# Monte Carlo versus "The Math"



## Truename (Nov 1, 2009)

There's been a lot of criticism of the 4e "math" lately. No biggie, really, but one thing has been bugging me. The analysis is incredibly shallow--nothing more than comparing one number (of dozens!) to another--and it's combined with this bellicose attitude and slapping down of anyone that dares disagree. Ptui.

The 4e math may be broken, or it may not be. The existing analyses don't prove anything. Play experiences back up the opinion of whoever's speaking. I'd like something more substantial.

Besides, I'm a programmer. This is my idea of fun.

Okay, so the purpose of this thread is to do a stochastic analysis of the 4e math, using something called a Monte-Carlo simulation. Basically, what we do is write a program that simulates a 4e fight, random dice rolls and all, and we run it a few hundred thousand times. From that, we get a _complete_ view of everything that can happen. Not just the average case, but full range of possibilities. Because it's a simulation, we can incorporate a lot more variables than the typical DPR calculation.

This is a big project, so I'll be taking it one piece at a time. I hope you'll join in with your comments. First up: a look at how many rounds it takes to kill a monster.


----------



## bonus (Nov 1, 2009)

A tool for 4e fight simulations and statistical experimentation would be pretty cool, although take note that if you try to simulate everything that can happen in a fight, your program would have an exponential asymptotic time complexity. Also, you'd have to implement the whole 4e rule system, which would be very hard to say the least. But if you start small and build up, you could produce some very cool things, especially if this is undertaken as a collaborative effort. So, yay!


----------



## Truename (Nov 1, 2009)

bonus said:


> A tool for 4e fight simulations and statistical experimentation would be pretty cool, although take note that if you try to simulate everything that can happen in a fight, your program would have an exponential asymptotic time complexity. Also, you'd have to implement the whole 4e rule system, which would be very hard to say the least. But if you start small and build up, you could produce some very cool things, especially if this is undertaken as a collaborative effort. So, yay!




There's a lot to do, for sure! I think the model will have to make some simplifying assumptions, but I've made good progress so far. I'm definitely hoping this will attract a lot of collaboration--it's too much work to continue if nobody else is interested.


----------



## Elric (Nov 1, 2009)

Truename said:


> This is a big project, so I'll be taking it one piece at a time. I hope you'll join in with your comments. First up: a look at basic hit probabilities.




Unfortunately, there's no way to derive a "basic scenario" for D&D combat given the range of characters that could be played and tactics that could be employed.  There's enough variation in characters that the choices here will drive the conclusion.  Monsters have some variation as well.  

The question "Suppose I have a party with hit bonuses H who will use XYZ abilities in a preset order against monsters that all have defense M and equal hit points (and sit there without attacking back).  What will their overall chance of hitting be?" would be more reasonably answered.


----------



## Truename (Nov 1, 2009)

*Monte Carlo vs. DPR*

Let's start by looking at the difference between a stochastic analysis and a DPR analysis. For this one, we'll start very simply. The question we're analyzing: How many rounds does it take for a PC to kill a monster?

*The PC*: a level 1 dwarf great-weapon fighter, using Character Builder's recommended stats, wielding a maul. No feats or powers yet--just basic attacks.

PC Attack bonus: 7  (4 stat + 2 maul + 1 greatweapon)
PC Dmg dice: 2d6 (maul) + 4 (stat)

[sblock=Character Builder summary]
====== Created Using Wizards of the Coast D&D Character Builder ======
Dwarf-Fighter, level 1
Dwarf, Fighter

FINAL ABILITY SCORES
Str 18, Con 12, Dex 14, Int 10, Wis 13, Cha 8.

STARTING ABILITY SCORES
Str 18, Con 10, Dex 14, Int 10, Wis 11, Cha 8.


AC: 17 Fort: 16 Reflex: 12 Will: 11
HP: 27 Surges: 10 Surge Value: 6

TRAINED SKILLS


UNTRAINED SKILLS
Acrobatics +2, Arcana, Bluff -1, Diplomacy -1, Dungeoneering +3, Endurance +3, Heal +1, History, Insight +1, Intimidate -1, Nature +1, Perception +1, Religion, Stealth +2, Streetwise -1, Thievery +2, Athletics +4

FEATS

POWERS

ITEMS
Scale Armor, Adventurer's Kit, Maul
====== Copy to Clipboard and Press the Import Button on the Summary Tab ======
[/sblock]

*The Monster*: a generic level 1 soldier, created using p184 of the DMG.

Monster AC: 17  (1 level + 16 soldier)
Monster HP: 29 (8 soldier + 13 con + (1 level * 8 soldier)

A DPR analysis of this fight says the monster lasts *4.6 rounds* on average.

[sblock=DPR breakdown]
Avergae damage for maul: 2d6+4 = ((2 + 12) / 2) + 4 = 11
Crit damage for maul: 2d6+4 = 12 + 4 = 16
Roll to hit = 17 AC - 7 att bonus = 10

Chance to roll miss = (roll to hit - 1) / 20 = 45%
Chance to roll crit hit = 1 / 20 = 5%
Chance to roll normal hit = 1 - miss chance - crit chance = 1 - 45% - 5% = 50%

Average crit damage = crit chance * crit dmg = 5% * 16 = 0.8
Average hit damage = normal hit chance * normal dmg = 50% * 11 = 5.5

DPR = 0.8 + 4.95 = 5.75
Avg rounds = 29 HP / 5.75 DPR = 4.6 rounds
[/sblock]

The stochastic analysis shows us something _completely_ different. It says the average fight lasts *5.5 rounds*, not 4.6. That's a significant difference... big enough that, if correct, pretty much invalidates DPR as a trustworthy approach.

[sblock=Source code (in Ruby)]

```
REPS = 1000000
PRECISION = 1
DISPLAY_WIDTH = 75

MONSTER_LEVEL = 1
MONSTER_CON = 13

PC_ATT_BONUS = 7
PC_DMG_BONUS = 4

class Monster
    def initialize
        @ac = MONSTER_LEVEL + 16
        @hp = 8 + MONSTER_CON + (MONSTER_LEVEL * 8)
    end
    
    def dead?
        return @hp <= 0
    end
    
    def defend(att, dmg)
        @hp -= dmg if att >= @ac
    end
end

class Pc
    def attack(monster)
        att_roll = die(20)
        att = (att_roll + PC_ATT_BONUS)
        dmg = damage(att_roll)
        
        monster.defend(att, dmg)
    end
    
    def damage(att_roll)
        dmg_dice = die(6) + die(6)
        dmg_dice = 12 if att_roll == 20
        return dmg_dice + PC_DMG_BONUS
    end
end

def die(size)
    return 1 + rand(size)
end

def fight
    monster = Monster.new
    pc = Pc.new
    round = 0
    until monster.dead?
        round += 1
        pc.attack(monster)
       end
  
    return round
end


def analyze
    results = {}
    total_rounds = 0
    max_value = 0
    REPS.times do
      rounds = fight
      results[rounds] = 0 unless results[rounds]
      new_value = results[rounds] += 1
      max_value = new_value if new_value > max_value
      total_rounds += rounds
    end
    
    results.keys.sort.each do |key|
      value = ""
      
      ticks = (results[key].to_f / max_value.to_f * DISPLAY_WIDTH).to_i
      ticks.times do
        value += "="
      end
      puts "#{key.to_s.rjust(2)}: #{value}" if value != ""
    end
    
    avg_rounds = total_rounds.to_f / REPS
    format = "%.#{PRECISION}f"
    puts "Fights simulated: #{REPS}"
    puts "Average # of rounds per fight: #{format % avg_rounds}"
end
    
analyze
```
[/sblock]

Why the difference? I'm not entirely sure. (Hopefully it's not a bug! That's why I included the source code.) I think it's partly because, in a real fight, some damage is "wasted" after the monster hits zero HP.

The Monte Carlo analysis also gives us a histogram that summarizes all of the fights. For this simulation, I ran a million fights. 'Cause I could.


```
LEVEL 1 SOLDIER VS. DWARF GREATWEAPON FIGHTER (no feats, no powers)
  2  (2.3%): =======
  3 (18.0%): ==================================================
  4 (38.7%): ===================================================================
  5 (57.8%): =============================================================
  6 (72.6%): ===============================================
  7 (83.0%): =================================
  8 (89.8%): =====================
  9 (94.0%): =============
 10 (96.6%): ========
 11 (98.1%): ====
 12 (99.0%): ==
 13 (99.4%): =
Fights simulated: 1000000
Average # of rounds per fight: 5.5
```
So, although the average # of rounds is 5.5, the majority of fights take 4 rounds. Over 80% of fights take 7 rounds or less to complete, although a very small fraction of this simulation's fights dragged on and on, presumably due to lots of bad rolls.

You can see how the Monte Carlo simulation gives us a much richer, more accurate analysis than the DPR approach. And we're just barely getting started. Next up: feats, powers, and monsters that actually fight back!


----------



## Elric (Nov 1, 2009)

Truename said:


> Let's start by looking at the difference between a stochastic analysis and a DPR analysis. For this one, we'll start very simply. The question we're analyzing: How many rounds does it take for a PC to kill a monster?
> 
> The stochastic analysis shows us something _completely_ different. It says the average fight lasts *5.5 rounds*, not 4.6. That's a significant difference... big enough that, if correct, pretty much invalidates DPR as a trustworthy approach.




As you say, that you can "overkill" the monster is the reason why HP/DPR doesn't equal average rounds to kill the monster.  Average rounds to kill the monster must be weakly higher than this figure.  You can see a lot more discussion of this here


----------



## bonus (Nov 1, 2009)

That's pretty cool! Ruby's a good choice for this. Interested in seeing the rest of the simulations!


----------



## Truename (Nov 1, 2009)

Elric said:


> As you say, that you can "overkill" the monster is the reason why HP/DPR doesn't equal average rounds to kill the monster.  Average rounds to kill the monster must be weakly higher than this figure.  You can see a lot more discussion of this here




Interesting stuff. Most of it went over my head, I'm afraid--I'm a programmer, not a mathematician, and I don't know much about statistics. I hope you'll contribute your expertise to this thread, too.


----------



## Cadfan (Nov 2, 2009)

Truename said:


> The stochastic analysis shows us something _completely_ different. It says the average fight lasts *5.5 rounds*, not 4.6. That's a significant difference... big enough that, if correct, pretty much invalidates DPR as a trustworthy approach.



No, no.  The DPR analysis works just fine because its being compared to other DPR values.  The relative relationship between two character's DPR calculations and the relative relationship between their "rounds of combat" calculations should be so similar as to be indistinguishable in casual discussion.

Try an example, done mathematically.  You've got character A, and character B, with DPRs of 9 and 7, respectively.  DPR wise, we expect character A to kill monsters approximately 28.6% faster than character B.

Now imagine they're each fighting a monster with 60 hp.

Using what you call the DPR approach, we expect Character A to kill the monster in 6.667 rounds.  But if we were to make our analysis more specific, we'd determine that Character A expects to kill the monster in 7 rounds- 6 rounds to get to 54 damage, then one more to get to 63.  The remainder is rounded up to the nearest whole number.

Using what you call the DPR approach, we expect Character A to kill the monster in 8.571 rounds.  But if we were to make our analysis more specific, we'd determine that Character A expects to kill the monster in 9 rounds- 8 rounds to get to 56 damage, then one more to get to 63.

Well, lets check our ratios to see whether these forms of analysis generated significantly different outcomes.

DRP ratio, 6.667/8.571 = .77786
Round analysis, 7/9 = .77778

There you go.

For reference and full disclosure, lower hit points and higher damage (ie, fewer rounds needed to kill the monster) will generate more variability in the comparison of the DPR and Round analysis.  This is because the remainder makes up a larger portion of the division of HD/DPR.  

Using a mathematical expression for the round analysis instead of relying on DPR as an average will also introduce more variability.  But that variability averages out and shouldn't affect overall conclusions.


----------



## AbdulAlhazred (Nov 2, 2009)

There are some other possible sources of variability. For instance 2d6 vs 1d12 damage weapon, which Monte Carlo will show slightly different population standard deviation for in length of number of rounds. 

Personally I'm not sure that Monte Carlo REALLY matters a huge amount, though it is true that the distribution is added information. However the really interesting stuff is going to be sets of opponents and then you get into the murky waters of what are the effects of tactics. You can reduce the battle down to the blows struck and abstract tactics in terms of simply opportunities to attack, etc, but how do you account for the fact that the evolving nature of the battle itself feeds back into how it plays out? 

Even taking a simple battle with say 3 opponents on each side where they are all roughly similar creatures with basic melee attacks. Now you can pretty well model that abstractly, everyone is going to get to swing at somebody and who wins is likely to be decided almost entirely on which side focuses its attacks better. I don't think you'll learn a LOT more with this kind of scenario than with one-on-one fights. 

But what would be a step up from that? Lets say one side has a creature that can deploy an area attack. How many of the enemy can it hit on each attack? Is this going to affect how much the other side groups its units together (presumably they need to be close to each other to all concentrate on one target). Exactly what is going to happen now is going to depend highly on exactly who moves where and when. So you can run that fight 1 million times and determine the effects of tactics randomly, but the veracity of the result depends on how true your "random effects of tactics generator" is to what happens in real games.

I kind of fear that by the time you get to something approaching the level of complexity of a level 1 party fighting a level 1 encounter with some typical monsters the number of guestimations required to do that "effects of tactics" is going to be large and nobody will ever know how accurate it is, except by actually collecting data from real combats.

And I think that is really the ultimate key. This is an area where nothing is going to beat real world data. Still, it could shed some light on certain very specific questions. I just think people would have to go back and do some sanity checking against real world data all the same.


----------



## Truename (Nov 2, 2009)

Cadfan said:


> No, no. The DPR analysis works just fine because its being compared to other DPR values. The relative relationship between two character's DPR calculations and the relative relationship between their "rounds of combat" calculations should be so similar as to be indistinguishable in casual discussion.




Good point.



Cadfan said:


> Try an example, done mathematically. You've got character A, and character B, with DPRs of 9 and 7, respectively. DPR wise, we expect character A to kill monsters approximately 28.6% faster than character B.
> 
> Now imagine they're each fighting a monster with 60 hp.
> 
> ...




I agree with your overall point. Just for fun, let's run it through my simulator.

First, I have to find real stats that give the DPR you're talking about. I chose a monster with AC 18 and 60 HP.

Character A: att +10 for 1d12 + 7 dmg = 9.05 dpr = 8.5409 rounds to kill
Character B: att +7 for 1d12 + 7 dmg = 7.025 dpr = 6.6298 rounds to kill

Now let's see what the sim says.

*Character A:*

```
4: =====================
 5: ========================================================
 6: ===========================================================================
 7: =========================================================================
 8: ===========================================================
 9: =========================================
10: ==========================
11: ================
12: =========
13: =====
14: ==
15: =
Fights simulated: 100000
Average # of rounds per fight: 7.4
```
Character A most often spends 6 rounds killing his monster but averages 7.4 rounds (not seven, as you had said).

*Character B:*

```
4: ===========
 5: =================================
 6: =======================================================
 7: =====================================================================
 8: ===========================================================================
 9: =====================================================================
10: ============================================================
11: ==================================================
12: =======================================
13: =============================
14: ======================
15: ==============
16: ==========
17: =======
18: ====
19: ==
20: ==
21: =
Fights simulated: 100000
Average # of rounds per fight: 9.5
```
Character B most often spends 8 rounds but averages 9.5 rounds.

Using either approach, the ratio is 0.77624 (dpr) versus 0.77894 (simulator) -- close enough.


----------



## KarinsDad (Nov 2, 2009)

Truename said:


> You can see how the Monte Carlo simulation gives us a much richer, more accurate analysis than the DPR approach. And we're just barely getting started. Next up: feats, powers, and monsters that actually fight back!




I think you should cut to the chase.

I don't know of anyone who is claiming that Level 1 math is bad.

Try Level 15, Level 20, Level 25.

See if the encounters last 5.5 rounds then.


----------



## Skallgrim (Nov 2, 2009)

I'm very interested in seeing your work on this, but I have to admit, that to my mind, the stochastic analysis will "simply" be giving a more accurate analysis of the same variables that a DPR calculation tries to analyze.  While that more accurate analysis will certainly be more useful than DPR, I don't think it will (given the level of complexity you are likely to be able to model) be able to give us anything approaching a mathematically rigorous analysis of a whole D&D combat.

Even given a fight simply between two combatatants, the confounding variables of terrain, condition- and movement-inflicting powers, etc. will, I think, swamp the analysis.  

Then, on top of all of those things, you have to consider the impact of player knowledge and judgement on tactics.  Will the player use high-damage attacks at optimal times, when the damage will not be wasted, or will he use a high-damage power later in the fight, when it will result in wasted damage?  Will a player recognize an optimal tactic, or use a suboptimal one instead?   How would you calculate the chances of using suboptimal tactics in each fight?

Again, I think that the work you are doing (for FREE!) is going to be nothing but a very generous benefit for all (as I can't see any way in which it would do anything but give us MORE relevant data than a DPR analysis), but I also just don't see it as being an accurate model of a D&D fight.


----------



## Nytmare (Nov 2, 2009)

Wouldn't a better way of trying to gather this information be to crowdsource it?

I'd imagine that it would be easier to make a play area that kept track of how people were playing rather than try to imitate people playing.


----------



## Truename (Nov 2, 2009)

KarinsDad said:


> I think you should cut to the chase.
> 
> I don't know of anyone who is claiming that Level 1 math is bad.
> 
> ...




That's the ultimate goal, but it's going to take a lot of work to get there. The big question I want to answer is, "is the (year 1) math actually balanced across 30 levels?" But I can't answer that without simulating a lot of feats and powers, not to mention multiple characters, positioning, and conditions.


----------



## Truename (Nov 2, 2009)

Nytmare said:


> Wouldn't a better way of trying to gather this information be to crowdsource it?
> 
> I'd imagine that it would be easier to make a play area that kept track of how people were playing rather than try to imitate people playing.




Easier for you, maybe. Go ahead.


----------



## Truename (Nov 2, 2009)

*The Monsters Strike Back*

As a few people have mentioned, if all we're doing is a glorified DPR calculation, there's not much point. The real question is, how does each encounter consume the PCs' valuable resources?

To start answering that question, I first added the ability for the monster to fight back. So far, I haven't added initiative rolls, so the creatures act simultaneously--both the monster and the PC get an attack every round even if one of them is killed. (In other words, I only check if someone died at the top of the round.)

Same characters as before, but I added some new stats to the sim:

PC AC: 17
PC HP: 27
Monster attack bonus: 3
Monster damage: 1d10 + 3

Results:

```
LEVEL 1 SOLDIER VS. DWARF GREATWEAPON FIGHTER (no feats, no powers)
Fights simulated: 1000000

Avg rounds: 5.1
  2  (2.3%): ======
  3 (19.9%): ==================================================
  4 (43.3%): ===================================================================
  5 (64.2%): ===========================================================
  6 (79.3%): ===========================================
  7 (88.8%): ===========================
  8 (94.3%): ===============
  9 (97.2%): ========
 10 (98.7%): ====
 11 (99.4%): ==

Avg HP remaining: 10.6 of 27
-12  (0.6%): ==
-11  (1.2%): ===
-10  (2.1%): ====
 -9  (3.2%): =====
 -8  (4.5%): ======
 -7  (6.0%): =======
 -6  (7.7%): ========
 -5  (9.8%): ==========
 -4 (12.1%): ===========
 -3 (14.6%): =============
 -2 (17.0%): ============
 -1 (19.4%): ===========
  0 (21.6%): ===========
  1 (24.4%): =============
  2 (26.6%): ===========
  3 (29.0%): ============
  4 (31.5%): ============
  5 (34.1%): =============
  6 (36.7%): =============
  7 (39.3%): =============
  8 (42.0%): ==============
  9 (44.9%): ==============
 10 (47.9%): ===============
 11 (49.9%): ==========
 12 (51.7%): =========
 13 (53.2%): =======
 14 (61.2%): ========================================
 15 (64.7%): ==================
 16 (68.1%): ================
 17 (71.2%): ================
 18 (74.1%): ==============
 19 (76.9%): =============
 20 (79.4%): ============
 21 (81.9%): ============
 22 (84.4%): ============
 23 (86.9%): ============
 27(100.0%): ===================================================================
```
Under these circumstances, the PC dies 21.6% of the time, and takes no damage at all 13.1% of the time. The fights are over a little more quickly because if the PC can't mop up the monster in a decent amount of time, the monster mops up the PC. 

There's an interesting spike at the 14hp mark--for some reason, taking exactly 13 damage is the most common damage, if you're damaged at all. I presume that's because it's critical damage--it's not that criticals are more common, but that critical damage is non-random, making it jump out of the noise more.

Similarly, I presume hp of 11-13 and 24-26 is uncommon because the monster always deals at least 4 damage.


----------



## Elric (Nov 2, 2009)

Cadfan said:


> No, no.  The DPR analysis works just fine because its being compared to other DPR values.  The relative relationship between two character's DPR calculations and the relative relationship between their "rounds of combat" calculations should be so similar as to be indistinguishable in casual discussion.




This may be the case when working with simple examples, but as you hint at below, it's not going to hold when comparing, say, crit-centric builds to builds that deal miss damage.  The miss damage builds look worse in dpr than they do in average rounds to kill an opponent.  

Also, the average number of rounds to kill an opponent isn't all you care about.  The players win almost every fight, so variance in general works against them.  For example, you'd rather kill the monster in 5 rounds every time than an even chance of 3 through 7 rounds.  This again favors builds with low damage variance, given the same dpr for each.  

To repeat the link I posted above, there's a lot more discussion of this here.


----------



## Truename (Nov 2, 2009)

*Powers, Surges, and Feats, oh my!*

Up until now, we've only been using basic attacks... no wonder our PC dies a fifth of the time. It's time to make things more realistic.

For my level 1 feat, I chose Dwarven Weapon Training, and also upgraded my maul to a mordencrad. This bumped my death rate down to 16.6% and helped bring down the amount of combat time as well. Now the most common combat is 3 rounds long, with an average of 4.3.


```
LEVEL 1 SOLDIER VS. DWARF GREATWEAPON FIGHTER (no powers)
Fights simulated: 1000000

Avg rounds: 4.3
  2 (15.8%): ============================================
  3 (39.6%): ===================================================================
  4 (61.7%): ==============================================================
  5 (77.9%): =============================================
  6 (88.2%): ============================
  7 (94.1%): ================
  8 (97.1%): ========
  9 (98.7%): ====
 10 (99.4%): ==

Avg HP remaining: 13.3 of 27
-12  (0.4%): =
-11  (0.8%): =
-10  (1.3%): =
 -9  (2.1%): ==
 -8  (2.9%): ==
 -7  (3.9%): ===
 -6  (5.1%): ===
 -5  (6.4%): ====
 -4  (7.9%): =====
 -3  (9.6%): =====
 -2 (11.2%): =====
 -1 (12.8%): =====
  0 (14.3%): =====
  1 (16.6%): =======
  2 (18.5%): ======
  3 (20.5%): ======
  4 (22.6%): =======
  5 (24.8%): =======
  6 (27.0%): =======
  7 (29.4%): =======
  8 (31.8%): ========
  9 (34.4%): ========
 10 (37.1%): =========
 11 (39.0%): ======
 12 (40.6%): =====
 13 (41.9%): ====
 14 (51.0%): ===============================
 15 (54.9%): =============
 16 (58.7%): ============
 17 (62.2%): ============
 18 (65.5%): ===========
 19 (68.6%): ==========
 20 (71.6%): ==========
 21 (74.6%): ==========
 22 (77.5%): ==========
 23 (80.5%): ==========
 27(100.0%): ===================================================================
```
Next I replaced my basic attack with the at-will "Reaping Strike." I haven't bothered programming in the other at-will yet (I chose Cleave) because there's only one enemy.

Reaping Strike really helped. Survivability is way up (death happens 6.6% of the time) and combat time is even lower. I attribute this to Reaping Strike's fantastic 'miss' power, which helps reduce the variability of combat. The monster's going down eventually.


```
2 (15.9%): ===========================
  3 (54.8%): ===================================================================
  4 (81.4%): =============================================
  5 (96.4%): =========================
  6 (99.4%): =====

Avg HP remaining: 15.7 of 27
 -8  (1.3%): =
 -7  (1.7%): =
 -6  (2.3%): =
 -5  (2.9%): =
 -4  (3.6%): =
 -3  (4.4%): ==
 -2  (5.2%): ==
 -1  (5.9%): ==
  0  (6.6%): ==
  1  (8.6%): =====
  2 (10.1%): ====
  3 (11.8%): ====
  4 (13.7%): =====
  5 (15.7%): =====
  6 (17.8%): =====
  7 (20.0%): ======
  8 (22.4%): ======
  9 (24.8%): ======
 10 (27.5%): =======
 11 (29.2%): ====
 12 (30.8%): ====
 13 (32.2%): ===
 14 (42.5%): ============================
 15 (46.8%): ============
 16 (51.0%): ===========
 17 (55.0%): ===========
 18 (58.8%): ==========
 19 (62.4%): ==========
 20 (65.8%): =========
 21 (69.2%): =========
 22 (72.7%): =========
 23 (76.1%): =========
 27(100.0%): ===================================================================
```
The final touch, though, was to implement Second Wind. Ready access to healing is one of the major things that separates PCs from monsters. Since second wind is a minor action for dwarves, it's essentially free (given that there's no other minor actions in play yet). I programmed the dwarf to spend the surge as soon as none of it would be wasted.

While I was at it, I also programmed in short rests. The dwarf tries to maximize his hit points during the short rest, but doesn't want to waste surges either. He's willing to spend a surge if he'll get at least 3/4 of the hit points from it. (In other words, he'll spend an 8-hp healing surge even if he only needs 6 hit points to hit max, but that's as far as he'll go.)

With the new healing ability, our hero is very resilient. He only dies 3% of the time, and easily heals back up to full after each encounter. Now the question isn't how long the fight took, or whether he'll survive, but how many surges the encounter consumed.


```
LEVEL 1 SOLDIER VS. DWARF GREATWEAPON FIGHTER
Fights simulated: 1000000

Avg rounds: 3.5
  2 (15.8%): ===========================
  3 (54.1%): ===================================================================
  4 (80.4%): ==============================================
  5 (96.0%): ===========================
  6 (99.3%): =====

Avg HP remaining: 25.1 of 27
  0  (3.0%): =
 23 (14.8%): =====================
 24 (22.8%): ==============
 25 (32.5%): =================
 26 (50.7%): =================================
 27 (87.3%): ===================================================================
 28(100.0%): =======================

Avg surges remaining: 8.4 of 10
  5  (2.4%): =====
  6 (10.7%): ====================
  7 (24.4%): =================================
  8 (48.0%): =========================================================
  9 (72.7%): ============================================================
 10(100.0%): ===================================================================

Death: 3.0%
```


----------



## Truename (Nov 2, 2009)

*Encounters and Dailies*

We have the dwarf's at-will abilities, but what about encounters and dailies? I programmed those next.

First, the encounter. I chose Steel Serpent Strike because it was the only PHB power that did additional damage. The others all apply conditions, and I'm not ready to simulate the effects of conditions yet.

I programmed the dwarf to use the encounter power right away, on the assumption that it didn't really matter when he used it.


```
LEVEL 1 SOLDIER VS. DWARF GREATWEAPON FIGHTER
Fights simulated: 1000000

Avg rounds: 3.3
  1  (5.4%): ===========
  2 (36.6%): ===================================================================
  3 (59.4%): ================================================
  4 (79.8%): ===========================================
  5 (91.6%): =========================
  6 (98.3%): ==============
  7 (99.7%): ==

Avg HP remaining: 25.2 of 27
 23 (14.2%): ==================
 24 (21.6%): ============
 25 (30.4%): ==============
 26 (47.7%): ============================
 27 (88.1%): ===================================================================
 28(100.0%): ===================

Avg surges remaining: 8.6 of 10
  5  (2.2%): ====
  6  (9.5%): ===============
  7 (21.4%): ========================
  8 (43.7%): ===============================================
  9 (68.1%): ===================================================
 10(100.0%): ===================================================================

Death: 3.1%
```
Surprisingly, the encounter power didn't make much difference! The death rate is actually _up_ slightly, presumably due to the lack of Reaping Strike's excellent miss effect. However, it does make fights go faster, and you consume fewer resources as well.

I also ran this scenario against higher-level opponents. When I did that, the encounter power made a much bigger difference, and the chance of death did go down.

Next was the daily power. I chose Brute Strike. To simulate resource hoarding, I decided the dwarf would only use his daily when things were "desperate"--in this case, when he was bloodied.


```
LEVEL 1 SOLDIER VS. DWARF GREATWEAPON FIGHTER
Fights simulated: 1000000

Avg rounds: 3.3
  1  (5.4%): ===========
  2 (36.6%): ===================================================================
  3 (60.1%): ==================================================
  4 (80.3%): ===========================================
  5 (91.7%): ========================
  6 (97.8%): =============
  7 (99.4%): ===

Avg HP remaining: 25.2 of 27
 23 (14.1%): ==================
 24 (21.5%): ============
 25 (30.4%): ==============
 26 (47.8%): ============================
 27 (88.1%): ===================================================================
 28(100.0%): ===================

Avg surges remaining: 8.5 of 10
  5  (2.2%): ====
  6  (9.5%): ===============
  7 (21.5%): =========================
  8 (43.9%): ===============================================
  9 (68.2%): ===================================================
 10(100.0%): ===================================================================

Death: 3.1%
Daily used: 10.3%
```
Again, it didn't make much difference--presumably because the level 1 opponent isn't much of a threat, and the power rarely gets used. (It's a reliable power, so low usage doesn't necessarily mean it wasn't actually attempted more often.) 

Bottom line: the big guns don't make much difference against low-power opponents. They're much more interesting against higher-level opponents. More on that in the next post.


----------



## Truename (Nov 2, 2009)

*A Hard Day's Night*

As I've mentioned, I don't think "the math" is so much about rounds per combat or damage per round as it is about resource consumption. Now that the dwarf actually has daily resources (healing surges and his level 1 daily power), I was able to simulate it. I had the poor creature fight until he died, and then I recorded how many rounds he survived.

This is where I'm planning on going with the rest of the simulations: looking at how long a particular build can survive. I think this is the most accurate and holistic metric we can use, although I'm happy to try something else if I'm wrong.

I went ahead and ran this for the complete range of DMG-recommended encounters, from level +0 to level +5. Enjoy... future posts will be less frequent--this is as far as I've gotten with the program, so far.

(Oh, I also changed the short rest AI to spend a surge even if half of it would be lost. This led to better survivability.)

*Edit: As Elric mentions below, the monster to-hit probability is way too low in these simulations. The correct results are in a post below.*


```
Avg rounds: 3.1
  1  (8.0%): ================
  2 (40.5%): ===================================================================
  3 (64.0%): ================================================
  4 (82.9%): =======================================
  5 (93.1%): =====================
  6 (98.3%): ==========
  7 (99.5%): ==

Avg fights survived: 6.8
  0  (3.1%): =================
  1  (8.2%): ============================
  2 (14.0%): ================================
  3 (19.9%): =================================
  4 (26.6%): =====================================
  5 (34.9%): ==============================================
  6 (45.1%): =========================================================
  7 (57.0%): ===================================================================
  8 (67.9%): =============================================================
  9 (77.2%): ====================================================
 10 (84.9%): ===========================================
 11 (90.4%): ===============================
 12 (94.6%): =======================
 13 (97.0%): =============
 14 (98.4%): =======
 15 (99.1%): ===
 16 (99.6%): ==
 17 (99.8%): =

Daily used: 86.6%
```


```
LEVEL 2 SOLDIER VS. DWARF GREATWEAPON FIGHTER
Days simulated: 10000

Avg rounds: 4.0
  1  (1.8%): ====
  2 (17.5%): ==========================================
  3 (42.4%): ===================================================================
  4 (63.3%): ========================================================
  5 (82.3%): ==================================================
  6 (93.2%): =============================
  7 (97.5%): ===========
  8 (99.3%): =====
  9 (99.8%): =

Avg fights survived: 3.8
  0  (8.9%): ==========================================
  1 (21.5%): ============================================================
  2 (34.4%): ==============================================================
  3 (46.7%): ==========================================================
  4 (59.4%): =============================================================
  5 (73.2%): ===================================================================
  6 (84.5%): ======================================================
  7 (92.0%): ===================================
  8 (96.7%): ======================
  9 (98.6%): =========
 10 (99.4%): ===
 11 (99.8%): =

Daily used: 82.0%
```


```
LEVEL 3 SOLDIER VS. DWARF GREATWEAPON FIGHTER
Days simulated: 10000

Avg rounds: 5.0
  1  (1.3%): ====
  2  (4.6%): ==========
  3 (21.0%): ==================================================
  4 (42.8%): ===================================================================
  5 (63.4%): ===============================================================
  6 (79.6%): =================================================
  7 (91.0%): ===================================
  8 (96.5%): ================
  9 (98.6%): ======
 10 (99.5%): ==

Avg fights survived: 2.5
  0 (16.5%): ===================================================
  1 (38.2%): ===================================================================
  2 (57.1%): ==========================================================
  3 (71.0%): ==========================================
  4 (82.9%): ====================================
  5 (91.6%): ==========================
  6 (97.0%): ================
  7 (99.0%): ======
  8 (99.8%): ==

Daily used: 78.2%
```


```
LEVEL 4 SOLDIER VS. DWARF GREATWEAPON FIGHTER
Days simulated: 10000

Avg rounds: 5.6
  1  (0.4%): =
  2  (2.5%): ======
  3 (12.5%): ===============================
  4 (30.9%): =========================================================
  5 (52.2%): ===================================================================
  6 (70.8%): ==========================================================
  7 (84.3%): ==========================================
  8 (92.4%): =========================
  9 (97.1%): ==============
 10 (99.0%): =====
 11 (99.6%): ==

Avg fights survived: 1.1
  0 (38.5%): ===================================================================
  1 (72.6%): ===========================================================
  2 (88.1%): ==========================
  3 (95.5%): ============
  4 (98.8%): =====
  5 (99.8%): =

Daily used: 70.9%
```


```
LEVEL 5 SOLDIER VS. DWARF GREATWEAPON FIGHTER
Days simulated: 10000

Avg rounds: 6.3
  2  (1.2%): ===
  3  (7.8%): ========================
  4 (20.6%): ==============================================
  5 (38.3%): ================================================================
  6 (56.8%): ===================================================================
  7 (72.7%): =========================================================
  8 (84.9%): ============================================
  9 (92.1%): ==========================
 10 (96.3%): ===============
 11 (98.5%): ========
 12 (99.5%): ===
 13 (99.8%): =

Avg fights survived: 0.7
  0 (52.2%): ===================================================================
  1 (85.2%): ==========================================
  2 (95.8%): =============
  3 (98.9%): ===
  4 (99.8%): =

Daily used: 65.6%
```


```
LEVEL 6 SOLDIER VS. DWARF GREATWEAPON FIGHTER
Days simulated: 10000

Avg rounds: 6.6
  2  (0.8%): ===
  3  (6.8%): =======================
  4 (18.9%): ===============================================
  5 (35.6%): =================================================================
  6 (52.8%): ===================================================================
  7 (68.0%): ===========================================================
  8 (80.3%): ================================================
  9 (88.6%): ================================
 10 (94.1%): =====================
 11 (97.2%): ===========
 12 (98.7%): =====
 13 (99.6%): ===
 14 (99.8%): =

Avg fights survived: 0.3
  0 (73.3%): ===================================================================
  1 (96.0%): ====================
  2 (99.6%): ===

Daily used: 58.0%
```
One of the notable things about these results is that the daily usage goes down as the level of the opponent goes up, but as I said in my lost post, that's skewed because it's a reliable power. The "Daily Used" line only checks to see if the power was _consumed_, not if it was tried. Presumably, the poor dwarf is trying it but missing a lot.

(Source code to follow. I've got to run now and won't be able to post for a while.)


----------



## keterys (Nov 2, 2009)

Very cool stuff.


----------



## Elric (Nov 2, 2009)

Truename said:


> Same characters as before, but I added some new stats to the sim:
> 
> PC AC: 17
> PC HP: 27
> ...




This is a low for the monster's attack bonus.  Even a typical Brute would have +4 to hit vs. AC at level 1 (going by the 'high damage expression' table in the DMG, it would do about 9.5 damage on a hit).  

If the monster is intended to represent a soldier on offense as well as defense, it should have more like a +7 vs. AC attack (DMG guidelines would say +8, but I find that soldiers are sometime below and almost never above this amount) for a bit less damage (1d8+3, maybe).  Note that soldiers are generally considered one of the hardest monster types and brutes one of the easiest; you could even try to test this.  



Truename said:


> As I've mentioned, I don't think "the math" is so much about rounds per combat or damage per round as it is about resource consumption. Now that the dwarf actually has daily resources (healing surges and his level 1 daily power), I was able to simulate it. I had the poor creature fight until he died, and then I recorded how many rounds he survived.
> 
> This is where I'm planning on going with the rest of the simulations: looking at how long a particular build can survive. I think this is the most accurate and holistic metric we can use, although I'm happy to try something else if I'm wrong.




Clearly there's no perfect metric here.  How many fights a build survives on average seems to weight durability too much.  For example, ignoring daily powers for a second, if a build had infinite healing surges and had a probability of X to lose each fight (which doesn’t change across fights because you never lose daily resources), the average number of fights it survives is (1-X)/X by a simple formula.  A build with infinite surges and a 90% chance to win each fight (X=0.1) averages surviving 9 fights.  

Suppose that your day is always five fights long.  In your level +0 example, the Dwarf Fighter survives these five fights 1-0.349 ~= 65% of the time. 

By comparison, the infinite surge build survives five fights with probability (the chance it wins one fight)^5 = 0.9^5 ~= 59%.  So you can see that with more realistic assumptions about the number of fights in a day the dwarf fighter is slightly favored, even though the average number of fights survived metric he looks far inferior (the dwarf averages 6.8 fights survived).  This suggests that the metric ought to be more like “if the character faces a random number of fights in a day drawn from a particular distribution (e.g., even chances of 3-6 fights), what’s the chance he’ll survive the day?”

This is good and interesting work so far.  Still, before you go much further with this project, seriously consider whether a Monte Carlo simulation will be able to get at actual D&D combat as experienced by a typical group.


----------



## Truename (Nov 2, 2009)

Elric said:


> This is a low for the monster's attack bonus. Even a typical Brute would have +4 to hit vs. AC at level 1 (going by the 'high damage expression' table in the DMG, it would do about 9.5 damage on a hit).




Oh, damn. At some point I took out the hard-coded monster attack bonus and replaced it with a calculation by level... and I totally muffed it. I was looking at the text for calculating the primary attack stat rather than the table. Doh. Thanks for catching that.

The old calculation: att_bonus = 3 + (MONSTER_LEVEL / 2)

The new calculation: att_bonus = MONSTER_LEVEL + 7

Naturally, this completely invalidates my previous results.



Elric said:


> If the monster is intended to represent a soldier on offense as well as defense, it should have more like a +7 vs. AC attack (DMG guidelines would say +8, but I find that soldiers are sometime below and almost never above this amount) for a bit less damage (1d8+3, maybe). Note that soldiers are generally considered one of the hardest monster types and brutes one of the easiest; you could even try to test this.




The damage matches the DMG guidelines (see p.184, point #9). Whether it's appropriate is another question--I figure at some point I'll program in actual monsters and see how things change. However, I figure the DMG guidelines are more likely to match the assumptions made in developing the game's math, so that's why I'm starting there.



Elric said:


> Clearly there's no perfect metric here. How many fights a build survives on average seems to weight durability too much. For example, ignoring daily powers for a second, if a build had infinite healing surges and had a probability of X to lose each fight (which doesn’t change across fights because you never lose daily resources), the average number of fights it survives is (1-X)/X by a simple formula. A build with infinite surges and a 90% chance to win each fight (X=0.1) averages surviving 9 fights.




I didn't understand this, so I tried it. I created an infinite surge build (actually, 100 surges, but I verified that no simulation actually used all 100 surges) with no dailies. It came out like this:


```
LEVEL 1 SOLDIER VS. DWARF GREATWEAPON FIGHTER
Days simulated: 100000

Avg fights survived: 4.1
  0 (11.8%): ===============================================
  1 (28.5%): ===================================================================
  2 (43.7%): =============================================================
  3 (56.3%): ==================================================
  4 (66.1%): =======================================
  5 (74.0%): ===============================
  6 (80.1%): ========================
  7 (84.6%): ==================
  8 (88.1%): =============
  9 (90.8%): ===========
 10 (92.9%): ========
 11 (94.6%): ======
 12 (95.9%): =====
 13 (96.8%): ===
 14 (97.4%): ==
 15 (98.1%): ==
 16 (98.5%): =
 17 (98.9%): =
 18 (99.1%): =
```
I also ran a version that ran exactly five encounters.


```
LEVEL 1 SOLDIER VS. DWARF GREATWEAPON FIGHTER
Days simulated: 100000

Death: 66.3%
```



Elric said:


> This is good and interesting work so far. Still, before you go much further with this project, seriously consider whether a Monte Carlo simulation will be able to get at actual D&D combat as experienced by a typical group.




I doubt it will ever get at actual D&D combat as experienced by a typical group. But it doesn't need to. If it can give us some insights into how the math is balanced, and I have fun doing it, that's good enough for me.


----------



## Truename (Nov 2, 2009)

*Corrected Daily Simulations*

As Elric pointed out in his post above, my to-hit probability on the soldier was way too low. I've fixed the error (his to-hit is now 8, per DMG guidelines), and re-run the simulations. Here are the results for level + 0 to level + 5:


```
LEVEL 1 SOLDIER VS. DWARF GREATWEAPON FIGHTER
Days simulated: 100000

Avg rounds: 3.0
  1  (8.1%): ================
  2 (40.9%): ===================================================================
  3 (67.5%): ======================================================
  4 (86.7%): =======================================
  5 (95.5%): ==================
  6 (99.0%): =======
  7 (99.8%): =

Avg fights survived: 3.3
  0 (11.2%): ===============================================
  1 (27.0%): ===================================================================
  2 (41.9%): ===============================================================
  3 (54.9%): =======================================================
  4 (68.6%): ==========================================================
  5 (81.9%): ========================================================
  6 (91.5%): ========================================
  7 (96.6%): =====================
  8 (98.8%): =========
  9 (99.6%): ===
 10 (99.9%): =

Daily used: 79.2%
```


```
LEVEL 2 SOLDIER VS. DWARF GREATWEAPON FIGHTER
Days simulated: 100000

Avg rounds: 3.8
  1  (1.3%): ==
  2 (16.8%): ==================================
  3 (46.7%): ===================================================================
  4 (71.7%): ========================================================
  5 (89.1%): ======================================
  6 (96.6%): ================
  7 (99.0%): =====
  8 (99.8%): =

Avg fights survived: 1.7
  0 (25.2%): ===========================================================
  1 (53.8%): ===================================================================
  2 (73.1%): =============================================
  3 (85.6%): =============================
  4 (94.4%): ====================
  5 (98.5%): =========
  6 (99.7%): ==

Daily used: 73.9%
```


```
LEVEL 3 SOLDIER VS. DWARF GREATWEAPON FIGHTER
Days simulated: 100000

Avg rounds: 4.4
  2  (2.9%): =====
  3 (26.5%): ===================================================
  4 (57.3%): ===================================================================
  5 (80.3%): =================================================
  6 (92.6%): ==========================
  7 (97.7%): ===========
  8 (99.4%): ===

Avg fights survived: 0.8
  0 (45.3%): ===================================================================
  1 (80.2%): ===================================================
  2 (93.4%): ===================
  3 (98.2%): =======
  4 (99.7%): ==

Daily used: 68.1%
```


```
LEVEL 4 SOLDIER VS. DWARF GREATWEAPON FIGHTER
Days simulated: 100000

Avg rounds: 4.5
  2  (2.3%): ====
  3 (23.4%): ===========================================
  4 (55.9%): ===================================================================
  5 (80.4%): ==================================================
  6 (92.9%): =========================
  7 (97.8%): ==========
  8 (99.4%): ===

Avg fights survived: 0.3
  0 (72.8%): ===================================================================
  1 (96.7%): ======================
  2 (99.7%): ==

Daily used: 59.9%
```


```
LEVEL 5 SOLDIER VS. DWARF GREATWEAPON FIGHTER
Days simulated: 100000

Avg rounds: 4.6
  2  (1.0%): =
  3 (19.6%): ====================================
  4 (53.8%): ===================================================================
  5 (79.7%): ==================================================
  6 (92.9%): =========================
  7 (97.9%): =========
  8 (99.5%): ===

Avg fights survived: 0.1
  0 (87.9%): ===================================================================
  1 (99.6%): ========

Daily used: 53.2%
```


```
LEVEL 6 SOLDIER VS. DWARF GREATWEAPON FIGHTER
Days simulated: 100000

Avg rounds: 4.5
  3 (19.2%): =================================
  4 (57.5%): ===================================================================
  5 (83.4%): =============================================
  6 (94.9%): ====================
  7 (98.6%): ======
  8 (99.7%): =

Avg fights survived: 0.0
  0 (96.0%): ===================================================================
  1(100.0%): ==

Daily used: 45.5%
```
So... if you want to make sure your solo dwarf greatweapon fighter doesn't survive the night, throw a level + 5 soldier at him.

I'm looking forward to seeing how a full party (with healing!) changes the mix.


----------



## Elric (Nov 2, 2009)

Truename said:


> The damage matches the DMG guidelines (see p.184, point #9). Whether it's appropriate is another question--I figure at some point I'll program in actual monsters and see how things change. However, I figure the DMG guidelines are more likely to match the assumptions made in developing the game's math, so that's why I'm starting there.




I don't like using 1d10+3 (8.5) damage for a first level monster.  First, using the same damage total for every group of 3 levels (as is true in the DMG) doesn't make sense.  I see why they didn't write a different expression for every level, but when doing analysis you should make this measure more continuous.  

Second, if you take the average damage and associate it with the middle level for each group and fit a best-fit line to it, you get a lower result at the bottom than 8.5.  Differences in the rate damage goes up in this table seem fairly random; there's a low correlation between the 'high damage' expression increasing more and the 'medium damage' expression increasing more; if the damage was set based on players getting stronger at certain levels then there should be a high correlation here (this is a reason to average out to avoid these discrepancies).  Third, I think 8.5 is somewhat higher than actual level 1 monster damage.  

I'd modify this Dwarf fighter so he had higher Constitution, by the way.  18 Str/13 Con/13 Wis pre-racial seems like a good choice, as he'll want high Con for hit points, surges, and Axe/Hammer feats, and Wisdom for increasing OA to-hit and maybe other abilities (pit fighter pp) as well.



> I didn't understand this, so I tried it. I created an infinite surge build (actually, 100 surges, but I verified that no simulation actually used all 100 surges) with no dailies. It came out like this:
> 
> 
> ```
> ...


----------



## Truename (Nov 2, 2009)

Elric said:


> Something's not right with these results.  The most likely exact outcome in this framework for number of fights won should be 0 fights and it should steadily decrease from there (here the most common is exactly 1 fight).  If you're not having this character heal himself all the way to 27 hit points, he's not taking proper advantage of his infinite surges   You also might have left the daily power in; either of these could account for this discrepancy.




It's true he wasn't healing all the way at the short rest. I fixed it, but it didn't change the shape of the curve. Keep in mind the rest of the random factors are still in place--it's not a simple 10% chance of death.


```
LEVEL 1 SOLDIER VS. DWARF GREATWEAPON FIGHTER
Days simulated: 100000

Avg fights survived: 4.5
  0 (11.6%): ===================================================
  1 (26.9%): ===================================================================
  2 (40.9%): ==============================================================
  3 (53.0%): ====================================================
  4 (62.4%): =========================================
  5 (70.1%): =================================
  6 (76.2%): ==========================
  7 (81.2%): =====================
  8 (85.0%): =================
  9 (88.2%): =============
 10 (90.5%): ==========
 11 (92.4%): ========
 12 (94.0%): ======
 13 (95.2%): =====
 14 (96.2%): ====
 15 (97.0%): ===
 16 (97.6%): ==
 17 (98.1%): ==
 18 (98.5%): =
 19 (98.8%): =
 20 (99.1%): =
```


----------



## Nightson (Nov 2, 2009)

If the Dwarf goes into every fight fresh, then Elric is right, the data should show the most results at zero.  Is the dwarf at the start of the second encounter impaired in any way he's not at the start?


----------



## CapnZapp (Nov 2, 2009)

AbdulAlhazred said:


> I kind of fear that by the time you get to something approaching the level of complexity of a level 1 party fighting a level 1 encounter with some typical monsters the number of guestimations required to do that "effects of tactics" is going to be large and nobody will ever know how accurate it is, except by actually collecting data from real combats.
> 
> And I think that is really the ultimate key. This is an area where nothing is going to beat real world data. Still, it could shed some light on certain very specific questions. I just think people would have to go back and do some sanity checking against real world data all the same.



What is needed is 
1) the conversion of 4E into a faithful MMO
2) collecting the results of a few million fights

That is, not basing your conclusions on any pure AI vs AI input, but only on real players vs AI input.

Because that's what you see at tables - while it wouldn't be too unreasonable to simplify a live DM's actions into an AI, it is definitely too simplistic to reduce a group of five live brains into an AI.

I guess if the RPGA demanded detailed summaries of all the LFR combats that would do nicely too.


----------



## Tequila Sunrise (Nov 2, 2009)

Truename said:


> Okay, so the purpose of this thread is to do a stochastic analysis of the 4e math, using something called a Monte-Carlo simulation. Basically, what we do is write a program that simulates a 4e fight, random dice rolls and all, and we run it a few hundred thousand times. From that, we get a _complete_ view of everything that can happen. Not just the average case, but full range of possibilities. Because it's a simulation, we can incorporate a lot more variables than the typical DPR calculation.



Good luck! A word of caution before you get your hopes up, though: I foresee most forum-goers taking a programmed sim of a D&D fight no more seriously than anecdotal or simple mathematical evidence, even if it supposedly creates a complete view of combat. These feat taxes are one of those issues that people tend to argue about based on attitude and belief rather than evidence that comes through impersonal forums: If you tend to believe that WotC has your back, you'll likely argue that feat taxes don't exist no matter what; if you tend to believe in basic design goals and basic math you'll likely argue that feat taxes suck no matter what.


----------



## Incendax (Nov 2, 2009)

Stereotypes exist for a reason, and I believe that a short term goal for this project should be calculating a party of four (Controller, Defender, Leader, Striker) using commonly selected powers with commonly selected feats fighting their way through four encounters per day. Each encounter should be randomly pulled from an encounter pool of maybe 20 different scenarios.

Run a couple million times we should be able to discern survivability at various keystone levels for what would be considered a typical party.


----------



## Infiniti2000 (Nov 2, 2009)

...at levels 15, 20, and 25.  Simplify it by just sticking with PHB classes, feats, and items and with MM monsters.  1-on-1 fights don't interest me.  They'll never be a real part of the game and are completely useless as a test case.  If I can't see how the simulation works with a full party of FIVE (not four), with some reasonable terrain mixtures, then you're just pissing in the wind.

We'll see you sometime next summer, 2012.


----------



## sfedi (Nov 2, 2009)

Great thread.

I'm a little worried, however, about the example we're using.

A Dwarf fighter and a Soldier are both non-average creatures (PC and Monster respectively).

We should be comparing a PC with no race (but assuming primary stats between 16 and 18, as the game does)
vs 
Skirmisher, which has all the average numbers.

The Dwarf has a racial ability that is EXTREMELY useful in survivability: second wind as a minor action, this essentially adds 25% to it's hit point total, so the results are going to be skewed.

On the matter of how to model a group, and account for tactics, there are several things that could be done:
 - Define best tactic (concentrate damage on one foe at a time)
 - Define worse tactic (spread damage as much as possible)

And measure the two.

We could add a third one: damage enemies randomly, to have a "control case" for the above)

Another way of accounting for tactics is to add bonus to attacks, penalties, make combatants loose turns, deny focus fire, provoque OAs, etc and add those bonuses/penalties to simulate good or bad tactics.

Good job so far.


----------



## keterys (Nov 2, 2009)

The dwarf's not so bad for modeling _someone_ in the party having a heal available.


----------



## Jonathan Drain (Nov 2, 2009)

I'm particularly interested in seeing:

1. A party of four or five against various encounters (real D&D isn't fought solo, 4E's fighter is a damage-taker and not a damage-dealer, fighters are expected to have the support of a cleric, and so on)

2. Analysis of the duration of combat as one increases in level, and in comparison to 3E

3. Analysis of the _real-time_ duration of a combat encounter, and comparison to 3E: at a given level, does a 4E combat take more time than a 3E combat?


----------



## Truename (Nov 2, 2009)

Jonathan Drain said:


> I'm particularly interested in seeing:
> 
> 1. A party of four or five against various encounters (real D&D isn't fought solo, 4E's fighter is a damage-taker and not a damage-dealer, fighters are expected to have the support of a cleric, and so on)




It's high on my priority list. First I need to finish the basic fight mechanics... I still need to add initiative, monster encounter powers, and missing on a natural 1.



Jonathan Drain said:


> 2. Analysis of the duration of combat as one increases in level, and in comparison to 3E




I'm already generating charts that show how many rounds combat takes, and I plan to keep doing so. I won't be doing any 3e comparisons.



Jonathan Drain said:


> 3. Analysis of the _real-time_ duration of a combat encounter, and comparison to 3E: at a given level, does a 4E combat take more time than a 3E combat?




I might do time duration estimates, but if I don't, it's pretty easy to get a feel for times based on the number of rounds.


----------



## ExploderWizard (Nov 2, 2009)

And, thus we learn how WOTC gets others to design thier software free of charge.   Carry on. This is interesting.


----------



## Truename (Nov 2, 2009)

Nightson said:


> If the Dwarf goes into every fight fresh, then Elric is right, the data should show the most results at zero.  Is the dwarf at the start of the second encounter impaired in any way he's not at the start?




He must be. The code's not designed to support hypothetical rules like "infinite surges"--I just hacked it in, and I must have missed something. I'm not going to try to find the bug, though, since an analysis of a dwarf with infinite surges isn't where I was planning on going with this.


----------



## keterys (Nov 2, 2009)

Infinite surges isn't part of the system, but nor is infinite fights. It's often the case that there's no reason not to just spend the surge to be at full hp.


----------



## Storminator (Nov 2, 2009)

I think your results agree with the DPR analysis more than those early posts indicate. DPR should give you the MEDIAN number of rounds, which is the point when you win 50% of the fights. For example, in your first graph, the one with DPR giving 4.6 rounds and the MC giving 5.5, 57% of the fights are over by round 5.

It makes sense that the mean is skewed high. Variation from the average can only shorten the fight so much - it is going to take at least 2 rounds to kill that soldier. But on the long end, the fight can go long as 13 rounds. The 13 is going to pull things high a lot more than the 2 pulls things low. This same effect is why home prices are usually listed as median home price. One millionaire throws the mean out of whack.

Interesting project!

PS


----------



## AbdulAlhazred (Nov 2, 2009)

Storminator said:


> I think your results agree with the DPR analysis more than those early posts indicate. DPR should give you the MEDIAN number of rounds, which is the point when you win 50% of the fights. For example, in your first graph, the one with DPR giving 4.6 rounds and the MC giving 5.5, 57% of the fights are over by round 5.
> 
> It makes sense that the mean is skewed high. Variation from the average can only shorten the fight so much - it is going to take at least 2 rounds to kill that soldier. But on the long end, the fight can go long as 13 rounds. The 13 is going to pull things high a lot more than the 2 pulls things low. This same effect is why home prices are usually listed as median home price. One millionaire throws the mean out of whack.
> 
> ...




Right and if you look at his curves they are basically pretty much T distributions. Its exactly what you would expect and you could derive the numbers analytically vs using the MC method. It might be a bit faster, but OTOH I for one am both lazy and would have to brush up on some advanced statistics...


----------



## UngeheuerLich (Nov 2, 2009)

Thanks for soing these analyses. Using monte carlo method is a lot more interesting than comparing averages.

An interesting thing would be comparing a first level character who took expertise vs one that took weapon focus or an axe vs a great sword.
I would really like to see how important expertise is to shorten the cobat.  I bet it is really low, eswpecially if you chose reaping strike as standard attack and a daily with miss half instead of reliable. (I believe, reliable only for 3dx damage isn´t worth it if you could get miss half and just a normal reaping strike with miss effect)


----------



## keterys (Nov 2, 2009)

UngeheuerLich said:


> An interesting thing would be comparing a first level character who took expertise vs one that took weapon focus or an axe vs a great sword.




It really wouldn't be that interesting - that level of simplicity is already covered by DPR calculations and 1st level was never the interesting level for those feats and weapons really.

It will be neat if the program is fully featured enough to allow you to do things like flip a couple switches and compare to a Brash Striking and Crushing Surging Battlerager, Mordenkrads with Hammer Rhythm vs. Waraxe w/ Deadly Axe and shield, etc. But even for one character that will start to get very very complex. 

The really interesting part will be what happens with a group.


----------



## Blackbrrd (Nov 3, 2009)

keterys said:


> It really wouldn't be that interesting - that level of simplicity is already covered by DPR calculations and 1st level was never the interesting level for those feats and weapons really.




Actually I don't agree with you here (I think it's about the first time I don't agree with you). I believe this analysis will show that there is less variation with +1 to hit than with +1 to damage, which again will show fewer deaths. Using Reaping Strike might not be the best power to showcase this since it damages on a miss. 

For players it's important to have as little variation as possible and I think +1 to hit goes a long way to reduce variation.


----------



## Jhaelen (Nov 3, 2009)

Well, I don't know. For the Monte Carlo approach to show anything interesting (to me), you'd have to be able to simulate things that aren't easily calculated.

E.g. a party fighting tactically as a team vs. a party that doesn't. Or a party expending all of their resources vs. a party not expending any resources (and everything inbetween). Or the 'ideal party' vs. parties lacking a certain role.

One on one comparison are completely uninteresting and don't show anything useful, since it's not a situation that will happen in a normal game situation.

So, to the OP: I hope you'll be able to code the basics quickly so you can start looking at relevant scenarios


----------



## keterys (Nov 3, 2009)

Blackbrrd said:


> Actually I don't agree with you here (I think it's about the first time I don't agree with you). I believe this analysis will show that there is less variation with +1 to hit than with +1 to damage, which again will show fewer deaths. Using Reaping Strike might not be the best power to showcase this since it damages on a miss.
> 
> For players it's important to have as little variation as possible and I think +1 to hit goes a long way to reduce variation.




I think you can make the comparison between expertise and focus interesting, but not with a dwarf fighter using reaping strike 

Make it a wizard and have a successful hit with an encounter power deny the enemy an attack that round (via daze or immobilize), then sure. Or with that -2 attack at-will. I'd actually like to see the differences between that and magic missile on general principle, even outside of expertise.

I guess it'd be interesting for a barbarian with howling strike too. I'd like to see the difference between a barbarian with avalanche strike and one with vault the fallen, for that matter. And, really, those are things I can get out of DPR, but at a certain point I get lazy


----------



## UngeheuerLich (Nov 3, 2009)

No really,

the question in other threads is: is expertise a feat tax, everyone has to get (at level 5 latest) or are there other feats (without taking bloodclaw things into considerations) which are wirth taking, even for damage output...

So why not begin with the reaping strike human? As you could see, the monte carlo method for the dwarf had nice spikes on certain hp ranges. Those are the spikes which could make 1 point of damage much more helpful than 1 point of attack bonus (at least that is what i believe)


----------



## keterys (Nov 3, 2009)

UngeheuerLich said:


> the question in other threads is: is expertise a feat tax, everyone has to get (at level 5 latest) or are there other feats (without taking bloodclaw things into considerations) which are wirth taking, even for damage output...




I suspect you have misunderstood those other threads. A lot. But, if you'd find it interesting somehow, more power to you.


----------



## UngeheuerLich (Nov 3, 2009)

No, i understood those threads.^^ Really. 

But i really think it would be interesting to see how the effect of a +1 to hit, +2 to hit and of +3 to hit vs +1/2/3 to damage is. And how big the effect of expertise vs equal level brutes and soldiers at level 1, 10 and 20 is.
(In a world, where leaders throw no bonuses and noone ganks a single opponent etc.)


----------



## Nytmare (Nov 3, 2009)

[LaFontaine] 

In a world... 

where leaders throw _no _bonuses... 

and no one ganks a _single _opponent... 

[/LaFontaine]


----------



## keterys (Nov 3, 2009)

UngeheuerLich said:


> But i really think it would be interesting to see how the effect of a +1 to hit, +2 to hit and of +3 to hit vs +1/2/3 to damage is.




Except, you never have to choose to have one or the other except at extremely low level, and the expertise feats aren't a big deal until 15th level when they become +2. Which is why 1st level with one or the other isn't a meaningful test.



> And how big the effect of expertise vs equal level brutes and soldiers at level 1, 10 and 20 is.




Probably better off at 5/15/25, but yep. It'll be tough until he models in actions lost and chains. Things like Storm of Blades and Anvil of Doom really care a lot more than things like Reaping Strike.

Best will be if there's enough ability to customize that everyone can put their own stuff in. So you can see, for example, how much it matters if you allow one feat or give out armbands of power, or bloodclaw, or reckless, what difference it makes.



> (In a world, where leaders throw no bonuses and noone ganks a single opponent etc.)




That'd be an odd world. To be honest, I found expertise _most_ critical for my leaders (warlord and artificer) of all my characters, since my bonuses for the rest of the group were contingent on me hitting.


----------



## bganon (Nov 4, 2009)

Very interesting... I tried starting something like this a while ago, but eventually I gave up.  Writing a simulation of even a single paragon-level character intelligently using their powers throughout a series of fights is extremely difficult.  If programmers were good at this, video games would have much better AI 

Just to point out a mistake from the first page: 29 hp / 5.75 dpr is 5.04 rounds, not 4.6.  That's closer to the MC value of 5.5 rounds.


----------



## Truename (Nov 4, 2009)

Quick update about what's going on:

I'm on vacation this week, which is giving me extra time to work on this. (Like I said, I'm a programmer. This is my idea of a great way to spend a Friday evening.) I'm taking advantage of the time to clean up the code and put in automated tests. As you can see from some of the mistakes I made, it was getting unwieldy as the complexity of the simulation grew.

Now that you've had a chance to see how the Monte-Carlo simulation works and where we're going, I'd like to pull way back and focus on getting the basic combat simulation solid. I'm going to start running simulations of exactly one fight, with a complete combat log (who rolled what, with what bonuses, and so forth) and I'm hoping you'll help out with fact-checking to make sure there's no more bonehead mistakes like a soldier with a +3 to-hit.

We'll build that combat engine up from where it is now to a complete 5-on-5 simulation, with movement and conditions, then turn the Monte-Carlo analyses back on. The sim is so basic right now it's hard to draw meaningful conclusions from the Monte-Carlo results, and the aggregated results of the Monte-Carlo makes it hard to fact-check the sim. So focusing on just one fight at a time will allow us to make more progress.

I also plan on putting the source code up somewhere like github, but I don't have good Internet access right now. I won't be posting much for the same reason.


----------



## Joshua Randall (Nov 5, 2009)

One thing that is going to be very, very hard to simulate is the dynamic nature of combat priorities and the fallability of humans.

For example, if the party's wizard starts getting attacked by a monster, even if the optimal choice might be to let the monster beat on the wizard for a while, I think that 90% of real groups would send a meatier character over to help out the wizard. (A defender would be ideal, to mark the monster so it can't attack the wizard with impunity.)

So now you've got to take into account movement -- the fighter has to go over to where the monster is attacking the wizard -- which could provoke OAs from other monsters. You've also got to decide what the wizard does: does he shift back and target the monster with a ranged attack? Or stay in melee to flank with the fighter? And if so, does the wizard actually attack the monster with a presumably feeble melee attack, or does he use Aid Another?

It would be very interesting to know what the optimal choice is in this sutation (monster breaks away to attack the wizard):
1. tell the wizard to tough it out himself
2. send the fighter to rescue the wizard, then
3a. wizard shifts back and used ranged attacks, or
3b. wizard stays in melee and uses melee attacks, or
3c. wizard stay in melee and uses Aid Another

Monte Carlo would be a good way to figure out which of the above is optimal (assuming we can agree how to measure "optimal"). But I fear the complexity will rapidly overwhelm things.


----------



## keterys (Nov 5, 2009)

Eh, there's a certain level of complexity that it can _never_ model to satisfaction. If it can do simple stuff, that's probably good enough for ballparking. You're still going to see massive swing factor due to build differences, loot differences, PC and DM tactical capabilities, etc.


----------



## KarinsDad (Nov 5, 2009)

keterys said:


> Eh, there's a certain level of complexity that it can _never_ model to satisfaction. If it can do simple stuff, that's probably good enough for ballparking. You're still going to see massive swing factor due to build differences, loot differences, PC and DM tactical capabilities, etc.




Actually, I think fairly serious levels of complexity can be modeled and they can give people a real good idea of how the math really works.

The problem is coming up with the time to do that. It's a major effort to program things such as each PC's actions being a choice based on weighing factors. For example, choice on which foe(s) to target, choice on which power to use (with factors for not using Daily powers or Daily item powers unless the gain seems significant), choice on which square to move to, choice on which PC to heal, etc. All of these could be given weights and a system could be devised. It wouldn't be perfect, but it could be done.

People do this with things such as chess programs all of the time. But, they take a long time to develop.

With regard to different builds, a developer could create 3 different builds for each class (54 PCs? all the way to level 30), then create all of the possible combinations of (for example) two strikers, one defender, one leader, and one controller. But, this would multiply the number of runs by ~250,000 for any given scenario test, so it would take some serious computing power. The number climbs real quick, but a reasonable simulation could be done. It's just hard and time consuming to do.

No simulation will handle everything, but such a simulation at certain levels will indicate things such as how many rounds it took for the various "teams" to either succeed or die.

Tests could even be run with other factors. One random Daily power used and 20% healing surges gone for each PC, two random Daily powers used and 40% healing surges gone for each PC, etc.


----------



## sfedi (Nov 6, 2009)

4E has some basic principles, some base damage, defenses, etc.

This core can be tested with a high degree of accuracy.

The builds of each class, feats, and other details are just that, details.

They CAN be evaluated, but it only makes sense after the core has been measured.


----------



## Truename (Nov 6, 2009)

I've made a good amount of progress on the retrofit of the simulation. It's taken a while because I've added a ton of tests and also reworked the basic infrastructure. Powers are now more-or-less 'pluggable', which will make adding new powers in the future a lot easier.

The sim has taken a step backwards at the moment--I've haven't put the encounter, daily, or heal powers back in yet. There are also some glitches in the initiative logic that have been there all along (for example, monsters will attack you after they've died). The good news is that the new reporting system makes those glitches very obvious, where before they were hidden.

Here's what a typical fight looks like:


```
Level 1 Dwarf Fighter vs. Level 1 Soldier

Round 1:
  Level 1 Dwarf Fighter's turn:
    Reaping Strike:
      19 to hit Level 1 Soldier (1d20+7, rolled 12).
      Hit Level 1 Soldier (19 vs. AC 17).
      Reaping Strike does 14 damage (2d6+6 brutal 1)
      Level 1 Soldier has 14 hp remaining (28 - 14 = 14).
  Level 1 Soldier's turn:
    Soldier Basic Attack:
      17 to hit Level 1 Dwarf Fighter (1d20+7, rolled 10).
      Hit Level 1 Dwarf Fighter (17 vs. AC 17).
      Soldier Basic Attack does 7 damage (1d10+3)
      Level 1 Dwarf Fighter has 20 hp remaining (27 - 7 = 20).
  
Round 2:
  Level 1 Dwarf Fighter's turn:
    Reaping Strike:
      19 to hit Level 1 Soldier (1d20+7, rolled 12).
      Hit Level 1 Soldier (19 vs. AC 17).
      Reaping Strike does 12 damage (2d6+6 brutal 1)
      Level 1 Soldier has 2 hp remaining (14 - 12 = 2).
  Level 1 Soldier's turn:
    Soldier Basic Attack:
      12 to hit Level 1 Dwarf Fighter (1d20+7, rolled 5).
      Missed Level 1 Dwarf Fighter (12 vs. AC 17).
  
Round 3:
  Level 1 Dwarf Fighter's turn:
    Reaping Strike:
      19 to hit Level 1 Soldier (1d20+7, rolled 12).
      Hit Level 1 Soldier (19 vs. AC 17).
      Reaping Strike does 11 damage (2d6+6 brutal 1)
      Level 1 Soldier has -9 hp remaining (2 - 11 = -9).
  Level 1 Soldier has died!
  Level 1 Soldier's turn:
    Soldier Basic Attack:
      24 to hit Level 1 Dwarf Fighter (1d20+7, rolled 17).
      Hit Level 1 Dwarf Fighter (24 vs. AC 17).
      Soldier Basic Attack does 5 damage (1d10+3)
      Level 1 Dwarf Fighter has 15 hp remaining (20 - 5 = 15).
```


----------



## Truename (Nov 14, 2009)

*And... we're back.*

Not dead yet!

I've got the sim back up to where it was before, but with LOTS more reporting, including a cool feature where it shows you an example fight from each scenario. Hopefully the extra detail will let you catch any boneheaded mistakes in the sim. I've also built in 138 tests, which should reduce if not eliminate boneheadedness.

At Elric's suggestion, I've changed the sim to assume five encounters in a day rather than fighting to the death. That seems to match WoTC's assumptions a bit better. With that approach, we look at two variables: survival rate for the day and resource consumption.

I'm also ready to take requests: what power/feat/race match-ups would you like to see? I'm going to stick to one-vs-one fights for now, but other than that I'll try to accommodate requests.

Anyway, enough chatter. Here are the new results.

*Dwarf Fighter vs. Soldier*

[sblock=Combatants]

```
Dwarf Fighter:
  Stats: HP 27; AC 17; Surges 10
  Powers:
    Brute Strike:
      Daily * Reliable
      Standard Action
      Attack: 1d20+7 vs. AC
      Hit: 6d6[brutal 1]+6 damage
    Steel Serpent Strike:
      Encounter
      Standard Action
      Attack: 1d20+7 vs. AC
      Hit: 4d6[brutal 1]+6 damage
    Reaping Strike:
      At-Will
      Standard Action
      Attack: 1d20+7 vs. AC
      Hit: 2d6[brutal 1]+6 damage
      Miss: 4 damage
    Dwarven Resilience:
      Encounter
      Minor Action
      Spend a healing surge and regain 6 hit points.

Soldier:
  Stats: HP 29; AC 17; Surges 1
  Powers:
    Soldier Basic Attack:
      At-Will
      Standard Action
      Attack: 1d20+8 vs. AC
      Hit: 1d10+3 damage
```
[/sblock]

```
Days simulated: 10000

Avg fights survived: 4.3
  0  (2.5%): ==
  1  (7.9%): ====
  2 (13.2%): ====
  3 (18.9%): =====
  4 (26.1%): ======
  5(100.0%): ===================================================================

Avg surges remaining (survivors only): 2.5 of 10
  0 (31.7%): ===================================================================
  1 (43.5%): ========================
  2 (55.7%): =========================
  3 (67.4%): ========================
  4 (78.6%): =======================
  5 (87.2%): ==================
  6 (93.2%): ============
  7 (97.3%): ========
  8 (98.9%): ===
  9 (99.7%): =

Avg rounds per fight (survivors only): 2.9
  1 (13.7%): ============================
  2 (45.3%): ===================================================================
  3 (68.1%): ================================================
  4 (85.8%): =====================================
  5 (94.9%): ===================
  6 (99.1%): ========
  7 (99.9%): =

Survival rate: 73.9%
```
[sblock=Example of 0 fight(s) survived

```
FIGHT #1:
  Round 1:
    Dwarf Fighter's turn:
      Stats: HP 27; AC 17; Surges 10
      Brute Strike (standard action):
        Attacks Soldier with 16 vs. 17 AC (1d20+7; rolled 9).
        Misses.
        Brute Strike was not expended (Reliable).
    Soldier's turn:
      Stats: HP 29; AC 17; Surges 1
      Soldier Basic Attack (standard action):
        Attacks Dwarf Fighter with 22 vs. 17 AC (1d20+8; rolled 14).
        Hits for 6 damage (1d10+3; rolled 3).
        Dwarf Fighter has 21 hp remaining (27 hp - 6 damage).
    
  Round 2:
    Dwarf Fighter's turn:
      Stats: HP 21; AC 17; Surges 10
      Brute Strike (standard action):
        Attacks Soldier with 13 vs. 17 AC (1d20+7; rolled 6).
        Misses.
        Brute Strike was not expended (Reliable).
      Dwarven Resilience (minor action):
        Dwarf Fighter spends a healing surge (9 remaining).
        Dwarf Fighter heals 6 hp (21 hp -> 27 hp; 0 hp wasted).
        Dwarven Resilience has been expended.
    Soldier's turn:
      Stats: HP 29; AC 17; Surges 1
      Soldier Basic Attack (standard action):
        Attacks Dwarf Fighter with 19 vs. 17 AC (1d20+8; rolled 11).
        Hits for 6 damage (1d10+3; rolled 3).
        Dwarf Fighter has 21 hp remaining (27 hp - 6 damage).
    
  Round 3:
    Dwarf Fighter's turn:
      Stats: HP 21; AC 17; Surges 9
      Brute Strike (standard action):
        Attacks Soldier with 11 vs. 17 AC (1d20+7; rolled 4).
        Misses.
        Brute Strike was not expended (Reliable).
    Soldier's turn:
      Stats: HP 29; AC 17; Surges 1
      Soldier Basic Attack (standard action):
        Attacks Dwarf Fighter with 13 vs. 17 AC (1d20+8; rolled 5).
        Misses.
    
  Round 4:
    Dwarf Fighter's turn:
      Stats: HP 21; AC 17; Surges 9
      Brute Strike (standard action):
        Attacks Soldier with 16 vs. 17 AC (1d20+7; rolled 9).
        Misses.
        Brute Strike was not expended (Reliable).
    Soldier's turn:
      Stats: HP 29; AC 17; Surges 1
      Soldier Basic Attack (standard action):
        Attacks Dwarf Fighter with 24 vs. 17 AC (1d20+8; rolled 16).
        Hits for 13 damage (1d10+3; rolled 10).
        Dwarf Fighter has 8 hp remaining (21 hp - 13 damage).
    
  Round 5:
    Dwarf Fighter's turn:
      Stats: HP 8; AC 17; Surges 9
      Brute Strike (standard action):
        Attacks Soldier with 8 vs. 17 AC (1d20+7; rolled 1).
        Misses.
        Brute Strike was not expended (Reliable).
    Soldier's turn:
      Stats: HP 29; AC 17; Surges 1
      Soldier Basic Attack (standard action):
        Attacks Dwarf Fighter with 16 vs. 17 AC (1d20+8; rolled 8).
        Misses.
    
  Round 6:
    Dwarf Fighter's turn:
      Stats: HP 8; AC 17; Surges 9
      Brute Strike (standard action):
        Attacks Soldier with 8 vs. 17 AC (1d20+7; rolled 1).
        Misses.
        Brute Strike was not expended (Reliable).
    Soldier's turn:
      Stats: HP 29; AC 17; Surges 1
      Soldier Basic Attack (standard action):
        Attacks Dwarf Fighter with 25 vs. 17 AC (1d20+8; rolled 17).
        Hits for 11 damage (1d10+3; rolled 8).
        Dwarf Fighter has -3 hp remaining (8 hp - 11 damage).
    Dwarf Fighter has died!
    
  Villains win!
```
[/sblock]
[sblock=Example of 1 fight(s) survived

```
FIGHT #1:
  Round 1:
    Dwarf Fighter's turn:
      Stats: HP 27; AC 17; Surges 10
      Brute Strike (standard action):
        Attacks Soldier with 17 vs. 17 AC (1d20+7; rolled 10).
        Hits for 30 damage (6d6[brutal 1]+6; rolled 5, 1, 1, 5, 5, 3, 2, 4).
        Soldier has -1 hp remaining (29 hp - 30 damage).
        Brute Strike has been expended.
    Soldier has died!
    
  Heroes win!
  Dwarf Fighter takes a short rest.
  
FIGHT #2:
  Round 1:
    Dwarf Fighter's turn:
      Stats: HP 27; AC 17; Surges 10
      Steel Serpent Strike (standard action):
        Attacks Soldier with 8 vs. 17 AC (1d20+7; rolled 1).
        Misses.
        Steel Serpent Strike has been expended.
    Soldier's turn:
      Stats: HP 29; AC 17; Surges 1
      Soldier Basic Attack (standard action):
        Attacks Dwarf Fighter with 27 vs. 17 AC (1d20+8; rolled 19).
        Hits for 11 damage (1d10+3; rolled 8).
        Dwarf Fighter has 16 hp remaining (27 hp - 11 damage).
    
  Round 2:
    Dwarf Fighter's turn:
      Stats: HP 16; AC 17; Surges 10
      Reaping Strike (standard action):
        Attacks Soldier with 9 vs. 17 AC (1d20+7; rolled 2).
        Misses but does 4 damage (static).
        Soldier has 25 hp remaining (29 hp - 4 damage).
      Dwarven Resilience (minor action):
        Dwarf Fighter spends a healing surge (9 remaining).
        Dwarf Fighter heals 6 hp (16 hp -> 22 hp; 0 hp wasted).
        Dwarven Resilience has been expended.
    Soldier's turn:
      Stats: HP 25; AC 17; Surges 1
      Soldier Basic Attack (standard action):
        Attacks Dwarf Fighter with 18 vs. 17 AC (1d20+8; rolled 10).
        Hits for 13 damage (1d10+3; rolled 10).
        Dwarf Fighter has 9 hp remaining (22 hp - 13 damage).
    
  Round 3:
    Dwarf Fighter's turn:
      Stats: HP 9; AC 17; Surges 9
      Reaping Strike (standard action):
        Attacks Soldier with 20 vs. 17 AC (1d20+7; rolled 13).
        Hits for 14 damage (2d6[brutal 1]+6; rolled 2, 6).
        Soldier has 11 hp remaining (25 hp - 14 damage).
    Soldier's turn:
      Stats: HP 11; AC 17; Surges 1
      Soldier Basic Attack (standard action):
        Attacks Dwarf Fighter with 25 vs. 17 AC (1d20+8; rolled 17).
        Hits for 12 damage (1d10+3; rolled 9).
        Dwarf Fighter has -3 hp remaining (9 hp - 12 damage).
    Dwarf Fighter has died!
    
  Villains win!
```
[/sblock]
[sblock=Example of 2 fight(s) survived

```
FIGHT #1:
  Round 1:
    Dwarf Fighter's turn:
      Stats: HP 27; AC 17; Surges 10
      Brute Strike (standard action):
        Attacks Soldier with 27 vs. 17 AC (1d20+7; rolled 20).
        Crits for 42 damage (6d6[brutal 1]+6; maximized).
        Soldier has -13 hp remaining (29 hp - 42 damage).
        Brute Strike has been expended.
    Soldier has died!
    
  Heroes win!
  Dwarf Fighter takes a short rest.
  
FIGHT #2:
  Round 1:
    Dwarf Fighter's turn:
      Stats: HP 27; AC 17; Surges 10
      Steel Serpent Strike (standard action):
        Attacks Soldier with 26 vs. 17 AC (1d20+7; rolled 19).
        Hits for 15 damage (4d6[brutal 1]+6; rolled 2, 2, 2, 3).
        Soldier has 14 hp remaining (29 hp - 15 damage).
        Steel Serpent Strike has been expended.
    Soldier's turn:
      Stats: HP 14; AC 17; Surges 1
      Soldier Basic Attack (standard action):
        Attacks Dwarf Fighter with 19 vs. 17 AC (1d20+8; rolled 11).
        Hits for 6 damage (1d10+3; rolled 3).
        Dwarf Fighter has 21 hp remaining (27 hp - 6 damage).
    
  Round 2:
    Dwarf Fighter's turn:
      Stats: HP 21; AC 17; Surges 10
      Reaping Strike (standard action):
        Attacks Soldier with 10 vs. 17 AC (1d20+7; rolled 3).
        Misses but does 4 damage (static).
        Soldier has 10 hp remaining (14 hp - 4 damage).
      Dwarven Resilience (minor action):
        Dwarf Fighter spends a healing surge (9 remaining).
        Dwarf Fighter heals 6 hp (21 hp -> 27 hp; 0 hp wasted).
        Dwarven Resilience has been expended.
    Soldier's turn:
      Stats: HP 10; AC 17; Surges 1
      Soldier Basic Attack (standard action):
        Attacks Dwarf Fighter with 13 vs. 17 AC (1d20+8; rolled 5).
        Misses.
    
  Round 3:
    Dwarf Fighter's turn:
      Stats: HP 27; AC 17; Surges 9
      Reaping Strike (standard action):
        Attacks Soldier with 17 vs. 17 AC (1d20+7; rolled 10).
        Hits for 15 damage (2d6[brutal 1]+6; rolled 5, 1, 4).
        Soldier has -5 hp remaining (10 hp - 15 damage).
    Soldier has died!
    
  Heroes win!
  Dwarf Fighter takes a short rest.
    Steel Serpent Strike recharges.
    Dwarven Resilience recharges.
  
FIGHT #3:
  Round 1:
    Dwarf Fighter's turn:
      Stats: HP 27; AC 17; Surges 9
      Steel Serpent Strike (standard action):
        Attacks Soldier with 16 vs. 17 AC (1d20+7; rolled 9).
        Misses.
        Steel Serpent Strike has been expended.
    Soldier's turn:
      Stats: HP 29; AC 17; Surges 1
      Soldier Basic Attack (standard action):
        Attacks Dwarf Fighter with 25 vs. 17 AC (1d20+8; rolled 17).
        Hits for 13 damage (1d10+3; rolled 10).
        Dwarf Fighter has 14 hp remaining (27 hp - 13 damage).
    
  Round 2:
    Dwarf Fighter's turn:
      Stats: HP 14; AC 17; Surges 9
      Reaping Strike (standard action):
        Attacks Soldier with 12 vs. 17 AC (1d20+7; rolled 5).
        Misses but does 4 damage (static).
        Soldier has 25 hp remaining (29 hp - 4 damage).
      Dwarven Resilience (minor action):
        Dwarf Fighter spends a healing surge (8 remaining).
        Dwarf Fighter heals 6 hp (14 hp -> 20 hp; 0 hp wasted).
        Dwarven Resilience has been expended.
    Soldier's turn:
      Stats: HP 25; AC 17; Surges 1
      Soldier Basic Attack (standard action):
        Attacks Dwarf Fighter with 28 vs. 17 AC (1d20+8; rolled 20).
        Crits for 13 damage (1d10+3; maximized).
        Dwarf Fighter has 7 hp remaining (20 hp - 13 damage).
    
  Round 3:
    Dwarf Fighter's turn:
      Stats: HP 7; AC 17; Surges 8
      Reaping Strike (standard action):
        Attacks Soldier with 25 vs. 17 AC (1d20+7; rolled 18).
        Hits for 16 damage (2d6[brutal 1]+6; rolled 1, 5, 5).
        Soldier has 9 hp remaining (25 hp - 16 damage).
    Soldier's turn:
      Stats: HP 9; AC 17; Surges 1
      Soldier Basic Attack (standard action):
        Attacks Dwarf Fighter with 28 vs. 17 AC (1d20+8; rolled 20).
        Crits for 13 damage (1d10+3; maximized).
        Dwarf Fighter has -6 hp remaining (7 hp - 13 damage).
    Dwarf Fighter has died!
    
  Villains win!
```
[/sblock]
[sblock=Example of 3 fight(s) survived

```
FIGHT #1:
  Round 1:
    Dwarf Fighter's turn:
      Stats: HP 27; AC 17; Surges 10
      Brute Strike (standard action):
        Attacks Soldier with 12 vs. 17 AC (1d20+7; rolled 5).
        Misses.
        Brute Strike was not expended (Reliable).
    Soldier's turn:
      Stats: HP 29; AC 17; Surges 1
      Soldier Basic Attack (standard action):
        Attacks Dwarf Fighter with 11 vs. 17 AC (1d20+8; rolled 3).
        Misses.
    
  Round 2:
    Dwarf Fighter's turn:
      Stats: HP 27; AC 17; Surges 10
      Brute Strike (standard action):
        Attacks Soldier with 11 vs. 17 AC (1d20+7; rolled 4).
        Misses.
        Brute Strike was not expended (Reliable).
    Soldier's turn:
      Stats: HP 29; AC 17; Surges 1
      Soldier Basic Attack (standard action):
        Attacks Dwarf Fighter with 28 vs. 17 AC (1d20+8; rolled 20).
        Crits for 13 damage (1d10+3; maximized).
        Dwarf Fighter has 14 hp remaining (27 hp - 13 damage).
    
  Round 3:
    Dwarf Fighter's turn:
      Stats: HP 14; AC 17; Surges 10
      Brute Strike (standard action):
        Attacks Soldier with 20 vs. 17 AC (1d20+7; rolled 13).
        Hits for 31 damage (6d6[brutal 1]+6; rolled 3, 2, 1, 4, 1, 5, 1, 6, 5).
        Soldier has -2 hp remaining (29 hp - 31 damage).
        Brute Strike has been expended.
      Dwarven Resilience (minor action):
        Dwarf Fighter spends a healing surge (9 remaining).
        Dwarf Fighter heals 6 hp (14 hp -> 20 hp; 0 hp wasted).
        Dwarven Resilience has been expended.
    Soldier has died!
    
  Heroes win!
  Dwarf Fighter takes a short rest.
    Dwarf Fighter spends a healing surge (8 remaining).
    Dwarf Fighter heals 6 hp (20 hp -> 26 hp; 0 hp wasted).
    Dwarven Resilience recharges.
  
FIGHT #2:
  Round 1:
    Dwarf Fighter's turn:
      Stats: HP 26; AC 17; Surges 8
      Steel Serpent Strike (standard action):
        Attacks Soldier with 26 vs. 17 AC (1d20+7; rolled 19).
        Hits for 19 damage (4d6[brutal 1]+6; rolled 2, 3, 5, 3).
        Soldier has 10 hp remaining (29 hp - 19 damage).
        Steel Serpent Strike has been expended.
    Soldier's turn:
      Stats: HP 10; AC 17; Surges 1
      Soldier Basic Attack (standard action):
        Attacks Dwarf Fighter with 27 vs. 17 AC (1d20+8; rolled 19).
        Hits for 5 damage (1d10+3; rolled 2).
        Dwarf Fighter has 21 hp remaining (26 hp - 5 damage).
    
  Round 2:
    Dwarf Fighter's turn:
      Stats: HP 21; AC 17; Surges 8
      Reaping Strike (standard action):
        Attacks Soldier with 12 vs. 17 AC (1d20+7; rolled 5).
        Misses but does 4 damage (static).
        Soldier has 6 hp remaining (10 hp - 4 damage).
      Dwarven Resilience (minor action):
        Dwarf Fighter spends a healing surge (7 remaining).
        Dwarf Fighter heals 6 hp (21 hp -> 27 hp; 0 hp wasted).
        Dwarven Resilience has been expended.
    Soldier's turn:
      Stats: HP 6; AC 17; Surges 1
      Soldier Basic Attack (standard action):
        Attacks Dwarf Fighter with 10 vs. 17 AC (1d20+8; rolled 2).
        Misses.
    
  Round 3:
    Dwarf Fighter's turn:
      Stats: HP 27; AC 17; Surges 7
      Reaping Strike (standard action):
        Attacks Soldier with 24 vs. 17 AC (1d20+7; rolled 17).
        Hits for 12 damage (2d6[brutal 1]+6; rolled 3, 3).
        Soldier has -6 hp remaining (6 hp - 12 damage).
    Soldier has died!
    
  Heroes win!
  Dwarf Fighter takes a short rest.
    Steel Serpent Strike recharges.
    Dwarven Resilience recharges.
  
FIGHT #3:
  Round 1:
    Dwarf Fighter's turn:
      Stats: HP 27; AC 17; Surges 7
      Steel Serpent Strike (standard action):
        Attacks Soldier with 27 vs. 17 AC (1d20+7; rolled 20).
        Crits for 30 damage (4d6[brutal 1]+6; maximized).
        Soldier has -1 hp remaining (29 hp - 30 damage).
        Steel Serpent Strike has been expended.
    Soldier has died!
    
  Heroes win!
  Dwarf Fighter takes a short rest.
    Steel Serpent Strike recharges.
  
FIGHT #4:
  Round 1:
    Dwarf Fighter's turn:
      Stats: HP 27; AC 17; Surges 7
      Steel Serpent Strike (standard action):
        Attacks Soldier with 13 vs. 17 AC (1d20+7; rolled 6).
        Misses.
        Steel Serpent Strike has been expended.
    Soldier's turn:
      Stats: HP 29; AC 17; Surges 1
      Soldier Basic Attack (standard action):
        Attacks Dwarf Fighter with 17 vs. 17 AC (1d20+8; rolled 9).
        Hits for 9 damage (1d10+3; rolled 6).
        Dwarf Fighter has 18 hp remaining (27 hp - 9 damage).
    
  Round 2:
    Dwarf Fighter's turn:
      Stats: HP 18; AC 17; Surges 7
      Reaping Strike (standard action):
        Attacks Soldier with 11 vs. 17 AC (1d20+7; rolled 4).
        Misses but does 4 damage (static).
        Soldier has 25 hp remaining (29 hp - 4 damage).
      Dwarven Resilience (minor action):
        Dwarf Fighter spends a healing surge (6 remaining).
        Dwarf Fighter heals 6 hp (18 hp -> 24 hp; 0 hp wasted).
        Dwarven Resilience has been expended.
    Soldier's turn:
      Stats: HP 25; AC 17; Surges 1
      Soldier Basic Attack (standard action):
        Attacks Dwarf Fighter with 9 vs. 17 AC (1d20+8; rolled 1).
        Misses.
    
  Round 3:
    Dwarf Fighter's turn:
      Stats: HP 24; AC 17; Surges 6
      Reaping Strike (standard action):
        Attacks Soldier with 15 vs. 17 AC (1d20+7; rolled 8).
        Misses but does 4 damage (static).
        Soldier has 21 hp remaining (25 hp - 4 damage).
    Soldier's turn:
      Stats: HP 21; AC 17; Surges 1
      Soldier Basic Attack (standard action):
        Attacks Dwarf Fighter with 28 vs. 17 AC (1d20+8; rolled 20).
        Crits for 13 damage (1d10+3; maximized).
        Dwarf Fighter has 11 hp remaining (24 hp - 13 damage).
    
  Round 4:
    Dwarf Fighter's turn:
      Stats: HP 11; AC 17; Surges 6
      Reaping Strike (standard action):
        Attacks Soldier with 16 vs. 17 AC (1d20+7; rolled 9).
        Misses but does 4 damage (static).
        Soldier has 17 hp remaining (21 hp - 4 damage).
    Soldier's turn:
      Stats: HP 17; AC 17; Surges 1
      Soldier Basic Attack (standard action):
        Attacks Dwarf Fighter with 18 vs. 17 AC (1d20+8; rolled 10).
        Hits for 13 damage (1d10+3; rolled 10).
        Dwarf Fighter has -2 hp remaining (11 hp - 13 damage).
    Dwarf Fighter has died!
    
  Villains win!
```
[/sblock]
[sblock=Example of 4 fight(s) survived

```
FIGHT #1:
  Round 1:
    Dwarf Fighter's turn:
      Stats: HP 27; AC 17; Surges 10
      Brute Strike (standard action):
        Attacks Soldier with 13 vs. 17 AC (1d20+7; rolled 6).
        Misses.
        Brute Strike was not expended (Reliable).
    Soldier's turn:
      Stats: HP 29; AC 17; Surges 1
      Soldier Basic Attack (standard action):
        Attacks Dwarf Fighter with 18 vs. 17 AC (1d20+8; rolled 10).
        Hits for 7 damage (1d10+3; rolled 4).
        Dwarf Fighter has 20 hp remaining (27 hp - 7 damage).
    
  Round 2:
    Dwarf Fighter's turn:
      Stats: HP 20; AC 17; Surges 10
      Brute Strike (standard action):
        Attacks Soldier with 19 vs. 17 AC (1d20+7; rolled 12).
        Hits for 38 damage (6d6[brutal 1]+6; rolled 4, 6, 1, 6, 6, 5, 5).
        Soldier has -9 hp remaining (29 hp - 38 damage).
        Brute Strike has been expended.
      Dwarven Resilience (minor action):
        Dwarf Fighter spends a healing surge (9 remaining).
        Dwarf Fighter heals 6 hp (20 hp -> 26 hp; 0 hp wasted).
        Dwarven Resilience has been expended.
    Soldier has died!
    
  Heroes win!
  Dwarf Fighter takes a short rest.
    Dwarven Resilience recharges.
  
FIGHT #2:
  Round 1:
    Dwarf Fighter's turn:
      Stats: HP 26; AC 17; Surges 9
      Steel Serpent Strike (standard action):
        Attacks Soldier with 26 vs. 17 AC (1d20+7; rolled 19).
        Hits for 21 damage (4d6[brutal 1]+6; rolled 6, 4, 3, 1, 2).
        Soldier has 8 hp remaining (29 hp - 21 damage).
        Steel Serpent Strike has been expended.
    Soldier's turn:
      Stats: HP 8; AC 17; Surges 1
      Soldier Basic Attack (standard action):
        Attacks Dwarf Fighter with 15 vs. 17 AC (1d20+8; rolled 7).
        Misses.
    
  Round 2:
    Dwarf Fighter's turn:
      Stats: HP 26; AC 17; Surges 9
      Reaping Strike (standard action):
        Attacks Soldier with 25 vs. 17 AC (1d20+7; rolled 18).
        Hits for 15 damage (2d6[brutal 1]+6; rolled 6, 3).
        Soldier has -7 hp remaining (8 hp - 15 damage).
    Soldier has died!
    
  Heroes win!
  Dwarf Fighter takes a short rest.
    Steel Serpent Strike recharges.
  
FIGHT #3:
  Round 1:
    Dwarf Fighter's turn:
      Stats: HP 26; AC 17; Surges 9
      Steel Serpent Strike (standard action):
        Attacks Soldier with 9 vs. 17 AC (1d20+7; rolled 2).
        Misses.
        Steel Serpent Strike has been expended.
    Soldier's turn:
      Stats: HP 29; AC 17; Surges 1
      Soldier Basic Attack (standard action):
        Attacks Dwarf Fighter with 24 vs. 17 AC (1d20+8; rolled 16).
        Hits for 9 damage (1d10+3; rolled 6).
        Dwarf Fighter has 17 hp remaining (26 hp - 9 damage).
    
  Round 2:
    Dwarf Fighter's turn:
      Stats: HP 17; AC 17; Surges 9
      Reaping Strike (standard action):
        Attacks Soldier with 25 vs. 17 AC (1d20+7; rolled 18).
        Hits for 14 damage (2d6[brutal 1]+6; rolled 3, 5).
        Soldier has 15 hp remaining (29 hp - 14 damage).
      Dwarven Resilience (minor action):
        Dwarf Fighter spends a healing surge (8 remaining).
        Dwarf Fighter heals 6 hp (17 hp -> 23 hp; 0 hp wasted).
        Dwarven Resilience has been expended.
    Soldier's turn:
      Stats: HP 15; AC 17; Surges 1
      Soldier Basic Attack (standard action):
        Attacks Dwarf Fighter with 21 vs. 17 AC (1d20+8; rolled 13).
        Hits for 9 damage (1d10+3; rolled 6).
        Dwarf Fighter has 14 hp remaining (23 hp - 9 damage).
    
  Round 3:
    Dwarf Fighter's turn:
      Stats: HP 14; AC 17; Surges 8
      Reaping Strike (standard action):
        Attacks Soldier with 20 vs. 17 AC (1d20+7; rolled 13).
        Hits for 17 damage (2d6[brutal 1]+6; rolled 1, 5, 1, 6).
        Soldier has -2 hp remaining (15 hp - 17 damage).
    Soldier has died!
    
  Heroes win!
  Dwarf Fighter takes a short rest.
    Dwarf Fighter spends a healing surge (7 remaining).
    Dwarf Fighter heals 6 hp (14 hp -> 20 hp; 0 hp wasted).
    Dwarf Fighter spends a healing surge (6 remaining).
    Dwarf Fighter heals 6 hp (20 hp -> 26 hp; 0 hp wasted).
    Steel Serpent Strike recharges.
    Dwarven Resilience recharges.
  
FIGHT #4:
  Round 1:
    Dwarf Fighter's turn:
      Stats: HP 26; AC 17; Surges 6
      Steel Serpent Strike (standard action):
        Attacks Soldier with 18 vs. 17 AC (1d20+7; rolled 11).
        Hits for 18 damage (4d6[brutal 1]+6; rolled 2, 3, 3, 4).
        Soldier has 11 hp remaining (29 hp - 18 damage).
        Steel Serpent Strike has been expended.
    Soldier's turn:
      Stats: HP 11; AC 17; Surges 1
      Soldier Basic Attack (standard action):
        Attacks Dwarf Fighter with 26 vs. 17 AC (1d20+8; rolled 18).
        Hits for 4 damage (1d10+3; rolled 1).
        Dwarf Fighter has 22 hp remaining (26 hp - 4 damage).
    
  Round 2:
    Dwarf Fighter's turn:
      Stats: HP 22; AC 17; Surges 6
      Reaping Strike (standard action):
        Attacks Soldier with 25 vs. 17 AC (1d20+7; rolled 18).
        Hits for 14 damage (2d6[brutal 1]+6; rolled 4, 1, 4).
        Soldier has -3 hp remaining (11 hp - 14 damage).
    Soldier has died!
    
  Heroes win!
  Dwarf Fighter takes a short rest.
    Dwarf Fighter spends a healing surge (5 remaining).
    Dwarf Fighter heals 6 hp (22 hp -> 27 hp; 1 hp wasted).
    Steel Serpent Strike recharges.
  
FIGHT #5:
  Round 1:
    Dwarf Fighter's turn:
      Stats: HP 27; AC 17; Surges 5
      Steel Serpent Strike (standard action):
        Attacks Soldier with 9 vs. 17 AC (1d20+7; rolled 2).
        Misses.
        Steel Serpent Strike has been expended.
    Soldier's turn:
      Stats: HP 29; AC 17; Surges 1
      Soldier Basic Attack (standard action):
        Attacks Dwarf Fighter with 25 vs. 17 AC (1d20+8; rolled 17).
        Hits for 5 damage (1d10+3; rolled 2).
        Dwarf Fighter has 22 hp remaining (27 hp - 5 damage).
    
  Round 2:
    Dwarf Fighter's turn:
      Stats: HP 22; AC 17; Surges 5
      Reaping Strike (standard action):
        Attacks Soldier with 10 vs. 17 AC (1d20+7; rolled 3).
        Misses but does 4 damage (static).
        Soldier has 25 hp remaining (29 hp - 4 damage).
    Soldier's turn:
      Stats: HP 25; AC 17; Surges 1
      Soldier Basic Attack (standard action):
        Attacks Dwarf Fighter with 27 vs. 17 AC (1d20+8; rolled 19).
        Hits for 12 damage (1d10+3; rolled 9).
        Dwarf Fighter has 10 hp remaining (22 hp - 12 damage).
    
  Round 3:
    Dwarf Fighter's turn:
      Stats: HP 10; AC 17; Surges 5
      Reaping Strike (standard action):
        Attacks Soldier with 16 vs. 17 AC (1d20+7; rolled 9).
        Misses but does 4 damage (static).
        Soldier has 21 hp remaining (25 hp - 4 damage).
      Dwarven Resilience (minor action):
        Dwarf Fighter spends a healing surge (4 remaining).
        Dwarf Fighter heals 6 hp (10 hp -> 16 hp; 0 hp wasted).
        Dwarven Resilience has been expended.
    Soldier's turn:
      Stats: HP 21; AC 17; Surges 1
      Soldier Basic Attack (standard action):
        Attacks Dwarf Fighter with 24 vs. 17 AC (1d20+8; rolled 16).
        Hits for 13 damage (1d10+3; rolled 10).
        Dwarf Fighter has 3 hp remaining (16 hp - 13 damage).
    
  Round 4:
    Dwarf Fighter's turn:
      Stats: HP 3; AC 17; Surges 4
      Reaping Strike (standard action):
        Attacks Soldier with 10 vs. 17 AC (1d20+7; rolled 3).
        Misses but does 4 damage (static).
        Soldier has 17 hp remaining (21 hp - 4 damage).
    Soldier's turn:
      Stats: HP 17; AC 17; Surges 1
      Soldier Basic Attack (standard action):
        Attacks Dwarf Fighter with 19 vs. 17 AC (1d20+8; rolled 11).
        Hits for 10 damage (1d10+3; rolled 7).
        Dwarf Fighter has -7 hp remaining (3 hp - 10 damage).
    Dwarf Fighter has died!
    
  Villains win!
```
[/sblock]
[sblock=Example of 5 fight(s) survived

```
FIGHT #1:
  Round 1:
    Dwarf Fighter's turn:
      Stats: HP 27; AC 17; Surges 10
      Brute Strike (standard action):
        Attacks Soldier with 20 vs. 17 AC (1d20+7; rolled 13).
        Hits for 26 damage (6d6[brutal 1]+6; rolled 2, 3, 4, 2, 4, 5).
        Soldier has 3 hp remaining (29 hp - 26 damage).
        Brute Strike has been expended.
    Soldier's turn:
      Stats: HP 3; AC 17; Surges 1
      Soldier Basic Attack (standard action):
        Attacks Dwarf Fighter with 26 vs. 17 AC (1d20+8; rolled 18).
        Hits for 11 damage (1d10+3; rolled 8).
        Dwarf Fighter has 16 hp remaining (27 hp - 11 damage).
    
  Round 2:
    Dwarf Fighter's turn:
      Stats: HP 16; AC 17; Surges 10
      Steel Serpent Strike (standard action):
        Attacks Soldier with 23 vs. 17 AC (1d20+7; rolled 16).
        Hits for 21 damage (4d6[brutal 1]+6; rolled 6, 4, 2, 3).
        Soldier has -18 hp remaining (3 hp - 21 damage).
        Steel Serpent Strike has been expended.
      Dwarven Resilience (minor action):
        Dwarf Fighter spends a healing surge (9 remaining).
        Dwarf Fighter heals 6 hp (16 hp -> 22 hp; 0 hp wasted).
        Dwarven Resilience has been expended.
    Soldier has died!
    
  Heroes win!
  Dwarf Fighter takes a short rest.
    Dwarf Fighter spends a healing surge (8 remaining).
    Dwarf Fighter heals 6 hp (22 hp -> 27 hp; 1 hp wasted).
    Steel Serpent Strike recharges.
    Dwarven Resilience recharges.
  
FIGHT #2:
  Round 1:
    Dwarf Fighter's turn:
      Stats: HP 27; AC 17; Surges 8
      Steel Serpent Strike (standard action):
        Attacks Soldier with 17 vs. 17 AC (1d20+7; rolled 10).
        Hits for 24 damage (4d6[brutal 1]+6; rolled 6, 6, 1, 3, 3).
        Soldier has 5 hp remaining (29 hp - 24 damage).
        Steel Serpent Strike has been expended.
    Soldier's turn:
      Stats: HP 5; AC 17; Surges 1
      Soldier Basic Attack (standard action):
        Attacks Dwarf Fighter with 12 vs. 17 AC (1d20+8; rolled 4).
        Misses.
    
  Round 2:
    Dwarf Fighter's turn:
      Stats: HP 27; AC 17; Surges 8
      Reaping Strike (standard action):
        Attacks Soldier with 17 vs. 17 AC (1d20+7; rolled 10).
        Hits for 11 damage (2d6[brutal 1]+6; rolled 2, 3).
        Soldier has -6 hp remaining (5 hp - 11 damage).
    Soldier has died!
    
  Heroes win!
  Dwarf Fighter takes a short rest.
    Steel Serpent Strike recharges.
  
FIGHT #3:
  Round 1:
    Dwarf Fighter's turn:
      Stats: HP 27; AC 17; Surges 8
      Steel Serpent Strike (standard action):
        Attacks Soldier with 17 vs. 17 AC (1d20+7; rolled 10).
        Hits for 23 damage (4d6[brutal 1]+6; rolled 3, 6, 1, 3, 1, 5).
        Soldier has 6 hp remaining (29 hp - 23 damage).
        Steel Serpent Strike has been expended.
    Soldier's turn:
      Stats: HP 6; AC 17; Surges 1
      Soldier Basic Attack (standard action):
        Attacks Dwarf Fighter with 14 vs. 17 AC (1d20+8; rolled 6).
        Misses.
    
  Round 2:
    Dwarf Fighter's turn:
      Stats: HP 27; AC 17; Surges 8
      Reaping Strike (standard action):
        Attacks Soldier with 9 vs. 17 AC (1d20+7; rolled 2).
        Misses but does 4 damage (static).
        Soldier has 2 hp remaining (6 hp - 4 damage).
    Soldier's turn:
      Stats: HP 2; AC 17; Surges 1
      Soldier Basic Attack (standard action):
        Attacks Dwarf Fighter with 9 vs. 17 AC (1d20+8; rolled 1).
        Misses.
    
  Round 3:
    Dwarf Fighter's turn:
      Stats: HP 27; AC 17; Surges 8
      Reaping Strike (standard action):
        Attacks Soldier with 22 vs. 17 AC (1d20+7; rolled 15).
        Hits for 14 damage (2d6[brutal 1]+6; rolled 1, 2, 1, 1, 1, 6).
        Soldier has -12 hp remaining (2 hp - 14 damage).
    Soldier has died!
    
  Heroes win!
  Dwarf Fighter takes a short rest.
    Steel Serpent Strike recharges.
  
FIGHT #4:
  Round 1:
    Dwarf Fighter's turn:
      Stats: HP 27; AC 17; Surges 8
      Steel Serpent Strike (standard action):
        Attacks Soldier with 13 vs. 17 AC (1d20+7; rolled 6).
        Misses.
        Steel Serpent Strike has been expended.
    Soldier's turn:
      Stats: HP 29; AC 17; Surges 1
      Soldier Basic Attack (standard action):
        Attacks Dwarf Fighter with 10 vs. 17 AC (1d20+8; rolled 2).
        Misses.
    
  Round 2:
    Dwarf Fighter's turn:
      Stats: HP 27; AC 17; Surges 8
      Reaping Strike (standard action):
        Attacks Soldier with 8 vs. 17 AC (1d20+7; rolled 1).
        Misses but does 4 damage (static).
        Soldier has 25 hp remaining (29 hp - 4 damage).
    Soldier's turn:
      Stats: HP 25; AC 17; Surges 1
      Soldier Basic Attack (standard action):
        Attacks Dwarf Fighter with 9 vs. 17 AC (1d20+8; rolled 1).
        Misses.
    
  Round 3:
    Dwarf Fighter's turn:
      Stats: HP 27; AC 17; Surges 8
      Reaping Strike (standard action):
        Attacks Soldier with 8 vs. 17 AC (1d20+7; rolled 1).
        Misses but does 4 damage (static).
        Soldier has 21 hp remaining (25 hp - 4 damage).
    Soldier's turn:
      Stats: HP 21; AC 17; Surges 1
      Soldier Basic Attack (standard action):
        Attacks Dwarf Fighter with 27 vs. 17 AC (1d20+8; rolled 19).
        Hits for 10 damage (1d10+3; rolled 7).
        Dwarf Fighter has 17 hp remaining (27 hp - 10 damage).
    
  Round 4:
    Dwarf Fighter's turn:
      Stats: HP 17; AC 17; Surges 8
      Reaping Strike (standard action):
        Attacks Soldier with 24 vs. 17 AC (1d20+7; rolled 17).
        Hits for 18 damage (2d6[brutal 1]+6; rolled 1, 6, 6).
        Soldier has 3 hp remaining (21 hp - 18 damage).
      Dwarven Resilience (minor action):
        Dwarf Fighter spends a healing surge (7 remaining).
        Dwarf Fighter heals 6 hp (17 hp -> 23 hp; 0 hp wasted).
        Dwarven Resilience has been expended.
    Soldier's turn:
      Stats: HP 3; AC 17; Surges 1
      Soldier Basic Attack (standard action):
        Attacks Dwarf Fighter with 15 vs. 17 AC (1d20+8; rolled 7).
        Misses.
    
  Round 5:
    Dwarf Fighter's turn:
      Stats: HP 23; AC 17; Surges 7
      Reaping Strike (standard action):
        Attacks Soldier with 13 vs. 17 AC (1d20+7; rolled 6).
        Misses but does 4 damage (static).
        Soldier has -1 hp remaining (3 hp - 4 damage).
    Soldier has died!
    
  Heroes win!
  Dwarf Fighter takes a short rest.
    Dwarf Fighter spends a healing surge (6 remaining).
    Dwarf Fighter heals 6 hp (23 hp -> 27 hp; 2 hp wasted).
    Steel Serpent Strike recharges.
    Dwarven Resilience recharges.
  
FIGHT #5:
  Round 1:
    Dwarf Fighter's turn:
      Stats: HP 27; AC 17; Surges 6
      Steel Serpent Strike (standard action):
        Attacks Soldier with 27 vs. 17 AC (1d20+7; rolled 20).
        Crits for 30 damage (4d6[brutal 1]+6; maximized).
        Soldier has -1 hp remaining (29 hp - 30 damage).
        Steel Serpent Strike has been expended.
    Soldier has died!
    
  Heroes win!
  Dwarf Fighter takes a short rest.
    Steel Serpent Strike recharges.
```
[/sblock]


----------



## Truename (Nov 14, 2009)

*The source code*

I still haven't gotten around to figuring out github, but in the meantime, here's the latest source code.

To run this, you'll need a copy of Ruby (Google it). Then open a command prompt and switch to the directory with the source code. To self test, type:


```
rake
```
To run the sim, type:


```
rake analyze
```
To run a specific number of days, type:


```
rake analyze runs=10000
```
And to save off the (BBCode-formatted) results, type:


```
rake analyze runs=10000 > output.txt
```


----------



## Truename (Nov 14, 2009)

I'm still adding some of the basics to the simulation. For example, up until now, Second Wind didn't apply a +2 bonus to defenses. Now it does.

(This also forced me to put in some rudimentary support for conditions, which I'm sure I'll flesh out as more powers are added.)

What is that one turn +2 defense bonus worth? Just over a 3% increase in survivability over the course of the day.

*Dwarf Fighter vs. Soldier*

[sblock=Combatants]

```
Dwarf Fighter:
  Stats: HP 27; AC 17; Surges 10
  Powers:
    Brute Strike:
      Daily * Reliable
      Standard Action
      Attack: 1d20+7 vs. AC
      Hit: 6d6[brutal 1]+6 damage
    Steel Serpent Strike:
      Encounter
      Standard Action
      Attack: 1d20+7 vs. AC
      Hit: 4d6[brutal 1]+6 damage
    Reaping Strike:
      At-Will
      Standard Action
      Attack: 1d20+7 vs. AC
      Hit: 2d6[brutal 1]+6 damage
      Miss: 4 damage
    Dwarven Resilience:
      Encounter
      Minor Action
      Effect:
        Spend a healing surge and regain 6 hit points.
        Gain a +2 defense bonus until end of next turn.

Soldier:
  Stats: HP 29; AC 17; Surges 1
  Powers:
    Soldier Basic Attack:
      At-Will
      Standard Action
      Attack: 1d20+8 vs. AC
      Hit: 1d10+3 damage
```
[/sblock]

```
Days simulated: 10000

Avg rounds per fight (when survived): 3.0
  1 (13.0%): ===========================
  2 (44.8%): ===================================================================
  3 (67.8%): ================================================
  4 (85.6%): =====================================
  5 (94.6%): ==================
  6 (99.0%): =========
  7 (99.9%): =

Avg fights survived: 4.4
  0  (2.2%): =
  1  (7.2%): ====
  2 (12.1%): ====
  3 (17.2%): ====
  4 (23.7%): =====
  5(100.0%): ===================================================================

Avg surges remaining (survivors only): 2.6 of 10
  0 (29.6%): ===================================================================
  1 (41.5%): ==========================
  2 (54.3%): =============================
  3 (66.1%): ==========================
  4 (77.2%): =========================
  5 (86.5%): =====================
  6 (93.0%): ==============
  7 (96.8%): ========
  8 (99.0%): ====
  9 (99.9%): ==

Survival rate: 76.3%
```
[sblock=Example of 0 fight(s) survived

```
FIGHT #1:
  Round 1:
    Dwarf Fighter's turn:
      Stats: HP 27; AC 17; Surges 10
      Brute Strike (standard action):
        Attacks Soldier with 15 vs. 17 AC (1d20+7; rolled 8).
        Misses.
        Brute Strike was not expended (Reliable).
    Soldier's turn:
      Stats: HP 29; AC 17; Surges 1
      Soldier Basic Attack (standard action):
        Attacks Dwarf Fighter with 28 vs. 17 AC (1d20+8; rolled 20).
        Crits for 13 damage (1d10+3; maximized).
        Dwarf Fighter has 14 hp remaining (27 hp - 13 damage).
    
  Round 2:
    Dwarf Fighter's turn:
      Stats: HP 14; AC 17; Surges 10
      Brute Strike (standard action):
        Attacks Soldier with 11 vs. 17 AC (1d20+7; rolled 4).
        Misses.
        Brute Strike was not expended (Reliable).
      Dwarven Resilience (minor action):
        Dwarf Fighter spends a healing surge (9 remaining).
        Dwarf Fighter heals 6 hp (14 hp -> 20 hp; 0 hp wasted).
        Dwarf Fighter gains a +2 defense bonus (expires at end of next turn).
        Dwarven Resilience has been expended.
    Soldier's turn:
      Stats: HP 29; AC 17; Surges 1
      Soldier Basic Attack (standard action):
        Attacks Dwarf Fighter with 28 vs. 19 AC (1d20+8; rolled 20).
        Crits for 13 damage (1d10+3; maximized).
        Dwarf Fighter has 7 hp remaining (20 hp - 13 damage).
    
  Round 3:
    Dwarf Fighter's turn:
      Stats: HP 7; AC 19; Surges 9
      Conditions:
        +2 defense bonus (expires at the end of this turn).
      Brute Strike (standard action):
        Attacks Soldier with 10 vs. 17 AC (1d20+7; rolled 3).
        Misses.
        Brute Strike was not expended (Reliable).
      +2 defense bonus expires.
    Soldier's turn:
      Stats: HP 29; AC 17; Surges 1
      Soldier Basic Attack (standard action):
        Attacks Dwarf Fighter with 19 vs. 17 AC (1d20+8; rolled 11).
        Hits for 13 damage (1d10+3; rolled 10).
        Dwarf Fighter has -6 hp remaining (7 hp - 13 damage).
    Dwarf Fighter has died!
    
  Villains win!
```
[/sblock]
[sblock=Example of 1 fight(s) survived

```
FIGHT #1:
  Round 1:
    Dwarf Fighter's turn:
      Stats: HP 27; AC 17; Surges 10
      Brute Strike (standard action):
        Attacks Soldier with 24 vs. 17 AC (1d20+7; rolled 17).
        Hits for 37 damage (6d6[brutal 1]+6; rolled 5, 1, 1, 3, 6, 1, 6, 5, 6).
        Soldier has -8 hp remaining (29 hp - 37 damage).
        Brute Strike has been expended.
    Soldier has died!
    
  Heroes win!
  Dwarf Fighter takes a short rest.
  
FIGHT #2:
  Round 1:
    Dwarf Fighter's turn:
      Stats: HP 27; AC 17; Surges 10
      Steel Serpent Strike (standard action):
        Attacks Soldier with 15 vs. 17 AC (1d20+7; rolled 8).
        Misses.
        Steel Serpent Strike has been expended.
    Soldier's turn:
      Stats: HP 29; AC 17; Surges 1
      Soldier Basic Attack (standard action):
        Attacks Dwarf Fighter with 28 vs. 17 AC (1d20+8; rolled 20).
        Crits for 13 damage (1d10+3; maximized).
        Dwarf Fighter has 14 hp remaining (27 hp - 13 damage).
    
  Round 2:
    Dwarf Fighter's turn:
      Stats: HP 14; AC 17; Surges 10
      Reaping Strike (standard action):
        Attacks Soldier with 16 vs. 17 AC (1d20+7; rolled 9).
        Misses but does 4 damage (static).
        Soldier has 25 hp remaining (29 hp - 4 damage).
      Dwarven Resilience (minor action):
        Dwarf Fighter spends a healing surge (9 remaining).
        Dwarf Fighter heals 6 hp (14 hp -> 20 hp; 0 hp wasted).
        Dwarf Fighter gains a +2 defense bonus (expires at end of next turn).
        Dwarven Resilience has been expended.
    Soldier's turn:
      Stats: HP 25; AC 17; Surges 1
      Soldier Basic Attack (standard action):
        Attacks Dwarf Fighter with 12 vs. 19 AC (1d20+8; rolled 4).
        Misses.
    
  Round 3:
    Dwarf Fighter's turn:
      Stats: HP 20; AC 19; Surges 9
      Conditions:
        +2 defense bonus (expires at the end of this turn).
      Reaping Strike (standard action):
        Attacks Soldier with 12 vs. 17 AC (1d20+7; rolled 5).
        Misses but does 4 damage (static).
        Soldier has 21 hp remaining (25 hp - 4 damage).
      +2 defense bonus expires.
    Soldier's turn:
      Stats: HP 21; AC 17; Surges 1
      Soldier Basic Attack (standard action):
        Attacks Dwarf Fighter with 21 vs. 17 AC (1d20+8; rolled 13).
        Hits for 12 damage (1d10+3; rolled 9).
        Dwarf Fighter has 8 hp remaining (20 hp - 12 damage).
    
  Round 4:
    Dwarf Fighter's turn:
      Stats: HP 8; AC 17; Surges 9
      Reaping Strike (standard action):
        Attacks Soldier with 13 vs. 17 AC (1d20+7; rolled 6).
        Misses but does 4 damage (static).
        Soldier has 17 hp remaining (21 hp - 4 damage).
    Soldier's turn:
      Stats: HP 17; AC 17; Surges 1
      Soldier Basic Attack (standard action):
        Attacks Dwarf Fighter with 25 vs. 17 AC (1d20+8; rolled 17).
        Hits for 4 damage (1d10+3; rolled 1).
        Dwarf Fighter has 4 hp remaining (8 hp - 4 damage).
    
  Round 5:
    Dwarf Fighter's turn:
      Stats: HP 4; AC 17; Surges 9
      Reaping Strike (standard action):
        Attacks Soldier with 14 vs. 17 AC (1d20+7; rolled 7).
        Misses but does 4 damage (static).
        Soldier has 13 hp remaining (17 hp - 4 damage).
    Soldier's turn:
      Stats: HP 13; AC 17; Surges 1
      Soldier Basic Attack (standard action):
        Attacks Dwarf Fighter with 22 vs. 17 AC (1d20+8; rolled 14).
        Hits for 12 damage (1d10+3; rolled 9).
        Dwarf Fighter has -8 hp remaining (4 hp - 12 damage).
    Dwarf Fighter has died!
    
  Villains win!
```
[/sblock]
[sblock=Example of 2 fight(s) survived

```
FIGHT #1:
  Round 1:
    Dwarf Fighter's turn:
      Stats: HP 27; AC 17; Surges 10
      Brute Strike (standard action):
        Attacks Soldier with 11 vs. 17 AC (1d20+7; rolled 4).
        Misses.
        Brute Strike was not expended (Reliable).
    Soldier's turn:
      Stats: HP 29; AC 17; Surges 1
      Soldier Basic Attack (standard action):
        Attacks Dwarf Fighter with 17 vs. 17 AC (1d20+8; rolled 9).
        Hits for 11 damage (1d10+3; rolled 8).
        Dwarf Fighter has 16 hp remaining (27 hp - 11 damage).
    
  Round 2:
    Dwarf Fighter's turn:
      Stats: HP 16; AC 17; Surges 10
      Brute Strike (standard action):
        Attacks Soldier with 18 vs. 17 AC (1d20+7; rolled 11).
        Hits for 42 damage (6d6[brutal 1]+6; rolled 6, 1, 6, 6, 1, 6, 1, 6, 6).
        Soldier has -13 hp remaining (29 hp - 42 damage).
        Brute Strike has been expended.
      Dwarven Resilience (minor action):
        Dwarf Fighter spends a healing surge (9 remaining).
        Dwarf Fighter heals 6 hp (16 hp -> 22 hp; 0 hp wasted).
        Dwarf Fighter gains a +2 defense bonus (expires at end of next turn).
        Dwarven Resilience has been expended.
    Soldier has died!
    
  Heroes win!
  Dwarf Fighter takes a short rest.
    Dwarf Fighter spends a healing surge (8 remaining).
    Dwarf Fighter heals 6 hp (22 hp -> 27 hp; 1 hp wasted).
    Dwarven Resilience recharges.
    +2 defense bonus expires.
  
FIGHT #2:
  Round 1:
    Dwarf Fighter's turn:
      Stats: HP 27; AC 17; Surges 8
      Steel Serpent Strike (standard action):
        Attacks Soldier with 18 vs. 17 AC (1d20+7; rolled 11).
        Hits for 19 damage (4d6[brutal 1]+6; rolled 2, 5, 2, 4).
        Soldier has 10 hp remaining (29 hp - 19 damage).
        Steel Serpent Strike has been expended.
    Soldier's turn:
      Stats: HP 10; AC 17; Surges 1
      Soldier Basic Attack (standard action):
        Attacks Dwarf Fighter with 23 vs. 17 AC (1d20+8; rolled 15).
        Hits for 8 damage (1d10+3; rolled 5).
        Dwarf Fighter has 19 hp remaining (27 hp - 8 damage).
    
  Round 2:
    Dwarf Fighter's turn:
      Stats: HP 19; AC 17; Surges 8
      Reaping Strike (standard action):
        Attacks Soldier with 13 vs. 17 AC (1d20+7; rolled 6).
        Misses but does 4 damage (static).
        Soldier has 6 hp remaining (10 hp - 4 damage).
      Dwarven Resilience (minor action):
        Dwarf Fighter spends a healing surge (7 remaining).
        Dwarf Fighter heals 6 hp (19 hp -> 25 hp; 0 hp wasted).
        Dwarf Fighter gains a +2 defense bonus (expires at end of next turn).
        Dwarven Resilience has been expended.
    Soldier's turn:
      Stats: HP 6; AC 17; Surges 1
      Soldier Basic Attack (standard action):
        Attacks Dwarf Fighter with 12 vs. 19 AC (1d20+8; rolled 4).
        Misses.
    
  Round 3:
    Dwarf Fighter's turn:
      Stats: HP 25; AC 19; Surges 7
      Conditions:
        +2 defense bonus (expires at the end of this turn).
      Reaping Strike (standard action):
        Attacks Soldier with 21 vs. 17 AC (1d20+7; rolled 14).
        Hits for 17 damage (2d6[brutal 1]+6; rolled 6, 5).
        Soldier has -11 hp remaining (6 hp - 17 damage).
      +2 defense bonus expires.
    Soldier has died!
    
  Heroes win!
  Dwarf Fighter takes a short rest.
    Steel Serpent Strike recharges.
    Dwarven Resilience recharges.
  
FIGHT #3:
  Round 1:
    Dwarf Fighter's turn:
      Stats: HP 25; AC 17; Surges 7
      Steel Serpent Strike (standard action):
        Attacks Soldier with 10 vs. 17 AC (1d20+7; rolled 3).
        Misses.
        Steel Serpent Strike has been expended.
    Soldier's turn:
      Stats: HP 29; AC 17; Surges 1
      Soldier Basic Attack (standard action):
        Attacks Dwarf Fighter with 21 vs. 17 AC (1d20+8; rolled 13).
        Hits for 10 damage (1d10+3; rolled 7).
        Dwarf Fighter has 15 hp remaining (25 hp - 10 damage).
    
  Round 2:
    Dwarf Fighter's turn:
      Stats: HP 15; AC 17; Surges 7
      Reaping Strike (standard action):
        Attacks Soldier with 22 vs. 17 AC (1d20+7; rolled 15).
        Hits for 14 damage (2d6[brutal 1]+6; rolled 2, 6).
        Soldier has 15 hp remaining (29 hp - 14 damage).
      Dwarven Resilience (minor action):
        Dwarf Fighter spends a healing surge (6 remaining).
        Dwarf Fighter heals 6 hp (15 hp -> 21 hp; 0 hp wasted).
        Dwarf Fighter gains a +2 defense bonus (expires at end of next turn).
        Dwarven Resilience has been expended.
    Soldier's turn:
      Stats: HP 15; AC 17; Surges 1
      Soldier Basic Attack (standard action):
        Attacks Dwarf Fighter with 28 vs. 19 AC (1d20+8; rolled 20).
        Crits for 13 damage (1d10+3; maximized).
        Dwarf Fighter has 8 hp remaining (21 hp - 13 damage).
    
  Round 3:
    Dwarf Fighter's turn:
      Stats: HP 8; AC 19; Surges 6
      Conditions:
        +2 defense bonus (expires at the end of this turn).
      Reaping Strike (standard action):
        Attacks Soldier with 12 vs. 17 AC (1d20+7; rolled 5).
        Misses but does 4 damage (static).
        Soldier has 11 hp remaining (15 hp - 4 damage).
      +2 defense bonus expires.
    Soldier's turn:
      Stats: HP 11; AC 17; Surges 1
      Soldier Basic Attack (standard action):
        Attacks Dwarf Fighter with 22 vs. 17 AC (1d20+8; rolled 14).
        Hits for 12 damage (1d10+3; rolled 9).
        Dwarf Fighter has -4 hp remaining (8 hp - 12 damage).
    Dwarf Fighter has died!
    
  Villains win!
```
[/sblock]
[sblock=Example of 3 fight(s) survived

```
FIGHT #1:
  Round 1:
    Dwarf Fighter's turn:
      Stats: HP 27; AC 17; Surges 10
      Brute Strike (standard action):
        Attacks Soldier with 20 vs. 17 AC (1d20+7; rolled 13).
        Hits for 25 damage (6d6[brutal 1]+6; rolled 2, 1, 3, 2, 4, 3, 5).
        Soldier has 4 hp remaining (29 hp - 25 damage).
        Brute Strike has been expended.
    Soldier's turn:
      Stats: HP 4; AC 17; Surges 1
      Soldier Basic Attack (standard action):
        Attacks Dwarf Fighter with 27 vs. 17 AC (1d20+8; rolled 19).
        Hits for 4 damage (1d10+3; rolled 1).
        Dwarf Fighter has 23 hp remaining (27 hp - 4 damage).
    
  Round 2:
    Dwarf Fighter's turn:
      Stats: HP 23; AC 17; Surges 10
      Steel Serpent Strike (standard action):
        Attacks Soldier with 15 vs. 17 AC (1d20+7; rolled 8).
        Misses.
        Steel Serpent Strike has been expended.
    Soldier's turn:
      Stats: HP 4; AC 17; Surges 1
      Soldier Basic Attack (standard action):
        Attacks Dwarf Fighter with 17 vs. 17 AC (1d20+8; rolled 9).
        Hits for 7 damage (1d10+3; rolled 4).
        Dwarf Fighter has 16 hp remaining (23 hp - 7 damage).
    
  Round 3:
    Dwarf Fighter's turn:
      Stats: HP 16; AC 17; Surges 10
      Reaping Strike (standard action):
        Attacks Soldier with 25 vs. 17 AC (1d20+7; rolled 18).
        Hits for 15 damage (2d6[brutal 1]+6; rolled 6, 3).
        Soldier has -11 hp remaining (4 hp - 15 damage).
      Dwarven Resilience (minor action):
        Dwarf Fighter spends a healing surge (9 remaining).
        Dwarf Fighter heals 6 hp (16 hp -> 22 hp; 0 hp wasted).
        Dwarf Fighter gains a +2 defense bonus (expires at end of next turn).
        Dwarven Resilience has been expended.
    Soldier has died!
    
  Heroes win!
  Dwarf Fighter takes a short rest.
    Dwarf Fighter spends a healing surge (8 remaining).
    Dwarf Fighter heals 6 hp (22 hp -> 27 hp; 1 hp wasted).
    Steel Serpent Strike recharges.
    Dwarven Resilience recharges.
    +2 defense bonus expires.
  
FIGHT #2:
  Round 1:
    Dwarf Fighter's turn:
      Stats: HP 27; AC 17; Surges 8
      Steel Serpent Strike (standard action):
        Attacks Soldier with 11 vs. 17 AC (1d20+7; rolled 4).
        Misses.
        Steel Serpent Strike has been expended.
    Soldier's turn:
      Stats: HP 29; AC 17; Surges 1
      Soldier Basic Attack (standard action):
        Attacks Dwarf Fighter with 21 vs. 17 AC (1d20+8; rolled 13).
        Hits for 4 damage (1d10+3; rolled 1).
        Dwarf Fighter has 23 hp remaining (27 hp - 4 damage).
    
  Round 2:
    Dwarf Fighter's turn:
      Stats: HP 23; AC 17; Surges 8
      Reaping Strike (standard action):
        Attacks Soldier with 27 vs. 17 AC (1d20+7; rolled 20).
        Crits for 18 damage (2d6[brutal 1]+6; maximized).
        Soldier has 11 hp remaining (29 hp - 18 damage).
    Soldier's turn:
      Stats: HP 11; AC 17; Surges 1
      Soldier Basic Attack (standard action):
        Attacks Dwarf Fighter with 26 vs. 17 AC (1d20+8; rolled 18).
        Hits for 8 damage (1d10+3; rolled 5).
        Dwarf Fighter has 15 hp remaining (23 hp - 8 damage).
    
  Round 3:
    Dwarf Fighter's turn:
      Stats: HP 15; AC 17; Surges 8
      Reaping Strike (standard action):
        Attacks Soldier with 10 vs. 17 AC (1d20+7; rolled 3).
        Misses but does 4 damage (static).
        Soldier has 7 hp remaining (11 hp - 4 damage).
      Dwarven Resilience (minor action):
        Dwarf Fighter spends a healing surge (7 remaining).
        Dwarf Fighter heals 6 hp (15 hp -> 21 hp; 0 hp wasted).
        Dwarf Fighter gains a +2 defense bonus (expires at end of next turn).
        Dwarven Resilience has been expended.
    Soldier's turn:
      Stats: HP 7; AC 17; Surges 1
      Soldier Basic Attack (standard action):
        Attacks Dwarf Fighter with 12 vs. 19 AC (1d20+8; rolled 4).
        Misses.
    
  Round 4:
    Dwarf Fighter's turn:
      Stats: HP 21; AC 19; Surges 7
      Conditions:
        +2 defense bonus (expires at the end of this turn).
      Reaping Strike (standard action):
        Attacks Soldier with 23 vs. 17 AC (1d20+7; rolled 16).
        Hits for 12 damage (2d6[brutal 1]+6; rolled 2, 4).
        Soldier has -5 hp remaining (7 hp - 12 damage).
      +2 defense bonus expires.
    Soldier has died!
    
  Heroes win!
  Dwarf Fighter takes a short rest.
    Dwarf Fighter spends a healing surge (6 remaining).
    Dwarf Fighter heals 6 hp (21 hp -> 27 hp; 0 hp wasted).
    Steel Serpent Strike recharges.
    Dwarven Resilience recharges.
  
FIGHT #3:
  Round 1:
    Dwarf Fighter's turn:
      Stats: HP 27; AC 17; Surges 6
      Steel Serpent Strike (standard action):
        Attacks Soldier with 10 vs. 17 AC (1d20+7; rolled 3).
        Misses.
        Steel Serpent Strike has been expended.
    Soldier's turn:
      Stats: HP 29; AC 17; Surges 1
      Soldier Basic Attack (standard action):
        Attacks Dwarf Fighter with 15 vs. 17 AC (1d20+8; rolled 7).
        Misses.
    
  Round 2:
    Dwarf Fighter's turn:
      Stats: HP 27; AC 17; Surges 6
      Reaping Strike (standard action):
        Attacks Soldier with 14 vs. 17 AC (1d20+7; rolled 7).
        Misses but does 4 damage (static).
        Soldier has 25 hp remaining (29 hp - 4 damage).
    Soldier's turn:
      Stats: HP 25; AC 17; Surges 1
      Soldier Basic Attack (standard action):
        Attacks Dwarf Fighter with 22 vs. 17 AC (1d20+8; rolled 14).
        Hits for 10 damage (1d10+3; rolled 7).
        Dwarf Fighter has 17 hp remaining (27 hp - 10 damage).
    
  Round 3:
    Dwarf Fighter's turn:
      Stats: HP 17; AC 17; Surges 6
      Reaping Strike (standard action):
        Attacks Soldier with 17 vs. 17 AC (1d20+7; rolled 10).
        Hits for 12 damage (2d6[brutal 1]+6; rolled 2, 1, 1, 1, 4).
        Soldier has 13 hp remaining (25 hp - 12 damage).
      Dwarven Resilience (minor action):
        Dwarf Fighter spends a healing surge (5 remaining).
        Dwarf Fighter heals 6 hp (17 hp -> 23 hp; 0 hp wasted).
        Dwarf Fighter gains a +2 defense bonus (expires at end of next turn).
        Dwarven Resilience has been expended.
    Soldier's turn:
      Stats: HP 13; AC 17; Surges 1
      Soldier Basic Attack (standard action):
        Attacks Dwarf Fighter with 12 vs. 19 AC (1d20+8; rolled 4).
        Misses.
    
  Round 4:
    Dwarf Fighter's turn:
      Stats: HP 23; AC 19; Surges 5
      Conditions:
        +2 defense bonus (expires at the end of this turn).
      Reaping Strike (standard action):
        Attacks Soldier with 27 vs. 17 AC (1d20+7; rolled 20).
        Crits for 18 damage (2d6[brutal 1]+6; maximized).
        Soldier has -5 hp remaining (13 hp - 18 damage).
      +2 defense bonus expires.
    Soldier has died!
    
  Heroes win!
  Dwarf Fighter takes a short rest.
    Dwarf Fighter spends a healing surge (4 remaining).
    Dwarf Fighter heals 6 hp (23 hp -> 27 hp; 2 hp wasted).
    Steel Serpent Strike recharges.
    Dwarven Resilience recharges.
  
FIGHT #4:
  Round 1:
    Dwarf Fighter's turn:
      Stats: HP 27; AC 17; Surges 4
      Steel Serpent Strike (standard action):
        Attacks Soldier with 11 vs. 17 AC (1d20+7; rolled 4).
        Misses.
        Steel Serpent Strike has been expended.
    Soldier's turn:
      Stats: HP 29; AC 17; Surges 1
      Soldier Basic Attack (standard action):
        Attacks Dwarf Fighter with 13 vs. 17 AC (1d20+8; rolled 5).
        Misses.
    
  Round 2:
    Dwarf Fighter's turn:
      Stats: HP 27; AC 17; Surges 4
      Reaping Strike (standard action):
        Attacks Soldier with 14 vs. 17 AC (1d20+7; rolled 7).
        Misses but does 4 damage (static).
        Soldier has 25 hp remaining (29 hp - 4 damage).
    Soldier's turn:
      Stats: HP 25; AC 17; Surges 1
      Soldier Basic Attack (standard action):
        Attacks Dwarf Fighter with 23 vs. 17 AC (1d20+8; rolled 15).
        Hits for 11 damage (1d10+3; rolled 8).
        Dwarf Fighter has 16 hp remaining (27 hp - 11 damage).
    
  Round 3:
    Dwarf Fighter's turn:
      Stats: HP 16; AC 17; Surges 4
      Reaping Strike (standard action):
        Attacks Soldier with 13 vs. 17 AC (1d20+7; rolled 6).
        Misses but does 4 damage (static).
        Soldier has 21 hp remaining (25 hp - 4 damage).
      Dwarven Resilience (minor action):
        Dwarf Fighter spends a healing surge (3 remaining).
        Dwarf Fighter heals 6 hp (16 hp -> 22 hp; 0 hp wasted).
        Dwarf Fighter gains a +2 defense bonus (expires at end of next turn).
        Dwarven Resilience has been expended.
    Soldier's turn:
      Stats: HP 21; AC 17; Surges 1
      Soldier Basic Attack (standard action):
        Attacks Dwarf Fighter with 25 vs. 19 AC (1d20+8; rolled 17).
        Hits for 12 damage (1d10+3; rolled 9).
        Dwarf Fighter has 10 hp remaining (22 hp - 12 damage).
    
  Round 4:
    Dwarf Fighter's turn:
      Stats: HP 10; AC 19; Surges 3
      Conditions:
        +2 defense bonus (expires at the end of this turn).
      Reaping Strike (standard action):
        Attacks Soldier with 11 vs. 17 AC (1d20+7; rolled 4).
        Misses but does 4 damage (static).
        Soldier has 17 hp remaining (21 hp - 4 damage).
      +2 defense bonus expires.
    Soldier's turn:
      Stats: HP 17; AC 17; Surges 1
      Soldier Basic Attack (standard action):
        Attacks Dwarf Fighter with 18 vs. 17 AC (1d20+8; rolled 10).
        Hits for 13 damage (1d10+3; rolled 10).
        Dwarf Fighter has -3 hp remaining (10 hp - 13 damage).
    Dwarf Fighter has died!
    
  Villains win!
```
[/sblock]
[sblock=Example of 4 fight(s) survived

```
FIGHT #1:
  Round 1:
    Dwarf Fighter's turn:
      Stats: HP 27; AC 17; Surges 10
      Brute Strike (standard action):
        Attacks Soldier with 24 vs. 17 AC (1d20+7; rolled 17).
        Hits for 29 damage (6d6[brutal 1]+6; rolled 4, 3, 3, 5, 5, 3).
        Soldier has 0 hp remaining (29 hp - 29 damage).
        Brute Strike has been expended.
    Soldier has died!
    
  Heroes win!
  Dwarf Fighter takes a short rest.
  
FIGHT #2:
  Round 1:
    Dwarf Fighter's turn:
      Stats: HP 27; AC 17; Surges 10
      Steel Serpent Strike (standard action):
        Attacks Soldier with 26 vs. 17 AC (1d20+7; rolled 19).
        Hits for 18 damage (4d6[brutal 1]+6; rolled 2, 4, 2, 4).
        Soldier has 11 hp remaining (29 hp - 18 damage).
        Steel Serpent Strike has been expended.
    Soldier's turn:
      Stats: HP 11; AC 17; Surges 1
      Soldier Basic Attack (standard action):
        Attacks Dwarf Fighter with 28 vs. 17 AC (1d20+8; rolled 20).
        Crits for 13 damage (1d10+3; maximized).
        Dwarf Fighter has 14 hp remaining (27 hp - 13 damage).
    
  Round 2:
    Dwarf Fighter's turn:
      Stats: HP 14; AC 17; Surges 10
      Reaping Strike (standard action):
        Attacks Soldier with 14 vs. 17 AC (1d20+7; rolled 7).
        Misses but does 4 damage (static).
        Soldier has 7 hp remaining (11 hp - 4 damage).
      Dwarven Resilience (minor action):
        Dwarf Fighter spends a healing surge (9 remaining).
        Dwarf Fighter heals 6 hp (14 hp -> 20 hp; 0 hp wasted).
        Dwarf Fighter gains a +2 defense bonus (expires at end of next turn).
        Dwarven Resilience has been expended.
    Soldier's turn:
      Stats: HP 7; AC 17; Surges 1
      Soldier Basic Attack (standard action):
        Attacks Dwarf Fighter with 22 vs. 19 AC (1d20+8; rolled 14).
        Hits for 7 damage (1d10+3; rolled 4).
        Dwarf Fighter has 13 hp remaining (20 hp - 7 damage).
    
  Round 3:
    Dwarf Fighter's turn:
      Stats: HP 13; AC 19; Surges 9
      Conditions:
        +2 defense bonus (expires at the end of this turn).
      Reaping Strike (standard action):
        Attacks Soldier with 27 vs. 17 AC (1d20+7; rolled 20).
        Crits for 18 damage (2d6[brutal 1]+6; maximized).
        Soldier has -11 hp remaining (7 hp - 18 damage).
      +2 defense bonus expires.
    Soldier has died!
    
  Heroes win!
  Dwarf Fighter takes a short rest.
    Dwarf Fighter spends a healing surge (8 remaining).
    Dwarf Fighter heals 6 hp (13 hp -> 19 hp; 0 hp wasted).
    Dwarf Fighter spends a healing surge (7 remaining).
    Dwarf Fighter heals 6 hp (19 hp -> 25 hp; 0 hp wasted).
    Steel Serpent Strike recharges.
    Dwarven Resilience recharges.
  
FIGHT #3:
  Round 1:
    Dwarf Fighter's turn:
      Stats: HP 25; AC 17; Surges 7
      Steel Serpent Strike (standard action):
        Attacks Soldier with 20 vs. 17 AC (1d20+7; rolled 13).
        Hits for 20 damage (4d6[brutal 1]+6; rolled 6, 3, 3, 1, 2).
        Soldier has 9 hp remaining (29 hp - 20 damage).
        Steel Serpent Strike has been expended.
    Soldier's turn:
      Stats: HP 9; AC 17; Surges 1
      Soldier Basic Attack (standard action):
        Attacks Dwarf Fighter with 25 vs. 17 AC (1d20+8; rolled 17).
        Hits for 12 damage (1d10+3; rolled 9).
        Dwarf Fighter has 13 hp remaining (25 hp - 12 damage).
    
  Round 2:
    Dwarf Fighter's turn:
      Stats: HP 13; AC 17; Surges 7
      Reaping Strike (standard action):
        Attacks Soldier with 23 vs. 17 AC (1d20+7; rolled 16).
        Hits for 16 damage (2d6[brutal 1]+6; rolled 1, 5, 5).
        Soldier has -7 hp remaining (9 hp - 16 damage).
      Dwarven Resilience (minor action):
        Dwarf Fighter spends a healing surge (6 remaining).
        Dwarf Fighter heals 6 hp (13 hp -> 19 hp; 0 hp wasted).
        Dwarf Fighter gains a +2 defense bonus (expires at end of next turn).
        Dwarven Resilience has been expended.
    Soldier has died!
    
  Heroes win!
  Dwarf Fighter takes a short rest.
    Dwarf Fighter spends a healing surge (5 remaining).
    Dwarf Fighter heals 6 hp (19 hp -> 25 hp; 0 hp wasted).
    Steel Serpent Strike recharges.
    Dwarven Resilience recharges.
    +2 defense bonus expires.
  
FIGHT #4:
  Round 1:
    Dwarf Fighter's turn:
      Stats: HP 25; AC 17; Surges 5
      Steel Serpent Strike (standard action):
        Attacks Soldier with 19 vs. 17 AC (1d20+7; rolled 12).
        Hits for 21 damage (4d6[brutal 1]+6; rolled 2, 1, 5, 4, 1, 4).
        Soldier has 8 hp remaining (29 hp - 21 damage).
        Steel Serpent Strike has been expended.
    Soldier's turn:
      Stats: HP 8; AC 17; Surges 1
      Soldier Basic Attack (standard action):
        Attacks Dwarf Fighter with 27 vs. 17 AC (1d20+8; rolled 19).
        Hits for 7 damage (1d10+3; rolled 4).
        Dwarf Fighter has 18 hp remaining (25 hp - 7 damage).
    
  Round 2:
    Dwarf Fighter's turn:
      Stats: HP 18; AC 17; Surges 5
      Reaping Strike (standard action):
        Attacks Soldier with 9 vs. 17 AC (1d20+7; rolled 2).
        Misses but does 4 damage (static).
        Soldier has 4 hp remaining (8 hp - 4 damage).
      Dwarven Resilience (minor action):
        Dwarf Fighter spends a healing surge (4 remaining).
        Dwarf Fighter heals 6 hp (18 hp -> 24 hp; 0 hp wasted).
        Dwarf Fighter gains a +2 defense bonus (expires at end of next turn).
        Dwarven Resilience has been expended.
    Soldier's turn:
      Stats: HP 4; AC 17; Surges 1
      Soldier Basic Attack (standard action):
        Attacks Dwarf Fighter with 21 vs. 19 AC (1d20+8; rolled 13).
        Hits for 5 damage (1d10+3; rolled 2).
        Dwarf Fighter has 19 hp remaining (24 hp - 5 damage).
    
  Round 3:
    Dwarf Fighter's turn:
      Stats: HP 19; AC 19; Surges 4
      Conditions:
        +2 defense bonus (expires at the end of this turn).
      Reaping Strike (standard action):
        Attacks Soldier with 23 vs. 17 AC (1d20+7; rolled 16).
        Hits for 14 damage (2d6[brutal 1]+6; rolled 2, 6).
        Soldier has -10 hp remaining (4 hp - 14 damage).
      +2 defense bonus expires.
    Soldier has died!
    
  Heroes win!
  Dwarf Fighter takes a short rest.
    Dwarf Fighter spends a healing surge (3 remaining).
    Dwarf Fighter heals 6 hp (19 hp -> 25 hp; 0 hp wasted).
    Steel Serpent Strike recharges.
    Dwarven Resilience recharges.
  
FIGHT #5:
  Round 1:
    Dwarf Fighter's turn:
      Stats: HP 25; AC 17; Surges 3
      Steel Serpent Strike (standard action):
        Attacks Soldier with 13 vs. 17 AC (1d20+7; rolled 6).
        Misses.
        Steel Serpent Strike has been expended.
    Soldier's turn:
      Stats: HP 29; AC 17; Surges 1
      Soldier Basic Attack (standard action):
        Attacks Dwarf Fighter with 17 vs. 17 AC (1d20+8; rolled 9).
        Hits for 6 damage (1d10+3; rolled 3).
        Dwarf Fighter has 19 hp remaining (25 hp - 6 damage).
    
  Round 2:
    Dwarf Fighter's turn:
      Stats: HP 19; AC 17; Surges 3
      Reaping Strike (standard action):
        Attacks Soldier with 26 vs. 17 AC (1d20+7; rolled 19).
        Hits for 16 damage (2d6[brutal 1]+6; rolled 6, 1, 4).
        Soldier has 13 hp remaining (29 hp - 16 damage).
      Dwarven Resilience (minor action):
        Dwarf Fighter spends a healing surge (2 remaining).
        Dwarf Fighter heals 6 hp (19 hp -> 25 hp; 0 hp wasted).
        Dwarf Fighter gains a +2 defense bonus (expires at end of next turn).
        Dwarven Resilience has been expended.
    Soldier's turn:
      Stats: HP 13; AC 17; Surges 1
      Soldier Basic Attack (standard action):
        Attacks Dwarf Fighter with 11 vs. 19 AC (1d20+8; rolled 3).
        Misses.
    
  Round 3:
    Dwarf Fighter's turn:
      Stats: HP 25; AC 19; Surges 2
      Conditions:
        +2 defense bonus (expires at the end of this turn).
      Reaping Strike (standard action):
        Attacks Soldier with 11 vs. 17 AC (1d20+7; rolled 4).
        Misses but does 4 damage (static).
        Soldier has 9 hp remaining (13 hp - 4 damage).
      +2 defense bonus expires.
    Soldier's turn:
      Stats: HP 9; AC 17; Surges 1
      Soldier Basic Attack (standard action):
        Attacks Dwarf Fighter with 28 vs. 17 AC (1d20+8; rolled 20).
        Crits for 13 damage (1d10+3; maximized).
        Dwarf Fighter has 12 hp remaining (25 hp - 13 damage).
    
  Round 4:
    Dwarf Fighter's turn:
      Stats: HP 12; AC 17; Surges 2
      Reaping Strike (standard action):
        Attacks Soldier with 13 vs. 17 AC (1d20+7; rolled 6).
        Misses but does 4 damage (static).
        Soldier has 5 hp remaining (9 hp - 4 damage).
    Soldier's turn:
      Stats: HP 5; AC 17; Surges 1
      Soldier Basic Attack (standard action):
        Attacks Dwarf Fighter with 18 vs. 17 AC (1d20+8; rolled 10).
        Hits for 5 damage (1d10+3; rolled 2).
        Dwarf Fighter has 7 hp remaining (12 hp - 5 damage).
    
  Round 5:
    Dwarf Fighter's turn:
      Stats: HP 7; AC 17; Surges 2
      Reaping Strike (standard action):
        Attacks Soldier with 15 vs. 17 AC (1d20+7; rolled 8).
        Misses but does 4 damage (static).
        Soldier has 1 hp remaining (5 hp - 4 damage).
    Soldier's turn:
      Stats: HP 1; AC 17; Surges 1
      Soldier Basic Attack (standard action):
        Attacks Dwarf Fighter with 20 vs. 17 AC (1d20+8; rolled 12).
        Hits for 7 damage (1d10+3; rolled 4).
        Dwarf Fighter has 0 hp remaining (7 hp - 7 damage).
    Dwarf Fighter has died!
    
  Villains win!
```
[/sblock]
[sblock=Example of 5 fight(s) survived

```
FIGHT #1:
  Round 1:
    Dwarf Fighter's turn:
      Stats: HP 27; AC 17; Surges 10
      Brute Strike (standard action):
        Attacks Soldier with 23 vs. 17 AC (1d20+7; rolled 16).
        Hits for 33 damage (6d6[brutal 1]+6; rolled 5, 6, 6, 3, 5, 2).
        Soldier has -4 hp remaining (29 hp - 33 damage).
        Brute Strike has been expended.
    Soldier has died!
    
  Heroes win!
  Dwarf Fighter takes a short rest.
  
FIGHT #2:
  Round 1:
    Dwarf Fighter's turn:
      Stats: HP 27; AC 17; Surges 10
      Steel Serpent Strike (standard action):
        Attacks Soldier with 23 vs. 17 AC (1d20+7; rolled 16).
        Hits for 20 damage (4d6[brutal 1]+6; rolled 5, 2, 3, 4).
        Soldier has 9 hp remaining (29 hp - 20 damage).
        Steel Serpent Strike has been expended.
    Soldier's turn:
      Stats: HP 9; AC 17; Surges 1
      Soldier Basic Attack (standard action):
        Attacks Dwarf Fighter with 13 vs. 17 AC (1d20+8; rolled 5).
        Misses.
    
  Round 2:
    Dwarf Fighter's turn:
      Stats: HP 27; AC 17; Surges 10
      Reaping Strike (standard action):
        Attacks Soldier with 10 vs. 17 AC (1d20+7; rolled 3).
        Misses but does 4 damage (static).
        Soldier has 5 hp remaining (9 hp - 4 damage).
    Soldier's turn:
      Stats: HP 5; AC 17; Surges 1
      Soldier Basic Attack (standard action):
        Attacks Dwarf Fighter with 22 vs. 17 AC (1d20+8; rolled 14).
        Hits for 8 damage (1d10+3; rolled 5).
        Dwarf Fighter has 19 hp remaining (27 hp - 8 damage).
    
  Round 3:
    Dwarf Fighter's turn:
      Stats: HP 19; AC 17; Surges 10
      Reaping Strike (standard action):
        Attacks Soldier with 10 vs. 17 AC (1d20+7; rolled 3).
        Misses but does 4 damage (static).
        Soldier has 1 hp remaining (5 hp - 4 damage).
      Dwarven Resilience (minor action):
        Dwarf Fighter spends a healing surge (9 remaining).
        Dwarf Fighter heals 6 hp (19 hp -> 25 hp; 0 hp wasted).
        Dwarf Fighter gains a +2 defense bonus (expires at end of next turn).
        Dwarven Resilience has been expended.
    Soldier's turn:
      Stats: HP 1; AC 17; Surges 1
      Soldier Basic Attack (standard action):
        Attacks Dwarf Fighter with 10 vs. 19 AC (1d20+8; rolled 2).
        Misses.
    
  Round 4:
    Dwarf Fighter's turn:
      Stats: HP 25; AC 19; Surges 9
      Conditions:
        +2 defense bonus (expires at the end of this turn).
      Reaping Strike (standard action):
        Attacks Soldier with 21 vs. 17 AC (1d20+7; rolled 14).
        Hits for 15 damage (2d6[brutal 1]+6; rolled 5, 4).
        Soldier has -14 hp remaining (1 hp - 15 damage).
      +2 defense bonus expires.
    Soldier has died!
    
  Heroes win!
  Dwarf Fighter takes a short rest.
    Steel Serpent Strike recharges.
    Dwarven Resilience recharges.
  
FIGHT #3:
  Round 1:
    Dwarf Fighter's turn:
      Stats: HP 25; AC 17; Surges 9
      Steel Serpent Strike (standard action):
        Attacks Soldier with 16 vs. 17 AC (1d20+7; rolled 9).
        Misses.
        Steel Serpent Strike has been expended.
    Soldier's turn:
      Stats: HP 29; AC 17; Surges 1
      Soldier Basic Attack (standard action):
        Attacks Dwarf Fighter with 20 vs. 17 AC (1d20+8; rolled 12).
        Hits for 7 damage (1d10+3; rolled 4).
        Dwarf Fighter has 18 hp remaining (25 hp - 7 damage).
    
  Round 2:
    Dwarf Fighter's turn:
      Stats: HP 18; AC 17; Surges 9
      Reaping Strike (standard action):
        Attacks Soldier with 25 vs. 17 AC (1d20+7; rolled 18).
        Hits for 10 damage (2d6[brutal 1]+6; rolled 2, 1, 2).
        Soldier has 19 hp remaining (29 hp - 10 damage).
      Dwarven Resilience (minor action):
        Dwarf Fighter spends a healing surge (8 remaining).
        Dwarf Fighter heals 6 hp (18 hp -> 24 hp; 0 hp wasted).
        Dwarf Fighter gains a +2 defense bonus (expires at end of next turn).
        Dwarven Resilience has been expended.
    Soldier's turn:
      Stats: HP 19; AC 17; Surges 1
      Soldier Basic Attack (standard action):
        Attacks Dwarf Fighter with 11 vs. 19 AC (1d20+8; rolled 3).
        Misses.
    
  Round 3:
    Dwarf Fighter's turn:
      Stats: HP 24; AC 19; Surges 8
      Conditions:
        +2 defense bonus (expires at the end of this turn).
      Reaping Strike (standard action):
        Attacks Soldier with 22 vs. 17 AC (1d20+7; rolled 15).
        Hits for 10 damage (2d6[brutal 1]+6; rolled 2, 2).
        Soldier has 9 hp remaining (19 hp - 10 damage).
      +2 defense bonus expires.
    Soldier's turn:
      Stats: HP 9; AC 17; Surges 1
      Soldier Basic Attack (standard action):
        Attacks Dwarf Fighter with 14 vs. 17 AC (1d20+8; rolled 6).
        Misses.
    
  Round 4:
    Dwarf Fighter's turn:
      Stats: HP 24; AC 17; Surges 8
      Reaping Strike (standard action):
        Attacks Soldier with 24 vs. 17 AC (1d20+7; rolled 17).
        Hits for 14 damage (2d6[brutal 1]+6; rolled 5, 1, 3).
        Soldier has -5 hp remaining (9 hp - 14 damage).
    Soldier has died!
    
  Heroes win!
  Dwarf Fighter takes a short rest.
    Steel Serpent Strike recharges.
    Dwarven Resilience recharges.
  
FIGHT #4:
  Round 1:
    Dwarf Fighter's turn:
      Stats: HP 24; AC 17; Surges 8
      Steel Serpent Strike (standard action):
        Attacks Soldier with 21 vs. 17 AC (1d20+7; rolled 14).
        Hits for 24 damage (4d6[brutal 1]+6; rolled 5, 4, 3, 6).
        Soldier has 5 hp remaining (29 hp - 24 damage).
        Steel Serpent Strike has been expended.
    Soldier's turn:
      Stats: HP 5; AC 17; Surges 1
      Soldier Basic Attack (standard action):
        Attacks Dwarf Fighter with 24 vs. 17 AC (1d20+8; rolled 16).
        Hits for 9 damage (1d10+3; rolled 6).
        Dwarf Fighter has 15 hp remaining (24 hp - 9 damage).
    
  Round 2:
    Dwarf Fighter's turn:
      Stats: HP 15; AC 17; Surges 8
      Reaping Strike (standard action):
        Attacks Soldier with 26 vs. 17 AC (1d20+7; rolled 19).
        Hits for 16 damage (2d6[brutal 1]+6; rolled 4, 6).
        Soldier has -11 hp remaining (5 hp - 16 damage).
      Dwarven Resilience (minor action):
        Dwarf Fighter spends a healing surge (7 remaining).
        Dwarf Fighter heals 6 hp (15 hp -> 21 hp; 0 hp wasted).
        Dwarf Fighter gains a +2 defense bonus (expires at end of next turn).
        Dwarven Resilience has been expended.
    Soldier has died!
    
  Heroes win!
  Dwarf Fighter takes a short rest.
    Dwarf Fighter spends a healing surge (6 remaining).
    Dwarf Fighter heals 6 hp (21 hp -> 27 hp; 0 hp wasted).
    Steel Serpent Strike recharges.
    Dwarven Resilience recharges.
    +2 defense bonus expires.
  
FIGHT #5:
  Round 1:
    Dwarf Fighter's turn:
      Stats: HP 27; AC 17; Surges 6
      Steel Serpent Strike (standard action):
        Attacks Soldier with 8 vs. 17 AC (1d20+7; rolled 1).
        Misses.
        Steel Serpent Strike has been expended.
    Soldier's turn:
      Stats: HP 29; AC 17; Surges 1
      Soldier Basic Attack (standard action):
        Attacks Dwarf Fighter with 19 vs. 17 AC (1d20+8; rolled 11).
        Hits for 5 damage (1d10+3; rolled 2).
        Dwarf Fighter has 22 hp remaining (27 hp - 5 damage).
    
  Round 2:
    Dwarf Fighter's turn:
      Stats: HP 22; AC 17; Surges 6
      Reaping Strike (standard action):
        Attacks Soldier with 19 vs. 17 AC (1d20+7; rolled 12).
        Hits for 13 damage (2d6[brutal 1]+6; rolled 2, 1, 1, 5).
        Soldier has 16 hp remaining (29 hp - 13 damage).
    Soldier's turn:
      Stats: HP 16; AC 17; Surges 1
      Soldier Basic Attack (standard action):
        Attacks Dwarf Fighter with 9 vs. 17 AC (1d20+8; rolled 1).
        Misses.
    
  Round 3:
    Dwarf Fighter's turn:
      Stats: HP 22; AC 17; Surges 6
      Reaping Strike (standard action):
        Attacks Soldier with 16 vs. 17 AC (1d20+7; rolled 9).
        Misses but does 4 damage (static).
        Soldier has 12 hp remaining (16 hp - 4 damage).
    Soldier's turn:
      Stats: HP 12; AC 17; Surges 1
      Soldier Basic Attack (standard action):
        Attacks Dwarf Fighter with 22 vs. 17 AC (1d20+8; rolled 14).
        Hits for 7 damage (1d10+3; rolled 4).
        Dwarf Fighter has 15 hp remaining (22 hp - 7 damage).
    
  Round 4:
    Dwarf Fighter's turn:
      Stats: HP 15; AC 17; Surges 6
      Reaping Strike (standard action):
        Attacks Soldier with 26 vs. 17 AC (1d20+7; rolled 19).
        Hits for 12 damage (2d6[brutal 1]+6; rolled 2, 4).
        Soldier has 0 hp remaining (12 hp - 12 damage).
      Dwarven Resilience (minor action):
        Dwarf Fighter spends a healing surge (5 remaining).
        Dwarf Fighter heals 6 hp (15 hp -> 21 hp; 0 hp wasted).
        Dwarf Fighter gains a +2 defense bonus (expires at end of next turn).
        Dwarven Resilience has been expended.
    Soldier has died!
    
  Heroes win!
  Dwarf Fighter takes a short rest.
    Dwarf Fighter spends a healing surge (4 remaining).
    Dwarf Fighter heals 6 hp (21 hp -> 27 hp; 0 hp wasted).
    Steel Serpent Strike recharges.
    Dwarven Resilience recharges.
    +2 defense bonus expires.
```
[/sblock]


----------



## Truename (Nov 14, 2009)

*Monster encounter powers*

I'm getting close to getting all of the basic combat elements in, at least for simple melee one-on-ones. In this round, I added the soldier's encounter power. According to DMG p.184, monsters should have one encounter or recharge power with a limited damage expression. I added a "Soldier Encounter Power" that does 2d10+3.

The effect? The dwarf gets killed a lot more often. The average survival rate for a day's worth of encounters has dropped from 76.3% to 55.2% (a 28% decrease), and average surges remaining has dropped from 2.6 to 1.8 (a 31% decrease). Ouch.

*Dwarf Fighter vs. Soldier*

[sblock=Combatants]

```
Dwarf Fighter:
  Stats: HP 27; AC 17; Surges 10
  Powers:
    Brute Strike:
      Daily * Reliable
      Standard Action
      Attack: 1d20+7 vs. AC
      Hit: 6d6[brutal 1]+6 damage
    Steel Serpent Strike:
      Encounter
      Standard Action
      Attack: 1d20+7 vs. AC
      Hit: 4d6[brutal 1]+6 damage
    Reaping Strike:
      At-Will
      Standard Action
      Attack: 1d20+7 vs. AC
      Hit: 2d6[brutal 1]+6 damage
      Miss: 4 damage
    Dwarven Resilience:
      Encounter
      Minor Action
      Effect:
        Spend a healing surge and regain 6 hit points.
        Gain a +2 defense bonus until end of next turn.

Soldier:
  Stats: HP 29; AC 17; Surges 1
  Powers:
    Soldier Encounter Attack:
      Encounter
      Standard Action
      Attack: 1d20+8 vs. AC
      Hit: 2d10+3 damage
    Soldier Basic Attack:
      At-Will
      Standard Action
      Attack: 1d20+8 vs. AC
      Hit: 1d10+3 damage
```
[/sblock]

```
Days simulated: 10000

Avg rounds per fight (when survived): 2.8
  1 (14.7%): =============================
  2 (47.9%): ===================================================================
  3 (71.2%): ==============================================
  4 (87.5%): ================================
  5 (95.6%): ================
  6 (99.2%): =======
  7 (99.9%): =

Avg fights survived: 3.8
  0  (4.1%): ====
  1 (13.9%): ===========
  2 (22.9%): ==========
  3 (32.6%): ===========
  4 (44.8%): ==============
  5(100.0%): ===================================================================

Avg surges remaining (survivors only): 1.8 of 10
  0 (44.9%): ===================================================================
  1 (57.5%): ==================
  2 (68.2%): ================
  3 (78.1%): ==============
  4 (86.0%): ===========
  5 (91.8%): ========
  6 (96.0%): ======
  7 (98.1%): ===
  8 (99.4%): =

Survival rate: 55.2%
```
[sblock=Example of 0 fight(s) survived

```
FIGHT #1:
  Round 1:
    Dwarf Fighter's turn:
      Stats: HP 27; AC 17; Surges 10
      Brute Strike (standard action):
        Attacks Soldier with 15 vs. 17 AC (1d20+7; rolled 8).
        Misses.
        Brute Strike was not expended (Reliable).
    Soldier's turn:
      Stats: HP 29; AC 17; Surges 1
      Soldier Encounter Attack (standard action):
        Attacks Dwarf Fighter with 28 vs. 17 AC (1d20+8; rolled 20).
        Crits for 23 damage (2d10+3; maximized).
        Dwarf Fighter has 4 hp remaining (27 hp - 23 damage).
        Soldier Encounter Attack has been expended.
    
  Round 2:
    Dwarf Fighter's turn:
      Stats: HP 4; AC 17; Surges 10
      Brute Strike (standard action):
        Attacks Soldier with 14 vs. 17 AC (1d20+7; rolled 7).
        Misses.
        Brute Strike was not expended (Reliable).
      Dwarven Resilience (minor action):
        Dwarf Fighter spends a healing surge (9 remaining).
        Dwarf Fighter heals 6 hp (4 hp -> 10 hp; 0 hp wasted).
        Dwarf Fighter gains a +2 defense bonus (expires at end of next turn).
        Dwarven Resilience has been expended.
    Soldier's turn:
      Stats: HP 29; AC 17; Surges 1
      Soldier Basic Attack (standard action):
        Attacks Dwarf Fighter with 28 vs. 19 AC (1d20+8; rolled 20).
        Crits for 13 damage (1d10+3; maximized).
        Dwarf Fighter has -3 hp remaining (10 hp - 13 damage).
    Dwarf Fighter has died!
    
  Villains win!
```
[/sblock]
[sblock=Example of 1 fight(s) survived

```
FIGHT #1:
  Round 1:
    Dwarf Fighter's turn:
      Stats: HP 27; AC 17; Surges 10
      Brute Strike (standard action):
        Attacks Soldier with 25 vs. 17 AC (1d20+7; rolled 18).
        Hits for 28 damage (6d6[brutal 1]+6; rolled 4, 4, 2, 5, 1, 5, 2).
        Soldier has 1 hp remaining (29 hp - 28 damage).
        Brute Strike has been expended.
    Soldier's turn:
      Stats: HP 1; AC 17; Surges 1
      Soldier Encounter Attack (standard action):
        Attacks Dwarf Fighter with 13 vs. 17 AC (1d20+8; rolled 5).
        Misses.
        Soldier Encounter Attack has been expended.
    
  Round 2:
    Dwarf Fighter's turn:
      Stats: HP 27; AC 17; Surges 10
      Steel Serpent Strike (standard action):
        Attacks Soldier with 24 vs. 17 AC (1d20+7; rolled 17).
        Hits for 20 damage (4d6[brutal 1]+6; rolled 2, 1, 1, 3, 3, 6).
        Soldier has -19 hp remaining (1 hp - 20 damage).
        Steel Serpent Strike has been expended.
    Soldier has died!
    
  Heroes win!
  Dwarf Fighter takes a short rest.
    Steel Serpent Strike recharges.
  
FIGHT #2:
  Round 1:
    Dwarf Fighter's turn:
      Stats: HP 27; AC 17; Surges 10
      Steel Serpent Strike (standard action):
        Attacks Soldier with 10 vs. 17 AC (1d20+7; rolled 3).
        Misses.
        Steel Serpent Strike has been expended.
    Soldier's turn:
      Stats: HP 29; AC 17; Surges 1
      Soldier Encounter Attack (standard action):
        Attacks Dwarf Fighter with 24 vs. 17 AC (1d20+8; rolled 16).
        Hits for 22 damage (2d10+3; rolled 10, 9).
        Dwarf Fighter has 5 hp remaining (27 hp - 22 damage).
        Soldier Encounter Attack has been expended.
    
  Round 2:
    Dwarf Fighter's turn:
      Stats: HP 5; AC 17; Surges 10
      Reaping Strike (standard action):
        Attacks Soldier with 12 vs. 17 AC (1d20+7; rolled 5).
        Misses but does 4 damage (static).
        Soldier has 25 hp remaining (29 hp - 4 damage).
      Dwarven Resilience (minor action):
        Dwarf Fighter spends a healing surge (9 remaining).
        Dwarf Fighter heals 6 hp (5 hp -> 11 hp; 0 hp wasted).
        Dwarf Fighter gains a +2 defense bonus (expires at end of next turn).
        Dwarven Resilience has been expended.
    Soldier's turn:
      Stats: HP 25; AC 17; Surges 1
      Soldier Basic Attack (standard action):
        Attacks Dwarf Fighter with 22 vs. 19 AC (1d20+8; rolled 14).
        Hits for 4 damage (1d10+3; rolled 1).
        Dwarf Fighter has 7 hp remaining (11 hp - 4 damage).
    
  Round 3:
    Dwarf Fighter's turn:
      Stats: HP 7; AC 19; Surges 9
      Conditions:
        +2 defense bonus (expires at the end of this turn).
      Reaping Strike (standard action):
        Attacks Soldier with 26 vs. 17 AC (1d20+7; rolled 19).
        Hits for 10 damage (2d6[brutal 1]+6; rolled 2, 2).
        Soldier has 15 hp remaining (25 hp - 10 damage).
      +2 defense bonus expires.
    Soldier's turn:
      Stats: HP 15; AC 17; Surges 1
      Soldier Basic Attack (standard action):
        Attacks Dwarf Fighter with 22 vs. 17 AC (1d20+8; rolled 14).
        Hits for 8 damage (1d10+3; rolled 5).
        Dwarf Fighter has -1 hp remaining (7 hp - 8 damage).
    Dwarf Fighter has died!
    
  Villains win!
```
[/sblock]
[sblock=Example of 2 fight(s) survived

```
FIGHT #1:
  Round 1:
    Dwarf Fighter's turn:
      Stats: HP 27; AC 17; Surges 10
      Brute Strike (standard action):
        Attacks Soldier with 20 vs. 17 AC (1d20+7; rolled 13).
        Hits for 30 damage (6d6[brutal 1]+6; rolled 6, 1, 6, 5, 1, 3, 2, 1, 2).
        Soldier has -1 hp remaining (29 hp - 30 damage).
        Brute Strike has been expended.
    Soldier has died!
    
  Heroes win!
  Dwarf Fighter takes a short rest.
  
FIGHT #2:
  Round 1:
    Dwarf Fighter's turn:
      Stats: HP 27; AC 17; Surges 10
      Steel Serpent Strike (standard action):
        Attacks Soldier with 22 vs. 17 AC (1d20+7; rolled 15).
        Hits for 23 damage (4d6[brutal 1]+6; rolled 4, 2, 1, 6, 5).
        Soldier has 6 hp remaining (29 hp - 23 damage).
        Steel Serpent Strike has been expended.
    Soldier's turn:
      Stats: HP 6; AC 17; Surges 1
      Soldier Encounter Attack (standard action):
        Attacks Dwarf Fighter with 27 vs. 17 AC (1d20+8; rolled 19).
        Hits for 17 damage (2d10+3; rolled 6, 8).
        Dwarf Fighter has 10 hp remaining (27 hp - 17 damage).
        Soldier Encounter Attack has been expended.
    
  Round 2:
    Dwarf Fighter's turn:
      Stats: HP 10; AC 17; Surges 10
      Reaping Strike (standard action):
        Attacks Soldier with 8 vs. 17 AC (1d20+7; rolled 1).
        Misses but does 4 damage (static).
        Soldier has 2 hp remaining (6 hp - 4 damage).
      Dwarven Resilience (minor action):
        Dwarf Fighter spends a healing surge (9 remaining).
        Dwarf Fighter heals 6 hp (10 hp -> 16 hp; 0 hp wasted).
        Dwarf Fighter gains a +2 defense bonus (expires at end of next turn).
        Dwarven Resilience has been expended.
    Soldier's turn:
      Stats: HP 2; AC 17; Surges 1
      Soldier Basic Attack (standard action):
        Attacks Dwarf Fighter with 19 vs. 19 AC (1d20+8; rolled 11).
        Hits for 6 damage (1d10+3; rolled 3).
        Dwarf Fighter has 10 hp remaining (16 hp - 6 damage).
    
  Round 3:
    Dwarf Fighter's turn:
      Stats: HP 10; AC 19; Surges 9
      Conditions:
        +2 defense bonus (expires at the end of this turn).
      Reaping Strike (standard action):
        Attacks Soldier with 10 vs. 17 AC (1d20+7; rolled 3).
        Misses but does 4 damage (static).
        Soldier has -2 hp remaining (2 hp - 4 damage).
      +2 defense bonus expires.
    Soldier has died!
    
  Heroes win!
  Dwarf Fighter takes a short rest.
    Dwarf Fighter spends a healing surge (8 remaining).
    Dwarf Fighter heals 6 hp (10 hp -> 16 hp; 0 hp wasted).
    Dwarf Fighter spends a healing surge (7 remaining).
    Dwarf Fighter heals 6 hp (16 hp -> 22 hp; 0 hp wasted).
    Dwarf Fighter spends a healing surge (6 remaining).
    Dwarf Fighter heals 6 hp (22 hp -> 27 hp; 1 hp wasted).
    Steel Serpent Strike recharges.
    Dwarven Resilience recharges.
  
FIGHT #3:
  Round 1:
    Dwarf Fighter's turn:
      Stats: HP 27; AC 17; Surges 6
      Steel Serpent Strike (standard action):
        Attacks Soldier with 11 vs. 17 AC (1d20+7; rolled 4).
        Misses.
        Steel Serpent Strike has been expended.
    Soldier's turn:
      Stats: HP 29; AC 17; Surges 1
      Soldier Encounter Attack (standard action):
        Attacks Dwarf Fighter with 18 vs. 17 AC (1d20+8; rolled 10).
        Hits for 12 damage (2d10+3; rolled 4, 5).
        Dwarf Fighter has 15 hp remaining (27 hp - 12 damage).
        Soldier Encounter Attack has been expended.
    
  Round 2:
    Dwarf Fighter's turn:
      Stats: HP 15; AC 17; Surges 6
      Reaping Strike (standard action):
        Attacks Soldier with 15 vs. 17 AC (1d20+7; rolled 8).
        Misses but does 4 damage (static).
        Soldier has 25 hp remaining (29 hp - 4 damage).
      Dwarven Resilience (minor action):
        Dwarf Fighter spends a healing surge (5 remaining).
        Dwarf Fighter heals 6 hp (15 hp -> 21 hp; 0 hp wasted).
        Dwarf Fighter gains a +2 defense bonus (expires at end of next turn).
        Dwarven Resilience has been expended.
    Soldier's turn:
      Stats: HP 25; AC 17; Surges 1
      Soldier Basic Attack (standard action):
        Attacks Dwarf Fighter with 20 vs. 19 AC (1d20+8; rolled 12).
        Hits for 7 damage (1d10+3; rolled 4).
        Dwarf Fighter has 14 hp remaining (21 hp - 7 damage).
    
  Round 3:
    Dwarf Fighter's turn:
      Stats: HP 14; AC 19; Surges 5
      Conditions:
        +2 defense bonus (expires at the end of this turn).
      Reaping Strike (standard action):
        Attacks Soldier with 25 vs. 17 AC (1d20+7; rolled 18).
        Hits for 10 damage (2d6[brutal 1]+6; rolled 2, 2).
        Soldier has 15 hp remaining (25 hp - 10 damage).
      +2 defense bonus expires.
    Soldier's turn:
      Stats: HP 15; AC 17; Surges 1
      Soldier Basic Attack (standard action):
        Attacks Dwarf Fighter with 24 vs. 17 AC (1d20+8; rolled 16).
        Hits for 8 damage (1d10+3; rolled 5).
        Dwarf Fighter has 6 hp remaining (14 hp - 8 damage).
    
  Round 4:
    Dwarf Fighter's turn:
      Stats: HP 6; AC 17; Surges 5
      Reaping Strike (standard action):
        Attacks Soldier with 12 vs. 17 AC (1d20+7; rolled 5).
        Misses but does 4 damage (static).
        Soldier has 11 hp remaining (15 hp - 4 damage).
    Soldier's turn:
      Stats: HP 11; AC 17; Surges 1
      Soldier Basic Attack (standard action):
        Attacks Dwarf Fighter with 27 vs. 17 AC (1d20+8; rolled 19).
        Hits for 8 damage (1d10+3; rolled 5).
        Dwarf Fighter has -2 hp remaining (6 hp - 8 damage).
    Dwarf Fighter has died!
    
  Villains win!
```
[/sblock]
[sblock=Example of 3 fight(s) survived

```
FIGHT #1:
  Round 1:
    Dwarf Fighter's turn:
      Stats: HP 27; AC 17; Surges 10
      Brute Strike (standard action):
        Attacks Soldier with 20 vs. 17 AC (1d20+7; rolled 13).
        Hits for 32 damage (6d6[brutal 1]+6; rolled 1, 6, 5, 3, 5, 5, 2).
        Soldier has -3 hp remaining (29 hp - 32 damage).
        Brute Strike has been expended.
    Soldier has died!
    
  Heroes win!
  Dwarf Fighter takes a short rest.
  
FIGHT #2:
  Round 1:
    Dwarf Fighter's turn:
      Stats: HP 27; AC 17; Surges 10
      Steel Serpent Strike (standard action):
        Attacks Soldier with 17 vs. 17 AC (1d20+7; rolled 10).
        Hits for 22 damage (4d6[brutal 1]+6; rolled 3, 1, 3, 1, 1, 4, 6).
        Soldier has 7 hp remaining (29 hp - 22 damage).
        Steel Serpent Strike has been expended.
    Soldier's turn:
      Stats: HP 7; AC 17; Surges 1
      Soldier Encounter Attack (standard action):
        Attacks Dwarf Fighter with 18 vs. 17 AC (1d20+8; rolled 10).
        Hits for 6 damage (2d10+3; rolled 1, 2).
        Dwarf Fighter has 21 hp remaining (27 hp - 6 damage).
        Soldier Encounter Attack has been expended.
    
  Round 2:
    Dwarf Fighter's turn:
      Stats: HP 21; AC 17; Surges 10
      Reaping Strike (standard action):
        Attacks Soldier with 14 vs. 17 AC (1d20+7; rolled 7).
        Misses but does 4 damage (static).
        Soldier has 3 hp remaining (7 hp - 4 damage).
      Dwarven Resilience (minor action):
        Dwarf Fighter spends a healing surge (9 remaining).
        Dwarf Fighter heals 6 hp (21 hp -> 27 hp; 0 hp wasted).
        Dwarf Fighter gains a +2 defense bonus (expires at end of next turn).
        Dwarven Resilience has been expended.
    Soldier's turn:
      Stats: HP 3; AC 17; Surges 1
      Soldier Basic Attack (standard action):
        Attacks Dwarf Fighter with 14 vs. 19 AC (1d20+8; rolled 6).
        Misses.
    
  Round 3:
    Dwarf Fighter's turn:
      Stats: HP 27; AC 19; Surges 9
      Conditions:
        +2 defense bonus (expires at the end of this turn).
      Reaping Strike (standard action):
        Attacks Soldier with 17 vs. 17 AC (1d20+7; rolled 10).
        Hits for 12 damage (2d6[brutal 1]+6; rolled 1, 1, 2, 4).
        Soldier has -9 hp remaining (3 hp - 12 damage).
      +2 defense bonus expires.
    Soldier has died!
    
  Heroes win!
  Dwarf Fighter takes a short rest.
    Steel Serpent Strike recharges.
    Dwarven Resilience recharges.
  
FIGHT #3:
  Round 1:
    Dwarf Fighter's turn:
      Stats: HP 27; AC 17; Surges 9
      Steel Serpent Strike (standard action):
        Attacks Soldier with 21 vs. 17 AC (1d20+7; rolled 14).
        Hits for 21 damage (4d6[brutal 1]+6; rolled 2, 3, 5, 5).
        Soldier has 8 hp remaining (29 hp - 21 damage).
        Steel Serpent Strike has been expended.
    Soldier's turn:
      Stats: HP 8; AC 17; Surges 1
      Soldier Encounter Attack (standard action):
        Attacks Dwarf Fighter with 22 vs. 17 AC (1d20+8; rolled 14).
        Hits for 13 damage (2d10+3; rolled 4, 6).
        Dwarf Fighter has 14 hp remaining (27 hp - 13 damage).
        Soldier Encounter Attack has been expended.
    
  Round 2:
    Dwarf Fighter's turn:
      Stats: HP 14; AC 17; Surges 9
      Reaping Strike (standard action):
        Attacks Soldier with 8 vs. 17 AC (1d20+7; rolled 1).
        Misses but does 4 damage (static).
        Soldier has 4 hp remaining (8 hp - 4 damage).
      Dwarven Resilience (minor action):
        Dwarf Fighter spends a healing surge (8 remaining).
        Dwarf Fighter heals 6 hp (14 hp -> 20 hp; 0 hp wasted).
        Dwarf Fighter gains a +2 defense bonus (expires at end of next turn).
        Dwarven Resilience has been expended.
    Soldier's turn:
      Stats: HP 4; AC 17; Surges 1
      Soldier Basic Attack (standard action):
        Attacks Dwarf Fighter with 28 vs. 19 AC (1d20+8; rolled 20).
        Crits for 13 damage (1d10+3; maximized).
        Dwarf Fighter has 7 hp remaining (20 hp - 13 damage).
    
  Round 3:
    Dwarf Fighter's turn:
      Stats: HP 7; AC 19; Surges 8
      Conditions:
        +2 defense bonus (expires at the end of this turn).
      Reaping Strike (standard action):
        Attacks Soldier with 14 vs. 17 AC (1d20+7; rolled 7).
        Misses but does 4 damage (static).
        Soldier has 0 hp remaining (4 hp - 4 damage).
      +2 defense bonus expires.
    Soldier has died!
    
  Heroes win!
  Dwarf Fighter takes a short rest.
    Dwarf Fighter spends a healing surge (7 remaining).
    Dwarf Fighter heals 6 hp (7 hp -> 13 hp; 0 hp wasted).
    Dwarf Fighter spends a healing surge (6 remaining).
    Dwarf Fighter heals 6 hp (13 hp -> 19 hp; 0 hp wasted).
    Dwarf Fighter spends a healing surge (5 remaining).
    Dwarf Fighter heals 6 hp (19 hp -> 25 hp; 0 hp wasted).
    Steel Serpent Strike recharges.
    Dwarven Resilience recharges.
  
FIGHT #4:
  Round 1:
    Dwarf Fighter's turn:
      Stats: HP 25; AC 17; Surges 5
      Steel Serpent Strike (standard action):
        Attacks Soldier with 13 vs. 17 AC (1d20+7; rolled 6).
        Misses.
        Steel Serpent Strike has been expended.
    Soldier's turn:
      Stats: HP 29; AC 17; Surges 1
      Soldier Encounter Attack (standard action):
        Attacks Dwarf Fighter with 24 vs. 17 AC (1d20+8; rolled 16).
        Hits for 19 damage (2d10+3; rolled 6, 10).
        Dwarf Fighter has 6 hp remaining (25 hp - 19 damage).
        Soldier Encounter Attack has been expended.
    
  Round 2:
    Dwarf Fighter's turn:
      Stats: HP 6; AC 17; Surges 5
      Reaping Strike (standard action):
        Attacks Soldier with 8 vs. 17 AC (1d20+7; rolled 1).
        Misses but does 4 damage (static).
        Soldier has 25 hp remaining (29 hp - 4 damage).
      Dwarven Resilience (minor action):
        Dwarf Fighter spends a healing surge (4 remaining).
        Dwarf Fighter heals 6 hp (6 hp -> 12 hp; 0 hp wasted).
        Dwarf Fighter gains a +2 defense bonus (expires at end of next turn).
        Dwarven Resilience has been expended.
    Soldier's turn:
      Stats: HP 25; AC 17; Surges 1
      Soldier Basic Attack (standard action):
        Attacks Dwarf Fighter with 26 vs. 19 AC (1d20+8; rolled 18).
        Hits for 6 damage (1d10+3; rolled 3).
        Dwarf Fighter has 6 hp remaining (12 hp - 6 damage).
    
  Round 3:
    Dwarf Fighter's turn:
      Stats: HP 6; AC 19; Surges 4
      Conditions:
        +2 defense bonus (expires at the end of this turn).
      Reaping Strike (standard action):
        Attacks Soldier with 21 vs. 17 AC (1d20+7; rolled 14).
        Hits for 15 damage (2d6[brutal 1]+6; rolled 3, 6).
        Soldier has 10 hp remaining (25 hp - 15 damage).
      +2 defense bonus expires.
    Soldier's turn:
      Stats: HP 10; AC 17; Surges 1
      Soldier Basic Attack (standard action):
        Attacks Dwarf Fighter with 24 vs. 17 AC (1d20+8; rolled 16).
        Hits for 8 damage (1d10+3; rolled 5).
        Dwarf Fighter has -2 hp remaining (6 hp - 8 damage).
    Dwarf Fighter has died!
    
  Villains win!
```
[/sblock]
[sblock=Example of 4 fight(s) survived

```
FIGHT #1:
  Round 1:
    Dwarf Fighter's turn:
      Stats: HP 27; AC 17; Surges 10
      Brute Strike (standard action):
        Attacks Soldier with 27 vs. 17 AC (1d20+7; rolled 20).
        Crits for 42 damage (6d6[brutal 1]+6; maximized).
        Soldier has -13 hp remaining (29 hp - 42 damage).
        Brute Strike has been expended.
    Soldier has died!
    
  Heroes win!
  Dwarf Fighter takes a short rest.
  
FIGHT #2:
  Round 1:
    Dwarf Fighter's turn:
      Stats: HP 27; AC 17; Surges 10
      Steel Serpent Strike (standard action):
        Attacks Soldier with 24 vs. 17 AC (1d20+7; rolled 17).
        Hits for 20 damage (4d6[brutal 1]+6; rolled 2, 3, 5, 4).
        Soldier has 9 hp remaining (29 hp - 20 damage).
        Steel Serpent Strike has been expended.
    Soldier's turn:
      Stats: HP 9; AC 17; Surges 1
      Soldier Encounter Attack (standard action):
        Attacks Dwarf Fighter with 15 vs. 17 AC (1d20+8; rolled 7).
        Misses.
        Soldier Encounter Attack has been expended.
    
  Round 2:
    Dwarf Fighter's turn:
      Stats: HP 27; AC 17; Surges 10
      Reaping Strike (standard action):
        Attacks Soldier with 25 vs. 17 AC (1d20+7; rolled 18).
        Hits for 14 damage (2d6[brutal 1]+6; rolled 5, 1, 1, 3).
        Soldier has -5 hp remaining (9 hp - 14 damage).
    Soldier has died!
    
  Heroes win!
  Dwarf Fighter takes a short rest.
    Steel Serpent Strike recharges.
  
FIGHT #3:
  Round 1:
    Dwarf Fighter's turn:
      Stats: HP 27; AC 17; Surges 10
      Steel Serpent Strike (standard action):
        Attacks Soldier with 21 vs. 17 AC (1d20+7; rolled 14).
        Hits for 20 damage (4d6[brutal 1]+6; rolled 3, 4, 4, 3).
        Soldier has 9 hp remaining (29 hp - 20 damage).
        Steel Serpent Strike has been expended.
    Soldier's turn:
      Stats: HP 9; AC 17; Surges 1
      Soldier Encounter Attack (standard action):
        Attacks Dwarf Fighter with 20 vs. 17 AC (1d20+8; rolled 12).
        Hits for 10 damage (2d10+3; rolled 2, 5).
        Dwarf Fighter has 17 hp remaining (27 hp - 10 damage).
        Soldier Encounter Attack has been expended.
    
  Round 2:
    Dwarf Fighter's turn:
      Stats: HP 17; AC 17; Surges 10
      Reaping Strike (standard action):
        Attacks Soldier with 17 vs. 17 AC (1d20+7; rolled 10).
        Hits for 13 damage (2d6[brutal 1]+6; rolled 4, 3).
        Soldier has -4 hp remaining (9 hp - 13 damage).
      Dwarven Resilience (minor action):
        Dwarf Fighter spends a healing surge (9 remaining).
        Dwarf Fighter heals 6 hp (17 hp -> 23 hp; 0 hp wasted).
        Dwarf Fighter gains a +2 defense bonus (expires at end of next turn).
        Dwarven Resilience has been expended.
    Soldier has died!
    
  Heroes win!
  Dwarf Fighter takes a short rest.
    Dwarf Fighter spends a healing surge (8 remaining).
    Dwarf Fighter heals 6 hp (23 hp -> 27 hp; 2 hp wasted).
    Steel Serpent Strike recharges.
    Dwarven Resilience recharges.
    +2 defense bonus expires.
  
FIGHT #4:
  Round 1:
    Dwarf Fighter's turn:
      Stats: HP 27; AC 17; Surges 8
      Steel Serpent Strike (standard action):
        Attacks Soldier with 21 vs. 17 AC (1d20+7; rolled 14).
        Hits for 23 damage (4d6[brutal 1]+6; rolled 1, 4, 5, 3, 1, 5).
        Soldier has 6 hp remaining (29 hp - 23 damage).
        Steel Serpent Strike has been expended.
    Soldier's turn:
      Stats: HP 6; AC 17; Surges 1
      Soldier Encounter Attack (standard action):
        Attacks Dwarf Fighter with 20 vs. 17 AC (1d20+8; rolled 12).
        Hits for 10 damage (2d10+3; rolled 4, 3).
        Dwarf Fighter has 17 hp remaining (27 hp - 10 damage).
        Soldier Encounter Attack has been expended.
    
  Round 2:
    Dwarf Fighter's turn:
      Stats: HP 17; AC 17; Surges 8
      Reaping Strike (standard action):
        Attacks Soldier with 21 vs. 17 AC (1d20+7; rolled 14).
        Hits for 11 damage (2d6[brutal 1]+6; rolled 2, 1, 3).
        Soldier has -5 hp remaining (6 hp - 11 damage).
      Dwarven Resilience (minor action):
        Dwarf Fighter spends a healing surge (7 remaining).
        Dwarf Fighter heals 6 hp (17 hp -> 23 hp; 0 hp wasted).
        Dwarf Fighter gains a +2 defense bonus (expires at end of next turn).
        Dwarven Resilience has been expended.
    Soldier has died!
    
  Heroes win!
  Dwarf Fighter takes a short rest.
    Dwarf Fighter spends a healing surge (6 remaining).
    Dwarf Fighter heals 6 hp (23 hp -> 27 hp; 2 hp wasted).
    Steel Serpent Strike recharges.
    Dwarven Resilience recharges.
    +2 defense bonus expires.
  
FIGHT #5:
  Round 1:
    Dwarf Fighter's turn:
      Stats: HP 27; AC 17; Surges 6
      Steel Serpent Strike (standard action):
        Attacks Soldier with 10 vs. 17 AC (1d20+7; rolled 3).
        Misses.
        Steel Serpent Strike has been expended.
    Soldier's turn:
      Stats: HP 29; AC 17; Surges 1
      Soldier Encounter Attack (standard action):
        Attacks Dwarf Fighter with 18 vs. 17 AC (1d20+8; rolled 10).
        Hits for 18 damage (2d10+3; rolled 10, 5).
        Dwarf Fighter has 9 hp remaining (27 hp - 18 damage).
        Soldier Encounter Attack has been expended.
    
  Round 2:
    Dwarf Fighter's turn:
      Stats: HP 9; AC 17; Surges 6
      Reaping Strike (standard action):
        Attacks Soldier with 20 vs. 17 AC (1d20+7; rolled 13).
        Hits for 15 damage (2d6[brutal 1]+6; rolled 3, 6).
        Soldier has 14 hp remaining (29 hp - 15 damage).
      Dwarven Resilience (minor action):
        Dwarf Fighter spends a healing surge (5 remaining).
        Dwarf Fighter heals 6 hp (9 hp -> 15 hp; 0 hp wasted).
        Dwarf Fighter gains a +2 defense bonus (expires at end of next turn).
        Dwarven Resilience has been expended.
    Soldier's turn:
      Stats: HP 14; AC 17; Surges 1
      Soldier Basic Attack (standard action):
        Attacks Dwarf Fighter with 20 vs. 19 AC (1d20+8; rolled 12).
        Hits for 4 damage (1d10+3; rolled 1).
        Dwarf Fighter has 11 hp remaining (15 hp - 4 damage).
    
  Round 3:
    Dwarf Fighter's turn:
      Stats: HP 11; AC 19; Surges 5
      Conditions:
        +2 defense bonus (expires at the end of this turn).
      Reaping Strike (standard action):
        Attacks Soldier with 11 vs. 17 AC (1d20+7; rolled 4).
        Misses but does 4 damage (static).
        Soldier has 10 hp remaining (14 hp - 4 damage).
      +2 defense bonus expires.
    Soldier's turn:
      Stats: HP 10; AC 17; Surges 1
      Soldier Basic Attack (standard action):
        Attacks Dwarf Fighter with 17 vs. 17 AC (1d20+8; rolled 9).
        Hits for 12 damage (1d10+3; rolled 9).
        Dwarf Fighter has -1 hp remaining (11 hp - 12 damage).
    Dwarf Fighter has died!
    
  Villains win!
```
[/sblock]
[sblock=Example of 5 fight(s) survived

```
FIGHT #1:
  Round 1:
    Dwarf Fighter's turn:
      Stats: HP 27; AC 17; Surges 10
      Brute Strike (standard action):
        Attacks Soldier with 26 vs. 17 AC (1d20+7; rolled 19).
        Hits for 25 damage (6d6[brutal 1]+6; rolled 3, 2, 4, 5, 2, 3).
        Soldier has 4 hp remaining (29 hp - 25 damage).
        Brute Strike has been expended.
    Soldier's turn:
      Stats: HP 4; AC 17; Surges 1
      Soldier Encounter Attack (standard action):
        Attacks Dwarf Fighter with 11 vs. 17 AC (1d20+8; rolled 3).
        Misses.
        Soldier Encounter Attack has been expended.
    
  Round 2:
    Dwarf Fighter's turn:
      Stats: HP 27; AC 17; Surges 10
      Steel Serpent Strike (standard action):
        Attacks Soldier with 8 vs. 17 AC (1d20+7; rolled 1).
        Misses.
        Steel Serpent Strike has been expended.
    Soldier's turn:
      Stats: HP 4; AC 17; Surges 1
      Soldier Basic Attack (standard action):
        Attacks Dwarf Fighter with 23 vs. 17 AC (1d20+8; rolled 15).
        Hits for 11 damage (1d10+3; rolled 8).
        Dwarf Fighter has 16 hp remaining (27 hp - 11 damage).
    
  Round 3:
    Dwarf Fighter's turn:
      Stats: HP 16; AC 17; Surges 10
      Reaping Strike (standard action):
        Attacks Soldier with 25 vs. 17 AC (1d20+7; rolled 18).
        Hits for 12 damage (2d6[brutal 1]+6; rolled 3, 3).
        Soldier has -8 hp remaining (4 hp - 12 damage).
      Dwarven Resilience (minor action):
        Dwarf Fighter spends a healing surge (9 remaining).
        Dwarf Fighter heals 6 hp (16 hp -> 22 hp; 0 hp wasted).
        Dwarf Fighter gains a +2 defense bonus (expires at end of next turn).
        Dwarven Resilience has been expended.
    Soldier has died!
    
  Heroes win!
  Dwarf Fighter takes a short rest.
    Dwarf Fighter spends a healing surge (8 remaining).
    Dwarf Fighter heals 6 hp (22 hp -> 27 hp; 1 hp wasted).
    Steel Serpent Strike recharges.
    Dwarven Resilience recharges.
    +2 defense bonus expires.
  
FIGHT #2:
  Round 1:
    Dwarf Fighter's turn:
      Stats: HP 27; AC 17; Surges 8
      Steel Serpent Strike (standard action):
        Attacks Soldier with 17 vs. 17 AC (1d20+7; rolled 10).
        Hits for 21 damage (4d6[brutal 1]+6; rolled 4, 4, 4, 1, 3).
        Soldier has 8 hp remaining (29 hp - 21 damage).
        Steel Serpent Strike has been expended.
    Soldier's turn:
      Stats: HP 8; AC 17; Surges 1
      Soldier Encounter Attack (standard action):
        Attacks Dwarf Fighter with 26 vs. 17 AC (1d20+8; rolled 18).
        Hits for 23 damage (2d10+3; rolled 10, 10).
        Dwarf Fighter has 4 hp remaining (27 hp - 23 damage).
        Soldier Encounter Attack has been expended.
    
  Round 2:
    Dwarf Fighter's turn:
      Stats: HP 4; AC 17; Surges 8
      Reaping Strike (standard action):
        Attacks Soldier with 25 vs. 17 AC (1d20+7; rolled 18).
        Hits for 13 damage (2d6[brutal 1]+6; rolled 5, 2).
        Soldier has -5 hp remaining (8 hp - 13 damage).
      Dwarven Resilience (minor action):
        Dwarf Fighter spends a healing surge (7 remaining).
        Dwarf Fighter heals 6 hp (4 hp -> 10 hp; 0 hp wasted).
        Dwarf Fighter gains a +2 defense bonus (expires at end of next turn).
        Dwarven Resilience has been expended.
    Soldier has died!
    
  Heroes win!
  Dwarf Fighter takes a short rest.
    Dwarf Fighter spends a healing surge (6 remaining).
    Dwarf Fighter heals 6 hp (10 hp -> 16 hp; 0 hp wasted).
    Dwarf Fighter spends a healing surge (5 remaining).
    Dwarf Fighter heals 6 hp (16 hp -> 22 hp; 0 hp wasted).
    Dwarf Fighter spends a healing surge (4 remaining).
    Dwarf Fighter heals 6 hp (22 hp -> 27 hp; 1 hp wasted).
    Steel Serpent Strike recharges.
    Dwarven Resilience recharges.
    +2 defense bonus expires.
  
FIGHT #3:
  Round 1:
    Dwarf Fighter's turn:
      Stats: HP 27; AC 17; Surges 4
      Steel Serpent Strike (standard action):
        Attacks Soldier with 14 vs. 17 AC (1d20+7; rolled 7).
        Misses.
        Steel Serpent Strike has been expended.
    Soldier's turn:
      Stats: HP 29; AC 17; Surges 1
      Soldier Encounter Attack (standard action):
        Attacks Dwarf Fighter with 14 vs. 17 AC (1d20+8; rolled 6).
        Misses.
        Soldier Encounter Attack has been expended.
    
  Round 2:
    Dwarf Fighter's turn:
      Stats: HP 27; AC 17; Surges 4
      Reaping Strike (standard action):
        Attacks Soldier with 16 vs. 17 AC (1d20+7; rolled 9).
        Misses but does 4 damage (static).
        Soldier has 25 hp remaining (29 hp - 4 damage).
    Soldier's turn:
      Stats: HP 25; AC 17; Surges 1
      Soldier Basic Attack (standard action):
        Attacks Dwarf Fighter with 27 vs. 17 AC (1d20+8; rolled 19).
        Hits for 13 damage (1d10+3; rolled 10).
        Dwarf Fighter has 14 hp remaining (27 hp - 13 damage).
    
  Round 3:
    Dwarf Fighter's turn:
      Stats: HP 14; AC 17; Surges 4
      Reaping Strike (standard action):
        Attacks Soldier with 12 vs. 17 AC (1d20+7; rolled 5).
        Misses but does 4 damage (static).
        Soldier has 21 hp remaining (25 hp - 4 damage).
      Dwarven Resilience (minor action):
        Dwarf Fighter spends a healing surge (3 remaining).
        Dwarf Fighter heals 6 hp (14 hp -> 20 hp; 0 hp wasted).
        Dwarf Fighter gains a +2 defense bonus (expires at end of next turn).
        Dwarven Resilience has been expended.
    Soldier's turn:
      Stats: HP 21; AC 17; Surges 1
      Soldier Basic Attack (standard action):
        Attacks Dwarf Fighter with 16 vs. 19 AC (1d20+8; rolled 8).
        Misses.
    
  Round 4:
    Dwarf Fighter's turn:
      Stats: HP 20; AC 19; Surges 3
      Conditions:
        +2 defense bonus (expires at the end of this turn).
      Reaping Strike (standard action):
        Attacks Soldier with 23 vs. 17 AC (1d20+7; rolled 16).
        Hits for 13 damage (2d6[brutal 1]+6; rolled 5, 2).
        Soldier has 8 hp remaining (21 hp - 13 damage).
      +2 defense bonus expires.
    Soldier's turn:
      Stats: HP 8; AC 17; Surges 1
      Soldier Basic Attack (standard action):
        Attacks Dwarf Fighter with 25 vs. 17 AC (1d20+8; rolled 17).
        Hits for 13 damage (1d10+3; rolled 10).
        Dwarf Fighter has 7 hp remaining (20 hp - 13 damage).
    
  Round 5:
    Dwarf Fighter's turn:
      Stats: HP 7; AC 17; Surges 3
      Reaping Strike (standard action):
        Attacks Soldier with 11 vs. 17 AC (1d20+7; rolled 4).
        Misses but does 4 damage (static).
        Soldier has 4 hp remaining (8 hp - 4 damage).
    Soldier's turn:
      Stats: HP 4; AC 17; Surges 1
      Soldier Basic Attack (standard action):
        Attacks Dwarf Fighter with 11 vs. 17 AC (1d20+8; rolled 3).
        Misses.
    
  Round 6:
    Dwarf Fighter's turn:
      Stats: HP 7; AC 17; Surges 3
      Reaping Strike (standard action):
        Attacks Soldier with 11 vs. 17 AC (1d20+7; rolled 4).
        Misses but does 4 damage (static).
        Soldier has 0 hp remaining (4 hp - 4 damage).
    Soldier has died!
    
  Heroes win!
  Dwarf Fighter takes a short rest.
    Dwarf Fighter spends a healing surge (2 remaining).
    Dwarf Fighter heals 6 hp (7 hp -> 13 hp; 0 hp wasted).
    Dwarf Fighter spends a healing surge (1 remaining).
    Dwarf Fighter heals 6 hp (13 hp -> 19 hp; 0 hp wasted).
    Dwarf Fighter spends a healing surge (0 remaining).
    Dwarf Fighter heals 6 hp (19 hp -> 25 hp; 0 hp wasted).
    Steel Serpent Strike recharges.
    Dwarven Resilience recharges.
  
FIGHT #4:
  Round 1:
    Dwarf Fighter's turn:
      Stats: HP 25; AC 17; Surges 0
      Steel Serpent Strike (standard action):
        Attacks Soldier with 26 vs. 17 AC (1d20+7; rolled 19).
        Hits for 22 damage (4d6[brutal 1]+6; rolled 4, 3, 4, 5).
        Soldier has 7 hp remaining (29 hp - 22 damage).
        Steel Serpent Strike has been expended.
    Soldier's turn:
      Stats: HP 7; AC 17; Surges 1
      Soldier Encounter Attack (standard action):
        Attacks Dwarf Fighter with 13 vs. 17 AC (1d20+8; rolled 5).
        Misses.
        Soldier Encounter Attack has been expended.
    
  Round 2:
    Dwarf Fighter's turn:
      Stats: HP 25; AC 17; Surges 0
      Reaping Strike (standard action):
        Attacks Soldier with 23 vs. 17 AC (1d20+7; rolled 16).
        Hits for 14 damage (2d6[brutal 1]+6; rolled 1, 2, 6).
        Soldier has -7 hp remaining (7 hp - 14 damage).
    Soldier has died!
    
  Heroes win!
  Dwarf Fighter takes a short rest.
    Steel Serpent Strike recharges.
  
FIGHT #5:
  Round 1:
    Dwarf Fighter's turn:
      Stats: HP 25; AC 17; Surges 0
      Steel Serpent Strike (standard action):
        Attacks Soldier with 23 vs. 17 AC (1d20+7; rolled 16).
        Hits for 25 damage (4d6[brutal 1]+6; rolled 1, 5, 5, 1, 4, 5).
        Soldier has 4 hp remaining (29 hp - 25 damage).
        Steel Serpent Strike has been expended.
    Soldier's turn:
      Stats: HP 4; AC 17; Surges 1
      Soldier Encounter Attack (standard action):
        Attacks Dwarf Fighter with 23 vs. 17 AC (1d20+8; rolled 15).
        Hits for 15 damage (2d10+3; rolled 6, 6).
        Dwarf Fighter has 10 hp remaining (25 hp - 15 damage).
        Soldier Encounter Attack has been expended.
    
  Round 2:
    Dwarf Fighter's turn:
      Stats: HP 10; AC 17; Surges 0
      Reaping Strike (standard action):
        Attacks Soldier with 21 vs. 17 AC (1d20+7; rolled 14).
        Hits for 15 damage (2d6[brutal 1]+6; rolled 5, 4).
        Soldier has -11 hp remaining (4 hp - 15 damage).
    Soldier has died!
    
  Heroes win!
  Dwarf Fighter takes a short rest.
    Steel Serpent Strike recharges.
```
[/sblock]


----------



## Truename (Nov 15, 2009)

*Taking Initiative*

I've added initiative rolls to the basic simulation. This has hurt the dwarf's survivability even more--down another 22%, to 43% (from 55%).

I only have one more core element to add to the sim: action points. Hopefully that will raise the dwarf's survivability a bit.

Here are the new results with initiative order included:

*Dwarf Fighter vs. Soldier*

[sblock=Combatants]

```
Dwarf Fighter:
  Stats: HP 27; AC 17; Surges 10
  Initiative Bonus: +2
  Powers:
    Brute Strike:
      Daily * Reliable
      Standard Action
      Attack: 1d20+7 vs. AC
      Hit: 6d6[brutal 1]+6 damage
    Steel Serpent Strike:
      Encounter
      Standard Action
      Attack: 1d20+7 vs. AC
      Hit: 4d6[brutal 1]+6 damage
    Reaping Strike:
      At-Will
      Standard Action
      Attack: 1d20+7 vs. AC
      Hit: 2d6[brutal 1]+6 damage
      Miss: 4 damage
    Dwarven Resilience:
      Encounter
      Minor Action
      Effect:
        Spend a healing surge and regain 6 hit points.
        Gain a +2 defense bonus until end of next turn.

Soldier:
  Stats: HP 29; AC 17; Surges 1
  Initiative Bonus: +1
  Powers:
    Soldier Encounter Attack:
      Encounter
      Standard Action
      Attack: 1d20+8 vs. AC
      Hit: 2d10+3 damage
    Soldier Basic Attack:
      At-Will
      Standard Action
      Attack: 1d20+8 vs. AC
      Hit: 1d10+3 damage
```
[/sblock]

```
Days simulated: 10000

Avg rounds per fight (when survived): 2.8
  1 (15.9%): ===============================
  2 (50.0%): ===================================================================
  3 (73.0%): ============================================
  4 (89.1%): ===============================
  5 (96.2%): =============
  6 (99.3%): ======
  7 (99.9%): =

Avg fights survived: 3.5
  0  (6.1%): =========
  1 (18.8%): ===================
  2 (30.1%): =================
  3 (42.2%): ==================
  4 (57.0%): =======================
  5(100.0%): ===================================================================

Avg surges remaining (survivors only): 1.3 of 10
  0 (57.0%): ===================================================================
  1 (68.9%): ==============
  2 (78.3%): ==========
  3 (86.4%): =========
  4 (91.9%): ======
  5 (95.6%): ====
  6 (98.0%): ==
  7 (99.0%): =

Survival rate: 43.0%
```
[sblock=Example of 0 fight(s) survived

```
FIGHT #1:
  Roll initiative!
    Dwarf Fighter rolls 7 initiative (1d20+2; rolled 5).
    Soldier rolls 3 initiative (1d20+1; rolled 2).
    Initiative order: 
      Dwarf Fighter
      Soldier
  
  Round 1:
    Dwarf Fighter's turn:
      Stats: HP 27; AC 17; Surges 10
      Brute Strike (standard action):
        Attacks Soldier with 14 vs. 17 AC (1d20+7; rolled 7).
        Misses.
        Brute Strike was not expended (Reliable).
    Soldier's turn:
      Stats: HP 29; AC 17; Surges 1
      Soldier Encounter Attack (standard action):
        Attacks Dwarf Fighter with 28 vs. 17 AC (1d20+8; rolled 20).
        Crits for 23 damage (2d10+3; maximized).
        Dwarf Fighter has 4 hp remaining (27 hp - 23 damage).
        Soldier Encounter Attack has been expended.
    
  Round 2:
    Dwarf Fighter's turn:
      Stats: HP 4; AC 17; Surges 10
      Brute Strike (standard action):
        Attacks Soldier with 9 vs. 17 AC (1d20+7; rolled 2).
        Misses.
        Brute Strike was not expended (Reliable).
      Dwarven Resilience (minor action):
        Dwarf Fighter spends a healing surge (9 remaining).
        Dwarf Fighter heals 6 hp (4 hp -> 10 hp; 0 hp wasted).
        Dwarf Fighter gains a +2 defense bonus (expires at end of next turn).
        Dwarven Resilience has been expended.
    Soldier's turn:
      Stats: HP 29; AC 17; Surges 1
      Soldier Basic Attack (standard action):
        Attacks Dwarf Fighter with 19 vs. 19 AC (1d20+8; rolled 11).
        Hits for 6 damage (1d10+3; rolled 3).
        Dwarf Fighter has 4 hp remaining (10 hp - 6 damage).
    
  Round 3:
    Dwarf Fighter's turn:
      Stats: HP 4; AC 19; Surges 9
      Conditions:
        +2 defense bonus (expires at the end of this turn).
      Brute Strike (standard action):
        Attacks Soldier with 19 vs. 17 AC (1d20+7; rolled 12).
        Hits for 27 damage (6d6[brutal 1]+6; rolled 2, 5, 3, 6, 3, 2).
        Soldier has 2 hp remaining (29 hp - 27 damage).
        Brute Strike has been expended.
      +2 defense bonus expires.
    Soldier's turn:
      Stats: HP 2; AC 17; Surges 1
      Soldier Basic Attack (standard action):
        Attacks Dwarf Fighter with 21 vs. 17 AC (1d20+8; rolled 13).
        Hits for 8 damage (1d10+3; rolled 5).
        Dwarf Fighter has -4 hp remaining (4 hp - 8 damage).
    Dwarf Fighter has died!
    
  Villains win!
```
[/sblock]
[sblock=Example of 1 fight(s) survived

```
FIGHT #1:
  Roll initiative!
    Dwarf Fighter rolls 7 initiative (1d20+2; rolled 5).
    Soldier rolls 15 initiative (1d20+1; rolled 14).
    Initiative order: 
      Soldier
      Dwarf Fighter
  
  Round 1:
    Soldier's turn:
      Stats: HP 29; AC 17; Surges 1
      Soldier Encounter Attack (standard action):
        Attacks Dwarf Fighter with 21 vs. 17 AC (1d20+8; rolled 13).
        Hits for 13 damage (2d10+3; rolled 1, 9).
        Dwarf Fighter has 14 hp remaining (27 hp - 13 damage).
        Soldier Encounter Attack has been expended.
    Dwarf Fighter's turn:
      Stats: HP 14; AC 17; Surges 10
      Brute Strike (standard action):
        Attacks Soldier with 19 vs. 17 AC (1d20+7; rolled 12).
        Hits for 29 damage (6d6[brutal 1]+6; rolled 5, 4, 4, 5, 3, 2).
        Soldier has 0 hp remaining (29 hp - 29 damage).
        Brute Strike has been expended.
      Dwarven Resilience (minor action):
        Dwarf Fighter spends a healing surge (9 remaining).
        Dwarf Fighter heals 6 hp (14 hp -> 20 hp; 0 hp wasted).
        Dwarf Fighter gains a +2 defense bonus (expires at end of next turn).
        Dwarven Resilience has been expended.
    Soldier has died!
    
  Heroes win!
  Dwarf Fighter takes a short rest.
    Dwarf Fighter spends a healing surge (8 remaining).
    Dwarf Fighter heals 6 hp (20 hp -> 26 hp; 0 hp wasted).
    Dwarven Resilience recharges.
    +2 defense bonus expires.
  
FIGHT #2:
  Roll initiative!
    Dwarf Fighter rolls 9 initiative (1d20+2; rolled 7).
    Soldier rolls 13 initiative (1d20+1; rolled 12).
    Initiative order: 
      Soldier
      Dwarf Fighter
  
  Round 1:
    Soldier's turn:
      Stats: HP 29; AC 17; Surges 1
      Soldier Encounter Attack (standard action):
        Attacks Dwarf Fighter with 23 vs. 17 AC (1d20+8; rolled 15).
        Hits for 21 damage (2d10+3; rolled 8, 10).
        Dwarf Fighter has 5 hp remaining (26 hp - 21 damage).
        Soldier Encounter Attack has been expended.
    Dwarf Fighter's turn:
      Stats: HP 5; AC 17; Surges 8
      Steel Serpent Strike (standard action):
        Attacks Soldier with 20 vs. 17 AC (1d20+7; rolled 13).
        Hits for 22 damage (4d6[brutal 1]+6; rolled 3, 4, 5, 1, 4).
        Soldier has 7 hp remaining (29 hp - 22 damage).
        Steel Serpent Strike has been expended.
      Dwarven Resilience (minor action):
        Dwarf Fighter spends a healing surge (7 remaining).
        Dwarf Fighter heals 6 hp (5 hp -> 11 hp; 0 hp wasted).
        Dwarf Fighter gains a +2 defense bonus (expires at end of next turn).
        Dwarven Resilience has been expended.
    
  Round 2:
    Soldier's turn:
      Stats: HP 7; AC 17; Surges 1
      Soldier Basic Attack (standard action):
        Attacks Dwarf Fighter with 27 vs. 19 AC (1d20+8; rolled 19).
        Hits for 12 damage (1d10+3; rolled 9).
        Dwarf Fighter has -1 hp remaining (11 hp - 12 damage).
    Dwarf Fighter has died!
    
  Villains win!
```
[/sblock]
[sblock=Example of 2 fight(s) survived

```
FIGHT #1:
  Roll initiative!
    Dwarf Fighter rolls 19 initiative (1d20+2; rolled 17).
    Soldier rolls 20 initiative (1d20+1; rolled 19).
    Initiative order: 
      Soldier
      Dwarf Fighter
  
  Round 1:
    Soldier's turn:
      Stats: HP 29; AC 17; Surges 1
      Soldier Encounter Attack (standard action):
        Attacks Dwarf Fighter with 22 vs. 17 AC (1d20+8; rolled 14).
        Hits for 20 damage (2d10+3; rolled 7, 10).
        Dwarf Fighter has 7 hp remaining (27 hp - 20 damage).
        Soldier Encounter Attack has been expended.
    Dwarf Fighter's turn:
      Stats: HP 7; AC 17; Surges 10
      Brute Strike (standard action):
        Attacks Soldier with 26 vs. 17 AC (1d20+7; rolled 19).
        Hits for 26 damage (6d6[brutal 1]+6; rolled 2, 3, 3, 5, 2, 5).
        Soldier has 3 hp remaining (29 hp - 26 damage).
        Brute Strike has been expended.
      Dwarven Resilience (minor action):
        Dwarf Fighter spends a healing surge (9 remaining).
        Dwarf Fighter heals 6 hp (7 hp -> 13 hp; 0 hp wasted).
        Dwarf Fighter gains a +2 defense bonus (expires at end of next turn).
        Dwarven Resilience has been expended.
    
  Round 2:
    Soldier's turn:
      Stats: HP 3; AC 17; Surges 1
      Soldier Basic Attack (standard action):
        Attacks Dwarf Fighter with 19 vs. 19 AC (1d20+8; rolled 11).
        Hits for 6 damage (1d10+3; rolled 3).
        Dwarf Fighter has 7 hp remaining (13 hp - 6 damage).
    Dwarf Fighter's turn:
      Stats: HP 7; AC 19; Surges 9
      Conditions:
        +2 defense bonus (expires at the end of this turn).
      Steel Serpent Strike (standard action):
        Attacks Soldier with 17 vs. 17 AC (1d20+7; rolled 10).
        Hits for 24 damage (4d6[brutal 1]+6; rolled 2, 6, 6, 4).
        Soldier has -21 hp remaining (3 hp - 24 damage).
        Steel Serpent Strike has been expended.
      +2 defense bonus expires.
    Soldier has died!
    
  Heroes win!
  Dwarf Fighter takes a short rest.
    Dwarf Fighter spends a healing surge (8 remaining).
    Dwarf Fighter heals 6 hp (7 hp -> 13 hp; 0 hp wasted).
    Dwarf Fighter spends a healing surge (7 remaining).
    Dwarf Fighter heals 6 hp (13 hp -> 19 hp; 0 hp wasted).
    Dwarf Fighter spends a healing surge (6 remaining).
    Dwarf Fighter heals 6 hp (19 hp -> 25 hp; 0 hp wasted).
    Steel Serpent Strike recharges.
    Dwarven Resilience recharges.
  
FIGHT #2:
  Roll initiative!
    Dwarf Fighter rolls 22 initiative (1d20+2; rolled 20).
    Soldier rolls 15 initiative (1d20+1; rolled 14).
    Initiative order: 
      Dwarf Fighter
      Soldier
  
  Round 1:
    Dwarf Fighter's turn:
      Stats: HP 25; AC 17; Surges 6
      Steel Serpent Strike (standard action):
        Attacks Soldier with 21 vs. 17 AC (1d20+7; rolled 14).
        Hits for 21 damage (4d6[brutal 1]+6; rolled 2, 2, 6, 5).
        Soldier has 8 hp remaining (29 hp - 21 damage).
        Steel Serpent Strike has been expended.
    Soldier's turn:
      Stats: HP 8; AC 17; Surges 1
      Soldier Encounter Attack (standard action):
        Attacks Dwarf Fighter with 18 vs. 17 AC (1d20+8; rolled 10).
        Hits for 13 damage (2d10+3; rolled 4, 6).
        Dwarf Fighter has 12 hp remaining (25 hp - 13 damage).
        Soldier Encounter Attack has been expended.
    
  Round 2:
    Dwarf Fighter's turn:
      Stats: HP 12; AC 17; Surges 6
      Reaping Strike (standard action):
        Attacks Soldier with 8 vs. 17 AC (1d20+7; rolled 1).
        Misses but does 4 damage (static).
        Soldier has 4 hp remaining (8 hp - 4 damage).
      Dwarven Resilience (minor action):
        Dwarf Fighter spends a healing surge (5 remaining).
        Dwarf Fighter heals 6 hp (12 hp -> 18 hp; 0 hp wasted).
        Dwarf Fighter gains a +2 defense bonus (expires at end of next turn).
        Dwarven Resilience has been expended.
    Soldier's turn:
      Stats: HP 4; AC 17; Surges 1
      Soldier Basic Attack (standard action):
        Attacks Dwarf Fighter with 26 vs. 19 AC (1d20+8; rolled 18).
        Hits for 6 damage (1d10+3; rolled 3).
        Dwarf Fighter has 12 hp remaining (18 hp - 6 damage).
    
  Round 3:
    Dwarf Fighter's turn:
      Stats: HP 12; AC 19; Surges 5
      Conditions:
        +2 defense bonus (expires at the end of this turn).
      Reaping Strike (standard action):
        Attacks Soldier with 16 vs. 17 AC (1d20+7; rolled 9).
        Misses but does 4 damage (static).
        Soldier has 0 hp remaining (4 hp - 4 damage).
      +2 defense bonus expires.
    Soldier has died!
    
  Heroes win!
  Dwarf Fighter takes a short rest.
    Dwarf Fighter spends a healing surge (4 remaining).
    Dwarf Fighter heals 6 hp (12 hp -> 18 hp; 0 hp wasted).
    Dwarf Fighter spends a healing surge (3 remaining).
    Dwarf Fighter heals 6 hp (18 hp -> 24 hp; 0 hp wasted).
    Steel Serpent Strike recharges.
    Dwarven Resilience recharges.
  
FIGHT #3:
  Roll initiative!
    Dwarf Fighter rolls 21 initiative (1d20+2; rolled 19).
    Soldier rolls 4 initiative (1d20+1; rolled 3).
    Initiative order: 
      Dwarf Fighter
      Soldier
  
  Round 1:
    Dwarf Fighter's turn:
      Stats: HP 24; AC 17; Surges 3
      Steel Serpent Strike (standard action):
        Attacks Soldier with 11 vs. 17 AC (1d20+7; rolled 4).
        Misses.
        Steel Serpent Strike has been expended.
    Soldier's turn:
      Stats: HP 29; AC 17; Surges 1
      Soldier Encounter Attack (standard action):
        Attacks Dwarf Fighter with 25 vs. 17 AC (1d20+8; rolled 17).
        Hits for 14 damage (2d10+3; rolled 10, 1).
        Dwarf Fighter has 10 hp remaining (24 hp - 14 damage).
        Soldier Encounter Attack has been expended.
    
  Round 2:
    Dwarf Fighter's turn:
      Stats: HP 10; AC 17; Surges 3
      Reaping Strike (standard action):
        Attacks Soldier with 15 vs. 17 AC (1d20+7; rolled 8).
        Misses but does 4 damage (static).
        Soldier has 25 hp remaining (29 hp - 4 damage).
      Dwarven Resilience (minor action):
        Dwarf Fighter spends a healing surge (2 remaining).
        Dwarf Fighter heals 6 hp (10 hp -> 16 hp; 0 hp wasted).
        Dwarf Fighter gains a +2 defense bonus (expires at end of next turn).
        Dwarven Resilience has been expended.
    Soldier's turn:
      Stats: HP 25; AC 17; Surges 1
      Soldier Basic Attack (standard action):
        Attacks Dwarf Fighter with 15 vs. 19 AC (1d20+8; rolled 7).
        Misses.
    
  Round 3:
    Dwarf Fighter's turn:
      Stats: HP 16; AC 19; Surges 2
      Conditions:
        +2 defense bonus (expires at the end of this turn).
      Reaping Strike (standard action):
        Attacks Soldier with 10 vs. 17 AC (1d20+7; rolled 3).
        Misses but does 4 damage (static).
        Soldier has 21 hp remaining (25 hp - 4 damage).
      +2 defense bonus expires.
    Soldier's turn:
      Stats: HP 21; AC 17; Surges 1
      Soldier Basic Attack (standard action):
        Attacks Dwarf Fighter with 27 vs. 17 AC (1d20+8; rolled 19).
        Hits for 7 damage (1d10+3; rolled 4).
        Dwarf Fighter has 9 hp remaining (16 hp - 7 damage).
    
  Round 4:
    Dwarf Fighter's turn:
      Stats: HP 9; AC 17; Surges 2
      Reaping Strike (standard action):
        Attacks Soldier with 24 vs. 17 AC (1d20+7; rolled 17).
        Hits for 14 damage (2d6[brutal 1]+6; rolled 2, 6).
        Soldier has 7 hp remaining (21 hp - 14 damage).
    Soldier's turn:
      Stats: HP 7; AC 17; Surges 1
      Soldier Basic Attack (standard action):
        Attacks Dwarf Fighter with 27 vs. 17 AC (1d20+8; rolled 19).
        Hits for 10 damage (1d10+3; rolled 7).
        Dwarf Fighter has -1 hp remaining (9 hp - 10 damage).
    Dwarf Fighter has died!
    
  Villains win!
```
[/sblock]
[sblock=Example of 3 fight(s) survived

```
FIGHT #1:
  Roll initiative!
    Dwarf Fighter rolls 3 initiative (1d20+2; rolled 1).
    Soldier rolls 14 initiative (1d20+1; rolled 13).
    Initiative order: 
      Soldier
      Dwarf Fighter
  
  Round 1:
    Soldier's turn:
      Stats: HP 29; AC 17; Surges 1
      Soldier Encounter Attack (standard action):
        Attacks Dwarf Fighter with 25 vs. 17 AC (1d20+8; rolled 17).
        Hits for 16 damage (2d10+3; rolled 9, 4).
        Dwarf Fighter has 11 hp remaining (27 hp - 16 damage).
        Soldier Encounter Attack has been expended.
    Dwarf Fighter's turn:
      Stats: HP 11; AC 17; Surges 10
      Brute Strike (standard action):
        Attacks Soldier with 14 vs. 17 AC (1d20+7; rolled 7).
        Misses.
        Brute Strike was not expended (Reliable).
      Dwarven Resilience (minor action):
        Dwarf Fighter spends a healing surge (9 remaining).
        Dwarf Fighter heals 6 hp (11 hp -> 17 hp; 0 hp wasted).
        Dwarf Fighter gains a +2 defense bonus (expires at end of next turn).
        Dwarven Resilience has been expended.
    
  Round 2:
    Soldier's turn:
      Stats: HP 29; AC 17; Surges 1
      Soldier Basic Attack (standard action):
        Attacks Dwarf Fighter with 15 vs. 19 AC (1d20+8; rolled 7).
        Misses.
    Dwarf Fighter's turn:
      Stats: HP 17; AC 19; Surges 9
      Conditions:
        +2 defense bonus (expires at the end of this turn).
      Brute Strike (standard action):
        Attacks Soldier with 17 vs. 17 AC (1d20+7; rolled 10).
        Hits for 25 damage (6d6[brutal 1]+6; rolled 5, 2, 5, 2, 3, 2).
        Soldier has 4 hp remaining (29 hp - 25 damage).
        Brute Strike has been expended.
      +2 defense bonus expires.
    
  Round 3:
    Soldier's turn:
      Stats: HP 4; AC 17; Surges 1
      Soldier Basic Attack (standard action):
        Attacks Dwarf Fighter with 14 vs. 17 AC (1d20+8; rolled 6).
        Misses.
    Dwarf Fighter's turn:
      Stats: HP 17; AC 17; Surges 9
      Steel Serpent Strike (standard action):
        Attacks Soldier with 18 vs. 17 AC (1d20+7; rolled 11).
        Hits for 21 damage (4d6[brutal 1]+6; rolled 3, 6, 3, 3).
        Soldier has -17 hp remaining (4 hp - 21 damage).
        Steel Serpent Strike has been expended.
    Soldier has died!
    
  Heroes win!
  Dwarf Fighter takes a short rest.
    Dwarf Fighter spends a healing surge (8 remaining).
    Dwarf Fighter heals 6 hp (17 hp -> 23 hp; 0 hp wasted).
    Dwarf Fighter spends a healing surge (7 remaining).
    Dwarf Fighter heals 6 hp (23 hp -> 27 hp; 2 hp wasted).
    Steel Serpent Strike recharges.
    Dwarven Resilience recharges.
  
FIGHT #2:
  Roll initiative!
    Dwarf Fighter rolls 10 initiative (1d20+2; rolled 8).
    Soldier rolls 5 initiative (1d20+1; rolled 4).
    Initiative order: 
      Dwarf Fighter
      Soldier
  
  Round 1:
    Dwarf Fighter's turn:
      Stats: HP 27; AC 17; Surges 7
      Steel Serpent Strike (standard action):
        Attacks Soldier with 25 vs. 17 AC (1d20+7; rolled 18).
        Hits for 16 damage (4d6[brutal 1]+6; rolled 2, 2, 2, 4).
        Soldier has 13 hp remaining (29 hp - 16 damage).
        Steel Serpent Strike has been expended.
    Soldier's turn:
      Stats: HP 13; AC 17; Surges 1
      Soldier Encounter Attack (standard action):
        Attacks Dwarf Fighter with 10 vs. 17 AC (1d20+8; rolled 2).
        Misses.
        Soldier Encounter Attack has been expended.
    
  Round 2:
    Dwarf Fighter's turn:
      Stats: HP 27; AC 17; Surges 7
      Reaping Strike (standard action):
        Attacks Soldier with 10 vs. 17 AC (1d20+7; rolled 3).
        Misses but does 4 damage (static).
        Soldier has 9 hp remaining (13 hp - 4 damage).
    Soldier's turn:
      Stats: HP 9; AC 17; Surges 1
      Soldier Basic Attack (standard action):
        Attacks Dwarf Fighter with 15 vs. 17 AC (1d20+8; rolled 7).
        Misses.
    
  Round 3:
    Dwarf Fighter's turn:
      Stats: HP 27; AC 17; Surges 7
      Reaping Strike (standard action):
        Attacks Soldier with 22 vs. 17 AC (1d20+7; rolled 15).
        Hits for 13 damage (2d6[brutal 1]+6; rolled 4, 3).
        Soldier has -4 hp remaining (9 hp - 13 damage).
    Soldier has died!
    
  Heroes win!
  Dwarf Fighter takes a short rest.
    Steel Serpent Strike recharges.
  
FIGHT #3:
  Roll initiative!
    Dwarf Fighter rolls 8 initiative (1d20+2; rolled 6).
    Soldier rolls 6 initiative (1d20+1; rolled 5).
    Initiative order: 
      Dwarf Fighter
      Soldier
  
  Round 1:
    Dwarf Fighter's turn:
      Stats: HP 27; AC 17; Surges 7
      Steel Serpent Strike (standard action):
        Attacks Soldier with 14 vs. 17 AC (1d20+7; rolled 7).
        Misses.
        Steel Serpent Strike has been expended.
    Soldier's turn:
      Stats: HP 29; AC 17; Surges 1
      Soldier Encounter Attack (standard action):
        Attacks Dwarf Fighter with 27 vs. 17 AC (1d20+8; rolled 19).
        Hits for 10 damage (2d10+3; rolled 4, 3).
        Dwarf Fighter has 17 hp remaining (27 hp - 10 damage).
        Soldier Encounter Attack has been expended.
    
  Round 2:
    Dwarf Fighter's turn:
      Stats: HP 17; AC 17; Surges 7
      Reaping Strike (standard action):
        Attacks Soldier with 27 vs. 17 AC (1d20+7; rolled 20).
        Crits for 18 damage (2d6[brutal 1]+6; maximized).
        Soldier has 11 hp remaining (29 hp - 18 damage).
      Dwarven Resilience (minor action):
        Dwarf Fighter spends a healing surge (6 remaining).
        Dwarf Fighter heals 6 hp (17 hp -> 23 hp; 0 hp wasted).
        Dwarf Fighter gains a +2 defense bonus (expires at end of next turn).
        Dwarven Resilience has been expended.
    Soldier's turn:
      Stats: HP 11; AC 17; Surges 1
      Soldier Basic Attack (standard action):
        Attacks Dwarf Fighter with 25 vs. 19 AC (1d20+8; rolled 17).
        Hits for 6 damage (1d10+3; rolled 3).
        Dwarf Fighter has 17 hp remaining (23 hp - 6 damage).
    
  Round 3:
    Dwarf Fighter's turn:
      Stats: HP 17; AC 19; Surges 6
      Conditions:
        +2 defense bonus (expires at the end of this turn).
      Reaping Strike (standard action):
        Attacks Soldier with 13 vs. 17 AC (1d20+7; rolled 6).
        Misses but does 4 damage (static).
        Soldier has 7 hp remaining (11 hp - 4 damage).
      +2 defense bonus expires.
    Soldier's turn:
      Stats: HP 7; AC 17; Surges 1
      Soldier Basic Attack (standard action):
        Attacks Dwarf Fighter with 15 vs. 17 AC (1d20+8; rolled 7).
        Misses.
    
  Round 4:
    Dwarf Fighter's turn:
      Stats: HP 17; AC 17; Surges 6
      Reaping Strike (standard action):
        Attacks Soldier with 13 vs. 17 AC (1d20+7; rolled 6).
        Misses but does 4 damage (static).
        Soldier has 3 hp remaining (7 hp - 4 damage).
    Soldier's turn:
      Stats: HP 3; AC 17; Surges 1
      Soldier Basic Attack (standard action):
        Attacks Dwarf Fighter with 20 vs. 17 AC (1d20+8; rolled 12).
        Hits for 7 damage (1d10+3; rolled 4).
        Dwarf Fighter has 10 hp remaining (17 hp - 7 damage).
    
  Round 5:
    Dwarf Fighter's turn:
      Stats: HP 10; AC 17; Surges 6
      Reaping Strike (standard action):
        Attacks Soldier with 11 vs. 17 AC (1d20+7; rolled 4).
        Misses but does 4 damage (static).
        Soldier has -1 hp remaining (3 hp - 4 damage).
    Soldier has died!
    
  Heroes win!
  Dwarf Fighter takes a short rest.
    Dwarf Fighter spends a healing surge (5 remaining).
    Dwarf Fighter heals 6 hp (10 hp -> 16 hp; 0 hp wasted).
    Dwarf Fighter spends a healing surge (4 remaining).
    Dwarf Fighter heals 6 hp (16 hp -> 22 hp; 0 hp wasted).
    Dwarf Fighter spends a healing surge (3 remaining).
    Dwarf Fighter heals 6 hp (22 hp -> 27 hp; 1 hp wasted).
    Steel Serpent Strike recharges.
    Dwarven Resilience recharges.
  
FIGHT #4:
  Roll initiative!
    Dwarf Fighter rolls 3 initiative (1d20+2; rolled 1).
    Soldier rolls 18 initiative (1d20+1; rolled 17).
    Initiative order: 
      Soldier
      Dwarf Fighter
  
  Round 1:
    Soldier's turn:
      Stats: HP 29; AC 17; Surges 1
      Soldier Encounter Attack (standard action):
        Attacks Dwarf Fighter with 23 vs. 17 AC (1d20+8; rolled 15).
        Hits for 14 damage (2d10+3; rolled 2, 9).
        Dwarf Fighter has 13 hp remaining (27 hp - 14 damage).
        Soldier Encounter Attack has been expended.
    Dwarf Fighter's turn:
      Stats: HP 13; AC 17; Surges 3
      Steel Serpent Strike (standard action):
        Attacks Soldier with 14 vs. 17 AC (1d20+7; rolled 7).
        Misses.
        Steel Serpent Strike has been expended.
      Dwarven Resilience (minor action):
        Dwarf Fighter spends a healing surge (2 remaining).
        Dwarf Fighter heals 6 hp (13 hp -> 19 hp; 0 hp wasted).
        Dwarf Fighter gains a +2 defense bonus (expires at end of next turn).
        Dwarven Resilience has been expended.
    
  Round 2:
    Soldier's turn:
      Stats: HP 29; AC 17; Surges 1
      Soldier Basic Attack (standard action):
        Attacks Dwarf Fighter with 27 vs. 19 AC (1d20+8; rolled 19).
        Hits for 11 damage (1d10+3; rolled 8).
        Dwarf Fighter has 8 hp remaining (19 hp - 11 damage).
    Dwarf Fighter's turn:
      Stats: HP 8; AC 19; Surges 2
      Conditions:
        +2 defense bonus (expires at the end of this turn).
      Reaping Strike (standard action):
        Attacks Soldier with 16 vs. 17 AC (1d20+7; rolled 9).
        Misses but does 4 damage (static).
        Soldier has 25 hp remaining (29 hp - 4 damage).
      +2 defense bonus expires.
    
  Round 3:
    Soldier's turn:
      Stats: HP 25; AC 17; Surges 1
      Soldier Basic Attack (standard action):
        Attacks Dwarf Fighter with 13 vs. 17 AC (1d20+8; rolled 5).
        Misses.
    Dwarf Fighter's turn:
      Stats: HP 8; AC 17; Surges 2
      Reaping Strike (standard action):
        Attacks Soldier with 13 vs. 17 AC (1d20+7; rolled 6).
        Misses but does 4 damage (static).
        Soldier has 21 hp remaining (25 hp - 4 damage).
    
  Round 4:
    Soldier's turn:
      Stats: HP 21; AC 17; Surges 1
      Soldier Basic Attack (standard action):
        Attacks Dwarf Fighter with 20 vs. 17 AC (1d20+8; rolled 12).
        Hits for 12 damage (1d10+3; rolled 9).
        Dwarf Fighter has -4 hp remaining (8 hp - 12 damage).
    Dwarf Fighter has died!
    
  Villains win!
```
[/sblock]
[sblock=Example of 4 fight(s) survived

```
FIGHT #1:
  Roll initiative!
    Dwarf Fighter rolls 10 initiative (1d20+2; rolled 8).
    Soldier rolls 9 initiative (1d20+1; rolled 8).
    Initiative order: 
      Dwarf Fighter
      Soldier
  
  Round 1:
    Dwarf Fighter's turn:
      Stats: HP 27; AC 17; Surges 10
      Brute Strike (standard action):
        Attacks Soldier with 12 vs. 17 AC (1d20+7; rolled 5).
        Misses.
        Brute Strike was not expended (Reliable).
    Soldier's turn:
      Stats: HP 29; AC 17; Surges 1
      Soldier Encounter Attack (standard action):
        Attacks Dwarf Fighter with 22 vs. 17 AC (1d20+8; rolled 14).
        Hits for 7 damage (2d10+3; rolled 2, 2).
        Dwarf Fighter has 20 hp remaining (27 hp - 7 damage).
        Soldier Encounter Attack has been expended.
    
  Round 2:
    Dwarf Fighter's turn:
      Stats: HP 20; AC 17; Surges 10
      Brute Strike (standard action):
        Attacks Soldier with 11 vs. 17 AC (1d20+7; rolled 4).
        Misses.
        Brute Strike was not expended (Reliable).
      Dwarven Resilience (minor action):
        Dwarf Fighter spends a healing surge (9 remaining).
        Dwarf Fighter heals 6 hp (20 hp -> 26 hp; 0 hp wasted).
        Dwarf Fighter gains a +2 defense bonus (expires at end of next turn).
        Dwarven Resilience has been expended.
    Soldier's turn:
      Stats: HP 29; AC 17; Surges 1
      Soldier Basic Attack (standard action):
        Attacks Dwarf Fighter with 12 vs. 19 AC (1d20+8; rolled 4).
        Misses.
    
  Round 3:
    Dwarf Fighter's turn:
      Stats: HP 26; AC 19; Surges 9
      Conditions:
        +2 defense bonus (expires at the end of this turn).
      Brute Strike (standard action):
        Attacks Soldier with 8 vs. 17 AC (1d20+7; rolled 1).
        Misses.
        Brute Strike was not expended (Reliable).
      +2 defense bonus expires.
    Soldier's turn:
      Stats: HP 29; AC 17; Surges 1
      Soldier Basic Attack (standard action):
        Attacks Dwarf Fighter with 27 vs. 17 AC (1d20+8; rolled 19).
        Hits for 10 damage (1d10+3; rolled 7).
        Dwarf Fighter has 16 hp remaining (26 hp - 10 damage).
    
  Round 4:
    Dwarf Fighter's turn:
      Stats: HP 16; AC 17; Surges 9
      Brute Strike (standard action):
        Attacks Soldier with 8 vs. 17 AC (1d20+7; rolled 1).
        Misses.
        Brute Strike was not expended (Reliable).
    Soldier's turn:
      Stats: HP 29; AC 17; Surges 1
      Soldier Basic Attack (standard action):
        Attacks Dwarf Fighter with 24 vs. 17 AC (1d20+8; rolled 16).
        Hits for 12 damage (1d10+3; rolled 9).
        Dwarf Fighter has 4 hp remaining (16 hp - 12 damage).
    
  Round 5:
    Dwarf Fighter's turn:
      Stats: HP 4; AC 17; Surges 9
      Brute Strike (standard action):
        Attacks Soldier with 12 vs. 17 AC (1d20+7; rolled 5).
        Misses.
        Brute Strike was not expended (Reliable).
    Soldier's turn:
      Stats: HP 29; AC 17; Surges 1
      Soldier Basic Attack (standard action):
        Attacks Dwarf Fighter with 10 vs. 17 AC (1d20+8; rolled 2).
        Misses.
    
  Round 6:
    Dwarf Fighter's turn:
      Stats: HP 4; AC 17; Surges 9
      Brute Strike (standard action):
        Attacks Soldier with 27 vs. 17 AC (1d20+7; rolled 20).
        Crits for 42 damage (6d6[brutal 1]+6; maximized).
        Soldier has -13 hp remaining (29 hp - 42 damage).
        Brute Strike has been expended.
    Soldier has died!
    
  Heroes win!
  Dwarf Fighter takes a short rest.
    Dwarf Fighter spends a healing surge (8 remaining).
    Dwarf Fighter heals 6 hp (4 hp -> 10 hp; 0 hp wasted).
    Dwarf Fighter spends a healing surge (7 remaining).
    Dwarf Fighter heals 6 hp (10 hp -> 16 hp; 0 hp wasted).
    Dwarf Fighter spends a healing surge (6 remaining).
    Dwarf Fighter heals 6 hp (16 hp -> 22 hp; 0 hp wasted).
    Dwarf Fighter spends a healing surge (5 remaining).
    Dwarf Fighter heals 6 hp (22 hp -> 27 hp; 1 hp wasted).
    Dwarven Resilience recharges.
  
FIGHT #2:
  Roll initiative!
    Dwarf Fighter rolls 4 initiative (1d20+2; rolled 2).
    Soldier rolls 16 initiative (1d20+1; rolled 15).
    Initiative order: 
      Soldier
      Dwarf Fighter
  
  Round 1:
    Soldier's turn:
      Stats: HP 29; AC 17; Surges 1
      Soldier Encounter Attack (standard action):
        Attacks Dwarf Fighter with 12 vs. 17 AC (1d20+8; rolled 4).
        Misses.
        Soldier Encounter Attack has been expended.
    Dwarf Fighter's turn:
      Stats: HP 27; AC 17; Surges 5
      Steel Serpent Strike (standard action):
        Attacks Soldier with 20 vs. 17 AC (1d20+7; rolled 13).
        Hits for 19 damage (4d6[brutal 1]+6; rolled 2, 5, 4, 1, 2).
        Soldier has 10 hp remaining (29 hp - 19 damage).
        Steel Serpent Strike has been expended.
    
  Round 2:
    Soldier's turn:
      Stats: HP 10; AC 17; Surges 1
      Soldier Basic Attack (standard action):
        Attacks Dwarf Fighter with 19 vs. 17 AC (1d20+8; rolled 11).
        Hits for 5 damage (1d10+3; rolled 2).
        Dwarf Fighter has 22 hp remaining (27 hp - 5 damage).
    Dwarf Fighter's turn:
      Stats: HP 22; AC 17; Surges 5
      Reaping Strike (standard action):
        Attacks Soldier with 12 vs. 17 AC (1d20+7; rolled 5).
        Misses but does 4 damage (static).
        Soldier has 6 hp remaining (10 hp - 4 damage).
    
  Round 3:
    Soldier's turn:
      Stats: HP 6; AC 17; Surges 1
      Soldier Basic Attack (standard action):
        Attacks Dwarf Fighter with 10 vs. 17 AC (1d20+8; rolled 2).
        Misses.
    Dwarf Fighter's turn:
      Stats: HP 22; AC 17; Surges 5
      Reaping Strike (standard action):
        Attacks Soldier with 15 vs. 17 AC (1d20+7; rolled 8).
        Misses but does 4 damage (static).
        Soldier has 2 hp remaining (6 hp - 4 damage).
    
  Round 4:
    Soldier's turn:
      Stats: HP 2; AC 17; Surges 1
      Soldier Basic Attack (standard action):
        Attacks Dwarf Fighter with 14 vs. 17 AC (1d20+8; rolled 6).
        Misses.
    Dwarf Fighter's turn:
      Stats: HP 22; AC 17; Surges 5
      Reaping Strike (standard action):
        Attacks Soldier with 21 vs. 17 AC (1d20+7; rolled 14).
        Hits for 14 damage (2d6[brutal 1]+6; rolled 6, 2).
        Soldier has -12 hp remaining (2 hp - 14 damage).
    Soldier has died!
    
  Heroes win!
  Dwarf Fighter takes a short rest.
    Dwarf Fighter spends a healing surge (4 remaining).
    Dwarf Fighter heals 6 hp (22 hp -> 27 hp; 1 hp wasted).
    Steel Serpent Strike recharges.
  
FIGHT #3:
  Roll initiative!
    Dwarf Fighter rolls 3 initiative (1d20+2; rolled 1).
    Soldier rolls 21 initiative (1d20+1; rolled 20).
    Initiative order: 
      Soldier
      Dwarf Fighter
  
  Round 1:
    Soldier's turn:
      Stats: HP 29; AC 17; Surges 1
      Soldier Encounter Attack (standard action):
        Attacks Dwarf Fighter with 16 vs. 17 AC (1d20+8; rolled 8).
        Misses.
        Soldier Encounter Attack has been expended.
    Dwarf Fighter's turn:
      Stats: HP 27; AC 17; Surges 4
      Steel Serpent Strike (standard action):
        Attacks Soldier with 27 vs. 17 AC (1d20+7; rolled 20).
        Crits for 30 damage (4d6[brutal 1]+6; maximized).
        Soldier has -1 hp remaining (29 hp - 30 damage).
        Steel Serpent Strike has been expended.
    Soldier has died!
    
  Heroes win!
  Dwarf Fighter takes a short rest.
    Steel Serpent Strike recharges.
  
FIGHT #4:
  Roll initiative!
    Dwarf Fighter rolls 6 initiative (1d20+2; rolled 4).
    Soldier rolls 6 initiative (1d20+1; rolled 5).
    Tie! Resolve with initiative bonus.
      Dwarf Fighter initiative bonus is 2.
      Soldier initiative bonus is 1.
    Initiative order: 
      Dwarf Fighter
      Soldier
  
  Round 1:
    Dwarf Fighter's turn:
      Stats: HP 27; AC 17; Surges 4
      Steel Serpent Strike (standard action):
        Attacks Soldier with 15 vs. 17 AC (1d20+7; rolled 8).
        Misses.
        Steel Serpent Strike has been expended.
    Soldier's turn:
      Stats: HP 29; AC 17; Surges 1
      Soldier Encounter Attack (standard action):
        Attacks Dwarf Fighter with 22 vs. 17 AC (1d20+8; rolled 14).
        Hits for 12 damage (2d10+3; rolled 4, 5).
        Dwarf Fighter has 15 hp remaining (27 hp - 12 damage).
        Soldier Encounter Attack has been expended.
    
  Round 2:
    Dwarf Fighter's turn:
      Stats: HP 15; AC 17; Surges 4
      Reaping Strike (standard action):
        Attacks Soldier with 19 vs. 17 AC (1d20+7; rolled 12).
        Hits for 14 damage (2d6[brutal 1]+6; rolled 1, 1, 4, 1, 4).
        Soldier has 15 hp remaining (29 hp - 14 damage).
      Dwarven Resilience (minor action):
        Dwarf Fighter spends a healing surge (3 remaining).
        Dwarf Fighter heals 6 hp (15 hp -> 21 hp; 0 hp wasted).
        Dwarf Fighter gains a +2 defense bonus (expires at end of next turn).
        Dwarven Resilience has been expended.
    Soldier's turn:
      Stats: HP 15; AC 17; Surges 1
      Soldier Basic Attack (standard action):
        Attacks Dwarf Fighter with 12 vs. 19 AC (1d20+8; rolled 4).
        Misses.
    
  Round 3:
    Dwarf Fighter's turn:
      Stats: HP 21; AC 19; Surges 3
      Conditions:
        +2 defense bonus (expires at the end of this turn).
      Reaping Strike (standard action):
        Attacks Soldier with 27 vs. 17 AC (1d20+7; rolled 20).
        Crits for 18 damage (2d6[brutal 1]+6; maximized).
        Soldier has -3 hp remaining (15 hp - 18 damage).
      +2 defense bonus expires.
    Soldier has died!
    
  Heroes win!
  Dwarf Fighter takes a short rest.
    Dwarf Fighter spends a healing surge (2 remaining).
    Dwarf Fighter heals 6 hp (21 hp -> 27 hp; 0 hp wasted).
    Steel Serpent Strike recharges.
    Dwarven Resilience recharges.
  
FIGHT #5:
  Roll initiative!
    Dwarf Fighter rolls 8 initiative (1d20+2; rolled 6).
    Soldier rolls 11 initiative (1d20+1; rolled 10).
    Initiative order: 
      Soldier
      Dwarf Fighter
  
  Round 1:
    Soldier's turn:
      Stats: HP 29; AC 17; Surges 1
      Soldier Encounter Attack (standard action):
        Attacks Dwarf Fighter with 20 vs. 17 AC (1d20+8; rolled 12).
        Hits for 12 damage (2d10+3; rolled 4, 5).
        Dwarf Fighter has 15 hp remaining (27 hp - 12 damage).
        Soldier Encounter Attack has been expended.
    Dwarf Fighter's turn:
      Stats: HP 15; AC 17; Surges 2
      Steel Serpent Strike (standard action):
        Attacks Soldier with 15 vs. 17 AC (1d20+7; rolled 8).
        Misses.
        Steel Serpent Strike has been expended.
      Dwarven Resilience (minor action):
        Dwarf Fighter spends a healing surge (1 remaining).
        Dwarf Fighter heals 6 hp (15 hp -> 21 hp; 0 hp wasted).
        Dwarf Fighter gains a +2 defense bonus (expires at end of next turn).
        Dwarven Resilience has been expended.
    
  Round 2:
    Soldier's turn:
      Stats: HP 29; AC 17; Surges 1
      Soldier Basic Attack (standard action):
        Attacks Dwarf Fighter with 26 vs. 19 AC (1d20+8; rolled 18).
        Hits for 9 damage (1d10+3; rolled 6).
        Dwarf Fighter has 12 hp remaining (21 hp - 9 damage).
    Dwarf Fighter's turn:
      Stats: HP 12; AC 19; Surges 1
      Conditions:
        +2 defense bonus (expires at the end of this turn).
      Reaping Strike (standard action):
        Attacks Soldier with 13 vs. 17 AC (1d20+7; rolled 6).
        Misses but does 4 damage (static).
        Soldier has 25 hp remaining (29 hp - 4 damage).
      +2 defense bonus expires.
    
  Round 3:
    Soldier's turn:
      Stats: HP 25; AC 17; Surges 1
      Soldier Basic Attack (standard action):
        Attacks Dwarf Fighter with 20 vs. 17 AC (1d20+8; rolled 12).
        Hits for 11 damage (1d10+3; rolled 8).
        Dwarf Fighter has 1 hp remaining (12 hp - 11 damage).
    Dwarf Fighter's turn:
      Stats: HP 1; AC 17; Surges 1
      Reaping Strike (standard action):
        Attacks Soldier with 9 vs. 17 AC (1d20+7; rolled 2).
        Misses but does 4 damage (static).
        Soldier has 21 hp remaining (25 hp - 4 damage).
    
  Round 4:
    Soldier's turn:
      Stats: HP 21; AC 17; Surges 1
      Soldier Basic Attack (standard action):
        Attacks Dwarf Fighter with 20 vs. 17 AC (1d20+8; rolled 12).
        Hits for 8 damage (1d10+3; rolled 5).
        Dwarf Fighter has -7 hp remaining (1 hp - 8 damage).
    Dwarf Fighter has died!
    
  Villains win!
```
[/sblock]
[sblock=Example of 5 fight(s) survived

```
FIGHT #1:
  Roll initiative!
    Dwarf Fighter rolls 9 initiative (1d20+2; rolled 7).
    Soldier rolls 20 initiative (1d20+1; rolled 19).
    Initiative order: 
      Soldier
      Dwarf Fighter
  
  Round 1:
    Soldier's turn:
      Stats: HP 29; AC 17; Surges 1
      Soldier Encounter Attack (standard action):
        Attacks Dwarf Fighter with 15 vs. 17 AC (1d20+8; rolled 7).
        Misses.
        Soldier Encounter Attack has been expended.
    Dwarf Fighter's turn:
      Stats: HP 27; AC 17; Surges 10
      Brute Strike (standard action):
        Attacks Soldier with 10 vs. 17 AC (1d20+7; rolled 3).
        Misses.
        Brute Strike was not expended (Reliable).
    
  Round 2:
    Soldier's turn:
      Stats: HP 29; AC 17; Surges 1
      Soldier Basic Attack (standard action):
        Attacks Dwarf Fighter with 11 vs. 17 AC (1d20+8; rolled 3).
        Misses.
    Dwarf Fighter's turn:
      Stats: HP 27; AC 17; Surges 10
      Brute Strike (standard action):
        Attacks Soldier with 19 vs. 17 AC (1d20+7; rolled 12).
        Hits for 30 damage (6d6[brutal 1]+6; rolled 3, 5, 1, 6, 3, 5, 2).
        Soldier has -1 hp remaining (29 hp - 30 damage).
        Brute Strike has been expended.
    Soldier has died!
    
  Heroes win!
  Dwarf Fighter takes a short rest.
  
FIGHT #2:
  Roll initiative!
    Dwarf Fighter rolls 12 initiative (1d20+2; rolled 10).
    Soldier rolls 12 initiative (1d20+1; rolled 11).
    Tie! Resolve with initiative bonus.
      Dwarf Fighter initiative bonus is 2.
      Soldier initiative bonus is 1.
    Initiative order: 
      Dwarf Fighter
      Soldier
  
  Round 1:
    Dwarf Fighter's turn:
      Stats: HP 27; AC 17; Surges 10
      Steel Serpent Strike (standard action):
        Attacks Soldier with 22 vs. 17 AC (1d20+7; rolled 15).
        Hits for 17 damage (4d6[brutal 1]+6; rolled 2, 3, 2, 4).
        Soldier has 12 hp remaining (29 hp - 17 damage).
        Steel Serpent Strike has been expended.
    Soldier's turn:
      Stats: HP 12; AC 17; Surges 1
      Soldier Encounter Attack (standard action):
        Attacks Dwarf Fighter with 10 vs. 17 AC (1d20+8; rolled 2).
        Misses.
        Soldier Encounter Attack has been expended.
    
  Round 2:
    Dwarf Fighter's turn:
      Stats: HP 27; AC 17; Surges 10
      Reaping Strike (standard action):
        Attacks Soldier with 13 vs. 17 AC (1d20+7; rolled 6).
        Misses but does 4 damage (static).
        Soldier has 8 hp remaining (12 hp - 4 damage).
    Soldier's turn:
      Stats: HP 8; AC 17; Surges 1
      Soldier Basic Attack (standard action):
        Attacks Dwarf Fighter with 14 vs. 17 AC (1d20+8; rolled 6).
        Misses.
    
  Round 3:
    Dwarf Fighter's turn:
      Stats: HP 27; AC 17; Surges 10
      Reaping Strike (standard action):
        Attacks Soldier with 11 vs. 17 AC (1d20+7; rolled 4).
        Misses but does 4 damage (static).
        Soldier has 4 hp remaining (8 hp - 4 damage).
    Soldier's turn:
      Stats: HP 4; AC 17; Surges 1
      Soldier Basic Attack (standard action):
        Attacks Dwarf Fighter with 12 vs. 17 AC (1d20+8; rolled 4).
        Misses.
    
  Round 4:
    Dwarf Fighter's turn:
      Stats: HP 27; AC 17; Surges 10
      Reaping Strike (standard action):
        Attacks Soldier with 18 vs. 17 AC (1d20+7; rolled 11).
        Hits for 13 damage (2d6[brutal 1]+6; rolled 3, 1, 4).
        Soldier has -9 hp remaining (4 hp - 13 damage).
    Soldier has died!
    
  Heroes win!
  Dwarf Fighter takes a short rest.
    Steel Serpent Strike recharges.
  
FIGHT #3:
  Roll initiative!
    Dwarf Fighter rolls 12 initiative (1d20+2; rolled 10).
    Soldier rolls 18 initiative (1d20+1; rolled 17).
    Initiative order: 
      Soldier
      Dwarf Fighter
  
  Round 1:
    Soldier's turn:
      Stats: HP 29; AC 17; Surges 1
      Soldier Encounter Attack (standard action):
        Attacks Dwarf Fighter with 19 vs. 17 AC (1d20+8; rolled 11).
        Hits for 16 damage (2d10+3; rolled 5, 8).
        Dwarf Fighter has 11 hp remaining (27 hp - 16 damage).
        Soldier Encounter Attack has been expended.
    Dwarf Fighter's turn:
      Stats: HP 11; AC 17; Surges 10
      Steel Serpent Strike (standard action):
        Attacks Soldier with 14 vs. 17 AC (1d20+7; rolled 7).
        Misses.
        Steel Serpent Strike has been expended.
      Dwarven Resilience (minor action):
        Dwarf Fighter spends a healing surge (9 remaining).
        Dwarf Fighter heals 6 hp (11 hp -> 17 hp; 0 hp wasted).
        Dwarf Fighter gains a +2 defense bonus (expires at end of next turn).
        Dwarven Resilience has been expended.
    
  Round 2:
    Soldier's turn:
      Stats: HP 29; AC 17; Surges 1
      Soldier Basic Attack (standard action):
        Attacks Dwarf Fighter with 11 vs. 19 AC (1d20+8; rolled 3).
        Misses.
    Dwarf Fighter's turn:
      Stats: HP 17; AC 19; Surges 9
      Conditions:
        +2 defense bonus (expires at the end of this turn).
      Reaping Strike (standard action):
        Attacks Soldier with 12 vs. 17 AC (1d20+7; rolled 5).
        Misses but does 4 damage (static).
        Soldier has 25 hp remaining (29 hp - 4 damage).
      +2 defense bonus expires.
    
  Round 3:
    Soldier's turn:
      Stats: HP 25; AC 17; Surges 1
      Soldier Basic Attack (standard action):
        Attacks Dwarf Fighter with 10 vs. 17 AC (1d20+8; rolled 2).
        Misses.
    Dwarf Fighter's turn:
      Stats: HP 17; AC 17; Surges 9
      Reaping Strike (standard action):
        Attacks Soldier with 25 vs. 17 AC (1d20+7; rolled 18).
        Hits for 16 damage (2d6[brutal 1]+6; rolled 5, 1, 5).
        Soldier has 9 hp remaining (25 hp - 16 damage).
    
  Round 4:
    Soldier's turn:
      Stats: HP 9; AC 17; Surges 1
      Soldier Basic Attack (standard action):
        Attacks Dwarf Fighter with 14 vs. 17 AC (1d20+8; rolled 6).
        Misses.
    Dwarf Fighter's turn:
      Stats: HP 17; AC 17; Surges 9
      Reaping Strike (standard action):
        Attacks Soldier with 15 vs. 17 AC (1d20+7; rolled 8).
        Misses but does 4 damage (static).
        Soldier has 5 hp remaining (9 hp - 4 damage).
    
  Round 5:
    Soldier's turn:
      Stats: HP 5; AC 17; Surges 1
      Soldier Basic Attack (standard action):
        Attacks Dwarf Fighter with 23 vs. 17 AC (1d20+8; rolled 15).
        Hits for 9 damage (1d10+3; rolled 6).
        Dwarf Fighter has 8 hp remaining (17 hp - 9 damage).
    Dwarf Fighter's turn:
      Stats: HP 8; AC 17; Surges 9
      Reaping Strike (standard action):
        Attacks Soldier with 9 vs. 17 AC (1d20+7; rolled 2).
        Misses but does 4 damage (static).
        Soldier has 1 hp remaining (5 hp - 4 damage).
    
  Round 6:
    Soldier's turn:
      Stats: HP 1; AC 17; Surges 1
      Soldier Basic Attack (standard action):
        Attacks Dwarf Fighter with 14 vs. 17 AC (1d20+8; rolled 6).
        Misses.
    Dwarf Fighter's turn:
      Stats: HP 8; AC 17; Surges 9
      Reaping Strike (standard action):
        Attacks Soldier with 11 vs. 17 AC (1d20+7; rolled 4).
        Misses but does 4 damage (static).
        Soldier has -3 hp remaining (1 hp - 4 damage).
    Soldier has died!
    
  Heroes win!
  Dwarf Fighter takes a short rest.
    Dwarf Fighter spends a healing surge (8 remaining).
    Dwarf Fighter heals 6 hp (8 hp -> 14 hp; 0 hp wasted).
    Dwarf Fighter spends a healing surge (7 remaining).
    Dwarf Fighter heals 6 hp (14 hp -> 20 hp; 0 hp wasted).
    Dwarf Fighter spends a healing surge (6 remaining).
    Dwarf Fighter heals 6 hp (20 hp -> 26 hp; 0 hp wasted).
    Steel Serpent Strike recharges.
    Dwarven Resilience recharges.
  
FIGHT #4:
  Roll initiative!
    Dwarf Fighter rolls 9 initiative (1d20+2; rolled 7).
    Soldier rolls 21 initiative (1d20+1; rolled 20).
    Initiative order: 
      Soldier
      Dwarf Fighter
  
  Round 1:
    Soldier's turn:
      Stats: HP 29; AC 17; Surges 1
      Soldier Encounter Attack (standard action):
        Attacks Dwarf Fighter with 12 vs. 17 AC (1d20+8; rolled 4).
        Misses.
        Soldier Encounter Attack has been expended.
    Dwarf Fighter's turn:
      Stats: HP 26; AC 17; Surges 6
      Steel Serpent Strike (standard action):
        Attacks Soldier with 26 vs. 17 AC (1d20+7; rolled 19).
        Hits for 24 damage (4d6[brutal 1]+6; rolled 1, 6, 3, 1, 1, 6, 3).
        Soldier has 5 hp remaining (29 hp - 24 damage).
        Steel Serpent Strike has been expended.
    
  Round 2:
    Soldier's turn:
      Stats: HP 5; AC 17; Surges 1
      Soldier Basic Attack (standard action):
        Attacks Dwarf Fighter with 24 vs. 17 AC (1d20+8; rolled 16).
        Hits for 5 damage (1d10+3; rolled 2).
        Dwarf Fighter has 21 hp remaining (26 hp - 5 damage).
    Dwarf Fighter's turn:
      Stats: HP 21; AC 17; Surges 6
      Reaping Strike (standard action):
        Attacks Soldier with 19 vs. 17 AC (1d20+7; rolled 12).
        Hits for 15 damage (2d6[brutal 1]+6; rolled 6, 3).
        Soldier has -10 hp remaining (5 hp - 15 damage).
      Dwarven Resilience (minor action):
        Dwarf Fighter spends a healing surge (5 remaining).
        Dwarf Fighter heals 6 hp (21 hp -> 27 hp; 0 hp wasted).
        Dwarf Fighter gains a +2 defense bonus (expires at end of next turn).
        Dwarven Resilience has been expended.
    Soldier has died!
    
  Heroes win!
  Dwarf Fighter takes a short rest.
    Steel Serpent Strike recharges.
    Dwarven Resilience recharges.
    +2 defense bonus expires.
  
FIGHT #5:
  Roll initiative!
    Dwarf Fighter rolls 7 initiative (1d20+2; rolled 5).
    Soldier rolls 4 initiative (1d20+1; rolled 3).
    Initiative order: 
      Dwarf Fighter
      Soldier
  
  Round 1:
    Dwarf Fighter's turn:
      Stats: HP 27; AC 17; Surges 5
      Steel Serpent Strike (standard action):
        Attacks Soldier with 14 vs. 17 AC (1d20+7; rolled 7).
        Misses.
        Steel Serpent Strike has been expended.
    Soldier's turn:
      Stats: HP 29; AC 17; Surges 1
      Soldier Encounter Attack (standard action):
        Attacks Dwarf Fighter with 15 vs. 17 AC (1d20+8; rolled 7).
        Misses.
        Soldier Encounter Attack has been expended.
    
  Round 2:
    Dwarf Fighter's turn:
      Stats: HP 27; AC 17; Surges 5
      Reaping Strike (standard action):
        Attacks Soldier with 15 vs. 17 AC (1d20+7; rolled 8).
        Misses but does 4 damage (static).
        Soldier has 25 hp remaining (29 hp - 4 damage).
    Soldier's turn:
      Stats: HP 25; AC 17; Surges 1
      Soldier Basic Attack (standard action):
        Attacks Dwarf Fighter with 16 vs. 17 AC (1d20+8; rolled 8).
        Misses.
    
  Round 3:
    Dwarf Fighter's turn:
      Stats: HP 27; AC 17; Surges 5
      Reaping Strike (standard action):
        Attacks Soldier with 26 vs. 17 AC (1d20+7; rolled 19).
        Hits for 13 damage (2d6[brutal 1]+6; rolled 4, 3).
        Soldier has 12 hp remaining (25 hp - 13 damage).
    Soldier's turn:
      Stats: HP 12; AC 17; Surges 1
      Soldier Basic Attack (standard action):
        Attacks Dwarf Fighter with 22 vs. 17 AC (1d20+8; rolled 14).
        Hits for 5 damage (1d10+3; rolled 2).
        Dwarf Fighter has 22 hp remaining (27 hp - 5 damage).
    
  Round 4:
    Dwarf Fighter's turn:
      Stats: HP 22; AC 17; Surges 5
      Reaping Strike (standard action):
        Attacks Soldier with 25 vs. 17 AC (1d20+7; rolled 18).
        Hits for 12 damage (2d6[brutal 1]+6; rolled 3, 1, 3).
        Soldier has 0 hp remaining (12 hp - 12 damage).
    Soldier has died!
    
  Heroes win!
  Dwarf Fighter takes a short rest.
    Dwarf Fighter spends a healing surge (4 remaining).
    Dwarf Fighter heals 6 hp (22 hp -> 27 hp; 1 hp wasted).
    Steel Serpent Strike recharges.
```
[/sblock]


----------



## keterys (Nov 15, 2009)

What you plan on doing for the logic on AP? *curious*

I suspect 'Use when bloodied or fight is 3rd+' is the most logical, since he'll get 1 AP every 2 fights so get 3 over the course of the day, but wouldn't want to waste them when he's got things in the bag.


----------



## Truename (Nov 15, 2009)

keterys said:


> What you plan on doing for the logic on AP? *curious*
> 
> I suspect 'Use when bloodied or fight is 3rd+' is the most logical, since he'll get 1 AP every 2 fights so get 3 over the course of the day, but wouldn't want to waste them when he's got things in the bag.




This is a tough question, and it applies to the daily power question as well. I don't want the sim to be a test of tactics (or my ability to code AI), but rather a way of looking at how the math is balanced against itself. At the same time, boneheaded tactics would distort the results, too.

Right now I'm leaning towards a % chance of use. For daily powers, it would be the inverse of the number of encounters remaining--so in the first encounter the chance of using any one power would be 20%, then 25% in the second encounter, and then 33%, 50%, and finally 100% in the final encounter. I like this model because it simulates the hording that happens in a real game, without requiring me to code any AI.

I'd like to use a similar model with action points but the formula's more complicated and I haven't figured it out yet.

I don't have any great answers for this question, so suggestions are appreciated.


----------



## keterys (Nov 15, 2009)

I think my gut impression, for both daily and AP, is to go with the inverse of encounters remaining _OR_ automatically when bloodied. It's probably a tactical disservice to assume that it's not going to 'pull out the stops' when a single hit could kill him.

The tricky part about the AP is the fact that you get one more every 2 combats so it should cope with that... presumably by just acting like it has 2 more.

So:
1st Encounter: 60% (3 APs of 5 encounters)
2nd Encounter: 75% (3/4), if it has one
3rd Encounter: 100% (3/3) or 67% (2/3) if it spent one
4th Encounter: 100% (2/2) or 0% 
5th Encounter: 100% (1/1)


----------



## Gorrstagg (Nov 15, 2009)

I've just got to say, keep it up Truename. I'm enjoying this thread. And am really glad you didn't let any of the naysayers drag you down. Your idea has merit and it is quite interesting.


----------



## Truename (Nov 15, 2009)

Gorrstagg said:


> I've just got to say, keep it up Truename. I'm enjoying this thread. And am really glad you didn't let any of the naysayers drag you down. Your idea has merit and it is quite interesting.




Thanks! People's continued interest is what's keeping this project going. I wouldn't say no to experience points, either.


----------



## Mengu (Nov 16, 2009)

One question, why doesn't the soldier have an encounter or recharge power that does a little extra damage? 

I think for power selection AI for the PC, I would go with something like this:

Always start with encounter power (no reason not to).
Use at-will until bloodied.
When down more than surge value, use second wind.
When bloodied after having spent second wind: If monster is bloodied use at-will. If monster is not bloodied use daily. In either case, if monster is still up, use action point and at-will.

Also the PC seems to be dieing too often. To simulate what one might do in a game lacking a leader, give the PC 1 healing potion at the beginning of each day. The time to use this would be after not taking the monster down while bloodied.

I'm curious to see what this sim will look like at level 7 or so when the PC has 3 encounter powers, 2 dailies and an item daily, and the monster has an encounter and a recharge power.


----------



## keterys (Nov 16, 2009)

He did give the soldier a 2d10+3 encounter power.


----------



## Truename (Nov 16, 2009)

*Action Man*

I've put action points into the sim. So far, there isn't any simulation of resource hoarding, so action points are spent as soon as they become available.

Action points make a _huge_ difference in survivability. Anybody analyzing the math and not taking action points into account is missing a major advantage PCs have over monsters (that, healing surges, and dailies seem to be the biggies). Survival is up to 59% from 43%, a 37% increase. It takes a major string of bad luck for our dwarf to be killed in the first fight--see "Example of 0 fight(s) survived" below for such a comedy of errors.

One quirk of the simulation you should know about: The "Spend Action Point" _power_ is different from the "action point" _resource_. As a result, you'll see notes like "Spend Action Point recharges" at the end of an encounter even if the dwarf doesn't have any action points. There will be a separate note when the dwarf gains a new action point.

Similarly, you'll see that monsters have a "Spend Action Point" power even though they have no action points.

*Dwarf Fighter vs. Soldier*

[sblock=Combatants]

```
Dwarf Fighter:
  Stats: HP 27; AC 17; Surges 10; Action Points 1
  Initiative Bonus: +2
  Powers:
    Brute Strike:
      Daily * Reliable
      Standard Action
      Attack: 1d20+7 vs. AC
      Hit: 6d6[brutal 1]+6 damage
    Steel Serpent Strike:
      Encounter
      Standard Action
      Attack: 1d20+7 vs. AC
      Hit: 4d6[brutal 1]+6 damage
    Reaping Strike:
      At-Will
      Standard Action
      Attack: 1d20+7 vs. AC
      Hit: 2d6[brutal 1]+6 damage
      Miss: 4 damage
    Dwarven Resilience:
      Encounter
      Minor Action
      Effect:
        Spend a healing surge and regain 6 hit points.
        Gain a +2 defense bonus until end of next turn.
    Spend Action Point:
      Encounter
      Free Action
      Effect: Spend an action point and gain a standard action.

Soldier:
  Stats: HP 29; AC 17; Surges 1; Action Points 0
  Initiative Bonus: +1
  Powers:
    Soldier Encounter Attack:
      Encounter
      Standard Action
      Attack: 1d20+8 vs. AC
      Hit: 2d10+3 damage
    Soldier Basic Attack:
      At-Will
      Standard Action
      Attack: 1d20+8 vs. AC
      Hit: 1d10+3 damage
    Spend Action Point:
      Encounter
      Free Action
      Effect: Spend an action point and gain a standard action.
```
[/sblock]

```
Days simulated: 10000

Avg rounds per fight (when survived): 2.3
  1 (36.6%): ===================================================================
  2 (63.4%): =================================================
  3 (81.7%): =================================
  4 (92.7%): ====================
  5 (97.9%): =========
  6 (99.7%): ===

Avg fights survived: 3.9
  0  (2.5%): ==
  1 (13.1%): ===========
  2 (19.1%): ======
  3 (31.9%): ==============
  4 (40.9%): ==========
  5(100.0%): ===================================================================

Avg surges remaining (survivors only): 2.3 of 10
  0 (37.1%): ===================================================================
  1 (48.4%): ====================
  2 (59.7%): ====================
  3 (69.9%): ==================
  4 (79.3%): ================
  5 (86.6%): =============
  6 (92.6%): ==========
  7 (95.6%): =====
  8 (98.0%): ====
  9 (99.2%): ==
 10(100.0%): =

Survival rate: 59.1%
```
[sblock=Example of 0 fight(s) survived (2.5% chance)

```
FIGHT #1:
  Roll initiative!
    Dwarf Fighter rolls 6 initiative (1d20+2; rolled 4).
    Soldier rolls 5 initiative (1d20+1; rolled 4).
    Initiative order: 
      Dwarf Fighter
      Soldier
  
  Round 1:
    Dwarf Fighter's turn:
      Stats: HP 27; AC 17; Surges 10; Action Points 1
      Brute Strike (standard action):
        Attacks Soldier with 14 vs. 17 AC (1d20+7; rolled 7).
        Misses.
        Brute Strike was not expended (Reliable).
      Spend Action Point (free action):
        Dwarf Fighter spends an action point (0 remaining).
        Dwarf Fighter gains a standard action.
        Spend Action Point has been expended.
      Brute Strike (standard action):
        Attacks Soldier with 13 vs. 17 AC (1d20+7; rolled 6).
        Misses.
        Brute Strike was not expended (Reliable).
    Soldier's turn:
      Stats: HP 29; AC 17; Surges 1; Action Points 0
      Soldier Encounter Attack (standard action):
        Attacks Dwarf Fighter with 28 vs. 17 AC (1d20+8; rolled 20).
        Crits for 23 damage (2d10+3; maximized).
        Dwarf Fighter has 4 hp remaining (27 hp - 23 damage).
        Soldier Encounter Attack has been expended.
    
  Round 2:
    Dwarf Fighter's turn:
      Stats: HP 4; AC 17; Surges 10; Action Points 0
      Brute Strike (standard action):
        Attacks Soldier with 11 vs. 17 AC (1d20+7; rolled 4).
        Misses.
        Brute Strike was not expended (Reliable).
      Dwarven Resilience (minor action):
        Dwarf Fighter spends a healing surge (9 remaining).
        Dwarf Fighter heals 6 hp (4 hp -> 10 hp; 0 hp wasted).
        Dwarf Fighter gains a +2 defense bonus (expires at end of next turn).
        Dwarven Resilience has been expended.
    Soldier's turn:
      Stats: HP 29; AC 17; Surges 1; Action Points 0
      Soldier Basic Attack (standard action):
        Attacks Dwarf Fighter with 9 vs. 19 AC (1d20+8; rolled 1).
        Misses.
    
  Round 3:
    Dwarf Fighter's turn:
      Stats: HP 10; AC 19; Surges 9; Action Points 0
      Conditions:
        +2 defense bonus (expires at the end of this turn).
      Brute Strike (standard action):
        Attacks Soldier with 14 vs. 17 AC (1d20+7; rolled 7).
        Misses.
        Brute Strike was not expended (Reliable).
      +2 defense bonus expires.
    Soldier's turn:
      Stats: HP 29; AC 17; Surges 1; Action Points 0
      Soldier Basic Attack (standard action):
        Attacks Dwarf Fighter with 15 vs. 17 AC (1d20+8; rolled 7).
        Misses.
    
  Round 4:
    Dwarf Fighter's turn:
      Stats: HP 10; AC 17; Surges 9; Action Points 0
      Brute Strike (standard action):
        Attacks Soldier with 11 vs. 17 AC (1d20+7; rolled 4).
        Misses.
        Brute Strike was not expended (Reliable).
    Soldier's turn:
      Stats: HP 29; AC 17; Surges 1; Action Points 0
      Soldier Basic Attack (standard action):
        Attacks Dwarf Fighter with 23 vs. 17 AC (1d20+8; rolled 15).
        Hits for 6 damage (1d10+3; rolled 3).
        Dwarf Fighter has 4 hp remaining (10 hp - 6 damage).
    
  Round 5:
    Dwarf Fighter's turn:
      Stats: HP 4; AC 17; Surges 9; Action Points 0
      Brute Strike (standard action):
        Attacks Soldier with 14 vs. 17 AC (1d20+7; rolled 7).
        Misses.
        Brute Strike was not expended (Reliable).
    Soldier's turn:
      Stats: HP 29; AC 17; Surges 1; Action Points 0
      Soldier Basic Attack (standard action):
        Attacks Dwarf Fighter with 17 vs. 17 AC (1d20+8; rolled 9).
        Hits for 12 damage (1d10+3; rolled 9).
        Dwarf Fighter has -8 hp remaining (4 hp - 12 damage).
    Dwarf Fighter has died!
    
  Villains win!
```
[/sblock]
[sblock=Example of 1 fight(s) survived (10.5% chance)

```
FIGHT #1:
  Roll initiative!
    Dwarf Fighter rolls 12 initiative (1d20+2; rolled 10).
    Soldier rolls 7 initiative (1d20+1; rolled 6).
    Initiative order: 
      Dwarf Fighter
      Soldier
  
  Round 1:
    Dwarf Fighter's turn:
      Stats: HP 27; AC 17; Surges 10; Action Points 1
      Brute Strike (standard action):
        Attacks Soldier with 26 vs. 17 AC (1d20+7; rolled 19).
        Hits for 28 damage (6d6[brutal 1]+6; rolled 5, 3, 2, 4, 6, 2).
        Soldier has 1 hp remaining (29 hp - 28 damage).
        Brute Strike has been expended.
      Spend Action Point (free action):
        Dwarf Fighter spends an action point (0 remaining).
        Dwarf Fighter gains a standard action.
        Spend Action Point has been expended.
      Steel Serpent Strike (standard action):
        Attacks Soldier with 24 vs. 17 AC (1d20+7; rolled 17).
        Hits for 21 damage (4d6[brutal 1]+6; rolled 1, 6, 3, 3, 3).
        Soldier has -20 hp remaining (1 hp - 21 damage).
        Steel Serpent Strike has been expended.
    Soldier has died!
    
  Heroes win!
  Dwarf Fighter takes a short rest.
    Steel Serpent Strike recharges.
    Spend Action Point recharges.
  
FIGHT #2:
  Roll initiative!
    Dwarf Fighter rolls 5 initiative (1d20+2; rolled 3).
    Soldier rolls 16 initiative (1d20+1; rolled 15).
    Initiative order: 
      Soldier
      Dwarf Fighter
  
  Round 1:
    Soldier's turn:
      Stats: HP 29; AC 17; Surges 1; Action Points 0
      Soldier Encounter Attack (standard action):
        Attacks Dwarf Fighter with 22 vs. 17 AC (1d20+8; rolled 14).
        Hits for 11 damage (2d10+3; rolled 4, 4).
        Dwarf Fighter has 16 hp remaining (27 hp - 11 damage).
        Soldier Encounter Attack has been expended.
    Dwarf Fighter's turn:
      Stats: HP 16; AC 17; Surges 10; Action Points 0
      Steel Serpent Strike (standard action):
        Attacks Soldier with 11 vs. 17 AC (1d20+7; rolled 4).
        Misses.
        Steel Serpent Strike has been expended.
      Dwarven Resilience (minor action):
        Dwarf Fighter spends a healing surge (9 remaining).
        Dwarf Fighter heals 6 hp (16 hp -> 22 hp; 0 hp wasted).
        Dwarf Fighter gains a +2 defense bonus (expires at end of next turn).
        Dwarven Resilience has been expended.
    
  Round 2:
    Soldier's turn:
      Stats: HP 29; AC 17; Surges 1; Action Points 0
      Soldier Basic Attack (standard action):
        Attacks Dwarf Fighter with 24 vs. 19 AC (1d20+8; rolled 16).
        Hits for 13 damage (1d10+3; rolled 10).
        Dwarf Fighter has 9 hp remaining (22 hp - 13 damage).
    Dwarf Fighter's turn:
      Stats: HP 9; AC 19; Surges 9; Action Points 0
      Conditions:
        +2 defense bonus (expires at the end of this turn).
      Reaping Strike (standard action):
        Attacks Soldier with 10 vs. 17 AC (1d20+7; rolled 3).
        Misses but does 4 damage (static).
        Soldier has 25 hp remaining (29 hp - 4 damage).
      +2 defense bonus expires.
    
  Round 3:
    Soldier's turn:
      Stats: HP 25; AC 17; Surges 1; Action Points 0
      Soldier Basic Attack (standard action):
        Attacks Dwarf Fighter with 11 vs. 17 AC (1d20+8; rolled 3).
        Misses.
    Dwarf Fighter's turn:
      Stats: HP 9; AC 17; Surges 9; Action Points 0
      Reaping Strike (standard action):
        Attacks Soldier with 10 vs. 17 AC (1d20+7; rolled 3).
        Misses but does 4 damage (static).
        Soldier has 21 hp remaining (25 hp - 4 damage).
    
  Round 4:
    Soldier's turn:
      Stats: HP 21; AC 17; Surges 1; Action Points 0
      Soldier Basic Attack (standard action):
        Attacks Dwarf Fighter with 19 vs. 17 AC (1d20+8; rolled 11).
        Hits for 9 damage (1d10+3; rolled 6).
        Dwarf Fighter has 0 hp remaining (9 hp - 9 damage).
    Dwarf Fighter has died!
    
  Villains win!
```
[/sblock]
[sblock=Example of 2 fight(s) survived (6.1% chance)

```
FIGHT #1:
  Roll initiative!
    Dwarf Fighter rolls 21 initiative (1d20+2; rolled 19).
    Soldier rolls 9 initiative (1d20+1; rolled 8).
    Initiative order: 
      Dwarf Fighter
      Soldier
  
  Round 1:
    Dwarf Fighter's turn:
      Stats: HP 27; AC 17; Surges 10; Action Points 1
      Brute Strike (standard action):
        Attacks Soldier with 13 vs. 17 AC (1d20+7; rolled 6).
        Misses.
        Brute Strike was not expended (Reliable).
      Spend Action Point (free action):
        Dwarf Fighter spends an action point (0 remaining).
        Dwarf Fighter gains a standard action.
        Spend Action Point has been expended.
      Brute Strike (standard action):
        Attacks Soldier with 8 vs. 17 AC (1d20+7; rolled 1).
        Misses.
        Brute Strike was not expended (Reliable).
    Soldier's turn:
      Stats: HP 29; AC 17; Surges 1; Action Points 0
      Soldier Encounter Attack (standard action):
        Attacks Dwarf Fighter with 23 vs. 17 AC (1d20+8; rolled 15).
        Hits for 14 damage (2d10+3; rolled 4, 7).
        Dwarf Fighter has 13 hp remaining (27 hp - 14 damage).
        Soldier Encounter Attack has been expended.
    
  Round 2:
    Dwarf Fighter's turn:
      Stats: HP 13; AC 17; Surges 10; Action Points 0
      Brute Strike (standard action):
        Attacks Soldier with 23 vs. 17 AC (1d20+7; rolled 16).
        Hits for 28 damage (6d6[brutal 1]+6; rolled 6, 3, 2, 5, 3, 3).
        Soldier has 1 hp remaining (29 hp - 28 damage).
        Brute Strike has been expended.
      Dwarven Resilience (minor action):
        Dwarf Fighter spends a healing surge (9 remaining).
        Dwarf Fighter heals 6 hp (13 hp -> 19 hp; 0 hp wasted).
        Dwarf Fighter gains a +2 defense bonus (expires at end of next turn).
        Dwarven Resilience has been expended.
    Soldier's turn:
      Stats: HP 1; AC 17; Surges 1; Action Points 0
      Soldier Basic Attack (standard action):
        Attacks Dwarf Fighter with 19 vs. 19 AC (1d20+8; rolled 11).
        Hits for 9 damage (1d10+3; rolled 6).
        Dwarf Fighter has 10 hp remaining (19 hp - 9 damage).
    
  Round 3:
    Dwarf Fighter's turn:
      Stats: HP 10; AC 19; Surges 9; Action Points 0
      Conditions:
        +2 defense bonus (expires at the end of this turn).
      Steel Serpent Strike (standard action):
        Attacks Soldier with 11 vs. 17 AC (1d20+7; rolled 4).
        Misses.
        Steel Serpent Strike has been expended.
      +2 defense bonus expires.
    Soldier's turn:
      Stats: HP 1; AC 17; Surges 1; Action Points 0
      Soldier Basic Attack (standard action):
        Attacks Dwarf Fighter with 22 vs. 17 AC (1d20+8; rolled 14).
        Hits for 8 damage (1d10+3; rolled 5).
        Dwarf Fighter has 2 hp remaining (10 hp - 8 damage).
    
  Round 4:
    Dwarf Fighter's turn:
      Stats: HP 2; AC 17; Surges 9; Action Points 0
      Reaping Strike (standard action):
        Attacks Soldier with 10 vs. 17 AC (1d20+7; rolled 3).
        Misses but does 4 damage (static).
        Soldier has -3 hp remaining (1 hp - 4 damage).
    Soldier has died!
    
  Heroes win!
  Dwarf Fighter takes a short rest.
    Dwarf Fighter spends a healing surge (8 remaining).
    Dwarf Fighter heals 6 hp (2 hp -> 8 hp; 0 hp wasted).
    Dwarf Fighter spends a healing surge (7 remaining).
    Dwarf Fighter heals 6 hp (8 hp -> 14 hp; 0 hp wasted).
    Dwarf Fighter spends a healing surge (6 remaining).
    Dwarf Fighter heals 6 hp (14 hp -> 20 hp; 0 hp wasted).
    Dwarf Fighter spends a healing surge (5 remaining).
    Dwarf Fighter heals 6 hp (20 hp -> 26 hp; 0 hp wasted).
    Steel Serpent Strike recharges.
    Dwarven Resilience recharges.
    Spend Action Point recharges.
  
FIGHT #2:
  Roll initiative!
    Dwarf Fighter rolls 3 initiative (1d20+2; rolled 1).
    Soldier rolls 3 initiative (1d20+1; rolled 2).
    Tie! Resolve with initiative bonus.
      Dwarf Fighter initiative bonus is 2.
      Soldier initiative bonus is 1.
    Initiative order: 
      Dwarf Fighter
      Soldier
  
  Round 1:
    Dwarf Fighter's turn:
      Stats: HP 26; AC 17; Surges 5; Action Points 0
      Steel Serpent Strike (standard action):
        Attacks Soldier with 24 vs. 17 AC (1d20+7; rolled 17).
        Hits for 22 damage (4d6[brutal 1]+6; rolled 4, 6, 4, 2).
        Soldier has 7 hp remaining (29 hp - 22 damage).
        Steel Serpent Strike has been expended.
    Soldier's turn:
      Stats: HP 7; AC 17; Surges 1; Action Points 0
      Soldier Encounter Attack (standard action):
        Attacks Dwarf Fighter with 15 vs. 17 AC (1d20+8; rolled 7).
        Misses.
        Soldier Encounter Attack has been expended.
    
  Round 2:
    Dwarf Fighter's turn:
      Stats: HP 26; AC 17; Surges 5; Action Points 0
      Reaping Strike (standard action):
        Attacks Soldier with 16 vs. 17 AC (1d20+7; rolled 9).
        Misses but does 4 damage (static).
        Soldier has 3 hp remaining (7 hp - 4 damage).
    Soldier's turn:
      Stats: HP 3; AC 17; Surges 1; Action Points 0
      Soldier Basic Attack (standard action):
        Attacks Dwarf Fighter with 16 vs. 17 AC (1d20+8; rolled 8).
        Misses.
    
  Round 3:
    Dwarf Fighter's turn:
      Stats: HP 26; AC 17; Surges 5; Action Points 0
      Reaping Strike (standard action):
        Attacks Soldier with 11 vs. 17 AC (1d20+7; rolled 4).
        Misses but does 4 damage (static).
        Soldier has -1 hp remaining (3 hp - 4 damage).
    Soldier has died!
    
  Heroes win!
  Dwarf Fighter takes a short rest.
    Steel Serpent Strike recharges.
    Milestone:
      Dwarf Fighter gains an action point.
  
FIGHT #3:
  Roll initiative!
    Dwarf Fighter rolls 14 initiative (1d20+2; rolled 12).
    Soldier rolls 19 initiative (1d20+1; rolled 18).
    Initiative order: 
      Soldier
      Dwarf Fighter
  
  Round 1:
    Soldier's turn:
      Stats: HP 29; AC 17; Surges 1; Action Points 0
      Soldier Encounter Attack (standard action):
        Attacks Dwarf Fighter with 10 vs. 17 AC (1d20+8; rolled 2).
        Misses.
        Soldier Encounter Attack has been expended.
    Dwarf Fighter's turn:
      Stats: HP 26; AC 17; Surges 5; Action Points 1
      Steel Serpent Strike (standard action):
        Attacks Soldier with 12 vs. 17 AC (1d20+7; rolled 5).
        Misses.
        Steel Serpent Strike has been expended.
      Spend Action Point (free action):
        Dwarf Fighter spends an action point (0 remaining).
        Dwarf Fighter gains a standard action.
        Spend Action Point has been expended.
      Reaping Strike (standard action):
        Attacks Soldier with 8 vs. 17 AC (1d20+7; rolled 1).
        Misses but does 4 damage (static).
        Soldier has 25 hp remaining (29 hp - 4 damage).
    
  Round 2:
    Soldier's turn:
      Stats: HP 25; AC 17; Surges 1; Action Points 0
      Soldier Basic Attack (standard action):
        Attacks Dwarf Fighter with 24 vs. 17 AC (1d20+8; rolled 16).
        Hits for 6 damage (1d10+3; rolled 3).
        Dwarf Fighter has 20 hp remaining (26 hp - 6 damage).
    Dwarf Fighter's turn:
      Stats: HP 20; AC 17; Surges 5; Action Points 0
      Reaping Strike (standard action):
        Attacks Soldier with 16 vs. 17 AC (1d20+7; rolled 9).
        Misses but does 4 damage (static).
        Soldier has 21 hp remaining (25 hp - 4 damage).
      Dwarven Resilience (minor action):
        Dwarf Fighter spends a healing surge (4 remaining).
        Dwarf Fighter heals 6 hp (20 hp -> 26 hp; 0 hp wasted).
        Dwarf Fighter gains a +2 defense bonus (expires at end of next turn).
        Dwarven Resilience has been expended.
    
  Round 3:
    Soldier's turn:
      Stats: HP 21; AC 17; Surges 1; Action Points 0
      Soldier Basic Attack (standard action):
        Attacks Dwarf Fighter with 26 vs. 19 AC (1d20+8; rolled 18).
        Hits for 8 damage (1d10+3; rolled 5).
        Dwarf Fighter has 18 hp remaining (26 hp - 8 damage).
    Dwarf Fighter's turn:
      Stats: HP 18; AC 19; Surges 4; Action Points 0
      Conditions:
        +2 defense bonus (expires at the end of this turn).
      Reaping Strike (standard action):
        Attacks Soldier with 23 vs. 17 AC (1d20+7; rolled 16).
        Hits for 12 damage (2d6[brutal 1]+6; rolled 1, 2, 4).
        Soldier has 9 hp remaining (21 hp - 12 damage).
      +2 defense bonus expires.
    
  Round 4:
    Soldier's turn:
      Stats: HP 9; AC 17; Surges 1; Action Points 0
      Soldier Basic Attack (standard action):
        Attacks Dwarf Fighter with 20 vs. 17 AC (1d20+8; rolled 12).
        Hits for 12 damage (1d10+3; rolled 9).
        Dwarf Fighter has 6 hp remaining (18 hp - 12 damage).
    Dwarf Fighter's turn:
      Stats: HP 6; AC 17; Surges 4; Action Points 0
      Reaping Strike (standard action):
        Attacks Soldier with 10 vs. 17 AC (1d20+7; rolled 3).
        Misses but does 4 damage (static).
        Soldier has 5 hp remaining (9 hp - 4 damage).
    
  Round 5:
    Soldier's turn:
      Stats: HP 5; AC 17; Surges 1; Action Points 0
      Soldier Basic Attack (standard action):
        Attacks Dwarf Fighter with 19 vs. 17 AC (1d20+8; rolled 11).
        Hits for 13 damage (1d10+3; rolled 10).
        Dwarf Fighter has -7 hp remaining (6 hp - 13 damage).
    Dwarf Fighter has died!
    
  Villains win!
```
[/sblock]
[sblock=Example of 3 fight(s) survived (12.8% chance)

```
FIGHT #1:
  Roll initiative!
    Dwarf Fighter rolls 3 initiative (1d20+2; rolled 1).
    Soldier rolls 4 initiative (1d20+1; rolled 3).
    Initiative order: 
      Soldier
      Dwarf Fighter
  
  Round 1:
    Soldier's turn:
      Stats: HP 29; AC 17; Surges 1; Action Points 0
      Soldier Encounter Attack (standard action):
        Attacks Dwarf Fighter with 19 vs. 17 AC (1d20+8; rolled 11).
        Hits for 11 damage (2d10+3; rolled 3, 5).
        Dwarf Fighter has 16 hp remaining (27 hp - 11 damage).
        Soldier Encounter Attack has been expended.
    Dwarf Fighter's turn:
      Stats: HP 16; AC 17; Surges 10; Action Points 1
      Brute Strike (standard action):
        Attacks Soldier with 11 vs. 17 AC (1d20+7; rolled 4).
        Misses.
        Brute Strike was not expended (Reliable).
      Dwarven Resilience (minor action):
        Dwarf Fighter spends a healing surge (9 remaining).
        Dwarf Fighter heals 6 hp (16 hp -> 22 hp; 0 hp wasted).
        Dwarf Fighter gains a +2 defense bonus (expires at end of next turn).
        Dwarven Resilience has been expended.
      Spend Action Point (free action):
        Dwarf Fighter spends an action point (0 remaining).
        Dwarf Fighter gains a standard action.
        Spend Action Point has been expended.
      Brute Strike (standard action):
        Attacks Soldier with 22 vs. 17 AC (1d20+7; rolled 15).
        Hits for 25 damage (6d6[brutal 1]+6; rolled 3, 5, 2, 2, 2, 5).
        Soldier has 4 hp remaining (29 hp - 25 damage).
        Brute Strike has been expended.
    
  Round 2:
    Soldier's turn:
      Stats: HP 4; AC 17; Surges 1; Action Points 0
      Soldier Basic Attack (standard action):
        Attacks Dwarf Fighter with 21 vs. 19 AC (1d20+8; rolled 13).
        Hits for 12 damage (1d10+3; rolled 9).
        Dwarf Fighter has 10 hp remaining (22 hp - 12 damage).
    Dwarf Fighter's turn:
      Stats: HP 10; AC 19; Surges 9; Action Points 0
      Conditions:
        +2 defense bonus (expires at the end of this turn).
      Steel Serpent Strike (standard action):
        Attacks Soldier with 22 vs. 17 AC (1d20+7; rolled 15).
        Hits for 24 damage (4d6[brutal 1]+6; rolled 3, 4, 6, 5).
        Soldier has -20 hp remaining (4 hp - 24 damage).
        Steel Serpent Strike has been expended.
      +2 defense bonus expires.
    Soldier has died!
    
  Heroes win!
  Dwarf Fighter takes a short rest.
    Dwarf Fighter spends a healing surge (8 remaining).
    Dwarf Fighter heals 6 hp (10 hp -> 16 hp; 0 hp wasted).
    Dwarf Fighter spends a healing surge (7 remaining).
    Dwarf Fighter heals 6 hp (16 hp -> 22 hp; 0 hp wasted).
    Dwarf Fighter spends a healing surge (6 remaining).
    Dwarf Fighter heals 6 hp (22 hp -> 27 hp; 1 hp wasted).
    Steel Serpent Strike recharges.
    Dwarven Resilience recharges.
    Spend Action Point recharges.
  
FIGHT #2:
  Roll initiative!
    Dwarf Fighter rolls 4 initiative (1d20+2; rolled 2).
    Soldier rolls 16 initiative (1d20+1; rolled 15).
    Initiative order: 
      Soldier
      Dwarf Fighter
  
  Round 1:
    Soldier's turn:
      Stats: HP 29; AC 17; Surges 1; Action Points 0
      Soldier Encounter Attack (standard action):
        Attacks Dwarf Fighter with 18 vs. 17 AC (1d20+8; rolled 10).
        Hits for 19 damage (2d10+3; rolled 6, 10).
        Dwarf Fighter has 8 hp remaining (27 hp - 19 damage).
        Soldier Encounter Attack has been expended.
    Dwarf Fighter's turn:
      Stats: HP 8; AC 17; Surges 6; Action Points 0
      Steel Serpent Strike (standard action):
        Attacks Soldier with 20 vs. 17 AC (1d20+7; rolled 13).
        Hits for 21 damage (4d6[brutal 1]+6; rolled 3, 3, 3, 1, 6).
        Soldier has 8 hp remaining (29 hp - 21 damage).
        Steel Serpent Strike has been expended.
      Dwarven Resilience (minor action):
        Dwarf Fighter spends a healing surge (5 remaining).
        Dwarf Fighter heals 6 hp (8 hp -> 14 hp; 0 hp wasted).
        Dwarf Fighter gains a +2 defense bonus (expires at end of next turn).
        Dwarven Resilience has been expended.
    
  Round 2:
    Soldier's turn:
      Stats: HP 8; AC 17; Surges 1; Action Points 0
      Soldier Basic Attack (standard action):
        Attacks Dwarf Fighter with 13 vs. 19 AC (1d20+8; rolled 5).
        Misses.
    Dwarf Fighter's turn:
      Stats: HP 14; AC 19; Surges 5; Action Points 0
      Conditions:
        +2 defense bonus (expires at the end of this turn).
      Reaping Strike (standard action):
        Attacks Soldier with 12 vs. 17 AC (1d20+7; rolled 5).
        Misses but does 4 damage (static).
        Soldier has 4 hp remaining (8 hp - 4 damage).
      +2 defense bonus expires.
    
  Round 3:
    Soldier's turn:
      Stats: HP 4; AC 17; Surges 1; Action Points 0
      Soldier Basic Attack (standard action):
        Attacks Dwarf Fighter with 21 vs. 17 AC (1d20+8; rolled 13).
        Hits for 9 damage (1d10+3; rolled 6).
        Dwarf Fighter has 5 hp remaining (14 hp - 9 damage).
    Dwarf Fighter's turn:
      Stats: HP 5; AC 17; Surges 5; Action Points 0
      Reaping Strike (standard action):
        Attacks Soldier with 19 vs. 17 AC (1d20+7; rolled 12).
        Hits for 15 damage (2d6[brutal 1]+6; rolled 1, 1, 5, 4).
        Soldier has -11 hp remaining (4 hp - 15 damage).
    Soldier has died!
    
  Heroes win!
  Dwarf Fighter takes a short rest.
    Dwarf Fighter spends a healing surge (4 remaining).
    Dwarf Fighter heals 6 hp (5 hp -> 11 hp; 0 hp wasted).
    Dwarf Fighter spends a healing surge (3 remaining).
    Dwarf Fighter heals 6 hp (11 hp -> 17 hp; 0 hp wasted).
    Dwarf Fighter spends a healing surge (2 remaining).
    Dwarf Fighter heals 6 hp (17 hp -> 23 hp; 0 hp wasted).
    Dwarf Fighter spends a healing surge (1 remaining).
    Dwarf Fighter heals 6 hp (23 hp -> 27 hp; 2 hp wasted).
    Steel Serpent Strike recharges.
    Dwarven Resilience recharges.
    Milestone:
      Dwarf Fighter gains an action point.
  
FIGHT #3:
  Roll initiative!
    Dwarf Fighter rolls 15 initiative (1d20+2; rolled 13).
    Soldier rolls 17 initiative (1d20+1; rolled 16).
    Initiative order: 
      Soldier
      Dwarf Fighter
  
  Round 1:
    Soldier's turn:
      Stats: HP 29; AC 17; Surges 1; Action Points 0
      Soldier Encounter Attack (standard action):
        Attacks Dwarf Fighter with 22 vs. 17 AC (1d20+8; rolled 14).
        Hits for 14 damage (2d10+3; rolled 9, 2).
        Dwarf Fighter has 13 hp remaining (27 hp - 14 damage).
        Soldier Encounter Attack has been expended.
    Dwarf Fighter's turn:
      Stats: HP 13; AC 17; Surges 1; Action Points 1
      Steel Serpent Strike (standard action):
        Attacks Soldier with 10 vs. 17 AC (1d20+7; rolled 3).
        Misses.
        Steel Serpent Strike has been expended.
      Dwarven Resilience (minor action):
        Dwarf Fighter spends a healing surge (0 remaining).
        Dwarf Fighter heals 6 hp (13 hp -> 19 hp; 0 hp wasted).
        Dwarf Fighter gains a +2 defense bonus (expires at end of next turn).
        Dwarven Resilience has been expended.
      Spend Action Point (free action):
        Dwarf Fighter spends an action point (0 remaining).
        Dwarf Fighter gains a standard action.
        Spend Action Point has been expended.
      Reaping Strike (standard action):
        Attacks Soldier with 23 vs. 17 AC (1d20+7; rolled 16).
        Hits for 11 damage (2d6[brutal 1]+6; rolled 2, 3).
        Soldier has 18 hp remaining (29 hp - 11 damage).
    
  Round 2:
    Soldier's turn:
      Stats: HP 18; AC 17; Surges 1; Action Points 0
      Soldier Basic Attack (standard action):
        Attacks Dwarf Fighter with 16 vs. 19 AC (1d20+8; rolled 8).
        Misses.
    Dwarf Fighter's turn:
      Stats: HP 19; AC 19; Surges 0; Action Points 0
      Conditions:
        +2 defense bonus (expires at the end of this turn).
      Reaping Strike (standard action):
        Attacks Soldier with 14 vs. 17 AC (1d20+7; rolled 7).
        Misses but does 4 damage (static).
        Soldier has 14 hp remaining (18 hp - 4 damage).
      +2 defense bonus expires.
    
  Round 3:
    Soldier's turn:
      Stats: HP 14; AC 17; Surges 1; Action Points 0
      Soldier Basic Attack (standard action):
        Attacks Dwarf Fighter with 16 vs. 17 AC (1d20+8; rolled 8).
        Misses.
    Dwarf Fighter's turn:
      Stats: HP 19; AC 17; Surges 0; Action Points 0
      Reaping Strike (standard action):
        Attacks Soldier with 16 vs. 17 AC (1d20+7; rolled 9).
        Misses but does 4 damage (static).
        Soldier has 10 hp remaining (14 hp - 4 damage).
    
  Round 4:
    Soldier's turn:
      Stats: HP 10; AC 17; Surges 1; Action Points 0
      Soldier Basic Attack (standard action):
        Attacks Dwarf Fighter with 27 vs. 17 AC (1d20+8; rolled 19).
        Hits for 13 damage (1d10+3; rolled 10).
        Dwarf Fighter has 6 hp remaining (19 hp - 13 damage).
    Dwarf Fighter's turn:
      Stats: HP 6; AC 17; Surges 0; Action Points 0
      Reaping Strike (standard action):
        Attacks Soldier with 20 vs. 17 AC (1d20+7; rolled 13).
        Hits for 15 damage (2d6[brutal 1]+6; rolled 3, 6).
        Soldier has -5 hp remaining (10 hp - 15 damage).
    Soldier has died!
    
  Heroes win!
  Dwarf Fighter takes a short rest.
    Steel Serpent Strike recharges.
    Dwarven Resilience recharges.
    Spend Action Point recharges.
  
FIGHT #4:
  Roll initiative!
    Dwarf Fighter rolls 4 initiative (1d20+2; rolled 2).
    Soldier rolls 16 initiative (1d20+1; rolled 15).
    Initiative order: 
      Soldier
      Dwarf Fighter
  
  Round 1:
    Soldier's turn:
      Stats: HP 29; AC 17; Surges 1; Action Points 0
      Soldier Encounter Attack (standard action):
        Attacks Dwarf Fighter with 22 vs. 17 AC (1d20+8; rolled 14).
        Hits for 7 damage (2d10+3; rolled 1, 3).
        Dwarf Fighter has -1 hp remaining (6 hp - 7 damage).
        Soldier Encounter Attack has been expended.
    Dwarf Fighter has died!
    
  Villains win!
```
[/sblock]
[sblock=Example of 4 fight(s) survived (9.0% chance)

```
FIGHT #1:
  Roll initiative!
    Dwarf Fighter rolls 4 initiative (1d20+2; rolled 2).
    Soldier rolls 19 initiative (1d20+1; rolled 18).
    Initiative order: 
      Soldier
      Dwarf Fighter
  
  Round 1:
    Soldier's turn:
      Stats: HP 29; AC 17; Surges 1; Action Points 0
      Soldier Encounter Attack (standard action):
        Attacks Dwarf Fighter with 28 vs. 17 AC (1d20+8; rolled 20).
        Crits for 23 damage (2d10+3; maximized).
        Dwarf Fighter has 4 hp remaining (27 hp - 23 damage).
        Soldier Encounter Attack has been expended.
    Dwarf Fighter's turn:
      Stats: HP 4; AC 17; Surges 10; Action Points 1
      Brute Strike (standard action):
        Attacks Soldier with 24 vs. 17 AC (1d20+7; rolled 17).
        Hits for 36 damage (6d6[brutal 1]+6; rolled 6, 6, 2, 5, 5, 6).
        Soldier has -7 hp remaining (29 hp - 36 damage).
        Brute Strike has been expended.
      Dwarven Resilience (minor action):
        Dwarf Fighter spends a healing surge (9 remaining).
        Dwarf Fighter heals 6 hp (4 hp -> 10 hp; 0 hp wasted).
        Dwarf Fighter gains a +2 defense bonus (expires at end of next turn).
        Dwarven Resilience has been expended.
    Soldier has died!
    
  Heroes win!
  Dwarf Fighter takes a short rest.
    Dwarf Fighter spends a healing surge (8 remaining).
    Dwarf Fighter heals 6 hp (10 hp -> 16 hp; 0 hp wasted).
    Dwarf Fighter spends a healing surge (7 remaining).
    Dwarf Fighter heals 6 hp (16 hp -> 22 hp; 0 hp wasted).
    Dwarf Fighter spends a healing surge (6 remaining).
    Dwarf Fighter heals 6 hp (22 hp -> 27 hp; 1 hp wasted).
    Dwarven Resilience recharges.
    +2 defense bonus expires.
  
FIGHT #2:
  Roll initiative!
    Dwarf Fighter rolls 15 initiative (1d20+2; rolled 13).
    Soldier rolls 20 initiative (1d20+1; rolled 19).
    Initiative order: 
      Soldier
      Dwarf Fighter
  
  Round 1:
    Soldier's turn:
      Stats: HP 29; AC 17; Surges 1; Action Points 0
      Soldier Encounter Attack (standard action):
        Attacks Dwarf Fighter with 16 vs. 17 AC (1d20+8; rolled 8).
        Misses.
        Soldier Encounter Attack has been expended.
    Dwarf Fighter's turn:
      Stats: HP 27; AC 17; Surges 6; Action Points 1
      Steel Serpent Strike (standard action):
        Attacks Soldier with 8 vs. 17 AC (1d20+7; rolled 1).
        Misses.
        Steel Serpent Strike has been expended.
      Spend Action Point (free action):
        Dwarf Fighter spends an action point (0 remaining).
        Dwarf Fighter gains a standard action.
        Spend Action Point has been expended.
      Reaping Strike (standard action):
        Attacks Soldier with 13 vs. 17 AC (1d20+7; rolled 6).
        Misses but does 4 damage (static).
        Soldier has 25 hp remaining (29 hp - 4 damage).
    
  Round 2:
    Soldier's turn:
      Stats: HP 25; AC 17; Surges 1; Action Points 0
      Soldier Basic Attack (standard action):
        Attacks Dwarf Fighter with 24 vs. 17 AC (1d20+8; rolled 16).
        Hits for 13 damage (1d10+3; rolled 10).
        Dwarf Fighter has 14 hp remaining (27 hp - 13 damage).
    Dwarf Fighter's turn:
      Stats: HP 14; AC 17; Surges 6; Action Points 0
      Reaping Strike (standard action):
        Attacks Soldier with 24 vs. 17 AC (1d20+7; rolled 17).
        Hits for 13 damage (2d6[brutal 1]+6; rolled 1, 5, 2).
        Soldier has 12 hp remaining (25 hp - 13 damage).
      Dwarven Resilience (minor action):
        Dwarf Fighter spends a healing surge (5 remaining).
        Dwarf Fighter heals 6 hp (14 hp -> 20 hp; 0 hp wasted).
        Dwarf Fighter gains a +2 defense bonus (expires at end of next turn).
        Dwarven Resilience has been expended.
    
  Round 3:
    Soldier's turn:
      Stats: HP 12; AC 17; Surges 1; Action Points 0
      Soldier Basic Attack (standard action):
        Attacks Dwarf Fighter with 22 vs. 19 AC (1d20+8; rolled 14).
        Hits for 9 damage (1d10+3; rolled 6).
        Dwarf Fighter has 11 hp remaining (20 hp - 9 damage).
    Dwarf Fighter's turn:
      Stats: HP 11; AC 19; Surges 5; Action Points 0
      Conditions:
        +2 defense bonus (expires at the end of this turn).
      Reaping Strike (standard action):
        Attacks Soldier with 24 vs. 17 AC (1d20+7; rolled 17).
        Hits for 10 damage (2d6[brutal 1]+6; rolled 2, 2).
        Soldier has 2 hp remaining (12 hp - 10 damage).
      +2 defense bonus expires.
    
  Round 4:
    Soldier's turn:
      Stats: HP 2; AC 17; Surges 1; Action Points 0
      Soldier Basic Attack (standard action):
        Attacks Dwarf Fighter with 14 vs. 17 AC (1d20+8; rolled 6).
        Misses.
    Dwarf Fighter's turn:
      Stats: HP 11; AC 17; Surges 5; Action Points 0
      Reaping Strike (standard action):
        Attacks Soldier with 22 vs. 17 AC (1d20+7; rolled 15).
        Hits for 15 damage (2d6[brutal 1]+6; rolled 6, 1, 3).
        Soldier has -13 hp remaining (2 hp - 15 damage).
    Soldier has died!
    
  Heroes win!
  Dwarf Fighter takes a short rest.
    Dwarf Fighter spends a healing surge (4 remaining).
    Dwarf Fighter heals 6 hp (11 hp -> 17 hp; 0 hp wasted).
    Dwarf Fighter spends a healing surge (3 remaining).
    Dwarf Fighter heals 6 hp (17 hp -> 23 hp; 0 hp wasted).
    Dwarf Fighter spends a healing surge (2 remaining).
    Dwarf Fighter heals 6 hp (23 hp -> 27 hp; 2 hp wasted).
    Steel Serpent Strike recharges.
    Dwarven Resilience recharges.
    Spend Action Point recharges.
    Milestone:
      Dwarf Fighter gains an action point.
  
FIGHT #3:
  Roll initiative!
    Dwarf Fighter rolls 15 initiative (1d20+2; rolled 13).
    Soldier rolls 12 initiative (1d20+1; rolled 11).
    Initiative order: 
      Dwarf Fighter
      Soldier
  
  Round 1:
    Dwarf Fighter's turn:
      Stats: HP 27; AC 17; Surges 2; Action Points 1
      Steel Serpent Strike (standard action):
        Attacks Soldier with 14 vs. 17 AC (1d20+7; rolled 7).
        Misses.
        Steel Serpent Strike has been expended.
      Spend Action Point (free action):
        Dwarf Fighter spends an action point (0 remaining).
        Dwarf Fighter gains a standard action.
        Spend Action Point has been expended.
      Reaping Strike (standard action):
        Attacks Soldier with 8 vs. 17 AC (1d20+7; rolled 1).
        Misses but does 4 damage (static).
        Soldier has 25 hp remaining (29 hp - 4 damage).
    Soldier's turn:
      Stats: HP 25; AC 17; Surges 1; Action Points 0
      Soldier Encounter Attack (standard action):
        Attacks Dwarf Fighter with 21 vs. 17 AC (1d20+8; rolled 13).
        Hits for 17 damage (2d10+3; rolled 4, 10).
        Dwarf Fighter has 10 hp remaining (27 hp - 17 damage).
        Soldier Encounter Attack has been expended.
    
  Round 2:
    Dwarf Fighter's turn:
      Stats: HP 10; AC 17; Surges 2; Action Points 0
      Reaping Strike (standard action):
        Attacks Soldier with 17 vs. 17 AC (1d20+7; rolled 10).
        Hits for 18 damage (2d6[brutal 1]+6; rolled 1, 6, 6).
        Soldier has 7 hp remaining (25 hp - 18 damage).
      Dwarven Resilience (minor action):
        Dwarf Fighter spends a healing surge (1 remaining).
        Dwarf Fighter heals 6 hp (10 hp -> 16 hp; 0 hp wasted).
        Dwarf Fighter gains a +2 defense bonus (expires at end of next turn).
        Dwarven Resilience has been expended.
    Soldier's turn:
      Stats: HP 7; AC 17; Surges 1; Action Points 0
      Soldier Basic Attack (standard action):
        Attacks Dwarf Fighter with 16 vs. 19 AC (1d20+8; rolled 8).
        Misses.
    
  Round 3:
    Dwarf Fighter's turn:
      Stats: HP 16; AC 19; Surges 1; Action Points 0
      Conditions:
        +2 defense bonus (expires at the end of this turn).
      Reaping Strike (standard action):
        Attacks Soldier with 13 vs. 17 AC (1d20+7; rolled 6).
        Misses but does 4 damage (static).
        Soldier has 3 hp remaining (7 hp - 4 damage).
      +2 defense bonus expires.
    Soldier's turn:
      Stats: HP 3; AC 17; Surges 1; Action Points 0
      Soldier Basic Attack (standard action):
        Attacks Dwarf Fighter with 17 vs. 17 AC (1d20+8; rolled 9).
        Hits for 7 damage (1d10+3; rolled 4).
        Dwarf Fighter has 9 hp remaining (16 hp - 7 damage).
    
  Round 4:
    Dwarf Fighter's turn:
      Stats: HP 9; AC 17; Surges 1; Action Points 0
      Reaping Strike (standard action):
        Attacks Soldier with 18 vs. 17 AC (1d20+7; rolled 11).
        Hits for 14 damage (2d6[brutal 1]+6; rolled 2, 6).
        Soldier has -11 hp remaining (3 hp - 14 damage).
    Soldier has died!
    
  Heroes win!
  Dwarf Fighter takes a short rest.
    Dwarf Fighter spends a healing surge (0 remaining).
    Dwarf Fighter heals 6 hp (9 hp -> 15 hp; 0 hp wasted).
    Steel Serpent Strike recharges.
    Dwarven Resilience recharges.
    Spend Action Point recharges.
  
FIGHT #4:
  Roll initiative!
    Dwarf Fighter rolls 19 initiative (1d20+2; rolled 17).
    Soldier rolls 8 initiative (1d20+1; rolled 7).
    Initiative order: 
      Dwarf Fighter
      Soldier
  
  Round 1:
    Dwarf Fighter's turn:
      Stats: HP 15; AC 17; Surges 0; Action Points 0
      Steel Serpent Strike (standard action):
        Attacks Soldier with 25 vs. 17 AC (1d20+7; rolled 18).
        Hits for 24 damage (4d6[brutal 1]+6; rolled 1, 1, 4, 6, 3, 1, 5).
        Soldier has 5 hp remaining (29 hp - 24 damage).
        Steel Serpent Strike has been expended.
    Soldier's turn:
      Stats: HP 5; AC 17; Surges 1; Action Points 0
      Soldier Encounter Attack (standard action):
        Attacks Dwarf Fighter with 21 vs. 17 AC (1d20+8; rolled 13).
        Hits for 5 damage (2d10+3; rolled 1, 1).
        Dwarf Fighter has 10 hp remaining (15 hp - 5 damage).
        Soldier Encounter Attack has been expended.
    
  Round 2:
    Dwarf Fighter's turn:
      Stats: HP 10; AC 17; Surges 0; Action Points 0
      Reaping Strike (standard action):
        Attacks Soldier with 23 vs. 17 AC (1d20+7; rolled 16).
        Hits for 12 damage (2d6[brutal 1]+6; rolled 4, 2).
        Soldier has -7 hp remaining (5 hp - 12 damage).
    Soldier has died!
    
  Heroes win!
  Dwarf Fighter takes a short rest.
    Steel Serpent Strike recharges.
    Milestone:
      Dwarf Fighter gains an action point.
  
FIGHT #5:
  Roll initiative!
    Dwarf Fighter rolls 11 initiative (1d20+2; rolled 9).
    Soldier rolls 19 initiative (1d20+1; rolled 18).
    Initiative order: 
      Soldier
      Dwarf Fighter
  
  Round 1:
    Soldier's turn:
      Stats: HP 29; AC 17; Surges 1; Action Points 0
      Soldier Encounter Attack (standard action):
        Attacks Dwarf Fighter with 24 vs. 17 AC (1d20+8; rolled 16).
        Hits for 11 damage (2d10+3; rolled 5, 3).
        Dwarf Fighter has -1 hp remaining (10 hp - 11 damage).
        Soldier Encounter Attack has been expended.
    Dwarf Fighter has died!
    
  Villains win!
```
[/sblock]
[sblock=Example of 5 fight(s) survived (59.1% chance)

```
FIGHT #1:
  Roll initiative!
    Dwarf Fighter rolls 18 initiative (1d20+2; rolled 16).
    Soldier rolls 19 initiative (1d20+1; rolled 18).
    Initiative order: 
      Soldier
      Dwarf Fighter
  
  Round 1:
    Soldier's turn:
      Stats: HP 29; AC 17; Surges 1; Action Points 0
      Soldier Encounter Attack (standard action):
        Attacks Dwarf Fighter with 28 vs. 17 AC (1d20+8; rolled 20).
        Crits for 23 damage (2d10+3; maximized).
        Dwarf Fighter has 4 hp remaining (27 hp - 23 damage).
        Soldier Encounter Attack has been expended.
    Dwarf Fighter's turn:
      Stats: HP 4; AC 17; Surges 10; Action Points 1
      Brute Strike (standard action):
        Attacks Soldier with 16 vs. 17 AC (1d20+7; rolled 9).
        Misses.
        Brute Strike was not expended (Reliable).
      Dwarven Resilience (minor action):
        Dwarf Fighter spends a healing surge (9 remaining).
        Dwarf Fighter heals 6 hp (4 hp -> 10 hp; 0 hp wasted).
        Dwarf Fighter gains a +2 defense bonus (expires at end of next turn).
        Dwarven Resilience has been expended.
      Spend Action Point (free action):
        Dwarf Fighter spends an action point (0 remaining).
        Dwarf Fighter gains a standard action.
        Spend Action Point has been expended.
      Brute Strike (standard action):
        Attacks Soldier with 23 vs. 17 AC (1d20+7; rolled 16).
        Hits for 37 damage (6d6[brutal 1]+6; rolled 1, 6, 5, 6, 1, 5, 5, 4).
        Soldier has -8 hp remaining (29 hp - 37 damage).
        Brute Strike has been expended.
    Soldier has died!
    
  Heroes win!
  Dwarf Fighter takes a short rest.
    Dwarf Fighter spends a healing surge (8 remaining).
    Dwarf Fighter heals 6 hp (10 hp -> 16 hp; 0 hp wasted).
    Dwarf Fighter spends a healing surge (7 remaining).
    Dwarf Fighter heals 6 hp (16 hp -> 22 hp; 0 hp wasted).
    Dwarf Fighter spends a healing surge (6 remaining).
    Dwarf Fighter heals 6 hp (22 hp -> 27 hp; 1 hp wasted).
    Dwarven Resilience recharges.
    Spend Action Point recharges.
    +2 defense bonus expires.
  
FIGHT #2:
  Roll initiative!
    Dwarf Fighter rolls 12 initiative (1d20+2; rolled 10).
    Soldier rolls 15 initiative (1d20+1; rolled 14).
    Initiative order: 
      Soldier
      Dwarf Fighter
  
  Round 1:
    Soldier's turn:
      Stats: HP 29; AC 17; Surges 1; Action Points 0
      Soldier Encounter Attack (standard action):
        Attacks Dwarf Fighter with 10 vs. 17 AC (1d20+8; rolled 2).
        Misses.
        Soldier Encounter Attack has been expended.
    Dwarf Fighter's turn:
      Stats: HP 27; AC 17; Surges 6; Action Points 0
      Steel Serpent Strike (standard action):
        Attacks Soldier with 26 vs. 17 AC (1d20+7; rolled 19).
        Hits for 28 damage (4d6[brutal 1]+6; rolled 6, 5, 6, 5).
        Soldier has 1 hp remaining (29 hp - 28 damage).
        Steel Serpent Strike has been expended.
    
  Round 2:
    Soldier's turn:
      Stats: HP 1; AC 17; Surges 1; Action Points 0
      Soldier Basic Attack (standard action):
        Attacks Dwarf Fighter with 17 vs. 17 AC (1d20+8; rolled 9).
        Hits for 8 damage (1d10+3; rolled 5).
        Dwarf Fighter has 19 hp remaining (27 hp - 8 damage).
    Dwarf Fighter's turn:
      Stats: HP 19; AC 17; Surges 6; Action Points 0
      Reaping Strike (standard action):
        Attacks Soldier with 21 vs. 17 AC (1d20+7; rolled 14).
        Hits for 15 damage (2d6[brutal 1]+6; rolled 4, 5).
        Soldier has -14 hp remaining (1 hp - 15 damage).
      Dwarven Resilience (minor action):
        Dwarf Fighter spends a healing surge (5 remaining).
        Dwarf Fighter heals 6 hp (19 hp -> 25 hp; 0 hp wasted).
        Dwarf Fighter gains a +2 defense bonus (expires at end of next turn).
        Dwarven Resilience has been expended.
    Soldier has died!
    
  Heroes win!
  Dwarf Fighter takes a short rest.
    Steel Serpent Strike recharges.
    Dwarven Resilience recharges.
    +2 defense bonus expires.
    Milestone:
      Dwarf Fighter gains an action point.
  
FIGHT #3:
  Roll initiative!
    Dwarf Fighter rolls 17 initiative (1d20+2; rolled 15).
    Soldier rolls 5 initiative (1d20+1; rolled 4).
    Initiative order: 
      Dwarf Fighter
      Soldier
  
  Round 1:
    Dwarf Fighter's turn:
      Stats: HP 25; AC 17; Surges 5; Action Points 1
      Steel Serpent Strike (standard action):
        Attacks Soldier with 20 vs. 17 AC (1d20+7; rolled 13).
        Hits for 21 damage (4d6[brutal 1]+6; rolled 3, 4, 5, 3).
        Soldier has 8 hp remaining (29 hp - 21 damage).
        Steel Serpent Strike has been expended.
      Spend Action Point (free action):
        Dwarf Fighter spends an action point (0 remaining).
        Dwarf Fighter gains a standard action.
        Spend Action Point has been expended.
      Reaping Strike (standard action):
        Attacks Soldier with 26 vs. 17 AC (1d20+7; rolled 19).
        Hits for 13 damage (2d6[brutal 1]+6; rolled 5, 1, 1, 2).
        Soldier has -5 hp remaining (8 hp - 13 damage).
    Soldier has died!
    
  Heroes win!
  Dwarf Fighter takes a short rest.
    Steel Serpent Strike recharges.
    Spend Action Point recharges.
  
FIGHT #4:
  Roll initiative!
    Dwarf Fighter rolls 11 initiative (1d20+2; rolled 9).
    Soldier rolls 15 initiative (1d20+1; rolled 14).
    Initiative order: 
      Soldier
      Dwarf Fighter
  
  Round 1:
    Soldier's turn:
      Stats: HP 29; AC 17; Surges 1; Action Points 0
      Soldier Encounter Attack (standard action):
        Attacks Dwarf Fighter with 9 vs. 17 AC (1d20+8; rolled 1).
        Misses.
        Soldier Encounter Attack has been expended.
    Dwarf Fighter's turn:
      Stats: HP 25; AC 17; Surges 5; Action Points 0
      Steel Serpent Strike (standard action):
        Attacks Soldier with 17 vs. 17 AC (1d20+7; rolled 10).
        Hits for 21 damage (4d6[brutal 1]+6; rolled 2, 1, 4, 1, 5, 1, 4).
        Soldier has 8 hp remaining (29 hp - 21 damage).
        Steel Serpent Strike has been expended.
    
  Round 2:
    Soldier's turn:
      Stats: HP 8; AC 17; Surges 1; Action Points 0
      Soldier Basic Attack (standard action):
        Attacks Dwarf Fighter with 19 vs. 17 AC (1d20+8; rolled 11).
        Hits for 10 damage (1d10+3; rolled 7).
        Dwarf Fighter has 15 hp remaining (25 hp - 10 damage).
    Dwarf Fighter's turn:
      Stats: HP 15; AC 17; Surges 5; Action Points 0
      Reaping Strike (standard action):
        Attacks Soldier with 26 vs. 17 AC (1d20+7; rolled 19).
        Hits for 14 damage (2d6[brutal 1]+6; rolled 2, 6).
        Soldier has -6 hp remaining (8 hp - 14 damage).
      Dwarven Resilience (minor action):
        Dwarf Fighter spends a healing surge (4 remaining).
        Dwarf Fighter heals 6 hp (15 hp -> 21 hp; 0 hp wasted).
        Dwarf Fighter gains a +2 defense bonus (expires at end of next turn).
        Dwarven Resilience has been expended.
    Soldier has died!
    
  Heroes win!
  Dwarf Fighter takes a short rest.
    Dwarf Fighter spends a healing surge (3 remaining).
    Dwarf Fighter heals 6 hp (21 hp -> 27 hp; 0 hp wasted).
    Steel Serpent Strike recharges.
    Dwarven Resilience recharges.
    +2 defense bonus expires.
    Milestone:
      Dwarf Fighter gains an action point.
  
FIGHT #5:
  Roll initiative!
    Dwarf Fighter rolls 9 initiative (1d20+2; rolled 7).
    Soldier rolls 13 initiative (1d20+1; rolled 12).
    Initiative order: 
      Soldier
      Dwarf Fighter
  
  Round 1:
    Soldier's turn:
      Stats: HP 29; AC 17; Surges 1; Action Points 0
      Soldier Encounter Attack (standard action):
        Attacks Dwarf Fighter with 25 vs. 17 AC (1d20+8; rolled 17).
        Hits for 11 damage (2d10+3; rolled 5, 3).
        Dwarf Fighter has 16 hp remaining (27 hp - 11 damage).
        Soldier Encounter Attack has been expended.
    Dwarf Fighter's turn:
      Stats: HP 16; AC 17; Surges 3; Action Points 1
      Steel Serpent Strike (standard action):
        Attacks Soldier with 27 vs. 17 AC (1d20+7; rolled 20).
        Crits for 30 damage (4d6[brutal 1]+6; maximized).
        Soldier has -1 hp remaining (29 hp - 30 damage).
        Steel Serpent Strike has been expended.
      Dwarven Resilience (minor action):
        Dwarf Fighter spends a healing surge (2 remaining).
        Dwarf Fighter heals 6 hp (16 hp -> 22 hp; 0 hp wasted).
        Dwarf Fighter gains a +2 defense bonus (expires at end of next turn).
        Dwarven Resilience has been expended.
    Soldier has died!
    
  Heroes win!
  Dwarf Fighter takes a short rest.
    Dwarf Fighter spends a healing surge (1 remaining).
    Dwarf Fighter heals 6 hp (22 hp -> 27 hp; 1 hp wasted).
    Steel Serpent Strike recharges.
    Dwarven Resilience recharges.
    +2 defense bonus expires.
```
[/sblock]


----------



## sfedi (Nov 16, 2009)

Hi everybody!

I'll be joining Truename in this effort.

So far, I've managed to run a simulation very similar as the one he had in the first page (last post).
It's only one fight per day and the Second Wind ability is a Standard Action instead of Minor, and it's doesn't give the +2 Defenses bonus yet.

Note that the brutal property of a d6 is modelled by a 1d5 + 1, instead of 1d6 (Brutal 1). This is, for all mathematical purposes, the same.

Here are the results:

*Level 1 Dwarf Greatweapon Fighter VS. Level 1 Soldier*

[sblock=Combatants]
	
	



```
PCs
  Level 1 Dwarf Greatweapon Fighter
    Stats: HP 27; AC 17; Healing Surges 10
    ReapingStrike (standard; at-will) 7 vs AC; 2d5+8
    Attack (standard; encounter) 7 vs AC; 4d5+10
    Attack (standard; daily; reliable) 7 vs AC; 6d5+12
    BasicAttack (standard; at-will) 7 vs AC; 2d5+8
    SecondWind

Monsters
  Level 1 Soldier
    Stats: HP 29; AC 17; Healing Surges 1
    BasicAttack (standard; at-will) 8 vs AC; 1d10+3
```
[/sblock]

```
Fights simulated: 10000

Avg dailies used: 0.3

Avg rounds: 4.8
  2  (4.5%): ===========
  3 (19.8%): ======================================
  4 (46.1%): ===================================================================
  5 (71.0%): ===============================================================
  6 (88.2%): ===========================================
  7 (95.8%): ===================
  8 (99.0%): ========
  9 (99.6%): =
 10 (99.9%): 
 11(100.0%): 
 12(100.0%): 

Avg HP remaining: 25.6 of: 27
 23 (14.9%): =====================
 24 (27.1%): =================
 25 (39.7%): ==================
 26 (54.5%): =====================
 27(100.0%): ===================================================================

Avg surges remaining: 7.3 of: 10
  3  (1.6%): =====
  4  (8.4%): =====================
  5 (18.5%): ================================
  6 (36.1%): ========================================================
  7 (57.1%): ===================================================================
  8 (70.3%): =========================================
  9 (80.2%): ===============================
 10(100.0%): ===============================================================
```

Strangely, I find that the Dwarf Fighter NEVER dies.
Yet in Truename's simulations it died 3% of the time.

I couldn't figure out why.


----------



## Truename (Nov 16, 2009)

*A Bird in the Hand*

I've tweaked the sim's AI slightly (very slightly) so that it will spend healing surges during a short rest even if as much as 75% of the healing will be wasted. This has increased survivability by a miniscule amount, but it seems to be a bit more realistic. I might fiddle with it again once there's more ways of triggering surges, but right now it seems to be better to have the hit points than the surges.

Also, there seems to be about a 0.5% variability in the survival rates across multiple runs of the sim. Simulating 100,000 days (10x more) would eliminate the variability, but it would also take 10x as long to run, and I'm just not that patient.  So when results are close, as they are between this sim and the last one, keep in mind that there may not actually be a difference.

*Dwarf Fighter vs. Soldier*

[sblock=Combatants]

```
Dwarf Fighter:
  Stats: HP 27; AC 17; Surges 10; Action Points 1
  Initiative Bonus: +2
  Powers:
    Brute Strike:
      Daily * Reliable
      Standard Action
      Attack: 1d20+7 vs. AC
      Hit: 6d6[brutal 1]+6 damage
    Steel Serpent Strike:
      Encounter
      Standard Action
      Attack: 1d20+7 vs. AC
      Hit: 4d6[brutal 1]+6 damage
    Reaping Strike:
      At-Will
      Standard Action
      Attack: 1d20+7 vs. AC
      Hit: 2d6[brutal 1]+6 damage
      Miss: 4 damage
    Dwarven Resilience:
      Encounter
      Minor Action
      Effect:
        Spend a healing surge and regain 6 hit points.
        Gain a +2 defense bonus until end of next turn.
    Spend Action Point:
      Encounter
      Free Action
      Effect: Spend an action point and gain a standard action.

Soldier:
  Stats: HP 29; AC 17; Surges 1; Action Points 0
  Initiative Bonus: +1
  Powers:
    Soldier Encounter Attack:
      Encounter
      Standard Action
      Attack: 1d20+8 vs. AC
      Hit: 2d10+3 damage
    Soldier Basic Attack:
      At-Will
      Standard Action
      Attack: 1d20+8 vs. AC
      Hit: 1d10+3 damage
    Spend Action Point:
      Encounter
      Free Action
      Effect: Spend an action point and gain a standard action.
```
[/sblock]

```
Days simulated: 10000

Avg rounds per fight (when survived): 2.3
  1 (36.7%): ===================================================================
  2 (63.1%): ================================================
  3 (81.5%): =================================
  4 (92.6%): ====================
  5 (97.9%): =========
  6 (99.6%): ===

Avg fights survived: 3.9
  0  (2.9%): ===
  1 (12.8%): ===========
  2 (18.5%): ======
  3 (31.0%): ==============
  4 (40.4%): ==========
  5(100.0%): ===================================================================

Avg surges remaining (survivors only): 2.0 of 10
  0 (44.2%): ===================================================================
  1 (55.0%): ================
  2 (65.4%): ===============
  3 (75.0%): ==============
  4 (82.6%): ===========
  5 (89.1%): =========
  6 (93.8%): =======
  7 (96.6%): ====
  8 (98.8%): ===
 10(100.0%): =

Survival rate: 59.6%
```
[sblock=Example of 0 fight(s) survived (2.9% chance)

```
FIGHT #1:
  Roll initiative!
    Dwarf Fighter rolls 4 initiative (1d20+2; rolled 2).
    Soldier rolls 3 initiative (1d20+1; rolled 2).
    Initiative order: 
      Dwarf Fighter
      Soldier
  
  Round 1:
    Dwarf Fighter's turn:
      Stats: HP 27; AC 17; Surges 10; Action Points 1
      Brute Strike (standard action):
        Attacks Soldier with 14 vs. 17 AC (1d20+7; rolled 7).
        Misses.
        Brute Strike was not expended (Reliable).
      Spend Action Point (free action):
        Dwarf Fighter spends an action point (0 remaining).
        Dwarf Fighter gains a standard action.
        Spend Action Point has been expended.
      Brute Strike (standard action):
        Attacks Soldier with 11 vs. 17 AC (1d20+7; rolled 4).
        Misses.
        Brute Strike was not expended (Reliable).
    Soldier's turn:
      Stats: HP 29; AC 17; Surges 1; Action Points 0
      Soldier Encounter Attack (standard action):
        Attacks Dwarf Fighter with 26 vs. 17 AC (1d20+8; rolled 18).
        Hits for 21 damage (2d10+3; rolled 8, 10).
        Dwarf Fighter has 6 hp remaining (27 hp - 21 damage).
        Soldier Encounter Attack has been expended.
    
  Round 2:
    Dwarf Fighter's turn:
      Stats: HP 6; AC 17; Surges 10; Action Points 0
      Brute Strike (standard action):
        Attacks Soldier with 12 vs. 17 AC (1d20+7; rolled 5).
        Misses.
        Brute Strike was not expended (Reliable).
      Dwarven Resilience (minor action):
        Dwarf Fighter spends a healing surge (9 remaining).
        Dwarf Fighter heals 6 hp (6 hp -> 12 hp; 0 hp wasted).
        Dwarf Fighter gains a +2 defense bonus (expires at end of next turn).
        Dwarven Resilience has been expended.
    Soldier's turn:
      Stats: HP 29; AC 17; Surges 1; Action Points 0
      Soldier Basic Attack (standard action):
        Attacks Dwarf Fighter with 9 vs. 19 AC (1d20+8; rolled 1).
        Misses.
    
  Round 3:
    Dwarf Fighter's turn:
      Stats: HP 12; AC 19; Surges 9; Action Points 0
      Conditions:
        +2 defense bonus (expires at the end of this turn).
      Brute Strike (standard action):
        Attacks Soldier with 16 vs. 17 AC (1d20+7; rolled 9).
        Misses.
        Brute Strike was not expended (Reliable).
      +2 defense bonus expires.
    Soldier's turn:
      Stats: HP 29; AC 17; Surges 1; Action Points 0
      Soldier Basic Attack (standard action):
        Attacks Dwarf Fighter with 9 vs. 17 AC (1d20+8; rolled 1).
        Misses.
    
  Round 4:
    Dwarf Fighter's turn:
      Stats: HP 12; AC 17; Surges 9; Action Points 0
      Brute Strike (standard action):
        Attacks Soldier with 12 vs. 17 AC (1d20+7; rolled 5).
        Misses.
        Brute Strike was not expended (Reliable).
    Soldier's turn:
      Stats: HP 29; AC 17; Surges 1; Action Points 0
      Soldier Basic Attack (standard action):
        Attacks Dwarf Fighter with 22 vs. 17 AC (1d20+8; rolled 14).
        Hits for 9 damage (1d10+3; rolled 6).
        Dwarf Fighter has 3 hp remaining (12 hp - 9 damage).
    
  Round 5:
    Dwarf Fighter's turn:
      Stats: HP 3; AC 17; Surges 9; Action Points 0
      Brute Strike (standard action):
        Attacks Soldier with 10 vs. 17 AC (1d20+7; rolled 3).
        Misses.
        Brute Strike was not expended (Reliable).
    Soldier's turn:
      Stats: HP 29; AC 17; Surges 1; Action Points 0
      Soldier Basic Attack (standard action):
        Attacks Dwarf Fighter with 12 vs. 17 AC (1d20+8; rolled 4).
        Misses.
    
  Round 6:
    Dwarf Fighter's turn:
      Stats: HP 3; AC 17; Surges 9; Action Points 0
      Brute Strike (standard action):
        Attacks Soldier with 11 vs. 17 AC (1d20+7; rolled 4).
        Misses.
        Brute Strike was not expended (Reliable).
    Soldier's turn:
      Stats: HP 29; AC 17; Surges 1; Action Points 0
      Soldier Basic Attack (standard action):
        Attacks Dwarf Fighter with 22 vs. 17 AC (1d20+8; rolled 14).
        Hits for 10 damage (1d10+3; rolled 7).
        Dwarf Fighter has -7 hp remaining (3 hp - 10 damage).
    Dwarf Fighter has died!
    
  Villains win!
```
[/sblock]
[sblock=Example of 1 fight(s) survived (10.0% chance)

```
FIGHT #1:
  Roll initiative!
    Dwarf Fighter rolls 17 initiative (1d20+2; rolled 15).
    Soldier rolls 10 initiative (1d20+1; rolled 9).
    Initiative order: 
      Dwarf Fighter
      Soldier
  
  Round 1:
    Dwarf Fighter's turn:
      Stats: HP 27; AC 17; Surges 10; Action Points 1
      Brute Strike (standard action):
        Attacks Soldier with 16 vs. 17 AC (1d20+7; rolled 9).
        Misses.
        Brute Strike was not expended (Reliable).
      Spend Action Point (free action):
        Dwarf Fighter spends an action point (0 remaining).
        Dwarf Fighter gains a standard action.
        Spend Action Point has been expended.
      Brute Strike (standard action):
        Attacks Soldier with 18 vs. 17 AC (1d20+7; rolled 11).
        Hits for 29 damage (6d6[brutal 1]+6; rolled 2, 5, 1, 1, 5, 2, 1, 6, 3).
        Soldier has 0 hp remaining (29 hp - 29 damage).
        Brute Strike has been expended.
    Soldier has died!
    
  Heroes win!
  Dwarf Fighter takes a short rest.
    Spend Action Point recharges.
  
FIGHT #2:
  Roll initiative!
    Dwarf Fighter rolls 17 initiative (1d20+2; rolled 15).
    Soldier rolls 13 initiative (1d20+1; rolled 12).
    Initiative order: 
      Dwarf Fighter
      Soldier
  
  Round 1:
    Dwarf Fighter's turn:
      Stats: HP 27; AC 17; Surges 10; Action Points 0
      Steel Serpent Strike (standard action):
        Attacks Soldier with 12 vs. 17 AC (1d20+7; rolled 5).
        Misses.
        Steel Serpent Strike has been expended.
    Soldier's turn:
      Stats: HP 29; AC 17; Surges 1; Action Points 0
      Soldier Encounter Attack (standard action):
        Attacks Dwarf Fighter with 23 vs. 17 AC (1d20+8; rolled 15).
        Hits for 15 damage (2d10+3; rolled 9, 3).
        Dwarf Fighter has 12 hp remaining (27 hp - 15 damage).
        Soldier Encounter Attack has been expended.
    
  Round 2:
    Dwarf Fighter's turn:
      Stats: HP 12; AC 17; Surges 10; Action Points 0
      Reaping Strike (standard action):
        Attacks Soldier with 10 vs. 17 AC (1d20+7; rolled 3).
        Misses but does 4 damage (static).
        Soldier has 25 hp remaining (29 hp - 4 damage).
      Dwarven Resilience (minor action):
        Dwarf Fighter spends a healing surge (9 remaining).
        Dwarf Fighter heals 6 hp (12 hp -> 18 hp; 0 hp wasted).
        Dwarf Fighter gains a +2 defense bonus (expires at end of next turn).
        Dwarven Resilience has been expended.
    Soldier's turn:
      Stats: HP 25; AC 17; Surges 1; Action Points 0
      Soldier Basic Attack (standard action):
        Attacks Dwarf Fighter with 23 vs. 19 AC (1d20+8; rolled 15).
        Hits for 6 damage (1d10+3; rolled 3).
        Dwarf Fighter has 12 hp remaining (18 hp - 6 damage).
    
  Round 3:
    Dwarf Fighter's turn:
      Stats: HP 12; AC 19; Surges 9; Action Points 0
      Conditions:
        +2 defense bonus (expires at the end of this turn).
      Reaping Strike (standard action):
        Attacks Soldier with 14 vs. 17 AC (1d20+7; rolled 7).
        Misses but does 4 damage (static).
        Soldier has 21 hp remaining (25 hp - 4 damage).
      +2 defense bonus expires.
    Soldier's turn:
      Stats: HP 21; AC 17; Surges 1; Action Points 0
      Soldier Basic Attack (standard action):
        Attacks Dwarf Fighter with 20 vs. 17 AC (1d20+8; rolled 12).
        Hits for 12 damage (1d10+3; rolled 9).
        Dwarf Fighter has 0 hp remaining (12 hp - 12 damage).
    Dwarf Fighter has died!
    
  Villains win!
```
[/sblock]
[sblock=Example of 2 fight(s) survived (5.6% chance)

```
FIGHT #1:
  Roll initiative!
    Dwarf Fighter rolls 12 initiative (1d20+2; rolled 10).
    Soldier rolls 2 initiative (1d20+1; rolled 1).
    Initiative order: 
      Dwarf Fighter
      Soldier
  
  Round 1:
    Dwarf Fighter's turn:
      Stats: HP 27; AC 17; Surges 10; Action Points 1
      Brute Strike (standard action):
        Attacks Soldier with 12 vs. 17 AC (1d20+7; rolled 5).
        Misses.
        Brute Strike was not expended (Reliable).
      Spend Action Point (free action):
        Dwarf Fighter spends an action point (0 remaining).
        Dwarf Fighter gains a standard action.
        Spend Action Point has been expended.
      Brute Strike (standard action):
        Attacks Soldier with 14 vs. 17 AC (1d20+7; rolled 7).
        Misses.
        Brute Strike was not expended (Reliable).
    Soldier's turn:
      Stats: HP 29; AC 17; Surges 1; Action Points 0
      Soldier Encounter Attack (standard action):
        Attacks Dwarf Fighter with 23 vs. 17 AC (1d20+8; rolled 15).
        Hits for 16 damage (2d10+3; rolled 4, 9).
        Dwarf Fighter has 11 hp remaining (27 hp - 16 damage).
        Soldier Encounter Attack has been expended.
    
  Round 2:
    Dwarf Fighter's turn:
      Stats: HP 11; AC 17; Surges 10; Action Points 0
      Brute Strike (standard action):
        Attacks Soldier with 10 vs. 17 AC (1d20+7; rolled 3).
        Misses.
        Brute Strike was not expended (Reliable).
      Dwarven Resilience (minor action):
        Dwarf Fighter spends a healing surge (9 remaining).
        Dwarf Fighter heals 6 hp (11 hp -> 17 hp; 0 hp wasted).
        Dwarf Fighter gains a +2 defense bonus (expires at end of next turn).
        Dwarven Resilience has been expended.
    Soldier's turn:
      Stats: HP 29; AC 17; Surges 1; Action Points 0
      Soldier Basic Attack (standard action):
        Attacks Dwarf Fighter with 20 vs. 19 AC (1d20+8; rolled 12).
        Hits for 11 damage (1d10+3; rolled 8).
        Dwarf Fighter has 6 hp remaining (17 hp - 11 damage).
    
  Round 3:
    Dwarf Fighter's turn:
      Stats: HP 6; AC 19; Surges 9; Action Points 0
      Conditions:
        +2 defense bonus (expires at the end of this turn).
      Brute Strike (standard action):
        Attacks Soldier with 25 vs. 17 AC (1d20+7; rolled 18).
        Hits for 32 damage (6d6[brutal 1]+6; rolled 5, 3, 6, 6, 3, 3).
        Soldier has -3 hp remaining (29 hp - 32 damage).
        Brute Strike has been expended.
      +2 defense bonus expires.
    Soldier has died!
    
  Heroes win!
  Dwarf Fighter takes a short rest.
    Dwarf Fighter spends a healing surge (8 remaining).
    Dwarf Fighter heals 6 hp (6 hp -> 12 hp; 0 hp wasted).
    Dwarf Fighter spends a healing surge (7 remaining).
    Dwarf Fighter heals 6 hp (12 hp -> 18 hp; 0 hp wasted).
    Dwarf Fighter spends a healing surge (6 remaining).
    Dwarf Fighter heals 6 hp (18 hp -> 24 hp; 0 hp wasted).
    Dwarf Fighter spends a healing surge (5 remaining).
    Dwarf Fighter heals 6 hp (24 hp -> 27 hp; 3 hp wasted).
    Dwarven Resilience recharges.
    Spend Action Point recharges.
  
FIGHT #2:
  Roll initiative!
    Dwarf Fighter rolls 13 initiative (1d20+2; rolled 11).
    Soldier rolls 4 initiative (1d20+1; rolled 3).
    Initiative order: 
      Dwarf Fighter
      Soldier
  
  Round 1:
    Dwarf Fighter's turn:
      Stats: HP 27; AC 17; Surges 5; Action Points 0
      Steel Serpent Strike (standard action):
        Attacks Soldier with 17 vs. 17 AC (1d20+7; rolled 10).
        Hits for 25 damage (4d6[brutal 1]+6; rolled 6, 6, 3, 4).
        Soldier has 4 hp remaining (29 hp - 25 damage).
        Steel Serpent Strike has been expended.
    Soldier's turn:
      Stats: HP 4; AC 17; Surges 1; Action Points 0
      Soldier Encounter Attack (standard action):
        Attacks Dwarf Fighter with 16 vs. 17 AC (1d20+8; rolled 8).
        Misses.
        Soldier Encounter Attack has been expended.
    
  Round 2:
    Dwarf Fighter's turn:
      Stats: HP 27; AC 17; Surges 5; Action Points 0
      Reaping Strike (standard action):
        Attacks Soldier with 20 vs. 17 AC (1d20+7; rolled 13).
        Hits for 14 damage (2d6[brutal 1]+6; rolled 5, 3).
        Soldier has -10 hp remaining (4 hp - 14 damage).
    Soldier has died!
    
  Heroes win!
  Dwarf Fighter takes a short rest.
    Steel Serpent Strike recharges.
    Milestone:
      Dwarf Fighter gains an action point.
  
FIGHT #3:
  Roll initiative!
    Dwarf Fighter rolls 3 initiative (1d20+2; rolled 1).
    Soldier rolls 9 initiative (1d20+1; rolled 8).
    Initiative order: 
      Soldier
      Dwarf Fighter
  
  Round 1:
    Soldier's turn:
      Stats: HP 29; AC 17; Surges 1; Action Points 0
      Soldier Encounter Attack (standard action):
        Attacks Dwarf Fighter with 22 vs. 17 AC (1d20+8; rolled 14).
        Hits for 16 damage (2d10+3; rolled 5, 8).
        Dwarf Fighter has 11 hp remaining (27 hp - 16 damage).
        Soldier Encounter Attack has been expended.
    Dwarf Fighter's turn:
      Stats: HP 11; AC 17; Surges 5; Action Points 1
      Steel Serpent Strike (standard action):
        Attacks Soldier with 9 vs. 17 AC (1d20+7; rolled 2).
        Misses.
        Steel Serpent Strike has been expended.
      Dwarven Resilience (minor action):
        Dwarf Fighter spends a healing surge (4 remaining).
        Dwarf Fighter heals 6 hp (11 hp -> 17 hp; 0 hp wasted).
        Dwarf Fighter gains a +2 defense bonus (expires at end of next turn).
        Dwarven Resilience has been expended.
      Spend Action Point (free action):
        Dwarf Fighter spends an action point (0 remaining).
        Dwarf Fighter gains a standard action.
        Spend Action Point has been expended.
      Reaping Strike (standard action):
        Attacks Soldier with 18 vs. 17 AC (1d20+7; rolled 11).
        Hits for 17 damage (2d6[brutal 1]+6; rolled 6, 5).
        Soldier has 12 hp remaining (29 hp - 17 damage).
    
  Round 2:
    Soldier's turn:
      Stats: HP 12; AC 17; Surges 1; Action Points 0
      Soldier Basic Attack (standard action):
        Attacks Dwarf Fighter with 27 vs. 19 AC (1d20+8; rolled 19).
        Hits for 7 damage (1d10+3; rolled 4).
        Dwarf Fighter has 10 hp remaining (17 hp - 7 damage).
    Dwarf Fighter's turn:
      Stats: HP 10; AC 19; Surges 4; Action Points 0
      Conditions:
        +2 defense bonus (expires at the end of this turn).
      Reaping Strike (standard action):
        Attacks Soldier with 10 vs. 17 AC (1d20+7; rolled 3).
        Misses but does 4 damage (static).
        Soldier has 8 hp remaining (12 hp - 4 damage).
      +2 defense bonus expires.
    
  Round 3:
    Soldier's turn:
      Stats: HP 8; AC 17; Surges 1; Action Points 0
      Soldier Basic Attack (standard action):
        Attacks Dwarf Fighter with 13 vs. 17 AC (1d20+8; rolled 5).
        Misses.
    Dwarf Fighter's turn:
      Stats: HP 10; AC 17; Surges 4; Action Points 0
      Reaping Strike (standard action):
        Attacks Soldier with 10 vs. 17 AC (1d20+7; rolled 3).
        Misses but does 4 damage (static).
        Soldier has 4 hp remaining (8 hp - 4 damage).
    
  Round 4:
    Soldier's turn:
      Stats: HP 4; AC 17; Surges 1; Action Points 0
      Soldier Basic Attack (standard action):
        Attacks Dwarf Fighter with 19 vs. 17 AC (1d20+8; rolled 11).
        Hits for 13 damage (1d10+3; rolled 10).
        Dwarf Fighter has -3 hp remaining (10 hp - 13 damage).
    Dwarf Fighter has died!
    
  Villains win!
```
[/sblock]
[sblock=Example of 3 fight(s) survived (12.5% chance)

```
FIGHT #1:
  Roll initiative!
    Dwarf Fighter rolls 3 initiative (1d20+2; rolled 1).
    Soldier rolls 16 initiative (1d20+1; rolled 15).
    Initiative order: 
      Soldier
      Dwarf Fighter
  
  Round 1:
    Soldier's turn:
      Stats: HP 29; AC 17; Surges 1; Action Points 0
      Soldier Encounter Attack (standard action):
        Attacks Dwarf Fighter with 21 vs. 17 AC (1d20+8; rolled 13).
        Hits for 14 damage (2d10+3; rolled 2, 9).
        Dwarf Fighter has 13 hp remaining (27 hp - 14 damage).
        Soldier Encounter Attack has been expended.
    Dwarf Fighter's turn:
      Stats: HP 13; AC 17; Surges 10; Action Points 1
      Brute Strike (standard action):
        Attacks Soldier with 14 vs. 17 AC (1d20+7; rolled 7).
        Misses.
        Brute Strike was not expended (Reliable).
      Dwarven Resilience (minor action):
        Dwarf Fighter spends a healing surge (9 remaining).
        Dwarf Fighter heals 6 hp (13 hp -> 19 hp; 0 hp wasted).
        Dwarf Fighter gains a +2 defense bonus (expires at end of next turn).
        Dwarven Resilience has been expended.
      Spend Action Point (free action):
        Dwarf Fighter spends an action point (0 remaining).
        Dwarf Fighter gains a standard action.
        Spend Action Point has been expended.
      Brute Strike (standard action):
        Attacks Soldier with 25 vs. 17 AC (1d20+7; rolled 18).
        Hits for 33 damage (6d6[brutal 1]+6; rolled 5, 1, 6, 6, 6, 2, 2).
        Soldier has -4 hp remaining (29 hp - 33 damage).
        Brute Strike has been expended.
    Soldier has died!
    
  Heroes win!
  Dwarf Fighter takes a short rest.
    Dwarf Fighter spends a healing surge (8 remaining).
    Dwarf Fighter heals 6 hp (19 hp -> 25 hp; 0 hp wasted).
    Dwarf Fighter spends a healing surge (7 remaining).
    Dwarf Fighter heals 6 hp (25 hp -> 27 hp; 4 hp wasted).
    Dwarven Resilience recharges.
    Spend Action Point recharges.
    +2 defense bonus expires.
  
FIGHT #2:
  Roll initiative!
    Dwarf Fighter rolls 22 initiative (1d20+2; rolled 20).
    Soldier rolls 15 initiative (1d20+1; rolled 14).
    Initiative order: 
      Dwarf Fighter
      Soldier
  
  Round 1:
    Dwarf Fighter's turn:
      Stats: HP 27; AC 17; Surges 7; Action Points 0
      Steel Serpent Strike (standard action):
        Attacks Soldier with 23 vs. 17 AC (1d20+7; rolled 16).
        Hits for 23 damage (4d6[brutal 1]+6; rolled 5, 6, 1, 3, 3).
        Soldier has 6 hp remaining (29 hp - 23 damage).
        Steel Serpent Strike has been expended.
    Soldier's turn:
      Stats: HP 6; AC 17; Surges 1; Action Points 0
      Soldier Encounter Attack (standard action):
        Attacks Dwarf Fighter with 12 vs. 17 AC (1d20+8; rolled 4).
        Misses.
        Soldier Encounter Attack has been expended.
    
  Round 2:
    Dwarf Fighter's turn:
      Stats: HP 27; AC 17; Surges 7; Action Points 0
      Reaping Strike (standard action):
        Attacks Soldier with 12 vs. 17 AC (1d20+7; rolled 5).
        Misses but does 4 damage (static).
        Soldier has 2 hp remaining (6 hp - 4 damage).
    Soldier's turn:
      Stats: HP 2; AC 17; Surges 1; Action Points 0
      Soldier Basic Attack (standard action):
        Attacks Dwarf Fighter with 14 vs. 17 AC (1d20+8; rolled 6).
        Misses.
    
  Round 3:
    Dwarf Fighter's turn:
      Stats: HP 27; AC 17; Surges 7; Action Points 0
      Reaping Strike (standard action):
        Attacks Soldier with 20 vs. 17 AC (1d20+7; rolled 13).
        Hits for 13 damage (2d6[brutal 1]+6; rolled 1, 1, 5, 2).
        Soldier has -11 hp remaining (2 hp - 13 damage).
    Soldier has died!
    
  Heroes win!
  Dwarf Fighter takes a short rest.
    Steel Serpent Strike recharges.
    Milestone:
      Dwarf Fighter gains an action point.
  
FIGHT #3:
  Roll initiative!
    Dwarf Fighter rolls 21 initiative (1d20+2; rolled 19).
    Soldier rolls 16 initiative (1d20+1; rolled 15).
    Initiative order: 
      Dwarf Fighter
      Soldier
  
  Round 1:
    Dwarf Fighter's turn:
      Stats: HP 27; AC 17; Surges 7; Action Points 1
      Steel Serpent Strike (standard action):
        Attacks Soldier with 22 vs. 17 AC (1d20+7; rolled 15).
        Hits for 19 damage (4d6[brutal 1]+6; rolled 2, 5, 3, 3).
        Soldier has 10 hp remaining (29 hp - 19 damage).
        Steel Serpent Strike has been expended.
      Spend Action Point (free action):
        Dwarf Fighter spends an action point (0 remaining).
        Dwarf Fighter gains a standard action.
        Spend Action Point has been expended.
      Reaping Strike (standard action):
        Attacks Soldier with 17 vs. 17 AC (1d20+7; rolled 10).
        Hits for 13 damage (2d6[brutal 1]+6; rolled 5, 2).
        Soldier has -3 hp remaining (10 hp - 13 damage).
    Soldier has died!
    
  Heroes win!
  Dwarf Fighter takes a short rest.
    Steel Serpent Strike recharges.
    Spend Action Point recharges.
  
FIGHT #4:
  Roll initiative!
    Dwarf Fighter rolls 10 initiative (1d20+2; rolled 8).
    Soldier rolls 12 initiative (1d20+1; rolled 11).
    Initiative order: 
      Soldier
      Dwarf Fighter
  
  Round 1:
    Soldier's turn:
      Stats: HP 29; AC 17; Surges 1; Action Points 0
      Soldier Encounter Attack (standard action):
        Attacks Dwarf Fighter with 24 vs. 17 AC (1d20+8; rolled 16).
        Hits for 14 damage (2d10+3; rolled 5, 6).
        Dwarf Fighter has 13 hp remaining (27 hp - 14 damage).
        Soldier Encounter Attack has been expended.
    Dwarf Fighter's turn:
      Stats: HP 13; AC 17; Surges 7; Action Points 0
      Steel Serpent Strike (standard action):
        Attacks Soldier with 10 vs. 17 AC (1d20+7; rolled 3).
        Misses.
        Steel Serpent Strike has been expended.
      Dwarven Resilience (minor action):
        Dwarf Fighter spends a healing surge (6 remaining).
        Dwarf Fighter heals 6 hp (13 hp -> 19 hp; 0 hp wasted).
        Dwarf Fighter gains a +2 defense bonus (expires at end of next turn).
        Dwarven Resilience has been expended.
    
  Round 2:
    Soldier's turn:
      Stats: HP 29; AC 17; Surges 1; Action Points 0
      Soldier Basic Attack (standard action):
        Attacks Dwarf Fighter with 13 vs. 19 AC (1d20+8; rolled 5).
        Misses.
    Dwarf Fighter's turn:
      Stats: HP 19; AC 19; Surges 6; Action Points 0
      Conditions:
        +2 defense bonus (expires at the end of this turn).
      Reaping Strike (standard action):
        Attacks Soldier with 23 vs. 17 AC (1d20+7; rolled 16).
        Hits for 16 damage (2d6[brutal 1]+6; rolled 1, 1, 4, 6).
        Soldier has 13 hp remaining (29 hp - 16 damage).
      +2 defense bonus expires.
    
  Round 3:
    Soldier's turn:
      Stats: HP 13; AC 17; Surges 1; Action Points 0
      Soldier Basic Attack (standard action):
        Attacks Dwarf Fighter with 22 vs. 17 AC (1d20+8; rolled 14).
        Hits for 9 damage (1d10+3; rolled 6).
        Dwarf Fighter has 10 hp remaining (19 hp - 9 damage).
    Dwarf Fighter's turn:
      Stats: HP 10; AC 17; Surges 6; Action Points 0
      Reaping Strike (standard action):
        Attacks Soldier with 16 vs. 17 AC (1d20+7; rolled 9).
        Misses but does 4 damage (static).
        Soldier has 9 hp remaining (13 hp - 4 damage).
    
  Round 4:
    Soldier's turn:
      Stats: HP 9; AC 17; Surges 1; Action Points 0
      Soldier Basic Attack (standard action):
        Attacks Dwarf Fighter with 17 vs. 17 AC (1d20+8; rolled 9).
        Hits for 12 damage (1d10+3; rolled 9).
        Dwarf Fighter has -2 hp remaining (10 hp - 12 damage).
    Dwarf Fighter has died!
    
  Villains win!
```
[/sblock]
[sblock=Example of 4 fight(s) survived (9.3% chance)

```
FIGHT #1:
  Roll initiative!
    Dwarf Fighter rolls 12 initiative (1d20+2; rolled 10).
    Soldier rolls 12 initiative (1d20+1; rolled 11).
    Tie! Resolve with initiative bonus.
      Dwarf Fighter initiative bonus is 2.
      Soldier initiative bonus is 1.
    Initiative order: 
      Dwarf Fighter
      Soldier
  
  Round 1:
    Dwarf Fighter's turn:
      Stats: HP 27; AC 17; Surges 10; Action Points 1
      Brute Strike (standard action):
        Attacks Soldier with 25 vs. 17 AC (1d20+7; rolled 18).
        Hits for 24 damage (6d6[brutal 1]+6; rolled 4, 4, 2, 2, 4, 2).
        Soldier has 5 hp remaining (29 hp - 24 damage).
        Brute Strike has been expended.
      Spend Action Point (free action):
        Dwarf Fighter spends an action point (0 remaining).
        Dwarf Fighter gains a standard action.
        Spend Action Point has been expended.
      Steel Serpent Strike (standard action):
        Attacks Soldier with 27 vs. 17 AC (1d20+7; rolled 20).
        Crits for 30 damage (4d6[brutal 1]+6; maximized).
        Soldier has -25 hp remaining (5 hp - 30 damage).
        Steel Serpent Strike has been expended.
    Soldier has died!
    
  Heroes win!
  Dwarf Fighter takes a short rest.
    Steel Serpent Strike recharges.
    Spend Action Point recharges.
  
FIGHT #2:
  Roll initiative!
    Dwarf Fighter rolls 15 initiative (1d20+2; rolled 13).
    Soldier rolls 9 initiative (1d20+1; rolled 8).
    Initiative order: 
      Dwarf Fighter
      Soldier
  
  Round 1:
    Dwarf Fighter's turn:
      Stats: HP 27; AC 17; Surges 10; Action Points 0
      Steel Serpent Strike (standard action):
        Attacks Soldier with 12 vs. 17 AC (1d20+7; rolled 5).
        Misses.
        Steel Serpent Strike has been expended.
    Soldier's turn:
      Stats: HP 29; AC 17; Surges 1; Action Points 0
      Soldier Encounter Attack (standard action):
        Attacks Dwarf Fighter with 22 vs. 17 AC (1d20+8; rolled 14).
        Hits for 18 damage (2d10+3; rolled 10, 5).
        Dwarf Fighter has 9 hp remaining (27 hp - 18 damage).
        Soldier Encounter Attack has been expended.
    
  Round 2:
    Dwarf Fighter's turn:
      Stats: HP 9; AC 17; Surges 10; Action Points 0
      Reaping Strike (standard action):
        Attacks Soldier with 8 vs. 17 AC (1d20+7; rolled 1).
        Misses but does 4 damage (static).
        Soldier has 25 hp remaining (29 hp - 4 damage).
      Dwarven Resilience (minor action):
        Dwarf Fighter spends a healing surge (9 remaining).
        Dwarf Fighter heals 6 hp (9 hp -> 15 hp; 0 hp wasted).
        Dwarf Fighter gains a +2 defense bonus (expires at end of next turn).
        Dwarven Resilience has been expended.
    Soldier's turn:
      Stats: HP 25; AC 17; Surges 1; Action Points 0
      Soldier Basic Attack (standard action):
        Attacks Dwarf Fighter with 9 vs. 19 AC (1d20+8; rolled 1).
        Misses.
    
  Round 3:
    Dwarf Fighter's turn:
      Stats: HP 15; AC 19; Surges 9; Action Points 0
      Conditions:
        +2 defense bonus (expires at the end of this turn).
      Reaping Strike (standard action):
        Attacks Soldier with 9 vs. 17 AC (1d20+7; rolled 2).
        Misses but does 4 damage (static).
        Soldier has 21 hp remaining (25 hp - 4 damage).
      +2 defense bonus expires.
    Soldier's turn:
      Stats: HP 21; AC 17; Surges 1; Action Points 0
      Soldier Basic Attack (standard action):
        Attacks Dwarf Fighter with 10 vs. 17 AC (1d20+8; rolled 2).
        Misses.
    
  Round 4:
    Dwarf Fighter's turn:
      Stats: HP 15; AC 17; Surges 9; Action Points 0
      Reaping Strike (standard action):
        Attacks Soldier with 14 vs. 17 AC (1d20+7; rolled 7).
        Misses but does 4 damage (static).
        Soldier has 17 hp remaining (21 hp - 4 damage).
    Soldier's turn:
      Stats: HP 17; AC 17; Surges 1; Action Points 0
      Soldier Basic Attack (standard action):
        Attacks Dwarf Fighter with 23 vs. 17 AC (1d20+8; rolled 15).
        Hits for 8 damage (1d10+3; rolled 5).
        Dwarf Fighter has 7 hp remaining (15 hp - 8 damage).
    
  Round 5:
    Dwarf Fighter's turn:
      Stats: HP 7; AC 17; Surges 9; Action Points 0
      Reaping Strike (standard action):
        Attacks Soldier with 27 vs. 17 AC (1d20+7; rolled 20).
        Crits for 18 damage (2d6[brutal 1]+6; maximized).
        Soldier has -1 hp remaining (17 hp - 18 damage).
    Soldier has died!
    
  Heroes win!
  Dwarf Fighter takes a short rest.
    Dwarf Fighter spends a healing surge (8 remaining).
    Dwarf Fighter heals 6 hp (7 hp -> 13 hp; 0 hp wasted).
    Dwarf Fighter spends a healing surge (7 remaining).
    Dwarf Fighter heals 6 hp (13 hp -> 19 hp; 0 hp wasted).
    Dwarf Fighter spends a healing surge (6 remaining).
    Dwarf Fighter heals 6 hp (19 hp -> 25 hp; 0 hp wasted).
    Dwarf Fighter spends a healing surge (5 remaining).
    Dwarf Fighter heals 6 hp (25 hp -> 27 hp; 4 hp wasted).
    Steel Serpent Strike recharges.
    Dwarven Resilience recharges.
    Milestone:
      Dwarf Fighter gains an action point.
  
FIGHT #3:
  Roll initiative!
    Dwarf Fighter rolls 7 initiative (1d20+2; rolled 5).
    Soldier rolls 20 initiative (1d20+1; rolled 19).
    Initiative order: 
      Soldier
      Dwarf Fighter
  
  Round 1:
    Soldier's turn:
      Stats: HP 29; AC 17; Surges 1; Action Points 0
      Soldier Encounter Attack (standard action):
        Attacks Dwarf Fighter with 15 vs. 17 AC (1d20+8; rolled 7).
        Misses.
        Soldier Encounter Attack has been expended.
    Dwarf Fighter's turn:
      Stats: HP 27; AC 17; Surges 5; Action Points 1
      Steel Serpent Strike (standard action):
        Attacks Soldier with 25 vs. 17 AC (1d20+7; rolled 18).
        Hits for 20 damage (4d6[brutal 1]+6; rolled 5, 5, 2, 2).
        Soldier has 9 hp remaining (29 hp - 20 damage).
        Steel Serpent Strike has been expended.
      Spend Action Point (free action):
        Dwarf Fighter spends an action point (0 remaining).
        Dwarf Fighter gains a standard action.
        Spend Action Point has been expended.
      Reaping Strike (standard action):
        Attacks Soldier with 19 vs. 17 AC (1d20+7; rolled 12).
        Hits for 15 damage (2d6[brutal 1]+6; rolled 3, 6).
        Soldier has -6 hp remaining (9 hp - 15 damage).
    Soldier has died!
    
  Heroes win!
  Dwarf Fighter takes a short rest.
    Steel Serpent Strike recharges.
    Spend Action Point recharges.
  
FIGHT #4:
  Roll initiative!
    Dwarf Fighter rolls 3 initiative (1d20+2; rolled 1).
    Soldier rolls 5 initiative (1d20+1; rolled 4).
    Initiative order: 
      Soldier
      Dwarf Fighter
  
  Round 1:
    Soldier's turn:
      Stats: HP 29; AC 17; Surges 1; Action Points 0
      Soldier Encounter Attack (standard action):
        Attacks Dwarf Fighter with 22 vs. 17 AC (1d20+8; rolled 14).
        Hits for 5 damage (2d10+3; rolled 1, 1).
        Dwarf Fighter has 22 hp remaining (27 hp - 5 damage).
        Soldier Encounter Attack has been expended.
    Dwarf Fighter's turn:
      Stats: HP 22; AC 17; Surges 5; Action Points 0
      Steel Serpent Strike (standard action):
        Attacks Soldier with 11 vs. 17 AC (1d20+7; rolled 4).
        Misses.
        Steel Serpent Strike has been expended.
    
  Round 2:
    Soldier's turn:
      Stats: HP 29; AC 17; Surges 1; Action Points 0
      Soldier Basic Attack (standard action):
        Attacks Dwarf Fighter with 14 vs. 17 AC (1d20+8; rolled 6).
        Misses.
    Dwarf Fighter's turn:
      Stats: HP 22; AC 17; Surges 5; Action Points 0
      Reaping Strike (standard action):
        Attacks Soldier with 25 vs. 17 AC (1d20+7; rolled 18).
        Hits for 11 damage (2d6[brutal 1]+6; rolled 3, 1, 2).
        Soldier has 18 hp remaining (29 hp - 11 damage).
    
  Round 3:
    Soldier's turn:
      Stats: HP 18; AC 17; Surges 1; Action Points 0
      Soldier Basic Attack (standard action):
        Attacks Dwarf Fighter with 12 vs. 17 AC (1d20+8; rolled 4).
        Misses.
    Dwarf Fighter's turn:
      Stats: HP 22; AC 17; Surges 5; Action Points 0
      Reaping Strike (standard action):
        Attacks Soldier with 24 vs. 17 AC (1d20+7; rolled 17).
        Hits for 17 damage (2d6[brutal 1]+6; rolled 6, 5).
        Soldier has 1 hp remaining (18 hp - 17 damage).
    
  Round 4:
    Soldier's turn:
      Stats: HP 1; AC 17; Surges 1; Action Points 0
      Soldier Basic Attack (standard action):
        Attacks Dwarf Fighter with 28 vs. 17 AC (1d20+8; rolled 20).
        Crits for 13 damage (1d10+3; maximized).
        Dwarf Fighter has 9 hp remaining (22 hp - 13 damage).
    Dwarf Fighter's turn:
      Stats: HP 9; AC 17; Surges 5; Action Points 0
      Reaping Strike (standard action):
        Attacks Soldier with 23 vs. 17 AC (1d20+7; rolled 16).
        Hits for 15 damage (2d6[brutal 1]+6; rolled 5, 4).
        Soldier has -14 hp remaining (1 hp - 15 damage).
      Dwarven Resilience (minor action):
        Dwarf Fighter spends a healing surge (4 remaining).
        Dwarf Fighter heals 6 hp (9 hp -> 15 hp; 0 hp wasted).
        Dwarf Fighter gains a +2 defense bonus (expires at end of next turn).
        Dwarven Resilience has been expended.
    Soldier has died!
    
  Heroes win!
  Dwarf Fighter takes a short rest.
    Dwarf Fighter spends a healing surge (3 remaining).
    Dwarf Fighter heals 6 hp (15 hp -> 21 hp; 0 hp wasted).
    Dwarf Fighter spends a healing surge (2 remaining).
    Dwarf Fighter heals 6 hp (21 hp -> 27 hp; 0 hp wasted).
    Steel Serpent Strike recharges.
    Dwarven Resilience recharges.
    +2 defense bonus expires.
    Milestone:
      Dwarf Fighter gains an action point.
  
FIGHT #5:
  Roll initiative!
    Dwarf Fighter rolls 6 initiative (1d20+2; rolled 4).
    Soldier rolls 7 initiative (1d20+1; rolled 6).
    Initiative order: 
      Soldier
      Dwarf Fighter
  
  Round 1:
    Soldier's turn:
      Stats: HP 29; AC 17; Surges 1; Action Points 0
      Soldier Encounter Attack (standard action):
        Attacks Dwarf Fighter with 26 vs. 17 AC (1d20+8; rolled 18).
        Hits for 15 damage (2d10+3; rolled 3, 9).
        Dwarf Fighter has 12 hp remaining (27 hp - 15 damage).
        Soldier Encounter Attack has been expended.
    Dwarf Fighter's turn:
      Stats: HP 12; AC 17; Surges 2; Action Points 1
      Steel Serpent Strike (standard action):
        Attacks Soldier with 11 vs. 17 AC (1d20+7; rolled 4).
        Misses.
        Steel Serpent Strike has been expended.
      Dwarven Resilience (minor action):
        Dwarf Fighter spends a healing surge (1 remaining).
        Dwarf Fighter heals 6 hp (12 hp -> 18 hp; 0 hp wasted).
        Dwarf Fighter gains a +2 defense bonus (expires at end of next turn).
        Dwarven Resilience has been expended.
      Spend Action Point (free action):
        Dwarf Fighter spends an action point (0 remaining).
        Dwarf Fighter gains a standard action.
        Spend Action Point has been expended.
      Reaping Strike (standard action):
        Attacks Soldier with 22 vs. 17 AC (1d20+7; rolled 15).
        Hits for 14 damage (2d6[brutal 1]+6; rolled 1, 1, 1, 6, 1, 2).
        Soldier has 15 hp remaining (29 hp - 14 damage).
    
  Round 2:
    Soldier's turn:
      Stats: HP 15; AC 17; Surges 1; Action Points 0
      Soldier Basic Attack (standard action):
        Attacks Dwarf Fighter with 21 vs. 19 AC (1d20+8; rolled 13).
        Hits for 10 damage (1d10+3; rolled 7).
        Dwarf Fighter has 8 hp remaining (18 hp - 10 damage).
    Dwarf Fighter's turn:
      Stats: HP 8; AC 19; Surges 1; Action Points 0
      Conditions:
        +2 defense bonus (expires at the end of this turn).
      Reaping Strike (standard action):
        Attacks Soldier with 10 vs. 17 AC (1d20+7; rolled 3).
        Misses but does 4 damage (static).
        Soldier has 11 hp remaining (15 hp - 4 damage).
      +2 defense bonus expires.
    
  Round 3:
    Soldier's turn:
      Stats: HP 11; AC 17; Surges 1; Action Points 0
      Soldier Basic Attack (standard action):
        Attacks Dwarf Fighter with 9 vs. 17 AC (1d20+8; rolled 1).
        Misses.
    Dwarf Fighter's turn:
      Stats: HP 8; AC 17; Surges 1; Action Points 0
      Reaping Strike (standard action):
        Attacks Soldier with 8 vs. 17 AC (1d20+7; rolled 1).
        Misses but does 4 damage (static).
        Soldier has 7 hp remaining (11 hp - 4 damage).
    
  Round 4:
    Soldier's turn:
      Stats: HP 7; AC 17; Surges 1; Action Points 0
      Soldier Basic Attack (standard action):
        Attacks Dwarf Fighter with 24 vs. 17 AC (1d20+8; rolled 16).
        Hits for 12 damage (1d10+3; rolled 9).
        Dwarf Fighter has -4 hp remaining (8 hp - 12 damage).
    Dwarf Fighter has died!
    
  Villains win!
```
[/sblock]
[sblock=Example of 5 fight(s) survived (59.6% chance)

```
FIGHT #1:
  Roll initiative!
    Dwarf Fighter rolls 3 initiative (1d20+2; rolled 1).
    Soldier rolls 20 initiative (1d20+1; rolled 19).
    Initiative order: 
      Soldier
      Dwarf Fighter
  
  Round 1:
    Soldier's turn:
      Stats: HP 29; AC 17; Surges 1; Action Points 0
      Soldier Encounter Attack (standard action):
        Attacks Dwarf Fighter with 10 vs. 17 AC (1d20+8; rolled 2).
        Misses.
        Soldier Encounter Attack has been expended.
    Dwarf Fighter's turn:
      Stats: HP 27; AC 17; Surges 10; Action Points 1
      Brute Strike (standard action):
        Attacks Soldier with 21 vs. 17 AC (1d20+7; rolled 14).
        Hits for 30 damage (6d6[brutal 1]+6; rolled 5, 5, 6, 3, 2, 3).
        Soldier has -1 hp remaining (29 hp - 30 damage).
        Brute Strike has been expended.
    Soldier has died!
    
  Heroes win!
  Dwarf Fighter takes a short rest.
  
FIGHT #2:
  Roll initiative!
    Dwarf Fighter rolls 11 initiative (1d20+2; rolled 9).
    Soldier rolls 14 initiative (1d20+1; rolled 13).
    Initiative order: 
      Soldier
      Dwarf Fighter
  
  Round 1:
    Soldier's turn:
      Stats: HP 29; AC 17; Surges 1; Action Points 0
      Soldier Encounter Attack (standard action):
        Attacks Dwarf Fighter with 24 vs. 17 AC (1d20+8; rolled 16).
        Hits for 8 damage (2d10+3; rolled 3, 2).
        Dwarf Fighter has 19 hp remaining (27 hp - 8 damage).
        Soldier Encounter Attack has been expended.
    Dwarf Fighter's turn:
      Stats: HP 19; AC 17; Surges 10; Action Points 1
      Steel Serpent Strike (standard action):
        Attacks Soldier with 21 vs. 17 AC (1d20+7; rolled 14).
        Hits for 21 damage (4d6[brutal 1]+6; rolled 5, 3, 5, 2).
        Soldier has 8 hp remaining (29 hp - 21 damage).
        Steel Serpent Strike has been expended.
      Dwarven Resilience (minor action):
        Dwarf Fighter spends a healing surge (9 remaining).
        Dwarf Fighter heals 6 hp (19 hp -> 25 hp; 0 hp wasted).
        Dwarf Fighter gains a +2 defense bonus (expires at end of next turn).
        Dwarven Resilience has been expended.
      Spend Action Point (free action):
        Dwarf Fighter spends an action point (0 remaining).
        Dwarf Fighter gains a standard action.
        Spend Action Point has been expended.
      Reaping Strike (standard action):
        Attacks Soldier with 15 vs. 17 AC (1d20+7; rolled 8).
        Misses but does 4 damage (static).
        Soldier has 4 hp remaining (8 hp - 4 damage).
    
  Round 2:
    Soldier's turn:
      Stats: HP 4; AC 17; Surges 1; Action Points 0
      Soldier Basic Attack (standard action):
        Attacks Dwarf Fighter with 12 vs. 19 AC (1d20+8; rolled 4).
        Misses.
    Dwarf Fighter's turn:
      Stats: HP 25; AC 19; Surges 9; Action Points 0
      Conditions:
        +2 defense bonus (expires at the end of this turn).
      Reaping Strike (standard action):
        Attacks Soldier with 22 vs. 17 AC (1d20+7; rolled 15).
        Hits for 16 damage (2d6[brutal 1]+6; rolled 4, 6).
        Soldier has -12 hp remaining (4 hp - 16 damage).
      +2 defense bonus expires.
    Soldier has died!
    
  Heroes win!
  Dwarf Fighter takes a short rest.
    Dwarf Fighter spends a healing surge (8 remaining).
    Dwarf Fighter heals 6 hp (25 hp -> 27 hp; 4 hp wasted).
    Steel Serpent Strike recharges.
    Dwarven Resilience recharges.
    Spend Action Point recharges.
    Milestone:
      Dwarf Fighter gains an action point.
  
FIGHT #3:
  Roll initiative!
    Dwarf Fighter rolls 16 initiative (1d20+2; rolled 14).
    Soldier rolls 19 initiative (1d20+1; rolled 18).
    Initiative order: 
      Soldier
      Dwarf Fighter
  
  Round 1:
    Soldier's turn:
      Stats: HP 29; AC 17; Surges 1; Action Points 0
      Soldier Encounter Attack (standard action):
        Attacks Dwarf Fighter with 19 vs. 17 AC (1d20+8; rolled 11).
        Hits for 9 damage (2d10+3; rolled 5, 1).
        Dwarf Fighter has 18 hp remaining (27 hp - 9 damage).
        Soldier Encounter Attack has been expended.
    Dwarf Fighter's turn:
      Stats: HP 18; AC 17; Surges 8; Action Points 1
      Steel Serpent Strike (standard action):
        Attacks Soldier with 23 vs. 17 AC (1d20+7; rolled 16).
        Hits for 28 damage (4d6[brutal 1]+6; rolled 1, 6, 6, 5, 5).
        Soldier has 1 hp remaining (29 hp - 28 damage).
        Steel Serpent Strike has been expended.
      Dwarven Resilience (minor action):
        Dwarf Fighter spends a healing surge (7 remaining).
        Dwarf Fighter heals 6 hp (18 hp -> 24 hp; 0 hp wasted).
        Dwarf Fighter gains a +2 defense bonus (expires at end of next turn).
        Dwarven Resilience has been expended.
      Spend Action Point (free action):
        Dwarf Fighter spends an action point (0 remaining).
        Dwarf Fighter gains a standard action.
        Spend Action Point has been expended.
      Reaping Strike (standard action):
        Attacks Soldier with 14 vs. 17 AC (1d20+7; rolled 7).
        Misses but does 4 damage (static).
        Soldier has -3 hp remaining (1 hp - 4 damage).
    Soldier has died!
    
  Heroes win!
  Dwarf Fighter takes a short rest.
    Dwarf Fighter spends a healing surge (6 remaining).
    Dwarf Fighter heals 6 hp (24 hp -> 27 hp; 3 hp wasted).
    Steel Serpent Strike recharges.
    Dwarven Resilience recharges.
    Spend Action Point recharges.
    +2 defense bonus expires.
  
FIGHT #4:
  Roll initiative!
    Dwarf Fighter rolls 19 initiative (1d20+2; rolled 17).
    Soldier rolls 9 initiative (1d20+1; rolled 8).
    Initiative order: 
      Dwarf Fighter
      Soldier
  
  Round 1:
    Dwarf Fighter's turn:
      Stats: HP 27; AC 17; Surges 6; Action Points 0
      Steel Serpent Strike (standard action):
        Attacks Soldier with 11 vs. 17 AC (1d20+7; rolled 4).
        Misses.
        Steel Serpent Strike has been expended.
    Soldier's turn:
      Stats: HP 29; AC 17; Surges 1; Action Points 0
      Soldier Encounter Attack (standard action):
        Attacks Dwarf Fighter with 24 vs. 17 AC (1d20+8; rolled 16).
        Hits for 17 damage (2d10+3; rolled 6, 8).
        Dwarf Fighter has 10 hp remaining (27 hp - 17 damage).
        Soldier Encounter Attack has been expended.
    
  Round 2:
    Dwarf Fighter's turn:
      Stats: HP 10; AC 17; Surges 6; Action Points 0
      Reaping Strike (standard action):
        Attacks Soldier with 24 vs. 17 AC (1d20+7; rolled 17).
        Hits for 12 damage (2d6[brutal 1]+6; rolled 4, 2).
        Soldier has 17 hp remaining (29 hp - 12 damage).
      Dwarven Resilience (minor action):
        Dwarf Fighter spends a healing surge (5 remaining).
        Dwarf Fighter heals 6 hp (10 hp -> 16 hp; 0 hp wasted).
        Dwarf Fighter gains a +2 defense bonus (expires at end of next turn).
        Dwarven Resilience has been expended.
    Soldier's turn:
      Stats: HP 17; AC 17; Surges 1; Action Points 0
      Soldier Basic Attack (standard action):
        Attacks Dwarf Fighter with 23 vs. 19 AC (1d20+8; rolled 15).
        Hits for 8 damage (1d10+3; rolled 5).
        Dwarf Fighter has 8 hp remaining (16 hp - 8 damage).
    
  Round 3:
    Dwarf Fighter's turn:
      Stats: HP 8; AC 19; Surges 5; Action Points 0
      Conditions:
        +2 defense bonus (expires at the end of this turn).
      Reaping Strike (standard action):
        Attacks Soldier with 8 vs. 17 AC (1d20+7; rolled 1).
        Misses but does 4 damage (static).
        Soldier has 13 hp remaining (17 hp - 4 damage).
      +2 defense bonus expires.
    Soldier's turn:
      Stats: HP 13; AC 17; Surges 1; Action Points 0
      Soldier Basic Attack (standard action):
        Attacks Dwarf Fighter with 9 vs. 17 AC (1d20+8; rolled 1).
        Misses.
    
  Round 4:
    Dwarf Fighter's turn:
      Stats: HP 8; AC 17; Surges 5; Action Points 0
      Reaping Strike (standard action):
        Attacks Soldier with 14 vs. 17 AC (1d20+7; rolled 7).
        Misses but does 4 damage (static).
        Soldier has 9 hp remaining (13 hp - 4 damage).
    Soldier's turn:
      Stats: HP 9; AC 17; Surges 1; Action Points 0
      Soldier Basic Attack (standard action):
        Attacks Dwarf Fighter with 20 vs. 17 AC (1d20+8; rolled 12).
        Hits for 5 damage (1d10+3; rolled 2).
        Dwarf Fighter has 3 hp remaining (8 hp - 5 damage).
    
  Round 5:
    Dwarf Fighter's turn:
      Stats: HP 3; AC 17; Surges 5; Action Points 0
      Reaping Strike (standard action):
        Attacks Soldier with 20 vs. 17 AC (1d20+7; rolled 13).
        Hits for 16 damage (2d6[brutal 1]+6; rolled 1, 4, 6).
        Soldier has -7 hp remaining (9 hp - 16 damage).
    Soldier has died!
    
  Heroes win!
  Dwarf Fighter takes a short rest.
    Dwarf Fighter spends a healing surge (4 remaining).
    Dwarf Fighter heals 6 hp (3 hp -> 9 hp; 0 hp wasted).
    Dwarf Fighter spends a healing surge (3 remaining).
    Dwarf Fighter heals 6 hp (9 hp -> 15 hp; 0 hp wasted).
    Dwarf Fighter spends a healing surge (2 remaining).
    Dwarf Fighter heals 6 hp (15 hp -> 21 hp; 0 hp wasted).
    Dwarf Fighter spends a healing surge (1 remaining).
    Dwarf Fighter heals 6 hp (21 hp -> 27 hp; 0 hp wasted).
    Steel Serpent Strike recharges.
    Dwarven Resilience recharges.
    Milestone:
      Dwarf Fighter gains an action point.
  
FIGHT #5:
  Roll initiative!
    Dwarf Fighter rolls 4 initiative (1d20+2; rolled 2).
    Soldier rolls 14 initiative (1d20+1; rolled 13).
    Initiative order: 
      Soldier
      Dwarf Fighter
  
  Round 1:
    Soldier's turn:
      Stats: HP 29; AC 17; Surges 1; Action Points 0
      Soldier Encounter Attack (standard action):
        Attacks Dwarf Fighter with 24 vs. 17 AC (1d20+8; rolled 16).
        Hits for 14 damage (2d10+3; rolled 4, 7).
        Dwarf Fighter has 13 hp remaining (27 hp - 14 damage).
        Soldier Encounter Attack has been expended.
    Dwarf Fighter's turn:
      Stats: HP 13; AC 17; Surges 1; Action Points 1
      Steel Serpent Strike (standard action):
        Attacks Soldier with 22 vs. 17 AC (1d20+7; rolled 15).
        Hits for 23 damage (4d6[brutal 1]+6; rolled 5, 4, 4, 1, 4).
        Soldier has 6 hp remaining (29 hp - 23 damage).
        Steel Serpent Strike has been expended.
      Dwarven Resilience (minor action):
        Dwarf Fighter spends a healing surge (0 remaining).
        Dwarf Fighter heals 6 hp (13 hp -> 19 hp; 0 hp wasted).
        Dwarf Fighter gains a +2 defense bonus (expires at end of next turn).
        Dwarven Resilience has been expended.
      Spend Action Point (free action):
        Dwarf Fighter spends an action point (0 remaining).
        Dwarf Fighter gains a standard action.
        Spend Action Point has been expended.
      Reaping Strike (standard action):
        Attacks Soldier with 9 vs. 17 AC (1d20+7; rolled 2).
        Misses but does 4 damage (static).
        Soldier has 2 hp remaining (6 hp - 4 damage).
    
  Round 2:
    Soldier's turn:
      Stats: HP 2; AC 17; Surges 1; Action Points 0
      Soldier Basic Attack (standard action):
        Attacks Dwarf Fighter with 27 vs. 19 AC (1d20+8; rolled 19).
        Hits for 7 damage (1d10+3; rolled 4).
        Dwarf Fighter has 12 hp remaining (19 hp - 7 damage).
    Dwarf Fighter's turn:
      Stats: HP 12; AC 19; Surges 0; Action Points 0
      Conditions:
        +2 defense bonus (expires at the end of this turn).
      Reaping Strike (standard action):
        Attacks Soldier with 27 vs. 17 AC (1d20+7; rolled 20).
        Crits for 18 damage (2d6[brutal 1]+6; maximized).
        Soldier has -16 hp remaining (2 hp - 18 damage).
      +2 defense bonus expires.
    Soldier has died!
    
  Heroes win!
  Dwarf Fighter takes a short rest.
    Steel Serpent Strike recharges.
    Dwarven Resilience recharges.
    Spend Action Point recharges.
```
[/sblock]


----------



## Truename (Nov 16, 2009)

sfedi said:


> Strangely, I find that the Dwarf Fighter NEVER dies.
> Yet in Truename's simulations it died 3% of the time.
> 
> I couldn't figure out why.




Looking at your HP results, it looks like there's something wrong with monster damage. At 1d10+3, it should do a minimum of 4 damage every time, and yet that's the most it ever does.

I'd guess that your monster is only doing a point of damage each time it hits, or there's some other error in its attacks.


----------



## sfedi (Nov 16, 2009)

Truename said:


> Looking at your HP results, it looks like there's something wrong with monster damage. At 1d10+3, it should do a minimum of 4 damage every time, and yet that's the most it ever does.



The numbers of HP remaining are taken after the PC takes a short rest, that's why they look that way... I think.

Here's an example of what the remaining HPs look like after combat, but before the short rest:

[sblock]
	
	



```
Avg HP remaining: 19.2 of: 27

-12  (0.2%): 
-11  (0.5%): 
-10  (0.9%): =
 -9  (1.6%): =
 -8  (2.3%): =
 -7  (3.1%): ==
 -6  (4.2%): ==
 -5  (5.3%): ==
 -4  (6.4%): ===
 -3  (7.8%): ===
 -2  (9.2%): ===
 -1 (10.7%): ===
  0 (12.2%): ===
  1 (13.0%): =
  2 (13.8%): ==
  3 (14.5%): =
  4 (15.2%): =
  5 (16.1%): ==
  6 (17.0%): ==
  7 (17.8%): ==
  8 (18.7%): ==
  9 (19.5%): ==
 10 (20.3%): ==
 11 (21.3%): ==
 12 (22.2%): ==
 13 (23.0%): ==
 14 (23.9%): ==
 15 (24.9%): ==
 16 (25.7%): ==
 17 (26.5%): ==
 18 (27.4%): ==
 19 (28.3%): ==
 20 (29.1%): ==
 21 (30.0%): ==
 22 (31.1%): ==
 23 (42.6%): =============================
 24 (52.9%): ==========================
 25 (63.5%): ===========================
 26 (74.1%): ===========================
 27(100.0%): ===================================================================
```
[/sblock]

I'll change the simulation so that it measures those HPs, instead of HPs after the short rest.



Truename said:


> I'd guess that your monster is only doing a point of damage each time it hits, or there's some other error in its attacks.



I've checked this and it wasn't.


----------



## sfedi (Nov 16, 2009)

What criteria are you using for healing after each combat?

Does the PC recover after a combat even if he is unconscious/dying?
(I've discovered I had a bug that didn't healed from 0 when regaining hit points)

I also noted that the Soldier has an Action Point
Does he use it?


----------



## Truename (Nov 16, 2009)

sfedi said:


> What criteria are you using for healing after each combat?
> 
> Does the PC recover after a combat even if he is unconscious/dying?
> (I've discovered I had a bug that didn't healed from 0 when regaining hit points)
> ...




The PC doesn't recover if he's dying. I suppose I'll need to implement that once we have multiple PCs, but it's not an issue just yet. So far, the monster just keeps attacking the PC until he's dead (even if he's dying).

The soldier has an "Spend Action Point" power (as do all creatures in my sim) but he doesn't have any action points to use it on, so it doesn't do anything.


----------



## Truename (Nov 16, 2009)

sfedi said:


> The numbers of HP remaining are taken after the PC takes a short rest, that's why they look that way... I think.
> 
> Here's an example of what the remaining HPs look like after combat, but before the short rest:




Well, there's your problem. Your PC is clearly getting down below zero HP, but somehow isn't getting marked as 'dead'.


----------



## sfedi (Nov 16, 2009)

Truename said:


> Well, there's your problem. Your PC is clearly getting down below zero HP, but somehow isn't getting marked as 'dead'.



Yes, I did that. If the combat ends and the PC's dying, then he'll recover in the following short rest.

Now I've changed it so he doesn't.


----------



## Truename (Nov 16, 2009)

*Death Cab for Dwarfie*

The "dying" condition and death saving throws are now in the sim. They didn't really affect survivability, but with that final bit of code, I've finished off the basic one-on-one melee simulation.

Where next?

*Dwarf Fighter vs. Soldier*

[sblock=Combatants]

```
Dwarf Fighter:
  Stats: HP 27; AC 17; Surges 10; Action Points 1
  Initiative Bonus: +2
  Powers:
    Brute Strike:
      Daily * Reliable
      Standard Action
      Attack: 1d20+7 vs. AC
      Hit: 6d6[brutal 1]+6 damage
    Steel Serpent Strike:
      Encounter
      Standard Action
      Attack: 1d20+7 vs. AC
      Hit: 4d6[brutal 1]+6 damage
    Reaping Strike:
      At-Will
      Standard Action
      Attack: 1d20+7 vs. AC
      Hit: 2d6[brutal 1]+6 damage
      Miss: 4 damage
    Dwarven Resilience:
      Encounter
      Minor Action
      Effect:
        Spend a healing surge and regain 6 hit points.
        Gain a +2 defense bonus until end of next turn.
    Spend Action Point:
      Encounter
      Free Action
      Effect: Spend an action point and gain a standard action.

Soldier:
  Stats: HP 29; AC 17; Surges 1; Action Points 0
  Initiative Bonus: +1
  Powers:
    Soldier Encounter Attack:
      Encounter
      Standard Action
      Attack: 1d20+8 vs. AC
      Hit: 2d10+3 damage
    Soldier Basic Attack:
      At-Will
      Standard Action
      Attack: 1d20+8 vs. AC
      Hit: 1d10+3 damage
    Spend Action Point:
      Encounter
      Free Action
      Effect: Spend an action point and gain a standard action.
```
[/sblock]

```
Days simulated: 10000

Avg rounds per fight (when survived): 2.3
  1 (36.5%): ===================================================================
  2 (62.7%): ================================================
  3 (81.3%): =================================
  4 (92.4%): ====================
  5 (97.6%): =========
  6 (99.5%): ===

Avg fights survived: 4.0
  0  (2.8%): ===
  1 (12.6%): ==========
  2 (18.5%): ======
  3 (30.2%): =============
  4 (39.6%): ==========
  5(100.0%): ===================================================================

Avg surges remaining (survivors only): 1.9 of 10
  0 (44.3%): ===================================================================
  1 (55.9%): =================
  2 (66.5%): ===============
  3 (76.3%): ==============
  4 (84.1%): ===========
  5 (90.2%): =========
  6 (94.2%): ======
  7 (97.1%): ====
  8 (98.8%): ==

Survival rate: 60.4%
```
[sblock=Example of 0 fight(s) survived (2.8% chance)

```
FIGHT #1:
  Roll initiative!
    Dwarf Fighter rolls 7 initiative (1d20+2; rolled 5).
    Soldier rolls 3 initiative (1d20+1; rolled 2).
    Initiative order: 
      Dwarf Fighter
      Soldier
  
  Round 1:
    Dwarf Fighter's turn:
      Stats: HP 27; AC 17; Surges 10; Action Points 1
      Brute Strike (standard action):
        Attacks Soldier with 8 vs. 17 AC (1d20+7; rolled 1).
        Misses.
        Brute Strike was not expended (Reliable).
      Spend Action Point (free action):
        Dwarf Fighter spends an action point (0 remaining).
        Dwarf Fighter gains a standard action.
        Spend Action Point has been expended.
      Brute Strike (standard action):
        Attacks Soldier with 14 vs. 17 AC (1d20+7; rolled 7).
        Misses.
        Brute Strike was not expended (Reliable).
    Soldier's turn:
      Stats: HP 29; AC 17; Surges 1; Action Points 0
      Soldier Encounter Attack (standard action):
        Attacks Dwarf Fighter with 17 vs. 17 AC (1d20+8; rolled 9).
        Hits for 5 damage (2d10+3; rolled 1, 1).
        Dwarf Fighter has 22 hp remaining (27 hp - 5 damage).
        Soldier Encounter Attack has been expended.
    
  Round 2:
    Dwarf Fighter's turn:
      Stats: HP 22; AC 17; Surges 10; Action Points 0
      Brute Strike (standard action):
        Attacks Soldier with 8 vs. 17 AC (1d20+7; rolled 1).
        Misses.
        Brute Strike was not expended (Reliable).
    Soldier's turn:
      Stats: HP 29; AC 17; Surges 1; Action Points 0
      Soldier Basic Attack (standard action):
        Attacks Dwarf Fighter with 21 vs. 17 AC (1d20+8; rolled 13).
        Hits for 12 damage (1d10+3; rolled 9).
        Dwarf Fighter has 10 hp remaining (22 hp - 12 damage).
    
  Round 3:
    Dwarf Fighter's turn:
      Stats: HP 10; AC 17; Surges 10; Action Points 0
      Brute Strike (standard action):
        Attacks Soldier with 10 vs. 17 AC (1d20+7; rolled 3).
        Misses.
        Brute Strike was not expended (Reliable).
      Dwarven Resilience (minor action):
        Dwarf Fighter spends a healing surge (9 remaining).
        Dwarf Fighter heals 6 hp (10 hp -> 16 hp; 0 hp wasted).
        Dwarf Fighter gains a +2 defense bonus (expires at end of next turn).
        Dwarven Resilience has been expended.
    Soldier's turn:
      Stats: HP 29; AC 17; Surges 1; Action Points 0
      Soldier Basic Attack (standard action):
        Attacks Dwarf Fighter with 27 vs. 19 AC (1d20+8; rolled 19).
        Hits for 4 damage (1d10+3; rolled 1).
        Dwarf Fighter has 12 hp remaining (16 hp - 4 damage).
    
  Round 4:
    Dwarf Fighter's turn:
      Stats: HP 12; AC 19; Surges 9; Action Points 0
      Conditions:
        +2 defense bonus (expires at the end of this turn).
      Brute Strike (standard action):
        Attacks Soldier with 11 vs. 17 AC (1d20+7; rolled 4).
        Misses.
        Brute Strike was not expended (Reliable).
      +2 defense bonus expires.
    Soldier's turn:
      Stats: HP 29; AC 17; Surges 1; Action Points 0
      Soldier Basic Attack (standard action):
        Attacks Dwarf Fighter with 23 vs. 17 AC (1d20+8; rolled 15).
        Hits for 12 damage (1d10+3; rolled 9).
        Dwarf Fighter has 0 hp remaining (12 hp - 12 damage).
    
  Round 5:
    Dwarf Fighter's turn:
      Stats: HP 0; AC 17; Surges 9; Action Points 0
      Dwarf Fighter makes a death saving throw (0 failures so far).
      Passes with a 13 (1d20; rolled 13).
    Soldier's turn:
      Stats: HP 29; AC 17; Surges 1; Action Points 0
      Soldier Basic Attack (standard action):
        Attacks Dwarf Fighter with 11 vs. 17 AC (1d20+8; rolled 3).
        Misses.
    
  Round 6:
    Dwarf Fighter's turn:
      Stats: HP 0; AC 17; Surges 9; Action Points 0
      Dwarf Fighter makes a death saving throw (0 failures so far).
      Passes with a 15 (1d20; rolled 15).
    Soldier's turn:
      Stats: HP 29; AC 17; Surges 1; Action Points 0
      Soldier Basic Attack (standard action):
        Attacks Dwarf Fighter with 18 vs. 17 AC (1d20+8; rolled 10).
        Hits for 13 damage (1d10+3; rolled 10).
        Dwarf Fighter has -13 hp remaining (0 hp - 13 damage).
    Dwarf Fighter has died!
    
  Villains win!
```
[/sblock]
[sblock=Example of 1 fight(s) survived (9.8% chance)

```
FIGHT #1:
  Roll initiative!
    Dwarf Fighter rolls 21 initiative (1d20+2; rolled 19).
    Soldier rolls 20 initiative (1d20+1; rolled 19).
    Initiative order: 
      Dwarf Fighter
      Soldier
  
  Round 1:
    Dwarf Fighter's turn:
      Stats: HP 27; AC 17; Surges 10; Action Points 1
      Brute Strike (standard action):
        Attacks Soldier with 13 vs. 17 AC (1d20+7; rolled 6).
        Misses.
        Brute Strike was not expended (Reliable).
      Spend Action Point (free action):
        Dwarf Fighter spends an action point (0 remaining).
        Dwarf Fighter gains a standard action.
        Spend Action Point has been expended.
      Brute Strike (standard action):
        Attacks Soldier with 8 vs. 17 AC (1d20+7; rolled 1).
        Misses.
        Brute Strike was not expended (Reliable).
    Soldier's turn:
      Stats: HP 29; AC 17; Surges 1; Action Points 0
      Soldier Encounter Attack (standard action):
        Attacks Dwarf Fighter with 24 vs. 17 AC (1d20+8; rolled 16).
        Hits for 10 damage (2d10+3; rolled 2, 5).
        Dwarf Fighter has 17 hp remaining (27 hp - 10 damage).
        Soldier Encounter Attack has been expended.
    
  Round 2:
    Dwarf Fighter's turn:
      Stats: HP 17; AC 17; Surges 10; Action Points 0
      Brute Strike (standard action):
        Attacks Soldier with 20 vs. 17 AC (1d20+7; rolled 13).
        Hits for 24 damage (6d6[brutal 1]+6; rolled 2, 3, 2, 6, 2, 3).
        Soldier has 5 hp remaining (29 hp - 24 damage).
        Brute Strike has been expended.
      Dwarven Resilience (minor action):
        Dwarf Fighter spends a healing surge (9 remaining).
        Dwarf Fighter heals 6 hp (17 hp -> 23 hp; 0 hp wasted).
        Dwarf Fighter gains a +2 defense bonus (expires at end of next turn).
        Dwarven Resilience has been expended.
    Soldier's turn:
      Stats: HP 5; AC 17; Surges 1; Action Points 0
      Soldier Basic Attack (standard action):
        Attacks Dwarf Fighter with 11 vs. 19 AC (1d20+8; rolled 3).
        Misses.
    
  Round 3:
    Dwarf Fighter's turn:
      Stats: HP 23; AC 19; Surges 9; Action Points 0
      Conditions:
        +2 defense bonus (expires at the end of this turn).
      Steel Serpent Strike (standard action):
        Attacks Soldier with 22 vs. 17 AC (1d20+7; rolled 15).
        Hits for 19 damage (4d6[brutal 1]+6; rolled 6, 2, 1, 3, 2).
        Soldier has -14 hp remaining (5 hp - 19 damage).
        Steel Serpent Strike has been expended.
      +2 defense bonus expires.
    Soldier has died!
    
  Heroes win!
  Dwarf Fighter takes a short rest.
    Dwarf Fighter spends a healing surge (8 remaining).
    Dwarf Fighter heals 6 hp (23 hp -> 27 hp; 2 hp wasted).
    Steel Serpent Strike recharges.
    Dwarven Resilience recharges.
    Spend Action Point recharges.
  
FIGHT #2:
  Roll initiative!
    Dwarf Fighter rolls 3 initiative (1d20+2; rolled 1).
    Soldier rolls 8 initiative (1d20+1; rolled 7).
    Initiative order: 
      Soldier
      Dwarf Fighter
  
  Round 1:
    Soldier's turn:
      Stats: HP 29; AC 17; Surges 1; Action Points 0
      Soldier Encounter Attack (standard action):
        Attacks Dwarf Fighter with 24 vs. 17 AC (1d20+8; rolled 16).
        Hits for 15 damage (2d10+3; rolled 8, 4).
        Dwarf Fighter has 12 hp remaining (27 hp - 15 damage).
        Soldier Encounter Attack has been expended.
    Dwarf Fighter's turn:
      Stats: HP 12; AC 17; Surges 8; Action Points 0
      Steel Serpent Strike (standard action):
        Attacks Soldier with 11 vs. 17 AC (1d20+7; rolled 4).
        Misses.
        Steel Serpent Strike has been expended.
      Dwarven Resilience (minor action):
        Dwarf Fighter spends a healing surge (7 remaining).
        Dwarf Fighter heals 6 hp (12 hp -> 18 hp; 0 hp wasted).
        Dwarf Fighter gains a +2 defense bonus (expires at end of next turn).
        Dwarven Resilience has been expended.
    
  Round 2:
    Soldier's turn:
      Stats: HP 29; AC 17; Surges 1; Action Points 0
      Soldier Basic Attack (standard action):
        Attacks Dwarf Fighter with 26 vs. 19 AC (1d20+8; rolled 18).
        Hits for 9 damage (1d10+3; rolled 6).
        Dwarf Fighter has 9 hp remaining (18 hp - 9 damage).
    Dwarf Fighter's turn:
      Stats: HP 9; AC 19; Surges 7; Action Points 0
      Conditions:
        +2 defense bonus (expires at the end of this turn).
      Reaping Strike (standard action):
        Attacks Soldier with 12 vs. 17 AC (1d20+7; rolled 5).
        Misses but does 4 damage (static).
        Soldier has 25 hp remaining (29 hp - 4 damage).
      +2 defense bonus expires.
    
  Round 3:
    Soldier's turn:
      Stats: HP 25; AC 17; Surges 1; Action Points 0
      Soldier Basic Attack (standard action):
        Attacks Dwarf Fighter with 22 vs. 17 AC (1d20+8; rolled 14).
        Hits for 8 damage (1d10+3; rolled 5).
        Dwarf Fighter has 1 hp remaining (9 hp - 8 damage).
    Dwarf Fighter's turn:
      Stats: HP 1; AC 17; Surges 7; Action Points 0
      Reaping Strike (standard action):
        Attacks Soldier with 17 vs. 17 AC (1d20+7; rolled 10).
        Hits for 12 damage (2d6[brutal 1]+6; rolled 4, 2).
        Soldier has 13 hp remaining (25 hp - 12 damage).
    
  Round 4:
    Soldier's turn:
      Stats: HP 13; AC 17; Surges 1; Action Points 0
      Soldier Basic Attack (standard action):
        Attacks Dwarf Fighter with 21 vs. 17 AC (1d20+8; rolled 13).
        Hits for 8 damage (1d10+3; rolled 5).
        Dwarf Fighter has -7 hp remaining (1 hp - 8 damage).
    Dwarf Fighter's turn:
      Stats: HP -7; AC 17; Surges 7; Action Points 0
      Dwarf Fighter makes a death saving throw (0 failures so far).
      Rolled 20 and makes a miraculous recovery (1d20; rolled 20)!
      Dwarf Fighter spends a healing surge (6 remaining).
      Dwarf Fighter heals 6 hp (0 hp -> 6 hp; 0 hp wasted).
    
  Round 5:
    Soldier's turn:
      Stats: HP 13; AC 17; Surges 1; Action Points 0
      Soldier Basic Attack (standard action):
        Attacks Dwarf Fighter with 17 vs. 17 AC (1d20+8; rolled 9).
        Hits for 12 damage (1d10+3; rolled 9).
        Dwarf Fighter has -6 hp remaining (6 hp - 12 damage).
    Dwarf Fighter's turn:
      Stats: HP -6; AC 17; Surges 6; Action Points 0
      Dwarf Fighter makes a death saving throw (0 failures so far).
      Passes with a 11 (1d20; rolled 11).
    
  Round 6:
    Soldier's turn:
      Stats: HP 13; AC 17; Surges 1; Action Points 0
      Soldier Basic Attack (standard action):
        Attacks Dwarf Fighter with 11 vs. 17 AC (1d20+8; rolled 3).
        Misses.
    Dwarf Fighter's turn:
      Stats: HP -6; AC 17; Surges 6; Action Points 0
      Dwarf Fighter makes a death saving throw (0 failures so far).
      Passes with a 12 (1d20; rolled 12).
    
  Round 7:
    Soldier's turn:
      Stats: HP 13; AC 17; Surges 1; Action Points 0
      Soldier Basic Attack (standard action):
        Attacks Dwarf Fighter with 24 vs. 17 AC (1d20+8; rolled 16).
        Hits for 8 damage (1d10+3; rolled 5).
        Dwarf Fighter has -14 hp remaining (-6 hp - 8 damage).
    Dwarf Fighter has died!
    
  Villains win!
```
[/sblock]
[sblock=Example of 2 fight(s) survived (5.9% chance)

```
FIGHT #1:
  Roll initiative!
    Dwarf Fighter rolls 6 initiative (1d20+2; rolled 4).
    Soldier rolls 12 initiative (1d20+1; rolled 11).
    Initiative order: 
      Soldier
      Dwarf Fighter
  
  Round 1:
    Soldier's turn:
      Stats: HP 29; AC 17; Surges 1; Action Points 0
      Soldier Encounter Attack (standard action):
        Attacks Dwarf Fighter with 13 vs. 17 AC (1d20+8; rolled 5).
        Misses.
        Soldier Encounter Attack has been expended.
    Dwarf Fighter's turn:
      Stats: HP 27; AC 17; Surges 10; Action Points 1
      Brute Strike (standard action):
        Attacks Soldier with 15 vs. 17 AC (1d20+7; rolled 8).
        Misses.
        Brute Strike was not expended (Reliable).
      Spend Action Point (free action):
        Dwarf Fighter spends an action point (0 remaining).
        Dwarf Fighter gains a standard action.
        Spend Action Point has been expended.
      Brute Strike (standard action):
        Attacks Soldier with 21 vs. 17 AC (1d20+7; rolled 14).
        Hits for 35 damage (6d6[brutal 1]+6; rolled 6, 1, 5, 4, 2, 6, 6).
        Soldier has -6 hp remaining (29 hp - 35 damage).
        Brute Strike has been expended.
    Soldier has died!
    
  Heroes win!
  Dwarf Fighter takes a short rest.
    Spend Action Point recharges.
  
FIGHT #2:
  Roll initiative!
    Dwarf Fighter rolls 11 initiative (1d20+2; rolled 9).
    Soldier rolls 8 initiative (1d20+1; rolled 7).
    Initiative order: 
      Dwarf Fighter
      Soldier
  
  Round 1:
    Dwarf Fighter's turn:
      Stats: HP 27; AC 17; Surges 10; Action Points 0
      Steel Serpent Strike (standard action):
        Attacks Soldier with 27 vs. 17 AC (1d20+7; rolled 20).
        Crits for 30 damage (4d6[brutal 1]+6; maximized).
        Soldier has -1 hp remaining (29 hp - 30 damage).
        Steel Serpent Strike has been expended.
    Soldier has died!
    
  Heroes win!
  Dwarf Fighter takes a short rest.
    Steel Serpent Strike recharges.
    Milestone:
      Dwarf Fighter gains an action point.
  
FIGHT #3:
  Roll initiative!
    Dwarf Fighter rolls 15 initiative (1d20+2; rolled 13).
    Soldier rolls 20 initiative (1d20+1; rolled 19).
    Initiative order: 
      Soldier
      Dwarf Fighter
  
  Round 1:
    Soldier's turn:
      Stats: HP 29; AC 17; Surges 1; Action Points 0
      Soldier Encounter Attack (standard action):
        Attacks Dwarf Fighter with 23 vs. 17 AC (1d20+8; rolled 15).
        Hits for 20 damage (2d10+3; rolled 10, 7).
        Dwarf Fighter has 7 hp remaining (27 hp - 20 damage).
        Soldier Encounter Attack has been expended.
    Dwarf Fighter's turn:
      Stats: HP 7; AC 17; Surges 10; Action Points 1
      Steel Serpent Strike (standard action):
        Attacks Soldier with 10 vs. 17 AC (1d20+7; rolled 3).
        Misses.
        Steel Serpent Strike has been expended.
      Dwarven Resilience (minor action):
        Dwarf Fighter spends a healing surge (9 remaining).
        Dwarf Fighter heals 6 hp (7 hp -> 13 hp; 0 hp wasted).
        Dwarf Fighter gains a +2 defense bonus (expires at end of next turn).
        Dwarven Resilience has been expended.
      Spend Action Point (free action):
        Dwarf Fighter spends an action point (0 remaining).
        Dwarf Fighter gains a standard action.
        Spend Action Point has been expended.
      Reaping Strike (standard action):
        Attacks Soldier with 23 vs. 17 AC (1d20+7; rolled 16).
        Hits for 14 damage (2d6[brutal 1]+6; rolled 4, 4).
        Soldier has 15 hp remaining (29 hp - 14 damage).
    
  Round 2:
    Soldier's turn:
      Stats: HP 15; AC 17; Surges 1; Action Points 0
      Soldier Basic Attack (standard action):
        Attacks Dwarf Fighter with 18 vs. 19 AC (1d20+8; rolled 10).
        Misses.
    Dwarf Fighter's turn:
      Stats: HP 13; AC 19; Surges 9; Action Points 0
      Conditions:
        +2 defense bonus (expires at the end of this turn).
      Reaping Strike (standard action):
        Attacks Soldier with 16 vs. 17 AC (1d20+7; rolled 9).
        Misses but does 4 damage (static).
        Soldier has 11 hp remaining (15 hp - 4 damage).
      +2 defense bonus expires.
    
  Round 3:
    Soldier's turn:
      Stats: HP 11; AC 17; Surges 1; Action Points 0
      Soldier Basic Attack (standard action):
        Attacks Dwarf Fighter with 19 vs. 17 AC (1d20+8; rolled 11).
        Hits for 9 damage (1d10+3; rolled 6).
        Dwarf Fighter has 4 hp remaining (13 hp - 9 damage).
    Dwarf Fighter's turn:
      Stats: HP 4; AC 17; Surges 9; Action Points 0
      Reaping Strike (standard action):
        Attacks Soldier with 12 vs. 17 AC (1d20+7; rolled 5).
        Misses but does 4 damage (static).
        Soldier has 7 hp remaining (11 hp - 4 damage).
    
  Round 4:
    Soldier's turn:
      Stats: HP 7; AC 17; Surges 1; Action Points 0
      Soldier Basic Attack (standard action):
        Attacks Dwarf Fighter with 24 vs. 17 AC (1d20+8; rolled 16).
        Hits for 5 damage (1d10+3; rolled 2).
        Dwarf Fighter has -1 hp remaining (4 hp - 5 damage).
    Dwarf Fighter's turn:
      Stats: HP -1; AC 17; Surges 9; Action Points 0
      Dwarf Fighter makes a death saving throw (0 failures so far).
      Fails with a 7 (1d20; rolled 7).
    
  Round 5:
    Soldier's turn:
      Stats: HP 7; AC 17; Surges 1; Action Points 0
      Soldier Basic Attack (standard action):
        Attacks Dwarf Fighter with 11 vs. 17 AC (1d20+8; rolled 3).
        Misses.
    Dwarf Fighter's turn:
      Stats: HP -1; AC 17; Surges 9; Action Points 0
      Dwarf Fighter makes a death saving throw (1 failures so far).
      Passes with a 10 (1d20; rolled 10).
    
  Round 6:
    Soldier's turn:
      Stats: HP 7; AC 17; Surges 1; Action Points 0
      Soldier Basic Attack (standard action):
        Attacks Dwarf Fighter with 23 vs. 17 AC (1d20+8; rolled 15).
        Hits for 8 damage (1d10+3; rolled 5).
        Dwarf Fighter has -9 hp remaining (-1 hp - 8 damage).
    Dwarf Fighter's turn:
      Stats: HP -9; AC 17; Surges 9; Action Points 0
      Dwarf Fighter makes a death saving throw (1 failures so far).
      Passes with a 15 (1d20; rolled 15).
    
  Round 7:
    Soldier's turn:
      Stats: HP 7; AC 17; Surges 1; Action Points 0
      Soldier Basic Attack (standard action):
        Attacks Dwarf Fighter with 11 vs. 17 AC (1d20+8; rolled 3).
        Misses.
    Dwarf Fighter's turn:
      Stats: HP -9; AC 17; Surges 9; Action Points 0
      Dwarf Fighter makes a death saving throw (1 failures so far).
      Fails with a 7 (1d20; rolled 7).
    
  Round 8:
    Soldier's turn:
      Stats: HP 7; AC 17; Surges 1; Action Points 0
      Soldier Basic Attack (standard action):
        Attacks Dwarf Fighter with 23 vs. 17 AC (1d20+8; rolled 15).
        Hits for 5 damage (1d10+3; rolled 2).
        Dwarf Fighter has -14 hp remaining (-9 hp - 5 damage).
    Dwarf Fighter has died!
    
  Villains win!
```
[/sblock]
[sblock=Example of 3 fight(s) survived (11.7% chance)

```
FIGHT #1:
  Roll initiative!
    Dwarf Fighter rolls 20 initiative (1d20+2; rolled 18).
    Soldier rolls 15 initiative (1d20+1; rolled 14).
    Initiative order: 
      Dwarf Fighter
      Soldier
  
  Round 1:
    Dwarf Fighter's turn:
      Stats: HP 27; AC 17; Surges 10; Action Points 1
      Brute Strike (standard action):
        Attacks Soldier with 25 vs. 17 AC (1d20+7; rolled 18).
        Hits for 31 damage (6d6[brutal 1]+6; rolled 6, 4, 4, 2, 1, 5, 1, 4).
        Soldier has -2 hp remaining (29 hp - 31 damage).
        Brute Strike has been expended.
    Soldier has died!
    
  Heroes win!
  Dwarf Fighter takes a short rest.
  
FIGHT #2:
  Roll initiative!
    Dwarf Fighter rolls 11 initiative (1d20+2; rolled 9).
    Soldier rolls 12 initiative (1d20+1; rolled 11).
    Initiative order: 
      Soldier
      Dwarf Fighter
  
  Round 1:
    Soldier's turn:
      Stats: HP 29; AC 17; Surges 1; Action Points 0
      Soldier Encounter Attack (standard action):
        Attacks Dwarf Fighter with 14 vs. 17 AC (1d20+8; rolled 6).
        Misses.
        Soldier Encounter Attack has been expended.
    Dwarf Fighter's turn:
      Stats: HP 27; AC 17; Surges 10; Action Points 1
      Steel Serpent Strike (standard action):
        Attacks Soldier with 24 vs. 17 AC (1d20+7; rolled 17).
        Hits for 20 damage (4d6[brutal 1]+6; rolled 4, 3, 5, 2).
        Soldier has 9 hp remaining (29 hp - 20 damage).
        Steel Serpent Strike has been expended.
      Spend Action Point (free action):
        Dwarf Fighter spends an action point (0 remaining).
        Dwarf Fighter gains a standard action.
        Spend Action Point has been expended.
      Reaping Strike (standard action):
        Attacks Soldier with 22 vs. 17 AC (1d20+7; rolled 15).
        Hits for 12 damage (2d6[brutal 1]+6; rolled 3, 1, 3).
        Soldier has -3 hp remaining (9 hp - 12 damage).
    Soldier has died!
    
  Heroes win!
  Dwarf Fighter takes a short rest.
    Steel Serpent Strike recharges.
    Spend Action Point recharges.
    Milestone:
      Dwarf Fighter gains an action point.
  
FIGHT #3:
  Roll initiative!
    Dwarf Fighter rolls 18 initiative (1d20+2; rolled 16).
    Soldier rolls 14 initiative (1d20+1; rolled 13).
    Initiative order: 
      Dwarf Fighter
      Soldier
  
  Round 1:
    Dwarf Fighter's turn:
      Stats: HP 27; AC 17; Surges 10; Action Points 1
      Steel Serpent Strike (standard action):
        Attacks Soldier with 18 vs. 17 AC (1d20+7; rolled 11).
        Hits for 21 damage (4d6[brutal 1]+6; rolled 3, 4, 1, 4, 4).
        Soldier has 8 hp remaining (29 hp - 21 damage).
        Steel Serpent Strike has been expended.
      Spend Action Point (free action):
        Dwarf Fighter spends an action point (0 remaining).
        Dwarf Fighter gains a standard action.
        Spend Action Point has been expended.
      Reaping Strike (standard action):
        Attacks Soldier with 17 vs. 17 AC (1d20+7; rolled 10).
        Hits for 16 damage (2d6[brutal 1]+6; rolled 6, 4).
        Soldier has -8 hp remaining (8 hp - 16 damage).
    Soldier has died!
    
  Heroes win!
  Dwarf Fighter takes a short rest.
    Steel Serpent Strike recharges.
    Spend Action Point recharges.
  
FIGHT #4:
  Roll initiative!
    Dwarf Fighter rolls 19 initiative (1d20+2; rolled 17).
    Soldier rolls 17 initiative (1d20+1; rolled 16).
    Initiative order: 
      Dwarf Fighter
      Soldier
  
  Round 1:
    Dwarf Fighter's turn:
      Stats: HP 27; AC 17; Surges 10; Action Points 0
      Steel Serpent Strike (standard action):
        Attacks Soldier with 10 vs. 17 AC (1d20+7; rolled 3).
        Misses.
        Steel Serpent Strike has been expended.
    Soldier's turn:
      Stats: HP 29; AC 17; Surges 1; Action Points 0
      Soldier Encounter Attack (standard action):
        Attacks Dwarf Fighter with 28 vs. 17 AC (1d20+8; rolled 20).
        Crits for 23 damage (2d10+3; maximized).
        Dwarf Fighter has 4 hp remaining (27 hp - 23 damage).
        Soldier Encounter Attack has been expended.
    
  Round 2:
    Dwarf Fighter's turn:
      Stats: HP 4; AC 17; Surges 10; Action Points 0
      Reaping Strike (standard action):
        Attacks Soldier with 16 vs. 17 AC (1d20+7; rolled 9).
        Misses but does 4 damage (static).
        Soldier has 25 hp remaining (29 hp - 4 damage).
      Dwarven Resilience (minor action):
        Dwarf Fighter spends a healing surge (9 remaining).
        Dwarf Fighter heals 6 hp (4 hp -> 10 hp; 0 hp wasted).
        Dwarf Fighter gains a +2 defense bonus (expires at end of next turn).
        Dwarven Resilience has been expended.
    Soldier's turn:
      Stats: HP 25; AC 17; Surges 1; Action Points 0
      Soldier Basic Attack (standard action):
        Attacks Dwarf Fighter with 25 vs. 19 AC (1d20+8; rolled 17).
        Hits for 7 damage (1d10+3; rolled 4).
        Dwarf Fighter has 3 hp remaining (10 hp - 7 damage).
    
  Round 3:
    Dwarf Fighter's turn:
      Stats: HP 3; AC 19; Surges 9; Action Points 0
      Conditions:
        +2 defense bonus (expires at the end of this turn).
      Reaping Strike (standard action):
        Attacks Soldier with 21 vs. 17 AC (1d20+7; rolled 14).
        Hits for 16 damage (2d6[brutal 1]+6; rolled 4, 1, 1, 6).
        Soldier has 9 hp remaining (25 hp - 16 damage).
      +2 defense bonus expires.
    Soldier's turn:
      Stats: HP 9; AC 17; Surges 1; Action Points 0
      Soldier Basic Attack (standard action):
        Attacks Dwarf Fighter with 26 vs. 17 AC (1d20+8; rolled 18).
        Hits for 8 damage (1d10+3; rolled 5).
        Dwarf Fighter has -5 hp remaining (3 hp - 8 damage).
    
  Round 4:
    Dwarf Fighter's turn:
      Stats: HP -5; AC 17; Surges 9; Action Points 0
      Dwarf Fighter makes a death saving throw (0 failures so far).
      Fails with a 8 (1d20; rolled 8).
    Soldier's turn:
      Stats: HP 9; AC 17; Surges 1; Action Points 0
      Soldier Basic Attack (standard action):
        Attacks Dwarf Fighter with 22 vs. 17 AC (1d20+8; rolled 14).
        Hits for 8 damage (1d10+3; rolled 5).
        Dwarf Fighter has -13 hp remaining (-5 hp - 8 damage).
    Dwarf Fighter has died!
    
  Villains win!
```
[/sblock]
[sblock=Example of 4 fight(s) survived (9.3% chance)

```
FIGHT #1:
  Roll initiative!
    Dwarf Fighter rolls 21 initiative (1d20+2; rolled 19).
    Soldier rolls 19 initiative (1d20+1; rolled 18).
    Initiative order: 
      Dwarf Fighter
      Soldier
  
  Round 1:
    Dwarf Fighter's turn:
      Stats: HP 27; AC 17; Surges 10; Action Points 1
      Brute Strike (standard action):
        Attacks Soldier with 11 vs. 17 AC (1d20+7; rolled 4).
        Misses.
        Brute Strike was not expended (Reliable).
      Spend Action Point (free action):
        Dwarf Fighter spends an action point (0 remaining).
        Dwarf Fighter gains a standard action.
        Spend Action Point has been expended.
      Brute Strike (standard action):
        Attacks Soldier with 13 vs. 17 AC (1d20+7; rolled 6).
        Misses.
        Brute Strike was not expended (Reliable).
    Soldier's turn:
      Stats: HP 29; AC 17; Surges 1; Action Points 0
      Soldier Encounter Attack (standard action):
        Attacks Dwarf Fighter with 27 vs. 17 AC (1d20+8; rolled 19).
        Hits for 13 damage (2d10+3; rolled 6, 4).
        Dwarf Fighter has 14 hp remaining (27 hp - 13 damage).
        Soldier Encounter Attack has been expended.
    
  Round 2:
    Dwarf Fighter's turn:
      Stats: HP 14; AC 17; Surges 10; Action Points 0
      Brute Strike (standard action):
        Attacks Soldier with 25 vs. 17 AC (1d20+7; rolled 18).
        Hits for 31 damage (6d6[brutal 1]+6; rolled 6, 2, 3, 4, 4, 6).
        Soldier has -2 hp remaining (29 hp - 31 damage).
        Brute Strike has been expended.
      Dwarven Resilience (minor action):
        Dwarf Fighter spends a healing surge (9 remaining).
        Dwarf Fighter heals 6 hp (14 hp -> 20 hp; 0 hp wasted).
        Dwarf Fighter gains a +2 defense bonus (expires at end of next turn).
        Dwarven Resilience has been expended.
    Soldier has died!
    
  Heroes win!
  Dwarf Fighter takes a short rest.
    Dwarf Fighter spends a healing surge (8 remaining).
    Dwarf Fighter heals 6 hp (20 hp -> 26 hp; 0 hp wasted).
    Dwarven Resilience recharges.
    Spend Action Point recharges.
    +2 defense bonus expires.
  
FIGHT #2:
  Roll initiative!
    Dwarf Fighter rolls 22 initiative (1d20+2; rolled 20).
    Soldier rolls 11 initiative (1d20+1; rolled 10).
    Initiative order: 
      Dwarf Fighter
      Soldier
  
  Round 1:
    Dwarf Fighter's turn:
      Stats: HP 26; AC 17; Surges 8; Action Points 0
      Steel Serpent Strike (standard action):
        Attacks Soldier with 8 vs. 17 AC (1d20+7; rolled 1).
        Misses.
        Steel Serpent Strike has been expended.
    Soldier's turn:
      Stats: HP 29; AC 17; Surges 1; Action Points 0
      Soldier Encounter Attack (standard action):
        Attacks Dwarf Fighter with 11 vs. 17 AC (1d20+8; rolled 3).
        Misses.
        Soldier Encounter Attack has been expended.
    
  Round 2:
    Dwarf Fighter's turn:
      Stats: HP 26; AC 17; Surges 8; Action Points 0
      Reaping Strike (standard action):
        Attacks Soldier with 13 vs. 17 AC (1d20+7; rolled 6).
        Misses but does 4 damage (static).
        Soldier has 25 hp remaining (29 hp - 4 damage).
    Soldier's turn:
      Stats: HP 25; AC 17; Surges 1; Action Points 0
      Soldier Basic Attack (standard action):
        Attacks Dwarf Fighter with 22 vs. 17 AC (1d20+8; rolled 14).
        Hits for 10 damage (1d10+3; rolled 7).
        Dwarf Fighter has 16 hp remaining (26 hp - 10 damage).
    
  Round 3:
    Dwarf Fighter's turn:
      Stats: HP 16; AC 17; Surges 8; Action Points 0
      Reaping Strike (standard action):
        Attacks Soldier with 22 vs. 17 AC (1d20+7; rolled 15).
        Hits for 17 damage (2d6[brutal 1]+6; rolled 5, 1, 6).
        Soldier has 8 hp remaining (25 hp - 17 damage).
      Dwarven Resilience (minor action):
        Dwarf Fighter spends a healing surge (7 remaining).
        Dwarf Fighter heals 6 hp (16 hp -> 22 hp; 0 hp wasted).
        Dwarf Fighter gains a +2 defense bonus (expires at end of next turn).
        Dwarven Resilience has been expended.
    Soldier's turn:
      Stats: HP 8; AC 17; Surges 1; Action Points 0
      Soldier Basic Attack (standard action):
        Attacks Dwarf Fighter with 21 vs. 19 AC (1d20+8; rolled 13).
        Hits for 8 damage (1d10+3; rolled 5).
        Dwarf Fighter has 14 hp remaining (22 hp - 8 damage).
    
  Round 4:
    Dwarf Fighter's turn:
      Stats: HP 14; AC 19; Surges 7; Action Points 0
      Conditions:
        +2 defense bonus (expires at the end of this turn).
      Reaping Strike (standard action):
        Attacks Soldier with 26 vs. 17 AC (1d20+7; rolled 19).
        Hits for 14 damage (2d6[brutal 1]+6; rolled 3, 1, 5).
        Soldier has -6 hp remaining (8 hp - 14 damage).
      +2 defense bonus expires.
    Soldier has died!
    
  Heroes win!
  Dwarf Fighter takes a short rest.
    Dwarf Fighter spends a healing surge (6 remaining).
    Dwarf Fighter heals 6 hp (14 hp -> 20 hp; 0 hp wasted).
    Dwarf Fighter spends a healing surge (5 remaining).
    Dwarf Fighter heals 6 hp (20 hp -> 26 hp; 0 hp wasted).
    Steel Serpent Strike recharges.
    Dwarven Resilience recharges.
    Milestone:
      Dwarf Fighter gains an action point.
  
FIGHT #3:
  Roll initiative!
    Dwarf Fighter rolls 5 initiative (1d20+2; rolled 3).
    Soldier rolls 16 initiative (1d20+1; rolled 15).
    Initiative order: 
      Soldier
      Dwarf Fighter
  
  Round 1:
    Soldier's turn:
      Stats: HP 29; AC 17; Surges 1; Action Points 0
      Soldier Encounter Attack (standard action):
        Attacks Dwarf Fighter with 19 vs. 17 AC (1d20+8; rolled 11).
        Hits for 12 damage (2d10+3; rolled 6, 3).
        Dwarf Fighter has 14 hp remaining (26 hp - 12 damage).
        Soldier Encounter Attack has been expended.
    Dwarf Fighter's turn:
      Stats: HP 14; AC 17; Surges 5; Action Points 1
      Steel Serpent Strike (standard action):
        Attacks Soldier with 24 vs. 17 AC (1d20+7; rolled 17).
        Hits for 25 damage (4d6[brutal 1]+6; rolled 5, 4, 4, 6).
        Soldier has 4 hp remaining (29 hp - 25 damage).
        Steel Serpent Strike has been expended.
      Dwarven Resilience (minor action):
        Dwarf Fighter spends a healing surge (4 remaining).
        Dwarf Fighter heals 6 hp (14 hp -> 20 hp; 0 hp wasted).
        Dwarf Fighter gains a +2 defense bonus (expires at end of next turn).
        Dwarven Resilience has been expended.
      Spend Action Point (free action):
        Dwarf Fighter spends an action point (0 remaining).
        Dwarf Fighter gains a standard action.
        Spend Action Point has been expended.
      Reaping Strike (standard action):
        Attacks Soldier with 25 vs. 17 AC (1d20+7; rolled 18).
        Hits for 10 damage (2d6[brutal 1]+6; rolled 1, 2, 2).
        Soldier has -6 hp remaining (4 hp - 10 damage).
    Soldier has died!
    
  Heroes win!
  Dwarf Fighter takes a short rest.
    Dwarf Fighter spends a healing surge (3 remaining).
    Dwarf Fighter heals 6 hp (20 hp -> 26 hp; 0 hp wasted).
    Steel Serpent Strike recharges.
    Dwarven Resilience recharges.
    Spend Action Point recharges.
    +2 defense bonus expires.
  
FIGHT #4:
  Roll initiative!
    Dwarf Fighter rolls 12 initiative (1d20+2; rolled 10).
    Soldier rolls 16 initiative (1d20+1; rolled 15).
    Initiative order: 
      Soldier
      Dwarf Fighter
  
  Round 1:
    Soldier's turn:
      Stats: HP 29; AC 17; Surges 1; Action Points 0
      Soldier Encounter Attack (standard action):
        Attacks Dwarf Fighter with 18 vs. 17 AC (1d20+8; rolled 10).
        Hits for 8 damage (2d10+3; rolled 4, 1).
        Dwarf Fighter has 18 hp remaining (26 hp - 8 damage).
        Soldier Encounter Attack has been expended.
    Dwarf Fighter's turn:
      Stats: HP 18; AC 17; Surges 3; Action Points 0
      Steel Serpent Strike (standard action):
        Attacks Soldier with 10 vs. 17 AC (1d20+7; rolled 3).
        Misses.
        Steel Serpent Strike has been expended.
      Dwarven Resilience (minor action):
        Dwarf Fighter spends a healing surge (2 remaining).
        Dwarf Fighter heals 6 hp (18 hp -> 24 hp; 0 hp wasted).
        Dwarf Fighter gains a +2 defense bonus (expires at end of next turn).
        Dwarven Resilience has been expended.
    
  Round 2:
    Soldier's turn:
      Stats: HP 29; AC 17; Surges 1; Action Points 0
      Soldier Basic Attack (standard action):
        Attacks Dwarf Fighter with 25 vs. 19 AC (1d20+8; rolled 17).
        Hits for 7 damage (1d10+3; rolled 4).
        Dwarf Fighter has 17 hp remaining (24 hp - 7 damage).
    Dwarf Fighter's turn:
      Stats: HP 17; AC 19; Surges 2; Action Points 0
      Conditions:
        +2 defense bonus (expires at the end of this turn).
      Reaping Strike (standard action):
        Attacks Soldier with 19 vs. 17 AC (1d20+7; rolled 12).
        Hits for 15 damage (2d6[brutal 1]+6; rolled 6, 3).
        Soldier has 14 hp remaining (29 hp - 15 damage).
      +2 defense bonus expires.
    
  Round 3:
    Soldier's turn:
      Stats: HP 14; AC 17; Surges 1; Action Points 0
      Soldier Basic Attack (standard action):
        Attacks Dwarf Fighter with 26 vs. 17 AC (1d20+8; rolled 18).
        Hits for 12 damage (1d10+3; rolled 9).
        Dwarf Fighter has 5 hp remaining (17 hp - 12 damage).
    Dwarf Fighter's turn:
      Stats: HP 5; AC 17; Surges 2; Action Points 0
      Reaping Strike (standard action):
        Attacks Soldier with 27 vs. 17 AC (1d20+7; rolled 20).
        Crits for 18 damage (2d6[brutal 1]+6; maximized).
        Soldier has -4 hp remaining (14 hp - 18 damage).
    Soldier has died!
    
  Heroes win!
  Dwarf Fighter takes a short rest.
    Dwarf Fighter spends a healing surge (1 remaining).
    Dwarf Fighter heals 6 hp (5 hp -> 11 hp; 0 hp wasted).
    Dwarf Fighter spends a healing surge (0 remaining).
    Dwarf Fighter heals 6 hp (11 hp -> 17 hp; 0 hp wasted).
    Steel Serpent Strike recharges.
    Dwarven Resilience recharges.
    Milestone:
      Dwarf Fighter gains an action point.
  
FIGHT #5:
  Roll initiative!
    Dwarf Fighter rolls 13 initiative (1d20+2; rolled 11).
    Soldier rolls 3 initiative (1d20+1; rolled 2).
    Initiative order: 
      Dwarf Fighter
      Soldier
  
  Round 1:
    Dwarf Fighter's turn:
      Stats: HP 17; AC 17; Surges 0; Action Points 1
      Steel Serpent Strike (standard action):
        Attacks Soldier with 13 vs. 17 AC (1d20+7; rolled 6).
        Misses.
        Steel Serpent Strike has been expended.
      Spend Action Point (free action):
        Dwarf Fighter spends an action point (0 remaining).
        Dwarf Fighter gains a standard action.
        Spend Action Point has been expended.
      Reaping Strike (standard action):
        Attacks Soldier with 18 vs. 17 AC (1d20+7; rolled 11).
        Hits for 17 damage (2d6[brutal 1]+6; rolled 1, 6, 5).
        Soldier has 12 hp remaining (29 hp - 17 damage).
    Soldier's turn:
      Stats: HP 12; AC 17; Surges 1; Action Points 0
      Soldier Encounter Attack (standard action):
        Attacks Dwarf Fighter with 20 vs. 17 AC (1d20+8; rolled 12).
        Hits for 17 damage (2d10+3; rolled 10, 4).
        Dwarf Fighter has 0 hp remaining (17 hp - 17 damage).
        Soldier Encounter Attack has been expended.
    
  Round 2:
    Dwarf Fighter's turn:
      Stats: HP 0; AC 17; Surges 0; Action Points 0
      Dwarf Fighter makes a death saving throw (0 failures so far).
      Fails with a 1 (1d20; rolled 1).
    Soldier's turn:
      Stats: HP 12; AC 17; Surges 1; Action Points 0
      Soldier Basic Attack (standard action):
        Attacks Dwarf Fighter with 23 vs. 17 AC (1d20+8; rolled 15).
        Hits for 11 damage (1d10+3; rolled 8).
        Dwarf Fighter has -11 hp remaining (0 hp - 11 damage).
    
  Round 3:
    Dwarf Fighter's turn:
      Stats: HP -11; AC 17; Surges 0; Action Points 0
      Dwarf Fighter makes a death saving throw (1 failures so far).
      Passes with a 16 (1d20; rolled 16).
    Soldier's turn:
      Stats: HP 12; AC 17; Surges 1; Action Points 0
      Soldier Basic Attack (standard action):
        Attacks Dwarf Fighter with 19 vs. 17 AC (1d20+8; rolled 11).
        Hits for 5 damage (1d10+3; rolled 2).
        Dwarf Fighter has -16 hp remaining (-11 hp - 5 damage).
    Dwarf Fighter has died!
    
  Villains win!
```
[/sblock]
[sblock=Example of 5 fight(s) survived (60.4% chance)

```
FIGHT #1:
  Roll initiative!
    Dwarf Fighter rolls 13 initiative (1d20+2; rolled 11).
    Soldier rolls 2 initiative (1d20+1; rolled 1).
    Initiative order: 
      Dwarf Fighter
      Soldier
  
  Round 1:
    Dwarf Fighter's turn:
      Stats: HP 27; AC 17; Surges 10; Action Points 1
      Brute Strike (standard action):
        Attacks Soldier with 13 vs. 17 AC (1d20+7; rolled 6).
        Misses.
        Brute Strike was not expended (Reliable).
      Spend Action Point (free action):
        Dwarf Fighter spends an action point (0 remaining).
        Dwarf Fighter gains a standard action.
        Spend Action Point has been expended.
      Brute Strike (standard action):
        Attacks Soldier with 26 vs. 17 AC (1d20+7; rolled 19).
        Hits for 31 damage (6d6[brutal 1]+6; rolled 1, 4, 6, 1, 2, 1, 4, 5, 4).
        Soldier has -2 hp remaining (29 hp - 31 damage).
        Brute Strike has been expended.
    Soldier has died!
    
  Heroes win!
  Dwarf Fighter takes a short rest.
    Spend Action Point recharges.
  
FIGHT #2:
  Roll initiative!
    Dwarf Fighter rolls 10 initiative (1d20+2; rolled 8).
    Soldier rolls 12 initiative (1d20+1; rolled 11).
    Initiative order: 
      Soldier
      Dwarf Fighter
  
  Round 1:
    Soldier's turn:
      Stats: HP 29; AC 17; Surges 1; Action Points 0
      Soldier Encounter Attack (standard action):
        Attacks Dwarf Fighter with 20 vs. 17 AC (1d20+8; rolled 12).
        Hits for 9 damage (2d10+3; rolled 5, 1).
        Dwarf Fighter has 18 hp remaining (27 hp - 9 damage).
        Soldier Encounter Attack has been expended.
    Dwarf Fighter's turn:
      Stats: HP 18; AC 17; Surges 10; Action Points 0
      Steel Serpent Strike (standard action):
        Attacks Soldier with 11 vs. 17 AC (1d20+7; rolled 4).
        Misses.
        Steel Serpent Strike has been expended.
      Dwarven Resilience (minor action):
        Dwarf Fighter spends a healing surge (9 remaining).
        Dwarf Fighter heals 6 hp (18 hp -> 24 hp; 0 hp wasted).
        Dwarf Fighter gains a +2 defense bonus (expires at end of next turn).
        Dwarven Resilience has been expended.
    
  Round 2:
    Soldier's turn:
      Stats: HP 29; AC 17; Surges 1; Action Points 0
      Soldier Basic Attack (standard action):
        Attacks Dwarf Fighter with 15 vs. 19 AC (1d20+8; rolled 7).
        Misses.
    Dwarf Fighter's turn:
      Stats: HP 24; AC 19; Surges 9; Action Points 0
      Conditions:
        +2 defense bonus (expires at the end of this turn).
      Reaping Strike (standard action):
        Attacks Soldier with 16 vs. 17 AC (1d20+7; rolled 9).
        Misses but does 4 damage (static).
        Soldier has 25 hp remaining (29 hp - 4 damage).
      +2 defense bonus expires.
    
  Round 3:
    Soldier's turn:
      Stats: HP 25; AC 17; Surges 1; Action Points 0
      Soldier Basic Attack (standard action):
        Attacks Dwarf Fighter with 28 vs. 17 AC (1d20+8; rolled 20).
        Crits for 13 damage (1d10+3; maximized).
        Dwarf Fighter has 11 hp remaining (24 hp - 13 damage).
    Dwarf Fighter's turn:
      Stats: HP 11; AC 17; Surges 9; Action Points 0
      Reaping Strike (standard action):
        Attacks Soldier with 17 vs. 17 AC (1d20+7; rolled 10).
        Hits for 15 damage (2d6[brutal 1]+6; rolled 6, 3).
        Soldier has 10 hp remaining (25 hp - 15 damage).
    
  Round 4:
    Soldier's turn:
      Stats: HP 10; AC 17; Surges 1; Action Points 0
      Soldier Basic Attack (standard action):
        Attacks Dwarf Fighter with 11 vs. 17 AC (1d20+8; rolled 3).
        Misses.
    Dwarf Fighter's turn:
      Stats: HP 11; AC 17; Surges 9; Action Points 0
      Reaping Strike (standard action):
        Attacks Soldier with 19 vs. 17 AC (1d20+7; rolled 12).
        Hits for 13 damage (2d6[brutal 1]+6; rolled 2, 5).
        Soldier has -3 hp remaining (10 hp - 13 damage).
    Soldier has died!
    
  Heroes win!
  Dwarf Fighter takes a short rest.
    Dwarf Fighter spends a healing surge (8 remaining).
    Dwarf Fighter heals 6 hp (11 hp -> 17 hp; 0 hp wasted).
    Dwarf Fighter spends a healing surge (7 remaining).
    Dwarf Fighter heals 6 hp (17 hp -> 23 hp; 0 hp wasted).
    Dwarf Fighter spends a healing surge (6 remaining).
    Dwarf Fighter heals 6 hp (23 hp -> 27 hp; 2 hp wasted).
    Steel Serpent Strike recharges.
    Dwarven Resilience recharges.
    Milestone:
      Dwarf Fighter gains an action point.
  
FIGHT #3:
  Roll initiative!
    Dwarf Fighter rolls 6 initiative (1d20+2; rolled 4).
    Soldier rolls 17 initiative (1d20+1; rolled 16).
    Initiative order: 
      Soldier
      Dwarf Fighter
  
  Round 1:
    Soldier's turn:
      Stats: HP 29; AC 17; Surges 1; Action Points 0
      Soldier Encounter Attack (standard action):
        Attacks Dwarf Fighter with 15 vs. 17 AC (1d20+8; rolled 7).
        Misses.
        Soldier Encounter Attack has been expended.
    Dwarf Fighter's turn:
      Stats: HP 27; AC 17; Surges 6; Action Points 1
      Steel Serpent Strike (standard action):
        Attacks Soldier with 27 vs. 17 AC (1d20+7; rolled 20).
        Crits for 30 damage (4d6[brutal 1]+6; maximized).
        Soldier has -1 hp remaining (29 hp - 30 damage).
        Steel Serpent Strike has been expended.
    Soldier has died!
    
  Heroes win!
  Dwarf Fighter takes a short rest.
    Steel Serpent Strike recharges.
  
FIGHT #4:
  Roll initiative!
    Dwarf Fighter rolls 14 initiative (1d20+2; rolled 12).
    Soldier rolls 9 initiative (1d20+1; rolled 8).
    Initiative order: 
      Dwarf Fighter
      Soldier
  
  Round 1:
    Dwarf Fighter's turn:
      Stats: HP 27; AC 17; Surges 6; Action Points 1
      Steel Serpent Strike (standard action):
        Attacks Soldier with 22 vs. 17 AC (1d20+7; rolled 15).
        Hits for 19 damage (4d6[brutal 1]+6; rolled 1, 2, 6, 3, 2).
        Soldier has 10 hp remaining (29 hp - 19 damage).
        Steel Serpent Strike has been expended.
      Spend Action Point (free action):
        Dwarf Fighter spends an action point (0 remaining).
        Dwarf Fighter gains a standard action.
        Spend Action Point has been expended.
      Reaping Strike (standard action):
        Attacks Soldier with 16 vs. 17 AC (1d20+7; rolled 9).
        Misses but does 4 damage (static).
        Soldier has 6 hp remaining (10 hp - 4 damage).
    Soldier's turn:
      Stats: HP 6; AC 17; Surges 1; Action Points 0
      Soldier Encounter Attack (standard action):
        Attacks Dwarf Fighter with 21 vs. 17 AC (1d20+8; rolled 13).
        Hits for 17 damage (2d10+3; rolled 7, 7).
        Dwarf Fighter has 10 hp remaining (27 hp - 17 damage).
        Soldier Encounter Attack has been expended.
    
  Round 2:
    Dwarf Fighter's turn:
      Stats: HP 10; AC 17; Surges 6; Action Points 0
      Reaping Strike (standard action):
        Attacks Soldier with 22 vs. 17 AC (1d20+7; rolled 15).
        Hits for 11 damage (2d6[brutal 1]+6; rolled 3, 2).
        Soldier has -5 hp remaining (6 hp - 11 damage).
      Dwarven Resilience (minor action):
        Dwarf Fighter spends a healing surge (5 remaining).
        Dwarf Fighter heals 6 hp (10 hp -> 16 hp; 0 hp wasted).
        Dwarf Fighter gains a +2 defense bonus (expires at end of next turn).
        Dwarven Resilience has been expended.
    Soldier has died!
    
  Heroes win!
  Dwarf Fighter takes a short rest.
    Dwarf Fighter spends a healing surge (4 remaining).
    Dwarf Fighter heals 6 hp (16 hp -> 22 hp; 0 hp wasted).
    Dwarf Fighter spends a healing surge (3 remaining).
    Dwarf Fighter heals 6 hp (22 hp -> 27 hp; 1 hp wasted).
    Steel Serpent Strike recharges.
    Dwarven Resilience recharges.
    Spend Action Point recharges.
    +2 defense bonus expires.
    Milestone:
      Dwarf Fighter gains an action point.
  
FIGHT #5:
  Roll initiative!
    Dwarf Fighter rolls 5 initiative (1d20+2; rolled 3).
    Soldier rolls 21 initiative (1d20+1; rolled 20).
    Initiative order: 
      Soldier
      Dwarf Fighter
  
  Round 1:
    Soldier's turn:
      Stats: HP 29; AC 17; Surges 1; Action Points 0
      Soldier Encounter Attack (standard action):
        Attacks Dwarf Fighter with 24 vs. 17 AC (1d20+8; rolled 16).
        Hits for 20 damage (2d10+3; rolled 10, 7).
        Dwarf Fighter has 7 hp remaining (27 hp - 20 damage).
        Soldier Encounter Attack has been expended.
    Dwarf Fighter's turn:
      Stats: HP 7; AC 17; Surges 3; Action Points 1
      Steel Serpent Strike (standard action):
        Attacks Soldier with 27 vs. 17 AC (1d20+7; rolled 20).
        Crits for 30 damage (4d6[brutal 1]+6; maximized).
        Soldier has -1 hp remaining (29 hp - 30 damage).
        Steel Serpent Strike has been expended.
      Dwarven Resilience (minor action):
        Dwarf Fighter spends a healing surge (2 remaining).
        Dwarf Fighter heals 6 hp (7 hp -> 13 hp; 0 hp wasted).
        Dwarf Fighter gains a +2 defense bonus (expires at end of next turn).
        Dwarven Resilience has been expended.
    Soldier has died!
    
  Heroes win!
  Dwarf Fighter takes a short rest.
    Dwarf Fighter spends a healing surge (1 remaining).
    Dwarf Fighter heals 6 hp (13 hp -> 19 hp; 0 hp wasted).
    Dwarf Fighter spends a healing surge (0 remaining).
    Dwarf Fighter heals 6 hp (19 hp -> 25 hp; 0 hp wasted).
    Steel Serpent Strike recharges.
    Dwarven Resilience recharges.
    +2 defense bonus expires.
```
[/sblock]


----------



## sfedi (Nov 16, 2009)

Now the results seem more reasonable (the Dwarf is using Second Wind as Minor action now):

*Level 1 Dwarf Greatweapon Fighter VS. Level 1 Soldier*

[sblock=Combatants]
	
	



```
PCs
  Level 1 Dwarf Greatweapon Fighter
    Stats: HP 27; AC 17; Healing Surges 10
    ReapingStrike (standard; at-will) 7 vs AC; 2d5+8
    Attack (standard; encounter) 7 vs AC; 4d5+10
    Attack (standard; daily; reliable) 7 vs AC; 6d5+12
    BasicAttack (standard; at-will) 7 vs AC; 2d5+8
    SecondWind (minor; encounter)

Monsters
  Level 1 Soldier
    Stats: HP 29; AC 17; Healing Surges 1
    BasicAttack (standard; at-will) 8 vs AC; 1d10+3
```
[/sblock]

[sblock=Statistics]
	
	



```
Fights simulated: 1000

Avg dailies used per day: 0.7

Avg rounds per combat: 4.1
  2  (5.6%): ===========
  3 (39.0%): ===================================================================
  4 (64.1%): ==================================================
  5 (84.2%): ========================================
  6 (94.8%): =====================
  7 (99.0%): ========
  8 (99.7%): =
  9 (99.9%): 
 10(100.0%): 
 11(100.0%): 

Avg HP remaining after combat: 15.9 of: 27
-11  (0.2%): 
-10  (0.5%): ==
 -9  (0.8%): =
 -8  (1.2%): ==
 -7  (1.7%): ==
 -6  (2.2%): ===
 -5  (3.0%): ====
 -4  (3.9%): =====
 -3  (4.9%): ======
 -2  (6.1%): =======
 -1  (7.6%): ========
  0  (8.8%): =======
  1 (10.1%): =======
  2 (11.4%): =======
  3 (12.9%): =========
  4 (14.6%): ==========
  5 (16.2%): =========
  6 (17.6%): ========
  7 (19.9%): ==============
  8 (22.8%): =================
  9 (25.5%): ================
 10 (28.0%): ===============
 11 (30.2%): =============
 12 (33.1%): =================
 13 (36.1%): ==================
 14 (38.7%): ================
 15 (41.2%): ===============
 16 (44.4%): ===================
 17 (47.3%): =================
 18 (50.4%): ===================
 19 (53.7%): ===================
 20 (59.3%): ==================================
 21 (63.3%): ========================
 22 (68.6%): ================================
 23 (75.4%): =========================================
 24 (79.7%): ==========================
 25 (84.7%): ==============================
 26 (89.0%): ==========================
 27(100.0%): ===================================================================

Avg HP remaining at the end of the day: 11.0 of: 27
-11  (0.7%): ====
-10  (2.4%): =========
 -9  (3.5%): ======
 -8  (5.3%): ==========
 -7  (7.4%): ============
 -6  (9.6%): ============
 -5 (13.0%): ===================
 -4 (17.0%): =======================
 -3 (21.4%): =========================
 -2 (26.8%): ===============================
 -1 (33.0%): ====================================
  0 (38.6%): ================================
  1 (39.8%): ======
  2 (40.5%): ====
  3 (41.1%): ===
  4 (42.4%): =======
  5 (43.5%): ======
  6 (44.1%): ===
  7 (45.3%): ======
  8 (46.4%): ======
  9 (47.1%): ====
 10 (48.2%): ======
 11 (48.8%): ===
 12 (49.5%): ====
 13 (50.6%): ======
 14 (52.2%): =========
 15 (53.5%): =======
 16 (55.0%): ========
 17 (56.0%): =====
 18 (57.4%): ========
 19 (58.6%): ======
 20 (59.9%): =======
 21 (60.6%): ====
 22 (61.7%): ======
 23 (68.7%): ========================================
 24 (75.6%): ========================================
 25 (83.0%): ===========================================
 26 (88.5%): ================================
 27(100.0%): ===================================================================

Avg surges remaining at the end of the day: 2.4 of: 10
  0 (42.5%): ===================================================================
  1 (53.4%): =================
  2 (62.9%): ==============
  3 (71.0%): ============
  4 (78.5%): ===========
  5 (83.9%): ========
  6 (88.3%): ======
  7 (90.9%): ====
  8 (92.1%): =
  9(100.0%): ============

Avg combats made in a day: 4.4
  1  (5.9%): =====
  2 (11.9%): =====
  3 (18.6%): ======
  4 (26.7%): =======
  5(100.0%): ===================================================================
```
[/sblock]

The Dwarf's chance of death appears to be around 5.9% for the first fight.
(he has a higher chance in later fights, because of daily resources spent)

The average HP remaining after each combat gives a result of 8.8% for HPs of zero or lower.
Thus, the average chance of dying seems to be that number.

Now that I'm confident that the simulation is handling correctly when the PC dies I reproduced the previous experiment of infinite surges.

I gave the Fighter 100 healing surges, and ran 50 combats, the results are as Elric predicted:

[sblock]
*Level 1 Dwarf Greatweapon Fighter VS. Level 1 Soldier*

[sblock=Combatants]
	
	



```
PCs
  Level 1 Dwarf Greatweapon Fighter
    Stats: HP 27; AC 17; Healing Surges 100
    ReapingStrike (standard; at-will) 7 vs AC; 2d5+8
    Attack (standard; encounter) 7 vs AC; 4d5+10
    Attack (standard; daily; reliable) 7 vs AC; 6d5+12
    BasicAttack (standard; at-will) 7 vs AC; 2d5+8
    SecondWind (minor; encounter)

Monsters
  Level 1 Soldier
    Stats: HP 29; AC 17; Healing Surges 1
    BasicAttack (standard; at-will) 8 vs AC; 1d10+3
```
[/sblock]

```
Fights simulated: 1000

Avg dailies used per day: 0.8

Avg rounds per combat: 4.2
  2  (5.6%): ===========
  3 (37.7%): ===================================================================
  4 (62.3%): ===================================================
  5 (83.7%): ============================================
  6 (94.6%): ======================
  7 (99.1%): =========
  8 (99.9%): =
  9(100.0%): 
 10(100.0%): 
 11(100.0%): 

Avg HP remaining after combat: 16.1 of: 27
-12  (0.1%): =
-11  (0.3%): 
-10  (0.6%): ==
 -9  (0.9%): ==
 -8  (1.3%): ==
 -7  (1.8%): ===
 -6  (2.3%): ====
 -5  (3.1%): =====
 -4  (4.0%): ======
 -3  (5.2%): ========
 -2  (6.5%): =========
 -1  (7.8%): =========
  0  (9.2%): ==========
  1 (10.4%): ========
  2 (11.5%): =======
  3 (12.8%): =========
  4 (14.0%): =========
  5 (15.7%): ============
  6 (17.3%): ===========
  7 (19.2%): ==============
  8 (21.4%): ===============
  9 (23.9%): =================
 10 (26.2%): =================
 11 (28.8%): ==================
 12 (31.7%): =====================
 13 (34.3%): ===================
 14 (37.1%): ====================
 15 (39.7%): ==================
 16 (42.8%): ======================
 17 (45.5%): ====================
 18 (48.7%): =======================
 19 (52.1%): ========================
 20 (57.0%): ===================================
 21 (61.1%): =============================
 22 (66.8%): =========================================
 23 (74.2%): ======================================================
 24 (79.5%): ======================================
 25 (85.4%): ==========================================
 26 (90.8%): =======================================
 27(100.0%): ===================================================================

Avg HP remaining at the end of the day: -3.6 of: 27
-12  (1.6%): ======
-11  (3.0%): ======
-10  (6.2%): =============
 -9  (9.5%): ==============
 -8 (13.6%): =================
 -7 (18.9%): ======================
 -6 (25.1%): ==========================
 -5 (33.8%): =====================================
 -4 (42.8%): ======================================
 -3 (55.8%): =======================================================
 -2 (69.8%): ============================================================
 -1 (83.9%): ============================================================
  0 (99.5%): ===================================================================
  7 (99.6%): 
 10 (99.7%): 
 12 (99.8%): 
 15 (99.9%): 
 23(100.0%): 

Avg surges remaining at the end of the day: 79.2 of: 100
  0  (0.8%): =======
  3  (0.9%): 
 10  (1.0%): 
 11  (1.1%): 
 13  (1.2%): 
 14  (1.3%): 
 16  (1.4%): 
 17  (1.5%): 
 21  (1.6%): 
 22  (1.7%): 
 23  (1.9%): =
 24  (2.0%): 
 25  (2.1%): 
 26  (2.2%): 
 27  (2.3%): 
 29  (2.6%): ==
 30  (2.8%): =
 31  (3.1%): ==
 32  (3.3%): =
 33  (3.7%): ===
 34  (4.0%): ==
 36  (4.2%): =
 37  (4.4%): =
 38  (4.6%): =
 39  (4.7%): 
 40  (4.9%): =
 41  (5.0%): 
 42  (5.4%): ===
 43  (5.7%): ==
 44  (5.9%): =
 45  (6.5%): =====
 46  (6.8%): ==
 47  (7.0%): =
 48  (7.4%): ===
 49  (7.8%): ===
 50  (8.2%): ===
 51  (8.5%): ==
 52  (9.1%): =====
 53  (9.9%): =======
 54 (10.5%): =====
 55 (11.0%): ====
 56 (11.6%): =====
 57 (12.0%): ===
 58 (12.8%): =======
 59 (13.2%): ===
 60 (13.7%): ====
 61 (14.1%): ===
 62 (14.8%): ======
 63 (16.2%): =============
 64 (17.5%): ============
 65 (18.6%): ==========
 66 (19.5%): ========
 67 (20.5%): =========
 68 (22.0%): ==============
 69 (23.3%): ============
 70 (24.3%): =========
 71 (25.3%): =========
 72 (26.7%): =============
 73 (28.4%): ================
 74 (30.3%): =================
 75 (32.4%): ===================
 76 (33.6%): ===========
 77 (35.0%): =============
 78 (37.3%): =====================
 79 (39.4%): ===================
 80 (41.8%): ======================
 81 (44.1%): =====================
 82 (46.7%): ========================
 83 (49.5%): ==========================
 84 (51.3%): ================
 85 (53.1%): ================
 86 (55.2%): ===================
 87 (57.5%): =====================
 88 (59.5%): ==================
 89 (62.8%): ===============================
 90 (64.9%): ===================
 91 (68.6%): ==================================
 92 (72.9%): ========================================
 93 (76.0%): =============================
 94 (79.6%): =================================
 95 (83.3%): ==================================
 96 (87.1%): ===================================
 97 (89.7%): ========================
 98 (92.9%): ==============================
 99(100.0%): ===================================================================

Avg combats made in a day: 10.8
  1  (5.4%): =====================================
  2 (12.0%): ==============================================
  3 (21.6%): ===================================================================
  4 (27.6%): =========================================
  5 (33.1%): ======================================
  6 (40.0%): ================================================
  7 (46.6%): ==============================================
  8 (50.2%): =========================
  9 (54.7%): ===============================
 10 (59.9%): ====================================
 11 (64.5%): ================================
 12 (69.0%): ===============================
 13 (72.0%): ====================
 14 (74.7%): ==================
 15 (77.0%): ================
 16 (79.5%): =================
 17 (82.2%): ==================
 18 (84.3%): ==============
 19 (86.3%): =============
 20 (87.4%): =======
 21 (88.1%): ====
 22 (89.7%): ===========
 23 (91.1%): =========
 24 (92.0%): ======
 25 (93.2%): ========
 26 (93.8%): ====
 27 (94.0%): =
 28 (94.5%): ===
 29 (94.7%): =
 30 (95.1%): ==
 31 (95.4%): ==
 32 (96.4%): ======
 33 (96.7%): ==
 34 (97.1%): ==
 35 (97.4%): ==
 36 (97.8%): ==
 37 (98.1%): ==
 38 (98.2%): 
 39 (98.3%): 
 40 (98.4%): 
 41 (98.6%): =
 42 (99.0%): ==
 43 (99.3%): ==
 44 (99.4%): 
 47 (99.5%): 
 50(100.0%): ===
```
[/sblock]

Basically, the Dwarf is fighting all day long until his luck runs out.
Note how most of the time he still has HS remaining when he dies.


----------



## sfedi (Nov 16, 2009)

Truename said:


> The "dying" condition and death saving throws are now in the sim. They didn't really affect survivability, but with that final bit of code, I've finished off the basic one-on-one melee simulation.



Really?
Even when rolling a 20 makes you conscious?



Truename said:


> Where next?



Personally, I'd like to make some "control experiments" to see if the simulator(s) are running ok.

Like Elric's infinite surges experiment.

After that, I think conditions is the first step before adding multiple combatants.


----------



## NMcCoy (Nov 16, 2009)

What I'd like to see once we have multiple combatants is a cleric and a fighter versus two monsters. Get the stats on what happens of the monsters:
Focus fire on the fighter first
Focus fire on the cleric first
Target randomly
Target the fighter when marked, the cleric otherwise.

Also, how the outcome changes if they choose to coup-de-grace or prioritize standing foes.


----------



## Truename (Nov 16, 2009)

sfedi said:


> Really?
> Even when rolling a 20 makes you conscious?




The "miraculous recovery" on a 20 is coded (it happens in the example of 2 fights survived), but the effect is minimal. The action cost is too high--the dwarf tends to be put right back down again after getting up. (I ran an experiment with cheater 20s and the dwarf went up and down like a yo-yo, but didn't survive the day.)



> Personally, I'd like to make some "control experiments" to see if the simulator(s) are running ok.
> 
> Like Elric's infinite surges experiment.




My sim's not really set up to do that sort of experiment. The combat reports are supposed to provide the sanity check.


----------



## AbdulAlhazred (Nov 16, 2009)

I'd say there are a few directions to go in from where you guys are at now. 

One would be having enough smarts to handle a higher level PC. Some kind of weighted utilization of multiple available powers for example would be needed. 

Another thing that would be interesting would be variations in opponents. This would let you explore overall daily resources a bit more. So some fights could be against a weak monster, other's against a stronger monster, etc.

Beyond that you'll probably have to take the dive into multi combatant battles. Even though its going to be impossible to simulate positioning and such you can still do a modest amount with an abstract implementation of combat tactics. Just starting with 2 sides with multiple one-on-one fights going on at a time would be interesting. Beyond that it shouldn't be TOO tough to have one PC do things like heal another, etc. That will get you a lot of the overall general numeric effects of a party slogging through a bunch of encounters.


----------



## sfedi (Nov 16, 2009)

NMcCoy said:


> What I'd like to see once we have multiple combatants is a cleric and a fighter versus two monsters. Get the stats on what happens of the monsters:
> Focus fire on the fighter first
> Focus fire on the cleric first
> Target randomly
> Target the fighter when marked, the cleric otherwise.



What would the party's tactic be?
(we must first add more conditions to make this work: the marked condition and to-hit bonuses or something like that from the Cleric, oh, and Healing Word)



NMcCoy said:


> Also, how the outcome changes if they choose to coup-de-grace or prioritize standing foes.



Isn't the default to not attack downed foes?
Why would we want to see that scenario?



Truename said:


> The "miraculous recovery" on a 20 is coded (it happens in the example of 2 fights survived), but the effect is minimal. The action cost is too high--the dwarf tends to be put right back down again after getting up. (I ran an experiment with cheater 20s and the dwarf went up and down like a yo-yo, but didn't survive the day.)



Mmm, that makes sense.
Maybe in a group that may be different.

Perhaps we should stick to: downed creature is out of the combat. period.



NMcCoy said:


> My sim's not really set up to do that sort of experiment. The combat reports are supposed to provide the sanity check.



Oh, I didn't meant a test case, only a run experiment and posted here, something like that.

Some thing I got thinking today and what we should have next is a good idea/specification on:
 - how the simulation is ran
 - the steps taken in the combat

So we are sure we are doing the same, and avoid subtle bugs.

After that, define/know what are we measuring, when and how.

So we can be sure what the numbers mean.

For now, it seems that posting the code is the best way to go for having this.

Having said that...

[sblock=Script that runs the simulation]
	
	



```
"Run a combat simulation"
| cr |
cr := SimulationRunner new.
cr simulatorBuilder: [CombatSimulator new].
cr addPCsBlock: [ :cs |
	(cs addPlayer: (Player with: (Fighter level: 1))); group: 'PCs'].
cr addMonstersBlock: [ :cs |
	(cs addPlayer: (Player with: (Soldier level: 1))); group: 'Monsters'].
cr numberOfRuns: 1000.

cr addMeasuring: TotalRuns new.
cr addMeasuring: (Average of: DailiesUsed).
cr addMeasuring: (Average of: CombatDurations).
cr addMeasuring: (Histogram of: CombatDurations).

cr addMeasuring: (AverageFromTotal 
	of: (HitPointsRemaining) 
	fromTotal: [:creature | creature maxHitpoints]).
cr addMeasuring: (Histogram of: (HitPointsRemaining)).

cr addMeasuring: (AverageFromTotal 
	of: (HitPointsRemainingAfterDay) 
	fromTotal: [:creature | creature maxHitpoints]).
cr addMeasuring: (Histogram of: (HitPointsRemainingAfterDay)).

cr addMeasuring: (AverageFromTotal 
	of: (HealingSurgesRemaining) 
	fromTotal: [:creature | creature maxHealingSurges]).
cr addMeasuring: (Histogram of: (HealingSurgesRemaining)).

cr addMeasuring: (Average	of: CombatsPerDay).
cr addMeasuring: (Histogram of: (CombatsPerDay)).

cr run.

(CombatReport on: cr) displayString.
```
[/sblock]

[sblock=Running a simulation and getting the data]
	
	



```
run
	self initializeMeasurings.
	self numberOfRuns timesRepeat: [| simulation currentCombat maxCombats arePCsAlive |
		simulation := self newSimulation.
		self addPCsTo: simulation.
		maxCombats := 50.
		currentCombat := 1.
		arePCsAlive := simulation arePCsAlive.
		[currentCombat <= maxCombats and: [arePCsAlive]] whileTrue: [
			simulation removeMonsters.
			self addMonstersTo: simulation.
			simulation context at: 'currentCombat' put: currentCombat.
			simulation run.
			self measureAfterCombat: simulation.
			arePCsAlive := simulation arePCsAlive.
			arePCsAlive ifTrue: [
				simulation runAfterCombat.
				self measureAfterShortRest: simulation].
			currentCombat := currentCombat + 1.
		].
		self measureAfterDay: simulation.
	].
```
[/sblock]

[sblock=Running the combat]
	
	



```
run

	self players do: [:each | each combat: self].
	self rollInitiative.
	self runCombat.

rollInitiative
	| initiativesAndPlayers |
	initiativesAndPlayers := self players 
				collect: [:player | Association key: player initiativeRoll value: player].
	initiativesAndPlayers := initiativesAndPlayers asSortedCollection.
	orderedCombatants := initiativesAndPlayers collect: [:each | each value]

runCombat
	| anyoneActed |
	anyoneActed := true.
	self currentRound: 0.
	[anyoneActed] whileTrue: 
			[anyoneActed := false.
			orderedCombatants do: 
					[:player | 
					(player wantsToAct) 
						ifTrue: 
							[anyoneActed := true.
							player act]].
			self currentRound: self currentRound + 1.
			(anyoneActed not and: [self currentRound = 1]) ifTrue: [self halt]].
```
[/sblock]

[sblock=How the player acts]
	
	



```
[b]When Second Wind is a minor, I put this code[/b]
act
	^self shouldHealInCombat ifTrue: [self doSecondWind. self doAttack] ifFalse: [self doAttack]

[b]When Second Wind is a standard, I put this code[/b]
act
	^self shouldHealInCombat ifTrue: [self doSecondWind] ifFalse: [self doAttack]

shouldHealInCombat
	^self areHitpointLowEnough and: [self isSecondWindAvailble]

areHitpointLowEnough
	^self character currentHitpoints + self character healingSurgeValue <= self character maxHitpoints

doSecondWind
	self getSecondWindAction actOn: self character.

doAttack
	| enemies |
	enemies := self activeEnemiesIn: self combat.
	enemies isEmpty ifTrue: [^nil].
	self combat resolve: self chooseAttack against: enemies first character

chooseAttack
	| minimumUsageAllowed |
	minimumUsageAllowed := EncounterUsage.
	self isSituationDesperate ifTrue: [minimumUsageAllowed := DailyUsage].
	^(self character powers select: 
			[:each | 
			(each isAttack and: [each isAvailable]) 
				and: [each usage isAsFrequentOrMoreThan: minimumUsageAllowed]]) 
		maxUsing: [:each | each averageDamage]

isSituationDesperate
	^self character isBloodied.
```
[/sblock]

[sblock=What happens after/between a combat(s)]
	
	



```
runAfterCombat
	^self players do: [:each | each takeShortRest].

Player>>takeShortRest
	[character healingSurges > 0 and: [self shouldHealInShortRest]] 
		whileTrue: [self spendHealingSurgeWhileInShortRest].
	self character powers do: [:each | each takeShortRest]

shouldHealInShortRest
	^self isDamageTakenMoreThan: (3/4) of: self character healingSurgeValue.

spendHealingSurgeWhileInShortRest
	^self character spendHealingSurge.

spendHealingSurge
	(self healingSurges > 0) ifTrue: [
		self healingSurges: self healingSurges - 1.
		self regainHitpoints: self healingSurgeValue.
	].

regainHitpoints: anInteger
	(self currentHitpoints <= 0) ifTrue: [self currentHitpoints: 0].
	self currentHitpoints: self currentHitpoints + anInteger.
	self currentHitpoints > self maxHitpoints ifTrue: [self currentHitpoints: self maxHitpoints]
```
[/sblock]

Oh, BTW, this is Smalltalk code. Run on Dolphin Smalltalk 6.
I can mail or upload the packages for all the code if someone wants.


----------



## NMcCoy (Nov 16, 2009)

sfedi said:


> What would the party's tactic be?
> (we must first add more conditions to make this work: the marked condition and to-hit bonuses or something like that from the Cleric, oh, and Healing Word)



For the party, against two identical foes, focus-fire would almost always be optimal.



> Isn't the default to not attack downed foes?
> Why would we want to see that scenario?



So we can quantify just how much more lethal it makes combat for the party.




> Perhaps we should stick to: downed creature is out of the combat. period.



That would make things far more deadly for the party. Healing is more effective (in terms of damage cancelled) below 0 hp, remember. (Indeed, another variable to study is at what threshold the cleric should be doing the healing.)


----------



## sfedi (Nov 16, 2009)

NMcCoy said:


> For the party, against two identical foes, focus-fire would almost always be optimal.



Ok



NMcCoy said:


> That would make things far more deadly for the party. Healing is more effective (in terms of damage cancelled) below 0 hp, remember. (Indeed, another variable to study is at what threshold the cleric should be doing the healing.)



Mmm, you're right.

I was assuming all healing opportunities would have been spent, but it's true that not only it's more effective (hp wise) to heal downed foes, there are builds that use this, and even parties that only heal downed allies.


----------



## keterys (Nov 16, 2009)

So, probably the next logical step is to either:
A) Make a cleric - say an elf laser cleric, and get it working to the same extent as the dwarf fighter
B) Have the dwarf fight two soldiers

Both have their own interesting obstacles. The latter including flank determination* and deciding whether it's worth taking a combat challenge attack to secure it. 

* Also, readied attacks, since if they're going to flank one would ready an attack for when the other attacked so they'd both get it.


----------



## sfedi (Nov 16, 2009)

*Re: A Hard Day's Night*

Well, I've managed to do a simulation of what Truename did in this post:

http://www.enworld.org/forum/d-d-4th-edition-rules/267391-monte-carlo-versus-math-2.html#post4983486

The enemies scale a little bit more harshly, so the Dwarf should survive less.

Here are the results:

*Level 1 Dwarf Greatweapon Fighter VS. Level 1 Soldier*

[sblock=Combatants]
	
	



```
PCs
  Level 1 Dwarf Greatweapon Fighter
    Stats: HP 27; AC 17; Healing Surges 100
    ReapingStrike (standard; at-will) 7 vs AC; 2d5+8
    Attack (standard; encounter) 7 vs AC; 4d5+10
    Attack (standard; daily; reliable) 7 vs AC; 6d5+12
    BasicAttack (standard; at-will) 7 vs AC; 2d5+8
    SecondWind (minor; encounter)

Monsters
  Level 1 Soldier
    Stats: HP 29; AC 17; Healing Surges 1
    BasicAttack (standard; at-will) 8 vs AC; 1d10+3
```
[/sblock]
[sblock=Statistics]
	
	



```
Fights simulated: 1000

Avg rounds (per combat): 4.2
  2  (5.0%): ==========
  3 (36.2%): ===================================================================
  4 (62.1%): =======================================================
  5 (83.4%): =============================================
  6 (94.2%): =======================
  7 (99.0%): ==========
  8 (99.9%): =
  9 (99.9%): 
 10(100.0%): 

Avg combats survived in a day (fights survived): 8.6
  0  (6.3%): ================================
  1 (14.7%): ===========================================
  2 (21.3%): ==================================
  3 (28.3%): ====================================
  4 (35.0%): ===================================
  5 (41.0%): ===============================
  6 (47.0%): ===============================
  7 (51.8%): =========================
  8 (55.8%): ====================
  9 (60.8%): ==========================
 10 (65.1%): ======================
 11 (69.2%): =====================
 12 (71.9%): ==============
 13 (75.4%): ==================
 14 (77.1%): ========
 15 (79.7%): =============
 16 (81.7%): ==========
 17 (83.7%): ==========
 18 (85.5%): =========
 19 (87.2%): ========
 20(100.0%): ===================================================================

Avg percentage of dailies used per day: 79.3
```
[/sblock]*Level 1 Dwarf Greatweapon Fighter VS. Level 2 Soldier*

[sblock=Combatants]
	
	



```
PCs
  Level 1 Dwarf Greatweapon Fighter
    Stats: HP 27; AC 17; Healing Surges 100
    ReapingStrike (standard; at-will) 7 vs AC; 2d5+8
    Attack (standard; encounter) 7 vs AC; 4d5+10
    Attack (standard; daily; reliable) 7 vs AC; 6d5+12
    BasicAttack (standard; at-will) 7 vs AC; 2d5+8
    SecondWind (minor; encounter)

Monsters
  Level 2 Soldier
    Stats: HP 37; AC 18; Healing Surges 1
    BasicAttack (standard; at-will) 9 vs AC; 1d10+4
```
[/sblock]
[sblock=Statistics]
	
	



```
Fights simulated: 1000

Avg rounds (per combat): 4.9
  3 (14.8%): ===================================
  4 (42.7%): ===================================================================
  5 (70.3%): ==================================================================
  6 (88.9%): ============================================
  7 (96.6%): ==================
  8 (99.1%): ======
  9 (99.9%): =
 10(100.0%): 
 12(100.0%): 

Avg combats survived in a day (fights survived): 2.6
  0 (21.1%): ===================================================================
  1 (41.4%): ================================================================
  2 (58.5%): ======================================================
  3 (72.1%): ===========================================
  4 (82.0%): ===============================
  5 (87.7%): ==================
  6 (92.3%): ==============
  7 (94.6%): =======
  8 (96.1%): ====
  9 (97.6%): ====
 10 (98.9%): ====
 11 (99.1%): 
 12 (99.5%): =
 13 (99.8%): 
 15 (99.9%): 
 16(100.0%): 

Avg percentage of dailies used per day: 64.0
```
[/sblock]*Level 1 Dwarf Greatweapon Fighter VS. Level 3 Soldier*

[sblock=Combatants]
	
	



```
PCs
  Level 1 Dwarf Greatweapon Fighter
    Stats: HP 27; AC 17; Healing Surges 100
    ReapingStrike (standard; at-will) 7 vs AC; 2d5+8
    Attack (standard; encounter) 7 vs AC; 4d5+10
    Attack (standard; daily; reliable) 7 vs AC; 6d5+12
    BasicAttack (standard; at-will) 7 vs AC; 2d5+8
    SecondWind (minor; encounter)

Monsters
  Level 3 Soldier
    Stats: HP 45; AC 19; Healing Surges 1
    BasicAttack (standard; at-will) 10 vs AC; 1d10+5
```
[/sblock]
[sblock=Statistics]
	
	



```
Fights simulated: 1000

Avg rounds (per combat): 5.1
  3  (4.2%): ========
  4 (35.2%): ================================================================
  5 (67.6%): ===================================================================
  6 (85.8%): =====================================
  7 (95.8%): ====================
  8 (99.1%): ======
  9 (99.8%): =
 10 (99.9%): 
 11(100.0%): 

Avg combats survived in a day (fights survived): 1.0
  0 (44.7%): ===================================================================
  1 (75.4%): ==============================================
  2 (89.8%): =====================
  3 (96.1%): =========
  4 (98.4%): ===
  5 (99.3%): =
  6 (99.7%): 
  7 (99.8%): 
  8(100.0%): 

Avg percentage of dailies used per day: 59.0
```
[/sblock]*Level 1 Dwarf Greatweapon Fighter VS. Level 4 Soldier*

[sblock=Combatants]
	
	



```
PCs
  Level 1 Dwarf Greatweapon Fighter
    Stats: HP 27; AC 17; Healing Surges 100
    ReapingStrike (standard; at-will) 7 vs AC; 2d5+8
    Attack (standard; encounter) 7 vs AC; 4d5+10
    Attack (standard; daily; reliable) 7 vs AC; 6d5+12
    BasicAttack (standard; at-will) 7 vs AC; 2d5+8
    SecondWind (minor; encounter)

Monsters
  Level 4 Soldier
    Stats: HP 53; AC 20; Healing Surges 1
    BasicAttack (standard; at-will) 11 vs AC; 1d10+6
```
[/sblock]
[sblock=Statistics]
	
	



```
Fights simulated: 1000

Avg rounds (per combat): 5.2
  3  (3.2%): ======
  4 (34.1%): ===============================================================
  5 (66.8%): ===================================================================
  6 (86.6%): ========================================
  7 (95.3%): =================
  8 (98.8%): =======
  9 (99.6%): =
 10(100.0%): 

Avg combats survived in a day (fights survived): 0.4
  0 (66.6%): ===================================================================
  1 (94.6%): ============================
  2 (99.5%): ====
  3 (99.9%): 
  4(100.0%): 

Avg percentage of dailies used per day: 46.9
```
[/sblock]*Level 1 Dwarf Greatweapon Fighter VS. Level 5 Soldier*

[sblock=Combatants]
	
	



```
PCs
  Level 1 Dwarf Greatweapon Fighter
    Stats: HP 27; AC 17; Healing Surges 100
    ReapingStrike (standard; at-will) 7 vs AC; 2d5+8
    Attack (standard; encounter) 7 vs AC; 4d5+10
    Attack (standard; daily; reliable) 7 vs AC; 6d5+12
    BasicAttack (standard; at-will) 7 vs AC; 2d5+8
    SecondWind (minor; encounter)

Monsters
  Level 5 Soldier
    Stats: HP 61; AC 21; Healing Surges 1
    BasicAttack (standard; at-will) 12 vs AC; 1d10+7
```
[/sblock]
[sblock=Statistics]
	
	



```
Fights simulated: 1000

Avg rounds (per combat): 4.8
  3  (4.1%): ======
  4 (48.3%): ===================================================================
  5 (78.2%): =============================================
  6 (92.8%): ======================
  7 (98.0%): =======
  8 (99.6%): ==
  9 (99.9%): 
 11(100.0%): 

Avg combats survived in a day (fights survived): 0.1
  0 (88.3%): ===================================================================
  1 (99.5%): ========
  2(100.0%): 

Avg percentage of dailies used per day: 34.2
```
[/sblock]

Next, I'll add a combat report as Truename's.


----------



## keterys (Nov 16, 2009)

Sfedi, you should pickup that once per encounter 2d10 attack for your soldiers there.


----------



## sfedi (Nov 17, 2009)

keterys said:


> Sfedi, you should pickup that once per encounter 2d10 attack for your soldiers there.



You're right.

Let's see what changes:

*Level 1 Dwarf Greatweapon Fighter VS. Level 1 Soldier*

[sblock=Combatants]
	
	



```
PCs
  Level 1 Dwarf Greatweapon Fighter
    Stats: HP 27; AC 17; Healing Surges 100
    ReapingStrike (standard; at-will) 7 vs AC; 2d5+8
    Attack (standard; encounter) 7 vs AC; 4d5+10
    Attack (standard; daily; reliable) 7 vs AC; 6d5+12
    BasicAttack (standard; at-will) 7 vs AC; 2d5+8
    SecondWind (minor; encounter)

Monsters
  Level 1 Soldier
    Stats: HP 29; AC 17; Healing Surges 1
    BasicAttack (standard; at-will) 8 vs AC; 1d10+3
    Attack (standard; encounter) 8 vs AC; 2d10+3
```
[/sblock]
[sblock=Statistics]
	
	



```
Fights simulated: 1000

Avg rounds (per combat): 4.1
  2  (7.4%): ===============
  3 (39.9%): ===================================================================
  4 (66.7%): =======================================================
  5 (85.9%): =======================================
  6 (95.4%): ===================
  7 (99.2%): =======
  8 (99.8%): =
  9 (99.9%): 
 10(100.0%): 
 11(100.0%): 

Avg combats survived in a day (fights survived): 5.4
  0  (9.7%): ===================================================
  1 (22.4%): ===================================================================
  2 (34.7%): ================================================================
  3 (45.4%): ========================================================
  4 (53.5%): ==========================================
  5 (63.0%): ==================================================
  6 (70.0%): ====================================
  7 (74.6%): ========================
  8 (79.1%): =======================
  9 (82.5%): =================
 10 (84.8%): ============
 11 (86.6%): =========
 12 (89.1%): =============
 13 (91.3%): ===========
 14 (92.5%): ======
 15 (93.9%): =======
 16 (94.8%): ====
 17 (95.1%): =
 18 (96.1%): =====
 19 (96.9%): ====
 20(100.0%): ================

Avg percentage of dailies used per day: 76.4
```
[/sblock]*Level 1 Dwarf Greatweapon Fighter VS. Level 2 Soldier*

[sblock=Combatants]
	
	



```
PCs
  Level 1 Dwarf Greatweapon Fighter
    Stats: HP 27; AC 17; Healing Surges 100
    ReapingStrike (standard; at-will) 7 vs AC; 2d5+8
    Attack (standard; encounter) 7 vs AC; 4d5+10
    Attack (standard; daily; reliable) 7 vs AC; 6d5+12
    BasicAttack (standard; at-will) 7 vs AC; 2d5+8
    SecondWind (minor; encounter)

Monsters
  Level 2 Soldier
    Stats: HP 37; AC 18; Healing Surges 1
    BasicAttack (standard; at-will) 9 vs AC; 1d10+4
    Attack (standard; encounter) 9 vs AC; 2d10+4
```
[/sblock]
[sblock=Statistics]
	
	



```
Fights simulated: 1000

Avg rounds (per combat): 4.6
  2  (1.4%): ===
  3 (22.4%): =============================================
  4 (53.2%): ===================================================================
  5 (76.9%): ===================================================
  6 (90.9%): ==============================
  7 (97.1%): =============
  8 (99.3%): ====
  9 (99.9%): =
 10(100.0%): 

Avg combats survived in a day (fights survived): 1.9
  0 (27.9%): ===================================================================
  1 (53.3%): ============================================================
  2 (73.2%): ===============================================
  3 (82.9%): =======================
  4 (90.6%): ==================
  5 (94.5%): =========
  6 (96.7%): =====
  7 (98.2%): ===
  8 (99.2%): ==
  9 (99.4%): 
 10 (99.5%): 
 11 (99.7%): 
 12 (99.9%): 
 16(100.0%): 

Avg percentage of dailies used per day: 64.6
```
[/sblock]*Level 1 Dwarf Greatweapon Fighter VS. Level 3 Soldier*

[sblock=Combatants]
	
	



```
PCs
  Level 1 Dwarf Greatweapon Fighter
    Stats: HP 27; AC 17; Healing Surges 100
    ReapingStrike (standard; at-will) 7 vs AC; 2d5+8
    Attack (standard; encounter) 7 vs AC; 4d5+10
    Attack (standard; daily; reliable) 7 vs AC; 6d5+12
    BasicAttack (standard; at-will) 7 vs AC; 2d5+8
    SecondWind (minor; encounter)

Monsters
  Level 3 Soldier
    Stats: HP 45; AC 19; Healing Surges 1
    BasicAttack (standard; at-will) 10 vs AC; 1d10+5
    Attack (standard; encounter) 10 vs AC; 2d10+5
```
[/sblock]
[sblock=Statistics]
	
	



```
Fights simulated: 1000

Avg rounds (per combat): 4.8
  2  (1.8%): ====
  3 (18.2%): =====================================
  4 (47.6%): ===================================================================
  5 (72.1%): =======================================================
  6 (88.3%): ====================================
  7 (95.8%): =================
  8 (98.8%): ======
  9 (99.8%): ==
 10 (99.9%): 
 11(100.0%): 

Avg combats survived in a day (fights survived): 0.7
  0 (50.1%): ===================================================================
  1 (85.0%): ==============================================
  2 (94.8%): =============
  3 (98.3%): ====
  4 (99.5%): =
  5 (99.7%): 
  6 (99.8%): 
  7(100.0%): 

Avg percentage of dailies used per day: 55.3
```
[/sblock]*Level 1 Dwarf Greatweapon Fighter VS. Level 4 Soldier*

[sblock=Combatants]
	
	



```
PCs
  Level 1 Dwarf Greatweapon Fighter
    Stats: HP 27; AC 17; Healing Surges 100
    ReapingStrike (standard; at-will) 7 vs AC; 2d5+8
    Attack (standard; encounter) 7 vs AC; 4d5+10
    Attack (standard; daily; reliable) 7 vs AC; 6d5+12
    BasicAttack (standard; at-will) 7 vs AC; 2d5+8
    SecondWind (minor; encounter)

Monsters
  Level 4 Soldier
    Stats: HP 53; AC 20; Healing Surges 1
    BasicAttack (standard; at-will) 11 vs AC; 1d10+6
    Attack (standard; encounter) 11 vs AC; 2d10+6
```
[/sblock]
[sblock=Statistics]
	
	



```
Fights simulated: 1000

Avg rounds (per combat): 4.6
  2  (0.8%): =
  3 (20.6%): ==========================================
  4 (52.1%): ===================================================================
  5 (75.5%): =================================================
  6 (91.9%): ==================================
  7 (97.3%): ===========
  8 (99.3%): ====
  9 (99.9%): =
 11(100.0%): 

Avg combats survived in a day (fights survived): 0.3
  0 (73.0%): ===================================================================
  1 (95.6%): ====================
  2 (99.8%): ===
  3(100.0%): 

Avg percentage of dailies used per day: 47.4
```
[/sblock]*Level 1 Dwarf Greatweapon Fighter VS. Level 5 Soldier*

[sblock=Combatants]
	
	



```
PCs
  Level 1 Dwarf Greatweapon Fighter
    Stats: HP 27; AC 17; Healing Surges 100
    ReapingStrike (standard; at-will) 7 vs AC; 2d5+8
    Attack (standard; encounter) 7 vs AC; 4d5+10
    Attack (standard; daily; reliable) 7 vs AC; 6d5+12
    BasicAttack (standard; at-will) 7 vs AC; 2d5+8
    SecondWind (minor; encounter)

Monsters
  Level 5 Soldier
    Stats: HP 61; AC 21; Healing Surges 1
    BasicAttack (standard; at-will) 12 vs AC; 1d10+7
    Attack (standard; encounter) 12 vs AC; 2d10+7
```
[/sblock]
[sblock=Statistics]
	
	



```
Fights simulated: 1000

Avg rounds (per combat): 4.2
  2  (5.7%): ==========
  3 (28.2%): ========================================
  4 (65.6%): ===================================================================
  5 (87.3%): =======================================
  6 (95.4%): ==============
  7 (98.8%): ======
  8 (99.8%): =
  9(100.0%): 

Avg combats survived in a day (fights survived): 0.1
  0 (92.0%): ===================================================================
  1 (99.7%): =====
  2(100.0%): 

Avg percentage of dailies used per day: 31.3
```
[/sblock]


----------



## Mengu (Nov 17, 2009)

Damage is too much on that soldier. It should increase every other level.

Level 1: 1d10+3
Level 2: 1d10+3
Level 3: 1d10+4
Level 4: 1d10+4
Level 5: 1d10+5

On another note, what I would like to see is if this character had Toughness instead of Dwarven Weapon Training, Comeback Strike instead of Brute Strike, and Warhammer and Shield instead of Mordenkrad, would his survivability increase or decrease against the soldier? Your Comeback Strike AI would be something like "if bloodied, after second wind has been expended, use Comeback Strike".

Going against the second level soldier we see a massive 28% death rate in the first encounter. My gut says the adjustments would lower that rate, while prolonging the fight.


----------



## sfedi (Nov 17, 2009)

Mengu said:


> Damage is too much on that soldier. It should increase every other level.
> 
> Level 1: 1d10+3
> Level 2: 1d10+3
> ...




You're right. I was using my houserule of +1 per level.
Oh, and I left the "100 surges" from a previous simulation.

Here's the above but all of the above corrected:

[sblock]
*Level 1 Dwarf Greatweapon Fighter VS. Level 1 Soldier*

[sblock=Combatants]
	
	



```
PCs
  Level 1 Dwarf Greatweapon Fighter
    Stats: HP 27; AC 17; Healing Surges 10
    ReapingStrike (standard; at-will) 7 vs AC; 2d5+8; Miss: 4 damage
    Attack (standard; encounter) 7 vs AC; 4d5+10
    Attack (standard; daily; reliable) 7 vs AC; 6d5+12
    SecondWind (minor; encounter)

Monsters
  Level 1 Soldier
    Stats: HP 29; AC 17; Healing Surges 1
    BasicAttack (standard; at-will) 8 vs AC; 1d10+2
    Attack (standard; encounter) 8 vs AC; 2d10+2
```
[/sblock]
[sblock=Statistics]
	
	



```
Fights simulated: 1000

Avg rounds (per combat): 3.9

  2 (12.0%): =======================
  3 (45.8%): ===================================================================
  4 (69.3%): ==============================================
  5 (86.5%): ==================================
  6 (95.1%): =================
  7 (98.9%): =======
  8 (99.8%): =
  9 (99.9%): 
 10(100.0%): 
 11(100.0%): 
 12(100.0%): 

Avg combats survived in a day (fights survived): 4.2

  0  (8.5%): ====================================
  1 (18.4%): ==========================================
  2 (26.4%): ==================================
  3 (37.2%): ==============================================
  4 (52.4%): ================================================================
  5 (68.1%): ===================================================================
  6 (83.3%): ================================================================
  7 (92.7%): ========================================
  8 (97.3%): ===================
  9 (99.0%): =======
 10 (99.5%): ==
 11 (99.8%): =
 12(100.0%): 

Avg percentage of dailies used per day: 79.5
```
[/sblock]*Level 1 Dwarf Greatweapon Fighter VS. Level 2 Soldier*

[sblock=Combatants]
	
	



```
PCs
  Level 1 Dwarf Greatweapon Fighter
    Stats: HP 27; AC 17; Healing Surges 10
    ReapingStrike (standard; at-will) 7 vs AC; 2d5+8; Miss: 4 damage
    Attack (standard; encounter) 7 vs AC; 4d5+10
    Attack (standard; daily; reliable) 7 vs AC; 6d5+12
    SecondWind (minor; encounter)

Monsters
  Level 2 Soldier
    Stats: HP 37; AC 18; Healing Surges 1
    BasicAttack (standard; at-will) 9 vs AC; 1d10+2
    Attack (standard; encounter) 9 vs AC; 2d10+2
```
[/sblock]
[sblock=Statistics]
	
	



```
Fights simulated: 1000

Avg rounds (per combat): 4.7

  2  (4.1%): =========
  3 (22.0%): =========================================
  4 (50.7%): ===================================================================
  5 (72.6%): ===================================================
  6 (88.0%): ===================================
  7 (95.7%): =================
  8 (99.0%): =======
  9 (99.7%): =
 10 (99.9%): 
 11(100.0%): 
 12(100.0%): 

Avg combats survived in a day (fights survived): 2.3

  0 (18.4%): ==============================================================
  1 (38.2%): ===================================================================
  2 (54.5%): =======================================================
  3 (71.1%): ========================================================
  4 (88.2%): =========================================================
  5 (96.2%): ===========================
  6 (99.1%): =========
  7 (99.9%): ==
  8(100.0%): 

Avg percentage of dailies used per day: 75.2
```
[/sblock]*Level 1 Dwarf Greatweapon Fighter VS. Level 3 Soldier*

[sblock=Combatants]
	
	



```
PCs
  Level 1 Dwarf Greatweapon Fighter
    Stats: HP 27; AC 17; Healing Surges 10
    ReapingStrike (standard; at-will) 7 vs AC; 2d5+8; Miss: 4 damage
    Attack (standard; encounter) 7 vs AC; 4d5+10
    Attack (standard; daily; reliable) 7 vs AC; 6d5+12
    SecondWind (minor; encounter)

Monsters
  Level 3 Soldier
    Stats: HP 45; AC 19; Healing Surges 1
    BasicAttack (standard; at-will) 10 vs AC; 1d10+3
    Attack (standard; encounter) 10 vs AC; 2d10+3
```
[/sblock]
[sblock=Statistics]
	
	



```
Fights simulated: 1000

Avg rounds (per combat): 5.2

  2  (1.7%): ====
  3  (9.1%): =================
  4 (36.6%): ===================================================================
  5 (63.8%): ==================================================================
  6 (83.3%): ===============================================
  7 (92.8%): =======================
  8 (98.1%): ============
  9 (99.6%): ===
 10 (99.8%): 
 11(100.0%): 

Avg combats survived in a day (fights survived): 1.0

  0 (39.7%): ===================================================================
  1 (74.8%): ===========================================================
  2 (88.8%): =======================
  3 (97.1%): ==============
  4 (99.5%): ====
  5(100.0%): 

Avg percentage of dailies used per day: 65.7
```
[/sblock]*Level 1 Dwarf Greatweapon Fighter VS. Level 4 Soldier*

[sblock=Combatants]
	
	



```
PCs
  Level 1 Dwarf Greatweapon Fighter
    Stats: HP 27; AC 17; Healing Surges 10
    ReapingStrike (standard; at-will) 7 vs AC; 2d5+8; Miss: 4 damage
    Attack (standard; encounter) 7 vs AC; 4d5+10
    Attack (standard; daily; reliable) 7 vs AC; 6d5+12
    SecondWind (minor; encounter)

Monsters
  Level 4 Soldier
    Stats: HP 53; AC 20; Healing Surges 1
    BasicAttack (standard; at-will) 11 vs AC; 1d10+3
    Attack (standard; encounter) 11 vs AC; 2d10+3
```
[/sblock]
[sblock=Statistics]
	
	



```
Fights simulated: 1000

Avg rounds (per combat): 5.5

  2  (1.3%): ===
  3  (6.5%): ============
  4 (27.7%): ==================================================
  5 (55.5%): ===================================================================
  6 (75.4%): ===============================================
  7 (90.0%): ===================================
  8 (96.6%): ===============
  9 (99.1%): ======
 10 (99.7%): =
 11(100.0%): 

Avg combats survived in a day (fights survived): 0.5

  0 (61.3%): ===================================================================
  1 (90.4%): ===============================
  2 (97.2%): =======
  3 (99.6%): ==
  4(100.0%): 

Avg percentage of dailies used per day: 58.7
```
[/sblock]*Level 1 Dwarf Greatweapon Fighter VS. Level 5 Soldier*

[sblock=Combatants]
	
	



```
PCs
  Level 1 Dwarf Greatweapon Fighter
    Stats: HP 27; AC 17; Healing Surges 10
    ReapingStrike (standard; at-will) 7 vs AC; 2d5+8; Miss: 4 damage
    Attack (standard; encounter) 7 vs AC; 4d5+10
    Attack (standard; daily; reliable) 7 vs AC; 6d5+12
    SecondWind (minor; encounter)

Monsters
  Level 5 Soldier
    Stats: HP 61; AC 21; Healing Surges 1
    BasicAttack (standard; at-will) 12 vs AC; 1d10+4
    Attack (standard; encounter) 12 vs AC; 2d10+4
```
[/sblock]
[sblock=Statistics]
	
	



```
Fights simulated: 1000

Avg rounds (per combat): 5.0

  2  (0.3%): 
  3  (7.3%): ==============
  4 (40.3%): ===================================================================
  5 (68.8%): =========================================================
  6 (88.0%): ======================================
  7 (95.2%): ==============
  8 (98.3%): ======
  9 (99.5%): ==
 10(100.0%): =

Avg combats survived in a day (fights survived): 0.2

  0 (85.0%): ===================================================================
  1 (98.8%): ==========
  2 (99.9%): 
  3(100.0%): 

Avg percentage of dailies used per day: 47.6
```
[/sblock]
[/sblock]




Mengu said:


> On another note, what I would like to see is if this character had Toughness instead of Dwarven Weapon Training, Comeback Strike instead of Brute Strike, and Warhammer and Shield instead of Mordenkrad, would his survivability increase or decrease against the soldier? Your Comeback Strike AI would be something like "if bloodied, after second wind has been expended, use Comeback Strike".
> 
> Going against the second level soldier we see a massive 28% death rate in the first encounter. My gut says the adjustments would lower that rate, while prolonging the fight.



I'm going to repeat the above, with your adjustments as much as possible.
Note that Reaping Strike deals less damage.
I've implemented Comeback Strike but didn't modify the AI because it seems the current AI covers this.

The AI chooses the more damaging power that is Encounter or more frequent.
When it becomes Bloodied, then it chooses de more damaging power that is Daily or more frequent.
So it seems this should work fine.
You can check the code posted in previous posts.

The only problem with this AI is that Comeback Strike has the same average damage as the encounter power, so it may happen that the Dwarf becomes bloodied, he hasn't used his encounter power yet (because he missed all attacks), and then ComebackStrike and Steel Serpent Strike are equal choices.

Here's the same simulation as before (in this same post) but with the more defensive build:

[sblock]
*Level 1 Dwarf Defensive Fighter VS. Level 1 Soldier*

[sblock=Combatants]
	
	



```
PCs
  Level 1 Dwarf Defensive Fighter
    Stats: HP 32; AC 19; Healing Surges 10
    ReapingStrike (standard; at-will) 7 vs AC; 1d10+4; Miss: 2 damage
    Attack (standard; encounter) 7 vs AC; 2d10+4
    ComebackStrike (standard; daily; reliable) 7 vs AC; 2d10+4
    SecondWind (minor; encounter)

Monsters
  Level 1 Soldier
    Stats: HP 29; AC 17; Healing Surges 1
    BasicAttack (standard; at-will) 8 vs AC; 1d10+2
    Attack (standard; encounter) 8 vs AC; 2d10+2
```
[/sblock]
[sblock=Statistics]
	
	



```
Fights simulated: 1000

Avg rounds (per combat): 5.4

  2  (4.0%): ============
  3 (15.4%): ===================================
  4 (33.5%): ========================================================
  5 (54.9%): ===================================================================
  6 (73.5%): ==========================================================
  7 (85.7%): ======================================
  8 (93.9%): =========================
  9 (97.4%): ===========
 10 (99.1%): =====
 11 (99.8%): ==
 12 (99.9%): 
 13(100.0%): 
 14(100.0%): 

Avg combats survived in a day (fights survived): 4.4

  0  (5.6%): ===================
  1 (13.1%): ==========================
  2 (21.9%): ===============================
  3 (32.9%): =======================================
  4 (48.4%): =======================================================
  5 (67.2%): ===================================================================
  6 (82.2%): =====================================================
  7 (91.7%): =================================
  8 (97.2%): ===================
  9 (99.3%): =======
 10 (99.6%): =
 11(100.0%): =

Avg percentage of dailies used per day: 89.2
```
[/sblock]*Level 1 Dwarf Defensive Fighter VS. Level 2 Soldier*

[sblock=Combatants]
	
	



```
PCs
  Level 1 Dwarf Defensive Fighter
    Stats: HP 32; AC 19; Healing Surges 10
    ReapingStrike (standard; at-will) 7 vs AC; 1d10+4; Miss: 2 damage
    Attack (standard; encounter) 7 vs AC; 2d10+4
    ComebackStrike (standard; daily; reliable) 7 vs AC; 2d10+4
    SecondWind (minor; encounter)

Monsters
  Level 2 Soldier
    Stats: HP 37; AC 18; Healing Surges 1
    BasicAttack (standard; at-will) 9 vs AC; 1d10+2
    Attack (standard; encounter) 9 vs AC; 2d10+2
```
[/sblock]
[sblock=Statistics]
	
	



```
Fights simulated: 1000

Avg rounds (per combat): 6.7

  2  (2.8%): =========
  3  (5.0%): =======
  4 (14.1%): ================================
  5 (30.4%): =========================================================
  6 (49.4%): ===================================================================
  7 (66.8%): =============================================================
  8 (81.8%): =====================================================
  9 (90.8%): ===============================
 10 (95.9%): ==================
 11 (98.4%): ========
 12 (99.3%): ===
 13 (99.8%): =
 14(100.0%): 
 16(100.0%): 

Avg combats survived in a day (fights survived): 2.4

  0 (15.0%): =================================================
  1 (35.3%): ===================================================================
  2 (53.6%): ============================================================
  3 (69.8%): =====================================================
  4 (87.2%): =========================================================
  5 (95.2%): ==========================
  6 (99.2%): =============
  7(100.0%): ==

Avg percentage of dailies used per day: 84.7
```
[/sblock]*Level 1 Dwarf Defensive Fighter VS. Level 3 Soldier*

[sblock=Combatants]
	
	



```
PCs
  Level 1 Dwarf Defensive Fighter
    Stats: HP 32; AC 19; Healing Surges 10
    ReapingStrike (standard; at-will) 7 vs AC; 1d10+4; Miss: 2 damage
    Attack (standard; encounter) 7 vs AC; 2d10+4
    ComebackStrike (standard; daily; reliable) 7 vs AC; 2d10+4
    SecondWind (minor; encounter)

Monsters
  Level 3 Soldier
    Stats: HP 45; AC 19; Healing Surges 1
    BasicAttack (standard; at-will) 10 vs AC; 1d10+3
    Attack (standard; encounter) 10 vs AC; 2d10+3
```
[/sblock]
[sblock=Statistics]
	
	



```
Fights simulated: 1000

Avg rounds (per combat): 7.4

  2  (0.6%): ==
  3  (1.5%): ===
  4  (6.7%): ==================
  5 (19.4%): ==============================================
  6 (37.7%): ===================================================================
  7 (55.2%): ================================================================
  8 (71.8%): =============================================================
  9 (84.1%): ============================================
 10 (92.2%): ==============================
 11 (96.3%): ===============
 12 (98.4%): =======
 13 (99.4%): ===
 14 (99.7%): =
 15 (99.9%): 
 19(100.0%): 

Avg combats survived in a day (fights survived): 0.9

  0 (43.1%): ===================================================================
  1 (77.1%): ====================================================
  2 (91.7%): ======================
  3 (97.5%): =========
  4 (99.9%): ===
  5(100.0%): 

Avg percentage of dailies used per day: 75.7
```
[/sblock]*Level 1 Dwarf Defensive Fighter VS. Level 4 Soldier*

[sblock=Combatants]
	
	



```
PCs
  Level 1 Dwarf Defensive Fighter
    Stats: HP 32; AC 19; Healing Surges 10
    ReapingStrike (standard; at-will) 7 vs AC; 1d10+4; Miss: 2 damage
    Attack (standard; encounter) 7 vs AC; 2d10+4
    ComebackStrike (standard; daily; reliable) 7 vs AC; 2d10+4
    SecondWind (minor; encounter)

Monsters
  Level 4 Soldier
    Stats: HP 53; AC 20; Healing Surges 1
    BasicAttack (standard; at-will) 11 vs AC; 1d10+3
    Attack (standard; encounter) 11 vs AC; 2d10+3
```
[/sblock]
[sblock=Statistics]
	
	



```
Fights simulated: 1000

Avg rounds (per combat): 7.9

  2  (0.1%): 
  3  (0.2%): 
  4  (4.0%): ===============
  5 (13.9%): ========================================
  6 (29.5%): ===============================================================
  7 (45.7%): ==================================================================
  8 (62.0%): ===================================================================
  9 (76.9%): =============================================================
 10 (87.8%): ============================================
 11 (94.7%): ============================
 12 (97.2%): ==========
 13 (98.8%): ======
 14 (99.4%): ==
 15 (99.9%): =
 16 (99.9%): 
 17(100.0%): 

Avg combats survived in a day (fights survived): 0.4

  0 (65.1%): ===================================================================
  1 (94.8%): ==============================
  2 (99.4%): ====
  3 (99.9%): 
  5(100.0%): 

Avg percentage of dailies used per day: 70.7
```
[/sblock]*Level 1 Dwarf Defensive Fighter VS. Level 5 Soldier*

[sblock=Combatants]
	
	



```
PCs
  Level 1 Dwarf Defensive Fighter
    Stats: HP 32; AC 19; Healing Surges 10
    ReapingStrike (standard; at-will) 7 vs AC; 1d10+4; Miss: 2 damage
    Attack (standard; encounter) 7 vs AC; 2d10+4
    ComebackStrike (standard; daily; reliable) 7 vs AC; 2d10+4
    SecondWind (minor; encounter)

Monsters
  Level 5 Soldier
    Stats: HP 61; AC 21; Healing Surges 1
    BasicAttack (standard; at-will) 12 vs AC; 1d10+4
    Attack (standard; encounter) 12 vs AC; 2d10+4
```
[/sblock]
[sblock=Statistics]
	
	



```
Fights simulated: 1000

Avg rounds (per combat): 7.4

  3  (0.1%): 
  4  (6.8%): ======================
  5 (20.4%): =============================================
  6 (37.3%): =========================================================
  7 (57.3%): ===================================================================
  8 (72.6%): ===================================================
  9 (83.6%): ====================================
 10 (91.5%): ==========================
 11 (96.0%): ===============
 12 (98.1%): =======
 13 (99.3%): ===
 14 (99.6%): =
 15 (99.9%): 
 16(100.0%): 

Avg combats survived in a day (fights survived): 0.1

  0 (88.7%): ===================================================================
  1 (99.9%): ========
  2(100.0%): 

Avg percentage of dailies used per day: 59.9
```
[/sblock]
[/sblock]

Note that, for the time being, Truename's simulator is much better for this analysis than mine.


----------



## Truename (Nov 17, 2009)

Mengu said:


> On another note, what I would like to see is if this character had Toughness instead of Dwarven Weapon Training, Comeback Strike instead of Brute Strike, and Warhammer and Shield instead of Mordenkrad, would his survivability increase or decrease against the soldier? Your Comeback Strike AI would be something like "if bloodied, after second wind has been expended, use Comeback Strike".
> 
> Going against the second level soldier we see a massive 28% death rate in the first encounter. My gut says the adjustments would lower that rate, while prolonging the fight.




Sounds interesting. Tomorrow's game night for me so I won't be working on the sim, but I'll try putting it into my sim later in the week.

As sfedi mentioned, my sim is more accurate (for now)--mine includes action points, which allows the dwarf to one-shot the soldier during most first fights. He only dies 2.8% of the time in the first fight against a level 1 soldier. When facing the level 2 soldier, he dies 9.4% of the time.

*Dwarf Fighter vs. Soldier*

[sblock=Combatants]

```
Dwarf Fighter:
  Stats: HP 27; AC 17; Surges 10; Action Points 1
  Initiative Bonus: +2
  Powers:
    Brute Strike:
      Daily * Reliable
      Standard Action
      Attack: 1d20+7 vs. AC
      Hit: 6d6[brutal 1]+6 damage
    Steel Serpent Strike:
      Encounter
      Standard Action
      Attack: 1d20+7 vs. AC
      Hit: 4d6[brutal 1]+6 damage
    Reaping Strike:
      At-Will
      Standard Action
      Attack: 1d20+7 vs. AC
      Hit: 2d6[brutal 1]+6 damage
      Miss: 4 damage
    Dwarven Resilience:
      Encounter
      Minor Action
      Effect:
        Spend a healing surge and regain 6 hit points.
        Gain a +2 defense bonus until end of next turn.
    Spend Action Point:
      Encounter
      Free Action
      Effect: Spend an action point and gain a standard action.

Soldier:
  Stats: HP 37; AC 18; Surges 1; Action Points 0
  Initiative Bonus: +1
  Powers:
    Soldier Encounter Attack:
      Encounter
      Standard Action
      Attack: 1d20+9 vs. AC
      Hit: 2d10+3 damage
    Soldier Basic Attack:
      At-Will
      Standard Action
      Attack: 1d20+9 vs. AC
      Hit: 1d10+3 damage
    Spend Action Point:
      Encounter
      Free Action
      Effect: Spend an action point and gain a standard action.
```
[/sblock]

```
Days simulated: 10000

Avg rounds per fight (when survived): 3.0
  1 (17.2%): ===============================================
  2 (41.4%): ===================================================================
  3 (65.1%): =================================================================
  4 (82.0%): ==============================================
  5 (93.0%): ==============================
  6 (97.6%): ============
  7 (99.3%): ====
  8 (99.8%): =

Avg fights survived: 2.6
  0  (9.4%): =========================
  1 (34.1%): ===================================================================
  2 (46.4%): =================================
  3 (66.5%): ======================================================
  4 (80.4%): =====================================
  5(100.0%): =====================================================

Avg surges remaining (survivors only): 0.7 of 10
  0 (72.9%): ===================================================================
  1 (83.1%): =========
  2 (89.4%): =====
  3 (94.5%): ====
  4 (97.1%): ==
  5 (98.7%): =

Survival rate: 19.6%
```
[sblock=Example of 0 fight(s) survived (9.4% chance)

```
FIGHT #1:
  Roll initiative!
    Dwarf Fighter rolls 13 initiative (1d20+2; rolled 11).
    Soldier rolls 7 initiative (1d20+1; rolled 6).
    Initiative order: 
      Dwarf Fighter
      Soldier
  
  Round 1:
    Dwarf Fighter's turn:
      Stats: HP 27; AC 17; Surges 10; Action Points 1
      Brute Strike (standard action):
        Attacks Soldier with 9 vs. 18 AC (1d20+7; rolled 2).
        Misses.
        Brute Strike was not expended (Reliable).
      Spend Action Point (free action):
        Dwarf Fighter spends an action point (0 remaining).
        Dwarf Fighter gains a standard action.
        Spend Action Point has been expended.
      Brute Strike (standard action):
        Attacks Soldier with 24 vs. 18 AC (1d20+7; rolled 17).
        Hits for 32 damage (6d6[brutal 1]+6; rolled 3, 6, 4, 4, 5, 4).
        Soldier has 5 hp remaining (37 hp - 32 damage).
        Brute Strike has been expended.
    Soldier's turn:
      Stats: HP 5; AC 18; Surges 1; Action Points 0
      Soldier Encounter Attack (standard action):
        Attacks Dwarf Fighter with 29 vs. 17 AC (1d20+9; rolled 20).
        Crits for 23 damage (2d10+3; maximized).
        Dwarf Fighter has 4 hp remaining (27 hp - 23 damage).
        Soldier Encounter Attack has been expended.
    
  Round 2:
    Dwarf Fighter's turn:
      Stats: HP 4; AC 17; Surges 10; Action Points 0
      Steel Serpent Strike (standard action):
        Attacks Soldier with 9 vs. 18 AC (1d20+7; rolled 2).
        Misses.
        Steel Serpent Strike has been expended.
      Dwarven Resilience (minor action):
        Dwarf Fighter spends a healing surge (9 remaining).
        Dwarf Fighter heals 6 hp (4 hp -> 10 hp; 0 hp wasted).
        Dwarf Fighter gains a +2 defense bonus (expires at end of next turn).
        Dwarven Resilience has been expended.
    Soldier's turn:
      Stats: HP 5; AC 18; Surges 1; Action Points 0
      Soldier Basic Attack (standard action):
        Attacks Dwarf Fighter with 25 vs. 19 AC (1d20+9; rolled 16).
        Hits for 7 damage (1d10+3; rolled 4).
        Dwarf Fighter has 3 hp remaining (10 hp - 7 damage).
    
  Round 3:
    Dwarf Fighter's turn:
      Stats: HP 3; AC 19; Surges 9; Action Points 0
      Conditions:
        +2 defense bonus (expires at the end of this turn).
      Reaping Strike (standard action):
        Attacks Soldier with 9 vs. 18 AC (1d20+7; rolled 2).
        Misses but does 4 damage (static).
        Soldier has 1 hp remaining (5 hp - 4 damage).
      +2 defense bonus expires.
    Soldier's turn:
      Stats: HP 1; AC 18; Surges 1; Action Points 0
      Soldier Basic Attack (standard action):
        Attacks Dwarf Fighter with 18 vs. 17 AC (1d20+9; rolled 9).
        Hits for 11 damage (1d10+3; rolled 8).
        Dwarf Fighter has -8 hp remaining (3 hp - 11 damage).
    
  Round 4:
    Dwarf Fighter's turn:
      Stats: HP -8; AC 17; Surges 9; Action Points 0
      Dwarf Fighter is dying (0 death saves failed).
        Rolls death saving throw and gets a 14 (1d20; rolled 14).
        Passes.
    Soldier's turn:
      Stats: HP 1; AC 18; Surges 1; Action Points 0
      Soldier Basic Attack (standard action):
        Attacks Dwarf Fighter with 27 vs. 17 AC (1d20+9; rolled 18).
        Hits for 10 damage (1d10+3; rolled 7).
        Dwarf Fighter has -18 hp remaining (-8 hp - 10 damage).
    Dwarf Fighter has died!
    
  Villains win!
```
[/sblock]
[sblock=Example of 1 fight(s) survived (24.7% chance)

```
FIGHT #1:
  Roll initiative!
    Dwarf Fighter rolls 3 initiative (1d20+2; rolled 1).
    Soldier rolls 15 initiative (1d20+1; rolled 14).
    Initiative order: 
      Soldier
      Dwarf Fighter
  
  Round 1:
    Soldier's turn:
      Stats: HP 37; AC 18; Surges 1; Action Points 0
      Soldier Encounter Attack (standard action):
        Attacks Dwarf Fighter with 13 vs. 17 AC (1d20+9; rolled 4).
        Misses.
        Soldier Encounter Attack has been expended.
    Dwarf Fighter's turn:
      Stats: HP 27; AC 17; Surges 10; Action Points 1
      Brute Strike (standard action):
        Attacks Soldier with 8 vs. 18 AC (1d20+7; rolled 1).
        Misses.
        Brute Strike was not expended (Reliable).
      Spend Action Point (free action):
        Dwarf Fighter spends an action point (0 remaining).
        Dwarf Fighter gains a standard action.
        Spend Action Point has been expended.
      Brute Strike (standard action):
        Attacks Soldier with 26 vs. 18 AC (1d20+7; rolled 19).
        Hits for 32 damage (6d6[brutal 1]+6; rolled 1, 5, 6, 6, 2, 2, 5).
        Soldier has 5 hp remaining (37 hp - 32 damage).
        Brute Strike has been expended.
    
  Round 2:
    Soldier's turn:
      Stats: HP 5; AC 18; Surges 1; Action Points 0
      Soldier Basic Attack (standard action):
        Attacks Dwarf Fighter with 19 vs. 17 AC (1d20+9; rolled 10).
        Hits for 9 damage (1d10+3; rolled 6).
        Dwarf Fighter has 18 hp remaining (27 hp - 9 damage).
    Dwarf Fighter's turn:
      Stats: HP 18; AC 17; Surges 10; Action Points 0
      Steel Serpent Strike (standard action):
        Attacks Soldier with 9 vs. 18 AC (1d20+7; rolled 2).
        Misses.
        Steel Serpent Strike has been expended.
      Dwarven Resilience (minor action):
        Dwarf Fighter spends a healing surge (9 remaining).
        Dwarf Fighter heals 6 hp (18 hp -> 24 hp; 0 hp wasted).
        Dwarf Fighter gains a +2 defense bonus (expires at end of next turn).
        Dwarven Resilience has been expended.
    
  Round 3:
    Soldier's turn:
      Stats: HP 5; AC 18; Surges 1; Action Points 0
      Soldier Basic Attack (standard action):
        Attacks Dwarf Fighter with 14 vs. 19 AC (1d20+9; rolled 5).
        Misses.
    Dwarf Fighter's turn:
      Stats: HP 24; AC 19; Surges 9; Action Points 0
      Conditions:
        +2 defense bonus (expires at the end of this turn).
      Reaping Strike (standard action):
        Attacks Soldier with 12 vs. 18 AC (1d20+7; rolled 5).
        Misses but does 4 damage (static).
        Soldier has 1 hp remaining (5 hp - 4 damage).
      +2 defense bonus expires.
    
  Round 4:
    Soldier's turn:
      Stats: HP 1; AC 18; Surges 1; Action Points 0
      Soldier Basic Attack (standard action):
        Attacks Dwarf Fighter with 29 vs. 17 AC (1d20+9; rolled 20).
        Crits for 13 damage (1d10+3; maximized).
        Dwarf Fighter has 11 hp remaining (24 hp - 13 damage).
    Dwarf Fighter's turn:
      Stats: HP 11; AC 17; Surges 9; Action Points 0
      Reaping Strike (standard action):
        Attacks Soldier with 21 vs. 18 AC (1d20+7; rolled 14).
        Hits for 14 damage (2d6[brutal 1]+6; rolled 4, 4).
        Soldier has -13 hp remaining (1 hp - 14 damage).
    Soldier has died!
    
  Heroes win!
  Dwarf Fighter takes a short rest.
    Dwarf Fighter spends a healing surge (8 remaining).
    Dwarf Fighter heals 6 hp (11 hp -> 17 hp; 0 hp wasted).
    Dwarf Fighter spends a healing surge (7 remaining).
    Dwarf Fighter heals 6 hp (17 hp -> 23 hp; 0 hp wasted).
    Dwarf Fighter spends a healing surge (6 remaining).
    Dwarf Fighter heals 6 hp (23 hp -> 27 hp; 2 hp wasted).
    Steel Serpent Strike recharges.
    Dwarven Resilience recharges.
    Spend Action Point recharges.
  
FIGHT #2:
  Roll initiative!
    Dwarf Fighter rolls 21 initiative (1d20+2; rolled 19).
    Soldier rolls 8 initiative (1d20+1; rolled 7).
    Initiative order: 
      Dwarf Fighter
      Soldier
  
  Round 1:
    Dwarf Fighter's turn:
      Stats: HP 27; AC 17; Surges 6; Action Points 0
      Steel Serpent Strike (standard action):
        Attacks Soldier with 17 vs. 18 AC (1d20+7; rolled 10).
        Misses.
        Steel Serpent Strike has been expended.
    Soldier's turn:
      Stats: HP 37; AC 18; Surges 1; Action Points 0
      Soldier Encounter Attack (standard action):
        Attacks Dwarf Fighter with 21 vs. 17 AC (1d20+9; rolled 12).
        Hits for 13 damage (2d10+3; rolled 1, 9).
        Dwarf Fighter has 14 hp remaining (27 hp - 13 damage).
        Soldier Encounter Attack has been expended.
    
  Round 2:
    Dwarf Fighter's turn:
      Stats: HP 14; AC 17; Surges 6; Action Points 0
      Reaping Strike (standard action):
        Attacks Soldier with 13 vs. 18 AC (1d20+7; rolled 6).
        Misses but does 4 damage (static).
        Soldier has 33 hp remaining (37 hp - 4 damage).
      Dwarven Resilience (minor action):
        Dwarf Fighter spends a healing surge (5 remaining).
        Dwarf Fighter heals 6 hp (14 hp -> 20 hp; 0 hp wasted).
        Dwarf Fighter gains a +2 defense bonus (expires at end of next turn).
        Dwarven Resilience has been expended.
    Soldier's turn:
      Stats: HP 33; AC 18; Surges 1; Action Points 0
      Soldier Basic Attack (standard action):
        Attacks Dwarf Fighter with 27 vs. 19 AC (1d20+9; rolled 18).
        Hits for 12 damage (1d10+3; rolled 9).
        Dwarf Fighter has 8 hp remaining (20 hp - 12 damage).
    
  Round 3:
    Dwarf Fighter's turn:
      Stats: HP 8; AC 19; Surges 5; Action Points 0
      Conditions:
        +2 defense bonus (expires at the end of this turn).
      Reaping Strike (standard action):
        Attacks Soldier with 13 vs. 18 AC (1d20+7; rolled 6).
        Misses but does 4 damage (static).
        Soldier has 29 hp remaining (33 hp - 4 damage).
      +2 defense bonus expires.
    Soldier's turn:
      Stats: HP 29; AC 18; Surges 1; Action Points 0
      Soldier Basic Attack (standard action):
        Attacks Dwarf Fighter with 29 vs. 17 AC (1d20+9; rolled 20).
        Crits for 13 damage (1d10+3; maximized).
        Dwarf Fighter has -5 hp remaining (8 hp - 13 damage).
    
  Round 4:
    Dwarf Fighter's turn:
      Stats: HP -5; AC 17; Surges 5; Action Points 0
      Dwarf Fighter is dying (0 death saves failed).
        Rolls death saving throw and gets a 9 (1d20; rolled 9).
        Fails. 2 failures remaining before death.
    Soldier's turn:
      Stats: HP 29; AC 18; Surges 1; Action Points 0
      Soldier Basic Attack (standard action):
        Attacks Dwarf Fighter with 12 vs. 17 AC (1d20+9; rolled 3).
        Misses.
    
  Round 5:
    Dwarf Fighter's turn:
      Stats: HP -5; AC 17; Surges 5; Action Points 0
      Dwarf Fighter is dying (1 death saves failed).
        Rolls death saving throw and gets a 18 (1d20; rolled 18).
        Passes.
    Soldier's turn:
      Stats: HP 29; AC 18; Surges 1; Action Points 0
      Soldier Basic Attack (standard action):
        Attacks Dwarf Fighter with 11 vs. 17 AC (1d20+9; rolled 2).
        Misses.
    
  Round 6:
    Dwarf Fighter's turn:
      Stats: HP -5; AC 17; Surges 5; Action Points 0
      Dwarf Fighter is dying (1 death saves failed).
        Rolls death saving throw and gets a 3 (1d20; rolled 3).
        Fails. 1 failures remaining before death.
    Soldier's turn:
      Stats: HP 29; AC 18; Surges 1; Action Points 0
      Soldier Basic Attack (standard action):
        Attacks Dwarf Fighter with 15 vs. 17 AC (1d20+9; rolled 6).
        Misses.
    
  Round 7:
    Dwarf Fighter's turn:
      Stats: HP -5; AC 17; Surges 5; Action Points 0
      Dwarf Fighter is dying (2 death saves failed).
        Rolls death saving throw and gets a 15 (1d20; rolled 15).
        Passes.
    Soldier's turn:
      Stats: HP 29; AC 18; Surges 1; Action Points 0
      Soldier Basic Attack (standard action):
        Attacks Dwarf Fighter with 17 vs. 17 AC (1d20+9; rolled 8).
        Hits for 10 damage (1d10+3; rolled 7).
        Dwarf Fighter has -15 hp remaining (-5 hp - 10 damage).
    Dwarf Fighter has died!
    
  Villains win!
```
[/sblock]
[sblock=Example of 2 fight(s) survived (12.3% chance)

```
FIGHT #1:
  Roll initiative!
    Dwarf Fighter rolls 11 initiative (1d20+2; rolled 9).
    Soldier rolls 8 initiative (1d20+1; rolled 7).
    Initiative order: 
      Dwarf Fighter
      Soldier
  
  Round 1:
    Dwarf Fighter's turn:
      Stats: HP 27; AC 17; Surges 10; Action Points 1
      Brute Strike (standard action):
        Attacks Soldier with 23 vs. 18 AC (1d20+7; rolled 16).
        Hits for 30 damage (6d6[brutal 1]+6; rolled 4, 4, 2, 1, 4, 5, 5).
        Soldier has 7 hp remaining (37 hp - 30 damage).
        Brute Strike has been expended.
      Spend Action Point (free action):
        Dwarf Fighter spends an action point (0 remaining).
        Dwarf Fighter gains a standard action.
        Spend Action Point has been expended.
      Steel Serpent Strike (standard action):
        Attacks Soldier with 13 vs. 18 AC (1d20+7; rolled 6).
        Misses.
        Steel Serpent Strike has been expended.
    Soldier's turn:
      Stats: HP 7; AC 18; Surges 1; Action Points 0
      Soldier Encounter Attack (standard action):
        Attacks Dwarf Fighter with 28 vs. 17 AC (1d20+9; rolled 19).
        Hits for 6 damage (2d10+3; rolled 1, 2).
        Dwarf Fighter has 21 hp remaining (27 hp - 6 damage).
        Soldier Encounter Attack has been expended.
    
  Round 2:
    Dwarf Fighter's turn:
      Stats: HP 21; AC 17; Surges 10; Action Points 0
      Reaping Strike (standard action):
        Attacks Soldier with 8 vs. 18 AC (1d20+7; rolled 1).
        Misses but does 4 damage (static).
        Soldier has 3 hp remaining (7 hp - 4 damage).
      Dwarven Resilience (minor action):
        Dwarf Fighter spends a healing surge (9 remaining).
        Dwarf Fighter heals 6 hp (21 hp -> 27 hp; 0 hp wasted).
        Dwarf Fighter gains a +2 defense bonus (expires at end of next turn).
        Dwarven Resilience has been expended.
    Soldier's turn:
      Stats: HP 3; AC 18; Surges 1; Action Points 0
      Soldier Basic Attack (standard action):
        Attacks Dwarf Fighter with 25 vs. 19 AC (1d20+9; rolled 16).
        Hits for 11 damage (1d10+3; rolled 8).
        Dwarf Fighter has 16 hp remaining (27 hp - 11 damage).
    
  Round 3:
    Dwarf Fighter's turn:
      Stats: HP 16; AC 19; Surges 9; Action Points 0
      Conditions:
        +2 defense bonus (expires at the end of this turn).
      Reaping Strike (standard action):
        Attacks Soldier with 13 vs. 18 AC (1d20+7; rolled 6).
        Misses but does 4 damage (static).
        Soldier has -1 hp remaining (3 hp - 4 damage).
      +2 defense bonus expires.
    Soldier has died!
    
  Heroes win!
  Dwarf Fighter takes a short rest.
    Dwarf Fighter spends a healing surge (8 remaining).
    Dwarf Fighter heals 6 hp (16 hp -> 22 hp; 0 hp wasted).
    Dwarf Fighter spends a healing surge (7 remaining).
    Dwarf Fighter heals 6 hp (22 hp -> 27 hp; 1 hp wasted).
    Steel Serpent Strike recharges.
    Dwarven Resilience recharges.
    Spend Action Point recharges.
  
FIGHT #2:
  Roll initiative!
    Dwarf Fighter rolls 19 initiative (1d20+2; rolled 17).
    Soldier rolls 17 initiative (1d20+1; rolled 16).
    Initiative order: 
      Dwarf Fighter
      Soldier
  
  Round 1:
    Dwarf Fighter's turn:
      Stats: HP 27; AC 17; Surges 7; Action Points 0
      Steel Serpent Strike (standard action):
        Attacks Soldier with 12 vs. 18 AC (1d20+7; rolled 5).
        Misses.
        Steel Serpent Strike has been expended.
    Soldier's turn:
      Stats: HP 37; AC 18; Surges 1; Action Points 0
      Soldier Encounter Attack (standard action):
        Attacks Dwarf Fighter with 10 vs. 17 AC (1d20+9; rolled 1).
        Misses.
        Soldier Encounter Attack has been expended.
    
  Round 2:
    Dwarf Fighter's turn:
      Stats: HP 27; AC 17; Surges 7; Action Points 0
      Reaping Strike (standard action):
        Attacks Soldier with 21 vs. 18 AC (1d20+7; rolled 14).
        Hits for 13 damage (2d6[brutal 1]+6; rolled 3, 4).
        Soldier has 24 hp remaining (37 hp - 13 damage).
    Soldier's turn:
      Stats: HP 24; AC 18; Surges 1; Action Points 0
      Soldier Basic Attack (standard action):
        Attacks Dwarf Fighter with 23 vs. 17 AC (1d20+9; rolled 14).
        Hits for 9 damage (1d10+3; rolled 6).
        Dwarf Fighter has 18 hp remaining (27 hp - 9 damage).
    
  Round 3:
    Dwarf Fighter's turn:
      Stats: HP 18; AC 17; Surges 7; Action Points 0
      Reaping Strike (standard action):
        Attacks Soldier with 14 vs. 18 AC (1d20+7; rolled 7).
        Misses but does 4 damage (static).
        Soldier has 20 hp remaining (24 hp - 4 damage).
      Dwarven Resilience (minor action):
        Dwarf Fighter spends a healing surge (6 remaining).
        Dwarf Fighter heals 6 hp (18 hp -> 24 hp; 0 hp wasted).
        Dwarf Fighter gains a +2 defense bonus (expires at end of next turn).
        Dwarven Resilience has been expended.
    Soldier's turn:
      Stats: HP 20; AC 18; Surges 1; Action Points 0
      Soldier Basic Attack (standard action):
        Attacks Dwarf Fighter with 14 vs. 19 AC (1d20+9; rolled 5).
        Misses.
    
  Round 4:
    Dwarf Fighter's turn:
      Stats: HP 24; AC 19; Surges 6; Action Points 0
      Conditions:
        +2 defense bonus (expires at the end of this turn).
      Reaping Strike (standard action):
        Attacks Soldier with 9 vs. 18 AC (1d20+7; rolled 2).
        Misses but does 4 damage (static).
        Soldier has 16 hp remaining (20 hp - 4 damage).
      +2 defense bonus expires.
    Soldier's turn:
      Stats: HP 16; AC 18; Surges 1; Action Points 0
      Soldier Basic Attack (standard action):
        Attacks Dwarf Fighter with 16 vs. 17 AC (1d20+9; rolled 7).
        Misses.
    
  Round 5:
    Dwarf Fighter's turn:
      Stats: HP 24; AC 17; Surges 6; Action Points 0
      Reaping Strike (standard action):
        Attacks Soldier with 16 vs. 18 AC (1d20+7; rolled 9).
        Misses but does 4 damage (static).
        Soldier has 12 hp remaining (16 hp - 4 damage).
    Soldier's turn:
      Stats: HP 12; AC 18; Surges 1; Action Points 0
      Soldier Basic Attack (standard action):
        Attacks Dwarf Fighter with 29 vs. 17 AC (1d20+9; rolled 20).
        Crits for 13 damage (1d10+3; maximized).
        Dwarf Fighter has 11 hp remaining (24 hp - 13 damage).
    
  Round 6:
    Dwarf Fighter's turn:
      Stats: HP 11; AC 17; Surges 6; Action Points 0
      Reaping Strike (standard action):
        Attacks Soldier with 24 vs. 18 AC (1d20+7; rolled 17).
        Hits for 13 damage (2d6[brutal 1]+6; rolled 4, 3).
        Soldier has -1 hp remaining (12 hp - 13 damage).
    Soldier has died!
    
  Heroes win!
  Dwarf Fighter takes a short rest.
    Dwarf Fighter spends a healing surge (5 remaining).
    Dwarf Fighter heals 6 hp (11 hp -> 17 hp; 0 hp wasted).
    Dwarf Fighter spends a healing surge (4 remaining).
    Dwarf Fighter heals 6 hp (17 hp -> 23 hp; 0 hp wasted).
    Dwarf Fighter spends a healing surge (3 remaining).
    Dwarf Fighter heals 6 hp (23 hp -> 27 hp; 2 hp wasted).
    Steel Serpent Strike recharges.
    Dwarven Resilience recharges.
    Milestone:
      Dwarf Fighter gains an action point.
  
FIGHT #3:
  Roll initiative!
    Dwarf Fighter rolls 7 initiative (1d20+2; rolled 5).
    Soldier rolls 2 initiative (1d20+1; rolled 1).
    Initiative order: 
      Dwarf Fighter
      Soldier
  
  Round 1:
    Dwarf Fighter's turn:
      Stats: HP 27; AC 17; Surges 3; Action Points 1
      Steel Serpent Strike (standard action):
        Attacks Soldier with 15 vs. 18 AC (1d20+7; rolled 8).
        Misses.
        Steel Serpent Strike has been expended.
      Spend Action Point (free action):
        Dwarf Fighter spends an action point (0 remaining).
        Dwarf Fighter gains a standard action.
        Spend Action Point has been expended.
      Reaping Strike (standard action):
        Attacks Soldier with 16 vs. 18 AC (1d20+7; rolled 9).
        Misses but does 4 damage (static).
        Soldier has 33 hp remaining (37 hp - 4 damage).
    Soldier's turn:
      Stats: HP 33; AC 18; Surges 1; Action Points 0
      Soldier Encounter Attack (standard action):
        Attacks Dwarf Fighter with 19 vs. 17 AC (1d20+9; rolled 10).
        Hits for 11 damage (2d10+3; rolled 4, 4).
        Dwarf Fighter has 16 hp remaining (27 hp - 11 damage).
        Soldier Encounter Attack has been expended.
    
  Round 2:
    Dwarf Fighter's turn:
      Stats: HP 16; AC 17; Surges 3; Action Points 0
      Reaping Strike (standard action):
        Attacks Soldier with 19 vs. 18 AC (1d20+7; rolled 12).
        Hits for 13 damage (2d6[brutal 1]+6; rolled 4, 3).
        Soldier has 20 hp remaining (33 hp - 13 damage).
      Dwarven Resilience (minor action):
        Dwarf Fighter spends a healing surge (2 remaining).
        Dwarf Fighter heals 6 hp (16 hp -> 22 hp; 0 hp wasted).
        Dwarf Fighter gains a +2 defense bonus (expires at end of next turn).
        Dwarven Resilience has been expended.
    Soldier's turn:
      Stats: HP 20; AC 18; Surges 1; Action Points 0
      Soldier Basic Attack (standard action):
        Attacks Dwarf Fighter with 16 vs. 19 AC (1d20+9; rolled 7).
        Misses.
    
  Round 3:
    Dwarf Fighter's turn:
      Stats: HP 22; AC 19; Surges 2; Action Points 0
      Conditions:
        +2 defense bonus (expires at the end of this turn).
      Reaping Strike (standard action):
        Attacks Soldier with 16 vs. 18 AC (1d20+7; rolled 9).
        Misses but does 4 damage (static).
        Soldier has 16 hp remaining (20 hp - 4 damage).
      +2 defense bonus expires.
    Soldier's turn:
      Stats: HP 16; AC 18; Surges 1; Action Points 0
      Soldier Basic Attack (standard action):
        Attacks Dwarf Fighter with 11 vs. 17 AC (1d20+9; rolled 2).
        Misses.
    
  Round 4:
    Dwarf Fighter's turn:
      Stats: HP 22; AC 17; Surges 2; Action Points 0
      Reaping Strike (standard action):
        Attacks Soldier with 8 vs. 18 AC (1d20+7; rolled 1).
        Misses but does 4 damage (static).
        Soldier has 12 hp remaining (16 hp - 4 damage).
    Soldier's turn:
      Stats: HP 12; AC 18; Surges 1; Action Points 0
      Soldier Basic Attack (standard action):
        Attacks Dwarf Fighter with 17 vs. 17 AC (1d20+9; rolled 8).
        Hits for 10 damage (1d10+3; rolled 7).
        Dwarf Fighter has 12 hp remaining (22 hp - 10 damage).
    
  Round 5:
    Dwarf Fighter's turn:
      Stats: HP 12; AC 17; Surges 2; Action Points 0
      Reaping Strike (standard action):
        Attacks Soldier with 17 vs. 18 AC (1d20+7; rolled 10).
        Misses but does 4 damage (static).
        Soldier has 8 hp remaining (12 hp - 4 damage).
    Soldier's turn:
      Stats: HP 8; AC 18; Surges 1; Action Points 0
      Soldier Basic Attack (standard action):
        Attacks Dwarf Fighter with 26 vs. 17 AC (1d20+9; rolled 17).
        Hits for 13 damage (1d10+3; rolled 10).
        Dwarf Fighter has -1 hp remaining (12 hp - 13 damage).
    
  Round 6:
    Dwarf Fighter's turn:
      Stats: HP -1; AC 17; Surges 2; Action Points 0
      Dwarf Fighter is dying (0 death saves failed).
        Rolls death saving throw and gets a 4 (1d20; rolled 4).
        Fails. 2 failures remaining before death.
    Soldier's turn:
      Stats: HP 8; AC 18; Surges 1; Action Points 0
      Soldier Basic Attack (standard action):
        Attacks Dwarf Fighter with 19 vs. 17 AC (1d20+9; rolled 10).
        Hits for 6 damage (1d10+3; rolled 3).
        Dwarf Fighter has -7 hp remaining (-1 hp - 6 damage).
    
  Round 7:
    Dwarf Fighter's turn:
      Stats: HP -7; AC 17; Surges 2; Action Points 0
      Dwarf Fighter is dying (1 death saves failed).
        Rolls death saving throw and gets a 10 (1d20; rolled 10).
        Passes.
    Soldier's turn:
      Stats: HP 8; AC 18; Surges 1; Action Points 0
      Soldier Basic Attack (standard action):
        Attacks Dwarf Fighter with 10 vs. 17 AC (1d20+9; rolled 1).
        Misses.
    
  Round 8:
    Dwarf Fighter's turn:
      Stats: HP -7; AC 17; Surges 2; Action Points 0
      Dwarf Fighter is dying (1 death saves failed).
        Rolls death saving throw and gets a 1 (1d20; rolled 1).
        Fails. 1 failures remaining before death.
    Soldier's turn:
      Stats: HP 8; AC 18; Surges 1; Action Points 0
      Soldier Basic Attack (standard action):
        Attacks Dwarf Fighter with 23 vs. 17 AC (1d20+9; rolled 14).
        Hits for 8 damage (1d10+3; rolled 5).
        Dwarf Fighter has -15 hp remaining (-7 hp - 8 damage).
    Dwarf Fighter has died!
    
  Villains win!
```
[/sblock]
[sblock=Example of 3 fight(s) survived (20.1% chance)

```
FIGHT #1:
  Roll initiative!
    Dwarf Fighter rolls 17 initiative (1d20+2; rolled 15).
    Soldier rolls 6 initiative (1d20+1; rolled 5).
    Initiative order: 
      Dwarf Fighter
      Soldier
  
  Round 1:
    Dwarf Fighter's turn:
      Stats: HP 27; AC 17; Surges 10; Action Points 1
      Brute Strike (standard action):
        Attacks Soldier with 20 vs. 18 AC (1d20+7; rolled 13).
        Hits for 30 damage (6d6[brutal 1]+6; rolled 4, 1, 5, 5, 4, 3, 3).
        Soldier has 7 hp remaining (37 hp - 30 damage).
        Brute Strike has been expended.
      Spend Action Point (free action):
        Dwarf Fighter spends an action point (0 remaining).
        Dwarf Fighter gains a standard action.
        Spend Action Point has been expended.
      Steel Serpent Strike (standard action):
        Attacks Soldier with 27 vs. 18 AC (1d20+7; rolled 20).
        Crits for 30 damage (4d6[brutal 1]+6; maximized).
        Soldier has -23 hp remaining (7 hp - 30 damage).
        Steel Serpent Strike has been expended.
    Soldier has died!
    
  Heroes win!
  Dwarf Fighter takes a short rest.
    Steel Serpent Strike recharges.
    Spend Action Point recharges.
  
FIGHT #2:
  Roll initiative!
    Dwarf Fighter rolls 7 initiative (1d20+2; rolled 5).
    Soldier rolls 2 initiative (1d20+1; rolled 1).
    Initiative order: 
      Dwarf Fighter
      Soldier
  
  Round 1:
    Dwarf Fighter's turn:
      Stats: HP 27; AC 17; Surges 10; Action Points 0
      Steel Serpent Strike (standard action):
        Attacks Soldier with 8 vs. 18 AC (1d20+7; rolled 1).
        Misses.
        Steel Serpent Strike has been expended.
    Soldier's turn:
      Stats: HP 37; AC 18; Surges 1; Action Points 0
      Soldier Encounter Attack (standard action):
        Attacks Dwarf Fighter with 13 vs. 17 AC (1d20+9; rolled 4).
        Misses.
        Soldier Encounter Attack has been expended.
    
  Round 2:
    Dwarf Fighter's turn:
      Stats: HP 27; AC 17; Surges 10; Action Points 0
      Reaping Strike (standard action):
        Attacks Soldier with 23 vs. 18 AC (1d20+7; rolled 16).
        Hits for 15 damage (2d6[brutal 1]+6; rolled 6, 3).
        Soldier has 22 hp remaining (37 hp - 15 damage).
    Soldier's turn:
      Stats: HP 22; AC 18; Surges 1; Action Points 0
      Soldier Basic Attack (standard action):
        Attacks Dwarf Fighter with 12 vs. 17 AC (1d20+9; rolled 3).
        Misses.
    
  Round 3:
    Dwarf Fighter's turn:
      Stats: HP 27; AC 17; Surges 10; Action Points 0
      Reaping Strike (standard action):
        Attacks Soldier with 21 vs. 18 AC (1d20+7; rolled 14).
        Hits for 14 damage (2d6[brutal 1]+6; rolled 3, 5).
        Soldier has 8 hp remaining (22 hp - 14 damage).
    Soldier's turn:
      Stats: HP 8; AC 18; Surges 1; Action Points 0
      Soldier Basic Attack (standard action):
        Attacks Dwarf Fighter with 12 vs. 17 AC (1d20+9; rolled 3).
        Misses.
    
  Round 4:
    Dwarf Fighter's turn:
      Stats: HP 27; AC 17; Surges 10; Action Points 0
      Reaping Strike (standard action):
        Attacks Soldier with 15 vs. 18 AC (1d20+7; rolled 8).
        Misses but does 4 damage (static).
        Soldier has 4 hp remaining (8 hp - 4 damage).
    Soldier's turn:
      Stats: HP 4; AC 18; Surges 1; Action Points 0
      Soldier Basic Attack (standard action):
        Attacks Dwarf Fighter with 25 vs. 17 AC (1d20+9; rolled 16).
        Hits for 6 damage (1d10+3; rolled 3).
        Dwarf Fighter has 21 hp remaining (27 hp - 6 damage).
    
  Round 5:
    Dwarf Fighter's turn:
      Stats: HP 21; AC 17; Surges 10; Action Points 0
      Reaping Strike (standard action):
        Attacks Soldier with 16 vs. 18 AC (1d20+7; rolled 9).
        Misses but does 4 damage (static).
        Soldier has 0 hp remaining (4 hp - 4 damage).
      Dwarven Resilience (minor action):
        Dwarf Fighter spends a healing surge (9 remaining).
        Dwarf Fighter heals 6 hp (21 hp -> 27 hp; 0 hp wasted).
        Dwarf Fighter gains a +2 defense bonus (expires at end of next turn).
        Dwarven Resilience has been expended.
    Soldier has died!
    
  Heroes win!
  Dwarf Fighter takes a short rest.
    Steel Serpent Strike recharges.
    Dwarven Resilience recharges.
    +2 defense bonus expires.
    Milestone:
      Dwarf Fighter gains an action point.
  
FIGHT #3:
  Roll initiative!
    Dwarf Fighter rolls 18 initiative (1d20+2; rolled 16).
    Soldier rolls 20 initiative (1d20+1; rolled 19).
    Initiative order: 
      Soldier
      Dwarf Fighter
  
  Round 1:
    Soldier's turn:
      Stats: HP 37; AC 18; Surges 1; Action Points 0
      Soldier Encounter Attack (standard action):
        Attacks Dwarf Fighter with 20 vs. 17 AC (1d20+9; rolled 11).
        Hits for 8 damage (2d10+3; rolled 4, 1).
        Dwarf Fighter has 19 hp remaining (27 hp - 8 damage).
        Soldier Encounter Attack has been expended.
    Dwarf Fighter's turn:
      Stats: HP 19; AC 17; Surges 9; Action Points 1
      Steel Serpent Strike (standard action):
        Attacks Soldier with 21 vs. 18 AC (1d20+7; rolled 14).
        Hits for 24 damage (4d6[brutal 1]+6; rolled 5, 3, 5, 5).
        Soldier has 13 hp remaining (37 hp - 24 damage).
        Steel Serpent Strike has been expended.
      Dwarven Resilience (minor action):
        Dwarf Fighter spends a healing surge (8 remaining).
        Dwarf Fighter heals 6 hp (19 hp -> 25 hp; 0 hp wasted).
        Dwarf Fighter gains a +2 defense bonus (expires at end of next turn).
        Dwarven Resilience has been expended.
      Spend Action Point (free action):
        Dwarf Fighter spends an action point (0 remaining).
        Dwarf Fighter gains a standard action.
        Spend Action Point has been expended.
      Reaping Strike (standard action):
        Attacks Soldier with 11 vs. 18 AC (1d20+7; rolled 4).
        Misses but does 4 damage (static).
        Soldier has 9 hp remaining (13 hp - 4 damage).
    
  Round 2:
    Soldier's turn:
      Stats: HP 9; AC 18; Surges 1; Action Points 0
      Soldier Basic Attack (standard action):
        Attacks Dwarf Fighter with 21 vs. 19 AC (1d20+9; rolled 12).
        Hits for 11 damage (1d10+3; rolled 8).
        Dwarf Fighter has 14 hp remaining (25 hp - 11 damage).
    Dwarf Fighter's turn:
      Stats: HP 14; AC 19; Surges 8; Action Points 0
      Conditions:
        +2 defense bonus (expires at the end of this turn).
      Reaping Strike (standard action):
        Attacks Soldier with 17 vs. 18 AC (1d20+7; rolled 10).
        Misses but does 4 damage (static).
        Soldier has 5 hp remaining (9 hp - 4 damage).
      +2 defense bonus expires.
    
  Round 3:
    Soldier's turn:
      Stats: HP 5; AC 18; Surges 1; Action Points 0
      Soldier Basic Attack (standard action):
        Attacks Dwarf Fighter with 29 vs. 17 AC (1d20+9; rolled 20).
        Crits for 13 damage (1d10+3; maximized).
        Dwarf Fighter has 1 hp remaining (14 hp - 13 damage).
    Dwarf Fighter's turn:
      Stats: HP 1; AC 17; Surges 8; Action Points 0
      Reaping Strike (standard action):
        Attacks Soldier with 20 vs. 18 AC (1d20+7; rolled 13).
        Hits for 16 damage (2d6[brutal 1]+6; rolled 6, 4).
        Soldier has -11 hp remaining (5 hp - 16 damage).
    Soldier has died!
    
  Heroes win!
  Dwarf Fighter takes a short rest.
    Dwarf Fighter spends a healing surge (7 remaining).
    Dwarf Fighter heals 6 hp (1 hp -> 7 hp; 0 hp wasted).
    Dwarf Fighter spends a healing surge (6 remaining).
    Dwarf Fighter heals 6 hp (7 hp -> 13 hp; 0 hp wasted).
    Dwarf Fighter spends a healing surge (5 remaining).
    Dwarf Fighter heals 6 hp (13 hp -> 19 hp; 0 hp wasted).
    Dwarf Fighter spends a healing surge (4 remaining).
    Dwarf Fighter heals 6 hp (19 hp -> 25 hp; 0 hp wasted).
    Dwarf Fighter spends a healing surge (3 remaining).
    Dwarf Fighter heals 6 hp (25 hp -> 27 hp; 4 hp wasted).
    Steel Serpent Strike recharges.
    Dwarven Resilience recharges.
    Spend Action Point recharges.
  
FIGHT #4:
  Roll initiative!
    Dwarf Fighter rolls 6 initiative (1d20+2; rolled 4).
    Soldier rolls 20 initiative (1d20+1; rolled 19).
    Initiative order: 
      Soldier
      Dwarf Fighter
  
  Round 1:
    Soldier's turn:
      Stats: HP 37; AC 18; Surges 1; Action Points 0
      Soldier Encounter Attack (standard action):
        Attacks Dwarf Fighter with 28 vs. 17 AC (1d20+9; rolled 19).
        Hits for 22 damage (2d10+3; rolled 10, 9).
        Dwarf Fighter has 5 hp remaining (27 hp - 22 damage).
        Soldier Encounter Attack has been expended.
    Dwarf Fighter's turn:
      Stats: HP 5; AC 17; Surges 3; Action Points 0
      Steel Serpent Strike (standard action):
        Attacks Soldier with 12 vs. 18 AC (1d20+7; rolled 5).
        Misses.
        Steel Serpent Strike has been expended.
      Dwarven Resilience (minor action):
        Dwarf Fighter spends a healing surge (2 remaining).
        Dwarf Fighter heals 6 hp (5 hp -> 11 hp; 0 hp wasted).
        Dwarf Fighter gains a +2 defense bonus (expires at end of next turn).
        Dwarven Resilience has been expended.
    
  Round 2:
    Soldier's turn:
      Stats: HP 37; AC 18; Surges 1; Action Points 0
      Soldier Basic Attack (standard action):
        Attacks Dwarf Fighter with 14 vs. 19 AC (1d20+9; rolled 5).
        Misses.
    Dwarf Fighter's turn:
      Stats: HP 11; AC 19; Surges 2; Action Points 0
      Conditions:
        +2 defense bonus (expires at the end of this turn).
      Reaping Strike (standard action):
        Attacks Soldier with 17 vs. 18 AC (1d20+7; rolled 10).
        Misses but does 4 damage (static).
        Soldier has 33 hp remaining (37 hp - 4 damage).
      +2 defense bonus expires.
    
  Round 3:
    Soldier's turn:
      Stats: HP 33; AC 18; Surges 1; Action Points 0
      Soldier Basic Attack (standard action):
        Attacks Dwarf Fighter with 28 vs. 17 AC (1d20+9; rolled 19).
        Hits for 12 damage (1d10+3; rolled 9).
        Dwarf Fighter has -1 hp remaining (11 hp - 12 damage).
    Dwarf Fighter's turn:
      Stats: HP -1; AC 17; Surges 2; Action Points 0
      Dwarf Fighter is dying (0 death saves failed).
        Rolls death saving throw and gets a 16 (1d20; rolled 16).
        Passes.
    
  Round 4:
    Soldier's turn:
      Stats: HP 33; AC 18; Surges 1; Action Points 0
      Soldier Basic Attack (standard action):
        Attacks Dwarf Fighter with 13 vs. 17 AC (1d20+9; rolled 4).
        Misses.
    Dwarf Fighter's turn:
      Stats: HP -1; AC 17; Surges 2; Action Points 0
      Dwarf Fighter is dying (0 death saves failed).
        Rolls death saving throw and gets a 7 (1d20; rolled 7).
        Fails. 2 failures remaining before death.
    
  Round 5:
    Soldier's turn:
      Stats: HP 33; AC 18; Surges 1; Action Points 0
      Soldier Basic Attack (standard action):
        Attacks Dwarf Fighter with 17 vs. 17 AC (1d20+9; rolled 8).
        Hits for 6 damage (1d10+3; rolled 3).
        Dwarf Fighter has -7 hp remaining (-1 hp - 6 damage).
    Dwarf Fighter's turn:
      Stats: HP -7; AC 17; Surges 2; Action Points 0
      Dwarf Fighter is dying (1 death saves failed).
        Rolls death saving throw and gets a 5 (1d20; rolled 5).
        Fails. 1 failures remaining before death.
    
  Round 6:
    Soldier's turn:
      Stats: HP 33; AC 18; Surges 1; Action Points 0
      Soldier Basic Attack (standard action):
        Attacks Dwarf Fighter with 22 vs. 17 AC (1d20+9; rolled 13).
        Hits for 10 damage (1d10+3; rolled 7).
        Dwarf Fighter has -17 hp remaining (-7 hp - 10 damage).
    Dwarf Fighter has died!
    
  Villains win!
```
[/sblock]
[sblock=Example of 4 fight(s) survived (13.9% chance)

```
FIGHT #1:
  Roll initiative!
    Dwarf Fighter rolls 12 initiative (1d20+2; rolled 10).
    Soldier rolls 12 initiative (1d20+1; rolled 11).
    Tie! Resolve with initiative bonus.
      Dwarf Fighter initiative bonus is 2.
      Soldier initiative bonus is 1.
    Initiative order: 
      Dwarf Fighter
      Soldier
  
  Round 1:
    Dwarf Fighter's turn:
      Stats: HP 27; AC 17; Surges 10; Action Points 1
      Brute Strike (standard action):
        Attacks Soldier with 24 vs. 18 AC (1d20+7; rolled 17).
        Hits for 33 damage (6d6[brutal 1]+6; rolled 1, 4, 5, 1, 6, 1, 4, 4, 1, 1, 1, 4).
        Soldier has 4 hp remaining (37 hp - 33 damage).
        Brute Strike has been expended.
      Spend Action Point (free action):
        Dwarf Fighter spends an action point (0 remaining).
        Dwarf Fighter gains a standard action.
        Spend Action Point has been expended.
      Steel Serpent Strike (standard action):
        Attacks Soldier with 24 vs. 18 AC (1d20+7; rolled 17).
        Hits for 21 damage (4d6[brutal 1]+6; rolled 3, 5, 1, 5, 2).
        Soldier has -17 hp remaining (4 hp - 21 damage).
        Steel Serpent Strike has been expended.
    Soldier has died!
    
  Heroes win!
  Dwarf Fighter takes a short rest.
    Steel Serpent Strike recharges.
    Spend Action Point recharges.
  
FIGHT #2:
  Roll initiative!
    Dwarf Fighter rolls 13 initiative (1d20+2; rolled 11).
    Soldier rolls 9 initiative (1d20+1; rolled 8).
    Initiative order: 
      Dwarf Fighter
      Soldier
  
  Round 1:
    Dwarf Fighter's turn:
      Stats: HP 27; AC 17; Surges 10; Action Points 0
      Steel Serpent Strike (standard action):
        Attacks Soldier with 24 vs. 18 AC (1d20+7; rolled 17).
        Hits for 21 damage (4d6[brutal 1]+6; rolled 2, 4, 5, 4).
        Soldier has 16 hp remaining (37 hp - 21 damage).
        Steel Serpent Strike has been expended.
    Soldier's turn:
      Stats: HP 16; AC 18; Surges 1; Action Points 0
      Soldier Encounter Attack (standard action):
        Attacks Dwarf Fighter with 27 vs. 17 AC (1d20+9; rolled 18).
        Hits for 16 damage (2d10+3; rolled 4, 9).
        Dwarf Fighter has 11 hp remaining (27 hp - 16 damage).
        Soldier Encounter Attack has been expended.
    
  Round 2:
    Dwarf Fighter's turn:
      Stats: HP 11; AC 17; Surges 10; Action Points 0
      Reaping Strike (standard action):
        Attacks Soldier with 10 vs. 18 AC (1d20+7; rolled 3).
        Misses but does 4 damage (static).
        Soldier has 12 hp remaining (16 hp - 4 damage).
      Dwarven Resilience (minor action):
        Dwarf Fighter spends a healing surge (9 remaining).
        Dwarf Fighter heals 6 hp (11 hp -> 17 hp; 0 hp wasted).
        Dwarf Fighter gains a +2 defense bonus (expires at end of next turn).
        Dwarven Resilience has been expended.
    Soldier's turn:
      Stats: HP 12; AC 18; Surges 1; Action Points 0
      Soldier Basic Attack (standard action):
        Attacks Dwarf Fighter with 28 vs. 19 AC (1d20+9; rolled 19).
        Hits for 7 damage (1d10+3; rolled 4).
        Dwarf Fighter has 10 hp remaining (17 hp - 7 damage).
    
  Round 3:
    Dwarf Fighter's turn:
      Stats: HP 10; AC 19; Surges 9; Action Points 0
      Conditions:
        +2 defense bonus (expires at the end of this turn).
      Reaping Strike (standard action):
        Attacks Soldier with 23 vs. 18 AC (1d20+7; rolled 16).
        Hits for 17 damage (2d6[brutal 1]+6; rolled 5, 6).
        Soldier has -5 hp remaining (12 hp - 17 damage).
      +2 defense bonus expires.
    Soldier has died!
    
  Heroes win!
  Dwarf Fighter takes a short rest.
    Dwarf Fighter spends a healing surge (8 remaining).
    Dwarf Fighter heals 6 hp (10 hp -> 16 hp; 0 hp wasted).
    Dwarf Fighter spends a healing surge (7 remaining).
    Dwarf Fighter heals 6 hp (16 hp -> 22 hp; 0 hp wasted).
    Dwarf Fighter spends a healing surge (6 remaining).
    Dwarf Fighter heals 6 hp (22 hp -> 27 hp; 1 hp wasted).
    Steel Serpent Strike recharges.
    Dwarven Resilience recharges.
    Milestone:
      Dwarf Fighter gains an action point.
  
FIGHT #3:
  Roll initiative!
    Dwarf Fighter rolls 11 initiative (1d20+2; rolled 9).
    Soldier rolls 13 initiative (1d20+1; rolled 12).
    Initiative order: 
      Soldier
      Dwarf Fighter
  
  Round 1:
    Soldier's turn:
      Stats: HP 37; AC 18; Surges 1; Action Points 0
      Soldier Encounter Attack (standard action):
        Attacks Dwarf Fighter with 17 vs. 17 AC (1d20+9; rolled 8).
        Hits for 9 damage (2d10+3; rolled 3, 3).
        Dwarf Fighter has 18 hp remaining (27 hp - 9 damage).
        Soldier Encounter Attack has been expended.
    Dwarf Fighter's turn:
      Stats: HP 18; AC 17; Surges 6; Action Points 1
      Steel Serpent Strike (standard action):
        Attacks Soldier with 26 vs. 18 AC (1d20+7; rolled 19).
        Hits for 18 damage (4d6[brutal 1]+6; rolled 4, 2, 1, 2, 1, 1, 4).
        Soldier has 19 hp remaining (37 hp - 18 damage).
        Steel Serpent Strike has been expended.
      Dwarven Resilience (minor action):
        Dwarf Fighter spends a healing surge (5 remaining).
        Dwarf Fighter heals 6 hp (18 hp -> 24 hp; 0 hp wasted).
        Dwarf Fighter gains a +2 defense bonus (expires at end of next turn).
        Dwarven Resilience has been expended.
      Spend Action Point (free action):
        Dwarf Fighter spends an action point (0 remaining).
        Dwarf Fighter gains a standard action.
        Spend Action Point has been expended.
      Reaping Strike (standard action):
        Attacks Soldier with 24 vs. 18 AC (1d20+7; rolled 17).
        Hits for 13 damage (2d6[brutal 1]+6; rolled 4, 3).
        Soldier has 6 hp remaining (19 hp - 13 damage).
    
  Round 2:
    Soldier's turn:
      Stats: HP 6; AC 18; Surges 1; Action Points 0
      Soldier Basic Attack (standard action):
        Attacks Dwarf Fighter with 29 vs. 19 AC (1d20+9; rolled 20).
        Crits for 13 damage (1d10+3; maximized).
        Dwarf Fighter has 11 hp remaining (24 hp - 13 damage).
    Dwarf Fighter's turn:
      Stats: HP 11; AC 19; Surges 5; Action Points 0
      Conditions:
        +2 defense bonus (expires at the end of this turn).
      Reaping Strike (standard action):
        Attacks Soldier with 11 vs. 18 AC (1d20+7; rolled 4).
        Misses but does 4 damage (static).
        Soldier has 2 hp remaining (6 hp - 4 damage).
      +2 defense bonus expires.
    
  Round 3:
    Soldier's turn:
      Stats: HP 2; AC 18; Surges 1; Action Points 0
      Soldier Basic Attack (standard action):
        Attacks Dwarf Fighter with 16 vs. 17 AC (1d20+9; rolled 7).
        Misses.
    Dwarf Fighter's turn:
      Stats: HP 11; AC 17; Surges 5; Action Points 0
      Reaping Strike (standard action):
        Attacks Soldier with 26 vs. 18 AC (1d20+7; rolled 19).
        Hits for 16 damage (2d6[brutal 1]+6; rolled 6, 4).
        Soldier has -14 hp remaining (2 hp - 16 damage).
    Soldier has died!
    
  Heroes win!
  Dwarf Fighter takes a short rest.
    Dwarf Fighter spends a healing surge (4 remaining).
    Dwarf Fighter heals 6 hp (11 hp -> 17 hp; 0 hp wasted).
    Dwarf Fighter spends a healing surge (3 remaining).
    Dwarf Fighter heals 6 hp (17 hp -> 23 hp; 0 hp wasted).
    Dwarf Fighter spends a healing surge (2 remaining).
    Dwarf Fighter heals 6 hp (23 hp -> 27 hp; 2 hp wasted).
    Steel Serpent Strike recharges.
    Dwarven Resilience recharges.
    Spend Action Point recharges.
  
FIGHT #4:
  Roll initiative!
    Dwarf Fighter rolls 12 initiative (1d20+2; rolled 10).
    Soldier rolls 10 initiative (1d20+1; rolled 9).
    Initiative order: 
      Dwarf Fighter
      Soldier
  
  Round 1:
    Dwarf Fighter's turn:
      Stats: HP 27; AC 17; Surges 2; Action Points 0
      Steel Serpent Strike (standard action):
        Attacks Soldier with 15 vs. 18 AC (1d20+7; rolled 8).
        Misses.
        Steel Serpent Strike has been expended.
    Soldier's turn:
      Stats: HP 37; AC 18; Surges 1; Action Points 0
      Soldier Encounter Attack (standard action):
        Attacks Dwarf Fighter with 16 vs. 17 AC (1d20+9; rolled 7).
        Misses.
        Soldier Encounter Attack has been expended.
    
  Round 2:
    Dwarf Fighter's turn:
      Stats: HP 27; AC 17; Surges 2; Action Points 0
      Reaping Strike (standard action):
        Attacks Soldier with 22 vs. 18 AC (1d20+7; rolled 15).
        Hits for 12 damage (2d6[brutal 1]+6; rolled 2, 4).
        Soldier has 25 hp remaining (37 hp - 12 damage).
    Soldier's turn:
      Stats: HP 25; AC 18; Surges 1; Action Points 0
      Soldier Basic Attack (standard action):
        Attacks Dwarf Fighter with 24 vs. 17 AC (1d20+9; rolled 15).
        Hits for 11 damage (1d10+3; rolled 8).
        Dwarf Fighter has 16 hp remaining (27 hp - 11 damage).
    
  Round 3:
    Dwarf Fighter's turn:
      Stats: HP 16; AC 17; Surges 2; Action Points 0
      Reaping Strike (standard action):
        Attacks Soldier with 21 vs. 18 AC (1d20+7; rolled 14).
        Hits for 13 damage (2d6[brutal 1]+6; rolled 4, 3).
        Soldier has 12 hp remaining (25 hp - 13 damage).
      Dwarven Resilience (minor action):
        Dwarf Fighter spends a healing surge (1 remaining).
        Dwarf Fighter heals 6 hp (16 hp -> 22 hp; 0 hp wasted).
        Dwarf Fighter gains a +2 defense bonus (expires at end of next turn).
        Dwarven Resilience has been expended.
    Soldier's turn:
      Stats: HP 12; AC 18; Surges 1; Action Points 0
      Soldier Basic Attack (standard action):
        Attacks Dwarf Fighter with 21 vs. 19 AC (1d20+9; rolled 12).
        Hits for 11 damage (1d10+3; rolled 8).
        Dwarf Fighter has 11 hp remaining (22 hp - 11 damage).
    
  Round 4:
    Dwarf Fighter's turn:
      Stats: HP 11; AC 19; Surges 1; Action Points 0
      Conditions:
        +2 defense bonus (expires at the end of this turn).
      Reaping Strike (standard action):
        Attacks Soldier with 11 vs. 18 AC (1d20+7; rolled 4).
        Misses but does 4 damage (static).
        Soldier has 8 hp remaining (12 hp - 4 damage).
      +2 defense bonus expires.
    Soldier's turn:
      Stats: HP 8; AC 18; Surges 1; Action Points 0
      Soldier Basic Attack (standard action):
        Attacks Dwarf Fighter with 26 vs. 17 AC (1d20+9; rolled 17).
        Hits for 6 damage (1d10+3; rolled 3).
        Dwarf Fighter has 5 hp remaining (11 hp - 6 damage).
    
  Round 5:
    Dwarf Fighter's turn:
      Stats: HP 5; AC 17; Surges 1; Action Points 0
      Reaping Strike (standard action):
        Attacks Soldier with 22 vs. 18 AC (1d20+7; rolled 15).
        Hits for 14 damage (2d6[brutal 1]+6; rolled 2, 6).
        Soldier has -6 hp remaining (8 hp - 14 damage).
    Soldier has died!
    
  Heroes win!
  Dwarf Fighter takes a short rest.
    Dwarf Fighter spends a healing surge (0 remaining).
    Dwarf Fighter heals 6 hp (5 hp -> 11 hp; 0 hp wasted).
    Steel Serpent Strike recharges.
    Dwarven Resilience recharges.
    Milestone:
      Dwarf Fighter gains an action point.
  
FIGHT #5:
  Roll initiative!
    Dwarf Fighter rolls 6 initiative (1d20+2; rolled 4).
    Soldier rolls 17 initiative (1d20+1; rolled 16).
    Initiative order: 
      Soldier
      Dwarf Fighter
  
  Round 1:
    Soldier's turn:
      Stats: HP 37; AC 18; Surges 1; Action Points 0
      Soldier Encounter Attack (standard action):
        Attacks Dwarf Fighter with 13 vs. 17 AC (1d20+9; rolled 4).
        Misses.
        Soldier Encounter Attack has been expended.
    Dwarf Fighter's turn:
      Stats: HP 11; AC 17; Surges 0; Action Points 1
      Steel Serpent Strike (standard action):
        Attacks Soldier with 15 vs. 18 AC (1d20+7; rolled 8).
        Misses.
        Steel Serpent Strike has been expended.
      Spend Action Point (free action):
        Dwarf Fighter spends an action point (0 remaining).
        Dwarf Fighter gains a standard action.
        Spend Action Point has been expended.
      Reaping Strike (standard action):
        Attacks Soldier with 26 vs. 18 AC (1d20+7; rolled 19).
        Hits for 15 damage (2d6[brutal 1]+6; rolled 3, 6).
        Soldier has 22 hp remaining (37 hp - 15 damage).
    
  Round 2:
    Soldier's turn:
      Stats: HP 22; AC 18; Surges 1; Action Points 0
      Soldier Basic Attack (standard action):
        Attacks Dwarf Fighter with 13 vs. 17 AC (1d20+9; rolled 4).
        Misses.
    Dwarf Fighter's turn:
      Stats: HP 11; AC 17; Surges 0; Action Points 0
      Reaping Strike (standard action):
        Attacks Soldier with 10 vs. 18 AC (1d20+7; rolled 3).
        Misses but does 4 damage (static).
        Soldier has 18 hp remaining (22 hp - 4 damage).
    
  Round 3:
    Soldier's turn:
      Stats: HP 18; AC 18; Surges 1; Action Points 0
      Soldier Basic Attack (standard action):
        Attacks Dwarf Fighter with 28 vs. 17 AC (1d20+9; rolled 19).
        Hits for 4 damage (1d10+3; rolled 1).
        Dwarf Fighter has 7 hp remaining (11 hp - 4 damage).
    Dwarf Fighter's turn:
      Stats: HP 7; AC 17; Surges 0; Action Points 0
      Reaping Strike (standard action):
        Attacks Soldier with 18 vs. 18 AC (1d20+7; rolled 11).
        Hits for 13 damage (2d6[brutal 1]+6; rolled 2, 5).
        Soldier has 5 hp remaining (18 hp - 13 damage).
    
  Round 4:
    Soldier's turn:
      Stats: HP 5; AC 18; Surges 1; Action Points 0
      Soldier Basic Attack (standard action):
        Attacks Dwarf Fighter with 19 vs. 17 AC (1d20+9; rolled 10).
        Hits for 8 damage (1d10+3; rolled 5).
        Dwarf Fighter has -1 hp remaining (7 hp - 8 damage).
    Dwarf Fighter's turn:
      Stats: HP -1; AC 17; Surges 0; Action Points 0
      Dwarf Fighter is dying (0 death saves failed).
        Rolls death saving throw and gets a 19 (1d20; rolled 19).
        Passes.
    
  Round 5:
    Soldier's turn:
      Stats: HP 5; AC 18; Surges 1; Action Points 0
      Soldier Basic Attack (standard action):
        Attacks Dwarf Fighter with 11 vs. 17 AC (1d20+9; rolled 2).
        Misses.
    Dwarf Fighter's turn:
      Stats: HP -1; AC 17; Surges 0; Action Points 0
      Dwarf Fighter is dying (0 death saves failed).
        Rolls death saving throw and gets a 8 (1d20; rolled 8).
        Fails. 2 failures remaining before death.
    
  Round 6:
    Soldier's turn:
      Stats: HP 5; AC 18; Surges 1; Action Points 0
      Soldier Basic Attack (standard action):
        Attacks Dwarf Fighter with 16 vs. 17 AC (1d20+9; rolled 7).
        Misses.
    Dwarf Fighter's turn:
      Stats: HP -1; AC 17; Surges 0; Action Points 0
      Dwarf Fighter is dying (1 death saves failed).
        Rolls death saving throw and gets a 11 (1d20; rolled 11).
        Passes.
    
  Round 7:
    Soldier's turn:
      Stats: HP 5; AC 18; Surges 1; Action Points 0
      Soldier Basic Attack (standard action):
        Attacks Dwarf Fighter with 23 vs. 17 AC (1d20+9; rolled 14).
        Hits for 10 damage (1d10+3; rolled 7).
        Dwarf Fighter has -11 hp remaining (-1 hp - 10 damage).
    Dwarf Fighter's turn:
      Stats: HP -11; AC 17; Surges 0; Action Points 0
      Dwarf Fighter is dying (1 death saves failed).
        Rolls death saving throw and gets a 13 (1d20; rolled 13).
        Passes.
    
  Round 8:
    Soldier's turn:
      Stats: HP 5; AC 18; Surges 1; Action Points 0
      Soldier Basic Attack (standard action):
        Attacks Dwarf Fighter with 26 vs. 17 AC (1d20+9; rolled 17).
        Hits for 11 damage (1d10+3; rolled 8).
        Dwarf Fighter has -22 hp remaining (-11 hp - 11 damage).
    Dwarf Fighter has died!
    
  Villains win!
```
[/sblock]
[sblock=Example of 5 fight(s) survived (19.6% chance)

```
FIGHT #1:
  Roll initiative!
    Dwarf Fighter rolls 22 initiative (1d20+2; rolled 20).
    Soldier rolls 16 initiative (1d20+1; rolled 15).
    Initiative order: 
      Dwarf Fighter
      Soldier
  
  Round 1:
    Dwarf Fighter's turn:
      Stats: HP 27; AC 17; Surges 10; Action Points 1
      Brute Strike (standard action):
        Attacks Soldier with 26 vs. 18 AC (1d20+7; rolled 19).
        Hits for 34 damage (6d6[brutal 1]+6; rolled 4, 3, 6, 4, 5, 1, 6).
        Soldier has 3 hp remaining (37 hp - 34 damage).
        Brute Strike has been expended.
      Spend Action Point (free action):
        Dwarf Fighter spends an action point (0 remaining).
        Dwarf Fighter gains a standard action.
        Spend Action Point has been expended.
      Steel Serpent Strike (standard action):
        Attacks Soldier with 14 vs. 18 AC (1d20+7; rolled 7).
        Misses.
        Steel Serpent Strike has been expended.
    Soldier's turn:
      Stats: HP 3; AC 18; Surges 1; Action Points 0
      Soldier Encounter Attack (standard action):
        Attacks Dwarf Fighter with 27 vs. 17 AC (1d20+9; rolled 18).
        Hits for 9 damage (2d10+3; rolled 3, 3).
        Dwarf Fighter has 18 hp remaining (27 hp - 9 damage).
        Soldier Encounter Attack has been expended.
    
  Round 2:
    Dwarf Fighter's turn:
      Stats: HP 18; AC 17; Surges 10; Action Points 0
      Reaping Strike (standard action):
        Attacks Soldier with 17 vs. 18 AC (1d20+7; rolled 10).
        Misses but does 4 damage (static).
        Soldier has -1 hp remaining (3 hp - 4 damage).
      Dwarven Resilience (minor action):
        Dwarf Fighter spends a healing surge (9 remaining).
        Dwarf Fighter heals 6 hp (18 hp -> 24 hp; 0 hp wasted).
        Dwarf Fighter gains a +2 defense bonus (expires at end of next turn).
        Dwarven Resilience has been expended.
    Soldier has died!
    
  Heroes win!
  Dwarf Fighter takes a short rest.
    Dwarf Fighter spends a healing surge (8 remaining).
    Dwarf Fighter heals 6 hp (24 hp -> 27 hp; 3 hp wasted).
    Steel Serpent Strike recharges.
    Dwarven Resilience recharges.
    Spend Action Point recharges.
    +2 defense bonus expires.
  
FIGHT #2:
  Roll initiative!
    Dwarf Fighter rolls 17 initiative (1d20+2; rolled 15).
    Soldier rolls 18 initiative (1d20+1; rolled 17).
    Initiative order: 
      Soldier
      Dwarf Fighter
  
  Round 1:
    Soldier's turn:
      Stats: HP 37; AC 18; Surges 1; Action Points 0
      Soldier Encounter Attack (standard action):
        Attacks Dwarf Fighter with 19 vs. 17 AC (1d20+9; rolled 10).
        Hits for 14 damage (2d10+3; rolled 6, 5).
        Dwarf Fighter has 13 hp remaining (27 hp - 14 damage).
        Soldier Encounter Attack has been expended.
    Dwarf Fighter's turn:
      Stats: HP 13; AC 17; Surges 8; Action Points 0
      Steel Serpent Strike (standard action):
        Attacks Soldier with 23 vs. 18 AC (1d20+7; rolled 16).
        Hits for 21 damage (4d6[brutal 1]+6; rolled 3, 2, 4, 6).
        Soldier has 16 hp remaining (37 hp - 21 damage).
        Steel Serpent Strike has been expended.
      Dwarven Resilience (minor action):
        Dwarf Fighter spends a healing surge (7 remaining).
        Dwarf Fighter heals 6 hp (13 hp -> 19 hp; 0 hp wasted).
        Dwarf Fighter gains a +2 defense bonus (expires at end of next turn).
        Dwarven Resilience has been expended.
    
  Round 2:
    Soldier's turn:
      Stats: HP 16; AC 18; Surges 1; Action Points 0
      Soldier Basic Attack (standard action):
        Attacks Dwarf Fighter with 27 vs. 19 AC (1d20+9; rolled 18).
        Hits for 8 damage (1d10+3; rolled 5).
        Dwarf Fighter has 11 hp remaining (19 hp - 8 damage).
    Dwarf Fighter's turn:
      Stats: HP 11; AC 19; Surges 7; Action Points 0
      Conditions:
        +2 defense bonus (expires at the end of this turn).
      Reaping Strike (standard action):
        Attacks Soldier with 16 vs. 18 AC (1d20+7; rolled 9).
        Misses but does 4 damage (static).
        Soldier has 12 hp remaining (16 hp - 4 damage).
      +2 defense bonus expires.
    
  Round 3:
    Soldier's turn:
      Stats: HP 12; AC 18; Surges 1; Action Points 0
      Soldier Basic Attack (standard action):
        Attacks Dwarf Fighter with 13 vs. 17 AC (1d20+9; rolled 4).
        Misses.
    Dwarf Fighter's turn:
      Stats: HP 11; AC 17; Surges 7; Action Points 0
      Reaping Strike (standard action):
        Attacks Soldier with 22 vs. 18 AC (1d20+7; rolled 15).
        Hits for 18 damage (2d6[brutal 1]+6; rolled 6, 6).
        Soldier has -6 hp remaining (12 hp - 18 damage).
    Soldier has died!
    
  Heroes win!
  Dwarf Fighter takes a short rest.
    Dwarf Fighter spends a healing surge (6 remaining).
    Dwarf Fighter heals 6 hp (11 hp -> 17 hp; 0 hp wasted).
    Dwarf Fighter spends a healing surge (5 remaining).
    Dwarf Fighter heals 6 hp (17 hp -> 23 hp; 0 hp wasted).
    Dwarf Fighter spends a healing surge (4 remaining).
    Dwarf Fighter heals 6 hp (23 hp -> 27 hp; 2 hp wasted).
    Steel Serpent Strike recharges.
    Dwarven Resilience recharges.
    Milestone:
      Dwarf Fighter gains an action point.
  
FIGHT #3:
  Roll initiative!
    Dwarf Fighter rolls 19 initiative (1d20+2; rolled 17).
    Soldier rolls 17 initiative (1d20+1; rolled 16).
    Initiative order: 
      Dwarf Fighter
      Soldier
  
  Round 1:
    Dwarf Fighter's turn:
      Stats: HP 27; AC 17; Surges 4; Action Points 1
      Steel Serpent Strike (standard action):
        Attacks Soldier with 23 vs. 18 AC (1d20+7; rolled 16).
        Hits for 24 damage (4d6[brutal 1]+6; rolled 4, 1, 5, 5, 1, 4).
        Soldier has 13 hp remaining (37 hp - 24 damage).
        Steel Serpent Strike has been expended.
      Spend Action Point (free action):
        Dwarf Fighter spends an action point (0 remaining).
        Dwarf Fighter gains a standard action.
        Spend Action Point has been expended.
      Reaping Strike (standard action):
        Attacks Soldier with 12 vs. 18 AC (1d20+7; rolled 5).
        Misses but does 4 damage (static).
        Soldier has 9 hp remaining (13 hp - 4 damage).
    Soldier's turn:
      Stats: HP 9; AC 18; Surges 1; Action Points 0
      Soldier Encounter Attack (standard action):
        Attacks Dwarf Fighter with 22 vs. 17 AC (1d20+9; rolled 13).
        Hits for 18 damage (2d10+3; rolled 10, 5).
        Dwarf Fighter has 9 hp remaining (27 hp - 18 damage).
        Soldier Encounter Attack has been expended.
    
  Round 2:
    Dwarf Fighter's turn:
      Stats: HP 9; AC 17; Surges 4; Action Points 0
      Reaping Strike (standard action):
        Attacks Soldier with 23 vs. 18 AC (1d20+7; rolled 16).
        Hits for 15 damage (2d6[brutal 1]+6; rolled 6, 1, 3).
        Soldier has -6 hp remaining (9 hp - 15 damage).
      Dwarven Resilience (minor action):
        Dwarf Fighter spends a healing surge (3 remaining).
        Dwarf Fighter heals 6 hp (9 hp -> 15 hp; 0 hp wasted).
        Dwarf Fighter gains a +2 defense bonus (expires at end of next turn).
        Dwarven Resilience has been expended.
    Soldier has died!
    
  Heroes win!
  Dwarf Fighter takes a short rest.
    Dwarf Fighter spends a healing surge (2 remaining).
    Dwarf Fighter heals 6 hp (15 hp -> 21 hp; 0 hp wasted).
    Dwarf Fighter spends a healing surge (1 remaining).
    Dwarf Fighter heals 6 hp (21 hp -> 27 hp; 0 hp wasted).
    Steel Serpent Strike recharges.
    Dwarven Resilience recharges.
    Spend Action Point recharges.
    +2 defense bonus expires.
  
FIGHT #4:
  Roll initiative!
    Dwarf Fighter rolls 22 initiative (1d20+2; rolled 20).
    Soldier rolls 19 initiative (1d20+1; rolled 18).
    Initiative order: 
      Dwarf Fighter
      Soldier
  
  Round 1:
    Dwarf Fighter's turn:
      Stats: HP 27; AC 17; Surges 1; Action Points 0
      Steel Serpent Strike (standard action):
        Attacks Soldier with 8 vs. 18 AC (1d20+7; rolled 1).
        Misses.
        Steel Serpent Strike has been expended.
    Soldier's turn:
      Stats: HP 37; AC 18; Surges 1; Action Points 0
      Soldier Encounter Attack (standard action):
        Attacks Dwarf Fighter with 25 vs. 17 AC (1d20+9; rolled 16).
        Hits for 21 damage (2d10+3; rolled 9, 9).
        Dwarf Fighter has 6 hp remaining (27 hp - 21 damage).
        Soldier Encounter Attack has been expended.
    
  Round 2:
    Dwarf Fighter's turn:
      Stats: HP 6; AC 17; Surges 1; Action Points 0
      Reaping Strike (standard action):
        Attacks Soldier with 24 vs. 18 AC (1d20+7; rolled 17).
        Hits for 12 damage (2d6[brutal 1]+6; rolled 2, 4).
        Soldier has 25 hp remaining (37 hp - 12 damage).
      Dwarven Resilience (minor action):
        Dwarf Fighter spends a healing surge (0 remaining).
        Dwarf Fighter heals 6 hp (6 hp -> 12 hp; 0 hp wasted).
        Dwarf Fighter gains a +2 defense bonus (expires at end of next turn).
        Dwarven Resilience has been expended.
    Soldier's turn:
      Stats: HP 25; AC 18; Surges 1; Action Points 0
      Soldier Basic Attack (standard action):
        Attacks Dwarf Fighter with 12 vs. 19 AC (1d20+9; rolled 3).
        Misses.
    
  Round 3:
    Dwarf Fighter's turn:
      Stats: HP 12; AC 19; Surges 0; Action Points 0
      Conditions:
        +2 defense bonus (expires at the end of this turn).
      Reaping Strike (standard action):
        Attacks Soldier with 19 vs. 18 AC (1d20+7; rolled 12).
        Hits for 16 damage (2d6[brutal 1]+6; rolled 1, 6, 4).
        Soldier has 9 hp remaining (25 hp - 16 damage).
      +2 defense bonus expires.
    Soldier's turn:
      Stats: HP 9; AC 18; Surges 1; Action Points 0
      Soldier Basic Attack (standard action):
        Attacks Dwarf Fighter with 15 vs. 17 AC (1d20+9; rolled 6).
        Misses.
    
  Round 4:
    Dwarf Fighter's turn:
      Stats: HP 12; AC 17; Surges 0; Action Points 0
      Reaping Strike (standard action):
        Attacks Soldier with 17 vs. 18 AC (1d20+7; rolled 10).
        Misses but does 4 damage (static).
        Soldier has 5 hp remaining (9 hp - 4 damage).
    Soldier's turn:
      Stats: HP 5; AC 18; Surges 1; Action Points 0
      Soldier Basic Attack (standard action):
        Attacks Dwarf Fighter with 23 vs. 17 AC (1d20+9; rolled 14).
        Hits for 6 damage (1d10+3; rolled 3).
        Dwarf Fighter has 6 hp remaining (12 hp - 6 damage).
    
  Round 5:
    Dwarf Fighter's turn:
      Stats: HP 6; AC 17; Surges 0; Action Points 0
      Reaping Strike (standard action):
        Attacks Soldier with 22 vs. 18 AC (1d20+7; rolled 15).
        Hits for 12 damage (2d6[brutal 1]+6; rolled 4, 2).
        Soldier has -7 hp remaining (5 hp - 12 damage).
    Soldier has died!
    
  Heroes win!
  Dwarf Fighter takes a short rest.
    Steel Serpent Strike recharges.
    Dwarven Resilience recharges.
    Milestone:
      Dwarf Fighter gains an action point.
  
FIGHT #5:
  Roll initiative!
    Dwarf Fighter rolls 5 initiative (1d20+2; rolled 3).
    Soldier rolls 3 initiative (1d20+1; rolled 2).
    Initiative order: 
      Dwarf Fighter
      Soldier
  
  Round 1:
    Dwarf Fighter's turn:
      Stats: HP 6; AC 17; Surges 0; Action Points 1
      Steel Serpent Strike (standard action):
        Attacks Soldier with 23 vs. 18 AC (1d20+7; rolled 16).
        Hits for 24 damage (4d6[brutal 1]+6; rolled 3, 6, 1, 1, 5, 4).
        Soldier has 13 hp remaining (37 hp - 24 damage).
        Steel Serpent Strike has been expended.
      Spend Action Point (free action):
        Dwarf Fighter spends an action point (0 remaining).
        Dwarf Fighter gains a standard action.
        Spend Action Point has been expended.
      Reaping Strike (standard action):
        Attacks Soldier with 25 vs. 18 AC (1d20+7; rolled 18).
        Hits for 16 damage (2d6[brutal 1]+6; rolled 1, 6, 4).
        Soldier has -3 hp remaining (13 hp - 16 damage).
    Soldier has died!
    
  Heroes win!
  Dwarf Fighter takes a short rest.
    Steel Serpent Strike recharges.
    Spend Action Point recharges.
```
[/sblock]

I'll try out your more defensive build later in the week.


----------



## Goolpsy (Nov 17, 2009)

Awesome idea you got.
I've got some point for you, that might make some things easier.

To simplify thigns you need to make some Guidelines, which could be:
1) Real players wouldn't make obvious bad choices
2) Real players are seldom perfect at creating their Char, even when they try.
3) The simulation is made to give a general idea, not the OPTIMAL scenario

Once you got combat figured out, with multiple PC's and Multiple monsters do something like this:  Get Enworlders to make you 10 Characters of each class/role at lvl 15. 
Running the simulation you will get a ranking at which Build is best (ignoring a possible synergy 2 different roles/builds between). Here i suggest using the 75% best choice, bad on the guidelines above:
below 50% might be 'Noticeably bad build' and would be used as much(1).
The mean of 51% to 100% is 75%, making sure our "General idea of combat"(3) isn't based on 'perfect' Chars(2).  

Once you've got the Builds selected, extend the level range and run the party at different levels.

I further suggest you neglect Movement. Unless you have a clearly advantageous/Disadvantageous terrain, or the battlefiend is very large, Movement won't make much of a difference (IMO) - This greatly reduces simulation time and complexity.
Note: Flanking factors could be added in as a percentage based on the monster to PC ratio.

Further: Instead of running 5vs5 combat, i suggest an encounter table with 10-20 different encounters to choose from. (Again im hopeful that the Enworlders will assist, if it needs to be made over many levels). These encounters should vary in monster types and numbers.
Note: Since you do not need all the monster stats, when you get to this point, just write which Stats are to be implementet. ->Will reduce implementation time and encounter development time for the helpful souls

Last point for now: "What if the monsters focuses a particulaly team member?"
Just randomize possible Focus patterns between not focusing and focusing a random member.
As for PC AI, just run some simulations and see what Monster types/roles are best or (75% best) to focus and implement according responses. (I.E is it best to kill of controllers or minions first? and in what order)


----------



## eamon (Nov 17, 2009)

Given the even/odd fight split you're likely to get overall higher survivability if you delay the action point when the fight is going (extremely?) well - reducing variability should favor the stronger party; clearly the PC here...


----------



## sfedi (Nov 17, 2009)

eamon said:


> Given the even/odd fight split you're likely to get overall higher survivability if you delay the action point when the fight is going (extremely?) well - reducing variability should favor the stronger party; clearly the PC here...



You're right, it's very notorious how the survivability goes up in the round he spends an Action Point.

These are the things that stand out better in a 1 vs 1 fight.


----------



## TerraDave (Nov 18, 2009)

Just found this, good stuff!

But there is so much simulating to do.

I am looking forward to it.


----------



## Truename (Nov 23, 2009)

*Greatweapon Fighter vs. Guardian Fighter*

Mengu suggested comparing a Guardian Fighter to the Greatweapon Fighter we've been using:



> On another note, what I would like to see is if this character had Toughness instead of Dwarven Weapon Training, Comeback Strike instead of Brute Strike, and Warhammer and Shield instead of Mordenkrad, would his survivability increase or decrease against the soldier?



I had some time to work on the sim today, so I coded it up. The results impressed me. The Guardian Fighter and Greatweapon Fighter are nearly perfectly balanced against each other. My sim showed the Greatweapon fighter surviving 60.2% of the fights. The Guardian fighter survived 58.5%. The results were so close, I had to run them again at 10x the resolution (100,000 simulations rather than 10,000), even though that takes over ten minutes each to run.

The final results: Greatweapon, 60.3%; Guardian, 58.0%.

I'm impressed. Although they use a lot of the same powers, the two builds are pretty different. The Greatweapon fighter averages 33 damage in the first round when he hits and has an action point. This often allows him to mop up the soldier before he gets a hit in. I see it all the time when I look at the combat examples. The Guardian fighter, on the other hand, averages 25 damage under the same circumstances. I just don't see the rapid mop-up with the Guardian.

If you look at the example combats, the two builds play out very differently... but their survivability is practically the same. Bravo WoTC.

One other thing of note: although the survivability is the same, the Greatweapon build plays a _lot_ faster than the Guardian build. Half of the Greatweapon's fights are over in two rounds or less. The Guardian's fights take twice as long (and take twice as long to simulate, annoyingly). The unsurprising moral? If everything else is as well balanced, the key to eliminating grind is to deal lots of damage.

[sblock=Dwarf Greatweapon Fighter vs. Soldier]

[sblock=Combatants]

```
Dwarf Greatweapon Fighter:
  Stats: HP 27; AC 17; Surges 10; Action Points 1
  Initiative Bonus: +2
  Weapons:
    Mordencrad:
      Damage: 2d6[brutal 1]
      Proficient: +2
  Powers:
    Dwarven Resilience:
      Encounter
      Minor Action
      Effect:
        Spend a healing surge and regain 6 hit points.
        Gain a +2 defense bonus until end of next turn.
    Brute Strike:
      Daily * Reliable
      Standard Action
      Attack: 1d20+7 vs. AC
      Hit: 6d6[brutal 1]+6 damage
    Steel Serpent Strike:
      Encounter
      Standard Action
      Attack: 1d20+7 vs. AC
      Hit: 4d6[brutal 1]+6 damage
    Reaping Strike:
      At-Will
      Standard Action
      Attack: 1d20+7 vs. AC
      Hit: 2d6[brutal 1]+6 damage
      Miss: 4 damage
    Spend Action Point:
      Encounter
      Free Action
      Effect: Spend an action point and gain a standard action.

Soldier:
  Stats: HP 29; AC 17; Surges 1; Action Points 0
  Initiative Bonus: +1
  Powers:
    Soldier Encounter Attack:
      Encounter
      Standard Action
      Attack: 1d20+8 vs. AC
      Hit: 2d10+3 damage
    Soldier Basic Attack:
      At-Will
      Standard Action
      Attack: 1d20+8 vs. AC
      Hit: 1d10+3 damage
    Spend Action Point:
      Encounter
      Free Action
      Effect: Spend an action point and gain a standard action.
```
[/sblock]

```
Days simulated: 100000

Avg rounds per fight (when survived): 2.3
  1 (36.7%): ===================================================================
  2 (62.7%): ===============================================
  3 (81.2%): =================================
  4 (92.3%): ====================
  5 (97.7%): =========
  6 (99.5%): ===

Avg fights survived: 3.9
  0  (2.7%): ===
  1 (13.2%): ===========
  2 (19.2%): ======
  3 (31.0%): =============
  4 (39.7%): =========
  5(100.0%): ===================================================================

Avg surges remaining (survivors only): 2.3 of 10
  0 (38.0%): ===================================================================
  1 (49.3%): ===================
  2 (60.4%): ===================
  3 (70.9%): ==================
  4 (79.8%): ===============
  5 (87.0%): ============
  6 (92.4%): =========
  7 (95.9%): ======
  8 (98.2%): ====
  9 (99.2%): =
 10(100.0%): =

Survival rate: 60.3%
```
[sblock=Example combats]
[sblock=Example of 0 fight(s) survived (2.7% chance)

```
FIGHT #1:
  Roll initiative!
    Dwarf Greatweapon Fighter rolls 5 initiative (1d20+2; rolled 3).
    Soldier rolls 7 initiative (1d20+1; rolled 6).
    Initiative order: 
      Soldier
      Dwarf Greatweapon Fighter
  
  Round 1:
    Soldier's turn:
      Stats: HP 29; AC 17; Surges 1; Action Points 0
      Soldier Encounter Attack (standard action):
        Attacks Dwarf Greatweapon Fighter with 16 vs. 17 AC (1d20+8; rolled 8).
        Misses.
        Soldier Encounter Attack has been expended.
    Dwarf Greatweapon Fighter's turn:
      Stats: HP 27; AC 17; Surges 10; Action Points 1
      Brute Strike (standard action):
        Attacks Soldier with 11 vs. 17 AC (1d20+7; rolled 4).
        Misses.
        Brute Strike was not expended (Reliable).
      Spend Action Point (free action):
        Dwarf Greatweapon Fighter spends an action point (0 remaining).
        Dwarf Greatweapon Fighter gains a standard action.
        Spend Action Point has been expended.
      Brute Strike (standard action):
        Attacks Soldier with 8 vs. 17 AC (1d20+7; rolled 1).
        Misses.
        Brute Strike was not expended (Reliable).
    
  Round 2:
    Soldier's turn:
      Stats: HP 29; AC 17; Surges 1; Action Points 0
      Soldier Basic Attack (standard action):
        Attacks Dwarf Greatweapon Fighter with 21 vs. 17 AC (1d20+8; rolled 13).
        Hits for 13 damage (1d10+3; rolled 10).
        Dwarf Greatweapon Fighter has 14 hp remaining (27 hp - 13 damage).
    Dwarf Greatweapon Fighter's turn:
      Stats: HP 14; AC 17; Surges 10; Action Points 0
      Dwarven Resilience (minor action):
        Dwarf Greatweapon Fighter spends a healing surge (9 remaining).
        Dwarf Greatweapon Fighter heals 6 hp (14 hp -> 20 hp; 0 hp wasted).
        Dwarf Greatweapon Fighter gains a +2 defense bonus (expires at end of next turn).
        Dwarven Resilience has been expended.
      Brute Strike (standard action):
        Attacks Soldier with 10 vs. 17 AC (1d20+7; rolled 3).
        Misses.
        Brute Strike was not expended (Reliable).
    
  Round 3:
    Soldier's turn:
      Stats: HP 29; AC 17; Surges 1; Action Points 0
      Soldier Basic Attack (standard action):
        Attacks Dwarf Greatweapon Fighter with 22 vs. 19 AC (1d20+8; rolled 14).
        Hits for 11 damage (1d10+3; rolled 8).
        Dwarf Greatweapon Fighter has 9 hp remaining (20 hp - 11 damage).
    Dwarf Greatweapon Fighter's turn:
      Stats: HP 9; AC 19; Surges 9; Action Points 0
      Conditions:
        +2 defense bonus (expires at the end of this turn).
      Brute Strike (standard action):
        Attacks Soldier with 16 vs. 17 AC (1d20+7; rolled 9).
        Misses.
        Brute Strike was not expended (Reliable).
      +2 defense bonus expires.
    
  Round 4:
    Soldier's turn:
      Stats: HP 29; AC 17; Surges 1; Action Points 0
      Soldier Basic Attack (standard action):
        Attacks Dwarf Greatweapon Fighter with 9 vs. 17 AC (1d20+8; rolled 1).
        Misses.
    Dwarf Greatweapon Fighter's turn:
      Stats: HP 9; AC 17; Surges 9; Action Points 0
      Brute Strike (standard action):
        Attacks Soldier with 10 vs. 17 AC (1d20+7; rolled 3).
        Misses.
        Brute Strike was not expended (Reliable).
    
  Round 5:
    Soldier's turn:
      Stats: HP 29; AC 17; Surges 1; Action Points 0
      Soldier Basic Attack (standard action):
        Attacks Dwarf Greatweapon Fighter with 27 vs. 17 AC (1d20+8; rolled 19).
        Hits for 7 damage (1d10+3; rolled 4).
        Dwarf Greatweapon Fighter has 2 hp remaining (9 hp - 7 damage).
    Dwarf Greatweapon Fighter's turn:
      Stats: HP 2; AC 17; Surges 9; Action Points 0
      Brute Strike (standard action):
        Attacks Soldier with 10 vs. 17 AC (1d20+7; rolled 3).
        Misses.
        Brute Strike was not expended (Reliable).
    
  Round 6:
    Soldier's turn:
      Stats: HP 29; AC 17; Surges 1; Action Points 0
      Soldier Basic Attack (standard action):
        Attacks Dwarf Greatweapon Fighter with 19 vs. 17 AC (1d20+8; rolled 11).
        Hits for 6 damage (1d10+3; rolled 3).
        Dwarf Greatweapon Fighter has -4 hp remaining (2 hp - 6 damage).
    Dwarf Greatweapon Fighter's turn:
      Stats: HP -4; AC 17; Surges 9; Action Points 0
      Dwarf Greatweapon Fighter is dying (0 death saves failed).
        Rolls death saving throw and gets a 6 (1d20; rolled 6).
        Fails. 2 failures remaining before death.
    
  Round 7:
    Soldier's turn:
      Stats: HP 29; AC 17; Surges 1; Action Points 0
      Soldier Basic Attack (standard action):
        Attacks Dwarf Greatweapon Fighter with 22 vs. 17 AC (1d20+8; rolled 14).
        Hits for 13 damage (1d10+3; rolled 10).
        Dwarf Greatweapon Fighter has -17 hp remaining (-4 hp - 13 damage).
    Dwarf Greatweapon Fighter has died!
    
  Villains win!
```
[/sblock]
[sblock=Example of 1 fight(s) survived (10.5% chance)

```
FIGHT #1:
  Roll initiative!
    Dwarf Greatweapon Fighter rolls 6 initiative (1d20+2; rolled 4).
    Soldier rolls 6 initiative (1d20+1; rolled 5).
    Tie! Resolve with initiative bonus.
      Dwarf Greatweapon Fighter initiative bonus is 2.
      Soldier initiative bonus is 1.
    Initiative order: 
      Dwarf Greatweapon Fighter
      Soldier
  
  Round 1:
    Dwarf Greatweapon Fighter's turn:
      Stats: HP 27; AC 17; Surges 10; Action Points 1
      Brute Strike (standard action):
        Attacks Soldier with 16 vs. 17 AC (1d20+7; rolled 9).
        Misses.
        Brute Strike was not expended (Reliable).
      Spend Action Point (free action):
        Dwarf Greatweapon Fighter spends an action point (0 remaining).
        Dwarf Greatweapon Fighter gains a standard action.
        Spend Action Point has been expended.
      Brute Strike (standard action):
        Attacks Soldier with 16 vs. 17 AC (1d20+7; rolled 9).
        Misses.
        Brute Strike was not expended (Reliable).
    Soldier's turn:
      Stats: HP 29; AC 17; Surges 1; Action Points 0
      Soldier Encounter Attack (standard action):
        Attacks Dwarf Greatweapon Fighter with 19 vs. 17 AC (1d20+8; rolled 11).
        Hits for 14 damage (2d10+3; rolled 10, 1).
        Dwarf Greatweapon Fighter has 13 hp remaining (27 hp - 14 damage).
        Soldier Encounter Attack has been expended.
    
  Round 2:
    Dwarf Greatweapon Fighter's turn:
      Stats: HP 13; AC 17; Surges 10; Action Points 0
      Dwarven Resilience (minor action):
        Dwarf Greatweapon Fighter spends a healing surge (9 remaining).
        Dwarf Greatweapon Fighter heals 6 hp (13 hp -> 19 hp; 0 hp wasted).
        Dwarf Greatweapon Fighter gains a +2 defense bonus (expires at end of next turn).
        Dwarven Resilience has been expended.
      Brute Strike (standard action):
        Attacks Soldier with 8 vs. 17 AC (1d20+7; rolled 1).
        Misses.
        Brute Strike was not expended (Reliable).
    Soldier's turn:
      Stats: HP 29; AC 17; Surges 1; Action Points 0
      Soldier Basic Attack (standard action):
        Attacks Dwarf Greatweapon Fighter with 11 vs. 19 AC (1d20+8; rolled 3).
        Misses.
    
  Round 3:
    Dwarf Greatweapon Fighter's turn:
      Stats: HP 19; AC 19; Surges 9; Action Points 0
      Conditions:
        +2 defense bonus (expires at the end of this turn).
      Brute Strike (standard action):
        Attacks Soldier with 18 vs. 17 AC (1d20+7; rolled 11).
        Hits for 41 damage (6d6[brutal 1]+6; rolled 6, 6, 5, 6, 6, 1, 6).
        Soldier has -12 hp remaining (29 hp - 41 damage).
        Brute Strike has been expended.
      +2 defense bonus expires.
    Soldier has died!
    
  Heroes win!
  Dwarf Greatweapon Fighter takes a short rest.
    Dwarf Greatweapon Fighter spends a healing surge (8 remaining).
    Dwarf Greatweapon Fighter heals 6 hp (19 hp -> 25 hp; 0 hp wasted).
    Dwarven Resilience recharges.
    Spend Action Point recharges.
  
FIGHT #2:
  Roll initiative!
    Dwarf Greatweapon Fighter rolls 4 initiative (1d20+2; rolled 2).
    Soldier rolls 9 initiative (1d20+1; rolled 8).
    Initiative order: 
      Soldier
      Dwarf Greatweapon Fighter
  
  Round 1:
    Soldier's turn:
      Stats: HP 29; AC 17; Surges 1; Action Points 0
      Soldier Encounter Attack (standard action):
        Attacks Dwarf Greatweapon Fighter with 18 vs. 17 AC (1d20+8; rolled 10).
        Hits for 14 damage (2d10+3; rolled 6, 5).
        Dwarf Greatweapon Fighter has 11 hp remaining (25 hp - 14 damage).
        Soldier Encounter Attack has been expended.
    Dwarf Greatweapon Fighter's turn:
      Stats: HP 11; AC 17; Surges 8; Action Points 0
      Dwarven Resilience (minor action):
        Dwarf Greatweapon Fighter spends a healing surge (7 remaining).
        Dwarf Greatweapon Fighter heals 6 hp (11 hp -> 17 hp; 0 hp wasted).
        Dwarf Greatweapon Fighter gains a +2 defense bonus (expires at end of next turn).
        Dwarven Resilience has been expended.
      Steel Serpent Strike (standard action):
        Attacks Soldier with 24 vs. 17 AC (1d20+7; rolled 17).
        Hits for 16 damage (4d6[brutal 1]+6; rolled 2, 1, 2, 3, 3).
        Soldier has 13 hp remaining (29 hp - 16 damage).
        Steel Serpent Strike has been expended.
    
  Round 2:
    Soldier's turn:
      Stats: HP 13; AC 17; Surges 1; Action Points 0
      Soldier Basic Attack (standard action):
        Attacks Dwarf Greatweapon Fighter with 19 vs. 19 AC (1d20+8; rolled 11).
        Hits for 11 damage (1d10+3; rolled 8).
        Dwarf Greatweapon Fighter has 6 hp remaining (17 hp - 11 damage).
    Dwarf Greatweapon Fighter's turn:
      Stats: HP 6; AC 19; Surges 7; Action Points 0
      Conditions:
        +2 defense bonus (expires at the end of this turn).
      Reaping Strike (standard action):
        Attacks Soldier with 13 vs. 17 AC (1d20+7; rolled 6).
        Misses but does 4 damage (static).
        Soldier has 9 hp remaining (13 hp - 4 damage).
      +2 defense bonus expires.
    
  Round 3:
    Soldier's turn:
      Stats: HP 9; AC 17; Surges 1; Action Points 0
      Soldier Basic Attack (standard action):
        Attacks Dwarf Greatweapon Fighter with 26 vs. 17 AC (1d20+8; rolled 18).
        Hits for 10 damage (1d10+3; rolled 7).
        Dwarf Greatweapon Fighter has -4 hp remaining (6 hp - 10 damage).
    Dwarf Greatweapon Fighter's turn:
      Stats: HP -4; AC 17; Surges 7; Action Points 0
      Dwarf Greatweapon Fighter is dying (0 death saves failed).
        Rolls death saving throw and gets a 8 (1d20; rolled 8).
        Fails. 2 failures remaining before death.
    
  Round 4:
    Soldier's turn:
      Stats: HP 9; AC 17; Surges 1; Action Points 0
      Soldier Basic Attack (standard action):
        Attacks Dwarf Greatweapon Fighter with 10 vs. 17 AC (1d20+8; rolled 2).
        Misses.
    Dwarf Greatweapon Fighter's turn:
      Stats: HP -4; AC 17; Surges 7; Action Points 0
      Dwarf Greatweapon Fighter is dying (1 death saves failed).
        Rolls death saving throw and gets a 9 (1d20; rolled 9).
        Fails. 1 failures remaining before death.
    
  Round 5:
    Soldier's turn:
      Stats: HP 9; AC 17; Surges 1; Action Points 0
      Soldier Basic Attack (standard action):
        Attacks Dwarf Greatweapon Fighter with 23 vs. 17 AC (1d20+8; rolled 15).
        Hits for 8 damage (1d10+3; rolled 5).
        Dwarf Greatweapon Fighter has -12 hp remaining (-4 hp - 8 damage).
    Dwarf Greatweapon Fighter's turn:
      Stats: HP -12; AC 17; Surges 7; Action Points 0
      Dwarf Greatweapon Fighter is dying (2 death saves failed).
        Rolls death saving throw and gets a 10 (1d20; rolled 10).
        Passes.
    
  Round 6:
    Soldier's turn:
      Stats: HP 9; AC 17; Surges 1; Action Points 0
      Soldier Basic Attack (standard action):
        Attacks Dwarf Greatweapon Fighter with 20 vs. 17 AC (1d20+8; rolled 12).
        Hits for 4 damage (1d10+3; rolled 1).
        Dwarf Greatweapon Fighter has -16 hp remaining (-12 hp - 4 damage).
    Dwarf Greatweapon Fighter has died!
    
  Villains win!
```
[/sblock]
[sblock=Example of 2 fight(s) survived (6.0% chance)

```
FIGHT #1:
  Roll initiative!
    Dwarf Greatweapon Fighter rolls 16 initiative (1d20+2; rolled 14).
    Soldier rolls 19 initiative (1d20+1; rolled 18).
    Initiative order: 
      Soldier
      Dwarf Greatweapon Fighter
  
  Round 1:
    Soldier's turn:
      Stats: HP 29; AC 17; Surges 1; Action Points 0
      Soldier Encounter Attack (standard action):
        Attacks Dwarf Greatweapon Fighter with 11 vs. 17 AC (1d20+8; rolled 3).
        Misses.
        Soldier Encounter Attack has been expended.
    Dwarf Greatweapon Fighter's turn:
      Stats: HP 27; AC 17; Surges 10; Action Points 1
      Brute Strike (standard action):
        Attacks Soldier with 26 vs. 17 AC (1d20+7; rolled 19).
        Hits for 33 damage (6d6[brutal 1]+6; rolled 1, 5, 1, 6, 4, 2, 4, 6).
        Soldier has -4 hp remaining (29 hp - 33 damage).
        Brute Strike has been expended.
    Soldier has died!
    
  Heroes win!
  Dwarf Greatweapon Fighter takes a short rest.
  
FIGHT #2:
  Roll initiative!
    Dwarf Greatweapon Fighter rolls 11 initiative (1d20+2; rolled 9).
    Soldier rolls 9 initiative (1d20+1; rolled 8).
    Initiative order: 
      Dwarf Greatweapon Fighter
      Soldier
  
  Round 1:
    Dwarf Greatweapon Fighter's turn:
      Stats: HP 27; AC 17; Surges 10; Action Points 1
      Steel Serpent Strike (standard action):
        Attacks Soldier with 12 vs. 17 AC (1d20+7; rolled 5).
        Misses.
        Steel Serpent Strike has been expended.
      Spend Action Point (free action):
        Dwarf Greatweapon Fighter spends an action point (0 remaining).
        Dwarf Greatweapon Fighter gains a standard action.
        Spend Action Point has been expended.
      Reaping Strike (standard action):
        Attacks Soldier with 20 vs. 17 AC (1d20+7; rolled 13).
        Hits for 14 damage (2d6[brutal 1]+6; rolled 3, 5).
        Soldier has 15 hp remaining (29 hp - 14 damage).
    Soldier's turn:
      Stats: HP 15; AC 17; Surges 1; Action Points 0
      Soldier Encounter Attack (standard action):
        Attacks Dwarf Greatweapon Fighter with 15 vs. 17 AC (1d20+8; rolled 7).
        Misses.
        Soldier Encounter Attack has been expended.
    
  Round 2:
    Dwarf Greatweapon Fighter's turn:
      Stats: HP 27; AC 17; Surges 10; Action Points 0
      Reaping Strike (standard action):
        Attacks Soldier with 26 vs. 17 AC (1d20+7; rolled 19).
        Hits for 14 damage (2d6[brutal 1]+6; rolled 6, 2).
        Soldier has 1 hp remaining (15 hp - 14 damage).
    Soldier's turn:
      Stats: HP 1; AC 17; Surges 1; Action Points 0
      Soldier Basic Attack (standard action):
        Attacks Dwarf Greatweapon Fighter with 11 vs. 17 AC (1d20+8; rolled 3).
        Misses.
    
  Round 3:
    Dwarf Greatweapon Fighter's turn:
      Stats: HP 27; AC 17; Surges 10; Action Points 0
      Reaping Strike (standard action):
        Attacks Soldier with 27 vs. 17 AC (1d20+7; rolled 20).
        Crits for 18 damage (2d6[brutal 1]+6; maximized).
        Soldier has -17 hp remaining (1 hp - 18 damage).
    Soldier has died!
    
  Heroes win!
  Dwarf Greatweapon Fighter takes a short rest.
    Steel Serpent Strike recharges.
    Spend Action Point recharges.
    Milestone:
      Dwarf Greatweapon Fighter gains an action point.
  
FIGHT #3:
  Roll initiative!
    Dwarf Greatweapon Fighter rolls 10 initiative (1d20+2; rolled 8).
    Soldier rolls 21 initiative (1d20+1; rolled 20).
    Initiative order: 
      Soldier
      Dwarf Greatweapon Fighter
  
  Round 1:
    Soldier's turn:
      Stats: HP 29; AC 17; Surges 1; Action Points 0
      Soldier Encounter Attack (standard action):
        Attacks Dwarf Greatweapon Fighter with 18 vs. 17 AC (1d20+8; rolled 10).
        Hits for 20 damage (2d10+3; rolled 7, 10).
        Dwarf Greatweapon Fighter has 7 hp remaining (27 hp - 20 damage).
        Soldier Encounter Attack has been expended.
    Dwarf Greatweapon Fighter's turn:
      Stats: HP 7; AC 17; Surges 10; Action Points 1
      Dwarven Resilience (minor action):
        Dwarf Greatweapon Fighter spends a healing surge (9 remaining).
        Dwarf Greatweapon Fighter heals 6 hp (7 hp -> 13 hp; 0 hp wasted).
        Dwarf Greatweapon Fighter gains a +2 defense bonus (expires at end of next turn).
        Dwarven Resilience has been expended.
      Steel Serpent Strike (standard action):
        Attacks Soldier with 16 vs. 17 AC (1d20+7; rolled 9).
        Misses.
        Steel Serpent Strike has been expended.
      Spend Action Point (free action):
        Dwarf Greatweapon Fighter spends an action point (0 remaining).
        Dwarf Greatweapon Fighter gains a standard action.
        Spend Action Point has been expended.
      Reaping Strike (standard action):
        Attacks Soldier with 25 vs. 17 AC (1d20+7; rolled 18).
        Hits for 14 damage (2d6[brutal 1]+6; rolled 3, 5).
        Soldier has 15 hp remaining (29 hp - 14 damage).
    
  Round 2:
    Soldier's turn:
      Stats: HP 15; AC 17; Surges 1; Action Points 0
      Soldier Basic Attack (standard action):
        Attacks Dwarf Greatweapon Fighter with 28 vs. 19 AC (1d20+8; rolled 20).
        Crits for 13 damage (1d10+3; maximized).
        Dwarf Greatweapon Fighter has 0 hp remaining (13 hp - 13 damage).
    Dwarf Greatweapon Fighter's turn:
      Stats: HP 0; AC 19; Surges 9; Action Points 0
      Conditions:
        +2 defense bonus (expires at the end of this turn).
      Dwarf Greatweapon Fighter is dying (0 death saves failed).
        Rolls death saving throw and gets a 12 (1d20; rolled 12).
        Passes.
      +2 defense bonus expires.
    
  Round 3:
    Soldier's turn:
      Stats: HP 15; AC 17; Surges 1; Action Points 0
      Soldier Basic Attack (standard action):
        Attacks Dwarf Greatweapon Fighter with 27 vs. 17 AC (1d20+8; rolled 19).
        Hits for 7 damage (1d10+3; rolled 4).
        Dwarf Greatweapon Fighter has -7 hp remaining (0 hp - 7 damage).
    Dwarf Greatweapon Fighter's turn:
      Stats: HP -7; AC 17; Surges 9; Action Points 0
      Dwarf Greatweapon Fighter is dying (0 death saves failed).
        Rolls death saving throw and gets a 17 (1d20; rolled 17).
        Passes.
    
  Round 4:
    Soldier's turn:
      Stats: HP 15; AC 17; Surges 1; Action Points 0
      Soldier Basic Attack (standard action):
        Attacks Dwarf Greatweapon Fighter with 24 vs. 17 AC (1d20+8; rolled 16).
        Hits for 5 damage (1d10+3; rolled 2).
        Dwarf Greatweapon Fighter has -12 hp remaining (-7 hp - 5 damage).
    Dwarf Greatweapon Fighter's turn:
      Stats: HP -12; AC 17; Surges 9; Action Points 0
      Dwarf Greatweapon Fighter is dying (0 death saves failed).
        Rolls death saving throw and gets a 8 (1d20; rolled 8).
        Fails. 2 failures remaining before death.
    
  Round 5:
    Soldier's turn:
      Stats: HP 15; AC 17; Surges 1; Action Points 0
      Soldier Basic Attack (standard action):
        Attacks Dwarf Greatweapon Fighter with 25 vs. 17 AC (1d20+8; rolled 17).
        Hits for 12 damage (1d10+3; rolled 9).
        Dwarf Greatweapon Fighter has -24 hp remaining (-12 hp - 12 damage).
    Dwarf Greatweapon Fighter has died!
    
  Villains win!
```
[/sblock]
[sblock=Example of 3 fight(s) survived (11.8% chance)

```
FIGHT #1:
  Roll initiative!
    Dwarf Greatweapon Fighter rolls 7 initiative (1d20+2; rolled 5).
    Soldier rolls 16 initiative (1d20+1; rolled 15).
    Initiative order: 
      Soldier
      Dwarf Greatweapon Fighter
  
  Round 1:
    Soldier's turn:
      Stats: HP 29; AC 17; Surges 1; Action Points 0
      Soldier Encounter Attack (standard action):
        Attacks Dwarf Greatweapon Fighter with 10 vs. 17 AC (1d20+8; rolled 2).
        Misses.
        Soldier Encounter Attack has been expended.
    Dwarf Greatweapon Fighter's turn:
      Stats: HP 27; AC 17; Surges 10; Action Points 1
      Brute Strike (standard action):
        Attacks Soldier with 8 vs. 17 AC (1d20+7; rolled 1).
        Misses.
        Brute Strike was not expended (Reliable).
      Spend Action Point (free action):
        Dwarf Greatweapon Fighter spends an action point (0 remaining).
        Dwarf Greatweapon Fighter gains a standard action.
        Spend Action Point has been expended.
      Brute Strike (standard action):
        Attacks Soldier with 18 vs. 17 AC (1d20+7; rolled 11).
        Hits for 35 damage (6d6[brutal 1]+6; rolled 5, 5, 5, 6, 1, 1, 5, 3).
        Soldier has -6 hp remaining (29 hp - 35 damage).
        Brute Strike has been expended.
    Soldier has died!
    
  Heroes win!
  Dwarf Greatweapon Fighter takes a short rest.
    Spend Action Point recharges.
  
FIGHT #2:
  Roll initiative!
    Dwarf Greatweapon Fighter rolls 11 initiative (1d20+2; rolled 9).
    Soldier rolls 13 initiative (1d20+1; rolled 12).
    Initiative order: 
      Soldier
      Dwarf Greatweapon Fighter
  
  Round 1:
    Soldier's turn:
      Stats: HP 29; AC 17; Surges 1; Action Points 0
      Soldier Encounter Attack (standard action):
        Attacks Dwarf Greatweapon Fighter with 24 vs. 17 AC (1d20+8; rolled 16).
        Hits for 11 damage (2d10+3; rolled 1, 7).
        Dwarf Greatweapon Fighter has 16 hp remaining (27 hp - 11 damage).
        Soldier Encounter Attack has been expended.
    Dwarf Greatweapon Fighter's turn:
      Stats: HP 16; AC 17; Surges 10; Action Points 0
      Dwarven Resilience (minor action):
        Dwarf Greatweapon Fighter spends a healing surge (9 remaining).
        Dwarf Greatweapon Fighter heals 6 hp (16 hp -> 22 hp; 0 hp wasted).
        Dwarf Greatweapon Fighter gains a +2 defense bonus (expires at end of next turn).
        Dwarven Resilience has been expended.
      Steel Serpent Strike (standard action):
        Attacks Soldier with 22 vs. 17 AC (1d20+7; rolled 15).
        Hits for 23 damage (4d6[brutal 1]+6; rolled 5, 6, 1, 4, 2).
        Soldier has 6 hp remaining (29 hp - 23 damage).
        Steel Serpent Strike has been expended.
    
  Round 2:
    Soldier's turn:
      Stats: HP 6; AC 17; Surges 1; Action Points 0
      Soldier Basic Attack (standard action):
        Attacks Dwarf Greatweapon Fighter with 17 vs. 19 AC (1d20+8; rolled 9).
        Misses.
    Dwarf Greatweapon Fighter's turn:
      Stats: HP 22; AC 19; Surges 9; Action Points 0
      Conditions:
        +2 defense bonus (expires at the end of this turn).
      Reaping Strike (standard action):
        Attacks Soldier with 8 vs. 17 AC (1d20+7; rolled 1).
        Misses but does 4 damage (static).
        Soldier has 2 hp remaining (6 hp - 4 damage).
      +2 defense bonus expires.
    
  Round 3:
    Soldier's turn:
      Stats: HP 2; AC 17; Surges 1; Action Points 0
      Soldier Basic Attack (standard action):
        Attacks Dwarf Greatweapon Fighter with 21 vs. 17 AC (1d20+8; rolled 13).
        Hits for 12 damage (1d10+3; rolled 9).
        Dwarf Greatweapon Fighter has 10 hp remaining (22 hp - 12 damage).
    Dwarf Greatweapon Fighter's turn:
      Stats: HP 10; AC 17; Surges 9; Action Points 0
      Reaping Strike (standard action):
        Attacks Soldier with 22 vs. 17 AC (1d20+7; rolled 15).
        Hits for 13 damage (2d6[brutal 1]+6; rolled 4, 3).
        Soldier has -11 hp remaining (2 hp - 13 damage).
    Soldier has died!
    
  Heroes win!
  Dwarf Greatweapon Fighter takes a short rest.
    Dwarf Greatweapon Fighter spends a healing surge (8 remaining).
    Dwarf Greatweapon Fighter heals 6 hp (10 hp -> 16 hp; 0 hp wasted).
    Dwarf Greatweapon Fighter spends a healing surge (7 remaining).
    Dwarf Greatweapon Fighter heals 6 hp (16 hp -> 22 hp; 0 hp wasted).
    Dwarf Greatweapon Fighter spends a healing surge (6 remaining).
    Dwarf Greatweapon Fighter heals 6 hp (22 hp -> 27 hp; 1 hp wasted).
    Dwarven Resilience recharges.
    Steel Serpent Strike recharges.
    Milestone:
      Dwarf Greatweapon Fighter gains an action point.
  
FIGHT #3:
  Roll initiative!
    Dwarf Greatweapon Fighter rolls 3 initiative (1d20+2; rolled 1).
    Soldier rolls 13 initiative (1d20+1; rolled 12).
    Initiative order: 
      Soldier
      Dwarf Greatweapon Fighter
  
  Round 1:
    Soldier's turn:
      Stats: HP 29; AC 17; Surges 1; Action Points 0
      Soldier Encounter Attack (standard action):
        Attacks Dwarf Greatweapon Fighter with 9 vs. 17 AC (1d20+8; rolled 1).
        Misses.
        Soldier Encounter Attack has been expended.
    Dwarf Greatweapon Fighter's turn:
      Stats: HP 27; AC 17; Surges 6; Action Points 1
      Steel Serpent Strike (standard action):
        Attacks Soldier with 10 vs. 17 AC (1d20+7; rolled 3).
        Misses.
        Steel Serpent Strike has been expended.
      Spend Action Point (free action):
        Dwarf Greatweapon Fighter spends an action point (0 remaining).
        Dwarf Greatweapon Fighter gains a standard action.
        Spend Action Point has been expended.
      Reaping Strike (standard action):
        Attacks Soldier with 21 vs. 17 AC (1d20+7; rolled 14).
        Hits for 16 damage (2d6[brutal 1]+6; rolled 1, 6, 4).
        Soldier has 13 hp remaining (29 hp - 16 damage).
    
  Round 2:
    Soldier's turn:
      Stats: HP 13; AC 17; Surges 1; Action Points 0
      Soldier Basic Attack (standard action):
        Attacks Dwarf Greatweapon Fighter with 23 vs. 17 AC (1d20+8; rolled 15).
        Hits for 11 damage (1d10+3; rolled 8).
        Dwarf Greatweapon Fighter has 16 hp remaining (27 hp - 11 damage).
    Dwarf Greatweapon Fighter's turn:
      Stats: HP 16; AC 17; Surges 6; Action Points 0
      Dwarven Resilience (minor action):
        Dwarf Greatweapon Fighter spends a healing surge (5 remaining).
        Dwarf Greatweapon Fighter heals 6 hp (16 hp -> 22 hp; 0 hp wasted).
        Dwarf Greatweapon Fighter gains a +2 defense bonus (expires at end of next turn).
        Dwarven Resilience has been expended.
      Reaping Strike (standard action):
        Attacks Soldier with 13 vs. 17 AC (1d20+7; rolled 6).
        Misses but does 4 damage (static).
        Soldier has 9 hp remaining (13 hp - 4 damage).
    
  Round 3:
    Soldier's turn:
      Stats: HP 9; AC 17; Surges 1; Action Points 0
      Soldier Basic Attack (standard action):
        Attacks Dwarf Greatweapon Fighter with 11 vs. 19 AC (1d20+8; rolled 3).
        Misses.
    Dwarf Greatweapon Fighter's turn:
      Stats: HP 22; AC 19; Surges 5; Action Points 0
      Conditions:
        +2 defense bonus (expires at the end of this turn).
      Reaping Strike (standard action):
        Attacks Soldier with 24 vs. 17 AC (1d20+7; rolled 17).
        Hits for 16 damage (2d6[brutal 1]+6; rolled 6, 4).
        Soldier has -7 hp remaining (9 hp - 16 damage).
      +2 defense bonus expires.
    Soldier has died!
    
  Heroes win!
  Dwarf Greatweapon Fighter takes a short rest.
    Dwarf Greatweapon Fighter spends a healing surge (4 remaining).
    Dwarf Greatweapon Fighter heals 6 hp (22 hp -> 27 hp; 1 hp wasted).
    Dwarven Resilience recharges.
    Steel Serpent Strike recharges.
    Spend Action Point recharges.
  
FIGHT #4:
  Roll initiative!
    Dwarf Greatweapon Fighter rolls 3 initiative (1d20+2; rolled 1).
    Soldier rolls 19 initiative (1d20+1; rolled 18).
    Initiative order: 
      Soldier
      Dwarf Greatweapon Fighter
  
  Round 1:
    Soldier's turn:
      Stats: HP 29; AC 17; Surges 1; Action Points 0
      Soldier Encounter Attack (standard action):
        Attacks Dwarf Greatweapon Fighter with 24 vs. 17 AC (1d20+8; rolled 16).
        Hits for 18 damage (2d10+3; rolled 10, 5).
        Dwarf Greatweapon Fighter has 9 hp remaining (27 hp - 18 damage).
        Soldier Encounter Attack has been expended.
    Dwarf Greatweapon Fighter's turn:
      Stats: HP 9; AC 17; Surges 4; Action Points 0
      Dwarven Resilience (minor action):
        Dwarf Greatweapon Fighter spends a healing surge (3 remaining).
        Dwarf Greatweapon Fighter heals 6 hp (9 hp -> 15 hp; 0 hp wasted).
        Dwarf Greatweapon Fighter gains a +2 defense bonus (expires at end of next turn).
        Dwarven Resilience has been expended.
      Steel Serpent Strike (standard action):
        Attacks Soldier with 11 vs. 17 AC (1d20+7; rolled 4).
        Misses.
        Steel Serpent Strike has been expended.
    
  Round 2:
    Soldier's turn:
      Stats: HP 29; AC 17; Surges 1; Action Points 0
      Soldier Basic Attack (standard action):
        Attacks Dwarf Greatweapon Fighter with 23 vs. 19 AC (1d20+8; rolled 15).
        Hits for 10 damage (1d10+3; rolled 7).
        Dwarf Greatweapon Fighter has 5 hp remaining (15 hp - 10 damage).
    Dwarf Greatweapon Fighter's turn:
      Stats: HP 5; AC 19; Surges 3; Action Points 0
      Conditions:
        +2 defense bonus (expires at the end of this turn).
      Reaping Strike (standard action):
        Attacks Soldier with 25 vs. 17 AC (1d20+7; rolled 18).
        Hits for 14 damage (2d6[brutal 1]+6; rolled 6, 2).
        Soldier has 15 hp remaining (29 hp - 14 damage).
      +2 defense bonus expires.
    
  Round 3:
    Soldier's turn:
      Stats: HP 15; AC 17; Surges 1; Action Points 0
      Soldier Basic Attack (standard action):
        Attacks Dwarf Greatweapon Fighter with 19 vs. 17 AC (1d20+8; rolled 11).
        Hits for 8 damage (1d10+3; rolled 5).
        Dwarf Greatweapon Fighter has -3 hp remaining (5 hp - 8 damage).
    Dwarf Greatweapon Fighter's turn:
      Stats: HP -3; AC 17; Surges 3; Action Points 0
      Dwarf Greatweapon Fighter is dying (0 death saves failed).
        Rolls death saving throw and gets a 10 (1d20; rolled 10).
        Passes.
    
  Round 4:
    Soldier's turn:
      Stats: HP 15; AC 17; Surges 1; Action Points 0
      Soldier Basic Attack (standard action):
        Attacks Dwarf Greatweapon Fighter with 9 vs. 17 AC (1d20+8; rolled 1).
        Misses.
    Dwarf Greatweapon Fighter's turn:
      Stats: HP -3; AC 17; Surges 3; Action Points 0
      Dwarf Greatweapon Fighter is dying (0 death saves failed).
        Rolls death saving throw and gets a 12 (1d20; rolled 12).
        Passes.
    
  Round 5:
    Soldier's turn:
      Stats: HP 15; AC 17; Surges 1; Action Points 0
      Soldier Basic Attack (standard action):
        Attacks Dwarf Greatweapon Fighter with 10 vs. 17 AC (1d20+8; rolled 2).
        Misses.
    Dwarf Greatweapon Fighter's turn:
      Stats: HP -3; AC 17; Surges 3; Action Points 0
      Dwarf Greatweapon Fighter is dying (0 death saves failed).
        Rolls death saving throw and gets a 12 (1d20; rolled 12).
        Passes.
    
  Round 6:
    Soldier's turn:
      Stats: HP 15; AC 17; Surges 1; Action Points 0
      Soldier Basic Attack (standard action):
        Attacks Dwarf Greatweapon Fighter with 26 vs. 17 AC (1d20+8; rolled 18).
        Hits for 12 damage (1d10+3; rolled 9).
        Dwarf Greatweapon Fighter has -15 hp remaining (-3 hp - 12 damage).
    Dwarf Greatweapon Fighter has died!
    
  Villains win!
```
[/sblock]
[sblock=Example of 4 fight(s) survived (8.7% chance)

```
FIGHT #1:
  Roll initiative!
    Dwarf Greatweapon Fighter rolls 11 initiative (1d20+2; rolled 9).
    Soldier rolls 8 initiative (1d20+1; rolled 7).
    Initiative order: 
      Dwarf Greatweapon Fighter
      Soldier
  
  Round 1:
    Dwarf Greatweapon Fighter's turn:
      Stats: HP 27; AC 17; Surges 10; Action Points 1
      Brute Strike (standard action):
        Attacks Soldier with 15 vs. 17 AC (1d20+7; rolled 8).
        Misses.
        Brute Strike was not expended (Reliable).
      Spend Action Point (free action):
        Dwarf Greatweapon Fighter spends an action point (0 remaining).
        Dwarf Greatweapon Fighter gains a standard action.
        Spend Action Point has been expended.
      Brute Strike (standard action):
        Attacks Soldier with 10 vs. 17 AC (1d20+7; rolled 3).
        Misses.
        Brute Strike was not expended (Reliable).
    Soldier's turn:
      Stats: HP 29; AC 17; Surges 1; Action Points 0
      Soldier Encounter Attack (standard action):
        Attacks Dwarf Greatweapon Fighter with 26 vs. 17 AC (1d20+8; rolled 18).
        Hits for 17 damage (2d10+3; rolled 4, 10).
        Dwarf Greatweapon Fighter has 10 hp remaining (27 hp - 17 damage).
        Soldier Encounter Attack has been expended.
    
  Round 2:
    Dwarf Greatweapon Fighter's turn:
      Stats: HP 10; AC 17; Surges 10; Action Points 0
      Dwarven Resilience (minor action):
        Dwarf Greatweapon Fighter spends a healing surge (9 remaining).
        Dwarf Greatweapon Fighter heals 6 hp (10 hp -> 16 hp; 0 hp wasted).
        Dwarf Greatweapon Fighter gains a +2 defense bonus (expires at end of next turn).
        Dwarven Resilience has been expended.
      Brute Strike (standard action):
        Attacks Soldier with 18 vs. 17 AC (1d20+7; rolled 11).
        Hits for 27 damage (6d6[brutal 1]+6; rolled 4, 3, 5, 2, 2, 5).
        Soldier has 2 hp remaining (29 hp - 27 damage).
        Brute Strike has been expended.
    Soldier's turn:
      Stats: HP 2; AC 17; Surges 1; Action Points 0
      Soldier Basic Attack (standard action):
        Attacks Dwarf Greatweapon Fighter with 18 vs. 19 AC (1d20+8; rolled 10).
        Misses.
    
  Round 3:
    Dwarf Greatweapon Fighter's turn:
      Stats: HP 16; AC 19; Surges 9; Action Points 0
      Conditions:
        +2 defense bonus (expires at the end of this turn).
      Steel Serpent Strike (standard action):
        Attacks Soldier with 24 vs. 17 AC (1d20+7; rolled 17).
        Hits for 19 damage (4d6[brutal 1]+6; rolled 2, 6, 2, 3).
        Soldier has -17 hp remaining (2 hp - 19 damage).
        Steel Serpent Strike has been expended.
      +2 defense bonus expires.
    Soldier has died!
    
  Heroes win!
  Dwarf Greatweapon Fighter takes a short rest.
    Dwarf Greatweapon Fighter spends a healing surge (8 remaining).
    Dwarf Greatweapon Fighter heals 6 hp (16 hp -> 22 hp; 0 hp wasted).
    Dwarf Greatweapon Fighter spends a healing surge (7 remaining).
    Dwarf Greatweapon Fighter heals 6 hp (22 hp -> 27 hp; 1 hp wasted).
    Dwarven Resilience recharges.
    Steel Serpent Strike recharges.
    Spend Action Point recharges.
  
FIGHT #2:
  Roll initiative!
    Dwarf Greatweapon Fighter rolls 16 initiative (1d20+2; rolled 14).
    Soldier rolls 21 initiative (1d20+1; rolled 20).
    Initiative order: 
      Soldier
      Dwarf Greatweapon Fighter
  
  Round 1:
    Soldier's turn:
      Stats: HP 29; AC 17; Surges 1; Action Points 0
      Soldier Encounter Attack (standard action):
        Attacks Dwarf Greatweapon Fighter with 9 vs. 17 AC (1d20+8; rolled 1).
        Misses.
        Soldier Encounter Attack has been expended.
    Dwarf Greatweapon Fighter's turn:
      Stats: HP 27; AC 17; Surges 7; Action Points 0
      Steel Serpent Strike (standard action):
        Attacks Soldier with 19 vs. 17 AC (1d20+7; rolled 12).
        Hits for 22 damage (4d6[brutal 1]+6; rolled 3, 5, 3, 1, 5).
        Soldier has 7 hp remaining (29 hp - 22 damage).
        Steel Serpent Strike has been expended.
    
  Round 2:
    Soldier's turn:
      Stats: HP 7; AC 17; Surges 1; Action Points 0
      Soldier Basic Attack (standard action):
        Attacks Dwarf Greatweapon Fighter with 27 vs. 17 AC (1d20+8; rolled 19).
        Hits for 9 damage (1d10+3; rolled 6).
        Dwarf Greatweapon Fighter has 18 hp remaining (27 hp - 9 damage).
    Dwarf Greatweapon Fighter's turn:
      Stats: HP 18; AC 17; Surges 7; Action Points 0
      Dwarven Resilience (minor action):
        Dwarf Greatweapon Fighter spends a healing surge (6 remaining).
        Dwarf Greatweapon Fighter heals 6 hp (18 hp -> 24 hp; 0 hp wasted).
        Dwarf Greatweapon Fighter gains a +2 defense bonus (expires at end of next turn).
        Dwarven Resilience has been expended.
      Reaping Strike (standard action):
        Attacks Soldier with 15 vs. 17 AC (1d20+7; rolled 8).
        Misses but does 4 damage (static).
        Soldier has 3 hp remaining (7 hp - 4 damage).
    
  Round 3:
    Soldier's turn:
      Stats: HP 3; AC 17; Surges 1; Action Points 0
      Soldier Basic Attack (standard action):
        Attacks Dwarf Greatweapon Fighter with 28 vs. 19 AC (1d20+8; rolled 20).
        Crits for 13 damage (1d10+3; maximized).
        Dwarf Greatweapon Fighter has 11 hp remaining (24 hp - 13 damage).
    Dwarf Greatweapon Fighter's turn:
      Stats: HP 11; AC 19; Surges 6; Action Points 0
      Conditions:
        +2 defense bonus (expires at the end of this turn).
      Reaping Strike (standard action):
        Attacks Soldier with 17 vs. 17 AC (1d20+7; rolled 10).
        Hits for 11 damage (2d6[brutal 1]+6; rolled 3, 1, 2).
        Soldier has -8 hp remaining (3 hp - 11 damage).
      +2 defense bonus expires.
    Soldier has died!
    
  Heroes win!
  Dwarf Greatweapon Fighter takes a short rest.
    Dwarf Greatweapon Fighter spends a healing surge (5 remaining).
    Dwarf Greatweapon Fighter heals 6 hp (11 hp -> 17 hp; 0 hp wasted).
    Dwarf Greatweapon Fighter spends a healing surge (4 remaining).
    Dwarf Greatweapon Fighter heals 6 hp (17 hp -> 23 hp; 0 hp wasted).
    Dwarf Greatweapon Fighter spends a healing surge (3 remaining).
    Dwarf Greatweapon Fighter heals 6 hp (23 hp -> 27 hp; 2 hp wasted).
    Dwarven Resilience recharges.
    Steel Serpent Strike recharges.
    Milestone:
      Dwarf Greatweapon Fighter gains an action point.
  
FIGHT #3:
  Roll initiative!
    Dwarf Greatweapon Fighter rolls 9 initiative (1d20+2; rolled 7).
    Soldier rolls 8 initiative (1d20+1; rolled 7).
    Initiative order: 
      Dwarf Greatweapon Fighter
      Soldier
  
  Round 1:
    Dwarf Greatweapon Fighter's turn:
      Stats: HP 27; AC 17; Surges 3; Action Points 1
      Steel Serpent Strike (standard action):
        Attacks Soldier with 12 vs. 17 AC (1d20+7; rolled 5).
        Misses.
        Steel Serpent Strike has been expended.
      Spend Action Point (free action):
        Dwarf Greatweapon Fighter spends an action point (0 remaining).
        Dwarf Greatweapon Fighter gains a standard action.
        Spend Action Point has been expended.
      Reaping Strike (standard action):
        Attacks Soldier with 23 vs. 17 AC (1d20+7; rolled 16).
        Hits for 16 damage (2d6[brutal 1]+6; rolled 1, 6, 4).
        Soldier has 13 hp remaining (29 hp - 16 damage).
    Soldier's turn:
      Stats: HP 13; AC 17; Surges 1; Action Points 0
      Soldier Encounter Attack (standard action):
        Attacks Dwarf Greatweapon Fighter with 20 vs. 17 AC (1d20+8; rolled 12).
        Hits for 5 damage (2d10+3; rolled 1, 1).
        Dwarf Greatweapon Fighter has 22 hp remaining (27 hp - 5 damage).
        Soldier Encounter Attack has been expended.
    
  Round 2:
    Dwarf Greatweapon Fighter's turn:
      Stats: HP 22; AC 17; Surges 3; Action Points 0
      Reaping Strike (standard action):
        Attacks Soldier with 16 vs. 17 AC (1d20+7; rolled 9).
        Misses but does 4 damage (static).
        Soldier has 9 hp remaining (13 hp - 4 damage).
    Soldier's turn:
      Stats: HP 9; AC 17; Surges 1; Action Points 0
      Soldier Basic Attack (standard action):
        Attacks Dwarf Greatweapon Fighter with 23 vs. 17 AC (1d20+8; rolled 15).
        Hits for 10 damage (1d10+3; rolled 7).
        Dwarf Greatweapon Fighter has 12 hp remaining (22 hp - 10 damage).
    
  Round 3:
    Dwarf Greatweapon Fighter's turn:
      Stats: HP 12; AC 17; Surges 3; Action Points 0
      Dwarven Resilience (minor action):
        Dwarf Greatweapon Fighter spends a healing surge (2 remaining).
        Dwarf Greatweapon Fighter heals 6 hp (12 hp -> 18 hp; 0 hp wasted).
        Dwarf Greatweapon Fighter gains a +2 defense bonus (expires at end of next turn).
        Dwarven Resilience has been expended.
      Reaping Strike (standard action):
        Attacks Soldier with 11 vs. 17 AC (1d20+7; rolled 4).
        Misses but does 4 damage (static).
        Soldier has 5 hp remaining (9 hp - 4 damage).
    Soldier's turn:
      Stats: HP 5; AC 17; Surges 1; Action Points 0
      Soldier Basic Attack (standard action):
        Attacks Dwarf Greatweapon Fighter with 16 vs. 19 AC (1d20+8; rolled 8).
        Misses.
    
  Round 4:
    Dwarf Greatweapon Fighter's turn:
      Stats: HP 18; AC 19; Surges 2; Action Points 0
      Conditions:
        +2 defense bonus (expires at the end of this turn).
      Reaping Strike (standard action):
        Attacks Soldier with 9 vs. 17 AC (1d20+7; rolled 2).
        Misses but does 4 damage (static).
        Soldier has 1 hp remaining (5 hp - 4 damage).
      +2 defense bonus expires.
    Soldier's turn:
      Stats: HP 1; AC 17; Surges 1; Action Points 0
      Soldier Basic Attack (standard action):
        Attacks Dwarf Greatweapon Fighter with 18 vs. 17 AC (1d20+8; rolled 10).
        Hits for 4 damage (1d10+3; rolled 1).
        Dwarf Greatweapon Fighter has 14 hp remaining (18 hp - 4 damage).
    
  Round 5:
    Dwarf Greatweapon Fighter's turn:
      Stats: HP 14; AC 17; Surges 2; Action Points 0
      Reaping Strike (standard action):
        Attacks Soldier with 14 vs. 17 AC (1d20+7; rolled 7).
        Misses but does 4 damage (static).
        Soldier has -3 hp remaining (1 hp - 4 damage).
    Soldier has died!
    
  Heroes win!
  Dwarf Greatweapon Fighter takes a short rest.
    Dwarf Greatweapon Fighter spends a healing surge (1 remaining).
    Dwarf Greatweapon Fighter heals 6 hp (14 hp -> 20 hp; 0 hp wasted).
    Dwarf Greatweapon Fighter spends a healing surge (0 remaining).
    Dwarf Greatweapon Fighter heals 6 hp (20 hp -> 26 hp; 0 hp wasted).
    Dwarven Resilience recharges.
    Steel Serpent Strike recharges.
    Spend Action Point recharges.
  
FIGHT #4:
  Roll initiative!
    Dwarf Greatweapon Fighter rolls 11 initiative (1d20+2; rolled 9).
    Soldier rolls 18 initiative (1d20+1; rolled 17).
    Initiative order: 
      Soldier
      Dwarf Greatweapon Fighter
  
  Round 1:
    Soldier's turn:
      Stats: HP 29; AC 17; Surges 1; Action Points 0
      Soldier Encounter Attack (standard action):
        Attacks Dwarf Greatweapon Fighter with 27 vs. 17 AC (1d20+8; rolled 19).
        Hits for 9 damage (2d10+3; rolled 2, 4).
        Dwarf Greatweapon Fighter has 17 hp remaining (26 hp - 9 damage).
        Soldier Encounter Attack has been expended.
    Dwarf Greatweapon Fighter's turn:
      Stats: HP 17; AC 17; Surges 0; Action Points 0
      Steel Serpent Strike (standard action):
        Attacks Soldier with 17 vs. 17 AC (1d20+7; rolled 10).
        Hits for 22 damage (4d6[brutal 1]+6; rolled 3, 5, 2, 6).
        Soldier has 7 hp remaining (29 hp - 22 damage).
        Steel Serpent Strike has been expended.
    
  Round 2:
    Soldier's turn:
      Stats: HP 7; AC 17; Surges 1; Action Points 0
      Soldier Basic Attack (standard action):
        Attacks Dwarf Greatweapon Fighter with 13 vs. 17 AC (1d20+8; rolled 5).
        Misses.
    Dwarf Greatweapon Fighter's turn:
      Stats: HP 17; AC 17; Surges 0; Action Points 0
      Reaping Strike (standard action):
        Attacks Soldier with 10 vs. 17 AC (1d20+7; rolled 3).
        Misses but does 4 damage (static).
        Soldier has 3 hp remaining (7 hp - 4 damage).
    
  Round 3:
    Soldier's turn:
      Stats: HP 3; AC 17; Surges 1; Action Points 0
      Soldier Basic Attack (standard action):
        Attacks Dwarf Greatweapon Fighter with 22 vs. 17 AC (1d20+8; rolled 14).
        Hits for 7 damage (1d10+3; rolled 4).
        Dwarf Greatweapon Fighter has 10 hp remaining (17 hp - 7 damage).
    Dwarf Greatweapon Fighter's turn:
      Stats: HP 10; AC 17; Surges 0; Action Points 0
      Reaping Strike (standard action):
        Attacks Soldier with 19 vs. 17 AC (1d20+7; rolled 12).
        Hits for 15 damage (2d6[brutal 1]+6; rolled 5, 1, 4).
        Soldier has -12 hp remaining (3 hp - 15 damage).
    Soldier has died!
    
  Heroes win!
  Dwarf Greatweapon Fighter takes a short rest.
    Steel Serpent Strike recharges.
    Milestone:
      Dwarf Greatweapon Fighter gains an action point.
  
FIGHT #5:
  Roll initiative!
    Dwarf Greatweapon Fighter rolls 9 initiative (1d20+2; rolled 7).
    Soldier rolls 8 initiative (1d20+1; rolled 7).
    Initiative order: 
      Dwarf Greatweapon Fighter
      Soldier
  
  Round 1:
    Dwarf Greatweapon Fighter's turn:
      Stats: HP 10; AC 17; Surges 0; Action Points 1
      Steel Serpent Strike (standard action):
        Attacks Soldier with 23 vs. 17 AC (1d20+7; rolled 16).
        Hits for 21 damage (4d6[brutal 1]+6; rolled 6, 5, 2, 2).
        Soldier has 8 hp remaining (29 hp - 21 damage).
        Steel Serpent Strike has been expended.
      Spend Action Point (free action):
        Dwarf Greatweapon Fighter spends an action point (0 remaining).
        Dwarf Greatweapon Fighter gains a standard action.
        Spend Action Point has been expended.
      Reaping Strike (standard action):
        Attacks Soldier with 13 vs. 17 AC (1d20+7; rolled 6).
        Misses but does 4 damage (static).
        Soldier has 4 hp remaining (8 hp - 4 damage).
    Soldier's turn:
      Stats: HP 4; AC 17; Surges 1; Action Points 0
      Soldier Encounter Attack (standard action):
        Attacks Dwarf Greatweapon Fighter with 17 vs. 17 AC (1d20+8; rolled 9).
        Hits for 10 damage (2d10+3; rolled 3, 4).
        Dwarf Greatweapon Fighter has 0 hp remaining (10 hp - 10 damage).
        Soldier Encounter Attack has been expended.
    
  Round 2:
    Dwarf Greatweapon Fighter's turn:
      Stats: HP 0; AC 17; Surges 0; Action Points 0
      Dwarf Greatweapon Fighter is dying (0 death saves failed).
        Rolls death saving throw and gets a 11 (1d20; rolled 11).
        Passes.
    Soldier's turn:
      Stats: HP 4; AC 17; Surges 1; Action Points 0
      Soldier Basic Attack (standard action):
        Attacks Dwarf Greatweapon Fighter with 18 vs. 17 AC (1d20+8; rolled 10).
        Hits for 10 damage (1d10+3; rolled 7).
        Dwarf Greatweapon Fighter has -10 hp remaining (0 hp - 10 damage).
    
  Round 3:
    Dwarf Greatweapon Fighter's turn:
      Stats: HP -10; AC 17; Surges 0; Action Points 0
      Dwarf Greatweapon Fighter is dying (0 death saves failed).
        Rolls death saving throw and gets a 8 (1d20; rolled 8).
        Fails. 2 failures remaining before death.
    Soldier's turn:
      Stats: HP 4; AC 17; Surges 1; Action Points 0
      Soldier Basic Attack (standard action):
        Attacks Dwarf Greatweapon Fighter with 27 vs. 17 AC (1d20+8; rolled 19).
        Hits for 7 damage (1d10+3; rolled 4).
        Dwarf Greatweapon Fighter has -17 hp remaining (-10 hp - 7 damage).
    Dwarf Greatweapon Fighter has died!
    
  Villains win!
```
[/sblock]
[sblock=Example of 5 fight(s) survived (60.3% chance)

```
FIGHT #1:
  Roll initiative!
    Dwarf Greatweapon Fighter rolls 7 initiative (1d20+2; rolled 5).
    Soldier rolls 6 initiative (1d20+1; rolled 5).
    Initiative order: 
      Dwarf Greatweapon Fighter
      Soldier
  
  Round 1:
    Dwarf Greatweapon Fighter's turn:
      Stats: HP 27; AC 17; Surges 10; Action Points 1
      Brute Strike (standard action):
        Attacks Soldier with 14 vs. 17 AC (1d20+7; rolled 7).
        Misses.
        Brute Strike was not expended (Reliable).
      Spend Action Point (free action):
        Dwarf Greatweapon Fighter spends an action point (0 remaining).
        Dwarf Greatweapon Fighter gains a standard action.
        Spend Action Point has been expended.
      Brute Strike (standard action):
        Attacks Soldier with 14 vs. 17 AC (1d20+7; rolled 7).
        Misses.
        Brute Strike was not expended (Reliable).
    Soldier's turn:
      Stats: HP 29; AC 17; Surges 1; Action Points 0
      Soldier Encounter Attack (standard action):
        Attacks Dwarf Greatweapon Fighter with 26 vs. 17 AC (1d20+8; rolled 18).
        Hits for 15 damage (2d10+3; rolled 6, 6).
        Dwarf Greatweapon Fighter has 12 hp remaining (27 hp - 15 damage).
        Soldier Encounter Attack has been expended.
    
  Round 2:
    Dwarf Greatweapon Fighter's turn:
      Stats: HP 12; AC 17; Surges 10; Action Points 0
      Dwarven Resilience (minor action):
        Dwarf Greatweapon Fighter spends a healing surge (9 remaining).
        Dwarf Greatweapon Fighter heals 6 hp (12 hp -> 18 hp; 0 hp wasted).
        Dwarf Greatweapon Fighter gains a +2 defense bonus (expires at end of next turn).
        Dwarven Resilience has been expended.
      Brute Strike (standard action):
        Attacks Soldier with 21 vs. 17 AC (1d20+7; rolled 14).
        Hits for 32 damage (6d6[brutal 1]+6; rolled 5, 3, 5, 5, 6, 2).
        Soldier has -3 hp remaining (29 hp - 32 damage).
        Brute Strike has been expended.
    Soldier has died!
    
  Heroes win!
  Dwarf Greatweapon Fighter takes a short rest.
    Dwarf Greatweapon Fighter spends a healing surge (8 remaining).
    Dwarf Greatweapon Fighter heals 6 hp (18 hp -> 24 hp; 0 hp wasted).
    Dwarven Resilience recharges.
    Spend Action Point recharges.
    +2 defense bonus expires.
  
FIGHT #2:
  Roll initiative!
    Dwarf Greatweapon Fighter rolls 6 initiative (1d20+2; rolled 4).
    Soldier rolls 14 initiative (1d20+1; rolled 13).
    Initiative order: 
      Soldier
      Dwarf Greatweapon Fighter
  
  Round 1:
    Soldier's turn:
      Stats: HP 29; AC 17; Surges 1; Action Points 0
      Soldier Encounter Attack (standard action):
        Attacks Dwarf Greatweapon Fighter with 22 vs. 17 AC (1d20+8; rolled 14).
        Hits for 10 damage (2d10+3; rolled 2, 5).
        Dwarf Greatweapon Fighter has 14 hp remaining (24 hp - 10 damage).
        Soldier Encounter Attack has been expended.
    Dwarf Greatweapon Fighter's turn:
      Stats: HP 14; AC 17; Surges 8; Action Points 0
      Dwarven Resilience (minor action):
        Dwarf Greatweapon Fighter spends a healing surge (7 remaining).
        Dwarf Greatweapon Fighter heals 6 hp (14 hp -> 20 hp; 0 hp wasted).
        Dwarf Greatweapon Fighter gains a +2 defense bonus (expires at end of next turn).
        Dwarven Resilience has been expended.
      Steel Serpent Strike (standard action):
        Attacks Soldier with 10 vs. 17 AC (1d20+7; rolled 3).
        Misses.
        Steel Serpent Strike has been expended.
    
  Round 2:
    Soldier's turn:
      Stats: HP 29; AC 17; Surges 1; Action Points 0
      Soldier Basic Attack (standard action):
        Attacks Dwarf Greatweapon Fighter with 12 vs. 19 AC (1d20+8; rolled 4).
        Misses.
    Dwarf Greatweapon Fighter's turn:
      Stats: HP 20; AC 19; Surges 7; Action Points 0
      Conditions:
        +2 defense bonus (expires at the end of this turn).
      Reaping Strike (standard action):
        Attacks Soldier with 20 vs. 17 AC (1d20+7; rolled 13).
        Hits for 13 damage (2d6[brutal 1]+6; rolled 5, 2).
        Soldier has 16 hp remaining (29 hp - 13 damage).
      +2 defense bonus expires.
    
  Round 3:
    Soldier's turn:
      Stats: HP 16; AC 17; Surges 1; Action Points 0
      Soldier Basic Attack (standard action):
        Attacks Dwarf Greatweapon Fighter with 11 vs. 17 AC (1d20+8; rolled 3).
        Misses.
    Dwarf Greatweapon Fighter's turn:
      Stats: HP 20; AC 17; Surges 7; Action Points 0
      Reaping Strike (standard action):
        Attacks Soldier with 9 vs. 17 AC (1d20+7; rolled 2).
        Misses but does 4 damage (static).
        Soldier has 12 hp remaining (16 hp - 4 damage).
    
  Round 4:
    Soldier's turn:
      Stats: HP 12; AC 17; Surges 1; Action Points 0
      Soldier Basic Attack (standard action):
        Attacks Dwarf Greatweapon Fighter with 23 vs. 17 AC (1d20+8; rolled 15).
        Hits for 9 damage (1d10+3; rolled 6).
        Dwarf Greatweapon Fighter has 11 hp remaining (20 hp - 9 damage).
    Dwarf Greatweapon Fighter's turn:
      Stats: HP 11; AC 17; Surges 7; Action Points 0
      Reaping Strike (standard action):
        Attacks Soldier with 27 vs. 17 AC (1d20+7; rolled 20).
        Crits for 18 damage (2d6[brutal 1]+6; maximized).
        Soldier has -6 hp remaining (12 hp - 18 damage).
    Soldier has died!
    
  Heroes win!
  Dwarf Greatweapon Fighter takes a short rest.
    Dwarf Greatweapon Fighter spends a healing surge (6 remaining).
    Dwarf Greatweapon Fighter heals 6 hp (11 hp -> 17 hp; 0 hp wasted).
    Dwarf Greatweapon Fighter spends a healing surge (5 remaining).
    Dwarf Greatweapon Fighter heals 6 hp (17 hp -> 23 hp; 0 hp wasted).
    Dwarf Greatweapon Fighter spends a healing surge (4 remaining).
    Dwarf Greatweapon Fighter heals 6 hp (23 hp -> 27 hp; 2 hp wasted).
    Dwarven Resilience recharges.
    Steel Serpent Strike recharges.
    Milestone:
      Dwarf Greatweapon Fighter gains an action point.
  
FIGHT #3:
  Roll initiative!
    Dwarf Greatweapon Fighter rolls 22 initiative (1d20+2; rolled 20).
    Soldier rolls 21 initiative (1d20+1; rolled 20).
    Initiative order: 
      Dwarf Greatweapon Fighter
      Soldier
  
  Round 1:
    Dwarf Greatweapon Fighter's turn:
      Stats: HP 27; AC 17; Surges 4; Action Points 1
      Steel Serpent Strike (standard action):
        Attacks Soldier with 25 vs. 17 AC (1d20+7; rolled 18).
        Hits for 19 damage (4d6[brutal 1]+6; rolled 2, 1, 6, 3, 1, 1, 1, 2).
        Soldier has 10 hp remaining (29 hp - 19 damage).
        Steel Serpent Strike has been expended.
      Spend Action Point (free action):
        Dwarf Greatweapon Fighter spends an action point (0 remaining).
        Dwarf Greatweapon Fighter gains a standard action.
        Spend Action Point has been expended.
      Reaping Strike (standard action):
        Attacks Soldier with 25 vs. 17 AC (1d20+7; rolled 18).
        Hits for 17 damage (2d6[brutal 1]+6; rolled 5, 6).
        Soldier has -7 hp remaining (10 hp - 17 damage).
    Soldier has died!
    
  Heroes win!
  Dwarf Greatweapon Fighter takes a short rest.
    Steel Serpent Strike recharges.
    Spend Action Point recharges.
  
FIGHT #4:
  Roll initiative!
    Dwarf Greatweapon Fighter rolls 8 initiative (1d20+2; rolled 6).
    Soldier rolls 18 initiative (1d20+1; rolled 17).
    Initiative order: 
      Soldier
      Dwarf Greatweapon Fighter
  
  Round 1:
    Soldier's turn:
      Stats: HP 29; AC 17; Surges 1; Action Points 0
      Soldier Encounter Attack (standard action):
        Attacks Dwarf Greatweapon Fighter with 14 vs. 17 AC (1d20+8; rolled 6).
        Misses.
        Soldier Encounter Attack has been expended.
    Dwarf Greatweapon Fighter's turn:
      Stats: HP 27; AC 17; Surges 4; Action Points 0
      Steel Serpent Strike (standard action):
        Attacks Soldier with 26 vs. 17 AC (1d20+7; rolled 19).
        Hits for 21 damage (4d6[brutal 1]+6; rolled 4, 4, 1, 3, 4).
        Soldier has 8 hp remaining (29 hp - 21 damage).
        Steel Serpent Strike has been expended.
    
  Round 2:
    Soldier's turn:
      Stats: HP 8; AC 17; Surges 1; Action Points 0
      Soldier Basic Attack (standard action):
        Attacks Dwarf Greatweapon Fighter with 20 vs. 17 AC (1d20+8; rolled 12).
        Hits for 9 damage (1d10+3; rolled 6).
        Dwarf Greatweapon Fighter has 18 hp remaining (27 hp - 9 damage).
    Dwarf Greatweapon Fighter's turn:
      Stats: HP 18; AC 17; Surges 4; Action Points 0
      Dwarven Resilience (minor action):
        Dwarf Greatweapon Fighter spends a healing surge (3 remaining).
        Dwarf Greatweapon Fighter heals 6 hp (18 hp -> 24 hp; 0 hp wasted).
        Dwarf Greatweapon Fighter gains a +2 defense bonus (expires at end of next turn).
        Dwarven Resilience has been expended.
      Reaping Strike (standard action):
        Attacks Soldier with 26 vs. 17 AC (1d20+7; rolled 19).
        Hits for 14 damage (2d6[brutal 1]+6; rolled 1, 5, 3).
        Soldier has -6 hp remaining (8 hp - 14 damage).
    Soldier has died!
    
  Heroes win!
  Dwarf Greatweapon Fighter takes a short rest.
    Dwarven Resilience recharges.
    Steel Serpent Strike recharges.
    +2 defense bonus expires.
    Milestone:
      Dwarf Greatweapon Fighter gains an action point.
  
FIGHT #5:
  Roll initiative!
    Dwarf Greatweapon Fighter rolls 15 initiative (1d20+2; rolled 13).
    Soldier rolls 15 initiative (1d20+1; rolled 14).
    Tie! Resolve with initiative bonus.
      Dwarf Greatweapon Fighter initiative bonus is 2.
      Soldier initiative bonus is 1.
    Initiative order: 
      Dwarf Greatweapon Fighter
      Soldier
  
  Round 1:
    Dwarf Greatweapon Fighter's turn:
      Stats: HP 24; AC 17; Surges 3; Action Points 1
      Steel Serpent Strike (standard action):
        Attacks Soldier with 14 vs. 17 AC (1d20+7; rolled 7).
        Misses.
        Steel Serpent Strike has been expended.
      Spend Action Point (free action):
        Dwarf Greatweapon Fighter spends an action point (0 remaining).
        Dwarf Greatweapon Fighter gains a standard action.
        Spend Action Point has been expended.
      Reaping Strike (standard action):
        Attacks Soldier with 17 vs. 17 AC (1d20+7; rolled 10).
        Hits for 14 damage (2d6[brutal 1]+6; rolled 4, 4).
        Soldier has 15 hp remaining (29 hp - 14 damage).
    Soldier's turn:
      Stats: HP 15; AC 17; Surges 1; Action Points 0
      Soldier Encounter Attack (standard action):
        Attacks Dwarf Greatweapon Fighter with 16 vs. 17 AC (1d20+8; rolled 8).
        Misses.
        Soldier Encounter Attack has been expended.
    
  Round 2:
    Dwarf Greatweapon Fighter's turn:
      Stats: HP 24; AC 17; Surges 3; Action Points 0
      Reaping Strike (standard action):
        Attacks Soldier with 9 vs. 17 AC (1d20+7; rolled 2).
        Misses but does 4 damage (static).
        Soldier has 11 hp remaining (15 hp - 4 damage).
    Soldier's turn:
      Stats: HP 11; AC 17; Surges 1; Action Points 0
      Soldier Basic Attack (standard action):
        Attacks Dwarf Greatweapon Fighter with 21 vs. 17 AC (1d20+8; rolled 13).
        Hits for 5 damage (1d10+3; rolled 2).
        Dwarf Greatweapon Fighter has 19 hp remaining (24 hp - 5 damage).
    
  Round 3:
    Dwarf Greatweapon Fighter's turn:
      Stats: HP 19; AC 17; Surges 3; Action Points 0
      Dwarven Resilience (minor action):
        Dwarf Greatweapon Fighter spends a healing surge (2 remaining).
        Dwarf Greatweapon Fighter heals 6 hp (19 hp -> 25 hp; 0 hp wasted).
        Dwarf Greatweapon Fighter gains a +2 defense bonus (expires at end of next turn).
        Dwarven Resilience has been expended.
      Reaping Strike (standard action):
        Attacks Soldier with 8 vs. 17 AC (1d20+7; rolled 1).
        Misses but does 4 damage (static).
        Soldier has 7 hp remaining (11 hp - 4 damage).
    Soldier's turn:
      Stats: HP 7; AC 17; Surges 1; Action Points 0
      Soldier Basic Attack (standard action):
        Attacks Dwarf Greatweapon Fighter with 21 vs. 19 AC (1d20+8; rolled 13).
        Hits for 5 damage (1d10+3; rolled 2).
        Dwarf Greatweapon Fighter has 20 hp remaining (25 hp - 5 damage).
    
  Round 4:
    Dwarf Greatweapon Fighter's turn:
      Stats: HP 20; AC 19; Surges 2; Action Points 0
      Conditions:
        +2 defense bonus (expires at the end of this turn).
      Reaping Strike (standard action):
        Attacks Soldier with 23 vs. 17 AC (1d20+7; rolled 16).
        Hits for 14 damage (2d6[brutal 1]+6; rolled 6, 2).
        Soldier has -7 hp remaining (7 hp - 14 damage).
      +2 defense bonus expires.
    Soldier has died!
    
  Heroes win!
  Dwarf Greatweapon Fighter takes a short rest.
    Dwarf Greatweapon Fighter spends a healing surge (1 remaining).
    Dwarf Greatweapon Fighter heals 6 hp (20 hp -> 26 hp; 0 hp wasted).
    Dwarven Resilience recharges.
    Steel Serpent Strike recharges.
    Spend Action Point recharges.
```
[/sblock]
[/sblock]
[/sblock]

[sblock=Dwarf Guardian Fighter vs. Soldier]

[sblock=Combatants]

```
Dwarf Guardian Fighter:
  Stats: HP 32; AC 19; Surges 10; Action Points 1
  Initiative Bonus: +2
  Weapons:
    Warhammer:
      Damage: 1d10
      Proficient: +2
  Powers:
    Dwarven Resilience:
      Encounter
      Minor Action
      Effect:
        Spend a healing surge and regain 8 hit points.
        Gain a +2 defense bonus until end of next turn.
    Comeback Strike:
      Daily * Reliable
      Standard Action
      Attack: 1d20+7 vs. AC
      Hit: 
        2d10+4 damage
        Spend a healing surge
    Steel Serpent Strike:
      Encounter
      Standard Action
      Attack: 1d20+7 vs. AC
      Hit: 2d10+4 damage
    Reaping Strike:
      At-Will
      Standard Action
      Attack: 1d20+7 vs. AC
      Hit: 1d10+4 damage
      Miss: 2 damage
    Spend Action Point:
      Encounter
      Free Action
      Effect: Spend an action point and gain a standard action.

Soldier:
  Stats: HP 29; AC 17; Surges 1; Action Points 0
  Initiative Bonus: +1
  Powers:
    Soldier Encounter Attack:
      Encounter
      Standard Action
      Attack: 1d20+8 vs. AC
      Hit: 2d10+3 damage
    Soldier Basic Attack:
      At-Will
      Standard Action
      Attack: 1d20+8 vs. AC
      Hit: 1d10+3 damage
    Spend Action Point:
      Encounter
      Free Action
      Effect: Spend an action point and gain a standard action.
```
[/sblock]

```
Days simulated: 100000

Avg rounds per fight (when survived): 4.0
  1  (6.5%): ====================
  2 (22.6%): ===================================================
  3 (43.5%): ===================================================================
  4 (64.0%): =================================================================
  5 (80.0%): ===================================================
  6 (90.3%): ================================
  7 (95.8%): =================
  8 (98.3%): ========
  9 (99.3%): ===
 10 (99.7%): =

Avg fights survived: 3.9
  0  (3.4%): ===
  1 (12.0%): ==========
  2 (18.0%): ======
  3 (29.8%): =============
  4 (42.0%): ==============
  5(100.0%): ===================================================================

Avg surges remaining (survivors only): 1.3 of 10
  0 (52.4%): ===================================================================
  1 (65.8%): =================
  2 (77.1%): ==============
  3 (86.0%): ===========
  4 (92.3%): =======
  5 (96.2%): =====
  6 (98.4%): ==
  7 (99.4%): =

Survival rate: 58.0%
```
[sblock=Example combats]
[sblock=Example of 0 fight(s) survived (3.4% chance)

```
FIGHT #1:
  Roll initiative!
    Dwarf Guardian Fighter rolls 21 initiative (1d20+2; rolled 19).
    Soldier rolls 4 initiative (1d20+1; rolled 3).
    Initiative order: 
      Dwarf Guardian Fighter
      Soldier
  
  Round 1:
    Dwarf Guardian Fighter's turn:
      Stats: HP 32; AC 19; Surges 10; Action Points 1
      Steel Serpent Strike (standard action):
        Attacks Soldier with 8 vs. 17 AC (1d20+7; rolled 1).
        Misses.
        Steel Serpent Strike has been expended.
      Spend Action Point (free action):
        Dwarf Guardian Fighter spends an action point (0 remaining).
        Dwarf Guardian Fighter gains a standard action.
        Spend Action Point has been expended.
      Reaping Strike (standard action):
        Attacks Soldier with 8 vs. 17 AC (1d20+7; rolled 1).
        Misses but does 2 damage (static).
        Soldier has 27 hp remaining (29 hp - 2 damage).
    Soldier's turn:
      Stats: HP 27; AC 17; Surges 1; Action Points 0
      Soldier Encounter Attack (standard action):
        Attacks Dwarf Guardian Fighter with 19 vs. 19 AC (1d20+8; rolled 11).
        Hits for 15 damage (2d10+3; rolled 4, 8).
        Dwarf Guardian Fighter has 17 hp remaining (32 hp - 15 damage).
        Soldier Encounter Attack has been expended.
    
  Round 2:
    Dwarf Guardian Fighter's turn:
      Stats: HP 17; AC 19; Surges 10; Action Points 0
      Dwarven Resilience (minor action):
        Dwarf Guardian Fighter spends a healing surge (9 remaining).
        Dwarf Guardian Fighter heals 8 hp (17 hp -> 25 hp; 0 hp wasted).
        Dwarf Guardian Fighter gains a +2 defense bonus (expires at end of next turn).
        Dwarven Resilience has been expended.
      Reaping Strike (standard action):
        Attacks Soldier with 12 vs. 17 AC (1d20+7; rolled 5).
        Misses but does 2 damage (static).
        Soldier has 25 hp remaining (27 hp - 2 damage).
    Soldier's turn:
      Stats: HP 25; AC 17; Surges 1; Action Points 0
      Soldier Basic Attack (standard action):
        Attacks Dwarf Guardian Fighter with 22 vs. 21 AC (1d20+8; rolled 14).
        Hits for 8 damage (1d10+3; rolled 5).
        Dwarf Guardian Fighter has 17 hp remaining (25 hp - 8 damage).
    
  Round 3:
    Dwarf Guardian Fighter's turn:
      Stats: HP 17; AC 21; Surges 9; Action Points 0
      Conditions:
        +2 defense bonus (expires at the end of this turn).
      Comeback Strike (standard action):
        Attacks Soldier with 12 vs. 17 AC (1d20+7; rolled 5).
        Misses.
        Comeback Strike was not expended (Reliable).
      +2 defense bonus expires.
    Soldier's turn:
      Stats: HP 25; AC 17; Surges 1; Action Points 0
      Soldier Basic Attack (standard action):
        Attacks Dwarf Guardian Fighter with 27 vs. 19 AC (1d20+8; rolled 19).
        Hits for 7 damage (1d10+3; rolled 4).
        Dwarf Guardian Fighter has 10 hp remaining (17 hp - 7 damage).
    
  Round 4:
    Dwarf Guardian Fighter's turn:
      Stats: HP 10; AC 19; Surges 9; Action Points 0
      Comeback Strike (standard action):
        Attacks Soldier with 12 vs. 17 AC (1d20+7; rolled 5).
        Misses.
        Comeback Strike was not expended (Reliable).
    Soldier's turn:
      Stats: HP 25; AC 17; Surges 1; Action Points 0
      Soldier Basic Attack (standard action):
        Attacks Dwarf Guardian Fighter with 25 vs. 19 AC (1d20+8; rolled 17).
        Hits for 10 damage (1d10+3; rolled 7).
        Dwarf Guardian Fighter has 0 hp remaining (10 hp - 10 damage).
    
  Round 5:
    Dwarf Guardian Fighter's turn:
      Stats: HP 0; AC 19; Surges 9; Action Points 0
      Dwarf Guardian Fighter is dying (0 death saves failed).
        Rolls death saving throw and gets a 5 (1d20; rolled 5).
        Fails. 2 failures remaining before death.
    Soldier's turn:
      Stats: HP 25; AC 17; Surges 1; Action Points 0
      Soldier Basic Attack (standard action):
        Attacks Dwarf Guardian Fighter with 17 vs. 19 AC (1d20+8; rolled 9).
        Misses.
    
  Round 6:
    Dwarf Guardian Fighter's turn:
      Stats: HP 0; AC 19; Surges 9; Action Points 0
      Dwarf Guardian Fighter is dying (1 death saves failed).
        Rolls death saving throw and gets a 7 (1d20; rolled 7).
        Fails. 1 failures remaining before death.
    Soldier's turn:
      Stats: HP 25; AC 17; Surges 1; Action Points 0
      Soldier Basic Attack (standard action):
        Attacks Dwarf Guardian Fighter with 9 vs. 19 AC (1d20+8; rolled 1).
        Misses.
    
  Round 7:
    Dwarf Guardian Fighter's turn:
      Stats: HP 0; AC 19; Surges 9; Action Points 0
      Dwarf Guardian Fighter is dying (2 death saves failed).
        Rolls death saving throw and gets a 20 (1d20; rolled 20).
        Miraculous recovery!
        Dwarf Guardian Fighter spends a healing surge (8 remaining).
        Dwarf Guardian Fighter heals 8 hp (0 hp -> 8 hp; 0 hp wasted).
    Soldier's turn:
      Stats: HP 25; AC 17; Surges 1; Action Points 0
      Soldier Basic Attack (standard action):
        Attacks Dwarf Guardian Fighter with 26 vs. 19 AC (1d20+8; rolled 18).
        Hits for 8 damage (1d10+3; rolled 5).
        Dwarf Guardian Fighter has 0 hp remaining (8 hp - 8 damage).
    
  Round 8:
    Dwarf Guardian Fighter's turn:
      Stats: HP 0; AC 19; Surges 8; Action Points 0
      Dwarf Guardian Fighter is dying (2 death saves failed).
        Rolls death saving throw and gets a 18 (1d20; rolled 18).
        Passes.
    Soldier's turn:
      Stats: HP 25; AC 17; Surges 1; Action Points 0
      Soldier Basic Attack (standard action):
        Attacks Dwarf Guardian Fighter with 28 vs. 19 AC (1d20+8; rolled 20).
        Crits for 13 damage (1d10+3; maximized).
        Dwarf Guardian Fighter has -13 hp remaining (0 hp - 13 damage).
    
  Round 9:
    Dwarf Guardian Fighter's turn:
      Stats: HP -13; AC 19; Surges 8; Action Points 0
      Dwarf Guardian Fighter is dying (2 death saves failed).
        Rolls death saving throw and gets a 8 (1d20; rolled 8).
        Fails. 0 failures remaining before death.
    Soldier's turn:
      Stats: HP 25; AC 17; Surges 1; Action Points 0
    Dwarf Guardian Fighter has died!
    
  Villains win!
```
[/sblock]
[sblock=Example of 1 fight(s) survived (8.7% chance)

```
FIGHT #1:
  Roll initiative!
    Dwarf Guardian Fighter rolls 16 initiative (1d20+2; rolled 14).
    Soldier rolls 2 initiative (1d20+1; rolled 1).
    Initiative order: 
      Dwarf Guardian Fighter
      Soldier
  
  Round 1:
    Dwarf Guardian Fighter's turn:
      Stats: HP 32; AC 19; Surges 10; Action Points 1
      Steel Serpent Strike (standard action):
        Attacks Soldier with 15 vs. 17 AC (1d20+7; rolled 8).
        Misses.
        Steel Serpent Strike has been expended.
      Spend Action Point (free action):
        Dwarf Guardian Fighter spends an action point (0 remaining).
        Dwarf Guardian Fighter gains a standard action.
        Spend Action Point has been expended.
      Reaping Strike (standard action):
        Attacks Soldier with 20 vs. 17 AC (1d20+7; rolled 13).
        Hits for 6 damage (1d10+4; rolled 2).
        Soldier has 23 hp remaining (29 hp - 6 damage).
    Soldier's turn:
      Stats: HP 23; AC 17; Surges 1; Action Points 0
      Soldier Encounter Attack (standard action):
        Attacks Dwarf Guardian Fighter with 20 vs. 19 AC (1d20+8; rolled 12).
        Hits for 17 damage (2d10+3; rolled 8, 6).
        Dwarf Guardian Fighter has 15 hp remaining (32 hp - 17 damage).
        Soldier Encounter Attack has been expended.
    
  Round 2:
    Dwarf Guardian Fighter's turn:
      Stats: HP 15; AC 19; Surges 10; Action Points 0
      Dwarven Resilience (minor action):
        Dwarf Guardian Fighter spends a healing surge (9 remaining).
        Dwarf Guardian Fighter heals 8 hp (15 hp -> 23 hp; 0 hp wasted).
        Dwarf Guardian Fighter gains a +2 defense bonus (expires at end of next turn).
        Dwarven Resilience has been expended.
      Comeback Strike (standard action):
        Attacks Soldier with 12 vs. 17 AC (1d20+7; rolled 5).
        Misses.
        Comeback Strike was not expended (Reliable).
    Soldier's turn:
      Stats: HP 23; AC 17; Surges 1; Action Points 0
      Soldier Basic Attack (standard action):
        Attacks Dwarf Guardian Fighter with 25 vs. 21 AC (1d20+8; rolled 17).
        Hits for 4 damage (1d10+3; rolled 1).
        Dwarf Guardian Fighter has 19 hp remaining (23 hp - 4 damage).
    
  Round 3:
    Dwarf Guardian Fighter's turn:
      Stats: HP 19; AC 21; Surges 9; Action Points 0
      Conditions:
        +2 defense bonus (expires at the end of this turn).
      Comeback Strike (standard action):
        Attacks Soldier with 12 vs. 17 AC (1d20+7; rolled 5).
        Misses.
        Comeback Strike was not expended (Reliable).
      +2 defense bonus expires.
    Soldier's turn:
      Stats: HP 23; AC 17; Surges 1; Action Points 0
      Soldier Basic Attack (standard action):
        Attacks Dwarf Guardian Fighter with 15 vs. 19 AC (1d20+8; rolled 7).
        Misses.
    
  Round 4:
    Dwarf Guardian Fighter's turn:
      Stats: HP 19; AC 19; Surges 9; Action Points 0
      Comeback Strike (standard action):
        Attacks Soldier with 21 vs. 17 AC (1d20+7; rolled 14).
        Hits for 17 damage (2d10+4; rolled 8, 5).
        Soldier has 6 hp remaining (23 hp - 17 damage).
        Dwarf Guardian Fighter spends a healing surge (8 remaining).
        Dwarf Guardian Fighter heals 8 hp (19 hp -> 27 hp; 0 hp wasted).
        Comeback Strike has been expended.
    Soldier's turn:
      Stats: HP 6; AC 17; Surges 1; Action Points 0
      Soldier Basic Attack (standard action):
        Attacks Dwarf Guardian Fighter with 18 vs. 19 AC (1d20+8; rolled 10).
        Misses.
    
  Round 5:
    Dwarf Guardian Fighter's turn:
      Stats: HP 27; AC 19; Surges 8; Action Points 0
      Reaping Strike (standard action):
        Attacks Soldier with 14 vs. 17 AC (1d20+7; rolled 7).
        Misses but does 2 damage (static).
        Soldier has 4 hp remaining (6 hp - 2 damage).
    Soldier's turn:
      Stats: HP 4; AC 17; Surges 1; Action Points 0
      Soldier Basic Attack (standard action):
        Attacks Dwarf Guardian Fighter with 12 vs. 19 AC (1d20+8; rolled 4).
        Misses.
    
  Round 6:
    Dwarf Guardian Fighter's turn:
      Stats: HP 27; AC 19; Surges 8; Action Points 0
      Reaping Strike (standard action):
        Attacks Soldier with 27 vs. 17 AC (1d20+7; rolled 20).
        Crits for 14 damage (1d10+4; maximized).
        Soldier has -10 hp remaining (4 hp - 14 damage).
    Soldier has died!
    
  Heroes win!
  Dwarf Guardian Fighter takes a short rest.
    Dwarf Guardian Fighter spends a healing surge (7 remaining).
    Dwarf Guardian Fighter heals 8 hp (27 hp -> 32 hp; 3 hp wasted).
    Dwarven Resilience recharges.
    Steel Serpent Strike recharges.
    Spend Action Point recharges.
  
FIGHT #2:
  Roll initiative!
    Dwarf Guardian Fighter rolls 7 initiative (1d20+2; rolled 5).
    Soldier rolls 5 initiative (1d20+1; rolled 4).
    Initiative order: 
      Dwarf Guardian Fighter
      Soldier
  
  Round 1:
    Dwarf Guardian Fighter's turn:
      Stats: HP 32; AC 19; Surges 7; Action Points 0
      Steel Serpent Strike (standard action):
        Attacks Soldier with 19 vs. 17 AC (1d20+7; rolled 12).
        Hits for 16 damage (2d10+4; rolled 6, 6).
        Soldier has 13 hp remaining (29 hp - 16 damage).
        Steel Serpent Strike has been expended.
    Soldier's turn:
      Stats: HP 13; AC 17; Surges 1; Action Points 0
      Soldier Encounter Attack (standard action):
        Attacks Dwarf Guardian Fighter with 28 vs. 19 AC (1d20+8; rolled 20).
        Crits for 23 damage (2d10+3; maximized).
        Dwarf Guardian Fighter has 9 hp remaining (32 hp - 23 damage).
        Soldier Encounter Attack has been expended.
    
  Round 2:
    Dwarf Guardian Fighter's turn:
      Stats: HP 9; AC 19; Surges 7; Action Points 0
      Dwarven Resilience (minor action):
        Dwarf Guardian Fighter spends a healing surge (6 remaining).
        Dwarf Guardian Fighter heals 8 hp (9 hp -> 17 hp; 0 hp wasted).
        Dwarf Guardian Fighter gains a +2 defense bonus (expires at end of next turn).
        Dwarven Resilience has been expended.
      Reaping Strike (standard action):
        Attacks Soldier with 16 vs. 17 AC (1d20+7; rolled 9).
        Misses but does 2 damage (static).
        Soldier has 11 hp remaining (13 hp - 2 damage).
    Soldier's turn:
      Stats: HP 11; AC 17; Surges 1; Action Points 0
      Soldier Basic Attack (standard action):
        Attacks Dwarf Guardian Fighter with 27 vs. 21 AC (1d20+8; rolled 19).
        Hits for 11 damage (1d10+3; rolled 8).
        Dwarf Guardian Fighter has 6 hp remaining (17 hp - 11 damage).
    
  Round 3:
    Dwarf Guardian Fighter's turn:
      Stats: HP 6; AC 21; Surges 6; Action Points 0
      Conditions:
        +2 defense bonus (expires at the end of this turn).
      Reaping Strike (standard action):
        Attacks Soldier with 21 vs. 17 AC (1d20+7; rolled 14).
        Hits for 7 damage (1d10+4; rolled 3).
        Soldier has 4 hp remaining (11 hp - 7 damage).
      +2 defense bonus expires.
    Soldier's turn:
      Stats: HP 4; AC 17; Surges 1; Action Points 0
      Soldier Basic Attack (standard action):
        Attacks Dwarf Guardian Fighter with 25 vs. 19 AC (1d20+8; rolled 17).
        Hits for 8 damage (1d10+3; rolled 5).
        Dwarf Guardian Fighter has -2 hp remaining (6 hp - 8 damage).
    
  Round 4:
    Dwarf Guardian Fighter's turn:
      Stats: HP -2; AC 19; Surges 6; Action Points 0
      Dwarf Guardian Fighter is dying (0 death saves failed).
        Rolls death saving throw and gets a 10 (1d20; rolled 10).
        Passes.
    Soldier's turn:
      Stats: HP 4; AC 17; Surges 1; Action Points 0
      Soldier Basic Attack (standard action):
        Attacks Dwarf Guardian Fighter with 22 vs. 19 AC (1d20+8; rolled 14).
        Hits for 5 damage (1d10+3; rolled 2).
        Dwarf Guardian Fighter has -7 hp remaining (-2 hp - 5 damage).
    
  Round 5:
    Dwarf Guardian Fighter's turn:
      Stats: HP -7; AC 19; Surges 6; Action Points 0
      Dwarf Guardian Fighter is dying (0 death saves failed).
        Rolls death saving throw and gets a 20 (1d20; rolled 20).
        Miraculous recovery!
        Dwarf Guardian Fighter spends a healing surge (5 remaining).
        Dwarf Guardian Fighter heals 8 hp (0 hp -> 8 hp; 0 hp wasted).
    Soldier's turn:
      Stats: HP 4; AC 17; Surges 1; Action Points 0
      Soldier Basic Attack (standard action):
        Attacks Dwarf Guardian Fighter with 18 vs. 19 AC (1d20+8; rolled 10).
        Misses.
    
  Round 6:
    Dwarf Guardian Fighter's turn:
      Stats: HP 8; AC 19; Surges 5; Action Points 0
      Reaping Strike (standard action):
        Attacks Soldier with 14 vs. 17 AC (1d20+7; rolled 7).
        Misses but does 2 damage (static).
        Soldier has 2 hp remaining (4 hp - 2 damage).
    Soldier's turn:
      Stats: HP 2; AC 17; Surges 1; Action Points 0
      Soldier Basic Attack (standard action):
        Attacks Dwarf Guardian Fighter with 27 vs. 19 AC (1d20+8; rolled 19).
        Hits for 8 damage (1d10+3; rolled 5).
        Dwarf Guardian Fighter has 0 hp remaining (8 hp - 8 damage).
    
  Round 7:
    Dwarf Guardian Fighter's turn:
      Stats: HP 0; AC 19; Surges 5; Action Points 0
      Dwarf Guardian Fighter is dying (0 death saves failed).
        Rolls death saving throw and gets a 8 (1d20; rolled 8).
        Fails. 2 failures remaining before death.
    Soldier's turn:
      Stats: HP 2; AC 17; Surges 1; Action Points 0
      Soldier Basic Attack (standard action):
        Attacks Dwarf Guardian Fighter with 12 vs. 19 AC (1d20+8; rolled 4).
        Misses.
    
  Round 8:
    Dwarf Guardian Fighter's turn:
      Stats: HP 0; AC 19; Surges 5; Action Points 0
      Dwarf Guardian Fighter is dying (1 death saves failed).
        Rolls death saving throw and gets a 13 (1d20; rolled 13).
        Passes.
    Soldier's turn:
      Stats: HP 2; AC 17; Surges 1; Action Points 0
      Soldier Basic Attack (standard action):
        Attacks Dwarf Guardian Fighter with 20 vs. 19 AC (1d20+8; rolled 12).
        Hits for 11 damage (1d10+3; rolled 8).
        Dwarf Guardian Fighter has -11 hp remaining (0 hp - 11 damage).
    
  Round 9:
    Dwarf Guardian Fighter's turn:
      Stats: HP -11; AC 19; Surges 5; Action Points 0
      Dwarf Guardian Fighter is dying (1 death saves failed).
        Rolls death saving throw and gets a 12 (1d20; rolled 12).
        Passes.
    Soldier's turn:
      Stats: HP 2; AC 17; Surges 1; Action Points 0
      Soldier Basic Attack (standard action):
        Attacks Dwarf Guardian Fighter with 18 vs. 19 AC (1d20+8; rolled 10).
        Misses.
    
  Round 10:
    Dwarf Guardian Fighter's turn:
      Stats: HP -11; AC 19; Surges 5; Action Points 0
      Dwarf Guardian Fighter is dying (1 death saves failed).
        Rolls death saving throw and gets a 17 (1d20; rolled 17).
        Passes.
    Soldier's turn:
      Stats: HP 2; AC 17; Surges 1; Action Points 0
      Soldier Basic Attack (standard action):
        Attacks Dwarf Guardian Fighter with 9 vs. 19 AC (1d20+8; rolled 1).
        Misses.
    
  Round 11:
    Dwarf Guardian Fighter's turn:
      Stats: HP -11; AC 19; Surges 5; Action Points 0
      Dwarf Guardian Fighter is dying (1 death saves failed).
        Rolls death saving throw and gets a 18 (1d20; rolled 18).
        Passes.
    Soldier's turn:
      Stats: HP 2; AC 17; Surges 1; Action Points 0
      Soldier Basic Attack (standard action):
        Attacks Dwarf Guardian Fighter with 25 vs. 19 AC (1d20+8; rolled 17).
        Hits for 13 damage (1d10+3; rolled 10).
        Dwarf Guardian Fighter has -24 hp remaining (-11 hp - 13 damage).
    Dwarf Guardian Fighter has died!
    
  Villains win!
```
[/sblock]
[sblock=Example of 2 fight(s) survived (6.0% chance)

```
FIGHT #1:
  Roll initiative!
    Dwarf Guardian Fighter rolls 5 initiative (1d20+2; rolled 3).
    Soldier rolls 17 initiative (1d20+1; rolled 16).
    Initiative order: 
      Soldier
      Dwarf Guardian Fighter
  
  Round 1:
    Soldier's turn:
      Stats: HP 29; AC 17; Surges 1; Action Points 0
      Soldier Encounter Attack (standard action):
        Attacks Dwarf Guardian Fighter with 13 vs. 19 AC (1d20+8; rolled 5).
        Misses.
        Soldier Encounter Attack has been expended.
    Dwarf Guardian Fighter's turn:
      Stats: HP 32; AC 19; Surges 10; Action Points 1
      Steel Serpent Strike (standard action):
        Attacks Soldier with 11 vs. 17 AC (1d20+7; rolled 4).
        Misses.
        Steel Serpent Strike has been expended.
      Spend Action Point (free action):
        Dwarf Guardian Fighter spends an action point (0 remaining).
        Dwarf Guardian Fighter gains a standard action.
        Spend Action Point has been expended.
      Reaping Strike (standard action):
        Attacks Soldier with 18 vs. 17 AC (1d20+7; rolled 11).
        Hits for 7 damage (1d10+4; rolled 3).
        Soldier has 22 hp remaining (29 hp - 7 damage).
    
  Round 2:
    Soldier's turn:
      Stats: HP 22; AC 17; Surges 1; Action Points 0
      Soldier Basic Attack (standard action):
        Attacks Dwarf Guardian Fighter with 19 vs. 19 AC (1d20+8; rolled 11).
        Hits for 4 damage (1d10+3; rolled 1).
        Dwarf Guardian Fighter has 28 hp remaining (32 hp - 4 damage).
    Dwarf Guardian Fighter's turn:
      Stats: HP 28; AC 19; Surges 10; Action Points 0
      Reaping Strike (standard action):
        Attacks Soldier with 14 vs. 17 AC (1d20+7; rolled 7).
        Misses but does 2 damage (static).
        Soldier has 20 hp remaining (22 hp - 2 damage).
    
  Round 3:
    Soldier's turn:
      Stats: HP 20; AC 17; Surges 1; Action Points 0
      Soldier Basic Attack (standard action):
        Attacks Dwarf Guardian Fighter with 24 vs. 19 AC (1d20+8; rolled 16).
        Hits for 8 damage (1d10+3; rolled 5).
        Dwarf Guardian Fighter has 20 hp remaining (28 hp - 8 damage).
    Dwarf Guardian Fighter's turn:
      Stats: HP 20; AC 19; Surges 10; Action Points 0
      Dwarven Resilience (minor action):
        Dwarf Guardian Fighter spends a healing surge (9 remaining).
        Dwarf Guardian Fighter heals 8 hp (20 hp -> 28 hp; 0 hp wasted).
        Dwarf Guardian Fighter gains a +2 defense bonus (expires at end of next turn).
        Dwarven Resilience has been expended.
      Reaping Strike (standard action):
        Attacks Soldier with 24 vs. 17 AC (1d20+7; rolled 17).
        Hits for 9 damage (1d10+4; rolled 5).
        Soldier has 11 hp remaining (20 hp - 9 damage).
    
  Round 4:
    Soldier's turn:
      Stats: HP 11; AC 17; Surges 1; Action Points 0
      Soldier Basic Attack (standard action):
        Attacks Dwarf Guardian Fighter with 18 vs. 21 AC (1d20+8; rolled 10).
        Misses.
    Dwarf Guardian Fighter's turn:
      Stats: HP 28; AC 21; Surges 9; Action Points 0
      Conditions:
        +2 defense bonus (expires at the end of this turn).
      Reaping Strike (standard action):
        Attacks Soldier with 18 vs. 17 AC (1d20+7; rolled 11).
        Hits for 6 damage (1d10+4; rolled 2).
        Soldier has 5 hp remaining (11 hp - 6 damage).
      +2 defense bonus expires.
    
  Round 5:
    Soldier's turn:
      Stats: HP 5; AC 17; Surges 1; Action Points 0
      Soldier Basic Attack (standard action):
        Attacks Dwarf Guardian Fighter with 10 vs. 19 AC (1d20+8; rolled 2).
        Misses.
    Dwarf Guardian Fighter's turn:
      Stats: HP 28; AC 19; Surges 9; Action Points 0
      Reaping Strike (standard action):
        Attacks Soldier with 11 vs. 17 AC (1d20+7; rolled 4).
        Misses but does 2 damage (static).
        Soldier has 3 hp remaining (5 hp - 2 damage).
    
  Round 6:
    Soldier's turn:
      Stats: HP 3; AC 17; Surges 1; Action Points 0
      Soldier Basic Attack (standard action):
        Attacks Dwarf Guardian Fighter with 20 vs. 19 AC (1d20+8; rolled 12).
        Hits for 7 damage (1d10+3; rolled 4).
        Dwarf Guardian Fighter has 21 hp remaining (28 hp - 7 damage).
    Dwarf Guardian Fighter's turn:
      Stats: HP 21; AC 19; Surges 9; Action Points 0
      Comeback Strike (standard action):
        Attacks Soldier with 19 vs. 17 AC (1d20+7; rolled 12).
        Hits for 9 damage (2d10+4; rolled 3, 2).
        Soldier has -6 hp remaining (3 hp - 9 damage).
        Dwarf Guardian Fighter spends a healing surge (8 remaining).
        Dwarf Guardian Fighter heals 8 hp (21 hp -> 29 hp; 0 hp wasted).
        Comeback Strike has been expended.
    Soldier has died!
    
  Heroes win!
  Dwarf Guardian Fighter takes a short rest.
    Dwarven Resilience recharges.
    Steel Serpent Strike recharges.
    Spend Action Point recharges.
  
FIGHT #2:
  Roll initiative!
    Dwarf Guardian Fighter rolls 21 initiative (1d20+2; rolled 19).
    Soldier rolls 10 initiative (1d20+1; rolled 9).
    Initiative order: 
      Dwarf Guardian Fighter
      Soldier
  
  Round 1:
    Dwarf Guardian Fighter's turn:
      Stats: HP 29; AC 19; Surges 8; Action Points 0
      Steel Serpent Strike (standard action):
        Attacks Soldier with 13 vs. 17 AC (1d20+7; rolled 6).
        Misses.
        Steel Serpent Strike has been expended.
    Soldier's turn:
      Stats: HP 29; AC 17; Surges 1; Action Points 0
      Soldier Encounter Attack (standard action):
        Attacks Dwarf Guardian Fighter with 18 vs. 19 AC (1d20+8; rolled 10).
        Misses.
        Soldier Encounter Attack has been expended.
    
  Round 2:
    Dwarf Guardian Fighter's turn:
      Stats: HP 29; AC 19; Surges 8; Action Points 0
      Reaping Strike (standard action):
        Attacks Soldier with 8 vs. 17 AC (1d20+7; rolled 1).
        Misses but does 2 damage (static).
        Soldier has 27 hp remaining (29 hp - 2 damage).
    Soldier's turn:
      Stats: HP 27; AC 17; Surges 1; Action Points 0
      Soldier Basic Attack (standard action):
        Attacks Dwarf Guardian Fighter with 19 vs. 19 AC (1d20+8; rolled 11).
        Hits for 10 damage (1d10+3; rolled 7).
        Dwarf Guardian Fighter has 19 hp remaining (29 hp - 10 damage).
    
  Round 3:
    Dwarf Guardian Fighter's turn:
      Stats: HP 19; AC 19; Surges 8; Action Points 0
      Dwarven Resilience (minor action):
        Dwarf Guardian Fighter spends a healing surge (7 remaining).
        Dwarf Guardian Fighter heals 8 hp (19 hp -> 27 hp; 0 hp wasted).
        Dwarf Guardian Fighter gains a +2 defense bonus (expires at end of next turn).
        Dwarven Resilience has been expended.
      Reaping Strike (standard action):
        Attacks Soldier with 8 vs. 17 AC (1d20+7; rolled 1).
        Misses but does 2 damage (static).
        Soldier has 25 hp remaining (27 hp - 2 damage).
    Soldier's turn:
      Stats: HP 25; AC 17; Surges 1; Action Points 0
      Soldier Basic Attack (standard action):
        Attacks Dwarf Guardian Fighter with 23 vs. 21 AC (1d20+8; rolled 15).
        Hits for 4 damage (1d10+3; rolled 1).
        Dwarf Guardian Fighter has 23 hp remaining (27 hp - 4 damage).
    
  Round 4:
    Dwarf Guardian Fighter's turn:
      Stats: HP 23; AC 21; Surges 7; Action Points 0
      Conditions:
        +2 defense bonus (expires at the end of this turn).
      Reaping Strike (standard action):
        Attacks Soldier with 11 vs. 17 AC (1d20+7; rolled 4).
        Misses but does 2 damage (static).
        Soldier has 23 hp remaining (25 hp - 2 damage).
      +2 defense bonus expires.
    Soldier's turn:
      Stats: HP 23; AC 17; Surges 1; Action Points 0
      Soldier Basic Attack (standard action):
        Attacks Dwarf Guardian Fighter with 21 vs. 19 AC (1d20+8; rolled 13).
        Hits for 8 damage (1d10+3; rolled 5).
        Dwarf Guardian Fighter has 15 hp remaining (23 hp - 8 damage).
    
  Round 5:
    Dwarf Guardian Fighter's turn:
      Stats: HP 15; AC 19; Surges 7; Action Points 0
      Reaping Strike (standard action):
        Attacks Soldier with 16 vs. 17 AC (1d20+7; rolled 9).
        Misses but does 2 damage (static).
        Soldier has 21 hp remaining (23 hp - 2 damage).
    Soldier's turn:
      Stats: HP 21; AC 17; Surges 1; Action Points 0
      Soldier Basic Attack (standard action):
        Attacks Dwarf Guardian Fighter with 19 vs. 19 AC (1d20+8; rolled 11).
        Hits for 5 damage (1d10+3; rolled 2).
        Dwarf Guardian Fighter has 10 hp remaining (15 hp - 5 damage).
    
  Round 6:
    Dwarf Guardian Fighter's turn:
      Stats: HP 10; AC 19; Surges 7; Action Points 0
      Reaping Strike (standard action):
        Attacks Soldier with 14 vs. 17 AC (1d20+7; rolled 7).
        Misses but does 2 damage (static).
        Soldier has 19 hp remaining (21 hp - 2 damage).
    Soldier's turn:
      Stats: HP 19; AC 17; Surges 1; Action Points 0
      Soldier Basic Attack (standard action):
        Attacks Dwarf Guardian Fighter with 23 vs. 19 AC (1d20+8; rolled 15).
        Hits for 5 damage (1d10+3; rolled 2).
        Dwarf Guardian Fighter has 5 hp remaining (10 hp - 5 damage).
    
  Round 7:
    Dwarf Guardian Fighter's turn:
      Stats: HP 5; AC 19; Surges 7; Action Points 0
      Reaping Strike (standard action):
        Attacks Soldier with 21 vs. 17 AC (1d20+7; rolled 14).
        Hits for 5 damage (1d10+4; rolled 1).
        Soldier has 14 hp remaining (19 hp - 5 damage).
    Soldier's turn:
      Stats: HP 14; AC 17; Surges 1; Action Points 0
      Soldier Basic Attack (standard action):
        Attacks Dwarf Guardian Fighter with 13 vs. 19 AC (1d20+8; rolled 5).
        Misses.
    
  Round 8:
    Dwarf Guardian Fighter's turn:
      Stats: HP 5; AC 19; Surges 7; Action Points 0
      Reaping Strike (standard action):
        Attacks Soldier with 16 vs. 17 AC (1d20+7; rolled 9).
        Misses but does 2 damage (static).
        Soldier has 12 hp remaining (14 hp - 2 damage).
    Soldier's turn:
      Stats: HP 12; AC 17; Surges 1; Action Points 0
      Soldier Basic Attack (standard action):
        Attacks Dwarf Guardian Fighter with 9 vs. 19 AC (1d20+8; rolled 1).
        Misses.
    
  Round 9:
    Dwarf Guardian Fighter's turn:
      Stats: HP 5; AC 19; Surges 7; Action Points 0
      Reaping Strike (standard action):
        Attacks Soldier with 13 vs. 17 AC (1d20+7; rolled 6).
        Misses but does 2 damage (static).
        Soldier has 10 hp remaining (12 hp - 2 damage).
    Soldier's turn:
      Stats: HP 10; AC 17; Surges 1; Action Points 0
      Soldier Basic Attack (standard action):
        Attacks Dwarf Guardian Fighter with 15 vs. 19 AC (1d20+8; rolled 7).
        Misses.
    
  Round 10:
    Dwarf Guardian Fighter's turn:
      Stats: HP 5; AC 19; Surges 7; Action Points 0
      Reaping Strike (standard action):
        Attacks Soldier with 19 vs. 17 AC (1d20+7; rolled 12).
        Hits for 7 damage (1d10+4; rolled 3).
        Soldier has 3 hp remaining (10 hp - 7 damage).
    Soldier's turn:
      Stats: HP 3; AC 17; Surges 1; Action Points 0
      Soldier Basic Attack (standard action):
        Attacks Dwarf Guardian Fighter with 15 vs. 19 AC (1d20+8; rolled 7).
        Misses.
    
  Round 11:
    Dwarf Guardian Fighter's turn:
      Stats: HP 5; AC 19; Surges 7; Action Points 0
      Reaping Strike (standard action):
        Attacks Soldier with 17 vs. 17 AC (1d20+7; rolled 10).
        Hits for 6 damage (1d10+4; rolled 2).
        Soldier has -3 hp remaining (3 hp - 6 damage).
    Soldier has died!
    
  Heroes win!
  Dwarf Guardian Fighter takes a short rest.
    Dwarf Guardian Fighter spends a healing surge (6 remaining).
    Dwarf Guardian Fighter heals 8 hp (5 hp -> 13 hp; 0 hp wasted).
    Dwarf Guardian Fighter spends a healing surge (5 remaining).
    Dwarf Guardian Fighter heals 8 hp (13 hp -> 21 hp; 0 hp wasted).
    Dwarf Guardian Fighter spends a healing surge (4 remaining).
    Dwarf Guardian Fighter heals 8 hp (21 hp -> 29 hp; 0 hp wasted).
    Dwarven Resilience recharges.
    Steel Serpent Strike recharges.
    Milestone:
      Dwarf Guardian Fighter gains an action point.
  
FIGHT #3:
  Roll initiative!
    Dwarf Guardian Fighter rolls 3 initiative (1d20+2; rolled 1).
    Soldier rolls 12 initiative (1d20+1; rolled 11).
    Initiative order: 
      Soldier
      Dwarf Guardian Fighter
  
  Round 1:
    Soldier's turn:
      Stats: HP 29; AC 17; Surges 1; Action Points 0
      Soldier Encounter Attack (standard action):
        Attacks Dwarf Guardian Fighter with 27 vs. 19 AC (1d20+8; rolled 19).
        Hits for 19 damage (2d10+3; rolled 9, 7).
        Dwarf Guardian Fighter has 10 hp remaining (29 hp - 19 damage).
        Soldier Encounter Attack has been expended.
    Dwarf Guardian Fighter's turn:
      Stats: HP 10; AC 19; Surges 4; Action Points 1
      Dwarven Resilience (minor action):
        Dwarf Guardian Fighter spends a healing surge (3 remaining).
        Dwarf Guardian Fighter heals 8 hp (10 hp -> 18 hp; 0 hp wasted).
        Dwarf Guardian Fighter gains a +2 defense bonus (expires at end of next turn).
        Dwarven Resilience has been expended.
      Steel Serpent Strike (standard action):
        Attacks Soldier with 11 vs. 17 AC (1d20+7; rolled 4).
        Misses.
        Steel Serpent Strike has been expended.
      Spend Action Point (free action):
        Dwarf Guardian Fighter spends an action point (0 remaining).
        Dwarf Guardian Fighter gains a standard action.
        Spend Action Point has been expended.
      Reaping Strike (standard action):
        Attacks Soldier with 9 vs. 17 AC (1d20+7; rolled 2).
        Misses but does 2 damage (static).
        Soldier has 27 hp remaining (29 hp - 2 damage).
    
  Round 2:
    Soldier's turn:
      Stats: HP 27; AC 17; Surges 1; Action Points 0
      Soldier Basic Attack (standard action):
        Attacks Dwarf Guardian Fighter with 11 vs. 21 AC (1d20+8; rolled 3).
        Misses.
    Dwarf Guardian Fighter's turn:
      Stats: HP 18; AC 21; Surges 3; Action Points 0
      Conditions:
        +2 defense bonus (expires at the end of this turn).
      Reaping Strike (standard action):
        Attacks Soldier with 22 vs. 17 AC (1d20+7; rolled 15).
        Hits for 7 damage (1d10+4; rolled 3).
        Soldier has 20 hp remaining (27 hp - 7 damage).
      +2 defense bonus expires.
    
  Round 3:
    Soldier's turn:
      Stats: HP 20; AC 17; Surges 1; Action Points 0
      Soldier Basic Attack (standard action):
        Attacks Dwarf Guardian Fighter with 26 vs. 19 AC (1d20+8; rolled 18).
        Hits for 10 damage (1d10+3; rolled 7).
        Dwarf Guardian Fighter has 8 hp remaining (18 hp - 10 damage).
    Dwarf Guardian Fighter's turn:
      Stats: HP 8; AC 19; Surges 3; Action Points 0
      Reaping Strike (standard action):
        Attacks Soldier with 24 vs. 17 AC (1d20+7; rolled 17).
        Hits for 12 damage (1d10+4; rolled 8).
        Soldier has 8 hp remaining (20 hp - 12 damage).
    
  Round 4:
    Soldier's turn:
      Stats: HP 8; AC 17; Surges 1; Action Points 0
      Soldier Basic Attack (standard action):
        Attacks Dwarf Guardian Fighter with 22 vs. 19 AC (1d20+8; rolled 14).
        Hits for 12 damage (1d10+3; rolled 9).
        Dwarf Guardian Fighter has -4 hp remaining (8 hp - 12 damage).
    Dwarf Guardian Fighter's turn:
      Stats: HP -4; AC 19; Surges 3; Action Points 0
      Dwarf Guardian Fighter is dying (0 death saves failed).
        Rolls death saving throw and gets a 9 (1d20; rolled 9).
        Fails. 2 failures remaining before death.
    
  Round 5:
    Soldier's turn:
      Stats: HP 8; AC 17; Surges 1; Action Points 0
      Soldier Basic Attack (standard action):
        Attacks Dwarf Guardian Fighter with 9 vs. 19 AC (1d20+8; rolled 1).
        Misses.
    Dwarf Guardian Fighter's turn:
      Stats: HP -4; AC 19; Surges 3; Action Points 0
      Dwarf Guardian Fighter is dying (1 death saves failed).
        Rolls death saving throw and gets a 10 (1d20; rolled 10).
        Passes.
    
  Round 6:
    Soldier's turn:
      Stats: HP 8; AC 17; Surges 1; Action Points 0
      Soldier Basic Attack (standard action):
        Attacks Dwarf Guardian Fighter with 26 vs. 19 AC (1d20+8; rolled 18).
        Hits for 10 damage (1d10+3; rolled 7).
        Dwarf Guardian Fighter has -14 hp remaining (-4 hp - 10 damage).
    Dwarf Guardian Fighter's turn:
      Stats: HP -14; AC 19; Surges 3; Action Points 0
      Dwarf Guardian Fighter is dying (1 death saves failed).
        Rolls death saving throw and gets a 5 (1d20; rolled 5).
        Fails. 1 failures remaining before death.
    
  Round 7:
    Soldier's turn:
      Stats: HP 8; AC 17; Surges 1; Action Points 0
      Soldier Basic Attack (standard action):
        Attacks Dwarf Guardian Fighter with 23 vs. 19 AC (1d20+8; rolled 15).
        Hits for 9 damage (1d10+3; rolled 6).
        Dwarf Guardian Fighter has -23 hp remaining (-14 hp - 9 damage).
    Dwarf Guardian Fighter has died!
    
  Villains win!
```
[/sblock]
[sblock=Example of 3 fight(s) survived (11.8% chance)

```
FIGHT #1:
  Roll initiative!
    Dwarf Guardian Fighter rolls 4 initiative (1d20+2; rolled 2).
    Soldier rolls 15 initiative (1d20+1; rolled 14).
    Initiative order: 
      Soldier
      Dwarf Guardian Fighter
  
  Round 1:
    Soldier's turn:
      Stats: HP 29; AC 17; Surges 1; Action Points 0
      Soldier Encounter Attack (standard action):
        Attacks Dwarf Guardian Fighter with 13 vs. 19 AC (1d20+8; rolled 5).
        Misses.
        Soldier Encounter Attack has been expended.
    Dwarf Guardian Fighter's turn:
      Stats: HP 32; AC 19; Surges 10; Action Points 1
      Steel Serpent Strike (standard action):
        Attacks Soldier with 25 vs. 17 AC (1d20+7; rolled 18).
        Hits for 14 damage (2d10+4; rolled 7, 3).
        Soldier has 15 hp remaining (29 hp - 14 damage).
        Steel Serpent Strike has been expended.
      Spend Action Point (free action):
        Dwarf Guardian Fighter spends an action point (0 remaining).
        Dwarf Guardian Fighter gains a standard action.
        Spend Action Point has been expended.
      Reaping Strike (standard action):
        Attacks Soldier with 27 vs. 17 AC (1d20+7; rolled 20).
        Crits for 14 damage (1d10+4; maximized).
        Soldier has 1 hp remaining (15 hp - 14 damage).
    
  Round 2:
    Soldier's turn:
      Stats: HP 1; AC 17; Surges 1; Action Points 0
      Soldier Basic Attack (standard action):
        Attacks Dwarf Guardian Fighter with 12 vs. 19 AC (1d20+8; rolled 4).
        Misses.
    Dwarf Guardian Fighter's turn:
      Stats: HP 32; AC 19; Surges 10; Action Points 0
      Reaping Strike (standard action):
        Attacks Soldier with 20 vs. 17 AC (1d20+7; rolled 13).
        Hits for 11 damage (1d10+4; rolled 7).
        Soldier has -10 hp remaining (1 hp - 11 damage).
    Soldier has died!
    
  Heroes win!
  Dwarf Guardian Fighter takes a short rest.
    Steel Serpent Strike recharges.
    Spend Action Point recharges.
  
FIGHT #2:
  Roll initiative!
    Dwarf Guardian Fighter rolls 14 initiative (1d20+2; rolled 12).
    Soldier rolls 10 initiative (1d20+1; rolled 9).
    Initiative order: 
      Dwarf Guardian Fighter
      Soldier
  
  Round 1:
    Dwarf Guardian Fighter's turn:
      Stats: HP 32; AC 19; Surges 10; Action Points 0
      Steel Serpent Strike (standard action):
        Attacks Soldier with 26 vs. 17 AC (1d20+7; rolled 19).
        Hits for 16 damage (2d10+4; rolled 7, 5).
        Soldier has 13 hp remaining (29 hp - 16 damage).
        Steel Serpent Strike has been expended.
    Soldier's turn:
      Stats: HP 13; AC 17; Surges 1; Action Points 0
      Soldier Encounter Attack (standard action):
        Attacks Dwarf Guardian Fighter with 22 vs. 19 AC (1d20+8; rolled 14).
        Hits for 8 damage (2d10+3; rolled 1, 4).
        Dwarf Guardian Fighter has 24 hp remaining (32 hp - 8 damage).
        Soldier Encounter Attack has been expended.
    
  Round 2:
    Dwarf Guardian Fighter's turn:
      Stats: HP 24; AC 19; Surges 10; Action Points 0
      Dwarven Resilience (minor action):
        Dwarf Guardian Fighter spends a healing surge (9 remaining).
        Dwarf Guardian Fighter heals 8 hp (24 hp -> 32 hp; 0 hp wasted).
        Dwarf Guardian Fighter gains a +2 defense bonus (expires at end of next turn).
        Dwarven Resilience has been expended.
      Reaping Strike (standard action):
        Attacks Soldier with 12 vs. 17 AC (1d20+7; rolled 5).
        Misses but does 2 damage (static).
        Soldier has 11 hp remaining (13 hp - 2 damage).
    Soldier's turn:
      Stats: HP 11; AC 17; Surges 1; Action Points 0
      Soldier Basic Attack (standard action):
        Attacks Dwarf Guardian Fighter with 26 vs. 21 AC (1d20+8; rolled 18).
        Hits for 8 damage (1d10+3; rolled 5).
        Dwarf Guardian Fighter has 24 hp remaining (32 hp - 8 damage).
    
  Round 3:
    Dwarf Guardian Fighter's turn:
      Stats: HP 24; AC 21; Surges 9; Action Points 0
      Conditions:
        +2 defense bonus (expires at the end of this turn).
      Comeback Strike (standard action):
        Attacks Soldier with 27 vs. 17 AC (1d20+7; rolled 20).
        Crits for 24 damage (2d10+4; maximized).
        Soldier has -13 hp remaining (11 hp - 24 damage).
        Comeback Strike has been expended.
      +2 defense bonus expires.
    Soldier has died!
    
  Heroes win!
  Dwarf Guardian Fighter takes a short rest.
    Dwarf Guardian Fighter spends a healing surge (8 remaining).
    Dwarf Guardian Fighter heals 8 hp (24 hp -> 32 hp; 0 hp wasted).
    Dwarven Resilience recharges.
    Steel Serpent Strike recharges.
    Milestone:
      Dwarf Guardian Fighter gains an action point.
  
FIGHT #3:
  Roll initiative!
    Dwarf Guardian Fighter rolls 12 initiative (1d20+2; rolled 10).
    Soldier rolls 19 initiative (1d20+1; rolled 18).
    Initiative order: 
      Soldier
      Dwarf Guardian Fighter
  
  Round 1:
    Soldier's turn:
      Stats: HP 29; AC 17; Surges 1; Action Points 0
      Soldier Encounter Attack (standard action):
        Attacks Dwarf Guardian Fighter with 28 vs. 19 AC (1d20+8; rolled 20).
        Crits for 23 damage (2d10+3; maximized).
        Dwarf Guardian Fighter has 9 hp remaining (32 hp - 23 damage).
        Soldier Encounter Attack has been expended.
    Dwarf Guardian Fighter's turn:
      Stats: HP 9; AC 19; Surges 8; Action Points 1
      Dwarven Resilience (minor action):
        Dwarf Guardian Fighter spends a healing surge (7 remaining).
        Dwarf Guardian Fighter heals 8 hp (9 hp -> 17 hp; 0 hp wasted).
        Dwarf Guardian Fighter gains a +2 defense bonus (expires at end of next turn).
        Dwarven Resilience has been expended.
      Steel Serpent Strike (standard action):
        Attacks Soldier with 15 vs. 17 AC (1d20+7; rolled 8).
        Misses.
        Steel Serpent Strike has been expended.
      Spend Action Point (free action):
        Dwarf Guardian Fighter spends an action point (0 remaining).
        Dwarf Guardian Fighter gains a standard action.
        Spend Action Point has been expended.
      Reaping Strike (standard action):
        Attacks Soldier with 13 vs. 17 AC (1d20+7; rolled 6).
        Misses but does 2 damage (static).
        Soldier has 27 hp remaining (29 hp - 2 damage).
    
  Round 2:
    Soldier's turn:
      Stats: HP 27; AC 17; Surges 1; Action Points 0
      Soldier Basic Attack (standard action):
        Attacks Dwarf Guardian Fighter with 23 vs. 21 AC (1d20+8; rolled 15).
        Hits for 7 damage (1d10+3; rolled 4).
        Dwarf Guardian Fighter has 10 hp remaining (17 hp - 7 damage).
    Dwarf Guardian Fighter's turn:
      Stats: HP 10; AC 21; Surges 7; Action Points 0
      Conditions:
        +2 defense bonus (expires at the end of this turn).
      Reaping Strike (standard action):
        Attacks Soldier with 26 vs. 17 AC (1d20+7; rolled 19).
        Hits for 7 damage (1d10+4; rolled 3).
        Soldier has 20 hp remaining (27 hp - 7 damage).
      +2 defense bonus expires.
    
  Round 3:
    Soldier's turn:
      Stats: HP 20; AC 17; Surges 1; Action Points 0
      Soldier Basic Attack (standard action):
        Attacks Dwarf Guardian Fighter with 14 vs. 19 AC (1d20+8; rolled 6).
        Misses.
    Dwarf Guardian Fighter's turn:
      Stats: HP 10; AC 19; Surges 7; Action Points 0
      Reaping Strike (standard action):
        Attacks Soldier with 27 vs. 17 AC (1d20+7; rolled 20).
        Crits for 14 damage (1d10+4; maximized).
        Soldier has 6 hp remaining (20 hp - 14 damage).
    
  Round 4:
    Soldier's turn:
      Stats: HP 6; AC 17; Surges 1; Action Points 0
      Soldier Basic Attack (standard action):
        Attacks Dwarf Guardian Fighter with 14 vs. 19 AC (1d20+8; rolled 6).
        Misses.
    Dwarf Guardian Fighter's turn:
      Stats: HP 10; AC 19; Surges 7; Action Points 0
      Reaping Strike (standard action):
        Attacks Soldier with 22 vs. 17 AC (1d20+7; rolled 15).
        Hits for 8 damage (1d10+4; rolled 4).
        Soldier has -2 hp remaining (6 hp - 8 damage).
    Soldier has died!
    
  Heroes win!
  Dwarf Guardian Fighter takes a short rest.
    Dwarf Guardian Fighter spends a healing surge (6 remaining).
    Dwarf Guardian Fighter heals 8 hp (10 hp -> 18 hp; 0 hp wasted).
    Dwarf Guardian Fighter spends a healing surge (5 remaining).
    Dwarf Guardian Fighter heals 8 hp (18 hp -> 26 hp; 0 hp wasted).
    Dwarf Guardian Fighter spends a healing surge (4 remaining).
    Dwarf Guardian Fighter heals 8 hp (26 hp -> 32 hp; 2 hp wasted).
    Dwarven Resilience recharges.
    Steel Serpent Strike recharges.
    Spend Action Point recharges.
  
FIGHT #4:
  Roll initiative!
    Dwarf Guardian Fighter rolls 22 initiative (1d20+2; rolled 20).
    Soldier rolls 17 initiative (1d20+1; rolled 16).
    Initiative order: 
      Dwarf Guardian Fighter
      Soldier
  
  Round 1:
    Dwarf Guardian Fighter's turn:
      Stats: HP 32; AC 19; Surges 4; Action Points 0
      Steel Serpent Strike (standard action):
        Attacks Soldier with 14 vs. 17 AC (1d20+7; rolled 7).
        Misses.
        Steel Serpent Strike has been expended.
    Soldier's turn:
      Stats: HP 29; AC 17; Surges 1; Action Points 0
      Soldier Encounter Attack (standard action):
        Attacks Dwarf Guardian Fighter with 26 vs. 19 AC (1d20+8; rolled 18).
        Hits for 17 damage (2d10+3; rolled 4, 10).
        Dwarf Guardian Fighter has 15 hp remaining (32 hp - 17 damage).
        Soldier Encounter Attack has been expended.
    
  Round 2:
    Dwarf Guardian Fighter's turn:
      Stats: HP 15; AC 19; Surges 4; Action Points 0
      Dwarven Resilience (minor action):
        Dwarf Guardian Fighter spends a healing surge (3 remaining).
        Dwarf Guardian Fighter heals 8 hp (15 hp -> 23 hp; 0 hp wasted).
        Dwarf Guardian Fighter gains a +2 defense bonus (expires at end of next turn).
        Dwarven Resilience has been expended.
      Reaping Strike (standard action):
        Attacks Soldier with 9 vs. 17 AC (1d20+7; rolled 2).
        Misses but does 2 damage (static).
        Soldier has 27 hp remaining (29 hp - 2 damage).
    Soldier's turn:
      Stats: HP 27; AC 17; Surges 1; Action Points 0
      Soldier Basic Attack (standard action):
        Attacks Dwarf Guardian Fighter with 22 vs. 21 AC (1d20+8; rolled 14).
        Hits for 10 damage (1d10+3; rolled 7).
        Dwarf Guardian Fighter has 13 hp remaining (23 hp - 10 damage).
    
  Round 3:
    Dwarf Guardian Fighter's turn:
      Stats: HP 13; AC 21; Surges 3; Action Points 0
      Conditions:
        +2 defense bonus (expires at the end of this turn).
      Reaping Strike (standard action):
        Attacks Soldier with 26 vs. 17 AC (1d20+7; rolled 19).
        Hits for 10 damage (1d10+4; rolled 6).
        Soldier has 17 hp remaining (27 hp - 10 damage).
      +2 defense bonus expires.
    Soldier's turn:
      Stats: HP 17; AC 17; Surges 1; Action Points 0
      Soldier Basic Attack (standard action):
        Attacks Dwarf Guardian Fighter with 21 vs. 19 AC (1d20+8; rolled 13).
        Hits for 11 damage (1d10+3; rolled 8).
        Dwarf Guardian Fighter has 2 hp remaining (13 hp - 11 damage).
    
  Round 4:
    Dwarf Guardian Fighter's turn:
      Stats: HP 2; AC 19; Surges 3; Action Points 0
      Reaping Strike (standard action):
        Attacks Soldier with 12 vs. 17 AC (1d20+7; rolled 5).
        Misses but does 2 damage (static).
        Soldier has 15 hp remaining (17 hp - 2 damage).
    Soldier's turn:
      Stats: HP 15; AC 17; Surges 1; Action Points 0
      Soldier Basic Attack (standard action):
        Attacks Dwarf Guardian Fighter with 26 vs. 19 AC (1d20+8; rolled 18).
        Hits for 8 damage (1d10+3; rolled 5).
        Dwarf Guardian Fighter has -6 hp remaining (2 hp - 8 damage).
    
  Round 5:
    Dwarf Guardian Fighter's turn:
      Stats: HP -6; AC 19; Surges 3; Action Points 0
      Dwarf Guardian Fighter is dying (0 death saves failed).
        Rolls death saving throw and gets a 7 (1d20; rolled 7).
        Fails. 2 failures remaining before death.
    Soldier's turn:
      Stats: HP 15; AC 17; Surges 1; Action Points 0
      Soldier Basic Attack (standard action):
        Attacks Dwarf Guardian Fighter with 10 vs. 19 AC (1d20+8; rolled 2).
        Misses.
    
  Round 6:
    Dwarf Guardian Fighter's turn:
      Stats: HP -6; AC 19; Surges 3; Action Points 0
      Dwarf Guardian Fighter is dying (1 death saves failed).
        Rolls death saving throw and gets a 2 (1d20; rolled 2).
        Fails. 1 failures remaining before death.
    Soldier's turn:
      Stats: HP 15; AC 17; Surges 1; Action Points 0
      Soldier Basic Attack (standard action):
        Attacks Dwarf Guardian Fighter with 24 vs. 19 AC (1d20+8; rolled 16).
        Hits for 10 damage (1d10+3; rolled 7).
        Dwarf Guardian Fighter has -16 hp remaining (-6 hp - 10 damage).
    Dwarf Guardian Fighter has died!
    
  Villains win!
```
[/sblock]
[sblock=Example of 4 fight(s) survived (12.1% chance)

```
FIGHT #1:
  Roll initiative!
    Dwarf Guardian Fighter rolls 12 initiative (1d20+2; rolled 10).
    Soldier rolls 4 initiative (1d20+1; rolled 3).
    Initiative order: 
      Dwarf Guardian Fighter
      Soldier
  
  Round 1:
    Dwarf Guardian Fighter's turn:
      Stats: HP 32; AC 19; Surges 10; Action Points 1
      Steel Serpent Strike (standard action):
        Attacks Soldier with 21 vs. 17 AC (1d20+7; rolled 14).
        Hits for 14 damage (2d10+4; rolled 8, 2).
        Soldier has 15 hp remaining (29 hp - 14 damage).
        Steel Serpent Strike has been expended.
      Spend Action Point (free action):
        Dwarf Guardian Fighter spends an action point (0 remaining).
        Dwarf Guardian Fighter gains a standard action.
        Spend Action Point has been expended.
      Reaping Strike (standard action):
        Attacks Soldier with 13 vs. 17 AC (1d20+7; rolled 6).
        Misses but does 2 damage (static).
        Soldier has 13 hp remaining (15 hp - 2 damage).
    Soldier's turn:
      Stats: HP 13; AC 17; Surges 1; Action Points 0
      Soldier Encounter Attack (standard action):
        Attacks Dwarf Guardian Fighter with 19 vs. 19 AC (1d20+8; rolled 11).
        Hits for 14 damage (2d10+3; rolled 10, 1).
        Dwarf Guardian Fighter has 18 hp remaining (32 hp - 14 damage).
        Soldier Encounter Attack has been expended.
    
  Round 2:
    Dwarf Guardian Fighter's turn:
      Stats: HP 18; AC 19; Surges 10; Action Points 0
      Dwarven Resilience (minor action):
        Dwarf Guardian Fighter spends a healing surge (9 remaining).
        Dwarf Guardian Fighter heals 8 hp (18 hp -> 26 hp; 0 hp wasted).
        Dwarf Guardian Fighter gains a +2 defense bonus (expires at end of next turn).
        Dwarven Resilience has been expended.
      Reaping Strike (standard action):
        Attacks Soldier with 27 vs. 17 AC (1d20+7; rolled 20).
        Crits for 14 damage (1d10+4; maximized).
        Soldier has -1 hp remaining (13 hp - 14 damage).
    Soldier has died!
    
  Heroes win!
  Dwarf Guardian Fighter takes a short rest.
    Dwarf Guardian Fighter spends a healing surge (8 remaining).
    Dwarf Guardian Fighter heals 8 hp (26 hp -> 32 hp; 2 hp wasted).
    Dwarven Resilience recharges.
    Steel Serpent Strike recharges.
    Spend Action Point recharges.
    +2 defense bonus expires.
  
FIGHT #2:
  Roll initiative!
    Dwarf Guardian Fighter rolls 11 initiative (1d20+2; rolled 9).
    Soldier rolls 6 initiative (1d20+1; rolled 5).
    Initiative order: 
      Dwarf Guardian Fighter
      Soldier
  
  Round 1:
    Dwarf Guardian Fighter's turn:
      Stats: HP 32; AC 19; Surges 8; Action Points 0
      Steel Serpent Strike (standard action):
        Attacks Soldier with 15 vs. 17 AC (1d20+7; rolled 8).
        Misses.
        Steel Serpent Strike has been expended.
    Soldier's turn:
      Stats: HP 29; AC 17; Surges 1; Action Points 0
      Soldier Encounter Attack (standard action):
        Attacks Dwarf Guardian Fighter with 21 vs. 19 AC (1d20+8; rolled 13).
        Hits for 12 damage (2d10+3; rolled 8, 1).
        Dwarf Guardian Fighter has 20 hp remaining (32 hp - 12 damage).
        Soldier Encounter Attack has been expended.
    
  Round 2:
    Dwarf Guardian Fighter's turn:
      Stats: HP 20; AC 19; Surges 8; Action Points 0
      Dwarven Resilience (minor action):
        Dwarf Guardian Fighter spends a healing surge (7 remaining).
        Dwarf Guardian Fighter heals 8 hp (20 hp -> 28 hp; 0 hp wasted).
        Dwarf Guardian Fighter gains a +2 defense bonus (expires at end of next turn).
        Dwarven Resilience has been expended.
      Reaping Strike (standard action):
        Attacks Soldier with 19 vs. 17 AC (1d20+7; rolled 12).
        Hits for 6 damage (1d10+4; rolled 2).
        Soldier has 23 hp remaining (29 hp - 6 damage).
    Soldier's turn:
      Stats: HP 23; AC 17; Surges 1; Action Points 0
      Soldier Basic Attack (standard action):
        Attacks Dwarf Guardian Fighter with 18 vs. 21 AC (1d20+8; rolled 10).
        Misses.
    
  Round 3:
    Dwarf Guardian Fighter's turn:
      Stats: HP 28; AC 21; Surges 7; Action Points 0
      Conditions:
        +2 defense bonus (expires at the end of this turn).
      Reaping Strike (standard action):
        Attacks Soldier with 17 vs. 17 AC (1d20+7; rolled 10).
        Hits for 7 damage (1d10+4; rolled 3).
        Soldier has 16 hp remaining (23 hp - 7 damage).
      +2 defense bonus expires.
    Soldier's turn:
      Stats: HP 16; AC 17; Surges 1; Action Points 0
      Soldier Basic Attack (standard action):
        Attacks Dwarf Guardian Fighter with 25 vs. 19 AC (1d20+8; rolled 17).
        Hits for 10 damage (1d10+3; rolled 7).
        Dwarf Guardian Fighter has 18 hp remaining (28 hp - 10 damage).
    
  Round 4:
    Dwarf Guardian Fighter's turn:
      Stats: HP 18; AC 19; Surges 7; Action Points 0
      Comeback Strike (standard action):
        Attacks Soldier with 8 vs. 17 AC (1d20+7; rolled 1).
        Misses.
        Comeback Strike was not expended (Reliable).
    Soldier's turn:
      Stats: HP 16; AC 17; Surges 1; Action Points 0
      Soldier Basic Attack (standard action):
        Attacks Dwarf Guardian Fighter with 22 vs. 19 AC (1d20+8; rolled 14).
        Hits for 7 damage (1d10+3; rolled 4).
        Dwarf Guardian Fighter has 11 hp remaining (18 hp - 7 damage).
    
  Round 5:
    Dwarf Guardian Fighter's turn:
      Stats: HP 11; AC 19; Surges 7; Action Points 0
      Comeback Strike (standard action):
        Attacks Soldier with 10 vs. 17 AC (1d20+7; rolled 3).
        Misses.
        Comeback Strike was not expended (Reliable).
    Soldier's turn:
      Stats: HP 16; AC 17; Surges 1; Action Points 0
      Soldier Basic Attack (standard action):
        Attacks Dwarf Guardian Fighter with 15 vs. 19 AC (1d20+8; rolled 7).
        Misses.
    
  Round 6:
    Dwarf Guardian Fighter's turn:
      Stats: HP 11; AC 19; Surges 7; Action Points 0
      Comeback Strike (standard action):
        Attacks Soldier with 10 vs. 17 AC (1d20+7; rolled 3).
        Misses.
        Comeback Strike was not expended (Reliable).
    Soldier's turn:
      Stats: HP 16; AC 17; Surges 1; Action Points 0
      Soldier Basic Attack (standard action):
        Attacks Dwarf Guardian Fighter with 15 vs. 19 AC (1d20+8; rolled 7).
        Misses.
    
  Round 7:
    Dwarf Guardian Fighter's turn:
      Stats: HP 11; AC 19; Surges 7; Action Points 0
      Comeback Strike (standard action):
        Attacks Soldier with 26 vs. 17 AC (1d20+7; rolled 19).
        Hits for 20 damage (2d10+4; rolled 10, 6).
        Soldier has -4 hp remaining (16 hp - 20 damage).
        Dwarf Guardian Fighter spends a healing surge (6 remaining).
        Dwarf Guardian Fighter heals 8 hp (11 hp -> 19 hp; 0 hp wasted).
        Comeback Strike has been expended.
    Soldier has died!
    
  Heroes win!
  Dwarf Guardian Fighter takes a short rest.
    Dwarf Guardian Fighter spends a healing surge (5 remaining).
    Dwarf Guardian Fighter heals 8 hp (19 hp -> 27 hp; 0 hp wasted).
    Dwarf Guardian Fighter spends a healing surge (4 remaining).
    Dwarf Guardian Fighter heals 8 hp (27 hp -> 32 hp; 3 hp wasted).
    Dwarven Resilience recharges.
    Steel Serpent Strike recharges.
    Milestone:
      Dwarf Guardian Fighter gains an action point.
  
FIGHT #3:
  Roll initiative!
    Dwarf Guardian Fighter rolls 6 initiative (1d20+2; rolled 4).
    Soldier rolls 17 initiative (1d20+1; rolled 16).
    Initiative order: 
      Soldier
      Dwarf Guardian Fighter
  
  Round 1:
    Soldier's turn:
      Stats: HP 29; AC 17; Surges 1; Action Points 0
      Soldier Encounter Attack (standard action):
        Attacks Dwarf Guardian Fighter with 12 vs. 19 AC (1d20+8; rolled 4).
        Misses.
        Soldier Encounter Attack has been expended.
    Dwarf Guardian Fighter's turn:
      Stats: HP 32; AC 19; Surges 4; Action Points 1
      Steel Serpent Strike (standard action):
        Attacks Soldier with 9 vs. 17 AC (1d20+7; rolled 2).
        Misses.
        Steel Serpent Strike has been expended.
      Spend Action Point (free action):
        Dwarf Guardian Fighter spends an action point (0 remaining).
        Dwarf Guardian Fighter gains a standard action.
        Spend Action Point has been expended.
      Reaping Strike (standard action):
        Attacks Soldier with 23 vs. 17 AC (1d20+7; rolled 16).
        Hits for 6 damage (1d10+4; rolled 2).
        Soldier has 23 hp remaining (29 hp - 6 damage).
    
  Round 2:
    Soldier's turn:
      Stats: HP 23; AC 17; Surges 1; Action Points 0
      Soldier Basic Attack (standard action):
        Attacks Dwarf Guardian Fighter with 19 vs. 19 AC (1d20+8; rolled 11).
        Hits for 12 damage (1d10+3; rolled 9).
        Dwarf Guardian Fighter has 20 hp remaining (32 hp - 12 damage).
    Dwarf Guardian Fighter's turn:
      Stats: HP 20; AC 19; Surges 4; Action Points 0
      Dwarven Resilience (minor action):
        Dwarf Guardian Fighter spends a healing surge (3 remaining).
        Dwarf Guardian Fighter heals 8 hp (20 hp -> 28 hp; 0 hp wasted).
        Dwarf Guardian Fighter gains a +2 defense bonus (expires at end of next turn).
        Dwarven Resilience has been expended.
      Reaping Strike (standard action):
        Attacks Soldier with 10 vs. 17 AC (1d20+7; rolled 3).
        Misses but does 2 damage (static).
        Soldier has 21 hp remaining (23 hp - 2 damage).
    
  Round 3:
    Soldier's turn:
      Stats: HP 21; AC 17; Surges 1; Action Points 0
      Soldier Basic Attack (standard action):
        Attacks Dwarf Guardian Fighter with 27 vs. 21 AC (1d20+8; rolled 19).
        Hits for 5 damage (1d10+3; rolled 2).
        Dwarf Guardian Fighter has 23 hp remaining (28 hp - 5 damage).
    Dwarf Guardian Fighter's turn:
      Stats: HP 23; AC 21; Surges 3; Action Points 0
      Conditions:
        +2 defense bonus (expires at the end of this turn).
      Reaping Strike (standard action):
        Attacks Soldier with 22 vs. 17 AC (1d20+7; rolled 15).
        Hits for 10 damage (1d10+4; rolled 6).
        Soldier has 11 hp remaining (21 hp - 10 damage).
      +2 defense bonus expires.
    
  Round 4:
    Soldier's turn:
      Stats: HP 11; AC 17; Surges 1; Action Points 0
      Soldier Basic Attack (standard action):
        Attacks Dwarf Guardian Fighter with 16 vs. 19 AC (1d20+8; rolled 8).
        Misses.
    Dwarf Guardian Fighter's turn:
      Stats: HP 23; AC 19; Surges 3; Action Points 0
      Reaping Strike (standard action):
        Attacks Soldier with 27 vs. 17 AC (1d20+7; rolled 20).
        Crits for 14 damage (1d10+4; maximized).
        Soldier has -3 hp remaining (11 hp - 14 damage).
    Soldier has died!
    
  Heroes win!
  Dwarf Guardian Fighter takes a short rest.
    Dwarf Guardian Fighter spends a healing surge (2 remaining).
    Dwarf Guardian Fighter heals 8 hp (23 hp -> 31 hp; 0 hp wasted).
    Dwarven Resilience recharges.
    Steel Serpent Strike recharges.
    Spend Action Point recharges.
  
FIGHT #4:
  Roll initiative!
    Dwarf Guardian Fighter rolls 13 initiative (1d20+2; rolled 11).
    Soldier rolls 2 initiative (1d20+1; rolled 1).
    Initiative order: 
      Dwarf Guardian Fighter
      Soldier
  
  Round 1:
    Dwarf Guardian Fighter's turn:
      Stats: HP 31; AC 19; Surges 2; Action Points 0
      Steel Serpent Strike (standard action):
        Attacks Soldier with 23 vs. 17 AC (1d20+7; rolled 16).
        Hits for 22 damage (2d10+4; rolled 10, 8).
        Soldier has 7 hp remaining (29 hp - 22 damage).
        Steel Serpent Strike has been expended.
    Soldier's turn:
      Stats: HP 7; AC 17; Surges 1; Action Points 0
      Soldier Encounter Attack (standard action):
        Attacks Dwarf Guardian Fighter with 19 vs. 19 AC (1d20+8; rolled 11).
        Hits for 17 damage (2d10+3; rolled 6, 8).
        Dwarf Guardian Fighter has 14 hp remaining (31 hp - 17 damage).
        Soldier Encounter Attack has been expended.
    
  Round 2:
    Dwarf Guardian Fighter's turn:
      Stats: HP 14; AC 19; Surges 2; Action Points 0
      Dwarven Resilience (minor action):
        Dwarf Guardian Fighter spends a healing surge (1 remaining).
        Dwarf Guardian Fighter heals 8 hp (14 hp -> 22 hp; 0 hp wasted).
        Dwarf Guardian Fighter gains a +2 defense bonus (expires at end of next turn).
        Dwarven Resilience has been expended.
      Reaping Strike (standard action):
        Attacks Soldier with 8 vs. 17 AC (1d20+7; rolled 1).
        Misses but does 2 damage (static).
        Soldier has 5 hp remaining (7 hp - 2 damage).
    Soldier's turn:
      Stats: HP 5; AC 17; Surges 1; Action Points 0
      Soldier Basic Attack (standard action):
        Attacks Dwarf Guardian Fighter with 23 vs. 21 AC (1d20+8; rolled 15).
        Hits for 11 damage (1d10+3; rolled 8).
        Dwarf Guardian Fighter has 11 hp remaining (22 hp - 11 damage).
    
  Round 3:
    Dwarf Guardian Fighter's turn:
      Stats: HP 11; AC 21; Surges 1; Action Points 0
      Conditions:
        +2 defense bonus (expires at the end of this turn).
      Reaping Strike (standard action):
        Attacks Soldier with 13 vs. 17 AC (1d20+7; rolled 6).
        Misses but does 2 damage (static).
        Soldier has 3 hp remaining (5 hp - 2 damage).
      +2 defense bonus expires.
    Soldier's turn:
      Stats: HP 3; AC 17; Surges 1; Action Points 0
      Soldier Basic Attack (standard action):
        Attacks Dwarf Guardian Fighter with 15 vs. 19 AC (1d20+8; rolled 7).
        Misses.
    
  Round 4:
    Dwarf Guardian Fighter's turn:
      Stats: HP 11; AC 19; Surges 1; Action Points 0
      Reaping Strike (standard action):
        Attacks Soldier with 20 vs. 17 AC (1d20+7; rolled 13).
        Hits for 10 damage (1d10+4; rolled 6).
        Soldier has -7 hp remaining (3 hp - 10 damage).
    Soldier has died!
    
  Heroes win!
  Dwarf Guardian Fighter takes a short rest.
    Dwarf Guardian Fighter spends a healing surge (0 remaining).
    Dwarf Guardian Fighter heals 8 hp (11 hp -> 19 hp; 0 hp wasted).
    Dwarven Resilience recharges.
    Steel Serpent Strike recharges.
    Milestone:
      Dwarf Guardian Fighter gains an action point.
  
FIGHT #5:
  Roll initiative!
    Dwarf Guardian Fighter rolls 6 initiative (1d20+2; rolled 4).
    Soldier rolls 5 initiative (1d20+1; rolled 4).
    Initiative order: 
      Dwarf Guardian Fighter
      Soldier
  
  Round 1:
    Dwarf Guardian Fighter's turn:
      Stats: HP 19; AC 19; Surges 0; Action Points 1
      Steel Serpent Strike (standard action):
        Attacks Soldier with 14 vs. 17 AC (1d20+7; rolled 7).
        Misses.
        Steel Serpent Strike has been expended.
      Spend Action Point (free action):
        Dwarf Guardian Fighter spends an action point (0 remaining).
        Dwarf Guardian Fighter gains a standard action.
        Spend Action Point has been expended.
      Reaping Strike (standard action):
        Attacks Soldier with 26 vs. 17 AC (1d20+7; rolled 19).
        Hits for 6 damage (1d10+4; rolled 2).
        Soldier has 23 hp remaining (29 hp - 6 damage).
    Soldier's turn:
      Stats: HP 23; AC 17; Surges 1; Action Points 0
      Soldier Encounter Attack (standard action):
        Attacks Dwarf Guardian Fighter with 20 vs. 19 AC (1d20+8; rolled 12).
        Hits for 15 damage (2d10+3; rolled 6, 6).
        Dwarf Guardian Fighter has 4 hp remaining (19 hp - 15 damage).
        Soldier Encounter Attack has been expended.
    
  Round 2:
    Dwarf Guardian Fighter's turn:
      Stats: HP 4; AC 19; Surges 0; Action Points 0
      Reaping Strike (standard action):
        Attacks Soldier with 9 vs. 17 AC (1d20+7; rolled 2).
        Misses but does 2 damage (static).
        Soldier has 21 hp remaining (23 hp - 2 damage).
    Soldier's turn:
      Stats: HP 21; AC 17; Surges 1; Action Points 0
      Soldier Basic Attack (standard action):
        Attacks Dwarf Guardian Fighter with 28 vs. 19 AC (1d20+8; rolled 20).
        Crits for 13 damage (1d10+3; maximized).
        Dwarf Guardian Fighter has -9 hp remaining (4 hp - 13 damage).
    
  Round 3:
    Dwarf Guardian Fighter's turn:
      Stats: HP -9; AC 19; Surges 0; Action Points 0
      Dwarf Guardian Fighter is dying (0 death saves failed).
        Rolls death saving throw and gets a 11 (1d20; rolled 11).
        Passes.
    Soldier's turn:
      Stats: HP 21; AC 17; Surges 1; Action Points 0
      Soldier Basic Attack (standard action):
        Attacks Dwarf Guardian Fighter with 17 vs. 19 AC (1d20+8; rolled 9).
        Misses.
    
  Round 4:
    Dwarf Guardian Fighter's turn:
      Stats: HP -9; AC 19; Surges 0; Action Points 0
      Dwarf Guardian Fighter is dying (0 death saves failed).
        Rolls death saving throw and gets a 20 (1d20; rolled 20).
        Passes, but no miraculous recovery (no surges remaining).
    Soldier's turn:
      Stats: HP 21; AC 17; Surges 1; Action Points 0
      Soldier Basic Attack (standard action):
        Attacks Dwarf Guardian Fighter with 27 vs. 19 AC (1d20+8; rolled 19).
        Hits for 7 damage (1d10+3; rolled 4).
        Dwarf Guardian Fighter has -16 hp remaining (-9 hp - 7 damage).
    Dwarf Guardian Fighter has died!
    
  Villains win!
```
[/sblock]
[sblock=Example of 5 fight(s) survived (58.0% chance)

```
FIGHT #1:
  Roll initiative!
    Dwarf Guardian Fighter rolls 16 initiative (1d20+2; rolled 14).
    Soldier rolls 4 initiative (1d20+1; rolled 3).
    Initiative order: 
      Dwarf Guardian Fighter
      Soldier
  
  Round 1:
    Dwarf Guardian Fighter's turn:
      Stats: HP 32; AC 19; Surges 10; Action Points 1
      Steel Serpent Strike (standard action):
        Attacks Soldier with 9 vs. 17 AC (1d20+7; rolled 2).
        Misses.
        Steel Serpent Strike has been expended.
      Spend Action Point (free action):
        Dwarf Guardian Fighter spends an action point (0 remaining).
        Dwarf Guardian Fighter gains a standard action.
        Spend Action Point has been expended.
      Reaping Strike (standard action):
        Attacks Soldier with 18 vs. 17 AC (1d20+7; rolled 11).
        Hits for 13 damage (1d10+4; rolled 9).
        Soldier has 16 hp remaining (29 hp - 13 damage).
    Soldier's turn:
      Stats: HP 16; AC 17; Surges 1; Action Points 0
      Soldier Encounter Attack (standard action):
        Attacks Dwarf Guardian Fighter with 17 vs. 19 AC (1d20+8; rolled 9).
        Misses.
        Soldier Encounter Attack has been expended.
    
  Round 2:
    Dwarf Guardian Fighter's turn:
      Stats: HP 32; AC 19; Surges 10; Action Points 0
      Reaping Strike (standard action):
        Attacks Soldier with 13 vs. 17 AC (1d20+7; rolled 6).
        Misses but does 2 damage (static).
        Soldier has 14 hp remaining (16 hp - 2 damage).
    Soldier's turn:
      Stats: HP 14; AC 17; Surges 1; Action Points 0
      Soldier Basic Attack (standard action):
        Attacks Dwarf Guardian Fighter with 13 vs. 19 AC (1d20+8; rolled 5).
        Misses.
    
  Round 3:
    Dwarf Guardian Fighter's turn:
      Stats: HP 32; AC 19; Surges 10; Action Points 0
      Reaping Strike (standard action):
        Attacks Soldier with 19 vs. 17 AC (1d20+7; rolled 12).
        Hits for 11 damage (1d10+4; rolled 7).
        Soldier has 3 hp remaining (14 hp - 11 damage).
    Soldier's turn:
      Stats: HP 3; AC 17; Surges 1; Action Points 0
      Soldier Basic Attack (standard action):
        Attacks Dwarf Guardian Fighter with 27 vs. 19 AC (1d20+8; rolled 19).
        Hits for 8 damage (1d10+3; rolled 5).
        Dwarf Guardian Fighter has 24 hp remaining (32 hp - 8 damage).
    
  Round 4:
    Dwarf Guardian Fighter's turn:
      Stats: HP 24; AC 19; Surges 10; Action Points 0
      Dwarven Resilience (minor action):
        Dwarf Guardian Fighter spends a healing surge (9 remaining).
        Dwarf Guardian Fighter heals 8 hp (24 hp -> 32 hp; 0 hp wasted).
        Dwarf Guardian Fighter gains a +2 defense bonus (expires at end of next turn).
        Dwarven Resilience has been expended.
      Reaping Strike (standard action):
        Attacks Soldier with 26 vs. 17 AC (1d20+7; rolled 19).
        Hits for 7 damage (1d10+4; rolled 3).
        Soldier has -4 hp remaining (3 hp - 7 damage).
    Soldier has died!
    
  Heroes win!
  Dwarf Guardian Fighter takes a short rest.
    Dwarven Resilience recharges.
    Steel Serpent Strike recharges.
    Spend Action Point recharges.
    +2 defense bonus expires.
  
FIGHT #2:
  Roll initiative!
    Dwarf Guardian Fighter rolls 17 initiative (1d20+2; rolled 15).
    Soldier rolls 9 initiative (1d20+1; rolled 8).
    Initiative order: 
      Dwarf Guardian Fighter
      Soldier
  
  Round 1:
    Dwarf Guardian Fighter's turn:
      Stats: HP 32; AC 19; Surges 9; Action Points 0
      Steel Serpent Strike (standard action):
        Attacks Soldier with 15 vs. 17 AC (1d20+7; rolled 8).
        Misses.
        Steel Serpent Strike has been expended.
    Soldier's turn:
      Stats: HP 29; AC 17; Surges 1; Action Points 0
      Soldier Encounter Attack (standard action):
        Attacks Dwarf Guardian Fighter with 23 vs. 19 AC (1d20+8; rolled 15).
        Hits for 6 damage (2d10+3; rolled 1, 2).
        Dwarf Guardian Fighter has 26 hp remaining (32 hp - 6 damage).
        Soldier Encounter Attack has been expended.
    
  Round 2:
    Dwarf Guardian Fighter's turn:
      Stats: HP 26; AC 19; Surges 9; Action Points 0
      Reaping Strike (standard action):
        Attacks Soldier with 27 vs. 17 AC (1d20+7; rolled 20).
        Crits for 14 damage (1d10+4; maximized).
        Soldier has 15 hp remaining (29 hp - 14 damage).
    Soldier's turn:
      Stats: HP 15; AC 17; Surges 1; Action Points 0
      Soldier Basic Attack (standard action):
        Attacks Dwarf Guardian Fighter with 28 vs. 19 AC (1d20+8; rolled 20).
        Crits for 13 damage (1d10+3; maximized).
        Dwarf Guardian Fighter has 13 hp remaining (26 hp - 13 damage).
    
  Round 3:
    Dwarf Guardian Fighter's turn:
      Stats: HP 13; AC 19; Surges 9; Action Points 0
      Dwarven Resilience (minor action):
        Dwarf Guardian Fighter spends a healing surge (8 remaining).
        Dwarf Guardian Fighter heals 8 hp (13 hp -> 21 hp; 0 hp wasted).
        Dwarf Guardian Fighter gains a +2 defense bonus (expires at end of next turn).
        Dwarven Resilience has been expended.
      Comeback Strike (standard action):
        Attacks Soldier with 25 vs. 17 AC (1d20+7; rolled 18).
        Hits for 11 damage (2d10+4; rolled 5, 2).
        Soldier has 4 hp remaining (15 hp - 11 damage).
        Dwarf Guardian Fighter spends a healing surge (7 remaining).
        Dwarf Guardian Fighter heals 8 hp (21 hp -> 29 hp; 0 hp wasted).
        Comeback Strike has been expended.
    Soldier's turn:
      Stats: HP 4; AC 17; Surges 1; Action Points 0
      Soldier Basic Attack (standard action):
        Attacks Dwarf Guardian Fighter with 27 vs. 21 AC (1d20+8; rolled 19).
        Hits for 8 damage (1d10+3; rolled 5).
        Dwarf Guardian Fighter has 21 hp remaining (29 hp - 8 damage).
    
  Round 4:
    Dwarf Guardian Fighter's turn:
      Stats: HP 21; AC 21; Surges 7; Action Points 0
      Conditions:
        +2 defense bonus (expires at the end of this turn).
      Reaping Strike (standard action):
        Attacks Soldier with 27 vs. 17 AC (1d20+7; rolled 20).
        Crits for 14 damage (1d10+4; maximized).
        Soldier has -10 hp remaining (4 hp - 14 damage).
      +2 defense bonus expires.
    Soldier has died!
    
  Heroes win!
  Dwarf Guardian Fighter takes a short rest.
    Dwarf Guardian Fighter spends a healing surge (6 remaining).
    Dwarf Guardian Fighter heals 8 hp (21 hp -> 29 hp; 0 hp wasted).
    Dwarven Resilience recharges.
    Steel Serpent Strike recharges.
    Milestone:
      Dwarf Guardian Fighter gains an action point.
  
FIGHT #3:
  Roll initiative!
    Dwarf Guardian Fighter rolls 5 initiative (1d20+2; rolled 3).
    Soldier rolls 20 initiative (1d20+1; rolled 19).
    Initiative order: 
      Soldier
      Dwarf Guardian Fighter
  
  Round 1:
    Soldier's turn:
      Stats: HP 29; AC 17; Surges 1; Action Points 0
      Soldier Encounter Attack (standard action):
        Attacks Dwarf Guardian Fighter with 10 vs. 19 AC (1d20+8; rolled 2).
        Misses.
        Soldier Encounter Attack has been expended.
    Dwarf Guardian Fighter's turn:
      Stats: HP 29; AC 19; Surges 6; Action Points 1
      Steel Serpent Strike (standard action):
        Attacks Soldier with 22 vs. 17 AC (1d20+7; rolled 15).
        Hits for 18 damage (2d10+4; rolled 9, 5).
        Soldier has 11 hp remaining (29 hp - 18 damage).
        Steel Serpent Strike has been expended.
      Spend Action Point (free action):
        Dwarf Guardian Fighter spends an action point (0 remaining).
        Dwarf Guardian Fighter gains a standard action.
        Spend Action Point has been expended.
      Reaping Strike (standard action):
        Attacks Soldier with 10 vs. 17 AC (1d20+7; rolled 3).
        Misses but does 2 damage (static).
        Soldier has 9 hp remaining (11 hp - 2 damage).
    
  Round 2:
    Soldier's turn:
      Stats: HP 9; AC 17; Surges 1; Action Points 0
      Soldier Basic Attack (standard action):
        Attacks Dwarf Guardian Fighter with 13 vs. 19 AC (1d20+8; rolled 5).
        Misses.
    Dwarf Guardian Fighter's turn:
      Stats: HP 29; AC 19; Surges 6; Action Points 0
      Reaping Strike (standard action):
        Attacks Soldier with 14 vs. 17 AC (1d20+7; rolled 7).
        Misses but does 2 damage (static).
        Soldier has 7 hp remaining (9 hp - 2 damage).
    
  Round 3:
    Soldier's turn:
      Stats: HP 7; AC 17; Surges 1; Action Points 0
      Soldier Basic Attack (standard action):
        Attacks Dwarf Guardian Fighter with 11 vs. 19 AC (1d20+8; rolled 3).
        Misses.
    Dwarf Guardian Fighter's turn:
      Stats: HP 29; AC 19; Surges 6; Action Points 0
      Reaping Strike (standard action):
        Attacks Soldier with 23 vs. 17 AC (1d20+7; rolled 16).
        Hits for 13 damage (1d10+4; rolled 9).
        Soldier has -6 hp remaining (7 hp - 13 damage).
    Soldier has died!
    
  Heroes win!
  Dwarf Guardian Fighter takes a short rest.
    Steel Serpent Strike recharges.
    Spend Action Point recharges.
  
FIGHT #4:
  Roll initiative!
    Dwarf Guardian Fighter rolls 20 initiative (1d20+2; rolled 18).
    Soldier rolls 8 initiative (1d20+1; rolled 7).
    Initiative order: 
      Dwarf Guardian Fighter
      Soldier
  
  Round 1:
    Dwarf Guardian Fighter's turn:
      Stats: HP 29; AC 19; Surges 6; Action Points 0
      Steel Serpent Strike (standard action):
        Attacks Soldier with 27 vs. 17 AC (1d20+7; rolled 20).
        Crits for 24 damage (2d10+4; maximized).
        Soldier has 5 hp remaining (29 hp - 24 damage).
        Steel Serpent Strike has been expended.
    Soldier's turn:
      Stats: HP 5; AC 17; Surges 1; Action Points 0
      Soldier Encounter Attack (standard action):
        Attacks Dwarf Guardian Fighter with 25 vs. 19 AC (1d20+8; rolled 17).
        Hits for 16 damage (2d10+3; rolled 4, 9).
        Dwarf Guardian Fighter has 13 hp remaining (29 hp - 16 damage).
        Soldier Encounter Attack has been expended.
    
  Round 2:
    Dwarf Guardian Fighter's turn:
      Stats: HP 13; AC 19; Surges 6; Action Points 0
      Dwarven Resilience (minor action):
        Dwarf Guardian Fighter spends a healing surge (5 remaining).
        Dwarf Guardian Fighter heals 8 hp (13 hp -> 21 hp; 0 hp wasted).
        Dwarf Guardian Fighter gains a +2 defense bonus (expires at end of next turn).
        Dwarven Resilience has been expended.
      Reaping Strike (standard action):
        Attacks Soldier with 26 vs. 17 AC (1d20+7; rolled 19).
        Hits for 9 damage (1d10+4; rolled 5).
        Soldier has -4 hp remaining (5 hp - 9 damage).
    Soldier has died!
    
  Heroes win!
  Dwarf Guardian Fighter takes a short rest.
    Dwarf Guardian Fighter spends a healing surge (4 remaining).
    Dwarf Guardian Fighter heals 8 hp (21 hp -> 29 hp; 0 hp wasted).
    Dwarven Resilience recharges.
    Steel Serpent Strike recharges.
    +2 defense bonus expires.
    Milestone:
      Dwarf Guardian Fighter gains an action point.
  
FIGHT #5:
  Roll initiative!
    Dwarf Guardian Fighter rolls 8 initiative (1d20+2; rolled 6).
    Soldier rolls 20 initiative (1d20+1; rolled 19).
    Initiative order: 
      Soldier
      Dwarf Guardian Fighter
  
  Round 1:
    Soldier's turn:
      Stats: HP 29; AC 17; Surges 1; Action Points 0
      Soldier Encounter Attack (standard action):
        Attacks Dwarf Guardian Fighter with 14 vs. 19 AC (1d20+8; rolled 6).
        Misses.
        Soldier Encounter Attack has been expended.
    Dwarf Guardian Fighter's turn:
      Stats: HP 29; AC 19; Surges 4; Action Points 1
      Steel Serpent Strike (standard action):
        Attacks Soldier with 22 vs. 17 AC (1d20+7; rolled 15).
        Hits for 14 damage (2d10+4; rolled 9, 1).
        Soldier has 15 hp remaining (29 hp - 14 damage).
        Steel Serpent Strike has been expended.
      Spend Action Point (free action):
        Dwarf Guardian Fighter spends an action point (0 remaining).
        Dwarf Guardian Fighter gains a standard action.
        Spend Action Point has been expended.
      Reaping Strike (standard action):
        Attacks Soldier with 23 vs. 17 AC (1d20+7; rolled 16).
        Hits for 14 damage (1d10+4; rolled 10).
        Soldier has 1 hp remaining (15 hp - 14 damage).
    
  Round 2:
    Soldier's turn:
      Stats: HP 1; AC 17; Surges 1; Action Points 0
      Soldier Basic Attack (standard action):
        Attacks Dwarf Guardian Fighter with 20 vs. 19 AC (1d20+8; rolled 12).
        Hits for 9 damage (1d10+3; rolled 6).
        Dwarf Guardian Fighter has 20 hp remaining (29 hp - 9 damage).
    Dwarf Guardian Fighter's turn:
      Stats: HP 20; AC 19; Surges 4; Action Points 0
      Dwarven Resilience (minor action):
        Dwarf Guardian Fighter spends a healing surge (3 remaining).
        Dwarf Guardian Fighter heals 8 hp (20 hp -> 28 hp; 0 hp wasted).
        Dwarf Guardian Fighter gains a +2 defense bonus (expires at end of next turn).
        Dwarven Resilience has been expended.
      Reaping Strike (standard action):
        Attacks Soldier with 27 vs. 17 AC (1d20+7; rolled 20).
        Crits for 14 damage (1d10+4; maximized).
        Soldier has -13 hp remaining (1 hp - 14 damage).
    Soldier has died!
    
  Heroes win!
  Dwarf Guardian Fighter takes a short rest.
    Dwarven Resilience recharges.
    Steel Serpent Strike recharges.
    Spend Action Point recharges.
    +2 defense bonus expires.
```
[/sblock]
[/sblock]
[/sblock]

(Note: in some of my initial trials of this match-up, I saw that both combatants were running through too many surges. I dialed back the AI so that it's only willing to waste half of a surge during a short rest (rather than 3/4 of it), and that increased survivability for both builds. It also narrowed the gap--the Greatweapon fighter's survivability was previously about 3% higher than the Guardian fighter's.

Next, I'll see if this balance holds true against higher-level foes.


----------



## Elric (Nov 23, 2009)

Truename said:


> Mengu suggested comparing a Guardian Fighter to the Greatweapon Fighter we've been using:
> 
> I had some time to work on the sim today, so I coded it up. The results impressed me. The Guardian Fighter and Greatweapon Fighter are nearly perfectly balanced against each other. My sim showed the Greatweapon fighter surviving 60.2% of the fights. The Guardian fighter survived 58.5%. The results were so close, I had to run them again at 10x the resolution (100,000 simulations rather than 10,000), even though that takes over ten minutes each to run.
> 
> ...




A few points:
1) Both fighters select Reaping Strike.  It's a much better power for two-handed wielders; this probably accounts for the amount the Great Weapon fighter does better in the simulation.  Guardian fighters probably wouldn't take it in the first place; however, the simulation is (quite reasonably) not set up to allow Cleave or Tide of Iron, for example, to have any effect beyond a basic attack.

2) In general, Toughness is going to be worse than for this character, since +5 HP increases HS value by 2 (27 - 32 HP) here, but 1 most of the time.

3) Of course, Dwarven Weapon Training is much better than most offensive feats that non-Dwarf races could take at level 1.


----------



## Truename (Nov 23, 2009)

*Splat.*

I've run the simulation for the full range of DMG-recommended encounters (lvl+0 to lvl+5) and um... well, splat. Survivability drops off quick in these one-on-one fights. I imagine a full party would help a lot.

Note that I've run this sim at very low resolution (1,000 days) due to the number of scenarios involved. There's probably a good +/-5% margin of error on the survival rates. I also turned off the sample combats--the output with combats included was 684KB, which I doubt Morrus would appreciate.

Despite the low resolution, the balance that we saw between the Greatweapon and Guardian fighters at level 1 seems pretty consistent. The Guardian fighter lags behind just a bit, possibly due to the poor build choices Elric mentioned.

Oh, there's one other fix in the system now--while adding the Soldier's leveling code, I discovered that I forgot to include Soldier's innate +2 initiative bonus. I was only including his dexterity modifier before. I'm not sure if the new initiative bonuses are correct (they're 3, 5, 5, 6, 6, 8 going from level 1 to 6), but that's my best interpretation of DMG p.184.

The new initiative bonus cut down the dwarves' survivability a bit, which is why it's lower even in the fight against the level 1 soldier.

[sblock=Level 1 Dwarf Greatweapon Fighter vs. Level 1 Soldier]

[sblock=Combatants]

```
Level 1 Dwarf Greatweapon Fighter:
  Stats: HP 27; AC 17; Surges 10; Action Points 1
  Initiative Bonus: +2
  Weapons:
    Mordencrad:
      Damage: 2d6[brutal 1]
      Proficient: +2
  Powers:
    Dwarven Resilience:
      Encounter
      Minor Action
      Effect:
        Spend a healing surge and regain 6 hit points.
        Gain a +2 defense bonus until end of next turn.
    Brute Strike:
      Daily * Reliable
      Standard Action
      Attack: 1d20+7 vs. AC
      Hit: 6d6[brutal 1]+6 damage
    Steel Serpent Strike:
      Encounter
      Standard Action
      Attack: 1d20+7 vs. AC
      Hit: 4d6[brutal 1]+6 damage
    Reaping Strike:
      At-Will
      Standard Action
      Attack: 1d20+7 vs. AC
      Hit: 2d6[brutal 1]+6 damage
      Miss: 4 damage
    Spend Action Point:
      Encounter
      Free Action
      Effect: Spend an action point and gain a standard action.

Level 1 Soldier:
  Stats: HP 29; AC 17; Surges 1; Action Points 0
  Initiative Bonus: +3
  Powers:
    Soldier Encounter Attack:
      Encounter
      Standard Action
      Attack: 1d20+8 vs. AC
      Hit: 2d10+3 damage
    Soldier Basic Attack:
      At-Will
      Standard Action
      Attack: 1d20+8 vs. AC
      Hit: 1d10+3 damage
    Spend Action Point:
      Encounter
      Free Action
      Effect: Spend an action point and gain a standard action.
```
[/sblock]

```
Days simulated: 1000

Avg rounds per fight (when survived): 2.3
  1 (36.5%): ===================================================================
  2 (62.5%): ===============================================
  3 (81.8%): ===================================
  4 (93.0%): ====================
  5 (97.7%): ========
  6 (99.4%): ===

Avg fights survived: 3.9
  0  (2.1%): ==
  1 (11.9%): ===========
  2 (18.6%): ========
  3 (33.4%): =================
  4 (44.2%): ============
  5(100.0%): ===================================================================

Avg surges remaining (survivors only): 1.9 of 10
  0 (42.8%): ===================================================================
  1 (56.3%): =====================
  2 (68.6%): ===================
  3 (76.5%): ============
  4 (83.2%): ==========
  5 (88.9%): ========
  6 (95.0%): =========
  7 (98.2%): =====
  8 (99.6%): ==

Survival rate: 55.8%
```
[/sblock]
[sblock=Level 1 Dwarf Guardian Fighter vs. Level 1 Soldier]

[sblock=Combatants]

```
Level 1 Dwarf Guardian Fighter:
  Stats: HP 32; AC 19; Surges 10; Action Points 1
  Initiative Bonus: +2
  Weapons:
    Warhammer:
      Damage: 1d10
      Proficient: +2
  Powers:
    Dwarven Resilience:
      Encounter
      Minor Action
      Effect:
        Spend a healing surge and regain 8 hit points.
        Gain a +2 defense bonus until end of next turn.
    Comeback Strike:
      Daily * Reliable
      Standard Action
      Attack: 1d20+7 vs. AC
      Hit: 
        2d10+4 damage
        Spend a healing surge
    Steel Serpent Strike:
      Encounter
      Standard Action
      Attack: 1d20+7 vs. AC
      Hit: 2d10+4 damage
    Reaping Strike:
      At-Will
      Standard Action
      Attack: 1d20+7 vs. AC
      Hit: 1d10+4 damage
      Miss: 2 damage
    Spend Action Point:
      Encounter
      Free Action
      Effect: Spend an action point and gain a standard action.

Level 1 Soldier:
  Stats: HP 29; AC 17; Surges 1; Action Points 0
  Initiative Bonus: +3
  Powers:
    Soldier Encounter Attack:
      Encounter
      Standard Action
      Attack: 1d20+8 vs. AC
      Hit: 2d10+3 damage
    Soldier Basic Attack:
      At-Will
      Standard Action
      Attack: 1d20+8 vs. AC
      Hit: 1d10+3 damage
    Spend Action Point:
      Encounter
      Free Action
      Effect: Spend an action point and gain a standard action.
```
[/sblock]

```
Days simulated: 1000

Avg rounds per fight (when survived): 4.0
  1  (7.0%): ======================
  2 (22.4%): ================================================
  3 (43.4%): ===================================================================
  4 (64.0%): =================================================================
  5 (80.5%): ====================================================
  6 (90.5%): ===============================
  7 (96.2%): ==================
  8 (98.5%): =======
  9 (99.5%): ==

Avg fights survived: 3.8
  0  (4.3%): =====
  1 (13.8%): ===========
  2 (20.2%): ========
  3 (32.7%): ===============
  4 (46.4%): =================
  5(100.0%): ===================================================================

Avg surges remaining (survivors only): 1.2 of 10
  0 (53.4%): ===================================================================
  1 (68.5%): ==================
  2 (80.6%): ===============
  3 (88.6%): ==========
  4 (94.0%): ======
  5 (97.0%): ===
  6 (98.7%): ==

Survival rate: 53.6%
```
[/sblock]
[sblock=Level 1 Dwarf Greatweapon Fighter vs. Level 2 Soldier]

[sblock=Combatants]

```
Level 1 Dwarf Greatweapon Fighter:
  Stats: HP 27; AC 17; Surges 10; Action Points 1
  Initiative Bonus: +2
  Weapons:
    Mordencrad:
      Damage: 2d6[brutal 1]
      Proficient: +2
  Powers:
    Dwarven Resilience:
      Encounter
      Minor Action
      Effect:
        Spend a healing surge and regain 6 hit points.
        Gain a +2 defense bonus until end of next turn.
    Brute Strike:
      Daily * Reliable
      Standard Action
      Attack: 1d20+7 vs. AC
      Hit: 6d6[brutal 1]+6 damage
    Steel Serpent Strike:
      Encounter
      Standard Action
      Attack: 1d20+7 vs. AC
      Hit: 4d6[brutal 1]+6 damage
    Reaping Strike:
      At-Will
      Standard Action
      Attack: 1d20+7 vs. AC
      Hit: 2d6[brutal 1]+6 damage
      Miss: 4 damage
    Spend Action Point:
      Encounter
      Free Action
      Effect: Spend an action point and gain a standard action.

Level 2 Soldier:
  Stats: HP 37; AC 18; Surges 1; Action Points 0
  Initiative Bonus: +5
  Powers:
    Soldier Encounter Attack:
      Encounter
      Standard Action
      Attack: 1d20+9 vs. AC
      Hit: 2d10+3 damage
    Soldier Basic Attack:
      At-Will
      Standard Action
      Attack: 1d20+9 vs. AC
      Hit: 1d10+3 damage
    Spend Action Point:
      Encounter
      Free Action
      Effect: Spend an action point and gain a standard action.
```
[/sblock]

```
Days simulated: 1000

Avg rounds per fight (when survived): 3.0
  1 (18.3%): ==============================================
  2 (44.5%): ===================================================================
  3 (67.8%): ===========================================================
  4 (82.7%): ======================================
  5 (92.6%): =========================
  6 (97.6%): ============
  7 (99.2%): ====
  8 (99.9%): =

Avg fights survived: 2.4
  0 (12.0%): =============================
  1 (39.2%): ===================================================================
  2 (53.4%): ==================================
  3 (73.8%): ==================================================
  4 (85.6%): =============================
  5(100.0%): ===================================

Avg surges remaining (survivors only): 0.6 of 10
  0 (75.0%): ===================================================================
  1 (86.1%): =========
  2 (88.9%): ==
  3 (93.1%): ===
  4 (95.8%): ==
  5 (98.6%): ==
  6(100.0%): =

Survival rate: 14.4%
```
[/sblock]
[sblock=Level 1 Dwarf Guardian Fighter vs. Level 2 Soldier]

[sblock=Combatants]

```
Level 1 Dwarf Guardian Fighter:
  Stats: HP 32; AC 19; Surges 10; Action Points 1
  Initiative Bonus: +2
  Weapons:
    Warhammer:
      Damage: 1d10
      Proficient: +2
  Powers:
    Dwarven Resilience:
      Encounter
      Minor Action
      Effect:
        Spend a healing surge and regain 8 hit points.
        Gain a +2 defense bonus until end of next turn.
    Comeback Strike:
      Daily * Reliable
      Standard Action
      Attack: 1d20+7 vs. AC
      Hit: 
        2d10+4 damage
        Spend a healing surge
    Steel Serpent Strike:
      Encounter
      Standard Action
      Attack: 1d20+7 vs. AC
      Hit: 2d10+4 damage
    Reaping Strike:
      At-Will
      Standard Action
      Attack: 1d20+7 vs. AC
      Hit: 1d10+4 damage
      Miss: 2 damage
    Spend Action Point:
      Encounter
      Free Action
      Effect: Spend an action point and gain a standard action.

Level 2 Soldier:
  Stats: HP 37; AC 18; Surges 1; Action Points 0
  Initiative Bonus: +5
  Powers:
    Soldier Encounter Attack:
      Encounter
      Standard Action
      Attack: 1d20+9 vs. AC
      Hit: 2d10+3 damage
    Soldier Basic Attack:
      At-Will
      Standard Action
      Attack: 1d20+9 vs. AC
      Hit: 1d10+3 damage
    Spend Action Point:
      Encounter
      Free Action
      Effect: Spend an action point and gain a standard action.
```
[/sblock]

```
Days simulated: 1000

Avg rounds per fight (when survived): 5.2
  1  (1.0%): ===
  2  (7.2%): ======================
  3 (21.1%): ===================================================
  4 (38.8%): =================================================================
  5 (57.0%): ===================================================================
  6 (75.1%): ==================================================================
  7 (87.2%): ============================================
  8 (94.3%): ==========================
  9 (97.5%): ===========
 10 (98.7%): ====
 11 (99.4%): ==

Avg fights survived: 2.4
  0 (13.6%): ==========================================
  1 (35.1%): ===================================================================
  2 (51.2%): ==================================================
  3 (72.5%): ==================================================================
  4 (87.3%): ==============================================
  5(100.0%): =======================================

Avg surges remaining (survivors only): 0.3 of 10
  0 (85.0%): ===================================================================
  1 (90.6%): ====
  2 (92.9%): =
  3 (98.4%): ====
  4(100.0%): =

Survival rate: 12.7%
```
[/sblock]
[sblock=Level 1 Dwarf Greatweapon Fighter vs. Level 3 Soldier]

[sblock=Combatants]

```
Level 1 Dwarf Greatweapon Fighter:
  Stats: HP 27; AC 17; Surges 10; Action Points 1
  Initiative Bonus: +2
  Weapons:
    Mordencrad:
      Damage: 2d6[brutal 1]
      Proficient: +2
  Powers:
    Dwarven Resilience:
      Encounter
      Minor Action
      Effect:
        Spend a healing surge and regain 6 hit points.
        Gain a +2 defense bonus until end of next turn.
    Brute Strike:
      Daily * Reliable
      Standard Action
      Attack: 1d20+7 vs. AC
      Hit: 6d6[brutal 1]+6 damage
    Steel Serpent Strike:
      Encounter
      Standard Action
      Attack: 1d20+7 vs. AC
      Hit: 4d6[brutal 1]+6 damage
    Reaping Strike:
      At-Will
      Standard Action
      Attack: 1d20+7 vs. AC
      Hit: 2d6[brutal 1]+6 damage
      Miss: 4 damage
    Spend Action Point:
      Encounter
      Free Action
      Effect: Spend an action point and gain a standard action.

Level 3 Soldier:
  Stats: HP 45; AC 19; Surges 1; Action Points 0
  Initiative Bonus: +5
  Powers:
    Soldier Encounter Attack:
      Encounter
      Standard Action
      Attack: 1d20+10 vs. AC
      Hit: 2d10+3 damage
    Soldier Basic Attack:
      At-Will
      Standard Action
      Attack: 1d20+10 vs. AC
      Hit: 1d10+3 damage
    Spend Action Point:
      Encounter
      Free Action
      Effect: Spend an action point and gain a standard action.
```
[/sblock]

```
Days simulated: 1000

Avg rounds per fight (when survived): 3.4
  1 (14.9%): =============================================
  2 (34.5%): ===========================================================
  3 (56.6%): ===================================================================
  4 (75.2%): ========================================================
  5 (87.7%): =====================================
  6 (94.8%): =====================
  7 (98.3%): ==========
  8 (99.3%): ==
  9 (99.6%): =
 10(100.0%): =

Avg fights survived: 1.3
  0 (24.6%): =====================================
  1 (68.5%): ===================================================================
  2 (80.8%): ==================
  3 (93.4%): ===================
  4 (97.8%): ======
  5(100.0%): ===

Avg surges remaining (survivors only): 0.2 of 10
  0 (86.4%): ===================================================================
  1 (95.5%): =======
  2(100.0%): ===

Survival rate: 2.2%
```
[/sblock]
[sblock=Level 1 Dwarf Guardian Fighter vs. Level 3 Soldier]

[sblock=Combatants]

```
Level 1 Dwarf Guardian Fighter:
  Stats: HP 32; AC 19; Surges 10; Action Points 1
  Initiative Bonus: +2
  Weapons:
    Warhammer:
      Damage: 1d10
      Proficient: +2
  Powers:
    Dwarven Resilience:
      Encounter
      Minor Action
      Effect:
        Spend a healing surge and regain 8 hit points.
        Gain a +2 defense bonus until end of next turn.
    Comeback Strike:
      Daily * Reliable
      Standard Action
      Attack: 1d20+7 vs. AC
      Hit: 
        2d10+4 damage
        Spend a healing surge
    Steel Serpent Strike:
      Encounter
      Standard Action
      Attack: 1d20+7 vs. AC
      Hit: 2d10+4 damage
    Reaping Strike:
      At-Will
      Standard Action
      Attack: 1d20+7 vs. AC
      Hit: 1d10+4 damage
      Miss: 2 damage
    Spend Action Point:
      Encounter
      Free Action
      Effect: Spend an action point and gain a standard action.

Level 3 Soldier:
  Stats: HP 45; AC 19; Surges 1; Action Points 0
  Initiative Bonus: +5
  Powers:
    Soldier Encounter Attack:
      Encounter
      Standard Action
      Attack: 1d20+10 vs. AC
      Hit: 2d10+3 damage
    Soldier Basic Attack:
      At-Will
      Standard Action
      Attack: 1d20+10 vs. AC
      Hit: 1d10+3 damage
    Spend Action Point:
      Encounter
      Free Action
      Effect: Spend an action point and gain a standard action.
```
[/sblock]

```
Days simulated: 1000

Avg rounds per fight (when survived): 6.3
  2  (0.9%): ===
  3  (7.5%): =======================
  4 (20.6%): ===============================================
  5 (39.0%): ==================================================================
  6 (57.3%): ===================================================================
  7 (73.3%): ==========================================================
  8 (83.2%): ====================================
  9 (91.3%): =============================
 10 (95.8%): ================
 11 (98.1%): ========
 12 (99.4%): ====

Avg fights survived: 1.1
  0 (35.7%): ==================================================================
  1 (71.8%): ===================================================================
  2 (86.3%): ==========================
  3 (96.1%): ==================
  4 (99.2%): =====
  5(100.0%): =

Avg surges remaining (survivors only): 0.0 of 10
  0(100.0%): ===================================================================

Survival rate: 0.8%
```
[/sblock]
[sblock=Level 1 Dwarf Greatweapon Fighter vs. Level 4 Soldier]

[sblock=Combatants]

```
Level 1 Dwarf Greatweapon Fighter:
  Stats: HP 27; AC 17; Surges 10; Action Points 1
  Initiative Bonus: +2
  Weapons:
    Mordencrad:
      Damage: 2d6[brutal 1]
      Proficient: +2
  Powers:
    Dwarven Resilience:
      Encounter
      Minor Action
      Effect:
        Spend a healing surge and regain 6 hit points.
        Gain a +2 defense bonus until end of next turn.
    Brute Strike:
      Daily * Reliable
      Standard Action
      Attack: 1d20+7 vs. AC
      Hit: 6d6[brutal 1]+6 damage
    Steel Serpent Strike:
      Encounter
      Standard Action
      Attack: 1d20+7 vs. AC
      Hit: 4d6[brutal 1]+6 damage
    Reaping Strike:
      At-Will
      Standard Action
      Attack: 1d20+7 vs. AC
      Hit: 2d6[brutal 1]+6 damage
      Miss: 4 damage
    Spend Action Point:
      Encounter
      Free Action
      Effect: Spend an action point and gain a standard action.

Level 4 Soldier:
  Stats: HP 53; AC 20; Surges 1; Action Points 0
  Initiative Bonus: +6
  Powers:
    Soldier Encounter Attack:
      Encounter
      Standard Action
      Attack: 1d20+11 vs. AC
      Hit: 3d8+4 damage
    Soldier Basic Attack:
      At-Will
      Standard Action
      Attack: 1d20+11 vs. AC
      Hit: 1d10+4 damage
    Spend Action Point:
      Encounter
      Free Action
      Effect: Spend an action point and gain a standard action.
```
[/sblock]

```
Days simulated: 1000

Avg rounds per fight (when survived): 3.4
  1 (13.1%): ======================================
  2 (34.9%): ===============================================================
  3 (57.9%): ===================================================================
  4 (76.8%): =======================================================
  5 (87.7%): ===============================
  6 (96.0%): ========================
  7 (98.0%): =====
  8 (99.1%): ===
  9 (99.4%): =
 10(100.0%): =

Avg fights survived: 0.5
  0 (54.0%): ===================================================================
  1 (93.1%): ================================================
  2 (98.6%): ======
  3 (99.9%): =

Avg surges remaining (survivors only): nan of 10

Survival rate: 0.0%
```
[/sblock]
[sblock=Level 1 Dwarf Guardian Fighter vs. Level 4 Soldier]

[sblock=Combatants]

```
Level 1 Dwarf Guardian Fighter:
  Stats: HP 32; AC 19; Surges 10; Action Points 1
  Initiative Bonus: +2
  Weapons:
    Warhammer:
      Damage: 1d10
      Proficient: +2
  Powers:
    Dwarven Resilience:
      Encounter
      Minor Action
      Effect:
        Spend a healing surge and regain 8 hit points.
        Gain a +2 defense bonus until end of next turn.
    Comeback Strike:
      Daily * Reliable
      Standard Action
      Attack: 1d20+7 vs. AC
      Hit: 
        2d10+4 damage
        Spend a healing surge
    Steel Serpent Strike:
      Encounter
      Standard Action
      Attack: 1d20+7 vs. AC
      Hit: 2d10+4 damage
    Reaping Strike:
      At-Will
      Standard Action
      Attack: 1d20+7 vs. AC
      Hit: 1d10+4 damage
      Miss: 2 damage
    Spend Action Point:
      Encounter
      Free Action
      Effect: Spend an action point and gain a standard action.

Level 4 Soldier:
  Stats: HP 53; AC 20; Surges 1; Action Points 0
  Initiative Bonus: +6
  Powers:
    Soldier Encounter Attack:
      Encounter
      Standard Action
      Attack: 1d20+11 vs. AC
      Hit: 3d8+4 damage
    Soldier Basic Attack:
      At-Will
      Standard Action
      Attack: 1d20+11 vs. AC
      Hit: 1d10+4 damage
    Spend Action Point:
      Encounter
      Free Action
      Effect: Spend an action point and gain a standard action.
```
[/sblock]

```
Days simulated: 1000

Avg rounds per fight (when survived): 6.8
  2  (0.3%): =
  3  (4.6%): ===============
  4 (15.2%): =====================================
  5 (29.9%): ===================================================
  6 (46.8%): ===========================================================
  7 (65.8%): ===================================================================
  8 (77.6%): =========================================
  9 (89.9%): ===========================================
 10 (94.8%): =================
 11 (98.0%): ===========
 12 (99.1%): ====
 13 (99.7%): ==
 16(100.0%): =

Avg fights survived: 0.3
  0 (69.4%): ===================================================================
  1 (96.0%): =========================
  2 (99.8%): ===

Avg surges remaining (survivors only): nan of 10

Survival rate: 0.0%
```
[/sblock]
[sblock=Level 1 Dwarf Greatweapon Fighter vs. Level 5 Soldier]

[sblock=Combatants]

```
Level 1 Dwarf Greatweapon Fighter:
  Stats: HP 27; AC 17; Surges 10; Action Points 1
  Initiative Bonus: +2
  Weapons:
    Mordencrad:
      Damage: 2d6[brutal 1]
      Proficient: +2
  Powers:
    Dwarven Resilience:
      Encounter
      Minor Action
      Effect:
        Spend a healing surge and regain 6 hit points.
        Gain a +2 defense bonus until end of next turn.
    Brute Strike:
      Daily * Reliable
      Standard Action
      Attack: 1d20+7 vs. AC
      Hit: 6d6[brutal 1]+6 damage
    Steel Serpent Strike:
      Encounter
      Standard Action
      Attack: 1d20+7 vs. AC
      Hit: 4d6[brutal 1]+6 damage
    Reaping Strike:
      At-Will
      Standard Action
      Attack: 1d20+7 vs. AC
      Hit: 2d6[brutal 1]+6 damage
      Miss: 4 damage
    Spend Action Point:
      Encounter
      Free Action
      Effect: Spend an action point and gain a standard action.

Level 5 Soldier:
  Stats: HP 61; AC 21; Surges 1; Action Points 0
  Initiative Bonus: +6
  Powers:
    Soldier Encounter Attack:
      Encounter
      Standard Action
      Attack: 1d20+12 vs. AC
      Hit: 3d8+4 damage
    Soldier Basic Attack:
      At-Will
      Standard Action
      Attack: 1d20+12 vs. AC
      Hit: 1d10+4 damage
    Spend Action Point:
      Encounter
      Free Action
      Effect: Spend an action point and gain a standard action.
```
[/sblock]

```
Days simulated: 1000

Avg rounds per fight (when survived): 3.4
  1 (10.5%): ============================
  2 (35.3%): ===================================================================
  3 (55.6%): ======================================================
  4 (74.8%): ===================================================
  5 (87.6%): ==================================
  6 (95.5%): =====================
  7 (98.9%): =========
  8 (99.6%): ==
  9(100.0%): =

Avg fights survived: 0.3
  0 (74.6%): ===================================================================
  1 (98.8%): =====================
  2(100.0%): =

Avg surges remaining (survivors only): nan of 10

Survival rate: 0.0%
```
[/sblock]
[sblock=Level 1 Dwarf Guardian Fighter vs. Level 5 Soldier]

[sblock=Combatants]

```
Level 1 Dwarf Guardian Fighter:
  Stats: HP 32; AC 19; Surges 10; Action Points 1
  Initiative Bonus: +2
  Weapons:
    Warhammer:
      Damage: 1d10
      Proficient: +2
  Powers:
    Dwarven Resilience:
      Encounter
      Minor Action
      Effect:
        Spend a healing surge and regain 8 hit points.
        Gain a +2 defense bonus until end of next turn.
    Comeback Strike:
      Daily * Reliable
      Standard Action
      Attack: 1d20+7 vs. AC
      Hit: 
        2d10+4 damage
        Spend a healing surge
    Steel Serpent Strike:
      Encounter
      Standard Action
      Attack: 1d20+7 vs. AC
      Hit: 2d10+4 damage
    Reaping Strike:
      At-Will
      Standard Action
      Attack: 1d20+7 vs. AC
      Hit: 1d10+4 damage
      Miss: 2 damage
    Spend Action Point:
      Encounter
      Free Action
      Effect: Spend an action point and gain a standard action.

Level 5 Soldier:
  Stats: HP 61; AC 21; Surges 1; Action Points 0
  Initiative Bonus: +6
  Powers:
    Soldier Encounter Attack:
      Encounter
      Standard Action
      Attack: 1d20+12 vs. AC
      Hit: 3d8+4 damage
    Soldier Basic Attack:
      At-Will
      Standard Action
      Attack: 1d20+12 vs. AC
      Hit: 1d10+4 damage
    Spend Action Point:
      Encounter
      Free Action
      Effect: Spend an action point and gain a standard action.
```
[/sblock]

```
Days simulated: 1000

Avg rounds per fight (when survived): 7.5
  3  (1.7%): ======
  4  (5.8%): ===============
  5 (20.7%): ======================================================
  6 (38.8%): ===================================================================
  7 (52.1%): ================================================
  8 (66.9%): ======================================================
  9 (79.3%): =============================================
 10 (89.3%): ====================================
 11 (95.9%): ========================
 12 (98.3%): =========
 13(100.0%): ======

Avg fights survived: 0.1
  0 (88.7%): ===================================================================
  1 (99.3%): ========

Avg surges remaining (survivors only): nan of 10

Survival rate: 0.0%
```
[/sblock]
[sblock=Level 1 Dwarf Greatweapon Fighter vs. Level 6 Soldier]

[sblock=Combatants]

```
Level 1 Dwarf Greatweapon Fighter:
  Stats: HP 27; AC 17; Surges 10; Action Points 1
  Initiative Bonus: +2
  Weapons:
    Mordencrad:
      Damage: 2d6[brutal 1]
      Proficient: +2
  Powers:
    Dwarven Resilience:
      Encounter
      Minor Action
      Effect:
        Spend a healing surge and regain 6 hit points.
        Gain a +2 defense bonus until end of next turn.
    Brute Strike:
      Daily * Reliable
      Standard Action
      Attack: 1d20+7 vs. AC
      Hit: 6d6[brutal 1]+6 damage
    Steel Serpent Strike:
      Encounter
      Standard Action
      Attack: 1d20+7 vs. AC
      Hit: 4d6[brutal 1]+6 damage
    Reaping Strike:
      At-Will
      Standard Action
      Attack: 1d20+7 vs. AC
      Hit: 2d6[brutal 1]+6 damage
      Miss: 4 damage
    Spend Action Point:
      Encounter
      Free Action
      Effect: Spend an action point and gain a standard action.

Level 6 Soldier:
  Stats: HP 69; AC 22; Surges 1; Action Points 0
  Initiative Bonus: +8
  Powers:
    Soldier Encounter Attack:
      Encounter
      Standard Action
      Attack: 1d20+13 vs. AC
      Hit: 3d8+4 damage
    Soldier Basic Attack:
      At-Will
      Standard Action
      Attack: 1d20+13 vs. AC
      Hit: 1d10+4 damage
    Spend Action Point:
      Encounter
      Free Action
      Effect: Spend an action point and gain a standard action.
```
[/sblock]

```
Days simulated: 1000

Avg rounds per fight (when survived): 3.8
  1  (1.0%): ==
  2 (18.2%): =======================================
  3 (47.5%): ===================================================================
  4 (71.7%): =======================================================
  5 (82.8%): =========================
  6 (93.9%): =========================
  7(100.0%): =============

Avg fights survived: 0.1
  0 (90.1%): ===================================================================
  1(100.0%): =======

Avg surges remaining (survivors only): nan of 10

Survival rate: 0.0%
```
[/sblock]
[sblock=Level 1 Dwarf Guardian Fighter vs. Level 6 Soldier]

[sblock=Combatants]

```
Level 1 Dwarf Guardian Fighter:
  Stats: HP 32; AC 19; Surges 10; Action Points 1
  Initiative Bonus: +2
  Weapons:
    Warhammer:
      Damage: 1d10
      Proficient: +2
  Powers:
    Dwarven Resilience:
      Encounter
      Minor Action
      Effect:
        Spend a healing surge and regain 8 hit points.
        Gain a +2 defense bonus until end of next turn.
    Comeback Strike:
      Daily * Reliable
      Standard Action
      Attack: 1d20+7 vs. AC
      Hit: 
        2d10+4 damage
        Spend a healing surge
    Steel Serpent Strike:
      Encounter
      Standard Action
      Attack: 1d20+7 vs. AC
      Hit: 2d10+4 damage
    Reaping Strike:
      At-Will
      Standard Action
      Attack: 1d20+7 vs. AC
      Hit: 1d10+4 damage
      Miss: 2 damage
    Spend Action Point:
      Encounter
      Free Action
      Effect: Spend an action point and gain a standard action.

Level 6 Soldier:
  Stats: HP 69; AC 22; Surges 1; Action Points 0
  Initiative Bonus: +8
  Powers:
    Soldier Encounter Attack:
      Encounter
      Standard Action
      Attack: 1d20+13 vs. AC
      Hit: 3d8+4 damage
    Soldier Basic Attack:
      At-Will
      Standard Action
      Attack: 1d20+13 vs. AC
      Hit: 1d10+4 damage
    Spend Action Point:
      Encounter
      Free Action
      Effect: Spend an action point and gain a standard action.
```
[/sblock]

```
Days simulated: 1000

Avg rounds per fight (when survived): 7.0
  4 (10.7%): =================================
  5 (32.1%): ===================================================================
  6 (42.9%): =================================
  7 (60.7%): =======================================================
  8 (78.6%): =======================================================
  9 (85.7%): ======================
 10 (92.9%): ======================
 11 (96.4%): ===========
 13(100.0%): ===========

Avg fights survived: 0.0
  0 (97.2%): ===================================================================
  1(100.0%): =

Avg surges remaining (survivors only): nan of 10

Survival rate: 0.0%
```
[/sblock]


----------



## Mengu (Nov 23, 2009)

Thinking more about this, I wonder how different roles are going to fair against the soldier. The three I'd be curious to see are:

Half-orc Two-weapon Ranger with 18 str/dex and a pair of Bastard Swords (or maybe Waraxes). The 5 THP when bloodied should be interesting since it both makes up for the dwarf's minor action second wind, and the ranger's significantly fewer healing surges. I don't know if this is quite worth the test because the reaping strike greatweapon fighter is also essentially a striker.

Goliath Battle Cleric with Str 18, Con 16, Dex 10, Int 8, Wis 14, Cha 13, Goliath Greatweapon Prowess, using Priest's Shield, Healing Strike, Moment of Glory. The three heals per encounter should make a significant difference in early day encounter survival. Moment of Glory should make one fight fairly trivial and reserve healing surges. I expect the cleric would rarely, if ever need second wind.

Human Swarm Druid with Con 16, Dex 13, Wis 18, Toughness, Hide Armor Expertise, Githzerai Swarm Druid with Con 16, Dex 15, Wis 18, Toughness, Swarming Locusts, Scattered Form, Fog of Insects (would have liked Summon Giant Toad, but that would require some very fancy AI to be effective). In this case the damage resistance might be too ideal against the soldier, but I went with Human Githzerai instead of Dwarf or Wilden, as a small resistance handicap, though the extra feat racial encount power might be covering that handicap, hard to say.


----------



## keterys (Nov 23, 2009)

Wouldn't be surprised if hide armor expertise gets nerfed within the next two months, so I'd advise avoiding builds that use it until the others are well covered.


----------



## Mengu (Nov 23, 2009)

keterys said:


> Wouldn't be surprised if hide armor expertise gets nerfed within the next two months, so I'd advise avoiding builds that use it until the others are well covered.




True. Change the build to a Githzerai then. That will be a one point drop in all defenses (except reflex), with a racial encounter power to negate a hit within 2 of his defenses. Everything else can remain the same. (You get a +3 initiative over the human build to boot.)


----------



## Dr_Ruminahui (Nov 23, 2009)

I don't want to derail this most illuminating thread, but why will hide be nerfed? Isn't it just +1 AC leather, for all intents? Now, there may be issues with the variety of "use x instead of int or dex for AC" abilites that have come out, but I wouldn't think that's an issue with hide itself.

That said, rather than hashing that out here and taking away from all of Truename's hard work, if someone could just post a link where I might read on this issue, I would be grateful.

Thanks.


----------



## keterys (Nov 23, 2009)

Hide Armor Expertise is a feat that allows Con to be used with hide instead of Dex or Int. It's pretty contentious because it catapults some classes that have methods of dealing with low AC (rageblood barbarian's have temp hp and agility for +1 AC per tier, swarm druids have DR, etc) into being the most survivable classes in the game. It might not get nerfed, but there's a lot of hubbub about it happening, so easier to avoid it and concentrate on other things. Like just putting in a cleric and testing that


----------



## Mustrum_Ridcully (Nov 23, 2009)

I am impressed by the work. Keep doing it. I am also impressed by how close Guardian and Greatweapon Fighter seem to be balanced.

Watching other classes and monster roles in play should be interesting.


----------



## Elric (Nov 23, 2009)

Truename said:


> Note that I've run this sim at very low resolution (1,000 days) due to the number of scenarios involved. There's probably a good +/-5% margin of error on the survival rates. I also turned off the sample combats--the output with combats included was 684KB, which I doubt Morrus would appreciate.




The 95% confidence margin of error is going to be at most ~ +/- 3% with 1000 days.  The margin of error will be lower the farther the true probability of survival is from 50% (you can use the measured survival probability as if it were the true probability and do corresponding calculations).  Increasing it to 10,000 trials decreases the (max) 95% confidence internal to just under ~ +/- 1%. 

99% confidence intervals are only about a third again as large.  Take away: if computing time is an issue, 10,000 trials should be more than enough, and even 1,000 has a reasonably low margin of error.


----------



## Truename (Nov 24, 2009)

Elric said:


> The 95% confidence margin of error is going to be at most ~ +/- 3% with 1000 days.  The margin of error will be lower the farther the true probability of survival is from 50% (you can use the measured survival probability as if it were the true probability and do corresponding calculations).  Increasing it to 10,000 trials decreases the (max) 95% confidence internal to just under ~ +/- 1%.




I'd be very interested in programming this algorithm into the sim, if it's not too difficult for you to post it.


----------



## Elric (Nov 24, 2009)

Truename said:


> I'd be very interested in programming this algorithm into the sim, if it's not too difficult for you to post it.




Sure.  "" marks elide further statistical issues that aren't worth worrying about in this context.

For *n* trials with an independent chance of success each trial (here, the chance that a character survives each day in your simulation) of *p*, the variance of the fraction of successes is p*(1-p)/n.  See Binomial distribution.

Using the Central Limit Theorem, when the number of trials is "large", the 95% confidence interval for the "true fraction of successes" is the observed fraction +- 1.960 * the standard deviation for the fraction of successes.  The standard deviation is the square root of the variance.

Now, you don't know what p is, but one "good" estimate is to use the observed fraction of successes in the data.  So if you do *n* trials and a fraction *f* are successes, the 95% confidence interval is* f* +- 1.960*sqrt( *f**(1-*f*)/*n*).

If you want the 99% confidence interval, replace 1.960 above with 2.576.


----------



## Truename (Nov 24, 2009)

*Dwarven Weapon Training: Threat or Menace?*

One of Elric's posts reminded me of a claim that crops up from time to time on the boards: supposedly, Dwarven Weapon Training is ridiculously overpowered. It gives access to _all_ superior axes and hammers, not just one (like weapon proficiency does), _and_ it gives a +2 damage bonus! Ridiculous.

Or is it?

I just finished adding proper feat support into the sim. (Before now, the numbers were all hand-calculated. Now, feats actually modify the sim on the fly.) Just for fun, I swapped the Dwarven Weapon Training feat for Toughness. The results surprised me.

Dwarf Greatweapon Fighter with Dwarven Weapon Training and a Mordencrad: 55.8% survival rate.

Dwarf Greatweapon Fighter with Toughness and a Maul: 63.6%, or about 14% better.

Average fights survived is 4.0 for Toughness and 3.8 for Dwarven Weapon Training. Surges remaining at the end of the day is actually _lower_ for the Toughness build, presumably because he's taking longer to kill his foes, and thus taking more hits.

This is the sort of conventional-wisdom-overturning result I was hoping the sim would provide.  It's possible I made a mistake, though, so please take a look at the sample combats and let me know if you see any errors.

(Later on, I replaced the DWT's dwarf's Mordencrad with a Longsword. Survivability dropped to 12.8%. Oops.)

[sblock=Dwarven Weapon Training build]

[sblock=Combatants]

```
Level 1 Dwarf Greatweapon Fighter:
  PC
    Class: Fighter
  Stats: HP 27; AC 17; Surges 10; Action Points 1
  Initiative Bonus: +2
  Weapons:
    Mordencrad:
      Two-handed weapon
      Damage: 2d6[brutal 1]
      Proficient: +2
      Group(s): hammer
  Feats:
    Dwarven Weapon Training: Increase Mordencrad damage by 2.
  Powers:
    Dwarven Resilience:
      Encounter
      Minor Action
      Effect:
        Spend a healing surge and regain 6 hit points.
        Gain a +2 defense bonus until end of next turn.
    Brute Strike:
      Daily * Reliable
      Standard Action
      Attack: 1d20+7 vs. AC
      Hit: 6d6[brutal 1]+6 damage
    Steel Serpent Strike:
      Encounter
      Standard Action
      Attack: 1d20+7 vs. AC
      Hit: 4d6[brutal 1]+6 damage
    Reaping Strike:
      At-Will
      Standard Action
      Attack: 1d20+7 vs. AC
      Hit: 2d6[brutal 1]+6 damage
      Miss: 4 damage
    Spend Action Point:
      Encounter
      Free Action
      Effect: Spend an action point and gain a standard action.

Level 1 Soldier:
  Monster
  Stats: HP 29; AC 17; Surges 1; Action Points 0
  Initiative Bonus: +3
  Powers:
    Soldier Encounter Attack:
      Encounter
      Standard Action
      Attack: 1d20+8 vs. AC
      Hit: 2d10+3 damage
    Soldier Basic Attack:
      At-Will
      Standard Action
      Attack: 1d20+8 vs. AC
      Hit: 1d10+3 damage
    Spend Action Point:
      Encounter
      Free Action
      Effect: Spend an action point and gain a standard action.
```
[/sblock]

```
Days simulated: 10000

Avg rounds per fight (when survived): 2.3
  1 (37.5%): ===================================================================
  2 (63.5%): ==============================================
  3 (81.6%): ================================
  4 (92.5%): ===================
  5 (97.8%): =========
  6 (99.5%): ===

Avg fights survived: 3.8
  0  (2.6%): ===
  1 (14.4%): ==============
  2 (21.2%): ========
  3 (34.5%): ===============
  4 (44.2%): ===========
  5(100.0%): ===================================================================

Avg surges remaining (survivors only): 1.9 of 10
  0 (45.0%): ===================================================================
  1 (55.8%): ================
  2 (66.7%): ================
  3 (76.8%): ===============
  4 (84.8%): ===========
  5 (90.9%): =========
  6 (95.4%): ======
  7 (97.8%): ===
  8 (99.0%): =

Survival rate: 55.8%
```
[sblock=Example combats]
[sblock=Example of 0 fight(s) survived (2.6% chance)

```
FIGHT #1:
  Roll initiative!
    Dwarf Greatweapon Fighter rolls 8 initiative (1d20+2; rolled 6).
    Soldier rolls 21 initiative (1d20+3; rolled 18).
    Initiative order: 
      Soldier
      Dwarf Greatweapon Fighter
  
  Round 1:
    Soldier's turn:
      Stats: HP 29; AC 17; Surges 1; Action Points 0
      Soldier Encounter Attack (standard action):
        Attacks Dwarf Greatweapon Fighter with 20 vs. 17 AC (1d20+8; rolled 12).
        Hits for 13 damage (2d10+3; rolled 2, 8).
        Dwarf Greatweapon Fighter has 14 hp remaining (27 hp - 13 damage).
        Soldier Encounter Attack has been expended.
    Dwarf Greatweapon Fighter's turn:
      Stats: HP 14; AC 17; Surges 10; Action Points 1
      Dwarven Resilience (minor action):
        Dwarf Greatweapon Fighter spends a healing surge (9 remaining).
        Dwarf Greatweapon Fighter heals 6 hp (14 hp -> 20 hp; 0 hp wasted).
        Dwarf Greatweapon Fighter gains a +2 defense bonus (expires at end of next turn).
        Dwarven Resilience has been expended.
      Brute Strike (standard action):
        Attacks Soldier with 11 vs. 17 AC (1d20+7; rolled 4).
        Misses.
        Brute Strike was not expended (Reliable).
      Spend Action Point (free action):
        Dwarf Greatweapon Fighter spends an action point (0 remaining).
        Dwarf Greatweapon Fighter gains a standard action.
        Spend Action Point has been expended.
      Brute Strike (standard action):
        Attacks Soldier with 11 vs. 17 AC (1d20+7; rolled 4).
        Misses.
        Brute Strike was not expended (Reliable).
    
  Round 2:
    Soldier's turn:
      Stats: HP 29; AC 17; Surges 1; Action Points 0
      Soldier Basic Attack (standard action):
        Attacks Dwarf Greatweapon Fighter with 26 vs. 19 AC (1d20+8; rolled 18).
        Hits for 12 damage (1d10+3; rolled 9).
        Dwarf Greatweapon Fighter has 8 hp remaining (20 hp - 12 damage).
    Dwarf Greatweapon Fighter's turn:
      Stats: HP 8; AC 19; Surges 9; Action Points 0
      Conditions:
        +2 defense bonus (expires at the end of this turn).
      Brute Strike (standard action):
        Attacks Soldier with 16 vs. 17 AC (1d20+7; rolled 9).
        Misses.
        Brute Strike was not expended (Reliable).
      +2 defense bonus expires.
    
  Round 3:
    Soldier's turn:
      Stats: HP 29; AC 17; Surges 1; Action Points 0
      Soldier Basic Attack (standard action):
        Attacks Dwarf Greatweapon Fighter with 20 vs. 17 AC (1d20+8; rolled 12).
        Hits for 10 damage (1d10+3; rolled 7).
        Dwarf Greatweapon Fighter has -2 hp remaining (8 hp - 10 damage).
    Dwarf Greatweapon Fighter's turn:
      Stats: HP -2; AC 17; Surges 9; Action Points 0
      Dwarf Greatweapon Fighter is dying (0 death saves failed).
        Rolls death saving throw and gets a 13 (1d20; rolled 13).
        Passes.
    
  Round 4:
    Soldier's turn:
      Stats: HP 29; AC 17; Surges 1; Action Points 0
      Soldier Basic Attack (standard action):
        Attacks Dwarf Greatweapon Fighter with 23 vs. 17 AC (1d20+8; rolled 15).
        Hits for 8 damage (1d10+3; rolled 5).
        Dwarf Greatweapon Fighter has -10 hp remaining (-2 hp - 8 damage).
    Dwarf Greatweapon Fighter's turn:
      Stats: HP -10; AC 17; Surges 9; Action Points 0
      Dwarf Greatweapon Fighter is dying (0 death saves failed).
        Rolls death saving throw and gets a 6 (1d20; rolled 6).
        Fails. 2 failures remaining before death.
    
  Round 5:
    Soldier's turn:
      Stats: HP 29; AC 17; Surges 1; Action Points 0
      Soldier Basic Attack (standard action):
        Attacks Dwarf Greatweapon Fighter with 21 vs. 17 AC (1d20+8; rolled 13).
        Hits for 5 damage (1d10+3; rolled 2).
        Dwarf Greatweapon Fighter has -15 hp remaining (-10 hp - 5 damage).
    Dwarf Greatweapon Fighter has died!
    
  Villains win!
```
[/sblock]
[sblock=Example of 1 fight(s) survived (11.8% chance)

```
FIGHT #1:
  Roll initiative!
    Dwarf Greatweapon Fighter rolls 8 initiative (1d20+2; rolled 6).
    Soldier rolls 9 initiative (1d20+3; rolled 6).
    Initiative order: 
      Soldier
      Dwarf Greatweapon Fighter
  
  Round 1:
    Soldier's turn:
      Stats: HP 29; AC 17; Surges 1; Action Points 0
      Soldier Encounter Attack (standard action):
        Attacks Dwarf Greatweapon Fighter with 14 vs. 17 AC (1d20+8; rolled 6).
        Misses.
        Soldier Encounter Attack has been expended.
    Dwarf Greatweapon Fighter's turn:
      Stats: HP 27; AC 17; Surges 10; Action Points 1
      Brute Strike (standard action):
        Attacks Soldier with 12 vs. 17 AC (1d20+7; rolled 5).
        Misses.
        Brute Strike was not expended (Reliable).
      Spend Action Point (free action):
        Dwarf Greatweapon Fighter spends an action point (0 remaining).
        Dwarf Greatweapon Fighter gains a standard action.
        Spend Action Point has been expended.
      Brute Strike (standard action):
        Attacks Soldier with 11 vs. 17 AC (1d20+7; rolled 4).
        Misses.
        Brute Strike was not expended (Reliable).
    
  Round 2:
    Soldier's turn:
      Stats: HP 29; AC 17; Surges 1; Action Points 0
      Soldier Basic Attack (standard action):
        Attacks Dwarf Greatweapon Fighter with 21 vs. 17 AC (1d20+8; rolled 13).
        Hits for 12 damage (1d10+3; rolled 9).
        Dwarf Greatweapon Fighter has 15 hp remaining (27 hp - 12 damage).
    Dwarf Greatweapon Fighter's turn:
      Stats: HP 15; AC 17; Surges 10; Action Points 0
      Dwarven Resilience (minor action):
        Dwarf Greatweapon Fighter spends a healing surge (9 remaining).
        Dwarf Greatweapon Fighter heals 6 hp (15 hp -> 21 hp; 0 hp wasted).
        Dwarf Greatweapon Fighter gains a +2 defense bonus (expires at end of next turn).
        Dwarven Resilience has been expended.
      Brute Strike (standard action):
        Attacks Soldier with 19 vs. 17 AC (1d20+7; rolled 12).
        Hits for 33 damage (6d6[brutal 1]+6; rolled 5, 4, 3, 1, 5, 6, 4).
        Soldier has -4 hp remaining (29 hp - 33 damage).
        Brute Strike has been expended.
    Soldier has died!
    
  Heroes win!
  Dwarf Greatweapon Fighter takes a short rest.
    Dwarf Greatweapon Fighter spends a healing surge (8 remaining).
    Dwarf Greatweapon Fighter heals 6 hp (21 hp -> 27 hp; 0 hp wasted).
    Dwarven Resilience recharges.
    Spend Action Point recharges.
    +2 defense bonus expires.
  
FIGHT #2:
  Roll initiative!
    Dwarf Greatweapon Fighter rolls 13 initiative (1d20+2; rolled 11).
    Soldier rolls 8 initiative (1d20+3; rolled 5).
    Initiative order: 
      Dwarf Greatweapon Fighter
      Soldier
  
  Round 1:
    Dwarf Greatweapon Fighter's turn:
      Stats: HP 27; AC 17; Surges 8; Action Points 0
      Steel Serpent Strike (standard action):
        Attacks Soldier with 10 vs. 17 AC (1d20+7; rolled 3).
        Misses.
        Steel Serpent Strike has been expended.
    Soldier's turn:
      Stats: HP 29; AC 17; Surges 1; Action Points 0
      Soldier Encounter Attack (standard action):
        Attacks Dwarf Greatweapon Fighter with 20 vs. 17 AC (1d20+8; rolled 12).
        Hits for 23 damage (2d10+3; rolled 10, 10).
        Dwarf Greatweapon Fighter has 4 hp remaining (27 hp - 23 damage).
        Soldier Encounter Attack has been expended.
    
  Round 2:
    Dwarf Greatweapon Fighter's turn:
      Stats: HP 4; AC 17; Surges 8; Action Points 0
      Dwarven Resilience (minor action):
        Dwarf Greatweapon Fighter spends a healing surge (7 remaining).
        Dwarf Greatweapon Fighter heals 6 hp (4 hp -> 10 hp; 0 hp wasted).
        Dwarf Greatweapon Fighter gains a +2 defense bonus (expires at end of next turn).
        Dwarven Resilience has been expended.
      Reaping Strike (standard action):
        Attacks Soldier with 26 vs. 17 AC (1d20+7; rolled 19).
        Hits for 16 damage (2d6[brutal 1]+6; rolled 4, 6).
        Soldier has 13 hp remaining (29 hp - 16 damage).
    Soldier's turn:
      Stats: HP 13; AC 17; Surges 1; Action Points 0
      Soldier Basic Attack (standard action):
        Attacks Dwarf Greatweapon Fighter with 9 vs. 19 AC (1d20+8; rolled 1).
        Misses.
    
  Round 3:
    Dwarf Greatweapon Fighter's turn:
      Stats: HP 10; AC 19; Surges 7; Action Points 0
      Conditions:
        +2 defense bonus (expires at the end of this turn).
      Reaping Strike (standard action):
        Attacks Soldier with 16 vs. 17 AC (1d20+7; rolled 9).
        Misses but does 4 damage (static).
        Soldier has 9 hp remaining (13 hp - 4 damage).
      +2 defense bonus expires.
    Soldier's turn:
      Stats: HP 9; AC 17; Surges 1; Action Points 0
      Soldier Basic Attack (standard action):
        Attacks Dwarf Greatweapon Fighter with 28 vs. 17 AC (1d20+8; rolled 20).
        Crits for 13 damage (1d10+3; maximized).
        Dwarf Greatweapon Fighter has -3 hp remaining (10 hp - 13 damage).
    
  Round 4:
    Dwarf Greatweapon Fighter's turn:
      Stats: HP -3; AC 17; Surges 7; Action Points 0
      Dwarf Greatweapon Fighter is dying (0 death saves failed).
        Rolls death saving throw and gets a 9 (1d20; rolled 9).
        Fails. 2 failures remaining before death.
    Soldier's turn:
      Stats: HP 9; AC 17; Surges 1; Action Points 0
      Soldier Basic Attack (standard action):
        Attacks Dwarf Greatweapon Fighter with 28 vs. 17 AC (1d20+8; rolled 20).
        Crits for 13 damage (1d10+3; maximized).
        Dwarf Greatweapon Fighter has -16 hp remaining (-3 hp - 13 damage).
    Dwarf Greatweapon Fighter has died!
    
  Villains win!
```
[/sblock]
[sblock=Example of 2 fight(s) survived (6.7% chance)

```
FIGHT #1:
  Roll initiative!
    Dwarf Greatweapon Fighter rolls 21 initiative (1d20+2; rolled 19).
    Soldier rolls 8 initiative (1d20+3; rolled 5).
    Initiative order: 
      Dwarf Greatweapon Fighter
      Soldier
  
  Round 1:
    Dwarf Greatweapon Fighter's turn:
      Stats: HP 27; AC 17; Surges 10; Action Points 1
      Brute Strike (standard action):
        Attacks Soldier with 17 vs. 17 AC (1d20+7; rolled 10).
        Hits for 25 damage (6d6[brutal 1]+6; rolled 3, 5, 1, 2, 1, 1, 2, 5, 1, 2).
        Soldier has 4 hp remaining (29 hp - 25 damage).
        Brute Strike has been expended.
      Spend Action Point (free action):
        Dwarf Greatweapon Fighter spends an action point (0 remaining).
        Dwarf Greatweapon Fighter gains a standard action.
        Spend Action Point has been expended.
      Steel Serpent Strike (standard action):
        Attacks Soldier with 24 vs. 17 AC (1d20+7; rolled 17).
        Hits for 15 damage (4d6[brutal 1]+6; rolled 2, 2, 3, 2).
        Soldier has -11 hp remaining (4 hp - 15 damage).
        Steel Serpent Strike has been expended.
    Soldier has died!
    
  Heroes win!
  Dwarf Greatweapon Fighter takes a short rest.
    Steel Serpent Strike recharges.
    Spend Action Point recharges.
  
FIGHT #2:
  Roll initiative!
    Dwarf Greatweapon Fighter rolls 16 initiative (1d20+2; rolled 14).
    Soldier rolls 21 initiative (1d20+3; rolled 18).
    Initiative order: 
      Soldier
      Dwarf Greatweapon Fighter
  
  Round 1:
    Soldier's turn:
      Stats: HP 29; AC 17; Surges 1; Action Points 0
      Soldier Encounter Attack (standard action):
        Attacks Dwarf Greatweapon Fighter with 22 vs. 17 AC (1d20+8; rolled 14).
        Hits for 10 damage (2d10+3; rolled 4, 3).
        Dwarf Greatweapon Fighter has 17 hp remaining (27 hp - 10 damage).
        Soldier Encounter Attack has been expended.
    Dwarf Greatweapon Fighter's turn:
      Stats: HP 17; AC 17; Surges 10; Action Points 0
      Dwarven Resilience (minor action):
        Dwarf Greatweapon Fighter spends a healing surge (9 remaining).
        Dwarf Greatweapon Fighter heals 6 hp (17 hp -> 23 hp; 0 hp wasted).
        Dwarf Greatweapon Fighter gains a +2 defense bonus (expires at end of next turn).
        Dwarven Resilience has been expended.
      Steel Serpent Strike (standard action):
        Attacks Soldier with 15 vs. 17 AC (1d20+7; rolled 8).
        Misses.
        Steel Serpent Strike has been expended.
    
  Round 2:
    Soldier's turn:
      Stats: HP 29; AC 17; Surges 1; Action Points 0
      Soldier Basic Attack (standard action):
        Attacks Dwarf Greatweapon Fighter with 18 vs. 19 AC (1d20+8; rolled 10).
        Misses.
    Dwarf Greatweapon Fighter's turn:
      Stats: HP 23; AC 19; Surges 9; Action Points 0
      Conditions:
        +2 defense bonus (expires at the end of this turn).
      Reaping Strike (standard action):
        Attacks Soldier with 11 vs. 17 AC (1d20+7; rolled 4).
        Misses but does 4 damage (static).
        Soldier has 25 hp remaining (29 hp - 4 damage).
      +2 defense bonus expires.
    
  Round 3:
    Soldier's turn:
      Stats: HP 25; AC 17; Surges 1; Action Points 0
      Soldier Basic Attack (standard action):
        Attacks Dwarf Greatweapon Fighter with 28 vs. 17 AC (1d20+8; rolled 20).
        Crits for 13 damage (1d10+3; maximized).
        Dwarf Greatweapon Fighter has 10 hp remaining (23 hp - 13 damage).
    Dwarf Greatweapon Fighter's turn:
      Stats: HP 10; AC 17; Surges 9; Action Points 0
      Reaping Strike (standard action):
        Attacks Soldier with 21 vs. 17 AC (1d20+7; rolled 14).
        Hits for 17 damage (2d6[brutal 1]+6; rolled 6, 5).
        Soldier has 8 hp remaining (25 hp - 17 damage).
    
  Round 4:
    Soldier's turn:
      Stats: HP 8; AC 17; Surges 1; Action Points 0
      Soldier Basic Attack (standard action):
        Attacks Dwarf Greatweapon Fighter with 25 vs. 17 AC (1d20+8; rolled 17).
        Hits for 8 damage (1d10+3; rolled 5).
        Dwarf Greatweapon Fighter has 2 hp remaining (10 hp - 8 damage).
    Dwarf Greatweapon Fighter's turn:
      Stats: HP 2; AC 17; Surges 9; Action Points 0
      Reaping Strike (standard action):
        Attacks Soldier with 21 vs. 17 AC (1d20+7; rolled 14).
        Hits for 15 damage (2d6[brutal 1]+6; rolled 1, 3, 6).
        Soldier has -7 hp remaining (8 hp - 15 damage).
    Soldier has died!
    
  Heroes win!
  Dwarf Greatweapon Fighter takes a short rest.
    Dwarf Greatweapon Fighter spends a healing surge (8 remaining).
    Dwarf Greatweapon Fighter heals 6 hp (2 hp -> 8 hp; 0 hp wasted).
    Dwarf Greatweapon Fighter spends a healing surge (7 remaining).
    Dwarf Greatweapon Fighter heals 6 hp (8 hp -> 14 hp; 0 hp wasted).
    Dwarf Greatweapon Fighter spends a healing surge (6 remaining).
    Dwarf Greatweapon Fighter heals 6 hp (14 hp -> 20 hp; 0 hp wasted).
    Dwarf Greatweapon Fighter spends a healing surge (5 remaining).
    Dwarf Greatweapon Fighter heals 6 hp (20 hp -> 26 hp; 0 hp wasted).
    Dwarven Resilience recharges.
    Steel Serpent Strike recharges.
    Milestone:
      Dwarf Greatweapon Fighter gains an action point.
  
FIGHT #3:
  Roll initiative!
    Dwarf Greatweapon Fighter rolls 19 initiative (1d20+2; rolled 17).
    Soldier rolls 23 initiative (1d20+3; rolled 20).
    Initiative order: 
      Soldier
      Dwarf Greatweapon Fighter
  
  Round 1:
    Soldier's turn:
      Stats: HP 29; AC 17; Surges 1; Action Points 0
      Soldier Encounter Attack (standard action):
        Attacks Dwarf Greatweapon Fighter with 23 vs. 17 AC (1d20+8; rolled 15).
        Hits for 20 damage (2d10+3; rolled 8, 9).
        Dwarf Greatweapon Fighter has 6 hp remaining (26 hp - 20 damage).
        Soldier Encounter Attack has been expended.
    Dwarf Greatweapon Fighter's turn:
      Stats: HP 6; AC 17; Surges 5; Action Points 1
      Dwarven Resilience (minor action):
        Dwarf Greatweapon Fighter spends a healing surge (4 remaining).
        Dwarf Greatweapon Fighter heals 6 hp (6 hp -> 12 hp; 0 hp wasted).
        Dwarf Greatweapon Fighter gains a +2 defense bonus (expires at end of next turn).
        Dwarven Resilience has been expended.
      Steel Serpent Strike (standard action):
        Attacks Soldier with 9 vs. 17 AC (1d20+7; rolled 2).
        Misses.
        Steel Serpent Strike has been expended.
      Spend Action Point (free action):
        Dwarf Greatweapon Fighter spends an action point (0 remaining).
        Dwarf Greatweapon Fighter gains a standard action.
        Spend Action Point has been expended.
      Reaping Strike (standard action):
        Attacks Soldier with 15 vs. 17 AC (1d20+7; rolled 8).
        Misses but does 4 damage (static).
        Soldier has 25 hp remaining (29 hp - 4 damage).
    
  Round 2:
    Soldier's turn:
      Stats: HP 25; AC 17; Surges 1; Action Points 0
      Soldier Basic Attack (standard action):
        Attacks Dwarf Greatweapon Fighter with 25 vs. 19 AC (1d20+8; rolled 17).
        Hits for 12 damage (1d10+3; rolled 9).
        Dwarf Greatweapon Fighter has 0 hp remaining (12 hp - 12 damage).
    Dwarf Greatweapon Fighter's turn:
      Stats: HP 0; AC 19; Surges 4; Action Points 0
      Conditions:
        +2 defense bonus (expires at the end of this turn).
      Dwarf Greatweapon Fighter is dying (0 death saves failed).
        Rolls death saving throw and gets a 16 (1d20; rolled 16).
        Passes.
      +2 defense bonus expires.
    
  Round 3:
    Soldier's turn:
      Stats: HP 25; AC 17; Surges 1; Action Points 0
      Soldier Basic Attack (standard action):
        Attacks Dwarf Greatweapon Fighter with 15 vs. 17 AC (1d20+8; rolled 7).
        Misses.
    Dwarf Greatweapon Fighter's turn:
      Stats: HP 0; AC 17; Surges 4; Action Points 0
      Dwarf Greatweapon Fighter is dying (0 death saves failed).
        Rolls death saving throw and gets a 9 (1d20; rolled 9).
        Fails. 2 failures remaining before death.
    
  Round 4:
    Soldier's turn:
      Stats: HP 25; AC 17; Surges 1; Action Points 0
      Soldier Basic Attack (standard action):
        Attacks Dwarf Greatweapon Fighter with 10 vs. 17 AC (1d20+8; rolled 2).
        Misses.
    Dwarf Greatweapon Fighter's turn:
      Stats: HP 0; AC 17; Surges 4; Action Points 0
      Dwarf Greatweapon Fighter is dying (1 death saves failed).
        Rolls death saving throw and gets a 10 (1d20; rolled 10).
        Passes.
    
  Round 5:
    Soldier's turn:
      Stats: HP 25; AC 17; Surges 1; Action Points 0
      Soldier Basic Attack (standard action):
        Attacks Dwarf Greatweapon Fighter with 20 vs. 17 AC (1d20+8; rolled 12).
        Hits for 7 damage (1d10+3; rolled 4).
        Dwarf Greatweapon Fighter has -7 hp remaining (0 hp - 7 damage).
    Dwarf Greatweapon Fighter's turn:
      Stats: HP -7; AC 17; Surges 4; Action Points 0
      Dwarf Greatweapon Fighter is dying (1 death saves failed).
        Rolls death saving throw and gets a 5 (1d20; rolled 5).
        Fails. 1 failures remaining before death.
    
  Round 6:
    Soldier's turn:
      Stats: HP 25; AC 17; Surges 1; Action Points 0
      Soldier Basic Attack (standard action):
        Attacks Dwarf Greatweapon Fighter with 13 vs. 17 AC (1d20+8; rolled 5).
        Misses.
    Dwarf Greatweapon Fighter's turn:
      Stats: HP -7; AC 17; Surges 4; Action Points 0
      Dwarf Greatweapon Fighter is dying (2 death saves failed).
        Rolls death saving throw and gets a 9 (1d20; rolled 9).
        Fails. 0 failures remaining before death.
    
  Villains win!
```
[/sblock]
[sblock=Example of 3 fight(s) survived (13.3% chance)

```
FIGHT #1:
  Roll initiative!
    Dwarf Greatweapon Fighter rolls 15 initiative (1d20+2; rolled 13).
    Soldier rolls 10 initiative (1d20+3; rolled 7).
    Initiative order: 
      Dwarf Greatweapon Fighter
      Soldier
  
  Round 1:
    Dwarf Greatweapon Fighter's turn:
      Stats: HP 27; AC 17; Surges 10; Action Points 1
      Brute Strike (standard action):
        Attacks Soldier with 25 vs. 17 AC (1d20+7; rolled 18).
        Hits for 27 damage (6d6[brutal 1]+6; rolled 2, 3, 1, 4, 2, 4, 6).
        Soldier has 2 hp remaining (29 hp - 27 damage).
        Brute Strike has been expended.
      Spend Action Point (free action):
        Dwarf Greatweapon Fighter spends an action point (0 remaining).
        Dwarf Greatweapon Fighter gains a standard action.
        Spend Action Point has been expended.
      Steel Serpent Strike (standard action):
        Attacks Soldier with 9 vs. 17 AC (1d20+7; rolled 2).
        Misses.
        Steel Serpent Strike has been expended.
    Soldier's turn:
      Stats: HP 2; AC 17; Surges 1; Action Points 0
      Soldier Encounter Attack (standard action):
        Attacks Dwarf Greatweapon Fighter with 22 vs. 17 AC (1d20+8; rolled 14).
        Hits for 6 damage (2d10+3; rolled 1, 2).
        Dwarf Greatweapon Fighter has 21 hp remaining (27 hp - 6 damage).
        Soldier Encounter Attack has been expended.
    
  Round 2:
    Dwarf Greatweapon Fighter's turn:
      Stats: HP 21; AC 17; Surges 10; Action Points 0
      Dwarven Resilience (minor action):
        Dwarf Greatweapon Fighter spends a healing surge (9 remaining).
        Dwarf Greatweapon Fighter heals 6 hp (21 hp -> 27 hp; 0 hp wasted).
        Dwarf Greatweapon Fighter gains a +2 defense bonus (expires at end of next turn).
        Dwarven Resilience has been expended.
      Reaping Strike (standard action):
        Attacks Soldier with 24 vs. 17 AC (1d20+7; rolled 17).
        Hits for 14 damage (2d6[brutal 1]+6; rolled 4, 4).
        Soldier has -12 hp remaining (2 hp - 14 damage).
    Soldier has died!
    
  Heroes win!
  Dwarf Greatweapon Fighter takes a short rest.
    Dwarven Resilience recharges.
    Steel Serpent Strike recharges.
    Spend Action Point recharges.
    +2 defense bonus expires.
  
FIGHT #2:
  Roll initiative!
    Dwarf Greatweapon Fighter rolls 5 initiative (1d20+2; rolled 3).
    Soldier rolls 12 initiative (1d20+3; rolled 9).
    Initiative order: 
      Soldier
      Dwarf Greatweapon Fighter
  
  Round 1:
    Soldier's turn:
      Stats: HP 29; AC 17; Surges 1; Action Points 0
      Soldier Encounter Attack (standard action):
        Attacks Dwarf Greatweapon Fighter with 11 vs. 17 AC (1d20+8; rolled 3).
        Misses.
        Soldier Encounter Attack has been expended.
    Dwarf Greatweapon Fighter's turn:
      Stats: HP 27; AC 17; Surges 9; Action Points 0
      Steel Serpent Strike (standard action):
        Attacks Soldier with 25 vs. 17 AC (1d20+7; rolled 18).
        Hits for 17 damage (4d6[brutal 1]+6; rolled 3, 3, 2, 1, 3).
        Soldier has 12 hp remaining (29 hp - 17 damage).
        Steel Serpent Strike has been expended.
    
  Round 2:
    Soldier's turn:
      Stats: HP 12; AC 17; Surges 1; Action Points 0
      Soldier Basic Attack (standard action):
        Attacks Dwarf Greatweapon Fighter with 13 vs. 17 AC (1d20+8; rolled 5).
        Misses.
    Dwarf Greatweapon Fighter's turn:
      Stats: HP 27; AC 17; Surges 9; Action Points 0
      Reaping Strike (standard action):
        Attacks Soldier with 23 vs. 17 AC (1d20+7; rolled 16).
        Hits for 10 damage (2d6[brutal 1]+6; rolled 2, 2).
        Soldier has 2 hp remaining (12 hp - 10 damage).
    
  Round 3:
    Soldier's turn:
      Stats: HP 2; AC 17; Surges 1; Action Points 0
      Soldier Basic Attack (standard action):
        Attacks Dwarf Greatweapon Fighter with 23 vs. 17 AC (1d20+8; rolled 15).
        Hits for 4 damage (1d10+3; rolled 1).
        Dwarf Greatweapon Fighter has 23 hp remaining (27 hp - 4 damage).
    Dwarf Greatweapon Fighter's turn:
      Stats: HP 23; AC 17; Surges 9; Action Points 0
      Reaping Strike (standard action):
        Attacks Soldier with 17 vs. 17 AC (1d20+7; rolled 10).
        Hits for 16 damage (2d6[brutal 1]+6; rolled 4, 6).
        Soldier has -14 hp remaining (2 hp - 16 damage).
    Soldier has died!
    
  Heroes win!
  Dwarf Greatweapon Fighter takes a short rest.
    Dwarf Greatweapon Fighter spends a healing surge (8 remaining).
    Dwarf Greatweapon Fighter heals 6 hp (23 hp -> 27 hp; 2 hp wasted).
    Steel Serpent Strike recharges.
    Milestone:
      Dwarf Greatweapon Fighter gains an action point.
  
FIGHT #3:
  Roll initiative!
    Dwarf Greatweapon Fighter rolls 14 initiative (1d20+2; rolled 12).
    Soldier rolls 15 initiative (1d20+3; rolled 12).
    Initiative order: 
      Soldier
      Dwarf Greatweapon Fighter
  
  Round 1:
    Soldier's turn:
      Stats: HP 29; AC 17; Surges 1; Action Points 0
      Soldier Encounter Attack (standard action):
        Attacks Dwarf Greatweapon Fighter with 14 vs. 17 AC (1d20+8; rolled 6).
        Misses.
        Soldier Encounter Attack has been expended.
    Dwarf Greatweapon Fighter's turn:
      Stats: HP 27; AC 17; Surges 8; Action Points 1
      Steel Serpent Strike (standard action):
        Attacks Soldier with 11 vs. 17 AC (1d20+7; rolled 4).
        Misses.
        Steel Serpent Strike has been expended.
      Spend Action Point (free action):
        Dwarf Greatweapon Fighter spends an action point (0 remaining).
        Dwarf Greatweapon Fighter gains a standard action.
        Spend Action Point has been expended.
      Reaping Strike (standard action):
        Attacks Soldier with 27 vs. 17 AC (1d20+7; rolled 20).
        Crits for 18 damage (2d6[brutal 1]+6; maximized).
        Soldier has 11 hp remaining (29 hp - 18 damage).
    
  Round 2:
    Soldier's turn:
      Stats: HP 11; AC 17; Surges 1; Action Points 0
      Soldier Basic Attack (standard action):
        Attacks Dwarf Greatweapon Fighter with 18 vs. 17 AC (1d20+8; rolled 10).
        Hits for 13 damage (1d10+3; rolled 10).
        Dwarf Greatweapon Fighter has 14 hp remaining (27 hp - 13 damage).
    Dwarf Greatweapon Fighter's turn:
      Stats: HP 14; AC 17; Surges 8; Action Points 0
      Dwarven Resilience (minor action):
        Dwarf Greatweapon Fighter spends a healing surge (7 remaining).
        Dwarf Greatweapon Fighter heals 6 hp (14 hp -> 20 hp; 0 hp wasted).
        Dwarf Greatweapon Fighter gains a +2 defense bonus (expires at end of next turn).
        Dwarven Resilience has been expended.
      Reaping Strike (standard action):
        Attacks Soldier with 15 vs. 17 AC (1d20+7; rolled 8).
        Misses but does 4 damage (static).
        Soldier has 7 hp remaining (11 hp - 4 damage).
    
  Round 3:
    Soldier's turn:
      Stats: HP 7; AC 17; Surges 1; Action Points 0
      Soldier Basic Attack (standard action):
        Attacks Dwarf Greatweapon Fighter with 10 vs. 19 AC (1d20+8; rolled 2).
        Misses.
    Dwarf Greatweapon Fighter's turn:
      Stats: HP 20; AC 19; Surges 7; Action Points 0
      Conditions:
        +2 defense bonus (expires at the end of this turn).
      Reaping Strike (standard action):
        Attacks Soldier with 23 vs. 17 AC (1d20+7; rolled 16).
        Hits for 16 damage (2d6[brutal 1]+6; rolled 5, 5).
        Soldier has -9 hp remaining (7 hp - 16 damage).
      +2 defense bonus expires.
    Soldier has died!
    
  Heroes win!
  Dwarf Greatweapon Fighter takes a short rest.
    Dwarf Greatweapon Fighter spends a healing surge (6 remaining).
    Dwarf Greatweapon Fighter heals 6 hp (20 hp -> 26 hp; 0 hp wasted).
    Dwarven Resilience recharges.
    Steel Serpent Strike recharges.
    Spend Action Point recharges.
  
FIGHT #4:
  Roll initiative!
    Dwarf Greatweapon Fighter rolls 5 initiative (1d20+2; rolled 3).
    Soldier rolls 15 initiative (1d20+3; rolled 12).
    Initiative order: 
      Soldier
      Dwarf Greatweapon Fighter
  
  Round 1:
    Soldier's turn:
      Stats: HP 29; AC 17; Surges 1; Action Points 0
      Soldier Encounter Attack (standard action):
        Attacks Dwarf Greatweapon Fighter with 10 vs. 17 AC (1d20+8; rolled 2).
        Misses.
        Soldier Encounter Attack has been expended.
    Dwarf Greatweapon Fighter's turn:
      Stats: HP 26; AC 17; Surges 6; Action Points 0
      Steel Serpent Strike (standard action):
        Attacks Soldier with 10 vs. 17 AC (1d20+7; rolled 3).
        Misses.
        Steel Serpent Strike has been expended.
    
  Round 2:
    Soldier's turn:
      Stats: HP 29; AC 17; Surges 1; Action Points 0
      Soldier Basic Attack (standard action):
        Attacks Dwarf Greatweapon Fighter with 24 vs. 17 AC (1d20+8; rolled 16).
        Hits for 10 damage (1d10+3; rolled 7).
        Dwarf Greatweapon Fighter has 16 hp remaining (26 hp - 10 damage).
    Dwarf Greatweapon Fighter's turn:
      Stats: HP 16; AC 17; Surges 6; Action Points 0
      Dwarven Resilience (minor action):
        Dwarf Greatweapon Fighter spends a healing surge (5 remaining).
        Dwarf Greatweapon Fighter heals 6 hp (16 hp -> 22 hp; 0 hp wasted).
        Dwarf Greatweapon Fighter gains a +2 defense bonus (expires at end of next turn).
        Dwarven Resilience has been expended.
      Reaping Strike (standard action):
        Attacks Soldier with 11 vs. 17 AC (1d20+7; rolled 4).
        Misses but does 4 damage (static).
        Soldier has 25 hp remaining (29 hp - 4 damage).
    
  Round 3:
    Soldier's turn:
      Stats: HP 25; AC 17; Surges 1; Action Points 0
      Soldier Basic Attack (standard action):
        Attacks Dwarf Greatweapon Fighter with 14 vs. 19 AC (1d20+8; rolled 6).
        Misses.
    Dwarf Greatweapon Fighter's turn:
      Stats: HP 22; AC 19; Surges 5; Action Points 0
      Conditions:
        +2 defense bonus (expires at the end of this turn).
      Reaping Strike (standard action):
        Attacks Soldier with 10 vs. 17 AC (1d20+7; rolled 3).
        Misses but does 4 damage (static).
        Soldier has 21 hp remaining (25 hp - 4 damage).
      +2 defense bonus expires.
    
  Round 4:
    Soldier's turn:
      Stats: HP 21; AC 17; Surges 1; Action Points 0
      Soldier Basic Attack (standard action):
        Attacks Dwarf Greatweapon Fighter with 18 vs. 17 AC (1d20+8; rolled 10).
        Hits for 7 damage (1d10+3; rolled 4).
        Dwarf Greatweapon Fighter has 15 hp remaining (22 hp - 7 damage).
    Dwarf Greatweapon Fighter's turn:
      Stats: HP 15; AC 17; Surges 5; Action Points 0
      Reaping Strike (standard action):
        Attacks Soldier with 14 vs. 17 AC (1d20+7; rolled 7).
        Misses but does 4 damage (static).
        Soldier has 17 hp remaining (21 hp - 4 damage).
    
  Round 5:
    Soldier's turn:
      Stats: HP 17; AC 17; Surges 1; Action Points 0
      Soldier Basic Attack (standard action):
        Attacks Dwarf Greatweapon Fighter with 21 vs. 17 AC (1d20+8; rolled 13).
        Hits for 11 damage (1d10+3; rolled 8).
        Dwarf Greatweapon Fighter has 4 hp remaining (15 hp - 11 damage).
    Dwarf Greatweapon Fighter's turn:
      Stats: HP 4; AC 17; Surges 5; Action Points 0
      Reaping Strike (standard action):
        Attacks Soldier with 26 vs. 17 AC (1d20+7; rolled 19).
        Hits for 15 damage (2d6[brutal 1]+6; rolled 5, 4).
        Soldier has 2 hp remaining (17 hp - 15 damage).
    
  Round 6:
    Soldier's turn:
      Stats: HP 2; AC 17; Surges 1; Action Points 0
      Soldier Basic Attack (standard action):
        Attacks Dwarf Greatweapon Fighter with 17 vs. 17 AC (1d20+8; rolled 9).
        Hits for 9 damage (1d10+3; rolled 6).
        Dwarf Greatweapon Fighter has -5 hp remaining (4 hp - 9 damage).
    Dwarf Greatweapon Fighter's turn:
      Stats: HP -5; AC 17; Surges 5; Action Points 0
      Dwarf Greatweapon Fighter is dying (0 death saves failed).
        Rolls death saving throw and gets a 9 (1d20; rolled 9).
        Fails. 2 failures remaining before death.
    
  Round 7:
    Soldier's turn:
      Stats: HP 2; AC 17; Surges 1; Action Points 0
      Soldier Basic Attack (standard action):
        Attacks Dwarf Greatweapon Fighter with 14 vs. 17 AC (1d20+8; rolled 6).
        Misses.
    Dwarf Greatweapon Fighter's turn:
      Stats: HP -5; AC 17; Surges 5; Action Points 0
      Dwarf Greatweapon Fighter is dying (1 death saves failed).
        Rolls death saving throw and gets a 4 (1d20; rolled 4).
        Fails. 1 failures remaining before death.
    
  Round 8:
    Soldier's turn:
      Stats: HP 2; AC 17; Surges 1; Action Points 0
      Soldier Basic Attack (standard action):
        Attacks Dwarf Greatweapon Fighter with 12 vs. 17 AC (1d20+8; rolled 4).
        Misses.
    Dwarf Greatweapon Fighter's turn:
      Stats: HP -5; AC 17; Surges 5; Action Points 0
      Dwarf Greatweapon Fighter is dying (2 death saves failed).
        Rolls death saving throw and gets a 4 (1d20; rolled 4).
        Fails. 0 failures remaining before death.
    
  Villains win!
```
[/sblock]
[sblock=Example of 4 fight(s) survived (9.7% chance)

```
FIGHT #1:
  Roll initiative!
    Dwarf Greatweapon Fighter rolls 17 initiative (1d20+2; rolled 15).
    Soldier rolls 5 initiative (1d20+3; rolled 2).
    Initiative order: 
      Dwarf Greatweapon Fighter
      Soldier
  
  Round 1:
    Dwarf Greatweapon Fighter's turn:
      Stats: HP 27; AC 17; Surges 10; Action Points 1
      Brute Strike (standard action):
        Attacks Soldier with 14 vs. 17 AC (1d20+7; rolled 7).
        Misses.
        Brute Strike was not expended (Reliable).
      Spend Action Point (free action):
        Dwarf Greatweapon Fighter spends an action point (0 remaining).
        Dwarf Greatweapon Fighter gains a standard action.
        Spend Action Point has been expended.
      Brute Strike (standard action):
        Attacks Soldier with 10 vs. 17 AC (1d20+7; rolled 3).
        Misses.
        Brute Strike was not expended (Reliable).
    Soldier's turn:
      Stats: HP 29; AC 17; Surges 1; Action Points 0
      Soldier Encounter Attack (standard action):
        Attacks Dwarf Greatweapon Fighter with 25 vs. 17 AC (1d20+8; rolled 17).
        Hits for 13 damage (2d10+3; rolled 5, 5).
        Dwarf Greatweapon Fighter has 14 hp remaining (27 hp - 13 damage).
        Soldier Encounter Attack has been expended.
    
  Round 2:
    Dwarf Greatweapon Fighter's turn:
      Stats: HP 14; AC 17; Surges 10; Action Points 0
      Dwarven Resilience (minor action):
        Dwarf Greatweapon Fighter spends a healing surge (9 remaining).
        Dwarf Greatweapon Fighter heals 6 hp (14 hp -> 20 hp; 0 hp wasted).
        Dwarf Greatweapon Fighter gains a +2 defense bonus (expires at end of next turn).
        Dwarven Resilience has been expended.
      Brute Strike (standard action):
        Attacks Soldier with 23 vs. 17 AC (1d20+7; rolled 16).
        Hits for 27 damage (6d6[brutal 1]+6; rolled 1, 1, 4, 3, 2, 3, 5, 4).
        Soldier has 2 hp remaining (29 hp - 27 damage).
        Brute Strike has been expended.
    Soldier's turn:
      Stats: HP 2; AC 17; Surges 1; Action Points 0
      Soldier Basic Attack (standard action):
        Attacks Dwarf Greatweapon Fighter with 20 vs. 19 AC (1d20+8; rolled 12).
        Hits for 11 damage (1d10+3; rolled 8).
        Dwarf Greatweapon Fighter has 9 hp remaining (20 hp - 11 damage).
    
  Round 3:
    Dwarf Greatweapon Fighter's turn:
      Stats: HP 9; AC 19; Surges 9; Action Points 0
      Conditions:
        +2 defense bonus (expires at the end of this turn).
      Steel Serpent Strike (standard action):
        Attacks Soldier with 18 vs. 17 AC (1d20+7; rolled 11).
        Hits for 24 damage (4d6[brutal 1]+6; rolled 5, 5, 1, 1, 3, 5).
        Soldier has -22 hp remaining (2 hp - 24 damage).
        Steel Serpent Strike has been expended.
      +2 defense bonus expires.
    Soldier has died!
    
  Heroes win!
  Dwarf Greatweapon Fighter takes a short rest.
    Dwarf Greatweapon Fighter spends a healing surge (8 remaining).
    Dwarf Greatweapon Fighter heals 6 hp (9 hp -> 15 hp; 0 hp wasted).
    Dwarf Greatweapon Fighter spends a healing surge (7 remaining).
    Dwarf Greatweapon Fighter heals 6 hp (15 hp -> 21 hp; 0 hp wasted).
    Dwarf Greatweapon Fighter spends a healing surge (6 remaining).
    Dwarf Greatweapon Fighter heals 6 hp (21 hp -> 27 hp; 0 hp wasted).
    Dwarven Resilience recharges.
    Steel Serpent Strike recharges.
    Spend Action Point recharges.
  
FIGHT #2:
  Roll initiative!
    Dwarf Greatweapon Fighter rolls 21 initiative (1d20+2; rolled 19).
    Soldier rolls 23 initiative (1d20+3; rolled 20).
    Initiative order: 
      Soldier
      Dwarf Greatweapon Fighter
  
  Round 1:
    Soldier's turn:
      Stats: HP 29; AC 17; Surges 1; Action Points 0
      Soldier Encounter Attack (standard action):
        Attacks Dwarf Greatweapon Fighter with 26 vs. 17 AC (1d20+8; rolled 18).
        Hits for 15 damage (2d10+3; rolled 7, 5).
        Dwarf Greatweapon Fighter has 12 hp remaining (27 hp - 15 damage).
        Soldier Encounter Attack has been expended.
    Dwarf Greatweapon Fighter's turn:
      Stats: HP 12; AC 17; Surges 6; Action Points 0
      Dwarven Resilience (minor action):
        Dwarf Greatweapon Fighter spends a healing surge (5 remaining).
        Dwarf Greatweapon Fighter heals 6 hp (12 hp -> 18 hp; 0 hp wasted).
        Dwarf Greatweapon Fighter gains a +2 defense bonus (expires at end of next turn).
        Dwarven Resilience has been expended.
      Steel Serpent Strike (standard action):
        Attacks Soldier with 27 vs. 17 AC (1d20+7; rolled 20).
        Crits for 30 damage (4d6[brutal 1]+6; maximized).
        Soldier has -1 hp remaining (29 hp - 30 damage).
        Steel Serpent Strike has been expended.
    Soldier has died!
    
  Heroes win!
  Dwarf Greatweapon Fighter takes a short rest.
    Dwarf Greatweapon Fighter spends a healing surge (4 remaining).
    Dwarf Greatweapon Fighter heals 6 hp (18 hp -> 24 hp; 0 hp wasted).
    Dwarven Resilience recharges.
    Steel Serpent Strike recharges.
    +2 defense bonus expires.
    Milestone:
      Dwarf Greatweapon Fighter gains an action point.
  
FIGHT #3:
  Roll initiative!
    Dwarf Greatweapon Fighter rolls 4 initiative (1d20+2; rolled 2).
    Soldier rolls 10 initiative (1d20+3; rolled 7).
    Initiative order: 
      Soldier
      Dwarf Greatweapon Fighter
  
  Round 1:
    Soldier's turn:
      Stats: HP 29; AC 17; Surges 1; Action Points 0
      Soldier Encounter Attack (standard action):
        Attacks Dwarf Greatweapon Fighter with 20 vs. 17 AC (1d20+8; rolled 12).
        Hits for 19 damage (2d10+3; rolled 9, 7).
        Dwarf Greatweapon Fighter has 5 hp remaining (24 hp - 19 damage).
        Soldier Encounter Attack has been expended.
    Dwarf Greatweapon Fighter's turn:
      Stats: HP 5; AC 17; Surges 4; Action Points 1
      Dwarven Resilience (minor action):
        Dwarf Greatweapon Fighter spends a healing surge (3 remaining).
        Dwarf Greatweapon Fighter heals 6 hp (5 hp -> 11 hp; 0 hp wasted).
        Dwarf Greatweapon Fighter gains a +2 defense bonus (expires at end of next turn).
        Dwarven Resilience has been expended.
      Steel Serpent Strike (standard action):
        Attacks Soldier with 21 vs. 17 AC (1d20+7; rolled 14).
        Hits for 17 damage (4d6[brutal 1]+6; rolled 2, 3, 4, 2).
        Soldier has 12 hp remaining (29 hp - 17 damage).
        Steel Serpent Strike has been expended.
      Spend Action Point (free action):
        Dwarf Greatweapon Fighter spends an action point (0 remaining).
        Dwarf Greatweapon Fighter gains a standard action.
        Spend Action Point has been expended.
      Reaping Strike (standard action):
        Attacks Soldier with 18 vs. 17 AC (1d20+7; rolled 11).
        Hits for 18 damage (2d6[brutal 1]+6; rolled 6, 6).
        Soldier has -6 hp remaining (12 hp - 18 damage).
    Soldier has died!
    
  Heroes win!
  Dwarf Greatweapon Fighter takes a short rest.
    Dwarf Greatweapon Fighter spends a healing surge (2 remaining).
    Dwarf Greatweapon Fighter heals 6 hp (11 hp -> 17 hp; 0 hp wasted).
    Dwarf Greatweapon Fighter spends a healing surge (1 remaining).
    Dwarf Greatweapon Fighter heals 6 hp (17 hp -> 23 hp; 0 hp wasted).
    Dwarf Greatweapon Fighter spends a healing surge (0 remaining).
    Dwarf Greatweapon Fighter heals 6 hp (23 hp -> 27 hp; 2 hp wasted).
    Dwarven Resilience recharges.
    Steel Serpent Strike recharges.
    Spend Action Point recharges.
    +2 defense bonus expires.
  
FIGHT #4:
  Roll initiative!
    Dwarf Greatweapon Fighter rolls 10 initiative (1d20+2; rolled 8).
    Soldier rolls 9 initiative (1d20+3; rolled 6).
    Initiative order: 
      Dwarf Greatweapon Fighter
      Soldier
  
  Round 1:
    Dwarf Greatweapon Fighter's turn:
      Stats: HP 27; AC 17; Surges 0; Action Points 0
      Steel Serpent Strike (standard action):
        Attacks Soldier with 21 vs. 17 AC (1d20+7; rolled 14).
        Hits for 25 damage (4d6[brutal 1]+6; rolled 1, 3, 1, 6, 6, 4).
        Soldier has 4 hp remaining (29 hp - 25 damage).
        Steel Serpent Strike has been expended.
    Soldier's turn:
      Stats: HP 4; AC 17; Surges 1; Action Points 0
      Soldier Encounter Attack (standard action):
        Attacks Dwarf Greatweapon Fighter with 12 vs. 17 AC (1d20+8; rolled 4).
        Misses.
        Soldier Encounter Attack has been expended.
    
  Round 2:
    Dwarf Greatweapon Fighter's turn:
      Stats: HP 27; AC 17; Surges 0; Action Points 0
      Reaping Strike (standard action):
        Attacks Soldier with 16 vs. 17 AC (1d20+7; rolled 9).
        Misses but does 4 damage (static).
        Soldier has 0 hp remaining (4 hp - 4 damage).
    Soldier has died!
    
  Heroes win!
  Dwarf Greatweapon Fighter takes a short rest.
    Steel Serpent Strike recharges.
    Milestone:
      Dwarf Greatweapon Fighter gains an action point.
  
FIGHT #5:
  Roll initiative!
    Dwarf Greatweapon Fighter rolls 11 initiative (1d20+2; rolled 9).
    Soldier rolls 16 initiative (1d20+3; rolled 13).
    Initiative order: 
      Soldier
      Dwarf Greatweapon Fighter
  
  Round 1:
    Soldier's turn:
      Stats: HP 29; AC 17; Surges 1; Action Points 0
      Soldier Encounter Attack (standard action):
        Attacks Dwarf Greatweapon Fighter with 25 vs. 17 AC (1d20+8; rolled 17).
        Hits for 7 damage (2d10+3; rolled 3, 1).
        Dwarf Greatweapon Fighter has 20 hp remaining (27 hp - 7 damage).
        Soldier Encounter Attack has been expended.
    Dwarf Greatweapon Fighter's turn:
      Stats: HP 20; AC 17; Surges 0; Action Points 1
      Steel Serpent Strike (standard action):
        Attacks Soldier with 12 vs. 17 AC (1d20+7; rolled 5).
        Misses.
        Steel Serpent Strike has been expended.
      Spend Action Point (free action):
        Dwarf Greatweapon Fighter spends an action point (0 remaining).
        Dwarf Greatweapon Fighter gains a standard action.
        Spend Action Point has been expended.
      Reaping Strike (standard action):
        Attacks Soldier with 9 vs. 17 AC (1d20+7; rolled 2).
        Misses but does 4 damage (static).
        Soldier has 25 hp remaining (29 hp - 4 damage).
    
  Round 2:
    Soldier's turn:
      Stats: HP 25; AC 17; Surges 1; Action Points 0
      Soldier Basic Attack (standard action):
        Attacks Dwarf Greatweapon Fighter with 26 vs. 17 AC (1d20+8; rolled 18).
        Hits for 5 damage (1d10+3; rolled 2).
        Dwarf Greatweapon Fighter has 15 hp remaining (20 hp - 5 damage).
    Dwarf Greatweapon Fighter's turn:
      Stats: HP 15; AC 17; Surges 0; Action Points 0
      Reaping Strike (standard action):
        Attacks Soldier with 12 vs. 17 AC (1d20+7; rolled 5).
        Misses but does 4 damage (static).
        Soldier has 21 hp remaining (25 hp - 4 damage).
    
  Round 3:
    Soldier's turn:
      Stats: HP 21; AC 17; Surges 1; Action Points 0
      Soldier Basic Attack (standard action):
        Attacks Dwarf Greatweapon Fighter with 14 vs. 17 AC (1d20+8; rolled 6).
        Misses.
    Dwarf Greatweapon Fighter's turn:
      Stats: HP 15; AC 17; Surges 0; Action Points 0
      Reaping Strike (standard action):
        Attacks Soldier with 12 vs. 17 AC (1d20+7; rolled 5).
        Misses but does 4 damage (static).
        Soldier has 17 hp remaining (21 hp - 4 damage).
    
  Round 4:
    Soldier's turn:
      Stats: HP 17; AC 17; Surges 1; Action Points 0
      Soldier Basic Attack (standard action):
        Attacks Dwarf Greatweapon Fighter with 14 vs. 17 AC (1d20+8; rolled 6).
        Misses.
    Dwarf Greatweapon Fighter's turn:
      Stats: HP 15; AC 17; Surges 0; Action Points 0
      Reaping Strike (standard action):
        Attacks Soldier with 9 vs. 17 AC (1d20+7; rolled 2).
        Misses but does 4 damage (static).
        Soldier has 13 hp remaining (17 hp - 4 damage).
    
  Round 5:
    Soldier's turn:
      Stats: HP 13; AC 17; Surges 1; Action Points 0
      Soldier Basic Attack (standard action):
        Attacks Dwarf Greatweapon Fighter with 22 vs. 17 AC (1d20+8; rolled 14).
        Hits for 9 damage (1d10+3; rolled 6).
        Dwarf Greatweapon Fighter has 6 hp remaining (15 hp - 9 damage).
    Dwarf Greatweapon Fighter's turn:
      Stats: HP 6; AC 17; Surges 0; Action Points 0
      Reaping Strike (standard action):
        Attacks Soldier with 17 vs. 17 AC (1d20+7; rolled 10).
        Hits for 12 damage (2d6[brutal 1]+6; rolled 4, 1, 2).
        Soldier has 1 hp remaining (13 hp - 12 damage).
    
  Round 6:
    Soldier's turn:
      Stats: HP 1; AC 17; Surges 1; Action Points 0
      Soldier Basic Attack (standard action):
        Attacks Dwarf Greatweapon Fighter with 17 vs. 17 AC (1d20+8; rolled 9).
        Hits for 11 damage (1d10+3; rolled 8).
        Dwarf Greatweapon Fighter has -5 hp remaining (6 hp - 11 damage).
    Dwarf Greatweapon Fighter's turn:
      Stats: HP -5; AC 17; Surges 0; Action Points 0
      Dwarf Greatweapon Fighter is dying (0 death saves failed).
        Rolls death saving throw and gets a 1 (1d20; rolled 1).
        Fails. 2 failures remaining before death.
    
  Round 7:
    Soldier's turn:
      Stats: HP 1; AC 17; Surges 1; Action Points 0
      Soldier Basic Attack (standard action):
        Attacks Dwarf Greatweapon Fighter with 16 vs. 17 AC (1d20+8; rolled 8).
        Misses.
    Dwarf Greatweapon Fighter's turn:
      Stats: HP -5; AC 17; Surges 0; Action Points 0
      Dwarf Greatweapon Fighter is dying (1 death saves failed).
        Rolls death saving throw and gets a 16 (1d20; rolled 16).
        Passes.
    
  Round 8:
    Soldier's turn:
      Stats: HP 1; AC 17; Surges 1; Action Points 0
      Soldier Basic Attack (standard action):
        Attacks Dwarf Greatweapon Fighter with 12 vs. 17 AC (1d20+8; rolled 4).
        Misses.
    Dwarf Greatweapon Fighter's turn:
      Stats: HP -5; AC 17; Surges 0; Action Points 0
      Dwarf Greatweapon Fighter is dying (1 death saves failed).
        Rolls death saving throw and gets a 2 (1d20; rolled 2).
        Fails. 1 failures remaining before death.
    
  Round 9:
    Soldier's turn:
      Stats: HP 1; AC 17; Surges 1; Action Points 0
      Soldier Basic Attack (standard action):
        Attacks Dwarf Greatweapon Fighter with 15 vs. 17 AC (1d20+8; rolled 7).
        Misses.
    Dwarf Greatweapon Fighter's turn:
      Stats: HP -5; AC 17; Surges 0; Action Points 0
      Dwarf Greatweapon Fighter is dying (2 death saves failed).
        Rolls death saving throw and gets a 6 (1d20; rolled 6).
        Fails. 0 failures remaining before death.
    
  Villains win!
```
[/sblock]
[sblock=Example of 5 fight(s) survived (55.8% chance)

```
FIGHT #1:
  Roll initiative!
    Dwarf Greatweapon Fighter rolls 4 initiative (1d20+2; rolled 2).
    Soldier rolls 7 initiative (1d20+3; rolled 4).
    Initiative order: 
      Soldier
      Dwarf Greatweapon Fighter
  
  Round 1:
    Soldier's turn:
      Stats: HP 29; AC 17; Surges 1; Action Points 0
      Soldier Encounter Attack (standard action):
        Attacks Dwarf Greatweapon Fighter with 27 vs. 17 AC (1d20+8; rolled 19).
        Hits for 17 damage (2d10+3; rolled 9, 5).
        Dwarf Greatweapon Fighter has 10 hp remaining (27 hp - 17 damage).
        Soldier Encounter Attack has been expended.
    Dwarf Greatweapon Fighter's turn:
      Stats: HP 10; AC 17; Surges 10; Action Points 1
      Dwarven Resilience (minor action):
        Dwarf Greatweapon Fighter spends a healing surge (9 remaining).
        Dwarf Greatweapon Fighter heals 6 hp (10 hp -> 16 hp; 0 hp wasted).
        Dwarf Greatweapon Fighter gains a +2 defense bonus (expires at end of next turn).
        Dwarven Resilience has been expended.
      Brute Strike (standard action):
        Attacks Soldier with 27 vs. 17 AC (1d20+7; rolled 20).
        Crits for 42 damage (6d6[brutal 1]+6; maximized).
        Soldier has -13 hp remaining (29 hp - 42 damage).
        Brute Strike has been expended.
    Soldier has died!
    
  Heroes win!
  Dwarf Greatweapon Fighter takes a short rest.
    Dwarf Greatweapon Fighter spends a healing surge (8 remaining).
    Dwarf Greatweapon Fighter heals 6 hp (16 hp -> 22 hp; 0 hp wasted).
    Dwarf Greatweapon Fighter spends a healing surge (7 remaining).
    Dwarf Greatweapon Fighter heals 6 hp (22 hp -> 27 hp; 1 hp wasted).
    Dwarven Resilience recharges.
    +2 defense bonus expires.
  
FIGHT #2:
  Roll initiative!
    Dwarf Greatweapon Fighter rolls 20 initiative (1d20+2; rolled 18).
    Soldier rolls 20 initiative (1d20+3; rolled 17).
    Tie! Resolve with initiative bonus.
      Dwarf Greatweapon Fighter initiative bonus is 2.
      Soldier initiative bonus is 3.
    Initiative order: 
      Soldier
      Dwarf Greatweapon Fighter
  
  Round 1:
    Soldier's turn:
      Stats: HP 29; AC 17; Surges 1; Action Points 0
      Soldier Encounter Attack (standard action):
        Attacks Dwarf Greatweapon Fighter with 19 vs. 17 AC (1d20+8; rolled 11).
        Hits for 18 damage (2d10+3; rolled 5, 10).
        Dwarf Greatweapon Fighter has 9 hp remaining (27 hp - 18 damage).
        Soldier Encounter Attack has been expended.
    Dwarf Greatweapon Fighter's turn:
      Stats: HP 9; AC 17; Surges 7; Action Points 1
      Dwarven Resilience (minor action):
        Dwarf Greatweapon Fighter spends a healing surge (6 remaining).
        Dwarf Greatweapon Fighter heals 6 hp (9 hp -> 15 hp; 0 hp wasted).
        Dwarf Greatweapon Fighter gains a +2 defense bonus (expires at end of next turn).
        Dwarven Resilience has been expended.
      Steel Serpent Strike (standard action):
        Attacks Soldier with 26 vs. 17 AC (1d20+7; rolled 19).
        Hits for 23 damage (4d6[brutal 1]+6; rolled 3, 5, 3, 6).
        Soldier has 6 hp remaining (29 hp - 23 damage).
        Steel Serpent Strike has been expended.
      Spend Action Point (free action):
        Dwarf Greatweapon Fighter spends an action point (0 remaining).
        Dwarf Greatweapon Fighter gains a standard action.
        Spend Action Point has been expended.
      Reaping Strike (standard action):
        Attacks Soldier with 20 vs. 17 AC (1d20+7; rolled 13).
        Hits for 16 damage (2d6[brutal 1]+6; rolled 6, 4).
        Soldier has -10 hp remaining (6 hp - 16 damage).
    Soldier has died!
    
  Heroes win!
  Dwarf Greatweapon Fighter takes a short rest.
    Dwarf Greatweapon Fighter spends a healing surge (5 remaining).
    Dwarf Greatweapon Fighter heals 6 hp (15 hp -> 21 hp; 0 hp wasted).
    Dwarf Greatweapon Fighter spends a healing surge (4 remaining).
    Dwarf Greatweapon Fighter heals 6 hp (21 hp -> 27 hp; 0 hp wasted).
    Dwarven Resilience recharges.
    Steel Serpent Strike recharges.
    Spend Action Point recharges.
    +2 defense bonus expires.
    Milestone:
      Dwarf Greatweapon Fighter gains an action point.
  
FIGHT #3:
  Roll initiative!
    Dwarf Greatweapon Fighter rolls 14 initiative (1d20+2; rolled 12).
    Soldier rolls 10 initiative (1d20+3; rolled 7).
    Initiative order: 
      Dwarf Greatweapon Fighter
      Soldier
  
  Round 1:
    Dwarf Greatweapon Fighter's turn:
      Stats: HP 27; AC 17; Surges 4; Action Points 1
      Steel Serpent Strike (standard action):
        Attacks Soldier with 9 vs. 17 AC (1d20+7; rolled 2).
        Misses.
        Steel Serpent Strike has been expended.
      Spend Action Point (free action):
        Dwarf Greatweapon Fighter spends an action point (0 remaining).
        Dwarf Greatweapon Fighter gains a standard action.
        Spend Action Point has been expended.
      Reaping Strike (standard action):
        Attacks Soldier with 27 vs. 17 AC (1d20+7; rolled 20).
        Crits for 18 damage (2d6[brutal 1]+6; maximized).
        Soldier has 11 hp remaining (29 hp - 18 damage).
    Soldier's turn:
      Stats: HP 11; AC 17; Surges 1; Action Points 0
      Soldier Encounter Attack (standard action):
        Attacks Dwarf Greatweapon Fighter with 13 vs. 17 AC (1d20+8; rolled 5).
        Misses.
        Soldier Encounter Attack has been expended.
    
  Round 2:
    Dwarf Greatweapon Fighter's turn:
      Stats: HP 27; AC 17; Surges 4; Action Points 0
      Reaping Strike (standard action):
        Attacks Soldier with 10 vs. 17 AC (1d20+7; rolled 3).
        Misses but does 4 damage (static).
        Soldier has 7 hp remaining (11 hp - 4 damage).
    Soldier's turn:
      Stats: HP 7; AC 17; Surges 1; Action Points 0
      Soldier Basic Attack (standard action):
        Attacks Dwarf Greatweapon Fighter with 13 vs. 17 AC (1d20+8; rolled 5).
        Misses.
    
  Round 3:
    Dwarf Greatweapon Fighter's turn:
      Stats: HP 27; AC 17; Surges 4; Action Points 0
      Reaping Strike (standard action):
        Attacks Soldier with 16 vs. 17 AC (1d20+7; rolled 9).
        Misses but does 4 damage (static).
        Soldier has 3 hp remaining (7 hp - 4 damage).
    Soldier's turn:
      Stats: HP 3; AC 17; Surges 1; Action Points 0
      Soldier Basic Attack (standard action):
        Attacks Dwarf Greatweapon Fighter with 16 vs. 17 AC (1d20+8; rolled 8).
        Misses.
    
  Round 4:
    Dwarf Greatweapon Fighter's turn:
      Stats: HP 27; AC 17; Surges 4; Action Points 0
      Reaping Strike (standard action):
        Attacks Soldier with 21 vs. 17 AC (1d20+7; rolled 14).
        Hits for 16 damage (2d6[brutal 1]+6; rolled 5, 5).
        Soldier has -13 hp remaining (3 hp - 16 damage).
    Soldier has died!
    
  Heroes win!
  Dwarf Greatweapon Fighter takes a short rest.
    Steel Serpent Strike recharges.
    Spend Action Point recharges.
  
FIGHT #4:
  Roll initiative!
    Dwarf Greatweapon Fighter rolls 22 initiative (1d20+2; rolled 20).
    Soldier rolls 22 initiative (1d20+3; rolled 19).
    Tie! Resolve with initiative bonus.
      Dwarf Greatweapon Fighter initiative bonus is 2.
      Soldier initiative bonus is 3.
    Initiative order: 
      Soldier
      Dwarf Greatweapon Fighter
  
  Round 1:
    Soldier's turn:
      Stats: HP 29; AC 17; Surges 1; Action Points 0
      Soldier Encounter Attack (standard action):
        Attacks Dwarf Greatweapon Fighter with 13 vs. 17 AC (1d20+8; rolled 5).
        Misses.
        Soldier Encounter Attack has been expended.
    Dwarf Greatweapon Fighter's turn:
      Stats: HP 27; AC 17; Surges 4; Action Points 0
      Steel Serpent Strike (standard action):
        Attacks Soldier with 11 vs. 17 AC (1d20+7; rolled 4).
        Misses.
        Steel Serpent Strike has been expended.
    
  Round 2:
    Soldier's turn:
      Stats: HP 29; AC 17; Surges 1; Action Points 0
      Soldier Basic Attack (standard action):
        Attacks Dwarf Greatweapon Fighter with 21 vs. 17 AC (1d20+8; rolled 13).
        Hits for 13 damage (1d10+3; rolled 10).
        Dwarf Greatweapon Fighter has 14 hp remaining (27 hp - 13 damage).
    Dwarf Greatweapon Fighter's turn:
      Stats: HP 14; AC 17; Surges 4; Action Points 0
      Dwarven Resilience (minor action):
        Dwarf Greatweapon Fighter spends a healing surge (3 remaining).
        Dwarf Greatweapon Fighter heals 6 hp (14 hp -> 20 hp; 0 hp wasted).
        Dwarf Greatweapon Fighter gains a +2 defense bonus (expires at end of next turn).
        Dwarven Resilience has been expended.
      Reaping Strike (standard action):
        Attacks Soldier with 10 vs. 17 AC (1d20+7; rolled 3).
        Misses but does 4 damage (static).
        Soldier has 25 hp remaining (29 hp - 4 damage).
    
  Round 3:
    Soldier's turn:
      Stats: HP 25; AC 17; Surges 1; Action Points 0
      Soldier Basic Attack (standard action):
        Attacks Dwarf Greatweapon Fighter with 13 vs. 19 AC (1d20+8; rolled 5).
        Misses.
    Dwarf Greatweapon Fighter's turn:
      Stats: HP 20; AC 19; Surges 3; Action Points 0
      Conditions:
        +2 defense bonus (expires at the end of this turn).
      Reaping Strike (standard action):
        Attacks Soldier with 27 vs. 17 AC (1d20+7; rolled 20).
        Crits for 18 damage (2d6[brutal 1]+6; maximized).
        Soldier has 7 hp remaining (25 hp - 18 damage).
      +2 defense bonus expires.
    
  Round 4:
    Soldier's turn:
      Stats: HP 7; AC 17; Surges 1; Action Points 0
      Soldier Basic Attack (standard action):
        Attacks Dwarf Greatweapon Fighter with 28 vs. 17 AC (1d20+8; rolled 20).
        Crits for 13 damage (1d10+3; maximized).
        Dwarf Greatweapon Fighter has 7 hp remaining (20 hp - 13 damage).
    Dwarf Greatweapon Fighter's turn:
      Stats: HP 7; AC 17; Surges 3; Action Points 0
      Reaping Strike (standard action):
        Attacks Soldier with 18 vs. 17 AC (1d20+7; rolled 11).
        Hits for 16 damage (2d6[brutal 1]+6; rolled 4, 6).
        Soldier has -9 hp remaining (7 hp - 16 damage).
    Soldier has died!
    
  Heroes win!
  Dwarf Greatweapon Fighter takes a short rest.
    Dwarf Greatweapon Fighter spends a healing surge (2 remaining).
    Dwarf Greatweapon Fighter heals 6 hp (7 hp -> 13 hp; 0 hp wasted).
    Dwarf Greatweapon Fighter spends a healing surge (1 remaining).
    Dwarf Greatweapon Fighter heals 6 hp (13 hp -> 19 hp; 0 hp wasted).
    Dwarf Greatweapon Fighter spends a healing surge (0 remaining).
    Dwarf Greatweapon Fighter heals 6 hp (19 hp -> 25 hp; 0 hp wasted).
    Dwarven Resilience recharges.
    Steel Serpent Strike recharges.
    Milestone:
      Dwarf Greatweapon Fighter gains an action point.
  
FIGHT #5:
  Roll initiative!
    Dwarf Greatweapon Fighter rolls 6 initiative (1d20+2; rolled 4).
    Soldier rolls 23 initiative (1d20+3; rolled 20).
    Initiative order: 
      Soldier
      Dwarf Greatweapon Fighter
  
  Round 1:
    Soldier's turn:
      Stats: HP 29; AC 17; Surges 1; Action Points 0
      Soldier Encounter Attack (standard action):
        Attacks Dwarf Greatweapon Fighter with 13 vs. 17 AC (1d20+8; rolled 5).
        Misses.
        Soldier Encounter Attack has been expended.
    Dwarf Greatweapon Fighter's turn:
      Stats: HP 25; AC 17; Surges 0; Action Points 1
      Steel Serpent Strike (standard action):
        Attacks Soldier with 9 vs. 17 AC (1d20+7; rolled 2).
        Misses.
        Steel Serpent Strike has been expended.
      Spend Action Point (free action):
        Dwarf Greatweapon Fighter spends an action point (0 remaining).
        Dwarf Greatweapon Fighter gains a standard action.
        Spend Action Point has been expended.
      Reaping Strike (standard action):
        Attacks Soldier with 16 vs. 17 AC (1d20+7; rolled 9).
        Misses but does 4 damage (static).
        Soldier has 25 hp remaining (29 hp - 4 damage).
    
  Round 2:
    Soldier's turn:
      Stats: HP 25; AC 17; Surges 1; Action Points 0
      Soldier Basic Attack (standard action):
        Attacks Dwarf Greatweapon Fighter with 25 vs. 17 AC (1d20+8; rolled 17).
        Hits for 6 damage (1d10+3; rolled 3).
        Dwarf Greatweapon Fighter has 19 hp remaining (25 hp - 6 damage).
    Dwarf Greatweapon Fighter's turn:
      Stats: HP 19; AC 17; Surges 0; Action Points 0
      Reaping Strike (standard action):
        Attacks Soldier with 16 vs. 17 AC (1d20+7; rolled 9).
        Misses but does 4 damage (static).
        Soldier has 21 hp remaining (25 hp - 4 damage).
    
  Round 3:
    Soldier's turn:
      Stats: HP 21; AC 17; Surges 1; Action Points 0
      Soldier Basic Attack (standard action):
        Attacks Dwarf Greatweapon Fighter with 20 vs. 17 AC (1d20+8; rolled 12).
        Hits for 4 damage (1d10+3; rolled 1).
        Dwarf Greatweapon Fighter has 15 hp remaining (19 hp - 4 damage).
    Dwarf Greatweapon Fighter's turn:
      Stats: HP 15; AC 17; Surges 0; Action Points 0
      Reaping Strike (standard action):
        Attacks Soldier with 17 vs. 17 AC (1d20+7; rolled 10).
        Hits for 15 damage (2d6[brutal 1]+6; rolled 4, 5).
        Soldier has 6 hp remaining (21 hp - 15 damage).
    
  Round 4:
    Soldier's turn:
      Stats: HP 6; AC 17; Surges 1; Action Points 0
      Soldier Basic Attack (standard action):
        Attacks Dwarf Greatweapon Fighter with 27 vs. 17 AC (1d20+8; rolled 19).
        Hits for 5 damage (1d10+3; rolled 2).
        Dwarf Greatweapon Fighter has 10 hp remaining (15 hp - 5 damage).
    Dwarf Greatweapon Fighter's turn:
      Stats: HP 10; AC 17; Surges 0; Action Points 0
      Reaping Strike (standard action):
        Attacks Soldier with 10 vs. 17 AC (1d20+7; rolled 3).
        Misses but does 4 damage (static).
        Soldier has 2 hp remaining (6 hp - 4 damage).
    
  Round 5:
    Soldier's turn:
      Stats: HP 2; AC 17; Surges 1; Action Points 0
      Soldier Basic Attack (standard action):
        Attacks Dwarf Greatweapon Fighter with 15 vs. 17 AC (1d20+8; rolled 7).
        Misses.
    Dwarf Greatweapon Fighter's turn:
      Stats: HP 10; AC 17; Surges 0; Action Points 0
      Reaping Strike (standard action):
        Attacks Soldier with 9 vs. 17 AC (1d20+7; rolled 2).
        Misses but does 4 damage (static).
        Soldier has -2 hp remaining (2 hp - 4 damage).
    Soldier has died!
    
  Heroes win!
  Dwarf Greatweapon Fighter takes a short rest.
    Steel Serpent Strike recharges.
    Spend Action Point recharges.
```
[/sblock]
[/sblock]
[/sblock]

[sblock=Toughness build]

[sblock=Combatants]

```
Level 1 Dwarf Greatweapon Fighter:
  PC
    Class: Fighter
  Stats: HP 32; AC 17; Surges 10; Action Points 1
  Initiative Bonus: +2
  Weapons:
    Maul:
      Two-handed weapon
      Damage: 2d6
      Proficient: +2
      Group(s): hammer
  Feats:
    Toughness: Add 5 hp.
  Powers:
    Dwarven Resilience:
      Encounter
      Minor Action
      Effect:
        Spend a healing surge and regain 8 hit points.
        Gain a +2 defense bonus until end of next turn.
    Brute Strike:
      Daily * Reliable
      Standard Action
      Attack: 1d20+7 vs. AC
      Hit: 6d6+4 damage
    Steel Serpent Strike:
      Encounter
      Standard Action
      Attack: 1d20+7 vs. AC
      Hit: 4d6+4 damage
    Reaping Strike:
      At-Will
      Standard Action
      Attack: 1d20+7 vs. AC
      Hit: 2d6+4 damage
      Miss: 4 damage
    Spend Action Point:
      Encounter
      Free Action
      Effect: Spend an action point and gain a standard action.

Level 1 Soldier:
  Monster
  Stats: HP 29; AC 17; Surges 1; Action Points 0
  Initiative Bonus: +3
  Powers:
    Soldier Encounter Attack:
      Encounter
      Standard Action
      Attack: 1d20+8 vs. AC
      Hit: 2d10+3 damage
    Soldier Basic Attack:
      At-Will
      Standard Action
      Attack: 1d20+8 vs. AC
      Hit: 1d10+3 damage
    Spend Action Point:
      Encounter
      Free Action
      Effect: Spend an action point and gain a standard action.
```
[/sblock]

```
Days simulated: 10000

Avg rounds per fight (when survived): 2.9
  1 (20.0%): =====================================================
  2 (45.1%): ===================================================================
  3 (67.2%): ==========================================================
  4 (83.6%): ===========================================
  5 (94.2%): ============================
  6 (98.5%): ===========
  7 (99.6%): ==

Avg fights survived: 4.0
  0  (2.5%): ==
  1 (12.2%): ==========
  2 (17.1%): =====
  3 (27.4%): ==========
  4 (36.4%): =========
  5(100.0%): ===================================================================

Avg surges remaining (survivors only): 1.6 of 10
  0 (45.6%): ===================================================================
  1 (59.6%): ====================
  2 (72.1%): ==================
  3 (81.7%): ==============
  4 (89.4%): ===========
  5 (94.5%): =======
  6 (97.5%): ====
  7 (99.2%): ==

Survival rate: 63.6%
```
[sblock=Example combats]
[sblock=Example of 0 fight(s) survived (2.5% chance)

```
FIGHT #1:
  Roll initiative!
    Dwarf Greatweapon Fighter rolls 6 initiative (1d20+2; rolled 4).
    Soldier rolls 13 initiative (1d20+3; rolled 10).
    Initiative order: 
      Soldier
      Dwarf Greatweapon Fighter
  
  Round 1:
    Soldier's turn:
      Stats: HP 29; AC 17; Surges 1; Action Points 0
      Soldier Encounter Attack (standard action):
        Attacks Dwarf Greatweapon Fighter with 28 vs. 17 AC (1d20+8; rolled 20).
        Crits for 23 damage (2d10+3; maximized).
        Dwarf Greatweapon Fighter has 9 hp remaining (32 hp - 23 damage).
        Soldier Encounter Attack has been expended.
    Dwarf Greatweapon Fighter's turn:
      Stats: HP 9; AC 17; Surges 10; Action Points 1
      Dwarven Resilience (minor action):
        Dwarf Greatweapon Fighter spends a healing surge (9 remaining).
        Dwarf Greatweapon Fighter heals 8 hp (9 hp -> 17 hp; 0 hp wasted).
        Dwarf Greatweapon Fighter gains a +2 defense bonus (expires at end of next turn).
        Dwarven Resilience has been expended.
      Brute Strike (standard action):
        Attacks Soldier with 9 vs. 17 AC (1d20+7; rolled 2).
        Misses.
        Brute Strike was not expended (Reliable).
      Spend Action Point (free action):
        Dwarf Greatweapon Fighter spends an action point (0 remaining).
        Dwarf Greatweapon Fighter gains a standard action.
        Spend Action Point has been expended.
      Brute Strike (standard action):
        Attacks Soldier with 13 vs. 17 AC (1d20+7; rolled 6).
        Misses.
        Brute Strike was not expended (Reliable).
    
  Round 2:
    Soldier's turn:
      Stats: HP 29; AC 17; Surges 1; Action Points 0
      Soldier Basic Attack (standard action):
        Attacks Dwarf Greatweapon Fighter with 19 vs. 19 AC (1d20+8; rolled 11).
        Hits for 10 damage (1d10+3; rolled 7).
        Dwarf Greatweapon Fighter has 7 hp remaining (17 hp - 10 damage).
    Dwarf Greatweapon Fighter's turn:
      Stats: HP 7; AC 19; Surges 9; Action Points 0
      Conditions:
        +2 defense bonus (expires at the end of this turn).
      Brute Strike (standard action):
        Attacks Soldier with 9 vs. 17 AC (1d20+7; rolled 2).
        Misses.
        Brute Strike was not expended (Reliable).
      +2 defense bonus expires.
    
  Round 3:
    Soldier's turn:
      Stats: HP 29; AC 17; Surges 1; Action Points 0
      Soldier Basic Attack (standard action):
        Attacks Dwarf Greatweapon Fighter with 12 vs. 17 AC (1d20+8; rolled 4).
        Misses.
    Dwarf Greatweapon Fighter's turn:
      Stats: HP 7; AC 17; Surges 9; Action Points 0
      Brute Strike (standard action):
        Attacks Soldier with 15 vs. 17 AC (1d20+7; rolled 8).
        Misses.
        Brute Strike was not expended (Reliable).
    
  Round 4:
    Soldier's turn:
      Stats: HP 29; AC 17; Surges 1; Action Points 0
      Soldier Basic Attack (standard action):
        Attacks Dwarf Greatweapon Fighter with 28 vs. 17 AC (1d20+8; rolled 20).
        Crits for 13 damage (1d10+3; maximized).
        Dwarf Greatweapon Fighter has -6 hp remaining (7 hp - 13 damage).
    Dwarf Greatweapon Fighter's turn:
      Stats: HP -6; AC 17; Surges 9; Action Points 0
      Dwarf Greatweapon Fighter is dying (0 death saves failed).
        Rolls death saving throw and gets a 17 (1d20; rolled 17).
        Passes.
    
  Round 5:
    Soldier's turn:
      Stats: HP 29; AC 17; Surges 1; Action Points 0
      Soldier Basic Attack (standard action):
        Attacks Dwarf Greatweapon Fighter with 12 vs. 17 AC (1d20+8; rolled 4).
        Misses.
    Dwarf Greatweapon Fighter's turn:
      Stats: HP -6; AC 17; Surges 9; Action Points 0
      Dwarf Greatweapon Fighter is dying (0 death saves failed).
        Rolls death saving throw and gets a 9 (1d20; rolled 9).
        Fails. 2 failures remaining before death.
    
  Round 6:
    Soldier's turn:
      Stats: HP 29; AC 17; Surges 1; Action Points 0
      Soldier Basic Attack (standard action):
        Attacks Dwarf Greatweapon Fighter with 16 vs. 17 AC (1d20+8; rolled 8).
        Misses.
    Dwarf Greatweapon Fighter's turn:
      Stats: HP -6; AC 17; Surges 9; Action Points 0
      Dwarf Greatweapon Fighter is dying (1 death saves failed).
        Rolls death saving throw and gets a 12 (1d20; rolled 12).
        Passes.
    
  Round 7:
    Soldier's turn:
      Stats: HP 29; AC 17; Surges 1; Action Points 0
      Soldier Basic Attack (standard action):
        Attacks Dwarf Greatweapon Fighter with 27 vs. 17 AC (1d20+8; rolled 19).
        Hits for 7 damage (1d10+3; rolled 4).
        Dwarf Greatweapon Fighter has -13 hp remaining (-6 hp - 7 damage).
    Dwarf Greatweapon Fighter's turn:
      Stats: HP -13; AC 17; Surges 9; Action Points 0
      Dwarf Greatweapon Fighter is dying (1 death saves failed).
        Rolls death saving throw and gets a 18 (1d20; rolled 18).
        Passes.
    
  Round 8:
    Soldier's turn:
      Stats: HP 29; AC 17; Surges 1; Action Points 0
      Soldier Basic Attack (standard action):
        Attacks Dwarf Greatweapon Fighter with 28 vs. 17 AC (1d20+8; rolled 20).
        Crits for 13 damage (1d10+3; maximized).
        Dwarf Greatweapon Fighter has -26 hp remaining (-13 hp - 13 damage).
    Dwarf Greatweapon Fighter has died!
    
  Villains win!
```
[/sblock]
[sblock=Example of 1 fight(s) survived (9.7% chance)

```
FIGHT #1:
  Roll initiative!
    Dwarf Greatweapon Fighter rolls 7 initiative (1d20+2; rolled 5).
    Soldier rolls 4 initiative (1d20+3; rolled 1).
    Initiative order: 
      Dwarf Greatweapon Fighter
      Soldier
  
  Round 1:
    Dwarf Greatweapon Fighter's turn:
      Stats: HP 32; AC 17; Surges 10; Action Points 1
      Brute Strike (standard action):
        Attacks Soldier with 12 vs. 17 AC (1d20+7; rolled 5).
        Misses.
        Brute Strike was not expended (Reliable).
      Spend Action Point (free action):
        Dwarf Greatweapon Fighter spends an action point (0 remaining).
        Dwarf Greatweapon Fighter gains a standard action.
        Spend Action Point has been expended.
      Brute Strike (standard action):
        Attacks Soldier with 16 vs. 17 AC (1d20+7; rolled 9).
        Misses.
        Brute Strike was not expended (Reliable).
    Soldier's turn:
      Stats: HP 29; AC 17; Surges 1; Action Points 0
      Soldier Encounter Attack (standard action):
        Attacks Dwarf Greatweapon Fighter with 9 vs. 17 AC (1d20+8; rolled 1).
        Misses.
        Soldier Encounter Attack has been expended.
    
  Round 2:
    Dwarf Greatweapon Fighter's turn:
      Stats: HP 32; AC 17; Surges 10; Action Points 0
      Brute Strike (standard action):
        Attacks Soldier with 20 vs. 17 AC (1d20+7; rolled 13).
        Hits for 29 damage (6d6+4; rolled 3, 1, 6, 5, 5, 5).
        Soldier has 0 hp remaining (29 hp - 29 damage).
        Brute Strike has been expended.
    Soldier has died!
    
  Heroes win!
  Dwarf Greatweapon Fighter takes a short rest.
    Spend Action Point recharges.
  
FIGHT #2:
  Roll initiative!
    Dwarf Greatweapon Fighter rolls 22 initiative (1d20+2; rolled 20).
    Soldier rolls 16 initiative (1d20+3; rolled 13).
    Initiative order: 
      Dwarf Greatweapon Fighter
      Soldier
  
  Round 1:
    Dwarf Greatweapon Fighter's turn:
      Stats: HP 32; AC 17; Surges 10; Action Points 0
      Steel Serpent Strike (standard action):
        Attacks Soldier with 9 vs. 17 AC (1d20+7; rolled 2).
        Misses.
        Steel Serpent Strike has been expended.
    Soldier's turn:
      Stats: HP 29; AC 17; Surges 1; Action Points 0
      Soldier Encounter Attack (standard action):
        Attacks Dwarf Greatweapon Fighter with 17 vs. 17 AC (1d20+8; rolled 9).
        Hits for 13 damage (2d10+3; rolled 1, 9).
        Dwarf Greatweapon Fighter has 19 hp remaining (32 hp - 13 damage).
        Soldier Encounter Attack has been expended.
    
  Round 2:
    Dwarf Greatweapon Fighter's turn:
      Stats: HP 19; AC 17; Surges 10; Action Points 0
      Dwarven Resilience (minor action):
        Dwarf Greatweapon Fighter spends a healing surge (9 remaining).
        Dwarf Greatweapon Fighter heals 8 hp (19 hp -> 27 hp; 0 hp wasted).
        Dwarf Greatweapon Fighter gains a +2 defense bonus (expires at end of next turn).
        Dwarven Resilience has been expended.
      Reaping Strike (standard action):
        Attacks Soldier with 25 vs. 17 AC (1d20+7; rolled 18).
        Hits for 10 damage (2d6+4; rolled 3, 3).
        Soldier has 19 hp remaining (29 hp - 10 damage).
    Soldier's turn:
      Stats: HP 19; AC 17; Surges 1; Action Points 0
      Soldier Basic Attack (standard action):
        Attacks Dwarf Greatweapon Fighter with 27 vs. 19 AC (1d20+8; rolled 19).
        Hits for 7 damage (1d10+3; rolled 4).
        Dwarf Greatweapon Fighter has 20 hp remaining (27 hp - 7 damage).
    
  Round 3:
    Dwarf Greatweapon Fighter's turn:
      Stats: HP 20; AC 19; Surges 9; Action Points 0
      Conditions:
        +2 defense bonus (expires at the end of this turn).
      Reaping Strike (standard action):
        Attacks Soldier with 13 vs. 17 AC (1d20+7; rolled 6).
        Misses but does 4 damage (static).
        Soldier has 15 hp remaining (19 hp - 4 damage).
      +2 defense bonus expires.
    Soldier's turn:
      Stats: HP 15; AC 17; Surges 1; Action Points 0
      Soldier Basic Attack (standard action):
        Attacks Dwarf Greatweapon Fighter with 17 vs. 17 AC (1d20+8; rolled 9).
        Hits for 9 damage (1d10+3; rolled 6).
        Dwarf Greatweapon Fighter has 11 hp remaining (20 hp - 9 damage).
    
  Round 4:
    Dwarf Greatweapon Fighter's turn:
      Stats: HP 11; AC 17; Surges 9; Action Points 0
      Reaping Strike (standard action):
        Attacks Soldier with 10 vs. 17 AC (1d20+7; rolled 3).
        Misses but does 4 damage (static).
        Soldier has 11 hp remaining (15 hp - 4 damage).
    Soldier's turn:
      Stats: HP 11; AC 17; Surges 1; Action Points 0
      Soldier Basic Attack (standard action):
        Attacks Dwarf Greatweapon Fighter with 22 vs. 17 AC (1d20+8; rolled 14).
        Hits for 9 damage (1d10+3; rolled 6).
        Dwarf Greatweapon Fighter has 2 hp remaining (11 hp - 9 damage).
    
  Round 5:
    Dwarf Greatweapon Fighter's turn:
      Stats: HP 2; AC 17; Surges 9; Action Points 0
      Reaping Strike (standard action):
        Attacks Soldier with 9 vs. 17 AC (1d20+7; rolled 2).
        Misses but does 4 damage (static).
        Soldier has 7 hp remaining (11 hp - 4 damage).
    Soldier's turn:
      Stats: HP 7; AC 17; Surges 1; Action Points 0
      Soldier Basic Attack (standard action):
        Attacks Dwarf Greatweapon Fighter with 26 vs. 17 AC (1d20+8; rolled 18).
        Hits for 5 damage (1d10+3; rolled 2).
        Dwarf Greatweapon Fighter has -3 hp remaining (2 hp - 5 damage).
    
  Round 6:
    Dwarf Greatweapon Fighter's turn:
      Stats: HP -3; AC 17; Surges 9; Action Points 0
      Dwarf Greatweapon Fighter is dying (0 death saves failed).
        Rolls death saving throw and gets a 20 (1d20; rolled 20).
        Miraculous recovery!
        Dwarf Greatweapon Fighter spends a healing surge (8 remaining).
        Dwarf Greatweapon Fighter heals 8 hp (0 hp -> 8 hp; 0 hp wasted).
    Soldier's turn:
      Stats: HP 7; AC 17; Surges 1; Action Points 0
      Soldier Basic Attack (standard action):
        Attacks Dwarf Greatweapon Fighter with 12 vs. 17 AC (1d20+8; rolled 4).
        Misses.
    
  Round 7:
    Dwarf Greatweapon Fighter's turn:
      Stats: HP 8; AC 17; Surges 8; Action Points 0
      Reaping Strike (standard action):
        Attacks Soldier with 8 vs. 17 AC (1d20+7; rolled 1).
        Misses but does 4 damage (static).
        Soldier has 3 hp remaining (7 hp - 4 damage).
    Soldier's turn:
      Stats: HP 3; AC 17; Surges 1; Action Points 0
      Soldier Basic Attack (standard action):
        Attacks Dwarf Greatweapon Fighter with 19 vs. 17 AC (1d20+8; rolled 11).
        Hits for 13 damage (1d10+3; rolled 10).
        Dwarf Greatweapon Fighter has -5 hp remaining (8 hp - 13 damage).
    
  Round 8:
    Dwarf Greatweapon Fighter's turn:
      Stats: HP -5; AC 17; Surges 8; Action Points 0
      Dwarf Greatweapon Fighter is dying (0 death saves failed).
        Rolls death saving throw and gets a 5 (1d20; rolled 5).
        Fails. 2 failures remaining before death.
    Soldier's turn:
      Stats: HP 3; AC 17; Surges 1; Action Points 0
      Soldier Basic Attack (standard action):
        Attacks Dwarf Greatweapon Fighter with 16 vs. 17 AC (1d20+8; rolled 8).
        Misses.
    
  Round 9:
    Dwarf Greatweapon Fighter's turn:
      Stats: HP -5; AC 17; Surges 8; Action Points 0
      Dwarf Greatweapon Fighter is dying (1 death saves failed).
        Rolls death saving throw and gets a 11 (1d20; rolled 11).
        Passes.
    Soldier's turn:
      Stats: HP 3; AC 17; Surges 1; Action Points 0
      Soldier Basic Attack (standard action):
        Attacks Dwarf Greatweapon Fighter with 16 vs. 17 AC (1d20+8; rolled 8).
        Misses.
    
  Round 10:
    Dwarf Greatweapon Fighter's turn:
      Stats: HP -5; AC 17; Surges 8; Action Points 0
      Dwarf Greatweapon Fighter is dying (1 death saves failed).
        Rolls death saving throw and gets a 8 (1d20; rolled 8).
        Fails. 1 failures remaining before death.
    Soldier's turn:
      Stats: HP 3; AC 17; Surges 1; Action Points 0
      Soldier Basic Attack (standard action):
        Attacks Dwarf Greatweapon Fighter with 13 vs. 17 AC (1d20+8; rolled 5).
        Misses.
    
  Round 11:
    Dwarf Greatweapon Fighter's turn:
      Stats: HP -5; AC 17; Surges 8; Action Points 0
      Dwarf Greatweapon Fighter is dying (2 death saves failed).
        Rolls death saving throw and gets a 11 (1d20; rolled 11).
        Passes.
    Soldier's turn:
      Stats: HP 3; AC 17; Surges 1; Action Points 0
      Soldier Basic Attack (standard action):
        Attacks Dwarf Greatweapon Fighter with 27 vs. 17 AC (1d20+8; rolled 19).
        Hits for 9 damage (1d10+3; rolled 6).
        Dwarf Greatweapon Fighter has -14 hp remaining (-5 hp - 9 damage).
    
  Round 12:
    Dwarf Greatweapon Fighter's turn:
      Stats: HP -14; AC 17; Surges 8; Action Points 0
      Dwarf Greatweapon Fighter is dying (2 death saves failed).
        Rolls death saving throw and gets a 6 (1d20; rolled 6).
        Fails. 0 failures remaining before death.
    Soldier's turn:
      Stats: HP 3; AC 17; Surges 1; Action Points 0
    Dwarf Greatweapon Fighter has died!
    
  Villains win!
```
[/sblock]
[sblock=Example of 2 fight(s) survived (4.9% chance)

```
FIGHT #1:
  Roll initiative!
    Dwarf Greatweapon Fighter rolls 10 initiative (1d20+2; rolled 8).
    Soldier rolls 16 initiative (1d20+3; rolled 13).
    Initiative order: 
      Soldier
      Dwarf Greatweapon Fighter
  
  Round 1:
    Soldier's turn:
      Stats: HP 29; AC 17; Surges 1; Action Points 0
      Soldier Encounter Attack (standard action):
        Attacks Dwarf Greatweapon Fighter with 27 vs. 17 AC (1d20+8; rolled 19).
        Hits for 10 damage (2d10+3; rolled 5, 2).
        Dwarf Greatweapon Fighter has 22 hp remaining (32 hp - 10 damage).
        Soldier Encounter Attack has been expended.
    Dwarf Greatweapon Fighter's turn:
      Stats: HP 22; AC 17; Surges 10; Action Points 1
      Dwarven Resilience (minor action):
        Dwarf Greatweapon Fighter spends a healing surge (9 remaining).
        Dwarf Greatweapon Fighter heals 8 hp (22 hp -> 30 hp; 0 hp wasted).
        Dwarf Greatweapon Fighter gains a +2 defense bonus (expires at end of next turn).
        Dwarven Resilience has been expended.
      Brute Strike (standard action):
        Attacks Soldier with 26 vs. 17 AC (1d20+7; rolled 19).
        Hits for 21 damage (6d6+4; rolled 3, 4, 1, 2, 3, 4).
        Soldier has 8 hp remaining (29 hp - 21 damage).
        Brute Strike has been expended.
      Spend Action Point (free action):
        Dwarf Greatweapon Fighter spends an action point (0 remaining).
        Dwarf Greatweapon Fighter gains a standard action.
        Spend Action Point has been expended.
      Steel Serpent Strike (standard action):
        Attacks Soldier with 8 vs. 17 AC (1d20+7; rolled 1).
        Misses.
        Steel Serpent Strike has been expended.
    
  Round 2:
    Soldier's turn:
      Stats: HP 8; AC 17; Surges 1; Action Points 0
      Soldier Basic Attack (standard action):
        Attacks Dwarf Greatweapon Fighter with 28 vs. 19 AC (1d20+8; rolled 20).
        Crits for 13 damage (1d10+3; maximized).
        Dwarf Greatweapon Fighter has 17 hp remaining (30 hp - 13 damage).
    Dwarf Greatweapon Fighter's turn:
      Stats: HP 17; AC 19; Surges 9; Action Points 0
      Conditions:
        +2 defense bonus (expires at the end of this turn).
      Reaping Strike (standard action):
        Attacks Soldier with 13 vs. 17 AC (1d20+7; rolled 6).
        Misses but does 4 damage (static).
        Soldier has 4 hp remaining (8 hp - 4 damage).
      +2 defense bonus expires.
    
  Round 3:
    Soldier's turn:
      Stats: HP 4; AC 17; Surges 1; Action Points 0
      Soldier Basic Attack (standard action):
        Attacks Dwarf Greatweapon Fighter with 22 vs. 17 AC (1d20+8; rolled 14).
        Hits for 12 damage (1d10+3; rolled 9).
        Dwarf Greatweapon Fighter has 5 hp remaining (17 hp - 12 damage).
    Dwarf Greatweapon Fighter's turn:
      Stats: HP 5; AC 17; Surges 9; Action Points 0
      Reaping Strike (standard action):
        Attacks Soldier with 9 vs. 17 AC (1d20+7; rolled 2).
        Misses but does 4 damage (static).
        Soldier has 0 hp remaining (4 hp - 4 damage).
    Soldier has died!
    
  Heroes win!
  Dwarf Greatweapon Fighter takes a short rest.
    Dwarf Greatweapon Fighter spends a healing surge (8 remaining).
    Dwarf Greatweapon Fighter heals 8 hp (5 hp -> 13 hp; 0 hp wasted).
    Dwarf Greatweapon Fighter spends a healing surge (7 remaining).
    Dwarf Greatweapon Fighter heals 8 hp (13 hp -> 21 hp; 0 hp wasted).
    Dwarf Greatweapon Fighter spends a healing surge (6 remaining).
    Dwarf Greatweapon Fighter heals 8 hp (21 hp -> 29 hp; 0 hp wasted).
    Dwarven Resilience recharges.
    Steel Serpent Strike recharges.
    Spend Action Point recharges.
  
FIGHT #2:
  Roll initiative!
    Dwarf Greatweapon Fighter rolls 9 initiative (1d20+2; rolled 7).
    Soldier rolls 22 initiative (1d20+3; rolled 19).
    Initiative order: 
      Soldier
      Dwarf Greatweapon Fighter
  
  Round 1:
    Soldier's turn:
      Stats: HP 29; AC 17; Surges 1; Action Points 0
      Soldier Encounter Attack (standard action):
        Attacks Dwarf Greatweapon Fighter with 14 vs. 17 AC (1d20+8; rolled 6).
        Misses.
        Soldier Encounter Attack has been expended.
    Dwarf Greatweapon Fighter's turn:
      Stats: HP 29; AC 17; Surges 6; Action Points 0
      Steel Serpent Strike (standard action):
        Attacks Soldier with 24 vs. 17 AC (1d20+7; rolled 17).
        Hits for 22 damage (4d6+4; rolled 3, 5, 4, 6).
        Soldier has 7 hp remaining (29 hp - 22 damage).
        Steel Serpent Strike has been expended.
    
  Round 2:
    Soldier's turn:
      Stats: HP 7; AC 17; Surges 1; Action Points 0
      Soldier Basic Attack (standard action):
        Attacks Dwarf Greatweapon Fighter with 20 vs. 17 AC (1d20+8; rolled 12).
        Hits for 5 damage (1d10+3; rolled 2).
        Dwarf Greatweapon Fighter has 24 hp remaining (29 hp - 5 damage).
    Dwarf Greatweapon Fighter's turn:
      Stats: HP 24; AC 17; Surges 6; Action Points 0
      Dwarven Resilience (minor action):
        Dwarf Greatweapon Fighter spends a healing surge (5 remaining).
        Dwarf Greatweapon Fighter heals 8 hp (24 hp -> 32 hp; 0 hp wasted).
        Dwarf Greatweapon Fighter gains a +2 defense bonus (expires at end of next turn).
        Dwarven Resilience has been expended.
      Reaping Strike (standard action):
        Attacks Soldier with 19 vs. 17 AC (1d20+7; rolled 12).
        Hits for 14 damage (2d6+4; rolled 4, 6).
        Soldier has -7 hp remaining (7 hp - 14 damage).
    Soldier has died!
    
  Heroes win!
  Dwarf Greatweapon Fighter takes a short rest.
    Dwarven Resilience recharges.
    Steel Serpent Strike recharges.
    +2 defense bonus expires.
    Milestone:
      Dwarf Greatweapon Fighter gains an action point.
  
FIGHT #3:
  Roll initiative!
    Dwarf Greatweapon Fighter rolls 10 initiative (1d20+2; rolled 8).
    Soldier rolls 21 initiative (1d20+3; rolled 18).
    Initiative order: 
      Soldier
      Dwarf Greatweapon Fighter
  
  Round 1:
    Soldier's turn:
      Stats: HP 29; AC 17; Surges 1; Action Points 0
      Soldier Encounter Attack (standard action):
        Attacks Dwarf Greatweapon Fighter with 20 vs. 17 AC (1d20+8; rolled 12).
        Hits for 16 damage (2d10+3; rolled 3, 10).
        Dwarf Greatweapon Fighter has 16 hp remaining (32 hp - 16 damage).
        Soldier Encounter Attack has been expended.
    Dwarf Greatweapon Fighter's turn:
      Stats: HP 16; AC 17; Surges 5; Action Points 1
      Dwarven Resilience (minor action):
        Dwarf Greatweapon Fighter spends a healing surge (4 remaining).
        Dwarf Greatweapon Fighter heals 8 hp (16 hp -> 24 hp; 0 hp wasted).
        Dwarf Greatweapon Fighter gains a +2 defense bonus (expires at end of next turn).
        Dwarven Resilience has been expended.
      Steel Serpent Strike (standard action):
        Attacks Soldier with 9 vs. 17 AC (1d20+7; rolled 2).
        Misses.
        Steel Serpent Strike has been expended.
      Spend Action Point (free action):
        Dwarf Greatweapon Fighter spends an action point (0 remaining).
        Dwarf Greatweapon Fighter gains a standard action.
        Spend Action Point has been expended.
      Reaping Strike (standard action):
        Attacks Soldier with 11 vs. 17 AC (1d20+7; rolled 4).
        Misses but does 4 damage (static).
        Soldier has 25 hp remaining (29 hp - 4 damage).
    
  Round 2:
    Soldier's turn:
      Stats: HP 25; AC 17; Surges 1; Action Points 0
      Soldier Basic Attack (standard action):
        Attacks Dwarf Greatweapon Fighter with 23 vs. 19 AC (1d20+8; rolled 15).
        Hits for 12 damage (1d10+3; rolled 9).
        Dwarf Greatweapon Fighter has 12 hp remaining (24 hp - 12 damage).
    Dwarf Greatweapon Fighter's turn:
      Stats: HP 12; AC 19; Surges 4; Action Points 0
      Conditions:
        +2 defense bonus (expires at the end of this turn).
      Reaping Strike (standard action):
        Attacks Soldier with 13 vs. 17 AC (1d20+7; rolled 6).
        Misses but does 4 damage (static).
        Soldier has 21 hp remaining (25 hp - 4 damage).
      +2 defense bonus expires.
    
  Round 3:
    Soldier's turn:
      Stats: HP 21; AC 17; Surges 1; Action Points 0
      Soldier Basic Attack (standard action):
        Attacks Dwarf Greatweapon Fighter with 15 vs. 17 AC (1d20+8; rolled 7).
        Misses.
    Dwarf Greatweapon Fighter's turn:
      Stats: HP 12; AC 17; Surges 4; Action Points 0
      Reaping Strike (standard action):
        Attacks Soldier with 13 vs. 17 AC (1d20+7; rolled 6).
        Misses but does 4 damage (static).
        Soldier has 17 hp remaining (21 hp - 4 damage).
    
  Round 4:
    Soldier's turn:
      Stats: HP 17; AC 17; Surges 1; Action Points 0
      Soldier Basic Attack (standard action):
        Attacks Dwarf Greatweapon Fighter with 25 vs. 17 AC (1d20+8; rolled 17).
        Hits for 8 damage (1d10+3; rolled 5).
        Dwarf Greatweapon Fighter has 4 hp remaining (12 hp - 8 damage).
    Dwarf Greatweapon Fighter's turn:
      Stats: HP 4; AC 17; Surges 4; Action Points 0
      Reaping Strike (standard action):
        Attacks Soldier with 8 vs. 17 AC (1d20+7; rolled 1).
        Misses but does 4 damage (static).
        Soldier has 13 hp remaining (17 hp - 4 damage).
    
  Round 5:
    Soldier's turn:
      Stats: HP 13; AC 17; Surges 1; Action Points 0
      Soldier Basic Attack (standard action):
        Attacks Dwarf Greatweapon Fighter with 15 vs. 17 AC (1d20+8; rolled 7).
        Misses.
    Dwarf Greatweapon Fighter's turn:
      Stats: HP 4; AC 17; Surges 4; Action Points 0
      Reaping Strike (standard action):
        Attacks Soldier with 22 vs. 17 AC (1d20+7; rolled 15).
        Hits for 11 damage (2d6+4; rolled 6, 1).
        Soldier has 2 hp remaining (13 hp - 11 damage).
    
  Round 6:
    Soldier's turn:
      Stats: HP 2; AC 17; Surges 1; Action Points 0
      Soldier Basic Attack (standard action):
        Attacks Dwarf Greatweapon Fighter with 23 vs. 17 AC (1d20+8; rolled 15).
        Hits for 12 damage (1d10+3; rolled 9).
        Dwarf Greatweapon Fighter has -8 hp remaining (4 hp - 12 damage).
    Dwarf Greatweapon Fighter's turn:
      Stats: HP -8; AC 17; Surges 4; Action Points 0
      Dwarf Greatweapon Fighter is dying (0 death saves failed).
        Rolls death saving throw and gets a 5 (1d20; rolled 5).
        Fails. 2 failures remaining before death.
    
  Round 7:
    Soldier's turn:
      Stats: HP 2; AC 17; Surges 1; Action Points 0
      Soldier Basic Attack (standard action):
        Attacks Dwarf Greatweapon Fighter with 20 vs. 17 AC (1d20+8; rolled 12).
        Hits for 10 damage (1d10+3; rolled 7).
        Dwarf Greatweapon Fighter has -18 hp remaining (-8 hp - 10 damage).
    Dwarf Greatweapon Fighter has died!
    
  Villains win!
```
[/sblock]
[sblock=Example of 3 fight(s) survived (10.2% chance)

```
FIGHT #1:
  Roll initiative!
    Dwarf Greatweapon Fighter rolls 15 initiative (1d20+2; rolled 13).
    Soldier rolls 22 initiative (1d20+3; rolled 19).
    Initiative order: 
      Soldier
      Dwarf Greatweapon Fighter
  
  Round 1:
    Soldier's turn:
      Stats: HP 29; AC 17; Surges 1; Action Points 0
      Soldier Encounter Attack (standard action):
        Attacks Dwarf Greatweapon Fighter with 21 vs. 17 AC (1d20+8; rolled 13).
        Hits for 10 damage (2d10+3; rolled 3, 4).
        Dwarf Greatweapon Fighter has 22 hp remaining (32 hp - 10 damage).
        Soldier Encounter Attack has been expended.
    Dwarf Greatweapon Fighter's turn:
      Stats: HP 22; AC 17; Surges 10; Action Points 1
      Dwarven Resilience (minor action):
        Dwarf Greatweapon Fighter spends a healing surge (9 remaining).
        Dwarf Greatweapon Fighter heals 8 hp (22 hp -> 30 hp; 0 hp wasted).
        Dwarf Greatweapon Fighter gains a +2 defense bonus (expires at end of next turn).
        Dwarven Resilience has been expended.
      Brute Strike (standard action):
        Attacks Soldier with 23 vs. 17 AC (1d20+7; rolled 16).
        Hits for 24 damage (6d6+4; rolled 3, 4, 4, 3, 5, 1).
        Soldier has 5 hp remaining (29 hp - 24 damage).
        Brute Strike has been expended.
      Spend Action Point (free action):
        Dwarf Greatweapon Fighter spends an action point (0 remaining).
        Dwarf Greatweapon Fighter gains a standard action.
        Spend Action Point has been expended.
      Steel Serpent Strike (standard action):
        Attacks Soldier with 25 vs. 17 AC (1d20+7; rolled 18).
        Hits for 19 damage (4d6+4; rolled 1, 4, 4, 6).
        Soldier has -14 hp remaining (5 hp - 19 damage).
        Steel Serpent Strike has been expended.
    Soldier has died!
    
  Heroes win!
  Dwarf Greatweapon Fighter takes a short rest.
    Dwarven Resilience recharges.
    Steel Serpent Strike recharges.
    Spend Action Point recharges.
    +2 defense bonus expires.
  
FIGHT #2:
  Roll initiative!
    Dwarf Greatweapon Fighter rolls 5 initiative (1d20+2; rolled 3).
    Soldier rolls 8 initiative (1d20+3; rolled 5).
    Initiative order: 
      Soldier
      Dwarf Greatweapon Fighter
  
  Round 1:
    Soldier's turn:
      Stats: HP 29; AC 17; Surges 1; Action Points 0
      Soldier Encounter Attack (standard action):
        Attacks Dwarf Greatweapon Fighter with 10 vs. 17 AC (1d20+8; rolled 2).
        Misses.
        Soldier Encounter Attack has been expended.
    Dwarf Greatweapon Fighter's turn:
      Stats: HP 30; AC 17; Surges 9; Action Points 0
      Steel Serpent Strike (standard action):
        Attacks Soldier with 12 vs. 17 AC (1d20+7; rolled 5).
        Misses.
        Steel Serpent Strike has been expended.
    
  Round 2:
    Soldier's turn:
      Stats: HP 29; AC 17; Surges 1; Action Points 0
      Soldier Basic Attack (standard action):
        Attacks Dwarf Greatweapon Fighter with 28 vs. 17 AC (1d20+8; rolled 20).
        Crits for 13 damage (1d10+3; maximized).
        Dwarf Greatweapon Fighter has 17 hp remaining (30 hp - 13 damage).
    Dwarf Greatweapon Fighter's turn:
      Stats: HP 17; AC 17; Surges 9; Action Points 0
      Dwarven Resilience (minor action):
        Dwarf Greatweapon Fighter spends a healing surge (8 remaining).
        Dwarf Greatweapon Fighter heals 8 hp (17 hp -> 25 hp; 0 hp wasted).
        Dwarf Greatweapon Fighter gains a +2 defense bonus (expires at end of next turn).
        Dwarven Resilience has been expended.
      Reaping Strike (standard action):
        Attacks Soldier with 11 vs. 17 AC (1d20+7; rolled 4).
        Misses but does 4 damage (static).
        Soldier has 25 hp remaining (29 hp - 4 damage).
    
  Round 3:
    Soldier's turn:
      Stats: HP 25; AC 17; Surges 1; Action Points 0
      Soldier Basic Attack (standard action):
        Attacks Dwarf Greatweapon Fighter with 14 vs. 19 AC (1d20+8; rolled 6).
        Misses.
    Dwarf Greatweapon Fighter's turn:
      Stats: HP 25; AC 19; Surges 8; Action Points 0
      Conditions:
        +2 defense bonus (expires at the end of this turn).
      Reaping Strike (standard action):
        Attacks Soldier with 20 vs. 17 AC (1d20+7; rolled 13).
        Hits for 13 damage (2d6+4; rolled 6, 3).
        Soldier has 12 hp remaining (25 hp - 13 damage).
      +2 defense bonus expires.
    
  Round 4:
    Soldier's turn:
      Stats: HP 12; AC 17; Surges 1; Action Points 0
      Soldier Basic Attack (standard action):
        Attacks Dwarf Greatweapon Fighter with 14 vs. 17 AC (1d20+8; rolled 6).
        Misses.
    Dwarf Greatweapon Fighter's turn:
      Stats: HP 25; AC 17; Surges 8; Action Points 0
      Reaping Strike (standard action):
        Attacks Soldier with 13 vs. 17 AC (1d20+7; rolled 6).
        Misses but does 4 damage (static).
        Soldier has 8 hp remaining (12 hp - 4 damage).
    
  Round 5:
    Soldier's turn:
      Stats: HP 8; AC 17; Surges 1; Action Points 0
      Soldier Basic Attack (standard action):
        Attacks Dwarf Greatweapon Fighter with 12 vs. 17 AC (1d20+8; rolled 4).
        Misses.
    Dwarf Greatweapon Fighter's turn:
      Stats: HP 25; AC 17; Surges 8; Action Points 0
      Reaping Strike (standard action):
        Attacks Soldier with 25 vs. 17 AC (1d20+7; rolled 18).
        Hits for 7 damage (2d6+4; rolled 2, 1).
        Soldier has 1 hp remaining (8 hp - 7 damage).
    
  Round 6:
    Soldier's turn:
      Stats: HP 1; AC 17; Surges 1; Action Points 0
      Soldier Basic Attack (standard action):
        Attacks Dwarf Greatweapon Fighter with 12 vs. 17 AC (1d20+8; rolled 4).
        Misses.
    Dwarf Greatweapon Fighter's turn:
      Stats: HP 25; AC 17; Surges 8; Action Points 0
      Reaping Strike (standard action):
        Attacks Soldier with 10 vs. 17 AC (1d20+7; rolled 3).
        Misses but does 4 damage (static).
        Soldier has -3 hp remaining (1 hp - 4 damage).
    Soldier has died!
    
  Heroes win!
  Dwarf Greatweapon Fighter takes a short rest.
    Dwarf Greatweapon Fighter spends a healing surge (7 remaining).
    Dwarf Greatweapon Fighter heals 8 hp (25 hp -> 32 hp; 1 hp wasted).
    Dwarven Resilience recharges.
    Steel Serpent Strike recharges.
    Milestone:
      Dwarf Greatweapon Fighter gains an action point.
  
FIGHT #3:
  Roll initiative!
    Dwarf Greatweapon Fighter rolls 5 initiative (1d20+2; rolled 3).
    Soldier rolls 16 initiative (1d20+3; rolled 13).
    Initiative order: 
      Soldier
      Dwarf Greatweapon Fighter
  
  Round 1:
    Soldier's turn:
      Stats: HP 29; AC 17; Surges 1; Action Points 0
      Soldier Encounter Attack (standard action):
        Attacks Dwarf Greatweapon Fighter with 17 vs. 17 AC (1d20+8; rolled 9).
        Hits for 15 damage (2d10+3; rolled 5, 7).
        Dwarf Greatweapon Fighter has 17 hp remaining (32 hp - 15 damage).
        Soldier Encounter Attack has been expended.
    Dwarf Greatweapon Fighter's turn:
      Stats: HP 17; AC 17; Surges 7; Action Points 1
      Dwarven Resilience (minor action):
        Dwarf Greatweapon Fighter spends a healing surge (6 remaining).
        Dwarf Greatweapon Fighter heals 8 hp (17 hp -> 25 hp; 0 hp wasted).
        Dwarf Greatweapon Fighter gains a +2 defense bonus (expires at end of next turn).
        Dwarven Resilience has been expended.
      Steel Serpent Strike (standard action):
        Attacks Soldier with 25 vs. 17 AC (1d20+7; rolled 18).
        Hits for 20 damage (4d6+4; rolled 3, 4, 3, 6).
        Soldier has 9 hp remaining (29 hp - 20 damage).
        Steel Serpent Strike has been expended.
      Spend Action Point (free action):
        Dwarf Greatweapon Fighter spends an action point (0 remaining).
        Dwarf Greatweapon Fighter gains a standard action.
        Spend Action Point has been expended.
      Reaping Strike (standard action):
        Attacks Soldier with 12 vs. 17 AC (1d20+7; rolled 5).
        Misses but does 4 damage (static).
        Soldier has 5 hp remaining (9 hp - 4 damage).
    
  Round 2:
    Soldier's turn:
      Stats: HP 5; AC 17; Surges 1; Action Points 0
      Soldier Basic Attack (standard action):
        Attacks Dwarf Greatweapon Fighter with 20 vs. 19 AC (1d20+8; rolled 12).
        Hits for 5 damage (1d10+3; rolled 2).
        Dwarf Greatweapon Fighter has 20 hp remaining (25 hp - 5 damage).
    Dwarf Greatweapon Fighter's turn:
      Stats: HP 20; AC 19; Surges 6; Action Points 0
      Conditions:
        +2 defense bonus (expires at the end of this turn).
      Reaping Strike (standard action):
        Attacks Soldier with 10 vs. 17 AC (1d20+7; rolled 3).
        Misses but does 4 damage (static).
        Soldier has 1 hp remaining (5 hp - 4 damage).
      +2 defense bonus expires.
    
  Round 3:
    Soldier's turn:
      Stats: HP 1; AC 17; Surges 1; Action Points 0
      Soldier Basic Attack (standard action):
        Attacks Dwarf Greatweapon Fighter with 15 vs. 17 AC (1d20+8; rolled 7).
        Misses.
    Dwarf Greatweapon Fighter's turn:
      Stats: HP 20; AC 17; Surges 6; Action Points 0
      Reaping Strike (standard action):
        Attacks Soldier with 15 vs. 17 AC (1d20+7; rolled 8).
        Misses but does 4 damage (static).
        Soldier has -3 hp remaining (1 hp - 4 damage).
    Soldier has died!
    
  Heroes win!
  Dwarf Greatweapon Fighter takes a short rest.
    Dwarf Greatweapon Fighter spends a healing surge (5 remaining).
    Dwarf Greatweapon Fighter heals 8 hp (20 hp -> 28 hp; 0 hp wasted).
    Dwarven Resilience recharges.
    Steel Serpent Strike recharges.
    Spend Action Point recharges.
  
FIGHT #4:
  Roll initiative!
    Dwarf Greatweapon Fighter rolls 6 initiative (1d20+2; rolled 4).
    Soldier rolls 10 initiative (1d20+3; rolled 7).
    Initiative order: 
      Soldier
      Dwarf Greatweapon Fighter
  
  Round 1:
    Soldier's turn:
      Stats: HP 29; AC 17; Surges 1; Action Points 0
      Soldier Encounter Attack (standard action):
        Attacks Dwarf Greatweapon Fighter with 19 vs. 17 AC (1d20+8; rolled 11).
        Hits for 15 damage (2d10+3; rolled 5, 7).
        Dwarf Greatweapon Fighter has 13 hp remaining (28 hp - 15 damage).
        Soldier Encounter Attack has been expended.
    Dwarf Greatweapon Fighter's turn:
      Stats: HP 13; AC 17; Surges 5; Action Points 0
      Dwarven Resilience (minor action):
        Dwarf Greatweapon Fighter spends a healing surge (4 remaining).
        Dwarf Greatweapon Fighter heals 8 hp (13 hp -> 21 hp; 0 hp wasted).
        Dwarf Greatweapon Fighter gains a +2 defense bonus (expires at end of next turn).
        Dwarven Resilience has been expended.
      Steel Serpent Strike (standard action):
        Attacks Soldier with 23 vs. 17 AC (1d20+7; rolled 16).
        Hits for 13 damage (4d6+4; rolled 2, 1, 1, 5).
        Soldier has 16 hp remaining (29 hp - 13 damage).
        Steel Serpent Strike has been expended.
    
  Round 2:
    Soldier's turn:
      Stats: HP 16; AC 17; Surges 1; Action Points 0
      Soldier Basic Attack (standard action):
        Attacks Dwarf Greatweapon Fighter with 28 vs. 19 AC (1d20+8; rolled 20).
        Crits for 13 damage (1d10+3; maximized).
        Dwarf Greatweapon Fighter has 8 hp remaining (21 hp - 13 damage).
    Dwarf Greatweapon Fighter's turn:
      Stats: HP 8; AC 19; Surges 4; Action Points 0
      Conditions:
        +2 defense bonus (expires at the end of this turn).
      Reaping Strike (standard action):
        Attacks Soldier with 23 vs. 17 AC (1d20+7; rolled 16).
        Hits for 13 damage (2d6+4; rolled 5, 4).
        Soldier has 3 hp remaining (16 hp - 13 damage).
      +2 defense bonus expires.
    
  Round 3:
    Soldier's turn:
      Stats: HP 3; AC 17; Surges 1; Action Points 0
      Soldier Basic Attack (standard action):
        Attacks Dwarf Greatweapon Fighter with 20 vs. 17 AC (1d20+8; rolled 12).
        Hits for 8 damage (1d10+3; rolled 5).
        Dwarf Greatweapon Fighter has 0 hp remaining (8 hp - 8 damage).
    Dwarf Greatweapon Fighter's turn:
      Stats: HP 0; AC 17; Surges 4; Action Points 0
      Dwarf Greatweapon Fighter is dying (0 death saves failed).
        Rolls death saving throw and gets a 5 (1d20; rolled 5).
        Fails. 2 failures remaining before death.
    
  Round 4:
    Soldier's turn:
      Stats: HP 3; AC 17; Surges 1; Action Points 0
      Soldier Basic Attack (standard action):
        Attacks Dwarf Greatweapon Fighter with 27 vs. 17 AC (1d20+8; rolled 19).
        Hits for 11 damage (1d10+3; rolled 8).
        Dwarf Greatweapon Fighter has -11 hp remaining (0 hp - 11 damage).
    Dwarf Greatweapon Fighter's turn:
      Stats: HP -11; AC 17; Surges 4; Action Points 0
      Dwarf Greatweapon Fighter is dying (1 death saves failed).
        Rolls death saving throw and gets a 18 (1d20; rolled 18).
        Passes.
    
  Round 5:
    Soldier's turn:
      Stats: HP 3; AC 17; Surges 1; Action Points 0
      Soldier Basic Attack (standard action):
        Attacks Dwarf Greatweapon Fighter with 10 vs. 17 AC (1d20+8; rolled 2).
        Misses.
    Dwarf Greatweapon Fighter's turn:
      Stats: HP -11; AC 17; Surges 4; Action Points 0
      Dwarf Greatweapon Fighter is dying (1 death saves failed).
        Rolls death saving throw and gets a 14 (1d20; rolled 14).
        Passes.
    
  Round 6:
    Soldier's turn:
      Stats: HP 3; AC 17; Surges 1; Action Points 0
      Soldier Basic Attack (standard action):
        Attacks Dwarf Greatweapon Fighter with 12 vs. 17 AC (1d20+8; rolled 4).
        Misses.
    Dwarf Greatweapon Fighter's turn:
      Stats: HP -11; AC 17; Surges 4; Action Points 0
      Dwarf Greatweapon Fighter is dying (1 death saves failed).
        Rolls death saving throw and gets a 2 (1d20; rolled 2).
        Fails. 1 failures remaining before death.
    
  Round 7:
    Soldier's turn:
      Stats: HP 3; AC 17; Surges 1; Action Points 0
      Soldier Basic Attack (standard action):
        Attacks Dwarf Greatweapon Fighter with 14 vs. 17 AC (1d20+8; rolled 6).
        Misses.
    Dwarf Greatweapon Fighter's turn:
      Stats: HP -11; AC 17; Surges 4; Action Points 0
      Dwarf Greatweapon Fighter is dying (2 death saves failed).
        Rolls death saving throw and gets a 13 (1d20; rolled 13).
        Passes.
    
  Round 8:
    Soldier's turn:
      Stats: HP 3; AC 17; Surges 1; Action Points 0
      Soldier Basic Attack (standard action):
        Attacks Dwarf Greatweapon Fighter with 10 vs. 17 AC (1d20+8; rolled 2).
        Misses.
    Dwarf Greatweapon Fighter's turn:
      Stats: HP -11; AC 17; Surges 4; Action Points 0
      Dwarf Greatweapon Fighter is dying (2 death saves failed).
        Rolls death saving throw and gets a 9 (1d20; rolled 9).
        Fails. 0 failures remaining before death.
    
  Villains win!
```
[/sblock]
[sblock=Example of 4 fight(s) survived (9.0% chance)

```
FIGHT #1:
  Roll initiative!
    Dwarf Greatweapon Fighter rolls 20 initiative (1d20+2; rolled 18).
    Soldier rolls 4 initiative (1d20+3; rolled 1).
    Initiative order: 
      Dwarf Greatweapon Fighter
      Soldier
  
  Round 1:
    Dwarf Greatweapon Fighter's turn:
      Stats: HP 32; AC 17; Surges 10; Action Points 1
      Brute Strike (standard action):
        Attacks Soldier with 12 vs. 17 AC (1d20+7; rolled 5).
        Misses.
        Brute Strike was not expended (Reliable).
      Spend Action Point (free action):
        Dwarf Greatweapon Fighter spends an action point (0 remaining).
        Dwarf Greatweapon Fighter gains a standard action.
        Spend Action Point has been expended.
      Brute Strike (standard action):
        Attacks Soldier with 8 vs. 17 AC (1d20+7; rolled 1).
        Misses.
        Brute Strike was not expended (Reliable).
    Soldier's turn:
      Stats: HP 29; AC 17; Surges 1; Action Points 0
      Soldier Encounter Attack (standard action):
        Attacks Dwarf Greatweapon Fighter with 26 vs. 17 AC (1d20+8; rolled 18).
        Hits for 17 damage (2d10+3; rolled 9, 5).
        Dwarf Greatweapon Fighter has 15 hp remaining (32 hp - 17 damage).
        Soldier Encounter Attack has been expended.
    
  Round 2:
    Dwarf Greatweapon Fighter's turn:
      Stats: HP 15; AC 17; Surges 10; Action Points 0
      Dwarven Resilience (minor action):
        Dwarf Greatweapon Fighter spends a healing surge (9 remaining).
        Dwarf Greatweapon Fighter heals 8 hp (15 hp -> 23 hp; 0 hp wasted).
        Dwarf Greatweapon Fighter gains a +2 defense bonus (expires at end of next turn).
        Dwarven Resilience has been expended.
      Brute Strike (standard action):
        Attacks Soldier with 26 vs. 17 AC (1d20+7; rolled 19).
        Hits for 25 damage (6d6+4; rolled 2, 2, 6, 6, 2, 3).
        Soldier has 4 hp remaining (29 hp - 25 damage).
        Brute Strike has been expended.
    Soldier's turn:
      Stats: HP 4; AC 17; Surges 1; Action Points 0
      Soldier Basic Attack (standard action):
        Attacks Dwarf Greatweapon Fighter with 17 vs. 19 AC (1d20+8; rolled 9).
        Misses.
    
  Round 3:
    Dwarf Greatweapon Fighter's turn:
      Stats: HP 23; AC 19; Surges 9; Action Points 0
      Conditions:
        +2 defense bonus (expires at the end of this turn).
      Steel Serpent Strike (standard action):
        Attacks Soldier with 17 vs. 17 AC (1d20+7; rolled 10).
        Hits for 22 damage (4d6+4; rolled 2, 6, 6, 4).
        Soldier has -18 hp remaining (4 hp - 22 damage).
        Steel Serpent Strike has been expended.
      +2 defense bonus expires.
    Soldier has died!
    
  Heroes win!
  Dwarf Greatweapon Fighter takes a short rest.
    Dwarf Greatweapon Fighter spends a healing surge (8 remaining).
    Dwarf Greatweapon Fighter heals 8 hp (23 hp -> 31 hp; 0 hp wasted).
    Dwarven Resilience recharges.
    Steel Serpent Strike recharges.
    Spend Action Point recharges.
  
FIGHT #2:
  Roll initiative!
    Dwarf Greatweapon Fighter rolls 7 initiative (1d20+2; rolled 5).
    Soldier rolls 4 initiative (1d20+3; rolled 1).
    Initiative order: 
      Dwarf Greatweapon Fighter
      Soldier
  
  Round 1:
    Dwarf Greatweapon Fighter's turn:
      Stats: HP 31; AC 17; Surges 8; Action Points 0
      Steel Serpent Strike (standard action):
        Attacks Soldier with 15 vs. 17 AC (1d20+7; rolled 8).
        Misses.
        Steel Serpent Strike has been expended.
    Soldier's turn:
      Stats: HP 29; AC 17; Surges 1; Action Points 0
      Soldier Encounter Attack (standard action):
        Attacks Dwarf Greatweapon Fighter with 21 vs. 17 AC (1d20+8; rolled 13).
        Hits for 14 damage (2d10+3; rolled 2, 9).
        Dwarf Greatweapon Fighter has 17 hp remaining (31 hp - 14 damage).
        Soldier Encounter Attack has been expended.
    
  Round 2:
    Dwarf Greatweapon Fighter's turn:
      Stats: HP 17; AC 17; Surges 8; Action Points 0
      Dwarven Resilience (minor action):
        Dwarf Greatweapon Fighter spends a healing surge (7 remaining).
        Dwarf Greatweapon Fighter heals 8 hp (17 hp -> 25 hp; 0 hp wasted).
        Dwarf Greatweapon Fighter gains a +2 defense bonus (expires at end of next turn).
        Dwarven Resilience has been expended.
      Reaping Strike (standard action):
        Attacks Soldier with 27 vs. 17 AC (1d20+7; rolled 20).
        Crits for 16 damage (2d6+4; maximized).
        Soldier has 13 hp remaining (29 hp - 16 damage).
    Soldier's turn:
      Stats: HP 13; AC 17; Surges 1; Action Points 0
      Soldier Basic Attack (standard action):
        Attacks Dwarf Greatweapon Fighter with 21 vs. 19 AC (1d20+8; rolled 13).
        Hits for 6 damage (1d10+3; rolled 3).
        Dwarf Greatweapon Fighter has 19 hp remaining (25 hp - 6 damage).
    
  Round 3:
    Dwarf Greatweapon Fighter's turn:
      Stats: HP 19; AC 19; Surges 7; Action Points 0
      Conditions:
        +2 defense bonus (expires at the end of this turn).
      Reaping Strike (standard action):
        Attacks Soldier with 9 vs. 17 AC (1d20+7; rolled 2).
        Misses but does 4 damage (static).
        Soldier has 9 hp remaining (13 hp - 4 damage).
      +2 defense bonus expires.
    Soldier's turn:
      Stats: HP 9; AC 17; Surges 1; Action Points 0
      Soldier Basic Attack (standard action):
        Attacks Dwarf Greatweapon Fighter with 13 vs. 17 AC (1d20+8; rolled 5).
        Misses.
    
  Round 4:
    Dwarf Greatweapon Fighter's turn:
      Stats: HP 19; AC 17; Surges 7; Action Points 0
      Reaping Strike (standard action):
        Attacks Soldier with 14 vs. 17 AC (1d20+7; rolled 7).
        Misses but does 4 damage (static).
        Soldier has 5 hp remaining (9 hp - 4 damage).
    Soldier's turn:
      Stats: HP 5; AC 17; Surges 1; Action Points 0
      Soldier Basic Attack (standard action):
        Attacks Dwarf Greatweapon Fighter with 27 vs. 17 AC (1d20+8; rolled 19).
        Hits for 11 damage (1d10+3; rolled 8).
        Dwarf Greatweapon Fighter has 8 hp remaining (19 hp - 11 damage).
    
  Round 5:
    Dwarf Greatweapon Fighter's turn:
      Stats: HP 8; AC 17; Surges 7; Action Points 0
      Reaping Strike (standard action):
        Attacks Soldier with 27 vs. 17 AC (1d20+7; rolled 20).
        Crits for 16 damage (2d6+4; maximized).
        Soldier has -11 hp remaining (5 hp - 16 damage).
    Soldier has died!
    
  Heroes win!
  Dwarf Greatweapon Fighter takes a short rest.
    Dwarf Greatweapon Fighter spends a healing surge (6 remaining).
    Dwarf Greatweapon Fighter heals 8 hp (8 hp -> 16 hp; 0 hp wasted).
    Dwarf Greatweapon Fighter spends a healing surge (5 remaining).
    Dwarf Greatweapon Fighter heals 8 hp (16 hp -> 24 hp; 0 hp wasted).
    Dwarf Greatweapon Fighter spends a healing surge (4 remaining).
    Dwarf Greatweapon Fighter heals 8 hp (24 hp -> 32 hp; 0 hp wasted).
    Dwarven Resilience recharges.
    Steel Serpent Strike recharges.
    Milestone:
      Dwarf Greatweapon Fighter gains an action point.
  
FIGHT #3:
  Roll initiative!
    Dwarf Greatweapon Fighter rolls 19 initiative (1d20+2; rolled 17).
    Soldier rolls 14 initiative (1d20+3; rolled 11).
    Initiative order: 
      Dwarf Greatweapon Fighter
      Soldier
  
  Round 1:
    Dwarf Greatweapon Fighter's turn:
      Stats: HP 32; AC 17; Surges 4; Action Points 1
      Steel Serpent Strike (standard action):
        Attacks Soldier with 17 vs. 17 AC (1d20+7; rolled 10).
        Hits for 15 damage (4d6+4; rolled 2, 2, 1, 6).
        Soldier has 14 hp remaining (29 hp - 15 damage).
        Steel Serpent Strike has been expended.
      Spend Action Point (free action):
        Dwarf Greatweapon Fighter spends an action point (0 remaining).
        Dwarf Greatweapon Fighter gains a standard action.
        Spend Action Point has been expended.
      Reaping Strike (standard action):
        Attacks Soldier with 11 vs. 17 AC (1d20+7; rolled 4).
        Misses but does 4 damage (static).
        Soldier has 10 hp remaining (14 hp - 4 damage).
    Soldier's turn:
      Stats: HP 10; AC 17; Surges 1; Action Points 0
      Soldier Encounter Attack (standard action):
        Attacks Dwarf Greatweapon Fighter with 24 vs. 17 AC (1d20+8; rolled 16).
        Hits for 9 damage (2d10+3; rolled 3, 3).
        Dwarf Greatweapon Fighter has 23 hp remaining (32 hp - 9 damage).
        Soldier Encounter Attack has been expended.
    
  Round 2:
    Dwarf Greatweapon Fighter's turn:
      Stats: HP 23; AC 17; Surges 4; Action Points 0
      Dwarven Resilience (minor action):
        Dwarf Greatweapon Fighter spends a healing surge (3 remaining).
        Dwarf Greatweapon Fighter heals 8 hp (23 hp -> 31 hp; 0 hp wasted).
        Dwarf Greatweapon Fighter gains a +2 defense bonus (expires at end of next turn).
        Dwarven Resilience has been expended.
      Reaping Strike (standard action):
        Attacks Soldier with 23 vs. 17 AC (1d20+7; rolled 16).
        Hits for 14 damage (2d6+4; rolled 4, 6).
        Soldier has -4 hp remaining (10 hp - 14 damage).
    Soldier has died!
    
  Heroes win!
  Dwarf Greatweapon Fighter takes a short rest.
    Dwarven Resilience recharges.
    Steel Serpent Strike recharges.
    Spend Action Point recharges.
    +2 defense bonus expires.
  
FIGHT #4:
  Roll initiative!
    Dwarf Greatweapon Fighter rolls 19 initiative (1d20+2; rolled 17).
    Soldier rolls 15 initiative (1d20+3; rolled 12).
    Initiative order: 
      Dwarf Greatweapon Fighter
      Soldier
  
  Round 1:
    Dwarf Greatweapon Fighter's turn:
      Stats: HP 31; AC 17; Surges 3; Action Points 0
      Steel Serpent Strike (standard action):
        Attacks Soldier with 12 vs. 17 AC (1d20+7; rolled 5).
        Misses.
        Steel Serpent Strike has been expended.
    Soldier's turn:
      Stats: HP 29; AC 17; Surges 1; Action Points 0
      Soldier Encounter Attack (standard action):
        Attacks Dwarf Greatweapon Fighter with 12 vs. 17 AC (1d20+8; rolled 4).
        Misses.
        Soldier Encounter Attack has been expended.
    
  Round 2:
    Dwarf Greatweapon Fighter's turn:
      Stats: HP 31; AC 17; Surges 3; Action Points 0
      Reaping Strike (standard action):
        Attacks Soldier with 25 vs. 17 AC (1d20+7; rolled 18).
        Hits for 8 damage (2d6+4; rolled 1, 3).
        Soldier has 21 hp remaining (29 hp - 8 damage).
    Soldier's turn:
      Stats: HP 21; AC 17; Surges 1; Action Points 0
      Soldier Basic Attack (standard action):
        Attacks Dwarf Greatweapon Fighter with 21 vs. 17 AC (1d20+8; rolled 13).
        Hits for 6 damage (1d10+3; rolled 3).
        Dwarf Greatweapon Fighter has 25 hp remaining (31 hp - 6 damage).
    
  Round 3:
    Dwarf Greatweapon Fighter's turn:
      Stats: HP 25; AC 17; Surges 3; Action Points 0
      Reaping Strike (standard action):
        Attacks Soldier with 10 vs. 17 AC (1d20+7; rolled 3).
        Misses but does 4 damage (static).
        Soldier has 17 hp remaining (21 hp - 4 damage).
    Soldier's turn:
      Stats: HP 17; AC 17; Surges 1; Action Points 0
      Soldier Basic Attack (standard action):
        Attacks Dwarf Greatweapon Fighter with 23 vs. 17 AC (1d20+8; rolled 15).
        Hits for 10 damage (1d10+3; rolled 7).
        Dwarf Greatweapon Fighter has 15 hp remaining (25 hp - 10 damage).
    
  Round 4:
    Dwarf Greatweapon Fighter's turn:
      Stats: HP 15; AC 17; Surges 3; Action Points 0
      Dwarven Resilience (minor action):
        Dwarf Greatweapon Fighter spends a healing surge (2 remaining).
        Dwarf Greatweapon Fighter heals 8 hp (15 hp -> 23 hp; 0 hp wasted).
        Dwarf Greatweapon Fighter gains a +2 defense bonus (expires at end of next turn).
        Dwarven Resilience has been expended.
      Reaping Strike (standard action):
        Attacks Soldier with 25 vs. 17 AC (1d20+7; rolled 18).
        Hits for 12 damage (2d6+4; rolled 6, 2).
        Soldier has 5 hp remaining (17 hp - 12 damage).
    Soldier's turn:
      Stats: HP 5; AC 17; Surges 1; Action Points 0
      Soldier Basic Attack (standard action):
        Attacks Dwarf Greatweapon Fighter with 26 vs. 19 AC (1d20+8; rolled 18).
        Hits for 6 damage (1d10+3; rolled 3).
        Dwarf Greatweapon Fighter has 17 hp remaining (23 hp - 6 damage).
    
  Round 5:
    Dwarf Greatweapon Fighter's turn:
      Stats: HP 17; AC 19; Surges 2; Action Points 0
      Conditions:
        +2 defense bonus (expires at the end of this turn).
      Reaping Strike (standard action):
        Attacks Soldier with 20 vs. 17 AC (1d20+7; rolled 13).
        Hits for 11 damage (2d6+4; rolled 4, 3).
        Soldier has -6 hp remaining (5 hp - 11 damage).
      +2 defense bonus expires.
    Soldier has died!
    
  Heroes win!
  Dwarf Greatweapon Fighter takes a short rest.
    Dwarf Greatweapon Fighter spends a healing surge (1 remaining).
    Dwarf Greatweapon Fighter heals 8 hp (17 hp -> 25 hp; 0 hp wasted).
    Dwarf Greatweapon Fighter spends a healing surge (0 remaining).
    Dwarf Greatweapon Fighter heals 8 hp (25 hp -> 32 hp; 1 hp wasted).
    Dwarven Resilience recharges.
    Steel Serpent Strike recharges.
    Milestone:
      Dwarf Greatweapon Fighter gains an action point.
  
FIGHT #5:
  Roll initiative!
    Dwarf Greatweapon Fighter rolls 20 initiative (1d20+2; rolled 18).
    Soldier rolls 4 initiative (1d20+3; rolled 1).
    Initiative order: 
      Dwarf Greatweapon Fighter
      Soldier
  
  Round 1:
    Dwarf Greatweapon Fighter's turn:
      Stats: HP 32; AC 17; Surges 0; Action Points 1
      Steel Serpent Strike (standard action):
        Attacks Soldier with 14 vs. 17 AC (1d20+7; rolled 7).
        Misses.
        Steel Serpent Strike has been expended.
      Spend Action Point (free action):
        Dwarf Greatweapon Fighter spends an action point (0 remaining).
        Dwarf Greatweapon Fighter gains a standard action.
        Spend Action Point has been expended.
      Reaping Strike (standard action):
        Attacks Soldier with 12 vs. 17 AC (1d20+7; rolled 5).
        Misses but does 4 damage (static).
        Soldier has 25 hp remaining (29 hp - 4 damage).
    Soldier's turn:
      Stats: HP 25; AC 17; Surges 1; Action Points 0
      Soldier Encounter Attack (standard action):
        Attacks Dwarf Greatweapon Fighter with 18 vs. 17 AC (1d20+8; rolled 10).
        Hits for 15 damage (2d10+3; rolled 10, 2).
        Dwarf Greatweapon Fighter has 17 hp remaining (32 hp - 15 damage).
        Soldier Encounter Attack has been expended.
    
  Round 2:
    Dwarf Greatweapon Fighter's turn:
      Stats: HP 17; AC 17; Surges 0; Action Points 0
      Reaping Strike (standard action):
        Attacks Soldier with 15 vs. 17 AC (1d20+7; rolled 8).
        Misses but does 4 damage (static).
        Soldier has 21 hp remaining (25 hp - 4 damage).
    Soldier's turn:
      Stats: HP 21; AC 17; Surges 1; Action Points 0
      Soldier Basic Attack (standard action):
        Attacks Dwarf Greatweapon Fighter with 20 vs. 17 AC (1d20+8; rolled 12).
        Hits for 7 damage (1d10+3; rolled 4).
        Dwarf Greatweapon Fighter has 10 hp remaining (17 hp - 7 damage).
    
  Round 3:
    Dwarf Greatweapon Fighter's turn:
      Stats: HP 10; AC 17; Surges 0; Action Points 0
      Reaping Strike (standard action):
        Attacks Soldier with 17 vs. 17 AC (1d20+7; rolled 10).
        Hits for 9 damage (2d6+4; rolled 2, 3).
        Soldier has 12 hp remaining (21 hp - 9 damage).
    Soldier's turn:
      Stats: HP 12; AC 17; Surges 1; Action Points 0
      Soldier Basic Attack (standard action):
        Attacks Dwarf Greatweapon Fighter with 17 vs. 17 AC (1d20+8; rolled 9).
        Hits for 13 damage (1d10+3; rolled 10).
        Dwarf Greatweapon Fighter has -3 hp remaining (10 hp - 13 damage).
    
  Round 4:
    Dwarf Greatweapon Fighter's turn:
      Stats: HP -3; AC 17; Surges 0; Action Points 0
      Dwarf Greatweapon Fighter is dying (0 death saves failed).
        Rolls death saving throw and gets a 12 (1d20; rolled 12).
        Passes.
    Soldier's turn:
      Stats: HP 12; AC 17; Surges 1; Action Points 0
      Soldier Basic Attack (standard action):
        Attacks Dwarf Greatweapon Fighter with 17 vs. 17 AC (1d20+8; rolled 9).
        Hits for 7 damage (1d10+3; rolled 4).
        Dwarf Greatweapon Fighter has -10 hp remaining (-3 hp - 7 damage).
    
  Round 5:
    Dwarf Greatweapon Fighter's turn:
      Stats: HP -10; AC 17; Surges 0; Action Points 0
      Dwarf Greatweapon Fighter is dying (0 death saves failed).
        Rolls death saving throw and gets a 16 (1d20; rolled 16).
        Passes.
    Soldier's turn:
      Stats: HP 12; AC 17; Surges 1; Action Points 0
      Soldier Basic Attack (standard action):
        Attacks Dwarf Greatweapon Fighter with 14 vs. 17 AC (1d20+8; rolled 6).
        Misses.
    
  Round 6:
    Dwarf Greatweapon Fighter's turn:
      Stats: HP -10; AC 17; Surges 0; Action Points 0
      Dwarf Greatweapon Fighter is dying (0 death saves failed).
        Rolls death saving throw and gets a 1 (1d20; rolled 1).
        Fails. 2 failures remaining before death.
    Soldier's turn:
      Stats: HP 12; AC 17; Surges 1; Action Points 0
      Soldier Basic Attack (standard action):
        Attacks Dwarf Greatweapon Fighter with 17 vs. 17 AC (1d20+8; rolled 9).
        Hits for 4 damage (1d10+3; rolled 1).
        Dwarf Greatweapon Fighter has -14 hp remaining (-10 hp - 4 damage).
    
  Round 7:
    Dwarf Greatweapon Fighter's turn:
      Stats: HP -14; AC 17; Surges 0; Action Points 0
      Dwarf Greatweapon Fighter is dying (1 death saves failed).
        Rolls death saving throw and gets a 4 (1d20; rolled 4).
        Fails. 1 failures remaining before death.
    Soldier's turn:
      Stats: HP 12; AC 17; Surges 1; Action Points 0
      Soldier Basic Attack (standard action):
        Attacks Dwarf Greatweapon Fighter with 15 vs. 17 AC (1d20+8; rolled 7).
        Misses.
    
  Round 8:
    Dwarf Greatweapon Fighter's turn:
      Stats: HP -14; AC 17; Surges 0; Action Points 0
      Dwarf Greatweapon Fighter is dying (2 death saves failed).
        Rolls death saving throw and gets a 13 (1d20; rolled 13).
        Passes.
    Soldier's turn:
      Stats: HP 12; AC 17; Surges 1; Action Points 0
      Soldier Basic Attack (standard action):
        Attacks Dwarf Greatweapon Fighter with 21 vs. 17 AC (1d20+8; rolled 13).
        Hits for 9 damage (1d10+3; rolled 6).
        Dwarf Greatweapon Fighter has -23 hp remaining (-14 hp - 9 damage).
    Dwarf Greatweapon Fighter has died!
    
  Villains win!
```
[/sblock]
[sblock=Example of 5 fight(s) survived (63.6% chance)

```
FIGHT #1:
  Roll initiative!
    Dwarf Greatweapon Fighter rolls 3 initiative (1d20+2; rolled 1).
    Soldier rolls 12 initiative (1d20+3; rolled 9).
    Initiative order: 
      Soldier
      Dwarf Greatweapon Fighter
  
  Round 1:
    Soldier's turn:
      Stats: HP 29; AC 17; Surges 1; Action Points 0
      Soldier Encounter Attack (standard action):
        Attacks Dwarf Greatweapon Fighter with 11 vs. 17 AC (1d20+8; rolled 3).
        Misses.
        Soldier Encounter Attack has been expended.
    Dwarf Greatweapon Fighter's turn:
      Stats: HP 32; AC 17; Surges 10; Action Points 1
      Brute Strike (standard action):
        Attacks Soldier with 10 vs. 17 AC (1d20+7; rolled 3).
        Misses.
        Brute Strike was not expended (Reliable).
      Spend Action Point (free action):
        Dwarf Greatweapon Fighter spends an action point (0 remaining).
        Dwarf Greatweapon Fighter gains a standard action.
        Spend Action Point has been expended.
      Brute Strike (standard action):
        Attacks Soldier with 17 vs. 17 AC (1d20+7; rolled 10).
        Hits for 26 damage (6d6+4; rolled 3, 4, 3, 1, 6, 5).
        Soldier has 3 hp remaining (29 hp - 26 damage).
        Brute Strike has been expended.
    
  Round 2:
    Soldier's turn:
      Stats: HP 3; AC 17; Surges 1; Action Points 0
      Soldier Basic Attack (standard action):
        Attacks Dwarf Greatweapon Fighter with 23 vs. 17 AC (1d20+8; rolled 15).
        Hits for 7 damage (1d10+3; rolled 4).
        Dwarf Greatweapon Fighter has 25 hp remaining (32 hp - 7 damage).
    Dwarf Greatweapon Fighter's turn:
      Stats: HP 25; AC 17; Surges 10; Action Points 0
      Steel Serpent Strike (standard action):
        Attacks Soldier with 23 vs. 17 AC (1d20+7; rolled 16).
        Hits for 15 damage (4d6+4; rolled 3, 2, 5, 1).
        Soldier has -12 hp remaining (3 hp - 15 damage).
        Steel Serpent Strike has been expended.
    Soldier has died!
    
  Heroes win!
  Dwarf Greatweapon Fighter takes a short rest.
    Dwarf Greatweapon Fighter spends a healing surge (9 remaining).
    Dwarf Greatweapon Fighter heals 8 hp (25 hp -> 32 hp; 1 hp wasted).
    Steel Serpent Strike recharges.
    Spend Action Point recharges.
  
FIGHT #2:
  Roll initiative!
    Dwarf Greatweapon Fighter rolls 13 initiative (1d20+2; rolled 11).
    Soldier rolls 14 initiative (1d20+3; rolled 11).
    Initiative order: 
      Soldier
      Dwarf Greatweapon Fighter
  
  Round 1:
    Soldier's turn:
      Stats: HP 29; AC 17; Surges 1; Action Points 0
      Soldier Encounter Attack (standard action):
        Attacks Dwarf Greatweapon Fighter with 27 vs. 17 AC (1d20+8; rolled 19).
        Hits for 7 damage (2d10+3; rolled 1, 3).
        Dwarf Greatweapon Fighter has 25 hp remaining (32 hp - 7 damage).
        Soldier Encounter Attack has been expended.
    Dwarf Greatweapon Fighter's turn:
      Stats: HP 25; AC 17; Surges 9; Action Points 0
      Steel Serpent Strike (standard action):
        Attacks Soldier with 23 vs. 17 AC (1d20+7; rolled 16).
        Hits for 18 damage (4d6+4; rolled 5, 5, 1, 3).
        Soldier has 11 hp remaining (29 hp - 18 damage).
        Steel Serpent Strike has been expended.
    
  Round 2:
    Soldier's turn:
      Stats: HP 11; AC 17; Surges 1; Action Points 0
      Soldier Basic Attack (standard action):
        Attacks Dwarf Greatweapon Fighter with 9 vs. 17 AC (1d20+8; rolled 1).
        Misses.
    Dwarf Greatweapon Fighter's turn:
      Stats: HP 25; AC 17; Surges 9; Action Points 0
      Reaping Strike (standard action):
        Attacks Soldier with 10 vs. 17 AC (1d20+7; rolled 3).
        Misses but does 4 damage (static).
        Soldier has 7 hp remaining (11 hp - 4 damage).
    
  Round 3:
    Soldier's turn:
      Stats: HP 7; AC 17; Surges 1; Action Points 0
      Soldier Basic Attack (standard action):
        Attacks Dwarf Greatweapon Fighter with 14 vs. 17 AC (1d20+8; rolled 6).
        Misses.
    Dwarf Greatweapon Fighter's turn:
      Stats: HP 25; AC 17; Surges 9; Action Points 0
      Reaping Strike (standard action):
        Attacks Soldier with 19 vs. 17 AC (1d20+7; rolled 12).
        Hits for 15 damage (2d6+4; rolled 5, 6).
        Soldier has -8 hp remaining (7 hp - 15 damage).
    Soldier has died!
    
  Heroes win!
  Dwarf Greatweapon Fighter takes a short rest.
    Dwarf Greatweapon Fighter spends a healing surge (8 remaining).
    Dwarf Greatweapon Fighter heals 8 hp (25 hp -> 32 hp; 1 hp wasted).
    Steel Serpent Strike recharges.
    Milestone:
      Dwarf Greatweapon Fighter gains an action point.
  
FIGHT #3:
  Roll initiative!
    Dwarf Greatweapon Fighter rolls 16 initiative (1d20+2; rolled 14).
    Soldier rolls 18 initiative (1d20+3; rolled 15).
    Initiative order: 
      Soldier
      Dwarf Greatweapon Fighter
  
  Round 1:
    Soldier's turn:
      Stats: HP 29; AC 17; Surges 1; Action Points 0
      Soldier Encounter Attack (standard action):
        Attacks Dwarf Greatweapon Fighter with 15 vs. 17 AC (1d20+8; rolled 7).
        Misses.
        Soldier Encounter Attack has been expended.
    Dwarf Greatweapon Fighter's turn:
      Stats: HP 32; AC 17; Surges 8; Action Points 1
      Steel Serpent Strike (standard action):
        Attacks Soldier with 19 vs. 17 AC (1d20+7; rolled 12).
        Hits for 17 damage (4d6+4; rolled 2, 3, 2, 6).
        Soldier has 12 hp remaining (29 hp - 17 damage).
        Steel Serpent Strike has been expended.
      Spend Action Point (free action):
        Dwarf Greatweapon Fighter spends an action point (0 remaining).
        Dwarf Greatweapon Fighter gains a standard action.
        Spend Action Point has been expended.
      Reaping Strike (standard action):
        Attacks Soldier with 12 vs. 17 AC (1d20+7; rolled 5).
        Misses but does 4 damage (static).
        Soldier has 8 hp remaining (12 hp - 4 damage).
    
  Round 2:
    Soldier's turn:
      Stats: HP 8; AC 17; Surges 1; Action Points 0
      Soldier Basic Attack (standard action):
        Attacks Dwarf Greatweapon Fighter with 21 vs. 17 AC (1d20+8; rolled 13).
        Hits for 11 damage (1d10+3; rolled 8).
        Dwarf Greatweapon Fighter has 21 hp remaining (32 hp - 11 damage).
    Dwarf Greatweapon Fighter's turn:
      Stats: HP 21; AC 17; Surges 8; Action Points 0
      Dwarven Resilience (minor action):
        Dwarf Greatweapon Fighter spends a healing surge (7 remaining).
        Dwarf Greatweapon Fighter heals 8 hp (21 hp -> 29 hp; 0 hp wasted).
        Dwarf Greatweapon Fighter gains a +2 defense bonus (expires at end of next turn).
        Dwarven Resilience has been expended.
      Reaping Strike (standard action):
        Attacks Soldier with 13 vs. 17 AC (1d20+7; rolled 6).
        Misses but does 4 damage (static).
        Soldier has 4 hp remaining (8 hp - 4 damage).
    
  Round 3:
    Soldier's turn:
      Stats: HP 4; AC 17; Surges 1; Action Points 0
      Soldier Basic Attack (standard action):
        Attacks Dwarf Greatweapon Fighter with 27 vs. 19 AC (1d20+8; rolled 19).
        Hits for 8 damage (1d10+3; rolled 5).
        Dwarf Greatweapon Fighter has 21 hp remaining (29 hp - 8 damage).
    Dwarf Greatweapon Fighter's turn:
      Stats: HP 21; AC 19; Surges 7; Action Points 0
      Conditions:
        +2 defense bonus (expires at the end of this turn).
      Reaping Strike (standard action):
        Attacks Soldier with 21 vs. 17 AC (1d20+7; rolled 14).
        Hits for 6 damage (2d6+4; rolled 1, 1).
        Soldier has -2 hp remaining (4 hp - 6 damage).
      +2 defense bonus expires.
    Soldier has died!
    
  Heroes win!
  Dwarf Greatweapon Fighter takes a short rest.
    Dwarf Greatweapon Fighter spends a healing surge (6 remaining).
    Dwarf Greatweapon Fighter heals 8 hp (21 hp -> 29 hp; 0 hp wasted).
    Dwarven Resilience recharges.
    Steel Serpent Strike recharges.
    Spend Action Point recharges.
  
FIGHT #4:
  Roll initiative!
    Dwarf Greatweapon Fighter rolls 4 initiative (1d20+2; rolled 2).
    Soldier rolls 20 initiative (1d20+3; rolled 17).
    Initiative order: 
      Soldier
      Dwarf Greatweapon Fighter
  
  Round 1:
    Soldier's turn:
      Stats: HP 29; AC 17; Surges 1; Action Points 0
      Soldier Encounter Attack (standard action):
        Attacks Dwarf Greatweapon Fighter with 13 vs. 17 AC (1d20+8; rolled 5).
        Misses.
        Soldier Encounter Attack has been expended.
    Dwarf Greatweapon Fighter's turn:
      Stats: HP 29; AC 17; Surges 6; Action Points 0
      Steel Serpent Strike (standard action):
        Attacks Soldier with 14 vs. 17 AC (1d20+7; rolled 7).
        Misses.
        Steel Serpent Strike has been expended.
    
  Round 2:
    Soldier's turn:
      Stats: HP 29; AC 17; Surges 1; Action Points 0
      Soldier Basic Attack (standard action):
        Attacks Dwarf Greatweapon Fighter with 27 vs. 17 AC (1d20+8; rolled 19).
        Hits for 10 damage (1d10+3; rolled 7).
        Dwarf Greatweapon Fighter has 19 hp remaining (29 hp - 10 damage).
    Dwarf Greatweapon Fighter's turn:
      Stats: HP 19; AC 17; Surges 6; Action Points 0
      Dwarven Resilience (minor action):
        Dwarf Greatweapon Fighter spends a healing surge (5 remaining).
        Dwarf Greatweapon Fighter heals 8 hp (19 hp -> 27 hp; 0 hp wasted).
        Dwarf Greatweapon Fighter gains a +2 defense bonus (expires at end of next turn).
        Dwarven Resilience has been expended.
      Reaping Strike (standard action):
        Attacks Soldier with 26 vs. 17 AC (1d20+7; rolled 19).
        Hits for 15 damage (2d6+4; rolled 5, 6).
        Soldier has 14 hp remaining (29 hp - 15 damage).
    
  Round 3:
    Soldier's turn:
      Stats: HP 14; AC 17; Surges 1; Action Points 0
      Soldier Basic Attack (standard action):
        Attacks Dwarf Greatweapon Fighter with 16 vs. 19 AC (1d20+8; rolled 8).
        Misses.
    Dwarf Greatweapon Fighter's turn:
      Stats: HP 27; AC 19; Surges 5; Action Points 0
      Conditions:
        +2 defense bonus (expires at the end of this turn).
      Reaping Strike (standard action):
        Attacks Soldier with 9 vs. 17 AC (1d20+7; rolled 2).
        Misses but does 4 damage (static).
        Soldier has 10 hp remaining (14 hp - 4 damage).
      +2 defense bonus expires.
    
  Round 4:
    Soldier's turn:
      Stats: HP 10; AC 17; Surges 1; Action Points 0
      Soldier Basic Attack (standard action):
        Attacks Dwarf Greatweapon Fighter with 18 vs. 17 AC (1d20+8; rolled 10).
        Hits for 10 damage (1d10+3; rolled 7).
        Dwarf Greatweapon Fighter has 17 hp remaining (27 hp - 10 damage).
    Dwarf Greatweapon Fighter's turn:
      Stats: HP 17; AC 17; Surges 5; Action Points 0
      Reaping Strike (standard action):
        Attacks Soldier with 26 vs. 17 AC (1d20+7; rolled 19).
        Hits for 13 damage (2d6+4; rolled 3, 6).
        Soldier has -3 hp remaining (10 hp - 13 damage).
    Soldier has died!
    
  Heroes win!
  Dwarf Greatweapon Fighter takes a short rest.
    Dwarf Greatweapon Fighter spends a healing surge (4 remaining).
    Dwarf Greatweapon Fighter heals 8 hp (17 hp -> 25 hp; 0 hp wasted).
    Dwarf Greatweapon Fighter spends a healing surge (3 remaining).
    Dwarf Greatweapon Fighter heals 8 hp (25 hp -> 32 hp; 1 hp wasted).
    Dwarven Resilience recharges.
    Steel Serpent Strike recharges.
    Milestone:
      Dwarf Greatweapon Fighter gains an action point.
  
FIGHT #5:
  Roll initiative!
    Dwarf Greatweapon Fighter rolls 5 initiative (1d20+2; rolled 3).
    Soldier rolls 8 initiative (1d20+3; rolled 5).
    Initiative order: 
      Soldier
      Dwarf Greatweapon Fighter
  
  Round 1:
    Soldier's turn:
      Stats: HP 29; AC 17; Surges 1; Action Points 0
      Soldier Encounter Attack (standard action):
        Attacks Dwarf Greatweapon Fighter with 23 vs. 17 AC (1d20+8; rolled 15).
        Hits for 11 damage (2d10+3; rolled 5, 3).
        Dwarf Greatweapon Fighter has 21 hp remaining (32 hp - 11 damage).
        Soldier Encounter Attack has been expended.
    Dwarf Greatweapon Fighter's turn:
      Stats: HP 21; AC 17; Surges 3; Action Points 1
      Dwarven Resilience (minor action):
        Dwarf Greatweapon Fighter spends a healing surge (2 remaining).
        Dwarf Greatweapon Fighter heals 8 hp (21 hp -> 29 hp; 0 hp wasted).
        Dwarf Greatweapon Fighter gains a +2 defense bonus (expires at end of next turn).
        Dwarven Resilience has been expended.
      Steel Serpent Strike (standard action):
        Attacks Soldier with 23 vs. 17 AC (1d20+7; rolled 16).
        Hits for 17 damage (4d6+4; rolled 3, 2, 4, 4).
        Soldier has 12 hp remaining (29 hp - 17 damage).
        Steel Serpent Strike has been expended.
      Spend Action Point (free action):
        Dwarf Greatweapon Fighter spends an action point (0 remaining).
        Dwarf Greatweapon Fighter gains a standard action.
        Spend Action Point has been expended.
      Reaping Strike (standard action):
        Attacks Soldier with 21 vs. 17 AC (1d20+7; rolled 14).
        Hits for 13 damage (2d6+4; rolled 5, 4).
        Soldier has -1 hp remaining (12 hp - 13 damage).
    Soldier has died!
    
  Heroes win!
  Dwarf Greatweapon Fighter takes a short rest.
    Dwarven Resilience recharges.
    Steel Serpent Strike recharges.
    Spend Action Point recharges.
    +2 defense bonus expires.
```
[/sblock]
[/sblock]
[/sblock]


----------



## keterys (Nov 24, 2009)

Toughness is extremely good at 1st level and in a one on one situation...

That said, I have several characters I play in groups where toughness is worthless. I've literally never been that close to dropped nor needed the tiny amount more healing. 

One of those things where you need to spread it out to a group simulation before it really registers one way or another.

Very cool, though. If its easy, try the same thing with the guardian fighter - ie, like a warhammer & toughness vs. craghammer + dwt. It does look like from the above fights that a lot of the 2+W damage DWT gives ends up blow through on those fights.


----------



## Truename (Nov 24, 2009)

Elric said:


> Now, you don't know what p is, but one "good" estimate is to use the observed fraction of successes in the data.  So if you do *n* trials and a fraction *f* are successes, the 95% confidence interval is* f* +- 1.960*sqrt( *f**(1-*f*)/*n*).




Perfect! Thanks. I've added it to the sim's results.


----------



## Truename (Nov 24, 2009)

keterys said:


> If its easy, try the same thing with the guardian fighter - ie, like a warhammer & toughness vs. craghammer + dwt. It does look like from the above fights that a lot of the 2+W damage DWT gives ends up blow through on those fights.




No problem. The sim is far enough along that this sort of match-up is pretty easy (and not too error prone).

The guardian fighter with the previous build--Warhammer + Toughness--had a survivability of 54.7% +/- 3.1%.

The new build... surprised me. It has a survivability of 37.6% +/- 3.0% (*wrong*, see below). I thought it would be in the same ballpark, but in fact it's much worse than the Toughness build. I thought I made a mistake somewhere, but as far as I can see, everything's working properly.

*Update:* There is an error in the Craghammer build, as keterys points out in the next post. I've posted the correct results below.


----------



## keterys (Nov 24, 2009)

It's not getting the +2 to craghammer damage in its damage rolls, as one quick thing...

Btw, 27 hp is really quite low for a dwarven fighter. Minimum Con, I guess?


----------



## Truename (Nov 24, 2009)

keterys said:


> It's not getting the +2 to craghammer damage in its damage rolls, as one quick thing...




Oops, so it isn't. That makes me feel better--I wanted it to be more balanced.  I'll update my previous post when I fix it.

I'm in the middle of extracting out feats as stand-alone entities (rather than built-in to the PCs' stats) and I had forgotten that I hadn't done damage bonuses on the Guardian Fighter yet. All the stuff I've posted for the Greatweapon Fighter should be fine.



> Btw, 27 hp is really quite low for a dwarven fighter. Minimum Con, I guess?



I just used the "choose my ability scores" button in the Character Builder. I figure I'll switch over to Stalker0's iconics at some point, since we're after the same goal.


----------



## Truename (Nov 24, 2009)

keterys said:


> If its easy, try the same thing with the guardian fighter - ie, like a warhammer & toughness vs. craghammer + dwt. It does look like from the above fights that a lot of the 2+W damage DWT gives ends up blow through on those fights.




Okay, I've re-run the sim with the correct damage calculation. The two Guardian Fighter builds are much more balanced than my first run indicated. Also, just for fun, I swapped Brute Strike for Comeback Strike in the Craghammer build.

Warhammer + Toughness: 54.7% +/- 3.1%.
Craghammer + Dwarven Weapon Training: 49.8% +/- 3.1%.
Craghammer w/ Brute Strike instead of Comeback Strike: 49.6% +/- 3.1%

[sblock=Warhammer + Toughness build]

[sblock=Combatants]

```
Level 1 Dwarf Guardian Fighter:
  PC
    Class: Fighter
  Stats: HP 32; AC 19; Surges 10; Action Points 1
  Initiative Bonus: +2
  Weapons:
    Warhammer:
      One-handed weapon
      Damage: 1d10
      Proficient: +2
      Group(s): hammer
  Feats:
    Toughness: Add 5 hp.
  Powers:
    Dwarven Resilience:
      Encounter
      Minor Action
      Effect:
        Spend a healing surge and regain 8 hit points.
        Gain a +2 defense bonus until end of next turn.
    Comeback Strike:
      Daily * Reliable
      Standard Action
      Attack: 1d20+7 vs. AC
      Hit: 
        2d10+4 damage
        Spend a healing surge
    Steel Serpent Strike:
      Encounter
      Standard Action
      Attack: 1d20+7 vs. AC
      Hit: 2d10+4 damage
    Reaping Strike:
      At-Will
      Standard Action
      Attack: 1d20+7 vs. AC
      Hit: 1d10+4 damage
      Miss: 2 damage
    Spend Action Point:
      Encounter
      Free Action
      Effect: Spend an action point and gain a standard action.

Level 1 Soldier:
  Monster
  Stats: HP 29; AC 17; Surges 1; Action Points 0
  Initiative Bonus: +3
  Powers:
    Soldier Encounter Attack:
      Encounter
      Standard Action
      Attack: 1d20+8 vs. AC
      Hit: 2d10+3 damage
    Soldier Basic Attack:
      At-Will
      Standard Action
      Attack: 1d20+8 vs. AC
      Hit: 1d10+3 damage
    Spend Action Point:
      Encounter
      Free Action
      Effect: Spend an action point and gain a standard action.
```
[/sblock]

```
Days simulated: 1000

Avg rounds per fight (when survived): 4.0
  1  (6.3%): ===================
  2 (22.1%): ================================================
  3 (41.9%): ============================================================
  4 (63.8%): ===================================================================
  5 (80.4%): ==================================================
  6 (90.7%): ===============================
  7 (96.8%): ==================
  8 (98.7%): =====
  9 (99.5%): ==

Avg fights survived: 3.8
  0  (4.7%): =====
  1 (15.2%): ============
  2 (20.6%): ======
  3 (32.2%): ==============
  4 (45.3%): ================
  5(100.0%): ===================================================================

Avg surges remaining (survivors only): 1.1 of 10
  0 (56.5%): ===================================================================
  1 (70.7%): ================
  2 (82.4%): =============
  3 (90.3%): =========
  4 (95.1%): =====
  5 (97.6%): ===
  6 (98.9%): =

Survival rate: 54.7% +/- 3.1%
```
[sblock=Example combats]
[sblock=Example of 0 fight(s) survived (4.7% chance)

```
FIGHT #1:
  Roll initiative!
    Dwarf Guardian Fighter rolls 15 initiative (1d20+2; rolled 13).
    Soldier rolls 9 initiative (1d20+3; rolled 6).
    Initiative order: 
      Dwarf Guardian Fighter
      Soldier
  
  Round 1:
    Dwarf Guardian Fighter's turn:
      Stats: HP 32; AC 19; Surges 10; Action Points 1
      Steel Serpent Strike (standard action):
        Attacks Soldier with 23 vs. 17 AC (1d20+7; rolled 16).
        Hits for 16 damage (2d10+4; rolled 5, 7).
        Soldier has 13 hp remaining (29 hp - 16 damage).
        Steel Serpent Strike has been expended.
      Spend Action Point (free action):
        Dwarf Guardian Fighter spends an action point (0 remaining).
        Dwarf Guardian Fighter gains a standard action.
        Spend Action Point has been expended.
      Reaping Strike (standard action):
        Attacks Soldier with 8 vs. 17 AC (1d20+7; rolled 1).
        Misses but does 2 damage (static).
        Soldier has 11 hp remaining (13 hp - 2 damage).
    Soldier's turn:
      Stats: HP 11; AC 17; Surges 1; Action Points 0
      Soldier Encounter Attack (standard action):
        Attacks Dwarf Guardian Fighter with 28 vs. 19 AC (1d20+8; rolled 20).
        Crits for 23 damage (2d10+3; maximized).
        Dwarf Guardian Fighter has 9 hp remaining (32 hp - 23 damage).
        Soldier Encounter Attack has been expended.
    
  Round 2:
    Dwarf Guardian Fighter's turn:
      Stats: HP 9; AC 19; Surges 10; Action Points 0
      Dwarven Resilience (minor action):
        Dwarf Guardian Fighter spends a healing surge (9 remaining).
        Dwarf Guardian Fighter heals 8 hp (9 hp -> 17 hp; 0 hp wasted).
        Dwarf Guardian Fighter gains a +2 defense bonus (expires at end of next turn).
        Dwarven Resilience has been expended.
      Reaping Strike (standard action):
        Attacks Soldier with 8 vs. 17 AC (1d20+7; rolled 1).
        Misses but does 2 damage (static).
        Soldier has 9 hp remaining (11 hp - 2 damage).
    Soldier's turn:
      Stats: HP 9; AC 17; Surges 1; Action Points 0
      Soldier Basic Attack (standard action):
        Attacks Dwarf Guardian Fighter with 11 vs. 21 AC (1d20+8; rolled 3).
        Misses.
    
  Round 3:
    Dwarf Guardian Fighter's turn:
      Stats: HP 17; AC 21; Surges 9; Action Points 0
      Conditions:
        +2 defense bonus (expires at the end of this turn).
      Reaping Strike (standard action):
        Attacks Soldier with 13 vs. 17 AC (1d20+7; rolled 6).
        Misses but does 2 damage (static).
        Soldier has 7 hp remaining (9 hp - 2 damage).
      +2 defense bonus expires.
    Soldier's turn:
      Stats: HP 7; AC 17; Surges 1; Action Points 0
      Soldier Basic Attack (standard action):
        Attacks Dwarf Guardian Fighter with 23 vs. 19 AC (1d20+8; rolled 15).
        Hits for 11 damage (1d10+3; rolled 8).
        Dwarf Guardian Fighter has 6 hp remaining (17 hp - 11 damage).
    
  Round 4:
    Dwarf Guardian Fighter's turn:
      Stats: HP 6; AC 19; Surges 9; Action Points 0
      Comeback Strike (standard action):
        Attacks Soldier with 14 vs. 17 AC (1d20+7; rolled 7).
        Misses.
        Comeback Strike was not expended (Reliable).
    Soldier's turn:
      Stats: HP 7; AC 17; Surges 1; Action Points 0
      Soldier Basic Attack (standard action):
        Attacks Dwarf Guardian Fighter with 21 vs. 19 AC (1d20+8; rolled 13).
        Hits for 6 damage (1d10+3; rolled 3).
        Dwarf Guardian Fighter has 0 hp remaining (6 hp - 6 damage).
    
  Round 5:
    Dwarf Guardian Fighter's turn:
      Stats: HP 0; AC 19; Surges 9; Action Points 0
      Dwarf Guardian Fighter is dying (0 death saves failed).
        Rolls death saving throw and gets a 2 (1d20; rolled 2).
        Fails. 2 failures remaining before death.
    Soldier's turn:
      Stats: HP 7; AC 17; Surges 1; Action Points 0
      Soldier Basic Attack (standard action):
        Attacks Dwarf Guardian Fighter with 14 vs. 19 AC (1d20+8; rolled 6).
        Misses.
    
  Round 6:
    Dwarf Guardian Fighter's turn:
      Stats: HP 0; AC 19; Surges 9; Action Points 0
      Dwarf Guardian Fighter is dying (1 death saves failed).
        Rolls death saving throw and gets a 2 (1d20; rolled 2).
        Fails. 1 failures remaining before death.
    Soldier's turn:
      Stats: HP 7; AC 17; Surges 1; Action Points 0
      Soldier Basic Attack (standard action):
        Attacks Dwarf Guardian Fighter with 15 vs. 19 AC (1d20+8; rolled 7).
        Misses.
    
  Round 7:
    Dwarf Guardian Fighter's turn:
      Stats: HP 0; AC 19; Surges 9; Action Points 0
      Dwarf Guardian Fighter is dying (2 death saves failed).
        Rolls death saving throw and gets a 5 (1d20; rolled 5).
        Fails. 0 failures remaining before death.
    Soldier's turn:
      Stats: HP 7; AC 17; Surges 1; Action Points 0
    Dwarf Guardian Fighter has died!
    
  Villains win!
```
[/sblock]
[sblock=Example of 1 fight(s) survived (10.5% chance)

```
FIGHT #1:
  Roll initiative!
    Dwarf Guardian Fighter rolls 9 initiative (1d20+2; rolled 7).
    Soldier rolls 4 initiative (1d20+3; rolled 1).
    Initiative order: 
      Dwarf Guardian Fighter
      Soldier
  
  Round 1:
    Dwarf Guardian Fighter's turn:
      Stats: HP 32; AC 19; Surges 10; Action Points 1
      Steel Serpent Strike (standard action):
        Attacks Soldier with 10 vs. 17 AC (1d20+7; rolled 3).
        Misses.
        Steel Serpent Strike has been expended.
      Spend Action Point (free action):
        Dwarf Guardian Fighter spends an action point (0 remaining).
        Dwarf Guardian Fighter gains a standard action.
        Spend Action Point has been expended.
      Reaping Strike (standard action):
        Attacks Soldier with 20 vs. 17 AC (1d20+7; rolled 13).
        Hits for 6 damage (1d10+4; rolled 2).
        Soldier has 23 hp remaining (29 hp - 6 damage).
    Soldier's turn:
      Stats: HP 23; AC 17; Surges 1; Action Points 0
      Soldier Encounter Attack (standard action):
        Attacks Dwarf Guardian Fighter with 22 vs. 19 AC (1d20+8; rolled 14).
        Hits for 12 damage (2d10+3; rolled 6, 3).
        Dwarf Guardian Fighter has 20 hp remaining (32 hp - 12 damage).
        Soldier Encounter Attack has been expended.
    
  Round 2:
    Dwarf Guardian Fighter's turn:
      Stats: HP 20; AC 19; Surges 10; Action Points 0
      Dwarven Resilience (minor action):
        Dwarf Guardian Fighter spends a healing surge (9 remaining).
        Dwarf Guardian Fighter heals 8 hp (20 hp -> 28 hp; 0 hp wasted).
        Dwarf Guardian Fighter gains a +2 defense bonus (expires at end of next turn).
        Dwarven Resilience has been expended.
      Reaping Strike (standard action):
        Attacks Soldier with 22 vs. 17 AC (1d20+7; rolled 15).
        Hits for 13 damage (1d10+4; rolled 9).
        Soldier has 10 hp remaining (23 hp - 13 damage).
    Soldier's turn:
      Stats: HP 10; AC 17; Surges 1; Action Points 0
      Soldier Basic Attack (standard action):
        Attacks Dwarf Guardian Fighter with 20 vs. 21 AC (1d20+8; rolled 12).
        Misses.
    
  Round 3:
    Dwarf Guardian Fighter's turn:
      Stats: HP 28; AC 21; Surges 9; Action Points 0
      Conditions:
        +2 defense bonus (expires at the end of this turn).
      Reaping Strike (standard action):
        Attacks Soldier with 9 vs. 17 AC (1d20+7; rolled 2).
        Misses but does 2 damage (static).
        Soldier has 8 hp remaining (10 hp - 2 damage).
      +2 defense bonus expires.
    Soldier's turn:
      Stats: HP 8; AC 17; Surges 1; Action Points 0
      Soldier Basic Attack (standard action):
        Attacks Dwarf Guardian Fighter with 23 vs. 19 AC (1d20+8; rolled 15).
        Hits for 4 damage (1d10+3; rolled 1).
        Dwarf Guardian Fighter has 24 hp remaining (28 hp - 4 damage).
    
  Round 4:
    Dwarf Guardian Fighter's turn:
      Stats: HP 24; AC 19; Surges 9; Action Points 0
      Reaping Strike (standard action):
        Attacks Soldier with 12 vs. 17 AC (1d20+7; rolled 5).
        Misses but does 2 damage (static).
        Soldier has 6 hp remaining (8 hp - 2 damage).
    Soldier's turn:
      Stats: HP 6; AC 17; Surges 1; Action Points 0
      Soldier Basic Attack (standard action):
        Attacks Dwarf Guardian Fighter with 15 vs. 19 AC (1d20+8; rolled 7).
        Misses.
    
  Round 5:
    Dwarf Guardian Fighter's turn:
      Stats: HP 24; AC 19; Surges 9; Action Points 0
      Reaping Strike (standard action):
        Attacks Soldier with 22 vs. 17 AC (1d20+7; rolled 15).
        Hits for 10 damage (1d10+4; rolled 6).
        Soldier has -4 hp remaining (6 hp - 10 damage).
    Soldier has died!
    
  Heroes win!
  Dwarf Guardian Fighter takes a short rest.
    Dwarf Guardian Fighter spends a healing surge (8 remaining).
    Dwarf Guardian Fighter heals 8 hp (24 hp -> 32 hp; 0 hp wasted).
    Dwarven Resilience recharges.
    Steel Serpent Strike recharges.
    Spend Action Point recharges.
  
FIGHT #2:
  Roll initiative!
    Dwarf Guardian Fighter rolls 3 initiative (1d20+2; rolled 1).
    Soldier rolls 5 initiative (1d20+3; rolled 2).
    Initiative order: 
      Soldier
      Dwarf Guardian Fighter
  
  Round 1:
    Soldier's turn:
      Stats: HP 29; AC 17; Surges 1; Action Points 0
      Soldier Encounter Attack (standard action):
        Attacks Dwarf Guardian Fighter with 20 vs. 19 AC (1d20+8; rolled 12).
        Hits for 18 damage (2d10+3; rolled 9, 6).
        Dwarf Guardian Fighter has 14 hp remaining (32 hp - 18 damage).
        Soldier Encounter Attack has been expended.
    Dwarf Guardian Fighter's turn:
      Stats: HP 14; AC 19; Surges 8; Action Points 0
      Dwarven Resilience (minor action):
        Dwarf Guardian Fighter spends a healing surge (7 remaining).
        Dwarf Guardian Fighter heals 8 hp (14 hp -> 22 hp; 0 hp wasted).
        Dwarf Guardian Fighter gains a +2 defense bonus (expires at end of next turn).
        Dwarven Resilience has been expended.
      Steel Serpent Strike (standard action):
        Attacks Soldier with 15 vs. 17 AC (1d20+7; rolled 8).
        Misses.
        Steel Serpent Strike has been expended.
    
  Round 2:
    Soldier's turn:
      Stats: HP 29; AC 17; Surges 1; Action Points 0
      Soldier Basic Attack (standard action):
        Attacks Dwarf Guardian Fighter with 20 vs. 21 AC (1d20+8; rolled 12).
        Misses.
    Dwarf Guardian Fighter's turn:
      Stats: HP 22; AC 21; Surges 7; Action Points 0
      Conditions:
        +2 defense bonus (expires at the end of this turn).
      Reaping Strike (standard action):
        Attacks Soldier with 10 vs. 17 AC (1d20+7; rolled 3).
        Misses but does 2 damage (static).
        Soldier has 27 hp remaining (29 hp - 2 damage).
      +2 defense bonus expires.
    
  Round 3:
    Soldier's turn:
      Stats: HP 27; AC 17; Surges 1; Action Points 0
      Soldier Basic Attack (standard action):
        Attacks Dwarf Guardian Fighter with 13 vs. 19 AC (1d20+8; rolled 5).
        Misses.
    Dwarf Guardian Fighter's turn:
      Stats: HP 22; AC 19; Surges 7; Action Points 0
      Reaping Strike (standard action):
        Attacks Soldier with 12 vs. 17 AC (1d20+7; rolled 5).
        Misses but does 2 damage (static).
        Soldier has 25 hp remaining (27 hp - 2 damage).
    
  Round 4:
    Soldier's turn:
      Stats: HP 25; AC 17; Surges 1; Action Points 0
      Soldier Basic Attack (standard action):
        Attacks Dwarf Guardian Fighter with 23 vs. 19 AC (1d20+8; rolled 15).
        Hits for 12 damage (1d10+3; rolled 9).
        Dwarf Guardian Fighter has 10 hp remaining (22 hp - 12 damage).
    Dwarf Guardian Fighter's turn:
      Stats: HP 10; AC 19; Surges 7; Action Points 0
      Comeback Strike (standard action):
        Attacks Soldier with 10 vs. 17 AC (1d20+7; rolled 3).
        Misses.
        Comeback Strike was not expended (Reliable).
    
  Round 5:
    Soldier's turn:
      Stats: HP 25; AC 17; Surges 1; Action Points 0
      Soldier Basic Attack (standard action):
        Attacks Dwarf Guardian Fighter with 9 vs. 19 AC (1d20+8; rolled 1).
        Misses.
    Dwarf Guardian Fighter's turn:
      Stats: HP 10; AC 19; Surges 7; Action Points 0
      Comeback Strike (standard action):
        Attacks Soldier with 12 vs. 17 AC (1d20+7; rolled 5).
        Misses.
        Comeback Strike was not expended (Reliable).
    
  Round 6:
    Soldier's turn:
      Stats: HP 25; AC 17; Surges 1; Action Points 0
      Soldier Basic Attack (standard action):
        Attacks Dwarf Guardian Fighter with 19 vs. 19 AC (1d20+8; rolled 11).
        Hits for 10 damage (1d10+3; rolled 7).
        Dwarf Guardian Fighter has 0 hp remaining (10 hp - 10 damage).
    Dwarf Guardian Fighter's turn:
      Stats: HP 0; AC 19; Surges 7; Action Points 0
      Dwarf Guardian Fighter is dying (0 death saves failed).
        Rolls death saving throw and gets a 17 (1d20; rolled 17).
        Passes.
    
  Round 7:
    Soldier's turn:
      Stats: HP 25; AC 17; Surges 1; Action Points 0
      Soldier Basic Attack (standard action):
        Attacks Dwarf Guardian Fighter with 25 vs. 19 AC (1d20+8; rolled 17).
        Hits for 5 damage (1d10+3; rolled 2).
        Dwarf Guardian Fighter has -5 hp remaining (0 hp - 5 damage).
    Dwarf Guardian Fighter's turn:
      Stats: HP -5; AC 19; Surges 7; Action Points 0
      Dwarf Guardian Fighter is dying (0 death saves failed).
        Rolls death saving throw and gets a 17 (1d20; rolled 17).
        Passes.
    
  Round 8:
    Soldier's turn:
      Stats: HP 25; AC 17; Surges 1; Action Points 0
      Soldier Basic Attack (standard action):
        Attacks Dwarf Guardian Fighter with 16 vs. 19 AC (1d20+8; rolled 8).
        Misses.
    Dwarf Guardian Fighter's turn:
      Stats: HP -5; AC 19; Surges 7; Action Points 0
      Dwarf Guardian Fighter is dying (0 death saves failed).
        Rolls death saving throw and gets a 6 (1d20; rolled 6).
        Fails. 2 failures remaining before death.
    
  Round 9:
    Soldier's turn:
      Stats: HP 25; AC 17; Surges 1; Action Points 0
      Soldier Basic Attack (standard action):
        Attacks Dwarf Guardian Fighter with 15 vs. 19 AC (1d20+8; rolled 7).
        Misses.
    Dwarf Guardian Fighter's turn:
      Stats: HP -5; AC 19; Surges 7; Action Points 0
      Dwarf Guardian Fighter is dying (1 death saves failed).
        Rolls death saving throw and gets a 9 (1d20; rolled 9).
        Fails. 1 failures remaining before death.
    
  Round 10:
    Soldier's turn:
      Stats: HP 25; AC 17; Surges 1; Action Points 0
      Soldier Basic Attack (standard action):
        Attacks Dwarf Guardian Fighter with 11 vs. 19 AC (1d20+8; rolled 3).
        Misses.
    Dwarf Guardian Fighter's turn:
      Stats: HP -5; AC 19; Surges 7; Action Points 0
      Dwarf Guardian Fighter is dying (2 death saves failed).
        Rolls death saving throw and gets a 3 (1d20; rolled 3).
        Fails. 0 failures remaining before death.
    
  Villains win!
```
[/sblock]
[sblock=Example of 2 fight(s) survived (5.4% chance)

```
FIGHT #1:
  Roll initiative!
    Dwarf Guardian Fighter rolls 9 initiative (1d20+2; rolled 7).
    Soldier rolls 17 initiative (1d20+3; rolled 14).
    Initiative order: 
      Soldier
      Dwarf Guardian Fighter
  
  Round 1:
    Soldier's turn:
      Stats: HP 29; AC 17; Surges 1; Action Points 0
      Soldier Encounter Attack (standard action):
        Attacks Dwarf Guardian Fighter with 22 vs. 19 AC (1d20+8; rolled 14).
        Hits for 20 damage (2d10+3; rolled 7, 10).
        Dwarf Guardian Fighter has 12 hp remaining (32 hp - 20 damage).
        Soldier Encounter Attack has been expended.
    Dwarf Guardian Fighter's turn:
      Stats: HP 12; AC 19; Surges 10; Action Points 1
      Dwarven Resilience (minor action):
        Dwarf Guardian Fighter spends a healing surge (9 remaining).
        Dwarf Guardian Fighter heals 8 hp (12 hp -> 20 hp; 0 hp wasted).
        Dwarf Guardian Fighter gains a +2 defense bonus (expires at end of next turn).
        Dwarven Resilience has been expended.
      Steel Serpent Strike (standard action):
        Attacks Soldier with 14 vs. 17 AC (1d20+7; rolled 7).
        Misses.
        Steel Serpent Strike has been expended.
      Spend Action Point (free action):
        Dwarf Guardian Fighter spends an action point (0 remaining).
        Dwarf Guardian Fighter gains a standard action.
        Spend Action Point has been expended.
      Reaping Strike (standard action):
        Attacks Soldier with 9 vs. 17 AC (1d20+7; rolled 2).
        Misses but does 2 damage (static).
        Soldier has 27 hp remaining (29 hp - 2 damage).
    
  Round 2:
    Soldier's turn:
      Stats: HP 27; AC 17; Surges 1; Action Points 0
      Soldier Basic Attack (standard action):
        Attacks Dwarf Guardian Fighter with 17 vs. 21 AC (1d20+8; rolled 9).
        Misses.
    Dwarf Guardian Fighter's turn:
      Stats: HP 20; AC 21; Surges 9; Action Points 0
      Conditions:
        +2 defense bonus (expires at the end of this turn).
      Reaping Strike (standard action):
        Attacks Soldier with 21 vs. 17 AC (1d20+7; rolled 14).
        Hits for 6 damage (1d10+4; rolled 2).
        Soldier has 21 hp remaining (27 hp - 6 damage).
      +2 defense bonus expires.
    
  Round 3:
    Soldier's turn:
      Stats: HP 21; AC 17; Surges 1; Action Points 0
      Soldier Basic Attack (standard action):
        Attacks Dwarf Guardian Fighter with 24 vs. 19 AC (1d20+8; rolled 16).
        Hits for 12 damage (1d10+3; rolled 9).
        Dwarf Guardian Fighter has 8 hp remaining (20 hp - 12 damage).
    Dwarf Guardian Fighter's turn:
      Stats: HP 8; AC 19; Surges 9; Action Points 0
      Comeback Strike (standard action):
        Attacks Soldier with 23 vs. 17 AC (1d20+7; rolled 16).
        Hits for 18 damage (2d10+4; rolled 7, 7).
        Soldier has 3 hp remaining (21 hp - 18 damage).
        Dwarf Guardian Fighter spends a healing surge (8 remaining).
        Dwarf Guardian Fighter heals 8 hp (8 hp -> 16 hp; 0 hp wasted).
        Comeback Strike has been expended.
    
  Round 4:
    Soldier's turn:
      Stats: HP 3; AC 17; Surges 1; Action Points 0
      Soldier Basic Attack (standard action):
        Attacks Dwarf Guardian Fighter with 14 vs. 19 AC (1d20+8; rolled 6).
        Misses.
    Dwarf Guardian Fighter's turn:
      Stats: HP 16; AC 19; Surges 8; Action Points 0
      Reaping Strike (standard action):
        Attacks Soldier with 8 vs. 17 AC (1d20+7; rolled 1).
        Misses but does 2 damage (static).
        Soldier has 1 hp remaining (3 hp - 2 damage).
    
  Round 5:
    Soldier's turn:
      Stats: HP 1; AC 17; Surges 1; Action Points 0
      Soldier Basic Attack (standard action):
        Attacks Dwarf Guardian Fighter with 24 vs. 19 AC (1d20+8; rolled 16).
        Hits for 9 damage (1d10+3; rolled 6).
        Dwarf Guardian Fighter has 7 hp remaining (16 hp - 9 damage).
    Dwarf Guardian Fighter's turn:
      Stats: HP 7; AC 19; Surges 8; Action Points 0
      Reaping Strike (standard action):
        Attacks Soldier with 10 vs. 17 AC (1d20+7; rolled 3).
        Misses but does 2 damage (static).
        Soldier has -1 hp remaining (1 hp - 2 damage).
    Soldier has died!
    
  Heroes win!
  Dwarf Guardian Fighter takes a short rest.
    Dwarf Guardian Fighter spends a healing surge (7 remaining).
    Dwarf Guardian Fighter heals 8 hp (7 hp -> 15 hp; 0 hp wasted).
    Dwarf Guardian Fighter spends a healing surge (6 remaining).
    Dwarf Guardian Fighter heals 8 hp (15 hp -> 23 hp; 0 hp wasted).
    Dwarf Guardian Fighter spends a healing surge (5 remaining).
    Dwarf Guardian Fighter heals 8 hp (23 hp -> 31 hp; 0 hp wasted).
    Dwarven Resilience recharges.
    Steel Serpent Strike recharges.
    Spend Action Point recharges.
  
FIGHT #2:
  Roll initiative!
    Dwarf Guardian Fighter rolls 9 initiative (1d20+2; rolled 7).
    Soldier rolls 6 initiative (1d20+3; rolled 3).
    Initiative order: 
      Dwarf Guardian Fighter
      Soldier
  
  Round 1:
    Dwarf Guardian Fighter's turn:
      Stats: HP 31; AC 19; Surges 5; Action Points 0
      Steel Serpent Strike (standard action):
        Attacks Soldier with 19 vs. 17 AC (1d20+7; rolled 12).
        Hits for 17 damage (2d10+4; rolled 7, 6).
        Soldier has 12 hp remaining (29 hp - 17 damage).
        Steel Serpent Strike has been expended.
    Soldier's turn:
      Stats: HP 12; AC 17; Surges 1; Action Points 0
      Soldier Encounter Attack (standard action):
        Attacks Dwarf Guardian Fighter with 24 vs. 19 AC (1d20+8; rolled 16).
        Hits for 8 damage (2d10+3; rolled 1, 4).
        Dwarf Guardian Fighter has 23 hp remaining (31 hp - 8 damage).
        Soldier Encounter Attack has been expended.
    
  Round 2:
    Dwarf Guardian Fighter's turn:
      Stats: HP 23; AC 19; Surges 5; Action Points 0
      Dwarven Resilience (minor action):
        Dwarf Guardian Fighter spends a healing surge (4 remaining).
        Dwarf Guardian Fighter heals 8 hp (23 hp -> 31 hp; 0 hp wasted).
        Dwarf Guardian Fighter gains a +2 defense bonus (expires at end of next turn).
        Dwarven Resilience has been expended.
      Reaping Strike (standard action):
        Attacks Soldier with 13 vs. 17 AC (1d20+7; rolled 6).
        Misses but does 2 damage (static).
        Soldier has 10 hp remaining (12 hp - 2 damage).
    Soldier's turn:
      Stats: HP 10; AC 17; Surges 1; Action Points 0
      Soldier Basic Attack (standard action):
        Attacks Dwarf Guardian Fighter with 10 vs. 21 AC (1d20+8; rolled 2).
        Misses.
    
  Round 3:
    Dwarf Guardian Fighter's turn:
      Stats: HP 31; AC 21; Surges 4; Action Points 0
      Conditions:
        +2 defense bonus (expires at the end of this turn).
      Reaping Strike (standard action):
        Attacks Soldier with 24 vs. 17 AC (1d20+7; rolled 17).
        Hits for 5 damage (1d10+4; rolled 1).
        Soldier has 5 hp remaining (10 hp - 5 damage).
      +2 defense bonus expires.
    Soldier's turn:
      Stats: HP 5; AC 17; Surges 1; Action Points 0
      Soldier Basic Attack (standard action):
        Attacks Dwarf Guardian Fighter with 18 vs. 19 AC (1d20+8; rolled 10).
        Misses.
    
  Round 4:
    Dwarf Guardian Fighter's turn:
      Stats: HP 31; AC 19; Surges 4; Action Points 0
      Reaping Strike (standard action):
        Attacks Soldier with 18 vs. 17 AC (1d20+7; rolled 11).
        Hits for 10 damage (1d10+4; rolled 6).
        Soldier has -5 hp remaining (5 hp - 10 damage).
    Soldier has died!
    
  Heroes win!
  Dwarf Guardian Fighter takes a short rest.
    Dwarven Resilience recharges.
    Steel Serpent Strike recharges.
    Milestone:
      Dwarf Guardian Fighter gains an action point.
  
FIGHT #3:
  Roll initiative!
    Dwarf Guardian Fighter rolls 17 initiative (1d20+2; rolled 15).
    Soldier rolls 13 initiative (1d20+3; rolled 10).
    Initiative order: 
      Dwarf Guardian Fighter
      Soldier
  
  Round 1:
    Dwarf Guardian Fighter's turn:
      Stats: HP 31; AC 19; Surges 4; Action Points 1
      Steel Serpent Strike (standard action):
        Attacks Soldier with 12 vs. 17 AC (1d20+7; rolled 5).
        Misses.
        Steel Serpent Strike has been expended.
      Spend Action Point (free action):
        Dwarf Guardian Fighter spends an action point (0 remaining).
        Dwarf Guardian Fighter gains a standard action.
        Spend Action Point has been expended.
      Reaping Strike (standard action):
        Attacks Soldier with 17 vs. 17 AC (1d20+7; rolled 10).
        Hits for 8 damage (1d10+4; rolled 4).
        Soldier has 21 hp remaining (29 hp - 8 damage).
    Soldier's turn:
      Stats: HP 21; AC 17; Surges 1; Action Points 0
      Soldier Encounter Attack (standard action):
        Attacks Dwarf Guardian Fighter with 22 vs. 19 AC (1d20+8; rolled 14).
        Hits for 18 damage (2d10+3; rolled 10, 5).
        Dwarf Guardian Fighter has 13 hp remaining (31 hp - 18 damage).
        Soldier Encounter Attack has been expended.
    
  Round 2:
    Dwarf Guardian Fighter's turn:
      Stats: HP 13; AC 19; Surges 4; Action Points 0
      Dwarven Resilience (minor action):
        Dwarf Guardian Fighter spends a healing surge (3 remaining).
        Dwarf Guardian Fighter heals 8 hp (13 hp -> 21 hp; 0 hp wasted).
        Dwarf Guardian Fighter gains a +2 defense bonus (expires at end of next turn).
        Dwarven Resilience has been expended.
      Reaping Strike (standard action):
        Attacks Soldier with 15 vs. 17 AC (1d20+7; rolled 8).
        Misses but does 2 damage (static).
        Soldier has 19 hp remaining (21 hp - 2 damage).
    Soldier's turn:
      Stats: HP 19; AC 17; Surges 1; Action Points 0
      Soldier Basic Attack (standard action):
        Attacks Dwarf Guardian Fighter with 28 vs. 21 AC (1d20+8; rolled 20).
        Crits for 13 damage (1d10+3; maximized).
        Dwarf Guardian Fighter has 8 hp remaining (21 hp - 13 damage).
    
  Round 3:
    Dwarf Guardian Fighter's turn:
      Stats: HP 8; AC 21; Surges 3; Action Points 0
      Conditions:
        +2 defense bonus (expires at the end of this turn).
      Reaping Strike (standard action):
        Attacks Soldier with 8 vs. 17 AC (1d20+7; rolled 1).
        Misses but does 2 damage (static).
        Soldier has 17 hp remaining (19 hp - 2 damage).
      +2 defense bonus expires.
    Soldier's turn:
      Stats: HP 17; AC 17; Surges 1; Action Points 0
      Soldier Basic Attack (standard action):
        Attacks Dwarf Guardian Fighter with 22 vs. 19 AC (1d20+8; rolled 14).
        Hits for 10 damage (1d10+3; rolled 7).
        Dwarf Guardian Fighter has -2 hp remaining (8 hp - 10 damage).
    
  Round 4:
    Dwarf Guardian Fighter's turn:
      Stats: HP -2; AC 19; Surges 3; Action Points 0
      Dwarf Guardian Fighter is dying (0 death saves failed).
        Rolls death saving throw and gets a 7 (1d20; rolled 7).
        Fails. 2 failures remaining before death.
    Soldier's turn:
      Stats: HP 17; AC 17; Surges 1; Action Points 0
      Soldier Basic Attack (standard action):
        Attacks Dwarf Guardian Fighter with 19 vs. 19 AC (1d20+8; rolled 11).
        Hits for 11 damage (1d10+3; rolled 8).
        Dwarf Guardian Fighter has -13 hp remaining (-2 hp - 11 damage).
    
  Round 5:
    Dwarf Guardian Fighter's turn:
      Stats: HP -13; AC 19; Surges 3; Action Points 0
      Dwarf Guardian Fighter is dying (1 death saves failed).
        Rolls death saving throw and gets a 5 (1d20; rolled 5).
        Fails. 1 failures remaining before death.
    Soldier's turn:
      Stats: HP 17; AC 17; Surges 1; Action Points 0
      Soldier Basic Attack (standard action):
        Attacks Dwarf Guardian Fighter with 21 vs. 19 AC (1d20+8; rolled 13).
        Hits for 4 damage (1d10+3; rolled 1).
        Dwarf Guardian Fighter has -17 hp remaining (-13 hp - 4 damage).
    Dwarf Guardian Fighter has died!
    
  Villains win!
```
[/sblock]
[sblock=Example of 3 fight(s) survived (11.6% chance)

```
FIGHT #1:
  Roll initiative!
    Dwarf Guardian Fighter rolls 18 initiative (1d20+2; rolled 16).
    Soldier rolls 6 initiative (1d20+3; rolled 3).
    Initiative order: 
      Dwarf Guardian Fighter
      Soldier
  
  Round 1:
    Dwarf Guardian Fighter's turn:
      Stats: HP 32; AC 19; Surges 10; Action Points 1
      Steel Serpent Strike (standard action):
        Attacks Soldier with 21 vs. 17 AC (1d20+7; rolled 14).
        Hits for 12 damage (2d10+4; rolled 4, 4).
        Soldier has 17 hp remaining (29 hp - 12 damage).
        Steel Serpent Strike has been expended.
      Spend Action Point (free action):
        Dwarf Guardian Fighter spends an action point (0 remaining).
        Dwarf Guardian Fighter gains a standard action.
        Spend Action Point has been expended.
      Reaping Strike (standard action):
        Attacks Soldier with 25 vs. 17 AC (1d20+7; rolled 18).
        Hits for 12 damage (1d10+4; rolled 8).
        Soldier has 5 hp remaining (17 hp - 12 damage).
    Soldier's turn:
      Stats: HP 5; AC 17; Surges 1; Action Points 0
      Soldier Encounter Attack (standard action):
        Attacks Dwarf Guardian Fighter with 24 vs. 19 AC (1d20+8; rolled 16).
        Hits for 8 damage (2d10+3; rolled 1, 4).
        Dwarf Guardian Fighter has 24 hp remaining (32 hp - 8 damage).
        Soldier Encounter Attack has been expended.
    
  Round 2:
    Dwarf Guardian Fighter's turn:
      Stats: HP 24; AC 19; Surges 10; Action Points 0
      Dwarven Resilience (minor action):
        Dwarf Guardian Fighter spends a healing surge (9 remaining).
        Dwarf Guardian Fighter heals 8 hp (24 hp -> 32 hp; 0 hp wasted).
        Dwarf Guardian Fighter gains a +2 defense bonus (expires at end of next turn).
        Dwarven Resilience has been expended.
      Reaping Strike (standard action):
        Attacks Soldier with 26 vs. 17 AC (1d20+7; rolled 19).
        Hits for 8 damage (1d10+4; rolled 4).
        Soldier has -3 hp remaining (5 hp - 8 damage).
    Soldier has died!
    
  Heroes win!
  Dwarf Guardian Fighter takes a short rest.
    Dwarven Resilience recharges.
    Steel Serpent Strike recharges.
    Spend Action Point recharges.
    +2 defense bonus expires.
  
FIGHT #2:
  Roll initiative!
    Dwarf Guardian Fighter rolls 8 initiative (1d20+2; rolled 6).
    Soldier rolls 21 initiative (1d20+3; rolled 18).
    Initiative order: 
      Soldier
      Dwarf Guardian Fighter
  
  Round 1:
    Soldier's turn:
      Stats: HP 29; AC 17; Surges 1; Action Points 0
      Soldier Encounter Attack (standard action):
        Attacks Dwarf Guardian Fighter with 10 vs. 19 AC (1d20+8; rolled 2).
        Misses.
        Soldier Encounter Attack has been expended.
    Dwarf Guardian Fighter's turn:
      Stats: HP 32; AC 19; Surges 9; Action Points 0
      Steel Serpent Strike (standard action):
        Attacks Soldier with 15 vs. 17 AC (1d20+7; rolled 8).
        Misses.
        Steel Serpent Strike has been expended.
    
  Round 2:
    Soldier's turn:
      Stats: HP 29; AC 17; Surges 1; Action Points 0
      Soldier Basic Attack (standard action):
        Attacks Dwarf Guardian Fighter with 14 vs. 19 AC (1d20+8; rolled 6).
        Misses.
    Dwarf Guardian Fighter's turn:
      Stats: HP 32; AC 19; Surges 9; Action Points 0
      Reaping Strike (standard action):
        Attacks Soldier with 27 vs. 17 AC (1d20+7; rolled 20).
        Crits for 14 damage (1d10+4; maximized).
        Soldier has 15 hp remaining (29 hp - 14 damage).
    
  Round 3:
    Soldier's turn:
      Stats: HP 15; AC 17; Surges 1; Action Points 0
      Soldier Basic Attack (standard action):
        Attacks Dwarf Guardian Fighter with 20 vs. 19 AC (1d20+8; rolled 12).
        Hits for 8 damage (1d10+3; rolled 5).
        Dwarf Guardian Fighter has 24 hp remaining (32 hp - 8 damage).
    Dwarf Guardian Fighter's turn:
      Stats: HP 24; AC 19; Surges 9; Action Points 0
      Dwarven Resilience (minor action):
        Dwarf Guardian Fighter spends a healing surge (8 remaining).
        Dwarf Guardian Fighter heals 8 hp (24 hp -> 32 hp; 0 hp wasted).
        Dwarf Guardian Fighter gains a +2 defense bonus (expires at end of next turn).
        Dwarven Resilience has been expended.
      Reaping Strike (standard action):
        Attacks Soldier with 21 vs. 17 AC (1d20+7; rolled 14).
        Hits for 13 damage (1d10+4; rolled 9).
        Soldier has 2 hp remaining (15 hp - 13 damage).
    
  Round 4:
    Soldier's turn:
      Stats: HP 2; AC 17; Surges 1; Action Points 0
      Soldier Basic Attack (standard action):
        Attacks Dwarf Guardian Fighter with 22 vs. 21 AC (1d20+8; rolled 14).
        Hits for 9 damage (1d10+3; rolled 6).
        Dwarf Guardian Fighter has 23 hp remaining (32 hp - 9 damage).
    Dwarf Guardian Fighter's turn:
      Stats: HP 23; AC 21; Surges 8; Action Points 0
      Conditions:
        +2 defense bonus (expires at the end of this turn).
      Reaping Strike (standard action):
        Attacks Soldier with 9 vs. 17 AC (1d20+7; rolled 2).
        Misses but does 2 damage (static).
        Soldier has 0 hp remaining (2 hp - 2 damage).
      +2 defense bonus expires.
    Soldier has died!
    
  Heroes win!
  Dwarf Guardian Fighter takes a short rest.
    Dwarf Guardian Fighter spends a healing surge (7 remaining).
    Dwarf Guardian Fighter heals 8 hp (23 hp -> 31 hp; 0 hp wasted).
    Dwarven Resilience recharges.
    Steel Serpent Strike recharges.
    Milestone:
      Dwarf Guardian Fighter gains an action point.
  
FIGHT #3:
  Roll initiative!
    Dwarf Guardian Fighter rolls 9 initiative (1d20+2; rolled 7).
    Soldier rolls 22 initiative (1d20+3; rolled 19).
    Initiative order: 
      Soldier
      Dwarf Guardian Fighter
  
  Round 1:
    Soldier's turn:
      Stats: HP 29; AC 17; Surges 1; Action Points 0
      Soldier Encounter Attack (standard action):
        Attacks Dwarf Guardian Fighter with 20 vs. 19 AC (1d20+8; rolled 12).
        Hits for 17 damage (2d10+3; rolled 6, 8).
        Dwarf Guardian Fighter has 14 hp remaining (31 hp - 17 damage).
        Soldier Encounter Attack has been expended.
    Dwarf Guardian Fighter's turn:
      Stats: HP 14; AC 19; Surges 7; Action Points 1
      Dwarven Resilience (minor action):
        Dwarf Guardian Fighter spends a healing surge (6 remaining).
        Dwarf Guardian Fighter heals 8 hp (14 hp -> 22 hp; 0 hp wasted).
        Dwarf Guardian Fighter gains a +2 defense bonus (expires at end of next turn).
        Dwarven Resilience has been expended.
      Steel Serpent Strike (standard action):
        Attacks Soldier with 19 vs. 17 AC (1d20+7; rolled 12).
        Hits for 13 damage (2d10+4; rolled 7, 2).
        Soldier has 16 hp remaining (29 hp - 13 damage).
        Steel Serpent Strike has been expended.
      Spend Action Point (free action):
        Dwarf Guardian Fighter spends an action point (0 remaining).
        Dwarf Guardian Fighter gains a standard action.
        Spend Action Point has been expended.
      Reaping Strike (standard action):
        Attacks Soldier with 14 vs. 17 AC (1d20+7; rolled 7).
        Misses but does 2 damage (static).
        Soldier has 14 hp remaining (16 hp - 2 damage).
    
  Round 2:
    Soldier's turn:
      Stats: HP 14; AC 17; Surges 1; Action Points 0
      Soldier Basic Attack (standard action):
        Attacks Dwarf Guardian Fighter with 22 vs. 21 AC (1d20+8; rolled 14).
        Hits for 4 damage (1d10+3; rolled 1).
        Dwarf Guardian Fighter has 18 hp remaining (22 hp - 4 damage).
    Dwarf Guardian Fighter's turn:
      Stats: HP 18; AC 21; Surges 6; Action Points 0
      Conditions:
        +2 defense bonus (expires at the end of this turn).
      Reaping Strike (standard action):
        Attacks Soldier with 23 vs. 17 AC (1d20+7; rolled 16).
        Hits for 6 damage (1d10+4; rolled 2).
        Soldier has 8 hp remaining (14 hp - 6 damage).
      +2 defense bonus expires.
    
  Round 3:
    Soldier's turn:
      Stats: HP 8; AC 17; Surges 1; Action Points 0
      Soldier Basic Attack (standard action):
        Attacks Dwarf Guardian Fighter with 10 vs. 19 AC (1d20+8; rolled 2).
        Misses.
    Dwarf Guardian Fighter's turn:
      Stats: HP 18; AC 19; Surges 6; Action Points 0
      Reaping Strike (standard action):
        Attacks Soldier with 12 vs. 17 AC (1d20+7; rolled 5).
        Misses but does 2 damage (static).
        Soldier has 6 hp remaining (8 hp - 2 damage).
    
  Round 4:
    Soldier's turn:
      Stats: HP 6; AC 17; Surges 1; Action Points 0
      Soldier Basic Attack (standard action):
        Attacks Dwarf Guardian Fighter with 11 vs. 19 AC (1d20+8; rolled 3).
        Misses.
    Dwarf Guardian Fighter's turn:
      Stats: HP 18; AC 19; Surges 6; Action Points 0
      Reaping Strike (standard action):
        Attacks Soldier with 25 vs. 17 AC (1d20+7; rolled 18).
        Hits for 9 damage (1d10+4; rolled 5).
        Soldier has -3 hp remaining (6 hp - 9 damage).
    Soldier has died!
    
  Heroes win!
  Dwarf Guardian Fighter takes a short rest.
    Dwarf Guardian Fighter spends a healing surge (5 remaining).
    Dwarf Guardian Fighter heals 8 hp (18 hp -> 26 hp; 0 hp wasted).
    Dwarf Guardian Fighter spends a healing surge (4 remaining).
    Dwarf Guardian Fighter heals 8 hp (26 hp -> 32 hp; 2 hp wasted).
    Dwarven Resilience recharges.
    Steel Serpent Strike recharges.
    Spend Action Point recharges.
  
FIGHT #4:
  Roll initiative!
    Dwarf Guardian Fighter rolls 8 initiative (1d20+2; rolled 6).
    Soldier rolls 6 initiative (1d20+3; rolled 3).
    Initiative order: 
      Dwarf Guardian Fighter
      Soldier
  
  Round 1:
    Dwarf Guardian Fighter's turn:
      Stats: HP 32; AC 19; Surges 4; Action Points 0
      Steel Serpent Strike (standard action):
        Attacks Soldier with 19 vs. 17 AC (1d20+7; rolled 12).
        Hits for 14 damage (2d10+4; rolled 1, 9).
        Soldier has 15 hp remaining (29 hp - 14 damage).
        Steel Serpent Strike has been expended.
    Soldier's turn:
      Stats: HP 15; AC 17; Surges 1; Action Points 0
      Soldier Encounter Attack (standard action):
        Attacks Dwarf Guardian Fighter with 19 vs. 19 AC (1d20+8; rolled 11).
        Hits for 18 damage (2d10+3; rolled 6, 9).
        Dwarf Guardian Fighter has 14 hp remaining (32 hp - 18 damage).
        Soldier Encounter Attack has been expended.
    
  Round 2:
    Dwarf Guardian Fighter's turn:
      Stats: HP 14; AC 19; Surges 4; Action Points 0
      Dwarven Resilience (minor action):
        Dwarf Guardian Fighter spends a healing surge (3 remaining).
        Dwarf Guardian Fighter heals 8 hp (14 hp -> 22 hp; 0 hp wasted).
        Dwarf Guardian Fighter gains a +2 defense bonus (expires at end of next turn).
        Dwarven Resilience has been expended.
      Reaping Strike (standard action):
        Attacks Soldier with 18 vs. 17 AC (1d20+7; rolled 11).
        Hits for 6 damage (1d10+4; rolled 2).
        Soldier has 9 hp remaining (15 hp - 6 damage).
    Soldier's turn:
      Stats: HP 9; AC 17; Surges 1; Action Points 0
      Soldier Basic Attack (standard action):
        Attacks Dwarf Guardian Fighter with 26 vs. 21 AC (1d20+8; rolled 18).
        Hits for 13 damage (1d10+3; rolled 10).
        Dwarf Guardian Fighter has 9 hp remaining (22 hp - 13 damage).
    
  Round 3:
    Dwarf Guardian Fighter's turn:
      Stats: HP 9; AC 21; Surges 3; Action Points 0
      Conditions:
        +2 defense bonus (expires at the end of this turn).
      Comeback Strike (standard action):
        Attacks Soldier with 10 vs. 17 AC (1d20+7; rolled 3).
        Misses.
        Comeback Strike was not expended (Reliable).
      +2 defense bonus expires.
    Soldier's turn:
      Stats: HP 9; AC 17; Surges 1; Action Points 0
      Soldier Basic Attack (standard action):
        Attacks Dwarf Guardian Fighter with 25 vs. 19 AC (1d20+8; rolled 17).
        Hits for 10 damage (1d10+3; rolled 7).
        Dwarf Guardian Fighter has -1 hp remaining (9 hp - 10 damage).
    
  Round 4:
    Dwarf Guardian Fighter's turn:
      Stats: HP -1; AC 19; Surges 3; Action Points 0
      Dwarf Guardian Fighter is dying (0 death saves failed).
        Rolls death saving throw and gets a 15 (1d20; rolled 15).
        Passes.
    Soldier's turn:
      Stats: HP 9; AC 17; Surges 1; Action Points 0
      Soldier Basic Attack (standard action):
        Attacks Dwarf Guardian Fighter with 26 vs. 19 AC (1d20+8; rolled 18).
        Hits for 11 damage (1d10+3; rolled 8).
        Dwarf Guardian Fighter has -12 hp remaining (-1 hp - 11 damage).
    
  Round 5:
    Dwarf Guardian Fighter's turn:
      Stats: HP -12; AC 19; Surges 3; Action Points 0
      Dwarf Guardian Fighter is dying (0 death saves failed).
        Rolls death saving throw and gets a 5 (1d20; rolled 5).
        Fails. 2 failures remaining before death.
    Soldier's turn:
      Stats: HP 9; AC 17; Surges 1; Action Points 0
      Soldier Basic Attack (standard action):
        Attacks Dwarf Guardian Fighter with 10 vs. 19 AC (1d20+8; rolled 2).
        Misses.
    
  Round 6:
    Dwarf Guardian Fighter's turn:
      Stats: HP -12; AC 19; Surges 3; Action Points 0
      Dwarf Guardian Fighter is dying (1 death saves failed).
        Rolls death saving throw and gets a 16 (1d20; rolled 16).
        Passes.
    Soldier's turn:
      Stats: HP 9; AC 17; Surges 1; Action Points 0
      Soldier Basic Attack (standard action):
        Attacks Dwarf Guardian Fighter with 17 vs. 19 AC (1d20+8; rolled 9).
        Misses.
    
  Round 7:
    Dwarf Guardian Fighter's turn:
      Stats: HP -12; AC 19; Surges 3; Action Points 0
      Dwarf Guardian Fighter is dying (1 death saves failed).
        Rolls death saving throw and gets a 3 (1d20; rolled 3).
        Fails. 1 failures remaining before death.
    Soldier's turn:
      Stats: HP 9; AC 17; Surges 1; Action Points 0
      Soldier Basic Attack (standard action):
        Attacks Dwarf Guardian Fighter with 9 vs. 19 AC (1d20+8; rolled 1).
        Misses.
    
  Round 8:
    Dwarf Guardian Fighter's turn:
      Stats: HP -12; AC 19; Surges 3; Action Points 0
      Dwarf Guardian Fighter is dying (2 death saves failed).
        Rolls death saving throw and gets a 12 (1d20; rolled 12).
        Passes.
    Soldier's turn:
      Stats: HP 9; AC 17; Surges 1; Action Points 0
      Soldier Basic Attack (standard action):
        Attacks Dwarf Guardian Fighter with 24 vs. 19 AC (1d20+8; rolled 16).
        Hits for 12 damage (1d10+3; rolled 9).
        Dwarf Guardian Fighter has -24 hp remaining (-12 hp - 12 damage).
    Dwarf Guardian Fighter has died!
    
  Villains win!
```
[/sblock]
[sblock=Example of 4 fight(s) survived (13.1% chance)

```
FIGHT #1:
  Roll initiative!
    Dwarf Guardian Fighter rolls 20 initiative (1d20+2; rolled 18).
    Soldier rolls 22 initiative (1d20+3; rolled 19).
    Initiative order: 
      Soldier
      Dwarf Guardian Fighter
  
  Round 1:
    Soldier's turn:
      Stats: HP 29; AC 17; Surges 1; Action Points 0
      Soldier Encounter Attack (standard action):
        Attacks Dwarf Guardian Fighter with 18 vs. 19 AC (1d20+8; rolled 10).
        Misses.
        Soldier Encounter Attack has been expended.
    Dwarf Guardian Fighter's turn:
      Stats: HP 32; AC 19; Surges 10; Action Points 1
      Steel Serpent Strike (standard action):
        Attacks Soldier with 14 vs. 17 AC (1d20+7; rolled 7).
        Misses.
        Steel Serpent Strike has been expended.
      Spend Action Point (free action):
        Dwarf Guardian Fighter spends an action point (0 remaining).
        Dwarf Guardian Fighter gains a standard action.
        Spend Action Point has been expended.
      Reaping Strike (standard action):
        Attacks Soldier with 10 vs. 17 AC (1d20+7; rolled 3).
        Misses but does 2 damage (static).
        Soldier has 27 hp remaining (29 hp - 2 damage).
    
  Round 2:
    Soldier's turn:
      Stats: HP 27; AC 17; Surges 1; Action Points 0
      Soldier Basic Attack (standard action):
        Attacks Dwarf Guardian Fighter with 15 vs. 19 AC (1d20+8; rolled 7).
        Misses.
    Dwarf Guardian Fighter's turn:
      Stats: HP 32; AC 19; Surges 10; Action Points 0
      Reaping Strike (standard action):
        Attacks Soldier with 27 vs. 17 AC (1d20+7; rolled 20).
        Crits for 14 damage (1d10+4; maximized).
        Soldier has 13 hp remaining (27 hp - 14 damage).
    
  Round 3:
    Soldier's turn:
      Stats: HP 13; AC 17; Surges 1; Action Points 0
      Soldier Basic Attack (standard action):
        Attacks Dwarf Guardian Fighter with 15 vs. 19 AC (1d20+8; rolled 7).
        Misses.
    Dwarf Guardian Fighter's turn:
      Stats: HP 32; AC 19; Surges 10; Action Points 0
      Reaping Strike (standard action):
        Attacks Soldier with 17 vs. 17 AC (1d20+7; rolled 10).
        Hits for 13 damage (1d10+4; rolled 9).
        Soldier has 0 hp remaining (13 hp - 13 damage).
    Soldier has died!
    
  Heroes win!
  Dwarf Guardian Fighter takes a short rest.
    Steel Serpent Strike recharges.
    Spend Action Point recharges.
  
FIGHT #2:
  Roll initiative!
    Dwarf Guardian Fighter rolls 8 initiative (1d20+2; rolled 6).
    Soldier rolls 21 initiative (1d20+3; rolled 18).
    Initiative order: 
      Soldier
      Dwarf Guardian Fighter
  
  Round 1:
    Soldier's turn:
      Stats: HP 29; AC 17; Surges 1; Action Points 0
      Soldier Encounter Attack (standard action):
        Attacks Dwarf Guardian Fighter with 18 vs. 19 AC (1d20+8; rolled 10).
        Misses.
        Soldier Encounter Attack has been expended.
    Dwarf Guardian Fighter's turn:
      Stats: HP 32; AC 19; Surges 10; Action Points 0
      Steel Serpent Strike (standard action):
        Attacks Soldier with 22 vs. 17 AC (1d20+7; rolled 15).
        Hits for 17 damage (2d10+4; rolled 9, 4).
        Soldier has 12 hp remaining (29 hp - 17 damage).
        Steel Serpent Strike has been expended.
    
  Round 2:
    Soldier's turn:
      Stats: HP 12; AC 17; Surges 1; Action Points 0
      Soldier Basic Attack (standard action):
        Attacks Dwarf Guardian Fighter with 25 vs. 19 AC (1d20+8; rolled 17).
        Hits for 7 damage (1d10+3; rolled 4).
        Dwarf Guardian Fighter has 25 hp remaining (32 hp - 7 damage).
    Dwarf Guardian Fighter's turn:
      Stats: HP 25; AC 19; Surges 10; Action Points 0
      Reaping Strike (standard action):
        Attacks Soldier with 20 vs. 17 AC (1d20+7; rolled 13).
        Hits for 6 damage (1d10+4; rolled 2).
        Soldier has 6 hp remaining (12 hp - 6 damage).
    
  Round 3:
    Soldier's turn:
      Stats: HP 6; AC 17; Surges 1; Action Points 0
      Soldier Basic Attack (standard action):
        Attacks Dwarf Guardian Fighter with 27 vs. 19 AC (1d20+8; rolled 19).
        Hits for 4 damage (1d10+3; rolled 1).
        Dwarf Guardian Fighter has 21 hp remaining (25 hp - 4 damage).
    Dwarf Guardian Fighter's turn:
      Stats: HP 21; AC 19; Surges 10; Action Points 0
      Dwarven Resilience (minor action):
        Dwarf Guardian Fighter spends a healing surge (9 remaining).
        Dwarf Guardian Fighter heals 8 hp (21 hp -> 29 hp; 0 hp wasted).
        Dwarf Guardian Fighter gains a +2 defense bonus (expires at end of next turn).
        Dwarven Resilience has been expended.
      Reaping Strike (standard action):
        Attacks Soldier with 15 vs. 17 AC (1d20+7; rolled 8).
        Misses but does 2 damage (static).
        Soldier has 4 hp remaining (6 hp - 2 damage).
    
  Round 4:
    Soldier's turn:
      Stats: HP 4; AC 17; Surges 1; Action Points 0
      Soldier Basic Attack (standard action):
        Attacks Dwarf Guardian Fighter with 24 vs. 21 AC (1d20+8; rolled 16).
        Hits for 12 damage (1d10+3; rolled 9).
        Dwarf Guardian Fighter has 17 hp remaining (29 hp - 12 damage).
    Dwarf Guardian Fighter's turn:
      Stats: HP 17; AC 21; Surges 9; Action Points 0
      Conditions:
        +2 defense bonus (expires at the end of this turn).
      Reaping Strike (standard action):
        Attacks Soldier with 18 vs. 17 AC (1d20+7; rolled 11).
        Hits for 8 damage (1d10+4; rolled 4).
        Soldier has -4 hp remaining (4 hp - 8 damage).
      +2 defense bonus expires.
    Soldier has died!
    
  Heroes win!
  Dwarf Guardian Fighter takes a short rest.
    Dwarf Guardian Fighter spends a healing surge (8 remaining).
    Dwarf Guardian Fighter heals 8 hp (17 hp -> 25 hp; 0 hp wasted).
    Dwarf Guardian Fighter spends a healing surge (7 remaining).
    Dwarf Guardian Fighter heals 8 hp (25 hp -> 32 hp; 1 hp wasted).
    Dwarven Resilience recharges.
    Steel Serpent Strike recharges.
    Milestone:
      Dwarf Guardian Fighter gains an action point.
  
FIGHT #3:
  Roll initiative!
    Dwarf Guardian Fighter rolls 14 initiative (1d20+2; rolled 12).
    Soldier rolls 11 initiative (1d20+3; rolled 8).
    Initiative order: 
      Dwarf Guardian Fighter
      Soldier
  
  Round 1:
    Dwarf Guardian Fighter's turn:
      Stats: HP 32; AC 19; Surges 7; Action Points 1
      Steel Serpent Strike (standard action):
        Attacks Soldier with 17 vs. 17 AC (1d20+7; rolled 10).
        Hits for 10 damage (2d10+4; rolled 5, 1).
        Soldier has 19 hp remaining (29 hp - 10 damage).
        Steel Serpent Strike has been expended.
      Spend Action Point (free action):
        Dwarf Guardian Fighter spends an action point (0 remaining).
        Dwarf Guardian Fighter gains a standard action.
        Spend Action Point has been expended.
      Reaping Strike (standard action):
        Attacks Soldier with 22 vs. 17 AC (1d20+7; rolled 15).
        Hits for 8 damage (1d10+4; rolled 4).
        Soldier has 11 hp remaining (19 hp - 8 damage).
    Soldier's turn:
      Stats: HP 11; AC 17; Surges 1; Action Points 0
      Soldier Encounter Attack (standard action):
        Attacks Dwarf Guardian Fighter with 18 vs. 19 AC (1d20+8; rolled 10).
        Misses.
        Soldier Encounter Attack has been expended.
    
  Round 2:
    Dwarf Guardian Fighter's turn:
      Stats: HP 32; AC 19; Surges 7; Action Points 0
      Reaping Strike (standard action):
        Attacks Soldier with 18 vs. 17 AC (1d20+7; rolled 11).
        Hits for 6 damage (1d10+4; rolled 2).
        Soldier has 5 hp remaining (11 hp - 6 damage).
    Soldier's turn:
      Stats: HP 5; AC 17; Surges 1; Action Points 0
      Soldier Basic Attack (standard action):
        Attacks Dwarf Guardian Fighter with 13 vs. 19 AC (1d20+8; rolled 5).
        Misses.
    
  Round 3:
    Dwarf Guardian Fighter's turn:
      Stats: HP 32; AC 19; Surges 7; Action Points 0
      Reaping Strike (standard action):
        Attacks Soldier with 20 vs. 17 AC (1d20+7; rolled 13).
        Hits for 13 damage (1d10+4; rolled 9).
        Soldier has -8 hp remaining (5 hp - 13 damage).
    Soldier has died!
    
  Heroes win!
  Dwarf Guardian Fighter takes a short rest.
    Steel Serpent Strike recharges.
    Spend Action Point recharges.
  
FIGHT #4:
  Roll initiative!
    Dwarf Guardian Fighter rolls 20 initiative (1d20+2; rolled 18).
    Soldier rolls 15 initiative (1d20+3; rolled 12).
    Initiative order: 
      Dwarf Guardian Fighter
      Soldier
  
  Round 1:
    Dwarf Guardian Fighter's turn:
      Stats: HP 32; AC 19; Surges 7; Action Points 0
      Steel Serpent Strike (standard action):
        Attacks Soldier with 27 vs. 17 AC (1d20+7; rolled 20).
        Crits for 24 damage (2d10+4; maximized).
        Soldier has 5 hp remaining (29 hp - 24 damage).
        Steel Serpent Strike has been expended.
    Soldier's turn:
      Stats: HP 5; AC 17; Surges 1; Action Points 0
      Soldier Encounter Attack (standard action):
        Attacks Dwarf Guardian Fighter with 17 vs. 19 AC (1d20+8; rolled 9).
        Misses.
        Soldier Encounter Attack has been expended.
    
  Round 2:
    Dwarf Guardian Fighter's turn:
      Stats: HP 32; AC 19; Surges 7; Action Points 0
      Reaping Strike (standard action):
        Attacks Soldier with 9 vs. 17 AC (1d20+7; rolled 2).
        Misses but does 2 damage (static).
        Soldier has 3 hp remaining (5 hp - 2 damage).
    Soldier's turn:
      Stats: HP 3; AC 17; Surges 1; Action Points 0
      Soldier Basic Attack (standard action):
        Attacks Dwarf Guardian Fighter with 10 vs. 19 AC (1d20+8; rolled 2).
        Misses.
    
  Round 3:
    Dwarf Guardian Fighter's turn:
      Stats: HP 32; AC 19; Surges 7; Action Points 0
      Reaping Strike (standard action):
        Attacks Soldier with 15 vs. 17 AC (1d20+7; rolled 8).
        Misses but does 2 damage (static).
        Soldier has 1 hp remaining (3 hp - 2 damage).
    Soldier's turn:
      Stats: HP 1; AC 17; Surges 1; Action Points 0
      Soldier Basic Attack (standard action):
        Attacks Dwarf Guardian Fighter with 14 vs. 19 AC (1d20+8; rolled 6).
        Misses.
    
  Round 4:
    Dwarf Guardian Fighter's turn:
      Stats: HP 32; AC 19; Surges 7; Action Points 0
      Reaping Strike (standard action):
        Attacks Soldier with 21 vs. 17 AC (1d20+7; rolled 14).
        Hits for 6 damage (1d10+4; rolled 2).
        Soldier has -5 hp remaining (1 hp - 6 damage).
    Soldier has died!
    
  Heroes win!
  Dwarf Guardian Fighter takes a short rest.
    Steel Serpent Strike recharges.
    Milestone:
      Dwarf Guardian Fighter gains an action point.
  
FIGHT #5:
  Roll initiative!
    Dwarf Guardian Fighter rolls 22 initiative (1d20+2; rolled 20).
    Soldier rolls 8 initiative (1d20+3; rolled 5).
    Initiative order: 
      Dwarf Guardian Fighter
      Soldier
  
  Round 1:
    Dwarf Guardian Fighter's turn:
      Stats: HP 32; AC 19; Surges 7; Action Points 1
      Steel Serpent Strike (standard action):
        Attacks Soldier with 26 vs. 17 AC (1d20+7; rolled 19).
        Hits for 14 damage (2d10+4; rolled 3, 7).
        Soldier has 15 hp remaining (29 hp - 14 damage).
        Steel Serpent Strike has been expended.
      Spend Action Point (free action):
        Dwarf Guardian Fighter spends an action point (0 remaining).
        Dwarf Guardian Fighter gains a standard action.
        Spend Action Point has been expended.
      Reaping Strike (standard action):
        Attacks Soldier with 12 vs. 17 AC (1d20+7; rolled 5).
        Misses but does 2 damage (static).
        Soldier has 13 hp remaining (15 hp - 2 damage).
    Soldier's turn:
      Stats: HP 13; AC 17; Surges 1; Action Points 0
      Soldier Encounter Attack (standard action):
        Attacks Dwarf Guardian Fighter with 19 vs. 19 AC (1d20+8; rolled 11).
        Hits for 11 damage (2d10+3; rolled 5, 3).
        Dwarf Guardian Fighter has 21 hp remaining (32 hp - 11 damage).
        Soldier Encounter Attack has been expended.
    
  Round 2:
    Dwarf Guardian Fighter's turn:
      Stats: HP 21; AC 19; Surges 7; Action Points 0
      Dwarven Resilience (minor action):
        Dwarf Guardian Fighter spends a healing surge (6 remaining).
        Dwarf Guardian Fighter heals 8 hp (21 hp -> 29 hp; 0 hp wasted).
        Dwarf Guardian Fighter gains a +2 defense bonus (expires at end of next turn).
        Dwarven Resilience has been expended.
      Reaping Strike (standard action):
        Attacks Soldier with 18 vs. 17 AC (1d20+7; rolled 11).
        Hits for 10 damage (1d10+4; rolled 6).
        Soldier has 3 hp remaining (13 hp - 10 damage).
    Soldier's turn:
      Stats: HP 3; AC 17; Surges 1; Action Points 0
      Soldier Basic Attack (standard action):
        Attacks Dwarf Guardian Fighter with 24 vs. 21 AC (1d20+8; rolled 16).
        Hits for 12 damage (1d10+3; rolled 9).
        Dwarf Guardian Fighter has 17 hp remaining (29 hp - 12 damage).
    
  Round 3:
    Dwarf Guardian Fighter's turn:
      Stats: HP 17; AC 21; Surges 6; Action Points 0
      Conditions:
        +2 defense bonus (expires at the end of this turn).
      Reaping Strike (standard action):
        Attacks Soldier with 16 vs. 17 AC (1d20+7; rolled 9).
        Misses but does 2 damage (static).
        Soldier has 1 hp remaining (3 hp - 2 damage).
      +2 defense bonus expires.
    Soldier's turn:
      Stats: HP 1; AC 17; Surges 1; Action Points 0
      Soldier Basic Attack (standard action):
        Attacks Dwarf Guardian Fighter with 23 vs. 19 AC (1d20+8; rolled 15).
        Hits for 9 damage (1d10+3; rolled 6).
        Dwarf Guardian Fighter has 8 hp remaining (17 hp - 9 damage).
    
  Round 4:
    Dwarf Guardian Fighter's turn:
      Stats: HP 8; AC 19; Surges 6; Action Points 0
      Comeback Strike (standard action):
        Attacks Soldier with 11 vs. 17 AC (1d20+7; rolled 4).
        Misses.
        Comeback Strike was not expended (Reliable).
    Soldier's turn:
      Stats: HP 1; AC 17; Surges 1; Action Points 0
      Soldier Basic Attack (standard action):
        Attacks Dwarf Guardian Fighter with 24 vs. 19 AC (1d20+8; rolled 16).
        Hits for 11 damage (1d10+3; rolled 8).
        Dwarf Guardian Fighter has -3 hp remaining (8 hp - 11 damage).
    
  Round 5:
    Dwarf Guardian Fighter's turn:
      Stats: HP -3; AC 19; Surges 6; Action Points 0
      Dwarf Guardian Fighter is dying (0 death saves failed).
        Rolls death saving throw and gets a 8 (1d20; rolled 8).
        Fails. 2 failures remaining before death.
    Soldier's turn:
      Stats: HP 1; AC 17; Surges 1; Action Points 0
      Soldier Basic Attack (standard action):
        Attacks Dwarf Guardian Fighter with 11 vs. 19 AC (1d20+8; rolled 3).
        Misses.
    
  Round 6:
    Dwarf Guardian Fighter's turn:
      Stats: HP -3; AC 19; Surges 6; Action Points 0
      Dwarf Guardian Fighter is dying (1 death saves failed).
        Rolls death saving throw and gets a 12 (1d20; rolled 12).
        Passes.
    Soldier's turn:
      Stats: HP 1; AC 17; Surges 1; Action Points 0
      Soldier Basic Attack (standard action):
        Attacks Dwarf Guardian Fighter with 15 vs. 19 AC (1d20+8; rolled 7).
        Misses.
    
  Round 7:
    Dwarf Guardian Fighter's turn:
      Stats: HP -3; AC 19; Surges 6; Action Points 0
      Dwarf Guardian Fighter is dying (1 death saves failed).
        Rolls death saving throw and gets a 14 (1d20; rolled 14).
        Passes.
    Soldier's turn:
      Stats: HP 1; AC 17; Surges 1; Action Points 0
      Soldier Basic Attack (standard action):
        Attacks Dwarf Guardian Fighter with 17 vs. 19 AC (1d20+8; rolled 9).
        Misses.
    
  Round 8:
    Dwarf Guardian Fighter's turn:
      Stats: HP -3; AC 19; Surges 6; Action Points 0
      Dwarf Guardian Fighter is dying (1 death saves failed).
        Rolls death saving throw and gets a 20 (1d20; rolled 20).
        Miraculous recovery!
        Dwarf Guardian Fighter spends a healing surge (5 remaining).
        Dwarf Guardian Fighter heals 8 hp (0 hp -> 8 hp; 0 hp wasted).
    Soldier's turn:
      Stats: HP 1; AC 17; Surges 1; Action Points 0
      Soldier Basic Attack (standard action):
        Attacks Dwarf Guardian Fighter with 28 vs. 19 AC (1d20+8; rolled 20).
        Crits for 13 damage (1d10+3; maximized).
        Dwarf Guardian Fighter has -5 hp remaining (8 hp - 13 damage).
    
  Round 9:
    Dwarf Guardian Fighter's turn:
      Stats: HP -5; AC 19; Surges 5; Action Points 0
      Dwarf Guardian Fighter is dying (1 death saves failed).
        Rolls death saving throw and gets a 14 (1d20; rolled 14).
        Passes.
    Soldier's turn:
      Stats: HP 1; AC 17; Surges 1; Action Points 0
      Soldier Basic Attack (standard action):
        Attacks Dwarf Guardian Fighter with 14 vs. 19 AC (1d20+8; rolled 6).
        Misses.
    
  Round 10:
    Dwarf Guardian Fighter's turn:
      Stats: HP -5; AC 19; Surges 5; Action Points 0
      Dwarf Guardian Fighter is dying (1 death saves failed).
        Rolls death saving throw and gets a 13 (1d20; rolled 13).
        Passes.
    Soldier's turn:
      Stats: HP 1; AC 17; Surges 1; Action Points 0
      Soldier Basic Attack (standard action):
        Attacks Dwarf Guardian Fighter with 21 vs. 19 AC (1d20+8; rolled 13).
        Hits for 6 damage (1d10+3; rolled 3).
        Dwarf Guardian Fighter has -11 hp remaining (-5 hp - 6 damage).
    
  Round 11:
    Dwarf Guardian Fighter's turn:
      Stats: HP -11; AC 19; Surges 5; Action Points 0
      Dwarf Guardian Fighter is dying (1 death saves failed).
        Rolls death saving throw and gets a 4 (1d20; rolled 4).
        Fails. 1 failures remaining before death.
    Soldier's turn:
      Stats: HP 1; AC 17; Surges 1; Action Points 0
      Soldier Basic Attack (standard action):
        Attacks Dwarf Guardian Fighter with 22 vs. 19 AC (1d20+8; rolled 14).
        Hits for 5 damage (1d10+3; rolled 2).
        Dwarf Guardian Fighter has -16 hp remaining (-11 hp - 5 damage).
    Dwarf Guardian Fighter has died!
    
  Villains win!
```
[/sblock]
[sblock=Example of 5 fight(s) survived (54.7% chance)

```
FIGHT #1:
  Roll initiative!
    Dwarf Guardian Fighter rolls 20 initiative (1d20+2; rolled 18).
    Soldier rolls 12 initiative (1d20+3; rolled 9).
    Initiative order: 
      Dwarf Guardian Fighter
      Soldier
  
  Round 1:
    Dwarf Guardian Fighter's turn:
      Stats: HP 32; AC 19; Surges 10; Action Points 1
      Steel Serpent Strike (standard action):
        Attacks Soldier with 21 vs. 17 AC (1d20+7; rolled 14).
        Hits for 16 damage (2d10+4; rolled 5, 7).
        Soldier has 13 hp remaining (29 hp - 16 damage).
        Steel Serpent Strike has been expended.
      Spend Action Point (free action):
        Dwarf Guardian Fighter spends an action point (0 remaining).
        Dwarf Guardian Fighter gains a standard action.
        Spend Action Point has been expended.
      Reaping Strike (standard action):
        Attacks Soldier with 17 vs. 17 AC (1d20+7; rolled 10).
        Hits for 6 damage (1d10+4; rolled 2).
        Soldier has 7 hp remaining (13 hp - 6 damage).
    Soldier's turn:
      Stats: HP 7; AC 17; Surges 1; Action Points 0
      Soldier Encounter Attack (standard action):
        Attacks Dwarf Guardian Fighter with 22 vs. 19 AC (1d20+8; rolled 14).
        Hits for 14 damage (2d10+3; rolled 3, 8).
        Dwarf Guardian Fighter has 18 hp remaining (32 hp - 14 damage).
        Soldier Encounter Attack has been expended.
    
  Round 2:
    Dwarf Guardian Fighter's turn:
      Stats: HP 18; AC 19; Surges 10; Action Points 0
      Dwarven Resilience (minor action):
        Dwarf Guardian Fighter spends a healing surge (9 remaining).
        Dwarf Guardian Fighter heals 8 hp (18 hp -> 26 hp; 0 hp wasted).
        Dwarf Guardian Fighter gains a +2 defense bonus (expires at end of next turn).
        Dwarven Resilience has been expended.
      Reaping Strike (standard action):
        Attacks Soldier with 21 vs. 17 AC (1d20+7; rolled 14).
        Hits for 8 damage (1d10+4; rolled 4).
        Soldier has -1 hp remaining (7 hp - 8 damage).
    Soldier has died!
    
  Heroes win!
  Dwarf Guardian Fighter takes a short rest.
    Dwarf Guardian Fighter spends a healing surge (8 remaining).
    Dwarf Guardian Fighter heals 8 hp (26 hp -> 32 hp; 2 hp wasted).
    Dwarven Resilience recharges.
    Steel Serpent Strike recharges.
    Spend Action Point recharges.
    +2 defense bonus expires.
  
FIGHT #2:
  Roll initiative!
    Dwarf Guardian Fighter rolls 22 initiative (1d20+2; rolled 20).
    Soldier rolls 5 initiative (1d20+3; rolled 2).
    Initiative order: 
      Dwarf Guardian Fighter
      Soldier
  
  Round 1:
    Dwarf Guardian Fighter's turn:
      Stats: HP 32; AC 19; Surges 8; Action Points 0
      Steel Serpent Strike (standard action):
        Attacks Soldier with 16 vs. 17 AC (1d20+7; rolled 9).
        Misses.
        Steel Serpent Strike has been expended.
    Soldier's turn:
      Stats: HP 29; AC 17; Surges 1; Action Points 0
      Soldier Encounter Attack (standard action):
        Attacks Dwarf Guardian Fighter with 15 vs. 19 AC (1d20+8; rolled 7).
        Misses.
        Soldier Encounter Attack has been expended.
    
  Round 2:
    Dwarf Guardian Fighter's turn:
      Stats: HP 32; AC 19; Surges 8; Action Points 0
      Reaping Strike (standard action):
        Attacks Soldier with 11 vs. 17 AC (1d20+7; rolled 4).
        Misses but does 2 damage (static).
        Soldier has 27 hp remaining (29 hp - 2 damage).
    Soldier's turn:
      Stats: HP 27; AC 17; Surges 1; Action Points 0
      Soldier Basic Attack (standard action):
        Attacks Dwarf Guardian Fighter with 11 vs. 19 AC (1d20+8; rolled 3).
        Misses.
    
  Round 3:
    Dwarf Guardian Fighter's turn:
      Stats: HP 32; AC 19; Surges 8; Action Points 0
      Reaping Strike (standard action):
        Attacks Soldier with 14 vs. 17 AC (1d20+7; rolled 7).
        Misses but does 2 damage (static).
        Soldier has 25 hp remaining (27 hp - 2 damage).
    Soldier's turn:
      Stats: HP 25; AC 17; Surges 1; Action Points 0
      Soldier Basic Attack (standard action):
        Attacks Dwarf Guardian Fighter with 25 vs. 19 AC (1d20+8; rolled 17).
        Hits for 11 damage (1d10+3; rolled 8).
        Dwarf Guardian Fighter has 21 hp remaining (32 hp - 11 damage).
    
  Round 4:
    Dwarf Guardian Fighter's turn:
      Stats: HP 21; AC 19; Surges 8; Action Points 0
      Dwarven Resilience (minor action):
        Dwarf Guardian Fighter spends a healing surge (7 remaining).
        Dwarf Guardian Fighter heals 8 hp (21 hp -> 29 hp; 0 hp wasted).
        Dwarf Guardian Fighter gains a +2 defense bonus (expires at end of next turn).
        Dwarven Resilience has been expended.
      Reaping Strike (standard action):
        Attacks Soldier with 11 vs. 17 AC (1d20+7; rolled 4).
        Misses but does 2 damage (static).
        Soldier has 23 hp remaining (25 hp - 2 damage).
    Soldier's turn:
      Stats: HP 23; AC 17; Surges 1; Action Points 0
      Soldier Basic Attack (standard action):
        Attacks Dwarf Guardian Fighter with 22 vs. 21 AC (1d20+8; rolled 14).
        Hits for 6 damage (1d10+3; rolled 3).
        Dwarf Guardian Fighter has 23 hp remaining (29 hp - 6 damage).
    
  Round 5:
    Dwarf Guardian Fighter's turn:
      Stats: HP 23; AC 21; Surges 7; Action Points 0
      Conditions:
        +2 defense bonus (expires at the end of this turn).
      Reaping Strike (standard action):
        Attacks Soldier with 21 vs. 17 AC (1d20+7; rolled 14).
        Hits for 11 damage (1d10+4; rolled 7).
        Soldier has 12 hp remaining (23 hp - 11 damage).
      +2 defense bonus expires.
    Soldier's turn:
      Stats: HP 12; AC 17; Surges 1; Action Points 0
      Soldier Basic Attack (standard action):
        Attacks Dwarf Guardian Fighter with 12 vs. 19 AC (1d20+8; rolled 4).
        Misses.
    
  Round 6:
    Dwarf Guardian Fighter's turn:
      Stats: HP 23; AC 19; Surges 7; Action Points 0
      Reaping Strike (standard action):
        Attacks Soldier with 21 vs. 17 AC (1d20+7; rolled 14).
        Hits for 14 damage (1d10+4; rolled 10).
        Soldier has -2 hp remaining (12 hp - 14 damage).
    Soldier has died!
    
  Heroes win!
  Dwarf Guardian Fighter takes a short rest.
    Dwarf Guardian Fighter spends a healing surge (6 remaining).
    Dwarf Guardian Fighter heals 8 hp (23 hp -> 31 hp; 0 hp wasted).
    Dwarven Resilience recharges.
    Steel Serpent Strike recharges.
    Milestone:
      Dwarf Guardian Fighter gains an action point.
  
FIGHT #3:
  Roll initiative!
    Dwarf Guardian Fighter rolls 11 initiative (1d20+2; rolled 9).
    Soldier rolls 5 initiative (1d20+3; rolled 2).
    Initiative order: 
      Dwarf Guardian Fighter
      Soldier
  
  Round 1:
    Dwarf Guardian Fighter's turn:
      Stats: HP 31; AC 19; Surges 6; Action Points 1
      Steel Serpent Strike (standard action):
        Attacks Soldier with 11 vs. 17 AC (1d20+7; rolled 4).
        Misses.
        Steel Serpent Strike has been expended.
      Spend Action Point (free action):
        Dwarf Guardian Fighter spends an action point (0 remaining).
        Dwarf Guardian Fighter gains a standard action.
        Spend Action Point has been expended.
      Reaping Strike (standard action):
        Attacks Soldier with 14 vs. 17 AC (1d20+7; rolled 7).
        Misses but does 2 damage (static).
        Soldier has 27 hp remaining (29 hp - 2 damage).
    Soldier's turn:
      Stats: HP 27; AC 17; Surges 1; Action Points 0
      Soldier Encounter Attack (standard action):
        Attacks Dwarf Guardian Fighter with 14 vs. 19 AC (1d20+8; rolled 6).
        Misses.
        Soldier Encounter Attack has been expended.
    
  Round 2:
    Dwarf Guardian Fighter's turn:
      Stats: HP 31; AC 19; Surges 6; Action Points 0
      Reaping Strike (standard action):
        Attacks Soldier with 25 vs. 17 AC (1d20+7; rolled 18).
        Hits for 12 damage (1d10+4; rolled 8).
        Soldier has 15 hp remaining (27 hp - 12 damage).
    Soldier's turn:
      Stats: HP 15; AC 17; Surges 1; Action Points 0
      Soldier Basic Attack (standard action):
        Attacks Dwarf Guardian Fighter with 11 vs. 19 AC (1d20+8; rolled 3).
        Misses.
    
  Round 3:
    Dwarf Guardian Fighter's turn:
      Stats: HP 31; AC 19; Surges 6; Action Points 0
      Reaping Strike (standard action):
        Attacks Soldier with 14 vs. 17 AC (1d20+7; rolled 7).
        Misses but does 2 damage (static).
        Soldier has 13 hp remaining (15 hp - 2 damage).
    Soldier's turn:
      Stats: HP 13; AC 17; Surges 1; Action Points 0
      Soldier Basic Attack (standard action):
        Attacks Dwarf Guardian Fighter with 24 vs. 19 AC (1d20+8; rolled 16).
        Hits for 4 damage (1d10+3; rolled 1).
        Dwarf Guardian Fighter has 27 hp remaining (31 hp - 4 damage).
    
  Round 4:
    Dwarf Guardian Fighter's turn:
      Stats: HP 27; AC 19; Surges 6; Action Points 0
      Reaping Strike (standard action):
        Attacks Soldier with 10 vs. 17 AC (1d20+7; rolled 3).
        Misses but does 2 damage (static).
        Soldier has 11 hp remaining (13 hp - 2 damage).
    Soldier's turn:
      Stats: HP 11; AC 17; Surges 1; Action Points 0
      Soldier Basic Attack (standard action):
        Attacks Dwarf Guardian Fighter with 18 vs. 19 AC (1d20+8; rolled 10).
        Misses.
    
  Round 5:
    Dwarf Guardian Fighter's turn:
      Stats: HP 27; AC 19; Surges 6; Action Points 0
      Reaping Strike (standard action):
        Attacks Soldier with 25 vs. 17 AC (1d20+7; rolled 18).
        Hits for 10 damage (1d10+4; rolled 6).
        Soldier has 1 hp remaining (11 hp - 10 damage).
    Soldier's turn:
      Stats: HP 1; AC 17; Surges 1; Action Points 0
      Soldier Basic Attack (standard action):
        Attacks Dwarf Guardian Fighter with 20 vs. 19 AC (1d20+8; rolled 12).
        Hits for 4 damage (1d10+3; rolled 1).
        Dwarf Guardian Fighter has 23 hp remaining (27 hp - 4 damage).
    
  Round 6:
    Dwarf Guardian Fighter's turn:
      Stats: HP 23; AC 19; Surges 6; Action Points 0
      Dwarven Resilience (minor action):
        Dwarf Guardian Fighter spends a healing surge (5 remaining).
        Dwarf Guardian Fighter heals 8 hp (23 hp -> 31 hp; 0 hp wasted).
        Dwarf Guardian Fighter gains a +2 defense bonus (expires at end of next turn).
        Dwarven Resilience has been expended.
      Reaping Strike (standard action):
        Attacks Soldier with 17 vs. 17 AC (1d20+7; rolled 10).
        Hits for 11 damage (1d10+4; rolled 7).
        Soldier has -10 hp remaining (1 hp - 11 damage).
    Soldier has died!
    
  Heroes win!
  Dwarf Guardian Fighter takes a short rest.
    Dwarven Resilience recharges.
    Steel Serpent Strike recharges.
    Spend Action Point recharges.
    +2 defense bonus expires.
  
FIGHT #4:
  Roll initiative!
    Dwarf Guardian Fighter rolls 14 initiative (1d20+2; rolled 12).
    Soldier rolls 11 initiative (1d20+3; rolled 8).
    Initiative order: 
      Dwarf Guardian Fighter
      Soldier
  
  Round 1:
    Dwarf Guardian Fighter's turn:
      Stats: HP 31; AC 19; Surges 5; Action Points 0
      Steel Serpent Strike (standard action):
        Attacks Soldier with 25 vs. 17 AC (1d20+7; rolled 18).
        Hits for 16 damage (2d10+4; rolled 10, 2).
        Soldier has 13 hp remaining (29 hp - 16 damage).
        Steel Serpent Strike has been expended.
    Soldier's turn:
      Stats: HP 13; AC 17; Surges 1; Action Points 0
      Soldier Encounter Attack (standard action):
        Attacks Dwarf Guardian Fighter with 13 vs. 19 AC (1d20+8; rolled 5).
        Misses.
        Soldier Encounter Attack has been expended.
    
  Round 2:
    Dwarf Guardian Fighter's turn:
      Stats: HP 31; AC 19; Surges 5; Action Points 0
      Reaping Strike (standard action):
        Attacks Soldier with 17 vs. 17 AC (1d20+7; rolled 10).
        Hits for 14 damage (1d10+4; rolled 10).
        Soldier has -1 hp remaining (13 hp - 14 damage).
    Soldier has died!
    
  Heroes win!
  Dwarf Guardian Fighter takes a short rest.
    Steel Serpent Strike recharges.
    Milestone:
      Dwarf Guardian Fighter gains an action point.
  
FIGHT #5:
  Roll initiative!
    Dwarf Guardian Fighter rolls 14 initiative (1d20+2; rolled 12).
    Soldier rolls 8 initiative (1d20+3; rolled 5).
    Initiative order: 
      Dwarf Guardian Fighter
      Soldier
  
  Round 1:
    Dwarf Guardian Fighter's turn:
      Stats: HP 31; AC 19; Surges 5; Action Points 1
      Steel Serpent Strike (standard action):
        Attacks Soldier with 18 vs. 17 AC (1d20+7; rolled 11).
        Hits for 19 damage (2d10+4; rolled 9, 6).
        Soldier has 10 hp remaining (29 hp - 19 damage).
        Steel Serpent Strike has been expended.
      Spend Action Point (free action):
        Dwarf Guardian Fighter spends an action point (0 remaining).
        Dwarf Guardian Fighter gains a standard action.
        Spend Action Point has been expended.
      Reaping Strike (standard action):
        Attacks Soldier with 23 vs. 17 AC (1d20+7; rolled 16).
        Hits for 7 damage (1d10+4; rolled 3).
        Soldier has 3 hp remaining (10 hp - 7 damage).
    Soldier's turn:
      Stats: HP 3; AC 17; Surges 1; Action Points 0
      Soldier Encounter Attack (standard action):
        Attacks Dwarf Guardian Fighter with 9 vs. 19 AC (1d20+8; rolled 1).
        Misses.
        Soldier Encounter Attack has been expended.
    
  Round 2:
    Dwarf Guardian Fighter's turn:
      Stats: HP 31; AC 19; Surges 5; Action Points 0
      Reaping Strike (standard action):
        Attacks Soldier with 15 vs. 17 AC (1d20+7; rolled 8).
        Misses but does 2 damage (static).
        Soldier has 1 hp remaining (3 hp - 2 damage).
    Soldier's turn:
      Stats: HP 1; AC 17; Surges 1; Action Points 0
      Soldier Basic Attack (standard action):
        Attacks Dwarf Guardian Fighter with 25 vs. 19 AC (1d20+8; rolled 17).
        Hits for 4 damage (1d10+3; rolled 1).
        Dwarf Guardian Fighter has 27 hp remaining (31 hp - 4 damage).
    
  Round 3:
    Dwarf Guardian Fighter's turn:
      Stats: HP 27; AC 19; Surges 5; Action Points 0
      Reaping Strike (standard action):
        Attacks Soldier with 26 vs. 17 AC (1d20+7; rolled 19).
        Hits for 13 damage (1d10+4; rolled 9).
        Soldier has -12 hp remaining (1 hp - 13 damage).
    Soldier has died!
    
  Heroes win!
  Dwarf Guardian Fighter takes a short rest.
    Dwarf Guardian Fighter spends a healing surge (4 remaining).
    Dwarf Guardian Fighter heals 8 hp (27 hp -> 32 hp; 3 hp wasted).
    Steel Serpent Strike recharges.
    Spend Action Point recharges.
```
[/sblock]
[/sblock]
[/sblock]
[sblock=Craghammer + DWT build]

[sblock=Combatants]

```
Level 1 Dwarf Guardian Fighter:
  PC
    Class: Fighter
  Stats: HP 27; AC 19; Surges 10; Action Points 1
  Initiative Bonus: +2
  Weapons:
    Craghammer:
      One-handed weapon
      Damage: 1d10[brutal 2]
      Proficient: +2
      Group(s): hammer
  Feats:
    Dwarven Weapon Training: Increase Craghammer damage by 2.
  Powers:
    Dwarven Resilience:
      Encounter
      Minor Action
      Effect:
        Spend a healing surge and regain 6 hit points.
        Gain a +2 defense bonus until end of next turn.
    Comeback Strike:
      Daily * Reliable
      Standard Action
      Attack: 1d20+7 vs. AC
      Hit: 
        2d10[brutal 2]+6 damage
        Spend a healing surge
    Steel Serpent Strike:
      Encounter
      Standard Action
      Attack: 1d20+7 vs. AC
      Hit: 2d10[brutal 2]+6 damage
    Reaping Strike:
      At-Will
      Standard Action
      Attack: 1d20+7 vs. AC
      Hit: 1d10[brutal 2]+6 damage
      Miss: 2 damage
    Spend Action Point:
      Encounter
      Free Action
      Effect: Spend an action point and gain a standard action.

Level 1 Soldier:
  Monster
  Stats: HP 29; AC 17; Surges 1; Action Points 0
  Initiative Bonus: +3
  Powers:
    Soldier Encounter Attack:
      Encounter
      Standard Action
      Attack: 1d20+8 vs. AC
      Hit: 2d10+3 damage
    Soldier Basic Attack:
      At-Will
      Standard Action
      Attack: 1d20+8 vs. AC
      Hit: 1d10+3 damage
    Spend Action Point:
      Encounter
      Free Action
      Effect: Spend an action point and gain a standard action.
```
[/sblock]

```
Days simulated: 1000

Avg rounds per fight (when survived): 3.1
  1 (16.0%): =========================================
  2 (41.6%): ===================================================================
  3 (64.0%): ==========================================================
  4 (81.3%): =============================================
  5 (92.0%): ============================
  6 (96.9%): ============
  7 (98.8%): =====
  8 (99.6%): ==

Avg fights survived: 3.7
  0  (5.9%): =======
  1 (15.7%): =============
  2 (23.5%): ==========
  3 (37.7%): ===================
  4 (50.2%): ================
  5(100.0%): ===================================================================

Avg surges remaining (survivors only): 1.5 of 10
  0 (52.6%): ===================================================================
  1 (64.7%): ===============
  2 (75.1%): =============
  3 (83.5%): ==========
  4 (89.0%): ======
  5 (93.2%): =====
  6 (95.8%): ===
  7 (98.6%): ===
  8 (99.6%): =

Survival rate: 49.8% +/- 3.1%
```
[sblock=Example combats]
[sblock=Example of 0 fight(s) survived (5.9% chance)

```
FIGHT #1:
  Roll initiative!
    Dwarf Guardian Fighter rolls 17 initiative (1d20+2; rolled 15).
    Soldier rolls 11 initiative (1d20+3; rolled 8).
    Initiative order: 
      Dwarf Guardian Fighter
      Soldier
  
  Round 1:
    Dwarf Guardian Fighter's turn:
      Stats: HP 27; AC 19; Surges 10; Action Points 1
      Steel Serpent Strike (standard action):
        Attacks Soldier with 13 vs. 17 AC (1d20+7; rolled 6).
        Misses.
        Steel Serpent Strike has been expended.
      Spend Action Point (free action):
        Dwarf Guardian Fighter spends an action point (0 remaining).
        Dwarf Guardian Fighter gains a standard action.
        Spend Action Point has been expended.
      Reaping Strike (standard action):
        Attacks Soldier with 12 vs. 17 AC (1d20+7; rolled 5).
        Misses but does 2 damage (static).
        Soldier has 27 hp remaining (29 hp - 2 damage).
    Soldier's turn:
      Stats: HP 27; AC 17; Surges 1; Action Points 0
      Soldier Encounter Attack (standard action):
        Attacks Dwarf Guardian Fighter with 25 vs. 19 AC (1d20+8; rolled 17).
        Hits for 16 damage (2d10+3; rolled 8, 5).
        Dwarf Guardian Fighter has 11 hp remaining (27 hp - 16 damage).
        Soldier Encounter Attack has been expended.
    
  Round 2:
    Dwarf Guardian Fighter's turn:
      Stats: HP 11; AC 19; Surges 10; Action Points 0
      Dwarven Resilience (minor action):
        Dwarf Guardian Fighter spends a healing surge (9 remaining).
        Dwarf Guardian Fighter heals 6 hp (11 hp -> 17 hp; 0 hp wasted).
        Dwarf Guardian Fighter gains a +2 defense bonus (expires at end of next turn).
        Dwarven Resilience has been expended.
      Reaping Strike (standard action):
        Attacks Soldier with 26 vs. 17 AC (1d20+7; rolled 19).
        Hits for 11 damage (1d10[brutal 2]+6; rolled 5).
        Soldier has 16 hp remaining (27 hp - 11 damage).
    Soldier's turn:
      Stats: HP 16; AC 17; Surges 1; Action Points 0
      Soldier Basic Attack (standard action):
        Attacks Dwarf Guardian Fighter with 19 vs. 21 AC (1d20+8; rolled 11).
        Misses.
    
  Round 3:
    Dwarf Guardian Fighter's turn:
      Stats: HP 17; AC 21; Surges 9; Action Points 0
      Conditions:
        +2 defense bonus (expires at the end of this turn).
      Reaping Strike (standard action):
        Attacks Soldier with 9 vs. 17 AC (1d20+7; rolled 2).
        Misses but does 2 damage (static).
        Soldier has 14 hp remaining (16 hp - 2 damage).
      +2 defense bonus expires.
    Soldier's turn:
      Stats: HP 14; AC 17; Surges 1; Action Points 0
      Soldier Basic Attack (standard action):
        Attacks Dwarf Guardian Fighter with 13 vs. 19 AC (1d20+8; rolled 5).
        Misses.
    
  Round 4:
    Dwarf Guardian Fighter's turn:
      Stats: HP 17; AC 19; Surges 9; Action Points 0
      Reaping Strike (standard action):
        Attacks Soldier with 12 vs. 17 AC (1d20+7; rolled 5).
        Misses but does 2 damage (static).
        Soldier has 12 hp remaining (14 hp - 2 damage).
    Soldier's turn:
      Stats: HP 12; AC 17; Surges 1; Action Points 0
      Soldier Basic Attack (standard action):
        Attacks Dwarf Guardian Fighter with 11 vs. 19 AC (1d20+8; rolled 3).
        Misses.
    
  Round 5:
    Dwarf Guardian Fighter's turn:
      Stats: HP 17; AC 19; Surges 9; Action Points 0
      Reaping Strike (standard action):
        Attacks Soldier with 13 vs. 17 AC (1d20+7; rolled 6).
        Misses but does 2 damage (static).
        Soldier has 10 hp remaining (12 hp - 2 damage).
    Soldier's turn:
      Stats: HP 10; AC 17; Surges 1; Action Points 0
      Soldier Basic Attack (standard action):
        Attacks Dwarf Guardian Fighter with 25 vs. 19 AC (1d20+8; rolled 17).
        Hits for 11 damage (1d10+3; rolled 8).
        Dwarf Guardian Fighter has 6 hp remaining (17 hp - 11 damage).
    
  Round 6:
    Dwarf Guardian Fighter's turn:
      Stats: HP 6; AC 19; Surges 9; Action Points 0
      Comeback Strike (standard action):
        Attacks Soldier with 15 vs. 17 AC (1d20+7; rolled 8).
        Misses.
        Comeback Strike was not expended (Reliable).
    Soldier's turn:
      Stats: HP 10; AC 17; Surges 1; Action Points 0
      Soldier Basic Attack (standard action):
        Attacks Dwarf Guardian Fighter with 16 vs. 19 AC (1d20+8; rolled 8).
        Misses.
    
  Round 7:
    Dwarf Guardian Fighter's turn:
      Stats: HP 6; AC 19; Surges 9; Action Points 0
      Comeback Strike (standard action):
        Attacks Soldier with 13 vs. 17 AC (1d20+7; rolled 6).
        Misses.
        Comeback Strike was not expended (Reliable).
    Soldier's turn:
      Stats: HP 10; AC 17; Surges 1; Action Points 0
      Soldier Basic Attack (standard action):
        Attacks Dwarf Guardian Fighter with 17 vs. 19 AC (1d20+8; rolled 9).
        Misses.
    
  Round 8:
    Dwarf Guardian Fighter's turn:
      Stats: HP 6; AC 19; Surges 9; Action Points 0
      Comeback Strike (standard action):
        Attacks Soldier with 14 vs. 17 AC (1d20+7; rolled 7).
        Misses.
        Comeback Strike was not expended (Reliable).
    Soldier's turn:
      Stats: HP 10; AC 17; Surges 1; Action Points 0
      Soldier Basic Attack (standard action):
        Attacks Dwarf Guardian Fighter with 22 vs. 19 AC (1d20+8; rolled 14).
        Hits for 5 damage (1d10+3; rolled 2).
        Dwarf Guardian Fighter has 1 hp remaining (6 hp - 5 damage).
    
  Round 9:
    Dwarf Guardian Fighter's turn:
      Stats: HP 1; AC 19; Surges 9; Action Points 0
      Comeback Strike (standard action):
        Attacks Soldier with 13 vs. 17 AC (1d20+7; rolled 6).
        Misses.
        Comeback Strike was not expended (Reliable).
    Soldier's turn:
      Stats: HP 10; AC 17; Surges 1; Action Points 0
      Soldier Basic Attack (standard action):
        Attacks Dwarf Guardian Fighter with 22 vs. 19 AC (1d20+8; rolled 14).
        Hits for 5 damage (1d10+3; rolled 2).
        Dwarf Guardian Fighter has -4 hp remaining (1 hp - 5 damage).
    
  Round 10:
    Dwarf Guardian Fighter's turn:
      Stats: HP -4; AC 19; Surges 9; Action Points 0
      Dwarf Guardian Fighter is dying (0 death saves failed).
        Rolls death saving throw and gets a 16 (1d20; rolled 16).
        Passes.
    Soldier's turn:
      Stats: HP 10; AC 17; Surges 1; Action Points 0
      Soldier Basic Attack (standard action):
        Attacks Dwarf Guardian Fighter with 23 vs. 19 AC (1d20+8; rolled 15).
        Hits for 13 damage (1d10+3; rolled 10).
        Dwarf Guardian Fighter has -17 hp remaining (-4 hp - 13 damage).
    Dwarf Guardian Fighter has died!
    
  Villains win!
```
[/sblock]
[sblock=Example of 1 fight(s) survived (9.8% chance)

```
FIGHT #1:
  Roll initiative!
    Dwarf Guardian Fighter rolls 12 initiative (1d20+2; rolled 10).
    Soldier rolls 21 initiative (1d20+3; rolled 18).
    Initiative order: 
      Soldier
      Dwarf Guardian Fighter
  
  Round 1:
    Soldier's turn:
      Stats: HP 29; AC 17; Surges 1; Action Points 0
      Soldier Encounter Attack (standard action):
        Attacks Dwarf Guardian Fighter with 19 vs. 19 AC (1d20+8; rolled 11).
        Hits for 10 damage (2d10+3; rolled 2, 5).
        Dwarf Guardian Fighter has 17 hp remaining (27 hp - 10 damage).
        Soldier Encounter Attack has been expended.
    Dwarf Guardian Fighter's turn:
      Stats: HP 17; AC 19; Surges 10; Action Points 1
      Dwarven Resilience (minor action):
        Dwarf Guardian Fighter spends a healing surge (9 remaining).
        Dwarf Guardian Fighter heals 6 hp (17 hp -> 23 hp; 0 hp wasted).
        Dwarf Guardian Fighter gains a +2 defense bonus (expires at end of next turn).
        Dwarven Resilience has been expended.
      Steel Serpent Strike (standard action):
        Attacks Soldier with 22 vs. 17 AC (1d20+7; rolled 15).
        Hits for 16 damage (2d10[brutal 2]+6; rolled 5, 5).
        Soldier has 13 hp remaining (29 hp - 16 damage).
        Steel Serpent Strike has been expended.
      Spend Action Point (free action):
        Dwarf Guardian Fighter spends an action point (0 remaining).
        Dwarf Guardian Fighter gains a standard action.
        Spend Action Point has been expended.
      Reaping Strike (standard action):
        Attacks Soldier with 27 vs. 17 AC (1d20+7; rolled 20).
        Crits for 16 damage (1d10[brutal 2]+6; maximized).
        Soldier has -3 hp remaining (13 hp - 16 damage).
    Soldier has died!
    
  Heroes win!
  Dwarf Guardian Fighter takes a short rest.
    Dwarf Guardian Fighter spends a healing surge (8 remaining).
    Dwarf Guardian Fighter heals 6 hp (23 hp -> 27 hp; 2 hp wasted).
    Dwarven Resilience recharges.
    Steel Serpent Strike recharges.
    Spend Action Point recharges.
    +2 defense bonus expires.
  
FIGHT #2:
  Roll initiative!
    Dwarf Guardian Fighter rolls 19 initiative (1d20+2; rolled 17).
    Soldier rolls 14 initiative (1d20+3; rolled 11).
    Initiative order: 
      Dwarf Guardian Fighter
      Soldier
  
  Round 1:
    Dwarf Guardian Fighter's turn:
      Stats: HP 27; AC 19; Surges 8; Action Points 0
      Steel Serpent Strike (standard action):
        Attacks Soldier with 9 vs. 17 AC (1d20+7; rolled 2).
        Misses.
        Steel Serpent Strike has been expended.
    Soldier's turn:
      Stats: HP 29; AC 17; Surges 1; Action Points 0
      Soldier Encounter Attack (standard action):
        Attacks Dwarf Guardian Fighter with 28 vs. 19 AC (1d20+8; rolled 20).
        Crits for 23 damage (2d10+3; maximized).
        Dwarf Guardian Fighter has 4 hp remaining (27 hp - 23 damage).
        Soldier Encounter Attack has been expended.
    
  Round 2:
    Dwarf Guardian Fighter's turn:
      Stats: HP 4; AC 19; Surges 8; Action Points 0
      Dwarven Resilience (minor action):
        Dwarf Guardian Fighter spends a healing surge (7 remaining).
        Dwarf Guardian Fighter heals 6 hp (4 hp -> 10 hp; 0 hp wasted).
        Dwarf Guardian Fighter gains a +2 defense bonus (expires at end of next turn).
        Dwarven Resilience has been expended.
      Comeback Strike (standard action):
        Attacks Soldier with 15 vs. 17 AC (1d20+7; rolled 8).
        Misses.
        Comeback Strike was not expended (Reliable).
    Soldier's turn:
      Stats: HP 29; AC 17; Surges 1; Action Points 0
      Soldier Basic Attack (standard action):
        Attacks Dwarf Guardian Fighter with 16 vs. 21 AC (1d20+8; rolled 8).
        Misses.
    
  Round 3:
    Dwarf Guardian Fighter's turn:
      Stats: HP 10; AC 21; Surges 7; Action Points 0
      Conditions:
        +2 defense bonus (expires at the end of this turn).
      Comeback Strike (standard action):
        Attacks Soldier with 21 vs. 17 AC (1d20+7; rolled 14).
        Hits for 18 damage (2d10[brutal 2]+6; rolled 7, 5).
        Soldier has 11 hp remaining (29 hp - 18 damage).
        Dwarf Guardian Fighter spends a healing surge (6 remaining).
        Dwarf Guardian Fighter heals 6 hp (10 hp -> 16 hp; 0 hp wasted).
        Comeback Strike has been expended.
      +2 defense bonus expires.
    Soldier's turn:
      Stats: HP 11; AC 17; Surges 1; Action Points 0
      Soldier Basic Attack (standard action):
        Attacks Dwarf Guardian Fighter with 23 vs. 19 AC (1d20+8; rolled 15).
        Hits for 9 damage (1d10+3; rolled 6).
        Dwarf Guardian Fighter has 7 hp remaining (16 hp - 9 damage).
    
  Round 4:
    Dwarf Guardian Fighter's turn:
      Stats: HP 7; AC 19; Surges 6; Action Points 0
      Reaping Strike (standard action):
        Attacks Soldier with 8 vs. 17 AC (1d20+7; rolled 1).
        Misses but does 2 damage (static).
        Soldier has 9 hp remaining (11 hp - 2 damage).
    Soldier's turn:
      Stats: HP 9; AC 17; Surges 1; Action Points 0
      Soldier Basic Attack (standard action):
        Attacks Dwarf Guardian Fighter with 20 vs. 19 AC (1d20+8; rolled 12).
        Hits for 13 damage (1d10+3; rolled 10).
        Dwarf Guardian Fighter has -6 hp remaining (7 hp - 13 damage).
    
  Round 5:
    Dwarf Guardian Fighter's turn:
      Stats: HP -6; AC 19; Surges 6; Action Points 0
      Dwarf Guardian Fighter is dying (0 death saves failed).
        Rolls death saving throw and gets a 16 (1d20; rolled 16).
        Passes.
    Soldier's turn:
      Stats: HP 9; AC 17; Surges 1; Action Points 0
      Soldier Basic Attack (standard action):
        Attacks Dwarf Guardian Fighter with 21 vs. 19 AC (1d20+8; rolled 13).
        Hits for 8 damage (1d10+3; rolled 5).
        Dwarf Guardian Fighter has -14 hp remaining (-6 hp - 8 damage).
    Dwarf Guardian Fighter has died!
    
  Villains win!
```
[/sblock]
[sblock=Example of 2 fight(s) survived (7.8% chance)

```
FIGHT #1:
  Roll initiative!
    Dwarf Guardian Fighter rolls 21 initiative (1d20+2; rolled 19).
    Soldier rolls 10 initiative (1d20+3; rolled 7).
    Initiative order: 
      Dwarf Guardian Fighter
      Soldier
  
  Round 1:
    Dwarf Guardian Fighter's turn:
      Stats: HP 27; AC 19; Surges 10; Action Points 1
      Steel Serpent Strike (standard action):
        Attacks Soldier with 27 vs. 17 AC (1d20+7; rolled 20).
        Crits for 26 damage (2d10[brutal 2]+6; maximized).
        Soldier has 3 hp remaining (29 hp - 26 damage).
        Steel Serpent Strike has been expended.
      Spend Action Point (free action):
        Dwarf Guardian Fighter spends an action point (0 remaining).
        Dwarf Guardian Fighter gains a standard action.
        Spend Action Point has been expended.
      Reaping Strike (standard action):
        Attacks Soldier with 22 vs. 17 AC (1d20+7; rolled 15).
        Hits for 12 damage (1d10[brutal 2]+6; rolled 2, 6).
        Soldier has -9 hp remaining (3 hp - 12 damage).
    Soldier has died!
    
  Heroes win!
  Dwarf Guardian Fighter takes a short rest.
    Steel Serpent Strike recharges.
    Spend Action Point recharges.
  
FIGHT #2:
  Roll initiative!
    Dwarf Guardian Fighter rolls 3 initiative (1d20+2; rolled 1).
    Soldier rolls 6 initiative (1d20+3; rolled 3).
    Initiative order: 
      Soldier
      Dwarf Guardian Fighter
  
  Round 1:
    Soldier's turn:
      Stats: HP 29; AC 17; Surges 1; Action Points 0
      Soldier Encounter Attack (standard action):
        Attacks Dwarf Guardian Fighter with 25 vs. 19 AC (1d20+8; rolled 17).
        Hits for 15 damage (2d10+3; rolled 4, 8).
        Dwarf Guardian Fighter has 12 hp remaining (27 hp - 15 damage).
        Soldier Encounter Attack has been expended.
    Dwarf Guardian Fighter's turn:
      Stats: HP 12; AC 19; Surges 10; Action Points 0
      Dwarven Resilience (minor action):
        Dwarf Guardian Fighter spends a healing surge (9 remaining).
        Dwarf Guardian Fighter heals 6 hp (12 hp -> 18 hp; 0 hp wasted).
        Dwarf Guardian Fighter gains a +2 defense bonus (expires at end of next turn).
        Dwarven Resilience has been expended.
      Steel Serpent Strike (standard action):
        Attacks Soldier with 14 vs. 17 AC (1d20+7; rolled 7).
        Misses.
        Steel Serpent Strike has been expended.
    
  Round 2:
    Soldier's turn:
      Stats: HP 29; AC 17; Surges 1; Action Points 0
      Soldier Basic Attack (standard action):
        Attacks Dwarf Guardian Fighter with 21 vs. 21 AC (1d20+8; rolled 13).
        Hits for 10 damage (1d10+3; rolled 7).
        Dwarf Guardian Fighter has 8 hp remaining (18 hp - 10 damage).
    Dwarf Guardian Fighter's turn:
      Stats: HP 8; AC 21; Surges 9; Action Points 0
      Conditions:
        +2 defense bonus (expires at the end of this turn).
      Comeback Strike (standard action):
        Attacks Soldier with 21 vs. 17 AC (1d20+7; rolled 14).
        Hits for 19 damage (2d10[brutal 2]+6; rolled 10, 3).
        Soldier has 10 hp remaining (29 hp - 19 damage).
        Dwarf Guardian Fighter spends a healing surge (8 remaining).
        Dwarf Guardian Fighter heals 6 hp (8 hp -> 14 hp; 0 hp wasted).
        Comeback Strike has been expended.
      +2 defense bonus expires.
    
  Round 3:
    Soldier's turn:
      Stats: HP 10; AC 17; Surges 1; Action Points 0
      Soldier Basic Attack (standard action):
        Attacks Dwarf Guardian Fighter with 19 vs. 19 AC (1d20+8; rolled 11).
        Hits for 8 damage (1d10+3; rolled 5).
        Dwarf Guardian Fighter has 6 hp remaining (14 hp - 8 damage).
    Dwarf Guardian Fighter's turn:
      Stats: HP 6; AC 19; Surges 8; Action Points 0
      Reaping Strike (standard action):
        Attacks Soldier with 15 vs. 17 AC (1d20+7; rolled 8).
        Misses but does 2 damage (static).
        Soldier has 8 hp remaining (10 hp - 2 damage).
    
  Round 4:
    Soldier's turn:
      Stats: HP 8; AC 17; Surges 1; Action Points 0
      Soldier Basic Attack (standard action):
        Attacks Dwarf Guardian Fighter with 26 vs. 19 AC (1d20+8; rolled 18).
        Hits for 8 damage (1d10+3; rolled 5).
        Dwarf Guardian Fighter has -2 hp remaining (6 hp - 8 damage).
    Dwarf Guardian Fighter's turn:
      Stats: HP -2; AC 19; Surges 8; Action Points 0
      Dwarf Guardian Fighter is dying (0 death saves failed).
        Rolls death saving throw and gets a 6 (1d20; rolled 6).
        Fails. 2 failures remaining before death.
    
  Round 5:
    Soldier's turn:
      Stats: HP 8; AC 17; Surges 1; Action Points 0
      Soldier Basic Attack (standard action):
        Attacks Dwarf Guardian Fighter with 10 vs. 19 AC (1d20+8; rolled 2).
        Misses.
    Dwarf Guardian Fighter's turn:
      Stats: HP -2; AC 19; Surges 8; Action Points 0
      Dwarf Guardian Fighter is dying (1 death saves failed).
        Rolls death saving throw and gets a 20 (1d20; rolled 20).
        Miraculous recovery!
        Dwarf Guardian Fighter spends a healing surge (7 remaining).
        Dwarf Guardian Fighter heals 6 hp (0 hp -> 6 hp; 0 hp wasted).
    
  Round 6:
    Soldier's turn:
      Stats: HP 8; AC 17; Surges 1; Action Points 0
      Soldier Basic Attack (standard action):
        Attacks Dwarf Guardian Fighter with 26 vs. 19 AC (1d20+8; rolled 18).
        Hits for 12 damage (1d10+3; rolled 9).
        Dwarf Guardian Fighter has -6 hp remaining (6 hp - 12 damage).
    Dwarf Guardian Fighter's turn:
      Stats: HP -6; AC 19; Surges 7; Action Points 0
      Dwarf Guardian Fighter is dying (1 death saves failed).
        Rolls death saving throw and gets a 20 (1d20; rolled 20).
        Miraculous recovery!
        Dwarf Guardian Fighter spends a healing surge (6 remaining).
        Dwarf Guardian Fighter heals 6 hp (0 hp -> 6 hp; 0 hp wasted).
    
  Round 7:
    Soldier's turn:
      Stats: HP 8; AC 17; Surges 1; Action Points 0
      Soldier Basic Attack (standard action):
        Attacks Dwarf Guardian Fighter with 12 vs. 19 AC (1d20+8; rolled 4).
        Misses.
    Dwarf Guardian Fighter's turn:
      Stats: HP 6; AC 19; Surges 6; Action Points 0
      Reaping Strike (standard action):
        Attacks Soldier with 23 vs. 17 AC (1d20+7; rolled 16).
        Hits for 9 damage (1d10[brutal 2]+6; rolled 3).
        Soldier has -1 hp remaining (8 hp - 9 damage).
    Soldier has died!
    
  Heroes win!
  Dwarf Guardian Fighter takes a short rest.
    Dwarf Guardian Fighter spends a healing surge (5 remaining).
    Dwarf Guardian Fighter heals 6 hp (6 hp -> 12 hp; 0 hp wasted).
    Dwarf Guardian Fighter spends a healing surge (4 remaining).
    Dwarf Guardian Fighter heals 6 hp (12 hp -> 18 hp; 0 hp wasted).
    Dwarf Guardian Fighter spends a healing surge (3 remaining).
    Dwarf Guardian Fighter heals 6 hp (18 hp -> 24 hp; 0 hp wasted).
    Dwarven Resilience recharges.
    Steel Serpent Strike recharges.
    Milestone:
      Dwarf Guardian Fighter gains an action point.
  
FIGHT #3:
  Roll initiative!
    Dwarf Guardian Fighter rolls 10 initiative (1d20+2; rolled 8).
    Soldier rolls 5 initiative (1d20+3; rolled 2).
    Initiative order: 
      Dwarf Guardian Fighter
      Soldier
  
  Round 1:
    Dwarf Guardian Fighter's turn:
      Stats: HP 24; AC 19; Surges 3; Action Points 1
      Steel Serpent Strike (standard action):
        Attacks Soldier with 8 vs. 17 AC (1d20+7; rolled 1).
        Misses.
        Steel Serpent Strike has been expended.
      Spend Action Point (free action):
        Dwarf Guardian Fighter spends an action point (0 remaining).
        Dwarf Guardian Fighter gains a standard action.
        Spend Action Point has been expended.
      Reaping Strike (standard action):
        Attacks Soldier with 14 vs. 17 AC (1d20+7; rolled 7).
        Misses but does 2 damage (static).
        Soldier has 27 hp remaining (29 hp - 2 damage).
    Soldier's turn:
      Stats: HP 27; AC 17; Surges 1; Action Points 0
      Soldier Encounter Attack (standard action):
        Attacks Dwarf Guardian Fighter with 15 vs. 19 AC (1d20+8; rolled 7).
        Misses.
        Soldier Encounter Attack has been expended.
    
  Round 2:
    Dwarf Guardian Fighter's turn:
      Stats: HP 24; AC 19; Surges 3; Action Points 0
      Reaping Strike (standard action):
        Attacks Soldier with 14 vs. 17 AC (1d20+7; rolled 7).
        Misses but does 2 damage (static).
        Soldier has 25 hp remaining (27 hp - 2 damage).
    Soldier's turn:
      Stats: HP 25; AC 17; Surges 1; Action Points 0
      Soldier Basic Attack (standard action):
        Attacks Dwarf Guardian Fighter with 26 vs. 19 AC (1d20+8; rolled 18).
        Hits for 8 damage (1d10+3; rolled 5).
        Dwarf Guardian Fighter has 16 hp remaining (24 hp - 8 damage).
    
  Round 3:
    Dwarf Guardian Fighter's turn:
      Stats: HP 16; AC 19; Surges 3; Action Points 0
      Dwarven Resilience (minor action):
        Dwarf Guardian Fighter spends a healing surge (2 remaining).
        Dwarf Guardian Fighter heals 6 hp (16 hp -> 22 hp; 0 hp wasted).
        Dwarf Guardian Fighter gains a +2 defense bonus (expires at end of next turn).
        Dwarven Resilience has been expended.
      Reaping Strike (standard action):
        Attacks Soldier with 9 vs. 17 AC (1d20+7; rolled 2).
        Misses but does 2 damage (static).
        Soldier has 23 hp remaining (25 hp - 2 damage).
    Soldier's turn:
      Stats: HP 23; AC 17; Surges 1; Action Points 0
      Soldier Basic Attack (standard action):
        Attacks Dwarf Guardian Fighter with 16 vs. 21 AC (1d20+8; rolled 8).
        Misses.
    
  Round 4:
    Dwarf Guardian Fighter's turn:
      Stats: HP 22; AC 21; Surges 2; Action Points 0
      Conditions:
        +2 defense bonus (expires at the end of this turn).
      Reaping Strike (standard action):
        Attacks Soldier with 8 vs. 17 AC (1d20+7; rolled 1).
        Misses but does 2 damage (static).
        Soldier has 21 hp remaining (23 hp - 2 damage).
      +2 defense bonus expires.
    Soldier's turn:
      Stats: HP 21; AC 17; Surges 1; Action Points 0
      Soldier Basic Attack (standard action):
        Attacks Dwarf Guardian Fighter with 19 vs. 19 AC (1d20+8; rolled 11).
        Hits for 12 damage (1d10+3; rolled 9).
        Dwarf Guardian Fighter has 10 hp remaining (22 hp - 12 damage).
    
  Round 5:
    Dwarf Guardian Fighter's turn:
      Stats: HP 10; AC 19; Surges 2; Action Points 0
      Reaping Strike (standard action):
        Attacks Soldier with 8 vs. 17 AC (1d20+7; rolled 1).
        Misses but does 2 damage (static).
        Soldier has 19 hp remaining (21 hp - 2 damage).
    Soldier's turn:
      Stats: HP 19; AC 17; Surges 1; Action Points 0
      Soldier Basic Attack (standard action):
        Attacks Dwarf Guardian Fighter with 22 vs. 19 AC (1d20+8; rolled 14).
        Hits for 8 damage (1d10+3; rolled 5).
        Dwarf Guardian Fighter has 2 hp remaining (10 hp - 8 damage).
    
  Round 6:
    Dwarf Guardian Fighter's turn:
      Stats: HP 2; AC 19; Surges 2; Action Points 0
      Reaping Strike (standard action):
        Attacks Soldier with 22 vs. 17 AC (1d20+7; rolled 15).
        Hits for 11 damage (1d10[brutal 2]+6; rolled 5).
        Soldier has 8 hp remaining (19 hp - 11 damage).
    Soldier's turn:
      Stats: HP 8; AC 17; Surges 1; Action Points 0
      Soldier Basic Attack (standard action):
        Attacks Dwarf Guardian Fighter with 21 vs. 19 AC (1d20+8; rolled 13).
        Hits for 10 damage (1d10+3; rolled 7).
        Dwarf Guardian Fighter has -8 hp remaining (2 hp - 10 damage).
    
  Round 7:
    Dwarf Guardian Fighter's turn:
      Stats: HP -8; AC 19; Surges 2; Action Points 0
      Dwarf Guardian Fighter is dying (0 death saves failed).
        Rolls death saving throw and gets a 11 (1d20; rolled 11).
        Passes.
    Soldier's turn:
      Stats: HP 8; AC 17; Surges 1; Action Points 0
      Soldier Basic Attack (standard action):
        Attacks Dwarf Guardian Fighter with 28 vs. 19 AC (1d20+8; rolled 20).
        Crits for 13 damage (1d10+3; maximized).
        Dwarf Guardian Fighter has -21 hp remaining (-8 hp - 13 damage).
    Dwarf Guardian Fighter has died!
    
  Villains win!
```
[/sblock]
[sblock=Example of 3 fight(s) survived (14.2% chance)

```
FIGHT #1:
  Roll initiative!
    Dwarf Guardian Fighter rolls 17 initiative (1d20+2; rolled 15).
    Soldier rolls 6 initiative (1d20+3; rolled 3).
    Initiative order: 
      Dwarf Guardian Fighter
      Soldier
  
  Round 1:
    Dwarf Guardian Fighter's turn:
      Stats: HP 27; AC 19; Surges 10; Action Points 1
      Steel Serpent Strike (standard action):
        Attacks Soldier with 22 vs. 17 AC (1d20+7; rolled 15).
        Hits for 25 damage (2d10[brutal 2]+6; rolled 10, 2, 9).
        Soldier has 4 hp remaining (29 hp - 25 damage).
        Steel Serpent Strike has been expended.
      Spend Action Point (free action):
        Dwarf Guardian Fighter spends an action point (0 remaining).
        Dwarf Guardian Fighter gains a standard action.
        Spend Action Point has been expended.
      Reaping Strike (standard action):
        Attacks Soldier with 20 vs. 17 AC (1d20+7; rolled 13).
        Hits for 13 damage (1d10[brutal 2]+6; rolled 7).
        Soldier has -9 hp remaining (4 hp - 13 damage).
    Soldier has died!
    
  Heroes win!
  Dwarf Guardian Fighter takes a short rest.
    Steel Serpent Strike recharges.
    Spend Action Point recharges.
  
FIGHT #2:
  Roll initiative!
    Dwarf Guardian Fighter rolls 15 initiative (1d20+2; rolled 13).
    Soldier rolls 10 initiative (1d20+3; rolled 7).
    Initiative order: 
      Dwarf Guardian Fighter
      Soldier
  
  Round 1:
    Dwarf Guardian Fighter's turn:
      Stats: HP 27; AC 19; Surges 10; Action Points 0
      Steel Serpent Strike (standard action):
        Attacks Soldier with 8 vs. 17 AC (1d20+7; rolled 1).
        Misses.
        Steel Serpent Strike has been expended.
    Soldier's turn:
      Stats: HP 29; AC 17; Surges 1; Action Points 0
      Soldier Encounter Attack (standard action):
        Attacks Dwarf Guardian Fighter with 23 vs. 19 AC (1d20+8; rolled 15).
        Hits for 16 damage (2d10+3; rolled 6, 7).
        Dwarf Guardian Fighter has 11 hp remaining (27 hp - 16 damage).
        Soldier Encounter Attack has been expended.
    
  Round 2:
    Dwarf Guardian Fighter's turn:
      Stats: HP 11; AC 19; Surges 10; Action Points 0
      Dwarven Resilience (minor action):
        Dwarf Guardian Fighter spends a healing surge (9 remaining).
        Dwarf Guardian Fighter heals 6 hp (11 hp -> 17 hp; 0 hp wasted).
        Dwarf Guardian Fighter gains a +2 defense bonus (expires at end of next turn).
        Dwarven Resilience has been expended.
      Reaping Strike (standard action):
        Attacks Soldier with 20 vs. 17 AC (1d20+7; rolled 13).
        Hits for 16 damage (1d10[brutal 2]+6; rolled 10).
        Soldier has 13 hp remaining (29 hp - 16 damage).
    Soldier's turn:
      Stats: HP 13; AC 17; Surges 1; Action Points 0
      Soldier Basic Attack (standard action):
        Attacks Dwarf Guardian Fighter with 17 vs. 21 AC (1d20+8; rolled 9).
        Misses.
    
  Round 3:
    Dwarf Guardian Fighter's turn:
      Stats: HP 17; AC 21; Surges 9; Action Points 0
      Conditions:
        +2 defense bonus (expires at the end of this turn).
      Reaping Strike (standard action):
        Attacks Soldier with 27 vs. 17 AC (1d20+7; rolled 20).
        Crits for 16 damage (1d10[brutal 2]+6; maximized).
        Soldier has -3 hp remaining (13 hp - 16 damage).
      +2 defense bonus expires.
    Soldier has died!
    
  Heroes win!
  Dwarf Guardian Fighter takes a short rest.
    Dwarf Guardian Fighter spends a healing surge (8 remaining).
    Dwarf Guardian Fighter heals 6 hp (17 hp -> 23 hp; 0 hp wasted).
    Dwarf Guardian Fighter spends a healing surge (7 remaining).
    Dwarf Guardian Fighter heals 6 hp (23 hp -> 27 hp; 2 hp wasted).
    Dwarven Resilience recharges.
    Steel Serpent Strike recharges.
    Milestone:
      Dwarf Guardian Fighter gains an action point.
  
FIGHT #3:
  Roll initiative!
    Dwarf Guardian Fighter rolls 20 initiative (1d20+2; rolled 18).
    Soldier rolls 17 initiative (1d20+3; rolled 14).
    Initiative order: 
      Dwarf Guardian Fighter
      Soldier
  
  Round 1:
    Dwarf Guardian Fighter's turn:
      Stats: HP 27; AC 19; Surges 7; Action Points 1
      Steel Serpent Strike (standard action):
        Attacks Soldier with 19 vs. 17 AC (1d20+7; rolled 12).
        Hits for 25 damage (2d10[brutal 2]+6; rolled 10, 9).
        Soldier has 4 hp remaining (29 hp - 25 damage).
        Steel Serpent Strike has been expended.
      Spend Action Point (free action):
        Dwarf Guardian Fighter spends an action point (0 remaining).
        Dwarf Guardian Fighter gains a standard action.
        Spend Action Point has been expended.
      Reaping Strike (standard action):
        Attacks Soldier with 21 vs. 17 AC (1d20+7; rolled 14).
        Hits for 15 damage (1d10[brutal 2]+6; rolled 9).
        Soldier has -11 hp remaining (4 hp - 15 damage).
    Soldier has died!
    
  Heroes win!
  Dwarf Guardian Fighter takes a short rest.
    Steel Serpent Strike recharges.
    Spend Action Point recharges.
  
FIGHT #4:
  Roll initiative!
    Dwarf Guardian Fighter rolls 6 initiative (1d20+2; rolled 4).
    Soldier rolls 15 initiative (1d20+3; rolled 12).
    Initiative order: 
      Soldier
      Dwarf Guardian Fighter
  
  Round 1:
    Soldier's turn:
      Stats: HP 29; AC 17; Surges 1; Action Points 0
      Soldier Encounter Attack (standard action):
        Attacks Dwarf Guardian Fighter with 23 vs. 19 AC (1d20+8; rolled 15).
        Hits for 14 damage (2d10+3; rolled 8, 3).
        Dwarf Guardian Fighter has 13 hp remaining (27 hp - 14 damage).
        Soldier Encounter Attack has been expended.
    Dwarf Guardian Fighter's turn:
      Stats: HP 13; AC 19; Surges 7; Action Points 0
      Dwarven Resilience (minor action):
        Dwarf Guardian Fighter spends a healing surge (6 remaining).
        Dwarf Guardian Fighter heals 6 hp (13 hp -> 19 hp; 0 hp wasted).
        Dwarf Guardian Fighter gains a +2 defense bonus (expires at end of next turn).
        Dwarven Resilience has been expended.
      Steel Serpent Strike (standard action):
        Attacks Soldier with 18 vs. 17 AC (1d20+7; rolled 11).
        Hits for 17 damage (2d10[brutal 2]+6; rolled 6, 5).
        Soldier has 12 hp remaining (29 hp - 17 damage).
        Steel Serpent Strike has been expended.
    
  Round 2:
    Soldier's turn:
      Stats: HP 12; AC 17; Surges 1; Action Points 0
      Soldier Basic Attack (standard action):
        Attacks Dwarf Guardian Fighter with 28 vs. 21 AC (1d20+8; rolled 20).
        Crits for 13 damage (1d10+3; maximized).
        Dwarf Guardian Fighter has 6 hp remaining (19 hp - 13 damage).
    Dwarf Guardian Fighter's turn:
      Stats: HP 6; AC 21; Surges 6; Action Points 0
      Conditions:
        +2 defense bonus (expires at the end of this turn).
      Comeback Strike (standard action):
        Attacks Soldier with 14 vs. 17 AC (1d20+7; rolled 7).
        Misses.
        Comeback Strike was not expended (Reliable).
      +2 defense bonus expires.
    
  Round 3:
    Soldier's turn:
      Stats: HP 12; AC 17; Surges 1; Action Points 0
      Soldier Basic Attack (standard action):
        Attacks Dwarf Guardian Fighter with 24 vs. 19 AC (1d20+8; rolled 16).
        Hits for 7 damage (1d10+3; rolled 4).
        Dwarf Guardian Fighter has -1 hp remaining (6 hp - 7 damage).
    Dwarf Guardian Fighter's turn:
      Stats: HP -1; AC 19; Surges 6; Action Points 0
      Dwarf Guardian Fighter is dying (0 death saves failed).
        Rolls death saving throw and gets a 10 (1d20; rolled 10).
        Passes.
    
  Round 4:
    Soldier's turn:
      Stats: HP 12; AC 17; Surges 1; Action Points 0
      Soldier Basic Attack (standard action):
        Attacks Dwarf Guardian Fighter with 13 vs. 19 AC (1d20+8; rolled 5).
        Misses.
    Dwarf Guardian Fighter's turn:
      Stats: HP -1; AC 19; Surges 6; Action Points 0
      Dwarf Guardian Fighter is dying (0 death saves failed).
        Rolls death saving throw and gets a 4 (1d20; rolled 4).
        Fails. 2 failures remaining before death.
    
  Round 5:
    Soldier's turn:
      Stats: HP 12; AC 17; Surges 1; Action Points 0
      Soldier Basic Attack (standard action):
        Attacks Dwarf Guardian Fighter with 10 vs. 19 AC (1d20+8; rolled 2).
        Misses.
    Dwarf Guardian Fighter's turn:
      Stats: HP -1; AC 19; Surges 6; Action Points 0
      Dwarf Guardian Fighter is dying (1 death saves failed).
        Rolls death saving throw and gets a 12 (1d20; rolled 12).
        Passes.
    
  Round 6:
    Soldier's turn:
      Stats: HP 12; AC 17; Surges 1; Action Points 0
      Soldier Basic Attack (standard action):
        Attacks Dwarf Guardian Fighter with 26 vs. 19 AC (1d20+8; rolled 18).
        Hits for 11 damage (1d10+3; rolled 8).
        Dwarf Guardian Fighter has -12 hp remaining (-1 hp - 11 damage).
    Dwarf Guardian Fighter's turn:
      Stats: HP -12; AC 19; Surges 6; Action Points 0
      Dwarf Guardian Fighter is dying (1 death saves failed).
        Rolls death saving throw and gets a 6 (1d20; rolled 6).
        Fails. 1 failures remaining before death.
    
  Round 7:
    Soldier's turn:
      Stats: HP 12; AC 17; Surges 1; Action Points 0
      Soldier Basic Attack (standard action):
        Attacks Dwarf Guardian Fighter with 27 vs. 19 AC (1d20+8; rolled 19).
        Hits for 4 damage (1d10+3; rolled 1).
        Dwarf Guardian Fighter has -16 hp remaining (-12 hp - 4 damage).
    Dwarf Guardian Fighter has died!
    
  Villains win!
```
[/sblock]
[sblock=Example of 4 fight(s) survived (12.5% chance)

```
FIGHT #1:
  Roll initiative!
    Dwarf Guardian Fighter rolls 9 initiative (1d20+2; rolled 7).
    Soldier rolls 7 initiative (1d20+3; rolled 4).
    Initiative order: 
      Dwarf Guardian Fighter
      Soldier
  
  Round 1:
    Dwarf Guardian Fighter's turn:
      Stats: HP 27; AC 19; Surges 10; Action Points 1
      Steel Serpent Strike (standard action):
        Attacks Soldier with 15 vs. 17 AC (1d20+7; rolled 8).
        Misses.
        Steel Serpent Strike has been expended.
      Spend Action Point (free action):
        Dwarf Guardian Fighter spends an action point (0 remaining).
        Dwarf Guardian Fighter gains a standard action.
        Spend Action Point has been expended.
      Reaping Strike (standard action):
        Attacks Soldier with 14 vs. 17 AC (1d20+7; rolled 7).
        Misses but does 2 damage (static).
        Soldier has 27 hp remaining (29 hp - 2 damage).
    Soldier's turn:
      Stats: HP 27; AC 17; Surges 1; Action Points 0
      Soldier Encounter Attack (standard action):
        Attacks Dwarf Guardian Fighter with 19 vs. 19 AC (1d20+8; rolled 11).
        Hits for 18 damage (2d10+3; rolled 5, 10).
        Dwarf Guardian Fighter has 9 hp remaining (27 hp - 18 damage).
        Soldier Encounter Attack has been expended.
    
  Round 2:
    Dwarf Guardian Fighter's turn:
      Stats: HP 9; AC 19; Surges 10; Action Points 0
      Dwarven Resilience (minor action):
        Dwarf Guardian Fighter spends a healing surge (9 remaining).
        Dwarf Guardian Fighter heals 6 hp (9 hp -> 15 hp; 0 hp wasted).
        Dwarf Guardian Fighter gains a +2 defense bonus (expires at end of next turn).
        Dwarven Resilience has been expended.
      Reaping Strike (standard action):
        Attacks Soldier with 17 vs. 17 AC (1d20+7; rolled 10).
        Hits for 16 damage (1d10[brutal 2]+6; rolled 2, 10).
        Soldier has 11 hp remaining (27 hp - 16 damage).
    Soldier's turn:
      Stats: HP 11; AC 17; Surges 1; Action Points 0
      Soldier Basic Attack (standard action):
        Attacks Dwarf Guardian Fighter with 22 vs. 21 AC (1d20+8; rolled 14).
        Hits for 9 damage (1d10+3; rolled 6).
        Dwarf Guardian Fighter has 6 hp remaining (15 hp - 9 damage).
    
  Round 3:
    Dwarf Guardian Fighter's turn:
      Stats: HP 6; AC 21; Surges 9; Action Points 0
      Conditions:
        +2 defense bonus (expires at the end of this turn).
      Comeback Strike (standard action):
        Attacks Soldier with 27 vs. 17 AC (1d20+7; rolled 20).
        Crits for 26 damage (2d10[brutal 2]+6; maximized).
        Soldier has -15 hp remaining (11 hp - 26 damage).
        Comeback Strike has been expended.
      +2 defense bonus expires.
    Soldier has died!
    
  Heroes win!
  Dwarf Guardian Fighter takes a short rest.
    Dwarf Guardian Fighter spends a healing surge (8 remaining).
    Dwarf Guardian Fighter heals 6 hp (6 hp -> 12 hp; 0 hp wasted).
    Dwarf Guardian Fighter spends a healing surge (7 remaining).
    Dwarf Guardian Fighter heals 6 hp (12 hp -> 18 hp; 0 hp wasted).
    Dwarf Guardian Fighter spends a healing surge (6 remaining).
    Dwarf Guardian Fighter heals 6 hp (18 hp -> 24 hp; 0 hp wasted).
    Dwarven Resilience recharges.
    Steel Serpent Strike recharges.
    Spend Action Point recharges.
  
FIGHT #2:
  Roll initiative!
    Dwarf Guardian Fighter rolls 6 initiative (1d20+2; rolled 4).
    Soldier rolls 8 initiative (1d20+3; rolled 5).
    Initiative order: 
      Soldier
      Dwarf Guardian Fighter
  
  Round 1:
    Soldier's turn:
      Stats: HP 29; AC 17; Surges 1; Action Points 0
      Soldier Encounter Attack (standard action):
        Attacks Dwarf Guardian Fighter with 20 vs. 19 AC (1d20+8; rolled 12).
        Hits for 14 damage (2d10+3; rolled 2, 9).
        Dwarf Guardian Fighter has 10 hp remaining (24 hp - 14 damage).
        Soldier Encounter Attack has been expended.
    Dwarf Guardian Fighter's turn:
      Stats: HP 10; AC 19; Surges 6; Action Points 0
      Dwarven Resilience (minor action):
        Dwarf Guardian Fighter spends a healing surge (5 remaining).
        Dwarf Guardian Fighter heals 6 hp (10 hp -> 16 hp; 0 hp wasted).
        Dwarf Guardian Fighter gains a +2 defense bonus (expires at end of next turn).
        Dwarven Resilience has been expended.
      Steel Serpent Strike (standard action):
        Attacks Soldier with 9 vs. 17 AC (1d20+7; rolled 2).
        Misses.
        Steel Serpent Strike has been expended.
    
  Round 2:
    Soldier's turn:
      Stats: HP 29; AC 17; Surges 1; Action Points 0
      Soldier Basic Attack (standard action):
        Attacks Dwarf Guardian Fighter with 14 vs. 21 AC (1d20+8; rolled 6).
        Misses.
    Dwarf Guardian Fighter's turn:
      Stats: HP 16; AC 21; Surges 5; Action Points 0
      Conditions:
        +2 defense bonus (expires at the end of this turn).
      Reaping Strike (standard action):
        Attacks Soldier with 26 vs. 17 AC (1d20+7; rolled 19).
        Hits for 15 damage (1d10[brutal 2]+6; rolled 1, 2, 2, 9).
        Soldier has 14 hp remaining (29 hp - 15 damage).
      +2 defense bonus expires.
    
  Round 3:
    Soldier's turn:
      Stats: HP 14; AC 17; Surges 1; Action Points 0
      Soldier Basic Attack (standard action):
        Attacks Dwarf Guardian Fighter with 13 vs. 19 AC (1d20+8; rolled 5).
        Misses.
    Dwarf Guardian Fighter's turn:
      Stats: HP 16; AC 19; Surges 5; Action Points 0
      Reaping Strike (standard action):
        Attacks Soldier with 20 vs. 17 AC (1d20+7; rolled 13).
        Hits for 13 damage (1d10[brutal 2]+6; rolled 7).
        Soldier has 1 hp remaining (14 hp - 13 damage).
    
  Round 4:
    Soldier's turn:
      Stats: HP 1; AC 17; Surges 1; Action Points 0
      Soldier Basic Attack (standard action):
        Attacks Dwarf Guardian Fighter with 14 vs. 19 AC (1d20+8; rolled 6).
        Misses.
    Dwarf Guardian Fighter's turn:
      Stats: HP 16; AC 19; Surges 5; Action Points 0
      Reaping Strike (standard action):
        Attacks Soldier with 15 vs. 17 AC (1d20+7; rolled 8).
        Misses but does 2 damage (static).
        Soldier has -1 hp remaining (1 hp - 2 damage).
    Soldier has died!
    
  Heroes win!
  Dwarf Guardian Fighter takes a short rest.
    Dwarf Guardian Fighter spends a healing surge (4 remaining).
    Dwarf Guardian Fighter heals 6 hp (16 hp -> 22 hp; 0 hp wasted).
    Dwarf Guardian Fighter spends a healing surge (3 remaining).
    Dwarf Guardian Fighter heals 6 hp (22 hp -> 27 hp; 1 hp wasted).
    Dwarven Resilience recharges.
    Steel Serpent Strike recharges.
    Milestone:
      Dwarf Guardian Fighter gains an action point.
  
FIGHT #3:
  Roll initiative!
    Dwarf Guardian Fighter rolls 4 initiative (1d20+2; rolled 2).
    Soldier rolls 12 initiative (1d20+3; rolled 9).
    Initiative order: 
      Soldier
      Dwarf Guardian Fighter
  
  Round 1:
    Soldier's turn:
      Stats: HP 29; AC 17; Surges 1; Action Points 0
      Soldier Encounter Attack (standard action):
        Attacks Dwarf Guardian Fighter with 27 vs. 19 AC (1d20+8; rolled 19).
        Hits for 13 damage (2d10+3; rolled 2, 8).
        Dwarf Guardian Fighter has 14 hp remaining (27 hp - 13 damage).
        Soldier Encounter Attack has been expended.
    Dwarf Guardian Fighter's turn:
      Stats: HP 14; AC 19; Surges 3; Action Points 1
      Dwarven Resilience (minor action):
        Dwarf Guardian Fighter spends a healing surge (2 remaining).
        Dwarf Guardian Fighter heals 6 hp (14 hp -> 20 hp; 0 hp wasted).
        Dwarf Guardian Fighter gains a +2 defense bonus (expires at end of next turn).
        Dwarven Resilience has been expended.
      Steel Serpent Strike (standard action):
        Attacks Soldier with 12 vs. 17 AC (1d20+7; rolled 5).
        Misses.
        Steel Serpent Strike has been expended.
      Spend Action Point (free action):
        Dwarf Guardian Fighter spends an action point (0 remaining).
        Dwarf Guardian Fighter gains a standard action.
        Spend Action Point has been expended.
      Reaping Strike (standard action):
        Attacks Soldier with 26 vs. 17 AC (1d20+7; rolled 19).
        Hits for 14 damage (1d10[brutal 2]+6; rolled 8).
        Soldier has 15 hp remaining (29 hp - 14 damage).
    
  Round 2:
    Soldier's turn:
      Stats: HP 15; AC 17; Surges 1; Action Points 0
      Soldier Basic Attack (standard action):
        Attacks Dwarf Guardian Fighter with 15 vs. 21 AC (1d20+8; rolled 7).
        Misses.
    Dwarf Guardian Fighter's turn:
      Stats: HP 20; AC 21; Surges 2; Action Points 0
      Conditions:
        +2 defense bonus (expires at the end of this turn).
      Reaping Strike (standard action):
        Attacks Soldier with 13 vs. 17 AC (1d20+7; rolled 6).
        Misses but does 2 damage (static).
        Soldier has 13 hp remaining (15 hp - 2 damage).
      +2 defense bonus expires.
    
  Round 3:
    Soldier's turn:
      Stats: HP 13; AC 17; Surges 1; Action Points 0
      Soldier Basic Attack (standard action):
        Attacks Dwarf Guardian Fighter with 20 vs. 19 AC (1d20+8; rolled 12).
        Hits for 5 damage (1d10+3; rolled 2).
        Dwarf Guardian Fighter has 15 hp remaining (20 hp - 5 damage).
    Dwarf Guardian Fighter's turn:
      Stats: HP 15; AC 19; Surges 2; Action Points 0
      Reaping Strike (standard action):
        Attacks Soldier with 12 vs. 17 AC (1d20+7; rolled 5).
        Misses but does 2 damage (static).
        Soldier has 11 hp remaining (13 hp - 2 damage).
    
  Round 4:
    Soldier's turn:
      Stats: HP 11; AC 17; Surges 1; Action Points 0
      Soldier Basic Attack (standard action):
        Attacks Dwarf Guardian Fighter with 27 vs. 19 AC (1d20+8; rolled 19).
        Hits for 11 damage (1d10+3; rolled 8).
        Dwarf Guardian Fighter has 4 hp remaining (15 hp - 11 damage).
    Dwarf Guardian Fighter's turn:
      Stats: HP 4; AC 19; Surges 2; Action Points 0
      Reaping Strike (standard action):
        Attacks Soldier with 10 vs. 17 AC (1d20+7; rolled 3).
        Misses but does 2 damage (static).
        Soldier has 9 hp remaining (11 hp - 2 damage).
    
  Round 5:
    Soldier's turn:
      Stats: HP 9; AC 17; Surges 1; Action Points 0
      Soldier Basic Attack (standard action):
        Attacks Dwarf Guardian Fighter with 9 vs. 19 AC (1d20+8; rolled 1).
        Misses.
    Dwarf Guardian Fighter's turn:
      Stats: HP 4; AC 19; Surges 2; Action Points 0
      Reaping Strike (standard action):
        Attacks Soldier with 18 vs. 17 AC (1d20+7; rolled 11).
        Hits for 12 damage (1d10[brutal 2]+6; rolled 6).
        Soldier has -3 hp remaining (9 hp - 12 damage).
    Soldier has died!
    
  Heroes win!
  Dwarf Guardian Fighter takes a short rest.
    Dwarf Guardian Fighter spends a healing surge (1 remaining).
    Dwarf Guardian Fighter heals 6 hp (4 hp -> 10 hp; 0 hp wasted).
    Dwarf Guardian Fighter spends a healing surge (0 remaining).
    Dwarf Guardian Fighter heals 6 hp (10 hp -> 16 hp; 0 hp wasted).
    Dwarven Resilience recharges.
    Steel Serpent Strike recharges.
    Spend Action Point recharges.
  
FIGHT #4:
  Roll initiative!
    Dwarf Guardian Fighter rolls 3 initiative (1d20+2; rolled 1).
    Soldier rolls 23 initiative (1d20+3; rolled 20).
    Initiative order: 
      Soldier
      Dwarf Guardian Fighter
  
  Round 1:
    Soldier's turn:
      Stats: HP 29; AC 17; Surges 1; Action Points 0
      Soldier Encounter Attack (standard action):
        Attacks Dwarf Guardian Fighter with 18 vs. 19 AC (1d20+8; rolled 10).
        Misses.
        Soldier Encounter Attack has been expended.
    Dwarf Guardian Fighter's turn:
      Stats: HP 16; AC 19; Surges 0; Action Points 0
      Steel Serpent Strike (standard action):
        Attacks Soldier with 9 vs. 17 AC (1d20+7; rolled 2).
        Misses.
        Steel Serpent Strike has been expended.
    
  Round 2:
    Soldier's turn:
      Stats: HP 29; AC 17; Surges 1; Action Points 0
      Soldier Basic Attack (standard action):
        Attacks Dwarf Guardian Fighter with 10 vs. 19 AC (1d20+8; rolled 2).
        Misses.
    Dwarf Guardian Fighter's turn:
      Stats: HP 16; AC 19; Surges 0; Action Points 0
      Reaping Strike (standard action):
        Attacks Soldier with 8 vs. 17 AC (1d20+7; rolled 1).
        Misses but does 2 damage (static).
        Soldier has 27 hp remaining (29 hp - 2 damage).
    
  Round 3:
    Soldier's turn:
      Stats: HP 27; AC 17; Surges 1; Action Points 0
      Soldier Basic Attack (standard action):
        Attacks Dwarf Guardian Fighter with 16 vs. 19 AC (1d20+8; rolled 8).
        Misses.
    Dwarf Guardian Fighter's turn:
      Stats: HP 16; AC 19; Surges 0; Action Points 0
      Reaping Strike (standard action):
        Attacks Soldier with 25 vs. 17 AC (1d20+7; rolled 18).
        Hits for 15 damage (1d10[brutal 2]+6; rolled 1, 9).
        Soldier has 12 hp remaining (27 hp - 15 damage).
    
  Round 4:
    Soldier's turn:
      Stats: HP 12; AC 17; Surges 1; Action Points 0
      Soldier Basic Attack (standard action):
        Attacks Dwarf Guardian Fighter with 27 vs. 19 AC (1d20+8; rolled 19).
        Hits for 13 damage (1d10+3; rolled 10).
        Dwarf Guardian Fighter has 3 hp remaining (16 hp - 13 damage).
    Dwarf Guardian Fighter's turn:
      Stats: HP 3; AC 19; Surges 0; Action Points 0
      Reaping Strike (standard action):
        Attacks Soldier with 12 vs. 17 AC (1d20+7; rolled 5).
        Misses but does 2 damage (static).
        Soldier has 10 hp remaining (12 hp - 2 damage).
    
  Round 5:
    Soldier's turn:
      Stats: HP 10; AC 17; Surges 1; Action Points 0
      Soldier Basic Attack (standard action):
        Attacks Dwarf Guardian Fighter with 12 vs. 19 AC (1d20+8; rolled 4).
        Misses.
    Dwarf Guardian Fighter's turn:
      Stats: HP 3; AC 19; Surges 0; Action Points 0
      Reaping Strike (standard action):
        Attacks Soldier with 19 vs. 17 AC (1d20+7; rolled 12).
        Hits for 13 damage (1d10[brutal 2]+6; rolled 7).
        Soldier has -3 hp remaining (10 hp - 13 damage).
    Soldier has died!
    
  Heroes win!
  Dwarf Guardian Fighter takes a short rest.
    Steel Serpent Strike recharges.
    Milestone:
      Dwarf Guardian Fighter gains an action point.
  
FIGHT #5:
  Roll initiative!
    Dwarf Guardian Fighter rolls 7 initiative (1d20+2; rolled 5).
    Soldier rolls 12 initiative (1d20+3; rolled 9).
    Initiative order: 
      Soldier
      Dwarf Guardian Fighter
  
  Round 1:
    Soldier's turn:
      Stats: HP 29; AC 17; Surges 1; Action Points 0
      Soldier Encounter Attack (standard action):
        Attacks Dwarf Guardian Fighter with 28 vs. 19 AC (1d20+8; rolled 20).
        Crits for 23 damage (2d10+3; maximized).
        Dwarf Guardian Fighter has -20 hp remaining (3 hp - 23 damage).
        Soldier Encounter Attack has been expended.
    Dwarf Guardian Fighter has died!
    
  Villains win!
```
[/sblock]
[sblock=Example of 5 fight(s) survived (49.8% chance)

```
FIGHT #1:
  Roll initiative!
    Dwarf Guardian Fighter rolls 14 initiative (1d20+2; rolled 12).
    Soldier rolls 6 initiative (1d20+3; rolled 3).
    Initiative order: 
      Dwarf Guardian Fighter
      Soldier
  
  Round 1:
    Dwarf Guardian Fighter's turn:
      Stats: HP 27; AC 19; Surges 10; Action Points 1
      Steel Serpent Strike (standard action):
        Attacks Soldier with 15 vs. 17 AC (1d20+7; rolled 8).
        Misses.
        Steel Serpent Strike has been expended.
      Spend Action Point (free action):
        Dwarf Guardian Fighter spends an action point (0 remaining).
        Dwarf Guardian Fighter gains a standard action.
        Spend Action Point has been expended.
      Reaping Strike (standard action):
        Attacks Soldier with 25 vs. 17 AC (1d20+7; rolled 18).
        Hits for 16 damage (1d10[brutal 2]+6; rolled 10).
        Soldier has 13 hp remaining (29 hp - 16 damage).
    Soldier's turn:
      Stats: HP 13; AC 17; Surges 1; Action Points 0
      Soldier Encounter Attack (standard action):
        Attacks Dwarf Guardian Fighter with 10 vs. 19 AC (1d20+8; rolled 2).
        Misses.
        Soldier Encounter Attack has been expended.
    
  Round 2:
    Dwarf Guardian Fighter's turn:
      Stats: HP 27; AC 19; Surges 10; Action Points 0
      Reaping Strike (standard action):
        Attacks Soldier with 8 vs. 17 AC (1d20+7; rolled 1).
        Misses but does 2 damage (static).
        Soldier has 11 hp remaining (13 hp - 2 damage).
    Soldier's turn:
      Stats: HP 11; AC 17; Surges 1; Action Points 0
      Soldier Basic Attack (standard action):
        Attacks Dwarf Guardian Fighter with 12 vs. 19 AC (1d20+8; rolled 4).
        Misses.
    
  Round 3:
    Dwarf Guardian Fighter's turn:
      Stats: HP 27; AC 19; Surges 10; Action Points 0
      Reaping Strike (standard action):
        Attacks Soldier with 10 vs. 17 AC (1d20+7; rolled 3).
        Misses but does 2 damage (static).
        Soldier has 9 hp remaining (11 hp - 2 damage).
    Soldier's turn:
      Stats: HP 9; AC 17; Surges 1; Action Points 0
      Soldier Basic Attack (standard action):
        Attacks Dwarf Guardian Fighter with 14 vs. 19 AC (1d20+8; rolled 6).
        Misses.
    
  Round 4:
    Dwarf Guardian Fighter's turn:
      Stats: HP 27; AC 19; Surges 10; Action Points 0
      Reaping Strike (standard action):
        Attacks Soldier with 15 vs. 17 AC (1d20+7; rolled 8).
        Misses but does 2 damage (static).
        Soldier has 7 hp remaining (9 hp - 2 damage).
    Soldier's turn:
      Stats: HP 7; AC 17; Surges 1; Action Points 0
      Soldier Basic Attack (standard action):
        Attacks Dwarf Guardian Fighter with 15 vs. 19 AC (1d20+8; rolled 7).
        Misses.
    
  Round 5:
    Dwarf Guardian Fighter's turn:
      Stats: HP 27; AC 19; Surges 10; Action Points 0
      Reaping Strike (standard action):
        Attacks Soldier with 24 vs. 17 AC (1d20+7; rolled 17).
        Hits for 14 damage (1d10[brutal 2]+6; rolled 8).
        Soldier has -7 hp remaining (7 hp - 14 damage).
    Soldier has died!
    
  Heroes win!
  Dwarf Guardian Fighter takes a short rest.
    Steel Serpent Strike recharges.
    Spend Action Point recharges.
  
FIGHT #2:
  Roll initiative!
    Dwarf Guardian Fighter rolls 14 initiative (1d20+2; rolled 12).
    Soldier rolls 5 initiative (1d20+3; rolled 2).
    Initiative order: 
      Dwarf Guardian Fighter
      Soldier
  
  Round 1:
    Dwarf Guardian Fighter's turn:
      Stats: HP 27; AC 19; Surges 10; Action Points 0
      Steel Serpent Strike (standard action):
        Attacks Soldier with 27 vs. 17 AC (1d20+7; rolled 20).
        Crits for 26 damage (2d10[brutal 2]+6; maximized).
        Soldier has 3 hp remaining (29 hp - 26 damage).
        Steel Serpent Strike has been expended.
    Soldier's turn:
      Stats: HP 3; AC 17; Surges 1; Action Points 0
      Soldier Encounter Attack (standard action):
        Attacks Dwarf Guardian Fighter with 10 vs. 19 AC (1d20+8; rolled 2).
        Misses.
        Soldier Encounter Attack has been expended.
    
  Round 2:
    Dwarf Guardian Fighter's turn:
      Stats: HP 27; AC 19; Surges 10; Action Points 0
      Reaping Strike (standard action):
        Attacks Soldier with 22 vs. 17 AC (1d20+7; rolled 15).
        Hits for 13 damage (1d10[brutal 2]+6; rolled 1, 7).
        Soldier has -10 hp remaining (3 hp - 13 damage).
    Soldier has died!
    
  Heroes win!
  Dwarf Guardian Fighter takes a short rest.
    Steel Serpent Strike recharges.
    Milestone:
      Dwarf Guardian Fighter gains an action point.
  
FIGHT #3:
  Roll initiative!
    Dwarf Guardian Fighter rolls 22 initiative (1d20+2; rolled 20).
    Soldier rolls 12 initiative (1d20+3; rolled 9).
    Initiative order: 
      Dwarf Guardian Fighter
      Soldier
  
  Round 1:
    Dwarf Guardian Fighter's turn:
      Stats: HP 27; AC 19; Surges 10; Action Points 1
      Steel Serpent Strike (standard action):
        Attacks Soldier with 20 vs. 17 AC (1d20+7; rolled 13).
        Hits for 18 damage (2d10[brutal 2]+6; rolled 1, 9, 3).
        Soldier has 11 hp remaining (29 hp - 18 damage).
        Steel Serpent Strike has been expended.
      Spend Action Point (free action):
        Dwarf Guardian Fighter spends an action point (0 remaining).
        Dwarf Guardian Fighter gains a standard action.
        Spend Action Point has been expended.
      Reaping Strike (standard action):
        Attacks Soldier with 25 vs. 17 AC (1d20+7; rolled 18).
        Hits for 9 damage (1d10[brutal 2]+6; rolled 3).
        Soldier has 2 hp remaining (11 hp - 9 damage).
    Soldier's turn:
      Stats: HP 2; AC 17; Surges 1; Action Points 0
      Soldier Encounter Attack (standard action):
        Attacks Dwarf Guardian Fighter with 9 vs. 19 AC (1d20+8; rolled 1).
        Misses.
        Soldier Encounter Attack has been expended.
    
  Round 2:
    Dwarf Guardian Fighter's turn:
      Stats: HP 27; AC 19; Surges 10; Action Points 0
      Reaping Strike (standard action):
        Attacks Soldier with 15 vs. 17 AC (1d20+7; rolled 8).
        Misses but does 2 damage (static).
        Soldier has 0 hp remaining (2 hp - 2 damage).
    Soldier has died!
    
  Heroes win!
  Dwarf Guardian Fighter takes a short rest.
    Steel Serpent Strike recharges.
    Spend Action Point recharges.
  
FIGHT #4:
  Roll initiative!
    Dwarf Guardian Fighter rolls 17 initiative (1d20+2; rolled 15).
    Soldier rolls 9 initiative (1d20+3; rolled 6).
    Initiative order: 
      Dwarf Guardian Fighter
      Soldier
  
  Round 1:
    Dwarf Guardian Fighter's turn:
      Stats: HP 27; AC 19; Surges 10; Action Points 0
      Steel Serpent Strike (standard action):
        Attacks Soldier with 22 vs. 17 AC (1d20+7; rolled 15).
        Hits for 24 damage (2d10[brutal 2]+6; rolled 10, 1, 8).
        Soldier has 5 hp remaining (29 hp - 24 damage).
        Steel Serpent Strike has been expended.
    Soldier's turn:
      Stats: HP 5; AC 17; Surges 1; Action Points 0
      Soldier Encounter Attack (standard action):
        Attacks Dwarf Guardian Fighter with 19 vs. 19 AC (1d20+8; rolled 11).
        Hits for 14 damage (2d10+3; rolled 6, 5).
        Dwarf Guardian Fighter has 13 hp remaining (27 hp - 14 damage).
        Soldier Encounter Attack has been expended.
    
  Round 2:
    Dwarf Guardian Fighter's turn:
      Stats: HP 13; AC 19; Surges 10; Action Points 0
      Dwarven Resilience (minor action):
        Dwarf Guardian Fighter spends a healing surge (9 remaining).
        Dwarf Guardian Fighter heals 6 hp (13 hp -> 19 hp; 0 hp wasted).
        Dwarf Guardian Fighter gains a +2 defense bonus (expires at end of next turn).
        Dwarven Resilience has been expended.
      Reaping Strike (standard action):
        Attacks Soldier with 26 vs. 17 AC (1d20+7; rolled 19).
        Hits for 12 damage (1d10[brutal 2]+6; rolled 6).
        Soldier has -7 hp remaining (5 hp - 12 damage).
    Soldier has died!
    
  Heroes win!
  Dwarf Guardian Fighter takes a short rest.
    Dwarf Guardian Fighter spends a healing surge (8 remaining).
    Dwarf Guardian Fighter heals 6 hp (19 hp -> 25 hp; 0 hp wasted).
    Dwarven Resilience recharges.
    Steel Serpent Strike recharges.
    +2 defense bonus expires.
    Milestone:
      Dwarf Guardian Fighter gains an action point.
  
FIGHT #5:
  Roll initiative!
    Dwarf Guardian Fighter rolls 7 initiative (1d20+2; rolled 5).
    Soldier rolls 20 initiative (1d20+3; rolled 17).
    Initiative order: 
      Soldier
      Dwarf Guardian Fighter
  
  Round 1:
    Soldier's turn:
      Stats: HP 29; AC 17; Surges 1; Action Points 0
      Soldier Encounter Attack (standard action):
        Attacks Dwarf Guardian Fighter with 14 vs. 19 AC (1d20+8; rolled 6).
        Misses.
        Soldier Encounter Attack has been expended.
    Dwarf Guardian Fighter's turn:
      Stats: HP 25; AC 19; Surges 8; Action Points 1
      Steel Serpent Strike (standard action):
        Attacks Soldier with 23 vs. 17 AC (1d20+7; rolled 16).
        Hits for 22 damage (2d10[brutal 2]+6; rolled 1, 6, 2, 10).
        Soldier has 7 hp remaining (29 hp - 22 damage).
        Steel Serpent Strike has been expended.
      Spend Action Point (free action):
        Dwarf Guardian Fighter spends an action point (0 remaining).
        Dwarf Guardian Fighter gains a standard action.
        Spend Action Point has been expended.
      Reaping Strike (standard action):
        Attacks Soldier with 27 vs. 17 AC (1d20+7; rolled 20).
        Crits for 16 damage (1d10[brutal 2]+6; maximized).
        Soldier has -9 hp remaining (7 hp - 16 damage).
    Soldier has died!
    
  Heroes win!
  Dwarf Guardian Fighter takes a short rest.
    Steel Serpent Strike recharges.
    Spend Action Point recharges.
```
[/sblock]
[/sblock]
[/sblock]


----------



## keterys (Nov 24, 2009)

Okay, cool, that's a lot closer. Makes sense. 

Great seeing the steady progress.


----------



## Mengu (Nov 24, 2009)

I also would like to see Str 18, Con 16 as the baseline for these tests. A lot of survival/damage knobs and dials we can play with are going to rely on a high Con.

The increase in survival from Toughness is good to see, though not surprising at first level. I think Longsword + Toughness may yield marginally better survival numbers than Warhammer + Toughness. A few more things I'd like to see for the dwarf if any of them are easy to do.

1. Expertise instead of DWT or Toughness
2. Plate Armor instead of DWT or Toughness
3. Durable instead of DWT or Toughness
4. Bravo instead of DWT or Toughness
5. Brash Strike instead of Reaping Strike (+2 attack, +3 damage, -2 defenses)

And last but not least, I'd be curious to see how well a battlerager dwarf with chain, shield, warhammer, Crushing Surge, and Toughness fairs.

Looking forward to more progress on this project. Wish I could help, but currently I only work with C# and am not well versed at all in other languages.


----------



## Truename (Nov 24, 2009)

Mengu said:


> I also would like to see Str 18, Con 16 as the baseline for these tests. A lot of survival/damage knobs and dials we can play with are going to rely on a high Con.




Sure. Why don't you give me the whole set of attributes and I'll put them in. (Is that for both dwarves or just the guardian?) Pre-racial would be best.



> The increase in survival from Toughness is good to see, though not surprising at first level. I think Longsword + Toughness may yield marginally better survival numbers than Warhammer + Toughness. A few more things I'd like to see for the dwarf if any of them are easy to do.
> 
> 1. Expertise instead of DWT or Toughness
> 2. Plate Armor instead of DWT or Toughness
> ...



I could do these now, but I want the sim to do more of the calculations for me so it's less error-prone. Still, it's not hard. I might be able to do it today.



> And last but not least, I'd be curious to see how well a battlerager dwarf with chain, shield, warhammer, Crushing Surge, and Toughness fairs.



There's no concept of temporary hit points in the sim yet, so that would be a good next step. Same ability scores for this one?

After this, I think the next thing to do is a different race, preferably one whose racial power doesn't involve movement or multiple enemies.


----------



## keterys (Nov 24, 2009)

Half-Orc and Goliath are probably good picks for a relevant racial. Tiefling would be another good possibility (+1 vs bloodied and 1/enc extra damage)

You'll see a lot of contention on the stats, especially at the moment where the only relevant stats are Str and Con. A pretty normal pre-racial array for a fighter is actually something like 16 Str, 14 Con, 13 Dex, 14 Wis.


----------



## Mengu (Nov 24, 2009)

Pre-racial, pick one:

1. Str 18, Con 14, Dex 10, Int 8, Wis 11, Cha 10 
2. Str 16, Con 16, Dex 11, Int 8, Wis 13, Cha 10
3. Str 16, Con 14, Dex 13, Int 8, Wis 14, Cha 10

All 3 have merit. I'd go with the first one (for all builds) because it's essentially the most min-maxed for this exercise, and a degree of optimization is good so we can compare apples to apples when we start altering parameters. I think #2 is a more "run of the mill" option, and #3 is the more "forward thinker" option.

I think the Half-orc will be a good second test candidate for the fighter (once temp HP's are implemented), Furious Assault and Half-orc Resilience will both be interesting boosts to survival. Also will be curious to see how something like Thirst for Battle influences outcomes.

Longtooth Shifter (regeneration and +2 damage with shifting), Dragonborn (+1 attack while bloodied, higher surge value, minor action attack), Drow (combat advantage for 2 rounds, and -5 attack to enemy), Goliath (resistance, greatweapon prowess), and Githzerai (initiative boost, blade master, per encounter defense boost) might be some other interesting options. Warforged might be interesting too, but it won't be that different than Goliath.


----------



## Truename (Nov 26, 2009)

Mengu said:


> A few more things I'd like to see for the dwarf if any of them are easy to do.
> 
> 1. Expertise instead of DWT or Toughness
> 2. Plate Armor instead of DWT or Toughness
> ...




I've changed the builds to use the first array Mengu suggested (except where otherwise stated) and I ran the Expertise, Plate Armor, and Durable sims. I've also improved the fidelity of the model a lot, as you can see if you look at the character sheets. This shouldn't change the results, but it makes it easier for me to try alternate builds and it lays the groundwork for more enhancements in the future.

A couple of interesting things about these results. First, feats seem to be an important part of the balance of the game. I think they're the "nudge" button WoTC pushes to get everything closely balanced. That theory's supported by the way WoTC releases feats--they seem to use them to patch holes in particular race/class/build/playstyle combinations, which explains some of the highly-specific feats out there.

The problem with this approach is that it seems like it makes it easier to create a sub-par character: to patch the holes, you have to figure out which feats (out of over 1500!) are designed for your build and playstyle. The Character Builder helps, but does it help enough?

One thing that surprised me was that the imbalance shown in the baseline builds (with no feats) goes away even if both characters select the same feat. Compare the baseline runs to the Expertise and Plate Armor runs.

(It's possible I made a mistake somewhere. It'd be good to double-check the character sheets.)

The exception to this is the Durable feat. It's just not that useful in the one-on-one scenario we're testing. Survivability is pretty much the same with or without that feat. I don't think it's necessarily the feat that's the problem, though--our scenario is limited in how it triggers healing surges, and the dwarves just don't run out that easily.

Here are the results:

[sblock=PCs
[sblock=Greatweapon Baseline-No Feat-Array1]

```
Level 1 Greatweapon Baseline-No Feat-Array1:
  HP: 31; AC: 17; Surges: 12; Action Points: 1
  Str: 18(+4); Con: 16(+3); Dex: 10(+0); Int: 8(-1); Wis: 13(+1); Cha: 10(+0)
  Initiative Bonus: +0
  Race: Dwarf
    Ability Scores: [18, 14, 10, 8, 11, 10] => [18, 16, 10, 8, 13, 10]
    Dwarven Resilience: Use Second Wind as minor action.
  Class: Fighter
    Base HP: 31 (15 class + 16 con + 6 per level gained)
    Base Surges: 12 (9 class + 3 con)
    Two-Handed Weapon Talent: +1 bonus to attack rolls (Maul is two-handed).
  Items:
    Main hand: Maul
      Two-handed weapon
      Damage: 2d6
      Proficient: +2
      Group(s): Hammer
    Off-hand: Not Applicable
    Armor: Scale Armor
      AC Bonus: +7
  Feats:
  Powers:
    Brute Strike:
      Daily * Reliable
      Standard Action
      Attack: 1d20+7 vs. AC
      Hit: 6d6+4 damage
    Steel Serpent Strike:
      Encounter
      Standard Action
      Attack: 1d20+7 vs. AC
      Hit: 4d6+4 damage
    Reaping Strike:
      At-Will
      Standard Action
      Attack: 1d20+7 vs. AC
      Hit: 2d6+4 damage
      Miss: 4 damage
  Combat Actions:
    Spend Action Point:
      Encounter
      Free Action
      Effect: Spend an action point and gain a standard action.
    Second Wind:
      Encounter
      Minor Action
      Effect:
        Spend a healing surge and regain 7 hit points.
        Gain a +2 defense bonus until end of next turn.
```
[/sblock]
[sblock=Guardian Baseline-No Feat-Array1]

```
Level 1 Guardian Baseline-No Feat-Array1:
  HP: 31; AC: 19; Surges: 12; Action Points: 1
  Str: 18(+4); Con: 16(+3); Dex: 10(+0); Int: 8(-1); Wis: 13(+1); Cha: 10(+0)
  Initiative Bonus: +0
  Race: Dwarf
    Ability Scores: [18, 14, 10, 8, 11, 10] => [18, 16, 10, 8, 13, 10]
    Dwarven Resilience: Use Second Wind as minor action.
  Class: Fighter
    Base HP: 31 (15 class + 16 con + 6 per level gained)
    Base Surges: 12 (9 class + 3 con)
    One-Handed Weapon Talent: +1 bonus to attack rolls (Warhammer is one-handed).
  Items:
    Main hand: Warhammer
      One-handed weapon
      Damage: 1d10
      Proficient: +2
      Group(s): Hammer
    Off-hand: Heavy Shield
      AC Bonus: +2
    Armor: Scale Armor
      AC Bonus: +7
  Feats:
  Powers:
    Comeback Strike:
      Daily * Reliable
      Standard Action
      Attack: 1d20+7 vs. AC
      Hit: 
        2d10+4 damage
        Spend a healing surge
    Steel Serpent Strike:
      Encounter
      Standard Action
      Attack: 1d20+7 vs. AC
      Hit: 2d10+4 damage
    Reaping Strike:
      At-Will
      Standard Action
      Attack: 1d20+7 vs. AC
      Hit: 1d10+4 damage
      Miss: 2 damage
  Combat Actions:
    Spend Action Point:
      Encounter
      Free Action
      Effect: Spend an action point and gain a standard action.
    Second Wind:
      Encounter
      Minor Action
      Effect:
        Spend a healing surge and regain 7 hit points.
        Gain a +2 defense bonus until end of next turn.
```
[/sblock]
[sblock=Greatweapon Baseline-No Feat-Array2]

```
Level 1 Greatweapon Baseline-No Feat-Array2:
  HP: 33; AC: 17; Surges: 13; Action Points: 1
  Str: 16(+3); Con: 18(+4); Dex: 11(+0); Int: 8(-1); Wis: 15(+2); Cha: 10(+0)
  Initiative Bonus: +0
  Race: Dwarf
    Ability Scores: [16, 16, 11, 8, 13, 10] => [16, 18, 11, 8, 15, 10]
    Dwarven Resilience: Use Second Wind as minor action.
  Class: Fighter
    Base HP: 33 (15 class + 18 con + 6 per level gained)
    Base Surges: 13 (9 class + 4 con)
    Two-Handed Weapon Talent: +1 bonus to attack rolls (Maul is two-handed).
  Items:
    Main hand: Maul
      Two-handed weapon
      Damage: 2d6
      Proficient: +2
      Group(s): Hammer
    Off-hand: Not Applicable
    Armor: Scale Armor
      AC Bonus: +7
  Feats:
  Powers:
    Brute Strike:
      Daily * Reliable
      Standard Action
      Attack: 1d20+6 vs. AC
      Hit: 6d6+3 damage
    Steel Serpent Strike:
      Encounter
      Standard Action
      Attack: 1d20+6 vs. AC
      Hit: 4d6+3 damage
    Reaping Strike:
      At-Will
      Standard Action
      Attack: 1d20+6 vs. AC
      Hit: 2d6+3 damage
      Miss: 3 damage
  Combat Actions:
    Spend Action Point:
      Encounter
      Free Action
      Effect: Spend an action point and gain a standard action.
    Second Wind:
      Encounter
      Minor Action
      Effect:
        Spend a healing surge and regain 8 hit points.
        Gain a +2 defense bonus until end of next turn.
```
[/sblock]
[sblock=Guardian Baseline-No Feat-Array2]

```
Level 1 Guardian Baseline-No Feat-Array2:
  HP: 33; AC: 19; Surges: 13; Action Points: 1
  Str: 16(+3); Con: 18(+4); Dex: 11(+0); Int: 8(-1); Wis: 15(+2); Cha: 10(+0)
  Initiative Bonus: +0
  Race: Dwarf
    Ability Scores: [16, 16, 11, 8, 13, 10] => [16, 18, 11, 8, 15, 10]
    Dwarven Resilience: Use Second Wind as minor action.
  Class: Fighter
    Base HP: 33 (15 class + 18 con + 6 per level gained)
    Base Surges: 13 (9 class + 4 con)
    One-Handed Weapon Talent: +1 bonus to attack rolls (Warhammer is one-handed).
  Items:
    Main hand: Warhammer
      One-handed weapon
      Damage: 1d10
      Proficient: +2
      Group(s): Hammer
    Off-hand: Heavy Shield
      AC Bonus: +2
    Armor: Scale Armor
      AC Bonus: +7
  Feats:
  Powers:
    Comeback Strike:
      Daily * Reliable
      Standard Action
      Attack: 1d20+6 vs. AC
      Hit: 
        2d10+3 damage
        Spend a healing surge
    Steel Serpent Strike:
      Encounter
      Standard Action
      Attack: 1d20+6 vs. AC
      Hit: 2d10+3 damage
    Reaping Strike:
      At-Will
      Standard Action
      Attack: 1d20+6 vs. AC
      Hit: 1d10+3 damage
      Miss: 1 damage
  Combat Actions:
    Spend Action Point:
      Encounter
      Free Action
      Effect: Spend an action point and gain a standard action.
    Second Wind:
      Encounter
      Minor Action
      Effect:
        Spend a healing surge and regain 8 hit points.
        Gain a +2 defense bonus until end of next turn.
```
[/sblock]
[sblock=Greatweapon Baseline-No Feat-Array3]

```
Level 1 Greatweapon Baseline-No Feat-Array3:
  HP: 31; AC: 17; Surges: 12; Action Points: 1
  Str: 16(+3); Con: 16(+3); Dex: 13(+1); Int: 8(-1); Wis: 16(+3); Cha: 10(+0)
  Initiative Bonus: +1
  Race: Dwarf
    Ability Scores: [16, 14, 13, 8, 14, 10] => [16, 16, 13, 8, 16, 10]
    Dwarven Resilience: Use Second Wind as minor action.
  Class: Fighter
    Base HP: 31 (15 class + 16 con + 6 per level gained)
    Base Surges: 12 (9 class + 3 con)
    Two-Handed Weapon Talent: +1 bonus to attack rolls (Maul is two-handed).
  Items:
    Main hand: Maul
      Two-handed weapon
      Damage: 2d6
      Proficient: +2
      Group(s): Hammer
    Off-hand: Not Applicable
    Armor: Scale Armor
      AC Bonus: +7
  Feats:
  Powers:
    Brute Strike:
      Daily * Reliable
      Standard Action
      Attack: 1d20+6 vs. AC
      Hit: 6d6+3 damage
    Steel Serpent Strike:
      Encounter
      Standard Action
      Attack: 1d20+6 vs. AC
      Hit: 4d6+3 damage
    Reaping Strike:
      At-Will
      Standard Action
      Attack: 1d20+6 vs. AC
      Hit: 2d6+3 damage
      Miss: 3 damage
  Combat Actions:
    Spend Action Point:
      Encounter
      Free Action
      Effect: Spend an action point and gain a standard action.
    Second Wind:
      Encounter
      Minor Action
      Effect:
        Spend a healing surge and regain 7 hit points.
        Gain a +2 defense bonus until end of next turn.
```
[/sblock]
[sblock=Guardian Baseline-No Feat-Array3]

```
Level 1 Guardian Baseline-No Feat-Array3:
  HP: 31; AC: 19; Surges: 12; Action Points: 1
  Str: 16(+3); Con: 16(+3); Dex: 13(+1); Int: 8(-1); Wis: 16(+3); Cha: 10(+0)
  Initiative Bonus: +1
  Race: Dwarf
    Ability Scores: [16, 14, 13, 8, 14, 10] => [16, 16, 13, 8, 16, 10]
    Dwarven Resilience: Use Second Wind as minor action.
  Class: Fighter
    Base HP: 31 (15 class + 16 con + 6 per level gained)
    Base Surges: 12 (9 class + 3 con)
    One-Handed Weapon Talent: +1 bonus to attack rolls (Warhammer is one-handed).
  Items:
    Main hand: Warhammer
      One-handed weapon
      Damage: 1d10
      Proficient: +2
      Group(s): Hammer
    Off-hand: Heavy Shield
      AC Bonus: +2
    Armor: Scale Armor
      AC Bonus: +7
  Feats:
  Powers:
    Comeback Strike:
      Daily * Reliable
      Standard Action
      Attack: 1d20+6 vs. AC
      Hit: 
        2d10+3 damage
        Spend a healing surge
    Steel Serpent Strike:
      Encounter
      Standard Action
      Attack: 1d20+6 vs. AC
      Hit: 2d10+3 damage
    Reaping Strike:
      At-Will
      Standard Action
      Attack: 1d20+6 vs. AC
      Hit: 1d10+3 damage
      Miss: 1 damage
  Combat Actions:
    Spend Action Point:
      Encounter
      Free Action
      Effect: Spend an action point and gain a standard action.
    Second Wind:
      Encounter
      Minor Action
      Effect:
        Spend a healing surge and regain 7 hit points.
        Gain a +2 defense bonus until end of next turn.
```
[/sblock]
[sblock=Greatweapon With DWT]

```
Level 1 Greatweapon With DWT:
  HP: 31; AC: 17; Surges: 12; Action Points: 1
  Str: 18(+4); Con: 16(+3); Dex: 10(+0); Int: 8(-1); Wis: 13(+1); Cha: 10(+0)
  Initiative Bonus: +0
  Race: Dwarf
    Ability Scores: [18, 14, 10, 8, 11, 10] => [18, 16, 10, 8, 13, 10]
    Dwarven Resilience: Use Second Wind as minor action.
  Class: Fighter
    Base HP: 31 (15 class + 16 con + 6 per level gained)
    Base Surges: 12 (9 class + 3 con)
    Two-Handed Weapon Talent: +1 bonus to attack rolls (Mordencrad is two-handed).
  Items:
    Main hand: Mordencrad
      Two-handed weapon
      Damage: 2d6[brutal 1]
      Proficient: +2
      Group(s): Hammer
    Off-hand: Not Applicable
    Armor: Scale Armor
      AC Bonus: +7
  Feats:
    Dwarven Weapon Training: +2 bonus to damage rolls (Mordencrad is in Hammer group).
  Powers:
    Brute Strike:
      Daily * Reliable
      Standard Action
      Attack: 1d20+7 vs. AC
      Hit: 6d6[brutal 1]+6 damage
    Steel Serpent Strike:
      Encounter
      Standard Action
      Attack: 1d20+7 vs. AC
      Hit: 4d6[brutal 1]+6 damage
    Reaping Strike:
      At-Will
      Standard Action
      Attack: 1d20+7 vs. AC
      Hit: 2d6[brutal 1]+6 damage
      Miss: 4 damage
  Combat Actions:
    Spend Action Point:
      Encounter
      Free Action
      Effect: Spend an action point and gain a standard action.
    Second Wind:
      Encounter
      Minor Action
      Effect:
        Spend a healing surge and regain 7 hit points.
        Gain a +2 defense bonus until end of next turn.
```
[/sblock]
[sblock=Guardian With Toughness]

```
Level 1 Guardian With Toughness:
  HP: 36; AC: 19; Surges: 12; Action Points: 1
  Str: 18(+4); Con: 16(+3); Dex: 10(+0); Int: 8(-1); Wis: 13(+1); Cha: 10(+0)
  Initiative Bonus: +0
  Race: Dwarf
    Ability Scores: [18, 14, 10, 8, 11, 10] => [18, 16, 10, 8, 13, 10]
    Dwarven Resilience: Use Second Wind as minor action.
  Class: Fighter
    Base HP: 31 (15 class + 16 con + 6 per level gained)
    Base Surges: 12 (9 class + 3 con)
    One-Handed Weapon Talent: +1 bonus to attack rolls (Warhammer is one-handed).
  Items:
    Main hand: Warhammer
      One-handed weapon
      Damage: 1d10
      Proficient: +2
      Group(s): Hammer
    Off-hand: Heavy Shield
      AC Bonus: +2
    Armor: Scale Armor
      AC Bonus: +7
  Feats:
    Toughness: Increase hp by 5.
  Powers:
    Comeback Strike:
      Daily * Reliable
      Standard Action
      Attack: 1d20+7 vs. AC
      Hit: 
        2d10+4 damage
        Spend a healing surge
    Steel Serpent Strike:
      Encounter
      Standard Action
      Attack: 1d20+7 vs. AC
      Hit: 2d10+4 damage
    Reaping Strike:
      At-Will
      Standard Action
      Attack: 1d20+7 vs. AC
      Hit: 1d10+4 damage
      Miss: 2 damage
  Combat Actions:
    Spend Action Point:
      Encounter
      Free Action
      Effect: Spend an action point and gain a standard action.
    Second Wind:
      Encounter
      Minor Action
      Effect:
        Spend a healing surge and regain 9 hit points.
        Gain a +2 defense bonus until end of next turn.
```
[/sblock]
[sblock=Greatweapon With Expertise]

```
Level 1 Greatweapon With Expertise:
  HP: 31; AC: 17; Surges: 12; Action Points: 1
  Str: 18(+4); Con: 16(+3); Dex: 10(+0); Int: 8(-1); Wis: 13(+1); Cha: 10(+0)
  Initiative Bonus: +0
  Race: Dwarf
    Ability Scores: [18, 14, 10, 8, 11, 10] => [18, 16, 10, 8, 13, 10]
    Dwarven Resilience: Use Second Wind as minor action.
  Class: Fighter
    Base HP: 31 (15 class + 16 con + 6 per level gained)
    Base Surges: 12 (9 class + 3 con)
    Two-Handed Weapon Talent: +1 bonus to attack rolls (Maul is two-handed).
  Items:
    Main hand: Maul
      Two-handed weapon
      Damage: 2d6
      Proficient: +2
      Group(s): Hammer
    Off-hand: Not Applicable
    Armor: Scale Armor
      AC Bonus: +7
  Feats:
    Weapon Expertise (Hammer): +1 bonus to attack rolls (Maul is in Hammer group).
  Powers:
    Brute Strike:
      Daily * Reliable
      Standard Action
      Attack: 1d20+8 vs. AC
      Hit: 6d6+4 damage
    Steel Serpent Strike:
      Encounter
      Standard Action
      Attack: 1d20+8 vs. AC
      Hit: 4d6+4 damage
    Reaping Strike:
      At-Will
      Standard Action
      Attack: 1d20+8 vs. AC
      Hit: 2d6+4 damage
      Miss: 4 damage
  Combat Actions:
    Spend Action Point:
      Encounter
      Free Action
      Effect: Spend an action point and gain a standard action.
    Second Wind:
      Encounter
      Minor Action
      Effect:
        Spend a healing surge and regain 7 hit points.
        Gain a +2 defense bonus until end of next turn.
```
[/sblock]
[sblock=Guardian With Expertise]

```
Level 1 Guardian With Expertise:
  HP: 31; AC: 19; Surges: 12; Action Points: 1
  Str: 18(+4); Con: 16(+3); Dex: 10(+0); Int: 8(-1); Wis: 13(+1); Cha: 10(+0)
  Initiative Bonus: +0
  Race: Dwarf
    Ability Scores: [18, 14, 10, 8, 11, 10] => [18, 16, 10, 8, 13, 10]
    Dwarven Resilience: Use Second Wind as minor action.
  Class: Fighter
    Base HP: 31 (15 class + 16 con + 6 per level gained)
    Base Surges: 12 (9 class + 3 con)
    One-Handed Weapon Talent: +1 bonus to attack rolls (Warhammer is one-handed).
  Items:
    Main hand: Warhammer
      One-handed weapon
      Damage: 1d10
      Proficient: +2
      Group(s): Hammer
    Off-hand: Heavy Shield
      AC Bonus: +2
    Armor: Scale Armor
      AC Bonus: +7
  Feats:
    Weapon Expertise (Hammer): +1 bonus to attack rolls (Warhammer is in Hammer group).
  Powers:
    Comeback Strike:
      Daily * Reliable
      Standard Action
      Attack: 1d20+8 vs. AC
      Hit: 
        2d10+4 damage
        Spend a healing surge
    Steel Serpent Strike:
      Encounter
      Standard Action
      Attack: 1d20+8 vs. AC
      Hit: 2d10+4 damage
    Reaping Strike:
      At-Will
      Standard Action
      Attack: 1d20+8 vs. AC
      Hit: 1d10+4 damage
      Miss: 2 damage
  Combat Actions:
    Spend Action Point:
      Encounter
      Free Action
      Effect: Spend an action point and gain a standard action.
    Second Wind:
      Encounter
      Minor Action
      Effect:
        Spend a healing surge and regain 7 hit points.
        Gain a +2 defense bonus until end of next turn.
```
[/sblock]
[sblock=Greatweapon With Plate Armor]

```
Level 1 Greatweapon With Plate Armor:
  HP: 31; AC: 18; Surges: 12; Action Points: 1
  Str: 18(+4); Con: 16(+3); Dex: 10(+0); Int: 8(-1); Wis: 13(+1); Cha: 10(+0)
  Initiative Bonus: +0
  Race: Dwarf
    Ability Scores: [18, 14, 10, 8, 11, 10] => [18, 16, 10, 8, 13, 10]
    Dwarven Resilience: Use Second Wind as minor action.
  Class: Fighter
    Base HP: 31 (15 class + 16 con + 6 per level gained)
    Base Surges: 12 (9 class + 3 con)
    Two-Handed Weapon Talent: +1 bonus to attack rolls (Maul is two-handed).
  Items:
    Main hand: Maul
      Two-handed weapon
      Damage: 2d6
      Proficient: +2
      Group(s): Hammer
    Off-hand: Not Applicable
    Armor: Plate Armor
      AC Bonus: +8
  Feats:
  Powers:
    Brute Strike:
      Daily * Reliable
      Standard Action
      Attack: 1d20+7 vs. AC
      Hit: 6d6+4 damage
    Steel Serpent Strike:
      Encounter
      Standard Action
      Attack: 1d20+7 vs. AC
      Hit: 4d6+4 damage
    Reaping Strike:
      At-Will
      Standard Action
      Attack: 1d20+7 vs. AC
      Hit: 2d6+4 damage
      Miss: 4 damage
  Combat Actions:
    Spend Action Point:
      Encounter
      Free Action
      Effect: Spend an action point and gain a standard action.
    Second Wind:
      Encounter
      Minor Action
      Effect:
        Spend a healing surge and regain 7 hit points.
        Gain a +2 defense bonus until end of next turn.
```
[/sblock]
[sblock=Guardian With Plate Armor]

```
Level 1 Guardian With Plate Armor:
  HP: 31; AC: 20; Surges: 12; Action Points: 1
  Str: 18(+4); Con: 16(+3); Dex: 10(+0); Int: 8(-1); Wis: 13(+1); Cha: 10(+0)
  Initiative Bonus: +0
  Race: Dwarf
    Ability Scores: [18, 14, 10, 8, 11, 10] => [18, 16, 10, 8, 13, 10]
    Dwarven Resilience: Use Second Wind as minor action.
  Class: Fighter
    Base HP: 31 (15 class + 16 con + 6 per level gained)
    Base Surges: 12 (9 class + 3 con)
    One-Handed Weapon Talent: +1 bonus to attack rolls (Warhammer is one-handed).
  Items:
    Main hand: Warhammer
      One-handed weapon
      Damage: 1d10
      Proficient: +2
      Group(s): Hammer
    Off-hand: Heavy Shield
      AC Bonus: +2
    Armor: Plate Armor
      AC Bonus: +8
  Feats:
  Powers:
    Comeback Strike:
      Daily * Reliable
      Standard Action
      Attack: 1d20+7 vs. AC
      Hit: 
        2d10+4 damage
        Spend a healing surge
    Steel Serpent Strike:
      Encounter
      Standard Action
      Attack: 1d20+7 vs. AC
      Hit: 2d10+4 damage
    Reaping Strike:
      At-Will
      Standard Action
      Attack: 1d20+7 vs. AC
      Hit: 1d10+4 damage
      Miss: 2 damage
  Combat Actions:
    Spend Action Point:
      Encounter
      Free Action
      Effect: Spend an action point and gain a standard action.
    Second Wind:
      Encounter
      Minor Action
      Effect:
        Spend a healing surge and regain 7 hit points.
        Gain a +2 defense bonus until end of next turn.
```
[/sblock]
[sblock=Greatweapon With Durable]

```
Level 1 Greatweapon With Durable:
  HP: 31; AC: 17; Surges: 14; Action Points: 1
  Str: 18(+4); Con: 16(+3); Dex: 10(+0); Int: 8(-1); Wis: 13(+1); Cha: 10(+0)
  Initiative Bonus: +0
  Race: Dwarf
    Ability Scores: [18, 14, 10, 8, 11, 10] => [18, 16, 10, 8, 13, 10]
    Dwarven Resilience: Use Second Wind as minor action.
  Class: Fighter
    Base HP: 31 (15 class + 16 con + 6 per level gained)
    Base Surges: 12 (9 class + 3 con)
    Two-Handed Weapon Talent: +1 bonus to attack rolls (Maul is two-handed).
  Items:
    Main hand: Maul
      Two-handed weapon
      Damage: 2d6
      Proficient: +2
      Group(s): Hammer
    Off-hand: Not Applicable
    Armor: Scale Armor
      AC Bonus: +7
  Feats:
    Durable: Increase healing surges by 2.
  Powers:
    Brute Strike:
      Daily * Reliable
      Standard Action
      Attack: 1d20+7 vs. AC
      Hit: 6d6+4 damage
    Steel Serpent Strike:
      Encounter
      Standard Action
      Attack: 1d20+7 vs. AC
      Hit: 4d6+4 damage
    Reaping Strike:
      At-Will
      Standard Action
      Attack: 1d20+7 vs. AC
      Hit: 2d6+4 damage
      Miss: 4 damage
  Combat Actions:
    Spend Action Point:
      Encounter
      Free Action
      Effect: Spend an action point and gain a standard action.
    Second Wind:
      Encounter
      Minor Action
      Effect:
        Spend a healing surge and regain 7 hit points.
        Gain a +2 defense bonus until end of next turn.
```
[/sblock]
[sblock=Guardian With Durable]

```
Level 1 Guardian With Durable:
  HP: 31; AC: 19; Surges: 14; Action Points: 1
  Str: 18(+4); Con: 16(+3); Dex: 10(+0); Int: 8(-1); Wis: 13(+1); Cha: 10(+0)
  Initiative Bonus: +0
  Race: Dwarf
    Ability Scores: [18, 14, 10, 8, 11, 10] => [18, 16, 10, 8, 13, 10]
    Dwarven Resilience: Use Second Wind as minor action.
  Class: Fighter
    Base HP: 31 (15 class + 16 con + 6 per level gained)
    Base Surges: 12 (9 class + 3 con)
    One-Handed Weapon Talent: +1 bonus to attack rolls (Warhammer is one-handed).
  Items:
    Main hand: Warhammer
      One-handed weapon
      Damage: 1d10
      Proficient: +2
      Group(s): Hammer
    Off-hand: Heavy Shield
      AC Bonus: +2
    Armor: Scale Armor
      AC Bonus: +7
  Feats:
    Durable: Increase healing surges by 2.
  Powers:
    Comeback Strike:
      Daily * Reliable
      Standard Action
      Attack: 1d20+7 vs. AC
      Hit: 
        2d10+4 damage
        Spend a healing surge
    Steel Serpent Strike:
      Encounter
      Standard Action
      Attack: 1d20+7 vs. AC
      Hit: 2d10+4 damage
    Reaping Strike:
      At-Will
      Standard Action
      Attack: 1d20+7 vs. AC
      Hit: 1d10+4 damage
      Miss: 2 damage
  Combat Actions:
    Spend Action Point:
      Encounter
      Free Action
      Effect: Spend an action point and gain a standard action.
    Second Wind:
      Encounter
      Minor Action
      Effect:
        Spend a healing surge and regain 7 hit points.
        Gain a +2 defense bonus until end of next turn.
```
[/sblock]
[/sblock]

```
Greatweapon Baseline-No Feat-Array1:
  Level+0: 58.8% +/- 3.1%
  Level+1: 18.6% +/- 2.4%
  Level+2: 1.3% +/- 0.7%
  Level+3: 0.0% +/- 0.0%
  
Guardian Baseline-No Feat-Array1:
  Level+0: 50.6% +/- 3.1%
  Level+1: 10.6% +/- 1.9%
  Level+2: 0.6% +/- 0.5%
  Level+3: 0.0% +/- 0.0%
  
Greatweapon Baseline-No Feat-Array2:
  Level+0: 52.3% +/- 3.1%
  Level+1: 12.7% +/- 2.1%
  Level+2: 0.9% +/- 0.6%
  Level+3: 0.0% +/- 0.0%
  
Guardian Baseline-No Feat-Array2:
  Level+0: 39.8% +/- 3.0%
  Level+1: 6.5% +/- 1.5%
  Level+2: 0.0% +/- 0.0%
  
Greatweapon Baseline-No Feat-Array3:
  Level+0: 41.8% +/- 3.1%
  Level+1: 5.9% +/- 1.5%
  Level+2: 0.2% +/- 0.3%
  Level+3: 0.0% +/- 0.0%
  
Guardian Baseline-No Feat-Array3:
  Level+0: 26.9% +/- 2.7%
  Level+1: 1.3% +/- 0.7%
  Level+2: 0.0% +/- 0.0%
  
Greatweapon With DWT:
  Level+0: 74.5% +/- 2.7%
  Level+1: 37.2% +/- 3.0%
  Level+2: 7.2% +/- 1.6%
  Level+3: 0.1% +/- 0.2%
  Level+4: 0.0% +/- 0.0%
  
Guardian With Toughness:
  Level+0: 77.5% +/- 2.6%
  Level+1: 30.2% +/- 2.8%
  Level+2: 3.0% +/- 1.1%
  Level+3: 0.0% +/- 0.0%
  
Greatweapon With Expertise:
  Level+0: 65.7% +/- 2.9%
  Level+1: 21.0% +/- 2.5%
  Level+2: 3.3% +/- 1.1%
  Level+3: 0.0% +/- 0.0%
  
Guardian With Expertise:
  Level+0: 60.9% +/- 3.0%
  Level+1: 15.3% +/- 2.2%
  Level+2: 0.8% +/- 0.6%
  Level+3: 0.0% +/- 0.0%
  
Greatweapon With Plate Armor:
  Level+0: 67.4% +/- 2.9%
  Level+1: 25.8% +/- 2.7%
  Level+2: 3.3% +/- 1.1%
  Level+3: 0.0% +/- 0.0%
  
Guardian With Plate Armor:
  Level+0: 63.6% +/- 3.0%
  Level+1: 18.4% +/- 2.4%
  Level+2: 1.2% +/- 0.7%
  Level+3: 0.0% +/- 0.0%
  
Greatweapon With Durable:
  Level+0: 64.3% +/- 3.0%
  Level+1: 21.5% +/- 2.5%
  Level+2: 2.4% +/- 0.9%
  Level+3: 0.0% +/- 0.0%
  
Guardian With Durable:
  Level+0: 56.3% +/- 3.1%
  Level+1: 16.3% +/- 2.3%
  Level+2: 0.5% +/- 0.4%
  Level+3: 0.0% +/- 0.0%
```


----------



## eamon (Nov 26, 2009)

You don't seem to have tried Greatweapon with Toughness and Guardian with DWT in that last table - are these results comparable to the previous results? since those two feats had the most impact, I'd imagine it's worth a try...

In any case, I wouldn't base an opinion of DWT on these results just yet - you'd want to compare them to a different race; and certainly not just at first level (where toughness is extremely relevant).


----------



## Truename (Nov 27, 2009)

eamon said:


> You don't seem to have tried Greatweapon with Toughness and Guardian with DWT in that last table - are these results comparable to the previous results? since those two feats had the most impact, I'd imagine it's worth a try...




Sure--here's the results vs. a level 1 soldier. This is a 10,000 run sim, so it's more accurate than the previous results.

Greatweapon w/ Toughness instead of DWT: 80.6% +/- 0.8%
Guardian w/ DWT instead of Toughness: 81.2% +/- 0.8%

For comparison, the original builds' results:

Greatweapon w/ DWT: 74.1% +/- 0.9%
Guardian w/ Toughness: 74.8% +/- 0.9%


----------



## Truename (Nov 27, 2009)

*Let's do it.*

The original purpose of this sim was to provide some insight into the balance of the 4e math. Specifically, I'm interested in whether the obvious disparity between monsters AC/to-hit and PCs' AC/to-hit at high levels makes as much difference as people think it does, and whether the much-maligned Expertise feats break or fix the game.

I think we're ready to start examining that question. Although there's still a lot missing from the sim (character movement and a full party being the biggest things), the one-on-one combats are pretty good. A trivial analysis of the math says that survivability should steadily drop as character level increases, and that adding Expertise feats would fix the problem. The counter-argument is that powers, feats, paragon paths, epic destinies, and magic items make up the difference. Our one-on-one sim is good enough to answer the question.

Where I need help is with the build. I need a level 1-30 build of our dwarf. Any build is fine so long as it's consistently optimized and "real" (meaning it uses the retraining rules rather than being built from scratch at each level). Magic items should be included--let's assume the dwarf receives one level+2 magic item at each level. Also, restrict yourself to pre-Expertise material: PHB 1 and Martial Power only. (No Dragon, because I'm not sure if it's balanced as carefully as the books.) I'll enhance the sim level by level and post the results as I make progress.

A few restrictions: I'd rather make progress than code up a lot of AI or movement support, so choose tactically simple powers over complicated ones. In particular, don't choose powers or items that affect multiple enemies or apply movement-based conditions like Slow or Immobilize. (Are there enough powers to do this?) Because the benefits of those powers won't be modeled by our sim, they'll skew the results.

*So, the questions we're answering: "Does survivability drop significantly from level 1 to 30 when using a pre-Expertise build?" and "If it survivability drops, does Expertise 'fix' it by making survivability rates level? If it doesn't, does Expertise 'break' it by making survivability rates increase from level 1 to 30?" For the sake of argument, my hypothesis is "no" and "no." *

I'm looking forward to seeing the results. This won't be the final answer to the math balance question, since we're focusing on just one character in static melee combat, but it should be a far better answer than what we have today.


----------



## Jhaelen (Nov 27, 2009)

Truename said:


> The counter-argument is that powers, feats, paragon paths, epic destinies, and magic items make up the difference. Our one-on-one sim is good enough to answer the question.



Is it, though?
What if the 4e math increasingly depended on having the 4 base roles covered?

E.g. many players have reported they didn't have any problems playing in a party with a non-standard setup, like, say, four strikers and a leader. Will such a setup continue to work well at level 25 or 30?

I believe that 4e will behave similarly to 3e (although to a lesser degree) in that regard. Low-level parties can get away with things that will break them at higher levels. Prime example in 3e: A party without a (healing) cleric.

Also, how do you intend to pick an (equal-level?) opponent for your dwarf at level 1-30?
I think, the higher you go in levels, the more different opponents would have to be picked for comparison, since damage output isn't really the decisive factor for high-level encounters. It's mostly the conditions they inflict that make combat more difficult.

Anyway, I realize this is a necessary intermediate step to get somewhere, so, please continue to work on this


----------



## keterys (Nov 27, 2009)

Quick search turned up:
Whoops! Browser Settings Incompatible

But change Quicksilver Stance to Unyielding Avalanche because of the errata made to Quicksilver (it no longer gives extra attacks per round). Hmm, and maybe a couple other things. Okay, one sec, throwing that build into a character builder and I'll say any changes as necessary...


----------



## keterys (Nov 27, 2009)

*Fighter (Battle Rager) / Iron Vanguard / Demigod

Ability Scores*
*STR: *16 +3 
*CON:* 18 +4 
*DEX:* 12 +1 
*INT:* 8 -1 
*WIS:* 14 +2 
*CHA:* 10 +0 

Increase Str & Con at every opportunity (4,8,etc)

*Skills*
Athletics, Endurance, Intimidate

*Feats*
1: Toughness
2: Improved Vigor
4: Dwarven Weapon Training
6: Armor Proficiency (plate)
8: Defensive Resilience 
10: Improved Initiative
11: Dwarven Durability
     Retrain Defensive Resilience -> Hammer Rhythm
12: Armor Specialization (plate)
Retrain Improved Initiative -> Marked Scourge
14: Blood Thirst
16: Improved Second Wind
18: Reckless Attacker
20: Defensive Resilience
21: Epic Recovery
Retrain Defensive Resilience -> Bludgeon Mastery
22: Invigorating Exploit (Anvil of Doom)
24: Martial Mastery
26: Triumphant Attack 
28: Epic Resurgence
30: Rattling Exploit (Anvil of Doom)


*At-Will Powers*
1: Crushing Surge, Brash Strike (retrain to Tide of Iron at 16th) 

*Encounter Powers*
1: Distracting Spate
3: Crushing Blow
7: Griffon's Wrath
11: Frontline Surge
13: Anvil of Doom [replace: Distracting Spate]
17: Crumpling Slam [replace: Griffon's Wrath]
23: Skullcrusher [replace: Crushing Blow]
27: NO CHANGE, if _must_ Adamantine Strike 

*Daily Powers*
1: Knee Breaker
5: Rain of Steel
9: Jackal Strike
15: Unyielding Avalanche [replace: Knee Breaker]
19: Relentless Assailant [replace: Jackal Strike]
20: Indomitable Strength
25: Reaper's Stance [replace: Relentless Assailant]
29: Force the Battle [replace: Rain of Steel]

*Utility Powers*
2: Boundless Endurance
6: Unbreakable
10: Defensive Resurgence
12: Inexorable Shift
16: Iron Warrior
22: No Surrender 
26: Divine Regeneration

Magic Items next...


----------



## keterys (Nov 27, 2009)

Base Gear:
Scale Armor
Warhammer
Large Shield

Magic Items at level... (lvl + 2 as you said)
1: +1 Vicious Warhammer
2: +1 Meliorating Scale
3: +1 Collar of Recovery
4: Iron Armbands of Power (Transfer Warhammer -> Craghammer)
5: Boots of the Fencing Master
6: +2 Meliorating Plate 
7: +2 Vicious Craghammer
8: +2 Collar of Recovery
9: Strikebacks
10: Belt of Vigor (Paragon)
11: +3 Meliorating Plate
12: +3 Vicious Craghammer
13: Casque of Tactics (Paragon)
14: Iron Armbands of Power (Paragon)
15: +4 Vicious Craghammer
16: +4 Meliorating Plate
17: War Ring (Paragon)
18: +4 Brooch of Vitality
19: War Ring (Paragon)
20: +5 Vicious Craghammer
21: +5 Meliorating Plate
22: Ring of Regeneration
23: +5 Brooch of Vitality
24: Solitaire (Violet)
25: +6 Vicious Craghammer
26: +6 Meliorating Plate
27: Shadow Band (Epic)
28: Iron Armbands of Power (Epic) 
29: +6 Brooch of Vitality 
30: Stalwart Belt (Epic)

Remember to make armors masterwork as you go. It'd be interesting to see the difference between the AC plate masterworks and resist all plate masterworks.


----------



## Truename (Nov 27, 2009)

keterys said:


> 1: Knee Breaker




Thanks for the build. It needs to be tweaked, though, so that it doesn't have any movement-related abilities (or items). There's a benefit to those that won't be modeled by our sim, which means survivability will be reported as lower than it should be.

We also need a level 3 item for the level 1 dwarf. 

Thanks, sorry to be picky.


----------



## keterys (Nov 27, 2009)

Truename said:


> Thanks for the build. It needs to be tweaked, though, so that it doesn't have any movement-related abilities (or items). There's a benefit to those that won't be modeled by our sim, which means survivability will be reported as lower than it should be.




I actually included a minimal amount of it because _not_ having them would boost survival farther than it should. You don't want to optimize results purely for your parameters 

In the specific case of Kneebreaker, it was because it gets 10 temp (at 2nd level) from hitting with that power, not because it cared about the slow.



> We also need a level 3 item for the level 1 dwarf.



Ah, I misunderstood you. Or, at least, assumed that 1st level was like 1st level usually is - no magic items, but each level thereafter gaining one.

Anyhow, I'll sweep back through now and fix things up. I'll also try to add some programming suggestions for handling a couple of the things. Like the boots of the fencing master - if you have a move action available at end of turn, shift 1 to get the +1 AC & Ref, done.


----------



## Truename (Nov 27, 2009)

keterys said:


> I actually included a minimal amount of it because _not_ having them would boost survival farther than it should. You don't want to optimize results purely for your parameters




Well, if the math is properly balanced, any power should be as good as another (assuming appropriate tactics). Since we're looking at how a single build scales over 30 levels, rather than comparing different builds, I think it's it's okay to choose a build that's based around the type of combat we're doing.

Although I don't want a hyper-optimized or "broken" build, I also don't want to throw away effects, either. Similarly, the build should have lots of ways to activate healing surges, since we won't have a cleric.



> Ah, I misunderstood you. Or, at least, assumed that 1st level was like 1st level usually is - no magic items, but each level thereafter gaining one.



If it helps, think of it as being the middle of each level, after the dwarf has received some treasure parcels.

I also wonder if we should include consumables like healing potions.



> Anyhow, I'll sweep back through now and fix things up. I'll also try to add some programming suggestions for handling a couple of the things. Like the boots of the fencing master - if you have a move action available at end of turn, shift 1 to get the +1 AC & Ref, done.



Thanks! AI suggestions will be appreciated. It will take me some time to get through the levels, though, so there's no need to work too far ahead.

Also--I need to know fighter build and (eventually) paragon path and epic destiny. Since this is based on Tank, I assume it's Battlerager Vigor / Iron Vanguard / Demigod?


----------



## keterys (Nov 27, 2009)

Suggestions for AI/modeling things:
If out of temp hp, use an invigorating attack. It's 4+ temp even on a miss.
Any 'prone' power just make the enemy spend a move to stand up if it has one. So, good for AP CA, or against dazed enemies.
At 16th+ level, all pushes and prones add Con damage, which is why Tide of Iron gets swapped in. Could technically keep Brash the entire time since it's the same damage, just with +2 attack to both fighter + enemy.

Some of this may get tossed for easiness, but:
1st: If have Knee Breaker, open fight with it. If don't and have AP, open with Distracting Spate and AP Crushing Surge. 
For levels 1-15: Otherwise - If have temp, Encounters then Brash Strike, else Crushing Surge
2nd: Could use Boundless Endurance on 1st round of 2nd fight. It only heals when bloodied but that way it actually triggers the round you're bloodied. Or use it whenever you are bloodied at the end of a round and have a minor.
Meliorating = +1 AC on 3rd & 4th fight, +2 AC on 5th fight
3rd: do Crushing Blow after Distracting
4th: +1 Con&Str, Change to Craghammer 
5th: Start a combat with Rain of Steel on... very likely to overdo that combat so all kinds of possible ways to do this one, but probably use 1st fight, save knee breaker for the 2nd fight.
Fencing = If have move action at end of turn, use it to shift for +1 AC & Ref, else if minor at end of turn, use 1/enc shift for +1 AC & Ref.
6th: First hit that does at least the damage blocked, or would drop the dwarf, use unbreakable.
7th: Griffon's Wrath before Distracting
8th: +1 Con&Str
9th: Use Jackal Strike whenever you bloody the enemy - _could_ make it not bother if you've got rain of steel, tons of hp + temp, but eh. Use Strikebacks on the first hit.
10th: In theory saving second wind until using this could be good... don't have to, though. If you did, would suggest triggering neither until bloodied, then triggering this first, then second wind the next round.
11th: +1 all stats, Frontline Surge is the _last_ encounter to use. Remember the post-combat free Con hp from Enduring Warrior. Suggest ignoring Ferocious Reaction's "reduce to 0 hp" bit, but +4 defenses is good stuff 
12th: Ignore Inexorable Shift until 16th, then use 1st round of every combat for free Con damage.
13th: Anvil of Doom right after Griffon's -2 AC or Crumpling Slam's prone with AP
15th: Unyielding Avalanche first round of first combat, don't bother with AP or other dailies in that combat unless desperate. It should make him near invulnerable that combat.
16th: Iron Warrior if need to make a save or if bloodied. Can now spend a healing surge with AP, which may suggest holding onto APs until have something to heal. If that's a pain to code, maybe swap improved second wind to here.
17th: Crumpling Slam as 1st attack or combined with an AP against prone target (like anvil). May be some variance on whether Con damage for push stacks with Con damage for prone, whether this is 2x or 3x Con damage.

Prolly good enough for now


----------



## Dr_Ruminahui (Nov 27, 2009)

Once we have the build going, I would be interested to see how much the stance (3rd level, I think) that gives regeneration while bloodied helps him.

Quite a bit, I would think, as we have no leader - from game experience its less helpful, because the fighter just doesn't stay bloodied enough.


----------



## keterys (Nov 28, 2009)

Yeah, the regeneration once you get both Unyielding Avalanche and Boundless Endurance could be quite a bit silly. I mean, at 16th it'll be getting 6 temp on a miss with Crushing Surge, 16 temp on a hit (or possibly 10 and 16, I don't know if stoneblood applies on misses and hits), plus 6 regen... well, monsters will have difficulty working through that. I could easily see the build being nigh invulnerable 1 on 1.

Even if the fights do take OMG forever.


----------



## Truename (Nov 28, 2009)

Quick update on the sim: Temporary hit points are in, as is Battlerager Vigor and a Crushing Surge-specific version of Invigorating. Next up: generalized support for Invigorating (for Knee Breaker) and support for combat advantage (for Brash Strike and Distracting Spate). After that, I'll put in support for magic items and get the Vicious Warhammer in.

Even with just the one at-will, this dwarf is looking pretty intimidating. His survivability is just a few points lower than the Greatweapon and Guardian builds, and that's before encounters and dailies. I've named him Ragnarok. 

Once I have all the level 1 powers done, I'll post a head-to-head comparison between Ragnarok and the other builds.


----------



## keterys (Nov 29, 2009)

Very nice. It is funny how just taking a character shows a ton of things that need to be modeled


----------



## Mengu (Nov 30, 2009)

Here's a quick greatweapon version of the dwarf fighter for the sake of comparison. Probably not as potent as could be, but tried for easy powers over strong powers for ease of simulation.

level 30
Dwarf, Fighter, Kensei, Demigod
Build: Great Weapon Fighter
Fighter Talents: Two-handed Weapon Talent
Kensei Focus: Kensei Focus Mordenkrad
Divine Spark: Divine Spark Strength
Divine Spark: Divine Spark Constitution
Practiced Reliability: Anvil of Doom

FINAL ABILITY SCORES
Str 28, Con 26, Dex 12, Int 10, Wis 15, Cha 12.

STARTING ABILITY SCORES
Str 18, Con 14, Dex 10, Int 8, Wis 11, Cha 10.


AC: 26 Fort: 36 Reflex: 26 Will: 27
HP: 215 Surges: 21 Surge Value: 61

TRAINED SKILLS
Streetwise +21, Endurance +30, Athletics +29, Religion +20

UNTRAINED SKILLS
Acrobatics +16, Arcana +15, Bluff +16, Diplomacy +16, Dungeoneering +19, Heal +17, History +15, Insight +17, Intimidate +16, Nature +17, Perception +17, Stealth +16, Thievery +16

FEATS
Level 1: Dwarven Weapon Training
Level 2: Disciple of Divine Wrath
Level 4: Weapon Expertise (Hammer)
Level 6: Armor Proficiency (Plate)
Level 8: Fighter Weapon Specialization
Level 10: Durable (retrained to Dwarven Durability at Level 11)
Level 11: Armor Specialization (Plate)
Level 12: Hammer Rhythm
Level 14: Marked Scourge
Level 16: Improved Second Wind
Level 18: Blood Thirst
Level 20: Reckless Attacker
Level 21: Bludgeon Mastery
Level 22: Martial Mastery
Level 24: Epic Recovery
Level 26: Triumphant Attack
Level 28: Practiced Reliability
Level 30: Durable

POWERS
Fighter at-will 1: Brash Strike
Fighter at-will 1: Reaping Strike (retrained to Crushing Surge at Level 12)
Fighter encounter 1: Distracting Spate
Fighter daily 1: Villain's Menace
Fighter utility 2: Boundless Endurance
Fighter encounter 3: Rain of Blows
Fighter daily 5: Rain of Steel
Fighter utility 6: Unbreakable
Fighter encounter 7: Griffon's Wrath
Fighter daily 9: Jackal Strike
Fighter utility 10: Mighty Surge
Fighter encounter 13: Anvil of Doom (replaces Distracting Spate)
Fighter daily 15: Unyielding Avalanche (replaces Villain's Menace)
Fighter utility 16: Iron Warrior
Fighter encounter 17: Harrying Assault (replaces Griffon's Wrath)
Fighter daily 19: Reaving Strike (replaces Rain of Steel)
Fighter utility 22: No Surrender
Fighter encounter 23: Skullcrusher (replaces Rain of Blows)
Fighter daily 25: Fighter's Resurgence (replaces Reaving Strike)
Fighter encounter 27: Skullcrusher (replaces Skullcrusher)
Fighter daily 29: Force the Battle (replaces Jackal Strike)

ITEMS
1. Quick Mordenkrad +1
2. Gauntlets of Blood (heroic tier)
3. Piecemeal Scale Armor +1
4. Iron Armbands of Power (heroic tier)
5. Dwarven Drakescale Armor +2
6. Quick Mordenkrad +2
7. Cloak of the Walking Wounded +2
8. Layered Plate Armor of Durability +2
9. Belt of Blood (heroic tier)
10. Dwarven Gith Plate Armor +3
11. Quick Mordenkrad +3
12. Gauntlets of Blood (paragon tier)
13. Cloak of the Walking Wounded +3
14. Iron Armbands of Power (paragon tier)
15. Dwarven Specter Plate Armor +4
16. Quick Mordenkrad +4
17. Cloak of the Walking Wounded +4
18. Eager Hero's Tattoo (paragon tier)
19. Ring of Heroic Health (epic tier)
20. Dwarven Specter Plate Armor +5
21. Quick Mordenkrad +5
22. Gauntlets of Blood (epic tier)
23. Cloak of the Walking Wounded +5
24. Iron Armbands of Power (epic tier)
25. Dwarven God Plate Armor +6
26. Quick Mordenkrad +6
27. Ring of Free Time (epic tier)
28. Cloak of the Walking Wounded +6
29. (doesn't matter)
30. (doesn't matter)

AI:
Level 1: Open first fight with Distracting Spate, Action Point, Villain's Menace. Brash Strike from there on. Use second wind when you take damage over one surge value. Second fight, open with Distracting spate, use Quick Weapon immediately if this attack or next attack hits. Otherwise wait for next fight to use Quick Weapon while you have CA.
Level 2: Same as level 1, except start every battle with oath of enmity. If you have ever used second wind and still manage to get bloodied, after your attack if you haven't taken enemy down, use Boundless Endurance.
Level 3: Open with Oath of Enmity, Distracting Spate, Action point, Villain's Menace. Next round go with Rain of Blows. Each encounter first time an attack hits dead on or by 1 point, use piecemeal armor.
Level 5: Use Rain of Steel for second encounter. Use Dwarven armor if below half bloodied.

The AI becomes more and more complex as you level up, I can give a more detailed sequence if needed, but I tried to keep the selections simple so the AI would be relatively straight forward.


----------



## Truename (Nov 30, 2009)

*Introducing Ragnarok*

The basic build for Ragnarok is done. This isn't the full level 1 build, but rather the same base level that the other dwarves got. (The second at-will power and the magic item are missing.) This allows us to do an apples-to-apples comparison between Ragnarok and the other builds.

First impressions: this guy doesn't go down quickly... but his enemies don't go down quickly, either. This means some loooooong fights. The Greatweapon fighter ended the majority of his fights in a _single_ round, and almost all (>95%) were done in five rounds or less. In contrast, Ragnarok's fights typically take 5 rounds, and you'll easily be taking up to 13. The simulator recorded fights taking 20 rounds. Ragnarok's the guy to play if you like the grind. (And if you don't have a party assisting. ;-) )

On the plus side, Ragnarok's survivability is an awesome 89%. That's by far the best we've seen--our optimized Greatweapon and Guardian builds netted us about 81% survivability, so Ragnarok's about 10% better. I'm a little disappointed in this result, actually--I was hoping to see the near-perfect balance we were seeing with the Greatweapon and Guardian builds.

Here are the results. There are a lot of new features in the sim and it's likely I've made a mistake somewhere. Please take a careful look at the character sheet and example fights and see if you can spot anything wrong.

[sblock=Level 1 Ragnarok vs. Level 1 Soldier]

[sblock=Combatants]

```
Level 1 Ragnarok:
  HP: 38; Temp HP: 0; Surges: 13
  AC: 19; Action Points: 1
  Str: 16(+3); Con: 18(+4); Dex: 12(+1); Int: 8(-1); Wis: 14(+2); Cha: 10(+0)
  Initiative Bonus: +1
  Race: Dwarf
    Ability Scores: [16, 16, 12, 8, 12, 10] => [16, 18, 12, 8, 14, 10]
    Dwarven Resilience: Use Second Wind as minor action.
  Class: Fighter
    Base HP: 33 (15 class + 18 con + 6 per level gained)
    Base Surges: 13 (9 class + 4 con)
    Battlerager Vigor: 
      +4 temp hp on hit.
      Grant 4 temp hp on miss when using invigorating powers.
  Items:
    Main hand: Warhammer
      One-handed weapon
      Damage: 1d10
      Proficient: +2
      Group(s): Hammer
    Off-hand: Heavy Shield
      AC Bonus: +2
    Armor: Scale Armor
      AC Bonus: +7
  Feats:
    Toughness: Increase hp by 5.
  Powers:
    Knee Breaker:
      Daily * Invigorating
      Standard Action
      Attack: 1d20+5 vs. AC
      Hit:
        2d10+7 damage.
        Grant 8 temporary hit points.
      Miss:
        Half of 2d10+7 damage.
        Grant 4 temporary hit points.
    Distracting Spate:
      Encounter
      Standard Action
      Attack: 1d20+5 vs. AC
      Hit:
        2d10+3 damage.
        Gain combat advantage.
        Grant 4 temporary hit points.
    Crushing Surge:
      At-Will * Invigorating
      Standard Action
      Attack: 1d20+5 vs. AC
      Hit:
        1d10+3 damage.
        Grant 8 temporary hit points.
      Miss: Grant 4 temporary hit points.
  Combat Actions:
    Spend Action Point:
      Encounter
      Free Action
      Effect: Spend an action point and gain a standard action.
    Second Wind:
      Encounter
      Minor Action
      Effect:
        Spend a healing surge and regain 9 hit points.
        Gain a +2 defense bonus until end of next turn.

Level 1 Soldier:
  HP: 29; Temp HP: 0; Surges: 1
  AC: 17; Action Points: 0
  Str: 16(+3); Con: 13(+1); Dex: 13(+1); Int: 13(+1); Wis: 13(+1); Cha: 13(+1)
  Initiative Bonus: +3
  Monster
  Powers:
    Soldier Encounter Attack:
      Encounter
      Standard Action
      Attack: 1d20+8 vs. AC
      Hit: 2d10+3 damage.
    Soldier Basic Attack:
      At-Will
      Standard Action
      Attack: 1d20+8 vs. AC
      Hit: 1d10+3 damage.
  Combat Actions:
    Spend Action Point:
      Encounter
      Free Action
      Effect: Spend an action point and gain a standard action.
```
[/sblock]

```
Days simulated: 10000

Avg rounds per fight (when survived): 6.3
  1  (6.8%): =========================================
  2 (15.8%): =======================================================
  3 (25.6%): ===========================================================
  4 (36.0%): ===============================================================
  5 (47.0%): ===================================================================
  6 (57.7%): =================================================================
  7 (67.2%): =========================================================
  8 (75.3%): =================================================
  9 (81.9%): =======================================
 10 (87.2%): ================================
 11 (91.0%): =======================
 12 (93.9%): =================
 13 (95.9%): ============
 14 (97.3%): ========
 15 (98.2%): =====
 16 (98.8%): ===
 17 (99.4%): ===
 18 (99.6%): =
 19 (99.8%): =

Avg fights survived: 4.7
  1  (4.1%): ==
  2  (5.8%): =
  3  (9.1%): ==
  4 (11.0%): =
  5(100.0%): ===================================================================

Avg surges remaining (survivors only): 4.6 of 13
  0  (8.8%): ============================================
  1 (15.4%): =================================
  2 (24.5%): ==============================================
  3 (36.0%): ==========================================================
  4 (49.2%): ===================================================================
  5 (62.3%): ==================================================================
  6 (74.8%): ===============================================================
  7 (84.8%): ==================================================
  8 (92.2%): =====================================
  9 (96.5%): =====================
 10 (98.9%): ============
 11 (99.7%): ===
 12(100.0%): =

Survival rate: 89.0% +/- 0.6%
```
[sblock=Example combats]
[sblock=Example of 0 fight(s) survived (0.7% chance)

```
FIGHT #1:
  Roll initiative!
    Ragnarok rolls 18 initiative (1d20+1; rolled 17).
    Soldier rolls 18 initiative (1d20+3; rolled 15).
    Tie! Resolve with initiative bonus.
      Ragnarok initiative bonus is 1.
      Soldier initiative bonus is 3.
    Initiative order: 
      Soldier
      Ragnarok
  
  Round 1:
    Soldier's turn:
      HP: 29; Temp HP: 0; Surges: 1
      AC: 17; Action Points: 0
      Soldier Encounter Attack (standard action):
        Attacks Ragnarok with 12 vs. 19 AC (1d20+8; rolled 4).
        Misses.
        Soldier Encounter Attack has been expended.
    Ragnarok's turn:
      HP: 38; Temp HP: 0; Surges: 13
      AC: 19; Action Points: 1
      Knee Breaker (standard action):
        Attacks Soldier with 7 vs. 17 AC (1d20+5; rolled 2).
        Misses:
          4 damage (half of 2d10+7; rolled 1, 1).
          Grant 4 temporary hit points.
        Soldier has 25 hp remaining (29 hp - 4 damage).
        Ragnarok gains 4 temp hp (had 0; applied 4; wasted 0).
        Knee Breaker has been expended.
      Spend Action Point (free action):
        Ragnarok spends an action point (0 remaining).
        Ragnarok gains a standard action.
        Spend Action Point has been expended.
      Distracting Spate (standard action):
        Attacks Soldier with 8 vs. 17 AC (1d20+5; rolled 3).
        Misses.
        Distracting Spate has been expended.
    
  Round 2:
    Soldier's turn:
      HP: 25; Temp HP: 0; Surges: 1
      AC: 17; Action Points: 0
      Soldier Basic Attack (standard action):
        Attacks Ragnarok with 25 vs. 19 AC (1d20+8; rolled 17).
        Hits: 12 damage (1d10+3; rolled 9).
        Ragnarok deflects 4 damage; 8 gets through (4 temp hp - 12 damage).
        Ragnarok has 30 hp remaining (38 hp - 8 damage).
    Ragnarok's turn:
      HP: 30; Temp HP: 0; Surges: 13
      AC: 19; Action Points: 0
      Crushing Surge (standard action):
        Attacks Soldier with 10 vs. 17 AC (1d20+5; rolled 5).
        Misses: Grant 4 temporary hit points.
        Ragnarok gains 4 temp hp (had 0; applied 4; wasted 0).
    
  Round 3:
    Soldier's turn:
      HP: 25; Temp HP: 0; Surges: 1
      AC: 17; Action Points: 0
      Soldier Basic Attack (standard action):
        Attacks Ragnarok with 10 vs. 19 AC (1d20+8; rolled 2).
        Misses.
    Ragnarok's turn:
      HP: 30; Temp HP: 4; Surges: 13
      AC: 19; Action Points: 0
      Crushing Surge (standard action):
        Attacks Soldier with 12 vs. 17 AC (1d20+5; rolled 7).
        Misses: Grant 4 temporary hit points.
        Ragnarok gains 0 temp hp (had 4; applied 4; wasted 4).
    
  Round 4:
    Soldier's turn:
      HP: 25; Temp HP: 0; Surges: 1
      AC: 17; Action Points: 0
      Soldier Basic Attack (standard action):
        Attacks Ragnarok with 21 vs. 19 AC (1d20+8; rolled 13).
        Hits: 6 damage (1d10+3; rolled 3).
        Ragnarok deflects 4 damage; 2 gets through (4 temp hp - 6 damage).
        Ragnarok has 28 hp remaining (30 hp - 2 damage).
    Ragnarok's turn:
      HP: 28; Temp HP: 0; Surges: 13
      AC: 19; Action Points: 0
      Crushing Surge (standard action):
        Attacks Soldier with 9 vs. 17 AC (1d20+5; rolled 4).
        Misses: Grant 4 temporary hit points.
        Ragnarok gains 4 temp hp (had 0; applied 4; wasted 0).
      Second Wind (minor action):
        Ragnarok spends a healing surge (12 remaining).
        Ragnarok heals 9 hp (28 hp -> 37 hp; 0 hp wasted).
        Ragnarok gains +2 defense bonus (expires at end of next turn).
        Second Wind has been expended.
    
  Round 5:
    Soldier's turn:
      HP: 25; Temp HP: 0; Surges: 1
      AC: 17; Action Points: 0
      Soldier Basic Attack (standard action):
        Attacks Ragnarok with 25 vs. 21 AC (1d20+8; rolled 17).
        Hits: 8 damage (1d10+3; rolled 5).
        Ragnarok deflects 4 damage; 4 gets through (4 temp hp - 8 damage).
        Ragnarok has 33 hp remaining (37 hp - 4 damage).
    Ragnarok's turn:
      HP: 33; Temp HP: 0; Surges: 12
      AC: 21; Action Points: 0
      Conditions:
        +2 defense bonus (until end of this turn).
      Crushing Surge (standard action):
        Attacks Soldier with 8 vs. 17 AC (1d20+5; rolled 3).
        Misses: Grant 4 temporary hit points.
        Ragnarok gains 4 temp hp (had 0; applied 4; wasted 0).
      +2 defense bonus expires.
    
  Round 6:
    Soldier's turn:
      HP: 25; Temp HP: 0; Surges: 1
      AC: 17; Action Points: 0
      Soldier Basic Attack (standard action):
        Attacks Ragnarok with 25 vs. 19 AC (1d20+8; rolled 17).
        Hits: 5 damage (1d10+3; rolled 2).
        Ragnarok deflects 4 damage; 1 gets through (4 temp hp - 5 damage).
        Ragnarok has 32 hp remaining (33 hp - 1 damage).
    Ragnarok's turn:
      HP: 32; Temp HP: 0; Surges: 12
      AC: 19; Action Points: 0
      Crushing Surge (standard action):
        Attacks Soldier with 8 vs. 17 AC (1d20+5; rolled 3).
        Misses: Grant 4 temporary hit points.
        Ragnarok gains 4 temp hp (had 0; applied 4; wasted 0).
    
  Round 7:
    Soldier's turn:
      HP: 25; Temp HP: 0; Surges: 1
      AC: 17; Action Points: 0
      Soldier Basic Attack (standard action):
        Attacks Ragnarok with 26 vs. 19 AC (1d20+8; rolled 18).
        Hits: 12 damage (1d10+3; rolled 9).
        Ragnarok deflects 4 damage; 8 gets through (4 temp hp - 12 damage).
        Ragnarok has 24 hp remaining (32 hp - 8 damage).
    Ragnarok's turn:
      HP: 24; Temp HP: 0; Surges: 12
      AC: 19; Action Points: 0
      Crushing Surge (standard action):
        Attacks Soldier with 6 vs. 17 AC (1d20+5; rolled 1).
        Misses: Grant 4 temporary hit points.
        Ragnarok gains 4 temp hp (had 0; applied 4; wasted 0).
    
  Round 8:
    Soldier's turn:
      HP: 25; Temp HP: 0; Surges: 1
      AC: 17; Action Points: 0
      Soldier Basic Attack (standard action):
        Attacks Ragnarok with 22 vs. 19 AC (1d20+8; rolled 14).
        Hits: 4 damage (1d10+3; rolled 1).
        Ragnarok deflects 4 damage; 0 gets through (4 temp hp - 4 damage).
        Ragnarok has 24 hp remaining (24 hp - 0 damage).
    Ragnarok's turn:
      HP: 24; Temp HP: 0; Surges: 12
      AC: 19; Action Points: 0
      Crushing Surge (standard action):
        Attacks Soldier with 22 vs. 17 AC (1d20+5; rolled 17).
        Hits:
          11 damage (1d10+3; rolled 8).
          Grant 8 temporary hit points.
        Soldier has 14 hp remaining (25 hp - 11 damage).
        Ragnarok gains 8 temp hp (had 0; applied 8; wasted 0).
    
  Round 9:
    Soldier's turn:
      HP: 14; Temp HP: 0; Surges: 1
      AC: 17; Action Points: 0
      Soldier Basic Attack (standard action):
        Attacks Ragnarok with 17 vs. 19 AC (1d20+8; rolled 9).
        Misses.
    Ragnarok's turn:
      HP: 24; Temp HP: 8; Surges: 12
      AC: 19; Action Points: 0
      Crushing Surge (standard action):
        Attacks Soldier with 12 vs. 17 AC (1d20+5; rolled 7).
        Misses: Grant 4 temporary hit points.
        Ragnarok gains 0 temp hp (had 8; applied 4; wasted 4).
    
  Round 10:
    Soldier's turn:
      HP: 14; Temp HP: 0; Surges: 1
      AC: 17; Action Points: 0
      Soldier Basic Attack (standard action):
        Attacks Ragnarok with 9 vs. 19 AC (1d20+8; rolled 1).
        Misses.
    Ragnarok's turn:
      HP: 24; Temp HP: 8; Surges: 12
      AC: 19; Action Points: 0
      Crushing Surge (standard action):
        Attacks Soldier with 11 vs. 17 AC (1d20+5; rolled 6).
        Misses: Grant 4 temporary hit points.
        Ragnarok gains 0 temp hp (had 8; applied 4; wasted 4).
    
  Round 11:
    Soldier's turn:
      HP: 14; Temp HP: 0; Surges: 1
      AC: 17; Action Points: 0
      Soldier Basic Attack (standard action):
        Attacks Ragnarok with 27 vs. 19 AC (1d20+8; rolled 19).
        Hits: 6 damage (1d10+3; rolled 3).
        Ragnarok deflects 6 damage; 0 gets through (8 temp hp - 6 damage).
        Ragnarok has 24 hp remaining (24 hp - 0 damage).
    Ragnarok's turn:
      HP: 24; Temp HP: 2; Surges: 12
      AC: 19; Action Points: 0
      Crushing Surge (standard action):
        Attacks Soldier with 17 vs. 17 AC (1d20+5; rolled 12).
        Hits:
          9 damage (1d10+3; rolled 6).
          Grant 8 temporary hit points.
        Soldier has 5 hp remaining (14 hp - 9 damage).
        Ragnarok gains 6 temp hp (had 2; applied 8; wasted 2).
    
  Round 12:
    Soldier's turn:
      HP: 5; Temp HP: 0; Surges: 1
      AC: 17; Action Points: 0
      Soldier Basic Attack (standard action):
        Attacks Ragnarok with 17 vs. 19 AC (1d20+8; rolled 9).
        Misses.
    Ragnarok's turn:
      HP: 24; Temp HP: 8; Surges: 12
      AC: 19; Action Points: 0
      Crushing Surge (standard action):
        Attacks Soldier with 8 vs. 17 AC (1d20+5; rolled 3).
        Misses: Grant 4 temporary hit points.
        Ragnarok gains 0 temp hp (had 8; applied 4; wasted 4).
    
  Round 13:
    Soldier's turn:
      HP: 5; Temp HP: 0; Surges: 1
      AC: 17; Action Points: 0
      Soldier Basic Attack (standard action):
        Attacks Ragnarok with 14 vs. 19 AC (1d20+8; rolled 6).
        Misses.
    Ragnarok's turn:
      HP: 24; Temp HP: 8; Surges: 12
      AC: 19; Action Points: 0
      Crushing Surge (standard action):
        Attacks Soldier with 12 vs. 17 AC (1d20+5; rolled 7).
        Misses: Grant 4 temporary hit points.
        Ragnarok gains 0 temp hp (had 8; applied 4; wasted 4).
    
  Round 14:
    Soldier's turn:
      HP: 5; Temp HP: 0; Surges: 1
      AC: 17; Action Points: 0
      Soldier Basic Attack (standard action):
        Attacks Ragnarok with 11 vs. 19 AC (1d20+8; rolled 3).
        Misses.
    Ragnarok's turn:
      HP: 24; Temp HP: 8; Surges: 12
      AC: 19; Action Points: 0
      Crushing Surge (standard action):
        Attacks Soldier with 11 vs. 17 AC (1d20+5; rolled 6).
        Misses: Grant 4 temporary hit points.
        Ragnarok gains 0 temp hp (had 8; applied 4; wasted 4).
    
  Round 15:
    Soldier's turn:
      HP: 5; Temp HP: 0; Surges: 1
      AC: 17; Action Points: 0
      Soldier Basic Attack (standard action):
        Attacks Ragnarok with 28 vs. 19 AC (1d20+8; rolled 20).
        Crits: 13 damage (1d10+3; maximized).
        Ragnarok deflects 8 damage; 5 gets through (8 temp hp - 13 damage).
        Ragnarok has 19 hp remaining (24 hp - 5 damage).
    Ragnarok's turn:
      HP: 19; Temp HP: 0; Surges: 12
      AC: 19; Action Points: 0
      Crushing Surge (standard action):
        Attacks Soldier with 9 vs. 17 AC (1d20+5; rolled 4).
        Misses: Grant 4 temporary hit points.
        Ragnarok gains 4 temp hp (had 0; applied 4; wasted 0).
    
  Round 16:
    Soldier's turn:
      HP: 5; Temp HP: 0; Surges: 1
      AC: 17; Action Points: 0
      Soldier Basic Attack (standard action):
        Attacks Ragnarok with 13 vs. 19 AC (1d20+8; rolled 5).
        Misses.
    Ragnarok's turn:
      HP: 19; Temp HP: 4; Surges: 12
      AC: 19; Action Points: 0
      Crushing Surge (standard action):
        Attacks Soldier with 13 vs. 17 AC (1d20+5; rolled 8).
        Misses: Grant 4 temporary hit points.
        Ragnarok gains 0 temp hp (had 4; applied 4; wasted 4).
    
  Round 17:
    Soldier's turn:
      HP: 5; Temp HP: 0; Surges: 1
      AC: 17; Action Points: 0
      Soldier Basic Attack (standard action):
        Attacks Ragnarok with 20 vs. 19 AC (1d20+8; rolled 12).
        Hits: 12 damage (1d10+3; rolled 9).
        Ragnarok deflects 4 damage; 8 gets through (4 temp hp - 12 damage).
        Ragnarok has 11 hp remaining (19 hp - 8 damage).
    Ragnarok's turn:
      HP: 11; Temp HP: 0; Surges: 12
      AC: 19; Action Points: 0
      Crushing Surge (standard action):
        Attacks Soldier with 24 vs. 17 AC (1d20+5; rolled 19).
        Hits:
          4 damage (1d10+3; rolled 1).
          Grant 8 temporary hit points.
        Soldier has 1 hp remaining (5 hp - 4 damage).
        Ragnarok gains 8 temp hp (had 0; applied 8; wasted 0).
    
  Round 18:
    Soldier's turn:
      HP: 1; Temp HP: 0; Surges: 1
      AC: 17; Action Points: 0
      Soldier Basic Attack (standard action):
        Attacks Ragnarok with 22 vs. 19 AC (1d20+8; rolled 14).
        Hits: 6 damage (1d10+3; rolled 3).
        Ragnarok deflects 6 damage; 0 gets through (8 temp hp - 6 damage).
        Ragnarok has 11 hp remaining (11 hp - 0 damage).
    Ragnarok's turn:
      HP: 11; Temp HP: 2; Surges: 12
      AC: 19; Action Points: 0
      Crushing Surge (standard action):
        Attacks Soldier with 8 vs. 17 AC (1d20+5; rolled 3).
        Misses: Grant 4 temporary hit points.
        Ragnarok gains 2 temp hp (had 2; applied 4; wasted 2).
    
  Round 19:
    Soldier's turn:
      HP: 1; Temp HP: 0; Surges: 1
      AC: 17; Action Points: 0
      Soldier Basic Attack (standard action):
        Attacks Ragnarok with 19 vs. 19 AC (1d20+8; rolled 11).
        Hits: 12 damage (1d10+3; rolled 9).
        Ragnarok deflects 4 damage; 8 gets through (4 temp hp - 12 damage).
        Ragnarok has 3 hp remaining (11 hp - 8 damage).
    Ragnarok's turn:
      HP: 3; Temp HP: 0; Surges: 12
      AC: 19; Action Points: 0
      Crushing Surge (standard action):
        Attacks Soldier with 16 vs. 17 AC (1d20+5; rolled 11).
        Misses: Grant 4 temporary hit points.
        Ragnarok gains 4 temp hp (had 0; applied 4; wasted 0).
    
  Round 20:
    Soldier's turn:
      HP: 1; Temp HP: 0; Surges: 1
      AC: 17; Action Points: 0
      Soldier Basic Attack (standard action):
        Attacks Ragnarok with 27 vs. 19 AC (1d20+8; rolled 19).
        Hits: 13 damage (1d10+3; rolled 10).
        Ragnarok deflects 4 damage; 9 gets through (4 temp hp - 13 damage).
        Ragnarok has -6 hp remaining (3 hp - 9 damage).
    Ragnarok's turn:
      HP: -6; Temp HP: 0; Surges: 12
      AC: 19; Action Points: 0
      Ragnarok is dying (0 death saves failed).
        Rolls death saving throw and gets a 4 (1d20; rolled 4).
        Fails. 2 failures remaining before death.
    
  Round 21:
    Soldier's turn:
      HP: 1; Temp HP: 0; Surges: 1
      AC: 17; Action Points: 0
      Soldier Basic Attack (standard action):
        Attacks Ragnarok with 24 vs. 19 AC (1d20+8; rolled 16).
        Hits: 6 damage (1d10+3; rolled 3).
        Ragnarok has -12 hp remaining (-6 hp - 6 damage).
    Ragnarok's turn:
      HP: -12; Temp HP: 0; Surges: 12
      AC: 19; Action Points: 0
      Ragnarok is dying (1 death saves failed).
        Rolls death saving throw and gets a 14 (1d20; rolled 14).
        Passes.
    
  Round 22:
    Soldier's turn:
      HP: 1; Temp HP: 0; Surges: 1
      AC: 17; Action Points: 0
      Soldier Basic Attack (standard action):
        Attacks Ragnarok with 14 vs. 19 AC (1d20+8; rolled 6).
        Misses.
    Ragnarok's turn:
      HP: -12; Temp HP: 0; Surges: 12
      AC: 19; Action Points: 0
      Ragnarok is dying (1 death saves failed).
        Rolls death saving throw and gets a 17 (1d20; rolled 17).
        Passes.
    
  Round 23:
    Soldier's turn:
      HP: 1; Temp HP: 0; Surges: 1
      AC: 17; Action Points: 0
      Soldier Basic Attack (standard action):
        Attacks Ragnarok with 24 vs. 19 AC (1d20+8; rolled 16).
        Hits: 11 damage (1d10+3; rolled 8).
        Ragnarok has -23 hp remaining (-12 hp - 11 damage).
    Ragnarok has died!
    
  Villains win!
```
[/sblock]
[sblock=Example of 1 fight(s) survived (3.4% chance)

```
FIGHT #1:
  Roll initiative!
    Ragnarok rolls 20 initiative (1d20+1; rolled 19).
    Soldier rolls 4 initiative (1d20+3; rolled 1).
    Initiative order: 
      Ragnarok
      Soldier
  
  Round 1:
    Ragnarok's turn:
      HP: 38; Temp HP: 0; Surges: 13
      AC: 19; Action Points: 1
      Knee Breaker (standard action):
        Attacks Soldier with 22 vs. 17 AC (1d20+5; rolled 17).
        Hits:
          17 damage (2d10+7; rolled 6, 4).
          Grant 8 temporary hit points.
        Soldier has 12 hp remaining (29 hp - 17 damage).
        Ragnarok gains 8 temp hp (had 0; applied 8; wasted 0).
        Knee Breaker has been expended.
      Spend Action Point (free action):
        Ragnarok spends an action point (0 remaining).
        Ragnarok gains a standard action.
        Spend Action Point has been expended.
      Distracting Spate (standard action):
        Attacks Soldier with 24 vs. 17 AC (1d20+5; rolled 19).
        Hits:
          9 damage (2d10+3; rolled 3, 3).
          Gain combat advantage.
          Grant 4 temporary hit points.
        Soldier has 3 hp remaining (12 hp - 9 damage).
        Ragnarok gains combat advantage (expires at end of next turn).
        Ragnarok gains 0 temp hp (had 8; applied 4; wasted 4).
        Distracting Spate has been expended.
    Soldier's turn:
      HP: 3; Temp HP: 0; Surges: 1
      AC: 17; Action Points: 0
      Soldier Encounter Attack (standard action):
        Attacks Ragnarok with 10 vs. 19 AC (1d20+8; rolled 2).
        Misses.
        Soldier Encounter Attack has been expended.
    
  Round 2:
    Ragnarok's turn:
      HP: 38; Temp HP: 8; Surges: 13
      AC: 19; Action Points: 0
      Conditions:
        Combat advantage (until end of this turn).
      Crushing Surge (standard action):
        Attacks Soldier with 27 vs. 17 AC (1d20+7; rolled 20).
        Crits:
          13 damage (1d10+3; maximized).
          Grant 8 temporary hit points.
        Soldier has -10 hp remaining (3 hp - 13 damage).
        Ragnarok gains 0 temp hp (had 8; applied 8; wasted 8).
      Combat advantage expires.
    Soldier has died!
    
  Heroes win!
  Ragnarok takes a short rest.
    Ragnarok has 38 hp; wants at least 34 hp (maximum is 38 hp).
    Temporary hit points expire.
    Distracting Spate recharges.
    Spend Action Point recharges.
  
FIGHT #2:
  Roll initiative!
    Ragnarok rolls 15 initiative (1d20+1; rolled 14).
    Soldier rolls 20 initiative (1d20+3; rolled 17).
    Initiative order: 
      Soldier
      Ragnarok
  
  Round 1:
    Soldier's turn:
      HP: 29; Temp HP: 0; Surges: 1
      AC: 17; Action Points: 0
      Soldier Encounter Attack (standard action):
        Attacks Ragnarok with 10 vs. 19 AC (1d20+8; rolled 2).
        Misses.
        Soldier Encounter Attack has been expended.
    Ragnarok's turn:
      HP: 38; Temp HP: 0; Surges: 13
      AC: 19; Action Points: 0
      Distracting Spate (standard action):
        Attacks Soldier with 6 vs. 17 AC (1d20+5; rolled 1).
        Misses.
        Distracting Spate has been expended.
    
  Round 2:
    Soldier's turn:
      HP: 29; Temp HP: 0; Surges: 1
      AC: 17; Action Points: 0
      Soldier Basic Attack (standard action):
        Attacks Ragnarok with 24 vs. 19 AC (1d20+8; rolled 16).
        Hits: 12 damage (1d10+3; rolled 9).
        Ragnarok has 26 hp remaining (38 hp - 12 damage).
    Ragnarok's turn:
      HP: 26; Temp HP: 0; Surges: 13
      AC: 19; Action Points: 0
      Crushing Surge (standard action):
        Attacks Soldier with 16 vs. 17 AC (1d20+5; rolled 11).
        Misses: Grant 4 temporary hit points.
        Ragnarok gains 4 temp hp (had 0; applied 4; wasted 0).
      Second Wind (minor action):
        Ragnarok spends a healing surge (12 remaining).
        Ragnarok heals 9 hp (26 hp -> 35 hp; 0 hp wasted).
        Ragnarok gains +2 defense bonus (expires at end of next turn).
        Second Wind has been expended.
    
  Round 3:
    Soldier's turn:
      HP: 29; Temp HP: 0; Surges: 1
      AC: 17; Action Points: 0
      Soldier Basic Attack (standard action):
        Attacks Ragnarok with 12 vs. 21 AC (1d20+8; rolled 4).
        Misses.
    Ragnarok's turn:
      HP: 35; Temp HP: 4; Surges: 12
      AC: 21; Action Points: 0
      Conditions:
        +2 defense bonus (until end of this turn).
      Crushing Surge (standard action):
        Attacks Soldier with 16 vs. 17 AC (1d20+5; rolled 11).
        Misses: Grant 4 temporary hit points.
        Ragnarok gains 0 temp hp (had 4; applied 4; wasted 4).
      +2 defense bonus expires.
    
  Round 4:
    Soldier's turn:
      HP: 29; Temp HP: 0; Surges: 1
      AC: 17; Action Points: 0
      Soldier Basic Attack (standard action):
        Attacks Ragnarok with 25 vs. 19 AC (1d20+8; rolled 17).
        Hits: 13 damage (1d10+3; rolled 10).
        Ragnarok deflects 4 damage; 9 gets through (4 temp hp - 13 damage).
        Ragnarok has 26 hp remaining (35 hp - 9 damage).
    Ragnarok's turn:
      HP: 26; Temp HP: 0; Surges: 12
      AC: 19; Action Points: 0
      Crushing Surge (standard action):
        Attacks Soldier with 9 vs. 17 AC (1d20+5; rolled 4).
        Misses: Grant 4 temporary hit points.
        Ragnarok gains 4 temp hp (had 0; applied 4; wasted 0).
    
  Round 5:
    Soldier's turn:
      HP: 29; Temp HP: 0; Surges: 1
      AC: 17; Action Points: 0
      Soldier Basic Attack (standard action):
        Attacks Ragnarok with 25 vs. 19 AC (1d20+8; rolled 17).
        Hits: 13 damage (1d10+3; rolled 10).
        Ragnarok deflects 4 damage; 9 gets through (4 temp hp - 13 damage).
        Ragnarok has 17 hp remaining (26 hp - 9 damage).
    Ragnarok's turn:
      HP: 17; Temp HP: 0; Surges: 12
      AC: 19; Action Points: 0
      Crushing Surge (standard action):
        Attacks Soldier with 9 vs. 17 AC (1d20+5; rolled 4).
        Misses: Grant 4 temporary hit points.
        Ragnarok gains 4 temp hp (had 0; applied 4; wasted 0).
    
  Round 6:
    Soldier's turn:
      HP: 29; Temp HP: 0; Surges: 1
      AC: 17; Action Points: 0
      Soldier Basic Attack (standard action):
        Attacks Ragnarok with 17 vs. 19 AC (1d20+8; rolled 9).
        Misses.
    Ragnarok's turn:
      HP: 17; Temp HP: 4; Surges: 12
      AC: 19; Action Points: 0
      Crushing Surge (standard action):
        Attacks Soldier with 18 vs. 17 AC (1d20+5; rolled 13).
        Hits:
          6 damage (1d10+3; rolled 3).
          Grant 8 temporary hit points.
        Soldier has 23 hp remaining (29 hp - 6 damage).
        Ragnarok gains 4 temp hp (had 4; applied 8; wasted 4).
    
  Round 7:
    Soldier's turn:
      HP: 23; Temp HP: 0; Surges: 1
      AC: 17; Action Points: 0
      Soldier Basic Attack (standard action):
        Attacks Ragnarok with 23 vs. 19 AC (1d20+8; rolled 15).
        Hits: 11 damage (1d10+3; rolled 8).
        Ragnarok deflects 8 damage; 3 gets through (8 temp hp - 11 damage).
        Ragnarok has 14 hp remaining (17 hp - 3 damage).
    Ragnarok's turn:
      HP: 14; Temp HP: 0; Surges: 12
      AC: 19; Action Points: 0
      Crushing Surge (standard action):
        Attacks Soldier with 14 vs. 17 AC (1d20+5; rolled 9).
        Misses: Grant 4 temporary hit points.
        Ragnarok gains 4 temp hp (had 0; applied 4; wasted 0).
    
  Round 8:
    Soldier's turn:
      HP: 23; Temp HP: 0; Surges: 1
      AC: 17; Action Points: 0
      Soldier Basic Attack (standard action):
        Attacks Ragnarok with 22 vs. 19 AC (1d20+8; rolled 14).
        Hits: 13 damage (1d10+3; rolled 10).
        Ragnarok deflects 4 damage; 9 gets through (4 temp hp - 13 damage).
        Ragnarok has 5 hp remaining (14 hp - 9 damage).
    Ragnarok's turn:
      HP: 5; Temp HP: 0; Surges: 12
      AC: 19; Action Points: 0
      Crushing Surge (standard action):
        Attacks Soldier with 12 vs. 17 AC (1d20+5; rolled 7).
        Misses: Grant 4 temporary hit points.
        Ragnarok gains 4 temp hp (had 0; applied 4; wasted 0).
    
  Round 9:
    Soldier's turn:
      HP: 23; Temp HP: 0; Surges: 1
      AC: 17; Action Points: 0
      Soldier Basic Attack (standard action):
        Attacks Ragnarok with 21 vs. 19 AC (1d20+8; rolled 13).
        Hits: 4 damage (1d10+3; rolled 1).
        Ragnarok deflects 4 damage; 0 gets through (4 temp hp - 4 damage).
        Ragnarok has 5 hp remaining (5 hp - 0 damage).
    Ragnarok's turn:
      HP: 5; Temp HP: 0; Surges: 12
      AC: 19; Action Points: 0
      Crushing Surge (standard action):
        Attacks Soldier with 18 vs. 17 AC (1d20+5; rolled 13).
        Hits:
          13 damage (1d10+3; rolled 10).
          Grant 8 temporary hit points.
        Soldier has 10 hp remaining (23 hp - 13 damage).
        Ragnarok gains 8 temp hp (had 0; applied 8; wasted 0).
    
  Round 10:
    Soldier's turn:
      HP: 10; Temp HP: 0; Surges: 1
      AC: 17; Action Points: 0
      Soldier Basic Attack (standard action):
        Attacks Ragnarok with 14 vs. 19 AC (1d20+8; rolled 6).
        Misses.
    Ragnarok's turn:
      HP: 5; Temp HP: 8; Surges: 12
      AC: 19; Action Points: 0
      Crushing Surge (standard action):
        Attacks Soldier with 14 vs. 17 AC (1d20+5; rolled 9).
        Misses: Grant 4 temporary hit points.
        Ragnarok gains 0 temp hp (had 8; applied 4; wasted 4).
    
  Round 11:
    Soldier's turn:
      HP: 10; Temp HP: 0; Surges: 1
      AC: 17; Action Points: 0
      Soldier Basic Attack (standard action):
        Attacks Ragnarok with 28 vs. 19 AC (1d20+8; rolled 20).
        Crits: 13 damage (1d10+3; maximized).
        Ragnarok deflects 8 damage; 5 gets through (8 temp hp - 13 damage).
        Ragnarok has 0 hp remaining (5 hp - 5 damage).
    Ragnarok's turn:
      HP: 0; Temp HP: 0; Surges: 12
      AC: 19; Action Points: 0
      Ragnarok is dying (0 death saves failed).
        Rolls death saving throw and gets a 12 (1d20; rolled 12).
        Passes.
    
  Round 12:
    Soldier's turn:
      HP: 10; Temp HP: 0; Surges: 1
      AC: 17; Action Points: 0
      Soldier Basic Attack (standard action):
        Attacks Ragnarok with 18 vs. 19 AC (1d20+8; rolled 10).
        Misses.
    Ragnarok's turn:
      HP: 0; Temp HP: 0; Surges: 12
      AC: 19; Action Points: 0
      Ragnarok is dying (0 death saves failed).
        Rolls death saving throw and gets a 13 (1d20; rolled 13).
        Passes.
    
  Round 13:
    Soldier's turn:
      HP: 10; Temp HP: 0; Surges: 1
      AC: 17; Action Points: 0
      Soldier Basic Attack (standard action):
        Attacks Ragnarok with 9 vs. 19 AC (1d20+8; rolled 1).
        Misses.
    Ragnarok's turn:
      HP: 0; Temp HP: 0; Surges: 12
      AC: 19; Action Points: 0
      Ragnarok is dying (0 death saves failed).
        Rolls death saving throw and gets a 11 (1d20; rolled 11).
        Passes.
    
  Round 14:
    Soldier's turn:
      HP: 10; Temp HP: 0; Surges: 1
      AC: 17; Action Points: 0
      Soldier Basic Attack (standard action):
        Attacks Ragnarok with 24 vs. 19 AC (1d20+8; rolled 16).
        Hits: 6 damage (1d10+3; rolled 3).
        Ragnarok has -6 hp remaining (0 hp - 6 damage).
    Ragnarok's turn:
      HP: -6; Temp HP: 0; Surges: 12
      AC: 19; Action Points: 0
      Ragnarok is dying (0 death saves failed).
        Rolls death saving throw and gets a 13 (1d20; rolled 13).
        Passes.
    
  Round 15:
    Soldier's turn:
      HP: 10; Temp HP: 0; Surges: 1
      AC: 17; Action Points: 0
      Soldier Basic Attack (standard action):
        Attacks Ragnarok with 24 vs. 19 AC (1d20+8; rolled 16).
        Hits: 4 damage (1d10+3; rolled 1).
        Ragnarok has -10 hp remaining (-6 hp - 4 damage).
    Ragnarok's turn:
      HP: -10; Temp HP: 0; Surges: 12
      AC: 19; Action Points: 0
      Ragnarok is dying (0 death saves failed).
        Rolls death saving throw and gets a 17 (1d20; rolled 17).
        Passes.
    
  Round 16:
    Soldier's turn:
      HP: 10; Temp HP: 0; Surges: 1
      AC: 17; Action Points: 0
      Soldier Basic Attack (standard action):
        Attacks Ragnarok with 12 vs. 19 AC (1d20+8; rolled 4).
        Misses.
    Ragnarok's turn:
      HP: -10; Temp HP: 0; Surges: 12
      AC: 19; Action Points: 0
      Ragnarok is dying (0 death saves failed).
        Rolls death saving throw and gets a 7 (1d20; rolled 7).
        Fails. 2 failures remaining before death.
    
  Round 17:
    Soldier's turn:
      HP: 10; Temp HP: 0; Surges: 1
      AC: 17; Action Points: 0
      Soldier Basic Attack (standard action):
        Attacks Ragnarok with 26 vs. 19 AC (1d20+8; rolled 18).
        Hits: 9 damage (1d10+3; rolled 6).
        Ragnarok has -19 hp remaining (-10 hp - 9 damage).
    Ragnarok has died!
    
  Villains win!
```
[/sblock]
[sblock=Example of 2 fight(s) survived (1.7% chance)

```
FIGHT #1:
  Roll initiative!
    Ragnarok rolls 7 initiative (1d20+1; rolled 6).
    Soldier rolls 6 initiative (1d20+3; rolled 3).
    Initiative order: 
      Ragnarok
      Soldier
  
  Round 1:
    Ragnarok's turn:
      HP: 38; Temp HP: 0; Surges: 13
      AC: 19; Action Points: 1
      Knee Breaker (standard action):
        Attacks Soldier with 22 vs. 17 AC (1d20+5; rolled 17).
        Hits:
          17 damage (2d10+7; rolled 2, 8).
          Grant 8 temporary hit points.
        Soldier has 12 hp remaining (29 hp - 17 damage).
        Ragnarok gains 8 temp hp (had 0; applied 8; wasted 0).
        Knee Breaker has been expended.
      Spend Action Point (free action):
        Ragnarok spends an action point (0 remaining).
        Ragnarok gains a standard action.
        Spend Action Point has been expended.
      Distracting Spate (standard action):
        Attacks Soldier with 22 vs. 17 AC (1d20+5; rolled 17).
        Hits:
          18 damage (2d10+3; rolled 7, 8).
          Gain combat advantage.
          Grant 4 temporary hit points.
        Soldier has -6 hp remaining (12 hp - 18 damage).
        Ragnarok gains combat advantage (expires at end of next turn).
        Ragnarok gains 0 temp hp (had 8; applied 4; wasted 4).
        Distracting Spate has been expended.
    Soldier has died!
    
  Heroes win!
  Ragnarok takes a short rest.
    Ragnarok has 38 hp; wants at least 34 hp (maximum is 38 hp).
    Temporary hit points expire.
    Distracting Spate recharges.
    Spend Action Point recharges.
    Combat advantage expires.
  
FIGHT #2:
  Roll initiative!
    Ragnarok rolls 20 initiative (1d20+1; rolled 19).
    Soldier rolls 21 initiative (1d20+3; rolled 18).
    Initiative order: 
      Soldier
      Ragnarok
  
  Round 1:
    Soldier's turn:
      HP: 29; Temp HP: 0; Surges: 1
      AC: 17; Action Points: 0
      Soldier Encounter Attack (standard action):
        Attacks Ragnarok with 25 vs. 19 AC (1d20+8; rolled 17).
        Hits: 12 damage (2d10+3; rolled 5, 4).
        Ragnarok has 26 hp remaining (38 hp - 12 damage).
        Soldier Encounter Attack has been expended.
    Ragnarok's turn:
      HP: 26; Temp HP: 0; Surges: 13
      AC: 19; Action Points: 0
      Distracting Spate (standard action):
        Attacks Soldier with 25 vs. 17 AC (1d20+5; rolled 20).
        Crits:
          23 damage (2d10+3; maximized).
          Gain combat advantage.
          Grant 4 temporary hit points.
        Soldier has 6 hp remaining (29 hp - 23 damage).
        Ragnarok gains combat advantage (expires at end of next turn).
        Ragnarok gains 4 temp hp (had 0; applied 4; wasted 0).
        Distracting Spate has been expended.
      Second Wind (minor action):
        Ragnarok spends a healing surge (12 remaining).
        Ragnarok heals 9 hp (26 hp -> 35 hp; 0 hp wasted).
        Ragnarok gains +2 defense bonus (expires at end of next turn).
        Second Wind has been expended.
    
  Round 2:
    Soldier's turn:
      HP: 6; Temp HP: 0; Surges: 1
      AC: 17; Action Points: 0
      Soldier Basic Attack (standard action):
        Attacks Ragnarok with 18 vs. 21 AC (1d20+8; rolled 10).
        Misses.
    Ragnarok's turn:
      HP: 35; Temp HP: 4; Surges: 12
      AC: 21; Action Points: 0
      Conditions:
        Combat advantage (until end of this turn).
        +2 defense bonus (until end of this turn).
      Crushing Surge (standard action):
        Attacks Soldier with 14 vs. 17 AC (1d20+7; rolled 7).
        Misses: Grant 4 temporary hit points.
        Ragnarok gains 0 temp hp (had 4; applied 4; wasted 4).
      Combat advantage expires.
      +2 defense bonus expires.
    
  Round 3:
    Soldier's turn:
      HP: 6; Temp HP: 0; Surges: 1
      AC: 17; Action Points: 0
      Soldier Basic Attack (standard action):
        Attacks Ragnarok with 18 vs. 19 AC (1d20+8; rolled 10).
        Misses.
    Ragnarok's turn:
      HP: 35; Temp HP: 4; Surges: 12
      AC: 19; Action Points: 0
      Crushing Surge (standard action):
        Attacks Soldier with 16 vs. 17 AC (1d20+5; rolled 11).
        Misses: Grant 4 temporary hit points.
        Ragnarok gains 0 temp hp (had 4; applied 4; wasted 4).
    
  Round 4:
    Soldier's turn:
      HP: 6; Temp HP: 0; Surges: 1
      AC: 17; Action Points: 0
      Soldier Basic Attack (standard action):
        Attacks Ragnarok with 22 vs. 19 AC (1d20+8; rolled 14).
        Hits: 8 damage (1d10+3; rolled 5).
        Ragnarok deflects 4 damage; 4 gets through (4 temp hp - 8 damage).
        Ragnarok has 31 hp remaining (35 hp - 4 damage).
    Ragnarok's turn:
      HP: 31; Temp HP: 0; Surges: 12
      AC: 19; Action Points: 0
      Crushing Surge (standard action):
        Attacks Soldier with 10 vs. 17 AC (1d20+5; rolled 5).
        Misses: Grant 4 temporary hit points.
        Ragnarok gains 4 temp hp (had 0; applied 4; wasted 0).
    
  Round 5:
    Soldier's turn:
      HP: 6; Temp HP: 0; Surges: 1
      AC: 17; Action Points: 0
      Soldier Basic Attack (standard action):
        Attacks Ragnarok with 10 vs. 19 AC (1d20+8; rolled 2).
        Misses.
    Ragnarok's turn:
      HP: 31; Temp HP: 4; Surges: 12
      AC: 19; Action Points: 0
      Crushing Surge (standard action):
        Attacks Soldier with 6 vs. 17 AC (1d20+5; rolled 1).
        Misses: Grant 4 temporary hit points.
        Ragnarok gains 0 temp hp (had 4; applied 4; wasted 4).
    
  Round 6:
    Soldier's turn:
      HP: 6; Temp HP: 0; Surges: 1
      AC: 17; Action Points: 0
      Soldier Basic Attack (standard action):
        Attacks Ragnarok with 26 vs. 19 AC (1d20+8; rolled 18).
        Hits: 10 damage (1d10+3; rolled 7).
        Ragnarok deflects 4 damage; 6 gets through (4 temp hp - 10 damage).
        Ragnarok has 25 hp remaining (31 hp - 6 damage).
    Ragnarok's turn:
      HP: 25; Temp HP: 0; Surges: 12
      AC: 19; Action Points: 0
      Crushing Surge (standard action):
        Attacks Soldier with 23 vs. 17 AC (1d20+5; rolled 18).
        Hits:
          13 damage (1d10+3; rolled 10).
          Grant 8 temporary hit points.
        Soldier has -7 hp remaining (6 hp - 13 damage).
        Ragnarok gains 8 temp hp (had 0; applied 8; wasted 0).
    Soldier has died!
    
  Heroes win!
  Ragnarok takes a short rest.
    Ragnarok has 25 hp; wants at least 34 hp (maximum is 38 hp).
      Ragnarok spends a healing surge (11 remaining).
      Ragnarok heals 9 hp (25 hp -> 34 hp; 0 hp wasted).
    Temporary hit points expire.
    Distracting Spate recharges.
    Second Wind recharges.
    Milestone:
      Ragnarok gains an action point.
  
FIGHT #3:
  Roll initiative!
    Ragnarok rolls 3 initiative (1d20+1; rolled 2).
    Soldier rolls 22 initiative (1d20+3; rolled 19).
    Initiative order: 
      Soldier
      Ragnarok
  
  Round 1:
    Soldier's turn:
      HP: 29; Temp HP: 0; Surges: 1
      AC: 17; Action Points: 0
      Soldier Encounter Attack (standard action):
        Attacks Ragnarok with 10 vs. 19 AC (1d20+8; rolled 2).
        Misses.
        Soldier Encounter Attack has been expended.
    Ragnarok's turn:
      HP: 34; Temp HP: 0; Surges: 11
      AC: 19; Action Points: 1
      Distracting Spate (standard action):
        Attacks Soldier with 15 vs. 17 AC (1d20+5; rolled 10).
        Misses.
        Distracting Spate has been expended.
      Spend Action Point (free action):
        Ragnarok spends an action point (0 remaining).
        Ragnarok gains a standard action.
        Spend Action Point has been expended.
      Crushing Surge (standard action):
        Attacks Soldier with 22 vs. 17 AC (1d20+5; rolled 17).
        Hits:
          8 damage (1d10+3; rolled 5).
          Grant 8 temporary hit points.
        Soldier has 21 hp remaining (29 hp - 8 damage).
        Ragnarok gains 8 temp hp (had 0; applied 8; wasted 0).
    
  Round 2:
    Soldier's turn:
      HP: 21; Temp HP: 0; Surges: 1
      AC: 17; Action Points: 0
      Soldier Basic Attack (standard action):
        Attacks Ragnarok with 23 vs. 19 AC (1d20+8; rolled 15).
        Hits: 10 damage (1d10+3; rolled 7).
        Ragnarok deflects 8 damage; 2 gets through (8 temp hp - 10 damage).
        Ragnarok has 32 hp remaining (34 hp - 2 damage).
    Ragnarok's turn:
      HP: 32; Temp HP: 0; Surges: 11
      AC: 19; Action Points: 0
      Crushing Surge (standard action):
        Attacks Soldier with 15 vs. 17 AC (1d20+5; rolled 10).
        Misses: Grant 4 temporary hit points.
        Ragnarok gains 4 temp hp (had 0; applied 4; wasted 0).
    
  Round 3:
    Soldier's turn:
      HP: 21; Temp HP: 0; Surges: 1
      AC: 17; Action Points: 0
      Soldier Basic Attack (standard action):
        Attacks Ragnarok with 18 vs. 19 AC (1d20+8; rolled 10).
        Misses.
    Ragnarok's turn:
      HP: 32; Temp HP: 4; Surges: 11
      AC: 19; Action Points: 0
      Crushing Surge (standard action):
        Attacks Soldier with 12 vs. 17 AC (1d20+5; rolled 7).
        Misses: Grant 4 temporary hit points.
        Ragnarok gains 0 temp hp (had 4; applied 4; wasted 4).
    
  Round 4:
    Soldier's turn:
      HP: 21; Temp HP: 0; Surges: 1
      AC: 17; Action Points: 0
      Soldier Basic Attack (standard action):
        Attacks Ragnarok with 23 vs. 19 AC (1d20+8; rolled 15).
        Hits: 10 damage (1d10+3; rolled 7).
        Ragnarok deflects 4 damage; 6 gets through (4 temp hp - 10 damage).
        Ragnarok has 26 hp remaining (32 hp - 6 damage).
    Ragnarok's turn:
      HP: 26; Temp HP: 0; Surges: 11
      AC: 19; Action Points: 0
      Crushing Surge (standard action):
        Attacks Soldier with 13 vs. 17 AC (1d20+5; rolled 8).
        Misses: Grant 4 temporary hit points.
        Ragnarok gains 4 temp hp (had 0; applied 4; wasted 0).
      Second Wind (minor action):
        Ragnarok spends a healing surge (10 remaining).
        Ragnarok heals 9 hp (26 hp -> 35 hp; 0 hp wasted).
        Ragnarok gains +2 defense bonus (expires at end of next turn).
        Second Wind has been expended.
    
  Round 5:
    Soldier's turn:
      HP: 21; Temp HP: 0; Surges: 1
      AC: 17; Action Points: 0
      Soldier Basic Attack (standard action):
        Attacks Ragnarok with 13 vs. 21 AC (1d20+8; rolled 5).
        Misses.
    Ragnarok's turn:
      HP: 35; Temp HP: 4; Surges: 10
      AC: 21; Action Points: 0
      Conditions:
        +2 defense bonus (until end of this turn).
      Crushing Surge (standard action):
        Attacks Soldier with 7 vs. 17 AC (1d20+5; rolled 2).
        Misses: Grant 4 temporary hit points.
        Ragnarok gains 0 temp hp (had 4; applied 4; wasted 4).
      +2 defense bonus expires.
    
  Round 6:
    Soldier's turn:
      HP: 21; Temp HP: 0; Surges: 1
      AC: 17; Action Points: 0
      Soldier Basic Attack (standard action):
        Attacks Ragnarok with 18 vs. 19 AC (1d20+8; rolled 10).
        Misses.
    Ragnarok's turn:
      HP: 35; Temp HP: 4; Surges: 10
      AC: 19; Action Points: 0
      Crushing Surge (standard action):
        Attacks Soldier with 13 vs. 17 AC (1d20+5; rolled 8).
        Misses: Grant 4 temporary hit points.
        Ragnarok gains 0 temp hp (had 4; applied 4; wasted 4).
    
  Round 7:
    Soldier's turn:
      HP: 21; Temp HP: 0; Surges: 1
      AC: 17; Action Points: 0
      Soldier Basic Attack (standard action):
        Attacks Ragnarok with 26 vs. 19 AC (1d20+8; rolled 18).
        Hits: 6 damage (1d10+3; rolled 3).
        Ragnarok deflects 4 damage; 2 gets through (4 temp hp - 6 damage).
        Ragnarok has 33 hp remaining (35 hp - 2 damage).
    Ragnarok's turn:
      HP: 33; Temp HP: 0; Surges: 10
      AC: 19; Action Points: 0
      Crushing Surge (standard action):
        Attacks Soldier with 21 vs. 17 AC (1d20+5; rolled 16).
        Hits:
          7 damage (1d10+3; rolled 4).
          Grant 8 temporary hit points.
        Soldier has 14 hp remaining (21 hp - 7 damage).
        Ragnarok gains 8 temp hp (had 0; applied 8; wasted 0).
    
  Round 8:
    Soldier's turn:
      HP: 14; Temp HP: 0; Surges: 1
      AC: 17; Action Points: 0
      Soldier Basic Attack (standard action):
        Attacks Ragnarok with 11 vs. 19 AC (1d20+8; rolled 3).
        Misses.
    Ragnarok's turn:
      HP: 33; Temp HP: 8; Surges: 10
      AC: 19; Action Points: 0
      Crushing Surge (standard action):
        Attacks Soldier with 16 vs. 17 AC (1d20+5; rolled 11).
        Misses: Grant 4 temporary hit points.
        Ragnarok gains 0 temp hp (had 8; applied 4; wasted 4).
    
  Round 9:
    Soldier's turn:
      HP: 14; Temp HP: 0; Surges: 1
      AC: 17; Action Points: 0
      Soldier Basic Attack (standard action):
        Attacks Ragnarok with 19 vs. 19 AC (1d20+8; rolled 11).
        Hits: 12 damage (1d10+3; rolled 9).
        Ragnarok deflects 8 damage; 4 gets through (8 temp hp - 12 damage).
        Ragnarok has 29 hp remaining (33 hp - 4 damage).
    Ragnarok's turn:
      HP: 29; Temp HP: 0; Surges: 10
      AC: 19; Action Points: 0
      Crushing Surge (standard action):
        Attacks Soldier with 14 vs. 17 AC (1d20+5; rolled 9).
        Misses: Grant 4 temporary hit points.
        Ragnarok gains 4 temp hp (had 0; applied 4; wasted 0).
    
  Round 10:
    Soldier's turn:
      HP: 14; Temp HP: 0; Surges: 1
      AC: 17; Action Points: 0
      Soldier Basic Attack (standard action):
        Attacks Ragnarok with 14 vs. 19 AC (1d20+8; rolled 6).
        Misses.
    Ragnarok's turn:
      HP: 29; Temp HP: 4; Surges: 10
      AC: 19; Action Points: 0
      Crushing Surge (standard action):
        Attacks Soldier with 14 vs. 17 AC (1d20+5; rolled 9).
        Misses: Grant 4 temporary hit points.
        Ragnarok gains 0 temp hp (had 4; applied 4; wasted 4).
    
  Round 11:
    Soldier's turn:
      HP: 14; Temp HP: 0; Surges: 1
      AC: 17; Action Points: 0
      Soldier Basic Attack (standard action):
        Attacks Ragnarok with 28 vs. 19 AC (1d20+8; rolled 20).
        Crits: 13 damage (1d10+3; maximized).
        Ragnarok deflects 4 damage; 9 gets through (4 temp hp - 13 damage).
        Ragnarok has 20 hp remaining (29 hp - 9 damage).
    Ragnarok's turn:
      HP: 20; Temp HP: 0; Surges: 10
      AC: 19; Action Points: 0
      Crushing Surge (standard action):
        Attacks Soldier with 8 vs. 17 AC (1d20+5; rolled 3).
        Misses: Grant 4 temporary hit points.
        Ragnarok gains 4 temp hp (had 0; applied 4; wasted 0).
    
  Round 12:
    Soldier's turn:
      HP: 14; Temp HP: 0; Surges: 1
      AC: 17; Action Points: 0
      Soldier Basic Attack (standard action):
        Attacks Ragnarok with 25 vs. 19 AC (1d20+8; rolled 17).
        Hits: 12 damage (1d10+3; rolled 9).
        Ragnarok deflects 4 damage; 8 gets through (4 temp hp - 12 damage).
        Ragnarok has 12 hp remaining (20 hp - 8 damage).
    Ragnarok's turn:
      HP: 12; Temp HP: 0; Surges: 10
      AC: 19; Action Points: 0
      Crushing Surge (standard action):
        Attacks Soldier with 8 vs. 17 AC (1d20+5; rolled 3).
        Misses: Grant 4 temporary hit points.
        Ragnarok gains 4 temp hp (had 0; applied 4; wasted 0).
    
  Round 13:
    Soldier's turn:
      HP: 14; Temp HP: 0; Surges: 1
      AC: 17; Action Points: 0
      Soldier Basic Attack (standard action):
        Attacks Ragnarok with 19 vs. 19 AC (1d20+8; rolled 11).
        Hits: 5 damage (1d10+3; rolled 2).
        Ragnarok deflects 4 damage; 1 gets through (4 temp hp - 5 damage).
        Ragnarok has 11 hp remaining (12 hp - 1 damage).
    Ragnarok's turn:
      HP: 11; Temp HP: 0; Surges: 10
      AC: 19; Action Points: 0
      Crushing Surge (standard action):
        Attacks Soldier with 8 vs. 17 AC (1d20+5; rolled 3).
        Misses: Grant 4 temporary hit points.
        Ragnarok gains 4 temp hp (had 0; applied 4; wasted 0).
    
  Round 14:
    Soldier's turn:
      HP: 14; Temp HP: 0; Surges: 1
      AC: 17; Action Points: 0
      Soldier Basic Attack (standard action):
        Attacks Ragnarok with 19 vs. 19 AC (1d20+8; rolled 11).
        Hits: 11 damage (1d10+3; rolled 8).
        Ragnarok deflects 4 damage; 7 gets through (4 temp hp - 11 damage).
        Ragnarok has 4 hp remaining (11 hp - 7 damage).
    Ragnarok's turn:
      HP: 4; Temp HP: 0; Surges: 10
      AC: 19; Action Points: 0
      Crushing Surge (standard action):
        Attacks Soldier with 24 vs. 17 AC (1d20+5; rolled 19).
        Hits:
          6 damage (1d10+3; rolled 3).
          Grant 8 temporary hit points.
        Soldier has 8 hp remaining (14 hp - 6 damage).
        Ragnarok gains 8 temp hp (had 0; applied 8; wasted 0).
    
  Round 15:
    Soldier's turn:
      HP: 8; Temp HP: 0; Surges: 1
      AC: 17; Action Points: 0
      Soldier Basic Attack (standard action):
        Attacks Ragnarok with 27 vs. 19 AC (1d20+8; rolled 19).
        Hits: 10 damage (1d10+3; rolled 7).
        Ragnarok deflects 8 damage; 2 gets through (8 temp hp - 10 damage).
        Ragnarok has 2 hp remaining (4 hp - 2 damage).
    Ragnarok's turn:
      HP: 2; Temp HP: 0; Surges: 10
      AC: 19; Action Points: 0
      Crushing Surge (standard action):
        Attacks Soldier with 8 vs. 17 AC (1d20+5; rolled 3).
        Misses: Grant 4 temporary hit points.
        Ragnarok gains 4 temp hp (had 0; applied 4; wasted 0).
    
  Round 16:
    Soldier's turn:
      HP: 8; Temp HP: 0; Surges: 1
      AC: 17; Action Points: 0
      Soldier Basic Attack (standard action):
        Attacks Ragnarok with 25 vs. 19 AC (1d20+8; rolled 17).
        Hits: 5 damage (1d10+3; rolled 2).
        Ragnarok deflects 4 damage; 1 gets through (4 temp hp - 5 damage).
        Ragnarok has 1 hp remaining (2 hp - 1 damage).
    Ragnarok's turn:
      HP: 1; Temp HP: 0; Surges: 10
      AC: 19; Action Points: 0
      Crushing Surge (standard action):
        Attacks Soldier with 7 vs. 17 AC (1d20+5; rolled 2).
        Misses: Grant 4 temporary hit points.
        Ragnarok gains 4 temp hp (had 0; applied 4; wasted 0).
    
  Round 17:
    Soldier's turn:
      HP: 8; Temp HP: 0; Surges: 1
      AC: 17; Action Points: 0
      Soldier Basic Attack (standard action):
        Attacks Ragnarok with 14 vs. 19 AC (1d20+8; rolled 6).
        Misses.
    Ragnarok's turn:
      HP: 1; Temp HP: 4; Surges: 10
      AC: 19; Action Points: 0
      Crushing Surge (standard action):
        Attacks Soldier with 11 vs. 17 AC (1d20+5; rolled 6).
        Misses: Grant 4 temporary hit points.
        Ragnarok gains 0 temp hp (had 4; applied 4; wasted 4).
    
  Round 18:
    Soldier's turn:
      HP: 8; Temp HP: 0; Surges: 1
      AC: 17; Action Points: 0
      Soldier Basic Attack (standard action):
        Attacks Ragnarok with 20 vs. 19 AC (1d20+8; rolled 12).
        Hits: 9 damage (1d10+3; rolled 6).
        Ragnarok deflects 4 damage; 5 gets through (4 temp hp - 9 damage).
        Ragnarok has -4 hp remaining (1 hp - 5 damage).
    Ragnarok's turn:
      HP: -4; Temp HP: 0; Surges: 10
      AC: 19; Action Points: 0
      Ragnarok is dying (0 death saves failed).
        Rolls death saving throw and gets a 4 (1d20; rolled 4).
        Fails. 2 failures remaining before death.
    
  Round 19:
    Soldier's turn:
      HP: 8; Temp HP: 0; Surges: 1
      AC: 17; Action Points: 0
      Soldier Basic Attack (standard action):
        Attacks Ragnarok with 16 vs. 19 AC (1d20+8; rolled 8).
        Misses.
    Ragnarok's turn:
      HP: -4; Temp HP: 0; Surges: 10
      AC: 19; Action Points: 0
      Ragnarok is dying (1 death saves failed).
        Rolls death saving throw and gets a 4 (1d20; rolled 4).
        Fails. 1 failures remaining before death.
    
  Round 20:
    Soldier's turn:
      HP: 8; Temp HP: 0; Surges: 1
      AC: 17; Action Points: 0
      Soldier Basic Attack (standard action):
        Attacks Ragnarok with 12 vs. 19 AC (1d20+8; rolled 4).
        Misses.
    Ragnarok's turn:
      HP: -4; Temp HP: 0; Surges: 10
      AC: 19; Action Points: 0
      Ragnarok is dying (2 death saves failed).
        Rolls death saving throw and gets a 1 (1d20; rolled 1).
        Fails. 0 failures remaining before death.
    
  Villains win!
```
[/sblock]
[sblock=Example of 3 fight(s) survived (3.3% chance)

```
FIGHT #1:
  Roll initiative!
    Ragnarok rolls 12 initiative (1d20+1; rolled 11).
    Soldier rolls 6 initiative (1d20+3; rolled 3).
    Initiative order: 
      Ragnarok
      Soldier
  
  Round 1:
    Ragnarok's turn:
      HP: 38; Temp HP: 0; Surges: 13
      AC: 19; Action Points: 1
      Knee Breaker (standard action):
        Attacks Soldier with 20 vs. 17 AC (1d20+5; rolled 15).
        Hits:
          24 damage (2d10+7; rolled 9, 8).
          Grant 8 temporary hit points.
        Soldier has 5 hp remaining (29 hp - 24 damage).
        Ragnarok gains 8 temp hp (had 0; applied 8; wasted 0).
        Knee Breaker has been expended.
      Spend Action Point (free action):
        Ragnarok spends an action point (0 remaining).
        Ragnarok gains a standard action.
        Spend Action Point has been expended.
      Distracting Spate (standard action):
        Attacks Soldier with 21 vs. 17 AC (1d20+5; rolled 16).
        Hits:
          11 damage (2d10+3; rolled 5, 3).
          Gain combat advantage.
          Grant 4 temporary hit points.
        Soldier has -6 hp remaining (5 hp - 11 damage).
        Ragnarok gains combat advantage (expires at end of next turn).
        Ragnarok gains 0 temp hp (had 8; applied 4; wasted 4).
        Distracting Spate has been expended.
    Soldier has died!
    
  Heroes win!
  Ragnarok takes a short rest.
    Ragnarok has 38 hp; wants at least 34 hp (maximum is 38 hp).
    Temporary hit points expire.
    Distracting Spate recharges.
    Spend Action Point recharges.
    Combat advantage expires.
  
FIGHT #2:
  Roll initiative!
    Ragnarok rolls 19 initiative (1d20+1; rolled 18).
    Soldier rolls 11 initiative (1d20+3; rolled 8).
    Initiative order: 
      Ragnarok
      Soldier
  
  Round 1:
    Ragnarok's turn:
      HP: 38; Temp HP: 0; Surges: 13
      AC: 19; Action Points: 0
      Distracting Spate (standard action):
        Attacks Soldier with 24 vs. 17 AC (1d20+5; rolled 19).
        Hits:
          8 damage (2d10+3; rolled 4, 1).
          Gain combat advantage.
          Grant 4 temporary hit points.
        Soldier has 21 hp remaining (29 hp - 8 damage).
        Ragnarok gains combat advantage (expires at end of next turn).
        Ragnarok gains 4 temp hp (had 0; applied 4; wasted 0).
        Distracting Spate has been expended.
    Soldier's turn:
      HP: 21; Temp HP: 0; Surges: 1
      AC: 17; Action Points: 0
      Soldier Encounter Attack (standard action):
        Attacks Ragnarok with 10 vs. 19 AC (1d20+8; rolled 2).
        Misses.
        Soldier Encounter Attack has been expended.
    
  Round 2:
    Ragnarok's turn:
      HP: 38; Temp HP: 4; Surges: 13
      AC: 19; Action Points: 0
      Conditions:
        Combat advantage (until end of this turn).
      Crushing Surge (standard action):
        Attacks Soldier with 14 vs. 17 AC (1d20+7; rolled 7).
        Misses: Grant 4 temporary hit points.
        Ragnarok gains 0 temp hp (had 4; applied 4; wasted 4).
      Combat advantage expires.
    Soldier's turn:
      HP: 21; Temp HP: 0; Surges: 1
      AC: 17; Action Points: 0
      Soldier Basic Attack (standard action):
        Attacks Ragnarok with 20 vs. 19 AC (1d20+8; rolled 12).
        Hits: 12 damage (1d10+3; rolled 9).
        Ragnarok deflects 4 damage; 8 gets through (4 temp hp - 12 damage).
        Ragnarok has 30 hp remaining (38 hp - 8 damage).
    
  Round 3:
    Ragnarok's turn:
      HP: 30; Temp HP: 0; Surges: 13
      AC: 19; Action Points: 0
      Crushing Surge (standard action):
        Attacks Soldier with 18 vs. 17 AC (1d20+5; rolled 13).
        Hits:
          8 damage (1d10+3; rolled 5).
          Grant 8 temporary hit points.
        Soldier has 13 hp remaining (21 hp - 8 damage).
        Ragnarok gains 8 temp hp (had 0; applied 8; wasted 0).
    Soldier's turn:
      HP: 13; Temp HP: 0; Surges: 1
      AC: 17; Action Points: 0
      Soldier Basic Attack (standard action):
        Attacks Ragnarok with 24 vs. 19 AC (1d20+8; rolled 16).
        Hits: 8 damage (1d10+3; rolled 5).
        Ragnarok deflects 8 damage; 0 gets through (8 temp hp - 8 damage).
        Ragnarok has 30 hp remaining (30 hp - 0 damage).
    
  Round 4:
    Ragnarok's turn:
      HP: 30; Temp HP: 0; Surges: 13
      AC: 19; Action Points: 0
      Crushing Surge (standard action):
        Attacks Soldier with 8 vs. 17 AC (1d20+5; rolled 3).
        Misses: Grant 4 temporary hit points.
        Ragnarok gains 4 temp hp (had 0; applied 4; wasted 0).
    Soldier's turn:
      HP: 13; Temp HP: 0; Surges: 1
      AC: 17; Action Points: 0
      Soldier Basic Attack (standard action):
        Attacks Ragnarok with 26 vs. 19 AC (1d20+8; rolled 18).
        Hits: 6 damage (1d10+3; rolled 3).
        Ragnarok deflects 4 damage; 2 gets through (4 temp hp - 6 damage).
        Ragnarok has 28 hp remaining (30 hp - 2 damage).
    
  Round 5:
    Ragnarok's turn:
      HP: 28; Temp HP: 0; Surges: 13
      AC: 19; Action Points: 0
      Crushing Surge (standard action):
        Attacks Soldier with 10 vs. 17 AC (1d20+5; rolled 5).
        Misses: Grant 4 temporary hit points.
        Ragnarok gains 4 temp hp (had 0; applied 4; wasted 0).
      Second Wind (minor action):
        Ragnarok spends a healing surge (12 remaining).
        Ragnarok heals 9 hp (28 hp -> 37 hp; 0 hp wasted).
        Ragnarok gains +2 defense bonus (expires at end of next turn).
        Second Wind has been expended.
    Soldier's turn:
      HP: 13; Temp HP: 0; Surges: 1
      AC: 17; Action Points: 0
      Soldier Basic Attack (standard action):
        Attacks Ragnarok with 9 vs. 21 AC (1d20+8; rolled 1).
        Misses.
    
  Round 6:
    Ragnarok's turn:
      HP: 37; Temp HP: 4; Surges: 12
      AC: 21; Action Points: 0
      Conditions:
        +2 defense bonus (until end of this turn).
      Crushing Surge (standard action):
        Attacks Soldier with 14 vs. 17 AC (1d20+5; rolled 9).
        Misses: Grant 4 temporary hit points.
        Ragnarok gains 0 temp hp (had 4; applied 4; wasted 4).
      +2 defense bonus expires.
    Soldier's turn:
      HP: 13; Temp HP: 0; Surges: 1
      AC: 17; Action Points: 0
      Soldier Basic Attack (standard action):
        Attacks Ragnarok with 13 vs. 19 AC (1d20+8; rolled 5).
        Misses.
    
  Round 7:
    Ragnarok's turn:
      HP: 37; Temp HP: 4; Surges: 12
      AC: 19; Action Points: 0
      Crushing Surge (standard action):
        Attacks Soldier with 7 vs. 17 AC (1d20+5; rolled 2).
        Misses: Grant 4 temporary hit points.
        Ragnarok gains 0 temp hp (had 4; applied 4; wasted 4).
    Soldier's turn:
      HP: 13; Temp HP: 0; Surges: 1
      AC: 17; Action Points: 0
      Soldier Basic Attack (standard action):
        Attacks Ragnarok with 17 vs. 19 AC (1d20+8; rolled 9).
        Misses.
    
  Round 8:
    Ragnarok's turn:
      HP: 37; Temp HP: 4; Surges: 12
      AC: 19; Action Points: 0
      Crushing Surge (standard action):
        Attacks Soldier with 24 vs. 17 AC (1d20+5; rolled 19).
        Hits:
          5 damage (1d10+3; rolled 2).
          Grant 8 temporary hit points.
        Soldier has 8 hp remaining (13 hp - 5 damage).
        Ragnarok gains 4 temp hp (had 4; applied 8; wasted 4).
    Soldier's turn:
      HP: 8; Temp HP: 0; Surges: 1
      AC: 17; Action Points: 0
      Soldier Basic Attack (standard action):
        Attacks Ragnarok with 11 vs. 19 AC (1d20+8; rolled 3).
        Misses.
    
  Round 9:
    Ragnarok's turn:
      HP: 37; Temp HP: 8; Surges: 12
      AC: 19; Action Points: 0
      Crushing Surge (standard action):
        Attacks Soldier with 7 vs. 17 AC (1d20+5; rolled 2).
        Misses: Grant 4 temporary hit points.
        Ragnarok gains 0 temp hp (had 8; applied 4; wasted 4).
    Soldier's turn:
      HP: 8; Temp HP: 0; Surges: 1
      AC: 17; Action Points: 0
      Soldier Basic Attack (standard action):
        Attacks Ragnarok with 15 vs. 19 AC (1d20+8; rolled 7).
        Misses.
    
  Round 10:
    Ragnarok's turn:
      HP: 37; Temp HP: 8; Surges: 12
      AC: 19; Action Points: 0
      Crushing Surge (standard action):
        Attacks Soldier with 20 vs. 17 AC (1d20+5; rolled 15).
        Hits:
          6 damage (1d10+3; rolled 3).
          Grant 8 temporary hit points.
        Soldier has 2 hp remaining (8 hp - 6 damage).
        Ragnarok gains 0 temp hp (had 8; applied 8; wasted 8).
    Soldier's turn:
      HP: 2; Temp HP: 0; Surges: 1
      AC: 17; Action Points: 0
      Soldier Basic Attack (standard action):
        Attacks Ragnarok with 21 vs. 19 AC (1d20+8; rolled 13).
        Hits: 12 damage (1d10+3; rolled 9).
        Ragnarok deflects 8 damage; 4 gets through (8 temp hp - 12 damage).
        Ragnarok has 33 hp remaining (37 hp - 4 damage).
    
  Round 11:
    Ragnarok's turn:
      HP: 33; Temp HP: 0; Surges: 12
      AC: 19; Action Points: 0
      Crushing Surge (standard action):
        Attacks Soldier with 15 vs. 17 AC (1d20+5; rolled 10).
        Misses: Grant 4 temporary hit points.
        Ragnarok gains 4 temp hp (had 0; applied 4; wasted 0).
    Soldier's turn:
      HP: 2; Temp HP: 0; Surges: 1
      AC: 17; Action Points: 0
      Soldier Basic Attack (standard action):
        Attacks Ragnarok with 17 vs. 19 AC (1d20+8; rolled 9).
        Misses.
    
  Round 12:
    Ragnarok's turn:
      HP: 33; Temp HP: 4; Surges: 12
      AC: 19; Action Points: 0
      Crushing Surge (standard action):
        Attacks Soldier with 11 vs. 17 AC (1d20+5; rolled 6).
        Misses: Grant 4 temporary hit points.
        Ragnarok gains 0 temp hp (had 4; applied 4; wasted 4).
    Soldier's turn:
      HP: 2; Temp HP: 0; Surges: 1
      AC: 17; Action Points: 0
      Soldier Basic Attack (standard action):
        Attacks Ragnarok with 12 vs. 19 AC (1d20+8; rolled 4).
        Misses.
    
  Round 13:
    Ragnarok's turn:
      HP: 33; Temp HP: 4; Surges: 12
      AC: 19; Action Points: 0
      Crushing Surge (standard action):
        Attacks Soldier with 24 vs. 17 AC (1d20+5; rolled 19).
        Hits:
          12 damage (1d10+3; rolled 9).
          Grant 8 temporary hit points.
        Soldier has -10 hp remaining (2 hp - 12 damage).
        Ragnarok gains 4 temp hp (had 4; applied 8; wasted 4).
    Soldier has died!
    
  Heroes win!
  Ragnarok takes a short rest.
    Ragnarok has 33 hp; wants at least 34 hp (maximum is 38 hp).
      Ragnarok spends a healing surge (11 remaining).
      Ragnarok heals 9 hp (33 hp -> 38 hp; 4 hp wasted).
    Temporary hit points expire.
    Distracting Spate recharges.
    Second Wind recharges.
    Milestone:
      Ragnarok gains an action point.
  
FIGHT #3:
  Roll initiative!
    Ragnarok rolls 2 initiative (1d20+1; rolled 1).
    Soldier rolls 23 initiative (1d20+3; rolled 20).
    Initiative order: 
      Soldier
      Ragnarok
  
  Round 1:
    Soldier's turn:
      HP: 29; Temp HP: 0; Surges: 1
      AC: 17; Action Points: 0
      Soldier Encounter Attack (standard action):
        Attacks Ragnarok with 10 vs. 19 AC (1d20+8; rolled 2).
        Misses.
        Soldier Encounter Attack has been expended.
    Ragnarok's turn:
      HP: 38; Temp HP: 0; Surges: 11
      AC: 19; Action Points: 1
      Distracting Spate (standard action):
        Attacks Soldier with 9 vs. 17 AC (1d20+5; rolled 4).
        Misses.
        Distracting Spate has been expended.
      Spend Action Point (free action):
        Ragnarok spends an action point (0 remaining).
        Ragnarok gains a standard action.
        Spend Action Point has been expended.
      Crushing Surge (standard action):
        Attacks Soldier with 11 vs. 17 AC (1d20+5; rolled 6).
        Misses: Grant 4 temporary hit points.
        Ragnarok gains 4 temp hp (had 0; applied 4; wasted 0).
    
  Round 2:
    Soldier's turn:
      HP: 29; Temp HP: 0; Surges: 1
      AC: 17; Action Points: 0
      Soldier Basic Attack (standard action):
        Attacks Ragnarok with 10 vs. 19 AC (1d20+8; rolled 2).
        Misses.
    Ragnarok's turn:
      HP: 38; Temp HP: 4; Surges: 11
      AC: 19; Action Points: 0
      Crushing Surge (standard action):
        Attacks Soldier with 12 vs. 17 AC (1d20+5; rolled 7).
        Misses: Grant 4 temporary hit points.
        Ragnarok gains 0 temp hp (had 4; applied 4; wasted 4).
    
  Round 3:
    Soldier's turn:
      HP: 29; Temp HP: 0; Surges: 1
      AC: 17; Action Points: 0
      Soldier Basic Attack (standard action):
        Attacks Ragnarok with 25 vs. 19 AC (1d20+8; rolled 17).
        Hits: 11 damage (1d10+3; rolled 8).
        Ragnarok deflects 4 damage; 7 gets through (4 temp hp - 11 damage).
        Ragnarok has 31 hp remaining (38 hp - 7 damage).
    Ragnarok's turn:
      HP: 31; Temp HP: 0; Surges: 11
      AC: 19; Action Points: 0
      Crushing Surge (standard action):
        Attacks Soldier with 9 vs. 17 AC (1d20+5; rolled 4).
        Misses: Grant 4 temporary hit points.
        Ragnarok gains 4 temp hp (had 0; applied 4; wasted 0).
    
  Round 4:
    Soldier's turn:
      HP: 29; Temp HP: 0; Surges: 1
      AC: 17; Action Points: 0
      Soldier Basic Attack (standard action):
        Attacks Ragnarok with 17 vs. 19 AC (1d20+8; rolled 9).
        Misses.
    Ragnarok's turn:
      HP: 31; Temp HP: 4; Surges: 11
      AC: 19; Action Points: 0
      Crushing Surge (standard action):
        Attacks Soldier with 17 vs. 17 AC (1d20+5; rolled 12).
        Hits:
          9 damage (1d10+3; rolled 6).
          Grant 8 temporary hit points.
        Soldier has 20 hp remaining (29 hp - 9 damage).
        Ragnarok gains 4 temp hp (had 4; applied 8; wasted 4).
    
  Round 5:
    Soldier's turn:
      HP: 20; Temp HP: 0; Surges: 1
      AC: 17; Action Points: 0
      Soldier Basic Attack (standard action):
        Attacks Ragnarok with 22 vs. 19 AC (1d20+8; rolled 14).
        Hits: 4 damage (1d10+3; rolled 1).
        Ragnarok deflects 4 damage; 0 gets through (8 temp hp - 4 damage).
        Ragnarok has 31 hp remaining (31 hp - 0 damage).
    Ragnarok's turn:
      HP: 31; Temp HP: 4; Surges: 11
      AC: 19; Action Points: 0
      Crushing Surge (standard action):
        Attacks Soldier with 19 vs. 17 AC (1d20+5; rolled 14).
        Hits:
          5 damage (1d10+3; rolled 2).
          Grant 8 temporary hit points.
        Soldier has 15 hp remaining (20 hp - 5 damage).
        Ragnarok gains 4 temp hp (had 4; applied 8; wasted 4).
    
  Round 6:
    Soldier's turn:
      HP: 15; Temp HP: 0; Surges: 1
      AC: 17; Action Points: 0
      Soldier Basic Attack (standard action):
        Attacks Ragnarok with 17 vs. 19 AC (1d20+8; rolled 9).
        Misses.
    Ragnarok's turn:
      HP: 31; Temp HP: 8; Surges: 11
      AC: 19; Action Points: 0
      Crushing Surge (standard action):
        Attacks Soldier with 22 vs. 17 AC (1d20+5; rolled 17).
        Hits:
          11 damage (1d10+3; rolled 8).
          Grant 8 temporary hit points.
        Soldier has 4 hp remaining (15 hp - 11 damage).
        Ragnarok gains 0 temp hp (had 8; applied 8; wasted 8).
    
  Round 7:
    Soldier's turn:
      HP: 4; Temp HP: 0; Surges: 1
      AC: 17; Action Points: 0
      Soldier Basic Attack (standard action):
        Attacks Ragnarok with 28 vs. 19 AC (1d20+8; rolled 20).
        Crits: 13 damage (1d10+3; maximized).
        Ragnarok deflects 8 damage; 5 gets through (8 temp hp - 13 damage).
        Ragnarok has 26 hp remaining (31 hp - 5 damage).
    Ragnarok's turn:
      HP: 26; Temp HP: 0; Surges: 11
      AC: 19; Action Points: 0
      Crushing Surge (standard action):
        Attacks Soldier with 23 vs. 17 AC (1d20+5; rolled 18).
        Hits:
          8 damage (1d10+3; rolled 5).
          Grant 8 temporary hit points.
        Soldier has -4 hp remaining (4 hp - 8 damage).
        Ragnarok gains 8 temp hp (had 0; applied 8; wasted 0).
      Second Wind (minor action):
        Ragnarok spends a healing surge (10 remaining).
        Ragnarok heals 9 hp (26 hp -> 35 hp; 0 hp wasted).
        Ragnarok gains +2 defense bonus (expires at end of next turn).
        Second Wind has been expended.
    Soldier has died!
    
  Heroes win!
  Ragnarok takes a short rest.
    Ragnarok has 35 hp; wants at least 34 hp (maximum is 38 hp).
    Temporary hit points expire.
    Distracting Spate recharges.
    Spend Action Point recharges.
    Second Wind recharges.
    +2 defense bonus expires.
  
FIGHT #4:
  Roll initiative!
    Ragnarok rolls 9 initiative (1d20+1; rolled 8).
    Soldier rolls 14 initiative (1d20+3; rolled 11).
    Initiative order: 
      Soldier
      Ragnarok
  
  Round 1:
    Soldier's turn:
      HP: 29; Temp HP: 0; Surges: 1
      AC: 17; Action Points: 0
      Soldier Encounter Attack (standard action):
        Attacks Ragnarok with 19 vs. 19 AC (1d20+8; rolled 11).
        Hits: 15 damage (2d10+3; rolled 4, 8).
        Ragnarok has 20 hp remaining (35 hp - 15 damage).
        Soldier Encounter Attack has been expended.
    Ragnarok's turn:
      HP: 20; Temp HP: 0; Surges: 10
      AC: 19; Action Points: 0
      Distracting Spate (standard action):
        Attacks Soldier with 16 vs. 17 AC (1d20+5; rolled 11).
        Misses.
        Distracting Spate has been expended.
      Second Wind (minor action):
        Ragnarok spends a healing surge (9 remaining).
        Ragnarok heals 9 hp (20 hp -> 29 hp; 0 hp wasted).
        Ragnarok gains +2 defense bonus (expires at end of next turn).
        Second Wind has been expended.
    
  Round 2:
    Soldier's turn:
      HP: 29; Temp HP: 0; Surges: 1
      AC: 17; Action Points: 0
      Soldier Basic Attack (standard action):
        Attacks Ragnarok with 24 vs. 21 AC (1d20+8; rolled 16).
        Hits: 10 damage (1d10+3; rolled 7).
        Ragnarok has 19 hp remaining (29 hp - 10 damage).
    Ragnarok's turn:
      HP: 19; Temp HP: 0; Surges: 9
      AC: 21; Action Points: 0
      Conditions:
        +2 defense bonus (until end of this turn).
      Crushing Surge (standard action):
        Attacks Soldier with 7 vs. 17 AC (1d20+5; rolled 2).
        Misses: Grant 4 temporary hit points.
        Ragnarok gains 4 temp hp (had 0; applied 4; wasted 0).
      +2 defense bonus expires.
    
  Round 3:
    Soldier's turn:
      HP: 29; Temp HP: 0; Surges: 1
      AC: 17; Action Points: 0
      Soldier Basic Attack (standard action):
        Attacks Ragnarok with 28 vs. 19 AC (1d20+8; rolled 20).
        Crits: 13 damage (1d10+3; maximized).
        Ragnarok deflects 4 damage; 9 gets through (4 temp hp - 13 damage).
        Ragnarok has 10 hp remaining (19 hp - 9 damage).
    Ragnarok's turn:
      HP: 10; Temp HP: 0; Surges: 9
      AC: 19; Action Points: 0
      Crushing Surge (standard action):
        Attacks Soldier with 11 vs. 17 AC (1d20+5; rolled 6).
        Misses: Grant 4 temporary hit points.
        Ragnarok gains 4 temp hp (had 0; applied 4; wasted 0).
    
  Round 4:
    Soldier's turn:
      HP: 29; Temp HP: 0; Surges: 1
      AC: 17; Action Points: 0
      Soldier Basic Attack (standard action):
        Attacks Ragnarok with 14 vs. 19 AC (1d20+8; rolled 6).
        Misses.
    Ragnarok's turn:
      HP: 10; Temp HP: 4; Surges: 9
      AC: 19; Action Points: 0
      Crushing Surge (standard action):
        Attacks Soldier with 12 vs. 17 AC (1d20+5; rolled 7).
        Misses: Grant 4 temporary hit points.
        Ragnarok gains 0 temp hp (had 4; applied 4; wasted 4).
    
  Round 5:
    Soldier's turn:
      HP: 29; Temp HP: 0; Surges: 1
      AC: 17; Action Points: 0
      Soldier Basic Attack (standard action):
        Attacks Ragnarok with 27 vs. 19 AC (1d20+8; rolled 19).
        Hits: 9 damage (1d10+3; rolled 6).
        Ragnarok deflects 4 damage; 5 gets through (4 temp hp - 9 damage).
        Ragnarok has 5 hp remaining (10 hp - 5 damage).
    Ragnarok's turn:
      HP: 5; Temp HP: 0; Surges: 9
      AC: 19; Action Points: 0
      Crushing Surge (standard action):
        Attacks Soldier with 23 vs. 17 AC (1d20+5; rolled 18).
        Hits:
          11 damage (1d10+3; rolled 8).
          Grant 8 temporary hit points.
        Soldier has 18 hp remaining (29 hp - 11 damage).
        Ragnarok gains 8 temp hp (had 0; applied 8; wasted 0).
    
  Round 6:
    Soldier's turn:
      HP: 18; Temp HP: 0; Surges: 1
      AC: 17; Action Points: 0
      Soldier Basic Attack (standard action):
        Attacks Ragnarok with 25 vs. 19 AC (1d20+8; rolled 17).
        Hits: 5 damage (1d10+3; rolled 2).
        Ragnarok deflects 5 damage; 0 gets through (8 temp hp - 5 damage).
        Ragnarok has 5 hp remaining (5 hp - 0 damage).
    Ragnarok's turn:
      HP: 5; Temp HP: 3; Surges: 9
      AC: 19; Action Points: 0
      Crushing Surge (standard action):
        Attacks Soldier with 20 vs. 17 AC (1d20+5; rolled 15).
        Hits:
          7 damage (1d10+3; rolled 4).
          Grant 8 temporary hit points.
        Soldier has 11 hp remaining (18 hp - 7 damage).
        Ragnarok gains 5 temp hp (had 3; applied 8; wasted 3).
    
  Round 7:
    Soldier's turn:
      HP: 11; Temp HP: 0; Surges: 1
      AC: 17; Action Points: 0
      Soldier Basic Attack (standard action):
        Attacks Ragnarok with 14 vs. 19 AC (1d20+8; rolled 6).
        Misses.
    Ragnarok's turn:
      HP: 5; Temp HP: 8; Surges: 9
      AC: 19; Action Points: 0
      Crushing Surge (standard action):
        Attacks Soldier with 23 vs. 17 AC (1d20+5; rolled 18).
        Hits:
          8 damage (1d10+3; rolled 5).
          Grant 8 temporary hit points.
        Soldier has 3 hp remaining (11 hp - 8 damage).
        Ragnarok gains 0 temp hp (had 8; applied 8; wasted 8).
    
  Round 8:
    Soldier's turn:
      HP: 3; Temp HP: 0; Surges: 1
      AC: 17; Action Points: 0
      Soldier Basic Attack (standard action):
        Attacks Ragnarok with 25 vs. 19 AC (1d20+8; rolled 17).
        Hits: 7 damage (1d10+3; rolled 4).
        Ragnarok deflects 7 damage; 0 gets through (8 temp hp - 7 damage).
        Ragnarok has 5 hp remaining (5 hp - 0 damage).
    Ragnarok's turn:
      HP: 5; Temp HP: 1; Surges: 9
      AC: 19; Action Points: 0
      Crushing Surge (standard action):
        Attacks Soldier with 14 vs. 17 AC (1d20+5; rolled 9).
        Misses: Grant 4 temporary hit points.
        Ragnarok gains 3 temp hp (had 1; applied 4; wasted 1).
    
  Round 9:
    Soldier's turn:
      HP: 3; Temp HP: 0; Surges: 1
      AC: 17; Action Points: 0
      Soldier Basic Attack (standard action):
        Attacks Ragnarok with 21 vs. 19 AC (1d20+8; rolled 13).
        Hits: 12 damage (1d10+3; rolled 9).
        Ragnarok deflects 4 damage; 8 gets through (4 temp hp - 12 damage).
        Ragnarok has -3 hp remaining (5 hp - 8 damage).
    Ragnarok's turn:
      HP: -3; Temp HP: 0; Surges: 9
      AC: 19; Action Points: 0
      Ragnarok is dying (0 death saves failed).
        Rolls death saving throw and gets a 3 (1d20; rolled 3).
        Fails. 2 failures remaining before death.
    
  Round 10:
    Soldier's turn:
      HP: 3; Temp HP: 0; Surges: 1
      AC: 17; Action Points: 0
      Soldier Basic Attack (standard action):
        Attacks Ragnarok with 19 vs. 19 AC (1d20+8; rolled 11).
        Hits: 12 damage (1d10+3; rolled 9).
        Ragnarok has -15 hp remaining (-3 hp - 12 damage).
    Ragnarok's turn:
      HP: -15; Temp HP: 0; Surges: 9
      AC: 19; Action Points: 0
      Ragnarok is dying (1 death saves failed).
        Rolls death saving throw and gets a 17 (1d20; rolled 17).
        Passes.
    
  Round 11:
    Soldier's turn:
      HP: 3; Temp HP: 0; Surges: 1
      AC: 17; Action Points: 0
      Soldier Basic Attack (standard action):
        Attacks Ragnarok with 17 vs. 19 AC (1d20+8; rolled 9).
        Misses.
    Ragnarok's turn:
      HP: -15; Temp HP: 0; Surges: 9
      AC: 19; Action Points: 0
      Ragnarok is dying (1 death saves failed).
        Rolls death saving throw and gets a 6 (1d20; rolled 6).
        Fails. 1 failures remaining before death.
    
  Round 12:
    Soldier's turn:
      HP: 3; Temp HP: 0; Surges: 1
      AC: 17; Action Points: 0
      Soldier Basic Attack (standard action):
        Attacks Ragnarok with 22 vs. 19 AC (1d20+8; rolled 14).
        Hits: 10 damage (1d10+3; rolled 7).
        Ragnarok has -25 hp remaining (-15 hp - 10 damage).
    Ragnarok has died!
    
  Villains win!
```
[/sblock]
[sblock=Example of 4 fight(s) survived (1.9% chance)

```
FIGHT #1:
  Roll initiative!
    Ragnarok rolls 4 initiative (1d20+1; rolled 3).
    Soldier rolls 23 initiative (1d20+3; rolled 20).
    Initiative order: 
      Soldier
      Ragnarok
  
  Round 1:
    Soldier's turn:
      HP: 29; Temp HP: 0; Surges: 1
      AC: 17; Action Points: 0
      Soldier Encounter Attack (standard action):
        Attacks Ragnarok with 19 vs. 19 AC (1d20+8; rolled 11).
        Hits: 13 damage (2d10+3; rolled 7, 3).
        Ragnarok has 25 hp remaining (38 hp - 13 damage).
        Soldier Encounter Attack has been expended.
    Ragnarok's turn:
      HP: 25; Temp HP: 0; Surges: 13
      AC: 19; Action Points: 1
      Knee Breaker (standard action):
        Attacks Soldier with 21 vs. 17 AC (1d20+5; rolled 16).
        Hits:
          17 damage (2d10+7; rolled 5, 5).
          Grant 8 temporary hit points.
        Soldier has 12 hp remaining (29 hp - 17 damage).
        Ragnarok gains 8 temp hp (had 0; applied 8; wasted 0).
        Knee Breaker has been expended.
      Spend Action Point (free action):
        Ragnarok spends an action point (0 remaining).
        Ragnarok gains a standard action.
        Spend Action Point has been expended.
      Distracting Spate (standard action):
        Attacks Soldier with 23 vs. 17 AC (1d20+5; rolled 18).
        Hits:
          20 damage (2d10+3; rolled 7, 10).
          Gain combat advantage.
          Grant 4 temporary hit points.
        Soldier has -8 hp remaining (12 hp - 20 damage).
        Ragnarok gains combat advantage (expires at end of next turn).
        Ragnarok gains 0 temp hp (had 8; applied 4; wasted 4).
        Distracting Spate has been expended.
      Second Wind (minor action):
        Ragnarok spends a healing surge (12 remaining).
        Ragnarok heals 9 hp (25 hp -> 34 hp; 0 hp wasted).
        Ragnarok gains +2 defense bonus (expires at end of next turn).
        Second Wind has been expended.
    Soldier has died!
    
  Heroes win!
  Ragnarok takes a short rest.
    Ragnarok has 34 hp; wants at least 34 hp (maximum is 38 hp).
    Temporary hit points expire.
    Distracting Spate recharges.
    Spend Action Point recharges.
    Second Wind recharges.
    Combat advantage expires.
    +2 defense bonus expires.
  
FIGHT #2:
  Roll initiative!
    Ragnarok rolls 11 initiative (1d20+1; rolled 10).
    Soldier rolls 12 initiative (1d20+3; rolled 9).
    Initiative order: 
      Soldier
      Ragnarok
  
  Round 1:
    Soldier's turn:
      HP: 29; Temp HP: 0; Surges: 1
      AC: 17; Action Points: 0
      Soldier Encounter Attack (standard action):
        Attacks Ragnarok with 16 vs. 19 AC (1d20+8; rolled 8).
        Misses.
        Soldier Encounter Attack has been expended.
    Ragnarok's turn:
      HP: 34; Temp HP: 0; Surges: 12
      AC: 19; Action Points: 0
      Distracting Spate (standard action):
        Attacks Soldier with 9 vs. 17 AC (1d20+5; rolled 4).
        Misses.
        Distracting Spate has been expended.
    
  Round 2:
    Soldier's turn:
      HP: 29; Temp HP: 0; Surges: 1
      AC: 17; Action Points: 0
      Soldier Basic Attack (standard action):
        Attacks Ragnarok with 27 vs. 19 AC (1d20+8; rolled 19).
        Hits: 8 damage (1d10+3; rolled 5).
        Ragnarok has 26 hp remaining (34 hp - 8 damage).
    Ragnarok's turn:
      HP: 26; Temp HP: 0; Surges: 12
      AC: 19; Action Points: 0
      Crushing Surge (standard action):
        Attacks Soldier with 13 vs. 17 AC (1d20+5; rolled 8).
        Misses: Grant 4 temporary hit points.
        Ragnarok gains 4 temp hp (had 0; applied 4; wasted 0).
      Second Wind (minor action):
        Ragnarok spends a healing surge (11 remaining).
        Ragnarok heals 9 hp (26 hp -> 35 hp; 0 hp wasted).
        Ragnarok gains +2 defense bonus (expires at end of next turn).
        Second Wind has been expended.
    
  Round 3:
    Soldier's turn:
      HP: 29; Temp HP: 0; Surges: 1
      AC: 17; Action Points: 0
      Soldier Basic Attack (standard action):
        Attacks Ragnarok with 24 vs. 21 AC (1d20+8; rolled 16).
        Hits: 4 damage (1d10+3; rolled 1).
        Ragnarok deflects 4 damage; 0 gets through (4 temp hp - 4 damage).
        Ragnarok has 35 hp remaining (35 hp - 0 damage).
    Ragnarok's turn:
      HP: 35; Temp HP: 0; Surges: 11
      AC: 21; Action Points: 0
      Conditions:
        +2 defense bonus (until end of this turn).
      Crushing Surge (standard action):
        Attacks Soldier with 9 vs. 17 AC (1d20+5; rolled 4).
        Misses: Grant 4 temporary hit points.
        Ragnarok gains 4 temp hp (had 0; applied 4; wasted 0).
      +2 defense bonus expires.
    
  Round 4:
    Soldier's turn:
      HP: 29; Temp HP: 0; Surges: 1
      AC: 17; Action Points: 0
      Soldier Basic Attack (standard action):
        Attacks Ragnarok with 26 vs. 19 AC (1d20+8; rolled 18).
        Hits: 13 damage (1d10+3; rolled 10).
        Ragnarok deflects 4 damage; 9 gets through (4 temp hp - 13 damage).
        Ragnarok has 26 hp remaining (35 hp - 9 damage).
    Ragnarok's turn:
      HP: 26; Temp HP: 0; Surges: 11
      AC: 19; Action Points: 0
      Crushing Surge (standard action):
        Attacks Soldier with 19 vs. 17 AC (1d20+5; rolled 14).
        Hits:
          5 damage (1d10+3; rolled 2).
          Grant 8 temporary hit points.
        Soldier has 24 hp remaining (29 hp - 5 damage).
        Ragnarok gains 8 temp hp (had 0; applied 8; wasted 0).
    
  Round 5:
    Soldier's turn:
      HP: 24; Temp HP: 0; Surges: 1
      AC: 17; Action Points: 0
      Soldier Basic Attack (standard action):
        Attacks Ragnarok with 21 vs. 19 AC (1d20+8; rolled 13).
        Hits: 12 damage (1d10+3; rolled 9).
        Ragnarok deflects 8 damage; 4 gets through (8 temp hp - 12 damage).
        Ragnarok has 22 hp remaining (26 hp - 4 damage).
    Ragnarok's turn:
      HP: 22; Temp HP: 0; Surges: 11
      AC: 19; Action Points: 0
      Crushing Surge (standard action):
        Attacks Soldier with 22 vs. 17 AC (1d20+5; rolled 17).
        Hits:
          7 damage (1d10+3; rolled 4).
          Grant 8 temporary hit points.
        Soldier has 17 hp remaining (24 hp - 7 damage).
        Ragnarok gains 8 temp hp (had 0; applied 8; wasted 0).
    
  Round 6:
    Soldier's turn:
      HP: 17; Temp HP: 0; Surges: 1
      AC: 17; Action Points: 0
      Soldier Basic Attack (standard action):
        Attacks Ragnarok with 13 vs. 19 AC (1d20+8; rolled 5).
        Misses.
    Ragnarok's turn:
      HP: 22; Temp HP: 8; Surges: 11
      AC: 19; Action Points: 0
      Crushing Surge (standard action):
        Attacks Soldier with 16 vs. 17 AC (1d20+5; rolled 11).
        Misses: Grant 4 temporary hit points.
        Ragnarok gains 0 temp hp (had 8; applied 4; wasted 4).
    
  Round 7:
    Soldier's turn:
      HP: 17; Temp HP: 0; Surges: 1
      AC: 17; Action Points: 0
      Soldier Basic Attack (standard action):
        Attacks Ragnarok with 10 vs. 19 AC (1d20+8; rolled 2).
        Misses.
    Ragnarok's turn:
      HP: 22; Temp HP: 8; Surges: 11
      AC: 19; Action Points: 0
      Crushing Surge (standard action):
        Attacks Soldier with 9 vs. 17 AC (1d20+5; rolled 4).
        Misses: Grant 4 temporary hit points.
        Ragnarok gains 0 temp hp (had 8; applied 4; wasted 4).
    
  Round 8:
    Soldier's turn:
      HP: 17; Temp HP: 0; Surges: 1
      AC: 17; Action Points: 0
      Soldier Basic Attack (standard action):
        Attacks Ragnarok with 12 vs. 19 AC (1d20+8; rolled 4).
        Misses.
    Ragnarok's turn:
      HP: 22; Temp HP: 8; Surges: 11
      AC: 19; Action Points: 0
      Crushing Surge (standard action):
        Attacks Soldier with 14 vs. 17 AC (1d20+5; rolled 9).
        Misses: Grant 4 temporary hit points.
        Ragnarok gains 0 temp hp (had 8; applied 4; wasted 4).
    
  Round 9:
    Soldier's turn:
      HP: 17; Temp HP: 0; Surges: 1
      AC: 17; Action Points: 0
      Soldier Basic Attack (standard action):
        Attacks Ragnarok with 14 vs. 19 AC (1d20+8; rolled 6).
        Misses.
    Ragnarok's turn:
      HP: 22; Temp HP: 8; Surges: 11
      AC: 19; Action Points: 0
      Crushing Surge (standard action):
        Attacks Soldier with 20 vs. 17 AC (1d20+5; rolled 15).
        Hits:
          4 damage (1d10+3; rolled 1).
          Grant 8 temporary hit points.
        Soldier has 13 hp remaining (17 hp - 4 damage).
        Ragnarok gains 0 temp hp (had 8; applied 8; wasted 8).
    
  Round 10:
    Soldier's turn:
      HP: 13; Temp HP: 0; Surges: 1
      AC: 17; Action Points: 0
      Soldier Basic Attack (standard action):
        Attacks Ragnarok with 15 vs. 19 AC (1d20+8; rolled 7).
        Misses.
    Ragnarok's turn:
      HP: 22; Temp HP: 8; Surges: 11
      AC: 19; Action Points: 0
      Crushing Surge (standard action):
        Attacks Soldier with 17 vs. 17 AC (1d20+5; rolled 12).
        Hits:
          6 damage (1d10+3; rolled 3).
          Grant 8 temporary hit points.
        Soldier has 7 hp remaining (13 hp - 6 damage).
        Ragnarok gains 0 temp hp (had 8; applied 8; wasted 8).
    
  Round 11:
    Soldier's turn:
      HP: 7; Temp HP: 0; Surges: 1
      AC: 17; Action Points: 0
      Soldier Basic Attack (standard action):
        Attacks Ragnarok with 28 vs. 19 AC (1d20+8; rolled 20).
        Crits: 13 damage (1d10+3; maximized).
        Ragnarok deflects 8 damage; 5 gets through (8 temp hp - 13 damage).
        Ragnarok has 17 hp remaining (22 hp - 5 damage).
    Ragnarok's turn:
      HP: 17; Temp HP: 0; Surges: 11
      AC: 19; Action Points: 0
      Crushing Surge (standard action):
        Attacks Soldier with 20 vs. 17 AC (1d20+5; rolled 15).
        Hits:
          8 damage (1d10+3; rolled 5).
          Grant 8 temporary hit points.
        Soldier has -1 hp remaining (7 hp - 8 damage).
        Ragnarok gains 8 temp hp (had 0; applied 8; wasted 0).
    Soldier has died!
    
  Heroes win!
  Ragnarok takes a short rest.
    Ragnarok has 17 hp; wants at least 34 hp (maximum is 38 hp).
      Ragnarok spends a healing surge (10 remaining).
      Ragnarok heals 9 hp (17 hp -> 26 hp; 0 hp wasted).
      Ragnarok spends a healing surge (9 remaining).
      Ragnarok heals 9 hp (26 hp -> 35 hp; 0 hp wasted).
    Temporary hit points expire.
    Distracting Spate recharges.
    Second Wind recharges.
    Milestone:
      Ragnarok gains an action point.
  
FIGHT #3:
  Roll initiative!
    Ragnarok rolls 2 initiative (1d20+1; rolled 1).
    Soldier rolls 23 initiative (1d20+3; rolled 20).
    Initiative order: 
      Soldier
      Ragnarok
  
  Round 1:
    Soldier's turn:
      HP: 29; Temp HP: 0; Surges: 1
      AC: 17; Action Points: 0
      Soldier Encounter Attack (standard action):
        Attacks Ragnarok with 21 vs. 19 AC (1d20+8; rolled 13).
        Hits: 15 damage (2d10+3; rolled 6, 6).
        Ragnarok has 20 hp remaining (35 hp - 15 damage).
        Soldier Encounter Attack has been expended.
    Ragnarok's turn:
      HP: 20; Temp HP: 0; Surges: 9
      AC: 19; Action Points: 1
      Distracting Spate (standard action):
        Attacks Soldier with 8 vs. 17 AC (1d20+5; rolled 3).
        Misses.
        Distracting Spate has been expended.
      Spend Action Point (free action):
        Ragnarok spends an action point (0 remaining).
        Ragnarok gains a standard action.
        Spend Action Point has been expended.
      Crushing Surge (standard action):
        Attacks Soldier with 23 vs. 17 AC (1d20+5; rolled 18).
        Hits:
          8 damage (1d10+3; rolled 5).
          Grant 8 temporary hit points.
        Soldier has 21 hp remaining (29 hp - 8 damage).
        Ragnarok gains 8 temp hp (had 0; applied 8; wasted 0).
      Second Wind (minor action):
        Ragnarok spends a healing surge (8 remaining).
        Ragnarok heals 9 hp (20 hp -> 29 hp; 0 hp wasted).
        Ragnarok gains +2 defense bonus (expires at end of next turn).
        Second Wind has been expended.
    
  Round 2:
    Soldier's turn:
      HP: 21; Temp HP: 0; Surges: 1
      AC: 17; Action Points: 0
      Soldier Basic Attack (standard action):
        Attacks Ragnarok with 9 vs. 21 AC (1d20+8; rolled 1).
        Misses.
    Ragnarok's turn:
      HP: 29; Temp HP: 8; Surges: 8
      AC: 21; Action Points: 0
      Conditions:
        +2 defense bonus (until end of this turn).
      Crushing Surge (standard action):
        Attacks Soldier with 24 vs. 17 AC (1d20+5; rolled 19).
        Hits:
          13 damage (1d10+3; rolled 10).
          Grant 8 temporary hit points.
        Soldier has 8 hp remaining (21 hp - 13 damage).
        Ragnarok gains 0 temp hp (had 8; applied 8; wasted 8).
      +2 defense bonus expires.
    
  Round 3:
    Soldier's turn:
      HP: 8; Temp HP: 0; Surges: 1
      AC: 17; Action Points: 0
      Soldier Basic Attack (standard action):
        Attacks Ragnarok with 14 vs. 19 AC (1d20+8; rolled 6).
        Misses.
    Ragnarok's turn:
      HP: 29; Temp HP: 8; Surges: 8
      AC: 19; Action Points: 0
      Crushing Surge (standard action):
        Attacks Soldier with 16 vs. 17 AC (1d20+5; rolled 11).
        Misses: Grant 4 temporary hit points.
        Ragnarok gains 0 temp hp (had 8; applied 4; wasted 4).
    
  Round 4:
    Soldier's turn:
      HP: 8; Temp HP: 0; Surges: 1
      AC: 17; Action Points: 0
      Soldier Basic Attack (standard action):
        Attacks Ragnarok with 26 vs. 19 AC (1d20+8; rolled 18).
        Hits: 4 damage (1d10+3; rolled 1).
        Ragnarok deflects 4 damage; 0 gets through (8 temp hp - 4 damage).
        Ragnarok has 29 hp remaining (29 hp - 0 damage).
    Ragnarok's turn:
      HP: 29; Temp HP: 4; Surges: 8
      AC: 19; Action Points: 0
      Crushing Surge (standard action):
        Attacks Soldier with 20 vs. 17 AC (1d20+5; rolled 15).
        Hits:
          5 damage (1d10+3; rolled 2).
          Grant 8 temporary hit points.
        Soldier has 3 hp remaining (8 hp - 5 damage).
        Ragnarok gains 4 temp hp (had 4; applied 8; wasted 4).
    
  Round 5:
    Soldier's turn:
      HP: 3; Temp HP: 0; Surges: 1
      AC: 17; Action Points: 0
      Soldier Basic Attack (standard action):
        Attacks Ragnarok with 17 vs. 19 AC (1d20+8; rolled 9).
        Misses.
    Ragnarok's turn:
      HP: 29; Temp HP: 8; Surges: 8
      AC: 19; Action Points: 0
      Crushing Surge (standard action):
        Attacks Soldier with 20 vs. 17 AC (1d20+5; rolled 15).
        Hits:
          10 damage (1d10+3; rolled 7).
          Grant 8 temporary hit points.
        Soldier has -7 hp remaining (3 hp - 10 damage).
        Ragnarok gains 0 temp hp (had 8; applied 8; wasted 8).
    Soldier has died!
    
  Heroes win!
  Ragnarok takes a short rest.
    Ragnarok has 29 hp; wants at least 34 hp (maximum is 38 hp).
      Ragnarok spends a healing surge (7 remaining).
      Ragnarok heals 9 hp (29 hp -> 38 hp; 0 hp wasted).
    Temporary hit points expire.
    Distracting Spate recharges.
    Spend Action Point recharges.
    Second Wind recharges.
  
FIGHT #4:
  Roll initiative!
    Ragnarok rolls 9 initiative (1d20+1; rolled 8).
    Soldier rolls 6 initiative (1d20+3; rolled 3).
    Initiative order: 
      Ragnarok
      Soldier
  
  Round 1:
    Ragnarok's turn:
      HP: 38; Temp HP: 0; Surges: 7
      AC: 19; Action Points: 0
      Distracting Spate (standard action):
        Attacks Soldier with 18 vs. 17 AC (1d20+5; rolled 13).
        Hits:
          13 damage (2d10+3; rolled 2, 8).
          Gain combat advantage.
          Grant 4 temporary hit points.
        Soldier has 16 hp remaining (29 hp - 13 damage).
        Ragnarok gains combat advantage (expires at end of next turn).
        Ragnarok gains 4 temp hp (had 0; applied 4; wasted 0).
        Distracting Spate has been expended.
    Soldier's turn:
      HP: 16; Temp HP: 0; Surges: 1
      AC: 17; Action Points: 0
      Soldier Encounter Attack (standard action):
        Attacks Ragnarok with 23 vs. 19 AC (1d20+8; rolled 15).
        Hits: 13 damage (2d10+3; rolled 8, 2).
        Ragnarok deflects 4 damage; 9 gets through (4 temp hp - 13 damage).
        Ragnarok has 29 hp remaining (38 hp - 9 damage).
        Soldier Encounter Attack has been expended.
    
  Round 2:
    Ragnarok's turn:
      HP: 29; Temp HP: 0; Surges: 7
      AC: 19; Action Points: 0
      Conditions:
        Combat advantage (until end of this turn).
      Crushing Surge (standard action):
        Attacks Soldier with 8 vs. 17 AC (1d20+7; rolled 1).
        Misses: Grant 4 temporary hit points.
        Ragnarok gains 4 temp hp (had 0; applied 4; wasted 0).
      Second Wind (minor action):
        Ragnarok spends a healing surge (6 remaining).
        Ragnarok heals 9 hp (29 hp -> 38 hp; 0 hp wasted).
        Ragnarok gains +2 defense bonus (expires at end of next turn).
        Second Wind has been expended.
      Combat advantage expires.
    Soldier's turn:
      HP: 16; Temp HP: 0; Surges: 1
      AC: 17; Action Points: 0
      Soldier Basic Attack (standard action):
        Attacks Ragnarok with 13 vs. 21 AC (1d20+8; rolled 5).
        Misses.
    
  Round 3:
    Ragnarok's turn:
      HP: 38; Temp HP: 4; Surges: 6
      AC: 21; Action Points: 0
      Conditions:
        +2 defense bonus (until end of this turn).
      Crushing Surge (standard action):
        Attacks Soldier with 12 vs. 17 AC (1d20+5; rolled 7).
        Misses: Grant 4 temporary hit points.
        Ragnarok gains 0 temp hp (had 4; applied 4; wasted 4).
      +2 defense bonus expires.
    Soldier's turn:
      HP: 16; Temp HP: 0; Surges: 1
      AC: 17; Action Points: 0
      Soldier Basic Attack (standard action):
        Attacks Ragnarok with 10 vs. 19 AC (1d20+8; rolled 2).
        Misses.
    
  Round 4:
    Ragnarok's turn:
      HP: 38; Temp HP: 4; Surges: 6
      AC: 19; Action Points: 0
      Crushing Surge (standard action):
        Attacks Soldier with 15 vs. 17 AC (1d20+5; rolled 10).
        Misses: Grant 4 temporary hit points.
        Ragnarok gains 0 temp hp (had 4; applied 4; wasted 4).
    Soldier's turn:
      HP: 16; Temp HP: 0; Surges: 1
      AC: 17; Action Points: 0
      Soldier Basic Attack (standard action):
        Attacks Ragnarok with 16 vs. 19 AC (1d20+8; rolled 8).
        Misses.
    
  Round 5:
    Ragnarok's turn:
      HP: 38; Temp HP: 4; Surges: 6
      AC: 19; Action Points: 0
      Crushing Surge (standard action):
        Attacks Soldier with 23 vs. 17 AC (1d20+5; rolled 18).
        Hits:
          9 damage (1d10+3; rolled 6).
          Grant 8 temporary hit points.
        Soldier has 7 hp remaining (16 hp - 9 damage).
        Ragnarok gains 4 temp hp (had 4; applied 8; wasted 4).
    Soldier's turn:
      HP: 7; Temp HP: 0; Surges: 1
      AC: 17; Action Points: 0
      Soldier Basic Attack (standard action):
        Attacks Ragnarok with 19 vs. 19 AC (1d20+8; rolled 11).
        Hits: 12 damage (1d10+3; rolled 9).
        Ragnarok deflects 8 damage; 4 gets through (8 temp hp - 12 damage).
        Ragnarok has 34 hp remaining (38 hp - 4 damage).
    
  Round 6:
    Ragnarok's turn:
      HP: 34; Temp HP: 0; Surges: 6
      AC: 19; Action Points: 0
      Crushing Surge (standard action):
        Attacks Soldier with 22 vs. 17 AC (1d20+5; rolled 17).
        Hits:
          4 damage (1d10+3; rolled 1).
          Grant 8 temporary hit points.
        Soldier has 3 hp remaining (7 hp - 4 damage).
        Ragnarok gains 8 temp hp (had 0; applied 8; wasted 0).
    Soldier's turn:
      HP: 3; Temp HP: 0; Surges: 1
      AC: 17; Action Points: 0
      Soldier Basic Attack (standard action):
        Attacks Ragnarok with 10 vs. 19 AC (1d20+8; rolled 2).
        Misses.
    
  Round 7:
    Ragnarok's turn:
      HP: 34; Temp HP: 8; Surges: 6
      AC: 19; Action Points: 0
      Crushing Surge (standard action):
        Attacks Soldier with 21 vs. 17 AC (1d20+5; rolled 16).
        Hits:
          8 damage (1d10+3; rolled 5).
          Grant 8 temporary hit points.
        Soldier has -5 hp remaining (3 hp - 8 damage).
        Ragnarok gains 0 temp hp (had 8; applied 8; wasted 8).
    Soldier has died!
    
  Heroes win!
  Ragnarok takes a short rest.
    Ragnarok has 34 hp; wants at least 34 hp (maximum is 38 hp).
    Temporary hit points expire.
    Distracting Spate recharges.
    Second Wind recharges.
    Milestone:
      Ragnarok gains an action point.
  
FIGHT #5:
  Roll initiative!
    Ragnarok rolls 8 initiative (1d20+1; rolled 7).
    Soldier rolls 14 initiative (1d20+3; rolled 11).
    Initiative order: 
      Soldier
      Ragnarok
  
  Round 1:
    Soldier's turn:
      HP: 29; Temp HP: 0; Surges: 1
      AC: 17; Action Points: 0
      Soldier Encounter Attack (standard action):
        Attacks Ragnarok with 26 vs. 19 AC (1d20+8; rolled 18).
        Hits: 9 damage (2d10+3; rolled 3, 3).
        Ragnarok has 25 hp remaining (34 hp - 9 damage).
        Soldier Encounter Attack has been expended.
    Ragnarok's turn:
      HP: 25; Temp HP: 0; Surges: 6
      AC: 19; Action Points: 1
      Distracting Spate (standard action):
        Attacks Soldier with 11 vs. 17 AC (1d20+5; rolled 6).
        Misses.
        Distracting Spate has been expended.
      Spend Action Point (free action):
        Ragnarok spends an action point (0 remaining).
        Ragnarok gains a standard action.
        Spend Action Point has been expended.
      Crushing Surge (standard action):
        Attacks Soldier with 12 vs. 17 AC (1d20+5; rolled 7).
        Misses: Grant 4 temporary hit points.
        Ragnarok gains 4 temp hp (had 0; applied 4; wasted 0).
      Second Wind (minor action):
        Ragnarok spends a healing surge (5 remaining).
        Ragnarok heals 9 hp (25 hp -> 34 hp; 0 hp wasted).
        Ragnarok gains +2 defense bonus (expires at end of next turn).
        Second Wind has been expended.
    
  Round 2:
    Soldier's turn:
      HP: 29; Temp HP: 0; Surges: 1
      AC: 17; Action Points: 0
      Soldier Basic Attack (standard action):
        Attacks Ragnarok with 11 vs. 21 AC (1d20+8; rolled 3).
        Misses.
    Ragnarok's turn:
      HP: 34; Temp HP: 4; Surges: 5
      AC: 21; Action Points: 0
      Conditions:
        +2 defense bonus (until end of this turn).
      Crushing Surge (standard action):
        Attacks Soldier with 12 vs. 17 AC (1d20+5; rolled 7).
        Misses: Grant 4 temporary hit points.
        Ragnarok gains 0 temp hp (had 4; applied 4; wasted 4).
      +2 defense bonus expires.
    
  Round 3:
    Soldier's turn:
      HP: 29; Temp HP: 0; Surges: 1
      AC: 17; Action Points: 0
      Soldier Basic Attack (standard action):
        Attacks Ragnarok with 27 vs. 19 AC (1d20+8; rolled 19).
        Hits: 7 damage (1d10+3; rolled 4).
        Ragnarok deflects 4 damage; 3 gets through (4 temp hp - 7 damage).
        Ragnarok has 31 hp remaining (34 hp - 3 damage).
    Ragnarok's turn:
      HP: 31; Temp HP: 0; Surges: 5
      AC: 19; Action Points: 0
      Crushing Surge (standard action):
        Attacks Soldier with 19 vs. 17 AC (1d20+5; rolled 14).
        Hits:
          8 damage (1d10+3; rolled 5).
          Grant 8 temporary hit points.
        Soldier has 21 hp remaining (29 hp - 8 damage).
        Ragnarok gains 8 temp hp (had 0; applied 8; wasted 0).
    
  Round 4:
    Soldier's turn:
      HP: 21; Temp HP: 0; Surges: 1
      AC: 17; Action Points: 0
      Soldier Basic Attack (standard action):
        Attacks Ragnarok with 19 vs. 19 AC (1d20+8; rolled 11).
        Hits: 5 damage (1d10+3; rolled 2).
        Ragnarok deflects 5 damage; 0 gets through (8 temp hp - 5 damage).
        Ragnarok has 31 hp remaining (31 hp - 0 damage).
    Ragnarok's turn:
      HP: 31; Temp HP: 3; Surges: 5
      AC: 19; Action Points: 0
      Crushing Surge (standard action):
        Attacks Soldier with 10 vs. 17 AC (1d20+5; rolled 5).
        Misses: Grant 4 temporary hit points.
        Ragnarok gains 1 temp hp (had 3; applied 4; wasted 3).
    
  Round 5:
    Soldier's turn:
      HP: 21; Temp HP: 0; Surges: 1
      AC: 17; Action Points: 0
      Soldier Basic Attack (standard action):
        Attacks Ragnarok with 17 vs. 19 AC (1d20+8; rolled 9).
        Misses.
    Ragnarok's turn:
      HP: 31; Temp HP: 4; Surges: 5
      AC: 19; Action Points: 0
      Crushing Surge (standard action):
        Attacks Soldier with 23 vs. 17 AC (1d20+5; rolled 18).
        Hits:
          5 damage (1d10+3; rolled 2).
          Grant 8 temporary hit points.
        Soldier has 16 hp remaining (21 hp - 5 damage).
        Ragnarok gains 4 temp hp (had 4; applied 8; wasted 4).
    
  Round 6:
    Soldier's turn:
      HP: 16; Temp HP: 0; Surges: 1
      AC: 17; Action Points: 0
      Soldier Basic Attack (standard action):
        Attacks Ragnarok with 9 vs. 19 AC (1d20+8; rolled 1).
        Misses.
    Ragnarok's turn:
      HP: 31; Temp HP: 8; Surges: 5
      AC: 19; Action Points: 0
      Crushing Surge (standard action):
        Attacks Soldier with 10 vs. 17 AC (1d20+5; rolled 5).
        Misses: Grant 4 temporary hit points.
        Ragnarok gains 0 temp hp (had 8; applied 4; wasted 4).
    
  Round 7:
    Soldier's turn:
      HP: 16; Temp HP: 0; Surges: 1
      AC: 17; Action Points: 0
      Soldier Basic Attack (standard action):
        Attacks Ragnarok with 17 vs. 19 AC (1d20+8; rolled 9).
        Misses.
    Ragnarok's turn:
      HP: 31; Temp HP: 8; Surges: 5
      AC: 19; Action Points: 0
      Crushing Surge (standard action):
        Attacks Soldier with 10 vs. 17 AC (1d20+5; rolled 5).
        Misses: Grant 4 temporary hit points.
        Ragnarok gains 0 temp hp (had 8; applied 4; wasted 4).
    
  Round 8:
    Soldier's turn:
      HP: 16; Temp HP: 0; Surges: 1
      AC: 17; Action Points: 0
      Soldier Basic Attack (standard action):
        Attacks Ragnarok with 20 vs. 19 AC (1d20+8; rolled 12).
        Hits: 8 damage (1d10+3; rolled 5).
        Ragnarok deflects 8 damage; 0 gets through (8 temp hp - 8 damage).
        Ragnarok has 31 hp remaining (31 hp - 0 damage).
    Ragnarok's turn:
      HP: 31; Temp HP: 0; Surges: 5
      AC: 19; Action Points: 0
      Crushing Surge (standard action):
        Attacks Soldier with 7 vs. 17 AC (1d20+5; rolled 2).
        Misses: Grant 4 temporary hit points.
        Ragnarok gains 4 temp hp (had 0; applied 4; wasted 0).
    
  Round 9:
    Soldier's turn:
      HP: 16; Temp HP: 0; Surges: 1
      AC: 17; Action Points: 0
      Soldier Basic Attack (standard action):
        Attacks Ragnarok with 19 vs. 19 AC (1d20+8; rolled 11).
        Hits: 12 damage (1d10+3; rolled 9).
        Ragnarok deflects 4 damage; 8 gets through (4 temp hp - 12 damage).
        Ragnarok has 23 hp remaining (31 hp - 8 damage).
    Ragnarok's turn:
      HP: 23; Temp HP: 0; Surges: 5
      AC: 19; Action Points: 0
      Crushing Surge (standard action):
        Attacks Soldier with 14 vs. 17 AC (1d20+5; rolled 9).
        Misses: Grant 4 temporary hit points.
        Ragnarok gains 4 temp hp (had 0; applied 4; wasted 0).
    
  Round 10:
    Soldier's turn:
      HP: 16; Temp HP: 0; Surges: 1
      AC: 17; Action Points: 0
      Soldier Basic Attack (standard action):
        Attacks Ragnarok with 27 vs. 19 AC (1d20+8; rolled 19).
        Hits: 11 damage (1d10+3; rolled 8).
        Ragnarok deflects 4 damage; 7 gets through (4 temp hp - 11 damage).
        Ragnarok has 16 hp remaining (23 hp - 7 damage).
    Ragnarok's turn:
      HP: 16; Temp HP: 0; Surges: 5
      AC: 19; Action Points: 0
      Crushing Surge (standard action):
        Attacks Soldier with 16 vs. 17 AC (1d20+5; rolled 11).
        Misses: Grant 4 temporary hit points.
        Ragnarok gains 4 temp hp (had 0; applied 4; wasted 0).
    
  Round 11:
    Soldier's turn:
      HP: 16; Temp HP: 0; Surges: 1
      AC: 17; Action Points: 0
      Soldier Basic Attack (standard action):
        Attacks Ragnarok with 26 vs. 19 AC (1d20+8; rolled 18).
        Hits: 12 damage (1d10+3; rolled 9).
        Ragnarok deflects 4 damage; 8 gets through (4 temp hp - 12 damage).
        Ragnarok has 8 hp remaining (16 hp - 8 damage).
    Ragnarok's turn:
      HP: 8; Temp HP: 0; Surges: 5
      AC: 19; Action Points: 0
      Crushing Surge (standard action):
        Attacks Soldier with 9 vs. 17 AC (1d20+5; rolled 4).
        Misses: Grant 4 temporary hit points.
        Ragnarok gains 4 temp hp (had 0; applied 4; wasted 0).
    
  Round 12:
    Soldier's turn:
      HP: 16; Temp HP: 0; Surges: 1
      AC: 17; Action Points: 0
      Soldier Basic Attack (standard action):
        Attacks Ragnarok with 26 vs. 19 AC (1d20+8; rolled 18).
        Hits: 5 damage (1d10+3; rolled 2).
        Ragnarok deflects 4 damage; 1 gets through (4 temp hp - 5 damage).
        Ragnarok has 7 hp remaining (8 hp - 1 damage).
    Ragnarok's turn:
      HP: 7; Temp HP: 0; Surges: 5
      AC: 19; Action Points: 0
      Crushing Surge (standard action):
        Attacks Soldier with 12 vs. 17 AC (1d20+5; rolled 7).
        Misses: Grant 4 temporary hit points.
        Ragnarok gains 4 temp hp (had 0; applied 4; wasted 0).
    
  Round 13:
    Soldier's turn:
      HP: 16; Temp HP: 0; Surges: 1
      AC: 17; Action Points: 0
      Soldier Basic Attack (standard action):
        Attacks Ragnarok with 28 vs. 19 AC (1d20+8; rolled 20).
        Crits: 13 damage (1d10+3; maximized).
        Ragnarok deflects 4 damage; 9 gets through (4 temp hp - 13 damage).
        Ragnarok has -2 hp remaining (7 hp - 9 damage).
    Ragnarok's turn:
      HP: -2; Temp HP: 0; Surges: 5
      AC: 19; Action Points: 0
      Ragnarok is dying (0 death saves failed).
        Rolls death saving throw and gets a 11 (1d20; rolled 11).
        Passes.
    
  Round 14:
    Soldier's turn:
      HP: 16; Temp HP: 0; Surges: 1
      AC: 17; Action Points: 0
      Soldier Basic Attack (standard action):
        Attacks Ragnarok with 23 vs. 19 AC (1d20+8; rolled 15).
        Hits: 5 damage (1d10+3; rolled 2).
        Ragnarok has -7 hp remaining (-2 hp - 5 damage).
    Ragnarok's turn:
      HP: -7; Temp HP: 0; Surges: 5
      AC: 19; Action Points: 0
      Ragnarok is dying (0 death saves failed).
        Rolls death saving throw and gets a 16 (1d20; rolled 16).
        Passes.
    
  Round 15:
    Soldier's turn:
      HP: 16; Temp HP: 0; Surges: 1
      AC: 17; Action Points: 0
      Soldier Basic Attack (standard action):
        Attacks Ragnarok with 11 vs. 19 AC (1d20+8; rolled 3).
        Misses.
    Ragnarok's turn:
      HP: -7; Temp HP: 0; Surges: 5
      AC: 19; Action Points: 0
      Ragnarok is dying (0 death saves failed).
        Rolls death saving throw and gets a 11 (1d20; rolled 11).
        Passes.
    
  Round 16:
    Soldier's turn:
      HP: 16; Temp HP: 0; Surges: 1
      AC: 17; Action Points: 0
      Soldier Basic Attack (standard action):
        Attacks Ragnarok with 21 vs. 19 AC (1d20+8; rolled 13).
        Hits: 7 damage (1d10+3; rolled 4).
        Ragnarok has -14 hp remaining (-7 hp - 7 damage).
    Ragnarok's turn:
      HP: -14; Temp HP: 0; Surges: 5
      AC: 19; Action Points: 0
      Ragnarok is dying (0 death saves failed).
        Rolls death saving throw and gets a 18 (1d20; rolled 18).
        Passes.
    
  Round 17:
    Soldier's turn:
      HP: 16; Temp HP: 0; Surges: 1
      AC: 17; Action Points: 0
      Soldier Basic Attack (standard action):
        Attacks Ragnarok with 22 vs. 19 AC (1d20+8; rolled 14).
        Hits: 4 damage (1d10+3; rolled 1).
        Ragnarok has -18 hp remaining (-14 hp - 4 damage).
    Ragnarok's turn:
      HP: -18; Temp HP: 0; Surges: 5
      AC: 19; Action Points: 0
      Ragnarok is dying (0 death saves failed).
        Rolls death saving throw and gets a 13 (1d20; rolled 13).
        Passes.
    
  Round 18:
    Soldier's turn:
      HP: 16; Temp HP: 0; Surges: 1
      AC: 17; Action Points: 0
      Soldier Basic Attack (standard action):
        Attacks Ragnarok with 20 vs. 19 AC (1d20+8; rolled 12).
        Hits: 7 damage (1d10+3; rolled 4).
        Ragnarok has -25 hp remaining (-18 hp - 7 damage).
    Ragnarok has died!
    
  Villains win!
```
[/sblock]
[sblock=Example of 5 fight(s) survived (89.0% chance)

```
FIGHT #1:
  Roll initiative!
    Ragnarok rolls 8 initiative (1d20+1; rolled 7).
    Soldier rolls 19 initiative (1d20+3; rolled 16).
    Initiative order: 
      Soldier
      Ragnarok
  
  Round 1:
    Soldier's turn:
      HP: 29; Temp HP: 0; Surges: 1
      AC: 17; Action Points: 0
      Soldier Encounter Attack (standard action):
        Attacks Ragnarok with 18 vs. 19 AC (1d20+8; rolled 10).
        Misses.
        Soldier Encounter Attack has been expended.
    Ragnarok's turn:
      HP: 38; Temp HP: 0; Surges: 13
      AC: 19; Action Points: 1
      Knee Breaker (standard action):
        Attacks Soldier with 21 vs. 17 AC (1d20+5; rolled 16).
        Hits:
          23 damage (2d10+7; rolled 7, 9).
          Grant 8 temporary hit points.
        Soldier has 6 hp remaining (29 hp - 23 damage).
        Ragnarok gains 8 temp hp (had 0; applied 8; wasted 0).
        Knee Breaker has been expended.
      Spend Action Point (free action):
        Ragnarok spends an action point (0 remaining).
        Ragnarok gains a standard action.
        Spend Action Point has been expended.
      Distracting Spate (standard action):
        Attacks Soldier with 8 vs. 17 AC (1d20+5; rolled 3).
        Misses.
        Distracting Spate has been expended.
    
  Round 2:
    Soldier's turn:
      HP: 6; Temp HP: 0; Surges: 1
      AC: 17; Action Points: 0
      Soldier Basic Attack (standard action):
        Attacks Ragnarok with 26 vs. 19 AC (1d20+8; rolled 18).
        Hits: 7 damage (1d10+3; rolled 4).
        Ragnarok deflects 7 damage; 0 gets through (8 temp hp - 7 damage).
        Ragnarok has 38 hp remaining (38 hp - 0 damage).
    Ragnarok's turn:
      HP: 38; Temp HP: 1; Surges: 13
      AC: 19; Action Points: 0
      Crushing Surge (standard action):
        Attacks Soldier with 14 vs. 17 AC (1d20+5; rolled 9).
        Misses: Grant 4 temporary hit points.
        Ragnarok gains 3 temp hp (had 1; applied 4; wasted 1).
    
  Round 3:
    Soldier's turn:
      HP: 6; Temp HP: 0; Surges: 1
      AC: 17; Action Points: 0
      Soldier Basic Attack (standard action):
        Attacks Ragnarok with 9 vs. 19 AC (1d20+8; rolled 1).
        Misses.
    Ragnarok's turn:
      HP: 38; Temp HP: 4; Surges: 13
      AC: 19; Action Points: 0
      Crushing Surge (standard action):
        Attacks Soldier with 22 vs. 17 AC (1d20+5; rolled 17).
        Hits:
          6 damage (1d10+3; rolled 3).
          Grant 8 temporary hit points.
        Soldier has 0 hp remaining (6 hp - 6 damage).
        Ragnarok gains 4 temp hp (had 4; applied 8; wasted 4).
    Soldier has died!
    
  Heroes win!
  Ragnarok takes a short rest.
    Ragnarok has 38 hp; wants at least 34 hp (maximum is 38 hp).
    Temporary hit points expire.
    Distracting Spate recharges.
    Spend Action Point recharges.
  
FIGHT #2:
  Roll initiative!
    Ragnarok rolls 19 initiative (1d20+1; rolled 18).
    Soldier rolls 15 initiative (1d20+3; rolled 12).
    Initiative order: 
      Ragnarok
      Soldier
  
  Round 1:
    Ragnarok's turn:
      HP: 38; Temp HP: 0; Surges: 13
      AC: 19; Action Points: 0
      Distracting Spate (standard action):
        Attacks Soldier with 21 vs. 17 AC (1d20+5; rolled 16).
        Hits:
          15 damage (2d10+3; rolled 10, 2).
          Gain combat advantage.
          Grant 4 temporary hit points.
        Soldier has 14 hp remaining (29 hp - 15 damage).
        Ragnarok gains combat advantage (expires at end of next turn).
        Ragnarok gains 4 temp hp (had 0; applied 4; wasted 0).
        Distracting Spate has been expended.
    Soldier's turn:
      HP: 14; Temp HP: 0; Surges: 1
      AC: 17; Action Points: 0
      Soldier Encounter Attack (standard action):
        Attacks Ragnarok with 28 vs. 19 AC (1d20+8; rolled 20).
        Crits: 23 damage (2d10+3; maximized).
        Ragnarok deflects 4 damage; 19 gets through (4 temp hp - 23 damage).
        Ragnarok has 19 hp remaining (38 hp - 19 damage).
        Soldier Encounter Attack has been expended.
    
  Round 2:
    Ragnarok's turn:
      HP: 19; Temp HP: 0; Surges: 13
      AC: 19; Action Points: 0
      Conditions:
        Combat advantage (until end of this turn).
      Crushing Surge (standard action):
        Attacks Soldier with 12 vs. 17 AC (1d20+7; rolled 5).
        Misses: Grant 4 temporary hit points.
        Ragnarok gains 4 temp hp (had 0; applied 4; wasted 0).
      Second Wind (minor action):
        Ragnarok spends a healing surge (12 remaining).
        Ragnarok heals 9 hp (19 hp -> 28 hp; 0 hp wasted).
        Ragnarok gains +2 defense bonus (expires at end of next turn).
        Second Wind has been expended.
      Combat advantage expires.
    Soldier's turn:
      HP: 14; Temp HP: 0; Surges: 1
      AC: 17; Action Points: 0
      Soldier Basic Attack (standard action):
        Attacks Ragnarok with 27 vs. 21 AC (1d20+8; rolled 19).
        Hits: 10 damage (1d10+3; rolled 7).
        Ragnarok deflects 4 damage; 6 gets through (4 temp hp - 10 damage).
        Ragnarok has 22 hp remaining (28 hp - 6 damage).
    
  Round 3:
    Ragnarok's turn:
      HP: 22; Temp HP: 0; Surges: 12
      AC: 21; Action Points: 0
      Conditions:
        +2 defense bonus (until end of this turn).
      Crushing Surge (standard action):
        Attacks Soldier with 13 vs. 17 AC (1d20+5; rolled 8).
        Misses: Grant 4 temporary hit points.
        Ragnarok gains 4 temp hp (had 0; applied 4; wasted 0).
      +2 defense bonus expires.
    Soldier's turn:
      HP: 14; Temp HP: 0; Surges: 1
      AC: 17; Action Points: 0
      Soldier Basic Attack (standard action):
        Attacks Ragnarok with 25 vs. 19 AC (1d20+8; rolled 17).
        Hits: 5 damage (1d10+3; rolled 2).
        Ragnarok deflects 4 damage; 1 gets through (4 temp hp - 5 damage).
        Ragnarok has 21 hp remaining (22 hp - 1 damage).
    
  Round 4:
    Ragnarok's turn:
      HP: 21; Temp HP: 0; Surges: 12
      AC: 19; Action Points: 0
      Crushing Surge (standard action):
        Attacks Soldier with 6 vs. 17 AC (1d20+5; rolled 1).
        Misses: Grant 4 temporary hit points.
        Ragnarok gains 4 temp hp (had 0; applied 4; wasted 0).
    Soldier's turn:
      HP: 14; Temp HP: 0; Surges: 1
      AC: 17; Action Points: 0
      Soldier Basic Attack (standard action):
        Attacks Ragnarok with 19 vs. 19 AC (1d20+8; rolled 11).
        Hits: 10 damage (1d10+3; rolled 7).
        Ragnarok deflects 4 damage; 6 gets through (4 temp hp - 10 damage).
        Ragnarok has 15 hp remaining (21 hp - 6 damage).
    
  Round 5:
    Ragnarok's turn:
      HP: 15; Temp HP: 0; Surges: 12
      AC: 19; Action Points: 0
      Crushing Surge (standard action):
        Attacks Soldier with 10 vs. 17 AC (1d20+5; rolled 5).
        Misses: Grant 4 temporary hit points.
        Ragnarok gains 4 temp hp (had 0; applied 4; wasted 0).
    Soldier's turn:
      HP: 14; Temp HP: 0; Surges: 1
      AC: 17; Action Points: 0
      Soldier Basic Attack (standard action):
        Attacks Ragnarok with 12 vs. 19 AC (1d20+8; rolled 4).
        Misses.
    
  Round 6:
    Ragnarok's turn:
      HP: 15; Temp HP: 4; Surges: 12
      AC: 19; Action Points: 0
      Crushing Surge (standard action):
        Attacks Soldier with 17 vs. 17 AC (1d20+5; rolled 12).
        Hits:
          9 damage (1d10+3; rolled 6).
          Grant 8 temporary hit points.
        Soldier has 5 hp remaining (14 hp - 9 damage).
        Ragnarok gains 4 temp hp (had 4; applied 8; wasted 4).
    Soldier's turn:
      HP: 5; Temp HP: 0; Surges: 1
      AC: 17; Action Points: 0
      Soldier Basic Attack (standard action):
        Attacks Ragnarok with 12 vs. 19 AC (1d20+8; rolled 4).
        Misses.
    
  Round 7:
    Ragnarok's turn:
      HP: 15; Temp HP: 8; Surges: 12
      AC: 19; Action Points: 0
      Crushing Surge (standard action):
        Attacks Soldier with 25 vs. 17 AC (1d20+5; rolled 20).
        Crits:
          13 damage (1d10+3; maximized).
          Grant 8 temporary hit points.
        Soldier has -8 hp remaining (5 hp - 13 damage).
        Ragnarok gains 0 temp hp (had 8; applied 8; wasted 8).
    Soldier has died!
    
  Heroes win!
  Ragnarok takes a short rest.
    Ragnarok has 15 hp; wants at least 34 hp (maximum is 38 hp).
      Ragnarok spends a healing surge (11 remaining).
      Ragnarok heals 9 hp (15 hp -> 24 hp; 0 hp wasted).
      Ragnarok spends a healing surge (10 remaining).
      Ragnarok heals 9 hp (24 hp -> 33 hp; 0 hp wasted).
      Ragnarok spends a healing surge (9 remaining).
      Ragnarok heals 9 hp (33 hp -> 38 hp; 4 hp wasted).
    Temporary hit points expire.
    Distracting Spate recharges.
    Second Wind recharges.
    Milestone:
      Ragnarok gains an action point.
  
FIGHT #3:
  Roll initiative!
    Ragnarok rolls 16 initiative (1d20+1; rolled 15).
    Soldier rolls 15 initiative (1d20+3; rolled 12).
    Initiative order: 
      Ragnarok
      Soldier
  
  Round 1:
    Ragnarok's turn:
      HP: 38; Temp HP: 0; Surges: 9
      AC: 19; Action Points: 1
      Distracting Spate (standard action):
        Attacks Soldier with 16 vs. 17 AC (1d20+5; rolled 11).
        Misses.
        Distracting Spate has been expended.
      Spend Action Point (free action):
        Ragnarok spends an action point (0 remaining).
        Ragnarok gains a standard action.
        Spend Action Point has been expended.
      Crushing Surge (standard action):
        Attacks Soldier with 13 vs. 17 AC (1d20+5; rolled 8).
        Misses: Grant 4 temporary hit points.
        Ragnarok gains 4 temp hp (had 0; applied 4; wasted 0).
    Soldier's turn:
      HP: 29; Temp HP: 0; Surges: 1
      AC: 17; Action Points: 0
      Soldier Encounter Attack (standard action):
        Attacks Ragnarok with 23 vs. 19 AC (1d20+8; rolled 15).
        Hits: 20 damage (2d10+3; rolled 9, 8).
        Ragnarok deflects 4 damage; 16 gets through (4 temp hp - 20 damage).
        Ragnarok has 22 hp remaining (38 hp - 16 damage).
        Soldier Encounter Attack has been expended.
    
  Round 2:
    Ragnarok's turn:
      HP: 22; Temp HP: 0; Surges: 9
      AC: 19; Action Points: 0
      Crushing Surge (standard action):
        Attacks Soldier with 10 vs. 17 AC (1d20+5; rolled 5).
        Misses: Grant 4 temporary hit points.
        Ragnarok gains 4 temp hp (had 0; applied 4; wasted 0).
      Second Wind (minor action):
        Ragnarok spends a healing surge (8 remaining).
        Ragnarok heals 9 hp (22 hp -> 31 hp; 0 hp wasted).
        Ragnarok gains +2 defense bonus (expires at end of next turn).
        Second Wind has been expended.
    Soldier's turn:
      HP: 29; Temp HP: 0; Surges: 1
      AC: 17; Action Points: 0
      Soldier Basic Attack (standard action):
        Attacks Ragnarok with 14 vs. 21 AC (1d20+8; rolled 6).
        Misses.
    
  Round 3:
    Ragnarok's turn:
      HP: 31; Temp HP: 4; Surges: 8
      AC: 21; Action Points: 0
      Conditions:
        +2 defense bonus (until end of this turn).
      Crushing Surge (standard action):
        Attacks Soldier with 19 vs. 17 AC (1d20+5; rolled 14).
        Hits:
          10 damage (1d10+3; rolled 7).
          Grant 8 temporary hit points.
        Soldier has 19 hp remaining (29 hp - 10 damage).
        Ragnarok gains 4 temp hp (had 4; applied 8; wasted 4).
      +2 defense bonus expires.
    Soldier's turn:
      HP: 19; Temp HP: 0; Surges: 1
      AC: 17; Action Points: 0
      Soldier Basic Attack (standard action):
        Attacks Ragnarok with 18 vs. 19 AC (1d20+8; rolled 10).
        Misses.
    
  Round 4:
    Ragnarok's turn:
      HP: 31; Temp HP: 8; Surges: 8
      AC: 19; Action Points: 0
      Crushing Surge (standard action):
        Attacks Soldier with 9 vs. 17 AC (1d20+5; rolled 4).
        Misses: Grant 4 temporary hit points.
        Ragnarok gains 0 temp hp (had 8; applied 4; wasted 4).
    Soldier's turn:
      HP: 19; Temp HP: 0; Surges: 1
      AC: 17; Action Points: 0
      Soldier Basic Attack (standard action):
        Attacks Ragnarok with 17 vs. 19 AC (1d20+8; rolled 9).
        Misses.
    
  Round 5:
    Ragnarok's turn:
      HP: 31; Temp HP: 8; Surges: 8
      AC: 19; Action Points: 0
      Crushing Surge (standard action):
        Attacks Soldier with 21 vs. 17 AC (1d20+5; rolled 16).
        Hits:
          10 damage (1d10+3; rolled 7).
          Grant 8 temporary hit points.
        Soldier has 9 hp remaining (19 hp - 10 damage).
        Ragnarok gains 0 temp hp (had 8; applied 8; wasted 8).
    Soldier's turn:
      HP: 9; Temp HP: 0; Surges: 1
      AC: 17; Action Points: 0
      Soldier Basic Attack (standard action):
        Attacks Ragnarok with 23 vs. 19 AC (1d20+8; rolled 15).
        Hits: 4 damage (1d10+3; rolled 1).
        Ragnarok deflects 4 damage; 0 gets through (8 temp hp - 4 damage).
        Ragnarok has 31 hp remaining (31 hp - 0 damage).
    
  Round 6:
    Ragnarok's turn:
      HP: 31; Temp HP: 4; Surges: 8
      AC: 19; Action Points: 0
      Crushing Surge (standard action):
        Attacks Soldier with 14 vs. 17 AC (1d20+5; rolled 9).
        Misses: Grant 4 temporary hit points.
        Ragnarok gains 0 temp hp (had 4; applied 4; wasted 4).
    Soldier's turn:
      HP: 9; Temp HP: 0; Surges: 1
      AC: 17; Action Points: 0
      Soldier Basic Attack (standard action):
        Attacks Ragnarok with 9 vs. 19 AC (1d20+8; rolled 1).
        Misses.
    
  Round 7:
    Ragnarok's turn:
      HP: 31; Temp HP: 4; Surges: 8
      AC: 19; Action Points: 0
      Crushing Surge (standard action):
        Attacks Soldier with 15 vs. 17 AC (1d20+5; rolled 10).
        Misses: Grant 4 temporary hit points.
        Ragnarok gains 0 temp hp (had 4; applied 4; wasted 4).
    Soldier's turn:
      HP: 9; Temp HP: 0; Surges: 1
      AC: 17; Action Points: 0
      Soldier Basic Attack (standard action):
        Attacks Ragnarok with 11 vs. 19 AC (1d20+8; rolled 3).
        Misses.
    
  Round 8:
    Ragnarok's turn:
      HP: 31; Temp HP: 4; Surges: 8
      AC: 19; Action Points: 0
      Crushing Surge (standard action):
        Attacks Soldier with 17 vs. 17 AC (1d20+5; rolled 12).
        Hits:
          6 damage (1d10+3; rolled 3).
          Grant 8 temporary hit points.
        Soldier has 3 hp remaining (9 hp - 6 damage).
        Ragnarok gains 4 temp hp (had 4; applied 8; wasted 4).
    Soldier's turn:
      HP: 3; Temp HP: 0; Surges: 1
      AC: 17; Action Points: 0
      Soldier Basic Attack (standard action):
        Attacks Ragnarok with 21 vs. 19 AC (1d20+8; rolled 13).
        Hits: 8 damage (1d10+3; rolled 5).
        Ragnarok deflects 8 damage; 0 gets through (8 temp hp - 8 damage).
        Ragnarok has 31 hp remaining (31 hp - 0 damage).
    
  Round 9:
    Ragnarok's turn:
      HP: 31; Temp HP: 0; Surges: 8
      AC: 19; Action Points: 0
      Crushing Surge (standard action):
        Attacks Soldier with 10 vs. 17 AC (1d20+5; rolled 5).
        Misses: Grant 4 temporary hit points.
        Ragnarok gains 4 temp hp (had 0; applied 4; wasted 0).
    Soldier's turn:
      HP: 3; Temp HP: 0; Surges: 1
      AC: 17; Action Points: 0
      Soldier Basic Attack (standard action):
        Attacks Ragnarok with 21 vs. 19 AC (1d20+8; rolled 13).
        Hits: 10 damage (1d10+3; rolled 7).
        Ragnarok deflects 4 damage; 6 gets through (4 temp hp - 10 damage).
        Ragnarok has 25 hp remaining (31 hp - 6 damage).
    
  Round 10:
    Ragnarok's turn:
      HP: 25; Temp HP: 0; Surges: 8
      AC: 19; Action Points: 0
      Crushing Surge (standard action):
        Attacks Soldier with 15 vs. 17 AC (1d20+5; rolled 10).
        Misses: Grant 4 temporary hit points.
        Ragnarok gains 4 temp hp (had 0; applied 4; wasted 0).
    Soldier's turn:
      HP: 3; Temp HP: 0; Surges: 1
      AC: 17; Action Points: 0
      Soldier Basic Attack (standard action):
        Attacks Ragnarok with 24 vs. 19 AC (1d20+8; rolled 16).
        Hits: 4 damage (1d10+3; rolled 1).
        Ragnarok deflects 4 damage; 0 gets through (4 temp hp - 4 damage).
        Ragnarok has 25 hp remaining (25 hp - 0 damage).
    
  Round 11:
    Ragnarok's turn:
      HP: 25; Temp HP: 0; Surges: 8
      AC: 19; Action Points: 0
      Crushing Surge (standard action):
        Attacks Soldier with 21 vs. 17 AC (1d20+5; rolled 16).
        Hits:
          8 damage (1d10+3; rolled 5).
          Grant 8 temporary hit points.
        Soldier has -5 hp remaining (3 hp - 8 damage).
        Ragnarok gains 8 temp hp (had 0; applied 8; wasted 0).
    Soldier has died!
    
  Heroes win!
  Ragnarok takes a short rest.
    Ragnarok has 25 hp; wants at least 34 hp (maximum is 38 hp).
      Ragnarok spends a healing surge (7 remaining).
      Ragnarok heals 9 hp (25 hp -> 34 hp; 0 hp wasted).
    Temporary hit points expire.
    Distracting Spate recharges.
    Spend Action Point recharges.
    Second Wind recharges.
  
FIGHT #4:
  Roll initiative!
    Ragnarok rolls 21 initiative (1d20+1; rolled 20).
    Soldier rolls 6 initiative (1d20+3; rolled 3).
    Initiative order: 
      Ragnarok
      Soldier
  
  Round 1:
    Ragnarok's turn:
      HP: 34; Temp HP: 0; Surges: 7
      AC: 19; Action Points: 0
      Distracting Spate (standard action):
        Attacks Soldier with 10 vs. 17 AC (1d20+5; rolled 5).
        Misses.
        Distracting Spate has been expended.
    Soldier's turn:
      HP: 29; Temp HP: 0; Surges: 1
      AC: 17; Action Points: 0
      Soldier Encounter Attack (standard action):
        Attacks Ragnarok with 14 vs. 19 AC (1d20+8; rolled 6).
        Misses.
        Soldier Encounter Attack has been expended.
    
  Round 2:
    Ragnarok's turn:
      HP: 34; Temp HP: 0; Surges: 7
      AC: 19; Action Points: 0
      Crushing Surge (standard action):
        Attacks Soldier with 21 vs. 17 AC (1d20+5; rolled 16).
        Hits:
          12 damage (1d10+3; rolled 9).
          Grant 8 temporary hit points.
        Soldier has 17 hp remaining (29 hp - 12 damage).
        Ragnarok gains 8 temp hp (had 0; applied 8; wasted 0).
    Soldier's turn:
      HP: 17; Temp HP: 0; Surges: 1
      AC: 17; Action Points: 0
      Soldier Basic Attack (standard action):
        Attacks Ragnarok with 26 vs. 19 AC (1d20+8; rolled 18).
        Hits: 11 damage (1d10+3; rolled 8).
        Ragnarok deflects 8 damage; 3 gets through (8 temp hp - 11 damage).
        Ragnarok has 31 hp remaining (34 hp - 3 damage).
    
  Round 3:
    Ragnarok's turn:
      HP: 31; Temp HP: 0; Surges: 7
      AC: 19; Action Points: 0
      Crushing Surge (standard action):
        Attacks Soldier with 11 vs. 17 AC (1d20+5; rolled 6).
        Misses: Grant 4 temporary hit points.
        Ragnarok gains 4 temp hp (had 0; applied 4; wasted 0).
    Soldier's turn:
      HP: 17; Temp HP: 0; Surges: 1
      AC: 17; Action Points: 0
      Soldier Basic Attack (standard action):
        Attacks Ragnarok with 9 vs. 19 AC (1d20+8; rolled 1).
        Misses.
    
  Round 4:
    Ragnarok's turn:
      HP: 31; Temp HP: 4; Surges: 7
      AC: 19; Action Points: 0
      Crushing Surge (standard action):
        Attacks Soldier with 21 vs. 17 AC (1d20+5; rolled 16).
        Hits:
          5 damage (1d10+3; rolled 2).
          Grant 8 temporary hit points.
        Soldier has 12 hp remaining (17 hp - 5 damage).
        Ragnarok gains 4 temp hp (had 4; applied 8; wasted 4).
    Soldier's turn:
      HP: 12; Temp HP: 0; Surges: 1
      AC: 17; Action Points: 0
      Soldier Basic Attack (standard action):
        Attacks Ragnarok with 11 vs. 19 AC (1d20+8; rolled 3).
        Misses.
    
  Round 5:
    Ragnarok's turn:
      HP: 31; Temp HP: 8; Surges: 7
      AC: 19; Action Points: 0
      Crushing Surge (standard action):
        Attacks Soldier with 19 vs. 17 AC (1d20+5; rolled 14).
        Hits:
          6 damage (1d10+3; rolled 3).
          Grant 8 temporary hit points.
        Soldier has 6 hp remaining (12 hp - 6 damage).
        Ragnarok gains 0 temp hp (had 8; applied 8; wasted 8).
    Soldier's turn:
      HP: 6; Temp HP: 0; Surges: 1
      AC: 17; Action Points: 0
      Soldier Basic Attack (standard action):
        Attacks Ragnarok with 11 vs. 19 AC (1d20+8; rolled 3).
        Misses.
    
  Round 6:
    Ragnarok's turn:
      HP: 31; Temp HP: 8; Surges: 7
      AC: 19; Action Points: 0
      Crushing Surge (standard action):
        Attacks Soldier with 7 vs. 17 AC (1d20+5; rolled 2).
        Misses: Grant 4 temporary hit points.
        Ragnarok gains 0 temp hp (had 8; applied 4; wasted 4).
    Soldier's turn:
      HP: 6; Temp HP: 0; Surges: 1
      AC: 17; Action Points: 0
      Soldier Basic Attack (standard action):
        Attacks Ragnarok with 13 vs. 19 AC (1d20+8; rolled 5).
        Misses.
    
  Round 7:
    Ragnarok's turn:
      HP: 31; Temp HP: 8; Surges: 7
      AC: 19; Action Points: 0
      Crushing Surge (standard action):
        Attacks Soldier with 11 vs. 17 AC (1d20+5; rolled 6).
        Misses: Grant 4 temporary hit points.
        Ragnarok gains 0 temp hp (had 8; applied 4; wasted 4).
    Soldier's turn:
      HP: 6; Temp HP: 0; Surges: 1
      AC: 17; Action Points: 0
      Soldier Basic Attack (standard action):
        Attacks Ragnarok with 25 vs. 19 AC (1d20+8; rolled 17).
        Hits: 6 damage (1d10+3; rolled 3).
        Ragnarok deflects 6 damage; 0 gets through (8 temp hp - 6 damage).
        Ragnarok has 31 hp remaining (31 hp - 0 damage).
    
  Round 8:
    Ragnarok's turn:
      HP: 31; Temp HP: 2; Surges: 7
      AC: 19; Action Points: 0
      Crushing Surge (standard action):
        Attacks Soldier with 24 vs. 17 AC (1d20+5; rolled 19).
        Hits:
          7 damage (1d10+3; rolled 4).
          Grant 8 temporary hit points.
        Soldier has -1 hp remaining (6 hp - 7 damage).
        Ragnarok gains 6 temp hp (had 2; applied 8; wasted 2).
    Soldier has died!
    
  Heroes win!
  Ragnarok takes a short rest.
    Ragnarok has 31 hp; wants at least 34 hp (maximum is 38 hp).
      Ragnarok spends a healing surge (6 remaining).
      Ragnarok heals 9 hp (31 hp -> 38 hp; 2 hp wasted).
    Temporary hit points expire.
    Distracting Spate recharges.
    Milestone:
      Ragnarok gains an action point.
  
FIGHT #5:
  Roll initiative!
    Ragnarok rolls 7 initiative (1d20+1; rolled 6).
    Soldier rolls 7 initiative (1d20+3; rolled 4).
    Tie! Resolve with initiative bonus.
      Ragnarok initiative bonus is 1.
      Soldier initiative bonus is 3.
    Initiative order: 
      Soldier
      Ragnarok
  
  Round 1:
    Soldier's turn:
      HP: 29; Temp HP: 0; Surges: 1
      AC: 17; Action Points: 0
      Soldier Encounter Attack (standard action):
        Attacks Ragnarok with 24 vs. 19 AC (1d20+8; rolled 16).
        Hits: 8 damage (2d10+3; rolled 3, 2).
        Ragnarok has 30 hp remaining (38 hp - 8 damage).
        Soldier Encounter Attack has been expended.
    Ragnarok's turn:
      HP: 30; Temp HP: 0; Surges: 6
      AC: 19; Action Points: 1
      Distracting Spate (standard action):
        Attacks Soldier with 8 vs. 17 AC (1d20+5; rolled 3).
        Misses.
        Distracting Spate has been expended.
      Spend Action Point (free action):
        Ragnarok spends an action point (0 remaining).
        Ragnarok gains a standard action.
        Spend Action Point has been expended.
      Crushing Surge (standard action):
        Attacks Soldier with 11 vs. 17 AC (1d20+5; rolled 6).
        Misses: Grant 4 temporary hit points.
        Ragnarok gains 4 temp hp (had 0; applied 4; wasted 0).
    
  Round 2:
    Soldier's turn:
      HP: 29; Temp HP: 0; Surges: 1
      AC: 17; Action Points: 0
      Soldier Basic Attack (standard action):
        Attacks Ragnarok with 25 vs. 19 AC (1d20+8; rolled 17).
        Hits: 4 damage (1d10+3; rolled 1).
        Ragnarok deflects 4 damage; 0 gets through (4 temp hp - 4 damage).
        Ragnarok has 30 hp remaining (30 hp - 0 damage).
    Ragnarok's turn:
      HP: 30; Temp HP: 0; Surges: 6
      AC: 19; Action Points: 0
      Crushing Surge (standard action):
        Attacks Soldier with 10 vs. 17 AC (1d20+5; rolled 5).
        Misses: Grant 4 temporary hit points.
        Ragnarok gains 4 temp hp (had 0; applied 4; wasted 0).
    
  Round 3:
    Soldier's turn:
      HP: 29; Temp HP: 0; Surges: 1
      AC: 17; Action Points: 0
      Soldier Basic Attack (standard action):
        Attacks Ragnarok with 11 vs. 19 AC (1d20+8; rolled 3).
        Misses.
    Ragnarok's turn:
      HP: 30; Temp HP: 4; Surges: 6
      AC: 19; Action Points: 0
      Crushing Surge (standard action):
        Attacks Soldier with 18 vs. 17 AC (1d20+5; rolled 13).
        Hits:
          10 damage (1d10+3; rolled 7).
          Grant 8 temporary hit points.
        Soldier has 19 hp remaining (29 hp - 10 damage).
        Ragnarok gains 4 temp hp (had 4; applied 8; wasted 4).
    
  Round 4:
    Soldier's turn:
      HP: 19; Temp HP: 0; Surges: 1
      AC: 17; Action Points: 0
      Soldier Basic Attack (standard action):
        Attacks Ragnarok with 15 vs. 19 AC (1d20+8; rolled 7).
        Misses.
    Ragnarok's turn:
      HP: 30; Temp HP: 8; Surges: 6
      AC: 19; Action Points: 0
      Crushing Surge (standard action):
        Attacks Soldier with 6 vs. 17 AC (1d20+5; rolled 1).
        Misses: Grant 4 temporary hit points.
        Ragnarok gains 0 temp hp (had 8; applied 4; wasted 4).
    
  Round 5:
    Soldier's turn:
      HP: 19; Temp HP: 0; Surges: 1
      AC: 17; Action Points: 0
      Soldier Basic Attack (standard action):
        Attacks Ragnarok with 28 vs. 19 AC (1d20+8; rolled 20).
        Crits: 13 damage (1d10+3; maximized).
        Ragnarok deflects 8 damage; 5 gets through (8 temp hp - 13 damage).
        Ragnarok has 25 hp remaining (30 hp - 5 damage).
    Ragnarok's turn:
      HP: 25; Temp HP: 0; Surges: 6
      AC: 19; Action Points: 0
      Crushing Surge (standard action):
        Attacks Soldier with 23 vs. 17 AC (1d20+5; rolled 18).
        Hits:
          6 damage (1d10+3; rolled 3).
          Grant 8 temporary hit points.
        Soldier has 13 hp remaining (19 hp - 6 damage).
        Ragnarok gains 8 temp hp (had 0; applied 8; wasted 0).
      Second Wind (minor action):
        Ragnarok spends a healing surge (5 remaining).
        Ragnarok heals 9 hp (25 hp -> 34 hp; 0 hp wasted).
        Ragnarok gains +2 defense bonus (expires at end of next turn).
        Second Wind has been expended.
    
  Round 6:
    Soldier's turn:
      HP: 13; Temp HP: 0; Surges: 1
      AC: 17; Action Points: 0
      Soldier Basic Attack (standard action):
        Attacks Ragnarok with 24 vs. 21 AC (1d20+8; rolled 16).
        Hits: 6 damage (1d10+3; rolled 3).
        Ragnarok deflects 6 damage; 0 gets through (8 temp hp - 6 damage).
        Ragnarok has 34 hp remaining (34 hp - 0 damage).
    Ragnarok's turn:
      HP: 34; Temp HP: 2; Surges: 5
      AC: 21; Action Points: 0
      Conditions:
        +2 defense bonus (until end of this turn).
      Crushing Surge (standard action):
        Attacks Soldier with 10 vs. 17 AC (1d20+5; rolled 5).
        Misses: Grant 4 temporary hit points.
        Ragnarok gains 2 temp hp (had 2; applied 4; wasted 2).
      +2 defense bonus expires.
    
  Round 7:
    Soldier's turn:
      HP: 13; Temp HP: 0; Surges: 1
      AC: 17; Action Points: 0
      Soldier Basic Attack (standard action):
        Attacks Ragnarok with 18 vs. 19 AC (1d20+8; rolled 10).
        Misses.
    Ragnarok's turn:
      HP: 34; Temp HP: 4; Surges: 5
      AC: 19; Action Points: 0
      Crushing Surge (standard action):
        Attacks Soldier with 17 vs. 17 AC (1d20+5; rolled 12).
        Hits:
          9 damage (1d10+3; rolled 6).
          Grant 8 temporary hit points.
        Soldier has 4 hp remaining (13 hp - 9 damage).
        Ragnarok gains 4 temp hp (had 4; applied 8; wasted 4).
    
  Round 8:
    Soldier's turn:
      HP: 4; Temp HP: 0; Surges: 1
      AC: 17; Action Points: 0
      Soldier Basic Attack (standard action):
        Attacks Ragnarok with 10 vs. 19 AC (1d20+8; rolled 2).
        Misses.
    Ragnarok's turn:
      HP: 34; Temp HP: 8; Surges: 5
      AC: 19; Action Points: 0
      Crushing Surge (standard action):
        Attacks Soldier with 14 vs. 17 AC (1d20+5; rolled 9).
        Misses: Grant 4 temporary hit points.
        Ragnarok gains 0 temp hp (had 8; applied 4; wasted 4).
    
  Round 9:
    Soldier's turn:
      HP: 4; Temp HP: 0; Surges: 1
      AC: 17; Action Points: 0
      Soldier Basic Attack (standard action):
        Attacks Ragnarok with 25 vs. 19 AC (1d20+8; rolled 17).
        Hits: 8 damage (1d10+3; rolled 5).
        Ragnarok deflects 8 damage; 0 gets through (8 temp hp - 8 damage).
        Ragnarok has 34 hp remaining (34 hp - 0 damage).
    Ragnarok's turn:
      HP: 34; Temp HP: 0; Surges: 5
      AC: 19; Action Points: 0
      Crushing Surge (standard action):
        Attacks Soldier with 7 vs. 17 AC (1d20+5; rolled 2).
        Misses: Grant 4 temporary hit points.
        Ragnarok gains 4 temp hp (had 0; applied 4; wasted 0).
    
  Round 10:
    Soldier's turn:
      HP: 4; Temp HP: 0; Surges: 1
      AC: 17; Action Points: 0
      Soldier Basic Attack (standard action):
        Attacks Ragnarok with 9 vs. 19 AC (1d20+8; rolled 1).
        Misses.
    Ragnarok's turn:
      HP: 34; Temp HP: 4; Surges: 5
      AC: 19; Action Points: 0
      Crushing Surge (standard action):
        Attacks Soldier with 16 vs. 17 AC (1d20+5; rolled 11).
        Misses: Grant 4 temporary hit points.
        Ragnarok gains 0 temp hp (had 4; applied 4; wasted 4).
    
  Round 11:
    Soldier's turn:
      HP: 4; Temp HP: 0; Surges: 1
      AC: 17; Action Points: 0
      Soldier Basic Attack (standard action):
        Attacks Ragnarok with 21 vs. 19 AC (1d20+8; rolled 13).
        Hits: 4 damage (1d10+3; rolled 1).
        Ragnarok deflects 4 damage; 0 gets through (4 temp hp - 4 damage).
        Ragnarok has 34 hp remaining (34 hp - 0 damage).
    Ragnarok's turn:
      HP: 34; Temp HP: 0; Surges: 5
      AC: 19; Action Points: 0
      Crushing Surge (standard action):
        Attacks Soldier with 16 vs. 17 AC (1d20+5; rolled 11).
        Misses: Grant 4 temporary hit points.
        Ragnarok gains 4 temp hp (had 0; applied 4; wasted 0).
    
  Round 12:
    Soldier's turn:
      HP: 4; Temp HP: 0; Surges: 1
      AC: 17; Action Points: 0
      Soldier Basic Attack (standard action):
        Attacks Ragnarok with 18 vs. 19 AC (1d20+8; rolled 10).
        Misses.
    Ragnarok's turn:
      HP: 34; Temp HP: 4; Surges: 5
      AC: 19; Action Points: 0
      Crushing Surge (standard action):
        Attacks Soldier with 24 vs. 17 AC (1d20+5; rolled 19).
        Hits:
          13 damage (1d10+3; rolled 10).
          Grant 8 temporary hit points.
        Soldier has -9 hp remaining (4 hp - 13 damage).
        Ragnarok gains 4 temp hp (had 4; applied 8; wasted 4).
    Soldier has died!
    
  Heroes win!
  Ragnarok takes a short rest.
    Ragnarok has 34 hp; wants at least 34 hp (maximum is 38 hp).
    Temporary hit points expire.
    Distracting Spate recharges.
    Spend Action Point recharges.
    Second Wind recharges.
```
[/sblock]
[/sblock]
[/sblock]

And, for the sake of comparison, how Ragnarok performs against higher-level opponents:


```
Ragnarok:
  Level+0: 90.3% +/- 1.8%
  Level+1: 59.2% +/- 3.0%
  Level+2: 18.3% +/- 2.4%
  Level+3: 0.2% +/- 0.3%
  Level+4: 0.0% +/- 0.0%
```


----------



## Truename (Nov 30, 2009)

Jhaelen said:


> Also, how do you intend to pick an (equal-level?) opponent for your dwarf at level 1-30?
> I think, the higher you go in levels, the more different opponents would have to be picked for comparison, since damage output isn't really the decisive factor for high-level encounters. It's mostly the conditions they inflict that make combat more difficult.




True. For this first pass, I'm just going to use the DMG p.184 guidelines to make a level-equivalent soldier. That is, after all, the math everyone's complaining about.

Once the first pass is done, we can decide how to make the sim more realistic, whether that's a full five-PC party, real monsters, or something else.


----------



## Truename (Dec 2, 2009)

*Ragnarok Level 1*

Ragnarok's level 1 build is done. Since my last post, I've added support for magic weapons, multiple at-wills, and arbitrary conditions. The magic item (a Vicious Warhammer +1) bumped survivability up to 95% (from 90%), but then Brash Strike actually dropped survivability back down to about 92%.

The AI is still very rudimentary, and it's likely to stay that way. ;-) AI is hard. Right now, the sim selects power at random. There's some basic intelligence on each of the powers to say when it shouldn't be used--for example, it won't use Second Wind when the healing would be wasted--but that's it. However, I think this will be good enough for our purposes, and might actually reflect the underlying math a bit better.

I'm pretty excited to have a complete model of a real level 1 PC. There's a lot of sophistication in the sim now. Next up: level 2! 

[sblock=Level 1 Ragnarok vs. Level 1 Soldier]

[sblock=Combatants]

```
Level 1 Ragnarok:
  HP: 38; Temp HP: 0; Surges: 13
  AC: 19; Action Points: 1
  Str: 16(+3); Con: 18(+4); Dex: 12(+1); Int: 8(-1); Wis: 14(+2); Cha: 10(+0)
  Initiative Bonus: +1
  Race: Dwarf
    Ability Scores: [16, 16, 12, 8, 12, 10] => [16, 18, 12, 8, 14, 10]
    Dwarven Resilience: Use Second Wind as minor action.
  Class: Fighter
    Base HP: 33 (15 class + 18 con + 6 per level gained)
    Base Surges: 13 (9 class + 4 con)
    Battlerager Vigor: 
      +4 temp hp on hit.
      Grant 4 temp hp on miss when using invigorating powers.
  Items:
    Main hand: Vicious Warhammer +1
      One-handed weapon
      Damage: 1d10
      Proficient: +2
      Enhancement: +1
      Critical: 1d12 damage.
      Group: Hammer
    Off-hand: Heavy Shield
      AC Bonus: +2
    Armor: Scale Armor
      AC Bonus: +7
  Feats:
    Toughness: Increase hp by 5.
  Powers:
    Knee Breaker:
      Daily * Invigorating
      Standard Action
      Attack: 1d20+6 vs. AC
      Hit:
        2d10+8 damage.
        Grant 8 temporary hit points.
      Crit adds: 1d12 damage.
      Miss:
        Half of 2d10+8 damage.
        Grant 4 temporary hit points.
    Distracting Spate:
      Encounter
      Standard Action
      Attack: 1d20+6 vs. AC
      Hit:
        2d10+4 damage.
        Gain combat advantage until end of next turn.
        Grant 4 temporary hit points.
      Crit adds: 1d12 damage.
    Crushing Surge:
      At-Will * Invigorating
      Standard Action
      Attack: 1d20+6 vs. AC
      Hit:
        1d10+4 damage.
        Grant 8 temporary hit points.
      Crit adds: 1d12 damage.
      Miss: Grant 4 temporary hit points.
    Brash Strike:
      At-Will
      Standard Action
      Attack: 1d20+8 vs. AC
      Hit:
        1d10+8 damage.
        Grant 4 temporary hit points.
      Crit adds: 1d12 damage.
      Effect: Opponent gets combat advantage until start of next turn.
  Combat Actions:
    Spend Action Point:
      Encounter
      Free Action
      Effect: Spend an action point and gain a standard action.
    Second Wind:
      Encounter
      Minor Action
      Effect:
        Spend a healing surge and regain 9 hit points.
        Gain a +2 defense bonus until end of next turn.

Level 1 Soldier:
  HP: 29; Temp HP: 0; Surges: 1
  AC: 17; Action Points: 0
  Str: 16(+3); Con: 13(+1); Dex: 13(+1); Int: 13(+1); Wis: 13(+1); Cha: 13(+1)
  Initiative Bonus: +3
  Monster
  Powers:
    Soldier Encounter Attack:
      Encounter
      Standard Action
      Attack: 1d20+8 vs. AC
      Hit: 2d10+3 damage.
    Soldier Basic Attack:
      At-Will
      Standard Action
      Attack: 1d20+8 vs. AC
      Hit: 1d10+3 damage.
  Combat Actions:
    Spend Action Point:
      Encounter
      Free Action
      Effect: Spend an action point and gain a standard action.
```
[/sblock]

```
Days simulated: 10000

Avg rounds per fight (when survived): 4.0
  1 (10.1%): ==================================
  2 (27.8%): =============================================================
  3 (47.3%): ===================================================================
  4 (64.4%): ==========================================================
  5 (77.4%): ============================================
  6 (86.1%): ==============================
  7 (91.7%): ===================
  8 (95.4%): ============
  9 (97.5%): =======
 10 (98.7%): ====
 11 (99.3%): ==

Avg fights survived: 4.8
  1  (2.6%): =
  3  (6.6%): =
  4  (8.0%): =
  5(100.0%): ===================================================================

Avg surges remaining (survivors only): 5.8 of 13
  0  (3.8%): =================
  1  (7.4%): =================
  2 (12.6%): ========================
  3 (20.7%): ======================================
  4 (31.5%): ===================================================
  5 (45.0%): ================================================================
  6 (58.8%): =================================================================
  7 (72.9%): ===================================================================
  8 (84.1%): =====================================================
  9 (92.4%): =======================================
 10 (96.8%): =====================
 11 (99.1%): ==========
 12 (99.9%): ===

Survival rate: 92.0% +/- 0.5%
```
[sblock=Example combats]
[sblock=Example of 0 fight(s) survived (0.5% chance)

```
FIGHT #1:
  Roll initiative!
    Ragnarok rolls 11 initiative (1d20+1; rolled 10).
    Soldier rolls 17 initiative (1d20+3; rolled 14).
    Initiative order: 
      Soldier
      Ragnarok
  
  Round 1:
    Soldier's turn:
      HP: 29; Temp HP: 0; Surges: 1
      AC: 17; Action Points: 0
      Soldier Encounter Attack (standard action, encounter):
        Attacks Ragnarok with 27 vs. 19 AC (1d20+8; rolled 19).
        Hits: 15 damage (2d10+3; rolled 9, 3).
        Ragnarok has 23 hp remaining (38 hp - 15 damage).
        Soldier Encounter Attack has been expended.
    Ragnarok's turn:
      HP: 23; Temp HP: 0; Surges: 13
      AC: 19; Action Points: 1
      Knee Breaker (standard action, daily):
        Attacks Soldier with 7 vs. 17 AC (1d20+6; rolled 1).
        Misses:
          14 damage (half of 2d10+8; rolled 10, 10).
          Grant 4 temporary hit points.
        Soldier has 15 hp remaining (29 hp - 14 damage).
        Ragnarok gains 4 temp hp (had 0; applied 4; wasted 0).
        Knee Breaker has been expended.
      Spend Action Point (free action, encounter):
        Ragnarok spends an action point (0 remaining).
        Ragnarok gains a standard action.
        Spend Action Point has been expended.
      Distracting Spate (standard action, encounter):
        Attacks Soldier with 12 vs. 17 AC (1d20+6; rolled 6).
        Misses.
        Distracting Spate has been expended.
      Second Wind (minor action, encounter):
        Ragnarok spends a healing surge (12 remaining).
        Ragnarok heals 9 hp (23 hp -> 32 hp; 0 hp wasted).
        Ragnarok gains +2 defense bonus (until end of next turn).
        Second Wind has been expended.
    
  Round 2:
    Soldier's turn:
      HP: 15; Temp HP: 0; Surges: 1
      AC: 17; Action Points: 0
      Soldier Basic Attack (standard action, at_will):
        Attacks Ragnarok with 25 vs. 21 AC (1d20+8; rolled 17).
        Hits: 9 damage (1d10+3; rolled 6).
        Ragnarok deflects 4 damage; 5 gets through (4 temp hp - 9 damage).
        Ragnarok has 27 hp remaining (32 hp - 5 damage).
    Ragnarok's turn:
      HP: 27; Temp HP: 0; Surges: 12
      AC: 21; Action Points: 0
      Conditions:
        +2 defense bonus (until end of this turn).
      Crushing Surge (standard action, at_will):
        Attacks Soldier with 12 vs. 17 AC (1d20+6; rolled 6).
        Misses: Grant 4 temporary hit points.
        Ragnarok gains 4 temp hp (had 0; applied 4; wasted 0).
      Ragnarok's +2 defense bonus expires.
    
  Round 3:
    Soldier's turn:
      HP: 15; Temp HP: 0; Surges: 1
      AC: 17; Action Points: 0
      Soldier Basic Attack (standard action, at_will):
        Attacks Ragnarok with 23 vs. 19 AC (1d20+8; rolled 15).
        Hits: 11 damage (1d10+3; rolled 8).
        Ragnarok deflects 4 damage; 7 gets through (4 temp hp - 11 damage).
        Ragnarok has 20 hp remaining (27 hp - 7 damage).
    Ragnarok's turn:
      HP: 20; Temp HP: 0; Surges: 12
      AC: 19; Action Points: 0
      Brash Strike (standard action, at_will):
        Attacks Soldier with 15 vs. 17 AC (1d20+8; rolled 7).
        Misses.
        Effect: Opponent gets combat advantage until start of next turn.
        Soldier gains combat advantage (until start of next turn).
    
  Round 4:
    Soldier's turn:
      HP: 15; Temp HP: 0; Surges: 1
      AC: 17; Action Points: 0
      Conditions:
        Combat advantage (until start of opponent's next turn).
      Soldier Basic Attack (standard action, at_will):
        Attacks Ragnarok with 30 vs. 19 AC (1d20+10; rolled 20).
        Crits: 13 damage (1d10[max]+3; rolled max).
        Ragnarok has 7 hp remaining (20 hp - 13 damage).
    Ragnarok's turn:
      HP: 7; Temp HP: 0; Surges: 12
      AC: 19; Action Points: 0
      Soldier's combat advantage expires.
      Crushing Surge (standard action, at_will):
        Attacks Soldier with 11 vs. 17 AC (1d20+6; rolled 5).
        Misses: Grant 4 temporary hit points.
        Ragnarok gains 4 temp hp (had 0; applied 4; wasted 0).
    
  Round 5:
    Soldier's turn:
      HP: 15; Temp HP: 0; Surges: 1
      AC: 17; Action Points: 0
      Soldier Basic Attack (standard action, at_will):
        Attacks Ragnarok with 20 vs. 19 AC (1d20+8; rolled 12).
        Hits: 7 damage (1d10+3; rolled 4).
        Ragnarok deflects 4 damage; 3 gets through (4 temp hp - 7 damage).
        Ragnarok has 4 hp remaining (7 hp - 3 damage).
    Ragnarok's turn:
      HP: 4; Temp HP: 0; Surges: 12
      AC: 19; Action Points: 0
      Brash Strike (standard action, at_will):
        Attacks Soldier with 11 vs. 17 AC (1d20+8; rolled 3).
        Misses.
        Effect: Opponent gets combat advantage until start of next turn.
        Soldier gains combat advantage (until start of next turn).
    
  Round 6:
    Soldier's turn:
      HP: 15; Temp HP: 0; Surges: 1
      AC: 17; Action Points: 0
      Conditions:
        Combat advantage (until start of opponent's next turn).
      Soldier Basic Attack (standard action, at_will):
        Attacks Ragnarok with 22 vs. 19 AC (1d20+10; rolled 12).
        Hits: 6 damage (1d10+3; rolled 3).
        Ragnarok has -2 hp remaining (4 hp - 6 damage).
    Ragnarok's turn:
      HP: -2; Temp HP: 0; Surges: 12
      AC: 19; Action Points: 0
      Soldier's combat advantage expires.
      Ragnarok is dying (0 death saves failed).
        Rolls death saving throw and gets a 3 (1d20; rolled 3).
        Fails. 2 failures remaining before death.
    
  Round 7:
    Soldier's turn:
      HP: 15; Temp HP: 0; Surges: 1
      AC: 17; Action Points: 0
      Soldier Basic Attack (standard action, at_will):
        Attacks Ragnarok with 25 vs. 19 AC (1d20+8; rolled 17).
        Hits: 4 damage (1d10+3; rolled 1).
        Ragnarok has -6 hp remaining (-2 hp - 4 damage).
    Ragnarok's turn:
      HP: -6; Temp HP: 0; Surges: 12
      AC: 19; Action Points: 0
      Ragnarok is dying (1 death saves failed).
        Rolls death saving throw and gets a 5 (1d20; rolled 5).
        Fails. 1 failures remaining before death.
    
  Round 8:
    Soldier's turn:
      HP: 15; Temp HP: 0; Surges: 1
      AC: 17; Action Points: 0
      Soldier Basic Attack (standard action, at_will):
        Attacks Ragnarok with 25 vs. 19 AC (1d20+8; rolled 17).
        Hits: 12 damage (1d10+3; rolled 9).
        Ragnarok has -18 hp remaining (-6 hp - 12 damage).
    Ragnarok's turn:
      HP: -18; Temp HP: 0; Surges: 12
      AC: 19; Action Points: 0
      Ragnarok is dying (2 death saves failed).
        Rolls death saving throw and gets a 5 (1d20; rolled 5).
        Fails. 0 failures remaining before death.
    
  Villains win!
```
[/sblock]
[sblock=Example of 1 fight(s) survived (2.1% chance)

```
FIGHT #1:
  Roll initiative!
    Ragnarok rolls 3 initiative (1d20+1; rolled 2).
    Soldier rolls 23 initiative (1d20+3; rolled 20).
    Initiative order: 
      Soldier
      Ragnarok
  
  Round 1:
    Soldier's turn:
      HP: 29; Temp HP: 0; Surges: 1
      AC: 17; Action Points: 0
      Soldier Basic Attack (standard action, at_will):
        Attacks Ragnarok with 27 vs. 19 AC (1d20+8; rolled 19).
        Hits: 8 damage (1d10+3; rolled 5).
        Ragnarok has 30 hp remaining (38 hp - 8 damage).
    Ragnarok's turn:
      HP: 30; Temp HP: 0; Surges: 13
      AC: 19; Action Points: 1
      Knee Breaker (standard action, daily):
        Attacks Soldier with 19 vs. 17 AC (1d20+6; rolled 13).
        Hits:
          18 damage (2d10+8; rolled 9, 1).
          Grant 8 temporary hit points.
        Soldier has 11 hp remaining (29 hp - 18 damage).
        Ragnarok gains 8 temp hp (had 0; applied 8; wasted 0).
        Knee Breaker has been expended.
      Spend Action Point (free action, encounter):
        Ragnarok spends an action point (0 remaining).
        Ragnarok gains a standard action.
        Spend Action Point has been expended.
      Brash Strike (standard action, at_will):
        Attacks Soldier with 28 vs. 17 AC (1d20+8; rolled 20).
        Crits:
          25 damage (1d10[max]+8 + 1d12; rolled max + 7).
          Grant 4 temporary hit points.
        Soldier has -14 hp remaining (11 hp - 25 damage).
        Ragnarok gains 0 temp hp (had 8; applied 4; wasted 4).
        Effect: Opponent gets combat advantage until start of next turn.
        Soldier gains combat advantage (until start of next turn).
    Soldier has died!
    
  Heroes win!
  Ragnarok takes a short rest.
    Ragnarok has 30 hp; wants at least 34 hp (maximum is 38 hp).
      Ragnarok spends a healing surge (12 remaining).
      Ragnarok heals 9 hp (30 hp -> 38 hp; 1 hp wasted).
    Temporary hit points expire.
    Spend Action Point recharges.
  
FIGHT #2:
  Roll initiative!
    Ragnarok rolls 3 initiative (1d20+1; rolled 2).
    Soldier rolls 21 initiative (1d20+3; rolled 18).
    Initiative order: 
      Soldier
      Ragnarok
  
  Round 1:
    Soldier's turn:
      HP: 29; Temp HP: 0; Surges: 1
      AC: 17; Action Points: 0
      Soldier Basic Attack (standard action, at_will):
        Attacks Ragnarok with 17 vs. 19 AC (1d20+8; rolled 9).
        Misses.
    Ragnarok's turn:
      HP: 38; Temp HP: 0; Surges: 12
      AC: 19; Action Points: 0
      Brash Strike (standard action, at_will):
        Attacks Soldier with 12 vs. 17 AC (1d20+8; rolled 4).
        Misses.
        Effect: Opponent gets combat advantage until start of next turn.
        Soldier gains combat advantage (until start of next turn).
    
  Round 2:
    Soldier's turn:
      HP: 29; Temp HP: 0; Surges: 1
      AC: 17; Action Points: 0
      Conditions:
        Combat advantage (until start of opponent's next turn).
      Soldier Encounter Attack (standard action, encounter):
        Attacks Ragnarok with 26 vs. 19 AC (1d20+10; rolled 16).
        Hits: 17 damage (2d10+3; rolled 6, 8).
        Ragnarok has 21 hp remaining (38 hp - 17 damage).
        Soldier Encounter Attack has been expended.
    Ragnarok's turn:
      HP: 21; Temp HP: 0; Surges: 12
      AC: 19; Action Points: 0
      Soldier's combat advantage expires.
      Brash Strike (standard action, at_will):
        Attacks Soldier with 13 vs. 17 AC (1d20+8; rolled 5).
        Misses.
        Effect: Opponent gets combat advantage until start of next turn.
        Soldier gains combat advantage (until start of next turn).
      Second Wind (minor action, encounter):
        Ragnarok spends a healing surge (11 remaining).
        Ragnarok heals 9 hp (21 hp -> 30 hp; 0 hp wasted).
        Ragnarok gains +2 defense bonus (until end of next turn).
        Second Wind has been expended.
    
  Round 3:
    Soldier's turn:
      HP: 29; Temp HP: 0; Surges: 1
      AC: 17; Action Points: 0
      Conditions:
        Combat advantage (until start of opponent's next turn).
      Soldier Basic Attack (standard action, at_will):
        Attacks Ragnarok with 30 vs. 21 AC (1d20+10; rolled 20).
        Crits: 13 damage (1d10[max]+3; rolled max).
        Ragnarok has 17 hp remaining (30 hp - 13 damage).
    Ragnarok's turn:
      HP: 17; Temp HP: 0; Surges: 11
      AC: 21; Action Points: 0
      Soldier's combat advantage expires.
      Conditions:
        +2 defense bonus (until end of this turn).
      Crushing Surge (standard action, at_will):
        Attacks Soldier with 8 vs. 17 AC (1d20+6; rolled 2).
        Misses: Grant 4 temporary hit points.
        Ragnarok gains 4 temp hp (had 0; applied 4; wasted 0).
      Ragnarok's +2 defense bonus expires.
    
  Round 4:
    Soldier's turn:
      HP: 29; Temp HP: 0; Surges: 1
      AC: 17; Action Points: 0
      Soldier Basic Attack (standard action, at_will):
        Attacks Ragnarok with 15 vs. 19 AC (1d20+8; rolled 7).
        Misses.
    Ragnarok's turn:
      HP: 17; Temp HP: 4; Surges: 11
      AC: 19; Action Points: 0
      Distracting Spate (standard action, encounter):
        Attacks Soldier with 16 vs. 17 AC (1d20+6; rolled 10).
        Misses.
        Distracting Spate has been expended.
    
  Round 5:
    Soldier's turn:
      HP: 29; Temp HP: 0; Surges: 1
      AC: 17; Action Points: 0
      Soldier Basic Attack (standard action, at_will):
        Attacks Ragnarok with 28 vs. 19 AC (1d20+8; rolled 20).
        Crits: 13 damage (1d10[max]+3; rolled max).
        Ragnarok deflects 4 damage; 9 gets through (4 temp hp - 13 damage).
        Ragnarok has 8 hp remaining (17 hp - 9 damage).
    Ragnarok's turn:
      HP: 8; Temp HP: 0; Surges: 11
      AC: 19; Action Points: 0
      Crushing Surge (standard action, at_will):
        Attacks Soldier with 11 vs. 17 AC (1d20+6; rolled 5).
        Misses: Grant 4 temporary hit points.
        Ragnarok gains 4 temp hp (had 0; applied 4; wasted 0).
    
  Round 6:
    Soldier's turn:
      HP: 29; Temp HP: 0; Surges: 1
      AC: 17; Action Points: 0
      Soldier Basic Attack (standard action, at_will):
        Attacks Ragnarok with 20 vs. 19 AC (1d20+8; rolled 12).
        Hits: 11 damage (1d10+3; rolled 8).
        Ragnarok deflects 4 damage; 7 gets through (4 temp hp - 11 damage).
        Ragnarok has 1 hp remaining (8 hp - 7 damage).
    Ragnarok's turn:
      HP: 1; Temp HP: 0; Surges: 11
      AC: 19; Action Points: 0
      Brash Strike (standard action, at_will):
        Attacks Soldier with 9 vs. 17 AC (1d20+8; rolled 1).
        Misses.
        Effect: Opponent gets combat advantage until start of next turn.
        Soldier gains combat advantage (until start of next turn).
    
  Round 7:
    Soldier's turn:
      HP: 29; Temp HP: 0; Surges: 1
      AC: 17; Action Points: 0
      Conditions:
        Combat advantage (until start of opponent's next turn).
      Soldier Basic Attack (standard action, at_will):
        Attacks Ragnarok with 12 vs. 19 AC (1d20+10; rolled 2).
        Misses.
    Ragnarok's turn:
      HP: 1; Temp HP: 0; Surges: 11
      AC: 19; Action Points: 0
      Soldier's combat advantage expires.
      Crushing Surge (standard action, at_will):
        Attacks Soldier with 20 vs. 17 AC (1d20+6; rolled 14).
        Hits:
          13 damage (1d10+4; rolled 9).
          Grant 8 temporary hit points.
        Soldier has 16 hp remaining (29 hp - 13 damage).
        Ragnarok gains 8 temp hp (had 0; applied 8; wasted 0).
    
  Round 8:
    Soldier's turn:
      HP: 16; Temp HP: 0; Surges: 1
      AC: 17; Action Points: 0
      Soldier Basic Attack (standard action, at_will):
        Attacks Ragnarok with 11 vs. 19 AC (1d20+8; rolled 3).
        Misses.
    Ragnarok's turn:
      HP: 1; Temp HP: 8; Surges: 11
      AC: 19; Action Points: 0
      Crushing Surge (standard action, at_will):
        Attacks Soldier with 10 vs. 17 AC (1d20+6; rolled 4).
        Misses: Grant 4 temporary hit points.
        Ragnarok gains 0 temp hp (had 8; applied 4; wasted 4).
    
  Round 9:
    Soldier's turn:
      HP: 16; Temp HP: 0; Surges: 1
      AC: 17; Action Points: 0
      Soldier Basic Attack (standard action, at_will):
        Attacks Ragnarok with 24 vs. 19 AC (1d20+8; rolled 16).
        Hits: 9 damage (1d10+3; rolled 6).
        Ragnarok deflects 8 damage; 1 gets through (8 temp hp - 9 damage).
        Ragnarok has 0 hp remaining (1 hp - 1 damage).
    Ragnarok's turn:
      HP: 0; Temp HP: 0; Surges: 11
      AC: 19; Action Points: 0
      Ragnarok is dying (0 death saves failed).
        Rolls death saving throw and gets a 12 (1d20; rolled 12).
        Passes.
    
  Round 10:
    Soldier's turn:
      HP: 16; Temp HP: 0; Surges: 1
      AC: 17; Action Points: 0
      Soldier Basic Attack (standard action, at_will):
        Attacks Ragnarok with 13 vs. 19 AC (1d20+8; rolled 5).
        Misses.
    Ragnarok's turn:
      HP: 0; Temp HP: 0; Surges: 11
      AC: 19; Action Points: 0
      Ragnarok is dying (0 death saves failed).
        Rolls death saving throw and gets a 19 (1d20; rolled 19).
        Passes.
    
  Round 11:
    Soldier's turn:
      HP: 16; Temp HP: 0; Surges: 1
      AC: 17; Action Points: 0
      Soldier Basic Attack (standard action, at_will):
        Attacks Ragnarok with 23 vs. 19 AC (1d20+8; rolled 15).
        Hits: 6 damage (1d10+3; rolled 3).
        Ragnarok has -6 hp remaining (0 hp - 6 damage).
    Ragnarok's turn:
      HP: -6; Temp HP: 0; Surges: 11
      AC: 19; Action Points: 0
      Ragnarok is dying (0 death saves failed).
        Rolls death saving throw and gets a 11 (1d20; rolled 11).
        Passes.
    
  Round 12:
    Soldier's turn:
      HP: 16; Temp HP: 0; Surges: 1
      AC: 17; Action Points: 0
      Soldier Basic Attack (standard action, at_will):
        Attacks Ragnarok with 10 vs. 19 AC (1d20+8; rolled 2).
        Misses.
    Ragnarok's turn:
      HP: -6; Temp HP: 0; Surges: 11
      AC: 19; Action Points: 0
      Ragnarok is dying (0 death saves failed).
        Rolls death saving throw and gets a 17 (1d20; rolled 17).
        Passes.
    
  Round 13:
    Soldier's turn:
      HP: 16; Temp HP: 0; Surges: 1
      AC: 17; Action Points: 0
      Soldier Basic Attack (standard action, at_will):
        Attacks Ragnarok with 27 vs. 19 AC (1d20+8; rolled 19).
        Hits: 7 damage (1d10+3; rolled 4).
        Ragnarok has -13 hp remaining (-6 hp - 7 damage).
    Ragnarok's turn:
      HP: -13; Temp HP: 0; Surges: 11
      AC: 19; Action Points: 0
      Ragnarok is dying (0 death saves failed).
        Rolls death saving throw and gets a 1 (1d20; rolled 1).
        Fails. 2 failures remaining before death.
    
  Round 14:
    Soldier's turn:
      HP: 16; Temp HP: 0; Surges: 1
      AC: 17; Action Points: 0
      Soldier Basic Attack (standard action, at_will):
        Attacks Ragnarok with 18 vs. 19 AC (1d20+8; rolled 10).
        Misses.
    Ragnarok's turn:
      HP: -13; Temp HP: 0; Surges: 11
      AC: 19; Action Points: 0
      Ragnarok is dying (1 death saves failed).
        Rolls death saving throw and gets a 2 (1d20; rolled 2).
        Fails. 1 failures remaining before death.
    
  Round 15:
    Soldier's turn:
      HP: 16; Temp HP: 0; Surges: 1
      AC: 17; Action Points: 0
      Soldier Basic Attack (standard action, at_will):
        Attacks Ragnarok with 19 vs. 19 AC (1d20+8; rolled 11).
        Hits: 10 damage (1d10+3; rolled 7).
        Ragnarok has -23 hp remaining (-13 hp - 10 damage).
    Ragnarok has died!
    
  Villains win!
```
[/sblock]
[sblock=Example of 2 fight(s) survived (1.3% chance)

```
FIGHT #1:
  Roll initiative!
    Ragnarok rolls 16 initiative (1d20+1; rolled 15).
    Soldier rolls 21 initiative (1d20+3; rolled 18).
    Initiative order: 
      Soldier
      Ragnarok
  
  Round 1:
    Soldier's turn:
      HP: 29; Temp HP: 0; Surges: 1
      AC: 17; Action Points: 0
      Soldier Encounter Attack (standard action, encounter):
        Attacks Ragnarok with 15 vs. 19 AC (1d20+8; rolled 7).
        Misses.
        Soldier Encounter Attack has been expended.
    Ragnarok's turn:
      HP: 38; Temp HP: 0; Surges: 13
      AC: 19; Action Points: 1
      Distracting Spate (standard action, encounter):
        Attacks Soldier with 20 vs. 17 AC (1d20+6; rolled 14).
        Hits:
          11 damage (2d10+4; rolled 6, 1).
          Gain combat advantage until end of next turn.
          Grant 4 temporary hit points.
        Soldier has 18 hp remaining (29 hp - 11 damage).
        Ragnarok gains combat advantage (until end of next turn).
        Ragnarok gains 4 temp hp (had 0; applied 4; wasted 0).
        Distracting Spate has been expended.
      Spend Action Point (free action, encounter):
        Ragnarok spends an action point (0 remaining).
        Ragnarok gains a standard action.
        Spend Action Point has been expended.
      Crushing Surge (standard action, at_will):
        Attacks Soldier with 28 vs. 17 AC (1d20+8; rolled 20).
        Crits:
          16 damage (1d10[max]+4 + 1d12; rolled max + 2).
          Grant 8 temporary hit points.
        Soldier has 2 hp remaining (18 hp - 16 damage).
        Ragnarok gains 4 temp hp (had 4; applied 8; wasted 4).
    
  Round 2:
    Soldier's turn:
      HP: 2; Temp HP: 0; Surges: 1
      AC: 17; Action Points: 0
      Soldier Basic Attack (standard action, at_will):
        Attacks Ragnarok with 17 vs. 19 AC (1d20+8; rolled 9).
        Misses.
    Ragnarok's turn:
      HP: 38; Temp HP: 8; Surges: 13
      AC: 19; Action Points: 0
      Conditions:
        Combat advantage (until end of this turn).
      Knee Breaker (standard action, daily):
        Attacks Soldier with 9 vs. 17 AC (1d20+8; rolled 1).
        Misses:
          14 damage (half of 2d10+8; rolled 10, 10).
          Grant 4 temporary hit points.
        Soldier has -12 hp remaining (2 hp - 14 damage).
        Ragnarok gains 0 temp hp (had 8; applied 4; wasted 4).
        Knee Breaker has been expended.
      Ragnarok's combat advantage expires.
    Soldier has died!
    
  Heroes win!
  Ragnarok takes a short rest.
    Ragnarok has 38 hp; wants at least 34 hp (maximum is 38 hp).
    Temporary hit points expire.
    Distracting Spate recharges.
    Spend Action Point recharges.
  
FIGHT #2:
  Roll initiative!
    Ragnarok rolls 12 initiative (1d20+1; rolled 11).
    Soldier rolls 22 initiative (1d20+3; rolled 19).
    Initiative order: 
      Soldier
      Ragnarok
  
  Round 1:
    Soldier's turn:
      HP: 29; Temp HP: 0; Surges: 1
      AC: 17; Action Points: 0
      Soldier Basic Attack (standard action, at_will):
        Attacks Ragnarok with 24 vs. 19 AC (1d20+8; rolled 16).
        Hits: 9 damage (1d10+3; rolled 6).
        Ragnarok has 29 hp remaining (38 hp - 9 damage).
    Ragnarok's turn:
      HP: 29; Temp HP: 0; Surges: 13
      AC: 19; Action Points: 0
      Second Wind (minor action, encounter):
        Ragnarok spends a healing surge (12 remaining).
        Ragnarok heals 9 hp (29 hp -> 38 hp; 0 hp wasted).
        Ragnarok gains +2 defense bonus (until end of next turn).
        Second Wind has been expended.
      Brash Strike (standard action, at_will):
        Attacks Soldier with 28 vs. 17 AC (1d20+8; rolled 20).
        Crits:
          22 damage (1d10[max]+8 + 1d12; rolled max + 4).
          Grant 4 temporary hit points.
        Soldier has 7 hp remaining (29 hp - 22 damage).
        Ragnarok gains 4 temp hp (had 0; applied 4; wasted 0).
        Effect: Opponent gets combat advantage until start of next turn.
        Soldier gains combat advantage (until start of next turn).
    
  Round 2:
    Soldier's turn:
      HP: 7; Temp HP: 0; Surges: 1
      AC: 17; Action Points: 0
      Conditions:
        Combat advantage (until start of opponent's next turn).
      Soldier Basic Attack (standard action, at_will):
        Attacks Ragnarok with 11 vs. 21 AC (1d20+10; rolled 1).
        Misses.
    Ragnarok's turn:
      HP: 38; Temp HP: 4; Surges: 12
      AC: 21; Action Points: 0
      Soldier's combat advantage expires.
      Conditions:
        +2 defense bonus (until end of this turn).
      Crushing Surge (standard action, at_will):
        Attacks Soldier with 21 vs. 17 AC (1d20+6; rolled 15).
        Hits:
          13 damage (1d10+4; rolled 9).
          Grant 8 temporary hit points.
        Soldier has -6 hp remaining (7 hp - 13 damage).
        Ragnarok gains 4 temp hp (had 4; applied 8; wasted 4).
      Ragnarok's +2 defense bonus expires.
    Soldier has died!
    
  Heroes win!
  Ragnarok takes a short rest.
    Ragnarok has 38 hp; wants at least 34 hp (maximum is 38 hp).
    Temporary hit points expire.
    Second Wind recharges.
    Milestone:
      Ragnarok gains an action point.
  
FIGHT #3:
  Roll initiative!
    Ragnarok rolls 2 initiative (1d20+1; rolled 1).
    Soldier rolls 16 initiative (1d20+3; rolled 13).
    Initiative order: 
      Soldier
      Ragnarok
  
  Round 1:
    Soldier's turn:
      HP: 29; Temp HP: 0; Surges: 1
      AC: 17; Action Points: 0
      Soldier Encounter Attack (standard action, encounter):
        Attacks Ragnarok with 25 vs. 19 AC (1d20+8; rolled 17).
        Hits: 16 damage (2d10+3; rolled 7, 6).
        Ragnarok has 22 hp remaining (38 hp - 16 damage).
        Soldier Encounter Attack has been expended.
    Ragnarok's turn:
      HP: 22; Temp HP: 0; Surges: 12
      AC: 19; Action Points: 1
      Distracting Spate (standard action, encounter):
        Attacks Soldier with 12 vs. 17 AC (1d20+6; rolled 6).
        Misses.
        Distracting Spate has been expended.
      Spend Action Point (free action, encounter):
        Ragnarok spends an action point (0 remaining).
        Ragnarok gains a standard action.
        Spend Action Point has been expended.
      Brash Strike (standard action, at_will):
        Attacks Soldier with 12 vs. 17 AC (1d20+8; rolled 4).
        Misses.
        Effect: Opponent gets combat advantage until start of next turn.
        Soldier gains combat advantage (until start of next turn).
      Second Wind (minor action, encounter):
        Ragnarok spends a healing surge (11 remaining).
        Ragnarok heals 9 hp (22 hp -> 31 hp; 0 hp wasted).
        Ragnarok gains +2 defense bonus (until end of next turn).
        Second Wind has been expended.
    
  Round 2:
    Soldier's turn:
      HP: 29; Temp HP: 0; Surges: 1
      AC: 17; Action Points: 0
      Conditions:
        Combat advantage (until start of opponent's next turn).
      Soldier Basic Attack (standard action, at_will):
        Attacks Ragnarok with 27 vs. 21 AC (1d20+10; rolled 17).
        Hits: 13 damage (1d10+3; rolled 10).
        Ragnarok has 18 hp remaining (31 hp - 13 damage).
    Ragnarok's turn:
      HP: 18; Temp HP: 0; Surges: 11
      AC: 21; Action Points: 0
      Soldier's combat advantage expires.
      Conditions:
        +2 defense bonus (until end of this turn).
      Crushing Surge (standard action, at_will):
        Attacks Soldier with 19 vs. 17 AC (1d20+6; rolled 13).
        Hits:
          11 damage (1d10+4; rolled 7).
          Grant 8 temporary hit points.
        Soldier has 18 hp remaining (29 hp - 11 damage).
        Ragnarok gains 8 temp hp (had 0; applied 8; wasted 0).
      Ragnarok's +2 defense bonus expires.
    
  Round 3:
    Soldier's turn:
      HP: 18; Temp HP: 0; Surges: 1
      AC: 17; Action Points: 0
      Soldier Basic Attack (standard action, at_will):
        Attacks Ragnarok with 21 vs. 19 AC (1d20+8; rolled 13).
        Hits: 9 damage (1d10+3; rolled 6).
        Ragnarok deflects 8 damage; 1 gets through (8 temp hp - 9 damage).
        Ragnarok has 17 hp remaining (18 hp - 1 damage).
    Ragnarok's turn:
      HP: 17; Temp HP: 0; Surges: 11
      AC: 19; Action Points: 0
      Brash Strike (standard action, at_will):
        Attacks Soldier with 12 vs. 17 AC (1d20+8; rolled 4).
        Misses.
        Effect: Opponent gets combat advantage until start of next turn.
        Soldier gains combat advantage (until start of next turn).
    
  Round 4:
    Soldier's turn:
      HP: 18; Temp HP: 0; Surges: 1
      AC: 17; Action Points: 0
      Conditions:
        Combat advantage (until start of opponent's next turn).
      Soldier Basic Attack (standard action, at_will):
        Attacks Ragnarok with 11 vs. 19 AC (1d20+10; rolled 1).
        Misses.
    Ragnarok's turn:
      HP: 17; Temp HP: 0; Surges: 11
      AC: 19; Action Points: 0
      Soldier's combat advantage expires.
      Crushing Surge (standard action, at_will):
        Attacks Soldier with 12 vs. 17 AC (1d20+6; rolled 6).
        Misses: Grant 4 temporary hit points.
        Ragnarok gains 4 temp hp (had 0; applied 4; wasted 0).
    
  Round 5:
    Soldier's turn:
      HP: 18; Temp HP: 0; Surges: 1
      AC: 17; Action Points: 0
      Soldier Basic Attack (standard action, at_will):
        Attacks Ragnarok with 19 vs. 19 AC (1d20+8; rolled 11).
        Hits: 6 damage (1d10+3; rolled 3).
        Ragnarok deflects 4 damage; 2 gets through (4 temp hp - 6 damage).
        Ragnarok has 15 hp remaining (17 hp - 2 damage).
    Ragnarok's turn:
      HP: 15; Temp HP: 0; Surges: 11
      AC: 19; Action Points: 0
      Brash Strike (standard action, at_will):
        Attacks Soldier with 20 vs. 17 AC (1d20+8; rolled 12).
        Hits:
          17 damage (1d10+8; rolled 9).
          Grant 4 temporary hit points.
        Soldier has 1 hp remaining (18 hp - 17 damage).
        Ragnarok gains 4 temp hp (had 0; applied 4; wasted 0).
        Effect: Opponent gets combat advantage until start of next turn.
        Soldier gains combat advantage (until start of next turn).
    
  Round 6:
    Soldier's turn:
      HP: 1; Temp HP: 0; Surges: 1
      AC: 17; Action Points: 0
      Conditions:
        Combat advantage (until start of opponent's next turn).
      Soldier Basic Attack (standard action, at_will):
        Attacks Ragnarok with 23 vs. 19 AC (1d20+10; rolled 13).
        Hits: 6 damage (1d10+3; rolled 3).
        Ragnarok deflects 4 damage; 2 gets through (4 temp hp - 6 damage).
        Ragnarok has 13 hp remaining (15 hp - 2 damage).
    Ragnarok's turn:
      HP: 13; Temp HP: 0; Surges: 11
      AC: 19; Action Points: 0
      Soldier's combat advantage expires.
      Brash Strike (standard action, at_will):
        Attacks Soldier with 11 vs. 17 AC (1d20+8; rolled 3).
        Misses.
        Effect: Opponent gets combat advantage until start of next turn.
        Soldier gains combat advantage (until start of next turn).
    
  Round 7:
    Soldier's turn:
      HP: 1; Temp HP: 0; Surges: 1
      AC: 17; Action Points: 0
      Conditions:
        Combat advantage (until start of opponent's next turn).
      Soldier Basic Attack (standard action, at_will):
        Attacks Ragnarok with 12 vs. 19 AC (1d20+10; rolled 2).
        Misses.
    Ragnarok's turn:
      HP: 13; Temp HP: 0; Surges: 11
      AC: 19; Action Points: 0
      Soldier's combat advantage expires.
      Brash Strike (standard action, at_will):
        Attacks Soldier with 13 vs. 17 AC (1d20+8; rolled 5).
        Misses.
        Effect: Opponent gets combat advantage until start of next turn.
        Soldier gains combat advantage (until start of next turn).
    
  Round 8:
    Soldier's turn:
      HP: 1; Temp HP: 0; Surges: 1
      AC: 17; Action Points: 0
      Conditions:
        Combat advantage (until start of opponent's next turn).
      Soldier Basic Attack (standard action, at_will):
        Attacks Ragnarok with 19 vs. 19 AC (1d20+10; rolled 9).
        Hits: 11 damage (1d10+3; rolled 8).
        Ragnarok has 2 hp remaining (13 hp - 11 damage).
    Ragnarok's turn:
      HP: 2; Temp HP: 0; Surges: 11
      AC: 19; Action Points: 0
      Soldier's combat advantage expires.
      Crushing Surge (standard action, at_will):
        Attacks Soldier with 11 vs. 17 AC (1d20+6; rolled 5).
        Misses: Grant 4 temporary hit points.
        Ragnarok gains 4 temp hp (had 0; applied 4; wasted 0).
    
  Round 9:
    Soldier's turn:
      HP: 1; Temp HP: 0; Surges: 1
      AC: 17; Action Points: 0
      Soldier Basic Attack (standard action, at_will):
        Attacks Ragnarok with 25 vs. 19 AC (1d20+8; rolled 17).
        Hits: 12 damage (1d10+3; rolled 9).
        Ragnarok deflects 4 damage; 8 gets through (4 temp hp - 12 damage).
        Ragnarok has -6 hp remaining (2 hp - 8 damage).
    Ragnarok's turn:
      HP: -6; Temp HP: 0; Surges: 11
      AC: 19; Action Points: 0
      Ragnarok is dying (0 death saves failed).
        Rolls death saving throw and gets a 2 (1d20; rolled 2).
        Fails. 2 failures remaining before death.
    
  Round 10:
    Soldier's turn:
      HP: 1; Temp HP: 0; Surges: 1
      AC: 17; Action Points: 0
      Soldier Basic Attack (standard action, at_will):
        Attacks Ragnarok with 10 vs. 19 AC (1d20+8; rolled 2).
        Misses.
    Ragnarok's turn:
      HP: -6; Temp HP: 0; Surges: 11
      AC: 19; Action Points: 0
      Ragnarok is dying (1 death saves failed).
        Rolls death saving throw and gets a 15 (1d20; rolled 15).
        Passes.
    
  Round 11:
    Soldier's turn:
      HP: 1; Temp HP: 0; Surges: 1
      AC: 17; Action Points: 0
      Soldier Basic Attack (standard action, at_will):
        Attacks Ragnarok with 12 vs. 19 AC (1d20+8; rolled 4).
        Misses.
    Ragnarok's turn:
      HP: -6; Temp HP: 0; Surges: 11
      AC: 19; Action Points: 0
      Ragnarok is dying (1 death saves failed).
        Rolls death saving throw and gets a 3 (1d20; rolled 3).
        Fails. 1 failures remaining before death.
    
  Round 12:
    Soldier's turn:
      HP: 1; Temp HP: 0; Surges: 1
      AC: 17; Action Points: 0
      Soldier Basic Attack (standard action, at_will):
        Attacks Ragnarok with 17 vs. 19 AC (1d20+8; rolled 9).
        Misses.
    Ragnarok's turn:
      HP: -6; Temp HP: 0; Surges: 11
      AC: 19; Action Points: 0
      Ragnarok is dying (2 death saves failed).
        Rolls death saving throw and gets a 6 (1d20; rolled 6).
        Fails. 0 failures remaining before death.
    
  Villains win!
```
[/sblock]
[sblock=Example of 3 fight(s) survived (2.7% chance)

```
FIGHT #1:
  Roll initiative!
    Ragnarok rolls 18 initiative (1d20+1; rolled 17).
    Soldier rolls 11 initiative (1d20+3; rolled 8).
    Initiative order: 
      Ragnarok
      Soldier
  
  Round 1:
    Ragnarok's turn:
      HP: 38; Temp HP: 0; Surges: 13
      AC: 19; Action Points: 1
      Brash Strike (standard action, at_will):
        Attacks Soldier with 13 vs. 17 AC (1d20+8; rolled 5).
        Misses.
        Effect: Opponent gets combat advantage until start of next turn.
        Soldier gains combat advantage (until start of next turn).
      Spend Action Point (free action, encounter):
        Ragnarok spends an action point (0 remaining).
        Ragnarok gains a standard action.
        Spend Action Point has been expended.
      Brash Strike (standard action, at_will):
        Attacks Soldier with 25 vs. 17 AC (1d20+8; rolled 17).
        Hits:
          17 damage (1d10+8; rolled 9).
          Grant 4 temporary hit points.
        Soldier has 12 hp remaining (29 hp - 17 damage).
        Ragnarok gains 4 temp hp (had 0; applied 4; wasted 0).
        Effect: Opponent gets combat advantage until start of next turn.
        Soldier gains combat advantage (until start of next turn).
    Soldier's turn:
      HP: 12; Temp HP: 0; Surges: 1
      AC: 17; Action Points: 0
      Conditions:
        Combat advantage (until start of opponent's next turn).
        Combat advantage (until start of opponent's next turn).
      Soldier Basic Attack (standard action, at_will):
        Attacks Ragnarok with 27 vs. 19 AC (1d20+10; rolled 17).
        Hits: 10 damage (1d10+3; rolled 7).
        Ragnarok deflects 4 damage; 6 gets through (4 temp hp - 10 damage).
        Ragnarok has 32 hp remaining (38 hp - 6 damage).
    
  Round 2:
    Ragnarok's turn:
      HP: 32; Temp HP: 0; Surges: 13
      AC: 19; Action Points: 0
      Soldier's combat advantage expires.
      Soldier's combat advantage expires.
      Brash Strike (standard action, at_will):
        Attacks Soldier with 22 vs. 17 AC (1d20+8; rolled 14).
        Hits:
          14 damage (1d10+8; rolled 6).
          Grant 4 temporary hit points.
        Soldier has -2 hp remaining (12 hp - 14 damage).
        Ragnarok gains 4 temp hp (had 0; applied 4; wasted 0).
        Effect: Opponent gets combat advantage until start of next turn.
        Soldier gains combat advantage (until start of next turn).
    Soldier has died!
    
  Heroes win!
  Ragnarok takes a short rest.
    Ragnarok has 32 hp; wants at least 34 hp (maximum is 38 hp).
      Ragnarok spends a healing surge (12 remaining).
      Ragnarok heals 9 hp (32 hp -> 38 hp; 3 hp wasted).
    Temporary hit points expire.
    Spend Action Point recharges.
  
FIGHT #2:
  Roll initiative!
    Ragnarok rolls 15 initiative (1d20+1; rolled 14).
    Soldier rolls 22 initiative (1d20+3; rolled 19).
    Initiative order: 
      Soldier
      Ragnarok
  
  Round 1:
    Soldier's turn:
      HP: 29; Temp HP: 0; Surges: 1
      AC: 17; Action Points: 0
      Soldier Basic Attack (standard action, at_will):
        Attacks Ragnarok with 21 vs. 19 AC (1d20+8; rolled 13).
        Hits: 9 damage (1d10+3; rolled 6).
        Ragnarok has 29 hp remaining (38 hp - 9 damage).
    Ragnarok's turn:
      HP: 29; Temp HP: 0; Surges: 12
      AC: 19; Action Points: 0
      Knee Breaker (standard action, daily):
        Attacks Soldier with 20 vs. 17 AC (1d20+6; rolled 14).
        Hits:
          22 damage (2d10+8; rolled 7, 7).
          Grant 8 temporary hit points.
        Soldier has 7 hp remaining (29 hp - 22 damage).
        Ragnarok gains 8 temp hp (had 0; applied 8; wasted 0).
        Knee Breaker has been expended.
      Second Wind (minor action, encounter):
        Ragnarok spends a healing surge (11 remaining).
        Ragnarok heals 9 hp (29 hp -> 38 hp; 0 hp wasted).
        Ragnarok gains +2 defense bonus (until end of next turn).
        Second Wind has been expended.
    
  Round 2:
    Soldier's turn:
      HP: 7; Temp HP: 0; Surges: 1
      AC: 17; Action Points: 0
      Soldier Basic Attack (standard action, at_will):
        Attacks Ragnarok with 16 vs. 21 AC (1d20+8; rolled 8).
        Misses.
    Ragnarok's turn:
      HP: 38; Temp HP: 8; Surges: 11
      AC: 21; Action Points: 0
      Conditions:
        +2 defense bonus (until end of this turn).
      Crushing Surge (standard action, at_will):
        Attacks Soldier with 10 vs. 17 AC (1d20+6; rolled 4).
        Misses: Grant 4 temporary hit points.
        Ragnarok gains 0 temp hp (had 8; applied 4; wasted 4).
      Ragnarok's +2 defense bonus expires.
    
  Round 3:
    Soldier's turn:
      HP: 7; Temp HP: 0; Surges: 1
      AC: 17; Action Points: 0
      Soldier Basic Attack (standard action, at_will):
        Attacks Ragnarok with 26 vs. 19 AC (1d20+8; rolled 18).
        Hits: 7 damage (1d10+3; rolled 4).
        Ragnarok deflects 7 damage; 0 gets through (8 temp hp - 7 damage).
        Ragnarok has 38 hp remaining (38 hp - 0 damage).
    Ragnarok's turn:
      HP: 38; Temp HP: 1; Surges: 11
      AC: 19; Action Points: 0
      Crushing Surge (standard action, at_will):
        Attacks Soldier with 13 vs. 17 AC (1d20+6; rolled 7).
        Misses: Grant 4 temporary hit points.
        Ragnarok gains 3 temp hp (had 1; applied 4; wasted 1).
    
  Round 4:
    Soldier's turn:
      HP: 7; Temp HP: 0; Surges: 1
      AC: 17; Action Points: 0
      Soldier Basic Attack (standard action, at_will):
        Attacks Ragnarok with 25 vs. 19 AC (1d20+8; rolled 17).
        Hits: 4 damage (1d10+3; rolled 1).
        Ragnarok deflects 4 damage; 0 gets through (4 temp hp - 4 damage).
        Ragnarok has 38 hp remaining (38 hp - 0 damage).
    Ragnarok's turn:
      HP: 38; Temp HP: 0; Surges: 11
      AC: 19; Action Points: 0
      Distracting Spate (standard action, encounter):
        Attacks Soldier with 8 vs. 17 AC (1d20+6; rolled 2).
        Misses.
        Distracting Spate has been expended.
    
  Round 5:
    Soldier's turn:
      HP: 7; Temp HP: 0; Surges: 1
      AC: 17; Action Points: 0
      Soldier Encounter Attack (standard action, encounter):
        Attacks Ragnarok with 21 vs. 19 AC (1d20+8; rolled 13).
        Hits: 18 damage (2d10+3; rolled 6, 9).
        Ragnarok has 20 hp remaining (38 hp - 18 damage).
        Soldier Encounter Attack has been expended.
    Ragnarok's turn:
      HP: 20; Temp HP: 0; Surges: 11
      AC: 19; Action Points: 0
      Brash Strike (standard action, at_will):
        Attacks Soldier with 14 vs. 17 AC (1d20+8; rolled 6).
        Misses.
        Effect: Opponent gets combat advantage until start of next turn.
        Soldier gains combat advantage (until start of next turn).
    
  Round 6:
    Soldier's turn:
      HP: 7; Temp HP: 0; Surges: 1
      AC: 17; Action Points: 0
      Conditions:
        Combat advantage (until start of opponent's next turn).
      Soldier Basic Attack (standard action, at_will):
        Attacks Ragnarok with 28 vs. 19 AC (1d20+10; rolled 18).
        Hits: 9 damage (1d10+3; rolled 6).
        Ragnarok has 11 hp remaining (20 hp - 9 damage).
    Ragnarok's turn:
      HP: 11; Temp HP: 0; Surges: 11
      AC: 19; Action Points: 0
      Soldier's combat advantage expires.
      Crushing Surge (standard action, at_will):
        Attacks Soldier with 11 vs. 17 AC (1d20+6; rolled 5).
        Misses: Grant 4 temporary hit points.
        Ragnarok gains 4 temp hp (had 0; applied 4; wasted 0).
    
  Round 7:
    Soldier's turn:
      HP: 7; Temp HP: 0; Surges: 1
      AC: 17; Action Points: 0
      Soldier Basic Attack (standard action, at_will):
        Attacks Ragnarok with 9 vs. 19 AC (1d20+8; rolled 1).
        Misses.
    Ragnarok's turn:
      HP: 11; Temp HP: 4; Surges: 11
      AC: 19; Action Points: 0
      Crushing Surge (standard action, at_will):
        Attacks Soldier with 17 vs. 17 AC (1d20+6; rolled 11).
        Hits:
          5 damage (1d10+4; rolled 1).
          Grant 8 temporary hit points.
        Soldier has 2 hp remaining (7 hp - 5 damage).
        Ragnarok gains 4 temp hp (had 4; applied 8; wasted 4).
    
  Round 8:
    Soldier's turn:
      HP: 2; Temp HP: 0; Surges: 1
      AC: 17; Action Points: 0
      Soldier Basic Attack (standard action, at_will):
        Attacks Ragnarok with 28 vs. 19 AC (1d20+8; rolled 20).
        Crits: 13 damage (1d10[max]+3; rolled max).
        Ragnarok deflects 8 damage; 5 gets through (8 temp hp - 13 damage).
        Ragnarok has 6 hp remaining (11 hp - 5 damage).
    Ragnarok's turn:
      HP: 6; Temp HP: 0; Surges: 11
      AC: 19; Action Points: 0
      Brash Strike (standard action, at_will):
        Attacks Soldier with 17 vs. 17 AC (1d20+8; rolled 9).
        Hits:
          13 damage (1d10+8; rolled 5).
          Grant 4 temporary hit points.
        Soldier has -11 hp remaining (2 hp - 13 damage).
        Ragnarok gains 4 temp hp (had 0; applied 4; wasted 0).
        Effect: Opponent gets combat advantage until start of next turn.
        Soldier gains combat advantage (until start of next turn).
    Soldier has died!
    
  Heroes win!
  Ragnarok takes a short rest.
    Ragnarok has 6 hp; wants at least 34 hp (maximum is 38 hp).
      Ragnarok spends a healing surge (10 remaining).
      Ragnarok heals 9 hp (6 hp -> 15 hp; 0 hp wasted).
      Ragnarok spends a healing surge (9 remaining).
      Ragnarok heals 9 hp (15 hp -> 24 hp; 0 hp wasted).
      Ragnarok spends a healing surge (8 remaining).
      Ragnarok heals 9 hp (24 hp -> 33 hp; 0 hp wasted).
      Ragnarok spends a healing surge (7 remaining).
      Ragnarok heals 9 hp (33 hp -> 38 hp; 4 hp wasted).
    Temporary hit points expire.
    Distracting Spate recharges.
    Second Wind recharges.
    Milestone:
      Ragnarok gains an action point.
  
FIGHT #3:
  Roll initiative!
    Ragnarok rolls 5 initiative (1d20+1; rolled 4).
    Soldier rolls 7 initiative (1d20+3; rolled 4).
    Initiative order: 
      Soldier
      Ragnarok
  
  Round 1:
    Soldier's turn:
      HP: 29; Temp HP: 0; Surges: 1
      AC: 17; Action Points: 0
      Soldier Encounter Attack (standard action, encounter):
        Attacks Ragnarok with 15 vs. 19 AC (1d20+8; rolled 7).
        Misses.
        Soldier Encounter Attack has been expended.
    Ragnarok's turn:
      HP: 38; Temp HP: 0; Surges: 7
      AC: 19; Action Points: 1
      Brash Strike (standard action, at_will):
        Attacks Soldier with 26 vs. 17 AC (1d20+8; rolled 18).
        Hits:
          15 damage (1d10+8; rolled 7).
          Grant 4 temporary hit points.
        Soldier has 14 hp remaining (29 hp - 15 damage).
        Ragnarok gains 4 temp hp (had 0; applied 4; wasted 0).
        Effect: Opponent gets combat advantage until start of next turn.
        Soldier gains combat advantage (until start of next turn).
      Spend Action Point (free action, encounter):
        Ragnarok spends an action point (0 remaining).
        Ragnarok gains a standard action.
        Spend Action Point has been expended.
      Brash Strike (standard action, at_will):
        Attacks Soldier with 23 vs. 17 AC (1d20+8; rolled 15).
        Hits:
          18 damage (1d10+8; rolled 10).
          Grant 4 temporary hit points.
        Soldier has -4 hp remaining (14 hp - 18 damage).
        Ragnarok gains 0 temp hp (had 4; applied 4; wasted 4).
        Effect: Opponent gets combat advantage until start of next turn.
        Soldier gains combat advantage (until start of next turn).
    Soldier has died!
    
  Heroes win!
  Ragnarok takes a short rest.
    Ragnarok has 38 hp; wants at least 34 hp (maximum is 38 hp).
    Temporary hit points expire.
    Spend Action Point recharges.
  
FIGHT #4:
  Roll initiative!
    Ragnarok rolls 9 initiative (1d20+1; rolled 8).
    Soldier rolls 19 initiative (1d20+3; rolled 16).
    Initiative order: 
      Soldier
      Ragnarok
  
  Round 1:
    Soldier's turn:
      HP: 29; Temp HP: 0; Surges: 1
      AC: 17; Action Points: 0
      Soldier Encounter Attack (standard action, encounter):
        Attacks Ragnarok with 25 vs. 19 AC (1d20+8; rolled 17).
        Hits: 16 damage (2d10+3; rolled 3, 10).
        Ragnarok has 22 hp remaining (38 hp - 16 damage).
        Soldier Encounter Attack has been expended.
    Ragnarok's turn:
      HP: 22; Temp HP: 0; Surges: 7
      AC: 19; Action Points: 0
      Second Wind (minor action, encounter):
        Ragnarok spends a healing surge (6 remaining).
        Ragnarok heals 9 hp (22 hp -> 31 hp; 0 hp wasted).
        Ragnarok gains +2 defense bonus (until end of next turn).
        Second Wind has been expended.
      Brash Strike (standard action, at_will):
        Attacks Soldier with 15 vs. 17 AC (1d20+8; rolled 7).
        Misses.
        Effect: Opponent gets combat advantage until start of next turn.
        Soldier gains combat advantage (until start of next turn).
    
  Round 2:
    Soldier's turn:
      HP: 29; Temp HP: 0; Surges: 1
      AC: 17; Action Points: 0
      Conditions:
        Combat advantage (until start of opponent's next turn).
      Soldier Basic Attack (standard action, at_will):
        Attacks Ragnarok with 13 vs. 21 AC (1d20+10; rolled 3).
        Misses.
    Ragnarok's turn:
      HP: 31; Temp HP: 0; Surges: 6
      AC: 21; Action Points: 0
      Soldier's combat advantage expires.
      Conditions:
        +2 defense bonus (until end of this turn).
      Brash Strike (standard action, at_will):
        Attacks Soldier with 12 vs. 17 AC (1d20+8; rolled 4).
        Misses.
        Effect: Opponent gets combat advantage until start of next turn.
        Soldier gains combat advantage (until start of next turn).
      Ragnarok's +2 defense bonus expires.
    
  Round 3:
    Soldier's turn:
      HP: 29; Temp HP: 0; Surges: 1
      AC: 17; Action Points: 0
      Conditions:
        Combat advantage (until start of opponent's next turn).
      Soldier Basic Attack (standard action, at_will):
        Attacks Ragnarok with 30 vs. 19 AC (1d20+10; rolled 20).
        Crits: 13 damage (1d10[max]+3; rolled max).
        Ragnarok has 18 hp remaining (31 hp - 13 damage).
    Ragnarok's turn:
      HP: 18; Temp HP: 0; Surges: 6
      AC: 19; Action Points: 0
      Soldier's combat advantage expires.
      Crushing Surge (standard action, at_will):
        Attacks Soldier with 12 vs. 17 AC (1d20+6; rolled 6).
        Misses: Grant 4 temporary hit points.
        Ragnarok gains 4 temp hp (had 0; applied 4; wasted 0).
    
  Round 4:
    Soldier's turn:
      HP: 29; Temp HP: 0; Surges: 1
      AC: 17; Action Points: 0
      Soldier Basic Attack (standard action, at_will):
        Attacks Ragnarok with 26 vs. 19 AC (1d20+8; rolled 18).
        Hits: 13 damage (1d10+3; rolled 10).
        Ragnarok deflects 4 damage; 9 gets through (4 temp hp - 13 damage).
        Ragnarok has 9 hp remaining (18 hp - 9 damage).
    Ragnarok's turn:
      HP: 9; Temp HP: 0; Surges: 6
      AC: 19; Action Points: 0
      Distracting Spate (standard action, encounter):
        Attacks Soldier with 12 vs. 17 AC (1d20+6; rolled 6).
        Misses.
        Distracting Spate has been expended.
    
  Round 5:
    Soldier's turn:
      HP: 29; Temp HP: 0; Surges: 1
      AC: 17; Action Points: 0
      Soldier Basic Attack (standard action, at_will):
        Attacks Ragnarok with 28 vs. 19 AC (1d20+8; rolled 20).
        Crits: 13 damage (1d10[max]+3; rolled max).
        Ragnarok has -4 hp remaining (9 hp - 13 damage).
    Ragnarok's turn:
      HP: -4; Temp HP: 0; Surges: 6
      AC: 19; Action Points: 0
      Ragnarok is dying (0 death saves failed).
        Rolls death saving throw and gets a 12 (1d20; rolled 12).
        Passes.
    
  Round 6:
    Soldier's turn:
      HP: 29; Temp HP: 0; Surges: 1
      AC: 17; Action Points: 0
      Soldier Basic Attack (standard action, at_will):
        Attacks Ragnarok with 26 vs. 19 AC (1d20+8; rolled 18).
        Hits: 12 damage (1d10+3; rolled 9).
        Ragnarok has -16 hp remaining (-4 hp - 12 damage).
    Ragnarok's turn:
      HP: -16; Temp HP: 0; Surges: 6
      AC: 19; Action Points: 0
      Ragnarok is dying (0 death saves failed).
        Rolls death saving throw and gets a 8 (1d20; rolled 8).
        Fails. 2 failures remaining before death.
    
  Round 7:
    Soldier's turn:
      HP: 29; Temp HP: 0; Surges: 1
      AC: 17; Action Points: 0
      Soldier Basic Attack (standard action, at_will):
        Attacks Ragnarok with 28 vs. 19 AC (1d20+8; rolled 20).
        Crits: 13 damage (1d10[max]+3; rolled max).
        Ragnarok has -29 hp remaining (-16 hp - 13 damage).
    Ragnarok has died!
    
  Villains win!
```
[/sblock]
[sblock=Example of 4 fight(s) survived (1.5% chance)

```
FIGHT #1:
  Roll initiative!
    Ragnarok rolls 16 initiative (1d20+1; rolled 15).
    Soldier rolls 6 initiative (1d20+3; rolled 3).
    Initiative order: 
      Ragnarok
      Soldier
  
  Round 1:
    Ragnarok's turn:
      HP: 38; Temp HP: 0; Surges: 13
      AC: 19; Action Points: 1
      Crushing Surge (standard action, at_will):
        Attacks Soldier with 22 vs. 17 AC (1d20+6; rolled 16).
        Hits:
          7 damage (1d10+4; rolled 3).
          Grant 8 temporary hit points.
        Soldier has 22 hp remaining (29 hp - 7 damage).
        Ragnarok gains 8 temp hp (had 0; applied 8; wasted 0).
      Spend Action Point (free action, encounter):
        Ragnarok spends an action point (0 remaining).
        Ragnarok gains a standard action.
        Spend Action Point has been expended.
      Brash Strike (standard action, at_will):
        Attacks Soldier with 25 vs. 17 AC (1d20+8; rolled 17).
        Hits:
          17 damage (1d10+8; rolled 9).
          Grant 4 temporary hit points.
        Soldier has 5 hp remaining (22 hp - 17 damage).
        Ragnarok gains 0 temp hp (had 8; applied 4; wasted 4).
        Effect: Opponent gets combat advantage until start of next turn.
        Soldier gains combat advantage (until start of next turn).
    Soldier's turn:
      HP: 5; Temp HP: 0; Surges: 1
      AC: 17; Action Points: 0
      Conditions:
        Combat advantage (until start of opponent's next turn).
      Soldier Basic Attack (standard action, at_will):
        Attacks Ragnarok with 24 vs. 19 AC (1d20+10; rolled 14).
        Hits: 8 damage (1d10+3; rolled 5).
        Ragnarok deflects 8 damage; 0 gets through (8 temp hp - 8 damage).
        Ragnarok has 38 hp remaining (38 hp - 0 damage).
    
  Round 2:
    Ragnarok's turn:
      HP: 38; Temp HP: 0; Surges: 13
      AC: 19; Action Points: 0
      Soldier's combat advantage expires.
      Brash Strike (standard action, at_will):
        Attacks Soldier with 28 vs. 17 AC (1d20+8; rolled 20).
        Crits:
          20 damage (1d10[max]+8 + 1d12; rolled max + 2).
          Grant 4 temporary hit points.
        Soldier has -15 hp remaining (5 hp - 20 damage).
        Ragnarok gains 4 temp hp (had 0; applied 4; wasted 0).
        Effect: Opponent gets combat advantage until start of next turn.
        Soldier gains combat advantage (until start of next turn).
    Soldier has died!
    
  Heroes win!
  Ragnarok takes a short rest.
    Ragnarok has 38 hp; wants at least 34 hp (maximum is 38 hp).
    Temporary hit points expire.
    Spend Action Point recharges.
  
FIGHT #2:
  Roll initiative!
    Ragnarok rolls 16 initiative (1d20+1; rolled 15).
    Soldier rolls 13 initiative (1d20+3; rolled 10).
    Initiative order: 
      Ragnarok
      Soldier
  
  Round 1:
    Ragnarok's turn:
      HP: 38; Temp HP: 0; Surges: 13
      AC: 19; Action Points: 0
      Knee Breaker (standard action, daily):
        Attacks Soldier with 20 vs. 17 AC (1d20+6; rolled 14).
        Hits:
          21 damage (2d10+8; rolled 6, 7).
          Grant 8 temporary hit points.
        Soldier has 8 hp remaining (29 hp - 21 damage).
        Ragnarok gains 8 temp hp (had 0; applied 8; wasted 0).
        Knee Breaker has been expended.
    Soldier's turn:
      HP: 8; Temp HP: 0; Surges: 1
      AC: 17; Action Points: 0
      Soldier Encounter Attack (standard action, encounter):
        Attacks Ragnarok with 17 vs. 19 AC (1d20+8; rolled 9).
        Misses.
        Soldier Encounter Attack has been expended.
    
  Round 2:
    Ragnarok's turn:
      HP: 38; Temp HP: 8; Surges: 13
      AC: 19; Action Points: 0
      Brash Strike (standard action, at_will):
        Attacks Soldier with 18 vs. 17 AC (1d20+8; rolled 10).
        Hits:
          16 damage (1d10+8; rolled 8).
          Grant 4 temporary hit points.
        Soldier has -8 hp remaining (8 hp - 16 damage).
        Ragnarok gains 0 temp hp (had 8; applied 4; wasted 4).
        Effect: Opponent gets combat advantage until start of next turn.
        Soldier gains combat advantage (until start of next turn).
    Soldier has died!
    
  Heroes win!
  Ragnarok takes a short rest.
    Ragnarok has 38 hp; wants at least 34 hp (maximum is 38 hp).
    Temporary hit points expire.
    Milestone:
      Ragnarok gains an action point.
  
FIGHT #3:
  Roll initiative!
    Ragnarok rolls 20 initiative (1d20+1; rolled 19).
    Soldier rolls 10 initiative (1d20+3; rolled 7).
    Initiative order: 
      Ragnarok
      Soldier
  
  Round 1:
    Ragnarok's turn:
      HP: 38; Temp HP: 0; Surges: 13
      AC: 19; Action Points: 1
      Crushing Surge (standard action, at_will):
        Attacks Soldier with 10 vs. 17 AC (1d20+6; rolled 4).
        Misses: Grant 4 temporary hit points.
        Ragnarok gains 4 temp hp (had 0; applied 4; wasted 0).
      Spend Action Point (free action, encounter):
        Ragnarok spends an action point (0 remaining).
        Ragnarok gains a standard action.
        Spend Action Point has been expended.
      Brash Strike (standard action, at_will):
        Attacks Soldier with 25 vs. 17 AC (1d20+8; rolled 17).
        Hits:
          15 damage (1d10+8; rolled 7).
          Grant 4 temporary hit points.
        Soldier has 14 hp remaining (29 hp - 15 damage).
        Ragnarok gains 0 temp hp (had 4; applied 4; wasted 4).
        Effect: Opponent gets combat advantage until start of next turn.
        Soldier gains combat advantage (until start of next turn).
    Soldier's turn:
      HP: 14; Temp HP: 0; Surges: 1
      AC: 17; Action Points: 0
      Conditions:
        Combat advantage (until start of opponent's next turn).
      Soldier Basic Attack (standard action, at_will):
        Attacks Ragnarok with 22 vs. 19 AC (1d20+10; rolled 12).
        Hits: 4 damage (1d10+3; rolled 1).
        Ragnarok deflects 4 damage; 0 gets through (4 temp hp - 4 damage).
        Ragnarok has 38 hp remaining (38 hp - 0 damage).
    
  Round 2:
    Ragnarok's turn:
      HP: 38; Temp HP: 0; Surges: 13
      AC: 19; Action Points: 0
      Soldier's combat advantage expires.
      Crushing Surge (standard action, at_will):
        Attacks Soldier with 8 vs. 17 AC (1d20+6; rolled 2).
        Misses: Grant 4 temporary hit points.
        Ragnarok gains 4 temp hp (had 0; applied 4; wasted 0).
    Soldier's turn:
      HP: 14; Temp HP: 0; Surges: 1
      AC: 17; Action Points: 0
      Soldier Encounter Attack (standard action, encounter):
        Attacks Ragnarok with 15 vs. 19 AC (1d20+8; rolled 7).
        Misses.
        Soldier Encounter Attack has been expended.
    
  Round 3:
    Ragnarok's turn:
      HP: 38; Temp HP: 4; Surges: 13
      AC: 19; Action Points: 0
      Brash Strike (standard action, at_will):
        Attacks Soldier with 20 vs. 17 AC (1d20+8; rolled 12).
        Hits:
          14 damage (1d10+8; rolled 6).
          Grant 4 temporary hit points.
        Soldier has 0 hp remaining (14 hp - 14 damage).
        Ragnarok gains 0 temp hp (had 4; applied 4; wasted 4).
        Effect: Opponent gets combat advantage until start of next turn.
        Soldier gains combat advantage (until start of next turn).
    Soldier has died!
    
  Heroes win!
  Ragnarok takes a short rest.
    Ragnarok has 38 hp; wants at least 34 hp (maximum is 38 hp).
    Temporary hit points expire.
    Spend Action Point recharges.
  
FIGHT #4:
  Roll initiative!
    Ragnarok rolls 18 initiative (1d20+1; rolled 17).
    Soldier rolls 16 initiative (1d20+3; rolled 13).
    Initiative order: 
      Ragnarok
      Soldier
  
  Round 1:
    Ragnarok's turn:
      HP: 38; Temp HP: 0; Surges: 13
      AC: 19; Action Points: 0
      Crushing Surge (standard action, at_will):
        Attacks Soldier with 15 vs. 17 AC (1d20+6; rolled 9).
        Misses: Grant 4 temporary hit points.
        Ragnarok gains 4 temp hp (had 0; applied 4; wasted 0).
    Soldier's turn:
      HP: 29; Temp HP: 0; Surges: 1
      AC: 17; Action Points: 0
      Soldier Basic Attack (standard action, at_will):
        Attacks Ragnarok with 18 vs. 19 AC (1d20+8; rolled 10).
        Misses.
    
  Round 2:
    Ragnarok's turn:
      HP: 38; Temp HP: 4; Surges: 13
      AC: 19; Action Points: 0
      Distracting Spate (standard action, encounter):
        Attacks Soldier with 15 vs. 17 AC (1d20+6; rolled 9).
        Misses.
        Distracting Spate has been expended.
    Soldier's turn:
      HP: 29; Temp HP: 0; Surges: 1
      AC: 17; Action Points: 0
      Soldier Encounter Attack (standard action, encounter):
        Attacks Ragnarok with 27 vs. 19 AC (1d20+8; rolled 19).
        Hits: 10 damage (2d10+3; rolled 3, 4).
        Ragnarok deflects 4 damage; 6 gets through (4 temp hp - 10 damage).
        Ragnarok has 32 hp remaining (38 hp - 6 damage).
        Soldier Encounter Attack has been expended.
    
  Round 3:
    Ragnarok's turn:
      HP: 32; Temp HP: 0; Surges: 13
      AC: 19; Action Points: 0
      Crushing Surge (standard action, at_will):
        Attacks Soldier with 18 vs. 17 AC (1d20+6; rolled 12).
        Hits:
          14 damage (1d10+4; rolled 10).
          Grant 8 temporary hit points.
        Soldier has 15 hp remaining (29 hp - 14 damage).
        Ragnarok gains 8 temp hp (had 0; applied 8; wasted 0).
    Soldier's turn:
      HP: 15; Temp HP: 0; Surges: 1
      AC: 17; Action Points: 0
      Soldier Basic Attack (standard action, at_will):
        Attacks Ragnarok with 9 vs. 19 AC (1d20+8; rolled 1).
        Misses.
    
  Round 4:
    Ragnarok's turn:
      HP: 32; Temp HP: 8; Surges: 13
      AC: 19; Action Points: 0
      Crushing Surge (standard action, at_will):
        Attacks Soldier with 11 vs. 17 AC (1d20+6; rolled 5).
        Misses: Grant 4 temporary hit points.
        Ragnarok gains 0 temp hp (had 8; applied 4; wasted 4).
    Soldier's turn:
      HP: 15; Temp HP: 0; Surges: 1
      AC: 17; Action Points: 0
      Soldier Basic Attack (standard action, at_will):
        Attacks Ragnarok with 20 vs. 19 AC (1d20+8; rolled 12).
        Hits: 4 damage (1d10+3; rolled 1).
        Ragnarok deflects 4 damage; 0 gets through (8 temp hp - 4 damage).
        Ragnarok has 32 hp remaining (32 hp - 0 damage).
    
  Round 5:
    Ragnarok's turn:
      HP: 32; Temp HP: 4; Surges: 13
      AC: 19; Action Points: 0
      Brash Strike (standard action, at_will):
        Attacks Soldier with 10 vs. 17 AC (1d20+8; rolled 2).
        Misses.
        Effect: Opponent gets combat advantage until start of next turn.
        Soldier gains combat advantage (until start of next turn).
    Soldier's turn:
      HP: 15; Temp HP: 0; Surges: 1
      AC: 17; Action Points: 0
      Conditions:
        Combat advantage (until start of opponent's next turn).
      Soldier Basic Attack (standard action, at_will):
        Attacks Ragnarok with 27 vs. 19 AC (1d20+10; rolled 17).
        Hits: 4 damage (1d10+3; rolled 1).
        Ragnarok deflects 4 damage; 0 gets through (4 temp hp - 4 damage).
        Ragnarok has 32 hp remaining (32 hp - 0 damage).
    
  Round 6:
    Ragnarok's turn:
      HP: 32; Temp HP: 0; Surges: 13
      AC: 19; Action Points: 0
      Soldier's combat advantage expires.
      Crushing Surge (standard action, at_will):
        Attacks Soldier with 16 vs. 17 AC (1d20+6; rolled 10).
        Misses: Grant 4 temporary hit points.
        Ragnarok gains 4 temp hp (had 0; applied 4; wasted 0).
    Soldier's turn:
      HP: 15; Temp HP: 0; Surges: 1
      AC: 17; Action Points: 0
      Soldier Basic Attack (standard action, at_will):
        Attacks Ragnarok with 13 vs. 19 AC (1d20+8; rolled 5).
        Misses.
    
  Round 7:
    Ragnarok's turn:
      HP: 32; Temp HP: 4; Surges: 13
      AC: 19; Action Points: 0
      Brash Strike (standard action, at_will):
        Attacks Soldier with 10 vs. 17 AC (1d20+8; rolled 2).
        Misses.
        Effect: Opponent gets combat advantage until start of next turn.
        Soldier gains combat advantage (until start of next turn).
    Soldier's turn:
      HP: 15; Temp HP: 0; Surges: 1
      AC: 17; Action Points: 0
      Conditions:
        Combat advantage (until start of opponent's next turn).
      Soldier Basic Attack (standard action, at_will):
        Attacks Ragnarok with 27 vs. 19 AC (1d20+10; rolled 17).
        Hits: 11 damage (1d10+3; rolled 8).
        Ragnarok deflects 4 damage; 7 gets through (4 temp hp - 11 damage).
        Ragnarok has 25 hp remaining (32 hp - 7 damage).
    
  Round 8:
    Ragnarok's turn:
      HP: 25; Temp HP: 0; Surges: 13
      AC: 19; Action Points: 0
      Soldier's combat advantage expires.
      Crushing Surge (standard action, at_will):
        Attacks Soldier with 15 vs. 17 AC (1d20+6; rolled 9).
        Misses: Grant 4 temporary hit points.
        Ragnarok gains 4 temp hp (had 0; applied 4; wasted 0).
      Second Wind (minor action, encounter):
        Ragnarok spends a healing surge (12 remaining).
        Ragnarok heals 9 hp (25 hp -> 34 hp; 0 hp wasted).
        Ragnarok gains +2 defense bonus (until end of next turn).
        Second Wind has been expended.
    Soldier's turn:
      HP: 15; Temp HP: 0; Surges: 1
      AC: 17; Action Points: 0
      Soldier Basic Attack (standard action, at_will):
        Attacks Ragnarok with 17 vs. 21 AC (1d20+8; rolled 9).
        Misses.
    
  Round 9:
    Ragnarok's turn:
      HP: 34; Temp HP: 4; Surges: 12
      AC: 21; Action Points: 0
      Conditions:
        +2 defense bonus (until end of this turn).
      Crushing Surge (standard action, at_will):
        Attacks Soldier with 21 vs. 17 AC (1d20+6; rolled 15).
        Hits:
          5 damage (1d10+4; rolled 1).
          Grant 8 temporary hit points.
        Soldier has 10 hp remaining (15 hp - 5 damage).
        Ragnarok gains 4 temp hp (had 4; applied 8; wasted 4).
      Ragnarok's +2 defense bonus expires.
    Soldier's turn:
      HP: 10; Temp HP: 0; Surges: 1
      AC: 17; Action Points: 0
      Soldier Basic Attack (standard action, at_will):
        Attacks Ragnarok with 11 vs. 19 AC (1d20+8; rolled 3).
        Misses.
    
  Round 10:
    Ragnarok's turn:
      HP: 34; Temp HP: 8; Surges: 12
      AC: 19; Action Points: 0
      Brash Strike (standard action, at_will):
        Attacks Soldier with 24 vs. 17 AC (1d20+8; rolled 16).
        Hits:
          13 damage (1d10+8; rolled 5).
          Grant 4 temporary hit points.
        Soldier has -3 hp remaining (10 hp - 13 damage).
        Ragnarok gains 0 temp hp (had 8; applied 4; wasted 4).
        Effect: Opponent gets combat advantage until start of next turn.
        Soldier gains combat advantage (until start of next turn).
    Soldier has died!
    
  Heroes win!
  Ragnarok takes a short rest.
    Ragnarok has 34 hp; wants at least 34 hp (maximum is 38 hp).
    Temporary hit points expire.
    Distracting Spate recharges.
    Second Wind recharges.
    Milestone:
      Ragnarok gains an action point.
  
FIGHT #5:
  Roll initiative!
    Ragnarok rolls 13 initiative (1d20+1; rolled 12).
    Soldier rolls 8 initiative (1d20+3; rolled 5).
    Initiative order: 
      Ragnarok
      Soldier
  
  Round 1:
    Ragnarok's turn:
      HP: 34; Temp HP: 0; Surges: 12
      AC: 19; Action Points: 1
      Distracting Spate (standard action, encounter):
        Attacks Soldier with 10 vs. 17 AC (1d20+6; rolled 4).
        Misses.
        Distracting Spate has been expended.
      Spend Action Point (free action, encounter):
        Ragnarok spends an action point (0 remaining).
        Ragnarok gains a standard action.
        Spend Action Point has been expended.
      Brash Strike (standard action, at_will):
        Attacks Soldier with 22 vs. 17 AC (1d20+8; rolled 14).
        Hits:
          15 damage (1d10+8; rolled 7).
          Grant 4 temporary hit points.
        Soldier has 14 hp remaining (29 hp - 15 damage).
        Ragnarok gains 4 temp hp (had 0; applied 4; wasted 0).
        Effect: Opponent gets combat advantage until start of next turn.
        Soldier gains combat advantage (until start of next turn).
    Soldier's turn:
      HP: 14; Temp HP: 0; Surges: 1
      AC: 17; Action Points: 0
      Conditions:
        Combat advantage (until start of opponent's next turn).
      Soldier Encounter Attack (standard action, encounter):
        Attacks Ragnarok with 24 vs. 19 AC (1d20+10; rolled 14).
        Hits: 11 damage (2d10+3; rolled 5, 3).
        Ragnarok deflects 4 damage; 7 gets through (4 temp hp - 11 damage).
        Ragnarok has 27 hp remaining (34 hp - 7 damage).
        Soldier Encounter Attack has been expended.
    
  Round 2:
    Ragnarok's turn:
      HP: 27; Temp HP: 0; Surges: 12
      AC: 19; Action Points: 0
      Soldier's combat advantage expires.
      Second Wind (minor action, encounter):
        Ragnarok spends a healing surge (11 remaining).
        Ragnarok heals 9 hp (27 hp -> 36 hp; 0 hp wasted).
        Ragnarok gains +2 defense bonus (until end of next turn).
        Second Wind has been expended.
      Crushing Surge (standard action, at_will):
        Attacks Soldier with 22 vs. 17 AC (1d20+6; rolled 16).
        Hits:
          10 damage (1d10+4; rolled 6).
          Grant 8 temporary hit points.
        Soldier has 4 hp remaining (14 hp - 10 damage).
        Ragnarok gains 8 temp hp (had 0; applied 8; wasted 0).
    Soldier's turn:
      HP: 4; Temp HP: 0; Surges: 1
      AC: 17; Action Points: 0
      Soldier Basic Attack (standard action, at_will):
        Attacks Ragnarok with 26 vs. 21 AC (1d20+8; rolled 18).
        Hits: 13 damage (1d10+3; rolled 10).
        Ragnarok deflects 8 damage; 5 gets through (8 temp hp - 13 damage).
        Ragnarok has 31 hp remaining (36 hp - 5 damage).
    
  Round 3:
    Ragnarok's turn:
      HP: 31; Temp HP: 0; Surges: 11
      AC: 21; Action Points: 0
      Conditions:
        +2 defense bonus (until end of this turn).
      Brash Strike (standard action, at_will):
        Attacks Soldier with 15 vs. 17 AC (1d20+8; rolled 7).
        Misses.
        Effect: Opponent gets combat advantage until start of next turn.
        Soldier gains combat advantage (until start of next turn).
      Ragnarok's +2 defense bonus expires.
    Soldier's turn:
      HP: 4; Temp HP: 0; Surges: 1
      AC: 17; Action Points: 0
      Conditions:
        Combat advantage (until start of opponent's next turn).
      Soldier Basic Attack (standard action, at_will):
        Attacks Ragnarok with 23 vs. 19 AC (1d20+10; rolled 13).
        Hits: 6 damage (1d10+3; rolled 3).
        Ragnarok has 25 hp remaining (31 hp - 6 damage).
    
  Round 4:
    Ragnarok's turn:
      HP: 25; Temp HP: 0; Surges: 11
      AC: 19; Action Points: 0
      Soldier's combat advantage expires.
      Brash Strike (standard action, at_will):
        Attacks Soldier with 14 vs. 17 AC (1d20+8; rolled 6).
        Misses.
        Effect: Opponent gets combat advantage until start of next turn.
        Soldier gains combat advantage (until start of next turn).
    Soldier's turn:
      HP: 4; Temp HP: 0; Surges: 1
      AC: 17; Action Points: 0
      Conditions:
        Combat advantage (until start of opponent's next turn).
      Soldier Basic Attack (standard action, at_will):
        Attacks Ragnarok with 28 vs. 19 AC (1d20+10; rolled 18).
        Hits: 9 damage (1d10+3; rolled 6).
        Ragnarok has 16 hp remaining (25 hp - 9 damage).
    
  Round 5:
    Ragnarok's turn:
      HP: 16; Temp HP: 0; Surges: 11
      AC: 19; Action Points: 0
      Soldier's combat advantage expires.
      Brash Strike (standard action, at_will):
        Attacks Soldier with 16 vs. 17 AC (1d20+8; rolled 8).
        Misses.
        Effect: Opponent gets combat advantage until start of next turn.
        Soldier gains combat advantage (until start of next turn).
    Soldier's turn:
      HP: 4; Temp HP: 0; Surges: 1
      AC: 17; Action Points: 0
      Conditions:
        Combat advantage (until start of opponent's next turn).
      Soldier Basic Attack (standard action, at_will):
        Attacks Ragnarok with 17 vs. 19 AC (1d20+10; rolled 7).
        Misses.
    
  Round 6:
    Ragnarok's turn:
      HP: 16; Temp HP: 0; Surges: 11
      AC: 19; Action Points: 0
      Soldier's combat advantage expires.
      Brash Strike (standard action, at_will):
        Attacks Soldier with 13 vs. 17 AC (1d20+8; rolled 5).
        Misses.
        Effect: Opponent gets combat advantage until start of next turn.
        Soldier gains combat advantage (until start of next turn).
    Soldier's turn:
      HP: 4; Temp HP: 0; Surges: 1
      AC: 17; Action Points: 0
      Conditions:
        Combat advantage (until start of opponent's next turn).
      Soldier Basic Attack (standard action, at_will):
        Attacks Ragnarok with 27 vs. 19 AC (1d20+10; rolled 17).
        Hits: 13 damage (1d10+3; rolled 10).
        Ragnarok has 3 hp remaining (16 hp - 13 damage).
    
  Round 7:
    Ragnarok's turn:
      HP: 3; Temp HP: 0; Surges: 11
      AC: 19; Action Points: 0
      Soldier's combat advantage expires.
      Crushing Surge (standard action, at_will):
        Attacks Soldier with 7 vs. 17 AC (1d20+6; rolled 1).
        Misses: Grant 4 temporary hit points.
        Ragnarok gains 4 temp hp (had 0; applied 4; wasted 0).
    Soldier's turn:
      HP: 4; Temp HP: 0; Surges: 1
      AC: 17; Action Points: 0
      Soldier Basic Attack (standard action, at_will):
        Attacks Ragnarok with 27 vs. 19 AC (1d20+8; rolled 19).
        Hits: 10 damage (1d10+3; rolled 7).
        Ragnarok deflects 4 damage; 6 gets through (4 temp hp - 10 damage).
        Ragnarok has -3 hp remaining (3 hp - 6 damage).
    
  Round 8:
    Ragnarok's turn:
      HP: -3; Temp HP: 0; Surges: 11
      AC: 19; Action Points: 0
      Ragnarok is dying (0 death saves failed).
        Rolls death saving throw and gets a 18 (1d20; rolled 18).
        Passes.
    Soldier's turn:
      HP: 4; Temp HP: 0; Surges: 1
      AC: 17; Action Points: 0
      Soldier Basic Attack (standard action, at_will):
        Attacks Ragnarok with 12 vs. 19 AC (1d20+8; rolled 4).
        Misses.
    
  Round 9:
    Ragnarok's turn:
      HP: -3; Temp HP: 0; Surges: 11
      AC: 19; Action Points: 0
      Ragnarok is dying (0 death saves failed).
        Rolls death saving throw and gets a 13 (1d20; rolled 13).
        Passes.
    Soldier's turn:
      HP: 4; Temp HP: 0; Surges: 1
      AC: 17; Action Points: 0
      Soldier Basic Attack (standard action, at_will):
        Attacks Ragnarok with 27 vs. 19 AC (1d20+8; rolled 19).
        Hits: 7 damage (1d10+3; rolled 4).
        Ragnarok has -10 hp remaining (-3 hp - 7 damage).
    
  Round 10:
    Ragnarok's turn:
      HP: -10; Temp HP: 0; Surges: 11
      AC: 19; Action Points: 0
      Ragnarok is dying (0 death saves failed).
        Rolls death saving throw and gets a 16 (1d20; rolled 16).
        Passes.
    Soldier's turn:
      HP: 4; Temp HP: 0; Surges: 1
      AC: 17; Action Points: 0
      Soldier Basic Attack (standard action, at_will):
        Attacks Ragnarok with 10 vs. 19 AC (1d20+8; rolled 2).
        Misses.
    
  Round 11:
    Ragnarok's turn:
      HP: -10; Temp HP: 0; Surges: 11
      AC: 19; Action Points: 0
      Ragnarok is dying (0 death saves failed).
        Rolls death saving throw and gets a 5 (1d20; rolled 5).
        Fails. 2 failures remaining before death.
    Soldier's turn:
      HP: 4; Temp HP: 0; Surges: 1
      AC: 17; Action Points: 0
      Soldier Basic Attack (standard action, at_will):
        Attacks Ragnarok with 21 vs. 19 AC (1d20+8; rolled 13).
        Hits: 12 damage (1d10+3; rolled 9).
        Ragnarok has -22 hp remaining (-10 hp - 12 damage).
    Ragnarok has died!
    
  Villains win!
```
[/sblock]
[sblock=Example of 5 fight(s) survived (92.0% chance)

```
FIGHT #1:
  Roll initiative!
    Ragnarok rolls 20 initiative (1d20+1; rolled 19).
    Soldier rolls 22 initiative (1d20+3; rolled 19).
    Initiative order: 
      Soldier
      Ragnarok
  
  Round 1:
    Soldier's turn:
      HP: 29; Temp HP: 0; Surges: 1
      AC: 17; Action Points: 0
      Soldier Encounter Attack (standard action, encounter):
        Attacks Ragnarok with 11 vs. 19 AC (1d20+8; rolled 3).
        Misses.
        Soldier Encounter Attack has been expended.
    Ragnarok's turn:
      HP: 38; Temp HP: 0; Surges: 13
      AC: 19; Action Points: 1
      Knee Breaker (standard action, daily):
        Attacks Soldier with 15 vs. 17 AC (1d20+6; rolled 9).
        Misses:
          9 damage (half of 2d10+8; rolled 4, 6).
          Grant 4 temporary hit points.
        Soldier has 20 hp remaining (29 hp - 9 damage).
        Ragnarok gains 4 temp hp (had 0; applied 4; wasted 0).
        Knee Breaker has been expended.
      Spend Action Point (free action, encounter):
        Ragnarok spends an action point (0 remaining).
        Ragnarok gains a standard action.
        Spend Action Point has been expended.
      Crushing Surge (standard action, at_will):
        Attacks Soldier with 10 vs. 17 AC (1d20+6; rolled 4).
        Misses: Grant 4 temporary hit points.
        Ragnarok gains 0 temp hp (had 4; applied 4; wasted 4).
    
  Round 2:
    Soldier's turn:
      HP: 20; Temp HP: 0; Surges: 1
      AC: 17; Action Points: 0
      Soldier Basic Attack (standard action, at_will):
        Attacks Ragnarok with 27 vs. 19 AC (1d20+8; rolled 19).
        Hits: 7 damage (1d10+3; rolled 4).
        Ragnarok deflects 4 damage; 3 gets through (4 temp hp - 7 damage).
        Ragnarok has 35 hp remaining (38 hp - 3 damage).
    Ragnarok's turn:
      HP: 35; Temp HP: 0; Surges: 13
      AC: 19; Action Points: 0
      Distracting Spate (standard action, encounter):
        Attacks Soldier with 24 vs. 17 AC (1d20+6; rolled 18).
        Hits:
          9 damage (2d10+4; rolled 4, 1).
          Gain combat advantage until end of next turn.
          Grant 4 temporary hit points.
        Soldier has 11 hp remaining (20 hp - 9 damage).
        Ragnarok gains combat advantage (until end of next turn).
        Ragnarok gains 4 temp hp (had 0; applied 4; wasted 0).
        Distracting Spate has been expended.
    
  Round 3:
    Soldier's turn:
      HP: 11; Temp HP: 0; Surges: 1
      AC: 17; Action Points: 0
      Soldier Basic Attack (standard action, at_will):
        Attacks Ragnarok with 15 vs. 19 AC (1d20+8; rolled 7).
        Misses.
    Ragnarok's turn:
      HP: 35; Temp HP: 4; Surges: 13
      AC: 19; Action Points: 0
      Conditions:
        Combat advantage (until end of this turn).
      Brash Strike (standard action, at_will):
        Attacks Soldier with 23 vs. 17 AC (1d20+10; rolled 13).
        Hits:
          16 damage (1d10+8; rolled 8).
          Grant 4 temporary hit points.
        Soldier has -5 hp remaining (11 hp - 16 damage).
        Ragnarok gains 0 temp hp (had 4; applied 4; wasted 4).
        Effect: Opponent gets combat advantage until start of next turn.
        Soldier gains combat advantage (until start of next turn).
      Ragnarok's combat advantage expires.
    Soldier has died!
    
  Heroes win!
  Ragnarok takes a short rest.
    Ragnarok has 35 hp; wants at least 34 hp (maximum is 38 hp).
    Temporary hit points expire.
    Distracting Spate recharges.
    Spend Action Point recharges.
  
FIGHT #2:
  Roll initiative!
    Ragnarok rolls 6 initiative (1d20+1; rolled 5).
    Soldier rolls 8 initiative (1d20+3; rolled 5).
    Initiative order: 
      Soldier
      Ragnarok
  
  Round 1:
    Soldier's turn:
      HP: 29; Temp HP: 0; Surges: 1
      AC: 17; Action Points: 0
      Soldier Basic Attack (standard action, at_will):
        Attacks Ragnarok with 13 vs. 19 AC (1d20+8; rolled 5).
        Misses.
    Ragnarok's turn:
      HP: 35; Temp HP: 0; Surges: 13
      AC: 19; Action Points: 0
      Distracting Spate (standard action, encounter):
        Attacks Soldier with 19 vs. 17 AC (1d20+6; rolled 13).
        Hits:
          16 damage (2d10+4; rolled 4, 8).
          Gain combat advantage until end of next turn.
          Grant 4 temporary hit points.
        Soldier has 13 hp remaining (29 hp - 16 damage).
        Ragnarok gains combat advantage (until end of next turn).
        Ragnarok gains 4 temp hp (had 0; applied 4; wasted 0).
        Distracting Spate has been expended.
    
  Round 2:
    Soldier's turn:
      HP: 13; Temp HP: 0; Surges: 1
      AC: 17; Action Points: 0
      Soldier Encounter Attack (standard action, encounter):
        Attacks Ragnarok with 15 vs. 19 AC (1d20+8; rolled 7).
        Misses.
        Soldier Encounter Attack has been expended.
    Ragnarok's turn:
      HP: 35; Temp HP: 4; Surges: 13
      AC: 19; Action Points: 0
      Conditions:
        Combat advantage (until end of this turn).
      Crushing Surge (standard action, at_will):
        Attacks Soldier with 13 vs. 17 AC (1d20+8; rolled 5).
        Misses: Grant 4 temporary hit points.
        Ragnarok gains 0 temp hp (had 4; applied 4; wasted 4).
      Ragnarok's combat advantage expires.
    
  Round 3:
    Soldier's turn:
      HP: 13; Temp HP: 0; Surges: 1
      AC: 17; Action Points: 0
      Soldier Basic Attack (standard action, at_will):
        Attacks Ragnarok with 27 vs. 19 AC (1d20+8; rolled 19).
        Hits: 9 damage (1d10+3; rolled 6).
        Ragnarok deflects 4 damage; 5 gets through (4 temp hp - 9 damage).
        Ragnarok has 30 hp remaining (35 hp - 5 damage).
    Ragnarok's turn:
      HP: 30; Temp HP: 0; Surges: 13
      AC: 19; Action Points: 0
      Crushing Surge (standard action, at_will):
        Attacks Soldier with 10 vs. 17 AC (1d20+6; rolled 4).
        Misses: Grant 4 temporary hit points.
        Ragnarok gains 4 temp hp (had 0; applied 4; wasted 0).
    
  Round 4:
    Soldier's turn:
      HP: 13; Temp HP: 0; Surges: 1
      AC: 17; Action Points: 0
      Soldier Basic Attack (standard action, at_will):
        Attacks Ragnarok with 22 vs. 19 AC (1d20+8; rolled 14).
        Hits: 12 damage (1d10+3; rolled 9).
        Ragnarok deflects 4 damage; 8 gets through (4 temp hp - 12 damage).
        Ragnarok has 22 hp remaining (30 hp - 8 damage).
    Ragnarok's turn:
      HP: 22; Temp HP: 0; Surges: 13
      AC: 19; Action Points: 0
      Crushing Surge (standard action, at_will):
        Attacks Soldier with 18 vs. 17 AC (1d20+6; rolled 12).
        Hits:
          7 damage (1d10+4; rolled 3).
          Grant 8 temporary hit points.
        Soldier has 6 hp remaining (13 hp - 7 damage).
        Ragnarok gains 8 temp hp (had 0; applied 8; wasted 0).
      Second Wind (minor action, encounter):
        Ragnarok spends a healing surge (12 remaining).
        Ragnarok heals 9 hp (22 hp -> 31 hp; 0 hp wasted).
        Ragnarok gains +2 defense bonus (until end of next turn).
        Second Wind has been expended.
    
  Round 5:
    Soldier's turn:
      HP: 6; Temp HP: 0; Surges: 1
      AC: 17; Action Points: 0
      Soldier Basic Attack (standard action, at_will):
        Attacks Ragnarok with 25 vs. 21 AC (1d20+8; rolled 17).
        Hits: 6 damage (1d10+3; rolled 3).
        Ragnarok deflects 6 damage; 0 gets through (8 temp hp - 6 damage).
        Ragnarok has 31 hp remaining (31 hp - 0 damage).
    Ragnarok's turn:
      HP: 31; Temp HP: 2; Surges: 12
      AC: 21; Action Points: 0
      Conditions:
        +2 defense bonus (until end of this turn).
      Crushing Surge (standard action, at_will):
        Attacks Soldier with 18 vs. 17 AC (1d20+6; rolled 12).
        Hits:
          11 damage (1d10+4; rolled 7).
          Grant 8 temporary hit points.
        Soldier has -5 hp remaining (6 hp - 11 damage).
        Ragnarok gains 6 temp hp (had 2; applied 8; wasted 2).
      Ragnarok's +2 defense bonus expires.
    Soldier has died!
    
  Heroes win!
  Ragnarok takes a short rest.
    Ragnarok has 31 hp; wants at least 34 hp (maximum is 38 hp).
      Ragnarok spends a healing surge (11 remaining).
      Ragnarok heals 9 hp (31 hp -> 38 hp; 2 hp wasted).
    Temporary hit points expire.
    Distracting Spate recharges.
    Second Wind recharges.
    Milestone:
      Ragnarok gains an action point.
  
FIGHT #3:
  Roll initiative!
    Ragnarok rolls 12 initiative (1d20+1; rolled 11).
    Soldier rolls 19 initiative (1d20+3; rolled 16).
    Initiative order: 
      Soldier
      Ragnarok
  
  Round 1:
    Soldier's turn:
      HP: 29; Temp HP: 0; Surges: 1
      AC: 17; Action Points: 0
      Soldier Basic Attack (standard action, at_will):
        Attacks Ragnarok with 12 vs. 19 AC (1d20+8; rolled 4).
        Misses.
    Ragnarok's turn:
      HP: 38; Temp HP: 0; Surges: 11
      AC: 19; Action Points: 1
      Distracting Spate (standard action, encounter):
        Attacks Soldier with 8 vs. 17 AC (1d20+6; rolled 2).
        Misses.
        Distracting Spate has been expended.
      Spend Action Point (free action, encounter):
        Ragnarok spends an action point (0 remaining).
        Ragnarok gains a standard action.
        Spend Action Point has been expended.
      Brash Strike (standard action, at_will):
        Attacks Soldier with 20 vs. 17 AC (1d20+8; rolled 12).
        Hits:
          10 damage (1d10+8; rolled 2).
          Grant 4 temporary hit points.
        Soldier has 19 hp remaining (29 hp - 10 damage).
        Ragnarok gains 4 temp hp (had 0; applied 4; wasted 0).
        Effect: Opponent gets combat advantage until start of next turn.
        Soldier gains combat advantage (until start of next turn).
    
  Round 2:
    Soldier's turn:
      HP: 19; Temp HP: 0; Surges: 1
      AC: 17; Action Points: 0
      Conditions:
        Combat advantage (until start of opponent's next turn).
      Soldier Basic Attack (standard action, at_will):
        Attacks Ragnarok with 14 vs. 19 AC (1d20+10; rolled 4).
        Misses.
    Ragnarok's turn:
      HP: 38; Temp HP: 4; Surges: 11
      AC: 19; Action Points: 0
      Soldier's combat advantage expires.
      Crushing Surge (standard action, at_will):
        Attacks Soldier with 17 vs. 17 AC (1d20+6; rolled 11).
        Hits:
          9 damage (1d10+4; rolled 5).
          Grant 8 temporary hit points.
        Soldier has 10 hp remaining (19 hp - 9 damage).
        Ragnarok gains 4 temp hp (had 4; applied 8; wasted 4).
    
  Round 3:
    Soldier's turn:
      HP: 10; Temp HP: 0; Surges: 1
      AC: 17; Action Points: 0
      Soldier Encounter Attack (standard action, encounter):
        Attacks Ragnarok with 27 vs. 19 AC (1d20+8; rolled 19).
        Hits: 12 damage (2d10+3; rolled 6, 3).
        Ragnarok deflects 8 damage; 4 gets through (8 temp hp - 12 damage).
        Ragnarok has 34 hp remaining (38 hp - 4 damage).
        Soldier Encounter Attack has been expended.
    Ragnarok's turn:
      HP: 34; Temp HP: 0; Surges: 11
      AC: 19; Action Points: 0
      Brash Strike (standard action, at_will):
        Attacks Soldier with 28 vs. 17 AC (1d20+8; rolled 20).
        Crits:
          30 damage (1d10[max]+8 + 1d12; rolled max + 12).
          Grant 4 temporary hit points.
        Soldier has -20 hp remaining (10 hp - 30 damage).
        Ragnarok gains 4 temp hp (had 0; applied 4; wasted 0).
        Effect: Opponent gets combat advantage until start of next turn.
        Soldier gains combat advantage (until start of next turn).
    Soldier has died!
    
  Heroes win!
  Ragnarok takes a short rest.
    Ragnarok has 34 hp; wants at least 34 hp (maximum is 38 hp).
    Temporary hit points expire.
    Distracting Spate recharges.
    Spend Action Point recharges.
  
FIGHT #4:
  Roll initiative!
    Ragnarok rolls 4 initiative (1d20+1; rolled 3).
    Soldier rolls 21 initiative (1d20+3; rolled 18).
    Initiative order: 
      Soldier
      Ragnarok
  
  Round 1:
    Soldier's turn:
      HP: 29; Temp HP: 0; Surges: 1
      AC: 17; Action Points: 0
      Soldier Basic Attack (standard action, at_will):
        Attacks Ragnarok with 11 vs. 19 AC (1d20+8; rolled 3).
        Misses.
    Ragnarok's turn:
      HP: 34; Temp HP: 0; Surges: 11
      AC: 19; Action Points: 0
      Crushing Surge (standard action, at_will):
        Attacks Soldier with 22 vs. 17 AC (1d20+6; rolled 16).
        Hits:
          11 damage (1d10+4; rolled 7).
          Grant 8 temporary hit points.
        Soldier has 18 hp remaining (29 hp - 11 damage).
        Ragnarok gains 8 temp hp (had 0; applied 8; wasted 0).
    
  Round 2:
    Soldier's turn:
      HP: 18; Temp HP: 0; Surges: 1
      AC: 17; Action Points: 0
      Soldier Encounter Attack (standard action, encounter):
        Attacks Ragnarok with 18 vs. 19 AC (1d20+8; rolled 10).
        Misses.
        Soldier Encounter Attack has been expended.
    Ragnarok's turn:
      HP: 34; Temp HP: 8; Surges: 11
      AC: 19; Action Points: 0
      Crushing Surge (standard action, at_will):
        Attacks Soldier with 21 vs. 17 AC (1d20+6; rolled 15).
        Hits:
          7 damage (1d10+4; rolled 3).
          Grant 8 temporary hit points.
        Soldier has 11 hp remaining (18 hp - 7 damage).
        Ragnarok gains 0 temp hp (had 8; applied 8; wasted 8).
    
  Round 3:
    Soldier's turn:
      HP: 11; Temp HP: 0; Surges: 1
      AC: 17; Action Points: 0
      Soldier Basic Attack (standard action, at_will):
        Attacks Ragnarok with 17 vs. 19 AC (1d20+8; rolled 9).
        Misses.
    Ragnarok's turn:
      HP: 34; Temp HP: 8; Surges: 11
      AC: 19; Action Points: 0
      Brash Strike (standard action, at_will):
        Attacks Soldier with 9 vs. 17 AC (1d20+8; rolled 1).
        Misses.
        Effect: Opponent gets combat advantage until start of next turn.
        Soldier gains combat advantage (until start of next turn).
    
  Round 4:
    Soldier's turn:
      HP: 11; Temp HP: 0; Surges: 1
      AC: 17; Action Points: 0
      Conditions:
        Combat advantage (until start of opponent's next turn).
      Soldier Basic Attack (standard action, at_will):
        Attacks Ragnarok with 26 vs. 19 AC (1d20+10; rolled 16).
        Hits: 6 damage (1d10+3; rolled 3).
        Ragnarok deflects 6 damage; 0 gets through (8 temp hp - 6 damage).
        Ragnarok has 34 hp remaining (34 hp - 0 damage).
    Ragnarok's turn:
      HP: 34; Temp HP: 2; Surges: 11
      AC: 19; Action Points: 0
      Soldier's combat advantage expires.
      Crushing Surge (standard action, at_will):
        Attacks Soldier with 21 vs. 17 AC (1d20+6; rolled 15).
        Hits:
          12 damage (1d10+4; rolled 8).
          Grant 8 temporary hit points.
        Soldier has -1 hp remaining (11 hp - 12 damage).
        Ragnarok gains 6 temp hp (had 2; applied 8; wasted 2).
    Soldier has died!
    
  Heroes win!
  Ragnarok takes a short rest.
    Ragnarok has 34 hp; wants at least 34 hp (maximum is 38 hp).
    Temporary hit points expire.
    Milestone:
      Ragnarok gains an action point.
  
FIGHT #5:
  Roll initiative!
    Ragnarok rolls 20 initiative (1d20+1; rolled 19).
    Soldier rolls 20 initiative (1d20+3; rolled 17).
    Tie! Resolve with initiative bonus.
      Ragnarok initiative bonus is 1.
      Soldier initiative bonus is 3.
    Initiative order: 
      Soldier
      Ragnarok
  
  Round 1:
    Soldier's turn:
      HP: 29; Temp HP: 0; Surges: 1
      AC: 17; Action Points: 0
      Soldier Encounter Attack (standard action, encounter):
        Attacks Ragnarok with 11 vs. 19 AC (1d20+8; rolled 3).
        Misses.
        Soldier Encounter Attack has been expended.
    Ragnarok's turn:
      HP: 34; Temp HP: 0; Surges: 11
      AC: 19; Action Points: 1
      Distracting Spate (standard action, encounter):
        Attacks Soldier with 16 vs. 17 AC (1d20+6; rolled 10).
        Misses.
        Distracting Spate has been expended.
      Spend Action Point (free action, encounter):
        Ragnarok spends an action point (0 remaining).
        Ragnarok gains a standard action.
        Spend Action Point has been expended.
      Crushing Surge (standard action, at_will):
        Attacks Soldier with 15 vs. 17 AC (1d20+6; rolled 9).
        Misses: Grant 4 temporary hit points.
        Ragnarok gains 4 temp hp (had 0; applied 4; wasted 0).
    
  Round 2:
    Soldier's turn:
      HP: 29; Temp HP: 0; Surges: 1
      AC: 17; Action Points: 0
      Soldier Basic Attack (standard action, at_will):
        Attacks Ragnarok with 26 vs. 19 AC (1d20+8; rolled 18).
        Hits: 4 damage (1d10+3; rolled 1).
        Ragnarok deflects 4 damage; 0 gets through (4 temp hp - 4 damage).
        Ragnarok has 34 hp remaining (34 hp - 0 damage).
    Ragnarok's turn:
      HP: 34; Temp HP: 0; Surges: 11
      AC: 19; Action Points: 0
      Brash Strike (standard action, at_will):
        Attacks Soldier with 28 vs. 17 AC (1d20+8; rolled 20).
        Crits:
          26 damage (1d10[max]+8 + 1d12; rolled max + 8).
          Grant 4 temporary hit points.
        Soldier has 3 hp remaining (29 hp - 26 damage).
        Ragnarok gains 4 temp hp (had 0; applied 4; wasted 0).
        Effect: Opponent gets combat advantage until start of next turn.
        Soldier gains combat advantage (until start of next turn).
    
  Round 3:
    Soldier's turn:
      HP: 3; Temp HP: 0; Surges: 1
      AC: 17; Action Points: 0
      Conditions:
        Combat advantage (until start of opponent's next turn).
      Soldier Basic Attack (standard action, at_will):
        Attacks Ragnarok with 16 vs. 19 AC (1d20+10; rolled 6).
        Misses.
    Ragnarok's turn:
      HP: 34; Temp HP: 4; Surges: 11
      AC: 19; Action Points: 0
      Soldier's combat advantage expires.
      Brash Strike (standard action, at_will):
        Attacks Soldier with 16 vs. 17 AC (1d20+8; rolled 8).
        Misses.
        Effect: Opponent gets combat advantage until start of next turn.
        Soldier gains combat advantage (until start of next turn).
    
  Round 4:
    Soldier's turn:
      HP: 3; Temp HP: 0; Surges: 1
      AC: 17; Action Points: 0
      Conditions:
        Combat advantage (until start of opponent's next turn).
      Soldier Basic Attack (standard action, at_will):
        Attacks Ragnarok with 14 vs. 19 AC (1d20+10; rolled 4).
        Misses.
    Ragnarok's turn:
      HP: 34; Temp HP: 4; Surges: 11
      AC: 19; Action Points: 0
      Soldier's combat advantage expires.
      Brash Strike (standard action, at_will):
        Attacks Soldier with 18 vs. 17 AC (1d20+8; rolled 10).
        Hits:
          11 damage (1d10+8; rolled 3).
          Grant 4 temporary hit points.
        Soldier has -8 hp remaining (3 hp - 11 damage).
        Ragnarok gains 0 temp hp (had 4; applied 4; wasted 4).
        Effect: Opponent gets combat advantage until start of next turn.
        Soldier gains combat advantage (until start of next turn).
    Soldier has died!
    
  Heroes win!
  Ragnarok takes a short rest.
    Ragnarok has 34 hp; wants at least 34 hp (maximum is 38 hp).
    Temporary hit points expire.
    Distracting Spate recharges.
    Spend Action Point recharges.
```
[/sblock]
[/sblock]
[/sblock]


----------



## Truename (Dec 6, 2009)

*Ragnarok Level 2*

Yep, I'm still around. I've finished programming in Ragnarok's level 2 abilities. Here's the survivability scores:


```
Ragnarok at level 1 (vs. level 1 soldier): 91.7% +/- 1.7%

Ragnarok with level 2 stats but no new abilities (vs. level 2 soldier): 94.7% +/- 1.4%
Adding the Dwarf Stoneblood feat: 95.2% +/- 1.3%
Adding the Boundless Endurance daily power: 98.1% +/- 0.8%
Adding +1 Scale: 99.4% +/- 0.5%
Using Meliorating +1 Scale: 99.5% +/- 0.4%
```
Final result of level 2 fight (10,000 runs): 99.6% +/- 0.1%

Ragnarok is so powerful, he's making it hard to draw many conclusions. Next time, I'll have Ragnarok face a level+1 (or even +2) monster to bring the numbers down into a reasonable range. The most notable aspect, for me, was that survivability went up at level 2 even before we added new the new feat, power, and magic item. That doesn't seem particularly balanced.

It's possible (as always) that's there's something wrong with the sim. I'm up to 525 automated tests, but there's a lot that can go wrong. Please take a look at the example fights and let me know if you see anything strange. The most likely mistakes will be rules misinterpretations and gaps in the sim's coverage, because my automated tests won't catch those sorts of mistakes.

Here's the full output from the sim:

[sblock=Level 2 Ragnarok vs. Level 2 Soldier]

[sblock=Combatants]

```
Level 2 Ragnarok:
  HP: 44; Temp HP: 0; Surges: 13
  AC: 21; Action Points: 1
  Str: 16(+3); Con: 18(+4); Dex: 12(+1); Int: 8(-1); Wis: 14(+2); Cha: 10(+0)
  Initiative Bonus: +2
  Race: Dwarf
    Ability Scores: [16, 16, 12, 8, 12, 10] => [16, 18, 12, 8, 14, 10]
    Dwarven Resilience: Use Second Wind as minor action.
  Class: Fighter
    Base HP: 39 (15 class + 18 con + 6 level)
    Base Surges: 13 (9 class + 4 con)
    Battlerager Vigor: 
      +4 temp hp on hit.
      Grant 4 temp hp on miss with invigorating power.
  Items:
    Main hand: Vicious Warhammer +1
      One-handed weapon
      Damage: 1d10
      Proficient: +2
      Enhancement: +1 attack rolls and damage rolls
      Critical: 1d12 damage.
      Group: Hammer
    Off-hand: Heavy Shield
      AC Bonus: +2
    Armor: Meliorating Scale Armor +1
      AC Bonus: +7
      Enhancement: +1 AC
      [Edit: forgot to report the property, but it's coded in the sim.]
  Feats:
    Toughness: Increase hp by 5.
    Dwarf Stoneblood: +2 temp hp on hit with an invigorating power.
  Powers:
    Knee Breaker:
      Daily * Invigorating
      Standard Action
      Attack: 1d20+7 vs. AC
      Hit:
        Grant 10 temporary hit points.
        2d10+8 damage.
      Crit:
        Grant 10 temporary hit points.
        2d10[max]+8 + 1d12 damage.
      Miss:
        Half of 2d10+8 damage.
        Grant 4 temporary hit points.
    Distracting Spate:
      Encounter
      Standard Action
      Attack: 1d20+7 vs. AC
      Hit:
        Grant 4 temporary hit points.
        2d10+4 damage.
        Gain combat advantage until end of next turn.
      Crit:
        Grant 4 temporary hit points.
        2d10[max]+4 + 1d12 damage.
        Gain combat advantage until end of next turn.
    Crushing Surge:
      At-Will * Invigorating
      Standard Action
      Attack: 1d20+7 vs. AC
      Hit:
        Grant 10 temporary hit points.
        1d10+4 damage.
      Crit:
        Grant 10 temporary hit points.
        1d10[max]+4 + 1d12 damage.
      Miss: Grant 4 temporary hit points.
    Brash Strike:
      At-Will
      Standard Action
      Attack: 1d20+9 vs. AC
      Hit:
        Grant 4 temporary hit points.
        1d10+8 damage.
      Crit:
        Grant 4 temporary hit points.
        1d10[max]+8 + 1d12 damage.
      Effect: Opponent gets combat advantage until start of next turn.
    Boundless Endurance:
      Daily
      Minor Action
      Effect: Gain regen 6 when bloodied until end of next turn.
  Combat Actions:
    Spend Action Point:
      Encounter
      Free Action
      Effect: Spend an action point and gain a standard action.
    Second Wind:
      Encounter
      Minor Action
      Effect:
        Spend a healing surge and regain 11 hit points.
        Gain a +2 defense bonus until end of next turn.

Level 2 Soldier:
  HP: 37; Temp HP: 0; Surges: 1
  AC: 18; Action Points: 0
  Str: 17(+3); Con: 14(+2); Dex: 14(+2); Int: 14(+2); Wis: 14(+2); Cha: 14(+2)
  Initiative Bonus: +5
  Monster
  Powers:
    Soldier Encounter Attack:
      Encounter
      Standard Action
      Attack: 1d20+9 vs. AC
      Hit: 2d10+3 damage.
      Crit: 23 damage (2d10[max]+3).
    Soldier Basic Attack:
      At-Will
      Standard Action
      Attack: 1d20+9 vs. AC
      Hit: 1d10+3 damage.
      Crit: 13 damage (1d10[max]+3).
  Combat Actions:
    Spend Action Point:
      Encounter
      Free Action
      Effect: Spend an action point and gain a standard action.
```
[/sblock]

```
Days simulated: 10000

Avg rounds per fight (when survived): 5.2
  1  (2.8%): ===========
  2 (13.0%): ========================================
  3 (28.3%): ============================================================
  4 (45.3%): ===================================================================
  5 (60.5%): ============================================================
  6 (72.7%): ================================================
  7 (82.1%): =====================================
  8 (88.8%): ==========================
  9 (93.2%): =================
 10 (95.9%): ==========
 11 (97.6%): ======
 12 (98.5%): ===
 13 (99.1%): ==
 14 (99.5%): =

Avg fights survived: 5.0
  5(100.0%): ===================================================================

Avg surges remaining (survivors only): 7.2 of 13
  1  (0.7%): =
  2  (2.0%): ====
  3  (4.9%): ===========
  4 (10.6%): =====================
  5 (21.5%): ========================================
  6 (36.4%): ========================================================
  7 (53.9%): =================================================================
  8 (71.7%): ===================================================================
  9 (85.6%): ====================================================
 10 (94.6%): =================================
 11 (98.6%): ===============
 12 (99.9%): ====

Survival rate: 99.6% +/- 0.1%
```
[sblock=Example combats]
[sblock=Example of 0 fight(s) survived (0.0% chance)

```
FIGHT #1:
  Roll initiative!
    Ragnarok rolls 4 initiative (1d20+2; rolled 2).
    Soldier rolls 8 initiative (1d20+5; rolled 3).
    Initiative order: 
      Soldier
      Ragnarok
  
  Round 1:
    Soldier's turn:
      HP: 37; Temp HP: 0; Surges: 1
      AC: 18; Action Points: 0
      Soldier Encounter Attack (standard action, encounter):
        Attacks Ragnarok with 29 vs. 21 AC (1d20+9; rolled 20).
        Crits: 23 damage (2d10[max]+3; rolled max).
        Ragnarok has 21 hp remaining (44 hp - 23 damage).
        Soldier Encounter Attack has been expended.
    Ragnarok's turn:
      HP: 21; Temp HP: 0; Surges: 13
      AC: 21; Action Points: 1
      Second Wind (minor action, encounter):
        Ragnarok spends a healing surge (12 remaining).
        Ragnarok heals 11 hp (21 hp -> 32 hp; 0 hp wasted).
        Ragnarok gains +2 defense bonus (until end of next turn).
        Second Wind has been expended.
      Crushing Surge (standard action, at_will):
        Attacks Soldier with 16 vs. 18 AC (1d20+7; rolled 9).
        Misses: Grant 4 temporary hit points.
        Ragnarok gains 4 temp hp (had 0; applied 4; wasted 0).
      Spend Action Point (free action, encounter):
        Ragnarok spends an action point (0 remaining).
        Spend Action Point has been expended.
      Distracting Spate (standard action, encounter):
        Attacks Soldier with 12 vs. 18 AC (1d20+7; rolled 5).
        Misses.
        Distracting Spate has been expended.
    
  Round 2:
    Soldier's turn:
      HP: 37; Temp HP: 0; Surges: 1
      AC: 18; Action Points: 0
      Soldier Basic Attack (standard action, at_will):
        Attacks Ragnarok with 17 vs. 23 AC (1d20+9; rolled 8).
        Misses.
    Ragnarok's turn:
      HP: 32; Temp HP: 4; Surges: 12
      AC: 23; Action Points: 0
      Conditions:
        +2 defense bonus (until end of this turn).
      Brash Strike (standard action, at_will):
        Attacks Soldier with 14 vs. 18 AC (1d20+9; rolled 5).
        Misses.
        Effect: Opponent gets combat advantage until start of next turn.
        Soldier gains combat advantage (until start of next turn).
      +2 defense bonus expires.
    
  Round 3:
    Soldier's turn:
      HP: 37; Temp HP: 0; Surges: 1
      AC: 18; Action Points: 0
      Conditions:
        Combat advantage (until start of next turn).
      Soldier Basic Attack (standard action, at_will):
        Attacks Ragnarok with 20 vs. 21 AC (1d20+11; rolled 9).
        Misses.
    Ragnarok's turn:
      HP: 32; Temp HP: 4; Surges: 12
      AC: 21; Action Points: 0
      Combat advantage expires.
      Knee Breaker (standard action, daily):
        Attacks Soldier with 19 vs. 18 AC (1d20+7; rolled 12).
        Hits:
          Grant 10 temporary hit points.
          17 damage (2d10+8; rolled 8, 1).
        Ragnarok gains 6 temp hp (had 4; applied 10; wasted 4).
        Soldier has 20 hp remaining (37 hp - 17 damage).
        Knee Breaker has been expended.
    
  Round 4:
    Soldier's turn:
      HP: 20; Temp HP: 0; Surges: 1
      AC: 18; Action Points: 0
      Soldier Basic Attack (standard action, at_will):
        Attacks Ragnarok with 21 vs. 21 AC (1d20+9; rolled 12).
        Hits: 12 damage (1d10+3; rolled 9).
        Ragnarok deflects 10 damage; 2 gets through (10 temp hp - 12 damage).
        Ragnarok has 30 hp remaining (32 hp - 2 damage).
    Ragnarok's turn:
      HP: 30; Temp HP: 0; Surges: 12
      AC: 21; Action Points: 0
      Brash Strike (standard action, at_will):
        Attacks Soldier with 12 vs. 18 AC (1d20+9; rolled 3).
        Misses.
        Effect: Opponent gets combat advantage until start of next turn.
        Soldier gains combat advantage (until start of next turn).
    
  Round 5:
    Soldier's turn:
      HP: 20; Temp HP: 0; Surges: 1
      AC: 18; Action Points: 0
      Conditions:
        Combat advantage (until start of next turn).
      Soldier Basic Attack (standard action, at_will):
        Attacks Ragnarok with 24 vs. 21 AC (1d20+11; rolled 13).
        Hits: 11 damage (1d10+3; rolled 8).
        Ragnarok has 19 hp remaining (30 hp - 11 damage).
    Ragnarok's turn:
      HP: 19; Temp HP: 0; Surges: 12
      AC: 21; Action Points: 0
      Combat advantage expires.
      Boundless Endurance (minor action, daily):
        Ragnarok gains regen 6 when bloodied (stance).
        Boundless Endurance has been expended.
      Brash Strike (standard action, at_will):
        Attacks Soldier with 15 vs. 18 AC (1d20+9; rolled 6).
        Misses.
        Effect: Opponent gets combat advantage until start of next turn.
        Soldier gains combat advantage (until start of next turn).
    
  Round 6:
    Soldier's turn:
      HP: 20; Temp HP: 0; Surges: 1
      AC: 18; Action Points: 0
      Conditions:
        Combat advantage (until start of next turn).
      Soldier Basic Attack (standard action, at_will):
        Attacks Ragnarok with 22 vs. 21 AC (1d20+11; rolled 11).
        Hits: 12 damage (1d10+3; rolled 9).
        Ragnarok has 7 hp remaining (19 hp - 12 damage).
    Ragnarok's turn:
      HP: 7; Temp HP: 0; Surges: 12
      AC: 21; Action Points: 0
      Combat advantage expires.
      Conditions:
        Regen 6 when bloodied (stance).
      Ragnarok heals 6 hp (7 hp -> 13 hp; 0 hp wasted).
      Brash Strike (standard action, at_will):
        Attacks Soldier with 12 vs. 18 AC (1d20+9; rolled 3).
        Misses.
        Effect: Opponent gets combat advantage until start of next turn.
        Soldier gains combat advantage (until start of next turn).
    
  Round 7:
    Soldier's turn:
      HP: 20; Temp HP: 0; Surges: 1
      AC: 18; Action Points: 0
      Conditions:
        Combat advantage (until start of next turn).
      Soldier Basic Attack (standard action, at_will):
        Attacks Ragnarok with 31 vs. 21 AC (1d20+11; rolled 20).
        Crits: 13 damage (1d10[max]+3; rolled max).
        Ragnarok has 0 hp remaining (13 hp - 13 damage).
    Ragnarok's turn:
      HP: 0; Temp HP: 0; Surges: 12
      AC: 21; Action Points: 0
      Combat advantage expires.
      Conditions:
        Regen 6 when bloodied (stance).
      Ragnarok is dying (0 death saves failed).
        Rolls death saving throw and gets a 12 (1d20; rolled 12).
        Passes.
    
  Round 8:
    Soldier's turn:
      HP: 20; Temp HP: 0; Surges: 1
      AC: 18; Action Points: 0
      Soldier Basic Attack (standard action, at_will):
        Attacks Ragnarok with 20 vs. 21 AC (1d20+9; rolled 11).
        Misses.
    Ragnarok's turn:
      HP: 0; Temp HP: 0; Surges: 12
      AC: 21; Action Points: 0
      Conditions:
        Regen 6 when bloodied (stance).
      Ragnarok is dying (0 death saves failed).
        Rolls death saving throw and gets a 14 (1d20; rolled 14).
        Passes.
    
  Round 9:
    Soldier's turn:
      HP: 20; Temp HP: 0; Surges: 1
      AC: 18; Action Points: 0
      Soldier Basic Attack (standard action, at_will):
        Attacks Ragnarok with 14 vs. 21 AC (1d20+9; rolled 5).
        Misses.
    Ragnarok's turn:
      HP: 0; Temp HP: 0; Surges: 12
      AC: 21; Action Points: 0
      Conditions:
        Regen 6 when bloodied (stance).
      Ragnarok is dying (0 death saves failed).
        Rolls death saving throw and gets a 13 (1d20; rolled 13).
        Passes.
    
  Round 10:
    Soldier's turn:
      HP: 20; Temp HP: 0; Surges: 1
      AC: 18; Action Points: 0
      Soldier Basic Attack (standard action, at_will):
        Attacks Ragnarok with 17 vs. 21 AC (1d20+9; rolled 8).
        Misses.
    Ragnarok's turn:
      HP: 0; Temp HP: 0; Surges: 12
      AC: 21; Action Points: 0
      Conditions:
        Regen 6 when bloodied (stance).
      Ragnarok is dying (0 death saves failed).
        Rolls death saving throw and gets a 15 (1d20; rolled 15).
        Passes.
    
  Round 11:
    Soldier's turn:
      HP: 20; Temp HP: 0; Surges: 1
      AC: 18; Action Points: 0
      Soldier Basic Attack (standard action, at_will):
        Attacks Ragnarok with 24 vs. 21 AC (1d20+9; rolled 15).
        Hits: 5 damage (1d10+3; rolled 2).
        Ragnarok has -5 hp remaining (0 hp - 5 damage).
    Ragnarok's turn:
      HP: -5; Temp HP: 0; Surges: 12
      AC: 21; Action Points: 0
      Conditions:
        Regen 6 when bloodied (stance).
      Ragnarok is dying (0 death saves failed).
        Rolls death saving throw and gets a 15 (1d20; rolled 15).
        Passes.
    
  Round 12:
    Soldier's turn:
      HP: 20; Temp HP: 0; Surges: 1
      AC: 18; Action Points: 0
      Soldier Basic Attack (standard action, at_will):
        Attacks Ragnarok with 20 vs. 21 AC (1d20+9; rolled 11).
        Misses.
    Ragnarok's turn:
      HP: -5; Temp HP: 0; Surges: 12
      AC: 21; Action Points: 0
      Conditions:
        Regen 6 when bloodied (stance).
      Ragnarok is dying (0 death saves failed).
        Rolls death saving throw and gets a 1 (1d20; rolled 1).
        Fails. 2 failures remaining before death.
    
  Round 13:
    Soldier's turn:
      HP: 20; Temp HP: 0; Surges: 1
      AC: 18; Action Points: 0
      Soldier Basic Attack (standard action, at_will):
        Attacks Ragnarok with 26 vs. 21 AC (1d20+9; rolled 17).
        Hits: 7 damage (1d10+3; rolled 4).
        Ragnarok has -12 hp remaining (-5 hp - 7 damage).
    Ragnarok's turn:
      HP: -12; Temp HP: 0; Surges: 12
      AC: 21; Action Points: 0
      Conditions:
        Regen 6 when bloodied (stance).
      Ragnarok is dying (1 death saves failed).
        Rolls death saving throw and gets a 7 (1d20; rolled 7).
        Fails. 1 failures remaining before death.
    
  Round 14:
    Soldier's turn:
      HP: 20; Temp HP: 0; Surges: 1
      AC: 18; Action Points: 0
      Soldier Basic Attack (standard action, at_will):
        Attacks Ragnarok with 21 vs. 21 AC (1d20+9; rolled 12).
        Hits: 8 damage (1d10+3; rolled 5).
        Ragnarok has -20 hp remaining (-12 hp - 8 damage).
    Ragnarok's turn:
      HP: -20; Temp HP: 0; Surges: 12
      AC: 21; Action Points: 0
      Conditions:
        Regen 6 when bloodied (stance).
      Ragnarok is dying (2 death saves failed).
        Rolls death saving throw and gets a 18 (1d20; rolled 18).
        Passes.
    
  Round 15:
    Soldier's turn:
      HP: 20; Temp HP: 0; Surges: 1
      AC: 18; Action Points: 0
      Soldier Basic Attack (standard action, at_will):
        Attacks Ragnarok with 21 vs. 21 AC (1d20+9; rolled 12).
        Hits: 6 damage (1d10+3; rolled 3).
        Ragnarok has -26 hp remaining (-20 hp - 6 damage).
    Ragnarok has died!
    
  Villains win!
```
[/sblock]
[sblock=Example of 1 fight(s) survived (0.1% chance)

```
FIGHT #1:
  Roll initiative!
    Ragnarok rolls 6 initiative (1d20+2; rolled 4).
    Soldier rolls 7 initiative (1d20+5; rolled 2).
    Initiative order: 
      Soldier
      Ragnarok
  
  Round 1:
    Soldier's turn:
      HP: 37; Temp HP: 0; Surges: 1
      AC: 18; Action Points: 0
      Soldier Encounter Attack (standard action, encounter):
        Attacks Ragnarok with 23 vs. 21 AC (1d20+9; rolled 14).
        Hits: 12 damage (2d10+3; rolled 4, 5).
        Ragnarok has 32 hp remaining (44 hp - 12 damage).
        Soldier Encounter Attack has been expended.
    Ragnarok's turn:
      HP: 32; Temp HP: 0; Surges: 13
      AC: 21; Action Points: 1
      Crushing Surge (standard action, at_will):
        Attacks Soldier with 15 vs. 18 AC (1d20+7; rolled 8).
        Misses: Grant 4 temporary hit points.
        Ragnarok gains 4 temp hp (had 0; applied 4; wasted 0).
      Spend Action Point (free action, encounter):
        Ragnarok spends an action point (0 remaining).
        Spend Action Point has been expended.
      Second Wind (minor action, encounter):
        Ragnarok spends a healing surge (12 remaining).
        Ragnarok heals 11 hp (32 hp -> 43 hp; 0 hp wasted).
        Ragnarok gains +2 defense bonus (until end of next turn).
        Second Wind has been expended.
      Crushing Surge (standard action, at_will):
        Attacks Soldier with 24 vs. 18 AC (1d20+7; rolled 17).
        Hits:
          Grant 10 temporary hit points.
          10 damage (1d10+4; rolled 6).
        Ragnarok gains 6 temp hp (had 4; applied 10; wasted 4).
        Soldier has 27 hp remaining (37 hp - 10 damage).
    
  Round 2:
    Soldier's turn:
      HP: 27; Temp HP: 0; Surges: 1
      AC: 18; Action Points: 0
      Soldier Basic Attack (standard action, at_will):
        Attacks Ragnarok with 21 vs. 23 AC (1d20+9; rolled 12).
        Misses.
    Ragnarok's turn:
      HP: 43; Temp HP: 10; Surges: 12
      AC: 23; Action Points: 0
      Conditions:
        +2 defense bonus (until end of this turn).
      Knee Breaker (standard action, daily):
        Attacks Soldier with 8 vs. 18 AC (1d20+7; rolled 1).
        Misses:
          8 damage (half of 2d10+8; rolled 2, 7).
          Grant 4 temporary hit points.
        Soldier has 19 hp remaining (27 hp - 8 damage).
        Ragnarok gains 0 temp hp (had 10; applied 4; wasted 4).
        Knee Breaker has been expended.
      +2 defense bonus expires.
    
  Round 3:
    Soldier's turn:
      HP: 19; Temp HP: 0; Surges: 1
      AC: 18; Action Points: 0
      Soldier Basic Attack (standard action, at_will):
        Attacks Ragnarok with 20 vs. 21 AC (1d20+9; rolled 11).
        Misses.
    Ragnarok's turn:
      HP: 43; Temp HP: 10; Surges: 12
      AC: 21; Action Points: 0
      Brash Strike (standard action, at_will):
        Attacks Soldier with 28 vs. 18 AC (1d20+9; rolled 19).
        Hits:
          Grant 4 temporary hit points.
          16 damage (1d10+8; rolled 8).
        Ragnarok gains 0 temp hp (had 10; applied 4; wasted 4).
        Soldier has 3 hp remaining (19 hp - 16 damage).
        Effect: Opponent gets combat advantage until start of next turn.
        Soldier gains combat advantage (until start of next turn).
    
  Round 4:
    Soldier's turn:
      HP: 3; Temp HP: 0; Surges: 1
      AC: 18; Action Points: 0
      Conditions:
        Combat advantage (until start of next turn).
      Soldier Basic Attack (standard action, at_will):
        Attacks Ragnarok with 22 vs. 21 AC (1d20+11; rolled 11).
        Hits: 4 damage (1d10+3; rolled 1).
        Ragnarok deflects 4 damage; 0 gets through (10 temp hp - 4 damage).
        Ragnarok has 43 hp remaining (43 hp - 0 damage).
    Ragnarok's turn:
      HP: 43; Temp HP: 6; Surges: 12
      AC: 21; Action Points: 0
      Combat advantage expires.
      Crushing Surge (standard action, at_will):
        Attacks Soldier with 12 vs. 18 AC (1d20+7; rolled 5).
        Misses: Grant 4 temporary hit points.
        Ragnarok gains 0 temp hp (had 6; applied 4; wasted 4).
    
  Round 5:
    Soldier's turn:
      HP: 3; Temp HP: 0; Surges: 1
      AC: 18; Action Points: 0
      Soldier Basic Attack (standard action, at_will):
        Attacks Ragnarok with 12 vs. 21 AC (1d20+9; rolled 3).
        Misses.
    Ragnarok's turn:
      HP: 43; Temp HP: 6; Surges: 12
      AC: 21; Action Points: 0
      Crushing Surge (standard action, at_will):
        Attacks Soldier with 20 vs. 18 AC (1d20+7; rolled 13).
        Hits:
          Grant 10 temporary hit points.
          7 damage (1d10+4; rolled 3).
        Ragnarok gains 4 temp hp (had 6; applied 10; wasted 6).
        Soldier has -4 hp remaining (3 hp - 7 damage).
    Soldier has died!
    
  Heroes win!
  Ragnarok takes a short rest.
    Ragnarok has 43 hp; wants at least 39 hp (maximum is 44 hp).
    Temporary hit points expire.
    Powers recharge:
      Spend Action Point recharges.
      Second Wind recharges.
  
FIGHT #2:
  Roll initiative!
    Ragnarok rolls 10 initiative (1d20+2; rolled 8).
    Soldier rolls 24 initiative (1d20+5; rolled 19).
    Initiative order: 
      Soldier
      Ragnarok
  
  Round 1:
    Soldier's turn:
      HP: 37; Temp HP: 0; Surges: 1
      AC: 18; Action Points: 0
      Soldier Basic Attack (standard action, at_will):
        Attacks Ragnarok with 22 vs. 21 AC (1d20+9; rolled 13).
        Hits: 5 damage (1d10+3; rolled 2).
        Ragnarok has 38 hp remaining (43 hp - 5 damage).
    Ragnarok's turn:
      HP: 38; Temp HP: 0; Surges: 12
      AC: 21; Action Points: 0
      Distracting Spate (standard action, encounter):
        Attacks Soldier with 23 vs. 18 AC (1d20+7; rolled 16).
        Hits:
          Grant 4 temporary hit points.
          6 damage (2d10+4; rolled 1, 1).
          Gain combat advantage until end of next turn.
        Ragnarok gains 4 temp hp (had 0; applied 4; wasted 0).
        Soldier has 31 hp remaining (37 hp - 6 damage).
        Ragnarok gains combat advantage (until end of next turn).
        Distracting Spate has been expended.
    
  Round 2:
    Soldier's turn:
      HP: 31; Temp HP: 0; Surges: 1
      AC: 18; Action Points: 0
      Soldier Encounter Attack (standard action, encounter):
        Attacks Ragnarok with 24 vs. 21 AC (1d20+9; rolled 15).
        Hits: 20 damage (2d10+3; rolled 7, 10).
        Ragnarok deflects 4 damage; 16 gets through (4 temp hp - 20 damage).
        Ragnarok has 22 hp remaining (38 hp - 16 damage).
        Soldier Encounter Attack has been expended.
    Ragnarok's turn:
      HP: 22; Temp HP: 0; Surges: 12
      AC: 21; Action Points: 0
      Conditions:
        Combat advantage (until end of this turn).
      Brash Strike (standard action, at_will):
        Attacks Soldier with 16 vs. 18 AC (1d20+11; rolled 5).
        Misses.
        Effect: Opponent gets combat advantage until start of next turn.
        Soldier gains combat advantage (until start of next turn).
      Second Wind (minor action, encounter):
        Ragnarok spends a healing surge (11 remaining).
        Ragnarok heals 11 hp (22 hp -> 33 hp; 0 hp wasted).
        Ragnarok gains +2 defense bonus (until end of next turn).
        Second Wind has been expended.
      Combat advantage expires.
    
  Round 3:
    Soldier's turn:
      HP: 31; Temp HP: 0; Surges: 1
      AC: 18; Action Points: 0
      Conditions:
        Combat advantage (until start of next turn).
      Soldier Basic Attack (standard action, at_will):
        Attacks Ragnarok with 21 vs. 23 AC (1d20+11; rolled 10).
        Misses.
    Ragnarok's turn:
      HP: 33; Temp HP: 0; Surges: 11
      AC: 23; Action Points: 0
      Combat advantage expires.
      Conditions:
        +2 defense bonus (until end of this turn).
      Crushing Surge (standard action, at_will):
        Attacks Soldier with 21 vs. 18 AC (1d20+7; rolled 14).
        Hits:
          Grant 10 temporary hit points.
          11 damage (1d10+4; rolled 7).
        Ragnarok gains 10 temp hp (had 0; applied 10; wasted 0).
        Soldier has 20 hp remaining (31 hp - 11 damage).
      +2 defense bonus expires.
    
  Round 4:
    Soldier's turn:
      HP: 20; Temp HP: 0; Surges: 1
      AC: 18; Action Points: 0
      Soldier Basic Attack (standard action, at_will):
        Attacks Ragnarok with 25 vs. 21 AC (1d20+9; rolled 16).
        Hits: 13 damage (1d10+3; rolled 10).
        Ragnarok deflects 10 damage; 3 gets through (10 temp hp - 13 damage).
        Ragnarok has 30 hp remaining (33 hp - 3 damage).
    Ragnarok's turn:
      HP: 30; Temp HP: 0; Surges: 11
      AC: 21; Action Points: 0
      Crushing Surge (standard action, at_will):
        Attacks Soldier with 12 vs. 18 AC (1d20+7; rolled 5).
        Misses: Grant 4 temporary hit points.
        Ragnarok gains 4 temp hp (had 0; applied 4; wasted 0).
    
  Round 5:
    Soldier's turn:
      HP: 20; Temp HP: 0; Surges: 1
      AC: 18; Action Points: 0
      Soldier Basic Attack (standard action, at_will):
        Attacks Ragnarok with 23 vs. 21 AC (1d20+9; rolled 14).
        Hits: 5 damage (1d10+3; rolled 2).
        Ragnarok deflects 4 damage; 1 gets through (4 temp hp - 5 damage).
        Ragnarok has 29 hp remaining (30 hp - 1 damage).
    Ragnarok's turn:
      HP: 29; Temp HP: 0; Surges: 11
      AC: 21; Action Points: 0
      Brash Strike (standard action, at_will):
        Attacks Soldier with 15 vs. 18 AC (1d20+9; rolled 6).
        Misses.
        Effect: Opponent gets combat advantage until start of next turn.
        Soldier gains combat advantage (until start of next turn).
    
  Round 6:
    Soldier's turn:
      HP: 20; Temp HP: 0; Surges: 1
      AC: 18; Action Points: 0
      Conditions:
        Combat advantage (until start of next turn).
      Soldier Basic Attack (standard action, at_will):
        Attacks Ragnarok with 13 vs. 21 AC (1d20+11; rolled 2).
        Misses.
    Ragnarok's turn:
      HP: 29; Temp HP: 0; Surges: 11
      AC: 21; Action Points: 0
      Combat advantage expires.
      Brash Strike (standard action, at_will):
        Attacks Soldier with 10 vs. 18 AC (1d20+9; rolled 1).
        Misses.
        Effect: Opponent gets combat advantage until start of next turn.
        Soldier gains combat advantage (until start of next turn).
    
  Round 7:
    Soldier's turn:
      HP: 20; Temp HP: 0; Surges: 1
      AC: 18; Action Points: 0
      Conditions:
        Combat advantage (until start of next turn).
      Soldier Basic Attack (standard action, at_will):
        Attacks Ragnarok with 27 vs. 21 AC (1d20+11; rolled 16).
        Hits: 13 damage (1d10+3; rolled 10).
        Ragnarok has 16 hp remaining (29 hp - 13 damage).
    Ragnarok's turn:
      HP: 16; Temp HP: 0; Surges: 11
      AC: 21; Action Points: 0
      Combat advantage expires.
      Crushing Surge (standard action, at_will):
        Attacks Soldier with 17 vs. 18 AC (1d20+7; rolled 10).
        Misses: Grant 4 temporary hit points.
        Ragnarok gains 4 temp hp (had 0; applied 4; wasted 0).
      Boundless Endurance (minor action, daily):
        Ragnarok gains regen 6 when bloodied (stance).
        Boundless Endurance has been expended.
    
  Round 8:
    Soldier's turn:
      HP: 20; Temp HP: 0; Surges: 1
      AC: 18; Action Points: 0
      Soldier Basic Attack (standard action, at_will):
        Attacks Ragnarok with 26 vs. 21 AC (1d20+9; rolled 17).
        Hits: 10 damage (1d10+3; rolled 7).
        Ragnarok deflects 4 damage; 6 gets through (4 temp hp - 10 damage).
        Ragnarok has 10 hp remaining (16 hp - 6 damage).
    Ragnarok's turn:
      HP: 10; Temp HP: 0; Surges: 11
      AC: 21; Action Points: 0
      Conditions:
        Regen 6 when bloodied (stance).
      Ragnarok heals 6 hp (10 hp -> 16 hp; 0 hp wasted).
      Brash Strike (standard action, at_will):
        Attacks Soldier with 12 vs. 18 AC (1d20+9; rolled 3).
        Misses.
        Effect: Opponent gets combat advantage until start of next turn.
        Soldier gains combat advantage (until start of next turn).
    
  Round 9:
    Soldier's turn:
      HP: 20; Temp HP: 0; Surges: 1
      AC: 18; Action Points: 0
      Conditions:
        Combat advantage (until start of next turn).
      Soldier Basic Attack (standard action, at_will):
        Attacks Ragnarok with 28 vs. 21 AC (1d20+11; rolled 17).
        Hits: 11 damage (1d10+3; rolled 8).
        Ragnarok has 5 hp remaining (16 hp - 11 damage).
    Ragnarok's turn:
      HP: 5; Temp HP: 0; Surges: 11
      AC: 21; Action Points: 0
      Combat advantage expires.
      Conditions:
        Regen 6 when bloodied (stance).
      Ragnarok heals 6 hp (5 hp -> 11 hp; 0 hp wasted).
      Crushing Surge (standard action, at_will):
        Attacks Soldier with 12 vs. 18 AC (1d20+7; rolled 5).
        Misses: Grant 4 temporary hit points.
        Ragnarok gains 4 temp hp (had 0; applied 4; wasted 0).
    
  Round 10:
    Soldier's turn:
      HP: 20; Temp HP: 0; Surges: 1
      AC: 18; Action Points: 0
      Soldier Basic Attack (standard action, at_will):
        Attacks Ragnarok with 22 vs. 21 AC (1d20+9; rolled 13).
        Hits: 11 damage (1d10+3; rolled 8).
        Ragnarok deflects 4 damage; 7 gets through (4 temp hp - 11 damage).
        Ragnarok has 4 hp remaining (11 hp - 7 damage).
    Ragnarok's turn:
      HP: 4; Temp HP: 0; Surges: 11
      AC: 21; Action Points: 0
      Conditions:
        Regen 6 when bloodied (stance).
      Ragnarok heals 6 hp (4 hp -> 10 hp; 0 hp wasted).
      Brash Strike (standard action, at_will):
        Attacks Soldier with 25 vs. 18 AC (1d20+9; rolled 16).
        Hits:
          Grant 4 temporary hit points.
          15 damage (1d10+8; rolled 7).
        Ragnarok gains 4 temp hp (had 0; applied 4; wasted 0).
        Soldier has 5 hp remaining (20 hp - 15 damage).
        Effect: Opponent gets combat advantage until start of next turn.
        Soldier gains combat advantage (until start of next turn).
    
  Round 11:
    Soldier's turn:
      HP: 5; Temp HP: 0; Surges: 1
      AC: 18; Action Points: 0
      Conditions:
        Combat advantage (until start of next turn).
      Soldier Basic Attack (standard action, at_will):
        Attacks Ragnarok with 31 vs. 21 AC (1d20+11; rolled 20).
        Crits: 13 damage (1d10[max]+3; rolled max).
        Ragnarok deflects 4 damage; 9 gets through (4 temp hp - 13 damage).
        Ragnarok has 1 hp remaining (10 hp - 9 damage).
    Ragnarok's turn:
      HP: 1; Temp HP: 0; Surges: 11
      AC: 21; Action Points: 0
      Combat advantage expires.
      Conditions:
        Regen 6 when bloodied (stance).
      Ragnarok heals 6 hp (1 hp -> 7 hp; 0 hp wasted).
      Brash Strike (standard action, at_will):
        Attacks Soldier with 17 vs. 18 AC (1d20+9; rolled 8).
        Misses.
        Effect: Opponent gets combat advantage until start of next turn.
        Soldier gains combat advantage (until start of next turn).
    
  Round 12:
    Soldier's turn:
      HP: 5; Temp HP: 0; Surges: 1
      AC: 18; Action Points: 0
      Conditions:
        Combat advantage (until start of next turn).
      Soldier Basic Attack (standard action, at_will):
        Attacks Ragnarok with 26 vs. 21 AC (1d20+11; rolled 15).
        Hits: 7 damage (1d10+3; rolled 4).
        Ragnarok has 0 hp remaining (7 hp - 7 damage).
    Ragnarok's turn:
      HP: 0; Temp HP: 0; Surges: 11
      AC: 21; Action Points: 0
      Combat advantage expires.
      Conditions:
        Regen 6 when bloodied (stance).
      Ragnarok is dying (0 death saves failed).
        Rolls death saving throw and gets a 12 (1d20; rolled 12).
        Passes.
    
  Round 13:
    Soldier's turn:
      HP: 5; Temp HP: 0; Surges: 1
      AC: 18; Action Points: 0
      Soldier Basic Attack (standard action, at_will):
        Attacks Ragnarok with 16 vs. 21 AC (1d20+9; rolled 7).
        Misses.
    Ragnarok's turn:
      HP: 0; Temp HP: 0; Surges: 11
      AC: 21; Action Points: 0
      Conditions:
        Regen 6 when bloodied (stance).
      Ragnarok is dying (0 death saves failed).
        Rolls death saving throw and gets a 13 (1d20; rolled 13).
        Passes.
    
  Round 14:
    Soldier's turn:
      HP: 5; Temp HP: 0; Surges: 1
      AC: 18; Action Points: 0
      Soldier Basic Attack (standard action, at_will):
        Attacks Ragnarok with 23 vs. 21 AC (1d20+9; rolled 14).
        Hits: 13 damage (1d10+3; rolled 10).
        Ragnarok has -13 hp remaining (0 hp - 13 damage).
    Ragnarok's turn:
      HP: -13; Temp HP: 0; Surges: 11
      AC: 21; Action Points: 0
      Conditions:
        Regen 6 when bloodied (stance).
      Ragnarok is dying (0 death saves failed).
        Rolls death saving throw and gets a 1 (1d20; rolled 1).
        Fails. 2 failures remaining before death.
    
  Round 15:
    Soldier's turn:
      HP: 5; Temp HP: 0; Surges: 1
      AC: 18; Action Points: 0
      Soldier Basic Attack (standard action, at_will):
        Attacks Ragnarok with 18 vs. 21 AC (1d20+9; rolled 9).
        Misses.
    Ragnarok's turn:
      HP: -13; Temp HP: 0; Surges: 11
      AC: 21; Action Points: 0
      Conditions:
        Regen 6 when bloodied (stance).
      Ragnarok is dying (1 death saves failed).
        Rolls death saving throw and gets a 9 (1d20; rolled 9).
        Fails. 1 failures remaining before death.
    
  Round 16:
    Soldier's turn:
      HP: 5; Temp HP: 0; Surges: 1
      AC: 18; Action Points: 0
      Soldier Basic Attack (standard action, at_will):
        Attacks Ragnarok with 17 vs. 21 AC (1d20+9; rolled 8).
        Misses.
    Ragnarok's turn:
      HP: -13; Temp HP: 0; Surges: 11
      AC: 21; Action Points: 0
      Conditions:
        Regen 6 when bloodied (stance).
      Ragnarok is dying (2 death saves failed).
        Rolls death saving throw and gets a 11 (1d20; rolled 11).
        Passes.
    
  Round 17:
    Soldier's turn:
      HP: 5; Temp HP: 0; Surges: 1
      AC: 18; Action Points: 0
      Soldier Basic Attack (standard action, at_will):
        Attacks Ragnarok with 15 vs. 21 AC (1d20+9; rolled 6).
        Misses.
    Ragnarok's turn:
      HP: -13; Temp HP: 0; Surges: 11
      AC: 21; Action Points: 0
      Conditions:
        Regen 6 when bloodied (stance).
      Ragnarok is dying (2 death saves failed).
        Rolls death saving throw and gets a 9 (1d20; rolled 9).
        Fails. 0 failures remaining before death.
    
  Villains win!
```
[/sblock]
[sblock=Example of 2 fight(s) survived (0.0% chance)

```
FIGHT #1:
  Roll initiative!
    Ragnarok rolls 22 initiative (1d20+2; rolled 20).
    Soldier rolls 14 initiative (1d20+5; rolled 9).
    Initiative order: 
      Ragnarok
      Soldier
  
  Round 1:
    Ragnarok's turn:
      HP: 44; Temp HP: 0; Surges: 13
      AC: 21; Action Points: 1
      Crushing Surge (standard action, at_will):
        Attacks Soldier with 24 vs. 18 AC (1d20+7; rolled 17).
        Hits:
          Grant 10 temporary hit points.
          13 damage (1d10+4; rolled 9).
        Ragnarok gains 10 temp hp (had 0; applied 10; wasted 0).
        Soldier has 24 hp remaining (37 hp - 13 damage).
      Spend Action Point (free action, encounter):
        Ragnarok spends an action point (0 remaining).
        Spend Action Point has been expended.
      Crushing Surge (standard action, at_will):
        Attacks Soldier with 11 vs. 18 AC (1d20+7; rolled 4).
        Misses: Grant 4 temporary hit points.
        Ragnarok gains 0 temp hp (had 10; applied 4; wasted 4).
    Soldier's turn:
      HP: 24; Temp HP: 0; Surges: 1
      AC: 18; Action Points: 0
      Soldier Encounter Attack (standard action, encounter):
        Attacks Ragnarok with 22 vs. 21 AC (1d20+9; rolled 13).
        Hits: 12 damage (2d10+3; rolled 5, 4).
        Ragnarok deflects 10 damage; 2 gets through (10 temp hp - 12 damage).
        Ragnarok has 42 hp remaining (44 hp - 2 damage).
        Soldier Encounter Attack has been expended.
    
  Round 2:
    Ragnarok's turn:
      HP: 42; Temp HP: 0; Surges: 13
      AC: 21; Action Points: 0
      Brash Strike (standard action, at_will):
        Attacks Soldier with 25 vs. 18 AC (1d20+9; rolled 16).
        Hits:
          Grant 4 temporary hit points.
          16 damage (1d10+8; rolled 8).
        Ragnarok gains 4 temp hp (had 0; applied 4; wasted 0).
        Soldier has 8 hp remaining (24 hp - 16 damage).
        Effect: Opponent gets combat advantage until start of next turn.
        Soldier gains combat advantage (until start of next turn).
    Soldier's turn:
      HP: 8; Temp HP: 0; Surges: 1
      AC: 18; Action Points: 0
      Conditions:
        Combat advantage (until start of next turn).
      Soldier Basic Attack (standard action, at_will):
        Attacks Ragnarok with 12 vs. 21 AC (1d20+11; rolled 1).
        Misses.
    
  Round 3:
    Ragnarok's turn:
      HP: 42; Temp HP: 4; Surges: 13
      AC: 21; Action Points: 0
      Combat advantage expires.
      Brash Strike (standard action, at_will):
        Attacks Soldier with 19 vs. 18 AC (1d20+9; rolled 10).
        Hits:
          Grant 4 temporary hit points.
          18 damage (1d10+8; rolled 10).
        Ragnarok gains 0 temp hp (had 4; applied 4; wasted 4).
        Soldier has -10 hp remaining (8 hp - 18 damage).
        Effect: Opponent gets combat advantage until start of next turn.
        Soldier gains combat advantage (until start of next turn).
    Soldier has died!
    
  Heroes win!
  Ragnarok takes a short rest.
    Ragnarok has 42 hp; wants at least 39 hp (maximum is 44 hp).
    Temporary hit points expire.
    Powers recharge:
      Spend Action Point recharges.
  
FIGHT #2:
  Roll initiative!
    Ragnarok rolls 15 initiative (1d20+2; rolled 13).
    Soldier rolls 6 initiative (1d20+5; rolled 1).
    Initiative order: 
      Ragnarok
      Soldier
  
  Round 1:
    Ragnarok's turn:
      HP: 42; Temp HP: 0; Surges: 13
      AC: 21; Action Points: 0
      Brash Strike (standard action, at_will):
        Attacks Soldier with 13 vs. 18 AC (1d20+9; rolled 4).
        Misses.
        Effect: Opponent gets combat advantage until start of next turn.
        Soldier gains combat advantage (until start of next turn).
    Soldier's turn:
      HP: 37; Temp HP: 0; Surges: 1
      AC: 18; Action Points: 0
      Conditions:
        Combat advantage (until start of next turn).
      Soldier Basic Attack (standard action, at_will):
        Attacks Ragnarok with 24 vs. 21 AC (1d20+11; rolled 13).
        Hits: 6 damage (1d10+3; rolled 3).
        Ragnarok has 36 hp remaining (42 hp - 6 damage).
    
  Round 2:
    Ragnarok's turn:
      HP: 36; Temp HP: 0; Surges: 13
      AC: 21; Action Points: 0
      Combat advantage expires.
      Distracting Spate (standard action, encounter):
        Attacks Soldier with 10 vs. 18 AC (1d20+7; rolled 3).
        Misses.
        Distracting Spate has been expended.
    Soldier's turn:
      HP: 37; Temp HP: 0; Surges: 1
      AC: 18; Action Points: 0
      Soldier Encounter Attack (standard action, encounter):
        Attacks Ragnarok with 27 vs. 21 AC (1d20+9; rolled 18).
        Hits: 12 damage (2d10+3; rolled 2, 7).
        Ragnarok has 24 hp remaining (36 hp - 12 damage).
        Soldier Encounter Attack has been expended.
    
  Round 3:
    Ragnarok's turn:
      HP: 24; Temp HP: 0; Surges: 13
      AC: 21; Action Points: 0
      Knee Breaker (standard action, daily):
        Attacks Soldier with 14 vs. 18 AC (1d20+7; rolled 7).
        Misses:
          14 damage (half of 2d10+8; rolled 10, 10).
          Grant 4 temporary hit points.
        Soldier has 23 hp remaining (37 hp - 14 damage).
        Ragnarok gains 4 temp hp (had 0; applied 4; wasted 0).
        Knee Breaker has been expended.
      Second Wind (minor action, encounter):
        Ragnarok spends a healing surge (12 remaining).
        Ragnarok heals 11 hp (24 hp -> 35 hp; 0 hp wasted).
        Ragnarok gains +2 defense bonus (until end of next turn).
        Second Wind has been expended.
    Soldier's turn:
      HP: 23; Temp HP: 0; Surges: 1
      AC: 18; Action Points: 0
      Soldier Basic Attack (standard action, at_will):
        Attacks Ragnarok with 26 vs. 23 AC (1d20+9; rolled 17).
        Hits: 4 damage (1d10+3; rolled 1).
        Ragnarok deflects 4 damage; 0 gets through (4 temp hp - 4 damage).
        Ragnarok has 35 hp remaining (35 hp - 0 damage).
    
  Round 4:
    Ragnarok's turn:
      HP: 35; Temp HP: 0; Surges: 12
      AC: 23; Action Points: 0
      Conditions:
        +2 defense bonus (until end of this turn).
      Crushing Surge (standard action, at_will):
        Attacks Soldier with 12 vs. 18 AC (1d20+7; rolled 5).
        Misses: Grant 4 temporary hit points.
        Ragnarok gains 4 temp hp (had 0; applied 4; wasted 0).
      +2 defense bonus expires.
    Soldier's turn:
      HP: 23; Temp HP: 0; Surges: 1
      AC: 18; Action Points: 0
      Soldier Basic Attack (standard action, at_will):
        Attacks Ragnarok with 22 vs. 21 AC (1d20+9; rolled 13).
        Hits: 11 damage (1d10+3; rolled 8).
        Ragnarok deflects 4 damage; 7 gets through (4 temp hp - 11 damage).
        Ragnarok has 28 hp remaining (35 hp - 7 damage).
    
  Round 5:
    Ragnarok's turn:
      HP: 28; Temp HP: 0; Surges: 12
      AC: 21; Action Points: 0
      Brash Strike (standard action, at_will):
        Attacks Soldier with 15 vs. 18 AC (1d20+9; rolled 6).
        Misses.
        Effect: Opponent gets combat advantage until start of next turn.
        Soldier gains combat advantage (until start of next turn).
    Soldier's turn:
      HP: 23; Temp HP: 0; Surges: 1
      AC: 18; Action Points: 0
      Conditions:
        Combat advantage (until start of next turn).
      Soldier Basic Attack (standard action, at_will):
        Attacks Ragnarok with 20 vs. 21 AC (1d20+11; rolled 9).
        Misses.
    
  Round 6:
    Ragnarok's turn:
      HP: 28; Temp HP: 0; Surges: 12
      AC: 21; Action Points: 0
      Combat advantage expires.
      Brash Strike (standard action, at_will):
        Attacks Soldier with 11 vs. 18 AC (1d20+9; rolled 2).
        Misses.
        Effect: Opponent gets combat advantage until start of next turn.
        Soldier gains combat advantage (until start of next turn).
    Soldier's turn:
      HP: 23; Temp HP: 0; Surges: 1
      AC: 18; Action Points: 0
      Conditions:
        Combat advantage (until start of next turn).
      Soldier Basic Attack (standard action, at_will):
        Attacks Ragnarok with 25 vs. 21 AC (1d20+11; rolled 14).
        Hits: 11 damage (1d10+3; rolled 8).
        Ragnarok has 17 hp remaining (28 hp - 11 damage).
    
  Round 7:
    Ragnarok's turn:
      HP: 17; Temp HP: 0; Surges: 12
      AC: 21; Action Points: 0
      Combat advantage expires.
      Brash Strike (standard action, at_will):
        Attacks Soldier with 28 vs. 18 AC (1d20+9; rolled 19).
        Hits:
          Grant 4 temporary hit points.
          9 damage (1d10+8; rolled 1).
        Ragnarok gains 4 temp hp (had 0; applied 4; wasted 0).
        Soldier has 14 hp remaining (23 hp - 9 damage).
        Effect: Opponent gets combat advantage until start of next turn.
        Soldier gains combat advantage (until start of next turn).
      Boundless Endurance (minor action, daily):
        Ragnarok gains regen 6 when bloodied (stance).
        Boundless Endurance has been expended.
    Soldier's turn:
      HP: 14; Temp HP: 0; Surges: 1
      AC: 18; Action Points: 0
      Conditions:
        Combat advantage (until start of next turn).
      Soldier Basic Attack (standard action, at_will):
        Attacks Ragnarok with 31 vs. 21 AC (1d20+11; rolled 20).
        Crits: 13 damage (1d10[max]+3; rolled max).
        Ragnarok deflects 4 damage; 9 gets through (4 temp hp - 13 damage).
        Ragnarok has 8 hp remaining (17 hp - 9 damage).
    
  Round 8:
    Ragnarok's turn:
      HP: 8; Temp HP: 0; Surges: 12
      AC: 21; Action Points: 0
      Combat advantage expires.
      Conditions:
        Regen 6 when bloodied (stance).
      Ragnarok heals 6 hp (8 hp -> 14 hp; 0 hp wasted).
      Crushing Surge (standard action, at_will):
        Attacks Soldier with 24 vs. 18 AC (1d20+7; rolled 17).
        Hits:
          Grant 10 temporary hit points.
          6 damage (1d10+4; rolled 2).
        Ragnarok gains 10 temp hp (had 0; applied 10; wasted 0).
        Soldier has 8 hp remaining (14 hp - 6 damage).
    Soldier's turn:
      HP: 8; Temp HP: 0; Surges: 1
      AC: 18; Action Points: 0
      Soldier Basic Attack (standard action, at_will):
        Attacks Ragnarok with 26 vs. 21 AC (1d20+9; rolled 17).
        Hits: 13 damage (1d10+3; rolled 10).
        Ragnarok deflects 10 damage; 3 gets through (10 temp hp - 13 damage).
        Ragnarok has 11 hp remaining (14 hp - 3 damage).
    
  Round 9:
    Ragnarok's turn:
      HP: 11; Temp HP: 0; Surges: 12
      AC: 21; Action Points: 0
      Conditions:
        Regen 6 when bloodied (stance).
      Ragnarok heals 6 hp (11 hp -> 17 hp; 0 hp wasted).
      Brash Strike (standard action, at_will):
        Attacks Soldier with 15 vs. 18 AC (1d20+9; rolled 6).
        Misses.
        Effect: Opponent gets combat advantage until start of next turn.
        Soldier gains combat advantage (until start of next turn).
    Soldier's turn:
      HP: 8; Temp HP: 0; Surges: 1
      AC: 18; Action Points: 0
      Conditions:
        Combat advantage (until start of next turn).
      Soldier Basic Attack (standard action, at_will):
        Attacks Ragnarok with 14 vs. 21 AC (1d20+11; rolled 3).
        Misses.
    
  Round 10:
    Ragnarok's turn:
      HP: 17; Temp HP: 0; Surges: 12
      AC: 21; Action Points: 0
      Combat advantage expires.
      Conditions:
        Regen 6 when bloodied (stance).
      Ragnarok heals 6 hp (17 hp -> 23 hp; 0 hp wasted).
      Brash Strike (standard action, at_will):
        Attacks Soldier with 18 vs. 18 AC (1d20+9; rolled 9).
        Hits:
          Grant 4 temporary hit points.
          15 damage (1d10+8; rolled 7).
        Ragnarok gains 4 temp hp (had 0; applied 4; wasted 0).
        Soldier has -7 hp remaining (8 hp - 15 damage).
        Effect: Opponent gets combat advantage until start of next turn.
        Soldier gains combat advantage (until start of next turn).
    Soldier has died!
    
  Heroes win!
  Ragnarok takes a short rest.
    Ragnarok has 23 hp; wants at least 39 hp (maximum is 44 hp).
      Ragnarok spends a healing surge (11 remaining).
      Ragnarok heals 11 hp (23 hp -> 34 hp; 0 hp wasted).
      Ragnarok spends a healing surge (10 remaining).
      Ragnarok heals 11 hp (34 hp -> 44 hp; 1 hp wasted).
    Temporary hit points expire.
    Powers recharge:
      Distracting Spate recharges.
      Second Wind recharges.
    Conditions expire:
      Regen 6 when bloodied expires.
    Milestone:
      Ragnarok gains an action point.
      Meliorating Scale Armor +1 enhancement increases to +2
  
FIGHT #3:
  Roll initiative!
    Ragnarok rolls 20 initiative (1d20+2; rolled 18).
    Soldier rolls 15 initiative (1d20+5; rolled 10).
    Initiative order: 
      Ragnarok
      Soldier
  
  Round 1:
    Ragnarok's turn:
      HP: 44; Temp HP: 0; Surges: 10
      AC: 22; Action Points: 1
      Brash Strike (standard action, at_will):
        Attacks Soldier with 21 vs. 18 AC (1d20+9; rolled 12).
        Hits:
          Grant 4 temporary hit points.
          9 damage (1d10+8; rolled 1).
        Ragnarok gains 4 temp hp (had 0; applied 4; wasted 0).
        Soldier has 28 hp remaining (37 hp - 9 damage).
        Effect: Opponent gets combat advantage until start of next turn.
        Soldier gains combat advantage (until start of next turn).
      Spend Action Point (free action, encounter):
        Ragnarok spends an action point (0 remaining).
        Spend Action Point has been expended.
      Brash Strike (standard action, at_will):
        Attacks Soldier with 28 vs. 18 AC (1d20+9; rolled 19).
        Hits:
          Grant 4 temporary hit points.
          18 damage (1d10+8; rolled 10).
        Ragnarok gains 0 temp hp (had 4; applied 4; wasted 4).
        Soldier has 10 hp remaining (28 hp - 18 damage).
        Effect: Opponent gets combat advantage until start of next turn.
        Soldier gains combat advantage (until start of next turn).
    Soldier's turn:
      HP: 10; Temp HP: 0; Surges: 1
      AC: 18; Action Points: 0
      Conditions:
        Combat advantage (until start of next turn).
        Combat advantage (until start of next turn).
      Soldier Basic Attack (standard action, at_will):
        Attacks Ragnarok with 31 vs. 22 AC (1d20+11; rolled 20).
        Crits: 13 damage (1d10[max]+3; rolled max).
        Ragnarok deflects 4 damage; 9 gets through (4 temp hp - 13 damage).
        Ragnarok has 35 hp remaining (44 hp - 9 damage).
    
  Round 2:
    Ragnarok's turn:
      HP: 35; Temp HP: 0; Surges: 10
      AC: 22; Action Points: 0
      Combat advantage expires.
      Combat advantage expires.
      Brash Strike (standard action, at_will):
        Attacks Soldier with 14 vs. 18 AC (1d20+9; rolled 5).
        Misses.
        Effect: Opponent gets combat advantage until start of next turn.
        Soldier gains combat advantage (until start of next turn).
    Soldier's turn:
      HP: 10; Temp HP: 0; Surges: 1
      AC: 18; Action Points: 0
      Conditions:
        Combat advantage (until start of next turn).
      Soldier Basic Attack (standard action, at_will):
        Attacks Ragnarok with 31 vs. 22 AC (1d20+11; rolled 20).
        Crits: 13 damage (1d10[max]+3; rolled max).
        Ragnarok has 22 hp remaining (35 hp - 13 damage).
    
  Round 3:
    Ragnarok's turn:
      HP: 22; Temp HP: 0; Surges: 10
      AC: 22; Action Points: 0
      Combat advantage expires.
      Distracting Spate (standard action, encounter):
        Attacks Soldier with 9 vs. 18 AC (1d20+7; rolled 2).
        Misses.
        Distracting Spate has been expended.
      Second Wind (minor action, encounter):
        Ragnarok spends a healing surge (9 remaining).
        Ragnarok heals 11 hp (22 hp -> 33 hp; 0 hp wasted).
        Ragnarok gains +2 defense bonus (until end of next turn).
        Second Wind has been expended.
    Soldier's turn:
      HP: 10; Temp HP: 0; Surges: 1
      AC: 18; Action Points: 0
      Soldier Basic Attack (standard action, at_will):
        Attacks Ragnarok with 27 vs. 24 AC (1d20+9; rolled 18).
        Hits: 12 damage (1d10+3; rolled 9).
        Ragnarok has 21 hp remaining (33 hp - 12 damage).
    
  Round 4:
    Ragnarok's turn:
      HP: 21; Temp HP: 0; Surges: 9
      AC: 24; Action Points: 0
      Conditions:
        +2 defense bonus (until end of this turn).
      Brash Strike (standard action, at_will):
        Attacks Soldier with 26 vs. 18 AC (1d20+9; rolled 17).
        Hits:
          Grant 4 temporary hit points.
          9 damage (1d10+8; rolled 1).
        Ragnarok gains 4 temp hp (had 0; applied 4; wasted 0).
        Soldier has 1 hp remaining (10 hp - 9 damage).
        Effect: Opponent gets combat advantage until start of next turn.
        Soldier gains combat advantage (until start of next turn).
      +2 defense bonus expires.
    Soldier's turn:
      HP: 1; Temp HP: 0; Surges: 1
      AC: 18; Action Points: 0
      Conditions:
        Combat advantage (until start of next turn).
      Soldier Basic Attack (standard action, at_will):
        Attacks Ragnarok with 26 vs. 22 AC (1d20+11; rolled 15).
        Hits: 10 damage (1d10+3; rolled 7).
        Ragnarok deflects 4 damage; 6 gets through (4 temp hp - 10 damage).
        Ragnarok has 15 hp remaining (21 hp - 6 damage).
    
  Round 5:
    Ragnarok's turn:
      HP: 15; Temp HP: 0; Surges: 9
      AC: 22; Action Points: 0
      Combat advantage expires.
      Brash Strike (standard action, at_will):
        Attacks Soldier with 13 vs. 18 AC (1d20+9; rolled 4).
        Misses.
        Effect: Opponent gets combat advantage until start of next turn.
        Soldier gains combat advantage (until start of next turn).
    Soldier's turn:
      HP: 1; Temp HP: 0; Surges: 1
      AC: 18; Action Points: 0
      Conditions:
        Combat advantage (until start of next turn).
      Soldier Basic Attack (standard action, at_will):
        Attacks Ragnarok with 28 vs. 22 AC (1d20+11; rolled 17).
        Hits: 12 damage (1d10+3; rolled 9).
        Ragnarok has 3 hp remaining (15 hp - 12 damage).
    
  Round 6:
    Ragnarok's turn:
      HP: 3; Temp HP: 0; Surges: 9
      AC: 22; Action Points: 0
      Combat advantage expires.
      Crushing Surge (standard action, at_will):
        Attacks Soldier with 14 vs. 18 AC (1d20+7; rolled 7).
        Misses: Grant 4 temporary hit points.
        Ragnarok gains 4 temp hp (had 0; applied 4; wasted 0).
    Soldier's turn:
      HP: 1; Temp HP: 0; Surges: 1
      AC: 18; Action Points: 0
      Soldier Basic Attack (standard action, at_will):
        Attacks Ragnarok with 16 vs. 22 AC (1d20+9; rolled 7).
        Misses.
    
  Round 7:
    Ragnarok's turn:
      HP: 3; Temp HP: 4; Surges: 9
      AC: 22; Action Points: 0
      Crushing Surge (standard action, at_will):
        Attacks Soldier with 15 vs. 18 AC (1d20+7; rolled 8).
        Misses: Grant 4 temporary hit points.
        Ragnarok gains 0 temp hp (had 4; applied 4; wasted 4).
    Soldier's turn:
      HP: 1; Temp HP: 0; Surges: 1
      AC: 18; Action Points: 0
      Soldier Encounter Attack (standard action, encounter):
        Attacks Ragnarok with 13 vs. 22 AC (1d20+9; rolled 4).
        Misses.
        Soldier Encounter Attack has been expended.
    
  Round 8:
    Ragnarok's turn:
      HP: 3; Temp HP: 4; Surges: 9
      AC: 22; Action Points: 0
      Crushing Surge (standard action, at_will):
        Attacks Soldier with 9 vs. 18 AC (1d20+7; rolled 2).
        Misses: Grant 4 temporary hit points.
        Ragnarok gains 0 temp hp (had 4; applied 4; wasted 4).
    Soldier's turn:
      HP: 1; Temp HP: 0; Surges: 1
      AC: 18; Action Points: 0
      Soldier Basic Attack (standard action, at_will):
        Attacks Ragnarok with 16 vs. 22 AC (1d20+9; rolled 7).
        Misses.
    
  Round 9:
    Ragnarok's turn:
      HP: 3; Temp HP: 4; Surges: 9
      AC: 22; Action Points: 0
      Crushing Surge (standard action, at_will):
        Attacks Soldier with 14 vs. 18 AC (1d20+7; rolled 7).
        Misses: Grant 4 temporary hit points.
        Ragnarok gains 0 temp hp (had 4; applied 4; wasted 4).
    Soldier's turn:
      HP: 1; Temp HP: 0; Surges: 1
      AC: 18; Action Points: 0
      Soldier Basic Attack (standard action, at_will):
        Attacks Ragnarok with 27 vs. 22 AC (1d20+9; rolled 18).
        Hits: 9 damage (1d10+3; rolled 6).
        Ragnarok deflects 4 damage; 5 gets through (4 temp hp - 9 damage).
        Ragnarok has -2 hp remaining (3 hp - 5 damage).
    
  Round 10:
    Ragnarok's turn:
      HP: -2; Temp HP: 0; Surges: 9
      AC: 22; Action Points: 0
      Ragnarok is dying (0 death saves failed).
        Rolls death saving throw and gets a 1 (1d20; rolled 1).
        Fails. 2 failures remaining before death.
    Soldier's turn:
      HP: 1; Temp HP: 0; Surges: 1
      AC: 18; Action Points: 0
      Soldier Basic Attack (standard action, at_will):
        Attacks Ragnarok with 21 vs. 22 AC (1d20+9; rolled 12).
        Misses.
    
  Round 11:
    Ragnarok's turn:
      HP: -2; Temp HP: 0; Surges: 9
      AC: 22; Action Points: 0
      Ragnarok is dying (1 death saves failed).
        Rolls death saving throw and gets a 14 (1d20; rolled 14).
        Passes.
    Soldier's turn:
      HP: 1; Temp HP: 0; Surges: 1
      AC: 18; Action Points: 0
      Soldier Basic Attack (standard action, at_will):
        Attacks Ragnarok with 25 vs. 22 AC (1d20+9; rolled 16).
        Hits: 9 damage (1d10+3; rolled 6).
        Ragnarok has -11 hp remaining (-2 hp - 9 damage).
    
  Round 12:
    Ragnarok's turn:
      HP: -11; Temp HP: 0; Surges: 9
      AC: 22; Action Points: 0
      Ragnarok is dying (1 death saves failed).
        Rolls death saving throw and gets a 14 (1d20; rolled 14).
        Passes.
    Soldier's turn:
      HP: 1; Temp HP: 0; Surges: 1
      AC: 18; Action Points: 0
      Soldier Basic Attack (standard action, at_will):
        Attacks Ragnarok with 10 vs. 22 AC (1d20+9; rolled 1).
        Misses.
    
  Round 13:
    Ragnarok's turn:
      HP: -11; Temp HP: 0; Surges: 9
      AC: 22; Action Points: 0
      Ragnarok is dying (1 death saves failed).
        Rolls death saving throw and gets a 11 (1d20; rolled 11).
        Passes.
    Soldier's turn:
      HP: 1; Temp HP: 0; Surges: 1
      AC: 18; Action Points: 0
      Soldier Basic Attack (standard action, at_will):
        Attacks Ragnarok with 14 vs. 22 AC (1d20+9; rolled 5).
        Misses.
    
  Round 14:
    Ragnarok's turn:
      HP: -11; Temp HP: 0; Surges: 9
      AC: 22; Action Points: 0
      Ragnarok is dying (1 death saves failed).
        Rolls death saving throw and gets a 19 (1d20; rolled 19).
        Passes.
    Soldier's turn:
      HP: 1; Temp HP: 0; Surges: 1
      AC: 18; Action Points: 0
      Soldier Basic Attack (standard action, at_will):
        Attacks Ragnarok with 23 vs. 22 AC (1d20+9; rolled 14).
        Hits: 4 damage (1d10+3; rolled 1).
        Ragnarok has -15 hp remaining (-11 hp - 4 damage).
    
  Round 15:
    Ragnarok's turn:
      HP: -15; Temp HP: 0; Surges: 9
      AC: 22; Action Points: 0
      Ragnarok is dying (1 death saves failed).
        Rolls death saving throw and gets a 6 (1d20; rolled 6).
        Fails. 1 failures remaining before death.
    Soldier's turn:
      HP: 1; Temp HP: 0; Surges: 1
      AC: 18; Action Points: 0
      Soldier Basic Attack (standard action, at_will):
        Attacks Ragnarok with 29 vs. 22 AC (1d20+9; rolled 20).
        Crits: 13 damage (1d10[max]+3; rolled max).
        Ragnarok has -28 hp remaining (-15 hp - 13 damage).
    Ragnarok has died!
    
  Villains win!
```
[/sblock]
[sblock=Example of 3 fight(s) survived (0.2% chance)

```
FIGHT #1:
  Roll initiative!
    Ragnarok rolls 3 initiative (1d20+2; rolled 1).
    Soldier rolls 17 initiative (1d20+5; rolled 12).
    Initiative order: 
      Soldier
      Ragnarok
  
  Round 1:
    Soldier's turn:
      HP: 37; Temp HP: 0; Surges: 1
      AC: 18; Action Points: 0
      Soldier Basic Attack (standard action, at_will):
        Attacks Ragnarok with 22 vs. 21 AC (1d20+9; rolled 13).
        Hits: 7 damage (1d10+3; rolled 4).
        Ragnarok has 37 hp remaining (44 hp - 7 damage).
    Ragnarok's turn:
      HP: 37; Temp HP: 0; Surges: 13
      AC: 21; Action Points: 1
      Brash Strike (standard action, at_will):
        Attacks Soldier with 19 vs. 18 AC (1d20+9; rolled 10).
        Hits:
          Grant 4 temporary hit points.
          11 damage (1d10+8; rolled 3).
        Ragnarok gains 4 temp hp (had 0; applied 4; wasted 0).
        Soldier has 26 hp remaining (37 hp - 11 damage).
        Effect: Opponent gets combat advantage until start of next turn.
        Soldier gains combat advantage (until start of next turn).
      Spend Action Point (free action, encounter):
        Ragnarok spends an action point (0 remaining).
        Spend Action Point has been expended.
      Crushing Surge (standard action, at_will):
        Attacks Soldier with 17 vs. 18 AC (1d20+7; rolled 10).
        Misses: Grant 4 temporary hit points.
        Ragnarok gains 0 temp hp (had 4; applied 4; wasted 4).
    
  Round 2:
    Soldier's turn:
      HP: 26; Temp HP: 0; Surges: 1
      AC: 18; Action Points: 0
      Conditions:
        Combat advantage (until start of next turn).
      Soldier Encounter Attack (standard action, encounter):
        Attacks Ragnarok with 20 vs. 21 AC (1d20+11; rolled 9).
        Misses.
        Soldier Encounter Attack has been expended.
    Ragnarok's turn:
      HP: 37; Temp HP: 4; Surges: 13
      AC: 21; Action Points: 0
      Combat advantage expires.
      Crushing Surge (standard action, at_will):
        Attacks Soldier with 13 vs. 18 AC (1d20+7; rolled 6).
        Misses: Grant 4 temporary hit points.
        Ragnarok gains 0 temp hp (had 4; applied 4; wasted 4).
    
  Round 3:
    Soldier's turn:
      HP: 26; Temp HP: 0; Surges: 1
      AC: 18; Action Points: 0
      Soldier Basic Attack (standard action, at_will):
        Attacks Ragnarok with 29 vs. 21 AC (1d20+9; rolled 20).
        Crits: 13 damage (1d10[max]+3; rolled max).
        Ragnarok deflects 4 damage; 9 gets through (4 temp hp - 13 damage).
        Ragnarok has 28 hp remaining (37 hp - 9 damage).
    Ragnarok's turn:
      HP: 28; Temp HP: 0; Surges: 13
      AC: 21; Action Points: 0
      Crushing Surge (standard action, at_will):
        Attacks Soldier with 11 vs. 18 AC (1d20+7; rolled 4).
        Misses: Grant 4 temporary hit points.
        Ragnarok gains 4 temp hp (had 0; applied 4; wasted 0).
      Second Wind (minor action, encounter):
        Ragnarok spends a healing surge (12 remaining).
        Ragnarok heals 11 hp (28 hp -> 39 hp; 0 hp wasted).
        Ragnarok gains +2 defense bonus (until end of next turn).
        Second Wind has been expended.
    
  Round 4:
    Soldier's turn:
      HP: 26; Temp HP: 0; Surges: 1
      AC: 18; Action Points: 0
      Soldier Basic Attack (standard action, at_will):
        Attacks Ragnarok with 22 vs. 23 AC (1d20+9; rolled 13).
        Misses.
    Ragnarok's turn:
      HP: 39; Temp HP: 4; Surges: 12
      AC: 23; Action Points: 0
      Conditions:
        +2 defense bonus (until end of this turn).
      Crushing Surge (standard action, at_will):
        Attacks Soldier with 14 vs. 18 AC (1d20+7; rolled 7).
        Misses: Grant 4 temporary hit points.
        Ragnarok gains 0 temp hp (had 4; applied 4; wasted 4).
      +2 defense bonus expires.
    
  Round 5:
    Soldier's turn:
      HP: 26; Temp HP: 0; Surges: 1
      AC: 18; Action Points: 0
      Soldier Basic Attack (standard action, at_will):
        Attacks Ragnarok with 25 vs. 21 AC (1d20+9; rolled 16).
        Hits: 13 damage (1d10+3; rolled 10).
        Ragnarok deflects 4 damage; 9 gets through (4 temp hp - 13 damage).
        Ragnarok has 30 hp remaining (39 hp - 9 damage).
    Ragnarok's turn:
      HP: 30; Temp HP: 0; Surges: 12
      AC: 21; Action Points: 0
      Knee Breaker (standard action, daily):
        Attacks Soldier with 17 vs. 18 AC (1d20+7; rolled 10).
        Misses:
          10 damage (half of 2d10+8; rolled 9, 3).
          Grant 4 temporary hit points.
        Soldier has 16 hp remaining (26 hp - 10 damage).
        Ragnarok gains 4 temp hp (had 0; applied 4; wasted 0).
        Knee Breaker has been expended.
    
  Round 6:
    Soldier's turn:
      HP: 16; Temp HP: 0; Surges: 1
      AC: 18; Action Points: 0
      Soldier Basic Attack (standard action, at_will):
        Attacks Ragnarok with 20 vs. 21 AC (1d20+9; rolled 11).
        Misses.
    Ragnarok's turn:
      HP: 30; Temp HP: 4; Surges: 12
      AC: 21; Action Points: 0
      Distracting Spate (standard action, encounter):
        Attacks Soldier with 19 vs. 18 AC (1d20+7; rolled 12).
        Hits:
          Grant 4 temporary hit points.
          14 damage (2d10+4; rolled 6, 4).
          Gain combat advantage until end of next turn.
        Ragnarok gains 0 temp hp (had 4; applied 4; wasted 4).
        Soldier has 2 hp remaining (16 hp - 14 damage).
        Ragnarok gains combat advantage (until end of next turn).
        Distracting Spate has been expended.
    
  Round 7:
    Soldier's turn:
      HP: 2; Temp HP: 0; Surges: 1
      AC: 18; Action Points: 0
      Soldier Basic Attack (standard action, at_will):
        Attacks Ragnarok with 29 vs. 21 AC (1d20+9; rolled 20).
        Crits: 13 damage (1d10[max]+3; rolled max).
        Ragnarok deflects 4 damage; 9 gets through (4 temp hp - 13 damage).
        Ragnarok has 21 hp remaining (30 hp - 9 damage).
    Ragnarok's turn:
      HP: 21; Temp HP: 0; Surges: 12
      AC: 21; Action Points: 0
      Conditions:
        Combat advantage (until end of this turn).
      Crushing Surge (standard action, at_will):
        Attacks Soldier with 14 vs. 18 AC (1d20+9; rolled 5).
        Misses: Grant 4 temporary hit points.
        Ragnarok gains 4 temp hp (had 0; applied 4; wasted 0).
      Boundless Endurance (minor action, daily):
        Ragnarok gains regen 6 when bloodied (stance).
        Boundless Endurance has been expended.
      Combat advantage expires.
    
  Round 8:
    Soldier's turn:
      HP: 2; Temp HP: 0; Surges: 1
      AC: 18; Action Points: 0
      Soldier Basic Attack (standard action, at_will):
        Attacks Ragnarok with 23 vs. 21 AC (1d20+9; rolled 14).
        Hits: 8 damage (1d10+3; rolled 5).
        Ragnarok deflects 4 damage; 4 gets through (4 temp hp - 8 damage).
        Ragnarok has 17 hp remaining (21 hp - 4 damage).
    Ragnarok's turn:
      HP: 17; Temp HP: 0; Surges: 12
      AC: 21; Action Points: 0
      Conditions:
        Regen 6 when bloodied (stance).
      Ragnarok heals 6 hp (17 hp -> 23 hp; 0 hp wasted).
      Brash Strike (standard action, at_will):
        Attacks Soldier with 20 vs. 18 AC (1d20+9; rolled 11).
        Hits:
          Grant 4 temporary hit points.
          18 damage (1d10+8; rolled 10).
        Ragnarok gains 4 temp hp (had 0; applied 4; wasted 0).
        Soldier has -16 hp remaining (2 hp - 18 damage).
        Effect: Opponent gets combat advantage until start of next turn.
        Soldier gains combat advantage (until start of next turn).
    Soldier has died!
    
  Heroes win!
  Ragnarok takes a short rest.
    Ragnarok has 23 hp; wants at least 39 hp (maximum is 44 hp).
      Ragnarok spends a healing surge (11 remaining).
      Ragnarok heals 11 hp (23 hp -> 34 hp; 0 hp wasted).
      Ragnarok spends a healing surge (10 remaining).
      Ragnarok heals 11 hp (34 hp -> 44 hp; 1 hp wasted).
    Temporary hit points expire.
    Powers recharge:
      Distracting Spate recharges.
      Spend Action Point recharges.
      Second Wind recharges.
    Conditions expire:
      Regen 6 when bloodied expires.
  
FIGHT #2:
  Roll initiative!
    Ragnarok rolls 9 initiative (1d20+2; rolled 7).
    Soldier rolls 7 initiative (1d20+5; rolled 2).
    Initiative order: 
      Ragnarok
      Soldier
  
  Round 1:
    Ragnarok's turn:
      HP: 44; Temp HP: 0; Surges: 10
      AC: 21; Action Points: 0
      Brash Strike (standard action, at_will):
        Attacks Soldier with 26 vs. 18 AC (1d20+9; rolled 17).
        Hits:
          Grant 4 temporary hit points.
          14 damage (1d10+8; rolled 6).
        Ragnarok gains 4 temp hp (had 0; applied 4; wasted 0).
        Soldier has 23 hp remaining (37 hp - 14 damage).
        Effect: Opponent gets combat advantage until start of next turn.
        Soldier gains combat advantage (until start of next turn).
    Soldier's turn:
      HP: 23; Temp HP: 0; Surges: 1
      AC: 18; Action Points: 0
      Conditions:
        Combat advantage (until start of next turn).
      Soldier Basic Attack (standard action, at_will):
        Attacks Ragnarok with 17 vs. 21 AC (1d20+11; rolled 6).
        Misses.
    
  Round 2:
    Ragnarok's turn:
      HP: 44; Temp HP: 4; Surges: 10
      AC: 21; Action Points: 0
      Combat advantage expires.
      Crushing Surge (standard action, at_will):
        Attacks Soldier with 18 vs. 18 AC (1d20+7; rolled 11).
        Hits:
          Grant 10 temporary hit points.
          7 damage (1d10+4; rolled 3).
        Ragnarok gains 6 temp hp (had 4; applied 10; wasted 4).
        Soldier has 16 hp remaining (23 hp - 7 damage).
    Soldier's turn:
      HP: 16; Temp HP: 0; Surges: 1
      AC: 18; Action Points: 0
      Soldier Encounter Attack (standard action, encounter):
        Attacks Ragnarok with 21 vs. 21 AC (1d20+9; rolled 12).
        Hits: 15 damage (2d10+3; rolled 3, 9).
        Ragnarok deflects 10 damage; 5 gets through (10 temp hp - 15 damage).
        Ragnarok has 39 hp remaining (44 hp - 5 damage).
        Soldier Encounter Attack has been expended.
    
  Round 3:
    Ragnarok's turn:
      HP: 39; Temp HP: 0; Surges: 10
      AC: 21; Action Points: 0
      Crushing Surge (standard action, at_will):
        Attacks Soldier with 27 vs. 18 AC (1d20+7; rolled 20).
        Crits:
          Grant 10 temporary hit points.
          24 damage (1d10[max]+4 + 1d12; rolled max + 10).
        Ragnarok gains 10 temp hp (had 0; applied 10; wasted 0).
        Soldier has -8 hp remaining (16 hp - 24 damage).
    Soldier has died!
    
  Heroes win!
  Ragnarok takes a short rest.
    Ragnarok has 39 hp; wants at least 39 hp (maximum is 44 hp).
    Temporary hit points expire.
    Powers recharge:
    Milestone:
      Ragnarok gains an action point.
      Meliorating Scale Armor +1 enhancement increases to +2
  
FIGHT #3:
  Roll initiative!
    Ragnarok rolls 9 initiative (1d20+2; rolled 7).
    Soldier rolls 17 initiative (1d20+5; rolled 12).
    Initiative order: 
      Soldier
      Ragnarok
  
  Round 1:
    Soldier's turn:
      HP: 37; Temp HP: 0; Surges: 1
      AC: 18; Action Points: 0
      Soldier Basic Attack (standard action, at_will):
        Attacks Ragnarok with 24 vs. 22 AC (1d20+9; rolled 15).
        Hits: 9 damage (1d10+3; rolled 6).
        Ragnarok has 30 hp remaining (39 hp - 9 damage).
    Ragnarok's turn:
      HP: 30; Temp HP: 0; Surges: 10
      AC: 22; Action Points: 1
      Distracting Spate (standard action, encounter):
        Attacks Soldier with 21 vs. 18 AC (1d20+7; rolled 14).
        Hits:
          Grant 4 temporary hit points.
          11 damage (2d10+4; rolled 6, 1).
          Gain combat advantage until end of next turn.
        Ragnarok gains 4 temp hp (had 0; applied 4; wasted 0).
        Soldier has 26 hp remaining (37 hp - 11 damage).
        Ragnarok gains combat advantage (until end of next turn).
        Distracting Spate has been expended.
      Spend Action Point (free action, encounter):
        Ragnarok spends an action point (0 remaining).
        Spend Action Point has been expended.
      Second Wind (minor action, encounter):
        Ragnarok spends a healing surge (9 remaining).
        Ragnarok heals 11 hp (30 hp -> 41 hp; 0 hp wasted).
        Ragnarok gains +2 defense bonus (until end of next turn).
        Second Wind has been expended.
      Brash Strike (standard action, at_will):
        Attacks Soldier with 28 vs. 18 AC (1d20+11; rolled 17).
        Hits:
          Grant 4 temporary hit points.
          9 damage (1d10+8; rolled 1).
        Ragnarok gains 0 temp hp (had 4; applied 4; wasted 4).
        Soldier has 17 hp remaining (26 hp - 9 damage).
        Effect: Opponent gets combat advantage until start of next turn.
        Soldier gains combat advantage (until start of next turn).
    
  Round 2:
    Soldier's turn:
      HP: 17; Temp HP: 0; Surges: 1
      AC: 18; Action Points: 0
      Conditions:
        Combat advantage (until start of next turn).
      Soldier Encounter Attack (standard action, encounter):
        Attacks Ragnarok with 12 vs. 24 AC (1d20+11; rolled 1).
        Misses.
        Soldier Encounter Attack has been expended.
    Ragnarok's turn:
      HP: 41; Temp HP: 4; Surges: 9
      AC: 24; Action Points: 0
      Combat advantage expires.
      Conditions:
        Combat advantage (until end of this turn).
        +2 defense bonus (until end of this turn).
      Brash Strike (standard action, at_will):
        Attacks Soldier with 19 vs. 18 AC (1d20+11; rolled 8).
        Hits:
          Grant 4 temporary hit points.
          12 damage (1d10+8; rolled 4).
        Ragnarok gains 0 temp hp (had 4; applied 4; wasted 4).
        Soldier has 5 hp remaining (17 hp - 12 damage).
        Effect: Opponent gets combat advantage until start of next turn.
        Soldier gains combat advantage (until start of next turn).
      Combat advantage expires.
      +2 defense bonus expires.
    
  Round 3:
    Soldier's turn:
      HP: 5; Temp HP: 0; Surges: 1
      AC: 18; Action Points: 0
      Conditions:
        Combat advantage (until start of next turn).
      Soldier Basic Attack (standard action, at_will):
        Attacks Ragnarok with 17 vs. 22 AC (1d20+11; rolled 6).
        Misses.
    Ragnarok's turn:
      HP: 41; Temp HP: 4; Surges: 9
      AC: 22; Action Points: 0
      Combat advantage expires.
      Crushing Surge (standard action, at_will):
        Attacks Soldier with 14 vs. 18 AC (1d20+7; rolled 7).
        Misses: Grant 4 temporary hit points.
        Ragnarok gains 0 temp hp (had 4; applied 4; wasted 4).
    
  Round 4:
    Soldier's turn:
      HP: 5; Temp HP: 0; Surges: 1
      AC: 18; Action Points: 0
      Soldier Basic Attack (standard action, at_will):
        Attacks Ragnarok with 19 vs. 22 AC (1d20+9; rolled 10).
        Misses.
    Ragnarok's turn:
      HP: 41; Temp HP: 4; Surges: 9
      AC: 22; Action Points: 0
      Brash Strike (standard action, at_will):
        Attacks Soldier with 14 vs. 18 AC (1d20+9; rolled 5).
        Misses.
        Effect: Opponent gets combat advantage until start of next turn.
        Soldier gains combat advantage (until start of next turn).
    
  Round 5:
    Soldier's turn:
      HP: 5; Temp HP: 0; Surges: 1
      AC: 18; Action Points: 0
      Conditions:
        Combat advantage (until start of next turn).
      Soldier Basic Attack (standard action, at_will):
        Attacks Ragnarok with 16 vs. 22 AC (1d20+11; rolled 5).
        Misses.
    Ragnarok's turn:
      HP: 41; Temp HP: 4; Surges: 9
      AC: 22; Action Points: 0
      Combat advantage expires.
      Crushing Surge (standard action, at_will):
        Attacks Soldier with 19 vs. 18 AC (1d20+7; rolled 12).
        Hits:
          Grant 10 temporary hit points.
          9 damage (1d10+4; rolled 5).
        Ragnarok gains 6 temp hp (had 4; applied 10; wasted 4).
        Soldier has -4 hp remaining (5 hp - 9 damage).
    Soldier has died!
    
  Heroes win!
  Ragnarok takes a short rest.
    Ragnarok has 41 hp; wants at least 39 hp (maximum is 44 hp).
    Temporary hit points expire.
    Powers recharge:
      Distracting Spate recharges.
      Spend Action Point recharges.
      Second Wind recharges.
  
FIGHT #4:
  Roll initiative!
    Ragnarok rolls 22 initiative (1d20+2; rolled 20).
    Soldier rolls 8 initiative (1d20+5; rolled 3).
    Initiative order: 
      Ragnarok
      Soldier
  
  Round 1:
    Ragnarok's turn:
      HP: 41; Temp HP: 0; Surges: 9
      AC: 22; Action Points: 0
      Crushing Surge (standard action, at_will):
        Attacks Soldier with 11 vs. 18 AC (1d20+7; rolled 4).
        Misses: Grant 4 temporary hit points.
        Ragnarok gains 4 temp hp (had 0; applied 4; wasted 0).
    Soldier's turn:
      HP: 37; Temp HP: 0; Surges: 1
      AC: 18; Action Points: 0
      Soldier Encounter Attack (standard action, encounter):
        Attacks Ragnarok with 23 vs. 22 AC (1d20+9; rolled 14).
        Hits: 17 damage (2d10+3; rolled 4, 10).
        Ragnarok deflects 4 damage; 13 gets through (4 temp hp - 17 damage).
        Ragnarok has 28 hp remaining (41 hp - 13 damage).
        Soldier Encounter Attack has been expended.
    
  Round 2:
    Ragnarok's turn:
      HP: 28; Temp HP: 0; Surges: 9
      AC: 22; Action Points: 0
      Distracting Spate (standard action, encounter):
        Attacks Soldier with 24 vs. 18 AC (1d20+7; rolled 17).
        Hits:
          Grant 4 temporary hit points.
          16 damage (2d10+4; rolled 7, 5).
          Gain combat advantage until end of next turn.
        Ragnarok gains 4 temp hp (had 0; applied 4; wasted 0).
        Soldier has 21 hp remaining (37 hp - 16 damage).
        Ragnarok gains combat advantage (until end of next turn).
        Distracting Spate has been expended.
      Second Wind (minor action, encounter):
        Ragnarok spends a healing surge (8 remaining).
        Ragnarok heals 11 hp (28 hp -> 39 hp; 0 hp wasted).
        Ragnarok gains +2 defense bonus (until end of next turn).
        Second Wind has been expended.
    Soldier's turn:
      HP: 21; Temp HP: 0; Surges: 1
      AC: 18; Action Points: 0
      Soldier Basic Attack (standard action, at_will):
        Attacks Ragnarok with 24 vs. 24 AC (1d20+9; rolled 15).
        Hits: 11 damage (1d10+3; rolled 8).
        Ragnarok deflects 4 damage; 7 gets through (4 temp hp - 11 damage).
        Ragnarok has 32 hp remaining (39 hp - 7 damage).
    
  Round 3:
    Ragnarok's turn:
      HP: 32; Temp HP: 0; Surges: 8
      AC: 24; Action Points: 0
      Conditions:
        Combat advantage (until end of this turn).
        +2 defense bonus (until end of this turn).
      Brash Strike (standard action, at_will):
        Attacks Soldier with 16 vs. 18 AC (1d20+11; rolled 5).
        Misses.
        Effect: Opponent gets combat advantage until start of next turn.
        Soldier gains combat advantage (until start of next turn).
      Combat advantage expires.
      +2 defense bonus expires.
    Soldier's turn:
      HP: 21; Temp HP: 0; Surges: 1
      AC: 18; Action Points: 0
      Conditions:
        Combat advantage (until start of next turn).
      Soldier Basic Attack (standard action, at_will):
        Attacks Ragnarok with 22 vs. 22 AC (1d20+11; rolled 11).
        Hits: 6 damage (1d10+3; rolled 3).
        Ragnarok has 26 hp remaining (32 hp - 6 damage).
    
  Round 4:
    Ragnarok's turn:
      HP: 26; Temp HP: 0; Surges: 8
      AC: 22; Action Points: 0
      Combat advantage expires.
      Brash Strike (standard action, at_will):
        Attacks Soldier with 20 vs. 18 AC (1d20+9; rolled 11).
        Hits:
          Grant 4 temporary hit points.
          10 damage (1d10+8; rolled 2).
        Ragnarok gains 4 temp hp (had 0; applied 4; wasted 0).
        Soldier has 11 hp remaining (21 hp - 10 damage).
        Effect: Opponent gets combat advantage until start of next turn.
        Soldier gains combat advantage (until start of next turn).
    Soldier's turn:
      HP: 11; Temp HP: 0; Surges: 1
      AC: 18; Action Points: 0
      Conditions:
        Combat advantage (until start of next turn).
      Soldier Basic Attack (standard action, at_will):
        Attacks Ragnarok with 26 vs. 22 AC (1d20+11; rolled 15).
        Hits: 9 damage (1d10+3; rolled 6).
        Ragnarok deflects 4 damage; 5 gets through (4 temp hp - 9 damage).
        Ragnarok has 21 hp remaining (26 hp - 5 damage).
    
  Round 5:
    Ragnarok's turn:
      HP: 21; Temp HP: 0; Surges: 8
      AC: 22; Action Points: 0
      Combat advantage expires.
      Crushing Surge (standard action, at_will):
        Attacks Soldier with 15 vs. 18 AC (1d20+7; rolled 8).
        Misses: Grant 4 temporary hit points.
        Ragnarok gains 4 temp hp (had 0; applied 4; wasted 0).
    Soldier's turn:
      HP: 11; Temp HP: 0; Surges: 1
      AC: 18; Action Points: 0
      Soldier Basic Attack (standard action, at_will):
        Attacks Ragnarok with 24 vs. 22 AC (1d20+9; rolled 15).
        Hits: 13 damage (1d10+3; rolled 10).
        Ragnarok deflects 4 damage; 9 gets through (4 temp hp - 13 damage).
        Ragnarok has 12 hp remaining (21 hp - 9 damage).
    
  Round 6:
    Ragnarok's turn:
      HP: 12; Temp HP: 0; Surges: 8
      AC: 22; Action Points: 0
      Crushing Surge (standard action, at_will):
        Attacks Soldier with 8 vs. 18 AC (1d20+7; rolled 1).
        Misses: Grant 4 temporary hit points.
        Ragnarok gains 4 temp hp (had 0; applied 4; wasted 0).
    Soldier's turn:
      HP: 11; Temp HP: 0; Surges: 1
      AC: 18; Action Points: 0
      Soldier Basic Attack (standard action, at_will):
        Attacks Ragnarok with 28 vs. 22 AC (1d20+9; rolled 19).
        Hits: 13 damage (1d10+3; rolled 10).
        Ragnarok deflects 4 damage; 9 gets through (4 temp hp - 13 damage).
        Ragnarok has 3 hp remaining (12 hp - 9 damage).
    
  Round 7:
    Ragnarok's turn:
      HP: 3; Temp HP: 0; Surges: 8
      AC: 22; Action Points: 0
      Crushing Surge (standard action, at_will):
        Attacks Soldier with 9 vs. 18 AC (1d20+7; rolled 2).
        Misses: Grant 4 temporary hit points.
        Ragnarok gains 4 temp hp (had 0; applied 4; wasted 0).
    Soldier's turn:
      HP: 11; Temp HP: 0; Surges: 1
      AC: 18; Action Points: 0
      Soldier Basic Attack (standard action, at_will):
        Attacks Ragnarok with 19 vs. 22 AC (1d20+9; rolled 10).
        Misses.
    
  Round 8:
    Ragnarok's turn:
      HP: 3; Temp HP: 4; Surges: 8
      AC: 22; Action Points: 0
      Crushing Surge (standard action, at_will):
        Attacks Soldier with 14 vs. 18 AC (1d20+7; rolled 7).
        Misses: Grant 4 temporary hit points.
        Ragnarok gains 0 temp hp (had 4; applied 4; wasted 4).
    Soldier's turn:
      HP: 11; Temp HP: 0; Surges: 1
      AC: 18; Action Points: 0
      Soldier Basic Attack (standard action, at_will):
        Attacks Ragnarok with 22 vs. 22 AC (1d20+9; rolled 13).
        Hits: 10 damage (1d10+3; rolled 7).
        Ragnarok deflects 4 damage; 6 gets through (4 temp hp - 10 damage).
        Ragnarok has -3 hp remaining (3 hp - 6 damage).
    
  Round 9:
    Ragnarok's turn:
      HP: -3; Temp HP: 0; Surges: 8
      AC: 22; Action Points: 0
      Ragnarok is dying (0 death saves failed).
        Rolls death saving throw and gets a 15 (1d20; rolled 15).
        Passes.
    Soldier's turn:
      HP: 11; Temp HP: 0; Surges: 1
      AC: 18; Action Points: 0
      Soldier Basic Attack (standard action, at_will):
        Attacks Ragnarok with 22 vs. 22 AC (1d20+9; rolled 13).
        Hits: 12 damage (1d10+3; rolled 9).
        Ragnarok has -15 hp remaining (-3 hp - 12 damage).
    
  Round 10:
    Ragnarok's turn:
      HP: -15; Temp HP: 0; Surges: 8
      AC: 22; Action Points: 0
      Ragnarok is dying (0 death saves failed).
        Rolls death saving throw and gets a 18 (1d20; rolled 18).
        Passes.
    Soldier's turn:
      HP: 11; Temp HP: 0; Surges: 1
      AC: 18; Action Points: 0
      Soldier Basic Attack (standard action, at_will):
        Attacks Ragnarok with 23 vs. 22 AC (1d20+9; rolled 14).
        Hits: 11 damage (1d10+3; rolled 8).
        Ragnarok has -26 hp remaining (-15 hp - 11 damage).
    Ragnarok has died!
    
  Villains win!
```
[/sblock]
[sblock=Example of 4 fight(s) survived (0.1% chance)

```
FIGHT #1:
  Roll initiative!
    Ragnarok rolls 11 initiative (1d20+2; rolled 9).
    Soldier rolls 19 initiative (1d20+5; rolled 14).
    Initiative order: 
      Soldier
      Ragnarok
  
  Round 1:
    Soldier's turn:
      HP: 37; Temp HP: 0; Surges: 1
      AC: 18; Action Points: 0
      Soldier Basic Attack (standard action, at_will):
        Attacks Ragnarok with 28 vs. 21 AC (1d20+9; rolled 19).
        Hits: 10 damage (1d10+3; rolled 7).
        Ragnarok has 34 hp remaining (44 hp - 10 damage).
    Ragnarok's turn:
      HP: 34; Temp HP: 0; Surges: 13
      AC: 21; Action Points: 1
      Knee Breaker (standard action, daily):
        Attacks Soldier with 19 vs. 18 AC (1d20+7; rolled 12).
        Hits:
          Grant 10 temporary hit points.
          18 damage (2d10+8; rolled 3, 7).
        Ragnarok gains 10 temp hp (had 0; applied 10; wasted 0).
        Soldier has 19 hp remaining (37 hp - 18 damage).
        Knee Breaker has been expended.
      Spend Action Point (free action, encounter):
        Ragnarok spends an action point (0 remaining).
        Spend Action Point has been expended.
      Crushing Surge (standard action, at_will):
        Attacks Soldier with 13 vs. 18 AC (1d20+7; rolled 6).
        Misses: Grant 4 temporary hit points.
        Ragnarok gains 0 temp hp (had 10; applied 4; wasted 4).
    
  Round 2:
    Soldier's turn:
      HP: 19; Temp HP: 0; Surges: 1
      AC: 18; Action Points: 0
      Soldier Basic Attack (standard action, at_will):
        Attacks Ragnarok with 29 vs. 21 AC (1d20+9; rolled 20).
        Crits: 13 damage (1d10[max]+3; rolled max).
        Ragnarok deflects 10 damage; 3 gets through (10 temp hp - 13 damage).
        Ragnarok has 31 hp remaining (34 hp - 3 damage).
    Ragnarok's turn:
      HP: 31; Temp HP: 0; Surges: 13
      AC: 21; Action Points: 0
      Second Wind (minor action, encounter):
        Ragnarok spends a healing surge (12 remaining).
        Ragnarok heals 11 hp (31 hp -> 42 hp; 0 hp wasted).
        Ragnarok gains +2 defense bonus (until end of next turn).
        Second Wind has been expended.
      Brash Strike (standard action, at_will):
        Attacks Soldier with 14 vs. 18 AC (1d20+9; rolled 5).
        Misses.
        Effect: Opponent gets combat advantage until start of next turn.
        Soldier gains combat advantage (until start of next turn).
    
  Round 3:
    Soldier's turn:
      HP: 19; Temp HP: 0; Surges: 1
      AC: 18; Action Points: 0
      Conditions:
        Combat advantage (until start of next turn).
      Soldier Basic Attack (standard action, at_will):
        Attacks Ragnarok with 15 vs. 23 AC (1d20+11; rolled 4).
        Misses.
    Ragnarok's turn:
      HP: 42; Temp HP: 0; Surges: 12
      AC: 23; Action Points: 0
      Combat advantage expires.
      Conditions:
        +2 defense bonus (until end of this turn).
      Distracting Spate (standard action, encounter):
        Attacks Soldier with 10 vs. 18 AC (1d20+7; rolled 3).
        Misses.
        Distracting Spate has been expended.
      +2 defense bonus expires.
    
  Round 4:
    Soldier's turn:
      HP: 19; Temp HP: 0; Surges: 1
      AC: 18; Action Points: 0
      Soldier Basic Attack (standard action, at_will):
        Attacks Ragnarok with 12 vs. 21 AC (1d20+9; rolled 3).
        Misses.
    Ragnarok's turn:
      HP: 42; Temp HP: 0; Surges: 12
      AC: 21; Action Points: 0
      Brash Strike (standard action, at_will):
        Attacks Soldier with 23 vs. 18 AC (1d20+9; rolled 14).
        Hits:
          Grant 4 temporary hit points.
          14 damage (1d10+8; rolled 6).
        Ragnarok gains 4 temp hp (had 0; applied 4; wasted 0).
        Soldier has 5 hp remaining (19 hp - 14 damage).
        Effect: Opponent gets combat advantage until start of next turn.
        Soldier gains combat advantage (until start of next turn).
    
  Round 5:
    Soldier's turn:
      HP: 5; Temp HP: 0; Surges: 1
      AC: 18; Action Points: 0
      Conditions:
        Combat advantage (until start of next turn).
      Soldier Basic Attack (standard action, at_will):
        Attacks Ragnarok with 27 vs. 21 AC (1d20+11; rolled 16).
        Hits: 9 damage (1d10+3; rolled 6).
        Ragnarok deflects 4 damage; 5 gets through (4 temp hp - 9 damage).
        Ragnarok has 37 hp remaining (42 hp - 5 damage).
    Ragnarok's turn:
      HP: 37; Temp HP: 0; Surges: 12
      AC: 21; Action Points: 0
      Combat advantage expires.
      Crushing Surge (standard action, at_will):
        Attacks Soldier with 26 vs. 18 AC (1d20+7; rolled 19).
        Hits:
          Grant 10 temporary hit points.
          14 damage (1d10+4; rolled 10).
        Ragnarok gains 10 temp hp (had 0; applied 10; wasted 0).
        Soldier has -9 hp remaining (5 hp - 14 damage).
    Soldier has died!
    
  Heroes win!
  Ragnarok takes a short rest.
    Ragnarok has 37 hp; wants at least 39 hp (maximum is 44 hp).
      Ragnarok spends a healing surge (11 remaining).
      Ragnarok heals 11 hp (37 hp -> 44 hp; 4 hp wasted).
    Temporary hit points expire.
    Powers recharge:
      Distracting Spate recharges.
      Spend Action Point recharges.
      Second Wind recharges.
  
FIGHT #2:
  Roll initiative!
    Ragnarok rolls 5 initiative (1d20+2; rolled 3).
    Soldier rolls 7 initiative (1d20+5; rolled 2).
    Initiative order: 
      Soldier
      Ragnarok
  
  Round 1:
    Soldier's turn:
      HP: 37; Temp HP: 0; Surges: 1
      AC: 18; Action Points: 0
      Soldier Encounter Attack (standard action, encounter):
        Attacks Ragnarok with 22 vs. 21 AC (1d20+9; rolled 13).
        Hits: 18 damage (2d10+3; rolled 6, 9).
        Ragnarok has 26 hp remaining (44 hp - 18 damage).
        Soldier Encounter Attack has been expended.
    Ragnarok's turn:
      HP: 26; Temp HP: 0; Surges: 11
      AC: 21; Action Points: 0
      Second Wind (minor action, encounter):
        Ragnarok spends a healing surge (10 remaining).
        Ragnarok heals 11 hp (26 hp -> 37 hp; 0 hp wasted).
        Ragnarok gains +2 defense bonus (until end of next turn).
        Second Wind has been expended.
      Crushing Surge (standard action, at_will):
        Attacks Soldier with 25 vs. 18 AC (1d20+7; rolled 18).
        Hits:
          Grant 10 temporary hit points.
          11 damage (1d10+4; rolled 7).
        Ragnarok gains 10 temp hp (had 0; applied 10; wasted 0).
        Soldier has 26 hp remaining (37 hp - 11 damage).
    
  Round 2:
    Soldier's turn:
      HP: 26; Temp HP: 0; Surges: 1
      AC: 18; Action Points: 0
      Soldier Basic Attack (standard action, at_will):
        Attacks Ragnarok with 25 vs. 23 AC (1d20+9; rolled 16).
        Hits: 12 damage (1d10+3; rolled 9).
        Ragnarok deflects 10 damage; 2 gets through (10 temp hp - 12 damage).
        Ragnarok has 35 hp remaining (37 hp - 2 damage).
    Ragnarok's turn:
      HP: 35; Temp HP: 0; Surges: 10
      AC: 23; Action Points: 0
      Conditions:
        +2 defense bonus (until end of this turn).
      Distracting Spate (standard action, encounter):
        Attacks Soldier with 16 vs. 18 AC (1d20+7; rolled 9).
        Misses.
        Distracting Spate has been expended.
      +2 defense bonus expires.
    
  Round 3:
    Soldier's turn:
      HP: 26; Temp HP: 0; Surges: 1
      AC: 18; Action Points: 0
      Soldier Basic Attack (standard action, at_will):
        Attacks Ragnarok with 27 vs. 21 AC (1d20+9; rolled 18).
        Hits: 9 damage (1d10+3; rolled 6).
        Ragnarok has 26 hp remaining (35 hp - 9 damage).
    Ragnarok's turn:
      HP: 26; Temp HP: 0; Surges: 10
      AC: 21; Action Points: 0
      Brash Strike (standard action, at_will):
        Attacks Soldier with 28 vs. 18 AC (1d20+9; rolled 19).
        Hits:
          Grant 4 temporary hit points.
          12 damage (1d10+8; rolled 4).
        Ragnarok gains 4 temp hp (had 0; applied 4; wasted 0).
        Soldier has 14 hp remaining (26 hp - 12 damage).
        Effect: Opponent gets combat advantage until start of next turn.
        Soldier gains combat advantage (until start of next turn).
    
  Round 4:
    Soldier's turn:
      HP: 14; Temp HP: 0; Surges: 1
      AC: 18; Action Points: 0
      Conditions:
        Combat advantage (until start of next turn).
      Soldier Basic Attack (standard action, at_will):
        Attacks Ragnarok with 21 vs. 21 AC (1d20+11; rolled 10).
        Hits: 8 damage (1d10+3; rolled 5).
        Ragnarok deflects 4 damage; 4 gets through (4 temp hp - 8 damage).
        Ragnarok has 22 hp remaining (26 hp - 4 damage).
    Ragnarok's turn:
      HP: 22; Temp HP: 0; Surges: 10
      AC: 21; Action Points: 0
      Combat advantage expires.
      Brash Strike (standard action, at_will):
        Attacks Soldier with 15 vs. 18 AC (1d20+9; rolled 6).
        Misses.
        Effect: Opponent gets combat advantage until start of next turn.
        Soldier gains combat advantage (until start of next turn).
      Boundless Endurance (minor action, daily):
        Ragnarok gains regen 6 when bloodied (stance).
        Boundless Endurance has been expended.
    
  Round 5:
    Soldier's turn:
      HP: 14; Temp HP: 0; Surges: 1
      AC: 18; Action Points: 0
      Conditions:
        Combat advantage (until start of next turn).
      Soldier Basic Attack (standard action, at_will):
        Attacks Ragnarok with 31 vs. 21 AC (1d20+11; rolled 20).
        Crits: 13 damage (1d10[max]+3; rolled max).
        Ragnarok has 9 hp remaining (22 hp - 13 damage).
    Ragnarok's turn:
      HP: 9; Temp HP: 0; Surges: 10
      AC: 21; Action Points: 0
      Combat advantage expires.
      Conditions:
        Regen 6 when bloodied (stance).
      Ragnarok heals 6 hp (9 hp -> 15 hp; 0 hp wasted).
      Crushing Surge (standard action, at_will):
        Attacks Soldier with 9 vs. 18 AC (1d20+7; rolled 2).
        Misses: Grant 4 temporary hit points.
        Ragnarok gains 4 temp hp (had 0; applied 4; wasted 0).
    
  Round 6:
    Soldier's turn:
      HP: 14; Temp HP: 0; Surges: 1
      AC: 18; Action Points: 0
      Soldier Basic Attack (standard action, at_will):
        Attacks Ragnarok with 29 vs. 21 AC (1d20+9; rolled 20).
        Crits: 13 damage (1d10[max]+3; rolled max).
        Ragnarok deflects 4 damage; 9 gets through (4 temp hp - 13 damage).
        Ragnarok has 6 hp remaining (15 hp - 9 damage).
    Ragnarok's turn:
      HP: 6; Temp HP: 0; Surges: 10
      AC: 21; Action Points: 0
      Conditions:
        Regen 6 when bloodied (stance).
      Ragnarok heals 6 hp (6 hp -> 12 hp; 0 hp wasted).
      Brash Strike (standard action, at_will):
        Attacks Soldier with 16 vs. 18 AC (1d20+9; rolled 7).
        Misses.
        Effect: Opponent gets combat advantage until start of next turn.
        Soldier gains combat advantage (until start of next turn).
    
  Round 7:
    Soldier's turn:
      HP: 14; Temp HP: 0; Surges: 1
      AC: 18; Action Points: 0
      Conditions:
        Combat advantage (until start of next turn).
      Soldier Basic Attack (standard action, at_will):
        Attacks Ragnarok with 24 vs. 21 AC (1d20+11; rolled 13).
        Hits: 9 damage (1d10+3; rolled 6).
        Ragnarok has 3 hp remaining (12 hp - 9 damage).
    Ragnarok's turn:
      HP: 3; Temp HP: 0; Surges: 10
      AC: 21; Action Points: 0
      Combat advantage expires.
      Conditions:
        Regen 6 when bloodied (stance).
      Ragnarok heals 6 hp (3 hp -> 9 hp; 0 hp wasted).
      Crushing Surge (standard action, at_will):
        Attacks Soldier with 27 vs. 18 AC (1d20+7; rolled 20).
        Crits:
          Grant 10 temporary hit points.
          16 damage (1d10[max]+4 + 1d12; rolled max + 2).
        Ragnarok gains 10 temp hp (had 0; applied 10; wasted 0).
        Soldier has -2 hp remaining (14 hp - 16 damage).
    Soldier has died!
    
  Heroes win!
  Ragnarok takes a short rest.
    Ragnarok has 9 hp; wants at least 39 hp (maximum is 44 hp).
      Ragnarok spends a healing surge (9 remaining).
      Ragnarok heals 11 hp (9 hp -> 20 hp; 0 hp wasted).
      Ragnarok spends a healing surge (8 remaining).
      Ragnarok heals 11 hp (20 hp -> 31 hp; 0 hp wasted).
      Ragnarok spends a healing surge (7 remaining).
      Ragnarok heals 11 hp (31 hp -> 42 hp; 0 hp wasted).
    Temporary hit points expire.
    Powers recharge:
      Distracting Spate recharges.
      Second Wind recharges.
    Conditions expire:
      Regen 6 when bloodied expires.
    Milestone:
      Ragnarok gains an action point.
      Meliorating Scale Armor +1 enhancement increases to +2
  
FIGHT #3:
  Roll initiative!
    Ragnarok rolls 20 initiative (1d20+2; rolled 18).
    Soldier rolls 16 initiative (1d20+5; rolled 11).
    Initiative order: 
      Ragnarok
      Soldier
  
  Round 1:
    Ragnarok's turn:
      HP: 42; Temp HP: 0; Surges: 7
      AC: 22; Action Points: 1
      Brash Strike (standard action, at_will):
        Attacks Soldier with 13 vs. 18 AC (1d20+9; rolled 4).
        Misses.
        Effect: Opponent gets combat advantage until start of next turn.
        Soldier gains combat advantage (until start of next turn).
      Spend Action Point (free action, encounter):
        Ragnarok spends an action point (0 remaining).
        Spend Action Point has been expended.
      Crushing Surge (standard action, at_will):
        Attacks Soldier with 17 vs. 18 AC (1d20+7; rolled 10).
        Misses: Grant 4 temporary hit points.
        Ragnarok gains 4 temp hp (had 0; applied 4; wasted 0).
    Soldier's turn:
      HP: 37; Temp HP: 0; Surges: 1
      AC: 18; Action Points: 0
      Conditions:
        Combat advantage (until start of next turn).
      Soldier Encounter Attack (standard action, encounter):
        Attacks Ragnarok with 12 vs. 22 AC (1d20+11; rolled 1).
        Misses.
        Soldier Encounter Attack has been expended.
    
  Round 2:
    Ragnarok's turn:
      HP: 42; Temp HP: 4; Surges: 7
      AC: 22; Action Points: 0
      Combat advantage expires.
      Brash Strike (standard action, at_will):
        Attacks Soldier with 26 vs. 18 AC (1d20+9; rolled 17).
        Hits:
          Grant 4 temporary hit points.
          18 damage (1d10+8; rolled 10).
        Ragnarok gains 0 temp hp (had 4; applied 4; wasted 4).
        Soldier has 19 hp remaining (37 hp - 18 damage).
        Effect: Opponent gets combat advantage until start of next turn.
        Soldier gains combat advantage (until start of next turn).
    Soldier's turn:
      HP: 19; Temp HP: 0; Surges: 1
      AC: 18; Action Points: 0
      Conditions:
        Combat advantage (until start of next turn).
      Soldier Basic Attack (standard action, at_will):
        Attacks Ragnarok with 22 vs. 22 AC (1d20+11; rolled 11).
        Hits: 10 damage (1d10+3; rolled 7).
        Ragnarok deflects 4 damage; 6 gets through (4 temp hp - 10 damage).
        Ragnarok has 36 hp remaining (42 hp - 6 damage).
    
  Round 3:
    Ragnarok's turn:
      HP: 36; Temp HP: 0; Surges: 7
      AC: 22; Action Points: 0
      Combat advantage expires.
      Brash Strike (standard action, at_will):
        Attacks Soldier with 16 vs. 18 AC (1d20+9; rolled 7).
        Misses.
        Effect: Opponent gets combat advantage until start of next turn.
        Soldier gains combat advantage (until start of next turn).
    Soldier's turn:
      HP: 19; Temp HP: 0; Surges: 1
      AC: 18; Action Points: 0
      Conditions:
        Combat advantage (until start of next turn).
      Soldier Basic Attack (standard action, at_will):
        Attacks Ragnarok with 22 vs. 22 AC (1d20+11; rolled 11).
        Hits: 10 damage (1d10+3; rolled 7).
        Ragnarok has 26 hp remaining (36 hp - 10 damage).
    
  Round 4:
    Ragnarok's turn:
      HP: 26; Temp HP: 0; Surges: 7
      AC: 22; Action Points: 0
      Combat advantage expires.
      Brash Strike (standard action, at_will):
        Attacks Soldier with 19 vs. 18 AC (1d20+9; rolled 10).
        Hits:
          Grant 4 temporary hit points.
          14 damage (1d10+8; rolled 6).
        Ragnarok gains 4 temp hp (had 0; applied 4; wasted 0).
        Soldier has 5 hp remaining (19 hp - 14 damage).
        Effect: Opponent gets combat advantage until start of next turn.
        Soldier gains combat advantage (until start of next turn).
      Second Wind (minor action, encounter):
        Ragnarok spends a healing surge (6 remaining).
        Ragnarok heals 11 hp (26 hp -> 37 hp; 0 hp wasted).
        Ragnarok gains +2 defense bonus (until end of next turn).
        Second Wind has been expended.
    Soldier's turn:
      HP: 5; Temp HP: 0; Surges: 1
      AC: 18; Action Points: 0
      Conditions:
        Combat advantage (until start of next turn).
      Soldier Basic Attack (standard action, at_will):
        Attacks Ragnarok with 15 vs. 24 AC (1d20+11; rolled 4).
        Misses.
    
  Round 5:
    Ragnarok's turn:
      HP: 37; Temp HP: 4; Surges: 6
      AC: 24; Action Points: 0
      Combat advantage expires.
      Conditions:
        +2 defense bonus (until end of this turn).
      Distracting Spate (standard action, encounter):
        Attacks Soldier with 24 vs. 18 AC (1d20+7; rolled 17).
        Hits:
          Grant 4 temporary hit points.
          17 damage (2d10+4; rolled 5, 8).
          Gain combat advantage until end of next turn.
        Ragnarok gains 0 temp hp (had 4; applied 4; wasted 4).
        Soldier has -12 hp remaining (5 hp - 17 damage).
        Ragnarok gains combat advantage (until end of next turn).
        Distracting Spate has been expended.
      +2 defense bonus expires.
    Soldier has died!
    
  Heroes win!
  Ragnarok takes a short rest.
    Ragnarok has 37 hp; wants at least 39 hp (maximum is 44 hp).
      Ragnarok spends a healing surge (5 remaining).
      Ragnarok heals 11 hp (37 hp -> 44 hp; 4 hp wasted).
    Temporary hit points expire.
    Powers recharge:
      Distracting Spate recharges.
      Spend Action Point recharges.
      Second Wind recharges.
    Conditions expire:
      Combat advantage expires.
  
FIGHT #4:
  Roll initiative!
    Ragnarok rolls 18 initiative (1d20+2; rolled 16).
    Soldier rolls 10 initiative (1d20+5; rolled 5).
    Initiative order: 
      Ragnarok
      Soldier
  
  Round 1:
    Ragnarok's turn:
      HP: 44; Temp HP: 0; Surges: 5
      AC: 22; Action Points: 0
      Brash Strike (standard action, at_will):
        Attacks Soldier with 27 vs. 18 AC (1d20+9; rolled 18).
        Hits:
          Grant 4 temporary hit points.
          12 damage (1d10+8; rolled 4).
        Ragnarok gains 4 temp hp (had 0; applied 4; wasted 0).
        Soldier has 25 hp remaining (37 hp - 12 damage).
        Effect: Opponent gets combat advantage until start of next turn.
        Soldier gains combat advantage (until start of next turn).
    Soldier's turn:
      HP: 25; Temp HP: 0; Surges: 1
      AC: 18; Action Points: 0
      Conditions:
        Combat advantage (until start of next turn).
      Soldier Encounter Attack (standard action, encounter):
        Attacks Ragnarok with 19 vs. 22 AC (1d20+11; rolled 8).
        Misses.
        Soldier Encounter Attack has been expended.
    
  Round 2:
    Ragnarok's turn:
      HP: 44; Temp HP: 4; Surges: 5
      AC: 22; Action Points: 0
      Combat advantage expires.
      Crushing Surge (standard action, at_will):
        Attacks Soldier with 27 vs. 18 AC (1d20+7; rolled 20).
        Crits:
          Grant 10 temporary hit points.
          18 damage (1d10[max]+4 + 1d12; rolled max + 4).
        Ragnarok gains 6 temp hp (had 4; applied 10; wasted 4).
        Soldier has 7 hp remaining (25 hp - 18 damage).
    Soldier's turn:
      HP: 7; Temp HP: 0; Surges: 1
      AC: 18; Action Points: 0
      Soldier Basic Attack (standard action, at_will):
        Attacks Ragnarok with 16 vs. 22 AC (1d20+9; rolled 7).
        Misses.
    
  Round 3:
    Ragnarok's turn:
      HP: 44; Temp HP: 10; Surges: 5
      AC: 22; Action Points: 0
      Brash Strike (standard action, at_will):
        Attacks Soldier with 29 vs. 18 AC (1d20+9; rolled 20).
        Crits:
          Grant 4 temporary hit points.
          30 damage (1d10[max]+8 + 1d12; rolled max + 12).
        Ragnarok gains 0 temp hp (had 10; applied 4; wasted 4).
        Soldier has -23 hp remaining (7 hp - 30 damage).
        Effect: Opponent gets combat advantage until start of next turn.
        Soldier gains combat advantage (until start of next turn).
    Soldier has died!
    
  Heroes win!
  Ragnarok takes a short rest.
    Ragnarok has 44 hp; wants at least 39 hp (maximum is 44 hp).
    Temporary hit points expire.
    Powers recharge:
    Milestone:
      Ragnarok gains an action point.
      Meliorating Scale Armor +1 enhancement increases to +3
  
FIGHT #5:
  Roll initiative!
    Ragnarok rolls 8 initiative (1d20+2; rolled 6).
    Soldier rolls 23 initiative (1d20+5; rolled 18).
    Initiative order: 
      Soldier
      Ragnarok
  
  Round 1:
    Soldier's turn:
      HP: 37; Temp HP: 0; Surges: 1
      AC: 18; Action Points: 0
      Soldier Encounter Attack (standard action, encounter):
        Attacks Ragnarok with 28 vs. 23 AC (1d20+9; rolled 19).
        Hits: 22 damage (2d10+3; rolled 10, 9).
        Ragnarok has 22 hp remaining (44 hp - 22 damage).
        Soldier Encounter Attack has been expended.
    Ragnarok's turn:
      HP: 22; Temp HP: 0; Surges: 5
      AC: 23; Action Points: 1
      Brash Strike (standard action, at_will):
        Attacks Soldier with 12 vs. 18 AC (1d20+9; rolled 3).
        Misses.
        Effect: Opponent gets combat advantage until start of next turn.
        Soldier gains combat advantage (until start of next turn).
      Second Wind (minor action, encounter):
        Ragnarok spends a healing surge (4 remaining).
        Ragnarok heals 11 hp (22 hp -> 33 hp; 0 hp wasted).
        Ragnarok gains +2 defense bonus (until end of next turn).
        Second Wind has been expended.
      Spend Action Point (free action, encounter):
        Ragnarok spends an action point (0 remaining).
        Spend Action Point has been expended.
      Brash Strike (standard action, at_will):
        Attacks Soldier with 28 vs. 18 AC (1d20+9; rolled 19).
        Hits:
          Grant 4 temporary hit points.
          13 damage (1d10+8; rolled 5).
        Ragnarok gains 4 temp hp (had 0; applied 4; wasted 0).
        Soldier has 24 hp remaining (37 hp - 13 damage).
        Effect: Opponent gets combat advantage until start of next turn.
        Soldier gains combat advantage (until start of next turn).
    
  Round 2:
    Soldier's turn:
      HP: 24; Temp HP: 0; Surges: 1
      AC: 18; Action Points: 0
      Conditions:
        Combat advantage (until start of next turn).
        Combat advantage (until start of next turn).
      Soldier Basic Attack (standard action, at_will):
        Attacks Ragnarok with 25 vs. 25 AC (1d20+11; rolled 14).
        Hits: 11 damage (1d10+3; rolled 8).
        Ragnarok deflects 4 damage; 7 gets through (4 temp hp - 11 damage).
        Ragnarok has 26 hp remaining (33 hp - 7 damage).
    Ragnarok's turn:
      HP: 26; Temp HP: 0; Surges: 4
      AC: 25; Action Points: 0
      Combat advantage expires.
      Combat advantage expires.
      Conditions:
        +2 defense bonus (until end of this turn).
      Distracting Spate (standard action, encounter):
        Attacks Soldier with 13 vs. 18 AC (1d20+7; rolled 6).
        Misses.
        Distracting Spate has been expended.
      +2 defense bonus expires.
    
  Round 3:
    Soldier's turn:
      HP: 24; Temp HP: 0; Surges: 1
      AC: 18; Action Points: 0
      Soldier Basic Attack (standard action, at_will):
        Attacks Ragnarok with 12 vs. 23 AC (1d20+9; rolled 3).
        Misses.
    Ragnarok's turn:
      HP: 26; Temp HP: 0; Surges: 4
      AC: 23; Action Points: 0
      Crushing Surge (standard action, at_will):
        Attacks Soldier with 25 vs. 18 AC (1d20+7; rolled 18).
        Hits:
          Grant 10 temporary hit points.
          7 damage (1d10+4; rolled 3).
        Ragnarok gains 10 temp hp (had 0; applied 10; wasted 0).
        Soldier has 17 hp remaining (24 hp - 7 damage).
    
  Round 4:
    Soldier's turn:
      HP: 17; Temp HP: 0; Surges: 1
      AC: 18; Action Points: 0
      Soldier Basic Attack (standard action, at_will):
        Attacks Ragnarok with 25 vs. 23 AC (1d20+9; rolled 16).
        Hits: 6 damage (1d10+3; rolled 3).
        Ragnarok deflects 6 damage; 0 gets through (10 temp hp - 6 damage).
        Ragnarok has 26 hp remaining (26 hp - 0 damage).
    Ragnarok's turn:
      HP: 26; Temp HP: 4; Surges: 4
      AC: 23; Action Points: 0
      Brash Strike (standard action, at_will):
        Attacks Soldier with 14 vs. 18 AC (1d20+9; rolled 5).
        Misses.
        Effect: Opponent gets combat advantage until start of next turn.
        Soldier gains combat advantage (until start of next turn).
    
  Round 5:
    Soldier's turn:
      HP: 17; Temp HP: 0; Surges: 1
      AC: 18; Action Points: 0
      Conditions:
        Combat advantage (until start of next turn).
      Soldier Basic Attack (standard action, at_will):
        Attacks Ragnarok with 22 vs. 23 AC (1d20+11; rolled 11).
        Misses.
    Ragnarok's turn:
      HP: 26; Temp HP: 4; Surges: 4
      AC: 23; Action Points: 0
      Combat advantage expires.
      Brash Strike (standard action, at_will):
        Attacks Soldier with 17 vs. 18 AC (1d20+9; rolled 8).
        Misses.
        Effect: Opponent gets combat advantage until start of next turn.
        Soldier gains combat advantage (until start of next turn).
    
  Round 6:
    Soldier's turn:
      HP: 17; Temp HP: 0; Surges: 1
      AC: 18; Action Points: 0
      Conditions:
        Combat advantage (until start of next turn).
      Soldier Basic Attack (standard action, at_will):
        Attacks Ragnarok with 13 vs. 23 AC (1d20+11; rolled 2).
        Misses.
    Ragnarok's turn:
      HP: 26; Temp HP: 4; Surges: 4
      AC: 23; Action Points: 0
      Combat advantage expires.
      Crushing Surge (standard action, at_will):
        Attacks Soldier with 11 vs. 18 AC (1d20+7; rolled 4).
        Misses: Grant 4 temporary hit points.
        Ragnarok gains 0 temp hp (had 4; applied 4; wasted 4).
    
  Round 7:
    Soldier's turn:
      HP: 17; Temp HP: 0; Surges: 1
      AC: 18; Action Points: 0
      Soldier Basic Attack (standard action, at_will):
        Attacks Ragnarok with 29 vs. 23 AC (1d20+9; rolled 20).
        Crits: 13 damage (1d10[max]+3; rolled max).
        Ragnarok deflects 4 damage; 9 gets through (4 temp hp - 13 damage).
        Ragnarok has 17 hp remaining (26 hp - 9 damage).
    Ragnarok's turn:
      HP: 17; Temp HP: 0; Surges: 4
      AC: 23; Action Points: 0
      Crushing Surge (standard action, at_will):
        Attacks Soldier with 15 vs. 18 AC (1d20+7; rolled 8).
        Misses: Grant 4 temporary hit points.
        Ragnarok gains 4 temp hp (had 0; applied 4; wasted 0).
    
  Round 8:
    Soldier's turn:
      HP: 17; Temp HP: 0; Surges: 1
      AC: 18; Action Points: 0
      Soldier Basic Attack (standard action, at_will):
        Attacks Ragnarok with 13 vs. 23 AC (1d20+9; rolled 4).
        Misses.
    Ragnarok's turn:
      HP: 17; Temp HP: 4; Surges: 4
      AC: 23; Action Points: 0
      Crushing Surge (standard action, at_will):
        Attacks Soldier with 8 vs. 18 AC (1d20+7; rolled 1).
        Misses: Grant 4 temporary hit points.
        Ragnarok gains 0 temp hp (had 4; applied 4; wasted 4).
    
  Round 9:
    Soldier's turn:
      HP: 17; Temp HP: 0; Surges: 1
      AC: 18; Action Points: 0
      Soldier Basic Attack (standard action, at_will):
        Attacks Ragnarok with 28 vs. 23 AC (1d20+9; rolled 19).
        Hits: 6 damage (1d10+3; rolled 3).
        Ragnarok deflects 4 damage; 2 gets through (4 temp hp - 6 damage).
        Ragnarok has 15 hp remaining (17 hp - 2 damage).
    Ragnarok's turn:
      HP: 15; Temp HP: 0; Surges: 4
      AC: 23; Action Points: 0
      Brash Strike (standard action, at_will):
        Attacks Soldier with 20 vs. 18 AC (1d20+9; rolled 11).
        Hits:
          Grant 4 temporary hit points.
          16 damage (1d10+8; rolled 8).
        Ragnarok gains 4 temp hp (had 0; applied 4; wasted 0).
        Soldier has 1 hp remaining (17 hp - 16 damage).
        Effect: Opponent gets combat advantage until start of next turn.
        Soldier gains combat advantage (until start of next turn).
    
  Round 10:
    Soldier's turn:
      HP: 1; Temp HP: 0; Surges: 1
      AC: 18; Action Points: 0
      Conditions:
        Combat advantage (until start of next turn).
      Soldier Basic Attack (standard action, at_will):
        Attacks Ragnarok with 30 vs. 23 AC (1d20+11; rolled 19).
        Hits: 12 damage (1d10+3; rolled 9).
        Ragnarok deflects 4 damage; 8 gets through (4 temp hp - 12 damage).
        Ragnarok has 7 hp remaining (15 hp - 8 damage).
    Ragnarok's turn:
      HP: 7; Temp HP: 0; Surges: 4
      AC: 23; Action Points: 0
      Combat advantage expires.
      Brash Strike (standard action, at_will):
        Attacks Soldier with 12 vs. 18 AC (1d20+9; rolled 3).
        Misses.
        Effect: Opponent gets combat advantage until start of next turn.
        Soldier gains combat advantage (until start of next turn).
    
  Round 11:
    Soldier's turn:
      HP: 1; Temp HP: 0; Surges: 1
      AC: 18; Action Points: 0
      Conditions:
        Combat advantage (until start of next turn).
      Soldier Basic Attack (standard action, at_will):
        Attacks Ragnarok with 31 vs. 23 AC (1d20+11; rolled 20).
        Crits: 13 damage (1d10[max]+3; rolled max).
        Ragnarok has -6 hp remaining (7 hp - 13 damage).
    Ragnarok's turn:
      HP: -6; Temp HP: 0; Surges: 4
      AC: 23; Action Points: 0
      Combat advantage expires.
      Ragnarok is dying (0 death saves failed).
        Rolls death saving throw and gets a 8 (1d20; rolled 8).
        Fails. 2 failures remaining before death.
    
  Round 12:
    Soldier's turn:
      HP: 1; Temp HP: 0; Surges: 1
      AC: 18; Action Points: 0
      Soldier Basic Attack (standard action, at_will):
        Attacks Ragnarok with 10 vs. 23 AC (1d20+9; rolled 1).
        Misses.
    Ragnarok's turn:
      HP: -6; Temp HP: 0; Surges: 4
      AC: 23; Action Points: 0
      Ragnarok is dying (1 death saves failed).
        Rolls death saving throw and gets a 10 (1d20; rolled 10).
        Passes.
    
  Round 13:
    Soldier's turn:
      HP: 1; Temp HP: 0; Surges: 1
      AC: 18; Action Points: 0
      Soldier Basic Attack (standard action, at_will):
        Attacks Ragnarok with 23 vs. 23 AC (1d20+9; rolled 14).
        Hits: 11 damage (1d10+3; rolled 8).
        Ragnarok has -17 hp remaining (-6 hp - 11 damage).
    Ragnarok's turn:
      HP: -17; Temp HP: 0; Surges: 4
      AC: 23; Action Points: 0
      Ragnarok is dying (1 death saves failed).
        Rolls death saving throw and gets a 19 (1d20; rolled 19).
        Passes.
    
  Round 14:
    Soldier's turn:
      HP: 1; Temp HP: 0; Surges: 1
      AC: 18; Action Points: 0
      Soldier Basic Attack (standard action, at_will):
        Attacks Ragnarok with 20 vs. 23 AC (1d20+9; rolled 11).
        Misses.
    Ragnarok's turn:
      HP: -17; Temp HP: 0; Surges: 4
      AC: 23; Action Points: 0
      Ragnarok is dying (1 death saves failed).
        Rolls death saving throw and gets a 6 (1d20; rolled 6).
        Fails. 1 failures remaining before death.
    
  Round 15:
    Soldier's turn:
      HP: 1; Temp HP: 0; Surges: 1
      AC: 18; Action Points: 0
      Soldier Basic Attack (standard action, at_will):
        Attacks Ragnarok with 14 vs. 23 AC (1d20+9; rolled 5).
        Misses.
    Ragnarok's turn:
      HP: -17; Temp HP: 0; Surges: 4
      AC: 23; Action Points: 0
      Ragnarok is dying (2 death saves failed).
        Rolls death saving throw and gets a 15 (1d20; rolled 15).
        Passes.
    
  Round 16:
    Soldier's turn:
      HP: 1; Temp HP: 0; Surges: 1
      AC: 18; Action Points: 0
      Soldier Basic Attack (standard action, at_will):
        Attacks Ragnarok with 11 vs. 23 AC (1d20+9; rolled 2).
        Misses.
    Ragnarok's turn:
      HP: -17; Temp HP: 0; Surges: 4
      AC: 23; Action Points: 0
      Ragnarok is dying (2 death saves failed).
        Rolls death saving throw and gets a 14 (1d20; rolled 14).
        Passes.
    
  Round 17:
    Soldier's turn:
      HP: 1; Temp HP: 0; Surges: 1
      AC: 18; Action Points: 0
      Soldier Basic Attack (standard action, at_will):
        Attacks Ragnarok with 11 vs. 23 AC (1d20+9; rolled 2).
        Misses.
    Ragnarok's turn:
      HP: -17; Temp HP: 0; Surges: 4
      AC: 23; Action Points: 0
      Ragnarok is dying (2 death saves failed).
        Rolls death saving throw and gets a 5 (1d20; rolled 5).
        Fails. 0 failures remaining before death.
    
  Villains win!
```
[/sblock]
[sblock=Example of 5 fight(s) survived (99.6% chance)

```
FIGHT #1:
  Roll initiative!
    Ragnarok rolls 6 initiative (1d20+2; rolled 4).
    Soldier rolls 15 initiative (1d20+5; rolled 10).
    Initiative order: 
      Soldier
      Ragnarok
  
  Round 1:
    Soldier's turn:
      HP: 37; Temp HP: 0; Surges: 1
      AC: 18; Action Points: 0
      Soldier Basic Attack (standard action, at_will):
        Attacks Ragnarok with 22 vs. 21 AC (1d20+9; rolled 13).
        Hits: 4 damage (1d10+3; rolled 1).
        Ragnarok has 40 hp remaining (44 hp - 4 damage).
    Ragnarok's turn:
      HP: 40; Temp HP: 0; Surges: 13
      AC: 21; Action Points: 1
      Crushing Surge (standard action, at_will):
        Attacks Soldier with 21 vs. 18 AC (1d20+7; rolled 14).
        Hits:
          Grant 10 temporary hit points.
          11 damage (1d10+4; rolled 7).
        Ragnarok gains 10 temp hp (had 0; applied 10; wasted 0).
        Soldier has 26 hp remaining (37 hp - 11 damage).
      Spend Action Point (free action, encounter):
        Ragnarok spends an action point (0 remaining).
        Spend Action Point has been expended.
      Brash Strike (standard action, at_will):
        Attacks Soldier with 21 vs. 18 AC (1d20+9; rolled 12).
        Hits:
          Grant 4 temporary hit points.
          15 damage (1d10+8; rolled 7).
        Ragnarok gains 0 temp hp (had 10; applied 4; wasted 4).
        Soldier has 11 hp remaining (26 hp - 15 damage).
        Effect: Opponent gets combat advantage until start of next turn.
        Soldier gains combat advantage (until start of next turn).
    
  Round 2:
    Soldier's turn:
      HP: 11; Temp HP: 0; Surges: 1
      AC: 18; Action Points: 0
      Conditions:
        Combat advantage (until start of next turn).
      Soldier Encounter Attack (standard action, encounter):
        Attacks Ragnarok with 21 vs. 21 AC (1d20+11; rolled 10).
        Hits: 18 damage (2d10+3; rolled 9, 6).
        Ragnarok deflects 10 damage; 8 gets through (10 temp hp - 18 damage).
        Ragnarok has 32 hp remaining (40 hp - 8 damage).
        Soldier Encounter Attack has been expended.
    Ragnarok's turn:
      HP: 32; Temp HP: 0; Surges: 13
      AC: 21; Action Points: 0
      Combat advantage expires.
      Crushing Surge (standard action, at_will):
        Attacks Soldier with 26 vs. 18 AC (1d20+7; rolled 19).
        Hits:
          Grant 10 temporary hit points.
          12 damage (1d10+4; rolled 8).
        Ragnarok gains 10 temp hp (had 0; applied 10; wasted 0).
        Soldier has -1 hp remaining (11 hp - 12 damage).
    Soldier has died!
    
  Heroes win!
  Ragnarok takes a short rest.
    Ragnarok has 32 hp; wants at least 39 hp (maximum is 44 hp).
      Ragnarok spends a healing surge (12 remaining).
      Ragnarok heals 11 hp (32 hp -> 43 hp; 0 hp wasted).
    Temporary hit points expire.
    Powers recharge:
      Spend Action Point recharges.
  
FIGHT #2:
  Roll initiative!
    Ragnarok rolls 20 initiative (1d20+2; rolled 18).
    Soldier rolls 6 initiative (1d20+5; rolled 1).
    Initiative order: 
      Ragnarok
      Soldier
  
  Round 1:
    Ragnarok's turn:
      HP: 43; Temp HP: 0; Surges: 12
      AC: 21; Action Points: 0
      Distracting Spate (standard action, encounter):
        Attacks Soldier with 21 vs. 18 AC (1d20+7; rolled 14).
        Hits:
          Grant 4 temporary hit points.
          20 damage (2d10+4; rolled 6, 10).
          Gain combat advantage until end of next turn.
        Ragnarok gains 4 temp hp (had 0; applied 4; wasted 0).
        Soldier has 17 hp remaining (37 hp - 20 damage).
        Ragnarok gains combat advantage (until end of next turn).
        Distracting Spate has been expended.
    Soldier's turn:
      HP: 17; Temp HP: 0; Surges: 1
      AC: 18; Action Points: 0
      Soldier Basic Attack (standard action, at_will):
        Attacks Ragnarok with 29 vs. 21 AC (1d20+9; rolled 20).
        Crits: 13 damage (1d10[max]+3; rolled max).
        Ragnarok deflects 4 damage; 9 gets through (4 temp hp - 13 damage).
        Ragnarok has 34 hp remaining (43 hp - 9 damage).
    
  Round 2:
    Ragnarok's turn:
      HP: 34; Temp HP: 0; Surges: 12
      AC: 21; Action Points: 0
      Conditions:
        Combat advantage (until end of this turn).
      Brash Strike (standard action, at_will):
        Attacks Soldier with 30 vs. 18 AC (1d20+11; rolled 19).
        Hits:
          Grant 4 temporary hit points.
          9 damage (1d10+8; rolled 1).
        Ragnarok gains 4 temp hp (had 0; applied 4; wasted 0).
        Soldier has 8 hp remaining (17 hp - 9 damage).
        Effect: Opponent gets combat advantage until start of next turn.
        Soldier gains combat advantage (until start of next turn).
      Combat advantage expires.
    Soldier's turn:
      HP: 8; Temp HP: 0; Surges: 1
      AC: 18; Action Points: 0
      Conditions:
        Combat advantage (until start of next turn).
      Soldier Encounter Attack (standard action, encounter):
        Attacks Ragnarok with 19 vs. 21 AC (1d20+11; rolled 8).
        Misses.
        Soldier Encounter Attack has been expended.
    
  Round 3:
    Ragnarok's turn:
      HP: 34; Temp HP: 4; Surges: 12
      AC: 21; Action Points: 0
      Combat advantage expires.
      Crushing Surge (standard action, at_will):
        Attacks Soldier with 19 vs. 18 AC (1d20+7; rolled 12).
        Hits:
          Grant 10 temporary hit points.
          8 damage (1d10+4; rolled 4).
        Ragnarok gains 6 temp hp (had 4; applied 10; wasted 4).
        Soldier has 0 hp remaining (8 hp - 8 damage).
    Soldier has died!
    
  Heroes win!
  Ragnarok takes a short rest.
    Ragnarok has 34 hp; wants at least 39 hp (maximum is 44 hp).
      Ragnarok spends a healing surge (11 remaining).
      Ragnarok heals 11 hp (34 hp -> 44 hp; 1 hp wasted).
    Temporary hit points expire.
    Powers recharge:
      Distracting Spate recharges.
    Milestone:
      Ragnarok gains an action point.
      Meliorating Scale Armor +1 enhancement increases to +2
  
FIGHT #3:
  Roll initiative!
    Ragnarok rolls 20 initiative (1d20+2; rolled 18).
    Soldier rolls 17 initiative (1d20+5; rolled 12).
    Initiative order: 
      Ragnarok
      Soldier
  
  Round 1:
    Ragnarok's turn:
      HP: 44; Temp HP: 0; Surges: 11
      AC: 22; Action Points: 1
      Crushing Surge (standard action, at_will):
        Attacks Soldier with 19 vs. 18 AC (1d20+7; rolled 12).
        Hits:
          Grant 10 temporary hit points.
          6 damage (1d10+4; rolled 2).
        Ragnarok gains 10 temp hp (had 0; applied 10; wasted 0).
        Soldier has 31 hp remaining (37 hp - 6 damage).
      Spend Action Point (free action, encounter):
        Ragnarok spends an action point (0 remaining).
        Spend Action Point has been expended.
      Distracting Spate (standard action, encounter):
        Attacks Soldier with 10 vs. 18 AC (1d20+7; rolled 3).
        Misses.
        Distracting Spate has been expended.
    Soldier's turn:
      HP: 31; Temp HP: 0; Surges: 1
      AC: 18; Action Points: 0
      Soldier Encounter Attack (standard action, encounter):
        Attacks Ragnarok with 18 vs. 22 AC (1d20+9; rolled 9).
        Misses.
        Soldier Encounter Attack has been expended.
    
  Round 2:
    Ragnarok's turn:
      HP: 44; Temp HP: 10; Surges: 11
      AC: 22; Action Points: 0
      Brash Strike (standard action, at_will):
        Attacks Soldier with 28 vs. 18 AC (1d20+9; rolled 19).
        Hits:
          Grant 4 temporary hit points.
          9 damage (1d10+8; rolled 1).
        Ragnarok gains 0 temp hp (had 10; applied 4; wasted 4).
        Soldier has 22 hp remaining (31 hp - 9 damage).
        Effect: Opponent gets combat advantage until start of next turn.
        Soldier gains combat advantage (until start of next turn).
    Soldier's turn:
      HP: 22; Temp HP: 0; Surges: 1
      AC: 18; Action Points: 0
      Conditions:
        Combat advantage (until start of next turn).
      Soldier Basic Attack (standard action, at_will):
        Attacks Ragnarok with 23 vs. 22 AC (1d20+11; rolled 12).
        Hits: 6 damage (1d10+3; rolled 3).
        Ragnarok deflects 6 damage; 0 gets through (10 temp hp - 6 damage).
        Ragnarok has 44 hp remaining (44 hp - 0 damage).
    
  Round 3:
    Ragnarok's turn:
      HP: 44; Temp HP: 4; Surges: 11
      AC: 22; Action Points: 0
      Combat advantage expires.
      Crushing Surge (standard action, at_will):
        Attacks Soldier with 26 vs. 18 AC (1d20+7; rolled 19).
        Hits:
          Grant 10 temporary hit points.
          9 damage (1d10+4; rolled 5).
        Ragnarok gains 6 temp hp (had 4; applied 10; wasted 4).
        Soldier has 13 hp remaining (22 hp - 9 damage).
    Soldier's turn:
      HP: 13; Temp HP: 0; Surges: 1
      AC: 18; Action Points: 0
      Soldier Basic Attack (standard action, at_will):
        Attacks Ragnarok with 14 vs. 22 AC (1d20+9; rolled 5).
        Misses.
    
  Round 4:
    Ragnarok's turn:
      HP: 44; Temp HP: 10; Surges: 11
      AC: 22; Action Points: 0
      Knee Breaker (standard action, daily):
        Attacks Soldier with 24 vs. 18 AC (1d20+7; rolled 17).
        Hits:
          Grant 10 temporary hit points.
          18 damage (2d10+8; rolled 6, 4).
        Ragnarok gains 0 temp hp (had 10; applied 10; wasted 10).
        Soldier has -5 hp remaining (13 hp - 18 damage).
        Knee Breaker has been expended.
    Soldier has died!
    
  Heroes win!
  Ragnarok takes a short rest.
    Ragnarok has 44 hp; wants at least 39 hp (maximum is 44 hp).
    Temporary hit points expire.
    Powers recharge:
      Distracting Spate recharges.
      Spend Action Point recharges.
  
FIGHT #4:
  Roll initiative!
    Ragnarok rolls 13 initiative (1d20+2; rolled 11).
    Soldier rolls 20 initiative (1d20+5; rolled 15).
    Initiative order: 
      Soldier
      Ragnarok
  
  Round 1:
    Soldier's turn:
      HP: 37; Temp HP: 0; Surges: 1
      AC: 18; Action Points: 0
      Soldier Basic Attack (standard action, at_will):
        Attacks Ragnarok with 15 vs. 22 AC (1d20+9; rolled 6).
        Misses.
    Ragnarok's turn:
      HP: 44; Temp HP: 0; Surges: 11
      AC: 22; Action Points: 0
      Crushing Surge (standard action, at_will):
        Attacks Soldier with 11 vs. 18 AC (1d20+7; rolled 4).
        Misses: Grant 4 temporary hit points.
        Ragnarok gains 4 temp hp (had 0; applied 4; wasted 0).
    
  Round 2:
    Soldier's turn:
      HP: 37; Temp HP: 0; Surges: 1
      AC: 18; Action Points: 0
      Soldier Encounter Attack (standard action, encounter):
        Attacks Ragnarok with 28 vs. 22 AC (1d20+9; rolled 19).
        Hits: 19 damage (2d10+3; rolled 6, 10).
        Ragnarok deflects 4 damage; 15 gets through (4 temp hp - 19 damage).
        Ragnarok has 29 hp remaining (44 hp - 15 damage).
        Soldier Encounter Attack has been expended.
    Ragnarok's turn:
      HP: 29; Temp HP: 0; Surges: 11
      AC: 22; Action Points: 0
      Second Wind (minor action, encounter):
        Ragnarok spends a healing surge (10 remaining).
        Ragnarok heals 11 hp (29 hp -> 40 hp; 0 hp wasted).
        Ragnarok gains +2 defense bonus (until end of next turn).
        Second Wind has been expended.
      Distracting Spate (standard action, encounter):
        Attacks Soldier with 16 vs. 18 AC (1d20+7; rolled 9).
        Misses.
        Distracting Spate has been expended.
    
  Round 3:
    Soldier's turn:
      HP: 37; Temp HP: 0; Surges: 1
      AC: 18; Action Points: 0
      Soldier Basic Attack (standard action, at_will):
        Attacks Ragnarok with 17 vs. 24 AC (1d20+9; rolled 8).
        Misses.
    Ragnarok's turn:
      HP: 40; Temp HP: 0; Surges: 10
      AC: 24; Action Points: 0
      Conditions:
        +2 defense bonus (until end of this turn).
      Brash Strike (standard action, at_will):
        Attacks Soldier with 20 vs. 18 AC (1d20+9; rolled 11).
        Hits:
          Grant 4 temporary hit points.
          16 damage (1d10+8; rolled 8).
        Ragnarok gains 4 temp hp (had 0; applied 4; wasted 0).
        Soldier has 21 hp remaining (37 hp - 16 damage).
        Effect: Opponent gets combat advantage until start of next turn.
        Soldier gains combat advantage (until start of next turn).
      +2 defense bonus expires.
    
  Round 4:
    Soldier's turn:
      HP: 21; Temp HP: 0; Surges: 1
      AC: 18; Action Points: 0
      Conditions:
        Combat advantage (until start of next turn).
      Soldier Basic Attack (standard action, at_will):
        Attacks Ragnarok with 18 vs. 22 AC (1d20+11; rolled 7).
        Misses.
    Ragnarok's turn:
      HP: 40; Temp HP: 4; Surges: 10
      AC: 22; Action Points: 0
      Combat advantage expires.
      Brash Strike (standard action, at_will):
        Attacks Soldier with 11 vs. 18 AC (1d20+9; rolled 2).
        Misses.
        Effect: Opponent gets combat advantage until start of next turn.
        Soldier gains combat advantage (until start of next turn).
    
  Round 5:
    Soldier's turn:
      HP: 21; Temp HP: 0; Surges: 1
      AC: 18; Action Points: 0
      Conditions:
        Combat advantage (until start of next turn).
      Soldier Basic Attack (standard action, at_will):
        Attacks Ragnarok with 22 vs. 22 AC (1d20+11; rolled 11).
        Hits: 11 damage (1d10+3; rolled 8).
        Ragnarok deflects 4 damage; 7 gets through (4 temp hp - 11 damage).
        Ragnarok has 33 hp remaining (40 hp - 7 damage).
    Ragnarok's turn:
      HP: 33; Temp HP: 0; Surges: 10
      AC: 22; Action Points: 0
      Combat advantage expires.
      Brash Strike (standard action, at_will):
        Attacks Soldier with 24 vs. 18 AC (1d20+9; rolled 15).
        Hits:
          Grant 4 temporary hit points.
          12 damage (1d10+8; rolled 4).
        Ragnarok gains 4 temp hp (had 0; applied 4; wasted 0).
        Soldier has 9 hp remaining (21 hp - 12 damage).
        Effect: Opponent gets combat advantage until start of next turn.
        Soldier gains combat advantage (until start of next turn).
    
  Round 6:
    Soldier's turn:
      HP: 9; Temp HP: 0; Surges: 1
      AC: 18; Action Points: 0
      Conditions:
        Combat advantage (until start of next turn).
      Soldier Basic Attack (standard action, at_will):
        Attacks Ragnarok with 26 vs. 22 AC (1d20+11; rolled 15).
        Hits: 13 damage (1d10+3; rolled 10).
        Ragnarok deflects 4 damage; 9 gets through (4 temp hp - 13 damage).
        Ragnarok has 24 hp remaining (33 hp - 9 damage).
    Ragnarok's turn:
      HP: 24; Temp HP: 0; Surges: 10
      AC: 22; Action Points: 0
      Combat advantage expires.
      Crushing Surge (standard action, at_will):
        Attacks Soldier with 16 vs. 18 AC (1d20+7; rolled 9).
        Misses: Grant 4 temporary hit points.
        Ragnarok gains 4 temp hp (had 0; applied 4; wasted 0).
    
  Round 7:
    Soldier's turn:
      HP: 9; Temp HP: 0; Surges: 1
      AC: 18; Action Points: 0
      Soldier Basic Attack (standard action, at_will):
        Attacks Ragnarok with 19 vs. 22 AC (1d20+9; rolled 10).
        Misses.
    Ragnarok's turn:
      HP: 24; Temp HP: 4; Surges: 10
      AC: 22; Action Points: 0
      Brash Strike (standard action, at_will):
        Attacks Soldier with 11 vs. 18 AC (1d20+9; rolled 2).
        Misses.
        Effect: Opponent gets combat advantage until start of next turn.
        Soldier gains combat advantage (until start of next turn).
    
  Round 8:
    Soldier's turn:
      HP: 9; Temp HP: 0; Surges: 1
      AC: 18; Action Points: 0
      Conditions:
        Combat advantage (until start of next turn).
      Soldier Basic Attack (standard action, at_will):
        Attacks Ragnarok with 24 vs. 22 AC (1d20+11; rolled 13).
        Hits: 4 damage (1d10+3; rolled 1).
        Ragnarok deflects 4 damage; 0 gets through (4 temp hp - 4 damage).
        Ragnarok has 24 hp remaining (24 hp - 0 damage).
    Ragnarok's turn:
      HP: 24; Temp HP: 0; Surges: 10
      AC: 22; Action Points: 0
      Combat advantage expires.
      Crushing Surge (standard action, at_will):
        Attacks Soldier with 17 vs. 18 AC (1d20+7; rolled 10).
        Misses: Grant 4 temporary hit points.
        Ragnarok gains 4 temp hp (had 0; applied 4; wasted 0).
    
  Round 9:
    Soldier's turn:
      HP: 9; Temp HP: 0; Surges: 1
      AC: 18; Action Points: 0
      Soldier Basic Attack (standard action, at_will):
        Attacks Ragnarok with 28 vs. 22 AC (1d20+9; rolled 19).
        Hits: 11 damage (1d10+3; rolled 8).
        Ragnarok deflects 4 damage; 7 gets through (4 temp hp - 11 damage).
        Ragnarok has 17 hp remaining (24 hp - 7 damage).
    Ragnarok's turn:
      HP: 17; Temp HP: 0; Surges: 10
      AC: 22; Action Points: 0
      Brash Strike (standard action, at_will):
        Attacks Soldier with 11 vs. 18 AC (1d20+9; rolled 2).
        Misses.
        Effect: Opponent gets combat advantage until start of next turn.
        Soldier gains combat advantage (until start of next turn).
      Boundless Endurance (minor action, daily):
        Ragnarok gains regen 6 when bloodied (stance).
        Boundless Endurance has been expended.
    
  Round 10:
    Soldier's turn:
      HP: 9; Temp HP: 0; Surges: 1
      AC: 18; Action Points: 0
      Conditions:
        Combat advantage (until start of next turn).
      Soldier Basic Attack (standard action, at_will):
        Attacks Ragnarok with 22 vs. 22 AC (1d20+11; rolled 11).
        Hits: 13 damage (1d10+3; rolled 10).
        Ragnarok has 4 hp remaining (17 hp - 13 damage).
    Ragnarok's turn:
      HP: 4; Temp HP: 0; Surges: 10
      AC: 22; Action Points: 0
      Combat advantage expires.
      Conditions:
        Regen 6 when bloodied (stance).
      Ragnarok heals 6 hp (4 hp -> 10 hp; 0 hp wasted).
      Crushing Surge (standard action, at_will):
        Attacks Soldier with 22 vs. 18 AC (1d20+7; rolled 15).
        Hits:
          Grant 10 temporary hit points.
          11 damage (1d10+4; rolled 7).
        Ragnarok gains 10 temp hp (had 0; applied 10; wasted 0).
        Soldier has -2 hp remaining (9 hp - 11 damage).
    Soldier has died!
    
  Heroes win!
  Ragnarok takes a short rest.
    Ragnarok has 10 hp; wants at least 39 hp (maximum is 44 hp).
      Ragnarok spends a healing surge (9 remaining).
      Ragnarok heals 11 hp (10 hp -> 21 hp; 0 hp wasted).
      Ragnarok spends a healing surge (8 remaining).
      Ragnarok heals 11 hp (21 hp -> 32 hp; 0 hp wasted).
      Ragnarok spends a healing surge (7 remaining).
      Ragnarok heals 11 hp (32 hp -> 43 hp; 0 hp wasted).
    Temporary hit points expire.
    Powers recharge:
      Distracting Spate recharges.
      Second Wind recharges.
    Conditions expire:
      Regen 6 when bloodied expires.
    Milestone:
      Ragnarok gains an action point.
      Meliorating Scale Armor +1 enhancement increases to +3
  
FIGHT #5:
  Roll initiative!
    Ragnarok rolls 10 initiative (1d20+2; rolled 8).
    Soldier rolls 16 initiative (1d20+5; rolled 11).
    Initiative order: 
      Soldier
      Ragnarok
  
  Round 1:
    Soldier's turn:
      HP: 37; Temp HP: 0; Surges: 1
      AC: 18; Action Points: 0
      Soldier Basic Attack (standard action, at_will):
        Attacks Ragnarok with 27 vs. 23 AC (1d20+9; rolled 18).
        Hits: 13 damage (1d10+3; rolled 10).
        Ragnarok has 30 hp remaining (43 hp - 13 damage).
    Ragnarok's turn:
      HP: 30; Temp HP: 0; Surges: 7
      AC: 23; Action Points: 1
      Distracting Spate (standard action, encounter):
        Attacks Soldier with 25 vs. 18 AC (1d20+7; rolled 18).
        Hits:
          Grant 4 temporary hit points.
          9 damage (2d10+4; rolled 1, 4).
          Gain combat advantage until end of next turn.
        Ragnarok gains 4 temp hp (had 0; applied 4; wasted 0).
        Soldier has 28 hp remaining (37 hp - 9 damage).
        Ragnarok gains combat advantage (until end of next turn).
        Distracting Spate has been expended.
      Second Wind (minor action, encounter):
        Ragnarok spends a healing surge (6 remaining).
        Ragnarok heals 11 hp (30 hp -> 41 hp; 0 hp wasted).
        Ragnarok gains +2 defense bonus (until end of next turn).
        Second Wind has been expended.
      Spend Action Point (free action, encounter):
        Ragnarok spends an action point (0 remaining).
        Spend Action Point has been expended.
      Crushing Surge (standard action, at_will):
        Attacks Soldier with 18 vs. 18 AC (1d20+9; rolled 9).
        Hits:
          Grant 10 temporary hit points.
          10 damage (1d10+4; rolled 6).
        Ragnarok gains 6 temp hp (had 4; applied 10; wasted 4).
        Soldier has 18 hp remaining (28 hp - 10 damage).
    
  Round 2:
    Soldier's turn:
      HP: 18; Temp HP: 0; Surges: 1
      AC: 18; Action Points: 0
      Soldier Basic Attack (standard action, at_will):
        Attacks Ragnarok with 15 vs. 25 AC (1d20+9; rolled 6).
        Misses.
    Ragnarok's turn:
      HP: 41; Temp HP: 10; Surges: 6
      AC: 25; Action Points: 0
      Conditions:
        Combat advantage (until end of this turn).
        +2 defense bonus (until end of this turn).
      Crushing Surge (standard action, at_will):
        Attacks Soldier with 27 vs. 18 AC (1d20+9; rolled 18).
        Hits:
          Grant 10 temporary hit points.
          8 damage (1d10+4; rolled 4).
        Ragnarok gains 0 temp hp (had 10; applied 10; wasted 10).
        Soldier has 10 hp remaining (18 hp - 8 damage).
      Combat advantage expires.
      +2 defense bonus expires.
    
  Round 3:
    Soldier's turn:
      HP: 10; Temp HP: 0; Surges: 1
      AC: 18; Action Points: 0
      Soldier Basic Attack (standard action, at_will):
        Attacks Ragnarok with 19 vs. 23 AC (1d20+9; rolled 10).
        Misses.
    Ragnarok's turn:
      HP: 41; Temp HP: 10; Surges: 6
      AC: 23; Action Points: 0
      Brash Strike (standard action, at_will):
        Attacks Soldier with 11 vs. 18 AC (1d20+9; rolled 2).
        Misses.
        Effect: Opponent gets combat advantage until start of next turn.
        Soldier gains combat advantage (until start of next turn).
    
  Round 4:
    Soldier's turn:
      HP: 10; Temp HP: 0; Surges: 1
      AC: 18; Action Points: 0
      Conditions:
        Combat advantage (until start of next turn).
      Soldier Encounter Attack (standard action, encounter):
        Attacks Ragnarok with 18 vs. 23 AC (1d20+11; rolled 7).
        Misses.
        Soldier Encounter Attack has been expended.
    Ragnarok's turn:
      HP: 41; Temp HP: 10; Surges: 6
      AC: 23; Action Points: 0
      Combat advantage expires.
      Crushing Surge (standard action, at_will):
        Attacks Soldier with 13 vs. 18 AC (1d20+7; rolled 6).
        Misses: Grant 4 temporary hit points.
        Ragnarok gains 0 temp hp (had 10; applied 4; wasted 4).
    
  Round 5:
    Soldier's turn:
      HP: 10; Temp HP: 0; Surges: 1
      AC: 18; Action Points: 0
      Soldier Basic Attack (standard action, at_will):
        Attacks Ragnarok with 18 vs. 23 AC (1d20+9; rolled 9).
        Misses.
    Ragnarok's turn:
      HP: 41; Temp HP: 10; Surges: 6
      AC: 23; Action Points: 0
      Brash Strike (standard action, at_will):
        Attacks Soldier with 21 vs. 18 AC (1d20+9; rolled 12).
        Hits:
          Grant 4 temporary hit points.
          18 damage (1d10+8; rolled 10).
        Ragnarok gains 0 temp hp (had 10; applied 4; wasted 4).
        Soldier has -8 hp remaining (10 hp - 18 damage).
        Effect: Opponent gets combat advantage until start of next turn.
        Soldier gains combat advantage (until start of next turn).
    Soldier has died!
    
  Heroes win!
  Ragnarok takes a short rest.
    Ragnarok has 41 hp; wants at least 39 hp (maximum is 44 hp).
    Temporary hit points expire.
    Powers recharge:
      Distracting Spate recharges.
      Spend Action Point recharges.
      Second Wind recharges.
```
[/sblock]
[/sblock]
[/sblock]


----------



## UngeheuerLich (Dec 6, 2009)

I think you needn´t be that disappointed by the higher survivability. A battlerager is a solo character. He isn´t as sticky as the other builds, because he doesn´t hit as well. And hitting with opportunity attacks is what makes the fighter the best defender.


----------



## eamon (Dec 6, 2009)

Truename said:


> Ragnarok is so powerful, he's making it hard to draw many conclusions. Next time, I'll have Ragnarok face a level+1 (or even +2) monster to bring the numbers down into a reasonable range. The most notable aspect, for me, was that survivability went up at level 2 even before we added new the new feat, power, and magic item. That doesn't seem particularly balanced.




Level 1 is particularly weak, of that no doubt.  The high survivability scores shouldn't surprise you, however; defenders are built to take a beating and do well in one-on-one (particularly if they've a bit of healing to buff themselves).  Also, the PC's are meant to win when they fight a level+0 fight - really, they should expect to win when they fight a level+2 or level+3 fight as well, right?

Of course, then they have each other to back each other up (particularly if one person drops), and having multiple combatants is likely to favor the stronger party, so in a 1-on-1 sim I'd expect a level+3 opponent to be quite tricky.

Frankly, I wouldn't be surprised if Chaladin turned out to be even more effective than the battlerager, however: higher AC, bless weapon and lay-on-hands certainly help a lot in 1-on-1.

Finally, how many encounters are you now modeling in a day?  I don't think it's typical to have many over-level encounters in a day, so if you do raise the level, consider using a mix of opponents and not just an entire day full of level+3 opponents (this may matter a lot, since typically you quickly realize when to consider spending dailies and when to save them, meaning that dailies will have a higher effect than when used randomly or at the first opportunity).


----------



## AbdulAlhazred (Dec 6, 2009)

Am I missing something? You list Ragnarok's AC as 21, but I see +7 (scale mail), +2 shield bonus to AC, and +1 enhancement bonus to AC = AC 20... I suppose I'm forgetting something, but not sure what it would be.


----------



## Mengu (Dec 6, 2009)

AbdulAlhazred said:


> Am I missing something? You list Ragnarok's AC as 21, but I see +7 (scale mail), +2 shield bonus to AC, and +1 enhancement bonus to AC = AC 20... I suppose I'm forgetting something, but not sure what it would be.




That would be +1 level.


----------



## sfedi (Dec 6, 2009)

+1 from being Level 2?


----------



## Dr_Ruminahui (Dec 6, 2009)

Yeah, you get +1 attack and defence at every even level - which means you do get a +1 at level 2.


----------



## Truename (Dec 6, 2009)

eamon said:


> Level 1 is particularly weak, of that no doubt. The high survivability scores shouldn't surprise you, however; defenders are built to take a beating and do well in one-on-one (particularly if they've a bit of healing to buff themselves). Also, the PC's are meant to win when they fight a level+0 fight - really, they should expect to win when they fight a level+2 or level+3 fight as well, right?
> 
> Of course, then they have each other to back each other up (particularly if one person drops), and having multiple combatants is likely to favor the stronger party, so in a 1-on-1 sim I'd expect a level+3 opponent to be quite tricky.




Yeah, the one-on-one aspect of the sim makes the raw survivability numbers suspect. UngeheuerLich makes a good point about the battlerager's stickiness, too, which means that we can't really compare survivability between builds, either. (As an extreme example, a wizard would probably have lousy survivability numbers in this sim, but that doesn't mean it isn't balanced.)

The main value of this approach is that it lets us look at how the numbers compare across levels. With the survivability so high, though, it's tough to make those comparisons. Putting Ragnarok up against a higher level foe will bring them back down to the point that we can see changes.



> Finally, how many encounters are you now modeling in a day? I don't think it's typical to have many over-level encounters in a day, so if you do raise the level, consider using a mix of opponents and not just an entire day full of level+3 opponents (this may matter a lot, since typically you quickly realize when to consider spending dailies and when to save them, meaning that dailies will have a higher effect than when used randomly or at the first opportunity).



Five encounters. The survival rate vs. a level 3 soldier, by the way, was 96.7% +/- 1.1%... still too high. Versus a level 4 soldier, it was 61.8% +/- 3.0%.


----------



## Mengu (Dec 6, 2009)

Examining the example combats, I don't really see simulation mistakes. If anything, there is quite a bit of inefficiency, in that sometimes our dwarf does suboptimal choices like attacking with crushing surge and then spending an action point to attack with distracting spate. Those two actions should be taken in the reverse order, so the Crushing Surge attack can have combat advantage from Distracting Spate.

I think the reason for the very high survivability is because tank is optimized for defense, while soldier is also optimized for defense. This is not so much a battle of who can do the most damage, but it's a battle of who can survive the longest. And the dwarf has it in spades over the soldier when it comes to survival. The results are not surprising for me.


----------



## Elric (Dec 7, 2009)

Mengu said:


> Examining the example combats, I don't really see simulation mistakes. If anything, there is quite a bit of inefficiency, in that sometimes our dwarf does suboptimal choices like attacking with crushing surge and then spending an action point to attack with distracting spate. Those two actions should be taken in the reverse order, so the Crushing Surge attack can have combat advantage from Distracting Spate.




If a character is routinely using his at-will powers before his encounter powers in a simulation like this, his tactics could probably use a little work (Encounter powers, then at-wills, with some other rule for dailies).


----------



## Destil (Dec 7, 2009)

Elric said:


> If a character is routinely using his at-will powers before his encounter powers in a simulation like this, his tactics could probably use a little work (Encounter powers, then at-wills, with some other rule for dailies).




That's not too unreasonable aside from the particular round mentioned above. I find I use at-wills in the opening rounds of a fight a lot when I'm trying to feel out an opponent, to make sure I use my encounters and dailies in the most effective way possible. Sure, if there's 6 monsters togeather with no allies and I have one ranged indiscriminate AoE I'm most likely going to let loose before they spread out or the other PCs get in there, but for the most part I don't use my resources until I have a good feel for where they will be best applied.

As far as our battlerager, you've pretty much put him in the best situation for him, as was said above. The build is a lot worse against multiple foes or opponents with more than one attack a round. While the guardian and greatweapon fighter are both fairly general, tempest and battlerager both excel in different areas entirely, while in exchange having weaknesses in others. A tempest fighter is a lot better at dealing with several opponents at once, and the battlerager is your go-to guy for surviving a simple slug fest with as little damage as possible.


----------



## Elric (Dec 7, 2009)

Destil said:


> That's not too unreasonable aside from the particular round mentioned above.




Huh?  The example above was a round where Crushing Surge (at-will), action point- Distracting Spate (encounter power) is suboptimal compared to the reverse.  That's the same "encounters before at-wills" result that I mentioned.


----------



## Truename (Dec 7, 2009)

*Ragnarok Level 3*

Level 3 was easy to do, since it didn't introduce any major new concepts that I had to add to the sim. I did add a tweak to the AI that managed to turn off Second Wind (and Boundless Endurance, which won't fire until Second Wind has been used). Oops. That's why I put the combat examples in.

The survivability numbers are back down out of the stratosphere--I'm guessing that the one-two punch of magic armor plus AC bonus due to level is what made the difference last time. Also, the soldier's damage has gone up slightly. If this theory holds true, we'll probably see survivability jump up again at level 4 as stats improve and another half-level bonus comes through.


```
Level 2 Ragnarok vs. Level 3 Soldier: 97.4% +/- 1.0%
Level 3 Ragnarok (stats only) vs. Level 4 Soldier: 78.3% +/- 2.6%
+Crushing Blow: 79.1% +/- 2.5%
+Collar of Recovery +1: 80.7% +/- 2.4%

Final result (10,000 runs): 79.2% +/- 0.8%
```

Here's the level-by-level results. (As I mentioned earlier, I'm putting Ragnarok up against a level+1 opponent so that differences are more apparent.) The most interesting thing I'm seeing is that the combat length is steadily increasing as the level increases. Not only does this make my sim take for-frikken-ever, it's also an indication of grind.


```
Level 1 Ragnarok vs. Level 2 Soldier: 71.0% +/- 2.8% survival (5.5 rounds)
Level 2 Ragnarok vs. Level 3 Soldier: 97.6% +/- 0.9% survival (7.1 rounds)
Level 3 Ragnarok vs. Level 4 Soldier: 80.7% +/- 2.4% survival (8.6 rounds)
```
And here's the detailed level 3 results:

[sblock=Level 3 Ragnarok vs. Level 4 Soldier]

[sblock=Combatants]

```
Level 3 Ragnarok:
  HP: 50/50; Temp HP: 0; Surges: 13; Surge Value: 13
  AC: 21; Action Points: 1
  Str: 16(+3); Con: 18(+4); Dex: 12(+1); Int: 8(-1); Wis: 14(+2); Cha: 10(+0)
  Initiative Bonus: +2
  Race: Dwarf
    Ability Scores: [16, 16, 12, 8, 12, 10] => [16, 18, 12, 8, 14, 10]
    Dwarven Resilience: Use Second Wind as minor action.
  Class: Fighter
    Base HP: 45 (15 class + 18 con + 12 level)
    Base Surges: 13 (9 class + 4 con)
    Battlerager Vigor: 
      +4 temp hp on hit.
      Grant 4 temp hp on miss with invigorating power.
  Items:
    Main hand: Vicious Warhammer +1
      One-handed weapon
      Damage: 1d10
      Proficient: +2
      Enhancement: +1 attack rolls and damage rolls
      Critical: 1d12 damage.
      Group: Hammer
    Off-hand: Heavy Shield
      AC Bonus: +2
    Armor: Meliorating Scale Armor +1
      AC Bonus: +7
      Enhancement: +1
      Property: Increase enhancement by one at each milestone.
    Neck Slot: Collar Of Recovery +1
      Enhancement: +1
      Property: +1 to healing surge value
  Feats:
    Toughness: Increase hp by 5.
    Dwarf Stoneblood: +2 temp hp on hit with an invigorating power.
  Powers:
    Knee Breaker:
      Daily * Invigorating
      Standard Action
      Attack: 1d20+7 vs. AC
      Hit:
        Grant 10 temporary hit points.
        2d10+8 damage.
      Crit:
        Grant 10 temporary hit points.
        2d10[max]+8 + 1d12 damage.
      Miss:
        Half of 2d10+8 damage.
        Grant 4 temporary hit points.
    Distracting Spate:
      Encounter
      Standard Action
      Attack: 1d20+7 vs. AC
      Hit:
        Grant 4 temporary hit points.
        2d10+4 damage.
        Gain combat advantage (until end of next turn).
      Crit:
        Grant 4 temporary hit points.
        2d10[max]+4 + 1d12 damage.
        Gain combat advantage (until end of next turn).
    Crushing Surge:
      At-Will * Invigorating
      Standard Action
      Attack: 1d20+7 vs. AC
      Hit:
        Grant 10 temporary hit points.
        1d10+4 damage.
      Crit:
        Grant 10 temporary hit points.
        1d10[max]+4 + 1d12 damage.
      Miss: Grant 4 temporary hit points.
    Brash Strike:
      At-Will
      Standard Action
      Attack: 1d20+9 vs. AC
      Hit:
        Grant 4 temporary hit points.
        1d10+8 damage.
      Crit:
        Grant 4 temporary hit points.
        1d10[max]+8 + 1d12 damage.
      Effect: Opponent gets combat advantage (until start of next turn).
    Boundless Endurance:
      Daily
      Minor Action
      Effect: Gain regen 6 when bloodied (stance).
    Crushing Blow:
      Encounter
      Standard Action
      Attack: 1d20+7 vs. AC
      Hit:
        Grant 4 temporary hit points.
        2d10+8 damage.
      Crit:
        Grant 4 temporary hit points.
        2d10[max]+8 + 1d12 damage.
  Combat Actions:
    Spend Action Point:
      Encounter
      Free Action
      Effect: Spend an action point and gain a standard action.
    Second Wind:
      Encounter
      Minor Action
      Effect:
        Spend a healing surge and regain 13 hit points.
        Gain a +2 defense bonus until end of next turn.

Level 4 Soldier:
  HP: 53/53; Temp HP: 0; Surges: 1; Surge Value: 13
  AC: 20; Action Points: 0
  Str: 18(+4); Con: 15(+2); Dex: 15(+2); Int: 15(+2); Wis: 15(+2); Cha: 15(+2)
  Initiative Bonus: +6
  Monster
  Powers:
    Soldier Encounter Attack:
      Encounter
      Standard Action
      Attack: 1d20+11 vs. AC
      Hit: 3d8+4 damage.
      Crit: 28 damage (3d8[max]+4).
    Soldier Basic Attack:
      At-Will
      Standard Action
      Attack: 1d20+11 vs. AC
      Hit: 1d10+4 damage.
      Crit: 14 damage (1d10[max]+4).
  Combat Actions:
    Spend Action Point:
      Encounter
      Free Action
      Effect: Spend an action point and gain a standard action.
```
[/sblock]

```
Days simulated: 10000

Avg rounds per fight (when survived): 8.6
  1  (0.3%): ==
  2  (2.4%): =============
  3  (7.1%): ============================
  4 (14.4%): =============================================
  5 (23.9%): ===========================================================
  6 (34.1%): ===============================================================
  7 (44.9%): ===================================================================
  8 (55.0%): ==============================================================
  9 (64.3%): ==========================================================
 10 (72.3%): =================================================
 11 (78.9%): =========================================
 12 (84.3%): =================================
 13 (88.7%): ===========================
 14 (91.8%): ===================
 15 (94.2%): ==============
 16 (96.0%): ===========
 17 (97.2%): =======
 18 (98.2%): ======
 19 (98.8%): ===
 20 (99.2%): ==
 21 (99.4%): =
 22 (99.6%): =

Avg fights survived: 4.5
  1  (4.6%): ===
  2  (8.9%): ===
  3 (16.2%): ======
  4 (20.8%): ===
  5(100.0%): ===================================================================

Avg surges remaining (survivors only): 2.7 of 13
  0 (21.7%): ===================================================================
  1 (33.8%): =====================================
  2 (48.0%): ===========================================
  3 (63.7%): ================================================
  4 (77.7%): ===========================================
  5 (88.3%): ================================
  6 (94.8%): ====================
  7 (98.0%): =========
  8 (99.5%): ====
  9 (99.9%): =

Survival rate: 79.2% +/- 0.8%
```
[sblock=Example combats]
[sblock=Example of 0 fight(s) survived (0.4% chance)

```
FIGHT #1:
  Roll initiative!
    Ragnarok rolls 19 initiative (1d20+2; rolled 17).
    Soldier rolls 21 initiative (1d20+6; rolled 15).
    Initiative order: 
      Soldier
      Ragnarok
  
  Round 1:
    Soldier's turn:
      HP: 53/53; Temp HP: 0; Surges: 1; Surge Value: 13
      AC: 20; Action Points: 0
      Soldier Encounter Attack (standard action, encounter):
        Attacks Ragnarok with 16 vs. 21 AC (1d20+11; rolled 5).
        Misses.
        Soldier Encounter Attack has been expended.
    Ragnarok's turn:
      HP: 50/50; Temp HP: 0; Surges: 13; Surge Value: 13
      AC: 21; Action Points: 1
      Crushing Surge (standard action, at_will):
        Attacks Soldier with 15 vs. 20 AC (1d20+7; rolled 8).
        Misses.
        Ragnarok gains 4 temp hp (had 0; applied 4).
      Spend Action Point (free action, encounter):
        Ragnarok spends an action point (0 remaining).
        Ragnarok gains a standard action.
        Spend Action Point has been expended.
      Crushing Blow (standard action, encounter):
        Attacks Soldier with 17 vs. 20 AC (1d20+7; rolled 10).
        Misses.
        Crushing Blow has been expended.
    
  Round 2:
    Soldier's turn:
      HP: 53/53; Temp HP: 0; Surges: 1; Surge Value: 13
      AC: 20; Action Points: 0
      Soldier Basic Attack (standard action, at_will):
        Attacks Ragnarok with 16 vs. 21 AC (1d20+11; rolled 5).
        Misses.
    Ragnarok's turn:
      HP: 50/50; Temp HP: 4; Surges: 13; Surge Value: 13
      AC: 21; Action Points: 0
      Knee Breaker (standard action, daily):
        Attacks Soldier with 12 vs. 20 AC (1d20+7; rolled 5).
        Misses: 10 damage (half of 2d10+8; rolled 7, 5).
        Soldier has 43 hp remaining (53 hp - 10 damage).
        Ragnarok gains 0 temp hp (had 4; applied 4).
        Knee Breaker has been expended.
    
  Round 3:
    Soldier's turn:
      HP: 43/53; Temp HP: 0; Surges: 1; Surge Value: 13
      AC: 20; Action Points: 0
      Soldier Basic Attack (standard action, at_will):
        Attacks Ragnarok with 21 vs. 21 AC (1d20+11; rolled 10).
        Hits: 9 damage (1d10+4; rolled 5).
        Ragnarok deflects 4 damage; 5 gets through (4 temp hp - 9 damage).
        Ragnarok has 45 hp remaining (50 hp - 5 damage).
    Ragnarok's turn:
      HP: 45/50; Temp HP: 0; Surges: 13; Surge Value: 13
      AC: 21; Action Points: 0
      Distracting Spate (standard action, encounter):
        Attacks Soldier with 14 vs. 20 AC (1d20+7; rolled 7).
        Misses.
        Distracting Spate has been expended.
    
  Round 4:
    Soldier's turn:
      HP: 43/53; Temp HP: 0; Surges: 1; Surge Value: 13
      AC: 20; Action Points: 0
      Soldier Basic Attack (standard action, at_will):
        Attacks Ragnarok with 22 vs. 21 AC (1d20+11; rolled 11).
        Hits: 11 damage (1d10+4; rolled 7).
        Ragnarok has 34 hp remaining (45 hp - 11 damage).
    Ragnarok's turn:
      HP: 34/50; Temp HP: 0; Surges: 13; Surge Value: 13
      AC: 21; Action Points: 0
      Brash Strike (standard action, at_will):
        Attacks Soldier with 17 vs. 20 AC (1d20+9; rolled 8).
        Misses.
        Soldier gains combat advantage (until start of next turn).
      Second Wind (minor action, encounter):
        Ragnarok spends a healing surge (12 remaining).
        Ragnarok heals 13 hp (34 hp -> 47 hp; 0 hp wasted).
        Ragnarok gains +2 defense bonus (until end of next turn).
        Second Wind has been expended.
    
  Round 5:
    Soldier's turn:
      HP: 43/53; Temp HP: 0; Surges: 1; Surge Value: 13
      AC: 20; Action Points: 0
      Conditions:
        Combat advantage (until start of next turn).
      Soldier Basic Attack (standard action, at_will):
        Attacks Ragnarok with 15 vs. 23 AC (1d20+13; rolled 2).
        Misses.
    Ragnarok's turn:
      HP: 47/50; Temp HP: 0; Surges: 12; Surge Value: 13
      AC: 23; Action Points: 0
      Combat advantage expires.
      Conditions:
        +2 defense bonus (until end of this turn).
      Brash Strike (standard action, at_will):
        Attacks Soldier with 24 vs. 20 AC (1d20+9; rolled 15).
        Hits: 9 damage (1d10+8; rolled 1).
        Ragnarok gains 4 temp hp (had 0; applied 4).
        Soldier has 34 hp remaining (43 hp - 9 damage).
        Soldier gains combat advantage (until start of next turn).
      +2 defense bonus expires.
    
  Round 6:
    Soldier's turn:
      HP: 34/53; Temp HP: 0; Surges: 1; Surge Value: 13
      AC: 20; Action Points: 0
      Conditions:
        Combat advantage (until start of next turn).
      Soldier Basic Attack (standard action, at_will):
        Attacks Ragnarok with 21 vs. 21 AC (1d20+13; rolled 8).
        Hits: 9 damage (1d10+4; rolled 5).
        Ragnarok deflects 4 damage; 5 gets through (4 temp hp - 9 damage).
        Ragnarok has 42 hp remaining (47 hp - 5 damage).
    Ragnarok's turn:
      HP: 42/50; Temp HP: 0; Surges: 12; Surge Value: 13
      AC: 21; Action Points: 0
      Combat advantage expires.
      Crushing Surge (standard action, at_will):
        Attacks Soldier with 23 vs. 20 AC (1d20+7; rolled 16).
        Hits: 6 damage (1d10+4; rolled 2).
        Ragnarok gains 10 temp hp (had 0; applied 10).
        Soldier has 28 hp remaining (34 hp - 6 damage).
    
  Round 7:
    Soldier's turn:
      HP: 28/53; Temp HP: 0; Surges: 1; Surge Value: 13
      AC: 20; Action Points: 0
      Soldier Basic Attack (standard action, at_will):
        Attacks Ragnarok with 15 vs. 21 AC (1d20+11; rolled 4).
        Misses.
    Ragnarok's turn:
      HP: 42/50; Temp HP: 10; Surges: 12; Surge Value: 13
      AC: 21; Action Points: 0
      Crushing Surge (standard action, at_will):
        Attacks Soldier with 23 vs. 20 AC (1d20+7; rolled 16).
        Hits: 14 damage (1d10+4; rolled 10).
        Ragnarok gains 0 temp hp (had 10; applied 10).
        Soldier has 14 hp remaining (28 hp - 14 damage).
    
  Round 8:
    Soldier's turn:
      HP: 14/53; Temp HP: 0; Surges: 1; Surge Value: 13
      AC: 20; Action Points: 0
      Soldier Basic Attack (standard action, at_will):
        Attacks Ragnarok with 19 vs. 21 AC (1d20+11; rolled 8).
        Misses.
    Ragnarok's turn:
      HP: 42/50; Temp HP: 10; Surges: 12; Surge Value: 13
      AC: 21; Action Points: 0
      Crushing Surge (standard action, at_will):
        Attacks Soldier with 13 vs. 20 AC (1d20+7; rolled 6).
        Misses.
        Ragnarok gains 0 temp hp (had 10; applied 4).
    
  Round 9:
    Soldier's turn:
      HP: 14/53; Temp HP: 0; Surges: 1; Surge Value: 13
      AC: 20; Action Points: 0
      Soldier Basic Attack (standard action, at_will):
        Attacks Ragnarok with 17 vs. 21 AC (1d20+11; rolled 6).
        Misses.
    Ragnarok's turn:
      HP: 42/50; Temp HP: 10; Surges: 12; Surge Value: 13
      AC: 21; Action Points: 0
      Crushing Surge (standard action, at_will):
        Attacks Soldier with 8 vs. 20 AC (1d20+7; rolled 1).
        Misses.
        Ragnarok gains 0 temp hp (had 10; applied 4).
    
  Round 10:
    Soldier's turn:
      HP: 14/53; Temp HP: 0; Surges: 1; Surge Value: 13
      AC: 20; Action Points: 0
      Soldier Basic Attack (standard action, at_will):
        Attacks Ragnarok with 22 vs. 21 AC (1d20+11; rolled 11).
        Hits: 14 damage (1d10+4; rolled 10).
        Ragnarok deflects 10 damage; 4 gets through (10 temp hp - 14 damage).
        Ragnarok has 38 hp remaining (42 hp - 4 damage).
    Ragnarok's turn:
      HP: 38/50; Temp HP: 0; Surges: 12; Surge Value: 13
      AC: 21; Action Points: 0
      Brash Strike (standard action, at_will):
        Attacks Soldier with 12 vs. 20 AC (1d20+9; rolled 3).
        Misses.
        Soldier gains combat advantage (until start of next turn).
    
  Round 11:
    Soldier's turn:
      HP: 14/53; Temp HP: 0; Surges: 1; Surge Value: 13
      AC: 20; Action Points: 0
      Conditions:
        Combat advantage (until start of next turn).
      Soldier Basic Attack (standard action, at_will):
        Attacks Ragnarok with 17 vs. 21 AC (1d20+13; rolled 4).
        Misses.
    Ragnarok's turn:
      HP: 38/50; Temp HP: 0; Surges: 12; Surge Value: 13
      AC: 21; Action Points: 0
      Combat advantage expires.
      Brash Strike (standard action, at_will):
        Attacks Soldier with 11 vs. 20 AC (1d20+9; rolled 2).
        Misses.
        Soldier gains combat advantage (until start of next turn).
    
  Round 12:
    Soldier's turn:
      HP: 14/53; Temp HP: 0; Surges: 1; Surge Value: 13
      AC: 20; Action Points: 0
      Conditions:
        Combat advantage (until start of next turn).
      Soldier Basic Attack (standard action, at_will):
        Attacks Ragnarok with 30 vs. 21 AC (1d20+13; rolled 17).
        Hits: 7 damage (1d10+4; rolled 3).
        Ragnarok has 31 hp remaining (38 hp - 7 damage).
    Ragnarok's turn:
      HP: 31/50; Temp HP: 0; Surges: 12; Surge Value: 13
      AC: 21; Action Points: 0
      Combat advantage expires.
      Crushing Surge (standard action, at_will):
        Attacks Soldier with 16 vs. 20 AC (1d20+7; rolled 9).
        Misses.
        Ragnarok gains 4 temp hp (had 0; applied 4).
    
  Round 13:
    Soldier's turn:
      HP: 14/53; Temp HP: 0; Surges: 1; Surge Value: 13
      AC: 20; Action Points: 0
      Soldier Basic Attack (standard action, at_will):
        Attacks Ragnarok with 26 vs. 21 AC (1d20+11; rolled 15).
        Hits: 11 damage (1d10+4; rolled 7).
        Ragnarok deflects 4 damage; 7 gets through (4 temp hp - 11 damage).
        Ragnarok has 24 hp remaining (31 hp - 7 damage).
    Ragnarok's turn:
      HP: 24/50; Temp HP: 0; Surges: 12; Surge Value: 13
      AC: 21; Action Points: 0
      Crushing Surge (standard action, at_will):
        Attacks Soldier with 20 vs. 20 AC (1d20+7; rolled 13).
        Hits: 13 damage (1d10+4; rolled 9).
        Ragnarok gains 10 temp hp (had 0; applied 10).
        Soldier has 1 hp remaining (14 hp - 13 damage).
      Boundless Endurance (minor action, daily):
        Ragnarok gains regen 6 when bloodied (stance).
        Boundless Endurance has been expended.
    
  Round 14:
    Soldier's turn:
      HP: 1/53; Temp HP: 0; Surges: 1; Surge Value: 13
      AC: 20; Action Points: 0
      Soldier Basic Attack (standard action, at_will):
        Attacks Ragnarok with 28 vs. 21 AC (1d20+11; rolled 17).
        Hits: 6 damage (1d10+4; rolled 2).
        Ragnarok deflects 6 damage; 0 gets through (10 temp hp - 6 damage).
        Ragnarok has 24 hp remaining (24 hp - 0 damage).
    Ragnarok's turn:
      HP: 24/50; Temp HP: 4; Surges: 12; Surge Value: 13
      AC: 21; Action Points: 0
      Conditions:
        Regen 6 when bloodied (stance).
      Ragnarok heals 6 hp (24 hp -> 30 hp; 0 hp wasted).
      Brash Strike (standard action, at_will):
        Attacks Soldier with 19 vs. 20 AC (1d20+9; rolled 10).
        Misses.
        Soldier gains combat advantage (until start of next turn).
    
  Round 15:
    Soldier's turn:
      HP: 1/53; Temp HP: 0; Surges: 1; Surge Value: 13
      AC: 20; Action Points: 0
      Conditions:
        Combat advantage (until start of next turn).
      Soldier Basic Attack (standard action, at_will):
        Attacks Ragnarok with 31 vs. 21 AC (1d20+13; rolled 18).
        Hits: 7 damage (1d10+4; rolled 3).
        Ragnarok deflects 4 damage; 3 gets through (4 temp hp - 7 damage).
        Ragnarok has 27 hp remaining (30 hp - 3 damage).
    Ragnarok's turn:
      HP: 27/50; Temp HP: 0; Surges: 12; Surge Value: 13
      AC: 21; Action Points: 0
      Combat advantage expires.
      Conditions:
        Regen 6 when bloodied (stance).
      Brash Strike (standard action, at_will):
        Attacks Soldier with 17 vs. 20 AC (1d20+9; rolled 8).
        Misses.
        Soldier gains combat advantage (until start of next turn).
    
  Round 16:
    Soldier's turn:
      HP: 1/53; Temp HP: 0; Surges: 1; Surge Value: 13
      AC: 20; Action Points: 0
      Conditions:
        Combat advantage (until start of next turn).
      Soldier Basic Attack (standard action, at_will):
        Attacks Ragnarok with 32 vs. 21 AC (1d20+13; rolled 19).
        Hits: 14 damage (1d10+4; rolled 10).
        Ragnarok has 13 hp remaining (27 hp - 14 damage).
    Ragnarok's turn:
      HP: 13/50; Temp HP: 0; Surges: 12; Surge Value: 13
      AC: 21; Action Points: 0
      Combat advantage expires.
      Conditions:
        Regen 6 when bloodied (stance).
      Ragnarok heals 6 hp (13 hp -> 19 hp; 0 hp wasted).
      Brash Strike (standard action, at_will):
        Attacks Soldier with 10 vs. 20 AC (1d20+9; rolled 1).
        Misses.
        Soldier gains combat advantage (until start of next turn).
    
  Round 17:
    Soldier's turn:
      HP: 1/53; Temp HP: 0; Surges: 1; Surge Value: 13
      AC: 20; Action Points: 0
      Conditions:
        Combat advantage (until start of next turn).
      Soldier Basic Attack (standard action, at_will):
        Attacks Ragnarok with 28 vs. 21 AC (1d20+13; rolled 15).
        Hits: 5 damage (1d10+4; rolled 1).
        Ragnarok has 14 hp remaining (19 hp - 5 damage).
    Ragnarok's turn:
      HP: 14/50; Temp HP: 0; Surges: 12; Surge Value: 13
      AC: 21; Action Points: 0
      Combat advantage expires.
      Conditions:
        Regen 6 when bloodied (stance).
      Ragnarok heals 6 hp (14 hp -> 20 hp; 0 hp wasted).
      Crushing Surge (standard action, at_will):
        Attacks Soldier with 9 vs. 20 AC (1d20+7; rolled 2).
        Misses.
        Ragnarok gains 4 temp hp (had 0; applied 4).
    
  Round 18:
    Soldier's turn:
      HP: 1/53; Temp HP: 0; Surges: 1; Surge Value: 13
      AC: 20; Action Points: 0
      Soldier Basic Attack (standard action, at_will):
        Attacks Ragnarok with 27 vs. 21 AC (1d20+11; rolled 16).
        Hits: 14 damage (1d10+4; rolled 10).
        Ragnarok deflects 4 damage; 10 gets through (4 temp hp - 14 damage).
        Ragnarok has 10 hp remaining (20 hp - 10 damage).
    Ragnarok's turn:
      HP: 10/50; Temp HP: 0; Surges: 12; Surge Value: 13
      AC: 21; Action Points: 0
      Conditions:
        Regen 6 when bloodied (stance).
      Ragnarok heals 6 hp (10 hp -> 16 hp; 0 hp wasted).
      Brash Strike (standard action, at_will):
        Attacks Soldier with 10 vs. 20 AC (1d20+9; rolled 1).
        Misses.
        Soldier gains combat advantage (until start of next turn).
    
  Round 19:
    Soldier's turn:
      HP: 1/53; Temp HP: 0; Surges: 1; Surge Value: 13
      AC: 20; Action Points: 0
      Conditions:
        Combat advantage (until start of next turn).
      Soldier Basic Attack (standard action, at_will):
        Attacks Ragnarok with 25 vs. 21 AC (1d20+13; rolled 12).
        Hits: 10 damage (1d10+4; rolled 6).
        Ragnarok has 6 hp remaining (16 hp - 10 damage).
    Ragnarok's turn:
      HP: 6/50; Temp HP: 0; Surges: 12; Surge Value: 13
      AC: 21; Action Points: 0
      Combat advantage expires.
      Conditions:
        Regen 6 when bloodied (stance).
      Ragnarok heals 6 hp (6 hp -> 12 hp; 0 hp wasted).
      Brash Strike (standard action, at_will):
        Attacks Soldier with 15 vs. 20 AC (1d20+9; rolled 6).
        Misses.
        Soldier gains combat advantage (until start of next turn).
    
  Round 20:
    Soldier's turn:
      HP: 1/53; Temp HP: 0; Surges: 1; Surge Value: 13
      AC: 20; Action Points: 0
      Conditions:
        Combat advantage (until start of next turn).
      Soldier Basic Attack (standard action, at_will):
        Attacks Ragnarok with 22 vs. 21 AC (1d20+13; rolled 9).
        Hits: 6 damage (1d10+4; rolled 2).
        Ragnarok has 6 hp remaining (12 hp - 6 damage).
    Ragnarok's turn:
      HP: 6/50; Temp HP: 0; Surges: 12; Surge Value: 13
      AC: 21; Action Points: 0
      Combat advantage expires.
      Conditions:
        Regen 6 when bloodied (stance).
      Ragnarok heals 6 hp (6 hp -> 12 hp; 0 hp wasted).
      Brash Strike (standard action, at_will):
        Attacks Soldier with 15 vs. 20 AC (1d20+9; rolled 6).
        Misses.
        Soldier gains combat advantage (until start of next turn).
    
  Round 21:
    Soldier's turn:
      HP: 1/53; Temp HP: 0; Surges: 1; Surge Value: 13
      AC: 20; Action Points: 0
      Conditions:
        Combat advantage (until start of next turn).
      Soldier Basic Attack (standard action, at_will):
        Attacks Ragnarok with 33 vs. 21 AC (1d20+13; rolled 20).
        Crits: 14 damage (1d10[max]+4; rolled max).
        Ragnarok has -2 hp remaining (12 hp - 14 damage).
    Ragnarok's turn:
      HP: -2/50; Temp HP: 0; Surges: 12; Surge Value: 13
      AC: 21; Action Points: 0
      Combat advantage expires.
      Conditions:
        Regen 6 when bloodied (stance).
      Ragnarok is dying (0 death saves failed).
        Rolls death saving throw and gets a 17 (1d20; rolled 17).
        Passes.
    
  Round 22:
    Soldier's turn:
      HP: 1/53; Temp HP: 0; Surges: 1; Surge Value: 13
      AC: 20; Action Points: 0
      Soldier Basic Attack (standard action, at_will):
        Attacks Ragnarok with 27 vs. 21 AC (1d20+11; rolled 16).
        Hits: 10 damage (1d10+4; rolled 6).
        Ragnarok has -12 hp remaining (-2 hp - 10 damage).
    Ragnarok's turn:
      HP: -12/50; Temp HP: 0; Surges: 12; Surge Value: 13
      AC: 21; Action Points: 0
      Conditions:
        Regen 6 when bloodied (stance).
      Ragnarok is dying (0 death saves failed).
        Rolls death saving throw and gets a 17 (1d20; rolled 17).
        Passes.
    
  Round 23:
    Soldier's turn:
      HP: 1/53; Temp HP: 0; Surges: 1; Surge Value: 13
      AC: 20; Action Points: 0
      Soldier Basic Attack (standard action, at_will):
        Attacks Ragnarok with 19 vs. 21 AC (1d20+11; rolled 8).
        Misses.
    Ragnarok's turn:
      HP: -12/50; Temp HP: 0; Surges: 12; Surge Value: 13
      AC: 21; Action Points: 0
      Conditions:
        Regen 6 when bloodied (stance).
      Ragnarok is dying (0 death saves failed).
        Rolls death saving throw and gets a 12 (1d20; rolled 12).
        Passes.
    
  Round 24:
    Soldier's turn:
      HP: 1/53; Temp HP: 0; Surges: 1; Surge Value: 13
      AC: 20; Action Points: 0
      Soldier Basic Attack (standard action, at_will):
        Attacks Ragnarok with 15 vs. 21 AC (1d20+11; rolled 4).
        Misses.
    Ragnarok's turn:
      HP: -12/50; Temp HP: 0; Surges: 12; Surge Value: 13
      AC: 21; Action Points: 0
      Conditions:
        Regen 6 when bloodied (stance).
      Ragnarok is dying (0 death saves failed).
        Rolls death saving throw and gets a 10 (1d20; rolled 10).
        Passes.
    
  Round 25:
    Soldier's turn:
      HP: 1/53; Temp HP: 0; Surges: 1; Surge Value: 13
      AC: 20; Action Points: 0
      Soldier Basic Attack (standard action, at_will):
        Attacks Ragnarok with 16 vs. 21 AC (1d20+11; rolled 5).
        Misses.
    Ragnarok's turn:
      HP: -12/50; Temp HP: 0; Surges: 12; Surge Value: 13
      AC: 21; Action Points: 0
      Conditions:
        Regen 6 when bloodied (stance).
      Ragnarok is dying (0 death saves failed).
        Rolls death saving throw and gets a 12 (1d20; rolled 12).
        Passes.
    
  Round 26:
    Soldier's turn:
      HP: 1/53; Temp HP: 0; Surges: 1; Surge Value: 13
      AC: 20; Action Points: 0
      Soldier Basic Attack (standard action, at_will):
        Attacks Ragnarok with 30 vs. 21 AC (1d20+11; rolled 19).
        Hits: 12 damage (1d10+4; rolled 8).
        Ragnarok has -24 hp remaining (-12 hp - 12 damage).
    Ragnarok's turn:
      HP: -24/50; Temp HP: 0; Surges: 12; Surge Value: 13
      AC: 21; Action Points: 0
      Conditions:
        Regen 6 when bloodied (stance).
      Ragnarok is dying (0 death saves failed).
        Rolls death saving throw and gets a 7 (1d20; rolled 7).
        Fails. 2 failures remaining before death.
    
  Round 27:
    Soldier's turn:
      HP: 1/53; Temp HP: 0; Surges: 1; Surge Value: 13
      AC: 20; Action Points: 0
      Soldier Basic Attack (standard action, at_will):
        Attacks Ragnarok with 21 vs. 21 AC (1d20+11; rolled 10).
        Hits: 8 damage (1d10+4; rolled 4).
        Ragnarok has -32 hp remaining (-24 hp - 8 damage).
    Ragnarok has died!
    
  Villains win!
```
[/sblock]
[sblock=Example of 1 fight(s) survived (4.2% chance)

```
FIGHT #1:
  Roll initiative!
    Ragnarok rolls 7 initiative (1d20+2; rolled 5).
    Soldier rolls 19 initiative (1d20+6; rolled 13).
    Initiative order: 
      Soldier
      Ragnarok
  
  Round 1:
    Soldier's turn:
      HP: 53/53; Temp HP: 0; Surges: 1; Surge Value: 13
      AC: 20; Action Points: 0
      Soldier Encounter Attack (standard action, encounter):
        Attacks Ragnarok with 21 vs. 21 AC (1d20+11; rolled 10).
        Hits: 25 damage (3d8+4; rolled 8, 7, 6).
        Ragnarok has 25 hp remaining (50 hp - 25 damage).
        Soldier Encounter Attack has been expended.
    Ragnarok's turn:
      HP: 25/50; Temp HP: 0; Surges: 13; Surge Value: 13
      AC: 21; Action Points: 1
      Crushing Blow (standard action, encounter):
        Attacks Soldier with 26 vs. 20 AC (1d20+7; rolled 19).
        Hits: 13 damage (2d10+8; rolled 1, 4).
        Ragnarok gains 4 temp hp (had 0; applied 4).
        Soldier has 40 hp remaining (53 hp - 13 damage).
        Crushing Blow has been expended.
      Spend Action Point (free action, encounter):
        Ragnarok spends an action point (0 remaining).
        Ragnarok gains a standard action.
        Spend Action Point has been expended.
      Second Wind (minor action, encounter):
        Ragnarok spends a healing surge (12 remaining).
        Ragnarok heals 13 hp (25 hp -> 38 hp; 0 hp wasted).
        Ragnarok gains +2 defense bonus (until end of next turn).
        Second Wind has been expended.
      Distracting Spate (standard action, encounter):
        Attacks Soldier with 22 vs. 20 AC (1d20+7; rolled 15).
        Hits: 15 damage (2d10+4; rolled 1, 10).
        Ragnarok gains 0 temp hp (had 4; applied 4).
        Soldier has 25 hp remaining (40 hp - 15 damage).
        Ragnarok gains combat advantage (until end of next turn).
        Distracting Spate has been expended.
    
  Round 2:
    Soldier's turn:
      HP: 25/53; Temp HP: 0; Surges: 1; Surge Value: 13
      AC: 20; Action Points: 0
      Soldier Basic Attack (standard action, at_will):
        Attacks Ragnarok with 23 vs. 23 AC (1d20+11; rolled 12).
        Hits: 11 damage (1d10+4; rolled 7).
        Ragnarok deflects 4 damage; 7 gets through (4 temp hp - 11 damage).
        Ragnarok has 31 hp remaining (38 hp - 7 damage).
    Ragnarok's turn:
      HP: 31/50; Temp HP: 0; Surges: 12; Surge Value: 13
      AC: 23; Action Points: 0
      Conditions:
        +2 defense bonus (until end of this turn).
        Combat advantage (until end of this turn).
      Brash Strike (standard action, at_will):
        Attacks Soldier with 24 vs. 20 AC (1d20+11; rolled 13).
        Hits: 11 damage (1d10+8; rolled 3).
        Ragnarok gains 4 temp hp (had 0; applied 4).
        Soldier has 14 hp remaining (25 hp - 11 damage).
        Soldier gains combat advantage (until start of next turn).
      +2 defense bonus expires.
      Combat advantage expires.
    
  Round 3:
    Soldier's turn:
      HP: 14/53; Temp HP: 0; Surges: 1; Surge Value: 13
      AC: 20; Action Points: 0
      Conditions:
        Combat advantage (until start of next turn).
      Soldier Basic Attack (standard action, at_will):
        Attacks Ragnarok with 14 vs. 21 AC (1d20+13; rolled 1).
        Misses.
    Ragnarok's turn:
      HP: 31/50; Temp HP: 4; Surges: 12; Surge Value: 13
      AC: 21; Action Points: 0
      Combat advantage expires.
      Knee Breaker (standard action, daily):
        Attacks Soldier with 16 vs. 20 AC (1d20+7; rolled 9).
        Misses: 6 damage (half of 2d10+8; rolled 2, 2).
        Soldier has 8 hp remaining (14 hp - 6 damage).
        Ragnarok gains 0 temp hp (had 4; applied 4).
        Knee Breaker has been expended.
    
  Round 4:
    Soldier's turn:
      HP: 8/53; Temp HP: 0; Surges: 1; Surge Value: 13
      AC: 20; Action Points: 0
      Soldier Basic Attack (standard action, at_will):
        Attacks Ragnarok with 30 vs. 21 AC (1d20+11; rolled 19).
        Hits: 9 damage (1d10+4; rolled 5).
        Ragnarok deflects 4 damage; 5 gets through (4 temp hp - 9 damage).
        Ragnarok has 26 hp remaining (31 hp - 5 damage).
    Ragnarok's turn:
      HP: 26/50; Temp HP: 0; Surges: 12; Surge Value: 13
      AC: 21; Action Points: 0
      Crushing Surge (standard action, at_will):
        Attacks Soldier with 17 vs. 20 AC (1d20+7; rolled 10).
        Misses.
        Ragnarok gains 4 temp hp (had 0; applied 4).
    
  Round 5:
    Soldier's turn:
      HP: 8/53; Temp HP: 0; Surges: 1; Surge Value: 13
      AC: 20; Action Points: 0
      Soldier Basic Attack (standard action, at_will):
        Attacks Ragnarok with 21 vs. 21 AC (1d20+11; rolled 10).
        Hits: 13 damage (1d10+4; rolled 9).
        Ragnarok deflects 4 damage; 9 gets through (4 temp hp - 13 damage).
        Ragnarok has 17 hp remaining (26 hp - 9 damage).
    Ragnarok's turn:
      HP: 17/50; Temp HP: 0; Surges: 12; Surge Value: 13
      AC: 21; Action Points: 0
      Brash Strike (standard action, at_will):
        Attacks Soldier with 13 vs. 20 AC (1d20+9; rolled 4).
        Misses.
        Soldier gains combat advantage (until start of next turn).
      Boundless Endurance (minor action, daily):
        Ragnarok gains regen 6 when bloodied (stance).
        Boundless Endurance has been expended.
    
  Round 6:
    Soldier's turn:
      HP: 8/53; Temp HP: 0; Surges: 1; Surge Value: 13
      AC: 20; Action Points: 0
      Conditions:
        Combat advantage (until start of next turn).
      Soldier Basic Attack (standard action, at_will):
        Attacks Ragnarok with 18 vs. 21 AC (1d20+13; rolled 5).
        Misses.
    Ragnarok's turn:
      HP: 17/50; Temp HP: 0; Surges: 12; Surge Value: 13
      AC: 21; Action Points: 0
      Combat advantage expires.
      Conditions:
        Regen 6 when bloodied (stance).
      Ragnarok heals 6 hp (17 hp -> 23 hp; 0 hp wasted).
      Crushing Surge (standard action, at_will):
        Attacks Soldier with 27 vs. 20 AC (1d20+7; rolled 20).
        Crits: 25 damage (1d10[max]+4 + 1d12; rolled max + 11).
        Ragnarok gains 10 temp hp (had 0; applied 10).
        Soldier has -17 hp remaining (8 hp - 25 damage).
    Soldier has died!
    
  Heroes win!
  Ragnarok takes a short rest.
    Ragnarok has 23 hp; wants at least 44 hp (maximum is 50 hp).
      Ragnarok spends a healing surge (11 remaining).
      Ragnarok heals 13 hp (23 hp -> 36 hp; 0 hp wasted).
      Ragnarok spends a healing surge (10 remaining).
      Ragnarok heals 13 hp (36 hp -> 49 hp; 0 hp wasted).
    Temporary hit points expire.
    Powers recharge:
      Distracting Spate recharges.
      Crushing Blow recharges.
      Spend Action Point recharges.
      Second Wind recharges.
    Conditions expire:
      Regen 6 when bloodied expires.
  
FIGHT #2:
  Roll initiative!
    Ragnarok rolls 14 initiative (1d20+2; rolled 12).
    Soldier rolls 24 initiative (1d20+6; rolled 18).
    Initiative order: 
      Soldier
      Ragnarok
  
  Round 1:
    Soldier's turn:
      HP: 53/53; Temp HP: 0; Surges: 1; Surge Value: 13
      AC: 20; Action Points: 0
      Soldier Basic Attack (standard action, at_will):
        Attacks Ragnarok with 18 vs. 21 AC (1d20+11; rolled 7).
        Misses.
    Ragnarok's turn:
      HP: 49/50; Temp HP: 0; Surges: 10; Surge Value: 13
      AC: 21; Action Points: 0
      Crushing Surge (standard action, at_will):
        Attacks Soldier with 9 vs. 20 AC (1d20+7; rolled 2).
        Misses.
        Ragnarok gains 4 temp hp (had 0; applied 4).
    
  Round 2:
    Soldier's turn:
      HP: 53/53; Temp HP: 0; Surges: 1; Surge Value: 13
      AC: 20; Action Points: 0
      Soldier Encounter Attack (standard action, encounter):
        Attacks Ragnarok with 28 vs. 21 AC (1d20+11; rolled 17).
        Hits: 10 damage (3d8+4; rolled 2, 2, 2).
        Ragnarok deflects 4 damage; 6 gets through (4 temp hp - 10 damage).
        Ragnarok has 43 hp remaining (49 hp - 6 damage).
        Soldier Encounter Attack has been expended.
    Ragnarok's turn:
      HP: 43/50; Temp HP: 0; Surges: 10; Surge Value: 13
      AC: 21; Action Points: 0
      Brash Strike (standard action, at_will):
        Attacks Soldier with 14 vs. 20 AC (1d20+9; rolled 5).
        Misses.
        Soldier gains combat advantage (until start of next turn).
    
  Round 3:
    Soldier's turn:
      HP: 53/53; Temp HP: 0; Surges: 1; Surge Value: 13
      AC: 20; Action Points: 0
      Conditions:
        Combat advantage (until start of next turn).
      Soldier Basic Attack (standard action, at_will):
        Attacks Ragnarok with 26 vs. 21 AC (1d20+13; rolled 13).
        Hits: 10 damage (1d10+4; rolled 6).
        Ragnarok has 33 hp remaining (43 hp - 10 damage).
    Ragnarok's turn:
      HP: 33/50; Temp HP: 0; Surges: 10; Surge Value: 13
      AC: 21; Action Points: 0
      Combat advantage expires.
      Distracting Spate (standard action, encounter):
        Attacks Soldier with 24 vs. 20 AC (1d20+7; rolled 17).
        Hits: 22 damage (2d10+4; rolled 9, 9).
        Ragnarok gains 4 temp hp (had 0; applied 4).
        Soldier has 31 hp remaining (53 hp - 22 damage).
        Ragnarok gains combat advantage (until end of next turn).
        Distracting Spate has been expended.
      Second Wind (minor action, encounter):
        Ragnarok spends a healing surge (9 remaining).
        Ragnarok heals 13 hp (33 hp -> 46 hp; 0 hp wasted).
        Ragnarok gains +2 defense bonus (until end of next turn).
        Second Wind has been expended.
    
  Round 4:
    Soldier's turn:
      HP: 31/53; Temp HP: 0; Surges: 1; Surge Value: 13
      AC: 20; Action Points: 0
      Soldier Basic Attack (standard action, at_will):
        Attacks Ragnarok with 23 vs. 23 AC (1d20+11; rolled 12).
        Hits: 14 damage (1d10+4; rolled 10).
        Ragnarok deflects 4 damage; 10 gets through (4 temp hp - 14 damage).
        Ragnarok has 36 hp remaining (46 hp - 10 damage).
    Ragnarok's turn:
      HP: 36/50; Temp HP: 0; Surges: 9; Surge Value: 13
      AC: 23; Action Points: 0
      Conditions:
        Combat advantage (until end of this turn).
        +2 defense bonus (until end of this turn).
      Brash Strike (standard action, at_will):
        Attacks Soldier with 29 vs. 20 AC (1d20+11; rolled 18).
        Hits: 9 damage (1d10+8; rolled 1).
        Ragnarok gains 4 temp hp (had 0; applied 4).
        Soldier has 22 hp remaining (31 hp - 9 damage).
        Soldier gains combat advantage (until start of next turn).
      Combat advantage expires.
      +2 defense bonus expires.
    
  Round 5:
    Soldier's turn:
      HP: 22/53; Temp HP: 0; Surges: 1; Surge Value: 13
      AC: 20; Action Points: 0
      Conditions:
        Combat advantage (until start of next turn).
      Soldier Basic Attack (standard action, at_will):
        Attacks Ragnarok with 31 vs. 21 AC (1d20+13; rolled 18).
        Hits: 11 damage (1d10+4; rolled 7).
        Ragnarok deflects 4 damage; 7 gets through (4 temp hp - 11 damage).
        Ragnarok has 29 hp remaining (36 hp - 7 damage).
    Ragnarok's turn:
      HP: 29/50; Temp HP: 0; Surges: 9; Surge Value: 13
      AC: 21; Action Points: 0
      Combat advantage expires.
      Brash Strike (standard action, at_will):
        Attacks Soldier with 13 vs. 20 AC (1d20+9; rolled 4).
        Misses.
        Soldier gains combat advantage (until start of next turn).
    
  Round 6:
    Soldier's turn:
      HP: 22/53; Temp HP: 0; Surges: 1; Surge Value: 13
      AC: 20; Action Points: 0
      Conditions:
        Combat advantage (until start of next turn).
      Soldier Basic Attack (standard action, at_will):
        Attacks Ragnarok with 33 vs. 21 AC (1d20+13; rolled 20).
        Crits: 14 damage (1d10[max]+4; rolled max).
        Ragnarok has 15 hp remaining (29 hp - 14 damage).
    Ragnarok's turn:
      HP: 15/50; Temp HP: 0; Surges: 9; Surge Value: 13
      AC: 21; Action Points: 0
      Combat advantage expires.
      Crushing Blow (standard action, encounter):
        Attacks Soldier with 18 vs. 20 AC (1d20+7; rolled 11).
        Misses.
        Crushing Blow has been expended.
    
  Round 7:
    Soldier's turn:
      HP: 22/53; Temp HP: 0; Surges: 1; Surge Value: 13
      AC: 20; Action Points: 0
      Soldier Basic Attack (standard action, at_will):
        Attacks Ragnarok with 26 vs. 21 AC (1d20+11; rolled 15).
        Hits: 11 damage (1d10+4; rolled 7).
        Ragnarok has 4 hp remaining (15 hp - 11 damage).
    Ragnarok's turn:
      HP: 4/50; Temp HP: 0; Surges: 9; Surge Value: 13
      AC: 21; Action Points: 0
      Crushing Surge (standard action, at_will):
        Attacks Soldier with 18 vs. 20 AC (1d20+7; rolled 11).
        Misses.
        Ragnarok gains 4 temp hp (had 0; applied 4).
    
  Round 8:
    Soldier's turn:
      HP: 22/53; Temp HP: 0; Surges: 1; Surge Value: 13
      AC: 20; Action Points: 0
      Soldier Basic Attack (standard action, at_will):
        Attacks Ragnarok with 21 vs. 21 AC (1d20+11; rolled 10).
        Hits: 13 damage (1d10+4; rolled 9).
        Ragnarok deflects 4 damage; 9 gets through (4 temp hp - 13 damage).
        Ragnarok has -5 hp remaining (4 hp - 9 damage).
    Ragnarok's turn:
      HP: -5/50; Temp HP: 0; Surges: 9; Surge Value: 13
      AC: 21; Action Points: 0
      Ragnarok is dying (0 death saves failed).
        Rolls death saving throw and gets a 8 (1d20; rolled 8).
        Fails. 2 failures remaining before death.
    
  Round 9:
    Soldier's turn:
      HP: 22/53; Temp HP: 0; Surges: 1; Surge Value: 13
      AC: 20; Action Points: 0
      Soldier Basic Attack (standard action, at_will):
        Attacks Ragnarok with 20 vs. 21 AC (1d20+11; rolled 9).
        Misses.
    Ragnarok's turn:
      HP: -5/50; Temp HP: 0; Surges: 9; Surge Value: 13
      AC: 21; Action Points: 0
      Ragnarok is dying (1 death saves failed).
        Rolls death saving throw and gets a 10 (1d20; rolled 10).
        Passes.
    
  Round 10:
    Soldier's turn:
      HP: 22/53; Temp HP: 0; Surges: 1; Surge Value: 13
      AC: 20; Action Points: 0
      Soldier Basic Attack (standard action, at_will):
        Attacks Ragnarok with 12 vs. 21 AC (1d20+11; rolled 1).
        Misses.
    Ragnarok's turn:
      HP: -5/50; Temp HP: 0; Surges: 9; Surge Value: 13
      AC: 21; Action Points: 0
      Ragnarok is dying (1 death saves failed).
        Rolls death saving throw and gets a 15 (1d20; rolled 15).
        Passes.
    
  Round 11:
    Soldier's turn:
      HP: 22/53; Temp HP: 0; Surges: 1; Surge Value: 13
      AC: 20; Action Points: 0
      Soldier Basic Attack (standard action, at_will):
        Attacks Ragnarok with 13 vs. 21 AC (1d20+11; rolled 2).
        Misses.
    Ragnarok's turn:
      HP: -5/50; Temp HP: 0; Surges: 9; Surge Value: 13
      AC: 21; Action Points: 0
      Ragnarok is dying (1 death saves failed).
        Rolls death saving throw and gets a 15 (1d20; rolled 15).
        Passes.
    
  Round 12:
    Soldier's turn:
      HP: 22/53; Temp HP: 0; Surges: 1; Surge Value: 13
      AC: 20; Action Points: 0
      Soldier Basic Attack (standard action, at_will):
        Attacks Ragnarok with 16 vs. 21 AC (1d20+11; rolled 5).
        Misses.
    Ragnarok's turn:
      HP: -5/50; Temp HP: 0; Surges: 9; Surge Value: 13
      AC: 21; Action Points: 0
      Ragnarok is dying (1 death saves failed).
        Rolls death saving throw and gets a 19 (1d20; rolled 19).
        Passes.
    
  Round 13:
    Soldier's turn:
      HP: 22/53; Temp HP: 0; Surges: 1; Surge Value: 13
      AC: 20; Action Points: 0
      Soldier Basic Attack (standard action, at_will):
        Attacks Ragnarok with 22 vs. 21 AC (1d20+11; rolled 11).
        Hits: 11 damage (1d10+4; rolled 7).
        Ragnarok has -16 hp remaining (-5 hp - 11 damage).
    Ragnarok's turn:
      HP: -16/50; Temp HP: 0; Surges: 9; Surge Value: 13
      AC: 21; Action Points: 0
      Ragnarok is dying (1 death saves failed).
        Rolls death saving throw and gets a 8 (1d20; rolled 8).
        Fails. 1 failures remaining before death.
    
  Round 14:
    Soldier's turn:
      HP: 22/53; Temp HP: 0; Surges: 1; Surge Value: 13
      AC: 20; Action Points: 0
      Soldier Basic Attack (standard action, at_will):
        Attacks Ragnarok with 13 vs. 21 AC (1d20+11; rolled 2).
        Misses.
    Ragnarok's turn:
      HP: -16/50; Temp HP: 0; Surges: 9; Surge Value: 13
      AC: 21; Action Points: 0
      Ragnarok is dying (2 death saves failed).
        Rolls death saving throw and gets a 3 (1d20; rolled 3).
        Fails. 0 failures remaining before death.
    
  Villains win!
```
[/sblock]
[sblock=Example of 2 fight(s) survived (4.3% chance)

```
FIGHT #1:
  Roll initiative!
    Ragnarok rolls 10 initiative (1d20+2; rolled 8).
    Soldier rolls 11 initiative (1d20+6; rolled 5).
    Initiative order: 
      Soldier
      Ragnarok
  
  Round 1:
    Soldier's turn:
      HP: 53/53; Temp HP: 0; Surges: 1; Surge Value: 13
      AC: 20; Action Points: 0
      Soldier Encounter Attack (standard action, encounter):
        Attacks Ragnarok with 15 vs. 21 AC (1d20+11; rolled 4).
        Misses.
        Soldier Encounter Attack has been expended.
    Ragnarok's turn:
      HP: 50/50; Temp HP: 0; Surges: 13; Surge Value: 13
      AC: 21; Action Points: 1
      Knee Breaker (standard action, daily):
        Attacks Soldier with 8 vs. 20 AC (1d20+7; rolled 1).
        Misses: 10 damage (half of 2d10+8; rolled 5, 7).
        Soldier has 43 hp remaining (53 hp - 10 damage).
        Ragnarok gains 4 temp hp (had 0; applied 4).
        Knee Breaker has been expended.
      Spend Action Point (free action, encounter):
        Ragnarok spends an action point (0 remaining).
        Ragnarok gains a standard action.
        Spend Action Point has been expended.
      Crushing Surge (standard action, at_will):
        Attacks Soldier with 17 vs. 20 AC (1d20+7; rolled 10).
        Misses.
        Ragnarok gains 0 temp hp (had 4; applied 4).
    
  Round 2:
    Soldier's turn:
      HP: 43/53; Temp HP: 0; Surges: 1; Surge Value: 13
      AC: 20; Action Points: 0
      Soldier Basic Attack (standard action, at_will):
        Attacks Ragnarok with 26 vs. 21 AC (1d20+11; rolled 15).
        Hits: 14 damage (1d10+4; rolled 10).
        Ragnarok deflects 4 damage; 10 gets through (4 temp hp - 14 damage).
        Ragnarok has 40 hp remaining (50 hp - 10 damage).
    Ragnarok's turn:
      HP: 40/50; Temp HP: 0; Surges: 13; Surge Value: 13
      AC: 21; Action Points: 0
      Crushing Blow (standard action, encounter):
        Attacks Soldier with 11 vs. 20 AC (1d20+7; rolled 4).
        Misses.
        Crushing Blow has been expended.
    
  Round 3:
    Soldier's turn:
      HP: 43/53; Temp HP: 0; Surges: 1; Surge Value: 13
      AC: 20; Action Points: 0
      Soldier Basic Attack (standard action, at_will):
        Attacks Ragnarok with 15 vs. 21 AC (1d20+11; rolled 4).
        Misses.
    Ragnarok's turn:
      HP: 40/50; Temp HP: 0; Surges: 13; Surge Value: 13
      AC: 21; Action Points: 0
      Distracting Spate (standard action, encounter):
        Attacks Soldier with 8 vs. 20 AC (1d20+7; rolled 1).
        Misses.
        Distracting Spate has been expended.
    
  Round 4:
    Soldier's turn:
      HP: 43/53; Temp HP: 0; Surges: 1; Surge Value: 13
      AC: 20; Action Points: 0
      Soldier Basic Attack (standard action, at_will):
        Attacks Ragnarok with 30 vs. 21 AC (1d20+11; rolled 19).
        Hits: 13 damage (1d10+4; rolled 9).
        Ragnarok has 27 hp remaining (40 hp - 13 damage).
    Ragnarok's turn:
      HP: 27/50; Temp HP: 0; Surges: 13; Surge Value: 13
      AC: 21; Action Points: 0
      Second Wind (minor action, encounter):
        Ragnarok spends a healing surge (12 remaining).
        Ragnarok heals 13 hp (27 hp -> 40 hp; 0 hp wasted).
        Ragnarok gains +2 defense bonus (until end of next turn).
        Second Wind has been expended.
      Brash Strike (standard action, at_will):
        Attacks Soldier with 16 vs. 20 AC (1d20+9; rolled 7).
        Misses.
        Soldier gains combat advantage (until start of next turn).
    
  Round 5:
    Soldier's turn:
      HP: 43/53; Temp HP: 0; Surges: 1; Surge Value: 13
      AC: 20; Action Points: 0
      Conditions:
        Combat advantage (until start of next turn).
      Soldier Basic Attack (standard action, at_will):
        Attacks Ragnarok with 15 vs. 23 AC (1d20+13; rolled 2).
        Misses.
    Ragnarok's turn:
      HP: 40/50; Temp HP: 0; Surges: 12; Surge Value: 13
      AC: 23; Action Points: 0
      Combat advantage expires.
      Conditions:
        +2 defense bonus (until end of this turn).
      Crushing Surge (standard action, at_will):
        Attacks Soldier with 25 vs. 20 AC (1d20+7; rolled 18).
        Hits: 9 damage (1d10+4; rolled 5).
        Ragnarok gains 10 temp hp (had 0; applied 10).
        Soldier has 34 hp remaining (43 hp - 9 damage).
      +2 defense bonus expires.
    
  Round 6:
    Soldier's turn:
      HP: 34/53; Temp HP: 0; Surges: 1; Surge Value: 13
      AC: 20; Action Points: 0
      Soldier Basic Attack (standard action, at_will):
        Attacks Ragnarok with 25 vs. 21 AC (1d20+11; rolled 14).
        Hits: 11 damage (1d10+4; rolled 7).
        Ragnarok deflects 10 damage; 1 gets through (10 temp hp - 11 damage).
        Ragnarok has 39 hp remaining (40 hp - 1 damage).
    Ragnarok's turn:
      HP: 39/50; Temp HP: 0; Surges: 12; Surge Value: 13
      AC: 21; Action Points: 0
      Brash Strike (standard action, at_will):
        Attacks Soldier with 13 vs. 20 AC (1d20+9; rolled 4).
        Misses.
        Soldier gains combat advantage (until start of next turn).
    
  Round 7:
    Soldier's turn:
      HP: 34/53; Temp HP: 0; Surges: 1; Surge Value: 13
      AC: 20; Action Points: 0
      Conditions:
        Combat advantage (until start of next turn).
      Soldier Basic Attack (standard action, at_will):
        Attacks Ragnarok with 19 vs. 21 AC (1d20+13; rolled 6).
        Misses.
    Ragnarok's turn:
      HP: 39/50; Temp HP: 0; Surges: 12; Surge Value: 13
      AC: 21; Action Points: 0
      Combat advantage expires.
      Brash Strike (standard action, at_will):
        Attacks Soldier with 15 vs. 20 AC (1d20+9; rolled 6).
        Misses.
        Soldier gains combat advantage (until start of next turn).
    
  Round 8:
    Soldier's turn:
      HP: 34/53; Temp HP: 0; Surges: 1; Surge Value: 13
      AC: 20; Action Points: 0
      Conditions:
        Combat advantage (until start of next turn).
      Soldier Basic Attack (standard action, at_will):
        Attacks Ragnarok with 21 vs. 21 AC (1d20+13; rolled 8).
        Hits: 11 damage (1d10+4; rolled 7).
        Ragnarok has 28 hp remaining (39 hp - 11 damage).
    Ragnarok's turn:
      HP: 28/50; Temp HP: 0; Surges: 12; Surge Value: 13
      AC: 21; Action Points: 0
      Combat advantage expires.
      Crushing Surge (standard action, at_will):
        Attacks Soldier with 23 vs. 20 AC (1d20+7; rolled 16).
        Hits: 14 damage (1d10+4; rolled 10).
        Ragnarok gains 10 temp hp (had 0; applied 10).
        Soldier has 20 hp remaining (34 hp - 14 damage).
    
  Round 9:
    Soldier's turn:
      HP: 20/53; Temp HP: 0; Surges: 1; Surge Value: 13
      AC: 20; Action Points: 0
      Soldier Basic Attack (standard action, at_will):
        Attacks Ragnarok with 20 vs. 21 AC (1d20+11; rolled 9).
        Misses.
    Ragnarok's turn:
      HP: 28/50; Temp HP: 10; Surges: 12; Surge Value: 13
      AC: 21; Action Points: 0
      Brash Strike (standard action, at_will):
        Attacks Soldier with 23 vs. 20 AC (1d20+9; rolled 14).
        Hits: 10 damage (1d10+8; rolled 2).
        Ragnarok gains 0 temp hp (had 10; applied 4).
        Soldier has 10 hp remaining (20 hp - 10 damage).
        Soldier gains combat advantage (until start of next turn).
    
  Round 10:
    Soldier's turn:
      HP: 10/53; Temp HP: 0; Surges: 1; Surge Value: 13
      AC: 20; Action Points: 0
      Conditions:
        Combat advantage (until start of next turn).
      Soldier Basic Attack (standard action, at_will):
        Attacks Ragnarok with 27 vs. 21 AC (1d20+13; rolled 14).
        Hits: 9 damage (1d10+4; rolled 5).
        Ragnarok deflects 9 damage; 0 gets through (10 temp hp - 9 damage).
        Ragnarok has 28 hp remaining (28 hp - 0 damage).
    Ragnarok's turn:
      HP: 28/50; Temp HP: 1; Surges: 12; Surge Value: 13
      AC: 21; Action Points: 0
      Combat advantage expires.
      Crushing Surge (standard action, at_will):
        Attacks Soldier with 16 vs. 20 AC (1d20+7; rolled 9).
        Misses.
        Ragnarok gains 3 temp hp (had 1; applied 4).
    
  Round 11:
    Soldier's turn:
      HP: 10/53; Temp HP: 0; Surges: 1; Surge Value: 13
      AC: 20; Action Points: 0
      Soldier Basic Attack (standard action, at_will):
        Attacks Ragnarok with 31 vs. 21 AC (1d20+11; rolled 20).
        Crits: 14 damage (1d10[max]+4; rolled max).
        Ragnarok deflects 4 damage; 10 gets through (4 temp hp - 14 damage).
        Ragnarok has 18 hp remaining (28 hp - 10 damage).
    Ragnarok's turn:
      HP: 18/50; Temp HP: 0; Surges: 12; Surge Value: 13
      AC: 21; Action Points: 0
      Crushing Surge (standard action, at_will):
        Attacks Soldier with 18 vs. 20 AC (1d20+7; rolled 11).
        Misses.
        Ragnarok gains 4 temp hp (had 0; applied 4).
      Boundless Endurance (minor action, daily):
        Ragnarok gains regen 6 when bloodied (stance).
        Boundless Endurance has been expended.
    
  Round 12:
    Soldier's turn:
      HP: 10/53; Temp HP: 0; Surges: 1; Surge Value: 13
      AC: 20; Action Points: 0
      Soldier Basic Attack (standard action, at_will):
        Attacks Ragnarok with 28 vs. 21 AC (1d20+11; rolled 17).
        Hits: 14 damage (1d10+4; rolled 10).
        Ragnarok deflects 4 damage; 10 gets through (4 temp hp - 14 damage).
        Ragnarok has 8 hp remaining (18 hp - 10 damage).
    Ragnarok's turn:
      HP: 8/50; Temp HP: 0; Surges: 12; Surge Value: 13
      AC: 21; Action Points: 0
      Conditions:
        Regen 6 when bloodied (stance).
      Ragnarok heals 6 hp (8 hp -> 14 hp; 0 hp wasted).
      Crushing Surge (standard action, at_will):
        Attacks Soldier with 15 vs. 20 AC (1d20+7; rolled 8).
        Misses.
        Ragnarok gains 4 temp hp (had 0; applied 4).
    
  Round 13:
    Soldier's turn:
      HP: 10/53; Temp HP: 0; Surges: 1; Surge Value: 13
      AC: 20; Action Points: 0
      Soldier Basic Attack (standard action, at_will):
        Attacks Ragnarok with 26 vs. 21 AC (1d20+11; rolled 15).
        Hits: 10 damage (1d10+4; rolled 6).
        Ragnarok deflects 4 damage; 6 gets through (4 temp hp - 10 damage).
        Ragnarok has 8 hp remaining (14 hp - 6 damage).
    Ragnarok's turn:
      HP: 8/50; Temp HP: 0; Surges: 12; Surge Value: 13
      AC: 21; Action Points: 0
      Conditions:
        Regen 6 when bloodied (stance).
      Ragnarok heals 6 hp (8 hp -> 14 hp; 0 hp wasted).
      Brash Strike (standard action, at_will):
        Attacks Soldier with 15 vs. 20 AC (1d20+9; rolled 6).
        Misses.
        Soldier gains combat advantage (until start of next turn).
    
  Round 14:
    Soldier's turn:
      HP: 10/53; Temp HP: 0; Surges: 1; Surge Value: 13
      AC: 20; Action Points: 0
      Conditions:
        Combat advantage (until start of next turn).
      Soldier Basic Attack (standard action, at_will):
        Attacks Ragnarok with 27 vs. 21 AC (1d20+13; rolled 14).
        Hits: 7 damage (1d10+4; rolled 3).
        Ragnarok has 7 hp remaining (14 hp - 7 damage).
    Ragnarok's turn:
      HP: 7/50; Temp HP: 0; Surges: 12; Surge Value: 13
      AC: 21; Action Points: 0
      Combat advantage expires.
      Conditions:
        Regen 6 when bloodied (stance).
      Ragnarok heals 6 hp (7 hp -> 13 hp; 0 hp wasted).
      Brash Strike (standard action, at_will):
        Attacks Soldier with 10 vs. 20 AC (1d20+9; rolled 1).
        Misses.
        Soldier gains combat advantage (until start of next turn).
    
  Round 15:
    Soldier's turn:
      HP: 10/53; Temp HP: 0; Surges: 1; Surge Value: 13
      AC: 20; Action Points: 0
      Conditions:
        Combat advantage (until start of next turn).
      Soldier Basic Attack (standard action, at_will):
        Attacks Ragnarok with 24 vs. 21 AC (1d20+13; rolled 11).
        Hits: 8 damage (1d10+4; rolled 4).
        Ragnarok has 5 hp remaining (13 hp - 8 damage).
    Ragnarok's turn:
      HP: 5/50; Temp HP: 0; Surges: 12; Surge Value: 13
      AC: 21; Action Points: 0
      Combat advantage expires.
      Conditions:
        Regen 6 when bloodied (stance).
      Ragnarok heals 6 hp (5 hp -> 11 hp; 0 hp wasted).
      Brash Strike (standard action, at_will):
        Attacks Soldier with 11 vs. 20 AC (1d20+9; rolled 2).
        Misses.
        Soldier gains combat advantage (until start of next turn).
    
  Round 16:
    Soldier's turn:
      HP: 10/53; Temp HP: 0; Surges: 1; Surge Value: 13
      AC: 20; Action Points: 0
      Conditions:
        Combat advantage (until start of next turn).
      Soldier Basic Attack (standard action, at_will):
        Attacks Ragnarok with 30 vs. 21 AC (1d20+13; rolled 17).
        Hits: 7 damage (1d10+4; rolled 3).
        Ragnarok has 4 hp remaining (11 hp - 7 damage).
    Ragnarok's turn:
      HP: 4/50; Temp HP: 0; Surges: 12; Surge Value: 13
      AC: 21; Action Points: 0
      Combat advantage expires.
      Conditions:
        Regen 6 when bloodied (stance).
      Ragnarok heals 6 hp (4 hp -> 10 hp; 0 hp wasted).
      Brash Strike (standard action, at_will):
        Attacks Soldier with 12 vs. 20 AC (1d20+9; rolled 3).
        Misses.
        Soldier gains combat advantage (until start of next turn).
    
  Round 17:
    Soldier's turn:
      HP: 10/53; Temp HP: 0; Surges: 1; Surge Value: 13
      AC: 20; Action Points: 0
      Conditions:
        Combat advantage (until start of next turn).
      Soldier Basic Attack (standard action, at_will):
        Attacks Ragnarok with 25 vs. 21 AC (1d20+13; rolled 12).
        Hits: 8 damage (1d10+4; rolled 4).
        Ragnarok has 2 hp remaining (10 hp - 8 damage).
    Ragnarok's turn:
      HP: 2/50; Temp HP: 0; Surges: 12; Surge Value: 13
      AC: 21; Action Points: 0
      Combat advantage expires.
      Conditions:
        Regen 6 when bloodied (stance).
      Ragnarok heals 6 hp (2 hp -> 8 hp; 0 hp wasted).
      Crushing Surge (standard action, at_will):
        Attacks Soldier with 10 vs. 20 AC (1d20+7; rolled 3).
        Misses.
        Ragnarok gains 4 temp hp (had 0; applied 4).
    
  Round 18:
    Soldier's turn:
      HP: 10/53; Temp HP: 0; Surges: 1; Surge Value: 13
      AC: 20; Action Points: 0
      Soldier Basic Attack (standard action, at_will):
        Attacks Ragnarok with 16 vs. 21 AC (1d20+11; rolled 5).
        Misses.
    Ragnarok's turn:
      HP: 8/50; Temp HP: 4; Surges: 12; Surge Value: 13
      AC: 21; Action Points: 0
      Conditions:
        Regen 6 when bloodied (stance).
      Ragnarok heals 6 hp (8 hp -> 14 hp; 0 hp wasted).
      Brash Strike (standard action, at_will):
        Attacks Soldier with 11 vs. 20 AC (1d20+9; rolled 2).
        Misses.
        Soldier gains combat advantage (until start of next turn).
    
  Round 19:
    Soldier's turn:
      HP: 10/53; Temp HP: 0; Surges: 1; Surge Value: 13
      AC: 20; Action Points: 0
      Conditions:
        Combat advantage (until start of next turn).
      Soldier Basic Attack (standard action, at_will):
        Attacks Ragnarok with 20 vs. 21 AC (1d20+13; rolled 7).
        Misses.
    Ragnarok's turn:
      HP: 14/50; Temp HP: 4; Surges: 12; Surge Value: 13
      AC: 21; Action Points: 0
      Combat advantage expires.
      Conditions:
        Regen 6 when bloodied (stance).
      Ragnarok heals 6 hp (14 hp -> 20 hp; 0 hp wasted).
      Crushing Surge (standard action, at_will):
        Attacks Soldier with 24 vs. 20 AC (1d20+7; rolled 17).
        Hits: 12 damage (1d10+4; rolled 8).
        Ragnarok gains 6 temp hp (had 4; applied 10).
        Soldier has -2 hp remaining (10 hp - 12 damage).
    Soldier has died!
    
  Heroes win!
  Ragnarok takes a short rest.
    Ragnarok has 20 hp; wants at least 44 hp (maximum is 50 hp).
      Ragnarok spends a healing surge (11 remaining).
      Ragnarok heals 13 hp (20 hp -> 33 hp; 0 hp wasted).
      Ragnarok spends a healing surge (10 remaining).
      Ragnarok heals 13 hp (33 hp -> 46 hp; 0 hp wasted).
    Temporary hit points expire.
    Powers recharge:
      Distracting Spate recharges.
      Crushing Blow recharges.
      Spend Action Point recharges.
      Second Wind recharges.
    Conditions expire:
      Regen 6 when bloodied expires.
  
FIGHT #2:
  Roll initiative!
    Ragnarok rolls 7 initiative (1d20+2; rolled 5).
    Soldier rolls 25 initiative (1d20+6; rolled 19).
    Initiative order: 
      Soldier
      Ragnarok
  
  Round 1:
    Soldier's turn:
      HP: 53/53; Temp HP: 0; Surges: 1; Surge Value: 13
      AC: 20; Action Points: 0
      Soldier Basic Attack (standard action, at_will):
        Attacks Ragnarok with 30 vs. 21 AC (1d20+11; rolled 19).
        Hits: 14 damage (1d10+4; rolled 10).
        Ragnarok has 32 hp remaining (46 hp - 14 damage).
    Ragnarok's turn:
      HP: 32/50; Temp HP: 0; Surges: 10; Surge Value: 13
      AC: 21; Action Points: 0
      Crushing Surge (standard action, at_will):
        Attacks Soldier with 8 vs. 20 AC (1d20+7; rolled 1).
        Misses.
        Ragnarok gains 4 temp hp (had 0; applied 4).
      Second Wind (minor action, encounter):
        Ragnarok spends a healing surge (9 remaining).
        Ragnarok heals 13 hp (32 hp -> 45 hp; 0 hp wasted).
        Ragnarok gains +2 defense bonus (until end of next turn).
        Second Wind has been expended.
    
  Round 2:
    Soldier's turn:
      HP: 53/53; Temp HP: 0; Surges: 1; Surge Value: 13
      AC: 20; Action Points: 0
      Soldier Encounter Attack (standard action, encounter):
        Attacks Ragnarok with 16 vs. 23 AC (1d20+11; rolled 5).
        Misses.
        Soldier Encounter Attack has been expended.
    Ragnarok's turn:
      HP: 45/50; Temp HP: 4; Surges: 9; Surge Value: 13
      AC: 23; Action Points: 0
      Conditions:
        +2 defense bonus (until end of this turn).
      Crushing Surge (standard action, at_will):
        Attacks Soldier with 27 vs. 20 AC (1d20+7; rolled 20).
        Crits: 26 damage (1d10[max]+4 + 1d12; rolled max + 12).
        Ragnarok gains 6 temp hp (had 4; applied 10).
        Soldier has 27 hp remaining (53 hp - 26 damage).
      +2 defense bonus expires.
    
  Round 3:
    Soldier's turn:
      HP: 27/53; Temp HP: 0; Surges: 1; Surge Value: 13
      AC: 20; Action Points: 0
      Soldier Basic Attack (standard action, at_will):
        Attacks Ragnarok with 22 vs. 21 AC (1d20+11; rolled 11).
        Hits: 8 damage (1d10+4; rolled 4).
        Ragnarok deflects 8 damage; 0 gets through (10 temp hp - 8 damage).
        Ragnarok has 45 hp remaining (45 hp - 0 damage).
    Ragnarok's turn:
      HP: 45/50; Temp HP: 2; Surges: 9; Surge Value: 13
      AC: 21; Action Points: 0
      Crushing Surge (standard action, at_will):
        Attacks Soldier with 21 vs. 20 AC (1d20+7; rolled 14).
        Hits: 11 damage (1d10+4; rolled 7).
        Ragnarok gains 8 temp hp (had 2; applied 10).
        Soldier has 16 hp remaining (27 hp - 11 damage).
    
  Round 4:
    Soldier's turn:
      HP: 16/53; Temp HP: 0; Surges: 1; Surge Value: 13
      AC: 20; Action Points: 0
      Soldier Basic Attack (standard action, at_will):
        Attacks Ragnarok with 17 vs. 21 AC (1d20+11; rolled 6).
        Misses.
    Ragnarok's turn:
      HP: 45/50; Temp HP: 10; Surges: 9; Surge Value: 13
      AC: 21; Action Points: 0
      Crushing Blow (standard action, encounter):
        Attacks Soldier with 26 vs. 20 AC (1d20+7; rolled 19).
        Hits: 22 damage (2d10+8; rolled 7, 7).
        Ragnarok gains 0 temp hp (had 10; applied 4).
        Soldier has -6 hp remaining (16 hp - 22 damage).
        Crushing Blow has been expended.
    Soldier has died!
    
  Heroes win!
  Ragnarok takes a short rest.
    Ragnarok has 45 hp; wants at least 44 hp (maximum is 50 hp).
    Temporary hit points expire.
    Powers recharge:
      Crushing Blow recharges.
      Second Wind recharges.
    Milestone:
      Ragnarok gains an action point.
      Meliorating Scale Armor +1: enhancement increases to +2.
  
FIGHT #3:
  Roll initiative!
    Ragnarok rolls 5 initiative (1d20+2; rolled 3).
    Soldier rolls 8 initiative (1d20+6; rolled 2).
    Initiative order: 
      Soldier
      Ragnarok
  
  Round 1:
    Soldier's turn:
      HP: 53/53; Temp HP: 0; Surges: 1; Surge Value: 13
      AC: 20; Action Points: 0
      Soldier Encounter Attack (standard action, encounter):
        Attacks Ragnarok with 20 vs. 22 AC (1d20+11; rolled 9).
        Misses.
        Soldier Encounter Attack has been expended.
    Ragnarok's turn:
      HP: 45/50; Temp HP: 0; Surges: 9; Surge Value: 13
      AC: 22; Action Points: 1
      Distracting Spate (standard action, encounter):
        Attacks Soldier with 13 vs. 20 AC (1d20+7; rolled 6).
        Misses.
        Distracting Spate has been expended.
      Spend Action Point (free action, encounter):
        Ragnarok spends an action point (0 remaining).
        Ragnarok gains a standard action.
        Spend Action Point has been expended.
      Crushing Surge (standard action, at_will):
        Attacks Soldier with 22 vs. 20 AC (1d20+7; rolled 15).
        Hits: 13 damage (1d10+4; rolled 9).
        Ragnarok gains 10 temp hp (had 0; applied 10).
        Soldier has 40 hp remaining (53 hp - 13 damage).
    
  Round 2:
    Soldier's turn:
      HP: 40/53; Temp HP: 0; Surges: 1; Surge Value: 13
      AC: 20; Action Points: 0
      Soldier Basic Attack (standard action, at_will):
        Attacks Ragnarok with 31 vs. 22 AC (1d20+11; rolled 20).
        Crits: 14 damage (1d10[max]+4; rolled max).
        Ragnarok deflects 10 damage; 4 gets through (10 temp hp - 14 damage).
        Ragnarok has 41 hp remaining (45 hp - 4 damage).
    Ragnarok's turn:
      HP: 41/50; Temp HP: 0; Surges: 9; Surge Value: 13
      AC: 22; Action Points: 0
      Crushing Surge (standard action, at_will):
        Attacks Soldier with 12 vs. 20 AC (1d20+7; rolled 5).
        Misses.
        Ragnarok gains 4 temp hp (had 0; applied 4).
    
  Round 3:
    Soldier's turn:
      HP: 40/53; Temp HP: 0; Surges: 1; Surge Value: 13
      AC: 20; Action Points: 0
      Soldier Basic Attack (standard action, at_will):
        Attacks Ragnarok with 13 vs. 22 AC (1d20+11; rolled 2).
        Misses.
    Ragnarok's turn:
      HP: 41/50; Temp HP: 4; Surges: 9; Surge Value: 13
      AC: 22; Action Points: 0
      Crushing Blow (standard action, encounter):
        Attacks Soldier with 15 vs. 20 AC (1d20+7; rolled 8).
        Misses.
        Crushing Blow has been expended.
    
  Round 4:
    Soldier's turn:
      HP: 40/53; Temp HP: 0; Surges: 1; Surge Value: 13
      AC: 20; Action Points: 0
      Soldier Basic Attack (standard action, at_will):
        Attacks Ragnarok with 21 vs. 22 AC (1d20+11; rolled 10).
        Misses.
    Ragnarok's turn:
      HP: 41/50; Temp HP: 4; Surges: 9; Surge Value: 13
      AC: 22; Action Points: 0
      Crushing Surge (standard action, at_will):
        Attacks Soldier with 16 vs. 20 AC (1d20+7; rolled 9).
        Misses.
        Ragnarok gains 0 temp hp (had 4; applied 4).
    
  Round 5:
    Soldier's turn:
      HP: 40/53; Temp HP: 0; Surges: 1; Surge Value: 13
      AC: 20; Action Points: 0
      Soldier Basic Attack (standard action, at_will):
        Attacks Ragnarok with 29 vs. 22 AC (1d20+11; rolled 18).
        Hits: 5 damage (1d10+4; rolled 1).
        Ragnarok deflects 4 damage; 1 gets through (4 temp hp - 5 damage).
        Ragnarok has 40 hp remaining (41 hp - 1 damage).
    Ragnarok's turn:
      HP: 40/50; Temp HP: 0; Surges: 9; Surge Value: 13
      AC: 22; Action Points: 0
      Brash Strike (standard action, at_will):
        Attacks Soldier with 13 vs. 20 AC (1d20+9; rolled 4).
        Misses.
        Soldier gains combat advantage (until start of next turn).
    
  Round 6:
    Soldier's turn:
      HP: 40/53; Temp HP: 0; Surges: 1; Surge Value: 13
      AC: 20; Action Points: 0
      Conditions:
        Combat advantage (until start of next turn).
      Soldier Basic Attack (standard action, at_will):
        Attacks Ragnarok with 30 vs. 22 AC (1d20+13; rolled 17).
        Hits: 14 damage (1d10+4; rolled 10).
        Ragnarok has 26 hp remaining (40 hp - 14 damage).
    Ragnarok's turn:
      HP: 26/50; Temp HP: 0; Surges: 9; Surge Value: 13
      AC: 22; Action Points: 0
      Combat advantage expires.
      Brash Strike (standard action, at_will):
        Attacks Soldier with 12 vs. 20 AC (1d20+9; rolled 3).
        Misses.
        Soldier gains combat advantage (until start of next turn).
      Second Wind (minor action, encounter):
        Ragnarok spends a healing surge (8 remaining).
        Ragnarok heals 13 hp (26 hp -> 39 hp; 0 hp wasted).
        Ragnarok gains +2 defense bonus (until end of next turn).
        Second Wind has been expended.
    
  Round 7:
    Soldier's turn:
      HP: 40/53; Temp HP: 0; Surges: 1; Surge Value: 13
      AC: 20; Action Points: 0
      Conditions:
        Combat advantage (until start of next turn).
      Soldier Basic Attack (standard action, at_will):
        Attacks Ragnarok with 24 vs. 24 AC (1d20+13; rolled 11).
        Hits: 12 damage (1d10+4; rolled 8).
        Ragnarok has 27 hp remaining (39 hp - 12 damage).
    Ragnarok's turn:
      HP: 27/50; Temp HP: 0; Surges: 8; Surge Value: 13
      AC: 24; Action Points: 0
      Combat advantage expires.
      Conditions:
        +2 defense bonus (until end of this turn).
      Crushing Surge (standard action, at_will):
        Attacks Soldier with 8 vs. 20 AC (1d20+7; rolled 1).
        Misses.
        Ragnarok gains 4 temp hp (had 0; applied 4).
      +2 defense bonus expires.
    
  Round 8:
    Soldier's turn:
      HP: 40/53; Temp HP: 0; Surges: 1; Surge Value: 13
      AC: 20; Action Points: 0
      Soldier Basic Attack (standard action, at_will):
        Attacks Ragnarok with 22 vs. 22 AC (1d20+11; rolled 11).
        Hits: 14 damage (1d10+4; rolled 10).
        Ragnarok deflects 4 damage; 10 gets through (4 temp hp - 14 damage).
        Ragnarok has 17 hp remaining (27 hp - 10 damage).
    Ragnarok's turn:
      HP: 17/50; Temp HP: 0; Surges: 8; Surge Value: 13
      AC: 22; Action Points: 0
      Crushing Surge (standard action, at_will):
        Attacks Soldier with 20 vs. 20 AC (1d20+7; rolled 13).
        Hits: 11 damage (1d10+4; rolled 7).
        Ragnarok gains 10 temp hp (had 0; applied 10).
        Soldier has 29 hp remaining (40 hp - 11 damage).
    
  Round 9:
    Soldier's turn:
      HP: 29/53; Temp HP: 0; Surges: 1; Surge Value: 13
      AC: 20; Action Points: 0
      Soldier Basic Attack (standard action, at_will):
        Attacks Ragnarok with 14 vs. 22 AC (1d20+11; rolled 3).
        Misses.
    Ragnarok's turn:
      HP: 17/50; Temp HP: 10; Surges: 8; Surge Value: 13
      AC: 22; Action Points: 0
      Crushing Surge (standard action, at_will):
        Attacks Soldier with 15 vs. 20 AC (1d20+7; rolled 8).
        Misses.
        Ragnarok gains 0 temp hp (had 10; applied 4).
    
  Round 10:
    Soldier's turn:
      HP: 29/53; Temp HP: 0; Surges: 1; Surge Value: 13
      AC: 20; Action Points: 0
      Soldier Basic Attack (standard action, at_will):
        Attacks Ragnarok with 26 vs. 22 AC (1d20+11; rolled 15).
        Hits: 6 damage (1d10+4; rolled 2).
        Ragnarok deflects 6 damage; 0 gets through (10 temp hp - 6 damage).
        Ragnarok has 17 hp remaining (17 hp - 0 damage).
    Ragnarok's turn:
      HP: 17/50; Temp HP: 4; Surges: 8; Surge Value: 13
      AC: 22; Action Points: 0
      Crushing Surge (standard action, at_will):
        Attacks Soldier with 18 vs. 20 AC (1d20+7; rolled 11).
        Misses.
        Ragnarok gains 0 temp hp (had 4; applied 4).
    
  Round 11:
    Soldier's turn:
      HP: 29/53; Temp HP: 0; Surges: 1; Surge Value: 13
      AC: 20; Action Points: 0
      Soldier Basic Attack (standard action, at_will):
        Attacks Ragnarok with 23 vs. 22 AC (1d20+11; rolled 12).
        Hits: 11 damage (1d10+4; rolled 7).
        Ragnarok deflects 4 damage; 7 gets through (4 temp hp - 11 damage).
        Ragnarok has 10 hp remaining (17 hp - 7 damage).
    Ragnarok's turn:
      HP: 10/50; Temp HP: 0; Surges: 8; Surge Value: 13
      AC: 22; Action Points: 0
      Crushing Surge (standard action, at_will):
        Attacks Soldier with 14 vs. 20 AC (1d20+7; rolled 7).
        Misses.
        Ragnarok gains 4 temp hp (had 0; applied 4).
    
  Round 12:
    Soldier's turn:
      HP: 29/53; Temp HP: 0; Surges: 1; Surge Value: 13
      AC: 20; Action Points: 0
      Soldier Basic Attack (standard action, at_will):
        Attacks Ragnarok with 29 vs. 22 AC (1d20+11; rolled 18).
        Hits: 13 damage (1d10+4; rolled 9).
        Ragnarok deflects 4 damage; 9 gets through (4 temp hp - 13 damage).
        Ragnarok has 1 hp remaining (10 hp - 9 damage).
    Ragnarok's turn:
      HP: 1/50; Temp HP: 0; Surges: 8; Surge Value: 13
      AC: 22; Action Points: 0
      Crushing Surge (standard action, at_will):
        Attacks Soldier with 10 vs. 20 AC (1d20+7; rolled 3).
        Misses.
        Ragnarok gains 4 temp hp (had 0; applied 4).
    
  Round 13:
    Soldier's turn:
      HP: 29/53; Temp HP: 0; Surges: 1; Surge Value: 13
      AC: 20; Action Points: 0
      Soldier Basic Attack (standard action, at_will):
        Attacks Ragnarok with 29 vs. 22 AC (1d20+11; rolled 18).
        Hits: 6 damage (1d10+4; rolled 2).
        Ragnarok deflects 4 damage; 2 gets through (4 temp hp - 6 damage).
        Ragnarok has -1 hp remaining (1 hp - 2 damage).
    Ragnarok's turn:
      HP: -1/50; Temp HP: 0; Surges: 8; Surge Value: 13
      AC: 22; Action Points: 0
      Ragnarok is dying (0 death saves failed).
        Rolls death saving throw and gets a 15 (1d20; rolled 15).
        Passes.
    
  Round 14:
    Soldier's turn:
      HP: 29/53; Temp HP: 0; Surges: 1; Surge Value: 13
      AC: 20; Action Points: 0
      Soldier Basic Attack (standard action, at_will):
        Attacks Ragnarok with 25 vs. 22 AC (1d20+11; rolled 14).
        Hits: 6 damage (1d10+4; rolled 2).
        Ragnarok has -7 hp remaining (-1 hp - 6 damage).
    Ragnarok's turn:
      HP: -7/50; Temp HP: 0; Surges: 8; Surge Value: 13
      AC: 22; Action Points: 0
      Ragnarok is dying (0 death saves failed).
        Rolls death saving throw and gets a 15 (1d20; rolled 15).
        Passes.
    
  Round 15:
    Soldier's turn:
      HP: 29/53; Temp HP: 0; Surges: 1; Surge Value: 13
      AC: 20; Action Points: 0
      Soldier Basic Attack (standard action, at_will):
        Attacks Ragnarok with 18 vs. 22 AC (1d20+11; rolled 7).
        Misses.
    Ragnarok's turn:
      HP: -7/50; Temp HP: 0; Surges: 8; Surge Value: 13
      AC: 22; Action Points: 0
      Ragnarok is dying (0 death saves failed).
        Rolls death saving throw and gets a 6 (1d20; rolled 6).
        Fails. 2 failures remaining before death.
    
  Round 16:
    Soldier's turn:
      HP: 29/53; Temp HP: 0; Surges: 1; Surge Value: 13
      AC: 20; Action Points: 0
      Soldier Basic Attack (standard action, at_will):
        Attacks Ragnarok with 17 vs. 22 AC (1d20+11; rolled 6).
        Misses.
    Ragnarok's turn:
      HP: -7/50; Temp HP: 0; Surges: 8; Surge Value: 13
      AC: 22; Action Points: 0
      Ragnarok is dying (1 death saves failed).
        Rolls death saving throw and gets a 6 (1d20; rolled 6).
        Fails. 1 failures remaining before death.
    
  Round 17:
    Soldier's turn:
      HP: 29/53; Temp HP: 0; Surges: 1; Surge Value: 13
      AC: 20; Action Points: 0
      Soldier Basic Attack (standard action, at_will):
        Attacks Ragnarok with 25 vs. 22 AC (1d20+11; rolled 14).
        Hits: 5 damage (1d10+4; rolled 1).
        Ragnarok has -12 hp remaining (-7 hp - 5 damage).
    Ragnarok's turn:
      HP: -12/50; Temp HP: 0; Surges: 8; Surge Value: 13
      AC: 22; Action Points: 0
      Ragnarok is dying (2 death saves failed).
        Rolls death saving throw and gets a 20 (1d20; rolled 20).
        Miraculous recovery!
        Ragnarok spends a healing surge (7 remaining).
        Ragnarok heals 13 hp (0 hp -> 13 hp; 0 hp wasted).
    
  Round 18:
    Soldier's turn:
      HP: 29/53; Temp HP: 0; Surges: 1; Surge Value: 13
      AC: 20; Action Points: 0
      Soldier Basic Attack (standard action, at_will):
        Attacks Ragnarok with 14 vs. 22 AC (1d20+11; rolled 3).
        Misses.
    Ragnarok's turn:
      HP: 13/50; Temp HP: 0; Surges: 7; Surge Value: 13
      AC: 22; Action Points: 0
      Crushing Surge (standard action, at_will):
        Attacks Soldier with 23 vs. 20 AC (1d20+7; rolled 16).
        Hits: 5 damage (1d10+4; rolled 1).
        Ragnarok gains 10 temp hp (had 0; applied 10).
        Soldier has 24 hp remaining (29 hp - 5 damage).
    
  Round 19:
    Soldier's turn:
      HP: 24/53; Temp HP: 0; Surges: 1; Surge Value: 13
      AC: 20; Action Points: 0
      Soldier Basic Attack (standard action, at_will):
        Attacks Ragnarok with 27 vs. 22 AC (1d20+11; rolled 16).
        Hits: 14 damage (1d10+4; rolled 10).
        Ragnarok deflects 10 damage; 4 gets through (10 temp hp - 14 damage).
        Ragnarok has 9 hp remaining (13 hp - 4 damage).
    Ragnarok's turn:
      HP: 9/50; Temp HP: 0; Surges: 7; Surge Value: 13
      AC: 22; Action Points: 0
      Crushing Surge (standard action, at_will):
        Attacks Soldier with 8 vs. 20 AC (1d20+7; rolled 1).
        Misses.
        Ragnarok gains 4 temp hp (had 0; applied 4).
    
  Round 20:
    Soldier's turn:
      HP: 24/53; Temp HP: 0; Surges: 1; Surge Value: 13
      AC: 20; Action Points: 0
      Soldier Basic Attack (standard action, at_will):
        Attacks Ragnarok with 27 vs. 22 AC (1d20+11; rolled 16).
        Hits: 12 damage (1d10+4; rolled 8).
        Ragnarok deflects 4 damage; 8 gets through (4 temp hp - 12 damage).
        Ragnarok has 1 hp remaining (9 hp - 8 damage).
    Ragnarok's turn:
      HP: 1/50; Temp HP: 0; Surges: 7; Surge Value: 13
      AC: 22; Action Points: 0
      Crushing Surge (standard action, at_will):
        Attacks Soldier with 16 vs. 20 AC (1d20+7; rolled 9).
        Misses.
        Ragnarok gains 4 temp hp (had 0; applied 4).
    
  Round 21:
    Soldier's turn:
      HP: 24/53; Temp HP: 0; Surges: 1; Surge Value: 13
      AC: 20; Action Points: 0
      Soldier Basic Attack (standard action, at_will):
        Attacks Ragnarok with 29 vs. 22 AC (1d20+11; rolled 18).
        Hits: 8 damage (1d10+4; rolled 4).
        Ragnarok deflects 4 damage; 4 gets through (4 temp hp - 8 damage).
        Ragnarok has -3 hp remaining (1 hp - 4 damage).
    Ragnarok's turn:
      HP: -3/50; Temp HP: 0; Surges: 7; Surge Value: 13
      AC: 22; Action Points: 0
      Ragnarok is dying (2 death saves failed).
        Rolls death saving throw and gets a 4 (1d20; rolled 4).
        Fails. 0 failures remaining before death.
    
  Villains win!
```
[/sblock]
[sblock=Example of 3 fight(s) survived (7.2% chance)

```
FIGHT #1:
  Roll initiative!
    Ragnarok rolls 13 initiative (1d20+2; rolled 11).
    Soldier rolls 18 initiative (1d20+6; rolled 12).
    Initiative order: 
      Soldier
      Ragnarok
  
  Round 1:
    Soldier's turn:
      HP: 53/53; Temp HP: 0; Surges: 1; Surge Value: 13
      AC: 20; Action Points: 0
      Soldier Encounter Attack (standard action, encounter):
        Attacks Ragnarok with 16 vs. 21 AC (1d20+11; rolled 5).
        Misses.
        Soldier Encounter Attack has been expended.
    Ragnarok's turn:
      HP: 50/50; Temp HP: 0; Surges: 13; Surge Value: 13
      AC: 21; Action Points: 1
      Crushing Surge (standard action, at_will):
        Attacks Soldier with 24 vs. 20 AC (1d20+7; rolled 17).
        Hits: 7 damage (1d10+4; rolled 3).
        Ragnarok gains 10 temp hp (had 0; applied 10).
        Soldier has 46 hp remaining (53 hp - 7 damage).
      Spend Action Point (free action, encounter):
        Ragnarok spends an action point (0 remaining).
        Ragnarok gains a standard action.
        Spend Action Point has been expended.
      Brash Strike (standard action, at_will):
        Attacks Soldier with 27 vs. 20 AC (1d20+9; rolled 18).
        Hits: 10 damage (1d10+8; rolled 2).
        Ragnarok gains 0 temp hp (had 10; applied 4).
        Soldier has 36 hp remaining (46 hp - 10 damage).
        Soldier gains combat advantage (until start of next turn).
    
  Round 2:
    Soldier's turn:
      HP: 36/53; Temp HP: 0; Surges: 1; Surge Value: 13
      AC: 20; Action Points: 0
      Conditions:
        Combat advantage (until start of next turn).
      Soldier Basic Attack (standard action, at_will):
        Attacks Ragnarok with 28 vs. 21 AC (1d20+13; rolled 15).
        Hits: 9 damage (1d10+4; rolled 5).
        Ragnarok deflects 9 damage; 0 gets through (10 temp hp - 9 damage).
        Ragnarok has 50 hp remaining (50 hp - 0 damage).
    Ragnarok's turn:
      HP: 50/50; Temp HP: 1; Surges: 13; Surge Value: 13
      AC: 21; Action Points: 0
      Combat advantage expires.
      Distracting Spate (standard action, encounter):
        Attacks Soldier with 13 vs. 20 AC (1d20+7; rolled 6).
        Misses.
        Distracting Spate has been expended.
    
  Round 3:
    Soldier's turn:
      HP: 36/53; Temp HP: 0; Surges: 1; Surge Value: 13
      AC: 20; Action Points: 0
      Soldier Basic Attack (standard action, at_will):
        Attacks Ragnarok with 20 vs. 21 AC (1d20+11; rolled 9).
        Misses.
    Ragnarok's turn:
      HP: 50/50; Temp HP: 1; Surges: 13; Surge Value: 13
      AC: 21; Action Points: 0
      Crushing Surge (standard action, at_will):
        Attacks Soldier with 8 vs. 20 AC (1d20+7; rolled 1).
        Misses.
        Ragnarok gains 3 temp hp (had 1; applied 4).
    
  Round 4:
    Soldier's turn:
      HP: 36/53; Temp HP: 0; Surges: 1; Surge Value: 13
      AC: 20; Action Points: 0
      Soldier Basic Attack (standard action, at_will):
        Attacks Ragnarok with 23 vs. 21 AC (1d20+11; rolled 12).
        Hits: 12 damage (1d10+4; rolled 8).
        Ragnarok deflects 4 damage; 8 gets through (4 temp hp - 12 damage).
        Ragnarok has 42 hp remaining (50 hp - 8 damage).
    Ragnarok's turn:
      HP: 42/50; Temp HP: 0; Surges: 13; Surge Value: 13
      AC: 21; Action Points: 0
      Crushing Surge (standard action, at_will):
        Attacks Soldier with 15 vs. 20 AC (1d20+7; rolled 8).
        Misses.
        Ragnarok gains 4 temp hp (had 0; applied 4).
    
  Round 5:
    Soldier's turn:
      HP: 36/53; Temp HP: 0; Surges: 1; Surge Value: 13
      AC: 20; Action Points: 0
      Soldier Basic Attack (standard action, at_will):
        Attacks Ragnarok with 30 vs. 21 AC (1d20+11; rolled 19).
        Hits: 11 damage (1d10+4; rolled 7).
        Ragnarok deflects 4 damage; 7 gets through (4 temp hp - 11 damage).
        Ragnarok has 35 hp remaining (42 hp - 7 damage).
    Ragnarok's turn:
      HP: 35/50; Temp HP: 0; Surges: 13; Surge Value: 13
      AC: 21; Action Points: 0
      Knee Breaker (standard action, daily):
        Attacks Soldier with 23 vs. 20 AC (1d20+7; rolled 16).
        Hits: 16 damage (2d10+8; rolled 2, 6).
        Ragnarok gains 10 temp hp (had 0; applied 10).
        Soldier has 20 hp remaining (36 hp - 16 damage).
        Knee Breaker has been expended.
      Second Wind (minor action, encounter):
        Ragnarok spends a healing surge (12 remaining).
        Ragnarok heals 13 hp (35 hp -> 48 hp; 0 hp wasted).
        Ragnarok gains +2 defense bonus (until end of next turn).
        Second Wind has been expended.
    
  Round 6:
    Soldier's turn:
      HP: 20/53; Temp HP: 0; Surges: 1; Surge Value: 13
      AC: 20; Action Points: 0
      Soldier Basic Attack (standard action, at_will):
        Attacks Ragnarok with 28 vs. 23 AC (1d20+11; rolled 17).
        Hits: 14 damage (1d10+4; rolled 10).
        Ragnarok deflects 10 damage; 4 gets through (10 temp hp - 14 damage).
        Ragnarok has 44 hp remaining (48 hp - 4 damage).
    Ragnarok's turn:
      HP: 44/50; Temp HP: 0; Surges: 12; Surge Value: 13
      AC: 23; Action Points: 0
      Conditions:
        +2 defense bonus (until end of this turn).
      Crushing Blow (standard action, encounter):
        Attacks Soldier with 16 vs. 20 AC (1d20+7; rolled 9).
        Misses.
        Crushing Blow has been expended.
      +2 defense bonus expires.
    
  Round 7:
    Soldier's turn:
      HP: 20/53; Temp HP: 0; Surges: 1; Surge Value: 13
      AC: 20; Action Points: 0
      Soldier Basic Attack (standard action, at_will):
        Attacks Ragnarok with 26 vs. 21 AC (1d20+11; rolled 15).
        Hits: 10 damage (1d10+4; rolled 6).
        Ragnarok has 34 hp remaining (44 hp - 10 damage).
    Ragnarok's turn:
      HP: 34/50; Temp HP: 0; Surges: 12; Surge Value: 13
      AC: 21; Action Points: 0
      Crushing Surge (standard action, at_will):
        Attacks Soldier with 23 vs. 20 AC (1d20+7; rolled 16).
        Hits: 6 damage (1d10+4; rolled 2).
        Ragnarok gains 10 temp hp (had 0; applied 10).
        Soldier has 14 hp remaining (20 hp - 6 damage).
    
  Round 8:
    Soldier's turn:
      HP: 14/53; Temp HP: 0; Surges: 1; Surge Value: 13
      AC: 20; Action Points: 0
      Soldier Basic Attack (standard action, at_will):
        Attacks Ragnarok with 25 vs. 21 AC (1d20+11; rolled 14).
        Hits: 12 damage (1d10+4; rolled 8).
        Ragnarok deflects 10 damage; 2 gets through (10 temp hp - 12 damage).
        Ragnarok has 32 hp remaining (34 hp - 2 damage).
    Ragnarok's turn:
      HP: 32/50; Temp HP: 0; Surges: 12; Surge Value: 13
      AC: 21; Action Points: 0
      Brash Strike (standard action, at_will):
        Attacks Soldier with 12 vs. 20 AC (1d20+9; rolled 3).
        Misses.
        Soldier gains combat advantage (until start of next turn).
    
  Round 9:
    Soldier's turn:
      HP: 14/53; Temp HP: 0; Surges: 1; Surge Value: 13
      AC: 20; Action Points: 0
      Conditions:
        Combat advantage (until start of next turn).
      Soldier Basic Attack (standard action, at_will):
        Attacks Ragnarok with 31 vs. 21 AC (1d20+13; rolled 18).
        Hits: 12 damage (1d10+4; rolled 8).
        Ragnarok has 20 hp remaining (32 hp - 12 damage).
    Ragnarok's turn:
      HP: 20/50; Temp HP: 0; Surges: 12; Surge Value: 13
      AC: 21; Action Points: 0
      Combat advantage expires.
      Brash Strike (standard action, at_will):
        Attacks Soldier with 21 vs. 20 AC (1d20+9; rolled 12).
        Hits: 9 damage (1d10+8; rolled 1).
        Ragnarok gains 4 temp hp (had 0; applied 4).
        Soldier has 5 hp remaining (14 hp - 9 damage).
        Soldier gains combat advantage (until start of next turn).
      Boundless Endurance (minor action, daily):
        Ragnarok gains regen 6 when bloodied (stance).
        Boundless Endurance has been expended.
    
  Round 10:
    Soldier's turn:
      HP: 5/53; Temp HP: 0; Surges: 1; Surge Value: 13
      AC: 20; Action Points: 0
      Conditions:
        Combat advantage (until start of next turn).
      Soldier Basic Attack (standard action, at_will):
        Attacks Ragnarok with 32 vs. 21 AC (1d20+13; rolled 19).
        Hits: 10 damage (1d10+4; rolled 6).
        Ragnarok deflects 4 damage; 6 gets through (4 temp hp - 10 damage).
        Ragnarok has 14 hp remaining (20 hp - 6 damage).
    Ragnarok's turn:
      HP: 14/50; Temp HP: 0; Surges: 12; Surge Value: 13
      AC: 21; Action Points: 0
      Combat advantage expires.
      Conditions:
        Regen 6 when bloodied (stance).
      Ragnarok heals 6 hp (14 hp -> 20 hp; 0 hp wasted).
      Brash Strike (standard action, at_will):
        Attacks Soldier with 15 vs. 20 AC (1d20+9; rolled 6).
        Misses.
        Soldier gains combat advantage (until start of next turn).
    
  Round 11:
    Soldier's turn:
      HP: 5/53; Temp HP: 0; Surges: 1; Surge Value: 13
      AC: 20; Action Points: 0
      Conditions:
        Combat advantage (until start of next turn).
      Soldier Basic Attack (standard action, at_will):
        Attacks Ragnarok with 19 vs. 21 AC (1d20+13; rolled 6).
        Misses.
    Ragnarok's turn:
      HP: 20/50; Temp HP: 0; Surges: 12; Surge Value: 13
      AC: 21; Action Points: 0
      Combat advantage expires.
      Conditions:
        Regen 6 when bloodied (stance).
      Ragnarok heals 6 hp (20 hp -> 26 hp; 0 hp wasted).
      Crushing Surge (standard action, at_will):
        Attacks Soldier with 22 vs. 20 AC (1d20+7; rolled 15).
        Hits: 5 damage (1d10+4; rolled 1).
        Ragnarok gains 10 temp hp (had 0; applied 10).
        Soldier has 0 hp remaining (5 hp - 5 damage).
    Soldier has died!
    
  Heroes win!
  Ragnarok takes a short rest.
    Ragnarok has 26 hp; wants at least 44 hp (maximum is 50 hp).
      Ragnarok spends a healing surge (11 remaining).
      Ragnarok heals 13 hp (26 hp -> 39 hp; 0 hp wasted).
      Ragnarok spends a healing surge (10 remaining).
      Ragnarok heals 13 hp (39 hp -> 50 hp; 2 hp wasted).
    Temporary hit points expire.
    Powers recharge:
      Distracting Spate recharges.
      Crushing Blow recharges.
      Spend Action Point recharges.
      Second Wind recharges.
    Conditions expire:
      Regen 6 when bloodied expires.
  
FIGHT #2:
  Roll initiative!
    Ragnarok rolls 19 initiative (1d20+2; rolled 17).
    Soldier rolls 11 initiative (1d20+6; rolled 5).
    Initiative order: 
      Ragnarok
      Soldier
  
  Round 1:
    Ragnarok's turn:
      HP: 50/50; Temp HP: 0; Surges: 10; Surge Value: 13
      AC: 21; Action Points: 0
      Crushing Blow (standard action, encounter):
        Attacks Soldier with 12 vs. 20 AC (1d20+7; rolled 5).
        Misses.
        Crushing Blow has been expended.
    Soldier's turn:
      HP: 53/53; Temp HP: 0; Surges: 1; Surge Value: 13
      AC: 20; Action Points: 0
      Soldier Encounter Attack (standard action, encounter):
        Attacks Ragnarok with 13 vs. 21 AC (1d20+11; rolled 2).
        Misses.
        Soldier Encounter Attack has been expended.
    
  Round 2:
    Ragnarok's turn:
      HP: 50/50; Temp HP: 0; Surges: 10; Surge Value: 13
      AC: 21; Action Points: 0
      Crushing Surge (standard action, at_will):
        Attacks Soldier with 27 vs. 20 AC (1d20+7; rolled 20).
        Crits: 19 damage (1d10[max]+4 + 1d12; rolled max + 5).
        Ragnarok gains 10 temp hp (had 0; applied 10).
        Soldier has 34 hp remaining (53 hp - 19 damage).
    Soldier's turn:
      HP: 34/53; Temp HP: 0; Surges: 1; Surge Value: 13
      AC: 20; Action Points: 0
      Soldier Basic Attack (standard action, at_will):
        Attacks Ragnarok with 13 vs. 21 AC (1d20+11; rolled 2).
        Misses.
    
  Round 3:
    Ragnarok's turn:
      HP: 50/50; Temp HP: 10; Surges: 10; Surge Value: 13
      AC: 21; Action Points: 0
      Distracting Spate (standard action, encounter):
        Attacks Soldier with 13 vs. 20 AC (1d20+7; rolled 6).
        Misses.
        Distracting Spate has been expended.
    Soldier's turn:
      HP: 34/53; Temp HP: 0; Surges: 1; Surge Value: 13
      AC: 20; Action Points: 0
      Soldier Basic Attack (standard action, at_will):
        Attacks Ragnarok with 12 vs. 21 AC (1d20+11; rolled 1).
        Misses.
    
  Round 4:
    Ragnarok's turn:
      HP: 50/50; Temp HP: 10; Surges: 10; Surge Value: 13
      AC: 21; Action Points: 0
      Crushing Surge (standard action, at_will):
        Attacks Soldier with 12 vs. 20 AC (1d20+7; rolled 5).
        Misses.
        Ragnarok gains 0 temp hp (had 10; applied 4).
    Soldier's turn:
      HP: 34/53; Temp HP: 0; Surges: 1; Surge Value: 13
      AC: 20; Action Points: 0
      Soldier Basic Attack (standard action, at_will):
        Attacks Ragnarok with 19 vs. 21 AC (1d20+11; rolled 8).
        Misses.
    
  Round 5:
    Ragnarok's turn:
      HP: 50/50; Temp HP: 10; Surges: 10; Surge Value: 13
      AC: 21; Action Points: 0
      Brash Strike (standard action, at_will):
        Attacks Soldier with 21 vs. 20 AC (1d20+9; rolled 12).
        Hits: 9 damage (1d10+8; rolled 1).
        Ragnarok gains 0 temp hp (had 10; applied 4).
        Soldier has 25 hp remaining (34 hp - 9 damage).
        Soldier gains combat advantage (until start of next turn).
    Soldier's turn:
      HP: 25/53; Temp HP: 0; Surges: 1; Surge Value: 13
      AC: 20; Action Points: 0
      Conditions:
        Combat advantage (until start of next turn).
      Soldier Basic Attack (standard action, at_will):
        Attacks Ragnarok with 17 vs. 21 AC (1d20+13; rolled 4).
        Misses.
    
  Round 6:
    Ragnarok's turn:
      HP: 50/50; Temp HP: 10; Surges: 10; Surge Value: 13
      AC: 21; Action Points: 0
      Combat advantage expires.
      Crushing Surge (standard action, at_will):
        Attacks Soldier with 21 vs. 20 AC (1d20+7; rolled 14).
        Hits: 10 damage (1d10+4; rolled 6).
        Ragnarok gains 0 temp hp (had 10; applied 10).
        Soldier has 15 hp remaining (25 hp - 10 damage).
    Soldier's turn:
      HP: 15/53; Temp HP: 0; Surges: 1; Surge Value: 13
      AC: 20; Action Points: 0
      Soldier Basic Attack (standard action, at_will):
        Attacks Ragnarok with 12 vs. 21 AC (1d20+11; rolled 1).
        Misses.
    
  Round 7:
    Ragnarok's turn:
      HP: 50/50; Temp HP: 10; Surges: 10; Surge Value: 13
      AC: 21; Action Points: 0
      Crushing Surge (standard action, at_will):
        Attacks Soldier with 18 vs. 20 AC (1d20+7; rolled 11).
        Misses.
        Ragnarok gains 0 temp hp (had 10; applied 4).
    Soldier's turn:
      HP: 15/53; Temp HP: 0; Surges: 1; Surge Value: 13
      AC: 20; Action Points: 0
      Soldier Basic Attack (standard action, at_will):
        Attacks Ragnarok with 28 vs. 21 AC (1d20+11; rolled 17).
        Hits: 6 damage (1d10+4; rolled 2).
        Ragnarok deflects 6 damage; 0 gets through (10 temp hp - 6 damage).
        Ragnarok has 50 hp remaining (50 hp - 0 damage).
    
  Round 8:
    Ragnarok's turn:
      HP: 50/50; Temp HP: 4; Surges: 10; Surge Value: 13
      AC: 21; Action Points: 0
      Brash Strike (standard action, at_will):
        Attacks Soldier with 16 vs. 20 AC (1d20+9; rolled 7).
        Misses.
        Soldier gains combat advantage (until start of next turn).
    Soldier's turn:
      HP: 15/53; Temp HP: 0; Surges: 1; Surge Value: 13
      AC: 20; Action Points: 0
      Conditions:
        Combat advantage (until start of next turn).
      Soldier Basic Attack (standard action, at_will):
        Attacks Ragnarok with 32 vs. 21 AC (1d20+13; rolled 19).
        Hits: 9 damage (1d10+4; rolled 5).
        Ragnarok deflects 4 damage; 5 gets through (4 temp hp - 9 damage).
        Ragnarok has 45 hp remaining (50 hp - 5 damage).
    
  Round 9:
    Ragnarok's turn:
      HP: 45/50; Temp HP: 0; Surges: 10; Surge Value: 13
      AC: 21; Action Points: 0
      Combat advantage expires.
      Brash Strike (standard action, at_will):
        Attacks Soldier with 28 vs. 20 AC (1d20+9; rolled 19).
        Hits: 10 damage (1d10+8; rolled 2).
        Ragnarok gains 4 temp hp (had 0; applied 4).
        Soldier has 5 hp remaining (15 hp - 10 damage).
        Soldier gains combat advantage (until start of next turn).
    Soldier's turn:
      HP: 5/53; Temp HP: 0; Surges: 1; Surge Value: 13
      AC: 20; Action Points: 0
      Conditions:
        Combat advantage (until start of next turn).
      Soldier Basic Attack (standard action, at_will):
        Attacks Ragnarok with 21 vs. 21 AC (1d20+13; rolled 8).
        Hits: 13 damage (1d10+4; rolled 9).
        Ragnarok deflects 4 damage; 9 gets through (4 temp hp - 13 damage).
        Ragnarok has 36 hp remaining (45 hp - 9 damage).
    
  Round 10:
    Ragnarok's turn:
      HP: 36/50; Temp HP: 0; Surges: 10; Surge Value: 13
      AC: 21; Action Points: 0
      Combat advantage expires.
      Crushing Surge (standard action, at_will):
        Attacks Soldier with 22 vs. 20 AC (1d20+7; rolled 15).
        Hits: 8 damage (1d10+4; rolled 4).
        Ragnarok gains 10 temp hp (had 0; applied 10).
        Soldier has -3 hp remaining (5 hp - 8 damage).
    Soldier has died!
    
  Heroes win!
  Ragnarok takes a short rest.
    Ragnarok has 36 hp; wants at least 44 hp (maximum is 50 hp).
      Ragnarok spends a healing surge (9 remaining).
      Ragnarok heals 13 hp (36 hp -> 49 hp; 0 hp wasted).
    Temporary hit points expire.
    Powers recharge:
      Distracting Spate recharges.
      Crushing Blow recharges.
    Milestone:
      Ragnarok gains an action point.
      Meliorating Scale Armor +1: enhancement increases to +2.
  
FIGHT #3:
  Roll initiative!
    Ragnarok rolls 13 initiative (1d20+2; rolled 11).
    Soldier rolls 14 initiative (1d20+6; rolled 8).
    Initiative order: 
      Soldier
      Ragnarok
  
  Round 1:
    Soldier's turn:
      HP: 53/53; Temp HP: 0; Surges: 1; Surge Value: 13
      AC: 20; Action Points: 0
      Soldier Encounter Attack (standard action, encounter):
        Attacks Ragnarok with 16 vs. 22 AC (1d20+11; rolled 5).
        Misses.
        Soldier Encounter Attack has been expended.
    Ragnarok's turn:
      HP: 49/50; Temp HP: 0; Surges: 9; Surge Value: 13
      AC: 22; Action Points: 1
      Crushing Surge (standard action, at_will):
        Attacks Soldier with 13 vs. 20 AC (1d20+7; rolled 6).
        Misses.
        Ragnarok gains 4 temp hp (had 0; applied 4).
      Spend Action Point (free action, encounter):
        Ragnarok spends an action point (0 remaining).
        Ragnarok gains a standard action.
        Spend Action Point has been expended.
      Crushing Surge (standard action, at_will):
        Attacks Soldier with 12 vs. 20 AC (1d20+7; rolled 5).
        Misses.
        Ragnarok gains 0 temp hp (had 4; applied 4).
    
  Round 2:
    Soldier's turn:
      HP: 53/53; Temp HP: 0; Surges: 1; Surge Value: 13
      AC: 20; Action Points: 0
      Soldier Basic Attack (standard action, at_will):
        Attacks Ragnarok with 16 vs. 22 AC (1d20+11; rolled 5).
        Misses.
    Ragnarok's turn:
      HP: 49/50; Temp HP: 4; Surges: 9; Surge Value: 13
      AC: 22; Action Points: 0
      Distracting Spate (standard action, encounter):
        Attacks Soldier with 24 vs. 20 AC (1d20+7; rolled 17).
        Hits: 20 damage (2d10+4; rolled 7, 9).
        Ragnarok gains 0 temp hp (had 4; applied 4).
        Soldier has 33 hp remaining (53 hp - 20 damage).
        Ragnarok gains combat advantage (until end of next turn).
        Distracting Spate has been expended.
    
  Round 3:
    Soldier's turn:
      HP: 33/53; Temp HP: 0; Surges: 1; Surge Value: 13
      AC: 20; Action Points: 0
      Soldier Basic Attack (standard action, at_will):
        Attacks Ragnarok with 24 vs. 22 AC (1d20+11; rolled 13).
        Hits: 10 damage (1d10+4; rolled 6).
        Ragnarok deflects 4 damage; 6 gets through (4 temp hp - 10 damage).
        Ragnarok has 43 hp remaining (49 hp - 6 damage).
    Ragnarok's turn:
      HP: 43/50; Temp HP: 0; Surges: 9; Surge Value: 13
      AC: 22; Action Points: 0
      Conditions:
        Combat advantage (until end of this turn).
      Brash Strike (standard action, at_will):
        Attacks Soldier with 24 vs. 20 AC (1d20+11; rolled 13).
        Hits: 15 damage (1d10+8; rolled 7).
        Ragnarok gains 4 temp hp (had 0; applied 4).
        Soldier has 18 hp remaining (33 hp - 15 damage).
        Soldier gains combat advantage (until start of next turn).
      Combat advantage expires.
    
  Round 4:
    Soldier's turn:
      HP: 18/53; Temp HP: 0; Surges: 1; Surge Value: 13
      AC: 20; Action Points: 0
      Conditions:
        Combat advantage (until start of next turn).
      Soldier Basic Attack (standard action, at_will):
        Attacks Ragnarok with 23 vs. 22 AC (1d20+13; rolled 10).
        Hits: 7 damage (1d10+4; rolled 3).
        Ragnarok deflects 4 damage; 3 gets through (4 temp hp - 7 damage).
        Ragnarok has 40 hp remaining (43 hp - 3 damage).
    Ragnarok's turn:
      HP: 40/50; Temp HP: 0; Surges: 9; Surge Value: 13
      AC: 22; Action Points: 0
      Combat advantage expires.
      Crushing Blow (standard action, encounter):
        Attacks Soldier with 12 vs. 20 AC (1d20+7; rolled 5).
        Misses.
        Crushing Blow has been expended.
    
  Round 5:
    Soldier's turn:
      HP: 18/53; Temp HP: 0; Surges: 1; Surge Value: 13
      AC: 20; Action Points: 0
      Soldier Basic Attack (standard action, at_will):
        Attacks Ragnarok with 15 vs. 22 AC (1d20+11; rolled 4).
        Misses.
    Ragnarok's turn:
      HP: 40/50; Temp HP: 0; Surges: 9; Surge Value: 13
      AC: 22; Action Points: 0
      Brash Strike (standard action, at_will):
        Attacks Soldier with 16 vs. 20 AC (1d20+9; rolled 7).
        Misses.
        Soldier gains combat advantage (until start of next turn).
    
  Round 6:
    Soldier's turn:
      HP: 18/53; Temp HP: 0; Surges: 1; Surge Value: 13
      AC: 20; Action Points: 0
      Conditions:
        Combat advantage (until start of next turn).
      Soldier Basic Attack (standard action, at_will):
        Attacks Ragnarok with 29 vs. 22 AC (1d20+13; rolled 16).
        Hits: 11 damage (1d10+4; rolled 7).
        Ragnarok has 29 hp remaining (40 hp - 11 damage).
    Ragnarok's turn:
      HP: 29/50; Temp HP: 0; Surges: 9; Surge Value: 13
      AC: 22; Action Points: 0
      Combat advantage expires.
      Crushing Surge (standard action, at_will):
        Attacks Soldier with 24 vs. 20 AC (1d20+7; rolled 17).
        Hits: 6 damage (1d10+4; rolled 2).
        Ragnarok gains 10 temp hp (had 0; applied 10).
        Soldier has 12 hp remaining (18 hp - 6 damage).
      Second Wind (minor action, encounter):
        Ragnarok spends a healing surge (8 remaining).
        Ragnarok heals 13 hp (29 hp -> 42 hp; 0 hp wasted).
        Ragnarok gains +2 defense bonus (until end of next turn).
        Second Wind has been expended.
    
  Round 7:
    Soldier's turn:
      HP: 12/53; Temp HP: 0; Surges: 1; Surge Value: 13
      AC: 20; Action Points: 0
      Soldier Basic Attack (standard action, at_will):
        Attacks Ragnarok with 29 vs. 24 AC (1d20+11; rolled 18).
        Hits: 9 damage (1d10+4; rolled 5).
        Ragnarok deflects 9 damage; 0 gets through (10 temp hp - 9 damage).
        Ragnarok has 42 hp remaining (42 hp - 0 damage).
    Ragnarok's turn:
      HP: 42/50; Temp HP: 1; Surges: 8; Surge Value: 13
      AC: 24; Action Points: 0
      Conditions:
        +2 defense bonus (until end of this turn).
      Crushing Surge (standard action, at_will):
        Attacks Soldier with 11 vs. 20 AC (1d20+7; rolled 4).
        Misses.
        Ragnarok gains 3 temp hp (had 1; applied 4).
      +2 defense bonus expires.
    
  Round 8:
    Soldier's turn:
      HP: 12/53; Temp HP: 0; Surges: 1; Surge Value: 13
      AC: 20; Action Points: 0
      Soldier Basic Attack (standard action, at_will):
        Attacks Ragnarok with 23 vs. 22 AC (1d20+11; rolled 12).
        Hits: 10 damage (1d10+4; rolled 6).
        Ragnarok deflects 4 damage; 6 gets through (4 temp hp - 10 damage).
        Ragnarok has 36 hp remaining (42 hp - 6 damage).
    Ragnarok's turn:
      HP: 36/50; Temp HP: 0; Surges: 8; Surge Value: 13
      AC: 22; Action Points: 0
      Brash Strike (standard action, at_will):
        Attacks Soldier with 25 vs. 20 AC (1d20+9; rolled 16).
        Hits: 13 damage (1d10+8; rolled 5).
        Ragnarok gains 4 temp hp (had 0; applied 4).
        Soldier has -1 hp remaining (12 hp - 13 damage).
        Soldier gains combat advantage (until start of next turn).
    Soldier has died!
    
  Heroes win!
  Ragnarok takes a short rest.
    Ragnarok has 36 hp; wants at least 44 hp (maximum is 50 hp).
      Ragnarok spends a healing surge (7 remaining).
      Ragnarok heals 13 hp (36 hp -> 49 hp; 0 hp wasted).
    Temporary hit points expire.
    Powers recharge:
      Distracting Spate recharges.
      Crushing Blow recharges.
      Spend Action Point recharges.
      Second Wind recharges.
  
FIGHT #4:
  Roll initiative!
    Ragnarok rolls 15 initiative (1d20+2; rolled 13).
    Soldier rolls 17 initiative (1d20+6; rolled 11).
    Initiative order: 
      Soldier
      Ragnarok
  
  Round 1:
    Soldier's turn:
      HP: 53/53; Temp HP: 0; Surges: 1; Surge Value: 13
      AC: 20; Action Points: 0
      Soldier Encounter Attack (standard action, encounter):
        Attacks Ragnarok with 19 vs. 22 AC (1d20+11; rolled 8).
        Misses.
        Soldier Encounter Attack has been expended.
    Ragnarok's turn:
      HP: 49/50; Temp HP: 0; Surges: 7; Surge Value: 13
      AC: 22; Action Points: 0
      Crushing Surge (standard action, at_will):
        Attacks Soldier with 20 vs. 20 AC (1d20+7; rolled 13).
        Hits: 11 damage (1d10+4; rolled 7).
        Ragnarok gains 10 temp hp (had 0; applied 10).
        Soldier has 42 hp remaining (53 hp - 11 damage).
    
  Round 2:
    Soldier's turn:
      HP: 42/53; Temp HP: 0; Surges: 1; Surge Value: 13
      AC: 20; Action Points: 0
      Soldier Basic Attack (standard action, at_will):
        Attacks Ragnarok with 29 vs. 22 AC (1d20+11; rolled 18).
        Hits: 13 damage (1d10+4; rolled 9).
        Ragnarok deflects 10 damage; 3 gets through (10 temp hp - 13 damage).
        Ragnarok has 46 hp remaining (49 hp - 3 damage).
    Ragnarok's turn:
      HP: 46/50; Temp HP: 0; Surges: 7; Surge Value: 13
      AC: 22; Action Points: 0
      Crushing Surge (standard action, at_will):
        Attacks Soldier with 10 vs. 20 AC (1d20+7; rolled 3).
        Misses.
        Ragnarok gains 4 temp hp (had 0; applied 4).
    
  Round 3:
    Soldier's turn:
      HP: 42/53; Temp HP: 0; Surges: 1; Surge Value: 13
      AC: 20; Action Points: 0
      Soldier Basic Attack (standard action, at_will):
        Attacks Ragnarok with 18 vs. 22 AC (1d20+11; rolled 7).
        Misses.
    Ragnarok's turn:
      HP: 46/50; Temp HP: 4; Surges: 7; Surge Value: 13
      AC: 22; Action Points: 0
      Brash Strike (standard action, at_will):
        Attacks Soldier with 29 vs. 20 AC (1d20+9; rolled 20).
        Crits: 25 damage (1d10[max]+8 + 1d12; rolled max + 7).
        Ragnarok gains 0 temp hp (had 4; applied 4).
        Soldier has 17 hp remaining (42 hp - 25 damage).
        Soldier gains combat advantage (until start of next turn).
    
  Round 4:
    Soldier's turn:
      HP: 17/53; Temp HP: 0; Surges: 1; Surge Value: 13
      AC: 20; Action Points: 0
      Conditions:
        Combat advantage (until start of next turn).
      Soldier Basic Attack (standard action, at_will):
        Attacks Ragnarok with 33 vs. 22 AC (1d20+13; rolled 20).
        Crits: 14 damage (1d10[max]+4; rolled max).
        Ragnarok deflects 4 damage; 10 gets through (4 temp hp - 14 damage).
        Ragnarok has 36 hp remaining (46 hp - 10 damage).
    Ragnarok's turn:
      HP: 36/50; Temp HP: 0; Surges: 7; Surge Value: 13
      AC: 22; Action Points: 0
      Combat advantage expires.
      Crushing Surge (standard action, at_will):
        Attacks Soldier with 19 vs. 20 AC (1d20+7; rolled 12).
        Misses.
        Ragnarok gains 4 temp hp (had 0; applied 4).
      Second Wind (minor action, encounter):
        Ragnarok spends a healing surge (6 remaining).
        Ragnarok heals 13 hp (36 hp -> 49 hp; 0 hp wasted).
        Ragnarok gains +2 defense bonus (until end of next turn).
        Second Wind has been expended.
    
  Round 5:
    Soldier's turn:
      HP: 17/53; Temp HP: 0; Surges: 1; Surge Value: 13
      AC: 20; Action Points: 0
      Soldier Basic Attack (standard action, at_will):
        Attacks Ragnarok with 23 vs. 24 AC (1d20+11; rolled 12).
        Misses.
    Ragnarok's turn:
      HP: 49/50; Temp HP: 4; Surges: 6; Surge Value: 13
      AC: 24; Action Points: 0
      Conditions:
        +2 defense bonus (until end of this turn).
      Brash Strike (standard action, at_will):
        Attacks Soldier with 18 vs. 20 AC (1d20+9; rolled 9).
        Misses.
        Soldier gains combat advantage (until start of next turn).
      +2 defense bonus expires.
    
  Round 6:
    Soldier's turn:
      HP: 17/53; Temp HP: 0; Surges: 1; Surge Value: 13
      AC: 20; Action Points: 0
      Conditions:
        Combat advantage (until start of next turn).
      Soldier Basic Attack (standard action, at_will):
        Attacks Ragnarok with 24 vs. 22 AC (1d20+13; rolled 11).
        Hits: 14 damage (1d10+4; rolled 10).
        Ragnarok deflects 4 damage; 10 gets through (4 temp hp - 14 damage).
        Ragnarok has 39 hp remaining (49 hp - 10 damage).
    Ragnarok's turn:
      HP: 39/50; Temp HP: 0; Surges: 6; Surge Value: 13
      AC: 22; Action Points: 0
      Combat advantage expires.
      Brash Strike (standard action, at_will):
        Attacks Soldier with 12 vs. 20 AC (1d20+9; rolled 3).
        Misses.
        Soldier gains combat advantage (until start of next turn).
    
  Round 7:
    Soldier's turn:
      HP: 17/53; Temp HP: 0; Surges: 1; Surge Value: 13
      AC: 20; Action Points: 0
      Conditions:
        Combat advantage (until start of next turn).
      Soldier Basic Attack (standard action, at_will):
        Attacks Ragnarok with 30 vs. 22 AC (1d20+13; rolled 17).
        Hits: 10 damage (1d10+4; rolled 6).
        Ragnarok has 29 hp remaining (39 hp - 10 damage).
    Ragnarok's turn:
      HP: 29/50; Temp HP: 0; Surges: 6; Surge Value: 13
      AC: 22; Action Points: 0
      Combat advantage expires.
      Crushing Surge (standard action, at_will):
        Attacks Soldier with 18 vs. 20 AC (1d20+7; rolled 11).
        Misses.
        Ragnarok gains 4 temp hp (had 0; applied 4).
    
  Round 8:
    Soldier's turn:
      HP: 17/53; Temp HP: 0; Surges: 1; Surge Value: 13
      AC: 20; Action Points: 0
      Soldier Basic Attack (standard action, at_will):
        Attacks Ragnarok with 12 vs. 22 AC (1d20+11; rolled 1).
        Misses.
    Ragnarok's turn:
      HP: 29/50; Temp HP: 4; Surges: 6; Surge Value: 13
      AC: 22; Action Points: 0
      Distracting Spate (standard action, encounter):
        Attacks Soldier with 19 vs. 20 AC (1d20+7; rolled 12).
        Misses.
        Distracting Spate has been expended.
    
  Round 9:
    Soldier's turn:
      HP: 17/53; Temp HP: 0; Surges: 1; Surge Value: 13
      AC: 20; Action Points: 0
      Soldier Basic Attack (standard action, at_will):
        Attacks Ragnarok with 12 vs. 22 AC (1d20+11; rolled 1).
        Misses.
    Ragnarok's turn:
      HP: 29/50; Temp HP: 4; Surges: 6; Surge Value: 13
      AC: 22; Action Points: 0
      Crushing Blow (standard action, encounter):
        Attacks Soldier with 12 vs. 20 AC (1d20+7; rolled 5).
        Misses.
        Crushing Blow has been expended.
    
  Round 10:
    Soldier's turn:
      HP: 17/53; Temp HP: 0; Surges: 1; Surge Value: 13
      AC: 20; Action Points: 0
      Soldier Basic Attack (standard action, at_will):
        Attacks Ragnarok with 30 vs. 22 AC (1d20+11; rolled 19).
        Hits: 10 damage (1d10+4; rolled 6).
        Ragnarok deflects 4 damage; 6 gets through (4 temp hp - 10 damage).
        Ragnarok has 23 hp remaining (29 hp - 6 damage).
    Ragnarok's turn:
      HP: 23/50; Temp HP: 0; Surges: 6; Surge Value: 13
      AC: 22; Action Points: 0
      Brash Strike (standard action, at_will):
        Attacks Soldier with 14 vs. 20 AC (1d20+9; rolled 5).
        Misses.
        Soldier gains combat advantage (until start of next turn).
    
  Round 11:
    Soldier's turn:
      HP: 17/53; Temp HP: 0; Surges: 1; Surge Value: 13
      AC: 20; Action Points: 0
      Conditions:
        Combat advantage (until start of next turn).
      Soldier Basic Attack (standard action, at_will):
        Attacks Ragnarok with 22 vs. 22 AC (1d20+13; rolled 9).
        Hits: 8 damage (1d10+4; rolled 4).
        Ragnarok has 15 hp remaining (23 hp - 8 damage).
    Ragnarok's turn:
      HP: 15/50; Temp HP: 0; Surges: 6; Surge Value: 13
      AC: 22; Action Points: 0
      Combat advantage expires.
      Brash Strike (standard action, at_will):
        Attacks Soldier with 11 vs. 20 AC (1d20+9; rolled 2).
        Misses.
        Soldier gains combat advantage (until start of next turn).
    
  Round 12:
    Soldier's turn:
      HP: 17/53; Temp HP: 0; Surges: 1; Surge Value: 13
      AC: 20; Action Points: 0
      Conditions:
        Combat advantage (until start of next turn).
      Soldier Basic Attack (standard action, at_will):
        Attacks Ragnarok with 16 vs. 22 AC (1d20+13; rolled 3).
        Misses.
    Ragnarok's turn:
      HP: 15/50; Temp HP: 0; Surges: 6; Surge Value: 13
      AC: 22; Action Points: 0
      Combat advantage expires.
      Crushing Surge (standard action, at_will):
        Attacks Soldier with 18 vs. 20 AC (1d20+7; rolled 11).
        Misses.
        Ragnarok gains 4 temp hp (had 0; applied 4).
    
  Round 13:
    Soldier's turn:
      HP: 17/53; Temp HP: 0; Surges: 1; Surge Value: 13
      AC: 20; Action Points: 0
      Soldier Basic Attack (standard action, at_will):
        Attacks Ragnarok with 26 vs. 22 AC (1d20+11; rolled 15).
        Hits: 13 damage (1d10+4; rolled 9).
        Ragnarok deflects 4 damage; 9 gets through (4 temp hp - 13 damage).
        Ragnarok has 6 hp remaining (15 hp - 9 damage).
    Ragnarok's turn:
      HP: 6/50; Temp HP: 0; Surges: 6; Surge Value: 13
      AC: 22; Action Points: 0
      Brash Strike (standard action, at_will):
        Attacks Soldier with 13 vs. 20 AC (1d20+9; rolled 4).
        Misses.
        Soldier gains combat advantage (until start of next turn).
    
  Round 14:
    Soldier's turn:
      HP: 17/53; Temp HP: 0; Surges: 1; Surge Value: 13
      AC: 20; Action Points: 0
      Conditions:
        Combat advantage (until start of next turn).
      Soldier Basic Attack (standard action, at_will):
        Attacks Ragnarok with 25 vs. 22 AC (1d20+13; rolled 12).
        Hits: 11 damage (1d10+4; rolled 7).
        Ragnarok has -5 hp remaining (6 hp - 11 damage).
    Ragnarok's turn:
      HP: -5/50; Temp HP: 0; Surges: 6; Surge Value: 13
      AC: 22; Action Points: 0
      Combat advantage expires.
      Ragnarok is dying (0 death saves failed).
        Rolls death saving throw and gets a 11 (1d20; rolled 11).
        Passes.
    
  Round 15:
    Soldier's turn:
      HP: 17/53; Temp HP: 0; Surges: 1; Surge Value: 13
      AC: 20; Action Points: 0
      Soldier Basic Attack (standard action, at_will):
        Attacks Ragnarok with 24 vs. 22 AC (1d20+11; rolled 13).
        Hits: 11 damage (1d10+4; rolled 7).
        Ragnarok has -16 hp remaining (-5 hp - 11 damage).
    Ragnarok's turn:
      HP: -16/50; Temp HP: 0; Surges: 6; Surge Value: 13
      AC: 22; Action Points: 0
      Ragnarok is dying (0 death saves failed).
        Rolls death saving throw and gets a 13 (1d20; rolled 13).
        Passes.
    
  Round 16:
    Soldier's turn:
      HP: 17/53; Temp HP: 0; Surges: 1; Surge Value: 13
      AC: 20; Action Points: 0
      Soldier Basic Attack (standard action, at_will):
        Attacks Ragnarok with 28 vs. 22 AC (1d20+11; rolled 17).
        Hits: 9 damage (1d10+4; rolled 5).
        Ragnarok has -25 hp remaining (-16 hp - 9 damage).
    Ragnarok has died!
    
  Villains win!
```
[/sblock]
[sblock=Example of 4 fight(s) survived (4.7% chance)

```
FIGHT #1:
  Roll initiative!
    Ragnarok rolls 19 initiative (1d20+2; rolled 17).
    Soldier rolls 21 initiative (1d20+6; rolled 15).
    Initiative order: 
      Soldier
      Ragnarok
  
  Round 1:
    Soldier's turn:
      HP: 53/53; Temp HP: 0; Surges: 1; Surge Value: 13
      AC: 20; Action Points: 0
      Soldier Encounter Attack (standard action, encounter):
        Attacks Ragnarok with 12 vs. 21 AC (1d20+11; rolled 1).
        Misses.
        Soldier Encounter Attack has been expended.
    Ragnarok's turn:
      HP: 50/50; Temp HP: 0; Surges: 13; Surge Value: 13
      AC: 21; Action Points: 1
      Brash Strike (standard action, at_will):
        Attacks Soldier with 21 vs. 20 AC (1d20+9; rolled 12).
        Hits: 13 damage (1d10+8; rolled 5).
        Ragnarok gains 4 temp hp (had 0; applied 4).
        Soldier has 40 hp remaining (53 hp - 13 damage).
        Soldier gains combat advantage (until start of next turn).
      Spend Action Point (free action, encounter):
        Ragnarok spends an action point (0 remaining).
        Ragnarok gains a standard action.
        Spend Action Point has been expended.
      Knee Breaker (standard action, daily):
        Attacks Soldier with 19 vs. 20 AC (1d20+7; rolled 12).
        Misses: 12 damage (half of 2d10+8; rolled 8, 8).
        Soldier has 28 hp remaining (40 hp - 12 damage).
        Ragnarok gains 0 temp hp (had 4; applied 4).
        Knee Breaker has been expended.
    
  Round 2:
    Soldier's turn:
      HP: 28/53; Temp HP: 0; Surges: 1; Surge Value: 13
      AC: 20; Action Points: 0
      Conditions:
        Combat advantage (until start of next turn).
      Soldier Basic Attack (standard action, at_will):
        Attacks Ragnarok with 32 vs. 21 AC (1d20+13; rolled 19).
        Hits: 5 damage (1d10+4; rolled 1).
        Ragnarok deflects 4 damage; 1 gets through (4 temp hp - 5 damage).
        Ragnarok has 49 hp remaining (50 hp - 1 damage).
    Ragnarok's turn:
      HP: 49/50; Temp HP: 0; Surges: 13; Surge Value: 13
      AC: 21; Action Points: 0
      Combat advantage expires.
      Crushing Blow (standard action, encounter):
        Attacks Soldier with 17 vs. 20 AC (1d20+7; rolled 10).
        Misses.
        Crushing Blow has been expended.
    
  Round 3:
    Soldier's turn:
      HP: 28/53; Temp HP: 0; Surges: 1; Surge Value: 13
      AC: 20; Action Points: 0
      Soldier Basic Attack (standard action, at_will):
        Attacks Ragnarok with 27 vs. 21 AC (1d20+11; rolled 16).
        Hits: 9 damage (1d10+4; rolled 5).
        Ragnarok has 40 hp remaining (49 hp - 9 damage).
    Ragnarok's turn:
      HP: 40/50; Temp HP: 0; Surges: 13; Surge Value: 13
      AC: 21; Action Points: 0
      Brash Strike (standard action, at_will):
        Attacks Soldier with 19 vs. 20 AC (1d20+9; rolled 10).
        Misses.
        Soldier gains combat advantage (until start of next turn).
    
  Round 4:
    Soldier's turn:
      HP: 28/53; Temp HP: 0; Surges: 1; Surge Value: 13
      AC: 20; Action Points: 0
      Conditions:
        Combat advantage (until start of next turn).
      Soldier Basic Attack (standard action, at_will):
        Attacks Ragnarok with 28 vs. 21 AC (1d20+13; rolled 15).
        Hits: 13 damage (1d10+4; rolled 9).
        Ragnarok has 27 hp remaining (40 hp - 13 damage).
    Ragnarok's turn:
      HP: 27/50; Temp HP: 0; Surges: 13; Surge Value: 13
      AC: 21; Action Points: 0
      Combat advantage expires.
      Second Wind (minor action, encounter):
        Ragnarok spends a healing surge (12 remaining).
        Ragnarok heals 13 hp (27 hp -> 40 hp; 0 hp wasted).
        Ragnarok gains +2 defense bonus (until end of next turn).
        Second Wind has been expended.
      Brash Strike (standard action, at_will):
        Attacks Soldier with 21 vs. 20 AC (1d20+9; rolled 12).
        Hits: 16 damage (1d10+8; rolled 8).
        Ragnarok gains 4 temp hp (had 0; applied 4).
        Soldier has 12 hp remaining (28 hp - 16 damage).
        Soldier gains combat advantage (until start of next turn).
    
  Round 5:
    Soldier's turn:
      HP: 12/53; Temp HP: 0; Surges: 1; Surge Value: 13
      AC: 20; Action Points: 0
      Conditions:
        Combat advantage (until start of next turn).
      Soldier Basic Attack (standard action, at_will):
        Attacks Ragnarok with 26 vs. 23 AC (1d20+13; rolled 13).
        Hits: 13 damage (1d10+4; rolled 9).
        Ragnarok deflects 4 damage; 9 gets through (4 temp hp - 13 damage).
        Ragnarok has 31 hp remaining (40 hp - 9 damage).
    Ragnarok's turn:
      HP: 31/50; Temp HP: 0; Surges: 12; Surge Value: 13
      AC: 23; Action Points: 0
      Combat advantage expires.
      Conditions:
        +2 defense bonus (until end of this turn).
      Distracting Spate (standard action, encounter):
        Attacks Soldier with 18 vs. 20 AC (1d20+7; rolled 11).
        Misses.
        Distracting Spate has been expended.
      +2 defense bonus expires.
    
  Round 6:
    Soldier's turn:
      HP: 12/53; Temp HP: 0; Surges: 1; Surge Value: 13
      AC: 20; Action Points: 0
      Soldier Basic Attack (standard action, at_will):
        Attacks Ragnarok with 31 vs. 21 AC (1d20+11; rolled 20).
        Crits: 14 damage (1d10[max]+4; rolled max).
        Ragnarok has 17 hp remaining (31 hp - 14 damage).
    Ragnarok's turn:
      HP: 17/50; Temp HP: 0; Surges: 12; Surge Value: 13
      AC: 21; Action Points: 0
      Crushing Surge (standard action, at_will):
        Attacks Soldier with 12 vs. 20 AC (1d20+7; rolled 5).
        Misses.
        Ragnarok gains 4 temp hp (had 0; applied 4).
      Boundless Endurance (minor action, daily):
        Ragnarok gains regen 6 when bloodied (stance).
        Boundless Endurance has been expended.
    
  Round 7:
    Soldier's turn:
      HP: 12/53; Temp HP: 0; Surges: 1; Surge Value: 13
      AC: 20; Action Points: 0
      Soldier Basic Attack (standard action, at_will):
        Attacks Ragnarok with 31 vs. 21 AC (1d20+11; rolled 20).
        Crits: 14 damage (1d10[max]+4; rolled max).
        Ragnarok deflects 4 damage; 10 gets through (4 temp hp - 14 damage).
        Ragnarok has 7 hp remaining (17 hp - 10 damage).
    Ragnarok's turn:
      HP: 7/50; Temp HP: 0; Surges: 12; Surge Value: 13
      AC: 21; Action Points: 0
      Conditions:
        Regen 6 when bloodied (stance).
      Ragnarok heals 6 hp (7 hp -> 13 hp; 0 hp wasted).
      Brash Strike (standard action, at_will):
        Attacks Soldier with 16 vs. 20 AC (1d20+9; rolled 7).
        Misses.
        Soldier gains combat advantage (until start of next turn).
    
  Round 8:
    Soldier's turn:
      HP: 12/53; Temp HP: 0; Surges: 1; Surge Value: 13
      AC: 20; Action Points: 0
      Conditions:
        Combat advantage (until start of next turn).
      Soldier Basic Attack (standard action, at_will):
        Attacks Ragnarok with 17 vs. 21 AC (1d20+13; rolled 4).
        Misses.
    Ragnarok's turn:
      HP: 13/50; Temp HP: 0; Surges: 12; Surge Value: 13
      AC: 21; Action Points: 0
      Combat advantage expires.
      Conditions:
        Regen 6 when bloodied (stance).
      Ragnarok heals 6 hp (13 hp -> 19 hp; 0 hp wasted).
      Crushing Surge (standard action, at_will):
        Attacks Soldier with 12 vs. 20 AC (1d20+7; rolled 5).
        Misses.
        Ragnarok gains 4 temp hp (had 0; applied 4).
    
  Round 9:
    Soldier's turn:
      HP: 12/53; Temp HP: 0; Surges: 1; Surge Value: 13
      AC: 20; Action Points: 0
      Soldier Basic Attack (standard action, at_will):
        Attacks Ragnarok with 24 vs. 21 AC (1d20+11; rolled 13).
        Hits: 12 damage (1d10+4; rolled 8).
        Ragnarok deflects 4 damage; 8 gets through (4 temp hp - 12 damage).
        Ragnarok has 11 hp remaining (19 hp - 8 damage).
    Ragnarok's turn:
      HP: 11/50; Temp HP: 0; Surges: 12; Surge Value: 13
      AC: 21; Action Points: 0
      Conditions:
        Regen 6 when bloodied (stance).
      Ragnarok heals 6 hp (11 hp -> 17 hp; 0 hp wasted).
      Brash Strike (standard action, at_will):
        Attacks Soldier with 24 vs. 20 AC (1d20+9; rolled 15).
        Hits: 9 damage (1d10+8; rolled 1).
        Ragnarok gains 4 temp hp (had 0; applied 4).
        Soldier has 3 hp remaining (12 hp - 9 damage).
        Soldier gains combat advantage (until start of next turn).
    
  Round 10:
    Soldier's turn:
      HP: 3/53; Temp HP: 0; Surges: 1; Surge Value: 13
      AC: 20; Action Points: 0
      Conditions:
        Combat advantage (until start of next turn).
      Soldier Basic Attack (standard action, at_will):
        Attacks Ragnarok with 27 vs. 21 AC (1d20+13; rolled 14).
        Hits: 7 damage (1d10+4; rolled 3).
        Ragnarok deflects 4 damage; 3 gets through (4 temp hp - 7 damage).
        Ragnarok has 14 hp remaining (17 hp - 3 damage).
    Ragnarok's turn:
      HP: 14/50; Temp HP: 0; Surges: 12; Surge Value: 13
      AC: 21; Action Points: 0
      Combat advantage expires.
      Conditions:
        Regen 6 when bloodied (stance).
      Ragnarok heals 6 hp (14 hp -> 20 hp; 0 hp wasted).
      Crushing Surge (standard action, at_will):
        Attacks Soldier with 21 vs. 20 AC (1d20+7; rolled 14).
        Hits: 5 damage (1d10+4; rolled 1).
        Ragnarok gains 10 temp hp (had 0; applied 10).
        Soldier has -2 hp remaining (3 hp - 5 damage).
    Soldier has died!
    
  Heroes win!
  Ragnarok takes a short rest.
    Ragnarok has 20 hp; wants at least 44 hp (maximum is 50 hp).
      Ragnarok spends a healing surge (11 remaining).
      Ragnarok heals 13 hp (20 hp -> 33 hp; 0 hp wasted).
      Ragnarok spends a healing surge (10 remaining).
      Ragnarok heals 13 hp (33 hp -> 46 hp; 0 hp wasted).
    Temporary hit points expire.
    Powers recharge:
      Distracting Spate recharges.
      Crushing Blow recharges.
      Spend Action Point recharges.
      Second Wind recharges.
    Conditions expire:
      Regen 6 when bloodied expires.
  
FIGHT #2:
  Roll initiative!
    Ragnarok rolls 4 initiative (1d20+2; rolled 2).
    Soldier rolls 10 initiative (1d20+6; rolled 4).
    Initiative order: 
      Soldier
      Ragnarok
  
  Round 1:
    Soldier's turn:
      HP: 53/53; Temp HP: 0; Surges: 1; Surge Value: 13
      AC: 20; Action Points: 0
      Soldier Encounter Attack (standard action, encounter):
        Attacks Ragnarok with 22 vs. 21 AC (1d20+11; rolled 11).
        Hits: 27 damage (3d8+4; rolled 7, 8, 8).
        Ragnarok has 19 hp remaining (46 hp - 27 damage).
        Soldier Encounter Attack has been expended.
    Ragnarok's turn:
      HP: 19/50; Temp HP: 0; Surges: 10; Surge Value: 13
      AC: 21; Action Points: 0
      Crushing Blow (standard action, encounter):
        Attacks Soldier with 20 vs. 20 AC (1d20+7; rolled 13).
        Hits: 23 damage (2d10+8; rolled 8, 7).
        Ragnarok gains 4 temp hp (had 0; applied 4).
        Soldier has 30 hp remaining (53 hp - 23 damage).
        Crushing Blow has been expended.
      Second Wind (minor action, encounter):
        Ragnarok spends a healing surge (9 remaining).
        Ragnarok heals 13 hp (19 hp -> 32 hp; 0 hp wasted).
        Ragnarok gains +2 defense bonus (until end of next turn).
        Second Wind has been expended.
    
  Round 2:
    Soldier's turn:
      HP: 30/53; Temp HP: 0; Surges: 1; Surge Value: 13
      AC: 20; Action Points: 0
      Soldier Basic Attack (standard action, at_will):
        Attacks Ragnarok with 14 vs. 23 AC (1d20+11; rolled 3).
        Misses.
    Ragnarok's turn:
      HP: 32/50; Temp HP: 4; Surges: 9; Surge Value: 13
      AC: 23; Action Points: 0
      Conditions:
        +2 defense bonus (until end of this turn).
      Distracting Spate (standard action, encounter):
        Attacks Soldier with 12 vs. 20 AC (1d20+7; rolled 5).
        Misses.
        Distracting Spate has been expended.
      +2 defense bonus expires.
    
  Round 3:
    Soldier's turn:
      HP: 30/53; Temp HP: 0; Surges: 1; Surge Value: 13
      AC: 20; Action Points: 0
      Soldier Basic Attack (standard action, at_will):
        Attacks Ragnarok with 20 vs. 21 AC (1d20+11; rolled 9).
        Misses.
    Ragnarok's turn:
      HP: 32/50; Temp HP: 4; Surges: 9; Surge Value: 13
      AC: 21; Action Points: 0
      Brash Strike (standard action, at_will):
        Attacks Soldier with 26 vs. 20 AC (1d20+9; rolled 17).
        Hits: 13 damage (1d10+8; rolled 5).
        Ragnarok gains 0 temp hp (had 4; applied 4).
        Soldier has 17 hp remaining (30 hp - 13 damage).
        Soldier gains combat advantage (until start of next turn).
    
  Round 4:
    Soldier's turn:
      HP: 17/53; Temp HP: 0; Surges: 1; Surge Value: 13
      AC: 20; Action Points: 0
      Conditions:
        Combat advantage (until start of next turn).
      Soldier Basic Attack (standard action, at_will):
        Attacks Ragnarok with 27 vs. 21 AC (1d20+13; rolled 14).
        Hits: 8 damage (1d10+4; rolled 4).
        Ragnarok deflects 4 damage; 4 gets through (4 temp hp - 8 damage).
        Ragnarok has 28 hp remaining (32 hp - 4 damage).
    Ragnarok's turn:
      HP: 28/50; Temp HP: 0; Surges: 9; Surge Value: 13
      AC: 21; Action Points: 0
      Combat advantage expires.
      Crushing Surge (standard action, at_will):
        Attacks Soldier with 23 vs. 20 AC (1d20+7; rolled 16).
        Hits: 14 damage (1d10+4; rolled 10).
        Ragnarok gains 10 temp hp (had 0; applied 10).
        Soldier has 3 hp remaining (17 hp - 14 damage).
    
  Round 5:
    Soldier's turn:
      HP: 3/53; Temp HP: 0; Surges: 1; Surge Value: 13
      AC: 20; Action Points: 0
      Soldier Basic Attack (standard action, at_will):
        Attacks Ragnarok with 26 vs. 21 AC (1d20+11; rolled 15).
        Hits: 10 damage (1d10+4; rolled 6).
        Ragnarok deflects 10 damage; 0 gets through (10 temp hp - 10 damage).
        Ragnarok has 28 hp remaining (28 hp - 0 damage).
    Ragnarok's turn:
      HP: 28/50; Temp HP: 0; Surges: 9; Surge Value: 13
      AC: 21; Action Points: 0
      Crushing Surge (standard action, at_will):
        Attacks Soldier with 19 vs. 20 AC (1d20+7; rolled 12).
        Misses.
        Ragnarok gains 4 temp hp (had 0; applied 4).
    
  Round 6:
    Soldier's turn:
      HP: 3/53; Temp HP: 0; Surges: 1; Surge Value: 13
      AC: 20; Action Points: 0
      Soldier Basic Attack (standard action, at_will):
        Attacks Ragnarok with 22 vs. 21 AC (1d20+11; rolled 11).
        Hits: 6 damage (1d10+4; rolled 2).
        Ragnarok deflects 4 damage; 2 gets through (4 temp hp - 6 damage).
        Ragnarok has 26 hp remaining (28 hp - 2 damage).
    Ragnarok's turn:
      HP: 26/50; Temp HP: 0; Surges: 9; Surge Value: 13
      AC: 21; Action Points: 0
      Brash Strike (standard action, at_will):
        Attacks Soldier with 13 vs. 20 AC (1d20+9; rolled 4).
        Misses.
        Soldier gains combat advantage (until start of next turn).
    
  Round 7:
    Soldier's turn:
      HP: 3/53; Temp HP: 0; Surges: 1; Surge Value: 13
      AC: 20; Action Points: 0
      Conditions:
        Combat advantage (until start of next turn).
      Soldier Basic Attack (standard action, at_will):
        Attacks Ragnarok with 23 vs. 21 AC (1d20+13; rolled 10).
        Hits: 6 damage (1d10+4; rolled 2).
        Ragnarok has 20 hp remaining (26 hp - 6 damage).
    Ragnarok's turn:
      HP: 20/50; Temp HP: 0; Surges: 9; Surge Value: 13
      AC: 21; Action Points: 0
      Combat advantage expires.
      Crushing Surge (standard action, at_will):
        Attacks Soldier with 20 vs. 20 AC (1d20+7; rolled 13).
        Hits: 11 damage (1d10+4; rolled 7).
        Ragnarok gains 10 temp hp (had 0; applied 10).
        Soldier has -8 hp remaining (3 hp - 11 damage).
    Soldier has died!
    
  Heroes win!
  Ragnarok takes a short rest.
    Ragnarok has 20 hp; wants at least 44 hp (maximum is 50 hp).
      Ragnarok spends a healing surge (8 remaining).
      Ragnarok heals 13 hp (20 hp -> 33 hp; 0 hp wasted).
      Ragnarok spends a healing surge (7 remaining).
      Ragnarok heals 13 hp (33 hp -> 46 hp; 0 hp wasted).
    Temporary hit points expire.
    Powers recharge:
      Distracting Spate recharges.
      Crushing Blow recharges.
      Second Wind recharges.
    Milestone:
      Ragnarok gains an action point.
      Meliorating Scale Armor +1: enhancement increases to +2.
  
FIGHT #3:
  Roll initiative!
    Ragnarok rolls 14 initiative (1d20+2; rolled 12).
    Soldier rolls 11 initiative (1d20+6; rolled 5).
    Initiative order: 
      Ragnarok
      Soldier
  
  Round 1:
    Ragnarok's turn:
      HP: 46/50; Temp HP: 0; Surges: 7; Surge Value: 13
      AC: 22; Action Points: 1
      Brash Strike (standard action, at_will):
        Attacks Soldier with 23 vs. 20 AC (1d20+9; rolled 14).
        Hits: 14 damage (1d10+8; rolled 6).
        Ragnarok gains 4 temp hp (had 0; applied 4).
        Soldier has 39 hp remaining (53 hp - 14 damage).
        Soldier gains combat advantage (until start of next turn).
      Spend Action Point (free action, encounter):
        Ragnarok spends an action point (0 remaining).
        Ragnarok gains a standard action.
        Spend Action Point has been expended.
      Brash Strike (standard action, at_will):
        Attacks Soldier with 20 vs. 20 AC (1d20+9; rolled 11).
        Hits: 13 damage (1d10+8; rolled 5).
        Ragnarok gains 0 temp hp (had 4; applied 4).
        Soldier has 26 hp remaining (39 hp - 13 damage).
        Soldier gains combat advantage (until start of next turn).
    Soldier's turn:
      HP: 26/53; Temp HP: 0; Surges: 1; Surge Value: 13
      AC: 20; Action Points: 0
      Conditions:
        Combat advantage (until start of next turn).
        Combat advantage (until start of next turn).
      Soldier Encounter Attack (standard action, encounter):
        Attacks Ragnarok with 28 vs. 22 AC (1d20+13; rolled 15).
        Hits: 16 damage (3d8+4; rolled 4, 7, 1).
        Ragnarok deflects 4 damage; 12 gets through (4 temp hp - 16 damage).
        Ragnarok has 34 hp remaining (46 hp - 12 damage).
        Soldier Encounter Attack has been expended.
    
  Round 2:
    Ragnarok's turn:
      HP: 34/50; Temp HP: 0; Surges: 7; Surge Value: 13
      AC: 22; Action Points: 0
      Combat advantage expires.
      Combat advantage expires.
      Brash Strike (standard action, at_will):
        Attacks Soldier with 23 vs. 20 AC (1d20+9; rolled 14).
        Hits: 14 damage (1d10+8; rolled 6).
        Ragnarok gains 4 temp hp (had 0; applied 4).
        Soldier has 12 hp remaining (26 hp - 14 damage).
        Soldier gains combat advantage (until start of next turn).
      Second Wind (minor action, encounter):
        Ragnarok spends a healing surge (6 remaining).
        Ragnarok heals 13 hp (34 hp -> 47 hp; 0 hp wasted).
        Ragnarok gains +2 defense bonus (until end of next turn).
        Second Wind has been expended.
    Soldier's turn:
      HP: 12/53; Temp HP: 0; Surges: 1; Surge Value: 13
      AC: 20; Action Points: 0
      Conditions:
        Combat advantage (until start of next turn).
      Soldier Basic Attack (standard action, at_will):
        Attacks Ragnarok with 29 vs. 24 AC (1d20+13; rolled 16).
        Hits: 7 damage (1d10+4; rolled 3).
        Ragnarok deflects 4 damage; 3 gets through (4 temp hp - 7 damage).
        Ragnarok has 44 hp remaining (47 hp - 3 damage).
    
  Round 3:
    Ragnarok's turn:
      HP: 44/50; Temp HP: 0; Surges: 6; Surge Value: 13
      AC: 24; Action Points: 0
      Combat advantage expires.
      Conditions:
        +2 defense bonus (until end of this turn).
      Distracting Spate (standard action, encounter):
        Attacks Soldier with 19 vs. 20 AC (1d20+7; rolled 12).
        Misses.
        Distracting Spate has been expended.
      +2 defense bonus expires.
    Soldier's turn:
      HP: 12/53; Temp HP: 0; Surges: 1; Surge Value: 13
      AC: 20; Action Points: 0
      Soldier Basic Attack (standard action, at_will):
        Attacks Ragnarok with 17 vs. 22 AC (1d20+11; rolled 6).
        Misses.
    
  Round 4:
    Ragnarok's turn:
      HP: 44/50; Temp HP: 0; Surges: 6; Surge Value: 13
      AC: 22; Action Points: 0
      Crushing Surge (standard action, at_will):
        Attacks Soldier with 22 vs. 20 AC (1d20+7; rolled 15).
        Hits: 12 damage (1d10+4; rolled 8).
        Ragnarok gains 10 temp hp (had 0; applied 10).
        Soldier has 0 hp remaining (12 hp - 12 damage).
    Soldier has died!
    
  Heroes win!
  Ragnarok takes a short rest.
    Ragnarok has 44 hp; wants at least 44 hp (maximum is 50 hp).
    Temporary hit points expire.
    Powers recharge:
      Distracting Spate recharges.
      Spend Action Point recharges.
      Second Wind recharges.
  
FIGHT #4:
  Roll initiative!
    Ragnarok rolls 8 initiative (1d20+2; rolled 6).
    Soldier rolls 20 initiative (1d20+6; rolled 14).
    Initiative order: 
      Soldier
      Ragnarok
  
  Round 1:
    Soldier's turn:
      HP: 53/53; Temp HP: 0; Surges: 1; Surge Value: 13
      AC: 20; Action Points: 0
      Soldier Encounter Attack (standard action, encounter):
        Attacks Ragnarok with 30 vs. 22 AC (1d20+11; rolled 19).
        Hits: 14 damage (3d8+4; rolled 2, 2, 6).
        Ragnarok has 30 hp remaining (44 hp - 14 damage).
        Soldier Encounter Attack has been expended.
    Ragnarok's turn:
      HP: 30/50; Temp HP: 0; Surges: 6; Surge Value: 13
      AC: 22; Action Points: 0
      Second Wind (minor action, encounter):
        Ragnarok spends a healing surge (5 remaining).
        Ragnarok heals 13 hp (30 hp -> 43 hp; 0 hp wasted).
        Ragnarok gains +2 defense bonus (until end of next turn).
        Second Wind has been expended.
      Crushing Blow (standard action, encounter):
        Attacks Soldier with 10 vs. 20 AC (1d20+7; rolled 3).
        Misses.
        Crushing Blow has been expended.
    
  Round 2:
    Soldier's turn:
      HP: 53/53; Temp HP: 0; Surges: 1; Surge Value: 13
      AC: 20; Action Points: 0
      Soldier Basic Attack (standard action, at_will):
        Attacks Ragnarok with 20 vs. 24 AC (1d20+11; rolled 9).
        Misses.
    Ragnarok's turn:
      HP: 43/50; Temp HP: 0; Surges: 5; Surge Value: 13
      AC: 24; Action Points: 0
      Conditions:
        +2 defense bonus (until end of this turn).
      Crushing Surge (standard action, at_will):
        Attacks Soldier with 26 vs. 20 AC (1d20+7; rolled 19).
        Hits: 5 damage (1d10+4; rolled 1).
        Ragnarok gains 10 temp hp (had 0; applied 10).
        Soldier has 48 hp remaining (53 hp - 5 damage).
      +2 defense bonus expires.
    
  Round 3:
    Soldier's turn:
      HP: 48/53; Temp HP: 0; Surges: 1; Surge Value: 13
      AC: 20; Action Points: 0
      Soldier Basic Attack (standard action, at_will):
        Attacks Ragnarok with 29 vs. 22 AC (1d20+11; rolled 18).
        Hits: 9 damage (1d10+4; rolled 5).
        Ragnarok deflects 9 damage; 0 gets through (10 temp hp - 9 damage).
        Ragnarok has 43 hp remaining (43 hp - 0 damage).
    Ragnarok's turn:
      HP: 43/50; Temp HP: 1; Surges: 5; Surge Value: 13
      AC: 22; Action Points: 0
      Distracting Spate (standard action, encounter):
        Attacks Soldier with 9 vs. 20 AC (1d20+7; rolled 2).
        Misses.
        Distracting Spate has been expended.
    
  Round 4:
    Soldier's turn:
      HP: 48/53; Temp HP: 0; Surges: 1; Surge Value: 13
      AC: 20; Action Points: 0
      Soldier Basic Attack (standard action, at_will):
        Attacks Ragnarok with 31 vs. 22 AC (1d20+11; rolled 20).
        Crits: 14 damage (1d10[max]+4; rolled max).
        Ragnarok deflects 1 damage; 13 gets through (1 temp hp - 14 damage).
        Ragnarok has 30 hp remaining (43 hp - 13 damage).
    Ragnarok's turn:
      HP: 30/50; Temp HP: 0; Surges: 5; Surge Value: 13
      AC: 22; Action Points: 0
      Crushing Surge (standard action, at_will):
        Attacks Soldier with 22 vs. 20 AC (1d20+7; rolled 15).
        Hits: 12 damage (1d10+4; rolled 8).
        Ragnarok gains 10 temp hp (had 0; applied 10).
        Soldier has 36 hp remaining (48 hp - 12 damage).
    
  Round 5:
    Soldier's turn:
      HP: 36/53; Temp HP: 0; Surges: 1; Surge Value: 13
      AC: 20; Action Points: 0
      Soldier Basic Attack (standard action, at_will):
        Attacks Ragnarok with 19 vs. 22 AC (1d20+11; rolled 8).
        Misses.
    Ragnarok's turn:
      HP: 30/50; Temp HP: 10; Surges: 5; Surge Value: 13
      AC: 22; Action Points: 0
      Crushing Surge (standard action, at_will):
        Attacks Soldier with 21 vs. 20 AC (1d20+7; rolled 14).
        Hits: 13 damage (1d10+4; rolled 9).
        Ragnarok gains 0 temp hp (had 10; applied 10).
        Soldier has 23 hp remaining (36 hp - 13 damage).
    
  Round 6:
    Soldier's turn:
      HP: 23/53; Temp HP: 0; Surges: 1; Surge Value: 13
      AC: 20; Action Points: 0
      Soldier Basic Attack (standard action, at_will):
        Attacks Ragnarok with 24 vs. 22 AC (1d20+11; rolled 13).
        Hits: 14 damage (1d10+4; rolled 10).
        Ragnarok deflects 10 damage; 4 gets through (10 temp hp - 14 damage).
        Ragnarok has 26 hp remaining (30 hp - 4 damage).
    Ragnarok's turn:
      HP: 26/50; Temp HP: 0; Surges: 5; Surge Value: 13
      AC: 22; Action Points: 0
      Crushing Surge (standard action, at_will):
        Attacks Soldier with 10 vs. 20 AC (1d20+7; rolled 3).
        Misses.
        Ragnarok gains 4 temp hp (had 0; applied 4).
    
  Round 7:
    Soldier's turn:
      HP: 23/53; Temp HP: 0; Surges: 1; Surge Value: 13
      AC: 20; Action Points: 0
      Soldier Basic Attack (standard action, at_will):
        Attacks Ragnarok with 27 vs. 22 AC (1d20+11; rolled 16).
        Hits: 13 damage (1d10+4; rolled 9).
        Ragnarok deflects 4 damage; 9 gets through (4 temp hp - 13 damage).
        Ragnarok has 17 hp remaining (26 hp - 9 damage).
    Ragnarok's turn:
      HP: 17/50; Temp HP: 0; Surges: 5; Surge Value: 13
      AC: 22; Action Points: 0
      Crushing Surge (standard action, at_will):
        Attacks Soldier with 14 vs. 20 AC (1d20+7; rolled 7).
        Misses.
        Ragnarok gains 4 temp hp (had 0; applied 4).
    
  Round 8:
    Soldier's turn:
      HP: 23/53; Temp HP: 0; Surges: 1; Surge Value: 13
      AC: 20; Action Points: 0
      Soldier Basic Attack (standard action, at_will):
        Attacks Ragnarok with 15 vs. 22 AC (1d20+11; rolled 4).
        Misses.
    Ragnarok's turn:
      HP: 17/50; Temp HP: 4; Surges: 5; Surge Value: 13
      AC: 22; Action Points: 0
      Brash Strike (standard action, at_will):
        Attacks Soldier with 18 vs. 20 AC (1d20+9; rolled 9).
        Misses.
        Soldier gains combat advantage (until start of next turn).
    
  Round 9:
    Soldier's turn:
      HP: 23/53; Temp HP: 0; Surges: 1; Surge Value: 13
      AC: 20; Action Points: 0
      Conditions:
        Combat advantage (until start of next turn).
      Soldier Basic Attack (standard action, at_will):
        Attacks Ragnarok with 14 vs. 22 AC (1d20+13; rolled 1).
        Misses.
    Ragnarok's turn:
      HP: 17/50; Temp HP: 4; Surges: 5; Surge Value: 13
      AC: 22; Action Points: 0
      Combat advantage expires.
      Crushing Surge (standard action, at_will):
        Attacks Soldier with 11 vs. 20 AC (1d20+7; rolled 4).
        Misses.
        Ragnarok gains 0 temp hp (had 4; applied 4).
    
  Round 10:
    Soldier's turn:
      HP: 23/53; Temp HP: 0; Surges: 1; Surge Value: 13
      AC: 20; Action Points: 0
      Soldier Basic Attack (standard action, at_will):
        Attacks Ragnarok with 18 vs. 22 AC (1d20+11; rolled 7).
        Misses.
    Ragnarok's turn:
      HP: 17/50; Temp HP: 4; Surges: 5; Surge Value: 13
      AC: 22; Action Points: 0
      Brash Strike (standard action, at_will):
        Attacks Soldier with 16 vs. 20 AC (1d20+9; rolled 7).
        Misses.
        Soldier gains combat advantage (until start of next turn).
    
  Round 11:
    Soldier's turn:
      HP: 23/53; Temp HP: 0; Surges: 1; Surge Value: 13
      AC: 20; Action Points: 0
      Conditions:
        Combat advantage (until start of next turn).
      Soldier Basic Attack (standard action, at_will):
        Attacks Ragnarok with 28 vs. 22 AC (1d20+13; rolled 15).
        Hits: 9 damage (1d10+4; rolled 5).
        Ragnarok deflects 4 damage; 5 gets through (4 temp hp - 9 damage).
        Ragnarok has 12 hp remaining (17 hp - 5 damage).
    Ragnarok's turn:
      HP: 12/50; Temp HP: 0; Surges: 5; Surge Value: 13
      AC: 22; Action Points: 0
      Combat advantage expires.
      Crushing Surge (standard action, at_will):
        Attacks Soldier with 12 vs. 20 AC (1d20+7; rolled 5).
        Misses.
        Ragnarok gains 4 temp hp (had 0; applied 4).
    
  Round 12:
    Soldier's turn:
      HP: 23/53; Temp HP: 0; Surges: 1; Surge Value: 13
      AC: 20; Action Points: 0
      Soldier Basic Attack (standard action, at_will):
        Attacks Ragnarok with 22 vs. 22 AC (1d20+11; rolled 11).
        Hits: 11 damage (1d10+4; rolled 7).
        Ragnarok deflects 4 damage; 7 gets through (4 temp hp - 11 damage).
        Ragnarok has 5 hp remaining (12 hp - 7 damage).
    Ragnarok's turn:
      HP: 5/50; Temp HP: 0; Surges: 5; Surge Value: 13
      AC: 22; Action Points: 0
      Crushing Surge (standard action, at_will):
        Attacks Soldier with 8 vs. 20 AC (1d20+7; rolled 1).
        Misses.
        Ragnarok gains 4 temp hp (had 0; applied 4).
    
  Round 13:
    Soldier's turn:
      HP: 23/53; Temp HP: 0; Surges: 1; Surge Value: 13
      AC: 20; Action Points: 0
      Soldier Basic Attack (standard action, at_will):
        Attacks Ragnarok with 17 vs. 22 AC (1d20+11; rolled 6).
        Misses.
    Ragnarok's turn:
      HP: 5/50; Temp HP: 4; Surges: 5; Surge Value: 13
      AC: 22; Action Points: 0
      Crushing Surge (standard action, at_will):
        Attacks Soldier with 21 vs. 20 AC (1d20+7; rolled 14).
        Hits: 7 damage (1d10+4; rolled 3).
        Ragnarok gains 6 temp hp (had 4; applied 10).
        Soldier has 16 hp remaining (23 hp - 7 damage).
    
  Round 14:
    Soldier's turn:
      HP: 16/53; Temp HP: 0; Surges: 1; Surge Value: 13
      AC: 20; Action Points: 0
      Soldier Basic Attack (standard action, at_will):
        Attacks Ragnarok with 28 vs. 22 AC (1d20+11; rolled 17).
        Hits: 13 damage (1d10+4; rolled 9).
        Ragnarok deflects 10 damage; 3 gets through (10 temp hp - 13 damage).
        Ragnarok has 2 hp remaining (5 hp - 3 damage).
    Ragnarok's turn:
      HP: 2/50; Temp HP: 0; Surges: 5; Surge Value: 13
      AC: 22; Action Points: 0
      Brash Strike (standard action, at_will):
        Attacks Soldier with 11 vs. 20 AC (1d20+9; rolled 2).
        Misses.
        Soldier gains combat advantage (until start of next turn).
    
  Round 15:
    Soldier's turn:
      HP: 16/53; Temp HP: 0; Surges: 1; Surge Value: 13
      AC: 20; Action Points: 0
      Conditions:
        Combat advantage (until start of next turn).
      Soldier Basic Attack (standard action, at_will):
        Attacks Ragnarok with 15 vs. 22 AC (1d20+13; rolled 2).
        Misses.
    Ragnarok's turn:
      HP: 2/50; Temp HP: 0; Surges: 5; Surge Value: 13
      AC: 22; Action Points: 0
      Combat advantage expires.
      Brash Strike (standard action, at_will):
        Attacks Soldier with 26 vs. 20 AC (1d20+9; rolled 17).
        Hits: 18 damage (1d10+8; rolled 10).
        Ragnarok gains 4 temp hp (had 0; applied 4).
        Soldier has -2 hp remaining (16 hp - 18 damage).
        Soldier gains combat advantage (until start of next turn).
    Soldier has died!
    
  Heroes win!
  Ragnarok takes a short rest.
    Ragnarok has 2 hp; wants at least 44 hp (maximum is 50 hp).
      Ragnarok spends a healing surge (4 remaining).
      Ragnarok heals 13 hp (2 hp -> 15 hp; 0 hp wasted).
      Ragnarok spends a healing surge (3 remaining).
      Ragnarok heals 13 hp (15 hp -> 28 hp; 0 hp wasted).
      Ragnarok spends a healing surge (2 remaining).
      Ragnarok heals 13 hp (28 hp -> 41 hp; 0 hp wasted).
      Ragnarok spends a healing surge (1 remaining).
      Ragnarok heals 13 hp (41 hp -> 50 hp; 4 hp wasted).
    Temporary hit points expire.
    Powers recharge:
      Distracting Spate recharges.
      Crushing Blow recharges.
      Second Wind recharges.
    Milestone:
      Ragnarok gains an action point.
      Meliorating Scale Armor +1: enhancement increases to +3.
  
FIGHT #5:
  Roll initiative!
    Ragnarok rolls 6 initiative (1d20+2; rolled 4).
    Soldier rolls 13 initiative (1d20+6; rolled 7).
    Initiative order: 
      Soldier
      Ragnarok
  
  Round 1:
    Soldier's turn:
      HP: 53/53; Temp HP: 0; Surges: 1; Surge Value: 13
      AC: 20; Action Points: 0
      Soldier Encounter Attack (standard action, encounter):
        Attacks Ragnarok with 16 vs. 23 AC (1d20+11; rolled 5).
        Misses.
        Soldier Encounter Attack has been expended.
    Ragnarok's turn:
      HP: 50/50; Temp HP: 0; Surges: 1; Surge Value: 13
      AC: 23; Action Points: 1
      Brash Strike (standard action, at_will):
        Attacks Soldier with 13 vs. 20 AC (1d20+9; rolled 4).
        Misses.
        Soldier gains combat advantage (until start of next turn).
      Spend Action Point (free action, encounter):
        Ragnarok spends an action point (0 remaining).
        Ragnarok gains a standard action.
        Spend Action Point has been expended.
      Distracting Spate (standard action, encounter):
        Attacks Soldier with 13 vs. 20 AC (1d20+7; rolled 6).
        Misses.
        Distracting Spate has been expended.
    
  Round 2:
    Soldier's turn:
      HP: 53/53; Temp HP: 0; Surges: 1; Surge Value: 13
      AC: 20; Action Points: 0
      Conditions:
        Combat advantage (until start of next turn).
      Soldier Basic Attack (standard action, at_will):
        Attacks Ragnarok with 18 vs. 23 AC (1d20+13; rolled 5).
        Misses.
    Ragnarok's turn:
      HP: 50/50; Temp HP: 0; Surges: 1; Surge Value: 13
      AC: 23; Action Points: 0
      Combat advantage expires.
      Brash Strike (standard action, at_will):
        Attacks Soldier with 19 vs. 20 AC (1d20+9; rolled 10).
        Misses.
        Soldier gains combat advantage (until start of next turn).
    
  Round 3:
    Soldier's turn:
      HP: 53/53; Temp HP: 0; Surges: 1; Surge Value: 13
      AC: 20; Action Points: 0
      Conditions:
        Combat advantage (until start of next turn).
      Soldier Basic Attack (standard action, at_will):
        Attacks Ragnarok with 28 vs. 23 AC (1d20+13; rolled 15).
        Hits: 13 damage (1d10+4; rolled 9).
        Ragnarok has 37 hp remaining (50 hp - 13 damage).
    Ragnarok's turn:
      HP: 37/50; Temp HP: 0; Surges: 1; Surge Value: 13
      AC: 23; Action Points: 0
      Combat advantage expires.
      Crushing Surge (standard action, at_will):
        Attacks Soldier with 16 vs. 20 AC (1d20+7; rolled 9).
        Misses.
        Ragnarok gains 4 temp hp (had 0; applied 4).
      Second Wind (minor action, encounter):
        Ragnarok spends a healing surge (0 remaining).
        Ragnarok heals 13 hp (37 hp -> 50 hp; 0 hp wasted).
        Ragnarok gains +2 defense bonus (until end of next turn).
        Second Wind has been expended.
    
  Round 4:
    Soldier's turn:
      HP: 53/53; Temp HP: 0; Surges: 1; Surge Value: 13
      AC: 20; Action Points: 0
      Soldier Basic Attack (standard action, at_will):
        Attacks Ragnarok with 16 vs. 25 AC (1d20+11; rolled 5).
        Misses.
    Ragnarok's turn:
      HP: 50/50; Temp HP: 4; Surges: 0; Surge Value: 13
      AC: 25; Action Points: 0
      Conditions:
        +2 defense bonus (until end of this turn).
      Crushing Blow (standard action, encounter):
        Attacks Soldier with 17 vs. 20 AC (1d20+7; rolled 10).
        Misses.
        Crushing Blow has been expended.
      +2 defense bonus expires.
    
  Round 5:
    Soldier's turn:
      HP: 53/53; Temp HP: 0; Surges: 1; Surge Value: 13
      AC: 20; Action Points: 0
      Soldier Basic Attack (standard action, at_will):
        Attacks Ragnarok with 31 vs. 23 AC (1d20+11; rolled 20).
        Crits: 14 damage (1d10[max]+4; rolled max).
        Ragnarok deflects 4 damage; 10 gets through (4 temp hp - 14 damage).
        Ragnarok has 40 hp remaining (50 hp - 10 damage).
    Ragnarok's turn:
      HP: 40/50; Temp HP: 0; Surges: 0; Surge Value: 13
      AC: 23; Action Points: 0
      Brash Strike (standard action, at_will):
        Attacks Soldier with 10 vs. 20 AC (1d20+9; rolled 1).
        Misses.
        Soldier gains combat advantage (until start of next turn).
    
  Round 6:
    Soldier's turn:
      HP: 53/53; Temp HP: 0; Surges: 1; Surge Value: 13
      AC: 20; Action Points: 0
      Conditions:
        Combat advantage (until start of next turn).
      Soldier Basic Attack (standard action, at_will):
        Attacks Ragnarok with 24 vs. 23 AC (1d20+13; rolled 11).
        Hits: 10 damage (1d10+4; rolled 6).
        Ragnarok has 30 hp remaining (40 hp - 10 damage).
    Ragnarok's turn:
      HP: 30/50; Temp HP: 0; Surges: 0; Surge Value: 13
      AC: 23; Action Points: 0
      Combat advantage expires.
      Brash Strike (standard action, at_will):
        Attacks Soldier with 29 vs. 20 AC (1d20+9; rolled 20).
        Crits: 23 damage (1d10[max]+8 + 1d12; rolled max + 5).
        Ragnarok gains 4 temp hp (had 0; applied 4).
        Soldier has 30 hp remaining (53 hp - 23 damage).
        Soldier gains combat advantage (until start of next turn).
    
  Round 7:
    Soldier's turn:
      HP: 30/53; Temp HP: 0; Surges: 1; Surge Value: 13
      AC: 20; Action Points: 0
      Conditions:
        Combat advantage (until start of next turn).
      Soldier Basic Attack (standard action, at_will):
        Attacks Ragnarok with 16 vs. 23 AC (1d20+13; rolled 3).
        Misses.
    Ragnarok's turn:
      HP: 30/50; Temp HP: 4; Surges: 0; Surge Value: 13
      AC: 23; Action Points: 0
      Combat advantage expires.
      Crushing Surge (standard action, at_will):
        Attacks Soldier with 15 vs. 20 AC (1d20+7; rolled 8).
        Misses.
        Ragnarok gains 0 temp hp (had 4; applied 4).
    
  Round 8:
    Soldier's turn:
      HP: 30/53; Temp HP: 0; Surges: 1; Surge Value: 13
      AC: 20; Action Points: 0
      Soldier Basic Attack (standard action, at_will):
        Attacks Ragnarok with 21 vs. 23 AC (1d20+11; rolled 10).
        Misses.
    Ragnarok's turn:
      HP: 30/50; Temp HP: 4; Surges: 0; Surge Value: 13
      AC: 23; Action Points: 0
      Crushing Surge (standard action, at_will):
        Attacks Soldier with 26 vs. 20 AC (1d20+7; rolled 19).
        Hits: 13 damage (1d10+4; rolled 9).
        Ragnarok gains 6 temp hp (had 4; applied 10).
        Soldier has 17 hp remaining (30 hp - 13 damage).
    
  Round 9:
    Soldier's turn:
      HP: 17/53; Temp HP: 0; Surges: 1; Surge Value: 13
      AC: 20; Action Points: 0
      Soldier Basic Attack (standard action, at_will):
        Attacks Ragnarok with 25 vs. 23 AC (1d20+11; rolled 14).
        Hits: 10 damage (1d10+4; rolled 6).
        Ragnarok deflects 10 damage; 0 gets through (10 temp hp - 10 damage).
        Ragnarok has 30 hp remaining (30 hp - 0 damage).
    Ragnarok's turn:
      HP: 30/50; Temp HP: 0; Surges: 0; Surge Value: 13
      AC: 23; Action Points: 0
      Brash Strike (standard action, at_will):
        Attacks Soldier with 19 vs. 20 AC (1d20+9; rolled 10).
        Misses.
        Soldier gains combat advantage (until start of next turn).
    
  Round 10:
    Soldier's turn:
      HP: 17/53; Temp HP: 0; Surges: 1; Surge Value: 13
      AC: 20; Action Points: 0
      Conditions:
        Combat advantage (until start of next turn).
      Soldier Basic Attack (standard action, at_will):
        Attacks Ragnarok with 17 vs. 23 AC (1d20+13; rolled 4).
        Misses.
    Ragnarok's turn:
      HP: 30/50; Temp HP: 0; Surges: 0; Surge Value: 13
      AC: 23; Action Points: 0
      Combat advantage expires.
      Crushing Surge (standard action, at_will):
        Attacks Soldier with 11 vs. 20 AC (1d20+7; rolled 4).
        Misses.
        Ragnarok gains 4 temp hp (had 0; applied 4).
    
  Round 11:
    Soldier's turn:
      HP: 17/53; Temp HP: 0; Surges: 1; Surge Value: 13
      AC: 20; Action Points: 0
      Soldier Basic Attack (standard action, at_will):
        Attacks Ragnarok with 24 vs. 23 AC (1d20+11; rolled 13).
        Hits: 12 damage (1d10+4; rolled 8).
        Ragnarok deflects 4 damage; 8 gets through (4 temp hp - 12 damage).
        Ragnarok has 22 hp remaining (30 hp - 8 damage).
    Ragnarok's turn:
      HP: 22/50; Temp HP: 0; Surges: 0; Surge Value: 13
      AC: 23; Action Points: 0
      Brash Strike (standard action, at_will):
        Attacks Soldier with 13 vs. 20 AC (1d20+9; rolled 4).
        Misses.
        Soldier gains combat advantage (until start of next turn).
    
  Round 12:
    Soldier's turn:
      HP: 17/53; Temp HP: 0; Surges: 1; Surge Value: 13
      AC: 20; Action Points: 0
      Conditions:
        Combat advantage (until start of next turn).
      Soldier Basic Attack (standard action, at_will):
        Attacks Ragnarok with 33 vs. 23 AC (1d20+13; rolled 20).
        Crits: 14 damage (1d10[max]+4; rolled max).
        Ragnarok has 8 hp remaining (22 hp - 14 damage).
    Ragnarok's turn:
      HP: 8/50; Temp HP: 0; Surges: 0; Surge Value: 13
      AC: 23; Action Points: 0
      Combat advantage expires.
      Brash Strike (standard action, at_will):
        Attacks Soldier with 28 vs. 20 AC (1d20+9; rolled 19).
        Hits: 14 damage (1d10+8; rolled 6).
        Ragnarok gains 4 temp hp (had 0; applied 4).
        Soldier has 3 hp remaining (17 hp - 14 damage).
        Soldier gains combat advantage (until start of next turn).
    
  Round 13:
    Soldier's turn:
      HP: 3/53; Temp HP: 0; Surges: 1; Surge Value: 13
      AC: 20; Action Points: 0
      Conditions:
        Combat advantage (until start of next turn).
      Soldier Basic Attack (standard action, at_will):
        Attacks Ragnarok with 32 vs. 23 AC (1d20+13; rolled 19).
        Hits: 14 damage (1d10+4; rolled 10).
        Ragnarok deflects 4 damage; 10 gets through (4 temp hp - 14 damage).
        Ragnarok has -2 hp remaining (8 hp - 10 damage).
    Ragnarok's turn:
      HP: -2/50; Temp HP: 0; Surges: 0; Surge Value: 13
      AC: 23; Action Points: 0
      Combat advantage expires.
      Ragnarok is dying (0 death saves failed).
        Rolls death saving throw and gets a 15 (1d20; rolled 15).
        Passes.
    
  Round 14:
    Soldier's turn:
      HP: 3/53; Temp HP: 0; Surges: 1; Surge Value: 13
      AC: 20; Action Points: 0
      Soldier Basic Attack (standard action, at_will):
        Attacks Ragnarok with 30 vs. 23 AC (1d20+11; rolled 19).
        Hits: 9 damage (1d10+4; rolled 5).
        Ragnarok has -11 hp remaining (-2 hp - 9 damage).
    Ragnarok's turn:
      HP: -11/50; Temp HP: 0; Surges: 0; Surge Value: 13
      AC: 23; Action Points: 0
      Ragnarok is dying (0 death saves failed).
        Rolls death saving throw and gets a 17 (1d20; rolled 17).
        Passes.
    
  Round 15:
    Soldier's turn:
      HP: 3/53; Temp HP: 0; Surges: 1; Surge Value: 13
      AC: 20; Action Points: 0
      Soldier Basic Attack (standard action, at_will):
        Attacks Ragnarok with 25 vs. 23 AC (1d20+11; rolled 14).
        Hits: 12 damage (1d10+4; rolled 8).
        Ragnarok has -23 hp remaining (-11 hp - 12 damage).
    Ragnarok's turn:
      HP: -23/50; Temp HP: 0; Surges: 0; Surge Value: 13
      AC: 23; Action Points: 0
      Ragnarok is dying (0 death saves failed).
        Rolls death saving throw and gets a 4 (1d20; rolled 4).
        Fails. 2 failures remaining before death.
    
  Round 16:
    Soldier's turn:
      HP: 3/53; Temp HP: 0; Surges: 1; Surge Value: 13
      AC: 20; Action Points: 0
      Soldier Basic Attack (standard action, at_will):
        Attacks Ragnarok with 27 vs. 23 AC (1d20+11; rolled 16).
        Hits: 7 damage (1d10+4; rolled 3).
        Ragnarok has -30 hp remaining (-23 hp - 7 damage).
    Ragnarok has died!
    
  Villains win!
```
[/sblock]
[sblock=Example of 5 fight(s) survived (79.2% chance)

```
FIGHT #1:
  Roll initiative!
    Ragnarok rolls 11 initiative (1d20+2; rolled 9).
    Soldier rolls 23 initiative (1d20+6; rolled 17).
    Initiative order: 
      Soldier
      Ragnarok
  
  Round 1:
    Soldier's turn:
      HP: 53/53; Temp HP: 0; Surges: 1; Surge Value: 13
      AC: 20; Action Points: 0
      Soldier Basic Attack (standard action, at_will):
        Attacks Ragnarok with 28 vs. 21 AC (1d20+11; rolled 17).
        Hits: 14 damage (1d10+4; rolled 10).
        Ragnarok has 36 hp remaining (50 hp - 14 damage).
    Ragnarok's turn:
      HP: 36/50; Temp HP: 0; Surges: 13; Surge Value: 13
      AC: 21; Action Points: 1
      Crushing Surge (standard action, at_will):
        Attacks Soldier with 11 vs. 20 AC (1d20+7; rolled 4).
        Misses.
        Ragnarok gains 4 temp hp (had 0; applied 4).
      Second Wind (minor action, encounter):
        Ragnarok spends a healing surge (12 remaining).
        Ragnarok heals 13 hp (36 hp -> 49 hp; 0 hp wasted).
        Ragnarok gains +2 defense bonus (until end of next turn).
        Second Wind has been expended.
      Spend Action Point (free action, encounter):
        Ragnarok spends an action point (0 remaining).
        Ragnarok gains a standard action.
        Spend Action Point has been expended.
      Knee Breaker (standard action, daily):
        Attacks Soldier with 26 vs. 20 AC (1d20+7; rolled 19).
        Hits: 23 damage (2d10+8; rolled 6, 9).
        Ragnarok gains 6 temp hp (had 4; applied 10).
        Soldier has 30 hp remaining (53 hp - 23 damage).
        Knee Breaker has been expended.
    
  Round 2:
    Soldier's turn:
      HP: 30/53; Temp HP: 0; Surges: 1; Surge Value: 13
      AC: 20; Action Points: 0
      Soldier Encounter Attack (standard action, encounter):
        Attacks Ragnarok with 18 vs. 23 AC (1d20+11; rolled 7).
        Misses.
        Soldier Encounter Attack has been expended.
    Ragnarok's turn:
      HP: 49/50; Temp HP: 10; Surges: 12; Surge Value: 13
      AC: 23; Action Points: 0
      Conditions:
        +2 defense bonus (until end of this turn).
      Crushing Surge (standard action, at_will):
        Attacks Soldier with 24 vs. 20 AC (1d20+7; rolled 17).
        Hits: 10 damage (1d10+4; rolled 6).
        Ragnarok gains 0 temp hp (had 10; applied 10).
        Soldier has 20 hp remaining (30 hp - 10 damage).
      +2 defense bonus expires.
    
  Round 3:
    Soldier's turn:
      HP: 20/53; Temp HP: 0; Surges: 1; Surge Value: 13
      AC: 20; Action Points: 0
      Soldier Basic Attack (standard action, at_will):
        Attacks Ragnarok with 27 vs. 21 AC (1d20+11; rolled 16).
        Hits: 5 damage (1d10+4; rolled 1).
        Ragnarok deflects 5 damage; 0 gets through (10 temp hp - 5 damage).
        Ragnarok has 49 hp remaining (49 hp - 0 damage).
    Ragnarok's turn:
      HP: 49/50; Temp HP: 5; Surges: 12; Surge Value: 13
      AC: 21; Action Points: 0
      Brash Strike (standard action, at_will):
        Attacks Soldier with 27 vs. 20 AC (1d20+9; rolled 18).
        Hits: 17 damage (1d10+8; rolled 9).
        Ragnarok gains 0 temp hp (had 5; applied 4).
        Soldier has 3 hp remaining (20 hp - 17 damage).
        Soldier gains combat advantage (until start of next turn).
    
  Round 4:
    Soldier's turn:
      HP: 3/53; Temp HP: 0; Surges: 1; Surge Value: 13
      AC: 20; Action Points: 0
      Conditions:
        Combat advantage (until start of next turn).
      Soldier Basic Attack (standard action, at_will):
        Attacks Ragnarok with 27 vs. 21 AC (1d20+13; rolled 14).
        Hits: 14 damage (1d10+4; rolled 10).
        Ragnarok deflects 5 damage; 9 gets through (5 temp hp - 14 damage).
        Ragnarok has 40 hp remaining (49 hp - 9 damage).
    Ragnarok's turn:
      HP: 40/50; Temp HP: 0; Surges: 12; Surge Value: 13
      AC: 21; Action Points: 0
      Combat advantage expires.
      Brash Strike (standard action, at_will):
        Attacks Soldier with 29 vs. 20 AC (1d20+9; rolled 20).
        Crits: 19 damage (1d10[max]+8 + 1d12; rolled max + 1).
        Ragnarok gains 4 temp hp (had 0; applied 4).
        Soldier has -16 hp remaining (3 hp - 19 damage).
        Soldier gains combat advantage (until start of next turn).
    Soldier has died!
    
  Heroes win!
  Ragnarok takes a short rest.
    Ragnarok has 40 hp; wants at least 44 hp (maximum is 50 hp).
      Ragnarok spends a healing surge (11 remaining).
      Ragnarok heals 13 hp (40 hp -> 50 hp; 3 hp wasted).
    Temporary hit points expire.
    Powers recharge:
      Spend Action Point recharges.
      Second Wind recharges.
  
FIGHT #2:
  Roll initiative!
    Ragnarok rolls 21 initiative (1d20+2; rolled 19).
    Soldier rolls 12 initiative (1d20+6; rolled 6).
    Initiative order: 
      Ragnarok
      Soldier
  
  Round 1:
    Ragnarok's turn:
      HP: 50/50; Temp HP: 0; Surges: 11; Surge Value: 13
      AC: 21; Action Points: 0
      Crushing Blow (standard action, encounter):
        Attacks Soldier with 18 vs. 20 AC (1d20+7; rolled 11).
        Misses.
        Crushing Blow has been expended.
    Soldier's turn:
      HP: 53/53; Temp HP: 0; Surges: 1; Surge Value: 13
      AC: 20; Action Points: 0
      Soldier Encounter Attack (standard action, encounter):
        Attacks Ragnarok with 29 vs. 21 AC (1d20+11; rolled 18).
        Hits: 17 damage (3d8+4; rolled 5, 7, 1).
        Ragnarok has 33 hp remaining (50 hp - 17 damage).
        Soldier Encounter Attack has been expended.
    
  Round 2:
    Ragnarok's turn:
      HP: 33/50; Temp HP: 0; Surges: 11; Surge Value: 13
      AC: 21; Action Points: 0
      Brash Strike (standard action, at_will):
        Attacks Soldier with 28 vs. 20 AC (1d20+9; rolled 19).
        Hits: 16 damage (1d10+8; rolled 8).
        Ragnarok gains 4 temp hp (had 0; applied 4).
        Soldier has 37 hp remaining (53 hp - 16 damage).
        Soldier gains combat advantage (until start of next turn).
      Second Wind (minor action, encounter):
        Ragnarok spends a healing surge (10 remaining).
        Ragnarok heals 13 hp (33 hp -> 46 hp; 0 hp wasted).
        Ragnarok gains +2 defense bonus (until end of next turn).
        Second Wind has been expended.
    Soldier's turn:
      HP: 37/53; Temp HP: 0; Surges: 1; Surge Value: 13
      AC: 20; Action Points: 0
      Conditions:
        Combat advantage (until start of next turn).
      Soldier Basic Attack (standard action, at_will):
        Attacks Ragnarok with 16 vs. 23 AC (1d20+13; rolled 3).
        Misses.
    
  Round 3:
    Ragnarok's turn:
      HP: 46/50; Temp HP: 4; Surges: 10; Surge Value: 13
      AC: 23; Action Points: 0
      Combat advantage expires.
      Conditions:
        +2 defense bonus (until end of this turn).
      Brash Strike (standard action, at_will):
        Attacks Soldier with 27 vs. 20 AC (1d20+9; rolled 18).
        Hits: 13 damage (1d10+8; rolled 5).
        Ragnarok gains 0 temp hp (had 4; applied 4).
        Soldier has 24 hp remaining (37 hp - 13 damage).
        Soldier gains combat advantage (until start of next turn).
      +2 defense bonus expires.
    Soldier's turn:
      HP: 24/53; Temp HP: 0; Surges: 1; Surge Value: 13
      AC: 20; Action Points: 0
      Conditions:
        Combat advantage (until start of next turn).
      Soldier Basic Attack (standard action, at_will):
        Attacks Ragnarok with 22 vs. 21 AC (1d20+13; rolled 9).
        Hits: 9 damage (1d10+4; rolled 5).
        Ragnarok deflects 4 damage; 5 gets through (4 temp hp - 9 damage).
        Ragnarok has 41 hp remaining (46 hp - 5 damage).
    
  Round 4:
    Ragnarok's turn:
      HP: 41/50; Temp HP: 0; Surges: 10; Surge Value: 13
      AC: 21; Action Points: 0
      Combat advantage expires.
      Crushing Surge (standard action, at_will):
        Attacks Soldier with 22 vs. 20 AC (1d20+7; rolled 15).
        Hits: 14 damage (1d10+4; rolled 10).
        Ragnarok gains 10 temp hp (had 0; applied 10).
        Soldier has 10 hp remaining (24 hp - 14 damage).
    Soldier's turn:
      HP: 10/53; Temp HP: 0; Surges: 1; Surge Value: 13
      AC: 20; Action Points: 0
      Soldier Basic Attack (standard action, at_will):
        Attacks Ragnarok with 26 vs. 21 AC (1d20+11; rolled 15).
        Hits: 5 damage (1d10+4; rolled 1).
        Ragnarok deflects 5 damage; 0 gets through (10 temp hp - 5 damage).
        Ragnarok has 41 hp remaining (41 hp - 0 damage).
    
  Round 5:
    Ragnarok's turn:
      HP: 41/50; Temp HP: 5; Surges: 10; Surge Value: 13
      AC: 21; Action Points: 0
      Distracting Spate (standard action, encounter):
        Attacks Soldier with 8 vs. 20 AC (1d20+7; rolled 1).
        Misses.
        Distracting Spate has been expended.
    Soldier's turn:
      HP: 10/53; Temp HP: 0; Surges: 1; Surge Value: 13
      AC: 20; Action Points: 0
      Soldier Basic Attack (standard action, at_will):
        Attacks Ragnarok with 25 vs. 21 AC (1d20+11; rolled 14).
        Hits: 10 damage (1d10+4; rolled 6).
        Ragnarok deflects 5 damage; 5 gets through (5 temp hp - 10 damage).
        Ragnarok has 36 hp remaining (41 hp - 5 damage).
    
  Round 6:
    Ragnarok's turn:
      HP: 36/50; Temp HP: 0; Surges: 10; Surge Value: 13
      AC: 21; Action Points: 0
      Brash Strike (standard action, at_will):
        Attacks Soldier with 16 vs. 20 AC (1d20+9; rolled 7).
        Misses.
        Soldier gains combat advantage (until start of next turn).
    Soldier's turn:
      HP: 10/53; Temp HP: 0; Surges: 1; Surge Value: 13
      AC: 20; Action Points: 0
      Conditions:
        Combat advantage (until start of next turn).
      Soldier Basic Attack (standard action, at_will):
        Attacks Ragnarok with 15 vs. 21 AC (1d20+13; rolled 2).
        Misses.
    
  Round 7:
    Ragnarok's turn:
      HP: 36/50; Temp HP: 0; Surges: 10; Surge Value: 13
      AC: 21; Action Points: 0
      Combat advantage expires.
      Brash Strike (standard action, at_will):
        Attacks Soldier with 27 vs. 20 AC (1d20+9; rolled 18).
        Hits: 10 damage (1d10+8; rolled 2).
        Ragnarok gains 4 temp hp (had 0; applied 4).
        Soldier has 0 hp remaining (10 hp - 10 damage).
        Soldier gains combat advantage (until start of next turn).
    Soldier has died!
    
  Heroes win!
  Ragnarok takes a short rest.
    Ragnarok has 36 hp; wants at least 44 hp (maximum is 50 hp).
      Ragnarok spends a healing surge (9 remaining).
      Ragnarok heals 13 hp (36 hp -> 49 hp; 0 hp wasted).
    Temporary hit points expire.
    Powers recharge:
      Distracting Spate recharges.
      Crushing Blow recharges.
      Second Wind recharges.
    Milestone:
      Ragnarok gains an action point.
      Meliorating Scale Armor +1: enhancement increases to +2.
  
FIGHT #3:
  Roll initiative!
    Ragnarok rolls 9 initiative (1d20+2; rolled 7).
    Soldier rolls 10 initiative (1d20+6; rolled 4).
    Initiative order: 
      Soldier
      Ragnarok
  
  Round 1:
    Soldier's turn:
      HP: 53/53; Temp HP: 0; Surges: 1; Surge Value: 13
      AC: 20; Action Points: 0
      Soldier Basic Attack (standard action, at_will):
        Attacks Ragnarok with 27 vs. 22 AC (1d20+11; rolled 16).
        Hits: 5 damage (1d10+4; rolled 1).
        Ragnarok has 44 hp remaining (49 hp - 5 damage).
    Ragnarok's turn:
      HP: 44/50; Temp HP: 0; Surges: 9; Surge Value: 13
      AC: 22; Action Points: 1
      Brash Strike (standard action, at_will):
        Attacks Soldier with 15 vs. 20 AC (1d20+9; rolled 6).
        Misses.
        Soldier gains combat advantage (until start of next turn).
      Spend Action Point (free action, encounter):
        Ragnarok spends an action point (0 remaining).
        Ragnarok gains a standard action.
        Spend Action Point has been expended.
      Brash Strike (standard action, at_will):
        Attacks Soldier with 22 vs. 20 AC (1d20+9; rolled 13).
        Hits: 17 damage (1d10+8; rolled 9).
        Ragnarok gains 4 temp hp (had 0; applied 4).
        Soldier has 36 hp remaining (53 hp - 17 damage).
        Soldier gains combat advantage (until start of next turn).
    
  Round 2:
    Soldier's turn:
      HP: 36/53; Temp HP: 0; Surges: 1; Surge Value: 13
      AC: 20; Action Points: 0
      Conditions:
        Combat advantage (until start of next turn).
        Combat advantage (until start of next turn).
      Soldier Basic Attack (standard action, at_will):
        Attacks Ragnarok with 15 vs. 22 AC (1d20+13; rolled 2).
        Misses.
    Ragnarok's turn:
      HP: 44/50; Temp HP: 4; Surges: 9; Surge Value: 13
      AC: 22; Action Points: 0
      Combat advantage expires.
      Combat advantage expires.
      Brash Strike (standard action, at_will):
        Attacks Soldier with 25 vs. 20 AC (1d20+9; rolled 16).
        Hits: 16 damage (1d10+8; rolled 8).
        Ragnarok gains 0 temp hp (had 4; applied 4).
        Soldier has 20 hp remaining (36 hp - 16 damage).
        Soldier gains combat advantage (until start of next turn).
    
  Round 3:
    Soldier's turn:
      HP: 20/53; Temp HP: 0; Surges: 1; Surge Value: 13
      AC: 20; Action Points: 0
      Conditions:
        Combat advantage (until start of next turn).
      Soldier Encounter Attack (standard action, encounter):
        Attacks Ragnarok with 16 vs. 22 AC (1d20+13; rolled 3).
        Misses.
        Soldier Encounter Attack has been expended.
    Ragnarok's turn:
      HP: 44/50; Temp HP: 4; Surges: 9; Surge Value: 13
      AC: 22; Action Points: 0
      Combat advantage expires.
      Distracting Spate (standard action, encounter):
        Attacks Soldier with 8 vs. 20 AC (1d20+7; rolled 1).
        Misses.
        Distracting Spate has been expended.
    
  Round 4:
    Soldier's turn:
      HP: 20/53; Temp HP: 0; Surges: 1; Surge Value: 13
      AC: 20; Action Points: 0
      Soldier Basic Attack (standard action, at_will):
        Attacks Ragnarok with 22 vs. 22 AC (1d20+11; rolled 11).
        Hits: 13 damage (1d10+4; rolled 9).
        Ragnarok deflects 4 damage; 9 gets through (4 temp hp - 13 damage).
        Ragnarok has 35 hp remaining (44 hp - 9 damage).
    Ragnarok's turn:
      HP: 35/50; Temp HP: 0; Surges: 9; Surge Value: 13
      AC: 22; Action Points: 0
      Crushing Blow (standard action, encounter):
        Attacks Soldier with 17 vs. 20 AC (1d20+7; rolled 10).
        Misses.
        Crushing Blow has been expended.
      Second Wind (minor action, encounter):
        Ragnarok spends a healing surge (8 remaining).
        Ragnarok heals 13 hp (35 hp -> 48 hp; 0 hp wasted).
        Ragnarok gains +2 defense bonus (until end of next turn).
        Second Wind has been expended.
    
  Round 5:
    Soldier's turn:
      HP: 20/53; Temp HP: 0; Surges: 1; Surge Value: 13
      AC: 20; Action Points: 0
      Soldier Basic Attack (standard action, at_will):
        Attacks Ragnarok with 31 vs. 24 AC (1d20+11; rolled 20).
        Crits: 14 damage (1d10[max]+4; rolled max).
        Ragnarok has 34 hp remaining (48 hp - 14 damage).
    Ragnarok's turn:
      HP: 34/50; Temp HP: 0; Surges: 8; Surge Value: 13
      AC: 24; Action Points: 0
      Conditions:
        +2 defense bonus (until end of this turn).
      Brash Strike (standard action, at_will):
        Attacks Soldier with 16 vs. 20 AC (1d20+9; rolled 7).
        Misses.
        Soldier gains combat advantage (until start of next turn).
      +2 defense bonus expires.
    
  Round 6:
    Soldier's turn:
      HP: 20/53; Temp HP: 0; Surges: 1; Surge Value: 13
      AC: 20; Action Points: 0
      Conditions:
        Combat advantage (until start of next turn).
      Soldier Basic Attack (standard action, at_will):
        Attacks Ragnarok with 18 vs. 22 AC (1d20+13; rolled 5).
        Misses.
    Ragnarok's turn:
      HP: 34/50; Temp HP: 0; Surges: 8; Surge Value: 13
      AC: 22; Action Points: 0
      Combat advantage expires.
      Crushing Surge (standard action, at_will):
        Attacks Soldier with 14 vs. 20 AC (1d20+7; rolled 7).
        Misses.
        Ragnarok gains 4 temp hp (had 0; applied 4).
    
  Round 7:
    Soldier's turn:
      HP: 20/53; Temp HP: 0; Surges: 1; Surge Value: 13
      AC: 20; Action Points: 0
      Soldier Basic Attack (standard action, at_will):
        Attacks Ragnarok with 17 vs. 22 AC (1d20+11; rolled 6).
        Misses.
    Ragnarok's turn:
      HP: 34/50; Temp HP: 4; Surges: 8; Surge Value: 13
      AC: 22; Action Points: 0
      Brash Strike (standard action, at_will):
        Attacks Soldier with 10 vs. 20 AC (1d20+9; rolled 1).
        Misses.
        Soldier gains combat advantage (until start of next turn).
    
  Round 8:
    Soldier's turn:
      HP: 20/53; Temp HP: 0; Surges: 1; Surge Value: 13
      AC: 20; Action Points: 0
      Conditions:
        Combat advantage (until start of next turn).
      Soldier Basic Attack (standard action, at_will):
        Attacks Ragnarok with 16 vs. 22 AC (1d20+13; rolled 3).
        Misses.
    Ragnarok's turn:
      HP: 34/50; Temp HP: 4; Surges: 8; Surge Value: 13
      AC: 22; Action Points: 0
      Combat advantage expires.
      Crushing Surge (standard action, at_will):
        Attacks Soldier with 19 vs. 20 AC (1d20+7; rolled 12).
        Misses.
        Ragnarok gains 0 temp hp (had 4; applied 4).
    
  Round 9:
    Soldier's turn:
      HP: 20/53; Temp HP: 0; Surges: 1; Surge Value: 13
      AC: 20; Action Points: 0
      Soldier Basic Attack (standard action, at_will):
        Attacks Ragnarok with 25 vs. 22 AC (1d20+11; rolled 14).
        Hits: 12 damage (1d10+4; rolled 8).
        Ragnarok deflects 4 damage; 8 gets through (4 temp hp - 12 damage).
        Ragnarok has 26 hp remaining (34 hp - 8 damage).
    Ragnarok's turn:
      HP: 26/50; Temp HP: 0; Surges: 8; Surge Value: 13
      AC: 22; Action Points: 0
      Brash Strike (standard action, at_will):
        Attacks Soldier with 16 vs. 20 AC (1d20+9; rolled 7).
        Misses.
        Soldier gains combat advantage (until start of next turn).
    
  Round 10:
    Soldier's turn:
      HP: 20/53; Temp HP: 0; Surges: 1; Surge Value: 13
      AC: 20; Action Points: 0
      Conditions:
        Combat advantage (until start of next turn).
      Soldier Basic Attack (standard action, at_will):
        Attacks Ragnarok with 29 vs. 22 AC (1d20+13; rolled 16).
        Hits: 9 damage (1d10+4; rolled 5).
        Ragnarok has 17 hp remaining (26 hp - 9 damage).
    Ragnarok's turn:
      HP: 17/50; Temp HP: 0; Surges: 8; Surge Value: 13
      AC: 22; Action Points: 0
      Combat advantage expires.
      Crushing Surge (standard action, at_will):
        Attacks Soldier with 22 vs. 20 AC (1d20+7; rolled 15).
        Hits: 8 damage (1d10+4; rolled 4).
        Ragnarok gains 10 temp hp (had 0; applied 10).
        Soldier has 12 hp remaining (20 hp - 8 damage).
      Boundless Endurance (minor action, daily):
        Ragnarok gains regen 6 when bloodied (stance).
        Boundless Endurance has been expended.
    
  Round 11:
    Soldier's turn:
      HP: 12/53; Temp HP: 0; Surges: 1; Surge Value: 13
      AC: 20; Action Points: 0
      Soldier Basic Attack (standard action, at_will):
        Attacks Ragnarok with 24 vs. 22 AC (1d20+11; rolled 13).
        Hits: 12 damage (1d10+4; rolled 8).
        Ragnarok deflects 10 damage; 2 gets through (10 temp hp - 12 damage).
        Ragnarok has 15 hp remaining (17 hp - 2 damage).
    Ragnarok's turn:
      HP: 15/50; Temp HP: 0; Surges: 8; Surge Value: 13
      AC: 22; Action Points: 0
      Conditions:
        Regen 6 when bloodied (stance).
      Ragnarok heals 6 hp (15 hp -> 21 hp; 0 hp wasted).
      Crushing Surge (standard action, at_will):
        Attacks Soldier with 16 vs. 20 AC (1d20+7; rolled 9).
        Misses.
        Ragnarok gains 4 temp hp (had 0; applied 4).
    
  Round 12:
    Soldier's turn:
      HP: 12/53; Temp HP: 0; Surges: 1; Surge Value: 13
      AC: 20; Action Points: 0
      Soldier Basic Attack (standard action, at_will):
        Attacks Ragnarok with 23 vs. 22 AC (1d20+11; rolled 12).
        Hits: 11 damage (1d10+4; rolled 7).
        Ragnarok deflects 4 damage; 7 gets through (4 temp hp - 11 damage).
        Ragnarok has 14 hp remaining (21 hp - 7 damage).
    Ragnarok's turn:
      HP: 14/50; Temp HP: 0; Surges: 8; Surge Value: 13
      AC: 22; Action Points: 0
      Conditions:
        Regen 6 when bloodied (stance).
      Ragnarok heals 6 hp (14 hp -> 20 hp; 0 hp wasted).
      Crushing Surge (standard action, at_will):
        Attacks Soldier with 8 vs. 20 AC (1d20+7; rolled 1).
        Misses.
        Ragnarok gains 4 temp hp (had 0; applied 4).
    
  Round 13:
    Soldier's turn:
      HP: 12/53; Temp HP: 0; Surges: 1; Surge Value: 13
      AC: 20; Action Points: 0
      Soldier Basic Attack (standard action, at_will):
        Attacks Ragnarok with 16 vs. 22 AC (1d20+11; rolled 5).
        Misses.
    Ragnarok's turn:
      HP: 20/50; Temp HP: 4; Surges: 8; Surge Value: 13
      AC: 22; Action Points: 0
      Conditions:
        Regen 6 when bloodied (stance).
      Ragnarok heals 6 hp (20 hp -> 26 hp; 0 hp wasted).
      Brash Strike (standard action, at_will):
        Attacks Soldier with 29 vs. 20 AC (1d20+9; rolled 20).
        Crits: 28 damage (1d10[max]+8 + 1d12; rolled max + 10).
        Ragnarok gains 0 temp hp (had 4; applied 4).
        Soldier has -16 hp remaining (12 hp - 28 damage).
        Soldier gains combat advantage (until start of next turn).
    Soldier has died!
    
  Heroes win!
  Ragnarok takes a short rest.
    Ragnarok has 26 hp; wants at least 44 hp (maximum is 50 hp).
      Ragnarok spends a healing surge (7 remaining).
      Ragnarok heals 13 hp (26 hp -> 39 hp; 0 hp wasted).
      Ragnarok spends a healing surge (6 remaining).
      Ragnarok heals 13 hp (39 hp -> 50 hp; 2 hp wasted).
    Temporary hit points expire.
    Powers recharge:
      Distracting Spate recharges.
      Crushing Blow recharges.
      Spend Action Point recharges.
      Second Wind recharges.
    Conditions expire:
      Regen 6 when bloodied expires.
  
FIGHT #4:
  Roll initiative!
    Ragnarok rolls 11 initiative (1d20+2; rolled 9).
    Soldier rolls 19 initiative (1d20+6; rolled 13).
    Initiative order: 
      Soldier
      Ragnarok
  
  Round 1:
    Soldier's turn:
      HP: 53/53; Temp HP: 0; Surges: 1; Surge Value: 13
      AC: 20; Action Points: 0
      Soldier Encounter Attack (standard action, encounter):
        Attacks Ragnarok with 15 vs. 22 AC (1d20+11; rolled 4).
        Misses.
        Soldier Encounter Attack has been expended.
    Ragnarok's turn:
      HP: 50/50; Temp HP: 0; Surges: 6; Surge Value: 13
      AC: 22; Action Points: 0
      Brash Strike (standard action, at_will):
        Attacks Soldier with 11 vs. 20 AC (1d20+9; rolled 2).
        Misses.
        Soldier gains combat advantage (until start of next turn).
    
  Round 2:
    Soldier's turn:
      HP: 53/53; Temp HP: 0; Surges: 1; Surge Value: 13
      AC: 20; Action Points: 0
      Conditions:
        Combat advantage (until start of next turn).
      Soldier Basic Attack (standard action, at_will):
        Attacks Ragnarok with 18 vs. 22 AC (1d20+13; rolled 5).
        Misses.
    Ragnarok's turn:
      HP: 50/50; Temp HP: 0; Surges: 6; Surge Value: 13
      AC: 22; Action Points: 0
      Combat advantage expires.
      Crushing Blow (standard action, encounter):
        Attacks Soldier with 11 vs. 20 AC (1d20+7; rolled 4).
        Misses.
        Crushing Blow has been expended.
    
  Round 3:
    Soldier's turn:
      HP: 53/53; Temp HP: 0; Surges: 1; Surge Value: 13
      AC: 20; Action Points: 0
      Soldier Basic Attack (standard action, at_will):
        Attacks Ragnarok with 20 vs. 22 AC (1d20+11; rolled 9).
        Misses.
    Ragnarok's turn:
      HP: 50/50; Temp HP: 0; Surges: 6; Surge Value: 13
      AC: 22; Action Points: 0
      Crushing Surge (standard action, at_will):
        Attacks Soldier with 9 vs. 20 AC (1d20+7; rolled 2).
        Misses.
        Ragnarok gains 4 temp hp (had 0; applied 4).
    
  Round 4:
    Soldier's turn:
      HP: 53/53; Temp HP: 0; Surges: 1; Surge Value: 13
      AC: 20; Action Points: 0
      Soldier Basic Attack (standard action, at_will):
        Attacks Ragnarok with 26 vs. 22 AC (1d20+11; rolled 15).
        Hits: 8 damage (1d10+4; rolled 4).
        Ragnarok deflects 4 damage; 4 gets through (4 temp hp - 8 damage).
        Ragnarok has 46 hp remaining (50 hp - 4 damage).
    Ragnarok's turn:
      HP: 46/50; Temp HP: 0; Surges: 6; Surge Value: 13
      AC: 22; Action Points: 0
      Distracting Spate (standard action, encounter):
        Attacks Soldier with 26 vs. 20 AC (1d20+7; rolled 19).
        Hits: 15 damage (2d10+4; rolled 10, 1).
        Ragnarok gains 4 temp hp (had 0; applied 4).
        Soldier has 38 hp remaining (53 hp - 15 damage).
        Ragnarok gains combat advantage (until end of next turn).
        Distracting Spate has been expended.
    
  Round 5:
    Soldier's turn:
      HP: 38/53; Temp HP: 0; Surges: 1; Surge Value: 13
      AC: 20; Action Points: 0
      Soldier Basic Attack (standard action, at_will):
        Attacks Ragnarok with 28 vs. 22 AC (1d20+11; rolled 17).
        Hits: 8 damage (1d10+4; rolled 4).
        Ragnarok deflects 4 damage; 4 gets through (4 temp hp - 8 damage).
        Ragnarok has 42 hp remaining (46 hp - 4 damage).
    Ragnarok's turn:
      HP: 42/50; Temp HP: 0; Surges: 6; Surge Value: 13
      AC: 22; Action Points: 0
      Conditions:
        Combat advantage (until end of this turn).
      Crushing Surge (standard action, at_will):
        Attacks Soldier with 14 vs. 20 AC (1d20+9; rolled 5).
        Misses.
        Ragnarok gains 4 temp hp (had 0; applied 4).
      Combat advantage expires.
    
  Round 6:
    Soldier's turn:
      HP: 38/53; Temp HP: 0; Surges: 1; Surge Value: 13
      AC: 20; Action Points: 0
      Soldier Basic Attack (standard action, at_will):
        Attacks Ragnarok with 28 vs. 22 AC (1d20+11; rolled 17).
        Hits: 9 damage (1d10+4; rolled 5).
        Ragnarok deflects 4 damage; 5 gets through (4 temp hp - 9 damage).
        Ragnarok has 37 hp remaining (42 hp - 5 damage).
    Ragnarok's turn:
      HP: 37/50; Temp HP: 0; Surges: 6; Surge Value: 13
      AC: 22; Action Points: 0
      Brash Strike (standard action, at_will):
        Attacks Soldier with 17 vs. 20 AC (1d20+9; rolled 8).
        Misses.
        Soldier gains combat advantage (until start of next turn).
      Second Wind (minor action, encounter):
        Ragnarok spends a healing surge (5 remaining).
        Ragnarok heals 13 hp (37 hp -> 50 hp; 0 hp wasted).
        Ragnarok gains +2 defense bonus (until end of next turn).
        Second Wind has been expended.
    
  Round 7:
    Soldier's turn:
      HP: 38/53; Temp HP: 0; Surges: 1; Surge Value: 13
      AC: 20; Action Points: 0
      Conditions:
        Combat advantage (until start of next turn).
      Soldier Basic Attack (standard action, at_will):
        Attacks Ragnarok with 31 vs. 24 AC (1d20+13; rolled 18).
        Hits: 14 damage (1d10+4; rolled 10).
        Ragnarok has 36 hp remaining (50 hp - 14 damage).
    Ragnarok's turn:
      HP: 36/50; Temp HP: 0; Surges: 5; Surge Value: 13
      AC: 24; Action Points: 0
      Combat advantage expires.
      Conditions:
        +2 defense bonus (until end of this turn).
      Crushing Surge (standard action, at_will):
        Attacks Soldier with 27 vs. 20 AC (1d20+7; rolled 20).
        Crits: 20 damage (1d10[max]+4 + 1d12; rolled max + 6).
        Ragnarok gains 10 temp hp (had 0; applied 10).
        Soldier has 18 hp remaining (38 hp - 20 damage).
      +2 defense bonus expires.
    
  Round 8:
    Soldier's turn:
      HP: 18/53; Temp HP: 0; Surges: 1; Surge Value: 13
      AC: 20; Action Points: 0
      Soldier Basic Attack (standard action, at_will):
        Attacks Ragnarok with 18 vs. 22 AC (1d20+11; rolled 7).
        Misses.
    Ragnarok's turn:
      HP: 36/50; Temp HP: 10; Surges: 5; Surge Value: 13
      AC: 22; Action Points: 0
      Brash Strike (standard action, at_will):
        Attacks Soldier with 20 vs. 20 AC (1d20+9; rolled 11).
        Hits: 12 damage (1d10+8; rolled 4).
        Ragnarok gains 0 temp hp (had 10; applied 4).
        Soldier has 6 hp remaining (18 hp - 12 damage).
        Soldier gains combat advantage (until start of next turn).
    
  Round 9:
    Soldier's turn:
      HP: 6/53; Temp HP: 0; Surges: 1; Surge Value: 13
      AC: 20; Action Points: 0
      Conditions:
        Combat advantage (until start of next turn).
      Soldier Basic Attack (standard action, at_will):
        Attacks Ragnarok with 32 vs. 22 AC (1d20+13; rolled 19).
        Hits: 5 damage (1d10+4; rolled 1).
        Ragnarok deflects 5 damage; 0 gets through (10 temp hp - 5 damage).
        Ragnarok has 36 hp remaining (36 hp - 0 damage).
    Ragnarok's turn:
      HP: 36/50; Temp HP: 5; Surges: 5; Surge Value: 13
      AC: 22; Action Points: 0
      Combat advantage expires.
      Crushing Surge (standard action, at_will):
        Attacks Soldier with 24 vs. 20 AC (1d20+7; rolled 17).
        Hits: 9 damage (1d10+4; rolled 5).
        Ragnarok gains 5 temp hp (had 5; applied 10).
        Soldier has -3 hp remaining (6 hp - 9 damage).
    Soldier has died!
    
  Heroes win!
  Ragnarok takes a short rest.
    Ragnarok has 36 hp; wants at least 44 hp (maximum is 50 hp).
      Ragnarok spends a healing surge (4 remaining).
      Ragnarok heals 13 hp (36 hp -> 49 hp; 0 hp wasted).
    Temporary hit points expire.
    Powers recharge:
      Distracting Spate recharges.
      Crushing Blow recharges.
      Second Wind recharges.
    Milestone:
      Ragnarok gains an action point.
      Meliorating Scale Armor +1: enhancement increases to +3.
  
FIGHT #5:
  Roll initiative!
    Ragnarok rolls 3 initiative (1d20+2; rolled 1).
    Soldier rolls 24 initiative (1d20+6; rolled 18).
    Initiative order: 
      Soldier
      Ragnarok
  
  Round 1:
    Soldier's turn:
      HP: 53/53; Temp HP: 0; Surges: 1; Surge Value: 13
      AC: 20; Action Points: 0
      Soldier Basic Attack (standard action, at_will):
        Attacks Ragnarok with 31 vs. 23 AC (1d20+11; rolled 20).
        Crits: 14 damage (1d10[max]+4; rolled max).
        Ragnarok has 35 hp remaining (49 hp - 14 damage).
    Ragnarok's turn:
      HP: 35/50; Temp HP: 0; Surges: 4; Surge Value: 13
      AC: 23; Action Points: 1
      Brash Strike (standard action, at_will):
        Attacks Soldier with 20 vs. 20 AC (1d20+9; rolled 11).
        Hits: 13 damage (1d10+8; rolled 5).
        Ragnarok gains 4 temp hp (had 0; applied 4).
        Soldier has 40 hp remaining (53 hp - 13 damage).
        Soldier gains combat advantage (until start of next turn).
      Spend Action Point (free action, encounter):
        Ragnarok spends an action point (0 remaining).
        Ragnarok gains a standard action.
        Spend Action Point has been expended.
      Crushing Surge (standard action, at_will):
        Attacks Soldier with 27 vs. 20 AC (1d20+7; rolled 20).
        Crits: 20 damage (1d10[max]+4 + 1d12; rolled max + 6).
        Ragnarok gains 6 temp hp (had 4; applied 10).
        Soldier has 20 hp remaining (40 hp - 20 damage).
      Second Wind (minor action, encounter):
        Ragnarok spends a healing surge (3 remaining).
        Ragnarok heals 13 hp (35 hp -> 48 hp; 0 hp wasted).
        Ragnarok gains +2 defense bonus (until end of next turn).
        Second Wind has been expended.
    
  Round 2:
    Soldier's turn:
      HP: 20/53; Temp HP: 0; Surges: 1; Surge Value: 13
      AC: 20; Action Points: 0
      Conditions:
        Combat advantage (until start of next turn).
      Soldier Encounter Attack (standard action, encounter):
        Attacks Ragnarok with 17 vs. 25 AC (1d20+13; rolled 4).
        Misses.
        Soldier Encounter Attack has been expended.
    Ragnarok's turn:
      HP: 48/50; Temp HP: 10; Surges: 3; Surge Value: 13
      AC: 25; Action Points: 0
      Combat advantage expires.
      Conditions:
        +2 defense bonus (until end of this turn).
      Brash Strike (standard action, at_will):
        Attacks Soldier with 12 vs. 20 AC (1d20+9; rolled 3).
        Misses.
        Soldier gains combat advantage (until start of next turn).
      +2 defense bonus expires.
    
  Round 3:
    Soldier's turn:
      HP: 20/53; Temp HP: 0; Surges: 1; Surge Value: 13
      AC: 20; Action Points: 0
      Conditions:
        Combat advantage (until start of next turn).
      Soldier Basic Attack (standard action, at_will):
        Attacks Ragnarok with 20 vs. 23 AC (1d20+13; rolled 7).
        Misses.
    Ragnarok's turn:
      HP: 48/50; Temp HP: 10; Surges: 3; Surge Value: 13
      AC: 23; Action Points: 0
      Combat advantage expires.
      Crushing Surge (standard action, at_will):
        Attacks Soldier with 13 vs. 20 AC (1d20+7; rolled 6).
        Misses.
        Ragnarok gains 0 temp hp (had 10; applied 4).
    
  Round 4:
    Soldier's turn:
      HP: 20/53; Temp HP: 0; Surges: 1; Surge Value: 13
      AC: 20; Action Points: 0
      Soldier Basic Attack (standard action, at_will):
        Attacks Ragnarok with 12 vs. 23 AC (1d20+11; rolled 1).
        Misses.
    Ragnarok's turn:
      HP: 48/50; Temp HP: 10; Surges: 3; Surge Value: 13
      AC: 23; Action Points: 0
      Brash Strike (standard action, at_will):
        Attacks Soldier with 17 vs. 20 AC (1d20+9; rolled 8).
        Misses.
        Soldier gains combat advantage (until start of next turn).
    
  Round 5:
    Soldier's turn:
      HP: 20/53; Temp HP: 0; Surges: 1; Surge Value: 13
      AC: 20; Action Points: 0
      Conditions:
        Combat advantage (until start of next turn).
      Soldier Basic Attack (standard action, at_will):
        Attacks Ragnarok with 29 vs. 23 AC (1d20+13; rolled 16).
        Hits: 14 damage (1d10+4; rolled 10).
        Ragnarok deflects 10 damage; 4 gets through (10 temp hp - 14 damage).
        Ragnarok has 44 hp remaining (48 hp - 4 damage).
    Ragnarok's turn:
      HP: 44/50; Temp HP: 0; Surges: 3; Surge Value: 13
      AC: 23; Action Points: 0
      Combat advantage expires.
      Brash Strike (standard action, at_will):
        Attacks Soldier with 13 vs. 20 AC (1d20+9; rolled 4).
        Misses.
        Soldier gains combat advantage (until start of next turn).
    
  Round 6:
    Soldier's turn:
      HP: 20/53; Temp HP: 0; Surges: 1; Surge Value: 13
      AC: 20; Action Points: 0
      Conditions:
        Combat advantage (until start of next turn).
      Soldier Basic Attack (standard action, at_will):
        Attacks Ragnarok with 31 vs. 23 AC (1d20+13; rolled 18).
        Hits: 5 damage (1d10+4; rolled 1).
        Ragnarok has 39 hp remaining (44 hp - 5 damage).
    Ragnarok's turn:
      HP: 39/50; Temp HP: 0; Surges: 3; Surge Value: 13
      AC: 23; Action Points: 0
      Combat advantage expires.
      Crushing Blow (standard action, encounter):
        Attacks Soldier with 17 vs. 20 AC (1d20+7; rolled 10).
        Misses.
        Crushing Blow has been expended.
    
  Round 7:
    Soldier's turn:
      HP: 20/53; Temp HP: 0; Surges: 1; Surge Value: 13
      AC: 20; Action Points: 0
      Soldier Basic Attack (standard action, at_will):
        Attacks Ragnarok with 28 vs. 23 AC (1d20+11; rolled 17).
        Hits: 13 damage (1d10+4; rolled 9).
        Ragnarok has 26 hp remaining (39 hp - 13 damage).
    Ragnarok's turn:
      HP: 26/50; Temp HP: 0; Surges: 3; Surge Value: 13
      AC: 23; Action Points: 0
      Distracting Spate (standard action, encounter):
        Attacks Soldier with 13 vs. 20 AC (1d20+7; rolled 6).
        Misses.
        Distracting Spate has been expended.
    
  Round 8:
    Soldier's turn:
      HP: 20/53; Temp HP: 0; Surges: 1; Surge Value: 13
      AC: 20; Action Points: 0
      Soldier Basic Attack (standard action, at_will):
        Attacks Ragnarok with 16 vs. 23 AC (1d20+11; rolled 5).
        Misses.
    Ragnarok's turn:
      HP: 26/50; Temp HP: 0; Surges: 3; Surge Value: 13
      AC: 23; Action Points: 0
      Brash Strike (standard action, at_will):
        Attacks Soldier with 12 vs. 20 AC (1d20+9; rolled 3).
        Misses.
        Soldier gains combat advantage (until start of next turn).
    
  Round 9:
    Soldier's turn:
      HP: 20/53; Temp HP: 0; Surges: 1; Surge Value: 13
      AC: 20; Action Points: 0
      Conditions:
        Combat advantage (until start of next turn).
      Soldier Basic Attack (standard action, at_will):
        Attacks Ragnarok with 33 vs. 23 AC (1d20+13; rolled 20).
        Crits: 14 damage (1d10[max]+4; rolled max).
        Ragnarok has 12 hp remaining (26 hp - 14 damage).
    Ragnarok's turn:
      HP: 12/50; Temp HP: 0; Surges: 3; Surge Value: 13
      AC: 23; Action Points: 0
      Combat advantage expires.
      Crushing Surge (standard action, at_will):
        Attacks Soldier with 24 vs. 20 AC (1d20+7; rolled 17).
        Hits: 6 damage (1d10+4; rolled 2).
        Ragnarok gains 10 temp hp (had 0; applied 10).
        Soldier has 14 hp remaining (20 hp - 6 damage).
    
  Round 10:
    Soldier's turn:
      HP: 14/53; Temp HP: 0; Surges: 1; Surge Value: 13
      AC: 20; Action Points: 0
      Soldier Basic Attack (standard action, at_will):
        Attacks Ragnarok with 25 vs. 23 AC (1d20+11; rolled 14).
        Hits: 14 damage (1d10+4; rolled 10).
        Ragnarok deflects 10 damage; 4 gets through (10 temp hp - 14 damage).
        Ragnarok has 8 hp remaining (12 hp - 4 damage).
    Ragnarok's turn:
      HP: 8/50; Temp HP: 0; Surges: 3; Surge Value: 13
      AC: 23; Action Points: 0
      Crushing Surge (standard action, at_will):
        Attacks Soldier with 22 vs. 20 AC (1d20+7; rolled 15).
        Hits: 10 damage (1d10+4; rolled 6).
        Ragnarok gains 10 temp hp (had 0; applied 10).
        Soldier has 4 hp remaining (14 hp - 10 damage).
    
  Round 11:
    Soldier's turn:
      HP: 4/53; Temp HP: 0; Surges: 1; Surge Value: 13
      AC: 20; Action Points: 0
      Soldier Basic Attack (standard action, at_will):
        Attacks Ragnarok with 14 vs. 23 AC (1d20+11; rolled 3).
        Misses.
    Ragnarok's turn:
      HP: 8/50; Temp HP: 10; Surges: 3; Surge Value: 13
      AC: 23; Action Points: 0
      Brash Strike (standard action, at_will):
        Attacks Soldier with 27 vs. 20 AC (1d20+9; rolled 18).
        Hits: 13 damage (1d10+8; rolled 5).
        Ragnarok gains 0 temp hp (had 10; applied 4).
        Soldier has -9 hp remaining (4 hp - 13 damage).
        Soldier gains combat advantage (until start of next turn).
    Soldier has died!
    
  Heroes win!
  Ragnarok takes a short rest.
    Ragnarok has 8 hp; wants at least 44 hp (maximum is 50 hp).
      Ragnarok spends a healing surge (2 remaining).
      Ragnarok heals 13 hp (8 hp -> 21 hp; 0 hp wasted).
      Ragnarok spends a healing surge (1 remaining).
      Ragnarok heals 13 hp (21 hp -> 34 hp; 0 hp wasted).
      Ragnarok spends a healing surge (0 remaining).
      Ragnarok heals 13 hp (34 hp -> 47 hp; 0 hp wasted).
    Temporary hit points expire.
    Powers recharge:
      Distracting Spate recharges.
      Crushing Blow recharges.
      Spend Action Point recharges.
      Second Wind recharges.
```
[/sblock]
[/sblock]
[/sblock]


----------



## AbdulAlhazred (Dec 7, 2009)

Mengu said:


> That would be +1 level.




dag nabbit, you had to go and make Ragnarok level 2. Yer just confusin' us grognards with all that there fancy 4e stuff! (goes back to reading Eldritch Wizardry)


----------



## Mengu (Dec 7, 2009)

I thought I posted this before, I must be losing my mind... The soldier hit points are incorrect. Formula should be (level+1)*8 + Con. I think they are off by 2 for the level 4 soldier.


----------



## keterys (Dec 7, 2009)

Maybe instead of a cleric next, the next test should be a melee ranger, so you can see a character designed for damage output. Should make the tests go a lot faster at least


----------



## eamon (Dec 7, 2009)

Truename said:


> ```
> Level 1 Ragnarok vs. Level 2 Soldier: 71.0% +/- 2.8% survival (5.5 rounds)
> Level 2 Ragnarok vs. Level 3 Soldier: 97.6% +/- 0.9% survival (7.1 rounds)
> Level 3 Ragnarok vs. Level 4 Soldier: 80.7% +/- 2.4% survival (8.6 rounds)
> ```



How 'bout doing a mix of opponent levels?  Say, a level +3, then a level+0,level+2,level+0,level+1 schedule or something.  If you've gotta make various opponents _anyhow_ this shouldn't be a huge problem (right?).

The advantages are twofold: firstly, this better matches actuality, where various encounters are varyingly difficult.  Secondly, if plays to the strengths of a sim; namely to be more robust by using a broader distribution of possibilites.  After all, it's a reasonable result to determine that even levels represent a significant (if small) power boost, but it's not reasonable to have similarly hard edges for the opponents: real PC's encounter various levels too.  This way you get some differing damage expressions and have fewer artificial discontinuities as levels rise.

I suggested the order level+3,level+0,level+2,level+0,leve+1 to account for a peculiarity of sims (which presumably uses dailies and action points early or at least predictably).  A real player would after all use dailies and action points with a greater frequency vs. stronger opponents; so it makes sense to confront the sim with stronger opponents in those combats when he has those available (course, you could do various schedules and compare how much it matters...).


----------



## Truename (Dec 7, 2009)

Mengu said:


> I thought I posted this before, I must be losing my mind... The soldier hit points are incorrect. Formula should be (level+1)*8 + Con. I think they are off by 2 for the level 4 soldier.




Oops, you're right. I wasn't adding in the +1/2 level bonus to constitution.

This is a good example of why the char sheets and example combats need review, even with all the tests I have in the sim. I actually did have a test covering the soldier's HP progression, and that test passes--but I got the rules wrong, which my tests can't catch. 

Anyway, fixed.

PS: You're not losing your mind--there was another Soldier HP issue early on, but that was a different problem.


----------



## Truename (Dec 7, 2009)

eamon said:


> How 'bout doing a mix of opponent levels? Say, a level +3, then a level+0,level+2,level+0,level+1 schedule or something. If you've gotta make various opponents anyhow this shouldn't be a huge problem (right?).
> 
> The advantages are twofold: firstly, this better matches actuality, where various encounters are varyingly difficult. Secondly, if plays to the strengths of a sim; namely to be more robust by using a broader distribution of possibilites. After all, it's a reasonable result to determine that even levels represent a significant (if small) power boost, but it's not reasonable to have similarly hard edges for the opponents: real PC's encounter various levels too. This way you get some differing damage expressions and have fewer artificial discontinuities as levels rise.




I like the idea of smoothing out the discontinuities. Done. I used your suggestion of level+3, level+0, level+2, level+0, and level+1 opponents for now, but that's easy to change if we want. Here are the level-by-level results:


```
Level 1 Ragnarok vs. Soldier: 45.0% +/- 3.1% survival (5.8 rounds)
Level 2 Ragnarok vs. Soldier: 86.2% +/- 2.1% survival (7.8 rounds)
Level 3 Ragnarok vs. Soldier: 72.8% +/- 2.8% survival (9.7 rounds)
```
For comparison, here's the results from before, where Ragnarok faces a level+1 soldier in each fight:


```
Level 1 Ragnarok vs. Level 2 Soldier: 71.0% +/- 2.8% survival (5.5 rounds)
Level 2 Ragnarok vs. Level 3 Soldier: 97.6% +/- 0.9% survival (7.1 rounds)
Level 3 Ragnarok vs. Level 4 Soldier: 80.7% +/- 2.4% survival (8.6 rounds)
```


----------



## Truename (Dec 8, 2009)

*Ragnarok Level 4*

Ragnarok's level 4 build is ready. The sim now has proper support for the idea of a "damage roll bonus"--before, it would add the bonus whenever any set of dice were rolled, which didn't mesh so well with crits. I've also put in the new +3 / +0 / +2 / +0 / +1 mix of challenge levels.

What was most interesting this time was how much of a difference the feat and magic item made. At level 3, the stat bump made all the difference--the new encounter power and magic item did bupkis. (This holds true with the new encounter mix as well.) At this level, on the other hand, the DWT feat and iron armbands both contributed substantially to survivability.

Overall survivability was up this time, as we expected, but not as dramatically as it was from level 1 to level 2. It will be interesting to see how these trends play out over the whole range of levels.


```
Level 3 (vs. Level 4 challenges): 17.6% +/- 2.4%
+Level 4 stats: 60.4% +/- 3.0%
+DWT & Craghammer: 70.9% +/- 2.8%
+Iron Armbands: 80.5% +/- 2.5%

Final result (10,000 runs): 78.5% +/- 0.8%
```
And here's the level-by-level results:


```
Level 1 Ragnarok vs. Soldier: 45.6% +/- 3.1% survival (5.8 rounds)
Level 2 Ragnarok vs. Soldier: 86.8% +/- 2.1% survival (7.7 rounds)
Level 3 Ragnarok vs. Soldier: 72.3% +/- 2.8% survival (9.7 rounds)
Level 4 Ragnarok vs. Soldier: 80.5% +/- 2.5% survival (8.0 rounds)
```
Here's the full run:

[sblock=Level 4 Ragnarok vs. Soldier]

[sblock=Combatants]

```
Level 4 Ragnarok:
  HP: 57/57; Temp HP: 0; Surges: 13; Surge Value: 15
  AC: 22; Action Points: 1
  Str: 17(+3); Con: 19(+4); Dex: 12(+1); Int: 8(-1); Wis: 14(+2); Cha: 10(+0)
  Initiative Bonus: +3
  Race: Dwarf
    Ability Scores: [16, 16, 12, 8, 12, 10] => [16, 18, 12, 8, 14, 10]
    Dwarven Resilience: Use Second Wind as minor action.
  Class: Fighter
    Base HP: 52 (15 class + 19 con + 18 level)
    Base Surges: 13 (9 class + 4 con)
    Battlerager Vigor: 
      +4 temp hp on hit.
      Grant 4 temp hp on miss with invigorating power.
  Items:
    Main hand: Vicious Craghammer +1
      One-handed weapon
      Damage: 1d10[brutal 2]
      Proficient: +2
      Enhancement: +1 attack rolls and damage rolls
      Critical: 1d12 damage.
      Group: Hammer
    Off-hand: Heavy Shield
      AC Bonus: +2
    Armor: Meliorating Scale Armor +1
      AC Bonus: +7
      Enhancement: +1
      Property: Increase enhancement by one at each milestone.
    Neck Slot: Collar Of Recovery +1
      Enhancement: +1
      Property: +1 to healing surge value
    [Iron Armbands not reported, but they're included in sim.]
  Feats:
    Toughness: Increase hp by 5.
    Dwarf Stoneblood: +2 temp hp on hit with an invigorating power.
    Dwarven Weapon Training: +2 bonus to damage rolls.
  Powers:
    Knee Breaker:
      Daily * Invigorating
      Standard Action
      Attack: 1d20+8 vs. AC
      Hit:
        2d10[brutal 2]+12 damage.
        Grant 10 temporary hit points.
      Crit:
        2d10[brutal 2, max]+12 + 1d12 damage.
        Grant 10 temporary hit points.
      Miss:
        Half of 2d10[brutal 2]+12 damage.
        Grant 4 temporary hit points.
    Distracting Spate:
      Encounter
      Standard Action
      Attack: 1d20+8 vs. AC
      Hit:
        2d10[brutal 2]+8 damage.
        Grant 4 temporary hit points.
        Gain combat advantage (until end of next turn).
      Crit:
        2d10[brutal 2, max]+8 + 1d12 damage.
        Grant 4 temporary hit points.
        Gain combat advantage (until end of next turn).
    Crushing Surge:
      At-Will * Invigorating
      Standard Action
      Attack: 1d20+8 vs. AC
      Hit:
        1d10[brutal 2]+8 damage.
        Grant 10 temporary hit points.
      Crit:
        1d10[brutal 2, max]+8 + 1d12 damage.
        Grant 10 temporary hit points.
      Miss: Grant 4 temporary hit points.
    Brash Strike:
      At-Will
      Standard Action
      Attack: 1d20+10 vs. AC
      Hit:
        1d10[brutal 2]+12 damage.
        Grant 4 temporary hit points.
      Crit:
        1d10[brutal 2, max]+12 + 1d12 damage.
        Grant 4 temporary hit points.
      Effect: Opponent gets combat advantage (until start of next turn).
    Boundless Endurance:
      Daily
      Minor Action
      Effect: Gain regen 6 when bloodied (stance).
    Crushing Blow:
      Encounter
      Standard Action
      Attack: 1d20+8 vs. AC
      Hit:
        2d10[brutal 2]+12 damage.
        Grant 4 temporary hit points.
      Crit:
        2d10[brutal 2, max]+12 + 1d12 damage.
        Grant 4 temporary hit points.
  Combat Actions:
    Spend Action Point:
      Encounter
      Free Action
      Effect: Spend an action point and gain a standard action.
    Second Wind:
      Encounter
      Minor Action
      Effect:
        Spend a healing surge and regain 15 hit points.
        Gain a +2 defense bonus until end of next turn.

Level 4 Soldier:
  HP: 55/55; Temp HP: 0; Surges: 1; Surge Value: 13
  AC: 20; Action Points: 0
  Str: 18(+4); Con: 15(+2); Dex: 15(+2); Int: 15(+2); Wis: 15(+2); Cha: 15(+2)
  Initiative Bonus: +6
  Monster
  Powers:
    Soldier Encounter Attack:
      Encounter
      Standard Action
      Attack: 1d20+11 vs. AC
      Hit: 3d8+4 damage.
      Crit: 28 damage (3d8[max]+4).
    Soldier Basic Attack:
      At-Will
      Standard Action
      Attack: 1d20+11 vs. AC
      Hit: 1d10+4 damage.
      Crit: 14 damage (1d10[max]+4).
  Combat Actions:
    Spend Action Point:
      Encounter
      Free Action
      Effect: Spend an action point and gain a standard action.

Level 5 Soldier:
  HP: 63/63; Temp HP: 0; Surges: 1; Surge Value: 15
  AC: 21; Action Points: 0
  Str: 18(+4); Con: 15(+2); Dex: 15(+2); Int: 15(+2); Wis: 15(+2); Cha: 15(+2)
  Initiative Bonus: +6
  Monster
  Powers:
    Soldier Encounter Attack:
      Encounter
      Standard Action
      Attack: 1d20+12 vs. AC
      Hit: 3d8+4 damage.
      Crit: 28 damage (3d8[max]+4).
    Soldier Basic Attack:
      At-Will
      Standard Action
      Attack: 1d20+12 vs. AC
      Hit: 1d10+4 damage.
      Crit: 14 damage (1d10[max]+4).
  Combat Actions:
    Spend Action Point:
      Encounter
      Free Action
      Effect: Spend an action point and gain a standard action.

Level 6 Soldier:
  HP: 72/72; Temp HP: 0; Surges: 1; Surge Value: 18
  AC: 22; Action Points: 0
  Str: 19(+4); Con: 16(+3); Dex: 16(+3); Int: 16(+3); Wis: 16(+3); Cha: 16(+3)
  Initiative Bonus: +8
  Monster
  Powers:
    Soldier Encounter Attack:
      Encounter
      Standard Action
      Attack: 1d20+13 vs. AC
      Hit: 3d8+4 damage.
      Crit: 28 damage (3d8[max]+4).
    Soldier Basic Attack:
      At-Will
      Standard Action
      Attack: 1d20+13 vs. AC
      Hit: 1d10+4 damage.
      Crit: 14 damage (1d10[max]+4).
  Combat Actions:
    Spend Action Point:
      Encounter
      Free Action
      Effect: Spend an action point and gain a standard action.

Level 7 Soldier:
  HP: 80/80; Temp HP: 0; Surges: 1; Surge Value: 20
  AC: 23; Action Points: 0
  Str: 19(+4); Con: 16(+3); Dex: 16(+3); Int: 16(+3); Wis: 16(+3); Cha: 16(+3)
  Initiative Bonus: +8
  Monster
  Powers:
    Soldier Encounter Attack:
      Encounter
      Standard Action
      Attack: 1d20+14 vs. AC
      Hit: 3d10+5 damage.
      Crit: 35 damage (3d10[max]+5).
    Soldier Basic Attack:
      At-Will
      Standard Action
      Attack: 1d20+14 vs. AC
      Hit: 2d6+5 damage.
      Crit: 17 damage (2d6[max]+5).
  Combat Actions:
    Spend Action Point:
      Encounter
      Free Action
      Effect: Spend an action point and gain a standard action.
```
[/sblock]

```
Days simulated: 10000

Avg rounds per fight (when survived): 8.1
  2  (1.9%): ==========
  3  (8.4%): =====================================
  4 (18.1%): ========================================================
  5 (29.0%): ===============================================================
  6 (40.6%): ===================================================================
  7 (51.5%): ===============================================================
  8 (61.7%): ===========================================================
  9 (70.1%): ================================================
 10 (77.1%): ========================================
 11 (82.5%): ===============================
 12 (86.9%): =========================
 13 (90.3%): ===================
 14 (92.9%): ===============
 15 (94.8%): ==========
 16 (96.3%): ========
 17 (97.3%): ======
 18 (98.1%): ====
 19 (98.6%): ===
 20 (99.1%): ==
 21 (99.4%): =
 22 (99.6%): =

Avg fights survived: 4.1
  0 (12.4%): ==========
  2 (19.4%): =====
  4 (21.5%): =
  5(100.0%): ===================================================================

Avg surges remaining (survivors only): 3.1 of 13
  0 (14.9%): ==========================================================
  1 (26.2%): ===========================================
  2 (40.6%): =======================================================
  3 (57.8%): ===================================================================
  4 (73.2%): ============================================================
  5 (86.1%): =================================================
  6 (93.7%): =============================
  7 (97.7%): ===============
  8 (99.3%): ======
  9 (99.8%): =

Survival rate: 78.5% +/- 0.8%
```
[sblock=Example combats]
[sblock=Example of 0 fight(s) survived (12.4% chance)

```
FIGHT #1: Level 4 Ragnarok VS. Level 7 Soldier
  Roll initiative!
    Ragnarok rolls 10 initiative (1d20+3; rolled 7).
    Soldier rolls 11 initiative (1d20+8; rolled 3).
    Initiative order: 
      Soldier
      Ragnarok
  
  Round 1:
    Soldier's turn:
      HP: 80/80; Temp HP: 0; Surges: 1; Surge Value: 20
      AC: 23; Action Points: 0
      Soldier Encounter Attack (standard action, encounter):
        Attacks Ragnarok with 24 vs. 22 AC (1d20+14; rolled 10).
        Hits: 24 damage (3d10+5; rolled 8, 1, 10).
        Ragnarok has 33 hp remaining (57 hp - 24 damage).
        Soldier Encounter Attack has been expended.
    Ragnarok's turn:
      HP: 33/57; Temp HP: 0; Surges: 13; Surge Value: 15
      AC: 22; Action Points: 1
      Crushing Surge (standard action, at_will):
        Attacks Soldier with 27 vs. 23 AC (1d20+8; rolled 19).
        Hits: 15 damage (1d10[brutal 2]+8; rolled 7).
        Soldier has 65 hp remaining (80 hp - 15 damage).
        Ragnarok gains 10 temp hp (had 0; applied 10).
      Spend Action Point (free action, encounter):
        Ragnarok spends an action point (0 remaining).
        Ragnarok gains a standard action.
        Spend Action Point has been expended.
      Knee Breaker (standard action, daily):
        Attacks Soldier with 16 vs. 23 AC (1d20+8; rolled 8).
        Misses: 14 damage (half of 2d10[brutal 2]+12; rolled 7, 9).
        Soldier has 51 hp remaining (65 hp - 14 damage).
        Ragnarok gains 0 temp hp (had 10; applied 4).
        Knee Breaker has been expended.
      Second Wind (minor action, encounter):
        Ragnarok spends a healing surge (12 remaining).
        Ragnarok heals 15 hp (33 hp -> 48 hp; 0 hp wasted).
        Ragnarok gains +2 defense bonus (until end of next turn).
        Second Wind has been expended.
    
  Round 2:
    Soldier's turn:
      HP: 51/80; Temp HP: 0; Surges: 1; Surge Value: 20
      AC: 23; Action Points: 0
      Soldier Basic Attack (standard action, at_will):
        Attacks Ragnarok with 21 vs. 24 AC (1d20+14; rolled 7).
        Misses.
    Ragnarok's turn:
      HP: 48/57; Temp HP: 10; Surges: 12; Surge Value: 15
      AC: 24; Action Points: 0
      Conditions:
        +2 defense bonus (until end of this turn).
      Distracting Spate (standard action, encounter):
        Attacks Soldier with 17 vs. 23 AC (1d20+8; rolled 9).
        Misses.
        Distracting Spate has been expended.
      +2 defense bonus expires.
    
  Round 3:
    Soldier's turn:
      HP: 51/80; Temp HP: 0; Surges: 1; Surge Value: 20
      AC: 23; Action Points: 0
      Soldier Basic Attack (standard action, at_will):
        Attacks Ragnarok with 28 vs. 22 AC (1d20+14; rolled 14).
        Hits: 10 damage (2d6+5; rolled 2, 3).
        Ragnarok deflects 10 damage; 0 gets through (10 temp hp - 10 damage).
        Ragnarok has 48 hp remaining (48 hp - 0 damage).
    Ragnarok's turn:
      HP: 48/57; Temp HP: 0; Surges: 12; Surge Value: 15
      AC: 22; Action Points: 0
      Crushing Blow (standard action, encounter):
        Attacks Soldier with 27 vs. 23 AC (1d20+8; rolled 19).
        Hits: 28 damage (2d10[brutal 2]+12; rolled 9, 7).
        Soldier has 23 hp remaining (51 hp - 28 damage).
        Ragnarok gains 4 temp hp (had 0; applied 4).
        Crushing Blow has been expended.
    
  Round 4:
    Soldier's turn:
      HP: 23/80; Temp HP: 0; Surges: 1; Surge Value: 20
      AC: 23; Action Points: 0
      Soldier Basic Attack (standard action, at_will):
        Attacks Ragnarok with 31 vs. 22 AC (1d20+14; rolled 17).
        Hits: 17 damage (2d6+5; rolled 6, 6).
        Ragnarok deflects 4 damage; 13 gets through (4 temp hp - 17 damage).
        Ragnarok has 35 hp remaining (48 hp - 13 damage).
    Ragnarok's turn:
      HP: 35/57; Temp HP: 0; Surges: 12; Surge Value: 15
      AC: 22; Action Points: 0
      Crushing Surge (standard action, at_will):
        Attacks Soldier with 13 vs. 23 AC (1d20+8; rolled 5).
        Misses.
        Ragnarok gains 4 temp hp (had 0; applied 4).
    
  Round 5:
    Soldier's turn:
      HP: 23/80; Temp HP: 0; Surges: 1; Surge Value: 20
      AC: 23; Action Points: 0
      Soldier Basic Attack (standard action, at_will):
        Attacks Ragnarok with 30 vs. 22 AC (1d20+14; rolled 16).
        Hits: 9 damage (2d6+5; rolled 2, 2).
        Ragnarok deflects 4 damage; 5 gets through (4 temp hp - 9 damage).
        Ragnarok has 30 hp remaining (35 hp - 5 damage).
    Ragnarok's turn:
      HP: 30/57; Temp HP: 0; Surges: 12; Surge Value: 15
      AC: 22; Action Points: 0
      Brash Strike (standard action, at_will):
        Attacks Soldier with 16 vs. 23 AC (1d20+10; rolled 6).
        Misses.
        Soldier gains combat advantage (until start of next turn).
    
  Round 6:
    Soldier's turn:
      HP: 23/80; Temp HP: 0; Surges: 1; Surge Value: 20
      AC: 23; Action Points: 0
      Conditions:
        Combat advantage (until start of next turn).
      Soldier Basic Attack (standard action, at_will):
        Attacks Ragnarok with 24 vs. 22 AC (1d20+16; rolled 8).
        Hits: 13 damage (2d6+5; rolled 3, 5).
        Ragnarok has 17 hp remaining (30 hp - 13 damage).
    Ragnarok's turn:
      HP: 17/57; Temp HP: 0; Surges: 12; Surge Value: 15
      AC: 22; Action Points: 0
      Combat advantage expires.
      Brash Strike (standard action, at_will):
        Attacks Soldier with 18 vs. 23 AC (1d20+10; rolled 8).
        Misses.
        Soldier gains combat advantage (until start of next turn).
      Boundless Endurance (minor action, daily):
        Ragnarok gains regen 6 when bloodied (stance).
        Boundless Endurance has been expended.
    
  Round 7:
    Soldier's turn:
      HP: 23/80; Temp HP: 0; Surges: 1; Surge Value: 20
      AC: 23; Action Points: 0
      Conditions:
        Combat advantage (until start of next turn).
      Soldier Basic Attack (standard action, at_will):
        Attacks Ragnarok with 25 vs. 22 AC (1d20+16; rolled 9).
        Hits: 17 damage (2d6+5; rolled 6, 6).
        Ragnarok has 0 hp remaining (17 hp - 17 damage).
    Ragnarok's turn:
      HP: 0/57; Temp HP: 0; Surges: 12; Surge Value: 15
      AC: 22; Action Points: 0
      Combat advantage expires.
      Conditions:
        Regen 6 when bloodied (stance).
      Ragnarok is dying (0 death saves failed).
        Rolls death saving throw and gets a 5 (1d20; rolled 5).
        Fails. 2 failures remaining before death.
    
  Round 8:
    Soldier's turn:
      HP: 23/80; Temp HP: 0; Surges: 1; Surge Value: 20
      AC: 23; Action Points: 0
      Soldier Basic Attack (standard action, at_will):
        Attacks Ragnarok with 33 vs. 22 AC (1d20+14; rolled 19).
        Hits: 9 damage (2d6+5; rolled 3, 1).
        Ragnarok has -9 hp remaining (0 hp - 9 damage).
    Ragnarok's turn:
      HP: -9/57; Temp HP: 0; Surges: 12; Surge Value: 15
      AC: 22; Action Points: 0
      Conditions:
        Regen 6 when bloodied (stance).
      Ragnarok is dying (1 death saves failed).
        Rolls death saving throw and gets a 17 (1d20; rolled 17).
        Passes.
    
  Round 9:
    Soldier's turn:
      HP: 23/80; Temp HP: 0; Surges: 1; Surge Value: 20
      AC: 23; Action Points: 0
      Soldier Basic Attack (standard action, at_will):
        Attacks Ragnarok with 18 vs. 22 AC (1d20+14; rolled 4).
        Misses.
    Ragnarok's turn:
      HP: -9/57; Temp HP: 0; Surges: 12; Surge Value: 15
      AC: 22; Action Points: 0
      Conditions:
        Regen 6 when bloodied (stance).
      Ragnarok is dying (1 death saves failed).
        Rolls death saving throw and gets a 20 (1d20; rolled 20).
        Miraculous recovery!
        Ragnarok spends a healing surge (11 remaining).
        Ragnarok heals 15 hp (0 hp -> 15 hp; 0 hp wasted).
    
  Round 10:
    Soldier's turn:
      HP: 23/80; Temp HP: 0; Surges: 1; Surge Value: 20
      AC: 23; Action Points: 0
      Soldier Basic Attack (standard action, at_will):
        Attacks Ragnarok with 24 vs. 22 AC (1d20+14; rolled 10).
        Hits: 16 damage (2d6+5; rolled 5, 6).
        Ragnarok has -1 hp remaining (15 hp - 16 damage).
    Ragnarok's turn:
      HP: -1/57; Temp HP: 0; Surges: 11; Surge Value: 15
      AC: 22; Action Points: 0
      Conditions:
        Regen 6 when bloodied (stance).
      Ragnarok is dying (1 death saves failed).
        Rolls death saving throw and gets a 15 (1d20; rolled 15).
        Passes.
    
  Round 11:
    Soldier's turn:
      HP: 23/80; Temp HP: 0; Surges: 1; Surge Value: 20
      AC: 23; Action Points: 0
      Soldier Basic Attack (standard action, at_will):
        Attacks Ragnarok with 17 vs. 22 AC (1d20+14; rolled 3).
        Misses.
    Ragnarok's turn:
      HP: -1/57; Temp HP: 0; Surges: 11; Surge Value: 15
      AC: 22; Action Points: 0
      Conditions:
        Regen 6 when bloodied (stance).
      Ragnarok is dying (1 death saves failed).
        Rolls death saving throw and gets a 8 (1d20; rolled 8).
        Fails. 1 failures remaining before death.
    
  Round 12:
    Soldier's turn:
      HP: 23/80; Temp HP: 0; Surges: 1; Surge Value: 20
      AC: 23; Action Points: 0
      Soldier Basic Attack (standard action, at_will):
        Attacks Ragnarok with 17 vs. 22 AC (1d20+14; rolled 3).
        Misses.
    Ragnarok's turn:
      HP: -1/57; Temp HP: 0; Surges: 11; Surge Value: 15
      AC: 22; Action Points: 0
      Conditions:
        Regen 6 when bloodied (stance).
      Ragnarok is dying (2 death saves failed).
        Rolls death saving throw and gets a 6 (1d20; rolled 6).
        Fails. 0 failures remaining before death.
    
  Villains win!
```
[/sblock]
[sblock=Example of 1 fight(s) survived (0.9% chance)

```
FIGHT #1: Level 4 Ragnarok VS. Level 7 Soldier
  Roll initiative!
    Ragnarok rolls 4 initiative (1d20+3; rolled 1).
    Soldier rolls 10 initiative (1d20+8; rolled 2).
    Initiative order: 
      Soldier
      Ragnarok
  
  Round 1:
    Soldier's turn:
      HP: 80/80; Temp HP: 0; Surges: 1; Surge Value: 20
      AC: 23; Action Points: 0
      Soldier Basic Attack (standard action, at_will):
        Attacks Ragnarok with 33 vs. 22 AC (1d20+14; rolled 19).
        Hits: 9 damage (2d6+5; rolled 1, 3).
        Ragnarok has 48 hp remaining (57 hp - 9 damage).
    Ragnarok's turn:
      HP: 48/57; Temp HP: 0; Surges: 13; Surge Value: 15
      AC: 22; Action Points: 1
      Crushing Blow (standard action, encounter):
        Attacks Soldier with 21 vs. 23 AC (1d20+8; rolled 13).
        Misses.
        Crushing Blow has been expended.
      Spend Action Point (free action, encounter):
        Ragnarok spends an action point (0 remaining).
        Ragnarok gains a standard action.
        Spend Action Point has been expended.
      Knee Breaker (standard action, daily):
        Attacks Soldier with 12 vs. 23 AC (1d20+8; rolled 4).
        Misses: 13 damage (half of 2d10[brutal 2]+12; rolled 1, 5, 10).
        Soldier has 67 hp remaining (80 hp - 13 damage).
        Ragnarok gains 4 temp hp (had 0; applied 4).
        Knee Breaker has been expended.
    
  Round 2:
    Soldier's turn:
      HP: 67/80; Temp HP: 0; Surges: 1; Surge Value: 20
      AC: 23; Action Points: 0
      Soldier Encounter Attack (standard action, encounter):
        Attacks Ragnarok with 28 vs. 22 AC (1d20+14; rolled 14).
        Hits: 31 damage (3d10+5; rolled 8, 9, 9).
        Ragnarok deflects 4 damage; 27 gets through (4 temp hp - 31 damage).
        Ragnarok has 21 hp remaining (48 hp - 27 damage).
        Soldier Encounter Attack has been expended.
    Ragnarok's turn:
      HP: 21/57; Temp HP: 0; Surges: 13; Surge Value: 15
      AC: 22; Action Points: 0
      Brash Strike (standard action, at_will):
        Attacks Soldier with 28 vs. 23 AC (1d20+10; rolled 18).
        Hits: 16 damage (1d10[brutal 2]+12; rolled 1, 4).
        Soldier has 51 hp remaining (67 hp - 16 damage).
        Ragnarok gains 4 temp hp (had 0; applied 4).
        Soldier gains combat advantage (until start of next turn).
      Second Wind (minor action, encounter):
        Ragnarok spends a healing surge (12 remaining).
        Ragnarok heals 15 hp (21 hp -> 36 hp; 0 hp wasted).
        Ragnarok gains +2 defense bonus (until end of next turn).
        Second Wind has been expended.
    
  Round 3:
    Soldier's turn:
      HP: 51/80; Temp HP: 0; Surges: 1; Surge Value: 20
      AC: 23; Action Points: 0
      Conditions:
        Combat advantage (until start of next turn).
      Soldier Basic Attack (standard action, at_will):
        Attacks Ragnarok with 28 vs. 24 AC (1d20+16; rolled 12).
        Hits: 14 damage (2d6+5; rolled 4, 5).
        Ragnarok deflects 4 damage; 10 gets through (4 temp hp - 14 damage).
        Ragnarok has 26 hp remaining (36 hp - 10 damage).
    Ragnarok's turn:
      HP: 26/57; Temp HP: 0; Surges: 12; Surge Value: 15
      AC: 24; Action Points: 0
      Combat advantage expires.
      Conditions:
        +2 defense bonus (until end of this turn).
      Brash Strike (standard action, at_will):
        Attacks Soldier with 28 vs. 23 AC (1d20+10; rolled 18).
        Hits: 15 damage (1d10[brutal 2]+12; rolled 2, 3).
        Soldier has 36 hp remaining (51 hp - 15 damage).
        Ragnarok gains 4 temp hp (had 0; applied 4).
        Soldier gains combat advantage (until start of next turn).
      Boundless Endurance (minor action, daily):
        Ragnarok gains regen 6 when bloodied (stance).
        Boundless Endurance has been expended.
      +2 defense bonus expires.
    
  Round 4:
    Soldier's turn:
      HP: 36/80; Temp HP: 0; Surges: 1; Surge Value: 20
      AC: 23; Action Points: 0
      Conditions:
        Combat advantage (until start of next turn).
      Soldier Basic Attack (standard action, at_will):
        Attacks Ragnarok with 22 vs. 22 AC (1d20+16; rolled 6).
        Hits: 10 damage (2d6+5; rolled 1, 4).
        Ragnarok deflects 4 damage; 6 gets through (4 temp hp - 10 damage).
        Ragnarok has 20 hp remaining (26 hp - 6 damage).
    Ragnarok's turn:
      HP: 20/57; Temp HP: 0; Surges: 12; Surge Value: 15
      AC: 22; Action Points: 0
      Combat advantage expires.
      Conditions:
        Regen 6 when bloodied (stance).
      Ragnarok heals 6 hp (20 hp -> 26 hp; 0 hp wasted).
      Distracting Spate (standard action, encounter):
        Attacks Soldier with 22 vs. 23 AC (1d20+8; rolled 14).
        Misses.
        Distracting Spate has been expended.
    
  Round 5:
    Soldier's turn:
      HP: 36/80; Temp HP: 0; Surges: 1; Surge Value: 20
      AC: 23; Action Points: 0
      Soldier Basic Attack (standard action, at_will):
        Attacks Ragnarok with 27 vs. 22 AC (1d20+14; rolled 13).
        Hits: 13 damage (2d6+5; rolled 6, 2).
        Ragnarok has 13 hp remaining (26 hp - 13 damage).
    Ragnarok's turn:
      HP: 13/57; Temp HP: 0; Surges: 12; Surge Value: 15
      AC: 22; Action Points: 0
      Conditions:
        Regen 6 when bloodied (stance).
      Ragnarok heals 6 hp (13 hp -> 19 hp; 0 hp wasted).
      Crushing Surge (standard action, at_will):
        Attacks Soldier with 26 vs. 23 AC (1d20+8; rolled 18).
        Hits: 16 damage (1d10[brutal 2]+8; rolled 8).
        Soldier has 20 hp remaining (36 hp - 16 damage).
        Ragnarok gains 10 temp hp (had 0; applied 10).
    
  Round 6:
    Soldier's turn:
      HP: 20/80; Temp HP: 0; Surges: 1; Surge Value: 20
      AC: 23; Action Points: 0
      Soldier Basic Attack (standard action, at_will):
        Attacks Ragnarok with 16 vs. 22 AC (1d20+14; rolled 2).
        Misses.
    Ragnarok's turn:
      HP: 19/57; Temp HP: 10; Surges: 12; Surge Value: 15
      AC: 22; Action Points: 0
      Conditions:
        Regen 6 when bloodied (stance).
      Ragnarok heals 6 hp (19 hp -> 25 hp; 0 hp wasted).
      Crushing Surge (standard action, at_will):
        Attacks Soldier with 10 vs. 23 AC (1d20+8; rolled 2).
        Misses.
        Ragnarok gains 0 temp hp (had 10; applied 4).
    
  Round 7:
    Soldier's turn:
      HP: 20/80; Temp HP: 0; Surges: 1; Surge Value: 20
      AC: 23; Action Points: 0
      Soldier Basic Attack (standard action, at_will):
        Attacks Ragnarok with 21 vs. 22 AC (1d20+14; rolled 7).
        Misses.
    Ragnarok's turn:
      HP: 25/57; Temp HP: 10; Surges: 12; Surge Value: 15
      AC: 22; Action Points: 0
      Conditions:
        Regen 6 when bloodied (stance).
      Ragnarok heals 6 hp (25 hp -> 31 hp; 0 hp wasted).
      Brash Strike (standard action, at_will):
        Attacks Soldier with 18 vs. 23 AC (1d20+10; rolled 8).
        Misses.
        Soldier gains combat advantage (until start of next turn).
    
  Round 8:
    Soldier's turn:
      HP: 20/80; Temp HP: 0; Surges: 1; Surge Value: 20
      AC: 23; Action Points: 0
      Conditions:
        Combat advantage (until start of next turn).
      Soldier Basic Attack (standard action, at_will):
        Attacks Ragnarok with 32 vs. 22 AC (1d20+16; rolled 16).
        Hits: 11 damage (2d6+5; rolled 3, 3).
        Ragnarok deflects 10 damage; 1 gets through (10 temp hp - 11 damage).
        Ragnarok has 30 hp remaining (31 hp - 1 damage).
    Ragnarok's turn:
      HP: 30/57; Temp HP: 0; Surges: 12; Surge Value: 15
      AC: 22; Action Points: 0
      Combat advantage expires.
      Conditions:
        Regen 6 when bloodied (stance).
      Brash Strike (standard action, at_will):
        Attacks Soldier with 13 vs. 23 AC (1d20+10; rolled 3).
        Misses.
        Soldier gains combat advantage (until start of next turn).
    
  Round 9:
    Soldier's turn:
      HP: 20/80; Temp HP: 0; Surges: 1; Surge Value: 20
      AC: 23; Action Points: 0
      Conditions:
        Combat advantage (until start of next turn).
      Soldier Basic Attack (standard action, at_will):
        Attacks Ragnarok with 18 vs. 22 AC (1d20+16; rolled 2).
        Misses.
    Ragnarok's turn:
      HP: 30/57; Temp HP: 0; Surges: 12; Surge Value: 15
      AC: 22; Action Points: 0
      Combat advantage expires.
      Conditions:
        Regen 6 when bloodied (stance).
      Crushing Surge (standard action, at_will):
        Attacks Soldier with 16 vs. 23 AC (1d20+8; rolled 8).
        Misses.
        Ragnarok gains 4 temp hp (had 0; applied 4).
    
  Round 10:
    Soldier's turn:
      HP: 20/80; Temp HP: 0; Surges: 1; Surge Value: 20
      AC: 23; Action Points: 0
      Soldier Basic Attack (standard action, at_will):
        Attacks Ragnarok with 27 vs. 22 AC (1d20+14; rolled 13).
        Hits: 12 damage (2d6+5; rolled 5, 2).
        Ragnarok deflects 4 damage; 8 gets through (4 temp hp - 12 damage).
        Ragnarok has 22 hp remaining (30 hp - 8 damage).
    Ragnarok's turn:
      HP: 22/57; Temp HP: 0; Surges: 12; Surge Value: 15
      AC: 22; Action Points: 0
      Conditions:
        Regen 6 when bloodied (stance).
      Ragnarok heals 6 hp (22 hp -> 28 hp; 0 hp wasted).
      Crushing Surge (standard action, at_will):
        Attacks Soldier with 11 vs. 23 AC (1d20+8; rolled 3).
        Misses.
        Ragnarok gains 4 temp hp (had 0; applied 4).
    
  Round 11:
    Soldier's turn:
      HP: 20/80; Temp HP: 0; Surges: 1; Surge Value: 20
      AC: 23; Action Points: 0
      Soldier Basic Attack (standard action, at_will):
        Attacks Ragnarok with 15 vs. 22 AC (1d20+14; rolled 1).
        Misses.
    Ragnarok's turn:
      HP: 28/57; Temp HP: 4; Surges: 12; Surge Value: 15
      AC: 22; Action Points: 0
      Conditions:
        Regen 6 when bloodied (stance).
      Ragnarok heals 6 hp (28 hp -> 34 hp; 0 hp wasted).
      Brash Strike (standard action, at_will):
        Attacks Soldier with 19 vs. 23 AC (1d20+10; rolled 9).
        Misses.
        Soldier gains combat advantage (until start of next turn).
    
  Round 12:
    Soldier's turn:
      HP: 20/80; Temp HP: 0; Surges: 1; Surge Value: 20
      AC: 23; Action Points: 0
      Conditions:
        Combat advantage (until start of next turn).
      Soldier Basic Attack (standard action, at_will):
        Attacks Ragnarok with 22 vs. 22 AC (1d20+16; rolled 6).
        Hits: 11 damage (2d6+5; rolled 5, 1).
        Ragnarok deflects 4 damage; 7 gets through (4 temp hp - 11 damage).
        Ragnarok has 27 hp remaining (34 hp - 7 damage).
    Ragnarok's turn:
      HP: 27/57; Temp HP: 0; Surges: 12; Surge Value: 15
      AC: 22; Action Points: 0
      Combat advantage expires.
      Conditions:
        Regen 6 when bloodied (stance).
      Ragnarok heals 6 hp (27 hp -> 33 hp; 0 hp wasted).
      Crushing Surge (standard action, at_will):
        Attacks Soldier with 27 vs. 23 AC (1d20+8; rolled 19).
        Hits: 15 damage (1d10[brutal 2]+8; rolled 7).
        Soldier has 5 hp remaining (20 hp - 15 damage).
        Ragnarok gains 10 temp hp (had 0; applied 10).
    
  Round 13:
    Soldier's turn:
      HP: 5/80; Temp HP: 0; Surges: 1; Surge Value: 20
      AC: 23; Action Points: 0
      Soldier Basic Attack (standard action, at_will):
        Attacks Ragnarok with 15 vs. 22 AC (1d20+14; rolled 1).
        Misses.
    Ragnarok's turn:
      HP: 33/57; Temp HP: 10; Surges: 12; Surge Value: 15
      AC: 22; Action Points: 0
      Conditions:
        Regen 6 when bloodied (stance).
      Brash Strike (standard action, at_will):
        Attacks Soldier with 19 vs. 23 AC (1d20+10; rolled 9).
        Misses.
        Soldier gains combat advantage (until start of next turn).
    
  Round 14:
    Soldier's turn:
      HP: 5/80; Temp HP: 0; Surges: 1; Surge Value: 20
      AC: 23; Action Points: 0
      Conditions:
        Combat advantage (until start of next turn).
      Soldier Basic Attack (standard action, at_will):
        Attacks Ragnarok with 31 vs. 22 AC (1d20+16; rolled 15).
        Hits: 14 damage (2d6+5; rolled 5, 4).
        Ragnarok deflects 10 damage; 4 gets through (10 temp hp - 14 damage).
        Ragnarok has 29 hp remaining (33 hp - 4 damage).
    Ragnarok's turn:
      HP: 29/57; Temp HP: 0; Surges: 12; Surge Value: 15
      AC: 22; Action Points: 0
      Combat advantage expires.
      Conditions:
        Regen 6 when bloodied (stance).
      Crushing Surge (standard action, at_will):
        Attacks Soldier with 18 vs. 23 AC (1d20+8; rolled 10).
        Misses.
        Ragnarok gains 4 temp hp (had 0; applied 4).
    
  Round 15:
    Soldier's turn:
      HP: 5/80; Temp HP: 0; Surges: 1; Surge Value: 20
      AC: 23; Action Points: 0
      Soldier Basic Attack (standard action, at_will):
        Attacks Ragnarok with 25 vs. 22 AC (1d20+14; rolled 11).
        Hits: 7 damage (2d6+5; rolled 1, 1).
        Ragnarok deflects 4 damage; 3 gets through (4 temp hp - 7 damage).
        Ragnarok has 26 hp remaining (29 hp - 3 damage).
    Ragnarok's turn:
      HP: 26/57; Temp HP: 0; Surges: 12; Surge Value: 15
      AC: 22; Action Points: 0
      Conditions:
        Regen 6 when bloodied (stance).
      Ragnarok heals 6 hp (26 hp -> 32 hp; 0 hp wasted).
      Crushing Surge (standard action, at_will):
        Attacks Soldier with 23 vs. 23 AC (1d20+8; rolled 15).
        Hits: 11 damage (1d10[brutal 2]+8; rolled 3).
        Soldier has -6 hp remaining (5 hp - 11 damage).
        Ragnarok gains 10 temp hp (had 0; applied 10).
    Soldier has died!
    
  Heroes win!
  Ragnarok takes a short rest.
    Ragnarok has 32 hp; wants at least 50 hp (maximum is 57 hp).
      Ragnarok spends a healing surge (11 remaining).
      Ragnarok heals 15 hp (32 hp -> 47 hp; 0 hp wasted).
      Ragnarok spends a healing surge (10 remaining).
      Ragnarok heals 15 hp (47 hp -> 57 hp; 5 hp wasted).
    Temporary hit points expire.
    Powers recharge:
      Distracting Spate recharges.
      Crushing Blow recharges.
      Spend Action Point recharges.
      Second Wind recharges.
    Conditions expire:
      Regen 6 when bloodied expires.
  
FIGHT #2: Level 4 Ragnarok VS. Level 4 Soldier
  Roll initiative!
    Ragnarok rolls 15 initiative (1d20+3; rolled 12).
    Soldier rolls 10 initiative (1d20+6; rolled 4).
    Initiative order: 
      Ragnarok
      Soldier
  
  Round 1:
    Ragnarok's turn:
      HP: 57/57; Temp HP: 0; Surges: 10; Surge Value: 15
      AC: 22; Action Points: 0
      Distracting Spate (standard action, encounter):
        Attacks Soldier with 10 vs. 20 AC (1d20+8; rolled 2).
        Misses.
        Distracting Spate has been expended.
    Soldier's turn:
      HP: 55/55; Temp HP: 0; Surges: 1; Surge Value: 13
      AC: 20; Action Points: 0
      Soldier Encounter Attack (standard action, encounter):
        Attacks Ragnarok with 26 vs. 22 AC (1d20+11; rolled 15).
        Hits: 16 damage (3d8+4; rolled 1, 3, 8).
        Ragnarok has 41 hp remaining (57 hp - 16 damage).
        Soldier Encounter Attack has been expended.
    
  Round 2:
    Ragnarok's turn:
      HP: 41/57; Temp HP: 0; Surges: 10; Surge Value: 15
      AC: 22; Action Points: 0
      Crushing Surge (standard action, at_will):
        Attacks Soldier with 14 vs. 20 AC (1d20+8; rolled 6).
        Misses.
        Ragnarok gains 4 temp hp (had 0; applied 4).
      Second Wind (minor action, encounter):
        Ragnarok spends a healing surge (9 remaining).
        Ragnarok heals 15 hp (41 hp -> 56 hp; 0 hp wasted).
        Ragnarok gains +2 defense bonus (until end of next turn).
        Second Wind has been expended.
    Soldier's turn:
      HP: 55/55; Temp HP: 0; Surges: 1; Surge Value: 13
      AC: 20; Action Points: 0
      Soldier Basic Attack (standard action, at_will):
        Attacks Ragnarok with 21 vs. 24 AC (1d20+11; rolled 10).
        Misses.
    
  Round 3:
    Ragnarok's turn:
      HP: 56/57; Temp HP: 4; Surges: 9; Surge Value: 15
      AC: 24; Action Points: 0
      Conditions:
        +2 defense bonus (until end of this turn).
      Crushing Surge (standard action, at_will):
        Attacks Soldier with 12 vs. 20 AC (1d20+8; rolled 4).
        Misses.
        Ragnarok gains 0 temp hp (had 4; applied 4).
      +2 defense bonus expires.
    Soldier's turn:
      HP: 55/55; Temp HP: 0; Surges: 1; Surge Value: 13
      AC: 20; Action Points: 0
      Soldier Basic Attack (standard action, at_will):
        Attacks Ragnarok with 29 vs. 22 AC (1d20+11; rolled 18).
        Hits: 12 damage (1d10+4; rolled 8).
        Ragnarok deflects 4 damage; 8 gets through (4 temp hp - 12 damage).
        Ragnarok has 48 hp remaining (56 hp - 8 damage).
    
  Round 4:
    Ragnarok's turn:
      HP: 48/57; Temp HP: 0; Surges: 9; Surge Value: 15
      AC: 22; Action Points: 0
      Brash Strike (standard action, at_will):
        Attacks Soldier with 17 vs. 20 AC (1d20+10; rolled 7).
        Misses.
        Soldier gains combat advantage (until start of next turn).
    Soldier's turn:
      HP: 55/55; Temp HP: 0; Surges: 1; Surge Value: 13
      AC: 20; Action Points: 0
      Conditions:
        Combat advantage (until start of next turn).
      Soldier Basic Attack (standard action, at_will):
        Attacks Ragnarok with 25 vs. 22 AC (1d20+13; rolled 12).
        Hits: 6 damage (1d10+4; rolled 2).
        Ragnarok has 42 hp remaining (48 hp - 6 damage).
    
  Round 5:
    Ragnarok's turn:
      HP: 42/57; Temp HP: 0; Surges: 9; Surge Value: 15
      AC: 22; Action Points: 0
      Combat advantage expires.
      Crushing Surge (standard action, at_will):
        Attacks Soldier with 19 vs. 20 AC (1d20+8; rolled 11).
        Misses.
        Ragnarok gains 4 temp hp (had 0; applied 4).
    Soldier's turn:
      HP: 55/55; Temp HP: 0; Surges: 1; Surge Value: 13
      AC: 20; Action Points: 0
      Soldier Basic Attack (standard action, at_will):
        Attacks Ragnarok with 22 vs. 22 AC (1d20+11; rolled 11).
        Hits: 12 damage (1d10+4; rolled 8).
        Ragnarok deflects 4 damage; 8 gets through (4 temp hp - 12 damage).
        Ragnarok has 34 hp remaining (42 hp - 8 damage).
    
  Round 6:
    Ragnarok's turn:
      HP: 34/57; Temp HP: 0; Surges: 9; Surge Value: 15
      AC: 22; Action Points: 0
      Crushing Surge (standard action, at_will):
        Attacks Soldier with 9 vs. 20 AC (1d20+8; rolled 1).
        Misses.
        Ragnarok gains 4 temp hp (had 0; applied 4).
    Soldier's turn:
      HP: 55/55; Temp HP: 0; Surges: 1; Surge Value: 13
      AC: 20; Action Points: 0
      Soldier Basic Attack (standard action, at_will):
        Attacks Ragnarok with 24 vs. 22 AC (1d20+11; rolled 13).
        Hits: 14 damage (1d10+4; rolled 10).
        Ragnarok deflects 4 damage; 10 gets through (4 temp hp - 14 damage).
        Ragnarok has 24 hp remaining (34 hp - 10 damage).
    
  Round 7:
    Ragnarok's turn:
      HP: 24/57; Temp HP: 0; Surges: 9; Surge Value: 15
      AC: 22; Action Points: 0
      Crushing Blow (standard action, encounter):
        Attacks Soldier with 16 vs. 20 AC (1d20+8; rolled 8).
        Misses.
        Crushing Blow has been expended.
    Soldier's turn:
      HP: 55/55; Temp HP: 0; Surges: 1; Surge Value: 13
      AC: 20; Action Points: 0
      Soldier Basic Attack (standard action, at_will):
        Attacks Ragnarok with 24 vs. 22 AC (1d20+11; rolled 13).
        Hits: 6 damage (1d10+4; rolled 2).
        Ragnarok has 18 hp remaining (24 hp - 6 damage).
    
  Round 8:
    Ragnarok's turn:
      HP: 18/57; Temp HP: 0; Surges: 9; Surge Value: 15
      AC: 22; Action Points: 0
      Crushing Surge (standard action, at_will):
        Attacks Soldier with 17 vs. 20 AC (1d20+8; rolled 9).
        Misses.
        Ragnarok gains 4 temp hp (had 0; applied 4).
    Soldier's turn:
      HP: 55/55; Temp HP: 0; Surges: 1; Surge Value: 13
      AC: 20; Action Points: 0
      Soldier Basic Attack (standard action, at_will):
        Attacks Ragnarok with 29 vs. 22 AC (1d20+11; rolled 18).
        Hits: 9 damage (1d10+4; rolled 5).
        Ragnarok deflects 4 damage; 5 gets through (4 temp hp - 9 damage).
        Ragnarok has 13 hp remaining (18 hp - 5 damage).
    
  Round 9:
    Ragnarok's turn:
      HP: 13/57; Temp HP: 0; Surges: 9; Surge Value: 15
      AC: 22; Action Points: 0
      Crushing Surge (standard action, at_will):
        Attacks Soldier with 11 vs. 20 AC (1d20+8; rolled 3).
        Misses.
        Ragnarok gains 4 temp hp (had 0; applied 4).
    Soldier's turn:
      HP: 55/55; Temp HP: 0; Surges: 1; Surge Value: 13
      AC: 20; Action Points: 0
      Soldier Basic Attack (standard action, at_will):
        Attacks Ragnarok with 13 vs. 22 AC (1d20+11; rolled 2).
        Misses.
    
  Round 10:
    Ragnarok's turn:
      HP: 13/57; Temp HP: 4; Surges: 9; Surge Value: 15
      AC: 22; Action Points: 0
      Brash Strike (standard action, at_will):
        Attacks Soldier with 22 vs. 20 AC (1d20+10; rolled 12).
        Hits: 22 damage (1d10[brutal 2]+12; rolled 10).
        Soldier has 33 hp remaining (55 hp - 22 damage).
        Ragnarok gains 0 temp hp (had 4; applied 4).
        Soldier gains combat advantage (until start of next turn).
    Soldier's turn:
      HP: 33/55; Temp HP: 0; Surges: 1; Surge Value: 13
      AC: 20; Action Points: 0
      Conditions:
        Combat advantage (until start of next turn).
      Soldier Basic Attack (standard action, at_will):
        Attacks Ragnarok with 25 vs. 22 AC (1d20+13; rolled 12).
        Hits: 11 damage (1d10+4; rolled 7).
        Ragnarok deflects 4 damage; 7 gets through (4 temp hp - 11 damage).
        Ragnarok has 6 hp remaining (13 hp - 7 damage).
    
  Round 11:
    Ragnarok's turn:
      HP: 6/57; Temp HP: 0; Surges: 9; Surge Value: 15
      AC: 22; Action Points: 0
      Combat advantage expires.
      Brash Strike (standard action, at_will):
        Attacks Soldier with 12 vs. 20 AC (1d20+10; rolled 2).
        Misses.
        Soldier gains combat advantage (until start of next turn).
    Soldier's turn:
      HP: 33/55; Temp HP: 0; Surges: 1; Surge Value: 13
      AC: 20; Action Points: 0
      Conditions:
        Combat advantage (until start of next turn).
      Soldier Basic Attack (standard action, at_will):
        Attacks Ragnarok with 22 vs. 22 AC (1d20+13; rolled 9).
        Hits: 8 damage (1d10+4; rolled 4).
        Ragnarok has -2 hp remaining (6 hp - 8 damage).
    
  Round 12:
    Ragnarok's turn:
      HP: -2/57; Temp HP: 0; Surges: 9; Surge Value: 15
      AC: 22; Action Points: 0
      Combat advantage expires.
      Ragnarok is dying (0 death saves failed).
        Rolls death saving throw and gets a 13 (1d20; rolled 13).
        Passes.
    Soldier's turn:
      HP: 33/55; Temp HP: 0; Surges: 1; Surge Value: 13
      AC: 20; Action Points: 0
      Soldier Basic Attack (standard action, at_will):
        Attacks Ragnarok with 19 vs. 22 AC (1d20+11; rolled 8).
        Misses.
    
  Round 13:
    Ragnarok's turn:
      HP: -2/57; Temp HP: 0; Surges: 9; Surge Value: 15
      AC: 22; Action Points: 0
      Ragnarok is dying (0 death saves failed).
        Rolls death saving throw and gets a 1 (1d20; rolled 1).
        Fails. 2 failures remaining before death.
    Soldier's turn:
      HP: 33/55; Temp HP: 0; Surges: 1; Surge Value: 13
      AC: 20; Action Points: 0
      Soldier Basic Attack (standard action, at_will):
        Attacks Ragnarok with 12 vs. 22 AC (1d20+11; rolled 1).
        Misses.
    
  Round 14:
    Ragnarok's turn:
      HP: -2/57; Temp HP: 0; Surges: 9; Surge Value: 15
      AC: 22; Action Points: 0
      Ragnarok is dying (1 death saves failed).
        Rolls death saving throw and gets a 9 (1d20; rolled 9).
        Fails. 1 failures remaining before death.
    Soldier's turn:
      HP: 33/55; Temp HP: 0; Surges: 1; Surge Value: 13
      AC: 20; Action Points: 0
      Soldier Basic Attack (standard action, at_will):
        Attacks Ragnarok with 28 vs. 22 AC (1d20+11; rolled 17).
        Hits: 14 damage (1d10+4; rolled 10).
        Ragnarok has -16 hp remaining (-2 hp - 14 damage).
    
  Round 15:
    Ragnarok's turn:
      HP: -16/57; Temp HP: 0; Surges: 9; Surge Value: 15
      AC: 22; Action Points: 0
      Ragnarok is dying (2 death saves failed).
        Rolls death saving throw and gets a 19 (1d20; rolled 19).
        Passes.
    Soldier's turn:
      HP: 33/55; Temp HP: 0; Surges: 1; Surge Value: 13
      AC: 20; Action Points: 0
      Soldier Basic Attack (standard action, at_will):
        Attacks Ragnarok with 18 vs. 22 AC (1d20+11; rolled 7).
        Misses.
    
  Round 16:
    Ragnarok's turn:
      HP: -16/57; Temp HP: 0; Surges: 9; Surge Value: 15
      AC: 22; Action Points: 0
      Ragnarok is dying (2 death saves failed).
        Rolls death saving throw and gets a 10 (1d20; rolled 10).
        Passes.
    Soldier's turn:
      HP: 33/55; Temp HP: 0; Surges: 1; Surge Value: 13
      AC: 20; Action Points: 0
      Soldier Basic Attack (standard action, at_will):
        Attacks Ragnarok with 22 vs. 22 AC (1d20+11; rolled 11).
        Hits: 13 damage (1d10+4; rolled 9).
        Ragnarok has -29 hp remaining (-16 hp - 13 damage).
    Ragnarok has died!
    
  Villains win!
```
[/sblock]
[sblock=Example of 2 fight(s) survived (6.1% chance)

```
FIGHT #1: Level 4 Ragnarok VS. Level 7 Soldier
  Roll initiative!
    Ragnarok rolls 18 initiative (1d20+3; rolled 15).
    Soldier rolls 13 initiative (1d20+8; rolled 5).
    Initiative order: 
      Ragnarok
      Soldier
  
  Round 1:
    Ragnarok's turn:
      HP: 57/57; Temp HP: 0; Surges: 13; Surge Value: 15
      AC: 22; Action Points: 1
      Knee Breaker (standard action, daily):
        Attacks Soldier with 27 vs. 23 AC (1d20+8; rolled 19).
        Hits: 21 damage (2d10[brutal 2]+12; rolled 6, 3).
        Soldier has 59 hp remaining (80 hp - 21 damage).
        Ragnarok gains 10 temp hp (had 0; applied 10).
        Knee Breaker has been expended.
      Spend Action Point (free action, encounter):
        Ragnarok spends an action point (0 remaining).
        Ragnarok gains a standard action.
        Spend Action Point has been expended.
      Brash Strike (standard action, at_will):
        Attacks Soldier with 18 vs. 23 AC (1d20+10; rolled 8).
        Misses.
        Soldier gains combat advantage (until start of next turn).
    Soldier's turn:
      HP: 59/80; Temp HP: 0; Surges: 1; Surge Value: 20
      AC: 23; Action Points: 0
      Conditions:
        Combat advantage (until start of next turn).
      Soldier Basic Attack (standard action, at_will):
        Attacks Ragnarok with 24 vs. 22 AC (1d20+16; rolled 8).
        Hits: 9 damage (2d6+5; rolled 2, 2).
        Ragnarok deflects 9 damage; 0 gets through (10 temp hp - 9 damage).
        Ragnarok has 57 hp remaining (57 hp - 0 damage).
    
  Round 2:
    Ragnarok's turn:
      HP: 57/57; Temp HP: 1; Surges: 13; Surge Value: 15
      AC: 22; Action Points: 0
      Combat advantage expires.
      Brash Strike (standard action, at_will):
        Attacks Soldier with 23 vs. 23 AC (1d20+10; rolled 13).
        Hits: 18 damage (1d10[brutal 2]+12; rolled 6).
        Soldier has 41 hp remaining (59 hp - 18 damage).
        Ragnarok gains 3 temp hp (had 1; applied 4).
        Soldier gains combat advantage (until start of next turn).
    Soldier's turn:
      HP: 41/80; Temp HP: 0; Surges: 1; Surge Value: 20
      AC: 23; Action Points: 0
      Conditions:
        Combat advantage (until start of next turn).
      Soldier Encounter Attack (standard action, encounter):
        Attacks Ragnarok with 33 vs. 22 AC (1d20+16; rolled 17).
        Hits: 18 damage (3d10+5; rolled 2, 8, 3).
        Ragnarok deflects 4 damage; 14 gets through (4 temp hp - 18 damage).
        Ragnarok has 43 hp remaining (57 hp - 14 damage).
        Soldier Encounter Attack has been expended.
    
  Round 3:
    Ragnarok's turn:
      HP: 43/57; Temp HP: 0; Surges: 13; Surge Value: 15
      AC: 22; Action Points: 0
      Combat advantage expires.
      Crushing Blow (standard action, encounter):
        Attacks Soldier with 27 vs. 23 AC (1d20+8; rolled 19).
        Hits: 19 damage (2d10[brutal 2]+12; rolled 4, 3).
        Soldier has 22 hp remaining (41 hp - 19 damage).
        Ragnarok gains 4 temp hp (had 0; applied 4).
        Crushing Blow has been expended.
    Soldier's turn:
      HP: 22/80; Temp HP: 0; Surges: 1; Surge Value: 20
      AC: 23; Action Points: 0
      Soldier Basic Attack (standard action, at_will):
        Attacks Ragnarok with 15 vs. 22 AC (1d20+14; rolled 1).
        Misses.
    
  Round 4:
    Ragnarok's turn:
      HP: 43/57; Temp HP: 4; Surges: 13; Surge Value: 15
      AC: 22; Action Points: 0
      Crushing Surge (standard action, at_will):
        Attacks Soldier with 21 vs. 23 AC (1d20+8; rolled 13).
        Misses.
        Ragnarok gains 0 temp hp (had 4; applied 4).
    Soldier's turn:
      HP: 22/80; Temp HP: 0; Surges: 1; Surge Value: 20
      AC: 23; Action Points: 0
      Soldier Basic Attack (standard action, at_will):
        Attacks Ragnarok with 16 vs. 22 AC (1d20+14; rolled 2).
        Misses.
    
  Round 5:
    Ragnarok's turn:
      HP: 43/57; Temp HP: 4; Surges: 13; Surge Value: 15
      AC: 22; Action Points: 0
      Distracting Spate (standard action, encounter):
        Attacks Soldier with 22 vs. 23 AC (1d20+8; rolled 14).
        Misses.
        Distracting Spate has been expended.
    Soldier's turn:
      HP: 22/80; Temp HP: 0; Surges: 1; Surge Value: 20
      AC: 23; Action Points: 0
      Soldier Basic Attack (standard action, at_will):
        Attacks Ragnarok with 28 vs. 22 AC (1d20+14; rolled 14).
        Hits: 15 damage (2d6+5; rolled 4, 6).
        Ragnarok deflects 4 damage; 11 gets through (4 temp hp - 15 damage).
        Ragnarok has 32 hp remaining (43 hp - 11 damage).
    
  Round 6:
    Ragnarok's turn:
      HP: 32/57; Temp HP: 0; Surges: 13; Surge Value: 15
      AC: 22; Action Points: 0
      Second Wind (minor action, encounter):
        Ragnarok spends a healing surge (12 remaining).
        Ragnarok heals 15 hp (32 hp -> 47 hp; 0 hp wasted).
        Ragnarok gains +2 defense bonus (until end of next turn).
        Second Wind has been expended.
      Brash Strike (standard action, at_will):
        Attacks Soldier with 23 vs. 23 AC (1d20+10; rolled 13).
        Hits: 19 damage (1d10[brutal 2]+12; rolled 7).
        Soldier has 3 hp remaining (22 hp - 19 damage).
        Ragnarok gains 4 temp hp (had 0; applied 4).
        Soldier gains combat advantage (until start of next turn).
    Soldier's turn:
      HP: 3/80; Temp HP: 0; Surges: 1; Surge Value: 20
      AC: 23; Action Points: 0
      Conditions:
        Combat advantage (until start of next turn).
      Soldier Basic Attack (standard action, at_will):
        Attacks Ragnarok with 19 vs. 24 AC (1d20+16; rolled 3).
        Misses.
    
  Round 7:
    Ragnarok's turn:
      HP: 47/57; Temp HP: 4; Surges: 12; Surge Value: 15
      AC: 24; Action Points: 0
      Combat advantage expires.
      Conditions:
        +2 defense bonus (until end of this turn).
      Crushing Surge (standard action, at_will):
        Attacks Soldier with 12 vs. 23 AC (1d20+8; rolled 4).
        Misses.
        Ragnarok gains 0 temp hp (had 4; applied 4).
      +2 defense bonus expires.
    Soldier's turn:
      HP: 3/80; Temp HP: 0; Surges: 1; Surge Value: 20
      AC: 23; Action Points: 0
      Soldier Basic Attack (standard action, at_will):
        Attacks Ragnarok with 16 vs. 22 AC (1d20+14; rolled 2).
        Misses.
    
  Round 8:
    Ragnarok's turn:
      HP: 47/57; Temp HP: 4; Surges: 12; Surge Value: 15
      AC: 22; Action Points: 0
      Crushing Surge (standard action, at_will):
        Attacks Soldier with 13 vs. 23 AC (1d20+8; rolled 5).
        Misses.
        Ragnarok gains 0 temp hp (had 4; applied 4).
    Soldier's turn:
      HP: 3/80; Temp HP: 0; Surges: 1; Surge Value: 20
      AC: 23; Action Points: 0
      Soldier Basic Attack (standard action, at_will):
        Attacks Ragnarok with 28 vs. 22 AC (1d20+14; rolled 14).
        Hits: 15 damage (2d6+5; rolled 5, 5).
        Ragnarok deflects 4 damage; 11 gets through (4 temp hp - 15 damage).
        Ragnarok has 36 hp remaining (47 hp - 11 damage).
    
  Round 9:
    Ragnarok's turn:
      HP: 36/57; Temp HP: 0; Surges: 12; Surge Value: 15
      AC: 22; Action Points: 0
      Brash Strike (standard action, at_will):
        Attacks Soldier with 16 vs. 23 AC (1d20+10; rolled 6).
        Misses.
        Soldier gains combat advantage (until start of next turn).
    Soldier's turn:
      HP: 3/80; Temp HP: 0; Surges: 1; Surge Value: 20
      AC: 23; Action Points: 0
      Conditions:
        Combat advantage (until start of next turn).
      Soldier Basic Attack (standard action, at_will):
        Attacks Ragnarok with 36 vs. 22 AC (1d20+16; rolled 20).
        Crits: 17 damage (2d6[max]+5; rolled max).
        Ragnarok has 19 hp remaining (36 hp - 17 damage).
    
  Round 10:
    Ragnarok's turn:
      HP: 19/57; Temp HP: 0; Surges: 12; Surge Value: 15
      AC: 22; Action Points: 0
      Combat advantage expires.
      Crushing Surge (standard action, at_will):
        Attacks Soldier with 9 vs. 23 AC (1d20+8; rolled 1).
        Misses.
        Ragnarok gains 4 temp hp (had 0; applied 4).
      Boundless Endurance (minor action, daily):
        Ragnarok gains regen 6 when bloodied (stance).
        Boundless Endurance has been expended.
    Soldier's turn:
      HP: 3/80; Temp HP: 0; Surges: 1; Surge Value: 20
      AC: 23; Action Points: 0
      Soldier Basic Attack (standard action, at_will):
        Attacks Ragnarok with 22 vs. 22 AC (1d20+14; rolled 8).
        Hits: 16 damage (2d6+5; rolled 6, 5).
        Ragnarok deflects 4 damage; 12 gets through (4 temp hp - 16 damage).
        Ragnarok has 7 hp remaining (19 hp - 12 damage).
    
  Round 11:
    Ragnarok's turn:
      HP: 7/57; Temp HP: 0; Surges: 12; Surge Value: 15
      AC: 22; Action Points: 0
      Conditions:
        Regen 6 when bloodied (stance).
      Ragnarok heals 6 hp (7 hp -> 13 hp; 0 hp wasted).
      Brash Strike (standard action, at_will):
        Attacks Soldier with 22 vs. 23 AC (1d20+10; rolled 12).
        Misses.
        Soldier gains combat advantage (until start of next turn).
    Soldier's turn:
      HP: 3/80; Temp HP: 0; Surges: 1; Surge Value: 20
      AC: 23; Action Points: 0
      Conditions:
        Combat advantage (until start of next turn).
      Soldier Basic Attack (standard action, at_will):
        Attacks Ragnarok with 28 vs. 22 AC (1d20+16; rolled 12).
        Hits: 8 damage (2d6+5; rolled 2, 1).
        Ragnarok has 5 hp remaining (13 hp - 8 damage).
    
  Round 12:
    Ragnarok's turn:
      HP: 5/57; Temp HP: 0; Surges: 12; Surge Value: 15
      AC: 22; Action Points: 0
      Combat advantage expires.
      Conditions:
        Regen 6 when bloodied (stance).
      Ragnarok heals 6 hp (5 hp -> 11 hp; 0 hp wasted).
      Brash Strike (standard action, at_will):
        Attacks Soldier with 24 vs. 23 AC (1d20+10; rolled 14).
        Hits: 18 damage (1d10[brutal 2]+12; rolled 6).
        Soldier has -15 hp remaining (3 hp - 18 damage).
        Ragnarok gains 4 temp hp (had 0; applied 4).
        Soldier gains combat advantage (until start of next turn).
    Soldier has died!
    
  Heroes win!
  Ragnarok takes a short rest.
    Ragnarok has 11 hp; wants at least 50 hp (maximum is 57 hp).
      Ragnarok spends a healing surge (11 remaining).
      Ragnarok heals 15 hp (11 hp -> 26 hp; 0 hp wasted).
      Ragnarok spends a healing surge (10 remaining).
      Ragnarok heals 15 hp (26 hp -> 41 hp; 0 hp wasted).
      Ragnarok spends a healing surge (9 remaining).
      Ragnarok heals 15 hp (41 hp -> 56 hp; 0 hp wasted).
    Temporary hit points expire.
    Powers recharge:
      Distracting Spate recharges.
      Crushing Blow recharges.
      Spend Action Point recharges.
      Second Wind recharges.
    Conditions expire:
      Regen 6 when bloodied expires.
  
FIGHT #2: Level 4 Ragnarok VS. Level 4 Soldier
  Roll initiative!
    Ragnarok rolls 8 initiative (1d20+3; rolled 5).
    Soldier rolls 8 initiative (1d20+6; rolled 2).
    Tie! Resolve with initiative bonus.
      Ragnarok initiative bonus is 3.
      Soldier initiative bonus is 6.
    Initiative order: 
      Soldier
      Ragnarok
  
  Round 1:
    Soldier's turn:
      HP: 55/55; Temp HP: 0; Surges: 1; Surge Value: 13
      AC: 20; Action Points: 0
      Soldier Basic Attack (standard action, at_will):
        Attacks Ragnarok with 23 vs. 22 AC (1d20+11; rolled 12).
        Hits: 8 damage (1d10+4; rolled 4).
        Ragnarok has 48 hp remaining (56 hp - 8 damage).
    Ragnarok's turn:
      HP: 48/57; Temp HP: 0; Surges: 9; Surge Value: 15
      AC: 22; Action Points: 0
      Crushing Blow (standard action, encounter):
        Attacks Soldier with 13 vs. 20 AC (1d20+8; rolled 5).
        Misses.
        Crushing Blow has been expended.
    
  Round 2:
    Soldier's turn:
      HP: 55/55; Temp HP: 0; Surges: 1; Surge Value: 13
      AC: 20; Action Points: 0
      Soldier Basic Attack (standard action, at_will):
        Attacks Ragnarok with 12 vs. 22 AC (1d20+11; rolled 1).
        Misses.
    Ragnarok's turn:
      HP: 48/57; Temp HP: 0; Surges: 9; Surge Value: 15
      AC: 22; Action Points: 0
      Distracting Spate (standard action, encounter):
        Attacks Soldier with 14 vs. 20 AC (1d20+8; rolled 6).
        Misses.
        Distracting Spate has been expended.
    
  Round 3:
    Soldier's turn:
      HP: 55/55; Temp HP: 0; Surges: 1; Surge Value: 13
      AC: 20; Action Points: 0
      Soldier Encounter Attack (standard action, encounter):
        Attacks Ragnarok with 19 vs. 22 AC (1d20+11; rolled 8).
        Misses.
        Soldier Encounter Attack has been expended.
    Ragnarok's turn:
      HP: 48/57; Temp HP: 0; Surges: 9; Surge Value: 15
      AC: 22; Action Points: 0
      Brash Strike (standard action, at_will):
        Attacks Soldier with 30 vs. 20 AC (1d20+10; rolled 20).
        Crits: 24 damage (1d10[brutal 2, max]+12 + 1d12; rolled max + 2).
        Soldier has 31 hp remaining (55 hp - 24 damage).
        Ragnarok gains 4 temp hp (had 0; applied 4).
        Soldier gains combat advantage (until start of next turn).
    
  Round 4:
    Soldier's turn:
      HP: 31/55; Temp HP: 0; Surges: 1; Surge Value: 13
      AC: 20; Action Points: 0
      Conditions:
        Combat advantage (until start of next turn).
      Soldier Basic Attack (standard action, at_will):
        Attacks Ragnarok with 29 vs. 22 AC (1d20+13; rolled 16).
        Hits: 14 damage (1d10+4; rolled 10).
        Ragnarok deflects 4 damage; 10 gets through (4 temp hp - 14 damage).
        Ragnarok has 38 hp remaining (48 hp - 10 damage).
    Ragnarok's turn:
      HP: 38/57; Temp HP: 0; Surges: 9; Surge Value: 15
      AC: 22; Action Points: 0
      Combat advantage expires.
      Second Wind (minor action, encounter):
        Ragnarok spends a healing surge (8 remaining).
        Ragnarok heals 15 hp (38 hp -> 53 hp; 0 hp wasted).
        Ragnarok gains +2 defense bonus (until end of next turn).
        Second Wind has been expended.
      Crushing Surge (standard action, at_will):
        Attacks Soldier with 11 vs. 20 AC (1d20+8; rolled 3).
        Misses.
        Ragnarok gains 4 temp hp (had 0; applied 4).
    
  Round 5:
    Soldier's turn:
      HP: 31/55; Temp HP: 0; Surges: 1; Surge Value: 13
      AC: 20; Action Points: 0
      Soldier Basic Attack (standard action, at_will):
        Attacks Ragnarok with 12 vs. 24 AC (1d20+11; rolled 1).
        Misses.
    Ragnarok's turn:
      HP: 53/57; Temp HP: 4; Surges: 8; Surge Value: 15
      AC: 24; Action Points: 0
      Conditions:
        +2 defense bonus (until end of this turn).
      Brash Strike (standard action, at_will):
        Attacks Soldier with 30 vs. 20 AC (1d20+10; rolled 20).
        Crits: 26 damage (1d10[brutal 2, max]+12 + 1d12; rolled max + 4).
        Soldier has 5 hp remaining (31 hp - 26 damage).
        Ragnarok gains 0 temp hp (had 4; applied 4).
        Soldier gains combat advantage (until start of next turn).
      +2 defense bonus expires.
    
  Round 6:
    Soldier's turn:
      HP: 5/55; Temp HP: 0; Surges: 1; Surge Value: 13
      AC: 20; Action Points: 0
      Conditions:
        Combat advantage (until start of next turn).
      Soldier Basic Attack (standard action, at_will):
        Attacks Ragnarok with 31 vs. 22 AC (1d20+13; rolled 18).
        Hits: 7 damage (1d10+4; rolled 3).
        Ragnarok deflects 4 damage; 3 gets through (4 temp hp - 7 damage).
        Ragnarok has 50 hp remaining (53 hp - 3 damage).
    Ragnarok's turn:
      HP: 50/57; Temp HP: 0; Surges: 8; Surge Value: 15
      AC: 22; Action Points: 0
      Combat advantage expires.
      Brash Strike (standard action, at_will):
        Attacks Soldier with 15 vs. 20 AC (1d20+10; rolled 5).
        Misses.
        Soldier gains combat advantage (until start of next turn).
    
  Round 7:
    Soldier's turn:
      HP: 5/55; Temp HP: 0; Surges: 1; Surge Value: 13
      AC: 20; Action Points: 0
      Conditions:
        Combat advantage (until start of next turn).
      Soldier Basic Attack (standard action, at_will):
        Attacks Ragnarok with 25 vs. 22 AC (1d20+13; rolled 12).
        Hits: 5 damage (1d10+4; rolled 1).
        Ragnarok has 45 hp remaining (50 hp - 5 damage).
    Ragnarok's turn:
      HP: 45/57; Temp HP: 0; Surges: 8; Surge Value: 15
      AC: 22; Action Points: 0
      Combat advantage expires.
      Brash Strike (standard action, at_will):
        Attacks Soldier with 30 vs. 20 AC (1d20+10; rolled 20).
        Crits: 32 damage (1d10[brutal 2, max]+12 + 1d12; rolled max + 10).
        Soldier has -27 hp remaining (5 hp - 32 damage).
        Ragnarok gains 4 temp hp (had 0; applied 4).
        Soldier gains combat advantage (until start of next turn).
    Soldier has died!
    
  Heroes win!
  Ragnarok takes a short rest.
    Ragnarok has 45 hp; wants at least 50 hp (maximum is 57 hp).
      Ragnarok spends a healing surge (7 remaining).
      Ragnarok heals 15 hp (45 hp -> 57 hp; 3 hp wasted).
    Temporary hit points expire.
    Powers recharge:
      Distracting Spate recharges.
      Crushing Blow recharges.
      Second Wind recharges.
    Milestone:
      Ragnarok gains an action point.
      Meliorating Scale Armor +1: enhancement increases to +2.
  
FIGHT #3: Level 4 Ragnarok VS. Level 6 Soldier
  Roll initiative!
    Ragnarok rolls 16 initiative (1d20+3; rolled 13).
    Soldier rolls 21 initiative (1d20+8; rolled 13).
    Initiative order: 
      Soldier
      Ragnarok
  
  Round 1:
    Soldier's turn:
      HP: 72/72; Temp HP: 0; Surges: 1; Surge Value: 18
      AC: 22; Action Points: 0
      Soldier Encounter Attack (standard action, encounter):
        Attacks Ragnarok with 26 vs. 23 AC (1d20+13; rolled 13).
        Hits: 15 damage (3d8+4; rolled 1, 4, 6).
        Ragnarok has 42 hp remaining (57 hp - 15 damage).
        Soldier Encounter Attack has been expended.
    Ragnarok's turn:
      HP: 42/57; Temp HP: 0; Surges: 7; Surge Value: 15
      AC: 23; Action Points: 1
      Brash Strike (standard action, at_will):
        Attacks Soldier with 15 vs. 22 AC (1d20+10; rolled 5).
        Misses.
        Soldier gains combat advantage (until start of next turn).
      Second Wind (minor action, encounter):
        Ragnarok spends a healing surge (6 remaining).
        Ragnarok heals 15 hp (42 hp -> 57 hp; 0 hp wasted).
        Ragnarok gains +2 defense bonus (until end of next turn).
        Second Wind has been expended.
      Spend Action Point (free action, encounter):
        Ragnarok spends an action point (0 remaining).
        Ragnarok gains a standard action.
        Spend Action Point has been expended.
      Crushing Blow (standard action, encounter):
        Attacks Soldier with 19 vs. 22 AC (1d20+8; rolled 11).
        Misses.
        Crushing Blow has been expended.
    
  Round 2:
    Soldier's turn:
      HP: 72/72; Temp HP: 0; Surges: 1; Surge Value: 18
      AC: 22; Action Points: 0
      Conditions:
        Combat advantage (until start of next turn).
      Soldier Basic Attack (standard action, at_will):
        Attacks Ragnarok with 33 vs. 25 AC (1d20+15; rolled 18).
        Hits: 8 damage (1d10+4; rolled 4).
        Ragnarok has 49 hp remaining (57 hp - 8 damage).
    Ragnarok's turn:
      HP: 49/57; Temp HP: 0; Surges: 6; Surge Value: 15
      AC: 25; Action Points: 0
      Combat advantage expires.
      Conditions:
        +2 defense bonus (until end of this turn).
      Brash Strike (standard action, at_will):
        Attacks Soldier with 18 vs. 22 AC (1d20+10; rolled 8).
        Misses.
        Soldier gains combat advantage (until start of next turn).
      +2 defense bonus expires.
    
  Round 3:
    Soldier's turn:
      HP: 72/72; Temp HP: 0; Surges: 1; Surge Value: 18
      AC: 22; Action Points: 0
      Conditions:
        Combat advantage (until start of next turn).
      Soldier Basic Attack (standard action, at_will):
        Attacks Ragnarok with 21 vs. 23 AC (1d20+15; rolled 6).
        Misses.
    Ragnarok's turn:
      HP: 49/57; Temp HP: 0; Surges: 6; Surge Value: 15
      AC: 23; Action Points: 0
      Combat advantage expires.
      Crushing Surge (standard action, at_will):
        Attacks Soldier with 18 vs. 22 AC (1d20+8; rolled 10).
        Misses.
        Ragnarok gains 4 temp hp (had 0; applied 4).
    
  Round 4:
    Soldier's turn:
      HP: 72/72; Temp HP: 0; Surges: 1; Surge Value: 18
      AC: 22; Action Points: 0
      Soldier Basic Attack (standard action, at_will):
        Attacks Ragnarok with 22 vs. 23 AC (1d20+13; rolled 9).
        Misses.
    Ragnarok's turn:
      HP: 49/57; Temp HP: 4; Surges: 6; Surge Value: 15
      AC: 23; Action Points: 0
      Brash Strike (standard action, at_will):
        Attacks Soldier with 14 vs. 22 AC (1d20+10; rolled 4).
        Misses.
        Soldier gains combat advantage (until start of next turn).
    
  Round 5:
    Soldier's turn:
      HP: 72/72; Temp HP: 0; Surges: 1; Surge Value: 18
      AC: 22; Action Points: 0
      Conditions:
        Combat advantage (until start of next turn).
      Soldier Basic Attack (standard action, at_will):
        Attacks Ragnarok with 24 vs. 23 AC (1d20+15; rolled 9).
        Hits: 7 damage (1d10+4; rolled 3).
        Ragnarok deflects 4 damage; 3 gets through (4 temp hp - 7 damage).
        Ragnarok has 46 hp remaining (49 hp - 3 damage).
    Ragnarok's turn:
      HP: 46/57; Temp HP: 0; Surges: 6; Surge Value: 15
      AC: 23; Action Points: 0
      Combat advantage expires.
      Crushing Surge (standard action, at_will):
        Attacks Soldier with 17 vs. 22 AC (1d20+8; rolled 9).
        Misses.
        Ragnarok gains 4 temp hp (had 0; applied 4).
    
  Round 6:
    Soldier's turn:
      HP: 72/72; Temp HP: 0; Surges: 1; Surge Value: 18
      AC: 22; Action Points: 0
      Soldier Basic Attack (standard action, at_will):
        Attacks Ragnarok with 17 vs. 23 AC (1d20+13; rolled 4).
        Misses.
    Ragnarok's turn:
      HP: 46/57; Temp HP: 4; Surges: 6; Surge Value: 15
      AC: 23; Action Points: 0
      Crushing Surge (standard action, at_will):
        Attacks Soldier with 14 vs. 22 AC (1d20+8; rolled 6).
        Misses.
        Ragnarok gains 0 temp hp (had 4; applied 4).
    
  Round 7:
    Soldier's turn:
      HP: 72/72; Temp HP: 0; Surges: 1; Surge Value: 18
      AC: 22; Action Points: 0
      Soldier Basic Attack (standard action, at_will):
        Attacks Ragnarok with 31 vs. 23 AC (1d20+13; rolled 18).
        Hits: 8 damage (1d10+4; rolled 4).
        Ragnarok deflects 4 damage; 4 gets through (4 temp hp - 8 damage).
        Ragnarok has 42 hp remaining (46 hp - 4 damage).
    Ragnarok's turn:
      HP: 42/57; Temp HP: 0; Surges: 6; Surge Value: 15
      AC: 23; Action Points: 0
      Distracting Spate (standard action, encounter):
        Attacks Soldier with 14 vs. 22 AC (1d20+8; rolled 6).
        Misses.
        Distracting Spate has been expended.
    
  Round 8:
    Soldier's turn:
      HP: 72/72; Temp HP: 0; Surges: 1; Surge Value: 18
      AC: 22; Action Points: 0
      Soldier Basic Attack (standard action, at_will):
        Attacks Ragnarok with 16 vs. 23 AC (1d20+13; rolled 3).
        Misses.
    Ragnarok's turn:
      HP: 42/57; Temp HP: 0; Surges: 6; Surge Value: 15
      AC: 23; Action Points: 0
      Brash Strike (standard action, at_will):
        Attacks Soldier with 11 vs. 22 AC (1d20+10; rolled 1).
        Misses.
        Soldier gains combat advantage (until start of next turn).
    
  Round 9:
    Soldier's turn:
      HP: 72/72; Temp HP: 0; Surges: 1; Surge Value: 18
      AC: 22; Action Points: 0
      Conditions:
        Combat advantage (until start of next turn).
      Soldier Basic Attack (standard action, at_will):
        Attacks Ragnarok with 26 vs. 23 AC (1d20+15; rolled 11).
        Hits: 12 damage (1d10+4; rolled 8).
        Ragnarok has 30 hp remaining (42 hp - 12 damage).
    Ragnarok's turn:
      HP: 30/57; Temp HP: 0; Surges: 6; Surge Value: 15
      AC: 23; Action Points: 0
      Combat advantage expires.
      Crushing Surge (standard action, at_will):
        Attacks Soldier with 24 vs. 22 AC (1d20+8; rolled 16).
        Hits: 18 damage (1d10[brutal 2]+8; rolled 10).
        Soldier has 54 hp remaining (72 hp - 18 damage).
        Ragnarok gains 10 temp hp (had 0; applied 10).
    
  Round 10:
    Soldier's turn:
      HP: 54/72; Temp HP: 0; Surges: 1; Surge Value: 18
      AC: 22; Action Points: 0
      Soldier Basic Attack (standard action, at_will):
        Attacks Ragnarok with 31 vs. 23 AC (1d20+13; rolled 18).
        Hits: 10 damage (1d10+4; rolled 6).
        Ragnarok deflects 10 damage; 0 gets through (10 temp hp - 10 damage).
        Ragnarok has 30 hp remaining (30 hp - 0 damage).
    Ragnarok's turn:
      HP: 30/57; Temp HP: 0; Surges: 6; Surge Value: 15
      AC: 23; Action Points: 0
      Crushing Surge (standard action, at_will):
        Attacks Soldier with 11 vs. 22 AC (1d20+8; rolled 3).
        Misses.
        Ragnarok gains 4 temp hp (had 0; applied 4).
    
  Round 11:
    Soldier's turn:
      HP: 54/72; Temp HP: 0; Surges: 1; Surge Value: 18
      AC: 22; Action Points: 0
      Soldier Basic Attack (standard action, at_will):
        Attacks Ragnarok with 33 vs. 23 AC (1d20+13; rolled 20).
        Crits: 14 damage (1d10[max]+4; rolled max).
        Ragnarok deflects 4 damage; 10 gets through (4 temp hp - 14 damage).
        Ragnarok has 20 hp remaining (30 hp - 10 damage).
    Ragnarok's turn:
      HP: 20/57; Temp HP: 0; Surges: 6; Surge Value: 15
      AC: 23; Action Points: 0
      Crushing Surge (standard action, at_will):
        Attacks Soldier with 11 vs. 22 AC (1d20+8; rolled 3).
        Misses.
        Ragnarok gains 4 temp hp (had 0; applied 4).
    
  Round 12:
    Soldier's turn:
      HP: 54/72; Temp HP: 0; Surges: 1; Surge Value: 18
      AC: 22; Action Points: 0
      Soldier Basic Attack (standard action, at_will):
        Attacks Ragnarok with 28 vs. 23 AC (1d20+13; rolled 15).
        Hits: 13 damage (1d10+4; rolled 9).
        Ragnarok deflects 4 damage; 9 gets through (4 temp hp - 13 damage).
        Ragnarok has 11 hp remaining (20 hp - 9 damage).
    Ragnarok's turn:
      HP: 11/57; Temp HP: 0; Surges: 6; Surge Value: 15
      AC: 23; Action Points: 0
      Crushing Surge (standard action, at_will):
        Attacks Soldier with 16 vs. 22 AC (1d20+8; rolled 8).
        Misses.
        Ragnarok gains 4 temp hp (had 0; applied 4).
    
  Round 13:
    Soldier's turn:
      HP: 54/72; Temp HP: 0; Surges: 1; Surge Value: 18
      AC: 22; Action Points: 0
      Soldier Basic Attack (standard action, at_will):
        Attacks Ragnarok with 27 vs. 23 AC (1d20+13; rolled 14).
        Hits: 10 damage (1d10+4; rolled 6).
        Ragnarok deflects 4 damage; 6 gets through (4 temp hp - 10 damage).
        Ragnarok has 5 hp remaining (11 hp - 6 damage).
    Ragnarok's turn:
      HP: 5/57; Temp HP: 0; Surges: 6; Surge Value: 15
      AC: 23; Action Points: 0
      Crushing Surge (standard action, at_will):
        Attacks Soldier with 25 vs. 22 AC (1d20+8; rolled 17).
        Hits: 14 damage (1d10[brutal 2]+8; rolled 6).
        Soldier has 40 hp remaining (54 hp - 14 damage).
        Ragnarok gains 10 temp hp (had 0; applied 10).
    
  Round 14:
    Soldier's turn:
      HP: 40/72; Temp HP: 0; Surges: 1; Surge Value: 18
      AC: 22; Action Points: 0
      Soldier Basic Attack (standard action, at_will):
        Attacks Ragnarok with 31 vs. 23 AC (1d20+13; rolled 18).
        Hits: 13 damage (1d10+4; rolled 9).
        Ragnarok deflects 10 damage; 3 gets through (10 temp hp - 13 damage).
        Ragnarok has 2 hp remaining (5 hp - 3 damage).
    Ragnarok's turn:
      HP: 2/57; Temp HP: 0; Surges: 6; Surge Value: 15
      AC: 23; Action Points: 0
      Brash Strike (standard action, at_will):
        Attacks Soldier with 19 vs. 22 AC (1d20+10; rolled 9).
        Misses.
        Soldier gains combat advantage (until start of next turn).
    
  Round 15:
    Soldier's turn:
      HP: 40/72; Temp HP: 0; Surges: 1; Surge Value: 18
      AC: 22; Action Points: 0
      Conditions:
        Combat advantage (until start of next turn).
      Soldier Basic Attack (standard action, at_will):
        Attacks Ragnarok with 25 vs. 23 AC (1d20+15; rolled 10).
        Hits: 5 damage (1d10+4; rolled 1).
        Ragnarok has -3 hp remaining (2 hp - 5 damage).
    Ragnarok's turn:
      HP: -3/57; Temp HP: 0; Surges: 6; Surge Value: 15
      AC: 23; Action Points: 0
      Combat advantage expires.
      Ragnarok is dying (0 death saves failed).
        Rolls death saving throw and gets a 2 (1d20; rolled 2).
        Fails. 2 failures remaining before death.
    
  Round 16:
    Soldier's turn:
      HP: 40/72; Temp HP: 0; Surges: 1; Surge Value: 18
      AC: 22; Action Points: 0
      Soldier Basic Attack (standard action, at_will):
        Attacks Ragnarok with 22 vs. 23 AC (1d20+13; rolled 9).
        Misses.
    Ragnarok's turn:
      HP: -3/57; Temp HP: 0; Surges: 6; Surge Value: 15
      AC: 23; Action Points: 0
      Ragnarok is dying (1 death saves failed).
        Rolls death saving throw and gets a 7 (1d20; rolled 7).
        Fails. 1 failures remaining before death.
    
  Round 17:
    Soldier's turn:
      HP: 40/72; Temp HP: 0; Surges: 1; Surge Value: 18
      AC: 22; Action Points: 0
      Soldier Basic Attack (standard action, at_will):
        Attacks Ragnarok with 14 vs. 23 AC (1d20+13; rolled 1).
        Misses.
    Ragnarok's turn:
      HP: -3/57; Temp HP: 0; Surges: 6; Surge Value: 15
      AC: 23; Action Points: 0
      Ragnarok is dying (2 death saves failed).
        Rolls death saving throw and gets a 3 (1d20; rolled 3).
        Fails. 0 failures remaining before death.
    
  Villains win!
```
[/sblock]
[sblock=Example of 3 fight(s) survived (0.7% chance)

```
FIGHT #1: Level 4 Ragnarok VS. Level 7 Soldier
  Roll initiative!
    Ragnarok rolls 22 initiative (1d20+3; rolled 19).
    Soldier rolls 9 initiative (1d20+8; rolled 1).
    Initiative order: 
      Ragnarok
      Soldier
  
  Round 1:
    Ragnarok's turn:
      HP: 57/57; Temp HP: 0; Surges: 13; Surge Value: 15
      AC: 22; Action Points: 1
      Knee Breaker (standard action, daily):
        Attacks Soldier with 9 vs. 23 AC (1d20+8; rolled 1).
        Misses: 14 damage (half of 2d10[brutal 2]+12; rolled 9, 7).
        Soldier has 66 hp remaining (80 hp - 14 damage).
        Ragnarok gains 4 temp hp (had 0; applied 4).
        Knee Breaker has been expended.
      Spend Action Point (free action, encounter):
        Ragnarok spends an action point (0 remaining).
        Ragnarok gains a standard action.
        Spend Action Point has been expended.
      Crushing Blow (standard action, encounter):
        Attacks Soldier with 14 vs. 23 AC (1d20+8; rolled 6).
        Misses.
        Crushing Blow has been expended.
    Soldier's turn:
      HP: 66/80; Temp HP: 0; Surges: 1; Surge Value: 20
      AC: 23; Action Points: 0
      Soldier Encounter Attack (standard action, encounter):
        Attacks Ragnarok with 21 vs. 22 AC (1d20+14; rolled 7).
        Misses.
        Soldier Encounter Attack has been expended.
    
  Round 2:
    Ragnarok's turn:
      HP: 57/57; Temp HP: 4; Surges: 13; Surge Value: 15
      AC: 22; Action Points: 0
      Distracting Spate (standard action, encounter):
        Attacks Soldier with 27 vs. 23 AC (1d20+8; rolled 19).
        Hits: 18 damage (2d10[brutal 2]+8; rolled 4, 6).
        Soldier has 48 hp remaining (66 hp - 18 damage).
        Ragnarok gains 0 temp hp (had 4; applied 4).
        Ragnarok gains combat advantage (until end of next turn).
        Distracting Spate has been expended.
    Soldier's turn:
      HP: 48/80; Temp HP: 0; Surges: 1; Surge Value: 20
      AC: 23; Action Points: 0
      Soldier Basic Attack (standard action, at_will):
        Attacks Ragnarok with 31 vs. 22 AC (1d20+14; rolled 17).
        Hits: 9 damage (2d6+5; rolled 1, 3).
        Ragnarok deflects 4 damage; 5 gets through (4 temp hp - 9 damage).
        Ragnarok has 52 hp remaining (57 hp - 5 damage).
    
  Round 3:
    Ragnarok's turn:
      HP: 52/57; Temp HP: 0; Surges: 13; Surge Value: 15
      AC: 22; Action Points: 0
      Conditions:
        Combat advantage (until end of this turn).
      Crushing Surge (standard action, at_will):
        Attacks Soldier with 11 vs. 23 AC (1d20+10; rolled 1).
        Misses.
        Ragnarok gains 4 temp hp (had 0; applied 4).
      Combat advantage expires.
    Soldier's turn:
      HP: 48/80; Temp HP: 0; Surges: 1; Surge Value: 20
      AC: 23; Action Points: 0
      Soldier Basic Attack (standard action, at_will):
        Attacks Ragnarok with 29 vs. 22 AC (1d20+14; rolled 15).
        Hits: 17 damage (2d6+5; rolled 6, 6).
        Ragnarok deflects 4 damage; 13 gets through (4 temp hp - 17 damage).
        Ragnarok has 39 hp remaining (52 hp - 13 damage).
    
  Round 4:
    Ragnarok's turn:
      HP: 39/57; Temp HP: 0; Surges: 13; Surge Value: 15
      AC: 22; Action Points: 0
      Second Wind (minor action, encounter):
        Ragnarok spends a healing surge (12 remaining).
        Ragnarok heals 15 hp (39 hp -> 54 hp; 0 hp wasted).
        Ragnarok gains +2 defense bonus (until end of next turn).
        Second Wind has been expended.
      Brash Strike (standard action, at_will):
        Attacks Soldier with 21 vs. 23 AC (1d20+10; rolled 11).
        Misses.
        Soldier gains combat advantage (until start of next turn).
    Soldier's turn:
      HP: 48/80; Temp HP: 0; Surges: 1; Surge Value: 20
      AC: 23; Action Points: 0
      Conditions:
        Combat advantage (until start of next turn).
      Soldier Basic Attack (standard action, at_will):
        Attacks Ragnarok with 18 vs. 24 AC (1d20+16; rolled 2).
        Misses.
    
  Round 5:
    Ragnarok's turn:
      HP: 54/57; Temp HP: 0; Surges: 12; Surge Value: 15
      AC: 24; Action Points: 0
      Combat advantage expires.
      Conditions:
        +2 defense bonus (until end of this turn).
      Crushing Surge (standard action, at_will):
        Attacks Soldier with 12 vs. 23 AC (1d20+8; rolled 4).
        Misses.
        Ragnarok gains 4 temp hp (had 0; applied 4).
      +2 defense bonus expires.
    Soldier's turn:
      HP: 48/80; Temp HP: 0; Surges: 1; Surge Value: 20
      AC: 23; Action Points: 0
      Soldier Basic Attack (standard action, at_will):
        Attacks Ragnarok with 30 vs. 22 AC (1d20+14; rolled 16).
        Hits: 13 damage (2d6+5; rolled 5, 3).
        Ragnarok deflects 4 damage; 9 gets through (4 temp hp - 13 damage).
        Ragnarok has 45 hp remaining (54 hp - 9 damage).
    
  Round 6:
    Ragnarok's turn:
      HP: 45/57; Temp HP: 0; Surges: 12; Surge Value: 15
      AC: 22; Action Points: 0
      Brash Strike (standard action, at_will):
        Attacks Soldier with 24 vs. 23 AC (1d20+10; rolled 14).
        Hits: 16 damage (1d10[brutal 2]+12; rolled 4).
        Soldier has 32 hp remaining (48 hp - 16 damage).
        Ragnarok gains 4 temp hp (had 0; applied 4).
        Soldier gains combat advantage (until start of next turn).
    Soldier's turn:
      HP: 32/80; Temp HP: 0; Surges: 1; Surge Value: 20
      AC: 23; Action Points: 0
      Conditions:
        Combat advantage (until start of next turn).
      Soldier Basic Attack (standard action, at_will):
        Attacks Ragnarok with 35 vs. 22 AC (1d20+16; rolled 19).
        Hits: 11 damage (2d6+5; rolled 5, 1).
        Ragnarok deflects 4 damage; 7 gets through (4 temp hp - 11 damage).
        Ragnarok has 38 hp remaining (45 hp - 7 damage).
    
  Round 7:
    Ragnarok's turn:
      HP: 38/57; Temp HP: 0; Surges: 12; Surge Value: 15
      AC: 22; Action Points: 0
      Combat advantage expires.
      Brash Strike (standard action, at_will):
        Attacks Soldier with 18 vs. 23 AC (1d20+10; rolled 8).
        Misses.
        Soldier gains combat advantage (until start of next turn).
    Soldier's turn:
      HP: 32/80; Temp HP: 0; Surges: 1; Surge Value: 20
      AC: 23; Action Points: 0
      Conditions:
        Combat advantage (until start of next turn).
      Soldier Basic Attack (standard action, at_will):
        Attacks Ragnarok with 31 vs. 22 AC (1d20+16; rolled 15).
        Hits: 13 damage (2d6+5; rolled 5, 3).
        Ragnarok has 25 hp remaining (38 hp - 13 damage).
    
  Round 8:
    Ragnarok's turn:
      HP: 25/57; Temp HP: 0; Surges: 12; Surge Value: 15
      AC: 22; Action Points: 0
      Combat advantage expires.
      Crushing Surge (standard action, at_will):
        Attacks Soldier with 9 vs. 23 AC (1d20+8; rolled 1).
        Misses.
        Ragnarok gains 4 temp hp (had 0; applied 4).
      Boundless Endurance (minor action, daily):
        Ragnarok gains regen 6 when bloodied (stance).
        Boundless Endurance has been expended.
    Soldier's turn:
      HP: 32/80; Temp HP: 0; Surges: 1; Surge Value: 20
      AC: 23; Action Points: 0
      Soldier Basic Attack (standard action, at_will):
        Attacks Ragnarok with 33 vs. 22 AC (1d20+14; rolled 19).
        Hits: 10 damage (2d6+5; rolled 4, 1).
        Ragnarok deflects 4 damage; 6 gets through (4 temp hp - 10 damage).
        Ragnarok has 19 hp remaining (25 hp - 6 damage).
    
  Round 9:
    Ragnarok's turn:
      HP: 19/57; Temp HP: 0; Surges: 12; Surge Value: 15
      AC: 22; Action Points: 0
      Conditions:
        Regen 6 when bloodied (stance).
      Ragnarok heals 6 hp (19 hp -> 25 hp; 0 hp wasted).
      Crushing Surge (standard action, at_will):
        Attacks Soldier with 27 vs. 23 AC (1d20+8; rolled 19).
        Hits: 14 damage (1d10[brutal 2]+8; rolled 6).
        Soldier has 18 hp remaining (32 hp - 14 damage).
        Ragnarok gains 10 temp hp (had 0; applied 10).
    Soldier's turn:
      HP: 18/80; Temp HP: 0; Surges: 1; Surge Value: 20
      AC: 23; Action Points: 0
      Soldier Basic Attack (standard action, at_will):
        Attacks Ragnarok with 32 vs. 22 AC (1d20+14; rolled 18).
        Hits: 12 damage (2d6+5; rolled 6, 1).
        Ragnarok deflects 10 damage; 2 gets through (10 temp hp - 12 damage).
        Ragnarok has 23 hp remaining (25 hp - 2 damage).
    
  Round 10:
    Ragnarok's turn:
      HP: 23/57; Temp HP: 0; Surges: 12; Surge Value: 15
      AC: 22; Action Points: 0
      Conditions:
        Regen 6 when bloodied (stance).
      Ragnarok heals 6 hp (23 hp -> 29 hp; 0 hp wasted).
      Crushing Surge (standard action, at_will):
        Attacks Soldier with 26 vs. 23 AC (1d20+8; rolled 18).
        Hits: 14 damage (1d10[brutal 2]+8; rolled 6).
        Soldier has 4 hp remaining (18 hp - 14 damage).
        Ragnarok gains 10 temp hp (had 0; applied 10).
    Soldier's turn:
      HP: 4/80; Temp HP: 0; Surges: 1; Surge Value: 20
      AC: 23; Action Points: 0
      Soldier Basic Attack (standard action, at_will):
        Attacks Ragnarok with 24 vs. 22 AC (1d20+14; rolled 10).
        Hits: 11 damage (2d6+5; rolled 2, 4).
        Ragnarok deflects 10 damage; 1 gets through (10 temp hp - 11 damage).
        Ragnarok has 28 hp remaining (29 hp - 1 damage).
    
  Round 11:
    Ragnarok's turn:
      HP: 28/57; Temp HP: 0; Surges: 12; Surge Value: 15
      AC: 22; Action Points: 0
      Conditions:
        Regen 6 when bloodied (stance).
      Ragnarok heals 6 hp (28 hp -> 34 hp; 0 hp wasted).
      Brash Strike (standard action, at_will):
        Attacks Soldier with 12 vs. 23 AC (1d20+10; rolled 2).
        Misses.
        Soldier gains combat advantage (until start of next turn).
    Soldier's turn:
      HP: 4/80; Temp HP: 0; Surges: 1; Surge Value: 20
      AC: 23; Action Points: 0
      Conditions:
        Combat advantage (until start of next turn).
      Soldier Basic Attack (standard action, at_will):
        Attacks Ragnarok with 19 vs. 22 AC (1d20+16; rolled 3).
        Misses.
    
  Round 12:
    Ragnarok's turn:
      HP: 34/57; Temp HP: 0; Surges: 12; Surge Value: 15
      AC: 22; Action Points: 0
      Combat advantage expires.
      Conditions:
        Regen 6 when bloodied (stance).
      Crushing Surge (standard action, at_will):
        Attacks Soldier with 17 vs. 23 AC (1d20+8; rolled 9).
        Misses.
        Ragnarok gains 4 temp hp (had 0; applied 4).
    Soldier's turn:
      HP: 4/80; Temp HP: 0; Surges: 1; Surge Value: 20
      AC: 23; Action Points: 0
      Soldier Basic Attack (standard action, at_will):
        Attacks Ragnarok with 31 vs. 22 AC (1d20+14; rolled 17).
        Hits: 10 damage (2d6+5; rolled 3, 2).
        Ragnarok deflects 4 damage; 6 gets through (4 temp hp - 10 damage).
        Ragnarok has 28 hp remaining (34 hp - 6 damage).
    
  Round 13:
    Ragnarok's turn:
      HP: 28/57; Temp HP: 0; Surges: 12; Surge Value: 15
      AC: 22; Action Points: 0
      Conditions:
        Regen 6 when bloodied (stance).
      Ragnarok heals 6 hp (28 hp -> 34 hp; 0 hp wasted).
      Brash Strike (standard action, at_will):
        Attacks Soldier with 18 vs. 23 AC (1d20+10; rolled 8).
        Misses.
        Soldier gains combat advantage (until start of next turn).
    Soldier's turn:
      HP: 4/80; Temp HP: 0; Surges: 1; Surge Value: 20
      AC: 23; Action Points: 0
      Conditions:
        Combat advantage (until start of next turn).
      Soldier Basic Attack (standard action, at_will):
        Attacks Ragnarok with 23 vs. 22 AC (1d20+16; rolled 7).
        Hits: 16 damage (2d6+5; rolled 5, 6).
        Ragnarok has 18 hp remaining (34 hp - 16 damage).
    
  Round 14:
    Ragnarok's turn:
      HP: 18/57; Temp HP: 0; Surges: 12; Surge Value: 15
      AC: 22; Action Points: 0
      Combat advantage expires.
      Conditions:
        Regen 6 when bloodied (stance).
      Ragnarok heals 6 hp (18 hp -> 24 hp; 0 hp wasted).
      Brash Strike (standard action, at_will):
        Attacks Soldier with 29 vs. 23 AC (1d20+10; rolled 19).
        Hits: 20 damage (1d10[brutal 2]+12; rolled 1, 2, 8).
        Soldier has -16 hp remaining (4 hp - 20 damage).
        Ragnarok gains 4 temp hp (had 0; applied 4).
        Soldier gains combat advantage (until start of next turn).
    Soldier has died!
    
  Heroes win!
  Ragnarok takes a short rest.
    Ragnarok has 24 hp; wants at least 50 hp (maximum is 57 hp).
      Ragnarok spends a healing surge (11 remaining).
      Ragnarok heals 15 hp (24 hp -> 39 hp; 0 hp wasted).
      Ragnarok spends a healing surge (10 remaining).
      Ragnarok heals 15 hp (39 hp -> 54 hp; 0 hp wasted).
    Temporary hit points expire.
    Powers recharge:
      Distracting Spate recharges.
      Crushing Blow recharges.
      Spend Action Point recharges.
      Second Wind recharges.
    Conditions expire:
      Regen 6 when bloodied expires.
  
FIGHT #2: Level 4 Ragnarok VS. Level 4 Soldier
  Roll initiative!
    Ragnarok rolls 14 initiative (1d20+3; rolled 11).
    Soldier rolls 26 initiative (1d20+6; rolled 20).
    Initiative order: 
      Soldier
      Ragnarok
  
  Round 1:
    Soldier's turn:
      HP: 55/55; Temp HP: 0; Surges: 1; Surge Value: 13
      AC: 20; Action Points: 0
      Soldier Encounter Attack (standard action, encounter):
        Attacks Ragnarok with 28 vs. 22 AC (1d20+11; rolled 17).
        Hits: 12 damage (3d8+4; rolled 1, 2, 5).
        Ragnarok has 42 hp remaining (54 hp - 12 damage).
        Soldier Encounter Attack has been expended.
    Ragnarok's turn:
      HP: 42/57; Temp HP: 0; Surges: 10; Surge Value: 15
      AC: 22; Action Points: 0
      Crushing Blow (standard action, encounter):
        Attacks Soldier with 16 vs. 20 AC (1d20+8; rolled 8).
        Misses.
        Crushing Blow has been expended.
      Second Wind (minor action, encounter):
        Ragnarok spends a healing surge (9 remaining).
        Ragnarok heals 15 hp (42 hp -> 57 hp; 0 hp wasted).
        Ragnarok gains +2 defense bonus (until end of next turn).
        Second Wind has been expended.
    
  Round 2:
    Soldier's turn:
      HP: 55/55; Temp HP: 0; Surges: 1; Surge Value: 13
      AC: 20; Action Points: 0
      Soldier Basic Attack (standard action, at_will):
        Attacks Ragnarok with 13 vs. 24 AC (1d20+11; rolled 2).
        Misses.
    Ragnarok's turn:
      HP: 57/57; Temp HP: 0; Surges: 9; Surge Value: 15
      AC: 24; Action Points: 0
      Conditions:
        +2 defense bonus (until end of this turn).
      Distracting Spate (standard action, encounter):
        Attacks Soldier with 10 vs. 20 AC (1d20+8; rolled 2).
        Misses.
        Distracting Spate has been expended.
      +2 defense bonus expires.
    
  Round 3:
    Soldier's turn:
      HP: 55/55; Temp HP: 0; Surges: 1; Surge Value: 13
      AC: 20; Action Points: 0
      Soldier Basic Attack (standard action, at_will):
        Attacks Ragnarok with 20 vs. 22 AC (1d20+11; rolled 9).
        Misses.
    Ragnarok's turn:
      HP: 57/57; Temp HP: 0; Surges: 9; Surge Value: 15
      AC: 22; Action Points: 0
      Brash Strike (standard action, at_will):
        Attacks Soldier with 18 vs. 20 AC (1d20+10; rolled 8).
        Misses.
        Soldier gains combat advantage (until start of next turn).
    
  Round 4:
    Soldier's turn:
      HP: 55/55; Temp HP: 0; Surges: 1; Surge Value: 13
      AC: 20; Action Points: 0
      Conditions:
        Combat advantage (until start of next turn).
      Soldier Basic Attack (standard action, at_will):
        Attacks Ragnarok with 20 vs. 22 AC (1d20+13; rolled 7).
        Misses.
    Ragnarok's turn:
      HP: 57/57; Temp HP: 0; Surges: 9; Surge Value: 15
      AC: 22; Action Points: 0
      Combat advantage expires.
      Crushing Surge (standard action, at_will):
        Attacks Soldier with 12 vs. 20 AC (1d20+8; rolled 4).
        Misses.
        Ragnarok gains 4 temp hp (had 0; applied 4).
    
  Round 5:
    Soldier's turn:
      HP: 55/55; Temp HP: 0; Surges: 1; Surge Value: 13
      AC: 20; Action Points: 0
      Soldier Basic Attack (standard action, at_will):
        Attacks Ragnarok with 18 vs. 22 AC (1d20+11; rolled 7).
        Misses.
    Ragnarok's turn:
      HP: 57/57; Temp HP: 4; Surges: 9; Surge Value: 15
      AC: 22; Action Points: 0
      Crushing Surge (standard action, at_will):
        Attacks Soldier with 9 vs. 20 AC (1d20+8; rolled 1).
        Misses.
        Ragnarok gains 0 temp hp (had 4; applied 4).
    
  Round 6:
    Soldier's turn:
      HP: 55/55; Temp HP: 0; Surges: 1; Surge Value: 13
      AC: 20; Action Points: 0
      Soldier Basic Attack (standard action, at_will):
        Attacks Ragnarok with 12 vs. 22 AC (1d20+11; rolled 1).
        Misses.
    Ragnarok's turn:
      HP: 57/57; Temp HP: 4; Surges: 9; Surge Value: 15
      AC: 22; Action Points: 0
      Brash Strike (standard action, at_will):
        Attacks Soldier with 13 vs. 20 AC (1d20+10; rolled 3).
        Misses.
        Soldier gains combat advantage (until start of next turn).
    
  Round 7:
    Soldier's turn:
      HP: 55/55; Temp HP: 0; Surges: 1; Surge Value: 13
      AC: 20; Action Points: 0
      Conditions:
        Combat advantage (until start of next turn).
      Soldier Basic Attack (standard action, at_will):
        Attacks Ragnarok with 25 vs. 22 AC (1d20+13; rolled 12).
        Hits: 12 damage (1d10+4; rolled 8).
        Ragnarok deflects 4 damage; 8 gets through (4 temp hp - 12 damage).
        Ragnarok has 49 hp remaining (57 hp - 8 damage).
    Ragnarok's turn:
      HP: 49/57; Temp HP: 0; Surges: 9; Surge Value: 15
      AC: 22; Action Points: 0
      Combat advantage expires.
      Crushing Surge (standard action, at_will):
        Attacks Soldier with 25 vs. 20 AC (1d20+8; rolled 17).
        Hits: 11 damage (1d10[brutal 2]+8; rolled 3).
        Soldier has 44 hp remaining (55 hp - 11 damage).
        Ragnarok gains 10 temp hp (had 0; applied 10).
    
  Round 8:
    Soldier's turn:
      HP: 44/55; Temp HP: 0; Surges: 1; Surge Value: 13
      AC: 20; Action Points: 0
      Soldier Basic Attack (standard action, at_will):
        Attacks Ragnarok with 30 vs. 22 AC (1d20+11; rolled 19).
        Hits: 9 damage (1d10+4; rolled 5).
        Ragnarok deflects 9 damage; 0 gets through (10 temp hp - 9 damage).
        Ragnarok has 49 hp remaining (49 hp - 0 damage).
    Ragnarok's turn:
      HP: 49/57; Temp HP: 1; Surges: 9; Surge Value: 15
      AC: 22; Action Points: 0
      Brash Strike (standard action, at_will):
        Attacks Soldier with 27 vs. 20 AC (1d20+10; rolled 17).
        Hits: 18 damage (1d10[brutal 2]+12; rolled 6).
        Soldier has 26 hp remaining (44 hp - 18 damage).
        Ragnarok gains 3 temp hp (had 1; applied 4).
        Soldier gains combat advantage (until start of next turn).
    
  Round 9:
    Soldier's turn:
      HP: 26/55; Temp HP: 0; Surges: 1; Surge Value: 13
      AC: 20; Action Points: 0
      Conditions:
        Combat advantage (until start of next turn).
      Soldier Basic Attack (standard action, at_will):
        Attacks Ragnarok with 32 vs. 22 AC (1d20+13; rolled 19).
        Hits: 13 damage (1d10+4; rolled 9).
        Ragnarok deflects 4 damage; 9 gets through (4 temp hp - 13 damage).
        Ragnarok has 40 hp remaining (49 hp - 9 damage).
    Ragnarok's turn:
      HP: 40/57; Temp HP: 0; Surges: 9; Surge Value: 15
      AC: 22; Action Points: 0
      Combat advantage expires.
      Crushing Surge (standard action, at_will):
        Attacks Soldier with 22 vs. 20 AC (1d20+8; rolled 14).
        Hits: 16 damage (1d10[brutal 2]+8; rolled 8).
        Soldier has 10 hp remaining (26 hp - 16 damage).
        Ragnarok gains 10 temp hp (had 0; applied 10).
    
  Round 10:
    Soldier's turn:
      HP: 10/55; Temp HP: 0; Surges: 1; Surge Value: 13
      AC: 20; Action Points: 0
      Soldier Basic Attack (standard action, at_will):
        Attacks Ragnarok with 25 vs. 22 AC (1d20+11; rolled 14).
        Hits: 10 damage (1d10+4; rolled 6).
        Ragnarok deflects 10 damage; 0 gets through (10 temp hp - 10 damage).
        Ragnarok has 40 hp remaining (40 hp - 0 damage).
    Ragnarok's turn:
      HP: 40/57; Temp HP: 0; Surges: 9; Surge Value: 15
      AC: 22; Action Points: 0
      Brash Strike (standard action, at_will):
        Attacks Soldier with 22 vs. 20 AC (1d20+10; rolled 12).
        Hits: 15 damage (1d10[brutal 2]+12; rolled 3).
        Soldier has -5 hp remaining (10 hp - 15 damage).
        Ragnarok gains 4 temp hp (had 0; applied 4).
        Soldier gains combat advantage (until start of next turn).
    Soldier has died!
    
  Heroes win!
  Ragnarok takes a short rest.
    Ragnarok has 40 hp; wants at least 50 hp (maximum is 57 hp).
      Ragnarok spends a healing surge (8 remaining).
      Ragnarok heals 15 hp (40 hp -> 55 hp; 0 hp wasted).
    Temporary hit points expire.
    Powers recharge:
      Distracting Spate recharges.
      Crushing Blow recharges.
      Second Wind recharges.
    Milestone:
      Ragnarok gains an action point.
      Meliorating Scale Armor +1: enhancement increases to +2.
  
FIGHT #3: Level 4 Ragnarok VS. Level 6 Soldier
  Roll initiative!
    Ragnarok rolls 23 initiative (1d20+3; rolled 20).
    Soldier rolls 12 initiative (1d20+8; rolled 4).
    Initiative order: 
      Ragnarok
      Soldier
  
  Round 1:
    Ragnarok's turn:
      HP: 55/57; Temp HP: 0; Surges: 8; Surge Value: 15
      AC: 23; Action Points: 1
      Brash Strike (standard action, at_will):
        Attacks Soldier with 25 vs. 22 AC (1d20+10; rolled 15).
        Hits: 15 damage (1d10[brutal 2]+12; rolled 2, 3).
        Soldier has 57 hp remaining (72 hp - 15 damage).
        Ragnarok gains 4 temp hp (had 0; applied 4).
        Soldier gains combat advantage (until start of next turn).
      Spend Action Point (free action, encounter):
        Ragnarok spends an action point (0 remaining).
        Ragnarok gains a standard action.
        Spend Action Point has been expended.
      Brash Strike (standard action, at_will):
        Attacks Soldier with 21 vs. 22 AC (1d20+10; rolled 11).
        Misses.
        Soldier gains combat advantage (until start of next turn).
    Soldier's turn:
      HP: 57/72; Temp HP: 0; Surges: 1; Surge Value: 18
      AC: 22; Action Points: 0
      Conditions:
        Combat advantage (until start of next turn).
        Combat advantage (until start of next turn).
      Soldier Basic Attack (standard action, at_will):
        Attacks Ragnarok with 27 vs. 23 AC (1d20+15; rolled 12).
        Hits: 7 damage (1d10+4; rolled 3).
        Ragnarok deflects 4 damage; 3 gets through (4 temp hp - 7 damage).
        Ragnarok has 52 hp remaining (55 hp - 3 damage).
    
  Round 2:
    Ragnarok's turn:
      HP: 52/57; Temp HP: 0; Surges: 8; Surge Value: 15
      AC: 23; Action Points: 0
      Combat advantage expires.
      Combat advantage expires.
      Crushing Blow (standard action, encounter):
        Attacks Soldier with 18 vs. 22 AC (1d20+8; rolled 10).
        Misses.
        Crushing Blow has been expended.
    Soldier's turn:
      HP: 57/72; Temp HP: 0; Surges: 1; Surge Value: 18
      AC: 22; Action Points: 0
      Soldier Basic Attack (standard action, at_will):
        Attacks Ragnarok with 29 vs. 23 AC (1d20+13; rolled 16).
        Hits: 10 damage (1d10+4; rolled 6).
        Ragnarok has 42 hp remaining (52 hp - 10 damage).
    
  Round 3:
    Ragnarok's turn:
      HP: 42/57; Temp HP: 0; Surges: 8; Surge Value: 15
      AC: 23; Action Points: 0
      Brash Strike (standard action, at_will):
        Attacks Soldier with 17 vs. 22 AC (1d20+10; rolled 7).
        Misses.
        Soldier gains combat advantage (until start of next turn).
      Second Wind (minor action, encounter):
        Ragnarok spends a healing surge (7 remaining).
        Ragnarok heals 15 hp (42 hp -> 57 hp; 0 hp wasted).
        Ragnarok gains +2 defense bonus (until end of next turn).
        Second Wind has been expended.
    Soldier's turn:
      HP: 57/72; Temp HP: 0; Surges: 1; Surge Value: 18
      AC: 22; Action Points: 0
      Conditions:
        Combat advantage (until start of next turn).
      Soldier Basic Attack (standard action, at_will):
        Attacks Ragnarok with 32 vs. 25 AC (1d20+15; rolled 17).
        Hits: 14 damage (1d10+4; rolled 10).
        Ragnarok has 43 hp remaining (57 hp - 14 damage).
    
  Round 4:
    Ragnarok's turn:
      HP: 43/57; Temp HP: 0; Surges: 7; Surge Value: 15
      AC: 25; Action Points: 0
      Combat advantage expires.
      Conditions:
        +2 defense bonus (until end of this turn).
      Distracting Spate (standard action, encounter):
        Attacks Soldier with 25 vs. 22 AC (1d20+8; rolled 17).
        Hits: 24 damage (2d10[brutal 2]+8; rolled 1, 1, 6, 10).
        Soldier has 33 hp remaining (57 hp - 24 damage).
        Ragnarok gains 4 temp hp (had 0; applied 4).
        Ragnarok gains combat advantage (until end of next turn).
        Distracting Spate has been expended.
      +2 defense bonus expires.
    Soldier's turn:
      HP: 33/72; Temp HP: 0; Surges: 1; Surge Value: 18
      AC: 22; Action Points: 0
      Soldier Encounter Attack (standard action, encounter):
        Attacks Ragnarok with 31 vs. 23 AC (1d20+13; rolled 18).
        Hits: 24 damage (3d8+4; rolled 8, 5, 7).
        Ragnarok deflects 4 damage; 20 gets through (4 temp hp - 24 damage).
        Ragnarok has 23 hp remaining (43 hp - 20 damage).
        Soldier Encounter Attack has been expended.
    
  Round 5:
    Ragnarok's turn:
      HP: 23/57; Temp HP: 0; Surges: 7; Surge Value: 15
      AC: 23; Action Points: 0
      Conditions:
        Combat advantage (until end of this turn).
      Brash Strike (standard action, at_will):
        Attacks Soldier with 30 vs. 22 AC (1d20+12; rolled 18).
        Hits: 20 damage (1d10[brutal 2]+12; rolled 1, 8).
        Soldier has 13 hp remaining (33 hp - 20 damage).
        Ragnarok gains 4 temp hp (had 0; applied 4).
        Soldier gains combat advantage (until start of next turn).
      Combat advantage expires.
    Soldier's turn:
      HP: 13/72; Temp HP: 0; Surges: 1; Surge Value: 18
      AC: 22; Action Points: 0
      Conditions:
        Combat advantage (until start of next turn).
      Soldier Basic Attack (standard action, at_will):
        Attacks Ragnarok with 16 vs. 23 AC (1d20+15; rolled 1).
        Misses.
    
  Round 6:
    Ragnarok's turn:
      HP: 23/57; Temp HP: 4; Surges: 7; Surge Value: 15
      AC: 23; Action Points: 0
      Combat advantage expires.
      Brash Strike (standard action, at_will):
        Attacks Soldier with 30 vs. 22 AC (1d20+10; rolled 20).
        Crits: 30 damage (1d10[brutal 2, max]+12 + 1d12; rolled max + 8).
        Soldier has -17 hp remaining (13 hp - 30 damage).
        Ragnarok gains 0 temp hp (had 4; applied 4).
        Soldier gains combat advantage (until start of next turn).
    Soldier has died!
    
  Heroes win!
  Ragnarok takes a short rest.
    Ragnarok has 23 hp; wants at least 50 hp (maximum is 57 hp).
      Ragnarok spends a healing surge (6 remaining).
      Ragnarok heals 15 hp (23 hp -> 38 hp; 0 hp wasted).
      Ragnarok spends a healing surge (5 remaining).
      Ragnarok heals 15 hp (38 hp -> 53 hp; 0 hp wasted).
    Temporary hit points expire.
    Powers recharge:
      Distracting Spate recharges.
      Crushing Blow recharges.
      Spend Action Point recharges.
      Second Wind recharges.
  
FIGHT #4: Level 4 Ragnarok VS. Level 4 Soldier
  Roll initiative!
    Ragnarok rolls 17 initiative (1d20+3; rolled 14).
    Soldier rolls 18 initiative (1d20+6; rolled 12).
    Initiative order: 
      Soldier
      Ragnarok
  
  Round 1:
    Soldier's turn:
      HP: 55/55; Temp HP: 0; Surges: 1; Surge Value: 13
      AC: 20; Action Points: 0
      Soldier Encounter Attack (standard action, encounter):
        Attacks Ragnarok with 30 vs. 23 AC (1d20+11; rolled 19).
        Hits: 16 damage (3d8+4; rolled 3, 3, 6).
        Ragnarok has 37 hp remaining (53 hp - 16 damage).
        Soldier Encounter Attack has been expended.
    Ragnarok's turn:
      HP: 37/57; Temp HP: 0; Surges: 5; Surge Value: 15
      AC: 23; Action Points: 0
      Distracting Spate (standard action, encounter):
        Attacks Soldier with 13 vs. 20 AC (1d20+8; rolled 5).
        Misses.
        Distracting Spate has been expended.
      Second Wind (minor action, encounter):
        Ragnarok spends a healing surge (4 remaining).
        Ragnarok heals 15 hp (37 hp -> 52 hp; 0 hp wasted).
        Ragnarok gains +2 defense bonus (until end of next turn).
        Second Wind has been expended.
    
  Round 2:
    Soldier's turn:
      HP: 55/55; Temp HP: 0; Surges: 1; Surge Value: 13
      AC: 20; Action Points: 0
      Soldier Basic Attack (standard action, at_will):
        Attacks Ragnarok with 26 vs. 25 AC (1d20+11; rolled 15).
        Hits: 11 damage (1d10+4; rolled 7).
        Ragnarok has 41 hp remaining (52 hp - 11 damage).
    Ragnarok's turn:
      HP: 41/57; Temp HP: 0; Surges: 4; Surge Value: 15
      AC: 25; Action Points: 0
      Conditions:
        +2 defense bonus (until end of this turn).
      Crushing Blow (standard action, encounter):
        Attacks Soldier with 15 vs. 20 AC (1d20+8; rolled 7).
        Misses.
        Crushing Blow has been expended.
      +2 defense bonus expires.
    
  Round 3:
    Soldier's turn:
      HP: 55/55; Temp HP: 0; Surges: 1; Surge Value: 13
      AC: 20; Action Points: 0
      Soldier Basic Attack (standard action, at_will):
        Attacks Ragnarok with 24 vs. 23 AC (1d20+11; rolled 13).
        Hits: 6 damage (1d10+4; rolled 2).
        Ragnarok has 35 hp remaining (41 hp - 6 damage).
    Ragnarok's turn:
      HP: 35/57; Temp HP: 0; Surges: 4; Surge Value: 15
      AC: 23; Action Points: 0
      Crushing Surge (standard action, at_will):
        Attacks Soldier with 19 vs. 20 AC (1d20+8; rolled 11).
        Misses.
        Ragnarok gains 4 temp hp (had 0; applied 4).
    
  Round 4:
    Soldier's turn:
      HP: 55/55; Temp HP: 0; Surges: 1; Surge Value: 13
      AC: 20; Action Points: 0
      Soldier Basic Attack (standard action, at_will):
        Attacks Ragnarok with 29 vs. 23 AC (1d20+11; rolled 18).
        Hits: 9 damage (1d10+4; rolled 5).
        Ragnarok deflects 4 damage; 5 gets through (4 temp hp - 9 damage).
        Ragnarok has 30 hp remaining (35 hp - 5 damage).
    Ragnarok's turn:
      HP: 30/57; Temp HP: 0; Surges: 4; Surge Value: 15
      AC: 23; Action Points: 0
      Crushing Surge (standard action, at_will):
        Attacks Soldier with 14 vs. 20 AC (1d20+8; rolled 6).
        Misses.
        Ragnarok gains 4 temp hp (had 0; applied 4).
    
  Round 5:
    Soldier's turn:
      HP: 55/55; Temp HP: 0; Surges: 1; Surge Value: 13
      AC: 20; Action Points: 0
      Soldier Basic Attack (standard action, at_will):
        Attacks Ragnarok with 28 vs. 23 AC (1d20+11; rolled 17).
        Hits: 14 damage (1d10+4; rolled 10).
        Ragnarok deflects 4 damage; 10 gets through (4 temp hp - 14 damage).
        Ragnarok has 20 hp remaining (30 hp - 10 damage).
    Ragnarok's turn:
      HP: 20/57; Temp HP: 0; Surges: 4; Surge Value: 15
      AC: 23; Action Points: 0
      Brash Strike (standard action, at_will):
        Attacks Soldier with 19 vs. 20 AC (1d20+10; rolled 9).
        Misses.
        Soldier gains combat advantage (until start of next turn).
    
  Round 6:
    Soldier's turn:
      HP: 55/55; Temp HP: 0; Surges: 1; Surge Value: 13
      AC: 20; Action Points: 0
      Conditions:
        Combat advantage (until start of next turn).
      Soldier Basic Attack (standard action, at_will):
        Attacks Ragnarok with 29 vs. 23 AC (1d20+13; rolled 16).
        Hits: 5 damage (1d10+4; rolled 1).
        Ragnarok has 15 hp remaining (20 hp - 5 damage).
    Ragnarok's turn:
      HP: 15/57; Temp HP: 0; Surges: 4; Surge Value: 15
      AC: 23; Action Points: 0
      Combat advantage expires.
      Crushing Surge (standard action, at_will):
        Attacks Soldier with 19 vs. 20 AC (1d20+8; rolled 11).
        Misses.
        Ragnarok gains 4 temp hp (had 0; applied 4).
    
  Round 7:
    Soldier's turn:
      HP: 55/55; Temp HP: 0; Surges: 1; Surge Value: 13
      AC: 20; Action Points: 0
      Soldier Basic Attack (standard action, at_will):
        Attacks Ragnarok with 14 vs. 23 AC (1d20+11; rolled 3).
        Misses.
    Ragnarok's turn:
      HP: 15/57; Temp HP: 4; Surges: 4; Surge Value: 15
      AC: 23; Action Points: 0
      Brash Strike (standard action, at_will):
        Attacks Soldier with 13 vs. 20 AC (1d20+10; rolled 3).
        Misses.
        Soldier gains combat advantage (until start of next turn).
    
  Round 8:
    Soldier's turn:
      HP: 55/55; Temp HP: 0; Surges: 1; Surge Value: 13
      AC: 20; Action Points: 0
      Conditions:
        Combat advantage (until start of next turn).
      Soldier Basic Attack (standard action, at_will):
        Attacks Ragnarok with 29 vs. 23 AC (1d20+13; rolled 16).
        Hits: 11 damage (1d10+4; rolled 7).
        Ragnarok deflects 4 damage; 7 gets through (4 temp hp - 11 damage).
        Ragnarok has 8 hp remaining (15 hp - 7 damage).
    Ragnarok's turn:
      HP: 8/57; Temp HP: 0; Surges: 4; Surge Value: 15
      AC: 23; Action Points: 0
      Combat advantage expires.
      Brash Strike (standard action, at_will):
        Attacks Soldier with 29 vs. 20 AC (1d20+10; rolled 19).
        Hits: 16 damage (1d10[brutal 2]+12; rolled 4).
        Soldier has 39 hp remaining (55 hp - 16 damage).
        Ragnarok gains 4 temp hp (had 0; applied 4).
        Soldier gains combat advantage (until start of next turn).
    
  Round 9:
    Soldier's turn:
      HP: 39/55; Temp HP: 0; Surges: 1; Surge Value: 13
      AC: 20; Action Points: 0
      Conditions:
        Combat advantage (until start of next turn).
      Soldier Basic Attack (standard action, at_will):
        Attacks Ragnarok with 32 vs. 23 AC (1d20+13; rolled 19).
        Hits: 12 damage (1d10+4; rolled 8).
        Ragnarok deflects 4 damage; 8 gets through (4 temp hp - 12 damage).
        Ragnarok has 0 hp remaining (8 hp - 8 damage).
    Ragnarok's turn:
      HP: 0/57; Temp HP: 0; Surges: 4; Surge Value: 15
      AC: 23; Action Points: 0
      Combat advantage expires.
      Ragnarok is dying (0 death saves failed).
        Rolls death saving throw and gets a 14 (1d20; rolled 14).
        Passes.
    
  Round 10:
    Soldier's turn:
      HP: 39/55; Temp HP: 0; Surges: 1; Surge Value: 13
      AC: 20; Action Points: 0
      Soldier Basic Attack (standard action, at_will):
        Attacks Ragnarok with 25 vs. 23 AC (1d20+11; rolled 14).
        Hits: 6 damage (1d10+4; rolled 2).
        Ragnarok has -6 hp remaining (0 hp - 6 damage).
    Ragnarok's turn:
      HP: -6/57; Temp HP: 0; Surges: 4; Surge Value: 15
      AC: 23; Action Points: 0
      Ragnarok is dying (0 death saves failed).
        Rolls death saving throw and gets a 2 (1d20; rolled 2).
        Fails. 2 failures remaining before death.
    
  Round 11:
    Soldier's turn:
      HP: 39/55; Temp HP: 0; Surges: 1; Surge Value: 13
      AC: 20; Action Points: 0
      Soldier Basic Attack (standard action, at_will):
        Attacks Ragnarok with 16 vs. 23 AC (1d20+11; rolled 5).
        Misses.
    Ragnarok's turn:
      HP: -6/57; Temp HP: 0; Surges: 4; Surge Value: 15
      AC: 23; Action Points: 0
      Ragnarok is dying (1 death saves failed).
        Rolls death saving throw and gets a 10 (1d20; rolled 10).
        Passes.
    
  Round 12:
    Soldier's turn:
      HP: 39/55; Temp HP: 0; Surges: 1; Surge Value: 13
      AC: 20; Action Points: 0
      Soldier Basic Attack (standard action, at_will):
        Attacks Ragnarok with 20 vs. 23 AC (1d20+11; rolled 9).
        Misses.
    Ragnarok's turn:
      HP: -6/57; Temp HP: 0; Surges: 4; Surge Value: 15
      AC: 23; Action Points: 0
      Ragnarok is dying (1 death saves failed).
        Rolls death saving throw and gets a 12 (1d20; rolled 12).
        Passes.
    
  Round 13:
    Soldier's turn:
      HP: 39/55; Temp HP: 0; Surges: 1; Surge Value: 13
      AC: 20; Action Points: 0
      Soldier Basic Attack (standard action, at_will):
        Attacks Ragnarok with 17 vs. 23 AC (1d20+11; rolled 6).
        Misses.
    Ragnarok's turn:
      HP: -6/57; Temp HP: 0; Surges: 4; Surge Value: 15
      AC: 23; Action Points: 0
      Ragnarok is dying (1 death saves failed).
        Rolls death saving throw and gets a 20 (1d20; rolled 20).
        Miraculous recovery!
        Ragnarok spends a healing surge (3 remaining).
        Ragnarok heals 15 hp (0 hp -> 15 hp; 0 hp wasted).
    
  Round 14:
    Soldier's turn:
      HP: 39/55; Temp HP: 0; Surges: 1; Surge Value: 13
      AC: 20; Action Points: 0
      Soldier Basic Attack (standard action, at_will):
        Attacks Ragnarok with 15 vs. 23 AC (1d20+11; rolled 4).
        Misses.
    Ragnarok's turn:
      HP: 15/57; Temp HP: 0; Surges: 3; Surge Value: 15
      AC: 23; Action Points: 0
      Crushing Surge (standard action, at_will):
        Attacks Soldier with 17 vs. 20 AC (1d20+8; rolled 9).
        Misses.
        Ragnarok gains 4 temp hp (had 0; applied 4).
    
  Round 15:
    Soldier's turn:
      HP: 39/55; Temp HP: 0; Surges: 1; Surge Value: 13
      AC: 20; Action Points: 0
      Soldier Basic Attack (standard action, at_will):
        Attacks Ragnarok with 31 vs. 23 AC (1d20+11; rolled 20).
        Crits: 14 damage (1d10[max]+4; rolled max).
        Ragnarok deflects 4 damage; 10 gets through (4 temp hp - 14 damage).
        Ragnarok has 5 hp remaining (15 hp - 10 damage).
    Ragnarok's turn:
      HP: 5/57; Temp HP: 0; Surges: 3; Surge Value: 15
      AC: 23; Action Points: 0
      Brash Strike (standard action, at_will):
        Attacks Soldier with 28 vs. 20 AC (1d20+10; rolled 18).
        Hits: 16 damage (1d10[brutal 2]+12; rolled 4).
        Soldier has 23 hp remaining (39 hp - 16 damage).
        Ragnarok gains 4 temp hp (had 0; applied 4).
        Soldier gains combat advantage (until start of next turn).
    
  Round 16:
    Soldier's turn:
      HP: 23/55; Temp HP: 0; Surges: 1; Surge Value: 13
      AC: 20; Action Points: 0
      Conditions:
        Combat advantage (until start of next turn).
      Soldier Basic Attack (standard action, at_will):
        Attacks Ragnarok with 20 vs. 23 AC (1d20+13; rolled 7).
        Misses.
    Ragnarok's turn:
      HP: 5/57; Temp HP: 4; Surges: 3; Surge Value: 15
      AC: 23; Action Points: 0
      Combat advantage expires.
      Crushing Surge (standard action, at_will):
        Attacks Soldier with 16 vs. 20 AC (1d20+8; rolled 8).
        Misses.
        Ragnarok gains 0 temp hp (had 4; applied 4).
    
  Round 17:
    Soldier's turn:
      HP: 23/55; Temp HP: 0; Surges: 1; Surge Value: 13
      AC: 20; Action Points: 0
      Soldier Basic Attack (standard action, at_will):
        Attacks Ragnarok with 14 vs. 23 AC (1d20+11; rolled 3).
        Misses.
    Ragnarok's turn:
      HP: 5/57; Temp HP: 4; Surges: 3; Surge Value: 15
      AC: 23; Action Points: 0
      Brash Strike (standard action, at_will):
        Attacks Soldier with 14 vs. 20 AC (1d20+10; rolled 4).
        Misses.
        Soldier gains combat advantage (until start of next turn).
    
  Round 18:
    Soldier's turn:
      HP: 23/55; Temp HP: 0; Surges: 1; Surge Value: 13
      AC: 20; Action Points: 0
      Conditions:
        Combat advantage (until start of next turn).
      Soldier Basic Attack (standard action, at_will):
        Attacks Ragnarok with 23 vs. 23 AC (1d20+13; rolled 10).
        Hits: 6 damage (1d10+4; rolled 2).
        Ragnarok deflects 4 damage; 2 gets through (4 temp hp - 6 damage).
        Ragnarok has 3 hp remaining (5 hp - 2 damage).
    Ragnarok's turn:
      HP: 3/57; Temp HP: 0; Surges: 3; Surge Value: 15
      AC: 23; Action Points: 0
      Combat advantage expires.
      Crushing Surge (standard action, at_will):
        Attacks Soldier with 15 vs. 20 AC (1d20+8; rolled 7).
        Misses.
        Ragnarok gains 4 temp hp (had 0; applied 4).
    
  Round 19:
    Soldier's turn:
      HP: 23/55; Temp HP: 0; Surges: 1; Surge Value: 13
      AC: 20; Action Points: 0
      Soldier Basic Attack (standard action, at_will):
        Attacks Ragnarok with 31 vs. 23 AC (1d20+11; rolled 20).
        Crits: 14 damage (1d10[max]+4; rolled max).
        Ragnarok deflects 4 damage; 10 gets through (4 temp hp - 14 damage).
        Ragnarok has -7 hp remaining (3 hp - 10 damage).
    Ragnarok's turn:
      HP: -7/57; Temp HP: 0; Surges: 3; Surge Value: 15
      AC: 23; Action Points: 0
      Ragnarok is dying (1 death saves failed).
        Rolls death saving throw and gets a 4 (1d20; rolled 4).
        Fails. 1 failures remaining before death.
    
  Round 20:
    Soldier's turn:
      HP: 23/55; Temp HP: 0; Surges: 1; Surge Value: 13
      AC: 20; Action Points: 0
      Soldier Basic Attack (standard action, at_will):
        Attacks Ragnarok with 31 vs. 23 AC (1d20+11; rolled 20).
        Crits: 14 damage (1d10[max]+4; rolled max).
        Ragnarok has -21 hp remaining (-7 hp - 14 damage).
    Ragnarok's turn:
      HP: -21/57; Temp HP: 0; Surges: 3; Surge Value: 15
      AC: 23; Action Points: 0
      Ragnarok is dying (2 death saves failed).
        Rolls death saving throw and gets a 4 (1d20; rolled 4).
        Fails. 0 failures remaining before death.
    
  Villains win!
```
[/sblock]
[sblock=Example of 4 fight(s) survived (1.4% chance)

```
FIGHT #1: Level 4 Ragnarok VS. Level 7 Soldier
  Roll initiative!
    Ragnarok rolls 18 initiative (1d20+3; rolled 15).
    Soldier rolls 22 initiative (1d20+8; rolled 14).
    Initiative order: 
      Soldier
      Ragnarok
  
  Round 1:
    Soldier's turn:
      HP: 80/80; Temp HP: 0; Surges: 1; Surge Value: 20
      AC: 23; Action Points: 0
      Soldier Encounter Attack (standard action, encounter):
        Attacks Ragnarok with 25 vs. 22 AC (1d20+14; rolled 11).
        Hits: 24 damage (3d10+5; rolled 7, 9, 3).
        Ragnarok has 33 hp remaining (57 hp - 24 damage).
        Soldier Encounter Attack has been expended.
    Ragnarok's turn:
      HP: 33/57; Temp HP: 0; Surges: 13; Surge Value: 15
      AC: 22; Action Points: 1
      Second Wind (minor action, encounter):
        Ragnarok spends a healing surge (12 remaining).
        Ragnarok heals 15 hp (33 hp -> 48 hp; 0 hp wasted).
        Ragnarok gains +2 defense bonus (until end of next turn).
        Second Wind has been expended.
      Crushing Surge (standard action, at_will):
        Attacks Soldier with 26 vs. 23 AC (1d20+8; rolled 18).
        Hits: 14 damage (1d10[brutal 2]+8; rolled 6).
        Soldier has 66 hp remaining (80 hp - 14 damage).
        Ragnarok gains 10 temp hp (had 0; applied 10).
      Spend Action Point (free action, encounter):
        Ragnarok spends an action point (0 remaining).
        Ragnarok gains a standard action.
        Spend Action Point has been expended.
      Crushing Surge (standard action, at_will):
        Attacks Soldier with 27 vs. 23 AC (1d20+8; rolled 19).
        Hits: 11 damage (1d10[brutal 2]+8; rolled 3).
        Soldier has 55 hp remaining (66 hp - 11 damage).
        Ragnarok gains 0 temp hp (had 10; applied 10).
    
  Round 2:
    Soldier's turn:
      HP: 55/80; Temp HP: 0; Surges: 1; Surge Value: 20
      AC: 23; Action Points: 0
      Soldier Basic Attack (standard action, at_will):
        Attacks Ragnarok with 24 vs. 24 AC (1d20+14; rolled 10).
        Hits: 13 damage (2d6+5; rolled 4, 4).
        Ragnarok deflects 10 damage; 3 gets through (10 temp hp - 13 damage).
        Ragnarok has 45 hp remaining (48 hp - 3 damage).
    Ragnarok's turn:
      HP: 45/57; Temp HP: 0; Surges: 12; Surge Value: 15
      AC: 24; Action Points: 0
      Conditions:
        +2 defense bonus (until end of this turn).
      Knee Breaker (standard action, daily):
        Attacks Soldier with 12 vs. 23 AC (1d20+8; rolled 4).
        Misses: 10 damage (half of 2d10[brutal 2]+12; rolled 2, 5, 4).
        Soldier has 45 hp remaining (55 hp - 10 damage).
        Ragnarok gains 4 temp hp (had 0; applied 4).
        Knee Breaker has been expended.
      +2 defense bonus expires.
    
  Round 3:
    Soldier's turn:
      HP: 45/80; Temp HP: 0; Surges: 1; Surge Value: 20
      AC: 23; Action Points: 0
      Soldier Basic Attack (standard action, at_will):
        Attacks Ragnarok with 23 vs. 22 AC (1d20+14; rolled 9).
        Hits: 13 damage (2d6+5; rolled 2, 6).
        Ragnarok deflects 4 damage; 9 gets through (4 temp hp - 13 damage).
        Ragnarok has 36 hp remaining (45 hp - 9 damage).
    Ragnarok's turn:
      HP: 36/57; Temp HP: 0; Surges: 12; Surge Value: 15
      AC: 22; Action Points: 0
      Distracting Spate (standard action, encounter):
        Attacks Soldier with 15 vs. 23 AC (1d20+8; rolled 7).
        Misses.
        Distracting Spate has been expended.
    
  Round 4:
    Soldier's turn:
      HP: 45/80; Temp HP: 0; Surges: 1; Surge Value: 20
      AC: 23; Action Points: 0
      Soldier Basic Attack (standard action, at_will):
        Attacks Ragnarok with 22 vs. 22 AC (1d20+14; rolled 8).
        Hits: 10 damage (2d6+5; rolled 3, 2).
        Ragnarok has 26 hp remaining (36 hp - 10 damage).
    Ragnarok's turn:
      HP: 26/57; Temp HP: 0; Surges: 12; Surge Value: 15
      AC: 22; Action Points: 0
      Boundless Endurance (minor action, daily):
        Ragnarok gains regen 6 when bloodied (stance).
        Boundless Endurance has been expended.
      Brash Strike (standard action, at_will):
        Attacks Soldier with 25 vs. 23 AC (1d20+10; rolled 15).
        Hits: 17 damage (1d10[brutal 2]+12; rolled 5).
        Soldier has 28 hp remaining (45 hp - 17 damage).
        Ragnarok gains 4 temp hp (had 0; applied 4).
        Soldier gains combat advantage (until start of next turn).
    
  Round 5:
    Soldier's turn:
      HP: 28/80; Temp HP: 0; Surges: 1; Surge Value: 20
      AC: 23; Action Points: 0
      Conditions:
        Combat advantage (until start of next turn).
      Soldier Basic Attack (standard action, at_will):
        Attacks Ragnarok with 20 vs. 22 AC (1d20+16; rolled 4).
        Misses.
    Ragnarok's turn:
      HP: 26/57; Temp HP: 4; Surges: 12; Surge Value: 15
      AC: 22; Action Points: 0
      Combat advantage expires.
      Conditions:
        Regen 6 when bloodied (stance).
      Ragnarok heals 6 hp (26 hp -> 32 hp; 0 hp wasted).
      Crushing Surge (standard action, at_will):
        Attacks Soldier with 26 vs. 23 AC (1d20+8; rolled 18).
        Hits: 18 damage (1d10[brutal 2]+8; rolled 10).
        Soldier has 10 hp remaining (28 hp - 18 damage).
        Ragnarok gains 6 temp hp (had 4; applied 10).
    
  Round 6:
    Soldier's turn:
      HP: 10/80; Temp HP: 0; Surges: 1; Surge Value: 20
      AC: 23; Action Points: 0
      Soldier Basic Attack (standard action, at_will):
        Attacks Ragnarok with 18 vs. 22 AC (1d20+14; rolled 4).
        Misses.
    Ragnarok's turn:
      HP: 32/57; Temp HP: 10; Surges: 12; Surge Value: 15
      AC: 22; Action Points: 0
      Conditions:
        Regen 6 when bloodied (stance).
      Crushing Surge (standard action, at_will):
        Attacks Soldier with 15 vs. 23 AC (1d20+8; rolled 7).
        Misses.
        Ragnarok gains 0 temp hp (had 10; applied 4).
    
  Round 7:
    Soldier's turn:
      HP: 10/80; Temp HP: 0; Surges: 1; Surge Value: 20
      AC: 23; Action Points: 0
      Soldier Basic Attack (standard action, at_will):
        Attacks Ragnarok with 31 vs. 22 AC (1d20+14; rolled 17).
        Hits: 11 damage (2d6+5; rolled 5, 1).
        Ragnarok deflects 10 damage; 1 gets through (10 temp hp - 11 damage).
        Ragnarok has 31 hp remaining (32 hp - 1 damage).
    Ragnarok's turn:
      HP: 31/57; Temp HP: 0; Surges: 12; Surge Value: 15
      AC: 22; Action Points: 0
      Conditions:
        Regen 6 when bloodied (stance).
      Brash Strike (standard action, at_will):
        Attacks Soldier with 27 vs. 23 AC (1d20+10; rolled 17).
        Hits: 18 damage (1d10[brutal 2]+12; rolled 6).
        Soldier has -8 hp remaining (10 hp - 18 damage).
        Ragnarok gains 4 temp hp (had 0; applied 4).
        Soldier gains combat advantage (until start of next turn).
    Soldier has died!
    
  Heroes win!
  Ragnarok takes a short rest.
    Ragnarok has 31 hp; wants at least 50 hp (maximum is 57 hp).
      Ragnarok spends a healing surge (11 remaining).
      Ragnarok heals 15 hp (31 hp -> 46 hp; 0 hp wasted).
      Ragnarok spends a healing surge (10 remaining).
      Ragnarok heals 15 hp (46 hp -> 57 hp; 4 hp wasted).
    Temporary hit points expire.
    Powers recharge:
      Distracting Spate recharges.
      Spend Action Point recharges.
      Second Wind recharges.
    Conditions expire:
      Regen 6 when bloodied expires.
  
FIGHT #2: Level 4 Ragnarok VS. Level 4 Soldier
  Roll initiative!
    Ragnarok rolls 17 initiative (1d20+3; rolled 14).
    Soldier rolls 12 initiative (1d20+6; rolled 6).
    Initiative order: 
      Ragnarok
      Soldier
  
  Round 1:
    Ragnarok's turn:
      HP: 57/57; Temp HP: 0; Surges: 10; Surge Value: 15
      AC: 22; Action Points: 0
      Distracting Spate (standard action, encounter):
        Attacks Soldier with 13 vs. 20 AC (1d20+8; rolled 5).
        Misses.
        Distracting Spate has been expended.
    Soldier's turn:
      HP: 55/55; Temp HP: 0; Surges: 1; Surge Value: 13
      AC: 20; Action Points: 0
      Soldier Basic Attack (standard action, at_will):
        Attacks Ragnarok with 17 vs. 22 AC (1d20+11; rolled 6).
        Misses.
    
  Round 2:
    Ragnarok's turn:
      HP: 57/57; Temp HP: 0; Surges: 10; Surge Value: 15
      AC: 22; Action Points: 0
      Crushing Surge (standard action, at_will):
        Attacks Soldier with 13 vs. 20 AC (1d20+8; rolled 5).
        Misses.
        Ragnarok gains 4 temp hp (had 0; applied 4).
    Soldier's turn:
      HP: 55/55; Temp HP: 0; Surges: 1; Surge Value: 13
      AC: 20; Action Points: 0
      Soldier Encounter Attack (standard action, encounter):
        Attacks Ragnarok with 18 vs. 22 AC (1d20+11; rolled 7).
        Misses.
        Soldier Encounter Attack has been expended.
    
  Round 3:
    Ragnarok's turn:
      HP: 57/57; Temp HP: 4; Surges: 10; Surge Value: 15
      AC: 22; Action Points: 0
      Crushing Surge (standard action, at_will):
        Attacks Soldier with 12 vs. 20 AC (1d20+8; rolled 4).
        Misses.
        Ragnarok gains 0 temp hp (had 4; applied 4).
    Soldier's turn:
      HP: 55/55; Temp HP: 0; Surges: 1; Surge Value: 13
      AC: 20; Action Points: 0
      Soldier Basic Attack (standard action, at_will):
        Attacks Ragnarok with 29 vs. 22 AC (1d20+11; rolled 18).
        Hits: 8 damage (1d10+4; rolled 4).
        Ragnarok deflects 4 damage; 4 gets through (4 temp hp - 8 damage).
        Ragnarok has 53 hp remaining (57 hp - 4 damage).
    
  Round 4:
    Ragnarok's turn:
      HP: 53/57; Temp HP: 0; Surges: 10; Surge Value: 15
      AC: 22; Action Points: 0
      Brash Strike (standard action, at_will):
        Attacks Soldier with 26 vs. 20 AC (1d20+10; rolled 16).
        Hits: 19 damage (1d10[brutal 2]+12; rolled 1, 1, 7).
        Soldier has 36 hp remaining (55 hp - 19 damage).
        Ragnarok gains 4 temp hp (had 0; applied 4).
        Soldier gains combat advantage (until start of next turn).
    Soldier's turn:
      HP: 36/55; Temp HP: 0; Surges: 1; Surge Value: 13
      AC: 20; Action Points: 0
      Conditions:
        Combat advantage (until start of next turn).
      Soldier Basic Attack (standard action, at_will):
        Attacks Ragnarok with 19 vs. 22 AC (1d20+13; rolled 6).
        Misses.
    
  Round 5:
    Ragnarok's turn:
      HP: 53/57; Temp HP: 4; Surges: 10; Surge Value: 15
      AC: 22; Action Points: 0
      Combat advantage expires.
      Crushing Surge (standard action, at_will):
        Attacks Soldier with 25 vs. 20 AC (1d20+8; rolled 17).
        Hits: 14 damage (1d10[brutal 2]+8; rolled 6).
        Soldier has 22 hp remaining (36 hp - 14 damage).
        Ragnarok gains 6 temp hp (had 4; applied 10).
    Soldier's turn:
      HP: 22/55; Temp HP: 0; Surges: 1; Surge Value: 13
      AC: 20; Action Points: 0
      Soldier Basic Attack (standard action, at_will):
        Attacks Ragnarok with 14 vs. 22 AC (1d20+11; rolled 3).
        Misses.
    
  Round 6:
    Ragnarok's turn:
      HP: 53/57; Temp HP: 10; Surges: 10; Surge Value: 15
      AC: 22; Action Points: 0
      Crushing Blow (standard action, encounter):
        Attacks Soldier with 26 vs. 20 AC (1d20+8; rolled 18).
        Hits: 25 damage (2d10[brutal 2]+12; rolled 6, 7).
        Soldier has -3 hp remaining (22 hp - 25 damage).
        Ragnarok gains 0 temp hp (had 10; applied 4).
        Crushing Blow has been expended.
    Soldier has died!
    
  Heroes win!
  Ragnarok takes a short rest.
    Ragnarok has 53 hp; wants at least 50 hp (maximum is 57 hp).
    Temporary hit points expire.
    Powers recharge:
      Distracting Spate recharges.
      Crushing Blow recharges.
    Milestone:
      Ragnarok gains an action point.
      Meliorating Scale Armor +1: enhancement increases to +2.
  
FIGHT #3: Level 4 Ragnarok VS. Level 6 Soldier
  Roll initiative!
    Ragnarok rolls 21 initiative (1d20+3; rolled 18).
    Soldier rolls 13 initiative (1d20+8; rolled 5).
    Initiative order: 
      Ragnarok
      Soldier
  
  Round 1:
    Ragnarok's turn:
      HP: 53/57; Temp HP: 0; Surges: 10; Surge Value: 15
      AC: 23; Action Points: 1
      Brash Strike (standard action, at_will):
        Attacks Soldier with 27 vs. 22 AC (1d20+10; rolled 17).
        Hits: 17 damage (1d10[brutal 2]+12; rolled 5).
        Soldier has 55 hp remaining (72 hp - 17 damage).
        Ragnarok gains 4 temp hp (had 0; applied 4).
        Soldier gains combat advantage (until start of next turn).
      Spend Action Point (free action, encounter):
        Ragnarok spends an action point (0 remaining).
        Ragnarok gains a standard action.
        Spend Action Point has been expended.
      Brash Strike (standard action, at_will):
        Attacks Soldier with 14 vs. 22 AC (1d20+10; rolled 4).
        Misses.
        Soldier gains combat advantage (until start of next turn).
    Soldier's turn:
      HP: 55/72; Temp HP: 0; Surges: 1; Surge Value: 18
      AC: 22; Action Points: 0
      Conditions:
        Combat advantage (until start of next turn).
        Combat advantage (until start of next turn).
      Soldier Encounter Attack (standard action, encounter):
        Attacks Ragnarok with 32 vs. 23 AC (1d20+15; rolled 17).
        Hits: 15 damage (3d8+4; rolled 1, 8, 2).
        Ragnarok deflects 4 damage; 11 gets through (4 temp hp - 15 damage).
        Ragnarok has 42 hp remaining (53 hp - 11 damage).
        Soldier Encounter Attack has been expended.
    
  Round 2:
    Ragnarok's turn:
      HP: 42/57; Temp HP: 0; Surges: 10; Surge Value: 15
      AC: 23; Action Points: 0
      Combat advantage expires.
      Combat advantage expires.
      Second Wind (minor action, encounter):
        Ragnarok spends a healing surge (9 remaining).
        Ragnarok heals 15 hp (42 hp -> 57 hp; 0 hp wasted).
        Ragnarok gains +2 defense bonus (until end of next turn).
        Second Wind has been expended.
      Brash Strike (standard action, at_will):
        Attacks Soldier with 12 vs. 22 AC (1d20+10; rolled 2).
        Misses.
        Soldier gains combat advantage (until start of next turn).
    Soldier's turn:
      HP: 55/72; Temp HP: 0; Surges: 1; Surge Value: 18
      AC: 22; Action Points: 0
      Conditions:
        Combat advantage (until start of next turn).
      Soldier Basic Attack (standard action, at_will):
        Attacks Ragnarok with 22 vs. 25 AC (1d20+15; rolled 7).
        Misses.
    
  Round 3:
    Ragnarok's turn:
      HP: 57/57; Temp HP: 0; Surges: 9; Surge Value: 15
      AC: 25; Action Points: 0
      Combat advantage expires.
      Conditions:
        +2 defense bonus (until end of this turn).
      Distracting Spate (standard action, encounter):
        Attacks Soldier with 17 vs. 22 AC (1d20+8; rolled 9).
        Misses.
        Distracting Spate has been expended.
      +2 defense bonus expires.
    Soldier's turn:
      HP: 55/72; Temp HP: 0; Surges: 1; Surge Value: 18
      AC: 22; Action Points: 0
      Soldier Basic Attack (standard action, at_will):
        Attacks Ragnarok with 33 vs. 23 AC (1d20+13; rolled 20).
        Crits: 14 damage (1d10[max]+4; rolled max).
        Ragnarok has 43 hp remaining (57 hp - 14 damage).
    
  Round 4:
    Ragnarok's turn:
      HP: 43/57; Temp HP: 0; Surges: 9; Surge Value: 15
      AC: 23; Action Points: 0
      Crushing Surge (standard action, at_will):
        Attacks Soldier with 12 vs. 22 AC (1d20+8; rolled 4).
        Misses.
        Ragnarok gains 4 temp hp (had 0; applied 4).
    Soldier's turn:
      HP: 55/72; Temp HP: 0; Surges: 1; Surge Value: 18
      AC: 22; Action Points: 0
      Soldier Basic Attack (standard action, at_will):
        Attacks Ragnarok with 14 vs. 23 AC (1d20+13; rolled 1).
        Misses.
    
  Round 5:
    Ragnarok's turn:
      HP: 43/57; Temp HP: 4; Surges: 9; Surge Value: 15
      AC: 23; Action Points: 0
      Crushing Blow (standard action, encounter):
        Attacks Soldier with 28 vs. 22 AC (1d20+8; rolled 20).
        Crits: 36 damage (2d10[brutal 2, max]+12 + 1d12; rolled max + 4).
        Soldier has 19 hp remaining (55 hp - 36 damage).
        Ragnarok gains 0 temp hp (had 4; applied 4).
        Crushing Blow has been expended.
    Soldier's turn:
      HP: 19/72; Temp HP: 0; Surges: 1; Surge Value: 18
      AC: 22; Action Points: 0
      Soldier Basic Attack (standard action, at_will):
        Attacks Ragnarok with 29 vs. 23 AC (1d20+13; rolled 16).
        Hits: 8 damage (1d10+4; rolled 4).
        Ragnarok deflects 4 damage; 4 gets through (4 temp hp - 8 damage).
        Ragnarok has 39 hp remaining (43 hp - 4 damage).
    
  Round 6:
    Ragnarok's turn:
      HP: 39/57; Temp HP: 0; Surges: 9; Surge Value: 15
      AC: 23; Action Points: 0
      Brash Strike (standard action, at_will):
        Attacks Soldier with 24 vs. 22 AC (1d20+10; rolled 14).
        Hits: 16 damage (1d10[brutal 2]+12; rolled 1, 2, 4).
        Soldier has 3 hp remaining (19 hp - 16 damage).
        Ragnarok gains 4 temp hp (had 0; applied 4).
        Soldier gains combat advantage (until start of next turn).
    Soldier's turn:
      HP: 3/72; Temp HP: 0; Surges: 1; Surge Value: 18
      AC: 22; Action Points: 0
      Conditions:
        Combat advantage (until start of next turn).
      Soldier Basic Attack (standard action, at_will):
        Attacks Ragnarok with 16 vs. 23 AC (1d20+15; rolled 1).
        Misses.
    
  Round 7:
    Ragnarok's turn:
      HP: 39/57; Temp HP: 4; Surges: 9; Surge Value: 15
      AC: 23; Action Points: 0
      Combat advantage expires.
      Crushing Surge (standard action, at_will):
        Attacks Soldier with 18 vs. 22 AC (1d20+8; rolled 10).
        Misses.
        Ragnarok gains 0 temp hp (had 4; applied 4).
    Soldier's turn:
      HP: 3/72; Temp HP: 0; Surges: 1; Surge Value: 18
      AC: 22; Action Points: 0
      Soldier Basic Attack (standard action, at_will):
        Attacks Ragnarok with 24 vs. 23 AC (1d20+13; rolled 11).
        Hits: 6 damage (1d10+4; rolled 2).
        Ragnarok deflects 4 damage; 2 gets through (4 temp hp - 6 damage).
        Ragnarok has 37 hp remaining (39 hp - 2 damage).
    
  Round 8:
    Ragnarok's turn:
      HP: 37/57; Temp HP: 0; Surges: 9; Surge Value: 15
      AC: 23; Action Points: 0
      Crushing Surge (standard action, at_will):
        Attacks Soldier with 18 vs. 22 AC (1d20+8; rolled 10).
        Misses.
        Ragnarok gains 4 temp hp (had 0; applied 4).
    Soldier's turn:
      HP: 3/72; Temp HP: 0; Surges: 1; Surge Value: 18
      AC: 22; Action Points: 0
      Soldier Basic Attack (standard action, at_will):
        Attacks Ragnarok with 25 vs. 23 AC (1d20+13; rolled 12).
        Hits: 6 damage (1d10+4; rolled 2).
        Ragnarok deflects 4 damage; 2 gets through (4 temp hp - 6 damage).
        Ragnarok has 35 hp remaining (37 hp - 2 damage).
    
  Round 9:
    Ragnarok's turn:
      HP: 35/57; Temp HP: 0; Surges: 9; Surge Value: 15
      AC: 23; Action Points: 0
      Crushing Surge (standard action, at_will):
        Attacks Soldier with 26 vs. 22 AC (1d20+8; rolled 18).
        Hits: 18 damage (1d10[brutal 2]+8; rolled 10).
        Soldier has -15 hp remaining (3 hp - 18 damage).
        Ragnarok gains 10 temp hp (had 0; applied 10).
    Soldier has died!
    
  Heroes win!
  Ragnarok takes a short rest.
    Ragnarok has 35 hp; wants at least 50 hp (maximum is 57 hp).
      Ragnarok spends a healing surge (8 remaining).
      Ragnarok heals 15 hp (35 hp -> 50 hp; 0 hp wasted).
    Temporary hit points expire.
    Powers recharge:
      Distracting Spate recharges.
      Crushing Blow recharges.
      Spend Action Point recharges.
      Second Wind recharges.
  
FIGHT #4: Level 4 Ragnarok VS. Level 4 Soldier
  Roll initiative!
    Ragnarok rolls 12 initiative (1d20+3; rolled 9).
    Soldier rolls 10 initiative (1d20+6; rolled 4).
    Initiative order: 
      Ragnarok
      Soldier
  
  Round 1:
    Ragnarok's turn:
      HP: 50/57; Temp HP: 0; Surges: 8; Surge Value: 15
      AC: 23; Action Points: 0
      Crushing Surge (standard action, at_will):
        Attacks Soldier with 22 vs. 20 AC (1d20+8; rolled 14).
        Hits: 13 damage (1d10[brutal 2]+8; rolled 5).
        Soldier has 42 hp remaining (55 hp - 13 damage).
        Ragnarok gains 10 temp hp (had 0; applied 10).
    Soldier's turn:
      HP: 42/55; Temp HP: 0; Surges: 1; Surge Value: 13
      AC: 20; Action Points: 0
      Soldier Encounter Attack (standard action, encounter):
        Attacks Ragnarok with 23 vs. 23 AC (1d20+11; rolled 12).
        Hits: 22 damage (3d8+4; rolled 8, 7, 3).
        Ragnarok deflects 10 damage; 12 gets through (10 temp hp - 22 damage).
        Ragnarok has 38 hp remaining (50 hp - 12 damage).
        Soldier Encounter Attack has been expended.
    
  Round 2:
    Ragnarok's turn:
      HP: 38/57; Temp HP: 0; Surges: 8; Surge Value: 15
      AC: 23; Action Points: 0
      Distracting Spate (standard action, encounter):
        Attacks Soldier with 13 vs. 20 AC (1d20+8; rolled 5).
        Misses.
        Distracting Spate has been expended.
      Second Wind (minor action, encounter):
        Ragnarok spends a healing surge (7 remaining).
        Ragnarok heals 15 hp (38 hp -> 53 hp; 0 hp wasted).
        Ragnarok gains +2 defense bonus (until end of next turn).
        Second Wind has been expended.
    Soldier's turn:
      HP: 42/55; Temp HP: 0; Surges: 1; Surge Value: 13
      AC: 20; Action Points: 0
      Soldier Basic Attack (standard action, at_will):
        Attacks Ragnarok with 21 vs. 25 AC (1d20+11; rolled 10).
        Misses.
    
  Round 3:
    Ragnarok's turn:
      HP: 53/57; Temp HP: 0; Surges: 7; Surge Value: 15
      AC: 25; Action Points: 0
      Conditions:
        +2 defense bonus (until end of this turn).
      Crushing Surge (standard action, at_will):
        Attacks Soldier with 15 vs. 20 AC (1d20+8; rolled 7).
        Misses.
        Ragnarok gains 4 temp hp (had 0; applied 4).
      +2 defense bonus expires.
    Soldier's turn:
      HP: 42/55; Temp HP: 0; Surges: 1; Surge Value: 13
      AC: 20; Action Points: 0
      Soldier Basic Attack (standard action, at_will):
        Attacks Ragnarok with 28 vs. 23 AC (1d20+11; rolled 17).
        Hits: 10 damage (1d10+4; rolled 6).
        Ragnarok deflects 4 damage; 6 gets through (4 temp hp - 10 damage).
        Ragnarok has 47 hp remaining (53 hp - 6 damage).
    
  Round 4:
    Ragnarok's turn:
      HP: 47/57; Temp HP: 0; Surges: 7; Surge Value: 15
      AC: 23; Action Points: 0
      Crushing Blow (standard action, encounter):
        Attacks Soldier with 11 vs. 20 AC (1d20+8; rolled 3).
        Misses.
        Crushing Blow has been expended.
    Soldier's turn:
      HP: 42/55; Temp HP: 0; Surges: 1; Surge Value: 13
      AC: 20; Action Points: 0
      Soldier Basic Attack (standard action, at_will):
        Attacks Ragnarok with 17 vs. 23 AC (1d20+11; rolled 6).
        Misses.
    
  Round 5:
    Ragnarok's turn:
      HP: 47/57; Temp HP: 0; Surges: 7; Surge Value: 15
      AC: 23; Action Points: 0
      Brash Strike (standard action, at_will):
        Attacks Soldier with 19 vs. 20 AC (1d20+10; rolled 9).
        Misses.
        Soldier gains combat advantage (until start of next turn).
    Soldier's turn:
      HP: 42/55; Temp HP: 0; Surges: 1; Surge Value: 13
      AC: 20; Action Points: 0
      Conditions:
        Combat advantage (until start of next turn).
      Soldier Basic Attack (standard action, at_will):
        Attacks Ragnarok with 17 vs. 23 AC (1d20+13; rolled 4).
        Misses.
    
  Round 6:
    Ragnarok's turn:
      HP: 47/57; Temp HP: 0; Surges: 7; Surge Value: 15
      AC: 23; Action Points: 0
      Combat advantage expires.
      Brash Strike (standard action, at_will):
        Attacks Soldier with 19 vs. 20 AC (1d20+10; rolled 9).
        Misses.
        Soldier gains combat advantage (until start of next turn).
    Soldier's turn:
      HP: 42/55; Temp HP: 0; Surges: 1; Surge Value: 13
      AC: 20; Action Points: 0
      Conditions:
        Combat advantage (until start of next turn).
      Soldier Basic Attack (standard action, at_will):
        Attacks Ragnarok with 29 vs. 23 AC (1d20+13; rolled 16).
        Hits: 11 damage (1d10+4; rolled 7).
        Ragnarok has 36 hp remaining (47 hp - 11 damage).
    
  Round 7:
    Ragnarok's turn:
      HP: 36/57; Temp HP: 0; Surges: 7; Surge Value: 15
      AC: 23; Action Points: 0
      Combat advantage expires.
      Crushing Surge (standard action, at_will):
        Attacks Soldier with 18 vs. 20 AC (1d20+8; rolled 10).
        Misses.
        Ragnarok gains 4 temp hp (had 0; applied 4).
    Soldier's turn:
      HP: 42/55; Temp HP: 0; Surges: 1; Surge Value: 13
      AC: 20; Action Points: 0
      Soldier Basic Attack (standard action, at_will):
        Attacks Ragnarok with 16 vs. 23 AC (1d20+11; rolled 5).
        Misses.
    
  Round 8:
    Ragnarok's turn:
      HP: 36/57; Temp HP: 4; Surges: 7; Surge Value: 15
      AC: 23; Action Points: 0
      Crushing Surge (standard action, at_will):
        Attacks Soldier with 22 vs. 20 AC (1d20+8; rolled 14).
        Hits: 15 damage (1d10[brutal 2]+8; rolled 7).
        Soldier has 27 hp remaining (42 hp - 15 damage).
        Ragnarok gains 6 temp hp (had 4; applied 10).
    Soldier's turn:
      HP: 27/55; Temp HP: 0; Surges: 1; Surge Value: 13
      AC: 20; Action Points: 0
      Soldier Basic Attack (standard action, at_will):
        Attacks Ragnarok with 13 vs. 23 AC (1d20+11; rolled 2).
        Misses.
    
  Round 9:
    Ragnarok's turn:
      HP: 36/57; Temp HP: 10; Surges: 7; Surge Value: 15
      AC: 23; Action Points: 0
      Crushing Surge (standard action, at_will):
        Attacks Soldier with 24 vs. 20 AC (1d20+8; rolled 16).
        Hits: 13 damage (1d10[brutal 2]+8; rolled 5).
        Soldier has 14 hp remaining (27 hp - 13 damage).
        Ragnarok gains 0 temp hp (had 10; applied 10).
    Soldier's turn:
      HP: 14/55; Temp HP: 0; Surges: 1; Surge Value: 13
      AC: 20; Action Points: 0
      Soldier Basic Attack (standard action, at_will):
        Attacks Ragnarok with 16 vs. 23 AC (1d20+11; rolled 5).
        Misses.
    
  Round 10:
    Ragnarok's turn:
      HP: 36/57; Temp HP: 10; Surges: 7; Surge Value: 15
      AC: 23; Action Points: 0
      Crushing Surge (standard action, at_will):
        Attacks Soldier with 12 vs. 20 AC (1d20+8; rolled 4).
        Misses.
        Ragnarok gains 0 temp hp (had 10; applied 4).
    Soldier's turn:
      HP: 14/55; Temp HP: 0; Surges: 1; Surge Value: 13
      AC: 20; Action Points: 0
      Soldier Basic Attack (standard action, at_will):
        Attacks Ragnarok with 16 vs. 23 AC (1d20+11; rolled 5).
        Misses.
    
  Round 11:
    Ragnarok's turn:
      HP: 36/57; Temp HP: 10; Surges: 7; Surge Value: 15
      AC: 23; Action Points: 0
      Brash Strike (standard action, at_will):
        Attacks Soldier with 13 vs. 20 AC (1d20+10; rolled 3).
        Misses.
        Soldier gains combat advantage (until start of next turn).
    Soldier's turn:
      HP: 14/55; Temp HP: 0; Surges: 1; Surge Value: 13
      AC: 20; Action Points: 0
      Conditions:
        Combat advantage (until start of next turn).
      Soldier Basic Attack (standard action, at_will):
        Attacks Ragnarok with 17 vs. 23 AC (1d20+13; rolled 4).
        Misses.
    
  Round 12:
    Ragnarok's turn:
      HP: 36/57; Temp HP: 10; Surges: 7; Surge Value: 15
      AC: 23; Action Points: 0
      Combat advantage expires.
      Crushing Surge (standard action, at_will):
        Attacks Soldier with 21 vs. 20 AC (1d20+8; rolled 13).
        Hits: 11 damage (1d10[brutal 2]+8; rolled 3).
        Soldier has 3 hp remaining (14 hp - 11 damage).
        Ragnarok gains 0 temp hp (had 10; applied 10).
    Soldier's turn:
      HP: 3/55; Temp HP: 0; Surges: 1; Surge Value: 13
      AC: 20; Action Points: 0
      Soldier Basic Attack (standard action, at_will):
        Attacks Ragnarok with 24 vs. 23 AC (1d20+11; rolled 13).
        Hits: 7 damage (1d10+4; rolled 3).
        Ragnarok deflects 7 damage; 0 gets through (10 temp hp - 7 damage).
        Ragnarok has 36 hp remaining (36 hp - 0 damage).
    
  Round 13:
    Ragnarok's turn:
      HP: 36/57; Temp HP: 3; Surges: 7; Surge Value: 15
      AC: 23; Action Points: 0
      Crushing Surge (standard action, at_will):
        Attacks Soldier with 13 vs. 20 AC (1d20+8; rolled 5).
        Misses.
        Ragnarok gains 1 temp hp (had 3; applied 4).
    Soldier's turn:
      HP: 3/55; Temp HP: 0; Surges: 1; Surge Value: 13
      AC: 20; Action Points: 0
      Soldier Basic Attack (standard action, at_will):
        Attacks Ragnarok with 23 vs. 23 AC (1d20+11; rolled 12).
        Hits: 12 damage (1d10+4; rolled 8).
        Ragnarok deflects 4 damage; 8 gets through (4 temp hp - 12 damage).
        Ragnarok has 28 hp remaining (36 hp - 8 damage).
    
  Round 14:
    Ragnarok's turn:
      HP: 28/57; Temp HP: 0; Surges: 7; Surge Value: 15
      AC: 23; Action Points: 0
      Brash Strike (standard action, at_will):
        Attacks Soldier with 21 vs. 20 AC (1d20+10; rolled 11).
        Hits: 15 damage (1d10[brutal 2]+12; rolled 3).
        Soldier has -12 hp remaining (3 hp - 15 damage).
        Ragnarok gains 4 temp hp (had 0; applied 4).
        Soldier gains combat advantage (until start of next turn).
    Soldier has died!
    
  Heroes win!
  Ragnarok takes a short rest.
    Ragnarok has 28 hp; wants at least 50 hp (maximum is 57 hp).
      Ragnarok spends a healing surge (6 remaining).
      Ragnarok heals 15 hp (28 hp -> 43 hp; 0 hp wasted).
      Ragnarok spends a healing surge (5 remaining).
      Ragnarok heals 15 hp (43 hp -> 57 hp; 1 hp wasted).
    Temporary hit points expire.
    Powers recharge:
      Distracting Spate recharges.
      Crushing Blow recharges.
      Second Wind recharges.
    Milestone:
      Ragnarok gains an action point.
      Meliorating Scale Armor +1: enhancement increases to +3.
  
FIGHT #5: Level 4 Ragnarok VS. Level 5 Soldier
  Roll initiative!
    Ragnarok rolls 21 initiative (1d20+3; rolled 18).
    Soldier rolls 23 initiative (1d20+6; rolled 17).
    Initiative order: 
      Soldier
      Ragnarok
  
  Round 1:
    Soldier's turn:
      HP: 63/63; Temp HP: 0; Surges: 1; Surge Value: 15
      AC: 21; Action Points: 0
      Soldier Basic Attack (standard action, at_will):
        Attacks Ragnarok with 26 vs. 24 AC (1d20+12; rolled 14).
        Hits: 11 damage (1d10+4; rolled 7).
        Ragnarok has 46 hp remaining (57 hp - 11 damage).
    Ragnarok's turn:
      HP: 46/57; Temp HP: 0; Surges: 5; Surge Value: 15
      AC: 24; Action Points: 1
      Crushing Surge (standard action, at_will):
        Attacks Soldier with 18 vs. 21 AC (1d20+8; rolled 10).
        Misses.
        Ragnarok gains 4 temp hp (had 0; applied 4).
      Spend Action Point (free action, encounter):
        Ragnarok spends an action point (0 remaining).
        Ragnarok gains a standard action.
        Spend Action Point has been expended.
      Crushing Blow (standard action, encounter):
        Attacks Soldier with 20 vs. 21 AC (1d20+8; rolled 12).
        Misses.
        Crushing Blow has been expended.
    
  Round 2:
    Soldier's turn:
      HP: 63/63; Temp HP: 0; Surges: 1; Surge Value: 15
      AC: 21; Action Points: 0
      Soldier Encounter Attack (standard action, encounter):
        Attacks Ragnarok with 30 vs. 24 AC (1d20+12; rolled 18).
        Hits: 19 damage (3d8+4; rolled 7, 4, 4).
        Ragnarok deflects 4 damage; 15 gets through (4 temp hp - 19 damage).
        Ragnarok has 31 hp remaining (46 hp - 15 damage).
        Soldier Encounter Attack has been expended.
    Ragnarok's turn:
      HP: 31/57; Temp HP: 0; Surges: 5; Surge Value: 15
      AC: 24; Action Points: 0
      Distracting Spate (standard action, encounter):
        Attacks Soldier with 25 vs. 21 AC (1d20+8; rolled 17).
        Hits: 24 damage (2d10[brutal 2]+8; rolled 10, 6).
        Soldier has 39 hp remaining (63 hp - 24 damage).
        Ragnarok gains 4 temp hp (had 0; applied 4).
        Ragnarok gains combat advantage (until end of next turn).
        Distracting Spate has been expended.
      Second Wind (minor action, encounter):
        Ragnarok spends a healing surge (4 remaining).
        Ragnarok heals 15 hp (31 hp -> 46 hp; 0 hp wasted).
        Ragnarok gains +2 defense bonus (until end of next turn).
        Second Wind has been expended.
    
  Round 3:
    Soldier's turn:
      HP: 39/63; Temp HP: 0; Surges: 1; Surge Value: 15
      AC: 21; Action Points: 0
      Soldier Basic Attack (standard action, at_will):
        Attacks Ragnarok with 22 vs. 26 AC (1d20+12; rolled 10).
        Misses.
    Ragnarok's turn:
      HP: 46/57; Temp HP: 4; Surges: 4; Surge Value: 15
      AC: 26; Action Points: 0
      Conditions:
        Combat advantage (until end of this turn).
        +2 defense bonus (until end of this turn).
      Crushing Surge (standard action, at_will):
        Attacks Soldier with 18 vs. 21 AC (1d20+10; rolled 8).
        Misses.
        Ragnarok gains 0 temp hp (had 4; applied 4).
      Combat advantage expires.
      +2 defense bonus expires.
    
  Round 4:
    Soldier's turn:
      HP: 39/63; Temp HP: 0; Surges: 1; Surge Value: 15
      AC: 21; Action Points: 0
      Soldier Basic Attack (standard action, at_will):
        Attacks Ragnarok with 24 vs. 24 AC (1d20+12; rolled 12).
        Hits: 12 damage (1d10+4; rolled 8).
        Ragnarok deflects 4 damage; 8 gets through (4 temp hp - 12 damage).
        Ragnarok has 38 hp remaining (46 hp - 8 damage).
    Ragnarok's turn:
      HP: 38/57; Temp HP: 0; Surges: 4; Surge Value: 15
      AC: 24; Action Points: 0
      Brash Strike (standard action, at_will):
        Attacks Soldier with 19 vs. 21 AC (1d20+10; rolled 9).
        Misses.
        Soldier gains combat advantage (until start of next turn).
    
  Round 5:
    Soldier's turn:
      HP: 39/63; Temp HP: 0; Surges: 1; Surge Value: 15
      AC: 21; Action Points: 0
      Conditions:
        Combat advantage (until start of next turn).
      Soldier Basic Attack (standard action, at_will):
        Attacks Ragnarok with 31 vs. 24 AC (1d20+14; rolled 17).
        Hits: 10 damage (1d10+4; rolled 6).
        Ragnarok has 28 hp remaining (38 hp - 10 damage).
    Ragnarok's turn:
      HP: 28/57; Temp HP: 0; Surges: 4; Surge Value: 15
      AC: 24; Action Points: 0
      Combat advantage expires.
      Crushing Surge (standard action, at_will):
        Attacks Soldier with 19 vs. 21 AC (1d20+8; rolled 11).
        Misses.
        Ragnarok gains 4 temp hp (had 0; applied 4).
    
  Round 6:
    Soldier's turn:
      HP: 39/63; Temp HP: 0; Surges: 1; Surge Value: 15
      AC: 21; Action Points: 0
      Soldier Basic Attack (standard action, at_will):
        Attacks Ragnarok with 16 vs. 24 AC (1d20+12; rolled 4).
        Misses.
    Ragnarok's turn:
      HP: 28/57; Temp HP: 4; Surges: 4; Surge Value: 15
      AC: 24; Action Points: 0
      Crushing Surge (standard action, at_will):
        Attacks Soldier with 19 vs. 21 AC (1d20+8; rolled 11).
        Misses.
        Ragnarok gains 0 temp hp (had 4; applied 4).
    
  Round 7:
    Soldier's turn:
      HP: 39/63; Temp HP: 0; Surges: 1; Surge Value: 15
      AC: 21; Action Points: 0
      Soldier Basic Attack (standard action, at_will):
        Attacks Ragnarok with 24 vs. 24 AC (1d20+12; rolled 12).
        Hits: 11 damage (1d10+4; rolled 7).
        Ragnarok deflects 4 damage; 7 gets through (4 temp hp - 11 damage).
        Ragnarok has 21 hp remaining (28 hp - 7 damage).
    Ragnarok's turn:
      HP: 21/57; Temp HP: 0; Surges: 4; Surge Value: 15
      AC: 24; Action Points: 0
      Crushing Surge (standard action, at_will):
        Attacks Soldier with 11 vs. 21 AC (1d20+8; rolled 3).
        Misses.
        Ragnarok gains 4 temp hp (had 0; applied 4).
    
  Round 8:
    Soldier's turn:
      HP: 39/63; Temp HP: 0; Surges: 1; Surge Value: 15
      AC: 21; Action Points: 0
      Soldier Basic Attack (standard action, at_will):
        Attacks Ragnarok with 25 vs. 24 AC (1d20+12; rolled 13).
        Hits: 10 damage (1d10+4; rolled 6).
        Ragnarok deflects 4 damage; 6 gets through (4 temp hp - 10 damage).
        Ragnarok has 15 hp remaining (21 hp - 6 damage).
    Ragnarok's turn:
      HP: 15/57; Temp HP: 0; Surges: 4; Surge Value: 15
      AC: 24; Action Points: 0
      Brash Strike (standard action, at_will):
        Attacks Soldier with 17 vs. 21 AC (1d20+10; rolled 7).
        Misses.
        Soldier gains combat advantage (until start of next turn).
    
  Round 9:
    Soldier's turn:
      HP: 39/63; Temp HP: 0; Surges: 1; Surge Value: 15
      AC: 21; Action Points: 0
      Conditions:
        Combat advantage (until start of next turn).
      Soldier Basic Attack (standard action, at_will):
        Attacks Ragnarok with 20 vs. 24 AC (1d20+14; rolled 6).
        Misses.
    Ragnarok's turn:
      HP: 15/57; Temp HP: 0; Surges: 4; Surge Value: 15
      AC: 24; Action Points: 0
      Combat advantage expires.
      Brash Strike (standard action, at_will):
        Attacks Soldier with 17 vs. 21 AC (1d20+10; rolled 7).
        Misses.
        Soldier gains combat advantage (until start of next turn).
    
  Round 10:
    Soldier's turn:
      HP: 39/63; Temp HP: 0; Surges: 1; Surge Value: 15
      AC: 21; Action Points: 0
      Conditions:
        Combat advantage (until start of next turn).
      Soldier Basic Attack (standard action, at_will):
        Attacks Ragnarok with 32 vs. 24 AC (1d20+14; rolled 18).
        Hits: 12 damage (1d10+4; rolled 8).
        Ragnarok has 3 hp remaining (15 hp - 12 damage).
    Ragnarok's turn:
      HP: 3/57; Temp HP: 0; Surges: 4; Surge Value: 15
      AC: 24; Action Points: 0
      Combat advantage expires.
      Crushing Surge (standard action, at_will):
        Attacks Soldier with 25 vs. 21 AC (1d20+8; rolled 17).
        Hits: 16 damage (1d10[brutal 2]+8; rolled 1, 8).
        Soldier has 23 hp remaining (39 hp - 16 damage).
        Ragnarok gains 10 temp hp (had 0; applied 10).
    
  Round 11:
    Soldier's turn:
      HP: 23/63; Temp HP: 0; Surges: 1; Surge Value: 15
      AC: 21; Action Points: 0
      Soldier Basic Attack (standard action, at_will):
        Attacks Ragnarok with 14 vs. 24 AC (1d20+12; rolled 2).
        Misses.
    Ragnarok's turn:
      HP: 3/57; Temp HP: 10; Surges: 4; Surge Value: 15
      AC: 24; Action Points: 0
      Crushing Surge (standard action, at_will):
        Attacks Soldier with 9 vs. 21 AC (1d20+8; rolled 1).
        Misses.
        Ragnarok gains 0 temp hp (had 10; applied 4).
    
  Round 12:
    Soldier's turn:
      HP: 23/63; Temp HP: 0; Surges: 1; Surge Value: 15
      AC: 21; Action Points: 0
      Soldier Basic Attack (standard action, at_will):
        Attacks Ragnarok with 31 vs. 24 AC (1d20+12; rolled 19).
        Hits: 14 damage (1d10+4; rolled 10).
        Ragnarok deflects 10 damage; 4 gets through (10 temp hp - 14 damage).
        Ragnarok has -1 hp remaining (3 hp - 4 damage).
    Ragnarok's turn:
      HP: -1/57; Temp HP: 0; Surges: 4; Surge Value: 15
      AC: 24; Action Points: 0
      Ragnarok is dying (0 death saves failed).
        Rolls death saving throw and gets a 15 (1d20; rolled 15).
        Passes.
    
  Round 13:
    Soldier's turn:
      HP: 23/63; Temp HP: 0; Surges: 1; Surge Value: 15
      AC: 21; Action Points: 0
      Soldier Basic Attack (standard action, at_will):
        Attacks Ragnarok with 15 vs. 24 AC (1d20+12; rolled 3).
        Misses.
    Ragnarok's turn:
      HP: -1/57; Temp HP: 0; Surges: 4; Surge Value: 15
      AC: 24; Action Points: 0
      Ragnarok is dying (0 death saves failed).
        Rolls death saving throw and gets a 5 (1d20; rolled 5).
        Fails. 2 failures remaining before death.
    
  Round 14:
    Soldier's turn:
      HP: 23/63; Temp HP: 0; Surges: 1; Surge Value: 15
      AC: 21; Action Points: 0
      Soldier Basic Attack (standard action, at_will):
        Attacks Ragnarok with 21 vs. 24 AC (1d20+12; rolled 9).
        Misses.
    Ragnarok's turn:
      HP: -1/57; Temp HP: 0; Surges: 4; Surge Value: 15
      AC: 24; Action Points: 0
      Ragnarok is dying (1 death saves failed).
        Rolls death saving throw and gets a 11 (1d20; rolled 11).
        Passes.
    
  Round 15:
    Soldier's turn:
      HP: 23/63; Temp HP: 0; Surges: 1; Surge Value: 15
      AC: 21; Action Points: 0
      Soldier Basic Attack (standard action, at_will):
        Attacks Ragnarok with 23 vs. 24 AC (1d20+12; rolled 11).
        Misses.
    Ragnarok's turn:
      HP: -1/57; Temp HP: 0; Surges: 4; Surge Value: 15
      AC: 24; Action Points: 0
      Ragnarok is dying (1 death saves failed).
        Rolls death saving throw and gets a 3 (1d20; rolled 3).
        Fails. 1 failures remaining before death.
    
  Round 16:
    Soldier's turn:
      HP: 23/63; Temp HP: 0; Surges: 1; Surge Value: 15
      AC: 21; Action Points: 0
      Soldier Basic Attack (standard action, at_will):
        Attacks Ragnarok with 25 vs. 24 AC (1d20+12; rolled 13).
        Hits: 11 damage (1d10+4; rolled 7).
        Ragnarok has -12 hp remaining (-1 hp - 11 damage).
    Ragnarok's turn:
      HP: -12/57; Temp HP: 0; Surges: 4; Surge Value: 15
      AC: 24; Action Points: 0
      Ragnarok is dying (2 death saves failed).
        Rolls death saving throw and gets a 4 (1d20; rolled 4).
        Fails. 0 failures remaining before death.
    
  Villains win!
```
[/sblock]
[sblock=Example of 5 fight(s) survived (78.5% chance)

```
FIGHT #1: Level 4 Ragnarok VS. Level 7 Soldier
  Roll initiative!
    Ragnarok rolls 16 initiative (1d20+3; rolled 13).
    Soldier rolls 11 initiative (1d20+8; rolled 3).
    Initiative order: 
      Ragnarok
      Soldier
  
  Round 1:
    Ragnarok's turn:
      HP: 57/57; Temp HP: 0; Surges: 13; Surge Value: 15
      AC: 22; Action Points: 1
      Crushing Surge (standard action, at_will):
        Attacks Soldier with 21 vs. 23 AC (1d20+8; rolled 13).
        Misses.
        Ragnarok gains 4 temp hp (had 0; applied 4).
      Spend Action Point (free action, encounter):
        Ragnarok spends an action point (0 remaining).
        Ragnarok gains a standard action.
        Spend Action Point has been expended.
      Crushing Blow (standard action, encounter):
        Attacks Soldier with 27 vs. 23 AC (1d20+8; rolled 19).
        Hits: 27 damage (2d10[brutal 2]+12; rolled 8, 7).
        Soldier has 53 hp remaining (80 hp - 27 damage).
        Ragnarok gains 0 temp hp (had 4; applied 4).
        Crushing Blow has been expended.
    Soldier's turn:
      HP: 53/80; Temp HP: 0; Surges: 1; Surge Value: 20
      AC: 23; Action Points: 0
      Soldier Basic Attack (standard action, at_will):
        Attacks Ragnarok with 20 vs. 22 AC (1d20+14; rolled 6).
        Misses.
    
  Round 2:
    Ragnarok's turn:
      HP: 57/57; Temp HP: 4; Surges: 13; Surge Value: 15
      AC: 22; Action Points: 0
      Knee Breaker (standard action, daily):
        Attacks Soldier with 25 vs. 23 AC (1d20+8; rolled 17).
        Hits: 26 damage (2d10[brutal 2]+12; rolled 9, 5).
        Soldier has 27 hp remaining (53 hp - 26 damage).
        Ragnarok gains 6 temp hp (had 4; applied 10).
        Knee Breaker has been expended.
    Soldier's turn:
      HP: 27/80; Temp HP: 0; Surges: 1; Surge Value: 20
      AC: 23; Action Points: 0
      Soldier Basic Attack (standard action, at_will):
        Attacks Ragnarok with 15 vs. 22 AC (1d20+14; rolled 1).
        Misses.
    
  Round 3:
    Ragnarok's turn:
      HP: 57/57; Temp HP: 10; Surges: 13; Surge Value: 15
      AC: 22; Action Points: 0
      Crushing Surge (standard action, at_will):
        Attacks Soldier with 22 vs. 23 AC (1d20+8; rolled 14).
        Misses.
        Ragnarok gains 0 temp hp (had 10; applied 4).
    Soldier's turn:
      HP: 27/80; Temp HP: 0; Surges: 1; Surge Value: 20
      AC: 23; Action Points: 0
      Soldier Basic Attack (standard action, at_will):
        Attacks Ragnarok with 24 vs. 22 AC (1d20+14; rolled 10).
        Hits: 15 damage (2d6+5; rolled 4, 6).
        Ragnarok deflects 10 damage; 5 gets through (10 temp hp - 15 damage).
        Ragnarok has 52 hp remaining (57 hp - 5 damage).
    
  Round 4:
    Ragnarok's turn:
      HP: 52/57; Temp HP: 0; Surges: 13; Surge Value: 15
      AC: 22; Action Points: 0
      Brash Strike (standard action, at_will):
        Attacks Soldier with 25 vs. 23 AC (1d20+10; rolled 15).
        Hits: 21 damage (1d10[brutal 2]+12; rolled 9).
        Soldier has 6 hp remaining (27 hp - 21 damage).
        Ragnarok gains 4 temp hp (had 0; applied 4).
        Soldier gains combat advantage (until start of next turn).
    Soldier's turn:
      HP: 6/80; Temp HP: 0; Surges: 1; Surge Value: 20
      AC: 23; Action Points: 0
      Conditions:
        Combat advantage (until start of next turn).
      Soldier Basic Attack (standard action, at_will):
        Attacks Ragnarok with 34 vs. 22 AC (1d20+16; rolled 18).
        Hits: 12 damage (2d6+5; rolled 4, 3).
        Ragnarok deflects 4 damage; 8 gets through (4 temp hp - 12 damage).
        Ragnarok has 44 hp remaining (52 hp - 8 damage).
    
  Round 5:
    Ragnarok's turn:
      HP: 44/57; Temp HP: 0; Surges: 13; Surge Value: 15
      AC: 22; Action Points: 0
      Combat advantage expires.
      Crushing Surge (standard action, at_will):
        Attacks Soldier with 15 vs. 23 AC (1d20+8; rolled 7).
        Misses.
        Ragnarok gains 4 temp hp (had 0; applied 4).
    Soldier's turn:
      HP: 6/80; Temp HP: 0; Surges: 1; Surge Value: 20
      AC: 23; Action Points: 0
      Soldier Basic Attack (standard action, at_will):
        Attacks Ragnarok with 23 vs. 22 AC (1d20+14; rolled 9).
        Hits: 15 damage (2d6+5; rolled 5, 5).
        Ragnarok deflects 4 damage; 11 gets through (4 temp hp - 15 damage).
        Ragnarok has 33 hp remaining (44 hp - 11 damage).
    
  Round 6:
    Ragnarok's turn:
      HP: 33/57; Temp HP: 0; Surges: 13; Surge Value: 15
      AC: 22; Action Points: 0
      Brash Strike (standard action, at_will):
        Attacks Soldier with 25 vs. 23 AC (1d20+10; rolled 15).
        Hits: 22 damage (1d10[brutal 2]+12; rolled 10).
        Soldier has -16 hp remaining (6 hp - 22 damage).
        Ragnarok gains 4 temp hp (had 0; applied 4).
        Soldier gains combat advantage (until start of next turn).
    Soldier has died!
    
  Heroes win!
  Ragnarok takes a short rest.
    Ragnarok has 33 hp; wants at least 50 hp (maximum is 57 hp).
      Ragnarok spends a healing surge (12 remaining).
      Ragnarok heals 15 hp (33 hp -> 48 hp; 0 hp wasted).
      Ragnarok spends a healing surge (11 remaining).
      Ragnarok heals 15 hp (48 hp -> 57 hp; 6 hp wasted).
    Temporary hit points expire.
    Powers recharge:
      Crushing Blow recharges.
      Spend Action Point recharges.
  
FIGHT #2: Level 4 Ragnarok VS. Level 4 Soldier
  Roll initiative!
    Ragnarok rolls 20 initiative (1d20+3; rolled 17).
    Soldier rolls 21 initiative (1d20+6; rolled 15).
    Initiative order: 
      Soldier
      Ragnarok
  
  Round 1:
    Soldier's turn:
      HP: 55/55; Temp HP: 0; Surges: 1; Surge Value: 13
      AC: 20; Action Points: 0
      Soldier Encounter Attack (standard action, encounter):
        Attacks Ragnarok with 17 vs. 22 AC (1d20+11; rolled 6).
        Misses.
        Soldier Encounter Attack has been expended.
    Ragnarok's turn:
      HP: 57/57; Temp HP: 0; Surges: 11; Surge Value: 15
      AC: 22; Action Points: 0
      Brash Strike (standard action, at_will):
        Attacks Soldier with 17 vs. 20 AC (1d20+10; rolled 7).
        Misses.
        Soldier gains combat advantage (until start of next turn).
    
  Round 2:
    Soldier's turn:
      HP: 55/55; Temp HP: 0; Surges: 1; Surge Value: 13
      AC: 20; Action Points: 0
      Conditions:
        Combat advantage (until start of next turn).
      Soldier Basic Attack (standard action, at_will):
        Attacks Ragnarok with 29 vs. 22 AC (1d20+13; rolled 16).
        Hits: 11 damage (1d10+4; rolled 7).
        Ragnarok has 46 hp remaining (57 hp - 11 damage).
    Ragnarok's turn:
      HP: 46/57; Temp HP: 0; Surges: 11; Surge Value: 15
      AC: 22; Action Points: 0
      Combat advantage expires.
      Crushing Blow (standard action, encounter):
        Attacks Soldier with 16 vs. 20 AC (1d20+8; rolled 8).
        Misses.
        Crushing Blow has been expended.
    
  Round 3:
    Soldier's turn:
      HP: 55/55; Temp HP: 0; Surges: 1; Surge Value: 13
      AC: 20; Action Points: 0
      Soldier Basic Attack (standard action, at_will):
        Attacks Ragnarok with 14 vs. 22 AC (1d20+11; rolled 3).
        Misses.
    Ragnarok's turn:
      HP: 46/57; Temp HP: 0; Surges: 11; Surge Value: 15
      AC: 22; Action Points: 0
      Crushing Surge (standard action, at_will):
        Attacks Soldier with 9 vs. 20 AC (1d20+8; rolled 1).
        Misses.
        Ragnarok gains 4 temp hp (had 0; applied 4).
    
  Round 4:
    Soldier's turn:
      HP: 55/55; Temp HP: 0; Surges: 1; Surge Value: 13
      AC: 20; Action Points: 0
      Soldier Basic Attack (standard action, at_will):
        Attacks Ragnarok with 21 vs. 22 AC (1d20+11; rolled 10).
        Misses.
    Ragnarok's turn:
      HP: 46/57; Temp HP: 4; Surges: 11; Surge Value: 15
      AC: 22; Action Points: 0
      Crushing Surge (standard action, at_will):
        Attacks Soldier with 11 vs. 20 AC (1d20+8; rolled 3).
        Misses.
        Ragnarok gains 0 temp hp (had 4; applied 4).
    
  Round 5:
    Soldier's turn:
      HP: 55/55; Temp HP: 0; Surges: 1; Surge Value: 13
      AC: 20; Action Points: 0
      Soldier Basic Attack (standard action, at_will):
        Attacks Ragnarok with 17 vs. 22 AC (1d20+11; rolled 6).
        Misses.
    Ragnarok's turn:
      HP: 46/57; Temp HP: 4; Surges: 11; Surge Value: 15
      AC: 22; Action Points: 0
      Crushing Surge (standard action, at_will):
        Attacks Soldier with 24 vs. 20 AC (1d20+8; rolled 16).
        Hits: 15 damage (1d10[brutal 2]+8; rolled 7).
        Soldier has 40 hp remaining (55 hp - 15 damage).
        Ragnarok gains 6 temp hp (had 4; applied 10).
    
  Round 6:
    Soldier's turn:
      HP: 40/55; Temp HP: 0; Surges: 1; Surge Value: 13
      AC: 20; Action Points: 0
      Soldier Basic Attack (standard action, at_will):
        Attacks Ragnarok with 23 vs. 22 AC (1d20+11; rolled 12).
        Hits: 6 damage (1d10+4; rolled 2).
        Ragnarok deflects 6 damage; 0 gets through (10 temp hp - 6 damage).
        Ragnarok has 46 hp remaining (46 hp - 0 damage).
    Ragnarok's turn:
      HP: 46/57; Temp HP: 4; Surges: 11; Surge Value: 15
      AC: 22; Action Points: 0
      Distracting Spate (standard action, encounter):
        Attacks Soldier with 17 vs. 20 AC (1d20+8; rolled 9).
        Misses.
        Distracting Spate has been expended.
    
  Round 7:
    Soldier's turn:
      HP: 40/55; Temp HP: 0; Surges: 1; Surge Value: 13
      AC: 20; Action Points: 0
      Soldier Basic Attack (standard action, at_will):
        Attacks Ragnarok with 17 vs. 22 AC (1d20+11; rolled 6).
        Misses.
    Ragnarok's turn:
      HP: 46/57; Temp HP: 4; Surges: 11; Surge Value: 15
      AC: 22; Action Points: 0
      Crushing Surge (standard action, at_will):
        Attacks Soldier with 10 vs. 20 AC (1d20+8; rolled 2).
        Misses.
        Ragnarok gains 0 temp hp (had 4; applied 4).
    
  Round 8:
    Soldier's turn:
      HP: 40/55; Temp HP: 0; Surges: 1; Surge Value: 13
      AC: 20; Action Points: 0
      Soldier Basic Attack (standard action, at_will):
        Attacks Ragnarok with 18 vs. 22 AC (1d20+11; rolled 7).
        Misses.
    Ragnarok's turn:
      HP: 46/57; Temp HP: 4; Surges: 11; Surge Value: 15
      AC: 22; Action Points: 0
      Brash Strike (standard action, at_will):
        Attacks Soldier with 20 vs. 20 AC (1d20+10; rolled 10).
        Hits: 18 damage (1d10[brutal 2]+12; rolled 6).
        Soldier has 22 hp remaining (40 hp - 18 damage).
        Ragnarok gains 0 temp hp (had 4; applied 4).
        Soldier gains combat advantage (until start of next turn).
    
  Round 9:
    Soldier's turn:
      HP: 22/55; Temp HP: 0; Surges: 1; Surge Value: 13
      AC: 20; Action Points: 0
      Conditions:
        Combat advantage (until start of next turn).
      Soldier Basic Attack (standard action, at_will):
        Attacks Ragnarok with 29 vs. 22 AC (1d20+13; rolled 16).
        Hits: 13 damage (1d10+4; rolled 9).
        Ragnarok deflects 4 damage; 9 gets through (4 temp hp - 13 damage).
        Ragnarok has 37 hp remaining (46 hp - 9 damage).
    Ragnarok's turn:
      HP: 37/57; Temp HP: 0; Surges: 11; Surge Value: 15
      AC: 22; Action Points: 0
      Combat advantage expires.
      Second Wind (minor action, encounter):
        Ragnarok spends a healing surge (10 remaining).
        Ragnarok heals 15 hp (37 hp -> 52 hp; 0 hp wasted).
        Ragnarok gains +2 defense bonus (until end of next turn).
        Second Wind has been expended.
      Crushing Surge (standard action, at_will):
        Attacks Soldier with 22 vs. 20 AC (1d20+8; rolled 14).
        Hits: 12 damage (1d10[brutal 2]+8; rolled 2, 4).
        Soldier has 10 hp remaining (22 hp - 12 damage).
        Ragnarok gains 10 temp hp (had 0; applied 10).
    
  Round 10:
    Soldier's turn:
      HP: 10/55; Temp HP: 0; Surges: 1; Surge Value: 13
      AC: 20; Action Points: 0
      Soldier Basic Attack (standard action, at_will):
        Attacks Ragnarok with 12 vs. 24 AC (1d20+11; rolled 1).
        Misses.
    Ragnarok's turn:
      HP: 52/57; Temp HP: 10; Surges: 10; Surge Value: 15
      AC: 24; Action Points: 0
      Conditions:
        +2 defense bonus (until end of this turn).
      Crushing Surge (standard action, at_will):
        Attacks Soldier with 28 vs. 20 AC (1d20+8; rolled 20).
        Crits: 22 damage (1d10[brutal 2, max]+8 + 1d12; rolled max + 4).
        Soldier has -12 hp remaining (10 hp - 22 damage).
        Ragnarok gains 0 temp hp (had 10; applied 10).
      +2 defense bonus expires.
    Soldier has died!
    
  Heroes win!
  Ragnarok takes a short rest.
    Ragnarok has 52 hp; wants at least 50 hp (maximum is 57 hp).
    Temporary hit points expire.
    Powers recharge:
      Distracting Spate recharges.
      Crushing Blow recharges.
      Second Wind recharges.
    Milestone:
      Ragnarok gains an action point.
      Meliorating Scale Armor +1: enhancement increases to +2.
  
FIGHT #3: Level 4 Ragnarok VS. Level 6 Soldier
  Roll initiative!
    Ragnarok rolls 20 initiative (1d20+3; rolled 17).
    Soldier rolls 23 initiative (1d20+8; rolled 15).
    Initiative order: 
      Soldier
      Ragnarok
  
  Round 1:
    Soldier's turn:
      HP: 72/72; Temp HP: 0; Surges: 1; Surge Value: 18
      AC: 22; Action Points: 0
      Soldier Encounter Attack (standard action, encounter):
        Attacks Ragnarok with 32 vs. 23 AC (1d20+13; rolled 19).
        Hits: 18 damage (3d8+4; rolled 4, 2, 8).
        Ragnarok has 34 hp remaining (52 hp - 18 damage).
        Soldier Encounter Attack has been expended.
    Ragnarok's turn:
      HP: 34/57; Temp HP: 0; Surges: 10; Surge Value: 15
      AC: 23; Action Points: 1
      Brash Strike (standard action, at_will):
        Attacks Soldier with 18 vs. 22 AC (1d20+10; rolled 8).
        Misses.
        Soldier gains combat advantage (until start of next turn).
      Second Wind (minor action, encounter):
        Ragnarok spends a healing surge (9 remaining).
        Ragnarok heals 15 hp (34 hp -> 49 hp; 0 hp wasted).
        Ragnarok gains +2 defense bonus (until end of next turn).
        Second Wind has been expended.
      Spend Action Point (free action, encounter):
        Ragnarok spends an action point (0 remaining).
        Ragnarok gains a standard action.
        Spend Action Point has been expended.
      Crushing Blow (standard action, encounter):
        Attacks Soldier with 24 vs. 22 AC (1d20+8; rolled 16).
        Hits: 29 damage (2d10[brutal 2]+12; rolled 8, 9).
        Soldier has 43 hp remaining (72 hp - 29 damage).
        Ragnarok gains 4 temp hp (had 0; applied 4).
        Crushing Blow has been expended.
    
  Round 2:
    Soldier's turn:
      HP: 43/72; Temp HP: 0; Surges: 1; Surge Value: 18
      AC: 22; Action Points: 0
      Conditions:
        Combat advantage (until start of next turn).
      Soldier Basic Attack (standard action, at_will):
        Attacks Ragnarok with 19 vs. 25 AC (1d20+15; rolled 4).
        Misses.
    Ragnarok's turn:
      HP: 49/57; Temp HP: 4; Surges: 9; Surge Value: 15
      AC: 25; Action Points: 0
      Combat advantage expires.
      Conditions:
        +2 defense bonus (until end of this turn).
      Brash Strike (standard action, at_will):
        Attacks Soldier with 14 vs. 22 AC (1d20+10; rolled 4).
        Misses.
        Soldier gains combat advantage (until start of next turn).
      +2 defense bonus expires.
    
  Round 3:
    Soldier's turn:
      HP: 43/72; Temp HP: 0; Surges: 1; Surge Value: 18
      AC: 22; Action Points: 0
      Conditions:
        Combat advantage (until start of next turn).
      Soldier Basic Attack (standard action, at_will):
        Attacks Ragnarok with 28 vs. 23 AC (1d20+15; rolled 13).
        Hits: 14 damage (1d10+4; rolled 10).
        Ragnarok deflects 4 damage; 10 gets through (4 temp hp - 14 damage).
        Ragnarok has 39 hp remaining (49 hp - 10 damage).
    Ragnarok's turn:
      HP: 39/57; Temp HP: 0; Surges: 9; Surge Value: 15
      AC: 23; Action Points: 0
      Combat advantage expires.
      Brash Strike (standard action, at_will):
        Attacks Soldier with 30 vs. 22 AC (1d20+10; rolled 20).
        Crits: 27 damage (1d10[brutal 2, max]+12 + 1d12; rolled max + 5).
        Soldier has 16 hp remaining (43 hp - 27 damage).
        Ragnarok gains 4 temp hp (had 0; applied 4).
        Soldier gains combat advantage (until start of next turn).
    
  Round 4:
    Soldier's turn:
      HP: 16/72; Temp HP: 0; Surges: 1; Surge Value: 18
      AC: 22; Action Points: 0
      Conditions:
        Combat advantage (until start of next turn).
      Soldier Basic Attack (standard action, at_will):
        Attacks Ragnarok with 29 vs. 23 AC (1d20+15; rolled 14).
        Hits: 8 damage (1d10+4; rolled 4).
        Ragnarok deflects 4 damage; 4 gets through (4 temp hp - 8 damage).
        Ragnarok has 35 hp remaining (39 hp - 4 damage).
    Ragnarok's turn:
      HP: 35/57; Temp HP: 0; Surges: 9; Surge Value: 15
      AC: 23; Action Points: 0
      Combat advantage expires.
      Distracting Spate (standard action, encounter):
        Attacks Soldier with 23 vs. 22 AC (1d20+8; rolled 15).
        Hits: 21 damage (2d10[brutal 2]+8; rolled 3, 10).
        Soldier has -5 hp remaining (16 hp - 21 damage).
        Ragnarok gains 4 temp hp (had 0; applied 4).
        Ragnarok gains combat advantage (until end of next turn).
        Distracting Spate has been expended.
    Soldier has died!
    
  Heroes win!
  Ragnarok takes a short rest.
    Ragnarok has 35 hp; wants at least 50 hp (maximum is 57 hp).
      Ragnarok spends a healing surge (8 remaining).
      Ragnarok heals 15 hp (35 hp -> 50 hp; 0 hp wasted).
    Temporary hit points expire.
    Powers recharge:
      Distracting Spate recharges.
      Crushing Blow recharges.
      Spend Action Point recharges.
      Second Wind recharges.
    Conditions expire:
      Combat advantage expires.
  
FIGHT #4: Level 4 Ragnarok VS. Level 4 Soldier
  Roll initiative!
    Ragnarok rolls 23 initiative (1d20+3; rolled 20).
    Soldier rolls 26 initiative (1d20+6; rolled 20).
    Initiative order: 
      Soldier
      Ragnarok
  
  Round 1:
    Soldier's turn:
      HP: 55/55; Temp HP: 0; Surges: 1; Surge Value: 13
      AC: 20; Action Points: 0
      Soldier Basic Attack (standard action, at_will):
        Attacks Ragnarok with 24 vs. 23 AC (1d20+11; rolled 13).
        Hits: 10 damage (1d10+4; rolled 6).
        Ragnarok has 40 hp remaining (50 hp - 10 damage).
    Ragnarok's turn:
      HP: 40/57; Temp HP: 0; Surges: 8; Surge Value: 15
      AC: 23; Action Points: 0
      Crushing Surge (standard action, at_will):
        Attacks Soldier with 22 vs. 20 AC (1d20+8; rolled 14).
        Hits: 16 damage (1d10[brutal 2]+8; rolled 8).
        Soldier has 39 hp remaining (55 hp - 16 damage).
        Ragnarok gains 10 temp hp (had 0; applied 10).
      Second Wind (minor action, encounter):
        Ragnarok spends a healing surge (7 remaining).
        Ragnarok heals 15 hp (40 hp -> 55 hp; 0 hp wasted).
        Ragnarok gains +2 defense bonus (until end of next turn).
        Second Wind has been expended.
    
  Round 2:
    Soldier's turn:
      HP: 39/55; Temp HP: 0; Surges: 1; Surge Value: 13
      AC: 20; Action Points: 0
      Soldier Encounter Attack (standard action, encounter):
        Attacks Ragnarok with 30 vs. 25 AC (1d20+11; rolled 19).
        Hits: 20 damage (3d8+4; rolled 8, 5, 3).
        Ragnarok deflects 10 damage; 10 gets through (10 temp hp - 20 damage).
        Ragnarok has 45 hp remaining (55 hp - 10 damage).
        Soldier Encounter Attack has been expended.
    Ragnarok's turn:
      HP: 45/57; Temp HP: 0; Surges: 7; Surge Value: 15
      AC: 25; Action Points: 0
      Conditions:
        +2 defense bonus (until end of this turn).
      Crushing Blow (standard action, encounter):
        Attacks Soldier with 10 vs. 20 AC (1d20+8; rolled 2).
        Misses.
        Crushing Blow has been expended.
      +2 defense bonus expires.
    
  Round 3:
    Soldier's turn:
      HP: 39/55; Temp HP: 0; Surges: 1; Surge Value: 13
      AC: 20; Action Points: 0
      Soldier Basic Attack (standard action, at_will):
        Attacks Ragnarok with 27 vs. 23 AC (1d20+11; rolled 16).
        Hits: 11 damage (1d10+4; rolled 7).
        Ragnarok has 34 hp remaining (45 hp - 11 damage).
    Ragnarok's turn:
      HP: 34/57; Temp HP: 0; Surges: 7; Surge Value: 15
      AC: 23; Action Points: 0
      Distracting Spate (standard action, encounter):
        Attacks Soldier with 12 vs. 20 AC (1d20+8; rolled 4).
        Misses.
        Distracting Spate has been expended.
    
  Round 4:
    Soldier's turn:
      HP: 39/55; Temp HP: 0; Surges: 1; Surge Value: 13
      AC: 20; Action Points: 0
      Soldier Basic Attack (standard action, at_will):
        Attacks Ragnarok with 25 vs. 23 AC (1d20+11; rolled 14).
        Hits: 9 damage (1d10+4; rolled 5).
        Ragnarok has 25 hp remaining (34 hp - 9 damage).
    Ragnarok's turn:
      HP: 25/57; Temp HP: 0; Surges: 7; Surge Value: 15
      AC: 23; Action Points: 0
      Brash Strike (standard action, at_will):
        Attacks Soldier with 19 vs. 20 AC (1d20+10; rolled 9).
        Misses.
        Soldier gains combat advantage (until start of next turn).
      Boundless Endurance (minor action, daily):
        Ragnarok gains regen 6 when bloodied (stance).
        Boundless Endurance has been expended.
    
  Round 5:
    Soldier's turn:
      HP: 39/55; Temp HP: 0; Surges: 1; Surge Value: 13
      AC: 20; Action Points: 0
      Conditions:
        Combat advantage (until start of next turn).
      Soldier Basic Attack (standard action, at_will):
        Attacks Ragnarok with 32 vs. 23 AC (1d20+13; rolled 19).
        Hits: 12 damage (1d10+4; rolled 8).
        Ragnarok has 13 hp remaining (25 hp - 12 damage).
    Ragnarok's turn:
      HP: 13/57; Temp HP: 0; Surges: 7; Surge Value: 15
      AC: 23; Action Points: 0
      Combat advantage expires.
      Conditions:
        Regen 6 when bloodied (stance).
      Ragnarok heals 6 hp (13 hp -> 19 hp; 0 hp wasted).
      Crushing Surge (standard action, at_will):
        Attacks Soldier with 17 vs. 20 AC (1d20+8; rolled 9).
        Misses.
        Ragnarok gains 4 temp hp (had 0; applied 4).
    
  Round 6:
    Soldier's turn:
      HP: 39/55; Temp HP: 0; Surges: 1; Surge Value: 13
      AC: 20; Action Points: 0
      Soldier Basic Attack (standard action, at_will):
        Attacks Ragnarok with 30 vs. 23 AC (1d20+11; rolled 19).
        Hits: 12 damage (1d10+4; rolled 8).
        Ragnarok deflects 4 damage; 8 gets through (4 temp hp - 12 damage).
        Ragnarok has 11 hp remaining (19 hp - 8 damage).
    Ragnarok's turn:
      HP: 11/57; Temp HP: 0; Surges: 7; Surge Value: 15
      AC: 23; Action Points: 0
      Conditions:
        Regen 6 when bloodied (stance).
      Ragnarok heals 6 hp (11 hp -> 17 hp; 0 hp wasted).
      Brash Strike (standard action, at_will):
        Attacks Soldier with 27 vs. 20 AC (1d20+10; rolled 17).
        Hits: 22 damage (1d10[brutal 2]+12; rolled 2, 10).
        Soldier has 17 hp remaining (39 hp - 22 damage).
        Ragnarok gains 4 temp hp (had 0; applied 4).
        Soldier gains combat advantage (until start of next turn).
    
  Round 7:
    Soldier's turn:
      HP: 17/55; Temp HP: 0; Surges: 1; Surge Value: 13
      AC: 20; Action Points: 0
      Conditions:
        Combat advantage (until start of next turn).
      Soldier Basic Attack (standard action, at_will):
        Attacks Ragnarok with 18 vs. 23 AC (1d20+13; rolled 5).
        Misses.
    Ragnarok's turn:
      HP: 17/57; Temp HP: 4; Surges: 7; Surge Value: 15
      AC: 23; Action Points: 0
      Combat advantage expires.
      Conditions:
        Regen 6 when bloodied (stance).
      Ragnarok heals 6 hp (17 hp -> 23 hp; 0 hp wasted).
      Crushing Surge (standard action, at_will):
        Attacks Soldier with 27 vs. 20 AC (1d20+8; rolled 19).
        Hits: 13 damage (1d10[brutal 2]+8; rolled 5).
        Soldier has 4 hp remaining (17 hp - 13 damage).
        Ragnarok gains 6 temp hp (had 4; applied 10).
    
  Round 8:
    Soldier's turn:
      HP: 4/55; Temp HP: 0; Surges: 1; Surge Value: 13
      AC: 20; Action Points: 0
      Soldier Basic Attack (standard action, at_will):
        Attacks Ragnarok with 18 vs. 23 AC (1d20+11; rolled 7).
        Misses.
    Ragnarok's turn:
      HP: 23/57; Temp HP: 10; Surges: 7; Surge Value: 15
      AC: 23; Action Points: 0
      Conditions:
        Regen 6 when bloodied (stance).
      Ragnarok heals 6 hp (23 hp -> 29 hp; 0 hp wasted).
      Brash Strike (standard action, at_will):
        Attacks Soldier with 30 vs. 20 AC (1d20+10; rolled 20).
        Crits: 31 damage (1d10[brutal 2, max]+12 + 1d12; rolled max + 9).
        Soldier has -27 hp remaining (4 hp - 31 damage).
        Ragnarok gains 0 temp hp (had 10; applied 4).
        Soldier gains combat advantage (until start of next turn).
    Soldier has died!
    
  Heroes win!
  Ragnarok takes a short rest.
    Ragnarok has 29 hp; wants at least 50 hp (maximum is 57 hp).
      Ragnarok spends a healing surge (6 remaining).
      Ragnarok heals 15 hp (29 hp -> 44 hp; 0 hp wasted).
      Ragnarok spends a healing surge (5 remaining).
      Ragnarok heals 15 hp (44 hp -> 57 hp; 2 hp wasted).
    Temporary hit points expire.
    Powers recharge:
      Distracting Spate recharges.
      Crushing Blow recharges.
      Second Wind recharges.
    Conditions expire:
      Regen 6 when bloodied expires.
    Milestone:
      Ragnarok gains an action point.
      Meliorating Scale Armor +1: enhancement increases to +3.
  
FIGHT #5: Level 4 Ragnarok VS. Level 5 Soldier
  Roll initiative!
    Ragnarok rolls 8 initiative (1d20+3; rolled 5).
    Soldier rolls 26 initiative (1d20+6; rolled 20).
    Initiative order: 
      Soldier
      Ragnarok
  
  Round 1:
    Soldier's turn:
      HP: 63/63; Temp HP: 0; Surges: 1; Surge Value: 15
      AC: 21; Action Points: 0
      Soldier Encounter Attack (standard action, encounter):
        Attacks Ragnarok with 18 vs. 24 AC (1d20+12; rolled 6).
        Misses.
        Soldier Encounter Attack has been expended.
    Ragnarok's turn:
      HP: 57/57; Temp HP: 0; Surges: 5; Surge Value: 15
      AC: 24; Action Points: 1
      Distracting Spate (standard action, encounter):
        Attacks Soldier with 10 vs. 21 AC (1d20+8; rolled 2).
        Misses.
        Distracting Spate has been expended.
      Spend Action Point (free action, encounter):
        Ragnarok spends an action point (0 remaining).
        Ragnarok gains a standard action.
        Spend Action Point has been expended.
      Crushing Surge (standard action, at_will):
        Attacks Soldier with 12 vs. 21 AC (1d20+8; rolled 4).
        Misses.
        Ragnarok gains 4 temp hp (had 0; applied 4).
    
  Round 2:
    Soldier's turn:
      HP: 63/63; Temp HP: 0; Surges: 1; Surge Value: 15
      AC: 21; Action Points: 0
      Soldier Basic Attack (standard action, at_will):
        Attacks Ragnarok with 22 vs. 24 AC (1d20+12; rolled 10).
        Misses.
    Ragnarok's turn:
      HP: 57/57; Temp HP: 4; Surges: 5; Surge Value: 15
      AC: 24; Action Points: 0
      Brash Strike (standard action, at_will):
        Attacks Soldier with 27 vs. 21 AC (1d20+10; rolled 17).
        Hits: 16 damage (1d10[brutal 2]+12; rolled 4).
        Soldier has 47 hp remaining (63 hp - 16 damage).
        Ragnarok gains 0 temp hp (had 4; applied 4).
        Soldier gains combat advantage (until start of next turn).
    
  Round 3:
    Soldier's turn:
      HP: 47/63; Temp HP: 0; Surges: 1; Surge Value: 15
      AC: 21; Action Points: 0
      Conditions:
        Combat advantage (until start of next turn).
      Soldier Basic Attack (standard action, at_will):
        Attacks Ragnarok with 20 vs. 24 AC (1d20+14; rolled 6).
        Misses.
    Ragnarok's turn:
      HP: 57/57; Temp HP: 4; Surges: 5; Surge Value: 15
      AC: 24; Action Points: 0
      Combat advantage expires.
      Brash Strike (standard action, at_will):
        Attacks Soldier with 19 vs. 21 AC (1d20+10; rolled 9).
        Misses.
        Soldier gains combat advantage (until start of next turn).
    
  Round 4:
    Soldier's turn:
      HP: 47/63; Temp HP: 0; Surges: 1; Surge Value: 15
      AC: 21; Action Points: 0
      Conditions:
        Combat advantage (until start of next turn).
      Soldier Basic Attack (standard action, at_will):
        Attacks Ragnarok with 17 vs. 24 AC (1d20+14; rolled 3).
        Misses.
    Ragnarok's turn:
      HP: 57/57; Temp HP: 4; Surges: 5; Surge Value: 15
      AC: 24; Action Points: 0
      Combat advantage expires.
      Brash Strike (standard action, at_will):
        Attacks Soldier with 23 vs. 21 AC (1d20+10; rolled 13).
        Hits: 19 damage (1d10[brutal 2]+12; rolled 7).
        Soldier has 28 hp remaining (47 hp - 19 damage).
        Ragnarok gains 0 temp hp (had 4; applied 4).
        Soldier gains combat advantage (until start of next turn).
    
  Round 5:
    Soldier's turn:
      HP: 28/63; Temp HP: 0; Surges: 1; Surge Value: 15
      AC: 21; Action Points: 0
      Conditions:
        Combat advantage (until start of next turn).
      Soldier Basic Attack (standard action, at_will):
        Attacks Ragnarok with 26 vs. 24 AC (1d20+14; rolled 12).
        Hits: 5 damage (1d10+4; rolled 1).
        Ragnarok deflects 4 damage; 1 gets through (4 temp hp - 5 damage).
        Ragnarok has 56 hp remaining (57 hp - 1 damage).
    Ragnarok's turn:
      HP: 56/57; Temp HP: 0; Surges: 5; Surge Value: 15
      AC: 24; Action Points: 0
      Combat advantage expires.
      Crushing Blow (standard action, encounter):
        Attacks Soldier with 15 vs. 21 AC (1d20+8; rolled 7).
        Misses.
        Crushing Blow has been expended.
    
  Round 6:
    Soldier's turn:
      HP: 28/63; Temp HP: 0; Surges: 1; Surge Value: 15
      AC: 21; Action Points: 0
      Soldier Basic Attack (standard action, at_will):
        Attacks Ragnarok with 14 vs. 24 AC (1d20+12; rolled 2).
        Misses.
    Ragnarok's turn:
      HP: 56/57; Temp HP: 0; Surges: 5; Surge Value: 15
      AC: 24; Action Points: 0
      Crushing Surge (standard action, at_will):
        Attacks Soldier with 10 vs. 21 AC (1d20+8; rolled 2).
        Misses.
        Ragnarok gains 4 temp hp (had 0; applied 4).
    
  Round 7:
    Soldier's turn:
      HP: 28/63; Temp HP: 0; Surges: 1; Surge Value: 15
      AC: 21; Action Points: 0
      Soldier Basic Attack (standard action, at_will):
        Attacks Ragnarok with 24 vs. 24 AC (1d20+12; rolled 12).
        Hits: 8 damage (1d10+4; rolled 4).
        Ragnarok deflects 4 damage; 4 gets through (4 temp hp - 8 damage).
        Ragnarok has 52 hp remaining (56 hp - 4 damage).
    Ragnarok's turn:
      HP: 52/57; Temp HP: 0; Surges: 5; Surge Value: 15
      AC: 24; Action Points: 0
      Crushing Surge (standard action, at_will):
        Attacks Soldier with 13 vs. 21 AC (1d20+8; rolled 5).
        Misses.
        Ragnarok gains 4 temp hp (had 0; applied 4).
    
  Round 8:
    Soldier's turn:
      HP: 28/63; Temp HP: 0; Surges: 1; Surge Value: 15
      AC: 21; Action Points: 0
      Soldier Basic Attack (standard action, at_will):
        Attacks Ragnarok with 27 vs. 24 AC (1d20+12; rolled 15).
        Hits: 10 damage (1d10+4; rolled 6).
        Ragnarok deflects 4 damage; 6 gets through (4 temp hp - 10 damage).
        Ragnarok has 46 hp remaining (52 hp - 6 damage).
    Ragnarok's turn:
      HP: 46/57; Temp HP: 0; Surges: 5; Surge Value: 15
      AC: 24; Action Points: 0
      Brash Strike (standard action, at_will):
        Attacks Soldier with 30 vs. 21 AC (1d20+10; rolled 20).
        Crits: 25 damage (1d10[brutal 2, max]+12 + 1d12; rolled max + 3).
        Soldier has 3 hp remaining (28 hp - 25 damage).
        Ragnarok gains 4 temp hp (had 0; applied 4).
        Soldier gains combat advantage (until start of next turn).
    
  Round 9:
    Soldier's turn:
      HP: 3/63; Temp HP: 0; Surges: 1; Surge Value: 15
      AC: 21; Action Points: 0
      Conditions:
        Combat advantage (until start of next turn).
      Soldier Basic Attack (standard action, at_will):
        Attacks Ragnarok with 21 vs. 24 AC (1d20+14; rolled 7).
        Misses.
    Ragnarok's turn:
      HP: 46/57; Temp HP: 4; Surges: 5; Surge Value: 15
      AC: 24; Action Points: 0
      Combat advantage expires.
      Crushing Surge (standard action, at_will):
        Attacks Soldier with 9 vs. 21 AC (1d20+8; rolled 1).
        Misses.
        Ragnarok gains 0 temp hp (had 4; applied 4).
    
  Round 10:
    Soldier's turn:
      HP: 3/63; Temp HP: 0; Surges: 1; Surge Value: 15
      AC: 21; Action Points: 0
      Soldier Basic Attack (standard action, at_will):
        Attacks Ragnarok with 30 vs. 24 AC (1d20+12; rolled 18).
        Hits: 11 damage (1d10+4; rolled 7).
        Ragnarok deflects 4 damage; 7 gets through (4 temp hp - 11 damage).
        Ragnarok has 39 hp remaining (46 hp - 7 damage).
    Ragnarok's turn:
      HP: 39/57; Temp HP: 0; Surges: 5; Surge Value: 15
      AC: 24; Action Points: 0
      Crushing Surge (standard action, at_will):
        Attacks Soldier with 13 vs. 21 AC (1d20+8; rolled 5).
        Misses.
        Ragnarok gains 4 temp hp (had 0; applied 4).
      Second Wind (minor action, encounter):
        Ragnarok spends a healing surge (4 remaining).
        Ragnarok heals 15 hp (39 hp -> 54 hp; 0 hp wasted).
        Ragnarok gains +2 defense bonus (until end of next turn).
        Second Wind has been expended.
    
  Round 11:
    Soldier's turn:
      HP: 3/63; Temp HP: 0; Surges: 1; Surge Value: 15
      AC: 21; Action Points: 0
      Soldier Basic Attack (standard action, at_will):
        Attacks Ragnarok with 31 vs. 26 AC (1d20+12; rolled 19).
        Hits: 12 damage (1d10+4; rolled 8).
        Ragnarok deflects 4 damage; 8 gets through (4 temp hp - 12 damage).
        Ragnarok has 46 hp remaining (54 hp - 8 damage).
    Ragnarok's turn:
      HP: 46/57; Temp HP: 0; Surges: 4; Surge Value: 15
      AC: 26; Action Points: 0
      Conditions:
        +2 defense bonus (until end of this turn).
      Crushing Surge (standard action, at_will):
        Attacks Soldier with 26 vs. 21 AC (1d20+8; rolled 18).
        Hits: 11 damage (1d10[brutal 2]+8; rolled 2, 3).
        Soldier has -8 hp remaining (3 hp - 11 damage).
        Ragnarok gains 10 temp hp (had 0; applied 10).
      +2 defense bonus expires.
    Soldier has died!
    
  Heroes win!
  Ragnarok takes a short rest.
    Ragnarok has 46 hp; wants at least 50 hp (maximum is 57 hp).
      Ragnarok spends a healing surge (3 remaining).
      Ragnarok heals 15 hp (46 hp -> 57 hp; 4 hp wasted).
    Temporary hit points expire.
    Powers recharge:
      Distracting Spate recharges.
      Crushing Blow recharges.
      Spend Action Point recharges.
      Second Wind recharges.
```
[/sblock]
[/sblock]
[/sblock]


----------



## Truename (Dec 8, 2009)

keterys said:


> Magic Items at level... (lvl + 2 as you said)
> 16: Strongheart Tattoo (Paragon)
> 19: Boon: Raven Queen's Shroud (level 18)
> 30: Strongheart Tatto (Epic)




I was looking ahead at upcoming magic items when I realized that some of them don't come from the first year. I want to limit the selection for this first pass so we're evaluating the pre-Expertise math. Anybody care to suggest some replacements?

There may be other magic items that don't fit as well--this is just what jumped out at me.


----------



## Mengu (Dec 8, 2009)

Looking at the fights, I really think the Dwarf's AI needs to be improved. I'm not sure if it's better to list things to do, or things not to do.

1. If you plan to use an action point, open up the round with Distracting Spate.
2. When you are down to at-wills, if you have no temporary hit points, use Crushing Surge, do not use Brash Strike.
3. When you are down to at-wills, if you have temporary hit points, do not use Crushing Surge, use Brash Strike.

The last two seem like pretty straight forward implementations. The first one is probably a bit trickier, but I feel reflects reality the best. You can make rule #2 in effect only while bloodied if you like, and randomize otherwise. Rule #1 and #3 should always be in effect.


----------



## Elder-Basilisk (Dec 9, 2009)

Mengu said:


> Looking at the fights, I really think the Dwarf's AI needs to be improved. I'm not sure if it's better to list things to do, or things not to do.
> 
> 1. If you plan to use an action point, open up the round with Distracting Spate.




Since the daily power is villain's menace and at least one of the AI routines had Distracting Spate-action point-villain's menace, I think it would be very interesting to see a run of this showing whether it is better to use villain's menace to set up distracting spate or distracting spate to set up villain's menace. (I suspect it is better to use villain's menace to set up distracting spate since they do the same base damage on a hit and no damage on a miss--but using villain's menace first gives +2 or +4 damage to distracting spate rather than no damage bonus if the orders are reversed. Also, villain's menace gives a reduced bonus on a miss while distracting spate gives no bonus on a miss).


----------



## Mengu (Dec 9, 2009)

Elder-Basilisk said:


> Since the daily power is villain's menace




Where do you see Villain's Menace? The daily power is Knee Breaker.

If the daily power was Villain's Menace, then yes, opening up with that would be a good idea, but I still wouldn't action point after that. I'd wait till next turn to use Distracting Spate, and follow that with the action point.


----------



## keterys (Dec 9, 2009)

Truename said:


> I was looking ahead at upcoming magic items when I realized that some of them don't come from the first year. I want to limit the selection for this first pass so we're evaluating the pre-Expertise math. Anybody care to suggest some replacements?
> 
> There may be other magic items that don't fit as well--this is just what jumped out at me.




My bad, I was just clicking through the character builder without really looking at source.


----------



## Truename (Dec 11, 2009)

*About the AI*

Okay, about the AI, and why it's so stupid. Short version: Computers are stupid. 

(Slightly longer version: ...and I'm not an AI programmer.)

Cheekiness aside, the big challenge here is creating an AI that doesn't have to be rewritten for every character and every level. Remember, our goal isn't to create a dwarf that fights _intelligently_; it's to create a dwarf that fights _consistently_ across 30 levels. Consistently low performance is just as good as consistently high performance as long as all powers, magic items, and so forth get equal love.

In practice, though, that means that the 'bash it in the head' powers are used to their potential more easily than the 'set up a big combo' powers right now, so they may be weighted more favorably. So we do need _some_ AI. But I want to remind you that we don't need _great_ or even good AI. Just consistent AI.

What I have the ability to do, easily, right now, is this:



Have powers be turned off (not chosen) until certain conditions are true. For example, Second Wind is set to :do_not_use until the dwarf has received at least a healing surge worth of damage.
 Have powers set to :low priority, which is the same as :do_not_use, except that the power isn't turned off entirely. :Low priority powers will be used if no :normal powers are available.
Make decisions based on perfect information. For example, I can give Brute Strike :low priority if the enemy has fewer than 4 hit points remaining.
Change the overall, non-power-specific rules about power selection. For example, I can have all dailies fire before encounters, or all standard actions before minor actions.
 
What I want to avoid is anything that increases maintenance costs. In particular, I don't want to have to reprogram the AI in order to test different builds, power combinations, or levels. This means avoiding:



 Complex logic with a lot of special case rules. ("If this power is active, but that one isn't, and the monster is such-and-such, don't use this power.") This is hard to test thoroughly and will lead to hard-to-find bugs. A few special cases are easy to test, and potentially okay (for example, I've programmed ":do_not_use Boundless Endurance if Second Wind is still available"), but I don't want to program in every combination of every power.
 Decisions based on assumptions about other powers being present. For example, we could :do_not_use Brash Strike when we don't have temp hit points. But what if we don't have any powers that grant temp hp in this build?
Giving certain powers higher than normal priority. This will require constant tweaking as we change builds and levels. For example, giving Crushing Surge a hypothetical :high priority when the dwarf has no temp hit points might be appropriate now, but is it still appropriate at level 25? Is it appropriate for all fighters of any build?
 Power combos, such as "use power X, then action point, then power Y." Is that combo still appropriate at all levels? Does it apply to all builds?
 
The key here is keeping AI programming costs _low_. Remember, the quality of the AI isn't that important as long as the creatures fight consistently across levels. We're looking at how survivability changes from level to level, not the absolute number. So, how can we best achieve that goal given the above constraints? Creative solutions welcome.


----------



## Truename (Dec 11, 2009)

Quick question about Ragnarok's 5th level Daily, Rain of Steel. It looks like the Iron Armbands _don't_ apply to this power because it isn't a melee attack (it's 'Personal'). Any disagreement with this ruling?

For the AI on this power, I was thinking of marking all Stance powers as :do_not_use when another Stance power is active. Since starting a new Stance kills the old one, using two in one encounter seems like a waste of resources. A human might decide to do so in rare circumstances, but I don't think we can make the computer that smart, and I don't think we need to.

We can revise the rule if we start dealing with encounter Stances rather than dailies, but it seems appropriate for now. Any comments?


----------



## Dr_Ruminahui (Dec 11, 2009)

Re: Iron armbands, that does seem to be the consensus this board's have reached, yes.  See here: http://www.enworld.org/forum/d-d-4t...-when-do-iron-armbands-apply.html#post5025188

As for the stances, your suggestion seems more than reasonable.


----------



## Blackbrrd (Dec 11, 2009)

"Do not use Crushing Surge when you have temp hp" is probably a good idea.


----------



## Destil (Dec 12, 2009)

Blackbrrd said:


> "Do not use Crushing Surge when you have temp hp" is probably a good idea.




How about:
Do I have Combat Advantage? Don't use combat advantage granting powers.
Do I have Temp HP? Don't use temp HP granting powers.
Do I give Combat Advantage? Prioritize powers that make me grant combat advantage (since they don't stack).


----------



## sfedi (Dec 12, 2009)

Something that could be useful to Truename is to come up a way of valueing a power for it's use.

Much like a move in chess is valued.

That way, the AI is reduced to picking up the highest valued action.
It dones'nt have to be perfect, but with a good formula, you can have a great improvement.

To give an example, let's use something based in the average damage.
The "base value" could be something like this:

Basic Attack: 9
Reaping Strike: 11
Second Wind: 8 (arbitrary value)
Steel Serpent Strike: 8 (13 - 5 because it's an Encounter Power)
Comeback Strike: 3 (it's 13 - 10 because it's a Daily power)

Now, whenever the player's turn comes up, you could scan for certain conditions and adjust these base values and select the higher.

Am I Bloodied? Encounter Powers and Daily Powers get +5
Am I out of Encounter Powers? Daily Powers get +5

With these simple rules, you can get an interest behaviour, and it isn't difficult to program.

Of course, coming up with a good formula is not easy, but it is something that other people can do in parallel with Truename and that could help him.


----------



## Truename (Dec 31, 2009)

*Ragnarok Level 5*

Believe it or not, I haven't given up yet. I've just been on vacation. Actually, I'm writing this while on vacation, but I have no Internet access, so you'll see this when I get back.

So... level 5. Nothing particularly exciting at this level--everything contributed fairly equally to survivability. Rain of Steel added more than I expected, especially since it often gets bumped in favor of Boundless Endurance once the fight goes badly, as it often does vs. the level 8 Soldier.

I've continued to enhance the quality of the sim. The only thing you'll notice, in addition to support for level 5 stuff, is the new "Shift" combat action. Since there's no support for movement in the sim, this doesn't do anything right now except hook in with Boots of the Fencing Master. To prevent confusion, I've only given Shift to PCs, not to monsters, so you won't see it show up in the Soldier's power list.

The other change you'll notice is that I tweaked the AI for Crushing Surge so that it doesn't activate when Ragnarok already has temp hit points. This change didn't seem to effect survivability.


```
Level 4 Ragnarok (vs. Level 5 challenges): 33.8% +/- 2.9%
Add level 5:  44.3% +/- 3.1%
Add Rain of Steel: 62.4% +/- 3.0%
Add Boots of the Fencing Master: 70.6% +/- 2.8%
Final result (10,000 runs): 70.8% +/- 0.9%
```

And here's the level-by-level results. (I re-run this every time, so it reflects the latest sim and AI improvements.)


```
Level 1 Ragnarok vs. Soldier: 45.3% +/- 3.1% survival (5.6 rounds)
Level 2 Ragnarok vs. Soldier: 85.4% +/- 2.2% survival (7.1 rounds)
Level 3 Ragnarok vs. Soldier: 74.2% +/- 2.7% survival (9.0 rounds)
Level 4 Ragnarok vs. Soldier: 80.7% +/- 2.4% survival (7.6 rounds)
Level 5 Ragnarok vs. Soldier: 70.6% +/- 2.8% survival (8.6 rounds)
```

And the full results:

[sblock=Level 5 Ragnarok vs. Soldier]

[sblock=Combatants]

```
Level 5 Ragnarok:
  HP: 63/63; Temp HP: 0; Surges: 13; Surge Value: 16
  AC: 22; Action Points: 1
  Str: 17(+3); Con: 19(+4); Dex: 12(+1); Int: 8(-1); Wis: 14(+2); Cha: 10(+0)
  Initiative Bonus: +3
  Race: Dwarf
    Ability Scores: [16, 16, 12, 8, 12, 10] => [16, 18, 12, 8, 14, 10]
    Dwarven Resilience: Use Second Wind as minor action.
  Class: Fighter
    Base HP: 58 (15 class + 19 con + 24 level)
    Base Surges: 13 (9 class + 4 con)
    Battlerager Vigor: 
      +4 temp hp on hit.
      Grant 4 temp hp on miss with invigorating power.
  Items:
    Main hand: Vicious Craghammer +1
      One-handed weapon
      Damage: 1d10[brutal 2]
      Proficient: +2
      Enhancement: +1 attack rolls and damage rolls
      Critical: 1d12 damage.
      Group: Hammer
    Off-hand: Heavy Shield
      AC Bonus: +2
    Armor: Meliorating Scale Armor +1
      AC Bonus: +7
      Enhancement: +1
      Property: Increase enhancement by one at each milestone.
    Neck Slot: Collar Of Recovery +1
      Enhancement: +1
      Property: +1 to healing surge value
    Arms Slot: Iron Armbands Of Power
      Gain a +2 bonus to damage rolls.
    Feet Slot: Boots Of The Fencing Master
      On Shift: Gain +1 defense bonus (until end of next turn).
  Feats:
    Toughness: Increase hp by 5.
    Dwarf Stoneblood: +2 temp hp on hit with an invigorating power.
    Dwarven Weapon Training: +2 bonus to damage rolls.
  Powers:
    Knee Breaker:
      Daily * Invigorating
      Standard Action
      Attack: 1d20+8 vs. AC
      Hit:
        2d10[brutal 2]+12 damage.
        Grant 10 temporary hit points.
      Crit:
        2d10[brutal 2, max]+12 + 1d12 damage.
        Grant 10 temporary hit points.
      Miss:
        Half of 2d10[brutal 2]+12 damage.
        Grant 4 temporary hit points.
    Distracting Spate:
      Encounter
      Standard Action
      Attack: 1d20+8 vs. AC
      Hit:
        2d10[brutal 2]+8 damage.
        Grant 4 temporary hit points.
        Gain combat advantage (until end of next turn).
      Crit:
        2d10[brutal 2, max]+8 + 1d12 damage.
        Grant 4 temporary hit points.
        Gain combat advantage (until end of next turn).
    Crushing Surge:
      At-Will * Invigorating
      Standard Action
      Attack: 1d20+8 vs. AC
      Hit:
        1d10[brutal 2]+8 damage.
        Grant 10 temporary hit points.
      Crit:
        1d10[brutal 2, max]+8 + 1d12 damage.
        Grant 10 temporary hit points.
      Miss: Grant 4 temporary hit points.
    Brash Strike:
      At-Will
      Standard Action
      Attack: 1d20+10 vs. AC
      Hit:
        1d10[brutal 2]+12 damage.
        Grant 4 temporary hit points.
      Crit:
        1d10[brutal 2, max]+12 + 1d12 damage.
        Grant 4 temporary hit points.
      Effect: Opponent gets combat advantage (until start of next turn).
    Boundless Endurance:
      Daily * Stance
      Minor Action
      Effect: Gain regen 6 hp when bloodied (stance).
    Crushing Blow:
      Encounter
      Standard Action
      Attack: 1d20+8 vs. AC
      Hit:
        2d10[brutal 2]+12 damage.
        Grant 4 temporary hit points.
      Crit:
        2d10[brutal 2, max]+12 + 1d12 damage.
        Grant 4 temporary hit points.
    Rain Of Steel:
      Daily * Stance
      Minor Action
      Effect: Opponents take 1d10[brutal 2] damage at the start of each turn.
  Combat Actions:
    Spend Action Point:
      Encounter
      Free Action
      Effect: Spend an action point and gain a standard action.
    Second Wind:
      Encounter
      Minor Action
      Effect:
        Spend a healing surge and regain 16 hit points.
        Gain a +2 defense bonus until end of next turn.
    Shift:
      At-Will
      Move Action
      Effect: Gain +1 defense bonus (until end of next turn).

Level 5 Soldier:
  HP: 63/63; Temp HP: 0; Surges: 1; Surge Value: 15
  AC: 21; Action Points: 0
  Str: 18(+4); Con: 15(+2); Dex: 15(+2); Int: 15(+2); Wis: 15(+2); Cha: 15(+2)
  Initiative Bonus: +6
  Monster
  Powers:
    Soldier Encounter Attack:
      Encounter
      Standard Action
      Attack: 1d20+12 vs. AC
      Hit: 3d8+4 damage.
      Crit: 28 damage (3d8[max]+4).
    Soldier Basic Attack:
      At-Will
      Standard Action
      Attack: 1d20+12 vs. AC
      Hit: 1d10+4 damage.
      Crit: 14 damage (1d10[max]+4).
  Combat Actions:
    Spend Action Point:
      Encounter
      Free Action
      Effect: Spend an action point and gain a standard action.

Level 6 Soldier:
  HP: 72/72; Temp HP: 0; Surges: 1; Surge Value: 18
  AC: 22; Action Points: 0
  Str: 19(+4); Con: 16(+3); Dex: 16(+3); Int: 16(+3); Wis: 16(+3); Cha: 16(+3)
  Initiative Bonus: +8
  Monster
  Powers:
    Soldier Encounter Attack:
      Encounter
      Standard Action
      Attack: 1d20+13 vs. AC
      Hit: 3d8+4 damage.
      Crit: 28 damage (3d8[max]+4).
    Soldier Basic Attack:
      At-Will
      Standard Action
      Attack: 1d20+13 vs. AC
      Hit: 1d10+4 damage.
      Crit: 14 damage (1d10[max]+4).
  Combat Actions:
    Spend Action Point:
      Encounter
      Free Action
      Effect: Spend an action point and gain a standard action.

Level 7 Soldier:
  HP: 80/80; Temp HP: 0; Surges: 1; Surge Value: 20
  AC: 23; Action Points: 0
  Str: 19(+4); Con: 16(+3); Dex: 16(+3); Int: 16(+3); Wis: 16(+3); Cha: 16(+3)
  Initiative Bonus: +8
  Monster
  Powers:
    Soldier Encounter Attack:
      Encounter
      Standard Action
      Attack: 1d20+14 vs. AC
      Hit: 3d10+5 damage.
      Crit: 35 damage (3d10[max]+5).
    Soldier Basic Attack:
      At-Will
      Standard Action
      Attack: 1d20+14 vs. AC
      Hit: 2d6+5 damage.
      Crit: 17 damage (2d6[max]+5).
  Combat Actions:
    Spend Action Point:
      Encounter
      Free Action
      Effect: Spend an action point and gain a standard action.

Level 8 Soldier:
  HP: 89/89; Temp HP: 0; Surges: 1; Surge Value: 22
  AC: 24; Action Points: 0
  Str: 20(+5); Con: 17(+3); Dex: 17(+3); Int: 17(+3); Wis: 17(+3); Cha: 17(+3)
  Initiative Bonus: +9
  Monster
  Powers:
    Soldier Encounter Attack:
      Encounter
      Standard Action
      Attack: 1d20+15 vs. AC
      Hit: 3d10+5 damage.
      Crit: 35 damage (3d10[max]+5).
    Soldier Basic Attack:
      At-Will
      Standard Action
      Attack: 1d20+15 vs. AC
      Hit: 2d6+5 damage.
      Crit: 17 damage (2d6[max]+5).
  Combat Actions:
    Spend Action Point:
      Encounter
      Free Action
      Effect: Spend an action point and gain a standard action.
```
[/sblock]

```
Days simulated: 10000

Avg rounds per fight (when survived): 8.6
  2  (0.7%): ===
  3  (4.5%): =====================
  4 (11.9%): =========================================
  5 (22.4%): =========================================================
  6 (34.4%): ===================================================================
  7 (46.4%): ==================================================================
  8 (57.0%): ===========================================================
  9 (66.5%): ====================================================
 10 (73.8%): =========================================
 11 (80.0%): ==================================
 12 (85.0%): ============================
 13 (89.0%): =====================
 14 (92.0%): ================
 15 (94.1%): ===========
 16 (95.8%): =========
 17 (97.0%): =======
 18 (97.8%): ====
 19 (98.3%): ===
 20 (98.8%): ==
 21 (99.1%): =
 22 (99.4%): =
 23 (99.6%): =

Avg fights survived: 4.0
  0  (6.7%): ======
  2 (25.4%): ================
  4 (29.2%): ==
  5(100.0%): ===================================================================

Avg surges remaining (survivors only): 2.3 of 13
  0 (26.6%): ===================================================================
  1 (41.0%): ====================================
  2 (57.2%): ========================================
  3 (73.3%): ========================================
  4 (85.4%): ==============================
  5 (93.7%): =====================
  6 (97.6%): =========
  7 (99.1%): ===
  8 (99.8%): =

Survival rate: 70.8% +/- 0.9%
```
[sblock=Example combats]
[sblock=Example of 0 fight(s) survived (6.7% chance)

```
FIGHT #1: Level 5 Ragnarok VS. Level 8 Soldier
  Roll initiative!
    Ragnarok rolls 17 initiative (1d20+3; rolled 14).
    Soldier rolls 25 initiative (1d20+9; rolled 16).
    Initiative order: 
      Soldier
      Ragnarok
  
  Round 1:
    Soldier's turn:
      HP: 89/89; Temp HP: 0; Surges: 1; Surge Value: 22
      AC: 24; Action Points: 0
      Soldier Encounter Attack (standard action, encounter):
        Attacks Ragnarok with 35 vs. 22 AC (1d20+15; rolled 20).
        Crits: 35 damage (3d10[max]+5; rolled max).
        Ragnarok has 28 hp remaining (63 hp - 35 damage).
        Soldier Encounter Attack has been expended.
    Ragnarok's turn:
      HP: 28/63; Temp HP: 0; Surges: 13; Surge Value: 16
      AC: 22; Action Points: 1
      Shift (move action, at_will):
        Ragnarok gains +1 defense bonus (until end of next turn).
      Rain Of Steel (minor action, daily):
        Ragnarok gains Rain of Steel (stance).
        Rain Of Steel has been expended.
      Brash Strike (standard action, at_will):
        Attacks Soldier with 27 vs. 24 AC (1d20+10; rolled 17).
        Hits: 21 damage (1d10[brutal 2]+12; rolled 9).
        Soldier has 68 hp remaining (89 hp - 21 damage).
        Ragnarok gains 4 temp hp (had 0; applied 4).
        Soldier gains combat advantage (until start of next turn).
      Spend Action Point (free action, encounter):
        Ragnarok spends an action point (0 remaining).
        Ragnarok gains a standard action.
        Spend Action Point has been expended.
      Crushing Blow (standard action, encounter):
        Attacks Soldier with 15 vs. 24 AC (1d20+8; rolled 7).
        Misses.
        Crushing Blow has been expended.
    
  Round 2:
    Soldier's turn:
      HP: 68/89; Temp HP: 0; Surges: 1; Surge Value: 22
      AC: 24; Action Points: 0
      Rain of Steel:
        Soldier takes 3 damage (1d10[brutal 2]; rolled 3).
        Soldier has 65 hp remaining (68 hp - 3 damage).
      Conditions:
        Combat advantage (until start of next turn).
      Soldier Basic Attack (standard action, at_will):
        Attacks Ragnarok with 27 vs. 23 AC (1d20+17; rolled 10).
        Hits: 14 damage (2d6+5; rolled 5, 4).
        Ragnarok deflects 4 damage; 10 gets through (4 temp hp - 14 damage).
        Ragnarok has 18 hp remaining (28 hp - 10 damage).
    Ragnarok's turn:
      HP: 18/63; Temp HP: 0; Surges: 13; Surge Value: 16
      AC: 23; Action Points: 0
      Combat advantage expires.
      Conditions:
        +1 defense bonus (until end of this turn).
        Rain of steel (stance).
      Crushing Surge (standard action, at_will):
        Attacks Soldier with 16 vs. 24 AC (1d20+8; rolled 8).
        Misses.
        Ragnarok gains 4 temp hp (had 0; applied 4).
      Second Wind (minor action, encounter):
        Ragnarok spends a healing surge (12 remaining).
        Ragnarok heals 16 hp (18 hp -> 34 hp; 0 hp wasted).
        Ragnarok gains +2 defense bonus (until end of next turn).
        Second Wind has been expended.
      Shift (move action, at_will):
        Ragnarok gains +1 defense bonus (until end of next turn).
      +1 defense bonus expires.
    
  Round 3:
    Soldier's turn:
      HP: 65/89; Temp HP: 0; Surges: 1; Surge Value: 22
      AC: 24; Action Points: 0
      Rain of Steel:
        Soldier takes 5 damage (1d10[brutal 2]; rolled 5).
        Soldier has 60 hp remaining (65 hp - 5 damage).
      Soldier Basic Attack (standard action, at_will):
        Attacks Ragnarok with 25 vs. 25 AC (1d20+15; rolled 10).
        Hits: 13 damage (2d6+5; rolled 2, 6).
        Ragnarok deflects 4 damage; 9 gets through (4 temp hp - 13 damage).
        Ragnarok has 25 hp remaining (34 hp - 9 damage).
    Ragnarok's turn:
      HP: 25/63; Temp HP: 0; Surges: 12; Surge Value: 16
      AC: 25; Action Points: 0
      Conditions:
        Rain of steel (stance).
        +2 defense bonus (until end of this turn).
        +1 defense bonus (until end of this turn).
      Knee Breaker (standard action, daily):
        Attacks Soldier with 18 vs. 24 AC (1d20+8; rolled 10).
        Misses: 14 damage (half of 2d10[brutal 2]+12; rolled 7, 10).
        Soldier has 46 hp remaining (60 hp - 14 damage).
        Ragnarok gains 4 temp hp (had 0; applied 4).
        Knee Breaker has been expended.
      Boundless Endurance (minor action, daily):
        Ragnarok gains regen 6 hp when bloodied (stance).
        Rain of steel expires.
        Boundless Endurance has been expended.
      Shift (move action, at_will):
        Ragnarok gains +1 defense bonus (until end of next turn).
      +2 defense bonus expires.
      +1 defense bonus expires.
    
  Round 4:
    Soldier's turn:
      HP: 46/89; Temp HP: 0; Surges: 1; Surge Value: 22
      AC: 24; Action Points: 0
      Soldier Basic Attack (standard action, at_will):
        Attacks Ragnarok with 30 vs. 23 AC (1d20+15; rolled 15).
        Hits: 14 damage (2d6+5; rolled 3, 6).
        Ragnarok deflects 4 damage; 10 gets through (4 temp hp - 14 damage).
        Ragnarok has 15 hp remaining (25 hp - 10 damage).
    Ragnarok's turn:
      HP: 15/63; Temp HP: 0; Surges: 12; Surge Value: 16
      AC: 23; Action Points: 0
      Conditions:
        Regen 6 hp when bloodied (stance).
        +1 defense bonus (until end of this turn).
      Ragnarok heals 6 hp (15 hp -> 21 hp; 0 hp wasted).
      Brash Strike (standard action, at_will):
        Attacks Soldier with 11 vs. 24 AC (1d20+10; rolled 1).
        Misses.
        Soldier gains combat advantage (until start of next turn).
      Shift (move action, at_will):
        Ragnarok gains +1 defense bonus (until end of next turn).
      +1 defense bonus expires.
    
  Round 5:
    Soldier's turn:
      HP: 46/89; Temp HP: 0; Surges: 1; Surge Value: 22
      AC: 24; Action Points: 0
      Conditions:
        Combat advantage (until start of next turn).
      Soldier Basic Attack (standard action, at_will):
        Attacks Ragnarok with 20 vs. 23 AC (1d20+17; rolled 3).
        Misses.
    Ragnarok's turn:
      HP: 21/63; Temp HP: 0; Surges: 12; Surge Value: 16
      AC: 23; Action Points: 0
      Combat advantage expires.
      Conditions:
        Regen 6 hp when bloodied (stance).
        +1 defense bonus (until end of this turn).
      Ragnarok heals 6 hp (21 hp -> 27 hp; 0 hp wasted).
      Shift (move action, at_will):
        Ragnarok gains +1 defense bonus (until end of next turn).
      Brash Strike (standard action, at_will):
        Attacks Soldier with 13 vs. 24 AC (1d20+10; rolled 3).
        Misses.
        Soldier gains combat advantage (until start of next turn).
      +1 defense bonus expires.
    
  Round 6:
    Soldier's turn:
      HP: 46/89; Temp HP: 0; Surges: 1; Surge Value: 22
      AC: 24; Action Points: 0
      Conditions:
        Combat advantage (until start of next turn).
      Soldier Basic Attack (standard action, at_will):
        Attacks Ragnarok with 26 vs. 23 AC (1d20+17; rolled 9).
        Hits: 15 damage (2d6+5; rolled 4, 6).
        Ragnarok has 12 hp remaining (27 hp - 15 damage).
    Ragnarok's turn:
      HP: 12/63; Temp HP: 0; Surges: 12; Surge Value: 16
      AC: 23; Action Points: 0
      Combat advantage expires.
      Conditions:
        Regen 6 hp when bloodied (stance).
        +1 defense bonus (until end of this turn).
      Ragnarok heals 6 hp (12 hp -> 18 hp; 0 hp wasted).
      Distracting Spate (standard action, encounter):
        Attacks Soldier with 20 vs. 24 AC (1d20+8; rolled 12).
        Misses.
        Distracting Spate has been expended.
      Shift (move action, at_will):
        Ragnarok gains +1 defense bonus (until end of next turn).
      +1 defense bonus expires.
    
  Round 7:
    Soldier's turn:
      HP: 46/89; Temp HP: 0; Surges: 1; Surge Value: 22
      AC: 24; Action Points: 0
      Soldier Basic Attack (standard action, at_will):
        Attacks Ragnarok with 26 vs. 23 AC (1d20+15; rolled 11).
        Hits: 12 damage (2d6+5; rolled 1, 6).
        Ragnarok has 6 hp remaining (18 hp - 12 damage).
    Ragnarok's turn:
      HP: 6/63; Temp HP: 0; Surges: 12; Surge Value: 16
      AC: 23; Action Points: 0
      Conditions:
        Regen 6 hp when bloodied (stance).
        +1 defense bonus (until end of this turn).
      Ragnarok heals 6 hp (6 hp -> 12 hp; 0 hp wasted).
      Shift (move action, at_will):
        Ragnarok gains +1 defense bonus (until end of next turn).
      Crushing Surge (standard action, at_will):
        Attacks Soldier with 24 vs. 24 AC (1d20+8; rolled 16).
        Hits: 15 damage (1d10[brutal 2]+8; rolled 7).
        Soldier has 31 hp remaining (46 hp - 15 damage).
        Ragnarok gains 10 temp hp (had 0; applied 10).
      +1 defense bonus expires.
    
  Round 8:
    Soldier's turn:
      HP: 31/89; Temp HP: 0; Surges: 1; Surge Value: 22
      AC: 24; Action Points: 0
      Soldier Basic Attack (standard action, at_will):
        Attacks Ragnarok with 35 vs. 23 AC (1d20+15; rolled 20).
        Crits: 17 damage (2d6[max]+5; rolled max).
        Ragnarok deflects 10 damage; 7 gets through (10 temp hp - 17 damage).
        Ragnarok has 5 hp remaining (12 hp - 7 damage).
    Ragnarok's turn:
      HP: 5/63; Temp HP: 0; Surges: 12; Surge Value: 16
      AC: 23; Action Points: 0
      Conditions:
        Regen 6 hp when bloodied (stance).
        +1 defense bonus (until end of this turn).
      Ragnarok heals 6 hp (5 hp -> 11 hp; 0 hp wasted).
      Crushing Surge (standard action, at_will):
        Attacks Soldier with 17 vs. 24 AC (1d20+8; rolled 9).
        Misses.
        Ragnarok gains 4 temp hp (had 0; applied 4).
      Shift (move action, at_will):
        Ragnarok gains +1 defense bonus (until end of next turn).
      +1 defense bonus expires.
    
  Round 9:
    Soldier's turn:
      HP: 31/89; Temp HP: 0; Surges: 1; Surge Value: 22
      AC: 24; Action Points: 0
      Soldier Basic Attack (standard action, at_will):
        Attacks Ragnarok with 31 vs. 23 AC (1d20+15; rolled 16).
        Hits: 15 damage (2d6+5; rolled 5, 5).
        Ragnarok deflects 4 damage; 11 gets through (4 temp hp - 15 damage).
        Ragnarok has 0 hp remaining (11 hp - 11 damage).
    Ragnarok's turn:
      HP: 0/63; Temp HP: 0; Surges: 12; Surge Value: 16
      AC: 23; Action Points: 0
      Conditions:
        Regen 6 hp when bloodied (stance).
        +1 defense bonus (until end of this turn).
      Ragnarok is dying (0 death saves failed).
        Rolls death saving throw and gets a 4 (1d20; rolled 4).
        Fails. 2 failures remaining before death.
      +1 defense bonus expires.
    
  Round 10:
    Soldier's turn:
      HP: 31/89; Temp HP: 0; Surges: 1; Surge Value: 22
      AC: 24; Action Points: 0
      Soldier Basic Attack (standard action, at_will):
        Attacks Ragnarok with 25 vs. 22 AC (1d20+15; rolled 10).
        Hits: 13 damage (2d6+5; rolled 6, 2).
        Ragnarok has -13 hp remaining (0 hp - 13 damage).
    Ragnarok's turn:
      HP: -13/63; Temp HP: 0; Surges: 12; Surge Value: 16
      AC: 22; Action Points: 0
      Conditions:
        Regen 6 hp when bloodied (stance).
      Ragnarok is dying (1 death saves failed).
        Rolls death saving throw and gets a 16 (1d20; rolled 16).
        Passes.
    
  Round 11:
    Soldier's turn:
      HP: 31/89; Temp HP: 0; Surges: 1; Surge Value: 22
      AC: 24; Action Points: 0
      Soldier Basic Attack (standard action, at_will):
        Attacks Ragnarok with 30 vs. 22 AC (1d20+15; rolled 15).
        Hits: 13 damage (2d6+5; rolled 6, 2).
        Ragnarok has -26 hp remaining (-13 hp - 13 damage).
    Ragnarok's turn:
      HP: -26/63; Temp HP: 0; Surges: 12; Surge Value: 16
      AC: 22; Action Points: 0
      Conditions:
        Regen 6 hp when bloodied (stance).
      Ragnarok is dying (1 death saves failed).
        Rolls death saving throw and gets a 18 (1d20; rolled 18).
        Passes.
    
  Round 12:
    Soldier's turn:
      HP: 31/89; Temp HP: 0; Surges: 1; Surge Value: 22
      AC: 24; Action Points: 0
      Soldier Basic Attack (standard action, at_will):
        Attacks Ragnarok with 16 vs. 22 AC (1d20+15; rolled 1).
        Misses.
    Ragnarok's turn:
      HP: -26/63; Temp HP: 0; Surges: 12; Surge Value: 16
      AC: 22; Action Points: 0
      Conditions:
        Regen 6 hp when bloodied (stance).
      Ragnarok is dying (1 death saves failed).
        Rolls death saving throw and gets a 1 (1d20; rolled 1).
        Fails. 1 failures remaining before death.
    
  Round 13:
    Soldier's turn:
      HP: 31/89; Temp HP: 0; Surges: 1; Surge Value: 22
      AC: 24; Action Points: 0
      Soldier Basic Attack (standard action, at_will):
        Attacks Ragnarok with 28 vs. 22 AC (1d20+15; rolled 13).
        Hits: 8 damage (2d6+5; rolled 1, 2).
        Ragnarok has -34 hp remaining (-26 hp - 8 damage).
    Ragnarok has died!
    
  Villains win!
```
[/sblock]
[sblock=Example of 1 fight(s) survived (0.9% chance)

```
FIGHT #1: Level 5 Ragnarok VS. Level 8 Soldier
  Roll initiative!
    Ragnarok rolls 13 initiative (1d20+3; rolled 10).
    Soldier rolls 13 initiative (1d20+9; rolled 4).
    Tie! Resolve with initiative bonus.
      Ragnarok initiative bonus is 3.
      Soldier initiative bonus is 9.
    Initiative order: 
      Soldier
      Ragnarok
  
  Round 1:
    Soldier's turn:
      HP: 89/89; Temp HP: 0; Surges: 1; Surge Value: 22
      AC: 24; Action Points: 0
      Soldier Encounter Attack (standard action, encounter):
        Attacks Ragnarok with 17 vs. 22 AC (1d20+15; rolled 2).
        Misses.
        Soldier Encounter Attack has been expended.
    Ragnarok's turn:
      HP: 63/63; Temp HP: 0; Surges: 13; Surge Value: 16
      AC: 22; Action Points: 1
      Distracting Spate (standard action, encounter):
        Attacks Soldier with 22 vs. 24 AC (1d20+8; rolled 14).
        Misses.
        Distracting Spate has been expended.
      Spend Action Point (free action, encounter):
        Ragnarok spends an action point (0 remaining).
        Ragnarok gains a standard action.
        Spend Action Point has been expended.
      Crushing Surge (standard action, at_will):
        Attacks Soldier with 19 vs. 24 AC (1d20+8; rolled 11).
        Misses.
        Ragnarok gains 4 temp hp (had 0; applied 4).
      Shift (move action, at_will):
        Ragnarok gains +1 defense bonus (until end of next turn).
      Rain Of Steel (minor action, daily):
        Ragnarok gains Rain of Steel (stance).
        Rain Of Steel has been expended.
    
  Round 2:
    Soldier's turn:
      HP: 89/89; Temp HP: 0; Surges: 1; Surge Value: 22
      AC: 24; Action Points: 0
      Rain of Steel:
        Soldier takes 3 damage (1d10[brutal 2]; rolled 3).
        Soldier has 86 hp remaining (89 hp - 3 damage).
      Soldier Basic Attack (standard action, at_will):
        Attacks Ragnarok with 33 vs. 23 AC (1d20+15; rolled 18).
        Hits: 13 damage (2d6+5; rolled 4, 4).
        Ragnarok deflects 4 damage; 9 gets through (4 temp hp - 13 damage).
        Ragnarok has 54 hp remaining (63 hp - 9 damage).
    Ragnarok's turn:
      HP: 54/63; Temp HP: 0; Surges: 13; Surge Value: 16
      AC: 23; Action Points: 0
      Conditions:
        +1 defense bonus (until end of this turn).
        Rain of steel (stance).
      Knee Breaker (standard action, daily):
        Attacks Soldier with 17 vs. 24 AC (1d20+8; rolled 9).
        Misses: 13 damage (half of 2d10[brutal 2]+12; rolled 9, 1, 1, 6).
        Soldier has 73 hp remaining (86 hp - 13 damage).
        Ragnarok gains 4 temp hp (had 0; applied 4).
        Knee Breaker has been expended.
      Shift (move action, at_will):
        Ragnarok gains +1 defense bonus (until end of next turn).
      +1 defense bonus expires.
    
  Round 3:
    Soldier's turn:
      HP: 73/89; Temp HP: 0; Surges: 1; Surge Value: 22
      AC: 24; Action Points: 0
      Rain of Steel:
        Soldier takes 10 damage (1d10[brutal 2]; rolled 10).
        Soldier has 63 hp remaining (73 hp - 10 damage).
      Soldier Basic Attack (standard action, at_will):
        Attacks Ragnarok with 22 vs. 23 AC (1d20+15; rolled 7).
        Misses.
    Ragnarok's turn:
      HP: 54/63; Temp HP: 4; Surges: 13; Surge Value: 16
      AC: 23; Action Points: 0
      Conditions:
        Rain of steel (stance).
        +1 defense bonus (until end of this turn).
      Shift (move action, at_will):
        Ragnarok gains +1 defense bonus (until end of next turn).
      Brash Strike (standard action, at_will):
        Attacks Soldier with 11 vs. 24 AC (1d20+10; rolled 1).
        Misses.
        Soldier gains combat advantage (until start of next turn).
      +1 defense bonus expires.
    
  Round 4:
    Soldier's turn:
      HP: 63/89; Temp HP: 0; Surges: 1; Surge Value: 22
      AC: 24; Action Points: 0
      Rain of Steel:
        Soldier takes 9 damage (1d10[brutal 2]; rolled 9).
        Soldier has 54 hp remaining (63 hp - 9 damage).
      Conditions:
        Combat advantage (until start of next turn).
      Soldier Basic Attack (standard action, at_will):
        Attacks Ragnarok with 29 vs. 23 AC (1d20+17; rolled 12).
        Hits: 10 damage (2d6+5; rolled 4, 1).
        Ragnarok deflects 4 damage; 6 gets through (4 temp hp - 10 damage).
        Ragnarok has 48 hp remaining (54 hp - 6 damage).
    Ragnarok's turn:
      HP: 48/63; Temp HP: 0; Surges: 13; Surge Value: 16
      AC: 23; Action Points: 0
      Combat advantage expires.
      Conditions:
        Rain of steel (stance).
        +1 defense bonus (until end of this turn).
      Crushing Surge (standard action, at_will):
        Attacks Soldier with 22 vs. 24 AC (1d20+8; rolled 14).
        Misses.
        Ragnarok gains 4 temp hp (had 0; applied 4).
      Shift (move action, at_will):
        Ragnarok gains +1 defense bonus (until end of next turn).
      +1 defense bonus expires.
    
  Round 5:
    Soldier's turn:
      HP: 54/89; Temp HP: 0; Surges: 1; Surge Value: 22
      AC: 24; Action Points: 0
      Rain of Steel:
        Soldier takes 5 damage (1d10[brutal 2]; rolled 2, 5).
        Soldier has 49 hp remaining (54 hp - 5 damage).
      Soldier Basic Attack (standard action, at_will):
        Attacks Ragnarok with 27 vs. 23 AC (1d20+15; rolled 12).
        Hits: 14 damage (2d6+5; rolled 4, 5).
        Ragnarok deflects 4 damage; 10 gets through (4 temp hp - 14 damage).
        Ragnarok has 38 hp remaining (48 hp - 10 damage).
    Ragnarok's turn:
      HP: 38/63; Temp HP: 0; Surges: 13; Surge Value: 16
      AC: 23; Action Points: 0
      Conditions:
        Rain of steel (stance).
        +1 defense bonus (until end of this turn).
      Brash Strike (standard action, at_will):
        Attacks Soldier with 12 vs. 24 AC (1d20+10; rolled 2).
        Misses.
        Soldier gains combat advantage (until start of next turn).
      Second Wind (minor action, encounter):
        Ragnarok spends a healing surge (12 remaining).
        Ragnarok heals 16 hp (38 hp -> 54 hp; 0 hp wasted).
        Ragnarok gains +2 defense bonus (until end of next turn).
        Second Wind has been expended.
      Shift (move action, at_will):
        Ragnarok gains +1 defense bonus (until end of next turn).
      +1 defense bonus expires.
    
  Round 6:
    Soldier's turn:
      HP: 49/89; Temp HP: 0; Surges: 1; Surge Value: 22
      AC: 24; Action Points: 0
      Rain of Steel:
        Soldier takes 3 damage (1d10[brutal 2]; rolled 3).
        Soldier has 46 hp remaining (49 hp - 3 damage).
      Conditions:
        Combat advantage (until start of next turn).
      Soldier Basic Attack (standard action, at_will):
        Attacks Ragnarok with 27 vs. 25 AC (1d20+17; rolled 10).
        Hits: 9 damage (2d6+5; rolled 2, 2).
        Ragnarok has 45 hp remaining (54 hp - 9 damage).
    Ragnarok's turn:
      HP: 45/63; Temp HP: 0; Surges: 12; Surge Value: 16
      AC: 25; Action Points: 0
      Combat advantage expires.
      Conditions:
        Rain of steel (stance).
        +2 defense bonus (until end of this turn).
        +1 defense bonus (until end of this turn).
      Crushing Blow (standard action, encounter):
        Attacks Soldier with 22 vs. 24 AC (1d20+8; rolled 14).
        Misses.
        Crushing Blow has been expended.
      Shift (move action, at_will):
        Ragnarok gains +1 defense bonus (until end of next turn).
      +2 defense bonus expires.
      +1 defense bonus expires.
    
  Round 7:
    Soldier's turn:
      HP: 46/89; Temp HP: 0; Surges: 1; Surge Value: 22
      AC: 24; Action Points: 0
      Rain of Steel:
        Soldier takes 9 damage (1d10[brutal 2]; rolled 2, 9).
        Soldier has 37 hp remaining (46 hp - 9 damage).
      Soldier Basic Attack (standard action, at_will):
        Attacks Ragnarok with 31 vs. 23 AC (1d20+15; rolled 16).
        Hits: 12 damage (2d6+5; rolled 5, 2).
        Ragnarok has 33 hp remaining (45 hp - 12 damage).
    Ragnarok's turn:
      HP: 33/63; Temp HP: 0; Surges: 12; Surge Value: 16
      AC: 23; Action Points: 0
      Conditions:
        Rain of steel (stance).
        +1 defense bonus (until end of this turn).
      Shift (move action, at_will):
        Ragnarok gains +1 defense bonus (until end of next turn).
      Crushing Surge (standard action, at_will):
        Attacks Soldier with 20 vs. 24 AC (1d20+8; rolled 12).
        Misses.
        Ragnarok gains 4 temp hp (had 0; applied 4).
      +1 defense bonus expires.
    
  Round 8:
    Soldier's turn:
      HP: 37/89; Temp HP: 0; Surges: 1; Surge Value: 22
      AC: 24; Action Points: 0
      Rain of Steel:
        Soldier takes 7 damage (1d10[brutal 2]; rolled 7).
        Soldier has 30 hp remaining (37 hp - 7 damage).
      Soldier Basic Attack (standard action, at_will):
        Attacks Ragnarok with 26 vs. 23 AC (1d20+15; rolled 11).
        Hits: 14 damage (2d6+5; rolled 3, 6).
        Ragnarok deflects 4 damage; 10 gets through (4 temp hp - 14 damage).
        Ragnarok has 23 hp remaining (33 hp - 10 damage).
    Ragnarok's turn:
      HP: 23/63; Temp HP: 0; Surges: 12; Surge Value: 16
      AC: 23; Action Points: 0
      Conditions:
        Rain of steel (stance).
        +1 defense bonus (until end of this turn).
      Brash Strike (standard action, at_will):
        Attacks Soldier with 17 vs. 24 AC (1d20+10; rolled 7).
        Misses.
        Soldier gains combat advantage (until start of next turn).
      Boundless Endurance (minor action, daily):
        Ragnarok gains regen 6 hp when bloodied (stance).
        Rain of steel expires.
        Boundless Endurance has been expended.
      Shift (move action, at_will):
        Ragnarok gains +1 defense bonus (until end of next turn).
      +1 defense bonus expires.
    
  Round 9:
    Soldier's turn:
      HP: 30/89; Temp HP: 0; Surges: 1; Surge Value: 22
      AC: 24; Action Points: 0
      Conditions:
        Combat advantage (until start of next turn).
      Soldier Basic Attack (standard action, at_will):
        Attacks Ragnarok with 29 vs. 23 AC (1d20+17; rolled 12).
        Hits: 10 damage (2d6+5; rolled 1, 4).
        Ragnarok has 13 hp remaining (23 hp - 10 damage).
    Ragnarok's turn:
      HP: 13/63; Temp HP: 0; Surges: 12; Surge Value: 16
      AC: 23; Action Points: 0
      Combat advantage expires.
      Conditions:
        Regen 6 hp when bloodied (stance).
        +1 defense bonus (until end of this turn).
      Ragnarok heals 6 hp (13 hp -> 19 hp; 0 hp wasted).
      Brash Strike (standard action, at_will):
        Attacks Soldier with 30 vs. 24 AC (1d20+10; rolled 20).
        Crits: 23 damage (1d10[brutal 2, max]+12 + 1d12; rolled max + 1).
        Soldier has 7 hp remaining (30 hp - 23 damage).
        Ragnarok gains 4 temp hp (had 0; applied 4).
        Soldier gains combat advantage (until start of next turn).
      Shift (move action, at_will):
        Ragnarok gains +1 defense bonus (until end of next turn).
      +1 defense bonus expires.
    
  Round 10:
    Soldier's turn:
      HP: 7/89; Temp HP: 0; Surges: 1; Surge Value: 22
      AC: 24; Action Points: 0
      Conditions:
        Combat advantage (until start of next turn).
      Soldier Basic Attack (standard action, at_will):
        Attacks Ragnarok with 32 vs. 23 AC (1d20+17; rolled 15).
        Hits: 12 damage (2d6+5; rolled 4, 3).
        Ragnarok deflects 4 damage; 8 gets through (4 temp hp - 12 damage).
        Ragnarok has 11 hp remaining (19 hp - 8 damage).
    Ragnarok's turn:
      HP: 11/63; Temp HP: 0; Surges: 12; Surge Value: 16
      AC: 23; Action Points: 0
      Combat advantage expires.
      Conditions:
        Regen 6 hp when bloodied (stance).
        +1 defense bonus (until end of this turn).
      Ragnarok heals 6 hp (11 hp -> 17 hp; 0 hp wasted).
      Crushing Surge (standard action, at_will):
        Attacks Soldier with 12 vs. 24 AC (1d20+8; rolled 4).
        Misses.
        Ragnarok gains 4 temp hp (had 0; applied 4).
      Shift (move action, at_will):
        Ragnarok gains +1 defense bonus (until end of next turn).
      +1 defense bonus expires.
    
  Round 11:
    Soldier's turn:
      HP: 7/89; Temp HP: 0; Surges: 1; Surge Value: 22
      AC: 24; Action Points: 0
      Soldier Basic Attack (standard action, at_will):
        Attacks Ragnarok with 25 vs. 23 AC (1d20+15; rolled 10).
        Hits: 14 damage (2d6+5; rolled 6, 3).
        Ragnarok deflects 4 damage; 10 gets through (4 temp hp - 14 damage).
        Ragnarok has 7 hp remaining (17 hp - 10 damage).
    Ragnarok's turn:
      HP: 7/63; Temp HP: 0; Surges: 12; Surge Value: 16
      AC: 23; Action Points: 0
      Conditions:
        Regen 6 hp when bloodied (stance).
        +1 defense bonus (until end of this turn).
      Ragnarok heals 6 hp (7 hp -> 13 hp; 0 hp wasted).
      Brash Strike (standard action, at_will):
        Attacks Soldier with 11 vs. 24 AC (1d20+10; rolled 1).
        Misses.
        Soldier gains combat advantage (until start of next turn).
      Shift (move action, at_will):
        Ragnarok gains +1 defense bonus (until end of next turn).
      +1 defense bonus expires.
    
  Round 12:
    Soldier's turn:
      HP: 7/89; Temp HP: 0; Surges: 1; Surge Value: 22
      AC: 24; Action Points: 0
      Conditions:
        Combat advantage (until start of next turn).
      Soldier Basic Attack (standard action, at_will):
        Attacks Ragnarok with 19 vs. 23 AC (1d20+17; rolled 2).
        Misses.
    Ragnarok's turn:
      HP: 13/63; Temp HP: 0; Surges: 12; Surge Value: 16
      AC: 23; Action Points: 0
      Combat advantage expires.
      Conditions:
        Regen 6 hp when bloodied (stance).
        +1 defense bonus (until end of this turn).
      Ragnarok heals 6 hp (13 hp -> 19 hp; 0 hp wasted).
      Brash Strike (standard action, at_will):
        Attacks Soldier with 28 vs. 24 AC (1d20+10; rolled 18).
        Hits: 15 damage (1d10[brutal 2]+12; rolled 3).
        Soldier has -8 hp remaining (7 hp - 15 damage).
        Ragnarok gains 4 temp hp (had 0; applied 4).
        Soldier gains combat advantage (until start of next turn).
      +1 defense bonus expires.
    Soldier has died!
    
  Heroes win!
  Ragnarok takes a short rest.
    Ragnarok has 19 hp; wants at least 55 hp (maximum is 63 hp).
      Ragnarok spends a healing surge (11 remaining).
      Ragnarok heals 16 hp (19 hp -> 35 hp; 0 hp wasted).
      Ragnarok spends a healing surge (10 remaining).
      Ragnarok heals 16 hp (35 hp -> 51 hp; 0 hp wasted).
      Ragnarok spends a healing surge (9 remaining).
      Ragnarok heals 16 hp (51 hp -> 63 hp; 4 hp wasted).
    Temporary hit points expire.
    Powers recharge:
      Distracting Spate recharges.
      Crushing Blow recharges.
      Spend Action Point recharges.
      Second Wind recharges.
    Conditions expire:
      Regen 6 hp when bloodied expires.
  
FIGHT #2: Level 5 Ragnarok VS. Level 5 Soldier
  Roll initiative!
    Ragnarok rolls 20 initiative (1d20+3; rolled 17).
    Soldier rolls 11 initiative (1d20+6; rolled 5).
    Initiative order: 
      Ragnarok
      Soldier
  
  Round 1:
    Ragnarok's turn:
      HP: 63/63; Temp HP: 0; Surges: 9; Surge Value: 16
      AC: 22; Action Points: 0
      Brash Strike (standard action, at_will):
        Attacks Soldier with 17 vs. 21 AC (1d20+10; rolled 7).
        Misses.
        Soldier gains combat advantage (until start of next turn).
      Shift (move action, at_will):
        Ragnarok gains +1 defense bonus (until end of next turn).
    Soldier's turn:
      HP: 63/63; Temp HP: 0; Surges: 1; Surge Value: 15
      AC: 21; Action Points: 0
      Conditions:
        Combat advantage (until start of next turn).
      Soldier Basic Attack (standard action, at_will):
        Attacks Ragnarok with 19 vs. 23 AC (1d20+14; rolled 5).
        Misses.
    
  Round 2:
    Ragnarok's turn:
      HP: 63/63; Temp HP: 0; Surges: 9; Surge Value: 16
      AC: 23; Action Points: 0
      Combat advantage expires.
      Conditions:
        +1 defense bonus (until end of this turn).
      Shift (move action, at_will):
        Ragnarok gains +1 defense bonus (until end of next turn).
      Distracting Spate (standard action, encounter):
        Attacks Soldier with 12 vs. 21 AC (1d20+8; rolled 4).
        Misses.
        Distracting Spate has been expended.
      +1 defense bonus expires.
    Soldier's turn:
      HP: 63/63; Temp HP: 0; Surges: 1; Surge Value: 15
      AC: 21; Action Points: 0
      Soldier Encounter Attack (standard action, encounter):
        Attacks Ragnarok with 31 vs. 23 AC (1d20+12; rolled 19).
        Hits: 27 damage (3d8+4; rolled 7, 8, 8).
        Ragnarok has 36 hp remaining (63 hp - 27 damage).
        Soldier Encounter Attack has been expended.
    
  Round 3:
    Ragnarok's turn:
      HP: 36/63; Temp HP: 0; Surges: 9; Surge Value: 16
      AC: 23; Action Points: 0
      Conditions:
        +1 defense bonus (until end of this turn).
      Crushing Surge (standard action, at_will):
        Attacks Soldier with 28 vs. 21 AC (1d20+8; rolled 20).
        Crits: 28 damage (1d10[brutal 2, max]+8 + 1d12; rolled max + 10).
        Soldier has 35 hp remaining (63 hp - 28 damage).
        Ragnarok gains 10 temp hp (had 0; applied 10).
      Shift (move action, at_will):
        Ragnarok gains +1 defense bonus (until end of next turn).
      Second Wind (minor action, encounter):
        Ragnarok spends a healing surge (8 remaining).
        Ragnarok heals 16 hp (36 hp -> 52 hp; 0 hp wasted).
        Ragnarok gains +2 defense bonus (until end of next turn).
        Second Wind has been expended.
      +1 defense bonus expires.
    Soldier's turn:
      HP: 35/63; Temp HP: 0; Surges: 1; Surge Value: 15
      AC: 21; Action Points: 0
      Soldier Basic Attack (standard action, at_will):
        Attacks Ragnarok with 17 vs. 25 AC (1d20+12; rolled 5).
        Misses.
    
  Round 4:
    Ragnarok's turn:
      HP: 52/63; Temp HP: 10; Surges: 8; Surge Value: 16
      AC: 25; Action Points: 0
      Conditions:
        +1 defense bonus (until end of this turn).
        +2 defense bonus (until end of this turn).
      Shift (move action, at_will):
        Ragnarok gains +1 defense bonus (until end of next turn).
      Brash Strike (standard action, at_will):
        Attacks Soldier with 18 vs. 21 AC (1d20+10; rolled 8).
        Misses.
        Soldier gains combat advantage (until start of next turn).
      +1 defense bonus expires.
      +2 defense bonus expires.
    Soldier's turn:
      HP: 35/63; Temp HP: 0; Surges: 1; Surge Value: 15
      AC: 21; Action Points: 0
      Conditions:
        Combat advantage (until start of next turn).
      Soldier Basic Attack (standard action, at_will):
        Attacks Ragnarok with 16 vs. 23 AC (1d20+14; rolled 2).
        Misses.
    
  Round 5:
    Ragnarok's turn:
      HP: 52/63; Temp HP: 10; Surges: 8; Surge Value: 16
      AC: 23; Action Points: 0
      Combat advantage expires.
      Conditions:
        +1 defense bonus (until end of this turn).
      Crushing Blow (standard action, encounter):
        Attacks Soldier with 20 vs. 21 AC (1d20+8; rolled 12).
        Misses.
        Crushing Blow has been expended.
      Shift (move action, at_will):
        Ragnarok gains +1 defense bonus (until end of next turn).
      +1 defense bonus expires.
    Soldier's turn:
      HP: 35/63; Temp HP: 0; Surges: 1; Surge Value: 15
      AC: 21; Action Points: 0
      Soldier Basic Attack (standard action, at_will):
        Attacks Ragnarok with 24 vs. 23 AC (1d20+12; rolled 12).
        Hits: 10 damage (1d10+4; rolled 6).
        Ragnarok deflects 10 damage; 0 gets through (10 temp hp - 10 damage).
        Ragnarok has 52 hp remaining (52 hp - 0 damage).
    
  Round 6:
    Ragnarok's turn:
      HP: 52/63; Temp HP: 0; Surges: 8; Surge Value: 16
      AC: 23; Action Points: 0
      Conditions:
        +1 defense bonus (until end of this turn).
      Crushing Surge (standard action, at_will):
        Attacks Soldier with 20 vs. 21 AC (1d20+8; rolled 12).
        Misses.
        Ragnarok gains 4 temp hp (had 0; applied 4).
      Shift (move action, at_will):
        Ragnarok gains +1 defense bonus (until end of next turn).
      +1 defense bonus expires.
    Soldier's turn:
      HP: 35/63; Temp HP: 0; Surges: 1; Surge Value: 15
      AC: 21; Action Points: 0
      Soldier Basic Attack (standard action, at_will):
        Attacks Ragnarok with 30 vs. 23 AC (1d20+12; rolled 18).
        Hits: 6 damage (1d10+4; rolled 2).
        Ragnarok deflects 4 damage; 2 gets through (4 temp hp - 6 damage).
        Ragnarok has 50 hp remaining (52 hp - 2 damage).
    
  Round 7:
    Ragnarok's turn:
      HP: 50/63; Temp HP: 0; Surges: 8; Surge Value: 16
      AC: 23; Action Points: 0
      Conditions:
        +1 defense bonus (until end of this turn).
      Crushing Surge (standard action, at_will):
        Attacks Soldier with 9 vs. 21 AC (1d20+8; rolled 1).
        Misses.
        Ragnarok gains 4 temp hp (had 0; applied 4).
      Shift (move action, at_will):
        Ragnarok gains +1 defense bonus (until end of next turn).
      +1 defense bonus expires.
    Soldier's turn:
      HP: 35/63; Temp HP: 0; Surges: 1; Surge Value: 15
      AC: 21; Action Points: 0
      Soldier Basic Attack (standard action, at_will):
        Attacks Ragnarok with 30 vs. 23 AC (1d20+12; rolled 18).
        Hits: 8 damage (1d10+4; rolled 4).
        Ragnarok deflects 4 damage; 4 gets through (4 temp hp - 8 damage).
        Ragnarok has 46 hp remaining (50 hp - 4 damage).
    
  Round 8:
    Ragnarok's turn:
      HP: 46/63; Temp HP: 0; Surges: 8; Surge Value: 16
      AC: 23; Action Points: 0
      Conditions:
        +1 defense bonus (until end of this turn).
      Shift (move action, at_will):
        Ragnarok gains +1 defense bonus (until end of next turn).
      Brash Strike (standard action, at_will):
        Attacks Soldier with 13 vs. 21 AC (1d20+10; rolled 3).
        Misses.
        Soldier gains combat advantage (until start of next turn).
      +1 defense bonus expires.
    Soldier's turn:
      HP: 35/63; Temp HP: 0; Surges: 1; Surge Value: 15
      AC: 21; Action Points: 0
      Conditions:
        Combat advantage (until start of next turn).
      Soldier Basic Attack (standard action, at_will):
        Attacks Ragnarok with 28 vs. 23 AC (1d20+14; rolled 14).
        Hits: 5 damage (1d10+4; rolled 1).
        Ragnarok has 41 hp remaining (46 hp - 5 damage).
    
  Round 9:
    Ragnarok's turn:
      HP: 41/63; Temp HP: 0; Surges: 8; Surge Value: 16
      AC: 23; Action Points: 0
      Combat advantage expires.
      Conditions:
        +1 defense bonus (until end of this turn).
      Brash Strike (standard action, at_will):
        Attacks Soldier with 20 vs. 21 AC (1d20+10; rolled 10).
        Misses.
        Soldier gains combat advantage (until start of next turn).
      Shift (move action, at_will):
        Ragnarok gains +1 defense bonus (until end of next turn).
      +1 defense bonus expires.
    Soldier's turn:
      HP: 35/63; Temp HP: 0; Surges: 1; Surge Value: 15
      AC: 21; Action Points: 0
      Conditions:
        Combat advantage (until start of next turn).
      Soldier Basic Attack (standard action, at_will):
        Attacks Ragnarok with 29 vs. 23 AC (1d20+14; rolled 15).
        Hits: 10 damage (1d10+4; rolled 6).
        Ragnarok has 31 hp remaining (41 hp - 10 damage).
    
  Round 10:
    Ragnarok's turn:
      HP: 31/63; Temp HP: 0; Surges: 8; Surge Value: 16
      AC: 23; Action Points: 0
      Combat advantage expires.
      Conditions:
        +1 defense bonus (until end of this turn).
      Shift (move action, at_will):
        Ragnarok gains +1 defense bonus (until end of next turn).
      Brash Strike (standard action, at_will):
        Attacks Soldier with 12 vs. 21 AC (1d20+10; rolled 2).
        Misses.
        Soldier gains combat advantage (until start of next turn).
      +1 defense bonus expires.
    Soldier's turn:
      HP: 35/63; Temp HP: 0; Surges: 1; Surge Value: 15
      AC: 21; Action Points: 0
      Conditions:
        Combat advantage (until start of next turn).
      Soldier Basic Attack (standard action, at_will):
        Attacks Ragnarok with 31 vs. 23 AC (1d20+14; rolled 17).
        Hits: 9 damage (1d10+4; rolled 5).
        Ragnarok has 22 hp remaining (31 hp - 9 damage).
    
  Round 11:
    Ragnarok's turn:
      HP: 22/63; Temp HP: 0; Surges: 8; Surge Value: 16
      AC: 23; Action Points: 0
      Combat advantage expires.
      Conditions:
        +1 defense bonus (until end of this turn).
      Shift (move action, at_will):
        Ragnarok gains +1 defense bonus (until end of next turn).
      Brash Strike (standard action, at_will):
        Attacks Soldier with 16 vs. 21 AC (1d20+10; rolled 6).
        Misses.
        Soldier gains combat advantage (until start of next turn).
      +1 defense bonus expires.
    Soldier's turn:
      HP: 35/63; Temp HP: 0; Surges: 1; Surge Value: 15
      AC: 21; Action Points: 0
      Conditions:
        Combat advantage (until start of next turn).
      Soldier Basic Attack (standard action, at_will):
        Attacks Ragnarok with 21 vs. 23 AC (1d20+14; rolled 7).
        Misses.
    
  Round 12:
    Ragnarok's turn:
      HP: 22/63; Temp HP: 0; Surges: 8; Surge Value: 16
      AC: 23; Action Points: 0
      Combat advantage expires.
      Conditions:
        +1 defense bonus (until end of this turn).
      Crushing Surge (standard action, at_will):
        Attacks Soldier with 19 vs. 21 AC (1d20+8; rolled 11).
        Misses.
        Ragnarok gains 4 temp hp (had 0; applied 4).
      Shift (move action, at_will):
        Ragnarok gains +1 defense bonus (until end of next turn).
      +1 defense bonus expires.
    Soldier's turn:
      HP: 35/63; Temp HP: 0; Surges: 1; Surge Value: 15
      AC: 21; Action Points: 0
      Soldier Basic Attack (standard action, at_will):
        Attacks Ragnarok with 26 vs. 23 AC (1d20+12; rolled 14).
        Hits: 14 damage (1d10+4; rolled 10).
        Ragnarok deflects 4 damage; 10 gets through (4 temp hp - 14 damage).
        Ragnarok has 12 hp remaining (22 hp - 10 damage).
    
  Round 13:
    Ragnarok's turn:
      HP: 12/63; Temp HP: 0; Surges: 8; Surge Value: 16
      AC: 23; Action Points: 0
      Conditions:
        +1 defense bonus (until end of this turn).
      Crushing Surge (standard action, at_will):
        Attacks Soldier with 11 vs. 21 AC (1d20+8; rolled 3).
        Misses.
        Ragnarok gains 4 temp hp (had 0; applied 4).
      Shift (move action, at_will):
        Ragnarok gains +1 defense bonus (until end of next turn).
      +1 defense bonus expires.
    Soldier's turn:
      HP: 35/63; Temp HP: 0; Surges: 1; Surge Value: 15
      AC: 21; Action Points: 0
      Soldier Basic Attack (standard action, at_will):
        Attacks Ragnarok with 19 vs. 23 AC (1d20+12; rolled 7).
        Misses.
    
  Round 14:
    Ragnarok's turn:
      HP: 12/63; Temp HP: 4; Surges: 8; Surge Value: 16
      AC: 23; Action Points: 0
      Conditions:
        +1 defense bonus (until end of this turn).
      Brash Strike (standard action, at_will):
        Attacks Soldier with 13 vs. 21 AC (1d20+10; rolled 3).
        Misses.
        Soldier gains combat advantage (until start of next turn).
      Shift (move action, at_will):
        Ragnarok gains +1 defense bonus (until end of next turn).
      +1 defense bonus expires.
    Soldier's turn:
      HP: 35/63; Temp HP: 0; Surges: 1; Surge Value: 15
      AC: 21; Action Points: 0
      Conditions:
        Combat advantage (until start of next turn).
      Soldier Basic Attack (standard action, at_will):
        Attacks Ragnarok with 27 vs. 23 AC (1d20+14; rolled 13).
        Hits: 14 damage (1d10+4; rolled 10).
        Ragnarok deflects 4 damage; 10 gets through (4 temp hp - 14 damage).
        Ragnarok has 2 hp remaining (12 hp - 10 damage).
    
  Round 15:
    Ragnarok's turn:
      HP: 2/63; Temp HP: 0; Surges: 8; Surge Value: 16
      AC: 23; Action Points: 0
      Combat advantage expires.
      Conditions:
        +1 defense bonus (until end of this turn).
      Shift (move action, at_will):
        Ragnarok gains +1 defense bonus (until end of next turn).
      Crushing Surge (standard action, at_will):
        Attacks Soldier with 27 vs. 21 AC (1d20+8; rolled 19).
        Hits: 11 damage (1d10[brutal 2]+8; rolled 3).
        Soldier has 24 hp remaining (35 hp - 11 damage).
        Ragnarok gains 10 temp hp (had 0; applied 10).
      +1 defense bonus expires.
    Soldier's turn:
      HP: 24/63; Temp HP: 0; Surges: 1; Surge Value: 15
      AC: 21; Action Points: 0
      Soldier Basic Attack (standard action, at_will):
        Attacks Ragnarok with 24 vs. 23 AC (1d20+12; rolled 12).
        Hits: 7 damage (1d10+4; rolled 3).
        Ragnarok deflects 7 damage; 0 gets through (10 temp hp - 7 damage).
        Ragnarok has 2 hp remaining (2 hp - 0 damage).
    
  Round 16:
    Ragnarok's turn:
      HP: 2/63; Temp HP: 3; Surges: 8; Surge Value: 16
      AC: 23; Action Points: 0
      Conditions:
        +1 defense bonus (until end of this turn).
      Brash Strike (standard action, at_will):
        Attacks Soldier with 29 vs. 21 AC (1d20+10; rolled 19).
        Hits: 19 damage (1d10[brutal 2]+12; rolled 7).
        Soldier has 5 hp remaining (24 hp - 19 damage).
        Ragnarok gains 1 temp hp (had 3; applied 4).
        Soldier gains combat advantage (until start of next turn).
      Shift (move action, at_will):
        Ragnarok gains +1 defense bonus (until end of next turn).
      +1 defense bonus expires.
    Soldier's turn:
      HP: 5/63; Temp HP: 0; Surges: 1; Surge Value: 15
      AC: 21; Action Points: 0
      Conditions:
        Combat advantage (until start of next turn).
      Soldier Basic Attack (standard action, at_will):
        Attacks Ragnarok with 28 vs. 23 AC (1d20+14; rolled 14).
        Hits: 8 damage (1d10+4; rolled 4).
        Ragnarok deflects 4 damage; 4 gets through (4 temp hp - 8 damage).
        Ragnarok has -2 hp remaining (2 hp - 4 damage).
    
  Round 17:
    Ragnarok's turn:
      HP: -2/63; Temp HP: 0; Surges: 8; Surge Value: 16
      AC: 23; Action Points: 0
      Combat advantage expires.
      Conditions:
        +1 defense bonus (until end of this turn).
      Ragnarok is dying (0 death saves failed).
        Rolls death saving throw and gets a 9 (1d20; rolled 9).
        Fails. 2 failures remaining before death.
      +1 defense bonus expires.
    Soldier's turn:
      HP: 5/63; Temp HP: 0; Surges: 1; Surge Value: 15
      AC: 21; Action Points: 0
      Soldier Basic Attack (standard action, at_will):
        Attacks Ragnarok with 20 vs. 22 AC (1d20+12; rolled 8).
        Misses.
    
  Round 18:
    Ragnarok's turn:
      HP: -2/63; Temp HP: 0; Surges: 8; Surge Value: 16
      AC: 22; Action Points: 0
      Ragnarok is dying (1 death saves failed).
        Rolls death saving throw and gets a 14 (1d20; rolled 14).
        Passes.
    Soldier's turn:
      HP: 5/63; Temp HP: 0; Surges: 1; Surge Value: 15
      AC: 21; Action Points: 0
      Soldier Basic Attack (standard action, at_will):
        Attacks Ragnarok with 23 vs. 22 AC (1d20+12; rolled 11).
        Hits: 13 damage (1d10+4; rolled 9).
        Ragnarok has -15 hp remaining (-2 hp - 13 damage).
    
  Round 19:
    Ragnarok's turn:
      HP: -15/63; Temp HP: 0; Surges: 8; Surge Value: 16
      AC: 22; Action Points: 0
      Ragnarok is dying (1 death saves failed).
        Rolls death saving throw and gets a 5 (1d20; rolled 5).
        Fails. 1 failures remaining before death.
    Soldier's turn:
      HP: 5/63; Temp HP: 0; Surges: 1; Surge Value: 15
      AC: 21; Action Points: 0
      Soldier Basic Attack (standard action, at_will):
        Attacks Ragnarok with 21 vs. 22 AC (1d20+12; rolled 9).
        Misses.
    
  Round 20:
    Ragnarok's turn:
      HP: -15/63; Temp HP: 0; Surges: 8; Surge Value: 16
      AC: 22; Action Points: 0
      Ragnarok is dying (2 death saves failed).
        Rolls death saving throw and gets a 14 (1d20; rolled 14).
        Passes.
    Soldier's turn:
      HP: 5/63; Temp HP: 0; Surges: 1; Surge Value: 15
      AC: 21; Action Points: 0
      Soldier Basic Attack (standard action, at_will):
        Attacks Ragnarok with 32 vs. 22 AC (1d20+12; rolled 20).
        Crits: 14 damage (1d10[max]+4; rolled max).
        Ragnarok has -29 hp remaining (-15 hp - 14 damage).
    
  Round 21:
    Ragnarok's turn:
      HP: -29/63; Temp HP: 0; Surges: 8; Surge Value: 16
      AC: 22; Action Points: 0
      Ragnarok is dying (2 death saves failed).
        Rolls death saving throw and gets a 11 (1d20; rolled 11).
        Passes.
    Soldier's turn:
      HP: 5/63; Temp HP: 0; Surges: 1; Surge Value: 15
      AC: 21; Action Points: 0
      Soldier Basic Attack (standard action, at_will):
        Attacks Ragnarok with 14 vs. 22 AC (1d20+12; rolled 2).
        Misses.
    
  Round 22:
    Ragnarok's turn:
      HP: -29/63; Temp HP: 0; Surges: 8; Surge Value: 16
      AC: 22; Action Points: 0
      Ragnarok is dying (2 death saves failed).
        Rolls death saving throw and gets a 9 (1d20; rolled 9).
        Fails. 0 failures remaining before death.
    Soldier's turn:
      HP: 5/63; Temp HP: 0; Surges: 1; Surge Value: 15
      AC: 21; Action Points: 0
    Ragnarok has died!
    
  Villains win!
```
[/sblock]
[sblock=Example of 2 fight(s) survived (17.8% chance)

```
FIGHT #1: Level 5 Ragnarok VS. Level 8 Soldier
  Roll initiative!
    Ragnarok rolls 10 initiative (1d20+3; rolled 7).
    Soldier rolls 28 initiative (1d20+9; rolled 19).
    Initiative order: 
      Soldier
      Ragnarok
  
  Round 1:
    Soldier's turn:
      HP: 89/89; Temp HP: 0; Surges: 1; Surge Value: 22
      AC: 24; Action Points: 0
      Soldier Basic Attack (standard action, at_will):
        Attacks Ragnarok with 28 vs. 22 AC (1d20+15; rolled 13).
        Hits: 11 damage (2d6+5; rolled 3, 3).
        Ragnarok has 52 hp remaining (63 hp - 11 damage).
    Ragnarok's turn:
      HP: 52/63; Temp HP: 0; Surges: 13; Surge Value: 16
      AC: 22; Action Points: 1
      Crushing Surge (standard action, at_will):
        Attacks Soldier with 9 vs. 24 AC (1d20+8; rolled 1).
        Misses.
        Ragnarok gains 4 temp hp (had 0; applied 4).
      Rain Of Steel (minor action, daily):
        Ragnarok gains Rain of Steel (stance).
        Rain Of Steel has been expended.
      Shift (move action, at_will):
        Ragnarok gains +1 defense bonus (until end of next turn).
      Spend Action Point (free action, encounter):
        Ragnarok spends an action point (0 remaining).
        Ragnarok gains a standard action.
        Spend Action Point has been expended.
      Knee Breaker (standard action, daily):
        Attacks Soldier with 12 vs. 24 AC (1d20+8; rolled 4).
        Misses: 13 damage (half of 2d10[brutal 2]+12; rolled 10, 1, 1, 4).
        Soldier has 76 hp remaining (89 hp - 13 damage).
        Ragnarok gains 0 temp hp (had 4; applied 4).
        Knee Breaker has been expended.
    
  Round 2:
    Soldier's turn:
      HP: 76/89; Temp HP: 0; Surges: 1; Surge Value: 22
      AC: 24; Action Points: 0
      Rain of Steel:
        Soldier takes 7 damage (1d10[brutal 2]; rolled 7).
        Soldier has 69 hp remaining (76 hp - 7 damage).
      Soldier Basic Attack (standard action, at_will):
        Attacks Ragnarok with 25 vs. 23 AC (1d20+15; rolled 10).
        Hits: 14 damage (2d6+5; rolled 6, 3).
        Ragnarok deflects 4 damage; 10 gets through (4 temp hp - 14 damage).
        Ragnarok has 42 hp remaining (52 hp - 10 damage).
    Ragnarok's turn:
      HP: 42/63; Temp HP: 0; Surges: 13; Surge Value: 16
      AC: 23; Action Points: 0
      Conditions:
        Rain of steel (stance).
        +1 defense bonus (until end of this turn).
      Second Wind (minor action, encounter):
        Ragnarok spends a healing surge (12 remaining).
        Ragnarok heals 16 hp (42 hp -> 58 hp; 0 hp wasted).
        Ragnarok gains +2 defense bonus (until end of next turn).
        Second Wind has been expended.
      Shift (move action, at_will):
        Ragnarok gains +1 defense bonus (until end of next turn).
      Crushing Surge (standard action, at_will):
        Attacks Soldier with 22 vs. 24 AC (1d20+8; rolled 14).
        Misses.
        Ragnarok gains 4 temp hp (had 0; applied 4).
      +1 defense bonus expires.
    
  Round 3:
    Soldier's turn:
      HP: 69/89; Temp HP: 0; Surges: 1; Surge Value: 22
      AC: 24; Action Points: 0
      Rain of Steel:
        Soldier takes 4 damage (1d10[brutal 2]; rolled 4).
        Soldier has 65 hp remaining (69 hp - 4 damage).
      Soldier Basic Attack (standard action, at_will):
        Attacks Ragnarok with 26 vs. 25 AC (1d20+15; rolled 11).
        Hits: 8 damage (2d6+5; rolled 1, 2).
        Ragnarok deflects 4 damage; 4 gets through (4 temp hp - 8 damage).
        Ragnarok has 54 hp remaining (58 hp - 4 damage).
    Ragnarok's turn:
      HP: 54/63; Temp HP: 0; Surges: 12; Surge Value: 16
      AC: 25; Action Points: 0
      Conditions:
        Rain of steel (stance).
        +2 defense bonus (until end of this turn).
        +1 defense bonus (until end of this turn).
      Shift (move action, at_will):
        Ragnarok gains +1 defense bonus (until end of next turn).
      Distracting Spate (standard action, encounter):
        Attacks Soldier with 22 vs. 24 AC (1d20+8; rolled 14).
        Misses.
        Distracting Spate has been expended.
      +2 defense bonus expires.
      +1 defense bonus expires.
    
  Round 4:
    Soldier's turn:
      HP: 65/89; Temp HP: 0; Surges: 1; Surge Value: 22
      AC: 24; Action Points: 0
      Rain of Steel:
        Soldier takes 8 damage (1d10[brutal 2]; rolled 8).
        Soldier has 57 hp remaining (65 hp - 8 damage).
      Soldier Basic Attack (standard action, at_will):
        Attacks Ragnarok with 26 vs. 23 AC (1d20+15; rolled 11).
        Hits: 13 damage (2d6+5; rolled 5, 3).
        Ragnarok has 41 hp remaining (54 hp - 13 damage).
    Ragnarok's turn:
      HP: 41/63; Temp HP: 0; Surges: 12; Surge Value: 16
      AC: 23; Action Points: 0
      Conditions:
        Rain of steel (stance).
        +1 defense bonus (until end of this turn).
      Brash Strike (standard action, at_will):
        Attacks Soldier with 20 vs. 24 AC (1d20+10; rolled 10).
        Misses.
        Soldier gains combat advantage (until start of next turn).
      Shift (move action, at_will):
        Ragnarok gains +1 defense bonus (until end of next turn).
      +1 defense bonus expires.
    
  Round 5:
    Soldier's turn:
      HP: 57/89; Temp HP: 0; Surges: 1; Surge Value: 22
      AC: 24; Action Points: 0
      Rain of Steel:
        Soldier takes 10 damage (1d10[brutal 2]; rolled 10).
        Soldier has 47 hp remaining (57 hp - 10 damage).
      Conditions:
        Combat advantage (until start of next turn).
      Soldier Encounter Attack (standard action, encounter):
        Attacks Ragnarok with 33 vs. 23 AC (1d20+17; rolled 16).
        Hits: 13 damage (3d10+5; rolled 1, 5, 2).
        Ragnarok has 28 hp remaining (41 hp - 13 damage).
        Soldier Encounter Attack has been expended.
    Ragnarok's turn:
      HP: 28/63; Temp HP: 0; Surges: 12; Surge Value: 16
      AC: 23; Action Points: 0
      Combat advantage expires.
      Conditions:
        Rain of steel (stance).
        +1 defense bonus (until end of this turn).
      Crushing Blow (standard action, encounter):
        Attacks Soldier with 28 vs. 24 AC (1d20+8; rolled 20).
        Crits: 42 damage (2d10[brutal 2, max]+12 + 1d12; rolled max + 10).
        Soldier has 5 hp remaining (47 hp - 42 damage).
        Ragnarok gains 4 temp hp (had 0; applied 4).
        Crushing Blow has been expended.
      Boundless Endurance (minor action, daily):
        Ragnarok gains regen 6 hp when bloodied (stance).
        Rain of steel expires.
        Boundless Endurance has been expended.
      Shift (move action, at_will):
        Ragnarok gains +1 defense bonus (until end of next turn).
      +1 defense bonus expires.
    
  Round 6:
    Soldier's turn:
      HP: 5/89; Temp HP: 0; Surges: 1; Surge Value: 22
      AC: 24; Action Points: 0
      Soldier Basic Attack (standard action, at_will):
        Attacks Ragnarok with 20 vs. 23 AC (1d20+15; rolled 5).
        Misses.
    Ragnarok's turn:
      HP: 28/63; Temp HP: 4; Surges: 12; Surge Value: 16
      AC: 23; Action Points: 0
      Conditions:
        Regen 6 hp when bloodied (stance).
        +1 defense bonus (until end of this turn).
      Ragnarok heals 6 hp (28 hp -> 34 hp; 0 hp wasted).
      Brash Strike (standard action, at_will):
        Attacks Soldier with 12 vs. 24 AC (1d20+10; rolled 2).
        Misses.
        Soldier gains combat advantage (until start of next turn).
      Shift (move action, at_will):
        Ragnarok gains +1 defense bonus (until end of next turn).
      +1 defense bonus expires.
    
  Round 7:
    Soldier's turn:
      HP: 5/89; Temp HP: 0; Surges: 1; Surge Value: 22
      AC: 24; Action Points: 0
      Conditions:
        Combat advantage (until start of next turn).
      Soldier Basic Attack (standard action, at_will):
        Attacks Ragnarok with 21 vs. 23 AC (1d20+17; rolled 4).
        Misses.
    Ragnarok's turn:
      HP: 34/63; Temp HP: 4; Surges: 12; Surge Value: 16
      AC: 23; Action Points: 0
      Combat advantage expires.
      Conditions:
        Regen 6 hp when bloodied (stance).
        +1 defense bonus (until end of this turn).
      Brash Strike (standard action, at_will):
        Attacks Soldier with 27 vs. 24 AC (1d20+10; rolled 17).
        Hits: 18 damage (1d10[brutal 2]+12; rolled 6).
        Soldier has -13 hp remaining (5 hp - 18 damage).
        Ragnarok gains 0 temp hp (had 4; applied 4).
        Soldier gains combat advantage (until start of next turn).
      +1 defense bonus expires.
    Soldier has died!
    
  Heroes win!
  Ragnarok takes a short rest.
    Ragnarok has 34 hp; wants at least 55 hp (maximum is 63 hp).
      Ragnarok spends a healing surge (11 remaining).
      Ragnarok heals 16 hp (34 hp -> 50 hp; 0 hp wasted).
      Ragnarok spends a healing surge (10 remaining).
      Ragnarok heals 16 hp (50 hp -> 63 hp; 3 hp wasted).
    Temporary hit points expire.
    Powers recharge:
      Distracting Spate recharges.
      Crushing Blow recharges.
      Spend Action Point recharges.
      Second Wind recharges.
    Conditions expire:
      Regen 6 hp when bloodied expires.
  
FIGHT #2: Level 5 Ragnarok VS. Level 5 Soldier
  Roll initiative!
    Ragnarok rolls 12 initiative (1d20+3; rolled 9).
    Soldier rolls 25 initiative (1d20+6; rolled 19).
    Initiative order: 
      Soldier
      Ragnarok
  
  Round 1:
    Soldier's turn:
      HP: 63/63; Temp HP: 0; Surges: 1; Surge Value: 15
      AC: 21; Action Points: 0
      Soldier Encounter Attack (standard action, encounter):
        Attacks Ragnarok with 19 vs. 22 AC (1d20+12; rolled 7).
        Misses.
        Soldier Encounter Attack has been expended.
    Ragnarok's turn:
      HP: 63/63; Temp HP: 0; Surges: 10; Surge Value: 16
      AC: 22; Action Points: 0
      Crushing Blow (standard action, encounter):
        Attacks Soldier with 20 vs. 21 AC (1d20+8; rolled 12).
        Misses.
        Crushing Blow has been expended.
      Shift (move action, at_will):
        Ragnarok gains +1 defense bonus (until end of next turn).
    
  Round 2:
    Soldier's turn:
      HP: 63/63; Temp HP: 0; Surges: 1; Surge Value: 15
      AC: 21; Action Points: 0
      Soldier Basic Attack (standard action, at_will):
        Attacks Ragnarok with 27 vs. 23 AC (1d20+12; rolled 15).
        Hits: 6 damage (1d10+4; rolled 2).
        Ragnarok has 57 hp remaining (63 hp - 6 damage).
    Ragnarok's turn:
      HP: 57/63; Temp HP: 0; Surges: 10; Surge Value: 16
      AC: 23; Action Points: 0
      Conditions:
        +1 defense bonus (until end of this turn).
      Brash Strike (standard action, at_will):
        Attacks Soldier with 12 vs. 21 AC (1d20+10; rolled 2).
        Misses.
        Soldier gains combat advantage (until start of next turn).
      Shift (move action, at_will):
        Ragnarok gains +1 defense bonus (until end of next turn).
      +1 defense bonus expires.
    
  Round 3:
    Soldier's turn:
      HP: 63/63; Temp HP: 0; Surges: 1; Surge Value: 15
      AC: 21; Action Points: 0
      Conditions:
        Combat advantage (until start of next turn).
      Soldier Basic Attack (standard action, at_will):
        Attacks Ragnarok with 33 vs. 23 AC (1d20+14; rolled 19).
        Hits: 12 damage (1d10+4; rolled 8).
        Ragnarok has 45 hp remaining (57 hp - 12 damage).
    Ragnarok's turn:
      HP: 45/63; Temp HP: 0; Surges: 10; Surge Value: 16
      AC: 23; Action Points: 0
      Combat advantage expires.
      Conditions:
        +1 defense bonus (until end of this turn).
      Distracting Spate (standard action, encounter):
        Attacks Soldier with 9 vs. 21 AC (1d20+8; rolled 1).
        Misses.
        Distracting Spate has been expended.
      Second Wind (minor action, encounter):
        Ragnarok spends a healing surge (9 remaining).
        Ragnarok heals 16 hp (45 hp -> 61 hp; 0 hp wasted).
        Ragnarok gains +2 defense bonus (until end of next turn).
        Second Wind has been expended.
      Shift (move action, at_will):
        Ragnarok gains +1 defense bonus (until end of next turn).
      +1 defense bonus expires.
    
  Round 4:
    Soldier's turn:
      HP: 63/63; Temp HP: 0; Surges: 1; Surge Value: 15
      AC: 21; Action Points: 0
      Soldier Basic Attack (standard action, at_will):
        Attacks Ragnarok with 25 vs. 25 AC (1d20+12; rolled 13).
        Hits: 9 damage (1d10+4; rolled 5).
        Ragnarok has 52 hp remaining (61 hp - 9 damage).
    Ragnarok's turn:
      HP: 52/63; Temp HP: 0; Surges: 9; Surge Value: 16
      AC: 25; Action Points: 0
      Conditions:
        +2 defense bonus (until end of this turn).
        +1 defense bonus (until end of this turn).
      Brash Strike (standard action, at_will):
        Attacks Soldier with 18 vs. 21 AC (1d20+10; rolled 8).
        Misses.
        Soldier gains combat advantage (until start of next turn).
      Shift (move action, at_will):
        Ragnarok gains +1 defense bonus (until end of next turn).
      +2 defense bonus expires.
      +1 defense bonus expires.
    
  Round 5:
    Soldier's turn:
      HP: 63/63; Temp HP: 0; Surges: 1; Surge Value: 15
      AC: 21; Action Points: 0
      Conditions:
        Combat advantage (until start of next turn).
      Soldier Basic Attack (standard action, at_will):
        Attacks Ragnarok with 27 vs. 23 AC (1d20+14; rolled 13).
        Hits: 5 damage (1d10+4; rolled 1).
        Ragnarok has 47 hp remaining (52 hp - 5 damage).
    Ragnarok's turn:
      HP: 47/63; Temp HP: 0; Surges: 9; Surge Value: 16
      AC: 23; Action Points: 0
      Combat advantage expires.
      Conditions:
        +1 defense bonus (until end of this turn).
      Shift (move action, at_will):
        Ragnarok gains +1 defense bonus (until end of next turn).
      Brash Strike (standard action, at_will):
        Attacks Soldier with 18 vs. 21 AC (1d20+10; rolled 8).
        Misses.
        Soldier gains combat advantage (until start of next turn).
      +1 defense bonus expires.
    
  Round 6:
    Soldier's turn:
      HP: 63/63; Temp HP: 0; Surges: 1; Surge Value: 15
      AC: 21; Action Points: 0
      Conditions:
        Combat advantage (until start of next turn).
      Soldier Basic Attack (standard action, at_will):
        Attacks Ragnarok with 34 vs. 23 AC (1d20+14; rolled 20).
        Crits: 14 damage (1d10[max]+4; rolled max).
        Ragnarok has 33 hp remaining (47 hp - 14 damage).
    Ragnarok's turn:
      HP: 33/63; Temp HP: 0; Surges: 9; Surge Value: 16
      AC: 23; Action Points: 0
      Combat advantage expires.
      Conditions:
        +1 defense bonus (until end of this turn).
      Shift (move action, at_will):
        Ragnarok gains +1 defense bonus (until end of next turn).
      Crushing Surge (standard action, at_will):
        Attacks Soldier with 9 vs. 21 AC (1d20+8; rolled 1).
        Misses.
        Ragnarok gains 4 temp hp (had 0; applied 4).
      +1 defense bonus expires.
    
  Round 7:
    Soldier's turn:
      HP: 63/63; Temp HP: 0; Surges: 1; Surge Value: 15
      AC: 21; Action Points: 0
      Soldier Basic Attack (standard action, at_will):
        Attacks Ragnarok with 28 vs. 23 AC (1d20+12; rolled 16).
        Hits: 6 damage (1d10+4; rolled 2).
        Ragnarok deflects 4 damage; 2 gets through (4 temp hp - 6 damage).
        Ragnarok has 31 hp remaining (33 hp - 2 damage).
    Ragnarok's turn:
      HP: 31/63; Temp HP: 0; Surges: 9; Surge Value: 16
      AC: 23; Action Points: 0
      Conditions:
        +1 defense bonus (until end of this turn).
      Shift (move action, at_will):
        Ragnarok gains +1 defense bonus (until end of next turn).
      Brash Strike (standard action, at_will):
        Attacks Soldier with 23 vs. 21 AC (1d20+10; rolled 13).
        Hits: 21 damage (1d10[brutal 2]+12; rolled 9).
        Soldier has 42 hp remaining (63 hp - 21 damage).
        Ragnarok gains 4 temp hp (had 0; applied 4).
        Soldier gains combat advantage (until start of next turn).
      +1 defense bonus expires.
    
  Round 8:
    Soldier's turn:
      HP: 42/63; Temp HP: 0; Surges: 1; Surge Value: 15
      AC: 21; Action Points: 0
      Conditions:
        Combat advantage (until start of next turn).
      Soldier Basic Attack (standard action, at_will):
        Attacks Ragnarok with 19 vs. 23 AC (1d20+14; rolled 5).
        Misses.
    Ragnarok's turn:
      HP: 31/63; Temp HP: 4; Surges: 9; Surge Value: 16
      AC: 23; Action Points: 0
      Combat advantage expires.
      Conditions:
        +1 defense bonus (until end of this turn).
      Shift (move action, at_will):
        Ragnarok gains +1 defense bonus (until end of next turn).
      Brash Strike (standard action, at_will):
        Attacks Soldier with 19 vs. 21 AC (1d20+10; rolled 9).
        Misses.
        Soldier gains combat advantage (until start of next turn).
      +1 defense bonus expires.
    
  Round 9:
    Soldier's turn:
      HP: 42/63; Temp HP: 0; Surges: 1; Surge Value: 15
      AC: 21; Action Points: 0
      Conditions:
        Combat advantage (until start of next turn).
      Soldier Basic Attack (standard action, at_will):
        Attacks Ragnarok with 19 vs. 23 AC (1d20+14; rolled 5).
        Misses.
    Ragnarok's turn:
      HP: 31/63; Temp HP: 4; Surges: 9; Surge Value: 16
      AC: 23; Action Points: 0
      Combat advantage expires.
      Conditions:
        +1 defense bonus (until end of this turn).
      Shift (move action, at_will):
        Ragnarok gains +1 defense bonus (until end of next turn).
      Brash Strike (standard action, at_will):
        Attacks Soldier with 25 vs. 21 AC (1d20+10; rolled 15).
        Hits: 19 damage (1d10[brutal 2]+12; rolled 1, 7).
        Soldier has 23 hp remaining (42 hp - 19 damage).
        Ragnarok gains 0 temp hp (had 4; applied 4).
        Soldier gains combat advantage (until start of next turn).
      +1 defense bonus expires.
    
  Round 10:
    Soldier's turn:
      HP: 23/63; Temp HP: 0; Surges: 1; Surge Value: 15
      AC: 21; Action Points: 0
      Conditions:
        Combat advantage (until start of next turn).
      Soldier Basic Attack (standard action, at_will):
        Attacks Ragnarok with 20 vs. 23 AC (1d20+14; rolled 6).
        Misses.
    Ragnarok's turn:
      HP: 31/63; Temp HP: 4; Surges: 9; Surge Value: 16
      AC: 23; Action Points: 0
      Combat advantage expires.
      Conditions:
        +1 defense bonus (until end of this turn).
      Brash Strike (standard action, at_will):
        Attacks Soldier with 25 vs. 21 AC (1d20+10; rolled 15).
        Hits: 19 damage (1d10[brutal 2]+12; rolled 7).
        Soldier has 4 hp remaining (23 hp - 19 damage).
        Ragnarok gains 0 temp hp (had 4; applied 4).
        Soldier gains combat advantage (until start of next turn).
      Shift (move action, at_will):
        Ragnarok gains +1 defense bonus (until end of next turn).
      +1 defense bonus expires.
    
  Round 11:
    Soldier's turn:
      HP: 4/63; Temp HP: 0; Surges: 1; Surge Value: 15
      AC: 21; Action Points: 0
      Conditions:
        Combat advantage (until start of next turn).
      Soldier Basic Attack (standard action, at_will):
        Attacks Ragnarok with 25 vs. 23 AC (1d20+14; rolled 11).
        Hits: 6 damage (1d10+4; rolled 2).
        Ragnarok deflects 4 damage; 2 gets through (4 temp hp - 6 damage).
        Ragnarok has 29 hp remaining (31 hp - 2 damage).
    Ragnarok's turn:
      HP: 29/63; Temp HP: 0; Surges: 9; Surge Value: 16
      AC: 23; Action Points: 0
      Combat advantage expires.
      Conditions:
        +1 defense bonus (until end of this turn).
      Crushing Surge (standard action, at_will):
        Attacks Soldier with 25 vs. 21 AC (1d20+8; rolled 17).
        Hits: 12 damage (1d10[brutal 2]+8; rolled 4).
        Soldier has -8 hp remaining (4 hp - 12 damage).
        Ragnarok gains 10 temp hp (had 0; applied 10).
      +1 defense bonus expires.
    Soldier has died!
    
  Heroes win!
  Ragnarok takes a short rest.
    Ragnarok has 29 hp; wants at least 55 hp (maximum is 63 hp).
      Ragnarok spends a healing surge (8 remaining).
      Ragnarok heals 16 hp (29 hp -> 45 hp; 0 hp wasted).
      Ragnarok spends a healing surge (7 remaining).
      Ragnarok heals 16 hp (45 hp -> 61 hp; 0 hp wasted).
    Temporary hit points expire.
    Powers recharge:
      Distracting Spate recharges.
      Crushing Blow recharges.
      Second Wind recharges.
    Milestone:
      Ragnarok gains an action point.
      Meliorating Scale Armor +1: enhancement increases to +2.
  
FIGHT #3: Level 5 Ragnarok VS. Level 7 Soldier
  Roll initiative!
    Ragnarok rolls 13 initiative (1d20+3; rolled 10).
    Soldier rolls 12 initiative (1d20+8; rolled 4).
    Initiative order: 
      Ragnarok
      Soldier
  
  Round 1:
    Ragnarok's turn:
      HP: 61/63; Temp HP: 0; Surges: 7; Surge Value: 16
      AC: 23; Action Points: 1
      Brash Strike (standard action, at_will):
        Attacks Soldier with 30 vs. 23 AC (1d20+10; rolled 20).
        Crits: 23 damage (1d10[brutal 2, max]+12 + 1d12; rolled max + 1).
        Soldier has 57 hp remaining (80 hp - 23 damage).
        Ragnarok gains 4 temp hp (had 0; applied 4).
        Soldier gains combat advantage (until start of next turn).
      Spend Action Point (free action, encounter):
        Ragnarok spends an action point (0 remaining).
        Ragnarok gains a standard action.
        Spend Action Point has been expended.
      Distracting Spate (standard action, encounter):
        Attacks Soldier with 25 vs. 23 AC (1d20+8; rolled 17).
        Hits: 22 damage (2d10[brutal 2]+8; rolled 5, 9).
        Soldier has 35 hp remaining (57 hp - 22 damage).
        Ragnarok gains 0 temp hp (had 4; applied 4).
        Ragnarok gains combat advantage (until end of next turn).
        Distracting Spate has been expended.
      Shift (move action, at_will):
        Ragnarok gains +1 defense bonus (until end of next turn).
    Soldier's turn:
      HP: 35/80; Temp HP: 0; Surges: 1; Surge Value: 20
      AC: 23; Action Points: 0
      Conditions:
        Combat advantage (until start of next turn).
      Soldier Encounter Attack (standard action, encounter):
        Attacks Ragnarok with 30 vs. 24 AC (1d20+16; rolled 14).
        Hits: 29 damage (3d10+5; rolled 5, 10, 9).
        Ragnarok deflects 4 damage; 25 gets through (4 temp hp - 29 damage).
        Ragnarok has 36 hp remaining (61 hp - 25 damage).
        Soldier Encounter Attack has been expended.
    
  Round 2:
    Ragnarok's turn:
      HP: 36/63; Temp HP: 0; Surges: 7; Surge Value: 16
      AC: 24; Action Points: 0
      Combat advantage expires.
      Conditions:
        Combat advantage (until end of this turn).
        +1 defense bonus (until end of this turn).
      Crushing Surge (standard action, at_will):
        Attacks Soldier with 15 vs. 23 AC (1d20+10; rolled 5).
        Misses.
        Ragnarok gains 4 temp hp (had 0; applied 4).
      Second Wind (minor action, encounter):
        Ragnarok spends a healing surge (6 remaining).
        Ragnarok heals 16 hp (36 hp -> 52 hp; 0 hp wasted).
        Ragnarok gains +2 defense bonus (until end of next turn).
        Second Wind has been expended.
      Shift (move action, at_will):
        Ragnarok gains +1 defense bonus (until end of next turn).
      Combat advantage expires.
      +1 defense bonus expires.
    Soldier's turn:
      HP: 35/80; Temp HP: 0; Surges: 1; Surge Value: 20
      AC: 23; Action Points: 0
      Soldier Basic Attack (standard action, at_will):
        Attacks Ragnarok with 34 vs. 26 AC (1d20+14; rolled 20).
        Crits: 17 damage (2d6[max]+5; rolled max).
        Ragnarok deflects 4 damage; 13 gets through (4 temp hp - 17 damage).
        Ragnarok has 39 hp remaining (52 hp - 13 damage).
    
  Round 3:
    Ragnarok's turn:
      HP: 39/63; Temp HP: 0; Surges: 6; Surge Value: 16
      AC: 26; Action Points: 0
      Conditions:
        +2 defense bonus (until end of this turn).
        +1 defense bonus (until end of this turn).
      Brash Strike (standard action, at_will):
        Attacks Soldier with 13 vs. 23 AC (1d20+10; rolled 3).
        Misses.
        Soldier gains combat advantage (until start of next turn).
      Shift (move action, at_will):
        Ragnarok gains +1 defense bonus (until end of next turn).
      +2 defense bonus expires.
      +1 defense bonus expires.
    Soldier's turn:
      HP: 35/80; Temp HP: 0; Surges: 1; Surge Value: 20
      AC: 23; Action Points: 0
      Conditions:
        Combat advantage (until start of next turn).
      Soldier Basic Attack (standard action, at_will):
        Attacks Ragnarok with 19 vs. 24 AC (1d20+16; rolled 3).
        Misses.
    
  Round 4:
    Ragnarok's turn:
      HP: 39/63; Temp HP: 0; Surges: 6; Surge Value: 16
      AC: 24; Action Points: 0
      Combat advantage expires.
      Conditions:
        +1 defense bonus (until end of this turn).
      Shift (move action, at_will):
        Ragnarok gains +1 defense bonus (until end of next turn).
      Brash Strike (standard action, at_will):
        Attacks Soldier with 21 vs. 23 AC (1d20+10; rolled 11).
        Misses.
        Soldier gains combat advantage (until start of next turn).
      +1 defense bonus expires.
    Soldier's turn:
      HP: 35/80; Temp HP: 0; Surges: 1; Surge Value: 20
      AC: 23; Action Points: 0
      Conditions:
        Combat advantage (until start of next turn).
      Soldier Basic Attack (standard action, at_will):
        Attacks Ragnarok with 34 vs. 24 AC (1d20+16; rolled 18).
        Hits: 13 damage (2d6+5; rolled 5, 3).
        Ragnarok has 26 hp remaining (39 hp - 13 damage).
    
  Round 5:
    Ragnarok's turn:
      HP: 26/63; Temp HP: 0; Surges: 6; Surge Value: 16
      AC: 24; Action Points: 0
      Combat advantage expires.
      Conditions:
        +1 defense bonus (until end of this turn).
      Shift (move action, at_will):
        Ragnarok gains +1 defense bonus (until end of next turn).
      Crushing Blow (standard action, encounter):
        Attacks Soldier with 9 vs. 23 AC (1d20+8; rolled 1).
        Misses.
        Crushing Blow has been expended.
      +1 defense bonus expires.
    Soldier's turn:
      HP: 35/80; Temp HP: 0; Surges: 1; Surge Value: 20
      AC: 23; Action Points: 0
      Soldier Basic Attack (standard action, at_will):
        Attacks Ragnarok with 19 vs. 24 AC (1d20+14; rolled 5).
        Misses.
    
  Round 6:
    Ragnarok's turn:
      HP: 26/63; Temp HP: 0; Surges: 6; Surge Value: 16
      AC: 24; Action Points: 0
      Conditions:
        +1 defense bonus (until end of this turn).
      Crushing Surge (standard action, at_will):
        Attacks Soldier with 10 vs. 23 AC (1d20+8; rolled 2).
        Misses.
        Ragnarok gains 4 temp hp (had 0; applied 4).
      Shift (move action, at_will):
        Ragnarok gains +1 defense bonus (until end of next turn).
      +1 defense bonus expires.
    Soldier's turn:
      HP: 35/80; Temp HP: 0; Surges: 1; Surge Value: 20
      AC: 23; Action Points: 0
      Soldier Basic Attack (standard action, at_will):
        Attacks Ragnarok with 18 vs. 24 AC (1d20+14; rolled 4).
        Misses.
    
  Round 7:
    Ragnarok's turn:
      HP: 26/63; Temp HP: 4; Surges: 6; Surge Value: 16
      AC: 24; Action Points: 0
      Conditions:
        +1 defense bonus (until end of this turn).
      Shift (move action, at_will):
        Ragnarok gains +1 defense bonus (until end of next turn).
      Brash Strike (standard action, at_will):
        Attacks Soldier with 24 vs. 23 AC (1d20+10; rolled 14).
        Hits: 18 damage (1d10[brutal 2]+12; rolled 2, 6).
        Soldier has 17 hp remaining (35 hp - 18 damage).
        Ragnarok gains 0 temp hp (had 4; applied 4).
        Soldier gains combat advantage (until start of next turn).
      +1 defense bonus expires.
    Soldier's turn:
      HP: 17/80; Temp HP: 0; Surges: 1; Surge Value: 20
      AC: 23; Action Points: 0
      Conditions:
        Combat advantage (until start of next turn).
      Soldier Basic Attack (standard action, at_will):
        Attacks Ragnarok with 24 vs. 24 AC (1d20+16; rolled 8).
        Hits: 16 damage (2d6+5; rolled 5, 6).
        Ragnarok deflects 4 damage; 12 gets through (4 temp hp - 16 damage).
        Ragnarok has 14 hp remaining (26 hp - 12 damage).
    
  Round 8:
    Ragnarok's turn:
      HP: 14/63; Temp HP: 0; Surges: 6; Surge Value: 16
      AC: 24; Action Points: 0
      Combat advantage expires.
      Conditions:
        +1 defense bonus (until end of this turn).
      Crushing Surge (standard action, at_will):
        Attacks Soldier with 12 vs. 23 AC (1d20+8; rolled 4).
        Misses.
        Ragnarok gains 4 temp hp (had 0; applied 4).
      Shift (move action, at_will):
        Ragnarok gains +1 defense bonus (until end of next turn).
      +1 defense bonus expires.
    Soldier's turn:
      HP: 17/80; Temp HP: 0; Surges: 1; Surge Value: 20
      AC: 23; Action Points: 0
      Soldier Basic Attack (standard action, at_will):
        Attacks Ragnarok with 30 vs. 24 AC (1d20+14; rolled 16).
        Hits: 15 damage (2d6+5; rolled 6, 4).
        Ragnarok deflects 4 damage; 11 gets through (4 temp hp - 15 damage).
        Ragnarok has 3 hp remaining (14 hp - 11 damage).
    
  Round 9:
    Ragnarok's turn:
      HP: 3/63; Temp HP: 0; Surges: 6; Surge Value: 16
      AC: 24; Action Points: 0
      Conditions:
        +1 defense bonus (until end of this turn).
      Shift (move action, at_will):
        Ragnarok gains +1 defense bonus (until end of next turn).
      Crushing Surge (standard action, at_will):
        Attacks Soldier with 27 vs. 23 AC (1d20+8; rolled 19).
        Hits: 16 damage (1d10[brutal 2]+8; rolled 8).
        Soldier has 1 hp remaining (17 hp - 16 damage).
        Ragnarok gains 10 temp hp (had 0; applied 10).
      +1 defense bonus expires.
    Soldier's turn:
      HP: 1/80; Temp HP: 0; Surges: 1; Surge Value: 20
      AC: 23; Action Points: 0
      Soldier Basic Attack (standard action, at_will):
        Attacks Ragnarok with 31 vs. 24 AC (1d20+14; rolled 17).
        Hits: 14 damage (2d6+5; rolled 3, 6).
        Ragnarok deflects 10 damage; 4 gets through (10 temp hp - 14 damage).
        Ragnarok has -1 hp remaining (3 hp - 4 damage).
    
  Round 10:
    Ragnarok's turn:
      HP: -1/63; Temp HP: 0; Surges: 6; Surge Value: 16
      AC: 24; Action Points: 0
      Conditions:
        +1 defense bonus (until end of this turn).
      Ragnarok is dying (0 death saves failed).
        Rolls death saving throw and gets a 5 (1d20; rolled 5).
        Fails. 2 failures remaining before death.
      +1 defense bonus expires.
    Soldier's turn:
      HP: 1/80; Temp HP: 0; Surges: 1; Surge Value: 20
      AC: 23; Action Points: 0
      Soldier Basic Attack (standard action, at_will):
        Attacks Ragnarok with 31 vs. 23 AC (1d20+14; rolled 17).
        Hits: 14 damage (2d6+5; rolled 4, 5).
        Ragnarok has -15 hp remaining (-1 hp - 14 damage).
    
  Round 11:
    Ragnarok's turn:
      HP: -15/63; Temp HP: 0; Surges: 6; Surge Value: 16
      AC: 23; Action Points: 0
      Ragnarok is dying (1 death saves failed).
        Rolls death saving throw and gets a 7 (1d20; rolled 7).
        Fails. 1 failures remaining before death.
    Soldier's turn:
      HP: 1/80; Temp HP: 0; Surges: 1; Surge Value: 20
      AC: 23; Action Points: 0
      Soldier Basic Attack (standard action, at_will):
        Attacks Ragnarok with 23 vs. 23 AC (1d20+14; rolled 9).
        Hits: 9 damage (2d6+5; rolled 2, 2).
        Ragnarok has -24 hp remaining (-15 hp - 9 damage).
    
  Round 12:
    Ragnarok's turn:
      HP: -24/63; Temp HP: 0; Surges: 6; Surge Value: 16
      AC: 23; Action Points: 0
      Ragnarok is dying (2 death saves failed).
        Rolls death saving throw and gets a 14 (1d20; rolled 14).
        Passes.
    Soldier's turn:
      HP: 1/80; Temp HP: 0; Surges: 1; Surge Value: 20
      AC: 23; Action Points: 0
      Soldier Basic Attack (standard action, at_will):
        Attacks Ragnarok with 33 vs. 23 AC (1d20+14; rolled 19).
        Hits: 13 damage (2d6+5; rolled 4, 4).
        Ragnarok has -37 hp remaining (-24 hp - 13 damage).
    Ragnarok has died!
    
  Villains win!
```
[/sblock]
[sblock=Example of 3 fight(s) survived (1.0% chance)

```
FIGHT #1: Level 5 Ragnarok VS. Level 8 Soldier
  Roll initiative!
    Ragnarok rolls 8 initiative (1d20+3; rolled 5).
    Soldier rolls 23 initiative (1d20+9; rolled 14).
    Initiative order: 
      Soldier
      Ragnarok
  
  Round 1:
    Soldier's turn:
      HP: 89/89; Temp HP: 0; Surges: 1; Surge Value: 22
      AC: 24; Action Points: 0
      Soldier Encounter Attack (standard action, encounter):
        Attacks Ragnarok with 30 vs. 22 AC (1d20+15; rolled 15).
        Hits: 16 damage (3d10+5; rolled 4, 6, 1).
        Ragnarok has 47 hp remaining (63 hp - 16 damage).
        Soldier Encounter Attack has been expended.
    Ragnarok's turn:
      HP: 47/63; Temp HP: 0; Surges: 13; Surge Value: 16
      AC: 22; Action Points: 1
      Distracting Spate (standard action, encounter):
        Attacks Soldier with 23 vs. 24 AC (1d20+8; rolled 15).
        Misses.
        Distracting Spate has been expended.
      Spend Action Point (free action, encounter):
        Ragnarok spends an action point (0 remaining).
        Ragnarok gains a standard action.
        Spend Action Point has been expended.
      Crushing Blow (standard action, encounter):
        Attacks Soldier with 20 vs. 24 AC (1d20+8; rolled 12).
        Misses.
        Crushing Blow has been expended.
      Shift (move action, at_will):
        Ragnarok gains +1 defense bonus (until end of next turn).
      Rain Of Steel (minor action, daily):
        Ragnarok gains Rain of Steel (stance).
        Rain Of Steel has been expended.
    
  Round 2:
    Soldier's turn:
      HP: 89/89; Temp HP: 0; Surges: 1; Surge Value: 22
      AC: 24; Action Points: 0
      Rain of Steel:
        Soldier takes 10 damage (1d10[brutal 2]; rolled 10).
        Soldier has 79 hp remaining (89 hp - 10 damage).
      Soldier Basic Attack (standard action, at_will):
        Attacks Ragnarok with 21 vs. 23 AC (1d20+15; rolled 6).
        Misses.
    Ragnarok's turn:
      HP: 47/63; Temp HP: 0; Surges: 13; Surge Value: 16
      AC: 23; Action Points: 0
      Conditions:
        +1 defense bonus (until end of this turn).
        Rain of steel (stance).
      Shift (move action, at_will):
        Ragnarok gains +1 defense bonus (until end of next turn).
      Crushing Surge (standard action, at_will):
        Attacks Soldier with 21 vs. 24 AC (1d20+8; rolled 13).
        Misses.
        Ragnarok gains 4 temp hp (had 0; applied 4).
      Second Wind (minor action, encounter):
        Ragnarok spends a healing surge (12 remaining).
        Ragnarok heals 16 hp (47 hp -> 63 hp; 0 hp wasted).
        Ragnarok gains +2 defense bonus (until end of next turn).
        Second Wind has been expended.
      +1 defense bonus expires.
    
  Round 3:
    Soldier's turn:
      HP: 79/89; Temp HP: 0; Surges: 1; Surge Value: 22
      AC: 24; Action Points: 0
      Rain of Steel:
        Soldier takes 4 damage (1d10[brutal 2]; rolled 1, 2, 4).
        Soldier has 75 hp remaining (79 hp - 4 damage).
      Soldier Basic Attack (standard action, at_will):
        Attacks Ragnarok with 30 vs. 25 AC (1d20+15; rolled 15).
        Hits: 10 damage (2d6+5; rolled 2, 3).
        Ragnarok deflects 4 damage; 6 gets through (4 temp hp - 10 damage).
        Ragnarok has 57 hp remaining (63 hp - 6 damage).
    Ragnarok's turn:
      HP: 57/63; Temp HP: 0; Surges: 12; Surge Value: 16
      AC: 25; Action Points: 0
      Conditions:
        Rain of steel (stance).
        +1 defense bonus (until end of this turn).
        +2 defense bonus (until end of this turn).
      Crushing Surge (standard action, at_will):
        Attacks Soldier with 23 vs. 24 AC (1d20+8; rolled 15).
        Misses.
        Ragnarok gains 4 temp hp (had 0; applied 4).
      Shift (move action, at_will):
        Ragnarok gains +1 defense bonus (until end of next turn).
      +1 defense bonus expires.
      +2 defense bonus expires.
    
  Round 4:
    Soldier's turn:
      HP: 75/89; Temp HP: 0; Surges: 1; Surge Value: 22
      AC: 24; Action Points: 0
      Rain of Steel:
        Soldier takes 10 damage (1d10[brutal 2]; rolled 10).
        Soldier has 65 hp remaining (75 hp - 10 damage).
      Soldier Basic Attack (standard action, at_will):
        Attacks Ragnarok with 28 vs. 23 AC (1d20+15; rolled 13).
        Hits: 14 damage (2d6+5; rolled 3, 6).
        Ragnarok deflects 4 damage; 10 gets through (4 temp hp - 14 damage).
        Ragnarok has 47 hp remaining (57 hp - 10 damage).
    Ragnarok's turn:
      HP: 47/63; Temp HP: 0; Surges: 12; Surge Value: 16
      AC: 23; Action Points: 0
      Conditions:
        Rain of steel (stance).
        +1 defense bonus (until end of this turn).
      Brash Strike (standard action, at_will):
        Attacks Soldier with 19 vs. 24 AC (1d20+10; rolled 9).
        Misses.
        Soldier gains combat advantage (until start of next turn).
      Shift (move action, at_will):
        Ragnarok gains +1 defense bonus (until end of next turn).
      +1 defense bonus expires.
    
  Round 5:
    Soldier's turn:
      HP: 65/89; Temp HP: 0; Surges: 1; Surge Value: 22
      AC: 24; Action Points: 0
      Rain of Steel:
        Soldier takes 5 damage (1d10[brutal 2]; rolled 5).
        Soldier has 60 hp remaining (65 hp - 5 damage).
      Conditions:
        Combat advantage (until start of next turn).
      Soldier Basic Attack (standard action, at_will):
        Attacks Ragnarok with 33 vs. 23 AC (1d20+17; rolled 16).
        Hits: 13 damage (2d6+5; rolled 3, 5).
        Ragnarok has 34 hp remaining (47 hp - 13 damage).
    Ragnarok's turn:
      HP: 34/63; Temp HP: 0; Surges: 12; Surge Value: 16
      AC: 23; Action Points: 0
      Combat advantage expires.
      Conditions:
        Rain of steel (stance).
        +1 defense bonus (until end of this turn).
      Crushing Surge (standard action, at_will):
        Attacks Soldier with 27 vs. 24 AC (1d20+8; rolled 19).
        Hits: 14 damage (1d10[brutal 2]+8; rolled 6).
        Soldier has 46 hp remaining (60 hp - 14 damage).
        Ragnarok gains 10 temp hp (had 0; applied 10).
      Shift (move action, at_will):
        Ragnarok gains +1 defense bonus (until end of next turn).
      +1 defense bonus expires.
    
  Round 6:
    Soldier's turn:
      HP: 46/89; Temp HP: 0; Surges: 1; Surge Value: 22
      AC: 24; Action Points: 0
      Rain of Steel:
        Soldier takes 10 damage (1d10[brutal 2]; rolled 10).
        Soldier has 36 hp remaining (46 hp - 10 damage).
      Soldier Basic Attack (standard action, at_will):
        Attacks Ragnarok with 33 vs. 23 AC (1d20+15; rolled 18).
        Hits: 15 damage (2d6+5; rolled 5, 5).
        Ragnarok deflects 10 damage; 5 gets through (10 temp hp - 15 damage).
        Ragnarok has 29 hp remaining (34 hp - 5 damage).
    Ragnarok's turn:
      HP: 29/63; Temp HP: 0; Surges: 12; Surge Value: 16
      AC: 23; Action Points: 0
      Conditions:
        Rain of steel (stance).
        +1 defense bonus (until end of this turn).
      Shift (move action, at_will):
        Ragnarok gains +1 defense bonus (until end of next turn).
      Brash Strike (standard action, at_will):
        Attacks Soldier with 13 vs. 24 AC (1d20+10; rolled 3).
        Misses.
        Soldier gains combat advantage (until start of next turn).
      Boundless Endurance (minor action, daily):
        Ragnarok gains regen 6 hp when bloodied (stance).
        Rain of steel expires.
        Boundless Endurance has been expended.
      +1 defense bonus expires.
    
  Round 7:
    Soldier's turn:
      HP: 36/89; Temp HP: 0; Surges: 1; Surge Value: 22
      AC: 24; Action Points: 0
      Conditions:
        Combat advantage (until start of next turn).
      Soldier Basic Attack (standard action, at_will):
        Attacks Ragnarok with 33 vs. 23 AC (1d20+17; rolled 16).
        Hits: 12 damage (2d6+5; rolled 2, 5).
        Ragnarok has 17 hp remaining (29 hp - 12 damage).
    Ragnarok's turn:
      HP: 17/63; Temp HP: 0; Surges: 12; Surge Value: 16
      AC: 23; Action Points: 0
      Combat advantage expires.
      Conditions:
        +1 defense bonus (until end of this turn).
        Regen 6 hp when bloodied (stance).
      Ragnarok heals 6 hp (17 hp -> 23 hp; 0 hp wasted).
      Brash Strike (standard action, at_will):
        Attacks Soldier with 13 vs. 24 AC (1d20+10; rolled 3).
        Misses.
        Soldier gains combat advantage (until start of next turn).
      Shift (move action, at_will):
        Ragnarok gains +1 defense bonus (until end of next turn).
      +1 defense bonus expires.
    
  Round 8:
    Soldier's turn:
      HP: 36/89; Temp HP: 0; Surges: 1; Surge Value: 22
      AC: 24; Action Points: 0
      Conditions:
        Combat advantage (until start of next turn).
      Soldier Basic Attack (standard action, at_will):
        Attacks Ragnarok with 36 vs. 23 AC (1d20+17; rolled 19).
        Hits: 13 damage (2d6+5; rolled 6, 2).
        Ragnarok has 10 hp remaining (23 hp - 13 damage).
    Ragnarok's turn:
      HP: 10/63; Temp HP: 0; Surges: 12; Surge Value: 16
      AC: 23; Action Points: 0
      Combat advantage expires.
      Conditions:
        Regen 6 hp when bloodied (stance).
        +1 defense bonus (until end of this turn).
      Ragnarok heals 6 hp (10 hp -> 16 hp; 0 hp wasted).
      Knee Breaker (standard action, daily):
        Attacks Soldier with 20 vs. 24 AC (1d20+8; rolled 12).
        Misses: 11 damage (half of 2d10[brutal 2]+12; rolled 2, 8, 3).
        Soldier has 25 hp remaining (36 hp - 11 damage).
        Ragnarok gains 4 temp hp (had 0; applied 4).
        Knee Breaker has been expended.
      Shift (move action, at_will):
        Ragnarok gains +1 defense bonus (until end of next turn).
      +1 defense bonus expires.
    
  Round 9:
    Soldier's turn:
      HP: 25/89; Temp HP: 0; Surges: 1; Surge Value: 22
      AC: 24; Action Points: 0
      Soldier Basic Attack (standard action, at_will):
        Attacks Ragnarok with 24 vs. 23 AC (1d20+15; rolled 9).
        Hits: 12 damage (2d6+5; rolled 4, 3).
        Ragnarok deflects 4 damage; 8 gets through (4 temp hp - 12 damage).
        Ragnarok has 8 hp remaining (16 hp - 8 damage).
    Ragnarok's turn:
      HP: 8/63; Temp HP: 0; Surges: 12; Surge Value: 16
      AC: 23; Action Points: 0
      Conditions:
        Regen 6 hp when bloodied (stance).
        +1 defense bonus (until end of this turn).
      Ragnarok heals 6 hp (8 hp -> 14 hp; 0 hp wasted).
      Brash Strike (standard action, at_will):
        Attacks Soldier with 22 vs. 24 AC (1d20+10; rolled 12).
        Misses.
        Soldier gains combat advantage (until start of next turn).
      Shift (move action, at_will):
        Ragnarok gains +1 defense bonus (until end of next turn).
      +1 defense bonus expires.
    
  Round 10:
    Soldier's turn:
      HP: 25/89; Temp HP: 0; Surges: 1; Surge Value: 22
      AC: 24; Action Points: 0
      Conditions:
        Combat advantage (until start of next turn).
      Soldier Basic Attack (standard action, at_will):
        Attacks Ragnarok with 20 vs. 23 AC (1d20+17; rolled 3).
        Misses.
    Ragnarok's turn:
      HP: 14/63; Temp HP: 0; Surges: 12; Surge Value: 16
      AC: 23; Action Points: 0
      Combat advantage expires.
      Conditions:
        Regen 6 hp when bloodied (stance).
        +1 defense bonus (until end of this turn).
      Ragnarok heals 6 hp (14 hp -> 20 hp; 0 hp wasted).
      Crushing Surge (standard action, at_will):
        Attacks Soldier with 27 vs. 24 AC (1d20+8; rolled 19).
        Hits: 14 damage (1d10[brutal 2]+8; rolled 6).
        Soldier has 11 hp remaining (25 hp - 14 damage).
        Ragnarok gains 10 temp hp (had 0; applied 10).
      Shift (move action, at_will):
        Ragnarok gains +1 defense bonus (until end of next turn).
      +1 defense bonus expires.
    
  Round 11:
    Soldier's turn:
      HP: 11/89; Temp HP: 0; Surges: 1; Surge Value: 22
      AC: 24; Action Points: 0
      Soldier Basic Attack (standard action, at_will):
        Attacks Ragnarok with 29 vs. 23 AC (1d20+15; rolled 14).
        Hits: 14 damage (2d6+5; rolled 6, 3).
        Ragnarok deflects 10 damage; 4 gets through (10 temp hp - 14 damage).
        Ragnarok has 16 hp remaining (20 hp - 4 damage).
    Ragnarok's turn:
      HP: 16/63; Temp HP: 0; Surges: 12; Surge Value: 16
      AC: 23; Action Points: 0
      Conditions:
        Regen 6 hp when bloodied (stance).
        +1 defense bonus (until end of this turn).
      Ragnarok heals 6 hp (16 hp -> 22 hp; 0 hp wasted).
      Shift (move action, at_will):
        Ragnarok gains +1 defense bonus (until end of next turn).
      Brash Strike (standard action, at_will):
        Attacks Soldier with 18 vs. 24 AC (1d20+10; rolled 8).
        Misses.
        Soldier gains combat advantage (until start of next turn).
      +1 defense bonus expires.
    
  Round 12:
    Soldier's turn:
      HP: 11/89; Temp HP: 0; Surges: 1; Surge Value: 22
      AC: 24; Action Points: 0
      Conditions:
        Combat advantage (until start of next turn).
      Soldier Basic Attack (standard action, at_will):
        Attacks Ragnarok with 26 vs. 23 AC (1d20+17; rolled 9).
        Hits: 16 damage (2d6+5; rolled 6, 5).
        Ragnarok has 6 hp remaining (22 hp - 16 damage).
    Ragnarok's turn:
      HP: 6/63; Temp HP: 0; Surges: 12; Surge Value: 16
      AC: 23; Action Points: 0
      Combat advantage expires.
      Conditions:
        Regen 6 hp when bloodied (stance).
        +1 defense bonus (until end of this turn).
      Ragnarok heals 6 hp (6 hp -> 12 hp; 0 hp wasted).
      Shift (move action, at_will):
        Ragnarok gains +1 defense bonus (until end of next turn).
      Brash Strike (standard action, at_will):
        Attacks Soldier with 13 vs. 24 AC (1d20+10; rolled 3).
        Misses.
        Soldier gains combat advantage (until start of next turn).
      +1 defense bonus expires.
    
  Round 13:
    Soldier's turn:
      HP: 11/89; Temp HP: 0; Surges: 1; Surge Value: 22
      AC: 24; Action Points: 0
      Conditions:
        Combat advantage (until start of next turn).
      Soldier Basic Attack (standard action, at_will):
        Attacks Ragnarok with 25 vs. 23 AC (1d20+17; rolled 8).
        Hits: 11 damage (2d6+5; rolled 1, 5).
        Ragnarok has 1 hp remaining (12 hp - 11 damage).
    Ragnarok's turn:
      HP: 1/63; Temp HP: 0; Surges: 12; Surge Value: 16
      AC: 23; Action Points: 0
      Combat advantage expires.
      Conditions:
        Regen 6 hp when bloodied (stance).
        +1 defense bonus (until end of this turn).
      Ragnarok heals 6 hp (1 hp -> 7 hp; 0 hp wasted).
      Brash Strike (standard action, at_will):
        Attacks Soldier with 25 vs. 24 AC (1d20+10; rolled 15).
        Hits: 22 damage (1d10[brutal 2]+12; rolled 10).
        Soldier has -11 hp remaining (11 hp - 22 damage).
        Ragnarok gains 4 temp hp (had 0; applied 4).
        Soldier gains combat advantage (until start of next turn).
      +1 defense bonus expires.
    Soldier has died!
    
  Heroes win!
  Ragnarok takes a short rest.
    Ragnarok has 7 hp; wants at least 55 hp (maximum is 63 hp).
      Ragnarok spends a healing surge (11 remaining).
      Ragnarok heals 16 hp (7 hp -> 23 hp; 0 hp wasted).
      Ragnarok spends a healing surge (10 remaining).
      Ragnarok heals 16 hp (23 hp -> 39 hp; 0 hp wasted).
      Ragnarok spends a healing surge (9 remaining).
      Ragnarok heals 16 hp (39 hp -> 55 hp; 0 hp wasted).
    Temporary hit points expire.
    Powers recharge:
      Distracting Spate recharges.
      Crushing Blow recharges.
      Spend Action Point recharges.
      Second Wind recharges.
    Conditions expire:
      Regen 6 hp when bloodied expires.
  
FIGHT #2: Level 5 Ragnarok VS. Level 5 Soldier
  Roll initiative!
    Ragnarok rolls 5 initiative (1d20+3; rolled 2).
    Soldier rolls 24 initiative (1d20+6; rolled 18).
    Initiative order: 
      Soldier
      Ragnarok
  
  Round 1:
    Soldier's turn:
      HP: 63/63; Temp HP: 0; Surges: 1; Surge Value: 15
      AC: 21; Action Points: 0
      Soldier Basic Attack (standard action, at_will):
        Attacks Ragnarok with 17 vs. 22 AC (1d20+12; rolled 5).
        Misses.
    Ragnarok's turn:
      HP: 55/63; Temp HP: 0; Surges: 9; Surge Value: 16
      AC: 22; Action Points: 0
      Distracting Spate (standard action, encounter):
        Attacks Soldier with 16 vs. 21 AC (1d20+8; rolled 8).
        Misses.
        Distracting Spate has been expended.
      Shift (move action, at_will):
        Ragnarok gains +1 defense bonus (until end of next turn).
    
  Round 2:
    Soldier's turn:
      HP: 63/63; Temp HP: 0; Surges: 1; Surge Value: 15
      AC: 21; Action Points: 0
      Soldier Encounter Attack (standard action, encounter):
        Attacks Ragnarok with 32 vs. 23 AC (1d20+12; rolled 20).
        Crits: 28 damage (3d8[max]+4; rolled max).
        Ragnarok has 27 hp remaining (55 hp - 28 damage).
        Soldier Encounter Attack has been expended.
    Ragnarok's turn:
      HP: 27/63; Temp HP: 0; Surges: 9; Surge Value: 16
      AC: 23; Action Points: 0
      Conditions:
        +1 defense bonus (until end of this turn).
      Crushing Blow (standard action, encounter):
        Attacks Soldier with 11 vs. 21 AC (1d20+8; rolled 3).
        Misses.
        Crushing Blow has been expended.
      Shift (move action, at_will):
        Ragnarok gains +1 defense bonus (until end of next turn).
      Second Wind (minor action, encounter):
        Ragnarok spends a healing surge (8 remaining).
        Ragnarok heals 16 hp (27 hp -> 43 hp; 0 hp wasted).
        Ragnarok gains +2 defense bonus (until end of next turn).
        Second Wind has been expended.
      +1 defense bonus expires.
    
  Round 3:
    Soldier's turn:
      HP: 63/63; Temp HP: 0; Surges: 1; Surge Value: 15
      AC: 21; Action Points: 0
      Soldier Basic Attack (standard action, at_will):
        Attacks Ragnarok with 32 vs. 25 AC (1d20+12; rolled 20).
        Crits: 14 damage (1d10[max]+4; rolled max).
        Ragnarok has 29 hp remaining (43 hp - 14 damage).
    Ragnarok's turn:
      HP: 29/63; Temp HP: 0; Surges: 8; Surge Value: 16
      AC: 25; Action Points: 0
      Conditions:
        +1 defense bonus (until end of this turn).
        +2 defense bonus (until end of this turn).
      Crushing Surge (standard action, at_will):
        Attacks Soldier with 13 vs. 21 AC (1d20+8; rolled 5).
        Misses.
        Ragnarok gains 4 temp hp (had 0; applied 4).
      Shift (move action, at_will):
        Ragnarok gains +1 defense bonus (until end of next turn).
      +1 defense bonus expires.
      +2 defense bonus expires.
    
  Round 4:
    Soldier's turn:
      HP: 63/63; Temp HP: 0; Surges: 1; Surge Value: 15
      AC: 21; Action Points: 0
      Soldier Basic Attack (standard action, at_will):
        Attacks Ragnarok with 30 vs. 23 AC (1d20+12; rolled 18).
        Hits: 10 damage (1d10+4; rolled 6).
        Ragnarok deflects 4 damage; 6 gets through (4 temp hp - 10 damage).
        Ragnarok has 23 hp remaining (29 hp - 6 damage).
    Ragnarok's turn:
      HP: 23/63; Temp HP: 0; Surges: 8; Surge Value: 16
      AC: 23; Action Points: 0
      Conditions:
        +1 defense bonus (until end of this turn).
      Brash Strike (standard action, at_will):
        Attacks Soldier with 12 vs. 21 AC (1d20+10; rolled 2).
        Misses.
        Soldier gains combat advantage (until start of next turn).
      Shift (move action, at_will):
        Ragnarok gains +1 defense bonus (until end of next turn).
      +1 defense bonus expires.
    
  Round 5:
    Soldier's turn:
      HP: 63/63; Temp HP: 0; Surges: 1; Surge Value: 15
      AC: 21; Action Points: 0
      Conditions:
        Combat advantage (until start of next turn).
      Soldier Basic Attack (standard action, at_will):
        Attacks Ragnarok with 30 vs. 23 AC (1d20+14; rolled 16).
        Hits: 12 damage (1d10+4; rolled 8).
        Ragnarok has 11 hp remaining (23 hp - 12 damage).
    Ragnarok's turn:
      HP: 11/63; Temp HP: 0; Surges: 8; Surge Value: 16
      AC: 23; Action Points: 0
      Combat advantage expires.
      Conditions:
        +1 defense bonus (until end of this turn).
      Shift (move action, at_will):
        Ragnarok gains +1 defense bonus (until end of next turn).
      Brash Strike (standard action, at_will):
        Attacks Soldier with 30 vs. 21 AC (1d20+10; rolled 20).
        Crits: 33 damage (1d10[brutal 2, max]+12 + 1d12; rolled max + 11).
        Soldier has 30 hp remaining (63 hp - 33 damage).
        Ragnarok gains 4 temp hp (had 0; applied 4).
        Soldier gains combat advantage (until start of next turn).
      +1 defense bonus expires.
    
  Round 6:
    Soldier's turn:
      HP: 30/63; Temp HP: 0; Surges: 1; Surge Value: 15
      AC: 21; Action Points: 0
      Conditions:
        Combat advantage (until start of next turn).
      Soldier Basic Attack (standard action, at_will):
        Attacks Ragnarok with 19 vs. 23 AC (1d20+14; rolled 5).
        Misses.
    Ragnarok's turn:
      HP: 11/63; Temp HP: 4; Surges: 8; Surge Value: 16
      AC: 23; Action Points: 0
      Combat advantage expires.
      Conditions:
        +1 defense bonus (until end of this turn).
      Shift (move action, at_will):
        Ragnarok gains +1 defense bonus (until end of next turn).
      Brash Strike (standard action, at_will):
        Attacks Soldier with 17 vs. 21 AC (1d20+10; rolled 7).
        Misses.
        Soldier gains combat advantage (until start of next turn).
      +1 defense bonus expires.
    
  Round 7:
    Soldier's turn:
      HP: 30/63; Temp HP: 0; Surges: 1; Surge Value: 15
      AC: 21; Action Points: 0
      Conditions:
        Combat advantage (until start of next turn).
      Soldier Basic Attack (standard action, at_will):
        Attacks Ragnarok with 27 vs. 23 AC (1d20+14; rolled 13).
        Hits: 14 damage (1d10+4; rolled 10).
        Ragnarok deflects 4 damage; 10 gets through (4 temp hp - 14 damage).
        Ragnarok has 1 hp remaining (11 hp - 10 damage).
    Ragnarok's turn:
      HP: 1/63; Temp HP: 0; Surges: 8; Surge Value: 16
      AC: 23; Action Points: 0
      Combat advantage expires.
      Conditions:
        +1 defense bonus (until end of this turn).
      Brash Strike (standard action, at_will):
        Attacks Soldier with 11 vs. 21 AC (1d20+10; rolled 1).
        Misses.
        Soldier gains combat advantage (until start of next turn).
      Shift (move action, at_will):
        Ragnarok gains +1 defense bonus (until end of next turn).
      +1 defense bonus expires.
    
  Round 8:
    Soldier's turn:
      HP: 30/63; Temp HP: 0; Surges: 1; Surge Value: 15
      AC: 21; Action Points: 0
      Conditions:
        Combat advantage (until start of next turn).
      Soldier Basic Attack (standard action, at_will):
        Attacks Ragnarok with 18 vs. 23 AC (1d20+14; rolled 4).
        Misses.
    Ragnarok's turn:
      HP: 1/63; Temp HP: 0; Surges: 8; Surge Value: 16
      AC: 23; Action Points: 0
      Combat advantage expires.
      Conditions:
        +1 defense bonus (until end of this turn).
      Crushing Surge (standard action, at_will):
        Attacks Soldier with 25 vs. 21 AC (1d20+8; rolled 17).
        Hits: 18 damage (1d10[brutal 2]+8; rolled 10).
        Soldier has 12 hp remaining (30 hp - 18 damage).
        Ragnarok gains 10 temp hp (had 0; applied 10).
      Shift (move action, at_will):
        Ragnarok gains +1 defense bonus (until end of next turn).
      +1 defense bonus expires.
    
  Round 9:
    Soldier's turn:
      HP: 12/63; Temp HP: 0; Surges: 1; Surge Value: 15
      AC: 21; Action Points: 0
      Soldier Basic Attack (standard action, at_will):
        Attacks Ragnarok with 13 vs. 23 AC (1d20+12; rolled 1).
        Misses.
    Ragnarok's turn:
      HP: 1/63; Temp HP: 10; Surges: 8; Surge Value: 16
      AC: 23; Action Points: 0
      Conditions:
        +1 defense bonus (until end of this turn).
      Shift (move action, at_will):
        Ragnarok gains +1 defense bonus (until end of next turn).
      Brash Strike (standard action, at_will):
        Attacks Soldier with 26 vs. 21 AC (1d20+10; rolled 16).
        Hits: 21 damage (1d10[brutal 2]+12; rolled 9).
        Soldier has -9 hp remaining (12 hp - 21 damage).
        Ragnarok gains 0 temp hp (had 10; applied 4).
        Soldier gains combat advantage (until start of next turn).
      +1 defense bonus expires.
    Soldier has died!
    
  Heroes win!
  Ragnarok takes a short rest.
    Ragnarok has 1 hp; wants at least 55 hp (maximum is 63 hp).
      Ragnarok spends a healing surge (7 remaining).
      Ragnarok heals 16 hp (1 hp -> 17 hp; 0 hp wasted).
      Ragnarok spends a healing surge (6 remaining).
      Ragnarok heals 16 hp (17 hp -> 33 hp; 0 hp wasted).
      Ragnarok spends a healing surge (5 remaining).
      Ragnarok heals 16 hp (33 hp -> 49 hp; 0 hp wasted).
      Ragnarok spends a healing surge (4 remaining).
      Ragnarok heals 16 hp (49 hp -> 63 hp; 2 hp wasted).
    Temporary hit points expire.
    Powers recharge:
      Distracting Spate recharges.
      Crushing Blow recharges.
      Second Wind recharges.
    Conditions expire:
      +1 defense bonus expires.
    Milestone:
      Ragnarok gains an action point.
      Meliorating Scale Armor +1: enhancement increases to +2.
  
FIGHT #3: Level 5 Ragnarok VS. Level 7 Soldier
  Roll initiative!
    Ragnarok rolls 7 initiative (1d20+3; rolled 4).
    Soldier rolls 10 initiative (1d20+8; rolled 2).
    Initiative order: 
      Soldier
      Ragnarok
  
  Round 1:
    Soldier's turn:
      HP: 80/80; Temp HP: 0; Surges: 1; Surge Value: 20
      AC: 23; Action Points: 0
      Soldier Encounter Attack (standard action, encounter):
        Attacks Ragnarok with 25 vs. 23 AC (1d20+14; rolled 11).
        Hits: 23 damage (3d10+5; rolled 9, 3, 6).
        Ragnarok has 40 hp remaining (63 hp - 23 damage).
        Soldier Encounter Attack has been expended.
    Ragnarok's turn:
      HP: 40/63; Temp HP: 0; Surges: 4; Surge Value: 16
      AC: 23; Action Points: 1
      Crushing Surge (standard action, at_will):
        Attacks Soldier with 17 vs. 23 AC (1d20+8; rolled 9).
        Misses.
        Ragnarok gains 4 temp hp (had 0; applied 4).
      Shift (move action, at_will):
        Ragnarok gains +1 defense bonus (until end of next turn).
      Second Wind (minor action, encounter):
        Ragnarok spends a healing surge (3 remaining).
        Ragnarok heals 16 hp (40 hp -> 56 hp; 0 hp wasted).
        Ragnarok gains +2 defense bonus (until end of next turn).
        Second Wind has been expended.
      Spend Action Point (free action, encounter):
        Ragnarok spends an action point (0 remaining).
        Ragnarok gains a standard action.
        Spend Action Point has been expended.
      Crushing Blow (standard action, encounter):
        Attacks Soldier with 25 vs. 23 AC (1d20+8; rolled 17).
        Hits: 31 damage (2d10[brutal 2]+12; rolled 1, 9, 10).
        Soldier has 49 hp remaining (80 hp - 31 damage).
        Ragnarok gains 0 temp hp (had 4; applied 4).
        Crushing Blow has been expended.
    
  Round 2:
    Soldier's turn:
      HP: 49/80; Temp HP: 0; Surges: 1; Surge Value: 20
      AC: 23; Action Points: 0
      Soldier Basic Attack (standard action, at_will):
        Attacks Ragnarok with 17 vs. 26 AC (1d20+14; rolled 3).
        Misses.
    Ragnarok's turn:
      HP: 56/63; Temp HP: 4; Surges: 3; Surge Value: 16
      AC: 26; Action Points: 0
      Conditions:
        +1 defense bonus (until end of this turn).
        +2 defense bonus (until end of this turn).
      Shift (move action, at_will):
        Ragnarok gains +1 defense bonus (until end of next turn).
      Distracting Spate (standard action, encounter):
        Attacks Soldier with 13 vs. 23 AC (1d20+8; rolled 5).
        Misses.
        Distracting Spate has been expended.
      +1 defense bonus expires.
      +2 defense bonus expires.
    
  Round 3:
    Soldier's turn:
      HP: 49/80; Temp HP: 0; Surges: 1; Surge Value: 20
      AC: 23; Action Points: 0
      Soldier Basic Attack (standard action, at_will):
        Attacks Ragnarok with 32 vs. 24 AC (1d20+14; rolled 18).
        Hits: 10 damage (2d6+5; rolled 4, 1).
        Ragnarok deflects 4 damage; 6 gets through (4 temp hp - 10 damage).
        Ragnarok has 50 hp remaining (56 hp - 6 damage).
    Ragnarok's turn:
      HP: 50/63; Temp HP: 0; Surges: 3; Surge Value: 16
      AC: 24; Action Points: 0
      Conditions:
        +1 defense bonus (until end of this turn).
      Crushing Surge (standard action, at_will):
        Attacks Soldier with 22 vs. 23 AC (1d20+8; rolled 14).
        Misses.
        Ragnarok gains 4 temp hp (had 0; applied 4).
      Shift (move action, at_will):
        Ragnarok gains +1 defense bonus (until end of next turn).
      +1 defense bonus expires.
    
  Round 4:
    Soldier's turn:
      HP: 49/80; Temp HP: 0; Surges: 1; Surge Value: 20
      AC: 23; Action Points: 0
      Soldier Basic Attack (standard action, at_will):
        Attacks Ragnarok with 24 vs. 24 AC (1d20+14; rolled 10).
        Hits: 10 damage (2d6+5; rolled 1, 4).
        Ragnarok deflects 4 damage; 6 gets through (4 temp hp - 10 damage).
        Ragnarok has 44 hp remaining (50 hp - 6 damage).
    Ragnarok's turn:
      HP: 44/63; Temp HP: 0; Surges: 3; Surge Value: 16
      AC: 24; Action Points: 0
      Conditions:
        +1 defense bonus (until end of this turn).
      Shift (move action, at_will):
        Ragnarok gains +1 defense bonus (until end of next turn).
      Brash Strike (standard action, at_will):
        Attacks Soldier with 23 vs. 23 AC (1d20+10; rolled 13).
        Hits: 22 damage (1d10[brutal 2]+12; rolled 10).
        Soldier has 27 hp remaining (49 hp - 22 damage).
        Ragnarok gains 4 temp hp (had 0; applied 4).
        Soldier gains combat advantage (until start of next turn).
      +1 defense bonus expires.
    
  Round 5:
    Soldier's turn:
      HP: 27/80; Temp HP: 0; Surges: 1; Surge Value: 20
      AC: 23; Action Points: 0
      Conditions:
        Combat advantage (until start of next turn).
      Soldier Basic Attack (standard action, at_will):
        Attacks Ragnarok with 31 vs. 24 AC (1d20+16; rolled 15).
        Hits: 11 damage (2d6+5; rolled 4, 2).
        Ragnarok deflects 4 damage; 7 gets through (4 temp hp - 11 damage).
        Ragnarok has 37 hp remaining (44 hp - 7 damage).
    Ragnarok's turn:
      HP: 37/63; Temp HP: 0; Surges: 3; Surge Value: 16
      AC: 24; Action Points: 0
      Combat advantage expires.
      Conditions:
        +1 defense bonus (until end of this turn).
      Shift (move action, at_will):
        Ragnarok gains +1 defense bonus (until end of next turn).
      Crushing Surge (standard action, at_will):
        Attacks Soldier with 12 vs. 23 AC (1d20+8; rolled 4).
        Misses.
        Ragnarok gains 4 temp hp (had 0; applied 4).
      +1 defense bonus expires.
    
  Round 6:
    Soldier's turn:
      HP: 27/80; Temp HP: 0; Surges: 1; Surge Value: 20
      AC: 23; Action Points: 0
      Soldier Basic Attack (standard action, at_will):
        Attacks Ragnarok with 15 vs. 24 AC (1d20+14; rolled 1).
        Misses.
    Ragnarok's turn:
      HP: 37/63; Temp HP: 4; Surges: 3; Surge Value: 16
      AC: 24; Action Points: 0
      Conditions:
        +1 defense bonus (until end of this turn).
      Brash Strike (standard action, at_will):
        Attacks Soldier with 28 vs. 23 AC (1d20+10; rolled 18).
        Hits: 17 damage (1d10[brutal 2]+12; rolled 5).
        Soldier has 10 hp remaining (27 hp - 17 damage).
        Ragnarok gains 0 temp hp (had 4; applied 4).
        Soldier gains combat advantage (until start of next turn).
      Shift (move action, at_will):
        Ragnarok gains +1 defense bonus (until end of next turn).
      +1 defense bonus expires.
    
  Round 7:
    Soldier's turn:
      HP: 10/80; Temp HP: 0; Surges: 1; Surge Value: 20
      AC: 23; Action Points: 0
      Conditions:
        Combat advantage (until start of next turn).
      Soldier Basic Attack (standard action, at_will):
        Attacks Ragnarok with 29 vs. 24 AC (1d20+16; rolled 13).
        Hits: 8 damage (2d6+5; rolled 2, 1).
        Ragnarok deflects 4 damage; 4 gets through (4 temp hp - 8 damage).
        Ragnarok has 33 hp remaining (37 hp - 4 damage).
    Ragnarok's turn:
      HP: 33/63; Temp HP: 0; Surges: 3; Surge Value: 16
      AC: 24; Action Points: 0
      Combat advantage expires.
      Conditions:
        +1 defense bonus (until end of this turn).
      Shift (move action, at_will):
        Ragnarok gains +1 defense bonus (until end of next turn).
      Crushing Surge (standard action, at_will):
        Attacks Soldier with 21 vs. 23 AC (1d20+8; rolled 13).
        Misses.
        Ragnarok gains 4 temp hp (had 0; applied 4).
      +1 defense bonus expires.
    
  Round 8:
    Soldier's turn:
      HP: 10/80; Temp HP: 0; Surges: 1; Surge Value: 20
      AC: 23; Action Points: 0
      Soldier Basic Attack (standard action, at_will):
        Attacks Ragnarok with 27 vs. 24 AC (1d20+14; rolled 13).
        Hits: 12 damage (2d6+5; rolled 6, 1).
        Ragnarok deflects 4 damage; 8 gets through (4 temp hp - 12 damage).
        Ragnarok has 25 hp remaining (33 hp - 8 damage).
    Ragnarok's turn:
      HP: 25/63; Temp HP: 0; Surges: 3; Surge Value: 16
      AC: 24; Action Points: 0
      Conditions:
        +1 defense bonus (until end of this turn).
      Crushing Surge (standard action, at_will):
        Attacks Soldier with 22 vs. 23 AC (1d20+8; rolled 14).
        Misses.
        Ragnarok gains 4 temp hp (had 0; applied 4).
      Shift (move action, at_will):
        Ragnarok gains +1 defense bonus (until end of next turn).
      +1 defense bonus expires.
    
  Round 9:
    Soldier's turn:
      HP: 10/80; Temp HP: 0; Surges: 1; Surge Value: 20
      AC: 23; Action Points: 0
      Soldier Basic Attack (standard action, at_will):
        Attacks Ragnarok with 27 vs. 24 AC (1d20+14; rolled 13).
        Hits: 13 damage (2d6+5; rolled 5, 3).
        Ragnarok deflects 4 damage; 9 gets through (4 temp hp - 13 damage).
        Ragnarok has 16 hp remaining (25 hp - 9 damage).
    Ragnarok's turn:
      HP: 16/63; Temp HP: 0; Surges: 3; Surge Value: 16
      AC: 24; Action Points: 0
      Conditions:
        +1 defense bonus (until end of this turn).
      Crushing Surge (standard action, at_will):
        Attacks Soldier with 19 vs. 23 AC (1d20+8; rolled 11).
        Misses.
        Ragnarok gains 4 temp hp (had 0; applied 4).
      Shift (move action, at_will):
        Ragnarok gains +1 defense bonus (until end of next turn).
      +1 defense bonus expires.
    
  Round 10:
    Soldier's turn:
      HP: 10/80; Temp HP: 0; Surges: 1; Surge Value: 20
      AC: 23; Action Points: 0
      Soldier Basic Attack (standard action, at_will):
        Attacks Ragnarok with 21 vs. 24 AC (1d20+14; rolled 7).
        Misses.
    Ragnarok's turn:
      HP: 16/63; Temp HP: 4; Surges: 3; Surge Value: 16
      AC: 24; Action Points: 0
      Conditions:
        +1 defense bonus (until end of this turn).
      Brash Strike (standard action, at_will):
        Attacks Soldier with 18 vs. 23 AC (1d20+10; rolled 8).
        Misses.
        Soldier gains combat advantage (until start of next turn).
      Shift (move action, at_will):
        Ragnarok gains +1 defense bonus (until end of next turn).
      +1 defense bonus expires.
    
  Round 11:
    Soldier's turn:
      HP: 10/80; Temp HP: 0; Surges: 1; Surge Value: 20
      AC: 23; Action Points: 0
      Conditions:
        Combat advantage (until start of next turn).
      Soldier Basic Attack (standard action, at_will):
        Attacks Ragnarok with 22 vs. 24 AC (1d20+16; rolled 6).
        Misses.
    Ragnarok's turn:
      HP: 16/63; Temp HP: 4; Surges: 3; Surge Value: 16
      AC: 24; Action Points: 0
      Combat advantage expires.
      Conditions:
        +1 defense bonus (until end of this turn).
      Shift (move action, at_will):
        Ragnarok gains +1 defense bonus (until end of next turn).
      Brash Strike (standard action, at_will):
        Attacks Soldier with 15 vs. 23 AC (1d20+10; rolled 5).
        Misses.
        Soldier gains combat advantage (until start of next turn).
      +1 defense bonus expires.
    
  Round 12:
    Soldier's turn:
      HP: 10/80; Temp HP: 0; Surges: 1; Surge Value: 20
      AC: 23; Action Points: 0
      Conditions:
        Combat advantage (until start of next turn).
      Soldier Basic Attack (standard action, at_will):
        Attacks Ragnarok with 27 vs. 24 AC (1d20+16; rolled 11).
        Hits: 16 damage (2d6+5; rolled 6, 5).
        Ragnarok deflects 4 damage; 12 gets through (4 temp hp - 16 damage).
        Ragnarok has 4 hp remaining (16 hp - 12 damage).
    Ragnarok's turn:
      HP: 4/63; Temp HP: 0; Surges: 3; Surge Value: 16
      AC: 24; Action Points: 0
      Combat advantage expires.
      Conditions:
        +1 defense bonus (until end of this turn).
      Shift (move action, at_will):
        Ragnarok gains +1 defense bonus (until end of next turn).
      Brash Strike (standard action, at_will):
        Attacks Soldier with 24 vs. 23 AC (1d20+10; rolled 14).
        Hits: 16 damage (1d10[brutal 2]+12; rolled 4).
        Soldier has -6 hp remaining (10 hp - 16 damage).
        Ragnarok gains 4 temp hp (had 0; applied 4).
        Soldier gains combat advantage (until start of next turn).
      +1 defense bonus expires.
    Soldier has died!
    
  Heroes win!
  Ragnarok takes a short rest.
    Ragnarok has 4 hp; wants at least 55 hp (maximum is 63 hp).
      Ragnarok spends a healing surge (2 remaining).
      Ragnarok heals 16 hp (4 hp -> 20 hp; 0 hp wasted).
      Ragnarok spends a healing surge (1 remaining).
      Ragnarok heals 16 hp (20 hp -> 36 hp; 0 hp wasted).
      Ragnarok spends a healing surge (0 remaining).
      Ragnarok heals 16 hp (36 hp -> 52 hp; 0 hp wasted).
      Ragnarok is out of healing surges.
    Temporary hit points expire.
    Powers recharge:
      Distracting Spate recharges.
      Crushing Blow recharges.
      Spend Action Point recharges.
      Second Wind recharges.
    Conditions expire:
      +1 defense bonus expires.
  
FIGHT #4: Level 5 Ragnarok VS. Level 5 Soldier
  Roll initiative!
    Ragnarok rolls 21 initiative (1d20+3; rolled 18).
    Soldier rolls 23 initiative (1d20+6; rolled 17).
    Initiative order: 
      Soldier
      Ragnarok
  
  Round 1:
    Soldier's turn:
      HP: 63/63; Temp HP: 0; Surges: 1; Surge Value: 15
      AC: 21; Action Points: 0
      Soldier Basic Attack (standard action, at_will):
        Attacks Ragnarok with 15 vs. 23 AC (1d20+12; rolled 3).
        Misses.
    Ragnarok's turn:
      HP: 52/63; Temp HP: 0; Surges: 0; Surge Value: 16
      AC: 23; Action Points: 0
      Shift (move action, at_will):
        Ragnarok gains +1 defense bonus (until end of next turn).
      Crushing Surge (standard action, at_will):
        Attacks Soldier with 19 vs. 21 AC (1d20+8; rolled 11).
        Misses.
        Ragnarok gains 4 temp hp (had 0; applied 4).
    
  Round 2:
    Soldier's turn:
      HP: 63/63; Temp HP: 0; Surges: 1; Surge Value: 15
      AC: 21; Action Points: 0
      Soldier Encounter Attack (standard action, encounter):
        Attacks Ragnarok with 13 vs. 24 AC (1d20+12; rolled 1).
        Misses.
        Soldier Encounter Attack has been expended.
    Ragnarok's turn:
      HP: 52/63; Temp HP: 4; Surges: 0; Surge Value: 16
      AC: 24; Action Points: 0
      Conditions:
        +1 defense bonus (until end of this turn).
      Brash Strike (standard action, at_will):
        Attacks Soldier with 15 vs. 21 AC (1d20+10; rolled 5).
        Misses.
        Soldier gains combat advantage (until start of next turn).
      Shift (move action, at_will):
        Ragnarok gains +1 defense bonus (until end of next turn).
      +1 defense bonus expires.
    
  Round 3:
    Soldier's turn:
      HP: 63/63; Temp HP: 0; Surges: 1; Surge Value: 15
      AC: 21; Action Points: 0
      Conditions:
        Combat advantage (until start of next turn).
      Soldier Basic Attack (standard action, at_will):
        Attacks Ragnarok with 16 vs. 24 AC (1d20+14; rolled 2).
        Misses.
    Ragnarok's turn:
      HP: 52/63; Temp HP: 4; Surges: 0; Surge Value: 16
      AC: 24; Action Points: 0
      Combat advantage expires.
      Conditions:
        +1 defense bonus (until end of this turn).
      Crushing Blow (standard action, encounter):
        Attacks Soldier with 13 vs. 21 AC (1d20+8; rolled 5).
        Misses.
        Crushing Blow has been expended.
      Shift (move action, at_will):
        Ragnarok gains +1 defense bonus (until end of next turn).
      +1 defense bonus expires.
    
  Round 4:
    Soldier's turn:
      HP: 63/63; Temp HP: 0; Surges: 1; Surge Value: 15
      AC: 21; Action Points: 0
      Soldier Basic Attack (standard action, at_will):
        Attacks Ragnarok with 21 vs. 24 AC (1d20+12; rolled 9).
        Misses.
    Ragnarok's turn:
      HP: 52/63; Temp HP: 4; Surges: 0; Surge Value: 16
      AC: 24; Action Points: 0
      Conditions:
        +1 defense bonus (until end of this turn).
      Brash Strike (standard action, at_will):
        Attacks Soldier with 15 vs. 21 AC (1d20+10; rolled 5).
        Misses.
        Soldier gains combat advantage (until start of next turn).
      Shift (move action, at_will):
        Ragnarok gains +1 defense bonus (until end of next turn).
      +1 defense bonus expires.
    
  Round 5:
    Soldier's turn:
      HP: 63/63; Temp HP: 0; Surges: 1; Surge Value: 15
      AC: 21; Action Points: 0
      Conditions:
        Combat advantage (until start of next turn).
      Soldier Basic Attack (standard action, at_will):
        Attacks Ragnarok with 19 vs. 24 AC (1d20+14; rolled 5).
        Misses.
    Ragnarok's turn:
      HP: 52/63; Temp HP: 4; Surges: 0; Surge Value: 16
      AC: 24; Action Points: 0
      Combat advantage expires.
      Conditions:
        +1 defense bonus (until end of this turn).
      Brash Strike (standard action, at_will):
        Attacks Soldier with 19 vs. 21 AC (1d20+10; rolled 9).
        Misses.
        Soldier gains combat advantage (until start of next turn).
      Shift (move action, at_will):
        Ragnarok gains +1 defense bonus (until end of next turn).
      +1 defense bonus expires.
    
  Round 6:
    Soldier's turn:
      HP: 63/63; Temp HP: 0; Surges: 1; Surge Value: 15
      AC: 21; Action Points: 0
      Conditions:
        Combat advantage (until start of next turn).
      Soldier Basic Attack (standard action, at_will):
        Attacks Ragnarok with 28 vs. 24 AC (1d20+14; rolled 14).
        Hits: 8 damage (1d10+4; rolled 4).
        Ragnarok deflects 4 damage; 4 gets through (4 temp hp - 8 damage).
        Ragnarok has 48 hp remaining (52 hp - 4 damage).
    Ragnarok's turn:
      HP: 48/63; Temp HP: 0; Surges: 0; Surge Value: 16
      AC: 24; Action Points: 0
      Combat advantage expires.
      Conditions:
        +1 defense bonus (until end of this turn).
      Brash Strike (standard action, at_will):
        Attacks Soldier with 15 vs. 21 AC (1d20+10; rolled 5).
        Misses.
        Soldier gains combat advantage (until start of next turn).
      Shift (move action, at_will):
        Ragnarok gains +1 defense bonus (until end of next turn).
      +1 defense bonus expires.
    
  Round 7:
    Soldier's turn:
      HP: 63/63; Temp HP: 0; Surges: 1; Surge Value: 15
      AC: 21; Action Points: 0
      Conditions:
        Combat advantage (until start of next turn).
      Soldier Basic Attack (standard action, at_will):
        Attacks Ragnarok with 24 vs. 24 AC (1d20+14; rolled 10).
        Hits: 10 damage (1d10+4; rolled 6).
        Ragnarok has 38 hp remaining (48 hp - 10 damage).
    Ragnarok's turn:
      HP: 38/63; Temp HP: 0; Surges: 0; Surge Value: 16
      AC: 24; Action Points: 0
      Combat advantage expires.
      Conditions:
        +1 defense bonus (until end of this turn).
      Distracting Spate (standard action, encounter):
        Attacks Soldier with 9 vs. 21 AC (1d20+8; rolled 1).
        Misses.
        Distracting Spate has been expended.
      Shift (move action, at_will):
        Ragnarok gains +1 defense bonus (until end of next turn).
      +1 defense bonus expires.
    
  Round 8:
    Soldier's turn:
      HP: 63/63; Temp HP: 0; Surges: 1; Surge Value: 15
      AC: 21; Action Points: 0
      Soldier Basic Attack (standard action, at_will):
        Attacks Ragnarok with 22 vs. 24 AC (1d20+12; rolled 10).
        Misses.
    Ragnarok's turn:
      HP: 38/63; Temp HP: 0; Surges: 0; Surge Value: 16
      AC: 24; Action Points: 0
      Conditions:
        +1 defense bonus (until end of this turn).
      Crushing Surge (standard action, at_will):
        Attacks Soldier with 11 vs. 21 AC (1d20+8; rolled 3).
        Misses.
        Ragnarok gains 4 temp hp (had 0; applied 4).
      Shift (move action, at_will):
        Ragnarok gains +1 defense bonus (until end of next turn).
      +1 defense bonus expires.
    
  Round 9:
    Soldier's turn:
      HP: 63/63; Temp HP: 0; Surges: 1; Surge Value: 15
      AC: 21; Action Points: 0
      Soldier Basic Attack (standard action, at_will):
        Attacks Ragnarok with 31 vs. 24 AC (1d20+12; rolled 19).
        Hits: 5 damage (1d10+4; rolled 1).
        Ragnarok deflects 4 damage; 1 gets through (4 temp hp - 5 damage).
        Ragnarok has 37 hp remaining (38 hp - 1 damage).
    Ragnarok's turn:
      HP: 37/63; Temp HP: 0; Surges: 0; Surge Value: 16
      AC: 24; Action Points: 0
      Conditions:
        +1 defense bonus (until end of this turn).
      Shift (move action, at_will):
        Ragnarok gains +1 defense bonus (until end of next turn).
      Brash Strike (standard action, at_will):
        Attacks Soldier with 18 vs. 21 AC (1d20+10; rolled 8).
        Misses.
        Soldier gains combat advantage (until start of next turn).
      +1 defense bonus expires.
    
  Round 10:
    Soldier's turn:
      HP: 63/63; Temp HP: 0; Surges: 1; Surge Value: 15
      AC: 21; Action Points: 0
      Conditions:
        Combat advantage (until start of next turn).
      Soldier Basic Attack (standard action, at_will):
        Attacks Ragnarok with 27 vs. 24 AC (1d20+14; rolled 13).
        Hits: 12 damage (1d10+4; rolled 8).
        Ragnarok has 25 hp remaining (37 hp - 12 damage).
    Ragnarok's turn:
      HP: 25/63; Temp HP: 0; Surges: 0; Surge Value: 16
      AC: 24; Action Points: 0
      Combat advantage expires.
      Conditions:
        +1 defense bonus (until end of this turn).
      Brash Strike (standard action, at_will):
        Attacks Soldier with 22 vs. 21 AC (1d20+10; rolled 12).
        Hits: 21 damage (1d10[brutal 2]+12; rolled 9).
        Soldier has 42 hp remaining (63 hp - 21 damage).
        Ragnarok gains 4 temp hp (had 0; applied 4).
        Soldier gains combat advantage (until start of next turn).
      Shift (move action, at_will):
        Ragnarok gains +1 defense bonus (until end of next turn).
      +1 defense bonus expires.
    
  Round 11:
    Soldier's turn:
      HP: 42/63; Temp HP: 0; Surges: 1; Surge Value: 15
      AC: 21; Action Points: 0
      Conditions:
        Combat advantage (until start of next turn).
      Soldier Basic Attack (standard action, at_will):
        Attacks Ragnarok with 26 vs. 24 AC (1d20+14; rolled 12).
        Hits: 12 damage (1d10+4; rolled 8).
        Ragnarok deflects 4 damage; 8 gets through (4 temp hp - 12 damage).
        Ragnarok has 17 hp remaining (25 hp - 8 damage).
    Ragnarok's turn:
      HP: 17/63; Temp HP: 0; Surges: 0; Surge Value: 16
      AC: 24; Action Points: 0
      Combat advantage expires.
      Conditions:
        +1 defense bonus (until end of this turn).
      Brash Strike (standard action, at_will):
        Attacks Soldier with 17 vs. 21 AC (1d20+10; rolled 7).
        Misses.
        Soldier gains combat advantage (until start of next turn).
      Shift (move action, at_will):
        Ragnarok gains +1 defense bonus (until end of next turn).
      +1 defense bonus expires.
    
  Round 12:
    Soldier's turn:
      HP: 42/63; Temp HP: 0; Surges: 1; Surge Value: 15
      AC: 21; Action Points: 0
      Conditions:
        Combat advantage (until start of next turn).
      Soldier Basic Attack (standard action, at_will):
        Attacks Ragnarok with 26 vs. 24 AC (1d20+14; rolled 12).
        Hits: 9 damage (1d10+4; rolled 5).
        Ragnarok has 8 hp remaining (17 hp - 9 damage).
    Ragnarok's turn:
      HP: 8/63; Temp HP: 0; Surges: 0; Surge Value: 16
      AC: 24; Action Points: 0
      Combat advantage expires.
      Conditions:
        +1 defense bonus (until end of this turn).
      Crushing Surge (standard action, at_will):
        Attacks Soldier with 19 vs. 21 AC (1d20+8; rolled 11).
        Misses.
        Ragnarok gains 4 temp hp (had 0; applied 4).
      Shift (move action, at_will):
        Ragnarok gains +1 defense bonus (until end of next turn).
      +1 defense bonus expires.
    
  Round 13:
    Soldier's turn:
      HP: 42/63; Temp HP: 0; Surges: 1; Surge Value: 15
      AC: 21; Action Points: 0
      Soldier Basic Attack (standard action, at_will):
        Attacks Ragnarok with 30 vs. 24 AC (1d20+12; rolled 18).
        Hits: 8 damage (1d10+4; rolled 4).
        Ragnarok deflects 4 damage; 4 gets through (4 temp hp - 8 damage).
        Ragnarok has 4 hp remaining (8 hp - 4 damage).
    Ragnarok's turn:
      HP: 4/63; Temp HP: 0; Surges: 0; Surge Value: 16
      AC: 24; Action Points: 0
      Conditions:
        +1 defense bonus (until end of this turn).
      Crushing Surge (standard action, at_will):
        Attacks Soldier with 9 vs. 21 AC (1d20+8; rolled 1).
        Misses.
        Ragnarok gains 4 temp hp (had 0; applied 4).
      Shift (move action, at_will):
        Ragnarok gains +1 defense bonus (until end of next turn).
      +1 defense bonus expires.
    
  Round 14:
    Soldier's turn:
      HP: 42/63; Temp HP: 0; Surges: 1; Surge Value: 15
      AC: 21; Action Points: 0
      Soldier Basic Attack (standard action, at_will):
        Attacks Ragnarok with 15 vs. 24 AC (1d20+12; rolled 3).
        Misses.
    Ragnarok's turn:
      HP: 4/63; Temp HP: 4; Surges: 0; Surge Value: 16
      AC: 24; Action Points: 0
      Conditions:
        +1 defense bonus (until end of this turn).
      Shift (move action, at_will):
        Ragnarok gains +1 defense bonus (until end of next turn).
      Brash Strike (standard action, at_will):
        Attacks Soldier with 21 vs. 21 AC (1d20+10; rolled 11).
        Hits: 22 damage (1d10[brutal 2]+12; rolled 1, 10).
        Soldier has 20 hp remaining (42 hp - 22 damage).
        Ragnarok gains 0 temp hp (had 4; applied 4).
        Soldier gains combat advantage (until start of next turn).
      +1 defense bonus expires.
    
  Round 15:
    Soldier's turn:
      HP: 20/63; Temp HP: 0; Surges: 1; Surge Value: 15
      AC: 21; Action Points: 0
      Conditions:
        Combat advantage (until start of next turn).
      Soldier Basic Attack (standard action, at_will):
        Attacks Ragnarok with 15 vs. 24 AC (1d20+14; rolled 1).
        Misses.
    Ragnarok's turn:
      HP: 4/63; Temp HP: 4; Surges: 0; Surge Value: 16
      AC: 24; Action Points: 0
      Combat advantage expires.
      Conditions:
        +1 defense bonus (until end of this turn).
      Shift (move action, at_will):
        Ragnarok gains +1 defense bonus (until end of next turn).
      Brash Strike (standard action, at_will):
        Attacks Soldier with 24 vs. 21 AC (1d20+10; rolled 14).
        Hits: 15 damage (1d10[brutal 2]+12; rolled 3).
        Soldier has 5 hp remaining (20 hp - 15 damage).
        Ragnarok gains 0 temp hp (had 4; applied 4).
        Soldier gains combat advantage (until start of next turn).
      +1 defense bonus expires.
    
  Round 16:
    Soldier's turn:
      HP: 5/63; Temp HP: 0; Surges: 1; Surge Value: 15
      AC: 21; Action Points: 0
      Conditions:
        Combat advantage (until start of next turn).
      Soldier Basic Attack (standard action, at_will):
        Attacks Ragnarok with 27 vs. 24 AC (1d20+14; rolled 13).
        Hits: 10 damage (1d10+4; rolled 6).
        Ragnarok deflects 4 damage; 6 gets through (4 temp hp - 10 damage).
        Ragnarok has -2 hp remaining (4 hp - 6 damage).
    Ragnarok's turn:
      HP: -2/63; Temp HP: 0; Surges: 0; Surge Value: 16
      AC: 24; Action Points: 0
      Combat advantage expires.
      Conditions:
        +1 defense bonus (until end of this turn).
      Ragnarok is dying (0 death saves failed).
        Rolls death saving throw and gets a 2 (1d20; rolled 2).
        Fails. 2 failures remaining before death.
      +1 defense bonus expires.
    
  Round 17:
    Soldier's turn:
      HP: 5/63; Temp HP: 0; Surges: 1; Surge Value: 15
      AC: 21; Action Points: 0
      Soldier Basic Attack (standard action, at_will):
        Attacks Ragnarok with 20 vs. 23 AC (1d20+12; rolled 8).
        Misses.
    Ragnarok's turn:
      HP: -2/63; Temp HP: 0; Surges: 0; Surge Value: 16
      AC: 23; Action Points: 0
      Ragnarok is dying (1 death saves failed).
        Rolls death saving throw and gets a 4 (1d20; rolled 4).
        Fails. 1 failures remaining before death.
    
  Round 18:
    Soldier's turn:
      HP: 5/63; Temp HP: 0; Surges: 1; Surge Value: 15
      AC: 21; Action Points: 0
      Soldier Basic Attack (standard action, at_will):
        Attacks Ragnarok with 27 vs. 23 AC (1d20+12; rolled 15).
        Hits: 13 damage (1d10+4; rolled 9).
        Ragnarok has -15 hp remaining (-2 hp - 13 damage).
    Ragnarok's turn:
      HP: -15/63; Temp HP: 0; Surges: 0; Surge Value: 16
      AC: 23; Action Points: 0
      Ragnarok is dying (2 death saves failed).
        Rolls death saving throw and gets a 12 (1d20; rolled 12).
        Passes.
    
  Round 19:
    Soldier's turn:
      HP: 5/63; Temp HP: 0; Surges: 1; Surge Value: 15
      AC: 21; Action Points: 0
      Soldier Basic Attack (standard action, at_will):
        Attacks Ragnarok with 25 vs. 23 AC (1d20+12; rolled 13).
        Hits: 11 damage (1d10+4; rolled 7).
        Ragnarok has -26 hp remaining (-15 hp - 11 damage).
    Ragnarok's turn:
      HP: -26/63; Temp HP: 0; Surges: 0; Surge Value: 16
      AC: 23; Action Points: 0
      Ragnarok is dying (2 death saves failed).
        Rolls death saving throw and gets a 15 (1d20; rolled 15).
        Passes.
    
  Round 20:
    Soldier's turn:
      HP: 5/63; Temp HP: 0; Surges: 1; Surge Value: 15
      AC: 21; Action Points: 0
      Soldier Basic Attack (standard action, at_will):
        Attacks Ragnarok with 22 vs. 23 AC (1d20+12; rolled 10).
        Misses.
    Ragnarok's turn:
      HP: -26/63; Temp HP: 0; Surges: 0; Surge Value: 16
      AC: 23; Action Points: 0
      Ragnarok is dying (2 death saves failed).
        Rolls death saving throw and gets a 7 (1d20; rolled 7).
        Fails. 0 failures remaining before death.
    
  Villains win!
```
[/sblock]
[sblock=Example of 4 fight(s) survived (2.8% chance)

```
FIGHT #1: Level 5 Ragnarok VS. Level 8 Soldier
  Roll initiative!
    Ragnarok rolls 17 initiative (1d20+3; rolled 14).
    Soldier rolls 19 initiative (1d20+9; rolled 10).
    Initiative order: 
      Soldier
      Ragnarok
  
  Round 1:
    Soldier's turn:
      HP: 89/89; Temp HP: 0; Surges: 1; Surge Value: 22
      AC: 24; Action Points: 0
      Soldier Basic Attack (standard action, at_will):
        Attacks Ragnarok with 27 vs. 22 AC (1d20+15; rolled 12).
        Hits: 11 damage (2d6+5; rolled 2, 4).
        Ragnarok has 52 hp remaining (63 hp - 11 damage).
    Ragnarok's turn:
      HP: 52/63; Temp HP: 0; Surges: 13; Surge Value: 16
      AC: 22; Action Points: 1
      Crushing Blow (standard action, encounter):
        Attacks Soldier with 21 vs. 24 AC (1d20+8; rolled 13).
        Misses.
        Crushing Blow has been expended.
      Rain Of Steel (minor action, daily):
        Ragnarok gains Rain of Steel (stance).
        Rain Of Steel has been expended.
      Shift (move action, at_will):
        Ragnarok gains +1 defense bonus (until end of next turn).
      Spend Action Point (free action, encounter):
        Ragnarok spends an action point (0 remaining).
        Ragnarok gains a standard action.
        Spend Action Point has been expended.
      Brash Strike (standard action, at_will):
        Attacks Soldier with 11 vs. 24 AC (1d20+10; rolled 1).
        Misses.
        Soldier gains combat advantage (until start of next turn).
    
  Round 2:
    Soldier's turn:
      HP: 89/89; Temp HP: 0; Surges: 1; Surge Value: 22
      AC: 24; Action Points: 0
      Rain of Steel:
        Soldier takes 10 damage (1d10[brutal 2]; rolled 10).
        Soldier has 79 hp remaining (89 hp - 10 damage).
      Conditions:
        Combat advantage (until start of next turn).
      Soldier Encounter Attack (standard action, encounter):
        Attacks Ragnarok with 34 vs. 23 AC (1d20+17; rolled 17).
        Hits: 26 damage (3d10+5; rolled 6, 6, 9).
        Ragnarok has 26 hp remaining (52 hp - 26 damage).
        Soldier Encounter Attack has been expended.
    Ragnarok's turn:
      HP: 26/63; Temp HP: 0; Surges: 13; Surge Value: 16
      AC: 23; Action Points: 0
      Combat advantage expires.
      Conditions:
        Rain of steel (stance).
        +1 defense bonus (until end of this turn).
      Shift (move action, at_will):
        Ragnarok gains +1 defense bonus (until end of next turn).
      Distracting Spate (standard action, encounter):
        Attacks Soldier with 24 vs. 24 AC (1d20+8; rolled 16).
        Hits: 24 damage (2d10[brutal 2]+8; rolled 1, 6, 10).
        Soldier has 55 hp remaining (79 hp - 24 damage).
        Ragnarok gains 4 temp hp (had 0; applied 4).
        Ragnarok gains combat advantage (until end of next turn).
        Distracting Spate has been expended.
      Second Wind (minor action, encounter):
        Ragnarok spends a healing surge (12 remaining).
        Ragnarok heals 16 hp (26 hp -> 42 hp; 0 hp wasted).
        Ragnarok gains +2 defense bonus (until end of next turn).
        Second Wind has been expended.
      +1 defense bonus expires.
    
  Round 3:
    Soldier's turn:
      HP: 55/89; Temp HP: 0; Surges: 1; Surge Value: 22
      AC: 24; Action Points: 0
      Rain of Steel:
        Soldier takes 5 damage (1d10[brutal 2]; rolled 1, 5).
        Soldier has 50 hp remaining (55 hp - 5 damage).
      Soldier Basic Attack (standard action, at_will):
        Attacks Ragnarok with 25 vs. 25 AC (1d20+15; rolled 10).
        Hits: 9 damage (2d6+5; rolled 2, 2).
        Ragnarok deflects 4 damage; 5 gets through (4 temp hp - 9 damage).
        Ragnarok has 37 hp remaining (42 hp - 5 damage).
    Ragnarok's turn:
      HP: 37/63; Temp HP: 0; Surges: 12; Surge Value: 16
      AC: 25; Action Points: 0
      Conditions:
        Rain of steel (stance).
        +1 defense bonus (until end of this turn).
        Combat advantage (until end of this turn).
        +2 defense bonus (until end of this turn).
      Shift (move action, at_will):
        Ragnarok gains +1 defense bonus (until end of next turn).
      Knee Breaker (standard action, daily):
        Attacks Soldier with 11 vs. 24 AC (1d20+10; rolled 1).
        Misses: 10 damage (half of 2d10[brutal 2]+12; rolled 3, 5).
        Soldier has 40 hp remaining (50 hp - 10 damage).
        Ragnarok gains 4 temp hp (had 0; applied 4).
        Knee Breaker has been expended.
      +1 defense bonus expires.
      Combat advantage expires.
      +2 defense bonus expires.
    
  Round 4:
    Soldier's turn:
      HP: 40/89; Temp HP: 0; Surges: 1; Surge Value: 22
      AC: 24; Action Points: 0
      Rain of Steel:
        Soldier takes 6 damage (1d10[brutal 2]; rolled 6).
        Soldier has 34 hp remaining (40 hp - 6 damage).
      Soldier Basic Attack (standard action, at_will):
        Attacks Ragnarok with 18 vs. 23 AC (1d20+15; rolled 3).
        Misses.
    Ragnarok's turn:
      HP: 37/63; Temp HP: 4; Surges: 12; Surge Value: 16
      AC: 23; Action Points: 0
      Conditions:
        Rain of steel (stance).
        +1 defense bonus (until end of this turn).
      Brash Strike (standard action, at_will):
        Attacks Soldier with 29 vs. 24 AC (1d20+10; rolled 19).
        Hits: 20 damage (1d10[brutal 2]+12; rolled 2, 8).
        Soldier has 14 hp remaining (34 hp - 20 damage).
        Ragnarok gains 0 temp hp (had 4; applied 4).
        Soldier gains combat advantage (until start of next turn).
      Shift (move action, at_will):
        Ragnarok gains +1 defense bonus (until end of next turn).
      +1 defense bonus expires.
    
  Round 5:
    Soldier's turn:
      HP: 14/89; Temp HP: 0; Surges: 1; Surge Value: 22
      AC: 24; Action Points: 0
      Rain of Steel:
        Soldier takes 10 damage (1d10[brutal 2]; rolled 10).
        Soldier has 4 hp remaining (14 hp - 10 damage).
      Conditions:
        Combat advantage (until start of next turn).
      Soldier Basic Attack (standard action, at_will):
        Attacks Ragnarok with 18 vs. 23 AC (1d20+17; rolled 1).
        Misses.
    Ragnarok's turn:
      HP: 37/63; Temp HP: 4; Surges: 12; Surge Value: 16
      AC: 23; Action Points: 0
      Combat advantage expires.
      Conditions:
        Rain of steel (stance).
        +1 defense bonus (until end of this turn).
      Brash Strike (standard action, at_will):
        Attacks Soldier with 24 vs. 24 AC (1d20+10; rolled 14).
        Hits: 20 damage (1d10[brutal 2]+12; rolled 2, 2, 2, 8).
        Soldier has -16 hp remaining (4 hp - 20 damage).
        Ragnarok gains 0 temp hp (had 4; applied 4).
        Soldier gains combat advantage (until start of next turn).
      +1 defense bonus expires.
    Soldier has died!
    
  Heroes win!
  Ragnarok takes a short rest.
    Ragnarok has 37 hp; wants at least 55 hp (maximum is 63 hp).
      Ragnarok spends a healing surge (11 remaining).
      Ragnarok heals 16 hp (37 hp -> 53 hp; 0 hp wasted).
      Ragnarok spends a healing surge (10 remaining).
      Ragnarok heals 16 hp (53 hp -> 63 hp; 6 hp wasted).
    Temporary hit points expire.
    Powers recharge:
      Distracting Spate recharges.
      Crushing Blow recharges.
      Spend Action Point recharges.
      Second Wind recharges.
    Conditions expire:
      Rain of steel expires.
  
FIGHT #2: Level 5 Ragnarok VS. Level 5 Soldier
  Roll initiative!
    Ragnarok rolls 5 initiative (1d20+3; rolled 2).
    Soldier rolls 24 initiative (1d20+6; rolled 18).
    Initiative order: 
      Soldier
      Ragnarok
  
  Round 1:
    Soldier's turn:
      HP: 63/63; Temp HP: 0; Surges: 1; Surge Value: 15
      AC: 21; Action Points: 0
      Soldier Basic Attack (standard action, at_will):
        Attacks Ragnarok with 24 vs. 22 AC (1d20+12; rolled 12).
        Hits: 14 damage (1d10+4; rolled 10).
        Ragnarok has 49 hp remaining (63 hp - 14 damage).
    Ragnarok's turn:
      HP: 49/63; Temp HP: 0; Surges: 10; Surge Value: 16
      AC: 22; Action Points: 0
      Shift (move action, at_will):
        Ragnarok gains +1 defense bonus (until end of next turn).
      Crushing Blow (standard action, encounter):
        Attacks Soldier with 14 vs. 21 AC (1d20+8; rolled 6).
        Misses.
        Crushing Blow has been expended.
    
  Round 2:
    Soldier's turn:
      HP: 63/63; Temp HP: 0; Surges: 1; Surge Value: 15
      AC: 21; Action Points: 0
      Soldier Encounter Attack (standard action, encounter):
        Attacks Ragnarok with 31 vs. 23 AC (1d20+12; rolled 19).
        Hits: 23 damage (3d8+4; rolled 6, 8, 5).
        Ragnarok has 26 hp remaining (49 hp - 23 damage).
        Soldier Encounter Attack has been expended.
    Ragnarok's turn:
      HP: 26/63; Temp HP: 0; Surges: 10; Surge Value: 16
      AC: 23; Action Points: 0
      Conditions:
        +1 defense bonus (until end of this turn).
      Shift (move action, at_will):
        Ragnarok gains +1 defense bonus (until end of next turn).
      Distracting Spate (standard action, encounter):
        Attacks Soldier with 28 vs. 21 AC (1d20+8; rolled 20).
        Crits: 39 damage (2d10[brutal 2, max]+8 + 1d12; rolled max + 11).
        Soldier has 24 hp remaining (63 hp - 39 damage).
        Ragnarok gains 4 temp hp (had 0; applied 4).
        Ragnarok gains combat advantage (until end of next turn).
        Distracting Spate has been expended.
      Second Wind (minor action, encounter):
        Ragnarok spends a healing surge (9 remaining).
        Ragnarok heals 16 hp (26 hp -> 42 hp; 0 hp wasted).
        Ragnarok gains +2 defense bonus (until end of next turn).
        Second Wind has been expended.
      +1 defense bonus expires.
    
  Round 3:
    Soldier's turn:
      HP: 24/63; Temp HP: 0; Surges: 1; Surge Value: 15
      AC: 21; Action Points: 0
      Soldier Basic Attack (standard action, at_will):
        Attacks Ragnarok with 31 vs. 25 AC (1d20+12; rolled 19).
        Hits: 8 damage (1d10+4; rolled 4).
        Ragnarok deflects 4 damage; 4 gets through (4 temp hp - 8 damage).
        Ragnarok has 38 hp remaining (42 hp - 4 damage).
    Ragnarok's turn:
      HP: 38/63; Temp HP: 0; Surges: 9; Surge Value: 16
      AC: 25; Action Points: 0
      Conditions:
        +1 defense bonus (until end of this turn).
        Combat advantage (until end of this turn).
        +2 defense bonus (until end of this turn).
      Crushing Surge (standard action, at_will):
        Attacks Soldier with 26 vs. 21 AC (1d20+10; rolled 16).
        Hits: 13 damage (1d10[brutal 2]+8; rolled 5).
        Soldier has 11 hp remaining (24 hp - 13 damage).
        Ragnarok gains 10 temp hp (had 0; applied 10).
      Shift (move action, at_will):
        Ragnarok gains +1 defense bonus (until end of next turn).
      +1 defense bonus expires.
      Combat advantage expires.
      +2 defense bonus expires.
    
  Round 4:
    Soldier's turn:
      HP: 11/63; Temp HP: 0; Surges: 1; Surge Value: 15
      AC: 21; Action Points: 0
      Soldier Basic Attack (standard action, at_will):
        Attacks Ragnarok with 16 vs. 23 AC (1d20+12; rolled 4).
        Misses.
    Ragnarok's turn:
      HP: 38/63; Temp HP: 10; Surges: 9; Surge Value: 16
      AC: 23; Action Points: 0
      Conditions:
        +1 defense bonus (until end of this turn).
      Brash Strike (standard action, at_will):
        Attacks Soldier with 28 vs. 21 AC (1d20+10; rolled 18).
        Hits: 21 damage (1d10[brutal 2]+12; rolled 9).
        Soldier has -10 hp remaining (11 hp - 21 damage).
        Ragnarok gains 0 temp hp (had 10; applied 4).
        Soldier gains combat advantage (until start of next turn).
      +1 defense bonus expires.
    Soldier has died!
    
  Heroes win!
  Ragnarok takes a short rest.
    Ragnarok has 38 hp; wants at least 55 hp (maximum is 63 hp).
      Ragnarok spends a healing surge (8 remaining).
      Ragnarok heals 16 hp (38 hp -> 54 hp; 0 hp wasted).
      Ragnarok spends a healing surge (7 remaining).
      Ragnarok heals 16 hp (54 hp -> 63 hp; 7 hp wasted).
    Temporary hit points expire.
    Powers recharge:
      Distracting Spate recharges.
      Crushing Blow recharges.
      Second Wind recharges.
    Milestone:
      Ragnarok gains an action point.
      Meliorating Scale Armor +1: enhancement increases to +2.
  
FIGHT #3: Level 5 Ragnarok VS. Level 7 Soldier
  Roll initiative!
    Ragnarok rolls 16 initiative (1d20+3; rolled 13).
    Soldier rolls 16 initiative (1d20+8; rolled 8).
    Tie! Resolve with initiative bonus.
      Ragnarok initiative bonus is 3.
      Soldier initiative bonus is 8.
    Initiative order: 
      Soldier
      Ragnarok
  
  Round 1:
    Soldier's turn:
      HP: 80/80; Temp HP: 0; Surges: 1; Surge Value: 20
      AC: 23; Action Points: 0
      Soldier Encounter Attack (standard action, encounter):
        Attacks Ragnarok with 34 vs. 23 AC (1d20+14; rolled 20).
        Crits: 35 damage (3d10[max]+5; rolled max).
        Ragnarok has 28 hp remaining (63 hp - 35 damage).
        Soldier Encounter Attack has been expended.
    Ragnarok's turn:
      HP: 28/63; Temp HP: 0; Surges: 7; Surge Value: 16
      AC: 23; Action Points: 1
      Shift (move action, at_will):
        Ragnarok gains +1 defense bonus (until end of next turn).
      Second Wind (minor action, encounter):
        Ragnarok spends a healing surge (6 remaining).
        Ragnarok heals 16 hp (28 hp -> 44 hp; 0 hp wasted).
        Ragnarok gains +2 defense bonus (until end of next turn).
        Second Wind has been expended.
      Brash Strike (standard action, at_will):
        Attacks Soldier with 12 vs. 23 AC (1d20+10; rolled 2).
        Misses.
        Soldier gains combat advantage (until start of next turn).
      Spend Action Point (free action, encounter):
        Ragnarok spends an action point (0 remaining).
        Ragnarok gains a standard action.
        Spend Action Point has been expended.
      Brash Strike (standard action, at_will):
        Attacks Soldier with 16 vs. 23 AC (1d20+10; rolled 6).
        Misses.
        Soldier gains combat advantage (until start of next turn).
    
  Round 2:
    Soldier's turn:
      HP: 80/80; Temp HP: 0; Surges: 1; Surge Value: 20
      AC: 23; Action Points: 0
      Conditions:
        Combat advantage (until start of next turn).
        Combat advantage (until start of next turn).
      Soldier Basic Attack (standard action, at_will):
        Attacks Ragnarok with 25 vs. 26 AC (1d20+16; rolled 9).
        Misses.
    Ragnarok's turn:
      HP: 44/63; Temp HP: 0; Surges: 6; Surge Value: 16
      AC: 26; Action Points: 0
      Combat advantage expires.
      Combat advantage expires.
      Conditions:
        +1 defense bonus (until end of this turn).
        +2 defense bonus (until end of this turn).
      Crushing Blow (standard action, encounter):
        Attacks Soldier with 23 vs. 23 AC (1d20+8; rolled 15).
        Hits: 22 damage (2d10[brutal 2]+12; rolled 3, 7).
        Soldier has 58 hp remaining (80 hp - 22 damage).
        Ragnarok gains 4 temp hp (had 0; applied 4).
        Crushing Blow has been expended.
      Shift (move action, at_will):
        Ragnarok gains +1 defense bonus (until end of next turn).
      +1 defense bonus expires.
      +2 defense bonus expires.
    
  Round 3:
    Soldier's turn:
      HP: 58/80; Temp HP: 0; Surges: 1; Surge Value: 20
      AC: 23; Action Points: 0
      Soldier Basic Attack (standard action, at_will):
        Attacks Ragnarok with 26 vs. 24 AC (1d20+14; rolled 12).
        Hits: 14 damage (2d6+5; rolled 6, 3).
        Ragnarok deflects 4 damage; 10 gets through (4 temp hp - 14 damage).
        Ragnarok has 34 hp remaining (44 hp - 10 damage).
    Ragnarok's turn:
      HP: 34/63; Temp HP: 0; Surges: 6; Surge Value: 16
      AC: 24; Action Points: 0
      Conditions:
        +1 defense bonus (until end of this turn).
      Distracting Spate (standard action, encounter):
        Attacks Soldier with 11 vs. 23 AC (1d20+8; rolled 3).
        Misses.
        Distracting Spate has been expended.
      Shift (move action, at_will):
        Ragnarok gains +1 defense bonus (until end of next turn).
      +1 defense bonus expires.
    
  Round 4:
    Soldier's turn:
      HP: 58/80; Temp HP: 0; Surges: 1; Surge Value: 20
      AC: 23; Action Points: 0
      Soldier Basic Attack (standard action, at_will):
        Attacks Ragnarok with 27 vs. 24 AC (1d20+14; rolled 13).
        Hits: 17 damage (2d6+5; rolled 6, 6).
        Ragnarok has 17 hp remaining (34 hp - 17 damage).
    Ragnarok's turn:
      HP: 17/63; Temp HP: 0; Surges: 6; Surge Value: 16
      AC: 24; Action Points: 0
      Conditions:
        +1 defense bonus (until end of this turn).
      Brash Strike (standard action, at_will):
        Attacks Soldier with 30 vs. 23 AC (1d20+10; rolled 20).
        Crits: 32 damage (1d10[brutal 2, max]+12 + 1d12; rolled max + 10).
        Soldier has 26 hp remaining (58 hp - 32 damage).
        Ragnarok gains 4 temp hp (had 0; applied 4).
        Soldier gains combat advantage (until start of next turn).
      Boundless Endurance (minor action, daily):
        Ragnarok gains regen 6 hp when bloodied (stance).
        Boundless Endurance has been expended.
      Shift (move action, at_will):
        Ragnarok gains +1 defense bonus (until end of next turn).
      +1 defense bonus expires.
    
  Round 5:
    Soldier's turn:
      HP: 26/80; Temp HP: 0; Surges: 1; Surge Value: 20
      AC: 23; Action Points: 0
      Conditions:
        Combat advantage (until start of next turn).
      Soldier Basic Attack (standard action, at_will):
        Attacks Ragnarok with 23 vs. 24 AC (1d20+16; rolled 7).
        Misses.
    Ragnarok's turn:
      HP: 17/63; Temp HP: 4; Surges: 6; Surge Value: 16
      AC: 24; Action Points: 0
      Combat advantage expires.
      Conditions:
        Regen 6 hp when bloodied (stance).
        +1 defense bonus (until end of this turn).
      Ragnarok heals 6 hp (17 hp -> 23 hp; 0 hp wasted).
      Shift (move action, at_will):
        Ragnarok gains +1 defense bonus (until end of next turn).
      Brash Strike (standard action, at_will):
        Attacks Soldier with 19 vs. 23 AC (1d20+10; rolled 9).
        Misses.
        Soldier gains combat advantage (until start of next turn).
      +1 defense bonus expires.
    
  Round 6:
    Soldier's turn:
      HP: 26/80; Temp HP: 0; Surges: 1; Surge Value: 20
      AC: 23; Action Points: 0
      Conditions:
        Combat advantage (until start of next turn).
      Soldier Basic Attack (standard action, at_will):
        Attacks Ragnarok with 31 vs. 24 AC (1d20+16; rolled 15).
        Hits: 10 damage (2d6+5; rolled 1, 4).
        Ragnarok deflects 4 damage; 6 gets through (4 temp hp - 10 damage).
        Ragnarok has 17 hp remaining (23 hp - 6 damage).
    Ragnarok's turn:
      HP: 17/63; Temp HP: 0; Surges: 6; Surge Value: 16
      AC: 24; Action Points: 0
      Combat advantage expires.
      Conditions:
        Regen 6 hp when bloodied (stance).
        +1 defense bonus (until end of this turn).
      Ragnarok heals 6 hp (17 hp -> 23 hp; 0 hp wasted).
      Shift (move action, at_will):
        Ragnarok gains +1 defense bonus (until end of next turn).
      Brash Strike (standard action, at_will):
        Attacks Soldier with 28 vs. 23 AC (1d20+10; rolled 18).
        Hits: 18 damage (1d10[brutal 2]+12; rolled 2, 6).
        Soldier has 8 hp remaining (26 hp - 18 damage).
        Ragnarok gains 4 temp hp (had 0; applied 4).
        Soldier gains combat advantage (until start of next turn).
      +1 defense bonus expires.
    
  Round 7:
    Soldier's turn:
      HP: 8/80; Temp HP: 0; Surges: 1; Surge Value: 20
      AC: 23; Action Points: 0
      Conditions:
        Combat advantage (until start of next turn).
      Soldier Basic Attack (standard action, at_will):
        Attacks Ragnarok with 22 vs. 24 AC (1d20+16; rolled 6).
        Misses.
    Ragnarok's turn:
      HP: 23/63; Temp HP: 4; Surges: 6; Surge Value: 16
      AC: 24; Action Points: 0
      Combat advantage expires.
      Conditions:
        Regen 6 hp when bloodied (stance).
        +1 defense bonus (until end of this turn).
      Ragnarok heals 6 hp (23 hp -> 29 hp; 0 hp wasted).
      Shift (move action, at_will):
        Ragnarok gains +1 defense bonus (until end of next turn).
      Brash Strike (standard action, at_will):
        Attacks Soldier with 30 vs. 23 AC (1d20+10; rolled 20).
        Crits: 25 damage (1d10[brutal 2, max]+12 + 1d12; rolled max + 3).
        Soldier has -17 hp remaining (8 hp - 25 damage).
        Ragnarok gains 0 temp hp (had 4; applied 4).
        Soldier gains combat advantage (until start of next turn).
      +1 defense bonus expires.
    Soldier has died!
    
  Heroes win!
  Ragnarok takes a short rest.
    Ragnarok has 29 hp; wants at least 55 hp (maximum is 63 hp).
      Ragnarok spends a healing surge (5 remaining).
      Ragnarok heals 16 hp (29 hp -> 45 hp; 0 hp wasted).
      Ragnarok spends a healing surge (4 remaining).
      Ragnarok heals 16 hp (45 hp -> 61 hp; 0 hp wasted).
    Temporary hit points expire.
    Powers recharge:
      Distracting Spate recharges.
      Crushing Blow recharges.
      Spend Action Point recharges.
      Second Wind recharges.
    Conditions expire:
      Regen 6 hp when bloodied expires.
      +1 defense bonus expires.
  
FIGHT #4: Level 5 Ragnarok VS. Level 5 Soldier
  Roll initiative!
    Ragnarok rolls 16 initiative (1d20+3; rolled 13).
    Soldier rolls 20 initiative (1d20+6; rolled 14).
    Initiative order: 
      Soldier
      Ragnarok
  
  Round 1:
    Soldier's turn:
      HP: 63/63; Temp HP: 0; Surges: 1; Surge Value: 15
      AC: 21; Action Points: 0
      Soldier Basic Attack (standard action, at_will):
        Attacks Ragnarok with 13 vs. 23 AC (1d20+12; rolled 1).
        Misses.
    Ragnarok's turn:
      HP: 61/63; Temp HP: 0; Surges: 4; Surge Value: 16
      AC: 23; Action Points: 0
      Crushing Blow (standard action, encounter):
        Attacks Soldier with 20 vs. 21 AC (1d20+8; rolled 12).
        Misses.
        Crushing Blow has been expended.
      Shift (move action, at_will):
        Ragnarok gains +1 defense bonus (until end of next turn).
    
  Round 2:
    Soldier's turn:
      HP: 63/63; Temp HP: 0; Surges: 1; Surge Value: 15
      AC: 21; Action Points: 0
      Soldier Encounter Attack (standard action, encounter):
        Attacks Ragnarok with 17 vs. 24 AC (1d20+12; rolled 5).
        Misses.
        Soldier Encounter Attack has been expended.
    Ragnarok's turn:
      HP: 61/63; Temp HP: 0; Surges: 4; Surge Value: 16
      AC: 24; Action Points: 0
      Conditions:
        +1 defense bonus (until end of this turn).
      Shift (move action, at_will):
        Ragnarok gains +1 defense bonus (until end of next turn).
      Brash Strike (standard action, at_will):
        Attacks Soldier with 21 vs. 21 AC (1d20+10; rolled 11).
        Hits: 21 damage (1d10[brutal 2]+12; rolled 9).
        Soldier has 42 hp remaining (63 hp - 21 damage).
        Ragnarok gains 4 temp hp (had 0; applied 4).
        Soldier gains combat advantage (until start of next turn).
      +1 defense bonus expires.
    
  Round 3:
    Soldier's turn:
      HP: 42/63; Temp HP: 0; Surges: 1; Surge Value: 15
      AC: 21; Action Points: 0
      Conditions:
        Combat advantage (until start of next turn).
      Soldier Basic Attack (standard action, at_will):
        Attacks Ragnarok with 33 vs. 24 AC (1d20+14; rolled 19).
        Hits: 9 damage (1d10+4; rolled 5).
        Ragnarok deflects 4 damage; 5 gets through (4 temp hp - 9 damage).
        Ragnarok has 56 hp remaining (61 hp - 5 damage).
    Ragnarok's turn:
      HP: 56/63; Temp HP: 0; Surges: 4; Surge Value: 16
      AC: 24; Action Points: 0
      Combat advantage expires.
      Conditions:
        +1 defense bonus (until end of this turn).
      Shift (move action, at_will):
        Ragnarok gains +1 defense bonus (until end of next turn).
      Brash Strike (standard action, at_will):
        Attacks Soldier with 13 vs. 21 AC (1d20+10; rolled 3).
        Misses.
        Soldier gains combat advantage (until start of next turn).
      +1 defense bonus expires.
    
  Round 4:
    Soldier's turn:
      HP: 42/63; Temp HP: 0; Surges: 1; Surge Value: 15
      AC: 21; Action Points: 0
      Conditions:
        Combat advantage (until start of next turn).
      Soldier Basic Attack (standard action, at_will):
        Attacks Ragnarok with 28 vs. 24 AC (1d20+14; rolled 14).
        Hits: 14 damage (1d10+4; rolled 10).
        Ragnarok has 42 hp remaining (56 hp - 14 damage).
    Ragnarok's turn:
      HP: 42/63; Temp HP: 0; Surges: 4; Surge Value: 16
      AC: 24; Action Points: 0
      Combat advantage expires.
      Conditions:
        +1 defense bonus (until end of this turn).
      Distracting Spate (standard action, encounter):
        Attacks Soldier with 25 vs. 21 AC (1d20+8; rolled 17).
        Hits: 21 damage (2d10[brutal 2]+8; rolled 4, 9).
        Soldier has 21 hp remaining (42 hp - 21 damage).
        Ragnarok gains 4 temp hp (had 0; applied 4).
        Ragnarok gains combat advantage (until end of next turn).
        Distracting Spate has been expended.
      Shift (move action, at_will):
        Ragnarok gains +1 defense bonus (until end of next turn).
      Second Wind (minor action, encounter):
        Ragnarok spends a healing surge (3 remaining).
        Ragnarok heals 16 hp (42 hp -> 58 hp; 0 hp wasted).
        Ragnarok gains +2 defense bonus (until end of next turn).
        Second Wind has been expended.
      +1 defense bonus expires.
    
  Round 5:
    Soldier's turn:
      HP: 21/63; Temp HP: 0; Surges: 1; Surge Value: 15
      AC: 21; Action Points: 0
      Soldier Basic Attack (standard action, at_will):
        Attacks Ragnarok with 16 vs. 26 AC (1d20+12; rolled 4).
        Misses.
    Ragnarok's turn:
      HP: 58/63; Temp HP: 4; Surges: 3; Surge Value: 16
      AC: 26; Action Points: 0
      Conditions:
        Combat advantage (until end of this turn).
        +1 defense bonus (until end of this turn).
        +2 defense bonus (until end of this turn).
      Brash Strike (standard action, at_will):
        Attacks Soldier with 18 vs. 21 AC (1d20+12; rolled 6).
        Misses.
        Soldier gains combat advantage (until start of next turn).
      Shift (move action, at_will):
        Ragnarok gains +1 defense bonus (until end of next turn).
      Combat advantage expires.
      +1 defense bonus expires.
      +2 defense bonus expires.
    
  Round 6:
    Soldier's turn:
      HP: 21/63; Temp HP: 0; Surges: 1; Surge Value: 15
      AC: 21; Action Points: 0
      Conditions:
        Combat advantage (until start of next turn).
      Soldier Basic Attack (standard action, at_will):
        Attacks Ragnarok with 26 vs. 24 AC (1d20+14; rolled 12).
        Hits: 13 damage (1d10+4; rolled 9).
        Ragnarok deflects 4 damage; 9 gets through (4 temp hp - 13 damage).
        Ragnarok has 49 hp remaining (58 hp - 9 damage).
    Ragnarok's turn:
      HP: 49/63; Temp HP: 0; Surges: 3; Surge Value: 16
      AC: 24; Action Points: 0
      Combat advantage expires.
      Conditions:
        +1 defense bonus (until end of this turn).
      Shift (move action, at_will):
        Ragnarok gains +1 defense bonus (until end of next turn).
      Brash Strike (standard action, at_will):
        Attacks Soldier with 15 vs. 21 AC (1d20+10; rolled 5).
        Misses.
        Soldier gains combat advantage (until start of next turn).
      +1 defense bonus expires.
    
  Round 7:
    Soldier's turn:
      HP: 21/63; Temp HP: 0; Surges: 1; Surge Value: 15
      AC: 21; Action Points: 0
      Conditions:
        Combat advantage (until start of next turn).
      Soldier Basic Attack (standard action, at_will):
        Attacks Ragnarok with 16 vs. 24 AC (1d20+14; rolled 2).
        Misses.
    Ragnarok's turn:
      HP: 49/63; Temp HP: 0; Surges: 3; Surge Value: 16
      AC: 24; Action Points: 0
      Combat advantage expires.
      Conditions:
        +1 defense bonus (until end of this turn).
      Shift (move action, at_will):
        Ragnarok gains +1 defense bonus (until end of next turn).
      Crushing Surge (standard action, at_will):
        Attacks Soldier with 22 vs. 21 AC (1d20+8; rolled 14).
        Hits: 13 damage (1d10[brutal 2]+8; rolled 5).
        Soldier has 8 hp remaining (21 hp - 13 damage).
        Ragnarok gains 10 temp hp (had 0; applied 10).
      +1 defense bonus expires.
    
  Round 8:
    Soldier's turn:
      HP: 8/63; Temp HP: 0; Surges: 1; Surge Value: 15
      AC: 21; Action Points: 0
      Soldier Basic Attack (standard action, at_will):
        Attacks Ragnarok with 31 vs. 24 AC (1d20+12; rolled 19).
        Hits: 9 damage (1d10+4; rolled 5).
        Ragnarok deflects 9 damage; 0 gets through (10 temp hp - 9 damage).
        Ragnarok has 49 hp remaining (49 hp - 0 damage).
    Ragnarok's turn:
      HP: 49/63; Temp HP: 1; Surges: 3; Surge Value: 16
      AC: 24; Action Points: 0
      Conditions:
        +1 defense bonus (until end of this turn).
      Shift (move action, at_will):
        Ragnarok gains +1 defense bonus (until end of next turn).
      Brash Strike (standard action, at_will):
        Attacks Soldier with 11 vs. 21 AC (1d20+10; rolled 1).
        Misses.
        Soldier gains combat advantage (until start of next turn).
      +1 defense bonus expires.
    
  Round 9:
    Soldier's turn:
      HP: 8/63; Temp HP: 0; Surges: 1; Surge Value: 15
      AC: 21; Action Points: 0
      Conditions:
        Combat advantage (until start of next turn).
      Soldier Basic Attack (standard action, at_will):
        Attacks Ragnarok with 27 vs. 24 AC (1d20+14; rolled 13).
        Hits: 5 damage (1d10+4; rolled 1).
        Ragnarok deflects 1 damage; 4 gets through (1 temp hp - 5 damage).
        Ragnarok has 45 hp remaining (49 hp - 4 damage).
    Ragnarok's turn:
      HP: 45/63; Temp HP: 0; Surges: 3; Surge Value: 16
      AC: 24; Action Points: 0
      Combat advantage expires.
      Conditions:
        +1 defense bonus (until end of this turn).
      Shift (move action, at_will):
        Ragnarok gains +1 defense bonus (until end of next turn).
      Crushing Surge (standard action, at_will):
        Attacks Soldier with 20 vs. 21 AC (1d20+8; rolled 12).
        Misses.
        Ragnarok gains 4 temp hp (had 0; applied 4).
      +1 defense bonus expires.
    
  Round 10:
    Soldier's turn:
      HP: 8/63; Temp HP: 0; Surges: 1; Surge Value: 15
      AC: 21; Action Points: 0
      Soldier Basic Attack (standard action, at_will):
        Attacks Ragnarok with 14 vs. 24 AC (1d20+12; rolled 2).
        Misses.
    Ragnarok's turn:
      HP: 45/63; Temp HP: 4; Surges: 3; Surge Value: 16
      AC: 24; Action Points: 0
      Conditions:
        +1 defense bonus (until end of this turn).
      Brash Strike (standard action, at_will):
        Attacks Soldier with 19 vs. 21 AC (1d20+10; rolled 9).
        Misses.
        Soldier gains combat advantage (until start of next turn).
      Shift (move action, at_will):
        Ragnarok gains +1 defense bonus (until end of next turn).
      +1 defense bonus expires.
    
  Round 11:
    Soldier's turn:
      HP: 8/63; Temp HP: 0; Surges: 1; Surge Value: 15
      AC: 21; Action Points: 0
      Conditions:
        Combat advantage (until start of next turn).
      Soldier Basic Attack (standard action, at_will):
        Attacks Ragnarok with 26 vs. 24 AC (1d20+14; rolled 12).
        Hits: 14 damage (1d10+4; rolled 10).
        Ragnarok deflects 4 damage; 10 gets through (4 temp hp - 14 damage).
        Ragnarok has 35 hp remaining (45 hp - 10 damage).
    Ragnarok's turn:
      HP: 35/63; Temp HP: 0; Surges: 3; Surge Value: 16
      AC: 24; Action Points: 0
      Combat advantage expires.
      Conditions:
        +1 defense bonus (until end of this turn).
      Brash Strike (standard action, at_will):
        Attacks Soldier with 18 vs. 21 AC (1d20+10; rolled 8).
        Misses.
        Soldier gains combat advantage (until start of next turn).
      Shift (move action, at_will):
        Ragnarok gains +1 defense bonus (until end of next turn).
      +1 defense bonus expires.
    
  Round 12:
    Soldier's turn:
      HP: 8/63; Temp HP: 0; Surges: 1; Surge Value: 15
      AC: 21; Action Points: 0
      Conditions:
        Combat advantage (until start of next turn).
      Soldier Basic Attack (standard action, at_will):
        Attacks Ragnarok with 15 vs. 24 AC (1d20+14; rolled 1).
        Misses.
    Ragnarok's turn:
      HP: 35/63; Temp HP: 0; Surges: 3; Surge Value: 16
      AC: 24; Action Points: 0
      Combat advantage expires.
      Conditions:
        +1 defense bonus (until end of this turn).
      Shift (move action, at_will):
        Ragnarok gains +1 defense bonus (until end of next turn).
      Crushing Surge (standard action, at_will):
        Attacks Soldier with 13 vs. 21 AC (1d20+8; rolled 5).
        Misses.
        Ragnarok gains 4 temp hp (had 0; applied 4).
      +1 defense bonus expires.
    
  Round 13:
    Soldier's turn:
      HP: 8/63; Temp HP: 0; Surges: 1; Surge Value: 15
      AC: 21; Action Points: 0
      Soldier Basic Attack (standard action, at_will):
        Attacks Ragnarok with 16 vs. 24 AC (1d20+12; rolled 4).
        Misses.
    Ragnarok's turn:
      HP: 35/63; Temp HP: 4; Surges: 3; Surge Value: 16
      AC: 24; Action Points: 0
      Conditions:
        +1 defense bonus (until end of this turn).
      Brash Strike (standard action, at_will):
        Attacks Soldier with 23 vs. 21 AC (1d20+10; rolled 13).
        Hits: 20 damage (1d10[brutal 2]+12; rolled 8).
        Soldier has -12 hp remaining (8 hp - 20 damage).
        Ragnarok gains 0 temp hp (had 4; applied 4).
        Soldier gains combat advantage (until start of next turn).
      +1 defense bonus expires.
    Soldier has died!
    
  Heroes win!
  Ragnarok takes a short rest.
    Ragnarok has 35 hp; wants at least 55 hp (maximum is 63 hp).
      Ragnarok spends a healing surge (2 remaining).
      Ragnarok heals 16 hp (35 hp -> 51 hp; 0 hp wasted).
      Ragnarok spends a healing surge (1 remaining).
      Ragnarok heals 16 hp (51 hp -> 63 hp; 4 hp wasted).
    Temporary hit points expire.
    Powers recharge:
      Distracting Spate recharges.
      Crushing Blow recharges.
      Second Wind recharges.
    Milestone:
      Ragnarok gains an action point.
      Meliorating Scale Armor +1: enhancement increases to +3.
  
FIGHT #5: Level 5 Ragnarok VS. Level 6 Soldier
  Roll initiative!
    Ragnarok rolls 18 initiative (1d20+3; rolled 15).
    Soldier rolls 12 initiative (1d20+8; rolled 4).
    Initiative order: 
      Ragnarok
      Soldier
  
  Round 1:
    Ragnarok's turn:
      HP: 63/63; Temp HP: 0; Surges: 1; Surge Value: 16
      AC: 24; Action Points: 1
      Crushing Blow (standard action, encounter):
        Attacks Soldier with 11 vs. 22 AC (1d20+8; rolled 3).
        Misses.
        Crushing Blow has been expended.
      Spend Action Point (free action, encounter):
        Ragnarok spends an action point (0 remaining).
        Ragnarok gains a standard action.
        Spend Action Point has been expended.
      Crushing Surge (standard action, at_will):
        Attacks Soldier with 16 vs. 22 AC (1d20+8; rolled 8).
        Misses.
        Ragnarok gains 4 temp hp (had 0; applied 4).
      Shift (move action, at_will):
        Ragnarok gains +1 defense bonus (until end of next turn).
    Soldier's turn:
      HP: 72/72; Temp HP: 0; Surges: 1; Surge Value: 18
      AC: 22; Action Points: 0
      Soldier Encounter Attack (standard action, encounter):
        Attacks Ragnarok with 16 vs. 25 AC (1d20+13; rolled 3).
        Misses.
        Soldier Encounter Attack has been expended.
    
  Round 2:
    Ragnarok's turn:
      HP: 63/63; Temp HP: 4; Surges: 1; Surge Value: 16
      AC: 25; Action Points: 0
      Conditions:
        +1 defense bonus (until end of this turn).
      Distracting Spate (standard action, encounter):
        Attacks Soldier with 15 vs. 22 AC (1d20+8; rolled 7).
        Misses.
        Distracting Spate has been expended.
      Shift (move action, at_will):
        Ragnarok gains +1 defense bonus (until end of next turn).
      +1 defense bonus expires.
    Soldier's turn:
      HP: 72/72; Temp HP: 0; Surges: 1; Surge Value: 18
      AC: 22; Action Points: 0
      Soldier Basic Attack (standard action, at_will):
        Attacks Ragnarok with 33 vs. 25 AC (1d20+13; rolled 20).
        Crits: 14 damage (1d10[max]+4; rolled max).
        Ragnarok deflects 4 damage; 10 gets through (4 temp hp - 14 damage).
        Ragnarok has 53 hp remaining (63 hp - 10 damage).
    
  Round 3:
    Ragnarok's turn:
      HP: 53/63; Temp HP: 0; Surges: 1; Surge Value: 16
      AC: 25; Action Points: 0
      Conditions:
        +1 defense bonus (until end of this turn).
      Crushing Surge (standard action, at_will):
        Attacks Soldier with 18 vs. 22 AC (1d20+8; rolled 10).
        Misses.
        Ragnarok gains 4 temp hp (had 0; applied 4).
      Shift (move action, at_will):
        Ragnarok gains +1 defense bonus (until end of next turn).
      +1 defense bonus expires.
    Soldier's turn:
      HP: 72/72; Temp HP: 0; Surges: 1; Surge Value: 18
      AC: 22; Action Points: 0
      Soldier Basic Attack (standard action, at_will):
        Attacks Ragnarok with 22 vs. 25 AC (1d20+13; rolled 9).
        Misses.
    
  Round 4:
    Ragnarok's turn:
      HP: 53/63; Temp HP: 4; Surges: 1; Surge Value: 16
      AC: 25; Action Points: 0
      Conditions:
        +1 defense bonus (until end of this turn).
      Shift (move action, at_will):
        Ragnarok gains +1 defense bonus (until end of next turn).
      Brash Strike (standard action, at_will):
        Attacks Soldier with 14 vs. 22 AC (1d20+10; rolled 4).
        Misses.
        Soldier gains combat advantage (until start of next turn).
      +1 defense bonus expires.
    Soldier's turn:
      HP: 72/72; Temp HP: 0; Surges: 1; Surge Value: 18
      AC: 22; Action Points: 0
      Conditions:
        Combat advantage (until start of next turn).
      Soldier Basic Attack (standard action, at_will):
        Attacks Ragnarok with 33 vs. 25 AC (1d20+15; rolled 18).
        Hits: 12 damage (1d10+4; rolled 8).
        Ragnarok deflects 4 damage; 8 gets through (4 temp hp - 12 damage).
        Ragnarok has 45 hp remaining (53 hp - 8 damage).
    
  Round 5:
    Ragnarok's turn:
      HP: 45/63; Temp HP: 0; Surges: 1; Surge Value: 16
      AC: 25; Action Points: 0
      Combat advantage expires.
      Conditions:
        +1 defense bonus (until end of this turn).
      Shift (move action, at_will):
        Ragnarok gains +1 defense bonus (until end of next turn).
      Crushing Surge (standard action, at_will):
        Attacks Soldier with 17 vs. 22 AC (1d20+8; rolled 9).
        Misses.
        Ragnarok gains 4 temp hp (had 0; applied 4).
      Second Wind (minor action, encounter):
        Ragnarok spends a healing surge (0 remaining).
        Ragnarok heals 16 hp (45 hp -> 61 hp; 0 hp wasted).
        Ragnarok gains +2 defense bonus (until end of next turn).
        Second Wind has been expended.
      +1 defense bonus expires.
    Soldier's turn:
      HP: 72/72; Temp HP: 0; Surges: 1; Surge Value: 18
      AC: 22; Action Points: 0
      Soldier Basic Attack (standard action, at_will):
        Attacks Ragnarok with 30 vs. 27 AC (1d20+13; rolled 17).
        Hits: 6 damage (1d10+4; rolled 2).
        Ragnarok deflects 4 damage; 2 gets through (4 temp hp - 6 damage).
        Ragnarok has 59 hp remaining (61 hp - 2 damage).
    
  Round 6:
    Ragnarok's turn:
      HP: 59/63; Temp HP: 0; Surges: 0; Surge Value: 16
      AC: 27; Action Points: 0
      Conditions:
        +1 defense bonus (until end of this turn).
        +2 defense bonus (until end of this turn).
      Crushing Surge (standard action, at_will):
        Attacks Soldier with 21 vs. 22 AC (1d20+8; rolled 13).
        Misses.
        Ragnarok gains 4 temp hp (had 0; applied 4).
      Shift (move action, at_will):
        Ragnarok gains +1 defense bonus (until end of next turn).
      +1 defense bonus expires.
      +2 defense bonus expires.
    Soldier's turn:
      HP: 72/72; Temp HP: 0; Surges: 1; Surge Value: 18
      AC: 22; Action Points: 0
      Soldier Basic Attack (standard action, at_will):
        Attacks Ragnarok with 25 vs. 25 AC (1d20+13; rolled 12).
        Hits: 8 damage (1d10+4; rolled 4).
        Ragnarok deflects 4 damage; 4 gets through (4 temp hp - 8 damage).
        Ragnarok has 55 hp remaining (59 hp - 4 damage).
    
  Round 7:
    Ragnarok's turn:
      HP: 55/63; Temp HP: 0; Surges: 0; Surge Value: 16
      AC: 25; Action Points: 0
      Conditions:
        +1 defense bonus (until end of this turn).
      Crushing Surge (standard action, at_will):
        Attacks Soldier with 16 vs. 22 AC (1d20+8; rolled 8).
        Misses.
        Ragnarok gains 4 temp hp (had 0; applied 4).
      Shift (move action, at_will):
        Ragnarok gains +1 defense bonus (until end of next turn).
      +1 defense bonus expires.
    Soldier's turn:
      HP: 72/72; Temp HP: 0; Surges: 1; Surge Value: 18
      AC: 22; Action Points: 0
      Soldier Basic Attack (standard action, at_will):
        Attacks Ragnarok with 15 vs. 25 AC (1d20+13; rolled 2).
        Misses.
    
  Round 8:
    Ragnarok's turn:
      HP: 55/63; Temp HP: 4; Surges: 0; Surge Value: 16
      AC: 25; Action Points: 0
      Conditions:
        +1 defense bonus (until end of this turn).
      Shift (move action, at_will):
        Ragnarok gains +1 defense bonus (until end of next turn).
      Brash Strike (standard action, at_will):
        Attacks Soldier with 14 vs. 22 AC (1d20+10; rolled 4).
        Misses.
        Soldier gains combat advantage (until start of next turn).
      +1 defense bonus expires.
    Soldier's turn:
      HP: 72/72; Temp HP: 0; Surges: 1; Surge Value: 18
      AC: 22; Action Points: 0
      Conditions:
        Combat advantage (until start of next turn).
      Soldier Basic Attack (standard action, at_will):
        Attacks Ragnarok with 32 vs. 25 AC (1d20+15; rolled 17).
        Hits: 5 damage (1d10+4; rolled 1).
        Ragnarok deflects 4 damage; 1 gets through (4 temp hp - 5 damage).
        Ragnarok has 54 hp remaining (55 hp - 1 damage).
    
  Round 9:
    Ragnarok's turn:
      HP: 54/63; Temp HP: 0; Surges: 0; Surge Value: 16
      AC: 25; Action Points: 0
      Combat advantage expires.
      Conditions:
        +1 defense bonus (until end of this turn).
      Brash Strike (standard action, at_will):
        Attacks Soldier with 25 vs. 22 AC (1d20+10; rolled 15).
        Hits: 16 damage (1d10[brutal 2]+12; rolled 4).
        Soldier has 56 hp remaining (72 hp - 16 damage).
        Ragnarok gains 4 temp hp (had 0; applied 4).
        Soldier gains combat advantage (until start of next turn).
      Shift (move action, at_will):
        Ragnarok gains +1 defense bonus (until end of next turn).
      +1 defense bonus expires.
    Soldier's turn:
      HP: 56/72; Temp HP: 0; Surges: 1; Surge Value: 18
      AC: 22; Action Points: 0
      Conditions:
        Combat advantage (until start of next turn).
      Soldier Basic Attack (standard action, at_will):
        Attacks Ragnarok with 28 vs. 25 AC (1d20+15; rolled 13).
        Hits: 9 damage (1d10+4; rolled 5).
        Ragnarok deflects 4 damage; 5 gets through (4 temp hp - 9 damage).
        Ragnarok has 49 hp remaining (54 hp - 5 damage).
    
  Round 10:
    Ragnarok's turn:
      HP: 49/63; Temp HP: 0; Surges: 0; Surge Value: 16
      AC: 25; Action Points: 0
      Combat advantage expires.
      Conditions:
        +1 defense bonus (until end of this turn).
      Shift (move action, at_will):
        Ragnarok gains +1 defense bonus (until end of next turn).
      Brash Strike (standard action, at_will):
        Attacks Soldier with 18 vs. 22 AC (1d20+10; rolled 8).
        Misses.
        Soldier gains combat advantage (until start of next turn).
      +1 defense bonus expires.
    Soldier's turn:
      HP: 56/72; Temp HP: 0; Surges: 1; Surge Value: 18
      AC: 22; Action Points: 0
      Conditions:
        Combat advantage (until start of next turn).
      Soldier Basic Attack (standard action, at_will):
        Attacks Ragnarok with 31 vs. 25 AC (1d20+15; rolled 16).
        Hits: 6 damage (1d10+4; rolled 2).
        Ragnarok has 43 hp remaining (49 hp - 6 damage).
    
  Round 11:
    Ragnarok's turn:
      HP: 43/63; Temp HP: 0; Surges: 0; Surge Value: 16
      AC: 25; Action Points: 0
      Combat advantage expires.
      Conditions:
        +1 defense bonus (until end of this turn).
      Shift (move action, at_will):
        Ragnarok gains +1 defense bonus (until end of next turn).
      Brash Strike (standard action, at_will):
        Attacks Soldier with 21 vs. 22 AC (1d20+10; rolled 11).
        Misses.
        Soldier gains combat advantage (until start of next turn).
      +1 defense bonus expires.
    Soldier's turn:
      HP: 56/72; Temp HP: 0; Surges: 1; Surge Value: 18
      AC: 22; Action Points: 0
      Conditions:
        Combat advantage (until start of next turn).
      Soldier Basic Attack (standard action, at_will):
        Attacks Ragnarok with 19 vs. 25 AC (1d20+15; rolled 4).
        Misses.
    
  Round 12:
    Ragnarok's turn:
      HP: 43/63; Temp HP: 0; Surges: 0; Surge Value: 16
      AC: 25; Action Points: 0
      Combat advantage expires.
      Conditions:
        +1 defense bonus (until end of this turn).
      Crushing Surge (standard action, at_will):
        Attacks Soldier with 18 vs. 22 AC (1d20+8; rolled 10).
        Misses.
        Ragnarok gains 4 temp hp (had 0; applied 4).
      Shift (move action, at_will):
        Ragnarok gains +1 defense bonus (until end of next turn).
      +1 defense bonus expires.
    Soldier's turn:
      HP: 56/72; Temp HP: 0; Surges: 1; Surge Value: 18
      AC: 22; Action Points: 0
      Soldier Basic Attack (standard action, at_will):
        Attacks Ragnarok with 32 vs. 25 AC (1d20+13; rolled 19).
        Hits: 6 damage (1d10+4; rolled 2).
        Ragnarok deflects 4 damage; 2 gets through (4 temp hp - 6 damage).
        Ragnarok has 41 hp remaining (43 hp - 2 damage).
    
  Round 13:
    Ragnarok's turn:
      HP: 41/63; Temp HP: 0; Surges: 0; Surge Value: 16
      AC: 25; Action Points: 0
      Conditions:
        +1 defense bonus (until end of this turn).
      Brash Strike (standard action, at_will):
        Attacks Soldier with 20 vs. 22 AC (1d20+10; rolled 10).
        Misses.
        Soldier gains combat advantage (until start of next turn).
      Shift (move action, at_will):
        Ragnarok gains +1 defense bonus (until end of next turn).
      +1 defense bonus expires.
    Soldier's turn:
      HP: 56/72; Temp HP: 0; Surges: 1; Surge Value: 18
      AC: 22; Action Points: 0
      Conditions:
        Combat advantage (until start of next turn).
      Soldier Basic Attack (standard action, at_will):
        Attacks Ragnarok with 16 vs. 25 AC (1d20+15; rolled 1).
        Misses.
    
  Round 14:
    Ragnarok's turn:
      HP: 41/63; Temp HP: 0; Surges: 0; Surge Value: 16
      AC: 25; Action Points: 0
      Combat advantage expires.
      Conditions:
        +1 defense bonus (until end of this turn).
      Crushing Surge (standard action, at_will):
        Attacks Soldier with 18 vs. 22 AC (1d20+8; rolled 10).
        Misses.
        Ragnarok gains 4 temp hp (had 0; applied 4).
      Shift (move action, at_will):
        Ragnarok gains +1 defense bonus (until end of next turn).
      +1 defense bonus expires.
    Soldier's turn:
      HP: 56/72; Temp HP: 0; Surges: 1; Surge Value: 18
      AC: 22; Action Points: 0
      Soldier Basic Attack (standard action, at_will):
        Attacks Ragnarok with 27 vs. 25 AC (1d20+13; rolled 14).
        Hits: 14 damage (1d10+4; rolled 10).
        Ragnarok deflects 4 damage; 10 gets through (4 temp hp - 14 damage).
        Ragnarok has 31 hp remaining (41 hp - 10 damage).
    
  Round 15:
    Ragnarok's turn:
      HP: 31/63; Temp HP: 0; Surges: 0; Surge Value: 16
      AC: 25; Action Points: 0
      Conditions:
        +1 defense bonus (until end of this turn).
      Shift (move action, at_will):
        Ragnarok gains +1 defense bonus (until end of next turn).
      Crushing Surge (standard action, at_will):
        Attacks Soldier with 26 vs. 22 AC (1d20+8; rolled 18).
        Hits: 14 damage (1d10[brutal 2]+8; rolled 6).
        Soldier has 42 hp remaining (56 hp - 14 damage).
        Ragnarok gains 10 temp hp (had 0; applied 10).
      +1 defense bonus expires.
    Soldier's turn:
      HP: 42/72; Temp HP: 0; Surges: 1; Surge Value: 18
      AC: 22; Action Points: 0
      Soldier Basic Attack (standard action, at_will):
        Attacks Ragnarok with 14 vs. 25 AC (1d20+13; rolled 1).
        Misses.
    
  Round 16:
    Ragnarok's turn:
      HP: 31/63; Temp HP: 10; Surges: 0; Surge Value: 16
      AC: 25; Action Points: 0
      Conditions:
        +1 defense bonus (until end of this turn).
      Brash Strike (standard action, at_will):
        Attacks Soldier with 19 vs. 22 AC (1d20+10; rolled 9).
        Misses.
        Soldier gains combat advantage (until start of next turn).
      Shift (move action, at_will):
        Ragnarok gains +1 defense bonus (until end of next turn).
      +1 defense bonus expires.
    Soldier's turn:
      HP: 42/72; Temp HP: 0; Surges: 1; Surge Value: 18
      AC: 22; Action Points: 0
      Conditions:
        Combat advantage (until start of next turn).
      Soldier Basic Attack (standard action, at_will):
        Attacks Ragnarok with 33 vs. 25 AC (1d20+15; rolled 18).
        Hits: 6 damage (1d10+4; rolled 2).
        Ragnarok deflects 6 damage; 0 gets through (10 temp hp - 6 damage).
        Ragnarok has 31 hp remaining (31 hp - 0 damage).
    
  Round 17:
    Ragnarok's turn:
      HP: 31/63; Temp HP: 4; Surges: 0; Surge Value: 16
      AC: 25; Action Points: 0
      Combat advantage expires.
      Conditions:
        +1 defense bonus (until end of this turn).
      Brash Strike (standard action, at_will):
        Attacks Soldier with 13 vs. 22 AC (1d20+10; rolled 3).
        Misses.
        Soldier gains combat advantage (until start of next turn).
      Shift (move action, at_will):
        Ragnarok gains +1 defense bonus (until end of next turn).
      +1 defense bonus expires.
    Soldier's turn:
      HP: 42/72; Temp HP: 0; Surges: 1; Surge Value: 18
      AC: 22; Action Points: 0
      Conditions:
        Combat advantage (until start of next turn).
      Soldier Basic Attack (standard action, at_will):
        Attacks Ragnarok with 16 vs. 25 AC (1d20+15; rolled 1).
        Misses.
    
  Round 18:
    Ragnarok's turn:
      HP: 31/63; Temp HP: 4; Surges: 0; Surge Value: 16
      AC: 25; Action Points: 0
      Combat advantage expires.
      Conditions:
        +1 defense bonus (until end of this turn).
      Brash Strike (standard action, at_will):
        Attacks Soldier with 17 vs. 22 AC (1d20+10; rolled 7).
        Misses.
        Soldier gains combat advantage (until start of next turn).
      Shift (move action, at_will):
        Ragnarok gains +1 defense bonus (until end of next turn).
      +1 defense bonus expires.
    Soldier's turn:
      HP: 42/72; Temp HP: 0; Surges: 1; Surge Value: 18
      AC: 22; Action Points: 0
      Conditions:
        Combat advantage (until start of next turn).
      Soldier Basic Attack (standard action, at_will):
        Attacks Ragnarok with 17 vs. 25 AC (1d20+15; rolled 2).
        Misses.
    
  Round 19:
    Ragnarok's turn:
      HP: 31/63; Temp HP: 4; Surges: 0; Surge Value: 16
      AC: 25; Action Points: 0
      Combat advantage expires.
      Conditions:
        +1 defense bonus (until end of this turn).
      Shift (move action, at_will):
        Ragnarok gains +1 defense bonus (until end of next turn).
      Brash Strike (standard action, at_will):
        Attacks Soldier with 15 vs. 22 AC (1d20+10; rolled 5).
        Misses.
        Soldier gains combat advantage (until start of next turn).
      +1 defense bonus expires.
    Soldier's turn:
      HP: 42/72; Temp HP: 0; Surges: 1; Surge Value: 18
      AC: 22; Action Points: 0
      Conditions:
        Combat advantage (until start of next turn).
      Soldier Basic Attack (standard action, at_will):
        Attacks Ragnarok with 25 vs. 25 AC (1d20+15; rolled 10).
        Hits: 13 damage (1d10+4; rolled 9).
        Ragnarok deflects 4 damage; 9 gets through (4 temp hp - 13 damage).
        Ragnarok has 22 hp remaining (31 hp - 9 damage).
    
  Round 20:
    Ragnarok's turn:
      HP: 22/63; Temp HP: 0; Surges: 0; Surge Value: 16
      AC: 25; Action Points: 0
      Combat advantage expires.
      Conditions:
        +1 defense bonus (until end of this turn).
      Crushing Surge (standard action, at_will):
        Attacks Soldier with 10 vs. 22 AC (1d20+8; rolled 2).
        Misses.
        Ragnarok gains 4 temp hp (had 0; applied 4).
      Shift (move action, at_will):
        Ragnarok gains +1 defense bonus (until end of next turn).
      +1 defense bonus expires.
    Soldier's turn:
      HP: 42/72; Temp HP: 0; Surges: 1; Surge Value: 18
      AC: 22; Action Points: 0
      Soldier Basic Attack (standard action, at_will):
        Attacks Ragnarok with 22 vs. 25 AC (1d20+13; rolled 9).
        Misses.
    
  Round 21:
    Ragnarok's turn:
      HP: 22/63; Temp HP: 4; Surges: 0; Surge Value: 16
      AC: 25; Action Points: 0
      Conditions:
        +1 defense bonus (until end of this turn).
      Shift (move action, at_will):
        Ragnarok gains +1 defense bonus (until end of next turn).
      Brash Strike (standard action, at_will):
        Attacks Soldier with 28 vs. 22 AC (1d20+10; rolled 18).
        Hits: 20 damage (1d10[brutal 2]+12; rolled 8).
        Soldier has 22 hp remaining (42 hp - 20 damage).
        Ragnarok gains 0 temp hp (had 4; applied 4).
        Soldier gains combat advantage (until start of next turn).
      +1 defense bonus expires.
    Soldier's turn:
      HP: 22/72; Temp HP: 0; Surges: 1; Surge Value: 18
      AC: 22; Action Points: 0
      Conditions:
        Combat advantage (until start of next turn).
      Soldier Basic Attack (standard action, at_will):
        Attacks Ragnarok with 27 vs. 25 AC (1d20+15; rolled 12).
        Hits: 11 damage (1d10+4; rolled 7).
        Ragnarok deflects 4 damage; 7 gets through (4 temp hp - 11 damage).
        Ragnarok has 15 hp remaining (22 hp - 7 damage).
    
  Round 22:
    Ragnarok's turn:
      HP: 15/63; Temp HP: 0; Surges: 0; Surge Value: 16
      AC: 25; Action Points: 0
      Combat advantage expires.
      Conditions:
        +1 defense bonus (until end of this turn).
      Brash Strike (standard action, at_will):
        Attacks Soldier with 19 vs. 22 AC (1d20+10; rolled 9).
        Misses.
        Soldier gains combat advantage (until start of next turn).
      Shift (move action, at_will):
        Ragnarok gains +1 defense bonus (until end of next turn).
      +1 defense bonus expires.
    Soldier's turn:
      HP: 22/72; Temp HP: 0; Surges: 1; Surge Value: 18
      AC: 22; Action Points: 0
      Conditions:
        Combat advantage (until start of next turn).
      Soldier Basic Attack (standard action, at_will):
        Attacks Ragnarok with 20 vs. 25 AC (1d20+15; rolled 5).
        Misses.
    
  Round 23:
    Ragnarok's turn:
      HP: 15/63; Temp HP: 0; Surges: 0; Surge Value: 16
      AC: 25; Action Points: 0
      Combat advantage expires.
      Conditions:
        +1 defense bonus (until end of this turn).
      Brash Strike (standard action, at_will):
        Attacks Soldier with 13 vs. 22 AC (1d20+10; rolled 3).
        Misses.
        Soldier gains combat advantage (until start of next turn).
      Shift (move action, at_will):
        Ragnarok gains +1 defense bonus (until end of next turn).
      +1 defense bonus expires.
    Soldier's turn:
      HP: 22/72; Temp HP: 0; Surges: 1; Surge Value: 18
      AC: 22; Action Points: 0
      Conditions:
        Combat advantage (until start of next turn).
      Soldier Basic Attack (standard action, at_will):
        Attacks Ragnarok with 25 vs. 25 AC (1d20+15; rolled 10).
        Hits: 14 damage (1d10+4; rolled 10).
        Ragnarok has 1 hp remaining (15 hp - 14 damage).
    
  Round 24:
    Ragnarok's turn:
      HP: 1/63; Temp HP: 0; Surges: 0; Surge Value: 16
      AC: 25; Action Points: 0
      Combat advantage expires.
      Conditions:
        +1 defense bonus (until end of this turn).
      Crushing Surge (standard action, at_will):
        Attacks Soldier with 24 vs. 22 AC (1d20+8; rolled 16).
        Hits: 11 damage (1d10[brutal 2]+8; rolled 3).
        Soldier has 11 hp remaining (22 hp - 11 damage).
        Ragnarok gains 10 temp hp (had 0; applied 10).
      Shift (move action, at_will):
        Ragnarok gains +1 defense bonus (until end of next turn).
      +1 defense bonus expires.
    Soldier's turn:
      HP: 11/72; Temp HP: 0; Surges: 1; Surge Value: 18
      AC: 22; Action Points: 0
      Soldier Basic Attack (standard action, at_will):
        Attacks Ragnarok with 18 vs. 25 AC (1d20+13; rolled 5).
        Misses.
    
  Round 25:
    Ragnarok's turn:
      HP: 1/63; Temp HP: 10; Surges: 0; Surge Value: 16
      AC: 25; Action Points: 0
      Conditions:
        +1 defense bonus (until end of this turn).
      Shift (move action, at_will):
        Ragnarok gains +1 defense bonus (until end of next turn).
      Brash Strike (standard action, at_will):
        Attacks Soldier with 12 vs. 22 AC (1d20+10; rolled 2).
        Misses.
        Soldier gains combat advantage (until start of next turn).
      +1 defense bonus expires.
    Soldier's turn:
      HP: 11/72; Temp HP: 0; Surges: 1; Surge Value: 18
      AC: 22; Action Points: 0
      Conditions:
        Combat advantage (until start of next turn).
      Soldier Basic Attack (standard action, at_will):
        Attacks Ragnarok with 26 vs. 25 AC (1d20+15; rolled 11).
        Hits: 10 damage (1d10+4; rolled 6).
        Ragnarok deflects 10 damage; 0 gets through (10 temp hp - 10 damage).
        Ragnarok has 1 hp remaining (1 hp - 0 damage).
    
  Round 26:
    Ragnarok's turn:
      HP: 1/63; Temp HP: 0; Surges: 0; Surge Value: 16
      AC: 25; Action Points: 0
      Combat advantage expires.
      Conditions:
        +1 defense bonus (until end of this turn).
      Crushing Surge (standard action, at_will):
        Attacks Soldier with 21 vs. 22 AC (1d20+8; rolled 13).
        Misses.
        Ragnarok gains 4 temp hp (had 0; applied 4).
      Shift (move action, at_will):
        Ragnarok gains +1 defense bonus (until end of next turn).
      +1 defense bonus expires.
    Soldier's turn:
      HP: 11/72; Temp HP: 0; Surges: 1; Surge Value: 18
      AC: 22; Action Points: 0
      Soldier Basic Attack (standard action, at_will):
        Attacks Ragnarok with 22 vs. 25 AC (1d20+13; rolled 9).
        Misses.
    
  Round 27:
    Ragnarok's turn:
      HP: 1/63; Temp HP: 4; Surges: 0; Surge Value: 16
      AC: 25; Action Points: 0
      Conditions:
        +1 defense bonus (until end of this turn).
      Shift (move action, at_will):
        Ragnarok gains +1 defense bonus (until end of next turn).
      Brash Strike (standard action, at_will):
        Attacks Soldier with 13 vs. 22 AC (1d20+10; rolled 3).
        Misses.
        Soldier gains combat advantage (until start of next turn).
      +1 defense bonus expires.
    Soldier's turn:
      HP: 11/72; Temp HP: 0; Surges: 1; Surge Value: 18
      AC: 22; Action Points: 0
      Conditions:
        Combat advantage (until start of next turn).
      Soldier Basic Attack (standard action, at_will):
        Attacks Ragnarok with 35 vs. 25 AC (1d20+15; rolled 20).
        Crits: 14 damage (1d10[max]+4; rolled max).
        Ragnarok deflects 4 damage; 10 gets through (4 temp hp - 14 damage).
        Ragnarok has -9 hp remaining (1 hp - 10 damage).
    
  Round 28:
    Ragnarok's turn:
      HP: -9/63; Temp HP: 0; Surges: 0; Surge Value: 16
      AC: 25; Action Points: 0
      Combat advantage expires.
      Conditions:
        +1 defense bonus (until end of this turn).
      Ragnarok is dying (0 death saves failed).
        Rolls death saving throw and gets a 14 (1d20; rolled 14).
        Passes.
      +1 defense bonus expires.
    Soldier's turn:
      HP: 11/72; Temp HP: 0; Surges: 1; Surge Value: 18
      AC: 22; Action Points: 0
      Soldier Basic Attack (standard action, at_will):
        Attacks Ragnarok with 28 vs. 24 AC (1d20+13; rolled 15).
        Hits: 7 damage (1d10+4; rolled 3).
        Ragnarok has -16 hp remaining (-9 hp - 7 damage).
    
  Round 29:
    Ragnarok's turn:
      HP: -16/63; Temp HP: 0; Surges: 0; Surge Value: 16
      AC: 24; Action Points: 0
      Ragnarok is dying (0 death saves failed).
        Rolls death saving throw and gets a 17 (1d20; rolled 17).
        Passes.
    Soldier's turn:
      HP: 11/72; Temp HP: 0; Surges: 1; Surge Value: 18
      AC: 22; Action Points: 0
      Soldier Basic Attack (standard action, at_will):
        Attacks Ragnarok with 22 vs. 24 AC (1d20+13; rolled 9).
        Misses.
    
  Round 30:
    Ragnarok's turn:
      HP: -16/63; Temp HP: 0; Surges: 0; Surge Value: 16
      AC: 24; Action Points: 0
      Ragnarok is dying (0 death saves failed).
        Rolls death saving throw and gets a 14 (1d20; rolled 14).
        Passes.
    Soldier's turn:
      HP: 11/72; Temp HP: 0; Surges: 1; Surge Value: 18
      AC: 22; Action Points: 0
      Soldier Basic Attack (standard action, at_will):
        Attacks Ragnarok with 31 vs. 24 AC (1d20+13; rolled 18).
        Hits: 12 damage (1d10+4; rolled 8).
        Ragnarok has -28 hp remaining (-16 hp - 12 damage).
    
  Round 31:
    Ragnarok's turn:
      HP: -28/63; Temp HP: 0; Surges: 0; Surge Value: 16
      AC: 24; Action Points: 0
      Ragnarok is dying (0 death saves failed).
        Rolls death saving throw and gets a 17 (1d20; rolled 17).
        Passes.
    Soldier's turn:
      HP: 11/72; Temp HP: 0; Surges: 1; Surge Value: 18
      AC: 22; Action Points: 0
      Soldier Basic Attack (standard action, at_will):
        Attacks Ragnarok with 20 vs. 24 AC (1d20+13; rolled 7).
        Misses.
    
  Round 32:
    Ragnarok's turn:
      HP: -28/63; Temp HP: 0; Surges: 0; Surge Value: 16
      AC: 24; Action Points: 0
      Ragnarok is dying (0 death saves failed).
        Rolls death saving throw and gets a 12 (1d20; rolled 12).
        Passes.
    Soldier's turn:
      HP: 11/72; Temp HP: 0; Surges: 1; Surge Value: 18
      AC: 22; Action Points: 0
      Soldier Basic Attack (standard action, at_will):
        Attacks Ragnarok with 28 vs. 24 AC (1d20+13; rolled 15).
        Hits: 11 damage (1d10+4; rolled 7).
        Ragnarok has -39 hp remaining (-28 hp - 11 damage).
    Ragnarok has died!
    
  Villains win!
```
[/sblock]
[sblock=Example of 5 fight(s) survived (70.8% chance)

```
FIGHT #1: Level 5 Ragnarok VS. Level 8 Soldier
  Roll initiative!
    Ragnarok rolls 9 initiative (1d20+3; rolled 6).
    Soldier rolls 20 initiative (1d20+9; rolled 11).
    Initiative order: 
      Soldier
      Ragnarok
  
  Round 1:
    Soldier's turn:
      HP: 89/89; Temp HP: 0; Surges: 1; Surge Value: 22
      AC: 24; Action Points: 0
      Soldier Encounter Attack (standard action, encounter):
        Attacks Ragnarok with 31 vs. 22 AC (1d20+15; rolled 16).
        Hits: 26 damage (3d10+5; rolled 5, 6, 10).
        Ragnarok has 37 hp remaining (63 hp - 26 damage).
        Soldier Encounter Attack has been expended.
    Ragnarok's turn:
      HP: 37/63; Temp HP: 0; Surges: 13; Surge Value: 16
      AC: 22; Action Points: 1
      Shift (move action, at_will):
        Ragnarok gains +1 defense bonus (until end of next turn).
      Knee Breaker (standard action, daily):
        Attacks Soldier with 22 vs. 24 AC (1d20+8; rolled 14).
        Misses: 10 damage (half of 2d10[brutal 2]+12; rolled 2, 3, 5).
        Soldier has 79 hp remaining (89 hp - 10 damage).
        Ragnarok gains 4 temp hp (had 0; applied 4).
        Knee Breaker has been expended.
      Second Wind (minor action, encounter):
        Ragnarok spends a healing surge (12 remaining).
        Ragnarok heals 16 hp (37 hp -> 53 hp; 0 hp wasted).
        Ragnarok gains +2 defense bonus (until end of next turn).
        Second Wind has been expended.
      Spend Action Point (free action, encounter):
        Ragnarok spends an action point (0 remaining).
        Ragnarok gains a standard action.
        Spend Action Point has been expended.
      Brash Strike (standard action, at_will):
        Attacks Soldier with 25 vs. 24 AC (1d20+10; rolled 15).
        Hits: 17 damage (1d10[brutal 2]+12; rolled 5).
        Soldier has 62 hp remaining (79 hp - 17 damage).
        Ragnarok gains 0 temp hp (had 4; applied 4).
        Soldier gains combat advantage (until start of next turn).
    
  Round 2:
    Soldier's turn:
      HP: 62/89; Temp HP: 0; Surges: 1; Surge Value: 22
      AC: 24; Action Points: 0
      Conditions:
        Combat advantage (until start of next turn).
      Soldier Basic Attack (standard action, at_will):
        Attacks Ragnarok with 28 vs. 25 AC (1d20+17; rolled 11).
        Hits: 11 damage (2d6+5; rolled 5, 1).
        Ragnarok deflects 4 damage; 7 gets through (4 temp hp - 11 damage).
        Ragnarok has 46 hp remaining (53 hp - 7 damage).
    Ragnarok's turn:
      HP: 46/63; Temp HP: 0; Surges: 12; Surge Value: 16
      AC: 25; Action Points: 0
      Combat advantage expires.
      Conditions:
        +1 defense bonus (until end of this turn).
        +2 defense bonus (until end of this turn).
      Shift (move action, at_will):
        Ragnarok gains +1 defense bonus (until end of next turn).
      Rain Of Steel (minor action, daily):
        Ragnarok gains Rain of Steel (stance).
        Rain Of Steel has been expended.
      Brash Strike (standard action, at_will):
        Attacks Soldier with 11 vs. 24 AC (1d20+10; rolled 1).
        Misses.
        Soldier gains combat advantage (until start of next turn).
      +1 defense bonus expires.
      +2 defense bonus expires.
    
  Round 3:
    Soldier's turn:
      HP: 62/89; Temp HP: 0; Surges: 1; Surge Value: 22
      AC: 24; Action Points: 0
      Rain of Steel:
        Soldier takes 6 damage (1d10[brutal 2]; rolled 6).
        Soldier has 56 hp remaining (62 hp - 6 damage).
      Conditions:
        Combat advantage (until start of next turn).
      Soldier Basic Attack (standard action, at_will):
        Attacks Ragnarok with 36 vs. 23 AC (1d20+17; rolled 19).
        Hits: 13 damage (2d6+5; rolled 3, 5).
        Ragnarok has 33 hp remaining (46 hp - 13 damage).
    Ragnarok's turn:
      HP: 33/63; Temp HP: 0; Surges: 12; Surge Value: 16
      AC: 23; Action Points: 0
      Combat advantage expires.
      Conditions:
        +1 defense bonus (until end of this turn).
        Rain of steel (stance).
      Distracting Spate (standard action, encounter):
        Attacks Soldier with 11 vs. 24 AC (1d20+8; rolled 3).
        Misses.
        Distracting Spate has been expended.
      Shift (move action, at_will):
        Ragnarok gains +1 defense bonus (until end of next turn).
      +1 defense bonus expires.
    
  Round 4:
    Soldier's turn:
      HP: 56/89; Temp HP: 0; Surges: 1; Surge Value: 22
      AC: 24; Action Points: 0
      Rain of Steel:
        Soldier takes 10 damage (1d10[brutal 2]; rolled 10).
        Soldier has 46 hp remaining (56 hp - 10 damage).
      Soldier Basic Attack (standard action, at_will):
        Attacks Ragnarok with 28 vs. 23 AC (1d20+15; rolled 13).
        Hits: 15 damage (2d6+5; rolled 5, 5).
        Ragnarok has 18 hp remaining (33 hp - 15 damage).
    Ragnarok's turn:
      HP: 18/63; Temp HP: 0; Surges: 12; Surge Value: 16
      AC: 23; Action Points: 0
      Conditions:
        Rain of steel (stance).
        +1 defense bonus (until end of this turn).
      Crushing Surge (standard action, at_will):
        Attacks Soldier with 25 vs. 24 AC (1d20+8; rolled 17).
        Hits: 14 damage (1d10[brutal 2]+8; rolled 2, 2, 1, 6).
        Soldier has 32 hp remaining (46 hp - 14 damage).
        Ragnarok gains 10 temp hp (had 0; applied 10).
      Boundless Endurance (minor action, daily):
        Ragnarok gains regen 6 hp when bloodied (stance).
        Rain of steel expires.
        Boundless Endurance has been expended.
      Shift (move action, at_will):
        Ragnarok gains +1 defense bonus (until end of next turn).
      +1 defense bonus expires.
    
  Round 5:
    Soldier's turn:
      HP: 32/89; Temp HP: 0; Surges: 1; Surge Value: 22
      AC: 24; Action Points: 0
      Soldier Basic Attack (standard action, at_will):
        Attacks Ragnarok with 27 vs. 23 AC (1d20+15; rolled 12).
        Hits: 15 damage (2d6+5; rolled 4, 6).
        Ragnarok deflects 10 damage; 5 gets through (10 temp hp - 15 damage).
        Ragnarok has 13 hp remaining (18 hp - 5 damage).
    Ragnarok's turn:
      HP: 13/63; Temp HP: 0; Surges: 12; Surge Value: 16
      AC: 23; Action Points: 0
      Conditions:
        Regen 6 hp when bloodied (stance).
        +1 defense bonus (until end of this turn).
      Ragnarok heals 6 hp (13 hp -> 19 hp; 0 hp wasted).
      Crushing Surge (standard action, at_will):
        Attacks Soldier with 28 vs. 24 AC (1d20+8; rolled 20).
        Crits: 22 damage (1d10[brutal 2, max]+8 + 1d12; rolled max + 4).
        Soldier has 10 hp remaining (32 hp - 22 damage).
        Ragnarok gains 10 temp hp (had 0; applied 10).
      Shift (move action, at_will):
        Ragnarok gains +1 defense bonus (until end of next turn).
      +1 defense bonus expires.
    
  Round 6:
    Soldier's turn:
      HP: 10/89; Temp HP: 0; Surges: 1; Surge Value: 22
      AC: 24; Action Points: 0
      Soldier Basic Attack (standard action, at_will):
        Attacks Ragnarok with 30 vs. 23 AC (1d20+15; rolled 15).
        Hits: 15 damage (2d6+5; rolled 6, 4).
        Ragnarok deflects 10 damage; 5 gets through (10 temp hp - 15 damage).
        Ragnarok has 14 hp remaining (19 hp - 5 damage).
    Ragnarok's turn:
      HP: 14/63; Temp HP: 0; Surges: 12; Surge Value: 16
      AC: 23; Action Points: 0
      Conditions:
        Regen 6 hp when bloodied (stance).
        +1 defense bonus (until end of this turn).
      Ragnarok heals 6 hp (14 hp -> 20 hp; 0 hp wasted).
      Crushing Blow (standard action, encounter):
        Attacks Soldier with 19 vs. 24 AC (1d20+8; rolled 11).
        Misses.
        Crushing Blow has been expended.
      Shift (move action, at_will):
        Ragnarok gains +1 defense bonus (until end of next turn).
      +1 defense bonus expires.
    
  Round 7:
    Soldier's turn:
      HP: 10/89; Temp HP: 0; Surges: 1; Surge Value: 22
      AC: 24; Action Points: 0
      Soldier Basic Attack (standard action, at_will):
        Attacks Ragnarok with 16 vs. 23 AC (1d20+15; rolled 1).
        Misses.
    Ragnarok's turn:
      HP: 20/63; Temp HP: 0; Surges: 12; Surge Value: 16
      AC: 23; Action Points: 0
      Conditions:
        Regen 6 hp when bloodied (stance).
        +1 defense bonus (until end of this turn).
      Ragnarok heals 6 hp (20 hp -> 26 hp; 0 hp wasted).
      Shift (move action, at_will):
        Ragnarok gains +1 defense bonus (until end of next turn).
      Brash Strike (standard action, at_will):
        Attacks Soldier with 18 vs. 24 AC (1d20+10; rolled 8).
        Misses.
        Soldier gains combat advantage (until start of next turn).
      +1 defense bonus expires.
    
  Round 8:
    Soldier's turn:
      HP: 10/89; Temp HP: 0; Surges: 1; Surge Value: 22
      AC: 24; Action Points: 0
      Conditions:
        Combat advantage (until start of next turn).
      Soldier Basic Attack (standard action, at_will):
        Attacks Ragnarok with 32 vs. 23 AC (1d20+17; rolled 15).
        Hits: 8 damage (2d6+5; rolled 2, 1).
        Ragnarok has 18 hp remaining (26 hp - 8 damage).
    Ragnarok's turn:
      HP: 18/63; Temp HP: 0; Surges: 12; Surge Value: 16
      AC: 23; Action Points: 0
      Combat advantage expires.
      Conditions:
        Regen 6 hp when bloodied (stance).
        +1 defense bonus (until end of this turn).
      Ragnarok heals 6 hp (18 hp -> 24 hp; 0 hp wasted).
      Shift (move action, at_will):
        Ragnarok gains +1 defense bonus (until end of next turn).
      Brash Strike (standard action, at_will):
        Attacks Soldier with 21 vs. 24 AC (1d20+10; rolled 11).
        Misses.
        Soldier gains combat advantage (until start of next turn).
      +1 defense bonus expires.
    
  Round 9:
    Soldier's turn:
      HP: 10/89; Temp HP: 0; Surges: 1; Surge Value: 22
      AC: 24; Action Points: 0
      Conditions:
        Combat advantage (until start of next turn).
      Soldier Basic Attack (standard action, at_will):
        Attacks Ragnarok with 34 vs. 23 AC (1d20+17; rolled 17).
        Hits: 12 damage (2d6+5; rolled 6, 1).
        Ragnarok has 12 hp remaining (24 hp - 12 damage).
    Ragnarok's turn:
      HP: 12/63; Temp HP: 0; Surges: 12; Surge Value: 16
      AC: 23; Action Points: 0
      Combat advantage expires.
      Conditions:
        Regen 6 hp when bloodied (stance).
        +1 defense bonus (until end of this turn).
      Ragnarok heals 6 hp (12 hp -> 18 hp; 0 hp wasted).
      Crushing Surge (standard action, at_will):
        Attacks Soldier with 24 vs. 24 AC (1d20+8; rolled 16).
        Hits: 18 damage (1d10[brutal 2]+8; rolled 10).
        Soldier has -8 hp remaining (10 hp - 18 damage).
        Ragnarok gains 10 temp hp (had 0; applied 10).
      +1 defense bonus expires.
    Soldier has died!
    
  Heroes win!
  Ragnarok takes a short rest.
    Ragnarok has 18 hp; wants at least 55 hp (maximum is 63 hp).
      Ragnarok spends a healing surge (11 remaining).
      Ragnarok heals 16 hp (18 hp -> 34 hp; 0 hp wasted).
      Ragnarok spends a healing surge (10 remaining).
      Ragnarok heals 16 hp (34 hp -> 50 hp; 0 hp wasted).
      Ragnarok spends a healing surge (9 remaining).
      Ragnarok heals 16 hp (50 hp -> 63 hp; 3 hp wasted).
    Temporary hit points expire.
    Powers recharge:
      Distracting Spate recharges.
      Crushing Blow recharges.
      Spend Action Point recharges.
      Second Wind recharges.
    Conditions expire:
      Regen 6 hp when bloodied expires.
  
FIGHT #2: Level 5 Ragnarok VS. Level 5 Soldier
  Roll initiative!
    Ragnarok rolls 23 initiative (1d20+3; rolled 20).
    Soldier rolls 18 initiative (1d20+6; rolled 12).
    Initiative order: 
      Ragnarok
      Soldier
  
  Round 1:
    Ragnarok's turn:
      HP: 63/63; Temp HP: 0; Surges: 9; Surge Value: 16
      AC: 22; Action Points: 0
      Shift (move action, at_will):
        Ragnarok gains +1 defense bonus (until end of next turn).
      Crushing Surge (standard action, at_will):
        Attacks Soldier with 26 vs. 21 AC (1d20+8; rolled 18).
        Hits: 13 damage (1d10[brutal 2]+8; rolled 1, 5).
        Soldier has 50 hp remaining (63 hp - 13 damage).
        Ragnarok gains 10 temp hp (had 0; applied 10).
    Soldier's turn:
      HP: 50/63; Temp HP: 0; Surges: 1; Surge Value: 15
      AC: 21; Action Points: 0
      Soldier Basic Attack (standard action, at_will):
        Attacks Ragnarok with 15 vs. 23 AC (1d20+12; rolled 3).
        Misses.
    
  Round 2:
    Ragnarok's turn:
      HP: 63/63; Temp HP: 10; Surges: 9; Surge Value: 16
      AC: 23; Action Points: 0
      Conditions:
        +1 defense bonus (until end of this turn).
      Shift (move action, at_will):
        Ragnarok gains +1 defense bonus (until end of next turn).
      Brash Strike (standard action, at_will):
        Attacks Soldier with 29 vs. 21 AC (1d20+10; rolled 19).
        Hits: 21 damage (1d10[brutal 2]+12; rolled 2, 2, 9).
        Soldier has 29 hp remaining (50 hp - 21 damage).
        Ragnarok gains 0 temp hp (had 10; applied 4).
        Soldier gains combat advantage (until start of next turn).
      +1 defense bonus expires.
    Soldier's turn:
      HP: 29/63; Temp HP: 0; Surges: 1; Surge Value: 15
      AC: 21; Action Points: 0
      Conditions:
        Combat advantage (until start of next turn).
      Soldier Basic Attack (standard action, at_will):
        Attacks Ragnarok with 19 vs. 23 AC (1d20+14; rolled 5).
        Misses.
    
  Round 3:
    Ragnarok's turn:
      HP: 63/63; Temp HP: 10; Surges: 9; Surge Value: 16
      AC: 23; Action Points: 0
      Combat advantage expires.
      Conditions:
        +1 defense bonus (until end of this turn).
      Distracting Spate (standard action, encounter):
        Attacks Soldier with 18 vs. 21 AC (1d20+8; rolled 10).
        Misses.
        Distracting Spate has been expended.
      Shift (move action, at_will):
        Ragnarok gains +1 defense bonus (until end of next turn).
      +1 defense bonus expires.
    Soldier's turn:
      HP: 29/63; Temp HP: 0; Surges: 1; Surge Value: 15
      AC: 21; Action Points: 0
      Soldier Encounter Attack (standard action, encounter):
        Attacks Ragnarok with 32 vs. 23 AC (1d20+12; rolled 20).
        Crits: 28 damage (3d8[max]+4; rolled max).
        Ragnarok deflects 10 damage; 18 gets through (10 temp hp - 28 damage).
        Ragnarok has 45 hp remaining (63 hp - 18 damage).
        Soldier Encounter Attack has been expended.
    
  Round 4:
    Ragnarok's turn:
      HP: 45/63; Temp HP: 0; Surges: 9; Surge Value: 16
      AC: 23; Action Points: 0
      Conditions:
        +1 defense bonus (until end of this turn).
      Second Wind (minor action, encounter):
        Ragnarok spends a healing surge (8 remaining).
        Ragnarok heals 16 hp (45 hp -> 61 hp; 0 hp wasted).
        Ragnarok gains +2 defense bonus (until end of next turn).
        Second Wind has been expended.
      Brash Strike (standard action, at_will):
        Attacks Soldier with 26 vs. 21 AC (1d20+10; rolled 16).
        Hits: 19 damage (1d10[brutal 2]+12; rolled 1, 7).
        Soldier has 10 hp remaining (29 hp - 19 damage).
        Ragnarok gains 4 temp hp (had 0; applied 4).
        Soldier gains combat advantage (until start of next turn).
      Shift (move action, at_will):
        Ragnarok gains +1 defense bonus (until end of next turn).
      +1 defense bonus expires.
    Soldier's turn:
      HP: 10/63; Temp HP: 0; Surges: 1; Surge Value: 15
      AC: 21; Action Points: 0
      Conditions:
        Combat advantage (until start of next turn).
      Soldier Basic Attack (standard action, at_will):
        Attacks Ragnarok with 31 vs. 25 AC (1d20+14; rolled 17).
        Hits: 10 damage (1d10+4; rolled 6).
        Ragnarok deflects 4 damage; 6 gets through (4 temp hp - 10 damage).
        Ragnarok has 55 hp remaining (61 hp - 6 damage).
    
  Round 5:
    Ragnarok's turn:
      HP: 55/63; Temp HP: 0; Surges: 8; Surge Value: 16
      AC: 25; Action Points: 0
      Combat advantage expires.
      Conditions:
        +2 defense bonus (until end of this turn).
        +1 defense bonus (until end of this turn).
      Shift (move action, at_will):
        Ragnarok gains +1 defense bonus (until end of next turn).
      Crushing Surge (standard action, at_will):
        Attacks Soldier with 18 vs. 21 AC (1d20+8; rolled 10).
        Misses.
        Ragnarok gains 4 temp hp (had 0; applied 4).
      +2 defense bonus expires.
      +1 defense bonus expires.
    Soldier's turn:
      HP: 10/63; Temp HP: 0; Surges: 1; Surge Value: 15
      AC: 21; Action Points: 0
      Soldier Basic Attack (standard action, at_will):
        Attacks Ragnarok with 32 vs. 23 AC (1d20+12; rolled 20).
        Crits: 14 damage (1d10[max]+4; rolled max).
        Ragnarok deflects 4 damage; 10 gets through (4 temp hp - 14 damage).
        Ragnarok has 45 hp remaining (55 hp - 10 damage).
    
  Round 6:
    Ragnarok's turn:
      HP: 45/63; Temp HP: 0; Surges: 8; Surge Value: 16
      AC: 23; Action Points: 0
      Conditions:
        +1 defense bonus (until end of this turn).
      Shift (move action, at_will):
        Ragnarok gains +1 defense bonus (until end of next turn).
      Brash Strike (standard action, at_will):
        Attacks Soldier with 17 vs. 21 AC (1d20+10; rolled 7).
        Misses.
        Soldier gains combat advantage (until start of next turn).
      +1 defense bonus expires.
    Soldier's turn:
      HP: 10/63; Temp HP: 0; Surges: 1; Surge Value: 15
      AC: 21; Action Points: 0
      Conditions:
        Combat advantage (until start of next turn).
      Soldier Basic Attack (standard action, at_will):
        Attacks Ragnarok with 20 vs. 23 AC (1d20+14; rolled 6).
        Misses.
    
  Round 7:
    Ragnarok's turn:
      HP: 45/63; Temp HP: 0; Surges: 8; Surge Value: 16
      AC: 23; Action Points: 0
      Combat advantage expires.
      Conditions:
        +1 defense bonus (until end of this turn).
      Brash Strike (standard action, at_will):
        Attacks Soldier with 23 vs. 21 AC (1d20+10; rolled 13).
        Hits: 19 damage (1d10[brutal 2]+12; rolled 7).
        Soldier has -9 hp remaining (10 hp - 19 damage).
        Ragnarok gains 4 temp hp (had 0; applied 4).
        Soldier gains combat advantage (until start of next turn).
      +1 defense bonus expires.
    Soldier has died!
    
  Heroes win!
  Ragnarok takes a short rest.
    Ragnarok has 45 hp; wants at least 55 hp (maximum is 63 hp).
      Ragnarok spends a healing surge (7 remaining).
      Ragnarok heals 16 hp (45 hp -> 61 hp; 0 hp wasted).
    Temporary hit points expire.
    Powers recharge:
      Distracting Spate recharges.
      Second Wind recharges.
    Milestone:
      Ragnarok gains an action point.
      Meliorating Scale Armor +1: enhancement increases to +2.
  
FIGHT #3: Level 5 Ragnarok VS. Level 7 Soldier
  Roll initiative!
    Ragnarok rolls 13 initiative (1d20+3; rolled 10).
    Soldier rolls 24 initiative (1d20+8; rolled 16).
    Initiative order: 
      Soldier
      Ragnarok
  
  Round 1:
    Soldier's turn:
      HP: 80/80; Temp HP: 0; Surges: 1; Surge Value: 20
      AC: 23; Action Points: 0
      Soldier Basic Attack (standard action, at_will):
        Attacks Ragnarok with 20 vs. 23 AC (1d20+14; rolled 6).
        Misses.
    Ragnarok's turn:
      HP: 61/63; Temp HP: 0; Surges: 7; Surge Value: 16
      AC: 23; Action Points: 1
      Shift (move action, at_will):
        Ragnarok gains +1 defense bonus (until end of next turn).
      Brash Strike (standard action, at_will):
        Attacks Soldier with 29 vs. 23 AC (1d20+10; rolled 19).
        Hits: 20 damage (1d10[brutal 2]+12; rolled 8).
        Soldier has 60 hp remaining (80 hp - 20 damage).
        Ragnarok gains 4 temp hp (had 0; applied 4).
        Soldier gains combat advantage (until start of next turn).
      Spend Action Point (free action, encounter):
        Ragnarok spends an action point (0 remaining).
        Ragnarok gains a standard action.
        Spend Action Point has been expended.
      Brash Strike (standard action, at_will):
        Attacks Soldier with 28 vs. 23 AC (1d20+10; rolled 18).
        Hits: 15 damage (1d10[brutal 2]+12; rolled 3).
        Soldier has 45 hp remaining (60 hp - 15 damage).
        Ragnarok gains 0 temp hp (had 4; applied 4).
        Soldier gains combat advantage (until start of next turn).
    
  Round 2:
    Soldier's turn:
      HP: 45/80; Temp HP: 0; Surges: 1; Surge Value: 20
      AC: 23; Action Points: 0
      Conditions:
        Combat advantage (until start of next turn).
        Combat advantage (until start of next turn).
      Soldier Basic Attack (standard action, at_will):
        Attacks Ragnarok with 19 vs. 24 AC (1d20+16; rolled 3).
        Misses.
    Ragnarok's turn:
      HP: 61/63; Temp HP: 4; Surges: 7; Surge Value: 16
      AC: 24; Action Points: 0
      Combat advantage expires.
      Combat advantage expires.
      Conditions:
        +1 defense bonus (until end of this turn).
      Brash Strike (standard action, at_will):
        Attacks Soldier with 21 vs. 23 AC (1d20+10; rolled 11).
        Misses.
        Soldier gains combat advantage (until start of next turn).
      Shift (move action, at_will):
        Ragnarok gains +1 defense bonus (until end of next turn).
      +1 defense bonus expires.
    
  Round 3:
    Soldier's turn:
      HP: 45/80; Temp HP: 0; Surges: 1; Surge Value: 20
      AC: 23; Action Points: 0
      Conditions:
        Combat advantage (until start of next turn).
      Soldier Basic Attack (standard action, at_will):
        Attacks Ragnarok with 28 vs. 24 AC (1d20+16; rolled 12).
        Hits: 15 damage (2d6+5; rolled 5, 5).
        Ragnarok deflects 4 damage; 11 gets through (4 temp hp - 15 damage).
        Ragnarok has 50 hp remaining (61 hp - 11 damage).
    Ragnarok's turn:
      HP: 50/63; Temp HP: 0; Surges: 7; Surge Value: 16
      AC: 24; Action Points: 0
      Combat advantage expires.
      Conditions:
        +1 defense bonus (until end of this turn).
      Brash Strike (standard action, at_will):
        Attacks Soldier with 17 vs. 23 AC (1d20+10; rolled 7).
        Misses.
        Soldier gains combat advantage (until start of next turn).
      Shift (move action, at_will):
        Ragnarok gains +1 defense bonus (until end of next turn).
      +1 defense bonus expires.
    
  Round 4:
    Soldier's turn:
      HP: 45/80; Temp HP: 0; Surges: 1; Surge Value: 20
      AC: 23; Action Points: 0
      Conditions:
        Combat advantage (until start of next turn).
      Soldier Encounter Attack (standard action, encounter):
        Attacks Ragnarok with 20 vs. 24 AC (1d20+16; rolled 4).
        Misses.
        Soldier Encounter Attack has been expended.
    Ragnarok's turn:
      HP: 50/63; Temp HP: 0; Surges: 7; Surge Value: 16
      AC: 24; Action Points: 0
      Combat advantage expires.
      Conditions:
        +1 defense bonus (until end of this turn).
      Crushing Surge (standard action, at_will):
        Attacks Soldier with 11 vs. 23 AC (1d20+8; rolled 3).
        Misses.
        Ragnarok gains 4 temp hp (had 0; applied 4).
      Shift (move action, at_will):
        Ragnarok gains +1 defense bonus (until end of next turn).
      +1 defense bonus expires.
    
  Round 5:
    Soldier's turn:
      HP: 45/80; Temp HP: 0; Surges: 1; Surge Value: 20
      AC: 23; Action Points: 0
      Soldier Basic Attack (standard action, at_will):
        Attacks Ragnarok with 24 vs. 24 AC (1d20+14; rolled 10).
        Hits: 11 damage (2d6+5; rolled 3, 3).
        Ragnarok deflects 4 damage; 7 gets through (4 temp hp - 11 damage).
        Ragnarok has 43 hp remaining (50 hp - 7 damage).
    Ragnarok's turn:
      HP: 43/63; Temp HP: 0; Surges: 7; Surge Value: 16
      AC: 24; Action Points: 0
      Conditions:
        +1 defense bonus (until end of this turn).
      Brash Strike (standard action, at_will):
        Attacks Soldier with 22 vs. 23 AC (1d20+10; rolled 12).
        Misses.
        Soldier gains combat advantage (until start of next turn).
      Shift (move action, at_will):
        Ragnarok gains +1 defense bonus (until end of next turn).
      Second Wind (minor action, encounter):
        Ragnarok spends a healing surge (6 remaining).
        Ragnarok heals 16 hp (43 hp -> 59 hp; 0 hp wasted).
        Ragnarok gains +2 defense bonus (until end of next turn).
        Second Wind has been expended.
      +1 defense bonus expires.
    
  Round 6:
    Soldier's turn:
      HP: 45/80; Temp HP: 0; Surges: 1; Surge Value: 20
      AC: 23; Action Points: 0
      Conditions:
        Combat advantage (until start of next turn).
      Soldier Basic Attack (standard action, at_will):
        Attacks Ragnarok with 22 vs. 26 AC (1d20+16; rolled 6).
        Misses.
    Ragnarok's turn:
      HP: 59/63; Temp HP: 0; Surges: 6; Surge Value: 16
      AC: 26; Action Points: 0
      Combat advantage expires.
      Conditions:
        +1 defense bonus (until end of this turn).
        +2 defense bonus (until end of this turn).
      Brash Strike (standard action, at_will):
        Attacks Soldier with 25 vs. 23 AC (1d20+10; rolled 15).
        Hits: 22 damage (1d10[brutal 2]+12; rolled 10).
        Soldier has 23 hp remaining (45 hp - 22 damage).
        Ragnarok gains 4 temp hp (had 0; applied 4).
        Soldier gains combat advantage (until start of next turn).
      Shift (move action, at_will):
        Ragnarok gains +1 defense bonus (until end of next turn).
      +1 defense bonus expires.
      +2 defense bonus expires.
    
  Round 7:
    Soldier's turn:
      HP: 23/80; Temp HP: 0; Surges: 1; Surge Value: 20
      AC: 23; Action Points: 0
      Conditions:
        Combat advantage (until start of next turn).
      Soldier Basic Attack (standard action, at_will):
        Attacks Ragnarok with 30 vs. 24 AC (1d20+16; rolled 14).
        Hits: 11 damage (2d6+5; rolled 3, 3).
        Ragnarok deflects 4 damage; 7 gets through (4 temp hp - 11 damage).
        Ragnarok has 52 hp remaining (59 hp - 7 damage).
    Ragnarok's turn:
      HP: 52/63; Temp HP: 0; Surges: 6; Surge Value: 16
      AC: 24; Action Points: 0
      Combat advantage expires.
      Conditions:
        +1 defense bonus (until end of this turn).
      Distracting Spate (standard action, encounter):
        Attacks Soldier with 13 vs. 23 AC (1d20+8; rolled 5).
        Misses.
        Distracting Spate has been expended.
      Shift (move action, at_will):
        Ragnarok gains +1 defense bonus (until end of next turn).
      +1 defense bonus expires.
    
  Round 8:
    Soldier's turn:
      HP: 23/80; Temp HP: 0; Surges: 1; Surge Value: 20
      AC: 23; Action Points: 0
      Soldier Basic Attack (standard action, at_will):
        Attacks Ragnarok with 18 vs. 24 AC (1d20+14; rolled 4).
        Misses.
    Ragnarok's turn:
      HP: 52/63; Temp HP: 0; Surges: 6; Surge Value: 16
      AC: 24; Action Points: 0
      Conditions:
        +1 defense bonus (until end of this turn).
      Brash Strike (standard action, at_will):
        Attacks Soldier with 23 vs. 23 AC (1d20+10; rolled 13).
        Hits: 21 damage (1d10[brutal 2]+12; rolled 9).
        Soldier has 2 hp remaining (23 hp - 21 damage).
        Ragnarok gains 4 temp hp (had 0; applied 4).
        Soldier gains combat advantage (until start of next turn).
      Shift (move action, at_will):
        Ragnarok gains +1 defense bonus (until end of next turn).
      +1 defense bonus expires.
    
  Round 9:
    Soldier's turn:
      HP: 2/80; Temp HP: 0; Surges: 1; Surge Value: 20
      AC: 23; Action Points: 0
      Conditions:
        Combat advantage (until start of next turn).
      Soldier Basic Attack (standard action, at_will):
        Attacks Ragnarok with 30 vs. 24 AC (1d20+16; rolled 14).
        Hits: 7 damage (2d6+5; rolled 1, 1).
        Ragnarok deflects 4 damage; 3 gets through (4 temp hp - 7 damage).
        Ragnarok has 49 hp remaining (52 hp - 3 damage).
    Ragnarok's turn:
      HP: 49/63; Temp HP: 0; Surges: 6; Surge Value: 16
      AC: 24; Action Points: 0
      Combat advantage expires.
      Conditions:
        +1 defense bonus (until end of this turn).
      Crushing Surge (standard action, at_will):
        Attacks Soldier with 11 vs. 23 AC (1d20+8; rolled 3).
        Misses.
        Ragnarok gains 4 temp hp (had 0; applied 4).
      Shift (move action, at_will):
        Ragnarok gains +1 defense bonus (until end of next turn).
      +1 defense bonus expires.
    
  Round 10:
    Soldier's turn:
      HP: 2/80; Temp HP: 0; Surges: 1; Surge Value: 20
      AC: 23; Action Points: 0
      Soldier Basic Attack (standard action, at_will):
        Attacks Ragnarok with 15 vs. 24 AC (1d20+14; rolled 1).
        Misses.
    Ragnarok's turn:
      HP: 49/63; Temp HP: 4; Surges: 6; Surge Value: 16
      AC: 24; Action Points: 0
      Conditions:
        +1 defense bonus (until end of this turn).
      Shift (move action, at_will):
        Ragnarok gains +1 defense bonus (until end of next turn).
      Crushing Blow (standard action, encounter):
        Attacks Soldier with 21 vs. 23 AC (1d20+8; rolled 13).
        Misses.
        Crushing Blow has been expended.
      +1 defense bonus expires.
    
  Round 11:
    Soldier's turn:
      HP: 2/80; Temp HP: 0; Surges: 1; Surge Value: 20
      AC: 23; Action Points: 0
      Soldier Basic Attack (standard action, at_will):
        Attacks Ragnarok with 20 vs. 24 AC (1d20+14; rolled 6).
        Misses.
    Ragnarok's turn:
      HP: 49/63; Temp HP: 4; Surges: 6; Surge Value: 16
      AC: 24; Action Points: 0
      Conditions:
        +1 defense bonus (until end of this turn).
      Brash Strike (standard action, at_will):
        Attacks Soldier with 30 vs. 23 AC (1d20+10; rolled 20).
        Crits: 31 damage (1d10[brutal 2, max]+12 + 1d12; rolled max + 9).
        Soldier has -29 hp remaining (2 hp - 31 damage).
        Ragnarok gains 0 temp hp (had 4; applied 4).
        Soldier gains combat advantage (until start of next turn).
      +1 defense bonus expires.
    Soldier has died!
    
  Heroes win!
  Ragnarok takes a short rest.
    Ragnarok has 49 hp; wants at least 55 hp (maximum is 63 hp).
      Ragnarok spends a healing surge (5 remaining).
      Ragnarok heals 16 hp (49 hp -> 63 hp; 2 hp wasted).
    Temporary hit points expire.
    Powers recharge:
      Distracting Spate recharges.
      Crushing Blow recharges.
      Spend Action Point recharges.
      Second Wind recharges.
  
FIGHT #4: Level 5 Ragnarok VS. Level 5 Soldier
  Roll initiative!
    Ragnarok rolls 4 initiative (1d20+3; rolled 1).
    Soldier rolls 13 initiative (1d20+6; rolled 7).
    Initiative order: 
      Soldier
      Ragnarok
  
  Round 1:
    Soldier's turn:
      HP: 63/63; Temp HP: 0; Surges: 1; Surge Value: 15
      AC: 21; Action Points: 0
      Soldier Basic Attack (standard action, at_will):
        Attacks Ragnarok with 13 vs. 23 AC (1d20+12; rolled 1).
        Misses.
    Ragnarok's turn:
      HP: 63/63; Temp HP: 0; Surges: 5; Surge Value: 16
      AC: 23; Action Points: 0
      Shift (move action, at_will):
        Ragnarok gains +1 defense bonus (until end of next turn).
      Crushing Blow (standard action, encounter):
        Attacks Soldier with 9 vs. 21 AC (1d20+8; rolled 1).
        Misses.
        Crushing Blow has been expended.
    
  Round 2:
    Soldier's turn:
      HP: 63/63; Temp HP: 0; Surges: 1; Surge Value: 15
      AC: 21; Action Points: 0
      Soldier Encounter Attack (standard action, encounter):
        Attacks Ragnarok with 19 vs. 24 AC (1d20+12; rolled 7).
        Misses.
        Soldier Encounter Attack has been expended.
    Ragnarok's turn:
      HP: 63/63; Temp HP: 0; Surges: 5; Surge Value: 16
      AC: 24; Action Points: 0
      Conditions:
        +1 defense bonus (until end of this turn).
      Shift (move action, at_will):
        Ragnarok gains +1 defense bonus (until end of next turn).
      Distracting Spate (standard action, encounter):
        Attacks Soldier with 17 vs. 21 AC (1d20+8; rolled 9).
        Misses.
        Distracting Spate has been expended.
      +1 defense bonus expires.
    
  Round 3:
    Soldier's turn:
      HP: 63/63; Temp HP: 0; Surges: 1; Surge Value: 15
      AC: 21; Action Points: 0
      Soldier Basic Attack (standard action, at_will):
        Attacks Ragnarok with 28 vs. 24 AC (1d20+12; rolled 16).
        Hits: 8 damage (1d10+4; rolled 4).
        Ragnarok has 55 hp remaining (63 hp - 8 damage).
    Ragnarok's turn:
      HP: 55/63; Temp HP: 0; Surges: 5; Surge Value: 16
      AC: 24; Action Points: 0
      Conditions:
        +1 defense bonus (until end of this turn).
      Brash Strike (standard action, at_will):
        Attacks Soldier with 13 vs. 21 AC (1d20+10; rolled 3).
        Misses.
        Soldier gains combat advantage (until start of next turn).
      Shift (move action, at_will):
        Ragnarok gains +1 defense bonus (until end of next turn).
      +1 defense bonus expires.
    
  Round 4:
    Soldier's turn:
      HP: 63/63; Temp HP: 0; Surges: 1; Surge Value: 15
      AC: 21; Action Points: 0
      Conditions:
        Combat advantage (until start of next turn).
      Soldier Basic Attack (standard action, at_will):
        Attacks Ragnarok with 34 vs. 24 AC (1d20+14; rolled 20).
        Crits: 14 damage (1d10[max]+4; rolled max).
        Ragnarok has 41 hp remaining (55 hp - 14 damage).
    Ragnarok's turn:
      HP: 41/63; Temp HP: 0; Surges: 5; Surge Value: 16
      AC: 24; Action Points: 0
      Combat advantage expires.
      Conditions:
        +1 defense bonus (until end of this turn).
      Brash Strike (standard action, at_will):
        Attacks Soldier with 18 vs. 21 AC (1d20+10; rolled 8).
        Misses.
        Soldier gains combat advantage (until start of next turn).
      Second Wind (minor action, encounter):
        Ragnarok spends a healing surge (4 remaining).
        Ragnarok heals 16 hp (41 hp -> 57 hp; 0 hp wasted).
        Ragnarok gains +2 defense bonus (until end of next turn).
        Second Wind has been expended.
      Shift (move action, at_will):
        Ragnarok gains +1 defense bonus (until end of next turn).
      +1 defense bonus expires.
    
  Round 5:
    Soldier's turn:
      HP: 63/63; Temp HP: 0; Surges: 1; Surge Value: 15
      AC: 21; Action Points: 0
      Conditions:
        Combat advantage (until start of next turn).
      Soldier Basic Attack (standard action, at_will):
        Attacks Ragnarok with 33 vs. 26 AC (1d20+14; rolled 19).
        Hits: 14 damage (1d10+4; rolled 10).
        Ragnarok has 43 hp remaining (57 hp - 14 damage).
    Ragnarok's turn:
      HP: 43/63; Temp HP: 0; Surges: 4; Surge Value: 16
      AC: 26; Action Points: 0
      Combat advantage expires.
      Conditions:
        +2 defense bonus (until end of this turn).
        +1 defense bonus (until end of this turn).
      Shift (move action, at_will):
        Ragnarok gains +1 defense bonus (until end of next turn).
      Brash Strike (standard action, at_will):
        Attacks Soldier with 18 vs. 21 AC (1d20+10; rolled 8).
        Misses.
        Soldier gains combat advantage (until start of next turn).
      +2 defense bonus expires.
      +1 defense bonus expires.
    
  Round 6:
    Soldier's turn:
      HP: 63/63; Temp HP: 0; Surges: 1; Surge Value: 15
      AC: 21; Action Points: 0
      Conditions:
        Combat advantage (until start of next turn).
      Soldier Basic Attack (standard action, at_will):
        Attacks Ragnarok with 25 vs. 24 AC (1d20+14; rolled 11).
        Hits: 7 damage (1d10+4; rolled 3).
        Ragnarok has 36 hp remaining (43 hp - 7 damage).
    Ragnarok's turn:
      HP: 36/63; Temp HP: 0; Surges: 4; Surge Value: 16
      AC: 24; Action Points: 0
      Combat advantage expires.
      Conditions:
        +1 defense bonus (until end of this turn).
      Crushing Surge (standard action, at_will):
        Attacks Soldier with 10 vs. 21 AC (1d20+8; rolled 2).
        Misses.
        Ragnarok gains 4 temp hp (had 0; applied 4).
      Shift (move action, at_will):
        Ragnarok gains +1 defense bonus (until end of next turn).
      +1 defense bonus expires.
    
  Round 7:
    Soldier's turn:
      HP: 63/63; Temp HP: 0; Surges: 1; Surge Value: 15
      AC: 21; Action Points: 0
      Soldier Basic Attack (standard action, at_will):
        Attacks Ragnarok with 19 vs. 24 AC (1d20+12; rolled 7).
        Misses.
    Ragnarok's turn:
      HP: 36/63; Temp HP: 4; Surges: 4; Surge Value: 16
      AC: 24; Action Points: 0
      Conditions:
        +1 defense bonus (until end of this turn).
      Brash Strike (standard action, at_will):
        Attacks Soldier with 24 vs. 21 AC (1d20+10; rolled 14).
        Hits: 17 damage (1d10[brutal 2]+12; rolled 5).
        Soldier has 46 hp remaining (63 hp - 17 damage).
        Ragnarok gains 0 temp hp (had 4; applied 4).
        Soldier gains combat advantage (until start of next turn).
      Shift (move action, at_will):
        Ragnarok gains +1 defense bonus (until end of next turn).
      +1 defense bonus expires.
    
  Round 8:
    Soldier's turn:
      HP: 46/63; Temp HP: 0; Surges: 1; Surge Value: 15
      AC: 21; Action Points: 0
      Conditions:
        Combat advantage (until start of next turn).
      Soldier Basic Attack (standard action, at_will):
        Attacks Ragnarok with 27 vs. 24 AC (1d20+14; rolled 13).
        Hits: 6 damage (1d10+4; rolled 2).
        Ragnarok deflects 4 damage; 2 gets through (4 temp hp - 6 damage).
        Ragnarok has 34 hp remaining (36 hp - 2 damage).
    Ragnarok's turn:
      HP: 34/63; Temp HP: 0; Surges: 4; Surge Value: 16
      AC: 24; Action Points: 0
      Combat advantage expires.
      Conditions:
        +1 defense bonus (until end of this turn).
      Brash Strike (standard action, at_will):
        Attacks Soldier with 16 vs. 21 AC (1d20+10; rolled 6).
        Misses.
        Soldier gains combat advantage (until start of next turn).
      Shift (move action, at_will):
        Ragnarok gains +1 defense bonus (until end of next turn).
      +1 defense bonus expires.
    
  Round 9:
    Soldier's turn:
      HP: 46/63; Temp HP: 0; Surges: 1; Surge Value: 15
      AC: 21; Action Points: 0
      Conditions:
        Combat advantage (until start of next turn).
      Soldier Basic Attack (standard action, at_will):
        Attacks Ragnarok with 32 vs. 24 AC (1d20+14; rolled 18).
        Hits: 6 damage (1d10+4; rolled 2).
        Ragnarok has 28 hp remaining (34 hp - 6 damage).
    Ragnarok's turn:
      HP: 28/63; Temp HP: 0; Surges: 4; Surge Value: 16
      AC: 24; Action Points: 0
      Combat advantage expires.
      Conditions:
        +1 defense bonus (until end of this turn).
      Shift (move action, at_will):
        Ragnarok gains +1 defense bonus (until end of next turn).
      Crushing Surge (standard action, at_will):
        Attacks Soldier with 9 vs. 21 AC (1d20+8; rolled 1).
        Misses.
        Ragnarok gains 4 temp hp (had 0; applied 4).
      +1 defense bonus expires.
    
  Round 10:
    Soldier's turn:
      HP: 46/63; Temp HP: 0; Surges: 1; Surge Value: 15
      AC: 21; Action Points: 0
      Soldier Basic Attack (standard action, at_will):
        Attacks Ragnarok with 17 vs. 24 AC (1d20+12; rolled 5).
        Misses.
    Ragnarok's turn:
      HP: 28/63; Temp HP: 4; Surges: 4; Surge Value: 16
      AC: 24; Action Points: 0
      Conditions:
        +1 defense bonus (until end of this turn).
      Brash Strike (standard action, at_will):
        Attacks Soldier with 11 vs. 21 AC (1d20+10; rolled 1).
        Misses.
        Soldier gains combat advantage (until start of next turn).
      Shift (move action, at_will):
        Ragnarok gains +1 defense bonus (until end of next turn).
      +1 defense bonus expires.
    
  Round 11:
    Soldier's turn:
      HP: 46/63; Temp HP: 0; Surges: 1; Surge Value: 15
      AC: 21; Action Points: 0
      Conditions:
        Combat advantage (until start of next turn).
      Soldier Basic Attack (standard action, at_will):
        Attacks Ragnarok with 22 vs. 24 AC (1d20+14; rolled 8).
        Misses.
    Ragnarok's turn:
      HP: 28/63; Temp HP: 4; Surges: 4; Surge Value: 16
      AC: 24; Action Points: 0
      Combat advantage expires.
      Conditions:
        +1 defense bonus (until end of this turn).
      Brash Strike (standard action, at_will):
        Attacks Soldier with 11 vs. 21 AC (1d20+10; rolled 1).
        Misses.
        Soldier gains combat advantage (until start of next turn).
      Shift (move action, at_will):
        Ragnarok gains +1 defense bonus (until end of next turn).
      +1 defense bonus expires.
    
  Round 12:
    Soldier's turn:
      HP: 46/63; Temp HP: 0; Surges: 1; Surge Value: 15
      AC: 21; Action Points: 0
      Conditions:
        Combat advantage (until start of next turn).
      Soldier Basic Attack (standard action, at_will):
        Attacks Ragnarok with 30 vs. 24 AC (1d20+14; rolled 16).
        Hits: 8 damage (1d10+4; rolled 4).
        Ragnarok deflects 4 damage; 4 gets through (4 temp hp - 8 damage).
        Ragnarok has 24 hp remaining (28 hp - 4 damage).
    Ragnarok's turn:
      HP: 24/63; Temp HP: 0; Surges: 4; Surge Value: 16
      AC: 24; Action Points: 0
      Combat advantage expires.
      Conditions:
        +1 defense bonus (until end of this turn).
      Crushing Surge (standard action, at_will):
        Attacks Soldier with 11 vs. 21 AC (1d20+8; rolled 3).
        Misses.
        Ragnarok gains 4 temp hp (had 0; applied 4).
      Shift (move action, at_will):
        Ragnarok gains +1 defense bonus (until end of next turn).
      +1 defense bonus expires.
    
  Round 13:
    Soldier's turn:
      HP: 46/63; Temp HP: 0; Surges: 1; Surge Value: 15
      AC: 21; Action Points: 0
      Soldier Basic Attack (standard action, at_will):
        Attacks Ragnarok with 31 vs. 24 AC (1d20+12; rolled 19).
        Hits: 10 damage (1d10+4; rolled 6).
        Ragnarok deflects 4 damage; 6 gets through (4 temp hp - 10 damage).
        Ragnarok has 18 hp remaining (24 hp - 6 damage).
    Ragnarok's turn:
      HP: 18/63; Temp HP: 0; Surges: 4; Surge Value: 16
      AC: 24; Action Points: 0
      Conditions:
        +1 defense bonus (until end of this turn).
      Brash Strike (standard action, at_will):
        Attacks Soldier with 24 vs. 21 AC (1d20+10; rolled 14).
        Hits: 20 damage (1d10[brutal 2]+12; rolled 1, 8).
        Soldier has 26 hp remaining (46 hp - 20 damage).
        Ragnarok gains 4 temp hp (had 0; applied 4).
        Soldier gains combat advantage (until start of next turn).
      Shift (move action, at_will):
        Ragnarok gains +1 defense bonus (until end of next turn).
      +1 defense bonus expires.
    
  Round 14:
    Soldier's turn:
      HP: 26/63; Temp HP: 0; Surges: 1; Surge Value: 15
      AC: 21; Action Points: 0
      Conditions:
        Combat advantage (until start of next turn).
      Soldier Basic Attack (standard action, at_will):
        Attacks Ragnarok with 15 vs. 24 AC (1d20+14; rolled 1).
        Misses.
    Ragnarok's turn:
      HP: 18/63; Temp HP: 4; Surges: 4; Surge Value: 16
      AC: 24; Action Points: 0
      Combat advantage expires.
      Conditions:
        +1 defense bonus (until end of this turn).
      Brash Strike (standard action, at_will):
        Attacks Soldier with 11 vs. 21 AC (1d20+10; rolled 1).
        Misses.
        Soldier gains combat advantage (until start of next turn).
      Shift (move action, at_will):
        Ragnarok gains +1 defense bonus (until end of next turn).
      +1 defense bonus expires.
    
  Round 15:
    Soldier's turn:
      HP: 26/63; Temp HP: 0; Surges: 1; Surge Value: 15
      AC: 21; Action Points: 0
      Conditions:
        Combat advantage (until start of next turn).
      Soldier Basic Attack (standard action, at_will):
        Attacks Ragnarok with 26 vs. 24 AC (1d20+14; rolled 12).
        Hits: 6 damage (1d10+4; rolled 2).
        Ragnarok deflects 4 damage; 2 gets through (4 temp hp - 6 damage).
        Ragnarok has 16 hp remaining (18 hp - 2 damage).
    Ragnarok's turn:
      HP: 16/63; Temp HP: 0; Surges: 4; Surge Value: 16
      AC: 24; Action Points: 0
      Combat advantage expires.
      Conditions:
        +1 defense bonus (until end of this turn).
      Crushing Surge (standard action, at_will):
        Attacks Soldier with 16 vs. 21 AC (1d20+8; rolled 8).
        Misses.
        Ragnarok gains 4 temp hp (had 0; applied 4).
      Shift (move action, at_will):
        Ragnarok gains +1 defense bonus (until end of next turn).
      +1 defense bonus expires.
    
  Round 16:
    Soldier's turn:
      HP: 26/63; Temp HP: 0; Surges: 1; Surge Value: 15
      AC: 21; Action Points: 0
      Soldier Basic Attack (standard action, at_will):
        Attacks Ragnarok with 19 vs. 24 AC (1d20+12; rolled 7).
        Misses.
    Ragnarok's turn:
      HP: 16/63; Temp HP: 4; Surges: 4; Surge Value: 16
      AC: 24; Action Points: 0
      Conditions:
        +1 defense bonus (until end of this turn).
      Brash Strike (standard action, at_will):
        Attacks Soldier with 21 vs. 21 AC (1d20+10; rolled 11).
        Hits: 20 damage (1d10[brutal 2]+12; rolled 8).
        Soldier has 6 hp remaining (26 hp - 20 damage).
        Ragnarok gains 0 temp hp (had 4; applied 4).
        Soldier gains combat advantage (until start of next turn).
      Shift (move action, at_will):
        Ragnarok gains +1 defense bonus (until end of next turn).
      +1 defense bonus expires.
    
  Round 17:
    Soldier's turn:
      HP: 6/63; Temp HP: 0; Surges: 1; Surge Value: 15
      AC: 21; Action Points: 0
      Conditions:
        Combat advantage (until start of next turn).
      Soldier Basic Attack (standard action, at_will):
        Attacks Ragnarok with 21 vs. 24 AC (1d20+14; rolled 7).
        Misses.
    Ragnarok's turn:
      HP: 16/63; Temp HP: 4; Surges: 4; Surge Value: 16
      AC: 24; Action Points: 0
      Combat advantage expires.
      Conditions:
        +1 defense bonus (until end of this turn).
      Shift (move action, at_will):
        Ragnarok gains +1 defense bonus (until end of next turn).
      Brash Strike (standard action, at_will):
        Attacks Soldier with 27 vs. 21 AC (1d20+10; rolled 17).
        Hits: 19 damage (1d10[brutal 2]+12; rolled 7).
        Soldier has -13 hp remaining (6 hp - 19 damage).
        Ragnarok gains 0 temp hp (had 4; applied 4).
        Soldier gains combat advantage (until start of next turn).
      +1 defense bonus expires.
    Soldier has died!
    
  Heroes win!
  Ragnarok takes a short rest.
    Ragnarok has 16 hp; wants at least 55 hp (maximum is 63 hp).
      Ragnarok spends a healing surge (3 remaining).
      Ragnarok heals 16 hp (16 hp -> 32 hp; 0 hp wasted).
      Ragnarok spends a healing surge (2 remaining).
      Ragnarok heals 16 hp (32 hp -> 48 hp; 0 hp wasted).
      Ragnarok spends a healing surge (1 remaining).
      Ragnarok heals 16 hp (48 hp -> 63 hp; 1 hp wasted).
    Temporary hit points expire.
    Powers recharge:
      Distracting Spate recharges.
      Crushing Blow recharges.
      Second Wind recharges.
    Conditions expire:
      +1 defense bonus expires.
    Milestone:
      Ragnarok gains an action point.
      Meliorating Scale Armor +1: enhancement increases to +3.
  
FIGHT #5: Level 5 Ragnarok VS. Level 6 Soldier
  Roll initiative!
    Ragnarok rolls 11 initiative (1d20+3; rolled 8).
    Soldier rolls 11 initiative (1d20+8; rolled 3).
    Tie! Resolve with initiative bonus.
      Ragnarok initiative bonus is 3.
      Soldier initiative bonus is 8.
    Initiative order: 
      Soldier
      Ragnarok
  
  Round 1:
    Soldier's turn:
      HP: 72/72; Temp HP: 0; Surges: 1; Surge Value: 18
      AC: 22; Action Points: 0
      Soldier Encounter Attack (standard action, encounter):
        Attacks Ragnarok with 25 vs. 24 AC (1d20+13; rolled 12).
        Hits: 16 damage (3d8+4; rolled 8, 1, 3).
        Ragnarok has 47 hp remaining (63 hp - 16 damage).
        Soldier Encounter Attack has been expended.
    Ragnarok's turn:
      HP: 47/63; Temp HP: 0; Surges: 1; Surge Value: 16
      AC: 24; Action Points: 1
      Second Wind (minor action, encounter):
        Ragnarok spends a healing surge (0 remaining).
        Ragnarok heals 16 hp (47 hp -> 63 hp; 0 hp wasted).
        Ragnarok gains +2 defense bonus (until end of next turn).
        Second Wind has been expended.
      Crushing Surge (standard action, at_will):
        Attacks Soldier with 10 vs. 22 AC (1d20+8; rolled 2).
        Misses.
        Ragnarok gains 4 temp hp (had 0; applied 4).
      Spend Action Point (free action, encounter):
        Ragnarok spends an action point (0 remaining).
        Ragnarok gains a standard action.
        Spend Action Point has been expended.
      Crushing Blow (standard action, encounter):
        Attacks Soldier with 22 vs. 22 AC (1d20+8; rolled 14).
        Hits: 31 damage (2d10[brutal 2]+12; rolled 10, 9).
        Soldier has 41 hp remaining (72 hp - 31 damage).
        Ragnarok gains 0 temp hp (had 4; applied 4).
        Crushing Blow has been expended.
      Shift (move action, at_will):
        Ragnarok gains +1 defense bonus (until end of next turn).
    
  Round 2:
    Soldier's turn:
      HP: 41/72; Temp HP: 0; Surges: 1; Surge Value: 18
      AC: 22; Action Points: 0
      Soldier Basic Attack (standard action, at_will):
        Attacks Ragnarok with 18 vs. 27 AC (1d20+13; rolled 5).
        Misses.
    Ragnarok's turn:
      HP: 63/63; Temp HP: 4; Surges: 0; Surge Value: 16
      AC: 27; Action Points: 0
      Conditions:
        +2 defense bonus (until end of this turn).
        +1 defense bonus (until end of this turn).
      Shift (move action, at_will):
        Ragnarok gains +1 defense bonus (until end of next turn).
      Brash Strike (standard action, at_will):
        Attacks Soldier with 18 vs. 22 AC (1d20+10; rolled 8).
        Misses.
        Soldier gains combat advantage (until start of next turn).
      +2 defense bonus expires.
      +1 defense bonus expires.
    
  Round 3:
    Soldier's turn:
      HP: 41/72; Temp HP: 0; Surges: 1; Surge Value: 18
      AC: 22; Action Points: 0
      Conditions:
        Combat advantage (until start of next turn).
      Soldier Basic Attack (standard action, at_will):
        Attacks Ragnarok with 22 vs. 25 AC (1d20+15; rolled 7).
        Misses.
    Ragnarok's turn:
      HP: 63/63; Temp HP: 4; Surges: 0; Surge Value: 16
      AC: 25; Action Points: 0
      Combat advantage expires.
      Conditions:
        +1 defense bonus (until end of this turn).
      Distracting Spate (standard action, encounter):
        Attacks Soldier with 14 vs. 22 AC (1d20+8; rolled 6).
        Misses.
        Distracting Spate has been expended.
      Shift (move action, at_will):
        Ragnarok gains +1 defense bonus (until end of next turn).
      +1 defense bonus expires.
    
  Round 4:
    Soldier's turn:
      HP: 41/72; Temp HP: 0; Surges: 1; Surge Value: 18
      AC: 22; Action Points: 0
      Soldier Basic Attack (standard action, at_will):
        Attacks Ragnarok with 15 vs. 25 AC (1d20+13; rolled 2).
        Misses.
    Ragnarok's turn:
      HP: 63/63; Temp HP: 4; Surges: 0; Surge Value: 16
      AC: 25; Action Points: 0
      Conditions:
        +1 defense bonus (until end of this turn).
      Shift (move action, at_will):
        Ragnarok gains +1 defense bonus (until end of next turn).
      Brash Strike (standard action, at_will):
        Attacks Soldier with 11 vs. 22 AC (1d20+10; rolled 1).
        Misses.
        Soldier gains combat advantage (until start of next turn).
      +1 defense bonus expires.
    
  Round 5:
    Soldier's turn:
      HP: 41/72; Temp HP: 0; Surges: 1; Surge Value: 18
      AC: 22; Action Points: 0
      Conditions:
        Combat advantage (until start of next turn).
      Soldier Basic Attack (standard action, at_will):
        Attacks Ragnarok with 34 vs. 25 AC (1d20+15; rolled 19).
        Hits: 9 damage (1d10+4; rolled 5).
        Ragnarok deflects 4 damage; 5 gets through (4 temp hp - 9 damage).
        Ragnarok has 58 hp remaining (63 hp - 5 damage).
    Ragnarok's turn:
      HP: 58/63; Temp HP: 0; Surges: 0; Surge Value: 16
      AC: 25; Action Points: 0
      Combat advantage expires.
      Conditions:
        +1 defense bonus (until end of this turn).
      Shift (move action, at_will):
        Ragnarok gains +1 defense bonus (until end of next turn).
      Brash Strike (standard action, at_will):
        Attacks Soldier with 29 vs. 22 AC (1d20+10; rolled 19).
        Hits: 19 damage (1d10[brutal 2]+12; rolled 7).
        Soldier has 22 hp remaining (41 hp - 19 damage).
        Ragnarok gains 4 temp hp (had 0; applied 4).
        Soldier gains combat advantage (until start of next turn).
      +1 defense bonus expires.
    
  Round 6:
    Soldier's turn:
      HP: 22/72; Temp HP: 0; Surges: 1; Surge Value: 18
      AC: 22; Action Points: 0
      Conditions:
        Combat advantage (until start of next turn).
      Soldier Basic Attack (standard action, at_will):
        Attacks Ragnarok with 27 vs. 25 AC (1d20+15; rolled 12).
        Hits: 13 damage (1d10+4; rolled 9).
        Ragnarok deflects 4 damage; 9 gets through (4 temp hp - 13 damage).
        Ragnarok has 49 hp remaining (58 hp - 9 damage).
    Ragnarok's turn:
      HP: 49/63; Temp HP: 0; Surges: 0; Surge Value: 16
      AC: 25; Action Points: 0
      Combat advantage expires.
      Conditions:
        +1 defense bonus (until end of this turn).
      Brash Strike (standard action, at_will):
        Attacks Soldier with 27 vs. 22 AC (1d20+10; rolled 17).
        Hits: 15 damage (1d10[brutal 2]+12; rolled 3).
        Soldier has 7 hp remaining (22 hp - 15 damage).
        Ragnarok gains 4 temp hp (had 0; applied 4).
        Soldier gains combat advantage (until start of next turn).
      Shift (move action, at_will):
        Ragnarok gains +1 defense bonus (until end of next turn).
      +1 defense bonus expires.
    
  Round 7:
    Soldier's turn:
      HP: 7/72; Temp HP: 0; Surges: 1; Surge Value: 18
      AC: 22; Action Points: 0
      Conditions:
        Combat advantage (until start of next turn).
      Soldier Basic Attack (standard action, at_will):
        Attacks Ragnarok with 16 vs. 25 AC (1d20+15; rolled 1).
        Misses.
    Ragnarok's turn:
      HP: 49/63; Temp HP: 4; Surges: 0; Surge Value: 16
      AC: 25; Action Points: 0
      Combat advantage expires.
      Conditions:
        +1 defense bonus (until end of this turn).
      Shift (move action, at_will):
        Ragnarok gains +1 defense bonus (until end of next turn).
      Brash Strike (standard action, at_will):
        Attacks Soldier with 23 vs. 22 AC (1d20+10; rolled 13).
        Hits: 16 damage (1d10[brutal 2]+12; rolled 2, 4).
        Soldier has -9 hp remaining (7 hp - 16 damage).
        Ragnarok gains 0 temp hp (had 4; applied 4).
        Soldier gains combat advantage (until start of next turn).
      +1 defense bonus expires.
    Soldier has died!
    
  Heroes win!
  Ragnarok takes a short rest.
    Ragnarok has 49 hp; wants at least 55 hp (maximum is 63 hp).
      Ragnarok is out of healing surges.
    Temporary hit points expire.
    Powers recharge:
      Distracting Spate recharges.
      Crushing Blow recharges.
      Spend Action Point recharges.
      Second Wind recharges.
    Conditions expire:
      +1 defense bonus expires.
```
[/sblock]
[/sblock]
[/sblock]


----------



## Truename (Dec 31, 2009)

*Ragnarok Level 6*

I finished level 6 while on vacation, too. Huge improvements in survivability at this level, mostly due to the massive increase in AC--it went from 22 to 26, thanks to the combination of level 6, plate proficiency, and new +2 armor. To-hit hasn't increased correspondingly, though, which makes for a lot of missing.

Although this level shows a spike in survivability, I expect that will drop down again as the monsters' to-hit ability catches up with Ragnarok's improved AC.

This level includes the Unbreakable power, which is the first Immediate Reaction power I've coded into the sim. So far, it's just hacked in... general support for Immediate powers will wait until there's more immediate powers. I've programmed the Unbreakable AI to only use the power if the damage exceeds Unbreakable's 9 hp reduction. This calculation accounts for temp hp reduction as well.

Finally, there's a rule question. Unbreakable's trigger is "You are hit by an attack." I coded the sim so that Unbreakable only triggers when an attack hits or crits, but not when a miss effect does damage. This ruling doesn't currently affect the results, because the soldier never does damage on a miss, but I want to code this properly. Do you agree with the ruling? Or should Unbreakable apply when a miss does damage, too?

Here's the results for this level:


```
Level 5 Ragnarok (vs. Level 6 challenges): 23.0% +/- 2.6%
Add level 6: 67.5% +/- 2.9%
Add Plate Proficiency feat (and Plate armor): 80.3% +/- 2.5%
Upgrade to Meliorating Layered Plate Armor +2: 92.3% +/- 1.7%
Add Unbreakable power: 95.7% +/- 1.3%
Final result (10,000 runs): 96.7% +/- 0.3%
```

And the latest level-by-level results:


```
Level 1 Ragnarok vs. Soldier: 46.8% +/- 3.1% survival (5.5 rounds)
Level 2 Ragnarok vs. Soldier: 86.0% +/- 2.2% survival (7.1 rounds)
Level 3 Ragnarok vs. Soldier: 73.9% +/- 2.7% survival (9.0 rounds)
Level 4 Ragnarok vs. Soldier: 79.5% +/- 2.5% survival (7.7 rounds)
Level 5 Ragnarok vs. Soldier: 70.6% +/- 2.8% survival (8.7 rounds)
Level 6 Ragnarok vs. Soldier: 95.7% +/- 1.3% survival (9.7 rounds)
```

And the detailed run:

[sblock=Level 6 Ragnarok vs. Soldier]

[sblock=Combatants]

```
Level 6 Ragnarok:
  HP: 69/69; Temp HP: 0; Surges: 13; Surge Value: 18
  AC: 26; Action Points: 1
  Str: 17(+3); Con: 19(+4); Dex: 12(+1); Int: 8(-1); Wis: 14(+2); Cha: 10(+0)
  Initiative Bonus: +4
  Race: Dwarf
    Ability Scores: [16, 16, 12, 8, 12, 10] => [16, 18, 12, 8, 14, 10]
    Dwarven Resilience: Use Second Wind as minor action.
  Class: Fighter
    Base HP: 64 (15 class + 19 con + 30 level)
    Base Surges: 13 (9 class + 4 con)
    Battlerager Vigor: 
      +4 temp hp on hit.
      Grant 4 temp hp on miss with invigorating power.
  Items:
    Main hand: Vicious Craghammer +1
      One-handed weapon
      Damage: 1d10[brutal 2]
      Proficient: +2
      Enhancement: +1 attack rolls and damage rolls
      Critical: 1d12 damage.
      Group: Hammer
    Off-hand: Heavy Shield
      AC Bonus: +2
    Armor: Meliorating Layered Plate Armor +2
      AC Bonus: +9
      Enhancement: +2
      Property: Increase enhancement by one at each milestone.
    Neck Slot: Collar Of Recovery +1
      Enhancement: +1
      Property: +1 to healing surge value
    Arms Slot: Iron Armbands Of Power
      Gain a +2 bonus to damage rolls.
    Feet Slot: Boots Of The Fencing Master
      On Shift: Gain +1 defense bonus (until end of next turn).
  Feats:
    Toughness: Increase hp by 5.
    Dwarf Stoneblood: +2 temp hp on hit with an invigorating power.
    Dwarven Weapon Training: +2 bonus to damage rolls.
    Armor Proficiency (Plate Armor): (Not simulated.)
  Powers:
    Knee Breaker:
      Daily * Invigorating
      Standard Action
      Attack: 1d20+9 vs. AC
      Hit:
        2d10[brutal 2]+12 damage.
        Grant 10 temporary hit points.
      Crit adds: 1d12 damage.
      Miss:
        Half of 2d10[brutal 2]+12 damage.
        Grant 4 temporary hit points.
    Distracting Spate:
      Encounter
      Standard Action
      Attack: 1d20+9 vs. AC
      Hit:
        2d10[brutal 2]+8 damage.
        Grant 4 temporary hit points.
        Gain combat advantage (until end of next turn).
      Crit adds: 1d12 damage.
    Crushing Surge:
      At-Will * Invigorating
      Standard Action
      Attack: 1d20+9 vs. AC
      Hit:
        1d10[brutal 2]+8 damage.
        Grant 10 temporary hit points.
      Crit adds: 1d12 damage.
      Miss: Grant 4 temporary hit points.
    Brash Strike:
      At-Will
      Standard Action
      Attack: 1d20+11 vs. AC
      Hit:
        1d10[brutal 2]+12 damage.
        Grant 4 temporary hit points.
      Crit adds: 1d12 damage.
      Effect: Opponent gets combat advantage (until start of next turn).
    Boundless Endurance:
      Daily * Stance
      Minor Action
      Effect: Gain regen 6 hp when bloodied (stance).
    Crushing Blow:
      Encounter
      Standard Action
      Attack: 1d20+9 vs. AC
      Hit:
        2d10[brutal 2]+12 damage.
        Grant 4 temporary hit points.
      Crit adds: 1d12 damage.
    Rain Of Steel:
      Daily * Stance
      Minor Action
      Effect: Opponents take 1d10[brutal 2] damage at the start of each turn.
    Unbreakable:
      Encounter
      Immediate Reaction
      Trigger: Hit by an attack.
      Effect: Reduce damage by 9 points.
  Combat Actions:
    Spend Action Point:
      Encounter
      Free Action
      Effect: Spend an action point and gain a standard action.
    Second Wind:
      Encounter
      Minor Action
      Effect:
        Spend a healing surge and regain 18 hit points.
        Gain +2 defense bonus (until end of next turn).
    Shift:
      At-Will
      Move Action
      Effect: Gain +1 defense bonus (until end of next turn).

Level 6 Soldier:
  HP: 72/72; Temp HP: 0; Surges: 1; Surge Value: 18
  AC: 22; Action Points: 0
  Str: 19(+4); Con: 16(+3); Dex: 16(+3); Int: 16(+3); Wis: 16(+3); Cha: 16(+3)
  Initiative Bonus: +8
  Monster
  Powers:
    Soldier Encounter Attack:
      Encounter
      Standard Action
      Attack: 1d20+13 vs. AC
      Hit: 3d8+4 damage.
    Soldier Basic Attack:
      At-Will
      Standard Action
      Attack: 1d20+13 vs. AC
      Hit: 1d10+4 damage.
  Combat Actions:
    Spend Action Point:
      Encounter
      Free Action
      Effect: Spend an action point and gain a standard action.

Level 7 Soldier:
  HP: 80/80; Temp HP: 0; Surges: 1; Surge Value: 20
  AC: 23; Action Points: 0
  Str: 19(+4); Con: 16(+3); Dex: 16(+3); Int: 16(+3); Wis: 16(+3); Cha: 16(+3)
  Initiative Bonus: +8
  Monster
  Powers:
    Soldier Encounter Attack:
      Encounter
      Standard Action
      Attack: 1d20+14 vs. AC
      Hit: 3d10+5 damage.
    Soldier Basic Attack:
      At-Will
      Standard Action
      Attack: 1d20+14 vs. AC
      Hit: 2d6+5 damage.
  Combat Actions:
    Spend Action Point:
      Encounter
      Free Action
      Effect: Spend an action point and gain a standard action.

Level 8 Soldier:
  HP: 89/89; Temp HP: 0; Surges: 1; Surge Value: 22
  AC: 24; Action Points: 0
  Str: 20(+5); Con: 17(+3); Dex: 17(+3); Int: 17(+3); Wis: 17(+3); Cha: 17(+3)
  Initiative Bonus: +9
  Monster
  Powers:
    Soldier Encounter Attack:
      Encounter
      Standard Action
      Attack: 1d20+15 vs. AC
      Hit: 3d10+5 damage.
    Soldier Basic Attack:
      At-Will
      Standard Action
      Attack: 1d20+15 vs. AC
      Hit: 2d6+5 damage.
  Combat Actions:
    Spend Action Point:
      Encounter
      Free Action
      Effect: Spend an action point and gain a standard action.

Level 9 Soldier:
  HP: 97/97; Temp HP: 0; Surges: 1; Surge Value: 24
  AC: 25; Action Points: 0
  Str: 20(+5); Con: 17(+3); Dex: 17(+3); Int: 17(+3); Wis: 17(+3); Cha: 17(+3)
  Initiative Bonus: +9
  Monster
  Powers:
    Soldier Encounter Attack:
      Encounter
      Standard Action
      Attack: 1d20+16 vs. AC
      Hit: 3d10+5 damage.
    Soldier Basic Attack:
      At-Will
      Standard Action
      Attack: 1d20+16 vs. AC
      Hit: 2d6+5 damage.
  Combat Actions:
    Spend Action Point:
      Encounter
      Free Action
      Effect: Spend an action point and gain a standard action.
```
[/sblock]

```
Days simulated: 10000

Avg rounds per fight (when survived): 9.6
  3  (1.9%): ==========
  4  (6.5%): ===========================
  5 (14.3%): ==============================================
  6 (24.6%): ============================================================
  7 (35.9%): ===================================================================
  8 (47.1%): ==================================================================
  9 (57.3%): ============================================================
 10 (65.9%): ===================================================
 11 (73.2%): ===========================================
 12 (79.2%): ===================================
 13 (83.7%): ===========================
 14 (87.5%): ======================
 15 (90.4%): =================
 16 (92.7%): =============
 17 (94.4%): ==========
 18 (95.8%): ========
 19 (96.8%): ======
 20 (97.6%): ====
 21 (98.2%): ===
 22 (98.7%): ==
 23 (99.1%): ==
 24 (99.3%): =
 25 (99.5%): =

Avg fights survived: 4.9
  2  (2.5%): =
  5(100.0%): ===================================================================

Avg surges remaining (survivors only): 5.7 of 13
  0  (1.3%): ====
  1  (3.5%): =======
  2  (7.6%): ==============
  3 (15.3%): ===========================
  4 (28.2%): =============================================
  5 (45.0%): ===========================================================
  6 (64.1%): ===================================================================
  7 (80.7%): =========================================================
  8 (91.7%): ======================================
  9 (97.2%): ===================
 10 (99.4%): =======
 11 (99.9%): ==

Survival rate: 96.7% +/- 0.3%
```
[sblock=Example combats]
[sblock=Example of 0 fight(s) survived (0.4% chance)

```
FIGHT #1: Level 6 Ragnarok VS. Level 9 Soldier
  Roll initiative!
    Ragnarok rolls 14 initiative (1d20+4; rolled 10).
    Soldier rolls 21 initiative (1d20+9; rolled 12).
    Initiative order: 
      Soldier
      Ragnarok
  
  Round 1:
    Soldier's turn:
      HP: 97/97; Temp HP: 0; Surges: 1; Surge Value: 24
      AC: 25; Action Points: 0
      Soldier Basic Attack (standard action, at_will)
        Attacks Ragnarok with 24 vs. 26 AC (1d20+16; rolled 8).
        Misses.
    Ragnarok's turn:
      HP: 69/69; Temp HP: 0; Surges: 13; Surge Value: 18
      AC: 26; Action Points: 1
      Crushing Surge (standard action, at_will)
        Attacks Soldier with 12 vs. 25 AC (1d20+9; rolled 3).
        Misses.
        Ragnarok gains 4 temp hp (had 0; applied 4).
      Shift (move action, at_will)
        Ragnarok gains +1 defense bonus (until end of next turn).
      Rain Of Steel (minor action, daily)
        Ragnarok gains Rain of Steel (stance).
        Rain Of Steel has been expended.
      Spend Action Point (free action, encounter)
        Ragnarok spends an action point (0 remaining).
        Ragnarok gains a standard action.
        Spend Action Point has been expended.
      Brash Strike (standard action, at_will)
        Attacks Soldier with 20 vs. 25 AC (1d20+11; rolled 9).
        Misses.
        Soldier gains combat advantage (until start of next turn).
    
  Round 2:
    Soldier's turn:
      HP: 97/97; Temp HP: 0; Surges: 1; Surge Value: 24
      AC: 25; Action Points: 0
      Rain of Steel:
        Soldier takes 6 damage (1d10[brutal 2]; rolled 6).
        Soldier has 91 hp remaining (97 hp - 6 damage).
      Conditions:
        Combat advantage (until start of next turn).
      Soldier Encounter Attack (standard action, encounter)
        Attacks Ragnarok with 29 vs. 27 AC (1d20+18; rolled 11).
        Hits: 25 damage (3d10+5; rolled 7, 3, 10).
        Ragnarok reacts with Unbreakable (immediate reaction, encounter):
          Damage is reduced to 16 hp (25 hp - 9 hp).
          Unbreakable has been expended.
        Ragnarok deflects 4 damage; 12 gets through (4 temp hp - 16 damage).
        Ragnarok has 57 hp remaining (69 hp - 12 damage).
        Soldier Encounter Attack has been expended.
    Ragnarok's turn:
      HP: 57/69; Temp HP: 0; Surges: 13; Surge Value: 18
      AC: 27; Action Points: 0
      Combat advantage expires.
      Conditions:
        +1 defense bonus (until end of this turn).
        Rain of steel (stance).
      Distracting Spate (standard action, encounter)
        Attacks Soldier with 18 vs. 25 AC (1d20+9; rolled 9).
        Misses.
        Distracting Spate has been expended.
      Shift (move action, at_will)
        Ragnarok gains +1 defense bonus (until end of next turn).
      +1 defense bonus expires.
    
  Round 3:
    Soldier's turn:
      HP: 91/97; Temp HP: 0; Surges: 1; Surge Value: 24
      AC: 25; Action Points: 0
      Rain of Steel:
        Soldier takes 9 damage (1d10[brutal 2]; rolled 9).
        Soldier has 82 hp remaining (91 hp - 9 damage).
      Soldier Basic Attack (standard action, at_will)
        Attacks Ragnarok with 31 vs. 27 AC (1d20+16; rolled 15).
        Hits: 9 damage (2d6+5; rolled 3, 1).
        Ragnarok has 48 hp remaining (57 hp - 9 damage).
    Ragnarok's turn:
      HP: 48/69; Temp HP: 0; Surges: 13; Surge Value: 18
      AC: 27; Action Points: 0
      Conditions:
        Rain of steel (stance).
        +1 defense bonus (until end of this turn).
      Knee Breaker (standard action, daily)
        Attacks Soldier with 26 vs. 25 AC (1d20+9; rolled 17).
        Hits: 29 damage (2d10[brutal 2]+12; rolled 8, 9).
        Soldier has 53 hp remaining (82 hp - 29 damage).
        Ragnarok gains 10 temp hp (had 0; applied 10).
        Knee Breaker has been expended.
      Shift (move action, at_will)
        Ragnarok gains +1 defense bonus (until end of next turn).
      Second Wind (minor action, encounter)
        Ragnarok spends a healing surge (12 remaining).
        Ragnarok heals 18 hp (48 hp -> 66 hp; 0 hp wasted).
        Ragnarok gains +2 defense bonus (until end of next turn).
        Second Wind has been expended.
      +1 defense bonus expires.
    
  Round 4:
    Soldier's turn:
      HP: 53/97; Temp HP: 0; Surges: 1; Surge Value: 24
      AC: 25; Action Points: 0
      Rain of Steel:
        Soldier takes 9 damage (1d10[brutal 2]; rolled 9).
        Soldier has 44 hp remaining (53 hp - 9 damage).
      Soldier Basic Attack (standard action, at_will)
        Attacks Ragnarok with 34 vs. 29 AC (1d20+16; rolled 18).
        Hits: 16 damage (2d6+5; rolled 5, 6).
        Ragnarok deflects 10 damage; 6 gets through (10 temp hp - 16 damage).
        Ragnarok has 60 hp remaining (66 hp - 6 damage).
    Ragnarok's turn:
      HP: 60/69; Temp HP: 0; Surges: 12; Surge Value: 18
      AC: 29; Action Points: 0
      Conditions:
        Rain of steel (stance).
        +1 defense bonus (until end of this turn).
        +2 defense bonus (until end of this turn).
      Brash Strike (standard action, at_will)
        Attacks Soldier with 20 vs. 25 AC (1d20+11; rolled 9).
        Misses.
        Soldier gains combat advantage (until start of next turn).
      Shift (move action, at_will)
        Ragnarok gains +1 defense bonus (until end of next turn).
      +1 defense bonus expires.
      +2 defense bonus expires.
    
  Round 5:
    Soldier's turn:
      HP: 44/97; Temp HP: 0; Surges: 1; Surge Value: 24
      AC: 25; Action Points: 0
      Rain of Steel:
        Soldier takes 7 damage (1d10[brutal 2]; rolled 7).
        Soldier has 37 hp remaining (44 hp - 7 damage).
      Conditions:
        Combat advantage (until start of next turn).
      Soldier Basic Attack (standard action, at_will)
        Attacks Ragnarok with 36 vs. 27 AC (1d20+18; rolled 18).
        Hits: 9 damage (2d6+5; rolled 2, 2).
        Ragnarok has 51 hp remaining (60 hp - 9 damage).
    Ragnarok's turn:
      HP: 51/69; Temp HP: 0; Surges: 12; Surge Value: 18
      AC: 27; Action Points: 0
      Combat advantage expires.
      Conditions:
        Rain of steel (stance).
        +1 defense bonus (until end of this turn).
      Shift (move action, at_will)
        Ragnarok gains +1 defense bonus (until end of next turn).
      Crushing Surge (standard action, at_will)
        Attacks Soldier with 19 vs. 25 AC (1d20+9; rolled 10).
        Misses.
        Ragnarok gains 4 temp hp (had 0; applied 4).
      +1 defense bonus expires.
    
  Round 6:
    Soldier's turn:
      HP: 37/97; Temp HP: 0; Surges: 1; Surge Value: 24
      AC: 25; Action Points: 0
      Rain of Steel:
        Soldier takes 4 damage (1d10[brutal 2]; rolled 4).
        Soldier has 33 hp remaining (37 hp - 4 damage).
      Soldier Basic Attack (standard action, at_will)
        Attacks Ragnarok with 18 vs. 27 AC (1d20+16; rolled 2).
        Misses.
    Ragnarok's turn:
      HP: 51/69; Temp HP: 4; Surges: 12; Surge Value: 18
      AC: 27; Action Points: 0
      Conditions:
        Rain of steel (stance).
        +1 defense bonus (until end of this turn).
      Crushing Blow (standard action, encounter)
        Attacks Soldier with 18 vs. 25 AC (1d20+9; rolled 9).
        Misses.
        Crushing Blow has been expended.
      Shift (move action, at_will)
        Ragnarok gains +1 defense bonus (until end of next turn).
      +1 defense bonus expires.
    
  Round 7:
    Soldier's turn:
      HP: 33/97; Temp HP: 0; Surges: 1; Surge Value: 24
      AC: 25; Action Points: 0
      Rain of Steel:
        Soldier takes 3 damage (1d10[brutal 2]; rolled 3).
        Soldier has 30 hp remaining (33 hp - 3 damage).
      Soldier Basic Attack (standard action, at_will)
        Attacks Ragnarok with 33 vs. 27 AC (1d20+16; rolled 17).
        Hits: 11 damage (2d6+5; rolled 5, 1).
        Ragnarok deflects 4 damage; 7 gets through (4 temp hp - 11 damage).
        Ragnarok has 44 hp remaining (51 hp - 7 damage).
    Ragnarok's turn:
      HP: 44/69; Temp HP: 0; Surges: 12; Surge Value: 18
      AC: 27; Action Points: 0
      Conditions:
        Rain of steel (stance).
        +1 defense bonus (until end of this turn).
      Shift (move action, at_will)
        Ragnarok gains +1 defense bonus (until end of next turn).
      Crushing Surge (standard action, at_will)
        Attacks Soldier with 12 vs. 25 AC (1d20+9; rolled 3).
        Misses.
        Ragnarok gains 4 temp hp (had 0; applied 4).
      +1 defense bonus expires.
    
  Round 8:
    Soldier's turn:
      HP: 30/97; Temp HP: 0; Surges: 1; Surge Value: 24
      AC: 25; Action Points: 0
      Rain of Steel:
        Soldier takes 3 damage (1d10[brutal 2]; rolled 3).
        Soldier has 27 hp remaining (30 hp - 3 damage).
      Soldier Basic Attack (standard action, at_will)
        Attacks Ragnarok with 20 vs. 27 AC (1d20+16; rolled 4).
        Misses.
    Ragnarok's turn:
      HP: 44/69; Temp HP: 4; Surges: 12; Surge Value: 18
      AC: 27; Action Points: 0
      Conditions:
        Rain of steel (stance).
        +1 defense bonus (until end of this turn).
      Brash Strike (standard action, at_will)
        Attacks Soldier with 23 vs. 25 AC (1d20+11; rolled 12).
        Misses.
        Soldier gains combat advantage (until start of next turn).
      Shift (move action, at_will)
        Ragnarok gains +1 defense bonus (until end of next turn).
      +1 defense bonus expires.
    
  Round 9:
    Soldier's turn:
      HP: 27/97; Temp HP: 0; Surges: 1; Surge Value: 24
      AC: 25; Action Points: 0
      Rain of Steel:
        Soldier takes 9 damage (1d10[brutal 2]; rolled 9).
        Soldier has 18 hp remaining (27 hp - 9 damage).
      Conditions:
        Combat advantage (until start of next turn).
      Soldier Basic Attack (standard action, at_will)
        Attacks Ragnarok with 31 vs. 27 AC (1d20+18; rolled 13).
        Hits: 12 damage (2d6+5; rolled 2, 5).
        Ragnarok deflects 4 damage; 8 gets through (4 temp hp - 12 damage).
        Ragnarok has 36 hp remaining (44 hp - 8 damage).
    Ragnarok's turn:
      HP: 36/69; Temp HP: 0; Surges: 12; Surge Value: 18
      AC: 27; Action Points: 0
      Combat advantage expires.
      Conditions:
        Rain of steel (stance).
        +1 defense bonus (until end of this turn).
      Shift (move action, at_will)
        Ragnarok gains +1 defense bonus (until end of next turn).
      Brash Strike (standard action, at_will)
        Attacks Soldier with 16 vs. 25 AC (1d20+11; rolled 5).
        Misses.
        Soldier gains combat advantage (until start of next turn).
      +1 defense bonus expires.
    
  Round 10:
    Soldier's turn:
      HP: 18/97; Temp HP: 0; Surges: 1; Surge Value: 24
      AC: 25; Action Points: 0
      Rain of Steel:
        Soldier takes 9 damage (1d10[brutal 2]; rolled 9).
        Soldier has 9 hp remaining (18 hp - 9 damage).
      Conditions:
        Combat advantage (until start of next turn).
      Soldier Basic Attack (standard action, at_will)
        Attacks Ragnarok with 36 vs. 27 AC (1d20+18; rolled 18).
        Hits: 12 damage (2d6+5; rolled 6, 1).
        Ragnarok has 24 hp remaining (36 hp - 12 damage).
    Ragnarok's turn:
      HP: 24/69; Temp HP: 0; Surges: 12; Surge Value: 18
      AC: 27; Action Points: 0
      Combat advantage expires.
      Conditions:
        Rain of steel (stance).
        +1 defense bonus (until end of this turn).
      Boundless Endurance (minor action, daily)
        Ragnarok gains regen 6 hp when bloodied (stance).
        Rain of steel expires.
        Boundless Endurance has been expended.
      Brash Strike (standard action, at_will)
        Attacks Soldier with 20 vs. 25 AC (1d20+11; rolled 9).
        Misses.
        Soldier gains combat advantage (until start of next turn).
      Shift (move action, at_will)
        Ragnarok gains +1 defense bonus (until end of next turn).
      +1 defense bonus expires.
    
  Round 11:
    Soldier's turn:
      HP: 9/97; Temp HP: 0; Surges: 1; Surge Value: 24
      AC: 25; Action Points: 0
      Conditions:
        Combat advantage (until start of next turn).
      Soldier Basic Attack (standard action, at_will)
        Attacks Ragnarok with 35 vs. 27 AC (1d20+18; rolled 17).
        Hits: 14 damage (2d6+5; rolled 4, 5).
        Ragnarok has 10 hp remaining (24 hp - 14 damage).
    Ragnarok's turn:
      HP: 10/69; Temp HP: 0; Surges: 12; Surge Value: 18
      AC: 27; Action Points: 0
      Combat advantage expires.
      Conditions:
        Regen 6 hp when bloodied (stance).
        +1 defense bonus (until end of this turn).
      Ragnarok heals 6 hp (10 hp -> 16 hp; 0 hp wasted).
      Crushing Surge (standard action, at_will)
        Attacks Soldier with 15 vs. 25 AC (1d20+9; rolled 6).
        Misses.
        Ragnarok gains 4 temp hp (had 0; applied 4).
      Shift (move action, at_will)
        Ragnarok gains +1 defense bonus (until end of next turn).
      +1 defense bonus expires.
    
  Round 12:
    Soldier's turn:
      HP: 9/97; Temp HP: 0; Surges: 1; Surge Value: 24
      AC: 25; Action Points: 0
      Soldier Basic Attack (standard action, at_will)
        Attacks Ragnarok with 31 vs. 27 AC (1d20+16; rolled 15).
        Hits: 11 damage (2d6+5; rolled 3, 3).
        Ragnarok deflects 4 damage; 7 gets through (4 temp hp - 11 damage).
        Ragnarok has 9 hp remaining (16 hp - 7 damage).
    Ragnarok's turn:
      HP: 9/69; Temp HP: 0; Surges: 12; Surge Value: 18
      AC: 27; Action Points: 0
      Conditions:
        Regen 6 hp when bloodied (stance).
        +1 defense bonus (until end of this turn).
      Ragnarok heals 6 hp (9 hp -> 15 hp; 0 hp wasted).
      Crushing Surge (standard action, at_will)
        Attacks Soldier with 11 vs. 25 AC (1d20+9; rolled 2).
        Misses.
        Ragnarok gains 4 temp hp (had 0; applied 4).
      Shift (move action, at_will)
        Ragnarok gains +1 defense bonus (until end of next turn).
      +1 defense bonus expires.
    
  Round 13:
    Soldier's turn:
      HP: 9/97; Temp HP: 0; Surges: 1; Surge Value: 24
      AC: 25; Action Points: 0
      Soldier Basic Attack (standard action, at_will)
        Attacks Ragnarok with 36 vs. 27 AC (1d20+16; rolled 20).
        Crits: 17 damage (2d6[max]+5; rolled max).
        Ragnarok deflects 4 damage; 13 gets through (4 temp hp - 17 damage).
        Ragnarok has 2 hp remaining (15 hp - 13 damage).
    Ragnarok's turn:
      HP: 2/69; Temp HP: 0; Surges: 12; Surge Value: 18
      AC: 27; Action Points: 0
      Conditions:
        Regen 6 hp when bloodied (stance).
        +1 defense bonus (until end of this turn).
      Ragnarok heals 6 hp (2 hp -> 8 hp; 0 hp wasted).
      Shift (move action, at_will)
        Ragnarok gains +1 defense bonus (until end of next turn).
      Crushing Surge (standard action, at_will)
        Attacks Soldier with 21 vs. 25 AC (1d20+9; rolled 12).
        Misses.
        Ragnarok gains 4 temp hp (had 0; applied 4).
      +1 defense bonus expires.
    
  Round 14:
    Soldier's turn:
      HP: 9/97; Temp HP: 0; Surges: 1; Surge Value: 24
      AC: 25; Action Points: 0
      Soldier Basic Attack (standard action, at_will)
        Attacks Ragnarok with 36 vs. 27 AC (1d20+16; rolled 20).
        Crits: 17 damage (2d6[max]+5; rolled max).
        Ragnarok deflects 4 damage; 13 gets through (4 temp hp - 17 damage).
        Ragnarok has -5 hp remaining (8 hp - 13 damage).
    Ragnarok's turn:
      HP: -5/69; Temp HP: 0; Surges: 12; Surge Value: 18
      AC: 27; Action Points: 0
      Conditions:
        Regen 6 hp when bloodied (stance).
        +1 defense bonus (until end of this turn).
      Ragnarok is dying (0 death saves failed).
        Rolls death saving throw and gets a 6 (1d20; rolled 6).
        Fails. 2 failures remaining before death.
      +1 defense bonus expires.
    
  Round 15:
    Soldier's turn:
      HP: 9/97; Temp HP: 0; Surges: 1; Surge Value: 24
      AC: 25; Action Points: 0
      Soldier Basic Attack (standard action, at_will)
        Attacks Ragnarok with 30 vs. 26 AC (1d20+16; rolled 14).
        Hits: 11 damage (2d6+5; rolled 1, 5).
        Ragnarok has -16 hp remaining (-5 hp - 11 damage).
    Ragnarok's turn:
      HP: -16/69; Temp HP: 0; Surges: 12; Surge Value: 18
      AC: 26; Action Points: 0
      Conditions:
        Regen 6 hp when bloodied (stance).
      Ragnarok is dying (1 death saves failed).
        Rolls death saving throw and gets a 2 (1d20; rolled 2).
        Fails. 1 failures remaining before death.
    
  Round 16:
    Soldier's turn:
      HP: 9/97; Temp HP: 0; Surges: 1; Surge Value: 24
      AC: 25; Action Points: 0
      Soldier Basic Attack (standard action, at_will)
        Attacks Ragnarok with 32 vs. 26 AC (1d20+16; rolled 16).
        Hits: 16 damage (2d6+5; rolled 6, 5).
        Ragnarok has -32 hp remaining (-16 hp - 16 damage).
    Ragnarok's turn:
      HP: -32/69; Temp HP: 0; Surges: 12; Surge Value: 18
      AC: 26; Action Points: 0
      Conditions:
        Regen 6 hp when bloodied (stance).
      Ragnarok is dying (2 death saves failed).
        Rolls death saving throw and gets a 17 (1d20; rolled 17).
        Passes.
    
  Round 17:
    Soldier's turn:
      HP: 9/97; Temp HP: 0; Surges: 1; Surge Value: 24
      AC: 25; Action Points: 0
      Soldier Basic Attack (standard action, at_will)
        Attacks Ragnarok with 21 vs. 26 AC (1d20+16; rolled 5).
        Misses.
    Ragnarok's turn:
      HP: -32/69; Temp HP: 0; Surges: 12; Surge Value: 18
      AC: 26; Action Points: 0
      Conditions:
        Regen 6 hp when bloodied (stance).
      Ragnarok is dying (2 death saves failed).
        Rolls death saving throw and gets a 6 (1d20; rolled 6).
        Fails. 0 failures remaining before death.
    Ragnarok has died!
    
  Villains win!
```
[/sblock]
[sblock=Example of 1 fight(s) survived (0.0% chance)

```
FIGHT #1: Level 6 Ragnarok VS. Level 9 Soldier
  Roll initiative!
    Ragnarok rolls 6 initiative (1d20+4; rolled 2).
    Soldier rolls 14 initiative (1d20+9; rolled 5).
    Initiative order: 
      Soldier
      Ragnarok
  
  Round 1:
    Soldier's turn:
      HP: 97/97; Temp HP: 0; Surges: 1; Surge Value: 24
      AC: 25; Action Points: 0
      Soldier Encounter Attack (standard action, encounter)
        Attacks Ragnarok with 35 vs. 26 AC (1d20+16; rolled 19).
        Hits: 26 damage (3d10+5; rolled 7, 4, 10).
        Ragnarok reacts with Unbreakable (immediate reaction, encounter):
          Damage is reduced to 17 hp (26 hp - 9 hp).
          Unbreakable has been expended.
        Ragnarok has 52 hp remaining (69 hp - 17 damage).
        Soldier Encounter Attack has been expended.
    Ragnarok's turn:
      HP: 52/69; Temp HP: 0; Surges: 13; Surge Value: 18
      AC: 26; Action Points: 1
      Crushing Surge (standard action, at_will)
        Attacks Soldier with 29 vs. 25 AC (1d20+9; rolled 20).
        Crits: 20 damage (1d10[brutal 2, max]+8 + 1d12; rolled max + 2).
        Soldier has 77 hp remaining (97 hp - 20 damage).
        Ragnarok gains 10 temp hp (had 0; applied 10).
      Shift (move action, at_will)
        Ragnarok gains +1 defense bonus (until end of next turn).
      Spend Action Point (free action, encounter)
        Ragnarok spends an action point (0 remaining).
        Ragnarok gains a standard action.
        Spend Action Point has been expended.
      Brash Strike (standard action, at_will)
        Attacks Soldier with 18 vs. 25 AC (1d20+11; rolled 7).
        Misses.
        Soldier gains combat advantage (until start of next turn).
      Rain Of Steel (minor action, daily)
        Ragnarok gains Rain of Steel (stance).
        Rain Of Steel has been expended.
    
  Round 2:
    Soldier's turn:
      HP: 77/97; Temp HP: 0; Surges: 1; Surge Value: 24
      AC: 25; Action Points: 0
      Rain of Steel:
        Soldier takes 8 damage (1d10[brutal 2]; rolled 8).
        Soldier has 69 hp remaining (77 hp - 8 damage).
      Conditions:
        Combat advantage (until start of next turn).
      Soldier Basic Attack (standard action, at_will)
        Attacks Ragnarok with 20 vs. 27 AC (1d20+18; rolled 2).
        Misses.
    Ragnarok's turn:
      HP: 52/69; Temp HP: 10; Surges: 13; Surge Value: 18
      AC: 27; Action Points: 0
      Combat advantage expires.
      Conditions:
        +1 defense bonus (until end of this turn).
        Rain of steel (stance).
      Distracting Spate (standard action, encounter)
        Attacks Soldier with 14 vs. 25 AC (1d20+9; rolled 5).
        Misses.
        Distracting Spate has been expended.
      Shift (move action, at_will)
        Ragnarok gains +1 defense bonus (until end of next turn).
      +1 defense bonus expires.
    
  Round 3:
    Soldier's turn:
      HP: 69/97; Temp HP: 0; Surges: 1; Surge Value: 24
      AC: 25; Action Points: 0
      Rain of Steel:
        Soldier takes 7 damage (1d10[brutal 2]; rolled 7).
        Soldier has 62 hp remaining (69 hp - 7 damage).
      Soldier Basic Attack (standard action, at_will)
        Attacks Ragnarok with 36 vs. 27 AC (1d20+16; rolled 20).
        Crits: 17 damage (2d6[max]+5; rolled max).
        Ragnarok deflects 10 damage; 7 gets through (10 temp hp - 17 damage).
        Ragnarok has 45 hp remaining (52 hp - 7 damage).
    Ragnarok's turn:
      HP: 45/69; Temp HP: 0; Surges: 13; Surge Value: 18
      AC: 27; Action Points: 0
      Conditions:
        Rain of steel (stance).
        +1 defense bonus (until end of this turn).
      Brash Strike (standard action, at_will)
        Attacks Soldier with 16 vs. 25 AC (1d20+11; rolled 5).
        Misses.
        Soldier gains combat advantage (until start of next turn).
      Second Wind (minor action, encounter)
        Ragnarok spends a healing surge (12 remaining).
        Ragnarok heals 18 hp (45 hp -> 63 hp; 0 hp wasted).
        Ragnarok gains +2 defense bonus (until end of next turn).
        Second Wind has been expended.
      Shift (move action, at_will)
        Ragnarok gains +1 defense bonus (until end of next turn).
      +1 defense bonus expires.
    
  Round 4:
    Soldier's turn:
      HP: 62/97; Temp HP: 0; Surges: 1; Surge Value: 24
      AC: 25; Action Points: 0
      Rain of Steel:
        Soldier takes 6 damage (1d10[brutal 2]; rolled 6).
        Soldier has 56 hp remaining (62 hp - 6 damage).
      Conditions:
        Combat advantage (until start of next turn).
      Soldier Basic Attack (standard action, at_will)
        Attacks Ragnarok with 35 vs. 29 AC (1d20+18; rolled 17).
        Hits: 15 damage (2d6+5; rolled 5, 5).
        Ragnarok has 48 hp remaining (63 hp - 15 damage).
    Ragnarok's turn:
      HP: 48/69; Temp HP: 0; Surges: 12; Surge Value: 18
      AC: 29; Action Points: 0
      Combat advantage expires.
      Conditions:
        Rain of steel (stance).
        +2 defense bonus (until end of this turn).
        +1 defense bonus (until end of this turn).
      Shift (move action, at_will)
        Ragnarok gains +1 defense bonus (until end of next turn).
      Crushing Surge (standard action, at_will)
        Attacks Soldier with 16 vs. 25 AC (1d20+9; rolled 7).
        Misses.
        Ragnarok gains 4 temp hp (had 0; applied 4).
      +2 defense bonus expires.
      +1 defense bonus expires.
    
  Round 5:
    Soldier's turn:
      HP: 56/97; Temp HP: 0; Surges: 1; Surge Value: 24
      AC: 25; Action Points: 0
      Rain of Steel:
        Soldier takes 4 damage (1d10[brutal 2]; rolled 4).
        Soldier has 52 hp remaining (56 hp - 4 damage).
      Soldier Basic Attack (standard action, at_will)
        Attacks Ragnarok with 23 vs. 27 AC (1d20+16; rolled 7).
        Misses.
    Ragnarok's turn:
      HP: 48/69; Temp HP: 4; Surges: 12; Surge Value: 18
      AC: 27; Action Points: 0
      Conditions:
        Rain of steel (stance).
        +1 defense bonus (until end of this turn).
      Knee Breaker (standard action, daily)
        Attacks Soldier with 13 vs. 25 AC (1d20+9; rolled 4).
        Misses: 11 damage (half of 2d10[brutal 2]+12; rolled 3, 1, 7).
        Soldier has 41 hp remaining (52 hp - 11 damage).
        Ragnarok gains 0 temp hp (had 4; applied 4).
        Knee Breaker has been expended.
      Shift (move action, at_will)
        Ragnarok gains +1 defense bonus (until end of next turn).
      +1 defense bonus expires.
    
  Round 6:
    Soldier's turn:
      HP: 41/97; Temp HP: 0; Surges: 1; Surge Value: 24
      AC: 25; Action Points: 0
      Rain of Steel:
        Soldier takes 9 damage (1d10[brutal 2]; rolled 9).
        Soldier has 32 hp remaining (41 hp - 9 damage).
      Soldier Basic Attack (standard action, at_will)
        Attacks Ragnarok with 36 vs. 27 AC (1d20+16; rolled 20).
        Crits: 17 damage (2d6[max]+5; rolled max).
        Ragnarok deflects 4 damage; 13 gets through (4 temp hp - 17 damage).
        Ragnarok has 35 hp remaining (48 hp - 13 damage).
    Ragnarok's turn:
      HP: 35/69; Temp HP: 0; Surges: 12; Surge Value: 18
      AC: 27; Action Points: 0
      Conditions:
        Rain of steel (stance).
        +1 defense bonus (until end of this turn).
      Crushing Surge (standard action, at_will)
        Attacks Soldier with 16 vs. 25 AC (1d20+9; rolled 7).
        Misses.
        Ragnarok gains 4 temp hp (had 0; applied 4).
      Shift (move action, at_will)
        Ragnarok gains +1 defense bonus (until end of next turn).
      +1 defense bonus expires.
    
  Round 7:
    Soldier's turn:
      HP: 32/97; Temp HP: 0; Surges: 1; Surge Value: 24
      AC: 25; Action Points: 0
      Rain of Steel:
        Soldier takes 3 damage (1d10[brutal 2]; rolled 3).
        Soldier has 29 hp remaining (32 hp - 3 damage).
      Soldier Basic Attack (standard action, at_will)
        Attacks Ragnarok with 36 vs. 27 AC (1d20+16; rolled 20).
        Crits: 17 damage (2d6[max]+5; rolled max).
        Ragnarok deflects 4 damage; 13 gets through (4 temp hp - 17 damage).
        Ragnarok has 22 hp remaining (35 hp - 13 damage).
    Ragnarok's turn:
      HP: 22/69; Temp HP: 0; Surges: 12; Surge Value: 18
      AC: 27; Action Points: 0
      Conditions:
        Rain of steel (stance).
        +1 defense bonus (until end of this turn).
      Brash Strike (standard action, at_will)
        Attacks Soldier with 13 vs. 25 AC (1d20+11; rolled 2).
        Misses.
        Soldier gains combat advantage (until start of next turn).
      Boundless Endurance (minor action, daily)
        Ragnarok gains regen 6 hp when bloodied (stance).
        Rain of steel expires.
        Boundless Endurance has been expended.
      Shift (move action, at_will)
        Ragnarok gains +1 defense bonus (until end of next turn).
      +1 defense bonus expires.
    
  Round 8:
    Soldier's turn:
      HP: 29/97; Temp HP: 0; Surges: 1; Surge Value: 24
      AC: 25; Action Points: 0
      Conditions:
        Combat advantage (until start of next turn).
      Soldier Basic Attack (standard action, at_will)
        Attacks Ragnarok with 21 vs. 27 AC (1d20+18; rolled 3).
        Misses.
    Ragnarok's turn:
      HP: 22/69; Temp HP: 0; Surges: 12; Surge Value: 18
      AC: 27; Action Points: 0
      Combat advantage expires.
      Conditions:
        Regen 6 hp when bloodied (stance).
        +1 defense bonus (until end of this turn).
      Ragnarok heals 6 hp (22 hp -> 28 hp; 0 hp wasted).
      Crushing Blow (standard action, encounter)
        Attacks Soldier with 11 vs. 25 AC (1d20+9; rolled 2).
        Misses.
        Crushing Blow has been expended.
      Shift (move action, at_will)
        Ragnarok gains +1 defense bonus (until end of next turn).
      +1 defense bonus expires.
    
  Round 9:
    Soldier's turn:
      HP: 29/97; Temp HP: 0; Surges: 1; Surge Value: 24
      AC: 25; Action Points: 0
      Soldier Basic Attack (standard action, at_will)
        Attacks Ragnarok with 28 vs. 27 AC (1d20+16; rolled 12).
        Hits: 15 damage (2d6+5; rolled 6, 4).
        Ragnarok has 13 hp remaining (28 hp - 15 damage).
    Ragnarok's turn:
      HP: 13/69; Temp HP: 0; Surges: 12; Surge Value: 18
      AC: 27; Action Points: 0
      Conditions:
        Regen 6 hp when bloodied (stance).
        +1 defense bonus (until end of this turn).
      Ragnarok heals 6 hp (13 hp -> 19 hp; 0 hp wasted).
      Shift (move action, at_will)
        Ragnarok gains +1 defense bonus (until end of next turn).
      Crushing Surge (standard action, at_will)
        Attacks Soldier with 13 vs. 25 AC (1d20+9; rolled 4).
        Misses.
        Ragnarok gains 4 temp hp (had 0; applied 4).
      +1 defense bonus expires.
    
  Round 10:
    Soldier's turn:
      HP: 29/97; Temp HP: 0; Surges: 1; Surge Value: 24
      AC: 25; Action Points: 0
      Soldier Basic Attack (standard action, at_will)
        Attacks Ragnarok with 30 vs. 27 AC (1d20+16; rolled 14).
        Hits: 8 damage (2d6+5; rolled 1, 2).
        Ragnarok deflects 4 damage; 4 gets through (4 temp hp - 8 damage).
        Ragnarok has 15 hp remaining (19 hp - 4 damage).
    Ragnarok's turn:
      HP: 15/69; Temp HP: 0; Surges: 12; Surge Value: 18
      AC: 27; Action Points: 0
      Conditions:
        Regen 6 hp when bloodied (stance).
        +1 defense bonus (until end of this turn).
      Ragnarok heals 6 hp (15 hp -> 21 hp; 0 hp wasted).
      Crushing Surge (standard action, at_will)
        Attacks Soldier with 19 vs. 25 AC (1d20+9; rolled 10).
        Misses.
        Ragnarok gains 4 temp hp (had 0; applied 4).
      Shift (move action, at_will)
        Ragnarok gains +1 defense bonus (until end of next turn).
      +1 defense bonus expires.
    
  Round 11:
    Soldier's turn:
      HP: 29/97; Temp HP: 0; Surges: 1; Surge Value: 24
      AC: 25; Action Points: 0
      Soldier Basic Attack (standard action, at_will)
        Attacks Ragnarok with 17 vs. 27 AC (1d20+16; rolled 1).
        Misses.
    Ragnarok's turn:
      HP: 21/69; Temp HP: 4; Surges: 12; Surge Value: 18
      AC: 27; Action Points: 0
      Conditions:
        Regen 6 hp when bloodied (stance).
        +1 defense bonus (until end of this turn).
      Ragnarok heals 6 hp (21 hp -> 27 hp; 0 hp wasted).
      Brash Strike (standard action, at_will)
        Attacks Soldier with 28 vs. 25 AC (1d20+11; rolled 17).
        Hits: 22 damage (1d10[brutal 2]+12; rolled 10).
        Soldier has 7 hp remaining (29 hp - 22 damage).
        Ragnarok gains 0 temp hp (had 4; applied 4).
        Soldier gains combat advantage (until start of next turn).
      Shift (move action, at_will)
        Ragnarok gains +1 defense bonus (until end of next turn).
      +1 defense bonus expires.
    
  Round 12:
    Soldier's turn:
      HP: 7/97; Temp HP: 0; Surges: 1; Surge Value: 24
      AC: 25; Action Points: 0
      Conditions:
        Combat advantage (until start of next turn).
      Soldier Basic Attack (standard action, at_will)
        Attacks Ragnarok with 30 vs. 27 AC (1d20+18; rolled 12).
        Hits: 14 damage (2d6+5; rolled 5, 4).
        Ragnarok deflects 4 damage; 10 gets through (4 temp hp - 14 damage).
        Ragnarok has 17 hp remaining (27 hp - 10 damage).
    Ragnarok's turn:
      HP: 17/69; Temp HP: 0; Surges: 12; Surge Value: 18
      AC: 27; Action Points: 0
      Combat advantage expires.
      Conditions:
        Regen 6 hp when bloodied (stance).
        +1 defense bonus (until end of this turn).
      Ragnarok heals 6 hp (17 hp -> 23 hp; 0 hp wasted).
      Brash Strike (standard action, at_will)
        Attacks Soldier with 29 vs. 25 AC (1d20+11; rolled 18).
        Hits: 18 damage (1d10[brutal 2]+12; rolled 6).
        Soldier has -11 hp remaining (7 hp - 18 damage).
        Ragnarok gains 4 temp hp (had 0; applied 4).
        Soldier gains combat advantage (until start of next turn).
      +1 defense bonus expires.
    Soldier has died!
    
  Heroes win!
  Ragnarok takes a short rest.
    Ragnarok has 23 hp; wants at least 60 hp (maximum is 69 hp).
      Ragnarok spends a healing surge (11 remaining).
      Ragnarok heals 18 hp (23 hp -> 41 hp; 0 hp wasted).
      Ragnarok spends a healing surge (10 remaining).
      Ragnarok heals 18 hp (41 hp -> 59 hp; 0 hp wasted).
      Ragnarok spends a healing surge (9 remaining).
      Ragnarok heals 18 hp (59 hp -> 69 hp; 8 hp wasted).
    Temporary hit points expire.
    Powers recharge:
      Distracting Spate recharges.
      Crushing Blow recharges.
      Unbreakable recharges.
      Spend Action Point recharges.
      Second Wind recharges.
    Conditions expire:
      Regen 6 hp when bloodied expires.
  
FIGHT #2: Level 6 Ragnarok VS. Level 6 Soldier
  Roll initiative!
    Ragnarok rolls 5 initiative (1d20+4; rolled 1).
    Soldier rolls 27 initiative (1d20+8; rolled 19).
    Initiative order: 
      Soldier
      Ragnarok
  
  Round 1:
    Soldier's turn:
      HP: 72/72; Temp HP: 0; Surges: 1; Surge Value: 18
      AC: 22; Action Points: 0
      Soldier Basic Attack (standard action, at_will)
        Attacks Ragnarok with 32 vs. 26 AC (1d20+13; rolled 19).
        Hits: 8 damage (1d10+4; rolled 4).
        Ragnarok has 61 hp remaining (69 hp - 8 damage).
    Ragnarok's turn:
      HP: 61/69; Temp HP: 0; Surges: 9; Surge Value: 18
      AC: 26; Action Points: 0
      Shift (move action, at_will)
        Ragnarok gains +1 defense bonus (until end of next turn).
      Crushing Blow (standard action, encounter)
        Attacks Soldier with 19 vs. 22 AC (1d20+9; rolled 10).
        Misses.
        Crushing Blow has been expended.
    
  Round 2:
    Soldier's turn:
      HP: 72/72; Temp HP: 0; Surges: 1; Surge Value: 18
      AC: 22; Action Points: 0
      Soldier Basic Attack (standard action, at_will)
        Attacks Ragnarok with 19 vs. 27 AC (1d20+13; rolled 6).
        Misses.
    Ragnarok's turn:
      HP: 61/69; Temp HP: 0; Surges: 9; Surge Value: 18
      AC: 27; Action Points: 0
      Conditions:
        +1 defense bonus (until end of this turn).
      Shift (move action, at_will)
        Ragnarok gains +1 defense bonus (until end of next turn).
      Brash Strike (standard action, at_will)
        Attacks Soldier with 15 vs. 22 AC (1d20+11; rolled 4).
        Misses.
        Soldier gains combat advantage (until start of next turn).
      +1 defense bonus expires.
    
  Round 3:
    Soldier's turn:
      HP: 72/72; Temp HP: 0; Surges: 1; Surge Value: 18
      AC: 22; Action Points: 0
      Conditions:
        Combat advantage (until start of next turn).
      Soldier Encounter Attack (standard action, encounter)
        Attacks Ragnarok with 29 vs. 27 AC (1d20+15; rolled 14).
        Hits: 22 damage (3d8+4; rolled 7, 5, 6).
        Ragnarok reacts with Unbreakable (immediate reaction, encounter):
          Damage is reduced to 13 hp (22 hp - 9 hp).
          Unbreakable has been expended.
        Ragnarok has 48 hp remaining (61 hp - 13 damage).
        Soldier Encounter Attack has been expended.
    Ragnarok's turn:
      HP: 48/69; Temp HP: 0; Surges: 9; Surge Value: 18
      AC: 27; Action Points: 0
      Combat advantage expires.
      Conditions:
        +1 defense bonus (until end of this turn).
      Second Wind (minor action, encounter)
        Ragnarok spends a healing surge (8 remaining).
        Ragnarok heals 18 hp (48 hp -> 66 hp; 0 hp wasted).
        Ragnarok gains +2 defense bonus (until end of next turn).
        Second Wind has been expended.
      Brash Strike (standard action, at_will)
        Attacks Soldier with 22 vs. 22 AC (1d20+11; rolled 11).
        Hits: 16 damage (1d10[brutal 2]+12; rolled 4).
        Soldier has 56 hp remaining (72 hp - 16 damage).
        Ragnarok gains 4 temp hp (had 0; applied 4).
        Soldier gains combat advantage (until start of next turn).
      Shift (move action, at_will)
        Ragnarok gains +1 defense bonus (until end of next turn).
      +1 defense bonus expires.
    
  Round 4:
    Soldier's turn:
      HP: 56/72; Temp HP: 0; Surges: 1; Surge Value: 18
      AC: 22; Action Points: 0
      Conditions:
        Combat advantage (until start of next turn).
      Soldier Basic Attack (standard action, at_will)
        Attacks Ragnarok with 29 vs. 29 AC (1d20+15; rolled 14).
        Hits: 8 damage (1d10+4; rolled 4).
        Ragnarok deflects 4 damage; 4 gets through (4 temp hp - 8 damage).
        Ragnarok has 62 hp remaining (66 hp - 4 damage).
    Ragnarok's turn:
      HP: 62/69; Temp HP: 0; Surges: 8; Surge Value: 18
      AC: 29; Action Points: 0
      Combat advantage expires.
      Conditions:
        +2 defense bonus (until end of this turn).
        +1 defense bonus (until end of this turn).
      Crushing Surge (standard action, at_will)
        Attacks Soldier with 16 vs. 22 AC (1d20+9; rolled 7).
        Misses.
        Ragnarok gains 4 temp hp (had 0; applied 4).
      Shift (move action, at_will)
        Ragnarok gains +1 defense bonus (until end of next turn).
      +2 defense bonus expires.
      +1 defense bonus expires.
    
  Round 5:
    Soldier's turn:
      HP: 56/72; Temp HP: 0; Surges: 1; Surge Value: 18
      AC: 22; Action Points: 0
      Soldier Basic Attack (standard action, at_will)
        Attacks Ragnarok with 19 vs. 27 AC (1d20+13; rolled 6).
        Misses.
    Ragnarok's turn:
      HP: 62/69; Temp HP: 4; Surges: 8; Surge Value: 18
      AC: 27; Action Points: 0
      Conditions:
        +1 defense bonus (until end of this turn).
      Brash Strike (standard action, at_will)
        Attacks Soldier with 21 vs. 22 AC (1d20+11; rolled 10).
        Misses.
        Soldier gains combat advantage (until start of next turn).
      Shift (move action, at_will)
        Ragnarok gains +1 defense bonus (until end of next turn).
      +1 defense bonus expires.
    
  Round 6:
    Soldier's turn:
      HP: 56/72; Temp HP: 0; Surges: 1; Surge Value: 18
      AC: 22; Action Points: 0
      Conditions:
        Combat advantage (until start of next turn).
      Soldier Basic Attack (standard action, at_will)
        Attacks Ragnarok with 23 vs. 27 AC (1d20+15; rolled 8).
        Misses.
    Ragnarok's turn:
      HP: 62/69; Temp HP: 4; Surges: 8; Surge Value: 18
      AC: 27; Action Points: 0
      Combat advantage expires.
      Conditions:
        +1 defense bonus (until end of this turn).
      Brash Strike (standard action, at_will)
        Attacks Soldier with 25 vs. 22 AC (1d20+11; rolled 14).
        Hits: 20 damage (1d10[brutal 2]+12; rolled 1, 8).
        Soldier has 36 hp remaining (56 hp - 20 damage).
        Ragnarok gains 0 temp hp (had 4; applied 4).
        Soldier gains combat advantage (until start of next turn).
      Shift (move action, at_will)
        Ragnarok gains +1 defense bonus (until end of next turn).
      +1 defense bonus expires.
    
  Round 7:
    Soldier's turn:
      HP: 36/72; Temp HP: 0; Surges: 1; Surge Value: 18
      AC: 22; Action Points: 0
      Conditions:
        Combat advantage (until start of next turn).
      Soldier Basic Attack (standard action, at_will)
        Attacks Ragnarok with 16 vs. 27 AC (1d20+15; rolled 1).
        Misses.
    Ragnarok's turn:
      HP: 62/69; Temp HP: 4; Surges: 8; Surge Value: 18
      AC: 27; Action Points: 0
      Combat advantage expires.
      Conditions:
        +1 defense bonus (until end of this turn).
      Distracting Spate (standard action, encounter)
        Attacks Soldier with 24 vs. 22 AC (1d20+9; rolled 15).
        Hits: 21 damage (2d10[brutal 2]+8; rolled 6, 1, 7).
        Soldier has 15 hp remaining (36 hp - 21 damage).
        Ragnarok gains 0 temp hp (had 4; applied 4).
        Ragnarok gains combat advantage (until end of next turn).
        Distracting Spate has been expended.
      Shift (move action, at_will)
        Ragnarok gains +1 defense bonus (until end of next turn).
      +1 defense bonus expires.
    
  Round 8:
    Soldier's turn:
      HP: 15/72; Temp HP: 0; Surges: 1; Surge Value: 18
      AC: 22; Action Points: 0
      Soldier Basic Attack (standard action, at_will)
        Attacks Ragnarok with 21 vs. 27 AC (1d20+13; rolled 8).
        Misses.
    Ragnarok's turn:
      HP: 62/69; Temp HP: 4; Surges: 8; Surge Value: 18
      AC: 27; Action Points: 0
      Conditions:
        Combat advantage (until end of this turn).
        +1 defense bonus (until end of this turn).
      Shift (move action, at_will)
        Ragnarok gains +1 defense bonus (until end of next turn).
      Brash Strike (standard action, at_will)
        Attacks Soldier with 18 vs. 22 AC (1d20+13; rolled 5).
        Misses.
        Soldier gains combat advantage (until start of next turn).
      Combat advantage expires.
      +1 defense bonus expires.
    
  Round 9:
    Soldier's turn:
      HP: 15/72; Temp HP: 0; Surges: 1; Surge Value: 18
      AC: 22; Action Points: 0
      Conditions:
        Combat advantage (until start of next turn).
      Soldier Basic Attack (standard action, at_will)
        Attacks Ragnarok with 26 vs. 27 AC (1d20+15; rolled 11).
        Misses.
    Ragnarok's turn:
      HP: 62/69; Temp HP: 4; Surges: 8; Surge Value: 18
      AC: 27; Action Points: 0
      Combat advantage expires.
      Conditions:
        +1 defense bonus (until end of this turn).
      Shift (move action, at_will)
        Ragnarok gains +1 defense bonus (until end of next turn).
      Brash Strike (standard action, at_will)
        Attacks Soldier with 20 vs. 22 AC (1d20+11; rolled 9).
        Misses.
        Soldier gains combat advantage (until start of next turn).
      +1 defense bonus expires.
    
  Round 10:
    Soldier's turn:
      HP: 15/72; Temp HP: 0; Surges: 1; Surge Value: 18
      AC: 22; Action Points: 0
      Conditions:
        Combat advantage (until start of next turn).
      Soldier Basic Attack (standard action, at_will)
        Attacks Ragnarok with 25 vs. 27 AC (1d20+15; rolled 10).
        Misses.
    Ragnarok's turn:
      HP: 62/69; Temp HP: 4; Surges: 8; Surge Value: 18
      AC: 27; Action Points: 0
      Combat advantage expires.
      Conditions:
        +1 defense bonus (until end of this turn).
      Brash Strike (standard action, at_will)
        Attacks Soldier with 17 vs. 22 AC (1d20+11; rolled 6).
        Misses.
        Soldier gains combat advantage (until start of next turn).
      Shift (move action, at_will)
        Ragnarok gains +1 defense bonus (until end of next turn).
      +1 defense bonus expires.
    
  Round 11:
    Soldier's turn:
      HP: 15/72; Temp HP: 0; Surges: 1; Surge Value: 18
      AC: 22; Action Points: 0
      Conditions:
        Combat advantage (until start of next turn).
      Soldier Basic Attack (standard action, at_will)
        Attacks Ragnarok with 26 vs. 27 AC (1d20+15; rolled 11).
        Misses.
    Ragnarok's turn:
      HP: 62/69; Temp HP: 4; Surges: 8; Surge Value: 18
      AC: 27; Action Points: 0
      Combat advantage expires.
      Conditions:
        +1 defense bonus (until end of this turn).
      Brash Strike (standard action, at_will)
        Attacks Soldier with 15 vs. 22 AC (1d20+11; rolled 4).
        Misses.
        Soldier gains combat advantage (until start of next turn).
      Shift (move action, at_will)
        Ragnarok gains +1 defense bonus (until end of next turn).
      +1 defense bonus expires.
    
  Round 12:
    Soldier's turn:
      HP: 15/72; Temp HP: 0; Surges: 1; Surge Value: 18
      AC: 22; Action Points: 0
      Conditions:
        Combat advantage (until start of next turn).
      Soldier Basic Attack (standard action, at_will)
        Attacks Ragnarok with 28 vs. 27 AC (1d20+15; rolled 13).
        Hits: 12 damage (1d10+4; rolled 8).
        Ragnarok deflects 4 damage; 8 gets through (4 temp hp - 12 damage).
        Ragnarok has 54 hp remaining (62 hp - 8 damage).
    Ragnarok's turn:
      HP: 54/69; Temp HP: 0; Surges: 8; Surge Value: 18
      AC: 27; Action Points: 0
      Combat advantage expires.
      Conditions:
        +1 defense bonus (until end of this turn).
      Crushing Surge (standard action, at_will)
        Attacks Soldier with 22 vs. 22 AC (1d20+9; rolled 13).
        Hits: 11 damage (1d10[brutal 2]+8; rolled 2, 3).
        Soldier has 4 hp remaining (15 hp - 11 damage).
        Ragnarok gains 10 temp hp (had 0; applied 10).
      Shift (move action, at_will)
        Ragnarok gains +1 defense bonus (until end of next turn).
      +1 defense bonus expires.
    
  Round 13:
    Soldier's turn:
      HP: 4/72; Temp HP: 0; Surges: 1; Surge Value: 18
      AC: 22; Action Points: 0
      Soldier Basic Attack (standard action, at_will)
        Attacks Ragnarok with 29 vs. 27 AC (1d20+13; rolled 16).
        Hits: 5 damage (1d10+4; rolled 1).
        Ragnarok deflects 5 damage; 0 gets through (10 temp hp - 5 damage).
        Ragnarok has 54 hp remaining (54 hp - 0 damage).
    Ragnarok's turn:
      HP: 54/69; Temp HP: 5; Surges: 8; Surge Value: 18
      AC: 27; Action Points: 0
      Conditions:
        +1 defense bonus (until end of this turn).
      Brash Strike (standard action, at_will)
        Attacks Soldier with 21 vs. 22 AC (1d20+11; rolled 10).
        Misses.
        Soldier gains combat advantage (until start of next turn).
      Shift (move action, at_will)
        Ragnarok gains +1 defense bonus (until end of next turn).
      +1 defense bonus expires.
    
  Round 14:
    Soldier's turn:
      HP: 4/72; Temp HP: 0; Surges: 1; Surge Value: 18
      AC: 22; Action Points: 0
      Conditions:
        Combat advantage (until start of next turn).
      Soldier Basic Attack (standard action, at_will)
        Attacks Ragnarok with 33 vs. 27 AC (1d20+15; rolled 18).
        Hits: 11 damage (1d10+4; rolled 7).
        Ragnarok deflects 5 damage; 6 gets through (5 temp hp - 11 damage).
        Ragnarok has 48 hp remaining (54 hp - 6 damage).
    Ragnarok's turn:
      HP: 48/69; Temp HP: 0; Surges: 8; Surge Value: 18
      AC: 27; Action Points: 0
      Combat advantage expires.
      Conditions:
        +1 defense bonus (until end of this turn).
      Shift (move action, at_will)
        Ragnarok gains +1 defense bonus (until end of next turn).
      Crushing Surge (standard action, at_will)
        Attacks Soldier with 15 vs. 22 AC (1d20+9; rolled 6).
        Misses.
        Ragnarok gains 4 temp hp (had 0; applied 4).
      +1 defense bonus expires.
    
  Round 15:
    Soldier's turn:
      HP: 4/72; Temp HP: 0; Surges: 1; Surge Value: 18
      AC: 22; Action Points: 0
      Soldier Basic Attack (standard action, at_will)
        Attacks Ragnarok with 22 vs. 27 AC (1d20+13; rolled 9).
        Misses.
    Ragnarok's turn:
      HP: 48/69; Temp HP: 4; Surges: 8; Surge Value: 18
      AC: 27; Action Points: 0
      Conditions:
        +1 defense bonus (until end of this turn).
      Brash Strike (standard action, at_will)
        Attacks Soldier with 12 vs. 22 AC (1d20+11; rolled 1).
        Misses.
        Soldier gains combat advantage (until start of next turn).
      Shift (move action, at_will)
        Ragnarok gains +1 defense bonus (until end of next turn).
      +1 defense bonus expires.
    
  Round 16:
    Soldier's turn:
      HP: 4/72; Temp HP: 0; Surges: 1; Surge Value: 18
      AC: 22; Action Points: 0
      Conditions:
        Combat advantage (until start of next turn).
      Soldier Basic Attack (standard action, at_will)
        Attacks Ragnarok with 19 vs. 27 AC (1d20+15; rolled 4).
        Misses.
    Ragnarok's turn:
      HP: 48/69; Temp HP: 4; Surges: 8; Surge Value: 18
      AC: 27; Action Points: 0
      Combat advantage expires.
      Conditions:
        +1 defense bonus (until end of this turn).
      Shift (move action, at_will)
        Ragnarok gains +1 defense bonus (until end of next turn).
      Brash Strike (standard action, at_will)
        Attacks Soldier with 15 vs. 22 AC (1d20+11; rolled 4).
        Misses.
        Soldier gains combat advantage (until start of next turn).
      +1 defense bonus expires.
    
  Round 17:
    Soldier's turn:
      HP: 4/72; Temp HP: 0; Surges: 1; Surge Value: 18
      AC: 22; Action Points: 0
      Conditions:
        Combat advantage (until start of next turn).
      Soldier Basic Attack (standard action, at_will)
        Attacks Ragnarok with 34 vs. 27 AC (1d20+15; rolled 19).
        Hits: 7 damage (1d10+4; rolled 3).
        Ragnarok deflects 4 damage; 3 gets through (4 temp hp - 7 damage).
        Ragnarok has 45 hp remaining (48 hp - 3 damage).
    Ragnarok's turn:
      HP: 45/69; Temp HP: 0; Surges: 8; Surge Value: 18
      AC: 27; Action Points: 0
      Combat advantage expires.
      Conditions:
        +1 defense bonus (until end of this turn).
      Crushing Surge (standard action, at_will)
        Attacks Soldier with 20 vs. 22 AC (1d20+9; rolled 11).
        Misses.
        Ragnarok gains 4 temp hp (had 0; applied 4).
      Shift (move action, at_will)
        Ragnarok gains +1 defense bonus (until end of next turn).
      +1 defense bonus expires.
    
  Round 18:
    Soldier's turn:
      HP: 4/72; Temp HP: 0; Surges: 1; Surge Value: 18
      AC: 22; Action Points: 0
      Soldier Basic Attack (standard action, at_will)
        Attacks Ragnarok with 25 vs. 27 AC (1d20+13; rolled 12).
        Misses.
    Ragnarok's turn:
      HP: 45/69; Temp HP: 4; Surges: 8; Surge Value: 18
      AC: 27; Action Points: 0
      Conditions:
        +1 defense bonus (until end of this turn).
      Shift (move action, at_will)
        Ragnarok gains +1 defense bonus (until end of next turn).
      Brash Strike (standard action, at_will)
        Attacks Soldier with 19 vs. 22 AC (1d20+11; rolled 8).
        Misses.
        Soldier gains combat advantage (until start of next turn).
      +1 defense bonus expires.
    
  Round 19:
    Soldier's turn:
      HP: 4/72; Temp HP: 0; Surges: 1; Surge Value: 18
      AC: 22; Action Points: 0
      Conditions:
        Combat advantage (until start of next turn).
      Soldier Basic Attack (standard action, at_will)
        Attacks Ragnarok with 28 vs. 27 AC (1d20+15; rolled 13).
        Hits: 6 damage (1d10+4; rolled 2).
        Ragnarok deflects 4 damage; 2 gets through (4 temp hp - 6 damage).
        Ragnarok has 43 hp remaining (45 hp - 2 damage).
    Ragnarok's turn:
      HP: 43/69; Temp HP: 0; Surges: 8; Surge Value: 18
      AC: 27; Action Points: 0
      Combat advantage expires.
      Conditions:
        +1 defense bonus (until end of this turn).
      Brash Strike (standard action, at_will)
        Attacks Soldier with 13 vs. 22 AC (1d20+11; rolled 2).
        Misses.
        Soldier gains combat advantage (until start of next turn).
      Shift (move action, at_will)
        Ragnarok gains +1 defense bonus (until end of next turn).
      +1 defense bonus expires.
    
  Round 20:
    Soldier's turn:
      HP: 4/72; Temp HP: 0; Surges: 1; Surge Value: 18
      AC: 22; Action Points: 0
      Conditions:
        Combat advantage (until start of next turn).
      Soldier Basic Attack (standard action, at_will)
        Attacks Ragnarok with 28 vs. 27 AC (1d20+15; rolled 13).
        Hits: 8 damage (1d10+4; rolled 4).
        Ragnarok has 35 hp remaining (43 hp - 8 damage).
    Ragnarok's turn:
      HP: 35/69; Temp HP: 0; Surges: 8; Surge Value: 18
      AC: 27; Action Points: 0
      Combat advantage expires.
      Conditions:
        +1 defense bonus (until end of this turn).
      Brash Strike (standard action, at_will)
        Attacks Soldier with 15 vs. 22 AC (1d20+11; rolled 4).
        Misses.
        Soldier gains combat advantage (until start of next turn).
      Shift (move action, at_will)
        Ragnarok gains +1 defense bonus (until end of next turn).
      +1 defense bonus expires.
    
  Round 21:
    Soldier's turn:
      HP: 4/72; Temp HP: 0; Surges: 1; Surge Value: 18
      AC: 22; Action Points: 0
      Conditions:
        Combat advantage (until start of next turn).
      Soldier Basic Attack (standard action, at_will)
        Attacks Ragnarok with 26 vs. 27 AC (1d20+15; rolled 11).
        Misses.
    Ragnarok's turn:
      HP: 35/69; Temp HP: 0; Surges: 8; Surge Value: 18
      AC: 27; Action Points: 0
      Combat advantage expires.
      Conditions:
        +1 defense bonus (until end of this turn).
      Crushing Surge (standard action, at_will)
        Attacks Soldier with 20 vs. 22 AC (1d20+9; rolled 11).
        Misses.
        Ragnarok gains 4 temp hp (had 0; applied 4).
      Shift (move action, at_will)
        Ragnarok gains +1 defense bonus (until end of next turn).
      +1 defense bonus expires.
    
  Round 22:
    Soldier's turn:
      HP: 4/72; Temp HP: 0; Surges: 1; Surge Value: 18
      AC: 22; Action Points: 0
      Soldier Basic Attack (standard action, at_will)
        Attacks Ragnarok with 30 vs. 27 AC (1d20+13; rolled 17).
        Hits: 13 damage (1d10+4; rolled 9).
        Ragnarok deflects 4 damage; 9 gets through (4 temp hp - 13 damage).
        Ragnarok has 26 hp remaining (35 hp - 9 damage).
    Ragnarok's turn:
      HP: 26/69; Temp HP: 0; Surges: 8; Surge Value: 18
      AC: 27; Action Points: 0
      Conditions:
        +1 defense bonus (until end of this turn).
      Shift (move action, at_will)
        Ragnarok gains +1 defense bonus (until end of next turn).
      Brash Strike (standard action, at_will)
        Attacks Soldier with 12 vs. 22 AC (1d20+11; rolled 1).
        Misses.
        Soldier gains combat advantage (until start of next turn).
      +1 defense bonus expires.
    
  Round 23:
    Soldier's turn:
      HP: 4/72; Temp HP: 0; Surges: 1; Surge Value: 18
      AC: 22; Action Points: 0
      Conditions:
        Combat advantage (until start of next turn).
      Soldier Basic Attack (standard action, at_will)
        Attacks Ragnarok with 31 vs. 27 AC (1d20+15; rolled 16).
        Hits: 11 damage (1d10+4; rolled 7).
        Ragnarok has 15 hp remaining (26 hp - 11 damage).
    Ragnarok's turn:
      HP: 15/69; Temp HP: 0; Surges: 8; Surge Value: 18
      AC: 27; Action Points: 0
      Combat advantage expires.
      Conditions:
        +1 defense bonus (until end of this turn).
      Shift (move action, at_will)
        Ragnarok gains +1 defense bonus (until end of next turn).
      Brash Strike (standard action, at_will)
        Attacks Soldier with 20 vs. 22 AC (1d20+11; rolled 9).
        Misses.
        Soldier gains combat advantage (until start of next turn).
      +1 defense bonus expires.
    
  Round 24:
    Soldier's turn:
      HP: 4/72; Temp HP: 0; Surges: 1; Surge Value: 18
      AC: 22; Action Points: 0
      Conditions:
        Combat advantage (until start of next turn).
      Soldier Basic Attack (standard action, at_will)
        Attacks Ragnarok with 34 vs. 27 AC (1d20+15; rolled 19).
        Hits: 10 damage (1d10+4; rolled 6).
        Ragnarok has 5 hp remaining (15 hp - 10 damage).
    Ragnarok's turn:
      HP: 5/69; Temp HP: 0; Surges: 8; Surge Value: 18
      AC: 27; Action Points: 0
      Combat advantage expires.
      Conditions:
        +1 defense bonus (until end of this turn).
      Shift (move action, at_will)
        Ragnarok gains +1 defense bonus (until end of next turn).
      Brash Strike (standard action, at_will)
        Attacks Soldier with 13 vs. 22 AC (1d20+11; rolled 2).
        Misses.
        Soldier gains combat advantage (until start of next turn).
      +1 defense bonus expires.
    
  Round 25:
    Soldier's turn:
      HP: 4/72; Temp HP: 0; Surges: 1; Surge Value: 18
      AC: 22; Action Points: 0
      Conditions:
        Combat advantage (until start of next turn).
      Soldier Basic Attack (standard action, at_will)
        Attacks Ragnarok with 29 vs. 27 AC (1d20+15; rolled 14).
        Hits: 8 damage (1d10+4; rolled 4).
        Ragnarok has -3 hp remaining (5 hp - 8 damage).
    Ragnarok's turn:
      HP: -3/69; Temp HP: 0; Surges: 8; Surge Value: 18
      AC: 27; Action Points: 0
      Combat advantage expires.
      Conditions:
        +1 defense bonus (until end of this turn).
      Ragnarok is dying (0 death saves failed).
        Rolls death saving throw and gets a 15 (1d20; rolled 15).
        Passes.
      +1 defense bonus expires.
    
  Round 26:
    Soldier's turn:
      HP: 4/72; Temp HP: 0; Surges: 1; Surge Value: 18
      AC: 22; Action Points: 0
      Soldier Basic Attack (standard action, at_will)
        Attacks Ragnarok with 25 vs. 26 AC (1d20+13; rolled 12).
        Misses.
    Ragnarok's turn:
      HP: -3/69; Temp HP: 0; Surges: 8; Surge Value: 18
      AC: 26; Action Points: 0
      Ragnarok is dying (0 death saves failed).
        Rolls death saving throw and gets a 18 (1d20; rolled 18).
        Passes.
    
  Round 27:
    Soldier's turn:
      HP: 4/72; Temp HP: 0; Surges: 1; Surge Value: 18
      AC: 22; Action Points: 0
      Soldier Basic Attack (standard action, at_will)
        Attacks Ragnarok with 16 vs. 26 AC (1d20+13; rolled 3).
        Misses.
    Ragnarok's turn:
      HP: -3/69; Temp HP: 0; Surges: 8; Surge Value: 18
      AC: 26; Action Points: 0
      Ragnarok is dying (0 death saves failed).
        Rolls death saving throw and gets a 17 (1d20; rolled 17).
        Passes.
    
  Round 28:
    Soldier's turn:
      HP: 4/72; Temp HP: 0; Surges: 1; Surge Value: 18
      AC: 22; Action Points: 0
      Soldier Basic Attack (standard action, at_will)
        Attacks Ragnarok with 25 vs. 26 AC (1d20+13; rolled 12).
        Misses.
    Ragnarok's turn:
      HP: -3/69; Temp HP: 0; Surges: 8; Surge Value: 18
      AC: 26; Action Points: 0
      Ragnarok is dying (0 death saves failed).
        Rolls death saving throw and gets a 7 (1d20; rolled 7).
        Fails. 2 failures remaining before death.
    
  Round 29:
    Soldier's turn:
      HP: 4/72; Temp HP: 0; Surges: 1; Surge Value: 18
      AC: 22; Action Points: 0
      Soldier Basic Attack (standard action, at_will)
        Attacks Ragnarok with 16 vs. 26 AC (1d20+13; rolled 3).
        Misses.
    Ragnarok's turn:
      HP: -3/69; Temp HP: 0; Surges: 8; Surge Value: 18
      AC: 26; Action Points: 0
      Ragnarok is dying (1 death saves failed).
        Rolls death saving throw and gets a 5 (1d20; rolled 5).
        Fails. 1 failures remaining before death.
    
  Round 30:
    Soldier's turn:
      HP: 4/72; Temp HP: 0; Surges: 1; Surge Value: 18
      AC: 22; Action Points: 0
      Soldier Basic Attack (standard action, at_will)
        Attacks Ragnarok with 18 vs. 26 AC (1d20+13; rolled 5).
        Misses.
    Ragnarok's turn:
      HP: -3/69; Temp HP: 0; Surges: 8; Surge Value: 18
      AC: 26; Action Points: 0
      Ragnarok is dying (2 death saves failed).
        Rolls death saving throw and gets a 6 (1d20; rolled 6).
        Fails. 0 failures remaining before death.
    Ragnarok has died!
    
  Villains win!
```
[/sblock]
[sblock=Example of 2 fight(s) survived (2.0% chance)

```
FIGHT #1: Level 6 Ragnarok VS. Level 9 Soldier
  Roll initiative!
    Ragnarok rolls 5 initiative (1d20+4; rolled 1).
    Soldier rolls 24 initiative (1d20+9; rolled 15).
    Initiative order: 
      Soldier
      Ragnarok
  
  Round 1:
    Soldier's turn:
      HP: 97/97; Temp HP: 0; Surges: 1; Surge Value: 24
      AC: 25; Action Points: 0
      Soldier Encounter Attack (standard action, encounter)
        Attacks Ragnarok with 24 vs. 26 AC (1d20+16; rolled 8).
        Misses.
        Soldier Encounter Attack has been expended.
    Ragnarok's turn:
      HP: 69/69; Temp HP: 0; Surges: 13; Surge Value: 18
      AC: 26; Action Points: 1
      Knee Breaker (standard action, daily)
        Attacks Soldier with 11 vs. 25 AC (1d20+9; rolled 2).
        Misses: 13 damage (half of 2d10[brutal 2]+12; rolled 5, 9).
        Soldier has 84 hp remaining (97 hp - 13 damage).
        Ragnarok gains 4 temp hp (had 0; applied 4).
        Knee Breaker has been expended.
      Rain Of Steel (minor action, daily)
        Ragnarok gains Rain of Steel (stance).
        Rain Of Steel has been expended.
      Spend Action Point (free action, encounter)
        Ragnarok spends an action point (0 remaining).
        Ragnarok gains a standard action.
        Spend Action Point has been expended.
      Shift (move action, at_will)
        Ragnarok gains +1 defense bonus (until end of next turn).
      Distracting Spate (standard action, encounter)
        Attacks Soldier with 15 vs. 25 AC (1d20+9; rolled 6).
        Misses.
        Distracting Spate has been expended.
    
  Round 2:
    Soldier's turn:
      HP: 84/97; Temp HP: 0; Surges: 1; Surge Value: 24
      AC: 25; Action Points: 0
      Rain of Steel:
        Soldier takes 7 damage (1d10[brutal 2]; rolled 7).
        Soldier has 77 hp remaining (84 hp - 7 damage).
      Soldier Basic Attack (standard action, at_will)
        Attacks Ragnarok with 32 vs. 27 AC (1d20+16; rolled 16).
        Hits: 13 damage (2d6+5; rolled 4, 4).
        Ragnarok reacts with Unbreakable (immediate reaction, encounter):
          Damage is reduced to 4 hp (13 hp - 9 hp).
          Unbreakable has been expended.
        Ragnarok deflects 4 damage; 0 gets through (4 temp hp - 4 damage).
        Ragnarok has 69 hp remaining (69 hp - 0 damage).
    Ragnarok's turn:
      HP: 69/69; Temp HP: 0; Surges: 13; Surge Value: 18
      AC: 27; Action Points: 0
      Conditions:
        Rain of steel (stance).
        +1 defense bonus (until end of this turn).
      Shift (move action, at_will)
        Ragnarok gains +1 defense bonus (until end of next turn).
      Crushing Blow (standard action, encounter)
        Attacks Soldier with 22 vs. 25 AC (1d20+9; rolled 13).
        Misses.
        Crushing Blow has been expended.
      +1 defense bonus expires.
    
  Round 3:
    Soldier's turn:
      HP: 77/97; Temp HP: 0; Surges: 1; Surge Value: 24
      AC: 25; Action Points: 0
      Rain of Steel:
        Soldier takes 8 damage (1d10[brutal 2]; rolled 8).
        Soldier has 69 hp remaining (77 hp - 8 damage).
      Soldier Basic Attack (standard action, at_will)
        Attacks Ragnarok with 28 vs. 27 AC (1d20+16; rolled 12).
        Hits: 14 damage (2d6+5; rolled 6, 3).
        Ragnarok has 55 hp remaining (69 hp - 14 damage).
    Ragnarok's turn:
      HP: 55/69; Temp HP: 0; Surges: 13; Surge Value: 18
      AC: 27; Action Points: 0
      Conditions:
        Rain of steel (stance).
        +1 defense bonus (until end of this turn).
      Brash Strike (standard action, at_will)
        Attacks Soldier with 22 vs. 25 AC (1d20+11; rolled 11).
        Misses.
        Soldier gains combat advantage (until start of next turn).
      Shift (move action, at_will)
        Ragnarok gains +1 defense bonus (until end of next turn).
      +1 defense bonus expires.
    
  Round 4:
    Soldier's turn:
      HP: 69/97; Temp HP: 0; Surges: 1; Surge Value: 24
      AC: 25; Action Points: 0
      Rain of Steel:
        Soldier takes 4 damage (1d10[brutal 2]; rolled 2, 2, 1, 4).
        Soldier has 65 hp remaining (69 hp - 4 damage).
      Conditions:
        Combat advantage (until start of next turn).
      Soldier Basic Attack (standard action, at_will)
        Attacks Ragnarok with 37 vs. 27 AC (1d20+18; rolled 19).
        Hits: 16 damage (2d6+5; rolled 5, 6).
        Ragnarok has 39 hp remaining (55 hp - 16 damage).
    Ragnarok's turn:
      HP: 39/69; Temp HP: 0; Surges: 13; Surge Value: 18
      AC: 27; Action Points: 0
      Combat advantage expires.
      Conditions:
        Rain of steel (stance).
        +1 defense bonus (until end of this turn).
      Brash Strike (standard action, at_will)
        Attacks Soldier with 31 vs. 25 AC (1d20+11; rolled 20).
        Crits: 31 damage (1d10[brutal 2, max]+12 + 1d12; rolled max + 9).
        Soldier has 34 hp remaining (65 hp - 31 damage).
        Ragnarok gains 4 temp hp (had 0; applied 4).
        Soldier gains combat advantage (until start of next turn).
      Second Wind (minor action, encounter)
        Ragnarok spends a healing surge (12 remaining).
        Ragnarok heals 18 hp (39 hp -> 57 hp; 0 hp wasted).
        Ragnarok gains +2 defense bonus (until end of next turn).
        Second Wind has been expended.
      Shift (move action, at_will)
        Ragnarok gains +1 defense bonus (until end of next turn).
      +1 defense bonus expires.
    
  Round 5:
    Soldier's turn:
      HP: 34/97; Temp HP: 0; Surges: 1; Surge Value: 24
      AC: 25; Action Points: 0
      Rain of Steel:
        Soldier takes 6 damage (1d10[brutal 2]; rolled 2, 2, 6).
        Soldier has 28 hp remaining (34 hp - 6 damage).
      Conditions:
        Combat advantage (until start of next turn).
      Soldier Basic Attack (standard action, at_will)
        Attacks Ragnarok with 33 vs. 29 AC (1d20+18; rolled 15).
        Hits: 13 damage (2d6+5; rolled 5, 3).
        Ragnarok deflects 4 damage; 9 gets through (4 temp hp - 13 damage).
        Ragnarok has 48 hp remaining (57 hp - 9 damage).
    Ragnarok's turn:
      HP: 48/69; Temp HP: 0; Surges: 12; Surge Value: 18
      AC: 29; Action Points: 0
      Combat advantage expires.
      Conditions:
        Rain of steel (stance).
        +2 defense bonus (until end of this turn).
        +1 defense bonus (until end of this turn).
      Crushing Surge (standard action, at_will)
        Attacks Soldier with 17 vs. 25 AC (1d20+9; rolled 8).
        Misses.
        Ragnarok gains 4 temp hp (had 0; applied 4).
      Shift (move action, at_will)
        Ragnarok gains +1 defense bonus (until end of next turn).
      +2 defense bonus expires.
      +1 defense bonus expires.
    
  Round 6:
    Soldier's turn:
      HP: 28/97; Temp HP: 0; Surges: 1; Surge Value: 24
      AC: 25; Action Points: 0
      Rain of Steel:
        Soldier takes 10 damage (1d10[brutal 2]; rolled 10).
        Soldier has 18 hp remaining (28 hp - 10 damage).
      Soldier Basic Attack (standard action, at_will)
        Attacks Ragnarok with 36 vs. 27 AC (1d20+16; rolled 20).
        Crits: 17 damage (2d6[max]+5; rolled max).
        Ragnarok deflects 4 damage; 13 gets through (4 temp hp - 17 damage).
        Ragnarok has 35 hp remaining (48 hp - 13 damage).
    Ragnarok's turn:
      HP: 35/69; Temp HP: 0; Surges: 12; Surge Value: 18
      AC: 27; Action Points: 0
      Conditions:
        Rain of steel (stance).
        +1 defense bonus (until end of this turn).
      Shift (move action, at_will)
        Ragnarok gains +1 defense bonus (until end of next turn).
      Crushing Surge (standard action, at_will)
        Attacks Soldier with 12 vs. 25 AC (1d20+9; rolled 3).
        Misses.
        Ragnarok gains 4 temp hp (had 0; applied 4).
      +1 defense bonus expires.
    
  Round 7:
    Soldier's turn:
      HP: 18/97; Temp HP: 0; Surges: 1; Surge Value: 24
      AC: 25; Action Points: 0
      Rain of Steel:
        Soldier takes 5 damage (1d10[brutal 2]; rolled 5).
        Soldier has 13 hp remaining (18 hp - 5 damage).
      Soldier Basic Attack (standard action, at_will)
        Attacks Ragnarok with 27 vs. 27 AC (1d20+16; rolled 11).
        Hits: 12 damage (2d6+5; rolled 4, 3).
        Ragnarok deflects 4 damage; 8 gets through (4 temp hp - 12 damage).
        Ragnarok has 27 hp remaining (35 hp - 8 damage).
    Ragnarok's turn:
      HP: 27/69; Temp HP: 0; Surges: 12; Surge Value: 18
      AC: 27; Action Points: 0
      Conditions:
        Rain of steel (stance).
        +1 defense bonus (until end of this turn).
      Brash Strike (standard action, at_will)
        Attacks Soldier with 20 vs. 25 AC (1d20+11; rolled 9).
        Misses.
        Soldier gains combat advantage (until start of next turn).
      Boundless Endurance (minor action, daily)
        Ragnarok gains regen 6 hp when bloodied (stance).
        Rain of steel expires.
        Boundless Endurance has been expended.
      Shift (move action, at_will)
        Ragnarok gains +1 defense bonus (until end of next turn).
      +1 defense bonus expires.
    
  Round 8:
    Soldier's turn:
      HP: 13/97; Temp HP: 0; Surges: 1; Surge Value: 24
      AC: 25; Action Points: 0
      Conditions:
        Combat advantage (until start of next turn).
      Soldier Basic Attack (standard action, at_will)
        Attacks Ragnarok with 32 vs. 27 AC (1d20+18; rolled 14).
        Hits: 12 damage (2d6+5; rolled 5, 2).
        Ragnarok has 15 hp remaining (27 hp - 12 damage).
    Ragnarok's turn:
      HP: 15/69; Temp HP: 0; Surges: 12; Surge Value: 18
      AC: 27; Action Points: 0
      Combat advantage expires.
      Conditions:
        Regen 6 hp when bloodied (stance).
        +1 defense bonus (until end of this turn).
      Ragnarok heals 6 hp (15 hp -> 21 hp; 0 hp wasted).
      Crushing Surge (standard action, at_will)
        Attacks Soldier with 16 vs. 25 AC (1d20+9; rolled 7).
        Misses.
        Ragnarok gains 4 temp hp (had 0; applied 4).
      Shift (move action, at_will)
        Ragnarok gains +1 defense bonus (until end of next turn).
      +1 defense bonus expires.
    
  Round 9:
    Soldier's turn:
      HP: 13/97; Temp HP: 0; Surges: 1; Surge Value: 24
      AC: 25; Action Points: 0
      Soldier Basic Attack (standard action, at_will)
        Attacks Ragnarok with 17 vs. 27 AC (1d20+16; rolled 1).
        Misses.
    Ragnarok's turn:
      HP: 21/69; Temp HP: 4; Surges: 12; Surge Value: 18
      AC: 27; Action Points: 0
      Conditions:
        Regen 6 hp when bloodied (stance).
        +1 defense bonus (until end of this turn).
      Ragnarok heals 6 hp (21 hp -> 27 hp; 0 hp wasted).
      Shift (move action, at_will)
        Ragnarok gains +1 defense bonus (until end of next turn).
      Brash Strike (standard action, at_will)
        Attacks Soldier with 26 vs. 25 AC (1d20+11; rolled 15).
        Hits: 20 damage (1d10[brutal 2]+12; rolled 8).
        Soldier has -7 hp remaining (13 hp - 20 damage).
        Ragnarok gains 0 temp hp (had 4; applied 4).
        Soldier gains combat advantage (until start of next turn).
      +1 defense bonus expires.
    Soldier has died!
    
  Heroes win!
  Ragnarok takes a short rest.
    Ragnarok has 27 hp; wants at least 60 hp (maximum is 69 hp).
      Ragnarok spends a healing surge (11 remaining).
      Ragnarok heals 18 hp (27 hp -> 45 hp; 0 hp wasted).
      Ragnarok spends a healing surge (10 remaining).
      Ragnarok heals 18 hp (45 hp -> 63 hp; 0 hp wasted).
    Temporary hit points expire.
    Powers recharge:
      Distracting Spate recharges.
      Crushing Blow recharges.
      Unbreakable recharges.
      Spend Action Point recharges.
      Second Wind recharges.
    Conditions expire:
      Regen 6 hp when bloodied expires.
      +1 defense bonus expires.
  
FIGHT #2: Level 6 Ragnarok VS. Level 6 Soldier
  Roll initiative!
    Ragnarok rolls 23 initiative (1d20+4; rolled 19).
    Soldier rolls 26 initiative (1d20+8; rolled 18).
    Initiative order: 
      Soldier
      Ragnarok
  
  Round 1:
    Soldier's turn:
      HP: 72/72; Temp HP: 0; Surges: 1; Surge Value: 18
      AC: 22; Action Points: 0
      Soldier Encounter Attack (standard action, encounter)
        Attacks Ragnarok with 16 vs. 26 AC (1d20+13; rolled 3).
        Misses.
        Soldier Encounter Attack has been expended.
    Ragnarok's turn:
      HP: 63/69; Temp HP: 0; Surges: 10; Surge Value: 18
      AC: 26; Action Points: 0
      Crushing Blow (standard action, encounter)
        Attacks Soldier with 15 vs. 22 AC (1d20+9; rolled 6).
        Misses.
        Crushing Blow has been expended.
      Shift (move action, at_will)
        Ragnarok gains +1 defense bonus (until end of next turn).
    
  Round 2:
    Soldier's turn:
      HP: 72/72; Temp HP: 0; Surges: 1; Surge Value: 18
      AC: 22; Action Points: 0
      Soldier Basic Attack (standard action, at_will)
        Attacks Ragnarok with 27 vs. 27 AC (1d20+13; rolled 14).
        Hits: 14 damage (1d10+4; rolled 10).
        Ragnarok reacts with Unbreakable (immediate reaction, encounter):
          Damage is reduced to 5 hp (14 hp - 9 hp).
          Unbreakable has been expended.
        Ragnarok has 58 hp remaining (63 hp - 5 damage).
    Ragnarok's turn:
      HP: 58/69; Temp HP: 0; Surges: 10; Surge Value: 18
      AC: 27; Action Points: 0
      Conditions:
        +1 defense bonus (until end of this turn).
      Crushing Surge (standard action, at_will)
        Attacks Soldier with 19 vs. 22 AC (1d20+9; rolled 10).
        Misses.
        Ragnarok gains 4 temp hp (had 0; applied 4).
      Shift (move action, at_will)
        Ragnarok gains +1 defense bonus (until end of next turn).
      +1 defense bonus expires.
    
  Round 3:
    Soldier's turn:
      HP: 72/72; Temp HP: 0; Surges: 1; Surge Value: 18
      AC: 22; Action Points: 0
      Soldier Basic Attack (standard action, at_will)
        Attacks Ragnarok with 24 vs. 27 AC (1d20+13; rolled 11).
        Misses.
    Ragnarok's turn:
      HP: 58/69; Temp HP: 4; Surges: 10; Surge Value: 18
      AC: 27; Action Points: 0
      Conditions:
        +1 defense bonus (until end of this turn).
      Shift (move action, at_will)
        Ragnarok gains +1 defense bonus (until end of next turn).
      Brash Strike (standard action, at_will)
        Attacks Soldier with 23 vs. 22 AC (1d20+11; rolled 12).
        Hits: 19 damage (1d10[brutal 2]+12; rolled 7).
        Soldier has 53 hp remaining (72 hp - 19 damage).
        Ragnarok gains 0 temp hp (had 4; applied 4).
        Soldier gains combat advantage (until start of next turn).
      +1 defense bonus expires.
    
  Round 4:
    Soldier's turn:
      HP: 53/72; Temp HP: 0; Surges: 1; Surge Value: 18
      AC: 22; Action Points: 0
      Conditions:
        Combat advantage (until start of next turn).
      Soldier Basic Attack (standard action, at_will)
        Attacks Ragnarok with 25 vs. 27 AC (1d20+15; rolled 10).
        Misses.
    Ragnarok's turn:
      HP: 58/69; Temp HP: 4; Surges: 10; Surge Value: 18
      AC: 27; Action Points: 0
      Combat advantage expires.
      Conditions:
        +1 defense bonus (until end of this turn).
      Distracting Spate (standard action, encounter)
        Attacks Soldier with 18 vs. 22 AC (1d20+9; rolled 9).
        Misses.
        Distracting Spate has been expended.
      Shift (move action, at_will)
        Ragnarok gains +1 defense bonus (until end of next turn).
      +1 defense bonus expires.
    
  Round 5:
    Soldier's turn:
      HP: 53/72; Temp HP: 0; Surges: 1; Surge Value: 18
      AC: 22; Action Points: 0
      Soldier Basic Attack (standard action, at_will)
        Attacks Ragnarok with 16 vs. 27 AC (1d20+13; rolled 3).
        Misses.
    Ragnarok's turn:
      HP: 58/69; Temp HP: 4; Surges: 10; Surge Value: 18
      AC: 27; Action Points: 0
      Conditions:
        +1 defense bonus (until end of this turn).
      Brash Strike (standard action, at_will)
        Attacks Soldier with 24 vs. 22 AC (1d20+11; rolled 13).
        Hits: 19 damage (1d10[brutal 2]+12; rolled 7).
        Soldier has 34 hp remaining (53 hp - 19 damage).
        Ragnarok gains 0 temp hp (had 4; applied 4).
        Soldier gains combat advantage (until start of next turn).
      Shift (move action, at_will)
        Ragnarok gains +1 defense bonus (until end of next turn).
      +1 defense bonus expires.
    
  Round 6:
    Soldier's turn:
      HP: 34/72; Temp HP: 0; Surges: 1; Surge Value: 18
      AC: 22; Action Points: 0
      Conditions:
        Combat advantage (until start of next turn).
      Soldier Basic Attack (standard action, at_will)
        Attacks Ragnarok with 28 vs. 27 AC (1d20+15; rolled 13).
        Hits: 9 damage (1d10+4; rolled 5).
        Ragnarok deflects 4 damage; 5 gets through (4 temp hp - 9 damage).
        Ragnarok has 53 hp remaining (58 hp - 5 damage).
    Ragnarok's turn:
      HP: 53/69; Temp HP: 0; Surges: 10; Surge Value: 18
      AC: 27; Action Points: 0
      Combat advantage expires.
      Conditions:
        +1 defense bonus (until end of this turn).
      Crushing Surge (standard action, at_will)
        Attacks Soldier with 27 vs. 22 AC (1d20+9; rolled 18).
        Hits: 15 damage (1d10[brutal 2]+8; rolled 1, 7).
        Soldier has 19 hp remaining (34 hp - 15 damage).
        Ragnarok gains 10 temp hp (had 0; applied 10).
      Shift (move action, at_will)
        Ragnarok gains +1 defense bonus (until end of next turn).
      +1 defense bonus expires.
    
  Round 7:
    Soldier's turn:
      HP: 19/72; Temp HP: 0; Surges: 1; Surge Value: 18
      AC: 22; Action Points: 0
      Soldier Basic Attack (standard action, at_will)
        Attacks Ragnarok with 26 vs. 27 AC (1d20+13; rolled 13).
        Misses.
    Ragnarok's turn:
      HP: 53/69; Temp HP: 10; Surges: 10; Surge Value: 18
      AC: 27; Action Points: 0
      Conditions:
        +1 defense bonus (until end of this turn).
      Shift (move action, at_will)
        Ragnarok gains +1 defense bonus (until end of next turn).
      Brash Strike (standard action, at_will)
        Attacks Soldier with 30 vs. 22 AC (1d20+11; rolled 19).
        Hits: 15 damage (1d10[brutal 2]+12; rolled 3).
        Soldier has 4 hp remaining (19 hp - 15 damage).
        Ragnarok gains 0 temp hp (had 10; applied 4).
        Soldier gains combat advantage (until start of next turn).
      +1 defense bonus expires.
    
  Round 8:
    Soldier's turn:
      HP: 4/72; Temp HP: 0; Surges: 1; Surge Value: 18
      AC: 22; Action Points: 0
      Conditions:
        Combat advantage (until start of next turn).
      Soldier Basic Attack (standard action, at_will)
        Attacks Ragnarok with 18 vs. 27 AC (1d20+15; rolled 3).
        Misses.
    Ragnarok's turn:
      HP: 53/69; Temp HP: 10; Surges: 10; Surge Value: 18
      AC: 27; Action Points: 0
      Combat advantage expires.
      Conditions:
        +1 defense bonus (until end of this turn).
      Brash Strike (standard action, at_will)
        Attacks Soldier with 18 vs. 22 AC (1d20+11; rolled 7).
        Misses.
        Soldier gains combat advantage (until start of next turn).
      Shift (move action, at_will)
        Ragnarok gains +1 defense bonus (until end of next turn).
      +1 defense bonus expires.
    
  Round 9:
    Soldier's turn:
      HP: 4/72; Temp HP: 0; Surges: 1; Surge Value: 18
      AC: 22; Action Points: 0
      Conditions:
        Combat advantage (until start of next turn).
      Soldier Basic Attack (standard action, at_will)
        Attacks Ragnarok with 27 vs. 27 AC (1d20+15; rolled 12).
        Hits: 9 damage (1d10+4; rolled 5).
        Ragnarok deflects 9 damage; 0 gets through (10 temp hp - 9 damage).
        Ragnarok has 53 hp remaining (53 hp - 0 damage).
    Ragnarok's turn:
      HP: 53/69; Temp HP: 1; Surges: 10; Surge Value: 18
      AC: 27; Action Points: 0
      Combat advantage expires.
      Conditions:
        +1 defense bonus (until end of this turn).
      Shift (move action, at_will)
        Ragnarok gains +1 defense bonus (until end of next turn).
      Brash Strike (standard action, at_will)
        Attacks Soldier with 27 vs. 22 AC (1d20+11; rolled 16).
        Hits: 17 damage (1d10[brutal 2]+12; rolled 2, 5).
        Soldier has -13 hp remaining (4 hp - 17 damage).
        Ragnarok gains 3 temp hp (had 1; applied 4).
        Soldier gains combat advantage (until start of next turn).
      +1 defense bonus expires.
    Soldier has died!
    
  Heroes win!
  Ragnarok takes a short rest.
    Ragnarok has 53 hp; wants at least 60 hp (maximum is 69 hp).
      Ragnarok spends a healing surge (9 remaining).
      Ragnarok heals 18 hp (53 hp -> 69 hp; 2 hp wasted).
    Temporary hit points expire.
    Powers recharge:
      Distracting Spate recharges.
      Crushing Blow recharges.
      Unbreakable recharges.
    Conditions expire:
      +1 defense bonus expires.
    Milestone:
      Ragnarok gains an action point.
      Meliorating Layered Plate Armor +2: enhancement increases to +3.
  
FIGHT #3: Level 6 Ragnarok VS. Level 8 Soldier
  Roll initiative!
    Ragnarok rolls 20 initiative (1d20+4; rolled 16).
    Soldier rolls 15 initiative (1d20+9; rolled 6).
    Initiative order: 
      Ragnarok
      Soldier
  
  Round 1:
    Ragnarok's turn:
      HP: 69/69; Temp HP: 0; Surges: 9; Surge Value: 18
      AC: 27; Action Points: 1
      Crushing Surge (standard action, at_will)
        Attacks Soldier with 19 vs. 24 AC (1d20+9; rolled 10).
        Misses.
        Ragnarok gains 4 temp hp (had 0; applied 4).
      Spend Action Point (free action, encounter)
        Ragnarok spends an action point (0 remaining).
        Ragnarok gains a standard action.
        Spend Action Point has been expended.
      Distracting Spate (standard action, encounter)
        Attacks Soldier with 20 vs. 24 AC (1d20+9; rolled 11).
        Misses.
        Distracting Spate has been expended.
      Shift (move action, at_will)
        Ragnarok gains +1 defense bonus (until end of next turn).
    Soldier's turn:
      HP: 89/89; Temp HP: 0; Surges: 1; Surge Value: 22
      AC: 24; Action Points: 0
      Soldier Basic Attack (standard action, at_will)
        Attacks Ragnarok with 17 vs. 28 AC (1d20+15; rolled 2).
        Misses.
    
  Round 2:
    Ragnarok's turn:
      HP: 69/69; Temp HP: 4; Surges: 9; Surge Value: 18
      AC: 28; Action Points: 0
      Conditions:
        +1 defense bonus (until end of this turn).
      Crushing Blow (standard action, encounter)
        Attacks Soldier with 25 vs. 24 AC (1d20+9; rolled 16).
        Hits: 20 damage (2d10[brutal 2]+12; rolled 3, 2, 5).
        Soldier has 69 hp remaining (89 hp - 20 damage).
        Ragnarok gains 0 temp hp (had 4; applied 4).
        Crushing Blow has been expended.
      Shift (move action, at_will)
        Ragnarok gains +1 defense bonus (until end of next turn).
      +1 defense bonus expires.
    Soldier's turn:
      HP: 69/89; Temp HP: 0; Surges: 1; Surge Value: 22
      AC: 24; Action Points: 0
      Soldier Basic Attack (standard action, at_will)
        Attacks Ragnarok with 16 vs. 28 AC (1d20+15; rolled 1).
        Misses.
    
  Round 3:
    Ragnarok's turn:
      HP: 69/69; Temp HP: 4; Surges: 9; Surge Value: 18
      AC: 28; Action Points: 0
      Conditions:
        +1 defense bonus (until end of this turn).
      Shift (move action, at_will)
        Ragnarok gains +1 defense bonus (until end of next turn).
      Brash Strike (standard action, at_will)
        Attacks Soldier with 22 vs. 24 AC (1d20+11; rolled 11).
        Misses.
        Soldier gains combat advantage (until start of next turn).
      +1 defense bonus expires.
    Soldier's turn:
      HP: 69/89; Temp HP: 0; Surges: 1; Surge Value: 22
      AC: 24; Action Points: 0
      Conditions:
        Combat advantage (until start of next turn).
      Soldier Basic Attack (standard action, at_will)
        Attacks Ragnarok with 25 vs. 28 AC (1d20+17; rolled 8).
        Misses.
    
  Round 4:
    Ragnarok's turn:
      HP: 69/69; Temp HP: 4; Surges: 9; Surge Value: 18
      AC: 28; Action Points: 0
      Combat advantage expires.
      Conditions:
        +1 defense bonus (until end of this turn).
      Shift (move action, at_will)
        Ragnarok gains +1 defense bonus (until end of next turn).
      Brash Strike (standard action, at_will)
        Attacks Soldier with 26 vs. 24 AC (1d20+11; rolled 15).
        Hits: 16 damage (1d10[brutal 2]+12; rolled 1, 4).
        Soldier has 53 hp remaining (69 hp - 16 damage).
        Ragnarok gains 0 temp hp (had 4; applied 4).
        Soldier gains combat advantage (until start of next turn).
      +1 defense bonus expires.
    Soldier's turn:
      HP: 53/89; Temp HP: 0; Surges: 1; Surge Value: 22
      AC: 24; Action Points: 0
      Conditions:
        Combat advantage (until start of next turn).
      Soldier Encounter Attack (standard action, encounter)
        Attacks Ragnarok with 30 vs. 28 AC (1d20+17; rolled 13).
        Hits: 26 damage (3d10+5; rolled 10, 6, 5).
        Ragnarok reacts with Unbreakable (immediate reaction, encounter):
          Damage is reduced to 17 hp (26 hp - 9 hp).
          Unbreakable has been expended.
        Ragnarok deflects 4 damage; 13 gets through (4 temp hp - 17 damage).
        Ragnarok has 56 hp remaining (69 hp - 13 damage).
        Soldier Encounter Attack has been expended.
    
  Round 5:
    Ragnarok's turn:
      HP: 56/69; Temp HP: 0; Surges: 9; Surge Value: 18
      AC: 28; Action Points: 0
      Combat advantage expires.
      Conditions:
        +1 defense bonus (until end of this turn).
      Brash Strike (standard action, at_will)
        Attacks Soldier with 16 vs. 24 AC (1d20+11; rolled 5).
        Misses.
        Soldier gains combat advantage (until start of next turn).
      Shift (move action, at_will)
        Ragnarok gains +1 defense bonus (until end of next turn).
      +1 defense bonus expires.
    Soldier's turn:
      HP: 53/89; Temp HP: 0; Surges: 1; Surge Value: 22
      AC: 24; Action Points: 0
      Conditions:
        Combat advantage (until start of next turn).
      Soldier Basic Attack (standard action, at_will)
        Attacks Ragnarok with 26 vs. 28 AC (1d20+17; rolled 9).
        Misses.
    
  Round 6:
    Ragnarok's turn:
      HP: 56/69; Temp HP: 0; Surges: 9; Surge Value: 18
      AC: 28; Action Points: 0
      Combat advantage expires.
      Conditions:
        +1 defense bonus (until end of this turn).
      Brash Strike (standard action, at_will)
        Attacks Soldier with 23 vs. 24 AC (1d20+11; rolled 12).
        Misses.
        Soldier gains combat advantage (until start of next turn).
      Shift (move action, at_will)
        Ragnarok gains +1 defense bonus (until end of next turn).
      +1 defense bonus expires.
    Soldier's turn:
      HP: 53/89; Temp HP: 0; Surges: 1; Surge Value: 22
      AC: 24; Action Points: 0
      Conditions:
        Combat advantage (until start of next turn).
      Soldier Basic Attack (standard action, at_will)
        Attacks Ragnarok with 18 vs. 28 AC (1d20+17; rolled 1).
        Misses.
    
  Round 7:
    Ragnarok's turn:
      HP: 56/69; Temp HP: 0; Surges: 9; Surge Value: 18
      AC: 28; Action Points: 0
      Combat advantage expires.
      Conditions:
        +1 defense bonus (until end of this turn).
      Shift (move action, at_will)
        Ragnarok gains +1 defense bonus (until end of next turn).
      Brash Strike (standard action, at_will)
        Attacks Soldier with 28 vs. 24 AC (1d20+11; rolled 17).
        Hits: 22 damage (1d10[brutal 2]+12; rolled 10).
        Soldier has 31 hp remaining (53 hp - 22 damage).
        Ragnarok gains 4 temp hp (had 0; applied 4).
        Soldier gains combat advantage (until start of next turn).
      +1 defense bonus expires.
    Soldier's turn:
      HP: 31/89; Temp HP: 0; Surges: 1; Surge Value: 22
      AC: 24; Action Points: 0
      Conditions:
        Combat advantage (until start of next turn).
      Soldier Basic Attack (standard action, at_will)
        Attacks Ragnarok with 31 vs. 28 AC (1d20+17; rolled 14).
        Hits: 13 damage (2d6+5; rolled 3, 5).
        Ragnarok deflects 4 damage; 9 gets through (4 temp hp - 13 damage).
        Ragnarok has 47 hp remaining (56 hp - 9 damage).
    
  Round 8:
    Ragnarok's turn:
      HP: 47/69; Temp HP: 0; Surges: 9; Surge Value: 18
      AC: 28; Action Points: 0
      Combat advantage expires.
      Conditions:
        +1 defense bonus (until end of this turn).
      Second Wind (minor action, encounter)
        Ragnarok spends a healing surge (8 remaining).
        Ragnarok heals 18 hp (47 hp -> 65 hp; 0 hp wasted).
        Ragnarok gains +2 defense bonus (until end of next turn).
        Second Wind has been expended.
      Crushing Surge (standard action, at_will)
        Attacks Soldier with 21 vs. 24 AC (1d20+9; rolled 12).
        Misses.
        Ragnarok gains 4 temp hp (had 0; applied 4).
      Shift (move action, at_will)
        Ragnarok gains +1 defense bonus (until end of next turn).
      +1 defense bonus expires.
    Soldier's turn:
      HP: 31/89; Temp HP: 0; Surges: 1; Surge Value: 22
      AC: 24; Action Points: 0
      Soldier Basic Attack (standard action, at_will)
        Attacks Ragnarok with 30 vs. 30 AC (1d20+15; rolled 15).
        Hits: 12 damage (2d6+5; rolled 1, 6).
        Ragnarok deflects 4 damage; 8 gets through (4 temp hp - 12 damage).
        Ragnarok has 57 hp remaining (65 hp - 8 damage).
    
  Round 9:
    Ragnarok's turn:
      HP: 57/69; Temp HP: 0; Surges: 8; Surge Value: 18
      AC: 30; Action Points: 0
      Conditions:
        +2 defense bonus (until end of this turn).
        +1 defense bonus (until end of this turn).
      Crushing Surge (standard action, at_will)
        Attacks Soldier with 20 vs. 24 AC (1d20+9; rolled 11).
        Misses.
        Ragnarok gains 4 temp hp (had 0; applied 4).
      Shift (move action, at_will)
        Ragnarok gains +1 defense bonus (until end of next turn).
      +2 defense bonus expires.
      +1 defense bonus expires.
    Soldier's turn:
      HP: 31/89; Temp HP: 0; Surges: 1; Surge Value: 22
      AC: 24; Action Points: 0
      Soldier Basic Attack (standard action, at_will)
        Attacks Ragnarok with 32 vs. 28 AC (1d20+15; rolled 17).
        Hits: 11 damage (2d6+5; rolled 1, 5).
        Ragnarok deflects 4 damage; 7 gets through (4 temp hp - 11 damage).
        Ragnarok has 50 hp remaining (57 hp - 7 damage).
    
  Round 10:
    Ragnarok's turn:
      HP: 50/69; Temp HP: 0; Surges: 8; Surge Value: 18
      AC: 28; Action Points: 0
      Conditions:
        +1 defense bonus (until end of this turn).
      Brash Strike (standard action, at_will)
        Attacks Soldier with 17 vs. 24 AC (1d20+11; rolled 6).
        Misses.
        Soldier gains combat advantage (until start of next turn).
      Shift (move action, at_will)
        Ragnarok gains +1 defense bonus (until end of next turn).
      +1 defense bonus expires.
    Soldier's turn:
      HP: 31/89; Temp HP: 0; Surges: 1; Surge Value: 22
      AC: 24; Action Points: 0
      Conditions:
        Combat advantage (until start of next turn).
      Soldier Basic Attack (standard action, at_will)
        Attacks Ragnarok with 30 vs. 28 AC (1d20+17; rolled 13).
        Hits: 12 damage (2d6+5; rolled 3, 4).
        Ragnarok has 38 hp remaining (50 hp - 12 damage).
    
  Round 11:
    Ragnarok's turn:
      HP: 38/69; Temp HP: 0; Surges: 8; Surge Value: 18
      AC: 28; Action Points: 0
      Combat advantage expires.
      Conditions:
        +1 defense bonus (until end of this turn).
      Crushing Surge (standard action, at_will)
        Attacks Soldier with 10 vs. 24 AC (1d20+9; rolled 1).
        Misses.
        Ragnarok gains 4 temp hp (had 0; applied 4).
      Shift (move action, at_will)
        Ragnarok gains +1 defense bonus (until end of next turn).
      +1 defense bonus expires.
    Soldier's turn:
      HP: 31/89; Temp HP: 0; Surges: 1; Surge Value: 22
      AC: 24; Action Points: 0
      Soldier Basic Attack (standard action, at_will)
        Attacks Ragnarok with 29 vs. 28 AC (1d20+15; rolled 14).
        Hits: 11 damage (2d6+5; rolled 2, 4).
        Ragnarok deflects 4 damage; 7 gets through (4 temp hp - 11 damage).
        Ragnarok has 31 hp remaining (38 hp - 7 damage).
    
  Round 12:
    Ragnarok's turn:
      HP: 31/69; Temp HP: 0; Surges: 8; Surge Value: 18
      AC: 28; Action Points: 0
      Conditions:
        +1 defense bonus (until end of this turn).
      Crushing Surge (standard action, at_will)
        Attacks Soldier with 21 vs. 24 AC (1d20+9; rolled 12).
        Misses.
        Ragnarok gains 4 temp hp (had 0; applied 4).
      Shift (move action, at_will)
        Ragnarok gains +1 defense bonus (until end of next turn).
      +1 defense bonus expires.
    Soldier's turn:
      HP: 31/89; Temp HP: 0; Surges: 1; Surge Value: 22
      AC: 24; Action Points: 0
      Soldier Basic Attack (standard action, at_will)
        Attacks Ragnarok with 18 vs. 28 AC (1d20+15; rolled 3).
        Misses.
    
  Round 13:
    Ragnarok's turn:
      HP: 31/69; Temp HP: 4; Surges: 8; Surge Value: 18
      AC: 28; Action Points: 0
      Conditions:
        +1 defense bonus (until end of this turn).
      Shift (move action, at_will)
        Ragnarok gains +1 defense bonus (until end of next turn).
      Brash Strike (standard action, at_will)
        Attacks Soldier with 15 vs. 24 AC (1d20+11; rolled 4).
        Misses.
        Soldier gains combat advantage (until start of next turn).
      +1 defense bonus expires.
    Soldier's turn:
      HP: 31/89; Temp HP: 0; Surges: 1; Surge Value: 22
      AC: 24; Action Points: 0
      Conditions:
        Combat advantage (until start of next turn).
      Soldier Basic Attack (standard action, at_will)
        Attacks Ragnarok with 21 vs. 28 AC (1d20+17; rolled 4).
        Misses.
    
  Round 14:
    Ragnarok's turn:
      HP: 31/69; Temp HP: 4; Surges: 8; Surge Value: 18
      AC: 28; Action Points: 0
      Combat advantage expires.
      Conditions:
        +1 defense bonus (until end of this turn).
      Shift (move action, at_will)
        Ragnarok gains +1 defense bonus (until end of next turn).
      Brash Strike (standard action, at_will)
        Attacks Soldier with 17 vs. 24 AC (1d20+11; rolled 6).
        Misses.
        Soldier gains combat advantage (until start of next turn).
      +1 defense bonus expires.
    Soldier's turn:
      HP: 31/89; Temp HP: 0; Surges: 1; Surge Value: 22
      AC: 24; Action Points: 0
      Conditions:
        Combat advantage (until start of next turn).
      Soldier Basic Attack (standard action, at_will)
        Attacks Ragnarok with 31 vs. 28 AC (1d20+17; rolled 14).
        Hits: 11 damage (2d6+5; rolled 3, 3).
        Ragnarok deflects 4 damage; 7 gets through (4 temp hp - 11 damage).
        Ragnarok has 24 hp remaining (31 hp - 7 damage).
    
  Round 15:
    Ragnarok's turn:
      HP: 24/69; Temp HP: 0; Surges: 8; Surge Value: 18
      AC: 28; Action Points: 0
      Combat advantage expires.
      Conditions:
        +1 defense bonus (until end of this turn).
      Shift (move action, at_will)
        Ragnarok gains +1 defense bonus (until end of next turn).
      Crushing Surge (standard action, at_will)
        Attacks Soldier with 11 vs. 24 AC (1d20+9; rolled 2).
        Misses.
        Ragnarok gains 4 temp hp (had 0; applied 4).
      +1 defense bonus expires.
    Soldier's turn:
      HP: 31/89; Temp HP: 0; Surges: 1; Surge Value: 22
      AC: 24; Action Points: 0
      Soldier Basic Attack (standard action, at_will)
        Attacks Ragnarok with 18 vs. 28 AC (1d20+15; rolled 3).
        Misses.
    
  Round 16:
    Ragnarok's turn:
      HP: 24/69; Temp HP: 4; Surges: 8; Surge Value: 18
      AC: 28; Action Points: 0
      Conditions:
        +1 defense bonus (until end of this turn).
      Brash Strike (standard action, at_will)
        Attacks Soldier with 14 vs. 24 AC (1d20+11; rolled 3).
        Misses.
        Soldier gains combat advantage (until start of next turn).
      Shift (move action, at_will)
        Ragnarok gains +1 defense bonus (until end of next turn).
      +1 defense bonus expires.
    Soldier's turn:
      HP: 31/89; Temp HP: 0; Surges: 1; Surge Value: 22
      AC: 24; Action Points: 0
      Conditions:
        Combat advantage (until start of next turn).
      Soldier Basic Attack (standard action, at_will)
        Attacks Ragnarok with 33 vs. 28 AC (1d20+17; rolled 16).
        Hits: 13 damage (2d6+5; rolled 2, 6).
        Ragnarok deflects 4 damage; 9 gets through (4 temp hp - 13 damage).
        Ragnarok has 15 hp remaining (24 hp - 9 damage).
    
  Round 17:
    Ragnarok's turn:
      HP: 15/69; Temp HP: 0; Surges: 8; Surge Value: 18
      AC: 28; Action Points: 0
      Combat advantage expires.
      Conditions:
        +1 defense bonus (until end of this turn).
      Shift (move action, at_will)
        Ragnarok gains +1 defense bonus (until end of next turn).
      Crushing Surge (standard action, at_will)
        Attacks Soldier with 23 vs. 24 AC (1d20+9; rolled 14).
        Misses.
        Ragnarok gains 4 temp hp (had 0; applied 4).
      +1 defense bonus expires.
    Soldier's turn:
      HP: 31/89; Temp HP: 0; Surges: 1; Surge Value: 22
      AC: 24; Action Points: 0
      Soldier Basic Attack (standard action, at_will)
        Attacks Ragnarok with 31 vs. 28 AC (1d20+15; rolled 16).
        Hits: 16 damage (2d6+5; rolled 5, 6).
        Ragnarok deflects 4 damage; 12 gets through (4 temp hp - 16 damage).
        Ragnarok has 3 hp remaining (15 hp - 12 damage).
    
  Round 18:
    Ragnarok's turn:
      HP: 3/69; Temp HP: 0; Surges: 8; Surge Value: 18
      AC: 28; Action Points: 0
      Conditions:
        +1 defense bonus (until end of this turn).
      Shift (move action, at_will)
        Ragnarok gains +1 defense bonus (until end of next turn).
      Brash Strike (standard action, at_will)
        Attacks Soldier with 26 vs. 24 AC (1d20+11; rolled 15).
        Hits: 15 damage (1d10[brutal 2]+12; rolled 3).
        Soldier has 16 hp remaining (31 hp - 15 damage).
        Ragnarok gains 4 temp hp (had 0; applied 4).
        Soldier gains combat advantage (until start of next turn).
      +1 defense bonus expires.
    Soldier's turn:
      HP: 16/89; Temp HP: 0; Surges: 1; Surge Value: 22
      AC: 24; Action Points: 0
      Conditions:
        Combat advantage (until start of next turn).
      Soldier Basic Attack (standard action, at_will)
        Attacks Ragnarok with 35 vs. 28 AC (1d20+17; rolled 18).
        Hits: 11 damage (2d6+5; rolled 1, 5).
        Ragnarok deflects 4 damage; 7 gets through (4 temp hp - 11 damage).
        Ragnarok has -4 hp remaining (3 hp - 7 damage).
    
  Round 19:
    Ragnarok's turn:
      HP: -4/69; Temp HP: 0; Surges: 8; Surge Value: 18
      AC: 28; Action Points: 0
      Combat advantage expires.
      Conditions:
        +1 defense bonus (until end of this turn).
      Ragnarok is dying (0 death saves failed).
        Rolls death saving throw and gets a 19 (1d20; rolled 19).
        Passes.
      +1 defense bonus expires.
    Soldier's turn:
      HP: 16/89; Temp HP: 0; Surges: 1; Surge Value: 22
      AC: 24; Action Points: 0
      Soldier Basic Attack (standard action, at_will)
        Attacks Ragnarok with 31 vs. 27 AC (1d20+15; rolled 16).
        Hits: 15 damage (2d6+5; rolled 5, 5).
        Ragnarok has -19 hp remaining (-4 hp - 15 damage).
    
  Round 20:
    Ragnarok's turn:
      HP: -19/69; Temp HP: 0; Surges: 8; Surge Value: 18
      AC: 27; Action Points: 0
      Ragnarok is dying (0 death saves failed).
        Rolls death saving throw and gets a 12 (1d20; rolled 12).
        Passes.
    Soldier's turn:
      HP: 16/89; Temp HP: 0; Surges: 1; Surge Value: 22
      AC: 24; Action Points: 0
      Soldier Basic Attack (standard action, at_will)
        Attacks Ragnarok with 16 vs. 27 AC (1d20+15; rolled 1).
        Misses.
    
  Round 21:
    Ragnarok's turn:
      HP: -19/69; Temp HP: 0; Surges: 8; Surge Value: 18
      AC: 27; Action Points: 0
      Ragnarok is dying (0 death saves failed).
        Rolls death saving throw and gets a 6 (1d20; rolled 6).
        Fails. 2 failures remaining before death.
    Soldier's turn:
      HP: 16/89; Temp HP: 0; Surges: 1; Surge Value: 22
      AC: 24; Action Points: 0
      Soldier Basic Attack (standard action, at_will)
        Attacks Ragnarok with 29 vs. 27 AC (1d20+15; rolled 14).
        Hits: 9 damage (2d6+5; rolled 1, 3).
        Ragnarok has -28 hp remaining (-19 hp - 9 damage).
    
  Round 22:
    Ragnarok's turn:
      HP: -28/69; Temp HP: 0; Surges: 8; Surge Value: 18
      AC: 27; Action Points: 0
      Ragnarok is dying (1 death saves failed).
        Rolls death saving throw and gets a 6 (1d20; rolled 6).
        Fails. 1 failures remaining before death.
    Soldier's turn:
      HP: 16/89; Temp HP: 0; Surges: 1; Surge Value: 22
      AC: 24; Action Points: 0
      Soldier Basic Attack (standard action, at_will)
        Attacks Ragnarok with 24 vs. 27 AC (1d20+15; rolled 9).
        Misses.
    
  Round 23:
    Ragnarok's turn:
      HP: -28/69; Temp HP: 0; Surges: 8; Surge Value: 18
      AC: 27; Action Points: 0
      Ragnarok is dying (2 death saves failed).
        Rolls death saving throw and gets a 6 (1d20; rolled 6).
        Fails. 0 failures remaining before death.
    Ragnarok has died!
    
  Villains win!
```
[/sblock]
[sblock=Example of 3 fight(s) survived (0.0% chance)

```
FIGHT #1: Level 6 Ragnarok VS. Level 9 Soldier
  Roll initiative!
    Ragnarok rolls 8 initiative (1d20+4; rolled 4).
    Soldier rolls 29 initiative (1d20+9; rolled 20).
    Initiative order: 
      Soldier
      Ragnarok
  
  Round 1:
    Soldier's turn:
      HP: 97/97; Temp HP: 0; Surges: 1; Surge Value: 24
      AC: 25; Action Points: 0
      Soldier Basic Attack (standard action, at_will)
        Attacks Ragnarok with 32 vs. 26 AC (1d20+16; rolled 16).
        Hits: 8 damage (2d6+5; rolled 2, 1).
        Ragnarok has 61 hp remaining (69 hp - 8 damage).
    Ragnarok's turn:
      HP: 61/69; Temp HP: 0; Surges: 13; Surge Value: 18
      AC: 26; Action Points: 1
      Shift (move action, at_will)
        Ragnarok gains +1 defense bonus (until end of next turn).
      Crushing Surge (standard action, at_will)
        Attacks Soldier with 22 vs. 25 AC (1d20+9; rolled 13).
        Misses.
        Ragnarok gains 4 temp hp (had 0; applied 4).
      Spend Action Point (free action, encounter)
        Ragnarok spends an action point (0 remaining).
        Ragnarok gains a standard action.
        Spend Action Point has been expended.
      Crushing Blow (standard action, encounter)
        Attacks Soldier with 28 vs. 25 AC (1d20+9; rolled 19).
        Hits: 23 damage (2d10[brutal 2]+12; rolled 2, 2, 1, 6, 5).
        Soldier has 74 hp remaining (97 hp - 23 damage).
        Ragnarok gains 0 temp hp (had 4; applied 4).
        Crushing Blow has been expended.
      Rain Of Steel (minor action, daily)
        Ragnarok gains Rain of Steel (stance).
        Rain Of Steel has been expended.
    
  Round 2:
    Soldier's turn:
      HP: 74/97; Temp HP: 0; Surges: 1; Surge Value: 24
      AC: 25; Action Points: 0
      Rain of Steel:
        Soldier takes 4 damage (1d10[brutal 2]; rolled 2, 1, 4).
        Soldier has 70 hp remaining (74 hp - 4 damage).
      Soldier Encounter Attack (standard action, encounter)
        Attacks Ragnarok with 35 vs. 27 AC (1d20+16; rolled 19).
        Hits: 32 damage (3d10+5; rolled 10, 10, 7).
        Ragnarok reacts with Unbreakable (immediate reaction, encounter):
          Damage is reduced to 23 hp (32 hp - 9 hp).
          Unbreakable has been expended.
        Ragnarok deflects 4 damage; 19 gets through (4 temp hp - 23 damage).
        Ragnarok has 42 hp remaining (61 hp - 19 damage).
        Soldier Encounter Attack has been expended.
    Ragnarok's turn:
      HP: 42/69; Temp HP: 0; Surges: 13; Surge Value: 18
      AC: 27; Action Points: 0
      Conditions:
        +1 defense bonus (until end of this turn).
        Rain of steel (stance).
      Crushing Surge (standard action, at_will)
        Attacks Soldier with 16 vs. 25 AC (1d20+9; rolled 7).
        Misses.
        Ragnarok gains 4 temp hp (had 0; applied 4).
      Second Wind (minor action, encounter)
        Ragnarok spends a healing surge (12 remaining).
        Ragnarok heals 18 hp (42 hp -> 60 hp; 0 hp wasted).
        Ragnarok gains +2 defense bonus (until end of next turn).
        Second Wind has been expended.
      Shift (move action, at_will)
        Ragnarok gains +1 defense bonus (until end of next turn).
      +1 defense bonus expires.
    
  Round 3:
    Soldier's turn:
      HP: 70/97; Temp HP: 0; Surges: 1; Surge Value: 24
      AC: 25; Action Points: 0
      Rain of Steel:
        Soldier takes 7 damage (1d10[brutal 2]; rolled 2, 1, 7).
        Soldier has 63 hp remaining (70 hp - 7 damage).
      Soldier Basic Attack (standard action, at_will)
        Attacks Ragnarok with 25 vs. 29 AC (1d20+16; rolled 9).
        Misses.
    Ragnarok's turn:
      HP: 60/69; Temp HP: 4; Surges: 12; Surge Value: 18
      AC: 29; Action Points: 0
      Conditions:
        Rain of steel (stance).
        +2 defense bonus (until end of this turn).
        +1 defense bonus (until end of this turn).
      Distracting Spate (standard action, encounter)
        Attacks Soldier with 14 vs. 25 AC (1d20+9; rolled 5).
        Misses.
        Distracting Spate has been expended.
      Shift (move action, at_will)
        Ragnarok gains +1 defense bonus (until end of next turn).
      +2 defense bonus expires.
      +1 defense bonus expires.
    
  Round 4:
    Soldier's turn:
      HP: 63/97; Temp HP: 0; Surges: 1; Surge Value: 24
      AC: 25; Action Points: 0
      Rain of Steel:
        Soldier takes 8 damage (1d10[brutal 2]; rolled 8).
        Soldier has 55 hp remaining (63 hp - 8 damage).
      Soldier Basic Attack (standard action, at_will)
        Attacks Ragnarok with 22 vs. 27 AC (1d20+16; rolled 6).
        Misses.
    Ragnarok's turn:
      HP: 60/69; Temp HP: 4; Surges: 12; Surge Value: 18
      AC: 27; Action Points: 0
      Conditions:
        Rain of steel (stance).
        +1 defense bonus (until end of this turn).
      Brash Strike (standard action, at_will)
        Attacks Soldier with 24 vs. 25 AC (1d20+11; rolled 13).
        Misses.
        Soldier gains combat advantage (until start of next turn).
      Shift (move action, at_will)
        Ragnarok gains +1 defense bonus (until end of next turn).
      +1 defense bonus expires.
    
  Round 5:
    Soldier's turn:
      HP: 55/97; Temp HP: 0; Surges: 1; Surge Value: 24
      AC: 25; Action Points: 0
      Rain of Steel:
        Soldier takes 9 damage (1d10[brutal 2]; rolled 2, 9).
        Soldier has 46 hp remaining (55 hp - 9 damage).
      Conditions:
        Combat advantage (until start of next turn).
      Soldier Basic Attack (standard action, at_will)
        Attacks Ragnarok with 25 vs. 27 AC (1d20+18; rolled 7).
        Misses.
    Ragnarok's turn:
      HP: 60/69; Temp HP: 4; Surges: 12; Surge Value: 18
      AC: 27; Action Points: 0
      Combat advantage expires.
      Conditions:
        Rain of steel (stance).
        +1 defense bonus (until end of this turn).
      Shift (move action, at_will)
        Ragnarok gains +1 defense bonus (until end of next turn).
      Brash Strike (standard action, at_will)
        Attacks Soldier with 21 vs. 25 AC (1d20+11; rolled 10).
        Misses.
        Soldier gains combat advantage (until start of next turn).
      +1 defense bonus expires.
    
  Round 6:
    Soldier's turn:
      HP: 46/97; Temp HP: 0; Surges: 1; Surge Value: 24
      AC: 25; Action Points: 0
      Rain of Steel:
        Soldier takes 9 damage (1d10[brutal 2]; rolled 9).
        Soldier has 37 hp remaining (46 hp - 9 damage).
      Conditions:
        Combat advantage (until start of next turn).
      Soldier Basic Attack (standard action, at_will)
        Attacks Ragnarok with 38 vs. 27 AC (1d20+18; rolled 20).
        Crits: 17 damage (2d6[max]+5; rolled max).
        Ragnarok deflects 4 damage; 13 gets through (4 temp hp - 17 damage).
        Ragnarok has 47 hp remaining (60 hp - 13 damage).
    Ragnarok's turn:
      HP: 47/69; Temp HP: 0; Surges: 12; Surge Value: 18
      AC: 27; Action Points: 0
      Combat advantage expires.
      Conditions:
        Rain of steel (stance).
        +1 defense bonus (until end of this turn).
      Shift (move action, at_will)
        Ragnarok gains +1 defense bonus (until end of next turn).
      Knee Breaker (standard action, daily)
        Attacks Soldier with 20 vs. 25 AC (1d20+9; rolled 11).
        Misses: 13 damage (half of 2d10[brutal 2]+12; rolled 2, 6, 9).
        Soldier has 24 hp remaining (37 hp - 13 damage).
        Ragnarok gains 4 temp hp (had 0; applied 4).
        Knee Breaker has been expended.
      +1 defense bonus expires.
    
  Round 7:
    Soldier's turn:
      HP: 24/97; Temp HP: 0; Surges: 1; Surge Value: 24
      AC: 25; Action Points: 0
      Rain of Steel:
        Soldier takes 4 damage (1d10[brutal 2]; rolled 2, 4).
        Soldier has 20 hp remaining (24 hp - 4 damage).
      Soldier Basic Attack (standard action, at_will)
        Attacks Ragnarok with 23 vs. 27 AC (1d20+16; rolled 7).
        Misses.
    Ragnarok's turn:
      HP: 47/69; Temp HP: 4; Surges: 12; Surge Value: 18
      AC: 27; Action Points: 0
      Conditions:
        Rain of steel (stance).
        +1 defense bonus (until end of this turn).
      Shift (move action, at_will)
        Ragnarok gains +1 defense bonus (until end of next turn).
      Brash Strike (standard action, at_will)
        Attacks Soldier with 14 vs. 25 AC (1d20+11; rolled 3).
        Misses.
        Soldier gains combat advantage (until start of next turn).
      +1 defense bonus expires.
    
  Round 8:
    Soldier's turn:
      HP: 20/97; Temp HP: 0; Surges: 1; Surge Value: 24
      AC: 25; Action Points: 0
      Rain of Steel:
        Soldier takes 4 damage (1d10[brutal 2]; rolled 4).
        Soldier has 16 hp remaining (20 hp - 4 damage).
      Conditions:
        Combat advantage (until start of next turn).
      Soldier Basic Attack (standard action, at_will)
        Attacks Ragnarok with 29 vs. 27 AC (1d20+18; rolled 11).
        Hits: 11 damage (2d6+5; rolled 3, 3).
        Ragnarok deflects 4 damage; 7 gets through (4 temp hp - 11 damage).
        Ragnarok has 40 hp remaining (47 hp - 7 damage).
    Ragnarok's turn:
      HP: 40/69; Temp HP: 0; Surges: 12; Surge Value: 18
      AC: 27; Action Points: 0
      Combat advantage expires.
      Conditions:
        Rain of steel (stance).
        +1 defense bonus (until end of this turn).
      Crushing Surge (standard action, at_will)
        Attacks Soldier with 10 vs. 25 AC (1d20+9; rolled 1).
        Misses.
        Ragnarok gains 4 temp hp (had 0; applied 4).
      Shift (move action, at_will)
        Ragnarok gains +1 defense bonus (until end of next turn).
      +1 defense bonus expires.
    
  Round 9:
    Soldier's turn:
      HP: 16/97; Temp HP: 0; Surges: 1; Surge Value: 24
      AC: 25; Action Points: 0
      Rain of Steel:
        Soldier takes 5 damage (1d10[brutal 2]; rolled 2, 2, 5).
        Soldier has 11 hp remaining (16 hp - 5 damage).
      Soldier Basic Attack (standard action, at_will)
        Attacks Ragnarok with 33 vs. 27 AC (1d20+16; rolled 17).
        Hits: 12 damage (2d6+5; rolled 2, 5).
        Ragnarok deflects 4 damage; 8 gets through (4 temp hp - 12 damage).
        Ragnarok has 32 hp remaining (40 hp - 8 damage).
    Ragnarok's turn:
      HP: 32/69; Temp HP: 0; Surges: 12; Surge Value: 18
      AC: 27; Action Points: 0
      Conditions:
        Rain of steel (stance).
        +1 defense bonus (until end of this turn).
      Brash Strike (standard action, at_will)
        Attacks Soldier with 17 vs. 25 AC (1d20+11; rolled 6).
        Misses.
        Soldier gains combat advantage (until start of next turn).
      Boundless Endurance (minor action, daily)
        Ragnarok gains regen 6 hp when bloodied (stance).
        Rain of steel expires.
        Boundless Endurance has been expended.
      Shift (move action, at_will)
        Ragnarok gains +1 defense bonus (until end of next turn).
      +1 defense bonus expires.
    
  Round 10:
    Soldier's turn:
      HP: 11/97; Temp HP: 0; Surges: 1; Surge Value: 24
      AC: 25; Action Points: 0
      Conditions:
        Combat advantage (until start of next turn).
      Soldier Basic Attack (standard action, at_will)
        Attacks Ragnarok with 32 vs. 27 AC (1d20+18; rolled 14).
        Hits: 14 damage (2d6+5; rolled 6, 3).
        Ragnarok has 18 hp remaining (32 hp - 14 damage).
    Ragnarok's turn:
      HP: 18/69; Temp HP: 0; Surges: 12; Surge Value: 18
      AC: 27; Action Points: 0
      Combat advantage expires.
      Conditions:
        Regen 6 hp when bloodied (stance).
        +1 defense bonus (until end of this turn).
      Ragnarok heals 6 hp (18 hp -> 24 hp; 0 hp wasted).
      Brash Strike (standard action, at_will)
        Attacks Soldier with 18 vs. 25 AC (1d20+11; rolled 7).
        Misses.
        Soldier gains combat advantage (until start of next turn).
      Shift (move action, at_will)
        Ragnarok gains +1 defense bonus (until end of next turn).
      +1 defense bonus expires.
    
  Round 11:
    Soldier's turn:
      HP: 11/97; Temp HP: 0; Surges: 1; Surge Value: 24
      AC: 25; Action Points: 0
      Conditions:
        Combat advantage (until start of next turn).
      Soldier Basic Attack (standard action, at_will)
        Attacks Ragnarok with 26 vs. 27 AC (1d20+18; rolled 8).
        Misses.
    Ragnarok's turn:
      HP: 24/69; Temp HP: 0; Surges: 12; Surge Value: 18
      AC: 27; Action Points: 0
      Combat advantage expires.
      Conditions:
        Regen 6 hp when bloodied (stance).
        +1 defense bonus (until end of this turn).
      Ragnarok heals 6 hp (24 hp -> 30 hp; 0 hp wasted).
      Brash Strike (standard action, at_will)
        Attacks Soldier with 15 vs. 25 AC (1d20+11; rolled 4).
        Misses.
        Soldier gains combat advantage (until start of next turn).
      Shift (move action, at_will)
        Ragnarok gains +1 defense bonus (until end of next turn).
      +1 defense bonus expires.
    
  Round 12:
    Soldier's turn:
      HP: 11/97; Temp HP: 0; Surges: 1; Surge Value: 24
      AC: 25; Action Points: 0
      Conditions:
        Combat advantage (until start of next turn).
      Soldier Basic Attack (standard action, at_will)
        Attacks Ragnarok with 21 vs. 27 AC (1d20+18; rolled 3).
        Misses.
    Ragnarok's turn:
      HP: 30/69; Temp HP: 0; Surges: 12; Surge Value: 18
      AC: 27; Action Points: 0
      Combat advantage expires.
      Conditions:
        Regen 6 hp when bloodied (stance).
        +1 defense bonus (until end of this turn).
      Ragnarok heals 6 hp (30 hp -> 36 hp; 0 hp wasted).
      Crushing Surge (standard action, at_will)
        Attacks Soldier with 14 vs. 25 AC (1d20+9; rolled 5).
        Misses.
        Ragnarok gains 4 temp hp (had 0; applied 4).
      Shift (move action, at_will)
        Ragnarok gains +1 defense bonus (until end of next turn).
      +1 defense bonus expires.
    
  Round 13:
    Soldier's turn:
      HP: 11/97; Temp HP: 0; Surges: 1; Surge Value: 24
      AC: 25; Action Points: 0
      Soldier Basic Attack (standard action, at_will)
        Attacks Ragnarok with 21 vs. 27 AC (1d20+16; rolled 5).
        Misses.
    Ragnarok's turn:
      HP: 36/69; Temp HP: 4; Surges: 12; Surge Value: 18
      AC: 27; Action Points: 0
      Conditions:
        Regen 6 hp when bloodied (stance).
        +1 defense bonus (until end of this turn).
      Brash Strike (standard action, at_will)
        Attacks Soldier with 12 vs. 25 AC (1d20+11; rolled 1).
        Misses.
        Soldier gains combat advantage (until start of next turn).
      Shift (move action, at_will)
        Ragnarok gains +1 defense bonus (until end of next turn).
      +1 defense bonus expires.
    
  Round 14:
    Soldier's turn:
      HP: 11/97; Temp HP: 0; Surges: 1; Surge Value: 24
      AC: 25; Action Points: 0
      Conditions:
        Combat advantage (until start of next turn).
      Soldier Basic Attack (standard action, at_will)
        Attacks Ragnarok with 31 vs. 27 AC (1d20+18; rolled 13).
        Hits: 16 damage (2d6+5; rolled 5, 6).
        Ragnarok deflects 4 damage; 12 gets through (4 temp hp - 16 damage).
        Ragnarok has 24 hp remaining (36 hp - 12 damage).
    Ragnarok's turn:
      HP: 24/69; Temp HP: 0; Surges: 12; Surge Value: 18
      AC: 27; Action Points: 0
      Combat advantage expires.
      Conditions:
        Regen 6 hp when bloodied (stance).
        +1 defense bonus (until end of this turn).
      Ragnarok heals 6 hp (24 hp -> 30 hp; 0 hp wasted).
      Brash Strike (standard action, at_will)
        Attacks Soldier with 14 vs. 25 AC (1d20+11; rolled 3).
        Misses.
        Soldier gains combat advantage (until start of next turn).
      Shift (move action, at_will)
        Ragnarok gains +1 defense bonus (until end of next turn).
      +1 defense bonus expires.
    
  Round 15:
    Soldier's turn:
      HP: 11/97; Temp HP: 0; Surges: 1; Surge Value: 24
      AC: 25; Action Points: 0
      Conditions:
        Combat advantage (until start of next turn).
      Soldier Basic Attack (standard action, at_will)
        Attacks Ragnarok with 21 vs. 27 AC (1d20+18; rolled 3).
        Misses.
    Ragnarok's turn:
      HP: 30/69; Temp HP: 0; Surges: 12; Surge Value: 18
      AC: 27; Action Points: 0
      Combat advantage expires.
      Conditions:
        Regen 6 hp when bloodied (stance).
        +1 defense bonus (until end of this turn).
      Ragnarok heals 6 hp (30 hp -> 36 hp; 0 hp wasted).
      Brash Strike (standard action, at_will)
        Attacks Soldier with 25 vs. 25 AC (1d20+11; rolled 14).
        Hits: 18 damage (1d10[brutal 2]+12; rolled 6).
        Soldier has -7 hp remaining (11 hp - 18 damage).
        Ragnarok gains 4 temp hp (had 0; applied 4).
        Soldier gains combat advantage (until start of next turn).
      +1 defense bonus expires.
    Soldier has died!
    
  Heroes win!
  Ragnarok takes a short rest.
    Ragnarok has 36 hp; wants at least 60 hp (maximum is 69 hp).
      Ragnarok spends a healing surge (11 remaining).
      Ragnarok heals 18 hp (36 hp -> 54 hp; 0 hp wasted).
      Ragnarok spends a healing surge (10 remaining).
      Ragnarok heals 18 hp (54 hp -> 69 hp; 3 hp wasted).
    Temporary hit points expire.
    Powers recharge:
      Distracting Spate recharges.
      Crushing Blow recharges.
      Unbreakable recharges.
      Spend Action Point recharges.
      Second Wind recharges.
    Conditions expire:
      Regen 6 hp when bloodied expires.
  
FIGHT #2: Level 6 Ragnarok VS. Level 6 Soldier
  Roll initiative!
    Ragnarok rolls 23 initiative (1d20+4; rolled 19).
    Soldier rolls 11 initiative (1d20+8; rolled 3).
    Initiative order: 
      Ragnarok
      Soldier
  
  Round 1:
    Ragnarok's turn:
      HP: 69/69; Temp HP: 0; Surges: 10; Surge Value: 18
      AC: 26; Action Points: 0
      Distracting Spate (standard action, encounter)
        Attacks Soldier with 22 vs. 22 AC (1d20+9; rolled 13).
        Hits: 26 damage (2d10[brutal 2]+8; rolled 9, 9).
        Soldier has 46 hp remaining (72 hp - 26 damage).
        Ragnarok gains 4 temp hp (had 0; applied 4).
        Ragnarok gains combat advantage (until end of next turn).
        Distracting Spate has been expended.
      Shift (move action, at_will)
        Ragnarok gains +1 defense bonus (until end of next turn).
    Soldier's turn:
      HP: 46/72; Temp HP: 0; Surges: 1; Surge Value: 18
      AC: 22; Action Points: 0
      Soldier Basic Attack (standard action, at_will)
        Attacks Ragnarok with 25 vs. 27 AC (1d20+13; rolled 12).
        Misses.
    
  Round 2:
    Ragnarok's turn:
      HP: 69/69; Temp HP: 4; Surges: 10; Surge Value: 18
      AC: 27; Action Points: 0
      Conditions:
        Combat advantage (until end of this turn).
        +1 defense bonus (until end of this turn).
      Crushing Blow (standard action, encounter)
        Attacks Soldier with 24 vs. 22 AC (1d20+11; rolled 13).
        Hits: 24 damage (2d10[brutal 2]+12; rolled 9, 3).
        Soldier has 22 hp remaining (46 hp - 24 damage).
        Ragnarok gains 0 temp hp (had 4; applied 4).
        Crushing Blow has been expended.
      Shift (move action, at_will)
        Ragnarok gains +1 defense bonus (until end of next turn).
      Combat advantage expires.
      +1 defense bonus expires.
    Soldier's turn:
      HP: 22/72; Temp HP: 0; Surges: 1; Surge Value: 18
      AC: 22; Action Points: 0
      Soldier Encounter Attack (standard action, encounter)
        Attacks Ragnarok with 20 vs. 27 AC (1d20+13; rolled 7).
        Misses.
        Soldier Encounter Attack has been expended.
    
  Round 3:
    Ragnarok's turn:
      HP: 69/69; Temp HP: 4; Surges: 10; Surge Value: 18
      AC: 27; Action Points: 0
      Conditions:
        +1 defense bonus (until end of this turn).
      Brash Strike (standard action, at_will)
        Attacks Soldier with 24 vs. 22 AC (1d20+11; rolled 13).
        Hits: 16 damage (1d10[brutal 2]+12; rolled 2, 4).
        Soldier has 6 hp remaining (22 hp - 16 damage).
        Ragnarok gains 0 temp hp (had 4; applied 4).
        Soldier gains combat advantage (until start of next turn).
      Shift (move action, at_will)
        Ragnarok gains +1 defense bonus (until end of next turn).
      +1 defense bonus expires.
    Soldier's turn:
      HP: 6/72; Temp HP: 0; Surges: 1; Surge Value: 18
      AC: 22; Action Points: 0
      Conditions:
        Combat advantage (until start of next turn).
      Soldier Basic Attack (standard action, at_will)
        Attacks Ragnarok with 28 vs. 27 AC (1d20+15; rolled 13).
        Hits: 8 damage (1d10+4; rolled 4).
        Ragnarok deflects 4 damage; 4 gets through (4 temp hp - 8 damage).
        Ragnarok has 65 hp remaining (69 hp - 4 damage).
    
  Round 4:
    Ragnarok's turn:
      HP: 65/69; Temp HP: 0; Surges: 10; Surge Value: 18
      AC: 27; Action Points: 0
      Combat advantage expires.
      Conditions:
        +1 defense bonus (until end of this turn).
      Shift (move action, at_will)
        Ragnarok gains +1 defense bonus (until end of next turn).
      Crushing Surge (standard action, at_will)
        Attacks Soldier with 23 vs. 22 AC (1d20+9; rolled 14).
        Hits: 17 damage (1d10[brutal 2]+8; rolled 9).
        Soldier has -11 hp remaining (6 hp - 17 damage).
        Ragnarok gains 10 temp hp (had 0; applied 10).
      +1 defense bonus expires.
    Soldier has died!
    
  Heroes win!
  Ragnarok takes a short rest.
    Ragnarok has 65 hp; wants at least 60 hp (maximum is 69 hp).
    Temporary hit points expire.
    Powers recharge:
      Distracting Spate recharges.
      Crushing Blow recharges.
    Conditions expire:
      +1 defense bonus expires.
    Milestone:
      Ragnarok gains an action point.
      Meliorating Layered Plate Armor +2: enhancement increases to +3.
  
FIGHT #3: Level 6 Ragnarok VS. Level 8 Soldier
  Roll initiative!
    Ragnarok rolls 7 initiative (1d20+4; rolled 3).
    Soldier rolls 17 initiative (1d20+9; rolled 8).
    Initiative order: 
      Soldier
      Ragnarok
  
  Round 1:
    Soldier's turn:
      HP: 89/89; Temp HP: 0; Surges: 1; Surge Value: 22
      AC: 24; Action Points: 0
      Soldier Basic Attack (standard action, at_will)
        Attacks Ragnarok with 23 vs. 27 AC (1d20+15; rolled 8).
        Misses.
    Ragnarok's turn:
      HP: 65/69; Temp HP: 0; Surges: 10; Surge Value: 18
      AC: 27; Action Points: 1
      Crushing Blow (standard action, encounter)
        Attacks Soldier with 12 vs. 24 AC (1d20+9; rolled 3).
        Misses.
        Crushing Blow has been expended.
      Spend Action Point (free action, encounter)
        Ragnarok spends an action point (0 remaining).
        Ragnarok gains a standard action.
        Spend Action Point has been expended.
      Distracting Spate (standard action, encounter)
        Attacks Soldier with 23 vs. 24 AC (1d20+9; rolled 14).
        Misses.
        Distracting Spate has been expended.
      Shift (move action, at_will)
        Ragnarok gains +1 defense bonus (until end of next turn).
    
  Round 2:
    Soldier's turn:
      HP: 89/89; Temp HP: 0; Surges: 1; Surge Value: 22
      AC: 24; Action Points: 0
      Soldier Basic Attack (standard action, at_will)
        Attacks Ragnarok with 19 vs. 28 AC (1d20+15; rolled 4).
        Misses.
    Ragnarok's turn:
      HP: 65/69; Temp HP: 0; Surges: 10; Surge Value: 18
      AC: 28; Action Points: 0
      Conditions:
        +1 defense bonus (until end of this turn).
      Brash Strike (standard action, at_will)
        Attacks Soldier with 25 vs. 24 AC (1d20+11; rolled 14).
        Hits: 22 damage (1d10[brutal 2]+12; rolled 10).
        Soldier has 67 hp remaining (89 hp - 22 damage).
        Ragnarok gains 4 temp hp (had 0; applied 4).
        Soldier gains combat advantage (until start of next turn).
      Shift (move action, at_will)
        Ragnarok gains +1 defense bonus (until end of next turn).
      +1 defense bonus expires.
    
  Round 3:
    Soldier's turn:
      HP: 67/89; Temp HP: 0; Surges: 1; Surge Value: 22
      AC: 24; Action Points: 0
      Conditions:
        Combat advantage (until start of next turn).
      Soldier Encounter Attack (standard action, encounter)
        Attacks Ragnarok with 20 vs. 28 AC (1d20+17; rolled 3).
        Misses.
        Soldier Encounter Attack has been expended.
    Ragnarok's turn:
      HP: 65/69; Temp HP: 4; Surges: 10; Surge Value: 18
      AC: 28; Action Points: 0
      Combat advantage expires.
      Conditions:
        +1 defense bonus (until end of this turn).
      Brash Strike (standard action, at_will)
        Attacks Soldier with 17 vs. 24 AC (1d20+11; rolled 6).
        Misses.
        Soldier gains combat advantage (until start of next turn).
      Shift (move action, at_will)
        Ragnarok gains +1 defense bonus (until end of next turn).
      +1 defense bonus expires.
    
  Round 4:
    Soldier's turn:
      HP: 67/89; Temp HP: 0; Surges: 1; Surge Value: 22
      AC: 24; Action Points: 0
      Conditions:
        Combat advantage (until start of next turn).
      Soldier Basic Attack (standard action, at_will)
        Attacks Ragnarok with 29 vs. 28 AC (1d20+17; rolled 12).
        Hits: 12 damage (2d6+5; rolled 5, 2).
        Ragnarok deflects 4 damage; 8 gets through (4 temp hp - 12 damage).
        Ragnarok has 57 hp remaining (65 hp - 8 damage).
    Ragnarok's turn:
      HP: 57/69; Temp HP: 0; Surges: 10; Surge Value: 18
      AC: 28; Action Points: 0
      Combat advantage expires.
      Conditions:
        +1 defense bonus (until end of this turn).
      Crushing Surge (standard action, at_will)
        Attacks Soldier with 26 vs. 24 AC (1d20+9; rolled 17).
        Hits: 13 damage (1d10[brutal 2]+8; rolled 1, 5).
        Soldier has 54 hp remaining (67 hp - 13 damage).
        Ragnarok gains 10 temp hp (had 0; applied 10).
      Shift (move action, at_will)
        Ragnarok gains +1 defense bonus (until end of next turn).
      +1 defense bonus expires.
    
  Round 5:
    Soldier's turn:
      HP: 54/89; Temp HP: 0; Surges: 1; Surge Value: 22
      AC: 24; Action Points: 0
      Soldier Basic Attack (standard action, at_will)
        Attacks Ragnarok with 28 vs. 28 AC (1d20+15; rolled 13).
        Hits: 16 damage (2d6+5; rolled 5, 6).
        Ragnarok deflects 10 damage; 6 gets through (10 temp hp - 16 damage).
        Ragnarok has 51 hp remaining (57 hp - 6 damage).
    Ragnarok's turn:
      HP: 51/69; Temp HP: 0; Surges: 10; Surge Value: 18
      AC: 28; Action Points: 0
      Conditions:
        +1 defense bonus (until end of this turn).
      Shift (move action, at_will)
        Ragnarok gains +1 defense bonus (until end of next turn).
      Brash Strike (standard action, at_will)
        Attacks Soldier with 26 vs. 24 AC (1d20+11; rolled 15).
        Hits: 18 damage (1d10[brutal 2]+12; rolled 1, 1, 2, 6).
        Soldier has 36 hp remaining (54 hp - 18 damage).
        Ragnarok gains 4 temp hp (had 0; applied 4).
        Soldier gains combat advantage (until start of next turn).
      Second Wind (minor action, encounter)
        Ragnarok spends a healing surge (9 remaining).
        Ragnarok heals 18 hp (51 hp -> 69 hp; 0 hp wasted).
        Ragnarok gains +2 defense bonus (until end of next turn).
        Second Wind has been expended.
      +1 defense bonus expires.
    
  Round 6:
    Soldier's turn:
      HP: 36/89; Temp HP: 0; Surges: 1; Surge Value: 22
      AC: 24; Action Points: 0
      Conditions:
        Combat advantage (until start of next turn).
      Soldier Basic Attack (standard action, at_will)
        Attacks Ragnarok with 27 vs. 30 AC (1d20+17; rolled 10).
        Misses.
    Ragnarok's turn:
      HP: 69/69; Temp HP: 4; Surges: 9; Surge Value: 18
      AC: 30; Action Points: 0
      Combat advantage expires.
      Conditions:
        +1 defense bonus (until end of this turn).
        +2 defense bonus (until end of this turn).
      Brash Strike (standard action, at_will)
        Attacks Soldier with 20 vs. 24 AC (1d20+11; rolled 9).
        Misses.
        Soldier gains combat advantage (until start of next turn).
      Shift (move action, at_will)
        Ragnarok gains +1 defense bonus (until end of next turn).
      +1 defense bonus expires.
      +2 defense bonus expires.
    
  Round 7:
    Soldier's turn:
      HP: 36/89; Temp HP: 0; Surges: 1; Surge Value: 22
      AC: 24; Action Points: 0
      Conditions:
        Combat advantage (until start of next turn).
      Soldier Basic Attack (standard action, at_will)
        Attacks Ragnarok with 26 vs. 28 AC (1d20+17; rolled 9).
        Misses.
    Ragnarok's turn:
      HP: 69/69; Temp HP: 4; Surges: 9; Surge Value: 18
      AC: 28; Action Points: 0
      Combat advantage expires.
      Conditions:
        +1 defense bonus (until end of this turn).
      Shift (move action, at_will)
        Ragnarok gains +1 defense bonus (until end of next turn).
      Brash Strike (standard action, at_will)
        Attacks Soldier with 27 vs. 24 AC (1d20+11; rolled 16).
        Hits: 22 damage (1d10[brutal 2]+12; rolled 1, 10).
        Soldier has 14 hp remaining (36 hp - 22 damage).
        Ragnarok gains 0 temp hp (had 4; applied 4).
        Soldier gains combat advantage (until start of next turn).
      +1 defense bonus expires.
    
  Round 8:
    Soldier's turn:
      HP: 14/89; Temp HP: 0; Surges: 1; Surge Value: 22
      AC: 24; Action Points: 0
      Conditions:
        Combat advantage (until start of next turn).
      Soldier Basic Attack (standard action, at_will)
        Attacks Ragnarok with 35 vs. 28 AC (1d20+17; rolled 18).
        Hits: 9 damage (2d6+5; rolled 2, 2).
        Ragnarok deflects 4 damage; 5 gets through (4 temp hp - 9 damage).
        Ragnarok has 64 hp remaining (69 hp - 5 damage).
    Ragnarok's turn:
      HP: 64/69; Temp HP: 0; Surges: 9; Surge Value: 18
      AC: 28; Action Points: 0
      Combat advantage expires.
      Conditions:
        +1 defense bonus (until end of this turn).
      Brash Strike (standard action, at_will)
        Attacks Soldier with 26 vs. 24 AC (1d20+11; rolled 15).
        Hits: 15 damage (1d10[brutal 2]+12; rolled 1, 3).
        Soldier has -1 hp remaining (14 hp - 15 damage).
        Ragnarok gains 4 temp hp (had 0; applied 4).
        Soldier gains combat advantage (until start of next turn).
      +1 defense bonus expires.
    Soldier has died!
    
  Heroes win!
  Ragnarok takes a short rest.
    Ragnarok has 64 hp; wants at least 60 hp (maximum is 69 hp).
    Temporary hit points expire.
    Powers recharge:
      Distracting Spate recharges.
      Crushing Blow recharges.
      Spend Action Point recharges.
      Second Wind recharges.
  
FIGHT #4: Level 6 Ragnarok VS. Level 6 Soldier
  Roll initiative!
    Ragnarok rolls 5 initiative (1d20+4; rolled 1).
    Soldier rolls 28 initiative (1d20+8; rolled 20).
    Initiative order: 
      Soldier
      Ragnarok
  
  Round 1:
    Soldier's turn:
      HP: 72/72; Temp HP: 0; Surges: 1; Surge Value: 18
      AC: 22; Action Points: 0
      Soldier Basic Attack (standard action, at_will)
        Attacks Ragnarok with 33 vs. 27 AC (1d20+13; rolled 20).
        Crits: 14 damage (1d10[max]+4; rolled max).
        Ragnarok reacts with Unbreakable (immediate reaction, encounter):
          Damage is reduced to 5 hp (14 hp - 9 hp).
          Unbreakable has been expended.
        Ragnarok has 59 hp remaining (64 hp - 5 damage).
    Ragnarok's turn:
      HP: 59/69; Temp HP: 0; Surges: 9; Surge Value: 18
      AC: 27; Action Points: 0
      Shift (move action, at_will)
        Ragnarok gains +1 defense bonus (until end of next turn).
      Crushing Blow (standard action, encounter)
        Attacks Soldier with 11 vs. 22 AC (1d20+9; rolled 2).
        Misses.
        Crushing Blow has been expended.
    
  Round 2:
    Soldier's turn:
      HP: 72/72; Temp HP: 0; Surges: 1; Surge Value: 18
      AC: 22; Action Points: 0
      Soldier Encounter Attack (standard action, encounter)
        Attacks Ragnarok with 33 vs. 28 AC (1d20+13; rolled 20).
        Crits: 28 damage (3d8[max]+4; rolled max).
        Ragnarok has 31 hp remaining (59 hp - 28 damage).
        Soldier Encounter Attack has been expended.
    Ragnarok's turn:
      HP: 31/69; Temp HP: 0; Surges: 9; Surge Value: 18
      AC: 28; Action Points: 0
      Conditions:
        +1 defense bonus (until end of this turn).
      Distracting Spate (standard action, encounter)
        Attacks Soldier with 14 vs. 22 AC (1d20+9; rolled 5).
        Misses.
        Distracting Spate has been expended.
      Shift (move action, at_will)
        Ragnarok gains +1 defense bonus (until end of next turn).
      Second Wind (minor action, encounter)
        Ragnarok spends a healing surge (8 remaining).
        Ragnarok heals 18 hp (31 hp -> 49 hp; 0 hp wasted).
        Ragnarok gains +2 defense bonus (until end of next turn).
        Second Wind has been expended.
      +1 defense bonus expires.
    
  Round 3:
    Soldier's turn:
      HP: 72/72; Temp HP: 0; Surges: 1; Surge Value: 18
      AC: 22; Action Points: 0
      Soldier Basic Attack (standard action, at_will)
        Attacks Ragnarok with 31 vs. 30 AC (1d20+13; rolled 18).
        Hits: 9 damage (1d10+4; rolled 5).
        Ragnarok has 40 hp remaining (49 hp - 9 damage).
    Ragnarok's turn:
      HP: 40/69; Temp HP: 0; Surges: 8; Surge Value: 18
      AC: 30; Action Points: 0
      Conditions:
        +1 defense bonus (until end of this turn).
        +2 defense bonus (until end of this turn).
      Brash Strike (standard action, at_will)
        Attacks Soldier with 19 vs. 22 AC (1d20+11; rolled 8).
        Misses.
        Soldier gains combat advantage (until start of next turn).
      Shift (move action, at_will)
        Ragnarok gains +1 defense bonus (until end of next turn).
      +1 defense bonus expires.
      +2 defense bonus expires.
    
  Round 4:
    Soldier's turn:
      HP: 72/72; Temp HP: 0; Surges: 1; Surge Value: 18
      AC: 22; Action Points: 0
      Conditions:
        Combat advantage (until start of next turn).
      Soldier Basic Attack (standard action, at_will)
        Attacks Ragnarok with 31 vs. 28 AC (1d20+15; rolled 16).
        Hits: 11 damage (1d10+4; rolled 7).
        Ragnarok has 29 hp remaining (40 hp - 11 damage).
    Ragnarok's turn:
      HP: 29/69; Temp HP: 0; Surges: 8; Surge Value: 18
      AC: 28; Action Points: 0
      Combat advantage expires.
      Conditions:
        +1 defense bonus (until end of this turn).
      Crushing Surge (standard action, at_will)
        Attacks Soldier with 12 vs. 22 AC (1d20+9; rolled 3).
        Misses.
        Ragnarok gains 4 temp hp (had 0; applied 4).
      Shift (move action, at_will)
        Ragnarok gains +1 defense bonus (until end of next turn).
      +1 defense bonus expires.
    
  Round 5:
    Soldier's turn:
      HP: 72/72; Temp HP: 0; Surges: 1; Surge Value: 18
      AC: 22; Action Points: 0
      Soldier Basic Attack (standard action, at_will)
        Attacks Ragnarok with 30 vs. 28 AC (1d20+13; rolled 17).
        Hits: 13 damage (1d10+4; rolled 9).
        Ragnarok deflects 4 damage; 9 gets through (4 temp hp - 13 damage).
        Ragnarok has 20 hp remaining (29 hp - 9 damage).
    Ragnarok's turn:
      HP: 20/69; Temp HP: 0; Surges: 8; Surge Value: 18
      AC: 28; Action Points: 0
      Conditions:
        +1 defense bonus (until end of this turn).
      Brash Strike (standard action, at_will)
        Attacks Soldier with 28 vs. 22 AC (1d20+11; rolled 17).
        Hits: 18 damage (1d10[brutal 2]+12; rolled 6).
        Soldier has 54 hp remaining (72 hp - 18 damage).
        Ragnarok gains 4 temp hp (had 0; applied 4).
        Soldier gains combat advantage (until start of next turn).
      Shift (move action, at_will)
        Ragnarok gains +1 defense bonus (until end of next turn).
      +1 defense bonus expires.
    
  Round 6:
    Soldier's turn:
      HP: 54/72; Temp HP: 0; Surges: 1; Surge Value: 18
      AC: 22; Action Points: 0
      Conditions:
        Combat advantage (until start of next turn).
      Soldier Basic Attack (standard action, at_will)
        Attacks Ragnarok with 34 vs. 28 AC (1d20+15; rolled 19).
        Hits: 14 damage (1d10+4; rolled 10).
        Ragnarok deflects 4 damage; 10 gets through (4 temp hp - 14 damage).
        Ragnarok has 10 hp remaining (20 hp - 10 damage).
    Ragnarok's turn:
      HP: 10/69; Temp HP: 0; Surges: 8; Surge Value: 18
      AC: 28; Action Points: 0
      Combat advantage expires.
      Conditions:
        +1 defense bonus (until end of this turn).
      Brash Strike (standard action, at_will)
        Attacks Soldier with 17 vs. 22 AC (1d20+11; rolled 6).
        Misses.
        Soldier gains combat advantage (until start of next turn).
      Shift (move action, at_will)
        Ragnarok gains +1 defense bonus (until end of next turn).
      +1 defense bonus expires.
    
  Round 7:
    Soldier's turn:
      HP: 54/72; Temp HP: 0; Surges: 1; Surge Value: 18
      AC: 22; Action Points: 0
      Conditions:
        Combat advantage (until start of next turn).
      Soldier Basic Attack (standard action, at_will)
        Attacks Ragnarok with 16 vs. 28 AC (1d20+15; rolled 1).
        Misses.
    Ragnarok's turn:
      HP: 10/69; Temp HP: 0; Surges: 8; Surge Value: 18
      AC: 28; Action Points: 0
      Combat advantage expires.
      Conditions:
        +1 defense bonus (until end of this turn).
      Shift (move action, at_will)
        Ragnarok gains +1 defense bonus (until end of next turn).
      Crushing Surge (standard action, at_will)
        Attacks Soldier with 22 vs. 22 AC (1d20+9; rolled 13).
        Hits: 18 damage (1d10[brutal 2]+8; rolled 10).
        Soldier has 36 hp remaining (54 hp - 18 damage).
        Ragnarok gains 10 temp hp (had 0; applied 10).
      +1 defense bonus expires.
    
  Round 8:
    Soldier's turn:
      HP: 36/72; Temp HP: 0; Surges: 1; Surge Value: 18
      AC: 22; Action Points: 0
      Soldier Basic Attack (standard action, at_will)
        Attacks Ragnarok with 23 vs. 28 AC (1d20+13; rolled 10).
        Misses.
    Ragnarok's turn:
      HP: 10/69; Temp HP: 10; Surges: 8; Surge Value: 18
      AC: 28; Action Points: 0
      Conditions:
        +1 defense bonus (until end of this turn).
      Shift (move action, at_will)
        Ragnarok gains +1 defense bonus (until end of next turn).
      Brash Strike (standard action, at_will)
        Attacks Soldier with 25 vs. 22 AC (1d20+11; rolled 14).
        Hits: 17 damage (1d10[brutal 2]+12; rolled 2, 5).
        Soldier has 19 hp remaining (36 hp - 17 damage).
        Ragnarok gains 0 temp hp (had 10; applied 4).
        Soldier gains combat advantage (until start of next turn).
      +1 defense bonus expires.
    
  Round 9:
    Soldier's turn:
      HP: 19/72; Temp HP: 0; Surges: 1; Surge Value: 18
      AC: 22; Action Points: 0
      Conditions:
        Combat advantage (until start of next turn).
      Soldier Basic Attack (standard action, at_will)
        Attacks Ragnarok with 35 vs. 28 AC (1d20+15; rolled 20).
        Crits: 14 damage (1d10[max]+4; rolled max).
        Ragnarok deflects 10 damage; 4 gets through (10 temp hp - 14 damage).
        Ragnarok has 6 hp remaining (10 hp - 4 damage).
    Ragnarok's turn:
      HP: 6/69; Temp HP: 0; Surges: 8; Surge Value: 18
      AC: 28; Action Points: 0
      Combat advantage expires.
      Conditions:
        +1 defense bonus (until end of this turn).
      Crushing Surge (standard action, at_will)
        Attacks Soldier with 19 vs. 22 AC (1d20+9; rolled 10).
        Misses.
        Ragnarok gains 4 temp hp (had 0; applied 4).
      Shift (move action, at_will)
        Ragnarok gains +1 defense bonus (until end of next turn).
      +1 defense bonus expires.
    
  Round 10:
    Soldier's turn:
      HP: 19/72; Temp HP: 0; Surges: 1; Surge Value: 18
      AC: 22; Action Points: 0
      Soldier Basic Attack (standard action, at_will)
        Attacks Ragnarok with 28 vs. 28 AC (1d20+13; rolled 15).
        Hits: 14 damage (1d10+4; rolled 10).
        Ragnarok deflects 4 damage; 10 gets through (4 temp hp - 14 damage).
        Ragnarok has -4 hp remaining (6 hp - 10 damage).
    Ragnarok's turn:
      HP: -4/69; Temp HP: 0; Surges: 8; Surge Value: 18
      AC: 28; Action Points: 0
      Conditions:
        +1 defense bonus (until end of this turn).
      Ragnarok is dying (0 death saves failed).
        Rolls death saving throw and gets a 9 (1d20; rolled 9).
        Fails. 2 failures remaining before death.
      +1 defense bonus expires.
    
  Round 11:
    Soldier's turn:
      HP: 19/72; Temp HP: 0; Surges: 1; Surge Value: 18
      AC: 22; Action Points: 0
      Soldier Basic Attack (standard action, at_will)
        Attacks Ragnarok with 32 vs. 27 AC (1d20+13; rolled 19).
        Hits: 9 damage (1d10+4; rolled 5).
        Ragnarok has -13 hp remaining (-4 hp - 9 damage).
    Ragnarok's turn:
      HP: -13/69; Temp HP: 0; Surges: 8; Surge Value: 18
      AC: 27; Action Points: 0
      Ragnarok is dying (1 death saves failed).
        Rolls death saving throw and gets a 19 (1d20; rolled 19).
        Passes.
    
  Round 12:
    Soldier's turn:
      HP: 19/72; Temp HP: 0; Surges: 1; Surge Value: 18
      AC: 22; Action Points: 0
      Soldier Basic Attack (standard action, at_will)
        Attacks Ragnarok with 16 vs. 27 AC (1d20+13; rolled 3).
        Misses.
    Ragnarok's turn:
      HP: -13/69; Temp HP: 0; Surges: 8; Surge Value: 18
      AC: 27; Action Points: 0
      Ragnarok is dying (1 death saves failed).
        Rolls death saving throw and gets a 6 (1d20; rolled 6).
        Fails. 1 failures remaining before death.
    
  Round 13:
    Soldier's turn:
      HP: 19/72; Temp HP: 0; Surges: 1; Surge Value: 18
      AC: 22; Action Points: 0
      Soldier Basic Attack (standard action, at_will)
        Attacks Ragnarok with 21 vs. 27 AC (1d20+13; rolled 8).
        Misses.
    Ragnarok's turn:
      HP: -13/69; Temp HP: 0; Surges: 8; Surge Value: 18
      AC: 27; Action Points: 0
      Ragnarok is dying (2 death saves failed).
        Rolls death saving throw and gets a 15 (1d20; rolled 15).
        Passes.
    
  Round 14:
    Soldier's turn:
      HP: 19/72; Temp HP: 0; Surges: 1; Surge Value: 18
      AC: 22; Action Points: 0
      Soldier Basic Attack (standard action, at_will)
        Attacks Ragnarok with 25 vs. 27 AC (1d20+13; rolled 12).
        Misses.
    Ragnarok's turn:
      HP: -13/69; Temp HP: 0; Surges: 8; Surge Value: 18
      AC: 27; Action Points: 0
      Ragnarok is dying (2 death saves failed).
        Rolls death saving throw and gets a 16 (1d20; rolled 16).
        Passes.
    
  Round 15:
    Soldier's turn:
      HP: 19/72; Temp HP: 0; Surges: 1; Surge Value: 18
      AC: 22; Action Points: 0
      Soldier Basic Attack (standard action, at_will)
        Attacks Ragnarok with 27 vs. 27 AC (1d20+13; rolled 14).
        Hits: 11 damage (1d10+4; rolled 7).
        Ragnarok has -24 hp remaining (-13 hp - 11 damage).
    Ragnarok's turn:
      HP: -24/69; Temp HP: 0; Surges: 8; Surge Value: 18
      AC: 27; Action Points: 0
      Ragnarok is dying (2 death saves failed).
        Rolls death saving throw and gets a 18 (1d20; rolled 18).
        Passes.
    
  Round 16:
    Soldier's turn:
      HP: 19/72; Temp HP: 0; Surges: 1; Surge Value: 18
      AC: 22; Action Points: 0
      Soldier Basic Attack (standard action, at_will)
        Attacks Ragnarok with 29 vs. 27 AC (1d20+13; rolled 16).
        Hits: 7 damage (1d10+4; rolled 3).
        Ragnarok has -31 hp remaining (-24 hp - 7 damage).
    Ragnarok's turn:
      HP: -31/69; Temp HP: 0; Surges: 8; Surge Value: 18
      AC: 27; Action Points: 0
      Ragnarok is dying (2 death saves failed).
        Rolls death saving throw and gets a 8 (1d20; rolled 8).
        Fails. 0 failures remaining before death.
    Ragnarok has died!
    
  Villains win!
```
[/sblock]
[sblock=Example of 4 fight(s) survived (0.8% chance)

```
FIGHT #1: Level 6 Ragnarok VS. Level 9 Soldier
  Roll initiative!
    Ragnarok rolls 22 initiative (1d20+4; rolled 18).
    Soldier rolls 20 initiative (1d20+9; rolled 11).
    Initiative order: 
      Ragnarok
      Soldier
  
  Round 1:
    Ragnarok's turn:
      HP: 69/69; Temp HP: 0; Surges: 13; Surge Value: 18
      AC: 26; Action Points: 1
      Crushing Surge (standard action, at_will)
        Attacks Soldier with 27 vs. 25 AC (1d20+9; rolled 18).
        Hits: 14 damage (1d10[brutal 2]+8; rolled 6).
        Soldier has 83 hp remaining (97 hp - 14 damage).
        Ragnarok gains 10 temp hp (had 0; applied 10).
      Shift (move action, at_will)
        Ragnarok gains +1 defense bonus (until end of next turn).
      Rain Of Steel (minor action, daily)
        Ragnarok gains Rain of Steel (stance).
        Rain Of Steel has been expended.
      Spend Action Point (free action, encounter)
        Ragnarok spends an action point (0 remaining).
        Ragnarok gains a standard action.
        Spend Action Point has been expended.
      Knee Breaker (standard action, daily)
        Attacks Soldier with 15 vs. 25 AC (1d20+9; rolled 6).
        Misses: 12 damage (half of 2d10[brutal 2]+12; rolled 2, 8, 2, 4).
        Soldier has 71 hp remaining (83 hp - 12 damage).
        Ragnarok gains 0 temp hp (had 10; applied 4).
        Knee Breaker has been expended.
    Soldier's turn:
      HP: 71/97; Temp HP: 0; Surges: 1; Surge Value: 24
      AC: 25; Action Points: 0
      Rain of Steel:
        Soldier takes 8 damage (1d10[brutal 2]; rolled 1, 8).
        Soldier has 63 hp remaining (71 hp - 8 damage).
      Soldier Basic Attack (standard action, at_will)
        Attacks Ragnarok with 32 vs. 27 AC (1d20+16; rolled 16).
        Hits: 15 damage (2d6+5; rolled 6, 4).
        Ragnarok deflects 10 damage; 5 gets through (10 temp hp - 15 damage).
        Ragnarok has 64 hp remaining (69 hp - 5 damage).
    
  Round 2:
    Ragnarok's turn:
      HP: 64/69; Temp HP: 0; Surges: 13; Surge Value: 18
      AC: 27; Action Points: 0
      Conditions:
        +1 defense bonus (until end of this turn).
        Rain of steel (stance).
      Crushing Blow (standard action, encounter)
        Attacks Soldier with 23 vs. 25 AC (1d20+9; rolled 14).
        Misses.
        Crushing Blow has been expended.
      Shift (move action, at_will)
        Ragnarok gains +1 defense bonus (until end of next turn).
      +1 defense bonus expires.
    Soldier's turn:
      HP: 63/97; Temp HP: 0; Surges: 1; Surge Value: 24
      AC: 25; Action Points: 0
      Rain of Steel:
        Soldier takes 5 damage (1d10[brutal 2]; rolled 5).
        Soldier has 58 hp remaining (63 hp - 5 damage).
      Soldier Basic Attack (standard action, at_will)
        Attacks Ragnarok with 18 vs. 27 AC (1d20+16; rolled 2).
        Misses.
    
  Round 3:
    Ragnarok's turn:
      HP: 64/69; Temp HP: 0; Surges: 13; Surge Value: 18
      AC: 27; Action Points: 0
      Conditions:
        Rain of steel (stance).
        +1 defense bonus (until end of this turn).
      Distracting Spate (standard action, encounter)
        Attacks Soldier with 24 vs. 25 AC (1d20+9; rolled 15).
        Misses.
        Distracting Spate has been expended.
      Shift (move action, at_will)
        Ragnarok gains +1 defense bonus (until end of next turn).
      +1 defense bonus expires.
    Soldier's turn:
      HP: 58/97; Temp HP: 0; Surges: 1; Surge Value: 24
      AC: 25; Action Points: 0
      Rain of Steel:
        Soldier takes 8 damage (1d10[brutal 2]; rolled 8).
        Soldier has 50 hp remaining (58 hp - 8 damage).
      Soldier Encounter Attack (standard action, encounter)
        Attacks Ragnarok with 25 vs. 27 AC (1d20+16; rolled 9).
        Misses.
        Soldier Encounter Attack has been expended.
    
  Round 4:
    Ragnarok's turn:
      HP: 64/69; Temp HP: 0; Surges: 13; Surge Value: 18
      AC: 27; Action Points: 0
      Conditions:
        Rain of steel (stance).
        +1 defense bonus (until end of this turn).
      Brash Strike (standard action, at_will)
        Attacks Soldier with 21 vs. 25 AC (1d20+11; rolled 10).
        Misses.
        Soldier gains combat advantage (until start of next turn).
      Shift (move action, at_will)
        Ragnarok gains +1 defense bonus (until end of next turn).
      +1 defense bonus expires.
    Soldier's turn:
      HP: 50/97; Temp HP: 0; Surges: 1; Surge Value: 24
      AC: 25; Action Points: 0
      Rain of Steel:
        Soldier takes 10 damage (1d10[brutal 2]; rolled 10).
        Soldier has 40 hp remaining (50 hp - 10 damage).
      Conditions:
        Combat advantage (until start of next turn).
      Soldier Basic Attack (standard action, at_will)
        Attacks Ragnarok with 20 vs. 27 AC (1d20+18; rolled 2).
        Misses.
    
  Round 5:
    Ragnarok's turn:
      HP: 64/69; Temp HP: 0; Surges: 13; Surge Value: 18
      AC: 27; Action Points: 0
      Combat advantage expires.
      Conditions:
        Rain of steel (stance).
        +1 defense bonus (until end of this turn).
      Brash Strike (standard action, at_will)
        Attacks Soldier with 14 vs. 25 AC (1d20+11; rolled 3).
        Misses.
        Soldier gains combat advantage (until start of next turn).
      Shift (move action, at_will)
        Ragnarok gains +1 defense bonus (until end of next turn).
      +1 defense bonus expires.
    Soldier's turn:
      HP: 40/97; Temp HP: 0; Surges: 1; Surge Value: 24
      AC: 25; Action Points: 0
      Rain of Steel:
        Soldier takes 4 damage (1d10[brutal 2]; rolled 1, 2, 4).
        Soldier has 36 hp remaining (40 hp - 4 damage).
      Conditions:
        Combat advantage (until start of next turn).
      Soldier Basic Attack (standard action, at_will)
        Attacks Ragnarok with 35 vs. 27 AC (1d20+18; rolled 17).
        Hits: 10 damage (2d6+5; rolled 1, 4).
        Ragnarok reacts with Unbreakable (immediate reaction, encounter):
          Damage is reduced to 1 hp (10 hp - 9 hp).
          Unbreakable has been expended.
        Ragnarok has 63 hp remaining (64 hp - 1 damage).
    
  Round 6:
    Ragnarok's turn:
      HP: 63/69; Temp HP: 0; Surges: 13; Surge Value: 18
      AC: 27; Action Points: 0
      Combat advantage expires.
      Conditions:
        Rain of steel (stance).
        +1 defense bonus (until end of this turn).
      Shift (move action, at_will)
        Ragnarok gains +1 defense bonus (until end of next turn).
      Crushing Surge (standard action, at_will)
        Attacks Soldier with 11 vs. 25 AC (1d20+9; rolled 2).
        Misses.
        Ragnarok gains 4 temp hp (had 0; applied 4).
      +1 defense bonus expires.
    Soldier's turn:
      HP: 36/97; Temp HP: 0; Surges: 1; Surge Value: 24
      AC: 25; Action Points: 0
      Rain of Steel:
        Soldier takes 9 damage (1d10[brutal 2]; rolled 9).
        Soldier has 27 hp remaining (36 hp - 9 damage).
      Soldier Basic Attack (standard action, at_will)
        Attacks Ragnarok with 29 vs. 27 AC (1d20+16; rolled 13).
        Hits: 13 damage (2d6+5; rolled 4, 4).
        Ragnarok deflects 4 damage; 9 gets through (4 temp hp - 13 damage).
        Ragnarok has 54 hp remaining (63 hp - 9 damage).
    
  Round 7:
    Ragnarok's turn:
      HP: 54/69; Temp HP: 0; Surges: 13; Surge Value: 18
      AC: 27; Action Points: 0
      Conditions:
        Rain of steel (stance).
        +1 defense bonus (until end of this turn).
      Shift (move action, at_will)
        Ragnarok gains +1 defense bonus (until end of next turn).
      Brash Strike (standard action, at_will)
        Attacks Soldier with 14 vs. 25 AC (1d20+11; rolled 3).
        Misses.
        Soldier gains combat advantage (until start of next turn).
      +1 defense bonus expires.
    Soldier's turn:
      HP: 27/97; Temp HP: 0; Surges: 1; Surge Value: 24
      AC: 25; Action Points: 0
      Rain of Steel:
        Soldier takes 10 damage (1d10[brutal 2]; rolled 10).
        Soldier has 17 hp remaining (27 hp - 10 damage).
      Conditions:
        Combat advantage (until start of next turn).
      Soldier Basic Attack (standard action, at_will)
        Attacks Ragnarok with 28 vs. 27 AC (1d20+18; rolled 10).
        Hits: 10 damage (2d6+5; rolled 2, 3).
        Ragnarok has 44 hp remaining (54 hp - 10 damage).
    
  Round 8:
    Ragnarok's turn:
      HP: 44/69; Temp HP: 0; Surges: 13; Surge Value: 18
      AC: 27; Action Points: 0
      Combat advantage expires.
      Conditions:
        Rain of steel (stance).
        +1 defense bonus (until end of this turn).
      Shift (move action, at_will)
        Ragnarok gains +1 defense bonus (until end of next turn).
      Brash Strike (standard action, at_will)
        Attacks Soldier with 29 vs. 25 AC (1d20+11; rolled 18).
        Hits: 21 damage (1d10[brutal 2]+12; rolled 1, 9).
        Soldier has -4 hp remaining (17 hp - 21 damage).
        Ragnarok gains 4 temp hp (had 0; applied 4).
        Soldier gains combat advantage (until start of next turn).
      +1 defense bonus expires.
    Soldier has died!
    
  Heroes win!
  Ragnarok takes a short rest.
    Ragnarok has 44 hp; wants at least 60 hp (maximum is 69 hp).
      Ragnarok spends a healing surge (12 remaining).
      Ragnarok heals 18 hp (44 hp -> 62 hp; 0 hp wasted).
    Temporary hit points expire.
    Powers recharge:
      Distracting Spate recharges.
      Crushing Blow recharges.
      Unbreakable recharges.
      Spend Action Point recharges.
    Conditions expire:
      Rain of steel expires.
      +1 defense bonus expires.
  
FIGHT #2: Level 6 Ragnarok VS. Level 6 Soldier
  Roll initiative!
    Ragnarok rolls 8 initiative (1d20+4; rolled 4).
    Soldier rolls 26 initiative (1d20+8; rolled 18).
    Initiative order: 
      Soldier
      Ragnarok
  
  Round 1:
    Soldier's turn:
      HP: 72/72; Temp HP: 0; Surges: 1; Surge Value: 18
      AC: 22; Action Points: 0
      Soldier Encounter Attack (standard action, encounter)
        Attacks Ragnarok with 22 vs. 26 AC (1d20+13; rolled 9).
        Misses.
        Soldier Encounter Attack has been expended.
    Ragnarok's turn:
      HP: 62/69; Temp HP: 0; Surges: 12; Surge Value: 18
      AC: 26; Action Points: 0
      Crushing Surge (standard action, at_will)
        Attacks Soldier with 15 vs. 22 AC (1d20+9; rolled 6).
        Misses.
        Ragnarok gains 4 temp hp (had 0; applied 4).
      Shift (move action, at_will)
        Ragnarok gains +1 defense bonus (until end of next turn).
    
  Round 2:
    Soldier's turn:
      HP: 72/72; Temp HP: 0; Surges: 1; Surge Value: 18
      AC: 22; Action Points: 0
      Soldier Basic Attack (standard action, at_will)
        Attacks Ragnarok with 20 vs. 27 AC (1d20+13; rolled 7).
        Misses.
    Ragnarok's turn:
      HP: 62/69; Temp HP: 4; Surges: 12; Surge Value: 18
      AC: 27; Action Points: 0
      Conditions:
        +1 defense bonus (until end of this turn).
      Distracting Spate (standard action, encounter)
        Attacks Soldier with 24 vs. 22 AC (1d20+9; rolled 15).
        Hits: 20 damage (2d10[brutal 2]+8; rolled 5, 7).
        Soldier has 52 hp remaining (72 hp - 20 damage).
        Ragnarok gains 0 temp hp (had 4; applied 4).
        Ragnarok gains combat advantage (until end of next turn).
        Distracting Spate has been expended.
      Shift (move action, at_will)
        Ragnarok gains +1 defense bonus (until end of next turn).
      +1 defense bonus expires.
    
  Round 3:
    Soldier's turn:
      HP: 52/72; Temp HP: 0; Surges: 1; Surge Value: 18
      AC: 22; Action Points: 0
      Soldier Basic Attack (standard action, at_will)
        Attacks Ragnarok with 21 vs. 27 AC (1d20+13; rolled 8).
        Misses.
    Ragnarok's turn:
      HP: 62/69; Temp HP: 4; Surges: 12; Surge Value: 18
      AC: 27; Action Points: 0
      Conditions:
        Combat advantage (until end of this turn).
        +1 defense bonus (until end of this turn).
      Shift (move action, at_will)
        Ragnarok gains +1 defense bonus (until end of next turn).
      Brash Strike (standard action, at_will)
        Attacks Soldier with 14 vs. 22 AC (1d20+13; rolled 1).
        Misses.
        Soldier gains combat advantage (until start of next turn).
      Combat advantage expires.
      +1 defense bonus expires.
    
  Round 4:
    Soldier's turn:
      HP: 52/72; Temp HP: 0; Surges: 1; Surge Value: 18
      AC: 22; Action Points: 0
      Conditions:
        Combat advantage (until start of next turn).
      Soldier Basic Attack (standard action, at_will)
        Attacks Ragnarok with 33 vs. 27 AC (1d20+15; rolled 18).
        Hits: 9 damage (1d10+4; rolled 5).
        Ragnarok deflects 4 damage; 5 gets through (4 temp hp - 9 damage).
        Ragnarok has 57 hp remaining (62 hp - 5 damage).
    Ragnarok's turn:
      HP: 57/69; Temp HP: 0; Surges: 12; Surge Value: 18
      AC: 27; Action Points: 0
      Combat advantage expires.
      Conditions:
        +1 defense bonus (until end of this turn).
      Crushing Surge (standard action, at_will)
        Attacks Soldier with 19 vs. 22 AC (1d20+9; rolled 10).
        Misses.
        Ragnarok gains 4 temp hp (had 0; applied 4).
      Shift (move action, at_will)
        Ragnarok gains +1 defense bonus (until end of next turn).
      +1 defense bonus expires.
    
  Round 5:
    Soldier's turn:
      HP: 52/72; Temp HP: 0; Surges: 1; Surge Value: 18
      AC: 22; Action Points: 0
      Soldier Basic Attack (standard action, at_will)
        Attacks Ragnarok with 15 vs. 27 AC (1d20+13; rolled 2).
        Misses.
    Ragnarok's turn:
      HP: 57/69; Temp HP: 4; Surges: 12; Surge Value: 18
      AC: 27; Action Points: 0
      Conditions:
        +1 defense bonus (until end of this turn).
      Crushing Blow (standard action, encounter)
        Attacks Soldier with 25 vs. 22 AC (1d20+9; rolled 16).
        Hits: 29 damage (2d10[brutal 2]+12; rolled 10, 1, 7).
        Soldier has 23 hp remaining (52 hp - 29 damage).
        Ragnarok gains 0 temp hp (had 4; applied 4).
        Crushing Blow has been expended.
      Shift (move action, at_will)
        Ragnarok gains +1 defense bonus (until end of next turn).
      +1 defense bonus expires.
    
  Round 6:
    Soldier's turn:
      HP: 23/72; Temp HP: 0; Surges: 1; Surge Value: 18
      AC: 22; Action Points: 0
      Soldier Basic Attack (standard action, at_will)
        Attacks Ragnarok with 15 vs. 27 AC (1d20+13; rolled 2).
        Misses.
    Ragnarok's turn:
      HP: 57/69; Temp HP: 4; Surges: 12; Surge Value: 18
      AC: 27; Action Points: 0
      Conditions:
        +1 defense bonus (until end of this turn).
      Brash Strike (standard action, at_will)
        Attacks Soldier with 30 vs. 22 AC (1d20+11; rolled 19).
        Hits: 22 damage (1d10[brutal 2]+12; rolled 10).
        Soldier has 1 hp remaining (23 hp - 22 damage).
        Ragnarok gains 0 temp hp (had 4; applied 4).
        Soldier gains combat advantage (until start of next turn).
      Shift (move action, at_will)
        Ragnarok gains +1 defense bonus (until end of next turn).
      +1 defense bonus expires.
    
  Round 7:
    Soldier's turn:
      HP: 1/72; Temp HP: 0; Surges: 1; Surge Value: 18
      AC: 22; Action Points: 0
      Conditions:
        Combat advantage (until start of next turn).
      Soldier Basic Attack (standard action, at_will)
        Attacks Ragnarok with 27 vs. 27 AC (1d20+15; rolled 12).
        Hits: 6 damage (1d10+4; rolled 2).
        Ragnarok deflects 4 damage; 2 gets through (4 temp hp - 6 damage).
        Ragnarok has 55 hp remaining (57 hp - 2 damage).
    Ragnarok's turn:
      HP: 55/69; Temp HP: 0; Surges: 12; Surge Value: 18
      AC: 27; Action Points: 0
      Combat advantage expires.
      Conditions:
        +1 defense bonus (until end of this turn).
      Brash Strike (standard action, at_will)
        Attacks Soldier with 21 vs. 22 AC (1d20+11; rolled 10).
        Misses.
        Soldier gains combat advantage (until start of next turn).
      Shift (move action, at_will)
        Ragnarok gains +1 defense bonus (until end of next turn).
      +1 defense bonus expires.
    
  Round 8:
    Soldier's turn:
      HP: 1/72; Temp HP: 0; Surges: 1; Surge Value: 18
      AC: 22; Action Points: 0
      Conditions:
        Combat advantage (until start of next turn).
      Soldier Basic Attack (standard action, at_will)
        Attacks Ragnarok with 19 vs. 27 AC (1d20+15; rolled 4).
        Misses.
    Ragnarok's turn:
      HP: 55/69; Temp HP: 0; Surges: 12; Surge Value: 18
      AC: 27; Action Points: 0
      Combat advantage expires.
      Conditions:
        +1 defense bonus (until end of this turn).
      Brash Strike (standard action, at_will)
        Attacks Soldier with 21 vs. 22 AC (1d20+11; rolled 10).
        Misses.
        Soldier gains combat advantage (until start of next turn).
      Shift (move action, at_will)
        Ragnarok gains +1 defense bonus (until end of next turn).
      +1 defense bonus expires.
    
  Round 9:
    Soldier's turn:
      HP: 1/72; Temp HP: 0; Surges: 1; Surge Value: 18
      AC: 22; Action Points: 0
      Conditions:
        Combat advantage (until start of next turn).
      Soldier Basic Attack (standard action, at_will)
        Attacks Ragnarok with 26 vs. 27 AC (1d20+15; rolled 11).
        Misses.
    Ragnarok's turn:
      HP: 55/69; Temp HP: 0; Surges: 12; Surge Value: 18
      AC: 27; Action Points: 0
      Combat advantage expires.
      Conditions:
        +1 defense bonus (until end of this turn).
      Crushing Surge (standard action, at_will)
        Attacks Soldier with 21 vs. 22 AC (1d20+9; rolled 12).
        Misses.
        Ragnarok gains 4 temp hp (had 0; applied 4).
      Shift (move action, at_will)
        Ragnarok gains +1 defense bonus (until end of next turn).
      +1 defense bonus expires.
    
  Round 10:
    Soldier's turn:
      HP: 1/72; Temp HP: 0; Surges: 1; Surge Value: 18
      AC: 22; Action Points: 0
      Soldier Basic Attack (standard action, at_will)
        Attacks Ragnarok with 31 vs. 27 AC (1d20+13; rolled 18).
        Hits: 12 damage (1d10+4; rolled 8).
        Ragnarok deflects 4 damage; 8 gets through (4 temp hp - 12 damage).
        Ragnarok has 47 hp remaining (55 hp - 8 damage).
    Ragnarok's turn:
      HP: 47/69; Temp HP: 0; Surges: 12; Surge Value: 18
      AC: 27; Action Points: 0
      Conditions:
        +1 defense bonus (until end of this turn).
      Shift (move action, at_will)
        Ragnarok gains +1 defense bonus (until end of next turn).
      Crushing Surge (standard action, at_will)
        Attacks Soldier with 23 vs. 22 AC (1d20+9; rolled 14).
        Hits: 12 damage (1d10[brutal 2]+8; rolled 4).
        Soldier has -11 hp remaining (1 hp - 12 damage).
        Ragnarok gains 10 temp hp (had 0; applied 10).
      +1 defense bonus expires.
    Soldier has died!
    
  Heroes win!
  Ragnarok takes a short rest.
    Ragnarok has 47 hp; wants at least 60 hp (maximum is 69 hp).
      Ragnarok spends a healing surge (11 remaining).
      Ragnarok heals 18 hp (47 hp -> 65 hp; 0 hp wasted).
    Temporary hit points expire.
    Powers recharge:
      Distracting Spate recharges.
      Crushing Blow recharges.
    Conditions expire:
      +1 defense bonus expires.
    Milestone:
      Ragnarok gains an action point.
      Meliorating Layered Plate Armor +2: enhancement increases to +3.
  
FIGHT #3: Level 6 Ragnarok VS. Level 8 Soldier
  Roll initiative!
    Ragnarok rolls 6 initiative (1d20+4; rolled 2).
    Soldier rolls 18 initiative (1d20+9; rolled 9).
    Initiative order: 
      Soldier
      Ragnarok
  
  Round 1:
    Soldier's turn:
      HP: 89/89; Temp HP: 0; Surges: 1; Surge Value: 22
      AC: 24; Action Points: 0
      Soldier Basic Attack (standard action, at_will)
        Attacks Ragnarok with 24 vs. 27 AC (1d20+15; rolled 9).
        Misses.
    Ragnarok's turn:
      HP: 65/69; Temp HP: 0; Surges: 11; Surge Value: 18
      AC: 27; Action Points: 1
      Brash Strike (standard action, at_will)
        Attacks Soldier with 15 vs. 24 AC (1d20+11; rolled 4).
        Misses.
        Soldier gains combat advantage (until start of next turn).
      Shift (move action, at_will)
        Ragnarok gains +1 defense bonus (until end of next turn).
      Spend Action Point (free action, encounter)
        Ragnarok spends an action point (0 remaining).
        Ragnarok gains a standard action.
        Spend Action Point has been expended.
      Brash Strike (standard action, at_will)
        Attacks Soldier with 26 vs. 24 AC (1d20+11; rolled 15).
        Hits: 21 damage (1d10[brutal 2]+12; rolled 9).
        Soldier has 68 hp remaining (89 hp - 21 damage).
        Ragnarok gains 4 temp hp (had 0; applied 4).
        Soldier gains combat advantage (until start of next turn).
    
  Round 2:
    Soldier's turn:
      HP: 68/89; Temp HP: 0; Surges: 1; Surge Value: 22
      AC: 24; Action Points: 0
      Conditions:
        Combat advantage (until start of next turn).
        Combat advantage (until start of next turn).
      Soldier Basic Attack (standard action, at_will)
        Attacks Ragnarok with 31 vs. 28 AC (1d20+17; rolled 14).
        Hits: 15 damage (2d6+5; rolled 5, 5).
        Ragnarok reacts with Unbreakable (immediate reaction, encounter):
          Damage is reduced to 6 hp (15 hp - 9 hp).
          Unbreakable has been expended.
        Ragnarok deflects 4 damage; 2 gets through (4 temp hp - 6 damage).
        Ragnarok has 63 hp remaining (65 hp - 2 damage).
    Ragnarok's turn:
      HP: 63/69; Temp HP: 0; Surges: 11; Surge Value: 18
      AC: 28; Action Points: 0
      Combat advantage expires.
      Combat advantage expires.
      Conditions:
        +1 defense bonus (until end of this turn).
      Shift (move action, at_will)
        Ragnarok gains +1 defense bonus (until end of next turn).
      Crushing Blow (standard action, encounter)
        Attacks Soldier with 13 vs. 24 AC (1d20+9; rolled 4).
        Misses.
        Crushing Blow has been expended.
      +1 defense bonus expires.
    
  Round 3:
    Soldier's turn:
      HP: 68/89; Temp HP: 0; Surges: 1; Surge Value: 22
      AC: 24; Action Points: 0
      Soldier Encounter Attack (standard action, encounter)
        Attacks Ragnarok with 34 vs. 28 AC (1d20+15; rolled 19).
        Hits: 24 damage (3d10+5; rolled 8, 9, 2).
        Ragnarok has 39 hp remaining (63 hp - 24 damage).
        Soldier Encounter Attack has been expended.
    Ragnarok's turn:
      HP: 39/69; Temp HP: 0; Surges: 11; Surge Value: 18
      AC: 28; Action Points: 0
      Conditions:
        +1 defense bonus (until end of this turn).
      Shift (move action, at_will)
        Ragnarok gains +1 defense bonus (until end of next turn).
      Brash Strike (standard action, at_will)
        Attacks Soldier with 17 vs. 24 AC (1d20+11; rolled 6).
        Misses.
        Soldier gains combat advantage (until start of next turn).
      Second Wind (minor action, encounter)
        Ragnarok spends a healing surge (10 remaining).
        Ragnarok heals 18 hp (39 hp -> 57 hp; 0 hp wasted).
        Ragnarok gains +2 defense bonus (until end of next turn).
        Second Wind has been expended.
      +1 defense bonus expires.
    
  Round 4:
    Soldier's turn:
      HP: 68/89; Temp HP: 0; Surges: 1; Surge Value: 22
      AC: 24; Action Points: 0
      Conditions:
        Combat advantage (until start of next turn).
      Soldier Basic Attack (standard action, at_will)
        Attacks Ragnarok with 20 vs. 30 AC (1d20+17; rolled 3).
        Misses.
    Ragnarok's turn:
      HP: 57/69; Temp HP: 0; Surges: 10; Surge Value: 18
      AC: 30; Action Points: 0
      Combat advantage expires.
      Conditions:
        +1 defense bonus (until end of this turn).
        +2 defense bonus (until end of this turn).
      Distracting Spate (standard action, encounter)
        Attacks Soldier with 10 vs. 24 AC (1d20+9; rolled 1).
        Misses.
        Distracting Spate has been expended.
      Shift (move action, at_will)
        Ragnarok gains +1 defense bonus (until end of next turn).
      +1 defense bonus expires.
      +2 defense bonus expires.
    
  Round 5:
    Soldier's turn:
      HP: 68/89; Temp HP: 0; Surges: 1; Surge Value: 22
      AC: 24; Action Points: 0
      Soldier Basic Attack (standard action, at_will)
        Attacks Ragnarok with 21 vs. 28 AC (1d20+15; rolled 6).
        Misses.
    Ragnarok's turn:
      HP: 57/69; Temp HP: 0; Surges: 10; Surge Value: 18
      AC: 28; Action Points: 0
      Conditions:
        +1 defense bonus (until end of this turn).
      Shift (move action, at_will)
        Ragnarok gains +1 defense bonus (until end of next turn).
      Crushing Surge (standard action, at_will)
        Attacks Soldier with 24 vs. 24 AC (1d20+9; rolled 15).
        Hits: 17 damage (1d10[brutal 2]+8; rolled 9).
        Soldier has 51 hp remaining (68 hp - 17 damage).
        Ragnarok gains 10 temp hp (had 0; applied 10).
      +1 defense bonus expires.
    
  Round 6:
    Soldier's turn:
      HP: 51/89; Temp HP: 0; Surges: 1; Surge Value: 22
      AC: 24; Action Points: 0
      Soldier Basic Attack (standard action, at_will)
        Attacks Ragnarok with 22 vs. 28 AC (1d20+15; rolled 7).
        Misses.
    Ragnarok's turn:
      HP: 57/69; Temp HP: 10; Surges: 10; Surge Value: 18
      AC: 28; Action Points: 0
      Conditions:
        +1 defense bonus (until end of this turn).
      Shift (move action, at_will)
        Ragnarok gains +1 defense bonus (until end of next turn).
      Brash Strike (standard action, at_will)
        Attacks Soldier with 17 vs. 24 AC (1d20+11; rolled 6).
        Misses.
        Soldier gains combat advantage (until start of next turn).
      +1 defense bonus expires.
    
  Round 7:
    Soldier's turn:
      HP: 51/89; Temp HP: 0; Surges: 1; Surge Value: 22
      AC: 24; Action Points: 0
      Conditions:
        Combat advantage (until start of next turn).
      Soldier Basic Attack (standard action, at_will)
        Attacks Ragnarok with 20 vs. 28 AC (1d20+17; rolled 3).
        Misses.
    Ragnarok's turn:
      HP: 57/69; Temp HP: 10; Surges: 10; Surge Value: 18
      AC: 28; Action Points: 0
      Combat advantage expires.
      Conditions:
        +1 defense bonus (until end of this turn).
      Shift (move action, at_will)
        Ragnarok gains +1 defense bonus (until end of next turn).
      Brash Strike (standard action, at_will)
        Attacks Soldier with 21 vs. 24 AC (1d20+11; rolled 10).
        Misses.
        Soldier gains combat advantage (until start of next turn).
      +1 defense bonus expires.
    
  Round 8:
    Soldier's turn:
      HP: 51/89; Temp HP: 0; Surges: 1; Surge Value: 22
      AC: 24; Action Points: 0
      Conditions:
        Combat advantage (until start of next turn).
      Soldier Basic Attack (standard action, at_will)
        Attacks Ragnarok with 24 vs. 28 AC (1d20+17; rolled 7).
        Misses.
    Ragnarok's turn:
      HP: 57/69; Temp HP: 10; Surges: 10; Surge Value: 18
      AC: 28; Action Points: 0
      Combat advantage expires.
      Conditions:
        +1 defense bonus (until end of this turn).
      Shift (move action, at_will)
        Ragnarok gains +1 defense bonus (until end of next turn).
      Brash Strike (standard action, at_will)
        Attacks Soldier with 21 vs. 24 AC (1d20+11; rolled 10).
        Misses.
        Soldier gains combat advantage (until start of next turn).
      +1 defense bonus expires.
    
  Round 9:
    Soldier's turn:
      HP: 51/89; Temp HP: 0; Surges: 1; Surge Value: 22
      AC: 24; Action Points: 0
      Conditions:
        Combat advantage (until start of next turn).
      Soldier Basic Attack (standard action, at_will)
        Attacks Ragnarok with 27 vs. 28 AC (1d20+17; rolled 10).
        Misses.
    Ragnarok's turn:
      HP: 57/69; Temp HP: 10; Surges: 10; Surge Value: 18
      AC: 28; Action Points: 0
      Combat advantage expires.
      Conditions:
        +1 defense bonus (until end of this turn).
      Shift (move action, at_will)
        Ragnarok gains +1 defense bonus (until end of next turn).
      Brash Strike (standard action, at_will)
        Attacks Soldier with 16 vs. 24 AC (1d20+11; rolled 5).
        Misses.
        Soldier gains combat advantage (until start of next turn).
      +1 defense bonus expires.
    
  Round 10:
    Soldier's turn:
      HP: 51/89; Temp HP: 0; Surges: 1; Surge Value: 22
      AC: 24; Action Points: 0
      Conditions:
        Combat advantage (until start of next turn).
      Soldier Basic Attack (standard action, at_will)
        Attacks Ragnarok with 33 vs. 28 AC (1d20+17; rolled 16).
        Hits: 11 damage (2d6+5; rolled 2, 4).
        Ragnarok deflects 10 damage; 1 gets through (10 temp hp - 11 damage).
        Ragnarok has 56 hp remaining (57 hp - 1 damage).
    Ragnarok's turn:
      HP: 56/69; Temp HP: 0; Surges: 10; Surge Value: 18
      AC: 28; Action Points: 0
      Combat advantage expires.
      Conditions:
        +1 defense bonus (until end of this turn).
      Brash Strike (standard action, at_will)
        Attacks Soldier with 22 vs. 24 AC (1d20+11; rolled 11).
        Misses.
        Soldier gains combat advantage (until start of next turn).
      Shift (move action, at_will)
        Ragnarok gains +1 defense bonus (until end of next turn).
      +1 defense bonus expires.
    
  Round 11:
    Soldier's turn:
      HP: 51/89; Temp HP: 0; Surges: 1; Surge Value: 22
      AC: 24; Action Points: 0
      Conditions:
        Combat advantage (until start of next turn).
      Soldier Basic Attack (standard action, at_will)
        Attacks Ragnarok with 29 vs. 28 AC (1d20+17; rolled 12).
        Hits: 14 damage (2d6+5; rolled 5, 4).
        Ragnarok has 42 hp remaining (56 hp - 14 damage).
    Ragnarok's turn:
      HP: 42/69; Temp HP: 0; Surges: 10; Surge Value: 18
      AC: 28; Action Points: 0
      Combat advantage expires.
      Conditions:
        +1 defense bonus (until end of this turn).
      Brash Strike (standard action, at_will)
        Attacks Soldier with 18 vs. 24 AC (1d20+11; rolled 7).
        Misses.
        Soldier gains combat advantage (until start of next turn).
      Shift (move action, at_will)
        Ragnarok gains +1 defense bonus (until end of next turn).
      +1 defense bonus expires.
    
  Round 12:
    Soldier's turn:
      HP: 51/89; Temp HP: 0; Surges: 1; Surge Value: 22
      AC: 24; Action Points: 0
      Conditions:
        Combat advantage (until start of next turn).
      Soldier Basic Attack (standard action, at_will)
        Attacks Ragnarok with 28 vs. 28 AC (1d20+17; rolled 11).
        Hits: 17 damage (2d6+5; rolled 6, 6).
        Ragnarok has 25 hp remaining (42 hp - 17 damage).
    Ragnarok's turn:
      HP: 25/69; Temp HP: 0; Surges: 10; Surge Value: 18
      AC: 28; Action Points: 0
      Combat advantage expires.
      Conditions:
        +1 defense bonus (until end of this turn).
      Brash Strike (standard action, at_will)
        Attacks Soldier with 24 vs. 24 AC (1d20+11; rolled 13).
        Hits: 21 damage (1d10[brutal 2]+12; rolled 9).
        Soldier has 30 hp remaining (51 hp - 21 damage).
        Ragnarok gains 4 temp hp (had 0; applied 4).
        Soldier gains combat advantage (until start of next turn).
      Shift (move action, at_will)
        Ragnarok gains +1 defense bonus (until end of next turn).
      Boundless Endurance (minor action, daily)
        Ragnarok gains regen 6 hp when bloodied (stance).
        Boundless Endurance has been expended.
      +1 defense bonus expires.
    
  Round 13:
    Soldier's turn:
      HP: 30/89; Temp HP: 0; Surges: 1; Surge Value: 22
      AC: 24; Action Points: 0
      Conditions:
        Combat advantage (until start of next turn).
      Soldier Basic Attack (standard action, at_will)
        Attacks Ragnarok with 23 vs. 28 AC (1d20+17; rolled 6).
        Misses.
    Ragnarok's turn:
      HP: 25/69; Temp HP: 4; Surges: 10; Surge Value: 18
      AC: 28; Action Points: 0
      Combat advantage expires.
      Conditions:
        +1 defense bonus (until end of this turn).
        Regen 6 hp when bloodied (stance).
      Ragnarok heals 6 hp (25 hp -> 31 hp; 0 hp wasted).
      Shift (move action, at_will)
        Ragnarok gains +1 defense bonus (until end of next turn).
      Brash Strike (standard action, at_will)
        Attacks Soldier with 30 vs. 24 AC (1d20+11; rolled 19).
        Hits: 15 damage (1d10[brutal 2]+12; rolled 3).
        Soldier has 15 hp remaining (30 hp - 15 damage).
        Ragnarok gains 0 temp hp (had 4; applied 4).
        Soldier gains combat advantage (until start of next turn).
      +1 defense bonus expires.
    
  Round 14:
    Soldier's turn:
      HP: 15/89; Temp HP: 0; Surges: 1; Surge Value: 22
      AC: 24; Action Points: 0
      Conditions:
        Combat advantage (until start of next turn).
      Soldier Basic Attack (standard action, at_will)
        Attacks Ragnarok with 30 vs. 28 AC (1d20+17; rolled 13).
        Hits: 7 damage (2d6+5; rolled 1, 1).
        Ragnarok deflects 4 damage; 3 gets through (4 temp hp - 7 damage).
        Ragnarok has 28 hp remaining (31 hp - 3 damage).
    Ragnarok's turn:
      HP: 28/69; Temp HP: 0; Surges: 10; Surge Value: 18
      AC: 28; Action Points: 0
      Combat advantage expires.
      Conditions:
        Regen 6 hp when bloodied (stance).
        +1 defense bonus (until end of this turn).
      Ragnarok heals 6 hp (28 hp -> 34 hp; 0 hp wasted).
      Shift (move action, at_will)
        Ragnarok gains +1 defense bonus (until end of next turn).
      Crushing Surge (standard action, at_will)
        Attacks Soldier with 17 vs. 24 AC (1d20+9; rolled 8).
        Misses.
        Ragnarok gains 4 temp hp (had 0; applied 4).
      +1 defense bonus expires.
    
  Round 15:
    Soldier's turn:
      HP: 15/89; Temp HP: 0; Surges: 1; Surge Value: 22
      AC: 24; Action Points: 0
      Soldier Basic Attack (standard action, at_will)
        Attacks Ragnarok with 20 vs. 28 AC (1d20+15; rolled 5).
        Misses.
    Ragnarok's turn:
      HP: 34/69; Temp HP: 4; Surges: 10; Surge Value: 18
      AC: 28; Action Points: 0
      Conditions:
        Regen 6 hp when bloodied (stance).
        +1 defense bonus (until end of this turn).
      Ragnarok heals 6 hp (34 hp -> 40 hp; 0 hp wasted).
      Shift (move action, at_will)
        Ragnarok gains +1 defense bonus (until end of next turn).
      Brash Strike (standard action, at_will)
        Attacks Soldier with 29 vs. 24 AC (1d20+11; rolled 18).
        Hits: 18 damage (1d10[brutal 2]+12; rolled 6).
        Soldier has -3 hp remaining (15 hp - 18 damage).
        Ragnarok gains 0 temp hp (had 4; applied 4).
        Soldier gains combat advantage (until start of next turn).
      +1 defense bonus expires.
    Soldier has died!
    
  Heroes win!
  Ragnarok takes a short rest.
    Ragnarok has 40 hp; wants at least 60 hp (maximum is 69 hp).
      Ragnarok spends a healing surge (9 remaining).
      Ragnarok heals 18 hp (40 hp -> 58 hp; 0 hp wasted).
      Ragnarok spends a healing surge (8 remaining).
      Ragnarok heals 18 hp (58 hp -> 69 hp; 7 hp wasted).
    Temporary hit points expire.
    Powers recharge:
      Distracting Spate recharges.
      Crushing Blow recharges.
      Unbreakable recharges.
      Spend Action Point recharges.
      Second Wind recharges.
    Conditions expire:
      Regen 6 hp when bloodied expires.
      +1 defense bonus expires.
  
FIGHT #4: Level 6 Ragnarok VS. Level 6 Soldier
  Roll initiative!
    Ragnarok rolls 5 initiative (1d20+4; rolled 1).
    Soldier rolls 16 initiative (1d20+8; rolled 8).
    Initiative order: 
      Soldier
      Ragnarok
  
  Round 1:
    Soldier's turn:
      HP: 72/72; Temp HP: 0; Surges: 1; Surge Value: 18
      AC: 22; Action Points: 0
      Soldier Basic Attack (standard action, at_will)
        Attacks Ragnarok with 18 vs. 27 AC (1d20+13; rolled 5).
        Misses.
    Ragnarok's turn:
      HP: 69/69; Temp HP: 0; Surges: 8; Surge Value: 18
      AC: 27; Action Points: 0
      Shift (move action, at_will)
        Ragnarok gains +1 defense bonus (until end of next turn).
      Distracting Spate (standard action, encounter)
        Attacks Soldier with 18 vs. 22 AC (1d20+9; rolled 9).
        Misses.
        Distracting Spate has been expended.
    
  Round 2:
    Soldier's turn:
      HP: 72/72; Temp HP: 0; Surges: 1; Surge Value: 18
      AC: 22; Action Points: 0
      Soldier Encounter Attack (standard action, encounter)
        Attacks Ragnarok with 30 vs. 28 AC (1d20+13; rolled 17).
        Hits: 15 damage (3d8+4; rolled 6, 4, 1).
        Ragnarok reacts with Unbreakable (immediate reaction, encounter):
          Damage is reduced to 6 hp (15 hp - 9 hp).
          Unbreakable has been expended.
        Ragnarok has 63 hp remaining (69 hp - 6 damage).
        Soldier Encounter Attack has been expended.
    Ragnarok's turn:
      HP: 63/69; Temp HP: 0; Surges: 8; Surge Value: 18
      AC: 28; Action Points: 0
      Conditions:
        +1 defense bonus (until end of this turn).
      Crushing Surge (standard action, at_will)
        Attacks Soldier with 18 vs. 22 AC (1d20+9; rolled 9).
        Misses.
        Ragnarok gains 4 temp hp (had 0; applied 4).
      Shift (move action, at_will)
        Ragnarok gains +1 defense bonus (until end of next turn).
      +1 defense bonus expires.
    
  Round 3:
    Soldier's turn:
      HP: 72/72; Temp HP: 0; Surges: 1; Surge Value: 18
      AC: 22; Action Points: 0
      Soldier Basic Attack (standard action, at_will)
        Attacks Ragnarok with 24 vs. 28 AC (1d20+13; rolled 11).
        Misses.
    Ragnarok's turn:
      HP: 63/69; Temp HP: 4; Surges: 8; Surge Value: 18
      AC: 28; Action Points: 0
      Conditions:
        +1 defense bonus (until end of this turn).
      Crushing Blow (standard action, encounter)
        Attacks Soldier with 22 vs. 22 AC (1d20+9; rolled 13).
        Hits: 21 damage (2d10[brutal 2]+12; rolled 4, 5).
        Soldier has 51 hp remaining (72 hp - 21 damage).
        Ragnarok gains 0 temp hp (had 4; applied 4).
        Crushing Blow has been expended.
      Shift (move action, at_will)
        Ragnarok gains +1 defense bonus (until end of next turn).
      +1 defense bonus expires.
    
  Round 4:
    Soldier's turn:
      HP: 51/72; Temp HP: 0; Surges: 1; Surge Value: 18
      AC: 22; Action Points: 0
      Soldier Basic Attack (standard action, at_will)
        Attacks Ragnarok with 19 vs. 28 AC (1d20+13; rolled 6).
        Misses.
    Ragnarok's turn:
      HP: 63/69; Temp HP: 4; Surges: 8; Surge Value: 18
      AC: 28; Action Points: 0
      Conditions:
        +1 defense bonus (until end of this turn).
      Brash Strike (standard action, at_will)
        Attacks Soldier with 16 vs. 22 AC (1d20+11; rolled 5).
        Misses.
        Soldier gains combat advantage (until start of next turn).
      Shift (move action, at_will)
        Ragnarok gains +1 defense bonus (until end of next turn).
      +1 defense bonus expires.
    
  Round 5:
    Soldier's turn:
      HP: 51/72; Temp HP: 0; Surges: 1; Surge Value: 18
      AC: 22; Action Points: 0
      Conditions:
        Combat advantage (until start of next turn).
      Soldier Basic Attack (standard action, at_will)
        Attacks Ragnarok with 32 vs. 28 AC (1d20+15; rolled 17).
        Hits: 6 damage (1d10+4; rolled 2).
        Ragnarok deflects 4 damage; 2 gets through (4 temp hp - 6 damage).
        Ragnarok has 61 hp remaining (63 hp - 2 damage).
    Ragnarok's turn:
      HP: 61/69; Temp HP: 0; Surges: 8; Surge Value: 18
      AC: 28; Action Points: 0
      Combat advantage expires.
      Conditions:
        +1 defense bonus (until end of this turn).
      Brash Strike (standard action, at_will)
        Attacks Soldier with 24 vs. 22 AC (1d20+11; rolled 13).
        Hits: 22 damage (1d10[brutal 2]+12; rolled 1, 10).
        Soldier has 29 hp remaining (51 hp - 22 damage).
        Ragnarok gains 4 temp hp (had 0; applied 4).
        Soldier gains combat advantage (until start of next turn).
      Shift (move action, at_will)
        Ragnarok gains +1 defense bonus (until end of next turn).
      +1 defense bonus expires.
    
  Round 6:
    Soldier's turn:
      HP: 29/72; Temp HP: 0; Surges: 1; Surge Value: 18
      AC: 22; Action Points: 0
      Conditions:
        Combat advantage (until start of next turn).
      Soldier Basic Attack (standard action, at_will)
        Attacks Ragnarok with 25 vs. 28 AC (1d20+15; rolled 10).
        Misses.
    Ragnarok's turn:
      HP: 61/69; Temp HP: 4; Surges: 8; Surge Value: 18
      AC: 28; Action Points: 0
      Combat advantage expires.
      Conditions:
        +1 defense bonus (until end of this turn).
      Brash Strike (standard action, at_will)
        Attacks Soldier with 13 vs. 22 AC (1d20+11; rolled 2).
        Misses.
        Soldier gains combat advantage (until start of next turn).
      Shift (move action, at_will)
        Ragnarok gains +1 defense bonus (until end of next turn).
      +1 defense bonus expires.
    
  Round 7:
    Soldier's turn:
      HP: 29/72; Temp HP: 0; Surges: 1; Surge Value: 18
      AC: 22; Action Points: 0
      Conditions:
        Combat advantage (until start of next turn).
      Soldier Basic Attack (standard action, at_will)
        Attacks Ragnarok with 26 vs. 28 AC (1d20+15; rolled 11).
        Misses.
    Ragnarok's turn:
      HP: 61/69; Temp HP: 4; Surges: 8; Surge Value: 18
      AC: 28; Action Points: 0
      Combat advantage expires.
      Conditions:
        +1 defense bonus (until end of this turn).
      Shift (move action, at_will)
        Ragnarok gains +1 defense bonus (until end of next turn).
      Brash Strike (standard action, at_will)
        Attacks Soldier with 14 vs. 22 AC (1d20+11; rolled 3).
        Misses.
        Soldier gains combat advantage (until start of next turn).
      +1 defense bonus expires.
    
  Round 8:
    Soldier's turn:
      HP: 29/72; Temp HP: 0; Surges: 1; Surge Value: 18
      AC: 22; Action Points: 0
      Conditions:
        Combat advantage (until start of next turn).
      Soldier Basic Attack (standard action, at_will)
        Attacks Ragnarok with 16 vs. 28 AC (1d20+15; rolled 1).
        Misses.
    Ragnarok's turn:
      HP: 61/69; Temp HP: 4; Surges: 8; Surge Value: 18
      AC: 28; Action Points: 0
      Combat advantage expires.
      Conditions:
        +1 defense bonus (until end of this turn).
      Shift (move action, at_will)
        Ragnarok gains +1 defense bonus (until end of next turn).
      Brash Strike (standard action, at_will)
        Attacks Soldier with 27 vs. 22 AC (1d20+11; rolled 16).
        Hits: 16 damage (1d10[brutal 2]+12; rolled 1, 4).
        Soldier has 13 hp remaining (29 hp - 16 damage).
        Ragnarok gains 0 temp hp (had 4; applied 4).
        Soldier gains combat advantage (until start of next turn).
      +1 defense bonus expires.
    
  Round 9:
    Soldier's turn:
      HP: 13/72; Temp HP: 0; Surges: 1; Surge Value: 18
      AC: 22; Action Points: 0
      Conditions:
        Combat advantage (until start of next turn).
      Soldier Basic Attack (standard action, at_will)
        Attacks Ragnarok with 26 vs. 28 AC (1d20+15; rolled 11).
        Misses.
    Ragnarok's turn:
      HP: 61/69; Temp HP: 4; Surges: 8; Surge Value: 18
      AC: 28; Action Points: 0
      Combat advantage expires.
      Conditions:
        +1 defense bonus (until end of this turn).
      Brash Strike (standard action, at_will)
        Attacks Soldier with 12 vs. 22 AC (1d20+11; rolled 1).
        Misses.
        Soldier gains combat advantage (until start of next turn).
      Shift (move action, at_will)
        Ragnarok gains +1 defense bonus (until end of next turn).
      +1 defense bonus expires.
    
  Round 10:
    Soldier's turn:
      HP: 13/72; Temp HP: 0; Surges: 1; Surge Value: 18
      AC: 22; Action Points: 0
      Conditions:
        Combat advantage (until start of next turn).
      Soldier Basic Attack (standard action, at_will)
        Attacks Ragnarok with 33 vs. 28 AC (1d20+15; rolled 18).
        Hits: 10 damage (1d10+4; rolled 6).
        Ragnarok deflects 4 damage; 6 gets through (4 temp hp - 10 damage).
        Ragnarok has 55 hp remaining (61 hp - 6 damage).
    Ragnarok's turn:
      HP: 55/69; Temp HP: 0; Surges: 8; Surge Value: 18
      AC: 28; Action Points: 0
      Combat advantage expires.
      Conditions:
        +1 defense bonus (until end of this turn).
      Shift (move action, at_will)
        Ragnarok gains +1 defense bonus (until end of next turn).
      Crushing Surge (standard action, at_will)
        Attacks Soldier with 27 vs. 22 AC (1d20+9; rolled 18).
        Hits: 11 damage (1d10[brutal 2]+8; rolled 2, 3).
        Soldier has 2 hp remaining (13 hp - 11 damage).
        Ragnarok gains 10 temp hp (had 0; applied 10).
      +1 defense bonus expires.
    
  Round 11:
    Soldier's turn:
      HP: 2/72; Temp HP: 0; Surges: 1; Surge Value: 18
      AC: 22; Action Points: 0
      Soldier Basic Attack (standard action, at_will)
        Attacks Ragnarok with 31 vs. 28 AC (1d20+13; rolled 18).
        Hits: 9 damage (1d10+4; rolled 5).
        Ragnarok deflects 9 damage; 0 gets through (10 temp hp - 9 damage).
        Ragnarok has 55 hp remaining (55 hp - 0 damage).
    Ragnarok's turn:
      HP: 55/69; Temp HP: 1; Surges: 8; Surge Value: 18
      AC: 28; Action Points: 0
      Conditions:
        +1 defense bonus (until end of this turn).
      Shift (move action, at_will)
        Ragnarok gains +1 defense bonus (until end of next turn).
      Brash Strike (standard action, at_will)
        Attacks Soldier with 27 vs. 22 AC (1d20+11; rolled 16).
        Hits: 19 damage (1d10[brutal 2]+12; rolled 7).
        Soldier has -17 hp remaining (2 hp - 19 damage).
        Ragnarok gains 3 temp hp (had 1; applied 4).
        Soldier gains combat advantage (until start of next turn).
      +1 defense bonus expires.
    Soldier has died!
    
  Heroes win!
  Ragnarok takes a short rest.
    Ragnarok has 55 hp; wants at least 60 hp (maximum is 69 hp).
      Ragnarok spends a healing surge (7 remaining).
      Ragnarok heals 18 hp (55 hp -> 69 hp; 4 hp wasted).
    Temporary hit points expire.
    Powers recharge:
      Distracting Spate recharges.
      Crushing Blow recharges.
      Unbreakable recharges.
    Conditions expire:
      +1 defense bonus expires.
    Milestone:
      Ragnarok gains an action point.
      Meliorating Layered Plate Armor +2: enhancement increases to +4.
  
FIGHT #5: Level 6 Ragnarok VS. Level 7 Soldier
  Roll initiative!
    Ragnarok rolls 11 initiative (1d20+4; rolled 7).
    Soldier rolls 26 initiative (1d20+8; rolled 18).
    Initiative order: 
      Soldier
      Ragnarok
  
  Round 1:
    Soldier's turn:
      HP: 80/80; Temp HP: 0; Surges: 1; Surge Value: 20
      AC: 23; Action Points: 0
      Soldier Encounter Attack (standard action, encounter)
        Attacks Ragnarok with 28 vs. 28 AC (1d20+14; rolled 14).
        Hits: 23 damage (3d10+5; rolled 7, 4, 7).
        Ragnarok reacts with Unbreakable (immediate reaction, encounter):
          Damage is reduced to 14 hp (23 hp - 9 hp).
          Unbreakable has been expended.
        Ragnarok has 55 hp remaining (69 hp - 14 damage).
        Soldier Encounter Attack has been expended.
    Ragnarok's turn:
      HP: 55/69; Temp HP: 0; Surges: 7; Surge Value: 18
      AC: 28; Action Points: 1
      Crushing Surge (standard action, at_will)
        Attacks Soldier with 18 vs. 23 AC (1d20+9; rolled 9).
        Misses.
        Ragnarok gains 4 temp hp (had 0; applied 4).
      Spend Action Point (free action, encounter)
        Ragnarok spends an action point (0 remaining).
        Ragnarok gains a standard action.
        Spend Action Point has been expended.
      Distracting Spate (standard action, encounter)
        Attacks Soldier with 25 vs. 23 AC (1d20+9; rolled 16).
        Hits: 20 damage (2d10[brutal 2]+8; rolled 1, 3, 9).
        Soldier has 60 hp remaining (80 hp - 20 damage).
        Ragnarok gains 0 temp hp (had 4; applied 4).
        Ragnarok gains combat advantage (until end of next turn).
        Distracting Spate has been expended.
      Shift (move action, at_will)
        Ragnarok gains +1 defense bonus (until end of next turn).
    
  Round 2:
    Soldier's turn:
      HP: 60/80; Temp HP: 0; Surges: 1; Surge Value: 20
      AC: 23; Action Points: 0
      Soldier Basic Attack (standard action, at_will)
        Attacks Ragnarok with 33 vs. 29 AC (1d20+14; rolled 19).
        Hits: 11 damage (2d6+5; rolled 5, 1).
        Ragnarok deflects 4 damage; 7 gets through (4 temp hp - 11 damage).
        Ragnarok has 48 hp remaining (55 hp - 7 damage).
    Ragnarok's turn:
      HP: 48/69; Temp HP: 0; Surges: 7; Surge Value: 18
      AC: 29; Action Points: 0
      Conditions:
        Combat advantage (until end of this turn).
        +1 defense bonus (until end of this turn).
      Crushing Surge (standard action, at_will)
        Attacks Soldier with 14 vs. 23 AC (1d20+11; rolled 3).
        Misses.
        Ragnarok gains 4 temp hp (had 0; applied 4).
      Shift (move action, at_will)
        Ragnarok gains +1 defense bonus (until end of next turn).
      Second Wind (minor action, encounter)
        Ragnarok spends a healing surge (6 remaining).
        Ragnarok heals 18 hp (48 hp -> 66 hp; 0 hp wasted).
        Ragnarok gains +2 defense bonus (until end of next turn).
        Second Wind has been expended.
      Combat advantage expires.
      +1 defense bonus expires.
    
  Round 3:
    Soldier's turn:
      HP: 60/80; Temp HP: 0; Surges: 1; Surge Value: 20
      AC: 23; Action Points: 0
      Soldier Basic Attack (standard action, at_will)
        Attacks Ragnarok with 33 vs. 31 AC (1d20+14; rolled 19).
        Hits: 12 damage (2d6+5; rolled 4, 3).
        Ragnarok deflects 4 damage; 8 gets through (4 temp hp - 12 damage).
        Ragnarok has 58 hp remaining (66 hp - 8 damage).
    Ragnarok's turn:
      HP: 58/69; Temp HP: 0; Surges: 6; Surge Value: 18
      AC: 31; Action Points: 0
      Conditions:
        +1 defense bonus (until end of this turn).
        +2 defense bonus (until end of this turn).
      Crushing Surge (standard action, at_will)
        Attacks Soldier with 26 vs. 23 AC (1d20+9; rolled 17).
        Hits: 11 damage (1d10[brutal 2]+8; rolled 2, 3).
        Soldier has 49 hp remaining (60 hp - 11 damage).
        Ragnarok gains 10 temp hp (had 0; applied 10).
      Shift (move action, at_will)
        Ragnarok gains +1 defense bonus (until end of next turn).
      +1 defense bonus expires.
      +2 defense bonus expires.
    
  Round 4:
    Soldier's turn:
      HP: 49/80; Temp HP: 0; Surges: 1; Surge Value: 20
      AC: 23; Action Points: 0
      Soldier Basic Attack (standard action, at_will)
        Attacks Ragnarok with 31 vs. 29 AC (1d20+14; rolled 17).
        Hits: 16 damage (2d6+5; rolled 5, 6).
        Ragnarok deflects 10 damage; 6 gets through (10 temp hp - 16 damage).
        Ragnarok has 52 hp remaining (58 hp - 6 damage).
    Ragnarok's turn:
      HP: 52/69; Temp HP: 0; Surges: 6; Surge Value: 18
      AC: 29; Action Points: 0
      Conditions:
        +1 defense bonus (until end of this turn).
      Crushing Surge (standard action, at_will)
        Attacks Soldier with 11 vs. 23 AC (1d20+9; rolled 2).
        Misses.
        Ragnarok gains 4 temp hp (had 0; applied 4).
      Shift (move action, at_will)
        Ragnarok gains +1 defense bonus (until end of next turn).
      +1 defense bonus expires.
    
  Round 5:
    Soldier's turn:
      HP: 49/80; Temp HP: 0; Surges: 1; Surge Value: 20
      AC: 23; Action Points: 0
      Soldier Basic Attack (standard action, at_will)
        Attacks Ragnarok with 32 vs. 29 AC (1d20+14; rolled 18).
        Hits: 16 damage (2d6+5; rolled 6, 5).
        Ragnarok deflects 4 damage; 12 gets through (4 temp hp - 16 damage).
        Ragnarok has 40 hp remaining (52 hp - 12 damage).
    Ragnarok's turn:
      HP: 40/69; Temp HP: 0; Surges: 6; Surge Value: 18
      AC: 29; Action Points: 0
      Conditions:
        +1 defense bonus (until end of this turn).
      Crushing Surge (standard action, at_will)
        Attacks Soldier with 27 vs. 23 AC (1d20+9; rolled 18).
        Hits: 16 damage (1d10[brutal 2]+8; rolled 8).
        Soldier has 33 hp remaining (49 hp - 16 damage).
        Ragnarok gains 10 temp hp (had 0; applied 10).
      Shift (move action, at_will)
        Ragnarok gains +1 defense bonus (until end of next turn).
      +1 defense bonus expires.
    
  Round 6:
    Soldier's turn:
      HP: 33/80; Temp HP: 0; Surges: 1; Surge Value: 20
      AC: 23; Action Points: 0
      Soldier Basic Attack (standard action, at_will)
        Attacks Ragnarok with 16 vs. 29 AC (1d20+14; rolled 2).
        Misses.
    Ragnarok's turn:
      HP: 40/69; Temp HP: 10; Surges: 6; Surge Value: 18
      AC: 29; Action Points: 0
      Conditions:
        +1 defense bonus (until end of this turn).
      Shift (move action, at_will)
        Ragnarok gains +1 defense bonus (until end of next turn).
      Brash Strike (standard action, at_will)
        Attacks Soldier with 17 vs. 23 AC (1d20+11; rolled 6).
        Misses.
        Soldier gains combat advantage (until start of next turn).
      +1 defense bonus expires.
    
  Round 7:
    Soldier's turn:
      HP: 33/80; Temp HP: 0; Surges: 1; Surge Value: 20
      AC: 23; Action Points: 0
      Conditions:
        Combat advantage (until start of next turn).
      Soldier Basic Attack (standard action, at_will)
        Attacks Ragnarok with 30 vs. 29 AC (1d20+16; rolled 14).
        Hits: 13 damage (2d6+5; rolled 4, 4).
        Ragnarok deflects 10 damage; 3 gets through (10 temp hp - 13 damage).
        Ragnarok has 37 hp remaining (40 hp - 3 damage).
    Ragnarok's turn:
      HP: 37/69; Temp HP: 0; Surges: 6; Surge Value: 18
      AC: 29; Action Points: 0
      Combat advantage expires.
      Conditions:
        +1 defense bonus (until end of this turn).
      Crushing Surge (standard action, at_will)
        Attacks Soldier with 16 vs. 23 AC (1d20+9; rolled 7).
        Misses.
        Ragnarok gains 4 temp hp (had 0; applied 4).
      Shift (move action, at_will)
        Ragnarok gains +1 defense bonus (until end of next turn).
      +1 defense bonus expires.
    
  Round 8:
    Soldier's turn:
      HP: 33/80; Temp HP: 0; Surges: 1; Surge Value: 20
      AC: 23; Action Points: 0
      Soldier Basic Attack (standard action, at_will)
        Attacks Ragnarok with 32 vs. 29 AC (1d20+14; rolled 18).
        Hits: 12 damage (2d6+5; rolled 3, 4).
        Ragnarok deflects 4 damage; 8 gets through (4 temp hp - 12 damage).
        Ragnarok has 29 hp remaining (37 hp - 8 damage).
    Ragnarok's turn:
      HP: 29/69; Temp HP: 0; Surges: 6; Surge Value: 18
      AC: 29; Action Points: 0
      Conditions:
        +1 defense bonus (until end of this turn).
      Brash Strike (standard action, at_will)
        Attacks Soldier with 21 vs. 23 AC (1d20+11; rolled 10).
        Misses.
        Soldier gains combat advantage (until start of next turn).
      Shift (move action, at_will)
        Ragnarok gains +1 defense bonus (until end of next turn).
      +1 defense bonus expires.
    
  Round 9:
    Soldier's turn:
      HP: 33/80; Temp HP: 0; Surges: 1; Surge Value: 20
      AC: 23; Action Points: 0
      Conditions:
        Combat advantage (until start of next turn).
      Soldier Basic Attack (standard action, at_will)
        Attacks Ragnarok with 35 vs. 29 AC (1d20+16; rolled 19).
        Hits: 8 damage (2d6+5; rolled 1, 2).
        Ragnarok has 21 hp remaining (29 hp - 8 damage).
    Ragnarok's turn:
      HP: 21/69; Temp HP: 0; Surges: 6; Surge Value: 18
      AC: 29; Action Points: 0
      Combat advantage expires.
      Conditions:
        +1 defense bonus (until end of this turn).
      Shift (move action, at_will)
        Ragnarok gains +1 defense bonus (until end of next turn).
      Crushing Surge (standard action, at_will)
        Attacks Soldier with 22 vs. 23 AC (1d20+9; rolled 13).
        Misses.
        Ragnarok gains 4 temp hp (had 0; applied 4).
      +1 defense bonus expires.
    
  Round 10:
    Soldier's turn:
      HP: 33/80; Temp HP: 0; Surges: 1; Surge Value: 20
      AC: 23; Action Points: 0
      Soldier Basic Attack (standard action, at_will)
        Attacks Ragnarok with 32 vs. 29 AC (1d20+14; rolled 18).
        Hits: 14 damage (2d6+5; rolled 5, 4).
        Ragnarok deflects 4 damage; 10 gets through (4 temp hp - 14 damage).
        Ragnarok has 11 hp remaining (21 hp - 10 damage).
    Ragnarok's turn:
      HP: 11/69; Temp HP: 0; Surges: 6; Surge Value: 18
      AC: 29; Action Points: 0
      Conditions:
        +1 defense bonus (until end of this turn).
      Brash Strike (standard action, at_will)
        Attacks Soldier with 21 vs. 23 AC (1d20+11; rolled 10).
        Misses.
        Soldier gains combat advantage (until start of next turn).
      Shift (move action, at_will)
        Ragnarok gains +1 defense bonus (until end of next turn).
      +1 defense bonus expires.
    
  Round 11:
    Soldier's turn:
      HP: 33/80; Temp HP: 0; Surges: 1; Surge Value: 20
      AC: 23; Action Points: 0
      Conditions:
        Combat advantage (until start of next turn).
      Soldier Basic Attack (standard action, at_will)
        Attacks Ragnarok with 34 vs. 29 AC (1d20+16; rolled 18).
        Hits: 17 damage (2d6+5; rolled 6, 6).
        Ragnarok has -6 hp remaining (11 hp - 17 damage).
    Ragnarok's turn:
      HP: -6/69; Temp HP: 0; Surges: 6; Surge Value: 18
      AC: 29; Action Points: 0
      Combat advantage expires.
      Conditions:
        +1 defense bonus (until end of this turn).
      Ragnarok is dying (0 death saves failed).
        Rolls death saving throw and gets a 5 (1d20; rolled 5).
        Fails. 2 failures remaining before death.
      +1 defense bonus expires.
    
  Round 12:
    Soldier's turn:
      HP: 33/80; Temp HP: 0; Surges: 1; Surge Value: 20
      AC: 23; Action Points: 0
      Soldier Basic Attack (standard action, at_will)
        Attacks Ragnarok with 30 vs. 28 AC (1d20+14; rolled 16).
        Hits: 10 damage (2d6+5; rolled 4, 1).
        Ragnarok has -16 hp remaining (-6 hp - 10 damage).
    Ragnarok's turn:
      HP: -16/69; Temp HP: 0; Surges: 6; Surge Value: 18
      AC: 28; Action Points: 0
      Ragnarok is dying (1 death saves failed).
        Rolls death saving throw and gets a 6 (1d20; rolled 6).
        Fails. 1 failures remaining before death.
    
  Round 13:
    Soldier's turn:
      HP: 33/80; Temp HP: 0; Surges: 1; Surge Value: 20
      AC: 23; Action Points: 0
      Soldier Basic Attack (standard action, at_will)
        Attacks Ragnarok with 30 vs. 28 AC (1d20+14; rolled 16).
        Hits: 12 damage (2d6+5; rolled 5, 2).
        Ragnarok has -28 hp remaining (-16 hp - 12 damage).
    Ragnarok's turn:
      HP: -28/69; Temp HP: 0; Surges: 6; Surge Value: 18
      AC: 28; Action Points: 0
      Ragnarok is dying (2 death saves failed).
        Rolls death saving throw and gets a 10 (1d20; rolled 10).
        Passes.
    
  Round 14:
    Soldier's turn:
      HP: 33/80; Temp HP: 0; Surges: 1; Surge Value: 20
      AC: 23; Action Points: 0
      Soldier Basic Attack (standard action, at_will)
        Attacks Ragnarok with 28 vs. 28 AC (1d20+14; rolled 14).
        Hits: 15 damage (2d6+5; rolled 4, 6).
        Ragnarok has -43 hp remaining (-28 hp - 15 damage).
    Ragnarok has died!
    
  Villains win!
```
[/sblock]
[sblock=Example of 5 fight(s) survived (96.7% chance)

```
FIGHT #1: Level 6 Ragnarok VS. Level 9 Soldier
  Roll initiative!
    Ragnarok rolls 14 initiative (1d20+4; rolled 10).
    Soldier rolls 23 initiative (1d20+9; rolled 14).
    Initiative order: 
      Soldier
      Ragnarok
  
  Round 1:
    Soldier's turn:
      HP: 97/97; Temp HP: 0; Surges: 1; Surge Value: 24
      AC: 25; Action Points: 0
      Soldier Basic Attack (standard action, at_will)
        Attacks Ragnarok with 19 vs. 26 AC (1d20+16; rolled 3).
        Misses.
    Ragnarok's turn:
      HP: 69/69; Temp HP: 0; Surges: 13; Surge Value: 18
      AC: 26; Action Points: 1
      Shift (move action, at_will)
        Ragnarok gains +1 defense bonus (until end of next turn).
      Brash Strike (standard action, at_will)
        Attacks Soldier with 25 vs. 25 AC (1d20+11; rolled 14).
        Hits: 17 damage (1d10[brutal 2]+12; rolled 5).
        Soldier has 80 hp remaining (97 hp - 17 damage).
        Ragnarok gains 4 temp hp (had 0; applied 4).
        Soldier gains combat advantage (until start of next turn).
      Rain Of Steel (minor action, daily)
        Ragnarok gains Rain of Steel (stance).
        Rain Of Steel has been expended.
      Spend Action Point (free action, encounter)
        Ragnarok spends an action point (0 remaining).
        Ragnarok gains a standard action.
        Spend Action Point has been expended.
      Brash Strike (standard action, at_will)
        Attacks Soldier with 13 vs. 25 AC (1d20+11; rolled 2).
        Misses.
        Soldier gains combat advantage (until start of next turn).
    
  Round 2:
    Soldier's turn:
      HP: 80/97; Temp HP: 0; Surges: 1; Surge Value: 24
      AC: 25; Action Points: 0
      Rain of Steel:
        Soldier takes 8 damage (1d10[brutal 2]; rolled 8).
        Soldier has 72 hp remaining (80 hp - 8 damage).
      Conditions:
        Combat advantage (until start of next turn).
        Combat advantage (until start of next turn).
      Soldier Encounter Attack (standard action, encounter)
        Attacks Ragnarok with 38 vs. 27 AC (1d20+18; rolled 20).
        Crits: 35 damage (3d10[max]+5; rolled max).
        Ragnarok reacts with Unbreakable (immediate reaction, encounter):
          Damage is reduced to 26 hp (35 hp - 9 hp).
          Unbreakable has been expended.
        Ragnarok deflects 4 damage; 22 gets through (4 temp hp - 26 damage).
        Ragnarok has 47 hp remaining (69 hp - 22 damage).
        Soldier Encounter Attack has been expended.
    Ragnarok's turn:
      HP: 47/69; Temp HP: 0; Surges: 13; Surge Value: 18
      AC: 27; Action Points: 0
      Combat advantage expires.
      Combat advantage expires.
      Conditions:
        +1 defense bonus (until end of this turn).
        Rain of steel (stance).
      Knee Breaker (standard action, daily)
        Attacks Soldier with 26 vs. 25 AC (1d20+9; rolled 17).
        Hits: 24 damage (2d10[brutal 2]+12; rolled 9, 3).
        Soldier has 48 hp remaining (72 hp - 24 damage).
        Ragnarok gains 10 temp hp (had 0; applied 10).
        Knee Breaker has been expended.
      Shift (move action, at_will)
        Ragnarok gains +1 defense bonus (until end of next turn).
      Second Wind (minor action, encounter)
        Ragnarok spends a healing surge (12 remaining).
        Ragnarok heals 18 hp (47 hp -> 65 hp; 0 hp wasted).
        Ragnarok gains +2 defense bonus (until end of next turn).
        Second Wind has been expended.
      +1 defense bonus expires.
    
  Round 3:
    Soldier's turn:
      HP: 48/97; Temp HP: 0; Surges: 1; Surge Value: 24
      AC: 25; Action Points: 0
      Rain of Steel:
        Soldier takes 9 damage (1d10[brutal 2]; rolled 2, 1, 2, 9).
        Soldier has 39 hp remaining (48 hp - 9 damage).
      Soldier Basic Attack (standard action, at_will)
        Attacks Ragnarok with 24 vs. 29 AC (1d20+16; rolled 8).
        Misses.
    Ragnarok's turn:
      HP: 65/69; Temp HP: 10; Surges: 12; Surge Value: 18
      AC: 29; Action Points: 0
      Conditions:
        Rain of steel (stance).
        +1 defense bonus (until end of this turn).
        +2 defense bonus (until end of this turn).
      Crushing Blow (standard action, encounter)
        Attacks Soldier with 11 vs. 25 AC (1d20+9; rolled 2).
        Misses.
        Crushing Blow has been expended.
      Shift (move action, at_will)
        Ragnarok gains +1 defense bonus (until end of next turn).
      +1 defense bonus expires.
      +2 defense bonus expires.
    
  Round 4:
    Soldier's turn:
      HP: 39/97; Temp HP: 0; Surges: 1; Surge Value: 24
      AC: 25; Action Points: 0
      Rain of Steel:
        Soldier takes 8 damage (1d10[brutal 2]; rolled 8).
        Soldier has 31 hp remaining (39 hp - 8 damage).
      Soldier Basic Attack (standard action, at_will)
        Attacks Ragnarok with 17 vs. 27 AC (1d20+16; rolled 1).
        Misses.
    Ragnarok's turn:
      HP: 65/69; Temp HP: 10; Surges: 12; Surge Value: 18
      AC: 27; Action Points: 0
      Conditions:
        Rain of steel (stance).
        +1 defense bonus (until end of this turn).
      Shift (move action, at_will)
        Ragnarok gains +1 defense bonus (until end of next turn).
      Distracting Spate (standard action, encounter)
        Attacks Soldier with 21 vs. 25 AC (1d20+9; rolled 12).
        Misses.
        Distracting Spate has been expended.
      +1 defense bonus expires.
    
  Round 5:
    Soldier's turn:
      HP: 31/97; Temp HP: 0; Surges: 1; Surge Value: 24
      AC: 25; Action Points: 0
      Rain of Steel:
        Soldier takes 8 damage (1d10[brutal 2]; rolled 1, 8).
        Soldier has 23 hp remaining (31 hp - 8 damage).
      Soldier Basic Attack (standard action, at_will)
        Attacks Ragnarok with 24 vs. 27 AC (1d20+16; rolled 8).
        Misses.
    Ragnarok's turn:
      HP: 65/69; Temp HP: 10; Surges: 12; Surge Value: 18
      AC: 27; Action Points: 0
      Conditions:
        Rain of steel (stance).
        +1 defense bonus (until end of this turn).
      Brash Strike (standard action, at_will)
        Attacks Soldier with 13 vs. 25 AC (1d20+11; rolled 2).
        Misses.
        Soldier gains combat advantage (until start of next turn).
      Shift (move action, at_will)
        Ragnarok gains +1 defense bonus (until end of next turn).
      +1 defense bonus expires.
    
  Round 6:
    Soldier's turn:
      HP: 23/97; Temp HP: 0; Surges: 1; Surge Value: 24
      AC: 25; Action Points: 0
      Rain of Steel:
        Soldier takes 3 damage (1d10[brutal 2]; rolled 3).
        Soldier has 20 hp remaining (23 hp - 3 damage).
      Conditions:
        Combat advantage (until start of next turn).
      Soldier Basic Attack (standard action, at_will)
        Attacks Ragnarok with 19 vs. 27 AC (1d20+18; rolled 1).
        Misses.
    Ragnarok's turn:
      HP: 65/69; Temp HP: 10; Surges: 12; Surge Value: 18
      AC: 27; Action Points: 0
      Combat advantage expires.
      Conditions:
        Rain of steel (stance).
        +1 defense bonus (until end of this turn).
      Shift (move action, at_will)
        Ragnarok gains +1 defense bonus (until end of next turn).
      Brash Strike (standard action, at_will)
        Attacks Soldier with 19 vs. 25 AC (1d20+11; rolled 8).
        Misses.
        Soldier gains combat advantage (until start of next turn).
      +1 defense bonus expires.
    
  Round 7:
    Soldier's turn:
      HP: 20/97; Temp HP: 0; Surges: 1; Surge Value: 24
      AC: 25; Action Points: 0
      Rain of Steel:
        Soldier takes 5 damage (1d10[brutal 2]; rolled 5).
        Soldier has 15 hp remaining (20 hp - 5 damage).
      Conditions:
        Combat advantage (until start of next turn).
      Soldier Basic Attack (standard action, at_will)
        Attacks Ragnarok with 31 vs. 27 AC (1d20+18; rolled 13).
        Hits: 12 damage (2d6+5; rolled 6, 1).
        Ragnarok deflects 10 damage; 2 gets through (10 temp hp - 12 damage).
        Ragnarok has 63 hp remaining (65 hp - 2 damage).
    Ragnarok's turn:
      HP: 63/69; Temp HP: 0; Surges: 12; Surge Value: 18
      AC: 27; Action Points: 0
      Combat advantage expires.
      Conditions:
        Rain of steel (stance).
        +1 defense bonus (until end of this turn).
      Brash Strike (standard action, at_will)
        Attacks Soldier with 20 vs. 25 AC (1d20+11; rolled 9).
        Misses.
        Soldier gains combat advantage (until start of next turn).
      Shift (move action, at_will)
        Ragnarok gains +1 defense bonus (until end of next turn).
      +1 defense bonus expires.
    
  Round 8:
    Soldier's turn:
      HP: 15/97; Temp HP: 0; Surges: 1; Surge Value: 24
      AC: 25; Action Points: 0
      Rain of Steel:
        Soldier takes 7 damage (1d10[brutal 2]; rolled 7).
        Soldier has 8 hp remaining (15 hp - 7 damage).
      Conditions:
        Combat advantage (until start of next turn).
      Soldier Basic Attack (standard action, at_will)
        Attacks Ragnarok with 34 vs. 27 AC (1d20+18; rolled 16).
        Hits: 11 damage (2d6+5; rolled 5, 1).
        Ragnarok has 52 hp remaining (63 hp - 11 damage).
    Ragnarok's turn:
      HP: 52/69; Temp HP: 0; Surges: 12; Surge Value: 18
      AC: 27; Action Points: 0
      Combat advantage expires.
      Conditions:
        Rain of steel (stance).
        +1 defense bonus (until end of this turn).
      Brash Strike (standard action, at_will)
        Attacks Soldier with 28 vs. 25 AC (1d20+11; rolled 17).
        Hits: 16 damage (1d10[brutal 2]+12; rolled 4).
        Soldier has -8 hp remaining (8 hp - 16 damage).
        Ragnarok gains 4 temp hp (had 0; applied 4).
        Soldier gains combat advantage (until start of next turn).
      +1 defense bonus expires.
    Soldier has died!
    
  Heroes win!
  Ragnarok takes a short rest.
    Ragnarok has 52 hp; wants at least 60 hp (maximum is 69 hp).
      Ragnarok spends a healing surge (11 remaining).
      Ragnarok heals 18 hp (52 hp -> 69 hp; 1 hp wasted).
    Temporary hit points expire.
    Powers recharge:
      Distracting Spate recharges.
      Crushing Blow recharges.
      Unbreakable recharges.
      Spend Action Point recharges.
      Second Wind recharges.
    Conditions expire:
      Rain of steel expires.
  
FIGHT #2: Level 6 Ragnarok VS. Level 6 Soldier
  Roll initiative!
    Ragnarok rolls 6 initiative (1d20+4; rolled 2).
    Soldier rolls 11 initiative (1d20+8; rolled 3).
    Initiative order: 
      Soldier
      Ragnarok
  
  Round 1:
    Soldier's turn:
      HP: 72/72; Temp HP: 0; Surges: 1; Surge Value: 18
      AC: 22; Action Points: 0
      Soldier Encounter Attack (standard action, encounter)
        Attacks Ragnarok with 24 vs. 26 AC (1d20+13; rolled 11).
        Misses.
        Soldier Encounter Attack has been expended.
    Ragnarok's turn:
      HP: 69/69; Temp HP: 0; Surges: 11; Surge Value: 18
      AC: 26; Action Points: 0
      Shift (move action, at_will)
        Ragnarok gains +1 defense bonus (until end of next turn).
      Crushing Blow (standard action, encounter)
        Attacks Soldier with 23 vs. 22 AC (1d20+9; rolled 14).
        Hits: 26 damage (2d10[brutal 2]+12; rolled 9, 5).
        Soldier has 46 hp remaining (72 hp - 26 damage).
        Ragnarok gains 4 temp hp (had 0; applied 4).
        Crushing Blow has been expended.
    
  Round 2:
    Soldier's turn:
      HP: 46/72; Temp HP: 0; Surges: 1; Surge Value: 18
      AC: 22; Action Points: 0
      Soldier Basic Attack (standard action, at_will)
        Attacks Ragnarok with 20 vs. 27 AC (1d20+13; rolled 7).
        Misses.
    Ragnarok's turn:
      HP: 69/69; Temp HP: 4; Surges: 11; Surge Value: 18
      AC: 27; Action Points: 0
      Conditions:
        +1 defense bonus (until end of this turn).
      Shift (move action, at_will)
        Ragnarok gains +1 defense bonus (until end of next turn).
      Brash Strike (standard action, at_will)
        Attacks Soldier with 14 vs. 22 AC (1d20+11; rolled 3).
        Misses.
        Soldier gains combat advantage (until start of next turn).
      +1 defense bonus expires.
    
  Round 3:
    Soldier's turn:
      HP: 46/72; Temp HP: 0; Surges: 1; Surge Value: 18
      AC: 22; Action Points: 0
      Conditions:
        Combat advantage (until start of next turn).
      Soldier Basic Attack (standard action, at_will)
        Attacks Ragnarok with 25 vs. 27 AC (1d20+15; rolled 10).
        Misses.
    Ragnarok's turn:
      HP: 69/69; Temp HP: 4; Surges: 11; Surge Value: 18
      AC: 27; Action Points: 0
      Combat advantage expires.
      Conditions:
        +1 defense bonus (until end of this turn).
      Shift (move action, at_will)
        Ragnarok gains +1 defense bonus (until end of next turn).
      Distracting Spate (standard action, encounter)
        Attacks Soldier with 14 vs. 22 AC (1d20+9; rolled 5).
        Misses.
        Distracting Spate has been expended.
      +1 defense bonus expires.
    
  Round 4:
    Soldier's turn:
      HP: 46/72; Temp HP: 0; Surges: 1; Surge Value: 18
      AC: 22; Action Points: 0
      Soldier Basic Attack (standard action, at_will)
        Attacks Ragnarok with 19 vs. 27 AC (1d20+13; rolled 6).
        Misses.
    Ragnarok's turn:
      HP: 69/69; Temp HP: 4; Surges: 11; Surge Value: 18
      AC: 27; Action Points: 0
      Conditions:
        +1 defense bonus (until end of this turn).
      Brash Strike (standard action, at_will)
        Attacks Soldier with 22 vs. 22 AC (1d20+11; rolled 11).
        Hits: 19 damage (1d10[brutal 2]+12; rolled 7).
        Soldier has 27 hp remaining (46 hp - 19 damage).
        Ragnarok gains 0 temp hp (had 4; applied 4).
        Soldier gains combat advantage (until start of next turn).
      Shift (move action, at_will)
        Ragnarok gains +1 defense bonus (until end of next turn).
      +1 defense bonus expires.
    
  Round 5:
    Soldier's turn:
      HP: 27/72; Temp HP: 0; Surges: 1; Surge Value: 18
      AC: 22; Action Points: 0
      Conditions:
        Combat advantage (until start of next turn).
      Soldier Basic Attack (standard action, at_will)
        Attacks Ragnarok with 33 vs. 27 AC (1d20+15; rolled 18).
        Hits: 11 damage (1d10+4; rolled 7).
        Ragnarok deflects 4 damage; 7 gets through (4 temp hp - 11 damage).
        Ragnarok has 62 hp remaining (69 hp - 7 damage).
    Ragnarok's turn:
      HP: 62/69; Temp HP: 0; Surges: 11; Surge Value: 18
      AC: 27; Action Points: 0
      Combat advantage expires.
      Conditions:
        +1 defense bonus (until end of this turn).
      Crushing Surge (standard action, at_will)
        Attacks Soldier with 20 vs. 22 AC (1d20+9; rolled 11).
        Misses.
        Ragnarok gains 4 temp hp (had 0; applied 4).
      Shift (move action, at_will)
        Ragnarok gains +1 defense bonus (until end of next turn).
      +1 defense bonus expires.
    
  Round 6:
    Soldier's turn:
      HP: 27/72; Temp HP: 0; Surges: 1; Surge Value: 18
      AC: 22; Action Points: 0
      Soldier Basic Attack (standard action, at_will)
        Attacks Ragnarok with 20 vs. 27 AC (1d20+13; rolled 7).
        Misses.
    Ragnarok's turn:
      HP: 62/69; Temp HP: 4; Surges: 11; Surge Value: 18
      AC: 27; Action Points: 0
      Conditions:
        +1 defense bonus (until end of this turn).
      Shift (move action, at_will)
        Ragnarok gains +1 defense bonus (until end of next turn).
      Brash Strike (standard action, at_will)
        Attacks Soldier with 31 vs. 22 AC (1d20+11; rolled 20).
        Crits: 31 damage (1d10[brutal 2, max]+12 + 1d12; rolled max + 9).
        Soldier has -4 hp remaining (27 hp - 31 damage).
        Ragnarok gains 0 temp hp (had 4; applied 4).
        Soldier gains combat advantage (until start of next turn).
      +1 defense bonus expires.
    Soldier has died!
    
  Heroes win!
  Ragnarok takes a short rest.
    Ragnarok has 62 hp; wants at least 60 hp (maximum is 69 hp).
    Temporary hit points expire.
    Powers recharge:
      Distracting Spate recharges.
      Crushing Blow recharges.
    Conditions expire:
      +1 defense bonus expires.
    Milestone:
      Ragnarok gains an action point.
      Meliorating Layered Plate Armor +2: enhancement increases to +3.
  
FIGHT #3: Level 6 Ragnarok VS. Level 8 Soldier
  Roll initiative!
    Ragnarok rolls 23 initiative (1d20+4; rolled 19).
    Soldier rolls 17 initiative (1d20+9; rolled 8).
    Initiative order: 
      Ragnarok
      Soldier
  
  Round 1:
    Ragnarok's turn:
      HP: 62/69; Temp HP: 0; Surges: 11; Surge Value: 18
      AC: 27; Action Points: 1
      Crushing Surge (standard action, at_will)
        Attacks Soldier with 15 vs. 24 AC (1d20+9; rolled 6).
        Misses.
        Ragnarok gains 4 temp hp (had 0; applied 4).
      Spend Action Point (free action, encounter)
        Ragnarok spends an action point (0 remaining).
        Ragnarok gains a standard action.
        Spend Action Point has been expended.
      Shift (move action, at_will)
        Ragnarok gains +1 defense bonus (until end of next turn).
      Crushing Blow (standard action, encounter)
        Attacks Soldier with 12 vs. 24 AC (1d20+9; rolled 3).
        Misses.
        Crushing Blow has been expended.
    Soldier's turn:
      HP: 89/89; Temp HP: 0; Surges: 1; Surge Value: 22
      AC: 24; Action Points: 0
      Soldier Encounter Attack (standard action, encounter)
        Attacks Ragnarok with 26 vs. 28 AC (1d20+15; rolled 11).
        Misses.
        Soldier Encounter Attack has been expended.
    
  Round 2:
    Ragnarok's turn:
      HP: 62/69; Temp HP: 4; Surges: 11; Surge Value: 18
      AC: 28; Action Points: 0
      Conditions:
        +1 defense bonus (until end of this turn).
      Brash Strike (standard action, at_will)
        Attacks Soldier with 27 vs. 24 AC (1d20+11; rolled 16).
        Hits: 21 damage (1d10[brutal 2]+12; rolled 2, 2, 9).
        Soldier has 68 hp remaining (89 hp - 21 damage).
        Ragnarok gains 0 temp hp (had 4; applied 4).
        Soldier gains combat advantage (until start of next turn).
      Shift (move action, at_will)
        Ragnarok gains +1 defense bonus (until end of next turn).
      +1 defense bonus expires.
    Soldier's turn:
      HP: 68/89; Temp HP: 0; Surges: 1; Surge Value: 22
      AC: 24; Action Points: 0
      Conditions:
        Combat advantage (until start of next turn).
      Soldier Basic Attack (standard action, at_will)
        Attacks Ragnarok with 30 vs. 28 AC (1d20+17; rolled 13).
        Hits: 15 damage (2d6+5; rolled 6, 4).
        Ragnarok reacts with Unbreakable (immediate reaction, encounter):
          Damage is reduced to 6 hp (15 hp - 9 hp).
          Unbreakable has been expended.
        Ragnarok deflects 4 damage; 2 gets through (4 temp hp - 6 damage).
        Ragnarok has 60 hp remaining (62 hp - 2 damage).
    
  Round 3:
    Ragnarok's turn:
      HP: 60/69; Temp HP: 0; Surges: 11; Surge Value: 18
      AC: 28; Action Points: 0
      Combat advantage expires.
      Conditions:
        +1 defense bonus (until end of this turn).
      Brash Strike (standard action, at_will)
        Attacks Soldier with 28 vs. 24 AC (1d20+11; rolled 17).
        Hits: 15 damage (1d10[brutal 2]+12; rolled 2, 3).
        Soldier has 53 hp remaining (68 hp - 15 damage).
        Ragnarok gains 4 temp hp (had 0; applied 4).
        Soldier gains combat advantage (until start of next turn).
      Shift (move action, at_will)
        Ragnarok gains +1 defense bonus (until end of next turn).
      +1 defense bonus expires.
    Soldier's turn:
      HP: 53/89; Temp HP: 0; Surges: 1; Surge Value: 22
      AC: 24; Action Points: 0
      Conditions:
        Combat advantage (until start of next turn).
      Soldier Basic Attack (standard action, at_will)
        Attacks Ragnarok with 34 vs. 28 AC (1d20+17; rolled 17).
        Hits: 12 damage (2d6+5; rolled 3, 4).
        Ragnarok deflects 4 damage; 8 gets through (4 temp hp - 12 damage).
        Ragnarok has 52 hp remaining (60 hp - 8 damage).
    
  Round 4:
    Ragnarok's turn:
      HP: 52/69; Temp HP: 0; Surges: 11; Surge Value: 18
      AC: 28; Action Points: 0
      Combat advantage expires.
      Conditions:
        +1 defense bonus (until end of this turn).
      Distracting Spate (standard action, encounter)
        Attacks Soldier with 23 vs. 24 AC (1d20+9; rolled 14).
        Misses.
        Distracting Spate has been expended.
      Shift (move action, at_will)
        Ragnarok gains +1 defense bonus (until end of next turn).
      +1 defense bonus expires.
    Soldier's turn:
      HP: 53/89; Temp HP: 0; Surges: 1; Surge Value: 22
      AC: 24; Action Points: 0
      Soldier Basic Attack (standard action, at_will)
        Attacks Ragnarok with 25 vs. 28 AC (1d20+15; rolled 10).
        Misses.
    
  Round 5:
    Ragnarok's turn:
      HP: 52/69; Temp HP: 0; Surges: 11; Surge Value: 18
      AC: 28; Action Points: 0
      Conditions:
        +1 defense bonus (until end of this turn).
      Crushing Surge (standard action, at_will)
        Attacks Soldier with 19 vs. 24 AC (1d20+9; rolled 10).
        Misses.
        Ragnarok gains 4 temp hp (had 0; applied 4).
      Shift (move action, at_will)
        Ragnarok gains +1 defense bonus (until end of next turn).
      +1 defense bonus expires.
    Soldier's turn:
      HP: 53/89; Temp HP: 0; Surges: 1; Surge Value: 22
      AC: 24; Action Points: 0
      Soldier Basic Attack (standard action, at_will)
        Attacks Ragnarok with 31 vs. 28 AC (1d20+15; rolled 16).
        Hits: 11 damage (2d6+5; rolled 4, 2).
        Ragnarok deflects 4 damage; 7 gets through (4 temp hp - 11 damage).
        Ragnarok has 45 hp remaining (52 hp - 7 damage).
    
  Round 6:
    Ragnarok's turn:
      HP: 45/69; Temp HP: 0; Surges: 11; Surge Value: 18
      AC: 28; Action Points: 0
      Conditions:
        +1 defense bonus (until end of this turn).
      Shift (move action, at_will)
        Ragnarok gains +1 defense bonus (until end of next turn).
      Crushing Surge (standard action, at_will)
        Attacks Soldier with 27 vs. 24 AC (1d20+9; rolled 18).
        Hits: 17 damage (1d10[brutal 2]+8; rolled 9).
        Soldier has 36 hp remaining (53 hp - 17 damage).
        Ragnarok gains 10 temp hp (had 0; applied 10).
      Second Wind (minor action, encounter)
        Ragnarok spends a healing surge (10 remaining).
        Ragnarok heals 18 hp (45 hp -> 63 hp; 0 hp wasted).
        Ragnarok gains +2 defense bonus (until end of next turn).
        Second Wind has been expended.
      +1 defense bonus expires.
    Soldier's turn:
      HP: 36/89; Temp HP: 0; Surges: 1; Surge Value: 22
      AC: 24; Action Points: 0
      Soldier Basic Attack (standard action, at_will)
        Attacks Ragnarok with 24 vs. 30 AC (1d20+15; rolled 9).
        Misses.
    
  Round 7:
    Ragnarok's turn:
      HP: 63/69; Temp HP: 10; Surges: 10; Surge Value: 18
      AC: 30; Action Points: 0
      Conditions:
        +1 defense bonus (until end of this turn).
        +2 defense bonus (until end of this turn).
      Shift (move action, at_will)
        Ragnarok gains +1 defense bonus (until end of next turn).
      Brash Strike (standard action, at_will)
        Attacks Soldier with 15 vs. 24 AC (1d20+11; rolled 4).
        Misses.
        Soldier gains combat advantage (until start of next turn).
      +1 defense bonus expires.
      +2 defense bonus expires.
    Soldier's turn:
      HP: 36/89; Temp HP: 0; Surges: 1; Surge Value: 22
      AC: 24; Action Points: 0
      Conditions:
        Combat advantage (until start of next turn).
      Soldier Basic Attack (standard action, at_will)
        Attacks Ragnarok with 21 vs. 28 AC (1d20+17; rolled 4).
        Misses.
    
  Round 8:
    Ragnarok's turn:
      HP: 63/69; Temp HP: 10; Surges: 10; Surge Value: 18
      AC: 28; Action Points: 0
      Combat advantage expires.
      Conditions:
        +1 defense bonus (until end of this turn).
      Shift (move action, at_will)
        Ragnarok gains +1 defense bonus (until end of next turn).
      Brash Strike (standard action, at_will)
        Attacks Soldier with 17 vs. 24 AC (1d20+11; rolled 6).
        Misses.
        Soldier gains combat advantage (until start of next turn).
      +1 defense bonus expires.
    Soldier's turn:
      HP: 36/89; Temp HP: 0; Surges: 1; Surge Value: 22
      AC: 24; Action Points: 0
      Conditions:
        Combat advantage (until start of next turn).
      Soldier Basic Attack (standard action, at_will)
        Attacks Ragnarok with 32 vs. 28 AC (1d20+17; rolled 15).
        Hits: 12 damage (2d6+5; rolled 2, 5).
        Ragnarok deflects 10 damage; 2 gets through (10 temp hp - 12 damage).
        Ragnarok has 61 hp remaining (63 hp - 2 damage).
    
  Round 9:
    Ragnarok's turn:
      HP: 61/69; Temp HP: 0; Surges: 10; Surge Value: 18
      AC: 28; Action Points: 0
      Combat advantage expires.
      Conditions:
        +1 defense bonus (until end of this turn).
      Shift (move action, at_will)
        Ragnarok gains +1 defense bonus (until end of next turn).
      Crushing Surge (standard action, at_will)
        Attacks Soldier with 25 vs. 24 AC (1d20+9; rolled 16).
        Hits: 14 damage (1d10[brutal 2]+8; rolled 6).
        Soldier has 22 hp remaining (36 hp - 14 damage).
        Ragnarok gains 10 temp hp (had 0; applied 10).
      +1 defense bonus expires.
    Soldier's turn:
      HP: 22/89; Temp HP: 0; Surges: 1; Surge Value: 22
      AC: 24; Action Points: 0
      Soldier Basic Attack (standard action, at_will)
        Attacks Ragnarok with 25 vs. 28 AC (1d20+15; rolled 10).
        Misses.
    
  Round 10:
    Ragnarok's turn:
      HP: 61/69; Temp HP: 10; Surges: 10; Surge Value: 18
      AC: 28; Action Points: 0
      Conditions:
        +1 defense bonus (until end of this turn).
      Shift (move action, at_will)
        Ragnarok gains +1 defense bonus (until end of next turn).
      Brash Strike (standard action, at_will)
        Attacks Soldier with 18 vs. 24 AC (1d20+11; rolled 7).
        Misses.
        Soldier gains combat advantage (until start of next turn).
      +1 defense bonus expires.
    Soldier's turn:
      HP: 22/89; Temp HP: 0; Surges: 1; Surge Value: 22
      AC: 24; Action Points: 0
      Conditions:
        Combat advantage (until start of next turn).
      Soldier Basic Attack (standard action, at_will)
        Attacks Ragnarok with 35 vs. 28 AC (1d20+17; rolled 18).
        Hits: 8 damage (2d6+5; rolled 2, 1).
        Ragnarok deflects 8 damage; 0 gets through (10 temp hp - 8 damage).
        Ragnarok has 61 hp remaining (61 hp - 0 damage).
    
  Round 11:
    Ragnarok's turn:
      HP: 61/69; Temp HP: 2; Surges: 10; Surge Value: 18
      AC: 28; Action Points: 0
      Combat advantage expires.
      Conditions:
        +1 defense bonus (until end of this turn).
      Brash Strike (standard action, at_will)
        Attacks Soldier with 24 vs. 24 AC (1d20+11; rolled 13).
        Hits: 22 damage (1d10[brutal 2]+12; rolled 10).
        Soldier has 0 hp remaining (22 hp - 22 damage).
        Ragnarok gains 2 temp hp (had 2; applied 4).
        Soldier gains combat advantage (until start of next turn).
      +1 defense bonus expires.
    Soldier has died!
    
  Heroes win!
  Ragnarok takes a short rest.
    Ragnarok has 61 hp; wants at least 60 hp (maximum is 69 hp).
    Temporary hit points expire.
    Powers recharge:
      Distracting Spate recharges.
      Crushing Blow recharges.
      Unbreakable recharges.
      Spend Action Point recharges.
      Second Wind recharges.
  
FIGHT #4: Level 6 Ragnarok VS. Level 6 Soldier
  Roll initiative!
    Ragnarok rolls 17 initiative (1d20+4; rolled 13).
    Soldier rolls 24 initiative (1d20+8; rolled 16).
    Initiative order: 
      Soldier
      Ragnarok
  
  Round 1:
    Soldier's turn:
      HP: 72/72; Temp HP: 0; Surges: 1; Surge Value: 18
      AC: 22; Action Points: 0
      Soldier Basic Attack (standard action, at_will)
        Attacks Ragnarok with 32 vs. 27 AC (1d20+13; rolled 19).
        Hits: 5 damage (1d10+4; rolled 1).
        Ragnarok has 56 hp remaining (61 hp - 5 damage).
    Ragnarok's turn:
      HP: 56/69; Temp HP: 0; Surges: 10; Surge Value: 18
      AC: 27; Action Points: 0
      Brash Strike (standard action, at_will)
        Attacks Soldier with 13 vs. 22 AC (1d20+11; rolled 2).
        Misses.
        Soldier gains combat advantage (until start of next turn).
      Shift (move action, at_will)
        Ragnarok gains +1 defense bonus (until end of next turn).
    
  Round 2:
    Soldier's turn:
      HP: 72/72; Temp HP: 0; Surges: 1; Surge Value: 18
      AC: 22; Action Points: 0
      Conditions:
        Combat advantage (until start of next turn).
      Soldier Basic Attack (standard action, at_will)
        Attacks Ragnarok with 32 vs. 28 AC (1d20+15; rolled 17).
        Hits: 8 damage (1d10+4; rolled 4).
        Ragnarok has 48 hp remaining (56 hp - 8 damage).
    Ragnarok's turn:
      HP: 48/69; Temp HP: 0; Surges: 10; Surge Value: 18
      AC: 28; Action Points: 0
      Combat advantage expires.
      Conditions:
        +1 defense bonus (until end of this turn).
      Shift (move action, at_will)
        Ragnarok gains +1 defense bonus (until end of next turn).
      Crushing Blow (standard action, encounter)
        Attacks Soldier with 25 vs. 22 AC (1d20+9; rolled 16).
        Hits: 24 damage (2d10[brutal 2]+12; rolled 9, 3).
        Soldier has 48 hp remaining (72 hp - 24 damage).
        Ragnarok gains 4 temp hp (had 0; applied 4).
        Crushing Blow has been expended.
      Second Wind (minor action, encounter)
        Ragnarok spends a healing surge (9 remaining).
        Ragnarok heals 18 hp (48 hp -> 66 hp; 0 hp wasted).
        Ragnarok gains +2 defense bonus (until end of next turn).
        Second Wind has been expended.
      +1 defense bonus expires.
    
  Round 3:
    Soldier's turn:
      HP: 48/72; Temp HP: 0; Surges: 1; Surge Value: 18
      AC: 22; Action Points: 0
      Soldier Encounter Attack (standard action, encounter)
        Attacks Ragnarok with 26 vs. 30 AC (1d20+13; rolled 13).
        Misses.
        Soldier Encounter Attack has been expended.
    Ragnarok's turn:
      HP: 66/69; Temp HP: 4; Surges: 9; Surge Value: 18
      AC: 30; Action Points: 0
      Conditions:
        +1 defense bonus (until end of this turn).
        +2 defense bonus (until end of this turn).
      Distracting Spate (standard action, encounter)
        Attacks Soldier with 12 vs. 22 AC (1d20+9; rolled 3).
        Misses.
        Distracting Spate has been expended.
      Shift (move action, at_will)
        Ragnarok gains +1 defense bonus (until end of next turn).
      +1 defense bonus expires.
      +2 defense bonus expires.
    
  Round 4:
    Soldier's turn:
      HP: 48/72; Temp HP: 0; Surges: 1; Surge Value: 18
      AC: 22; Action Points: 0
      Soldier Basic Attack (standard action, at_will)
        Attacks Ragnarok with 23 vs. 28 AC (1d20+13; rolled 10).
        Misses.
    Ragnarok's turn:
      HP: 66/69; Temp HP: 4; Surges: 9; Surge Value: 18
      AC: 28; Action Points: 0
      Conditions:
        +1 defense bonus (until end of this turn).
      Shift (move action, at_will)
        Ragnarok gains +1 defense bonus (until end of next turn).
      Brash Strike (standard action, at_will)
        Attacks Soldier with 31 vs. 22 AC (1d20+11; rolled 20).
        Crits: 30 damage (1d10[brutal 2, max]+12 + 1d12; rolled max + 8).
        Soldier has 18 hp remaining (48 hp - 30 damage).
        Ragnarok gains 0 temp hp (had 4; applied 4).
        Soldier gains combat advantage (until start of next turn).
      +1 defense bonus expires.
    
  Round 5:
    Soldier's turn:
      HP: 18/72; Temp HP: 0; Surges: 1; Surge Value: 18
      AC: 22; Action Points: 0
      Conditions:
        Combat advantage (until start of next turn).
      Soldier Basic Attack (standard action, at_will)
        Attacks Ragnarok with 19 vs. 28 AC (1d20+15; rolled 4).
        Misses.
    Ragnarok's turn:
      HP: 66/69; Temp HP: 4; Surges: 9; Surge Value: 18
      AC: 28; Action Points: 0
      Combat advantage expires.
      Conditions:
        +1 defense bonus (until end of this turn).
      Brash Strike (standard action, at_will)
        Attacks Soldier with 17 vs. 22 AC (1d20+11; rolled 6).
        Misses.
        Soldier gains combat advantage (until start of next turn).
      Shift (move action, at_will)
        Ragnarok gains +1 defense bonus (until end of next turn).
      +1 defense bonus expires.
    
  Round 6:
    Soldier's turn:
      HP: 18/72; Temp HP: 0; Surges: 1; Surge Value: 18
      AC: 22; Action Points: 0
      Conditions:
        Combat advantage (until start of next turn).
      Soldier Basic Attack (standard action, at_will)
        Attacks Ragnarok with 27 vs. 28 AC (1d20+15; rolled 12).
        Misses.
    Ragnarok's turn:
      HP: 66/69; Temp HP: 4; Surges: 9; Surge Value: 18
      AC: 28; Action Points: 0
      Combat advantage expires.
      Conditions:
        +1 defense bonus (until end of this turn).
      Brash Strike (standard action, at_will)
        Attacks Soldier with 13 vs. 22 AC (1d20+11; rolled 2).
        Misses.
        Soldier gains combat advantage (until start of next turn).
      Shift (move action, at_will)
        Ragnarok gains +1 defense bonus (until end of next turn).
      +1 defense bonus expires.
    
  Round 7:
    Soldier's turn:
      HP: 18/72; Temp HP: 0; Surges: 1; Surge Value: 18
      AC: 22; Action Points: 0
      Conditions:
        Combat advantage (until start of next turn).
      Soldier Basic Attack (standard action, at_will)
        Attacks Ragnarok with 34 vs. 28 AC (1d20+15; rolled 19).
        Hits: 5 damage (1d10+4; rolled 1).
        Ragnarok deflects 4 damage; 1 gets through (4 temp hp - 5 damage).
        Ragnarok has 65 hp remaining (66 hp - 1 damage).
    Ragnarok's turn:
      HP: 65/69; Temp HP: 0; Surges: 9; Surge Value: 18
      AC: 28; Action Points: 0
      Combat advantage expires.
      Conditions:
        +1 defense bonus (until end of this turn).
      Crushing Surge (standard action, at_will)
        Attacks Soldier with 13 vs. 22 AC (1d20+9; rolled 4).
        Misses.
        Ragnarok gains 4 temp hp (had 0; applied 4).
      Shift (move action, at_will)
        Ragnarok gains +1 defense bonus (until end of next turn).
      +1 defense bonus expires.
    
  Round 8:
    Soldier's turn:
      HP: 18/72; Temp HP: 0; Surges: 1; Surge Value: 18
      AC: 22; Action Points: 0
      Soldier Basic Attack (standard action, at_will)
        Attacks Ragnarok with 17 vs. 28 AC (1d20+13; rolled 4).
        Misses.
    Ragnarok's turn:
      HP: 65/69; Temp HP: 4; Surges: 9; Surge Value: 18
      AC: 28; Action Points: 0
      Conditions:
        +1 defense bonus (until end of this turn).
      Brash Strike (standard action, at_will)
        Attacks Soldier with 12 vs. 22 AC (1d20+11; rolled 1).
        Misses.
        Soldier gains combat advantage (until start of next turn).
      Shift (move action, at_will)
        Ragnarok gains +1 defense bonus (until end of next turn).
      +1 defense bonus expires.
    
  Round 9:
    Soldier's turn:
      HP: 18/72; Temp HP: 0; Surges: 1; Surge Value: 18
      AC: 22; Action Points: 0
      Conditions:
        Combat advantage (until start of next turn).
      Soldier Basic Attack (standard action, at_will)
        Attacks Ragnarok with 21 vs. 28 AC (1d20+15; rolled 6).
        Misses.
    Ragnarok's turn:
      HP: 65/69; Temp HP: 4; Surges: 9; Surge Value: 18
      AC: 28; Action Points: 0
      Combat advantage expires.
      Conditions:
        +1 defense bonus (until end of this turn).
      Brash Strike (standard action, at_will)
        Attacks Soldier with 13 vs. 22 AC (1d20+11; rolled 2).
        Misses.
        Soldier gains combat advantage (until start of next turn).
      Shift (move action, at_will)
        Ragnarok gains +1 defense bonus (until end of next turn).
      +1 defense bonus expires.
    
  Round 10:
    Soldier's turn:
      HP: 18/72; Temp HP: 0; Surges: 1; Surge Value: 18
      AC: 22; Action Points: 0
      Conditions:
        Combat advantage (until start of next turn).
      Soldier Basic Attack (standard action, at_will)
        Attacks Ragnarok with 35 vs. 28 AC (1d20+15; rolled 20).
        Crits: 14 damage (1d10[max]+4; rolled max).
        Ragnarok reacts with Unbreakable (immediate reaction, encounter):
          Damage is reduced to 5 hp (14 hp - 9 hp).
          Unbreakable has been expended.
        Ragnarok deflects 4 damage; 1 gets through (4 temp hp - 5 damage).
        Ragnarok has 64 hp remaining (65 hp - 1 damage).
    Ragnarok's turn:
      HP: 64/69; Temp HP: 0; Surges: 9; Surge Value: 18
      AC: 28; Action Points: 0
      Combat advantage expires.
      Conditions:
        +1 defense bonus (until end of this turn).
      Brash Strike (standard action, at_will)
        Attacks Soldier with 25 vs. 22 AC (1d20+11; rolled 14).
        Hits: 19 damage (1d10[brutal 2]+12; rolled 7).
        Soldier has -1 hp remaining (18 hp - 19 damage).
        Ragnarok gains 4 temp hp (had 0; applied 4).
        Soldier gains combat advantage (until start of next turn).
      +1 defense bonus expires.
    Soldier has died!
    
  Heroes win!
  Ragnarok takes a short rest.
    Ragnarok has 64 hp; wants at least 60 hp (maximum is 69 hp).
    Temporary hit points expire.
    Powers recharge:
      Distracting Spate recharges.
      Crushing Blow recharges.
      Unbreakable recharges.
      Second Wind recharges.
    Milestone:
      Ragnarok gains an action point.
      Meliorating Layered Plate Armor +2: enhancement increases to +4.
  
FIGHT #5: Level 6 Ragnarok VS. Level 7 Soldier
  Roll initiative!
    Ragnarok rolls 17 initiative (1d20+4; rolled 13).
    Soldier rolls 23 initiative (1d20+8; rolled 15).
    Initiative order: 
      Soldier
      Ragnarok
  
  Round 1:
    Soldier's turn:
      HP: 80/80; Temp HP: 0; Surges: 1; Surge Value: 20
      AC: 23; Action Points: 0
      Soldier Basic Attack (standard action, at_will)
        Attacks Ragnarok with 25 vs. 28 AC (1d20+14; rolled 11).
        Misses.
    Ragnarok's turn:
      HP: 64/69; Temp HP: 0; Surges: 9; Surge Value: 18
      AC: 28; Action Points: 1
      Brash Strike (standard action, at_will)
        Attacks Soldier with 28 vs. 23 AC (1d20+11; rolled 17).
        Hits: 21 damage (1d10[brutal 2]+12; rolled 2, 9).
        Soldier has 59 hp remaining (80 hp - 21 damage).
        Ragnarok gains 4 temp hp (had 0; applied 4).
        Soldier gains combat advantage (until start of next turn).
      Shift (move action, at_will)
        Ragnarok gains +1 defense bonus (until end of next turn).
      Spend Action Point (free action, encounter)
        Ragnarok spends an action point (0 remaining).
        Ragnarok gains a standard action.
        Spend Action Point has been expended.
      Distracting Spate (standard action, encounter)
        Attacks Soldier with 28 vs. 23 AC (1d20+9; rolled 19).
        Hits: 18 damage (2d10[brutal 2]+8; rolled 3, 7).
        Soldier has 41 hp remaining (59 hp - 18 damage).
        Ragnarok gains 0 temp hp (had 4; applied 4).
        Ragnarok gains combat advantage (until end of next turn).
        Distracting Spate has been expended.
    
  Round 2:
    Soldier's turn:
      HP: 41/80; Temp HP: 0; Surges: 1; Surge Value: 20
      AC: 23; Action Points: 0
      Conditions:
        Combat advantage (until start of next turn).
      Soldier Basic Attack (standard action, at_will)
        Attacks Ragnarok with 19 vs. 29 AC (1d20+16; rolled 3).
        Misses.
    Ragnarok's turn:
      HP: 64/69; Temp HP: 4; Surges: 9; Surge Value: 18
      AC: 29; Action Points: 0
      Combat advantage expires.
      Conditions:
        +1 defense bonus (until end of this turn).
        Combat advantage (until end of this turn).
      Crushing Blow (standard action, encounter)
        Attacks Soldier with 31 vs. 23 AC (1d20+11; rolled 20).
        Crits: 42 damage (2d10[brutal 2, max]+12 + 1d12; rolled max + 10).
        Soldier has -1 hp remaining (41 hp - 42 damage).
        Ragnarok gains 0 temp hp (had 4; applied 4).
        Crushing Blow has been expended.
      +1 defense bonus expires.
      Combat advantage expires.
    Soldier has died!
    
  Heroes win!
  Ragnarok takes a short rest.
    Ragnarok has 64 hp; wants at least 60 hp (maximum is 69 hp).
    Temporary hit points expire.
    Powers recharge:
      Distracting Spate recharges.
      Crushing Blow recharges.
      Spend Action Point recharges.
```
[/sblock]
[/sblock]
[/sblock]


----------



## keterys (Dec 31, 2009)

I think there's a small error in there - Meliorating adds the number of milestones to its AC. So in the example combats, he should have +1 AC for fights 3+4, +2 for fight 5.

Edit: And yes, I agree it won't trigger on a miss. Do you have it triggering on a hit that would kill him, even if the damage is not >=9?


----------



## ValhallaGH (Dec 31, 2009)

Truename said:


> Finally, there's a rule question. Unbreakable's trigger is "You are hit by an attack." I coded the sim so that Unbreakable only triggers when an attack hits or crits, but not when a miss effect does damage. This ruling doesn't currently affect the results, because the soldier never does damage on a miss, but I want to code this properly. Do you agree with the ruling? Or should Unbreakable apply when a miss does damage, too?




Your ruling is correct.  Ragnarok is _not_ "hit by an attack" when he takes damage from an Effect or Miss entry of a power that doesn't require a successful attack roll.
If there isn't a d20 + Stuff that equals or exceeds a Defense then there is no "hit by an attack."  The lava pit doesn't roll to hit you, you roll to not fall into it.


----------



## Truename (Dec 31, 2009)

keterys said:


> I think there's a small error in there - Meliorating adds the number of milestones to its AC. So in the example combats, he should have +1 AC for fights 3+4, +2 for fight 5.




I just doublechecked and it's in the example combat I looked at. Where did you see this?



> Edit: And yes, I agree it won't trigger on a miss. Do you have it triggering on a hit that would kill him, even if the damage is not >=9?




No, that's not in there. It's a good idea, even though it's unlikely to be untriggered that long. I'll add that to the AI.


----------



## Truename (Dec 31, 2009)

*Ragnarok Level 7*

[Note: There's an error in the crit damage at this level--it should be 2d12, and it's 1d12. I caught the error and corrected it while coding level 9. The effect of this error on survivability was about half a percent. See the level 9 report for fixed level-by-level results.]

Level 7 was an easy one. Everything but Griffon's Wrath was already coded, and even that was an easy extrapolation of what's come before. If only they were all that simple.

Nothing really exciting happening at this level. The stat updates didn't do much, as expected for an odd-numbered level. The Craghammer upgrade gave a nice boost, also as expected for a 'big 3' magic item. Griffon's Wrath wasn't particularly helpful. Ragnarok's to-hit score is so bad, Griffon's Wrath typically misses.

The grind continues. It's actually slightly worse at this level, despite the new weapon--probably because hit points have gone up, but damage hasn't. Also, Ragnarok still can't hit the broadside of a barn... and nothing can hit him, either.


```
Level 6 Ragnarok (vs. Level 7 challenges): 75.4% +/- 2.7%
Add level 7: 82.0% +/- 2.4%
Upgrade Vicious Craghammer to +2: 92.4% +/- 1.6%
Add Griffon's Wrath power: 93.0% +/- 1.6%
Final result (10,000 runs): 92.5% +/- 0.5%
```

The latest level-by-level results:
Level 1 Ragnarok vs. Soldier: 43.7% +/- 3.1% survival (5.5 rounds)
Level 2 Ragnarok vs. Soldier: 86.7% +/- 2.1% survival (7.1 rounds)
Level 3 Ragnarok vs. Soldier: 72.6% +/- 2.8% survival (8.9 rounds)
Level 4 Ragnarok vs. Soldier: 78.1% +/- 2.6% survival (7.6 rounds)
Level 5 Ragnarok vs. Soldier: 72.6% +/- 2.8% survival (8.7 rounds)
Level 6 Ragnarok vs. Soldier: 97.3% +/- 1.0% survival (9.6 rounds)
Level 7 Ragnarok vs. Soldier: 93.0% +/- 1.6% survival (10.1 rounds)

And the detailed run:

[sblock=Level 7 Ragnarok vs. Soldier]

[sblock=Combatants]

```
Level 7 Ragnarok:
  HP: 75/75; Temp HP: 0; Surges: 13; Surge Value: 19
  AC: 26; Action Points: 1
  Str: 17(+3); Con: 19(+4); Dex: 12(+1); Int: 8(-1); Wis: 14(+2); Cha: 10(+0)
  Initiative Bonus: +4
  Race: Dwarf
    Ability Scores: [16, 16, 12, 8, 12, 10] => [16, 18, 12, 8, 14, 10]
    Dwarven Resilience: Use Second Wind as minor action.
  Class: Fighter
    Base HP: 70 (15 class + 19 con + 36 level)
    Base Surges: 13 (9 class + 4 con)
    Battlerager Vigor: 
      +4 temp hp on hit.
      Grant 4 temp hp on miss with invigorating power.
  Items:
    Main hand: Vicious Craghammer +2
      One-handed weapon
      Damage: 1d10[brutal 2]
      Proficient: +2
      Enhancement: +2 attack rolls and damage rolls
      Critical: 1d12 damage.
      Group: Hammer
    Off-hand: Heavy Shield
      AC Bonus: +2
    Armor: Meliorating Layered Plate Armor +2
      AC Bonus: +9
      Enhancement: +2
      Property: Increase enhancement by one at each milestone.
    Neck Slot: Collar Of Recovery +1
      Enhancement: +1
      Property: +1 to healing surge value
    Arms Slot: Iron Armbands Of Power
      Gain a +2 bonus to damage rolls.
    Feet Slot: Boots Of The Fencing Master
      On Shift: Gain +1 defense bonus (until end of next turn).
  Feats:
    Toughness: Increase hp by 5.
    Dwarf Stoneblood: +2 temp hp on hit with an invigorating power.
    Dwarven Weapon Training: +2 bonus to damage rolls.
    Armor Proficiency (Plate Armor): (Not simulated.)
  Powers:
    Knee Breaker:
      Daily * Invigorating
      Standard Action
      Attack: 1d20+10 vs. AC
      Hit:
        2d10[brutal 2]+13 damage.
        Grant 10 temporary hit points.
      Crit adds: 1d12 damage.
      Miss:
        Half of 2d10[brutal 2]+13 damage.
        Grant 4 temporary hit points.
    Distracting Spate:
      Encounter
      Standard Action
      Attack: 1d20+10 vs. AC
      Hit:
        2d10[brutal 2]+9 damage.
        Grant 4 temporary hit points.
        Gain combat advantage (until end of next turn).
      Crit adds: 1d12 damage.
    Crushing Surge:
      At-Will * Invigorating
      Standard Action
      Attack: 1d20+10 vs. AC
      Hit:
        1d10[brutal 2]+9 damage.
        Grant 10 temporary hit points.
      Crit adds: 1d12 damage.
      Miss: Grant 4 temporary hit points.
    Brash Strike:
      At-Will
      Standard Action
      Attack: 1d20+12 vs. AC
      Hit:
        1d10[brutal 2]+13 damage.
        Grant 4 temporary hit points.
      Crit adds: 1d12 damage.
      Effect: Opponent gets combat advantage (until start of next turn).
    Boundless Endurance:
      Daily * Stance
      Minor Action
      Effect: Gain regen 6 hp when bloodied (stance).
    Crushing Blow:
      Encounter
      Standard Action
      Attack: 1d20+10 vs. AC
      Hit:
        2d10[brutal 2]+13 damage.
        Grant 4 temporary hit points.
      Crit adds: 1d12 damage.
    Rain Of Steel:
      Daily * Stance
      Minor Action
      Effect: Opponents take 1d10[brutal 2] damage at the start of each turn.
    Unbreakable:
      Encounter
      Immediate Reaction
      Trigger: Hit by an attack.
      Effect: Reduce damage by 9 points.
    Griffons Wrath:
      Encounter
      Standard Action
      Attack: 1d20+10 vs. AC
      Hit:
        2d10[brutal 2]+9 damage.
        Grant 4 temporary hit points.
        Opponent gets -2 AC penalty (until end of Ragnarok's next turn).
      Crit adds: 1d12 damage.
  Combat Actions:
    Spend Action Point:
      Encounter
      Free Action
      Effect: Spend an action point and gain a standard action.
    Second Wind:
      Encounter
      Minor Action
      Effect:
        Spend a healing surge and regain 19 hit points.
        Gain +2 defense bonus (until end of next turn).
    Shift:
      At-Will
      Move Action
      Effect: Gain +1 defense bonus (until end of next turn).

Level 7 Soldier:
  HP: 80/80; Temp HP: 0; Surges: 1; Surge Value: 20
  AC: 23; Action Points: 0
  Str: 19(+4); Con: 16(+3); Dex: 16(+3); Int: 16(+3); Wis: 16(+3); Cha: 16(+3)
  Initiative Bonus: +8
  Monster
  Powers:
    Soldier Encounter Attack:
      Encounter
      Standard Action
      Attack: 1d20+14 vs. AC
      Hit: 3d10+5 damage.
    Soldier Basic Attack:
      At-Will
      Standard Action
      Attack: 1d20+14 vs. AC
      Hit: 2d6+5 damage.
  Combat Actions:
    Spend Action Point:
      Encounter
      Free Action
      Effect: Spend an action point and gain a standard action.

Level 8 Soldier:
  HP: 89/89; Temp HP: 0; Surges: 1; Surge Value: 22
  AC: 24; Action Points: 0
  Str: 20(+5); Con: 17(+3); Dex: 17(+3); Int: 17(+3); Wis: 17(+3); Cha: 17(+3)
  Initiative Bonus: +9
  Monster
  Powers:
    Soldier Encounter Attack:
      Encounter
      Standard Action
      Attack: 1d20+15 vs. AC
      Hit: 3d10+5 damage.
    Soldier Basic Attack:
      At-Will
      Standard Action
      Attack: 1d20+15 vs. AC
      Hit: 2d6+5 damage.
  Combat Actions:
    Spend Action Point:
      Encounter
      Free Action
      Effect: Spend an action point and gain a standard action.

Level 9 Soldier:
  HP: 97/97; Temp HP: 0; Surges: 1; Surge Value: 24
  AC: 25; Action Points: 0
  Str: 20(+5); Con: 17(+3); Dex: 17(+3); Int: 17(+3); Wis: 17(+3); Cha: 17(+3)
  Initiative Bonus: +9
  Monster
  Powers:
    Soldier Encounter Attack:
      Encounter
      Standard Action
      Attack: 1d20+16 vs. AC
      Hit: 3d10+5 damage.
    Soldier Basic Attack:
      At-Will
      Standard Action
      Attack: 1d20+16 vs. AC
      Hit: 2d6+5 damage.
  Combat Actions:
    Spend Action Point:
      Encounter
      Free Action
      Effect: Spend an action point and gain a standard action.

Level 10 Soldier:
  HP: 106/106; Temp HP: 0; Surges: 1; Surge Value: 26
  AC: 26; Action Points: 0
  Str: 21(+5); Con: 18(+4); Dex: 18(+4); Int: 18(+4); Wis: 18(+4); Cha: 18(+4)
  Initiative Bonus: +11
  Monster
  Powers:
    Soldier Encounter Attack:
      Encounter
      Standard Action
      Attack: 1d20+17 vs. AC
      Hit: 4d8+5 damage.
    Soldier Basic Attack:
      At-Will
      Standard Action
      Attack: 1d20+17 vs. AC
      Hit: 2d6+5 damage.
  Combat Actions:
    Spend Action Point:
      Encounter
      Free Action
      Effect: Spend an action point and gain a standard action.
```
[/sblock]

```
Days simulated: 10000

Avg rounds per fight (when survived): 10.1
  3  (1.3%): =======
  4  (5.0%): ======================
  5 (11.7%): =========================================
  6 (20.7%): ========================================================
  7 (31.1%): ================================================================
  8 (41.9%): ===================================================================
  9 (52.1%): ===============================================================
 10 (61.2%): ========================================================
 11 (68.9%): ===============================================
 12 (75.4%): =======================================
 13 (80.6%): ================================
 14 (84.9%): ==========================
 15 (88.3%): ====================
 16 (91.0%): ================
 17 (93.1%): =============
 18 (94.9%): ==========
 19 (96.2%): ========
 20 (97.2%): ======
 21 (97.9%): ====
 22 (98.4%): ===
 23 (98.9%): ==
 24 (99.2%): =
 25 (99.4%): =

Avg fights survived: 4.8
  2  (5.5%): ===
  5(100.0%): ===================================================================

Avg surges remaining (survivors only): 3.9 of 13
  0  (9.1%): ====================================
  1 (16.5%): ==============================
  2 (28.2%): ===============================================
  3 (42.8%): ===========================================================
  4 (59.3%): ===================================================================
  5 (75.0%): ===============================================================
  6 (87.2%): =================================================
  7 (94.9%): ===============================
  8 (98.3%): =============
  9 (99.6%): =====
 10(100.0%): =

Survival rate: 92.5% +/- 0.5%
```
[sblock=Example combats]
[sblock=Example of 0 fight(s) survived (0.7% chance)

```
FIGHT #1: Level 7 Ragnarok VS. Level 10 Soldier
  Roll initiative!
    Ragnarok rolls 8 initiative (1d20+4; rolled 4).
    Soldier rolls 26 initiative (1d20+11; rolled 15).
    Initiative order: 
      Soldier
      Ragnarok
  
  Round 1:
    Soldier's turn:
      HP: 106/106; Temp HP: 0; Surges: 1; Surge Value: 26
      AC: 26; Action Points: 0
      Soldier Basic Attack (standard action, at_will)
        Attacks Ragnarok with 28 vs. 26 AC (1d20+17; rolled 11).
        Hits: 12 damage (2d6+5; rolled 5, 2).
        Ragnarok reacts with Unbreakable (immediate reaction, encounter):
          Damage is reduced to 3 hp (12 hp - 9 hp).
          Unbreakable has been expended.
        Ragnarok has 72 hp remaining (75 hp - 3 damage).
    Ragnarok's turn:
      HP: 72/75; Temp HP: 0; Surges: 13; Surge Value: 19
      AC: 26; Action Points: 1
      Knee Breaker (standard action, daily)
        Attacks Soldier with 18 vs. 26 AC (1d20+10; rolled 8).
        Misses: 16 damage (half of 2d10[brutal 2]+13; rolled 9, 10).
        Soldier has 90 hp remaining (106 hp - 16 damage).
        Ragnarok gains 4 temp hp (had 0; applied 4).
        Knee Breaker has been expended.
      Shift (move action, at_will)
        Ragnarok gains +1 defense bonus (until end of next turn).
      Rain Of Steel (minor action, daily)
        Ragnarok gains Rain of Steel (stance).
        Rain Of Steel has been expended.
      Spend Action Point (free action, encounter)
        Ragnarok spends an action point (0 remaining).
        Ragnarok gains a standard action.
        Spend Action Point has been expended.
      Brash Strike (standard action, at_will)
        Attacks Soldier with 31 vs. 26 AC (1d20+12; rolled 19).
        Hits: 21 damage (1d10[brutal 2]+13; rolled 8).
        Soldier has 69 hp remaining (90 hp - 21 damage).
        Ragnarok gains 0 temp hp (had 4; applied 4).
        Soldier gains combat advantage (until start of next turn).
    
  Round 2:
    Soldier's turn:
      HP: 69/106; Temp HP: 0; Surges: 1; Surge Value: 26
      AC: 26; Action Points: 0
      Rain of Steel:
        Soldier takes 6 damage (1d10[brutal 2]; rolled 1, 2, 6).
        Soldier has 63 hp remaining (69 hp - 6 damage).
      Conditions:
        combat advantage (until start of next turn).
      Soldier Encounter Attack (standard action, encounter)
        Attacks Ragnarok with 30 vs. 27 AC (1d20+19; rolled 11).
        Hits: 20 damage (4d8+5; rolled 3, 4, 4, 4).
        Ragnarok deflects 4 damage; 16 gets through (4 temp hp - 20 damage).
        Ragnarok has 56 hp remaining (72 hp - 16 damage).
        Soldier Encounter Attack has been expended.
    Ragnarok's turn:
      HP: 56/75; Temp HP: 0; Surges: 13; Surge Value: 19
      AC: 27; Action Points: 0
      combat advantage expires.
      Conditions:
        +1 defense bonus (until end of this turn).
        Rain of Steel (stance).
      Brash Strike (standard action, at_will)
        Attacks Soldier with 16 vs. 26 AC (1d20+12; rolled 4).
        Misses.
        Soldier gains combat advantage (until start of next turn).
      Second Wind (minor action, encounter)
        Ragnarok spends a healing surge (12 remaining).
        Ragnarok heals 19 hp (56 hp -> 75 hp; 0 hp wasted).
        Ragnarok gains +2 defense bonus (until end of next turn).
        Second Wind has been expended.
      Shift (move action, at_will)
        Ragnarok gains +1 defense bonus (until end of next turn).
      +1 defense bonus expires.
    
  Round 3:
    Soldier's turn:
      HP: 63/106; Temp HP: 0; Surges: 1; Surge Value: 26
      AC: 26; Action Points: 0
      Rain of Steel:
        Soldier takes 5 damage (1d10[brutal 2]; rolled 5).
        Soldier has 58 hp remaining (63 hp - 5 damage).
      Conditions:
        combat advantage (until start of next turn).
      Soldier Basic Attack (standard action, at_will)
        Attacks Ragnarok with 25 vs. 29 AC (1d20+19; rolled 6).
        Misses.
    Ragnarok's turn:
      HP: 75/75; Temp HP: 0; Surges: 12; Surge Value: 19
      AC: 29; Action Points: 0
      combat advantage expires.
      Conditions:
        Rain of Steel (stance).
        +2 defense bonus (until end of this turn).
        +1 defense bonus (until end of this turn).
      Griffons Wrath (standard action, encounter)
        Attacks Soldier with 25 vs. 26 AC (1d20+10; rolled 15).
        Misses.
        Griffons Wrath has been expended.
      Shift (move action, at_will)
        Ragnarok gains +1 defense bonus (until end of next turn).
      +2 defense bonus expires.
      +1 defense bonus expires.
    
  Round 4:
    Soldier's turn:
      HP: 58/106; Temp HP: 0; Surges: 1; Surge Value: 26
      AC: 26; Action Points: 0
      Rain of Steel:
        Soldier takes 9 damage (1d10[brutal 2]; rolled 9).
        Soldier has 49 hp remaining (58 hp - 9 damage).
      Soldier Basic Attack (standard action, at_will)
        Attacks Ragnarok with 29 vs. 27 AC (1d20+17; rolled 12).
        Hits: 15 damage (2d6+5; rolled 5, 5).
        Ragnarok has 60 hp remaining (75 hp - 15 damage).
    Ragnarok's turn:
      HP: 60/75; Temp HP: 0; Surges: 12; Surge Value: 19
      AC: 27; Action Points: 0
      Conditions:
        Rain of Steel (stance).
        +1 defense bonus (until end of this turn).
      Brash Strike (standard action, at_will)
        Attacks Soldier with 21 vs. 26 AC (1d20+12; rolled 9).
        Misses.
        Soldier gains combat advantage (until start of next turn).
      Shift (move action, at_will)
        Ragnarok gains +1 defense bonus (until end of next turn).
      +1 defense bonus expires.
    
  Round 5:
    Soldier's turn:
      HP: 49/106; Temp HP: 0; Surges: 1; Surge Value: 26
      AC: 26; Action Points: 0
      Rain of Steel:
        Soldier takes 6 damage (1d10[brutal 2]; rolled 6).
        Soldier has 43 hp remaining (49 hp - 6 damage).
      Conditions:
        combat advantage (until start of next turn).
      Soldier Basic Attack (standard action, at_will)
        Attacks Ragnarok with 33 vs. 27 AC (1d20+19; rolled 14).
        Hits: 17 damage (2d6+5; rolled 6, 6).
        Ragnarok has 43 hp remaining (60 hp - 17 damage).
    Ragnarok's turn:
      HP: 43/75; Temp HP: 0; Surges: 12; Surge Value: 19
      AC: 27; Action Points: 0
      combat advantage expires.
      Conditions:
        Rain of Steel (stance).
        +1 defense bonus (until end of this turn).
      Brash Strike (standard action, at_will)
        Attacks Soldier with 19 vs. 26 AC (1d20+12; rolled 7).
        Misses.
        Soldier gains combat advantage (until start of next turn).
      Shift (move action, at_will)
        Ragnarok gains +1 defense bonus (until end of next turn).
      +1 defense bonus expires.
    
  Round 6:
    Soldier's turn:
      HP: 43/106; Temp HP: 0; Surges: 1; Surge Value: 26
      AC: 26; Action Points: 0
      Rain of Steel:
        Soldier takes 10 damage (1d10[brutal 2]; rolled 1, 1, 10).
        Soldier has 33 hp remaining (43 hp - 10 damage).
      Conditions:
        combat advantage (until start of next turn).
      Soldier Basic Attack (standard action, at_will)
        Attacks Ragnarok with 20 vs. 27 AC (1d20+19; rolled 1).
        Misses.
    Ragnarok's turn:
      HP: 43/75; Temp HP: 0; Surges: 12; Surge Value: 19
      AC: 27; Action Points: 0
      combat advantage expires.
      Conditions:
        Rain of Steel (stance).
        +1 defense bonus (until end of this turn).
      Distracting Spate (standard action, encounter)
        Attacks Soldier with 22 vs. 26 AC (1d20+10; rolled 12).
        Misses.
        Distracting Spate has been expended.
      Shift (move action, at_will)
        Ragnarok gains +1 defense bonus (until end of next turn).
      +1 defense bonus expires.
    
  Round 7:
    Soldier's turn:
      HP: 33/106; Temp HP: 0; Surges: 1; Surge Value: 26
      AC: 26; Action Points: 0
      Rain of Steel:
        Soldier takes 3 damage (1d10[brutal 2]; rolled 3).
        Soldier has 30 hp remaining (33 hp - 3 damage).
      Soldier Basic Attack (standard action, at_will)
        Attacks Ragnarok with 19 vs. 27 AC (1d20+17; rolled 2).
        Misses.
    Ragnarok's turn:
      HP: 43/75; Temp HP: 0; Surges: 12; Surge Value: 19
      AC: 27; Action Points: 0
      Conditions:
        Rain of Steel (stance).
        +1 defense bonus (until end of this turn).
      Brash Strike (standard action, at_will)
        Attacks Soldier with 21 vs. 26 AC (1d20+12; rolled 9).
        Misses.
        Soldier gains combat advantage (until start of next turn).
      Shift (move action, at_will)
        Ragnarok gains +1 defense bonus (until end of next turn).
      +1 defense bonus expires.
    
  Round 8:
    Soldier's turn:
      HP: 30/106; Temp HP: 0; Surges: 1; Surge Value: 26
      AC: 26; Action Points: 0
      Rain of Steel:
        Soldier takes 9 damage (1d10[brutal 2]; rolled 9).
        Soldier has 21 hp remaining (30 hp - 9 damage).
      Conditions:
        combat advantage (until start of next turn).
      Soldier Basic Attack (standard action, at_will)
        Attacks Ragnarok with 32 vs. 27 AC (1d20+19; rolled 13).
        Hits: 15 damage (2d6+5; rolled 6, 4).
        Ragnarok has 28 hp remaining (43 hp - 15 damage).
    Ragnarok's turn:
      HP: 28/75; Temp HP: 0; Surges: 12; Surge Value: 19
      AC: 27; Action Points: 0
      combat advantage expires.
      Conditions:
        Rain of Steel (stance).
        +1 defense bonus (until end of this turn).
      Shift (move action, at_will)
        Ragnarok gains +1 defense bonus (until end of next turn).
      Crushing Blow (standard action, encounter)
        Attacks Soldier with 21 vs. 26 AC (1d20+10; rolled 11).
        Misses.
        Crushing Blow has been expended.
      Boundless Endurance (minor action, daily)
        Ragnarok gains regen 6 hp when bloodied (stance).
        Rain of Steel expires.
        Boundless Endurance has been expended.
      +1 defense bonus expires.
    
  Round 9:
    Soldier's turn:
      HP: 21/106; Temp HP: 0; Surges: 1; Surge Value: 26
      AC: 26; Action Points: 0
      Soldier Basic Attack (standard action, at_will)
        Attacks Ragnarok with 29 vs. 27 AC (1d20+17; rolled 12).
        Hits: 12 damage (2d6+5; rolled 1, 6).
        Ragnarok has 16 hp remaining (28 hp - 12 damage).
    Ragnarok's turn:
      HP: 16/75; Temp HP: 0; Surges: 12; Surge Value: 19
      AC: 27; Action Points: 0
      Conditions:
        +1 defense bonus (until end of this turn).
        regen 6 hp when bloodied (stance).
      Ragnarok heals 6 hp (16 hp -> 22 hp; 0 hp wasted).
      Brash Strike (standard action, at_will)
        Attacks Soldier with 15 vs. 26 AC (1d20+12; rolled 3).
        Misses.
        Soldier gains combat advantage (until start of next turn).
      Shift (move action, at_will)
        Ragnarok gains +1 defense bonus (until end of next turn).
      +1 defense bonus expires.
    
  Round 10:
    Soldier's turn:
      HP: 21/106; Temp HP: 0; Surges: 1; Surge Value: 26
      AC: 26; Action Points: 0
      Conditions:
        combat advantage (until start of next turn).
      Soldier Basic Attack (standard action, at_will)
        Attacks Ragnarok with 39 vs. 27 AC (1d20+19; rolled 20).
        Crits: 17 damage (2d6[max]+5; rolled max).
        Ragnarok has 5 hp remaining (22 hp - 17 damage).
    Ragnarok's turn:
      HP: 5/75; Temp HP: 0; Surges: 12; Surge Value: 19
      AC: 27; Action Points: 0
      combat advantage expires.
      Conditions:
        regen 6 hp when bloodied (stance).
        +1 defense bonus (until end of this turn).
      Ragnarok heals 6 hp (5 hp -> 11 hp; 0 hp wasted).
      Shift (move action, at_will)
        Ragnarok gains +1 defense bonus (until end of next turn).
      Brash Strike (standard action, at_will)
        Attacks Soldier with 15 vs. 26 AC (1d20+12; rolled 3).
        Misses.
        Soldier gains combat advantage (until start of next turn).
      +1 defense bonus expires.
    
  Round 11:
    Soldier's turn:
      HP: 21/106; Temp HP: 0; Surges: 1; Surge Value: 26
      AC: 26; Action Points: 0
      Conditions:
        combat advantage (until start of next turn).
      Soldier Basic Attack (standard action, at_will)
        Attacks Ragnarok with 32 vs. 27 AC (1d20+19; rolled 13).
        Hits: 14 damage (2d6+5; rolled 5, 4).
        Ragnarok has -3 hp remaining (11 hp - 14 damage).
    Ragnarok's turn:
      HP: -3/75; Temp HP: 0; Surges: 12; Surge Value: 19
      AC: 27; Action Points: 0
      combat advantage expires.
      Conditions:
        regen 6 hp when bloodied (stance).
        +1 defense bonus (until end of this turn).
      Ragnarok is dying (0 death saves failed).
        Rolls death saving throw and gets a 11 (1d20; rolled 11).
        Passes.
      +1 defense bonus expires.
    
  Round 12:
    Soldier's turn:
      HP: 21/106; Temp HP: 0; Surges: 1; Surge Value: 26
      AC: 26; Action Points: 0
      Soldier Basic Attack (standard action, at_will)
        Attacks Ragnarok with 36 vs. 26 AC (1d20+17; rolled 19).
        Hits: 9 damage (2d6+5; rolled 1, 3).
        Ragnarok has -12 hp remaining (-3 hp - 9 damage).
    Ragnarok's turn:
      HP: -12/75; Temp HP: 0; Surges: 12; Surge Value: 19
      AC: 26; Action Points: 0
      Conditions:
        regen 6 hp when bloodied (stance).
      Ragnarok is dying (0 death saves failed).
        Rolls death saving throw and gets a 15 (1d20; rolled 15).
        Passes.
    
  Round 13:
    Soldier's turn:
      HP: 21/106; Temp HP: 0; Surges: 1; Surge Value: 26
      AC: 26; Action Points: 0
      Soldier Basic Attack (standard action, at_will)
        Attacks Ragnarok with 26 vs. 26 AC (1d20+17; rolled 9).
        Hits: 16 damage (2d6+5; rolled 5, 6).
        Ragnarok has -28 hp remaining (-12 hp - 16 damage).
    Ragnarok's turn:
      HP: -28/75; Temp HP: 0; Surges: 12; Surge Value: 19
      AC: 26; Action Points: 0
      Conditions:
        regen 6 hp when bloodied (stance).
      Ragnarok is dying (0 death saves failed).
        Rolls death saving throw and gets a 2 (1d20; rolled 2).
        Fails. 2 failures remaining before death.
    
  Round 14:
    Soldier's turn:
      HP: 21/106; Temp HP: 0; Surges: 1; Surge Value: 26
      AC: 26; Action Points: 0
      Soldier Basic Attack (standard action, at_will)
        Attacks Ragnarok with 34 vs. 26 AC (1d20+17; rolled 17).
        Hits: 7 damage (2d6+5; rolled 1, 1).
        Ragnarok has -35 hp remaining (-28 hp - 7 damage).
    Ragnarok's turn:
      HP: -35/75; Temp HP: 0; Surges: 12; Surge Value: 19
      AC: 26; Action Points: 0
      Conditions:
        regen 6 hp when bloodied (stance).
      Ragnarok is dying (1 death saves failed).
        Rolls death saving throw and gets a 9 (1d20; rolled 9).
        Fails. 1 failures remaining before death.
    
  Round 15:
    Soldier's turn:
      HP: 21/106; Temp HP: 0; Surges: 1; Surge Value: 26
      AC: 26; Action Points: 0
      Soldier Basic Attack (standard action, at_will)
        Attacks Ragnarok with 21 vs. 26 AC (1d20+17; rolled 4).
        Misses.
    Ragnarok's turn:
      HP: -35/75; Temp HP: 0; Surges: 12; Surge Value: 19
      AC: 26; Action Points: 0
      Conditions:
        regen 6 hp when bloodied (stance).
      Ragnarok is dying (2 death saves failed).
        Rolls death saving throw and gets a 7 (1d20; rolled 7).
        Fails. 0 failures remaining before death.
    Ragnarok has died!
    
  Villains win!
```
[/sblock]
[sblock=Example of 1 fight(s) survived (0.4% chance)

```
FIGHT #1: Level 7 Ragnarok VS. Level 10 Soldier
  Roll initiative!
    Ragnarok rolls 14 initiative (1d20+4; rolled 10).
    Soldier rolls 23 initiative (1d20+11; rolled 12).
    Initiative order: 
      Soldier
      Ragnarok
  
  Round 1:
    Soldier's turn:
      HP: 106/106; Temp HP: 0; Surges: 1; Surge Value: 26
      AC: 26; Action Points: 0
      Soldier Basic Attack (standard action, at_will)
        Attacks Ragnarok with 27 vs. 26 AC (1d20+17; rolled 10).
        Hits: 16 damage (2d6+5; rolled 6, 5).
        Ragnarok reacts with Unbreakable (immediate reaction, encounter):
          Damage is reduced to 7 hp (16 hp - 9 hp).
          Unbreakable has been expended.
        Ragnarok has 68 hp remaining (75 hp - 7 damage).
    Ragnarok's turn:
      HP: 68/75; Temp HP: 0; Surges: 13; Surge Value: 19
      AC: 26; Action Points: 1
      Griffons Wrath (standard action, encounter)
        Attacks Soldier with 18 vs. 26 AC (1d20+10; rolled 8).
        Misses.
        Griffons Wrath has been expended.
      Shift (move action, at_will)
        Ragnarok gains +1 defense bonus (until end of next turn).
      Rain Of Steel (minor action, daily)
        Ragnarok gains Rain of Steel (stance).
        Rain Of Steel has been expended.
      Spend Action Point (free action, encounter)
        Ragnarok spends an action point (0 remaining).
        Ragnarok gains a standard action.
        Spend Action Point has been expended.
      Brash Strike (standard action, at_will)
        Attacks Soldier with 32 vs. 26 AC (1d20+12; rolled 20).
        Crits: 30 damage (1d10[brutal 2, max]+13 + 1d12; rolled max + 7).
        Soldier has 76 hp remaining (106 hp - 30 damage).
        Ragnarok gains 4 temp hp (had 0; applied 4).
        Soldier gains combat advantage (until start of next turn).
    
  Round 2:
    Soldier's turn:
      HP: 76/106; Temp HP: 0; Surges: 1; Surge Value: 26
      AC: 26; Action Points: 0
      Rain of Steel:
        Soldier takes 7 damage (1d10[brutal 2]; rolled 7).
        Soldier has 69 hp remaining (76 hp - 7 damage).
      Conditions:
        combat advantage (until start of next turn).
      Soldier Basic Attack (standard action, at_will)
        Attacks Ragnarok with 38 vs. 27 AC (1d20+19; rolled 19).
        Hits: 14 damage (2d6+5; rolled 4, 5).
        Ragnarok deflects 4 damage; 10 gets through (4 temp hp - 14 damage).
        Ragnarok has 58 hp remaining (68 hp - 10 damage).
    Ragnarok's turn:
      HP: 58/75; Temp HP: 0; Surges: 13; Surge Value: 19
      AC: 27; Action Points: 0
      combat advantage expires.
      Conditions:
        +1 defense bonus (until end of this turn).
        Rain of Steel (stance).
      Brash Strike (standard action, at_will)
        Attacks Soldier with 27 vs. 26 AC (1d20+12; rolled 15).
        Hits: 21 damage (1d10[brutal 2]+13; rolled 8).
        Soldier has 48 hp remaining (69 hp - 21 damage).
        Ragnarok gains 4 temp hp (had 0; applied 4).
        Soldier gains combat advantage (until start of next turn).
      Shift (move action, at_will)
        Ragnarok gains +1 defense bonus (until end of next turn).
      +1 defense bonus expires.
    
  Round 3:
    Soldier's turn:
      HP: 48/106; Temp HP: 0; Surges: 1; Surge Value: 26
      AC: 26; Action Points: 0
      Rain of Steel:
        Soldier takes 3 damage (1d10[brutal 2]; rolled 2, 3).
        Soldier has 45 hp remaining (48 hp - 3 damage).
      Conditions:
        combat advantage (until start of next turn).
      Soldier Basic Attack (standard action, at_will)
        Attacks Ragnarok with 28 vs. 27 AC (1d20+19; rolled 9).
        Hits: 11 damage (2d6+5; rolled 3, 3).
        Ragnarok deflects 4 damage; 7 gets through (4 temp hp - 11 damage).
        Ragnarok has 51 hp remaining (58 hp - 7 damage).
    Ragnarok's turn:
      HP: 51/75; Temp HP: 0; Surges: 13; Surge Value: 19
      AC: 27; Action Points: 0
      combat advantage expires.
      Conditions:
        Rain of Steel (stance).
        +1 defense bonus (until end of this turn).
      Second Wind (minor action, encounter)
        Ragnarok spends a healing surge (12 remaining).
        Ragnarok heals 19 hp (51 hp -> 70 hp; 0 hp wasted).
        Ragnarok gains +2 defense bonus (until end of next turn).
        Second Wind has been expended.
      Brash Strike (standard action, at_will)
        Attacks Soldier with 23 vs. 26 AC (1d20+12; rolled 11).
        Misses.
        Soldier gains combat advantage (until start of next turn).
      Shift (move action, at_will)
        Ragnarok gains +1 defense bonus (until end of next turn).
      +1 defense bonus expires.
    
  Round 4:
    Soldier's turn:
      HP: 45/106; Temp HP: 0; Surges: 1; Surge Value: 26
      AC: 26; Action Points: 0
      Rain of Steel:
        Soldier takes 4 damage (1d10[brutal 2]; rolled 2, 4).
        Soldier has 41 hp remaining (45 hp - 4 damage).
      Conditions:
        combat advantage (until start of next turn).
      Soldier Encounter Attack (standard action, encounter)
        Attacks Ragnarok with 29 vs. 29 AC (1d20+19; rolled 10).
        Hits: 29 damage (4d8+5; rolled 8, 4, 4, 8).
        Ragnarok has 41 hp remaining (70 hp - 29 damage).
        Soldier Encounter Attack has been expended.
    Ragnarok's turn:
      HP: 41/75; Temp HP: 0; Surges: 12; Surge Value: 19
      AC: 29; Action Points: 0
      combat advantage expires.
      Conditions:
        Rain of Steel (stance).
        +2 defense bonus (until end of this turn).
        +1 defense bonus (until end of this turn).
      Shift (move action, at_will)
        Ragnarok gains +1 defense bonus (until end of next turn).
      Brash Strike (standard action, at_will)
        Attacks Soldier with 17 vs. 26 AC (1d20+12; rolled 5).
        Misses.
        Soldier gains combat advantage (until start of next turn).
      +2 defense bonus expires.
      +1 defense bonus expires.
    
  Round 5:
    Soldier's turn:
      HP: 41/106; Temp HP: 0; Surges: 1; Surge Value: 26
      AC: 26; Action Points: 0
      Rain of Steel:
        Soldier takes 4 damage (1d10[brutal 2]; rolled 1, 4).
        Soldier has 37 hp remaining (41 hp - 4 damage).
      Conditions:
        combat advantage (until start of next turn).
      Soldier Basic Attack (standard action, at_will)
        Attacks Ragnarok with 30 vs. 27 AC (1d20+19; rolled 11).
        Hits: 10 damage (2d6+5; rolled 3, 2).
        Ragnarok has 31 hp remaining (41 hp - 10 damage).
    Ragnarok's turn:
      HP: 31/75; Temp HP: 0; Surges: 12; Surge Value: 19
      AC: 27; Action Points: 0
      combat advantage expires.
      Conditions:
        Rain of Steel (stance).
        +1 defense bonus (until end of this turn).
      Shift (move action, at_will)
        Ragnarok gains +1 defense bonus (until end of next turn).
      Brash Strike (standard action, at_will)
        Attacks Soldier with 25 vs. 26 AC (1d20+12; rolled 13).
        Misses.
        Soldier gains combat advantage (until start of next turn).
      Boundless Endurance (minor action, daily)
        Ragnarok gains regen 6 hp when bloodied (stance).
        Rain of Steel expires.
        Boundless Endurance has been expended.
      +1 defense bonus expires.
    
  Round 6:
    Soldier's turn:
      HP: 37/106; Temp HP: 0; Surges: 1; Surge Value: 26
      AC: 26; Action Points: 0
      Conditions:
        combat advantage (until start of next turn).
      Soldier Basic Attack (standard action, at_will)
        Attacks Ragnarok with 31 vs. 27 AC (1d20+19; rolled 12).
        Hits: 12 damage (2d6+5; rolled 4, 3).
        Ragnarok has 19 hp remaining (31 hp - 12 damage).
    Ragnarok's turn:
      HP: 19/75; Temp HP: 0; Surges: 12; Surge Value: 19
      AC: 27; Action Points: 0
      combat advantage expires.
      Conditions:
        +1 defense bonus (until end of this turn).
        regen 6 hp when bloodied (stance).
      Ragnarok heals 6 hp (19 hp -> 25 hp; 0 hp wasted).
      Crushing Surge (standard action, at_will)
        Attacks Soldier with 30 vs. 26 AC (1d20+10; rolled 20).
        Crits: 31 damage (1d10[brutal 2, max]+9 + 1d12; rolled max + 12).
        Soldier has 6 hp remaining (37 hp - 31 damage).
        Ragnarok gains 10 temp hp (had 0; applied 10).
      Shift (move action, at_will)
        Ragnarok gains +1 defense bonus (until end of next turn).
      +1 defense bonus expires.
    
  Round 7:
    Soldier's turn:
      HP: 6/106; Temp HP: 0; Surges: 1; Surge Value: 26
      AC: 26; Action Points: 0
      Soldier Basic Attack (standard action, at_will)
        Attacks Ragnarok with 23 vs. 27 AC (1d20+17; rolled 6).
        Misses.
    Ragnarok's turn:
      HP: 25/75; Temp HP: 10; Surges: 12; Surge Value: 19
      AC: 27; Action Points: 0
      Conditions:
        regen 6 hp when bloodied (stance).
        +1 defense bonus (until end of this turn).
      Ragnarok heals 6 hp (25 hp -> 31 hp; 0 hp wasted).
      Crushing Blow (standard action, encounter)
        Attacks Soldier with 16 vs. 26 AC (1d20+10; rolled 6).
        Misses.
        Crushing Blow has been expended.
      Shift (move action, at_will)
        Ragnarok gains +1 defense bonus (until end of next turn).
      +1 defense bonus expires.
    
  Round 8:
    Soldier's turn:
      HP: 6/106; Temp HP: 0; Surges: 1; Surge Value: 26
      AC: 26; Action Points: 0
      Soldier Basic Attack (standard action, at_will)
        Attacks Ragnarok with 28 vs. 27 AC (1d20+17; rolled 11).
        Hits: 13 damage (2d6+5; rolled 4, 4).
        Ragnarok deflects 10 damage; 3 gets through (10 temp hp - 13 damage).
        Ragnarok has 28 hp remaining (31 hp - 3 damage).
    Ragnarok's turn:
      HP: 28/75; Temp HP: 0; Surges: 12; Surge Value: 19
      AC: 27; Action Points: 0
      Conditions:
        regen 6 hp when bloodied (stance).
        +1 defense bonus (until end of this turn).
      Ragnarok heals 6 hp (28 hp -> 34 hp; 0 hp wasted).
      Shift (move action, at_will)
        Ragnarok gains +1 defense bonus (until end of next turn).
      Brash Strike (standard action, at_will)
        Attacks Soldier with 16 vs. 26 AC (1d20+12; rolled 4).
        Misses.
        Soldier gains combat advantage (until start of next turn).
      +1 defense bonus expires.
    
  Round 9:
    Soldier's turn:
      HP: 6/106; Temp HP: 0; Surges: 1; Surge Value: 26
      AC: 26; Action Points: 0
      Conditions:
        combat advantage (until start of next turn).
      Soldier Basic Attack (standard action, at_will)
        Attacks Ragnarok with 28 vs. 27 AC (1d20+19; rolled 9).
        Hits: 14 damage (2d6+5; rolled 4, 5).
        Ragnarok has 20 hp remaining (34 hp - 14 damage).
    Ragnarok's turn:
      HP: 20/75; Temp HP: 0; Surges: 12; Surge Value: 19
      AC: 27; Action Points: 0
      combat advantage expires.
      Conditions:
        regen 6 hp when bloodied (stance).
        +1 defense bonus (until end of this turn).
      Ragnarok heals 6 hp (20 hp -> 26 hp; 0 hp wasted).
      Crushing Surge (standard action, at_will)
        Attacks Soldier with 20 vs. 26 AC (1d20+10; rolled 10).
        Misses.
        Ragnarok gains 4 temp hp (had 0; applied 4).
      Shift (move action, at_will)
        Ragnarok gains +1 defense bonus (until end of next turn).
      +1 defense bonus expires.
    
  Round 10:
    Soldier's turn:
      HP: 6/106; Temp HP: 0; Surges: 1; Surge Value: 26
      AC: 26; Action Points: 0
      Soldier Basic Attack (standard action, at_will)
        Attacks Ragnarok with 26 vs. 27 AC (1d20+17; rolled 9).
        Misses.
    Ragnarok's turn:
      HP: 26/75; Temp HP: 4; Surges: 12; Surge Value: 19
      AC: 27; Action Points: 0
      Conditions:
        regen 6 hp when bloodied (stance).
        +1 defense bonus (until end of this turn).
      Ragnarok heals 6 hp (26 hp -> 32 hp; 0 hp wasted).
      Knee Breaker (standard action, daily)
        Attacks Soldier with 18 vs. 26 AC (1d20+10; rolled 8).
        Misses: 14 damage (half of 2d10[brutal 2]+13; rolled 8, 8).
        Soldier has -8 hp remaining (6 hp - 14 damage).
        Ragnarok gains 0 temp hp (had 4; applied 4).
        Knee Breaker has been expended.
      +1 defense bonus expires.
    Soldier has died!
    
  Heroes win!
  Ragnarok takes a short rest.
    Ragnarok has 32 hp; wants at least 66 hp (maximum is 75 hp).
      Ragnarok spends a healing surge (11 remaining).
      Ragnarok heals 19 hp (32 hp -> 51 hp; 0 hp wasted).
      Ragnarok spends a healing surge (10 remaining).
      Ragnarok heals 19 hp (51 hp -> 70 hp; 0 hp wasted).
    Temporary hit points expire.
    Powers recharge:
      Crushing Blow recharges.
      Unbreakable recharges.
      Griffons Wrath recharges.
      Spend Action Point recharges.
      Second Wind recharges.
    Conditions expire:
      Regen 6 hp when bloodied expires.
  
FIGHT #2: Level 7 Ragnarok VS. Level 7 Soldier
  Roll initiative!
    Ragnarok rolls 20 initiative (1d20+4; rolled 16).
    Soldier rolls 24 initiative (1d20+8; rolled 16).
    Initiative order: 
      Soldier
      Ragnarok
  
  Round 1:
    Soldier's turn:
      HP: 80/80; Temp HP: 0; Surges: 1; Surge Value: 20
      AC: 23; Action Points: 0
      Soldier Encounter Attack (standard action, encounter)
        Attacks Ragnarok with 26 vs. 26 AC (1d20+14; rolled 12).
        Hits: 29 damage (3d10+5; rolled 8, 9, 7).
        Ragnarok reacts with Unbreakable (immediate reaction, encounter):
          Damage is reduced to 20 hp (29 hp - 9 hp).
          Unbreakable has been expended.
        Ragnarok has 50 hp remaining (70 hp - 20 damage).
        Soldier Encounter Attack has been expended.
    Ragnarok's turn:
      HP: 50/75; Temp HP: 0; Surges: 10; Surge Value: 19
      AC: 26; Action Points: 0
      Crushing Blow (standard action, encounter)
        Attacks Soldier with 12 vs. 23 AC (1d20+10; rolled 2).
        Misses.
        Crushing Blow has been expended.
      Second Wind (minor action, encounter)
        Ragnarok spends a healing surge (9 remaining).
        Ragnarok heals 19 hp (50 hp -> 69 hp; 0 hp wasted).
        Ragnarok gains +2 defense bonus (until end of next turn).
        Second Wind has been expended.
      Shift (move action, at_will)
        Ragnarok gains +1 defense bonus (until end of next turn).
    
  Round 2:
    Soldier's turn:
      HP: 80/80; Temp HP: 0; Surges: 1; Surge Value: 20
      AC: 23; Action Points: 0
      Soldier Basic Attack (standard action, at_will)
        Attacks Ragnarok with 27 vs. 29 AC (1d20+14; rolled 13).
        Misses.
    Ragnarok's turn:
      HP: 69/75; Temp HP: 0; Surges: 9; Surge Value: 19
      AC: 29; Action Points: 0
      Conditions:
        +2 defense bonus (until end of this turn).
        +1 defense bonus (until end of this turn).
      Brash Strike (standard action, at_will)
        Attacks Soldier with 18 vs. 23 AC (1d20+12; rolled 6).
        Misses.
        Soldier gains combat advantage (until start of next turn).
      Shift (move action, at_will)
        Ragnarok gains +1 defense bonus (until end of next turn).
      +2 defense bonus expires.
      +1 defense bonus expires.
    
  Round 3:
    Soldier's turn:
      HP: 80/80; Temp HP: 0; Surges: 1; Surge Value: 20
      AC: 23; Action Points: 0
      Conditions:
        combat advantage (until start of next turn).
      Soldier Basic Attack (standard action, at_will)
        Attacks Ragnarok with 35 vs. 27 AC (1d20+16; rolled 19).
        Hits: 10 damage (2d6+5; rolled 4, 1).
        Ragnarok has 59 hp remaining (69 hp - 10 damage).
    Ragnarok's turn:
      HP: 59/75; Temp HP: 0; Surges: 9; Surge Value: 19
      AC: 27; Action Points: 0
      combat advantage expires.
      Conditions:
        +1 defense bonus (until end of this turn).
      Brash Strike (standard action, at_will)
        Attacks Soldier with 17 vs. 23 AC (1d20+12; rolled 5).
        Misses.
        Soldier gains combat advantage (until start of next turn).
      Shift (move action, at_will)
        Ragnarok gains +1 defense bonus (until end of next turn).
      +1 defense bonus expires.
    
  Round 4:
    Soldier's turn:
      HP: 80/80; Temp HP: 0; Surges: 1; Surge Value: 20
      AC: 23; Action Points: 0
      Conditions:
        combat advantage (until start of next turn).
      Soldier Basic Attack (standard action, at_will)
        Attacks Ragnarok with 32 vs. 27 AC (1d20+16; rolled 16).
        Hits: 8 damage (2d6+5; rolled 2, 1).
        Ragnarok has 51 hp remaining (59 hp - 8 damage).
    Ragnarok's turn:
      HP: 51/75; Temp HP: 0; Surges: 9; Surge Value: 19
      AC: 27; Action Points: 0
      combat advantage expires.
      Conditions:
        +1 defense bonus (until end of this turn).
      Crushing Surge (standard action, at_will)
        Attacks Soldier with 13 vs. 23 AC (1d20+10; rolled 3).
        Misses.
        Ragnarok gains 4 temp hp (had 0; applied 4).
      Shift (move action, at_will)
        Ragnarok gains +1 defense bonus (until end of next turn).
      +1 defense bonus expires.
    
  Round 5:
    Soldier's turn:
      HP: 80/80; Temp HP: 0; Surges: 1; Surge Value: 20
      AC: 23; Action Points: 0
      Soldier Basic Attack (standard action, at_will)
        Attacks Ragnarok with 21 vs. 27 AC (1d20+14; rolled 7).
        Misses.
    Ragnarok's turn:
      HP: 51/75; Temp HP: 4; Surges: 9; Surge Value: 19
      AC: 27; Action Points: 0
      Conditions:
        +1 defense bonus (until end of this turn).
      Griffons Wrath (standard action, encounter)
        Attacks Soldier with 13 vs. 23 AC (1d20+10; rolled 3).
        Misses.
        Griffons Wrath has been expended.
      Shift (move action, at_will)
        Ragnarok gains +1 defense bonus (until end of next turn).
      +1 defense bonus expires.
    
  Round 6:
    Soldier's turn:
      HP: 80/80; Temp HP: 0; Surges: 1; Surge Value: 20
      AC: 23; Action Points: 0
      Soldier Basic Attack (standard action, at_will)
        Attacks Ragnarok with 28 vs. 27 AC (1d20+14; rolled 14).
        Hits: 9 damage (2d6+5; rolled 3, 1).
        Ragnarok deflects 4 damage; 5 gets through (4 temp hp - 9 damage).
        Ragnarok has 46 hp remaining (51 hp - 5 damage).
    Ragnarok's turn:
      HP: 46/75; Temp HP: 0; Surges: 9; Surge Value: 19
      AC: 27; Action Points: 0
      Conditions:
        +1 defense bonus (until end of this turn).
      Brash Strike (standard action, at_will)
        Attacks Soldier with 19 vs. 23 AC (1d20+12; rolled 7).
        Misses.
        Soldier gains combat advantage (until start of next turn).
      Shift (move action, at_will)
        Ragnarok gains +1 defense bonus (until end of next turn).
      +1 defense bonus expires.
    
  Round 7:
    Soldier's turn:
      HP: 80/80; Temp HP: 0; Surges: 1; Surge Value: 20
      AC: 23; Action Points: 0
      Conditions:
        combat advantage (until start of next turn).
      Soldier Basic Attack (standard action, at_will)
        Attacks Ragnarok with 20 vs. 27 AC (1d20+16; rolled 4).
        Misses.
    Ragnarok's turn:
      HP: 46/75; Temp HP: 0; Surges: 9; Surge Value: 19
      AC: 27; Action Points: 0
      combat advantage expires.
      Conditions:
        +1 defense bonus (until end of this turn).
      Brash Strike (standard action, at_will)
        Attacks Soldier with 15 vs. 23 AC (1d20+12; rolled 3).
        Misses.
        Soldier gains combat advantage (until start of next turn).
      Shift (move action, at_will)
        Ragnarok gains +1 defense bonus (until end of next turn).
      +1 defense bonus expires.
    
  Round 8:
    Soldier's turn:
      HP: 80/80; Temp HP: 0; Surges: 1; Surge Value: 20
      AC: 23; Action Points: 0
      Conditions:
        combat advantage (until start of next turn).
      Soldier Basic Attack (standard action, at_will)
        Attacks Ragnarok with 23 vs. 27 AC (1d20+16; rolled 7).
        Misses.
    Ragnarok's turn:
      HP: 46/75; Temp HP: 0; Surges: 9; Surge Value: 19
      AC: 27; Action Points: 0
      combat advantage expires.
      Conditions:
        +1 defense bonus (until end of this turn).
      Shift (move action, at_will)
        Ragnarok gains +1 defense bonus (until end of next turn).
      Distracting Spate (standard action, encounter)
        Attacks Soldier with 29 vs. 23 AC (1d20+10; rolled 19).
        Hits: 25 damage (2d10[brutal 2]+9; rolled 9, 7).
        Soldier has 55 hp remaining (80 hp - 25 damage).
        Ragnarok gains 4 temp hp (had 0; applied 4).
        Ragnarok gains combat advantage (until end of next turn).
        Distracting Spate has been expended.
      +1 defense bonus expires.
    
  Round 9:
    Soldier's turn:
      HP: 55/80; Temp HP: 0; Surges: 1; Surge Value: 20
      AC: 23; Action Points: 0
      Soldier Basic Attack (standard action, at_will)
        Attacks Ragnarok with 18 vs. 27 AC (1d20+14; rolled 4).
        Misses.
    Ragnarok's turn:
      HP: 46/75; Temp HP: 4; Surges: 9; Surge Value: 19
      AC: 27; Action Points: 0
      Conditions:
        +1 defense bonus (until end of this turn).
        combat advantage (until end of this turn).
      Brash Strike (standard action, at_will)
        Attacks Soldier with 27 vs. 23 AC (1d20+14; rolled 13).
        Hits: 16 damage (1d10[brutal 2]+13; rolled 3).
        Soldier has 39 hp remaining (55 hp - 16 damage).
        Ragnarok gains 0 temp hp (had 4; applied 4).
        Soldier gains combat advantage (until start of next turn).
      Shift (move action, at_will)
        Ragnarok gains +1 defense bonus (until end of next turn).
      +1 defense bonus expires.
      combat advantage expires.
    
  Round 10:
    Soldier's turn:
      HP: 39/80; Temp HP: 0; Surges: 1; Surge Value: 20
      AC: 23; Action Points: 0
      Conditions:
        combat advantage (until start of next turn).
      Soldier Basic Attack (standard action, at_will)
        Attacks Ragnarok with 35 vs. 27 AC (1d20+16; rolled 19).
        Hits: 13 damage (2d6+5; rolled 3, 5).
        Ragnarok deflects 4 damage; 9 gets through (4 temp hp - 13 damage).
        Ragnarok has 37 hp remaining (46 hp - 9 damage).
    Ragnarok's turn:
      HP: 37/75; Temp HP: 0; Surges: 9; Surge Value: 19
      AC: 27; Action Points: 0
      combat advantage expires.
      Conditions:
        +1 defense bonus (until end of this turn).
      Shift (move action, at_will)
        Ragnarok gains +1 defense bonus (until end of next turn).
      Brash Strike (standard action, at_will)
        Attacks Soldier with 19 vs. 23 AC (1d20+12; rolled 7).
        Misses.
        Soldier gains combat advantage (until start of next turn).
      +1 defense bonus expires.
    
  Round 11:
    Soldier's turn:
      HP: 39/80; Temp HP: 0; Surges: 1; Surge Value: 20
      AC: 23; Action Points: 0
      Conditions:
        combat advantage (until start of next turn).
      Soldier Basic Attack (standard action, at_will)
        Attacks Ragnarok with 23 vs. 27 AC (1d20+16; rolled 7).
        Misses.
    Ragnarok's turn:
      HP: 37/75; Temp HP: 0; Surges: 9; Surge Value: 19
      AC: 27; Action Points: 0
      combat advantage expires.
      Conditions:
        +1 defense bonus (until end of this turn).
      Crushing Surge (standard action, at_will)
        Attacks Soldier with 14 vs. 23 AC (1d20+10; rolled 4).
        Misses.
        Ragnarok gains 4 temp hp (had 0; applied 4).
      Shift (move action, at_will)
        Ragnarok gains +1 defense bonus (until end of next turn).
      +1 defense bonus expires.
    
  Round 12:
    Soldier's turn:
      HP: 39/80; Temp HP: 0; Surges: 1; Surge Value: 20
      AC: 23; Action Points: 0
      Soldier Basic Attack (standard action, at_will)
        Attacks Ragnarok with 32 vs. 27 AC (1d20+14; rolled 18).
        Hits: 13 damage (2d6+5; rolled 4, 4).
        Ragnarok deflects 4 damage; 9 gets through (4 temp hp - 13 damage).
        Ragnarok has 28 hp remaining (37 hp - 9 damage).
    Ragnarok's turn:
      HP: 28/75; Temp HP: 0; Surges: 9; Surge Value: 19
      AC: 27; Action Points: 0
      Conditions:
        +1 defense bonus (until end of this turn).
      Brash Strike (standard action, at_will)
        Attacks Soldier with 20 vs. 23 AC (1d20+12; rolled 8).
        Misses.
        Soldier gains combat advantage (until start of next turn).
      Shift (move action, at_will)
        Ragnarok gains +1 defense bonus (until end of next turn).
      +1 defense bonus expires.
    
  Round 13:
    Soldier's turn:
      HP: 39/80; Temp HP: 0; Surges: 1; Surge Value: 20
      AC: 23; Action Points: 0
      Conditions:
        combat advantage (until start of next turn).
      Soldier Basic Attack (standard action, at_will)
        Attacks Ragnarok with 34 vs. 27 AC (1d20+16; rolled 18).
        Hits: 13 damage (2d6+5; rolled 2, 6).
        Ragnarok has 15 hp remaining (28 hp - 13 damage).
    Ragnarok's turn:
      HP: 15/75; Temp HP: 0; Surges: 9; Surge Value: 19
      AC: 27; Action Points: 0
      combat advantage expires.
      Conditions:
        +1 defense bonus (until end of this turn).
      Brash Strike (standard action, at_will)
        Attacks Soldier with 19 vs. 23 AC (1d20+12; rolled 7).
        Misses.
        Soldier gains combat advantage (until start of next turn).
      Shift (move action, at_will)
        Ragnarok gains +1 defense bonus (until end of next turn).
      +1 defense bonus expires.
    
  Round 14:
    Soldier's turn:
      HP: 39/80; Temp HP: 0; Surges: 1; Surge Value: 20
      AC: 23; Action Points: 0
      Conditions:
        combat advantage (until start of next turn).
      Soldier Basic Attack (standard action, at_will)
        Attacks Ragnarok with 29 vs. 27 AC (1d20+16; rolled 13).
        Hits: 8 damage (2d6+5; rolled 2, 1).
        Ragnarok has 7 hp remaining (15 hp - 8 damage).
    Ragnarok's turn:
      HP: 7/75; Temp HP: 0; Surges: 9; Surge Value: 19
      AC: 27; Action Points: 0
      combat advantage expires.
      Conditions:
        +1 defense bonus (until end of this turn).
      Brash Strike (standard action, at_will)
        Attacks Soldier with 16 vs. 23 AC (1d20+12; rolled 4).
        Misses.
        Soldier gains combat advantage (until start of next turn).
      Shift (move action, at_will)
        Ragnarok gains +1 defense bonus (until end of next turn).
      +1 defense bonus expires.
    
  Round 15:
    Soldier's turn:
      HP: 39/80; Temp HP: 0; Surges: 1; Surge Value: 20
      AC: 23; Action Points: 0
      Conditions:
        combat advantage (until start of next turn).
      Soldier Basic Attack (standard action, at_will)
        Attacks Ragnarok with 33 vs. 27 AC (1d20+16; rolled 17).
        Hits: 8 damage (2d6+5; rolled 2, 1).
        Ragnarok has -1 hp remaining (7 hp - 8 damage).
    Ragnarok's turn:
      HP: -1/75; Temp HP: 0; Surges: 9; Surge Value: 19
      AC: 27; Action Points: 0
      combat advantage expires.
      Conditions:
        +1 defense bonus (until end of this turn).
      Ragnarok is dying (0 death saves failed).
        Rolls death saving throw and gets a 6 (1d20; rolled 6).
        Fails. 2 failures remaining before death.
      +1 defense bonus expires.
    
  Round 16:
    Soldier's turn:
      HP: 39/80; Temp HP: 0; Surges: 1; Surge Value: 20
      AC: 23; Action Points: 0
      Soldier Basic Attack (standard action, at_will)
        Attacks Ragnarok with 16 vs. 26 AC (1d20+14; rolled 2).
        Misses.
    Ragnarok's turn:
      HP: -1/75; Temp HP: 0; Surges: 9; Surge Value: 19
      AC: 26; Action Points: 0
      Ragnarok is dying (1 death saves failed).
        Rolls death saving throw and gets a 9 (1d20; rolled 9).
        Fails. 1 failures remaining before death.
    
  Round 17:
    Soldier's turn:
      HP: 39/80; Temp HP: 0; Surges: 1; Surge Value: 20
      AC: 23; Action Points: 0
      Soldier Basic Attack (standard action, at_will)
        Attacks Ragnarok with 34 vs. 26 AC (1d20+14; rolled 20).
        Crits: 17 damage (2d6[max]+5; rolled max).
        Ragnarok has -18 hp remaining (-1 hp - 17 damage).
    Ragnarok's turn:
      HP: -18/75; Temp HP: 0; Surges: 9; Surge Value: 19
      AC: 26; Action Points: 0
      Ragnarok is dying (2 death saves failed).
        Rolls death saving throw and gets a 17 (1d20; rolled 17).
        Passes.
    
  Round 18:
    Soldier's turn:
      HP: 39/80; Temp HP: 0; Surges: 1; Surge Value: 20
      AC: 23; Action Points: 0
      Soldier Basic Attack (standard action, at_will)
        Attacks Ragnarok with 33 vs. 26 AC (1d20+14; rolled 19).
        Hits: 15 damage (2d6+5; rolled 4, 6).
        Ragnarok has -33 hp remaining (-18 hp - 15 damage).
    Ragnarok's turn:
      HP: -33/75; Temp HP: 0; Surges: 9; Surge Value: 19
      AC: 26; Action Points: 0
      Ragnarok is dying (2 death saves failed).
        Rolls death saving throw and gets a 9 (1d20; rolled 9).
        Fails. 0 failures remaining before death.
    Ragnarok has died!
    
  Villains win!
```
[/sblock]
[sblock=Example of 2 fight(s) survived (4.4% chance)

```
FIGHT #1: Level 7 Ragnarok VS. Level 10 Soldier
  Roll initiative!
    Ragnarok rolls 8 initiative (1d20+4; rolled 4).
    Soldier rolls 23 initiative (1d20+11; rolled 12).
    Initiative order: 
      Soldier
      Ragnarok
  
  Round 1:
    Soldier's turn:
      HP: 106/106; Temp HP: 0; Surges: 1; Surge Value: 26
      AC: 26; Action Points: 0
      Soldier Encounter Attack (standard action, encounter)
        Attacks Ragnarok with 19 vs. 26 AC (1d20+17; rolled 2).
        Misses.
        Soldier Encounter Attack has been expended.
    Ragnarok's turn:
      HP: 75/75; Temp HP: 0; Surges: 13; Surge Value: 19
      AC: 26; Action Points: 1
      Knee Breaker (standard action, daily)
        Attacks Soldier with 14 vs. 26 AC (1d20+10; rolled 4).
        Misses: 13 damage (half of 2d10[brutal 2]+13; rolled 4, 9).
        Soldier has 93 hp remaining (106 hp - 13 damage).
        Ragnarok gains 4 temp hp (had 0; applied 4).
        Knee Breaker has been expended.
      Rain Of Steel (minor action, daily)
        Ragnarok gains Rain of Steel (stance).
        Rain Of Steel has been expended.
      Shift (move action, at_will)
        Ragnarok gains +1 defense bonus (until end of next turn).
      Spend Action Point (free action, encounter)
        Ragnarok spends an action point (0 remaining).
        Ragnarok gains a standard action.
        Spend Action Point has been expended.
      Distracting Spate (standard action, encounter)
        Attacks Soldier with 13 vs. 26 AC (1d20+10; rolled 3).
        Misses.
        Distracting Spate has been expended.
    
  Round 2:
    Soldier's turn:
      HP: 93/106; Temp HP: 0; Surges: 1; Surge Value: 26
      AC: 26; Action Points: 0
      Rain of Steel:
        Soldier takes 3 damage (1d10[brutal 2]; rolled 3).
        Soldier has 90 hp remaining (93 hp - 3 damage).
      Soldier Basic Attack (standard action, at_will)
        Attacks Ragnarok with 31 vs. 27 AC (1d20+17; rolled 14).
        Hits: 12 damage (2d6+5; rolled 2, 5).
        Ragnarok deflects 4 damage; 8 gets through (4 temp hp - 12 damage).
        Ragnarok has 67 hp remaining (75 hp - 8 damage).
    Ragnarok's turn:
      HP: 67/75; Temp HP: 0; Surges: 13; Surge Value: 19
      AC: 27; Action Points: 0
      Conditions:
        Rain of Steel (stance).
        +1 defense bonus (until end of this turn).
      Shift (move action, at_will)
        Ragnarok gains +1 defense bonus (until end of next turn).
      Griffons Wrath (standard action, encounter)
        Attacks Soldier with 12 vs. 26 AC (1d20+10; rolled 2).
        Misses.
        Griffons Wrath has been expended.
      +1 defense bonus expires.
    
  Round 3:
    Soldier's turn:
      HP: 90/106; Temp HP: 0; Surges: 1; Surge Value: 26
      AC: 26; Action Points: 0
      Rain of Steel:
        Soldier takes 5 damage (1d10[brutal 2]; rolled 5).
        Soldier has 85 hp remaining (90 hp - 5 damage).
      Soldier Basic Attack (standard action, at_will)
        Attacks Ragnarok with 34 vs. 27 AC (1d20+17; rolled 17).
        Hits: 12 damage (2d6+5; rolled 6, 1).
        Ragnarok reacts with Unbreakable (immediate reaction, encounter):
          Damage is reduced to 3 hp (12 hp - 9 hp).
          Unbreakable has been expended.
        Ragnarok has 64 hp remaining (67 hp - 3 damage).
    Ragnarok's turn:
      HP: 64/75; Temp HP: 0; Surges: 13; Surge Value: 19
      AC: 27; Action Points: 0
      Conditions:
        Rain of Steel (stance).
        +1 defense bonus (until end of this turn).
      Crushing Surge (standard action, at_will)
        Attacks Soldier with 22 vs. 26 AC (1d20+10; rolled 12).
        Misses.
        Ragnarok gains 4 temp hp (had 0; applied 4).
      Shift (move action, at_will)
        Ragnarok gains +1 defense bonus (until end of next turn).
      +1 defense bonus expires.
    
  Round 4:
    Soldier's turn:
      HP: 85/106; Temp HP: 0; Surges: 1; Surge Value: 26
      AC: 26; Action Points: 0
      Rain of Steel:
        Soldier takes 9 damage (1d10[brutal 2]; rolled 2, 2, 9).
        Soldier has 76 hp remaining (85 hp - 9 damage).
      Soldier Basic Attack (standard action, at_will)
        Attacks Ragnarok with 26 vs. 27 AC (1d20+17; rolled 9).
        Misses.
    Ragnarok's turn:
      HP: 64/75; Temp HP: 4; Surges: 13; Surge Value: 19
      AC: 27; Action Points: 0
      Conditions:
        Rain of Steel (stance).
        +1 defense bonus (until end of this turn).
      Crushing Blow (standard action, encounter)
        Attacks Soldier with 18 vs. 26 AC (1d20+10; rolled 8).
        Misses.
        Crushing Blow has been expended.
      Shift (move action, at_will)
        Ragnarok gains +1 defense bonus (until end of next turn).
      +1 defense bonus expires.
    
  Round 5:
    Soldier's turn:
      HP: 76/106; Temp HP: 0; Surges: 1; Surge Value: 26
      AC: 26; Action Points: 0
      Rain of Steel:
        Soldier takes 4 damage (1d10[brutal 2]; rolled 4).
        Soldier has 72 hp remaining (76 hp - 4 damage).
      Soldier Basic Attack (standard action, at_will)
        Attacks Ragnarok with 35 vs. 27 AC (1d20+17; rolled 18).
        Hits: 12 damage (2d6+5; rolled 3, 4).
        Ragnarok deflects 4 damage; 8 gets through (4 temp hp - 12 damage).
        Ragnarok has 56 hp remaining (64 hp - 8 damage).
    Ragnarok's turn:
      HP: 56/75; Temp HP: 0; Surges: 13; Surge Value: 19
      AC: 27; Action Points: 0
      Conditions:
        Rain of Steel (stance).
        +1 defense bonus (until end of this turn).
      Shift (move action, at_will)
        Ragnarok gains +1 defense bonus (until end of next turn).
      Brash Strike (standard action, at_will)
        Attacks Soldier with 21 vs. 26 AC (1d20+12; rolled 9).
        Misses.
        Soldier gains combat advantage (until start of next turn).
      Second Wind (minor action, encounter)
        Ragnarok spends a healing surge (12 remaining).
        Ragnarok heals 19 hp (56 hp -> 75 hp; 0 hp wasted).
        Ragnarok gains +2 defense bonus (until end of next turn).
        Second Wind has been expended.
      +1 defense bonus expires.
    
  Round 6:
    Soldier's turn:
      HP: 72/106; Temp HP: 0; Surges: 1; Surge Value: 26
      AC: 26; Action Points: 0
      Rain of Steel:
        Soldier takes 7 damage (1d10[brutal 2]; rolled 1, 7).
        Soldier has 65 hp remaining (72 hp - 7 damage).
      Conditions:
        combat advantage (until start of next turn).
      Soldier Basic Attack (standard action, at_will)
        Attacks Ragnarok with 34 vs. 29 AC (1d20+19; rolled 15).
        Hits: 16 damage (2d6+5; rolled 6, 5).
        Ragnarok has 59 hp remaining (75 hp - 16 damage).
    Ragnarok's turn:
      HP: 59/75; Temp HP: 0; Surges: 12; Surge Value: 19
      AC: 29; Action Points: 0
      combat advantage expires.
      Conditions:
        Rain of Steel (stance).
        +1 defense bonus (until end of this turn).
        +2 defense bonus (until end of this turn).
      Crushing Surge (standard action, at_will)
        Attacks Soldier with 30 vs. 26 AC (1d20+10; rolled 20).
        Crits: 22 damage (1d10[brutal 2, max]+9 + 1d12; rolled max + 3).
        Soldier has 43 hp remaining (65 hp - 22 damage).
        Ragnarok gains 10 temp hp (had 0; applied 10).
      Shift (move action, at_will)
        Ragnarok gains +1 defense bonus (until end of next turn).
      +1 defense bonus expires.
      +2 defense bonus expires.
    
  Round 7:
    Soldier's turn:
      HP: 43/106; Temp HP: 0; Surges: 1; Surge Value: 26
      AC: 26; Action Points: 0
      Rain of Steel:
        Soldier takes 4 damage (1d10[brutal 2]; rolled 4).
        Soldier has 39 hp remaining (43 hp - 4 damage).
      Soldier Basic Attack (standard action, at_will)
        Attacks Ragnarok with 32 vs. 27 AC (1d20+17; rolled 15).
        Hits: 12 damage (2d6+5; rolled 6, 1).
        Ragnarok deflects 10 damage; 2 gets through (10 temp hp - 12 damage).
        Ragnarok has 57 hp remaining (59 hp - 2 damage).
    Ragnarok's turn:
      HP: 57/75; Temp HP: 0; Surges: 12; Surge Value: 19
      AC: 27; Action Points: 0
      Conditions:
        Rain of Steel (stance).
        +1 defense bonus (until end of this turn).
      Brash Strike (standard action, at_will)
        Attacks Soldier with 17 vs. 26 AC (1d20+12; rolled 5).
        Misses.
        Soldier gains combat advantage (until start of next turn).
      Shift (move action, at_will)
        Ragnarok gains +1 defense bonus (until end of next turn).
      +1 defense bonus expires.
    
  Round 8:
    Soldier's turn:
      HP: 39/106; Temp HP: 0; Surges: 1; Surge Value: 26
      AC: 26; Action Points: 0
      Rain of Steel:
        Soldier takes 7 damage (1d10[brutal 2]; rolled 7).
        Soldier has 32 hp remaining (39 hp - 7 damage).
      Conditions:
        combat advantage (until start of next turn).
      Soldier Basic Attack (standard action, at_will)
        Attacks Ragnarok with 25 vs. 27 AC (1d20+19; rolled 6).
        Misses.
    Ragnarok's turn:
      HP: 57/75; Temp HP: 0; Surges: 12; Surge Value: 19
      AC: 27; Action Points: 0
      combat advantage expires.
      Conditions:
        Rain of Steel (stance).
        +1 defense bonus (until end of this turn).
      Shift (move action, at_will)
        Ragnarok gains +1 defense bonus (until end of next turn).
      Brash Strike (standard action, at_will)
        Attacks Soldier with 14 vs. 26 AC (1d20+12; rolled 2).
        Misses.
        Soldier gains combat advantage (until start of next turn).
      +1 defense bonus expires.
    
  Round 9:
    Soldier's turn:
      HP: 32/106; Temp HP: 0; Surges: 1; Surge Value: 26
      AC: 26; Action Points: 0
      Rain of Steel:
        Soldier takes 9 damage (1d10[brutal 2]; rolled 9).
        Soldier has 23 hp remaining (32 hp - 9 damage).
      Conditions:
        combat advantage (until start of next turn).
      Soldier Basic Attack (standard action, at_will)
        Attacks Ragnarok with 32 vs. 27 AC (1d20+19; rolled 13).
        Hits: 11 damage (2d6+5; rolled 5, 1).
        Ragnarok has 46 hp remaining (57 hp - 11 damage).
    Ragnarok's turn:
      HP: 46/75; Temp HP: 0; Surges: 12; Surge Value: 19
      AC: 27; Action Points: 0
      combat advantage expires.
      Conditions:
        Rain of Steel (stance).
        +1 defense bonus (until end of this turn).
      Crushing Surge (standard action, at_will)
        Attacks Soldier with 11 vs. 26 AC (1d20+10; rolled 1).
        Misses.
        Ragnarok gains 4 temp hp (had 0; applied 4).
      Shift (move action, at_will)
        Ragnarok gains +1 defense bonus (until end of next turn).
      +1 defense bonus expires.
    
  Round 10:
    Soldier's turn:
      HP: 23/106; Temp HP: 0; Surges: 1; Surge Value: 26
      AC: 26; Action Points: 0
      Rain of Steel:
        Soldier takes 10 damage (1d10[brutal 2]; rolled 10).
        Soldier has 13 hp remaining (23 hp - 10 damage).
      Soldier Basic Attack (standard action, at_will)
        Attacks Ragnarok with 28 vs. 27 AC (1d20+17; rolled 11).
        Hits: 14 damage (2d6+5; rolled 4, 5).
        Ragnarok deflects 4 damage; 10 gets through (4 temp hp - 14 damage).
        Ragnarok has 36 hp remaining (46 hp - 10 damage).
    Ragnarok's turn:
      HP: 36/75; Temp HP: 0; Surges: 12; Surge Value: 19
      AC: 27; Action Points: 0
      Conditions:
        Rain of Steel (stance).
        +1 defense bonus (until end of this turn).
      Crushing Surge (standard action, at_will)
        Attacks Soldier with 21 vs. 26 AC (1d20+10; rolled 11).
        Misses.
        Ragnarok gains 4 temp hp (had 0; applied 4).
      Shift (move action, at_will)
        Ragnarok gains +1 defense bonus (until end of next turn).
      Boundless Endurance (minor action, daily)
        Ragnarok gains regen 6 hp when bloodied (stance).
        Rain of Steel expires.
        Boundless Endurance has been expended.
      +1 defense bonus expires.
    
  Round 11:
    Soldier's turn:
      HP: 13/106; Temp HP: 0; Surges: 1; Surge Value: 26
      AC: 26; Action Points: 0
      Soldier Basic Attack (standard action, at_will)
        Attacks Ragnarok with 31 vs. 27 AC (1d20+17; rolled 14).
        Hits: 10 damage (2d6+5; rolled 2, 3).
        Ragnarok deflects 4 damage; 6 gets through (4 temp hp - 10 damage).
        Ragnarok has 30 hp remaining (36 hp - 6 damage).
    Ragnarok's turn:
      HP: 30/75; Temp HP: 0; Surges: 12; Surge Value: 19
      AC: 27; Action Points: 0
      Conditions:
        +1 defense bonus (until end of this turn).
        regen 6 hp when bloodied (stance).
      Ragnarok heals 6 hp (30 hp -> 36 hp; 0 hp wasted).
      Shift (move action, at_will)
        Ragnarok gains +1 defense bonus (until end of next turn).
      Crushing Surge (standard action, at_will)
        Attacks Soldier with 28 vs. 26 AC (1d20+10; rolled 18).
        Hits: 12 damage (1d10[brutal 2]+9; rolled 3).
        Soldier has 1 hp remaining (13 hp - 12 damage).
        Ragnarok gains 10 temp hp (had 0; applied 10).
      +1 defense bonus expires.
    
  Round 12:
    Soldier's turn:
      HP: 1/106; Temp HP: 0; Surges: 1; Surge Value: 26
      AC: 26; Action Points: 0
      Soldier Basic Attack (standard action, at_will)
        Attacks Ragnarok with 23 vs. 27 AC (1d20+17; rolled 6).
        Misses.
    Ragnarok's turn:
      HP: 36/75; Temp HP: 10; Surges: 12; Surge Value: 19
      AC: 27; Action Points: 0
      Conditions:
        regen 6 hp when bloodied (stance).
        +1 defense bonus (until end of this turn).
      Ragnarok heals 6 hp (36 hp -> 42 hp; 0 hp wasted).
      Shift (move action, at_will)
        Ragnarok gains +1 defense bonus (until end of next turn).
      Brash Strike (standard action, at_will)
        Attacks Soldier with 31 vs. 26 AC (1d20+12; rolled 19).
        Hits: 19 damage (1d10[brutal 2]+13; rolled 6).
        Soldier has -18 hp remaining (1 hp - 19 damage).
        Ragnarok gains 0 temp hp (had 10; applied 4).
        Soldier gains combat advantage (until start of next turn).
      +1 defense bonus expires.
    Soldier has died!
    
  Heroes win!
  Ragnarok takes a short rest.
    Ragnarok has 42 hp; wants at least 66 hp (maximum is 75 hp).
      Ragnarok spends a healing surge (11 remaining).
      Ragnarok heals 19 hp (42 hp -> 61 hp; 0 hp wasted).
      Ragnarok spends a healing surge (10 remaining).
      Ragnarok heals 19 hp (61 hp -> 75 hp; 5 hp wasted).
    Temporary hit points expire.
    Powers recharge:
      Distracting Spate recharges.
      Crushing Blow recharges.
      Unbreakable recharges.
      Griffons Wrath recharges.
      Spend Action Point recharges.
      Second Wind recharges.
    Conditions expire:
      Regen 6 hp when bloodied expires.
      +1 defense bonus expires.
  
FIGHT #2: Level 7 Ragnarok VS. Level 7 Soldier
  Roll initiative!
    Ragnarok rolls 15 initiative (1d20+4; rolled 11).
    Soldier rolls 11 initiative (1d20+8; rolled 3).
    Initiative order: 
      Ragnarok
      Soldier
  
  Round 1:
    Ragnarok's turn:
      HP: 75/75; Temp HP: 0; Surges: 10; Surge Value: 19
      AC: 26; Action Points: 0
      Crushing Blow (standard action, encounter)
        Attacks Soldier with 18 vs. 23 AC (1d20+10; rolled 8).
        Misses.
        Crushing Blow has been expended.
      Shift (move action, at_will)
        Ragnarok gains +1 defense bonus (until end of next turn).
    Soldier's turn:
      HP: 80/80; Temp HP: 0; Surges: 1; Surge Value: 20
      AC: 23; Action Points: 0
      Soldier Basic Attack (standard action, at_will)
        Attacks Ragnarok with 20 vs. 27 AC (1d20+14; rolled 6).
        Misses.
    
  Round 2:
    Ragnarok's turn:
      HP: 75/75; Temp HP: 0; Surges: 10; Surge Value: 19
      AC: 27; Action Points: 0
      Conditions:
        +1 defense bonus (until end of this turn).
      Crushing Surge (standard action, at_will)
        Attacks Soldier with 15 vs. 23 AC (1d20+10; rolled 5).
        Misses.
        Ragnarok gains 4 temp hp (had 0; applied 4).
      Shift (move action, at_will)
        Ragnarok gains +1 defense bonus (until end of next turn).
      +1 defense bonus expires.
    Soldier's turn:
      HP: 80/80; Temp HP: 0; Surges: 1; Surge Value: 20
      AC: 23; Action Points: 0
      Soldier Encounter Attack (standard action, encounter)
        Attacks Ragnarok with 17 vs. 27 AC (1d20+14; rolled 3).
        Misses.
        Soldier Encounter Attack has been expended.
    
  Round 3:
    Ragnarok's turn:
      HP: 75/75; Temp HP: 4; Surges: 10; Surge Value: 19
      AC: 27; Action Points: 0
      Conditions:
        +1 defense bonus (until end of this turn).
      Brash Strike (standard action, at_will)
        Attacks Soldier with 19 vs. 23 AC (1d20+12; rolled 7).
        Misses.
        Soldier gains combat advantage (until start of next turn).
      Shift (move action, at_will)
        Ragnarok gains +1 defense bonus (until end of next turn).
      +1 defense bonus expires.
    Soldier's turn:
      HP: 80/80; Temp HP: 0; Surges: 1; Surge Value: 20
      AC: 23; Action Points: 0
      Conditions:
        combat advantage (until start of next turn).
      Soldier Basic Attack (standard action, at_will)
        Attacks Ragnarok with 23 vs. 27 AC (1d20+16; rolled 7).
        Misses.
    
  Round 4:
    Ragnarok's turn:
      HP: 75/75; Temp HP: 4; Surges: 10; Surge Value: 19
      AC: 27; Action Points: 0
      combat advantage expires.
      Conditions:
        +1 defense bonus (until end of this turn).
      Brash Strike (standard action, at_will)
        Attacks Soldier with 28 vs. 23 AC (1d20+12; rolled 16).
        Hits: 17 damage (1d10[brutal 2]+13; rolled 4).
        Soldier has 63 hp remaining (80 hp - 17 damage).
        Ragnarok gains 0 temp hp (had 4; applied 4).
        Soldier gains combat advantage (until start of next turn).
      Shift (move action, at_will)
        Ragnarok gains +1 defense bonus (until end of next turn).
      +1 defense bonus expires.
    Soldier's turn:
      HP: 63/80; Temp HP: 0; Surges: 1; Surge Value: 20
      AC: 23; Action Points: 0
      Conditions:
        combat advantage (until start of next turn).
      Soldier Basic Attack (standard action, at_will)
        Attacks Ragnarok with 34 vs. 27 AC (1d20+16; rolled 18).
        Hits: 12 damage (2d6+5; rolled 1, 6).
        Ragnarok deflects 4 damage; 8 gets through (4 temp hp - 12 damage).
        Ragnarok has 67 hp remaining (75 hp - 8 damage).
    
  Round 5:
    Ragnarok's turn:
      HP: 67/75; Temp HP: 0; Surges: 10; Surge Value: 19
      AC: 27; Action Points: 0
      combat advantage expires.
      Conditions:
        +1 defense bonus (until end of this turn).
      Griffons Wrath (standard action, encounter)
        Attacks Soldier with 13 vs. 23 AC (1d20+10; rolled 3).
        Misses.
        Griffons Wrath has been expended.
      Shift (move action, at_will)
        Ragnarok gains +1 defense bonus (until end of next turn).
      +1 defense bonus expires.
    Soldier's turn:
      HP: 63/80; Temp HP: 0; Surges: 1; Surge Value: 20
      AC: 23; Action Points: 0
      Soldier Basic Attack (standard action, at_will)
        Attacks Ragnarok with 24 vs. 27 AC (1d20+14; rolled 10).
        Misses.
    
  Round 6:
    Ragnarok's turn:
      HP: 67/75; Temp HP: 0; Surges: 10; Surge Value: 19
      AC: 27; Action Points: 0
      Conditions:
        +1 defense bonus (until end of this turn).
      Distracting Spate (standard action, encounter)
        Attacks Soldier with 23 vs. 23 AC (1d20+10; rolled 13).
        Hits: 19 damage (2d10[brutal 2]+9; rolled 4, 1, 1, 6).
        Soldier has 44 hp remaining (63 hp - 19 damage).
        Ragnarok gains 4 temp hp (had 0; applied 4).
        Ragnarok gains combat advantage (until end of next turn).
        Distracting Spate has been expended.
      Shift (move action, at_will)
        Ragnarok gains +1 defense bonus (until end of next turn).
      +1 defense bonus expires.
    Soldier's turn:
      HP: 44/80; Temp HP: 0; Surges: 1; Surge Value: 20
      AC: 23; Action Points: 0
      Soldier Basic Attack (standard action, at_will)
        Attacks Ragnarok with 31 vs. 27 AC (1d20+14; rolled 17).
        Hits: 13 damage (2d6+5; rolled 4, 4).
        Ragnarok reacts with Unbreakable (immediate reaction, encounter):
          Damage is reduced to 4 hp (13 hp - 9 hp).
          Unbreakable has been expended.
        Ragnarok deflects 4 damage; 0 gets through (4 temp hp - 4 damage).
        Ragnarok has 67 hp remaining (67 hp - 0 damage).
    
  Round 7:
    Ragnarok's turn:
      HP: 67/75; Temp HP: 0; Surges: 10; Surge Value: 19
      AC: 27; Action Points: 0
      Conditions:
        combat advantage (until end of this turn).
        +1 defense bonus (until end of this turn).
      Crushing Surge (standard action, at_will)
        Attacks Soldier with 26 vs. 23 AC (1d20+12; rolled 14).
        Hits: 17 damage (1d10[brutal 2]+9; rolled 8).
        Soldier has 27 hp remaining (44 hp - 17 damage).
        Ragnarok gains 10 temp hp (had 0; applied 10).
      Shift (move action, at_will)
        Ragnarok gains +1 defense bonus (until end of next turn).
      combat advantage expires.
      +1 defense bonus expires.
    Soldier's turn:
      HP: 27/80; Temp HP: 0; Surges: 1; Surge Value: 20
      AC: 23; Action Points: 0
      Soldier Basic Attack (standard action, at_will)
        Attacks Ragnarok with 33 vs. 27 AC (1d20+14; rolled 19).
        Hits: 12 damage (2d6+5; rolled 4, 3).
        Ragnarok deflects 10 damage; 2 gets through (10 temp hp - 12 damage).
        Ragnarok has 65 hp remaining (67 hp - 2 damage).
    
  Round 8:
    Ragnarok's turn:
      HP: 65/75; Temp HP: 0; Surges: 10; Surge Value: 19
      AC: 27; Action Points: 0
      Conditions:
        +1 defense bonus (until end of this turn).
      Crushing Surge (standard action, at_will)
        Attacks Soldier with 22 vs. 23 AC (1d20+10; rolled 12).
        Misses.
        Ragnarok gains 4 temp hp (had 0; applied 4).
      Shift (move action, at_will)
        Ragnarok gains +1 defense bonus (until end of next turn).
      +1 defense bonus expires.
    Soldier's turn:
      HP: 27/80; Temp HP: 0; Surges: 1; Surge Value: 20
      AC: 23; Action Points: 0
      Soldier Basic Attack (standard action, at_will)
        Attacks Ragnarok with 24 vs. 27 AC (1d20+14; rolled 10).
        Misses.
    
  Round 9:
    Ragnarok's turn:
      HP: 65/75; Temp HP: 4; Surges: 10; Surge Value: 19
      AC: 27; Action Points: 0
      Conditions:
        +1 defense bonus (until end of this turn).
      Shift (move action, at_will)
        Ragnarok gains +1 defense bonus (until end of next turn).
      Brash Strike (standard action, at_will)
        Attacks Soldier with 15 vs. 23 AC (1d20+12; rolled 3).
        Misses.
        Soldier gains combat advantage (until start of next turn).
      +1 defense bonus expires.
    Soldier's turn:
      HP: 27/80; Temp HP: 0; Surges: 1; Surge Value: 20
      AC: 23; Action Points: 0
      Conditions:
        combat advantage (until start of next turn).
      Soldier Basic Attack (standard action, at_will)
        Attacks Ragnarok with 21 vs. 27 AC (1d20+16; rolled 5).
        Misses.
    
  Round 10:
    Ragnarok's turn:
      HP: 65/75; Temp HP: 4; Surges: 10; Surge Value: 19
      AC: 27; Action Points: 0
      combat advantage expires.
      Conditions:
        +1 defense bonus (until end of this turn).
      Brash Strike (standard action, at_will)
        Attacks Soldier with 28 vs. 23 AC (1d20+12; rolled 16).
        Hits: 18 damage (1d10[brutal 2]+13; rolled 1, 5).
        Soldier has 9 hp remaining (27 hp - 18 damage).
        Ragnarok gains 0 temp hp (had 4; applied 4).
        Soldier gains combat advantage (until start of next turn).
      Shift (move action, at_will)
        Ragnarok gains +1 defense bonus (until end of next turn).
      +1 defense bonus expires.
    Soldier's turn:
      HP: 9/80; Temp HP: 0; Surges: 1; Surge Value: 20
      AC: 23; Action Points: 0
      Conditions:
        combat advantage (until start of next turn).
      Soldier Basic Attack (standard action, at_will)
        Attacks Ragnarok with 17 vs. 27 AC (1d20+16; rolled 1).
        Misses.
    
  Round 11:
    Ragnarok's turn:
      HP: 65/75; Temp HP: 4; Surges: 10; Surge Value: 19
      AC: 27; Action Points: 0
      combat advantage expires.
      Conditions:
        +1 defense bonus (until end of this turn).
      Brash Strike (standard action, at_will)
        Attacks Soldier with 31 vs. 23 AC (1d20+12; rolled 19).
        Hits: 22 damage (1d10[brutal 2]+13; rolled 2, 9).
        Soldier has -13 hp remaining (9 hp - 22 damage).
        Ragnarok gains 0 temp hp (had 4; applied 4).
        Soldier gains combat advantage (until start of next turn).
      +1 defense bonus expires.
    Soldier has died!
    
  Heroes win!
  Ragnarok takes a short rest.
    Ragnarok has 65 hp; wants at least 66 hp (maximum is 75 hp).
      Ragnarok spends a healing surge (9 remaining).
      Ragnarok heals 19 hp (65 hp -> 75 hp; 9 hp wasted).
    Temporary hit points expire.
    Powers recharge:
      Distracting Spate recharges.
      Crushing Blow recharges.
      Unbreakable recharges.
      Griffons Wrath recharges.
    Milestone:
      Ragnarok gains an action point.
      Meliorating Layered Plate Armor +2: enhancement increases to +3.
  
FIGHT #3: Level 7 Ragnarok VS. Level 9 Soldier
  Roll initiative!
    Ragnarok rolls 24 initiative (1d20+4; rolled 20).
    Soldier rolls 29 initiative (1d20+9; rolled 20).
    Initiative order: 
      Soldier
      Ragnarok
  
  Round 1:
    Soldier's turn:
      HP: 97/97; Temp HP: 0; Surges: 1; Surge Value: 24
      AC: 25; Action Points: 0
      Soldier Encounter Attack (standard action, encounter)
        Attacks Ragnarok with 31 vs. 27 AC (1d20+16; rolled 15).
        Hits: 21 damage (3d10+5; rolled 4, 3, 9).
        Ragnarok reacts with Unbreakable (immediate reaction, encounter):
          Damage is reduced to 12 hp (21 hp - 9 hp).
          Unbreakable has been expended.
        Ragnarok has 63 hp remaining (75 hp - 12 damage).
        Soldier Encounter Attack has been expended.
    Ragnarok's turn:
      HP: 63/75; Temp HP: 0; Surges: 9; Surge Value: 19
      AC: 27; Action Points: 1
      Shift (move action, at_will)
        Ragnarok gains +1 defense bonus (until end of next turn).
      Crushing Surge (standard action, at_will)
        Attacks Soldier with 14 vs. 25 AC (1d20+10; rolled 4).
        Misses.
        Ragnarok gains 4 temp hp (had 0; applied 4).
      Spend Action Point (free action, encounter)
        Ragnarok spends an action point (0 remaining).
        Ragnarok gains a standard action.
        Spend Action Point has been expended.
      Crushing Blow (standard action, encounter)
        Attacks Soldier with 22 vs. 25 AC (1d20+10; rolled 12).
        Misses.
        Crushing Blow has been expended.
    
  Round 2:
    Soldier's turn:
      HP: 97/97; Temp HP: 0; Surges: 1; Surge Value: 24
      AC: 25; Action Points: 0
      Soldier Basic Attack (standard action, at_will)
        Attacks Ragnarok with 31 vs. 28 AC (1d20+16; rolled 15).
        Hits: 17 damage (2d6+5; rolled 6, 6).
        Ragnarok deflects 4 damage; 13 gets through (4 temp hp - 17 damage).
        Ragnarok has 50 hp remaining (63 hp - 13 damage).
    Ragnarok's turn:
      HP: 50/75; Temp HP: 0; Surges: 9; Surge Value: 19
      AC: 28; Action Points: 0
      Conditions:
        +1 defense bonus (until end of this turn).
      Crushing Surge (standard action, at_will)
        Attacks Soldier with 20 vs. 25 AC (1d20+10; rolled 10).
        Misses.
        Ragnarok gains 4 temp hp (had 0; applied 4).
      Shift (move action, at_will)
        Ragnarok gains +1 defense bonus (until end of next turn).
      Second Wind (minor action, encounter)
        Ragnarok spends a healing surge (8 remaining).
        Ragnarok heals 19 hp (50 hp -> 69 hp; 0 hp wasted).
        Ragnarok gains +2 defense bonus (until end of next turn).
        Second Wind has been expended.
      +1 defense bonus expires.
    
  Round 3:
    Soldier's turn:
      HP: 97/97; Temp HP: 0; Surges: 1; Surge Value: 24
      AC: 25; Action Points: 0
      Soldier Basic Attack (standard action, at_will)
        Attacks Ragnarok with 17 vs. 30 AC (1d20+16; rolled 1).
        Misses.
    Ragnarok's turn:
      HP: 69/75; Temp HP: 4; Surges: 8; Surge Value: 19
      AC: 30; Action Points: 0
      Conditions:
        +1 defense bonus (until end of this turn).
        +2 defense bonus (until end of this turn).
      Distracting Spate (standard action, encounter)
        Attacks Soldier with 18 vs. 25 AC (1d20+10; rolled 8).
        Misses.
        Distracting Spate has been expended.
      Shift (move action, at_will)
        Ragnarok gains +1 defense bonus (until end of next turn).
      +1 defense bonus expires.
      +2 defense bonus expires.
    
  Round 4:
    Soldier's turn:
      HP: 97/97; Temp HP: 0; Surges: 1; Surge Value: 24
      AC: 25; Action Points: 0
      Soldier Basic Attack (standard action, at_will)
        Attacks Ragnarok with 30 vs. 28 AC (1d20+16; rolled 14).
        Hits: 13 damage (2d6+5; rolled 4, 4).
        Ragnarok deflects 4 damage; 9 gets through (4 temp hp - 13 damage).
        Ragnarok has 60 hp remaining (69 hp - 9 damage).
    Ragnarok's turn:
      HP: 60/75; Temp HP: 0; Surges: 8; Surge Value: 19
      AC: 28; Action Points: 0
      Conditions:
        +1 defense bonus (until end of this turn).
      Crushing Surge (standard action, at_will)
        Attacks Soldier with 17 vs. 25 AC (1d20+10; rolled 7).
        Misses.
        Ragnarok gains 4 temp hp (had 0; applied 4).
      Shift (move action, at_will)
        Ragnarok gains +1 defense bonus (until end of next turn).
      +1 defense bonus expires.
    
  Round 5:
    Soldier's turn:
      HP: 97/97; Temp HP: 0; Surges: 1; Surge Value: 24
      AC: 25; Action Points: 0
      Soldier Basic Attack (standard action, at_will)
        Attacks Ragnarok with 19 vs. 28 AC (1d20+16; rolled 3).
        Misses.
    Ragnarok's turn:
      HP: 60/75; Temp HP: 4; Surges: 8; Surge Value: 19
      AC: 28; Action Points: 0
      Conditions:
        +1 defense bonus (until end of this turn).
      Griffons Wrath (standard action, encounter)
        Attacks Soldier with 17 vs. 25 AC (1d20+10; rolled 7).
        Misses.
        Griffons Wrath has been expended.
      Shift (move action, at_will)
        Ragnarok gains +1 defense bonus (until end of next turn).
      +1 defense bonus expires.
    
  Round 6:
    Soldier's turn:
      HP: 97/97; Temp HP: 0; Surges: 1; Surge Value: 24
      AC: 25; Action Points: 0
      Soldier Basic Attack (standard action, at_will)
        Attacks Ragnarok with 28 vs. 28 AC (1d20+16; rolled 12).
        Hits: 12 damage (2d6+5; rolled 5, 2).
        Ragnarok deflects 4 damage; 8 gets through (4 temp hp - 12 damage).
        Ragnarok has 52 hp remaining (60 hp - 8 damage).
    Ragnarok's turn:
      HP: 52/75; Temp HP: 0; Surges: 8; Surge Value: 19
      AC: 28; Action Points: 0
      Conditions:
        +1 defense bonus (until end of this turn).
      Shift (move action, at_will)
        Ragnarok gains +1 defense bonus (until end of next turn).
      Brash Strike (standard action, at_will)
        Attacks Soldier with 23 vs. 25 AC (1d20+12; rolled 11).
        Misses.
        Soldier gains combat advantage (until start of next turn).
      +1 defense bonus expires.
    
  Round 7:
    Soldier's turn:
      HP: 97/97; Temp HP: 0; Surges: 1; Surge Value: 24
      AC: 25; Action Points: 0
      Conditions:
        combat advantage (until start of next turn).
      Soldier Basic Attack (standard action, at_will)
        Attacks Ragnarok with 28 vs. 28 AC (1d20+18; rolled 10).
        Hits: 13 damage (2d6+5; rolled 4, 4).
        Ragnarok has 39 hp remaining (52 hp - 13 damage).
    Ragnarok's turn:
      HP: 39/75; Temp HP: 0; Surges: 8; Surge Value: 19
      AC: 28; Action Points: 0
      combat advantage expires.
      Conditions:
        +1 defense bonus (until end of this turn).
      Shift (move action, at_will)
        Ragnarok gains +1 defense bonus (until end of next turn).
      Crushing Surge (standard action, at_will)
        Attacks Soldier with 27 vs. 25 AC (1d20+10; rolled 17).
        Hits: 16 damage (1d10[brutal 2]+9; rolled 7).
        Soldier has 81 hp remaining (97 hp - 16 damage).
        Ragnarok gains 10 temp hp (had 0; applied 10).
      +1 defense bonus expires.
    
  Round 8:
    Soldier's turn:
      HP: 81/97; Temp HP: 0; Surges: 1; Surge Value: 24
      AC: 25; Action Points: 0
      Soldier Basic Attack (standard action, at_will)
        Attacks Ragnarok with 29 vs. 28 AC (1d20+16; rolled 13).
        Hits: 9 damage (2d6+5; rolled 2, 2).
        Ragnarok deflects 9 damage; 0 gets through (10 temp hp - 9 damage).
        Ragnarok has 39 hp remaining (39 hp - 0 damage).
    Ragnarok's turn:
      HP: 39/75; Temp HP: 1; Surges: 8; Surge Value: 19
      AC: 28; Action Points: 0
      Conditions:
        +1 defense bonus (until end of this turn).
      Brash Strike (standard action, at_will)
        Attacks Soldier with 24 vs. 25 AC (1d20+12; rolled 12).
        Misses.
        Soldier gains combat advantage (until start of next turn).
      Shift (move action, at_will)
        Ragnarok gains +1 defense bonus (until end of next turn).
      +1 defense bonus expires.
    
  Round 9:
    Soldier's turn:
      HP: 81/97; Temp HP: 0; Surges: 1; Surge Value: 24
      AC: 25; Action Points: 0
      Conditions:
        combat advantage (until start of next turn).
      Soldier Basic Attack (standard action, at_will)
        Attacks Ragnarok with 24 vs. 28 AC (1d20+18; rolled 6).
        Misses.
    Ragnarok's turn:
      HP: 39/75; Temp HP: 1; Surges: 8; Surge Value: 19
      AC: 28; Action Points: 0
      combat advantage expires.
      Conditions:
        +1 defense bonus (until end of this turn).
      Shift (move action, at_will)
        Ragnarok gains +1 defense bonus (until end of next turn).
      Brash Strike (standard action, at_will)
        Attacks Soldier with 14 vs. 25 AC (1d20+12; rolled 2).
        Misses.
        Soldier gains combat advantage (until start of next turn).
      +1 defense bonus expires.
    
  Round 10:
    Soldier's turn:
      HP: 81/97; Temp HP: 0; Surges: 1; Surge Value: 24
      AC: 25; Action Points: 0
      Conditions:
        combat advantage (until start of next turn).
      Soldier Basic Attack (standard action, at_will)
        Attacks Ragnarok with 30 vs. 28 AC (1d20+18; rolled 12).
        Hits: 13 damage (2d6+5; rolled 3, 5).
        Ragnarok deflects 1 damage; 12 gets through (1 temp hp - 13 damage).
        Ragnarok has 27 hp remaining (39 hp - 12 damage).
    Ragnarok's turn:
      HP: 27/75; Temp HP: 0; Surges: 8; Surge Value: 19
      AC: 28; Action Points: 0
      combat advantage expires.
      Conditions:
        +1 defense bonus (until end of this turn).
      Shift (move action, at_will)
        Ragnarok gains +1 defense bonus (until end of next turn).
      Crushing Surge (standard action, at_will)
        Attacks Soldier with 22 vs. 25 AC (1d20+10; rolled 12).
        Misses.
        Ragnarok gains 4 temp hp (had 0; applied 4).
      +1 defense bonus expires.
    
  Round 11:
    Soldier's turn:
      HP: 81/97; Temp HP: 0; Surges: 1; Surge Value: 24
      AC: 25; Action Points: 0
      Soldier Basic Attack (standard action, at_will)
        Attacks Ragnarok with 17 vs. 28 AC (1d20+16; rolled 1).
        Misses.
    Ragnarok's turn:
      HP: 27/75; Temp HP: 4; Surges: 8; Surge Value: 19
      AC: 28; Action Points: 0
      Conditions:
        +1 defense bonus (until end of this turn).
      Brash Strike (standard action, at_will)
        Attacks Soldier with 14 vs. 25 AC (1d20+12; rolled 2).
        Misses.
        Soldier gains combat advantage (until start of next turn).
      Shift (move action, at_will)
        Ragnarok gains +1 defense bonus (until end of next turn).
      +1 defense bonus expires.
    
  Round 12:
    Soldier's turn:
      HP: 81/97; Temp HP: 0; Surges: 1; Surge Value: 24
      AC: 25; Action Points: 0
      Conditions:
        combat advantage (until start of next turn).
      Soldier Basic Attack (standard action, at_will)
        Attacks Ragnarok with 36 vs. 28 AC (1d20+18; rolled 18).
        Hits: 12 damage (2d6+5; rolled 2, 5).
        Ragnarok deflects 4 damage; 8 gets through (4 temp hp - 12 damage).
        Ragnarok has 19 hp remaining (27 hp - 8 damage).
    Ragnarok's turn:
      HP: 19/75; Temp HP: 0; Surges: 8; Surge Value: 19
      AC: 28; Action Points: 0
      combat advantage expires.
      Conditions:
        +1 defense bonus (until end of this turn).
      Crushing Surge (standard action, at_will)
        Attacks Soldier with 13 vs. 25 AC (1d20+10; rolled 3).
        Misses.
        Ragnarok gains 4 temp hp (had 0; applied 4).
      Shift (move action, at_will)
        Ragnarok gains +1 defense bonus (until end of next turn).
      +1 defense bonus expires.
    
  Round 13:
    Soldier's turn:
      HP: 81/97; Temp HP: 0; Surges: 1; Surge Value: 24
      AC: 25; Action Points: 0
      Soldier Basic Attack (standard action, at_will)
        Attacks Ragnarok with 35 vs. 28 AC (1d20+16; rolled 19).
        Hits: 13 damage (2d6+5; rolled 6, 2).
        Ragnarok deflects 4 damage; 9 gets through (4 temp hp - 13 damage).
        Ragnarok has 10 hp remaining (19 hp - 9 damage).
    Ragnarok's turn:
      HP: 10/75; Temp HP: 0; Surges: 8; Surge Value: 19
      AC: 28; Action Points: 0
      Conditions:
        +1 defense bonus (until end of this turn).
      Crushing Surge (standard action, at_will)
        Attacks Soldier with 21 vs. 25 AC (1d20+10; rolled 11).
        Misses.
        Ragnarok gains 4 temp hp (had 0; applied 4).
      Shift (move action, at_will)
        Ragnarok gains +1 defense bonus (until end of next turn).
      +1 defense bonus expires.
    
  Round 14:
    Soldier's turn:
      HP: 81/97; Temp HP: 0; Surges: 1; Surge Value: 24
      AC: 25; Action Points: 0
      Soldier Basic Attack (standard action, at_will)
        Attacks Ragnarok with 31 vs. 28 AC (1d20+16; rolled 15).
        Hits: 12 damage (2d6+5; rolled 3, 4).
        Ragnarok deflects 4 damage; 8 gets through (4 temp hp - 12 damage).
        Ragnarok has 2 hp remaining (10 hp - 8 damage).
    Ragnarok's turn:
      HP: 2/75; Temp HP: 0; Surges: 8; Surge Value: 19
      AC: 28; Action Points: 0
      Conditions:
        +1 defense bonus (until end of this turn).
      Crushing Surge (standard action, at_will)
        Attacks Soldier with 26 vs. 25 AC (1d20+10; rolled 16).
        Hits: 12 damage (1d10[brutal 2]+9; rolled 3).
        Soldier has 69 hp remaining (81 hp - 12 damage).
        Ragnarok gains 10 temp hp (had 0; applied 10).
      Shift (move action, at_will)
        Ragnarok gains +1 defense bonus (until end of next turn).
      +1 defense bonus expires.
    
  Round 15:
    Soldier's turn:
      HP: 69/97; Temp HP: 0; Surges: 1; Surge Value: 24
      AC: 25; Action Points: 0
      Soldier Basic Attack (standard action, at_will)
        Attacks Ragnarok with 22 vs. 28 AC (1d20+16; rolled 6).
        Misses.
    Ragnarok's turn:
      HP: 2/75; Temp HP: 10; Surges: 8; Surge Value: 19
      AC: 28; Action Points: 0
      Conditions:
        +1 defense bonus (until end of this turn).
      Shift (move action, at_will)
        Ragnarok gains +1 defense bonus (until end of next turn).
      Brash Strike (standard action, at_will)
        Attacks Soldier with 13 vs. 25 AC (1d20+12; rolled 1).
        Misses.
        Soldier gains combat advantage (until start of next turn).
      +1 defense bonus expires.
    
  Round 16:
    Soldier's turn:
      HP: 69/97; Temp HP: 0; Surges: 1; Surge Value: 24
      AC: 25; Action Points: 0
      Conditions:
        combat advantage (until start of next turn).
      Soldier Basic Attack (standard action, at_will)
        Attacks Ragnarok with 23 vs. 28 AC (1d20+18; rolled 5).
        Misses.
    Ragnarok's turn:
      HP: 2/75; Temp HP: 10; Surges: 8; Surge Value: 19
      AC: 28; Action Points: 0
      combat advantage expires.
      Conditions:
        +1 defense bonus (until end of this turn).
      Shift (move action, at_will)
        Ragnarok gains +1 defense bonus (until end of next turn).
      Brash Strike (standard action, at_will)
        Attacks Soldier with 23 vs. 25 AC (1d20+12; rolled 11).
        Misses.
        Soldier gains combat advantage (until start of next turn).
      +1 defense bonus expires.
    
  Round 17:
    Soldier's turn:
      HP: 69/97; Temp HP: 0; Surges: 1; Surge Value: 24
      AC: 25; Action Points: 0
      Conditions:
        combat advantage (until start of next turn).
      Soldier Basic Attack (standard action, at_will)
        Attacks Ragnarok with 36 vs. 28 AC (1d20+18; rolled 18).
        Hits: 14 damage (2d6+5; rolled 5, 4).
        Ragnarok deflects 10 damage; 4 gets through (10 temp hp - 14 damage).
        Ragnarok has -2 hp remaining (2 hp - 4 damage).
    Ragnarok's turn:
      HP: -2/75; Temp HP: 0; Surges: 8; Surge Value: 19
      AC: 28; Action Points: 0
      combat advantage expires.
      Conditions:
        +1 defense bonus (until end of this turn).
      Ragnarok is dying (0 death saves failed).
        Rolls death saving throw and gets a 4 (1d20; rolled 4).
        Fails. 2 failures remaining before death.
      +1 defense bonus expires.
    
  Round 18:
    Soldier's turn:
      HP: 69/97; Temp HP: 0; Surges: 1; Surge Value: 24
      AC: 25; Action Points: 0
      Soldier Basic Attack (standard action, at_will)
        Attacks Ragnarok with 19 vs. 27 AC (1d20+16; rolled 3).
        Misses.
    Ragnarok's turn:
      HP: -2/75; Temp HP: 0; Surges: 8; Surge Value: 19
      AC: 27; Action Points: 0
      Ragnarok is dying (1 death saves failed).
        Rolls death saving throw and gets a 1 (1d20; rolled 1).
        Fails. 1 failures remaining before death.
    
  Round 19:
    Soldier's turn:
      HP: 69/97; Temp HP: 0; Surges: 1; Surge Value: 24
      AC: 25; Action Points: 0
      Soldier Basic Attack (standard action, at_will)
        Attacks Ragnarok with 21 vs. 27 AC (1d20+16; rolled 5).
        Misses.
    Ragnarok's turn:
      HP: -2/75; Temp HP: 0; Surges: 8; Surge Value: 19
      AC: 27; Action Points: 0
      Ragnarok is dying (2 death saves failed).
        Rolls death saving throw and gets a 12 (1d20; rolled 12).
        Passes.
    
  Round 20:
    Soldier's turn:
      HP: 69/97; Temp HP: 0; Surges: 1; Surge Value: 24
      AC: 25; Action Points: 0
      Soldier Basic Attack (standard action, at_will)
        Attacks Ragnarok with 28 vs. 27 AC (1d20+16; rolled 12).
        Hits: 9 damage (2d6+5; rolled 3, 1).
        Ragnarok has -11 hp remaining (-2 hp - 9 damage).
    Ragnarok's turn:
      HP: -11/75; Temp HP: 0; Surges: 8; Surge Value: 19
      AC: 27; Action Points: 0
      Ragnarok is dying (2 death saves failed).
        Rolls death saving throw and gets a 10 (1d20; rolled 10).
        Passes.
    
  Round 21:
    Soldier's turn:
      HP: 69/97; Temp HP: 0; Surges: 1; Surge Value: 24
      AC: 25; Action Points: 0
      Soldier Basic Attack (standard action, at_will)
        Attacks Ragnarok with 25 vs. 27 AC (1d20+16; rolled 9).
        Misses.
    Ragnarok's turn:
      HP: -11/75; Temp HP: 0; Surges: 8; Surge Value: 19
      AC: 27; Action Points: 0
      Ragnarok is dying (2 death saves failed).
        Rolls death saving throw and gets a 12 (1d20; rolled 12).
        Passes.
    
  Round 22:
    Soldier's turn:
      HP: 69/97; Temp HP: 0; Surges: 1; Surge Value: 24
      AC: 25; Action Points: 0
      Soldier Basic Attack (standard action, at_will)
        Attacks Ragnarok with 21 vs. 27 AC (1d20+16; rolled 5).
        Misses.
    Ragnarok's turn:
      HP: -11/75; Temp HP: 0; Surges: 8; Surge Value: 19
      AC: 27; Action Points: 0
      Ragnarok is dying (2 death saves failed).
        Rolls death saving throw and gets a 1 (1d20; rolled 1).
        Fails. 0 failures remaining before death.
    Ragnarok has died!
    
  Villains win!
```
[/sblock]
[sblock=Example of 3 fight(s) survived (0.6% chance)

```
FIGHT #1: Level 7 Ragnarok VS. Level 10 Soldier
  Roll initiative!
    Ragnarok rolls 18 initiative (1d20+4; rolled 14).
    Soldier rolls 17 initiative (1d20+11; rolled 6).
    Initiative order: 
      Ragnarok
      Soldier
  
  Round 1:
    Ragnarok's turn:
      HP: 75/75; Temp HP: 0; Surges: 13; Surge Value: 19
      AC: 26; Action Points: 1
      Crushing Blow (standard action, encounter)
        Attacks Soldier with 25 vs. 26 AC (1d20+10; rolled 15).
        Misses.
        Crushing Blow has been expended.
      Spend Action Point (free action, encounter)
        Ragnarok spends an action point (0 remaining).
        Ragnarok gains a standard action.
        Spend Action Point has been expended.
      Rain Of Steel (minor action, daily)
        Ragnarok gains Rain of Steel (stance).
        Rain Of Steel has been expended.
      Distracting Spate (standard action, encounter)
        Attacks Soldier with 16 vs. 26 AC (1d20+10; rolled 6).
        Misses.
        Distracting Spate has been expended.
      Shift (move action, at_will)
        Ragnarok gains +1 defense bonus (until end of next turn).
    Soldier's turn:
      HP: 106/106; Temp HP: 0; Surges: 1; Surge Value: 26
      AC: 26; Action Points: 0
      Rain of Steel:
        Soldier takes 8 damage (1d10[brutal 2]; rolled 8).
        Soldier has 98 hp remaining (106 hp - 8 damage).
      Soldier Basic Attack (standard action, at_will)
        Attacks Ragnarok with 23 vs. 27 AC (1d20+17; rolled 6).
        Misses.
    
  Round 2:
    Ragnarok's turn:
      HP: 75/75; Temp HP: 0; Surges: 13; Surge Value: 19
      AC: 27; Action Points: 0
      Conditions:
        Rain of Steel (stance).
        +1 defense bonus (until end of this turn).
      Shift (move action, at_will)
        Ragnarok gains +1 defense bonus (until end of next turn).
      Griffons Wrath (standard action, encounter)
        Attacks Soldier with 23 vs. 26 AC (1d20+10; rolled 13).
        Misses.
        Griffons Wrath has been expended.
      +1 defense bonus expires.
    Soldier's turn:
      HP: 98/106; Temp HP: 0; Surges: 1; Surge Value: 26
      AC: 26; Action Points: 0
      Rain of Steel:
        Soldier takes 5 damage (1d10[brutal 2]; rolled 5).
        Soldier has 93 hp remaining (98 hp - 5 damage).
      Soldier Basic Attack (standard action, at_will)
        Attacks Ragnarok with 26 vs. 27 AC (1d20+17; rolled 9).
        Misses.
    
  Round 3:
    Ragnarok's turn:
      HP: 75/75; Temp HP: 0; Surges: 13; Surge Value: 19
      AC: 27; Action Points: 0
      Conditions:
        Rain of Steel (stance).
        +1 defense bonus (until end of this turn).
      Brash Strike (standard action, at_will)
        Attacks Soldier with 13 vs. 26 AC (1d20+12; rolled 1).
        Misses.
        Soldier gains combat advantage (until start of next turn).
      Shift (move action, at_will)
        Ragnarok gains +1 defense bonus (until end of next turn).
      +1 defense bonus expires.
    Soldier's turn:
      HP: 93/106; Temp HP: 0; Surges: 1; Surge Value: 26
      AC: 26; Action Points: 0
      Rain of Steel:
        Soldier takes 9 damage (1d10[brutal 2]; rolled 9).
        Soldier has 84 hp remaining (93 hp - 9 damage).
      Conditions:
        combat advantage (until start of next turn).
      Soldier Encounter Attack (standard action, encounter)
        Attacks Ragnarok with 33 vs. 27 AC (1d20+19; rolled 14).
        Hits: 27 damage (4d8+5; rolled 4, 4, 8, 6).
        Ragnarok reacts with Unbreakable (immediate reaction, encounter):
          Damage is reduced to 18 hp (27 hp - 9 hp).
          Unbreakable has been expended.
        Ragnarok has 57 hp remaining (75 hp - 18 damage).
        Soldier Encounter Attack has been expended.
    
  Round 4:
    Ragnarok's turn:
      HP: 57/75; Temp HP: 0; Surges: 13; Surge Value: 19
      AC: 27; Action Points: 0
      combat advantage expires.
      Conditions:
        Rain of Steel (stance).
        +1 defense bonus (until end of this turn).
      Crushing Surge (standard action, at_will)
        Attacks Soldier with 18 vs. 26 AC (1d20+10; rolled 8).
        Misses.
        Ragnarok gains 4 temp hp (had 0; applied 4).
      Shift (move action, at_will)
        Ragnarok gains +1 defense bonus (until end of next turn).
      +1 defense bonus expires.
    Soldier's turn:
      HP: 84/106; Temp HP: 0; Surges: 1; Surge Value: 26
      AC: 26; Action Points: 0
      Rain of Steel:
        Soldier takes 7 damage (1d10[brutal 2]; rolled 7).
        Soldier has 77 hp remaining (84 hp - 7 damage).
      Soldier Basic Attack (standard action, at_will)
        Attacks Ragnarok with 18 vs. 27 AC (1d20+17; rolled 1).
        Misses.
    
  Round 5:
    Ragnarok's turn:
      HP: 57/75; Temp HP: 4; Surges: 13; Surge Value: 19
      AC: 27; Action Points: 0
      Conditions:
        Rain of Steel (stance).
        +1 defense bonus (until end of this turn).
      Brash Strike (standard action, at_will)
        Attacks Soldier with 29 vs. 26 AC (1d20+12; rolled 17).
        Hits: 21 damage (1d10[brutal 2]+13; rolled 8).
        Soldier has 56 hp remaining (77 hp - 21 damage).
        Ragnarok gains 0 temp hp (had 4; applied 4).
        Soldier gains combat advantage (until start of next turn).
      Shift (move action, at_will)
        Ragnarok gains +1 defense bonus (until end of next turn).
      +1 defense bonus expires.
    Soldier's turn:
      HP: 56/106; Temp HP: 0; Surges: 1; Surge Value: 26
      AC: 26; Action Points: 0
      Rain of Steel:
        Soldier takes 5 damage (1d10[brutal 2]; rolled 5).
        Soldier has 51 hp remaining (56 hp - 5 damage).
      Conditions:
        combat advantage (until start of next turn).
      Soldier Basic Attack (standard action, at_will)
        Attacks Ragnarok with 29 vs. 27 AC (1d20+19; rolled 10).
        Hits: 17 damage (2d6+5; rolled 6, 6).
        Ragnarok deflects 4 damage; 13 gets through (4 temp hp - 17 damage).
        Ragnarok has 44 hp remaining (57 hp - 13 damage).
    
  Round 6:
    Ragnarok's turn:
      HP: 44/75; Temp HP: 0; Surges: 13; Surge Value: 19
      AC: 27; Action Points: 0
      combat advantage expires.
      Conditions:
        Rain of Steel (stance).
        +1 defense bonus (until end of this turn).
      Brash Strike (standard action, at_will)
        Attacks Soldier with 28 vs. 26 AC (1d20+12; rolled 16).
        Hits: 19 damage (1d10[brutal 2]+13; rolled 6).
        Soldier has 32 hp remaining (51 hp - 19 damage).
        Ragnarok gains 4 temp hp (had 0; applied 4).
        Soldier gains combat advantage (until start of next turn).
      Shift (move action, at_will)
        Ragnarok gains +1 defense bonus (until end of next turn).
      Second Wind (minor action, encounter)
        Ragnarok spends a healing surge (12 remaining).
        Ragnarok heals 19 hp (44 hp -> 63 hp; 0 hp wasted).
        Ragnarok gains +2 defense bonus (until end of next turn).
        Second Wind has been expended.
      +1 defense bonus expires.
    Soldier's turn:
      HP: 32/106; Temp HP: 0; Surges: 1; Surge Value: 26
      AC: 26; Action Points: 0
      Rain of Steel:
        Soldier takes 4 damage (1d10[brutal 2]; rolled 2, 4).
        Soldier has 28 hp remaining (32 hp - 4 damage).
      Conditions:
        combat advantage (until start of next turn).
      Soldier Basic Attack (standard action, at_will)
        Attacks Ragnarok with 20 vs. 29 AC (1d20+19; rolled 1).
        Misses.
    
  Round 7:
    Ragnarok's turn:
      HP: 63/75; Temp HP: 4; Surges: 12; Surge Value: 19
      AC: 29; Action Points: 0
      combat advantage expires.
      Conditions:
        Rain of Steel (stance).
        +1 defense bonus (until end of this turn).
        +2 defense bonus (until end of this turn).
      Shift (move action, at_will)
        Ragnarok gains +1 defense bonus (until end of next turn).
      Brash Strike (standard action, at_will)
        Attacks Soldier with 20 vs. 26 AC (1d20+12; rolled 8).
        Misses.
        Soldier gains combat advantage (until start of next turn).
      +1 defense bonus expires.
      +2 defense bonus expires.
    Soldier's turn:
      HP: 28/106; Temp HP: 0; Surges: 1; Surge Value: 26
      AC: 26; Action Points: 0
      Rain of Steel:
        Soldier takes 7 damage (1d10[brutal 2]; rolled 7).
        Soldier has 21 hp remaining (28 hp - 7 damage).
      Conditions:
        combat advantage (until start of next turn).
      Soldier Basic Attack (standard action, at_will)
        Attacks Ragnarok with 31 vs. 27 AC (1d20+19; rolled 12).
        Hits: 12 damage (2d6+5; rolled 6, 1).
        Ragnarok deflects 4 damage; 8 gets through (4 temp hp - 12 damage).
        Ragnarok has 55 hp remaining (63 hp - 8 damage).
    
  Round 8:
    Ragnarok's turn:
      HP: 55/75; Temp HP: 0; Surges: 12; Surge Value: 19
      AC: 27; Action Points: 0
      combat advantage expires.
      Conditions:
        Rain of Steel (stance).
        +1 defense bonus (until end of this turn).
      Crushing Surge (standard action, at_will)
        Attacks Soldier with 29 vs. 26 AC (1d20+10; rolled 19).
        Hits: 12 damage (1d10[brutal 2]+9; rolled 3).
        Soldier has 9 hp remaining (21 hp - 12 damage).
        Ragnarok gains 10 temp hp (had 0; applied 10).
      Shift (move action, at_will)
        Ragnarok gains +1 defense bonus (until end of next turn).
      +1 defense bonus expires.
    Soldier's turn:
      HP: 9/106; Temp HP: 0; Surges: 1; Surge Value: 26
      AC: 26; Action Points: 0
      Rain of Steel:
        Soldier takes 5 damage (1d10[brutal 2]; rolled 5).
        Soldier has 4 hp remaining (9 hp - 5 damage).
      Soldier Basic Attack (standard action, at_will)
        Attacks Ragnarok with 34 vs. 27 AC (1d20+17; rolled 17).
        Hits: 13 damage (2d6+5; rolled 2, 6).
        Ragnarok deflects 10 damage; 3 gets through (10 temp hp - 13 damage).
        Ragnarok has 52 hp remaining (55 hp - 3 damage).
    
  Round 9:
    Ragnarok's turn:
      HP: 52/75; Temp HP: 0; Surges: 12; Surge Value: 19
      AC: 27; Action Points: 0
      Conditions:
        Rain of Steel (stance).
        +1 defense bonus (until end of this turn).
      Crushing Surge (standard action, at_will)
        Attacks Soldier with 14 vs. 26 AC (1d20+10; rolled 4).
        Misses.
        Ragnarok gains 4 temp hp (had 0; applied 4).
      Shift (move action, at_will)
        Ragnarok gains +1 defense bonus (until end of next turn).
      +1 defense bonus expires.
    Soldier's turn:
      HP: 4/106; Temp HP: 0; Surges: 1; Surge Value: 26
      AC: 26; Action Points: 0
      Rain of Steel:
        Soldier takes 9 damage (1d10[brutal 2]; rolled 9).
        Soldier has -5 hp remaining (4 hp - 9 damage).
    Soldier has died!
    
  Heroes win!
  Ragnarok takes a short rest.
    Ragnarok has 52 hp; wants at least 66 hp (maximum is 75 hp).
      Ragnarok spends a healing surge (11 remaining).
      Ragnarok heals 19 hp (52 hp -> 71 hp; 0 hp wasted).
    Temporary hit points expire.
    Powers recharge:
      Distracting Spate recharges.
      Crushing Blow recharges.
      Unbreakable recharges.
      Griffons Wrath recharges.
      Spend Action Point recharges.
      Second Wind recharges.
    Conditions expire:
      Rain of steel expires.
      +1 defense bonus expires.
  
FIGHT #2: Level 7 Ragnarok VS. Level 7 Soldier
  Roll initiative!
    Ragnarok rolls 17 initiative (1d20+4; rolled 13).
    Soldier rolls 26 initiative (1d20+8; rolled 18).
    Initiative order: 
      Soldier
      Ragnarok
  
  Round 1:
    Soldier's turn:
      HP: 80/80; Temp HP: 0; Surges: 1; Surge Value: 20
      AC: 23; Action Points: 0
      Soldier Encounter Attack (standard action, encounter)
        Attacks Ragnarok with 29 vs. 26 AC (1d20+14; rolled 15).
        Hits: 24 damage (3d10+5; rolled 6, 8, 5).
        Ragnarok reacts with Unbreakable (immediate reaction, encounter):
          Damage is reduced to 15 hp (24 hp - 9 hp).
          Unbreakable has been expended.
        Ragnarok has 56 hp remaining (71 hp - 15 damage).
        Soldier Encounter Attack has been expended.
    Ragnarok's turn:
      HP: 56/75; Temp HP: 0; Surges: 11; Surge Value: 19
      AC: 26; Action Points: 0
      Distracting Spate (standard action, encounter)
        Attacks Soldier with 12 vs. 23 AC (1d20+10; rolled 2).
        Misses.
        Distracting Spate has been expended.
      Second Wind (minor action, encounter)
        Ragnarok spends a healing surge (10 remaining).
        Ragnarok heals 19 hp (56 hp -> 75 hp; 0 hp wasted).
        Ragnarok gains +2 defense bonus (until end of next turn).
        Second Wind has been expended.
      Shift (move action, at_will)
        Ragnarok gains +1 defense bonus (until end of next turn).
    
  Round 2:
    Soldier's turn:
      HP: 80/80; Temp HP: 0; Surges: 1; Surge Value: 20
      AC: 23; Action Points: 0
      Soldier Basic Attack (standard action, at_will)
        Attacks Ragnarok with 30 vs. 29 AC (1d20+14; rolled 16).
        Hits: 7 damage (2d6+5; rolled 1, 1).
        Ragnarok has 68 hp remaining (75 hp - 7 damage).
    Ragnarok's turn:
      HP: 68/75; Temp HP: 0; Surges: 10; Surge Value: 19
      AC: 29; Action Points: 0
      Conditions:
        +2 defense bonus (until end of this turn).
        +1 defense bonus (until end of this turn).
      Brash Strike (standard action, at_will)
        Attacks Soldier with 32 vs. 23 AC (1d20+12; rolled 20).
        Crits: 29 damage (1d10[brutal 2, max]+13 + 1d12; rolled max + 6).
        Soldier has 51 hp remaining (80 hp - 29 damage).
        Ragnarok gains 4 temp hp (had 0; applied 4).
        Soldier gains combat advantage (until start of next turn).
      Shift (move action, at_will)
        Ragnarok gains +1 defense bonus (until end of next turn).
      +2 defense bonus expires.
      +1 defense bonus expires.
    
  Round 3:
    Soldier's turn:
      HP: 51/80; Temp HP: 0; Surges: 1; Surge Value: 20
      AC: 23; Action Points: 0
      Conditions:
        combat advantage (until start of next turn).
      Soldier Basic Attack (standard action, at_will)
        Attacks Ragnarok with 24 vs. 27 AC (1d20+16; rolled 8).
        Misses.
    Ragnarok's turn:
      HP: 68/75; Temp HP: 4; Surges: 10; Surge Value: 19
      AC: 27; Action Points: 0
      combat advantage expires.
      Conditions:
        +1 defense bonus (until end of this turn).
      Griffons Wrath (standard action, encounter)
        Attacks Soldier with 11 vs. 23 AC (1d20+10; rolled 1).
        Misses.
        Griffons Wrath has been expended.
      Shift (move action, at_will)
        Ragnarok gains +1 defense bonus (until end of next turn).
      +1 defense bonus expires.
    
  Round 4:
    Soldier's turn:
      HP: 51/80; Temp HP: 0; Surges: 1; Surge Value: 20
      AC: 23; Action Points: 0
      Soldier Basic Attack (standard action, at_will)
        Attacks Ragnarok with 19 vs. 27 AC (1d20+14; rolled 5).
        Misses.
    Ragnarok's turn:
      HP: 68/75; Temp HP: 4; Surges: 10; Surge Value: 19
      AC: 27; Action Points: 0
      Conditions:
        +1 defense bonus (until end of this turn).
      Knee Breaker (standard action, daily)
        Attacks Soldier with 26 vs. 23 AC (1d20+10; rolled 16).
        Hits: 21 damage (2d10[brutal 2]+13; rolled 4, 2, 4).
        Soldier has 30 hp remaining (51 hp - 21 damage).
        Ragnarok gains 6 temp hp (had 4; applied 10).
        Knee Breaker has been expended.
      Shift (move action, at_will)
        Ragnarok gains +1 defense bonus (until end of next turn).
      +1 defense bonus expires.
    
  Round 5:
    Soldier's turn:
      HP: 30/80; Temp HP: 0; Surges: 1; Surge Value: 20
      AC: 23; Action Points: 0
      Soldier Basic Attack (standard action, at_will)
        Attacks Ragnarok with 24 vs. 27 AC (1d20+14; rolled 10).
        Misses.
    Ragnarok's turn:
      HP: 68/75; Temp HP: 10; Surges: 10; Surge Value: 19
      AC: 27; Action Points: 0
      Conditions:
        +1 defense bonus (until end of this turn).
      Crushing Blow (standard action, encounter)
        Attacks Soldier with 17 vs. 23 AC (1d20+10; rolled 7).
        Misses.
        Crushing Blow has been expended.
      Shift (move action, at_will)
        Ragnarok gains +1 defense bonus (until end of next turn).
      +1 defense bonus expires.
    
  Round 6:
    Soldier's turn:
      HP: 30/80; Temp HP: 0; Surges: 1; Surge Value: 20
      AC: 23; Action Points: 0
      Soldier Basic Attack (standard action, at_will)
        Attacks Ragnarok with 30 vs. 27 AC (1d20+14; rolled 16).
        Hits: 12 damage (2d6+5; rolled 5, 2).
        Ragnarok deflects 10 damage; 2 gets through (10 temp hp - 12 damage).
        Ragnarok has 66 hp remaining (68 hp - 2 damage).
    Ragnarok's turn:
      HP: 66/75; Temp HP: 0; Surges: 10; Surge Value: 19
      AC: 27; Action Points: 0
      Conditions:
        +1 defense bonus (until end of this turn).
      Brash Strike (standard action, at_will)
        Attacks Soldier with 30 vs. 23 AC (1d20+12; rolled 18).
        Hits: 21 damage (1d10[brutal 2]+13; rolled 8).
        Soldier has 9 hp remaining (30 hp - 21 damage).
        Ragnarok gains 4 temp hp (had 0; applied 4).
        Soldier gains combat advantage (until start of next turn).
      Shift (move action, at_will)
        Ragnarok gains +1 defense bonus (until end of next turn).
      +1 defense bonus expires.
    
  Round 7:
    Soldier's turn:
      HP: 9/80; Temp HP: 0; Surges: 1; Surge Value: 20
      AC: 23; Action Points: 0
      Conditions:
        combat advantage (until start of next turn).
      Soldier Basic Attack (standard action, at_will)
        Attacks Ragnarok with 34 vs. 27 AC (1d20+16; rolled 18).
        Hits: 11 damage (2d6+5; rolled 1, 5).
        Ragnarok deflects 4 damage; 7 gets through (4 temp hp - 11 damage).
        Ragnarok has 59 hp remaining (66 hp - 7 damage).
    Ragnarok's turn:
      HP: 59/75; Temp HP: 0; Surges: 10; Surge Value: 19
      AC: 27; Action Points: 0
      combat advantage expires.
      Conditions:
        +1 defense bonus (until end of this turn).
      Crushing Surge (standard action, at_will)
        Attacks Soldier with 25 vs. 23 AC (1d20+10; rolled 15).
        Hits: 14 damage (1d10[brutal 2]+9; rolled 2, 5).
        Soldier has -5 hp remaining (9 hp - 14 damage).
        Ragnarok gains 10 temp hp (had 0; applied 10).
      +1 defense bonus expires.
    Soldier has died!
    
  Heroes win!
  Ragnarok takes a short rest.
    Ragnarok has 59 hp; wants at least 66 hp (maximum is 75 hp).
      Ragnarok spends a healing surge (9 remaining).
      Ragnarok heals 19 hp (59 hp -> 75 hp; 3 hp wasted).
    Temporary hit points expire.
    Powers recharge:
      Distracting Spate recharges.
      Crushing Blow recharges.
      Unbreakable recharges.
      Griffons Wrath recharges.
      Second Wind recharges.
    Milestone:
      Ragnarok gains an action point.
      Meliorating Layered Plate Armor +2: enhancement increases to +3.
  
FIGHT #3: Level 7 Ragnarok VS. Level 9 Soldier
  Roll initiative!
    Ragnarok rolls 9 initiative (1d20+4; rolled 5).
    Soldier rolls 14 initiative (1d20+9; rolled 5).
    Initiative order: 
      Soldier
      Ragnarok
  
  Round 1:
    Soldier's turn:
      HP: 97/97; Temp HP: 0; Surges: 1; Surge Value: 24
      AC: 25; Action Points: 0
      Soldier Encounter Attack (standard action, encounter)
        Attacks Ragnarok with 34 vs. 27 AC (1d20+16; rolled 18).
        Hits: 28 damage (3d10+5; rolled 9, 10, 4).
        Ragnarok reacts with Unbreakable (immediate reaction, encounter):
          Damage is reduced to 19 hp (28 hp - 9 hp).
          Unbreakable has been expended.
        Ragnarok has 56 hp remaining (75 hp - 19 damage).
        Soldier Encounter Attack has been expended.
    Ragnarok's turn:
      HP: 56/75; Temp HP: 0; Surges: 9; Surge Value: 19
      AC: 27; Action Points: 1
      Second Wind (minor action, encounter)
        Ragnarok spends a healing surge (8 remaining).
        Ragnarok heals 19 hp (56 hp -> 75 hp; 0 hp wasted).
        Ragnarok gains +2 defense bonus (until end of next turn).
        Second Wind has been expended.
      Shift (move action, at_will)
        Ragnarok gains +1 defense bonus (until end of next turn).
      Griffons Wrath (standard action, encounter)
        Attacks Soldier with 18 vs. 25 AC (1d20+10; rolled 8).
        Misses.
        Griffons Wrath has been expended.
      Spend Action Point (free action, encounter)
        Ragnarok spends an action point (0 remaining).
        Ragnarok gains a standard action.
        Spend Action Point has been expended.
      Brash Strike (standard action, at_will)
        Attacks Soldier with 21 vs. 25 AC (1d20+12; rolled 9).
        Misses.
        Soldier gains combat advantage (until start of next turn).
    
  Round 2:
    Soldier's turn:
      HP: 97/97; Temp HP: 0; Surges: 1; Surge Value: 24
      AC: 25; Action Points: 0
      Conditions:
        combat advantage (until start of next turn).
      Soldier Basic Attack (standard action, at_will)
        Attacks Ragnarok with 33 vs. 30 AC (1d20+18; rolled 15).
        Hits: 11 damage (2d6+5; rolled 5, 1).
        Ragnarok has 64 hp remaining (75 hp - 11 damage).
    Ragnarok's turn:
      HP: 64/75; Temp HP: 0; Surges: 8; Surge Value: 19
      AC: 30; Action Points: 0
      combat advantage expires.
      Conditions:
        +2 defense bonus (until end of this turn).
        +1 defense bonus (until end of this turn).
      Crushing Surge (standard action, at_will)
        Attacks Soldier with 20 vs. 25 AC (1d20+10; rolled 10).
        Misses.
        Ragnarok gains 4 temp hp (had 0; applied 4).
      Shift (move action, at_will)
        Ragnarok gains +1 defense bonus (until end of next turn).
      +2 defense bonus expires.
      +1 defense bonus expires.
    
  Round 3:
    Soldier's turn:
      HP: 97/97; Temp HP: 0; Surges: 1; Surge Value: 24
      AC: 25; Action Points: 0
      Soldier Basic Attack (standard action, at_will)
        Attacks Ragnarok with 32 vs. 28 AC (1d20+16; rolled 16).
        Hits: 12 damage (2d6+5; rolled 4, 3).
        Ragnarok deflects 4 damage; 8 gets through (4 temp hp - 12 damage).
        Ragnarok has 56 hp remaining (64 hp - 8 damage).
    Ragnarok's turn:
      HP: 56/75; Temp HP: 0; Surges: 8; Surge Value: 19
      AC: 28; Action Points: 0
      Conditions:
        +1 defense bonus (until end of this turn).
      Brash Strike (standard action, at_will)
        Attacks Soldier with 15 vs. 25 AC (1d20+12; rolled 3).
        Misses.
        Soldier gains combat advantage (until start of next turn).
      Shift (move action, at_will)
        Ragnarok gains +1 defense bonus (until end of next turn).
      +1 defense bonus expires.
    
  Round 4:
    Soldier's turn:
      HP: 97/97; Temp HP: 0; Surges: 1; Surge Value: 24
      AC: 25; Action Points: 0
      Conditions:
        combat advantage (until start of next turn).
      Soldier Basic Attack (standard action, at_will)
        Attacks Ragnarok with 28 vs. 28 AC (1d20+18; rolled 10).
        Hits: 12 damage (2d6+5; rolled 2, 5).
        Ragnarok has 44 hp remaining (56 hp - 12 damage).
    Ragnarok's turn:
      HP: 44/75; Temp HP: 0; Surges: 8; Surge Value: 19
      AC: 28; Action Points: 0
      combat advantage expires.
      Conditions:
        +1 defense bonus (until end of this turn).
      Brash Strike (standard action, at_will)
        Attacks Soldier with 24 vs. 25 AC (1d20+12; rolled 12).
        Misses.
        Soldier gains combat advantage (until start of next turn).
      Shift (move action, at_will)
        Ragnarok gains +1 defense bonus (until end of next turn).
      +1 defense bonus expires.
    
  Round 5:
    Soldier's turn:
      HP: 97/97; Temp HP: 0; Surges: 1; Surge Value: 24
      AC: 25; Action Points: 0
      Conditions:
        combat advantage (until start of next turn).
      Soldier Basic Attack (standard action, at_will)
        Attacks Ragnarok with 38 vs. 28 AC (1d20+18; rolled 20).
        Crits: 17 damage (2d6[max]+5; rolled max).
        Ragnarok has 27 hp remaining (44 hp - 17 damage).
    Ragnarok's turn:
      HP: 27/75; Temp HP: 0; Surges: 8; Surge Value: 19
      AC: 28; Action Points: 0
      combat advantage expires.
      Conditions:
        +1 defense bonus (until end of this turn).
      Crushing Surge (standard action, at_will)
        Attacks Soldier with 11 vs. 25 AC (1d20+10; rolled 1).
        Misses.
        Ragnarok gains 4 temp hp (had 0; applied 4).
      Shift (move action, at_will)
        Ragnarok gains +1 defense bonus (until end of next turn).
      Boundless Endurance (minor action, daily)
        Ragnarok gains regen 6 hp when bloodied (stance).
        Boundless Endurance has been expended.
      +1 defense bonus expires.
    
  Round 6:
    Soldier's turn:
      HP: 97/97; Temp HP: 0; Surges: 1; Surge Value: 24
      AC: 25; Action Points: 0
      Soldier Basic Attack (standard action, at_will)
        Attacks Ragnarok with 26 vs. 28 AC (1d20+16; rolled 10).
        Misses.
    Ragnarok's turn:
      HP: 27/75; Temp HP: 4; Surges: 8; Surge Value: 19
      AC: 28; Action Points: 0
      Conditions:
        +1 defense bonus (until end of this turn).
        regen 6 hp when bloodied (stance).
      Ragnarok heals 6 hp (27 hp -> 33 hp; 0 hp wasted).
      Crushing Blow (standard action, encounter)
        Attacks Soldier with 22 vs. 25 AC (1d20+10; rolled 12).
        Misses.
        Crushing Blow has been expended.
      Shift (move action, at_will)
        Ragnarok gains +1 defense bonus (until end of next turn).
      +1 defense bonus expires.
    
  Round 7:
    Soldier's turn:
      HP: 97/97; Temp HP: 0; Surges: 1; Surge Value: 24
      AC: 25; Action Points: 0
      Soldier Basic Attack (standard action, at_will)
        Attacks Ragnarok with 22 vs. 28 AC (1d20+16; rolled 6).
        Misses.
    Ragnarok's turn:
      HP: 33/75; Temp HP: 4; Surges: 8; Surge Value: 19
      AC: 28; Action Points: 0
      Conditions:
        regen 6 hp when bloodied (stance).
        +1 defense bonus (until end of this turn).
      Ragnarok heals 6 hp (33 hp -> 39 hp; 0 hp wasted).
      Distracting Spate (standard action, encounter)
        Attacks Soldier with 29 vs. 25 AC (1d20+10; rolled 19).
        Hits: 21 damage (2d10[brutal 2]+9; rolled 5, 1, 7).
        Soldier has 76 hp remaining (97 hp - 21 damage).
        Ragnarok gains 0 temp hp (had 4; applied 4).
        Ragnarok gains combat advantage (until end of next turn).
        Distracting Spate has been expended.
      Shift (move action, at_will)
        Ragnarok gains +1 defense bonus (until end of next turn).
      +1 defense bonus expires.
    
  Round 8:
    Soldier's turn:
      HP: 76/97; Temp HP: 0; Surges: 1; Surge Value: 24
      AC: 25; Action Points: 0
      Soldier Basic Attack (standard action, at_will)
        Attacks Ragnarok with 36 vs. 28 AC (1d20+16; rolled 20).
        Crits: 17 damage (2d6[max]+5; rolled max).
        Ragnarok deflects 4 damage; 13 gets through (4 temp hp - 17 damage).
        Ragnarok has 26 hp remaining (39 hp - 13 damage).
    Ragnarok's turn:
      HP: 26/75; Temp HP: 0; Surges: 8; Surge Value: 19
      AC: 28; Action Points: 0
      Conditions:
        regen 6 hp when bloodied (stance).
        combat advantage (until end of this turn).
        +1 defense bonus (until end of this turn).
      Ragnarok heals 6 hp (26 hp -> 32 hp; 0 hp wasted).
      Brash Strike (standard action, at_will)
        Attacks Soldier with 16 vs. 25 AC (1d20+14; rolled 2).
        Misses.
        Soldier gains combat advantage (until start of next turn).
      Shift (move action, at_will)
        Ragnarok gains +1 defense bonus (until end of next turn).
      combat advantage expires.
      +1 defense bonus expires.
    
  Round 9:
    Soldier's turn:
      HP: 76/97; Temp HP: 0; Surges: 1; Surge Value: 24
      AC: 25; Action Points: 0
      Conditions:
        combat advantage (until start of next turn).
      Soldier Basic Attack (standard action, at_will)
        Attacks Ragnarok with 33 vs. 28 AC (1d20+18; rolled 15).
        Hits: 8 damage (2d6+5; rolled 2, 1).
        Ragnarok has 24 hp remaining (32 hp - 8 damage).
    Ragnarok's turn:
      HP: 24/75; Temp HP: 0; Surges: 8; Surge Value: 19
      AC: 28; Action Points: 0
      combat advantage expires.
      Conditions:
        regen 6 hp when bloodied (stance).
        +1 defense bonus (until end of this turn).
      Ragnarok heals 6 hp (24 hp -> 30 hp; 0 hp wasted).
      Shift (move action, at_will)
        Ragnarok gains +1 defense bonus (until end of next turn).
      Crushing Surge (standard action, at_will)
        Attacks Soldier with 18 vs. 25 AC (1d20+10; rolled 8).
        Misses.
        Ragnarok gains 4 temp hp (had 0; applied 4).
      +1 defense bonus expires.
    
  Round 10:
    Soldier's turn:
      HP: 76/97; Temp HP: 0; Surges: 1; Surge Value: 24
      AC: 25; Action Points: 0
      Soldier Basic Attack (standard action, at_will)
        Attacks Ragnarok with 30 vs. 28 AC (1d20+16; rolled 14).
        Hits: 15 damage (2d6+5; rolled 5, 5).
        Ragnarok deflects 4 damage; 11 gets through (4 temp hp - 15 damage).
        Ragnarok has 19 hp remaining (30 hp - 11 damage).
    Ragnarok's turn:
      HP: 19/75; Temp HP: 0; Surges: 8; Surge Value: 19
      AC: 28; Action Points: 0
      Conditions:
        regen 6 hp when bloodied (stance).
        +1 defense bonus (until end of this turn).
      Ragnarok heals 6 hp (19 hp -> 25 hp; 0 hp wasted).
      Shift (move action, at_will)
        Ragnarok gains +1 defense bonus (until end of next turn).
      Brash Strike (standard action, at_will)
        Attacks Soldier with 21 vs. 25 AC (1d20+12; rolled 9).
        Misses.
        Soldier gains combat advantage (until start of next turn).
      +1 defense bonus expires.
    
  Round 11:
    Soldier's turn:
      HP: 76/97; Temp HP: 0; Surges: 1; Surge Value: 24
      AC: 25; Action Points: 0
      Conditions:
        combat advantage (until start of next turn).
      Soldier Basic Attack (standard action, at_will)
        Attacks Ragnarok with 28 vs. 28 AC (1d20+18; rolled 10).
        Hits: 12 damage (2d6+5; rolled 3, 4).
        Ragnarok has 13 hp remaining (25 hp - 12 damage).
    Ragnarok's turn:
      HP: 13/75; Temp HP: 0; Surges: 8; Surge Value: 19
      AC: 28; Action Points: 0
      combat advantage expires.
      Conditions:
        regen 6 hp when bloodied (stance).
        +1 defense bonus (until end of this turn).
      Ragnarok heals 6 hp (13 hp -> 19 hp; 0 hp wasted).
      Shift (move action, at_will)
        Ragnarok gains +1 defense bonus (until end of next turn).
      Crushing Surge (standard action, at_will)
        Attacks Soldier with 16 vs. 25 AC (1d20+10; rolled 6).
        Misses.
        Ragnarok gains 4 temp hp (had 0; applied 4).
      +1 defense bonus expires.
    
  Round 12:
    Soldier's turn:
      HP: 76/97; Temp HP: 0; Surges: 1; Surge Value: 24
      AC: 25; Action Points: 0
      Soldier Basic Attack (standard action, at_will)
        Attacks Ragnarok with 29 vs. 28 AC (1d20+16; rolled 13).
        Hits: 10 damage (2d6+5; rolled 3, 2).
        Ragnarok deflects 4 damage; 6 gets through (4 temp hp - 10 damage).
        Ragnarok has 13 hp remaining (19 hp - 6 damage).
    Ragnarok's turn:
      HP: 13/75; Temp HP: 0; Surges: 8; Surge Value: 19
      AC: 28; Action Points: 0
      Conditions:
        regen 6 hp when bloodied (stance).
        +1 defense bonus (until end of this turn).
      Ragnarok heals 6 hp (13 hp -> 19 hp; 0 hp wasted).
      Crushing Surge (standard action, at_will)
        Attacks Soldier with 18 vs. 25 AC (1d20+10; rolled 8).
        Misses.
        Ragnarok gains 4 temp hp (had 0; applied 4).
      Shift (move action, at_will)
        Ragnarok gains +1 defense bonus (until end of next turn).
      +1 defense bonus expires.
    
  Round 13:
    Soldier's turn:
      HP: 76/97; Temp HP: 0; Surges: 1; Surge Value: 24
      AC: 25; Action Points: 0
      Soldier Basic Attack (standard action, at_will)
        Attacks Ragnarok with 29 vs. 28 AC (1d20+16; rolled 13).
        Hits: 14 damage (2d6+5; rolled 3, 6).
        Ragnarok deflects 4 damage; 10 gets through (4 temp hp - 14 damage).
        Ragnarok has 9 hp remaining (19 hp - 10 damage).
    Ragnarok's turn:
      HP: 9/75; Temp HP: 0; Surges: 8; Surge Value: 19
      AC: 28; Action Points: 0
      Conditions:
        regen 6 hp when bloodied (stance).
        +1 defense bonus (until end of this turn).
      Ragnarok heals 6 hp (9 hp -> 15 hp; 0 hp wasted).
      Shift (move action, at_will)
        Ragnarok gains +1 defense bonus (until end of next turn).
      Crushing Surge (standard action, at_will)
        Attacks Soldier with 17 vs. 25 AC (1d20+10; rolled 7).
        Misses.
        Ragnarok gains 4 temp hp (had 0; applied 4).
      +1 defense bonus expires.
    
  Round 14:
    Soldier's turn:
      HP: 76/97; Temp HP: 0; Surges: 1; Surge Value: 24
      AC: 25; Action Points: 0
      Soldier Basic Attack (standard action, at_will)
        Attacks Ragnarok with 30 vs. 28 AC (1d20+16; rolled 14).
        Hits: 13 damage (2d6+5; rolled 4, 4).
        Ragnarok deflects 4 damage; 9 gets through (4 temp hp - 13 damage).
        Ragnarok has 6 hp remaining (15 hp - 9 damage).
    Ragnarok's turn:
      HP: 6/75; Temp HP: 0; Surges: 8; Surge Value: 19
      AC: 28; Action Points: 0
      Conditions:
        regen 6 hp when bloodied (stance).
        +1 defense bonus (until end of this turn).
      Ragnarok heals 6 hp (6 hp -> 12 hp; 0 hp wasted).
      Crushing Surge (standard action, at_will)
        Attacks Soldier with 11 vs. 25 AC (1d20+10; rolled 1).
        Misses.
        Ragnarok gains 4 temp hp (had 0; applied 4).
      Shift (move action, at_will)
        Ragnarok gains +1 defense bonus (until end of next turn).
      +1 defense bonus expires.
    
  Round 15:
    Soldier's turn:
      HP: 76/97; Temp HP: 0; Surges: 1; Surge Value: 24
      AC: 25; Action Points: 0
      Soldier Basic Attack (standard action, at_will)
        Attacks Ragnarok with 27 vs. 28 AC (1d20+16; rolled 11).
        Misses.
    Ragnarok's turn:
      HP: 12/75; Temp HP: 4; Surges: 8; Surge Value: 19
      AC: 28; Action Points: 0
      Conditions:
        regen 6 hp when bloodied (stance).
        +1 defense bonus (until end of this turn).
      Ragnarok heals 6 hp (12 hp -> 18 hp; 0 hp wasted).
      Shift (move action, at_will)
        Ragnarok gains +1 defense bonus (until end of next turn).
      Brash Strike (standard action, at_will)
        Attacks Soldier with 15 vs. 25 AC (1d20+12; rolled 3).
        Misses.
        Soldier gains combat advantage (until start of next turn).
      +1 defense bonus expires.
    
  Round 16:
    Soldier's turn:
      HP: 76/97; Temp HP: 0; Surges: 1; Surge Value: 24
      AC: 25; Action Points: 0
      Conditions:
        combat advantage (until start of next turn).
      Soldier Basic Attack (standard action, at_will)
        Attacks Ragnarok with 19 vs. 28 AC (1d20+18; rolled 1).
        Misses.
    Ragnarok's turn:
      HP: 18/75; Temp HP: 4; Surges: 8; Surge Value: 19
      AC: 28; Action Points: 0
      combat advantage expires.
      Conditions:
        regen 6 hp when bloodied (stance).
        +1 defense bonus (until end of this turn).
      Ragnarok heals 6 hp (18 hp -> 24 hp; 0 hp wasted).
      Shift (move action, at_will)
        Ragnarok gains +1 defense bonus (until end of next turn).
      Brash Strike (standard action, at_will)
        Attacks Soldier with 14 vs. 25 AC (1d20+12; rolled 2).
        Misses.
        Soldier gains combat advantage (until start of next turn).
      +1 defense bonus expires.
    
  Round 17:
    Soldier's turn:
      HP: 76/97; Temp HP: 0; Surges: 1; Surge Value: 24
      AC: 25; Action Points: 0
      Conditions:
        combat advantage (until start of next turn).
      Soldier Basic Attack (standard action, at_will)
        Attacks Ragnarok with 28 vs. 28 AC (1d20+18; rolled 10).
        Hits: 17 damage (2d6+5; rolled 6, 6).
        Ragnarok deflects 4 damage; 13 gets through (4 temp hp - 17 damage).
        Ragnarok has 11 hp remaining (24 hp - 13 damage).
    Ragnarok's turn:
      HP: 11/75; Temp HP: 0; Surges: 8; Surge Value: 19
      AC: 28; Action Points: 0
      combat advantage expires.
      Conditions:
        regen 6 hp when bloodied (stance).
        +1 defense bonus (until end of this turn).
      Ragnarok heals 6 hp (11 hp -> 17 hp; 0 hp wasted).
      Brash Strike (standard action, at_will)
        Attacks Soldier with 19 vs. 25 AC (1d20+12; rolled 7).
        Misses.
        Soldier gains combat advantage (until start of next turn).
      Shift (move action, at_will)
        Ragnarok gains +1 defense bonus (until end of next turn).
      +1 defense bonus expires.
    
  Round 18:
    Soldier's turn:
      HP: 76/97; Temp HP: 0; Surges: 1; Surge Value: 24
      AC: 25; Action Points: 0
      Conditions:
        combat advantage (until start of next turn).
      Soldier Basic Attack (standard action, at_will)
        Attacks Ragnarok with 23 vs. 28 AC (1d20+18; rolled 5).
        Misses.
    Ragnarok's turn:
      HP: 17/75; Temp HP: 0; Surges: 8; Surge Value: 19
      AC: 28; Action Points: 0
      combat advantage expires.
      Conditions:
        regen 6 hp when bloodied (stance).
        +1 defense bonus (until end of this turn).
      Ragnarok heals 6 hp (17 hp -> 23 hp; 0 hp wasted).
      Crushing Surge (standard action, at_will)
        Attacks Soldier with 23 vs. 25 AC (1d20+10; rolled 13).
        Misses.
        Ragnarok gains 4 temp hp (had 0; applied 4).
      Shift (move action, at_will)
        Ragnarok gains +1 defense bonus (until end of next turn).
      +1 defense bonus expires.
    
  Round 19:
    Soldier's turn:
      HP: 76/97; Temp HP: 0; Surges: 1; Surge Value: 24
      AC: 25; Action Points: 0
      Soldier Basic Attack (standard action, at_will)
        Attacks Ragnarok with 35 vs. 28 AC (1d20+16; rolled 19).
        Hits: 13 damage (2d6+5; rolled 6, 2).
        Ragnarok deflects 4 damage; 9 gets through (4 temp hp - 13 damage).
        Ragnarok has 14 hp remaining (23 hp - 9 damage).
    Ragnarok's turn:
      HP: 14/75; Temp HP: 0; Surges: 8; Surge Value: 19
      AC: 28; Action Points: 0
      Conditions:
        regen 6 hp when bloodied (stance).
        +1 defense bonus (until end of this turn).
      Ragnarok heals 6 hp (14 hp -> 20 hp; 0 hp wasted).
      Crushing Surge (standard action, at_will)
        Attacks Soldier with 21 vs. 25 AC (1d20+10; rolled 11).
        Misses.
        Ragnarok gains 4 temp hp (had 0; applied 4).
      Shift (move action, at_will)
        Ragnarok gains +1 defense bonus (until end of next turn).
      +1 defense bonus expires.
    
  Round 20:
    Soldier's turn:
      HP: 76/97; Temp HP: 0; Surges: 1; Surge Value: 24
      AC: 25; Action Points: 0
      Soldier Basic Attack (standard action, at_will)
        Attacks Ragnarok with 32 vs. 28 AC (1d20+16; rolled 16).
        Hits: 11 damage (2d6+5; rolled 5, 1).
        Ragnarok deflects 4 damage; 7 gets through (4 temp hp - 11 damage).
        Ragnarok has 13 hp remaining (20 hp - 7 damage).
    Ragnarok's turn:
      HP: 13/75; Temp HP: 0; Surges: 8; Surge Value: 19
      AC: 28; Action Points: 0
      Conditions:
        regen 6 hp when bloodied (stance).
        +1 defense bonus (until end of this turn).
      Ragnarok heals 6 hp (13 hp -> 19 hp; 0 hp wasted).
      Crushing Surge (standard action, at_will)
        Attacks Soldier with 13 vs. 25 AC (1d20+10; rolled 3).
        Misses.
        Ragnarok gains 4 temp hp (had 0; applied 4).
      Shift (move action, at_will)
        Ragnarok gains +1 defense bonus (until end of next turn).
      +1 defense bonus expires.
    
  Round 21:
    Soldier's turn:
      HP: 76/97; Temp HP: 0; Surges: 1; Surge Value: 24
      AC: 25; Action Points: 0
      Soldier Basic Attack (standard action, at_will)
        Attacks Ragnarok with 21 vs. 28 AC (1d20+16; rolled 5).
        Misses.
    Ragnarok's turn:
      HP: 19/75; Temp HP: 4; Surges: 8; Surge Value: 19
      AC: 28; Action Points: 0
      Conditions:
        regen 6 hp when bloodied (stance).
        +1 defense bonus (until end of this turn).
      Ragnarok heals 6 hp (19 hp -> 25 hp; 0 hp wasted).
      Shift (move action, at_will)
        Ragnarok gains +1 defense bonus (until end of next turn).
      Brash Strike (standard action, at_will)
        Attacks Soldier with 24 vs. 25 AC (1d20+12; rolled 12).
        Misses.
        Soldier gains combat advantage (until start of next turn).
      +1 defense bonus expires.
    
  Round 22:
    Soldier's turn:
      HP: 76/97; Temp HP: 0; Surges: 1; Surge Value: 24
      AC: 25; Action Points: 0
      Conditions:
        combat advantage (until start of next turn).
      Soldier Basic Attack (standard action, at_will)
        Attacks Ragnarok with 21 vs. 28 AC (1d20+18; rolled 3).
        Misses.
    Ragnarok's turn:
      HP: 25/75; Temp HP: 4; Surges: 8; Surge Value: 19
      AC: 28; Action Points: 0
      combat advantage expires.
      Conditions:
        regen 6 hp when bloodied (stance).
        +1 defense bonus (until end of this turn).
      Ragnarok heals 6 hp (25 hp -> 31 hp; 0 hp wasted).
      Shift (move action, at_will)
        Ragnarok gains +1 defense bonus (until end of next turn).
      Brash Strike (standard action, at_will)
        Attacks Soldier with 18 vs. 25 AC (1d20+12; rolled 6).
        Misses.
        Soldier gains combat advantage (until start of next turn).
      +1 defense bonus expires.
    
  Round 23:
    Soldier's turn:
      HP: 76/97; Temp HP: 0; Surges: 1; Surge Value: 24
      AC: 25; Action Points: 0
      Conditions:
        combat advantage (until start of next turn).
      Soldier Basic Attack (standard action, at_will)
        Attacks Ragnarok with 38 vs. 28 AC (1d20+18; rolled 20).
        Crits: 17 damage (2d6[max]+5; rolled max).
        Ragnarok deflects 4 damage; 13 gets through (4 temp hp - 17 damage).
        Ragnarok has 18 hp remaining (31 hp - 13 damage).
    Ragnarok's turn:
      HP: 18/75; Temp HP: 0; Surges: 8; Surge Value: 19
      AC: 28; Action Points: 0
      combat advantage expires.
      Conditions:
        regen 6 hp when bloodied (stance).
        +1 defense bonus (until end of this turn).
      Ragnarok heals 6 hp (18 hp -> 24 hp; 0 hp wasted).
      Crushing Surge (standard action, at_will)
        Attacks Soldier with 16 vs. 25 AC (1d20+10; rolled 6).
        Misses.
        Ragnarok gains 4 temp hp (had 0; applied 4).
      Shift (move action, at_will)
        Ragnarok gains +1 defense bonus (until end of next turn).
      +1 defense bonus expires.
    
  Round 24:
    Soldier's turn:
      HP: 76/97; Temp HP: 0; Surges: 1; Surge Value: 24
      AC: 25; Action Points: 0
      Soldier Basic Attack (standard action, at_will)
        Attacks Ragnarok with 26 vs. 28 AC (1d20+16; rolled 10).
        Misses.
    Ragnarok's turn:
      HP: 24/75; Temp HP: 4; Surges: 8; Surge Value: 19
      AC: 28; Action Points: 0
      Conditions:
        regen 6 hp when bloodied (stance).
        +1 defense bonus (until end of this turn).
      Ragnarok heals 6 hp (24 hp -> 30 hp; 0 hp wasted).
      Brash Strike (standard action, at_will)
        Attacks Soldier with 31 vs. 25 AC (1d20+12; rolled 19).
        Hits: 23 damage (1d10[brutal 2]+13; rolled 2, 10).
        Soldier has 53 hp remaining (76 hp - 23 damage).
        Ragnarok gains 0 temp hp (had 4; applied 4).
        Soldier gains combat advantage (until start of next turn).
      Shift (move action, at_will)
        Ragnarok gains +1 defense bonus (until end of next turn).
      +1 defense bonus expires.
    
  Round 25:
    Soldier's turn:
      HP: 53/97; Temp HP: 0; Surges: 1; Surge Value: 24
      AC: 25; Action Points: 0
      Conditions:
        combat advantage (until start of next turn).
      Soldier Basic Attack (standard action, at_will)
        Attacks Ragnarok with 31 vs. 28 AC (1d20+18; rolled 13).
        Hits: 13 damage (2d6+5; rolled 4, 4).
        Ragnarok deflects 4 damage; 9 gets through (4 temp hp - 13 damage).
        Ragnarok has 21 hp remaining (30 hp - 9 damage).
    Ragnarok's turn:
      HP: 21/75; Temp HP: 0; Surges: 8; Surge Value: 19
      AC: 28; Action Points: 0
      combat advantage expires.
      Conditions:
        regen 6 hp when bloodied (stance).
        +1 defense bonus (until end of this turn).
      Ragnarok heals 6 hp (21 hp -> 27 hp; 0 hp wasted).
      Brash Strike (standard action, at_will)
        Attacks Soldier with 22 vs. 25 AC (1d20+12; rolled 10).
        Misses.
        Soldier gains combat advantage (until start of next turn).
      Shift (move action, at_will)
        Ragnarok gains +1 defense bonus (until end of next turn).
      +1 defense bonus expires.
    
  Round 26:
    Soldier's turn:
      HP: 53/97; Temp HP: 0; Surges: 1; Surge Value: 24
      AC: 25; Action Points: 0
      Conditions:
        combat advantage (until start of next turn).
      Soldier Basic Attack (standard action, at_will)
        Attacks Ragnarok with 33 vs. 28 AC (1d20+18; rolled 15).
        Hits: 15 damage (2d6+5; rolled 4, 6).
        Ragnarok has 12 hp remaining (27 hp - 15 damage).
    Ragnarok's turn:
      HP: 12/75; Temp HP: 0; Surges: 8; Surge Value: 19
      AC: 28; Action Points: 0
      combat advantage expires.
      Conditions:
        regen 6 hp when bloodied (stance).
        +1 defense bonus (until end of this turn).
      Ragnarok heals 6 hp (12 hp -> 18 hp; 0 hp wasted).
      Brash Strike (standard action, at_will)
        Attacks Soldier with 24 vs. 25 AC (1d20+12; rolled 12).
        Misses.
        Soldier gains combat advantage (until start of next turn).
      Shift (move action, at_will)
        Ragnarok gains +1 defense bonus (until end of next turn).
      +1 defense bonus expires.
    
  Round 27:
    Soldier's turn:
      HP: 53/97; Temp HP: 0; Surges: 1; Surge Value: 24
      AC: 25; Action Points: 0
      Conditions:
        combat advantage (until start of next turn).
      Soldier Basic Attack (standard action, at_will)
        Attacks Ragnarok with 30 vs. 28 AC (1d20+18; rolled 12).
        Hits: 13 damage (2d6+5; rolled 4, 4).
        Ragnarok has 5 hp remaining (18 hp - 13 damage).
    Ragnarok's turn:
      HP: 5/75; Temp HP: 0; Surges: 8; Surge Value: 19
      AC: 28; Action Points: 0
      combat advantage expires.
      Conditions:
        regen 6 hp when bloodied (stance).
        +1 defense bonus (until end of this turn).
      Ragnarok heals 6 hp (5 hp -> 11 hp; 0 hp wasted).
      Shift (move action, at_will)
        Ragnarok gains +1 defense bonus (until end of next turn).
      Crushing Surge (standard action, at_will)
        Attacks Soldier with 17 vs. 25 AC (1d20+10; rolled 7).
        Misses.
        Ragnarok gains 4 temp hp (had 0; applied 4).
      +1 defense bonus expires.
    
  Round 28:
    Soldier's turn:
      HP: 53/97; Temp HP: 0; Surges: 1; Surge Value: 24
      AC: 25; Action Points: 0
      Soldier Basic Attack (standard action, at_will)
        Attacks Ragnarok with 24 vs. 28 AC (1d20+16; rolled 8).
        Misses.
    Ragnarok's turn:
      HP: 11/75; Temp HP: 4; Surges: 8; Surge Value: 19
      AC: 28; Action Points: 0
      Conditions:
        regen 6 hp when bloodied (stance).
        +1 defense bonus (until end of this turn).
      Ragnarok heals 6 hp (11 hp -> 17 hp; 0 hp wasted).
      Shift (move action, at_will)
        Ragnarok gains +1 defense bonus (until end of next turn).
      Brash Strike (standard action, at_will)
        Attacks Soldier with 24 vs. 25 AC (1d20+12; rolled 12).
        Misses.
        Soldier gains combat advantage (until start of next turn).
      +1 defense bonus expires.
    
  Round 29:
    Soldier's turn:
      HP: 53/97; Temp HP: 0; Surges: 1; Surge Value: 24
      AC: 25; Action Points: 0
      Conditions:
        combat advantage (until start of next turn).
      Soldier Basic Attack (standard action, at_will)
        Attacks Ragnarok with 36 vs. 28 AC (1d20+18; rolled 18).
        Hits: 16 damage (2d6+5; rolled 6, 5).
        Ragnarok deflects 4 damage; 12 gets through (4 temp hp - 16 damage).
        Ragnarok has 5 hp remaining (17 hp - 12 damage).
    Ragnarok's turn:
      HP: 5/75; Temp HP: 0; Surges: 8; Surge Value: 19
      AC: 28; Action Points: 0
      combat advantage expires.
      Conditions:
        regen 6 hp when bloodied (stance).
        +1 defense bonus (until end of this turn).
      Ragnarok heals 6 hp (5 hp -> 11 hp; 0 hp wasted).
      Shift (move action, at_will)
        Ragnarok gains +1 defense bonus (until end of next turn).
      Crushing Surge (standard action, at_will)
        Attacks Soldier with 18 vs. 25 AC (1d20+10; rolled 8).
        Misses.
        Ragnarok gains 4 temp hp (had 0; applied 4).
      +1 defense bonus expires.
    
  Round 30:
    Soldier's turn:
      HP: 53/97; Temp HP: 0; Surges: 1; Surge Value: 24
      AC: 25; Action Points: 0
      Soldier Basic Attack (standard action, at_will)
        Attacks Ragnarok with 26 vs. 28 AC (1d20+16; rolled 10).
        Misses.
    Ragnarok's turn:
      HP: 11/75; Temp HP: 4; Surges: 8; Surge Value: 19
      AC: 28; Action Points: 0
      Conditions:
        regen 6 hp when bloodied (stance).
        +1 defense bonus (until end of this turn).
      Ragnarok heals 6 hp (11 hp -> 17 hp; 0 hp wasted).
      Brash Strike (standard action, at_will)
        Attacks Soldier with 19 vs. 25 AC (1d20+12; rolled 7).
        Misses.
        Soldier gains combat advantage (until start of next turn).
      Shift (move action, at_will)
        Ragnarok gains +1 defense bonus (until end of next turn).
      +1 defense bonus expires.
    
  Round 31:
    Soldier's turn:
      HP: 53/97; Temp HP: 0; Surges: 1; Surge Value: 24
      AC: 25; Action Points: 0
      Conditions:
        combat advantage (until start of next turn).
      Soldier Basic Attack (standard action, at_will)
        Attacks Ragnarok with 22 vs. 28 AC (1d20+18; rolled 4).
        Misses.
    Ragnarok's turn:
      HP: 17/75; Temp HP: 4; Surges: 8; Surge Value: 19
      AC: 28; Action Points: 0
      combat advantage expires.
      Conditions:
        regen 6 hp when bloodied (stance).
        +1 defense bonus (until end of this turn).
      Ragnarok heals 6 hp (17 hp -> 23 hp; 0 hp wasted).
      Shift (move action, at_will)
        Ragnarok gains +1 defense bonus (until end of next turn).
      Brash Strike (standard action, at_will)
        Attacks Soldier with 19 vs. 25 AC (1d20+12; rolled 7).
        Misses.
        Soldier gains combat advantage (until start of next turn).
      +1 defense bonus expires.
    
  Round 32:
    Soldier's turn:
      HP: 53/97; Temp HP: 0; Surges: 1; Surge Value: 24
      AC: 25; Action Points: 0
      Conditions:
        combat advantage (until start of next turn).
      Soldier Basic Attack (standard action, at_will)
        Attacks Ragnarok with 28 vs. 28 AC (1d20+18; rolled 10).
        Hits: 15 damage (2d6+5; rolled 4, 6).
        Ragnarok deflects 4 damage; 11 gets through (4 temp hp - 15 damage).
        Ragnarok has 12 hp remaining (23 hp - 11 damage).
    Ragnarok's turn:
      HP: 12/75; Temp HP: 0; Surges: 8; Surge Value: 19
      AC: 28; Action Points: 0
      combat advantage expires.
      Conditions:
        regen 6 hp when bloodied (stance).
        +1 defense bonus (until end of this turn).
      Ragnarok heals 6 hp (12 hp -> 18 hp; 0 hp wasted).
      Crushing Surge (standard action, at_will)
        Attacks Soldier with 25 vs. 25 AC (1d20+10; rolled 15).
        Hits: 18 damage (1d10[brutal 2]+9; rolled 9).
        Soldier has 35 hp remaining (53 hp - 18 damage).
        Ragnarok gains 10 temp hp (had 0; applied 10).
      Shift (move action, at_will)
        Ragnarok gains +1 defense bonus (until end of next turn).
      +1 defense bonus expires.
    
  Round 33:
    Soldier's turn:
      HP: 35/97; Temp HP: 0; Surges: 1; Surge Value: 24
      AC: 25; Action Points: 0
      Soldier Basic Attack (standard action, at_will)
        Attacks Ragnarok with 27 vs. 28 AC (1d20+16; rolled 11).
        Misses.
    Ragnarok's turn:
      HP: 18/75; Temp HP: 10; Surges: 8; Surge Value: 19
      AC: 28; Action Points: 0
      Conditions:
        regen 6 hp when bloodied (stance).
        +1 defense bonus (until end of this turn).
      Ragnarok heals 6 hp (18 hp -> 24 hp; 0 hp wasted).
      Brash Strike (standard action, at_will)
        Attacks Soldier with 21 vs. 25 AC (1d20+12; rolled 9).
        Misses.
        Soldier gains combat advantage (until start of next turn).
      Shift (move action, at_will)
        Ragnarok gains +1 defense bonus (until end of next turn).
      +1 defense bonus expires.
    
  Round 34:
    Soldier's turn:
      HP: 35/97; Temp HP: 0; Surges: 1; Surge Value: 24
      AC: 25; Action Points: 0
      Conditions:
        combat advantage (until start of next turn).
      Soldier Basic Attack (standard action, at_will)
        Attacks Ragnarok with 33 vs. 28 AC (1d20+18; rolled 15).
        Hits: 9 damage (2d6+5; rolled 1, 3).
        Ragnarok deflects 9 damage; 0 gets through (10 temp hp - 9 damage).
        Ragnarok has 24 hp remaining (24 hp - 0 damage).
    Ragnarok's turn:
      HP: 24/75; Temp HP: 1; Surges: 8; Surge Value: 19
      AC: 28; Action Points: 0
      combat advantage expires.
      Conditions:
        regen 6 hp when bloodied (stance).
        +1 defense bonus (until end of this turn).
      Ragnarok heals 6 hp (24 hp -> 30 hp; 0 hp wasted).
      Shift (move action, at_will)
        Ragnarok gains +1 defense bonus (until end of next turn).
      Brash Strike (standard action, at_will)
        Attacks Soldier with 25 vs. 25 AC (1d20+12; rolled 13).
        Hits: 22 damage (1d10[brutal 2]+13; rolled 2, 9).
        Soldier has 13 hp remaining (35 hp - 22 damage).
        Ragnarok gains 3 temp hp (had 1; applied 4).
        Soldier gains combat advantage (until start of next turn).
      +1 defense bonus expires.
    
  Round 35:
    Soldier's turn:
      HP: 13/97; Temp HP: 0; Surges: 1; Surge Value: 24
      AC: 25; Action Points: 0
      Conditions:
        combat advantage (until start of next turn).
      Soldier Basic Attack (standard action, at_will)
        Attacks Ragnarok with 30 vs. 28 AC (1d20+18; rolled 12).
        Hits: 17 damage (2d6+5; rolled 6, 6).
        Ragnarok deflects 4 damage; 13 gets through (4 temp hp - 17 damage).
        Ragnarok has 17 hp remaining (30 hp - 13 damage).
    Ragnarok's turn:
      HP: 17/75; Temp HP: 0; Surges: 8; Surge Value: 19
      AC: 28; Action Points: 0
      combat advantage expires.
      Conditions:
        regen 6 hp when bloodied (stance).
        +1 defense bonus (until end of this turn).
      Ragnarok heals 6 hp (17 hp -> 23 hp; 0 hp wasted).
      Brash Strike (standard action, at_will)
        Attacks Soldier with 29 vs. 25 AC (1d20+12; rolled 17).
        Hits: 21 damage (1d10[brutal 2]+13; rolled 8).
        Soldier has -8 hp remaining (13 hp - 21 damage).
        Ragnarok gains 4 temp hp (had 0; applied 4).
        Soldier gains combat advantage (until start of next turn).
      +1 defense bonus expires.
    Soldier has died!
    
  Heroes win!
  Ragnarok takes a short rest.
    Ragnarok has 23 hp; wants at least 66 hp (maximum is 75 hp).
      Ragnarok spends a healing surge (7 remaining).
      Ragnarok heals 19 hp (23 hp -> 42 hp; 0 hp wasted).
      Ragnarok spends a healing surge (6 remaining).
      Ragnarok heals 19 hp (42 hp -> 61 hp; 0 hp wasted).
      Ragnarok spends a healing surge (5 remaining).
      Ragnarok heals 19 hp (61 hp -> 75 hp; 5 hp wasted).
    Temporary hit points expire.
    Powers recharge:
      Distracting Spate recharges.
      Crushing Blow recharges.
      Unbreakable recharges.
      Griffons Wrath recharges.
      Spend Action Point recharges.
      Second Wind recharges.
    Conditions expire:
      Regen 6 hp when bloodied expires.
  
FIGHT #4: Level 7 Ragnarok VS. Level 7 Soldier
  Roll initiative!
    Ragnarok rolls 14 initiative (1d20+4; rolled 10).
    Soldier rolls 14 initiative (1d20+8; rolled 6).
    Tie! Resolve with initiative bonus.
      Ragnarok initiative bonus is 4.
      Soldier initiative bonus is 8.
    Initiative order: 
      Soldier
      Ragnarok
  
  Round 1:
    Soldier's turn:
      HP: 80/80; Temp HP: 0; Surges: 1; Surge Value: 20
      AC: 23; Action Points: 0
      Soldier Encounter Attack (standard action, encounter)
        Attacks Ragnarok with 32 vs. 27 AC (1d20+14; rolled 18).
        Hits: 30 damage (3d10+5; rolled 10, 7, 8).
        Ragnarok reacts with Unbreakable (immediate reaction, encounter):
          Damage is reduced to 21 hp (30 hp - 9 hp).
          Unbreakable has been expended.
        Ragnarok has 54 hp remaining (75 hp - 21 damage).
        Soldier Encounter Attack has been expended.
    Ragnarok's turn:
      HP: 54/75; Temp HP: 0; Surges: 5; Surge Value: 19
      AC: 27; Action Points: 0
      Distracting Spate (standard action, encounter)
        Attacks Soldier with 14 vs. 23 AC (1d20+10; rolled 4).
        Misses.
        Distracting Spate has been expended.
      Second Wind (minor action, encounter)
        Ragnarok spends a healing surge (4 remaining).
        Ragnarok heals 19 hp (54 hp -> 73 hp; 0 hp wasted).
        Ragnarok gains +2 defense bonus (until end of next turn).
        Second Wind has been expended.
      Shift (move action, at_will)
        Ragnarok gains +1 defense bonus (until end of next turn).
    
  Round 2:
    Soldier's turn:
      HP: 80/80; Temp HP: 0; Surges: 1; Surge Value: 20
      AC: 23; Action Points: 0
      Soldier Basic Attack (standard action, at_will)
        Attacks Ragnarok with 22 vs. 30 AC (1d20+14; rolled 8).
        Misses.
    Ragnarok's turn:
      HP: 73/75; Temp HP: 0; Surges: 4; Surge Value: 19
      AC: 30; Action Points: 0
      Conditions:
        +2 defense bonus (until end of this turn).
        +1 defense bonus (until end of this turn).
      Shift (move action, at_will)
        Ragnarok gains +1 defense bonus (until end of next turn).
      Crushing Blow (standard action, encounter)
        Attacks Soldier with 23 vs. 23 AC (1d20+10; rolled 13).
        Hits: 28 damage (2d10[brutal 2]+13; rolled 9, 6).
        Soldier has 52 hp remaining (80 hp - 28 damage).
        Ragnarok gains 4 temp hp (had 0; applied 4).
        Crushing Blow has been expended.
      +2 defense bonus expires.
      +1 defense bonus expires.
    
  Round 3:
    Soldier's turn:
      HP: 52/80; Temp HP: 0; Surges: 1; Surge Value: 20
      AC: 23; Action Points: 0
      Soldier Basic Attack (standard action, at_will)
        Attacks Ragnarok with 19 vs. 28 AC (1d20+14; rolled 5).
        Misses.
    Ragnarok's turn:
      HP: 73/75; Temp HP: 4; Surges: 4; Surge Value: 19
      AC: 28; Action Points: 0
      Conditions:
        +1 defense bonus (until end of this turn).
      Shift (move action, at_will)
        Ragnarok gains +1 defense bonus (until end of next turn).
      Brash Strike (standard action, at_will)
        Attacks Soldier with 21 vs. 23 AC (1d20+12; rolled 9).
        Misses.
        Soldier gains combat advantage (until start of next turn).
      +1 defense bonus expires.
    
  Round 4:
    Soldier's turn:
      HP: 52/80; Temp HP: 0; Surges: 1; Surge Value: 20
      AC: 23; Action Points: 0
      Conditions:
        combat advantage (until start of next turn).
      Soldier Basic Attack (standard action, at_will)
        Attacks Ragnarok with 23 vs. 28 AC (1d20+16; rolled 7).
        Misses.
    Ragnarok's turn:
      HP: 73/75; Temp HP: 4; Surges: 4; Surge Value: 19
      AC: 28; Action Points: 0
      combat advantage expires.
      Conditions:
        +1 defense bonus (until end of this turn).
      Shift (move action, at_will)
        Ragnarok gains +1 defense bonus (until end of next turn).
      Brash Strike (standard action, at_will)
        Attacks Soldier with 19 vs. 23 AC (1d20+12; rolled 7).
        Misses.
        Soldier gains combat advantage (until start of next turn).
      +1 defense bonus expires.
    
  Round 5:
    Soldier's turn:
      HP: 52/80; Temp HP: 0; Surges: 1; Surge Value: 20
      AC: 23; Action Points: 0
      Conditions:
        combat advantage (until start of next turn).
      Soldier Basic Attack (standard action, at_will)
        Attacks Ragnarok with 26 vs. 28 AC (1d20+16; rolled 10).
        Misses.
    Ragnarok's turn:
      HP: 73/75; Temp HP: 4; Surges: 4; Surge Value: 19
      AC: 28; Action Points: 0
      combat advantage expires.
      Conditions:
        +1 defense bonus (until end of this turn).
      Griffons Wrath (standard action, encounter)
        Attacks Soldier with 12 vs. 23 AC (1d20+10; rolled 2).
        Misses.
        Griffons Wrath has been expended.
      Shift (move action, at_will)
        Ragnarok gains +1 defense bonus (until end of next turn).
      +1 defense bonus expires.
    
  Round 6:
    Soldier's turn:
      HP: 52/80; Temp HP: 0; Surges: 1; Surge Value: 20
      AC: 23; Action Points: 0
      Soldier Basic Attack (standard action, at_will)
        Attacks Ragnarok with 19 vs. 28 AC (1d20+14; rolled 5).
        Misses.
    Ragnarok's turn:
      HP: 73/75; Temp HP: 4; Surges: 4; Surge Value: 19
      AC: 28; Action Points: 0
      Conditions:
        +1 defense bonus (until end of this turn).
      Brash Strike (standard action, at_will)
        Attacks Soldier with 21 vs. 23 AC (1d20+12; rolled 9).
        Misses.
        Soldier gains combat advantage (until start of next turn).
      Shift (move action, at_will)
        Ragnarok gains +1 defense bonus (until end of next turn).
      +1 defense bonus expires.
    
  Round 7:
    Soldier's turn:
      HP: 52/80; Temp HP: 0; Surges: 1; Surge Value: 20
      AC: 23; Action Points: 0
      Conditions:
        combat advantage (until start of next turn).
      Soldier Basic Attack (standard action, at_will)
        Attacks Ragnarok with 36 vs. 28 AC (1d20+16; rolled 20).
        Crits: 17 damage (2d6[max]+5; rolled max).
        Ragnarok deflects 4 damage; 13 gets through (4 temp hp - 17 damage).
        Ragnarok has 60 hp remaining (73 hp - 13 damage).
    Ragnarok's turn:
      HP: 60/75; Temp HP: 0; Surges: 4; Surge Value: 19
      AC: 28; Action Points: 0
      combat advantage expires.
      Conditions:
        +1 defense bonus (until end of this turn).
      Crushing Surge (standard action, at_will)
        Attacks Soldier with 21 vs. 23 AC (1d20+10; rolled 11).
        Misses.
        Ragnarok gains 4 temp hp (had 0; applied 4).
      Shift (move action, at_will)
        Ragnarok gains +1 defense bonus (until end of next turn).
      +1 defense bonus expires.
    
  Round 8:
    Soldier's turn:
      HP: 52/80; Temp HP: 0; Surges: 1; Surge Value: 20
      AC: 23; Action Points: 0
      Soldier Basic Attack (standard action, at_will)
        Attacks Ragnarok with 28 vs. 28 AC (1d20+14; rolled 14).
        Hits: 12 damage (2d6+5; rolled 4, 3).
        Ragnarok deflects 4 damage; 8 gets through (4 temp hp - 12 damage).
        Ragnarok has 52 hp remaining (60 hp - 8 damage).
    Ragnarok's turn:
      HP: 52/75; Temp HP: 0; Surges: 4; Surge Value: 19
      AC: 28; Action Points: 0
      Conditions:
        +1 defense bonus (until end of this turn).
      Brash Strike (standard action, at_will)
        Attacks Soldier with 32 vs. 23 AC (1d20+12; rolled 20).
        Crits: 32 damage (1d10[brutal 2, max]+13 + 1d12; rolled max + 9).
        Soldier has 20 hp remaining (52 hp - 32 damage).
        Ragnarok gains 4 temp hp (had 0; applied 4).
        Soldier gains combat advantage (until start of next turn).
      Shift (move action, at_will)
        Ragnarok gains +1 defense bonus (until end of next turn).
      +1 defense bonus expires.
    
  Round 9:
    Soldier's turn:
      HP: 20/80; Temp HP: 0; Surges: 1; Surge Value: 20
      AC: 23; Action Points: 0
      Conditions:
        combat advantage (until start of next turn).
      Soldier Basic Attack (standard action, at_will)
        Attacks Ragnarok with 36 vs. 28 AC (1d20+16; rolled 20).
        Crits: 17 damage (2d6[max]+5; rolled max).
        Ragnarok deflects 4 damage; 13 gets through (4 temp hp - 17 damage).
        Ragnarok has 39 hp remaining (52 hp - 13 damage).
    Ragnarok's turn:
      HP: 39/75; Temp HP: 0; Surges: 4; Surge Value: 19
      AC: 28; Action Points: 0
      combat advantage expires.
      Conditions:
        +1 defense bonus (until end of this turn).
      Brash Strike (standard action, at_will)
        Attacks Soldier with 16 vs. 23 AC (1d20+12; rolled 4).
        Misses.
        Soldier gains combat advantage (until start of next turn).
      Shift (move action, at_will)
        Ragnarok gains +1 defense bonus (until end of next turn).
      +1 defense bonus expires.
    
  Round 10:
    Soldier's turn:
      HP: 20/80; Temp HP: 0; Surges: 1; Surge Value: 20
      AC: 23; Action Points: 0
      Conditions:
        combat advantage (until start of next turn).
      Soldier Basic Attack (standard action, at_will)
        Attacks Ragnarok with 28 vs. 28 AC (1d20+16; rolled 12).
        Hits: 11 damage (2d6+5; rolled 4, 2).
        Ragnarok has 28 hp remaining (39 hp - 11 damage).
    Ragnarok's turn:
      HP: 28/75; Temp HP: 0; Surges: 4; Surge Value: 19
      AC: 28; Action Points: 0
      combat advantage expires.
      Conditions:
        +1 defense bonus (until end of this turn).
      Crushing Surge (standard action, at_will)
        Attacks Soldier with 15 vs. 23 AC (1d20+10; rolled 5).
        Misses.
        Ragnarok gains 4 temp hp (had 0; applied 4).
      Shift (move action, at_will)
        Ragnarok gains +1 defense bonus (until end of next turn).
      +1 defense bonus expires.
    
  Round 11:
    Soldier's turn:
      HP: 20/80; Temp HP: 0; Surges: 1; Surge Value: 20
      AC: 23; Action Points: 0
      Soldier Basic Attack (standard action, at_will)
        Attacks Ragnarok with 22 vs. 28 AC (1d20+14; rolled 8).
        Misses.
    Ragnarok's turn:
      HP: 28/75; Temp HP: 4; Surges: 4; Surge Value: 19
      AC: 28; Action Points: 0
      Conditions:
        +1 defense bonus (until end of this turn).
      Shift (move action, at_will)
        Ragnarok gains +1 defense bonus (until end of next turn).
      Brash Strike (standard action, at_will)
        Attacks Soldier with 20 vs. 23 AC (1d20+12; rolled 8).
        Misses.
        Soldier gains combat advantage (until start of next turn).
      +1 defense bonus expires.
    
  Round 12:
    Soldier's turn:
      HP: 20/80; Temp HP: 0; Surges: 1; Surge Value: 20
      AC: 23; Action Points: 0
      Conditions:
        combat advantage (until start of next turn).
      Soldier Basic Attack (standard action, at_will)
        Attacks Ragnarok with 29 vs. 28 AC (1d20+16; rolled 13).
        Hits: 14 damage (2d6+5; rolled 4, 5).
        Ragnarok deflects 4 damage; 10 gets through (4 temp hp - 14 damage).
        Ragnarok has 18 hp remaining (28 hp - 10 damage).
    Ragnarok's turn:
      HP: 18/75; Temp HP: 0; Surges: 4; Surge Value: 19
      AC: 28; Action Points: 0
      combat advantage expires.
      Conditions:
        +1 defense bonus (until end of this turn).
      Brash Strike (standard action, at_will)
        Attacks Soldier with 24 vs. 23 AC (1d20+12; rolled 12).
        Hits: 18 damage (1d10[brutal 2]+13; rolled 5).
        Soldier has 2 hp remaining (20 hp - 18 damage).
        Ragnarok gains 4 temp hp (had 0; applied 4).
        Soldier gains combat advantage (until start of next turn).
      Shift (move action, at_will)
        Ragnarok gains +1 defense bonus (until end of next turn).
      +1 defense bonus expires.
    
  Round 13:
    Soldier's turn:
      HP: 2/80; Temp HP: 0; Surges: 1; Surge Value: 20
      AC: 23; Action Points: 0
      Conditions:
        combat advantage (until start of next turn).
      Soldier Basic Attack (standard action, at_will)
        Attacks Ragnarok with 30 vs. 28 AC (1d20+16; rolled 14).
        Hits: 13 damage (2d6+5; rolled 4, 4).
        Ragnarok deflects 4 damage; 9 gets through (4 temp hp - 13 damage).
        Ragnarok has 9 hp remaining (18 hp - 9 damage).
    Ragnarok's turn:
      HP: 9/75; Temp HP: 0; Surges: 4; Surge Value: 19
      AC: 28; Action Points: 0
      combat advantage expires.
      Conditions:
        +1 defense bonus (until end of this turn).
      Crushing Surge (standard action, at_will)
        Attacks Soldier with 15 vs. 23 AC (1d20+10; rolled 5).
        Misses.
        Ragnarok gains 4 temp hp (had 0; applied 4).
      Shift (move action, at_will)
        Ragnarok gains +1 defense bonus (until end of next turn).
      +1 defense bonus expires.
    
  Round 14:
    Soldier's turn:
      HP: 2/80; Temp HP: 0; Surges: 1; Surge Value: 20
      AC: 23; Action Points: 0
      Soldier Basic Attack (standard action, at_will)
        Attacks Ragnarok with 29 vs. 28 AC (1d20+14; rolled 15).
        Hits: 11 damage (2d6+5; rolled 2, 4).
        Ragnarok deflects 4 damage; 7 gets through (4 temp hp - 11 damage).
        Ragnarok has 2 hp remaining (9 hp - 7 damage).
    Ragnarok's turn:
      HP: 2/75; Temp HP: 0; Surges: 4; Surge Value: 19
      AC: 28; Action Points: 0
      Conditions:
        +1 defense bonus (until end of this turn).
      Crushing Surge (standard action, at_will)
        Attacks Soldier with 20 vs. 23 AC (1d20+10; rolled 10).
        Misses.
        Ragnarok gains 4 temp hp (had 0; applied 4).
      Shift (move action, at_will)
        Ragnarok gains +1 defense bonus (until end of next turn).
      +1 defense bonus expires.
    
  Round 15:
    Soldier's turn:
      HP: 2/80; Temp HP: 0; Surges: 1; Surge Value: 20
      AC: 23; Action Points: 0
      Soldier Basic Attack (standard action, at_will)
        Attacks Ragnarok with 30 vs. 28 AC (1d20+14; rolled 16).
        Hits: 13 damage (2d6+5; rolled 3, 5).
        Ragnarok deflects 4 damage; 9 gets through (4 temp hp - 13 damage).
        Ragnarok has -7 hp remaining (2 hp - 9 damage).
    Ragnarok's turn:
      HP: -7/75; Temp HP: 0; Surges: 4; Surge Value: 19
      AC: 28; Action Points: 0
      Conditions:
        +1 defense bonus (until end of this turn).
      Ragnarok is dying (0 death saves failed).
        Rolls death saving throw and gets a 5 (1d20; rolled 5).
        Fails. 2 failures remaining before death.
      +1 defense bonus expires.
    
  Round 16:
    Soldier's turn:
      HP: 2/80; Temp HP: 0; Surges: 1; Surge Value: 20
      AC: 23; Action Points: 0
      Soldier Basic Attack (standard action, at_will)
        Attacks Ragnarok with 28 vs. 27 AC (1d20+14; rolled 14).
        Hits: 14 damage (2d6+5; rolled 4, 5).
        Ragnarok has -21 hp remaining (-7 hp - 14 damage).
    Ragnarok's turn:
      HP: -21/75; Temp HP: 0; Surges: 4; Surge Value: 19
      AC: 27; Action Points: 0
      Ragnarok is dying (1 death saves failed).
        Rolls death saving throw and gets a 13 (1d20; rolled 13).
        Passes.
    
  Round 17:
    Soldier's turn:
      HP: 2/80; Temp HP: 0; Surges: 1; Surge Value: 20
      AC: 23; Action Points: 0
      Soldier Basic Attack (standard action, at_will)
        Attacks Ragnarok with 34 vs. 27 AC (1d20+14; rolled 20).
        Crits: 17 damage (2d6[max]+5; rolled max).
        Ragnarok has -38 hp remaining (-21 hp - 17 damage).
    Ragnarok has died!
    
  Villains win!
```
[/sblock]
[sblock=Example of 4 fight(s) survived (1.4% chance)

```
FIGHT #1: Level 7 Ragnarok VS. Level 10 Soldier
  Roll initiative!
    Ragnarok rolls 24 initiative (1d20+4; rolled 20).
    Soldier rolls 23 initiative (1d20+11; rolled 12).
    Initiative order: 
      Ragnarok
      Soldier
  
  Round 1:
    Ragnarok's turn:
      HP: 75/75; Temp HP: 0; Surges: 13; Surge Value: 19
      AC: 26; Action Points: 1
      Brash Strike (standard action, at_will)
        Attacks Soldier with 14 vs. 26 AC (1d20+12; rolled 2).
        Misses.
        Soldier gains combat advantage (until start of next turn).
      Shift (move action, at_will)
        Ragnarok gains +1 defense bonus (until end of next turn).
      Spend Action Point (free action, encounter)
        Ragnarok spends an action point (0 remaining).
        Ragnarok gains a standard action.
        Spend Action Point has been expended.
      Rain Of Steel (minor action, daily)
        Ragnarok gains Rain of Steel (stance).
        Rain Of Steel has been expended.
      Crushing Blow (standard action, encounter)
        Attacks Soldier with 15 vs. 26 AC (1d20+10; rolled 5).
        Misses.
        Crushing Blow has been expended.
    Soldier's turn:
      HP: 106/106; Temp HP: 0; Surges: 1; Surge Value: 26
      AC: 26; Action Points: 0
      Rain of Steel:
        Soldier takes 8 damage (1d10[brutal 2]; rolled 8).
        Soldier has 98 hp remaining (106 hp - 8 damage).
      Conditions:
        combat advantage (until start of next turn).
      Soldier Basic Attack (standard action, at_will)
        Attacks Ragnarok with 25 vs. 27 AC (1d20+19; rolled 6).
        Misses.
    
  Round 2:
    Ragnarok's turn:
      HP: 75/75; Temp HP: 0; Surges: 13; Surge Value: 19
      AC: 27; Action Points: 0
      combat advantage expires.
      Conditions:
        +1 defense bonus (until end of this turn).
        Rain of Steel (stance).
      Crushing Surge (standard action, at_will)
        Attacks Soldier with 22 vs. 26 AC (1d20+10; rolled 12).
        Misses.
        Ragnarok gains 4 temp hp (had 0; applied 4).
      Shift (move action, at_will)
        Ragnarok gains +1 defense bonus (until end of next turn).
      +1 defense bonus expires.
    Soldier's turn:
      HP: 98/106; Temp HP: 0; Surges: 1; Surge Value: 26
      AC: 26; Action Points: 0
      Rain of Steel:
        Soldier takes 7 damage (1d10[brutal 2]; rolled 7).
        Soldier has 91 hp remaining (98 hp - 7 damage).
      Soldier Encounter Attack (standard action, encounter)
        Attacks Ragnarok with 21 vs. 27 AC (1d20+17; rolled 4).
        Misses.
        Soldier Encounter Attack has been expended.
    
  Round 3:
    Ragnarok's turn:
      HP: 75/75; Temp HP: 4; Surges: 13; Surge Value: 19
      AC: 27; Action Points: 0
      Conditions:
        Rain of Steel (stance).
        +1 defense bonus (until end of this turn).
      Knee Breaker (standard action, daily)
        Attacks Soldier with 21 vs. 26 AC (1d20+10; rolled 11).
        Misses: 13 damage (half of 2d10[brutal 2]+13; rolled 4, 10).
        Soldier has 78 hp remaining (91 hp - 13 damage).
        Ragnarok gains 0 temp hp (had 4; applied 4).
        Knee Breaker has been expended.
      Shift (move action, at_will)
        Ragnarok gains +1 defense bonus (until end of next turn).
      +1 defense bonus expires.
    Soldier's turn:
      HP: 78/106; Temp HP: 0; Surges: 1; Surge Value: 26
      AC: 26; Action Points: 0
      Rain of Steel:
        Soldier takes 8 damage (1d10[brutal 2]; rolled 8).
        Soldier has 70 hp remaining (78 hp - 8 damage).
      Soldier Basic Attack (standard action, at_will)
        Attacks Ragnarok with 28 vs. 27 AC (1d20+17; rolled 11).
        Hits: 11 damage (2d6+5; rolled 4, 2).
        Ragnarok deflects 4 damage; 7 gets through (4 temp hp - 11 damage).
        Ragnarok has 68 hp remaining (75 hp - 7 damage).
    
  Round 4:
    Ragnarok's turn:
      HP: 68/75; Temp HP: 0; Surges: 13; Surge Value: 19
      AC: 27; Action Points: 0
      Conditions:
        Rain of Steel (stance).
        +1 defense bonus (until end of this turn).
      Crushing Surge (standard action, at_will)
        Attacks Soldier with 11 vs. 26 AC (1d20+10; rolled 1).
        Misses.
        Ragnarok gains 4 temp hp (had 0; applied 4).
      Shift (move action, at_will)
        Ragnarok gains +1 defense bonus (until end of next turn).
      +1 defense bonus expires.
    Soldier's turn:
      HP: 70/106; Temp HP: 0; Surges: 1; Surge Value: 26
      AC: 26; Action Points: 0
      Rain of Steel:
        Soldier takes 10 damage (1d10[brutal 2]; rolled 10).
        Soldier has 60 hp remaining (70 hp - 10 damage).
      Soldier Basic Attack (standard action, at_will)
        Attacks Ragnarok with 31 vs. 27 AC (1d20+17; rolled 14).
        Hits: 13 damage (2d6+5; rolled 3, 5).
        Ragnarok reacts with Unbreakable (immediate reaction, encounter):
          Damage is reduced to 4 hp (13 hp - 9 hp).
          Unbreakable has been expended.
        Ragnarok deflects 4 damage; 0 gets through (4 temp hp - 4 damage).
        Ragnarok has 68 hp remaining (68 hp - 0 damage).
    
  Round 5:
    Ragnarok's turn:
      HP: 68/75; Temp HP: 0; Surges: 13; Surge Value: 19
      AC: 27; Action Points: 0
      Conditions:
        Rain of Steel (stance).
        +1 defense bonus (until end of this turn).
      Shift (move action, at_will)
        Ragnarok gains +1 defense bonus (until end of next turn).
      Distracting Spate (standard action, encounter)
        Attacks Soldier with 12 vs. 26 AC (1d20+10; rolled 2).
        Misses.
        Distracting Spate has been expended.
      +1 defense bonus expires.
    Soldier's turn:
      HP: 60/106; Temp HP: 0; Surges: 1; Surge Value: 26
      AC: 26; Action Points: 0
      Rain of Steel:
        Soldier takes 4 damage (1d10[brutal 2]; rolled 4).
        Soldier has 56 hp remaining (60 hp - 4 damage).
      Soldier Basic Attack (standard action, at_will)
        Attacks Ragnarok with 27 vs. 27 AC (1d20+17; rolled 10).
        Hits: 14 damage (2d6+5; rolled 6, 3).
        Ragnarok has 54 hp remaining (68 hp - 14 damage).
    
  Round 6:
    Ragnarok's turn:
      HP: 54/75; Temp HP: 0; Surges: 13; Surge Value: 19
      AC: 27; Action Points: 0
      Conditions:
        Rain of Steel (stance).
        +1 defense bonus (until end of this turn).
      Shift (move action, at_will)
        Ragnarok gains +1 defense bonus (until end of next turn).
      Brash Strike (standard action, at_will)
        Attacks Soldier with 26 vs. 26 AC (1d20+12; rolled 14).
        Hits: 20 damage (1d10[brutal 2]+13; rolled 7).
        Soldier has 36 hp remaining (56 hp - 20 damage).
        Ragnarok gains 4 temp hp (had 0; applied 4).
        Soldier gains combat advantage (until start of next turn).
      Second Wind (minor action, encounter)
        Ragnarok spends a healing surge (12 remaining).
        Ragnarok heals 19 hp (54 hp -> 73 hp; 0 hp wasted).
        Ragnarok gains +2 defense bonus (until end of next turn).
        Second Wind has been expended.
      +1 defense bonus expires.
    Soldier's turn:
      HP: 36/106; Temp HP: 0; Surges: 1; Surge Value: 26
      AC: 26; Action Points: 0
      Rain of Steel:
        Soldier takes 3 damage (1d10[brutal 2]; rolled 3).
        Soldier has 33 hp remaining (36 hp - 3 damage).
      Conditions:
        combat advantage (until start of next turn).
      Soldier Basic Attack (standard action, at_will)
        Attacks Ragnarok with 24 vs. 29 AC (1d20+19; rolled 5).
        Misses.
    
  Round 7:
    Ragnarok's turn:
      HP: 73/75; Temp HP: 4; Surges: 12; Surge Value: 19
      AC: 29; Action Points: 0
      combat advantage expires.
      Conditions:
        Rain of Steel (stance).
        +1 defense bonus (until end of this turn).
        +2 defense bonus (until end of this turn).
      Shift (move action, at_will)
        Ragnarok gains +1 defense bonus (until end of next turn).
      Brash Strike (standard action, at_will)
        Attacks Soldier with 16 vs. 26 AC (1d20+12; rolled 4).
        Misses.
        Soldier gains combat advantage (until start of next turn).
      +1 defense bonus expires.
      +2 defense bonus expires.
    Soldier's turn:
      HP: 33/106; Temp HP: 0; Surges: 1; Surge Value: 26
      AC: 26; Action Points: 0
      Rain of Steel:
        Soldier takes 10 damage (1d10[brutal 2]; rolled 10).
        Soldier has 23 hp remaining (33 hp - 10 damage).
      Conditions:
        combat advantage (until start of next turn).
      Soldier Basic Attack (standard action, at_will)
        Attacks Ragnarok with 33 vs. 27 AC (1d20+19; rolled 14).
        Hits: 9 damage (2d6+5; rolled 2, 2).
        Ragnarok deflects 4 damage; 5 gets through (4 temp hp - 9 damage).
        Ragnarok has 68 hp remaining (73 hp - 5 damage).
    
  Round 8:
    Ragnarok's turn:
      HP: 68/75; Temp HP: 0; Surges: 12; Surge Value: 19
      AC: 27; Action Points: 0
      combat advantage expires.
      Conditions:
        Rain of Steel (stance).
        +1 defense bonus (until end of this turn).
      Crushing Surge (standard action, at_will)
        Attacks Soldier with 13 vs. 26 AC (1d20+10; rolled 3).
        Misses.
        Ragnarok gains 4 temp hp (had 0; applied 4).
      Shift (move action, at_will)
        Ragnarok gains +1 defense bonus (until end of next turn).
      +1 defense bonus expires.
    Soldier's turn:
      HP: 23/106; Temp HP: 0; Surges: 1; Surge Value: 26
      AC: 26; Action Points: 0
      Rain of Steel:
        Soldier takes 9 damage (1d10[brutal 2]; rolled 9).
        Soldier has 14 hp remaining (23 hp - 9 damage).
      Soldier Basic Attack (standard action, at_will)
        Attacks Ragnarok with 22 vs. 27 AC (1d20+17; rolled 5).
        Misses.
    
  Round 9:
    Ragnarok's turn:
      HP: 68/75; Temp HP: 4; Surges: 12; Surge Value: 19
      AC: 27; Action Points: 0
      Conditions:
        Rain of Steel (stance).
        +1 defense bonus (until end of this turn).
      Shift (move action, at_will)
        Ragnarok gains +1 defense bonus (until end of next turn).
      Brash Strike (standard action, at_will)
        Attacks Soldier with 29 vs. 26 AC (1d20+12; rolled 17).
        Hits: 19 damage (1d10[brutal 2]+13; rolled 6).
        Soldier has -5 hp remaining (14 hp - 19 damage).
        Ragnarok gains 0 temp hp (had 4; applied 4).
        Soldier gains combat advantage (until start of next turn).
      +1 defense bonus expires.
    Soldier has died!
    
  Heroes win!
  Ragnarok takes a short rest.
    Ragnarok has 68 hp; wants at least 66 hp (maximum is 75 hp).
    Temporary hit points expire.
    Powers recharge:
      Distracting Spate recharges.
      Crushing Blow recharges.
      Unbreakable recharges.
      Spend Action Point recharges.
      Second Wind recharges.
    Conditions expire:
      Rain of steel expires.
      +1 defense bonus expires.
  
FIGHT #2: Level 7 Ragnarok VS. Level 7 Soldier
  Roll initiative!
    Ragnarok rolls 18 initiative (1d20+4; rolled 14).
    Soldier rolls 22 initiative (1d20+8; rolled 14).
    Initiative order: 
      Soldier
      Ragnarok
  
  Round 1:
    Soldier's turn:
      HP: 80/80; Temp HP: 0; Surges: 1; Surge Value: 20
      AC: 23; Action Points: 0
      Soldier Basic Attack (standard action, at_will)
        Attacks Ragnarok with 15 vs. 26 AC (1d20+14; rolled 1).
        Misses.
    Ragnarok's turn:
      HP: 68/75; Temp HP: 0; Surges: 12; Surge Value: 19
      AC: 26; Action Points: 0
      Brash Strike (standard action, at_will)
        Attacks Soldier with 26 vs. 23 AC (1d20+12; rolled 14).
        Hits: 23 damage (1d10[brutal 2]+13; rolled 10).
        Soldier has 57 hp remaining (80 hp - 23 damage).
        Ragnarok gains 4 temp hp (had 0; applied 4).
        Soldier gains combat advantage (until start of next turn).
      Shift (move action, at_will)
        Ragnarok gains +1 defense bonus (until end of next turn).
    
  Round 2:
    Soldier's turn:
      HP: 57/80; Temp HP: 0; Surges: 1; Surge Value: 20
      AC: 23; Action Points: 0
      Conditions:
        combat advantage (until start of next turn).
      Soldier Encounter Attack (standard action, encounter)
        Attacks Ragnarok with 23 vs. 27 AC (1d20+16; rolled 7).
        Misses.
        Soldier Encounter Attack has been expended.
    Ragnarok's turn:
      HP: 68/75; Temp HP: 4; Surges: 12; Surge Value: 19
      AC: 27; Action Points: 0
      combat advantage expires.
      Conditions:
        +1 defense bonus (until end of this turn).
      Distracting Spate (standard action, encounter)
        Attacks Soldier with 16 vs. 23 AC (1d20+10; rolled 6).
        Misses.
        Distracting Spate has been expended.
      Shift (move action, at_will)
        Ragnarok gains +1 defense bonus (until end of next turn).
      +1 defense bonus expires.
    
  Round 3:
    Soldier's turn:
      HP: 57/80; Temp HP: 0; Surges: 1; Surge Value: 20
      AC: 23; Action Points: 0
      Soldier Basic Attack (standard action, at_will)
        Attacks Ragnarok with 24 vs. 27 AC (1d20+14; rolled 10).
        Misses.
    Ragnarok's turn:
      HP: 68/75; Temp HP: 4; Surges: 12; Surge Value: 19
      AC: 27; Action Points: 0
      Conditions:
        +1 defense bonus (until end of this turn).
      Griffons Wrath (standard action, encounter)
        Attacks Soldier with 17 vs. 23 AC (1d20+10; rolled 7).
        Misses.
        Griffons Wrath has been expended.
      Shift (move action, at_will)
        Ragnarok gains +1 defense bonus (until end of next turn).
      +1 defense bonus expires.
    
  Round 4:
    Soldier's turn:
      HP: 57/80; Temp HP: 0; Surges: 1; Surge Value: 20
      AC: 23; Action Points: 0
      Soldier Basic Attack (standard action, at_will)
        Attacks Ragnarok with 25 vs. 27 AC (1d20+14; rolled 11).
        Misses.
    Ragnarok's turn:
      HP: 68/75; Temp HP: 4; Surges: 12; Surge Value: 19
      AC: 27; Action Points: 0
      Conditions:
        +1 defense bonus (until end of this turn).
      Shift (move action, at_will)
        Ragnarok gains +1 defense bonus (until end of next turn).
      Brash Strike (standard action, at_will)
        Attacks Soldier with 27 vs. 23 AC (1d20+12; rolled 15).
        Hits: 18 damage (1d10[brutal 2]+13; rolled 5).
        Soldier has 39 hp remaining (57 hp - 18 damage).
        Ragnarok gains 0 temp hp (had 4; applied 4).
        Soldier gains combat advantage (until start of next turn).
      +1 defense bonus expires.
    
  Round 5:
    Soldier's turn:
      HP: 39/80; Temp HP: 0; Surges: 1; Surge Value: 20
      AC: 23; Action Points: 0
      Conditions:
        combat advantage (until start of next turn).
      Soldier Basic Attack (standard action, at_will)
        Attacks Ragnarok with 24 vs. 27 AC (1d20+16; rolled 8).
        Misses.
    Ragnarok's turn:
      HP: 68/75; Temp HP: 4; Surges: 12; Surge Value: 19
      AC: 27; Action Points: 0
      combat advantage expires.
      Conditions:
        +1 defense bonus (until end of this turn).
      Brash Strike (standard action, at_will)
        Attacks Soldier with 25 vs. 23 AC (1d20+12; rolled 13).
        Hits: 18 damage (1d10[brutal 2]+13; rolled 5).
        Soldier has 21 hp remaining (39 hp - 18 damage).
        Ragnarok gains 0 temp hp (had 4; applied 4).
        Soldier gains combat advantage (until start of next turn).
      Shift (move action, at_will)
        Ragnarok gains +1 defense bonus (until end of next turn).
      +1 defense bonus expires.
    
  Round 6:
    Soldier's turn:
      HP: 21/80; Temp HP: 0; Surges: 1; Surge Value: 20
      AC: 23; Action Points: 0
      Conditions:
        combat advantage (until start of next turn).
      Soldier Basic Attack (standard action, at_will)
        Attacks Ragnarok with 20 vs. 27 AC (1d20+16; rolled 4).
        Misses.
    Ragnarok's turn:
      HP: 68/75; Temp HP: 4; Surges: 12; Surge Value: 19
      AC: 27; Action Points: 0
      combat advantage expires.
      Conditions:
        +1 defense bonus (until end of this turn).
      Crushing Blow (standard action, encounter)
        Attacks Soldier with 24 vs. 23 AC (1d20+10; rolled 14).
        Hits: 25 damage (2d10[brutal 2]+13; rolled 6, 6).
        Soldier has -4 hp remaining (21 hp - 25 damage).
        Ragnarok gains 0 temp hp (had 4; applied 4).
        Crushing Blow has been expended.
      +1 defense bonus expires.
    Soldier has died!
    
  Heroes win!
  Ragnarok takes a short rest.
    Ragnarok has 68 hp; wants at least 66 hp (maximum is 75 hp).
    Temporary hit points expire.
    Powers recharge:
      Distracting Spate recharges.
      Crushing Blow recharges.
      Griffons Wrath recharges.
    Milestone:
      Ragnarok gains an action point.
      Meliorating Layered Plate Armor +2: enhancement increases to +3.
  
FIGHT #3: Level 7 Ragnarok VS. Level 9 Soldier
  Roll initiative!
    Ragnarok rolls 12 initiative (1d20+4; rolled 8).
    Soldier rolls 20 initiative (1d20+9; rolled 11).
    Initiative order: 
      Soldier
      Ragnarok
  
  Round 1:
    Soldier's turn:
      HP: 97/97; Temp HP: 0; Surges: 1; Surge Value: 24
      AC: 25; Action Points: 0
      Soldier Encounter Attack (standard action, encounter)
        Attacks Ragnarok with 35 vs. 27 AC (1d20+16; rolled 19).
        Hits: 30 damage (3d10+5; rolled 9, 7, 9).
        Ragnarok reacts with Unbreakable (immediate reaction, encounter):
          Damage is reduced to 21 hp (30 hp - 9 hp).
          Unbreakable has been expended.
        Ragnarok has 47 hp remaining (68 hp - 21 damage).
        Soldier Encounter Attack has been expended.
    Ragnarok's turn:
      HP: 47/75; Temp HP: 0; Surges: 12; Surge Value: 19
      AC: 27; Action Points: 1
      Brash Strike (standard action, at_will)
        Attacks Soldier with 29 vs. 25 AC (1d20+12; rolled 17).
        Hits: 21 damage (1d10[brutal 2]+13; rolled 1, 8).
        Soldier has 76 hp remaining (97 hp - 21 damage).
        Ragnarok gains 4 temp hp (had 0; applied 4).
        Soldier gains combat advantage (until start of next turn).
      Second Wind (minor action, encounter)
        Ragnarok spends a healing surge (11 remaining).
        Ragnarok heals 19 hp (47 hp -> 66 hp; 0 hp wasted).
        Ragnarok gains +2 defense bonus (until end of next turn).
        Second Wind has been expended.
      Spend Action Point (free action, encounter)
        Ragnarok spends an action point (0 remaining).
        Ragnarok gains a standard action.
        Spend Action Point has been expended.
      Brash Strike (standard action, at_will)
        Attacks Soldier with 22 vs. 25 AC (1d20+12; rolled 10).
        Misses.
        Soldier gains combat advantage (until start of next turn).
      Shift (move action, at_will)
        Ragnarok gains +1 defense bonus (until end of next turn).
    
  Round 2:
    Soldier's turn:
      HP: 76/97; Temp HP: 0; Surges: 1; Surge Value: 24
      AC: 25; Action Points: 0
      Conditions:
        combat advantage (until start of next turn).
        combat advantage (until start of next turn).
      Soldier Basic Attack (standard action, at_will)
        Attacks Ragnarok with 25 vs. 30 AC (1d20+18; rolled 7).
        Misses.
    Ragnarok's turn:
      HP: 66/75; Temp HP: 4; Surges: 11; Surge Value: 19
      AC: 30; Action Points: 0
      combat advantage expires.
      combat advantage expires.
      Conditions:
        +2 defense bonus (until end of this turn).
        +1 defense bonus (until end of this turn).
      Distracting Spate (standard action, encounter)
        Attacks Soldier with 30 vs. 25 AC (1d20+10; rolled 20).
        Crits: 41 damage (2d10[brutal 2, max]+9 + 1d12; rolled max + 12).
        Soldier has 35 hp remaining (76 hp - 41 damage).
        Ragnarok gains 0 temp hp (had 4; applied 4).
        Ragnarok gains combat advantage (until end of next turn).
        Distracting Spate has been expended.
      Shift (move action, at_will)
        Ragnarok gains +1 defense bonus (until end of next turn).
      +2 defense bonus expires.
      +1 defense bonus expires.
    
  Round 3:
    Soldier's turn:
      HP: 35/97; Temp HP: 0; Surges: 1; Surge Value: 24
      AC: 25; Action Points: 0
      Soldier Basic Attack (standard action, at_will)
        Attacks Ragnarok with 35 vs. 28 AC (1d20+16; rolled 19).
        Hits: 14 damage (2d6+5; rolled 3, 6).
        Ragnarok deflects 4 damage; 10 gets through (4 temp hp - 14 damage).
        Ragnarok has 56 hp remaining (66 hp - 10 damage).
    Ragnarok's turn:
      HP: 56/75; Temp HP: 0; Surges: 11; Surge Value: 19
      AC: 28; Action Points: 0
      Conditions:
        combat advantage (until end of this turn).
        +1 defense bonus (until end of this turn).
      Shift (move action, at_will)
        Ragnarok gains +1 defense bonus (until end of next turn).
      Brash Strike (standard action, at_will)
        Attacks Soldier with 29 vs. 25 AC (1d20+14; rolled 15).
        Hits: 19 damage (1d10[brutal 2]+13; rolled 6).
        Soldier has 16 hp remaining (35 hp - 19 damage).
        Ragnarok gains 4 temp hp (had 0; applied 4).
        Soldier gains combat advantage (until start of next turn).
      combat advantage expires.
      +1 defense bonus expires.
    
  Round 4:
    Soldier's turn:
      HP: 16/97; Temp HP: 0; Surges: 1; Surge Value: 24
      AC: 25; Action Points: 0
      Conditions:
        combat advantage (until start of next turn).
      Soldier Basic Attack (standard action, at_will)
        Attacks Ragnarok with 24 vs. 28 AC (1d20+18; rolled 6).
        Misses.
    Ragnarok's turn:
      HP: 56/75; Temp HP: 4; Surges: 11; Surge Value: 19
      AC: 28; Action Points: 0
      combat advantage expires.
      Conditions:
        +1 defense bonus (until end of this turn).
      Griffons Wrath (standard action, encounter)
        Attacks Soldier with 18 vs. 25 AC (1d20+10; rolled 8).
        Misses.
        Griffons Wrath has been expended.
      Shift (move action, at_will)
        Ragnarok gains +1 defense bonus (until end of next turn).
      +1 defense bonus expires.
    
  Round 5:
    Soldier's turn:
      HP: 16/97; Temp HP: 0; Surges: 1; Surge Value: 24
      AC: 25; Action Points: 0
      Soldier Basic Attack (standard action, at_will)
        Attacks Ragnarok with 20 vs. 28 AC (1d20+16; rolled 4).
        Misses.
    Ragnarok's turn:
      HP: 56/75; Temp HP: 4; Surges: 11; Surge Value: 19
      AC: 28; Action Points: 0
      Conditions:
        +1 defense bonus (until end of this turn).
      Brash Strike (standard action, at_will)
        Attacks Soldier with 20 vs. 25 AC (1d20+12; rolled 8).
        Misses.
        Soldier gains combat advantage (until start of next turn).
      Shift (move action, at_will)
        Ragnarok gains +1 defense bonus (until end of next turn).
      +1 defense bonus expires.
    
  Round 6:
    Soldier's turn:
      HP: 16/97; Temp HP: 0; Surges: 1; Surge Value: 24
      AC: 25; Action Points: 0
      Conditions:
        combat advantage (until start of next turn).
      Soldier Basic Attack (standard action, at_will)
        Attacks Ragnarok with 28 vs. 28 AC (1d20+18; rolled 10).
        Hits: 9 damage (2d6+5; rolled 2, 2).
        Ragnarok deflects 4 damage; 5 gets through (4 temp hp - 9 damage).
        Ragnarok has 51 hp remaining (56 hp - 5 damage).
    Ragnarok's turn:
      HP: 51/75; Temp HP: 0; Surges: 11; Surge Value: 19
      AC: 28; Action Points: 0
      combat advantage expires.
      Conditions:
        +1 defense bonus (until end of this turn).
      Brash Strike (standard action, at_will)
        Attacks Soldier with 14 vs. 25 AC (1d20+12; rolled 2).
        Misses.
        Soldier gains combat advantage (until start of next turn).
      Shift (move action, at_will)
        Ragnarok gains +1 defense bonus (until end of next turn).
      +1 defense bonus expires.
    
  Round 7:
    Soldier's turn:
      HP: 16/97; Temp HP: 0; Surges: 1; Surge Value: 24
      AC: 25; Action Points: 0
      Conditions:
        combat advantage (until start of next turn).
      Soldier Basic Attack (standard action, at_will)
        Attacks Ragnarok with 21 vs. 28 AC (1d20+18; rolled 3).
        Misses.
    Ragnarok's turn:
      HP: 51/75; Temp HP: 0; Surges: 11; Surge Value: 19
      AC: 28; Action Points: 0
      combat advantage expires.
      Conditions:
        +1 defense bonus (until end of this turn).
      Crushing Blow (standard action, encounter)
        Attacks Soldier with 30 vs. 25 AC (1d20+10; rolled 20).
        Crits: 34 damage (2d10[brutal 2, max]+13 + 1d12; rolled max + 1).
        Soldier has -18 hp remaining (16 hp - 34 damage).
        Ragnarok gains 4 temp hp (had 0; applied 4).
        Crushing Blow has been expended.
      +1 defense bonus expires.
    Soldier has died!
    
  Heroes win!
  Ragnarok takes a short rest.
    Ragnarok has 51 hp; wants at least 66 hp (maximum is 75 hp).
      Ragnarok spends a healing surge (10 remaining).
      Ragnarok heals 19 hp (51 hp -> 70 hp; 0 hp wasted).
    Temporary hit points expire.
    Powers recharge:
      Distracting Spate recharges.
      Crushing Blow recharges.
      Unbreakable recharges.
      Griffons Wrath recharges.
      Spend Action Point recharges.
      Second Wind recharges.
  
FIGHT #4: Level 7 Ragnarok VS. Level 7 Soldier
  Roll initiative!
    Ragnarok rolls 8 initiative (1d20+4; rolled 4).
    Soldier rolls 17 initiative (1d20+8; rolled 9).
    Initiative order: 
      Soldier
      Ragnarok
  
  Round 1:
    Soldier's turn:
      HP: 80/80; Temp HP: 0; Surges: 1; Surge Value: 20
      AC: 23; Action Points: 0
      Soldier Encounter Attack (standard action, encounter)
        Attacks Ragnarok with 34 vs. 27 AC (1d20+14; rolled 20).
        Crits: 35 damage (3d10[max]+5; rolled max).
        Ragnarok reacts with Unbreakable (immediate reaction, encounter):
          Damage is reduced to 26 hp (35 hp - 9 hp).
          Unbreakable has been expended.
        Ragnarok has 44 hp remaining (70 hp - 26 damage).
        Soldier Encounter Attack has been expended.
    Ragnarok's turn:
      HP: 44/75; Temp HP: 0; Surges: 10; Surge Value: 19
      AC: 27; Action Points: 0
      Brash Strike (standard action, at_will)
        Attacks Soldier with 21 vs. 23 AC (1d20+12; rolled 9).
        Misses.
        Soldier gains combat advantage (until start of next turn).
      Shift (move action, at_will)
        Ragnarok gains +1 defense bonus (until end of next turn).
      Second Wind (minor action, encounter)
        Ragnarok spends a healing surge (9 remaining).
        Ragnarok heals 19 hp (44 hp -> 63 hp; 0 hp wasted).
        Ragnarok gains +2 defense bonus (until end of next turn).
        Second Wind has been expended.
    
  Round 2:
    Soldier's turn:
      HP: 80/80; Temp HP: 0; Surges: 1; Surge Value: 20
      AC: 23; Action Points: 0
      Conditions:
        combat advantage (until start of next turn).
      Soldier Basic Attack (standard action, at_will)
        Attacks Ragnarok with 35 vs. 30 AC (1d20+16; rolled 19).
        Hits: 16 damage (2d6+5; rolled 6, 5).
        Ragnarok has 47 hp remaining (63 hp - 16 damage).
    Ragnarok's turn:
      HP: 47/75; Temp HP: 0; Surges: 9; Surge Value: 19
      AC: 30; Action Points: 0
      combat advantage expires.
      Conditions:
        +1 defense bonus (until end of this turn).
        +2 defense bonus (until end of this turn).
      Griffons Wrath (standard action, encounter)
        Attacks Soldier with 12 vs. 23 AC (1d20+10; rolled 2).
        Misses.
        Griffons Wrath has been expended.
      Shift (move action, at_will)
        Ragnarok gains +1 defense bonus (until end of next turn).
      +1 defense bonus expires.
      +2 defense bonus expires.
    
  Round 3:
    Soldier's turn:
      HP: 80/80; Temp HP: 0; Surges: 1; Surge Value: 20
      AC: 23; Action Points: 0
      Soldier Basic Attack (standard action, at_will)
        Attacks Ragnarok with 31 vs. 28 AC (1d20+14; rolled 17).
        Hits: 12 damage (2d6+5; rolled 1, 6).
        Ragnarok has 35 hp remaining (47 hp - 12 damage).
    Ragnarok's turn:
      HP: 35/75; Temp HP: 0; Surges: 9; Surge Value: 19
      AC: 28; Action Points: 0
      Conditions:
        +1 defense bonus (until end of this turn).
      Boundless Endurance (minor action, daily)
        Ragnarok gains regen 6 hp when bloodied (stance).
        Boundless Endurance has been expended.
      Shift (move action, at_will)
        Ragnarok gains +1 defense bonus (until end of next turn).
      Crushing Surge (standard action, at_will)
        Attacks Soldier with 13 vs. 23 AC (1d20+10; rolled 3).
        Misses.
        Ragnarok gains 4 temp hp (had 0; applied 4).
      +1 defense bonus expires.
    
  Round 4:
    Soldier's turn:
      HP: 80/80; Temp HP: 0; Surges: 1; Surge Value: 20
      AC: 23; Action Points: 0
      Soldier Basic Attack (standard action, at_will)
        Attacks Ragnarok with 24 vs. 28 AC (1d20+14; rolled 10).
        Misses.
    Ragnarok's turn:
      HP: 35/75; Temp HP: 4; Surges: 9; Surge Value: 19
      AC: 28; Action Points: 0
      Conditions:
        regen 6 hp when bloodied (stance).
        +1 defense bonus (until end of this turn).
      Ragnarok heals 6 hp (35 hp -> 41 hp; 0 hp wasted).
      Crushing Blow (standard action, encounter)
        Attacks Soldier with 20 vs. 23 AC (1d20+10; rolled 10).
        Misses.
        Crushing Blow has been expended.
      Shift (move action, at_will)
        Ragnarok gains +1 defense bonus (until end of next turn).
      +1 defense bonus expires.
    
  Round 5:
    Soldier's turn:
      HP: 80/80; Temp HP: 0; Surges: 1; Surge Value: 20
      AC: 23; Action Points: 0
      Soldier Basic Attack (standard action, at_will)
        Attacks Ragnarok with 25 vs. 28 AC (1d20+14; rolled 11).
        Misses.
    Ragnarok's turn:
      HP: 41/75; Temp HP: 4; Surges: 9; Surge Value: 19
      AC: 28; Action Points: 0
      Conditions:
        regen 6 hp when bloodied (stance).
        +1 defense bonus (until end of this turn).
      Distracting Spate (standard action, encounter)
        Attacks Soldier with 25 vs. 23 AC (1d20+10; rolled 15).
        Hits: 22 damage (2d10[brutal 2]+9; rolled 4, 9).
        Soldier has 58 hp remaining (80 hp - 22 damage).
        Ragnarok gains 0 temp hp (had 4; applied 4).
        Ragnarok gains combat advantage (until end of next turn).
        Distracting Spate has been expended.
      Shift (move action, at_will)
        Ragnarok gains +1 defense bonus (until end of next turn).
      +1 defense bonus expires.
    
  Round 6:
    Soldier's turn:
      HP: 58/80; Temp HP: 0; Surges: 1; Surge Value: 20
      AC: 23; Action Points: 0
      Soldier Basic Attack (standard action, at_will)
        Attacks Ragnarok with 24 vs. 28 AC (1d20+14; rolled 10).
        Misses.
    Ragnarok's turn:
      HP: 41/75; Temp HP: 4; Surges: 9; Surge Value: 19
      AC: 28; Action Points: 0
      Conditions:
        regen 6 hp when bloodied (stance).
        combat advantage (until end of this turn).
        +1 defense bonus (until end of this turn).
      Shift (move action, at_will)
        Ragnarok gains +1 defense bonus (until end of next turn).
      Brash Strike (standard action, at_will)
        Attacks Soldier with 19 vs. 23 AC (1d20+14; rolled 5).
        Misses.
        Soldier gains combat advantage (until start of next turn).
      combat advantage expires.
      +1 defense bonus expires.
    
  Round 7:
    Soldier's turn:
      HP: 58/80; Temp HP: 0; Surges: 1; Surge Value: 20
      AC: 23; Action Points: 0
      Conditions:
        combat advantage (until start of next turn).
      Soldier Basic Attack (standard action, at_will)
        Attacks Ragnarok with 29 vs. 28 AC (1d20+16; rolled 13).
        Hits: 12 damage (2d6+5; rolled 3, 4).
        Ragnarok deflects 4 damage; 8 gets through (4 temp hp - 12 damage).
        Ragnarok has 33 hp remaining (41 hp - 8 damage).
    Ragnarok's turn:
      HP: 33/75; Temp HP: 0; Surges: 9; Surge Value: 19
      AC: 28; Action Points: 0
      combat advantage expires.
      Conditions:
        regen 6 hp when bloodied (stance).
        +1 defense bonus (until end of this turn).
      Ragnarok heals 6 hp (33 hp -> 39 hp; 0 hp wasted).
      Brash Strike (standard action, at_will)
        Attacks Soldier with 28 vs. 23 AC (1d20+12; rolled 16).
        Hits: 20 damage (1d10[brutal 2]+13; rolled 7).
        Soldier has 38 hp remaining (58 hp - 20 damage).
        Ragnarok gains 4 temp hp (had 0; applied 4).
        Soldier gains combat advantage (until start of next turn).
      Shift (move action, at_will)
        Ragnarok gains +1 defense bonus (until end of next turn).
      +1 defense bonus expires.
    
  Round 8:
    Soldier's turn:
      HP: 38/80; Temp HP: 0; Surges: 1; Surge Value: 20
      AC: 23; Action Points: 0
      Conditions:
        combat advantage (until start of next turn).
      Soldier Basic Attack (standard action, at_will)
        Attacks Ragnarok with 30 vs. 28 AC (1d20+16; rolled 14).
        Hits: 8 damage (2d6+5; rolled 2, 1).
        Ragnarok deflects 4 damage; 4 gets through (4 temp hp - 8 damage).
        Ragnarok has 35 hp remaining (39 hp - 4 damage).
    Ragnarok's turn:
      HP: 35/75; Temp HP: 0; Surges: 9; Surge Value: 19
      AC: 28; Action Points: 0
      combat advantage expires.
      Conditions:
        regen 6 hp when bloodied (stance).
        +1 defense bonus (until end of this turn).
      Ragnarok heals 6 hp (35 hp -> 41 hp; 0 hp wasted).
      Brash Strike (standard action, at_will)
        Attacks Soldier with 24 vs. 23 AC (1d20+12; rolled 12).
        Hits: 20 damage (1d10[brutal 2]+13; rolled 1, 1, 7).
        Soldier has 18 hp remaining (38 hp - 20 damage).
        Ragnarok gains 4 temp hp (had 0; applied 4).
        Soldier gains combat advantage (until start of next turn).
      Shift (move action, at_will)
        Ragnarok gains +1 defense bonus (until end of next turn).
      +1 defense bonus expires.
    
  Round 9:
    Soldier's turn:
      HP: 18/80; Temp HP: 0; Surges: 1; Surge Value: 20
      AC: 23; Action Points: 0
      Conditions:
        combat advantage (until start of next turn).
      Soldier Basic Attack (standard action, at_will)
        Attacks Ragnarok with 25 vs. 28 AC (1d20+16; rolled 9).
        Misses.
    Ragnarok's turn:
      HP: 41/75; Temp HP: 4; Surges: 9; Surge Value: 19
      AC: 28; Action Points: 0
      combat advantage expires.
      Conditions:
        regen 6 hp when bloodied (stance).
        +1 defense bonus (until end of this turn).
      Brash Strike (standard action, at_will)
        Attacks Soldier with 28 vs. 23 AC (1d20+12; rolled 16).
        Hits: 19 damage (1d10[brutal 2]+13; rolled 1, 6).
        Soldier has -1 hp remaining (18 hp - 19 damage).
        Ragnarok gains 0 temp hp (had 4; applied 4).
        Soldier gains combat advantage (until start of next turn).
      +1 defense bonus expires.
    Soldier has died!
    
  Heroes win!
  Ragnarok takes a short rest.
    Ragnarok has 41 hp; wants at least 66 hp (maximum is 75 hp).
      Ragnarok spends a healing surge (8 remaining).
      Ragnarok heals 19 hp (41 hp -> 60 hp; 0 hp wasted).
      Ragnarok spends a healing surge (7 remaining).
      Ragnarok heals 19 hp (60 hp -> 75 hp; 4 hp wasted).
    Temporary hit points expire.
    Powers recharge:
      Distracting Spate recharges.
      Crushing Blow recharges.
      Unbreakable recharges.
      Griffons Wrath recharges.
      Second Wind recharges.
    Conditions expire:
      Regen 6 hp when bloodied expires.
    Milestone:
      Ragnarok gains an action point.
      Meliorating Layered Plate Armor +2: enhancement increases to +4.
  
FIGHT #5: Level 7 Ragnarok VS. Level 8 Soldier
  Roll initiative!
    Ragnarok rolls 13 initiative (1d20+4; rolled 9).
    Soldier rolls 23 initiative (1d20+9; rolled 14).
    Initiative order: 
      Soldier
      Ragnarok
  
  Round 1:
    Soldier's turn:
      HP: 89/89; Temp HP: 0; Surges: 1; Surge Value: 22
      AC: 24; Action Points: 0
      Soldier Basic Attack (standard action, at_will)
        Attacks Ragnarok with 32 vs. 28 AC (1d20+15; rolled 17).
        Hits: 10 damage (2d6+5; rolled 1, 4).
        Ragnarok reacts with Unbreakable (immediate reaction, encounter):
          Damage is reduced to 1 hp (10 hp - 9 hp).
          Unbreakable has been expended.
        Ragnarok has 74 hp remaining (75 hp - 1 damage).
    Ragnarok's turn:
      HP: 74/75; Temp HP: 0; Surges: 7; Surge Value: 19
      AC: 28; Action Points: 1
      Shift (move action, at_will)
        Ragnarok gains +1 defense bonus (until end of next turn).
      Crushing Surge (standard action, at_will)
        Attacks Soldier with 21 vs. 24 AC (1d20+10; rolled 11).
        Misses.
        Ragnarok gains 4 temp hp (had 0; applied 4).
      Spend Action Point (free action, encounter)
        Ragnarok spends an action point (0 remaining).
        Ragnarok gains a standard action.
        Spend Action Point has been expended.
      Crushing Blow (standard action, encounter)
        Attacks Soldier with 18 vs. 24 AC (1d20+10; rolled 8).
        Misses.
        Crushing Blow has been expended.
    
  Round 2:
    Soldier's turn:
      HP: 89/89; Temp HP: 0; Surges: 1; Surge Value: 22
      AC: 24; Action Points: 0
      Soldier Encounter Attack (standard action, encounter)
        Attacks Ragnarok with 24 vs. 29 AC (1d20+15; rolled 9).
        Misses.
        Soldier Encounter Attack has been expended.
    Ragnarok's turn:
      HP: 74/75; Temp HP: 4; Surges: 7; Surge Value: 19
      AC: 29; Action Points: 0
      Conditions:
        +1 defense bonus (until end of this turn).
      Shift (move action, at_will)
        Ragnarok gains +1 defense bonus (until end of next turn).
      Distracting Spate (standard action, encounter)
        Attacks Soldier with 27 vs. 24 AC (1d20+10; rolled 17).
        Hits: 21 damage (2d10[brutal 2]+9; rolled 6, 6).
        Soldier has 68 hp remaining (89 hp - 21 damage).
        Ragnarok gains 0 temp hp (had 4; applied 4).
        Ragnarok gains combat advantage (until end of next turn).
        Distracting Spate has been expended.
      +1 defense bonus expires.
    
  Round 3:
    Soldier's turn:
      HP: 68/89; Temp HP: 0; Surges: 1; Surge Value: 22
      AC: 24; Action Points: 0
      Soldier Basic Attack (standard action, at_will)
        Attacks Ragnarok with 22 vs. 29 AC (1d20+15; rolled 7).
        Misses.
    Ragnarok's turn:
      HP: 74/75; Temp HP: 4; Surges: 7; Surge Value: 19
      AC: 29; Action Points: 0
      Conditions:
        +1 defense bonus (until end of this turn).
        combat advantage (until end of this turn).
      Brash Strike (standard action, at_will)
        Attacks Soldier with 31 vs. 24 AC (1d20+14; rolled 17).
        Hits: 23 damage (1d10[brutal 2]+13; rolled 10).
        Soldier has 45 hp remaining (68 hp - 23 damage).
        Ragnarok gains 0 temp hp (had 4; applied 4).
        Soldier gains combat advantage (until start of next turn).
      Shift (move action, at_will)
        Ragnarok gains +1 defense bonus (until end of next turn).
      +1 defense bonus expires.
      combat advantage expires.
    
  Round 4:
    Soldier's turn:
      HP: 45/89; Temp HP: 0; Surges: 1; Surge Value: 22
      AC: 24; Action Points: 0
      Conditions:
        combat advantage (until start of next turn).
      Soldier Basic Attack (standard action, at_will)
        Attacks Ragnarok with 31 vs. 29 AC (1d20+17; rolled 14).
        Hits: 12 damage (2d6+5; rolled 6, 1).
        Ragnarok deflects 4 damage; 8 gets through (4 temp hp - 12 damage).
        Ragnarok has 66 hp remaining (74 hp - 8 damage).
    Ragnarok's turn:
      HP: 66/75; Temp HP: 0; Surges: 7; Surge Value: 19
      AC: 29; Action Points: 0
      combat advantage expires.
      Conditions:
        +1 defense bonus (until end of this turn).
      Brash Strike (standard action, at_will)
        Attacks Soldier with 19 vs. 24 AC (1d20+12; rolled 7).
        Misses.
        Soldier gains combat advantage (until start of next turn).
      Shift (move action, at_will)
        Ragnarok gains +1 defense bonus (until end of next turn).
      +1 defense bonus expires.
    
  Round 5:
    Soldier's turn:
      HP: 45/89; Temp HP: 0; Surges: 1; Surge Value: 22
      AC: 24; Action Points: 0
      Conditions:
        combat advantage (until start of next turn).
      Soldier Basic Attack (standard action, at_will)
        Attacks Ragnarok with 27 vs. 29 AC (1d20+17; rolled 10).
        Misses.
    Ragnarok's turn:
      HP: 66/75; Temp HP: 0; Surges: 7; Surge Value: 19
      AC: 29; Action Points: 0
      combat advantage expires.
      Conditions:
        +1 defense bonus (until end of this turn).
      Brash Strike (standard action, at_will)
        Attacks Soldier with 13 vs. 24 AC (1d20+12; rolled 1).
        Misses.
        Soldier gains combat advantage (until start of next turn).
      Shift (move action, at_will)
        Ragnarok gains +1 defense bonus (until end of next turn).
      +1 defense bonus expires.
    
  Round 6:
    Soldier's turn:
      HP: 45/89; Temp HP: 0; Surges: 1; Surge Value: 22
      AC: 24; Action Points: 0
      Conditions:
        combat advantage (until start of next turn).
      Soldier Basic Attack (standard action, at_will)
        Attacks Ragnarok with 34 vs. 29 AC (1d20+17; rolled 17).
        Hits: 11 damage (2d6+5; rolled 1, 5).
        Ragnarok has 55 hp remaining (66 hp - 11 damage).
    Ragnarok's turn:
      HP: 55/75; Temp HP: 0; Surges: 7; Surge Value: 19
      AC: 29; Action Points: 0
      combat advantage expires.
      Conditions:
        +1 defense bonus (until end of this turn).
      Brash Strike (standard action, at_will)
        Attacks Soldier with 21 vs. 24 AC (1d20+12; rolled 9).
        Misses.
        Soldier gains combat advantage (until start of next turn).
      Second Wind (minor action, encounter)
        Ragnarok spends a healing surge (6 remaining).
        Ragnarok heals 19 hp (55 hp -> 74 hp; 0 hp wasted).
        Ragnarok gains +2 defense bonus (until end of next turn).
        Second Wind has been expended.
      Shift (move action, at_will)
        Ragnarok gains +1 defense bonus (until end of next turn).
      +1 defense bonus expires.
    
  Round 7:
    Soldier's turn:
      HP: 45/89; Temp HP: 0; Surges: 1; Surge Value: 22
      AC: 24; Action Points: 0
      Conditions:
        combat advantage (until start of next turn).
      Soldier Basic Attack (standard action, at_will)
        Attacks Ragnarok with 18 vs. 31 AC (1d20+17; rolled 1).
        Misses.
    Ragnarok's turn:
      HP: 74/75; Temp HP: 0; Surges: 6; Surge Value: 19
      AC: 31; Action Points: 0
      combat advantage expires.
      Conditions:
        +2 defense bonus (until end of this turn).
        +1 defense bonus (until end of this turn).
      Crushing Surge (standard action, at_will)
        Attacks Soldier with 28 vs. 24 AC (1d20+10; rolled 18).
        Hits: 12 damage (1d10[brutal 2]+9; rolled 3).
        Soldier has 33 hp remaining (45 hp - 12 damage).
        Ragnarok gains 10 temp hp (had 0; applied 10).
      Shift (move action, at_will)
        Ragnarok gains +1 defense bonus (until end of next turn).
      +2 defense bonus expires.
      +1 defense bonus expires.
    
  Round 8:
    Soldier's turn:
      HP: 33/89; Temp HP: 0; Surges: 1; Surge Value: 22
      AC: 24; Action Points: 0
      Soldier Basic Attack (standard action, at_will)
        Attacks Ragnarok with 29 vs. 29 AC (1d20+15; rolled 14).
        Hits: 12 damage (2d6+5; rolled 6, 1).
        Ragnarok deflects 10 damage; 2 gets through (10 temp hp - 12 damage).
        Ragnarok has 72 hp remaining (74 hp - 2 damage).
    Ragnarok's turn:
      HP: 72/75; Temp HP: 0; Surges: 6; Surge Value: 19
      AC: 29; Action Points: 0
      Conditions:
        +1 defense bonus (until end of this turn).
      Crushing Surge (standard action, at_will)
        Attacks Soldier with 22 vs. 24 AC (1d20+10; rolled 12).
        Misses.
        Ragnarok gains 4 temp hp (had 0; applied 4).
      Shift (move action, at_will)
        Ragnarok gains +1 defense bonus (until end of next turn).
      +1 defense bonus expires.
    
  Round 9:
    Soldier's turn:
      HP: 33/89; Temp HP: 0; Surges: 1; Surge Value: 22
      AC: 24; Action Points: 0
      Soldier Basic Attack (standard action, at_will)
        Attacks Ragnarok with 22 vs. 29 AC (1d20+15; rolled 7).
        Misses.
    Ragnarok's turn:
      HP: 72/75; Temp HP: 4; Surges: 6; Surge Value: 19
      AC: 29; Action Points: 0
      Conditions:
        +1 defense bonus (until end of this turn).
      Shift (move action, at_will)
        Ragnarok gains +1 defense bonus (until end of next turn).
      Brash Strike (standard action, at_will)
        Attacks Soldier with 21 vs. 24 AC (1d20+12; rolled 9).
        Misses.
        Soldier gains combat advantage (until start of next turn).
      +1 defense bonus expires.
    
  Round 10:
    Soldier's turn:
      HP: 33/89; Temp HP: 0; Surges: 1; Surge Value: 22
      AC: 24; Action Points: 0
      Conditions:
        combat advantage (until start of next turn).
      Soldier Basic Attack (standard action, at_will)
        Attacks Ragnarok with 36 vs. 29 AC (1d20+17; rolled 19).
        Hits: 17 damage (2d6+5; rolled 6, 6).
        Ragnarok deflects 4 damage; 13 gets through (4 temp hp - 17 damage).
        Ragnarok has 59 hp remaining (72 hp - 13 damage).
    Ragnarok's turn:
      HP: 59/75; Temp HP: 0; Surges: 6; Surge Value: 19
      AC: 29; Action Points: 0
      combat advantage expires.
      Conditions:
        +1 defense bonus (until end of this turn).
      Crushing Surge (standard action, at_will)
        Attacks Soldier with 28 vs. 24 AC (1d20+10; rolled 18).
        Hits: 12 damage (1d10[brutal 2]+9; rolled 2, 3).
        Soldier has 21 hp remaining (33 hp - 12 damage).
        Ragnarok gains 10 temp hp (had 0; applied 10).
      Shift (move action, at_will)
        Ragnarok gains +1 defense bonus (until end of next turn).
      +1 defense bonus expires.
    
  Round 11:
    Soldier's turn:
      HP: 21/89; Temp HP: 0; Surges: 1; Surge Value: 22
      AC: 24; Action Points: 0
      Soldier Basic Attack (standard action, at_will)
        Attacks Ragnarok with 34 vs. 29 AC (1d20+15; rolled 19).
        Hits: 13 damage (2d6+5; rolled 5, 3).
        Ragnarok deflects 10 damage; 3 gets through (10 temp hp - 13 damage).
        Ragnarok has 56 hp remaining (59 hp - 3 damage).
    Ragnarok's turn:
      HP: 56/75; Temp HP: 0; Surges: 6; Surge Value: 19
      AC: 29; Action Points: 0
      Conditions:
        +1 defense bonus (until end of this turn).
      Brash Strike (standard action, at_will)
        Attacks Soldier with 14 vs. 24 AC (1d20+12; rolled 2).
        Misses.
        Soldier gains combat advantage (until start of next turn).
      Shift (move action, at_will)
        Ragnarok gains +1 defense bonus (until end of next turn).
      +1 defense bonus expires.
    
  Round 12:
    Soldier's turn:
      HP: 21/89; Temp HP: 0; Surges: 1; Surge Value: 22
      AC: 24; Action Points: 0
      Conditions:
        combat advantage (until start of next turn).
      Soldier Basic Attack (standard action, at_will)
        Attacks Ragnarok with 35 vs. 29 AC (1d20+17; rolled 18).
        Hits: 8 damage (2d6+5; rolled 1, 2).
        Ragnarok has 48 hp remaining (56 hp - 8 damage).
    Ragnarok's turn:
      HP: 48/75; Temp HP: 0; Surges: 6; Surge Value: 19
      AC: 29; Action Points: 0
      combat advantage expires.
      Conditions:
        +1 defense bonus (until end of this turn).
      Brash Strike (standard action, at_will)
        Attacks Soldier with 18 vs. 24 AC (1d20+12; rolled 6).
        Misses.
        Soldier gains combat advantage (until start of next turn).
      Shift (move action, at_will)
        Ragnarok gains +1 defense bonus (until end of next turn).
      +1 defense bonus expires.
    
  Round 13:
    Soldier's turn:
      HP: 21/89; Temp HP: 0; Surges: 1; Surge Value: 22
      AC: 24; Action Points: 0
      Conditions:
        combat advantage (until start of next turn).
      Soldier Basic Attack (standard action, at_will)
        Attacks Ragnarok with 37 vs. 29 AC (1d20+17; rolled 20).
        Crits: 17 damage (2d6[max]+5; rolled max).
        Ragnarok has 31 hp remaining (48 hp - 17 damage).
    Ragnarok's turn:
      HP: 31/75; Temp HP: 0; Surges: 6; Surge Value: 19
      AC: 29; Action Points: 0
      combat advantage expires.
      Conditions:
        +1 defense bonus (until end of this turn).
      Shift (move action, at_will)
        Ragnarok gains +1 defense bonus (until end of next turn).
      Griffons Wrath (standard action, encounter)
        Attacks Soldier with 12 vs. 24 AC (1d20+10; rolled 2).
        Misses.
        Griffons Wrath has been expended.
      +1 defense bonus expires.
    
  Round 14:
    Soldier's turn:
      HP: 21/89; Temp HP: 0; Surges: 1; Surge Value: 22
      AC: 24; Action Points: 0
      Soldier Basic Attack (standard action, at_will)
        Attacks Ragnarok with 32 vs. 29 AC (1d20+15; rolled 17).
        Hits: 10 damage (2d6+5; rolled 2, 3).
        Ragnarok has 21 hp remaining (31 hp - 10 damage).
    Ragnarok's turn:
      HP: 21/75; Temp HP: 0; Surges: 6; Surge Value: 19
      AC: 29; Action Points: 0
      Conditions:
        +1 defense bonus (until end of this turn).
      Crushing Surge (standard action, at_will)
        Attacks Soldier with 23 vs. 24 AC (1d20+10; rolled 13).
        Misses.
        Ragnarok gains 4 temp hp (had 0; applied 4).
      Shift (move action, at_will)
        Ragnarok gains +1 defense bonus (until end of next turn).
      +1 defense bonus expires.
    
  Round 15:
    Soldier's turn:
      HP: 21/89; Temp HP: 0; Surges: 1; Surge Value: 22
      AC: 24; Action Points: 0
      Soldier Basic Attack (standard action, at_will)
        Attacks Ragnarok with 31 vs. 29 AC (1d20+15; rolled 16).
        Hits: 15 damage (2d6+5; rolled 6, 4).
        Ragnarok deflects 4 damage; 11 gets through (4 temp hp - 15 damage).
        Ragnarok has 10 hp remaining (21 hp - 11 damage).
    Ragnarok's turn:
      HP: 10/75; Temp HP: 0; Surges: 6; Surge Value: 19
      AC: 29; Action Points: 0
      Conditions:
        +1 defense bonus (until end of this turn).
      Brash Strike (standard action, at_will)
        Attacks Soldier with 13 vs. 24 AC (1d20+12; rolled 1).
        Misses.
        Soldier gains combat advantage (until start of next turn).
      Shift (move action, at_will)
        Ragnarok gains +1 defense bonus (until end of next turn).
      +1 defense bonus expires.
    
  Round 16:
    Soldier's turn:
      HP: 21/89; Temp HP: 0; Surges: 1; Surge Value: 22
      AC: 24; Action Points: 0
      Conditions:
        combat advantage (until start of next turn).
      Soldier Basic Attack (standard action, at_will)
        Attacks Ragnarok with 33 vs. 29 AC (1d20+17; rolled 16).
        Hits: 13 damage (2d6+5; rolled 5, 3).
        Ragnarok has -3 hp remaining (10 hp - 13 damage).
    Ragnarok's turn:
      HP: -3/75; Temp HP: 0; Surges: 6; Surge Value: 19
      AC: 29; Action Points: 0
      combat advantage expires.
      Conditions:
        +1 defense bonus (until end of this turn).
      Ragnarok is dying (0 death saves failed).
        Rolls death saving throw and gets a 1 (1d20; rolled 1).
        Fails. 2 failures remaining before death.
      +1 defense bonus expires.
    
  Round 17:
    Soldier's turn:
      HP: 21/89; Temp HP: 0; Surges: 1; Surge Value: 22
      AC: 24; Action Points: 0
      Soldier Basic Attack (standard action, at_will)
        Attacks Ragnarok with 23 vs. 28 AC (1d20+15; rolled 8).
        Misses.
    Ragnarok's turn:
      HP: -3/75; Temp HP: 0; Surges: 6; Surge Value: 19
      AC: 28; Action Points: 0
      Ragnarok is dying (1 death saves failed).
        Rolls death saving throw and gets a 3 (1d20; rolled 3).
        Fails. 1 failures remaining before death.
    
  Round 18:
    Soldier's turn:
      HP: 21/89; Temp HP: 0; Surges: 1; Surge Value: 22
      AC: 24; Action Points: 0
      Soldier Basic Attack (standard action, at_will)
        Attacks Ragnarok with 20 vs. 28 AC (1d20+15; rolled 5).
        Misses.
    Ragnarok's turn:
      HP: -3/75; Temp HP: 0; Surges: 6; Surge Value: 19
      AC: 28; Action Points: 0
      Ragnarok is dying (2 death saves failed).
        Rolls death saving throw and gets a 17 (1d20; rolled 17).
        Passes.
    
  Round 19:
    Soldier's turn:
      HP: 21/89; Temp HP: 0; Surges: 1; Surge Value: 22
      AC: 24; Action Points: 0
      Soldier Basic Attack (standard action, at_will)
        Attacks Ragnarok with 22 vs. 28 AC (1d20+15; rolled 7).
        Misses.
    Ragnarok's turn:
      HP: -3/75; Temp HP: 0; Surges: 6; Surge Value: 19
      AC: 28; Action Points: 0
      Ragnarok is dying (2 death saves failed).
        Rolls death saving throw and gets a 9 (1d20; rolled 9).
        Fails. 0 failures remaining before death.
    Ragnarok has died!
    
  Villains win!
```
[/sblock]
[sblock=Example of 5 fight(s) survived (92.5% chance)

```
FIGHT #1: Level 7 Ragnarok VS. Level 10 Soldier
  Roll initiative!
    Ragnarok rolls 9 initiative (1d20+4; rolled 5).
    Soldier rolls 27 initiative (1d20+11; rolled 16).
    Initiative order: 
      Soldier
      Ragnarok
  
  Round 1:
    Soldier's turn:
      HP: 106/106; Temp HP: 0; Surges: 1; Surge Value: 26
      AC: 26; Action Points: 0
      Soldier Basic Attack (standard action, at_will)
        Attacks Ragnarok with 29 vs. 26 AC (1d20+17; rolled 12).
        Hits: 15 damage (2d6+5; rolled 5, 5).
        Ragnarok reacts with Unbreakable (immediate reaction, encounter):
          Damage is reduced to 6 hp (15 hp - 9 hp).
          Unbreakable has been expended.
        Ragnarok has 69 hp remaining (75 hp - 6 damage).
    Ragnarok's turn:
      HP: 69/75; Temp HP: 0; Surges: 13; Surge Value: 19
      AC: 26; Action Points: 1
      Crushing Surge (standard action, at_will)
        Attacks Soldier with 12 vs. 26 AC (1d20+10; rolled 2).
        Misses.
        Ragnarok gains 4 temp hp (had 0; applied 4).
      Rain Of Steel (minor action, daily)
        Ragnarok gains Rain of Steel (stance).
        Rain Of Steel has been expended.
      Spend Action Point (free action, encounter)
        Ragnarok spends an action point (0 remaining).
        Ragnarok gains a standard action.
        Spend Action Point has been expended.
      Knee Breaker (standard action, daily)
        Attacks Soldier with 27 vs. 26 AC (1d20+10; rolled 17).
        Hits: 21 damage (2d10[brutal 2]+13; rolled 5, 1, 3).
        Soldier has 85 hp remaining (106 hp - 21 damage).
        Ragnarok gains 6 temp hp (had 4; applied 10).
        Knee Breaker has been expended.
      Shift (move action, at_will)
        Ragnarok gains +1 defense bonus (until end of next turn).
    
  Round 2:
    Soldier's turn:
      HP: 85/106; Temp HP: 0; Surges: 1; Surge Value: 26
      AC: 26; Action Points: 0
      Rain of Steel:
        Soldier takes 10 damage (1d10[brutal 2]; rolled 10).
        Soldier has 75 hp remaining (85 hp - 10 damage).
      Soldier Basic Attack (standard action, at_will)
        Attacks Ragnarok with 24 vs. 27 AC (1d20+17; rolled 7).
        Misses.
    Ragnarok's turn:
      HP: 69/75; Temp HP: 10; Surges: 13; Surge Value: 19
      AC: 27; Action Points: 0
      Conditions:
        Rain of Steel (stance).
        +1 defense bonus (until end of this turn).
      Distracting Spate (standard action, encounter)
        Attacks Soldier with 27 vs. 26 AC (1d20+10; rolled 17).
        Hits: 22 damage (2d10[brutal 2]+9; rolled 9, 4).
        Soldier has 53 hp remaining (75 hp - 22 damage).
        Ragnarok gains 0 temp hp (had 10; applied 4).
        Ragnarok gains combat advantage (until end of next turn).
        Distracting Spate has been expended.
      Shift (move action, at_will)
        Ragnarok gains +1 defense bonus (until end of next turn).
      +1 defense bonus expires.
    
  Round 3:
    Soldier's turn:
      HP: 53/106; Temp HP: 0; Surges: 1; Surge Value: 26
      AC: 26; Action Points: 0
      Rain of Steel:
        Soldier takes 10 damage (1d10[brutal 2]; rolled 10).
        Soldier has 43 hp remaining (53 hp - 10 damage).
      Soldier Encounter Attack (standard action, encounter)
        Attacks Ragnarok with 36 vs. 27 AC (1d20+17; rolled 19).
        Hits: 16 damage (4d8+5; rolled 1, 2, 7, 1).
        Ragnarok deflects 10 damage; 6 gets through (10 temp hp - 16 damage).
        Ragnarok has 63 hp remaining (69 hp - 6 damage).
        Soldier Encounter Attack has been expended.
    Ragnarok's turn:
      HP: 63/75; Temp HP: 0; Surges: 13; Surge Value: 19
      AC: 27; Action Points: 0
      Conditions:
        Rain of Steel (stance).
        combat advantage (until end of this turn).
        +1 defense bonus (until end of this turn).
      Crushing Blow (standard action, encounter)
        Attacks Soldier with 19 vs. 26 AC (1d20+12; rolled 7).
        Misses.
        Crushing Blow has been expended.
      Shift (move action, at_will)
        Ragnarok gains +1 defense bonus (until end of next turn).
      combat advantage expires.
      +1 defense bonus expires.
    
  Round 4:
    Soldier's turn:
      HP: 43/106; Temp HP: 0; Surges: 1; Surge Value: 26
      AC: 26; Action Points: 0
      Rain of Steel:
        Soldier takes 3 damage (1d10[brutal 2]; rolled 3).
        Soldier has 40 hp remaining (43 hp - 3 damage).
      Soldier Basic Attack (standard action, at_will)
        Attacks Ragnarok with 25 vs. 27 AC (1d20+17; rolled 8).
        Misses.
    Ragnarok's turn:
      HP: 63/75; Temp HP: 0; Surges: 13; Surge Value: 19
      AC: 27; Action Points: 0
      Conditions:
        Rain of Steel (stance).
        +1 defense bonus (until end of this turn).
      Crushing Surge (standard action, at_will)
        Attacks Soldier with 28 vs. 26 AC (1d20+10; rolled 18).
        Hits: 19 damage (1d10[brutal 2]+9; rolled 10).
        Soldier has 21 hp remaining (40 hp - 19 damage).
        Ragnarok gains 10 temp hp (had 0; applied 10).
      Shift (move action, at_will)
        Ragnarok gains +1 defense bonus (until end of next turn).
      +1 defense bonus expires.
    
  Round 5:
    Soldier's turn:
      HP: 21/106; Temp HP: 0; Surges: 1; Surge Value: 26
      AC: 26; Action Points: 0
      Rain of Steel:
        Soldier takes 8 damage (1d10[brutal 2]; rolled 8).
        Soldier has 13 hp remaining (21 hp - 8 damage).
      Soldier Basic Attack (standard action, at_will)
        Attacks Ragnarok with 34 vs. 27 AC (1d20+17; rolled 17).
        Hits: 14 damage (2d6+5; rolled 3, 6).
        Ragnarok deflects 10 damage; 4 gets through (10 temp hp - 14 damage).
        Ragnarok has 59 hp remaining (63 hp - 4 damage).
    Ragnarok's turn:
      HP: 59/75; Temp HP: 0; Surges: 13; Surge Value: 19
      AC: 27; Action Points: 0
      Conditions:
        Rain of Steel (stance).
        +1 defense bonus (until end of this turn).
      Brash Strike (standard action, at_will)
        Attacks Soldier with 20 vs. 26 AC (1d20+12; rolled 8).
        Misses.
        Soldier gains combat advantage (until start of next turn).
      Shift (move action, at_will)
        Ragnarok gains +1 defense bonus (until end of next turn).
      +1 defense bonus expires.
    
  Round 6:
    Soldier's turn:
      HP: 13/106; Temp HP: 0; Surges: 1; Surge Value: 26
      AC: 26; Action Points: 0
      Rain of Steel:
        Soldier takes 7 damage (1d10[brutal 2]; rolled 7).
        Soldier has 6 hp remaining (13 hp - 7 damage).
      Conditions:
        combat advantage (until start of next turn).
      Soldier Basic Attack (standard action, at_will)
        Attacks Ragnarok with 23 vs. 27 AC (1d20+19; rolled 4).
        Misses.
    Ragnarok's turn:
      HP: 59/75; Temp HP: 0; Surges: 13; Surge Value: 19
      AC: 27; Action Points: 0
      combat advantage expires.
      Conditions:
        Rain of Steel (stance).
        +1 defense bonus (until end of this turn).
      Brash Strike (standard action, at_will)
        Attacks Soldier with 13 vs. 26 AC (1d20+12; rolled 1).
        Misses.
        Soldier gains combat advantage (until start of next turn).
      Shift (move action, at_will)
        Ragnarok gains +1 defense bonus (until end of next turn).
      +1 defense bonus expires.
    
  Round 7:
    Soldier's turn:
      HP: 6/106; Temp HP: 0; Surges: 1; Surge Value: 26
      AC: 26; Action Points: 0
      Rain of Steel:
        Soldier takes 4 damage (1d10[brutal 2]; rolled 4).
        Soldier has 2 hp remaining (6 hp - 4 damage).
      Conditions:
        combat advantage (until start of next turn).
      Soldier Basic Attack (standard action, at_will)
        Attacks Ragnarok with 23 vs. 27 AC (1d20+19; rolled 4).
        Misses.
    Ragnarok's turn:
      HP: 59/75; Temp HP: 0; Surges: 13; Surge Value: 19
      AC: 27; Action Points: 0
      combat advantage expires.
      Conditions:
        Rain of Steel (stance).
        +1 defense bonus (until end of this turn).
      Griffons Wrath (standard action, encounter)
        Attacks Soldier with 12 vs. 26 AC (1d20+10; rolled 2).
        Misses.
        Griffons Wrath has been expended.
      Shift (move action, at_will)
        Ragnarok gains +1 defense bonus (until end of next turn).
      +1 defense bonus expires.
    
  Round 8:
    Soldier's turn:
      HP: 2/106; Temp HP: 0; Surges: 1; Surge Value: 26
      AC: 26; Action Points: 0
      Rain of Steel:
        Soldier takes 6 damage (1d10[brutal 2]; rolled 6).
        Soldier has -4 hp remaining (2 hp - 6 damage).
    Soldier has died!
    
  Heroes win!
  Ragnarok takes a short rest.
    Ragnarok has 59 hp; wants at least 66 hp (maximum is 75 hp).
      Ragnarok spends a healing surge (12 remaining).
      Ragnarok heals 19 hp (59 hp -> 75 hp; 3 hp wasted).
    Powers recharge:
      Distracting Spate recharges.
      Crushing Blow recharges.
      Unbreakable recharges.
      Griffons Wrath recharges.
      Spend Action Point recharges.
    Conditions expire:
      Rain of steel expires.
      +1 defense bonus expires.
  
FIGHT #2: Level 7 Ragnarok VS. Level 7 Soldier
  Roll initiative!
    Ragnarok rolls 15 initiative (1d20+4; rolled 11).
    Soldier rolls 18 initiative (1d20+8; rolled 10).
    Initiative order: 
      Soldier
      Ragnarok
  
  Round 1:
    Soldier's turn:
      HP: 80/80; Temp HP: 0; Surges: 1; Surge Value: 20
      AC: 23; Action Points: 0
      Soldier Encounter Attack (standard action, encounter)
        Attacks Ragnarok with 18 vs. 26 AC (1d20+14; rolled 4).
        Misses.
        Soldier Encounter Attack has been expended.
    Ragnarok's turn:
      HP: 75/75; Temp HP: 0; Surges: 12; Surge Value: 19
      AC: 26; Action Points: 0
      Brash Strike (standard action, at_will)
        Attacks Soldier with 13 vs. 23 AC (1d20+12; rolled 1).
        Misses.
        Soldier gains combat advantage (until start of next turn).
      Shift (move action, at_will)
        Ragnarok gains +1 defense bonus (until end of next turn).
    
  Round 2:
    Soldier's turn:
      HP: 80/80; Temp HP: 0; Surges: 1; Surge Value: 20
      AC: 23; Action Points: 0
      Conditions:
        combat advantage (until start of next turn).
      Soldier Basic Attack (standard action, at_will)
        Attacks Ragnarok with 29 vs. 27 AC (1d20+16; rolled 13).
        Hits: 11 damage (2d6+5; rolled 5, 1).
        Ragnarok reacts with Unbreakable (immediate reaction, encounter):
          Damage is reduced to 2 hp (11 hp - 9 hp).
          Unbreakable has been expended.
        Ragnarok has 73 hp remaining (75 hp - 2 damage).
    Ragnarok's turn:
      HP: 73/75; Temp HP: 0; Surges: 12; Surge Value: 19
      AC: 27; Action Points: 0
      combat advantage expires.
      Conditions:
        +1 defense bonus (until end of this turn).
      Griffons Wrath (standard action, encounter)
        Attacks Soldier with 23 vs. 23 AC (1d20+10; rolled 13).
        Hits: 18 damage (2d10[brutal 2]+9; rolled 4, 5).
        Soldier has 62 hp remaining (80 hp - 18 damage).
        Ragnarok gains 4 temp hp (had 0; applied 4).
        Soldier gains -2 AC penalty (until end of Ragnarok's next turn).
        Griffons Wrath has been expended.
      Shift (move action, at_will)
        Ragnarok gains +1 defense bonus (until end of next turn).
      +1 defense bonus expires.
    
  Round 3:
    Soldier's turn:
      HP: 62/80; Temp HP: 0; Surges: 1; Surge Value: 20
      AC: 21; Action Points: 0
      Conditions:
        -2 AC penalty (until end of Ragnarok's next turn).
      Soldier Basic Attack (standard action, at_will)
        Attacks Ragnarok with 24 vs. 27 AC (1d20+14; rolled 10).
        Misses.
    Ragnarok's turn:
      HP: 73/75; Temp HP: 4; Surges: 12; Surge Value: 19
      AC: 27; Action Points: 0
      Conditions:
        +1 defense bonus (until end of this turn).
      Distracting Spate (standard action, encounter)
        Attacks Soldier with 11 vs. 21 AC (1d20+10; rolled 1).
        Misses.
        Distracting Spate has been expended.
      Shift (move action, at_will)
        Ragnarok gains +1 defense bonus (until end of next turn).
      +1 defense bonus expires.
      -2 AC penalty expires.
    
  Round 4:
    Soldier's turn:
      HP: 62/80; Temp HP: 0; Surges: 1; Surge Value: 20
      AC: 23; Action Points: 0
      Soldier Basic Attack (standard action, at_will)
        Attacks Ragnarok with 17 vs. 27 AC (1d20+14; rolled 3).
        Misses.
    Ragnarok's turn:
      HP: 73/75; Temp HP: 4; Surges: 12; Surge Value: 19
      AC: 27; Action Points: 0
      Conditions:
        +1 defense bonus (until end of this turn).
      Brash Strike (standard action, at_will)
        Attacks Soldier with 25 vs. 23 AC (1d20+12; rolled 13).
        Hits: 20 damage (1d10[brutal 2]+13; rolled 2, 7).
        Soldier has 42 hp remaining (62 hp - 20 damage).
        Ragnarok gains 0 temp hp (had 4; applied 4).
        Soldier gains combat advantage (until start of next turn).
      Shift (move action, at_will)
        Ragnarok gains +1 defense bonus (until end of next turn).
      +1 defense bonus expires.
    
  Round 5:
    Soldier's turn:
      HP: 42/80; Temp HP: 0; Surges: 1; Surge Value: 20
      AC: 23; Action Points: 0
      Conditions:
        combat advantage (until start of next turn).
      Soldier Basic Attack (standard action, at_will)
        Attacks Ragnarok with 34 vs. 27 AC (1d20+16; rolled 18).
        Hits: 14 damage (2d6+5; rolled 3, 6).
        Ragnarok deflects 4 damage; 10 gets through (4 temp hp - 14 damage).
        Ragnarok has 63 hp remaining (73 hp - 10 damage).
    Ragnarok's turn:
      HP: 63/75; Temp HP: 0; Surges: 12; Surge Value: 19
      AC: 27; Action Points: 0
      combat advantage expires.
      Conditions:
        +1 defense bonus (until end of this turn).
      Brash Strike (standard action, at_will)
        Attacks Soldier with 31 vs. 23 AC (1d20+12; rolled 19).
        Hits: 23 damage (1d10[brutal 2]+13; rolled 1, 10).
        Soldier has 19 hp remaining (42 hp - 23 damage).
        Ragnarok gains 4 temp hp (had 0; applied 4).
        Soldier gains combat advantage (until start of next turn).
      Shift (move action, at_will)
        Ragnarok gains +1 defense bonus (until end of next turn).
      +1 defense bonus expires.
    
  Round 6:
    Soldier's turn:
      HP: 19/80; Temp HP: 0; Surges: 1; Surge Value: 20
      AC: 23; Action Points: 0
      Conditions:
        combat advantage (until start of next turn).
      Soldier Basic Attack (standard action, at_will)
        Attacks Ragnarok with 17 vs. 27 AC (1d20+16; rolled 1).
        Misses.
    Ragnarok's turn:
      HP: 63/75; Temp HP: 4; Surges: 12; Surge Value: 19
      AC: 27; Action Points: 0
      combat advantage expires.
      Conditions:
        +1 defense bonus (until end of this turn).
      Brash Strike (standard action, at_will)
        Attacks Soldier with 13 vs. 23 AC (1d20+12; rolled 1).
        Misses.
        Soldier gains combat advantage (until start of next turn).
      Shift (move action, at_will)
        Ragnarok gains +1 defense bonus (until end of next turn).
      +1 defense bonus expires.
    
  Round 7:
    Soldier's turn:
      HP: 19/80; Temp HP: 0; Surges: 1; Surge Value: 20
      AC: 23; Action Points: 0
      Conditions:
        combat advantage (until start of next turn).
      Soldier Basic Attack (standard action, at_will)
        Attacks Ragnarok with 26 vs. 27 AC (1d20+16; rolled 10).
        Misses.
    Ragnarok's turn:
      HP: 63/75; Temp HP: 4; Surges: 12; Surge Value: 19
      AC: 27; Action Points: 0
      combat advantage expires.
      Conditions:
        +1 defense bonus (until end of this turn).
      Shift (move action, at_will)
        Ragnarok gains +1 defense bonus (until end of next turn).
      Crushing Blow (standard action, encounter)
        Attacks Soldier with 26 vs. 23 AC (1d20+10; rolled 16).
        Hits: 32 damage (2d10[brutal 2]+13; rolled 10, 9).
        Soldier has -13 hp remaining (19 hp - 32 damage).
        Ragnarok gains 0 temp hp (had 4; applied 4).
        Crushing Blow has been expended.
      +1 defense bonus expires.
    Soldier has died!
    
  Heroes win!
  Ragnarok takes a short rest.
    Ragnarok has 63 hp; wants at least 66 hp (maximum is 75 hp).
      Ragnarok spends a healing surge (11 remaining).
      Ragnarok heals 19 hp (63 hp -> 75 hp; 7 hp wasted).
    Temporary hit points expire.
    Powers recharge:
      Distracting Spate recharges.
      Crushing Blow recharges.
      Unbreakable recharges.
      Griffons Wrath recharges.
    Conditions expire:
      +1 defense bonus expires.
    Milestone:
      Ragnarok gains an action point.
      Meliorating Layered Plate Armor +2: enhancement increases to +3.
  
FIGHT #3: Level 7 Ragnarok VS. Level 9 Soldier
  Roll initiative!
    Ragnarok rolls 23 initiative (1d20+4; rolled 19).
    Soldier rolls 16 initiative (1d20+9; rolled 7).
    Initiative order: 
      Ragnarok
      Soldier
  
  Round 1:
    Ragnarok's turn:
      HP: 75/75; Temp HP: 0; Surges: 11; Surge Value: 19
      AC: 27; Action Points: 1
      Brash Strike (standard action, at_will)
        Attacks Soldier with 29 vs. 25 AC (1d20+12; rolled 17).
        Hits: 23 damage (1d10[brutal 2]+13; rolled 1, 10).
        Soldier has 74 hp remaining (97 hp - 23 damage).
        Ragnarok gains 4 temp hp (had 0; applied 4).
        Soldier gains combat advantage (until start of next turn).
      Shift (move action, at_will)
        Ragnarok gains +1 defense bonus (until end of next turn).
      Spend Action Point (free action, encounter)
        Ragnarok spends an action point (0 remaining).
        Ragnarok gains a standard action.
        Spend Action Point has been expended.
      Crushing Blow (standard action, encounter)
        Attacks Soldier with 18 vs. 25 AC (1d20+10; rolled 8).
        Misses.
        Crushing Blow has been expended.
    Soldier's turn:
      HP: 74/97; Temp HP: 0; Surges: 1; Surge Value: 24
      AC: 25; Action Points: 0
      Conditions:
        combat advantage (until start of next turn).
      Soldier Basic Attack (standard action, at_will)
        Attacks Ragnarok with 32 vs. 28 AC (1d20+18; rolled 14).
        Hits: 15 damage (2d6+5; rolled 5, 5).
        Ragnarok reacts with Unbreakable (immediate reaction, encounter):
          Damage is reduced to 6 hp (15 hp - 9 hp).
          Unbreakable has been expended.
        Ragnarok deflects 4 damage; 2 gets through (4 temp hp - 6 damage).
        Ragnarok has 73 hp remaining (75 hp - 2 damage).
    
  Round 2:
    Ragnarok's turn:
      HP: 73/75; Temp HP: 0; Surges: 11; Surge Value: 19
      AC: 28; Action Points: 0
      combat advantage expires.
      Conditions:
        +1 defense bonus (until end of this turn).
      Griffons Wrath (standard action, encounter)
        Attacks Soldier with 18 vs. 25 AC (1d20+10; rolled 8).
        Misses.
        Griffons Wrath has been expended.
      Shift (move action, at_will)
        Ragnarok gains +1 defense bonus (until end of next turn).
      +1 defense bonus expires.
    Soldier's turn:
      HP: 74/97; Temp HP: 0; Surges: 1; Surge Value: 24
      AC: 25; Action Points: 0
      Soldier Encounter Attack (standard action, encounter)
        Attacks Ragnarok with 31 vs. 28 AC (1d20+16; rolled 15).
        Hits: 30 damage (3d10+5; rolled 7, 8, 10).
        Ragnarok has 43 hp remaining (73 hp - 30 damage).
        Soldier Encounter Attack has been expended.
    
  Round 3:
    Ragnarok's turn:
      HP: 43/75; Temp HP: 0; Surges: 11; Surge Value: 19
      AC: 28; Action Points: 0
      Conditions:
        +1 defense bonus (until end of this turn).
      Distracting Spate (standard action, encounter)
        Attacks Soldier with 23 vs. 25 AC (1d20+10; rolled 13).
        Misses.
        Distracting Spate has been expended.
      Shift (move action, at_will)
        Ragnarok gains +1 defense bonus (until end of next turn).
      Second Wind (minor action, encounter)
        Ragnarok spends a healing surge (10 remaining).
        Ragnarok heals 19 hp (43 hp -> 62 hp; 0 hp wasted).
        Ragnarok gains +2 defense bonus (until end of next turn).
        Second Wind has been expended.
      +1 defense bonus expires.
    Soldier's turn:
      HP: 74/97; Temp HP: 0; Surges: 1; Surge Value: 24
      AC: 25; Action Points: 0
      Soldier Basic Attack (standard action, at_will)
        Attacks Ragnarok with 31 vs. 30 AC (1d20+16; rolled 15).
        Hits: 9 damage (2d6+5; rolled 1, 3).
        Ragnarok has 53 hp remaining (62 hp - 9 damage).
    
  Round 4:
    Ragnarok's turn:
      HP: 53/75; Temp HP: 0; Surges: 10; Surge Value: 19
      AC: 30; Action Points: 0
      Conditions:
        +1 defense bonus (until end of this turn).
        +2 defense bonus (until end of this turn).
      Crushing Surge (standard action, at_will)
        Attacks Soldier with 19 vs. 25 AC (1d20+10; rolled 9).
        Misses.
        Ragnarok gains 4 temp hp (had 0; applied 4).
      Shift (move action, at_will)
        Ragnarok gains +1 defense bonus (until end of next turn).
      +1 defense bonus expires.
      +2 defense bonus expires.
    Soldier's turn:
      HP: 74/97; Temp HP: 0; Surges: 1; Surge Value: 24
      AC: 25; Action Points: 0
      Soldier Basic Attack (standard action, at_will)
        Attacks Ragnarok with 18 vs. 28 AC (1d20+16; rolled 2).
        Misses.
    
  Round 5:
    Ragnarok's turn:
      HP: 53/75; Temp HP: 4; Surges: 10; Surge Value: 19
      AC: 28; Action Points: 0
      Conditions:
        +1 defense bonus (until end of this turn).
      Brash Strike (standard action, at_will)
        Attacks Soldier with 25 vs. 25 AC (1d20+12; rolled 13).
        Hits: 20 damage (1d10[brutal 2]+13; rolled 7).
        Soldier has 54 hp remaining (74 hp - 20 damage).
        Ragnarok gains 0 temp hp (had 4; applied 4).
        Soldier gains combat advantage (until start of next turn).
      Shift (move action, at_will)
        Ragnarok gains +1 defense bonus (until end of next turn).
      +1 defense bonus expires.
    Soldier's turn:
      HP: 54/97; Temp HP: 0; Surges: 1; Surge Value: 24
      AC: 25; Action Points: 0
      Conditions:
        combat advantage (until start of next turn).
      Soldier Basic Attack (standard action, at_will)
        Attacks Ragnarok with 36 vs. 28 AC (1d20+18; rolled 18).
        Hits: 13 damage (2d6+5; rolled 4, 4).
        Ragnarok deflects 4 damage; 9 gets through (4 temp hp - 13 damage).
        Ragnarok has 44 hp remaining (53 hp - 9 damage).
    
  Round 6:
    Ragnarok's turn:
      HP: 44/75; Temp HP: 0; Surges: 10; Surge Value: 19
      AC: 28; Action Points: 0
      combat advantage expires.
      Conditions:
        +1 defense bonus (until end of this turn).
      Brash Strike (standard action, at_will)
        Attacks Soldier with 31 vs. 25 AC (1d20+12; rolled 19).
        Hits: 20 damage (1d10[brutal 2]+13; rolled 7).
        Soldier has 34 hp remaining (54 hp - 20 damage).
        Ragnarok gains 4 temp hp (had 0; applied 4).
        Soldier gains combat advantage (until start of next turn).
      Shift (move action, at_will)
        Ragnarok gains +1 defense bonus (until end of next turn).
      +1 defense bonus expires.
    Soldier's turn:
      HP: 34/97; Temp HP: 0; Surges: 1; Surge Value: 24
      AC: 25; Action Points: 0
      Conditions:
        combat advantage (until start of next turn).
      Soldier Basic Attack (standard action, at_will)
        Attacks Ragnarok with 19 vs. 28 AC (1d20+18; rolled 1).
        Misses.
    
  Round 7:
    Ragnarok's turn:
      HP: 44/75; Temp HP: 4; Surges: 10; Surge Value: 19
      AC: 28; Action Points: 0
      combat advantage expires.
      Conditions:
        +1 defense bonus (until end of this turn).
      Brash Strike (standard action, at_will)
        Attacks Soldier with 31 vs. 25 AC (1d20+12; rolled 19).
        Hits: 17 damage (1d10[brutal 2]+13; rolled 4).
        Soldier has 17 hp remaining (34 hp - 17 damage).
        Ragnarok gains 0 temp hp (had 4; applied 4).
        Soldier gains combat advantage (until start of next turn).
      Shift (move action, at_will)
        Ragnarok gains +1 defense bonus (until end of next turn).
      +1 defense bonus expires.
    Soldier's turn:
      HP: 17/97; Temp HP: 0; Surges: 1; Surge Value: 24
      AC: 25; Action Points: 0
      Conditions:
        combat advantage (until start of next turn).
      Soldier Basic Attack (standard action, at_will)
        Attacks Ragnarok with 21 vs. 28 AC (1d20+18; rolled 3).
        Misses.
    
  Round 8:
    Ragnarok's turn:
      HP: 44/75; Temp HP: 4; Surges: 10; Surge Value: 19
      AC: 28; Action Points: 0
      combat advantage expires.
      Conditions:
        +1 defense bonus (until end of this turn).
      Shift (move action, at_will)
        Ragnarok gains +1 defense bonus (until end of next turn).
      Brash Strike (standard action, at_will)
        Attacks Soldier with 28 vs. 25 AC (1d20+12; rolled 16).
        Hits: 17 damage (1d10[brutal 2]+13; rolled 4).
        Soldier has 0 hp remaining (17 hp - 17 damage).
        Ragnarok gains 0 temp hp (had 4; applied 4).
        Soldier gains combat advantage (until start of next turn).
      +1 defense bonus expires.
    Soldier has died!
    
  Heroes win!
  Ragnarok takes a short rest.
    Ragnarok has 44 hp; wants at least 66 hp (maximum is 75 hp).
      Ragnarok spends a healing surge (9 remaining).
      Ragnarok heals 19 hp (44 hp -> 63 hp; 0 hp wasted).
      Ragnarok spends a healing surge (8 remaining).
      Ragnarok heals 19 hp (63 hp -> 75 hp; 7 hp wasted).
    Temporary hit points expire.
    Powers recharge:
      Distracting Spate recharges.
      Crushing Blow recharges.
      Unbreakable recharges.
      Griffons Wrath recharges.
      Spend Action Point recharges.
      Second Wind recharges.
    Conditions expire:
      +1 defense bonus expires.
  
FIGHT #4: Level 7 Ragnarok VS. Level 7 Soldier
  Roll initiative!
    Ragnarok rolls 16 initiative (1d20+4; rolled 12).
    Soldier rolls 20 initiative (1d20+8; rolled 12).
    Initiative order: 
      Soldier
      Ragnarok
  
  Round 1:
    Soldier's turn:
      HP: 80/80; Temp HP: 0; Surges: 1; Surge Value: 20
      AC: 23; Action Points: 0
      Soldier Encounter Attack (standard action, encounter)
        Attacks Ragnarok with 32 vs. 27 AC (1d20+14; rolled 18).
        Hits: 24 damage (3d10+5; rolled 8, 8, 3).
        Ragnarok reacts with Unbreakable (immediate reaction, encounter):
          Damage is reduced to 15 hp (24 hp - 9 hp).
          Unbreakable has been expended.
        Ragnarok has 60 hp remaining (75 hp - 15 damage).
        Soldier Encounter Attack has been expended.
    Ragnarok's turn:
      HP: 60/75; Temp HP: 0; Surges: 8; Surge Value: 19
      AC: 27; Action Points: 0
      Crushing Surge (standard action, at_will)
        Attacks Soldier with 29 vs. 23 AC (1d20+10; rolled 19).
        Hits: 13 damage (1d10[brutal 2]+9; rolled 4).
        Soldier has 67 hp remaining (80 hp - 13 damage).
        Ragnarok gains 10 temp hp (had 0; applied 10).
      Shift (move action, at_will)
        Ragnarok gains +1 defense bonus (until end of next turn).
    
  Round 2:
    Soldier's turn:
      HP: 67/80; Temp HP: 0; Surges: 1; Surge Value: 20
      AC: 23; Action Points: 0
      Soldier Basic Attack (standard action, at_will)
        Attacks Ragnarok with 18 vs. 28 AC (1d20+14; rolled 4).
        Misses.
    Ragnarok's turn:
      HP: 60/75; Temp HP: 10; Surges: 8; Surge Value: 19
      AC: 28; Action Points: 0
      Conditions:
        +1 defense bonus (until end of this turn).
      Distracting Spate (standard action, encounter)
        Attacks Soldier with 15 vs. 23 AC (1d20+10; rolled 5).
        Misses.
        Distracting Spate has been expended.
      Shift (move action, at_will)
        Ragnarok gains +1 defense bonus (until end of next turn).
      +1 defense bonus expires.
    
  Round 3:
    Soldier's turn:
      HP: 67/80; Temp HP: 0; Surges: 1; Surge Value: 20
      AC: 23; Action Points: 0
      Soldier Basic Attack (standard action, at_will)
        Attacks Ragnarok with 33 vs. 28 AC (1d20+14; rolled 19).
        Hits: 12 damage (2d6+5; rolled 3, 4).
        Ragnarok deflects 10 damage; 2 gets through (10 temp hp - 12 damage).
        Ragnarok has 58 hp remaining (60 hp - 2 damage).
    Ragnarok's turn:
      HP: 58/75; Temp HP: 0; Surges: 8; Surge Value: 19
      AC: 28; Action Points: 0
      Conditions:
        +1 defense bonus (until end of this turn).
      Crushing Surge (standard action, at_will)
        Attacks Soldier with 25 vs. 23 AC (1d20+10; rolled 15).
        Hits: 19 damage (1d10[brutal 2]+9; rolled 10).
        Soldier has 48 hp remaining (67 hp - 19 damage).
        Ragnarok gains 10 temp hp (had 0; applied 10).
      Shift (move action, at_will)
        Ragnarok gains +1 defense bonus (until end of next turn).
      +1 defense bonus expires.
    
  Round 4:
    Soldier's turn:
      HP: 48/80; Temp HP: 0; Surges: 1; Surge Value: 20
      AC: 23; Action Points: 0
      Soldier Basic Attack (standard action, at_will)
        Attacks Ragnarok with 18 vs. 28 AC (1d20+14; rolled 4).
        Misses.
    Ragnarok's turn:
      HP: 58/75; Temp HP: 10; Surges: 8; Surge Value: 19
      AC: 28; Action Points: 0
      Conditions:
        +1 defense bonus (until end of this turn).
      Griffons Wrath (standard action, encounter)
        Attacks Soldier with 30 vs. 23 AC (1d20+10; rolled 20).
        Crits: 41 damage (2d10[brutal 2, max]+9 + 1d12; rolled max + 12).
        Soldier has 7 hp remaining (48 hp - 41 damage).
        Ragnarok gains 0 temp hp (had 10; applied 4).
        Soldier gains -2 AC penalty (until end of Ragnarok's next turn).
        Griffons Wrath has been expended.
      Shift (move action, at_will)
        Ragnarok gains +1 defense bonus (until end of next turn).
      +1 defense bonus expires.
    
  Round 5:
    Soldier's turn:
      HP: 7/80; Temp HP: 0; Surges: 1; Surge Value: 20
      AC: 21; Action Points: 0
      Conditions:
        -2 AC penalty (until end of Ragnarok's next turn).
      Soldier Basic Attack (standard action, at_will)
        Attacks Ragnarok with 29 vs. 28 AC (1d20+14; rolled 15).
        Hits: 11 damage (2d6+5; rolled 2, 4).
        Ragnarok deflects 10 damage; 1 gets through (10 temp hp - 11 damage).
        Ragnarok has 57 hp remaining (58 hp - 1 damage).
    Ragnarok's turn:
      HP: 57/75; Temp HP: 0; Surges: 8; Surge Value: 19
      AC: 28; Action Points: 0
      Conditions:
        +1 defense bonus (until end of this turn).
      Brash Strike (standard action, at_will)
        Attacks Soldier with 31 vs. 21 AC (1d20+12; rolled 19).
        Hits: 23 damage (1d10[brutal 2]+13; rolled 2, 2, 2, 10).
        Soldier has -16 hp remaining (7 hp - 23 damage).
        Ragnarok gains 4 temp hp (had 0; applied 4).
        Soldier gains combat advantage (until start of next turn).
      +1 defense bonus expires.
      -2 AC penalty expires.
    Soldier has died!
    
  Heroes win!
  Ragnarok takes a short rest.
    Ragnarok has 57 hp; wants at least 66 hp (maximum is 75 hp).
      Ragnarok spends a healing surge (7 remaining).
      Ragnarok heals 19 hp (57 hp -> 75 hp; 1 hp wasted).
    Temporary hit points expire.
    Powers recharge:
      Distracting Spate recharges.
      Unbreakable recharges.
      Griffons Wrath recharges.
    Milestone:
      Ragnarok gains an action point.
      Meliorating Layered Plate Armor +2: enhancement increases to +4.
  
FIGHT #5: Level 7 Ragnarok VS. Level 8 Soldier
  Roll initiative!
    Ragnarok rolls 14 initiative (1d20+4; rolled 10).
    Soldier rolls 28 initiative (1d20+9; rolled 19).
    Initiative order: 
      Soldier
      Ragnarok
  
  Round 1:
    Soldier's turn:
      HP: 89/89; Temp HP: 0; Surges: 1; Surge Value: 22
      AC: 24; Action Points: 0
      Soldier Encounter Attack (standard action, encounter)
        Attacks Ragnarok with 25 vs. 28 AC (1d20+15; rolled 10).
        Misses.
        Soldier Encounter Attack has been expended.
    Ragnarok's turn:
      HP: 75/75; Temp HP: 0; Surges: 7; Surge Value: 19
      AC: 28; Action Points: 1
      Shift (move action, at_will)
        Ragnarok gains +1 defense bonus (until end of next turn).
      Brash Strike (standard action, at_will)
        Attacks Soldier with 26 vs. 24 AC (1d20+12; rolled 14).
        Hits: 16 damage (1d10[brutal 2]+13; rolled 2, 3).
        Soldier has 73 hp remaining (89 hp - 16 damage).
        Ragnarok gains 4 temp hp (had 0; applied 4).
        Soldier gains combat advantage (until start of next turn).
      Spend Action Point (free action, encounter)
        Ragnarok spends an action point (0 remaining).
        Ragnarok gains a standard action.
        Spend Action Point has been expended.
      Brash Strike (standard action, at_will)
        Attacks Soldier with 19 vs. 24 AC (1d20+12; rolled 7).
        Misses.
        Soldier gains combat advantage (until start of next turn).
    
  Round 2:
    Soldier's turn:
      HP: 73/89; Temp HP: 0; Surges: 1; Surge Value: 22
      AC: 24; Action Points: 0
      Conditions:
        combat advantage (until start of next turn).
        combat advantage (until start of next turn).
      Soldier Basic Attack (standard action, at_will)
        Attacks Ragnarok with 30 vs. 29 AC (1d20+17; rolled 13).
        Hits: 7 damage (2d6+5; rolled 1, 1).
        Ragnarok deflects 4 damage; 3 gets through (4 temp hp - 7 damage).
        Ragnarok has 72 hp remaining (75 hp - 3 damage).
    Ragnarok's turn:
      HP: 72/75; Temp HP: 0; Surges: 7; Surge Value: 19
      AC: 29; Action Points: 0
      combat advantage expires.
      combat advantage expires.
      Conditions:
        +1 defense bonus (until end of this turn).
      Brash Strike (standard action, at_will)
        Attacks Soldier with 28 vs. 24 AC (1d20+12; rolled 16).
        Hits: 16 damage (1d10[brutal 2]+13; rolled 1, 3).
        Soldier has 57 hp remaining (73 hp - 16 damage).
        Ragnarok gains 4 temp hp (had 0; applied 4).
        Soldier gains combat advantage (until start of next turn).
      Shift (move action, at_will)
        Ragnarok gains +1 defense bonus (until end of next turn).
      +1 defense bonus expires.
    
  Round 3:
    Soldier's turn:
      HP: 57/89; Temp HP: 0; Surges: 1; Surge Value: 22
      AC: 24; Action Points: 0
      Conditions:
        combat advantage (until start of next turn).
      Soldier Basic Attack (standard action, at_will)
        Attacks Ragnarok with 21 vs. 29 AC (1d20+17; rolled 4).
        Misses.
    Ragnarok's turn:
      HP: 72/75; Temp HP: 4; Surges: 7; Surge Value: 19
      AC: 29; Action Points: 0
      combat advantage expires.
      Conditions:
        +1 defense bonus (until end of this turn).
      Shift (move action, at_will)
        Ragnarok gains +1 defense bonus (until end of next turn).
      Griffons Wrath (standard action, encounter)
        Attacks Soldier with 18 vs. 24 AC (1d20+10; rolled 8).
        Misses.
        Griffons Wrath has been expended.
      +1 defense bonus expires.
    
  Round 4:
    Soldier's turn:
      HP: 57/89; Temp HP: 0; Surges: 1; Surge Value: 22
      AC: 24; Action Points: 0
      Soldier Basic Attack (standard action, at_will)
        Attacks Ragnarok with 24 vs. 29 AC (1d20+15; rolled 9).
        Misses.
    Ragnarok's turn:
      HP: 72/75; Temp HP: 4; Surges: 7; Surge Value: 19
      AC: 29; Action Points: 0
      Conditions:
        +1 defense bonus (until end of this turn).
      Brash Strike (standard action, at_will)
        Attacks Soldier with 27 vs. 24 AC (1d20+12; rolled 15).
        Hits: 21 damage (1d10[brutal 2]+13; rolled 8).
        Soldier has 36 hp remaining (57 hp - 21 damage).
        Ragnarok gains 0 temp hp (had 4; applied 4).
        Soldier gains combat advantage (until start of next turn).
      Shift (move action, at_will)
        Ragnarok gains +1 defense bonus (until end of next turn).
      +1 defense bonus expires.
    
  Round 5:
    Soldier's turn:
      HP: 36/89; Temp HP: 0; Surges: 1; Surge Value: 22
      AC: 24; Action Points: 0
      Conditions:
        combat advantage (until start of next turn).
      Soldier Basic Attack (standard action, at_will)
        Attacks Ragnarok with 20 vs. 29 AC (1d20+17; rolled 3).
        Misses.
    Ragnarok's turn:
      HP: 72/75; Temp HP: 4; Surges: 7; Surge Value: 19
      AC: 29; Action Points: 0
      combat advantage expires.
      Conditions:
        +1 defense bonus (until end of this turn).
      Crushing Blow (standard action, encounter)
        Attacks Soldier with 21 vs. 24 AC (1d20+10; rolled 11).
        Misses.
        Crushing Blow has been expended.
      Shift (move action, at_will)
        Ragnarok gains +1 defense bonus (until end of next turn).
      +1 defense bonus expires.
    
  Round 6:
    Soldier's turn:
      HP: 36/89; Temp HP: 0; Surges: 1; Surge Value: 22
      AC: 24; Action Points: 0
      Soldier Basic Attack (standard action, at_will)
        Attacks Ragnarok with 22 vs. 29 AC (1d20+15; rolled 7).
        Misses.
    Ragnarok's turn:
      HP: 72/75; Temp HP: 4; Surges: 7; Surge Value: 19
      AC: 29; Action Points: 0
      Conditions:
        +1 defense bonus (until end of this turn).
      Brash Strike (standard action, at_will)
        Attacks Soldier with 32 vs. 24 AC (1d20+12; rolled 20).
        Crits: 34 damage (1d10[brutal 2, max]+13 + 1d12; rolled max + 11).
        Soldier has 2 hp remaining (36 hp - 34 damage).
        Ragnarok gains 0 temp hp (had 4; applied 4).
        Soldier gains combat advantage (until start of next turn).
      Shift (move action, at_will)
        Ragnarok gains +1 defense bonus (until end of next turn).
      +1 defense bonus expires.
    
  Round 7:
    Soldier's turn:
      HP: 2/89; Temp HP: 0; Surges: 1; Surge Value: 22
      AC: 24; Action Points: 0
      Conditions:
        combat advantage (until start of next turn).
      Soldier Basic Attack (standard action, at_will)
        Attacks Ragnarok with 30 vs. 29 AC (1d20+17; rolled 13).
        Hits: 15 damage (2d6+5; rolled 4, 6).
        Ragnarok reacts with Unbreakable (immediate reaction, encounter):
          Damage is reduced to 6 hp (15 hp - 9 hp).
          Unbreakable has been expended.
        Ragnarok deflects 4 damage; 2 gets through (4 temp hp - 6 damage).
        Ragnarok has 70 hp remaining (72 hp - 2 damage).
    Ragnarok's turn:
      HP: 70/75; Temp HP: 0; Surges: 7; Surge Value: 19
      AC: 29; Action Points: 0
      combat advantage expires.
      Conditions:
        +1 defense bonus (until end of this turn).
      Distracting Spate (standard action, encounter)
        Attacks Soldier with 15 vs. 24 AC (1d20+10; rolled 5).
        Misses.
        Distracting Spate has been expended.
      Shift (move action, at_will)
        Ragnarok gains +1 defense bonus (until end of next turn).
      +1 defense bonus expires.
    
  Round 8:
    Soldier's turn:
      HP: 2/89; Temp HP: 0; Surges: 1; Surge Value: 22
      AC: 24; Action Points: 0
      Soldier Basic Attack (standard action, at_will)
        Attacks Ragnarok with 32 vs. 29 AC (1d20+15; rolled 17).
        Hits: 14 damage (2d6+5; rolled 3, 6).
        Ragnarok has 56 hp remaining (70 hp - 14 damage).
    Ragnarok's turn:
      HP: 56/75; Temp HP: 0; Surges: 7; Surge Value: 19
      AC: 29; Action Points: 0
      Conditions:
        +1 defense bonus (until end of this turn).
      Brash Strike (standard action, at_will)
        Attacks Soldier with 24 vs. 24 AC (1d20+12; rolled 12).
        Hits: 18 damage (1d10[brutal 2]+13; rolled 5).
        Soldier has -16 hp remaining (2 hp - 18 damage).
        Ragnarok gains 4 temp hp (had 0; applied 4).
        Soldier gains combat advantage (until start of next turn).
      +1 defense bonus expires.
    Soldier has died!
    
  Heroes win!
  Ragnarok takes a short rest.
    Ragnarok has 56 hp; wants at least 66 hp (maximum is 75 hp).
      Ragnarok spends a healing surge (6 remaining).
      Ragnarok heals 19 hp (56 hp -> 75 hp; 0 hp wasted).
    Temporary hit points expire.
    Powers recharge:
      Distracting Spate recharges.
      Crushing Blow recharges.
      Unbreakable recharges.
      Griffons Wrath recharges.
      Spend Action Point recharges.
```
[/sblock]
[/sblock]
[/sblock]


----------



## Truename (Dec 31, 2009)

*Ragnarok Level 8*

[Note: There's an error in the crit damage at this level--it should be 2d12, and it's 1d12. I caught the error and corrected it while coding level 9. The effect of this error on survivability was about half a percent. See the level 9 report for fixed level-by-level results.]

Okay, this is just ridiculous. After the level 8 stat improvements, Ragnarok had nearly 100% survivability... and that was before the improved magic item or new feat. We saw a double bump this level--all the 1/2 level stats went up by one, and then strength and con modifiers went up by one as well, increasing to-hit, damage, and temp hit points.

Because the purpose of this experiment is to examine the pre-Expertise math, I swapped out Keterys's suggested level 8 feat (Weapon Expertise) for Defensive Resilience. If someone has a better alternative, I'm happy to use it instead.

As a result of using Defensive Resilience, I tweaked the Second Wind AI to only take effect when bloodied.

Looking ahead, I can't use Shielded Resurgence at level 10 for the same reason. The only sources I'm using are Player's Handbook 1, Adventurer's Vault, and Martial Power. I'd appreciate an alternate suggestion.


```
Level 7 Ragnarok (vs. Level 8 challenges): 63.5% +/- 3.0%
Add level 8: 93.0% +/- 1.6%
Add stat improvements: 99.3% +/- 0.5%
Upgrade Collar of Recovery to +2: 99.6% +/- 0.4%
Add Defensive Resilience feat: 99.1% +/- 0.6%
Final result (10,000 runs): 99.3% +/- 0.2%
```

The latest level-by-level results (including the new Second Wind AI):


```
Level 1 Ragnarok vs. Soldier: 48.2% +/- 3.1% survival (5.5 rounds)
Level 2 Ragnarok vs. Soldier: 86.5% +/- 2.1% survival (7.2 rounds)
Level 3 Ragnarok vs. Soldier: 71.7% +/- 2.8% survival (9.0 rounds)
Level 4 Ragnarok vs. Soldier: 76.1% +/- 2.6% survival (7.8 rounds)
Level 5 Ragnarok vs. Soldier: 70.5% +/- 2.8% survival (8.5 rounds)
Level 6 Ragnarok vs. Soldier: 96.2% +/- 1.2% survival (9.6 rounds)
Level 7 Ragnarok vs. Soldier: 92.9% +/- 1.6% survival (10.0 rounds)
Level 8 Ragnarok vs. Soldier: 99.1% +/- 0.6% survival (9.2 rounds)
```

And the detailed level 8 results:
[sblock=Level 8 Ragnarok vs. Soldier]

[sblock=Combatants]

```
Level 8 Ragnarok:
  HP: 82/82; Temp HP: 0; Surges: 14; Surge Value: 22
  AC: 27; Action Points: 1
  Str: 18(+4); Con: 20(+5); Dex: 12(+1); Int: 8(-1); Wis: 14(+2); Cha: 10(+0)
  Initiative Bonus: +5
  Race: Dwarf
    Ability Scores: [16, 16, 12, 8, 12, 10] => [16, 18, 12, 8, 14, 10]
    Dwarven Resilience: Use Second Wind as minor action.
  Class: Fighter
    Base HP: 77 (15 class + 20 con + 42 level)
    Base Surges: 14 (9 class + 5 con)
    Battlerager Vigor: 
      +5 temp hp on hit.
      Grant 5 temp hp on miss with invigorating power.
  Items:
    Main hand: Vicious Craghammer +2
      One-handed weapon
      Damage: 1d10[brutal 2]
      Proficient: +2
      Enhancement: +2 attack rolls and damage rolls
      Critical: 1d12 damage.
      Group: Hammer
    Off-hand: Heavy Shield
      AC Bonus: +2
    Armor: Meliorating Layered Plate Armor +2
      AC Bonus: +9
      Enhancement: +2
      Property: Increase enhancement by one at each milestone.
    Neck Slot: Collar Of Recovery +2
      Enhancement: +2
      Property: +2 to healing surge value
    Arms Slot: Iron Armbands Of Power
      Gain a +2 bonus to damage rolls.
    Feet Slot: Boots Of The Fencing Master
      On Shift: Gain +1 defense bonus (until end of next turn).
  Feats:
    Toughness: Increase hp by 5.
    Dwarf Stoneblood: +2 temp hp on hit with an invigorating power.
    Dwarven Weapon Training: +2 bonus to damage rolls.
    Armor Proficiency (Plate Armor): (Not simulated.)
    Defensive Resilience: +1 defense bonus (until end of next turn) when Second Wind used while bloodied
  Powers:
    Knee Breaker:
      Daily * Invigorating
      Standard Action
      Attack: 1d20+12 vs. AC
      Hit:
        2d10[brutal 2]+15 damage.
        Grant 12 temporary hit points.
      Crit adds: 1d12 damage.
      Miss:
        Half of 2d10[brutal 2]+15 damage.
        Grant 5 temporary hit points.
    Distracting Spate:
      Encounter
      Standard Action
      Attack: 1d20+12 vs. AC
      Hit:
        2d10[brutal 2]+10 damage.
        Grant 5 temporary hit points.
        Gain Combat Advantage (until end of next turn).
      Crit adds: 1d12 damage.
    Crushing Surge:
      At-Will * Invigorating
      Standard Action
      Attack: 1d20+12 vs. AC
      Hit:
        1d10[brutal 2]+10 damage.
        Grant 12 temporary hit points.
      Crit adds: 1d12 damage.
      Miss: Grant 5 temporary hit points.
    Brash Strike:
      At-Will
      Standard Action
      Attack: 1d20+14 vs. AC
      Hit:
        1d10[brutal 2]+15 damage.
        Grant 5 temporary hit points.
      Crit adds: 1d12 damage.
      Effect: Opponent gets Combat Advantage (until start of next turn).
    Boundless Endurance:
      Daily * Stance
      Minor Action
      Effect: Gain regen 7 hp when bloodied (stance).
    Crushing Blow:
      Encounter
      Standard Action
      Attack: 1d20+12 vs. AC
      Hit:
        2d10[brutal 2]+15 damage.
        Grant 5 temporary hit points.
      Crit adds: 1d12 damage.
    Rain Of Steel:
      Daily * Stance
      Minor Action
      Effect: Opponents take 1d10[brutal 2] damage at the start of each turn.
    Unbreakable:
      Encounter
      Immediate Reaction
      Trigger: Hit by an attack.
      Effect: Reduce damage by 10 points.
    Griffons Wrath:
      Encounter
      Standard Action
      Attack: 1d20+12 vs. AC
      Hit:
        2d10[brutal 2]+10 damage.
        Grant 5 temporary hit points.
        Opponent gets -2 AC penalty (until end of Ragnarok's next turn).
      Crit adds: 1d12 damage.
  Combat Actions:
    Spend Action Point:
      Encounter
      Free Action
      Effect: Spend an action point and gain a standard action.
    Second Wind:
      Encounter
      Minor Action
      Effect:
        Spend a healing surge and regain 22 hit points.
        Gain +2 defense bonus (until end of next turn).
    Shift:
      At-Will
      Move Action
      Effect: Gain +1 defense bonus (until end of next turn).

Level 8 Soldier:
  HP: 89/89; Temp HP: 0; Surges: 1; Surge Value: 22
  AC: 24; Action Points: 0
  Str: 20(+5); Con: 17(+3); Dex: 17(+3); Int: 17(+3); Wis: 17(+3); Cha: 17(+3)
  Initiative Bonus: +9
  Monster
  Powers:
    Soldier Encounter Attack:
      Encounter
      Standard Action
      Attack: 1d20+15 vs. AC
      Hit: 3d10+5 damage.
    Soldier Basic Attack:
      At-Will
      Standard Action
      Attack: 1d20+15 vs. AC
      Hit: 2d6+5 damage.
  Combat Actions:
    Spend Action Point:
      Encounter
      Free Action
      Effect: Spend an action point and gain a standard action.

Level 9 Soldier:
  HP: 97/97; Temp HP: 0; Surges: 1; Surge Value: 24
  AC: 25; Action Points: 0
  Str: 20(+5); Con: 17(+3); Dex: 17(+3); Int: 17(+3); Wis: 17(+3); Cha: 17(+3)
  Initiative Bonus: +9
  Monster
  Powers:
    Soldier Encounter Attack:
      Encounter
      Standard Action
      Attack: 1d20+16 vs. AC
      Hit: 3d10+5 damage.
    Soldier Basic Attack:
      At-Will
      Standard Action
      Attack: 1d20+16 vs. AC
      Hit: 2d6+5 damage.
  Combat Actions:
    Spend Action Point:
      Encounter
      Free Action
      Effect: Spend an action point and gain a standard action.

Level 10 Soldier:
  HP: 106/106; Temp HP: 0; Surges: 1; Surge Value: 26
  AC: 26; Action Points: 0
  Str: 21(+5); Con: 18(+4); Dex: 18(+4); Int: 18(+4); Wis: 18(+4); Cha: 18(+4)
  Initiative Bonus: +11
  Monster
  Powers:
    Soldier Encounter Attack:
      Encounter
      Standard Action
      Attack: 1d20+17 vs. AC
      Hit: 4d8+5 damage.
    Soldier Basic Attack:
      At-Will
      Standard Action
      Attack: 1d20+17 vs. AC
      Hit: 2d6+5 damage.
  Combat Actions:
    Spend Action Point:
      Encounter
      Free Action
      Effect: Spend an action point and gain a standard action.

Level 11 Soldier:
  HP: 114/114; Temp HP: 0; Surges: 2; Surge Value: 28
  AC: 27; Action Points: 0
  Str: 21(+5); Con: 18(+4); Dex: 18(+4); Int: 18(+4); Wis: 18(+4); Cha: 18(+4)
  Initiative Bonus: +11
  Monster
  Powers:
    Soldier Encounter Attack:
      Encounter
      Standard Action
      Attack: 1d20+18 vs. AC
      Hit: 4d8+5 damage.
    Soldier Basic Attack:
      At-Will
      Standard Action
      Attack: 1d20+18 vs. AC
      Hit: 2d6+5 damage.
  Combat Actions:
    Spend Action Point:
      Encounter
      Free Action
      Effect: Spend an action point and gain a standard action.
```
[/sblock]

```
Days simulated: 10000

Avg rounds per fight (when survived): 9.2
  3  (1.1%): =====
  4  (5.8%): =========================
  5 (13.9%): ===========================================
  6 (24.8%): ==========================================================
  7 (37.3%): ===================================================================
  8 (49.3%): ================================================================
  9 (60.4%): ===========================================================
 10 (69.5%): ================================================
 11 (77.1%): ========================================
 12 (82.9%): ==============================
 13 (87.3%): =======================
 14 (90.7%): =================
 15 (93.2%): =============
 16 (95.1%): =========
 17 (96.4%): =======
 18 (97.4%): =====
 19 (98.3%): ====
 20 (98.8%): ==
 21 (99.2%): =
 22 (99.4%): =

Avg fights survived: 5.0
  5(100.0%): ===================================================================

Avg surges remaining (survivors only): 7.1 of 14
  1  (0.5%): =
  2  (1.6%): ===
  3  (4.0%): =======
  4  (9.8%): ===================
  5 (20.3%): ==================================
  6 (36.8%): ======================================================
  7 (57.0%): ===================================================================
  8 (76.2%): ===============================================================
  9 (89.8%): ============================================
 10 (97.1%): ========================
 11 (99.5%): =======
 12(100.0%): =

Survival rate: 99.3% +/- 0.2%
```
[sblock=Example combats]
[sblock=Example of 0 fight(s) survived (0.0% chance)

```
FIGHT #1: Level 8 Ragnarok VS. Level 11 Soldier
  Roll initiative!
    Ragnarok rolls 8 initiative (1d20+5; rolled 3).
    Soldier rolls 12 initiative (1d20+11; rolled 1).
    Initiative order: 
      Soldier
      Ragnarok
  
  Round 1:
    Soldier's turn:
      HP: 114/114; Temp HP: 0; Surges: 2; Surge Value: 28
      AC: 27; Action Points: 0
      Soldier Basic Attack (standard action, at_will)
        Attacks Ragnarok with 38 vs. 27 AC (1d20+18; rolled 20).
        Crits: 17 damage (2d6[max]+5; rolled max).
        Ragnarok reacts with Unbreakable (immediate reaction, encounter):
          Damage is reduced to 7 hp (17 hp - 10 hp).
          Unbreakable has been expended.
        Ragnarok has 75 hp remaining (82 hp - 7 damage).
    Ragnarok's turn:
      HP: 75/82; Temp HP: 0; Surges: 14; Surge Value: 22
      AC: 27; Action Points: 1
      Distracting Spate (standard action, encounter)
        Attacks Soldier with 22 vs. 27 AC (1d20+12; rolled 10).
        Misses.
        Distracting Spate has been expended.
      Shift (move action, at_will)
        Ragnarok gains +1 defense bonus (until end of next turn).
      Rain Of Steel (minor action, daily)
        Ragnarok gains Rain of Steel (stance).
        Rain Of Steel has been expended.
      Spend Action Point (free action, encounter)
        Ragnarok spends an action point (0 remaining).
        Ragnarok gains a standard action.
        Spend Action Point has been expended.
      Brash Strike (standard action, at_will)
        Attacks Soldier with 20 vs. 27 AC (1d20+14; rolled 6).
        Misses.
        Soldier gains Combat Advantage (until start of next turn).
    
  Round 2:
    Soldier's turn:
      HP: 114/114; Temp HP: 0; Surges: 2; Surge Value: 28
      AC: 27; Action Points: 0
      Rain of Steel:
        Soldier takes 10 damage (1d10[brutal 2]; rolled 2, 10).
        Soldier has 104 hp remaining (114 hp - 10 damage).
      Conditions:
        Combat Advantage (until start of next turn).
      Soldier Basic Attack (standard action, at_will)
        Attacks Ragnarok with 31 vs. 28 AC (1d20+20; rolled 11).
        Hits: 14 damage (2d6+5; rolled 4, 5).
        Ragnarok has 61 hp remaining (75 hp - 14 damage).
    Ragnarok's turn:
      HP: 61/82; Temp HP: 0; Surges: 14; Surge Value: 22
      AC: 28; Action Points: 0
      Combat Advantage expires.
      Conditions:
        +1 defense bonus (until end of this turn).
        Rain of Steel (stance).
      Knee Breaker (standard action, daily)
        Attacks Soldier with 13 vs. 27 AC (1d20+12; rolled 1).
        Misses: 16 damage (half of 2d10[brutal 2]+15; rolled 9, 2, 9).
        Soldier has 88 hp remaining (104 hp - 16 damage).
        Ragnarok gains 5 temp hp (had 0; applied 5).
        Knee Breaker has been expended.
      Shift (move action, at_will)
        Ragnarok gains +1 defense bonus (until end of next turn).
      +1 defense bonus expires.
    
  Round 3:
    Soldier's turn:
      HP: 88/114; Temp HP: 0; Surges: 2; Surge Value: 28
      AC: 27; Action Points: 0
      Rain of Steel:
        Soldier takes 5 damage (1d10[brutal 2]; rolled 2, 5).
        Soldier has 83 hp remaining (88 hp - 5 damage).
      Soldier Encounter Attack (standard action, encounter)
        Attacks Ragnarok with 34 vs. 28 AC (1d20+18; rolled 16).
        Hits: 21 damage (4d8+5; rolled 4, 4, 1, 7).
        Ragnarok deflects 5 damage; 16 gets through (5 temp hp - 21 damage).
        Ragnarok has 45 hp remaining (61 hp - 16 damage).
        Soldier Encounter Attack has been expended.
    Ragnarok's turn:
      HP: 45/82; Temp HP: 0; Surges: 14; Surge Value: 22
      AC: 28; Action Points: 0
      Conditions:
        Rain of Steel (stance).
        +1 defense bonus (until end of this turn).
      Griffons Wrath (standard action, encounter)
        Attacks Soldier with 25 vs. 27 AC (1d20+12; rolled 13).
        Misses.
        Griffons Wrath has been expended.
      Shift (move action, at_will)
        Ragnarok gains +1 defense bonus (until end of next turn).
      +1 defense bonus expires.
    
  Round 4:
    Soldier's turn:
      HP: 83/114; Temp HP: 0; Surges: 2; Surge Value: 28
      AC: 27; Action Points: 0
      Rain of Steel:
        Soldier takes 8 damage (1d10[brutal 2]; rolled 8).
        Soldier has 75 hp remaining (83 hp - 8 damage).
      Soldier Basic Attack (standard action, at_will)
        Attacks Ragnarok with 20 vs. 28 AC (1d20+18; rolled 2).
        Misses.
    Ragnarok's turn:
      HP: 45/82; Temp HP: 0; Surges: 14; Surge Value: 22
      AC: 28; Action Points: 0
      Conditions:
        Rain of Steel (stance).
        +1 defense bonus (until end of this turn).
      Shift (move action, at_will)
        Ragnarok gains +1 defense bonus (until end of next turn).
      Brash Strike (standard action, at_will)
        Attacks Soldier with 25 vs. 27 AC (1d20+14; rolled 11).
        Misses.
        Soldier gains Combat Advantage (until start of next turn).
      +1 defense bonus expires.
    
  Round 5:
    Soldier's turn:
      HP: 75/114; Temp HP: 0; Surges: 2; Surge Value: 28
      AC: 27; Action Points: 0
      Rain of Steel:
        Soldier takes 4 damage (1d10[brutal 2]; rolled 4).
        Soldier has 71 hp remaining (75 hp - 4 damage).
      Conditions:
        Combat Advantage (until start of next turn).
      Soldier Basic Attack (standard action, at_will)
        Attacks Ragnarok with 28 vs. 28 AC (1d20+20; rolled 8).
        Hits: 12 damage (2d6+5; rolled 3, 4).
        Ragnarok has 33 hp remaining (45 hp - 12 damage).
    Ragnarok's turn:
      HP: 33/82; Temp HP: 0; Surges: 14; Surge Value: 22
      AC: 28; Action Points: 0
      Combat Advantage expires.
      Conditions:
        Rain of Steel (stance).
        +1 defense bonus (until end of this turn).
      Shift (move action, at_will)
        Ragnarok gains +1 defense bonus (until end of next turn).
      Crushing Blow (standard action, encounter)
        Attacks Soldier with 19 vs. 27 AC (1d20+12; rolled 7).
        Misses.
        Crushing Blow has been expended.
      Second Wind (minor action, encounter)
        Ragnarok gains +1 defense bonus (until end of next turn).
        Ragnarok spends a healing surge (13 remaining).
        Ragnarok heals 22 hp (33 hp -> 55 hp; 0 hp wasted).
        Ragnarok gains +2 defense bonus (until end of next turn).
        Second Wind has been expended.
      +1 defense bonus expires.
    
  Round 6:
    Soldier's turn:
      HP: 71/114; Temp HP: 0; Surges: 2; Surge Value: 28
      AC: 27; Action Points: 0
      Rain of Steel:
        Soldier takes 8 damage (1d10[brutal 2]; rolled 8).
        Soldier has 63 hp remaining (71 hp - 8 damage).
      Soldier Basic Attack (standard action, at_will)
        Attacks Ragnarok with 32 vs. 31 AC (1d20+18; rolled 14).
        Hits: 10 damage (2d6+5; rolled 1, 4).
        Ragnarok has 45 hp remaining (55 hp - 10 damage).
    Ragnarok's turn:
      HP: 45/82; Temp HP: 0; Surges: 13; Surge Value: 22
      AC: 31; Action Points: 0
      Conditions:
        Rain of Steel (stance).
        +1 defense bonus (until end of this turn).
        +1 defense bonus (until end of this turn).
        +2 defense bonus (until end of this turn).
      Brash Strike (standard action, at_will)
        Attacks Soldier with 20 vs. 27 AC (1d20+14; rolled 6).
        Misses.
        Soldier gains Combat Advantage (until start of next turn).
      Shift (move action, at_will)
        Ragnarok gains +1 defense bonus (until end of next turn).
      +1 defense bonus expires.
      +1 defense bonus expires.
      +2 defense bonus expires.
    
  Round 7:
    Soldier's turn:
      HP: 63/114; Temp HP: 0; Surges: 2; Surge Value: 28
      AC: 27; Action Points: 0
      Rain of Steel:
        Soldier takes 5 damage (1d10[brutal 2]; rolled 1, 5).
        Soldier has 58 hp remaining (63 hp - 5 damage).
      Conditions:
        Combat Advantage (until start of next turn).
      Soldier Basic Attack (standard action, at_will)
        Attacks Ragnarok with 33 vs. 28 AC (1d20+20; rolled 13).
        Hits: 9 damage (2d6+5; rolled 2, 2).
        Ragnarok has 36 hp remaining (45 hp - 9 damage).
    Ragnarok's turn:
      HP: 36/82; Temp HP: 0; Surges: 13; Surge Value: 22
      AC: 28; Action Points: 0
      Combat Advantage expires.
      Conditions:
        Rain of Steel (stance).
        +1 defense bonus (until end of this turn).
      Crushing Surge (standard action, at_will)
        Attacks Soldier with 24 vs. 27 AC (1d20+12; rolled 12).
        Misses.
        Ragnarok gains 5 temp hp (had 0; applied 5).
      Shift (move action, at_will)
        Ragnarok gains +1 defense bonus (until end of next turn).
      Boundless Endurance (minor action, daily)
        Ragnarok gains regen 7 hp when bloodied (stance).
        Rain of Steel expires.
        Boundless Endurance has been expended.
      +1 defense bonus expires.
    
  Round 8:
    Soldier's turn:
      HP: 58/114; Temp HP: 0; Surges: 2; Surge Value: 28
      AC: 27; Action Points: 0
      Soldier Basic Attack (standard action, at_will)
        Attacks Ragnarok with 38 vs. 28 AC (1d20+18; rolled 20).
        Crits: 17 damage (2d6[max]+5; rolled max).
        Ragnarok deflects 5 damage; 12 gets through (5 temp hp - 17 damage).
        Ragnarok has 24 hp remaining (36 hp - 12 damage).
    Ragnarok's turn:
      HP: 24/82; Temp HP: 0; Surges: 13; Surge Value: 22
      AC: 28; Action Points: 0
      Conditions:
        +1 defense bonus (until end of this turn).
        regen 7 hp when bloodied (stance).
      Ragnarok heals 7 hp (24 hp -> 31 hp; 0 hp wasted).
      Crushing Surge (standard action, at_will)
        Attacks Soldier with 17 vs. 27 AC (1d20+12; rolled 5).
        Misses.
        Ragnarok gains 5 temp hp (had 0; applied 5).
      Shift (move action, at_will)
        Ragnarok gains +1 defense bonus (until end of next turn).
      +1 defense bonus expires.
    
  Round 9:
    Soldier's turn:
      HP: 58/114; Temp HP: 0; Surges: 2; Surge Value: 28
      AC: 27; Action Points: 0
      Soldier Basic Attack (standard action, at_will)
        Attacks Ragnarok with 34 vs. 28 AC (1d20+18; rolled 16).
        Hits: 13 damage (2d6+5; rolled 4, 4).
        Ragnarok deflects 5 damage; 8 gets through (5 temp hp - 13 damage).
        Ragnarok has 23 hp remaining (31 hp - 8 damage).
    Ragnarok's turn:
      HP: 23/82; Temp HP: 0; Surges: 13; Surge Value: 22
      AC: 28; Action Points: 0
      Conditions:
        regen 7 hp when bloodied (stance).
        +1 defense bonus (until end of this turn).
      Ragnarok heals 7 hp (23 hp -> 30 hp; 0 hp wasted).
      Brash Strike (standard action, at_will)
        Attacks Soldier with 29 vs. 27 AC (1d20+14; rolled 15).
        Hits: 22 damage (1d10[brutal 2]+15; rolled 7).
        Soldier has 36 hp remaining (58 hp - 22 damage).
        Ragnarok gains 5 temp hp (had 0; applied 5).
        Soldier gains Combat Advantage (until start of next turn).
      Shift (move action, at_will)
        Ragnarok gains +1 defense bonus (until end of next turn).
      +1 defense bonus expires.
    
  Round 10:
    Soldier's turn:
      HP: 36/114; Temp HP: 0; Surges: 2; Surge Value: 28
      AC: 27; Action Points: 0
      Conditions:
        Combat Advantage (until start of next turn).
      Soldier Basic Attack (standard action, at_will)
        Attacks Ragnarok with 38 vs. 28 AC (1d20+20; rolled 18).
        Hits: 13 damage (2d6+5; rolled 5, 3).
        Ragnarok deflects 5 damage; 8 gets through (5 temp hp - 13 damage).
        Ragnarok has 22 hp remaining (30 hp - 8 damage).
    Ragnarok's turn:
      HP: 22/82; Temp HP: 0; Surges: 13; Surge Value: 22
      AC: 28; Action Points: 0
      Combat Advantage expires.
      Conditions:
        regen 7 hp when bloodied (stance).
        +1 defense bonus (until end of this turn).
      Ragnarok heals 7 hp (22 hp -> 29 hp; 0 hp wasted).
      Shift (move action, at_will)
        Ragnarok gains +1 defense bonus (until end of next turn).
      Brash Strike (standard action, at_will)
        Attacks Soldier with 22 vs. 27 AC (1d20+14; rolled 8).
        Misses.
        Soldier gains Combat Advantage (until start of next turn).
      +1 defense bonus expires.
    
  Round 11:
    Soldier's turn:
      HP: 36/114; Temp HP: 0; Surges: 2; Surge Value: 28
      AC: 27; Action Points: 0
      Conditions:
        Combat Advantage (until start of next turn).
      Soldier Basic Attack (standard action, at_will)
        Attacks Ragnarok with 39 vs. 28 AC (1d20+20; rolled 19).
        Hits: 11 damage (2d6+5; rolled 4, 2).
        Ragnarok has 18 hp remaining (29 hp - 11 damage).
    Ragnarok's turn:
      HP: 18/82; Temp HP: 0; Surges: 13; Surge Value: 22
      AC: 28; Action Points: 0
      Combat Advantage expires.
      Conditions:
        regen 7 hp when bloodied (stance).
        +1 defense bonus (until end of this turn).
      Ragnarok heals 7 hp (18 hp -> 25 hp; 0 hp wasted).
      Shift (move action, at_will)
        Ragnarok gains +1 defense bonus (until end of next turn).
      Brash Strike (standard action, at_will)
        Attacks Soldier with 26 vs. 27 AC (1d20+14; rolled 12).
        Misses.
        Soldier gains Combat Advantage (until start of next turn).
      +1 defense bonus expires.
    
  Round 12:
    Soldier's turn:
      HP: 36/114; Temp HP: 0; Surges: 2; Surge Value: 28
      AC: 27; Action Points: 0
      Conditions:
        Combat Advantage (until start of next turn).
      Soldier Basic Attack (standard action, at_will)
        Attacks Ragnarok with 32 vs. 28 AC (1d20+20; rolled 12).
        Hits: 13 damage (2d6+5; rolled 5, 3).
        Ragnarok has 12 hp remaining (25 hp - 13 damage).
    Ragnarok's turn:
      HP: 12/82; Temp HP: 0; Surges: 13; Surge Value: 22
      AC: 28; Action Points: 0
      Combat Advantage expires.
      Conditions:
        regen 7 hp when bloodied (stance).
        +1 defense bonus (until end of this turn).
      Ragnarok heals 7 hp (12 hp -> 19 hp; 0 hp wasted).
      Crushing Surge (standard action, at_will)
        Attacks Soldier with 14 vs. 27 AC (1d20+12; rolled 2).
        Misses.
        Ragnarok gains 5 temp hp (had 0; applied 5).
      Shift (move action, at_will)
        Ragnarok gains +1 defense bonus (until end of next turn).
      +1 defense bonus expires.
    
  Round 13:
    Soldier's turn:
      HP: 36/114; Temp HP: 0; Surges: 2; Surge Value: 28
      AC: 27; Action Points: 0
      Soldier Basic Attack (standard action, at_will)
        Attacks Ragnarok with 29 vs. 28 AC (1d20+18; rolled 11).
        Hits: 15 damage (2d6+5; rolled 6, 4).
        Ragnarok deflects 5 damage; 10 gets through (5 temp hp - 15 damage).
        Ragnarok has 9 hp remaining (19 hp - 10 damage).
    Ragnarok's turn:
      HP: 9/82; Temp HP: 0; Surges: 13; Surge Value: 22
      AC: 28; Action Points: 0
      Conditions:
        regen 7 hp when bloodied (stance).
        +1 defense bonus (until end of this turn).
      Ragnarok heals 7 hp (9 hp -> 16 hp; 0 hp wasted).
      Brash Strike (standard action, at_will)
        Attacks Soldier with 18 vs. 27 AC (1d20+14; rolled 4).
        Misses.
        Soldier gains Combat Advantage (until start of next turn).
      Shift (move action, at_will)
        Ragnarok gains +1 defense bonus (until end of next turn).
      +1 defense bonus expires.
    
  Round 14:
    Soldier's turn:
      HP: 36/114; Temp HP: 0; Surges: 2; Surge Value: 28
      AC: 27; Action Points: 0
      Conditions:
        Combat Advantage (until start of next turn).
      Soldier Basic Attack (standard action, at_will)
        Attacks Ragnarok with 29 vs. 28 AC (1d20+20; rolled 9).
        Hits: 13 damage (2d6+5; rolled 2, 6).
        Ragnarok has 3 hp remaining (16 hp - 13 damage).
    Ragnarok's turn:
      HP: 3/82; Temp HP: 0; Surges: 13; Surge Value: 22
      AC: 28; Action Points: 0
      Combat Advantage expires.
      Conditions:
        regen 7 hp when bloodied (stance).
        +1 defense bonus (until end of this turn).
      Ragnarok heals 7 hp (3 hp -> 10 hp; 0 hp wasted).
      Shift (move action, at_will)
        Ragnarok gains +1 defense bonus (until end of next turn).
      Brash Strike (standard action, at_will)
        Attacks Soldier with 15 vs. 27 AC (1d20+14; rolled 1).
        Misses.
        Soldier gains Combat Advantage (until start of next turn).
      +1 defense bonus expires.
    
  Round 15:
    Soldier's turn:
      HP: 36/114; Temp HP: 0; Surges: 2; Surge Value: 28
      AC: 27; Action Points: 0
      Conditions:
        Combat Advantage (until start of next turn).
      Soldier Basic Attack (standard action, at_will)
        Attacks Ragnarok with 37 vs. 28 AC (1d20+20; rolled 17).
        Hits: 13 damage (2d6+5; rolled 2, 6).
        Ragnarok has -3 hp remaining (10 hp - 13 damage).
    Ragnarok's turn:
      HP: -3/82; Temp HP: 0; Surges: 13; Surge Value: 22
      AC: 28; Action Points: 0
      Combat Advantage expires.
      Conditions:
        regen 7 hp when bloodied (stance).
        +1 defense bonus (until end of this turn).
      Ragnarok is dying (0 death saves failed).
        Rolls death saving throw and gets a 2 (1d20; rolled 2).
        Fails. 2 failures remaining before death.
      +1 defense bonus expires.
    
  Round 16:
    Soldier's turn:
      HP: 36/114; Temp HP: 0; Surges: 2; Surge Value: 28
      AC: 27; Action Points: 0
      Soldier Basic Attack (standard action, at_will)
        Attacks Ragnarok with 24 vs. 27 AC (1d20+18; rolled 6).
        Misses.
    Ragnarok's turn:
      HP: -3/82; Temp HP: 0; Surges: 13; Surge Value: 22
      AC: 27; Action Points: 0
      Conditions:
        regen 7 hp when bloodied (stance).
      Ragnarok is dying (1 death saves failed).
        Rolls death saving throw and gets a 16 (1d20; rolled 16).
        Passes.
    
  Round 17:
    Soldier's turn:
      HP: 36/114; Temp HP: 0; Surges: 2; Surge Value: 28
      AC: 27; Action Points: 0
      Soldier Basic Attack (standard action, at_will)
        Attacks Ragnarok with 29 vs. 27 AC (1d20+18; rolled 11).
        Hits: 13 damage (2d6+5; rolled 4, 4).
        Ragnarok has -16 hp remaining (-3 hp - 13 damage).
    Ragnarok's turn:
      HP: -16/82; Temp HP: 0; Surges: 13; Surge Value: 22
      AC: 27; Action Points: 0
      Conditions:
        regen 7 hp when bloodied (stance).
      Ragnarok is dying (1 death saves failed).
        Rolls death saving throw and gets a 9 (1d20; rolled 9).
        Fails. 1 failures remaining before death.
    
  Round 18:
    Soldier's turn:
      HP: 36/114; Temp HP: 0; Surges: 2; Surge Value: 28
      AC: 27; Action Points: 0
      Soldier Basic Attack (standard action, at_will)
        Attacks Ragnarok with 32 vs. 27 AC (1d20+18; rolled 14).
        Hits: 15 damage (2d6+5; rolled 4, 6).
        Ragnarok has -31 hp remaining (-16 hp - 15 damage).
    Ragnarok's turn:
      HP: -31/82; Temp HP: 0; Surges: 13; Surge Value: 22
      AC: 27; Action Points: 0
      Conditions:
        regen 7 hp when bloodied (stance).
      Ragnarok is dying (2 death saves failed).
        Rolls death saving throw and gets a 2 (1d20; rolled 2).
        Fails. 0 failures remaining before death.
    Ragnarok has died!
    
  Villains win!
```
[/sblock]
[sblock=Example of 1 fight(s) survived (0.0% chance)

```
FIGHT #1: Level 8 Ragnarok VS. Level 11 Soldier
  Roll initiative!
    Ragnarok rolls 17 initiative (1d20+5; rolled 12).
    Soldier rolls 25 initiative (1d20+11; rolled 14).
    Initiative order: 
      Soldier
      Ragnarok
  
  Round 1:
    Soldier's turn:
      HP: 114/114; Temp HP: 0; Surges: 2; Surge Value: 28
      AC: 27; Action Points: 0
      Soldier Basic Attack (standard action, at_will)
        Attacks Ragnarok with 34 vs. 27 AC (1d20+18; rolled 16).
        Hits: 12 damage (2d6+5; rolled 3, 4).
        Ragnarok reacts with Unbreakable (immediate reaction, encounter):
          Damage is reduced to 2 hp (12 hp - 10 hp).
          Unbreakable has been expended.
        Ragnarok has 80 hp remaining (82 hp - 2 damage).
    Ragnarok's turn:
      HP: 80/82; Temp HP: 0; Surges: 14; Surge Value: 22
      AC: 27; Action Points: 1
      Brash Strike (standard action, at_will)
        Attacks Soldier with 16 vs. 27 AC (1d20+14; rolled 2).
        Misses.
        Soldier gains Combat Advantage (until start of next turn).
      Rain Of Steel (minor action, daily)
        Ragnarok gains Rain of Steel (stance).
        Rain Of Steel has been expended.
      Shift (move action, at_will)
        Ragnarok gains +1 defense bonus (until end of next turn).
      Spend Action Point (free action, encounter)
        Ragnarok spends an action point (0 remaining).
        Ragnarok gains a standard action.
        Spend Action Point has been expended.
      Crushing Blow (standard action, encounter)
        Attacks Soldier with 16 vs. 27 AC (1d20+12; rolled 4).
        Misses.
        Crushing Blow has been expended.
    
  Round 2:
    Soldier's turn:
      HP: 114/114; Temp HP: 0; Surges: 2; Surge Value: 28
      AC: 27; Action Points: 0
      Rain of Steel:
        Soldier takes 7 damage (1d10[brutal 2]; rolled 7).
        Soldier has 107 hp remaining (114 hp - 7 damage).
      Conditions:
        Combat Advantage (until start of next turn).
      Soldier Encounter Attack (standard action, encounter)
        Attacks Ragnarok with 32 vs. 28 AC (1d20+20; rolled 12).
        Hits: 25 damage (4d8+5; rolled 4, 4, 5, 7).
        Ragnarok has 55 hp remaining (80 hp - 25 damage).
        Soldier Encounter Attack has been expended.
    Ragnarok's turn:
      HP: 55/82; Temp HP: 0; Surges: 14; Surge Value: 22
      AC: 28; Action Points: 0
      Combat Advantage expires.
      Conditions:
        Rain of Steel (stance).
        +1 defense bonus (until end of this turn).
      Knee Breaker (standard action, daily)
        Attacks Soldier with 21 vs. 27 AC (1d20+12; rolled 9).
        Misses: 15 damage (half of 2d10[brutal 2]+15; rolled 8, 7).
        Soldier has 92 hp remaining (107 hp - 15 damage).
        Ragnarok gains 5 temp hp (had 0; applied 5).
        Knee Breaker has been expended.
      Shift (move action, at_will)
        Ragnarok gains +1 defense bonus (until end of next turn).
      +1 defense bonus expires.
    
  Round 3:
    Soldier's turn:
      HP: 92/114; Temp HP: 0; Surges: 2; Surge Value: 28
      AC: 27; Action Points: 0
      Rain of Steel:
        Soldier takes 4 damage (1d10[brutal 2]; rolled 4).
        Soldier has 88 hp remaining (92 hp - 4 damage).
      Soldier Basic Attack (standard action, at_will)
        Attacks Ragnarok with 28 vs. 28 AC (1d20+18; rolled 10).
        Hits: 12 damage (2d6+5; rolled 5, 2).
        Ragnarok deflects 5 damage; 7 gets through (5 temp hp - 12 damage).
        Ragnarok has 48 hp remaining (55 hp - 7 damage).
    Ragnarok's turn:
      HP: 48/82; Temp HP: 0; Surges: 14; Surge Value: 22
      AC: 28; Action Points: 0
      Conditions:
        Rain of Steel (stance).
        +1 defense bonus (until end of this turn).
      Shift (move action, at_will)
        Ragnarok gains +1 defense bonus (until end of next turn).
      Crushing Surge (standard action, at_will)
        Attacks Soldier with 22 vs. 27 AC (1d20+12; rolled 10).
        Misses.
        Ragnarok gains 5 temp hp (had 0; applied 5).
      +1 defense bonus expires.
    
  Round 4:
    Soldier's turn:
      HP: 88/114; Temp HP: 0; Surges: 2; Surge Value: 28
      AC: 27; Action Points: 0
      Rain of Steel:
        Soldier takes 3 damage (1d10[brutal 2]; rolled 3).
        Soldier has 85 hp remaining (88 hp - 3 damage).
      Soldier Basic Attack (standard action, at_will)
        Attacks Ragnarok with 23 vs. 28 AC (1d20+18; rolled 5).
        Misses.
    Ragnarok's turn:
      HP: 48/82; Temp HP: 5; Surges: 14; Surge Value: 22
      AC: 28; Action Points: 0
      Conditions:
        Rain of Steel (stance).
        +1 defense bonus (until end of this turn).
      Shift (move action, at_will)
        Ragnarok gains +1 defense bonus (until end of next turn).
      Griffons Wrath (standard action, encounter)
        Attacks Soldier with 24 vs. 27 AC (1d20+12; rolled 12).
        Misses.
        Griffons Wrath has been expended.
      +1 defense bonus expires.
    
  Round 5:
    Soldier's turn:
      HP: 85/114; Temp HP: 0; Surges: 2; Surge Value: 28
      AC: 27; Action Points: 0
      Rain of Steel:
        Soldier takes 7 damage (1d10[brutal 2]; rolled 1, 7).
        Soldier has 78 hp remaining (85 hp - 7 damage).
      Soldier Basic Attack (standard action, at_will)
        Attacks Ragnarok with 29 vs. 28 AC (1d20+18; rolled 11).
        Hits: 15 damage (2d6+5; rolled 6, 4).
        Ragnarok deflects 5 damage; 10 gets through (5 temp hp - 15 damage).
        Ragnarok has 38 hp remaining (48 hp - 10 damage).
    Ragnarok's turn:
      HP: 38/82; Temp HP: 0; Surges: 14; Surge Value: 22
      AC: 28; Action Points: 0
      Conditions:
        Rain of Steel (stance).
        +1 defense bonus (until end of this turn).
      Shift (move action, at_will)
        Ragnarok gains +1 defense bonus (until end of next turn).
      Distracting Spate (standard action, encounter)
        Attacks Soldier with 26 vs. 27 AC (1d20+12; rolled 14).
        Misses.
        Distracting Spate has been expended.
      Second Wind (minor action, encounter)
        Ragnarok gains +1 defense bonus (until end of next turn).
        Ragnarok spends a healing surge (13 remaining).
        Ragnarok heals 22 hp (38 hp -> 60 hp; 0 hp wasted).
        Ragnarok gains +2 defense bonus (until end of next turn).
        Second Wind has been expended.
      +1 defense bonus expires.
    
  Round 6:
    Soldier's turn:
      HP: 78/114; Temp HP: 0; Surges: 2; Surge Value: 28
      AC: 27; Action Points: 0
      Rain of Steel:
        Soldier takes 7 damage (1d10[brutal 2]; rolled 7).
        Soldier has 71 hp remaining (78 hp - 7 damage).
      Soldier Basic Attack (standard action, at_will)
        Attacks Ragnarok with 37 vs. 31 AC (1d20+18; rolled 19).
        Hits: 11 damage (2d6+5; rolled 5, 1).
        Ragnarok has 49 hp remaining (60 hp - 11 damage).
    Ragnarok's turn:
      HP: 49/82; Temp HP: 0; Surges: 13; Surge Value: 22
      AC: 31; Action Points: 0
      Conditions:
        Rain of Steel (stance).
        +1 defense bonus (until end of this turn).
        +1 defense bonus (until end of this turn).
        +2 defense bonus (until end of this turn).
      Crushing Surge (standard action, at_will)
        Attacks Soldier with 32 vs. 27 AC (1d20+12; rolled 20).
        Crits: 25 damage (1d10[brutal 2, max]+10 + 1d12; rolled max + 5).
        Soldier has 46 hp remaining (71 hp - 25 damage).
        Ragnarok gains 12 temp hp (had 0; applied 12).
      Shift (move action, at_will)
        Ragnarok gains +1 defense bonus (until end of next turn).
      +1 defense bonus expires.
      +1 defense bonus expires.
      +2 defense bonus expires.
    
  Round 7:
    Soldier's turn:
      HP: 46/114; Temp HP: 0; Surges: 2; Surge Value: 28
      AC: 27; Action Points: 0
      Rain of Steel:
        Soldier takes 4 damage (1d10[brutal 2]; rolled 4).
        Soldier has 42 hp remaining (46 hp - 4 damage).
      Soldier Basic Attack (standard action, at_will)
        Attacks Ragnarok with 35 vs. 28 AC (1d20+18; rolled 17).
        Hits: 13 damage (2d6+5; rolled 6, 2).
        Ragnarok deflects 12 damage; 1 gets through (12 temp hp - 13 damage).
        Ragnarok has 48 hp remaining (49 hp - 1 damage).
    Ragnarok's turn:
      HP: 48/82; Temp HP: 0; Surges: 13; Surge Value: 22
      AC: 28; Action Points: 0
      Conditions:
        Rain of Steel (stance).
        +1 defense bonus (until end of this turn).
      Shift (move action, at_will)
        Ragnarok gains +1 defense bonus (until end of next turn).
      Brash Strike (standard action, at_will)
        Attacks Soldier with 16 vs. 27 AC (1d20+14; rolled 2).
        Misses.
        Soldier gains Combat Advantage (until start of next turn).
      +1 defense bonus expires.
    
  Round 8:
    Soldier's turn:
      HP: 42/114; Temp HP: 0; Surges: 2; Surge Value: 28
      AC: 27; Action Points: 0
      Rain of Steel:
        Soldier takes 6 damage (1d10[brutal 2]; rolled 1, 6).
        Soldier has 36 hp remaining (42 hp - 6 damage).
      Conditions:
        Combat Advantage (until start of next turn).
      Soldier Basic Attack (standard action, at_will)
        Attacks Ragnarok with 26 vs. 28 AC (1d20+20; rolled 6).
        Misses.
    Ragnarok's turn:
      HP: 48/82; Temp HP: 0; Surges: 13; Surge Value: 22
      AC: 28; Action Points: 0
      Combat Advantage expires.
      Conditions:
        Rain of Steel (stance).
        +1 defense bonus (until end of this turn).
      Brash Strike (standard action, at_will)
        Attacks Soldier with 16 vs. 27 AC (1d20+14; rolled 2).
        Misses.
        Soldier gains Combat Advantage (until start of next turn).
      Shift (move action, at_will)
        Ragnarok gains +1 defense bonus (until end of next turn).
      +1 defense bonus expires.
    
  Round 9:
    Soldier's turn:
      HP: 36/114; Temp HP: 0; Surges: 2; Surge Value: 28
      AC: 27; Action Points: 0
      Rain of Steel:
        Soldier takes 8 damage (1d10[brutal 2]; rolled 1, 8).
        Soldier has 28 hp remaining (36 hp - 8 damage).
      Conditions:
        Combat Advantage (until start of next turn).
      Soldier Basic Attack (standard action, at_will)
        Attacks Ragnarok with 34 vs. 28 AC (1d20+20; rolled 14).
        Hits: 10 damage (2d6+5; rolled 1, 4).
        Ragnarok has 38 hp remaining (48 hp - 10 damage).
    Ragnarok's turn:
      HP: 38/82; Temp HP: 0; Surges: 13; Surge Value: 22
      AC: 28; Action Points: 0
      Combat Advantage expires.
      Conditions:
        Rain of Steel (stance).
        +1 defense bonus (until end of this turn).
      Boundless Endurance (minor action, daily)
        Ragnarok gains regen 7 hp when bloodied (stance).
        Rain of Steel expires.
        Boundless Endurance has been expended.
      Shift (move action, at_will)
        Ragnarok gains +1 defense bonus (until end of next turn).
      Crushing Surge (standard action, at_will)
        Attacks Soldier with 28 vs. 27 AC (1d20+12; rolled 16).
        Hits: 15 damage (1d10[brutal 2]+10; rolled 5).
        Soldier has 13 hp remaining (28 hp - 15 damage).
        Ragnarok gains 12 temp hp (had 0; applied 12).
      +1 defense bonus expires.
    
  Round 10:
    Soldier's turn:
      HP: 13/114; Temp HP: 0; Surges: 2; Surge Value: 28
      AC: 27; Action Points: 0
      Soldier Basic Attack (standard action, at_will)
        Attacks Ragnarok with 37 vs. 28 AC (1d20+18; rolled 19).
        Hits: 9 damage (2d6+5; rolled 1, 3).
        Ragnarok deflects 9 damage; 0 gets through (12 temp hp - 9 damage).
        Ragnarok has 38 hp remaining (38 hp - 0 damage).
    Ragnarok's turn:
      HP: 38/82; Temp HP: 3; Surges: 13; Surge Value: 22
      AC: 28; Action Points: 0
      Conditions:
        regen 7 hp when bloodied (stance).
        +1 defense bonus (until end of this turn).
      Ragnarok heals 7 hp (38 hp -> 45 hp; 0 hp wasted).
      Shift (move action, at_will)
        Ragnarok gains +1 defense bonus (until end of next turn).
      Brash Strike (standard action, at_will)
        Attacks Soldier with 15 vs. 27 AC (1d20+14; rolled 1).
        Misses.
        Soldier gains Combat Advantage (until start of next turn).
      +1 defense bonus expires.
    
  Round 11:
    Soldier's turn:
      HP: 13/114; Temp HP: 0; Surges: 2; Surge Value: 28
      AC: 27; Action Points: 0
      Conditions:
        Combat Advantage (until start of next turn).
      Soldier Basic Attack (standard action, at_will)
        Attacks Ragnarok with 32 vs. 28 AC (1d20+20; rolled 12).
        Hits: 11 damage (2d6+5; rolled 5, 1).
        Ragnarok deflects 3 damage; 8 gets through (3 temp hp - 11 damage).
        Ragnarok has 37 hp remaining (45 hp - 8 damage).
    Ragnarok's turn:
      HP: 37/82; Temp HP: 0; Surges: 13; Surge Value: 22
      AC: 28; Action Points: 0
      Combat Advantage expires.
      Conditions:
        regen 7 hp when bloodied (stance).
        +1 defense bonus (until end of this turn).
      Ragnarok heals 7 hp (37 hp -> 44 hp; 0 hp wasted).
      Shift (move action, at_will)
        Ragnarok gains +1 defense bonus (until end of next turn).
      Crushing Surge (standard action, at_will)
        Attacks Soldier with 30 vs. 27 AC (1d20+12; rolled 18).
        Hits: 20 damage (1d10[brutal 2]+10; rolled 10).
        Soldier has -7 hp remaining (13 hp - 20 damage).
        Ragnarok gains 12 temp hp (had 0; applied 12).
      +1 defense bonus expires.
    Soldier has died!
    
  Heroes win!
  Ragnarok takes a short rest.
    Ragnarok has 44 hp; wants at least 71 hp (maximum is 82 hp).
      Ragnarok spends a healing surge (12 remaining).
      Ragnarok heals 22 hp (44 hp -> 66 hp; 0 hp wasted).
      Ragnarok spends a healing surge (11 remaining).
      Ragnarok heals 22 hp (66 hp -> 82 hp; 6 hp wasted).
    Temporary hit points expire.
    Powers recharge:
      Distracting Spate recharges.
      Crushing Blow recharges.
      Unbreakable recharges.
      Griffons Wrath recharges.
      Spend Action Point recharges.
      Second Wind recharges.
    Conditions expire:
      Regen 7 hp when bloodied expires.
      +1 defense bonus expires.
  
FIGHT #2: Level 8 Ragnarok VS. Level 8 Soldier
  Roll initiative!
    Ragnarok rolls 8 initiative (1d20+5; rolled 3).
    Soldier rolls 21 initiative (1d20+9; rolled 12).
    Initiative order: 
      Soldier
      Ragnarok
  
  Round 1:
    Soldier's turn:
      HP: 89/89; Temp HP: 0; Surges: 1; Surge Value: 22
      AC: 24; Action Points: 0
      Soldier Basic Attack (standard action, at_will)
        Attacks Ragnarok with 23 vs. 27 AC (1d20+15; rolled 8).
        Misses.
    Ragnarok's turn:
      HP: 82/82; Temp HP: 0; Surges: 11; Surge Value: 22
      AC: 27; Action Points: 0
      Crushing Blow (standard action, encounter)
        Attacks Soldier with 25 vs. 24 AC (1d20+12; rolled 13).
        Hits: 28 damage (2d10[brutal 2]+15; rolled 7, 6).
        Soldier has 61 hp remaining (89 hp - 28 damage).
        Ragnarok gains 5 temp hp (had 0; applied 5).
        Crushing Blow has been expended.
      Shift (move action, at_will)
        Ragnarok gains +1 defense bonus (until end of next turn).
    
  Round 2:
    Soldier's turn:
      HP: 61/89; Temp HP: 0; Surges: 1; Surge Value: 22
      AC: 24; Action Points: 0
      Soldier Encounter Attack (standard action, encounter)
        Attacks Ragnarok with 21 vs. 28 AC (1d20+15; rolled 6).
        Misses.
        Soldier Encounter Attack has been expended.
    Ragnarok's turn:
      HP: 82/82; Temp HP: 5; Surges: 11; Surge Value: 22
      AC: 28; Action Points: 0
      Conditions:
        +1 defense bonus (until end of this turn).
      Brash Strike (standard action, at_will)
        Attacks Soldier with 16 vs. 24 AC (1d20+14; rolled 2).
        Misses.
        Soldier gains Combat Advantage (until start of next turn).
      Shift (move action, at_will)
        Ragnarok gains +1 defense bonus (until end of next turn).
      +1 defense bonus expires.
    
  Round 3:
    Soldier's turn:
      HP: 61/89; Temp HP: 0; Surges: 1; Surge Value: 22
      AC: 24; Action Points: 0
      Conditions:
        Combat Advantage (until start of next turn).
      Soldier Basic Attack (standard action, at_will)
        Attacks Ragnarok with 19 vs. 28 AC (1d20+17; rolled 2).
        Misses.
    Ragnarok's turn:
      HP: 82/82; Temp HP: 5; Surges: 11; Surge Value: 22
      AC: 28; Action Points: 0
      Combat Advantage expires.
      Conditions:
        +1 defense bonus (until end of this turn).
      Brash Strike (standard action, at_will)
        Attacks Soldier with 33 vs. 24 AC (1d20+14; rolled 19).
        Hits: 20 damage (1d10[brutal 2]+15; rolled 5).
        Soldier has 41 hp remaining (61 hp - 20 damage).
        Ragnarok gains 0 temp hp (had 5; applied 5).
        Soldier gains Combat Advantage (until start of next turn).
      Shift (move action, at_will)
        Ragnarok gains +1 defense bonus (until end of next turn).
      +1 defense bonus expires.
    
  Round 4:
    Soldier's turn:
      HP: 41/89; Temp HP: 0; Surges: 1; Surge Value: 22
      AC: 24; Action Points: 0
      Conditions:
        Combat Advantage (until start of next turn).
      Soldier Basic Attack (standard action, at_will)
        Attacks Ragnarok with 33 vs. 28 AC (1d20+17; rolled 16).
        Hits: 12 damage (2d6+5; rolled 2, 5).
        Ragnarok deflects 5 damage; 7 gets through (5 temp hp - 12 damage).
        Ragnarok has 75 hp remaining (82 hp - 7 damage).
    Ragnarok's turn:
      HP: 75/82; Temp HP: 0; Surges: 11; Surge Value: 22
      AC: 28; Action Points: 0
      Combat Advantage expires.
      Conditions:
        +1 defense bonus (until end of this turn).
      Griffons Wrath (standard action, encounter)
        Attacks Soldier with 16 vs. 24 AC (1d20+12; rolled 4).
        Misses.
        Griffons Wrath has been expended.
      Shift (move action, at_will)
        Ragnarok gains +1 defense bonus (until end of next turn).
      +1 defense bonus expires.
    
  Round 5:
    Soldier's turn:
      HP: 41/89; Temp HP: 0; Surges: 1; Surge Value: 22
      AC: 24; Action Points: 0
      Soldier Basic Attack (standard action, at_will)
        Attacks Ragnarok with 35 vs. 28 AC (1d20+15; rolled 20).
        Crits: 17 damage (2d6[max]+5; rolled max).
        Ragnarok reacts with Unbreakable (immediate reaction, encounter):
          Damage is reduced to 7 hp (17 hp - 10 hp).
          Unbreakable has been expended.
        Ragnarok has 68 hp remaining (75 hp - 7 damage).
    Ragnarok's turn:
      HP: 68/82; Temp HP: 0; Surges: 11; Surge Value: 22
      AC: 28; Action Points: 0
      Conditions:
        +1 defense bonus (until end of this turn).
      Brash Strike (standard action, at_will)
        Attacks Soldier with 18 vs. 24 AC (1d20+14; rolled 4).
        Misses.
        Soldier gains Combat Advantage (until start of next turn).
      Shift (move action, at_will)
        Ragnarok gains +1 defense bonus (until end of next turn).
      +1 defense bonus expires.
    
  Round 6:
    Soldier's turn:
      HP: 41/89; Temp HP: 0; Surges: 1; Surge Value: 22
      AC: 24; Action Points: 0
      Conditions:
        Combat Advantage (until start of next turn).
      Soldier Basic Attack (standard action, at_will)
        Attacks Ragnarok with 19 vs. 28 AC (1d20+17; rolled 2).
        Misses.
    Ragnarok's turn:
      HP: 68/82; Temp HP: 0; Surges: 11; Surge Value: 22
      AC: 28; Action Points: 0
      Combat Advantage expires.
      Conditions:
        +1 defense bonus (until end of this turn).
      Distracting Spate (standard action, encounter)
        Attacks Soldier with 22 vs. 24 AC (1d20+12; rolled 10).
        Misses.
        Distracting Spate has been expended.
      Shift (move action, at_will)
        Ragnarok gains +1 defense bonus (until end of next turn).
      +1 defense bonus expires.
    
  Round 7:
    Soldier's turn:
      HP: 41/89; Temp HP: 0; Surges: 1; Surge Value: 22
      AC: 24; Action Points: 0
      Soldier Basic Attack (standard action, at_will)
        Attacks Ragnarok with 30 vs. 28 AC (1d20+15; rolled 15).
        Hits: 12 damage (2d6+5; rolled 5, 2).
        Ragnarok has 56 hp remaining (68 hp - 12 damage).
    Ragnarok's turn:
      HP: 56/82; Temp HP: 0; Surges: 11; Surge Value: 22
      AC: 28; Action Points: 0
      Conditions:
        +1 defense bonus (until end of this turn).
      Brash Strike (standard action, at_will)
        Attacks Soldier with 16 vs. 24 AC (1d20+14; rolled 2).
        Misses.
        Soldier gains Combat Advantage (until start of next turn).
      Shift (move action, at_will)
        Ragnarok gains +1 defense bonus (until end of next turn).
      +1 defense bonus expires.
    
  Round 8:
    Soldier's turn:
      HP: 41/89; Temp HP: 0; Surges: 1; Surge Value: 22
      AC: 24; Action Points: 0
      Conditions:
        Combat Advantage (until start of next turn).
      Soldier Basic Attack (standard action, at_will)
        Attacks Ragnarok with 19 vs. 28 AC (1d20+17; rolled 2).
        Misses.
    Ragnarok's turn:
      HP: 56/82; Temp HP: 0; Surges: 11; Surge Value: 22
      AC: 28; Action Points: 0
      Combat Advantage expires.
      Conditions:
        +1 defense bonus (until end of this turn).
      Crushing Surge (standard action, at_will)
        Attacks Soldier with 25 vs. 24 AC (1d20+12; rolled 13).
        Hits: 13 damage (1d10[brutal 2]+10; rolled 3).
        Soldier has 28 hp remaining (41 hp - 13 damage).
        Ragnarok gains 12 temp hp (had 0; applied 12).
      Shift (move action, at_will)
        Ragnarok gains +1 defense bonus (until end of next turn).
      +1 defense bonus expires.
    
  Round 9:
    Soldier's turn:
      HP: 28/89; Temp HP: 0; Surges: 1; Surge Value: 22
      AC: 24; Action Points: 0
      Soldier Basic Attack (standard action, at_will)
        Attacks Ragnarok with 19 vs. 28 AC (1d20+15; rolled 4).
        Misses.
    Ragnarok's turn:
      HP: 56/82; Temp HP: 12; Surges: 11; Surge Value: 22
      AC: 28; Action Points: 0
      Conditions:
        +1 defense bonus (until end of this turn).
      Brash Strike (standard action, at_will)
        Attacks Soldier with 15 vs. 24 AC (1d20+14; rolled 1).
        Misses.
        Soldier gains Combat Advantage (until start of next turn).
      Shift (move action, at_will)
        Ragnarok gains +1 defense bonus (until end of next turn).
      +1 defense bonus expires.
    
  Round 10:
    Soldier's turn:
      HP: 28/89; Temp HP: 0; Surges: 1; Surge Value: 22
      AC: 24; Action Points: 0
      Conditions:
        Combat Advantage (until start of next turn).
      Soldier Basic Attack (standard action, at_will)
        Attacks Ragnarok with 27 vs. 28 AC (1d20+17; rolled 10).
        Misses.
    Ragnarok's turn:
      HP: 56/82; Temp HP: 12; Surges: 11; Surge Value: 22
      AC: 28; Action Points: 0
      Combat Advantage expires.
      Conditions:
        +1 defense bonus (until end of this turn).
      Shift (move action, at_will)
        Ragnarok gains +1 defense bonus (until end of next turn).
      Brash Strike (standard action, at_will)
        Attacks Soldier with 17 vs. 24 AC (1d20+14; rolled 3).
        Misses.
        Soldier gains Combat Advantage (until start of next turn).
      +1 defense bonus expires.
    
  Round 11:
    Soldier's turn:
      HP: 28/89; Temp HP: 0; Surges: 1; Surge Value: 22
      AC: 24; Action Points: 0
      Conditions:
        Combat Advantage (until start of next turn).
      Soldier Basic Attack (standard action, at_will)
        Attacks Ragnarok with 32 vs. 28 AC (1d20+17; rolled 15).
        Hits: 11 damage (2d6+5; rolled 1, 5).
        Ragnarok deflects 11 damage; 0 gets through (12 temp hp - 11 damage).
        Ragnarok has 56 hp remaining (56 hp - 0 damage).
    Ragnarok's turn:
      HP: 56/82; Temp HP: 1; Surges: 11; Surge Value: 22
      AC: 28; Action Points: 0
      Combat Advantage expires.
      Conditions:
        +1 defense bonus (until end of this turn).
      Shift (move action, at_will)
        Ragnarok gains +1 defense bonus (until end of next turn).
      Brash Strike (standard action, at_will)
        Attacks Soldier with 15 vs. 24 AC (1d20+14; rolled 1).
        Misses.
        Soldier gains Combat Advantage (until start of next turn).
      +1 defense bonus expires.
    
  Round 12:
    Soldier's turn:
      HP: 28/89; Temp HP: 0; Surges: 1; Surge Value: 22
      AC: 24; Action Points: 0
      Conditions:
        Combat Advantage (until start of next turn).
      Soldier Basic Attack (standard action, at_will)
        Attacks Ragnarok with 34 vs. 28 AC (1d20+17; rolled 17).
        Hits: 14 damage (2d6+5; rolled 4, 5).
        Ragnarok deflects 1 damage; 13 gets through (1 temp hp - 14 damage).
        Ragnarok has 43 hp remaining (56 hp - 13 damage).
    Ragnarok's turn:
      HP: 43/82; Temp HP: 0; Surges: 11; Surge Value: 22
      AC: 28; Action Points: 0
      Combat Advantage expires.
      Conditions:
        +1 defense bonus (until end of this turn).
      Shift (move action, at_will)
        Ragnarok gains +1 defense bonus (until end of next turn).
      Brash Strike (standard action, at_will)
        Attacks Soldier with 18 vs. 24 AC (1d20+14; rolled 4).
        Misses.
        Soldier gains Combat Advantage (until start of next turn).
      +1 defense bonus expires.
    
  Round 13:
    Soldier's turn:
      HP: 28/89; Temp HP: 0; Surges: 1; Surge Value: 22
      AC: 24; Action Points: 0
      Conditions:
        Combat Advantage (until start of next turn).
      Soldier Basic Attack (standard action, at_will)
        Attacks Ragnarok with 19 vs. 28 AC (1d20+17; rolled 2).
        Misses.
    Ragnarok's turn:
      HP: 43/82; Temp HP: 0; Surges: 11; Surge Value: 22
      AC: 28; Action Points: 0
      Combat Advantage expires.
      Conditions:
        +1 defense bonus (until end of this turn).
      Brash Strike (standard action, at_will)
        Attacks Soldier with 19 vs. 24 AC (1d20+14; rolled 5).
        Misses.
        Soldier gains Combat Advantage (until start of next turn).
      Shift (move action, at_will)
        Ragnarok gains +1 defense bonus (until end of next turn).
      +1 defense bonus expires.
    
  Round 14:
    Soldier's turn:
      HP: 28/89; Temp HP: 0; Surges: 1; Surge Value: 22
      AC: 24; Action Points: 0
      Conditions:
        Combat Advantage (until start of next turn).
      Soldier Basic Attack (standard action, at_will)
        Attacks Ragnarok with 24 vs. 28 AC (1d20+17; rolled 7).
        Misses.
    Ragnarok's turn:
      HP: 43/82; Temp HP: 0; Surges: 11; Surge Value: 22
      AC: 28; Action Points: 0
      Combat Advantage expires.
      Conditions:
        +1 defense bonus (until end of this turn).
      Shift (move action, at_will)
        Ragnarok gains +1 defense bonus (until end of next turn).
      Crushing Surge (standard action, at_will)
        Attacks Soldier with 16 vs. 24 AC (1d20+12; rolled 4).
        Misses.
        Ragnarok gains 5 temp hp (had 0; applied 5).
      +1 defense bonus expires.
    
  Round 15:
    Soldier's turn:
      HP: 28/89; Temp HP: 0; Surges: 1; Surge Value: 22
      AC: 24; Action Points: 0
      Soldier Basic Attack (standard action, at_will)
        Attacks Ragnarok with 29 vs. 28 AC (1d20+15; rolled 14).
        Hits: 11 damage (2d6+5; rolled 3, 3).
        Ragnarok deflects 5 damage; 6 gets through (5 temp hp - 11 damage).
        Ragnarok has 37 hp remaining (43 hp - 6 damage).
    Ragnarok's turn:
      HP: 37/82; Temp HP: 0; Surges: 11; Surge Value: 22
      AC: 28; Action Points: 0
      Conditions:
        +1 defense bonus (until end of this turn).
      Second Wind (minor action, encounter)
        Ragnarok gains +1 defense bonus (until end of next turn).
        Ragnarok spends a healing surge (10 remaining).
        Ragnarok heals 22 hp (37 hp -> 59 hp; 0 hp wasted).
        Ragnarok gains +2 defense bonus (until end of next turn).
        Second Wind has been expended.
      Crushing Surge (standard action, at_will)
        Attacks Soldier with 16 vs. 24 AC (1d20+12; rolled 4).
        Misses.
        Ragnarok gains 5 temp hp (had 0; applied 5).
      Shift (move action, at_will)
        Ragnarok gains +1 defense bonus (until end of next turn).
      +1 defense bonus expires.
    
  Round 16:
    Soldier's turn:
      HP: 28/89; Temp HP: 0; Surges: 1; Surge Value: 22
      AC: 24; Action Points: 0
      Soldier Basic Attack (standard action, at_will)
        Attacks Ragnarok with 31 vs. 31 AC (1d20+15; rolled 16).
        Hits: 13 damage (2d6+5; rolled 2, 6).
        Ragnarok deflects 5 damage; 8 gets through (5 temp hp - 13 damage).
        Ragnarok has 51 hp remaining (59 hp - 8 damage).
    Ragnarok's turn:
      HP: 51/82; Temp HP: 0; Surges: 10; Surge Value: 22
      AC: 31; Action Points: 0
      Conditions:
        +1 defense bonus (until end of this turn).
        +2 defense bonus (until end of this turn).
        +1 defense bonus (until end of this turn).
      Brash Strike (standard action, at_will)
        Attacks Soldier with 22 vs. 24 AC (1d20+14; rolled 8).
        Misses.
        Soldier gains Combat Advantage (until start of next turn).
      Shift (move action, at_will)
        Ragnarok gains +1 defense bonus (until end of next turn).
      +1 defense bonus expires.
      +2 defense bonus expires.
      +1 defense bonus expires.
    
  Round 17:
    Soldier's turn:
      HP: 28/89; Temp HP: 0; Surges: 1; Surge Value: 22
      AC: 24; Action Points: 0
      Conditions:
        Combat Advantage (until start of next turn).
      Soldier Basic Attack (standard action, at_will)
        Attacks Ragnarok with 21 vs. 28 AC (1d20+17; rolled 4).
        Misses.
    Ragnarok's turn:
      HP: 51/82; Temp HP: 0; Surges: 10; Surge Value: 22
      AC: 28; Action Points: 0
      Combat Advantage expires.
      Conditions:
        +1 defense bonus (until end of this turn).
      Crushing Surge (standard action, at_will)
        Attacks Soldier with 21 vs. 24 AC (1d20+12; rolled 9).
        Misses.
        Ragnarok gains 5 temp hp (had 0; applied 5).
      Shift (move action, at_will)
        Ragnarok gains +1 defense bonus (until end of next turn).
      +1 defense bonus expires.
    
  Round 18:
    Soldier's turn:
      HP: 28/89; Temp HP: 0; Surges: 1; Surge Value: 22
      AC: 24; Action Points: 0
      Soldier Basic Attack (standard action, at_will)
        Attacks Ragnarok with 35 vs. 28 AC (1d20+15; rolled 20).
        Crits: 17 damage (2d6[max]+5; rolled max).
        Ragnarok deflects 5 damage; 12 gets through (5 temp hp - 17 damage).
        Ragnarok has 39 hp remaining (51 hp - 12 damage).
    Ragnarok's turn:
      HP: 39/82; Temp HP: 0; Surges: 10; Surge Value: 22
      AC: 28; Action Points: 0
      Conditions:
        +1 defense bonus (until end of this turn).
      Brash Strike (standard action, at_will)
        Attacks Soldier with 21 vs. 24 AC (1d20+14; rolled 7).
        Misses.
        Soldier gains Combat Advantage (until start of next turn).
      Shift (move action, at_will)
        Ragnarok gains +1 defense bonus (until end of next turn).
      +1 defense bonus expires.
    
  Round 19:
    Soldier's turn:
      HP: 28/89; Temp HP: 0; Surges: 1; Surge Value: 22
      AC: 24; Action Points: 0
      Conditions:
        Combat Advantage (until start of next turn).
      Soldier Basic Attack (standard action, at_will)
        Attacks Ragnarok with 31 vs. 28 AC (1d20+17; rolled 14).
        Hits: 10 damage (2d6+5; rolled 3, 2).
        Ragnarok has 29 hp remaining (39 hp - 10 damage).
    Ragnarok's turn:
      HP: 29/82; Temp HP: 0; Surges: 10; Surge Value: 22
      AC: 28; Action Points: 0
      Combat Advantage expires.
      Conditions:
        +1 defense bonus (until end of this turn).
      Brash Strike (standard action, at_will)
        Attacks Soldier with 20 vs. 24 AC (1d20+14; rolled 6).
        Misses.
        Soldier gains Combat Advantage (until start of next turn).
      Shift (move action, at_will)
        Ragnarok gains +1 defense bonus (until end of next turn).
      +1 defense bonus expires.
    
  Round 20:
    Soldier's turn:
      HP: 28/89; Temp HP: 0; Surges: 1; Surge Value: 22
      AC: 24; Action Points: 0
      Conditions:
        Combat Advantage (until start of next turn).
      Soldier Basic Attack (standard action, at_will)
        Attacks Ragnarok with 37 vs. 28 AC (1d20+17; rolled 20).
        Crits: 17 damage (2d6[max]+5; rolled max).
        Ragnarok has 12 hp remaining (29 hp - 17 damage).
    Ragnarok's turn:
      HP: 12/82; Temp HP: 0; Surges: 10; Surge Value: 22
      AC: 28; Action Points: 0
      Combat Advantage expires.
      Conditions:
        +1 defense bonus (until end of this turn).
      Brash Strike (standard action, at_will)
        Attacks Soldier with 17 vs. 24 AC (1d20+14; rolled 3).
        Misses.
        Soldier gains Combat Advantage (until start of next turn).
      Shift (move action, at_will)
        Ragnarok gains +1 defense bonus (until end of next turn).
      +1 defense bonus expires.
    
  Round 21:
    Soldier's turn:
      HP: 28/89; Temp HP: 0; Surges: 1; Surge Value: 22
      AC: 24; Action Points: 0
      Conditions:
        Combat Advantage (until start of next turn).
      Soldier Basic Attack (standard action, at_will)
        Attacks Ragnarok with 34 vs. 28 AC (1d20+17; rolled 17).
        Hits: 11 damage (2d6+5; rolled 3, 3).
        Ragnarok has 1 hp remaining (12 hp - 11 damage).
    Ragnarok's turn:
      HP: 1/82; Temp HP: 0; Surges: 10; Surge Value: 22
      AC: 28; Action Points: 0
      Combat Advantage expires.
      Conditions:
        +1 defense bonus (until end of this turn).
      Brash Strike (standard action, at_will)
        Attacks Soldier with 29 vs. 24 AC (1d20+14; rolled 15).
        Hits: 19 damage (1d10[brutal 2]+15; rolled 2, 4).
        Soldier has 9 hp remaining (28 hp - 19 damage).
        Ragnarok gains 5 temp hp (had 0; applied 5).
        Soldier gains Combat Advantage (until start of next turn).
      Shift (move action, at_will)
        Ragnarok gains +1 defense bonus (until end of next turn).
      +1 defense bonus expires.
    
  Round 22:
    Soldier's turn:
      HP: 9/89; Temp HP: 0; Surges: 1; Surge Value: 22
      AC: 24; Action Points: 0
      Conditions:
        Combat Advantage (until start of next turn).
      Soldier Basic Attack (standard action, at_will)
        Attacks Ragnarok with 32 vs. 28 AC (1d20+17; rolled 15).
        Hits: 14 damage (2d6+5; rolled 3, 6).
        Ragnarok deflects 5 damage; 9 gets through (5 temp hp - 14 damage).
        Ragnarok has -8 hp remaining (1 hp - 9 damage).
    Ragnarok's turn:
      HP: -8/82; Temp HP: 0; Surges: 10; Surge Value: 22
      AC: 28; Action Points: 0
      Combat Advantage expires.
      Conditions:
        +1 defense bonus (until end of this turn).
      Ragnarok is dying (0 death saves failed).
        Rolls death saving throw and gets a 6 (1d20; rolled 6).
        Fails. 2 failures remaining before death.
      +1 defense bonus expires.
    
  Round 23:
    Soldier's turn:
      HP: 9/89; Temp HP: 0; Surges: 1; Surge Value: 22
      AC: 24; Action Points: 0
      Soldier Basic Attack (standard action, at_will)
        Attacks Ragnarok with 32 vs. 27 AC (1d20+15; rolled 17).
        Hits: 14 damage (2d6+5; rolled 3, 6).
        Ragnarok has -22 hp remaining (-8 hp - 14 damage).
    Ragnarok's turn:
      HP: -22/82; Temp HP: 0; Surges: 10; Surge Value: 22
      AC: 27; Action Points: 0
      Ragnarok is dying (1 death saves failed).
        Rolls death saving throw and gets a 16 (1d20; rolled 16).
        Passes.
    
  Round 24:
    Soldier's turn:
      HP: 9/89; Temp HP: 0; Surges: 1; Surge Value: 22
      AC: 24; Action Points: 0
      Soldier Basic Attack (standard action, at_will)
        Attacks Ragnarok with 32 vs. 27 AC (1d20+15; rolled 17).
        Hits: 11 damage (2d6+5; rolled 4, 2).
        Ragnarok has -33 hp remaining (-22 hp - 11 damage).
    Ragnarok's turn:
      HP: -33/82; Temp HP: 0; Surges: 10; Surge Value: 22
      AC: 27; Action Points: 0
      Ragnarok is dying (1 death saves failed).
        Rolls death saving throw and gets a 12 (1d20; rolled 12).
        Passes.
    
  Round 25:
    Soldier's turn:
      HP: 9/89; Temp HP: 0; Surges: 1; Surge Value: 22
      AC: 24; Action Points: 0
      Soldier Basic Attack (standard action, at_will)
        Attacks Ragnarok with 23 vs. 27 AC (1d20+15; rolled 8).
        Misses.
    Ragnarok's turn:
      HP: -33/82; Temp HP: 0; Surges: 10; Surge Value: 22
      AC: 27; Action Points: 0
      Ragnarok is dying (1 death saves failed).
        Rolls death saving throw and gets a 13 (1d20; rolled 13).
        Passes.
    
  Round 26:
    Soldier's turn:
      HP: 9/89; Temp HP: 0; Surges: 1; Surge Value: 22
      AC: 24; Action Points: 0
      Soldier Basic Attack (standard action, at_will)
        Attacks Ragnarok with 22 vs. 27 AC (1d20+15; rolled 7).
        Misses.
    Ragnarok's turn:
      HP: -33/82; Temp HP: 0; Surges: 10; Surge Value: 22
      AC: 27; Action Points: 0
      Ragnarok is dying (1 death saves failed).
        Rolls death saving throw and gets a 12 (1d20; rolled 12).
        Passes.
    
  Round 27:
    Soldier's turn:
      HP: 9/89; Temp HP: 0; Surges: 1; Surge Value: 22
      AC: 24; Action Points: 0
      Soldier Basic Attack (standard action, at_will)
        Attacks Ragnarok with 26 vs. 27 AC (1d20+15; rolled 11).
        Misses.
    Ragnarok's turn:
      HP: -33/82; Temp HP: 0; Surges: 10; Surge Value: 22
      AC: 27; Action Points: 0
      Ragnarok is dying (1 death saves failed).
        Rolls death saving throw and gets a 14 (1d20; rolled 14).
        Passes.
    
  Round 28:
    Soldier's turn:
      HP: 9/89; Temp HP: 0; Surges: 1; Surge Value: 22
      AC: 24; Action Points: 0
      Soldier Basic Attack (standard action, at_will)
        Attacks Ragnarok with 29 vs. 27 AC (1d20+15; rolled 14).
        Hits: 14 damage (2d6+5; rolled 6, 3).
        Ragnarok has -47 hp remaining (-33 hp - 14 damage).
    Ragnarok has died!
    
  Villains win!
```
[/sblock]
[sblock=Example of 2 fight(s) survived (0.5% chance)

```
FIGHT #1: Level 8 Ragnarok VS. Level 11 Soldier
  Roll initiative!
    Ragnarok rolls 21 initiative (1d20+5; rolled 16).
    Soldier rolls 12 initiative (1d20+11; rolled 1).
    Initiative order: 
      Ragnarok
      Soldier
  
  Round 1:
    Ragnarok's turn:
      HP: 82/82; Temp HP: 0; Surges: 14; Surge Value: 22
      AC: 27; Action Points: 1
      Distracting Spate (standard action, encounter)
        Attacks Soldier with 23 vs. 27 AC (1d20+12; rolled 11).
        Misses.
        Distracting Spate has been expended.
      Spend Action Point (free action, encounter)
        Ragnarok spends an action point (0 remaining).
        Ragnarok gains a standard action.
        Spend Action Point has been expended.
      Shift (move action, at_will)
        Ragnarok gains +1 defense bonus (until end of next turn).
      Knee Breaker (standard action, daily)
        Attacks Soldier with 25 vs. 27 AC (1d20+12; rolled 13).
        Misses: 14 damage (half of 2d10[brutal 2]+15; rolled 4, 9).
        Soldier has 100 hp remaining (114 hp - 14 damage).
        Ragnarok gains 5 temp hp (had 0; applied 5).
        Knee Breaker has been expended.
      Rain Of Steel (minor action, daily)
        Ragnarok gains Rain of Steel (stance).
        Rain Of Steel has been expended.
    Soldier's turn:
      HP: 100/114; Temp HP: 0; Surges: 2; Surge Value: 28
      AC: 27; Action Points: 0
      Rain of Steel:
        Soldier takes 6 damage (1d10[brutal 2]; rolled 6).
        Soldier has 94 hp remaining (100 hp - 6 damage).
      Soldier Encounter Attack (standard action, encounter)
        Attacks Ragnarok with 28 vs. 28 AC (1d20+18; rolled 10).
        Hits: 25 damage (4d8+5; rolled 8, 5, 1, 6).
        Ragnarok reacts with Unbreakable (immediate reaction, encounter):
          Damage is reduced to 15 hp (25 hp - 10 hp).
          Unbreakable has been expended.
        Ragnarok deflects 5 damage; 10 gets through (5 temp hp - 15 damage).
        Ragnarok has 72 hp remaining (82 hp - 10 damage).
        Soldier Encounter Attack has been expended.
    
  Round 2:
    Ragnarok's turn:
      HP: 72/82; Temp HP: 0; Surges: 14; Surge Value: 22
      AC: 28; Action Points: 0
      Conditions:
        +1 defense bonus (until end of this turn).
        Rain of Steel (stance).
      Crushing Blow (standard action, encounter)
        Attacks Soldier with 23 vs. 27 AC (1d20+12; rolled 11).
        Misses.
        Crushing Blow has been expended.
      Shift (move action, at_will)
        Ragnarok gains +1 defense bonus (until end of next turn).
      +1 defense bonus expires.
    Soldier's turn:
      HP: 94/114; Temp HP: 0; Surges: 2; Surge Value: 28
      AC: 27; Action Points: 0
      Rain of Steel:
        Soldier takes 10 damage (1d10[brutal 2]; rolled 10).
        Soldier has 84 hp remaining (94 hp - 10 damage).
      Soldier Basic Attack (standard action, at_will)
        Attacks Ragnarok with 38 vs. 28 AC (1d20+18; rolled 20).
        Crits: 17 damage (2d6[max]+5; rolled max).
        Ragnarok has 55 hp remaining (72 hp - 17 damage).
    
  Round 3:
    Ragnarok's turn:
      HP: 55/82; Temp HP: 0; Surges: 14; Surge Value: 22
      AC: 28; Action Points: 0
      Conditions:
        Rain of Steel (stance).
        +1 defense bonus (until end of this turn).
      Shift (move action, at_will)
        Ragnarok gains +1 defense bonus (until end of next turn).
      Griffons Wrath (standard action, encounter)
        Attacks Soldier with 21 vs. 27 AC (1d20+12; rolled 9).
        Misses.
        Griffons Wrath has been expended.
      +1 defense bonus expires.
    Soldier's turn:
      HP: 84/114; Temp HP: 0; Surges: 2; Surge Value: 28
      AC: 27; Action Points: 0
      Rain of Steel:
        Soldier takes 4 damage (1d10[brutal 2]; rolled 4).
        Soldier has 80 hp remaining (84 hp - 4 damage).
      Soldier Basic Attack (standard action, at_will)
        Attacks Ragnarok with 32 vs. 28 AC (1d20+18; rolled 14).
        Hits: 11 damage (2d6+5; rolled 3, 3).
        Ragnarok has 44 hp remaining (55 hp - 11 damage).
    
  Round 4:
    Ragnarok's turn:
      HP: 44/82; Temp HP: 0; Surges: 14; Surge Value: 22
      AC: 28; Action Points: 0
      Conditions:
        Rain of Steel (stance).
        +1 defense bonus (until end of this turn).
      Crushing Surge (standard action, at_will)
        Attacks Soldier with 13 vs. 27 AC (1d20+12; rolled 1).
        Misses.
        Ragnarok gains 5 temp hp (had 0; applied 5).
      Shift (move action, at_will)
        Ragnarok gains +1 defense bonus (until end of next turn).
      +1 defense bonus expires.
    Soldier's turn:
      HP: 80/114; Temp HP: 0; Surges: 2; Surge Value: 28
      AC: 27; Action Points: 0
      Rain of Steel:
        Soldier takes 3 damage (1d10[brutal 2]; rolled 3).
        Soldier has 77 hp remaining (80 hp - 3 damage).
      Soldier Basic Attack (standard action, at_will)
        Attacks Ragnarok with 25 vs. 28 AC (1d20+18; rolled 7).
        Misses.
    
  Round 5:
    Ragnarok's turn:
      HP: 44/82; Temp HP: 5; Surges: 14; Surge Value: 22
      AC: 28; Action Points: 0
      Conditions:
        Rain of Steel (stance).
        +1 defense bonus (until end of this turn).
      Shift (move action, at_will)
        Ragnarok gains +1 defense bonus (until end of next turn).
      Brash Strike (standard action, at_will)
        Attacks Soldier with 31 vs. 27 AC (1d20+14; rolled 17).
        Hits: 21 damage (1d10[brutal 2]+15; rolled 6).
        Soldier has 56 hp remaining (77 hp - 21 damage).
        Ragnarok gains 0 temp hp (had 5; applied 5).
        Soldier gains Combat Advantage (until start of next turn).
      +1 defense bonus expires.
    Soldier's turn:
      HP: 56/114; Temp HP: 0; Surges: 2; Surge Value: 28
      AC: 27; Action Points: 0
      Rain of Steel:
        Soldier takes 9 damage (1d10[brutal 2]; rolled 9).
        Soldier has 47 hp remaining (56 hp - 9 damage).
      Conditions:
        Combat Advantage (until start of next turn).
      Soldier Basic Attack (standard action, at_will)
        Attacks Ragnarok with 21 vs. 28 AC (1d20+20; rolled 1).
        Misses.
    
  Round 6:
    Ragnarok's turn:
      HP: 44/82; Temp HP: 5; Surges: 14; Surge Value: 22
      AC: 28; Action Points: 0
      Combat Advantage expires.
      Conditions:
        Rain of Steel (stance).
        +1 defense bonus (until end of this turn).
      Brash Strike (standard action, at_will)
        Attacks Soldier with 18 vs. 27 AC (1d20+14; rolled 4).
        Misses.
        Soldier gains Combat Advantage (until start of next turn).
      Shift (move action, at_will)
        Ragnarok gains +1 defense bonus (until end of next turn).
      +1 defense bonus expires.
    Soldier's turn:
      HP: 47/114; Temp HP: 0; Surges: 2; Surge Value: 28
      AC: 27; Action Points: 0
      Rain of Steel:
        Soldier takes 7 damage (1d10[brutal 2]; rolled 7).
        Soldier has 40 hp remaining (47 hp - 7 damage).
      Conditions:
        Combat Advantage (until start of next turn).
      Soldier Basic Attack (standard action, at_will)
        Attacks Ragnarok with 32 vs. 28 AC (1d20+20; rolled 12).
        Hits: 14 damage (2d6+5; rolled 4, 5).
        Ragnarok deflects 5 damage; 9 gets through (5 temp hp - 14 damage).
        Ragnarok has 35 hp remaining (44 hp - 9 damage).
    
  Round 7:
    Ragnarok's turn:
      HP: 35/82; Temp HP: 0; Surges: 14; Surge Value: 22
      AC: 28; Action Points: 0
      Combat Advantage expires.
      Conditions:
        Rain of Steel (stance).
        +1 defense bonus (until end of this turn).
      Crushing Surge (standard action, at_will)
        Attacks Soldier with 15 vs. 27 AC (1d20+12; rolled 3).
        Misses.
        Ragnarok gains 5 temp hp (had 0; applied 5).
      Second Wind (minor action, encounter)
        Ragnarok gains +1 defense bonus (until end of next turn).
        Ragnarok spends a healing surge (13 remaining).
        Ragnarok heals 22 hp (35 hp -> 57 hp; 0 hp wasted).
        Ragnarok gains +2 defense bonus (until end of next turn).
        Second Wind has been expended.
      Shift (move action, at_will)
        Ragnarok gains +1 defense bonus (until end of next turn).
      +1 defense bonus expires.
    Soldier's turn:
      HP: 40/114; Temp HP: 0; Surges: 2; Surge Value: 28
      AC: 27; Action Points: 0
      Rain of Steel:
        Soldier takes 6 damage (1d10[brutal 2]; rolled 6).
        Soldier has 34 hp remaining (40 hp - 6 damage).
      Soldier Basic Attack (standard action, at_will)
        Attacks Ragnarok with 36 vs. 31 AC (1d20+18; rolled 18).
        Hits: 11 damage (2d6+5; rolled 2, 4).
        Ragnarok deflects 5 damage; 6 gets through (5 temp hp - 11 damage).
        Ragnarok has 51 hp remaining (57 hp - 6 damage).
    
  Round 8:
    Ragnarok's turn:
      HP: 51/82; Temp HP: 0; Surges: 13; Surge Value: 22
      AC: 31; Action Points: 0
      Conditions:
        Rain of Steel (stance).
        +1 defense bonus (until end of this turn).
        +2 defense bonus (until end of this turn).
        +1 defense bonus (until end of this turn).
      Brash Strike (standard action, at_will)
        Attacks Soldier with 21 vs. 27 AC (1d20+14; rolled 7).
        Misses.
        Soldier gains Combat Advantage (until start of next turn).
      Shift (move action, at_will)
        Ragnarok gains +1 defense bonus (until end of next turn).
      +1 defense bonus expires.
      +2 defense bonus expires.
      +1 defense bonus expires.
    Soldier's turn:
      HP: 34/114; Temp HP: 0; Surges: 2; Surge Value: 28
      AC: 27; Action Points: 0
      Rain of Steel:
        Soldier takes 3 damage (1d10[brutal 2]; rolled 1, 3).
        Soldier has 31 hp remaining (34 hp - 3 damage).
      Conditions:
        Combat Advantage (until start of next turn).
      Soldier Basic Attack (standard action, at_will)
        Attacks Ragnarok with 37 vs. 28 AC (1d20+20; rolled 17).
        Hits: 12 damage (2d6+5; rolled 6, 1).
        Ragnarok has 39 hp remaining (51 hp - 12 damage).
    
  Round 9:
    Ragnarok's turn:
      HP: 39/82; Temp HP: 0; Surges: 13; Surge Value: 22
      AC: 28; Action Points: 0
      Combat Advantage expires.
      Conditions:
        Rain of Steel (stance).
        +1 defense bonus (until end of this turn).
      Crushing Surge (standard action, at_will)
        Attacks Soldier with 21 vs. 27 AC (1d20+12; rolled 9).
        Misses.
        Ragnarok gains 5 temp hp (had 0; applied 5).
      Shift (move action, at_will)
        Ragnarok gains +1 defense bonus (until end of next turn).
      Boundless Endurance (minor action, daily)
        Ragnarok gains regen 7 hp when bloodied (stance).
        Rain of Steel expires.
        Boundless Endurance has been expended.
      +1 defense bonus expires.
    Soldier's turn:
      HP: 31/114; Temp HP: 0; Surges: 2; Surge Value: 28
      AC: 27; Action Points: 0
      Soldier Basic Attack (standard action, at_will)
        Attacks Ragnarok with 24 vs. 28 AC (1d20+18; rolled 6).
        Misses.
    
  Round 10:
    Ragnarok's turn:
      HP: 39/82; Temp HP: 5; Surges: 13; Surge Value: 22
      AC: 28; Action Points: 0
      Conditions:
        +1 defense bonus (until end of this turn).
        regen 7 hp when bloodied (stance).
      Ragnarok heals 7 hp (39 hp -> 46 hp; 0 hp wasted).
      Shift (move action, at_will)
        Ragnarok gains +1 defense bonus (until end of next turn).
      Brash Strike (standard action, at_will)
        Attacks Soldier with 19 vs. 27 AC (1d20+14; rolled 5).
        Misses.
        Soldier gains Combat Advantage (until start of next turn).
      +1 defense bonus expires.
    Soldier's turn:
      HP: 31/114; Temp HP: 0; Surges: 2; Surge Value: 28
      AC: 27; Action Points: 0
      Conditions:
        Combat Advantage (until start of next turn).
      Soldier Basic Attack (standard action, at_will)
        Attacks Ragnarok with 23 vs. 28 AC (1d20+20; rolled 3).
        Misses.
    
  Round 11:
    Ragnarok's turn:
      HP: 46/82; Temp HP: 5; Surges: 13; Surge Value: 22
      AC: 28; Action Points: 0
      Combat Advantage expires.
      Conditions:
        regen 7 hp when bloodied (stance).
        +1 defense bonus (until end of this turn).
      Shift (move action, at_will)
        Ragnarok gains +1 defense bonus (until end of next turn).
      Brash Strike (standard action, at_will)
        Attacks Soldier with 20 vs. 27 AC (1d20+14; rolled 6).
        Misses.
        Soldier gains Combat Advantage (until start of next turn).
      +1 defense bonus expires.
    Soldier's turn:
      HP: 31/114; Temp HP: 0; Surges: 2; Surge Value: 28
      AC: 27; Action Points: 0
      Conditions:
        Combat Advantage (until start of next turn).
      Soldier Basic Attack (standard action, at_will)
        Attacks Ragnarok with 30 vs. 28 AC (1d20+20; rolled 10).
        Hits: 10 damage (2d6+5; rolled 3, 2).
        Ragnarok deflects 5 damage; 5 gets through (5 temp hp - 10 damage).
        Ragnarok has 41 hp remaining (46 hp - 5 damage).
    
  Round 12:
    Ragnarok's turn:
      HP: 41/82; Temp HP: 0; Surges: 13; Surge Value: 22
      AC: 28; Action Points: 0
      Combat Advantage expires.
      Conditions:
        regen 7 hp when bloodied (stance).
        +1 defense bonus (until end of this turn).
      Ragnarok heals 7 hp (41 hp -> 48 hp; 0 hp wasted).
      Brash Strike (standard action, at_will)
        Attacks Soldier with 31 vs. 27 AC (1d20+14; rolled 17).
        Hits: 25 damage (1d10[brutal 2]+15; rolled 10).
        Soldier has 6 hp remaining (31 hp - 25 damage).
        Ragnarok gains 5 temp hp (had 0; applied 5).
        Soldier gains Combat Advantage (until start of next turn).
      Shift (move action, at_will)
        Ragnarok gains +1 defense bonus (until end of next turn).
      +1 defense bonus expires.
    Soldier's turn:
      HP: 6/114; Temp HP: 0; Surges: 2; Surge Value: 28
      AC: 27; Action Points: 0
      Conditions:
        Combat Advantage (until start of next turn).
      Soldier Basic Attack (standard action, at_will)
        Attacks Ragnarok with 28 vs. 28 AC (1d20+20; rolled 8).
        Hits: 14 damage (2d6+5; rolled 4, 5).
        Ragnarok deflects 5 damage; 9 gets through (5 temp hp - 14 damage).
        Ragnarok has 39 hp remaining (48 hp - 9 damage).
    
  Round 13:
    Ragnarok's turn:
      HP: 39/82; Temp HP: 0; Surges: 13; Surge Value: 22
      AC: 28; Action Points: 0
      Combat Advantage expires.
      Conditions:
        regen 7 hp when bloodied (stance).
        +1 defense bonus (until end of this turn).
      Ragnarok heals 7 hp (39 hp -> 46 hp; 0 hp wasted).
      Crushing Surge (standard action, at_will)
        Attacks Soldier with 26 vs. 27 AC (1d20+12; rolled 14).
        Misses.
        Ragnarok gains 5 temp hp (had 0; applied 5).
      Shift (move action, at_will)
        Ragnarok gains +1 defense bonus (until end of next turn).
      +1 defense bonus expires.
    Soldier's turn:
      HP: 6/114; Temp HP: 0; Surges: 2; Surge Value: 28
      AC: 27; Action Points: 0
      Soldier Basic Attack (standard action, at_will)
        Attacks Ragnarok with 36 vs. 28 AC (1d20+18; rolled 18).
        Hits: 15 damage (2d6+5; rolled 5, 5).
        Ragnarok deflects 5 damage; 10 gets through (5 temp hp - 15 damage).
        Ragnarok has 36 hp remaining (46 hp - 10 damage).
    
  Round 14:
    Ragnarok's turn:
      HP: 36/82; Temp HP: 0; Surges: 13; Surge Value: 22
      AC: 28; Action Points: 0
      Conditions:
        regen 7 hp when bloodied (stance).
        +1 defense bonus (until end of this turn).
      Ragnarok heals 7 hp (36 hp -> 43 hp; 0 hp wasted).
      Brash Strike (standard action, at_will)
        Attacks Soldier with 23 vs. 27 AC (1d20+14; rolled 9).
        Misses.
        Soldier gains Combat Advantage (until start of next turn).
      Shift (move action, at_will)
        Ragnarok gains +1 defense bonus (until end of next turn).
      +1 defense bonus expires.
    Soldier's turn:
      HP: 6/114; Temp HP: 0; Surges: 2; Surge Value: 28
      AC: 27; Action Points: 0
      Conditions:
        Combat Advantage (until start of next turn).
      Soldier Basic Attack (standard action, at_will)
        Attacks Ragnarok with 35 vs. 28 AC (1d20+20; rolled 15).
        Hits: 13 damage (2d6+5; rolled 2, 6).
        Ragnarok has 30 hp remaining (43 hp - 13 damage).
    
  Round 15:
    Ragnarok's turn:
      HP: 30/82; Temp HP: 0; Surges: 13; Surge Value: 22
      AC: 28; Action Points: 0
      Combat Advantage expires.
      Conditions:
        regen 7 hp when bloodied (stance).
        +1 defense bonus (until end of this turn).
      Ragnarok heals 7 hp (30 hp -> 37 hp; 0 hp wasted).
      Shift (move action, at_will)
        Ragnarok gains +1 defense bonus (until end of next turn).
      Crushing Surge (standard action, at_will)
        Attacks Soldier with 20 vs. 27 AC (1d20+12; rolled 8).
        Misses.
        Ragnarok gains 5 temp hp (had 0; applied 5).
      +1 defense bonus expires.
    Soldier's turn:
      HP: 6/114; Temp HP: 0; Surges: 2; Surge Value: 28
      AC: 27; Action Points: 0
      Soldier Basic Attack (standard action, at_will)
        Attacks Ragnarok with 19 vs. 28 AC (1d20+18; rolled 1).
        Misses.
    
  Round 16:
    Ragnarok's turn:
      HP: 37/82; Temp HP: 5; Surges: 13; Surge Value: 22
      AC: 28; Action Points: 0
      Conditions:
        regen 7 hp when bloodied (stance).
        +1 defense bonus (until end of this turn).
      Ragnarok heals 7 hp (37 hp -> 44 hp; 0 hp wasted).
      Brash Strike (standard action, at_will)
        Attacks Soldier with 31 vs. 27 AC (1d20+14; rolled 17).
        Hits: 23 damage (1d10[brutal 2]+15; rolled 1, 8).
        Soldier has -17 hp remaining (6 hp - 23 damage).
        Ragnarok gains 0 temp hp (had 5; applied 5).
        Soldier gains Combat Advantage (until start of next turn).
      +1 defense bonus expires.
    Soldier has died!
    
  Heroes win!
  Ragnarok takes a short rest.
    Ragnarok has 44 hp; wants at least 71 hp (maximum is 82 hp).
      Ragnarok spends a healing surge (12 remaining).
      Ragnarok heals 22 hp (44 hp -> 66 hp; 0 hp wasted).
      Ragnarok spends a healing surge (11 remaining).
      Ragnarok heals 22 hp (66 hp -> 82 hp; 6 hp wasted).
    Temporary hit points expire.
    Powers recharge:
      Distracting Spate recharges.
      Crushing Blow recharges.
      Unbreakable recharges.
      Griffons Wrath recharges.
      Spend Action Point recharges.
      Second Wind recharges.
    Conditions expire:
      Regen 7 hp when bloodied expires.
  
FIGHT #2: Level 8 Ragnarok VS. Level 8 Soldier
  Roll initiative!
    Ragnarok rolls 7 initiative (1d20+5; rolled 2).
    Soldier rolls 29 initiative (1d20+9; rolled 20).
    Initiative order: 
      Soldier
      Ragnarok
  
  Round 1:
    Soldier's turn:
      HP: 89/89; Temp HP: 0; Surges: 1; Surge Value: 22
      AC: 24; Action Points: 0
      Soldier Encounter Attack (standard action, encounter)
        Attacks Ragnarok with 20 vs. 27 AC (1d20+15; rolled 5).
        Misses.
        Soldier Encounter Attack has been expended.
    Ragnarok's turn:
      HP: 82/82; Temp HP: 0; Surges: 11; Surge Value: 22
      AC: 27; Action Points: 0
      Distracting Spate (standard action, encounter)
        Attacks Soldier with 26 vs. 24 AC (1d20+12; rolled 14).
        Hits: 25 damage (2d10[brutal 2]+10; rolled 7, 1, 1, 8).
        Soldier has 64 hp remaining (89 hp - 25 damage).
        Ragnarok gains 5 temp hp (had 0; applied 5).
        Ragnarok gains Combat Advantage (until end of next turn).
        Distracting Spate has been expended.
      Shift (move action, at_will)
        Ragnarok gains +1 defense bonus (until end of next turn).
    
  Round 2:
    Soldier's turn:
      HP: 64/89; Temp HP: 0; Surges: 1; Surge Value: 22
      AC: 24; Action Points: 0
      Soldier Basic Attack (standard action, at_will)
        Attacks Ragnarok with 24 vs. 28 AC (1d20+15; rolled 9).
        Misses.
    Ragnarok's turn:
      HP: 82/82; Temp HP: 5; Surges: 11; Surge Value: 22
      AC: 28; Action Points: 0
      Conditions:
        Combat Advantage (until end of this turn).
        +1 defense bonus (until end of this turn).
      Griffons Wrath (standard action, encounter)
        Attacks Soldier with 23 vs. 24 AC (1d20+14; rolled 9).
        Misses.
        Griffons Wrath has been expended.
      Shift (move action, at_will)
        Ragnarok gains +1 defense bonus (until end of next turn).
      Combat Advantage expires.
      +1 defense bonus expires.
    
  Round 3:
    Soldier's turn:
      HP: 64/89; Temp HP: 0; Surges: 1; Surge Value: 22
      AC: 24; Action Points: 0
      Soldier Basic Attack (standard action, at_will)
        Attacks Ragnarok with 28 vs. 28 AC (1d20+15; rolled 13).
        Hits: 12 damage (2d6+5; rolled 1, 6).
        Ragnarok deflects 5 damage; 7 gets through (5 temp hp - 12 damage).
        Ragnarok has 75 hp remaining (82 hp - 7 damage).
    Ragnarok's turn:
      HP: 75/82; Temp HP: 0; Surges: 11; Surge Value: 22
      AC: 28; Action Points: 0
      Conditions:
        +1 defense bonus (until end of this turn).
      Crushing Blow (standard action, encounter)
        Attacks Soldier with 13 vs. 24 AC (1d20+12; rolled 1).
        Misses.
        Crushing Blow has been expended.
      Shift (move action, at_will)
        Ragnarok gains +1 defense bonus (until end of next turn).
      +1 defense bonus expires.
    
  Round 4:
    Soldier's turn:
      HP: 64/89; Temp HP: 0; Surges: 1; Surge Value: 22
      AC: 24; Action Points: 0
      Soldier Basic Attack (standard action, at_will)
        Attacks Ragnarok with 17 vs. 28 AC (1d20+15; rolled 2).
        Misses.
    Ragnarok's turn:
      HP: 75/82; Temp HP: 0; Surges: 11; Surge Value: 22
      AC: 28; Action Points: 0
      Conditions:
        +1 defense bonus (until end of this turn).
      Brash Strike (standard action, at_will)
        Attacks Soldier with 34 vs. 24 AC (1d20+14; rolled 20).
        Crits: 30 damage (1d10[brutal 2, max]+15 + 1d12; rolled max + 5).
        Soldier has 34 hp remaining (64 hp - 30 damage).
        Ragnarok gains 5 temp hp (had 0; applied 5).
        Soldier gains Combat Advantage (until start of next turn).
      Shift (move action, at_will)
        Ragnarok gains +1 defense bonus (until end of next turn).
      +1 defense bonus expires.
    
  Round 5:
    Soldier's turn:
      HP: 34/89; Temp HP: 0; Surges: 1; Surge Value: 22
      AC: 24; Action Points: 0
      Conditions:
        Combat Advantage (until start of next turn).
      Soldier Basic Attack (standard action, at_will)
        Attacks Ragnarok with 27 vs. 28 AC (1d20+17; rolled 10).
        Misses.
    Ragnarok's turn:
      HP: 75/82; Temp HP: 5; Surges: 11; Surge Value: 22
      AC: 28; Action Points: 0
      Combat Advantage expires.
      Conditions:
        +1 defense bonus (until end of this turn).
      Shift (move action, at_will)
        Ragnarok gains +1 defense bonus (until end of next turn).
      Brash Strike (standard action, at_will)
        Attacks Soldier with 18 vs. 24 AC (1d20+14; rolled 4).
        Misses.
        Soldier gains Combat Advantage (until start of next turn).
      +1 defense bonus expires.
    
  Round 6:
    Soldier's turn:
      HP: 34/89; Temp HP: 0; Surges: 1; Surge Value: 22
      AC: 24; Action Points: 0
      Conditions:
        Combat Advantage (until start of next turn).
      Soldier Basic Attack (standard action, at_will)
        Attacks Ragnarok with 24 vs. 28 AC (1d20+17; rolled 7).
        Misses.
    Ragnarok's turn:
      HP: 75/82; Temp HP: 5; Surges: 11; Surge Value: 22
      AC: 28; Action Points: 0
      Combat Advantage expires.
      Conditions:
        +1 defense bonus (until end of this turn).
      Shift (move action, at_will)
        Ragnarok gains +1 defense bonus (until end of next turn).
      Brash Strike (standard action, at_will)
        Attacks Soldier with 31 vs. 24 AC (1d20+14; rolled 17).
        Hits: 22 damage (1d10[brutal 2]+15; rolled 7).
        Soldier has 12 hp remaining (34 hp - 22 damage).
        Ragnarok gains 0 temp hp (had 5; applied 5).
        Soldier gains Combat Advantage (until start of next turn).
      +1 defense bonus expires.
    
  Round 7:
    Soldier's turn:
      HP: 12/89; Temp HP: 0; Surges: 1; Surge Value: 22
      AC: 24; Action Points: 0
      Conditions:
        Combat Advantage (until start of next turn).
      Soldier Basic Attack (standard action, at_will)
        Attacks Ragnarok with 31 vs. 28 AC (1d20+17; rolled 14).
        Hits: 12 damage (2d6+5; rolled 3, 4).
        Ragnarok deflects 5 damage; 7 gets through (5 temp hp - 12 damage).
        Ragnarok has 68 hp remaining (75 hp - 7 damage).
    Ragnarok's turn:
      HP: 68/82; Temp HP: 0; Surges: 11; Surge Value: 22
      AC: 28; Action Points: 0
      Combat Advantage expires.
      Conditions:
        +1 defense bonus (until end of this turn).
      Crushing Surge (standard action, at_will)
        Attacks Soldier with 21 vs. 24 AC (1d20+12; rolled 9).
        Misses.
        Ragnarok gains 5 temp hp (had 0; applied 5).
      Shift (move action, at_will)
        Ragnarok gains +1 defense bonus (until end of next turn).
      +1 defense bonus expires.
    
  Round 8:
    Soldier's turn:
      HP: 12/89; Temp HP: 0; Surges: 1; Surge Value: 22
      AC: 24; Action Points: 0
      Soldier Basic Attack (standard action, at_will)
        Attacks Ragnarok with 33 vs. 28 AC (1d20+15; rolled 18).
        Hits: 14 damage (2d6+5; rolled 5, 4).
        Ragnarok deflects 5 damage; 9 gets through (5 temp hp - 14 damage).
        Ragnarok has 59 hp remaining (68 hp - 9 damage).
    Ragnarok's turn:
      HP: 59/82; Temp HP: 0; Surges: 11; Surge Value: 22
      AC: 28; Action Points: 0
      Conditions:
        +1 defense bonus (until end of this turn).
      Shift (move action, at_will)
        Ragnarok gains +1 defense bonus (until end of next turn).
      Crushing Surge (standard action, at_will)
        Attacks Soldier with 31 vs. 24 AC (1d20+12; rolled 19).
        Hits: 20 damage (1d10[brutal 2]+10; rolled 10).
        Soldier has -8 hp remaining (12 hp - 20 damage).
        Ragnarok gains 12 temp hp (had 0; applied 12).
      +1 defense bonus expires.
    Soldier has died!
    
  Heroes win!
  Ragnarok takes a short rest.
    Ragnarok has 59 hp; wants at least 71 hp (maximum is 82 hp).
      Ragnarok spends a healing surge (10 remaining).
      Ragnarok heals 22 hp (59 hp -> 81 hp; 0 hp wasted).
    Temporary hit points expire.
    Powers recharge:
      Distracting Spate recharges.
      Crushing Blow recharges.
      Griffons Wrath recharges.
    Conditions expire:
      +1 defense bonus expires.
    Milestone:
      Ragnarok gains an action point.
      Meliorating Layered Plate Armor +2: enhancement increases to +3.
  
FIGHT #3: Level 8 Ragnarok VS. Level 10 Soldier
  Roll initiative!
    Ragnarok rolls 8 initiative (1d20+5; rolled 3).
    Soldier rolls 30 initiative (1d20+11; rolled 19).
    Initiative order: 
      Soldier
      Ragnarok
  
  Round 1:
    Soldier's turn:
      HP: 106/106; Temp HP: 0; Surges: 1; Surge Value: 26
      AC: 26; Action Points: 0
      Soldier Encounter Attack (standard action, encounter)
        Attacks Ragnarok with 30 vs. 28 AC (1d20+17; rolled 13).
        Hits: 27 damage (4d8+5; rolled 8, 3, 4, 7).
        Ragnarok reacts with Unbreakable (immediate reaction, encounter):
          Damage is reduced to 17 hp (27 hp - 10 hp).
          Unbreakable has been expended.
        Ragnarok has 64 hp remaining (81 hp - 17 damage).
        Soldier Encounter Attack has been expended.
    Ragnarok's turn:
      HP: 64/82; Temp HP: 0; Surges: 10; Surge Value: 22
      AC: 28; Action Points: 1
      Brash Strike (standard action, at_will)
        Attacks Soldier with 24 vs. 26 AC (1d20+14; rolled 10).
        Misses.
        Soldier gains Combat Advantage (until start of next turn).
      Spend Action Point (free action, encounter)
        Ragnarok spends an action point (0 remaining).
        Ragnarok gains a standard action.
        Spend Action Point has been expended.
      Crushing Surge (standard action, at_will)
        Attacks Soldier with 25 vs. 26 AC (1d20+12; rolled 13).
        Misses.
        Ragnarok gains 5 temp hp (had 0; applied 5).
      Shift (move action, at_will)
        Ragnarok gains +1 defense bonus (until end of next turn).
    
  Round 2:
    Soldier's turn:
      HP: 106/106; Temp HP: 0; Surges: 1; Surge Value: 26
      AC: 26; Action Points: 0
      Conditions:
        Combat Advantage (until start of next turn).
      Soldier Basic Attack (standard action, at_will)
        Attacks Ragnarok with 31 vs. 29 AC (1d20+19; rolled 12).
        Hits: 15 damage (2d6+5; rolled 6, 4).
        Ragnarok deflects 5 damage; 10 gets through (5 temp hp - 15 damage).
        Ragnarok has 54 hp remaining (64 hp - 10 damage).
    Ragnarok's turn:
      HP: 54/82; Temp HP: 0; Surges: 10; Surge Value: 22
      AC: 29; Action Points: 0
      Combat Advantage expires.
      Conditions:
        +1 defense bonus (until end of this turn).
      Brash Strike (standard action, at_will)
        Attacks Soldier with 22 vs. 26 AC (1d20+14; rolled 8).
        Misses.
        Soldier gains Combat Advantage (until start of next turn).
      Shift (move action, at_will)
        Ragnarok gains +1 defense bonus (until end of next turn).
      +1 defense bonus expires.
    
  Round 3:
    Soldier's turn:
      HP: 106/106; Temp HP: 0; Surges: 1; Surge Value: 26
      AC: 26; Action Points: 0
      Conditions:
        Combat Advantage (until start of next turn).
      Soldier Basic Attack (standard action, at_will)
        Attacks Ragnarok with 31 vs. 29 AC (1d20+19; rolled 12).
        Hits: 17 damage (2d6+5; rolled 6, 6).
        Ragnarok has 37 hp remaining (54 hp - 17 damage).
    Ragnarok's turn:
      HP: 37/82; Temp HP: 0; Surges: 10; Surge Value: 22
      AC: 29; Action Points: 0
      Combat Advantage expires.
      Conditions:
        +1 defense bonus (until end of this turn).
      Crushing Blow (standard action, encounter)
        Attacks Soldier with 22 vs. 26 AC (1d20+12; rolled 10).
        Misses.
        Crushing Blow has been expended.
      Shift (move action, at_will)
        Ragnarok gains +1 defense bonus (until end of next turn).
      Second Wind (minor action, encounter)
        Ragnarok gains +1 defense bonus (until end of next turn).
        Ragnarok spends a healing surge (9 remaining).
        Ragnarok heals 22 hp (37 hp -> 59 hp; 0 hp wasted).
        Ragnarok gains +2 defense bonus (until end of next turn).
        Second Wind has been expended.
      +1 defense bonus expires.
    
  Round 4:
    Soldier's turn:
      HP: 106/106; Temp HP: 0; Surges: 1; Surge Value: 26
      AC: 26; Action Points: 0
      Soldier Basic Attack (standard action, at_will)
        Attacks Ragnarok with 36 vs. 32 AC (1d20+17; rolled 19).
        Hits: 12 damage (2d6+5; rolled 1, 6).
        Ragnarok has 47 hp remaining (59 hp - 12 damage).
    Ragnarok's turn:
      HP: 47/82; Temp HP: 0; Surges: 9; Surge Value: 22
      AC: 32; Action Points: 0
      Conditions:
        +1 defense bonus (until end of this turn).
        +1 defense bonus (until end of this turn).
        +2 defense bonus (until end of this turn).
      Brash Strike (standard action, at_will)
        Attacks Soldier with 23 vs. 26 AC (1d20+14; rolled 9).
        Misses.
        Soldier gains Combat Advantage (until start of next turn).
      Shift (move action, at_will)
        Ragnarok gains +1 defense bonus (until end of next turn).
      +1 defense bonus expires.
      +1 defense bonus expires.
      +2 defense bonus expires.
    
  Round 5:
    Soldier's turn:
      HP: 106/106; Temp HP: 0; Surges: 1; Surge Value: 26
      AC: 26; Action Points: 0
      Conditions:
        Combat Advantage (until start of next turn).
      Soldier Basic Attack (standard action, at_will)
        Attacks Ragnarok with 22 vs. 29 AC (1d20+19; rolled 3).
        Misses.
    Ragnarok's turn:
      HP: 47/82; Temp HP: 0; Surges: 9; Surge Value: 22
      AC: 29; Action Points: 0
      Combat Advantage expires.
      Conditions:
        +1 defense bonus (until end of this turn).
      Distracting Spate (standard action, encounter)
        Attacks Soldier with 20 vs. 26 AC (1d20+12; rolled 8).
        Misses.
        Distracting Spate has been expended.
      Shift (move action, at_will)
        Ragnarok gains +1 defense bonus (until end of next turn).
      +1 defense bonus expires.
    
  Round 6:
    Soldier's turn:
      HP: 106/106; Temp HP: 0; Surges: 1; Surge Value: 26
      AC: 26; Action Points: 0
      Soldier Basic Attack (standard action, at_will)
        Attacks Ragnarok with 34 vs. 29 AC (1d20+17; rolled 17).
        Hits: 11 damage (2d6+5; rolled 5, 1).
        Ragnarok has 36 hp remaining (47 hp - 11 damage).
    Ragnarok's turn:
      HP: 36/82; Temp HP: 0; Surges: 9; Surge Value: 22
      AC: 29; Action Points: 0
      Conditions:
        +1 defense bonus (until end of this turn).
      Shift (move action, at_will)
        Ragnarok gains +1 defense bonus (until end of next turn).
      Crushing Surge (standard action, at_will)
        Attacks Soldier with 29 vs. 26 AC (1d20+12; rolled 17).
        Hits: 15 damage (1d10[brutal 2]+10; rolled 5).
        Soldier has 91 hp remaining (106 hp - 15 damage).
        Ragnarok gains 12 temp hp (had 0; applied 12).
      +1 defense bonus expires.
    
  Round 7:
    Soldier's turn:
      HP: 91/106; Temp HP: 0; Surges: 1; Surge Value: 26
      AC: 26; Action Points: 0
      Soldier Basic Attack (standard action, at_will)
        Attacks Ragnarok with 37 vs. 29 AC (1d20+17; rolled 20).
        Crits: 17 damage (2d6[max]+5; rolled max).
        Ragnarok deflects 12 damage; 5 gets through (12 temp hp - 17 damage).
        Ragnarok has 31 hp remaining (36 hp - 5 damage).
    Ragnarok's turn:
      HP: 31/82; Temp HP: 0; Surges: 9; Surge Value: 22
      AC: 29; Action Points: 0
      Conditions:
        +1 defense bonus (until end of this turn).
      Shift (move action, at_will)
        Ragnarok gains +1 defense bonus (until end of next turn).
      Crushing Surge (standard action, at_will)
        Attacks Soldier with 13 vs. 26 AC (1d20+12; rolled 1).
        Misses.
        Ragnarok gains 5 temp hp (had 0; applied 5).
      +1 defense bonus expires.
    
  Round 8:
    Soldier's turn:
      HP: 91/106; Temp HP: 0; Surges: 1; Surge Value: 26
      AC: 26; Action Points: 0
      Soldier Basic Attack (standard action, at_will)
        Attacks Ragnarok with 21 vs. 29 AC (1d20+17; rolled 4).
        Misses.
    Ragnarok's turn:
      HP: 31/82; Temp HP: 5; Surges: 9; Surge Value: 22
      AC: 29; Action Points: 0
      Conditions:
        +1 defense bonus (until end of this turn).
      Brash Strike (standard action, at_will)
        Attacks Soldier with 34 vs. 26 AC (1d20+14; rolled 20).
        Crits: 34 damage (1d10[brutal 2, max]+15 + 1d12; rolled max + 9).
        Soldier has 57 hp remaining (91 hp - 34 damage).
        Ragnarok gains 0 temp hp (had 5; applied 5).
        Soldier gains Combat Advantage (until start of next turn).
      Shift (move action, at_will)
        Ragnarok gains +1 defense bonus (until end of next turn).
      +1 defense bonus expires.
    
  Round 9:
    Soldier's turn:
      HP: 57/106; Temp HP: 0; Surges: 1; Surge Value: 26
      AC: 26; Action Points: 0
      Conditions:
        Combat Advantage (until start of next turn).
      Soldier Basic Attack (standard action, at_will)
        Attacks Ragnarok with 36 vs. 29 AC (1d20+19; rolled 17).
        Hits: 9 damage (2d6+5; rolled 1, 3).
        Ragnarok deflects 5 damage; 4 gets through (5 temp hp - 9 damage).
        Ragnarok has 27 hp remaining (31 hp - 4 damage).
    Ragnarok's turn:
      HP: 27/82; Temp HP: 0; Surges: 9; Surge Value: 22
      AC: 29; Action Points: 0
      Combat Advantage expires.
      Conditions:
        +1 defense bonus (until end of this turn).
      Shift (move action, at_will)
        Ragnarok gains +1 defense bonus (until end of next turn).
      Griffons Wrath (standard action, encounter)
        Attacks Soldier with 18 vs. 26 AC (1d20+12; rolled 6).
        Misses.
        Griffons Wrath has been expended.
      +1 defense bonus expires.
    
  Round 10:
    Soldier's turn:
      HP: 57/106; Temp HP: 0; Surges: 1; Surge Value: 26
      AC: 26; Action Points: 0
      Soldier Basic Attack (standard action, at_will)
        Attacks Ragnarok with 34 vs. 29 AC (1d20+17; rolled 17).
        Hits: 11 damage (2d6+5; rolled 4, 2).
        Ragnarok has 16 hp remaining (27 hp - 11 damage).
    Ragnarok's turn:
      HP: 16/82; Temp HP: 0; Surges: 9; Surge Value: 22
      AC: 29; Action Points: 0
      Conditions:
        +1 defense bonus (until end of this turn).
      Crushing Surge (standard action, at_will)
        Attacks Soldier with 24 vs. 26 AC (1d20+12; rolled 12).
        Misses.
        Ragnarok gains 5 temp hp (had 0; applied 5).
      Shift (move action, at_will)
        Ragnarok gains +1 defense bonus (until end of next turn).
      +1 defense bonus expires.
    
  Round 11:
    Soldier's turn:
      HP: 57/106; Temp HP: 0; Surges: 1; Surge Value: 26
      AC: 26; Action Points: 0
      Soldier Basic Attack (standard action, at_will)
        Attacks Ragnarok with 30 vs. 29 AC (1d20+17; rolled 13).
        Hits: 12 damage (2d6+5; rolled 6, 1).
        Ragnarok deflects 5 damage; 7 gets through (5 temp hp - 12 damage).
        Ragnarok has 9 hp remaining (16 hp - 7 damage).
    Ragnarok's turn:
      HP: 9/82; Temp HP: 0; Surges: 9; Surge Value: 22
      AC: 29; Action Points: 0
      Conditions:
        +1 defense bonus (until end of this turn).
      Shift (move action, at_will)
        Ragnarok gains +1 defense bonus (until end of next turn).
      Crushing Surge (standard action, at_will)
        Attacks Soldier with 16 vs. 26 AC (1d20+12; rolled 4).
        Misses.
        Ragnarok gains 5 temp hp (had 0; applied 5).
      +1 defense bonus expires.
    
  Round 12:
    Soldier's turn:
      HP: 57/106; Temp HP: 0; Surges: 1; Surge Value: 26
      AC: 26; Action Points: 0
      Soldier Basic Attack (standard action, at_will)
        Attacks Ragnarok with 30 vs. 29 AC (1d20+17; rolled 13).
        Hits: 10 damage (2d6+5; rolled 3, 2).
        Ragnarok deflects 5 damage; 5 gets through (5 temp hp - 10 damage).
        Ragnarok has 4 hp remaining (9 hp - 5 damage).
    Ragnarok's turn:
      HP: 4/82; Temp HP: 0; Surges: 9; Surge Value: 22
      AC: 29; Action Points: 0
      Conditions:
        +1 defense bonus (until end of this turn).
      Shift (move action, at_will)
        Ragnarok gains +1 defense bonus (until end of next turn).
      Crushing Surge (standard action, at_will)
        Attacks Soldier with 32 vs. 26 AC (1d20+12; rolled 20).
        Crits: 30 damage (1d10[brutal 2, max]+10 + 1d12; rolled max + 10).
        Soldier has 27 hp remaining (57 hp - 30 damage).
        Ragnarok gains 12 temp hp (had 0; applied 12).
      +1 defense bonus expires.
    
  Round 13:
    Soldier's turn:
      HP: 27/106; Temp HP: 0; Surges: 1; Surge Value: 26
      AC: 26; Action Points: 0
      Soldier Basic Attack (standard action, at_will)
        Attacks Ragnarok with 33 vs. 29 AC (1d20+17; rolled 16).
        Hits: 14 damage (2d6+5; rolled 6, 3).
        Ragnarok deflects 12 damage; 2 gets through (12 temp hp - 14 damage).
        Ragnarok has 2 hp remaining (4 hp - 2 damage).
    Ragnarok's turn:
      HP: 2/82; Temp HP: 0; Surges: 9; Surge Value: 22
      AC: 29; Action Points: 0
      Conditions:
        +1 defense bonus (until end of this turn).
      Brash Strike (standard action, at_will)
        Attacks Soldier with 31 vs. 26 AC (1d20+14; rolled 17).
        Hits: 21 damage (1d10[brutal 2]+15; rolled 1, 6).
        Soldier has 6 hp remaining (27 hp - 21 damage).
        Ragnarok gains 5 temp hp (had 0; applied 5).
        Soldier gains Combat Advantage (until start of next turn).
      Shift (move action, at_will)
        Ragnarok gains +1 defense bonus (until end of next turn).
      +1 defense bonus expires.
    
  Round 14:
    Soldier's turn:
      HP: 6/106; Temp HP: 0; Surges: 1; Surge Value: 26
      AC: 26; Action Points: 0
      Conditions:
        Combat Advantage (until start of next turn).
      Soldier Basic Attack (standard action, at_will)
        Attacks Ragnarok with 38 vs. 29 AC (1d20+19; rolled 19).
        Hits: 12 damage (2d6+5; rolled 5, 2).
        Ragnarok deflects 5 damage; 7 gets through (5 temp hp - 12 damage).
        Ragnarok has -5 hp remaining (2 hp - 7 damage).
    Ragnarok's turn:
      HP: -5/82; Temp HP: 0; Surges: 9; Surge Value: 22
      AC: 29; Action Points: 0
      Combat Advantage expires.
      Conditions:
        +1 defense bonus (until end of this turn).
      Ragnarok is dying (0 death saves failed).
        Rolls death saving throw and gets a 11 (1d20; rolled 11).
        Passes.
      +1 defense bonus expires.
    
  Round 15:
    Soldier's turn:
      HP: 6/106; Temp HP: 0; Surges: 1; Surge Value: 26
      AC: 26; Action Points: 0
      Soldier Basic Attack (standard action, at_will)
        Attacks Ragnarok with 37 vs. 28 AC (1d20+17; rolled 20).
        Crits: 17 damage (2d6[max]+5; rolled max).
        Ragnarok has -22 hp remaining (-5 hp - 17 damage).
    Ragnarok's turn:
      HP: -22/82; Temp HP: 0; Surges: 9; Surge Value: 22
      AC: 28; Action Points: 0
      Ragnarok is dying (0 death saves failed).
        Rolls death saving throw and gets a 15 (1d20; rolled 15).
        Passes.
    
  Round 16:
    Soldier's turn:
      HP: 6/106; Temp HP: 0; Surges: 1; Surge Value: 26
      AC: 26; Action Points: 0
      Soldier Basic Attack (standard action, at_will)
        Attacks Ragnarok with 24 vs. 28 AC (1d20+17; rolled 7).
        Misses.
    Ragnarok's turn:
      HP: -22/82; Temp HP: 0; Surges: 9; Surge Value: 22
      AC: 28; Action Points: 0
      Ragnarok is dying (0 death saves failed).
        Rolls death saving throw and gets a 7 (1d20; rolled 7).
        Fails. 2 failures remaining before death.
    
  Round 17:
    Soldier's turn:
      HP: 6/106; Temp HP: 0; Surges: 1; Surge Value: 26
      AC: 26; Action Points: 0
      Soldier Basic Attack (standard action, at_will)
        Attacks Ragnarok with 32 vs. 28 AC (1d20+17; rolled 15).
        Hits: 10 damage (2d6+5; rolled 4, 1).
        Ragnarok has -32 hp remaining (-22 hp - 10 damage).
    Ragnarok's turn:
      HP: -32/82; Temp HP: 0; Surges: 9; Surge Value: 22
      AC: 28; Action Points: 0
      Ragnarok is dying (1 death saves failed).
        Rolls death saving throw and gets a 17 (1d20; rolled 17).
        Passes.
    
  Round 18:
    Soldier's turn:
      HP: 6/106; Temp HP: 0; Surges: 1; Surge Value: 26
      AC: 26; Action Points: 0
      Soldier Basic Attack (standard action, at_will)
        Attacks Ragnarok with 33 vs. 28 AC (1d20+17; rolled 16).
        Hits: 8 damage (2d6+5; rolled 1, 2).
        Ragnarok has -40 hp remaining (-32 hp - 8 damage).
    Ragnarok's turn:
      HP: -40/82; Temp HP: 0; Surges: 9; Surge Value: 22
      AC: 28; Action Points: 0
      Ragnarok is dying (1 death saves failed).
        Rolls death saving throw and gets a 6 (1d20; rolled 6).
        Fails. 1 failures remaining before death.
    
  Round 19:
    Soldier's turn:
      HP: 6/106; Temp HP: 0; Surges: 1; Surge Value: 26
      AC: 26; Action Points: 0
      Soldier Basic Attack (standard action, at_will)
        Attacks Ragnarok with 23 vs. 28 AC (1d20+17; rolled 6).
        Misses.
    Ragnarok's turn:
      HP: -40/82; Temp HP: 0; Surges: 9; Surge Value: 22
      AC: 28; Action Points: 0
      Ragnarok is dying (2 death saves failed).
        Rolls death saving throw and gets a 4 (1d20; rolled 4).
        Fails. 0 failures remaining before death.
    Ragnarok has died!
    
  Villains win!
```
[/sblock]
[sblock=Example of 3 fight(s) survived (0.0% chance)

```
FIGHT #1: Level 8 Ragnarok VS. Level 11 Soldier
  Roll initiative!
    Ragnarok rolls 12 initiative (1d20+5; rolled 7).
    Soldier rolls 23 initiative (1d20+11; rolled 12).
    Initiative order: 
      Soldier
      Ragnarok
  
  Round 1:
    Soldier's turn:
      HP: 114/114; Temp HP: 0; Surges: 2; Surge Value: 28
      AC: 27; Action Points: 0
      Soldier Basic Attack (standard action, at_will)
        Attacks Ragnarok with 37 vs. 27 AC (1d20+18; rolled 19).
        Hits: 14 damage (2d6+5; rolled 4, 5).
        Ragnarok reacts with Unbreakable (immediate reaction, encounter):
          Damage is reduced to 4 hp (14 hp - 10 hp).
          Unbreakable has been expended.
        Ragnarok has 78 hp remaining (82 hp - 4 damage).
    Ragnarok's turn:
      HP: 78/82; Temp HP: 0; Surges: 14; Surge Value: 22
      AC: 27; Action Points: 1
      Shift (move action, at_will)
        Ragnarok gains +1 defense bonus (until end of next turn).
      Distracting Spate (standard action, encounter)
        Attacks Soldier with 15 vs. 27 AC (1d20+12; rolled 3).
        Misses.
        Distracting Spate has been expended.
      Spend Action Point (free action, encounter)
        Ragnarok spends an action point (0 remaining).
        Ragnarok gains a standard action.
        Spend Action Point has been expended.
      Knee Breaker (standard action, daily)
        Attacks Soldier with 28 vs. 27 AC (1d20+12; rolled 16).
        Hits: 26 damage (2d10[brutal 2]+15; rolled 8, 3).
        Soldier has 88 hp remaining (114 hp - 26 damage).
        Ragnarok gains 12 temp hp (had 0; applied 12).
        Knee Breaker has been expended.
      Rain Of Steel (minor action, daily)
        Ragnarok gains Rain of Steel (stance).
        Rain Of Steel has been expended.
    
  Round 2:
    Soldier's turn:
      HP: 88/114; Temp HP: 0; Surges: 2; Surge Value: 28
      AC: 27; Action Points: 0
      Rain of Steel:
        Soldier takes 3 damage (1d10[brutal 2]; rolled 1, 3).
        Soldier has 85 hp remaining (88 hp - 3 damage).
      Soldier Encounter Attack (standard action, encounter)
        Attacks Ragnarok with 19 vs. 28 AC (1d20+18; rolled 1).
        Misses.
        Soldier Encounter Attack has been expended.
    Ragnarok's turn:
      HP: 78/82; Temp HP: 12; Surges: 14; Surge Value: 22
      AC: 28; Action Points: 0
      Conditions:
        +1 defense bonus (until end of this turn).
        Rain of Steel (stance).
      Shift (move action, at_will)
        Ragnarok gains +1 defense bonus (until end of next turn).
      Brash Strike (standard action, at_will)
        Attacks Soldier with 33 vs. 27 AC (1d20+14; rolled 19).
        Hits: 21 damage (1d10[brutal 2]+15; rolled 6).
        Soldier has 64 hp remaining (85 hp - 21 damage).
        Ragnarok gains 0 temp hp (had 12; applied 5).
        Soldier gains Combat Advantage (until start of next turn).
      +1 defense bonus expires.
    
  Round 3:
    Soldier's turn:
      HP: 64/114; Temp HP: 0; Surges: 2; Surge Value: 28
      AC: 27; Action Points: 0
      Rain of Steel:
        Soldier takes 6 damage (1d10[brutal 2]; rolled 6).
        Soldier has 58 hp remaining (64 hp - 6 damage).
      Conditions:
        Combat Advantage (until start of next turn).
      Soldier Basic Attack (standard action, at_will)
        Attacks Ragnarok with 21 vs. 28 AC (1d20+20; rolled 1).
        Misses.
    Ragnarok's turn:
      HP: 78/82; Temp HP: 12; Surges: 14; Surge Value: 22
      AC: 28; Action Points: 0
      Combat Advantage expires.
      Conditions:
        Rain of Steel (stance).
        +1 defense bonus (until end of this turn).
      Brash Strike (standard action, at_will)
        Attacks Soldier with 29 vs. 27 AC (1d20+14; rolled 15).
        Hits: 21 damage (1d10[brutal 2]+15; rolled 6).
        Soldier has 37 hp remaining (58 hp - 21 damage).
        Ragnarok gains 0 temp hp (had 12; applied 5).
        Soldier gains Combat Advantage (until start of next turn).
      Shift (move action, at_will)
        Ragnarok gains +1 defense bonus (until end of next turn).
      +1 defense bonus expires.
    
  Round 4:
    Soldier's turn:
      HP: 37/114; Temp HP: 0; Surges: 2; Surge Value: 28
      AC: 27; Action Points: 0
      Rain of Steel:
        Soldier takes 9 damage (1d10[brutal 2]; rolled 9).
        Soldier has 28 hp remaining (37 hp - 9 damage).
      Conditions:
        Combat Advantage (until start of next turn).
      Soldier Basic Attack (standard action, at_will)
        Attacks Ragnarok with 38 vs. 28 AC (1d20+20; rolled 18).
        Hits: 10 damage (2d6+5; rolled 1, 4).
        Ragnarok deflects 10 damage; 0 gets through (12 temp hp - 10 damage).
        Ragnarok has 78 hp remaining (78 hp - 0 damage).
    Ragnarok's turn:
      HP: 78/82; Temp HP: 2; Surges: 14; Surge Value: 22
      AC: 28; Action Points: 0
      Combat Advantage expires.
      Conditions:
        Rain of Steel (stance).
        +1 defense bonus (until end of this turn).
      Griffons Wrath (standard action, encounter)
        Attacks Soldier with 22 vs. 27 AC (1d20+12; rolled 10).
        Misses.
        Griffons Wrath has been expended.
      Shift (move action, at_will)
        Ragnarok gains +1 defense bonus (until end of next turn).
      +1 defense bonus expires.
    
  Round 5:
    Soldier's turn:
      HP: 28/114; Temp HP: 0; Surges: 2; Surge Value: 28
      AC: 27; Action Points: 0
      Rain of Steel:
        Soldier takes 9 damage (1d10[brutal 2]; rolled 9).
        Soldier has 19 hp remaining (28 hp - 9 damage).
      Soldier Basic Attack (standard action, at_will)
        Attacks Ragnarok with 27 vs. 28 AC (1d20+18; rolled 9).
        Misses.
    Ragnarok's turn:
      HP: 78/82; Temp HP: 2; Surges: 14; Surge Value: 22
      AC: 28; Action Points: 0
      Conditions:
        Rain of Steel (stance).
        +1 defense bonus (until end of this turn).
      Crushing Blow (standard action, encounter)
        Attacks Soldier with 27 vs. 27 AC (1d20+12; rolled 15).
        Hits: 28 damage (2d10[brutal 2]+15; rolled 4, 2, 9).
        Soldier has -9 hp remaining (19 hp - 28 damage).
        Ragnarok gains 3 temp hp (had 2; applied 5).
        Crushing Blow has been expended.
      +1 defense bonus expires.
    Soldier has died!
    
  Heroes win!
  Ragnarok takes a short rest.
    Ragnarok has 78 hp; wants at least 71 hp (maximum is 82 hp).
    Temporary hit points expire.
    Powers recharge:
      Distracting Spate recharges.
      Crushing Blow recharges.
      Unbreakable recharges.
      Griffons Wrath recharges.
      Spend Action Point recharges.
    Conditions expire:
      Rain of steel expires.
  
FIGHT #2: Level 8 Ragnarok VS. Level 8 Soldier
  Roll initiative!
    Ragnarok rolls 16 initiative (1d20+5; rolled 11).
    Soldier rolls 22 initiative (1d20+9; rolled 13).
    Initiative order: 
      Soldier
      Ragnarok
  
  Round 1:
    Soldier's turn:
      HP: 89/89; Temp HP: 0; Surges: 1; Surge Value: 22
      AC: 24; Action Points: 0
      Soldier Basic Attack (standard action, at_will)
        Attacks Ragnarok with 23 vs. 27 AC (1d20+15; rolled 8).
        Misses.
    Ragnarok's turn:
      HP: 78/82; Temp HP: 0; Surges: 14; Surge Value: 22
      AC: 27; Action Points: 0
      Crushing Surge (standard action, at_will)
        Attacks Soldier with 24 vs. 24 AC (1d20+12; rolled 12).
        Hits: 15 damage (1d10[brutal 2]+10; rolled 1, 1, 5).
        Soldier has 74 hp remaining (89 hp - 15 damage).
        Ragnarok gains 12 temp hp (had 0; applied 12).
      Shift (move action, at_will)
        Ragnarok gains +1 defense bonus (until end of next turn).
    
  Round 2:
    Soldier's turn:
      HP: 74/89; Temp HP: 0; Surges: 1; Surge Value: 22
      AC: 24; Action Points: 0
      Soldier Basic Attack (standard action, at_will)
        Attacks Ragnarok with 25 vs. 28 AC (1d20+15; rolled 10).
        Misses.
    Ragnarok's turn:
      HP: 78/82; Temp HP: 12; Surges: 14; Surge Value: 22
      AC: 28; Action Points: 0
      Conditions:
        +1 defense bonus (until end of this turn).
      Griffons Wrath (standard action, encounter)
        Attacks Soldier with 30 vs. 24 AC (1d20+12; rolled 18).
        Hits: 19 damage (2d10[brutal 2]+10; rolled 5, 4).
        Soldier has 55 hp remaining (74 hp - 19 damage).
        Ragnarok gains 0 temp hp (had 12; applied 5).
        Soldier gains -2 AC penalty (until end of Ragnarok's next turn).
        Griffons Wrath has been expended.
      Shift (move action, at_will)
        Ragnarok gains +1 defense bonus (until end of next turn).
      +1 defense bonus expires.
    
  Round 3:
    Soldier's turn:
      HP: 55/89; Temp HP: 0; Surges: 1; Surge Value: 22
      AC: 22; Action Points: 0
      Conditions:
        -2 AC penalty (until end of Ragnarok's next turn).
      Soldier Encounter Attack (standard action, encounter)
        Attacks Ragnarok with 32 vs. 28 AC (1d20+15; rolled 17).
        Hits: 18 damage (3d10+5; rolled 10, 2, 1).
        Ragnarok deflects 12 damage; 6 gets through (12 temp hp - 18 damage).
        Ragnarok has 72 hp remaining (78 hp - 6 damage).
        Soldier Encounter Attack has been expended.
    Ragnarok's turn:
      HP: 72/82; Temp HP: 0; Surges: 14; Surge Value: 22
      AC: 28; Action Points: 0
      Conditions:
        +1 defense bonus (until end of this turn).
      Shift (move action, at_will)
        Ragnarok gains +1 defense bonus (until end of next turn).
      Crushing Surge (standard action, at_will)
        Attacks Soldier with 26 vs. 22 AC (1d20+12; rolled 14).
        Hits: 20 damage (1d10[brutal 2]+10; rolled 10).
        Soldier has 35 hp remaining (55 hp - 20 damage).
        Ragnarok gains 12 temp hp (had 0; applied 12).
      +1 defense bonus expires.
      -2 AC penalty expires.
    
  Round 4:
    Soldier's turn:
      HP: 35/89; Temp HP: 0; Surges: 1; Surge Value: 22
      AC: 24; Action Points: 0
      Soldier Basic Attack (standard action, at_will)
        Attacks Ragnarok with 17 vs. 28 AC (1d20+15; rolled 2).
        Misses.
    Ragnarok's turn:
      HP: 72/82; Temp HP: 12; Surges: 14; Surge Value: 22
      AC: 28; Action Points: 0
      Conditions:
        +1 defense bonus (until end of this turn).
      Brash Strike (standard action, at_will)
        Attacks Soldier with 29 vs. 24 AC (1d20+14; rolled 15).
        Hits: 24 damage (1d10[brutal 2]+15; rolled 9).
        Soldier has 11 hp remaining (35 hp - 24 damage).
        Ragnarok gains 0 temp hp (had 12; applied 5).
        Soldier gains Combat Advantage (until start of next turn).
      Shift (move action, at_will)
        Ragnarok gains +1 defense bonus (until end of next turn).
      +1 defense bonus expires.
    
  Round 5:
    Soldier's turn:
      HP: 11/89; Temp HP: 0; Surges: 1; Surge Value: 22
      AC: 24; Action Points: 0
      Conditions:
        Combat Advantage (until start of next turn).
      Soldier Basic Attack (standard action, at_will)
        Attacks Ragnarok with 27 vs. 28 AC (1d20+17; rolled 10).
        Misses.
    Ragnarok's turn:
      HP: 72/82; Temp HP: 12; Surges: 14; Surge Value: 22
      AC: 28; Action Points: 0
      Combat Advantage expires.
      Conditions:
        +1 defense bonus (until end of this turn).
      Brash Strike (standard action, at_will)
        Attacks Soldier with 24 vs. 24 AC (1d20+14; rolled 10).
        Hits: 20 damage (1d10[brutal 2]+15; rolled 5).
        Soldier has -9 hp remaining (11 hp - 20 damage).
        Ragnarok gains 0 temp hp (had 12; applied 5).
        Soldier gains Combat Advantage (until start of next turn).
      +1 defense bonus expires.
    Soldier has died!
    
  Heroes win!
  Ragnarok takes a short rest.
    Ragnarok has 72 hp; wants at least 71 hp (maximum is 82 hp).
    Temporary hit points expire.
    Powers recharge:
      Griffons Wrath recharges.
    Milestone:
      Ragnarok gains an action point.
      Meliorating Layered Plate Armor +2: enhancement increases to +3.
  
FIGHT #3: Level 8 Ragnarok VS. Level 10 Soldier
  Roll initiative!
    Ragnarok rolls 21 initiative (1d20+5; rolled 16).
    Soldier rolls 17 initiative (1d20+11; rolled 6).
    Initiative order: 
      Ragnarok
      Soldier
  
  Round 1:
    Ragnarok's turn:
      HP: 72/82; Temp HP: 0; Surges: 14; Surge Value: 22
      AC: 28; Action Points: 1
      Crushing Blow (standard action, encounter)
        Attacks Soldier with 23 vs. 26 AC (1d20+12; rolled 11).
        Misses.
        Crushing Blow has been expended.
      Spend Action Point (free action, encounter)
        Ragnarok spends an action point (0 remaining).
        Ragnarok gains a standard action.
        Spend Action Point has been expended.
      Griffons Wrath (standard action, encounter)
        Attacks Soldier with 28 vs. 26 AC (1d20+12; rolled 16).
        Hits: 23 damage (2d10[brutal 2]+10; rolled 7, 6).
        Soldier has 83 hp remaining (106 hp - 23 damage).
        Ragnarok gains 5 temp hp (had 0; applied 5).
        Soldier gains -2 AC penalty (until end of Ragnarok's next turn).
        Griffons Wrath has been expended.
      Shift (move action, at_will)
        Ragnarok gains +1 defense bonus (until end of next turn).
    Soldier's turn:
      HP: 83/106; Temp HP: 0; Surges: 1; Surge Value: 26
      AC: 24; Action Points: 0
      Conditions:
        -2 AC penalty (until end of Ragnarok's next turn).
      Soldier Encounter Attack (standard action, encounter)
        Attacks Ragnarok with 37 vs. 29 AC (1d20+17; rolled 20).
        Crits: 37 damage (4d8[max]+5; rolled max).
        Ragnarok reacts with Unbreakable (immediate reaction, encounter):
          Damage is reduced to 27 hp (37 hp - 10 hp).
          Unbreakable has been expended.
        Ragnarok deflects 5 damage; 22 gets through (5 temp hp - 27 damage).
        Ragnarok has 50 hp remaining (72 hp - 22 damage).
        Soldier Encounter Attack has been expended.
    
  Round 2:
    Ragnarok's turn:
      HP: 50/82; Temp HP: 0; Surges: 14; Surge Value: 22
      AC: 29; Action Points: 0
      Conditions:
        +1 defense bonus (until end of this turn).
      Shift (move action, at_will)
        Ragnarok gains +1 defense bonus (until end of next turn).
      Distracting Spate (standard action, encounter)
        Attacks Soldier with 16 vs. 24 AC (1d20+12; rolled 4).
        Misses.
        Distracting Spate has been expended.
      +1 defense bonus expires.
      -2 AC penalty expires.
    Soldier's turn:
      HP: 83/106; Temp HP: 0; Surges: 1; Surge Value: 26
      AC: 26; Action Points: 0
      Soldier Basic Attack (standard action, at_will)
        Attacks Ragnarok with 23 vs. 29 AC (1d20+17; rolled 6).
        Misses.
    
  Round 3:
    Ragnarok's turn:
      HP: 50/82; Temp HP: 0; Surges: 14; Surge Value: 22
      AC: 29; Action Points: 0
      Conditions:
        +1 defense bonus (until end of this turn).
      Brash Strike (standard action, at_will)
        Attacks Soldier with 16 vs. 26 AC (1d20+14; rolled 2).
        Misses.
        Soldier gains Combat Advantage (until start of next turn).
      Shift (move action, at_will)
        Ragnarok gains +1 defense bonus (until end of next turn).
      +1 defense bonus expires.
    Soldier's turn:
      HP: 83/106; Temp HP: 0; Surges: 1; Surge Value: 26
      AC: 26; Action Points: 0
      Conditions:
        Combat Advantage (until start of next turn).
      Soldier Basic Attack (standard action, at_will)
        Attacks Ragnarok with 29 vs. 29 AC (1d20+19; rolled 10).
        Hits: 13 damage (2d6+5; rolled 5, 3).
        Ragnarok has 37 hp remaining (50 hp - 13 damage).
    
  Round 4:
    Ragnarok's turn:
      HP: 37/82; Temp HP: 0; Surges: 14; Surge Value: 22
      AC: 29; Action Points: 0
      Combat Advantage expires.
      Conditions:
        +1 defense bonus (until end of this turn).
      Shift (move action, at_will)
        Ragnarok gains +1 defense bonus (until end of next turn).
      Crushing Surge (standard action, at_will)
        Attacks Soldier with 18 vs. 26 AC (1d20+12; rolled 6).
        Misses.
        Ragnarok gains 5 temp hp (had 0; applied 5).
      Second Wind (minor action, encounter)
        Ragnarok gains +1 defense bonus (until end of next turn).
        Ragnarok spends a healing surge (13 remaining).
        Ragnarok heals 22 hp (37 hp -> 59 hp; 0 hp wasted).
        Ragnarok gains +2 defense bonus (until end of next turn).
        Second Wind has been expended.
      +1 defense bonus expires.
    Soldier's turn:
      HP: 83/106; Temp HP: 0; Surges: 1; Surge Value: 26
      AC: 26; Action Points: 0
      Soldier Basic Attack (standard action, at_will)
        Attacks Ragnarok with 31 vs. 32 AC (1d20+17; rolled 14).
        Misses.
    
  Round 5:
    Ragnarok's turn:
      HP: 59/82; Temp HP: 5; Surges: 13; Surge Value: 22
      AC: 32; Action Points: 0
      Conditions:
        +1 defense bonus (until end of this turn).
        +1 defense bonus (until end of this turn).
        +2 defense bonus (until end of this turn).
      Shift (move action, at_will)
        Ragnarok gains +1 defense bonus (until end of next turn).
      Brash Strike (standard action, at_will)
        Attacks Soldier with 28 vs. 26 AC (1d20+14; rolled 14).
        Hits: 21 damage (1d10[brutal 2]+15; rolled 6).
        Soldier has 62 hp remaining (83 hp - 21 damage).
        Ragnarok gains 0 temp hp (had 5; applied 5).
        Soldier gains Combat Advantage (until start of next turn).
      +1 defense bonus expires.
      +1 defense bonus expires.
      +2 defense bonus expires.
    Soldier's turn:
      HP: 62/106; Temp HP: 0; Surges: 1; Surge Value: 26
      AC: 26; Action Points: 0
      Conditions:
        Combat Advantage (until start of next turn).
      Soldier Basic Attack (standard action, at_will)
        Attacks Ragnarok with 28 vs. 29 AC (1d20+19; rolled 9).
        Misses.
    
  Round 6:
    Ragnarok's turn:
      HP: 59/82; Temp HP: 5; Surges: 13; Surge Value: 22
      AC: 29; Action Points: 0
      Combat Advantage expires.
      Conditions:
        +1 defense bonus (until end of this turn).
      Brash Strike (standard action, at_will)
        Attacks Soldier with 28 vs. 26 AC (1d20+14; rolled 14).
        Hits: 18 damage (1d10[brutal 2]+15; rolled 3).
        Soldier has 44 hp remaining (62 hp - 18 damage).
        Ragnarok gains 0 temp hp (had 5; applied 5).
        Soldier gains Combat Advantage (until start of next turn).
      Shift (move action, at_will)
        Ragnarok gains +1 defense bonus (until end of next turn).
      +1 defense bonus expires.
    Soldier's turn:
      HP: 44/106; Temp HP: 0; Surges: 1; Surge Value: 26
      AC: 26; Action Points: 0
      Conditions:
        Combat Advantage (until start of next turn).
      Soldier Basic Attack (standard action, at_will)
        Attacks Ragnarok with 38 vs. 29 AC (1d20+19; rolled 19).
        Hits: 13 damage (2d6+5; rolled 6, 2).
        Ragnarok deflects 5 damage; 8 gets through (5 temp hp - 13 damage).
        Ragnarok has 51 hp remaining (59 hp - 8 damage).
    
  Round 7:
    Ragnarok's turn:
      HP: 51/82; Temp HP: 0; Surges: 13; Surge Value: 22
      AC: 29; Action Points: 0
      Combat Advantage expires.
      Conditions:
        +1 defense bonus (until end of this turn).
      Crushing Surge (standard action, at_will)
        Attacks Soldier with 30 vs. 26 AC (1d20+12; rolled 18).
        Hits: 19 damage (1d10[brutal 2]+10; rolled 9).
        Soldier has 25 hp remaining (44 hp - 19 damage).
        Ragnarok gains 12 temp hp (had 0; applied 12).
      Shift (move action, at_will)
        Ragnarok gains +1 defense bonus (until end of next turn).
      +1 defense bonus expires.
    Soldier's turn:
      HP: 25/106; Temp HP: 0; Surges: 1; Surge Value: 26
      AC: 26; Action Points: 0
      Soldier Basic Attack (standard action, at_will)
        Attacks Ragnarok with 31 vs. 29 AC (1d20+17; rolled 14).
        Hits: 12 damage (2d6+5; rolled 5, 2).
        Ragnarok deflects 12 damage; 0 gets through (12 temp hp - 12 damage).
        Ragnarok has 51 hp remaining (51 hp - 0 damage).
    
  Round 8:
    Ragnarok's turn:
      HP: 51/82; Temp HP: 0; Surges: 13; Surge Value: 22
      AC: 29; Action Points: 0
      Conditions:
        +1 defense bonus (until end of this turn).
      Crushing Surge (standard action, at_will)
        Attacks Soldier with 31 vs. 26 AC (1d20+12; rolled 19).
        Hits: 17 damage (1d10[brutal 2]+10; rolled 1, 7).
        Soldier has 8 hp remaining (25 hp - 17 damage).
        Ragnarok gains 12 temp hp (had 0; applied 12).
      Shift (move action, at_will)
        Ragnarok gains +1 defense bonus (until end of next turn).
      +1 defense bonus expires.
    Soldier's turn:
      HP: 8/106; Temp HP: 0; Surges: 1; Surge Value: 26
      AC: 26; Action Points: 0
      Soldier Basic Attack (standard action, at_will)
        Attacks Ragnarok with 36 vs. 29 AC (1d20+17; rolled 19).
        Hits: 7 damage (2d6+5; rolled 1, 1).
        Ragnarok deflects 7 damage; 0 gets through (12 temp hp - 7 damage).
        Ragnarok has 51 hp remaining (51 hp - 0 damage).
    
  Round 9:
    Ragnarok's turn:
      HP: 51/82; Temp HP: 5; Surges: 13; Surge Value: 22
      AC: 29; Action Points: 0
      Conditions:
        +1 defense bonus (until end of this turn).
      Shift (move action, at_will)
        Ragnarok gains +1 defense bonus (until end of next turn).
      Brash Strike (standard action, at_will)
        Attacks Soldier with 15 vs. 26 AC (1d20+14; rolled 1).
        Misses.
        Soldier gains Combat Advantage (until start of next turn).
      +1 defense bonus expires.
    Soldier's turn:
      HP: 8/106; Temp HP: 0; Surges: 1; Surge Value: 26
      AC: 26; Action Points: 0
      Conditions:
        Combat Advantage (until start of next turn).
      Soldier Basic Attack (standard action, at_will)
        Attacks Ragnarok with 39 vs. 29 AC (1d20+19; rolled 20).
        Crits: 17 damage (2d6[max]+5; rolled max).
        Ragnarok deflects 5 damage; 12 gets through (5 temp hp - 17 damage).
        Ragnarok has 39 hp remaining (51 hp - 12 damage).
    
  Round 10:
    Ragnarok's turn:
      HP: 39/82; Temp HP: 0; Surges: 13; Surge Value: 22
      AC: 29; Action Points: 0
      Combat Advantage expires.
      Conditions:
        +1 defense bonus (until end of this turn).
      Boundless Endurance (minor action, daily)
        Ragnarok gains regen 7 hp when bloodied (stance).
        Boundless Endurance has been expended.
      Brash Strike (standard action, at_will)
        Attacks Soldier with 23 vs. 26 AC (1d20+14; rolled 9).
        Misses.
        Soldier gains Combat Advantage (until start of next turn).
      Shift (move action, at_will)
        Ragnarok gains +1 defense bonus (until end of next turn).
      +1 defense bonus expires.
    Soldier's turn:
      HP: 8/106; Temp HP: 0; Surges: 1; Surge Value: 26
      AC: 26; Action Points: 0
      Conditions:
        Combat Advantage (until start of next turn).
      Soldier Basic Attack (standard action, at_will)
        Attacks Ragnarok with 31 vs. 29 AC (1d20+19; rolled 12).
        Hits: 10 damage (2d6+5; rolled 1, 4).
        Ragnarok has 29 hp remaining (39 hp - 10 damage).
    
  Round 11:
    Ragnarok's turn:
      HP: 29/82; Temp HP: 0; Surges: 13; Surge Value: 22
      AC: 29; Action Points: 0
      Combat Advantage expires.
      Conditions:
        regen 7 hp when bloodied (stance).
        +1 defense bonus (until end of this turn).
      Ragnarok heals 7 hp (29 hp -> 36 hp; 0 hp wasted).
      Shift (move action, at_will)
        Ragnarok gains +1 defense bonus (until end of next turn).
      Crushing Surge (standard action, at_will)
        Attacks Soldier with 20 vs. 26 AC (1d20+12; rolled 8).
        Misses.
        Ragnarok gains 5 temp hp (had 0; applied 5).
      +1 defense bonus expires.
    Soldier's turn:
      HP: 8/106; Temp HP: 0; Surges: 1; Surge Value: 26
      AC: 26; Action Points: 0
      Soldier Basic Attack (standard action, at_will)
        Attacks Ragnarok with 30 vs. 29 AC (1d20+17; rolled 13).
        Hits: 14 damage (2d6+5; rolled 5, 4).
        Ragnarok deflects 5 damage; 9 gets through (5 temp hp - 14 damage).
        Ragnarok has 27 hp remaining (36 hp - 9 damage).
    
  Round 12:
    Ragnarok's turn:
      HP: 27/82; Temp HP: 0; Surges: 13; Surge Value: 22
      AC: 29; Action Points: 0
      Conditions:
        regen 7 hp when bloodied (stance).
        +1 defense bonus (until end of this turn).
      Ragnarok heals 7 hp (27 hp -> 34 hp; 0 hp wasted).
      Brash Strike (standard action, at_will)
        Attacks Soldier with 22 vs. 26 AC (1d20+14; rolled 8).
        Misses.
        Soldier gains Combat Advantage (until start of next turn).
      Shift (move action, at_will)
        Ragnarok gains +1 defense bonus (until end of next turn).
      +1 defense bonus expires.
    Soldier's turn:
      HP: 8/106; Temp HP: 0; Surges: 1; Surge Value: 26
      AC: 26; Action Points: 0
      Conditions:
        Combat Advantage (until start of next turn).
      Soldier Basic Attack (standard action, at_will)
        Attacks Ragnarok with 37 vs. 29 AC (1d20+19; rolled 18).
        Hits: 13 damage (2d6+5; rolled 3, 5).
        Ragnarok has 21 hp remaining (34 hp - 13 damage).
    
  Round 13:
    Ragnarok's turn:
      HP: 21/82; Temp HP: 0; Surges: 13; Surge Value: 22
      AC: 29; Action Points: 0
      Combat Advantage expires.
      Conditions:
        regen 7 hp when bloodied (stance).
        +1 defense bonus (until end of this turn).
      Ragnarok heals 7 hp (21 hp -> 28 hp; 0 hp wasted).
      Brash Strike (standard action, at_will)
        Attacks Soldier with 28 vs. 26 AC (1d20+14; rolled 14).
        Hits: 24 damage (1d10[brutal 2]+15; rolled 9).
        Soldier has -16 hp remaining (8 hp - 24 damage).
        Ragnarok gains 5 temp hp (had 0; applied 5).
        Soldier gains Combat Advantage (until start of next turn).
      +1 defense bonus expires.
    Soldier has died!
    
  Heroes win!
  Ragnarok takes a short rest.
    Ragnarok has 28 hp; wants at least 71 hp (maximum is 82 hp).
      Ragnarok spends a healing surge (12 remaining).
      Ragnarok heals 22 hp (28 hp -> 50 hp; 0 hp wasted).
      Ragnarok spends a healing surge (11 remaining).
      Ragnarok heals 22 hp (50 hp -> 72 hp; 0 hp wasted).
    Temporary hit points expire.
    Powers recharge:
      Distracting Spate recharges.
      Crushing Blow recharges.
      Unbreakable recharges.
      Griffons Wrath recharges.
      Spend Action Point recharges.
      Second Wind recharges.
    Conditions expire:
      Regen 7 hp when bloodied expires.
  
FIGHT #4: Level 8 Ragnarok VS. Level 8 Soldier
  Roll initiative!
    Ragnarok rolls 13 initiative (1d20+5; rolled 8).
    Soldier rolls 10 initiative (1d20+9; rolled 1).
    Initiative order: 
      Ragnarok
      Soldier
  
  Round 1:
    Ragnarok's turn:
      HP: 72/82; Temp HP: 0; Surges: 11; Surge Value: 22
      AC: 28; Action Points: 0
      Brash Strike (standard action, at_will)
        Attacks Soldier with 23 vs. 24 AC (1d20+14; rolled 9).
        Misses.
        Soldier gains Combat Advantage (until start of next turn).
      Shift (move action, at_will)
        Ragnarok gains +1 defense bonus (until end of next turn).
    Soldier's turn:
      HP: 89/89; Temp HP: 0; Surges: 1; Surge Value: 22
      AC: 24; Action Points: 0
      Conditions:
        Combat Advantage (until start of next turn).
      Soldier Basic Attack (standard action, at_will)
        Attacks Ragnarok with 28 vs. 29 AC (1d20+17; rolled 11).
        Misses.
    
  Round 2:
    Ragnarok's turn:
      HP: 72/82; Temp HP: 0; Surges: 11; Surge Value: 22
      AC: 29; Action Points: 0
      Combat Advantage expires.
      Conditions:
        +1 defense bonus (until end of this turn).
      Brash Strike (standard action, at_will)
        Attacks Soldier with 21 vs. 24 AC (1d20+14; rolled 7).
        Misses.
        Soldier gains Combat Advantage (until start of next turn).
      Shift (move action, at_will)
        Ragnarok gains +1 defense bonus (until end of next turn).
      +1 defense bonus expires.
    Soldier's turn:
      HP: 89/89; Temp HP: 0; Surges: 1; Surge Value: 22
      AC: 24; Action Points: 0
      Conditions:
        Combat Advantage (until start of next turn).
      Soldier Basic Attack (standard action, at_will)
        Attacks Ragnarok with 25 vs. 29 AC (1d20+17; rolled 8).
        Misses.
    
  Round 3:
    Ragnarok's turn:
      HP: 72/82; Temp HP: 0; Surges: 11; Surge Value: 22
      AC: 29; Action Points: 0
      Combat Advantage expires.
      Conditions:
        +1 defense bonus (until end of this turn).
      Crushing Surge (standard action, at_will)
        Attacks Soldier with 32 vs. 24 AC (1d20+12; rolled 20).
        Crits: 22 damage (1d10[brutal 2, max]+10 + 1d12; rolled max + 2).
        Soldier has 67 hp remaining (89 hp - 22 damage).
        Ragnarok gains 12 temp hp (had 0; applied 12).
      Shift (move action, at_will)
        Ragnarok gains +1 defense bonus (until end of next turn).
      +1 defense bonus expires.
    Soldier's turn:
      HP: 67/89; Temp HP: 0; Surges: 1; Surge Value: 22
      AC: 24; Action Points: 0
      Soldier Basic Attack (standard action, at_will)
        Attacks Ragnarok with 32 vs. 29 AC (1d20+15; rolled 17).
        Hits: 12 damage (2d6+5; rolled 2, 5).
        Ragnarok deflects 12 damage; 0 gets through (12 temp hp - 12 damage).
        Ragnarok has 72 hp remaining (72 hp - 0 damage).
    
  Round 4:
    Ragnarok's turn:
      HP: 72/82; Temp HP: 0; Surges: 11; Surge Value: 22
      AC: 29; Action Points: 0
      Conditions:
        +1 defense bonus (until end of this turn).
      Crushing Surge (standard action, at_will)
        Attacks Soldier with 17 vs. 24 AC (1d20+12; rolled 5).
        Misses.
        Ragnarok gains 5 temp hp (had 0; applied 5).
      Shift (move action, at_will)
        Ragnarok gains +1 defense bonus (until end of next turn).
      +1 defense bonus expires.
    Soldier's turn:
      HP: 67/89; Temp HP: 0; Surges: 1; Surge Value: 22
      AC: 24; Action Points: 0
      Soldier Encounter Attack (standard action, encounter)
        Attacks Ragnarok with 33 vs. 29 AC (1d20+15; rolled 18).
        Hits: 31 damage (3d10+5; rolled 8, 10, 8).
        Ragnarok reacts with Unbreakable (immediate reaction, encounter):
          Damage is reduced to 21 hp (31 hp - 10 hp).
          Unbreakable has been expended.
        Ragnarok deflects 5 damage; 16 gets through (5 temp hp - 21 damage).
        Ragnarok has 56 hp remaining (72 hp - 16 damage).
        Soldier Encounter Attack has been expended.
    
  Round 5:
    Ragnarok's turn:
      HP: 56/82; Temp HP: 0; Surges: 11; Surge Value: 22
      AC: 29; Action Points: 0
      Conditions:
        +1 defense bonus (until end of this turn).
      Griffons Wrath (standard action, encounter)
        Attacks Soldier with 22 vs. 24 AC (1d20+12; rolled 10).
        Misses.
        Griffons Wrath has been expended.
      Shift (move action, at_will)
        Ragnarok gains +1 defense bonus (until end of next turn).
      +1 defense bonus expires.
    Soldier's turn:
      HP: 67/89; Temp HP: 0; Surges: 1; Surge Value: 22
      AC: 24; Action Points: 0
      Soldier Basic Attack (standard action, at_will)
        Attacks Ragnarok with 30 vs. 29 AC (1d20+15; rolled 15).
        Hits: 8 damage (2d6+5; rolled 1, 2).
        Ragnarok has 48 hp remaining (56 hp - 8 damage).
    
  Round 6:
    Ragnarok's turn:
      HP: 48/82; Temp HP: 0; Surges: 11; Surge Value: 22
      AC: 29; Action Points: 0
      Conditions:
        +1 defense bonus (until end of this turn).
      Crushing Blow (standard action, encounter)
        Attacks Soldier with 20 vs. 24 AC (1d20+12; rolled 8).
        Misses.
        Crushing Blow has been expended.
      Shift (move action, at_will)
        Ragnarok gains +1 defense bonus (until end of next turn).
      +1 defense bonus expires.
    Soldier's turn:
      HP: 67/89; Temp HP: 0; Surges: 1; Surge Value: 22
      AC: 24; Action Points: 0
      Soldier Basic Attack (standard action, at_will)
        Attacks Ragnarok with 29 vs. 29 AC (1d20+15; rolled 14).
        Hits: 10 damage (2d6+5; rolled 1, 4).
        Ragnarok has 38 hp remaining (48 hp - 10 damage).
    
  Round 7:
    Ragnarok's turn:
      HP: 38/82; Temp HP: 0; Surges: 11; Surge Value: 22
      AC: 29; Action Points: 0
      Conditions:
        +1 defense bonus (until end of this turn).
      Shift (move action, at_will)
        Ragnarok gains +1 defense bonus (until end of next turn).
      Brash Strike (standard action, at_will)
        Attacks Soldier with 24 vs. 24 AC (1d20+14; rolled 10).
        Hits: 22 damage (1d10[brutal 2]+15; rolled 1, 7).
        Soldier has 45 hp remaining (67 hp - 22 damage).
        Ragnarok gains 5 temp hp (had 0; applied 5).
        Soldier gains Combat Advantage (until start of next turn).
      Second Wind (minor action, encounter)
        Ragnarok gains +1 defense bonus (until end of next turn).
        Ragnarok spends a healing surge (10 remaining).
        Ragnarok heals 22 hp (38 hp -> 60 hp; 0 hp wasted).
        Ragnarok gains +2 defense bonus (until end of next turn).
        Second Wind has been expended.
      +1 defense bonus expires.
    Soldier's turn:
      HP: 45/89; Temp HP: 0; Surges: 1; Surge Value: 22
      AC: 24; Action Points: 0
      Conditions:
        Combat Advantage (until start of next turn).
      Soldier Basic Attack (standard action, at_will)
        Attacks Ragnarok with 26 vs. 32 AC (1d20+17; rolled 9).
        Misses.
    
  Round 8:
    Ragnarok's turn:
      HP: 60/82; Temp HP: 5; Surges: 10; Surge Value: 22
      AC: 32; Action Points: 0
      Combat Advantage expires.
      Conditions:
        +1 defense bonus (until end of this turn).
        +1 defense bonus (until end of this turn).
        +2 defense bonus (until end of this turn).
      Distracting Spate (standard action, encounter)
        Attacks Soldier with 26 vs. 24 AC (1d20+12; rolled 14).
        Hits: 18 damage (2d10[brutal 2]+10; rolled 4, 4).
        Soldier has 27 hp remaining (45 hp - 18 damage).
        Ragnarok gains 0 temp hp (had 5; applied 5).
        Ragnarok gains Combat Advantage (until end of next turn).
        Distracting Spate has been expended.
      Shift (move action, at_will)
        Ragnarok gains +1 defense bonus (until end of next turn).
      +1 defense bonus expires.
      +1 defense bonus expires.
      +2 defense bonus expires.
    Soldier's turn:
      HP: 27/89; Temp HP: 0; Surges: 1; Surge Value: 22
      AC: 24; Action Points: 0
      Soldier Basic Attack (standard action, at_will)
        Attacks Ragnarok with 24 vs. 29 AC (1d20+15; rolled 9).
        Misses.
    
  Round 9:
    Ragnarok's turn:
      HP: 60/82; Temp HP: 5; Surges: 10; Surge Value: 22
      AC: 29; Action Points: 0
      Conditions:
        Combat Advantage (until end of this turn).
        +1 defense bonus (until end of this turn).
      Brash Strike (standard action, at_will)
        Attacks Soldier with 17 vs. 24 AC (1d20+16; rolled 1).
        Misses.
        Soldier gains Combat Advantage (until start of next turn).
      Shift (move action, at_will)
        Ragnarok gains +1 defense bonus (until end of next turn).
      Combat Advantage expires.
      +1 defense bonus expires.
    Soldier's turn:
      HP: 27/89; Temp HP: 0; Surges: 1; Surge Value: 22
      AC: 24; Action Points: 0
      Conditions:
        Combat Advantage (until start of next turn).
      Soldier Basic Attack (standard action, at_will)
        Attacks Ragnarok with 34 vs. 29 AC (1d20+17; rolled 17).
        Hits: 15 damage (2d6+5; rolled 6, 4).
        Ragnarok deflects 5 damage; 10 gets through (5 temp hp - 15 damage).
        Ragnarok has 50 hp remaining (60 hp - 10 damage).
    
  Round 10:
    Ragnarok's turn:
      HP: 50/82; Temp HP: 0; Surges: 10; Surge Value: 22
      AC: 29; Action Points: 0
      Combat Advantage expires.
      Conditions:
        +1 defense bonus (until end of this turn).
      Shift (move action, at_will)
        Ragnarok gains +1 defense bonus (until end of next turn).
      Brash Strike (standard action, at_will)
        Attacks Soldier with 17 vs. 24 AC (1d20+14; rolled 3).
        Misses.
        Soldier gains Combat Advantage (until start of next turn).
      +1 defense bonus expires.
    Soldier's turn:
      HP: 27/89; Temp HP: 0; Surges: 1; Surge Value: 22
      AC: 24; Action Points: 0
      Conditions:
        Combat Advantage (until start of next turn).
      Soldier Basic Attack (standard action, at_will)
        Attacks Ragnarok with 35 vs. 29 AC (1d20+17; rolled 18).
        Hits: 14 damage (2d6+5; rolled 4, 5).
        Ragnarok has 36 hp remaining (50 hp - 14 damage).
    
  Round 11:
    Ragnarok's turn:
      HP: 36/82; Temp HP: 0; Surges: 10; Surge Value: 22
      AC: 29; Action Points: 0
      Combat Advantage expires.
      Conditions:
        +1 defense bonus (until end of this turn).
      Shift (move action, at_will)
        Ragnarok gains +1 defense bonus (until end of next turn).
      Brash Strike (standard action, at_will)
        Attacks Soldier with 15 vs. 24 AC (1d20+14; rolled 1).
        Misses.
        Soldier gains Combat Advantage (until start of next turn).
      +1 defense bonus expires.
    Soldier's turn:
      HP: 27/89; Temp HP: 0; Surges: 1; Surge Value: 22
      AC: 24; Action Points: 0
      Conditions:
        Combat Advantage (until start of next turn).
      Soldier Basic Attack (standard action, at_will)
        Attacks Ragnarok with 27 vs. 29 AC (1d20+17; rolled 10).
        Misses.
    
  Round 12:
    Ragnarok's turn:
      HP: 36/82; Temp HP: 0; Surges: 10; Surge Value: 22
      AC: 29; Action Points: 0
      Combat Advantage expires.
      Conditions:
        +1 defense bonus (until end of this turn).
      Brash Strike (standard action, at_will)
        Attacks Soldier with 18 vs. 24 AC (1d20+14; rolled 4).
        Misses.
        Soldier gains Combat Advantage (until start of next turn).
      Shift (move action, at_will)
        Ragnarok gains +1 defense bonus (until end of next turn).
      +1 defense bonus expires.
    Soldier's turn:
      HP: 27/89; Temp HP: 0; Surges: 1; Surge Value: 22
      AC: 24; Action Points: 0
      Conditions:
        Combat Advantage (until start of next turn).
      Soldier Basic Attack (standard action, at_will)
        Attacks Ragnarok with 30 vs. 29 AC (1d20+17; rolled 13).
        Hits: 14 damage (2d6+5; rolled 3, 6).
        Ragnarok has 22 hp remaining (36 hp - 14 damage).
    
  Round 13:
    Ragnarok's turn:
      HP: 22/82; Temp HP: 0; Surges: 10; Surge Value: 22
      AC: 29; Action Points: 0
      Combat Advantage expires.
      Conditions:
        +1 defense bonus (until end of this turn).
      Crushing Surge (standard action, at_will)
        Attacks Soldier with 13 vs. 24 AC (1d20+12; rolled 1).
        Misses.
        Ragnarok gains 5 temp hp (had 0; applied 5).
      Shift (move action, at_will)
        Ragnarok gains +1 defense bonus (until end of next turn).
      +1 defense bonus expires.
    Soldier's turn:
      HP: 27/89; Temp HP: 0; Surges: 1; Surge Value: 22
      AC: 24; Action Points: 0
      Soldier Basic Attack (standard action, at_will)
        Attacks Ragnarok with 18 vs. 29 AC (1d20+15; rolled 3).
        Misses.
    
  Round 14:
    Ragnarok's turn:
      HP: 22/82; Temp HP: 5; Surges: 10; Surge Value: 22
      AC: 29; Action Points: 0
      Conditions:
        +1 defense bonus (until end of this turn).
      Shift (move action, at_will)
        Ragnarok gains +1 defense bonus (until end of next turn).
      Brash Strike (standard action, at_will)
        Attacks Soldier with 18 vs. 24 AC (1d20+14; rolled 4).
        Misses.
        Soldier gains Combat Advantage (until start of next turn).
      +1 defense bonus expires.
    Soldier's turn:
      HP: 27/89; Temp HP: 0; Surges: 1; Surge Value: 22
      AC: 24; Action Points: 0
      Conditions:
        Combat Advantage (until start of next turn).
      Soldier Basic Attack (standard action, at_will)
        Attacks Ragnarok with 28 vs. 29 AC (1d20+17; rolled 11).
        Misses.
    
  Round 15:
    Ragnarok's turn:
      HP: 22/82; Temp HP: 5; Surges: 10; Surge Value: 22
      AC: 29; Action Points: 0
      Combat Advantage expires.
      Conditions:
        +1 defense bonus (until end of this turn).
      Shift (move action, at_will)
        Ragnarok gains +1 defense bonus (until end of next turn).
      Brash Strike (standard action, at_will)
        Attacks Soldier with 15 vs. 24 AC (1d20+14; rolled 1).
        Misses.
        Soldier gains Combat Advantage (until start of next turn).
      +1 defense bonus expires.
    Soldier's turn:
      HP: 27/89; Temp HP: 0; Surges: 1; Surge Value: 22
      AC: 24; Action Points: 0
      Conditions:
        Combat Advantage (until start of next turn).
      Soldier Basic Attack (standard action, at_will)
        Attacks Ragnarok with 23 vs. 29 AC (1d20+17; rolled 6).
        Misses.
    
  Round 16:
    Ragnarok's turn:
      HP: 22/82; Temp HP: 5; Surges: 10; Surge Value: 22
      AC: 29; Action Points: 0
      Combat Advantage expires.
      Conditions:
        +1 defense bonus (until end of this turn).
      Shift (move action, at_will)
        Ragnarok gains +1 defense bonus (until end of next turn).
      Brash Strike (standard action, at_will)
        Attacks Soldier with 20 vs. 24 AC (1d20+14; rolled 6).
        Misses.
        Soldier gains Combat Advantage (until start of next turn).
      +1 defense bonus expires.
    Soldier's turn:
      HP: 27/89; Temp HP: 0; Surges: 1; Surge Value: 22
      AC: 24; Action Points: 0
      Conditions:
        Combat Advantage (until start of next turn).
      Soldier Basic Attack (standard action, at_will)
        Attacks Ragnarok with 37 vs. 29 AC (1d20+17; rolled 20).
        Crits: 17 damage (2d6[max]+5; rolled max).
        Ragnarok deflects 5 damage; 12 gets through (5 temp hp - 17 damage).
        Ragnarok has 10 hp remaining (22 hp - 12 damage).
    
  Round 17:
    Ragnarok's turn:
      HP: 10/82; Temp HP: 0; Surges: 10; Surge Value: 22
      AC: 29; Action Points: 0
      Combat Advantage expires.
      Conditions:
        +1 defense bonus (until end of this turn).
      Shift (move action, at_will)
        Ragnarok gains +1 defense bonus (until end of next turn).
      Crushing Surge (standard action, at_will)
        Attacks Soldier with 23 vs. 24 AC (1d20+12; rolled 11).
        Misses.
        Ragnarok gains 5 temp hp (had 0; applied 5).
      +1 defense bonus expires.
    Soldier's turn:
      HP: 27/89; Temp HP: 0; Surges: 1; Surge Value: 22
      AC: 24; Action Points: 0
      Soldier Basic Attack (standard action, at_will)
        Attacks Ragnarok with 30 vs. 29 AC (1d20+15; rolled 15).
        Hits: 7 damage (2d6+5; rolled 1, 1).
        Ragnarok deflects 5 damage; 2 gets through (5 temp hp - 7 damage).
        Ragnarok has 8 hp remaining (10 hp - 2 damage).
    
  Round 18:
    Ragnarok's turn:
      HP: 8/82; Temp HP: 0; Surges: 10; Surge Value: 22
      AC: 29; Action Points: 0
      Conditions:
        +1 defense bonus (until end of this turn).
      Brash Strike (standard action, at_will)
        Attacks Soldier with 22 vs. 24 AC (1d20+14; rolled 8).
        Misses.
        Soldier gains Combat Advantage (until start of next turn).
      Shift (move action, at_will)
        Ragnarok gains +1 defense bonus (until end of next turn).
      +1 defense bonus expires.
    Soldier's turn:
      HP: 27/89; Temp HP: 0; Surges: 1; Surge Value: 22
      AC: 24; Action Points: 0
      Conditions:
        Combat Advantage (until start of next turn).
      Soldier Basic Attack (standard action, at_will)
        Attacks Ragnarok with 35 vs. 29 AC (1d20+17; rolled 18).
        Hits: 14 damage (2d6+5; rolled 6, 3).
        Ragnarok has -6 hp remaining (8 hp - 14 damage).
    
  Round 19:
    Ragnarok's turn:
      HP: -6/82; Temp HP: 0; Surges: 10; Surge Value: 22
      AC: 29; Action Points: 0
      Combat Advantage expires.
      Conditions:
        +1 defense bonus (until end of this turn).
      Ragnarok is dying (0 death saves failed).
        Rolls death saving throw and gets a 16 (1d20; rolled 16).
        Passes.
      +1 defense bonus expires.
    Soldier's turn:
      HP: 27/89; Temp HP: 0; Surges: 1; Surge Value: 22
      AC: 24; Action Points: 0
      Soldier Basic Attack (standard action, at_will)
        Attacks Ragnarok with 27 vs. 28 AC (1d20+15; rolled 12).
        Misses.
    
  Round 20:
    Ragnarok's turn:
      HP: -6/82; Temp HP: 0; Surges: 10; Surge Value: 22
      AC: 28; Action Points: 0
      Ragnarok is dying (0 death saves failed).
        Rolls death saving throw and gets a 5 (1d20; rolled 5).
        Fails. 2 failures remaining before death.
    Soldier's turn:
      HP: 27/89; Temp HP: 0; Surges: 1; Surge Value: 22
      AC: 24; Action Points: 0
      Soldier Basic Attack (standard action, at_will)
        Attacks Ragnarok with 18 vs. 28 AC (1d20+15; rolled 3).
        Misses.
    
  Round 21:
    Ragnarok's turn:
      HP: -6/82; Temp HP: 0; Surges: 10; Surge Value: 22
      AC: 28; Action Points: 0
      Ragnarok is dying (1 death saves failed).
        Rolls death saving throw and gets a 15 (1d20; rolled 15).
        Passes.
    Soldier's turn:
      HP: 27/89; Temp HP: 0; Surges: 1; Surge Value: 22
      AC: 24; Action Points: 0
      Soldier Basic Attack (standard action, at_will)
        Attacks Ragnarok with 24 vs. 28 AC (1d20+15; rolled 9).
        Misses.
    
  Round 22:
    Ragnarok's turn:
      HP: -6/82; Temp HP: 0; Surges: 10; Surge Value: 22
      AC: 28; Action Points: 0
      Ragnarok is dying (1 death saves failed).
        Rolls death saving throw and gets a 13 (1d20; rolled 13).
        Passes.
    Soldier's turn:
      HP: 27/89; Temp HP: 0; Surges: 1; Surge Value: 22
      AC: 24; Action Points: 0
      Soldier Basic Attack (standard action, at_will)
        Attacks Ragnarok with 17 vs. 28 AC (1d20+15; rolled 2).
        Misses.
    
  Round 23:
    Ragnarok's turn:
      HP: -6/82; Temp HP: 0; Surges: 10; Surge Value: 22
      AC: 28; Action Points: 0
      Ragnarok is dying (1 death saves failed).
        Rolls death saving throw and gets a 3 (1d20; rolled 3).
        Fails. 1 failures remaining before death.
    Soldier's turn:
      HP: 27/89; Temp HP: 0; Surges: 1; Surge Value: 22
      AC: 24; Action Points: 0
      Soldier Basic Attack (standard action, at_will)
        Attacks Ragnarok with 20 vs. 28 AC (1d20+15; rolled 5).
        Misses.
    
  Round 24:
    Ragnarok's turn:
      HP: -6/82; Temp HP: 0; Surges: 10; Surge Value: 22
      AC: 28; Action Points: 0
      Ragnarok is dying (2 death saves failed).
        Rolls death saving throw and gets a 14 (1d20; rolled 14).
        Passes.
    Soldier's turn:
      HP: 27/89; Temp HP: 0; Surges: 1; Surge Value: 22
      AC: 24; Action Points: 0
      Soldier Basic Attack (standard action, at_will)
        Attacks Ragnarok with 28 vs. 28 AC (1d20+15; rolled 13).
        Hits: 14 damage (2d6+5; rolled 6, 3).
        Ragnarok has -20 hp remaining (-6 hp - 14 damage).
    
  Round 25:
    Ragnarok's turn:
      HP: -20/82; Temp HP: 0; Surges: 10; Surge Value: 22
      AC: 28; Action Points: 0
      Ragnarok is dying (2 death saves failed).
        Rolls death saving throw and gets a 1 (1d20; rolled 1).
        Fails. 0 failures remaining before death.
    Ragnarok has died!
    
  Villains win!
```
[/sblock]
[sblock=Example of 4 fight(s) survived (0.1% chance)

```
FIGHT #1: Level 8 Ragnarok VS. Level 11 Soldier
  Roll initiative!
    Ragnarok rolls 21 initiative (1d20+5; rolled 16).
    Soldier rolls 14 initiative (1d20+11; rolled 3).
    Initiative order: 
      Ragnarok
      Soldier
  
  Round 1:
    Ragnarok's turn:
      HP: 82/82; Temp HP: 0; Surges: 14; Surge Value: 22
      AC: 27; Action Points: 1
      Crushing Surge (standard action, at_will)
        Attacks Soldier with 25 vs. 27 AC (1d20+12; rolled 13).
        Misses.
        Ragnarok gains 5 temp hp (had 0; applied 5).
      Spend Action Point (free action, encounter)
        Ragnarok spends an action point (0 remaining).
        Ragnarok gains a standard action.
        Spend Action Point has been expended.
      Knee Breaker (standard action, daily)
        Attacks Soldier with 24 vs. 27 AC (1d20+12; rolled 12).
        Misses: 14 damage (half of 2d10[brutal 2]+15; rolled 1, 10, 4).
        Soldier has 100 hp remaining (114 hp - 14 damage).
        Ragnarok gains 0 temp hp (had 5; applied 5).
        Knee Breaker has been expended.
      Shift (move action, at_will)
        Ragnarok gains +1 defense bonus (until end of next turn).
      Rain Of Steel (minor action, daily)
        Ragnarok gains Rain of Steel (stance).
        Rain Of Steel has been expended.
    Soldier's turn:
      HP: 100/114; Temp HP: 0; Surges: 2; Surge Value: 28
      AC: 27; Action Points: 0
      Rain of Steel:
        Soldier takes 7 damage (1d10[brutal 2]; rolled 7).
        Soldier has 93 hp remaining (100 hp - 7 damage).
      Soldier Encounter Attack (standard action, encounter)
        Attacks Ragnarok with 27 vs. 28 AC (1d20+18; rolled 9).
        Misses.
        Soldier Encounter Attack has been expended.
    
  Round 2:
    Ragnarok's turn:
      HP: 82/82; Temp HP: 5; Surges: 14; Surge Value: 22
      AC: 28; Action Points: 0
      Conditions:
        +1 defense bonus (until end of this turn).
        Rain of Steel (stance).
      Distracting Spate (standard action, encounter)
        Attacks Soldier with 14 vs. 27 AC (1d20+12; rolled 2).
        Misses.
        Distracting Spate has been expended.
      Shift (move action, at_will)
        Ragnarok gains +1 defense bonus (until end of next turn).
      +1 defense bonus expires.
    Soldier's turn:
      HP: 93/114; Temp HP: 0; Surges: 2; Surge Value: 28
      AC: 27; Action Points: 0
      Rain of Steel:
        Soldier takes 7 damage (1d10[brutal 2]; rolled 7).
        Soldier has 86 hp remaining (93 hp - 7 damage).
      Soldier Basic Attack (standard action, at_will)
        Attacks Ragnarok with 36 vs. 28 AC (1d20+18; rolled 18).
        Hits: 14 damage (2d6+5; rolled 4, 5).
        Ragnarok deflects 5 damage; 9 gets through (5 temp hp - 14 damage).
        Ragnarok has 73 hp remaining (82 hp - 9 damage).
    
  Round 3:
    Ragnarok's turn:
      HP: 73/82; Temp HP: 0; Surges: 14; Surge Value: 22
      AC: 28; Action Points: 0
      Conditions:
        Rain of Steel (stance).
        +1 defense bonus (until end of this turn).
      Griffons Wrath (standard action, encounter)
        Attacks Soldier with 21 vs. 27 AC (1d20+12; rolled 9).
        Misses.
        Griffons Wrath has been expended.
      Shift (move action, at_will)
        Ragnarok gains +1 defense bonus (until end of next turn).
      +1 defense bonus expires.
    Soldier's turn:
      HP: 86/114; Temp HP: 0; Surges: 2; Surge Value: 28
      AC: 27; Action Points: 0
      Rain of Steel:
        Soldier takes 5 damage (1d10[brutal 2]; rolled 5).
        Soldier has 81 hp remaining (86 hp - 5 damage).
      Soldier Basic Attack (standard action, at_will)
        Attacks Ragnarok with 35 vs. 28 AC (1d20+18; rolled 17).
        Hits: 14 damage (2d6+5; rolled 4, 5).
        Ragnarok reacts with Unbreakable (immediate reaction, encounter):
          Damage is reduced to 4 hp (14 hp - 10 hp).
          Unbreakable has been expended.
        Ragnarok has 69 hp remaining (73 hp - 4 damage).
    
  Round 4:
    Ragnarok's turn:
      HP: 69/82; Temp HP: 0; Surges: 14; Surge Value: 22
      AC: 28; Action Points: 0
      Conditions:
        Rain of Steel (stance).
        +1 defense bonus (until end of this turn).
      Brash Strike (standard action, at_will)
        Attacks Soldier with 15 vs. 27 AC (1d20+14; rolled 1).
        Misses.
        Soldier gains Combat Advantage (until start of next turn).
      Shift (move action, at_will)
        Ragnarok gains +1 defense bonus (until end of next turn).
      +1 defense bonus expires.
    Soldier's turn:
      HP: 81/114; Temp HP: 0; Surges: 2; Surge Value: 28
      AC: 27; Action Points: 0
      Rain of Steel:
        Soldier takes 5 damage (1d10[brutal 2]; rolled 2, 5).
        Soldier has 76 hp remaining (81 hp - 5 damage).
      Conditions:
        Combat Advantage (until start of next turn).
      Soldier Basic Attack (standard action, at_will)
        Attacks Ragnarok with 27 vs. 28 AC (1d20+20; rolled 7).
        Misses.
    
  Round 5:
    Ragnarok's turn:
      HP: 69/82; Temp HP: 0; Surges: 14; Surge Value: 22
      AC: 28; Action Points: 0
      Combat Advantage expires.
      Conditions:
        Rain of Steel (stance).
        +1 defense bonus (until end of this turn).
      Shift (move action, at_will)
        Ragnarok gains +1 defense bonus (until end of next turn).
      Brash Strike (standard action, at_will)
        Attacks Soldier with 29 vs. 27 AC (1d20+14; rolled 15).
        Hits: 24 damage (1d10[brutal 2]+15; rolled 9).
        Soldier has 52 hp remaining (76 hp - 24 damage).
        Ragnarok gains 5 temp hp (had 0; applied 5).
        Soldier gains Combat Advantage (until start of next turn).
      +1 defense bonus expires.
    Soldier's turn:
      HP: 52/114; Temp HP: 0; Surges: 2; Surge Value: 28
      AC: 27; Action Points: 0
      Rain of Steel:
        Soldier takes 7 damage (1d10[brutal 2]; rolled 7).
        Soldier has 45 hp remaining (52 hp - 7 damage).
      Conditions:
        Combat Advantage (until start of next turn).
      Soldier Basic Attack (standard action, at_will)
        Attacks Ragnarok with 29 vs. 28 AC (1d20+20; rolled 9).
        Hits: 14 damage (2d6+5; rolled 4, 5).
        Ragnarok deflects 5 damage; 9 gets through (5 temp hp - 14 damage).
        Ragnarok has 60 hp remaining (69 hp - 9 damage).
    
  Round 6:
    Ragnarok's turn:
      HP: 60/82; Temp HP: 0; Surges: 14; Surge Value: 22
      AC: 28; Action Points: 0
      Combat Advantage expires.
      Conditions:
        Rain of Steel (stance).
        +1 defense bonus (until end of this turn).
      Shift (move action, at_will)
        Ragnarok gains +1 defense bonus (until end of next turn).
      Crushing Surge (standard action, at_will)
        Attacks Soldier with 15 vs. 27 AC (1d20+12; rolled 3).
        Misses.
        Ragnarok gains 5 temp hp (had 0; applied 5).
      +1 defense bonus expires.
    Soldier's turn:
      HP: 45/114; Temp HP: 0; Surges: 2; Surge Value: 28
      AC: 27; Action Points: 0
      Rain of Steel:
        Soldier takes 3 damage (1d10[brutal 2]; rolled 3).
        Soldier has 42 hp remaining (45 hp - 3 damage).
      Soldier Basic Attack (standard action, at_will)
        Attacks Ragnarok with 28 vs. 28 AC (1d20+18; rolled 10).
        Hits: 12 damage (2d6+5; rolled 5, 2).
        Ragnarok deflects 5 damage; 7 gets through (5 temp hp - 12 damage).
        Ragnarok has 53 hp remaining (60 hp - 7 damage).
    
  Round 7:
    Ragnarok's turn:
      HP: 53/82; Temp HP: 0; Surges: 14; Surge Value: 22
      AC: 28; Action Points: 0
      Conditions:
        Rain of Steel (stance).
        +1 defense bonus (until end of this turn).
      Shift (move action, at_will)
        Ragnarok gains +1 defense bonus (until end of next turn).
      Brash Strike (standard action, at_will)
        Attacks Soldier with 23 vs. 27 AC (1d20+14; rolled 9).
        Misses.
        Soldier gains Combat Advantage (until start of next turn).
      +1 defense bonus expires.
    Soldier's turn:
      HP: 42/114; Temp HP: 0; Surges: 2; Surge Value: 28
      AC: 27; Action Points: 0
      Rain of Steel:
        Soldier takes 6 damage (1d10[brutal 2]; rolled 6).
        Soldier has 36 hp remaining (42 hp - 6 damage).
      Conditions:
        Combat Advantage (until start of next turn).
      Soldier Basic Attack (standard action, at_will)
        Attacks Ragnarok with 33 vs. 28 AC (1d20+20; rolled 13).
        Hits: 7 damage (2d6+5; rolled 1, 1).
        Ragnarok has 46 hp remaining (53 hp - 7 damage).
    
  Round 8:
    Ragnarok's turn:
      HP: 46/82; Temp HP: 0; Surges: 14; Surge Value: 22
      AC: 28; Action Points: 0
      Combat Advantage expires.
      Conditions:
        Rain of Steel (stance).
        +1 defense bonus (until end of this turn).
      Shift (move action, at_will)
        Ragnarok gains +1 defense bonus (until end of next turn).
      Crushing Blow (standard action, encounter)
        Attacks Soldier with 30 vs. 27 AC (1d20+12; rolled 18).
        Hits: 22 damage (2d10[brutal 2]+15; rolled 4, 3).
        Soldier has 14 hp remaining (36 hp - 22 damage).
        Ragnarok gains 5 temp hp (had 0; applied 5).
        Crushing Blow has been expended.
      +1 defense bonus expires.
    Soldier's turn:
      HP: 14/114; Temp HP: 0; Surges: 2; Surge Value: 28
      AC: 27; Action Points: 0
      Rain of Steel:
        Soldier takes 10 damage (1d10[brutal 2]; rolled 10).
        Soldier has 4 hp remaining (14 hp - 10 damage).
      Soldier Basic Attack (standard action, at_will)
        Attacks Ragnarok with 31 vs. 28 AC (1d20+18; rolled 13).
        Hits: 13 damage (2d6+5; rolled 4, 4).
        Ragnarok deflects 5 damage; 8 gets through (5 temp hp - 13 damage).
        Ragnarok has 38 hp remaining (46 hp - 8 damage).
    
  Round 9:
    Ragnarok's turn:
      HP: 38/82; Temp HP: 0; Surges: 14; Surge Value: 22
      AC: 28; Action Points: 0
      Conditions:
        Rain of Steel (stance).
        +1 defense bonus (until end of this turn).
      Brash Strike (standard action, at_will)
        Attacks Soldier with 22 vs. 27 AC (1d20+14; rolled 8).
        Misses.
        Soldier gains Combat Advantage (until start of next turn).
      Second Wind (minor action, encounter)
        Ragnarok gains +1 defense bonus (until end of next turn).
        Ragnarok spends a healing surge (13 remaining).
        Ragnarok heals 22 hp (38 hp -> 60 hp; 0 hp wasted).
        Ragnarok gains +2 defense bonus (until end of next turn).
        Second Wind has been expended.
      Shift (move action, at_will)
        Ragnarok gains +1 defense bonus (until end of next turn).
      +1 defense bonus expires.
    Soldier's turn:
      HP: 4/114; Temp HP: 0; Surges: 2; Surge Value: 28
      AC: 27; Action Points: 0
      Rain of Steel:
        Soldier takes 10 damage (1d10[brutal 2]; rolled 10).
        Soldier has -6 hp remaining (4 hp - 10 damage).
      Conditions:
        Combat Advantage (until start of next turn).
    Soldier has died!
    
  Heroes win!
  Ragnarok takes a short rest.
    Ragnarok has 60 hp; wants at least 71 hp (maximum is 82 hp).
      Ragnarok spends a healing surge (12 remaining).
      Ragnarok heals 22 hp (60 hp -> 82 hp; 0 hp wasted).
    Powers recharge:
      Distracting Spate recharges.
      Crushing Blow recharges.
      Unbreakable recharges.
      Griffons Wrath recharges.
      Spend Action Point recharges.
      Second Wind recharges.
    Conditions expire:
      Rain of steel expires.
      +1 defense bonus expires.
      +2 defense bonus expires.
      +1 defense bonus expires.
  
FIGHT #2: Level 8 Ragnarok VS. Level 8 Soldier
  Roll initiative!
    Ragnarok rolls 12 initiative (1d20+5; rolled 7).
    Soldier rolls 22 initiative (1d20+9; rolled 13).
    Initiative order: 
      Soldier
      Ragnarok
  
  Round 1:
    Soldier's turn:
      HP: 89/89; Temp HP: 0; Surges: 1; Surge Value: 22
      AC: 24; Action Points: 0
      Soldier Encounter Attack (standard action, encounter)
        Attacks Ragnarok with 22 vs. 27 AC (1d20+15; rolled 7).
        Misses.
        Soldier Encounter Attack has been expended.
    Ragnarok's turn:
      HP: 82/82; Temp HP: 0; Surges: 12; Surge Value: 22
      AC: 27; Action Points: 0
      Crushing Blow (standard action, encounter)
        Attacks Soldier with 31 vs. 24 AC (1d20+12; rolled 19).
        Hits: 30 damage (2d10[brutal 2]+15; rolled 8, 7).
        Soldier has 59 hp remaining (89 hp - 30 damage).
        Ragnarok gains 5 temp hp (had 0; applied 5).
        Crushing Blow has been expended.
      Shift (move action, at_will)
        Ragnarok gains +1 defense bonus (until end of next turn).
    
  Round 2:
    Soldier's turn:
      HP: 59/89; Temp HP: 0; Surges: 1; Surge Value: 22
      AC: 24; Action Points: 0
      Soldier Basic Attack (standard action, at_will)
        Attacks Ragnarok with 22 vs. 28 AC (1d20+15; rolled 7).
        Misses.
    Ragnarok's turn:
      HP: 82/82; Temp HP: 5; Surges: 12; Surge Value: 22
      AC: 28; Action Points: 0
      Conditions:
        +1 defense bonus (until end of this turn).
      Griffons Wrath (standard action, encounter)
        Attacks Soldier with 14 vs. 24 AC (1d20+12; rolled 2).
        Misses.
        Griffons Wrath has been expended.
      Shift (move action, at_will)
        Ragnarok gains +1 defense bonus (until end of next turn).
      +1 defense bonus expires.
    
  Round 3:
    Soldier's turn:
      HP: 59/89; Temp HP: 0; Surges: 1; Surge Value: 22
      AC: 24; Action Points: 0
      Soldier Basic Attack (standard action, at_will)
        Attacks Ragnarok with 31 vs. 28 AC (1d20+15; rolled 16).
        Hits: 11 damage (2d6+5; rolled 2, 4).
        Ragnarok deflects 5 damage; 6 gets through (5 temp hp - 11 damage).
        Ragnarok has 76 hp remaining (82 hp - 6 damage).
    Ragnarok's turn:
      HP: 76/82; Temp HP: 0; Surges: 12; Surge Value: 22
      AC: 28; Action Points: 0
      Conditions:
        +1 defense bonus (until end of this turn).
      Distracting Spate (standard action, encounter)
        Attacks Soldier with 18 vs. 24 AC (1d20+12; rolled 6).
        Misses.
        Distracting Spate has been expended.
      Shift (move action, at_will)
        Ragnarok gains +1 defense bonus (until end of next turn).
      +1 defense bonus expires.
    
  Round 4:
    Soldier's turn:
      HP: 59/89; Temp HP: 0; Surges: 1; Surge Value: 22
      AC: 24; Action Points: 0
      Soldier Basic Attack (standard action, at_will)
        Attacks Ragnarok with 18 vs. 28 AC (1d20+15; rolled 3).
        Misses.
    Ragnarok's turn:
      HP: 76/82; Temp HP: 0; Surges: 12; Surge Value: 22
      AC: 28; Action Points: 0
      Conditions:
        +1 defense bonus (until end of this turn).
      Shift (move action, at_will)
        Ragnarok gains +1 defense bonus (until end of next turn).
      Brash Strike (standard action, at_will)
        Attacks Soldier with 21 vs. 24 AC (1d20+14; rolled 7).
        Misses.
        Soldier gains Combat Advantage (until start of next turn).
      +1 defense bonus expires.
    
  Round 5:
    Soldier's turn:
      HP: 59/89; Temp HP: 0; Surges: 1; Surge Value: 22
      AC: 24; Action Points: 0
      Conditions:
        Combat Advantage (until start of next turn).
      Soldier Basic Attack (standard action, at_will)
        Attacks Ragnarok with 18 vs. 28 AC (1d20+17; rolled 1).
        Misses.
    Ragnarok's turn:
      HP: 76/82; Temp HP: 0; Surges: 12; Surge Value: 22
      AC: 28; Action Points: 0
      Combat Advantage expires.
      Conditions:
        +1 defense bonus (until end of this turn).
      Crushing Surge (standard action, at_will)
        Attacks Soldier with 27 vs. 24 AC (1d20+12; rolled 15).
        Hits: 16 damage (1d10[brutal 2]+10; rolled 1, 1, 6).
        Soldier has 43 hp remaining (59 hp - 16 damage).
        Ragnarok gains 12 temp hp (had 0; applied 12).
      Shift (move action, at_will)
        Ragnarok gains +1 defense bonus (until end of next turn).
      +1 defense bonus expires.
    
  Round 6:
    Soldier's turn:
      HP: 43/89; Temp HP: 0; Surges: 1; Surge Value: 22
      AC: 24; Action Points: 0
      Soldier Basic Attack (standard action, at_will)
        Attacks Ragnarok with 34 vs. 28 AC (1d20+15; rolled 19).
        Hits: 13 damage (2d6+5; rolled 4, 4).
        Ragnarok deflects 12 damage; 1 gets through (12 temp hp - 13 damage).
        Ragnarok has 75 hp remaining (76 hp - 1 damage).
    Ragnarok's turn:
      HP: 75/82; Temp HP: 0; Surges: 12; Surge Value: 22
      AC: 28; Action Points: 0
      Conditions:
        +1 defense bonus (until end of this turn).
      Shift (move action, at_will)
        Ragnarok gains +1 defense bonus (until end of next turn).
      Crushing Surge (standard action, at_will)
        Attacks Soldier with 14 vs. 24 AC (1d20+12; rolled 2).
        Misses.
        Ragnarok gains 5 temp hp (had 0; applied 5).
      +1 defense bonus expires.
    
  Round 7:
    Soldier's turn:
      HP: 43/89; Temp HP: 0; Surges: 1; Surge Value: 22
      AC: 24; Action Points: 0
      Soldier Basic Attack (standard action, at_will)
        Attacks Ragnarok with 18 vs. 28 AC (1d20+15; rolled 3).
        Misses.
    Ragnarok's turn:
      HP: 75/82; Temp HP: 5; Surges: 12; Surge Value: 22
      AC: 28; Action Points: 0
      Conditions:
        +1 defense bonus (until end of this turn).
      Brash Strike (standard action, at_will)
        Attacks Soldier with 19 vs. 24 AC (1d20+14; rolled 5).
        Misses.
        Soldier gains Combat Advantage (until start of next turn).
      Shift (move action, at_will)
        Ragnarok gains +1 defense bonus (until end of next turn).
      +1 defense bonus expires.
    
  Round 8:
    Soldier's turn:
      HP: 43/89; Temp HP: 0; Surges: 1; Surge Value: 22
      AC: 24; Action Points: 0
      Conditions:
        Combat Advantage (until start of next turn).
      Soldier Basic Attack (standard action, at_will)
        Attacks Ragnarok with 34 vs. 28 AC (1d20+17; rolled 17).
        Hits: 13 damage (2d6+5; rolled 4, 4).
        Ragnarok deflects 5 damage; 8 gets through (5 temp hp - 13 damage).
        Ragnarok has 67 hp remaining (75 hp - 8 damage).
    Ragnarok's turn:
      HP: 67/82; Temp HP: 0; Surges: 12; Surge Value: 22
      AC: 28; Action Points: 0
      Combat Advantage expires.
      Conditions:
        +1 defense bonus (until end of this turn).
      Crushing Surge (standard action, at_will)
        Attacks Soldier with 27 vs. 24 AC (1d20+12; rolled 15).
        Hits: 15 damage (1d10[brutal 2]+10; rolled 5).
        Soldier has 28 hp remaining (43 hp - 15 damage).
        Ragnarok gains 12 temp hp (had 0; applied 12).
      Shift (move action, at_will)
        Ragnarok gains +1 defense bonus (until end of next turn).
      +1 defense bonus expires.
    
  Round 9:
    Soldier's turn:
      HP: 28/89; Temp HP: 0; Surges: 1; Surge Value: 22
      AC: 24; Action Points: 0
      Soldier Basic Attack (standard action, at_will)
        Attacks Ragnarok with 34 vs. 28 AC (1d20+15; rolled 19).
        Hits: 14 damage (2d6+5; rolled 3, 6).
        Ragnarok deflects 12 damage; 2 gets through (12 temp hp - 14 damage).
        Ragnarok has 65 hp remaining (67 hp - 2 damage).
    Ragnarok's turn:
      HP: 65/82; Temp HP: 0; Surges: 12; Surge Value: 22
      AC: 28; Action Points: 0
      Conditions:
        +1 defense bonus (until end of this turn).
      Shift (move action, at_will)
        Ragnarok gains +1 defense bonus (until end of next turn).
      Crushing Surge (standard action, at_will)
        Attacks Soldier with 17 vs. 24 AC (1d20+12; rolled 5).
        Misses.
        Ragnarok gains 5 temp hp (had 0; applied 5).
      +1 defense bonus expires.
    
  Round 10:
    Soldier's turn:
      HP: 28/89; Temp HP: 0; Surges: 1; Surge Value: 22
      AC: 24; Action Points: 0
      Soldier Basic Attack (standard action, at_will)
        Attacks Ragnarok with 26 vs. 28 AC (1d20+15; rolled 11).
        Misses.
    Ragnarok's turn:
      HP: 65/82; Temp HP: 5; Surges: 12; Surge Value: 22
      AC: 28; Action Points: 0
      Conditions:
        +1 defense bonus (until end of this turn).
      Shift (move action, at_will)
        Ragnarok gains +1 defense bonus (until end of next turn).
      Brash Strike (standard action, at_will)
        Attacks Soldier with 34 vs. 24 AC (1d20+14; rolled 20).
        Crits: 35 damage (1d10[brutal 2, max]+15 + 1d12; rolled max + 10).
        Soldier has -7 hp remaining (28 hp - 35 damage).
        Ragnarok gains 0 temp hp (had 5; applied 5).
        Soldier gains Combat Advantage (until start of next turn).
      +1 defense bonus expires.
    Soldier has died!
    
  Heroes win!
  Ragnarok takes a short rest.
    Ragnarok has 65 hp; wants at least 71 hp (maximum is 82 hp).
      Ragnarok spends a healing surge (11 remaining).
      Ragnarok heals 22 hp (65 hp -> 82 hp; 5 hp wasted).
    Temporary hit points expire.
    Powers recharge:
      Distracting Spate recharges.
      Crushing Blow recharges.
      Griffons Wrath recharges.
    Conditions expire:
      +1 defense bonus expires.
    Milestone:
      Ragnarok gains an action point.
      Meliorating Layered Plate Armor +2: enhancement increases to +3.
  
FIGHT #3: Level 8 Ragnarok VS. Level 10 Soldier
  Roll initiative!
    Ragnarok rolls 7 initiative (1d20+5; rolled 2).
    Soldier rolls 22 initiative (1d20+11; rolled 11).
    Initiative order: 
      Soldier
      Ragnarok
  
  Round 1:
    Soldier's turn:
      HP: 106/106; Temp HP: 0; Surges: 1; Surge Value: 26
      AC: 26; Action Points: 0
      Soldier Basic Attack (standard action, at_will)
        Attacks Ragnarok with 30 vs. 28 AC (1d20+17; rolled 13).
        Hits: 15 damage (2d6+5; rolled 5, 5).
        Ragnarok reacts with Unbreakable (immediate reaction, encounter):
          Damage is reduced to 5 hp (15 hp - 10 hp).
          Unbreakable has been expended.
        Ragnarok has 77 hp remaining (82 hp - 5 damage).
    Ragnarok's turn:
      HP: 77/82; Temp HP: 0; Surges: 11; Surge Value: 22
      AC: 28; Action Points: 1
      Brash Strike (standard action, at_will)
        Attacks Soldier with 18 vs. 26 AC (1d20+14; rolled 4).
        Misses.
        Soldier gains Combat Advantage (until start of next turn).
      Spend Action Point (free action, encounter)
        Ragnarok spends an action point (0 remaining).
        Ragnarok gains a standard action.
        Spend Action Point has been expended.
      Shift (move action, at_will)
        Ragnarok gains +1 defense bonus (until end of next turn).
      Crushing Blow (standard action, encounter)
        Attacks Soldier with 28 vs. 26 AC (1d20+12; rolled 16).
        Hits: 30 damage (2d10[brutal 2]+15; rolled 8, 7).
        Soldier has 76 hp remaining (106 hp - 30 damage).
        Ragnarok gains 5 temp hp (had 0; applied 5).
        Crushing Blow has been expended.
    
  Round 2:
    Soldier's turn:
      HP: 76/106; Temp HP: 0; Surges: 1; Surge Value: 26
      AC: 26; Action Points: 0
      Conditions:
        Combat Advantage (until start of next turn).
      Soldier Encounter Attack (standard action, encounter)
        Attacks Ragnarok with 36 vs. 29 AC (1d20+19; rolled 17).
        Hits: 23 damage (4d8+5; rolled 8, 5, 4, 1).
        Ragnarok deflects 5 damage; 18 gets through (5 temp hp - 23 damage).
        Ragnarok has 59 hp remaining (77 hp - 18 damage).
        Soldier Encounter Attack has been expended.
    Ragnarok's turn:
      HP: 59/82; Temp HP: 0; Surges: 11; Surge Value: 22
      AC: 29; Action Points: 0
      Combat Advantage expires.
      Conditions:
        +1 defense bonus (until end of this turn).
      Crushing Surge (standard action, at_will)
        Attacks Soldier with 25 vs. 26 AC (1d20+12; rolled 13).
        Misses.
        Ragnarok gains 5 temp hp (had 0; applied 5).
      Shift (move action, at_will)
        Ragnarok gains +1 defense bonus (until end of next turn).
      +1 defense bonus expires.
    
  Round 3:
    Soldier's turn:
      HP: 76/106; Temp HP: 0; Surges: 1; Surge Value: 26
      AC: 26; Action Points: 0
      Soldier Basic Attack (standard action, at_will)
        Attacks Ragnarok with 25 vs. 29 AC (1d20+17; rolled 8).
        Misses.
    Ragnarok's turn:
      HP: 59/82; Temp HP: 5; Surges: 11; Surge Value: 22
      AC: 29; Action Points: 0
      Conditions:
        +1 defense bonus (until end of this turn).
      Distracting Spate (standard action, encounter)
        Attacks Soldier with 19 vs. 26 AC (1d20+12; rolled 7).
        Misses.
        Distracting Spate has been expended.
      Shift (move action, at_will)
        Ragnarok gains +1 defense bonus (until end of next turn).
      +1 defense bonus expires.
    
  Round 4:
    Soldier's turn:
      HP: 76/106; Temp HP: 0; Surges: 1; Surge Value: 26
      AC: 26; Action Points: 0
      Soldier Basic Attack (standard action, at_will)
        Attacks Ragnarok with 35 vs. 29 AC (1d20+17; rolled 18).
        Hits: 12 damage (2d6+5; rolled 6, 1).
        Ragnarok deflects 5 damage; 7 gets through (5 temp hp - 12 damage).
        Ragnarok has 52 hp remaining (59 hp - 7 damage).
    Ragnarok's turn:
      HP: 52/82; Temp HP: 0; Surges: 11; Surge Value: 22
      AC: 29; Action Points: 0
      Conditions:
        +1 defense bonus (until end of this turn).
      Shift (move action, at_will)
        Ragnarok gains +1 defense bonus (until end of next turn).
      Crushing Surge (standard action, at_will)
        Attacks Soldier with 21 vs. 26 AC (1d20+12; rolled 9).
        Misses.
        Ragnarok gains 5 temp hp (had 0; applied 5).
      +1 defense bonus expires.
    
  Round 5:
    Soldier's turn:
      HP: 76/106; Temp HP: 0; Surges: 1; Surge Value: 26
      AC: 26; Action Points: 0
      Soldier Basic Attack (standard action, at_will)
        Attacks Ragnarok with 29 vs. 29 AC (1d20+17; rolled 12).
        Hits: 11 damage (2d6+5; rolled 2, 4).
        Ragnarok deflects 5 damage; 6 gets through (5 temp hp - 11 damage).
        Ragnarok has 46 hp remaining (52 hp - 6 damage).
    Ragnarok's turn:
      HP: 46/82; Temp HP: 0; Surges: 11; Surge Value: 22
      AC: 29; Action Points: 0
      Conditions:
        +1 defense bonus (until end of this turn).
      Griffons Wrath (standard action, encounter)
        Attacks Soldier with 27 vs. 26 AC (1d20+12; rolled 15).
        Hits: 21 damage (2d10[brutal 2]+10; rolled 4, 7).
        Soldier has 55 hp remaining (76 hp - 21 damage).
        Ragnarok gains 5 temp hp (had 0; applied 5).
        Soldier gains -2 AC penalty (until end of Ragnarok's next turn).
        Griffons Wrath has been expended.
      Shift (move action, at_will)
        Ragnarok gains +1 defense bonus (until end of next turn).
      +1 defense bonus expires.
    
  Round 6:
    Soldier's turn:
      HP: 55/106; Temp HP: 0; Surges: 1; Surge Value: 26
      AC: 24; Action Points: 0
      Conditions:
        -2 AC penalty (until end of Ragnarok's next turn).
      Soldier Basic Attack (standard action, at_will)
        Attacks Ragnarok with 36 vs. 29 AC (1d20+17; rolled 19).
        Hits: 10 damage (2d6+5; rolled 2, 3).
        Ragnarok deflects 5 damage; 5 gets through (5 temp hp - 10 damage).
        Ragnarok has 41 hp remaining (46 hp - 5 damage).
    Ragnarok's turn:
      HP: 41/82; Temp HP: 0; Surges: 11; Surge Value: 22
      AC: 29; Action Points: 0
      Conditions:
        +1 defense bonus (until end of this turn).
      Crushing Surge (standard action, at_will)
        Attacks Soldier with 15 vs. 24 AC (1d20+12; rolled 3).
        Misses.
        Ragnarok gains 5 temp hp (had 0; applied 5).
      Second Wind (minor action, encounter)
        Ragnarok gains +1 defense bonus (until end of next turn).
        Ragnarok spends a healing surge (10 remaining).
        Ragnarok heals 22 hp (41 hp -> 63 hp; 0 hp wasted).
        Ragnarok gains +2 defense bonus (until end of next turn).
        Second Wind has been expended.
      Shift (move action, at_will)
        Ragnarok gains +1 defense bonus (until end of next turn).
      +1 defense bonus expires.
      -2 AC penalty expires.
    
  Round 7:
    Soldier's turn:
      HP: 55/106; Temp HP: 0; Surges: 1; Surge Value: 26
      AC: 26; Action Points: 0
      Soldier Basic Attack (standard action, at_will)
        Attacks Ragnarok with 37 vs. 32 AC (1d20+17; rolled 20).
        Crits: 17 damage (2d6[max]+5; rolled max).
        Ragnarok deflects 5 damage; 12 gets through (5 temp hp - 17 damage).
        Ragnarok has 51 hp remaining (63 hp - 12 damage).
    Ragnarok's turn:
      HP: 51/82; Temp HP: 0; Surges: 10; Surge Value: 22
      AC: 32; Action Points: 0
      Conditions:
        +1 defense bonus (until end of this turn).
        +2 defense bonus (until end of this turn).
        +1 defense bonus (until end of this turn).
      Brash Strike (standard action, at_will)
        Attacks Soldier with 23 vs. 26 AC (1d20+14; rolled 9).
        Misses.
        Soldier gains Combat Advantage (until start of next turn).
      Shift (move action, at_will)
        Ragnarok gains +1 defense bonus (until end of next turn).
      +1 defense bonus expires.
      +2 defense bonus expires.
      +1 defense bonus expires.
    
  Round 8:
    Soldier's turn:
      HP: 55/106; Temp HP: 0; Surges: 1; Surge Value: 26
      AC: 26; Action Points: 0
      Conditions:
        Combat Advantage (until start of next turn).
      Soldier Basic Attack (standard action, at_will)
        Attacks Ragnarok with 26 vs. 29 AC (1d20+19; rolled 7).
        Misses.
    Ragnarok's turn:
      HP: 51/82; Temp HP: 0; Surges: 10; Surge Value: 22
      AC: 29; Action Points: 0
      Combat Advantage expires.
      Conditions:
        +1 defense bonus (until end of this turn).
      Shift (move action, at_will)
        Ragnarok gains +1 defense bonus (until end of next turn).
      Crushing Surge (standard action, at_will)
        Attacks Soldier with 19 vs. 26 AC (1d20+12; rolled 7).
        Misses.
        Ragnarok gains 5 temp hp (had 0; applied 5).
      +1 defense bonus expires.
    
  Round 9:
    Soldier's turn:
      HP: 55/106; Temp HP: 0; Surges: 1; Surge Value: 26
      AC: 26; Action Points: 0
      Soldier Basic Attack (standard action, at_will)
        Attacks Ragnarok with 27 vs. 29 AC (1d20+17; rolled 10).
        Misses.
    Ragnarok's turn:
      HP: 51/82; Temp HP: 5; Surges: 10; Surge Value: 22
      AC: 29; Action Points: 0
      Conditions:
        +1 defense bonus (until end of this turn).
      Shift (move action, at_will)
        Ragnarok gains +1 defense bonus (until end of next turn).
      Brash Strike (standard action, at_will)
        Attacks Soldier with 28 vs. 26 AC (1d20+14; rolled 14).
        Hits: 24 damage (1d10[brutal 2]+15; rolled 9).
        Soldier has 31 hp remaining (55 hp - 24 damage).
        Ragnarok gains 0 temp hp (had 5; applied 5).
        Soldier gains Combat Advantage (until start of next turn).
      +1 defense bonus expires.
    
  Round 10:
    Soldier's turn:
      HP: 31/106; Temp HP: 0; Surges: 1; Surge Value: 26
      AC: 26; Action Points: 0
      Conditions:
        Combat Advantage (until start of next turn).
      Soldier Basic Attack (standard action, at_will)
        Attacks Ragnarok with 31 vs. 29 AC (1d20+19; rolled 12).
        Hits: 15 damage (2d6+5; rolled 6, 4).
        Ragnarok deflects 5 damage; 10 gets through (5 temp hp - 15 damage).
        Ragnarok has 41 hp remaining (51 hp - 10 damage).
    Ragnarok's turn:
      HP: 41/82; Temp HP: 0; Surges: 10; Surge Value: 22
      AC: 29; Action Points: 0
      Combat Advantage expires.
      Conditions:
        +1 defense bonus (until end of this turn).
      Shift (move action, at_will)
        Ragnarok gains +1 defense bonus (until end of next turn).
      Crushing Surge (standard action, at_will)
        Attacks Soldier with 17 vs. 26 AC (1d20+12; rolled 5).
        Misses.
        Ragnarok gains 5 temp hp (had 0; applied 5).
      Boundless Endurance (minor action, daily)
        Ragnarok gains regen 7 hp when bloodied (stance).
        Boundless Endurance has been expended.
      +1 defense bonus expires.
    
  Round 11:
    Soldier's turn:
      HP: 31/106; Temp HP: 0; Surges: 1; Surge Value: 26
      AC: 26; Action Points: 0
      Soldier Basic Attack (standard action, at_will)
        Attacks Ragnarok with 33 vs. 29 AC (1d20+17; rolled 16).
        Hits: 15 damage (2d6+5; rolled 5, 5).
        Ragnarok deflects 5 damage; 10 gets through (5 temp hp - 15 damage).
        Ragnarok has 31 hp remaining (41 hp - 10 damage).
    Ragnarok's turn:
      HP: 31/82; Temp HP: 0; Surges: 10; Surge Value: 22
      AC: 29; Action Points: 0
      Conditions:
        +1 defense bonus (until end of this turn).
        regen 7 hp when bloodied (stance).
      Ragnarok heals 7 hp (31 hp -> 38 hp; 0 hp wasted).
      Crushing Surge (standard action, at_will)
        Attacks Soldier with 23 vs. 26 AC (1d20+12; rolled 11).
        Misses.
        Ragnarok gains 5 temp hp (had 0; applied 5).
      Shift (move action, at_will)
        Ragnarok gains +1 defense bonus (until end of next turn).
      +1 defense bonus expires.
    
  Round 12:
    Soldier's turn:
      HP: 31/106; Temp HP: 0; Surges: 1; Surge Value: 26
      AC: 26; Action Points: 0
      Soldier Basic Attack (standard action, at_will)
        Attacks Ragnarok with 34 vs. 29 AC (1d20+17; rolled 17).
        Hits: 7 damage (2d6+5; rolled 1, 1).
        Ragnarok deflects 5 damage; 2 gets through (5 temp hp - 7 damage).
        Ragnarok has 36 hp remaining (38 hp - 2 damage).
    Ragnarok's turn:
      HP: 36/82; Temp HP: 0; Surges: 10; Surge Value: 22
      AC: 29; Action Points: 0
      Conditions:
        regen 7 hp when bloodied (stance).
        +1 defense bonus (until end of this turn).
      Ragnarok heals 7 hp (36 hp -> 43 hp; 0 hp wasted).
      Brash Strike (standard action, at_will)
        Attacks Soldier with 21 vs. 26 AC (1d20+14; rolled 7).
        Misses.
        Soldier gains Combat Advantage (until start of next turn).
      Shift (move action, at_will)
        Ragnarok gains +1 defense bonus (until end of next turn).
      +1 defense bonus expires.
    
  Round 13:
    Soldier's turn:
      HP: 31/106; Temp HP: 0; Surges: 1; Surge Value: 26
      AC: 26; Action Points: 0
      Conditions:
        Combat Advantage (until start of next turn).
      Soldier Basic Attack (standard action, at_will)
        Attacks Ragnarok with 33 vs. 29 AC (1d20+19; rolled 14).
        Hits: 13 damage (2d6+5; rolled 2, 6).
        Ragnarok has 30 hp remaining (43 hp - 13 damage).
    Ragnarok's turn:
      HP: 30/82; Temp HP: 0; Surges: 10; Surge Value: 22
      AC: 29; Action Points: 0
      Combat Advantage expires.
      Conditions:
        regen 7 hp when bloodied (stance).
        +1 defense bonus (until end of this turn).
      Ragnarok heals 7 hp (30 hp -> 37 hp; 0 hp wasted).
      Shift (move action, at_will)
        Ragnarok gains +1 defense bonus (until end of next turn).
      Crushing Surge (standard action, at_will)
        Attacks Soldier with 17 vs. 26 AC (1d20+12; rolled 5).
        Misses.
        Ragnarok gains 5 temp hp (had 0; applied 5).
      +1 defense bonus expires.
    
  Round 14:
    Soldier's turn:
      HP: 31/106; Temp HP: 0; Surges: 1; Surge Value: 26
      AC: 26; Action Points: 0
      Soldier Basic Attack (standard action, at_will)
        Attacks Ragnarok with 25 vs. 29 AC (1d20+17; rolled 8).
        Misses.
    Ragnarok's turn:
      HP: 37/82; Temp HP: 5; Surges: 10; Surge Value: 22
      AC: 29; Action Points: 0
      Conditions:
        regen 7 hp when bloodied (stance).
        +1 defense bonus (until end of this turn).
      Ragnarok heals 7 hp (37 hp -> 44 hp; 0 hp wasted).
      Shift (move action, at_will)
        Ragnarok gains +1 defense bonus (until end of next turn).
      Brash Strike (standard action, at_will)
        Attacks Soldier with 27 vs. 26 AC (1d20+14; rolled 13).
        Hits: 18 damage (1d10[brutal 2]+15; rolled 3).
        Soldier has 13 hp remaining (31 hp - 18 damage).
        Ragnarok gains 0 temp hp (had 5; applied 5).
        Soldier gains Combat Advantage (until start of next turn).
      +1 defense bonus expires.
    
  Round 15:
    Soldier's turn:
      HP: 13/106; Temp HP: 0; Surges: 1; Surge Value: 26
      AC: 26; Action Points: 0
      Conditions:
        Combat Advantage (until start of next turn).
      Soldier Basic Attack (standard action, at_will)
        Attacks Ragnarok with 38 vs. 29 AC (1d20+19; rolled 19).
        Hits: 12 damage (2d6+5; rolled 4, 3).
        Ragnarok deflects 5 damage; 7 gets through (5 temp hp - 12 damage).
        Ragnarok has 37 hp remaining (44 hp - 7 damage).
    Ragnarok's turn:
      HP: 37/82; Temp HP: 0; Surges: 10; Surge Value: 22
      AC: 29; Action Points: 0
      Combat Advantage expires.
      Conditions:
        regen 7 hp when bloodied (stance).
        +1 defense bonus (until end of this turn).
      Ragnarok heals 7 hp (37 hp -> 44 hp; 0 hp wasted).
      Shift (move action, at_will)
        Ragnarok gains +1 defense bonus (until end of next turn).
      Crushing Surge (standard action, at_will)
        Attacks Soldier with 18 vs. 26 AC (1d20+12; rolled 6).
        Misses.
        Ragnarok gains 5 temp hp (had 0; applied 5).
      +1 defense bonus expires.
    
  Round 16:
    Soldier's turn:
      HP: 13/106; Temp HP: 0; Surges: 1; Surge Value: 26
      AC: 26; Action Points: 0
      Soldier Basic Attack (standard action, at_will)
        Attacks Ragnarok with 24 vs. 29 AC (1d20+17; rolled 7).
        Misses.
    Ragnarok's turn:
      HP: 44/82; Temp HP: 5; Surges: 10; Surge Value: 22
      AC: 29; Action Points: 0
      Conditions:
        regen 7 hp when bloodied (stance).
        +1 defense bonus (until end of this turn).
      Shift (move action, at_will)
        Ragnarok gains +1 defense bonus (until end of next turn).
      Brash Strike (standard action, at_will)
        Attacks Soldier with 18 vs. 26 AC (1d20+14; rolled 4).
        Misses.
        Soldier gains Combat Advantage (until start of next turn).
      +1 defense bonus expires.
    
  Round 17:
    Soldier's turn:
      HP: 13/106; Temp HP: 0; Surges: 1; Surge Value: 26
      AC: 26; Action Points: 0
      Conditions:
        Combat Advantage (until start of next turn).
      Soldier Basic Attack (standard action, at_will)
        Attacks Ragnarok with 35 vs. 29 AC (1d20+19; rolled 16).
        Hits: 17 damage (2d6+5; rolled 6, 6).
        Ragnarok deflects 5 damage; 12 gets through (5 temp hp - 17 damage).
        Ragnarok has 32 hp remaining (44 hp - 12 damage).
    Ragnarok's turn:
      HP: 32/82; Temp HP: 0; Surges: 10; Surge Value: 22
      AC: 29; Action Points: 0
      Combat Advantage expires.
      Conditions:
        regen 7 hp when bloodied (stance).
        +1 defense bonus (until end of this turn).
      Ragnarok heals 7 hp (32 hp -> 39 hp; 0 hp wasted).
      Brash Strike (standard action, at_will)
        Attacks Soldier with 29 vs. 26 AC (1d20+14; rolled 15).
        Hits: 24 damage (1d10[brutal 2]+15; rolled 9).
        Soldier has -11 hp remaining (13 hp - 24 damage).
        Ragnarok gains 5 temp hp (had 0; applied 5).
        Soldier gains Combat Advantage (until start of next turn).
      +1 defense bonus expires.
    Soldier has died!
    
  Heroes win!
  Ragnarok takes a short rest.
    Ragnarok has 39 hp; wants at least 71 hp (maximum is 82 hp).
      Ragnarok spends a healing surge (9 remaining).
      Ragnarok heals 22 hp (39 hp -> 61 hp; 0 hp wasted).
      Ragnarok spends a healing surge (8 remaining).
      Ragnarok heals 22 hp (61 hp -> 82 hp; 1 hp wasted).
    Temporary hit points expire.
    Powers recharge:
      Distracting Spate recharges.
      Crushing Blow recharges.
      Unbreakable recharges.
      Griffons Wrath recharges.
      Spend Action Point recharges.
      Second Wind recharges.
    Conditions expire:
      Regen 7 hp when bloodied expires.
  
FIGHT #4: Level 8 Ragnarok VS. Level 8 Soldier
  Roll initiative!
    Ragnarok rolls 18 initiative (1d20+5; rolled 13).
    Soldier rolls 14 initiative (1d20+9; rolled 5).
    Initiative order: 
      Ragnarok
      Soldier
  
  Round 1:
    Ragnarok's turn:
      HP: 82/82; Temp HP: 0; Surges: 8; Surge Value: 22
      AC: 28; Action Points: 0
      Crushing Blow (standard action, encounter)
        Attacks Soldier with 25 vs. 24 AC (1d20+12; rolled 13).
        Hits: 34 damage (2d10[brutal 2]+15; rolled 10, 9).
        Soldier has 55 hp remaining (89 hp - 34 damage).
        Ragnarok gains 5 temp hp (had 0; applied 5).
        Crushing Blow has been expended.
      Shift (move action, at_will)
        Ragnarok gains +1 defense bonus (until end of next turn).
    Soldier's turn:
      HP: 55/89; Temp HP: 0; Surges: 1; Surge Value: 22
      AC: 24; Action Points: 0
      Soldier Encounter Attack (standard action, encounter)
        Attacks Ragnarok with 20 vs. 29 AC (1d20+15; rolled 5).
        Misses.
        Soldier Encounter Attack has been expended.
    
  Round 2:
    Ragnarok's turn:
      HP: 82/82; Temp HP: 5; Surges: 8; Surge Value: 22
      AC: 29; Action Points: 0
      Conditions:
        +1 defense bonus (until end of this turn).
      Griffons Wrath (standard action, encounter)
        Attacks Soldier with 20 vs. 24 AC (1d20+12; rolled 8).
        Misses.
        Griffons Wrath has been expended.
      Shift (move action, at_will)
        Ragnarok gains +1 defense bonus (until end of next turn).
      +1 defense bonus expires.
    Soldier's turn:
      HP: 55/89; Temp HP: 0; Surges: 1; Surge Value: 22
      AC: 24; Action Points: 0
      Soldier Basic Attack (standard action, at_will)
        Attacks Ragnarok with 21 vs. 29 AC (1d20+15; rolled 6).
        Misses.
    
  Round 3:
    Ragnarok's turn:
      HP: 82/82; Temp HP: 5; Surges: 8; Surge Value: 22
      AC: 29; Action Points: 0
      Conditions:
        +1 defense bonus (until end of this turn).
      Brash Strike (standard action, at_will)
        Attacks Soldier with 15 vs. 24 AC (1d20+14; rolled 1).
        Misses.
        Soldier gains Combat Advantage (until start of next turn).
      Shift (move action, at_will)
        Ragnarok gains +1 defense bonus (until end of next turn).
      +1 defense bonus expires.
    Soldier's turn:
      HP: 55/89; Temp HP: 0; Surges: 1; Surge Value: 22
      AC: 24; Action Points: 0
      Conditions:
        Combat Advantage (until start of next turn).
      Soldier Basic Attack (standard action, at_will)
        Attacks Ragnarok with 21 vs. 29 AC (1d20+17; rolled 4).
        Misses.
    
  Round 4:
    Ragnarok's turn:
      HP: 82/82; Temp HP: 5; Surges: 8; Surge Value: 22
      AC: 29; Action Points: 0
      Combat Advantage expires.
      Conditions:
        +1 defense bonus (until end of this turn).
      Shift (move action, at_will)
        Ragnarok gains +1 defense bonus (until end of next turn).
      Brash Strike (standard action, at_will)
        Attacks Soldier with 29 vs. 24 AC (1d20+14; rolled 15).
        Hits: 22 damage (1d10[brutal 2]+15; rolled 2, 7).
        Soldier has 33 hp remaining (55 hp - 22 damage).
        Ragnarok gains 0 temp hp (had 5; applied 5).
        Soldier gains Combat Advantage (until start of next turn).
      +1 defense bonus expires.
    Soldier's turn:
      HP: 33/89; Temp HP: 0; Surges: 1; Surge Value: 22
      AC: 24; Action Points: 0
      Conditions:
        Combat Advantage (until start of next turn).
      Soldier Basic Attack (standard action, at_will)
        Attacks Ragnarok with 30 vs. 29 AC (1d20+17; rolled 13).
        Hits: 12 damage (2d6+5; rolled 5, 2).
        Ragnarok deflects 5 damage; 7 gets through (5 temp hp - 12 damage).
        Ragnarok has 75 hp remaining (82 hp - 7 damage).
    
  Round 5:
    Ragnarok's turn:
      HP: 75/82; Temp HP: 0; Surges: 8; Surge Value: 22
      AC: 29; Action Points: 0
      Combat Advantage expires.
      Conditions:
        +1 defense bonus (until end of this turn).
      Crushing Surge (standard action, at_will)
        Attacks Soldier with 28 vs. 24 AC (1d20+12; rolled 16).
        Hits: 16 damage (1d10[brutal 2]+10; rolled 6).
        Soldier has 17 hp remaining (33 hp - 16 damage).
        Ragnarok gains 12 temp hp (had 0; applied 12).
      Shift (move action, at_will)
        Ragnarok gains +1 defense bonus (until end of next turn).
      +1 defense bonus expires.
    Soldier's turn:
      HP: 17/89; Temp HP: 0; Surges: 1; Surge Value: 22
      AC: 24; Action Points: 0
      Soldier Basic Attack (standard action, at_will)
        Attacks Ragnarok with 17 vs. 29 AC (1d20+15; rolled 2).
        Misses.
    
  Round 6:
    Ragnarok's turn:
      HP: 75/82; Temp HP: 12; Surges: 8; Surge Value: 22
      AC: 29; Action Points: 0
      Conditions:
        +1 defense bonus (until end of this turn).
      Shift (move action, at_will)
        Ragnarok gains +1 defense bonus (until end of next turn).
      Distracting Spate (standard action, encounter)
        Attacks Soldier with 28 vs. 24 AC (1d20+12; rolled 16).
        Hits: 25 damage (2d10[brutal 2]+10; rolled 7, 8).
        Soldier has -8 hp remaining (17 hp - 25 damage).
        Ragnarok gains 0 temp hp (had 12; applied 5).
        Ragnarok gains Combat Advantage (until end of next turn).
        Distracting Spate has been expended.
      +1 defense bonus expires.
    Soldier has died!
    
  Heroes win!
  Ragnarok takes a short rest.
    Ragnarok has 75 hp; wants at least 71 hp (maximum is 82 hp).
    Temporary hit points expire.
    Powers recharge:
      Distracting Spate recharges.
      Crushing Blow recharges.
      Griffons Wrath recharges.
    Conditions expire:
      +1 defense bonus expires.
      Combat advantage expires.
    Milestone:
      Ragnarok gains an action point.
      Meliorating Layered Plate Armor +2: enhancement increases to +4.
  
FIGHT #5: Level 8 Ragnarok VS. Level 9 Soldier
  Roll initiative!
    Ragnarok rolls 20 initiative (1d20+5; rolled 15).
    Soldier rolls 26 initiative (1d20+9; rolled 17).
    Initiative order: 
      Soldier
      Ragnarok
  
  Round 1:
    Soldier's turn:
      HP: 97/97; Temp HP: 0; Surges: 1; Surge Value: 24
      AC: 25; Action Points: 0
      Soldier Basic Attack (standard action, at_will)
        Attacks Ragnarok with 22 vs. 29 AC (1d20+16; rolled 6).
        Misses.
    Ragnarok's turn:
      HP: 75/82; Temp HP: 0; Surges: 8; Surge Value: 22
      AC: 29; Action Points: 1
      Griffons Wrath (standard action, encounter)
        Attacks Soldier with 22 vs. 25 AC (1d20+12; rolled 10).
        Misses.
        Griffons Wrath has been expended.
      Spend Action Point (free action, encounter)
        Ragnarok spends an action point (0 remaining).
        Ragnarok gains a standard action.
        Spend Action Point has been expended.
      Distracting Spate (standard action, encounter)
        Attacks Soldier with 14 vs. 25 AC (1d20+12; rolled 2).
        Misses.
        Distracting Spate has been expended.
      Shift (move action, at_will)
        Ragnarok gains +1 defense bonus (until end of next turn).
    
  Round 2:
    Soldier's turn:
      HP: 97/97; Temp HP: 0; Surges: 1; Surge Value: 24
      AC: 25; Action Points: 0
      Soldier Basic Attack (standard action, at_will)
        Attacks Ragnarok with 31 vs. 30 AC (1d20+16; rolled 15).
        Hits: 9 damage (2d6+5; rolled 1, 3).
        Ragnarok has 66 hp remaining (75 hp - 9 damage).
    Ragnarok's turn:
      HP: 66/82; Temp HP: 0; Surges: 8; Surge Value: 22
      AC: 30; Action Points: 0
      Conditions:
        +1 defense bonus (until end of this turn).
      Crushing Blow (standard action, encounter)
        Attacks Soldier with 16 vs. 25 AC (1d20+12; rolled 4).
        Misses.
        Crushing Blow has been expended.
      Shift (move action, at_will)
        Ragnarok gains +1 defense bonus (until end of next turn).
      +1 defense bonus expires.
    
  Round 3:
    Soldier's turn:
      HP: 97/97; Temp HP: 0; Surges: 1; Surge Value: 24
      AC: 25; Action Points: 0
      Soldier Encounter Attack (standard action, encounter)
        Attacks Ragnarok with 31 vs. 30 AC (1d20+16; rolled 15).
        Hits: 17 damage (3d10+5; rolled 1, 6, 5).
        Ragnarok reacts with Unbreakable (immediate reaction, encounter):
          Damage is reduced to 7 hp (17 hp - 10 hp).
          Unbreakable has been expended.
        Ragnarok has 59 hp remaining (66 hp - 7 damage).
        Soldier Encounter Attack has been expended.
    Ragnarok's turn:
      HP: 59/82; Temp HP: 0; Surges: 8; Surge Value: 22
      AC: 30; Action Points: 0
      Conditions:
        +1 defense bonus (until end of this turn).
      Brash Strike (standard action, at_will)
        Attacks Soldier with 32 vs. 25 AC (1d20+14; rolled 18).
        Hits: 22 damage (1d10[brutal 2]+15; rolled 7).
        Soldier has 75 hp remaining (97 hp - 22 damage).
        Ragnarok gains 5 temp hp (had 0; applied 5).
        Soldier gains Combat Advantage (until start of next turn).
      Shift (move action, at_will)
        Ragnarok gains +1 defense bonus (until end of next turn).
      +1 defense bonus expires.
    
  Round 4:
    Soldier's turn:
      HP: 75/97; Temp HP: 0; Surges: 1; Surge Value: 24
      AC: 25; Action Points: 0
      Conditions:
        Combat Advantage (until start of next turn).
      Soldier Basic Attack (standard action, at_will)
        Attacks Ragnarok with 32 vs. 30 AC (1d20+18; rolled 14).
        Hits: 10 damage (2d6+5; rolled 1, 4).
        Ragnarok deflects 5 damage; 5 gets through (5 temp hp - 10 damage).
        Ragnarok has 54 hp remaining (59 hp - 5 damage).
    Ragnarok's turn:
      HP: 54/82; Temp HP: 0; Surges: 8; Surge Value: 22
      AC: 30; Action Points: 0
      Combat Advantage expires.
      Conditions:
        +1 defense bonus (until end of this turn).
      Shift (move action, at_will)
        Ragnarok gains +1 defense bonus (until end of next turn).
      Brash Strike (standard action, at_will)
        Attacks Soldier with 22 vs. 25 AC (1d20+14; rolled 8).
        Misses.
        Soldier gains Combat Advantage (until start of next turn).
      +1 defense bonus expires.
    
  Round 5:
    Soldier's turn:
      HP: 75/97; Temp HP: 0; Surges: 1; Surge Value: 24
      AC: 25; Action Points: 0
      Conditions:
        Combat Advantage (until start of next turn).
      Soldier Basic Attack (standard action, at_will)
        Attacks Ragnarok with 30 vs. 30 AC (1d20+18; rolled 12).
        Hits: 11 damage (2d6+5; rolled 3, 3).
        Ragnarok has 43 hp remaining (54 hp - 11 damage).
    Ragnarok's turn:
      HP: 43/82; Temp HP: 0; Surges: 8; Surge Value: 22
      AC: 30; Action Points: 0
      Combat Advantage expires.
      Conditions:
        +1 defense bonus (until end of this turn).
      Shift (move action, at_will)
        Ragnarok gains +1 defense bonus (until end of next turn).
      Crushing Surge (standard action, at_will)
        Attacks Soldier with 20 vs. 25 AC (1d20+12; rolled 8).
        Misses.
        Ragnarok gains 5 temp hp (had 0; applied 5).
      +1 defense bonus expires.
    
  Round 6:
    Soldier's turn:
      HP: 75/97; Temp HP: 0; Surges: 1; Surge Value: 24
      AC: 25; Action Points: 0
      Soldier Basic Attack (standard action, at_will)
        Attacks Ragnarok with 19 vs. 30 AC (1d20+16; rolled 3).
        Misses.
    Ragnarok's turn:
      HP: 43/82; Temp HP: 5; Surges: 8; Surge Value: 22
      AC: 30; Action Points: 0
      Conditions:
        +1 defense bonus (until end of this turn).
      Brash Strike (standard action, at_will)
        Attacks Soldier with 26 vs. 25 AC (1d20+14; rolled 12).
        Hits: 20 damage (1d10[brutal 2]+15; rolled 5).
        Soldier has 55 hp remaining (75 hp - 20 damage).
        Ragnarok gains 0 temp hp (had 5; applied 5).
        Soldier gains Combat Advantage (until start of next turn).
      Shift (move action, at_will)
        Ragnarok gains +1 defense bonus (until end of next turn).
      +1 defense bonus expires.
    
  Round 7:
    Soldier's turn:
      HP: 55/97; Temp HP: 0; Surges: 1; Surge Value: 24
      AC: 25; Action Points: 0
      Conditions:
        Combat Advantage (until start of next turn).
      Soldier Basic Attack (standard action, at_will)
        Attacks Ragnarok with 24 vs. 30 AC (1d20+18; rolled 6).
        Misses.
    Ragnarok's turn:
      HP: 43/82; Temp HP: 5; Surges: 8; Surge Value: 22
      AC: 30; Action Points: 0
      Combat Advantage expires.
      Conditions:
        +1 defense bonus (until end of this turn).
      Shift (move action, at_will)
        Ragnarok gains +1 defense bonus (until end of next turn).
      Brash Strike (standard action, at_will)
        Attacks Soldier with 19 vs. 25 AC (1d20+14; rolled 5).
        Misses.
        Soldier gains Combat Advantage (until start of next turn).
      +1 defense bonus expires.
    
  Round 8:
    Soldier's turn:
      HP: 55/97; Temp HP: 0; Surges: 1; Surge Value: 24
      AC: 25; Action Points: 0
      Conditions:
        Combat Advantage (until start of next turn).
      Soldier Basic Attack (standard action, at_will)
        Attacks Ragnarok with 32 vs. 30 AC (1d20+18; rolled 14).
        Hits: 16 damage (2d6+5; rolled 5, 6).
        Ragnarok deflects 5 damage; 11 gets through (5 temp hp - 16 damage).
        Ragnarok has 32 hp remaining (43 hp - 11 damage).
    Ragnarok's turn:
      HP: 32/82; Temp HP: 0; Surges: 8; Surge Value: 22
      AC: 30; Action Points: 0
      Combat Advantage expires.
      Conditions:
        +1 defense bonus (until end of this turn).
      Second Wind (minor action, encounter)
        Ragnarok gains +1 defense bonus (until end of next turn).
        Ragnarok spends a healing surge (7 remaining).
        Ragnarok heals 22 hp (32 hp -> 54 hp; 0 hp wasted).
        Ragnarok gains +2 defense bonus (until end of next turn).
        Second Wind has been expended.
      Brash Strike (standard action, at_will)
        Attacks Soldier with 18 vs. 25 AC (1d20+14; rolled 4).
        Misses.
        Soldier gains Combat Advantage (until start of next turn).
      Shift (move action, at_will)
        Ragnarok gains +1 defense bonus (until end of next turn).
      +1 defense bonus expires.
    
  Round 9:
    Soldier's turn:
      HP: 55/97; Temp HP: 0; Surges: 1; Surge Value: 24
      AC: 25; Action Points: 0
      Conditions:
        Combat Advantage (until start of next turn).
      Soldier Basic Attack (standard action, at_will)
        Attacks Ragnarok with 23 vs. 33 AC (1d20+18; rolled 5).
        Misses.
    Ragnarok's turn:
      HP: 54/82; Temp HP: 0; Surges: 7; Surge Value: 22
      AC: 33; Action Points: 0
      Combat Advantage expires.
      Conditions:
        +1 defense bonus (until end of this turn).
        +2 defense bonus (until end of this turn).
        +1 defense bonus (until end of this turn).
      Brash Strike (standard action, at_will)
        Attacks Soldier with 21 vs. 25 AC (1d20+14; rolled 7).
        Misses.
        Soldier gains Combat Advantage (until start of next turn).
      Shift (move action, at_will)
        Ragnarok gains +1 defense bonus (until end of next turn).
      +1 defense bonus expires.
      +2 defense bonus expires.
      +1 defense bonus expires.
    
  Round 10:
    Soldier's turn:
      HP: 55/97; Temp HP: 0; Surges: 1; Surge Value: 24
      AC: 25; Action Points: 0
      Conditions:
        Combat Advantage (until start of next turn).
      Soldier Basic Attack (standard action, at_will)
        Attacks Ragnarok with 20 vs. 30 AC (1d20+18; rolled 2).
        Misses.
    Ragnarok's turn:
      HP: 54/82; Temp HP: 0; Surges: 7; Surge Value: 22
      AC: 30; Action Points: 0
      Combat Advantage expires.
      Conditions:
        +1 defense bonus (until end of this turn).
      Shift (move action, at_will)
        Ragnarok gains +1 defense bonus (until end of next turn).
      Brash Strike (standard action, at_will)
        Attacks Soldier with 18 vs. 25 AC (1d20+14; rolled 4).
        Misses.
        Soldier gains Combat Advantage (until start of next turn).
      +1 defense bonus expires.
    
  Round 11:
    Soldier's turn:
      HP: 55/97; Temp HP: 0; Surges: 1; Surge Value: 24
      AC: 25; Action Points: 0
      Conditions:
        Combat Advantage (until start of next turn).
      Soldier Basic Attack (standard action, at_will)
        Attacks Ragnarok with 33 vs. 30 AC (1d20+18; rolled 15).
        Hits: 12 damage (2d6+5; rolled 2, 5).
        Ragnarok has 42 hp remaining (54 hp - 12 damage).
    Ragnarok's turn:
      HP: 42/82; Temp HP: 0; Surges: 7; Surge Value: 22
      AC: 30; Action Points: 0
      Combat Advantage expires.
      Conditions:
        +1 defense bonus (until end of this turn).
      Crushing Surge (standard action, at_will)
        Attacks Soldier with 25 vs. 25 AC (1d20+12; rolled 13).
        Hits: 17 damage (1d10[brutal 2]+10; rolled 1, 7).
        Soldier has 38 hp remaining (55 hp - 17 damage).
        Ragnarok gains 12 temp hp (had 0; applied 12).
      Shift (move action, at_will)
        Ragnarok gains +1 defense bonus (until end of next turn).
      +1 defense bonus expires.
    
  Round 12:
    Soldier's turn:
      HP: 38/97; Temp HP: 0; Surges: 1; Surge Value: 24
      AC: 25; Action Points: 0
      Soldier Basic Attack (standard action, at_will)
        Attacks Ragnarok with 17 vs. 30 AC (1d20+16; rolled 1).
        Misses.
    Ragnarok's turn:
      HP: 42/82; Temp HP: 12; Surges: 7; Surge Value: 22
      AC: 30; Action Points: 0
      Conditions:
        +1 defense bonus (until end of this turn).
      Shift (move action, at_will)
        Ragnarok gains +1 defense bonus (until end of next turn).
      Brash Strike (standard action, at_will)
        Attacks Soldier with 15 vs. 25 AC (1d20+14; rolled 1).
        Misses.
        Soldier gains Combat Advantage (until start of next turn).
      +1 defense bonus expires.
    
  Round 13:
    Soldier's turn:
      HP: 38/97; Temp HP: 0; Surges: 1; Surge Value: 24
      AC: 25; Action Points: 0
      Conditions:
        Combat Advantage (until start of next turn).
      Soldier Basic Attack (standard action, at_will)
        Attacks Ragnarok with 35 vs. 30 AC (1d20+18; rolled 17).
        Hits: 10 damage (2d6+5; rolled 3, 2).
        Ragnarok deflects 10 damage; 0 gets through (12 temp hp - 10 damage).
        Ragnarok has 42 hp remaining (42 hp - 0 damage).
    Ragnarok's turn:
      HP: 42/82; Temp HP: 2; Surges: 7; Surge Value: 22
      AC: 30; Action Points: 0
      Combat Advantage expires.
      Conditions:
        +1 defense bonus (until end of this turn).
      Shift (move action, at_will)
        Ragnarok gains +1 defense bonus (until end of next turn).
      Brash Strike (standard action, at_will)
        Attacks Soldier with 18 vs. 25 AC (1d20+14; rolled 4).
        Misses.
        Soldier gains Combat Advantage (until start of next turn).
      +1 defense bonus expires.
    
  Round 14:
    Soldier's turn:
      HP: 38/97; Temp HP: 0; Surges: 1; Surge Value: 24
      AC: 25; Action Points: 0
      Conditions:
        Combat Advantage (until start of next turn).
      Soldier Basic Attack (standard action, at_will)
        Attacks Ragnarok with 19 vs. 30 AC (1d20+18; rolled 1).
        Misses.
    Ragnarok's turn:
      HP: 42/82; Temp HP: 2; Surges: 7; Surge Value: 22
      AC: 30; Action Points: 0
      Combat Advantage expires.
      Conditions:
        +1 defense bonus (until end of this turn).
      Shift (move action, at_will)
        Ragnarok gains +1 defense bonus (until end of next turn).
      Brash Strike (standard action, at_will)
        Attacks Soldier with 33 vs. 25 AC (1d20+14; rolled 19).
        Hits: 20 damage (1d10[brutal 2]+15; rolled 5).
        Soldier has 18 hp remaining (38 hp - 20 damage).
        Ragnarok gains 3 temp hp (had 2; applied 5).
        Soldier gains Combat Advantage (until start of next turn).
      +1 defense bonus expires.
    
  Round 15:
    Soldier's turn:
      HP: 18/97; Temp HP: 0; Surges: 1; Surge Value: 24
      AC: 25; Action Points: 0
      Conditions:
        Combat Advantage (until start of next turn).
      Soldier Basic Attack (standard action, at_will)
        Attacks Ragnarok with 31 vs. 30 AC (1d20+18; rolled 13).
        Hits: 10 damage (2d6+5; rolled 3, 2).
        Ragnarok deflects 5 damage; 5 gets through (5 temp hp - 10 damage).
        Ragnarok has 37 hp remaining (42 hp - 5 damage).
    Ragnarok's turn:
      HP: 37/82; Temp HP: 0; Surges: 7; Surge Value: 22
      AC: 30; Action Points: 0
      Combat Advantage expires.
      Conditions:
        +1 defense bonus (until end of this turn).
      Shift (move action, at_will)
        Ragnarok gains +1 defense bonus (until end of next turn).
      Crushing Surge (standard action, at_will)
        Attacks Soldier with 19 vs. 25 AC (1d20+12; rolled 7).
        Misses.
        Ragnarok gains 5 temp hp (had 0; applied 5).
      +1 defense bonus expires.
    
  Round 16:
    Soldier's turn:
      HP: 18/97; Temp HP: 0; Surges: 1; Surge Value: 24
      AC: 25; Action Points: 0
      Soldier Basic Attack (standard action, at_will)
        Attacks Ragnarok with 32 vs. 30 AC (1d20+16; rolled 16).
        Hits: 14 damage (2d6+5; rolled 4, 5).
        Ragnarok deflects 5 damage; 9 gets through (5 temp hp - 14 damage).
        Ragnarok has 28 hp remaining (37 hp - 9 damage).
    Ragnarok's turn:
      HP: 28/82; Temp HP: 0; Surges: 7; Surge Value: 22
      AC: 30; Action Points: 0
      Conditions:
        +1 defense bonus (until end of this turn).
      Shift (move action, at_will)
        Ragnarok gains +1 defense bonus (until end of next turn).
      Crushing Surge (standard action, at_will)
        Attacks Soldier with 21 vs. 25 AC (1d20+12; rolled 9).
        Misses.
        Ragnarok gains 5 temp hp (had 0; applied 5).
      +1 defense bonus expires.
    
  Round 17:
    Soldier's turn:
      HP: 18/97; Temp HP: 0; Surges: 1; Surge Value: 24
      AC: 25; Action Points: 0
      Soldier Basic Attack (standard action, at_will)
        Attacks Ragnarok with 34 vs. 30 AC (1d20+16; rolled 18).
        Hits: 13 damage (2d6+5; rolled 5, 3).
        Ragnarok deflects 5 damage; 8 gets through (5 temp hp - 13 damage).
        Ragnarok has 20 hp remaining (28 hp - 8 damage).
    Ragnarok's turn:
      HP: 20/82; Temp HP: 0; Surges: 7; Surge Value: 22
      AC: 30; Action Points: 0
      Conditions:
        +1 defense bonus (until end of this turn).
      Brash Strike (standard action, at_will)
        Attacks Soldier with 19 vs. 25 AC (1d20+14; rolled 5).
        Misses.
        Soldier gains Combat Advantage (until start of next turn).
      Shift (move action, at_will)
        Ragnarok gains +1 defense bonus (until end of next turn).
      +1 defense bonus expires.
    
  Round 18:
    Soldier's turn:
      HP: 18/97; Temp HP: 0; Surges: 1; Surge Value: 24
      AC: 25; Action Points: 0
      Conditions:
        Combat Advantage (until start of next turn).
      Soldier Basic Attack (standard action, at_will)
        Attacks Ragnarok with 24 vs. 30 AC (1d20+18; rolled 6).
        Misses.
    Ragnarok's turn:
      HP: 20/82; Temp HP: 0; Surges: 7; Surge Value: 22
      AC: 30; Action Points: 0
      Combat Advantage expires.
      Conditions:
        +1 defense bonus (until end of this turn).
      Crushing Surge (standard action, at_will)
        Attacks Soldier with 31 vs. 25 AC (1d20+12; rolled 19).
        Hits: 17 damage (1d10[brutal 2]+10; rolled 2, 7).
        Soldier has 1 hp remaining (18 hp - 17 damage).
        Ragnarok gains 12 temp hp (had 0; applied 12).
      Shift (move action, at_will)
        Ragnarok gains +1 defense bonus (until end of next turn).
      +1 defense bonus expires.
    
  Round 19:
    Soldier's turn:
      HP: 1/97; Temp HP: 0; Surges: 1; Surge Value: 24
      AC: 25; Action Points: 0
      Soldier Basic Attack (standard action, at_will)
        Attacks Ragnarok with 34 vs. 30 AC (1d20+16; rolled 18).
        Hits: 14 damage (2d6+5; rolled 3, 6).
        Ragnarok deflects 12 damage; 2 gets through (12 temp hp - 14 damage).
        Ragnarok has 18 hp remaining (20 hp - 2 damage).
    Ragnarok's turn:
      HP: 18/82; Temp HP: 0; Surges: 7; Surge Value: 22
      AC: 30; Action Points: 0
      Conditions:
        +1 defense bonus (until end of this turn).
      Brash Strike (standard action, at_will)
        Attacks Soldier with 18 vs. 25 AC (1d20+14; rolled 4).
        Misses.
        Soldier gains Combat Advantage (until start of next turn).
      Shift (move action, at_will)
        Ragnarok gains +1 defense bonus (until end of next turn).
      +1 defense bonus expires.
    
  Round 20:
    Soldier's turn:
      HP: 1/97; Temp HP: 0; Surges: 1; Surge Value: 24
      AC: 25; Action Points: 0
      Conditions:
        Combat Advantage (until start of next turn).
      Soldier Basic Attack (standard action, at_will)
        Attacks Ragnarok with 19 vs. 30 AC (1d20+18; rolled 1).
        Misses.
    Ragnarok's turn:
      HP: 18/82; Temp HP: 0; Surges: 7; Surge Value: 22
      AC: 30; Action Points: 0
      Combat Advantage expires.
      Conditions:
        +1 defense bonus (until end of this turn).
      Shift (move action, at_will)
        Ragnarok gains +1 defense bonus (until end of next turn).
      Brash Strike (standard action, at_will)
        Attacks Soldier with 18 vs. 25 AC (1d20+14; rolled 4).
        Misses.
        Soldier gains Combat Advantage (until start of next turn).
      +1 defense bonus expires.
    
  Round 21:
    Soldier's turn:
      HP: 1/97; Temp HP: 0; Surges: 1; Surge Value: 24
      AC: 25; Action Points: 0
      Conditions:
        Combat Advantage (until start of next turn).
      Soldier Basic Attack (standard action, at_will)
        Attacks Ragnarok with 38 vs. 30 AC (1d20+18; rolled 20).
        Crits: 17 damage (2d6[max]+5; rolled max).
        Ragnarok has 1 hp remaining (18 hp - 17 damage).
    Ragnarok's turn:
      HP: 1/82; Temp HP: 0; Surges: 7; Surge Value: 22
      AC: 30; Action Points: 0
      Combat Advantage expires.
      Conditions:
        +1 defense bonus (until end of this turn).
      Crushing Surge (standard action, at_will)
        Attacks Soldier with 24 vs. 25 AC (1d20+12; rolled 12).
        Misses.
        Ragnarok gains 5 temp hp (had 0; applied 5).
      Shift (move action, at_will)
        Ragnarok gains +1 defense bonus (until end of next turn).
      +1 defense bonus expires.
    
  Round 22:
    Soldier's turn:
      HP: 1/97; Temp HP: 0; Surges: 1; Surge Value: 24
      AC: 25; Action Points: 0
      Soldier Basic Attack (standard action, at_will)
        Attacks Ragnarok with 21 vs. 30 AC (1d20+16; rolled 5).
        Misses.
    Ragnarok's turn:
      HP: 1/82; Temp HP: 5; Surges: 7; Surge Value: 22
      AC: 30; Action Points: 0
      Conditions:
        +1 defense bonus (until end of this turn).
      Shift (move action, at_will)
        Ragnarok gains +1 defense bonus (until end of next turn).
      Brash Strike (standard action, at_will)
        Attacks Soldier with 19 vs. 25 AC (1d20+14; rolled 5).
        Misses.
        Soldier gains Combat Advantage (until start of next turn).
      +1 defense bonus expires.
    
  Round 23:
    Soldier's turn:
      HP: 1/97; Temp HP: 0; Surges: 1; Surge Value: 24
      AC: 25; Action Points: 0
      Conditions:
        Combat Advantage (until start of next turn).
      Soldier Basic Attack (standard action, at_will)
        Attacks Ragnarok with 31 vs. 30 AC (1d20+18; rolled 13).
        Hits: 14 damage (2d6+5; rolled 3, 6).
        Ragnarok deflects 5 damage; 9 gets through (5 temp hp - 14 damage).
        Ragnarok has -8 hp remaining (1 hp - 9 damage).
    Ragnarok's turn:
      HP: -8/82; Temp HP: 0; Surges: 7; Surge Value: 22
      AC: 30; Action Points: 0
      Combat Advantage expires.
      Conditions:
        +1 defense bonus (until end of this turn).
      Ragnarok is dying (0 death saves failed).
        Rolls death saving throw and gets a 16 (1d20; rolled 16).
        Passes.
      +1 defense bonus expires.
    
  Round 24:
    Soldier's turn:
      HP: 1/97; Temp HP: 0; Surges: 1; Surge Value: 24
      AC: 25; Action Points: 0
      Soldier Basic Attack (standard action, at_will)
        Attacks Ragnarok with 21 vs. 29 AC (1d20+16; rolled 5).
        Misses.
    Ragnarok's turn:
      HP: -8/82; Temp HP: 0; Surges: 7; Surge Value: 22
      AC: 29; Action Points: 0
      Ragnarok is dying (0 death saves failed).
        Rolls death saving throw and gets a 13 (1d20; rolled 13).
        Passes.
    
  Round 25:
    Soldier's turn:
      HP: 1/97; Temp HP: 0; Surges: 1; Surge Value: 24
      AC: 25; Action Points: 0
      Soldier Basic Attack (standard action, at_will)
        Attacks Ragnarok with 21 vs. 29 AC (1d20+16; rolled 5).
        Misses.
    Ragnarok's turn:
      HP: -8/82; Temp HP: 0; Surges: 7; Surge Value: 22
      AC: 29; Action Points: 0
      Ragnarok is dying (0 death saves failed).
        Rolls death saving throw and gets a 4 (1d20; rolled 4).
        Fails. 2 failures remaining before death.
    
  Round 26:
    Soldier's turn:
      HP: 1/97; Temp HP: 0; Surges: 1; Surge Value: 24
      AC: 25; Action Points: 0
      Soldier Basic Attack (standard action, at_will)
        Attacks Ragnarok with 17 vs. 29 AC (1d20+16; rolled 1).
        Misses.
    Ragnarok's turn:
      HP: -8/82; Temp HP: 0; Surges: 7; Surge Value: 22
      AC: 29; Action Points: 0
      Ragnarok is dying (1 death saves failed).
        Rolls death saving throw and gets a 3 (1d20; rolled 3).
        Fails. 1 failures remaining before death.
    
  Round 27:
    Soldier's turn:
      HP: 1/97; Temp HP: 0; Surges: 1; Surge Value: 24
      AC: 25; Action Points: 0
      Soldier Basic Attack (standard action, at_will)
        Attacks Ragnarok with 24 vs. 29 AC (1d20+16; rolled 8).
        Misses.
    Ragnarok's turn:
      HP: -8/82; Temp HP: 0; Surges: 7; Surge Value: 22
      AC: 29; Action Points: 0
      Ragnarok is dying (2 death saves failed).
        Rolls death saving throw and gets a 9 (1d20; rolled 9).
        Fails. 0 failures remaining before death.
    Ragnarok has died!
    
  Villains win!
```
[/sblock]
[sblock=Example of 5 fight(s) survived (99.3% chance)

```
FIGHT #1: Level 8 Ragnarok VS. Level 11 Soldier
  Roll initiative!
    Ragnarok rolls 25 initiative (1d20+5; rolled 20).
    Soldier rolls 23 initiative (1d20+11; rolled 12).
    Initiative order: 
      Ragnarok
      Soldier
  
  Round 1:
    Ragnarok's turn:
      HP: 82/82; Temp HP: 0; Surges: 14; Surge Value: 22
      AC: 27; Action Points: 1
      Knee Breaker (standard action, daily)
        Attacks Soldier with 14 vs. 27 AC (1d20+12; rolled 2).
        Misses: 14 damage (half of 2d10[brutal 2]+15; rolled 5, 9).
        Soldier has 100 hp remaining (114 hp - 14 damage).
        Ragnarok gains 5 temp hp (had 0; applied 5).
        Knee Breaker has been expended.
      Shift (move action, at_will)
        Ragnarok gains +1 defense bonus (until end of next turn).
      Rain Of Steel (minor action, daily)
        Ragnarok gains Rain of Steel (stance).
        Rain Of Steel has been expended.
      Spend Action Point (free action, encounter)
        Ragnarok spends an action point (0 remaining).
        Ragnarok gains a standard action.
        Spend Action Point has been expended.
      Griffons Wrath (standard action, encounter)
        Attacks Soldier with 19 vs. 27 AC (1d20+12; rolled 7).
        Misses.
        Griffons Wrath has been expended.
    Soldier's turn:
      HP: 100/114; Temp HP: 0; Surges: 2; Surge Value: 28
      AC: 27; Action Points: 0
      Rain of Steel:
        Soldier takes 5 damage (1d10[brutal 2]; rolled 5).
        Soldier has 95 hp remaining (100 hp - 5 damage).
      Soldier Encounter Attack (standard action, encounter)
        Attacks Ragnarok with 34 vs. 28 AC (1d20+18; rolled 16).
        Hits: 22 damage (4d8+5; rolled 6, 6, 3, 2).
        Ragnarok reacts with Unbreakable (immediate reaction, encounter):
          Damage is reduced to 12 hp (22 hp - 10 hp).
          Unbreakable has been expended.
        Ragnarok deflects 5 damage; 7 gets through (5 temp hp - 12 damage).
        Ragnarok has 75 hp remaining (82 hp - 7 damage).
        Soldier Encounter Attack has been expended.
    
  Round 2:
    Ragnarok's turn:
      HP: 75/82; Temp HP: 0; Surges: 14; Surge Value: 22
      AC: 28; Action Points: 0
      Conditions:
        +1 defense bonus (until end of this turn).
        Rain of Steel (stance).
      Distracting Spate (standard action, encounter)
        Attacks Soldier with 23 vs. 27 AC (1d20+12; rolled 11).
        Misses.
        Distracting Spate has been expended.
      Shift (move action, at_will)
        Ragnarok gains +1 defense bonus (until end of next turn).
      +1 defense bonus expires.
    Soldier's turn:
      HP: 95/114; Temp HP: 0; Surges: 2; Surge Value: 28
      AC: 27; Action Points: 0
      Rain of Steel:
        Soldier takes 9 damage (1d10[brutal 2]; rolled 9).
        Soldier has 86 hp remaining (95 hp - 9 damage).
      Soldier Basic Attack (standard action, at_will)
        Attacks Ragnarok with 25 vs. 28 AC (1d20+18; rolled 7).
        Misses.
    
  Round 3:
    Ragnarok's turn:
      HP: 75/82; Temp HP: 0; Surges: 14; Surge Value: 22
      AC: 28; Action Points: 0
      Conditions:
        Rain of Steel (stance).
        +1 defense bonus (until end of this turn).
      Brash Strike (standard action, at_will)
        Attacks Soldier with 22 vs. 27 AC (1d20+14; rolled 8).
        Misses.
        Soldier gains Combat Advantage (until start of next turn).
      Shift (move action, at_will)
        Ragnarok gains +1 defense bonus (until end of next turn).
      +1 defense bonus expires.
    Soldier's turn:
      HP: 86/114; Temp HP: 0; Surges: 2; Surge Value: 28
      AC: 27; Action Points: 0
      Rain of Steel:
        Soldier takes 10 damage (1d10[brutal 2]; rolled 1, 10).
        Soldier has 76 hp remaining (86 hp - 10 damage).
      Conditions:
        Combat Advantage (until start of next turn).
      Soldier Basic Attack (standard action, at_will)
        Attacks Ragnarok with 27 vs. 28 AC (1d20+20; rolled 7).
        Misses.
    
  Round 4:
    Ragnarok's turn:
      HP: 75/82; Temp HP: 0; Surges: 14; Surge Value: 22
      AC: 28; Action Points: 0
      Combat Advantage expires.
      Conditions:
        Rain of Steel (stance).
        +1 defense bonus (until end of this turn).
      Crushing Blow (standard action, encounter)
        Attacks Soldier with 30 vs. 27 AC (1d20+12; rolled 18).
        Hits: 33 damage (2d10[brutal 2]+15; rolled 10, 8).
        Soldier has 43 hp remaining (76 hp - 33 damage).
        Ragnarok gains 5 temp hp (had 0; applied 5).
        Crushing Blow has been expended.
      Shift (move action, at_will)
        Ragnarok gains +1 defense bonus (until end of next turn).
      +1 defense bonus expires.
    Soldier's turn:
      HP: 43/114; Temp HP: 0; Surges: 2; Surge Value: 28
      AC: 27; Action Points: 0
      Rain of Steel:
        Soldier takes 3 damage (1d10[brutal 2]; rolled 3).
        Soldier has 40 hp remaining (43 hp - 3 damage).
      Soldier Basic Attack (standard action, at_will)
        Attacks Ragnarok with 26 vs. 28 AC (1d20+18; rolled 8).
        Misses.
    
  Round 5:
    Ragnarok's turn:
      HP: 75/82; Temp HP: 5; Surges: 14; Surge Value: 22
      AC: 28; Action Points: 0
      Conditions:
        Rain of Steel (stance).
        +1 defense bonus (until end of this turn).
      Shift (move action, at_will)
        Ragnarok gains +1 defense bonus (until end of next turn).
      Brash Strike (standard action, at_will)
        Attacks Soldier with 24 vs. 27 AC (1d20+14; rolled 10).
        Misses.
        Soldier gains Combat Advantage (until start of next turn).
      +1 defense bonus expires.
    Soldier's turn:
      HP: 40/114; Temp HP: 0; Surges: 2; Surge Value: 28
      AC: 27; Action Points: 0
      Rain of Steel:
        Soldier takes 5 damage (1d10[brutal 2]; rolled 5).
        Soldier has 35 hp remaining (40 hp - 5 damage).
      Conditions:
        Combat Advantage (until start of next turn).
      Soldier Basic Attack (standard action, at_will)
        Attacks Ragnarok with 39 vs. 28 AC (1d20+20; rolled 19).
        Hits: 12 damage (2d6+5; rolled 3, 4).
        Ragnarok deflects 5 damage; 7 gets through (5 temp hp - 12 damage).
        Ragnarok has 68 hp remaining (75 hp - 7 damage).
    
  Round 6:
    Ragnarok's turn:
      HP: 68/82; Temp HP: 0; Surges: 14; Surge Value: 22
      AC: 28; Action Points: 0
      Combat Advantage expires.
      Conditions:
        Rain of Steel (stance).
        +1 defense bonus (until end of this turn).
      Brash Strike (standard action, at_will)
        Attacks Soldier with 16 vs. 27 AC (1d20+14; rolled 2).
        Misses.
        Soldier gains Combat Advantage (until start of next turn).
      Shift (move action, at_will)
        Ragnarok gains +1 defense bonus (until end of next turn).
      +1 defense bonus expires.
    Soldier's turn:
      HP: 35/114; Temp HP: 0; Surges: 2; Surge Value: 28
      AC: 27; Action Points: 0
      Rain of Steel:
        Soldier takes 9 damage (1d10[brutal 2]; rolled 2, 2, 2, 9).
        Soldier has 26 hp remaining (35 hp - 9 damage).
      Conditions:
        Combat Advantage (until start of next turn).
      Soldier Basic Attack (standard action, at_will)
        Attacks Ragnarok with 40 vs. 28 AC (1d20+20; rolled 20).
        Crits: 17 damage (2d6[max]+5; rolled max).
        Ragnarok has 51 hp remaining (68 hp - 17 damage).
    
  Round 7:
    Ragnarok's turn:
      HP: 51/82; Temp HP: 0; Surges: 14; Surge Value: 22
      AC: 28; Action Points: 0
      Combat Advantage expires.
      Conditions:
        Rain of Steel (stance).
        +1 defense bonus (until end of this turn).
      Crushing Surge (standard action, at_will)
        Attacks Soldier with 16 vs. 27 AC (1d20+12; rolled 4).
        Misses.
        Ragnarok gains 5 temp hp (had 0; applied 5).
      Shift (move action, at_will)
        Ragnarok gains +1 defense bonus (until end of next turn).
      +1 defense bonus expires.
    Soldier's turn:
      HP: 26/114; Temp HP: 0; Surges: 2; Surge Value: 28
      AC: 27; Action Points: 0
      Rain of Steel:
        Soldier takes 9 damage (1d10[brutal 2]; rolled 9).
        Soldier has 17 hp remaining (26 hp - 9 damage).
      Soldier Basic Attack (standard action, at_will)
        Attacks Ragnarok with 28 vs. 28 AC (1d20+18; rolled 10).
        Hits: 15 damage (2d6+5; rolled 6, 4).
        Ragnarok deflects 5 damage; 10 gets through (5 temp hp - 15 damage).
        Ragnarok has 41 hp remaining (51 hp - 10 damage).
    
  Round 8:
    Ragnarok's turn:
      HP: 41/82; Temp HP: 0; Surges: 14; Surge Value: 22
      AC: 28; Action Points: 0
      Conditions:
        Rain of Steel (stance).
        +1 defense bonus (until end of this turn).
      Brash Strike (standard action, at_will)
        Attacks Soldier with 29 vs. 27 AC (1d20+14; rolled 15).
        Hits: 22 damage (1d10[brutal 2]+15; rolled 2, 7).
        Soldier has -5 hp remaining (17 hp - 22 damage).
        Ragnarok gains 5 temp hp (had 0; applied 5).
        Soldier gains Combat Advantage (until start of next turn).
      +1 defense bonus expires.
    Soldier has died!
    
  Heroes win!
  Ragnarok takes a short rest.
    Ragnarok has 41 hp; wants at least 71 hp (maximum is 82 hp).
      Ragnarok spends a healing surge (13 remaining).
      Ragnarok heals 22 hp (41 hp -> 63 hp; 0 hp wasted).
      Ragnarok spends a healing surge (12 remaining).
      Ragnarok heals 22 hp (63 hp -> 82 hp; 3 hp wasted).
    Temporary hit points expire.
    Powers recharge:
      Distracting Spate recharges.
      Crushing Blow recharges.
      Unbreakable recharges.
      Griffons Wrath recharges.
      Spend Action Point recharges.
    Conditions expire:
      Rain of steel expires.
  
FIGHT #2: Level 8 Ragnarok VS. Level 8 Soldier
  Roll initiative!
    Ragnarok rolls 22 initiative (1d20+5; rolled 17).
    Soldier rolls 14 initiative (1d20+9; rolled 5).
    Initiative order: 
      Ragnarok
      Soldier
  
  Round 1:
    Ragnarok's turn:
      HP: 82/82; Temp HP: 0; Surges: 12; Surge Value: 22
      AC: 27; Action Points: 0
      Crushing Blow (standard action, encounter)
        Attacks Soldier with 17 vs. 24 AC (1d20+12; rolled 5).
        Misses.
        Crushing Blow has been expended.
      Shift (move action, at_will)
        Ragnarok gains +1 defense bonus (until end of next turn).
    Soldier's turn:
      HP: 89/89; Temp HP: 0; Surges: 1; Surge Value: 22
      AC: 24; Action Points: 0
      Soldier Encounter Attack (standard action, encounter)
        Attacks Ragnarok with 19 vs. 28 AC (1d20+15; rolled 4).
        Misses.
        Soldier Encounter Attack has been expended.
    
  Round 2:
    Ragnarok's turn:
      HP: 82/82; Temp HP: 0; Surges: 12; Surge Value: 22
      AC: 28; Action Points: 0
      Conditions:
        +1 defense bonus (until end of this turn).
      Distracting Spate (standard action, encounter)
        Attacks Soldier with 14 vs. 24 AC (1d20+12; rolled 2).
        Misses.
        Distracting Spate has been expended.
      Shift (move action, at_will)
        Ragnarok gains +1 defense bonus (until end of next turn).
      +1 defense bonus expires.
    Soldier's turn:
      HP: 89/89; Temp HP: 0; Surges: 1; Surge Value: 22
      AC: 24; Action Points: 0
      Soldier Basic Attack (standard action, at_will)
        Attacks Ragnarok with 21 vs. 28 AC (1d20+15; rolled 6).
        Misses.
    
  Round 3:
    Ragnarok's turn:
      HP: 82/82; Temp HP: 0; Surges: 12; Surge Value: 22
      AC: 28; Action Points: 0
      Conditions:
        +1 defense bonus (until end of this turn).
      Crushing Surge (standard action, at_will)
        Attacks Soldier with 26 vs. 24 AC (1d20+12; rolled 14).
        Hits: 19 damage (1d10[brutal 2]+10; rolled 9).
        Soldier has 70 hp remaining (89 hp - 19 damage).
        Ragnarok gains 12 temp hp (had 0; applied 12).
      Shift (move action, at_will)
        Ragnarok gains +1 defense bonus (until end of next turn).
      +1 defense bonus expires.
    Soldier's turn:
      HP: 70/89; Temp HP: 0; Surges: 1; Surge Value: 22
      AC: 24; Action Points: 0
      Soldier Basic Attack (standard action, at_will)
        Attacks Ragnarok with 32 vs. 28 AC (1d20+15; rolled 17).
        Hits: 15 damage (2d6+5; rolled 6, 4).
        Ragnarok deflects 12 damage; 3 gets through (12 temp hp - 15 damage).
        Ragnarok has 79 hp remaining (82 hp - 3 damage).
    
  Round 4:
    Ragnarok's turn:
      HP: 79/82; Temp HP: 0; Surges: 12; Surge Value: 22
      AC: 28; Action Points: 0
      Conditions:
        +1 defense bonus (until end of this turn).
      Shift (move action, at_will)
        Ragnarok gains +1 defense bonus (until end of next turn).
      Brash Strike (standard action, at_will)
        Attacks Soldier with 31 vs. 24 AC (1d20+14; rolled 17).
        Hits: 19 damage (1d10[brutal 2]+15; rolled 4).
        Soldier has 51 hp remaining (70 hp - 19 damage).
        Ragnarok gains 5 temp hp (had 0; applied 5).
        Soldier gains Combat Advantage (until start of next turn).
      +1 defense bonus expires.
    Soldier's turn:
      HP: 51/89; Temp HP: 0; Surges: 1; Surge Value: 22
      AC: 24; Action Points: 0
      Conditions:
        Combat Advantage (until start of next turn).
      Soldier Basic Attack (standard action, at_will)
        Attacks Ragnarok with 26 vs. 28 AC (1d20+17; rolled 9).
        Misses.
    
  Round 5:
    Ragnarok's turn:
      HP: 79/82; Temp HP: 5; Surges: 12; Surge Value: 22
      AC: 28; Action Points: 0
      Combat Advantage expires.
      Conditions:
        +1 defense bonus (until end of this turn).
      Brash Strike (standard action, at_will)
        Attacks Soldier with 15 vs. 24 AC (1d20+14; rolled 1).
        Misses.
        Soldier gains Combat Advantage (until start of next turn).
      Shift (move action, at_will)
        Ragnarok gains +1 defense bonus (until end of next turn).
      +1 defense bonus expires.
    Soldier's turn:
      HP: 51/89; Temp HP: 0; Surges: 1; Surge Value: 22
      AC: 24; Action Points: 0
      Conditions:
        Combat Advantage (until start of next turn).
      Soldier Basic Attack (standard action, at_will)
        Attacks Ragnarok with 21 vs. 28 AC (1d20+17; rolled 4).
        Misses.
    
  Round 6:
    Ragnarok's turn:
      HP: 79/82; Temp HP: 5; Surges: 12; Surge Value: 22
      AC: 28; Action Points: 0
      Combat Advantage expires.
      Conditions:
        +1 defense bonus (until end of this turn).
      Shift (move action, at_will)
        Ragnarok gains +1 defense bonus (until end of next turn).
      Brash Strike (standard action, at_will)
        Attacks Soldier with 34 vs. 24 AC (1d20+14; rolled 20).
        Crits: 30 damage (1d10[brutal 2, max]+15 + 1d12; rolled max + 5).
        Soldier has 21 hp remaining (51 hp - 30 damage).
        Ragnarok gains 0 temp hp (had 5; applied 5).
        Soldier gains Combat Advantage (until start of next turn).
      +1 defense bonus expires.
    Soldier's turn:
      HP: 21/89; Temp HP: 0; Surges: 1; Surge Value: 22
      AC: 24; Action Points: 0
      Conditions:
        Combat Advantage (until start of next turn).
      Soldier Basic Attack (standard action, at_will)
        Attacks Ragnarok with 32 vs. 28 AC (1d20+17; rolled 15).
        Hits: 11 damage (2d6+5; rolled 4, 2).
        Ragnarok deflects 5 damage; 6 gets through (5 temp hp - 11 damage).
        Ragnarok has 73 hp remaining (79 hp - 6 damage).
    
  Round 7:
    Ragnarok's turn:
      HP: 73/82; Temp HP: 0; Surges: 12; Surge Value: 22
      AC: 28; Action Points: 0
      Combat Advantage expires.
      Conditions:
        +1 defense bonus (until end of this turn).
      Brash Strike (standard action, at_will)
        Attacks Soldier with 29 vs. 24 AC (1d20+14; rolled 15).
        Hits: 24 damage (1d10[brutal 2]+15; rolled 9).
        Soldier has -3 hp remaining (21 hp - 24 damage).
        Ragnarok gains 5 temp hp (had 0; applied 5).
        Soldier gains Combat Advantage (until start of next turn).
      +1 defense bonus expires.
    Soldier has died!
    
  Heroes win!
  Ragnarok takes a short rest.
    Ragnarok has 73 hp; wants at least 71 hp (maximum is 82 hp).
    Temporary hit points expire.
    Powers recharge:
      Distracting Spate recharges.
      Crushing Blow recharges.
    Milestone:
      Ragnarok gains an action point.
      Meliorating Layered Plate Armor +2: enhancement increases to +3.
  
FIGHT #3: Level 8 Ragnarok VS. Level 10 Soldier
  Roll initiative!
    Ragnarok rolls 13 initiative (1d20+5; rolled 8).
    Soldier rolls 25 initiative (1d20+11; rolled 14).
    Initiative order: 
      Soldier
      Ragnarok
  
  Round 1:
    Soldier's turn:
      HP: 106/106; Temp HP: 0; Surges: 1; Surge Value: 26
      AC: 26; Action Points: 0
      Soldier Encounter Attack (standard action, encounter)
        Attacks Ragnarok with 36 vs. 28 AC (1d20+17; rolled 19).
        Hits: 19 damage (4d8+5; rolled 4, 2, 4, 4).
        Ragnarok reacts with Unbreakable (immediate reaction, encounter):
          Damage is reduced to 9 hp (19 hp - 10 hp).
          Unbreakable has been expended.
        Ragnarok has 64 hp remaining (73 hp - 9 damage).
        Soldier Encounter Attack has been expended.
    Ragnarok's turn:
      HP: 64/82; Temp HP: 0; Surges: 12; Surge Value: 22
      AC: 28; Action Points: 1
      Distracting Spate (standard action, encounter)
        Attacks Soldier with 15 vs. 26 AC (1d20+12; rolled 3).
        Misses.
        Distracting Spate has been expended.
      Spend Action Point (free action, encounter)
        Ragnarok spends an action point (0 remaining).
        Ragnarok gains a standard action.
        Spend Action Point has been expended.
      Brash Strike (standard action, at_will)
        Attacks Soldier with 21 vs. 26 AC (1d20+14; rolled 7).
        Misses.
        Soldier gains Combat Advantage (until start of next turn).
      Shift (move action, at_will)
        Ragnarok gains +1 defense bonus (until end of next turn).
    
  Round 2:
    Soldier's turn:
      HP: 106/106; Temp HP: 0; Surges: 1; Surge Value: 26
      AC: 26; Action Points: 0
      Conditions:
        Combat Advantage (until start of next turn).
      Soldier Basic Attack (standard action, at_will)
        Attacks Ragnarok with 32 vs. 29 AC (1d20+19; rolled 13).
        Hits: 14 damage (2d6+5; rolled 4, 5).
        Ragnarok has 50 hp remaining (64 hp - 14 damage).
    Ragnarok's turn:
      HP: 50/82; Temp HP: 0; Surges: 12; Surge Value: 22
      AC: 29; Action Points: 0
      Combat Advantage expires.
      Conditions:
        +1 defense bonus (until end of this turn).
      Brash Strike (standard action, at_will)
        Attacks Soldier with 17 vs. 26 AC (1d20+14; rolled 3).
        Misses.
        Soldier gains Combat Advantage (until start of next turn).
      Shift (move action, at_will)
        Ragnarok gains +1 defense bonus (until end of next turn).
      +1 defense bonus expires.
    
  Round 3:
    Soldier's turn:
      HP: 106/106; Temp HP: 0; Surges: 1; Surge Value: 26
      AC: 26; Action Points: 0
      Conditions:
        Combat Advantage (until start of next turn).
      Soldier Basic Attack (standard action, at_will)
        Attacks Ragnarok with 37 vs. 29 AC (1d20+19; rolled 18).
        Hits: 11 damage (2d6+5; rolled 3, 3).
        Ragnarok has 39 hp remaining (50 hp - 11 damage).
    Ragnarok's turn:
      HP: 39/82; Temp HP: 0; Surges: 12; Surge Value: 22
      AC: 29; Action Points: 0
      Combat Advantage expires.
      Conditions:
        +1 defense bonus (until end of this turn).
      Shift (move action, at_will)
        Ragnarok gains +1 defense bonus (until end of next turn).
      Second Wind (minor action, encounter)
        Ragnarok gains +1 defense bonus (until end of next turn).
        Ragnarok spends a healing surge (11 remaining).
        Ragnarok heals 22 hp (39 hp -> 61 hp; 0 hp wasted).
        Ragnarok gains +2 defense bonus (until end of next turn).
        Second Wind has been expended.
      Griffons Wrath (standard action, encounter)
        Attacks Soldier with 27 vs. 26 AC (1d20+12; rolled 15).
        Hits: 17 damage (2d10[brutal 2]+10; rolled 3, 4).
        Soldier has 89 hp remaining (106 hp - 17 damage).
        Ragnarok gains 5 temp hp (had 0; applied 5).
        Soldier gains -2 AC penalty (until end of Ragnarok's next turn).
        Griffons Wrath has been expended.
      +1 defense bonus expires.
    
  Round 4:
    Soldier's turn:
      HP: 89/106; Temp HP: 0; Surges: 1; Surge Value: 26
      AC: 24; Action Points: 0
      Conditions:
        -2 AC penalty (until end of Ragnarok's next turn).
      Soldier Basic Attack (standard action, at_will)
        Attacks Ragnarok with 32 vs. 32 AC (1d20+17; rolled 15).
        Hits: 12 damage (2d6+5; rolled 2, 5).
        Ragnarok deflects 5 damage; 7 gets through (5 temp hp - 12 damage).
        Ragnarok has 54 hp remaining (61 hp - 7 damage).
    Ragnarok's turn:
      HP: 54/82; Temp HP: 0; Surges: 11; Surge Value: 22
      AC: 32; Action Points: 0
      Conditions:
        +1 defense bonus (until end of this turn).
        +1 defense bonus (until end of this turn).
        +2 defense bonus (until end of this turn).
      Crushing Blow (standard action, encounter)
        Attacks Soldier with 28 vs. 24 AC (1d20+12; rolled 16).
        Hits: 26 damage (2d10[brutal 2]+15; rolled 3, 8).
        Soldier has 63 hp remaining (89 hp - 26 damage).
        Ragnarok gains 5 temp hp (had 0; applied 5).
        Crushing Blow has been expended.
      Shift (move action, at_will)
        Ragnarok gains +1 defense bonus (until end of next turn).
      +1 defense bonus expires.
      +1 defense bonus expires.
      +2 defense bonus expires.
      -2 AC penalty expires.
    
  Round 5:
    Soldier's turn:
      HP: 63/106; Temp HP: 0; Surges: 1; Surge Value: 26
      AC: 26; Action Points: 0
      Soldier Basic Attack (standard action, at_will)
        Attacks Ragnarok with 36 vs. 29 AC (1d20+17; rolled 19).
        Hits: 14 damage (2d6+5; rolled 4, 5).
        Ragnarok deflects 5 damage; 9 gets through (5 temp hp - 14 damage).
        Ragnarok has 45 hp remaining (54 hp - 9 damage).
    Ragnarok's turn:
      HP: 45/82; Temp HP: 0; Surges: 11; Surge Value: 22
      AC: 29; Action Points: 0
      Conditions:
        +1 defense bonus (until end of this turn).
      Crushing Surge (standard action, at_will)
        Attacks Soldier with 31 vs. 26 AC (1d20+12; rolled 19).
        Hits: 19 damage (1d10[brutal 2]+10; rolled 1, 9).
        Soldier has 44 hp remaining (63 hp - 19 damage).
        Ragnarok gains 12 temp hp (had 0; applied 12).
      Shift (move action, at_will)
        Ragnarok gains +1 defense bonus (until end of next turn).
      +1 defense bonus expires.
    
  Round 6:
    Soldier's turn:
      HP: 44/106; Temp HP: 0; Surges: 1; Surge Value: 26
      AC: 26; Action Points: 0
      Soldier Basic Attack (standard action, at_will)
        Attacks Ragnarok with 23 vs. 29 AC (1d20+17; rolled 6).
        Misses.
    Ragnarok's turn:
      HP: 45/82; Temp HP: 12; Surges: 11; Surge Value: 22
      AC: 29; Action Points: 0
      Conditions:
        +1 defense bonus (until end of this turn).
      Brash Strike (standard action, at_will)
        Attacks Soldier with 19 vs. 26 AC (1d20+14; rolled 5).
        Misses.
        Soldier gains Combat Advantage (until start of next turn).
      Shift (move action, at_will)
        Ragnarok gains +1 defense bonus (until end of next turn).
      +1 defense bonus expires.
    
  Round 7:
    Soldier's turn:
      HP: 44/106; Temp HP: 0; Surges: 1; Surge Value: 26
      AC: 26; Action Points: 0
      Conditions:
        Combat Advantage (until start of next turn).
      Soldier Basic Attack (standard action, at_will)
        Attacks Ragnarok with 33 vs. 29 AC (1d20+19; rolled 14).
        Hits: 15 damage (2d6+5; rolled 6, 4).
        Ragnarok deflects 12 damage; 3 gets through (12 temp hp - 15 damage).
        Ragnarok has 42 hp remaining (45 hp - 3 damage).
    Ragnarok's turn:
      HP: 42/82; Temp HP: 0; Surges: 11; Surge Value: 22
      AC: 29; Action Points: 0
      Combat Advantage expires.
      Conditions:
        +1 defense bonus (until end of this turn).
      Shift (move action, at_will)
        Ragnarok gains +1 defense bonus (until end of next turn).
      Brash Strike (standard action, at_will)
        Attacks Soldier with 18 vs. 26 AC (1d20+14; rolled 4).
        Misses.
        Soldier gains Combat Advantage (until start of next turn).
      +1 defense bonus expires.
    
  Round 8:
    Soldier's turn:
      HP: 44/106; Temp HP: 0; Surges: 1; Surge Value: 26
      AC: 26; Action Points: 0
      Conditions:
        Combat Advantage (until start of next turn).
      Soldier Basic Attack (standard action, at_will)
        Attacks Ragnarok with 34 vs. 29 AC (1d20+19; rolled 15).
        Hits: 10 damage (2d6+5; rolled 1, 4).
        Ragnarok has 32 hp remaining (42 hp - 10 damage).
    Ragnarok's turn:
      HP: 32/82; Temp HP: 0; Surges: 11; Surge Value: 22
      AC: 29; Action Points: 0
      Combat Advantage expires.
      Conditions:
        +1 defense bonus (until end of this turn).
      Brash Strike (standard action, at_will)
        Attacks Soldier with 22 vs. 26 AC (1d20+14; rolled 8).
        Misses.
        Soldier gains Combat Advantage (until start of next turn).
      Shift (move action, at_will)
        Ragnarok gains +1 defense bonus (until end of next turn).
      Boundless Endurance (minor action, daily)
        Ragnarok gains regen 7 hp when bloodied (stance).
        Boundless Endurance has been expended.
      +1 defense bonus expires.
    
  Round 9:
    Soldier's turn:
      HP: 44/106; Temp HP: 0; Surges: 1; Surge Value: 26
      AC: 26; Action Points: 0
      Conditions:
        Combat Advantage (until start of next turn).
      Soldier Basic Attack (standard action, at_will)
        Attacks Ragnarok with 22 vs. 29 AC (1d20+19; rolled 3).
        Misses.
    Ragnarok's turn:
      HP: 32/82; Temp HP: 0; Surges: 11; Surge Value: 22
      AC: 29; Action Points: 0
      Combat Advantage expires.
      Conditions:
        +1 defense bonus (until end of this turn).
        regen 7 hp when bloodied (stance).
      Ragnarok heals 7 hp (32 hp -> 39 hp; 0 hp wasted).
      Crushing Surge (standard action, at_will)
        Attacks Soldier with 31 vs. 26 AC (1d20+12; rolled 19).
        Hits: 20 damage (1d10[brutal 2]+10; rolled 10).
        Soldier has 24 hp remaining (44 hp - 20 damage).
        Ragnarok gains 12 temp hp (had 0; applied 12).
      Shift (move action, at_will)
        Ragnarok gains +1 defense bonus (until end of next turn).
      +1 defense bonus expires.
    
  Round 10:
    Soldier's turn:
      HP: 24/106; Temp HP: 0; Surges: 1; Surge Value: 26
      AC: 26; Action Points: 0
      Soldier Basic Attack (standard action, at_will)
        Attacks Ragnarok with 35 vs. 29 AC (1d20+17; rolled 18).
        Hits: 15 damage (2d6+5; rolled 4, 6).
        Ragnarok deflects 12 damage; 3 gets through (12 temp hp - 15 damage).
        Ragnarok has 36 hp remaining (39 hp - 3 damage).
    Ragnarok's turn:
      HP: 36/82; Temp HP: 0; Surges: 11; Surge Value: 22
      AC: 29; Action Points: 0
      Conditions:
        regen 7 hp when bloodied (stance).
        +1 defense bonus (until end of this turn).
      Ragnarok heals 7 hp (36 hp -> 43 hp; 0 hp wasted).
      Shift (move action, at_will)
        Ragnarok gains +1 defense bonus (until end of next turn).
      Brash Strike (standard action, at_will)
        Attacks Soldier with 32 vs. 26 AC (1d20+14; rolled 18).
        Hits: 18 damage (1d10[brutal 2]+15; rolled 3).
        Soldier has 6 hp remaining (24 hp - 18 damage).
        Ragnarok gains 5 temp hp (had 0; applied 5).
        Soldier gains Combat Advantage (until start of next turn).
      +1 defense bonus expires.
    
  Round 11:
    Soldier's turn:
      HP: 6/106; Temp HP: 0; Surges: 1; Surge Value: 26
      AC: 26; Action Points: 0
      Conditions:
        Combat Advantage (until start of next turn).
      Soldier Basic Attack (standard action, at_will)
        Attacks Ragnarok with 34 vs. 29 AC (1d20+19; rolled 15).
        Hits: 9 damage (2d6+5; rolled 2, 2).
        Ragnarok deflects 5 damage; 4 gets through (5 temp hp - 9 damage).
        Ragnarok has 39 hp remaining (43 hp - 4 damage).
    Ragnarok's turn:
      HP: 39/82; Temp HP: 0; Surges: 11; Surge Value: 22
      AC: 29; Action Points: 0
      Combat Advantage expires.
      Conditions:
        regen 7 hp when bloodied (stance).
        +1 defense bonus (until end of this turn).
      Ragnarok heals 7 hp (39 hp -> 46 hp; 0 hp wasted).
      Brash Strike (standard action, at_will)
        Attacks Soldier with 30 vs. 26 AC (1d20+14; rolled 16).
        Hits: 22 damage (1d10[brutal 2]+15; rolled 7).
        Soldier has -16 hp remaining (6 hp - 22 damage).
        Ragnarok gains 5 temp hp (had 0; applied 5).
        Soldier gains Combat Advantage (until start of next turn).
      +1 defense bonus expires.
    Soldier has died!
    
  Heroes win!
  Ragnarok takes a short rest.
    Ragnarok has 46 hp; wants at least 71 hp (maximum is 82 hp).
      Ragnarok spends a healing surge (10 remaining).
      Ragnarok heals 22 hp (46 hp -> 68 hp; 0 hp wasted).
      Ragnarok spends a healing surge (9 remaining).
      Ragnarok heals 22 hp (68 hp -> 82 hp; 8 hp wasted).
    Temporary hit points expire.
    Powers recharge:
      Distracting Spate recharges.
      Crushing Blow recharges.
      Unbreakable recharges.
      Griffons Wrath recharges.
      Spend Action Point recharges.
      Second Wind recharges.
    Conditions expire:
      Regen 7 hp when bloodied expires.
  
FIGHT #4: Level 8 Ragnarok VS. Level 8 Soldier
  Roll initiative!
    Ragnarok rolls 24 initiative (1d20+5; rolled 19).
    Soldier rolls 19 initiative (1d20+9; rolled 10).
    Initiative order: 
      Ragnarok
      Soldier
  
  Round 1:
    Ragnarok's turn:
      HP: 82/82; Temp HP: 0; Surges: 9; Surge Value: 22
      AC: 28; Action Points: 0
      Crushing Blow (standard action, encounter)
        Attacks Soldier with 29 vs. 24 AC (1d20+12; rolled 17).
        Hits: 28 damage (2d10[brutal 2]+15; rolled 7, 6).
        Soldier has 61 hp remaining (89 hp - 28 damage).
        Ragnarok gains 5 temp hp (had 0; applied 5).
        Crushing Blow has been expended.
      Shift (move action, at_will)
        Ragnarok gains +1 defense bonus (until end of next turn).
    Soldier's turn:
      HP: 61/89; Temp HP: 0; Surges: 1; Surge Value: 22
      AC: 24; Action Points: 0
      Soldier Encounter Attack (standard action, encounter)
        Attacks Ragnarok with 30 vs. 29 AC (1d20+15; rolled 15).
        Hits: 19 damage (3d10+5; rolled 9, 4, 1).
        Ragnarok reacts with Unbreakable (immediate reaction, encounter):
          Damage is reduced to 9 hp (19 hp - 10 hp).
          Unbreakable has been expended.
        Ragnarok deflects 5 damage; 4 gets through (5 temp hp - 9 damage).
        Ragnarok has 78 hp remaining (82 hp - 4 damage).
        Soldier Encounter Attack has been expended.
    
  Round 2:
    Ragnarok's turn:
      HP: 78/82; Temp HP: 0; Surges: 9; Surge Value: 22
      AC: 29; Action Points: 0
      Conditions:
        +1 defense bonus (until end of this turn).
      Griffons Wrath (standard action, encounter)
        Attacks Soldier with 13 vs. 24 AC (1d20+12; rolled 1).
        Misses.
        Griffons Wrath has been expended.
      Shift (move action, at_will)
        Ragnarok gains +1 defense bonus (until end of next turn).
      +1 defense bonus expires.
    Soldier's turn:
      HP: 61/89; Temp HP: 0; Surges: 1; Surge Value: 22
      AC: 24; Action Points: 0
      Soldier Basic Attack (standard action, at_will)
        Attacks Ragnarok with 20 vs. 29 AC (1d20+15; rolled 5).
        Misses.
    
  Round 3:
    Ragnarok's turn:
      HP: 78/82; Temp HP: 0; Surges: 9; Surge Value: 22
      AC: 29; Action Points: 0
      Conditions:
        +1 defense bonus (until end of this turn).
      Distracting Spate (standard action, encounter)
        Attacks Soldier with 32 vs. 24 AC (1d20+12; rolled 20).
        Crits: 32 damage (2d10[brutal 2, max]+10 + 1d12; rolled max + 2).
        Soldier has 29 hp remaining (61 hp - 32 damage).
        Ragnarok gains 5 temp hp (had 0; applied 5).
        Ragnarok gains Combat Advantage (until end of next turn).
        Distracting Spate has been expended.
      Shift (move action, at_will)
        Ragnarok gains +1 defense bonus (until end of next turn).
      +1 defense bonus expires.
    Soldier's turn:
      HP: 29/89; Temp HP: 0; Surges: 1; Surge Value: 22
      AC: 24; Action Points: 0
      Soldier Basic Attack (standard action, at_will)
        Attacks Ragnarok with 17 vs. 29 AC (1d20+15; rolled 2).
        Misses.
    
  Round 4:
    Ragnarok's turn:
      HP: 78/82; Temp HP: 5; Surges: 9; Surge Value: 22
      AC: 29; Action Points: 0
      Conditions:
        Combat Advantage (until end of this turn).
        +1 defense bonus (until end of this turn).
      Shift (move action, at_will)
        Ragnarok gains +1 defense bonus (until end of next turn).
      Brash Strike (standard action, at_will)
        Attacks Soldier with 18 vs. 24 AC (1d20+16; rolled 2).
        Misses.
        Soldier gains Combat Advantage (until start of next turn).
      Combat Advantage expires.
      +1 defense bonus expires.
    Soldier's turn:
      HP: 29/89; Temp HP: 0; Surges: 1; Surge Value: 22
      AC: 24; Action Points: 0
      Conditions:
        Combat Advantage (until start of next turn).
      Soldier Basic Attack (standard action, at_will)
        Attacks Ragnarok with 33 vs. 29 AC (1d20+17; rolled 16).
        Hits: 13 damage (2d6+5; rolled 4, 4).
        Ragnarok deflects 5 damage; 8 gets through (5 temp hp - 13 damage).
        Ragnarok has 70 hp remaining (78 hp - 8 damage).
    
  Round 5:
    Ragnarok's turn:
      HP: 70/82; Temp HP: 0; Surges: 9; Surge Value: 22
      AC: 29; Action Points: 0
      Combat Advantage expires.
      Conditions:
        +1 defense bonus (until end of this turn).
      Shift (move action, at_will)
        Ragnarok gains +1 defense bonus (until end of next turn).
      Brash Strike (standard action, at_will)
        Attacks Soldier with 27 vs. 24 AC (1d20+14; rolled 13).
        Hits: 18 damage (1d10[brutal 2]+15; rolled 3).
        Soldier has 11 hp remaining (29 hp - 18 damage).
        Ragnarok gains 5 temp hp (had 0; applied 5).
        Soldier gains Combat Advantage (until start of next turn).
      +1 defense bonus expires.
    Soldier's turn:
      HP: 11/89; Temp HP: 0; Surges: 1; Surge Value: 22
      AC: 24; Action Points: 0
      Conditions:
        Combat Advantage (until start of next turn).
      Soldier Basic Attack (standard action, at_will)
        Attacks Ragnarok with 18 vs. 29 AC (1d20+17; rolled 1).
        Misses.
    
  Round 6:
    Ragnarok's turn:
      HP: 70/82; Temp HP: 5; Surges: 9; Surge Value: 22
      AC: 29; Action Points: 0
      Combat Advantage expires.
      Conditions:
        +1 defense bonus (until end of this turn).
      Shift (move action, at_will)
        Ragnarok gains +1 defense bonus (until end of next turn).
      Brash Strike (standard action, at_will)
        Attacks Soldier with 26 vs. 24 AC (1d20+14; rolled 12).
        Hits: 23 damage (1d10[brutal 2]+15; rolled 2, 8).
        Soldier has -12 hp remaining (11 hp - 23 damage).
        Ragnarok gains 0 temp hp (had 5; applied 5).
        Soldier gains Combat Advantage (until start of next turn).
      +1 defense bonus expires.
    Soldier has died!
    
  Heroes win!
  Ragnarok takes a short rest.
    Ragnarok has 70 hp; wants at least 71 hp (maximum is 82 hp).
      Ragnarok spends a healing surge (8 remaining).
      Ragnarok heals 22 hp (70 hp -> 82 hp; 10 hp wasted).
    Temporary hit points expire.
    Powers recharge:
      Distracting Spate recharges.
      Crushing Blow recharges.
      Unbreakable recharges.
      Griffons Wrath recharges.
    Conditions expire:
      +1 defense bonus expires.
    Milestone:
      Ragnarok gains an action point.
      Meliorating Layered Plate Armor +2: enhancement increases to +4.
  
FIGHT #5: Level 8 Ragnarok VS. Level 9 Soldier
  Roll initiative!
    Ragnarok rolls 8 initiative (1d20+5; rolled 3).
    Soldier rolls 17 initiative (1d20+9; rolled 8).
    Initiative order: 
      Soldier
      Ragnarok
  
  Round 1:
    Soldier's turn:
      HP: 97/97; Temp HP: 0; Surges: 1; Surge Value: 24
      AC: 25; Action Points: 0
      Soldier Basic Attack (standard action, at_will)
        Attacks Ragnarok with 28 vs. 29 AC (1d20+16; rolled 12).
        Misses.
    Ragnarok's turn:
      HP: 82/82; Temp HP: 0; Surges: 8; Surge Value: 22
      AC: 29; Action Points: 1
      Crushing Surge (standard action, at_will)
        Attacks Soldier with 14 vs. 25 AC (1d20+12; rolled 2).
        Misses.
        Ragnarok gains 5 temp hp (had 0; applied 5).
      Spend Action Point (free action, encounter)
        Ragnarok spends an action point (0 remaining).
        Ragnarok gains a standard action.
        Spend Action Point has been expended.
      Brash Strike (standard action, at_will)
        Attacks Soldier with 31 vs. 25 AC (1d20+14; rolled 17).
        Hits: 19 damage (1d10[brutal 2]+15; rolled 4).
        Soldier has 78 hp remaining (97 hp - 19 damage).
        Ragnarok gains 0 temp hp (had 5; applied 5).
        Soldier gains Combat Advantage (until start of next turn).
      Shift (move action, at_will)
        Ragnarok gains +1 defense bonus (until end of next turn).
    
  Round 2:
    Soldier's turn:
      HP: 78/97; Temp HP: 0; Surges: 1; Surge Value: 24
      AC: 25; Action Points: 0
      Conditions:
        Combat Advantage (until start of next turn).
      Soldier Encounter Attack (standard action, encounter)
        Attacks Ragnarok with 22 vs. 30 AC (1d20+18; rolled 4).
        Misses.
        Soldier Encounter Attack has been expended.
    Ragnarok's turn:
      HP: 82/82; Temp HP: 5; Surges: 8; Surge Value: 22
      AC: 30; Action Points: 0
      Combat Advantage expires.
      Conditions:
        +1 defense bonus (until end of this turn).
      Distracting Spate (standard action, encounter)
        Attacks Soldier with 13 vs. 25 AC (1d20+12; rolled 1).
        Misses.
        Distracting Spate has been expended.
      Shift (move action, at_will)
        Ragnarok gains +1 defense bonus (until end of next turn).
      +1 defense bonus expires.
    
  Round 3:
    Soldier's turn:
      HP: 78/97; Temp HP: 0; Surges: 1; Surge Value: 24
      AC: 25; Action Points: 0
      Soldier Basic Attack (standard action, at_will)
        Attacks Ragnarok with 32 vs. 30 AC (1d20+16; rolled 16).
        Hits: 13 damage (2d6+5; rolled 3, 5).
        Ragnarok deflects 5 damage; 8 gets through (5 temp hp - 13 damage).
        Ragnarok has 74 hp remaining (82 hp - 8 damage).
    Ragnarok's turn:
      HP: 74/82; Temp HP: 0; Surges: 8; Surge Value: 22
      AC: 30; Action Points: 0
      Conditions:
        +1 defense bonus (until end of this turn).
      Crushing Surge (standard action, at_will)
        Attacks Soldier with 31 vs. 25 AC (1d20+12; rolled 19).
        Hits: 18 damage (1d10[brutal 2]+10; rolled 1, 8).
        Soldier has 60 hp remaining (78 hp - 18 damage).
        Ragnarok gains 12 temp hp (had 0; applied 12).
      Shift (move action, at_will)
        Ragnarok gains +1 defense bonus (until end of next turn).
      +1 defense bonus expires.
    
  Round 4:
    Soldier's turn:
      HP: 60/97; Temp HP: 0; Surges: 1; Surge Value: 24
      AC: 25; Action Points: 0
      Soldier Basic Attack (standard action, at_will)
        Attacks Ragnarok with 24 vs. 30 AC (1d20+16; rolled 8).
        Misses.
    Ragnarok's turn:
      HP: 74/82; Temp HP: 12; Surges: 8; Surge Value: 22
      AC: 30; Action Points: 0
      Conditions:
        +1 defense bonus (until end of this turn).
      Brash Strike (standard action, at_will)
        Attacks Soldier with 32 vs. 25 AC (1d20+14; rolled 18).
        Hits: 21 damage (1d10[brutal 2]+15; rolled 6).
        Soldier has 39 hp remaining (60 hp - 21 damage).
        Ragnarok gains 0 temp hp (had 12; applied 5).
        Soldier gains Combat Advantage (until start of next turn).
      Shift (move action, at_will)
        Ragnarok gains +1 defense bonus (until end of next turn).
      +1 defense bonus expires.
    
  Round 5:
    Soldier's turn:
      HP: 39/97; Temp HP: 0; Surges: 1; Surge Value: 24
      AC: 25; Action Points: 0
      Conditions:
        Combat Advantage (until start of next turn).
      Soldier Basic Attack (standard action, at_will)
        Attacks Ragnarok with 22 vs. 30 AC (1d20+18; rolled 4).
        Misses.
    Ragnarok's turn:
      HP: 74/82; Temp HP: 12; Surges: 8; Surge Value: 22
      AC: 30; Action Points: 0
      Combat Advantage expires.
      Conditions:
        +1 defense bonus (until end of this turn).
      Shift (move action, at_will)
        Ragnarok gains +1 defense bonus (until end of next turn).
      Griffons Wrath (standard action, encounter)
        Attacks Soldier with 32 vs. 25 AC (1d20+12; rolled 20).
        Crits: 32 damage (2d10[brutal 2, max]+10 + 1d12; rolled max + 2).
        Soldier has 7 hp remaining (39 hp - 32 damage).
        Ragnarok gains 0 temp hp (had 12; applied 5).
        Soldier gains -2 AC penalty (until end of Ragnarok's next turn).
        Griffons Wrath has been expended.
      +1 defense bonus expires.
    
  Round 6:
    Soldier's turn:
      HP: 7/97; Temp HP: 0; Surges: 1; Surge Value: 24
      AC: 23; Action Points: 0
      Conditions:
        -2 AC penalty (until end of Ragnarok's next turn).
      Soldier Basic Attack (standard action, at_will)
        Attacks Ragnarok with 22 vs. 30 AC (1d20+16; rolled 6).
        Misses.
    Ragnarok's turn:
      HP: 74/82; Temp HP: 12; Surges: 8; Surge Value: 22
      AC: 30; Action Points: 0
      Conditions:
        +1 defense bonus (until end of this turn).
      Shift (move action, at_will)
        Ragnarok gains +1 defense bonus (until end of next turn).
      Brash Strike (standard action, at_will)
        Attacks Soldier with 22 vs. 23 AC (1d20+14; rolled 8).
        Misses.
        Soldier gains Combat Advantage (until start of next turn).
      +1 defense bonus expires.
      -2 AC penalty expires.
    
  Round 7:
    Soldier's turn:
      HP: 7/97; Temp HP: 0; Surges: 1; Surge Value: 24
      AC: 25; Action Points: 0
      Conditions:
        Combat Advantage (until start of next turn).
      Soldier Basic Attack (standard action, at_will)
        Attacks Ragnarok with 20 vs. 30 AC (1d20+18; rolled 2).
        Misses.
    Ragnarok's turn:
      HP: 74/82; Temp HP: 12; Surges: 8; Surge Value: 22
      AC: 30; Action Points: 0
      Combat Advantage expires.
      Conditions:
        +1 defense bonus (until end of this turn).
      Shift (move action, at_will)
        Ragnarok gains +1 defense bonus (until end of next turn).
      Crushing Blow (standard action, encounter)
        Attacks Soldier with 14 vs. 25 AC (1d20+12; rolled 2).
        Misses.
        Crushing Blow has been expended.
      +1 defense bonus expires.
    
  Round 8:
    Soldier's turn:
      HP: 7/97; Temp HP: 0; Surges: 1; Surge Value: 24
      AC: 25; Action Points: 0
      Soldier Basic Attack (standard action, at_will)
        Attacks Ragnarok with 20 vs. 30 AC (1d20+16; rolled 4).
        Misses.
    Ragnarok's turn:
      HP: 74/82; Temp HP: 12; Surges: 8; Surge Value: 22
      AC: 30; Action Points: 0
      Conditions:
        +1 defense bonus (until end of this turn).
      Shift (move action, at_will)
        Ragnarok gains +1 defense bonus (until end of next turn).
      Brash Strike (standard action, at_will)
        Attacks Soldier with 33 vs. 25 AC (1d20+14; rolled 19).
        Hits: 23 damage (1d10[brutal 2]+15; rolled 8).
        Soldier has -16 hp remaining (7 hp - 23 damage).
        Ragnarok gains 0 temp hp (had 12; applied 5).
        Soldier gains Combat Advantage (until start of next turn).
      +1 defense bonus expires.
    Soldier has died!
    
  Heroes win!
  Ragnarok takes a short rest.
    Ragnarok has 74 hp; wants at least 71 hp (maximum is 82 hp).
    Temporary hit points expire.
    Powers recharge:
      Distracting Spate recharges.
      Crushing Blow recharges.
      Griffons Wrath recharges.
      Spend Action Point recharges.
    Conditions expire:
      +1 defense bonus expires.
```
[/sblock]
[/sblock]
[/sblock]


----------



## Truename (Dec 31, 2009)

*Ragnarok Level 8*

dupe


----------



## AbdulAlhazred (Dec 31, 2009)

It is interesting that his survivability simply goes up and up, though not surprising for the heroic tier levels. I really wonder about level 15, 20, 25, and 30 essentially. There is where you'll see the effects of "math".


----------



## keterys (Dec 31, 2009)

Hmm, my bad on meliorating, I must just not have scrolled down far enough when I checked.

Sorry on the using other sources - I was just plugging things into the character builder and skimming. 

I created a campaign file w/ PH, AV, AP, DP, MP only which should solve that problem. Now just to recreate Ragnarok, since I can't find a save file (sigh) which I'll do soon-ish.

In the meantime, Defensive Resilience at 8th seems decent. Improved Initiative or Student of Battle (inspiring word) at 10th would be suggested.


----------



## keterys (Dec 31, 2009)

Looks like Mighty Surge was from something else too, since I don't see it. So suggest Hunker Down or Defensive Resurgence at 10th.

With the change to feats, would suggest a retrain at 12th to get Marked Scourge (dropping resilience).


----------



## Truename (Dec 31, 2009)

*Ragnarok Level 9*

[Note: I caught and fixed the error in crit damage while coding level 9.]

Ragnarok continues to be completely unstoppable. Before leveling up at all, Ragnarok (at level 8) had a 94.3% survivability vs. level 9 challenges. Such a high survivability rate makes it difficult to draw any conclusions about the effects of the level 9 additions. Hopefully this trend won't continue.

While I was adding the Jackal Strike power, I discovered that I made a mistake back at level 7 when I upgraded the Vicious Craghammer to +2. I forgot that crit damage increases with enhancement. It was another case of thoroughly tested code doing exactly what I thought it should. Anyway, that's been fixed now. I haven't gone back and updated the old results (the simulation runs take too long), but you can see the fixed numbers in the level-by-level results below. The effect is minimal.

Speaking of errors, when I coded the Immediate Action economy, I somehow messed up the code that prevents monsters from using any actions when they die during their turn (Rain of Steel is the most common reason). So you may see some zombie-like behavior in the example combats. It shouldn't effect the results significantly and I'll fix it in the next level.

Finally, the Strikebacks brought up the ruling about what "Trigger: You are hit with an attack" means. As with Unbreakable, I coded the sim to say that this only applies on a hit or crit--not on a miss that does damage. If you disagree, let me know. It's easy to code either way.


```
Level 8 Ragnarok (vs. Level 9 challenges): 95.3% +/- 1.3%
Add level 9: 96.5% +/- 1.1%
Add Jackal Strike power: 97.3% +/- 1.0%
Add Strikebacks: 98.3% +/- 0.8%
Final result (10,000 runs): 98.5% +/- 0.2%
```

The latest level-by-level results, including the fixed (2d12) crit damage for levels 7 and 8:


```
Level 1 Ragnarok vs. Soldier: 49.7% +/- 3.1% survival (5.4 rounds)
Level 2 Ragnarok vs. Soldier: 85.4% +/- 2.2% survival (7.2 rounds)
Level 3 Ragnarok vs. Soldier: 72.3% +/- 2.8% survival (8.9 rounds)
Level 4 Ragnarok vs. Soldier: 78.4% +/- 2.6% survival (7.6 rounds)
Level 5 Ragnarok vs. Soldier: 72.4% +/- 2.8% survival (8.4 rounds)
Level 6 Ragnarok vs. Soldier: 96.7% +/- 1.1% survival (9.6 rounds)
Level 7 Ragnarok vs. Soldier: 92.4% +/- 1.6% survival (9.8 rounds)
Level 8 Ragnarok vs. Soldier: 99.1% +/- 0.6% survival (9.1 rounds)
Level 9 Ragnarok vs. Soldier: 99.2% +/- 0.6% survival (9.7 rounds)
```

And the detailed level 9 results:

[sblock=Level 9 Ragnarok vs. Soldier]

[sblock=Combatants]

```
Level 9 Ragnarok:
  HP: 88/88; Temp HP: 0; Surges: 14; Surge Value: 24
  AC: 27; Action Points: 1
  Str: 18(+4); Con: 20(+5); Dex: 12(+1); Int: 8(-1); Wis: 14(+2); Cha: 10(+0)
  Initiative Bonus: +5
  Race: Dwarf
    Ability Scores: [16, 16, 12, 8, 12, 10] => [16, 18, 12, 8, 14, 10]
    Dwarven Resilience: Use Second Wind as minor action.
  Class: Fighter
    Base HP: 83 (15 class + 20 con + 48 level)
    Base Surges: 14 (9 class + 5 con)
    Battlerager Vigor: 
      +5 temp hp on hit.
      Grant 5 temp hp on miss with invigorating power.
  Items:
    Main hand: Vicious Craghammer +2
      One-handed weapon
      Damage: 1d10[brutal 2]
      Proficient: +2
      Enhancement: +2 attack rolls and damage rolls
      Critical: 2d12 damage.
      Group: Hammer
    Off-hand: Heavy Shield
      AC Bonus: +2
    Armor: Meliorating Layered Plate Armor +2
      AC Bonus: +9
      Enhancement: +2
      Property: Increase enhancement by one at each milestone.
    Neck Slot: Collar Of Recovery +2
      Enhancement: +2
      Property: +2 to healing surge value
    Arms Slot: Iron Armbands Of Power
      Property: Gain a +2 bonus to damage rolls.
    Hands Slot: Strikebacks
      Strikebacks Power:
        Encounter
        Immediate Reaction
        Effect: Make a melee basic attack.
    Feet Slot: Boots Of The Fencing Master
      Property: On Shift: Gain +1 defense bonus (until end of next turn).
  Feats:
    Toughness: Increase hp by 5.
    Dwarf Stoneblood: +2 temp hp on hit with an invigorating power.
    Dwarven Weapon Training: +2 bonus to damage rolls.
    Armor Proficiency (Plate Armor): (Not simulated.)
    Defensive Resilience: +1 defense bonus (until end of next turn) when Second Wind used while bloodied
  Powers:
    Knee Breaker:
      Daily * Invigorating
      Standard Action
      Attack: 1d20+12 vs. AC
      Hit:
        2d10[brutal 2]+15 damage.
        Grant 12 temporary hit points.
      Crit adds: 2d12 damage.
      Miss:
        Half of 2d10[brutal 2]+15 damage.
        Grant 5 temporary hit points.
    Distracting Spate:
      Encounter
      Standard Action
      Attack: 1d20+12 vs. AC
      Hit:
        2d10[brutal 2]+10 damage.
        Grant 5 temporary hit points.
        Gain Combat Advantage (until end of next turn).
      Crit adds: 2d12 damage.
    Crushing Surge:
      At-Will * Invigorating
      Standard Action
      Attack: 1d20+12 vs. AC
      Hit:
        1d10[brutal 2]+10 damage.
        Grant 12 temporary hit points.
      Crit adds: 2d12 damage.
      Miss: Grant 5 temporary hit points.
    Brash Strike:
      At-Will
      Standard Action
      Attack: 1d20+14 vs. AC
      Hit:
        1d10[brutal 2]+15 damage.
        Grant 5 temporary hit points.
      Crit adds: 2d12 damage.
      Effect: Opponent gets Combat Advantage (until start of next turn).
    Boundless Endurance:
      Daily * Stance
      Minor Action
      Effect: Gain regen 7 hp when bloodied (stance).
    Crushing Blow:
      Encounter
      Standard Action
      Attack: 1d20+12 vs. AC
      Hit:
        2d10[brutal 2]+15 damage.
        Grant 5 temporary hit points.
      Crit adds: 2d12 damage.
    Rain Of Steel:
      Daily * Stance
      Minor Action
      Effect: Opponents take 1d10[brutal 2] damage at the start of each turn.
    Unbreakable:
      Encounter
      Immediate Reaction
      Trigger: Hit by an attack.
      Effect: Reduce damage by 10 points.
    Griffons Wrath:
      Encounter
      Standard Action
      Attack: 1d20+12 vs. AC
      Hit:
        2d10[brutal 2]+10 damage.
        Grant 5 temporary hit points.
        Opponent gets -2 AC penalty (until end of Ragnarok's next turn).
      Crit adds: 2d12 damage.
    Jackal Strike:
      Daily * Reliable
      Free Action
      Attack: 1d20+12 vs. AC
      Hit:
        3d10[brutal 2]+10 damage.
        Grant 5 temporary hit points.
      Crit adds: 2d12 damage.
      Miss: Not expended.
  Combat Actions:
    Spend Action Point:
      Encounter
      Free Action
      Effect: Spend an action point and gain a standard action.
    Second Wind:
      Encounter
      Minor Action
      Effect:
        Spend a healing surge and regain 24 hit points.
        Gain +2 defense bonus (until end of next turn).
    Shift:
      At-Will
      Move Action
      Effect: Gain +1 defense bonus (until end of next turn).
    Melee Basic Attack:
      At-Will
      Standard Action
      Attack: 1d20+12 vs. AC
      Hit:
        1d10[brutal 2]+10 damage.
        Grant 5 temporary hit points.
      Crit adds: 2d12 damage.

Level 9 Soldier:
  HP: 97/97; Temp HP: 0; Surges: 1; Surge Value: 24
  AC: 25; Action Points: 0
  Str: 20(+5); Con: 17(+3); Dex: 17(+3); Int: 17(+3); Wis: 17(+3); Cha: 17(+3)
  Initiative Bonus: +9
  Monster
  Powers:
    Soldier Encounter Attack:
      Encounter
      Standard Action
      Attack: 1d20+16 vs. AC
      Hit: 3d10+5 damage.
    Soldier Basic Attack:
      At-Will
      Standard Action
      Attack: 1d20+16 vs. AC
      Hit: 2d6+5 damage.
  Combat Actions:
    Spend Action Point:
      Encounter
      Free Action
      Effect: Spend an action point and gain a standard action.

Level 10 Soldier:
  HP: 106/106; Temp HP: 0; Surges: 1; Surge Value: 26
  AC: 26; Action Points: 0
  Str: 21(+5); Con: 18(+4); Dex: 18(+4); Int: 18(+4); Wis: 18(+4); Cha: 18(+4)
  Initiative Bonus: +11
  Monster
  Powers:
    Soldier Encounter Attack:
      Encounter
      Standard Action
      Attack: 1d20+17 vs. AC
      Hit: 4d8+5 damage.
    Soldier Basic Attack:
      At-Will
      Standard Action
      Attack: 1d20+17 vs. AC
      Hit: 2d6+5 damage.
  Combat Actions:
    Spend Action Point:
      Encounter
      Free Action
      Effect: Spend an action point and gain a standard action.

Level 11 Soldier:
  HP: 114/114; Temp HP: 0; Surges: 2; Surge Value: 28
  AC: 27; Action Points: 0
  Str: 21(+5); Con: 18(+4); Dex: 18(+4); Int: 18(+4); Wis: 18(+4); Cha: 18(+4)
  Initiative Bonus: +11
  Monster
  Powers:
    Soldier Encounter Attack:
      Encounter
      Standard Action
      Attack: 1d20+18 vs. AC
      Hit: 4d8+5 damage.
    Soldier Basic Attack:
      At-Will
      Standard Action
      Attack: 1d20+18 vs. AC
      Hit: 2d6+5 damage.
  Combat Actions:
    Spend Action Point:
      Encounter
      Free Action
      Effect: Spend an action point and gain a standard action.

Level 12 Soldier:
  HP: 123/123; Temp HP: 0; Surges: 2; Surge Value: 30
  AC: 28; Action Points: 0
  Str: 22(+6); Con: 19(+4); Dex: 19(+4); Int: 19(+4); Wis: 19(+4); Cha: 19(+4)
  Initiative Bonus: +12
  Monster
  Powers:
    Soldier Encounter Attack:
      Encounter
      Standard Action
      Attack: 1d20+19 vs. AC
      Hit: 4d8+5 damage.
    Soldier Basic Attack:
      At-Will
      Standard Action
      Attack: 1d20+19 vs. AC
      Hit: 2d6+5 damage.
  Combat Actions:
    Spend Action Point:
      Encounter
      Free Action
      Effect: Spend an action point and gain a standard action.
```
[/sblock]

```
Days simulated: 10000

Avg rounds per fight (when survived): 9.8
  2  (1.0%): ======
  3  (4.0%): ===================
  4  (9.4%): ===================================
  5 (17.0%): =================================================
  6 (26.1%): ===========================================================
  7 (35.9%): ===============================================================
  8 (46.1%): ===================================================================
  9 (55.3%): ============================================================
 10 (63.8%): =======================================================
 11 (70.8%): =============================================
 12 (76.7%): ======================================
 13 (81.6%): ================================
 14 (85.5%): =========================
 15 (88.7%): =====================
 16 (91.3%): ================
 17 (93.2%): ============
 18 (94.8%): ==========
 19 (96.0%): ========
 20 (96.9%): =====
 21 (97.6%): ====
 22 (98.2%): ===
 23 (98.6%): ==
 24 (99.0%): ==
 25 (99.2%): =
 26 (99.4%): =
 27 (99.6%): =

Avg fights survived: 5.0
  5(100.0%): ===================================================================

Avg surges remaining (survivors only): 6.3 of 14
  0  (0.5%): =
  1  (1.4%): ===
  2  (3.5%): =======
  3  (8.3%): ================
  4 (17.8%): ================================
  5 (32.9%): ==================================================
  6 (51.9%): ================================================================
  7 (71.7%): ===================================================================
  8 (86.6%): ==================================================
  9 (95.4%): =============================
 10 (98.8%): ===========
 11 (99.8%): ===

Survival rate: 98.5% +/- 0.2%
```
[sblock=Example combats]
[sblock=Example of 0 fight(s) survived (0.0% chance)

```
FIGHT #1: Level 9 Ragnarok VS. Level 12 Soldier
  Roll initiative!
    Ragnarok rolls 21 initiative (1d20+5; rolled 16).
    Soldier rolls 17 initiative (1d20+12; rolled 5).
    Initiative order: 
      Ragnarok
      Soldier
  
  Round 1:
    Ragnarok's turn:
      HP: 88/88; Temp HP: 0; Surges: 14; Surge Value: 24
      AC: 27; Action Points: 1
      Distracting Spate (standard action, encounter)
        Attacks Soldier with 18 vs. 28 AC (1d20+12; rolled 6).
        Misses.
        Distracting Spate has been expended.
      Rain Of Steel (minor action, daily)
        Ragnarok gains Rain of Steel (stance).
        Rain Of Steel has been expended.
      Shift (move action, at_will)
        Ragnarok gains +1 defense bonus (until end of next turn).
      Spend Action Point (free action, encounter)
        Ragnarok spends an action point (0 remaining).
        Ragnarok gains a standard action.
        Spend Action Point has been expended.
      Crushing Blow (standard action, encounter)
        Attacks Soldier with 17 vs. 28 AC (1d20+12; rolled 5).
        Misses.
        Crushing Blow has been expended.
    Soldier's turn:
      HP: 123/123; Temp HP: 0; Surges: 2; Surge Value: 30
      AC: 28; Action Points: 0
      Rain of Steel:
        Soldier takes 6 damage (1d10[brutal 2]; rolled 6).
        Soldier has 117 hp remaining (123 hp - 6 damage).
      Soldier Basic Attack (standard action, at_will)
        Attacks Ragnarok with 33 vs. 28 AC (1d20+19; rolled 14).
        Hits: 8 damage (2d6+5; rolled 2, 1).
        Ragnarok has 80 hp remaining (88 hp - 8 damage).
        Ragnarok reacts with Strikebacks Power (immediate reaction, encounter):
          Attacks Soldier with 27 vs. 28 AC (1d20+12; rolled 15).
          Misses.
          Strikebacks Power has been expended.
    
  Round 2:
    Ragnarok's turn:
      HP: 80/88; Temp HP: 0; Surges: 14; Surge Value: 24
      AC: 28; Action Points: 0
      Conditions:
        Rain of Steel (stance).
        +1 defense bonus (until end of this turn).
      Knee Breaker (standard action, daily)
        Attacks Soldier with 26 vs. 28 AC (1d20+12; rolled 14).
        Misses: 12 damage (half of 2d10[brutal 2]+15; rolled 2, 6, 1, 2, 2, 1, 1, 4).
        Soldier has 105 hp remaining (117 hp - 12 damage).
        Ragnarok gains 5 temp hp (had 0; applied 5).
        Knee Breaker has been expended.
      Shift (move action, at_will)
        Ragnarok gains +1 defense bonus (until end of next turn).
      +1 defense bonus expires.
    Soldier's turn:
      HP: 105/123; Temp HP: 0; Surges: 2; Surge Value: 30
      AC: 28; Action Points: 0
      Rain of Steel:
        Soldier takes 5 damage (1d10[brutal 2]; rolled 5).
        Soldier has 100 hp remaining (105 hp - 5 damage).
      Soldier Basic Attack (standard action, at_will)
        Attacks Ragnarok with 39 vs. 28 AC (1d20+19; rolled 20).
        Crits: 17 damage (2d6[max]+5; rolled max).
        Ragnarok reacts with Unbreakable (immediate reaction, encounter):
          Damage is reduced to 7 hp (17 hp - 10 hp).
          Unbreakable has been expended.
        Ragnarok deflects 5 damage; 2 gets through (5 temp hp - 7 damage).
        Ragnarok has 78 hp remaining (80 hp - 2 damage).
    
  Round 3:
    Ragnarok's turn:
      HP: 78/88; Temp HP: 0; Surges: 14; Surge Value: 24
      AC: 28; Action Points: 0
      Conditions:
        Rain of Steel (stance).
        +1 defense bonus (until end of this turn).
      Griffons Wrath (standard action, encounter)
        Attacks Soldier with 19 vs. 28 AC (1d20+12; rolled 7).
        Misses.
        Griffons Wrath has been expended.
      Shift (move action, at_will)
        Ragnarok gains +1 defense bonus (until end of next turn).
      +1 defense bonus expires.
    Soldier's turn:
      HP: 100/123; Temp HP: 0; Surges: 2; Surge Value: 30
      AC: 28; Action Points: 0
      Rain of Steel:
        Soldier takes 8 damage (1d10[brutal 2]; rolled 1, 2, 8).
        Soldier has 92 hp remaining (100 hp - 8 damage).
      Soldier Basic Attack (standard action, at_will)
        Attacks Ragnarok with 37 vs. 28 AC (1d20+19; rolled 18).
        Hits: 16 damage (2d6+5; rolled 6, 5).
        Ragnarok has 62 hp remaining (78 hp - 16 damage).
    
  Round 4:
    Ragnarok's turn:
      HP: 62/88; Temp HP: 0; Surges: 14; Surge Value: 24
      AC: 28; Action Points: 0
      Conditions:
        Rain of Steel (stance).
        +1 defense bonus (until end of this turn).
      Brash Strike (standard action, at_will)
        Attacks Soldier with 26 vs. 28 AC (1d20+14; rolled 12).
        Misses.
        Soldier gains Combat Advantage (until start of next turn).
      Shift (move action, at_will)
        Ragnarok gains +1 defense bonus (until end of next turn).
      +1 defense bonus expires.
    Soldier's turn:
      HP: 92/123; Temp HP: 0; Surges: 2; Surge Value: 30
      AC: 28; Action Points: 0
      Rain of Steel:
        Soldier takes 6 damage (1d10[brutal 2]; rolled 6).
        Soldier has 86 hp remaining (92 hp - 6 damage).
      Conditions:
        Combat Advantage (until start of next turn).
      Soldier Basic Attack (standard action, at_will)
        Attacks Ragnarok with 39 vs. 28 AC (1d20+21; rolled 18).
        Hits: 15 damage (2d6+5; rolled 5, 5).
        Ragnarok has 47 hp remaining (62 hp - 15 damage).
    
  Round 5:
    Ragnarok's turn:
      HP: 47/88; Temp HP: 0; Surges: 14; Surge Value: 24
      AC: 28; Action Points: 0
      Combat Advantage expires.
      Conditions:
        Rain of Steel (stance).
        +1 defense bonus (until end of this turn).
      Shift (move action, at_will)
        Ragnarok gains +1 defense bonus (until end of next turn).
      Brash Strike (standard action, at_will)
        Attacks Soldier with 31 vs. 28 AC (1d20+14; rolled 17).
        Hits: 19 damage (1d10[brutal 2]+15; rolled 4).
        Soldier has 67 hp remaining (86 hp - 19 damage).
        Ragnarok gains 5 temp hp (had 0; applied 5).
        Soldier gains Combat Advantage (until start of next turn).
      +1 defense bonus expires.
    Soldier's turn:
      HP: 67/123; Temp HP: 0; Surges: 2; Surge Value: 30
      AC: 28; Action Points: 0
      Rain of Steel:
        Soldier takes 4 damage (1d10[brutal 2]; rolled 4).
        Soldier has 63 hp remaining (67 hp - 4 damage).
      Conditions:
        Combat Advantage (until start of next turn).
      Soldier Encounter Attack (standard action, encounter)
        Attacks Ragnarok with 41 vs. 28 AC (1d20+21; rolled 20).
        Crits: 37 damage (4d8[max]+5; rolled max).
        Ragnarok deflects 5 damage; 32 gets through (5 temp hp - 37 damage).
        Ragnarok has 15 hp remaining (47 hp - 32 damage).
        Ragnarok has been bloodied.
        Soldier Encounter Attack has been expended.
    
  Round 6:
    Ragnarok's turn:
      HP: 15/88 (bloodied); Temp HP: 0; Surges: 14; Surge Value: 24
      AC: 28; Action Points: 0
      Combat Advantage expires.
      Conditions:
        Rain of Steel (stance).
        +1 defense bonus (until end of this turn).
      Brash Strike (standard action, at_will)
        Attacks Soldier with 15 vs. 28 AC (1d20+14; rolled 1).
        Misses.
        Soldier gains Combat Advantage (until start of next turn).
      Second Wind (minor action, encounter)
        Ragnarok gains +1 defense bonus (until end of next turn).
        Ragnarok spends a healing surge (13 remaining).
        Ragnarok heals 24 hp (15 hp -> 39 hp; 0 hp wasted).
        Ragnarok gains +2 defense bonus (until end of next turn).
        Second Wind has been expended.
      Shift (move action, at_will)
        Ragnarok gains +1 defense bonus (until end of next turn).
      +1 defense bonus expires.
    Soldier's turn:
      HP: 63/123; Temp HP: 0; Surges: 2; Surge Value: 30
      AC: 28; Action Points: 0
      Rain of Steel:
        Soldier takes 9 damage (1d10[brutal 2]; rolled 2, 9).
        Soldier has 54 hp remaining (63 hp - 9 damage).
        Soldier has been bloodied.
        Ragnarok uses Jackal Strike (free action, daily):
          Attacks Soldier with 25 vs. 28 AC (1d20+12; rolled 13).
          Misses: Not expended.
      Conditions:
        Combat Advantage (until start of next turn).
      Soldier Basic Attack (standard action, at_will)
        Attacks Ragnarok with 41 vs. 31 AC (1d20+21; rolled 20).
        Crits: 17 damage (2d6[max]+5; rolled max).
        Ragnarok has 22 hp remaining (39 hp - 17 damage).
    
  Round 7:
    Ragnarok's turn:
      HP: 22/88 (bloodied); Temp HP: 0; Surges: 13; Surge Value: 24
      AC: 31; Action Points: 0
      Combat Advantage expires.
      Conditions:
        Rain of Steel (stance).
        +1 defense bonus (until end of this turn).
        +2 defense bonus (until end of this turn).
        +1 defense bonus (until end of this turn).
      Shift (move action, at_will)
        Ragnarok gains +1 defense bonus (until end of next turn).
      Boundless Endurance (minor action, daily)
        Ragnarok gains regen 7 hp when bloodied (stance).
        Rain of Steel expires.
        Boundless Endurance has been expended.
      Brash Strike (standard action, at_will)
        Attacks Soldier with 23 vs. 28 AC (1d20+14; rolled 9).
        Misses.
        Soldier gains Combat Advantage (until start of next turn).
      +1 defense bonus expires.
      +2 defense bonus expires.
      +1 defense bonus expires.
    Soldier's turn:
      HP: 54/123 (bloodied); Temp HP: 0; Surges: 2; Surge Value: 30
      AC: 28; Action Points: 0
      Conditions:
        Combat Advantage (until start of next turn).
      Soldier Basic Attack (standard action, at_will)
        Attacks Ragnarok with 35 vs. 28 AC (1d20+21; rolled 14).
        Hits: 11 damage (2d6+5; rolled 3, 3).
        Ragnarok has 11 hp remaining (22 hp - 11 damage).
    
  Round 8:
    Ragnarok's turn:
      HP: 11/88 (bloodied); Temp HP: 0; Surges: 13; Surge Value: 24
      AC: 28; Action Points: 0
      Combat Advantage expires.
      Conditions:
        +1 defense bonus (until end of this turn).
        regen 7 hp when bloodied (stance).
      Ragnarok heals 7 hp (11 hp -> 18 hp; 0 hp wasted).
      Brash Strike (standard action, at_will)
        Attacks Soldier with 15 vs. 28 AC (1d20+14; rolled 1).
        Misses.
        Soldier gains Combat Advantage (until start of next turn).
      Shift (move action, at_will)
        Ragnarok gains +1 defense bonus (until end of next turn).
      +1 defense bonus expires.
    Soldier's turn:
      HP: 54/123 (bloodied); Temp HP: 0; Surges: 2; Surge Value: 30
      AC: 28; Action Points: 0
      Conditions:
        Combat Advantage (until start of next turn).
      Soldier Basic Attack (standard action, at_will)
        Attacks Ragnarok with 31 vs. 28 AC (1d20+21; rolled 10).
        Hits: 17 damage (2d6+5; rolled 6, 6).
        Ragnarok has 1 hp remaining (18 hp - 17 damage).
    
  Round 9:
    Ragnarok's turn:
      HP: 1/88 (bloodied); Temp HP: 0; Surges: 13; Surge Value: 24
      AC: 28; Action Points: 0
      Combat Advantage expires.
      Conditions:
        regen 7 hp when bloodied (stance).
        +1 defense bonus (until end of this turn).
      Ragnarok heals 7 hp (1 hp -> 8 hp; 0 hp wasted).
      Shift (move action, at_will)
        Ragnarok gains +1 defense bonus (until end of next turn).
      Crushing Surge (standard action, at_will)
        Attacks Soldier with 26 vs. 28 AC (1d20+12; rolled 14).
        Misses.
        Ragnarok gains 5 temp hp (had 0; applied 5).
      +1 defense bonus expires.
    Soldier's turn:
      HP: 54/123 (bloodied); Temp HP: 0; Surges: 2; Surge Value: 30
      AC: 28; Action Points: 0
      Soldier Basic Attack (standard action, at_will)
        Attacks Ragnarok with 29 vs. 28 AC (1d20+19; rolled 10).
        Hits: 12 damage (2d6+5; rolled 2, 5).
        Ragnarok deflects 5 damage; 7 gets through (5 temp hp - 12 damage).
        Ragnarok has 1 hp remaining (8 hp - 7 damage).
    
  Round 10:
    Ragnarok's turn:
      HP: 1/88 (bloodied); Temp HP: 0; Surges: 13; Surge Value: 24
      AC: 28; Action Points: 0
      Conditions:
        regen 7 hp when bloodied (stance).
        +1 defense bonus (until end of this turn).
      Ragnarok heals 7 hp (1 hp -> 8 hp; 0 hp wasted).
      Brash Strike (standard action, at_will)
        Attacks Soldier with 23 vs. 28 AC (1d20+14; rolled 9).
        Misses.
        Soldier gains Combat Advantage (until start of next turn).
      Shift (move action, at_will)
        Ragnarok gains +1 defense bonus (until end of next turn).
      +1 defense bonus expires.
    Soldier's turn:
      HP: 54/123 (bloodied); Temp HP: 0; Surges: 2; Surge Value: 30
      AC: 28; Action Points: 0
      Conditions:
        Combat Advantage (until start of next turn).
      Soldier Basic Attack (standard action, at_will)
        Attacks Ragnarok with 25 vs. 28 AC (1d20+21; rolled 4).
        Misses.
    
  Round 11:
    Ragnarok's turn:
      HP: 8/88 (bloodied); Temp HP: 0; Surges: 13; Surge Value: 24
      AC: 28; Action Points: 0
      Combat Advantage expires.
      Conditions:
        regen 7 hp when bloodied (stance).
        +1 defense bonus (until end of this turn).
      Ragnarok heals 7 hp (8 hp -> 15 hp; 0 hp wasted).
      Shift (move action, at_will)
        Ragnarok gains +1 defense bonus (until end of next turn).
      Crushing Surge (standard action, at_will)
        Attacks Soldier with 23 vs. 28 AC (1d20+12; rolled 11).
        Misses.
        Ragnarok gains 5 temp hp (had 0; applied 5).
      +1 defense bonus expires.
    Soldier's turn:
      HP: 54/123 (bloodied); Temp HP: 0; Surges: 2; Surge Value: 30
      AC: 28; Action Points: 0
      Soldier Basic Attack (standard action, at_will)
        Attacks Ragnarok with 33 vs. 28 AC (1d20+19; rolled 14).
        Hits: 10 damage (2d6+5; rolled 1, 4).
        Ragnarok deflects 5 damage; 5 gets through (5 temp hp - 10 damage).
        Ragnarok has 10 hp remaining (15 hp - 5 damage).
    
  Round 12:
    Ragnarok's turn:
      HP: 10/88 (bloodied); Temp HP: 0; Surges: 13; Surge Value: 24
      AC: 28; Action Points: 0
      Conditions:
        regen 7 hp when bloodied (stance).
        +1 defense bonus (until end of this turn).
      Ragnarok heals 7 hp (10 hp -> 17 hp; 0 hp wasted).
      Brash Strike (standard action, at_will)
        Attacks Soldier with 22 vs. 28 AC (1d20+14; rolled 8).
        Misses.
        Soldier gains Combat Advantage (until start of next turn).
      Shift (move action, at_will)
        Ragnarok gains +1 defense bonus (until end of next turn).
      +1 defense bonus expires.
    Soldier's turn:
      HP: 54/123 (bloodied); Temp HP: 0; Surges: 2; Surge Value: 30
      AC: 28; Action Points: 0
      Conditions:
        Combat Advantage (until start of next turn).
      Soldier Basic Attack (standard action, at_will)
        Attacks Ragnarok with 29 vs. 28 AC (1d20+21; rolled 8).
        Hits: 15 damage (2d6+5; rolled 5, 5).
        Ragnarok has 2 hp remaining (17 hp - 15 damage).
    
  Round 13:
    Ragnarok's turn:
      HP: 2/88 (bloodied); Temp HP: 0; Surges: 13; Surge Value: 24
      AC: 28; Action Points: 0
      Combat Advantage expires.
      Conditions:
        regen 7 hp when bloodied (stance).
        +1 defense bonus (until end of this turn).
      Ragnarok heals 7 hp (2 hp -> 9 hp; 0 hp wasted).
      Shift (move action, at_will)
        Ragnarok gains +1 defense bonus (until end of next turn).
      Crushing Surge (standard action, at_will)
        Attacks Soldier with 17 vs. 28 AC (1d20+12; rolled 5).
        Misses.
        Ragnarok gains 5 temp hp (had 0; applied 5).
      +1 defense bonus expires.
    Soldier's turn:
      HP: 54/123 (bloodied); Temp HP: 0; Surges: 2; Surge Value: 30
      AC: 28; Action Points: 0
      Soldier Basic Attack (standard action, at_will)
        Attacks Ragnarok with 33 vs. 28 AC (1d20+19; rolled 14).
        Hits: 15 damage (2d6+5; rolled 4, 6).
        Ragnarok deflects 5 damage; 10 gets through (5 temp hp - 15 damage).
        Ragnarok has -1 hp remaining (9 hp - 10 damage).
    
  Round 14:
    Ragnarok's turn:
      HP: -1/88 (bloodied); Temp HP: 0; Surges: 13; Surge Value: 24
      AC: 28; Action Points: 0
      Conditions:
        regen 7 hp when bloodied (stance).
        +1 defense bonus (until end of this turn).
      Ragnarok is dying (0 death saves failed).
        Rolls death saving throw and gets a 15 (1d20; rolled 15).
        Passes.
      +1 defense bonus expires.
    Soldier's turn:
      HP: 54/123 (bloodied); Temp HP: 0; Surges: 2; Surge Value: 30
      AC: 28; Action Points: 0
      Soldier Basic Attack (standard action, at_will)
        Attacks Ragnarok with 33 vs. 27 AC (1d20+19; rolled 14).
        Hits: 12 damage (2d6+5; rolled 6, 1).
        Ragnarok has -13 hp remaining (-1 hp - 12 damage).
    
  Round 15:
    Ragnarok's turn:
      HP: -13/88 (bloodied); Temp HP: 0; Surges: 13; Surge Value: 24
      AC: 27; Action Points: 0
      Conditions:
        regen 7 hp when bloodied (stance).
      Ragnarok is dying (0 death saves failed).
        Rolls death saving throw and gets a 16 (1d20; rolled 16).
        Passes.
    Soldier's turn:
      HP: 54/123 (bloodied); Temp HP: 0; Surges: 2; Surge Value: 30
      AC: 28; Action Points: 0
      Soldier Basic Attack (standard action, at_will)
        Attacks Ragnarok with 35 vs. 27 AC (1d20+19; rolled 16).
        Hits: 12 damage (2d6+5; rolled 5, 2).
        Ragnarok has -25 hp remaining (-13 hp - 12 damage).
    
  Round 16:
    Ragnarok's turn:
      HP: -25/88 (bloodied); Temp HP: 0; Surges: 13; Surge Value: 24
      AC: 27; Action Points: 0
      Conditions:
        regen 7 hp when bloodied (stance).
      Ragnarok is dying (0 death saves failed).
        Rolls death saving throw and gets a 4 (1d20; rolled 4).
        Fails. 2 failures remaining before death.
    Soldier's turn:
      HP: 54/123 (bloodied); Temp HP: 0; Surges: 2; Surge Value: 30
      AC: 28; Action Points: 0
      Soldier Basic Attack (standard action, at_will)
        Attacks Ragnarok with 31 vs. 27 AC (1d20+19; rolled 12).
        Hits: 10 damage (2d6+5; rolled 2, 3).
        Ragnarok has -35 hp remaining (-25 hp - 10 damage).
    
  Round 17:
    Ragnarok's turn:
      HP: -35/88 (bloodied); Temp HP: 0; Surges: 13; Surge Value: 24
      AC: 27; Action Points: 0
      Conditions:
        regen 7 hp when bloodied (stance).
      Ragnarok is dying (1 death saves failed).
        Rolls death saving throw and gets a 9 (1d20; rolled 9).
        Fails. 1 failures remaining before death.
    Soldier's turn:
      HP: 54/123 (bloodied); Temp HP: 0; Surges: 2; Surge Value: 30
      AC: 28; Action Points: 0
      Soldier Basic Attack (standard action, at_will)
        Attacks Ragnarok with 31 vs. 27 AC (1d20+19; rolled 12).
        Hits: 12 damage (2d6+5; rolled 5, 2).
        Ragnarok has -47 hp remaining (-35 hp - 12 damage).
    Ragnarok has died!
    
  Villains win!
```
[/sblock]
[sblock=Example of 1 fight(s) survived (0.0% chance)

```
FIGHT #1: Level 9 Ragnarok VS. Level 12 Soldier
  Roll initiative!
    Ragnarok rolls 20 initiative (1d20+5; rolled 15).
    Soldier rolls 20 initiative (1d20+12; rolled 8).
    Tie! Resolve with initiative bonus.
      Ragnarok initiative bonus is 5.
      Soldier initiative bonus is 12.
    Initiative order: 
      Soldier
      Ragnarok
  
  Round 1:
    Soldier's turn:
      HP: 123/123; Temp HP: 0; Surges: 2; Surge Value: 30
      AC: 28; Action Points: 0
      Soldier Basic Attack (standard action, at_will)
        Attacks Ragnarok with 36 vs. 27 AC (1d20+19; rolled 17).
        Hits: 11 damage (2d6+5; rolled 4, 2).
        Ragnarok reacts with Unbreakable (immediate reaction, encounter):
          Damage is reduced to 1 hp (11 hp - 10 hp).
          Unbreakable has been expended.
        Ragnarok has 87 hp remaining (88 hp - 1 damage).
    Ragnarok's turn:
      HP: 87/88; Temp HP: 0; Surges: 14; Surge Value: 24
      AC: 27; Action Points: 1
      Distracting Spate (standard action, encounter)
        Attacks Soldier with 25 vs. 28 AC (1d20+12; rolled 13).
        Misses.
        Distracting Spate has been expended.
      Spend Action Point (free action, encounter)
        Ragnarok spends an action point (0 remaining).
        Ragnarok gains a standard action.
        Spend Action Point has been expended.
      Rain Of Steel (minor action, daily)
        Ragnarok gains Rain of Steel (stance).
        Rain Of Steel has been expended.
      Crushing Surge (standard action, at_will)
        Attacks Soldier with 17 vs. 28 AC (1d20+12; rolled 5).
        Misses.
        Ragnarok gains 5 temp hp (had 0; applied 5).
      Shift (move action, at_will)
        Ragnarok gains +1 defense bonus (until end of next turn).
    
  Round 2:
    Soldier's turn:
      HP: 123/123; Temp HP: 0; Surges: 2; Surge Value: 30
      AC: 28; Action Points: 0
      Rain of Steel:
        Soldier takes 6 damage (1d10[brutal 2]; rolled 6).
        Soldier has 117 hp remaining (123 hp - 6 damage).
      Soldier Encounter Attack (standard action, encounter)
        Attacks Ragnarok with 34 vs. 28 AC (1d20+19; rolled 15).
        Hits: 23 damage (4d8+5; rolled 4, 4, 7, 3).
        Ragnarok deflects 5 damage; 18 gets through (5 temp hp - 23 damage).
        Ragnarok has 69 hp remaining (87 hp - 18 damage).
        Ragnarok reacts with Strikebacks Power (immediate reaction, encounter):
          Attacks Soldier with 26 vs. 28 AC (1d20+12; rolled 14).
          Misses.
          Strikebacks Power has been expended.
        Soldier Encounter Attack has been expended.
    Ragnarok's turn:
      HP: 69/88; Temp HP: 0; Surges: 14; Surge Value: 24
      AC: 28; Action Points: 0
      Conditions:
        Rain of Steel (stance).
        +1 defense bonus (until end of this turn).
      Knee Breaker (standard action, daily)
        Attacks Soldier with 23 vs. 28 AC (1d20+12; rolled 11).
        Misses: 12 damage (half of 2d10[brutal 2]+15; rolled 1, 2, 5, 2, 2, 4).
        Soldier has 105 hp remaining (117 hp - 12 damage).
        Ragnarok gains 5 temp hp (had 0; applied 5).
        Knee Breaker has been expended.
      Shift (move action, at_will)
        Ragnarok gains +1 defense bonus (until end of next turn).
      +1 defense bonus expires.
    
  Round 3:
    Soldier's turn:
      HP: 105/123; Temp HP: 0; Surges: 2; Surge Value: 30
      AC: 28; Action Points: 0
      Rain of Steel:
        Soldier takes 7 damage (1d10[brutal 2]; rolled 7).
        Soldier has 98 hp remaining (105 hp - 7 damage).
      Soldier Basic Attack (standard action, at_will)
        Attacks Ragnarok with 26 vs. 28 AC (1d20+19; rolled 7).
        Misses.
    Ragnarok's turn:
      HP: 69/88; Temp HP: 5; Surges: 14; Surge Value: 24
      AC: 28; Action Points: 0
      Conditions:
        Rain of Steel (stance).
        +1 defense bonus (until end of this turn).
      Griffons Wrath (standard action, encounter)
        Attacks Soldier with 16 vs. 28 AC (1d20+12; rolled 4).
        Misses.
        Griffons Wrath has been expended.
      Shift (move action, at_will)
        Ragnarok gains +1 defense bonus (until end of next turn).
      +1 defense bonus expires.
    
  Round 4:
    Soldier's turn:
      HP: 98/123; Temp HP: 0; Surges: 2; Surge Value: 30
      AC: 28; Action Points: 0
      Rain of Steel:
        Soldier takes 9 damage (1d10[brutal 2]; rolled 9).
        Soldier has 89 hp remaining (98 hp - 9 damage).
      Soldier Basic Attack (standard action, at_will)
        Attacks Ragnarok with 26 vs. 28 AC (1d20+19; rolled 7).
        Misses.
    Ragnarok's turn:
      HP: 69/88; Temp HP: 5; Surges: 14; Surge Value: 24
      AC: 28; Action Points: 0
      Conditions:
        Rain of Steel (stance).
        +1 defense bonus (until end of this turn).
      Crushing Blow (standard action, encounter)
        Attacks Soldier with 16 vs. 28 AC (1d20+12; rolled 4).
        Misses.
        Crushing Blow has been expended.
      Shift (move action, at_will)
        Ragnarok gains +1 defense bonus (until end of next turn).
      +1 defense bonus expires.
    
  Round 5:
    Soldier's turn:
      HP: 89/123; Temp HP: 0; Surges: 2; Surge Value: 30
      AC: 28; Action Points: 0
      Rain of Steel:
        Soldier takes 4 damage (1d10[brutal 2]; rolled 4).
        Soldier has 85 hp remaining (89 hp - 4 damage).
      Soldier Basic Attack (standard action, at_will)
        Attacks Ragnarok with 35 vs. 28 AC (1d20+19; rolled 16).
        Hits: 14 damage (2d6+5; rolled 3, 6).
        Ragnarok deflects 5 damage; 9 gets through (5 temp hp - 14 damage).
        Ragnarok has 60 hp remaining (69 hp - 9 damage).
    Ragnarok's turn:
      HP: 60/88; Temp HP: 0; Surges: 14; Surge Value: 24
      AC: 28; Action Points: 0
      Conditions:
        Rain of Steel (stance).
        +1 defense bonus (until end of this turn).
      Brash Strike (standard action, at_will)
        Attacks Soldier with 17 vs. 28 AC (1d20+14; rolled 3).
        Misses.
        Soldier gains Combat Advantage (until start of next turn).
      Shift (move action, at_will)
        Ragnarok gains +1 defense bonus (until end of next turn).
      +1 defense bonus expires.
    
  Round 6:
    Soldier's turn:
      HP: 85/123; Temp HP: 0; Surges: 2; Surge Value: 30
      AC: 28; Action Points: 0
      Rain of Steel:
        Soldier takes 5 damage (1d10[brutal 2]; rolled 5).
        Soldier has 80 hp remaining (85 hp - 5 damage).
      Conditions:
        Combat Advantage (until start of next turn).
      Soldier Basic Attack (standard action, at_will)
        Attacks Ragnarok with 31 vs. 28 AC (1d20+21; rolled 10).
        Hits: 15 damage (2d6+5; rolled 5, 5).
        Ragnarok has 45 hp remaining (60 hp - 15 damage).
    Ragnarok's turn:
      HP: 45/88; Temp HP: 0; Surges: 14; Surge Value: 24
      AC: 28; Action Points: 0
      Combat Advantage expires.
      Conditions:
        Rain of Steel (stance).
        +1 defense bonus (until end of this turn).
      Brash Strike (standard action, at_will)
        Attacks Soldier with 31 vs. 28 AC (1d20+14; rolled 17).
        Hits: 24 damage (1d10[brutal 2]+15; rolled 9).
        Soldier has 56 hp remaining (80 hp - 24 damage).
        Soldier has been bloodied.
        Ragnarok uses Jackal Strike (free action, daily):
          Attacks Soldier with 19 vs. 28 AC (1d20+12; rolled 7).
          Misses: Not expended.
        Ragnarok gains 5 temp hp (had 0; applied 5).
        Soldier gains Combat Advantage (until start of next turn).
      Shift (move action, at_will)
        Ragnarok gains +1 defense bonus (until end of next turn).
      +1 defense bonus expires.
    
  Round 7:
    Soldier's turn:
      HP: 56/123 (bloodied); Temp HP: 0; Surges: 2; Surge Value: 30
      AC: 28; Action Points: 0
      Rain of Steel:
        Soldier takes 4 damage (1d10[brutal 2]; rolled 4).
        Soldier has 52 hp remaining (56 hp - 4 damage).
      Conditions:
        Combat Advantage (until start of next turn).
      Soldier Basic Attack (standard action, at_will)
        Attacks Ragnarok with 39 vs. 28 AC (1d20+21; rolled 18).
        Hits: 12 damage (2d6+5; rolled 2, 5).
        Ragnarok deflects 5 damage; 7 gets through (5 temp hp - 12 damage).
        Ragnarok has 38 hp remaining (45 hp - 7 damage).
        Ragnarok has been bloodied.
    Ragnarok's turn:
      HP: 38/88 (bloodied); Temp HP: 0; Surges: 14; Surge Value: 24
      AC: 28; Action Points: 0
      Combat Advantage expires.
      Conditions:
        Rain of Steel (stance).
        +1 defense bonus (until end of this turn).
      Crushing Surge (standard action, at_will)
        Attacks Soldier with 14 vs. 28 AC (1d20+12; rolled 2).
        Misses.
        Ragnarok gains 5 temp hp (had 0; applied 5).
      Second Wind (minor action, encounter)
        Ragnarok gains +1 defense bonus (until end of next turn).
        Ragnarok spends a healing surge (13 remaining).
        Ragnarok heals 24 hp (38 hp -> 62 hp; 0 hp wasted).
        Ragnarok gains +2 defense bonus (until end of next turn).
        Second Wind has been expended.
      Shift (move action, at_will)
        Ragnarok gains +1 defense bonus (until end of next turn).
      +1 defense bonus expires.
    
  Round 8:
    Soldier's turn:
      HP: 52/123 (bloodied); Temp HP: 0; Surges: 2; Surge Value: 30
      AC: 28; Action Points: 0
      Rain of Steel:
        Soldier takes 5 damage (1d10[brutal 2]; rolled 5).
        Soldier has 47 hp remaining (52 hp - 5 damage).
      Soldier Basic Attack (standard action, at_will)
        Attacks Ragnarok with 20 vs. 31 AC (1d20+19; rolled 1).
        Misses.
    Ragnarok's turn:
      HP: 62/88; Temp HP: 5; Surges: 13; Surge Value: 24
      AC: 31; Action Points: 0
      Conditions:
        Rain of Steel (stance).
        +1 defense bonus (until end of this turn).
        +2 defense bonus (until end of this turn).
        +1 defense bonus (until end of this turn).
      Brash Strike (standard action, at_will)
        Attacks Soldier with 26 vs. 28 AC (1d20+14; rolled 12).
        Misses.
        Soldier gains Combat Advantage (until start of next turn).
      Shift (move action, at_will)
        Ragnarok gains +1 defense bonus (until end of next turn).
      +1 defense bonus expires.
      +2 defense bonus expires.
      +1 defense bonus expires.
    
  Round 9:
    Soldier's turn:
      HP: 47/123 (bloodied); Temp HP: 0; Surges: 2; Surge Value: 30
      AC: 28; Action Points: 0
      Rain of Steel:
        Soldier takes 7 damage (1d10[brutal 2]; rolled 7).
        Soldier has 40 hp remaining (47 hp - 7 damage).
      Conditions:
        Combat Advantage (until start of next turn).
      Soldier Basic Attack (standard action, at_will)
        Attacks Ragnarok with 38 vs. 28 AC (1d20+21; rolled 17).
        Hits: 14 damage (2d6+5; rolled 5, 4).
        Ragnarok deflects 5 damage; 9 gets through (5 temp hp - 14 damage).
        Ragnarok has 53 hp remaining (62 hp - 9 damage).
    Ragnarok's turn:
      HP: 53/88; Temp HP: 0; Surges: 13; Surge Value: 24
      AC: 28; Action Points: 0
      Combat Advantage expires.
      Conditions:
        Rain of Steel (stance).
        +1 defense bonus (until end of this turn).
      Crushing Surge (standard action, at_will)
        Attacks Soldier with 16 vs. 28 AC (1d20+12; rolled 4).
        Misses.
        Ragnarok gains 5 temp hp (had 0; applied 5).
      Shift (move action, at_will)
        Ragnarok gains +1 defense bonus (until end of next turn).
      +1 defense bonus expires.
    
  Round 10:
    Soldier's turn:
      HP: 40/123 (bloodied); Temp HP: 0; Surges: 2; Surge Value: 30
      AC: 28; Action Points: 0
      Rain of Steel:
        Soldier takes 3 damage (1d10[brutal 2]; rolled 1, 3).
        Soldier has 37 hp remaining (40 hp - 3 damage).
      Soldier Basic Attack (standard action, at_will)
        Attacks Ragnarok with 26 vs. 28 AC (1d20+19; rolled 7).
        Misses.
    Ragnarok's turn:
      HP: 53/88; Temp HP: 5; Surges: 13; Surge Value: 24
      AC: 28; Action Points: 0
      Conditions:
        Rain of Steel (stance).
        +1 defense bonus (until end of this turn).
      Brash Strike (standard action, at_will)
        Attacks Soldier with 16 vs. 28 AC (1d20+14; rolled 2).
        Misses.
        Soldier gains Combat Advantage (until start of next turn).
      Shift (move action, at_will)
        Ragnarok gains +1 defense bonus (until end of next turn).
      +1 defense bonus expires.
    
  Round 11:
    Soldier's turn:
      HP: 37/123 (bloodied); Temp HP: 0; Surges: 2; Surge Value: 30
      AC: 28; Action Points: 0
      Rain of Steel:
        Soldier takes 3 damage (1d10[brutal 2]; rolled 3).
        Soldier has 34 hp remaining (37 hp - 3 damage).
      Conditions:
        Combat Advantage (until start of next turn).
      Soldier Basic Attack (standard action, at_will)
        Attacks Ragnarok with 40 vs. 28 AC (1d20+21; rolled 19).
        Hits: 13 damage (2d6+5; rolled 2, 6).
        Ragnarok deflects 5 damage; 8 gets through (5 temp hp - 13 damage).
        Ragnarok has 45 hp remaining (53 hp - 8 damage).
    Ragnarok's turn:
      HP: 45/88; Temp HP: 0; Surges: 13; Surge Value: 24
      AC: 28; Action Points: 0
      Combat Advantage expires.
      Conditions:
        Rain of Steel (stance).
        +1 defense bonus (until end of this turn).
      Brash Strike (standard action, at_will)
        Attacks Soldier with 22 vs. 28 AC (1d20+14; rolled 8).
        Misses.
        Soldier gains Combat Advantage (until start of next turn).
      Shift (move action, at_will)
        Ragnarok gains +1 defense bonus (until end of next turn).
      +1 defense bonus expires.
    
  Round 12:
    Soldier's turn:
      HP: 34/123 (bloodied); Temp HP: 0; Surges: 2; Surge Value: 30
      AC: 28; Action Points: 0
      Rain of Steel:
        Soldier takes 8 damage (1d10[brutal 2]; rolled 8).
        Soldier has 26 hp remaining (34 hp - 8 damage).
      Conditions:
        Combat Advantage (until start of next turn).
      Soldier Basic Attack (standard action, at_will)
        Attacks Ragnarok with 31 vs. 28 AC (1d20+21; rolled 10).
        Hits: 11 damage (2d6+5; rolled 5, 1).
        Ragnarok has 34 hp remaining (45 hp - 11 damage).
        Ragnarok has been bloodied.
    Ragnarok's turn:
      HP: 34/88 (bloodied); Temp HP: 0; Surges: 13; Surge Value: 24
      AC: 28; Action Points: 0
      Combat Advantage expires.
      Conditions:
        Rain of Steel (stance).
        +1 defense bonus (until end of this turn).
      Brash Strike (standard action, at_will)
        Attacks Soldier with 18 vs. 28 AC (1d20+14; rolled 4).
        Misses.
        Soldier gains Combat Advantage (until start of next turn).
      Boundless Endurance (minor action, daily)
        Ragnarok gains regen 7 hp when bloodied (stance).
        Rain of Steel expires.
        Boundless Endurance has been expended.
      Shift (move action, at_will)
        Ragnarok gains +1 defense bonus (until end of next turn).
      +1 defense bonus expires.
    
  Round 13:
    Soldier's turn:
      HP: 26/123 (bloodied); Temp HP: 0; Surges: 2; Surge Value: 30
      AC: 28; Action Points: 0
      Conditions:
        Combat Advantage (until start of next turn).
      Soldier Basic Attack (standard action, at_will)
        Attacks Ragnarok with 27 vs. 28 AC (1d20+21; rolled 6).
        Misses.
    Ragnarok's turn:
      HP: 34/88 (bloodied); Temp HP: 0; Surges: 13; Surge Value: 24
      AC: 28; Action Points: 0
      Combat Advantage expires.
      Conditions:
        regen 7 hp when bloodied (stance).
        +1 defense bonus (until end of this turn).
      Ragnarok heals 7 hp (34 hp -> 41 hp; 0 hp wasted).
      Brash Strike (standard action, at_will)
        Attacks Soldier with 22 vs. 28 AC (1d20+14; rolled 8).
        Misses.
        Soldier gains Combat Advantage (until start of next turn).
      Shift (move action, at_will)
        Ragnarok gains +1 defense bonus (until end of next turn).
      +1 defense bonus expires.
    
  Round 14:
    Soldier's turn:
      HP: 26/123 (bloodied); Temp HP: 0; Surges: 2; Surge Value: 30
      AC: 28; Action Points: 0
      Conditions:
        Combat Advantage (until start of next turn).
      Soldier Basic Attack (standard action, at_will)
        Attacks Ragnarok with 30 vs. 28 AC (1d20+21; rolled 9).
        Hits: 13 damage (2d6+5; rolled 3, 5).
        Ragnarok has 28 hp remaining (41 hp - 13 damage).
    Ragnarok's turn:
      HP: 28/88 (bloodied); Temp HP: 0; Surges: 13; Surge Value: 24
      AC: 28; Action Points: 0
      Combat Advantage expires.
      Conditions:
        regen 7 hp when bloodied (stance).
        +1 defense bonus (until end of this turn).
      Ragnarok heals 7 hp (28 hp -> 35 hp; 0 hp wasted).
      Brash Strike (standard action, at_will)
        Attacks Soldier with 19 vs. 28 AC (1d20+14; rolled 5).
        Misses.
        Soldier gains Combat Advantage (until start of next turn).
      Shift (move action, at_will)
        Ragnarok gains +1 defense bonus (until end of next turn).
      +1 defense bonus expires.
    
  Round 15:
    Soldier's turn:
      HP: 26/123 (bloodied); Temp HP: 0; Surges: 2; Surge Value: 30
      AC: 28; Action Points: 0
      Conditions:
        Combat Advantage (until start of next turn).
      Soldier Basic Attack (standard action, at_will)
        Attacks Ragnarok with 24 vs. 28 AC (1d20+21; rolled 3).
        Misses.
    Ragnarok's turn:
      HP: 35/88 (bloodied); Temp HP: 0; Surges: 13; Surge Value: 24
      AC: 28; Action Points: 0
      Combat Advantage expires.
      Conditions:
        regen 7 hp when bloodied (stance).
        +1 defense bonus (until end of this turn).
      Ragnarok heals 7 hp (35 hp -> 42 hp; 0 hp wasted).
      Brash Strike (standard action, at_will)
        Attacks Soldier with 31 vs. 28 AC (1d20+14; rolled 17).
        Hits: 22 damage (1d10[brutal 2]+15; rolled 7).
        Soldier has 4 hp remaining (26 hp - 22 damage).
        Ragnarok gains 5 temp hp (had 0; applied 5).
        Soldier gains Combat Advantage (until start of next turn).
      Shift (move action, at_will)
        Ragnarok gains +1 defense bonus (until end of next turn).
      +1 defense bonus expires.
    
  Round 16:
    Soldier's turn:
      HP: 4/123 (bloodied); Temp HP: 0; Surges: 2; Surge Value: 30
      AC: 28; Action Points: 0
      Conditions:
        Combat Advantage (until start of next turn).
      Soldier Basic Attack (standard action, at_will)
        Attacks Ragnarok with 31 vs. 28 AC (1d20+21; rolled 10).
        Hits: 9 damage (2d6+5; rolled 3, 1).
        Ragnarok deflects 5 damage; 4 gets through (5 temp hp - 9 damage).
        Ragnarok has 38 hp remaining (42 hp - 4 damage).
    Ragnarok's turn:
      HP: 38/88 (bloodied); Temp HP: 0; Surges: 13; Surge Value: 24
      AC: 28; Action Points: 0
      Combat Advantage expires.
      Conditions:
        regen 7 hp when bloodied (stance).
        +1 defense bonus (until end of this turn).
      Ragnarok heals 7 hp (38 hp -> 45 hp; 0 hp wasted).
      Crushing Surge (standard action, at_will)
        Attacks Soldier with 24 vs. 28 AC (1d20+12; rolled 12).
        Misses.
        Ragnarok gains 5 temp hp (had 0; applied 5).
      Shift (move action, at_will)
        Ragnarok gains +1 defense bonus (until end of next turn).
      +1 defense bonus expires.
    
  Round 17:
    Soldier's turn:
      HP: 4/123 (bloodied); Temp HP: 0; Surges: 2; Surge Value: 30
      AC: 28; Action Points: 0
      Soldier Basic Attack (standard action, at_will)
        Attacks Ragnarok with 31 vs. 28 AC (1d20+19; rolled 12).
        Hits: 10 damage (2d6+5; rolled 3, 2).
        Ragnarok deflects 5 damage; 5 gets through (5 temp hp - 10 damage).
        Ragnarok has 40 hp remaining (45 hp - 5 damage).
        Ragnarok has been bloodied.
    Ragnarok's turn:
      HP: 40/88 (bloodied); Temp HP: 0; Surges: 13; Surge Value: 24
      AC: 28; Action Points: 0
      Conditions:
        regen 7 hp when bloodied (stance).
        +1 defense bonus (until end of this turn).
      Ragnarok heals 7 hp (40 hp -> 47 hp; 0 hp wasted).
      Crushing Surge (standard action, at_will)
        Attacks Soldier with 21 vs. 28 AC (1d20+12; rolled 9).
        Misses.
        Ragnarok gains 5 temp hp (had 0; applied 5).
      Shift (move action, at_will)
        Ragnarok gains +1 defense bonus (until end of next turn).
      +1 defense bonus expires.
    
  Round 18:
    Soldier's turn:
      HP: 4/123 (bloodied); Temp HP: 0; Surges: 2; Surge Value: 30
      AC: 28; Action Points: 0
      Soldier Basic Attack (standard action, at_will)
        Attacks Ragnarok with 35 vs. 28 AC (1d20+19; rolled 16).
        Hits: 9 damage (2d6+5; rolled 1, 3).
        Ragnarok deflects 5 damage; 4 gets through (5 temp hp - 9 damage).
        Ragnarok has 43 hp remaining (47 hp - 4 damage).
        Ragnarok has been bloodied.
    Ragnarok's turn:
      HP: 43/88 (bloodied); Temp HP: 0; Surges: 13; Surge Value: 24
      AC: 28; Action Points: 0
      Conditions:
        regen 7 hp when bloodied (stance).
        +1 defense bonus (until end of this turn).
      Ragnarok heals 7 hp (43 hp -> 50 hp; 0 hp wasted).
      Brash Strike (standard action, at_will)
        Attacks Soldier with 18 vs. 28 AC (1d20+14; rolled 4).
        Misses.
        Soldier gains Combat Advantage (until start of next turn).
      Shift (move action, at_will)
        Ragnarok gains +1 defense bonus (until end of next turn).
      +1 defense bonus expires.
    
  Round 19:
    Soldier's turn:
      HP: 4/123 (bloodied); Temp HP: 0; Surges: 2; Surge Value: 30
      AC: 28; Action Points: 0
      Conditions:
        Combat Advantage (until start of next turn).
      Soldier Basic Attack (standard action, at_will)
        Attacks Ragnarok with 28 vs. 28 AC (1d20+21; rolled 7).
        Hits: 12 damage (2d6+5; rolled 4, 3).
        Ragnarok has 38 hp remaining (50 hp - 12 damage).
        Ragnarok has been bloodied.
    Ragnarok's turn:
      HP: 38/88 (bloodied); Temp HP: 0; Surges: 13; Surge Value: 24
      AC: 28; Action Points: 0
      Combat Advantage expires.
      Conditions:
        regen 7 hp when bloodied (stance).
        +1 defense bonus (until end of this turn).
      Ragnarok heals 7 hp (38 hp -> 45 hp; 0 hp wasted).
      Brash Strike (standard action, at_will)
        Attacks Soldier with 20 vs. 28 AC (1d20+14; rolled 6).
        Misses.
        Soldier gains Combat Advantage (until start of next turn).
      Shift (move action, at_will)
        Ragnarok gains +1 defense bonus (until end of next turn).
      +1 defense bonus expires.
    
  Round 20:
    Soldier's turn:
      HP: 4/123 (bloodied); Temp HP: 0; Surges: 2; Surge Value: 30
      AC: 28; Action Points: 0
      Conditions:
        Combat Advantage (until start of next turn).
      Soldier Basic Attack (standard action, at_will)
        Attacks Ragnarok with 32 vs. 28 AC (1d20+21; rolled 11).
        Hits: 11 damage (2d6+5; rolled 2, 4).
        Ragnarok has 34 hp remaining (45 hp - 11 damage).
        Ragnarok has been bloodied.
    Ragnarok's turn:
      HP: 34/88 (bloodied); Temp HP: 0; Surges: 13; Surge Value: 24
      AC: 28; Action Points: 0
      Combat Advantage expires.
      Conditions:
        regen 7 hp when bloodied (stance).
        +1 defense bonus (until end of this turn).
      Ragnarok heals 7 hp (34 hp -> 41 hp; 0 hp wasted).
      Crushing Surge (standard action, at_will)
        Attacks Soldier with 18 vs. 28 AC (1d20+12; rolled 6).
        Misses.
        Ragnarok gains 5 temp hp (had 0; applied 5).
      Shift (move action, at_will)
        Ragnarok gains +1 defense bonus (until end of next turn).
      +1 defense bonus expires.
    
  Round 21:
    Soldier's turn:
      HP: 4/123 (bloodied); Temp HP: 0; Surges: 2; Surge Value: 30
      AC: 28; Action Points: 0
      Soldier Basic Attack (standard action, at_will)
        Attacks Ragnarok with 24 vs. 28 AC (1d20+19; rolled 5).
        Misses.
    Ragnarok's turn:
      HP: 41/88 (bloodied); Temp HP: 5; Surges: 13; Surge Value: 24
      AC: 28; Action Points: 0
      Conditions:
        regen 7 hp when bloodied (stance).
        +1 defense bonus (until end of this turn).
      Ragnarok heals 7 hp (41 hp -> 48 hp; 0 hp wasted).
      Brash Strike (standard action, at_will)
        Attacks Soldier with 28 vs. 28 AC (1d20+14; rolled 14).
        Hits: 23 damage (1d10[brutal 2]+15; rolled 8).
        Soldier has -19 hp remaining (4 hp - 23 damage).
        Ragnarok gains 0 temp hp (had 5; applied 5).
        Soldier gains Combat Advantage (until start of next turn).
      +1 defense bonus expires.
    Soldier has died!
    
  Heroes win!
  Ragnarok takes a short rest.
    Ragnarok has 48 hp; wants at least 76 hp (maximum is 88 hp).
      Ragnarok spends a healing surge (12 remaining).
      Ragnarok heals 24 hp (48 hp -> 72 hp; 0 hp wasted).
      Ragnarok spends a healing surge (11 remaining).
      Ragnarok heals 24 hp (72 hp -> 88 hp; 8 hp wasted).
    Temporary hit points expire.
    Powers recharge:
      Distracting Spate recharges.
      Crushing Blow recharges.
      Unbreakable recharges.
      Griffons Wrath recharges.
      Spend Action Point recharges.
      Second Wind recharges.
      Strikebacks Power recharges.
    Conditions expire:
      Regen 7 hp when bloodied expires.
  
FIGHT #2: Level 9 Ragnarok VS. Level 9 Soldier
  Roll initiative!
    Ragnarok rolls 8 initiative (1d20+5; rolled 3).
    Soldier rolls 23 initiative (1d20+9; rolled 14).
    Initiative order: 
      Soldier
      Ragnarok
  
  Round 1:
    Soldier's turn:
      HP: 97/97; Temp HP: 0; Surges: 1; Surge Value: 24
      AC: 25; Action Points: 0
      Soldier Basic Attack (standard action, at_will)
        Attacks Ragnarok with 20 vs. 27 AC (1d20+16; rolled 4).
        Misses.
    Ragnarok's turn:
      HP: 88/88; Temp HP: 0; Surges: 11; Surge Value: 24
      AC: 27; Action Points: 0
      Shift (move action, at_will)
        Ragnarok gains +1 defense bonus (until end of next turn).
      Crushing Surge (standard action, at_will)
        Attacks Soldier with 16 vs. 25 AC (1d20+12; rolled 4).
        Misses.
        Ragnarok gains 5 temp hp (had 0; applied 5).
    
  Round 2:
    Soldier's turn:
      HP: 97/97; Temp HP: 0; Surges: 1; Surge Value: 24
      AC: 25; Action Points: 0
      Soldier Encounter Attack (standard action, encounter)
        Attacks Ragnarok with 31 vs. 28 AC (1d20+16; rolled 15).
        Hits: 17 damage (3d10+5; rolled 2, 7, 3).
        Ragnarok reacts with Unbreakable (immediate reaction, encounter):
          Damage is reduced to 7 hp (17 hp - 10 hp).
          Unbreakable has been expended.
        Ragnarok deflects 5 damage; 2 gets through (5 temp hp - 7 damage).
        Ragnarok has 86 hp remaining (88 hp - 2 damage).
        Soldier Encounter Attack has been expended.
    Ragnarok's turn:
      HP: 86/88; Temp HP: 0; Surges: 11; Surge Value: 24
      AC: 28; Action Points: 0
      Conditions:
        +1 defense bonus (until end of this turn).
      Shift (move action, at_will)
        Ragnarok gains +1 defense bonus (until end of next turn).
      Griffons Wrath (standard action, encounter)
        Attacks Soldier with 22 vs. 25 AC (1d20+12; rolled 10).
        Misses.
        Griffons Wrath has been expended.
      +1 defense bonus expires.
    
  Round 3:
    Soldier's turn:
      HP: 97/97; Temp HP: 0; Surges: 1; Surge Value: 24
      AC: 25; Action Points: 0
      Soldier Basic Attack (standard action, at_will)
        Attacks Ragnarok with 24 vs. 28 AC (1d20+16; rolled 8).
        Misses.
    Ragnarok's turn:
      HP: 86/88; Temp HP: 0; Surges: 11; Surge Value: 24
      AC: 28; Action Points: 0
      Conditions:
        +1 defense bonus (until end of this turn).
      Distracting Spate (standard action, encounter)
        Attacks Soldier with 14 vs. 25 AC (1d20+12; rolled 2).
        Misses.
        Distracting Spate has been expended.
      Shift (move action, at_will)
        Ragnarok gains +1 defense bonus (until end of next turn).
      +1 defense bonus expires.
    
  Round 4:
    Soldier's turn:
      HP: 97/97; Temp HP: 0; Surges: 1; Surge Value: 24
      AC: 25; Action Points: 0
      Soldier Basic Attack (standard action, at_will)
        Attacks Ragnarok with 20 vs. 28 AC (1d20+16; rolled 4).
        Misses.
    Ragnarok's turn:
      HP: 86/88; Temp HP: 0; Surges: 11; Surge Value: 24
      AC: 28; Action Points: 0
      Conditions:
        +1 defense bonus (until end of this turn).
      Crushing Surge (standard action, at_will)
        Attacks Soldier with 13 vs. 25 AC (1d20+12; rolled 1).
        Misses.
        Ragnarok gains 5 temp hp (had 0; applied 5).
      Shift (move action, at_will)
        Ragnarok gains +1 defense bonus (until end of next turn).
      +1 defense bonus expires.
    
  Round 5:
    Soldier's turn:
      HP: 97/97; Temp HP: 0; Surges: 1; Surge Value: 24
      AC: 25; Action Points: 0
      Soldier Basic Attack (standard action, at_will)
        Attacks Ragnarok with 33 vs. 28 AC (1d20+16; rolled 17).
        Hits: 12 damage (2d6+5; rolled 2, 5).
        Ragnarok deflects 5 damage; 7 gets through (5 temp hp - 12 damage).
        Ragnarok has 79 hp remaining (86 hp - 7 damage).
        Ragnarok reacts with Strikebacks Power (immediate reaction, encounter):
          Attacks Soldier with 25 vs. 25 AC (1d20+12; rolled 13).
          Hits: 15 damage (1d10[brutal 2]+10; rolled 5).
          Soldier has 82 hp remaining (97 hp - 15 damage).
          Ragnarok gains 5 temp hp (had 0; applied 5).
          Strikebacks Power has been expended.
    Ragnarok's turn:
      HP: 79/88; Temp HP: 5; Surges: 11; Surge Value: 24
      AC: 28; Action Points: 0
      Conditions:
        +1 defense bonus (until end of this turn).
      Brash Strike (standard action, at_will)
        Attacks Soldier with 18 vs. 25 AC (1d20+14; rolled 4).
        Misses.
        Soldier gains Combat Advantage (until start of next turn).
      Shift (move action, at_will)
        Ragnarok gains +1 defense bonus (until end of next turn).
      +1 defense bonus expires.
    
  Round 6:
    Soldier's turn:
      HP: 82/97; Temp HP: 0; Surges: 1; Surge Value: 24
      AC: 25; Action Points: 0
      Conditions:
        Combat Advantage (until start of next turn).
      Soldier Basic Attack (standard action, at_will)
        Attacks Ragnarok with 33 vs. 28 AC (1d20+18; rolled 15).
        Hits: 13 damage (2d6+5; rolled 4, 4).
        Ragnarok deflects 5 damage; 8 gets through (5 temp hp - 13 damage).
        Ragnarok has 71 hp remaining (79 hp - 8 damage).
    Ragnarok's turn:
      HP: 71/88; Temp HP: 0; Surges: 11; Surge Value: 24
      AC: 28; Action Points: 0
      Combat Advantage expires.
      Conditions:
        +1 defense bonus (until end of this turn).
      Brash Strike (standard action, at_will)
        Attacks Soldier with 21 vs. 25 AC (1d20+14; rolled 7).
        Misses.
        Soldier gains Combat Advantage (until start of next turn).
      Shift (move action, at_will)
        Ragnarok gains +1 defense bonus (until end of next turn).
      +1 defense bonus expires.
    
  Round 7:
    Soldier's turn:
      HP: 82/97; Temp HP: 0; Surges: 1; Surge Value: 24
      AC: 25; Action Points: 0
      Conditions:
        Combat Advantage (until start of next turn).
      Soldier Basic Attack (standard action, at_will)
        Attacks Ragnarok with 24 vs. 28 AC (1d20+18; rolled 6).
        Misses.
    Ragnarok's turn:
      HP: 71/88; Temp HP: 0; Surges: 11; Surge Value: 24
      AC: 28; Action Points: 0
      Combat Advantage expires.
      Conditions:
        +1 defense bonus (until end of this turn).
      Crushing Surge (standard action, at_will)
        Attacks Soldier with 15 vs. 25 AC (1d20+12; rolled 3).
        Misses.
        Ragnarok gains 5 temp hp (had 0; applied 5).
      Shift (move action, at_will)
        Ragnarok gains +1 defense bonus (until end of next turn).
      +1 defense bonus expires.
    
  Round 8:
    Soldier's turn:
      HP: 82/97; Temp HP: 0; Surges: 1; Surge Value: 24
      AC: 25; Action Points: 0
      Soldier Basic Attack (standard action, at_will)
        Attacks Ragnarok with 17 vs. 28 AC (1d20+16; rolled 1).
        Misses.
    Ragnarok's turn:
      HP: 71/88; Temp HP: 5; Surges: 11; Surge Value: 24
      AC: 28; Action Points: 0
      Conditions:
        +1 defense bonus (until end of this turn).
      Shift (move action, at_will)
        Ragnarok gains +1 defense bonus (until end of next turn).
      Crushing Blow (standard action, encounter)
        Attacks Soldier with 17 vs. 25 AC (1d20+12; rolled 5).
        Misses.
        Crushing Blow has been expended.
      +1 defense bonus expires.
    
  Round 9:
    Soldier's turn:
      HP: 82/97; Temp HP: 0; Surges: 1; Surge Value: 24
      AC: 25; Action Points: 0
      Soldier Basic Attack (standard action, at_will)
        Attacks Ragnarok with 32 vs. 28 AC (1d20+16; rolled 16).
        Hits: 10 damage (2d6+5; rolled 4, 1).
        Ragnarok deflects 5 damage; 5 gets through (5 temp hp - 10 damage).
        Ragnarok has 66 hp remaining (71 hp - 5 damage).
    Ragnarok's turn:
      HP: 66/88; Temp HP: 0; Surges: 11; Surge Value: 24
      AC: 28; Action Points: 0
      Conditions:
        +1 defense bonus (until end of this turn).
      Crushing Surge (standard action, at_will)
        Attacks Soldier with 15 vs. 25 AC (1d20+12; rolled 3).
        Misses.
        Ragnarok gains 5 temp hp (had 0; applied 5).
      Shift (move action, at_will)
        Ragnarok gains +1 defense bonus (until end of next turn).
      +1 defense bonus expires.
    
  Round 10:
    Soldier's turn:
      HP: 82/97; Temp HP: 0; Surges: 1; Surge Value: 24
      AC: 25; Action Points: 0
      Soldier Basic Attack (standard action, at_will)
        Attacks Ragnarok with 29 vs. 28 AC (1d20+16; rolled 13).
        Hits: 9 damage (2d6+5; rolled 1, 3).
        Ragnarok deflects 5 damage; 4 gets through (5 temp hp - 9 damage).
        Ragnarok has 62 hp remaining (66 hp - 4 damage).
    Ragnarok's turn:
      HP: 62/88; Temp HP: 0; Surges: 11; Surge Value: 24
      AC: 28; Action Points: 0
      Conditions:
        +1 defense bonus (until end of this turn).
      Crushing Surge (standard action, at_will)
        Attacks Soldier with 13 vs. 25 AC (1d20+12; rolled 1).
        Misses.
        Ragnarok gains 5 temp hp (had 0; applied 5).
      Shift (move action, at_will)
        Ragnarok gains +1 defense bonus (until end of next turn).
      +1 defense bonus expires.
    
  Round 11:
    Soldier's turn:
      HP: 82/97; Temp HP: 0; Surges: 1; Surge Value: 24
      AC: 25; Action Points: 0
      Soldier Basic Attack (standard action, at_will)
        Attacks Ragnarok with 36 vs. 28 AC (1d20+16; rolled 20).
        Crits: 17 damage (2d6[max]+5; rolled max).
        Ragnarok deflects 5 damage; 12 gets through (5 temp hp - 17 damage).
        Ragnarok has 50 hp remaining (62 hp - 12 damage).
    Ragnarok's turn:
      HP: 50/88; Temp HP: 0; Surges: 11; Surge Value: 24
      AC: 28; Action Points: 0
      Conditions:
        +1 defense bonus (until end of this turn).
      Shift (move action, at_will)
        Ragnarok gains +1 defense bonus (until end of next turn).
      Crushing Surge (standard action, at_will)
        Attacks Soldier with 22 vs. 25 AC (1d20+12; rolled 10).
        Misses.
        Ragnarok gains 5 temp hp (had 0; applied 5).
      +1 defense bonus expires.
    
  Round 12:
    Soldier's turn:
      HP: 82/97; Temp HP: 0; Surges: 1; Surge Value: 24
      AC: 25; Action Points: 0
      Soldier Basic Attack (standard action, at_will)
        Attacks Ragnarok with 29 vs. 28 AC (1d20+16; rolled 13).
        Hits: 13 damage (2d6+5; rolled 3, 5).
        Ragnarok deflects 5 damage; 8 gets through (5 temp hp - 13 damage).
        Ragnarok has 42 hp remaining (50 hp - 8 damage).
        Ragnarok has been bloodied.
    Ragnarok's turn:
      HP: 42/88 (bloodied); Temp HP: 0; Surges: 11; Surge Value: 24
      AC: 28; Action Points: 0
      Conditions:
        +1 defense bonus (until end of this turn).
      Brash Strike (standard action, at_will)
        Attacks Soldier with 32 vs. 25 AC (1d20+14; rolled 18).
        Hits: 22 damage (1d10[brutal 2]+15; rolled 7).
        Soldier has 60 hp remaining (82 hp - 22 damage).
        Ragnarok gains 5 temp hp (had 0; applied 5).
        Soldier gains Combat Advantage (until start of next turn).
      Second Wind (minor action, encounter)
        Ragnarok gains +1 defense bonus (until end of next turn).
        Ragnarok spends a healing surge (10 remaining).
        Ragnarok heals 24 hp (42 hp -> 66 hp; 0 hp wasted).
        Ragnarok gains +2 defense bonus (until end of next turn).
        Second Wind has been expended.
      Shift (move action, at_will)
        Ragnarok gains +1 defense bonus (until end of next turn).
      +1 defense bonus expires.
    
  Round 13:
    Soldier's turn:
      HP: 60/97; Temp HP: 0; Surges: 1; Surge Value: 24
      AC: 25; Action Points: 0
      Conditions:
        Combat Advantage (until start of next turn).
      Soldier Basic Attack (standard action, at_will)
        Attacks Ragnarok with 27 vs. 31 AC (1d20+18; rolled 9).
        Misses.
    Ragnarok's turn:
      HP: 66/88; Temp HP: 5; Surges: 10; Surge Value: 24
      AC: 31; Action Points: 0
      Combat Advantage expires.
      Conditions:
        +1 defense bonus (until end of this turn).
        +2 defense bonus (until end of this turn).
        +1 defense bonus (until end of this turn).
      Shift (move action, at_will)
        Ragnarok gains +1 defense bonus (until end of next turn).
      Brash Strike (standard action, at_will)
        Attacks Soldier with 15 vs. 25 AC (1d20+14; rolled 1).
        Misses.
        Soldier gains Combat Advantage (until start of next turn).
      +1 defense bonus expires.
      +2 defense bonus expires.
      +1 defense bonus expires.
    
  Round 14:
    Soldier's turn:
      HP: 60/97; Temp HP: 0; Surges: 1; Surge Value: 24
      AC: 25; Action Points: 0
      Conditions:
        Combat Advantage (until start of next turn).
      Soldier Basic Attack (standard action, at_will)
        Attacks Ragnarok with 38 vs. 28 AC (1d20+18; rolled 20).
        Crits: 17 damage (2d6[max]+5; rolled max).
        Ragnarok deflects 5 damage; 12 gets through (5 temp hp - 17 damage).
        Ragnarok has 54 hp remaining (66 hp - 12 damage).
    Ragnarok's turn:
      HP: 54/88; Temp HP: 0; Surges: 10; Surge Value: 24
      AC: 28; Action Points: 0
      Combat Advantage expires.
      Conditions:
        +1 defense bonus (until end of this turn).
      Crushing Surge (standard action, at_will)
        Attacks Soldier with 20 vs. 25 AC (1d20+12; rolled 8).
        Misses.
        Ragnarok gains 5 temp hp (had 0; applied 5).
      Shift (move action, at_will)
        Ragnarok gains +1 defense bonus (until end of next turn).
      +1 defense bonus expires.
    
  Round 15:
    Soldier's turn:
      HP: 60/97; Temp HP: 0; Surges: 1; Surge Value: 24
      AC: 25; Action Points: 0
      Soldier Basic Attack (standard action, at_will)
        Attacks Ragnarok with 19 vs. 28 AC (1d20+16; rolled 3).
        Misses.
    Ragnarok's turn:
      HP: 54/88; Temp HP: 5; Surges: 10; Surge Value: 24
      AC: 28; Action Points: 0
      Conditions:
        +1 defense bonus (until end of this turn).
      Brash Strike (standard action, at_will)
        Attacks Soldier with 21 vs. 25 AC (1d20+14; rolled 7).
        Misses.
        Soldier gains Combat Advantage (until start of next turn).
      Shift (move action, at_will)
        Ragnarok gains +1 defense bonus (until end of next turn).
      +1 defense bonus expires.
    
  Round 16:
    Soldier's turn:
      HP: 60/97; Temp HP: 0; Surges: 1; Surge Value: 24
      AC: 25; Action Points: 0
      Conditions:
        Combat Advantage (until start of next turn).
      Soldier Basic Attack (standard action, at_will)
        Attacks Ragnarok with 28 vs. 28 AC (1d20+18; rolled 10).
        Hits: 11 damage (2d6+5; rolled 5, 1).
        Ragnarok deflects 5 damage; 6 gets through (5 temp hp - 11 damage).
        Ragnarok has 48 hp remaining (54 hp - 6 damage).
    Ragnarok's turn:
      HP: 48/88; Temp HP: 0; Surges: 10; Surge Value: 24
      AC: 28; Action Points: 0
      Combat Advantage expires.
      Conditions:
        +1 defense bonus (until end of this turn).
      Shift (move action, at_will)
        Ragnarok gains +1 defense bonus (until end of next turn).
      Brash Strike (standard action, at_will)
        Attacks Soldier with 15 vs. 25 AC (1d20+14; rolled 1).
        Misses.
        Soldier gains Combat Advantage (until start of next turn).
      +1 defense bonus expires.
    
  Round 17:
    Soldier's turn:
      HP: 60/97; Temp HP: 0; Surges: 1; Surge Value: 24
      AC: 25; Action Points: 0
      Conditions:
        Combat Advantage (until start of next turn).
      Soldier Basic Attack (standard action, at_will)
        Attacks Ragnarok with 37 vs. 28 AC (1d20+18; rolled 19).
        Hits: 15 damage (2d6+5; rolled 4, 6).
        Ragnarok has 33 hp remaining (48 hp - 15 damage).
        Ragnarok has been bloodied.
    Ragnarok's turn:
      HP: 33/88 (bloodied); Temp HP: 0; Surges: 10; Surge Value: 24
      AC: 28; Action Points: 0
      Combat Advantage expires.
      Conditions:
        +1 defense bonus (until end of this turn).
      Crushing Surge (standard action, at_will)
        Attacks Soldier with 23 vs. 25 AC (1d20+12; rolled 11).
        Misses.
        Ragnarok gains 5 temp hp (had 0; applied 5).
      Shift (move action, at_will)
        Ragnarok gains +1 defense bonus (until end of next turn).
      +1 defense bonus expires.
    
  Round 18:
    Soldier's turn:
      HP: 60/97; Temp HP: 0; Surges: 1; Surge Value: 24
      AC: 25; Action Points: 0
      Soldier Basic Attack (standard action, at_will)
        Attacks Ragnarok with 25 vs. 28 AC (1d20+16; rolled 9).
        Misses.
    Ragnarok's turn:
      HP: 33/88 (bloodied); Temp HP: 5; Surges: 10; Surge Value: 24
      AC: 28; Action Points: 0
      Conditions:
        +1 defense bonus (until end of this turn).
      Shift (move action, at_will)
        Ragnarok gains +1 defense bonus (until end of next turn).
      Brash Strike (standard action, at_will)
        Attacks Soldier with 27 vs. 25 AC (1d20+14; rolled 13).
        Hits: 25 damage (1d10[brutal 2]+15; rolled 2, 2, 10).
        Soldier has 35 hp remaining (60 hp - 25 damage).
        Soldier has been bloodied.
        Ragnarok uses Jackal Strike (free action, daily):
          Attacks Soldier with 31 vs. 25 AC (1d20+12; rolled 19).
          Hits: 31 damage (3d10[brutal 2]+10; rolled 9, 1, 5, 7).
          Soldier has 4 hp remaining (35 hp - 31 damage).
          Ragnarok gains 0 temp hp (had 5; applied 5).
          Jackal Strike has been expended.
        Ragnarok gains 0 temp hp (had 5; applied 5).
        Soldier gains Combat Advantage (until start of next turn).
      +1 defense bonus expires.
    
  Round 19:
    Soldier's turn:
      HP: 4/97 (bloodied); Temp HP: 0; Surges: 1; Surge Value: 24
      AC: 25; Action Points: 0
      Conditions:
        Combat Advantage (until start of next turn).
      Soldier Basic Attack (standard action, at_will)
        Attacks Ragnarok with 38 vs. 28 AC (1d20+18; rolled 20).
        Crits: 17 damage (2d6[max]+5; rolled max).
        Ragnarok deflects 5 damage; 12 gets through (5 temp hp - 17 damage).
        Ragnarok has 21 hp remaining (33 hp - 12 damage).
    Ragnarok's turn:
      HP: 21/88 (bloodied); Temp HP: 0; Surges: 10; Surge Value: 24
      AC: 28; Action Points: 0
      Combat Advantage expires.
      Conditions:
        +1 defense bonus (until end of this turn).
      Crushing Surge (standard action, at_will)
        Attacks Soldier with 15 vs. 25 AC (1d20+12; rolled 3).
        Misses.
        Ragnarok gains 5 temp hp (had 0; applied 5).
      Shift (move action, at_will)
        Ragnarok gains +1 defense bonus (until end of next turn).
      +1 defense bonus expires.
    
  Round 20:
    Soldier's turn:
      HP: 4/97 (bloodied); Temp HP: 0; Surges: 1; Surge Value: 24
      AC: 25; Action Points: 0
      Soldier Basic Attack (standard action, at_will)
        Attacks Ragnarok with 35 vs. 28 AC (1d20+16; rolled 19).
        Hits: 17 damage (2d6+5; rolled 6, 6).
        Ragnarok deflects 5 damage; 12 gets through (5 temp hp - 17 damage).
        Ragnarok has 9 hp remaining (21 hp - 12 damage).
    Ragnarok's turn:
      HP: 9/88 (bloodied); Temp HP: 0; Surges: 10; Surge Value: 24
      AC: 28; Action Points: 0
      Conditions:
        +1 defense bonus (until end of this turn).
      Shift (move action, at_will)
        Ragnarok gains +1 defense bonus (until end of next turn).
      Crushing Surge (standard action, at_will)
        Attacks Soldier with 13 vs. 25 AC (1d20+12; rolled 1).
        Misses.
        Ragnarok gains 5 temp hp (had 0; applied 5).
      +1 defense bonus expires.
    
  Round 21:
    Soldier's turn:
      HP: 4/97 (bloodied); Temp HP: 0; Surges: 1; Surge Value: 24
      AC: 25; Action Points: 0
      Soldier Basic Attack (standard action, at_will)
        Attacks Ragnarok with 25 vs. 28 AC (1d20+16; rolled 9).
        Misses.
    Ragnarok's turn:
      HP: 9/88 (bloodied); Temp HP: 5; Surges: 10; Surge Value: 24
      AC: 28; Action Points: 0
      Conditions:
        +1 defense bonus (until end of this turn).
      Shift (move action, at_will)
        Ragnarok gains +1 defense bonus (until end of next turn).
      Brash Strike (standard action, at_will)
        Attacks Soldier with 20 vs. 25 AC (1d20+14; rolled 6).
        Misses.
        Soldier gains Combat Advantage (until start of next turn).
      +1 defense bonus expires.
    
  Round 22:
    Soldier's turn:
      HP: 4/97 (bloodied); Temp HP: 0; Surges: 1; Surge Value: 24
      AC: 25; Action Points: 0
      Conditions:
        Combat Advantage (until start of next turn).
      Soldier Basic Attack (standard action, at_will)
        Attacks Ragnarok with 30 vs. 28 AC (1d20+18; rolled 12).
        Hits: 13 damage (2d6+5; rolled 5, 3).
        Ragnarok deflects 5 damage; 8 gets through (5 temp hp - 13 damage).
        Ragnarok has 1 hp remaining (9 hp - 8 damage).
    Ragnarok's turn:
      HP: 1/88 (bloodied); Temp HP: 0; Surges: 10; Surge Value: 24
      AC: 28; Action Points: 0
      Combat Advantage expires.
      Conditions:
        +1 defense bonus (until end of this turn).
      Shift (move action, at_will)
        Ragnarok gains +1 defense bonus (until end of next turn).
      Brash Strike (standard action, at_will)
        Attacks Soldier with 22 vs. 25 AC (1d20+14; rolled 8).
        Misses.
        Soldier gains Combat Advantage (until start of next turn).
      +1 defense bonus expires.
    
  Round 23:
    Soldier's turn:
      HP: 4/97 (bloodied); Temp HP: 0; Surges: 1; Surge Value: 24
      AC: 25; Action Points: 0
      Conditions:
        Combat Advantage (until start of next turn).
      Soldier Basic Attack (standard action, at_will)
        Attacks Ragnarok with 26 vs. 28 AC (1d20+18; rolled 8).
        Misses.
    Ragnarok's turn:
      HP: 1/88 (bloodied); Temp HP: 0; Surges: 10; Surge Value: 24
      AC: 28; Action Points: 0
      Combat Advantage expires.
      Conditions:
        +1 defense bonus (until end of this turn).
      Brash Strike (standard action, at_will)
        Attacks Soldier with 20 vs. 25 AC (1d20+14; rolled 6).
        Misses.
        Soldier gains Combat Advantage (until start of next turn).
      Shift (move action, at_will)
        Ragnarok gains +1 defense bonus (until end of next turn).
      +1 defense bonus expires.
    
  Round 24:
    Soldier's turn:
      HP: 4/97 (bloodied); Temp HP: 0; Surges: 1; Surge Value: 24
      AC: 25; Action Points: 0
      Conditions:
        Combat Advantage (until start of next turn).
      Soldier Basic Attack (standard action, at_will)
        Attacks Ragnarok with 29 vs. 28 AC (1d20+18; rolled 11).
        Hits: 13 damage (2d6+5; rolled 2, 6).
        Ragnarok has -12 hp remaining (1 hp - 13 damage).
    Ragnarok's turn:
      HP: -12/88 (bloodied); Temp HP: 0; Surges: 10; Surge Value: 24
      AC: 28; Action Points: 0
      Combat Advantage expires.
      Conditions:
        +1 defense bonus (until end of this turn).
      Ragnarok is dying (0 death saves failed).
        Rolls death saving throw and gets a 14 (1d20; rolled 14).
        Passes.
      +1 defense bonus expires.
    
  Round 25:
    Soldier's turn:
      HP: 4/97 (bloodied); Temp HP: 0; Surges: 1; Surge Value: 24
      AC: 25; Action Points: 0
      Soldier Basic Attack (standard action, at_will)
        Attacks Ragnarok with 23 vs. 27 AC (1d20+16; rolled 7).
        Misses.
    Ragnarok's turn:
      HP: -12/88 (bloodied); Temp HP: 0; Surges: 10; Surge Value: 24
      AC: 27; Action Points: 0
      Ragnarok is dying (0 death saves failed).
        Rolls death saving throw and gets a 1 (1d20; rolled 1).
        Fails. 2 failures remaining before death.
    
  Round 26:
    Soldier's turn:
      HP: 4/97 (bloodied); Temp HP: 0; Surges: 1; Surge Value: 24
      AC: 25; Action Points: 0
      Soldier Basic Attack (standard action, at_will)
        Attacks Ragnarok with 36 vs. 27 AC (1d20+16; rolled 20).
        Crits: 17 damage (2d6[max]+5; rolled max).
        Ragnarok has -29 hp remaining (-12 hp - 17 damage).
    Ragnarok's turn:
      HP: -29/88 (bloodied); Temp HP: 0; Surges: 10; Surge Value: 24
      AC: 27; Action Points: 0
      Ragnarok is dying (1 death saves failed).
        Rolls death saving throw and gets a 1 (1d20; rolled 1).
        Fails. 1 failures remaining before death.
    
  Round 27:
    Soldier's turn:
      HP: 4/97 (bloodied); Temp HP: 0; Surges: 1; Surge Value: 24
      AC: 25; Action Points: 0
      Soldier Basic Attack (standard action, at_will)
        Attacks Ragnarok with 36 vs. 27 AC (1d20+16; rolled 20).
        Crits: 17 damage (2d6[max]+5; rolled max).
        Ragnarok has -46 hp remaining (-29 hp - 17 damage).
    Ragnarok has died!
    
  Villains win!
```
[/sblock]
[sblock=Example of 2 fight(s) survived (1.0% chance)

```
FIGHT #1: Level 9 Ragnarok VS. Level 12 Soldier
  Roll initiative!
    Ragnarok rolls 17 initiative (1d20+5; rolled 12).
    Soldier rolls 20 initiative (1d20+12; rolled 8).
    Initiative order: 
      Soldier
      Ragnarok
  
  Round 1:
    Soldier's turn:
      HP: 123/123; Temp HP: 0; Surges: 2; Surge Value: 30
      AC: 28; Action Points: 0
      Soldier Basic Attack (standard action, at_will)
        Attacks Ragnarok with 20 vs. 27 AC (1d20+19; rolled 1).
        Misses.
    Ragnarok's turn:
      HP: 88/88; Temp HP: 0; Surges: 14; Surge Value: 24
      AC: 27; Action Points: 1
      Crushing Blow (standard action, encounter)
        Attacks Soldier with 17 vs. 28 AC (1d20+12; rolled 5).
        Misses.
        Crushing Blow has been expended.
      Spend Action Point (free action, encounter)
        Ragnarok spends an action point (0 remaining).
        Ragnarok gains a standard action.
        Spend Action Point has been expended.
      Griffons Wrath (standard action, encounter)
        Attacks Soldier with 17 vs. 28 AC (1d20+12; rolled 5).
        Misses.
        Griffons Wrath has been expended.
      Rain Of Steel (minor action, daily)
        Ragnarok gains Rain of Steel (stance).
        Rain Of Steel has been expended.
      Shift (move action, at_will)
        Ragnarok gains +1 defense bonus (until end of next turn).
    
  Round 2:
    Soldier's turn:
      HP: 123/123; Temp HP: 0; Surges: 2; Surge Value: 30
      AC: 28; Action Points: 0
      Rain of Steel:
        Soldier takes 5 damage (1d10[brutal 2]; rolled 5).
        Soldier has 118 hp remaining (123 hp - 5 damage).
      Soldier Basic Attack (standard action, at_will)
        Attacks Ragnarok with 27 vs. 28 AC (1d20+19; rolled 8).
        Misses.
    Ragnarok's turn:
      HP: 88/88; Temp HP: 0; Surges: 14; Surge Value: 24
      AC: 28; Action Points: 0
      Conditions:
        Rain of Steel (stance).
        +1 defense bonus (until end of this turn).
      Distracting Spate (standard action, encounter)
        Attacks Soldier with 20 vs. 28 AC (1d20+12; rolled 8).
        Misses.
        Distracting Spate has been expended.
      Shift (move action, at_will)
        Ragnarok gains +1 defense bonus (until end of next turn).
      +1 defense bonus expires.
    
  Round 3:
    Soldier's turn:
      HP: 118/123; Temp HP: 0; Surges: 2; Surge Value: 30
      AC: 28; Action Points: 0
      Rain of Steel:
        Soldier takes 5 damage (1d10[brutal 2]; rolled 5).
        Soldier has 113 hp remaining (118 hp - 5 damage).
      Soldier Basic Attack (standard action, at_will)
        Attacks Ragnarok with 24 vs. 28 AC (1d20+19; rolled 5).
        Misses.
    Ragnarok's turn:
      HP: 88/88; Temp HP: 0; Surges: 14; Surge Value: 24
      AC: 28; Action Points: 0
      Conditions:
        Rain of Steel (stance).
        +1 defense bonus (until end of this turn).
      Shift (move action, at_will)
        Ragnarok gains +1 defense bonus (until end of next turn).
      Brash Strike (standard action, at_will)
        Attacks Soldier with 30 vs. 28 AC (1d20+14; rolled 16).
        Hits: 24 damage (1d10[brutal 2]+15; rolled 1, 9).
        Soldier has 89 hp remaining (113 hp - 24 damage).
        Ragnarok gains 5 temp hp (had 0; applied 5).
        Soldier gains Combat Advantage (until start of next turn).
      +1 defense bonus expires.
    
  Round 4:
    Soldier's turn:
      HP: 89/123; Temp HP: 0; Surges: 2; Surge Value: 30
      AC: 28; Action Points: 0
      Rain of Steel:
        Soldier takes 5 damage (1d10[brutal 2]; rolled 5).
        Soldier has 84 hp remaining (89 hp - 5 damage).
      Conditions:
        Combat Advantage (until start of next turn).
      Soldier Basic Attack (standard action, at_will)
        Attacks Ragnarok with 41 vs. 28 AC (1d20+21; rolled 20).
        Crits: 17 damage (2d6[max]+5; rolled max).
        Ragnarok reacts with Unbreakable (immediate reaction, encounter):
          Damage is reduced to 7 hp (17 hp - 10 hp).
          Unbreakable has been expended.
        Ragnarok deflects 5 damage; 2 gets through (5 temp hp - 7 damage).
        Ragnarok has 86 hp remaining (88 hp - 2 damage).
    Ragnarok's turn:
      HP: 86/88; Temp HP: 0; Surges: 14; Surge Value: 24
      AC: 28; Action Points: 0
      Combat Advantage expires.
      Conditions:
        Rain of Steel (stance).
        +1 defense bonus (until end of this turn).
      Crushing Surge (standard action, at_will)
        Attacks Soldier with 17 vs. 28 AC (1d20+12; rolled 5).
        Misses.
        Ragnarok gains 5 temp hp (had 0; applied 5).
      Shift (move action, at_will)
        Ragnarok gains +1 defense bonus (until end of next turn).
      +1 defense bonus expires.
    
  Round 5:
    Soldier's turn:
      HP: 84/123; Temp HP: 0; Surges: 2; Surge Value: 30
      AC: 28; Action Points: 0
      Rain of Steel:
        Soldier takes 7 damage (1d10[brutal 2]; rolled 7).
        Soldier has 77 hp remaining (84 hp - 7 damage).
      Soldier Encounter Attack (standard action, encounter)
        Attacks Ragnarok with 24 vs. 28 AC (1d20+19; rolled 5).
        Misses.
        Soldier Encounter Attack has been expended.
    Ragnarok's turn:
      HP: 86/88; Temp HP: 5; Surges: 14; Surge Value: 24
      AC: 28; Action Points: 0
      Conditions:
        Rain of Steel (stance).
        +1 defense bonus (until end of this turn).
      Knee Breaker (standard action, daily)
        Attacks Soldier with 24 vs. 28 AC (1d20+12; rolled 12).
        Misses: 14 damage (half of 2d10[brutal 2]+15; rolled 6, 1, 7).
        Soldier has 63 hp remaining (77 hp - 14 damage).
        Ragnarok gains 0 temp hp (had 5; applied 5).
        Knee Breaker has been expended.
      Shift (move action, at_will)
        Ragnarok gains +1 defense bonus (until end of next turn).
      +1 defense bonus expires.
    
  Round 6:
    Soldier's turn:
      HP: 63/123; Temp HP: 0; Surges: 2; Surge Value: 30
      AC: 28; Action Points: 0
      Rain of Steel:
        Soldier takes 9 damage (1d10[brutal 2]; rolled 9).
        Soldier has 54 hp remaining (63 hp - 9 damage).
        Soldier has been bloodied.
        Ragnarok uses Jackal Strike (free action, daily):
          Attacks Soldier with 31 vs. 28 AC (1d20+12; rolled 19).
          Hits: 23 damage (3d10[brutal 2]+10; rolled 5, 4, 4).
          Soldier has 31 hp remaining (54 hp - 23 damage).
          Ragnarok gains 0 temp hp (had 5; applied 5).
          Jackal Strike has been expended.
      Soldier Basic Attack (standard action, at_will)
        Attacks Ragnarok with 23 vs. 28 AC (1d20+19; rolled 4).
        Misses.
    Ragnarok's turn:
      HP: 86/88; Temp HP: 5; Surges: 14; Surge Value: 24
      AC: 28; Action Points: 0
      Conditions:
        Rain of Steel (stance).
        +1 defense bonus (until end of this turn).
      Shift (move action, at_will)
        Ragnarok gains +1 defense bonus (until end of next turn).
      Brash Strike (standard action, at_will)
        Attacks Soldier with 32 vs. 28 AC (1d20+14; rolled 18).
        Hits: 23 damage (1d10[brutal 2]+15; rolled 8).
        Soldier has 8 hp remaining (31 hp - 23 damage).
        Ragnarok gains 0 temp hp (had 5; applied 5).
        Soldier gains Combat Advantage (until start of next turn).
      +1 defense bonus expires.
    
  Round 7:
    Soldier's turn:
      HP: 8/123 (bloodied); Temp HP: 0; Surges: 2; Surge Value: 30
      AC: 28; Action Points: 0
      Rain of Steel:
        Soldier takes 5 damage (1d10[brutal 2]; rolled 5).
        Soldier has 3 hp remaining (8 hp - 5 damage).
      Conditions:
        Combat Advantage (until start of next turn).
      Soldier Basic Attack (standard action, at_will)
        Attacks Ragnarok with 26 vs. 28 AC (1d20+21; rolled 5).
        Misses.
    Ragnarok's turn:
      HP: 86/88; Temp HP: 5; Surges: 14; Surge Value: 24
      AC: 28; Action Points: 0
      Combat Advantage expires.
      Conditions:
        Rain of Steel (stance).
        +1 defense bonus (until end of this turn).
      Shift (move action, at_will)
        Ragnarok gains +1 defense bonus (until end of next turn).
      Brash Strike (standard action, at_will)
        Attacks Soldier with 21 vs. 28 AC (1d20+14; rolled 7).
        Misses.
        Soldier gains Combat Advantage (until start of next turn).
      +1 defense bonus expires.
    
  Round 8:
    Soldier's turn:
      HP: 3/123 (bloodied); Temp HP: 0; Surges: 2; Surge Value: 30
      AC: 28; Action Points: 0
      Rain of Steel:
        Soldier takes 3 damage (1d10[brutal 2]; rolled 3).
        Soldier has 0 hp remaining (3 hp - 3 damage).
      Conditions:
        Combat Advantage (until start of next turn).
      Soldier Basic Attack (standard action, at_will)
        Attacks Ragnarok with 26 vs. 28 AC (1d20+21; rolled 5).
        Misses.
    Soldier has died!
    
  Heroes win!
  Ragnarok takes a short rest.
    Ragnarok has 86 hp; wants at least 76 hp (maximum is 88 hp).
    Temporary hit points expire.
    Powers recharge:
      Distracting Spate recharges.
      Crushing Blow recharges.
      Unbreakable recharges.
      Griffons Wrath recharges.
      Spend Action Point recharges.
    Conditions expire:
      Rain of steel expires.
      +1 defense bonus expires.
  
FIGHT #2: Level 9 Ragnarok VS. Level 9 Soldier
  Roll initiative!
    Ragnarok rolls 11 initiative (1d20+5; rolled 6).
    Soldier rolls 24 initiative (1d20+9; rolled 15).
    Initiative order: 
      Soldier
      Ragnarok
  
  Round 1:
    Soldier's turn:
      HP: 97/97; Temp HP: 0; Surges: 1; Surge Value: 24
      AC: 25; Action Points: 0
      Soldier Basic Attack (standard action, at_will)
        Attacks Ragnarok with 27 vs. 27 AC (1d20+16; rolled 11).
        Hits: 13 damage (2d6+5; rolled 5, 3).
        Ragnarok reacts with Unbreakable (immediate reaction, encounter):
          Damage is reduced to 3 hp (13 hp - 10 hp).
          Unbreakable has been expended.
        Ragnarok has 83 hp remaining (86 hp - 3 damage).
    Ragnarok's turn:
      HP: 83/88; Temp HP: 0; Surges: 14; Surge Value: 24
      AC: 27; Action Points: 0
      Shift (move action, at_will)
        Ragnarok gains +1 defense bonus (until end of next turn).
      Griffons Wrath (standard action, encounter)
        Attacks Soldier with 16 vs. 25 AC (1d20+12; rolled 4).
        Misses.
        Griffons Wrath has been expended.
    
  Round 2:
    Soldier's turn:
      HP: 97/97; Temp HP: 0; Surges: 1; Surge Value: 24
      AC: 25; Action Points: 0
      Soldier Encounter Attack (standard action, encounter)
        Attacks Ragnarok with 36 vs. 28 AC (1d20+16; rolled 20).
        Crits: 35 damage (3d10[max]+5; rolled max).
        Ragnarok has 48 hp remaining (83 hp - 35 damage).
        Ragnarok reacts with Strikebacks Power (immediate reaction, encounter):
          Attacks Soldier with 22 vs. 25 AC (1d20+12; rolled 10).
          Misses.
          Strikebacks Power has been expended.
        Soldier Encounter Attack has been expended.
    Ragnarok's turn:
      HP: 48/88; Temp HP: 0; Surges: 14; Surge Value: 24
      AC: 28; Action Points: 0
      Conditions:
        +1 defense bonus (until end of this turn).
      Shift (move action, at_will)
        Ragnarok gains +1 defense bonus (until end of next turn).
      Distracting Spate (standard action, encounter)
        Attacks Soldier with 21 vs. 25 AC (1d20+12; rolled 9).
        Misses.
        Distracting Spate has been expended.
      +1 defense bonus expires.
    
  Round 3:
    Soldier's turn:
      HP: 97/97; Temp HP: 0; Surges: 1; Surge Value: 24
      AC: 25; Action Points: 0
      Soldier Basic Attack (standard action, at_will)
        Attacks Ragnarok with 24 vs. 28 AC (1d20+16; rolled 8).
        Misses.
    Ragnarok's turn:
      HP: 48/88; Temp HP: 0; Surges: 14; Surge Value: 24
      AC: 28; Action Points: 0
      Conditions:
        +1 defense bonus (until end of this turn).
      Shift (move action, at_will)
        Ragnarok gains +1 defense bonus (until end of next turn).
      Brash Strike (standard action, at_will)
        Attacks Soldier with 29 vs. 25 AC (1d20+14; rolled 15).
        Hits: 21 damage (1d10[brutal 2]+15; rolled 1, 6).
        Soldier has 76 hp remaining (97 hp - 21 damage).
        Ragnarok gains 5 temp hp (had 0; applied 5).
        Soldier gains Combat Advantage (until start of next turn).
      +1 defense bonus expires.
    
  Round 4:
    Soldier's turn:
      HP: 76/97; Temp HP: 0; Surges: 1; Surge Value: 24
      AC: 25; Action Points: 0
      Conditions:
        Combat Advantage (until start of next turn).
      Soldier Basic Attack (standard action, at_will)
        Attacks Ragnarok with 33 vs. 28 AC (1d20+18; rolled 15).
        Hits: 14 damage (2d6+5; rolled 5, 4).
        Ragnarok deflects 5 damage; 9 gets through (5 temp hp - 14 damage).
        Ragnarok has 39 hp remaining (48 hp - 9 damage).
        Ragnarok has been bloodied.
    Ragnarok's turn:
      HP: 39/88 (bloodied); Temp HP: 0; Surges: 14; Surge Value: 24
      AC: 28; Action Points: 0
      Combat Advantage expires.
      Conditions:
        +1 defense bonus (until end of this turn).
      Crushing Surge (standard action, at_will)
        Attacks Soldier with 15 vs. 25 AC (1d20+12; rolled 3).
        Misses.
        Ragnarok gains 5 temp hp (had 0; applied 5).
      Shift (move action, at_will)
        Ragnarok gains +1 defense bonus (until end of next turn).
      Second Wind (minor action, encounter)
        Ragnarok gains +1 defense bonus (until end of next turn).
        Ragnarok spends a healing surge (13 remaining).
        Ragnarok heals 24 hp (39 hp -> 63 hp; 0 hp wasted).
        Ragnarok gains +2 defense bonus (until end of next turn).
        Second Wind has been expended.
      +1 defense bonus expires.
    
  Round 5:
    Soldier's turn:
      HP: 76/97; Temp HP: 0; Surges: 1; Surge Value: 24
      AC: 25; Action Points: 0
      Soldier Basic Attack (standard action, at_will)
        Attacks Ragnarok with 33 vs. 31 AC (1d20+16; rolled 17).
        Hits: 8 damage (2d6+5; rolled 2, 1).
        Ragnarok deflects 5 damage; 3 gets through (5 temp hp - 8 damage).
        Ragnarok has 60 hp remaining (63 hp - 3 damage).
    Ragnarok's turn:
      HP: 60/88; Temp HP: 0; Surges: 13; Surge Value: 24
      AC: 31; Action Points: 0
      Conditions:
        +1 defense bonus (until end of this turn).
        +1 defense bonus (until end of this turn).
        +2 defense bonus (until end of this turn).
      Shift (move action, at_will)
        Ragnarok gains +1 defense bonus (until end of next turn).
      Crushing Surge (standard action, at_will)
        Attacks Soldier with 19 vs. 25 AC (1d20+12; rolled 7).
        Misses.
        Ragnarok gains 5 temp hp (had 0; applied 5).
      +1 defense bonus expires.
      +1 defense bonus expires.
      +2 defense bonus expires.
    
  Round 6:
    Soldier's turn:
      HP: 76/97; Temp HP: 0; Surges: 1; Surge Value: 24
      AC: 25; Action Points: 0
      Soldier Basic Attack (standard action, at_will)
        Attacks Ragnarok with 23 vs. 28 AC (1d20+16; rolled 7).
        Misses.
    Ragnarok's turn:
      HP: 60/88; Temp HP: 5; Surges: 13; Surge Value: 24
      AC: 28; Action Points: 0
      Conditions:
        +1 defense bonus (until end of this turn).
      Shift (move action, at_will)
        Ragnarok gains +1 defense bonus (until end of next turn).
      Brash Strike (standard action, at_will)
        Attacks Soldier with 25 vs. 25 AC (1d20+14; rolled 11).
        Hits: 24 damage (1d10[brutal 2]+15; rolled 9).
        Soldier has 52 hp remaining (76 hp - 24 damage).
        Ragnarok gains 0 temp hp (had 5; applied 5).
        Soldier gains Combat Advantage (until start of next turn).
      +1 defense bonus expires.
    
  Round 7:
    Soldier's turn:
      HP: 52/97; Temp HP: 0; Surges: 1; Surge Value: 24
      AC: 25; Action Points: 0
      Conditions:
        Combat Advantage (until start of next turn).
      Soldier Basic Attack (standard action, at_will)
        Attacks Ragnarok with 26 vs. 28 AC (1d20+18; rolled 8).
        Misses.
    Ragnarok's turn:
      HP: 60/88; Temp HP: 5; Surges: 13; Surge Value: 24
      AC: 28; Action Points: 0
      Combat Advantage expires.
      Conditions:
        +1 defense bonus (until end of this turn).
      Shift (move action, at_will)
        Ragnarok gains +1 defense bonus (until end of next turn).
      Brash Strike (standard action, at_will)
        Attacks Soldier with 16 vs. 25 AC (1d20+14; rolled 2).
        Misses.
        Soldier gains Combat Advantage (until start of next turn).
      +1 defense bonus expires.
    
  Round 8:
    Soldier's turn:
      HP: 52/97; Temp HP: 0; Surges: 1; Surge Value: 24
      AC: 25; Action Points: 0
      Conditions:
        Combat Advantage (until start of next turn).
      Soldier Basic Attack (standard action, at_will)
        Attacks Ragnarok with 31 vs. 28 AC (1d20+18; rolled 13).
        Hits: 8 damage (2d6+5; rolled 1, 2).
        Ragnarok deflects 5 damage; 3 gets through (5 temp hp - 8 damage).
        Ragnarok has 57 hp remaining (60 hp - 3 damage).
    Ragnarok's turn:
      HP: 57/88; Temp HP: 0; Surges: 13; Surge Value: 24
      AC: 28; Action Points: 0
      Combat Advantage expires.
      Conditions:
        +1 defense bonus (until end of this turn).
      Crushing Blow (standard action, encounter)
        Attacks Soldier with 13 vs. 25 AC (1d20+12; rolled 1).
        Misses.
        Crushing Blow has been expended.
      Shift (move action, at_will)
        Ragnarok gains +1 defense bonus (until end of next turn).
      +1 defense bonus expires.
    
  Round 9:
    Soldier's turn:
      HP: 52/97; Temp HP: 0; Surges: 1; Surge Value: 24
      AC: 25; Action Points: 0
      Soldier Basic Attack (standard action, at_will)
        Attacks Ragnarok with 17 vs. 28 AC (1d20+16; rolled 1).
        Misses.
    Ragnarok's turn:
      HP: 57/88; Temp HP: 0; Surges: 13; Surge Value: 24
      AC: 28; Action Points: 0
      Conditions:
        +1 defense bonus (until end of this turn).
      Brash Strike (standard action, at_will)
        Attacks Soldier with 16 vs. 25 AC (1d20+14; rolled 2).
        Misses.
        Soldier gains Combat Advantage (until start of next turn).
      Shift (move action, at_will)
        Ragnarok gains +1 defense bonus (until end of next turn).
      +1 defense bonus expires.
    
  Round 10:
    Soldier's turn:
      HP: 52/97; Temp HP: 0; Surges: 1; Surge Value: 24
      AC: 25; Action Points: 0
      Conditions:
        Combat Advantage (until start of next turn).
      Soldier Basic Attack (standard action, at_will)
        Attacks Ragnarok with 36 vs. 28 AC (1d20+18; rolled 18).
        Hits: 14 damage (2d6+5; rolled 5, 4).
        Ragnarok has 43 hp remaining (57 hp - 14 damage).
        Ragnarok has been bloodied.
    Ragnarok's turn:
      HP: 43/88 (bloodied); Temp HP: 0; Surges: 13; Surge Value: 24
      AC: 28; Action Points: 0
      Combat Advantage expires.
      Conditions:
        +1 defense bonus (until end of this turn).
      Brash Strike (standard action, at_will)
        Attacks Soldier with 34 vs. 25 AC (1d20+14; rolled 20).
        Crits: 42 damage (1d10[brutal 2, max]+15 + 2d12; rolled max + 7, 10).
        Soldier has 10 hp remaining (52 hp - 42 damage).
        Soldier has been bloodied.
        Ragnarok gains 5 temp hp (had 0; applied 5).
        Soldier gains Combat Advantage (until start of next turn).
      Shift (move action, at_will)
        Ragnarok gains +1 defense bonus (until end of next turn).
      Boundless Endurance (minor action, daily)
        Ragnarok gains regen 7 hp when bloodied (stance).
        Boundless Endurance has been expended.
      +1 defense bonus expires.
    
  Round 11:
    Soldier's turn:
      HP: 10/97 (bloodied); Temp HP: 0; Surges: 1; Surge Value: 24
      AC: 25; Action Points: 0
      Conditions:
        Combat Advantage (until start of next turn).
      Soldier Basic Attack (standard action, at_will)
        Attacks Ragnarok with 25 vs. 28 AC (1d20+18; rolled 7).
        Misses.
    Ragnarok's turn:
      HP: 43/88 (bloodied); Temp HP: 5; Surges: 13; Surge Value: 24
      AC: 28; Action Points: 0
      Combat Advantage expires.
      Conditions:
        +1 defense bonus (until end of this turn).
        regen 7 hp when bloodied (stance).
      Ragnarok heals 7 hp (43 hp -> 50 hp; 0 hp wasted).
      Shift (move action, at_will)
        Ragnarok gains +1 defense bonus (until end of next turn).
      Brash Strike (standard action, at_will)
        Attacks Soldier with 29 vs. 25 AC (1d20+14; rolled 15).
        Hits: 18 damage (1d10[brutal 2]+15; rolled 2, 3).
        Soldier has -8 hp remaining (10 hp - 18 damage).
        Ragnarok gains 0 temp hp (had 5; applied 5).
        Soldier gains Combat Advantage (until start of next turn).
      +1 defense bonus expires.
    Soldier has died!
    
  Heroes win!
  Ragnarok takes a short rest.
    Ragnarok has 50 hp; wants at least 76 hp (maximum is 88 hp).
      Ragnarok spends a healing surge (12 remaining).
      Ragnarok heals 24 hp (50 hp -> 74 hp; 0 hp wasted).
      Ragnarok spends a healing surge (11 remaining).
      Ragnarok heals 24 hp (74 hp -> 88 hp; 10 hp wasted).
    Temporary hit points expire.
    Powers recharge:
      Distracting Spate recharges.
      Crushing Blow recharges.
      Unbreakable recharges.
      Griffons Wrath recharges.
      Second Wind recharges.
      Strikebacks Power recharges.
    Conditions expire:
      Regen 7 hp when bloodied expires.
      +1 defense bonus expires.
    Milestone:
      Ragnarok gains an action point.
      Meliorating Layered Plate Armor +2: enhancement increases to +3.
  
FIGHT #3: Level 9 Ragnarok VS. Level 11 Soldier
  Roll initiative!
    Ragnarok rolls 24 initiative (1d20+5; rolled 19).
    Soldier rolls 28 initiative (1d20+11; rolled 17).
    Initiative order: 
      Soldier
      Ragnarok
  
  Round 1:
    Soldier's turn:
      HP: 114/114; Temp HP: 0; Surges: 2; Surge Value: 28
      AC: 27; Action Points: 0
      Soldier Encounter Attack (standard action, encounter)
        Attacks Ragnarok with 30 vs. 28 AC (1d20+18; rolled 12).
        Hits: 29 damage (4d8+5; rolled 6, 6, 7, 5).
        Ragnarok reacts with Unbreakable (immediate reaction, encounter):
          Damage is reduced to 19 hp (29 hp - 10 hp).
          Unbreakable has been expended.
        Ragnarok has 69 hp remaining (88 hp - 19 damage).
        Soldier Encounter Attack has been expended.
    Ragnarok's turn:
      HP: 69/88; Temp HP: 0; Surges: 11; Surge Value: 24
      AC: 28; Action Points: 1
      Crushing Blow (standard action, encounter)
        Attacks Soldier with 20 vs. 27 AC (1d20+12; rolled 8).
        Misses.
        Crushing Blow has been expended.
      Spend Action Point (free action, encounter)
        Ragnarok spends an action point (0 remaining).
        Ragnarok gains a standard action.
        Spend Action Point has been expended.
      Griffons Wrath (standard action, encounter)
        Attacks Soldier with 25 vs. 27 AC (1d20+12; rolled 13).
        Misses.
        Griffons Wrath has been expended.
      Shift (move action, at_will)
        Ragnarok gains +1 defense bonus (until end of next turn).
    
  Round 2:
    Soldier's turn:
      HP: 114/114; Temp HP: 0; Surges: 2; Surge Value: 28
      AC: 27; Action Points: 0
      Soldier Basic Attack (standard action, at_will)
        Attacks Ragnarok with 38 vs. 29 AC (1d20+18; rolled 20).
        Crits: 17 damage (2d6[max]+5; rolled max).
        Ragnarok has 52 hp remaining (69 hp - 17 damage).
        Ragnarok reacts with Strikebacks Power (immediate reaction, encounter):
          Attacks Soldier with 26 vs. 27 AC (1d20+12; rolled 14).
          Misses.
          Strikebacks Power has been expended.
    Ragnarok's turn:
      HP: 52/88; Temp HP: 0; Surges: 11; Surge Value: 24
      AC: 29; Action Points: 0
      Conditions:
        +1 defense bonus (until end of this turn).
      Brash Strike (standard action, at_will)
        Attacks Soldier with 27 vs. 27 AC (1d20+14; rolled 13).
        Hits: 22 damage (1d10[brutal 2]+15; rolled 2, 7).
        Soldier has 92 hp remaining (114 hp - 22 damage).
        Ragnarok gains 5 temp hp (had 0; applied 5).
        Soldier gains Combat Advantage (until start of next turn).
      Shift (move action, at_will)
        Ragnarok gains +1 defense bonus (until end of next turn).
      +1 defense bonus expires.
    
  Round 3:
    Soldier's turn:
      HP: 92/114; Temp HP: 0; Surges: 2; Surge Value: 28
      AC: 27; Action Points: 0
      Conditions:
        Combat Advantage (until start of next turn).
      Soldier Basic Attack (standard action, at_will)
        Attacks Ragnarok with 22 vs. 29 AC (1d20+20; rolled 2).
        Misses.
    Ragnarok's turn:
      HP: 52/88; Temp HP: 5; Surges: 11; Surge Value: 24
      AC: 29; Action Points: 0
      Combat Advantage expires.
      Conditions:
        +1 defense bonus (until end of this turn).
      Distracting Spate (standard action, encounter)
        Attacks Soldier with 23 vs. 27 AC (1d20+12; rolled 11).
        Misses.
        Distracting Spate has been expended.
      Shift (move action, at_will)
        Ragnarok gains +1 defense bonus (until end of next turn).
      +1 defense bonus expires.
    
  Round 4:
    Soldier's turn:
      HP: 92/114; Temp HP: 0; Surges: 2; Surge Value: 28
      AC: 27; Action Points: 0
      Soldier Basic Attack (standard action, at_will)
        Attacks Ragnarok with 32 vs. 29 AC (1d20+18; rolled 14).
        Hits: 11 damage (2d6+5; rolled 1, 5).
        Ragnarok deflects 5 damage; 6 gets through (5 temp hp - 11 damage).
        Ragnarok has 46 hp remaining (52 hp - 6 damage).
    Ragnarok's turn:
      HP: 46/88; Temp HP: 0; Surges: 11; Surge Value: 24
      AC: 29; Action Points: 0
      Conditions:
        +1 defense bonus (until end of this turn).
      Crushing Surge (standard action, at_will)
        Attacks Soldier with 14 vs. 27 AC (1d20+12; rolled 2).
        Misses.
        Ragnarok gains 5 temp hp (had 0; applied 5).
      Shift (move action, at_will)
        Ragnarok gains +1 defense bonus (until end of next turn).
      +1 defense bonus expires.
    
  Round 5:
    Soldier's turn:
      HP: 92/114; Temp HP: 0; Surges: 2; Surge Value: 28
      AC: 27; Action Points: 0
      Soldier Basic Attack (standard action, at_will)
        Attacks Ragnarok with 36 vs. 29 AC (1d20+18; rolled 18).
        Hits: 13 damage (2d6+5; rolled 6, 2).
        Ragnarok deflects 5 damage; 8 gets through (5 temp hp - 13 damage).
        Ragnarok has 38 hp remaining (46 hp - 8 damage).
        Ragnarok has been bloodied.
    Ragnarok's turn:
      HP: 38/88 (bloodied); Temp HP: 0; Surges: 11; Surge Value: 24
      AC: 29; Action Points: 0
      Conditions:
        +1 defense bonus (until end of this turn).
      Second Wind (minor action, encounter)
        Ragnarok gains +1 defense bonus (until end of next turn).
        Ragnarok spends a healing surge (10 remaining).
        Ragnarok heals 24 hp (38 hp -> 62 hp; 0 hp wasted).
        Ragnarok gains +2 defense bonus (until end of next turn).
        Second Wind has been expended.
      Brash Strike (standard action, at_will)
        Attacks Soldier with 22 vs. 27 AC (1d20+14; rolled 8).
        Misses.
        Soldier gains Combat Advantage (until start of next turn).
      Shift (move action, at_will)
        Ragnarok gains +1 defense bonus (until end of next turn).
      +1 defense bonus expires.
    
  Round 6:
    Soldier's turn:
      HP: 92/114; Temp HP: 0; Surges: 2; Surge Value: 28
      AC: 27; Action Points: 0
      Conditions:
        Combat Advantage (until start of next turn).
      Soldier Basic Attack (standard action, at_will)
        Attacks Ragnarok with 23 vs. 32 AC (1d20+20; rolled 3).
        Misses.
    Ragnarok's turn:
      HP: 62/88; Temp HP: 0; Surges: 10; Surge Value: 24
      AC: 32; Action Points: 0
      Combat Advantage expires.
      Conditions:
        +1 defense bonus (until end of this turn).
        +2 defense bonus (until end of this turn).
        +1 defense bonus (until end of this turn).
      Shift (move action, at_will)
        Ragnarok gains +1 defense bonus (until end of next turn).
      Crushing Surge (standard action, at_will)
        Attacks Soldier with 19 vs. 27 AC (1d20+12; rolled 7).
        Misses.
        Ragnarok gains 5 temp hp (had 0; applied 5).
      +1 defense bonus expires.
      +2 defense bonus expires.
      +1 defense bonus expires.
    
  Round 7:
    Soldier's turn:
      HP: 92/114; Temp HP: 0; Surges: 2; Surge Value: 28
      AC: 27; Action Points: 0
      Soldier Basic Attack (standard action, at_will)
        Attacks Ragnarok with 27 vs. 29 AC (1d20+18; rolled 9).
        Misses.
    Ragnarok's turn:
      HP: 62/88; Temp HP: 5; Surges: 10; Surge Value: 24
      AC: 29; Action Points: 0
      Conditions:
        +1 defense bonus (until end of this turn).
      Brash Strike (standard action, at_will)
        Attacks Soldier with 17 vs. 27 AC (1d20+14; rolled 3).
        Misses.
        Soldier gains Combat Advantage (until start of next turn).
      Shift (move action, at_will)
        Ragnarok gains +1 defense bonus (until end of next turn).
      +1 defense bonus expires.
    
  Round 8:
    Soldier's turn:
      HP: 92/114; Temp HP: 0; Surges: 2; Surge Value: 28
      AC: 27; Action Points: 0
      Conditions:
        Combat Advantage (until start of next turn).
      Soldier Basic Attack (standard action, at_will)
        Attacks Ragnarok with 38 vs. 29 AC (1d20+20; rolled 18).
        Hits: 12 damage (2d6+5; rolled 5, 2).
        Ragnarok deflects 5 damage; 7 gets through (5 temp hp - 12 damage).
        Ragnarok has 55 hp remaining (62 hp - 7 damage).
    Ragnarok's turn:
      HP: 55/88; Temp HP: 0; Surges: 10; Surge Value: 24
      AC: 29; Action Points: 0
      Combat Advantage expires.
      Conditions:
        +1 defense bonus (until end of this turn).
      Brash Strike (standard action, at_will)
        Attacks Soldier with 20 vs. 27 AC (1d20+14; rolled 6).
        Misses.
        Soldier gains Combat Advantage (until start of next turn).
      Shift (move action, at_will)
        Ragnarok gains +1 defense bonus (until end of next turn).
      +1 defense bonus expires.
    
  Round 9:
    Soldier's turn:
      HP: 92/114; Temp HP: 0; Surges: 2; Surge Value: 28
      AC: 27; Action Points: 0
      Conditions:
        Combat Advantage (until start of next turn).
      Soldier Basic Attack (standard action, at_will)
        Attacks Ragnarok with 28 vs. 29 AC (1d20+20; rolled 8).
        Misses.
    Ragnarok's turn:
      HP: 55/88; Temp HP: 0; Surges: 10; Surge Value: 24
      AC: 29; Action Points: 0
      Combat Advantage expires.
      Conditions:
        +1 defense bonus (until end of this turn).
      Crushing Surge (standard action, at_will)
        Attacks Soldier with 18 vs. 27 AC (1d20+12; rolled 6).
        Misses.
        Ragnarok gains 5 temp hp (had 0; applied 5).
      Shift (move action, at_will)
        Ragnarok gains +1 defense bonus (until end of next turn).
      +1 defense bonus expires.
    
  Round 10:
    Soldier's turn:
      HP: 92/114; Temp HP: 0; Surges: 2; Surge Value: 28
      AC: 27; Action Points: 0
      Soldier Basic Attack (standard action, at_will)
        Attacks Ragnarok with 19 vs. 29 AC (1d20+18; rolled 1).
        Misses.
    Ragnarok's turn:
      HP: 55/88; Temp HP: 5; Surges: 10; Surge Value: 24
      AC: 29; Action Points: 0
      Conditions:
        +1 defense bonus (until end of this turn).
      Shift (move action, at_will)
        Ragnarok gains +1 defense bonus (until end of next turn).
      Brash Strike (standard action, at_will)
        Attacks Soldier with 26 vs. 27 AC (1d20+14; rolled 12).
        Misses.
        Soldier gains Combat Advantage (until start of next turn).
      +1 defense bonus expires.
    
  Round 11:
    Soldier's turn:
      HP: 92/114; Temp HP: 0; Surges: 2; Surge Value: 28
      AC: 27; Action Points: 0
      Conditions:
        Combat Advantage (until start of next turn).
      Soldier Basic Attack (standard action, at_will)
        Attacks Ragnarok with 36 vs. 29 AC (1d20+20; rolled 16).
        Hits: 13 damage (2d6+5; rolled 3, 5).
        Ragnarok deflects 5 damage; 8 gets through (5 temp hp - 13 damage).
        Ragnarok has 47 hp remaining (55 hp - 8 damage).
    Ragnarok's turn:
      HP: 47/88; Temp HP: 0; Surges: 10; Surge Value: 24
      AC: 29; Action Points: 0
      Combat Advantage expires.
      Conditions:
        +1 defense bonus (until end of this turn).
      Brash Strike (standard action, at_will)
        Attacks Soldier with 27 vs. 27 AC (1d20+14; rolled 13).
        Hits: 23 damage (1d10[brutal 2]+15; rolled 8).
        Soldier has 69 hp remaining (92 hp - 23 damage).
        Ragnarok gains 5 temp hp (had 0; applied 5).
        Soldier gains Combat Advantage (until start of next turn).
      Shift (move action, at_will)
        Ragnarok gains +1 defense bonus (until end of next turn).
      +1 defense bonus expires.
    
  Round 12:
    Soldier's turn:
      HP: 69/114; Temp HP: 0; Surges: 2; Surge Value: 28
      AC: 27; Action Points: 0
      Conditions:
        Combat Advantage (until start of next turn).
      Soldier Basic Attack (standard action, at_will)
        Attacks Ragnarok with 37 vs. 29 AC (1d20+20; rolled 17).
        Hits: 14 damage (2d6+5; rolled 5, 4).
        Ragnarok deflects 5 damage; 9 gets through (5 temp hp - 14 damage).
        Ragnarok has 38 hp remaining (47 hp - 9 damage).
        Ragnarok has been bloodied.
    Ragnarok's turn:
      HP: 38/88 (bloodied); Temp HP: 0; Surges: 10; Surge Value: 24
      AC: 29; Action Points: 0
      Combat Advantage expires.
      Conditions:
        +1 defense bonus (until end of this turn).
      Brash Strike (standard action, at_will)
        Attacks Soldier with 19 vs. 27 AC (1d20+14; rolled 5).
        Misses.
        Soldier gains Combat Advantage (until start of next turn).
      Shift (move action, at_will)
        Ragnarok gains +1 defense bonus (until end of next turn).
      +1 defense bonus expires.
    
  Round 13:
    Soldier's turn:
      HP: 69/114; Temp HP: 0; Surges: 2; Surge Value: 28
      AC: 27; Action Points: 0
      Conditions:
        Combat Advantage (until start of next turn).
      Soldier Basic Attack (standard action, at_will)
        Attacks Ragnarok with 36 vs. 29 AC (1d20+20; rolled 16).
        Hits: 15 damage (2d6+5; rolled 5, 5).
        Ragnarok has 23 hp remaining (38 hp - 15 damage).
    Ragnarok's turn:
      HP: 23/88 (bloodied); Temp HP: 0; Surges: 10; Surge Value: 24
      AC: 29; Action Points: 0
      Combat Advantage expires.
      Conditions:
        +1 defense bonus (until end of this turn).
      Crushing Surge (standard action, at_will)
        Attacks Soldier with 20 vs. 27 AC (1d20+12; rolled 8).
        Misses.
        Ragnarok gains 5 temp hp (had 0; applied 5).
      Shift (move action, at_will)
        Ragnarok gains +1 defense bonus (until end of next turn).
      +1 defense bonus expires.
    
  Round 14:
    Soldier's turn:
      HP: 69/114; Temp HP: 0; Surges: 2; Surge Value: 28
      AC: 27; Action Points: 0
      Soldier Basic Attack (standard action, at_will)
        Attacks Ragnarok with 20 vs. 29 AC (1d20+18; rolled 2).
        Misses.
    Ragnarok's turn:
      HP: 23/88 (bloodied); Temp HP: 5; Surges: 10; Surge Value: 24
      AC: 29; Action Points: 0
      Conditions:
        +1 defense bonus (until end of this turn).
      Brash Strike (standard action, at_will)
        Attacks Soldier with 26 vs. 27 AC (1d20+14; rolled 12).
        Misses.
        Soldier gains Combat Advantage (until start of next turn).
      Shift (move action, at_will)
        Ragnarok gains +1 defense bonus (until end of next turn).
      +1 defense bonus expires.
    
  Round 15:
    Soldier's turn:
      HP: 69/114; Temp HP: 0; Surges: 2; Surge Value: 28
      AC: 27; Action Points: 0
      Conditions:
        Combat Advantage (until start of next turn).
      Soldier Basic Attack (standard action, at_will)
        Attacks Ragnarok with 29 vs. 29 AC (1d20+20; rolled 9).
        Hits: 10 damage (2d6+5; rolled 2, 3).
        Ragnarok deflects 5 damage; 5 gets through (5 temp hp - 10 damage).
        Ragnarok has 18 hp remaining (23 hp - 5 damage).
    Ragnarok's turn:
      HP: 18/88 (bloodied); Temp HP: 0; Surges: 10; Surge Value: 24
      AC: 29; Action Points: 0
      Combat Advantage expires.
      Conditions:
        +1 defense bonus (until end of this turn).
      Shift (move action, at_will)
        Ragnarok gains +1 defense bonus (until end of next turn).
      Crushing Surge (standard action, at_will)
        Attacks Soldier with 14 vs. 27 AC (1d20+12; rolled 2).
        Misses.
        Ragnarok gains 5 temp hp (had 0; applied 5).
      +1 defense bonus expires.
    
  Round 16:
    Soldier's turn:
      HP: 69/114; Temp HP: 0; Surges: 2; Surge Value: 28
      AC: 27; Action Points: 0
      Soldier Basic Attack (standard action, at_will)
        Attacks Ragnarok with 30 vs. 29 AC (1d20+18; rolled 12).
        Hits: 13 damage (2d6+5; rolled 2, 6).
        Ragnarok deflects 5 damage; 8 gets through (5 temp hp - 13 damage).
        Ragnarok has 10 hp remaining (18 hp - 8 damage).
    Ragnarok's turn:
      HP: 10/88 (bloodied); Temp HP: 0; Surges: 10; Surge Value: 24
      AC: 29; Action Points: 0
      Conditions:
        +1 defense bonus (until end of this turn).
      Brash Strike (standard action, at_will)
        Attacks Soldier with 24 vs. 27 AC (1d20+14; rolled 10).
        Misses.
        Soldier gains Combat Advantage (until start of next turn).
      Shift (move action, at_will)
        Ragnarok gains +1 defense bonus (until end of next turn).
      +1 defense bonus expires.
    
  Round 17:
    Soldier's turn:
      HP: 69/114; Temp HP: 0; Surges: 2; Surge Value: 28
      AC: 27; Action Points: 0
      Conditions:
        Combat Advantage (until start of next turn).
      Soldier Basic Attack (standard action, at_will)
        Attacks Ragnarok with 30 vs. 29 AC (1d20+20; rolled 10).
        Hits: 10 damage (2d6+5; rolled 2, 3).
        Ragnarok has 0 hp remaining (10 hp - 10 damage).
    Ragnarok's turn:
      HP: 0/88 (bloodied); Temp HP: 0; Surges: 10; Surge Value: 24
      AC: 29; Action Points: 0
      Combat Advantage expires.
      Conditions:
        +1 defense bonus (until end of this turn).
      Ragnarok is dying (0 death saves failed).
        Rolls death saving throw and gets a 2 (1d20; rolled 2).
        Fails. 2 failures remaining before death.
      +1 defense bonus expires.
    
  Round 18:
    Soldier's turn:
      HP: 69/114; Temp HP: 0; Surges: 2; Surge Value: 28
      AC: 27; Action Points: 0
      Soldier Basic Attack (standard action, at_will)
        Attacks Ragnarok with 36 vs. 28 AC (1d20+18; rolled 18).
        Hits: 9 damage (2d6+5; rolled 1, 3).
        Ragnarok has -9 hp remaining (0 hp - 9 damage).
    Ragnarok's turn:
      HP: -9/88 (bloodied); Temp HP: 0; Surges: 10; Surge Value: 24
      AC: 28; Action Points: 0
      Ragnarok is dying (1 death saves failed).
        Rolls death saving throw and gets a 18 (1d20; rolled 18).
        Passes.
    
  Round 19:
    Soldier's turn:
      HP: 69/114; Temp HP: 0; Surges: 2; Surge Value: 28
      AC: 27; Action Points: 0
      Soldier Basic Attack (standard action, at_will)
        Attacks Ragnarok with 28 vs. 28 AC (1d20+18; rolled 10).
        Hits: 15 damage (2d6+5; rolled 5, 5).
        Ragnarok has -24 hp remaining (-9 hp - 15 damage).
    Ragnarok's turn:
      HP: -24/88 (bloodied); Temp HP: 0; Surges: 10; Surge Value: 24
      AC: 28; Action Points: 0
      Ragnarok is dying (1 death saves failed).
        Rolls death saving throw and gets a 14 (1d20; rolled 14).
        Passes.
    
  Round 20:
    Soldier's turn:
      HP: 69/114; Temp HP: 0; Surges: 2; Surge Value: 28
      AC: 27; Action Points: 0
      Soldier Basic Attack (standard action, at_will)
        Attacks Ragnarok with 21 vs. 28 AC (1d20+18; rolled 3).
        Misses.
    Ragnarok's turn:
      HP: -24/88 (bloodied); Temp HP: 0; Surges: 10; Surge Value: 24
      AC: 28; Action Points: 0
      Ragnarok is dying (1 death saves failed).
        Rolls death saving throw and gets a 19 (1d20; rolled 19).
        Passes.
    
  Round 21:
    Soldier's turn:
      HP: 69/114; Temp HP: 0; Surges: 2; Surge Value: 28
      AC: 27; Action Points: 0
      Soldier Basic Attack (standard action, at_will)
        Attacks Ragnarok with 32 vs. 28 AC (1d20+18; rolled 14).
        Hits: 16 damage (2d6+5; rolled 6, 5).
        Ragnarok has -40 hp remaining (-24 hp - 16 damage).
    Ragnarok's turn:
      HP: -40/88 (bloodied); Temp HP: 0; Surges: 10; Surge Value: 24
      AC: 28; Action Points: 0
      Ragnarok is dying (1 death saves failed).
        Rolls death saving throw and gets a 15 (1d20; rolled 15).
        Passes.
    
  Round 22:
    Soldier's turn:
      HP: 69/114; Temp HP: 0; Surges: 2; Surge Value: 28
      AC: 27; Action Points: 0
      Soldier Basic Attack (standard action, at_will)
        Attacks Ragnarok with 26 vs. 28 AC (1d20+18; rolled 8).
        Misses.
    Ragnarok's turn:
      HP: -40/88 (bloodied); Temp HP: 0; Surges: 10; Surge Value: 24
      AC: 28; Action Points: 0
      Ragnarok is dying (1 death saves failed).
        Rolls death saving throw and gets a 14 (1d20; rolled 14).
        Passes.
    
  Round 23:
    Soldier's turn:
      HP: 69/114; Temp HP: 0; Surges: 2; Surge Value: 28
      AC: 27; Action Points: 0
      Soldier Basic Attack (standard action, at_will)
        Attacks Ragnarok with 26 vs. 28 AC (1d20+18; rolled 8).
        Misses.
    Ragnarok's turn:
      HP: -40/88 (bloodied); Temp HP: 0; Surges: 10; Surge Value: 24
      AC: 28; Action Points: 0
      Ragnarok is dying (1 death saves failed).
        Rolls death saving throw and gets a 16 (1d20; rolled 16).
        Passes.
    
  Round 24:
    Soldier's turn:
      HP: 69/114; Temp HP: 0; Surges: 2; Surge Value: 28
      AC: 27; Action Points: 0
      Soldier Basic Attack (standard action, at_will)
        Attacks Ragnarok with 38 vs. 28 AC (1d20+18; rolled 20).
        Crits: 17 damage (2d6[max]+5; rolled max).
        Ragnarok has -57 hp remaining (-40 hp - 17 damage).
    Ragnarok has died!
    
  Villains win!
```
[/sblock]
[sblock=Example of 3 fight(s) survived (0.1% chance)

```
FIGHT #1: Level 9 Ragnarok VS. Level 12 Soldier
  Roll initiative!
    Ragnarok rolls 13 initiative (1d20+5; rolled 8).
    Soldier rolls 24 initiative (1d20+12; rolled 12).
    Initiative order: 
      Soldier
      Ragnarok
  
  Round 1:
    Soldier's turn:
      HP: 123/123; Temp HP: 0; Surges: 2; Surge Value: 30
      AC: 28; Action Points: 0
      Soldier Basic Attack (standard action, at_will)
        Attacks Ragnarok with 25 vs. 27 AC (1d20+19; rolled 6).
        Misses.
    Ragnarok's turn:
      HP: 88/88; Temp HP: 0; Surges: 14; Surge Value: 24
      AC: 27; Action Points: 1
      Crushing Blow (standard action, encounter)
        Attacks Soldier with 13 vs. 28 AC (1d20+12; rolled 1).
        Misses.
        Crushing Blow has been expended.
      Shift (move action, at_will)
        Ragnarok gains +1 defense bonus (until end of next turn).
      Rain Of Steel (minor action, daily)
        Ragnarok gains Rain of Steel (stance).
        Rain Of Steel has been expended.
      Spend Action Point (free action, encounter)
        Ragnarok spends an action point (0 remaining).
        Ragnarok gains a standard action.
        Spend Action Point has been expended.
      Griffons Wrath (standard action, encounter)
        Attacks Soldier with 22 vs. 28 AC (1d20+12; rolled 10).
        Misses.
        Griffons Wrath has been expended.
    
  Round 2:
    Soldier's turn:
      HP: 123/123; Temp HP: 0; Surges: 2; Surge Value: 30
      AC: 28; Action Points: 0
      Rain of Steel:
        Soldier takes 10 damage (1d10[brutal 2]; rolled 10).
        Soldier has 113 hp remaining (123 hp - 10 damage).
      Soldier Encounter Attack (standard action, encounter)
        Attacks Ragnarok with 36 vs. 28 AC (1d20+19; rolled 17).
        Hits: 25 damage (4d8+5; rolled 1, 4, 8, 7).
        Ragnarok reacts with Unbreakable (immediate reaction, encounter):
          Damage is reduced to 15 hp (25 hp - 10 hp).
          Unbreakable has been expended.
        Ragnarok has 73 hp remaining (88 hp - 15 damage).
        Soldier Encounter Attack has been expended.
    Ragnarok's turn:
      HP: 73/88; Temp HP: 0; Surges: 14; Surge Value: 24
      AC: 28; Action Points: 0
      Conditions:
        +1 defense bonus (until end of this turn).
        Rain of Steel (stance).
      Crushing Surge (standard action, at_will)
        Attacks Soldier with 13 vs. 28 AC (1d20+12; rolled 1).
        Misses.
        Ragnarok gains 5 temp hp (had 0; applied 5).
      Shift (move action, at_will)
        Ragnarok gains +1 defense bonus (until end of next turn).
      +1 defense bonus expires.
    
  Round 3:
    Soldier's turn:
      HP: 113/123; Temp HP: 0; Surges: 2; Surge Value: 30
      AC: 28; Action Points: 0
      Rain of Steel:
        Soldier takes 5 damage (1d10[brutal 2]; rolled 5).
        Soldier has 108 hp remaining (113 hp - 5 damage).
      Soldier Basic Attack (standard action, at_will)
        Attacks Ragnarok with 32 vs. 28 AC (1d20+19; rolled 13).
        Hits: 8 damage (2d6+5; rolled 1, 2).
        Ragnarok deflects 5 damage; 3 gets through (5 temp hp - 8 damage).
        Ragnarok has 70 hp remaining (73 hp - 3 damage).
        Ragnarok reacts with Strikebacks Power (immediate reaction, encounter):
          Attacks Soldier with 24 vs. 28 AC (1d20+12; rolled 12).
          Misses.
          Strikebacks Power has been expended.
    Ragnarok's turn:
      HP: 70/88; Temp HP: 0; Surges: 14; Surge Value: 24
      AC: 28; Action Points: 0
      Conditions:
        Rain of Steel (stance).
        +1 defense bonus (until end of this turn).
      Crushing Surge (standard action, at_will)
        Attacks Soldier with 25 vs. 28 AC (1d20+12; rolled 13).
        Misses.
        Ragnarok gains 5 temp hp (had 0; applied 5).
      Shift (move action, at_will)
        Ragnarok gains +1 defense bonus (until end of next turn).
      +1 defense bonus expires.
    
  Round 4:
    Soldier's turn:
      HP: 108/123; Temp HP: 0; Surges: 2; Surge Value: 30
      AC: 28; Action Points: 0
      Rain of Steel:
        Soldier takes 4 damage (1d10[brutal 2]; rolled 4).
        Soldier has 104 hp remaining (108 hp - 4 damage).
      Soldier Basic Attack (standard action, at_will)
        Attacks Ragnarok with 36 vs. 28 AC (1d20+19; rolled 17).
        Hits: 11 damage (2d6+5; rolled 2, 4).
        Ragnarok deflects 5 damage; 6 gets through (5 temp hp - 11 damage).
        Ragnarok has 64 hp remaining (70 hp - 6 damage).
    Ragnarok's turn:
      HP: 64/88; Temp HP: 0; Surges: 14; Surge Value: 24
      AC: 28; Action Points: 0
      Conditions:
        Rain of Steel (stance).
        +1 defense bonus (until end of this turn).
      Shift (move action, at_will)
        Ragnarok gains +1 defense bonus (until end of next turn).
      Knee Breaker (standard action, daily)
        Attacks Soldier with 19 vs. 28 AC (1d20+12; rolled 7).
        Misses: 14 damage (half of 2d10[brutal 2]+15; rolled 4, 9).
        Soldier has 90 hp remaining (104 hp - 14 damage).
        Ragnarok gains 5 temp hp (had 0; applied 5).
        Knee Breaker has been expended.
      +1 defense bonus expires.
    
  Round 5:
    Soldier's turn:
      HP: 90/123; Temp HP: 0; Surges: 2; Surge Value: 30
      AC: 28; Action Points: 0
      Rain of Steel:
        Soldier takes 6 damage (1d10[brutal 2]; rolled 6).
        Soldier has 84 hp remaining (90 hp - 6 damage).
      Soldier Basic Attack (standard action, at_will)
        Attacks Ragnarok with 30 vs. 28 AC (1d20+19; rolled 11).
        Hits: 11 damage (2d6+5; rolled 5, 1).
        Ragnarok deflects 5 damage; 6 gets through (5 temp hp - 11 damage).
        Ragnarok has 58 hp remaining (64 hp - 6 damage).
    Ragnarok's turn:
      HP: 58/88; Temp HP: 0; Surges: 14; Surge Value: 24
      AC: 28; Action Points: 0
      Conditions:
        Rain of Steel (stance).
        +1 defense bonus (until end of this turn).
      Shift (move action, at_will)
        Ragnarok gains +1 defense bonus (until end of next turn).
      Brash Strike (standard action, at_will)
        Attacks Soldier with 22 vs. 28 AC (1d20+14; rolled 8).
        Misses.
        Soldier gains Combat Advantage (until start of next turn).
      +1 defense bonus expires.
    
  Round 6:
    Soldier's turn:
      HP: 84/123; Temp HP: 0; Surges: 2; Surge Value: 30
      AC: 28; Action Points: 0
      Rain of Steel:
        Soldier takes 6 damage (1d10[brutal 2]; rolled 6).
        Soldier has 78 hp remaining (84 hp - 6 damage).
      Conditions:
        Combat Advantage (until start of next turn).
      Soldier Basic Attack (standard action, at_will)
        Attacks Ragnarok with 41 vs. 28 AC (1d20+21; rolled 20).
        Crits: 17 damage (2d6[max]+5; rolled max).
        Ragnarok has 41 hp remaining (58 hp - 17 damage).
        Ragnarok has been bloodied.
    Ragnarok's turn:
      HP: 41/88 (bloodied); Temp HP: 0; Surges: 14; Surge Value: 24
      AC: 28; Action Points: 0
      Combat Advantage expires.
      Conditions:
        Rain of Steel (stance).
        +1 defense bonus (until end of this turn).
      Second Wind (minor action, encounter)
        Ragnarok gains +1 defense bonus (until end of next turn).
        Ragnarok spends a healing surge (13 remaining).
        Ragnarok heals 24 hp (41 hp -> 65 hp; 0 hp wasted).
        Ragnarok gains +2 defense bonus (until end of next turn).
        Second Wind has been expended.
      Crushing Surge (standard action, at_will)
        Attacks Soldier with 29 vs. 28 AC (1d20+12; rolled 17).
        Hits: 14 damage (1d10[brutal 2]+10; rolled 4).
        Soldier has 64 hp remaining (78 hp - 14 damage).
        Ragnarok gains 12 temp hp (had 0; applied 12).
      Shift (move action, at_will)
        Ragnarok gains +1 defense bonus (until end of next turn).
      +1 defense bonus expires.
    
  Round 7:
    Soldier's turn:
      HP: 64/123; Temp HP: 0; Surges: 2; Surge Value: 30
      AC: 28; Action Points: 0
      Rain of Steel:
        Soldier takes 7 damage (1d10[brutal 2]; rolled 7).
        Soldier has 57 hp remaining (64 hp - 7 damage).
        Soldier has been bloodied.
        Ragnarok uses Jackal Strike (free action, daily):
          Attacks Soldier with 23 vs. 28 AC (1d20+12; rolled 11).
          Misses: Not expended.
      Soldier Basic Attack (standard action, at_will)
        Attacks Ragnarok with 39 vs. 31 AC (1d20+19; rolled 20).
        Crits: 17 damage (2d6[max]+5; rolled max).
        Ragnarok deflects 12 damage; 5 gets through (12 temp hp - 17 damage).
        Ragnarok has 60 hp remaining (65 hp - 5 damage).
    Ragnarok's turn:
      HP: 60/88; Temp HP: 0; Surges: 13; Surge Value: 24
      AC: 31; Action Points: 0
      Conditions:
        Rain of Steel (stance).
        +1 defense bonus (until end of this turn).
        +2 defense bonus (until end of this turn).
        +1 defense bonus (until end of this turn).
      Distracting Spate (standard action, encounter)
        Attacks Soldier with 18 vs. 28 AC (1d20+12; rolled 6).
        Misses.
        Distracting Spate has been expended.
      Shift (move action, at_will)
        Ragnarok gains +1 defense bonus (until end of next turn).
      +1 defense bonus expires.
      +2 defense bonus expires.
      +1 defense bonus expires.
    
  Round 8:
    Soldier's turn:
      HP: 57/123 (bloodied); Temp HP: 0; Surges: 2; Surge Value: 30
      AC: 28; Action Points: 0
      Rain of Steel:
        Soldier takes 6 damage (1d10[brutal 2]; rolled 1, 6).
        Soldier has 51 hp remaining (57 hp - 6 damage).
      Soldier Basic Attack (standard action, at_will)
        Attacks Ragnarok with 25 vs. 28 AC (1d20+19; rolled 6).
        Misses.
    Ragnarok's turn:
      HP: 60/88; Temp HP: 0; Surges: 13; Surge Value: 24
      AC: 28; Action Points: 0
      Conditions:
        Rain of Steel (stance).
        +1 defense bonus (until end of this turn).
      Crushing Surge (standard action, at_will)
        Attacks Soldier with 21 vs. 28 AC (1d20+12; rolled 9).
        Misses.
        Ragnarok gains 5 temp hp (had 0; applied 5).
      Shift (move action, at_will)
        Ragnarok gains +1 defense bonus (until end of next turn).
      +1 defense bonus expires.
    
  Round 9:
    Soldier's turn:
      HP: 51/123 (bloodied); Temp HP: 0; Surges: 2; Surge Value: 30
      AC: 28; Action Points: 0
      Rain of Steel:
        Soldier takes 8 damage (1d10[brutal 2]; rolled 8).
        Soldier has 43 hp remaining (51 hp - 8 damage).
      Soldier Basic Attack (standard action, at_will)
        Attacks Ragnarok with 35 vs. 28 AC (1d20+19; rolled 16).
        Hits: 11 damage (2d6+5; rolled 2, 4).
        Ragnarok deflects 5 damage; 6 gets through (5 temp hp - 11 damage).
        Ragnarok has 54 hp remaining (60 hp - 6 damage).
    Ragnarok's turn:
      HP: 54/88; Temp HP: 0; Surges: 13; Surge Value: 24
      AC: 28; Action Points: 0
      Conditions:
        Rain of Steel (stance).
        +1 defense bonus (until end of this turn).
      Brash Strike (standard action, at_will)
        Attacks Soldier with 29 vs. 28 AC (1d20+14; rolled 15).
        Hits: 18 damage (1d10[brutal 2]+15; rolled 3).
        Soldier has 25 hp remaining (43 hp - 18 damage).
        Ragnarok gains 5 temp hp (had 0; applied 5).
        Soldier gains Combat Advantage (until start of next turn).
      Shift (move action, at_will)
        Ragnarok gains +1 defense bonus (until end of next turn).
      +1 defense bonus expires.
    
  Round 10:
    Soldier's turn:
      HP: 25/123 (bloodied); Temp HP: 0; Surges: 2; Surge Value: 30
      AC: 28; Action Points: 0
      Rain of Steel:
        Soldier takes 7 damage (1d10[brutal 2]; rolled 1, 7).
        Soldier has 18 hp remaining (25 hp - 7 damage).
      Conditions:
        Combat Advantage (until start of next turn).
      Soldier Basic Attack (standard action, at_will)
        Attacks Ragnarok with 31 vs. 28 AC (1d20+21; rolled 10).
        Hits: 12 damage (2d6+5; rolled 3, 4).
        Ragnarok deflects 5 damage; 7 gets through (5 temp hp - 12 damage).
        Ragnarok has 47 hp remaining (54 hp - 7 damage).
    Ragnarok's turn:
      HP: 47/88; Temp HP: 0; Surges: 13; Surge Value: 24
      AC: 28; Action Points: 0
      Combat Advantage expires.
      Conditions:
        Rain of Steel (stance).
        +1 defense bonus (until end of this turn).
      Brash Strike (standard action, at_will)
        Attacks Soldier with 17 vs. 28 AC (1d20+14; rolled 3).
        Misses.
        Soldier gains Combat Advantage (until start of next turn).
      Shift (move action, at_will)
        Ragnarok gains +1 defense bonus (until end of next turn).
      +1 defense bonus expires.
    
  Round 11:
    Soldier's turn:
      HP: 18/123 (bloodied); Temp HP: 0; Surges: 2; Surge Value: 30
      AC: 28; Action Points: 0
      Rain of Steel:
        Soldier takes 8 damage (1d10[brutal 2]; rolled 8).
        Soldier has 10 hp remaining (18 hp - 8 damage).
      Conditions:
        Combat Advantage (until start of next turn).
      Soldier Basic Attack (standard action, at_will)
        Attacks Ragnarok with 39 vs. 28 AC (1d20+21; rolled 18).
        Hits: 11 damage (2d6+5; rolled 5, 1).
        Ragnarok has 36 hp remaining (47 hp - 11 damage).
        Ragnarok has been bloodied.
    Ragnarok's turn:
      HP: 36/88 (bloodied); Temp HP: 0; Surges: 13; Surge Value: 24
      AC: 28; Action Points: 0
      Combat Advantage expires.
      Conditions:
        Rain of Steel (stance).
        +1 defense bonus (until end of this turn).
      Brash Strike (standard action, at_will)
        Attacks Soldier with 19 vs. 28 AC (1d20+14; rolled 5).
        Misses.
        Soldier gains Combat Advantage (until start of next turn).
      Shift (move action, at_will)
        Ragnarok gains +1 defense bonus (until end of next turn).
      Boundless Endurance (minor action, daily)
        Ragnarok gains regen 7 hp when bloodied (stance).
        Rain of Steel expires.
        Boundless Endurance has been expended.
      +1 defense bonus expires.
    
  Round 12:
    Soldier's turn:
      HP: 10/123 (bloodied); Temp HP: 0; Surges: 2; Surge Value: 30
      AC: 28; Action Points: 0
      Conditions:
        Combat Advantage (until start of next turn).
      Soldier Basic Attack (standard action, at_will)
        Attacks Ragnarok with 29 vs. 28 AC (1d20+21; rolled 8).
        Hits: 14 damage (2d6+5; rolled 3, 6).
        Ragnarok has 22 hp remaining (36 hp - 14 damage).
    Ragnarok's turn:
      HP: 22/88 (bloodied); Temp HP: 0; Surges: 13; Surge Value: 24
      AC: 28; Action Points: 0
      Combat Advantage expires.
      Conditions:
        +1 defense bonus (until end of this turn).
        regen 7 hp when bloodied (stance).
      Ragnarok heals 7 hp (22 hp -> 29 hp; 0 hp wasted).
      Shift (move action, at_will)
        Ragnarok gains +1 defense bonus (until end of next turn).
      Brash Strike (standard action, at_will)
        Attacks Soldier with 15 vs. 28 AC (1d20+14; rolled 1).
        Misses.
        Soldier gains Combat Advantage (until start of next turn).
      +1 defense bonus expires.
    
  Round 13:
    Soldier's turn:
      HP: 10/123 (bloodied); Temp HP: 0; Surges: 2; Surge Value: 30
      AC: 28; Action Points: 0
      Conditions:
        Combat Advantage (until start of next turn).
      Soldier Basic Attack (standard action, at_will)
        Attacks Ragnarok with 24 vs. 28 AC (1d20+21; rolled 3).
        Misses.
    Ragnarok's turn:
      HP: 29/88 (bloodied); Temp HP: 0; Surges: 13; Surge Value: 24
      AC: 28; Action Points: 0
      Combat Advantage expires.
      Conditions:
        regen 7 hp when bloodied (stance).
        +1 defense bonus (until end of this turn).
      Ragnarok heals 7 hp (29 hp -> 36 hp; 0 hp wasted).
      Crushing Surge (standard action, at_will)
        Attacks Soldier with 27 vs. 28 AC (1d20+12; rolled 15).
        Misses.
        Ragnarok gains 5 temp hp (had 0; applied 5).
      Shift (move action, at_will)
        Ragnarok gains +1 defense bonus (until end of next turn).
      +1 defense bonus expires.
    
  Round 14:
    Soldier's turn:
      HP: 10/123 (bloodied); Temp HP: 0; Surges: 2; Surge Value: 30
      AC: 28; Action Points: 0
      Soldier Basic Attack (standard action, at_will)
        Attacks Ragnarok with 22 vs. 28 AC (1d20+19; rolled 3).
        Misses.
    Ragnarok's turn:
      HP: 36/88 (bloodied); Temp HP: 5; Surges: 13; Surge Value: 24
      AC: 28; Action Points: 0
      Conditions:
        regen 7 hp when bloodied (stance).
        +1 defense bonus (until end of this turn).
      Ragnarok heals 7 hp (36 hp -> 43 hp; 0 hp wasted).
      Brash Strike (standard action, at_will)
        Attacks Soldier with 30 vs. 28 AC (1d20+14; rolled 16).
        Hits: 25 damage (1d10[brutal 2]+15; rolled 10).
        Soldier has -15 hp remaining (10 hp - 25 damage).
        Ragnarok gains 0 temp hp (had 5; applied 5).
        Soldier gains Combat Advantage (until start of next turn).
      +1 defense bonus expires.
    Soldier has died!
    
  Heroes win!
  Ragnarok takes a short rest.
    Ragnarok has 43 hp; wants at least 76 hp (maximum is 88 hp).
      Ragnarok spends a healing surge (12 remaining).
      Ragnarok heals 24 hp (43 hp -> 67 hp; 0 hp wasted).
      Ragnarok spends a healing surge (11 remaining).
      Ragnarok heals 24 hp (67 hp -> 88 hp; 3 hp wasted).
    Temporary hit points expire.
    Powers recharge:
      Distracting Spate recharges.
      Crushing Blow recharges.
      Unbreakable recharges.
      Griffons Wrath recharges.
      Spend Action Point recharges.
      Second Wind recharges.
      Strikebacks Power recharges.
    Conditions expire:
      Regen 7 hp when bloodied expires.
  
FIGHT #2: Level 9 Ragnarok VS. Level 9 Soldier
  Roll initiative!
    Ragnarok rolls 11 initiative (1d20+5; rolled 6).
    Soldier rolls 22 initiative (1d20+9; rolled 13).
    Initiative order: 
      Soldier
      Ragnarok
  
  Round 1:
    Soldier's turn:
      HP: 97/97; Temp HP: 0; Surges: 1; Surge Value: 24
      AC: 25; Action Points: 0
      Soldier Encounter Attack (standard action, encounter)
        Attacks Ragnarok with 20 vs. 27 AC (1d20+16; rolled 4).
        Misses.
        Soldier Encounter Attack has been expended.
    Ragnarok's turn:
      HP: 88/88; Temp HP: 0; Surges: 11; Surge Value: 24
      AC: 27; Action Points: 0
      Shift (move action, at_will)
        Ragnarok gains +1 defense bonus (until end of next turn).
      Crushing Blow (standard action, encounter)
        Attacks Soldier with 18 vs. 25 AC (1d20+12; rolled 6).
        Misses.
        Crushing Blow has been expended.
    
  Round 2:
    Soldier's turn:
      HP: 97/97; Temp HP: 0; Surges: 1; Surge Value: 24
      AC: 25; Action Points: 0
      Soldier Basic Attack (standard action, at_will)
        Attacks Ragnarok with 28 vs. 28 AC (1d20+16; rolled 12).
        Hits: 9 damage (2d6+5; rolled 3, 1).
        Ragnarok has 79 hp remaining (88 hp - 9 damage).
        Ragnarok reacts with Strikebacks Power (immediate reaction, encounter):
          Attacks Soldier with 30 vs. 25 AC (1d20+12; rolled 18).
          Hits: 14 damage (1d10[brutal 2]+10; rolled 4).
          Soldier has 83 hp remaining (97 hp - 14 damage).
          Ragnarok gains 5 temp hp (had 0; applied 5).
          Strikebacks Power has been expended.
    Ragnarok's turn:
      HP: 79/88; Temp HP: 5; Surges: 11; Surge Value: 24
      AC: 28; Action Points: 0
      Conditions:
        +1 defense bonus (until end of this turn).
      Shift (move action, at_will)
        Ragnarok gains +1 defense bonus (until end of next turn).
      Distracting Spate (standard action, encounter)
        Attacks Soldier with 26 vs. 25 AC (1d20+12; rolled 14).
        Hits: 21 damage (2d10[brutal 2]+10; rolled 1, 5, 6).
        Soldier has 62 hp remaining (83 hp - 21 damage).
        Ragnarok gains 0 temp hp (had 5; applied 5).
        Ragnarok gains Combat Advantage (until end of next turn).
        Distracting Spate has been expended.
      +1 defense bonus expires.
    
  Round 3:
    Soldier's turn:
      HP: 62/97; Temp HP: 0; Surges: 1; Surge Value: 24
      AC: 25; Action Points: 0
      Soldier Basic Attack (standard action, at_will)
        Attacks Ragnarok with 17 vs. 28 AC (1d20+16; rolled 1).
        Misses.
    Ragnarok's turn:
      HP: 79/88; Temp HP: 5; Surges: 11; Surge Value: 24
      AC: 28; Action Points: 0
      Conditions:
        +1 defense bonus (until end of this turn).
        Combat Advantage (until end of this turn).
      Shift (move action, at_will)
        Ragnarok gains +1 defense bonus (until end of next turn).
      Griffons Wrath (standard action, encounter)
        Attacks Soldier with 15 vs. 25 AC (1d20+14; rolled 1).
        Misses.
        Griffons Wrath has been expended.
      +1 defense bonus expires.
      Combat Advantage expires.
    
  Round 4:
    Soldier's turn:
      HP: 62/97; Temp HP: 0; Surges: 1; Surge Value: 24
      AC: 25; Action Points: 0
      Soldier Basic Attack (standard action, at_will)
        Attacks Ragnarok with 19 vs. 28 AC (1d20+16; rolled 3).
        Misses.
    Ragnarok's turn:
      HP: 79/88; Temp HP: 5; Surges: 11; Surge Value: 24
      AC: 28; Action Points: 0
      Conditions:
        +1 defense bonus (until end of this turn).
      Shift (move action, at_will)
        Ragnarok gains +1 defense bonus (until end of next turn).
      Brash Strike (standard action, at_will)
        Attacks Soldier with 32 vs. 25 AC (1d20+14; rolled 18).
        Hits: 23 damage (1d10[brutal 2]+15; rolled 2, 8).
        Soldier has 39 hp remaining (62 hp - 23 damage).
        Soldier has been bloodied.
        Ragnarok uses Jackal Strike (free action, daily):
          Attacks Soldier with 15 vs. 25 AC (1d20+12; rolled 3).
          Misses: Not expended.
        Ragnarok gains 0 temp hp (had 5; applied 5).
        Soldier gains Combat Advantage (until start of next turn).
      +1 defense bonus expires.
    
  Round 5:
    Soldier's turn:
      HP: 39/97 (bloodied); Temp HP: 0; Surges: 1; Surge Value: 24
      AC: 25; Action Points: 0
      Conditions:
        Combat Advantage (until start of next turn).
      Soldier Basic Attack (standard action, at_will)
        Attacks Ragnarok with 32 vs. 28 AC (1d20+18; rolled 14).
        Hits: 15 damage (2d6+5; rolled 5, 5).
        Ragnarok reacts with Unbreakable (immediate reaction, encounter):
          Damage is reduced to 5 hp (15 hp - 10 hp).
          Unbreakable has been expended.
        Ragnarok deflects 5 damage; 0 gets through (5 temp hp - 5 damage).
        Ragnarok has 79 hp remaining (79 hp - 0 damage).
    Ragnarok's turn:
      HP: 79/88; Temp HP: 0; Surges: 11; Surge Value: 24
      AC: 28; Action Points: 0
      Combat Advantage expires.
      Conditions:
        +1 defense bonus (until end of this turn).
      Brash Strike (standard action, at_will)
        Attacks Soldier with 18 vs. 25 AC (1d20+14; rolled 4).
        Misses.
        Soldier gains Combat Advantage (until start of next turn).
      Shift (move action, at_will)
        Ragnarok gains +1 defense bonus (until end of next turn).
      +1 defense bonus expires.
    
  Round 6:
    Soldier's turn:
      HP: 39/97 (bloodied); Temp HP: 0; Surges: 1; Surge Value: 24
      AC: 25; Action Points: 0
      Conditions:
        Combat Advantage (until start of next turn).
      Soldier Basic Attack (standard action, at_will)
        Attacks Ragnarok with 23 vs. 28 AC (1d20+18; rolled 5).
        Misses.
    Ragnarok's turn:
      HP: 79/88; Temp HP: 0; Surges: 11; Surge Value: 24
      AC: 28; Action Points: 0
      Combat Advantage expires.
      Conditions:
        +1 defense bonus (until end of this turn).
      Brash Strike (standard action, at_will)
        Attacks Soldier with 15 vs. 25 AC (1d20+14; rolled 1).
        Misses.
        Soldier gains Combat Advantage (until start of next turn).
      Shift (move action, at_will)
        Ragnarok gains +1 defense bonus (until end of next turn).
      +1 defense bonus expires.
    
  Round 7:
    Soldier's turn:
      HP: 39/97 (bloodied); Temp HP: 0; Surges: 1; Surge Value: 24
      AC: 25; Action Points: 0
      Conditions:
        Combat Advantage (until start of next turn).
      Soldier Basic Attack (standard action, at_will)
        Attacks Ragnarok with 19 vs. 28 AC (1d20+18; rolled 1).
        Misses.
    Ragnarok's turn:
      HP: 79/88; Temp HP: 0; Surges: 11; Surge Value: 24
      AC: 28; Action Points: 0
      Combat Advantage expires.
      Conditions:
        +1 defense bonus (until end of this turn).
      Shift (move action, at_will)
        Ragnarok gains +1 defense bonus (until end of next turn).
      Brash Strike (standard action, at_will)
        Attacks Soldier with 32 vs. 25 AC (1d20+14; rolled 18).
        Hits: 20 damage (1d10[brutal 2]+15; rolled 5).
        Soldier has 19 hp remaining (39 hp - 20 damage).
        Ragnarok gains 5 temp hp (had 0; applied 5).
        Soldier gains Combat Advantage (until start of next turn).
      +1 defense bonus expires.
    
  Round 8:
    Soldier's turn:
      HP: 19/97 (bloodied); Temp HP: 0; Surges: 1; Surge Value: 24
      AC: 25; Action Points: 0
      Conditions:
        Combat Advantage (until start of next turn).
      Soldier Basic Attack (standard action, at_will)
        Attacks Ragnarok with 20 vs. 28 AC (1d20+18; rolled 2).
        Misses.
    Ragnarok's turn:
      HP: 79/88; Temp HP: 5; Surges: 11; Surge Value: 24
      AC: 28; Action Points: 0
      Combat Advantage expires.
      Conditions:
        +1 defense bonus (until end of this turn).
      Brash Strike (standard action, at_will)
        Attacks Soldier with 15 vs. 25 AC (1d20+14; rolled 1).
        Misses.
        Soldier gains Combat Advantage (until start of next turn).
      Shift (move action, at_will)
        Ragnarok gains +1 defense bonus (until end of next turn).
      +1 defense bonus expires.
    
  Round 9:
    Soldier's turn:
      HP: 19/97 (bloodied); Temp HP: 0; Surges: 1; Surge Value: 24
      AC: 25; Action Points: 0
      Conditions:
        Combat Advantage (until start of next turn).
      Soldier Basic Attack (standard action, at_will)
        Attacks Ragnarok with 23 vs. 28 AC (1d20+18; rolled 5).
        Misses.
    Ragnarok's turn:
      HP: 79/88; Temp HP: 5; Surges: 11; Surge Value: 24
      AC: 28; Action Points: 0
      Combat Advantage expires.
      Conditions:
        +1 defense bonus (until end of this turn).
      Brash Strike (standard action, at_will)
        Attacks Soldier with 29 vs. 25 AC (1d20+14; rolled 15).
        Hits: 20 damage (1d10[brutal 2]+15; rolled 1, 1, 5).
        Soldier has -1 hp remaining (19 hp - 20 damage).
        Ragnarok gains 0 temp hp (had 5; applied 5).
        Soldier gains Combat Advantage (until start of next turn).
      +1 defense bonus expires.
    Soldier has died!
    
  Heroes win!
  Ragnarok takes a short rest.
    Ragnarok has 79 hp; wants at least 76 hp (maximum is 88 hp).
    Temporary hit points expire.
    Powers recharge:
      Distracting Spate recharges.
      Crushing Blow recharges.
      Unbreakable recharges.
      Griffons Wrath recharges.
      Strikebacks Power recharges.
    Milestone:
      Ragnarok gains an action point.
      Meliorating Layered Plate Armor +2: enhancement increases to +3.
  
FIGHT #3: Level 9 Ragnarok VS. Level 11 Soldier
  Roll initiative!
    Ragnarok rolls 25 initiative (1d20+5; rolled 20).
    Soldier rolls 13 initiative (1d20+11; rolled 2).
    Initiative order: 
      Ragnarok
      Soldier
  
  Round 1:
    Ragnarok's turn:
      HP: 79/88; Temp HP: 0; Surges: 11; Surge Value: 24
      AC: 28; Action Points: 1
      Crushing Blow (standard action, encounter)
        Attacks Soldier with 14 vs. 27 AC (1d20+12; rolled 2).
        Misses.
        Crushing Blow has been expended.
      Shift (move action, at_will)
        Ragnarok gains +1 defense bonus (until end of next turn).
      Spend Action Point (free action, encounter)
        Ragnarok spends an action point (0 remaining).
        Ragnarok gains a standard action.
        Spend Action Point has been expended.
      Crushing Surge (standard action, at_will)
        Attacks Soldier with 20 vs. 27 AC (1d20+12; rolled 8).
        Misses.
        Ragnarok gains 5 temp hp (had 0; applied 5).
    Soldier's turn:
      HP: 114/114; Temp HP: 0; Surges: 2; Surge Value: 28
      AC: 27; Action Points: 0
      Soldier Encounter Attack (standard action, encounter)
        Attacks Ragnarok with 33 vs. 29 AC (1d20+18; rolled 15).
        Hits: 20 damage (4d8+5; rolled 4, 5, 3, 3).
        Ragnarok reacts with Unbreakable (immediate reaction, encounter):
          Damage is reduced to 10 hp (20 hp - 10 hp).
          Unbreakable has been expended.
        Ragnarok deflects 5 damage; 5 gets through (5 temp hp - 10 damage).
        Ragnarok has 74 hp remaining (79 hp - 5 damage).
        Soldier Encounter Attack has been expended.
    
  Round 2:
    Ragnarok's turn:
      HP: 74/88; Temp HP: 0; Surges: 11; Surge Value: 24
      AC: 29; Action Points: 0
      Conditions:
        +1 defense bonus (until end of this turn).
      Crushing Surge (standard action, at_will)
        Attacks Soldier with 31 vs. 27 AC (1d20+12; rolled 19).
        Hits: 20 damage (1d10[brutal 2]+10; rolled 10).
        Soldier has 94 hp remaining (114 hp - 20 damage).
        Ragnarok gains 12 temp hp (had 0; applied 12).
      Shift (move action, at_will)
        Ragnarok gains +1 defense bonus (until end of next turn).
      +1 defense bonus expires.
    Soldier's turn:
      HP: 94/114; Temp HP: 0; Surges: 2; Surge Value: 28
      AC: 27; Action Points: 0
      Soldier Basic Attack (standard action, at_will)
        Attacks Ragnarok with 22 vs. 29 AC (1d20+18; rolled 4).
        Misses.
    
  Round 3:
    Ragnarok's turn:
      HP: 74/88; Temp HP: 12; Surges: 11; Surge Value: 24
      AC: 29; Action Points: 0
      Conditions:
        +1 defense bonus (until end of this turn).
      Shift (move action, at_will)
        Ragnarok gains +1 defense bonus (until end of next turn).
      Griffons Wrath (standard action, encounter)
        Attacks Soldier with 30 vs. 27 AC (1d20+12; rolled 18).
        Hits: 27 damage (2d10[brutal 2]+10; rolled 2, 7, 10).
        Soldier has 67 hp remaining (94 hp - 27 damage).
        Ragnarok gains 0 temp hp (had 12; applied 5).
        Soldier gains -2 AC penalty (until end of Ragnarok's next turn).
        Griffons Wrath has been expended.
      +1 defense bonus expires.
    Soldier's turn:
      HP: 67/114; Temp HP: 0; Surges: 2; Surge Value: 28
      AC: 25; Action Points: 0
      Conditions:
        -2 AC penalty (until end of Ragnarok's next turn).
      Soldier Basic Attack (standard action, at_will)
        Attacks Ragnarok with 26 vs. 29 AC (1d20+18; rolled 8).
        Misses.
    
  Round 4:
    Ragnarok's turn:
      HP: 74/88; Temp HP: 12; Surges: 11; Surge Value: 24
      AC: 29; Action Points: 0
      Conditions:
        +1 defense bonus (until end of this turn).
      Distracting Spate (standard action, encounter)
        Attacks Soldier with 31 vs. 25 AC (1d20+12; rolled 19).
        Hits: 22 damage (2d10[brutal 2]+10; rolled 5, 7).
        Soldier has 45 hp remaining (67 hp - 22 damage).
        Soldier has been bloodied.
        Ragnarok uses Jackal Strike (free action, daily):
          Attacks Soldier with 19 vs. 25 AC (1d20+12; rolled 7).
          Misses: Not expended.
        Ragnarok gains 0 temp hp (had 12; applied 5).
        Ragnarok gains Combat Advantage (until end of next turn).
        Distracting Spate has been expended.
      Shift (move action, at_will)
        Ragnarok gains +1 defense bonus (until end of next turn).
      +1 defense bonus expires.
      -2 AC penalty expires.
    Soldier's turn:
      HP: 45/114 (bloodied); Temp HP: 0; Surges: 2; Surge Value: 28
      AC: 27; Action Points: 0
      Soldier Basic Attack (standard action, at_will)
        Attacks Ragnarok with 29 vs. 29 AC (1d20+18; rolled 11).
        Hits: 12 damage (2d6+5; rolled 4, 3).
        Ragnarok deflects 12 damage; 0 gets through (12 temp hp - 12 damage).
        Ragnarok has 74 hp remaining (74 hp - 0 damage).
        Ragnarok reacts with Strikebacks Power (immediate reaction, encounter):
          Attacks Soldier with 32 vs. 27 AC (1d20+14; rolled 18).
          Hits: 16 damage (1d10[brutal 2]+10; rolled 6).
          Soldier has 29 hp remaining (45 hp - 16 damage).
          Ragnarok gains 5 temp hp (had 0; applied 5).
          Strikebacks Power has been expended.
    
  Round 5:
    Ragnarok's turn:
      HP: 74/88; Temp HP: 5; Surges: 11; Surge Value: 24
      AC: 29; Action Points: 0
      Conditions:
        Combat Advantage (until end of this turn).
        +1 defense bonus (until end of this turn).
      Shift (move action, at_will)
        Ragnarok gains +1 defense bonus (until end of next turn).
      Brash Strike (standard action, at_will)
        Attacks Soldier with 31 vs. 27 AC (1d20+16; rolled 15).
        Hits: 22 damage (1d10[brutal 2]+15; rolled 7).
        Soldier has 7 hp remaining (29 hp - 22 damage).
        Ragnarok gains 0 temp hp (had 5; applied 5).
        Soldier gains Combat Advantage (until start of next turn).
      Combat Advantage expires.
      +1 defense bonus expires.
    Soldier's turn:
      HP: 7/114 (bloodied); Temp HP: 0; Surges: 2; Surge Value: 28
      AC: 27; Action Points: 0
      Conditions:
        Combat Advantage (until start of next turn).
      Soldier Basic Attack (standard action, at_will)
        Attacks Ragnarok with 28 vs. 29 AC (1d20+20; rolled 8).
        Misses.
    
  Round 6:
    Ragnarok's turn:
      HP: 74/88; Temp HP: 5; Surges: 11; Surge Value: 24
      AC: 29; Action Points: 0
      Combat Advantage expires.
      Conditions:
        +1 defense bonus (until end of this turn).
      Shift (move action, at_will)
        Ragnarok gains +1 defense bonus (until end of next turn).
      Brash Strike (standard action, at_will)
        Attacks Soldier with 25 vs. 27 AC (1d20+14; rolled 11).
        Misses.
        Soldier gains Combat Advantage (until start of next turn).
      +1 defense bonus expires.
    Soldier's turn:
      HP: 7/114 (bloodied); Temp HP: 0; Surges: 2; Surge Value: 28
      AC: 27; Action Points: 0
      Conditions:
        Combat Advantage (until start of next turn).
      Soldier Basic Attack (standard action, at_will)
        Attacks Ragnarok with 28 vs. 29 AC (1d20+20; rolled 8).
        Misses.
    
  Round 7:
    Ragnarok's turn:
      HP: 74/88; Temp HP: 5; Surges: 11; Surge Value: 24
      AC: 29; Action Points: 0
      Combat Advantage expires.
      Conditions:
        +1 defense bonus (until end of this turn).
      Brash Strike (standard action, at_will)
        Attacks Soldier with 34 vs. 27 AC (1d20+14; rolled 20).
        Crits: 44 damage (1d10[brutal 2, max]+15 + 2d12; rolled max + 11, 8).
        Soldier has -37 hp remaining (7 hp - 44 damage).
        Ragnarok gains 0 temp hp (had 5; applied 5).
        Soldier gains Combat Advantage (until start of next turn).
      +1 defense bonus expires.
    Soldier has died!
    
  Heroes win!
  Ragnarok takes a short rest.
    Ragnarok has 74 hp; wants at least 76 hp (maximum is 88 hp).
      Ragnarok spends a healing surge (10 remaining).
      Ragnarok heals 24 hp (74 hp -> 88 hp; 10 hp wasted).
    Temporary hit points expire.
    Powers recharge:
      Distracting Spate recharges.
      Crushing Blow recharges.
      Unbreakable recharges.
      Griffons Wrath recharges.
      Spend Action Point recharges.
      Strikebacks Power recharges.
  
FIGHT #4: Level 9 Ragnarok VS. Level 9 Soldier
  Roll initiative!
    Ragnarok rolls 24 initiative (1d20+5; rolled 19).
    Soldier rolls 28 initiative (1d20+9; rolled 19).
    Initiative order: 
      Soldier
      Ragnarok
  
  Round 1:
    Soldier's turn:
      HP: 97/97; Temp HP: 0; Surges: 1; Surge Value: 24
      AC: 25; Action Points: 0
      Soldier Encounter Attack (standard action, encounter)
        Attacks Ragnarok with 24 vs. 28 AC (1d20+16; rolled 8).
        Misses.
        Soldier Encounter Attack has been expended.
    Ragnarok's turn:
      HP: 88/88; Temp HP: 0; Surges: 10; Surge Value: 24
      AC: 28; Action Points: 0
      Distracting Spate (standard action, encounter)
        Attacks Soldier with 29 vs. 25 AC (1d20+12; rolled 17).
        Hits: 22 damage (2d10[brutal 2]+10; rolled 9, 1, 3).
        Soldier has 75 hp remaining (97 hp - 22 damage).
        Ragnarok gains 5 temp hp (had 0; applied 5).
        Ragnarok gains Combat Advantage (until end of next turn).
        Distracting Spate has been expended.
      Shift (move action, at_will)
        Ragnarok gains +1 defense bonus (until end of next turn).
    
  Round 2:
    Soldier's turn:
      HP: 75/97; Temp HP: 0; Surges: 1; Surge Value: 24
      AC: 25; Action Points: 0
      Soldier Basic Attack (standard action, at_will)
        Attacks Ragnarok with 30 vs. 29 AC (1d20+16; rolled 14).
        Hits: 16 damage (2d6+5; rolled 5, 6).
        Ragnarok reacts with Unbreakable (immediate reaction, encounter):
          Damage is reduced to 6 hp (16 hp - 10 hp).
          Unbreakable has been expended.
        Ragnarok deflects 5 damage; 1 gets through (5 temp hp - 6 damage).
        Ragnarok has 87 hp remaining (88 hp - 1 damage).
    Ragnarok's turn:
      HP: 87/88; Temp HP: 0; Surges: 10; Surge Value: 24
      AC: 29; Action Points: 0
      Conditions:
        Combat Advantage (until end of this turn).
        +1 defense bonus (until end of this turn).
      Brash Strike (standard action, at_will)
        Attacks Soldier with 24 vs. 25 AC (1d20+16; rolled 8).
        Misses.
        Soldier gains Combat Advantage (until start of next turn).
      Shift (move action, at_will)
        Ragnarok gains +1 defense bonus (until end of next turn).
      Combat Advantage expires.
      +1 defense bonus expires.
    
  Round 3:
    Soldier's turn:
      HP: 75/97; Temp HP: 0; Surges: 1; Surge Value: 24
      AC: 25; Action Points: 0
      Conditions:
        Combat Advantage (until start of next turn).
      Soldier Basic Attack (standard action, at_will)
        Attacks Ragnarok with 20 vs. 29 AC (1d20+18; rolled 2).
        Misses.
    Ragnarok's turn:
      HP: 87/88; Temp HP: 0; Surges: 10; Surge Value: 24
      AC: 29; Action Points: 0
      Combat Advantage expires.
      Conditions:
        +1 defense bonus (until end of this turn).
      Crushing Surge (standard action, at_will)
        Attacks Soldier with 17 vs. 25 AC (1d20+12; rolled 5).
        Misses.
        Ragnarok gains 5 temp hp (had 0; applied 5).
      Shift (move action, at_will)
        Ragnarok gains +1 defense bonus (until end of next turn).
      +1 defense bonus expires.
    
  Round 4:
    Soldier's turn:
      HP: 75/97; Temp HP: 0; Surges: 1; Surge Value: 24
      AC: 25; Action Points: 0
      Soldier Basic Attack (standard action, at_will)
        Attacks Ragnarok with 21 vs. 29 AC (1d20+16; rolled 5).
        Misses.
    Ragnarok's turn:
      HP: 87/88; Temp HP: 5; Surges: 10; Surge Value: 24
      AC: 29; Action Points: 0
      Conditions:
        +1 defense bonus (until end of this turn).
      Crushing Blow (standard action, encounter)
        Attacks Soldier with 13 vs. 25 AC (1d20+12; rolled 1).
        Misses.
        Crushing Blow has been expended.
      Shift (move action, at_will)
        Ragnarok gains +1 defense bonus (until end of next turn).
      +1 defense bonus expires.
    
  Round 5:
    Soldier's turn:
      HP: 75/97; Temp HP: 0; Surges: 1; Surge Value: 24
      AC: 25; Action Points: 0
      Soldier Basic Attack (standard action, at_will)
        Attacks Ragnarok with 35 vs. 29 AC (1d20+16; rolled 19).
        Hits: 9 damage (2d6+5; rolled 2, 2).
        Ragnarok deflects 5 damage; 4 gets through (5 temp hp - 9 damage).
        Ragnarok has 83 hp remaining (87 hp - 4 damage).
        Ragnarok reacts with Strikebacks Power (immediate reaction, encounter):
          Attacks Soldier with 24 vs. 25 AC (1d20+12; rolled 12).
          Misses.
          Strikebacks Power has been expended.
    Ragnarok's turn:
      HP: 83/88; Temp HP: 0; Surges: 10; Surge Value: 24
      AC: 29; Action Points: 0
      Conditions:
        +1 defense bonus (until end of this turn).
      Griffons Wrath (standard action, encounter)
        Attacks Soldier with 24 vs. 25 AC (1d20+12; rolled 12).
        Misses.
        Griffons Wrath has been expended.
      Shift (move action, at_will)
        Ragnarok gains +1 defense bonus (until end of next turn).
      +1 defense bonus expires.
    
  Round 6:
    Soldier's turn:
      HP: 75/97; Temp HP: 0; Surges: 1; Surge Value: 24
      AC: 25; Action Points: 0
      Soldier Basic Attack (standard action, at_will)
        Attacks Ragnarok with 36 vs. 29 AC (1d20+16; rolled 20).
        Crits: 17 damage (2d6[max]+5; rolled max).
        Ragnarok has 66 hp remaining (83 hp - 17 damage).
    Ragnarok's turn:
      HP: 66/88; Temp HP: 0; Surges: 10; Surge Value: 24
      AC: 29; Action Points: 0
      Conditions:
        +1 defense bonus (until end of this turn).
      Brash Strike (standard action, at_will)
        Attacks Soldier with 33 vs. 25 AC (1d20+14; rolled 19).
        Hits: 18 damage (1d10[brutal 2]+15; rolled 3).
        Soldier has 57 hp remaining (75 hp - 18 damage).
        Ragnarok gains 5 temp hp (had 0; applied 5).
        Soldier gains Combat Advantage (until start of next turn).
      Shift (move action, at_will)
        Ragnarok gains +1 defense bonus (until end of next turn).
      +1 defense bonus expires.
    
  Round 7:
    Soldier's turn:
      HP: 57/97; Temp HP: 0; Surges: 1; Surge Value: 24
      AC: 25; Action Points: 0
      Conditions:
        Combat Advantage (until start of next turn).
      Soldier Basic Attack (standard action, at_will)
        Attacks Ragnarok with 35 vs. 29 AC (1d20+18; rolled 17).
        Hits: 15 damage (2d6+5; rolled 6, 4).
        Ragnarok deflects 5 damage; 10 gets through (5 temp hp - 15 damage).
        Ragnarok has 56 hp remaining (66 hp - 10 damage).
    Ragnarok's turn:
      HP: 56/88; Temp HP: 0; Surges: 10; Surge Value: 24
      AC: 29; Action Points: 0
      Combat Advantage expires.
      Conditions:
        +1 defense bonus (until end of this turn).
      Crushing Surge (standard action, at_will)
        Attacks Soldier with 22 vs. 25 AC (1d20+12; rolled 10).
        Misses.
        Ragnarok gains 5 temp hp (had 0; applied 5).
      Shift (move action, at_will)
        Ragnarok gains +1 defense bonus (until end of next turn).
      +1 defense bonus expires.
    
  Round 8:
    Soldier's turn:
      HP: 57/97; Temp HP: 0; Surges: 1; Surge Value: 24
      AC: 25; Action Points: 0
      Soldier Basic Attack (standard action, at_will)
        Attacks Ragnarok with 24 vs. 29 AC (1d20+16; rolled 8).
        Misses.
    Ragnarok's turn:
      HP: 56/88; Temp HP: 5; Surges: 10; Surge Value: 24
      AC: 29; Action Points: 0
      Conditions:
        +1 defense bonus (until end of this turn).
      Shift (move action, at_will)
        Ragnarok gains +1 defense bonus (until end of next turn).
      Brash Strike (standard action, at_will)
        Attacks Soldier with 28 vs. 25 AC (1d20+14; rolled 14).
        Hits: 18 damage (1d10[brutal 2]+15; rolled 3).
        Soldier has 39 hp remaining (57 hp - 18 damage).
        Soldier has been bloodied.
        Ragnarok uses Jackal Strike (free action, daily):
          Attacks Soldier with 31 vs. 25 AC (1d20+12; rolled 19).
          Hits: 35 damage (3d10[brutal 2]+10; rolled 2, 10, 7, 8).
          Soldier has 4 hp remaining (39 hp - 35 damage).
          Ragnarok gains 0 temp hp (had 5; applied 5).
          Jackal Strike has been expended.
        Ragnarok gains 0 temp hp (had 5; applied 5).
        Soldier gains Combat Advantage (until start of next turn).
      +1 defense bonus expires.
    
  Round 9:
    Soldier's turn:
      HP: 4/97 (bloodied); Temp HP: 0; Surges: 1; Surge Value: 24
      AC: 25; Action Points: 0
      Conditions:
        Combat Advantage (until start of next turn).
      Soldier Basic Attack (standard action, at_will)
        Attacks Ragnarok with 33 vs. 29 AC (1d20+18; rolled 15).
        Hits: 17 damage (2d6+5; rolled 6, 6).
        Ragnarok deflects 5 damage; 12 gets through (5 temp hp - 17 damage).
        Ragnarok has 44 hp remaining (56 hp - 12 damage).
        Ragnarok has been bloodied.
    Ragnarok's turn:
      HP: 44/88 (bloodied); Temp HP: 0; Surges: 10; Surge Value: 24
      AC: 29; Action Points: 0
      Combat Advantage expires.
      Conditions:
        +1 defense bonus (until end of this turn).
      Crushing Surge (standard action, at_will)
        Attacks Soldier with 13 vs. 25 AC (1d20+12; rolled 1).
        Misses.
        Ragnarok gains 5 temp hp (had 0; applied 5).
      Second Wind (minor action, encounter)
        Ragnarok gains +1 defense bonus (until end of next turn).
        Ragnarok spends a healing surge (9 remaining).
        Ragnarok heals 24 hp (44 hp -> 68 hp; 0 hp wasted).
        Ragnarok gains +2 defense bonus (until end of next turn).
        Second Wind has been expended.
      Shift (move action, at_will)
        Ragnarok gains +1 defense bonus (until end of next turn).
      +1 defense bonus expires.
    
  Round 10:
    Soldier's turn:
      HP: 4/97 (bloodied); Temp HP: 0; Surges: 1; Surge Value: 24
      AC: 25; Action Points: 0
      Soldier Basic Attack (standard action, at_will)
        Attacks Ragnarok with 32 vs. 32 AC (1d20+16; rolled 16).
        Hits: 12 damage (2d6+5; rolled 5, 2).
        Ragnarok deflects 5 damage; 7 gets through (5 temp hp - 12 damage).
        Ragnarok has 61 hp remaining (68 hp - 7 damage).
    Ragnarok's turn:
      HP: 61/88; Temp HP: 0; Surges: 9; Surge Value: 24
      AC: 32; Action Points: 0
      Conditions:
        +1 defense bonus (until end of this turn).
        +2 defense bonus (until end of this turn).
        +1 defense bonus (until end of this turn).
      Shift (move action, at_will)
        Ragnarok gains +1 defense bonus (until end of next turn).
      Crushing Surge (standard action, at_will)
        Attacks Soldier with 17 vs. 25 AC (1d20+12; rolled 5).
        Misses.
        Ragnarok gains 5 temp hp (had 0; applied 5).
      +1 defense bonus expires.
      +2 defense bonus expires.
      +1 defense bonus expires.
    
  Round 11:
    Soldier's turn:
      HP: 4/97 (bloodied); Temp HP: 0; Surges: 1; Surge Value: 24
      AC: 25; Action Points: 0
      Soldier Basic Attack (standard action, at_will)
        Attacks Ragnarok with 34 vs. 29 AC (1d20+16; rolled 18).
        Hits: 11 damage (2d6+5; rolled 2, 4).
        Ragnarok deflects 5 damage; 6 gets through (5 temp hp - 11 damage).
        Ragnarok has 55 hp remaining (61 hp - 6 damage).
    Ragnarok's turn:
      HP: 55/88; Temp HP: 0; Surges: 9; Surge Value: 24
      AC: 29; Action Points: 0
      Conditions:
        +1 defense bonus (until end of this turn).
      Brash Strike (standard action, at_will)
        Attacks Soldier with 19 vs. 25 AC (1d20+14; rolled 5).
        Misses.
        Soldier gains Combat Advantage (until start of next turn).
      Shift (move action, at_will)
        Ragnarok gains +1 defense bonus (until end of next turn).
      +1 defense bonus expires.
    
  Round 12:
    Soldier's turn:
      HP: 4/97 (bloodied); Temp HP: 0; Surges: 1; Surge Value: 24
      AC: 25; Action Points: 0
      Conditions:
        Combat Advantage (until start of next turn).
      Soldier Basic Attack (standard action, at_will)
        Attacks Ragnarok with 34 vs. 29 AC (1d20+18; rolled 16).
        Hits: 13 damage (2d6+5; rolled 6, 2).
        Ragnarok has 42 hp remaining (55 hp - 13 damage).
        Ragnarok has been bloodied.
    Ragnarok's turn:
      HP: 42/88 (bloodied); Temp HP: 0; Surges: 9; Surge Value: 24
      AC: 29; Action Points: 0
      Combat Advantage expires.
      Conditions:
        +1 defense bonus (until end of this turn).
      Shift (move action, at_will)
        Ragnarok gains +1 defense bonus (until end of next turn).
      Crushing Surge (standard action, at_will)
        Attacks Soldier with 15 vs. 25 AC (1d20+12; rolled 3).
        Misses.
        Ragnarok gains 5 temp hp (had 0; applied 5).
      +1 defense bonus expires.
    
  Round 13:
    Soldier's turn:
      HP: 4/97 (bloodied); Temp HP: 0; Surges: 1; Surge Value: 24
      AC: 25; Action Points: 0
      Soldier Basic Attack (standard action, at_will)
        Attacks Ragnarok with 20 vs. 29 AC (1d20+16; rolled 4).
        Misses.
    Ragnarok's turn:
      HP: 42/88 (bloodied); Temp HP: 5; Surges: 9; Surge Value: 24
      AC: 29; Action Points: 0
      Conditions:
        +1 defense bonus (until end of this turn).
      Brash Strike (standard action, at_will)
        Attacks Soldier with 18 vs. 25 AC (1d20+14; rolled 4).
        Misses.
        Soldier gains Combat Advantage (until start of next turn).
      Shift (move action, at_will)
        Ragnarok gains +1 defense bonus (until end of next turn).
      +1 defense bonus expires.
    
  Round 14:
    Soldier's turn:
      HP: 4/97 (bloodied); Temp HP: 0; Surges: 1; Surge Value: 24
      AC: 25; Action Points: 0
      Conditions:
        Combat Advantage (until start of next turn).
      Soldier Basic Attack (standard action, at_will)
        Attacks Ragnarok with 19 vs. 29 AC (1d20+18; rolled 1).
        Misses.
    Ragnarok's turn:
      HP: 42/88 (bloodied); Temp HP: 5; Surges: 9; Surge Value: 24
      AC: 29; Action Points: 0
      Combat Advantage expires.
      Conditions:
        +1 defense bonus (until end of this turn).
      Shift (move action, at_will)
        Ragnarok gains +1 defense bonus (until end of next turn).
      Brash Strike (standard action, at_will)
        Attacks Soldier with 15 vs. 25 AC (1d20+14; rolled 1).
        Misses.
        Soldier gains Combat Advantage (until start of next turn).
      +1 defense bonus expires.
    
  Round 15:
    Soldier's turn:
      HP: 4/97 (bloodied); Temp HP: 0; Surges: 1; Surge Value: 24
      AC: 25; Action Points: 0
      Conditions:
        Combat Advantage (until start of next turn).
      Soldier Basic Attack (standard action, at_will)
        Attacks Ragnarok with 33 vs. 29 AC (1d20+18; rolled 15).
        Hits: 11 damage (2d6+5; rolled 2, 4).
        Ragnarok deflects 5 damage; 6 gets through (5 temp hp - 11 damage).
        Ragnarok has 36 hp remaining (42 hp - 6 damage).
    Ragnarok's turn:
      HP: 36/88 (bloodied); Temp HP: 0; Surges: 9; Surge Value: 24
      AC: 29; Action Points: 0
      Combat Advantage expires.
      Conditions:
        +1 defense bonus (until end of this turn).
      Crushing Surge (standard action, at_will)
        Attacks Soldier with 23 vs. 25 AC (1d20+12; rolled 11).
        Misses.
        Ragnarok gains 5 temp hp (had 0; applied 5).
      Shift (move action, at_will)
        Ragnarok gains +1 defense bonus (until end of next turn).
      +1 defense bonus expires.
    
  Round 16:
    Soldier's turn:
      HP: 4/97 (bloodied); Temp HP: 0; Surges: 1; Surge Value: 24
      AC: 25; Action Points: 0
      Soldier Basic Attack (standard action, at_will)
        Attacks Ragnarok with 30 vs. 29 AC (1d20+16; rolled 14).
        Hits: 15 damage (2d6+5; rolled 6, 4).
        Ragnarok deflects 5 damage; 10 gets through (5 temp hp - 15 damage).
        Ragnarok has 26 hp remaining (36 hp - 10 damage).
    Ragnarok's turn:
      HP: 26/88 (bloodied); Temp HP: 0; Surges: 9; Surge Value: 24
      AC: 29; Action Points: 0
      Conditions:
        +1 defense bonus (until end of this turn).
      Brash Strike (standard action, at_will)
        Attacks Soldier with 15 vs. 25 AC (1d20+14; rolled 1).
        Misses.
        Soldier gains Combat Advantage (until start of next turn).
      Shift (move action, at_will)
        Ragnarok gains +1 defense bonus (until end of next turn).
      +1 defense bonus expires.
    
  Round 17:
    Soldier's turn:
      HP: 4/97 (bloodied); Temp HP: 0; Surges: 1; Surge Value: 24
      AC: 25; Action Points: 0
      Conditions:
        Combat Advantage (until start of next turn).
      Soldier Basic Attack (standard action, at_will)
        Attacks Ragnarok with 30 vs. 29 AC (1d20+18; rolled 12).
        Hits: 14 damage (2d6+5; rolled 6, 3).
        Ragnarok has 12 hp remaining (26 hp - 14 damage).
    Ragnarok's turn:
      HP: 12/88 (bloodied); Temp HP: 0; Surges: 9; Surge Value: 24
      AC: 29; Action Points: 0
      Combat Advantage expires.
      Conditions:
        +1 defense bonus (until end of this turn).
      Brash Strike (standard action, at_will)
        Attacks Soldier with 16 vs. 25 AC (1d20+14; rolled 2).
        Misses.
        Soldier gains Combat Advantage (until start of next turn).
      Shift (move action, at_will)
        Ragnarok gains +1 defense bonus (until end of next turn).
      +1 defense bonus expires.
    
  Round 18:
    Soldier's turn:
      HP: 4/97 (bloodied); Temp HP: 0; Surges: 1; Surge Value: 24
      AC: 25; Action Points: 0
      Conditions:
        Combat Advantage (until start of next turn).
      Soldier Basic Attack (standard action, at_will)
        Attacks Ragnarok with 34 vs. 29 AC (1d20+18; rolled 16).
        Hits: 13 damage (2d6+5; rolled 2, 6).
        Ragnarok has -1 hp remaining (12 hp - 13 damage).
    Ragnarok's turn:
      HP: -1/88 (bloodied); Temp HP: 0; Surges: 9; Surge Value: 24
      AC: 29; Action Points: 0
      Combat Advantage expires.
      Conditions:
        +1 defense bonus (until end of this turn).
      Ragnarok is dying (0 death saves failed).
        Rolls death saving throw and gets a 18 (1d20; rolled 18).
        Passes.
      +1 defense bonus expires.
    
  Round 19:
    Soldier's turn:
      HP: 4/97 (bloodied); Temp HP: 0; Surges: 1; Surge Value: 24
      AC: 25; Action Points: 0
      Soldier Basic Attack (standard action, at_will)
        Attacks Ragnarok with 34 vs. 28 AC (1d20+16; rolled 18).
        Hits: 9 damage (2d6+5; rolled 2, 2).
        Ragnarok has -10 hp remaining (-1 hp - 9 damage).
    Ragnarok's turn:
      HP: -10/88 (bloodied); Temp HP: 0; Surges: 9; Surge Value: 24
      AC: 28; Action Points: 0
      Ragnarok is dying (0 death saves failed).
        Rolls death saving throw and gets a 13 (1d20; rolled 13).
        Passes.
    
  Round 20:
    Soldier's turn:
      HP: 4/97 (bloodied); Temp HP: 0; Surges: 1; Surge Value: 24
      AC: 25; Action Points: 0
      Soldier Basic Attack (standard action, at_will)
        Attacks Ragnarok with 23 vs. 28 AC (1d20+16; rolled 7).
        Misses.
    Ragnarok's turn:
      HP: -10/88 (bloodied); Temp HP: 0; Surges: 9; Surge Value: 24
      AC: 28; Action Points: 0
      Ragnarok is dying (0 death saves failed).
        Rolls death saving throw and gets a 11 (1d20; rolled 11).
        Passes.
    
  Round 21:
    Soldier's turn:
      HP: 4/97 (bloodied); Temp HP: 0; Surges: 1; Surge Value: 24
      AC: 25; Action Points: 0
      Soldier Basic Attack (standard action, at_will)
        Attacks Ragnarok with 36 vs. 28 AC (1d20+16; rolled 20).
        Crits: 17 damage (2d6[max]+5; rolled max).
        Ragnarok has -27 hp remaining (-10 hp - 17 damage).
    Ragnarok's turn:
      HP: -27/88 (bloodied); Temp HP: 0; Surges: 9; Surge Value: 24
      AC: 28; Action Points: 0
      Ragnarok is dying (0 death saves failed).
        Rolls death saving throw and gets a 16 (1d20; rolled 16).
        Passes.
    
  Round 22:
    Soldier's turn:
      HP: 4/97 (bloodied); Temp HP: 0; Surges: 1; Surge Value: 24
      AC: 25; Action Points: 0
      Soldier Basic Attack (standard action, at_will)
        Attacks Ragnarok with 31 vs. 28 AC (1d20+16; rolled 15).
        Hits: 12 damage (2d6+5; rolled 1, 6).
        Ragnarok has -39 hp remaining (-27 hp - 12 damage).
    Ragnarok's turn:
      HP: -39/88 (bloodied); Temp HP: 0; Surges: 9; Surge Value: 24
      AC: 28; Action Points: 0
      Ragnarok is dying (0 death saves failed).
        Rolls death saving throw and gets a 14 (1d20; rolled 14).
        Passes.
    
  Round 23:
    Soldier's turn:
      HP: 4/97 (bloodied); Temp HP: 0; Surges: 1; Surge Value: 24
      AC: 25; Action Points: 0
      Soldier Basic Attack (standard action, at_will)
        Attacks Ragnarok with 17 vs. 28 AC (1d20+16; rolled 1).
        Misses.
    Ragnarok's turn:
      HP: -39/88 (bloodied); Temp HP: 0; Surges: 9; Surge Value: 24
      AC: 28; Action Points: 0
      Ragnarok is dying (0 death saves failed).
        Rolls death saving throw and gets a 9 (1d20; rolled 9).
        Fails. 2 failures remaining before death.
    
  Round 24:
    Soldier's turn:
      HP: 4/97 (bloodied); Temp HP: 0; Surges: 1; Surge Value: 24
      AC: 25; Action Points: 0
      Soldier Basic Attack (standard action, at_will)
        Attacks Ragnarok with 20 vs. 28 AC (1d20+16; rolled 4).
        Misses.
    Ragnarok's turn:
      HP: -39/88 (bloodied); Temp HP: 0; Surges: 9; Surge Value: 24
      AC: 28; Action Points: 0
      Ragnarok is dying (1 death saves failed).
        Rolls death saving throw and gets a 10 (1d20; rolled 10).
        Passes.
    
  Round 25:
    Soldier's turn:
      HP: 4/97 (bloodied); Temp HP: 0; Surges: 1; Surge Value: 24
      AC: 25; Action Points: 0
      Soldier Basic Attack (standard action, at_will)
        Attacks Ragnarok with 33 vs. 28 AC (1d20+16; rolled 17).
        Hits: 12 damage (2d6+5; rolled 5, 2).
        Ragnarok has -51 hp remaining (-39 hp - 12 damage).
    Ragnarok has died!
    
  Villains win!
```
[/sblock]
[sblock=Example of 4 fight(s) survived (0.4% chance)

```
FIGHT #1: Level 9 Ragnarok VS. Level 12 Soldier
  Roll initiative!
    Ragnarok rolls 16 initiative (1d20+5; rolled 11).
    Soldier rolls 16 initiative (1d20+12; rolled 4).
    Tie! Resolve with initiative bonus.
      Ragnarok initiative bonus is 5.
      Soldier initiative bonus is 12.
    Initiative order: 
      Soldier
      Ragnarok
  
  Round 1:
    Soldier's turn:
      HP: 123/123; Temp HP: 0; Surges: 2; Surge Value: 30
      AC: 28; Action Points: 0
      Soldier Basic Attack (standard action, at_will)
        Attacks Ragnarok with 36 vs. 27 AC (1d20+19; rolled 17).
        Hits: 11 damage (2d6+5; rolled 3, 3).
        Ragnarok reacts with Unbreakable (immediate reaction, encounter):
          Damage is reduced to 1 hp (11 hp - 10 hp).
          Unbreakable has been expended.
        Ragnarok has 87 hp remaining (88 hp - 1 damage).
    Ragnarok's turn:
      HP: 87/88; Temp HP: 0; Surges: 14; Surge Value: 24
      AC: 27; Action Points: 1
      Distracting Spate (standard action, encounter)
        Attacks Soldier with 21 vs. 28 AC (1d20+12; rolled 9).
        Misses.
        Distracting Spate has been expended.
      Spend Action Point (free action, encounter)
        Ragnarok spends an action point (0 remaining).
        Ragnarok gains a standard action.
        Spend Action Point has been expended.
      Rain Of Steel (minor action, daily)
        Ragnarok gains Rain of Steel (stance).
        Rain Of Steel has been expended.
      Shift (move action, at_will)
        Ragnarok gains +1 defense bonus (until end of next turn).
      Griffons Wrath (standard action, encounter)
        Attacks Soldier with 32 vs. 28 AC (1d20+12; rolled 20).
        Crits: 40 damage (2d10[brutal 2, max]+10 + 2d12; rolled max + 6, 4).
        Soldier has 83 hp remaining (123 hp - 40 damage).
        Ragnarok gains 5 temp hp (had 0; applied 5).
        Soldier gains -2 AC penalty (until end of Ragnarok's next turn).
        Griffons Wrath has been expended.
    
  Round 2:
    Soldier's turn:
      HP: 83/123; Temp HP: 0; Surges: 2; Surge Value: 30
      AC: 26; Action Points: 0
      Rain of Steel:
        Soldier takes 7 damage (1d10[brutal 2]; rolled 2, 7).
        Soldier has 76 hp remaining (83 hp - 7 damage).
      Conditions:
        -2 AC penalty (until end of Ragnarok's next turn).
      Soldier Encounter Attack (standard action, encounter)
        Attacks Ragnarok with 30 vs. 28 AC (1d20+19; rolled 11).
        Hits: 26 damage (4d8+5; rolled 7, 7, 5, 2).
        Ragnarok deflects 5 damage; 21 gets through (5 temp hp - 26 damage).
        Ragnarok has 66 hp remaining (87 hp - 21 damage).
        Ragnarok reacts with Strikebacks Power (immediate reaction, encounter):
          Attacks Soldier with 23 vs. 26 AC (1d20+12; rolled 11).
          Misses.
          Strikebacks Power has been expended.
        Soldier Encounter Attack has been expended.
    Ragnarok's turn:
      HP: 66/88; Temp HP: 0; Surges: 14; Surge Value: 24
      AC: 28; Action Points: 0
      Conditions:
        Rain of Steel (stance).
        +1 defense bonus (until end of this turn).
      Knee Breaker (standard action, daily)
        Attacks Soldier with 15 vs. 26 AC (1d20+12; rolled 3).
        Misses: 15 damage (half of 2d10[brutal 2]+15; rolled 8, 2, 7).
        Soldier has 61 hp remaining (76 hp - 15 damage).
        Soldier has been bloodied.
        Ragnarok uses Jackal Strike (free action, daily):
          Attacks Soldier with 19 vs. 26 AC (1d20+12; rolled 7).
          Misses: Not expended.
        Ragnarok gains 5 temp hp (had 0; applied 5).
        Knee Breaker has been expended.
      Shift (move action, at_will)
        Ragnarok gains +1 defense bonus (until end of next turn).
      +1 defense bonus expires.
      -2 AC penalty expires.
    
  Round 3:
    Soldier's turn:
      HP: 61/123 (bloodied); Temp HP: 0; Surges: 2; Surge Value: 30
      AC: 28; Action Points: 0
      Rain of Steel:
        Soldier takes 5 damage (1d10[brutal 2]; rolled 5).
        Soldier has 56 hp remaining (61 hp - 5 damage).
      Soldier Basic Attack (standard action, at_will)
        Attacks Ragnarok with 29 vs. 28 AC (1d20+19; rolled 10).
        Hits: 9 damage (2d6+5; rolled 1, 3).
        Ragnarok deflects 5 damage; 4 gets through (5 temp hp - 9 damage).
        Ragnarok has 62 hp remaining (66 hp - 4 damage).
    Ragnarok's turn:
      HP: 62/88; Temp HP: 0; Surges: 14; Surge Value: 24
      AC: 28; Action Points: 0
      Conditions:
        Rain of Steel (stance).
        +1 defense bonus (until end of this turn).
      Crushing Blow (standard action, encounter)
        Attacks Soldier with 31 vs. 28 AC (1d20+12; rolled 19).
        Hits: 29 damage (2d10[brutal 2]+15; rolled 7, 7).
        Soldier has 27 hp remaining (56 hp - 29 damage).
        Ragnarok gains 5 temp hp (had 0; applied 5).
        Crushing Blow has been expended.
      Shift (move action, at_will)
        Ragnarok gains +1 defense bonus (until end of next turn).
      +1 defense bonus expires.
    
  Round 4:
    Soldier's turn:
      HP: 27/123 (bloodied); Temp HP: 0; Surges: 2; Surge Value: 30
      AC: 28; Action Points: 0
      Rain of Steel:
        Soldier takes 9 damage (1d10[brutal 2]; rolled 9).
        Soldier has 18 hp remaining (27 hp - 9 damage).
      Soldier Basic Attack (standard action, at_will)
        Attacks Ragnarok with 22 vs. 28 AC (1d20+19; rolled 3).
        Misses.
    Ragnarok's turn:
      HP: 62/88; Temp HP: 5; Surges: 14; Surge Value: 24
      AC: 28; Action Points: 0
      Conditions:
        Rain of Steel (stance).
        +1 defense bonus (until end of this turn).
      Brash Strike (standard action, at_will)
        Attacks Soldier with 32 vs. 28 AC (1d20+14; rolled 18).
        Hits: 23 damage (1d10[brutal 2]+15; rolled 2, 8).
        Soldier has -5 hp remaining (18 hp - 23 damage).
        Ragnarok gains 0 temp hp (had 5; applied 5).
        Soldier gains Combat Advantage (until start of next turn).
      +1 defense bonus expires.
    Soldier has died!
    
  Heroes win!
  Ragnarok takes a short rest.
    Ragnarok has 62 hp; wants at least 76 hp (maximum is 88 hp).
      Ragnarok spends a healing surge (13 remaining).
      Ragnarok heals 24 hp (62 hp -> 86 hp; 0 hp wasted).
    Temporary hit points expire.
    Powers recharge:
      Distracting Spate recharges.
      Crushing Blow recharges.
      Unbreakable recharges.
      Griffons Wrath recharges.
      Spend Action Point recharges.
      Strikebacks Power recharges.
    Conditions expire:
      Rain of steel expires.
  
FIGHT #2: Level 9 Ragnarok VS. Level 9 Soldier
  Roll initiative!
    Ragnarok rolls 6 initiative (1d20+5; rolled 1).
    Soldier rolls 14 initiative (1d20+9; rolled 5).
    Initiative order: 
      Soldier
      Ragnarok
  
  Round 1:
    Soldier's turn:
      HP: 97/97; Temp HP: 0; Surges: 1; Surge Value: 24
      AC: 25; Action Points: 0
      Soldier Encounter Attack (standard action, encounter)
        Attacks Ragnarok with 32 vs. 27 AC (1d20+16; rolled 16).
        Hits: 16 damage (3d10+5; rolled 3, 6, 2).
        Ragnarok reacts with Unbreakable (immediate reaction, encounter):
          Damage is reduced to 6 hp (16 hp - 10 hp).
          Unbreakable has been expended.
        Ragnarok has 80 hp remaining (86 hp - 6 damage).
        Soldier Encounter Attack has been expended.
    Ragnarok's turn:
      HP: 80/88; Temp HP: 0; Surges: 13; Surge Value: 24
      AC: 27; Action Points: 0
      Distracting Spate (standard action, encounter)
        Attacks Soldier with 21 vs. 25 AC (1d20+12; rolled 9).
        Misses.
        Distracting Spate has been expended.
      Shift (move action, at_will)
        Ragnarok gains +1 defense bonus (until end of next turn).
    
  Round 2:
    Soldier's turn:
      HP: 97/97; Temp HP: 0; Surges: 1; Surge Value: 24
      AC: 25; Action Points: 0
      Soldier Basic Attack (standard action, at_will)
        Attacks Ragnarok with 18 vs. 28 AC (1d20+16; rolled 2).
        Misses.
    Ragnarok's turn:
      HP: 80/88; Temp HP: 0; Surges: 13; Surge Value: 24
      AC: 28; Action Points: 0
      Conditions:
        +1 defense bonus (until end of this turn).
      Brash Strike (standard action, at_will)
        Attacks Soldier with 28 vs. 25 AC (1d20+14; rolled 14).
        Hits: 23 damage (1d10[brutal 2]+15; rolled 8).
        Soldier has 74 hp remaining (97 hp - 23 damage).
        Ragnarok gains 5 temp hp (had 0; applied 5).
        Soldier gains Combat Advantage (until start of next turn).
      Shift (move action, at_will)
        Ragnarok gains +1 defense bonus (until end of next turn).
      +1 defense bonus expires.
    
  Round 3:
    Soldier's turn:
      HP: 74/97; Temp HP: 0; Surges: 1; Surge Value: 24
      AC: 25; Action Points: 0
      Conditions:
        Combat Advantage (until start of next turn).
      Soldier Basic Attack (standard action, at_will)
        Attacks Ragnarok with 19 vs. 28 AC (1d20+18; rolled 1).
        Misses.
    Ragnarok's turn:
      HP: 80/88; Temp HP: 5; Surges: 13; Surge Value: 24
      AC: 28; Action Points: 0
      Combat Advantage expires.
      Conditions:
        +1 defense bonus (until end of this turn).
      Shift (move action, at_will)
        Ragnarok gains +1 defense bonus (until end of next turn).
      Brash Strike (standard action, at_will)
        Attacks Soldier with 29 vs. 25 AC (1d20+14; rolled 15).
        Hits: 19 damage (1d10[brutal 2]+15; rolled 4).
        Soldier has 55 hp remaining (74 hp - 19 damage).
        Ragnarok gains 0 temp hp (had 5; applied 5).
        Soldier gains Combat Advantage (until start of next turn).
      +1 defense bonus expires.
    
  Round 4:
    Soldier's turn:
      HP: 55/97; Temp HP: 0; Surges: 1; Surge Value: 24
      AC: 25; Action Points: 0
      Conditions:
        Combat Advantage (until start of next turn).
      Soldier Basic Attack (standard action, at_will)
        Attacks Ragnarok with 32 vs. 28 AC (1d20+18; rolled 14).
        Hits: 11 damage (2d6+5; rolled 4, 2).
        Ragnarok deflects 5 damage; 6 gets through (5 temp hp - 11 damage).
        Ragnarok has 74 hp remaining (80 hp - 6 damage).
        Ragnarok reacts with Strikebacks Power (immediate reaction, encounter):
          Attacks Soldier with 32 vs. 25 AC (1d20+12; rolled 20).
          Crits: 38 damage (1d10[brutal 2, max]+10 + 2d12; rolled max + 9, 9).
          Soldier has 17 hp remaining (55 hp - 38 damage).
          Soldier has been bloodied.
          Ragnarok uses Jackal Strike (free action, daily):
            Attacks Soldier with 21 vs. 25 AC (1d20+12; rolled 9).
            Misses: Not expended.
          Ragnarok gains 5 temp hp (had 0; applied 5).
          Strikebacks Power has been expended.
    Ragnarok's turn:
      HP: 74/88; Temp HP: 5; Surges: 13; Surge Value: 24
      AC: 28; Action Points: 0
      Combat Advantage expires.
      Conditions:
        +1 defense bonus (until end of this turn).
      Shift (move action, at_will)
        Ragnarok gains +1 defense bonus (until end of next turn).
      Brash Strike (standard action, at_will)
        Attacks Soldier with 32 vs. 25 AC (1d20+14; rolled 18).
        Hits: 25 damage (1d10[brutal 2]+15; rolled 2, 10).
        Soldier has -8 hp remaining (17 hp - 25 damage).
        Ragnarok gains 0 temp hp (had 5; applied 5).
        Soldier gains Combat Advantage (until start of next turn).
      +1 defense bonus expires.
    Soldier has died!
    
  Heroes win!
  Ragnarok takes a short rest.
    Ragnarok has 74 hp; wants at least 76 hp (maximum is 88 hp).
      Ragnarok spends a healing surge (12 remaining).
      Ragnarok heals 24 hp (74 hp -> 88 hp; 10 hp wasted).
    Temporary hit points expire.
    Powers recharge:
      Distracting Spate recharges.
      Unbreakable recharges.
      Strikebacks Power recharges.
    Conditions expire:
      +1 defense bonus expires.
    Milestone:
      Ragnarok gains an action point.
      Meliorating Layered Plate Armor +2: enhancement increases to +3.
  
FIGHT #3: Level 9 Ragnarok VS. Level 11 Soldier
  Roll initiative!
    Ragnarok rolls 13 initiative (1d20+5; rolled 8).
    Soldier rolls 19 initiative (1d20+11; rolled 8).
    Initiative order: 
      Soldier
      Ragnarok
  
  Round 1:
    Soldier's turn:
      HP: 114/114; Temp HP: 0; Surges: 2; Surge Value: 28
      AC: 27; Action Points: 0
      Soldier Basic Attack (standard action, at_will)
        Attacks Ragnarok with 32 vs. 28 AC (1d20+18; rolled 14).
        Hits: 9 damage (2d6+5; rolled 3, 1).
        Ragnarok has 79 hp remaining (88 hp - 9 damage).
        Ragnarok reacts with Strikebacks Power (immediate reaction, encounter):
          Attacks Soldier with 28 vs. 27 AC (1d20+12; rolled 16).
          Hits: 16 damage (1d10[brutal 2]+10; rolled 6).
          Soldier has 98 hp remaining (114 hp - 16 damage).
          Ragnarok gains 5 temp hp (had 0; applied 5).
          Strikebacks Power has been expended.
    Ragnarok's turn:
      HP: 79/88; Temp HP: 5; Surges: 12; Surge Value: 24
      AC: 28; Action Points: 1
      Distracting Spate (standard action, encounter)
        Attacks Soldier with 26 vs. 27 AC (1d20+12; rolled 14).
        Misses.
        Distracting Spate has been expended.
      Spend Action Point (free action, encounter)
        Ragnarok spends an action point (0 remaining).
        Ragnarok gains a standard action.
        Spend Action Point has been expended.
      Brash Strike (standard action, at_will)
        Attacks Soldier with 33 vs. 27 AC (1d20+14; rolled 19).
        Hits: 21 damage (1d10[brutal 2]+15; rolled 6).
        Soldier has 77 hp remaining (98 hp - 21 damage).
        Ragnarok gains 0 temp hp (had 5; applied 5).
        Soldier gains Combat Advantage (until start of next turn).
      Shift (move action, at_will)
        Ragnarok gains +1 defense bonus (until end of next turn).
    
  Round 2:
    Soldier's turn:
      HP: 77/114; Temp HP: 0; Surges: 2; Surge Value: 28
      AC: 27; Action Points: 0
      Conditions:
        Combat Advantage (until start of next turn).
      Soldier Encounter Attack (standard action, encounter)
        Attacks Ragnarok with 29 vs. 29 AC (1d20+20; rolled 9).
        Hits: 20 damage (4d8+5; rolled 6, 3, 4, 2).
        Ragnarok reacts with Unbreakable (immediate reaction, encounter):
          Damage is reduced to 10 hp (20 hp - 10 hp).
          Unbreakable has been expended.
        Ragnarok deflects 5 damage; 5 gets through (5 temp hp - 10 damage).
        Ragnarok has 74 hp remaining (79 hp - 5 damage).
        Soldier Encounter Attack has been expended.
    Ragnarok's turn:
      HP: 74/88; Temp HP: 0; Surges: 12; Surge Value: 24
      AC: 29; Action Points: 0
      Combat Advantage expires.
      Conditions:
        +1 defense bonus (until end of this turn).
      Shift (move action, at_will)
        Ragnarok gains +1 defense bonus (until end of next turn).
      Griffons Wrath (standard action, encounter)
        Attacks Soldier with 13 vs. 27 AC (1d20+12; rolled 1).
        Misses.
        Griffons Wrath has been expended.
      +1 defense bonus expires.
    
  Round 3:
    Soldier's turn:
      HP: 77/114; Temp HP: 0; Surges: 2; Surge Value: 28
      AC: 27; Action Points: 0
      Soldier Basic Attack (standard action, at_will)
        Attacks Ragnarok with 34 vs. 29 AC (1d20+18; rolled 16).
        Hits: 14 damage (2d6+5; rolled 5, 4).
        Ragnarok has 60 hp remaining (74 hp - 14 damage).
    Ragnarok's turn:
      HP: 60/88; Temp HP: 0; Surges: 12; Surge Value: 24
      AC: 29; Action Points: 0
      Conditions:
        +1 defense bonus (until end of this turn).
      Crushing Blow (standard action, encounter)
        Attacks Soldier with 13 vs. 27 AC (1d20+12; rolled 1).
        Misses.
        Crushing Blow has been expended.
      Shift (move action, at_will)
        Ragnarok gains +1 defense bonus (until end of next turn).
      +1 defense bonus expires.
    
  Round 4:
    Soldier's turn:
      HP: 77/114; Temp HP: 0; Surges: 2; Surge Value: 28
      AC: 27; Action Points: 0
      Soldier Basic Attack (standard action, at_will)
        Attacks Ragnarok with 31 vs. 29 AC (1d20+18; rolled 13).
        Hits: 12 damage (2d6+5; rolled 3, 4).
        Ragnarok has 48 hp remaining (60 hp - 12 damage).
    Ragnarok's turn:
      HP: 48/88; Temp HP: 0; Surges: 12; Surge Value: 24
      AC: 29; Action Points: 0
      Conditions:
        +1 defense bonus (until end of this turn).
      Crushing Surge (standard action, at_will)
        Attacks Soldier with 20 vs. 27 AC (1d20+12; rolled 8).
        Misses.
        Ragnarok gains 5 temp hp (had 0; applied 5).
      Shift (move action, at_will)
        Ragnarok gains +1 defense bonus (until end of next turn).
      +1 defense bonus expires.
    
  Round 5:
    Soldier's turn:
      HP: 77/114; Temp HP: 0; Surges: 2; Surge Value: 28
      AC: 27; Action Points: 0
      Soldier Basic Attack (standard action, at_will)
        Attacks Ragnarok with 24 vs. 29 AC (1d20+18; rolled 6).
        Misses.
    Ragnarok's turn:
      HP: 48/88; Temp HP: 5; Surges: 12; Surge Value: 24
      AC: 29; Action Points: 0
      Conditions:
        +1 defense bonus (until end of this turn).
      Brash Strike (standard action, at_will)
        Attacks Soldier with 16 vs. 27 AC (1d20+14; rolled 2).
        Misses.
        Soldier gains Combat Advantage (until start of next turn).
      Shift (move action, at_will)
        Ragnarok gains +1 defense bonus (until end of next turn).
      +1 defense bonus expires.
    
  Round 6:
    Soldier's turn:
      HP: 77/114; Temp HP: 0; Surges: 2; Surge Value: 28
      AC: 27; Action Points: 0
      Conditions:
        Combat Advantage (until start of next turn).
      Soldier Basic Attack (standard action, at_will)
        Attacks Ragnarok with 33 vs. 29 AC (1d20+20; rolled 13).
        Hits: 14 damage (2d6+5; rolled 5, 4).
        Ragnarok deflects 5 damage; 9 gets through (5 temp hp - 14 damage).
        Ragnarok has 39 hp remaining (48 hp - 9 damage).
        Ragnarok has been bloodied.
    Ragnarok's turn:
      HP: 39/88 (bloodied); Temp HP: 0; Surges: 12; Surge Value: 24
      AC: 29; Action Points: 0
      Combat Advantage expires.
      Conditions:
        +1 defense bonus (until end of this turn).
      Second Wind (minor action, encounter)
        Ragnarok gains +1 defense bonus (until end of next turn).
        Ragnarok spends a healing surge (11 remaining).
        Ragnarok heals 24 hp (39 hp -> 63 hp; 0 hp wasted).
        Ragnarok gains +2 defense bonus (until end of next turn).
        Second Wind has been expended.
      Shift (move action, at_will)
        Ragnarok gains +1 defense bonus (until end of next turn).
      Brash Strike (standard action, at_will)
        Attacks Soldier with 29 vs. 27 AC (1d20+14; rolled 15).
        Hits: 24 damage (1d10[brutal 2]+15; rolled 1, 9).
        Soldier has 53 hp remaining (77 hp - 24 damage).
        Soldier has been bloodied.
        Ragnarok uses Jackal Strike (free action, daily):
          Attacks Soldier with 13 vs. 27 AC (1d20+12; rolled 1).
          Misses: Not expended.
        Ragnarok gains 5 temp hp (had 0; applied 5).
        Soldier gains Combat Advantage (until start of next turn).
      +1 defense bonus expires.
    
  Round 7:
    Soldier's turn:
      HP: 53/114 (bloodied); Temp HP: 0; Surges: 2; Surge Value: 28
      AC: 27; Action Points: 0
      Conditions:
        Combat Advantage (until start of next turn).
      Soldier Basic Attack (standard action, at_will)
        Attacks Ragnarok with 37 vs. 32 AC (1d20+20; rolled 17).
        Hits: 12 damage (2d6+5; rolled 3, 4).
        Ragnarok deflects 5 damage; 7 gets through (5 temp hp - 12 damage).
        Ragnarok has 56 hp remaining (63 hp - 7 damage).
    Ragnarok's turn:
      HP: 56/88; Temp HP: 0; Surges: 11; Surge Value: 24
      AC: 32; Action Points: 0
      Combat Advantage expires.
      Conditions:
        +1 defense bonus (until end of this turn).
        +2 defense bonus (until end of this turn).
        +1 defense bonus (until end of this turn).
      Brash Strike (standard action, at_will)
        Attacks Soldier with 34 vs. 27 AC (1d20+14; rolled 20).
        Crits: 33 damage (1d10[brutal 2, max]+15 + 2d12; rolled max + 6, 2).
        Soldier has 20 hp remaining (53 hp - 33 damage).
        Ragnarok gains 5 temp hp (had 0; applied 5).
        Soldier gains Combat Advantage (until start of next turn).
      Shift (move action, at_will)
        Ragnarok gains +1 defense bonus (until end of next turn).
      +1 defense bonus expires.
      +2 defense bonus expires.
      +1 defense bonus expires.
    
  Round 8:
    Soldier's turn:
      HP: 20/114 (bloodied); Temp HP: 0; Surges: 2; Surge Value: 28
      AC: 27; Action Points: 0
      Conditions:
        Combat Advantage (until start of next turn).
      Soldier Basic Attack (standard action, at_will)
        Attacks Ragnarok with 33 vs. 29 AC (1d20+20; rolled 13).
        Hits: 14 damage (2d6+5; rolled 3, 6).
        Ragnarok deflects 5 damage; 9 gets through (5 temp hp - 14 damage).
        Ragnarok has 47 hp remaining (56 hp - 9 damage).
    Ragnarok's turn:
      HP: 47/88; Temp HP: 0; Surges: 11; Surge Value: 24
      AC: 29; Action Points: 0
      Combat Advantage expires.
      Conditions:
        +1 defense bonus (until end of this turn).
      Crushing Surge (standard action, at_will)
        Attacks Soldier with 28 vs. 27 AC (1d20+12; rolled 16).
        Hits: 18 damage (1d10[brutal 2]+10; rolled 2, 1, 8).
        Soldier has 2 hp remaining (20 hp - 18 damage).
        Ragnarok gains 12 temp hp (had 0; applied 12).
      Shift (move action, at_will)
        Ragnarok gains +1 defense bonus (until end of next turn).
      +1 defense bonus expires.
    
  Round 9:
    Soldier's turn:
      HP: 2/114 (bloodied); Temp HP: 0; Surges: 2; Surge Value: 28
      AC: 27; Action Points: 0
      Soldier Basic Attack (standard action, at_will)
        Attacks Ragnarok with 24 vs. 29 AC (1d20+18; rolled 6).
        Misses.
    Ragnarok's turn:
      HP: 47/88; Temp HP: 12; Surges: 11; Surge Value: 24
      AC: 29; Action Points: 0
      Conditions:
        +1 defense bonus (until end of this turn).
      Brash Strike (standard action, at_will)
        Attacks Soldier with 21 vs. 27 AC (1d20+14; rolled 7).
        Misses.
        Soldier gains Combat Advantage (until start of next turn).
      Shift (move action, at_will)
        Ragnarok gains +1 defense bonus (until end of next turn).
      +1 defense bonus expires.
    
  Round 10:
    Soldier's turn:
      HP: 2/114 (bloodied); Temp HP: 0; Surges: 2; Surge Value: 28
      AC: 27; Action Points: 0
      Conditions:
        Combat Advantage (until start of next turn).
      Soldier Basic Attack (standard action, at_will)
        Attacks Ragnarok with 34 vs. 29 AC (1d20+20; rolled 14).
        Hits: 14 damage (2d6+5; rolled 5, 4).
        Ragnarok deflects 12 damage; 2 gets through (12 temp hp - 14 damage).
        Ragnarok has 45 hp remaining (47 hp - 2 damage).
    Ragnarok's turn:
      HP: 45/88; Temp HP: 0; Surges: 11; Surge Value: 24
      AC: 29; Action Points: 0
      Combat Advantage expires.
      Conditions:
        +1 defense bonus (until end of this turn).
      Brash Strike (standard action, at_will)
        Attacks Soldier with 19 vs. 27 AC (1d20+14; rolled 5).
        Misses.
        Soldier gains Combat Advantage (until start of next turn).
      Shift (move action, at_will)
        Ragnarok gains +1 defense bonus (until end of next turn).
      +1 defense bonus expires.
    
  Round 11:
    Soldier's turn:
      HP: 2/114 (bloodied); Temp HP: 0; Surges: 2; Surge Value: 28
      AC: 27; Action Points: 0
      Conditions:
        Combat Advantage (until start of next turn).
      Soldier Basic Attack (standard action, at_will)
        Attacks Ragnarok with 29 vs. 29 AC (1d20+20; rolled 9).
        Hits: 9 damage (2d6+5; rolled 3, 1).
        Ragnarok has 36 hp remaining (45 hp - 9 damage).
        Ragnarok has been bloodied.
    Ragnarok's turn:
      HP: 36/88 (bloodied); Temp HP: 0; Surges: 11; Surge Value: 24
      AC: 29; Action Points: 0
      Combat Advantage expires.
      Conditions:
        +1 defense bonus (until end of this turn).
      Boundless Endurance (minor action, daily)
        Ragnarok gains regen 7 hp when bloodied (stance).
        Boundless Endurance has been expended.
      Shift (move action, at_will)
        Ragnarok gains +1 defense bonus (until end of next turn).
      Crushing Surge (standard action, at_will)
        Attacks Soldier with 20 vs. 27 AC (1d20+12; rolled 8).
        Misses.
        Ragnarok gains 5 temp hp (had 0; applied 5).
      +1 defense bonus expires.
    
  Round 12:
    Soldier's turn:
      HP: 2/114 (bloodied); Temp HP: 0; Surges: 2; Surge Value: 28
      AC: 27; Action Points: 0
      Soldier Basic Attack (standard action, at_will)
        Attacks Ragnarok with 23 vs. 29 AC (1d20+18; rolled 5).
        Misses.
    Ragnarok's turn:
      HP: 36/88 (bloodied); Temp HP: 5; Surges: 11; Surge Value: 24
      AC: 29; Action Points: 0
      Conditions:
        regen 7 hp when bloodied (stance).
        +1 defense bonus (until end of this turn).
      Ragnarok heals 7 hp (36 hp -> 43 hp; 0 hp wasted).
      Shift (move action, at_will)
        Ragnarok gains +1 defense bonus (until end of next turn).
      Brash Strike (standard action, at_will)
        Attacks Soldier with 18 vs. 27 AC (1d20+14; rolled 4).
        Misses.
        Soldier gains Combat Advantage (until start of next turn).
      +1 defense bonus expires.
    
  Round 13:
    Soldier's turn:
      HP: 2/114 (bloodied); Temp HP: 0; Surges: 2; Surge Value: 28
      AC: 27; Action Points: 0
      Conditions:
        Combat Advantage (until start of next turn).
      Soldier Basic Attack (standard action, at_will)
        Attacks Ragnarok with 37 vs. 29 AC (1d20+20; rolled 17).
        Hits: 13 damage (2d6+5; rolled 4, 4).
        Ragnarok deflects 5 damage; 8 gets through (5 temp hp - 13 damage).
        Ragnarok has 35 hp remaining (43 hp - 8 damage).
    Ragnarok's turn:
      HP: 35/88 (bloodied); Temp HP: 0; Surges: 11; Surge Value: 24
      AC: 29; Action Points: 0
      Combat Advantage expires.
      Conditions:
        regen 7 hp when bloodied (stance).
        +1 defense bonus (until end of this turn).
      Ragnarok heals 7 hp (35 hp -> 42 hp; 0 hp wasted).
      Brash Strike (standard action, at_will)
        Attacks Soldier with 24 vs. 27 AC (1d20+14; rolled 10).
        Misses.
        Soldier gains Combat Advantage (until start of next turn).
      Shift (move action, at_will)
        Ragnarok gains +1 defense bonus (until end of next turn).
      +1 defense bonus expires.
    
  Round 14:
    Soldier's turn:
      HP: 2/114 (bloodied); Temp HP: 0; Surges: 2; Surge Value: 28
      AC: 27; Action Points: 0
      Conditions:
        Combat Advantage (until start of next turn).
      Soldier Basic Attack (standard action, at_will)
        Attacks Ragnarok with 26 vs. 29 AC (1d20+20; rolled 6).
        Misses.
    Ragnarok's turn:
      HP: 42/88 (bloodied); Temp HP: 0; Surges: 11; Surge Value: 24
      AC: 29; Action Points: 0
      Combat Advantage expires.
      Conditions:
        regen 7 hp when bloodied (stance).
        +1 defense bonus (until end of this turn).
      Ragnarok heals 7 hp (42 hp -> 49 hp; 0 hp wasted).
      Brash Strike (standard action, at_will)
        Attacks Soldier with 26 vs. 27 AC (1d20+14; rolled 12).
        Misses.
        Soldier gains Combat Advantage (until start of next turn).
      Shift (move action, at_will)
        Ragnarok gains +1 defense bonus (until end of next turn).
      +1 defense bonus expires.
    
  Round 15:
    Soldier's turn:
      HP: 2/114 (bloodied); Temp HP: 0; Surges: 2; Surge Value: 28
      AC: 27; Action Points: 0
      Conditions:
        Combat Advantage (until start of next turn).
      Soldier Basic Attack (standard action, at_will)
        Attacks Ragnarok with 35 vs. 29 AC (1d20+20; rolled 15).
        Hits: 10 damage (2d6+5; rolled 2, 3).
        Ragnarok has 39 hp remaining (49 hp - 10 damage).
        Ragnarok has been bloodied.
    Ragnarok's turn:
      HP: 39/88 (bloodied); Temp HP: 0; Surges: 11; Surge Value: 24
      AC: 29; Action Points: 0
      Combat Advantage expires.
      Conditions:
        regen 7 hp when bloodied (stance).
        +1 defense bonus (until end of this turn).
      Ragnarok heals 7 hp (39 hp -> 46 hp; 0 hp wasted).
      Crushing Surge (standard action, at_will)
        Attacks Soldier with 19 vs. 27 AC (1d20+12; rolled 7).
        Misses.
        Ragnarok gains 5 temp hp (had 0; applied 5).
      Shift (move action, at_will)
        Ragnarok gains +1 defense bonus (until end of next turn).
      +1 defense bonus expires.
    
  Round 16:
    Soldier's turn:
      HP: 2/114 (bloodied); Temp HP: 0; Surges: 2; Surge Value: 28
      AC: 27; Action Points: 0
      Soldier Basic Attack (standard action, at_will)
        Attacks Ragnarok with 29 vs. 29 AC (1d20+18; rolled 11).
        Hits: 12 damage (2d6+5; rolled 6, 1).
        Ragnarok deflects 5 damage; 7 gets through (5 temp hp - 12 damage).
        Ragnarok has 39 hp remaining (46 hp - 7 damage).
        Ragnarok has been bloodied.
    Ragnarok's turn:
      HP: 39/88 (bloodied); Temp HP: 0; Surges: 11; Surge Value: 24
      AC: 29; Action Points: 0
      Conditions:
        regen 7 hp when bloodied (stance).
        +1 defense bonus (until end of this turn).
      Ragnarok heals 7 hp (39 hp -> 46 hp; 0 hp wasted).
      Brash Strike (standard action, at_will)
        Attacks Soldier with 27 vs. 27 AC (1d20+14; rolled 13).
        Hits: 25 damage (1d10[brutal 2]+15; rolled 10).
        Soldier has -23 hp remaining (2 hp - 25 damage).
        Ragnarok gains 5 temp hp (had 0; applied 5).
        Soldier gains Combat Advantage (until start of next turn).
      +1 defense bonus expires.
    Soldier has died!
    
  Heroes win!
  Ragnarok takes a short rest.
    Ragnarok has 46 hp; wants at least 76 hp (maximum is 88 hp).
      Ragnarok spends a healing surge (10 remaining).
      Ragnarok heals 24 hp (46 hp -> 70 hp; 0 hp wasted).
      Ragnarok spends a healing surge (9 remaining).
      Ragnarok heals 24 hp (70 hp -> 88 hp; 6 hp wasted).
    Temporary hit points expire.
    Powers recharge:
      Distracting Spate recharges.
      Crushing Blow recharges.
      Unbreakable recharges.
      Griffons Wrath recharges.
      Spend Action Point recharges.
      Second Wind recharges.
      Strikebacks Power recharges.
    Conditions expire:
      Regen 7 hp when bloodied expires.
  
FIGHT #4: Level 9 Ragnarok VS. Level 9 Soldier
  Roll initiative!
    Ragnarok rolls 22 initiative (1d20+5; rolled 17).
    Soldier rolls 19 initiative (1d20+9; rolled 10).
    Initiative order: 
      Ragnarok
      Soldier
  
  Round 1:
    Ragnarok's turn:
      HP: 88/88; Temp HP: 0; Surges: 9; Surge Value: 24
      AC: 28; Action Points: 0
      Brash Strike (standard action, at_will)
        Attacks Soldier with 23 vs. 25 AC (1d20+14; rolled 9).
        Misses.
        Soldier gains Combat Advantage (until start of next turn).
      Shift (move action, at_will)
        Ragnarok gains +1 defense bonus (until end of next turn).
    Soldier's turn:
      HP: 97/97; Temp HP: 0; Surges: 1; Surge Value: 24
      AC: 25; Action Points: 0
      Conditions:
        Combat Advantage (until start of next turn).
      Soldier Basic Attack (standard action, at_will)
        Attacks Ragnarok with 28 vs. 29 AC (1d20+18; rolled 10).
        Misses.
    
  Round 2:
    Ragnarok's turn:
      HP: 88/88; Temp HP: 0; Surges: 9; Surge Value: 24
      AC: 29; Action Points: 0
      Combat Advantage expires.
      Conditions:
        +1 defense bonus (until end of this turn).
      Crushing Blow (standard action, encounter)
        Attacks Soldier with 14 vs. 25 AC (1d20+12; rolled 2).
        Misses.
        Crushing Blow has been expended.
      Shift (move action, at_will)
        Ragnarok gains +1 defense bonus (until end of next turn).
      +1 defense bonus expires.
    Soldier's turn:
      HP: 97/97; Temp HP: 0; Surges: 1; Surge Value: 24
      AC: 25; Action Points: 0
      Soldier Encounter Attack (standard action, encounter)
        Attacks Ragnarok with 23 vs. 29 AC (1d20+16; rolled 7).
        Misses.
        Soldier Encounter Attack has been expended.
    
  Round 3:
    Ragnarok's turn:
      HP: 88/88; Temp HP: 0; Surges: 9; Surge Value: 24
      AC: 29; Action Points: 0
      Conditions:
        +1 defense bonus (until end of this turn).
      Brash Strike (standard action, at_will)
        Attacks Soldier with 19 vs. 25 AC (1d20+14; rolled 5).
        Misses.
        Soldier gains Combat Advantage (until start of next turn).
      Shift (move action, at_will)
        Ragnarok gains +1 defense bonus (until end of next turn).
      +1 defense bonus expires.
    Soldier's turn:
      HP: 97/97; Temp HP: 0; Surges: 1; Surge Value: 24
      AC: 25; Action Points: 0
      Conditions:
        Combat Advantage (until start of next turn).
      Soldier Basic Attack (standard action, at_will)
        Attacks Ragnarok with 35 vs. 29 AC (1d20+18; rolled 17).
        Hits: 12 damage (2d6+5; rolled 1, 6).
        Ragnarok reacts with Unbreakable (immediate reaction, encounter):
          Damage is reduced to 2 hp (12 hp - 10 hp).
          Unbreakable has been expended.
        Ragnarok has 86 hp remaining (88 hp - 2 damage).
    
  Round 4:
    Ragnarok's turn:
      HP: 86/88; Temp HP: 0; Surges: 9; Surge Value: 24
      AC: 29; Action Points: 0
      Combat Advantage expires.
      Conditions:
        +1 defense bonus (until end of this turn).
      Shift (move action, at_will)
        Ragnarok gains +1 defense bonus (until end of next turn).
      Crushing Surge (standard action, at_will)
        Attacks Soldier with 17 vs. 25 AC (1d20+12; rolled 5).
        Misses.
        Ragnarok gains 5 temp hp (had 0; applied 5).
      +1 defense bonus expires.
    Soldier's turn:
      HP: 97/97; Temp HP: 0; Surges: 1; Surge Value: 24
      AC: 25; Action Points: 0
      Soldier Basic Attack (standard action, at_will)
        Attacks Ragnarok with 30 vs. 29 AC (1d20+16; rolled 14).
        Hits: 12 damage (2d6+5; rolled 3, 4).
        Ragnarok deflects 5 damage; 7 gets through (5 temp hp - 12 damage).
        Ragnarok has 79 hp remaining (86 hp - 7 damage).
        Ragnarok reacts with Strikebacks Power (immediate reaction, encounter):
          Attacks Soldier with 14 vs. 25 AC (1d20+12; rolled 2).
          Misses.
          Strikebacks Power has been expended.
    
  Round 5:
    Ragnarok's turn:
      HP: 79/88; Temp HP: 0; Surges: 9; Surge Value: 24
      AC: 29; Action Points: 0
      Conditions:
        +1 defense bonus (until end of this turn).
      Crushing Surge (standard action, at_will)
        Attacks Soldier with 19 vs. 25 AC (1d20+12; rolled 7).
        Misses.
        Ragnarok gains 5 temp hp (had 0; applied 5).
      Shift (move action, at_will)
        Ragnarok gains +1 defense bonus (until end of next turn).
      +1 defense bonus expires.
    Soldier's turn:
      HP: 97/97; Temp HP: 0; Surges: 1; Surge Value: 24
      AC: 25; Action Points: 0
      Soldier Basic Attack (standard action, at_will)
        Attacks Ragnarok with 29 vs. 29 AC (1d20+16; rolled 13).
        Hits: 12 damage (2d6+5; rolled 6, 1).
        Ragnarok deflects 5 damage; 7 gets through (5 temp hp - 12 damage).
        Ragnarok has 72 hp remaining (79 hp - 7 damage).
    
  Round 6:
    Ragnarok's turn:
      HP: 72/88; Temp HP: 0; Surges: 9; Surge Value: 24
      AC: 29; Action Points: 0
      Conditions:
        +1 defense bonus (until end of this turn).
      Crushing Surge (standard action, at_will)
        Attacks Soldier with 15 vs. 25 AC (1d20+12; rolled 3).
        Misses.
        Ragnarok gains 5 temp hp (had 0; applied 5).
      Shift (move action, at_will)
        Ragnarok gains +1 defense bonus (until end of next turn).
      +1 defense bonus expires.
    Soldier's turn:
      HP: 97/97; Temp HP: 0; Surges: 1; Surge Value: 24
      AC: 25; Action Points: 0
      Soldier Basic Attack (standard action, at_will)
        Attacks Ragnarok with 36 vs. 29 AC (1d20+16; rolled 20).
        Crits: 17 damage (2d6[max]+5; rolled max).
        Ragnarok deflects 5 damage; 12 gets through (5 temp hp - 17 damage).
        Ragnarok has 60 hp remaining (72 hp - 12 damage).
    
  Round 7:
    Ragnarok's turn:
      HP: 60/88; Temp HP: 0; Surges: 9; Surge Value: 24
      AC: 29; Action Points: 0
      Conditions:
        +1 defense bonus (until end of this turn).
      Brash Strike (standard action, at_will)
        Attacks Soldier with 20 vs. 25 AC (1d20+14; rolled 6).
        Misses.
        Soldier gains Combat Advantage (until start of next turn).
      Shift (move action, at_will)
        Ragnarok gains +1 defense bonus (until end of next turn).
      +1 defense bonus expires.
    Soldier's turn:
      HP: 97/97; Temp HP: 0; Surges: 1; Surge Value: 24
      AC: 25; Action Points: 0
      Conditions:
        Combat Advantage (until start of next turn).
      Soldier Basic Attack (standard action, at_will)
        Attacks Ragnarok with 33 vs. 29 AC (1d20+18; rolled 15).
        Hits: 8 damage (2d6+5; rolled 1, 2).
        Ragnarok has 52 hp remaining (60 hp - 8 damage).
    
  Round 8:
    Ragnarok's turn:
      HP: 52/88; Temp HP: 0; Surges: 9; Surge Value: 24
      AC: 29; Action Points: 0
      Combat Advantage expires.
      Conditions:
        +1 defense bonus (until end of this turn).
      Brash Strike (standard action, at_will)
        Attacks Soldier with 15 vs. 25 AC (1d20+14; rolled 1).
        Misses.
        Soldier gains Combat Advantage (until start of next turn).
      Shift (move action, at_will)
        Ragnarok gains +1 defense bonus (until end of next turn).
      +1 defense bonus expires.
    Soldier's turn:
      HP: 97/97; Temp HP: 0; Surges: 1; Surge Value: 24
      AC: 25; Action Points: 0
      Conditions:
        Combat Advantage (until start of next turn).
      Soldier Basic Attack (standard action, at_will)
        Attacks Ragnarok with 20 vs. 29 AC (1d20+18; rolled 2).
        Misses.
    
  Round 9:
    Ragnarok's turn:
      HP: 52/88; Temp HP: 0; Surges: 9; Surge Value: 24
      AC: 29; Action Points: 0
      Combat Advantage expires.
      Conditions:
        +1 defense bonus (until end of this turn).
      Brash Strike (standard action, at_will)
        Attacks Soldier with 30 vs. 25 AC (1d20+14; rolled 16).
        Hits: 23 damage (1d10[brutal 2]+15; rolled 8).
        Soldier has 74 hp remaining (97 hp - 23 damage).
        Ragnarok gains 5 temp hp (had 0; applied 5).
        Soldier gains Combat Advantage (until start of next turn).
      Shift (move action, at_will)
        Ragnarok gains +1 defense bonus (until end of next turn).
      +1 defense bonus expires.
    Soldier's turn:
      HP: 74/97; Temp HP: 0; Surges: 1; Surge Value: 24
      AC: 25; Action Points: 0
      Conditions:
        Combat Advantage (until start of next turn).
      Soldier Basic Attack (standard action, at_will)
        Attacks Ragnarok with 22 vs. 29 AC (1d20+18; rolled 4).
        Misses.
    
  Round 10:
    Ragnarok's turn:
      HP: 52/88; Temp HP: 5; Surges: 9; Surge Value: 24
      AC: 29; Action Points: 0
      Combat Advantage expires.
      Conditions:
        +1 defense bonus (until end of this turn).
      Shift (move action, at_will)
        Ragnarok gains +1 defense bonus (until end of next turn).
      Distracting Spate (standard action, encounter)
        Attacks Soldier with 17 vs. 25 AC (1d20+12; rolled 5).
        Misses.
        Distracting Spate has been expended.
      +1 defense bonus expires.
    Soldier's turn:
      HP: 74/97; Temp HP: 0; Surges: 1; Surge Value: 24
      AC: 25; Action Points: 0
      Soldier Basic Attack (standard action, at_will)
        Attacks Ragnarok with 25 vs. 29 AC (1d20+16; rolled 9).
        Misses.
    
  Round 11:
    Ragnarok's turn:
      HP: 52/88; Temp HP: 5; Surges: 9; Surge Value: 24
      AC: 29; Action Points: 0
      Conditions:
        +1 defense bonus (until end of this turn).
      Brash Strike (standard action, at_will)
        Attacks Soldier with 29 vs. 25 AC (1d20+14; rolled 15).
        Hits: 20 damage (1d10[brutal 2]+15; rolled 5).
        Soldier has 54 hp remaining (74 hp - 20 damage).
        Ragnarok gains 0 temp hp (had 5; applied 5).
        Soldier gains Combat Advantage (until start of next turn).
      Shift (move action, at_will)
        Ragnarok gains +1 defense bonus (until end of next turn).
      +1 defense bonus expires.
    Soldier's turn:
      HP: 54/97; Temp HP: 0; Surges: 1; Surge Value: 24
      AC: 25; Action Points: 0
      Conditions:
        Combat Advantage (until start of next turn).
      Soldier Basic Attack (standard action, at_will)
        Attacks Ragnarok with 28 vs. 29 AC (1d20+18; rolled 10).
        Misses.
    
  Round 12:
    Ragnarok's turn:
      HP: 52/88; Temp HP: 5; Surges: 9; Surge Value: 24
      AC: 29; Action Points: 0
      Combat Advantage expires.
      Conditions:
        +1 defense bonus (until end of this turn).
      Brash Strike (standard action, at_will)
        Attacks Soldier with 22 vs. 25 AC (1d20+14; rolled 8).
        Misses.
        Soldier gains Combat Advantage (until start of next turn).
      Shift (move action, at_will)
        Ragnarok gains +1 defense bonus (until end of next turn).
      +1 defense bonus expires.
    Soldier's turn:
      HP: 54/97; Temp HP: 0; Surges: 1; Surge Value: 24
      AC: 25; Action Points: 0
      Conditions:
        Combat Advantage (until start of next turn).
      Soldier Basic Attack (standard action, at_will)
        Attacks Ragnarok with 37 vs. 29 AC (1d20+18; rolled 19).
        Hits: 8 damage (2d6+5; rolled 1, 2).
        Ragnarok deflects 5 damage; 3 gets through (5 temp hp - 8 damage).
        Ragnarok has 49 hp remaining (52 hp - 3 damage).
    
  Round 13:
    Ragnarok's turn:
      HP: 49/88; Temp HP: 0; Surges: 9; Surge Value: 24
      AC: 29; Action Points: 0
      Combat Advantage expires.
      Conditions:
        +1 defense bonus (until end of this turn).
      Shift (move action, at_will)
        Ragnarok gains +1 defense bonus (until end of next turn).
      Brash Strike (standard action, at_will)
        Attacks Soldier with 16 vs. 25 AC (1d20+14; rolled 2).
        Misses.
        Soldier gains Combat Advantage (until start of next turn).
      +1 defense bonus expires.
    Soldier's turn:
      HP: 54/97; Temp HP: 0; Surges: 1; Surge Value: 24
      AC: 25; Action Points: 0
      Conditions:
        Combat Advantage (until start of next turn).
      Soldier Basic Attack (standard action, at_will)
        Attacks Ragnarok with 37 vs. 29 AC (1d20+18; rolled 19).
        Hits: 11 damage (2d6+5; rolled 4, 2).
        Ragnarok has 38 hp remaining (49 hp - 11 damage).
        Ragnarok has been bloodied.
    
  Round 14:
    Ragnarok's turn:
      HP: 38/88 (bloodied); Temp HP: 0; Surges: 9; Surge Value: 24
      AC: 29; Action Points: 0
      Combat Advantage expires.
      Conditions:
        +1 defense bonus (until end of this turn).
      Crushing Surge (standard action, at_will)
        Attacks Soldier with 32 vs. 25 AC (1d20+12; rolled 20).
        Crits: 27 damage (1d10[brutal 2, max]+10 + 2d12; rolled max + 4, 3).
        Soldier has 27 hp remaining (54 hp - 27 damage).
        Soldier has been bloodied.
        Ragnarok uses Jackal Strike (free action, daily):
          Attacks Soldier with 21 vs. 25 AC (1d20+12; rolled 9).
          Misses: Not expended.
        Ragnarok gains 12 temp hp (had 0; applied 12).
      Shift (move action, at_will)
        Ragnarok gains +1 defense bonus (until end of next turn).
      Second Wind (minor action, encounter)
        Ragnarok gains +1 defense bonus (until end of next turn).
        Ragnarok spends a healing surge (8 remaining).
        Ragnarok heals 24 hp (38 hp -> 62 hp; 0 hp wasted).
        Ragnarok gains +2 defense bonus (until end of next turn).
        Second Wind has been expended.
      +1 defense bonus expires.
    Soldier's turn:
      HP: 27/97 (bloodied); Temp HP: 0; Surges: 1; Surge Value: 24
      AC: 25; Action Points: 0
      Soldier Basic Attack (standard action, at_will)
        Attacks Ragnarok with 33 vs. 32 AC (1d20+16; rolled 17).
        Hits: 9 damage (2d6+5; rolled 2, 2).
        Ragnarok deflects 9 damage; 0 gets through (12 temp hp - 9 damage).
        Ragnarok has 62 hp remaining (62 hp - 0 damage).
    
  Round 15:
    Ragnarok's turn:
      HP: 62/88; Temp HP: 3; Surges: 8; Surge Value: 24
      AC: 32; Action Points: 0
      Conditions:
        +1 defense bonus (until end of this turn).
        +1 defense bonus (until end of this turn).
        +2 defense bonus (until end of this turn).
      Griffons Wrath (standard action, encounter)
        Attacks Soldier with 15 vs. 25 AC (1d20+12; rolled 3).
        Misses.
        Griffons Wrath has been expended.
      Shift (move action, at_will)
        Ragnarok gains +1 defense bonus (until end of next turn).
      +1 defense bonus expires.
      +1 defense bonus expires.
      +2 defense bonus expires.
    Soldier's turn:
      HP: 27/97 (bloodied); Temp HP: 0; Surges: 1; Surge Value: 24
      AC: 25; Action Points: 0
      Soldier Basic Attack (standard action, at_will)
        Attacks Ragnarok with 24 vs. 29 AC (1d20+16; rolled 8).
        Misses.
    
  Round 16:
    Ragnarok's turn:
      HP: 62/88; Temp HP: 3; Surges: 8; Surge Value: 24
      AC: 29; Action Points: 0
      Conditions:
        +1 defense bonus (until end of this turn).
      Shift (move action, at_will)
        Ragnarok gains +1 defense bonus (until end of next turn).
      Brash Strike (standard action, at_will)
        Attacks Soldier with 26 vs. 25 AC (1d20+14; rolled 12).
        Hits: 18 damage (1d10[brutal 2]+15; rolled 1, 3).
        Soldier has 9 hp remaining (27 hp - 18 damage).
        Ragnarok gains 2 temp hp (had 3; applied 5).
        Soldier gains Combat Advantage (until start of next turn).
      +1 defense bonus expires.
    Soldier's turn:
      HP: 9/97 (bloodied); Temp HP: 0; Surges: 1; Surge Value: 24
      AC: 25; Action Points: 0
      Conditions:
        Combat Advantage (until start of next turn).
      Soldier Basic Attack (standard action, at_will)
        Attacks Ragnarok with 31 vs. 29 AC (1d20+18; rolled 13).
        Hits: 11 damage (2d6+5; rolled 5, 1).
        Ragnarok deflects 5 damage; 6 gets through (5 temp hp - 11 damage).
        Ragnarok has 56 hp remaining (62 hp - 6 damage).
    
  Round 17:
    Ragnarok's turn:
      HP: 56/88; Temp HP: 0; Surges: 8; Surge Value: 24
      AC: 29; Action Points: 0
      Combat Advantage expires.
      Conditions:
        +1 defense bonus (until end of this turn).
      Crushing Surge (standard action, at_will)
        Attacks Soldier with 22 vs. 25 AC (1d20+12; rolled 10).
        Misses.
        Ragnarok gains 5 temp hp (had 0; applied 5).
      Shift (move action, at_will)
        Ragnarok gains +1 defense bonus (until end of next turn).
      +1 defense bonus expires.
    Soldier's turn:
      HP: 9/97 (bloodied); Temp HP: 0; Surges: 1; Surge Value: 24
      AC: 25; Action Points: 0
      Soldier Basic Attack (standard action, at_will)
        Attacks Ragnarok with 32 vs. 29 AC (1d20+16; rolled 16).
        Hits: 8 damage (2d6+5; rolled 1, 2).
        Ragnarok deflects 5 damage; 3 gets through (5 temp hp - 8 damage).
        Ragnarok has 53 hp remaining (56 hp - 3 damage).
    
  Round 18:
    Ragnarok's turn:
      HP: 53/88; Temp HP: 0; Surges: 8; Surge Value: 24
      AC: 29; Action Points: 0
      Conditions:
        +1 defense bonus (until end of this turn).
      Brash Strike (standard action, at_will)
        Attacks Soldier with 29 vs. 25 AC (1d20+14; rolled 15).
        Hits: 24 damage (1d10[brutal 2]+15; rolled 9).
        Soldier has -15 hp remaining (9 hp - 24 damage).
        Ragnarok gains 5 temp hp (had 0; applied 5).
        Soldier gains Combat Advantage (until start of next turn).
      +1 defense bonus expires.
    Soldier has died!
    
  Heroes win!
  Ragnarok takes a short rest.
    Ragnarok has 53 hp; wants at least 76 hp (maximum is 88 hp).
      Ragnarok spends a healing surge (7 remaining).
      Ragnarok heals 24 hp (53 hp -> 77 hp; 0 hp wasted).
    Temporary hit points expire.
    Powers recharge:
      Distracting Spate recharges.
      Crushing Blow recharges.
      Unbreakable recharges.
      Griffons Wrath recharges.
      Second Wind recharges.
      Strikebacks Power recharges.
    Milestone:
      Ragnarok gains an action point.
      Meliorating Layered Plate Armor +2: enhancement increases to +4.
  
FIGHT #5: Level 9 Ragnarok VS. Level 10 Soldier
  Roll initiative!
    Ragnarok rolls 20 initiative (1d20+5; rolled 15).
    Soldier rolls 26 initiative (1d20+11; rolled 15).
    Initiative order: 
      Soldier
      Ragnarok
  
  Round 1:
    Soldier's turn:
      HP: 106/106; Temp HP: 0; Surges: 1; Surge Value: 26
      AC: 26; Action Points: 0
      Soldier Encounter Attack (standard action, encounter)
        Attacks Ragnarok with 32 vs. 29 AC (1d20+17; rolled 15).
        Hits: 26 damage (4d8+5; rolled 3, 7, 7, 4).
        Ragnarok reacts with Unbreakable (immediate reaction, encounter):
          Damage is reduced to 16 hp (26 hp - 10 hp).
          Unbreakable has been expended.
        Ragnarok has 61 hp remaining (77 hp - 16 damage).
        Soldier Encounter Attack has been expended.
    Ragnarok's turn:
      HP: 61/88; Temp HP: 0; Surges: 7; Surge Value: 24
      AC: 29; Action Points: 1
      Distracting Spate (standard action, encounter)
        Attacks Soldier with 23 vs. 26 AC (1d20+12; rolled 11).
        Misses.
        Distracting Spate has been expended.
      Shift (move action, at_will)
        Ragnarok gains +1 defense bonus (until end of next turn).
      Spend Action Point (free action, encounter)
        Ragnarok spends an action point (0 remaining).
        Ragnarok gains a standard action.
        Spend Action Point has been expended.
      Crushing Blow (standard action, encounter)
        Attacks Soldier with 16 vs. 26 AC (1d20+12; rolled 4).
        Misses.
        Crushing Blow has been expended.
    
  Round 2:
    Soldier's turn:
      HP: 106/106; Temp HP: 0; Surges: 1; Surge Value: 26
      AC: 26; Action Points: 0
      Soldier Basic Attack (standard action, at_will)
        Attacks Ragnarok with 26 vs. 30 AC (1d20+17; rolled 9).
        Misses.
    Ragnarok's turn:
      HP: 61/88; Temp HP: 0; Surges: 7; Surge Value: 24
      AC: 30; Action Points: 0
      Conditions:
        +1 defense bonus (until end of this turn).
      Griffons Wrath (standard action, encounter)
        Attacks Soldier with 17 vs. 26 AC (1d20+12; rolled 5).
        Misses.
        Griffons Wrath has been expended.
      Shift (move action, at_will)
        Ragnarok gains +1 defense bonus (until end of next turn).
      +1 defense bonus expires.
    
  Round 3:
    Soldier's turn:
      HP: 106/106; Temp HP: 0; Surges: 1; Surge Value: 26
      AC: 26; Action Points: 0
      Soldier Basic Attack (standard action, at_will)
        Attacks Ragnarok with 23 vs. 30 AC (1d20+17; rolled 6).
        Misses.
    Ragnarok's turn:
      HP: 61/88; Temp HP: 0; Surges: 7; Surge Value: 24
      AC: 30; Action Points: 0
      Conditions:
        +1 defense bonus (until end of this turn).
      Crushing Surge (standard action, at_will)
        Attacks Soldier with 30 vs. 26 AC (1d20+12; rolled 18).
        Hits: 15 damage (1d10[brutal 2]+10; rolled 5).
        Soldier has 91 hp remaining (106 hp - 15 damage).
        Ragnarok gains 12 temp hp (had 0; applied 12).
      Shift (move action, at_will)
        Ragnarok gains +1 defense bonus (until end of next turn).
      +1 defense bonus expires.
    
  Round 4:
    Soldier's turn:
      HP: 91/106; Temp HP: 0; Surges: 1; Surge Value: 26
      AC: 26; Action Points: 0
      Soldier Basic Attack (standard action, at_will)
        Attacks Ragnarok with 30 vs. 30 AC (1d20+17; rolled 13).
        Hits: 17 damage (2d6+5; rolled 6, 6).
        Ragnarok deflects 12 damage; 5 gets through (12 temp hp - 17 damage).
        Ragnarok has 56 hp remaining (61 hp - 5 damage).
        Ragnarok reacts with Strikebacks Power (immediate reaction, encounter):
          Attacks Soldier with 13 vs. 26 AC (1d20+12; rolled 1).
          Misses.
          Strikebacks Power has been expended.
    Ragnarok's turn:
      HP: 56/88; Temp HP: 0; Surges: 7; Surge Value: 24
      AC: 30; Action Points: 0
      Conditions:
        +1 defense bonus (until end of this turn).
      Crushing Surge (standard action, at_will)
        Attacks Soldier with 18 vs. 26 AC (1d20+12; rolled 6).
        Misses.
        Ragnarok gains 5 temp hp (had 0; applied 5).
      Shift (move action, at_will)
        Ragnarok gains +1 defense bonus (until end of next turn).
      +1 defense bonus expires.
    
  Round 5:
    Soldier's turn:
      HP: 91/106; Temp HP: 0; Surges: 1; Surge Value: 26
      AC: 26; Action Points: 0
      Soldier Basic Attack (standard action, at_will)
        Attacks Ragnarok with 34 vs. 30 AC (1d20+17; rolled 17).
        Hits: 12 damage (2d6+5; rolled 2, 5).
        Ragnarok deflects 5 damage; 7 gets through (5 temp hp - 12 damage).
        Ragnarok has 49 hp remaining (56 hp - 7 damage).
    Ragnarok's turn:
      HP: 49/88; Temp HP: 0; Surges: 7; Surge Value: 24
      AC: 30; Action Points: 0
      Conditions:
        +1 defense bonus (until end of this turn).
      Shift (move action, at_will)
        Ragnarok gains +1 defense bonus (until end of next turn).
      Brash Strike (standard action, at_will)
        Attacks Soldier with 25 vs. 26 AC (1d20+14; rolled 11).
        Misses.
        Soldier gains Combat Advantage (until start of next turn).
      +1 defense bonus expires.
    
  Round 6:
    Soldier's turn:
      HP: 91/106; Temp HP: 0; Surges: 1; Surge Value: 26
      AC: 26; Action Points: 0
      Conditions:
        Combat Advantage (until start of next turn).
      Soldier Basic Attack (standard action, at_will)
        Attacks Ragnarok with 30 vs. 30 AC (1d20+19; rolled 11).
        Hits: 14 damage (2d6+5; rolled 5, 4).
        Ragnarok has 35 hp remaining (49 hp - 14 damage).
        Ragnarok has been bloodied.
    Ragnarok's turn:
      HP: 35/88 (bloodied); Temp HP: 0; Surges: 7; Surge Value: 24
      AC: 30; Action Points: 0
      Combat Advantage expires.
      Conditions:
        +1 defense bonus (until end of this turn).
      Second Wind (minor action, encounter)
        Ragnarok gains +1 defense bonus (until end of next turn).
        Ragnarok spends a healing surge (6 remaining).
        Ragnarok heals 24 hp (35 hp -> 59 hp; 0 hp wasted).
        Ragnarok gains +2 defense bonus (until end of next turn).
        Second Wind has been expended.
      Crushing Surge (standard action, at_will)
        Attacks Soldier with 19 vs. 26 AC (1d20+12; rolled 7).
        Misses.
        Ragnarok gains 5 temp hp (had 0; applied 5).
      Shift (move action, at_will)
        Ragnarok gains +1 defense bonus (until end of next turn).
      +1 defense bonus expires.
    
  Round 7:
    Soldier's turn:
      HP: 91/106; Temp HP: 0; Surges: 1; Surge Value: 26
      AC: 26; Action Points: 0
      Soldier Basic Attack (standard action, at_will)
        Attacks Ragnarok with 30 vs. 33 AC (1d20+17; rolled 13).
        Misses.
    Ragnarok's turn:
      HP: 59/88; Temp HP: 5; Surges: 6; Surge Value: 24
      AC: 33; Action Points: 0
      Conditions:
        +1 defense bonus (until end of this turn).
        +2 defense bonus (until end of this turn).
        +1 defense bonus (until end of this turn).
      Brash Strike (standard action, at_will)
        Attacks Soldier with 19 vs. 26 AC (1d20+14; rolled 5).
        Misses.
        Soldier gains Combat Advantage (until start of next turn).
      Shift (move action, at_will)
        Ragnarok gains +1 defense bonus (until end of next turn).
      +1 defense bonus expires.
      +2 defense bonus expires.
      +1 defense bonus expires.
    
  Round 8:
    Soldier's turn:
      HP: 91/106; Temp HP: 0; Surges: 1; Surge Value: 26
      AC: 26; Action Points: 0
      Conditions:
        Combat Advantage (until start of next turn).
      Soldier Basic Attack (standard action, at_will)
        Attacks Ragnarok with 25 vs. 30 AC (1d20+19; rolled 6).
        Misses.
    Ragnarok's turn:
      HP: 59/88; Temp HP: 5; Surges: 6; Surge Value: 24
      AC: 30; Action Points: 0
      Combat Advantage expires.
      Conditions:
        +1 defense bonus (until end of this turn).
      Shift (move action, at_will)
        Ragnarok gains +1 defense bonus (until end of next turn).
      Brash Strike (standard action, at_will)
        Attacks Soldier with 20 vs. 26 AC (1d20+14; rolled 6).
        Misses.
        Soldier gains Combat Advantage (until start of next turn).
      +1 defense bonus expires.
    
  Round 9:
    Soldier's turn:
      HP: 91/106; Temp HP: 0; Surges: 1; Surge Value: 26
      AC: 26; Action Points: 0
      Conditions:
        Combat Advantage (until start of next turn).
      Soldier Basic Attack (standard action, at_will)
        Attacks Ragnarok with 29 vs. 30 AC (1d20+19; rolled 10).
        Misses.
    Ragnarok's turn:
      HP: 59/88; Temp HP: 5; Surges: 6; Surge Value: 24
      AC: 30; Action Points: 0
      Combat Advantage expires.
      Conditions:
        +1 defense bonus (until end of this turn).
      Shift (move action, at_will)
        Ragnarok gains +1 defense bonus (until end of next turn).
      Brash Strike (standard action, at_will)
        Attacks Soldier with 31 vs. 26 AC (1d20+14; rolled 17).
        Hits: 24 damage (1d10[brutal 2]+15; rolled 9).
        Soldier has 67 hp remaining (91 hp - 24 damage).
        Ragnarok gains 0 temp hp (had 5; applied 5).
        Soldier gains Combat Advantage (until start of next turn).
      +1 defense bonus expires.
    
  Round 10:
    Soldier's turn:
      HP: 67/106; Temp HP: 0; Surges: 1; Surge Value: 26
      AC: 26; Action Points: 0
      Conditions:
        Combat Advantage (until start of next turn).
      Soldier Basic Attack (standard action, at_will)
        Attacks Ragnarok with 21 vs. 30 AC (1d20+19; rolled 2).
        Misses.
    Ragnarok's turn:
      HP: 59/88; Temp HP: 5; Surges: 6; Surge Value: 24
      AC: 30; Action Points: 0
      Combat Advantage expires.
      Conditions:
        +1 defense bonus (until end of this turn).
      Shift (move action, at_will)
        Ragnarok gains +1 defense bonus (until end of next turn).
      Brash Strike (standard action, at_will)
        Attacks Soldier with 15 vs. 26 AC (1d20+14; rolled 1).
        Misses.
        Soldier gains Combat Advantage (until start of next turn).
      +1 defense bonus expires.
    
  Round 11:
    Soldier's turn:
      HP: 67/106; Temp HP: 0; Surges: 1; Surge Value: 26
      AC: 26; Action Points: 0
      Conditions:
        Combat Advantage (until start of next turn).
      Soldier Basic Attack (standard action, at_will)
        Attacks Ragnarok with 38 vs. 30 AC (1d20+19; rolled 19).
        Hits: 16 damage (2d6+5; rolled 6, 5).
        Ragnarok deflects 5 damage; 11 gets through (5 temp hp - 16 damage).
        Ragnarok has 48 hp remaining (59 hp - 11 damage).
    Ragnarok's turn:
      HP: 48/88; Temp HP: 0; Surges: 6; Surge Value: 24
      AC: 30; Action Points: 0
      Combat Advantage expires.
      Conditions:
        +1 defense bonus (until end of this turn).
      Shift (move action, at_will)
        Ragnarok gains +1 defense bonus (until end of next turn).
      Brash Strike (standard action, at_will)
        Attacks Soldier with 23 vs. 26 AC (1d20+14; rolled 9).
        Misses.
        Soldier gains Combat Advantage (until start of next turn).
      +1 defense bonus expires.
    
  Round 12:
    Soldier's turn:
      HP: 67/106; Temp HP: 0; Surges: 1; Surge Value: 26
      AC: 26; Action Points: 0
      Conditions:
        Combat Advantage (until start of next turn).
      Soldier Basic Attack (standard action, at_will)
        Attacks Ragnarok with 31 vs. 30 AC (1d20+19; rolled 12).
        Hits: 17 damage (2d6+5; rolled 6, 6).
        Ragnarok has 31 hp remaining (48 hp - 17 damage).
        Ragnarok has been bloodied.
    Ragnarok's turn:
      HP: 31/88 (bloodied); Temp HP: 0; Surges: 6; Surge Value: 24
      AC: 30; Action Points: 0
      Combat Advantage expires.
      Conditions:
        +1 defense bonus (until end of this turn).
      Shift (move action, at_will)
        Ragnarok gains +1 defense bonus (until end of next turn).
      Brash Strike (standard action, at_will)
        Attacks Soldier with 33 vs. 26 AC (1d20+14; rolled 19).
        Hits: 21 damage (1d10[brutal 2]+15; rolled 6).
        Soldier has 46 hp remaining (67 hp - 21 damage).
        Soldier has been bloodied.
        Ragnarok uses Jackal Strike (free action, daily):
          Attacks Soldier with 31 vs. 26 AC (1d20+12; rolled 19).
          Hits: 35 damage (3d10[brutal 2]+10; rolled 8, 7, 10).
          Soldier has 11 hp remaining (46 hp - 35 damage).
          Ragnarok gains 5 temp hp (had 0; applied 5).
          Jackal Strike has been expended.
        Ragnarok gains 0 temp hp (had 5; applied 5).
        Soldier gains Combat Advantage (until start of next turn).
      +1 defense bonus expires.
    
  Round 13:
    Soldier's turn:
      HP: 11/106 (bloodied); Temp HP: 0; Surges: 1; Surge Value: 26
      AC: 26; Action Points: 0
      Conditions:
        Combat Advantage (until start of next turn).
      Soldier Basic Attack (standard action, at_will)
        Attacks Ragnarok with 39 vs. 30 AC (1d20+19; rolled 20).
        Crits: 17 damage (2d6[max]+5; rolled max).
        Ragnarok deflects 5 damage; 12 gets through (5 temp hp - 17 damage).
        Ragnarok has 19 hp remaining (31 hp - 12 damage).
    Ragnarok's turn:
      HP: 19/88 (bloodied); Temp HP: 0; Surges: 6; Surge Value: 24
      AC: 30; Action Points: 0
      Combat Advantage expires.
      Conditions:
        +1 defense bonus (until end of this turn).
      Brash Strike (standard action, at_will)
        Attacks Soldier with 24 vs. 26 AC (1d20+14; rolled 10).
        Misses.
        Soldier gains Combat Advantage (until start of next turn).
      Shift (move action, at_will)
        Ragnarok gains +1 defense bonus (until end of next turn).
      +1 defense bonus expires.
    
  Round 14:
    Soldier's turn:
      HP: 11/106 (bloodied); Temp HP: 0; Surges: 1; Surge Value: 26
      AC: 26; Action Points: 0
      Conditions:
        Combat Advantage (until start of next turn).
      Soldier Basic Attack (standard action, at_will)
        Attacks Ragnarok with 25 vs. 30 AC (1d20+19; rolled 6).
        Misses.
    Ragnarok's turn:
      HP: 19/88 (bloodied); Temp HP: 0; Surges: 6; Surge Value: 24
      AC: 30; Action Points: 0
      Combat Advantage expires.
      Conditions:
        +1 defense bonus (until end of this turn).
      Shift (move action, at_will)
        Ragnarok gains +1 defense bonus (until end of next turn).
      Crushing Surge (standard action, at_will)
        Attacks Soldier with 18 vs. 26 AC (1d20+12; rolled 6).
        Misses.
        Ragnarok gains 5 temp hp (had 0; applied 5).
      +1 defense bonus expires.
    
  Round 15:
    Soldier's turn:
      HP: 11/106 (bloodied); Temp HP: 0; Surges: 1; Surge Value: 26
      AC: 26; Action Points: 0
      Soldier Basic Attack (standard action, at_will)
        Attacks Ragnarok with 33 vs. 30 AC (1d20+17; rolled 16).
        Hits: 14 damage (2d6+5; rolled 3, 6).
        Ragnarok deflects 5 damage; 9 gets through (5 temp hp - 14 damage).
        Ragnarok has 10 hp remaining (19 hp - 9 damage).
    Ragnarok's turn:
      HP: 10/88 (bloodied); Temp HP: 0; Surges: 6; Surge Value: 24
      AC: 30; Action Points: 0
      Conditions:
        +1 defense bonus (until end of this turn).
      Shift (move action, at_will)
        Ragnarok gains +1 defense bonus (until end of next turn).
      Crushing Surge (standard action, at_will)
        Attacks Soldier with 20 vs. 26 AC (1d20+12; rolled 8).
        Misses.
        Ragnarok gains 5 temp hp (had 0; applied 5).
      +1 defense bonus expires.
    
  Round 16:
    Soldier's turn:
      HP: 11/106 (bloodied); Temp HP: 0; Surges: 1; Surge Value: 26
      AC: 26; Action Points: 0
      Soldier Basic Attack (standard action, at_will)
        Attacks Ragnarok with 35 vs. 30 AC (1d20+17; rolled 18).
        Hits: 14 damage (2d6+5; rolled 4, 5).
        Ragnarok deflects 5 damage; 9 gets through (5 temp hp - 14 damage).
        Ragnarok has 1 hp remaining (10 hp - 9 damage).
    Ragnarok's turn:
      HP: 1/88 (bloodied); Temp HP: 0; Surges: 6; Surge Value: 24
      AC: 30; Action Points: 0
      Conditions:
        +1 defense bonus (until end of this turn).
      Brash Strike (standard action, at_will)
        Attacks Soldier with 22 vs. 26 AC (1d20+14; rolled 8).
        Misses.
        Soldier gains Combat Advantage (until start of next turn).
      Shift (move action, at_will)
        Ragnarok gains +1 defense bonus (until end of next turn).
      +1 defense bonus expires.
    
  Round 17:
    Soldier's turn:
      HP: 11/106 (bloodied); Temp HP: 0; Surges: 1; Surge Value: 26
      AC: 26; Action Points: 0
      Conditions:
        Combat Advantage (until start of next turn).
      Soldier Basic Attack (standard action, at_will)
        Attacks Ragnarok with 33 vs. 30 AC (1d20+19; rolled 14).
        Hits: 14 damage (2d6+5; rolled 6, 3).
        Ragnarok has -13 hp remaining (1 hp - 14 damage).
    Ragnarok's turn:
      HP: -13/88 (bloodied); Temp HP: 0; Surges: 6; Surge Value: 24
      AC: 30; Action Points: 0
      Combat Advantage expires.
      Conditions:
        +1 defense bonus (until end of this turn).
      Ragnarok is dying (0 death saves failed).
        Rolls death saving throw and gets a 12 (1d20; rolled 12).
        Passes.
      +1 defense bonus expires.
    
  Round 18:
    Soldier's turn:
      HP: 11/106 (bloodied); Temp HP: 0; Surges: 1; Surge Value: 26
      AC: 26; Action Points: 0
      Soldier Basic Attack (standard action, at_will)
        Attacks Ragnarok with 21 vs. 29 AC (1d20+17; rolled 4).
        Misses.
    Ragnarok's turn:
      HP: -13/88 (bloodied); Temp HP: 0; Surges: 6; Surge Value: 24
      AC: 29; Action Points: 0
      Ragnarok is dying (0 death saves failed).
        Rolls death saving throw and gets a 1 (1d20; rolled 1).
        Fails. 2 failures remaining before death.
    
  Round 19:
    Soldier's turn:
      HP: 11/106 (bloodied); Temp HP: 0; Surges: 1; Surge Value: 26
      AC: 26; Action Points: 0
      Soldier Basic Attack (standard action, at_will)
        Attacks Ragnarok with 21 vs. 29 AC (1d20+17; rolled 4).
        Misses.
    Ragnarok's turn:
      HP: -13/88 (bloodied); Temp HP: 0; Surges: 6; Surge Value: 24
      AC: 29; Action Points: 0
      Ragnarok is dying (1 death saves failed).
        Rolls death saving throw and gets a 14 (1d20; rolled 14).
        Passes.
    
  Round 20:
    Soldier's turn:
      HP: 11/106 (bloodied); Temp HP: 0; Surges: 1; Surge Value: 26
      AC: 26; Action Points: 0
      Soldier Basic Attack (standard action, at_will)
        Attacks Ragnarok with 28 vs. 29 AC (1d20+17; rolled 11).
        Misses.
    Ragnarok's turn:
      HP: -13/88 (bloodied); Temp HP: 0; Surges: 6; Surge Value: 24
      AC: 29; Action Points: 0
      Ragnarok is dying (1 death saves failed).
        Rolls death saving throw and gets a 17 (1d20; rolled 17).
        Passes.
    
  Round 21:
    Soldier's turn:
      HP: 11/106 (bloodied); Temp HP: 0; Surges: 1; Surge Value: 26
      AC: 26; Action Points: 0
      Soldier Basic Attack (standard action, at_will)
        Attacks Ragnarok with 30 vs. 29 AC (1d20+17; rolled 13).
        Hits: 12 damage (2d6+5; rolled 2, 5).
        Ragnarok has -25 hp remaining (-13 hp - 12 damage).
    Ragnarok's turn:
      HP: -25/88 (bloodied); Temp HP: 0; Surges: 6; Surge Value: 24
      AC: 29; Action Points: 0
      Ragnarok is dying (1 death saves failed).
        Rolls death saving throw and gets a 12 (1d20; rolled 12).
        Passes.
    
  Round 22:
    Soldier's turn:
      HP: 11/106 (bloodied); Temp HP: 0; Surges: 1; Surge Value: 26
      AC: 26; Action Points: 0
      Soldier Basic Attack (standard action, at_will)
        Attacks Ragnarok with 30 vs. 29 AC (1d20+17; rolled 13).
        Hits: 14 damage (2d6+5; rolled 6, 3).
        Ragnarok has -39 hp remaining (-25 hp - 14 damage).
    Ragnarok's turn:
      HP: -39/88 (bloodied); Temp HP: 0; Surges: 6; Surge Value: 24
      AC: 29; Action Points: 0
      Ragnarok is dying (1 death saves failed).
        Rolls death saving throw and gets a 5 (1d20; rolled 5).
        Fails. 1 failures remaining before death.
    
  Round 23:
    Soldier's turn:
      HP: 11/106 (bloodied); Temp HP: 0; Surges: 1; Surge Value: 26
      AC: 26; Action Points: 0
      Soldier Basic Attack (standard action, at_will)
        Attacks Ragnarok with 26 vs. 29 AC (1d20+17; rolled 9).
        Misses.
    Ragnarok's turn:
      HP: -39/88 (bloodied); Temp HP: 0; Surges: 6; Surge Value: 24
      AC: 29; Action Points: 0
      Ragnarok is dying (2 death saves failed).
        Rolls death saving throw and gets a 1 (1d20; rolled 1).
        Fails. 0 failures remaining before death.
    Ragnarok has died!
    
  Villains win!
```
[/sblock]
[sblock=Example of 5 fight(s) survived (98.5% chance)

```
FIGHT #1: Level 9 Ragnarok VS. Level 12 Soldier
  Roll initiative!
    Ragnarok rolls 15 initiative (1d20+5; rolled 10).
    Soldier rolls 22 initiative (1d20+12; rolled 10).
    Initiative order: 
      Soldier
      Ragnarok
  
  Round 1:
    Soldier's turn:
      HP: 123/123; Temp HP: 0; Surges: 2; Surge Value: 30
      AC: 28; Action Points: 0
      Soldier Basic Attack (standard action, at_will)
        Attacks Ragnarok with 21 vs. 27 AC (1d20+19; rolled 2).
        Misses.
    Ragnarok's turn:
      HP: 88/88; Temp HP: 0; Surges: 14; Surge Value: 24
      AC: 27; Action Points: 1
      Knee Breaker (standard action, daily)
        Attacks Soldier with 30 vs. 28 AC (1d20+12; rolled 18).
        Hits: 21 damage (2d10[brutal 2]+15; rolled 3, 1, 3).
        Soldier has 102 hp remaining (123 hp - 21 damage).
        Ragnarok gains 12 temp hp (had 0; applied 12).
        Knee Breaker has been expended.
      Rain Of Steel (minor action, daily)
        Ragnarok gains Rain of Steel (stance).
        Rain Of Steel has been expended.
      Shift (move action, at_will)
        Ragnarok gains +1 defense bonus (until end of next turn).
      Spend Action Point (free action, encounter)
        Ragnarok spends an action point (0 remaining).
        Ragnarok gains a standard action.
        Spend Action Point has been expended.
      Griffons Wrath (standard action, encounter)
        Attacks Soldier with 15 vs. 28 AC (1d20+12; rolled 3).
        Misses.
        Griffons Wrath has been expended.
    
  Round 2:
    Soldier's turn:
      HP: 102/123; Temp HP: 0; Surges: 2; Surge Value: 30
      AC: 28; Action Points: 0
      Rain of Steel:
        Soldier takes 7 damage (1d10[brutal 2]; rolled 7).
        Soldier has 95 hp remaining (102 hp - 7 damage).
      Soldier Basic Attack (standard action, at_will)
        Attacks Ragnarok with 28 vs. 28 AC (1d20+19; rolled 9).
        Hits: 8 damage (2d6+5; rolled 1, 2).
        Ragnarok deflects 8 damage; 0 gets through (12 temp hp - 8 damage).
        Ragnarok has 88 hp remaining (88 hp - 0 damage).
        Ragnarok reacts with Strikebacks Power (immediate reaction, encounter):
          Attacks Soldier with 24 vs. 28 AC (1d20+12; rolled 12).
          Misses.
          Strikebacks Power has been expended.
    Ragnarok's turn:
      HP: 88/88; Temp HP: 4; Surges: 14; Surge Value: 24
      AC: 28; Action Points: 0
      Conditions:
        Rain of Steel (stance).
        +1 defense bonus (until end of this turn).
      Distracting Spate (standard action, encounter)
        Attacks Soldier with 17 vs. 28 AC (1d20+12; rolled 5).
        Misses.
        Distracting Spate has been expended.
      Shift (move action, at_will)
        Ragnarok gains +1 defense bonus (until end of next turn).
      +1 defense bonus expires.
    
  Round 3:
    Soldier's turn:
      HP: 95/123; Temp HP: 0; Surges: 2; Surge Value: 30
      AC: 28; Action Points: 0
      Rain of Steel:
        Soldier takes 8 damage (1d10[brutal 2]; rolled 8).
        Soldier has 87 hp remaining (95 hp - 8 damage).
      Soldier Encounter Attack (standard action, encounter)
        Attacks Ragnarok with 22 vs. 28 AC (1d20+19; rolled 3).
        Misses.
        Soldier Encounter Attack has been expended.
    Ragnarok's turn:
      HP: 88/88; Temp HP: 4; Surges: 14; Surge Value: 24
      AC: 28; Action Points: 0
      Conditions:
        Rain of Steel (stance).
        +1 defense bonus (until end of this turn).
      Shift (move action, at_will)
        Ragnarok gains +1 defense bonus (until end of next turn).
      Crushing Blow (standard action, encounter)
        Attacks Soldier with 17 vs. 28 AC (1d20+12; rolled 5).
        Misses.
        Crushing Blow has been expended.
      +1 defense bonus expires.
    
  Round 4:
    Soldier's turn:
      HP: 87/123; Temp HP: 0; Surges: 2; Surge Value: 30
      AC: 28; Action Points: 0
      Rain of Steel:
        Soldier takes 9 damage (1d10[brutal 2]; rolled 9).
        Soldier has 78 hp remaining (87 hp - 9 damage).
      Soldier Basic Attack (standard action, at_will)
        Attacks Ragnarok with 35 vs. 28 AC (1d20+19; rolled 16).
        Hits: 10 damage (2d6+5; rolled 4, 1).
        Ragnarok deflects 4 damage; 6 gets through (4 temp hp - 10 damage).
        Ragnarok has 82 hp remaining (88 hp - 6 damage).
    Ragnarok's turn:
      HP: 82/88; Temp HP: 0; Surges: 14; Surge Value: 24
      AC: 28; Action Points: 0
      Conditions:
        Rain of Steel (stance).
        +1 defense bonus (until end of this turn).
      Shift (move action, at_will)
        Ragnarok gains +1 defense bonus (until end of next turn).
      Brash Strike (standard action, at_will)
        Attacks Soldier with 32 vs. 28 AC (1d20+14; rolled 18).
        Hits: 22 damage (1d10[brutal 2]+15; rolled 2, 7).
        Soldier has 56 hp remaining (78 hp - 22 damage).
        Soldier has been bloodied.
        Ragnarok uses Jackal Strike (free action, daily):
          Attacks Soldier with 22 vs. 28 AC (1d20+12; rolled 10).
          Misses: Not expended.
        Ragnarok gains 5 temp hp (had 0; applied 5).
        Soldier gains Combat Advantage (until start of next turn).
      +1 defense bonus expires.
    
  Round 5:
    Soldier's turn:
      HP: 56/123 (bloodied); Temp HP: 0; Surges: 2; Surge Value: 30
      AC: 28; Action Points: 0
      Rain of Steel:
        Soldier takes 3 damage (1d10[brutal 2]; rolled 3).
        Soldier has 53 hp remaining (56 hp - 3 damage).
      Conditions:
        Combat Advantage (until start of next turn).
      Soldier Basic Attack (standard action, at_will)
        Attacks Ragnarok with 35 vs. 28 AC (1d20+21; rolled 14).
        Hits: 12 damage (2d6+5; rolled 3, 4).
        Ragnarok deflects 5 damage; 7 gets through (5 temp hp - 12 damage).
        Ragnarok has 75 hp remaining (82 hp - 7 damage).
    Ragnarok's turn:
      HP: 75/88; Temp HP: 0; Surges: 14; Surge Value: 24
      AC: 28; Action Points: 0
      Combat Advantage expires.
      Conditions:
        Rain of Steel (stance).
        +1 defense bonus (until end of this turn).
      Crushing Surge (standard action, at_will)
        Attacks Soldier with 27 vs. 28 AC (1d20+12; rolled 15).
        Misses.
        Ragnarok gains 5 temp hp (had 0; applied 5).
      Shift (move action, at_will)
        Ragnarok gains +1 defense bonus (until end of next turn).
      +1 defense bonus expires.
    
  Round 6:
    Soldier's turn:
      HP: 53/123 (bloodied); Temp HP: 0; Surges: 2; Surge Value: 30
      AC: 28; Action Points: 0
      Rain of Steel:
        Soldier takes 4 damage (1d10[brutal 2]; rolled 4).
        Soldier has 49 hp remaining (53 hp - 4 damage).
      Soldier Basic Attack (standard action, at_will)
        Attacks Ragnarok with 39 vs. 28 AC (1d20+19; rolled 20).
        Crits: 17 damage (2d6[max]+5; rolled max).
        Ragnarok reacts with Unbreakable (immediate reaction, encounter):
          Damage is reduced to 7 hp (17 hp - 10 hp).
          Unbreakable has been expended.
        Ragnarok deflects 5 damage; 2 gets through (5 temp hp - 7 damage).
        Ragnarok has 73 hp remaining (75 hp - 2 damage).
    Ragnarok's turn:
      HP: 73/88; Temp HP: 0; Surges: 14; Surge Value: 24
      AC: 28; Action Points: 0
      Conditions:
        Rain of Steel (stance).
        +1 defense bonus (until end of this turn).
      Shift (move action, at_will)
        Ragnarok gains +1 defense bonus (until end of next turn).
      Crushing Surge (standard action, at_will)
        Attacks Soldier with 29 vs. 28 AC (1d20+12; rolled 17).
        Hits: 20 damage (1d10[brutal 2]+10; rolled 10).
        Soldier has 29 hp remaining (49 hp - 20 damage).
        Ragnarok gains 12 temp hp (had 0; applied 12).
      +1 defense bonus expires.
    
  Round 7:
    Soldier's turn:
      HP: 29/123 (bloodied); Temp HP: 0; Surges: 2; Surge Value: 30
      AC: 28; Action Points: 0
      Rain of Steel:
        Soldier takes 3 damage (1d10[brutal 2]; rolled 3).
        Soldier has 26 hp remaining (29 hp - 3 damage).
      Soldier Basic Attack (standard action, at_will)
        Attacks Ragnarok with 32 vs. 28 AC (1d20+19; rolled 13).
        Hits: 10 damage (2d6+5; rolled 3, 2).
        Ragnarok deflects 10 damage; 0 gets through (12 temp hp - 10 damage).
        Ragnarok has 73 hp remaining (73 hp - 0 damage).
    Ragnarok's turn:
      HP: 73/88; Temp HP: 2; Surges: 14; Surge Value: 24
      AC: 28; Action Points: 0
      Conditions:
        Rain of Steel (stance).
        +1 defense bonus (until end of this turn).
      Brash Strike (standard action, at_will)
        Attacks Soldier with 27 vs. 28 AC (1d20+14; rolled 13).
        Misses.
        Soldier gains Combat Advantage (until start of next turn).
      Shift (move action, at_will)
        Ragnarok gains +1 defense bonus (until end of next turn).
      +1 defense bonus expires.
    
  Round 8:
    Soldier's turn:
      HP: 26/123 (bloodied); Temp HP: 0; Surges: 2; Surge Value: 30
      AC: 28; Action Points: 0
      Rain of Steel:
        Soldier takes 6 damage (1d10[brutal 2]; rolled 6).
        Soldier has 20 hp remaining (26 hp - 6 damage).
      Conditions:
        Combat Advantage (until start of next turn).
      Soldier Basic Attack (standard action, at_will)
        Attacks Ragnarok with 41 vs. 28 AC (1d20+21; rolled 20).
        Crits: 17 damage (2d6[max]+5; rolled max).
        Ragnarok deflects 2 damage; 15 gets through (2 temp hp - 17 damage).
        Ragnarok has 58 hp remaining (73 hp - 15 damage).
    Ragnarok's turn:
      HP: 58/88; Temp HP: 0; Surges: 14; Surge Value: 24
      AC: 28; Action Points: 0
      Combat Advantage expires.
      Conditions:
        Rain of Steel (stance).
        +1 defense bonus (until end of this turn).
      Crushing Surge (standard action, at_will)
        Attacks Soldier with 27 vs. 28 AC (1d20+12; rolled 15).
        Misses.
        Ragnarok gains 5 temp hp (had 0; applied 5).
      Shift (move action, at_will)
        Ragnarok gains +1 defense bonus (until end of next turn).
      +1 defense bonus expires.
    
  Round 9:
    Soldier's turn:
      HP: 20/123 (bloodied); Temp HP: 0; Surges: 2; Surge Value: 30
      AC: 28; Action Points: 0
      Rain of Steel:
        Soldier takes 8 damage (1d10[brutal 2]; rolled 8).
        Soldier has 12 hp remaining (20 hp - 8 damage).
      Soldier Basic Attack (standard action, at_will)
        Attacks Ragnarok with 36 vs. 28 AC (1d20+19; rolled 17).
        Hits: 17 damage (2d6+5; rolled 6, 6).
        Ragnarok deflects 5 damage; 12 gets through (5 temp hp - 17 damage).
        Ragnarok has 46 hp remaining (58 hp - 12 damage).
    Ragnarok's turn:
      HP: 46/88; Temp HP: 0; Surges: 14; Surge Value: 24
      AC: 28; Action Points: 0
      Conditions:
        Rain of Steel (stance).
        +1 defense bonus (until end of this turn).
      Shift (move action, at_will)
        Ragnarok gains +1 defense bonus (until end of next turn).
      Brash Strike (standard action, at_will)
        Attacks Soldier with 32 vs. 28 AC (1d20+14; rolled 18).
        Hits: 22 damage (1d10[brutal 2]+15; rolled 7).
        Soldier has -10 hp remaining (12 hp - 22 damage).
        Ragnarok gains 5 temp hp (had 0; applied 5).
        Soldier gains Combat Advantage (until start of next turn).
      +1 defense bonus expires.
    Soldier has died!
    
  Heroes win!
  Ragnarok takes a short rest.
    Ragnarok has 46 hp; wants at least 76 hp (maximum is 88 hp).
      Ragnarok spends a healing surge (13 remaining).
      Ragnarok heals 24 hp (46 hp -> 70 hp; 0 hp wasted).
      Ragnarok spends a healing surge (12 remaining).
      Ragnarok heals 24 hp (70 hp -> 88 hp; 6 hp wasted).
    Temporary hit points expire.
    Powers recharge:
      Distracting Spate recharges.
      Crushing Blow recharges.
      Unbreakable recharges.
      Griffons Wrath recharges.
      Spend Action Point recharges.
      Strikebacks Power recharges.
    Conditions expire:
      Rain of steel expires.
      +1 defense bonus expires.
  
FIGHT #2: Level 9 Ragnarok VS. Level 9 Soldier
  Roll initiative!
    Ragnarok rolls 25 initiative (1d20+5; rolled 20).
    Soldier rolls 15 initiative (1d20+9; rolled 6).
    Initiative order: 
      Ragnarok
      Soldier
  
  Round 1:
    Ragnarok's turn:
      HP: 88/88; Temp HP: 0; Surges: 12; Surge Value: 24
      AC: 27; Action Points: 0
      Griffons Wrath (standard action, encounter)
        Attacks Soldier with 19 vs. 25 AC (1d20+12; rolled 7).
        Misses.
        Griffons Wrath has been expended.
      Shift (move action, at_will)
        Ragnarok gains +1 defense bonus (until end of next turn).
    Soldier's turn:
      HP: 97/97; Temp HP: 0; Surges: 1; Surge Value: 24
      AC: 25; Action Points: 0
      Soldier Encounter Attack (standard action, encounter)
        Attacks Ragnarok with 30 vs. 28 AC (1d20+16; rolled 14).
        Hits: 20 damage (3d10+5; rolled 8, 5, 2).
        Ragnarok reacts with Unbreakable (immediate reaction, encounter):
          Damage is reduced to 10 hp (20 hp - 10 hp).
          Unbreakable has been expended.
        Ragnarok has 78 hp remaining (88 hp - 10 damage).
        Soldier Encounter Attack has been expended.
    
  Round 2:
    Ragnarok's turn:
      HP: 78/88; Temp HP: 0; Surges: 12; Surge Value: 24
      AC: 28; Action Points: 0
      Conditions:
        +1 defense bonus (until end of this turn).
      Brash Strike (standard action, at_will)
        Attacks Soldier with 32 vs. 25 AC (1d20+14; rolled 18).
        Hits: 24 damage (1d10[brutal 2]+15; rolled 9).
        Soldier has 73 hp remaining (97 hp - 24 damage).
        Ragnarok gains 5 temp hp (had 0; applied 5).
        Soldier gains Combat Advantage (until start of next turn).
      Shift (move action, at_will)
        Ragnarok gains +1 defense bonus (until end of next turn).
      +1 defense bonus expires.
    Soldier's turn:
      HP: 73/97; Temp HP: 0; Surges: 1; Surge Value: 24
      AC: 25; Action Points: 0
      Conditions:
        Combat Advantage (until start of next turn).
      Soldier Basic Attack (standard action, at_will)
        Attacks Ragnarok with 23 vs. 28 AC (1d20+18; rolled 5).
        Misses.
    
  Round 3:
    Ragnarok's turn:
      HP: 78/88; Temp HP: 5; Surges: 12; Surge Value: 24
      AC: 28; Action Points: 0
      Combat Advantage expires.
      Conditions:
        +1 defense bonus (until end of this turn).
      Shift (move action, at_will)
        Ragnarok gains +1 defense bonus (until end of next turn).
      Crushing Blow (standard action, encounter)
        Attacks Soldier with 31 vs. 25 AC (1d20+12; rolled 19).
        Hits: 28 damage (2d10[brutal 2]+15; rolled 2, 5, 8).
        Soldier has 45 hp remaining (73 hp - 28 damage).
        Soldier has been bloodied.
        Ragnarok uses Jackal Strike (free action, daily):
          Attacks Soldier with 23 vs. 25 AC (1d20+12; rolled 11).
          Misses: Not expended.
        Ragnarok gains 0 temp hp (had 5; applied 5).
        Crushing Blow has been expended.
      +1 defense bonus expires.
    Soldier's turn:
      HP: 45/97 (bloodied); Temp HP: 0; Surges: 1; Surge Value: 24
      AC: 25; Action Points: 0
      Soldier Basic Attack (standard action, at_will)
        Attacks Ragnarok with 28 vs. 28 AC (1d20+16; rolled 12).
        Hits: 16 damage (2d6+5; rolled 6, 5).
        Ragnarok deflects 5 damage; 11 gets through (5 temp hp - 16 damage).
        Ragnarok has 67 hp remaining (78 hp - 11 damage).
        Ragnarok reacts with Strikebacks Power (immediate reaction, encounter):
          Attacks Soldier with 25 vs. 25 AC (1d20+12; rolled 13).
          Hits: 19 damage (1d10[brutal 2]+10; rolled 9).
          Soldier has 26 hp remaining (45 hp - 19 damage).
          Ragnarok gains 5 temp hp (had 0; applied 5).
          Strikebacks Power has been expended.
    
  Round 4:
    Ragnarok's turn:
      HP: 67/88; Temp HP: 5; Surges: 12; Surge Value: 24
      AC: 28; Action Points: 0
      Conditions:
        +1 defense bonus (until end of this turn).
      Shift (move action, at_will)
        Ragnarok gains +1 defense bonus (until end of next turn).
      Distracting Spate (standard action, encounter)
        Attacks Soldier with 20 vs. 25 AC (1d20+12; rolled 8).
        Misses.
        Distracting Spate has been expended.
      +1 defense bonus expires.
    Soldier's turn:
      HP: 26/97 (bloodied); Temp HP: 0; Surges: 1; Surge Value: 24
      AC: 25; Action Points: 0
      Soldier Basic Attack (standard action, at_will)
        Attacks Ragnarok with 21 vs. 28 AC (1d20+16; rolled 5).
        Misses.
    
  Round 5:
    Ragnarok's turn:
      HP: 67/88; Temp HP: 5; Surges: 12; Surge Value: 24
      AC: 28; Action Points: 0
      Conditions:
        +1 defense bonus (until end of this turn).
      Brash Strike (standard action, at_will)
        Attacks Soldier with 17 vs. 25 AC (1d20+14; rolled 3).
        Misses.
        Soldier gains Combat Advantage (until start of next turn).
      Shift (move action, at_will)
        Ragnarok gains +1 defense bonus (until end of next turn).
      +1 defense bonus expires.
    Soldier's turn:
      HP: 26/97 (bloodied); Temp HP: 0; Surges: 1; Surge Value: 24
      AC: 25; Action Points: 0
      Conditions:
        Combat Advantage (until start of next turn).
      Soldier Basic Attack (standard action, at_will)
        Attacks Ragnarok with 34 vs. 28 AC (1d20+18; rolled 16).
        Hits: 15 damage (2d6+5; rolled 6, 4).
        Ragnarok deflects 5 damage; 10 gets through (5 temp hp - 15 damage).
        Ragnarok has 57 hp remaining (67 hp - 10 damage).
    
  Round 6:
    Ragnarok's turn:
      HP: 57/88; Temp HP: 0; Surges: 12; Surge Value: 24
      AC: 28; Action Points: 0
      Combat Advantage expires.
      Conditions:
        +1 defense bonus (until end of this turn).
      Crushing Surge (standard action, at_will)
        Attacks Soldier with 23 vs. 25 AC (1d20+12; rolled 11).
        Misses.
        Ragnarok gains 5 temp hp (had 0; applied 5).
      Shift (move action, at_will)
        Ragnarok gains +1 defense bonus (until end of next turn).
      +1 defense bonus expires.
    Soldier's turn:
      HP: 26/97 (bloodied); Temp HP: 0; Surges: 1; Surge Value: 24
      AC: 25; Action Points: 0
      Soldier Basic Attack (standard action, at_will)
        Attacks Ragnarok with 34 vs. 28 AC (1d20+16; rolled 18).
        Hits: 15 damage (2d6+5; rolled 5, 5).
        Ragnarok deflects 5 damage; 10 gets through (5 temp hp - 15 damage).
        Ragnarok has 47 hp remaining (57 hp - 10 damage).
    
  Round 7:
    Ragnarok's turn:
      HP: 47/88; Temp HP: 0; Surges: 12; Surge Value: 24
      AC: 28; Action Points: 0
      Conditions:
        +1 defense bonus (until end of this turn).
      Brash Strike (standard action, at_will)
        Attacks Soldier with 25 vs. 25 AC (1d20+14; rolled 11).
        Hits: 20 damage (1d10[brutal 2]+15; rolled 5).
        Soldier has 6 hp remaining (26 hp - 20 damage).
        Ragnarok gains 5 temp hp (had 0; applied 5).
        Soldier gains Combat Advantage (until start of next turn).
      Shift (move action, at_will)
        Ragnarok gains +1 defense bonus (until end of next turn).
      +1 defense bonus expires.
    Soldier's turn:
      HP: 6/97 (bloodied); Temp HP: 0; Surges: 1; Surge Value: 24
      AC: 25; Action Points: 0
      Conditions:
        Combat Advantage (until start of next turn).
      Soldier Basic Attack (standard action, at_will)
        Attacks Ragnarok with 29 vs. 28 AC (1d20+18; rolled 11).
        Hits: 16 damage (2d6+5; rolled 5, 6).
        Ragnarok deflects 5 damage; 11 gets through (5 temp hp - 16 damage).
        Ragnarok has 36 hp remaining (47 hp - 11 damage).
        Ragnarok has been bloodied.
    
  Round 8:
    Ragnarok's turn:
      HP: 36/88 (bloodied); Temp HP: 0; Surges: 12; Surge Value: 24
      AC: 28; Action Points: 0
      Combat Advantage expires.
      Conditions:
        +1 defense bonus (until end of this turn).
      Shift (move action, at_will)
        Ragnarok gains +1 defense bonus (until end of next turn).
      Second Wind (minor action, encounter)
        Ragnarok gains +1 defense bonus (until end of next turn).
        Ragnarok spends a healing surge (11 remaining).
        Ragnarok heals 24 hp (36 hp -> 60 hp; 0 hp wasted).
        Ragnarok gains +2 defense bonus (until end of next turn).
        Second Wind has been expended.
      Brash Strike (standard action, at_will)
        Attacks Soldier with 21 vs. 25 AC (1d20+14; rolled 7).
        Misses.
        Soldier gains Combat Advantage (until start of next turn).
      +1 defense bonus expires.
    Soldier's turn:
      HP: 6/97 (bloodied); Temp HP: 0; Surges: 1; Surge Value: 24
      AC: 25; Action Points: 0
      Conditions:
        Combat Advantage (until start of next turn).
      Soldier Basic Attack (standard action, at_will)
        Attacks Ragnarok with 33 vs. 31 AC (1d20+18; rolled 15).
        Hits: 15 damage (2d6+5; rolled 5, 5).
        Ragnarok has 45 hp remaining (60 hp - 15 damage).
    
  Round 9:
    Ragnarok's turn:
      HP: 45/88; Temp HP: 0; Surges: 11; Surge Value: 24
      AC: 31; Action Points: 0
      Combat Advantage expires.
      Conditions:
        +1 defense bonus (until end of this turn).
        +1 defense bonus (until end of this turn).
        +2 defense bonus (until end of this turn).
      Brash Strike (standard action, at_will)
        Attacks Soldier with 17 vs. 25 AC (1d20+14; rolled 3).
        Misses.
        Soldier gains Combat Advantage (until start of next turn).
      Shift (move action, at_will)
        Ragnarok gains +1 defense bonus (until end of next turn).
      +1 defense bonus expires.
      +1 defense bonus expires.
      +2 defense bonus expires.
    Soldier's turn:
      HP: 6/97 (bloodied); Temp HP: 0; Surges: 1; Surge Value: 24
      AC: 25; Action Points: 0
      Conditions:
        Combat Advantage (until start of next turn).
      Soldier Basic Attack (standard action, at_will)
        Attacks Ragnarok with 23 vs. 28 AC (1d20+18; rolled 5).
        Misses.
    
  Round 10:
    Ragnarok's turn:
      HP: 45/88; Temp HP: 0; Surges: 11; Surge Value: 24
      AC: 28; Action Points: 0
      Combat Advantage expires.
      Conditions:
        +1 defense bonus (until end of this turn).
      Shift (move action, at_will)
        Ragnarok gains +1 defense bonus (until end of next turn).
      Crushing Surge (standard action, at_will)
        Attacks Soldier with 25 vs. 25 AC (1d20+12; rolled 13).
        Hits: 20 damage (1d10[brutal 2]+10; rolled 10).
        Soldier has -14 hp remaining (6 hp - 20 damage).
        Ragnarok gains 12 temp hp (had 0; applied 12).
      +1 defense bonus expires.
    Soldier has died!
    
  Heroes win!
  Ragnarok takes a short rest.
    Ragnarok has 45 hp; wants at least 76 hp (maximum is 88 hp).
      Ragnarok spends a healing surge (10 remaining).
      Ragnarok heals 24 hp (45 hp -> 69 hp; 0 hp wasted).
      Ragnarok spends a healing surge (9 remaining).
      Ragnarok heals 24 hp (69 hp -> 88 hp; 5 hp wasted).
    Temporary hit points expire.
    Powers recharge:
      Distracting Spate recharges.
      Crushing Blow recharges.
      Unbreakable recharges.
      Griffons Wrath recharges.
      Second Wind recharges.
      Strikebacks Power recharges.
    Conditions expire:
      +1 defense bonus expires.
    Milestone:
      Ragnarok gains an action point.
      Meliorating Layered Plate Armor +2: enhancement increases to +3.
  
FIGHT #3: Level 9 Ragnarok VS. Level 11 Soldier
  Roll initiative!
    Ragnarok rolls 24 initiative (1d20+5; rolled 19).
    Soldier rolls 12 initiative (1d20+11; rolled 1).
    Initiative order: 
      Ragnarok
      Soldier
  
  Round 1:
    Ragnarok's turn:
      HP: 88/88; Temp HP: 0; Surges: 9; Surge Value: 24
      AC: 28; Action Points: 1
      Griffons Wrath (standard action, encounter)
        Attacks Soldier with 14 vs. 27 AC (1d20+12; rolled 2).
        Misses.
        Griffons Wrath has been expended.
      Spend Action Point (free action, encounter)
        Ragnarok spends an action point (0 remaining).
        Ragnarok gains a standard action.
        Spend Action Point has been expended.
      Crushing Surge (standard action, at_will)
        Attacks Soldier with 17 vs. 27 AC (1d20+12; rolled 5).
        Misses.
        Ragnarok gains 5 temp hp (had 0; applied 5).
      Shift (move action, at_will)
        Ragnarok gains +1 defense bonus (until end of next turn).
    Soldier's turn:
      HP: 114/114; Temp HP: 0; Surges: 2; Surge Value: 28
      AC: 27; Action Points: 0
      Soldier Encounter Attack (standard action, encounter)
        Attacks Ragnarok with 24 vs. 29 AC (1d20+18; rolled 6).
        Misses.
        Soldier Encounter Attack has been expended.
    
  Round 2:
    Ragnarok's turn:
      HP: 88/88; Temp HP: 5; Surges: 9; Surge Value: 24
      AC: 29; Action Points: 0
      Conditions:
        +1 defense bonus (until end of this turn).
      Crushing Blow (standard action, encounter)
        Attacks Soldier with 23 vs. 27 AC (1d20+12; rolled 11).
        Misses.
        Crushing Blow has been expended.
      Shift (move action, at_will)
        Ragnarok gains +1 defense bonus (until end of next turn).
      +1 defense bonus expires.
    Soldier's turn:
      HP: 114/114; Temp HP: 0; Surges: 2; Surge Value: 28
      AC: 27; Action Points: 0
      Soldier Basic Attack (standard action, at_will)
        Attacks Ragnarok with 26 vs. 29 AC (1d20+18; rolled 8).
        Misses.
    
  Round 3:
    Ragnarok's turn:
      HP: 88/88; Temp HP: 5; Surges: 9; Surge Value: 24
      AC: 29; Action Points: 0
      Conditions:
        +1 defense bonus (until end of this turn).
      Shift (move action, at_will)
        Ragnarok gains +1 defense bonus (until end of next turn).
      Brash Strike (standard action, at_will)
        Attacks Soldier with 17 vs. 27 AC (1d20+14; rolled 3).
        Misses.
        Soldier gains Combat Advantage (until start of next turn).
      +1 defense bonus expires.
    Soldier's turn:
      HP: 114/114; Temp HP: 0; Surges: 2; Surge Value: 28
      AC: 27; Action Points: 0
      Conditions:
        Combat Advantage (until start of next turn).
      Soldier Basic Attack (standard action, at_will)
        Attacks Ragnarok with 27 vs. 29 AC (1d20+20; rolled 7).
        Misses.
    
  Round 4:
    Ragnarok's turn:
      HP: 88/88; Temp HP: 5; Surges: 9; Surge Value: 24
      AC: 29; Action Points: 0
      Combat Advantage expires.
      Conditions:
        +1 defense bonus (until end of this turn).
      Brash Strike (standard action, at_will)
        Attacks Soldier with 30 vs. 27 AC (1d20+14; rolled 16).
        Hits: 18 damage (1d10[brutal 2]+15; rolled 3).
        Soldier has 96 hp remaining (114 hp - 18 damage).
        Ragnarok gains 0 temp hp (had 5; applied 5).
        Soldier gains Combat Advantage (until start of next turn).
      Shift (move action, at_will)
        Ragnarok gains +1 defense bonus (until end of next turn).
      +1 defense bonus expires.
    Soldier's turn:
      HP: 96/114; Temp HP: 0; Surges: 2; Surge Value: 28
      AC: 27; Action Points: 0
      Conditions:
        Combat Advantage (until start of next turn).
      Soldier Basic Attack (standard action, at_will)
        Attacks Ragnarok with 37 vs. 29 AC (1d20+20; rolled 17).
        Hits: 8 damage (2d6+5; rolled 2, 1).
        Ragnarok deflects 5 damage; 3 gets through (5 temp hp - 8 damage).
        Ragnarok has 85 hp remaining (88 hp - 3 damage).
        Ragnarok reacts with Strikebacks Power (immediate reaction, encounter):
          Attacks Soldier with 23 vs. 27 AC (1d20+12; rolled 11).
          Misses.
          Strikebacks Power has been expended.
    
  Round 5:
    Ragnarok's turn:
      HP: 85/88; Temp HP: 0; Surges: 9; Surge Value: 24
      AC: 29; Action Points: 0
      Combat Advantage expires.
      Conditions:
        +1 defense bonus (until end of this turn).
      Brash Strike (standard action, at_will)
        Attacks Soldier with 22 vs. 27 AC (1d20+14; rolled 8).
        Misses.
        Soldier gains Combat Advantage (until start of next turn).
      Shift (move action, at_will)
        Ragnarok gains +1 defense bonus (until end of next turn).
      +1 defense bonus expires.
    Soldier's turn:
      HP: 96/114; Temp HP: 0; Surges: 2; Surge Value: 28
      AC: 27; Action Points: 0
      Conditions:
        Combat Advantage (until start of next turn).
      Soldier Basic Attack (standard action, at_will)
        Attacks Ragnarok with 29 vs. 29 AC (1d20+20; rolled 9).
        Hits: 14 damage (2d6+5; rolled 6, 3).
        Ragnarok reacts with Unbreakable (immediate reaction, encounter):
          Damage is reduced to 4 hp (14 hp - 10 hp).
          Unbreakable has been expended.
        Ragnarok has 81 hp remaining (85 hp - 4 damage).
    
  Round 6:
    Ragnarok's turn:
      HP: 81/88; Temp HP: 0; Surges: 9; Surge Value: 24
      AC: 29; Action Points: 0
      Combat Advantage expires.
      Conditions:
        +1 defense bonus (until end of this turn).
      Shift (move action, at_will)
        Ragnarok gains +1 defense bonus (until end of next turn).
      Distracting Spate (standard action, encounter)
        Attacks Soldier with 23 vs. 27 AC (1d20+12; rolled 11).
        Misses.
        Distracting Spate has been expended.
      +1 defense bonus expires.
    Soldier's turn:
      HP: 96/114; Temp HP: 0; Surges: 2; Surge Value: 28
      AC: 27; Action Points: 0
      Soldier Basic Attack (standard action, at_will)
        Attacks Ragnarok with 19 vs. 29 AC (1d20+18; rolled 1).
        Misses.
    
  Round 7:
    Ragnarok's turn:
      HP: 81/88; Temp HP: 0; Surges: 9; Surge Value: 24
      AC: 29; Action Points: 0
      Conditions:
        +1 defense bonus (until end of this turn).
      Shift (move action, at_will)
        Ragnarok gains +1 defense bonus (until end of next turn).
      Crushing Surge (standard action, at_will)
        Attacks Soldier with 28 vs. 27 AC (1d20+12; rolled 16).
        Hits: 18 damage (1d10[brutal 2]+10; rolled 8).
        Soldier has 78 hp remaining (96 hp - 18 damage).
        Ragnarok gains 12 temp hp (had 0; applied 12).
      +1 defense bonus expires.
    Soldier's turn:
      HP: 78/114; Temp HP: 0; Surges: 2; Surge Value: 28
      AC: 27; Action Points: 0
      Soldier Basic Attack (standard action, at_will)
        Attacks Ragnarok with 34 vs. 29 AC (1d20+18; rolled 16).
        Hits: 12 damage (2d6+5; rolled 2, 5).
        Ragnarok deflects 12 damage; 0 gets through (12 temp hp - 12 damage).
        Ragnarok has 81 hp remaining (81 hp - 0 damage).
    
  Round 8:
    Ragnarok's turn:
      HP: 81/88; Temp HP: 0; Surges: 9; Surge Value: 24
      AC: 29; Action Points: 0
      Conditions:
        +1 defense bonus (until end of this turn).
      Brash Strike (standard action, at_will)
        Attacks Soldier with 33 vs. 27 AC (1d20+14; rolled 19).
        Hits: 24 damage (1d10[brutal 2]+15; rolled 9).
        Soldier has 54 hp remaining (78 hp - 24 damage).
        Soldier has been bloodied.
        Ragnarok uses Jackal Strike (free action, daily):
          Attacks Soldier with 15 vs. 27 AC (1d20+12; rolled 3).
          Misses: Not expended.
        Ragnarok gains 5 temp hp (had 0; applied 5).
        Soldier gains Combat Advantage (until start of next turn).
      Shift (move action, at_will)
        Ragnarok gains +1 defense bonus (until end of next turn).
      +1 defense bonus expires.
    Soldier's turn:
      HP: 54/114 (bloodied); Temp HP: 0; Surges: 2; Surge Value: 28
      AC: 27; Action Points: 0
      Conditions:
        Combat Advantage (until start of next turn).
      Soldier Basic Attack (standard action, at_will)
        Attacks Ragnarok with 25 vs. 29 AC (1d20+20; rolled 5).
        Misses.
    
  Round 9:
    Ragnarok's turn:
      HP: 81/88; Temp HP: 5; Surges: 9; Surge Value: 24
      AC: 29; Action Points: 0
      Combat Advantage expires.
      Conditions:
        +1 defense bonus (until end of this turn).
      Shift (move action, at_will)
        Ragnarok gains +1 defense bonus (until end of next turn).
      Brash Strike (standard action, at_will)
        Attacks Soldier with 28 vs. 27 AC (1d20+14; rolled 14).
        Hits: 25 damage (1d10[brutal 2]+15; rolled 10).
        Soldier has 29 hp remaining (54 hp - 25 damage).
        Ragnarok gains 0 temp hp (had 5; applied 5).
        Soldier gains Combat Advantage (until start of next turn).
      +1 defense bonus expires.
    Soldier's turn:
      HP: 29/114 (bloodied); Temp HP: 0; Surges: 2; Surge Value: 28
      AC: 27; Action Points: 0
      Conditions:
        Combat Advantage (until start of next turn).
      Soldier Basic Attack (standard action, at_will)
        Attacks Ragnarok with 30 vs. 29 AC (1d20+20; rolled 10).
        Hits: 7 damage (2d6+5; rolled 1, 1).
        Ragnarok deflects 5 damage; 2 gets through (5 temp hp - 7 damage).
        Ragnarok has 79 hp remaining (81 hp - 2 damage).
    
  Round 10:
    Ragnarok's turn:
      HP: 79/88; Temp HP: 0; Surges: 9; Surge Value: 24
      AC: 29; Action Points: 0
      Combat Advantage expires.
      Conditions:
        +1 defense bonus (until end of this turn).
      Crushing Surge (standard action, at_will)
        Attacks Soldier with 19 vs. 27 AC (1d20+12; rolled 7).
        Misses.
        Ragnarok gains 5 temp hp (had 0; applied 5).
      Shift (move action, at_will)
        Ragnarok gains +1 defense bonus (until end of next turn).
      +1 defense bonus expires.
    Soldier's turn:
      HP: 29/114 (bloodied); Temp HP: 0; Surges: 2; Surge Value: 28
      AC: 27; Action Points: 0
      Soldier Basic Attack (standard action, at_will)
        Attacks Ragnarok with 28 vs. 29 AC (1d20+18; rolled 10).
        Misses.
    
  Round 11:
    Ragnarok's turn:
      HP: 79/88; Temp HP: 5; Surges: 9; Surge Value: 24
      AC: 29; Action Points: 0
      Conditions:
        +1 defense bonus (until end of this turn).
      Shift (move action, at_will)
        Ragnarok gains +1 defense bonus (until end of next turn).
      Brash Strike (standard action, at_will)
        Attacks Soldier with 24 vs. 27 AC (1d20+14; rolled 10).
        Misses.
        Soldier gains Combat Advantage (until start of next turn).
      +1 defense bonus expires.
    Soldier's turn:
      HP: 29/114 (bloodied); Temp HP: 0; Surges: 2; Surge Value: 28
      AC: 27; Action Points: 0
      Conditions:
        Combat Advantage (until start of next turn).
      Soldier Basic Attack (standard action, at_will)
        Attacks Ragnarok with 24 vs. 29 AC (1d20+20; rolled 4).
        Misses.
    
  Round 12:
    Ragnarok's turn:
      HP: 79/88; Temp HP: 5; Surges: 9; Surge Value: 24
      AC: 29; Action Points: 0
      Combat Advantage expires.
      Conditions:
        +1 defense bonus (until end of this turn).
      Shift (move action, at_will)
        Ragnarok gains +1 defense bonus (until end of next turn).
      Brash Strike (standard action, at_will)
        Attacks Soldier with 28 vs. 27 AC (1d20+14; rolled 14).
        Hits: 23 damage (1d10[brutal 2]+15; rolled 1, 1, 8).
        Soldier has 6 hp remaining (29 hp - 23 damage).
        Ragnarok gains 0 temp hp (had 5; applied 5).
        Soldier gains Combat Advantage (until start of next turn).
      +1 defense bonus expires.
    Soldier's turn:
      HP: 6/114 (bloodied); Temp HP: 0; Surges: 2; Surge Value: 28
      AC: 27; Action Points: 0
      Conditions:
        Combat Advantage (until start of next turn).
      Soldier Basic Attack (standard action, at_will)
        Attacks Ragnarok with 32 vs. 29 AC (1d20+20; rolled 12).
        Hits: 15 damage (2d6+5; rolled 4, 6).
        Ragnarok deflects 5 damage; 10 gets through (5 temp hp - 15 damage).
        Ragnarok has 69 hp remaining (79 hp - 10 damage).
    
  Round 13:
    Ragnarok's turn:
      HP: 69/88; Temp HP: 0; Surges: 9; Surge Value: 24
      AC: 29; Action Points: 0
      Combat Advantage expires.
      Conditions:
        +1 defense bonus (until end of this turn).
      Shift (move action, at_will)
        Ragnarok gains +1 defense bonus (until end of next turn).
      Brash Strike (standard action, at_will)
        Attacks Soldier with 34 vs. 27 AC (1d20+14; rolled 20).
        Crits: 47 damage (1d10[brutal 2, max]+15 + 2d12; rolled max + 11, 11).
        Soldier has -41 hp remaining (6 hp - 47 damage).
        Ragnarok gains 5 temp hp (had 0; applied 5).
        Soldier gains Combat Advantage (until start of next turn).
      +1 defense bonus expires.
    Soldier has died!
    
  Heroes win!
  Ragnarok takes a short rest.
    Ragnarok has 69 hp; wants at least 76 hp (maximum is 88 hp).
      Ragnarok spends a healing surge (8 remaining).
      Ragnarok heals 24 hp (69 hp -> 88 hp; 5 hp wasted).
    Temporary hit points expire.
    Powers recharge:
      Distracting Spate recharges.
      Crushing Blow recharges.
      Unbreakable recharges.
      Griffons Wrath recharges.
      Spend Action Point recharges.
      Strikebacks Power recharges.
    Conditions expire:
      +1 defense bonus expires.
  
FIGHT #4: Level 9 Ragnarok VS. Level 9 Soldier
  Roll initiative!
    Ragnarok rolls 24 initiative (1d20+5; rolled 19).
    Soldier rolls 28 initiative (1d20+9; rolled 19).
    Initiative order: 
      Soldier
      Ragnarok
  
  Round 1:
    Soldier's turn:
      HP: 97/97; Temp HP: 0; Surges: 1; Surge Value: 24
      AC: 25; Action Points: 0
      Soldier Basic Attack (standard action, at_will)
        Attacks Ragnarok with 34 vs. 28 AC (1d20+16; rolled 18).
        Hits: 10 damage (2d6+5; rolled 2, 3).
        Ragnarok reacts with Unbreakable (immediate reaction, encounter):
          Damage is reduced to 0 hp (10 hp - 10 hp).
          Unbreakable has been expended.
        Ragnarok has 88 hp remaining (88 hp - 0 damage).
    Ragnarok's turn:
      HP: 88/88; Temp HP: 0; Surges: 8; Surge Value: 24
      AC: 28; Action Points: 0
      Distracting Spate (standard action, encounter)
        Attacks Soldier with 28 vs. 25 AC (1d20+12; rolled 16).
        Hits: 22 damage (2d10[brutal 2]+10; rolled 2, 6, 1, 6).
        Soldier has 75 hp remaining (97 hp - 22 damage).
        Ragnarok gains 5 temp hp (had 0; applied 5).
        Ragnarok gains Combat Advantage (until end of next turn).
        Distracting Spate has been expended.
      Shift (move action, at_will)
        Ragnarok gains +1 defense bonus (until end of next turn).
    
  Round 2:
    Soldier's turn:
      HP: 75/97; Temp HP: 0; Surges: 1; Surge Value: 24
      AC: 25; Action Points: 0
      Soldier Basic Attack (standard action, at_will)
        Attacks Ragnarok with 35 vs. 29 AC (1d20+16; rolled 19).
        Hits: 14 damage (2d6+5; rolled 6, 3).
        Ragnarok deflects 5 damage; 9 gets through (5 temp hp - 14 damage).
        Ragnarok has 79 hp remaining (88 hp - 9 damage).
        Ragnarok reacts with Strikebacks Power (immediate reaction, encounter):
          Attacks Soldier with 23 vs. 25 AC (1d20+14; rolled 9).
          Misses.
          Strikebacks Power has been expended.
    Ragnarok's turn:
      HP: 79/88; Temp HP: 0; Surges: 8; Surge Value: 24
      AC: 29; Action Points: 0
      Conditions:
        Combat Advantage (until end of this turn).
        +1 defense bonus (until end of this turn).
      Griffons Wrath (standard action, encounter)
        Attacks Soldier with 29 vs. 25 AC (1d20+14; rolled 15).
        Hits: 26 damage (2d10[brutal 2]+10; rolled 10, 2, 6).
        Soldier has 49 hp remaining (75 hp - 26 damage).
        Ragnarok gains 5 temp hp (had 0; applied 5).
        Soldier gains -2 AC penalty (until end of Ragnarok's next turn).
        Griffons Wrath has been expended.
      Shift (move action, at_will)
        Ragnarok gains +1 defense bonus (until end of next turn).
      Combat Advantage expires.
      +1 defense bonus expires.
    
  Round 3:
    Soldier's turn:
      HP: 49/97; Temp HP: 0; Surges: 1; Surge Value: 24
      AC: 23; Action Points: 0
      Conditions:
        -2 AC penalty (until end of Ragnarok's next turn).
      Soldier Basic Attack (standard action, at_will)
        Attacks Ragnarok with 18 vs. 29 AC (1d20+16; rolled 2).
        Misses.
    Ragnarok's turn:
      HP: 79/88; Temp HP: 5; Surges: 8; Surge Value: 24
      AC: 29; Action Points: 0
      Conditions:
        +1 defense bonus (until end of this turn).
      Shift (move action, at_will)
        Ragnarok gains +1 defense bonus (until end of next turn).
      Crushing Blow (standard action, encounter)
        Attacks Soldier with 24 vs. 23 AC (1d20+12; rolled 12).
        Hits: 25 damage (2d10[brutal 2]+15; rolled 3, 7).
        Soldier has 24 hp remaining (49 hp - 25 damage).
        Soldier has been bloodied.
        Ragnarok uses Jackal Strike (free action, daily):
          Attacks Soldier with 29 vs. 23 AC (1d20+12; rolled 17).
          Hits: 34 damage (3d10[brutal 2]+10; rolled 9, 6, 9).
          Soldier has -10 hp remaining (24 hp - 34 damage).
          Ragnarok gains 0 temp hp (had 5; applied 5).
          Jackal Strike has been expended.
        Ragnarok gains 0 temp hp (had 5; applied 5).
        Crushing Blow has been expended.
      +1 defense bonus expires.
      -2 AC penalty expires.
    Soldier has died!
    
  Heroes win!
  Ragnarok takes a short rest.
    Ragnarok has 79 hp; wants at least 76 hp (maximum is 88 hp).
    Temporary hit points expire.
    Powers recharge:
      Distracting Spate recharges.
      Crushing Blow recharges.
      Unbreakable recharges.
      Griffons Wrath recharges.
      Strikebacks Power recharges.
    Conditions expire:
      +1 defense bonus expires.
    Milestone:
      Ragnarok gains an action point.
      Meliorating Layered Plate Armor +2: enhancement increases to +4.
  
FIGHT #5: Level 9 Ragnarok VS. Level 10 Soldier
  Roll initiative!
    Ragnarok rolls 23 initiative (1d20+5; rolled 18).
    Soldier rolls 26 initiative (1d20+11; rolled 15).
    Initiative order: 
      Soldier
      Ragnarok
  
  Round 1:
    Soldier's turn:
      HP: 106/106; Temp HP: 0; Surges: 1; Surge Value: 26
      AC: 26; Action Points: 0
      Soldier Encounter Attack (standard action, encounter)
        Attacks Ragnarok with 34 vs. 29 AC (1d20+17; rolled 17).
        Hits: 21 damage (4d8+5; rolled 1, 4, 3, 8).
        Ragnarok reacts with Unbreakable (immediate reaction, encounter):
          Damage is reduced to 11 hp (21 hp - 10 hp).
          Unbreakable has been expended.
        Ragnarok has 68 hp remaining (79 hp - 11 damage).
        Soldier Encounter Attack has been expended.
    Ragnarok's turn:
      HP: 68/88; Temp HP: 0; Surges: 8; Surge Value: 24
      AC: 29; Action Points: 1
      Brash Strike (standard action, at_will)
        Attacks Soldier with 20 vs. 26 AC (1d20+14; rolled 6).
        Misses.
        Soldier gains Combat Advantage (until start of next turn).
      Spend Action Point (free action, encounter)
        Ragnarok spends an action point (0 remaining).
        Ragnarok gains a standard action.
        Spend Action Point has been expended.
      Brash Strike (standard action, at_will)
        Attacks Soldier with 20 vs. 26 AC (1d20+14; rolled 6).
        Misses.
        Soldier gains Combat Advantage (until start of next turn).
      Shift (move action, at_will)
        Ragnarok gains +1 defense bonus (until end of next turn).
    
  Round 2:
    Soldier's turn:
      HP: 106/106; Temp HP: 0; Surges: 1; Surge Value: 26
      AC: 26; Action Points: 0
      Conditions:
        Combat Advantage (until start of next turn).
        Combat Advantage (until start of next turn).
      Soldier Basic Attack (standard action, at_will)
        Attacks Ragnarok with 26 vs. 30 AC (1d20+19; rolled 7).
        Misses.
    Ragnarok's turn:
      HP: 68/88; Temp HP: 0; Surges: 8; Surge Value: 24
      AC: 30; Action Points: 0
      Combat Advantage expires.
      Combat Advantage expires.
      Conditions:
        +1 defense bonus (until end of this turn).
      Distracting Spate (standard action, encounter)
        Attacks Soldier with 28 vs. 26 AC (1d20+12; rolled 16).
        Hits: 26 damage (2d10[brutal 2]+10; rolled 1, 1, 2, 8, 8).
        Soldier has 80 hp remaining (106 hp - 26 damage).
        Ragnarok gains 5 temp hp (had 0; applied 5).
        Ragnarok gains Combat Advantage (until end of next turn).
        Distracting Spate has been expended.
      Shift (move action, at_will)
        Ragnarok gains +1 defense bonus (until end of next turn).
      +1 defense bonus expires.
    
  Round 3:
    Soldier's turn:
      HP: 80/106; Temp HP: 0; Surges: 1; Surge Value: 26
      AC: 26; Action Points: 0
      Soldier Basic Attack (standard action, at_will)
        Attacks Ragnarok with 19 vs. 30 AC (1d20+17; rolled 2).
        Misses.
    Ragnarok's turn:
      HP: 68/88; Temp HP: 5; Surges: 8; Surge Value: 24
      AC: 30; Action Points: 0
      Conditions:
        Combat Advantage (until end of this turn).
        +1 defense bonus (until end of this turn).
      Crushing Blow (standard action, encounter)
        Attacks Soldier with 16 vs. 26 AC (1d20+14; rolled 2).
        Misses.
        Crushing Blow has been expended.
      Shift (move action, at_will)
        Ragnarok gains +1 defense bonus (until end of next turn).
      Combat Advantage expires.
      +1 defense bonus expires.
    
  Round 4:
    Soldier's turn:
      HP: 80/106; Temp HP: 0; Surges: 1; Surge Value: 26
      AC: 26; Action Points: 0
      Soldier Basic Attack (standard action, at_will)
        Attacks Ragnarok with 32 vs. 30 AC (1d20+17; rolled 15).
        Hits: 12 damage (2d6+5; rolled 3, 4).
        Ragnarok deflects 5 damage; 7 gets through (5 temp hp - 12 damage).
        Ragnarok has 61 hp remaining (68 hp - 7 damage).
        Ragnarok reacts with Strikebacks Power (immediate reaction, encounter):
          Attacks Soldier with 21 vs. 26 AC (1d20+12; rolled 9).
          Misses.
          Strikebacks Power has been expended.
    Ragnarok's turn:
      HP: 61/88; Temp HP: 0; Surges: 8; Surge Value: 24
      AC: 30; Action Points: 0
      Conditions:
        +1 defense bonus (until end of this turn).
      Brash Strike (standard action, at_will)
        Attacks Soldier with 30 vs. 26 AC (1d20+14; rolled 16).
        Hits: 20 damage (1d10[brutal 2]+15; rolled 5).
        Soldier has 60 hp remaining (80 hp - 20 damage).
        Ragnarok gains 5 temp hp (had 0; applied 5).
        Soldier gains Combat Advantage (until start of next turn).
      Shift (move action, at_will)
        Ragnarok gains +1 defense bonus (until end of next turn).
      +1 defense bonus expires.
    
  Round 5:
    Soldier's turn:
      HP: 60/106; Temp HP: 0; Surges: 1; Surge Value: 26
      AC: 26; Action Points: 0
      Conditions:
        Combat Advantage (until start of next turn).
      Soldier Basic Attack (standard action, at_will)
        Attacks Ragnarok with 34 vs. 30 AC (1d20+19; rolled 15).
        Hits: 10 damage (2d6+5; rolled 1, 4).
        Ragnarok deflects 5 damage; 5 gets through (5 temp hp - 10 damage).
        Ragnarok has 56 hp remaining (61 hp - 5 damage).
    Ragnarok's turn:
      HP: 56/88; Temp HP: 0; Surges: 8; Surge Value: 24
      AC: 30; Action Points: 0
      Combat Advantage expires.
      Conditions:
        +1 defense bonus (until end of this turn).
      Griffons Wrath (standard action, encounter)
        Attacks Soldier with 32 vs. 26 AC (1d20+12; rolled 20).
        Crits: 41 damage (2d10[brutal 2, max]+10 + 2d12; rolled max + 1, 10).
        Soldier has 19 hp remaining (60 hp - 41 damage).
        Soldier has been bloodied.
        Ragnarok gains 5 temp hp (had 0; applied 5).
        Soldier gains -2 AC penalty (until end of Ragnarok's next turn).
        Griffons Wrath has been expended.
      Shift (move action, at_will)
        Ragnarok gains +1 defense bonus (until end of next turn).
      +1 defense bonus expires.
    
  Round 6:
    Soldier's turn:
      HP: 19/106 (bloodied); Temp HP: 0; Surges: 1; Surge Value: 26
      AC: 24; Action Points: 0
      Conditions:
        -2 AC penalty (until end of Ragnarok's next turn).
      Soldier Basic Attack (standard action, at_will)
        Attacks Ragnarok with 26 vs. 30 AC (1d20+17; rolled 9).
        Misses.
    Ragnarok's turn:
      HP: 56/88; Temp HP: 5; Surges: 8; Surge Value: 24
      AC: 30; Action Points: 0
      Conditions:
        +1 defense bonus (until end of this turn).
      Brash Strike (standard action, at_will)
        Attacks Soldier with 21 vs. 24 AC (1d20+14; rolled 7).
        Misses.
        Soldier gains Combat Advantage (until start of next turn).
      Shift (move action, at_will)
        Ragnarok gains +1 defense bonus (until end of next turn).
      +1 defense bonus expires.
      -2 AC penalty expires.
    
  Round 7:
    Soldier's turn:
      HP: 19/106 (bloodied); Temp HP: 0; Surges: 1; Surge Value: 26
      AC: 26; Action Points: 0
      Conditions:
        Combat Advantage (until start of next turn).
      Soldier Basic Attack (standard action, at_will)
        Attacks Ragnarok with 21 vs. 30 AC (1d20+19; rolled 2).
        Misses.
    Ragnarok's turn:
      HP: 56/88; Temp HP: 5; Surges: 8; Surge Value: 24
      AC: 30; Action Points: 0
      Combat Advantage expires.
      Conditions:
        +1 defense bonus (until end of this turn).
      Brash Strike (standard action, at_will)
        Attacks Soldier with 32 vs. 26 AC (1d20+14; rolled 18).
        Hits: 18 damage (1d10[brutal 2]+15; rolled 3).
        Soldier has 1 hp remaining (19 hp - 18 damage).
        Ragnarok gains 0 temp hp (had 5; applied 5).
        Soldier gains Combat Advantage (until start of next turn).
      Shift (move action, at_will)
        Ragnarok gains +1 defense bonus (until end of next turn).
      +1 defense bonus expires.
    
  Round 8:
    Soldier's turn:
      HP: 1/106 (bloodied); Temp HP: 0; Surges: 1; Surge Value: 26
      AC: 26; Action Points: 0
      Conditions:
        Combat Advantage (until start of next turn).
      Soldier Basic Attack (standard action, at_will)
        Attacks Ragnarok with 23 vs. 30 AC (1d20+19; rolled 4).
        Misses.
    Ragnarok's turn:
      HP: 56/88; Temp HP: 5; Surges: 8; Surge Value: 24
      AC: 30; Action Points: 0
      Combat Advantage expires.
      Conditions:
        +1 defense bonus (until end of this turn).
      Brash Strike (standard action, at_will)
        Attacks Soldier with 16 vs. 26 AC (1d20+14; rolled 2).
        Misses.
        Soldier gains Combat Advantage (until start of next turn).
      Shift (move action, at_will)
        Ragnarok gains +1 defense bonus (until end of next turn).
      +1 defense bonus expires.
    
  Round 9:
    Soldier's turn:
      HP: 1/106 (bloodied); Temp HP: 0; Surges: 1; Surge Value: 26
      AC: 26; Action Points: 0
      Conditions:
        Combat Advantage (until start of next turn).
      Soldier Basic Attack (standard action, at_will)
        Attacks Ragnarok with 39 vs. 30 AC (1d20+19; rolled 20).
        Crits: 17 damage (2d6[max]+5; rolled max).
        Ragnarok deflects 5 damage; 12 gets through (5 temp hp - 17 damage).
        Ragnarok has 44 hp remaining (56 hp - 12 damage).
        Ragnarok has been bloodied.
    Ragnarok's turn:
      HP: 44/88 (bloodied); Temp HP: 0; Surges: 8; Surge Value: 24
      AC: 30; Action Points: 0
      Combat Advantage expires.
      Conditions:
        +1 defense bonus (until end of this turn).
      Second Wind (minor action, encounter)
        Ragnarok gains +1 defense bonus (until end of next turn).
        Ragnarok spends a healing surge (7 remaining).
        Ragnarok heals 24 hp (44 hp -> 68 hp; 0 hp wasted).
        Ragnarok gains +2 defense bonus (until end of next turn).
        Second Wind has been expended.
      Shift (move action, at_will)
        Ragnarok gains +1 defense bonus (until end of next turn).
      Brash Strike (standard action, at_will)
        Attacks Soldier with 24 vs. 26 AC (1d20+14; rolled 10).
        Misses.
        Soldier gains Combat Advantage (until start of next turn).
      +1 defense bonus expires.
    
  Round 10:
    Soldier's turn:
      HP: 1/106 (bloodied); Temp HP: 0; Surges: 1; Surge Value: 26
      AC: 26; Action Points: 0
      Conditions:
        Combat Advantage (until start of next turn).
      Soldier Basic Attack (standard action, at_will)
        Attacks Ragnarok with 25 vs. 33 AC (1d20+19; rolled 6).
        Misses.
    Ragnarok's turn:
      HP: 68/88; Temp HP: 0; Surges: 7; Surge Value: 24
      AC: 33; Action Points: 0
      Combat Advantage expires.
      Conditions:
        +1 defense bonus (until end of this turn).
        +2 defense bonus (until end of this turn).
        +1 defense bonus (until end of this turn).
      Crushing Surge (standard action, at_will)
        Attacks Soldier with 17 vs. 26 AC (1d20+12; rolled 5).
        Misses.
        Ragnarok gains 5 temp hp (had 0; applied 5).
      Shift (move action, at_will)
        Ragnarok gains +1 defense bonus (until end of next turn).
      +1 defense bonus expires.
      +2 defense bonus expires.
      +1 defense bonus expires.
    
  Round 11:
    Soldier's turn:
      HP: 1/106 (bloodied); Temp HP: 0; Surges: 1; Surge Value: 26
      AC: 26; Action Points: 0
      Soldier Basic Attack (standard action, at_will)
        Attacks Ragnarok with 27 vs. 30 AC (1d20+17; rolled 10).
        Misses.
    Ragnarok's turn:
      HP: 68/88; Temp HP: 5; Surges: 7; Surge Value: 24
      AC: 30; Action Points: 0
      Conditions:
        +1 defense bonus (until end of this turn).
      Brash Strike (standard action, at_will)
        Attacks Soldier with 28 vs. 26 AC (1d20+14; rolled 14).
        Hits: 21 damage (1d10[brutal 2]+15; rolled 6).
        Soldier has -20 hp remaining (1 hp - 21 damage).
        Ragnarok gains 0 temp hp (had 5; applied 5).
        Soldier gains Combat Advantage (until start of next turn).
      +1 defense bonus expires.
    Soldier has died!
    
  Heroes win!
  Ragnarok takes a short rest.
    Ragnarok has 68 hp; wants at least 76 hp (maximum is 88 hp).
      Ragnarok spends a healing surge (6 remaining).
      Ragnarok heals 24 hp (68 hp -> 88 hp; 4 hp wasted).
    Temporary hit points expire.
    Powers recharge:
      Distracting Spate recharges.
      Crushing Blow recharges.
      Unbreakable recharges.
      Griffons Wrath recharges.
      Spend Action Point recharges.
      Second Wind recharges.
      Strikebacks Power recharges.
```
[/sblock]
[/sblock]
[/sblock]


----------



## Truename (Dec 31, 2009)

*Ragnarok Level 10*

As usual for an even-numbered level, the stat improvements added a lot to survivability. After that, the magic item, feat, and power didn't seem to add much. It's hard to tell for certain, though, because survivability is so high.

This brings us to the end of the heroic tier. So far, there's no sign of the math error that people have been complaining about. Monsters have been getting steadily harder to hit, it's true--Ragnarok needs at least a 13 to hit an equal-level soldier, and in the worst case, he needs a 16--but it isn't affecting survivability.

It's too early to say that there's no math error, though. The consensus is that the discrepancy in to-hit and AC doesn't become a real problem until mid-paragon tier. We're getting close! I'm looking forward to seeing what the next tier brings.

A few substitutions this level to keep in line with our limit of pre-expertise books (PH1, AV, and MP): I replaced Keterys's suggestion of Shielded Resurgence with the Improved Initiative feat, and I replaced Mighty Surge with Defensive Resurgence. As usual, I'm happy to substitute something else from the three first-year books.

I also caught another error in the simulation: the Second Wind bonus was expiring at the end of my next turn, but it should expire at the _start_ of my next turn. This error shouldn't have affected the results.


```
Level 9 Ragnarok (vs. Level 10 challenges): 77.2% +/- 2.6%
Add level 10: 95.1% +/- 1.3%
Add Belt of Vigor (Paragon): 95.4% +/- 1.3%
Add Improved Initiative feat: 96.3% +/- 1.2%
Add Defensive Resurgence power: 98.9% +/- 0.6%
Final result (10,000 runs): 98.9% +/- 0.2%
```

The latest level-by-level results:


```
Level 1 Ragnarok vs. Soldier: 48.8% +/- 3.1% survival (5.4 rounds)
Level 2 Ragnarok vs. Soldier: 85.3% +/- 2.2% survival (7.2 rounds)
Level 3 Ragnarok vs. Soldier: 69.8% +/- 2.8% survival (9.0 rounds)
Level 4 Ragnarok vs. Soldier: 77.9% +/- 2.6% survival (7.7 rounds)
Level 5 Ragnarok vs. Soldier: 66.5% +/- 2.9% survival (8.6 rounds)
Level 6 Ragnarok vs. Soldier: 96.7% +/- 1.1% survival (9.6 rounds)
Level 7 Ragnarok vs. Soldier: 92.6% +/- 1.6% survival (9.8 rounds)
Level 8 Ragnarok vs. Soldier: 99.7% +/- 0.3% survival (8.9 rounds)
Level 9 Ragnarok vs. Soldier: 98.6% +/- 0.7% survival (9.7 rounds)
Level 10 Ragnarok vs. Soldier: 99.5% +/- 0.4% survival (10.5 rounds)
```

And the detailed level 10 results:

[sblock=Level 10 Ragnarok vs. Soldier]

[sblock=Combatants]

```
Level 10 Ragnarok:
  HP: 94/94; Temp HP: 0; Surges: 14; Surge Value: 27
  AC: 28; Action Points: 1
  Str: 18(+4); Con: 20(+5); Dex: 12(+1); Int: 8(-1); Wis: 14(+2); Cha: 10(+0)
  Initiative Bonus: +10
  Race: Dwarf
    Ability Scores: [16, 16, 12, 8, 12, 10] => [16, 18, 12, 8, 14, 10]
    Dwarven Resilience: Use Second Wind as minor action.
  Class: Fighter
    Base HP: 89 (15 class + 20 con + 54 level)
    Base Surges: 14 (9 class + 5 con)
    Battlerager Vigor: 
      +5 temp hp on hit.
      Grant 5 temp hp on miss with invigorating power.
  Items:
    Main hand: Vicious Craghammer +2
      One-handed weapon
      Damage: 1d10[brutal 2]
      Proficient: +2
      Enhancement: +2 attack rolls and damage rolls
      Critical: 2d12 damage.
      Group: Hammer
    Off-hand: Heavy Shield
      AC Bonus: +2
    Armor: Meliorating Layered Plate Armor +2
      AC Bonus: +9
      Enhancement: +2
      Property: Increase enhancement by one at each milestone.
    Neck Slot: Collar Of Recovery +2
      Enhancement: +2
      Property: +2 to healing surge value
    Arms Slot: Iron Armbands Of Power
      Property: Gain a +2 bonus to damage rolls.
    Hands Slot: Strikebacks
      Strikebacks Power:
        Encounter
        Immediate Reaction
        Trigger: Hit by an attack.
        Effect: Make a melee basic attack.
    Waist Slot: Belt Of Vigor
      Property: +2 to healing surge value
    Feet Slot: Boots Of The Fencing Master
      Property: On Shift: Gain +1 defense bonus (until end of next turn).
  Feats:
    Toughness: Increase hp by 5.
    Dwarf Stoneblood: +2 temp hp on hit with an invigorating power.
    Dwarven Weapon Training: +2 bonus to damage rolls.
    Armor Proficiency (Plate Armor): (Not simulated.)
    Defensive Resilience: +1 defense bonus (until end of next turn) when Second Wind used while bloodied.
    Improved Initiative: +4 initiative bonus.
  Powers:
    Knee Breaker:
      Daily * Invigorating
      Standard Action
      Attack: 1d20+13 vs. AC
      Hit:
        2d10[brutal 2]+15 damage.
        Grant 12 temporary hit points.
      Crit adds: 2d12 damage.
      Miss:
        Half of 2d10[brutal 2]+15 damage.
        Grant 5 temporary hit points.
    Distracting Spate:
      Encounter
      Standard Action
      Attack: 1d20+13 vs. AC
      Hit:
        2d10[brutal 2]+10 damage.
        Grant 5 temporary hit points.
        Gain Combat Advantage (until end of next turn).
      Crit adds: 2d12 damage.
    Crushing Surge:
      At-Will * Invigorating
      Standard Action
      Attack: 1d20+13 vs. AC
      Hit:
        1d10[brutal 2]+10 damage.
        Grant 12 temporary hit points.
      Crit adds: 2d12 damage.
      Miss: Grant 5 temporary hit points.
    Brash Strike:
      At-Will
      Standard Action
      Attack: 1d20+15 vs. AC
      Hit:
        1d10[brutal 2]+15 damage.
        Grant 5 temporary hit points.
      Crit adds: 2d12 damage.
      Effect: Opponent gets Combat Advantage (until start of Ragnarok's next turn).
    Boundless Endurance:
      Daily * Stance
      Minor Action
      Effect: Gain regen 7 hp when bloodied (stance).
    Crushing Blow:
      Encounter
      Standard Action
      Attack: 1d20+13 vs. AC
      Hit:
        2d10[brutal 2]+15 damage.
        Grant 5 temporary hit points.
      Crit adds: 2d12 damage.
    Rain Of Steel:
      Daily * Stance
      Minor Action
      Effect: Opponents take 1d10[brutal 2] damage at the start of each turn.
    Unbreakable:
      Encounter
      Immediate Reaction
      Trigger: Hit by an attack.
      Effect: Reduce damage by 10 points.
    Griffons Wrath:
      Encounter
      Standard Action
      Attack: 1d20+13 vs. AC
      Hit:
        2d10[brutal 2]+10 damage.
        Grant 5 temporary hit points.
        Opponent gets -2 AC penalty (until end of Ragnarok's next turn).
      Crit adds: 2d12 damage.
    Jackal Strike:
      Daily * Reliable
      Free Action
      Attack: 1d20+13 vs. AC
      Hit:
        3d10[brutal 2]+10 damage.
        Grant 5 temporary hit points.
      Crit adds: 2d12 damage.
      Miss: Not expended.
    Defensive Resurgence:
      Daily
      Minor Action
      Effect:
        Spend a healing surge and regain 27 hit points.
        Gain +1 defense bonus (until start of next turn).
  Combat Actions:
    Spend Action Point:
      Encounter
      Free Action
      Effect: Spend an action point and gain a standard action.
    Second Wind:
      Encounter
      Minor Action
      Effect:
        Spend a healing surge and regain 27 hit points.
        Gain +2 defense bonus (until start of next turn).
    Shift:
      At-Will
      Move Action
      Effect: Gain +1 defense bonus (until end of next turn).
    Melee Basic Attack:
      At-Will
      Standard Action
      Attack: 1d20+13 vs. AC
      Hit:
        1d10[brutal 2]+10 damage.
        Grant 5 temporary hit points.
      Crit adds: 2d12 damage.

Level 10 Soldier:
  HP: 106/106; Temp HP: 0; Surges: 1; Surge Value: 26
  AC: 26; Action Points: 0
  Str: 21(+5); Con: 18(+4); Dex: 18(+4); Int: 18(+4); Wis: 18(+4); Cha: 18(+4)
  Initiative Bonus: +11
  Monster
  Powers:
    Soldier Encounter Attack:
      Encounter
      Standard Action
      Attack: 1d20+17 vs. AC
      Hit: 4d8+5 damage.
    Soldier Basic Attack:
      At-Will
      Standard Action
      Attack: 1d20+17 vs. AC
      Hit: 2d6+5 damage.
  Combat Actions:
    Spend Action Point:
      Encounter
      Free Action
      Effect: Spend an action point and gain a standard action.

Level 11 Soldier:
  HP: 114/114; Temp HP: 0; Surges: 2; Surge Value: 28
  AC: 27; Action Points: 0
  Str: 21(+5); Con: 18(+4); Dex: 18(+4); Int: 18(+4); Wis: 18(+4); Cha: 18(+4)
  Initiative Bonus: +11
  Monster
  Powers:
    Soldier Encounter Attack:
      Encounter
      Standard Action
      Attack: 1d20+18 vs. AC
      Hit: 4d8+5 damage.
    Soldier Basic Attack:
      At-Will
      Standard Action
      Attack: 1d20+18 vs. AC
      Hit: 2d6+5 damage.
  Combat Actions:
    Spend Action Point:
      Encounter
      Free Action
      Effect: Spend an action point and gain a standard action.

Level 12 Soldier:
  HP: 123/123; Temp HP: 0; Surges: 2; Surge Value: 30
  AC: 28; Action Points: 0
  Str: 22(+6); Con: 19(+4); Dex: 19(+4); Int: 19(+4); Wis: 19(+4); Cha: 19(+4)
  Initiative Bonus: +12
  Monster
  Powers:
    Soldier Encounter Attack:
      Encounter
      Standard Action
      Attack: 1d20+19 vs. AC
      Hit: 4d8+5 damage.
    Soldier Basic Attack:
      At-Will
      Standard Action
      Attack: 1d20+19 vs. AC
      Hit: 2d6+5 damage.
  Combat Actions:
    Spend Action Point:
      Encounter
      Free Action
      Effect: Spend an action point and gain a standard action.

Level 13 Soldier:
  HP: 131/131; Temp HP: 0; Surges: 2; Surge Value: 32
  AC: 29; Action Points: 0
  Str: 22(+6); Con: 19(+4); Dex: 19(+4); Int: 19(+4); Wis: 19(+4); Cha: 19(+4)
  Initiative Bonus: +12
  Monster
  Powers:
    Soldier Encounter Attack:
      Encounter
      Standard Action
      Attack: 1d20+20 vs. AC
      Hit: 4d8+6 damage.
    Soldier Basic Attack:
      At-Will
      Standard Action
      Attack: 1d20+20 vs. AC
      Hit: 2d8+6 damage.
  Combat Actions:
    Spend Action Point:
      Encounter
      Free Action
      Effect: Spend an action point and gain a standard action.
```
[/sblock]

```
Days simulated: 10000

Avg rounds per fight (when survived): 10.6
  2  (0.5%): ===
  3  (2.5%): =============
  4  (6.4%): ===========================
  5 (12.4%): =========================================
  6 (20.1%): =====================================================
  7 (29.1%): ===============================================================
  8 (38.8%): ===================================================================
  9 (48.1%): ================================================================
 10 (56.6%): ===========================================================
 11 (64.3%): ======================================================
 12 (70.8%): ============================================
 13 (76.2%): =====================================
 14 (80.9%): ================================
 15 (84.8%): ===========================
 16 (87.9%): =====================
 17 (90.5%): =================
 18 (92.6%): ==============
 19 (94.4%): ============
 20 (95.7%): =========
 21 (96.7%): ======
 22 (97.5%): =====
 23 (98.1%): ====
 24 (98.6%): ===
 25 (99.0%): ==
 26 (99.2%): =
 27 (99.4%): =
 28 (99.5%): =

Avg fights survived: 5.0
  5(100.0%): ===================================================================

Avg surges remaining (survivors only): 6.2 of 14
  0  (0.8%): ==
  1  (2.0%): ====
  2  (4.7%): =========
  3  (9.9%): ==================
  4 (19.9%): ===================================
  5 (35.7%): =======================================================
  6 (54.8%): ===================================================================
  7 (73.8%): ==================================================================
  8 (87.6%): ================================================
  9 (96.0%): =============================
 10 (99.1%): ==========
 11 (99.9%): ==

Survival rate: 98.9% +/- 0.2%
```
[sblock=Example combats]
[sblock=Example of 0 fight(s) survived (0.2% chance)

```
FIGHT #1: Level 10 Ragnarok VS. Level 13 Soldier
  Roll initiative!
    Ragnarok rolls 15 initiative (1d20+10; rolled 5).
    Soldier rolls 21 initiative (1d20+12; rolled 9).
    Initiative order: 
      Soldier
      Ragnarok
  
  Round 1:
    Soldier's turn:
      HP: 131/131; Temp HP: 0; Surges: 2; Surge Value: 32
      AC: 29; Action Points: 0
      Soldier Encounter Attack (standard action, encounter):
        Attacks Ragnarok with 32 vs. 28 AC (1d20+20; rolled 12).
        Hits: 27 damage (4d8+6; rolled 6, 6, 2, 7).
        Ragnarok reacts with Unbreakable (immediate reaction, encounter):
          Damage is reduced to 17 hp (27 hp - 10 hp).
          Unbreakable has been expended.
        Ragnarok has 77 hp remaining (94 hp - 17 damage).
        Soldier Encounter Attack has been expended.
    Ragnarok's turn:
      HP: 77/94; Temp HP: 0; Surges: 14; Surge Value: 27
      AC: 28; Action Points: 1
      Knee Breaker (standard action, daily):
        Attacks Soldier with 27 vs. 29 AC (1d20+13; rolled 14).
        Misses: 15 damage (half of 2d10[brutal 2]+15; rolled 1, 9, 6).
        Soldier has 116 hp remaining (131 hp - 15 damage).
        Ragnarok gains 5 temp hp (had 0; applied 5).
        Knee Breaker has been expended.
      Spend Action Point (free action, encounter):
        Ragnarok spends an action point (0 remaining).
        Ragnarok gains a standard action.
        Spend Action Point has been expended.
      Rain Of Steel (minor action, daily):
        Ragnarok gains Rain of Steel (stance).
        Rain Of Steel has been expended.
      Crushing Blow (standard action, encounter):
        Attacks Soldier with 15 vs. 29 AC (1d20+13; rolled 2).
        Misses.
        Crushing Blow has been expended.
      Shift (move action, at_will):
        Ragnarok gains +1 defense bonus (until end of next turn).
    
  Round 2:
    Soldier's turn:
      HP: 116/131; Temp HP: 0; Surges: 2; Surge Value: 32
      AC: 29; Action Points: 0
      Start of turn:
        Rain of Steel:
          Soldier takes 9 damage (1d10[brutal 2]; rolled 9).
          Soldier has 107 hp remaining (116 hp - 9 damage).
      Soldier Basic Attack (standard action, at_will):
        Attacks Ragnarok with 39 vs. 29 AC (1d20+20; rolled 19).
        Hits: 12 damage (2d8+6; rolled 3, 3).
        Ragnarok deflects 5 damage; 7 gets through (5 temp hp - 12 damage).
        Ragnarok has 70 hp remaining (77 hp - 7 damage).
        Ragnarok reacts with Strikebacks Power (immediate reaction, encounter):
          Attacks Soldier with 18 vs. 29 AC (1d20+13; rolled 5).
          Misses.
          Strikebacks Power has been expended.
    Ragnarok's turn:
      HP: 70/94; Temp HP: 0; Surges: 14; Surge Value: 27
      AC: 29; Action Points: 0
      Conditions:
        Rain of Steel (stance).
        +1 defense bonus (until end of this turn).
      Shift (move action, at_will):
        Ragnarok gains +1 defense bonus (until end of next turn).
      Griffons Wrath (standard action, encounter):
        Attacks Soldier with 24 vs. 29 AC (1d20+13; rolled 11).
        Misses.
        Griffons Wrath has been expended.
      End of turn: +1 defense bonus expires.
    
  Round 3:
    Soldier's turn:
      HP: 107/131; Temp HP: 0; Surges: 2; Surge Value: 32
      AC: 29; Action Points: 0
      Start of turn:
        Rain of Steel:
          Soldier takes 5 damage (1d10[brutal 2]; rolled 5).
          Soldier has 102 hp remaining (107 hp - 5 damage).
      Soldier Basic Attack (standard action, at_will):
        Attacks Ragnarok with 37 vs. 29 AC (1d20+20; rolled 17).
        Hits: 15 damage (2d8+6; rolled 6, 3).
        Ragnarok has 55 hp remaining (70 hp - 15 damage).
    Ragnarok's turn:
      HP: 55/94; Temp HP: 0; Surges: 14; Surge Value: 27
      AC: 29; Action Points: 0
      Conditions:
        Rain of Steel (stance).
        +1 defense bonus (until end of this turn).
      Brash Strike (standard action, at_will):
        Attacks Soldier with 21 vs. 29 AC (1d20+15; rolled 6).
        Misses.
        Soldier gains Combat Advantage (until start of Ragnarok's next turn).
      Shift (move action, at_will):
        Ragnarok gains +1 defense bonus (until end of next turn).
      End of turn: +1 defense bonus expires.
    
  Round 4:
    Soldier's turn:
      HP: 102/131; Temp HP: 0; Surges: 2; Surge Value: 32
      AC: 29; Action Points: 0
      Start of turn:
        Rain of Steel:
          Soldier takes 4 damage (1d10[brutal 2]; rolled 2, 4).
          Soldier has 98 hp remaining (102 hp - 4 damage).
      Conditions:
        Combat Advantage (until start of Ragnarok's next turn).
      Soldier Basic Attack (standard action, at_will):
        Attacks Ragnarok with 33 vs. 29 AC (1d20+22; rolled 11).
        Hits: 20 damage (2d8+6; rolled 6, 8).
        Ragnarok has 35 hp remaining (55 hp - 20 damage).
        Ragnarok has been bloodied.
    Ragnarok's turn:
      HP: 35/94 (bloodied); Temp HP: 0; Surges: 14; Surge Value: 27
      AC: 29; Action Points: 0
      Start of turn: Opponent's Combat Advantage expires.
      Conditions:
        Rain of Steel (stance).
        +1 defense bonus (until end of this turn).
      Second Wind (minor action, encounter):
        Ragnarok gains +1 defense bonus (until end of next turn).
        Ragnarok spends a healing surge (13 remaining).
        Ragnarok heals 27 hp (35 hp -> 62 hp; 0 hp wasted).
        Ragnarok gains +2 defense bonus (until start of next turn).
        Second Wind has been expended.
      Crushing Surge (standard action, at_will):
        Attacks Soldier with 26 vs. 29 AC (1d20+13; rolled 13).
        Misses.
        Ragnarok gains 5 temp hp (had 0; applied 5).
      Shift (move action, at_will):
        Ragnarok gains +1 defense bonus (until end of next turn).
      End of turn: +1 defense bonus expires.
    
  Round 5:
    Soldier's turn:
      HP: 98/131; Temp HP: 0; Surges: 2; Surge Value: 32
      AC: 29; Action Points: 0
      Start of turn:
        Rain of Steel:
          Soldier takes 9 damage (1d10[brutal 2]; rolled 2, 9).
          Soldier has 89 hp remaining (98 hp - 9 damage).
      Soldier Basic Attack (standard action, at_will):
        Attacks Ragnarok with 33 vs. 32 AC (1d20+20; rolled 13).
        Hits: 16 damage (2d8+6; rolled 6, 4).
        Ragnarok deflects 5 damage; 11 gets through (5 temp hp - 16 damage).
        Ragnarok has 51 hp remaining (62 hp - 11 damage).
    Ragnarok's turn:
      HP: 51/94; Temp HP: 0; Surges: 13; Surge Value: 27
      AC: 32; Action Points: 0
      Start of turn: +2 defense bonus expires.
      Conditions:
        Rain of Steel (stance).
        +1 defense bonus (until end of this turn).
        +1 defense bonus (until end of this turn).
      Shift (move action, at_will):
        Ragnarok gains +1 defense bonus (until end of next turn).
      Brash Strike (standard action, at_will):
        Attacks Soldier with 27 vs. 29 AC (1d20+15; rolled 12).
        Misses.
        Soldier gains Combat Advantage (until start of Ragnarok's next turn).
      End of turn:
        +1 defense bonus expires.
        +1 defense bonus expires.
    
  Round 6:
    Soldier's turn:
      HP: 89/131; Temp HP: 0; Surges: 2; Surge Value: 32
      AC: 29; Action Points: 0
      Start of turn:
        Rain of Steel:
          Soldier takes 9 damage (1d10[brutal 2]; rolled 9).
          Soldier has 80 hp remaining (89 hp - 9 damage).
      Conditions:
        Combat Advantage (until start of Ragnarok's next turn).
      Soldier Basic Attack (standard action, at_will):
        Attacks Ragnarok with 36 vs. 29 AC (1d20+22; rolled 14).
        Hits: 16 damage (2d8+6; rolled 4, 6).
        Ragnarok has 35 hp remaining (51 hp - 16 damage).
        Ragnarok has been bloodied.
    Ragnarok's turn:
      HP: 35/94 (bloodied); Temp HP: 0; Surges: 13; Surge Value: 27
      AC: 29; Action Points: 0
      Start of turn: Opponent's Combat Advantage expires.
      Conditions:
        Rain of Steel (stance).
        +1 defense bonus (until end of this turn).
      Brash Strike (standard action, at_will):
        Attacks Soldier with 25 vs. 29 AC (1d20+15; rolled 10).
        Misses.
        Soldier gains Combat Advantage (until start of Ragnarok's next turn).
      Boundless Endurance (minor action, daily):
        Ragnarok gains regen 7 hp when bloodied (stance).
        Rain of Steel expires.
        Boundless Endurance has been expended.
      Shift (move action, at_will):
        Ragnarok gains +1 defense bonus (until end of next turn).
      End of turn: +1 defense bonus expires.
    
  Round 7:
    Soldier's turn:
      HP: 80/131; Temp HP: 0; Surges: 2; Surge Value: 32
      AC: 29; Action Points: 0
      Conditions:
        Combat Advantage (until start of Ragnarok's next turn).
      Soldier Basic Attack (standard action, at_will):
        Attacks Ragnarok with 41 vs. 29 AC (1d20+22; rolled 19).
        Hits: 15 damage (2d8+6; rolled 8, 1).
        Ragnarok has 20 hp remaining (35 hp - 15 damage).
    Ragnarok's turn:
      HP: 20/94 (bloodied); Temp HP: 0; Surges: 13; Surge Value: 27
      AC: 29; Action Points: 0
      Start of turn:
        Opponent's Combat Advantage expires.
        Ragnarok heals 7 hp (20 hp -> 27 hp; 0 hp wasted).
      Conditions:
        regen 7 hp when bloodied (stance).
        +1 defense bonus (until end of this turn).
      Brash Strike (standard action, at_will):
        Attacks Soldier with 30 vs. 29 AC (1d20+15; rolled 15).
        Hits: 18 damage (1d10[brutal 2]+15; rolled 3).
        Soldier has 62 hp remaining (80 hp - 18 damage).
        Soldier has been bloodied.
        Ragnarok uses Jackal Strike (free action, daily):
          Attacks Soldier with 21 vs. 29 AC (1d20+13; rolled 8).
          Misses: Not expended.
        Ragnarok gains 5 temp hp (had 0; applied 5).
        Soldier gains Combat Advantage (until start of Ragnarok's next turn).
      Shift (move action, at_will):
        Ragnarok gains +1 defense bonus (until end of next turn).
      End of turn: +1 defense bonus expires.
    
  Round 8:
    Soldier's turn:
      HP: 62/131 (bloodied); Temp HP: 0; Surges: 2; Surge Value: 32
      AC: 29; Action Points: 0
      Conditions:
        Combat Advantage (until start of Ragnarok's next turn).
      Soldier Basic Attack (standard action, at_will):
        Attacks Ragnarok with 32 vs. 29 AC (1d20+22; rolled 10).
        Hits: 11 damage (2d8+6; rolled 3, 2).
        Ragnarok deflects 5 damage; 6 gets through (5 temp hp - 11 damage).
        Ragnarok has 21 hp remaining (27 hp - 6 damage).
    Ragnarok's turn:
      HP: 21/94 (bloodied); Temp HP: 0; Surges: 13; Surge Value: 27
      AC: 29; Action Points: 0
      Start of turn:
        Opponent's Combat Advantage expires.
        Ragnarok heals 7 hp (21 hp -> 28 hp; 0 hp wasted).
      Conditions:
        regen 7 hp when bloodied (stance).
        +1 defense bonus (until end of this turn).
      Distracting Spate (standard action, encounter):
        Attacks Soldier with 29 vs. 29 AC (1d20+13; rolled 16).
        Hits: 17 damage (2d10[brutal 2]+10; rolled 4, 3).
        Soldier has 45 hp remaining (62 hp - 17 damage).
        Ragnarok gains 5 temp hp (had 0; applied 5).
        Ragnarok gains Combat Advantage (until end of next turn).
        Distracting Spate has been expended.
      Shift (move action, at_will):
        Ragnarok gains +1 defense bonus (until end of next turn).
      End of turn: +1 defense bonus expires.
    
  Round 9:
    Soldier's turn:
      HP: 45/131 (bloodied); Temp HP: 0; Surges: 2; Surge Value: 32
      AC: 29; Action Points: 0
      Soldier Basic Attack (standard action, at_will):
        Attacks Ragnarok with 22 vs. 29 AC (1d20+20; rolled 2).
        Misses.
    Ragnarok's turn:
      HP: 28/94 (bloodied); Temp HP: 5; Surges: 13; Surge Value: 27
      AC: 29; Action Points: 0
      Start of turn: Ragnarok heals 7 hp (28 hp -> 35 hp; 0 hp wasted).
      Conditions:
        regen 7 hp when bloodied (stance).
        Combat Advantage (until end of this turn).
        +1 defense bonus (until end of this turn).
      Shift (move action, at_will):
        Ragnarok gains +1 defense bonus (until end of next turn).
      Brash Strike (standard action, at_will):
        Attacks Soldier with 24 vs. 29 AC (1d20+17; rolled 7).
        Misses.
        Soldier gains Combat Advantage (until start of Ragnarok's next turn).
      End of turn:
        Combat Advantage expires.
        +1 defense bonus expires.
    
  Round 10:
    Soldier's turn:
      HP: 45/131 (bloodied); Temp HP: 0; Surges: 2; Surge Value: 32
      AC: 29; Action Points: 0
      Conditions:
        Combat Advantage (until start of Ragnarok's next turn).
      Soldier Basic Attack (standard action, at_will):
        Attacks Ragnarok with 29 vs. 29 AC (1d20+22; rolled 7).
        Hits: 17 damage (2d8+6; rolled 7, 4).
        Ragnarok deflects 5 damage; 12 gets through (5 temp hp - 17 damage).
        Ragnarok has 23 hp remaining (35 hp - 12 damage).
    Ragnarok's turn:
      HP: 23/94 (bloodied); Temp HP: 0; Surges: 13; Surge Value: 27
      AC: 29; Action Points: 0
      Start of turn:
        Opponent's Combat Advantage expires.
        Ragnarok heals 7 hp (23 hp -> 30 hp; 0 hp wasted).
      Conditions:
        regen 7 hp when bloodied (stance).
        +1 defense bonus (until end of this turn).
      Shift (move action, at_will):
        Ragnarok gains +1 defense bonus (until end of next turn).
      Crushing Surge (standard action, at_will):
        Attacks Soldier with 20 vs. 29 AC (1d20+13; rolled 7).
        Misses.
        Ragnarok gains 5 temp hp (had 0; applied 5).
      End of turn: +1 defense bonus expires.
    
  Round 11:
    Soldier's turn:
      HP: 45/131 (bloodied); Temp HP: 0; Surges: 2; Surge Value: 32
      AC: 29; Action Points: 0
      Soldier Basic Attack (standard action, at_will):
        Attacks Ragnarok with 35 vs. 29 AC (1d20+20; rolled 15).
        Hits: 12 damage (2d8+6; rolled 5, 1).
        Ragnarok deflects 5 damage; 7 gets through (5 temp hp - 12 damage).
        Ragnarok has 23 hp remaining (30 hp - 7 damage).
    Ragnarok's turn:
      HP: 23/94 (bloodied); Temp HP: 0; Surges: 13; Surge Value: 27
      AC: 29; Action Points: 0
      Start of turn: Ragnarok heals 7 hp (23 hp -> 30 hp; 0 hp wasted).
      Conditions:
        regen 7 hp when bloodied (stance).
        +1 defense bonus (until end of this turn).
      Brash Strike (standard action, at_will):
        Attacks Soldier with 17 vs. 29 AC (1d20+15; rolled 2).
        Misses.
        Soldier gains Combat Advantage (until start of Ragnarok's next turn).
      Shift (move action, at_will):
        Ragnarok gains +1 defense bonus (until end of next turn).
      End of turn: +1 defense bonus expires.
    
  Round 12:
    Soldier's turn:
      HP: 45/131 (bloodied); Temp HP: 0; Surges: 2; Surge Value: 32
      AC: 29; Action Points: 0
      Conditions:
        Combat Advantage (until start of Ragnarok's next turn).
      Soldier Basic Attack (standard action, at_will):
        Attacks Ragnarok with 32 vs. 29 AC (1d20+22; rolled 10).
        Hits: 21 damage (2d8+6; rolled 8, 7).
        Ragnarok has 9 hp remaining (30 hp - 21 damage).
    Ragnarok's turn:
      HP: 9/94 (bloodied); Temp HP: 0; Surges: 13; Surge Value: 27
      AC: 29; Action Points: 0
      Start of turn:
        Opponent's Combat Advantage expires.
        Ragnarok heals 7 hp (9 hp -> 16 hp; 0 hp wasted).
      Conditions:
        regen 7 hp when bloodied (stance).
        +1 defense bonus (until end of this turn).
      Defensive Resurgence (minor action, daily):
        Ragnarok spends a healing surge (12 remaining).
        Ragnarok heals 27 hp (16 hp -> 43 hp; 0 hp wasted).
        Ragnarok gains +1 defense bonus (until start of next turn).
        Defensive Resurgence has been expended.
      Shift (move action, at_will):
        Ragnarok gains +1 defense bonus (until end of next turn).
      Crushing Surge (standard action, at_will):
        Attacks Soldier with 15 vs. 29 AC (1d20+13; rolled 2).
        Misses.
        Ragnarok gains 5 temp hp (had 0; applied 5).
      End of turn: +1 defense bonus expires.
    
  Round 13:
    Soldier's turn:
      HP: 45/131 (bloodied); Temp HP: 0; Surges: 2; Surge Value: 32
      AC: 29; Action Points: 0
      Soldier Basic Attack (standard action, at_will):
        Attacks Ragnarok with 32 vs. 30 AC (1d20+20; rolled 12).
        Hits: 18 damage (2d8+6; rolled 7, 5).
        Ragnarok deflects 5 damage; 13 gets through (5 temp hp - 18 damage).
        Ragnarok has 30 hp remaining (43 hp - 13 damage).
    Ragnarok's turn:
      HP: 30/94 (bloodied); Temp HP: 0; Surges: 12; Surge Value: 27
      AC: 30; Action Points: 0
      Start of turn:
        +1 defense bonus expires.
        Ragnarok heals 7 hp (30 hp -> 37 hp; 0 hp wasted).
      Conditions:
        regen 7 hp when bloodied (stance).
        +1 defense bonus (until end of this turn).
      Brash Strike (standard action, at_will):
        Attacks Soldier with 24 vs. 29 AC (1d20+15; rolled 9).
        Misses.
        Soldier gains Combat Advantage (until start of Ragnarok's next turn).
      Shift (move action, at_will):
        Ragnarok gains +1 defense bonus (until end of next turn).
      End of turn: +1 defense bonus expires.
    
  Round 14:
    Soldier's turn:
      HP: 45/131 (bloodied); Temp HP: 0; Surges: 2; Surge Value: 32
      AC: 29; Action Points: 0
      Conditions:
        Combat Advantage (until start of Ragnarok's next turn).
      Soldier Basic Attack (standard action, at_will):
        Attacks Ragnarok with 40 vs. 29 AC (1d20+22; rolled 18).
        Hits: 15 damage (2d8+6; rolled 7, 2).
        Ragnarok has 22 hp remaining (37 hp - 15 damage).
    Ragnarok's turn:
      HP: 22/94 (bloodied); Temp HP: 0; Surges: 12; Surge Value: 27
      AC: 29; Action Points: 0
      Start of turn:
        Opponent's Combat Advantage expires.
        Ragnarok heals 7 hp (22 hp -> 29 hp; 0 hp wasted).
      Conditions:
        regen 7 hp when bloodied (stance).
        +1 defense bonus (until end of this turn).
      Shift (move action, at_will):
        Ragnarok gains +1 defense bonus (until end of next turn).
      Crushing Surge (standard action, at_will):
        Attacks Soldier with 15 vs. 29 AC (1d20+13; rolled 2).
        Misses.
        Ragnarok gains 5 temp hp (had 0; applied 5).
      End of turn: +1 defense bonus expires.
    
  Round 15:
    Soldier's turn:
      HP: 45/131 (bloodied); Temp HP: 0; Surges: 2; Surge Value: 32
      AC: 29; Action Points: 0
      Soldier Basic Attack (standard action, at_will):
        Attacks Ragnarok with 34 vs. 29 AC (1d20+20; rolled 14).
        Hits: 22 damage (2d8+6; rolled 8, 8).
        Ragnarok deflects 5 damage; 17 gets through (5 temp hp - 22 damage).
        Ragnarok has 12 hp remaining (29 hp - 17 damage).
    Ragnarok's turn:
      HP: 12/94 (bloodied); Temp HP: 0; Surges: 12; Surge Value: 27
      AC: 29; Action Points: 0
      Start of turn: Ragnarok heals 7 hp (12 hp -> 19 hp; 0 hp wasted).
      Conditions:
        regen 7 hp when bloodied (stance).
        +1 defense bonus (until end of this turn).
      Brash Strike (standard action, at_will):
        Attacks Soldier with 24 vs. 29 AC (1d20+15; rolled 9).
        Misses.
        Soldier gains Combat Advantage (until start of Ragnarok's next turn).
      Shift (move action, at_will):
        Ragnarok gains +1 defense bonus (until end of next turn).
      End of turn: +1 defense bonus expires.
    
  Round 16:
    Soldier's turn:
      HP: 45/131 (bloodied); Temp HP: 0; Surges: 2; Surge Value: 32
      AC: 29; Action Points: 0
      Conditions:
        Combat Advantage (until start of Ragnarok's next turn).
      Soldier Basic Attack (standard action, at_will):
        Attacks Ragnarok with 39 vs. 29 AC (1d20+22; rolled 17).
        Hits: 17 damage (2d8+6; rolled 7, 4).
        Ragnarok has 2 hp remaining (19 hp - 17 damage).
    Ragnarok's turn:
      HP: 2/94 (bloodied); Temp HP: 0; Surges: 12; Surge Value: 27
      AC: 29; Action Points: 0
      Start of turn:
        Opponent's Combat Advantage expires.
        Ragnarok heals 7 hp (2 hp -> 9 hp; 0 hp wasted).
      Conditions:
        regen 7 hp when bloodied (stance).
        +1 defense bonus (until end of this turn).
      Shift (move action, at_will):
        Ragnarok gains +1 defense bonus (until end of next turn).
      Crushing Surge (standard action, at_will):
        Attacks Soldier with 21 vs. 29 AC (1d20+13; rolled 8).
        Misses.
        Ragnarok gains 5 temp hp (had 0; applied 5).
      End of turn: +1 defense bonus expires.
    
  Round 17:
    Soldier's turn:
      HP: 45/131 (bloodied); Temp HP: 0; Surges: 2; Surge Value: 32
      AC: 29; Action Points: 0
      Soldier Basic Attack (standard action, at_will):
        Attacks Ragnarok with 38 vs. 29 AC (1d20+20; rolled 18).
        Hits: 19 damage (2d8+6; rolled 6, 7).
        Ragnarok deflects 5 damage; 14 gets through (5 temp hp - 19 damage).
        Ragnarok has -5 hp remaining (9 hp - 14 damage).
    Ragnarok's turn:
      HP: -5/94 (bloodied); Temp HP: 0; Surges: 12; Surge Value: 27
      AC: 29; Action Points: 0
      Conditions:
        regen 7 hp when bloodied (stance).
        +1 defense bonus (until end of this turn).
      Ragnarok is dying (0 death saves failed).
        Rolls death saving throw and gets a 15 (1d20; rolled 15).
        Passes.
      End of turn: +1 defense bonus expires.
    
  Round 18:
    Soldier's turn:
      HP: 45/131 (bloodied); Temp HP: 0; Surges: 2; Surge Value: 32
      AC: 29; Action Points: 0
      Soldier Basic Attack (standard action, at_will):
        Attacks Ragnarok with 27 vs. 28 AC (1d20+20; rolled 7).
        Misses.
    Ragnarok's turn:
      HP: -5/94 (bloodied); Temp HP: 0; Surges: 12; Surge Value: 27
      AC: 28; Action Points: 0
      Conditions:
        regen 7 hp when bloodied (stance).
      Ragnarok is dying (0 death saves failed).
        Rolls death saving throw and gets a 3 (1d20; rolled 3).
        Fails. 2 failures remaining before death.
    
  Round 19:
    Soldier's turn:
      HP: 45/131 (bloodied); Temp HP: 0; Surges: 2; Surge Value: 32
      AC: 29; Action Points: 0
      Soldier Basic Attack (standard action, at_will):
        Attacks Ragnarok with 36 vs. 28 AC (1d20+20; rolled 16).
        Hits: 13 damage (2d8+6; rolled 2, 5).
        Ragnarok has -18 hp remaining (-5 hp - 13 damage).
    Ragnarok's turn:
      HP: -18/94 (bloodied); Temp HP: 0; Surges: 12; Surge Value: 27
      AC: 28; Action Points: 0
      Conditions:
        regen 7 hp when bloodied (stance).
      Ragnarok is dying (1 death saves failed).
        Rolls death saving throw and gets a 18 (1d20; rolled 18).
        Passes.
    
  Round 20:
    Soldier's turn:
      HP: 45/131 (bloodied); Temp HP: 0; Surges: 2; Surge Value: 32
      AC: 29; Action Points: 0
      Soldier Basic Attack (standard action, at_will):
        Attacks Ragnarok with 26 vs. 28 AC (1d20+20; rolled 6).
        Misses.
    Ragnarok's turn:
      HP: -18/94 (bloodied); Temp HP: 0; Surges: 12; Surge Value: 27
      AC: 28; Action Points: 0
      Conditions:
        regen 7 hp when bloodied (stance).
      Ragnarok is dying (1 death saves failed).
        Rolls death saving throw and gets a 16 (1d20; rolled 16).
        Passes.
    
  Round 21:
    Soldier's turn:
      HP: 45/131 (bloodied); Temp HP: 0; Surges: 2; Surge Value: 32
      AC: 29; Action Points: 0
      Soldier Basic Attack (standard action, at_will):
        Attacks Ragnarok with 27 vs. 28 AC (1d20+20; rolled 7).
        Misses.
    Ragnarok's turn:
      HP: -18/94 (bloodied); Temp HP: 0; Surges: 12; Surge Value: 27
      AC: 28; Action Points: 0
      Conditions:
        regen 7 hp when bloodied (stance).
      Ragnarok is dying (1 death saves failed).
        Rolls death saving throw and gets a 2 (1d20; rolled 2).
        Fails. 1 failures remaining before death.
    
  Round 22:
    Soldier's turn:
      HP: 45/131 (bloodied); Temp HP: 0; Surges: 2; Surge Value: 32
      AC: 29; Action Points: 0
      Soldier Basic Attack (standard action, at_will):
        Attacks Ragnarok with 36 vs. 28 AC (1d20+20; rolled 16).
        Hits: 17 damage (2d8+6; rolled 5, 6).
        Ragnarok has -35 hp remaining (-18 hp - 17 damage).
    Ragnarok's turn:
      HP: -35/94 (bloodied); Temp HP: 0; Surges: 12; Surge Value: 27
      AC: 28; Action Points: 0
      Conditions:
        regen 7 hp when bloodied (stance).
      Ragnarok is dying (2 death saves failed).
        Rolls death saving throw and gets a 9 (1d20; rolled 9).
        Fails. 0 failures remaining before death.
    Ragnarok has died!
    
  Villains win!
```
[/sblock]
[sblock=Example of 1 fight(s) survived (0.0% chance)

```
FIGHT #1: Level 10 Ragnarok VS. Level 13 Soldier
  Roll initiative!
    Ragnarok rolls 19 initiative (1d20+10; rolled 9).
    Soldier rolls 20 initiative (1d20+12; rolled 8).
    Initiative order: 
      Soldier
      Ragnarok
  
  Round 1:
    Soldier's turn:
      HP: 131/131; Temp HP: 0; Surges: 2; Surge Value: 32
      AC: 29; Action Points: 0
      Soldier Basic Attack (standard action, at_will):
        Attacks Ragnarok with 36 vs. 28 AC (1d20+20; rolled 16).
        Hits: 19 damage (2d8+6; rolled 8, 5).
        Ragnarok reacts with Unbreakable (immediate reaction, encounter):
          Damage is reduced to 9 hp (19 hp - 10 hp).
          Unbreakable has been expended.
        Ragnarok has 85 hp remaining (94 hp - 9 damage).
    Ragnarok's turn:
      HP: 85/94; Temp HP: 0; Surges: 14; Surge Value: 27
      AC: 28; Action Points: 1
      Crushing Blow (standard action, encounter):
        Attacks Soldier with 22 vs. 29 AC (1d20+13; rolled 9).
        Misses.
        Crushing Blow has been expended.
      Shift (move action, at_will):
        Ragnarok gains +1 defense bonus (until end of next turn).
      Rain Of Steel (minor action, daily):
        Ragnarok gains Rain of Steel (stance).
        Rain Of Steel has been expended.
      Spend Action Point (free action, encounter):
        Ragnarok spends an action point (0 remaining).
        Ragnarok gains a standard action.
        Spend Action Point has been expended.
      Knee Breaker (standard action, daily):
        Attacks Soldier with 15 vs. 29 AC (1d20+13; rolled 2).
        Misses: 13 damage (half of 2d10[brutal 2]+15; rolled 3, 9).
        Soldier has 118 hp remaining (131 hp - 13 damage).
        Ragnarok gains 5 temp hp (had 0; applied 5).
        Knee Breaker has been expended.
    
  Round 2:
    Soldier's turn:
      HP: 118/131; Temp HP: 0; Surges: 2; Surge Value: 32
      AC: 29; Action Points: 0
      Start of turn:
        Rain of Steel:
          Soldier takes 6 damage (1d10[brutal 2]; rolled 6).
          Soldier has 112 hp remaining (118 hp - 6 damage).
      Soldier Encounter Attack (standard action, encounter):
        Attacks Ragnarok with 32 vs. 29 AC (1d20+20; rolled 12).
        Hits: 24 damage (4d8+6; rolled 2, 8, 2, 6).
        Ragnarok deflects 5 damage; 19 gets through (5 temp hp - 24 damage).
        Ragnarok has 66 hp remaining (85 hp - 19 damage).
        Ragnarok reacts with Strikebacks Power (immediate reaction, encounter):
          Attacks Soldier with 16 vs. 29 AC (1d20+13; rolled 3).
          Misses.
          Strikebacks Power has been expended.
        Soldier Encounter Attack has been expended.
    Ragnarok's turn:
      HP: 66/94; Temp HP: 0; Surges: 14; Surge Value: 27
      AC: 29; Action Points: 0
      Conditions:
        +1 defense bonus (until end of this turn).
        Rain of Steel (stance).
      Shift (move action, at_will):
        Ragnarok gains +1 defense bonus (until end of next turn).
      Griffons Wrath (standard action, encounter):
        Attacks Soldier with 15 vs. 29 AC (1d20+13; rolled 2).
        Misses.
        Griffons Wrath has been expended.
      End of turn: +1 defense bonus expires.
    
  Round 3:
    Soldier's turn:
      HP: 112/131; Temp HP: 0; Surges: 2; Surge Value: 32
      AC: 29; Action Points: 0
      Start of turn:
        Rain of Steel:
          Soldier takes 9 damage (1d10[brutal 2]; rolled 9).
          Soldier has 103 hp remaining (112 hp - 9 damage).
      Soldier Basic Attack (standard action, at_will):
        Attacks Ragnarok with 31 vs. 29 AC (1d20+20; rolled 11).
        Hits: 17 damage (2d8+6; rolled 4, 7).
        Ragnarok has 49 hp remaining (66 hp - 17 damage).
    Ragnarok's turn:
      HP: 49/94; Temp HP: 0; Surges: 14; Surge Value: 27
      AC: 29; Action Points: 0
      Conditions:
        Rain of Steel (stance).
        +1 defense bonus (until end of this turn).
      Distracting Spate (standard action, encounter):
        Attacks Soldier with 18 vs. 29 AC (1d20+13; rolled 5).
        Misses.
        Distracting Spate has been expended.
      Shift (move action, at_will):
        Ragnarok gains +1 defense bonus (until end of next turn).
      End of turn: +1 defense bonus expires.
    
  Round 4:
    Soldier's turn:
      HP: 103/131; Temp HP: 0; Surges: 2; Surge Value: 32
      AC: 29; Action Points: 0
      Start of turn:
        Rain of Steel:
          Soldier takes 4 damage (1d10[brutal 2]; rolled 2, 4).
          Soldier has 99 hp remaining (103 hp - 4 damage).
      Soldier Basic Attack (standard action, at_will):
        Attacks Ragnarok with 37 vs. 29 AC (1d20+20; rolled 17).
        Hits: 18 damage (2d8+6; rolled 7, 5).
        Ragnarok has 31 hp remaining (49 hp - 18 damage).
        Ragnarok has been bloodied.
    Ragnarok's turn:
      HP: 31/94 (bloodied); Temp HP: 0; Surges: 14; Surge Value: 27
      AC: 29; Action Points: 0
      Conditions:
        Rain of Steel (stance).
        +1 defense bonus (until end of this turn).
      Brash Strike (standard action, at_will):
        Attacks Soldier with 21 vs. 29 AC (1d20+15; rolled 6).
        Misses.
        Soldier gains Combat Advantage (until start of Ragnarok's next turn).
      Shift (move action, at_will):
        Ragnarok gains +1 defense bonus (until end of next turn).
      Second Wind (minor action, encounter):
        Ragnarok gains +1 defense bonus (until end of next turn).
        Ragnarok spends a healing surge (13 remaining).
        Ragnarok heals 27 hp (31 hp -> 58 hp; 0 hp wasted).
        Ragnarok gains +2 defense bonus (until start of next turn).
        Second Wind has been expended.
      End of turn: +1 defense bonus expires.
    
  Round 5:
    Soldier's turn:
      HP: 99/131; Temp HP: 0; Surges: 2; Surge Value: 32
      AC: 29; Action Points: 0
      Start of turn:
        Rain of Steel:
          Soldier takes 3 damage (1d10[brutal 2]; rolled 3).
          Soldier has 96 hp remaining (99 hp - 3 damage).
      Conditions:
        Combat Advantage (until start of Ragnarok's next turn).
      Soldier Basic Attack (standard action, at_will):
        Attacks Ragnarok with 42 vs. 32 AC (1d20+22; rolled 20).
        Crits: 22 damage (2d8[max]+6; rolled max).
        Ragnarok has 36 hp remaining (58 hp - 22 damage).
        Ragnarok has been bloodied.
    Ragnarok's turn:
      HP: 36/94 (bloodied); Temp HP: 0; Surges: 13; Surge Value: 27
      AC: 32; Action Points: 0
      Start of turn:
        Opponent's Combat Advantage expires.
        +2 defense bonus expires.
      Conditions:
        Rain of Steel (stance).
        +1 defense bonus (until end of this turn).
        +1 defense bonus (until end of this turn).
      Crushing Surge (standard action, at_will):
        Attacks Soldier with 22 vs. 29 AC (1d20+13; rolled 9).
        Misses.
        Ragnarok gains 5 temp hp (had 0; applied 5).
      Shift (move action, at_will):
        Ragnarok gains +1 defense bonus (until end of next turn).
      Boundless Endurance (minor action, daily):
        Ragnarok gains regen 7 hp when bloodied (stance).
        Rain of Steel expires.
        Boundless Endurance has been expended.
      End of turn:
        +1 defense bonus expires.
        +1 defense bonus expires.
    
  Round 6:
    Soldier's turn:
      HP: 96/131; Temp HP: 0; Surges: 2; Surge Value: 32
      AC: 29; Action Points: 0
      Soldier Basic Attack (standard action, at_will):
        Attacks Ragnarok with 33 vs. 29 AC (1d20+20; rolled 13).
        Hits: 16 damage (2d8+6; rolled 5, 5).
        Ragnarok deflects 5 damage; 11 gets through (5 temp hp - 16 damage).
        Ragnarok has 25 hp remaining (36 hp - 11 damage).
    Ragnarok's turn:
      HP: 25/94 (bloodied); Temp HP: 0; Surges: 13; Surge Value: 27
      AC: 29; Action Points: 0
      Start of turn: Ragnarok heals 7 hp (25 hp -> 32 hp; 0 hp wasted).
      Conditions:
        +1 defense bonus (until end of this turn).
        regen 7 hp when bloodied (stance).
      Shift (move action, at_will):
        Ragnarok gains +1 defense bonus (until end of next turn).
      Crushing Surge (standard action, at_will):
        Attacks Soldier with 23 vs. 29 AC (1d20+13; rolled 10).
        Misses.
        Ragnarok gains 5 temp hp (had 0; applied 5).
      End of turn: +1 defense bonus expires.
    
  Round 7:
    Soldier's turn:
      HP: 96/131; Temp HP: 0; Surges: 2; Surge Value: 32
      AC: 29; Action Points: 0
      Soldier Basic Attack (standard action, at_will):
        Attacks Ragnarok with 27 vs. 29 AC (1d20+20; rolled 7).
        Misses.
    Ragnarok's turn:
      HP: 32/94 (bloodied); Temp HP: 5; Surges: 13; Surge Value: 27
      AC: 29; Action Points: 0
      Start of turn: Ragnarok heals 7 hp (32 hp -> 39 hp; 0 hp wasted).
      Conditions:
        regen 7 hp when bloodied (stance).
        +1 defense bonus (until end of this turn).
      Shift (move action, at_will):
        Ragnarok gains +1 defense bonus (until end of next turn).
      Brash Strike (standard action, at_will):
        Attacks Soldier with 33 vs. 29 AC (1d20+15; rolled 18).
        Hits: 24 damage (1d10[brutal 2]+15; rolled 9).
        Soldier has 72 hp remaining (96 hp - 24 damage).
        Ragnarok gains 0 temp hp (had 5; applied 5).
        Soldier gains Combat Advantage (until start of Ragnarok's next turn).
      End of turn: +1 defense bonus expires.
    
  Round 8:
    Soldier's turn:
      HP: 72/131; Temp HP: 0; Surges: 2; Surge Value: 32
      AC: 29; Action Points: 0
      Conditions:
        Combat Advantage (until start of Ragnarok's next turn).
      Soldier Basic Attack (standard action, at_will):
        Attacks Ragnarok with 42 vs. 29 AC (1d20+22; rolled 20).
        Crits: 22 damage (2d8[max]+6; rolled max).
        Ragnarok deflects 5 damage; 17 gets through (5 temp hp - 22 damage).
        Ragnarok has 22 hp remaining (39 hp - 17 damage).
    Ragnarok's turn:
      HP: 22/94 (bloodied); Temp HP: 0; Surges: 13; Surge Value: 27
      AC: 29; Action Points: 0
      Start of turn:
        Opponent's Combat Advantage expires.
        Ragnarok heals 7 hp (22 hp -> 29 hp; 0 hp wasted).
      Conditions:
        regen 7 hp when bloodied (stance).
        +1 defense bonus (until end of this turn).
      Crushing Surge (standard action, at_will):
        Attacks Soldier with 29 vs. 29 AC (1d20+13; rolled 16).
        Hits: 17 damage (1d10[brutal 2]+10; rolled 7).
        Soldier has 55 hp remaining (72 hp - 17 damage).
        Soldier has been bloodied.
        Ragnarok uses Jackal Strike (free action, daily):
          Attacks Soldier with 31 vs. 29 AC (1d20+13; rolled 18).
          Hits: 26 damage (3d10[brutal 2]+10; rolled 4, 9, 3).
          Soldier has 29 hp remaining (55 hp - 26 damage).
          Ragnarok gains 5 temp hp (had 0; applied 5).
          Jackal Strike has been expended.
        Ragnarok gains 7 temp hp (had 5; applied 12).
      Shift (move action, at_will):
        Ragnarok gains +1 defense bonus (until end of next turn).
      End of turn: +1 defense bonus expires.
    
  Round 9:
    Soldier's turn:
      HP: 29/131 (bloodied); Temp HP: 0; Surges: 2; Surge Value: 32
      AC: 29; Action Points: 0
      Soldier Basic Attack (standard action, at_will):
        Attacks Ragnarok with 29 vs. 29 AC (1d20+20; rolled 9).
        Hits: 15 damage (2d8+6; rolled 3, 6).
        Ragnarok deflects 12 damage; 3 gets through (12 temp hp - 15 damage).
        Ragnarok has 26 hp remaining (29 hp - 3 damage).
    Ragnarok's turn:
      HP: 26/94 (bloodied); Temp HP: 0; Surges: 13; Surge Value: 27
      AC: 29; Action Points: 0
      Start of turn: Ragnarok heals 7 hp (26 hp -> 33 hp; 0 hp wasted).
      Conditions:
        regen 7 hp when bloodied (stance).
        +1 defense bonus (until end of this turn).
      Brash Strike (standard action, at_will):
        Attacks Soldier with 29 vs. 29 AC (1d20+15; rolled 14).
        Hits: 20 damage (1d10[brutal 2]+15; rolled 5).
        Soldier has 9 hp remaining (29 hp - 20 damage).
        Ragnarok gains 5 temp hp (had 0; applied 5).
        Soldier gains Combat Advantage (until start of Ragnarok's next turn).
      Shift (move action, at_will):
        Ragnarok gains +1 defense bonus (until end of next turn).
      End of turn: +1 defense bonus expires.
    
  Round 10:
    Soldier's turn:
      HP: 9/131 (bloodied); Temp HP: 0; Surges: 2; Surge Value: 32
      AC: 29; Action Points: 0
      Conditions:
        Combat Advantage (until start of Ragnarok's next turn).
      Soldier Basic Attack (standard action, at_will):
        Attacks Ragnarok with 41 vs. 29 AC (1d20+22; rolled 19).
        Hits: 11 damage (2d8+6; rolled 1, 4).
        Ragnarok deflects 5 damage; 6 gets through (5 temp hp - 11 damage).
        Ragnarok has 27 hp remaining (33 hp - 6 damage).
    Ragnarok's turn:
      HP: 27/94 (bloodied); Temp HP: 0; Surges: 13; Surge Value: 27
      AC: 29; Action Points: 0
      Start of turn:
        Opponent's Combat Advantage expires.
        Ragnarok heals 7 hp (27 hp -> 34 hp; 0 hp wasted).
      Conditions:
        regen 7 hp when bloodied (stance).
        +1 defense bonus (until end of this turn).
      Brash Strike (standard action, at_will):
        Attacks Soldier with 20 vs. 29 AC (1d20+15; rolled 5).
        Misses.
        Soldier gains Combat Advantage (until start of Ragnarok's next turn).
      Shift (move action, at_will):
        Ragnarok gains +1 defense bonus (until end of next turn).
      End of turn: +1 defense bonus expires.
    
  Round 11:
    Soldier's turn:
      HP: 9/131 (bloodied); Temp HP: 0; Surges: 2; Surge Value: 32
      AC: 29; Action Points: 0
      Conditions:
        Combat Advantage (until start of Ragnarok's next turn).
      Soldier Basic Attack (standard action, at_will):
        Attacks Ragnarok with 37 vs. 29 AC (1d20+22; rolled 15).
        Hits: 18 damage (2d8+6; rolled 4, 8).
        Ragnarok has 16 hp remaining (34 hp - 18 damage).
    Ragnarok's turn:
      HP: 16/94 (bloodied); Temp HP: 0; Surges: 13; Surge Value: 27
      AC: 29; Action Points: 0
      Start of turn:
        Opponent's Combat Advantage expires.
        Ragnarok heals 7 hp (16 hp -> 23 hp; 0 hp wasted).
      Conditions:
        regen 7 hp when bloodied (stance).
        +1 defense bonus (until end of this turn).
      Crushing Surge (standard action, at_will):
        Attacks Soldier with 15 vs. 29 AC (1d20+13; rolled 2).
        Misses.
        Ragnarok gains 5 temp hp (had 0; applied 5).
      Shift (move action, at_will):
        Ragnarok gains +1 defense bonus (until end of next turn).
      Defensive Resurgence (minor action, daily):
        Ragnarok spends a healing surge (12 remaining).
        Ragnarok heals 27 hp (23 hp -> 50 hp; 0 hp wasted).
        Ragnarok gains +1 defense bonus (until start of next turn).
        Defensive Resurgence has been expended.
      End of turn: +1 defense bonus expires.
    
  Round 12:
    Soldier's turn:
      HP: 9/131 (bloodied); Temp HP: 0; Surges: 2; Surge Value: 32
      AC: 29; Action Points: 0
      Soldier Basic Attack (standard action, at_will):
        Attacks Ragnarok with 22 vs. 30 AC (1d20+20; rolled 2).
        Misses.
    Ragnarok's turn:
      HP: 50/94; Temp HP: 5; Surges: 12; Surge Value: 27
      AC: 30; Action Points: 0
      Start of turn: +1 defense bonus expires.
      Conditions:
        regen 7 hp when bloodied (stance).
        +1 defense bonus (until end of this turn).
      Brash Strike (standard action, at_will):
        Attacks Soldier with 25 vs. 29 AC (1d20+15; rolled 10).
        Misses.
        Soldier gains Combat Advantage (until start of Ragnarok's next turn).
      Shift (move action, at_will):
        Ragnarok gains +1 defense bonus (until end of next turn).
      End of turn: +1 defense bonus expires.
    
  Round 13:
    Soldier's turn:
      HP: 9/131 (bloodied); Temp HP: 0; Surges: 2; Surge Value: 32
      AC: 29; Action Points: 0
      Conditions:
        Combat Advantage (until start of Ragnarok's next turn).
      Soldier Basic Attack (standard action, at_will):
        Attacks Ragnarok with 28 vs. 29 AC (1d20+22; rolled 6).
        Misses.
    Ragnarok's turn:
      HP: 50/94; Temp HP: 5; Surges: 12; Surge Value: 27
      AC: 29; Action Points: 0
      Start of turn: Opponent's Combat Advantage expires.
      Conditions:
        regen 7 hp when bloodied (stance).
        +1 defense bonus (until end of this turn).
      Brash Strike (standard action, at_will):
        Attacks Soldier with 34 vs. 29 AC (1d20+15; rolled 19).
        Hits: 22 damage (1d10[brutal 2]+15; rolled 7).
        Soldier has -13 hp remaining (9 hp - 22 damage).
        Ragnarok gains 0 temp hp (had 5; applied 5).
        Soldier gains Combat Advantage (until start of Ragnarok's next turn).
      End of turn: +1 defense bonus expires.
    Soldier has died!
    
  Heroes win!
  Ragnarok takes a short rest.
    Ragnarok has 50 hp; wants at least 81 hp (maximum is 94 hp).
      Ragnarok spends a healing surge (11 remaining).
      Ragnarok heals 27 hp (50 hp -> 77 hp; 0 hp wasted).
      Ragnarok spends a healing surge (10 remaining).
      Ragnarok heals 27 hp (77 hp -> 94 hp; 10 hp wasted).
    Temporary hit points expire.
    Powers recharge:
      Distracting Spate recharges.
      Crushing Blow recharges.
      Unbreakable recharges.
      Griffons Wrath recharges.
      Spend Action Point recharges.
      Second Wind recharges.
      Strikebacks Power recharges.
    Conditions expire:
      Regen 7 hp when bloodied expires.
  
FIGHT #2: Level 10 Ragnarok VS. Level 10 Soldier
  Roll initiative!
    Ragnarok rolls 24 initiative (1d20+10; rolled 14).
    Soldier rolls 30 initiative (1d20+11; rolled 19).
    Initiative order: 
      Soldier
      Ragnarok
  
  Round 1:
    Soldier's turn:
      HP: 106/106; Temp HP: 0; Surges: 1; Surge Value: 26
      AC: 26; Action Points: 0
      Soldier Basic Attack (standard action, at_will):
        Attacks Ragnarok with 35 vs. 28 AC (1d20+17; rolled 18).
        Hits: 15 damage (2d6+5; rolled 4, 6).
        Ragnarok reacts with Unbreakable (immediate reaction, encounter):
          Damage is reduced to 5 hp (15 hp - 10 hp).
          Unbreakable has been expended.
        Ragnarok has 89 hp remaining (94 hp - 5 damage).
    Ragnarok's turn:
      HP: 89/94; Temp HP: 0; Surges: 10; Surge Value: 27
      AC: 28; Action Points: 0
      Distracting Spate (standard action, encounter):
        Attacks Soldier with 22 vs. 26 AC (1d20+13; rolled 9).
        Misses.
        Distracting Spate has been expended.
      Shift (move action, at_will):
        Ragnarok gains +1 defense bonus (until end of next turn).
    
  Round 2:
    Soldier's turn:
      HP: 106/106; Temp HP: 0; Surges: 1; Surge Value: 26
      AC: 26; Action Points: 0
      Soldier Encounter Attack (standard action, encounter):
        Attacks Ragnarok with 33 vs. 29 AC (1d20+17; rolled 16).
        Hits: 28 damage (4d8+5; rolled 8, 5, 4, 6).
        Ragnarok has 61 hp remaining (89 hp - 28 damage).
        Ragnarok reacts with Strikebacks Power (immediate reaction, encounter):
          Attacks Soldier with 14 vs. 26 AC (1d20+13; rolled 1).
          Misses.
          Strikebacks Power has been expended.
        Soldier Encounter Attack has been expended.
    Ragnarok's turn:
      HP: 61/94; Temp HP: 0; Surges: 10; Surge Value: 27
      AC: 29; Action Points: 0
      Conditions:
        +1 defense bonus (until end of this turn).
      Brash Strike (standard action, at_will):
        Attacks Soldier with 31 vs. 26 AC (1d20+15; rolled 16).
        Hits: 22 damage (1d10[brutal 2]+15; rolled 7).
        Soldier has 84 hp remaining (106 hp - 22 damage).
        Ragnarok gains 5 temp hp (had 0; applied 5).
        Soldier gains Combat Advantage (until start of Ragnarok's next turn).
      Shift (move action, at_will):
        Ragnarok gains +1 defense bonus (until end of next turn).
      End of turn: +1 defense bonus expires.
    
  Round 3:
    Soldier's turn:
      HP: 84/106; Temp HP: 0; Surges: 1; Surge Value: 26
      AC: 26; Action Points: 0
      Conditions:
        Combat Advantage (until start of Ragnarok's next turn).
      Soldier Basic Attack (standard action, at_will):
        Attacks Ragnarok with 38 vs. 29 AC (1d20+19; rolled 19).
        Hits: 12 damage (2d6+5; rolled 3, 4).
        Ragnarok deflects 5 damage; 7 gets through (5 temp hp - 12 damage).
        Ragnarok has 54 hp remaining (61 hp - 7 damage).
    Ragnarok's turn:
      HP: 54/94; Temp HP: 0; Surges: 10; Surge Value: 27
      AC: 29; Action Points: 0
      Start of turn: Opponent's Combat Advantage expires.
      Conditions:
        +1 defense bonus (until end of this turn).
      Griffons Wrath (standard action, encounter):
        Attacks Soldier with 18 vs. 26 AC (1d20+13; rolled 5).
        Misses.
        Griffons Wrath has been expended.
      Shift (move action, at_will):
        Ragnarok gains +1 defense bonus (until end of next turn).
      End of turn: +1 defense bonus expires.
    
  Round 4:
    Soldier's turn:
      HP: 84/106; Temp HP: 0; Surges: 1; Surge Value: 26
      AC: 26; Action Points: 0
      Soldier Basic Attack (standard action, at_will):
        Attacks Ragnarok with 37 vs. 29 AC (1d20+17; rolled 20).
        Crits: 17 damage (2d6[max]+5; rolled max).
        Ragnarok has 37 hp remaining (54 hp - 17 damage).
        Ragnarok has been bloodied.
    Ragnarok's turn:
      HP: 37/94 (bloodied); Temp HP: 0; Surges: 10; Surge Value: 27
      AC: 29; Action Points: 0
      Conditions:
        +1 defense bonus (until end of this turn).
      Second Wind (minor action, encounter):
        Ragnarok gains +1 defense bonus (until end of next turn).
        Ragnarok spends a healing surge (9 remaining).
        Ragnarok heals 27 hp (37 hp -> 64 hp; 0 hp wasted).
        Ragnarok gains +2 defense bonus (until start of next turn).
        Second Wind has been expended.
      Brash Strike (standard action, at_will):
        Attacks Soldier with 23 vs. 26 AC (1d20+15; rolled 8).
        Misses.
        Soldier gains Combat Advantage (until start of Ragnarok's next turn).
      Shift (move action, at_will):
        Ragnarok gains +1 defense bonus (until end of next turn).
      End of turn: +1 defense bonus expires.
    
  Round 5:
    Soldier's turn:
      HP: 84/106; Temp HP: 0; Surges: 1; Surge Value: 26
      AC: 26; Action Points: 0
      Conditions:
        Combat Advantage (until start of Ragnarok's next turn).
      Soldier Basic Attack (standard action, at_will):
        Attacks Ragnarok with 25 vs. 32 AC (1d20+19; rolled 6).
        Misses.
    Ragnarok's turn:
      HP: 64/94; Temp HP: 0; Surges: 9; Surge Value: 27
      AC: 32; Action Points: 0
      Start of turn:
        Opponent's Combat Advantage expires.
        +2 defense bonus expires.
      Conditions:
        +1 defense bonus (until end of this turn).
        +1 defense bonus (until end of this turn).
      Brash Strike (standard action, at_will):
        Attacks Soldier with 22 vs. 26 AC (1d20+15; rolled 7).
        Misses.
        Soldier gains Combat Advantage (until start of Ragnarok's next turn).
      Shift (move action, at_will):
        Ragnarok gains +1 defense bonus (until end of next turn).
      End of turn:
        +1 defense bonus expires.
        +1 defense bonus expires.
    
  Round 6:
    Soldier's turn:
      HP: 84/106; Temp HP: 0; Surges: 1; Surge Value: 26
      AC: 26; Action Points: 0
      Conditions:
        Combat Advantage (until start of Ragnarok's next turn).
      Soldier Basic Attack (standard action, at_will):
        Attacks Ragnarok with 27 vs. 29 AC (1d20+19; rolled 8).
        Misses.
    Ragnarok's turn:
      HP: 64/94; Temp HP: 0; Surges: 9; Surge Value: 27
      AC: 29; Action Points: 0
      Start of turn: Opponent's Combat Advantage expires.
      Conditions:
        +1 defense bonus (until end of this turn).
      Shift (move action, at_will):
        Ragnarok gains +1 defense bonus (until end of next turn).
      Crushing Surge (standard action, at_will):
        Attacks Soldier with 17 vs. 26 AC (1d20+13; rolled 4).
        Misses.
        Ragnarok gains 5 temp hp (had 0; applied 5).
      End of turn: +1 defense bonus expires.
    
  Round 7:
    Soldier's turn:
      HP: 84/106; Temp HP: 0; Surges: 1; Surge Value: 26
      AC: 26; Action Points: 0
      Soldier Basic Attack (standard action, at_will):
        Attacks Ragnarok with 27 vs. 29 AC (1d20+17; rolled 10).
        Misses.
    Ragnarok's turn:
      HP: 64/94; Temp HP: 5; Surges: 9; Surge Value: 27
      AC: 29; Action Points: 0
      Conditions:
        +1 defense bonus (until end of this turn).
      Brash Strike (standard action, at_will):
        Attacks Soldier with 22 vs. 26 AC (1d20+15; rolled 7).
        Misses.
        Soldier gains Combat Advantage (until start of Ragnarok's next turn).
      Shift (move action, at_will):
        Ragnarok gains +1 defense bonus (until end of next turn).
      End of turn: +1 defense bonus expires.
    
  Round 8:
    Soldier's turn:
      HP: 84/106; Temp HP: 0; Surges: 1; Surge Value: 26
      AC: 26; Action Points: 0
      Conditions:
        Combat Advantage (until start of Ragnarok's next turn).
      Soldier Basic Attack (standard action, at_will):
        Attacks Ragnarok with 34 vs. 29 AC (1d20+19; rolled 15).
        Hits: 12 damage (2d6+5; rolled 3, 4).
        Ragnarok deflects 5 damage; 7 gets through (5 temp hp - 12 damage).
        Ragnarok has 57 hp remaining (64 hp - 7 damage).
    Ragnarok's turn:
      HP: 57/94; Temp HP: 0; Surges: 9; Surge Value: 27
      AC: 29; Action Points: 0
      Start of turn: Opponent's Combat Advantage expires.
      Conditions:
        +1 defense bonus (until end of this turn).
      Crushing Blow (standard action, encounter):
        Attacks Soldier with 24 vs. 26 AC (1d20+13; rolled 11).
        Misses.
        Crushing Blow has been expended.
      Shift (move action, at_will):
        Ragnarok gains +1 defense bonus (until end of next turn).
      End of turn: +1 defense bonus expires.
    
  Round 9:
    Soldier's turn:
      HP: 84/106; Temp HP: 0; Surges: 1; Surge Value: 26
      AC: 26; Action Points: 0
      Soldier Basic Attack (standard action, at_will):
        Attacks Ragnarok with 24 vs. 29 AC (1d20+17; rolled 7).
        Misses.
    Ragnarok's turn:
      HP: 57/94; Temp HP: 0; Surges: 9; Surge Value: 27
      AC: 29; Action Points: 0
      Conditions:
        +1 defense bonus (until end of this turn).
      Shift (move action, at_will):
        Ragnarok gains +1 defense bonus (until end of next turn).
      Crushing Surge (standard action, at_will):
        Attacks Soldier with 20 vs. 26 AC (1d20+13; rolled 7).
        Misses.
        Ragnarok gains 5 temp hp (had 0; applied 5).
      End of turn: +1 defense bonus expires.
    
  Round 10:
    Soldier's turn:
      HP: 84/106; Temp HP: 0; Surges: 1; Surge Value: 26
      AC: 26; Action Points: 0
      Soldier Basic Attack (standard action, at_will):
        Attacks Ragnarok with 30 vs. 29 AC (1d20+17; rolled 13).
        Hits: 13 damage (2d6+5; rolled 2, 6).
        Ragnarok deflects 5 damage; 8 gets through (5 temp hp - 13 damage).
        Ragnarok has 49 hp remaining (57 hp - 8 damage).
    Ragnarok's turn:
      HP: 49/94; Temp HP: 0; Surges: 9; Surge Value: 27
      AC: 29; Action Points: 0
      Conditions:
        +1 defense bonus (until end of this turn).
      Shift (move action, at_will):
        Ragnarok gains +1 defense bonus (until end of next turn).
      Brash Strike (standard action, at_will):
        Attacks Soldier with 25 vs. 26 AC (1d20+15; rolled 10).
        Misses.
        Soldier gains Combat Advantage (until start of Ragnarok's next turn).
      End of turn: +1 defense bonus expires.
    
  Round 11:
    Soldier's turn:
      HP: 84/106; Temp HP: 0; Surges: 1; Surge Value: 26
      AC: 26; Action Points: 0
      Conditions:
        Combat Advantage (until start of Ragnarok's next turn).
      Soldier Basic Attack (standard action, at_will):
        Attacks Ragnarok with 21 vs. 29 AC (1d20+19; rolled 2).
        Misses.
    Ragnarok's turn:
      HP: 49/94; Temp HP: 0; Surges: 9; Surge Value: 27
      AC: 29; Action Points: 0
      Start of turn: Opponent's Combat Advantage expires.
      Conditions:
        +1 defense bonus (until end of this turn).
      Brash Strike (standard action, at_will):
        Attacks Soldier with 18 vs. 26 AC (1d20+15; rolled 3).
        Misses.
        Soldier gains Combat Advantage (until start of Ragnarok's next turn).
      Shift (move action, at_will):
        Ragnarok gains +1 defense bonus (until end of next turn).
      End of turn: +1 defense bonus expires.
    
  Round 12:
    Soldier's turn:
      HP: 84/106; Temp HP: 0; Surges: 1; Surge Value: 26
      AC: 26; Action Points: 0
      Conditions:
        Combat Advantage (until start of Ragnarok's next turn).
      Soldier Basic Attack (standard action, at_will):
        Attacks Ragnarok with 32 vs. 29 AC (1d20+19; rolled 13).
        Hits: 13 damage (2d6+5; rolled 6, 2).
        Ragnarok has 36 hp remaining (49 hp - 13 damage).
        Ragnarok has been bloodied.
    Ragnarok's turn:
      HP: 36/94 (bloodied); Temp HP: 0; Surges: 9; Surge Value: 27
      AC: 29; Action Points: 0
      Start of turn: Opponent's Combat Advantage expires.
      Conditions:
        +1 defense bonus (until end of this turn).
      Crushing Surge (standard action, at_will):
        Attacks Soldier with 28 vs. 26 AC (1d20+13; rolled 15).
        Hits: 17 damage (1d10[brutal 2]+10; rolled 7).
        Soldier has 67 hp remaining (84 hp - 17 damage).
        Ragnarok gains 12 temp hp (had 0; applied 12).
      Shift (move action, at_will):
        Ragnarok gains +1 defense bonus (until end of next turn).
      End of turn: +1 defense bonus expires.
    
  Round 13:
    Soldier's turn:
      HP: 67/106; Temp HP: 0; Surges: 1; Surge Value: 26
      AC: 26; Action Points: 0
      Soldier Basic Attack (standard action, at_will):
        Attacks Ragnarok with 33 vs. 29 AC (1d20+17; rolled 16).
        Hits: 12 damage (2d6+5; rolled 3, 4).
        Ragnarok deflects 12 damage; 0 gets through (12 temp hp - 12 damage).
        Ragnarok has 36 hp remaining (36 hp - 0 damage).
    Ragnarok's turn:
      HP: 36/94 (bloodied); Temp HP: 0; Surges: 9; Surge Value: 27
      AC: 29; Action Points: 0
      Conditions:
        +1 defense bonus (until end of this turn).
      Brash Strike (standard action, at_will):
        Attacks Soldier with 17 vs. 26 AC (1d20+15; rolled 2).
        Misses.
        Soldier gains Combat Advantage (until start of Ragnarok's next turn).
      Shift (move action, at_will):
        Ragnarok gains +1 defense bonus (until end of next turn).
      End of turn: +1 defense bonus expires.
    
  Round 14:
    Soldier's turn:
      HP: 67/106; Temp HP: 0; Surges: 1; Surge Value: 26
      AC: 26; Action Points: 0
      Conditions:
        Combat Advantage (until start of Ragnarok's next turn).
      Soldier Basic Attack (standard action, at_will):
        Attacks Ragnarok with 33 vs. 29 AC (1d20+19; rolled 14).
        Hits: 10 damage (2d6+5; rolled 3, 2).
        Ragnarok has 26 hp remaining (36 hp - 10 damage).
    Ragnarok's turn:
      HP: 26/94 (bloodied); Temp HP: 0; Surges: 9; Surge Value: 27
      AC: 29; Action Points: 0
      Start of turn: Opponent's Combat Advantage expires.
      Conditions:
        +1 defense bonus (until end of this turn).
      Shift (move action, at_will):
        Ragnarok gains +1 defense bonus (until end of next turn).
      Crushing Surge (standard action, at_will):
        Attacks Soldier with 30 vs. 26 AC (1d20+13; rolled 17).
        Hits: 16 damage (1d10[brutal 2]+10; rolled 6).
        Soldier has 51 hp remaining (67 hp - 16 damage).
        Soldier has been bloodied.
        Ragnarok gains 12 temp hp (had 0; applied 12).
      End of turn: +1 defense bonus expires.
    
  Round 15:
    Soldier's turn:
      HP: 51/106 (bloodied); Temp HP: 0; Surges: 1; Surge Value: 26
      AC: 26; Action Points: 0
      Soldier Basic Attack (standard action, at_will):
        Attacks Ragnarok with 36 vs. 29 AC (1d20+17; rolled 19).
        Hits: 7 damage (2d6+5; rolled 1, 1).
        Ragnarok deflects 7 damage; 0 gets through (12 temp hp - 7 damage).
        Ragnarok has 26 hp remaining (26 hp - 0 damage).
    Ragnarok's turn:
      HP: 26/94 (bloodied); Temp HP: 5; Surges: 9; Surge Value: 27
      AC: 29; Action Points: 0
      Conditions:
        +1 defense bonus (until end of this turn).
      Shift (move action, at_will):
        Ragnarok gains +1 defense bonus (until end of next turn).
      Brash Strike (standard action, at_will):
        Attacks Soldier with 32 vs. 26 AC (1d20+15; rolled 17).
        Hits: 18 damage (1d10[brutal 2]+15; rolled 1, 3).
        Soldier has 33 hp remaining (51 hp - 18 damage).
        Ragnarok gains 0 temp hp (had 5; applied 5).
        Soldier gains Combat Advantage (until start of Ragnarok's next turn).
      End of turn: +1 defense bonus expires.
    
  Round 16:
    Soldier's turn:
      HP: 33/106 (bloodied); Temp HP: 0; Surges: 1; Surge Value: 26
      AC: 26; Action Points: 0
      Conditions:
        Combat Advantage (until start of Ragnarok's next turn).
      Soldier Basic Attack (standard action, at_will):
        Attacks Ragnarok with 32 vs. 29 AC (1d20+19; rolled 13).
        Hits: 13 damage (2d6+5; rolled 4, 4).
        Ragnarok deflects 5 damage; 8 gets through (5 temp hp - 13 damage).
        Ragnarok has 18 hp remaining (26 hp - 8 damage).
    Ragnarok's turn:
      HP: 18/94 (bloodied); Temp HP: 0; Surges: 9; Surge Value: 27
      AC: 29; Action Points: 0
      Start of turn: Opponent's Combat Advantage expires.
      Conditions:
        +1 defense bonus (until end of this turn).
      Brash Strike (standard action, at_will):
        Attacks Soldier with 33 vs. 26 AC (1d20+15; rolled 18).
        Hits: 20 damage (1d10[brutal 2]+15; rolled 2, 5).
        Soldier has 13 hp remaining (33 hp - 20 damage).
        Ragnarok gains 5 temp hp (had 0; applied 5).
        Soldier gains Combat Advantage (until start of Ragnarok's next turn).
      Shift (move action, at_will):
        Ragnarok gains +1 defense bonus (until end of next turn).
      End of turn: +1 defense bonus expires.
    
  Round 17:
    Soldier's turn:
      HP: 13/106 (bloodied); Temp HP: 0; Surges: 1; Surge Value: 26
      AC: 26; Action Points: 0
      Conditions:
        Combat Advantage (until start of Ragnarok's next turn).
      Soldier Basic Attack (standard action, at_will):
        Attacks Ragnarok with 37 vs. 29 AC (1d20+19; rolled 18).
        Hits: 11 damage (2d6+5; rolled 1, 5).
        Ragnarok deflects 5 damage; 6 gets through (5 temp hp - 11 damage).
        Ragnarok has 12 hp remaining (18 hp - 6 damage).
    Ragnarok's turn:
      HP: 12/94 (bloodied); Temp HP: 0; Surges: 9; Surge Value: 27
      AC: 29; Action Points: 0
      Start of turn: Opponent's Combat Advantage expires.
      Conditions:
        +1 defense bonus (until end of this turn).
      Crushing Surge (standard action, at_will):
        Attacks Soldier with 20 vs. 26 AC (1d20+13; rolled 7).
        Misses.
        Ragnarok gains 5 temp hp (had 0; applied 5).
      Shift (move action, at_will):
        Ragnarok gains +1 defense bonus (until end of next turn).
      End of turn: +1 defense bonus expires.
    
  Round 18:
    Soldier's turn:
      HP: 13/106 (bloodied); Temp HP: 0; Surges: 1; Surge Value: 26
      AC: 26; Action Points: 0
      Soldier Basic Attack (standard action, at_will):
        Attacks Ragnarok with 28 vs. 29 AC (1d20+17; rolled 11).
        Misses.
    Ragnarok's turn:
      HP: 12/94 (bloodied); Temp HP: 5; Surges: 9; Surge Value: 27
      AC: 29; Action Points: 0
      Conditions:
        +1 defense bonus (until end of this turn).
      Shift (move action, at_will):
        Ragnarok gains +1 defense bonus (until end of next turn).
      Brash Strike (standard action, at_will):
        Attacks Soldier with 17 vs. 26 AC (1d20+15; rolled 2).
        Misses.
        Soldier gains Combat Advantage (until start of Ragnarok's next turn).
      End of turn: +1 defense bonus expires.
    
  Round 19:
    Soldier's turn:
      HP: 13/106 (bloodied); Temp HP: 0; Surges: 1; Surge Value: 26
      AC: 26; Action Points: 0
      Conditions:
        Combat Advantage (until start of Ragnarok's next turn).
      Soldier Basic Attack (standard action, at_will):
        Attacks Ragnarok with 30 vs. 29 AC (1d20+19; rolled 11).
        Hits: 13 damage (2d6+5; rolled 4, 4).
        Ragnarok deflects 5 damage; 8 gets through (5 temp hp - 13 damage).
        Ragnarok has 4 hp remaining (12 hp - 8 damage).
    Ragnarok's turn:
      HP: 4/94 (bloodied); Temp HP: 0; Surges: 9; Surge Value: 27
      AC: 29; Action Points: 0
      Start of turn: Opponent's Combat Advantage expires.
      Conditions:
        +1 defense bonus (until end of this turn).
      Brash Strike (standard action, at_will):
        Attacks Soldier with 23 vs. 26 AC (1d20+15; rolled 8).
        Misses.
        Soldier gains Combat Advantage (until start of Ragnarok's next turn).
      Shift (move action, at_will):
        Ragnarok gains +1 defense bonus (until end of next turn).
      End of turn: +1 defense bonus expires.
    
  Round 20:
    Soldier's turn:
      HP: 13/106 (bloodied); Temp HP: 0; Surges: 1; Surge Value: 26
      AC: 26; Action Points: 0
      Conditions:
        Combat Advantage (until start of Ragnarok's next turn).
      Soldier Basic Attack (standard action, at_will):
        Attacks Ragnarok with 27 vs. 29 AC (1d20+19; rolled 8).
        Misses.
    Ragnarok's turn:
      HP: 4/94 (bloodied); Temp HP: 0; Surges: 9; Surge Value: 27
      AC: 29; Action Points: 0
      Start of turn: Opponent's Combat Advantage expires.
      Conditions:
        +1 defense bonus (until end of this turn).
      Brash Strike (standard action, at_will):
        Attacks Soldier with 22 vs. 26 AC (1d20+15; rolled 7).
        Misses.
        Soldier gains Combat Advantage (until start of Ragnarok's next turn).
      Shift (move action, at_will):
        Ragnarok gains +1 defense bonus (until end of next turn).
      End of turn: +1 defense bonus expires.
    
  Round 21:
    Soldier's turn:
      HP: 13/106 (bloodied); Temp HP: 0; Surges: 1; Surge Value: 26
      AC: 26; Action Points: 0
      Conditions:
        Combat Advantage (until start of Ragnarok's next turn).
      Soldier Basic Attack (standard action, at_will):
        Attacks Ragnarok with 36 vs. 29 AC (1d20+19; rolled 17).
        Hits: 15 damage (2d6+5; rolled 4, 6).
        Ragnarok has -11 hp remaining (4 hp - 15 damage).
    Ragnarok's turn:
      HP: -11/94 (bloodied); Temp HP: 0; Surges: 9; Surge Value: 27
      AC: 29; Action Points: 0
      Start of turn: Opponent's Combat Advantage expires.
      Conditions:
        +1 defense bonus (until end of this turn).
      Ragnarok is dying (0 death saves failed).
        Rolls death saving throw and gets a 2 (1d20; rolled 2).
        Fails. 2 failures remaining before death.
      End of turn: +1 defense bonus expires.
    
  Round 22:
    Soldier's turn:
      HP: 13/106 (bloodied); Temp HP: 0; Surges: 1; Surge Value: 26
      AC: 26; Action Points: 0
      Soldier Basic Attack (standard action, at_will):
        Attacks Ragnarok with 33 vs. 28 AC (1d20+17; rolled 16).
        Hits: 12 damage (2d6+5; rolled 3, 4).
        Ragnarok has -23 hp remaining (-11 hp - 12 damage).
    Ragnarok's turn:
      HP: -23/94 (bloodied); Temp HP: 0; Surges: 9; Surge Value: 27
      AC: 28; Action Points: 0
      Ragnarok is dying (1 death saves failed).
        Rolls death saving throw and gets a 2 (1d20; rolled 2).
        Fails. 1 failures remaining before death.
    
  Round 23:
    Soldier's turn:
      HP: 13/106 (bloodied); Temp HP: 0; Surges: 1; Surge Value: 26
      AC: 26; Action Points: 0
      Soldier Basic Attack (standard action, at_will):
        Attacks Ragnarok with 25 vs. 28 AC (1d20+17; rolled 8).
        Misses.
    Ragnarok's turn:
      HP: -23/94 (bloodied); Temp HP: 0; Surges: 9; Surge Value: 27
      AC: 28; Action Points: 0
      Ragnarok is dying (2 death saves failed).
        Rolls death saving throw and gets a 11 (1d20; rolled 11).
        Passes.
    
  Round 24:
    Soldier's turn:
      HP: 13/106 (bloodied); Temp HP: 0; Surges: 1; Surge Value: 26
      AC: 26; Action Points: 0
      Soldier Basic Attack (standard action, at_will):
        Attacks Ragnarok with 31 vs. 28 AC (1d20+17; rolled 14).
        Hits: 9 damage (2d6+5; rolled 1, 3).
        Ragnarok has -32 hp remaining (-23 hp - 9 damage).
    Ragnarok's turn:
      HP: -32/94 (bloodied); Temp HP: 0; Surges: 9; Surge Value: 27
      AC: 28; Action Points: 0
      Ragnarok is dying (2 death saves failed).
        Rolls death saving throw and gets a 11 (1d20; rolled 11).
        Passes.
    
  Round 25:
    Soldier's turn:
      HP: 13/106 (bloodied); Temp HP: 0; Surges: 1; Surge Value: 26
      AC: 26; Action Points: 0
      Soldier Basic Attack (standard action, at_will):
        Attacks Ragnarok with 28 vs. 28 AC (1d20+17; rolled 11).
        Hits: 15 damage (2d6+5; rolled 4, 6).
        Ragnarok has -47 hp remaining (-32 hp - 15 damage).
    Ragnarok has died!
    
  Villains win!
```
[/sblock]
[sblock=Example of 2 fight(s) survived (0.7% chance)

```
FIGHT #1: Level 10 Ragnarok VS. Level 13 Soldier
  Roll initiative!
    Ragnarok rolls 29 initiative (1d20+10; rolled 19).
    Soldier rolls 22 initiative (1d20+12; rolled 10).
    Initiative order: 
      Ragnarok
      Soldier
  
  Round 1:
    Ragnarok's turn:
      HP: 94/94; Temp HP: 0; Surges: 14; Surge Value: 27
      AC: 28; Action Points: 1
      Crushing Blow (standard action, encounter):
        Attacks Soldier with 25 vs. 29 AC (1d20+13; rolled 12).
        Misses.
        Crushing Blow has been expended.
      Spend Action Point (free action, encounter):
        Ragnarok spends an action point (0 remaining).
        Ragnarok gains a standard action.
        Spend Action Point has been expended.
      Knee Breaker (standard action, daily):
        Attacks Soldier with 23 vs. 29 AC (1d20+13; rolled 10).
        Misses: 13 damage (half of 2d10[brutal 2]+15; rolled 9, 3).
        Soldier has 118 hp remaining (131 hp - 13 damage).
        Ragnarok gains 5 temp hp (had 0; applied 5).
        Knee Breaker has been expended.
      Rain Of Steel (minor action, daily):
        Ragnarok gains Rain of Steel (stance).
        Rain Of Steel has been expended.
      Shift (move action, at_will):
        Ragnarok gains +1 defense bonus (until end of next turn).
    Soldier's turn:
      HP: 118/131; Temp HP: 0; Surges: 2; Surge Value: 32
      AC: 29; Action Points: 0
      Start of turn:
        Rain of Steel:
          Soldier takes 10 damage (1d10[brutal 2]; rolled 2, 10).
          Soldier has 108 hp remaining (118 hp - 10 damage).
      Soldier Basic Attack (standard action, at_will):
        Attacks Ragnarok with 22 vs. 29 AC (1d20+20; rolled 2).
        Misses.
    
  Round 2:
    Ragnarok's turn:
      HP: 94/94; Temp HP: 5; Surges: 14; Surge Value: 27
      AC: 29; Action Points: 0
      Conditions:
        Rain of Steel (stance).
        +1 defense bonus (until end of this turn).
      Shift (move action, at_will):
        Ragnarok gains +1 defense bonus (until end of next turn).
      Distracting Spate (standard action, encounter):
        Attacks Soldier with 17 vs. 29 AC (1d20+13; rolled 4).
        Misses.
        Distracting Spate has been expended.
      End of turn: +1 defense bonus expires.
    Soldier's turn:
      HP: 108/131; Temp HP: 0; Surges: 2; Surge Value: 32
      AC: 29; Action Points: 0
      Start of turn:
        Rain of Steel:
          Soldier takes 7 damage (1d10[brutal 2]; rolled 7).
          Soldier has 101 hp remaining (108 hp - 7 damage).
      Soldier Basic Attack (standard action, at_will):
        Attacks Ragnarok with 34 vs. 29 AC (1d20+20; rolled 14).
        Hits: 19 damage (2d8+6; rolled 8, 5).
        Ragnarok reacts with Unbreakable (immediate reaction, encounter):
          Damage is reduced to 9 hp (19 hp - 10 hp).
          Unbreakable has been expended.
        Ragnarok deflects 5 damage; 4 gets through (5 temp hp - 9 damage).
        Ragnarok has 90 hp remaining (94 hp - 4 damage).
    
  Round 3:
    Ragnarok's turn:
      HP: 90/94; Temp HP: 0; Surges: 14; Surge Value: 27
      AC: 29; Action Points: 0
      Conditions:
        Rain of Steel (stance).
        +1 defense bonus (until end of this turn).
      Brash Strike (standard action, at_will):
        Attacks Soldier with 20 vs. 29 AC (1d20+15; rolled 5).
        Misses.
        Soldier gains Combat Advantage (until start of Ragnarok's next turn).
      Shift (move action, at_will):
        Ragnarok gains +1 defense bonus (until end of next turn).
      End of turn: +1 defense bonus expires.
    Soldier's turn:
      HP: 101/131; Temp HP: 0; Surges: 2; Surge Value: 32
      AC: 29; Action Points: 0
      Start of turn:
        Rain of Steel:
          Soldier takes 5 damage (1d10[brutal 2]; rolled 5).
          Soldier has 96 hp remaining (101 hp - 5 damage).
      Conditions:
        Combat Advantage (until start of Ragnarok's next turn).
      Soldier Encounter Attack (standard action, encounter):
        Attacks Ragnarok with 39 vs. 29 AC (1d20+22; rolled 17).
        Hits: 19 damage (4d8+6; rolled 4, 2, 5, 2).
        Ragnarok has 71 hp remaining (90 hp - 19 damage).
        Ragnarok reacts with Strikebacks Power (immediate reaction, encounter):
          Attacks Soldier with 14 vs. 29 AC (1d20+13; rolled 1).
          Misses.
          Strikebacks Power has been expended.
        Soldier Encounter Attack has been expended.
    
  Round 4:
    Ragnarok's turn:
      HP: 71/94; Temp HP: 0; Surges: 14; Surge Value: 27
      AC: 29; Action Points: 0
      Start of turn: Opponent's Combat Advantage expires.
      Conditions:
        Rain of Steel (stance).
        +1 defense bonus (until end of this turn).
      Crushing Surge (standard action, at_will):
        Attacks Soldier with 33 vs. 29 AC (1d20+13; rolled 20).
        Crits: 35 damage (1d10[brutal 2, max]+10 + 2d12; rolled max + 11, 4).
        Soldier has 61 hp remaining (96 hp - 35 damage).
        Soldier has been bloodied.
        Ragnarok uses Jackal Strike (free action, daily):
          Attacks Soldier with 22 vs. 29 AC (1d20+13; rolled 9).
          Misses: Not expended.
        Ragnarok gains 12 temp hp (had 0; applied 12).
      Shift (move action, at_will):
        Ragnarok gains +1 defense bonus (until end of next turn).
      End of turn: +1 defense bonus expires.
    Soldier's turn:
      HP: 61/131 (bloodied); Temp HP: 0; Surges: 2; Surge Value: 32
      AC: 29; Action Points: 0
      Start of turn:
        Rain of Steel:
          Soldier takes 10 damage (1d10[brutal 2]; rolled 10).
          Soldier has 51 hp remaining (61 hp - 10 damage).
      Soldier Basic Attack (standard action, at_will):
        Attacks Ragnarok with 27 vs. 29 AC (1d20+20; rolled 7).
        Misses.
    
  Round 5:
    Ragnarok's turn:
      HP: 71/94; Temp HP: 12; Surges: 14; Surge Value: 27
      AC: 29; Action Points: 0
      Conditions:
        Rain of Steel (stance).
        +1 defense bonus (until end of this turn).
      Griffons Wrath (standard action, encounter):
        Attacks Soldier with 29 vs. 29 AC (1d20+13; rolled 16).
        Hits: 29 damage (2d10[brutal 2]+10; rolled 10, 9).
        Soldier has 22 hp remaining (51 hp - 29 damage).
        Ragnarok gains 0 temp hp (had 12; applied 5).
        Soldier gains -2 AC penalty (until end of Ragnarok's next turn).
        Griffons Wrath has been expended.
      Shift (move action, at_will):
        Ragnarok gains +1 defense bonus (until end of next turn).
      End of turn: +1 defense bonus expires.
    Soldier's turn:
      HP: 22/131 (bloodied); Temp HP: 0; Surges: 2; Surge Value: 32
      AC: 27; Action Points: 0
      Start of turn:
        Rain of Steel:
          Soldier takes 6 damage (1d10[brutal 2]; rolled 6).
          Soldier has 16 hp remaining (22 hp - 6 damage).
      Conditions:
        -2 AC penalty (until end of Ragnarok's next turn).
      Soldier Basic Attack (standard action, at_will):
        Attacks Ragnarok with 30 vs. 29 AC (1d20+20; rolled 10).
        Hits: 18 damage (2d8+6; rolled 8, 4).
        Ragnarok deflects 12 damage; 6 gets through (12 temp hp - 18 damage).
        Ragnarok has 65 hp remaining (71 hp - 6 damage).
    
  Round 6:
    Ragnarok's turn:
      HP: 65/94; Temp HP: 0; Surges: 14; Surge Value: 27
      AC: 29; Action Points: 0
      Conditions:
        Rain of Steel (stance).
        +1 defense bonus (until end of this turn).
      Brash Strike (standard action, at_will):
        Attacks Soldier with 34 vs. 27 AC (1d20+15; rolled 19).
        Hits: 25 damage (1d10[brutal 2]+15; rolled 10).
        Soldier has -9 hp remaining (16 hp - 25 damage).
        Ragnarok gains 5 temp hp (had 0; applied 5).
        Soldier gains Combat Advantage (until start of Ragnarok's next turn).
      End of turn:
        +1 defense bonus expires.
        Opponent's -2 AC penalty expires.
    Soldier has died!
    
  Heroes win!
  Ragnarok takes a short rest.
    Ragnarok has 65 hp; wants at least 81 hp (maximum is 94 hp).
      Ragnarok spends a healing surge (13 remaining).
      Ragnarok heals 27 hp (65 hp -> 92 hp; 0 hp wasted).
    Temporary hit points expire.
    Powers recharge:
      Distracting Spate recharges.
      Crushing Blow recharges.
      Unbreakable recharges.
      Griffons Wrath recharges.
      Spend Action Point recharges.
      Strikebacks Power recharges.
    Conditions expire:
      Rain of steel expires.
  
FIGHT #2: Level 10 Ragnarok VS. Level 10 Soldier
  Roll initiative!
    Ragnarok rolls 11 initiative (1d20+10; rolled 1).
    Soldier rolls 31 initiative (1d20+11; rolled 20).
    Initiative order: 
      Soldier
      Ragnarok
  
  Round 1:
    Soldier's turn:
      HP: 106/106; Temp HP: 0; Surges: 1; Surge Value: 26
      AC: 26; Action Points: 0
      Soldier Encounter Attack (standard action, encounter):
        Attacks Ragnarok with 30 vs. 28 AC (1d20+17; rolled 13).
        Hits: 21 damage (4d8+5; rolled 1, 2, 8, 5).
        Ragnarok reacts with Unbreakable (immediate reaction, encounter):
          Damage is reduced to 11 hp (21 hp - 10 hp).
          Unbreakable has been expended.
        Ragnarok has 81 hp remaining (92 hp - 11 damage).
        Soldier Encounter Attack has been expended.
    Ragnarok's turn:
      HP: 81/94; Temp HP: 0; Surges: 13; Surge Value: 27
      AC: 28; Action Points: 0
      Crushing Surge (standard action, at_will):
        Attacks Soldier with 29 vs. 26 AC (1d20+13; rolled 16).
        Hits: 15 damage (1d10[brutal 2]+10; rolled 5).
        Soldier has 91 hp remaining (106 hp - 15 damage).
        Ragnarok gains 12 temp hp (had 0; applied 12).
      Shift (move action, at_will):
        Ragnarok gains +1 defense bonus (until end of next turn).
    
  Round 2:
    Soldier's turn:
      HP: 91/106; Temp HP: 0; Surges: 1; Surge Value: 26
      AC: 26; Action Points: 0
      Soldier Basic Attack (standard action, at_will):
        Attacks Ragnarok with 28 vs. 29 AC (1d20+17; rolled 11).
        Misses.
    Ragnarok's turn:
      HP: 81/94; Temp HP: 12; Surges: 13; Surge Value: 27
      AC: 29; Action Points: 0
      Conditions:
        +1 defense bonus (until end of this turn).
      Griffons Wrath (standard action, encounter):
        Attacks Soldier with 22 vs. 26 AC (1d20+13; rolled 9).
        Misses.
        Griffons Wrath has been expended.
      Shift (move action, at_will):
        Ragnarok gains +1 defense bonus (until end of next turn).
      End of turn: +1 defense bonus expires.
    
  Round 3:
    Soldier's turn:
      HP: 91/106; Temp HP: 0; Surges: 1; Surge Value: 26
      AC: 26; Action Points: 0
      Soldier Basic Attack (standard action, at_will):
        Attacks Ragnarok with 23 vs. 29 AC (1d20+17; rolled 6).
        Misses.
    Ragnarok's turn:
      HP: 81/94; Temp HP: 12; Surges: 13; Surge Value: 27
      AC: 29; Action Points: 0
      Conditions:
        +1 defense bonus (until end of this turn).
      Distracting Spate (standard action, encounter):
        Attacks Soldier with 26 vs. 26 AC (1d20+13; rolled 13).
        Hits: 23 damage (2d10[brutal 2]+10; rolled 3, 10).
        Soldier has 68 hp remaining (91 hp - 23 damage).
        Ragnarok gains 0 temp hp (had 12; applied 5).
        Ragnarok gains Combat Advantage (until end of next turn).
        Distracting Spate has been expended.
      Shift (move action, at_will):
        Ragnarok gains +1 defense bonus (until end of next turn).
      End of turn: +1 defense bonus expires.
    
  Round 4:
    Soldier's turn:
      HP: 68/106; Temp HP: 0; Surges: 1; Surge Value: 26
      AC: 26; Action Points: 0
      Soldier Basic Attack (standard action, at_will):
        Attacks Ragnarok with 36 vs. 29 AC (1d20+17; rolled 19).
        Hits: 15 damage (2d6+5; rolled 5, 5).
        Ragnarok deflects 12 damage; 3 gets through (12 temp hp - 15 damage).
        Ragnarok has 78 hp remaining (81 hp - 3 damage).
        Ragnarok reacts with Strikebacks Power (immediate reaction, encounter):
          Attacks Soldier with 34 vs. 26 AC (1d20+15; rolled 19).
          Hits: 14 damage (1d10[brutal 2]+10; rolled 2, 2, 4).
          Soldier has 54 hp remaining (68 hp - 14 damage).
          Ragnarok gains 5 temp hp (had 0; applied 5).
          Strikebacks Power has been expended.
    Ragnarok's turn:
      HP: 78/94; Temp HP: 5; Surges: 13; Surge Value: 27
      AC: 29; Action Points: 0
      Conditions:
        Combat Advantage (until end of this turn).
        +1 defense bonus (until end of this turn).
      Shift (move action, at_will):
        Ragnarok gains +1 defense bonus (until end of next turn).
      Brash Strike (standard action, at_will):
        Attacks Soldier with 25 vs. 26 AC (1d20+17; rolled 8).
        Misses.
        Soldier gains Combat Advantage (until start of Ragnarok's next turn).
      End of turn:
        Combat Advantage expires.
        +1 defense bonus expires.
    
  Round 5:
    Soldier's turn:
      HP: 54/106; Temp HP: 0; Surges: 1; Surge Value: 26
      AC: 26; Action Points: 0
      Conditions:
        Combat Advantage (until start of Ragnarok's next turn).
      Soldier Basic Attack (standard action, at_will):
        Attacks Ragnarok with 27 vs. 29 AC (1d20+19; rolled 8).
        Misses.
    Ragnarok's turn:
      HP: 78/94; Temp HP: 5; Surges: 13; Surge Value: 27
      AC: 29; Action Points: 0
      Start of turn: Opponent's Combat Advantage expires.
      Conditions:
        +1 defense bonus (until end of this turn).
      Shift (move action, at_will):
        Ragnarok gains +1 defense bonus (until end of next turn).
      Crushing Blow (standard action, encounter):
        Attacks Soldier with 31 vs. 26 AC (1d20+13; rolled 18).
        Hits: 25 damage (2d10[brutal 2]+15; rolled 5, 5).
        Soldier has 29 hp remaining (54 hp - 25 damage).
        Soldier has been bloodied.
        Ragnarok uses Jackal Strike (free action, daily):
          Attacks Soldier with 15 vs. 26 AC (1d20+13; rolled 2).
          Misses: Not expended.
        Ragnarok gains 0 temp hp (had 5; applied 5).
        Crushing Blow has been expended.
      End of turn: +1 defense bonus expires.
    
  Round 6:
    Soldier's turn:
      HP: 29/106 (bloodied); Temp HP: 0; Surges: 1; Surge Value: 26
      AC: 26; Action Points: 0
      Soldier Basic Attack (standard action, at_will):
        Attacks Ragnarok with 36 vs. 29 AC (1d20+17; rolled 19).
        Hits: 9 damage (2d6+5; rolled 2, 2).
        Ragnarok deflects 5 damage; 4 gets through (5 temp hp - 9 damage).
        Ragnarok has 74 hp remaining (78 hp - 4 damage).
    Ragnarok's turn:
      HP: 74/94; Temp HP: 0; Surges: 13; Surge Value: 27
      AC: 29; Action Points: 0
      Conditions:
        +1 defense bonus (until end of this turn).
      Shift (move action, at_will):
        Ragnarok gains +1 defense bonus (until end of next turn).
      Brash Strike (standard action, at_will):
        Attacks Soldier with 25 vs. 26 AC (1d20+15; rolled 10).
        Misses.
        Soldier gains Combat Advantage (until start of Ragnarok's next turn).
      End of turn: +1 defense bonus expires.
    
  Round 7:
    Soldier's turn:
      HP: 29/106 (bloodied); Temp HP: 0; Surges: 1; Surge Value: 26
      AC: 26; Action Points: 0
      Conditions:
        Combat Advantage (until start of Ragnarok's next turn).
      Soldier Basic Attack (standard action, at_will):
        Attacks Ragnarok with 33 vs. 29 AC (1d20+19; rolled 14).
        Hits: 15 damage (2d6+5; rolled 6, 4).
        Ragnarok has 59 hp remaining (74 hp - 15 damage).
    Ragnarok's turn:
      HP: 59/94; Temp HP: 0; Surges: 13; Surge Value: 27
      AC: 29; Action Points: 0
      Start of turn: Opponent's Combat Advantage expires.
      Conditions:
        +1 defense bonus (until end of this turn).
      Shift (move action, at_will):
        Ragnarok gains +1 defense bonus (until end of next turn).
      Brash Strike (standard action, at_will):
        Attacks Soldier with 21 vs. 26 AC (1d20+15; rolled 6).
        Misses.
        Soldier gains Combat Advantage (until start of Ragnarok's next turn).
      End of turn: +1 defense bonus expires.
    
  Round 8:
    Soldier's turn:
      HP: 29/106 (bloodied); Temp HP: 0; Surges: 1; Surge Value: 26
      AC: 26; Action Points: 0
      Conditions:
        Combat Advantage (until start of Ragnarok's next turn).
      Soldier Basic Attack (standard action, at_will):
        Attacks Ragnarok with 33 vs. 29 AC (1d20+19; rolled 14).
        Hits: 13 damage (2d6+5; rolled 5, 3).
        Ragnarok has 46 hp remaining (59 hp - 13 damage).
        Ragnarok has been bloodied.
    Ragnarok's turn:
      HP: 46/94 (bloodied); Temp HP: 0; Surges: 13; Surge Value: 27
      AC: 29; Action Points: 0
      Start of turn: Opponent's Combat Advantage expires.
      Conditions:
        +1 defense bonus (until end of this turn).
      Crushing Surge (standard action, at_will):
        Attacks Soldier with 22 vs. 26 AC (1d20+13; rolled 9).
        Misses.
        Ragnarok gains 5 temp hp (had 0; applied 5).
      Shift (move action, at_will):
        Ragnarok gains +1 defense bonus (until end of next turn).
      Second Wind (minor action, encounter):
        Ragnarok gains +1 defense bonus (until end of next turn).
        Ragnarok spends a healing surge (12 remaining).
        Ragnarok heals 27 hp (46 hp -> 73 hp; 0 hp wasted).
        Ragnarok gains +2 defense bonus (until start of next turn).
        Second Wind has been expended.
      End of turn: +1 defense bonus expires.
    
  Round 9:
    Soldier's turn:
      HP: 29/106 (bloodied); Temp HP: 0; Surges: 1; Surge Value: 26
      AC: 26; Action Points: 0
      Soldier Basic Attack (standard action, at_will):
        Attacks Ragnarok with 37 vs. 32 AC (1d20+17; rolled 20).
        Crits: 17 damage (2d6[max]+5; rolled max).
        Ragnarok deflects 5 damage; 12 gets through (5 temp hp - 17 damage).
        Ragnarok has 61 hp remaining (73 hp - 12 damage).
    Ragnarok's turn:
      HP: 61/94; Temp HP: 0; Surges: 12; Surge Value: 27
      AC: 32; Action Points: 0
      Start of turn: +2 defense bonus expires.
      Conditions:
        +1 defense bonus (until end of this turn).
        +1 defense bonus (until end of this turn).
      Brash Strike (standard action, at_will):
        Attacks Soldier with 19 vs. 26 AC (1d20+15; rolled 4).
        Misses.
        Soldier gains Combat Advantage (until start of Ragnarok's next turn).
      Shift (move action, at_will):
        Ragnarok gains +1 defense bonus (until end of next turn).
      End of turn:
        +1 defense bonus expires.
        +1 defense bonus expires.
    
  Round 10:
    Soldier's turn:
      HP: 29/106 (bloodied); Temp HP: 0; Surges: 1; Surge Value: 26
      AC: 26; Action Points: 0
      Conditions:
        Combat Advantage (until start of Ragnarok's next turn).
      Soldier Basic Attack (standard action, at_will):
        Attacks Ragnarok with 29 vs. 29 AC (1d20+19; rolled 10).
        Hits: 14 damage (2d6+5; rolled 4, 5).
        Ragnarok has 47 hp remaining (61 hp - 14 damage).
        Ragnarok has been bloodied.
    Ragnarok's turn:
      HP: 47/94 (bloodied); Temp HP: 0; Surges: 12; Surge Value: 27
      AC: 29; Action Points: 0
      Start of turn: Opponent's Combat Advantage expires.
      Conditions:
        +1 defense bonus (until end of this turn).
      Brash Strike (standard action, at_will):
        Attacks Soldier with 19 vs. 26 AC (1d20+15; rolled 4).
        Misses.
        Soldier gains Combat Advantage (until start of Ragnarok's next turn).
      Shift (move action, at_will):
        Ragnarok gains +1 defense bonus (until end of next turn).
      Boundless Endurance (minor action, daily):
        Ragnarok gains regen 7 hp when bloodied (stance).
        Boundless Endurance has been expended.
      End of turn: +1 defense bonus expires.
    
  Round 11:
    Soldier's turn:
      HP: 29/106 (bloodied); Temp HP: 0; Surges: 1; Surge Value: 26
      AC: 26; Action Points: 0
      Conditions:
        Combat Advantage (until start of Ragnarok's next turn).
      Soldier Basic Attack (standard action, at_will):
        Attacks Ragnarok with 38 vs. 29 AC (1d20+19; rolled 19).
        Hits: 12 damage (2d6+5; rolled 5, 2).
        Ragnarok has 35 hp remaining (47 hp - 12 damage).
    Ragnarok's turn:
      HP: 35/94 (bloodied); Temp HP: 0; Surges: 12; Surge Value: 27
      AC: 29; Action Points: 0
      Start of turn:
        Opponent's Combat Advantage expires.
        Ragnarok heals 7 hp (35 hp -> 42 hp; 0 hp wasted).
      Conditions:
        +1 defense bonus (until end of this turn).
        regen 7 hp when bloodied (stance).
      Brash Strike (standard action, at_will):
        Attacks Soldier with 25 vs. 26 AC (1d20+15; rolled 10).
        Misses.
        Soldier gains Combat Advantage (until start of Ragnarok's next turn).
      Shift (move action, at_will):
        Ragnarok gains +1 defense bonus (until end of next turn).
      End of turn: +1 defense bonus expires.
    
  Round 12:
    Soldier's turn:
      HP: 29/106 (bloodied); Temp HP: 0; Surges: 1; Surge Value: 26
      AC: 26; Action Points: 0
      Conditions:
        Combat Advantage (until start of Ragnarok's next turn).
      Soldier Basic Attack (standard action, at_will):
        Attacks Ragnarok with 31 vs. 29 AC (1d20+19; rolled 12).
        Hits: 9 damage (2d6+5; rolled 2, 2).
        Ragnarok has 33 hp remaining (42 hp - 9 damage).
    Ragnarok's turn:
      HP: 33/94 (bloodied); Temp HP: 0; Surges: 12; Surge Value: 27
      AC: 29; Action Points: 0
      Start of turn:
        Opponent's Combat Advantage expires.
        Ragnarok heals 7 hp (33 hp -> 40 hp; 0 hp wasted).
      Conditions:
        regen 7 hp when bloodied (stance).
        +1 defense bonus (until end of this turn).
      Crushing Surge (standard action, at_will):
        Attacks Soldier with 32 vs. 26 AC (1d20+13; rolled 19).
        Hits: 13 damage (1d10[brutal 2]+10; rolled 3).
        Soldier has 16 hp remaining (29 hp - 13 damage).
        Ragnarok gains 12 temp hp (had 0; applied 12).
      Shift (move action, at_will):
        Ragnarok gains +1 defense bonus (until end of next turn).
      End of turn: +1 defense bonus expires.
    
  Round 13:
    Soldier's turn:
      HP: 16/106 (bloodied); Temp HP: 0; Surges: 1; Surge Value: 26
      AC: 26; Action Points: 0
      Soldier Basic Attack (standard action, at_will):
        Attacks Ragnarok with 28 vs. 29 AC (1d20+17; rolled 11).
        Misses.
    Ragnarok's turn:
      HP: 40/94 (bloodied); Temp HP: 12; Surges: 12; Surge Value: 27
      AC: 29; Action Points: 0
      Start of turn: Ragnarok heals 7 hp (40 hp -> 47 hp; 0 hp wasted).
      Conditions:
        regen 7 hp when bloodied (stance).
        +1 defense bonus (until end of this turn).
      Shift (move action, at_will):
        Ragnarok gains +1 defense bonus (until end of next turn).
      Brash Strike (standard action, at_will):
        Attacks Soldier with 27 vs. 26 AC (1d20+15; rolled 12).
        Hits: 19 damage (1d10[brutal 2]+15; rolled 4).
        Soldier has -3 hp remaining (16 hp - 19 damage).
        Ragnarok gains 0 temp hp (had 12; applied 5).
        Soldier gains Combat Advantage (until start of Ragnarok's next turn).
      End of turn: +1 defense bonus expires.
    Soldier has died!
    
  Heroes win!
  Ragnarok takes a short rest.
    Ragnarok has 47 hp; wants at least 81 hp (maximum is 94 hp).
      Ragnarok spends a healing surge (11 remaining).
      Ragnarok heals 27 hp (47 hp -> 74 hp; 0 hp wasted).
      Ragnarok spends a healing surge (10 remaining).
      Ragnarok heals 27 hp (74 hp -> 94 hp; 7 hp wasted).
    Temporary hit points expire.
    Powers recharge:
      Distracting Spate recharges.
      Crushing Blow recharges.
      Unbreakable recharges.
      Griffons Wrath recharges.
      Second Wind recharges.
      Strikebacks Power recharges.
    Conditions expire:
      Regen 7 hp when bloodied expires.
      +1 defense bonus expires.
    Milestone:
      Ragnarok gains an action point.
      Meliorating Layered Plate Armor +2: enhancement increases to +3.
  
FIGHT #3: Level 10 Ragnarok VS. Level 12 Soldier
  Roll initiative!
    Ragnarok rolls 11 initiative (1d20+10; rolled 1).
    Soldier rolls 31 initiative (1d20+12; rolled 19).
    Initiative order: 
      Soldier
      Ragnarok
  
  Round 1:
    Soldier's turn:
      HP: 123/123; Temp HP: 0; Surges: 2; Surge Value: 30
      AC: 28; Action Points: 0
      Soldier Basic Attack (standard action, at_will):
        Attacks Ragnarok with 28 vs. 29 AC (1d20+19; rolled 9).
        Misses.
    Ragnarok's turn:
      HP: 94/94; Temp HP: 0; Surges: 10; Surge Value: 27
      AC: 29; Action Points: 1
      Crushing Surge (standard action, at_will):
        Attacks Soldier with 22 vs. 28 AC (1d20+13; rolled 9).
        Misses.
        Ragnarok gains 5 temp hp (had 0; applied 5).
      Shift (move action, at_will):
        Ragnarok gains +1 defense bonus (until end of next turn).
      Spend Action Point (free action, encounter):
        Ragnarok spends an action point (0 remaining).
        Ragnarok gains a standard action.
        Spend Action Point has been expended.
      Crushing Blow (standard action, encounter):
        Attacks Soldier with 17 vs. 28 AC (1d20+13; rolled 4).
        Misses.
        Crushing Blow has been expended.
    
  Round 2:
    Soldier's turn:
      HP: 123/123; Temp HP: 0; Surges: 2; Surge Value: 30
      AC: 28; Action Points: 0
      Soldier Encounter Attack (standard action, encounter):
        Attacks Ragnarok with 36 vs. 30 AC (1d20+19; rolled 17).
        Hits: 18 damage (4d8+5; rolled 5, 4, 3, 1).
        Ragnarok reacts with Unbreakable (immediate reaction, encounter):
          Damage is reduced to 8 hp (18 hp - 10 hp).
          Unbreakable has been expended.
        Ragnarok deflects 5 damage; 3 gets through (5 temp hp - 8 damage).
        Ragnarok has 91 hp remaining (94 hp - 3 damage).
        Soldier Encounter Attack has been expended.
    Ragnarok's turn:
      HP: 91/94; Temp HP: 0; Surges: 10; Surge Value: 27
      AC: 30; Action Points: 0
      Conditions:
        +1 defense bonus (until end of this turn).
      Brash Strike (standard action, at_will):
        Attacks Soldier with 16 vs. 28 AC (1d20+15; rolled 1).
        Misses.
        Soldier gains Combat Advantage (until start of Ragnarok's next turn).
      Shift (move action, at_will):
        Ragnarok gains +1 defense bonus (until end of next turn).
      End of turn: +1 defense bonus expires.
    
  Round 3:
    Soldier's turn:
      HP: 123/123; Temp HP: 0; Surges: 2; Surge Value: 30
      AC: 28; Action Points: 0
      Conditions:
        Combat Advantage (until start of Ragnarok's next turn).
      Soldier Basic Attack (standard action, at_will):
        Attacks Ragnarok with 31 vs. 30 AC (1d20+21; rolled 10).
        Hits: 10 damage (2d6+5; rolled 3, 2).
        Ragnarok has 81 hp remaining (91 hp - 10 damage).
        Ragnarok reacts with Strikebacks Power (immediate reaction, encounter):
          Attacks Soldier with 14 vs. 28 AC (1d20+13; rolled 1).
          Misses.
          Strikebacks Power has been expended.
    Ragnarok's turn:
      HP: 81/94; Temp HP: 0; Surges: 10; Surge Value: 27
      AC: 30; Action Points: 0
      Start of turn: Opponent's Combat Advantage expires.
      Conditions:
        +1 defense bonus (until end of this turn).
      Distracting Spate (standard action, encounter):
        Attacks Soldier with 27 vs. 28 AC (1d20+13; rolled 14).
        Misses.
        Distracting Spate has been expended.
      Shift (move action, at_will):
        Ragnarok gains +1 defense bonus (until end of next turn).
      End of turn: +1 defense bonus expires.
    
  Round 4:
    Soldier's turn:
      HP: 123/123; Temp HP: 0; Surges: 2; Surge Value: 30
      AC: 28; Action Points: 0
      Soldier Basic Attack (standard action, at_will):
        Attacks Ragnarok with 24 vs. 30 AC (1d20+19; rolled 5).
        Misses.
    Ragnarok's turn:
      HP: 81/94; Temp HP: 0; Surges: 10; Surge Value: 27
      AC: 30; Action Points: 0
      Conditions:
        +1 defense bonus (until end of this turn).
      Brash Strike (standard action, at_will):
        Attacks Soldier with 16 vs. 28 AC (1d20+15; rolled 1).
        Misses.
        Soldier gains Combat Advantage (until start of Ragnarok's next turn).
      Shift (move action, at_will):
        Ragnarok gains +1 defense bonus (until end of next turn).
      End of turn: +1 defense bonus expires.
    
  Round 5:
    Soldier's turn:
      HP: 123/123; Temp HP: 0; Surges: 2; Surge Value: 30
      AC: 28; Action Points: 0
      Conditions:
        Combat Advantage (until start of Ragnarok's next turn).
      Soldier Basic Attack (standard action, at_will):
        Attacks Ragnarok with 22 vs. 30 AC (1d20+21; rolled 1).
        Misses.
    Ragnarok's turn:
      HP: 81/94; Temp HP: 0; Surges: 10; Surge Value: 27
      AC: 30; Action Points: 0
      Start of turn: Opponent's Combat Advantage expires.
      Conditions:
        +1 defense bonus (until end of this turn).
      Shift (move action, at_will):
        Ragnarok gains +1 defense bonus (until end of next turn).
      Brash Strike (standard action, at_will):
        Attacks Soldier with 31 vs. 28 AC (1d20+15; rolled 16).
        Hits: 24 damage (1d10[brutal 2]+15; rolled 2, 9).
        Soldier has 99 hp remaining (123 hp - 24 damage).
        Ragnarok gains 5 temp hp (had 0; applied 5).
        Soldier gains Combat Advantage (until start of Ragnarok's next turn).
      End of turn: +1 defense bonus expires.
    
  Round 6:
    Soldier's turn:
      HP: 99/123; Temp HP: 0; Surges: 2; Surge Value: 30
      AC: 28; Action Points: 0
      Conditions:
        Combat Advantage (until start of Ragnarok's next turn).
      Soldier Basic Attack (standard action, at_will):
        Attacks Ragnarok with 33 vs. 30 AC (1d20+21; rolled 12).
        Hits: 15 damage (2d6+5; rolled 4, 6).
        Ragnarok deflects 5 damage; 10 gets through (5 temp hp - 15 damage).
        Ragnarok has 71 hp remaining (81 hp - 10 damage).
    Ragnarok's turn:
      HP: 71/94; Temp HP: 0; Surges: 10; Surge Value: 27
      AC: 30; Action Points: 0
      Start of turn: Opponent's Combat Advantage expires.
      Conditions:
        +1 defense bonus (until end of this turn).
      Griffons Wrath (standard action, encounter):
        Attacks Soldier with 28 vs. 28 AC (1d20+13; rolled 15).
        Hits: 23 damage (2d10[brutal 2]+10; rolled 1, 7, 6).
        Soldier has 76 hp remaining (99 hp - 23 damage).
        Ragnarok gains 5 temp hp (had 0; applied 5).
        Soldier gains -2 AC penalty (until end of Ragnarok's next turn).
        Griffons Wrath has been expended.
      Shift (move action, at_will):
        Ragnarok gains +1 defense bonus (until end of next turn).
      End of turn: +1 defense bonus expires.
    
  Round 7:
    Soldier's turn:
      HP: 76/123; Temp HP: 0; Surges: 2; Surge Value: 30
      AC: 26; Action Points: 0
      Conditions:
        -2 AC penalty (until end of Ragnarok's next turn).
      Soldier Basic Attack (standard action, at_will):
        Attacks Ragnarok with 36 vs. 30 AC (1d20+19; rolled 17).
        Hits: 11 damage (2d6+5; rolled 3, 3).
        Ragnarok deflects 5 damage; 6 gets through (5 temp hp - 11 damage).
        Ragnarok has 65 hp remaining (71 hp - 6 damage).
    Ragnarok's turn:
      HP: 65/94; Temp HP: 0; Surges: 10; Surge Value: 27
      AC: 30; Action Points: 0
      Conditions:
        +1 defense bonus (until end of this turn).
      Crushing Surge (standard action, at_will):
        Attacks Soldier with 24 vs. 26 AC (1d20+13; rolled 11).
        Misses.
        Ragnarok gains 5 temp hp (had 0; applied 5).
      Shift (move action, at_will):
        Ragnarok gains +1 defense bonus (until end of next turn).
      End of turn:
        +1 defense bonus expires.
        Opponent's -2 AC penalty expires.
    
  Round 8:
    Soldier's turn:
      HP: 76/123; Temp HP: 0; Surges: 2; Surge Value: 30
      AC: 28; Action Points: 0
      Soldier Basic Attack (standard action, at_will):
        Attacks Ragnarok with 24 vs. 30 AC (1d20+19; rolled 5).
        Misses.
    Ragnarok's turn:
      HP: 65/94; Temp HP: 5; Surges: 10; Surge Value: 27
      AC: 30; Action Points: 0
      Conditions:
        +1 defense bonus (until end of this turn).
      Shift (move action, at_will):
        Ragnarok gains +1 defense bonus (until end of next turn).
      Brash Strike (standard action, at_will):
        Attacks Soldier with 22 vs. 28 AC (1d20+15; rolled 7).
        Misses.
        Soldier gains Combat Advantage (until start of Ragnarok's next turn).
      End of turn: +1 defense bonus expires.
    
  Round 9:
    Soldier's turn:
      HP: 76/123; Temp HP: 0; Surges: 2; Surge Value: 30
      AC: 28; Action Points: 0
      Conditions:
        Combat Advantage (until start of Ragnarok's next turn).
      Soldier Basic Attack (standard action, at_will):
        Attacks Ragnarok with 28 vs. 30 AC (1d20+21; rolled 7).
        Misses.
    Ragnarok's turn:
      HP: 65/94; Temp HP: 5; Surges: 10; Surge Value: 27
      AC: 30; Action Points: 0
      Start of turn: Opponent's Combat Advantage expires.
      Conditions:
        +1 defense bonus (until end of this turn).
      Shift (move action, at_will):
        Ragnarok gains +1 defense bonus (until end of next turn).
      Brash Strike (standard action, at_will):
        Attacks Soldier with 16 vs. 28 AC (1d20+15; rolled 1).
        Misses.
        Soldier gains Combat Advantage (until start of Ragnarok's next turn).
      End of turn: +1 defense bonus expires.
    
  Round 10:
    Soldier's turn:
      HP: 76/123; Temp HP: 0; Surges: 2; Surge Value: 30
      AC: 28; Action Points: 0
      Conditions:
        Combat Advantage (until start of Ragnarok's next turn).
      Soldier Basic Attack (standard action, at_will):
        Attacks Ragnarok with 35 vs. 30 AC (1d20+21; rolled 14).
        Hits: 9 damage (2d6+5; rolled 3, 1).
        Ragnarok deflects 5 damage; 4 gets through (5 temp hp - 9 damage).
        Ragnarok has 61 hp remaining (65 hp - 4 damage).
    Ragnarok's turn:
      HP: 61/94; Temp HP: 0; Surges: 10; Surge Value: 27
      AC: 30; Action Points: 0
      Start of turn: Opponent's Combat Advantage expires.
      Conditions:
        +1 defense bonus (until end of this turn).
      Brash Strike (standard action, at_will):
        Attacks Soldier with 23 vs. 28 AC (1d20+15; rolled 8).
        Misses.
        Soldier gains Combat Advantage (until start of Ragnarok's next turn).
      Shift (move action, at_will):
        Ragnarok gains +1 defense bonus (until end of next turn).
      End of turn: +1 defense bonus expires.
    
  Round 11:
    Soldier's turn:
      HP: 76/123; Temp HP: 0; Surges: 2; Surge Value: 30
      AC: 28; Action Points: 0
      Conditions:
        Combat Advantage (until start of Ragnarok's next turn).
      Soldier Basic Attack (standard action, at_will):
        Attacks Ragnarok with 27 vs. 30 AC (1d20+21; rolled 6).
        Misses.
    Ragnarok's turn:
      HP: 61/94; Temp HP: 0; Surges: 10; Surge Value: 27
      AC: 30; Action Points: 0
      Start of turn: Opponent's Combat Advantage expires.
      Conditions:
        +1 defense bonus (until end of this turn).
      Brash Strike (standard action, at_will):
        Attacks Soldier with 18 vs. 28 AC (1d20+15; rolled 3).
        Misses.
        Soldier gains Combat Advantage (until start of Ragnarok's next turn).
      Shift (move action, at_will):
        Ragnarok gains +1 defense bonus (until end of next turn).
      End of turn: +1 defense bonus expires.
    
  Round 12:
    Soldier's turn:
      HP: 76/123; Temp HP: 0; Surges: 2; Surge Value: 30
      AC: 28; Action Points: 0
      Conditions:
        Combat Advantage (until start of Ragnarok's next turn).
      Soldier Basic Attack (standard action, at_will):
        Attacks Ragnarok with 32 vs. 30 AC (1d20+21; rolled 11).
        Hits: 12 damage (2d6+5; rolled 2, 5).
        Ragnarok has 49 hp remaining (61 hp - 12 damage).
    Ragnarok's turn:
      HP: 49/94; Temp HP: 0; Surges: 10; Surge Value: 27
      AC: 30; Action Points: 0
      Start of turn: Opponent's Combat Advantage expires.
      Conditions:
        +1 defense bonus (until end of this turn).
      Shift (move action, at_will):
        Ragnarok gains +1 defense bonus (until end of next turn).
      Crushing Surge (standard action, at_will):
        Attacks Soldier with 22 vs. 28 AC (1d20+13; rolled 9).
        Misses.
        Ragnarok gains 5 temp hp (had 0; applied 5).
      End of turn: +1 defense bonus expires.
    
  Round 13:
    Soldier's turn:
      HP: 76/123; Temp HP: 0; Surges: 2; Surge Value: 30
      AC: 28; Action Points: 0
      Soldier Basic Attack (standard action, at_will):
        Attacks Ragnarok with 38 vs. 30 AC (1d20+19; rolled 19).
        Hits: 9 damage (2d6+5; rolled 2, 2).
        Ragnarok deflects 5 damage; 4 gets through (5 temp hp - 9 damage).
        Ragnarok has 45 hp remaining (49 hp - 4 damage).
        Ragnarok has been bloodied.
    Ragnarok's turn:
      HP: 45/94 (bloodied); Temp HP: 0; Surges: 10; Surge Value: 27
      AC: 30; Action Points: 0
      Conditions:
        +1 defense bonus (until end of this turn).
      Shift (move action, at_will):
        Ragnarok gains +1 defense bonus (until end of next turn).
      Brash Strike (standard action, at_will):
        Attacks Soldier with 17 vs. 28 AC (1d20+15; rolled 2).
        Misses.
        Soldier gains Combat Advantage (until start of Ragnarok's next turn).
      Second Wind (minor action, encounter):
        Ragnarok gains +1 defense bonus (until end of next turn).
        Ragnarok spends a healing surge (9 remaining).
        Ragnarok heals 27 hp (45 hp -> 72 hp; 0 hp wasted).
        Ragnarok gains +2 defense bonus (until start of next turn).
        Second Wind has been expended.
      End of turn: +1 defense bonus expires.
    
  Round 14:
    Soldier's turn:
      HP: 76/123; Temp HP: 0; Surges: 2; Surge Value: 30
      AC: 28; Action Points: 0
      Conditions:
        Combat Advantage (until start of Ragnarok's next turn).
      Soldier Basic Attack (standard action, at_will):
        Attacks Ragnarok with 38 vs. 33 AC (1d20+21; rolled 17).
        Hits: 11 damage (2d6+5; rolled 1, 5).
        Ragnarok has 61 hp remaining (72 hp - 11 damage).
    Ragnarok's turn:
      HP: 61/94; Temp HP: 0; Surges: 9; Surge Value: 27
      AC: 33; Action Points: 0
      Start of turn:
        Opponent's Combat Advantage expires.
        +2 defense bonus expires.
      Conditions:
        +1 defense bonus (until end of this turn).
        +1 defense bonus (until end of this turn).
      Brash Strike (standard action, at_will):
        Attacks Soldier with 16 vs. 28 AC (1d20+15; rolled 1).
        Misses.
        Soldier gains Combat Advantage (until start of Ragnarok's next turn).
      Shift (move action, at_will):
        Ragnarok gains +1 defense bonus (until end of next turn).
      End of turn:
        +1 defense bonus expires.
        +1 defense bonus expires.
    
  Round 15:
    Soldier's turn:
      HP: 76/123; Temp HP: 0; Surges: 2; Surge Value: 30
      AC: 28; Action Points: 0
      Conditions:
        Combat Advantage (until start of Ragnarok's next turn).
      Soldier Basic Attack (standard action, at_will):
        Attacks Ragnarok with 40 vs. 30 AC (1d20+21; rolled 19).
        Hits: 11 damage (2d6+5; rolled 3, 3).
        Ragnarok has 50 hp remaining (61 hp - 11 damage).
    Ragnarok's turn:
      HP: 50/94; Temp HP: 0; Surges: 9; Surge Value: 27
      AC: 30; Action Points: 0
      Start of turn: Opponent's Combat Advantage expires.
      Conditions:
        +1 defense bonus (until end of this turn).
      Shift (move action, at_will):
        Ragnarok gains +1 defense bonus (until end of next turn).
      Crushing Surge (standard action, at_will):
        Attacks Soldier with 30 vs. 28 AC (1d20+13; rolled 17).
        Hits: 16 damage (1d10[brutal 2]+10; rolled 6).
        Soldier has 60 hp remaining (76 hp - 16 damage).
        Soldier has been bloodied.
        Ragnarok uses Jackal Strike (free action, daily):
          Attacks Soldier with 18 vs. 28 AC (1d20+13; rolled 5).
          Misses: Not expended.
        Ragnarok gains 12 temp hp (had 0; applied 12).
      End of turn: +1 defense bonus expires.
    
  Round 16:
    Soldier's turn:
      HP: 60/123 (bloodied); Temp HP: 0; Surges: 2; Surge Value: 30
      AC: 28; Action Points: 0
      Soldier Basic Attack (standard action, at_will):
        Attacks Ragnarok with 37 vs. 30 AC (1d20+19; rolled 18).
        Hits: 12 damage (2d6+5; rolled 3, 4).
        Ragnarok deflects 12 damage; 0 gets through (12 temp hp - 12 damage).
        Ragnarok has 50 hp remaining (50 hp - 0 damage).
    Ragnarok's turn:
      HP: 50/94; Temp HP: 0; Surges: 9; Surge Value: 27
      AC: 30; Action Points: 0
      Conditions:
        +1 defense bonus (until end of this turn).
      Crushing Surge (standard action, at_will):
        Attacks Soldier with 14 vs. 28 AC (1d20+13; rolled 1).
        Misses.
        Ragnarok gains 5 temp hp (had 0; applied 5).
      Shift (move action, at_will):
        Ragnarok gains +1 defense bonus (until end of next turn).
      End of turn: +1 defense bonus expires.
    
  Round 17:
    Soldier's turn:
      HP: 60/123 (bloodied); Temp HP: 0; Surges: 2; Surge Value: 30
      AC: 28; Action Points: 0
      Soldier Basic Attack (standard action, at_will):
        Attacks Ragnarok with 27 vs. 30 AC (1d20+19; rolled 8).
        Misses.
    Ragnarok's turn:
      HP: 50/94; Temp HP: 5; Surges: 9; Surge Value: 27
      AC: 30; Action Points: 0
      Conditions:
        +1 defense bonus (until end of this turn).
      Shift (move action, at_will):
        Ragnarok gains +1 defense bonus (until end of next turn).
      Brash Strike (standard action, at_will):
        Attacks Soldier with 22 vs. 28 AC (1d20+15; rolled 7).
        Misses.
        Soldier gains Combat Advantage (until start of Ragnarok's next turn).
      End of turn: +1 defense bonus expires.
    
  Round 18:
    Soldier's turn:
      HP: 60/123 (bloodied); Temp HP: 0; Surges: 2; Surge Value: 30
      AC: 28; Action Points: 0
      Conditions:
        Combat Advantage (until start of Ragnarok's next turn).
      Soldier Basic Attack (standard action, at_will):
        Attacks Ragnarok with 33 vs. 30 AC (1d20+21; rolled 12).
        Hits: 13 damage (2d6+5; rolled 6, 2).
        Ragnarok deflects 5 damage; 8 gets through (5 temp hp - 13 damage).
        Ragnarok has 42 hp remaining (50 hp - 8 damage).
        Ragnarok has been bloodied.
    Ragnarok's turn:
      HP: 42/94 (bloodied); Temp HP: 0; Surges: 9; Surge Value: 27
      AC: 30; Action Points: 0
      Start of turn: Opponent's Combat Advantage expires.
      Conditions:
        +1 defense bonus (until end of this turn).
      Shift (move action, at_will):
        Ragnarok gains +1 defense bonus (until end of next turn).
      Brash Strike (standard action, at_will):
        Attacks Soldier with 32 vs. 28 AC (1d20+15; rolled 17).
        Hits: 24 damage (1d10[brutal 2]+15; rolled 9).
        Soldier has 36 hp remaining (60 hp - 24 damage).
        Ragnarok gains 5 temp hp (had 0; applied 5).
        Soldier gains Combat Advantage (until start of Ragnarok's next turn).
      End of turn: +1 defense bonus expires.
    
  Round 19:
    Soldier's turn:
      HP: 36/123 (bloodied); Temp HP: 0; Surges: 2; Surge Value: 30
      AC: 28; Action Points: 0
      Conditions:
        Combat Advantage (until start of Ragnarok's next turn).
      Soldier Basic Attack (standard action, at_will):
        Attacks Ragnarok with 31 vs. 30 AC (1d20+21; rolled 10).
        Hits: 9 damage (2d6+5; rolled 3, 1).
        Ragnarok deflects 5 damage; 4 gets through (5 temp hp - 9 damage).
        Ragnarok has 38 hp remaining (42 hp - 4 damage).
    Ragnarok's turn:
      HP: 38/94 (bloodied); Temp HP: 0; Surges: 9; Surge Value: 27
      AC: 30; Action Points: 0
      Start of turn: Opponent's Combat Advantage expires.
      Conditions:
        +1 defense bonus (until end of this turn).
      Crushing Surge (standard action, at_will):
        Attacks Soldier with 23 vs. 28 AC (1d20+13; rolled 10).
        Misses.
        Ragnarok gains 5 temp hp (had 0; applied 5).
      Shift (move action, at_will):
        Ragnarok gains +1 defense bonus (until end of next turn).
      End of turn: +1 defense bonus expires.
    
  Round 20:
    Soldier's turn:
      HP: 36/123 (bloodied); Temp HP: 0; Surges: 2; Surge Value: 30
      AC: 28; Action Points: 0
      Soldier Basic Attack (standard action, at_will):
        Attacks Ragnarok with 20 vs. 30 AC (1d20+19; rolled 1).
        Misses.
    Ragnarok's turn:
      HP: 38/94 (bloodied); Temp HP: 5; Surges: 9; Surge Value: 27
      AC: 30; Action Points: 0
      Conditions:
        +1 defense bonus (until end of this turn).
      Brash Strike (standard action, at_will):
        Attacks Soldier with 24 vs. 28 AC (1d20+15; rolled 9).
        Misses.
        Soldier gains Combat Advantage (until start of Ragnarok's next turn).
      Shift (move action, at_will):
        Ragnarok gains +1 defense bonus (until end of next turn).
      End of turn: +1 defense bonus expires.
    
  Round 21:
    Soldier's turn:
      HP: 36/123 (bloodied); Temp HP: 0; Surges: 2; Surge Value: 30
      AC: 28; Action Points: 0
      Conditions:
        Combat Advantage (until start of Ragnarok's next turn).
      Soldier Basic Attack (standard action, at_will):
        Attacks Ragnarok with 31 vs. 30 AC (1d20+21; rolled 10).
        Hits: 10 damage (2d6+5; rolled 3, 2).
        Ragnarok deflects 5 damage; 5 gets through (5 temp hp - 10 damage).
        Ragnarok has 33 hp remaining (38 hp - 5 damage).
    Ragnarok's turn:
      HP: 33/94 (bloodied); Temp HP: 0; Surges: 9; Surge Value: 27
      AC: 30; Action Points: 0
      Start of turn: Opponent's Combat Advantage expires.
      Conditions:
        +1 defense bonus (until end of this turn).
      Crushing Surge (standard action, at_will):
        Attacks Soldier with 21 vs. 28 AC (1d20+13; rolled 8).
        Misses.
        Ragnarok gains 5 temp hp (had 0; applied 5).
      Shift (move action, at_will):
        Ragnarok gains +1 defense bonus (until end of next turn).
      End of turn: +1 defense bonus expires.
    
  Round 22:
    Soldier's turn:
      HP: 36/123 (bloodied); Temp HP: 0; Surges: 2; Surge Value: 30
      AC: 28; Action Points: 0
      Soldier Basic Attack (standard action, at_will):
        Attacks Ragnarok with 29 vs. 30 AC (1d20+19; rolled 10).
        Misses.
    Ragnarok's turn:
      HP: 33/94 (bloodied); Temp HP: 5; Surges: 9; Surge Value: 27
      AC: 30; Action Points: 0
      Conditions:
        +1 defense bonus (until end of this turn).
      Shift (move action, at_will):
        Ragnarok gains +1 defense bonus (until end of next turn).
      Brash Strike (standard action, at_will):
        Attacks Soldier with 23 vs. 28 AC (1d20+15; rolled 8).
        Misses.
        Soldier gains Combat Advantage (until start of Ragnarok's next turn).
      End of turn: +1 defense bonus expires.
    
  Round 23:
    Soldier's turn:
      HP: 36/123 (bloodied); Temp HP: 0; Surges: 2; Surge Value: 30
      AC: 28; Action Points: 0
      Conditions:
        Combat Advantage (until start of Ragnarok's next turn).
      Soldier Basic Attack (standard action, at_will):
        Attacks Ragnarok with 40 vs. 30 AC (1d20+21; rolled 19).
        Hits: 15 damage (2d6+5; rolled 5, 5).
        Ragnarok deflects 5 damage; 10 gets through (5 temp hp - 15 damage).
        Ragnarok has 23 hp remaining (33 hp - 10 damage).
    Ragnarok's turn:
      HP: 23/94 (bloodied); Temp HP: 0; Surges: 9; Surge Value: 27
      AC: 30; Action Points: 0
      Start of turn: Opponent's Combat Advantage expires.
      Conditions:
        +1 defense bonus (until end of this turn).
      Brash Strike (standard action, at_will):
        Attacks Soldier with 27 vs. 28 AC (1d20+15; rolled 12).
        Misses.
        Soldier gains Combat Advantage (until start of Ragnarok's next turn).
      Shift (move action, at_will):
        Ragnarok gains +1 defense bonus (until end of next turn).
      Defensive Resurgence (minor action, daily):
        Ragnarok spends a healing surge (8 remaining).
        Ragnarok heals 27 hp (23 hp -> 50 hp; 0 hp wasted).
        Ragnarok gains +1 defense bonus (until start of next turn).
        Defensive Resurgence has been expended.
      End of turn: +1 defense bonus expires.
    
  Round 24:
    Soldier's turn:
      HP: 36/123 (bloodied); Temp HP: 0; Surges: 2; Surge Value: 30
      AC: 28; Action Points: 0
      Conditions:
        Combat Advantage (until start of Ragnarok's next turn).
      Soldier Basic Attack (standard action, at_will):
        Attacks Ragnarok with 32 vs. 31 AC (1d20+21; rolled 11).
        Hits: 13 damage (2d6+5; rolled 2, 6).
        Ragnarok has 37 hp remaining (50 hp - 13 damage).
        Ragnarok has been bloodied.
    Ragnarok's turn:
      HP: 37/94 (bloodied); Temp HP: 0; Surges: 8; Surge Value: 27
      AC: 31; Action Points: 0
      Start of turn:
        Opponent's Combat Advantage expires.
        +1 defense bonus expires.
      Conditions:
        +1 defense bonus (until end of this turn).
      Shift (move action, at_will):
        Ragnarok gains +1 defense bonus (until end of next turn).
      Crushing Surge (standard action, at_will):
        Attacks Soldier with 30 vs. 28 AC (1d20+13; rolled 17).
        Hits: 17 damage (1d10[brutal 2]+10; rolled 7).
        Soldier has 19 hp remaining (36 hp - 17 damage).
        Ragnarok gains 12 temp hp (had 0; applied 12).
      End of turn: +1 defense bonus expires.
    
  Round 25:
    Soldier's turn:
      HP: 19/123 (bloodied); Temp HP: 0; Surges: 2; Surge Value: 30
      AC: 28; Action Points: 0
      Soldier Basic Attack (standard action, at_will):
        Attacks Ragnarok with 21 vs. 30 AC (1d20+19; rolled 2).
        Misses.
    Ragnarok's turn:
      HP: 37/94 (bloodied); Temp HP: 12; Surges: 8; Surge Value: 27
      AC: 30; Action Points: 0
      Conditions:
        +1 defense bonus (until end of this turn).
      Brash Strike (standard action, at_will):
        Attacks Soldier with 27 vs. 28 AC (1d20+15; rolled 12).
        Misses.
        Soldier gains Combat Advantage (until start of Ragnarok's next turn).
      Shift (move action, at_will):
        Ragnarok gains +1 defense bonus (until end of next turn).
      End of turn: +1 defense bonus expires.
    
  Round 26:
    Soldier's turn:
      HP: 19/123 (bloodied); Temp HP: 0; Surges: 2; Surge Value: 30
      AC: 28; Action Points: 0
      Conditions:
        Combat Advantage (until start of Ragnarok's next turn).
      Soldier Basic Attack (standard action, at_will):
        Attacks Ragnarok with 37 vs. 30 AC (1d20+21; rolled 16).
        Hits: 13 damage (2d6+5; rolled 3, 5).
        Ragnarok deflects 12 damage; 1 gets through (12 temp hp - 13 damage).
        Ragnarok has 36 hp remaining (37 hp - 1 damage).
    Ragnarok's turn:
      HP: 36/94 (bloodied); Temp HP: 0; Surges: 8; Surge Value: 27
      AC: 30; Action Points: 0
      Start of turn: Opponent's Combat Advantage expires.
      Conditions:
        +1 defense bonus (until end of this turn).
      Shift (move action, at_will):
        Ragnarok gains +1 defense bonus (until end of next turn).
      Brash Strike (standard action, at_will):
        Attacks Soldier with 19 vs. 28 AC (1d20+15; rolled 4).
        Misses.
        Soldier gains Combat Advantage (until start of Ragnarok's next turn).
      End of turn: +1 defense bonus expires.
    
  Round 27:
    Soldier's turn:
      HP: 19/123 (bloodied); Temp HP: 0; Surges: 2; Surge Value: 30
      AC: 28; Action Points: 0
      Conditions:
        Combat Advantage (until start of Ragnarok's next turn).
      Soldier Basic Attack (standard action, at_will):
        Attacks Ragnarok with 41 vs. 30 AC (1d20+21; rolled 20).
        Crits: 17 damage (2d6[max]+5; rolled max).
        Ragnarok has 19 hp remaining (36 hp - 17 damage).
    Ragnarok's turn:
      HP: 19/94 (bloodied); Temp HP: 0; Surges: 8; Surge Value: 27
      AC: 30; Action Points: 0
      Start of turn: Opponent's Combat Advantage expires.
      Conditions:
        +1 defense bonus (until end of this turn).
      Shift (move action, at_will):
        Ragnarok gains +1 defense bonus (until end of next turn).
      Brash Strike (standard action, at_will):
        Attacks Soldier with 17 vs. 28 AC (1d20+15; rolled 2).
        Misses.
        Soldier gains Combat Advantage (until start of Ragnarok's next turn).
      End of turn: +1 defense bonus expires.
    
  Round 28:
    Soldier's turn:
      HP: 19/123 (bloodied); Temp HP: 0; Surges: 2; Surge Value: 30
      AC: 28; Action Points: 0
      Conditions:
        Combat Advantage (until start of Ragnarok's next turn).
      Soldier Basic Attack (standard action, at_will):
        Attacks Ragnarok with 26 vs. 30 AC (1d20+21; rolled 5).
        Misses.
    Ragnarok's turn:
      HP: 19/94 (bloodied); Temp HP: 0; Surges: 8; Surge Value: 27
      AC: 30; Action Points: 0
      Start of turn: Opponent's Combat Advantage expires.
      Conditions:
        +1 defense bonus (until end of this turn).
      Crushing Surge (standard action, at_will):
        Attacks Soldier with 20 vs. 28 AC (1d20+13; rolled 7).
        Misses.
        Ragnarok gains 5 temp hp (had 0; applied 5).
      Shift (move action, at_will):
        Ragnarok gains +1 defense bonus (until end of next turn).
      End of turn: +1 defense bonus expires.
    
  Round 29:
    Soldier's turn:
      HP: 19/123 (bloodied); Temp HP: 0; Surges: 2; Surge Value: 30
      AC: 28; Action Points: 0
      Soldier Basic Attack (standard action, at_will):
        Attacks Ragnarok with 28 vs. 30 AC (1d20+19; rolled 9).
        Misses.
    Ragnarok's turn:
      HP: 19/94 (bloodied); Temp HP: 5; Surges: 8; Surge Value: 27
      AC: 30; Action Points: 0
      Conditions:
        +1 defense bonus (until end of this turn).
      Brash Strike (standard action, at_will):
        Attacks Soldier with 25 vs. 28 AC (1d20+15; rolled 10).
        Misses.
        Soldier gains Combat Advantage (until start of Ragnarok's next turn).
      Shift (move action, at_will):
        Ragnarok gains +1 defense bonus (until end of next turn).
      End of turn: +1 defense bonus expires.
    
  Round 30:
    Soldier's turn:
      HP: 19/123 (bloodied); Temp HP: 0; Surges: 2; Surge Value: 30
      AC: 28; Action Points: 0
      Conditions:
        Combat Advantage (until start of Ragnarok's next turn).
      Soldier Basic Attack (standard action, at_will):
        Attacks Ragnarok with 23 vs. 30 AC (1d20+21; rolled 2).
        Misses.
    Ragnarok's turn:
      HP: 19/94 (bloodied); Temp HP: 5; Surges: 8; Surge Value: 27
      AC: 30; Action Points: 0
      Start of turn: Opponent's Combat Advantage expires.
      Conditions:
        +1 defense bonus (until end of this turn).
      Brash Strike (standard action, at_will):
        Attacks Soldier with 21 vs. 28 AC (1d20+15; rolled 6).
        Misses.
        Soldier gains Combat Advantage (until start of Ragnarok's next turn).
      Shift (move action, at_will):
        Ragnarok gains +1 defense bonus (until end of next turn).
      End of turn: +1 defense bonus expires.
    
  Round 31:
    Soldier's turn:
      HP: 19/123 (bloodied); Temp HP: 0; Surges: 2; Surge Value: 30
      AC: 28; Action Points: 0
      Conditions:
        Combat Advantage (until start of Ragnarok's next turn).
      Soldier Basic Attack (standard action, at_will):
        Attacks Ragnarok with 27 vs. 30 AC (1d20+21; rolled 6).
        Misses.
    Ragnarok's turn:
      HP: 19/94 (bloodied); Temp HP: 5; Surges: 8; Surge Value: 27
      AC: 30; Action Points: 0
      Start of turn: Opponent's Combat Advantage expires.
      Conditions:
        +1 defense bonus (until end of this turn).
      Shift (move action, at_will):
        Ragnarok gains +1 defense bonus (until end of next turn).
      Brash Strike (standard action, at_will):
        Attacks Soldier with 22 vs. 28 AC (1d20+15; rolled 7).
        Misses.
        Soldier gains Combat Advantage (until start of Ragnarok's next turn).
      End of turn: +1 defense bonus expires.
    
  Round 32:
    Soldier's turn:
      HP: 19/123 (bloodied); Temp HP: 0; Surges: 2; Surge Value: 30
      AC: 28; Action Points: 0
      Conditions:
        Combat Advantage (until start of Ragnarok's next turn).
      Soldier Basic Attack (standard action, at_will):
        Attacks Ragnarok with 23 vs. 30 AC (1d20+21; rolled 2).
        Misses.
    Ragnarok's turn:
      HP: 19/94 (bloodied); Temp HP: 5; Surges: 8; Surge Value: 27
      AC: 30; Action Points: 0
      Start of turn: Opponent's Combat Advantage expires.
      Conditions:
        +1 defense bonus (until end of this turn).
      Shift (move action, at_will):
        Ragnarok gains +1 defense bonus (until end of next turn).
      Brash Strike (standard action, at_will):
        Attacks Soldier with 19 vs. 28 AC (1d20+15; rolled 4).
        Misses.
        Soldier gains Combat Advantage (until start of Ragnarok's next turn).
      End of turn: +1 defense bonus expires.
    
  Round 33:
    Soldier's turn:
      HP: 19/123 (bloodied); Temp HP: 0; Surges: 2; Surge Value: 30
      AC: 28; Action Points: 0
      Conditions:
        Combat Advantage (until start of Ragnarok's next turn).
      Soldier Basic Attack (standard action, at_will):
        Attacks Ragnarok with 25 vs. 30 AC (1d20+21; rolled 4).
        Misses.
    Ragnarok's turn:
      HP: 19/94 (bloodied); Temp HP: 5; Surges: 8; Surge Value: 27
      AC: 30; Action Points: 0
      Start of turn: Opponent's Combat Advantage expires.
      Conditions:
        +1 defense bonus (until end of this turn).
      Brash Strike (standard action, at_will):
        Attacks Soldier with 23 vs. 28 AC (1d20+15; rolled 8).
        Misses.
        Soldier gains Combat Advantage (until start of Ragnarok's next turn).
      Shift (move action, at_will):
        Ragnarok gains +1 defense bonus (until end of next turn).
      End of turn: +1 defense bonus expires.
    
  Round 34:
    Soldier's turn:
      HP: 19/123 (bloodied); Temp HP: 0; Surges: 2; Surge Value: 30
      AC: 28; Action Points: 0
      Conditions:
        Combat Advantage (until start of Ragnarok's next turn).
      Soldier Basic Attack (standard action, at_will):
        Attacks Ragnarok with 32 vs. 30 AC (1d20+21; rolled 11).
        Hits: 8 damage (2d6+5; rolled 2, 1).
        Ragnarok deflects 5 damage; 3 gets through (5 temp hp - 8 damage).
        Ragnarok has 16 hp remaining (19 hp - 3 damage).
    Ragnarok's turn:
      HP: 16/94 (bloodied); Temp HP: 0; Surges: 8; Surge Value: 27
      AC: 30; Action Points: 0
      Start of turn: Opponent's Combat Advantage expires.
      Conditions:
        +1 defense bonus (until end of this turn).
      Crushing Surge (standard action, at_will):
        Attacks Soldier with 21 vs. 28 AC (1d20+13; rolled 8).
        Misses.
        Ragnarok gains 5 temp hp (had 0; applied 5).
      Shift (move action, at_will):
        Ragnarok gains +1 defense bonus (until end of next turn).
      End of turn: +1 defense bonus expires.
    
  Round 35:
    Soldier's turn:
      HP: 19/123 (bloodied); Temp HP: 0; Surges: 2; Surge Value: 30
      AC: 28; Action Points: 0
      Soldier Basic Attack (standard action, at_will):
        Attacks Ragnarok with 39 vs. 30 AC (1d20+19; rolled 20).
        Crits: 17 damage (2d6[max]+5; rolled max).
        Ragnarok deflects 5 damage; 12 gets through (5 temp hp - 17 damage).
        Ragnarok has 4 hp remaining (16 hp - 12 damage).
    Ragnarok's turn:
      HP: 4/94 (bloodied); Temp HP: 0; Surges: 8; Surge Value: 27
      AC: 30; Action Points: 0
      Conditions:
        +1 defense bonus (until end of this turn).
      Shift (move action, at_will):
        Ragnarok gains +1 defense bonus (until end of next turn).
      Brash Strike (standard action, at_will):
        Attacks Soldier with 16 vs. 28 AC (1d20+15; rolled 1).
        Misses.
        Soldier gains Combat Advantage (until start of Ragnarok's next turn).
      End of turn: +1 defense bonus expires.
    
  Round 36:
    Soldier's turn:
      HP: 19/123 (bloodied); Temp HP: 0; Surges: 2; Surge Value: 30
      AC: 28; Action Points: 0
      Conditions:
        Combat Advantage (until start of Ragnarok's next turn).
      Soldier Basic Attack (standard action, at_will):
        Attacks Ragnarok with 29 vs. 30 AC (1d20+21; rolled 8).
        Misses.
    Ragnarok's turn:
      HP: 4/94 (bloodied); Temp HP: 0; Surges: 8; Surge Value: 27
      AC: 30; Action Points: 0
      Start of turn: Opponent's Combat Advantage expires.
      Conditions:
        +1 defense bonus (until end of this turn).
      Crushing Surge (standard action, at_will):
        Attacks Soldier with 21 vs. 28 AC (1d20+13; rolled 8).
        Misses.
        Ragnarok gains 5 temp hp (had 0; applied 5).
      Shift (move action, at_will):
        Ragnarok gains +1 defense bonus (until end of next turn).
      End of turn: +1 defense bonus expires.
    
  Round 37:
    Soldier's turn:
      HP: 19/123 (bloodied); Temp HP: 0; Surges: 2; Surge Value: 30
      AC: 28; Action Points: 0
      Soldier Basic Attack (standard action, at_will):
        Attacks Ragnarok with 39 vs. 30 AC (1d20+19; rolled 20).
        Crits: 17 damage (2d6[max]+5; rolled max).
        Ragnarok deflects 5 damage; 12 gets through (5 temp hp - 17 damage).
        Ragnarok has -8 hp remaining (4 hp - 12 damage).
    Ragnarok's turn:
      HP: -8/94 (bloodied); Temp HP: 0; Surges: 8; Surge Value: 27
      AC: 30; Action Points: 0
      Conditions:
        +1 defense bonus (until end of this turn).
      Ragnarok is dying (0 death saves failed).
        Rolls death saving throw and gets a 10 (1d20; rolled 10).
        Passes.
      End of turn: +1 defense bonus expires.
    
  Round 38:
    Soldier's turn:
      HP: 19/123 (bloodied); Temp HP: 0; Surges: 2; Surge Value: 30
      AC: 28; Action Points: 0
      Soldier Basic Attack (standard action, at_will):
        Attacks Ragnarok with 38 vs. 29 AC (1d20+19; rolled 19).
        Hits: 10 damage (2d6+5; rolled 4, 1).
        Ragnarok has -18 hp remaining (-8 hp - 10 damage).
    Ragnarok's turn:
      HP: -18/94 (bloodied); Temp HP: 0; Surges: 8; Surge Value: 27
      AC: 29; Action Points: 0
      Ragnarok is dying (0 death saves failed).
        Rolls death saving throw and gets a 14 (1d20; rolled 14).
        Passes.
    
  Round 39:
    Soldier's turn:
      HP: 19/123 (bloodied); Temp HP: 0; Surges: 2; Surge Value: 30
      AC: 28; Action Points: 0
      Soldier Basic Attack (standard action, at_will):
        Attacks Ragnarok with 21 vs. 29 AC (1d20+19; rolled 2).
        Misses.
    Ragnarok's turn:
      HP: -18/94 (bloodied); Temp HP: 0; Surges: 8; Surge Value: 27
      AC: 29; Action Points: 0
      Ragnarok is dying (0 death saves failed).
        Rolls death saving throw and gets a 14 (1d20; rolled 14).
        Passes.
    
  Round 40:
    Soldier's turn:
      HP: 19/123 (bloodied); Temp HP: 0; Surges: 2; Surge Value: 30
      AC: 28; Action Points: 0
      Soldier Basic Attack (standard action, at_will):
        Attacks Ragnarok with 36 vs. 29 AC (1d20+19; rolled 17).
        Hits: 13 damage (2d6+5; rolled 2, 6).
        Ragnarok has -31 hp remaining (-18 hp - 13 damage).
    Ragnarok's turn:
      HP: -31/94 (bloodied); Temp HP: 0; Surges: 8; Surge Value: 27
      AC: 29; Action Points: 0
      Ragnarok is dying (0 death saves failed).
        Rolls death saving throw and gets a 4 (1d20; rolled 4).
        Fails. 2 failures remaining before death.
    
  Round 41:
    Soldier's turn:
      HP: 19/123 (bloodied); Temp HP: 0; Surges: 2; Surge Value: 30
      AC: 28; Action Points: 0
      Soldier Basic Attack (standard action, at_will):
        Attacks Ragnarok with 37 vs. 29 AC (1d20+19; rolled 18).
        Hits: 9 damage (2d6+5; rolled 3, 1).
        Ragnarok has -40 hp remaining (-31 hp - 9 damage).
    Ragnarok's turn:
      HP: -40/94 (bloodied); Temp HP: 0; Surges: 8; Surge Value: 27
      AC: 29; Action Points: 0
      Ragnarok is dying (1 death saves failed).
        Rolls death saving throw and gets a 6 (1d20; rolled 6).
        Fails. 1 failures remaining before death.
    
  Round 42:
    Soldier's turn:
      HP: 19/123 (bloodied); Temp HP: 0; Surges: 2; Surge Value: 30
      AC: 28; Action Points: 0
      Soldier Basic Attack (standard action, at_will):
        Attacks Ragnarok with 26 vs. 29 AC (1d20+19; rolled 7).
        Misses.
    Ragnarok's turn:
      HP: -40/94 (bloodied); Temp HP: 0; Surges: 8; Surge Value: 27
      AC: 29; Action Points: 0
      Ragnarok is dying (2 death saves failed).
        Rolls death saving throw and gets a 9 (1d20; rolled 9).
        Fails. 0 failures remaining before death.
    Ragnarok has died!
    
  Villains win!
```
[/sblock]
[sblock=Example of 3 fight(s) survived (0.0% chance)

```
FIGHT #1: Level 10 Ragnarok VS. Level 13 Soldier
  Roll initiative!
    Ragnarok rolls 21 initiative (1d20+10; rolled 11).
    Soldier rolls 31 initiative (1d20+12; rolled 19).
    Initiative order: 
      Soldier
      Ragnarok
  
  Round 1:
    Soldier's turn:
      HP: 131/131; Temp HP: 0; Surges: 2; Surge Value: 32
      AC: 29; Action Points: 0
      Soldier Encounter Attack (standard action, encounter):
        Attacks Ragnarok with 30 vs. 28 AC (1d20+20; rolled 10).
        Hits: 30 damage (4d8+6; rolled 7, 7, 5, 5).
        Ragnarok reacts with Unbreakable (immediate reaction, encounter):
          Damage is reduced to 20 hp (30 hp - 10 hp).
          Unbreakable has been expended.
        Ragnarok has 74 hp remaining (94 hp - 20 damage).
        Soldier Encounter Attack has been expended.
    Ragnarok's turn:
      HP: 74/94; Temp HP: 0; Surges: 14; Surge Value: 27
      AC: 28; Action Points: 1
      Distracting Spate (standard action, encounter):
        Attacks Soldier with 29 vs. 29 AC (1d20+13; rolled 16).
        Hits: 26 damage (2d10[brutal 2]+10; rolled 1, 8, 8).
        Soldier has 105 hp remaining (131 hp - 26 damage).
        Ragnarok gains 5 temp hp (had 0; applied 5).
        Ragnarok gains Combat Advantage (until end of next turn).
        Distracting Spate has been expended.
      Rain Of Steel (minor action, daily):
        Ragnarok gains Rain of Steel (stance).
        Rain Of Steel has been expended.
      Shift (move action, at_will):
        Ragnarok gains +1 defense bonus (until end of next turn).
      Spend Action Point (free action, encounter):
        Ragnarok spends an action point (0 remaining).
        Ragnarok gains a standard action.
        Spend Action Point has been expended.
      Brash Strike (standard action, at_will):
        Attacks Soldier with 26 vs. 29 AC (1d20+17; rolled 9).
        Misses.
        Soldier gains Combat Advantage (until start of Ragnarok's next turn).
    
  Round 2:
    Soldier's turn:
      HP: 105/131; Temp HP: 0; Surges: 2; Surge Value: 32
      AC: 29; Action Points: 0
      Start of turn:
        Rain of Steel:
          Soldier takes 5 damage (1d10[brutal 2]; rolled 5).
          Soldier has 100 hp remaining (105 hp - 5 damage).
      Conditions:
        Combat Advantage (until start of Ragnarok's next turn).
      Soldier Basic Attack (standard action, at_will):
        Attacks Ragnarok with 34 vs. 29 AC (1d20+22; rolled 12).
        Hits: 13 damage (2d8+6; rolled 3, 4).
        Ragnarok deflects 5 damage; 8 gets through (5 temp hp - 13 damage).
        Ragnarok has 66 hp remaining (74 hp - 8 damage).
        Ragnarok reacts with Strikebacks Power (immediate reaction, encounter):
          Attacks Soldier with 23 vs. 29 AC (1d20+15; rolled 8).
          Misses.
          Strikebacks Power has been expended.
    Ragnarok's turn:
      HP: 66/94; Temp HP: 0; Surges: 14; Surge Value: 27
      AC: 29; Action Points: 0
      Start of turn: Opponent's Combat Advantage expires.
      Conditions:
        Combat Advantage (until end of this turn).
        Rain of Steel (stance).
        +1 defense bonus (until end of this turn).
      Crushing Blow (standard action, encounter):
        Attacks Soldier with 17 vs. 29 AC (1d20+15; rolled 2).
        Misses.
        Crushing Blow has been expended.
      Shift (move action, at_will):
        Ragnarok gains +1 defense bonus (until end of next turn).
      End of turn:
        Combat Advantage expires.
        +1 defense bonus expires.
    
  Round 3:
    Soldier's turn:
      HP: 100/131; Temp HP: 0; Surges: 2; Surge Value: 32
      AC: 29; Action Points: 0
      Start of turn:
        Rain of Steel:
          Soldier takes 6 damage (1d10[brutal 2]; rolled 2, 6).
          Soldier has 94 hp remaining (100 hp - 6 damage).
      Soldier Basic Attack (standard action, at_will):
        Attacks Ragnarok with 29 vs. 29 AC (1d20+20; rolled 9).
        Hits: 15 damage (2d8+6; rolled 3, 6).
        Ragnarok has 51 hp remaining (66 hp - 15 damage).
    Ragnarok's turn:
      HP: 51/94; Temp HP: 0; Surges: 14; Surge Value: 27
      AC: 29; Action Points: 0
      Conditions:
        Rain of Steel (stance).
        +1 defense bonus (until end of this turn).
      Shift (move action, at_will):
        Ragnarok gains +1 defense bonus (until end of next turn).
      Brash Strike (standard action, at_will):
        Attacks Soldier with 22 vs. 29 AC (1d20+15; rolled 7).
        Misses.
        Soldier gains Combat Advantage (until start of Ragnarok's next turn).
      End of turn: +1 defense bonus expires.
    
  Round 4:
    Soldier's turn:
      HP: 94/131; Temp HP: 0; Surges: 2; Surge Value: 32
      AC: 29; Action Points: 0
      Start of turn:
        Rain of Steel:
          Soldier takes 4 damage (1d10[brutal 2]; rolled 4).
          Soldier has 90 hp remaining (94 hp - 4 damage).
      Conditions:
        Combat Advantage (until start of Ragnarok's next turn).
      Soldier Basic Attack (standard action, at_will):
        Attacks Ragnarok with 42 vs. 29 AC (1d20+22; rolled 20).
        Crits: 22 damage (2d8[max]+6; rolled max).
        Ragnarok has 29 hp remaining (51 hp - 22 damage).
        Ragnarok has been bloodied.
    Ragnarok's turn:
      HP: 29/94 (bloodied); Temp HP: 0; Surges: 14; Surge Value: 27
      AC: 29; Action Points: 0
      Start of turn: Opponent's Combat Advantage expires.
      Conditions:
        Rain of Steel (stance).
        +1 defense bonus (until end of this turn).
      Knee Breaker (standard action, daily):
        Attacks Soldier with 20 vs. 29 AC (1d20+13; rolled 7).
        Misses: 13 damage (half of 2d10[brutal 2]+15; rolled 4, 7).
        Soldier has 77 hp remaining (90 hp - 13 damage).
        Ragnarok gains 5 temp hp (had 0; applied 5).
        Knee Breaker has been expended.
      Shift (move action, at_will):
        Ragnarok gains +1 defense bonus (until end of next turn).
      Second Wind (minor action, encounter):
        Ragnarok gains +1 defense bonus (until end of next turn).
        Ragnarok spends a healing surge (13 remaining).
        Ragnarok heals 27 hp (29 hp -> 56 hp; 0 hp wasted).
        Ragnarok gains +2 defense bonus (until start of next turn).
        Second Wind has been expended.
      End of turn: +1 defense bonus expires.
    
  Round 5:
    Soldier's turn:
      HP: 77/131; Temp HP: 0; Surges: 2; Surge Value: 32
      AC: 29; Action Points: 0
      Start of turn:
        Rain of Steel:
          Soldier takes 7 damage (1d10[brutal 2]; rolled 7).
          Soldier has 70 hp remaining (77 hp - 7 damage).
      Soldier Basic Attack (standard action, at_will):
        Attacks Ragnarok with 29 vs. 32 AC (1d20+20; rolled 9).
        Misses.
    Ragnarok's turn:
      HP: 56/94; Temp HP: 5; Surges: 13; Surge Value: 27
      AC: 32; Action Points: 0
      Start of turn: +2 defense bonus expires.
      Conditions:
        Rain of Steel (stance).
        +1 defense bonus (until end of this turn).
        +1 defense bonus (until end of this turn).
      Shift (move action, at_will):
        Ragnarok gains +1 defense bonus (until end of next turn).
      Griffons Wrath (standard action, encounter):
        Attacks Soldier with 33 vs. 29 AC (1d20+13; rolled 20).
        Crits: 52 damage (2d10[brutal 2, max]+10 + 2d12; rolled max + 11, 11).
        Soldier has 18 hp remaining (70 hp - 52 damage).
        Soldier has been bloodied.
        Ragnarok uses Jackal Strike (free action, daily):
          Attacks Soldier with 32 vs. 29 AC (1d20+13; rolled 19).
          Hits: 25 damage (3d10[brutal 2]+10; rolled 3, 2, 2, 9, 3).
          Soldier has -7 hp remaining (18 hp - 25 damage).
          Ragnarok gains 0 temp hp (had 5; applied 5).
          Jackal Strike has been expended.
        Ragnarok gains 0 temp hp (had 5; applied 5).
        Soldier gains -2 AC penalty (until end of Ragnarok's next turn).
        Griffons Wrath has been expended.
      End of turn:
        +1 defense bonus expires.
        +1 defense bonus expires.
    Soldier has died!
    
  Heroes win!
  Ragnarok takes a short rest.
    Ragnarok has 56 hp; wants at least 81 hp (maximum is 94 hp).
      Ragnarok spends a healing surge (12 remaining).
      Ragnarok heals 27 hp (56 hp -> 83 hp; 0 hp wasted).
    Temporary hit points expire.
    Powers recharge:
      Distracting Spate recharges.
      Crushing Blow recharges.
      Unbreakable recharges.
      Griffons Wrath recharges.
      Spend Action Point recharges.
      Second Wind recharges.
      Strikebacks Power recharges.
    Conditions expire:
      Rain of steel expires.
      +1 defense bonus expires.
  
FIGHT #2: Level 10 Ragnarok VS. Level 10 Soldier
  Roll initiative!
    Ragnarok rolls 18 initiative (1d20+10; rolled 8).
    Soldier rolls 26 initiative (1d20+11; rolled 15).
    Initiative order: 
      Soldier
      Ragnarok
  
  Round 1:
    Soldier's turn:
      HP: 106/106; Temp HP: 0; Surges: 1; Surge Value: 26
      AC: 26; Action Points: 0
      Soldier Encounter Attack (standard action, encounter):
        Attacks Ragnarok with 25 vs. 28 AC (1d20+17; rolled 8).
        Misses.
        Soldier Encounter Attack has been expended.
    Ragnarok's turn:
      HP: 83/94; Temp HP: 0; Surges: 12; Surge Value: 27
      AC: 28; Action Points: 0
      Distracting Spate (standard action, encounter):
        Attacks Soldier with 31 vs. 26 AC (1d20+13; rolled 18).
        Hits: 18 damage (2d10[brutal 2]+10; rolled 2, 4, 4).
        Soldier has 88 hp remaining (106 hp - 18 damage).
        Ragnarok gains 5 temp hp (had 0; applied 5).
        Ragnarok gains Combat Advantage (until end of next turn).
        Distracting Spate has been expended.
      Shift (move action, at_will):
        Ragnarok gains +1 defense bonus (until end of next turn).
    
  Round 2:
    Soldier's turn:
      HP: 88/106; Temp HP: 0; Surges: 1; Surge Value: 26
      AC: 26; Action Points: 0
      Soldier Basic Attack (standard action, at_will):
        Attacks Ragnarok with 22 vs. 29 AC (1d20+17; rolled 5).
        Misses.
    Ragnarok's turn:
      HP: 83/94; Temp HP: 5; Surges: 12; Surge Value: 27
      AC: 29; Action Points: 0
      Conditions:
        Combat Advantage (until end of this turn).
        +1 defense bonus (until end of this turn).
      Crushing Blow (standard action, encounter):
        Attacks Soldier with 19 vs. 26 AC (1d20+15; rolled 4).
        Misses.
        Crushing Blow has been expended.
      Shift (move action, at_will):
        Ragnarok gains +1 defense bonus (until end of next turn).
      End of turn:
        Combat Advantage expires.
        +1 defense bonus expires.
    
  Round 3:
    Soldier's turn:
      HP: 88/106; Temp HP: 0; Surges: 1; Surge Value: 26
      AC: 26; Action Points: 0
      Soldier Basic Attack (standard action, at_will):
        Attacks Ragnarok with 23 vs. 29 AC (1d20+17; rolled 6).
        Misses.
    Ragnarok's turn:
      HP: 83/94; Temp HP: 5; Surges: 12; Surge Value: 27
      AC: 29; Action Points: 0
      Conditions:
        +1 defense bonus (until end of this turn).
      Griffons Wrath (standard action, encounter):
        Attacks Soldier with 21 vs. 26 AC (1d20+13; rolled 8).
        Misses.
        Griffons Wrath has been expended.
      Shift (move action, at_will):
        Ragnarok gains +1 defense bonus (until end of next turn).
      End of turn: +1 defense bonus expires.
    
  Round 4:
    Soldier's turn:
      HP: 88/106; Temp HP: 0; Surges: 1; Surge Value: 26
      AC: 26; Action Points: 0
      Soldier Basic Attack (standard action, at_will):
        Attacks Ragnarok with 34 vs. 29 AC (1d20+17; rolled 17).
        Hits: 12 damage (2d6+5; rolled 5, 2).
        Ragnarok deflects 5 damage; 7 gets through (5 temp hp - 12 damage).
        Ragnarok has 76 hp remaining (83 hp - 7 damage).
        Ragnarok reacts with Strikebacks Power (immediate reaction, encounter):
          Attacks Soldier with 20 vs. 26 AC (1d20+13; rolled 7).
          Misses.
          Strikebacks Power has been expended.
    Ragnarok's turn:
      HP: 76/94; Temp HP: 0; Surges: 12; Surge Value: 27
      AC: 29; Action Points: 0
      Conditions:
        +1 defense bonus (until end of this turn).
      Crushing Surge (standard action, at_will):
        Attacks Soldier with 31 vs. 26 AC (1d20+13; rolled 18).
        Hits: 13 damage (1d10[brutal 2]+10; rolled 3).
        Soldier has 75 hp remaining (88 hp - 13 damage).
        Ragnarok gains 12 temp hp (had 0; applied 12).
      Shift (move action, at_will):
        Ragnarok gains +1 defense bonus (until end of next turn).
      End of turn: +1 defense bonus expires.
    
  Round 5:
    Soldier's turn:
      HP: 75/106; Temp HP: 0; Surges: 1; Surge Value: 26
      AC: 26; Action Points: 0
      Soldier Basic Attack (standard action, at_will):
        Attacks Ragnarok with 33 vs. 29 AC (1d20+17; rolled 16).
        Hits: 12 damage (2d6+5; rolled 1, 6).
        Ragnarok deflects 12 damage; 0 gets through (12 temp hp - 12 damage).
        Ragnarok has 76 hp remaining (76 hp - 0 damage).
    Ragnarok's turn:
      HP: 76/94; Temp HP: 0; Surges: 12; Surge Value: 27
      AC: 29; Action Points: 0
      Conditions:
        +1 defense bonus (until end of this turn).
      Crushing Surge (standard action, at_will):
        Attacks Soldier with 24 vs. 26 AC (1d20+13; rolled 11).
        Misses.
        Ragnarok gains 5 temp hp (had 0; applied 5).
      Shift (move action, at_will):
        Ragnarok gains +1 defense bonus (until end of next turn).
      End of turn: +1 defense bonus expires.
    
  Round 6:
    Soldier's turn:
      HP: 75/106; Temp HP: 0; Surges: 1; Surge Value: 26
      AC: 26; Action Points: 0
      Soldier Basic Attack (standard action, at_will):
        Attacks Ragnarok with 28 vs. 29 AC (1d20+17; rolled 11).
        Misses.
    Ragnarok's turn:
      HP: 76/94; Temp HP: 5; Surges: 12; Surge Value: 27
      AC: 29; Action Points: 0
      Conditions:
        +1 defense bonus (until end of this turn).
      Brash Strike (standard action, at_will):
        Attacks Soldier with 21 vs. 26 AC (1d20+15; rolled 6).
        Misses.
        Soldier gains Combat Advantage (until start of Ragnarok's next turn).
      Shift (move action, at_will):
        Ragnarok gains +1 defense bonus (until end of next turn).
      End of turn: +1 defense bonus expires.
    
  Round 7:
    Soldier's turn:
      HP: 75/106; Temp HP: 0; Surges: 1; Surge Value: 26
      AC: 26; Action Points: 0
      Conditions:
        Combat Advantage (until start of Ragnarok's next turn).
      Soldier Basic Attack (standard action, at_will):
        Attacks Ragnarok with 36 vs. 29 AC (1d20+19; rolled 17).
        Hits: 13 damage (2d6+5; rolled 4, 4).
        Ragnarok deflects 5 damage; 8 gets through (5 temp hp - 13 damage).
        Ragnarok has 68 hp remaining (76 hp - 8 damage).
    Ragnarok's turn:
      HP: 68/94; Temp HP: 0; Surges: 12; Surge Value: 27
      AC: 29; Action Points: 0
      Start of turn: Opponent's Combat Advantage expires.
      Conditions:
        +1 defense bonus (until end of this turn).
      Crushing Surge (standard action, at_will):
        Attacks Soldier with 32 vs. 26 AC (1d20+13; rolled 19).
        Hits: 15 damage (1d10[brutal 2]+10; rolled 5).
        Soldier has 60 hp remaining (75 hp - 15 damage).
        Ragnarok gains 12 temp hp (had 0; applied 12).
      Shift (move action, at_will):
        Ragnarok gains +1 defense bonus (until end of next turn).
      End of turn: +1 defense bonus expires.
    
  Round 8:
    Soldier's turn:
      HP: 60/106; Temp HP: 0; Surges: 1; Surge Value: 26
      AC: 26; Action Points: 0
      Soldier Basic Attack (standard action, at_will):
        Attacks Ragnarok with 31 vs. 29 AC (1d20+17; rolled 14).
        Hits: 12 damage (2d6+5; rolled 1, 6).
        Ragnarok deflects 12 damage; 0 gets through (12 temp hp - 12 damage).
        Ragnarok has 68 hp remaining (68 hp - 0 damage).
    Ragnarok's turn:
      HP: 68/94; Temp HP: 0; Surges: 12; Surge Value: 27
      AC: 29; Action Points: 0
      Conditions:
        +1 defense bonus (until end of this turn).
      Brash Strike (standard action, at_will):
        Attacks Soldier with 29 vs. 26 AC (1d20+15; rolled 14).
        Hits: 25 damage (1d10[brutal 2]+15; rolled 10).
        Soldier has 35 hp remaining (60 hp - 25 damage).
        Soldier has been bloodied.
        Ragnarok gains 5 temp hp (had 0; applied 5).
        Soldier gains Combat Advantage (until start of Ragnarok's next turn).
      Shift (move action, at_will):
        Ragnarok gains +1 defense bonus (until end of next turn).
      End of turn: +1 defense bonus expires.
    
  Round 9:
    Soldier's turn:
      HP: 35/106 (bloodied); Temp HP: 0; Surges: 1; Surge Value: 26
      AC: 26; Action Points: 0
      Conditions:
        Combat Advantage (until start of Ragnarok's next turn).
      Soldier Basic Attack (standard action, at_will):
        Attacks Ragnarok with 25 vs. 29 AC (1d20+19; rolled 6).
        Misses.
    Ragnarok's turn:
      HP: 68/94; Temp HP: 5; Surges: 12; Surge Value: 27
      AC: 29; Action Points: 0
      Start of turn: Opponent's Combat Advantage expires.
      Conditions:
        +1 defense bonus (until end of this turn).
      Shift (move action, at_will):
        Ragnarok gains +1 defense bonus (until end of next turn).
      Brash Strike (standard action, at_will):
        Attacks Soldier with 35 vs. 26 AC (1d20+15; rolled 20).
        Crits: 33 damage (1d10[brutal 2, max]+15 + 2d12; rolled max + 3, 5).
        Soldier has 2 hp remaining (35 hp - 33 damage).
        Ragnarok gains 0 temp hp (had 5; applied 5).
        Soldier gains Combat Advantage (until start of Ragnarok's next turn).
      End of turn: +1 defense bonus expires.
    
  Round 10:
    Soldier's turn:
      HP: 2/106 (bloodied); Temp HP: 0; Surges: 1; Surge Value: 26
      AC: 26; Action Points: 0
      Conditions:
        Combat Advantage (until start of Ragnarok's next turn).
      Soldier Basic Attack (standard action, at_will):
        Attacks Ragnarok with 28 vs. 29 AC (1d20+19; rolled 9).
        Misses.
    Ragnarok's turn:
      HP: 68/94; Temp HP: 5; Surges: 12; Surge Value: 27
      AC: 29; Action Points: 0
      Start of turn: Opponent's Combat Advantage expires.
      Conditions:
        +1 defense bonus (until end of this turn).
      Brash Strike (standard action, at_will):
        Attacks Soldier with 27 vs. 26 AC (1d20+15; rolled 12).
        Hits: 18 damage (1d10[brutal 2]+15; rolled 3).
        Soldier has -16 hp remaining (2 hp - 18 damage).
        Ragnarok gains 0 temp hp (had 5; applied 5).
        Soldier gains Combat Advantage (until start of Ragnarok's next turn).
      End of turn: +1 defense bonus expires.
    Soldier has died!
    
  Heroes win!
  Ragnarok takes a short rest.
    Ragnarok has 68 hp; wants at least 81 hp (maximum is 94 hp).
      Ragnarok spends a healing surge (11 remaining).
      Ragnarok heals 27 hp (68 hp -> 94 hp; 1 hp wasted).
    Temporary hit points expire.
    Powers recharge:
      Distracting Spate recharges.
      Crushing Blow recharges.
      Griffons Wrath recharges.
      Strikebacks Power recharges.
    Milestone:
      Ragnarok gains an action point.
      Meliorating Layered Plate Armor +2: enhancement increases to +3.
  
FIGHT #3: Level 10 Ragnarok VS. Level 12 Soldier
  Roll initiative!
    Ragnarok rolls 14 initiative (1d20+10; rolled 4).
    Soldier rolls 22 initiative (1d20+12; rolled 10).
    Initiative order: 
      Soldier
      Ragnarok
  
  Round 1:
    Soldier's turn:
      HP: 123/123; Temp HP: 0; Surges: 2; Surge Value: 30
      AC: 28; Action Points: 0
      Soldier Basic Attack (standard action, at_will):
        Attacks Ragnarok with 32 vs. 29 AC (1d20+19; rolled 13).
        Hits: 14 damage (2d6+5; rolled 4, 5).
        Ragnarok reacts with Unbreakable (immediate reaction, encounter):
          Damage is reduced to 4 hp (14 hp - 10 hp).
          Unbreakable has been expended.
        Ragnarok has 90 hp remaining (94 hp - 4 damage).
    Ragnarok's turn:
      HP: 90/94; Temp HP: 0; Surges: 11; Surge Value: 27
      AC: 29; Action Points: 1
      Shift (move action, at_will):
        Ragnarok gains +1 defense bonus (until end of next turn).
      Brash Strike (standard action, at_will):
        Attacks Soldier with 23 vs. 28 AC (1d20+15; rolled 8).
        Misses.
        Soldier gains Combat Advantage (until start of Ragnarok's next turn).
      Spend Action Point (free action, encounter):
        Ragnarok spends an action point (0 remaining).
        Ragnarok gains a standard action.
        Spend Action Point has been expended.
      Brash Strike (standard action, at_will):
        Attacks Soldier with 19 vs. 28 AC (1d20+15; rolled 4).
        Misses.
        Soldier gains Combat Advantage (until start of Ragnarok's next turn).
    
  Round 2:
    Soldier's turn:
      HP: 123/123; Temp HP: 0; Surges: 2; Surge Value: 30
      AC: 28; Action Points: 0
      Conditions:
        Combat Advantage (until start of Ragnarok's next turn).
        Combat Advantage (until start of Ragnarok's next turn).
      Soldier Basic Attack (standard action, at_will):
        Attacks Ragnarok with 33 vs. 30 AC (1d20+21; rolled 12).
        Hits: 16 damage (2d6+5; rolled 5, 6).
        Ragnarok has 74 hp remaining (90 hp - 16 damage).
        Ragnarok reacts with Strikebacks Power (immediate reaction, encounter):
          Attacks Soldier with 26 vs. 28 AC (1d20+13; rolled 13).
          Misses.
          Strikebacks Power has been expended.
    Ragnarok's turn:
      HP: 74/94; Temp HP: 0; Surges: 11; Surge Value: 27
      AC: 30; Action Points: 0
      Start of turn:
        Opponent's Combat Advantage expires.
        Opponent's Combat Advantage expires.
      Conditions:
        +1 defense bonus (until end of this turn).
      Distracting Spate (standard action, encounter):
        Attacks Soldier with 33 vs. 28 AC (1d20+13; rolled 20).
        Crits: 40 damage (2d10[brutal 2, max]+10 + 2d12; rolled max + 2, 8).
        Soldier has 83 hp remaining (123 hp - 40 damage).
        Ragnarok gains 5 temp hp (had 0; applied 5).
        Ragnarok gains Combat Advantage (until end of next turn).
        Distracting Spate has been expended.
      Shift (move action, at_will):
        Ragnarok gains +1 defense bonus (until end of next turn).
      End of turn: +1 defense bonus expires.
    
  Round 3:
    Soldier's turn:
      HP: 83/123; Temp HP: 0; Surges: 2; Surge Value: 30
      AC: 28; Action Points: 0
      Soldier Encounter Attack (standard action, encounter):
        Attacks Ragnarok with 38 vs. 30 AC (1d20+19; rolled 19).
        Hits: 24 damage (4d8+5; rolled 8, 5, 3, 3).
        Ragnarok deflects 5 damage; 19 gets through (5 temp hp - 24 damage).
        Ragnarok has 55 hp remaining (74 hp - 19 damage).
        Soldier Encounter Attack has been expended.
    Ragnarok's turn:
      HP: 55/94; Temp HP: 0; Surges: 11; Surge Value: 27
      AC: 30; Action Points: 0
      Conditions:
        Combat Advantage (until end of this turn).
        +1 defense bonus (until end of this turn).
      Griffons Wrath (standard action, encounter):
        Attacks Soldier with 19 vs. 28 AC (1d20+15; rolled 4).
        Misses.
        Griffons Wrath has been expended.
      Shift (move action, at_will):
        Ragnarok gains +1 defense bonus (until end of next turn).
      End of turn:
        Combat Advantage expires.
        +1 defense bonus expires.
    
  Round 4:
    Soldier's turn:
      HP: 83/123; Temp HP: 0; Surges: 2; Surge Value: 30
      AC: 28; Action Points: 0
      Soldier Basic Attack (standard action, at_will):
        Attacks Ragnarok with 36 vs. 30 AC (1d20+19; rolled 17).
        Hits: 15 damage (2d6+5; rolled 4, 6).
        Ragnarok has 40 hp remaining (55 hp - 15 damage).
        Ragnarok has been bloodied.
    Ragnarok's turn:
      HP: 40/94 (bloodied); Temp HP: 0; Surges: 11; Surge Value: 27
      AC: 30; Action Points: 0
      Conditions:
        +1 defense bonus (until end of this turn).
      Second Wind (minor action, encounter):
        Ragnarok gains +1 defense bonus (until end of next turn).
        Ragnarok spends a healing surge (10 remaining).
        Ragnarok heals 27 hp (40 hp -> 67 hp; 0 hp wasted).
        Ragnarok gains +2 defense bonus (until start of next turn).
        Second Wind has been expended.
      Crushing Surge (standard action, at_will):
        Attacks Soldier with 31 vs. 28 AC (1d20+13; rolled 18).
        Hits: 14 damage (1d10[brutal 2]+10; rolled 1, 4).
        Soldier has 69 hp remaining (83 hp - 14 damage).
        Ragnarok gains 12 temp hp (had 0; applied 12).
      Shift (move action, at_will):
        Ragnarok gains +1 defense bonus (until end of next turn).
      End of turn: +1 defense bonus expires.
    
  Round 5:
    Soldier's turn:
      HP: 69/123; Temp HP: 0; Surges: 2; Surge Value: 30
      AC: 28; Action Points: 0
      Soldier Basic Attack (standard action, at_will):
        Attacks Ragnarok with 24 vs. 33 AC (1d20+19; rolled 5).
        Misses.
    Ragnarok's turn:
      HP: 67/94; Temp HP: 12; Surges: 10; Surge Value: 27
      AC: 33; Action Points: 0
      Start of turn: +2 defense bonus expires.
      Conditions:
        +1 defense bonus (until end of this turn).
        +1 defense bonus (until end of this turn).
      Brash Strike (standard action, at_will):
        Attacks Soldier with 28 vs. 28 AC (1d20+15; rolled 13).
        Hits: 24 damage (1d10[brutal 2]+15; rolled 9).
        Soldier has 45 hp remaining (69 hp - 24 damage).
        Soldier has been bloodied.
        Ragnarok gains 0 temp hp (had 12; applied 5).
        Soldier gains Combat Advantage (until start of Ragnarok's next turn).
      Shift (move action, at_will):
        Ragnarok gains +1 defense bonus (until end of next turn).
      End of turn:
        +1 defense bonus expires.
        +1 defense bonus expires.
    
  Round 6:
    Soldier's turn:
      HP: 45/123 (bloodied); Temp HP: 0; Surges: 2; Surge Value: 30
      AC: 28; Action Points: 0
      Conditions:
        Combat Advantage (until start of Ragnarok's next turn).
      Soldier Basic Attack (standard action, at_will):
        Attacks Ragnarok with 30 vs. 30 AC (1d20+21; rolled 9).
        Hits: 13 damage (2d6+5; rolled 6, 2).
        Ragnarok deflects 12 damage; 1 gets through (12 temp hp - 13 damage).
        Ragnarok has 66 hp remaining (67 hp - 1 damage).
    Ragnarok's turn:
      HP: 66/94; Temp HP: 0; Surges: 10; Surge Value: 27
      AC: 30; Action Points: 0
      Start of turn: Opponent's Combat Advantage expires.
      Conditions:
        +1 defense bonus (until end of this turn).
      Brash Strike (standard action, at_will):
        Attacks Soldier with 16 vs. 28 AC (1d20+15; rolled 1).
        Misses.
        Soldier gains Combat Advantage (until start of Ragnarok's next turn).
      Shift (move action, at_will):
        Ragnarok gains +1 defense bonus (until end of next turn).
      End of turn: +1 defense bonus expires.
    
  Round 7:
    Soldier's turn:
      HP: 45/123 (bloodied); Temp HP: 0; Surges: 2; Surge Value: 30
      AC: 28; Action Points: 0
      Conditions:
        Combat Advantage (until start of Ragnarok's next turn).
      Soldier Basic Attack (standard action, at_will):
        Attacks Ragnarok with 33 vs. 30 AC (1d20+21; rolled 12).
        Hits: 16 damage (2d6+5; rolled 5, 6).
        Ragnarok has 50 hp remaining (66 hp - 16 damage).
    Ragnarok's turn:
      HP: 50/94; Temp HP: 0; Surges: 10; Surge Value: 27
      AC: 30; Action Points: 0
      Start of turn: Opponent's Combat Advantage expires.
      Conditions:
        +1 defense bonus (until end of this turn).
      Crushing Blow (standard action, encounter):
        Attacks Soldier with 31 vs. 28 AC (1d20+13; rolled 18).
        Hits: 28 damage (2d10[brutal 2]+15; rolled 8, 5).
        Soldier has 17 hp remaining (45 hp - 28 damage).
        Ragnarok gains 5 temp hp (had 0; applied 5).
        Crushing Blow has been expended.
      Shift (move action, at_will):
        Ragnarok gains +1 defense bonus (until end of next turn).
      End of turn: +1 defense bonus expires.
    
  Round 8:
    Soldier's turn:
      HP: 17/123 (bloodied); Temp HP: 0; Surges: 2; Surge Value: 30
      AC: 28; Action Points: 0
      Soldier Basic Attack (standard action, at_will):
        Attacks Ragnarok with 33 vs. 30 AC (1d20+19; rolled 14).
        Hits: 11 damage (2d6+5; rolled 5, 1).
        Ragnarok deflects 5 damage; 6 gets through (5 temp hp - 11 damage).
        Ragnarok has 44 hp remaining (50 hp - 6 damage).
        Ragnarok has been bloodied.
    Ragnarok's turn:
      HP: 44/94 (bloodied); Temp HP: 0; Surges: 10; Surge Value: 27
      AC: 30; Action Points: 0
      Conditions:
        +1 defense bonus (until end of this turn).
      Shift (move action, at_will):
        Ragnarok gains +1 defense bonus (until end of next turn).
      Boundless Endurance (minor action, daily):
        Ragnarok gains regen 7 hp when bloodied (stance).
        Boundless Endurance has been expended.
      Crushing Surge (standard action, at_will):
        Attacks Soldier with 15 vs. 28 AC (1d20+13; rolled 2).
        Misses.
        Ragnarok gains 5 temp hp (had 0; applied 5).
      End of turn: +1 defense bonus expires.
    
  Round 9:
    Soldier's turn:
      HP: 17/123 (bloodied); Temp HP: 0; Surges: 2; Surge Value: 30
      AC: 28; Action Points: 0
      Soldier Basic Attack (standard action, at_will):
        Attacks Ragnarok with 22 vs. 30 AC (1d20+19; rolled 3).
        Misses.
    Ragnarok's turn:
      HP: 44/94 (bloodied); Temp HP: 5; Surges: 10; Surge Value: 27
      AC: 30; Action Points: 0
      Start of turn: Ragnarok heals 7 hp (44 hp -> 51 hp; 0 hp wasted).
      Conditions:
        +1 defense bonus (until end of this turn).
        regen 7 hp when bloodied (stance).
      Brash Strike (standard action, at_will):
        Attacks Soldier with 17 vs. 28 AC (1d20+15; rolled 2).
        Misses.
        Soldier gains Combat Advantage (until start of Ragnarok's next turn).
      Shift (move action, at_will):
        Ragnarok gains +1 defense bonus (until end of next turn).
      End of turn: +1 defense bonus expires.
    
  Round 10:
    Soldier's turn:
      HP: 17/123 (bloodied); Temp HP: 0; Surges: 2; Surge Value: 30
      AC: 28; Action Points: 0
      Conditions:
        Combat Advantage (until start of Ragnarok's next turn).
      Soldier Basic Attack (standard action, at_will):
        Attacks Ragnarok with 37 vs. 30 AC (1d20+21; rolled 16).
        Hits: 11 damage (2d6+5; rolled 5, 1).
        Ragnarok deflects 5 damage; 6 gets through (5 temp hp - 11 damage).
        Ragnarok has 45 hp remaining (51 hp - 6 damage).
        Ragnarok has been bloodied.
    Ragnarok's turn:
      HP: 45/94 (bloodied); Temp HP: 0; Surges: 10; Surge Value: 27
      AC: 30; Action Points: 0
      Start of turn:
        Opponent's Combat Advantage expires.
        Ragnarok heals 7 hp (45 hp -> 52 hp; 0 hp wasted).
      Conditions:
        regen 7 hp when bloodied (stance).
        +1 defense bonus (until end of this turn).
      Brash Strike (standard action, at_will):
        Attacks Soldier with 18 vs. 28 AC (1d20+15; rolled 3).
        Misses.
        Soldier gains Combat Advantage (until start of Ragnarok's next turn).
      Shift (move action, at_will):
        Ragnarok gains +1 defense bonus (until end of next turn).
      End of turn: +1 defense bonus expires.
    
  Round 11:
    Soldier's turn:
      HP: 17/123 (bloodied); Temp HP: 0; Surges: 2; Surge Value: 30
      AC: 28; Action Points: 0
      Conditions:
        Combat Advantage (until start of Ragnarok's next turn).
      Soldier Basic Attack (standard action, at_will):
        Attacks Ragnarok with 24 vs. 30 AC (1d20+21; rolled 3).
        Misses.
    Ragnarok's turn:
      HP: 52/94; Temp HP: 0; Surges: 10; Surge Value: 27
      AC: 30; Action Points: 0
      Start of turn: Opponent's Combat Advantage expires.
      Conditions:
        regen 7 hp when bloodied (stance).
        +1 defense bonus (until end of this turn).
      Shift (move action, at_will):
        Ragnarok gains +1 defense bonus (until end of next turn).
      Brash Strike (standard action, at_will):
        Attacks Soldier with 31 vs. 28 AC (1d20+15; rolled 16).
        Hits: 24 damage (1d10[brutal 2]+15; rolled 1, 9).
        Soldier has -7 hp remaining (17 hp - 24 damage).
        Ragnarok gains 5 temp hp (had 0; applied 5).
        Soldier gains Combat Advantage (until start of Ragnarok's next turn).
      End of turn: +1 defense bonus expires.
    Soldier has died!
    
  Heroes win!
  Ragnarok takes a short rest.
    Ragnarok has 52 hp; wants at least 81 hp (maximum is 94 hp).
      Ragnarok spends a healing surge (9 remaining).
      Ragnarok heals 27 hp (52 hp -> 79 hp; 0 hp wasted).
      Ragnarok spends a healing surge (8 remaining).
      Ragnarok heals 27 hp (79 hp -> 94 hp; 12 hp wasted).
    Temporary hit points expire.
    Powers recharge:
      Distracting Spate recharges.
      Crushing Blow recharges.
      Unbreakable recharges.
      Griffons Wrath recharges.
      Spend Action Point recharges.
      Second Wind recharges.
      Strikebacks Power recharges.
    Conditions expire:
      Regen 7 hp when bloodied expires.
      +1 defense bonus expires.
  
FIGHT #4: Level 10 Ragnarok VS. Level 10 Soldier
  Roll initiative!
    Ragnarok rolls 20 initiative (1d20+10; rolled 10).
    Soldier rolls 19 initiative (1d20+11; rolled 8).
    Initiative order: 
      Ragnarok
      Soldier
  
  Round 1:
    Ragnarok's turn:
      HP: 94/94; Temp HP: 0; Surges: 8; Surge Value: 27
      AC: 29; Action Points: 0
      Shift (move action, at_will):
        Ragnarok gains +1 defense bonus (until end of next turn).
      Crushing Surge (standard action, at_will):
        Attacks Soldier with 28 vs. 26 AC (1d20+13; rolled 15).
        Hits: 14 damage (1d10[brutal 2]+10; rolled 4).
        Soldier has 92 hp remaining (106 hp - 14 damage).
        Ragnarok gains 12 temp hp (had 0; applied 12).
    Soldier's turn:
      HP: 92/106; Temp HP: 0; Surges: 1; Surge Value: 26
      AC: 26; Action Points: 0
      Soldier Basic Attack (standard action, at_will):
        Attacks Ragnarok with 28 vs. 30 AC (1d20+17; rolled 11).
        Misses.
    
  Round 2:
    Ragnarok's turn:
      HP: 94/94; Temp HP: 12; Surges: 8; Surge Value: 27
      AC: 30; Action Points: 0
      Conditions:
        +1 defense bonus (until end of this turn).
      Griffons Wrath (standard action, encounter):
        Attacks Soldier with 21 vs. 26 AC (1d20+13; rolled 8).
        Misses.
        Griffons Wrath has been expended.
      Shift (move action, at_will):
        Ragnarok gains +1 defense bonus (until end of next turn).
      End of turn: +1 defense bonus expires.
    Soldier's turn:
      HP: 92/106; Temp HP: 0; Surges: 1; Surge Value: 26
      AC: 26; Action Points: 0
      Soldier Encounter Attack (standard action, encounter):
        Attacks Ragnarok with 37 vs. 30 AC (1d20+17; rolled 20).
        Crits: 37 damage (4d8[max]+5; rolled max).
        Ragnarok reacts with Unbreakable (immediate reaction, encounter):
          Damage is reduced to 27 hp (37 hp - 10 hp).
          Unbreakable has been expended.
        Ragnarok deflects 12 damage; 15 gets through (12 temp hp - 27 damage).
        Ragnarok has 79 hp remaining (94 hp - 15 damage).
        Soldier Encounter Attack has been expended.
    
  Round 3:
    Ragnarok's turn:
      HP: 79/94; Temp HP: 0; Surges: 8; Surge Value: 27
      AC: 30; Action Points: 0
      Conditions:
        +1 defense bonus (until end of this turn).
      Brash Strike (standard action, at_will):
        Attacks Soldier with 22 vs. 26 AC (1d20+15; rolled 7).
        Misses.
        Soldier gains Combat Advantage (until start of Ragnarok's next turn).
      Shift (move action, at_will):
        Ragnarok gains +1 defense bonus (until end of next turn).
      End of turn: +1 defense bonus expires.
    Soldier's turn:
      HP: 92/106; Temp HP: 0; Surges: 1; Surge Value: 26
      AC: 26; Action Points: 0
      Conditions:
        Combat Advantage (until start of Ragnarok's next turn).
      Soldier Basic Attack (standard action, at_will):
        Attacks Ragnarok with 31 vs. 30 AC (1d20+19; rolled 12).
        Hits: 16 damage (2d6+5; rolled 6, 5).
        Ragnarok has 63 hp remaining (79 hp - 16 damage).
        Ragnarok reacts with Strikebacks Power (immediate reaction, encounter):
          Attacks Soldier with 28 vs. 26 AC (1d20+13; rolled 15).
          Hits: 15 damage (1d10[brutal 2]+10; rolled 1, 5).
          Soldier has 77 hp remaining (92 hp - 15 damage).
          Ragnarok gains 5 temp hp (had 0; applied 5).
          Strikebacks Power has been expended.
    
  Round 4:
    Ragnarok's turn:
      HP: 63/94; Temp HP: 5; Surges: 8; Surge Value: 27
      AC: 30; Action Points: 0
      Start of turn: Opponent's Combat Advantage expires.
      Conditions:
        +1 defense bonus (until end of this turn).
      Crushing Blow (standard action, encounter):
        Attacks Soldier with 20 vs. 26 AC (1d20+13; rolled 7).
        Misses.
        Crushing Blow has been expended.
      Shift (move action, at_will):
        Ragnarok gains +1 defense bonus (until end of next turn).
      End of turn: +1 defense bonus expires.
    Soldier's turn:
      HP: 77/106; Temp HP: 0; Surges: 1; Surge Value: 26
      AC: 26; Action Points: 0
      Soldier Basic Attack (standard action, at_will):
        Attacks Ragnarok with 36 vs. 30 AC (1d20+17; rolled 19).
        Hits: 12 damage (2d6+5; rolled 4, 3).
        Ragnarok deflects 5 damage; 7 gets through (5 temp hp - 12 damage).
        Ragnarok has 56 hp remaining (63 hp - 7 damage).
    
  Round 5:
    Ragnarok's turn:
      HP: 56/94; Temp HP: 0; Surges: 8; Surge Value: 27
      AC: 30; Action Points: 0
      Conditions:
        +1 defense bonus (until end of this turn).
      Distracting Spate (standard action, encounter):
        Attacks Soldier with 15 vs. 26 AC (1d20+13; rolled 2).
        Misses.
        Distracting Spate has been expended.
      Shift (move action, at_will):
        Ragnarok gains +1 defense bonus (until end of next turn).
      End of turn: +1 defense bonus expires.
    Soldier's turn:
      HP: 77/106; Temp HP: 0; Surges: 1; Surge Value: 26
      AC: 26; Action Points: 0
      Soldier Basic Attack (standard action, at_will):
        Attacks Ragnarok with 35 vs. 30 AC (1d20+17; rolled 18).
        Hits: 11 damage (2d6+5; rolled 1, 5).
        Ragnarok has 45 hp remaining (56 hp - 11 damage).
        Ragnarok has been bloodied.
    
  Round 6:
    Ragnarok's turn:
      HP: 45/94 (bloodied); Temp HP: 0; Surges: 8; Surge Value: 27
      AC: 30; Action Points: 0
      Conditions:
        +1 defense bonus (until end of this turn).
      Brash Strike (standard action, at_will):
        Attacks Soldier with 20 vs. 26 AC (1d20+15; rolled 5).
        Misses.
        Soldier gains Combat Advantage (until start of Ragnarok's next turn).
      Shift (move action, at_will):
        Ragnarok gains +1 defense bonus (until end of next turn).
      Second Wind (minor action, encounter):
        Ragnarok gains +1 defense bonus (until end of next turn).
        Ragnarok spends a healing surge (7 remaining).
        Ragnarok heals 27 hp (45 hp -> 72 hp; 0 hp wasted).
        Ragnarok gains +2 defense bonus (until start of next turn).
        Second Wind has been expended.
      End of turn: +1 defense bonus expires.
    Soldier's turn:
      HP: 77/106; Temp HP: 0; Surges: 1; Surge Value: 26
      AC: 26; Action Points: 0
      Conditions:
        Combat Advantage (until start of Ragnarok's next turn).
      Soldier Basic Attack (standard action, at_will):
        Attacks Ragnarok with 36 vs. 33 AC (1d20+19; rolled 17).
        Hits: 13 damage (2d6+5; rolled 4, 4).
        Ragnarok has 59 hp remaining (72 hp - 13 damage).
    
  Round 7:
    Ragnarok's turn:
      HP: 59/94; Temp HP: 0; Surges: 7; Surge Value: 27
      AC: 33; Action Points: 0
      Start of turn:
        Opponent's Combat Advantage expires.
        +2 defense bonus expires.
      Conditions:
        +1 defense bonus (until end of this turn).
        +1 defense bonus (until end of this turn).
      Brash Strike (standard action, at_will):
        Attacks Soldier with 24 vs. 26 AC (1d20+15; rolled 9).
        Misses.
        Soldier gains Combat Advantage (until start of Ragnarok's next turn).
      Shift (move action, at_will):
        Ragnarok gains +1 defense bonus (until end of next turn).
      End of turn:
        +1 defense bonus expires.
        +1 defense bonus expires.
    Soldier's turn:
      HP: 77/106; Temp HP: 0; Surges: 1; Surge Value: 26
      AC: 26; Action Points: 0
      Conditions:
        Combat Advantage (until start of Ragnarok's next turn).
      Soldier Basic Attack (standard action, at_will):
        Attacks Ragnarok with 31 vs. 30 AC (1d20+19; rolled 12).
        Hits: 11 damage (2d6+5; rolled 4, 2).
        Ragnarok has 48 hp remaining (59 hp - 11 damage).
    
  Round 8:
    Ragnarok's turn:
      HP: 48/94; Temp HP: 0; Surges: 7; Surge Value: 27
      AC: 30; Action Points: 0
      Start of turn: Opponent's Combat Advantage expires.
      Conditions:
        +1 defense bonus (until end of this turn).
      Brash Strike (standard action, at_will):
        Attacks Soldier with 18 vs. 26 AC (1d20+15; rolled 3).
        Misses.
        Soldier gains Combat Advantage (until start of Ragnarok's next turn).
      Shift (move action, at_will):
        Ragnarok gains +1 defense bonus (until end of next turn).
      End of turn: +1 defense bonus expires.
    Soldier's turn:
      HP: 77/106; Temp HP: 0; Surges: 1; Surge Value: 26
      AC: 26; Action Points: 0
      Conditions:
        Combat Advantage (until start of Ragnarok's next turn).
      Soldier Basic Attack (standard action, at_will):
        Attacks Ragnarok with 35 vs. 30 AC (1d20+19; rolled 16).
        Hits: 14 damage (2d6+5; rolled 5, 4).
        Ragnarok has 34 hp remaining (48 hp - 14 damage).
        Ragnarok has been bloodied.
    
  Round 9:
    Ragnarok's turn:
      HP: 34/94 (bloodied); Temp HP: 0; Surges: 7; Surge Value: 27
      AC: 30; Action Points: 0
      Start of turn: Opponent's Combat Advantage expires.
      Conditions:
        +1 defense bonus (until end of this turn).
      Shift (move action, at_will):
        Ragnarok gains +1 defense bonus (until end of next turn).
      Crushing Surge (standard action, at_will):
        Attacks Soldier with 15 vs. 26 AC (1d20+13; rolled 2).
        Misses.
        Ragnarok gains 5 temp hp (had 0; applied 5).
      End of turn: +1 defense bonus expires.
    Soldier's turn:
      HP: 77/106; Temp HP: 0; Surges: 1; Surge Value: 26
      AC: 26; Action Points: 0
      Soldier Basic Attack (standard action, at_will):
        Attacks Ragnarok with 34 vs. 30 AC (1d20+17; rolled 17).
        Hits: 13 damage (2d6+5; rolled 3, 5).
        Ragnarok deflects 5 damage; 8 gets through (5 temp hp - 13 damage).
        Ragnarok has 26 hp remaining (34 hp - 8 damage).
    
  Round 10:
    Ragnarok's turn:
      HP: 26/94 (bloodied); Temp HP: 0; Surges: 7; Surge Value: 27
      AC: 30; Action Points: 0
      Conditions:
        +1 defense bonus (until end of this turn).
      Brash Strike (standard action, at_will):
        Attacks Soldier with 35 vs. 26 AC (1d20+15; rolled 20).
        Crits: 38 damage (1d10[brutal 2, max]+15 + 2d12; rolled max + 11, 2).
        Soldier has 39 hp remaining (77 hp - 38 damage).
        Soldier has been bloodied.
        Ragnarok gains 5 temp hp (had 0; applied 5).
        Soldier gains Combat Advantage (until start of Ragnarok's next turn).
      Shift (move action, at_will):
        Ragnarok gains +1 defense bonus (until end of next turn).
      End of turn: +1 defense bonus expires.
    Soldier's turn:
      HP: 39/106 (bloodied); Temp HP: 0; Surges: 1; Surge Value: 26
      AC: 26; Action Points: 0
      Conditions:
        Combat Advantage (until start of Ragnarok's next turn).
      Soldier Basic Attack (standard action, at_will):
        Attacks Ragnarok with 38 vs. 30 AC (1d20+19; rolled 19).
        Hits: 14 damage (2d6+5; rolled 5, 4).
        Ragnarok deflects 5 damage; 9 gets through (5 temp hp - 14 damage).
        Ragnarok has 17 hp remaining (26 hp - 9 damage).
    
  Round 11:
    Ragnarok's turn:
      HP: 17/94 (bloodied); Temp HP: 0; Surges: 7; Surge Value: 27
      AC: 30; Action Points: 0
      Start of turn: Opponent's Combat Advantage expires.
      Conditions:
        +1 defense bonus (until end of this turn).
      Shift (move action, at_will):
        Ragnarok gains +1 defense bonus (until end of next turn).
      Brash Strike (standard action, at_will):
        Attacks Soldier with 25 vs. 26 AC (1d20+15; rolled 10).
        Misses.
        Soldier gains Combat Advantage (until start of Ragnarok's next turn).
      Defensive Resurgence (minor action, daily):
        Ragnarok spends a healing surge (6 remaining).
        Ragnarok heals 27 hp (17 hp -> 44 hp; 0 hp wasted).
        Ragnarok gains +1 defense bonus (until start of next turn).
        Defensive Resurgence has been expended.
      End of turn: +1 defense bonus expires.
    Soldier's turn:
      HP: 39/106 (bloodied); Temp HP: 0; Surges: 1; Surge Value: 26
      AC: 26; Action Points: 0
      Conditions:
        Combat Advantage (until start of Ragnarok's next turn).
      Soldier Basic Attack (standard action, at_will):
        Attacks Ragnarok with 37 vs. 31 AC (1d20+19; rolled 18).
        Hits: 8 damage (2d6+5; rolled 1, 2).
        Ragnarok has 36 hp remaining (44 hp - 8 damage).
    
  Round 12:
    Ragnarok's turn:
      HP: 36/94 (bloodied); Temp HP: 0; Surges: 6; Surge Value: 27
      AC: 31; Action Points: 0
      Start of turn:
        Opponent's Combat Advantage expires.
        +1 defense bonus expires.
      Conditions:
        +1 defense bonus (until end of this turn).
      Brash Strike (standard action, at_will):
        Attacks Soldier with 24 vs. 26 AC (1d20+15; rolled 9).
        Misses.
        Soldier gains Combat Advantage (until start of Ragnarok's next turn).
      Shift (move action, at_will):
        Ragnarok gains +1 defense bonus (until end of next turn).
      End of turn: +1 defense bonus expires.
    Soldier's turn:
      HP: 39/106 (bloodied); Temp HP: 0; Surges: 1; Surge Value: 26
      AC: 26; Action Points: 0
      Conditions:
        Combat Advantage (until start of Ragnarok's next turn).
      Soldier Basic Attack (standard action, at_will):
        Attacks Ragnarok with 34 vs. 30 AC (1d20+19; rolled 15).
        Hits: 14 damage (2d6+5; rolled 5, 4).
        Ragnarok has 22 hp remaining (36 hp - 14 damage).
    
  Round 13:
    Ragnarok's turn:
      HP: 22/94 (bloodied); Temp HP: 0; Surges: 6; Surge Value: 27
      AC: 30; Action Points: 0
      Start of turn: Opponent's Combat Advantage expires.
      Conditions:
        +1 defense bonus (until end of this turn).
      Crushing Surge (standard action, at_will):
        Attacks Soldier with 33 vs. 26 AC (1d20+13; rolled 20).
        Crits: 38 damage (1d10[brutal 2, max]+10 + 2d12; rolled max + 7, 11).
        Soldier has 1 hp remaining (39 hp - 38 damage).
        Ragnarok gains 12 temp hp (had 0; applied 12).
      Shift (move action, at_will):
        Ragnarok gains +1 defense bonus (until end of next turn).
      End of turn: +1 defense bonus expires.
    Soldier's turn:
      HP: 1/106 (bloodied); Temp HP: 0; Surges: 1; Surge Value: 26
      AC: 26; Action Points: 0
      Soldier Basic Attack (standard action, at_will):
        Attacks Ragnarok with 30 vs. 30 AC (1d20+17; rolled 13).
        Hits: 11 damage (2d6+5; rolled 3, 3).
        Ragnarok deflects 11 damage; 0 gets through (12 temp hp - 11 damage).
        Ragnarok has 22 hp remaining (22 hp - 0 damage).
    
  Round 14:
    Ragnarok's turn:
      HP: 22/94 (bloodied); Temp HP: 1; Surges: 6; Surge Value: 27
      AC: 30; Action Points: 0
      Conditions:
        +1 defense bonus (until end of this turn).
      Shift (move action, at_will):
        Ragnarok gains +1 defense bonus (until end of next turn).
      Brash Strike (standard action, at_will):
        Attacks Soldier with 24 vs. 26 AC (1d20+15; rolled 9).
        Misses.
        Soldier gains Combat Advantage (until start of Ragnarok's next turn).
      End of turn: +1 defense bonus expires.
    Soldier's turn:
      HP: 1/106 (bloodied); Temp HP: 0; Surges: 1; Surge Value: 26
      AC: 26; Action Points: 0
      Conditions:
        Combat Advantage (until start of Ragnarok's next turn).
      Soldier Basic Attack (standard action, at_will):
        Attacks Ragnarok with 31 vs. 30 AC (1d20+19; rolled 12).
        Hits: 15 damage (2d6+5; rolled 6, 4).
        Ragnarok deflects 1 damage; 14 gets through (1 temp hp - 15 damage).
        Ragnarok has 8 hp remaining (22 hp - 14 damage).
    
  Round 15:
    Ragnarok's turn:
      HP: 8/94 (bloodied); Temp HP: 0; Surges: 6; Surge Value: 27
      AC: 30; Action Points: 0
      Start of turn: Opponent's Combat Advantage expires.
      Conditions:
        +1 defense bonus (until end of this turn).
      Brash Strike (standard action, at_will):
        Attacks Soldier with 19 vs. 26 AC (1d20+15; rolled 4).
        Misses.
        Soldier gains Combat Advantage (until start of Ragnarok's next turn).
      Shift (move action, at_will):
        Ragnarok gains +1 defense bonus (until end of next turn).
      End of turn: +1 defense bonus expires.
    Soldier's turn:
      HP: 1/106 (bloodied); Temp HP: 0; Surges: 1; Surge Value: 26
      AC: 26; Action Points: 0
      Conditions:
        Combat Advantage (until start of Ragnarok's next turn).
      Soldier Basic Attack (standard action, at_will):
        Attacks Ragnarok with 30 vs. 30 AC (1d20+19; rolled 11).
        Hits: 17 damage (2d6+5; rolled 6, 6).
        Ragnarok has -9 hp remaining (8 hp - 17 damage).
    
  Round 16:
    Ragnarok's turn:
      HP: -9/94 (bloodied); Temp HP: 0; Surges: 6; Surge Value: 27
      AC: 30; Action Points: 0
      Start of turn: Opponent's Combat Advantage expires.
      Conditions:
        +1 defense bonus (until end of this turn).
      Ragnarok is dying (0 death saves failed).
        Rolls death saving throw and gets a 18 (1d20; rolled 18).
        Passes.
      End of turn: +1 defense bonus expires.
    Soldier's turn:
      HP: 1/106 (bloodied); Temp HP: 0; Surges: 1; Surge Value: 26
      AC: 26; Action Points: 0
      Soldier Basic Attack (standard action, at_will):
        Attacks Ragnarok with 26 vs. 29 AC (1d20+17; rolled 9).
        Misses.
    
  Round 17:
    Ragnarok's turn:
      HP: -9/94 (bloodied); Temp HP: 0; Surges: 6; Surge Value: 27
      AC: 29; Action Points: 0
      Ragnarok is dying (0 death saves failed).
        Rolls death saving throw and gets a 5 (1d20; rolled 5).
        Fails. 2 failures remaining before death.
    Soldier's turn:
      HP: 1/106 (bloodied); Temp HP: 0; Surges: 1; Surge Value: 26
      AC: 26; Action Points: 0
      Soldier Basic Attack (standard action, at_will):
        Attacks Ragnarok with 19 vs. 29 AC (1d20+17; rolled 2).
        Misses.
    
  Round 18:
    Ragnarok's turn:
      HP: -9/94 (bloodied); Temp HP: 0; Surges: 6; Surge Value: 27
      AC: 29; Action Points: 0
      Ragnarok is dying (1 death saves failed).
        Rolls death saving throw and gets a 16 (1d20; rolled 16).
        Passes.
    Soldier's turn:
      HP: 1/106 (bloodied); Temp HP: 0; Surges: 1; Surge Value: 26
      AC: 26; Action Points: 0
      Soldier Basic Attack (standard action, at_will):
        Attacks Ragnarok with 23 vs. 29 AC (1d20+17; rolled 6).
        Misses.
    
  Round 19:
    Ragnarok's turn:
      HP: -9/94 (bloodied); Temp HP: 0; Surges: 6; Surge Value: 27
      AC: 29; Action Points: 0
      Ragnarok is dying (1 death saves failed).
        Rolls death saving throw and gets a 2 (1d20; rolled 2).
        Fails. 1 failures remaining before death.
    Soldier's turn:
      HP: 1/106 (bloodied); Temp HP: 0; Surges: 1; Surge Value: 26
      AC: 26; Action Points: 0
      Soldier Basic Attack (standard action, at_will):
        Attacks Ragnarok with 26 vs. 29 AC (1d20+17; rolled 9).
        Misses.
    
  Round 20:
    Ragnarok's turn:
      HP: -9/94 (bloodied); Temp HP: 0; Surges: 6; Surge Value: 27
      AC: 29; Action Points: 0
      Ragnarok is dying (2 death saves failed).
        Rolls death saving throw and gets a 3 (1d20; rolled 3).
        Fails. 0 failures remaining before death.
    Ragnarok has died!
    
  Villains win!
```
[/sblock]
[sblock=Example of 4 fight(s) survived (0.1% chance)

```
FIGHT #1: Level 10 Ragnarok VS. Level 13 Soldier
  Roll initiative!
    Ragnarok rolls 11 initiative (1d20+10; rolled 1).
    Soldier rolls 17 initiative (1d20+12; rolled 5).
    Initiative order: 
      Soldier
      Ragnarok
  
  Round 1:
    Soldier's turn:
      HP: 131/131; Temp HP: 0; Surges: 2; Surge Value: 32
      AC: 29; Action Points: 0
      Soldier Encounter Attack (standard action, encounter):
        Attacks Ragnarok with 32 vs. 28 AC (1d20+20; rolled 12).
        Hits: 25 damage (4d8+6; rolled 7, 5, 3, 4).
        Ragnarok reacts with Unbreakable (immediate reaction, encounter):
          Damage is reduced to 15 hp (25 hp - 10 hp).
          Unbreakable has been expended.
        Ragnarok has 79 hp remaining (94 hp - 15 damage).
        Soldier Encounter Attack has been expended.
    Ragnarok's turn:
      HP: 79/94; Temp HP: 0; Surges: 14; Surge Value: 27
      AC: 28; Action Points: 1
      Distracting Spate (standard action, encounter):
        Attacks Soldier with 18 vs. 29 AC (1d20+13; rolled 5).
        Misses.
        Distracting Spate has been expended.
      Rain Of Steel (minor action, daily):
        Ragnarok gains Rain of Steel (stance).
        Rain Of Steel has been expended.
      Shift (move action, at_will):
        Ragnarok gains +1 defense bonus (until end of next turn).
      Spend Action Point (free action, encounter):
        Ragnarok spends an action point (0 remaining).
        Ragnarok gains a standard action.
        Spend Action Point has been expended.
      Griffons Wrath (standard action, encounter):
        Attacks Soldier with 29 vs. 29 AC (1d20+13; rolled 16).
        Hits: 22 damage (2d10[brutal 2]+10; rolled 8, 4).
        Soldier has 109 hp remaining (131 hp - 22 damage).
        Ragnarok gains 5 temp hp (had 0; applied 5).
        Soldier gains -2 AC penalty (until end of Ragnarok's next turn).
        Griffons Wrath has been expended.
    
  Round 2:
    Soldier's turn:
      HP: 109/131; Temp HP: 0; Surges: 2; Surge Value: 32
      AC: 27; Action Points: 0
      Start of turn:
        Rain of Steel:
          Soldier takes 9 damage (1d10[brutal 2]; rolled 1, 1, 9).
          Soldier has 100 hp remaining (109 hp - 9 damage).
      Conditions:
        -2 AC penalty (until end of Ragnarok's next turn).
      Soldier Basic Attack (standard action, at_will):
        Attacks Ragnarok with 31 vs. 29 AC (1d20+20; rolled 11).
        Hits: 14 damage (2d8+6; rolled 3, 5).
        Ragnarok deflects 5 damage; 9 gets through (5 temp hp - 14 damage).
        Ragnarok has 70 hp remaining (79 hp - 9 damage).
        Ragnarok reacts with Strikebacks Power (immediate reaction, encounter):
          Attacks Soldier with 26 vs. 27 AC (1d20+13; rolled 13).
          Misses.
          Strikebacks Power has been expended.
    Ragnarok's turn:
      HP: 70/94; Temp HP: 0; Surges: 14; Surge Value: 27
      AC: 29; Action Points: 0
      Conditions:
        Rain of Steel (stance).
        +1 defense bonus (until end of this turn).
      Knee Breaker (standard action, daily):
        Attacks Soldier with 25 vs. 27 AC (1d20+13; rolled 12).
        Misses: 14 damage (half of 2d10[brutal 2]+15; rolled 5, 9).
        Soldier has 86 hp remaining (100 hp - 14 damage).
        Ragnarok gains 5 temp hp (had 0; applied 5).
        Knee Breaker has been expended.
      Shift (move action, at_will):
        Ragnarok gains +1 defense bonus (until end of next turn).
      End of turn:
        +1 defense bonus expires.
        Opponent's -2 AC penalty expires.
    
  Round 3:
    Soldier's turn:
      HP: 86/131; Temp HP: 0; Surges: 2; Surge Value: 32
      AC: 29; Action Points: 0
      Start of turn:
        Rain of Steel:
          Soldier takes 5 damage (1d10[brutal 2]; rolled 5).
          Soldier has 81 hp remaining (86 hp - 5 damage).
      Soldier Basic Attack (standard action, at_will):
        Attacks Ragnarok with 39 vs. 29 AC (1d20+20; rolled 19).
        Hits: 15 damage (2d8+6; rolled 7, 2).
        Ragnarok deflects 5 damage; 10 gets through (5 temp hp - 15 damage).
        Ragnarok has 60 hp remaining (70 hp - 10 damage).
    Ragnarok's turn:
      HP: 60/94; Temp HP: 0; Surges: 14; Surge Value: 27
      AC: 29; Action Points: 0
      Conditions:
        Rain of Steel (stance).
        +1 defense bonus (until end of this turn).
      Brash Strike (standard action, at_will):
        Attacks Soldier with 17 vs. 29 AC (1d20+15; rolled 2).
        Misses.
        Soldier gains Combat Advantage (until start of Ragnarok's next turn).
      Shift (move action, at_will):
        Ragnarok gains +1 defense bonus (until end of next turn).
      End of turn: +1 defense bonus expires.
    
  Round 4:
    Soldier's turn:
      HP: 81/131; Temp HP: 0; Surges: 2; Surge Value: 32
      AC: 29; Action Points: 0
      Start of turn:
        Rain of Steel:
          Soldier takes 8 damage (1d10[brutal 2]; rolled 1, 8).
          Soldier has 73 hp remaining (81 hp - 8 damage).
      Conditions:
        Combat Advantage (until start of Ragnarok's next turn).
      Soldier Basic Attack (standard action, at_will):
        Attacks Ragnarok with 24 vs. 29 AC (1d20+22; rolled 2).
        Misses.
    Ragnarok's turn:
      HP: 60/94; Temp HP: 0; Surges: 14; Surge Value: 27
      AC: 29; Action Points: 0
      Start of turn: Opponent's Combat Advantage expires.
      Conditions:
        Rain of Steel (stance).
        +1 defense bonus (until end of this turn).
      Brash Strike (standard action, at_will):
        Attacks Soldier with 22 vs. 29 AC (1d20+15; rolled 7).
        Misses.
        Soldier gains Combat Advantage (until start of Ragnarok's next turn).
      Shift (move action, at_will):
        Ragnarok gains +1 defense bonus (until end of next turn).
      End of turn: +1 defense bonus expires.
    
  Round 5:
    Soldier's turn:
      HP: 73/131; Temp HP: 0; Surges: 2; Surge Value: 32
      AC: 29; Action Points: 0
      Start of turn:
        Rain of Steel:
          Soldier takes 10 damage (1d10[brutal 2]; rolled 10).
          Soldier has 63 hp remaining (73 hp - 10 damage).
          Soldier has been bloodied.
          Ragnarok uses Jackal Strike (free action, daily):
            Attacks Soldier with 17 vs. 29 AC (1d20+13; rolled 4).
            Misses: Not expended.
      Conditions:
        Combat Advantage (until start of Ragnarok's next turn).
      Soldier Basic Attack (standard action, at_will):
        Attacks Ragnarok with 25 vs. 29 AC (1d20+22; rolled 3).
        Misses.
    Ragnarok's turn:
      HP: 60/94; Temp HP: 0; Surges: 14; Surge Value: 27
      AC: 29; Action Points: 0
      Start of turn: Opponent's Combat Advantage expires.
      Conditions:
        Rain of Steel (stance).
        +1 defense bonus (until end of this turn).
      Crushing Surge (standard action, at_will):
        Attacks Soldier with 23 vs. 29 AC (1d20+13; rolled 10).
        Misses.
        Ragnarok gains 5 temp hp (had 0; applied 5).
      Shift (move action, at_will):
        Ragnarok gains +1 defense bonus (until end of next turn).
      End of turn: +1 defense bonus expires.
    
  Round 6:
    Soldier's turn:
      HP: 63/131 (bloodied); Temp HP: 0; Surges: 2; Surge Value: 32
      AC: 29; Action Points: 0
      Start of turn:
        Rain of Steel:
          Soldier takes 4 damage (1d10[brutal 2]; rolled 4).
          Soldier has 59 hp remaining (63 hp - 4 damage).
      Soldier Basic Attack (standard action, at_will):
        Attacks Ragnarok with 24 vs. 29 AC (1d20+20; rolled 4).
        Misses.
    Ragnarok's turn:
      HP: 60/94; Temp HP: 5; Surges: 14; Surge Value: 27
      AC: 29; Action Points: 0
      Conditions:
        Rain of Steel (stance).
        +1 defense bonus (until end of this turn).
      Shift (move action, at_will):
        Ragnarok gains +1 defense bonus (until end of next turn).
      Crushing Blow (standard action, encounter):
        Attacks Soldier with 30 vs. 29 AC (1d20+13; rolled 17).
        Hits: 22 damage (2d10[brutal 2]+15; rolled 4, 2, 3).
        Soldier has 37 hp remaining (59 hp - 22 damage).
        Ragnarok gains 0 temp hp (had 5; applied 5).
        Crushing Blow has been expended.
      End of turn: +1 defense bonus expires.
    
  Round 7:
    Soldier's turn:
      HP: 37/131 (bloodied); Temp HP: 0; Surges: 2; Surge Value: 32
      AC: 29; Action Points: 0
      Start of turn:
        Rain of Steel:
          Soldier takes 9 damage (1d10[brutal 2]; rolled 9).
          Soldier has 28 hp remaining (37 hp - 9 damage).
      Soldier Basic Attack (standard action, at_will):
        Attacks Ragnarok with 37 vs. 29 AC (1d20+20; rolled 17).
        Hits: 16 damage (2d8+6; rolled 2, 8).
        Ragnarok deflects 5 damage; 11 gets through (5 temp hp - 16 damage).
        Ragnarok has 49 hp remaining (60 hp - 11 damage).
    Ragnarok's turn:
      HP: 49/94; Temp HP: 0; Surges: 14; Surge Value: 27
      AC: 29; Action Points: 0
      Conditions:
        Rain of Steel (stance).
        +1 defense bonus (until end of this turn).
      Brash Strike (standard action, at_will):
        Attacks Soldier with 16 vs. 29 AC (1d20+15; rolled 1).
        Misses.
        Soldier gains Combat Advantage (until start of Ragnarok's next turn).
      Shift (move action, at_will):
        Ragnarok gains +1 defense bonus (until end of next turn).
      End of turn: +1 defense bonus expires.
    
  Round 8:
    Soldier's turn:
      HP: 28/131 (bloodied); Temp HP: 0; Surges: 2; Surge Value: 32
      AC: 29; Action Points: 0
      Start of turn:
        Rain of Steel:
          Soldier takes 6 damage (1d10[brutal 2]; rolled 6).
          Soldier has 22 hp remaining (28 hp - 6 damage).
      Conditions:
        Combat Advantage (until start of Ragnarok's next turn).
      Soldier Basic Attack (standard action, at_will):
        Attacks Ragnarok with 32 vs. 29 AC (1d20+22; rolled 10).
        Hits: 15 damage (2d8+6; rolled 7, 2).
        Ragnarok has 34 hp remaining (49 hp - 15 damage).
        Ragnarok has been bloodied.
    Ragnarok's turn:
      HP: 34/94 (bloodied); Temp HP: 0; Surges: 14; Surge Value: 27
      AC: 29; Action Points: 0
      Start of turn: Opponent's Combat Advantage expires.
      Conditions:
        Rain of Steel (stance).
        +1 defense bonus (until end of this turn).
      Brash Strike (standard action, at_will):
        Attacks Soldier with 17 vs. 29 AC (1d20+15; rolled 2).
        Misses.
        Soldier gains Combat Advantage (until start of Ragnarok's next turn).
      Shift (move action, at_will):
        Ragnarok gains +1 defense bonus (until end of next turn).
      Second Wind (minor action, encounter):
        Ragnarok gains +1 defense bonus (until end of next turn).
        Ragnarok spends a healing surge (13 remaining).
        Ragnarok heals 27 hp (34 hp -> 61 hp; 0 hp wasted).
        Ragnarok gains +2 defense bonus (until start of next turn).
        Second Wind has been expended.
      End of turn: +1 defense bonus expires.
    
  Round 9:
    Soldier's turn:
      HP: 22/131 (bloodied); Temp HP: 0; Surges: 2; Surge Value: 32
      AC: 29; Action Points: 0
      Start of turn:
        Rain of Steel:
          Soldier takes 4 damage (1d10[brutal 2]; rolled 4).
          Soldier has 18 hp remaining (22 hp - 4 damage).
      Conditions:
        Combat Advantage (until start of Ragnarok's next turn).
      Soldier Basic Attack (standard action, at_will):
        Attacks Ragnarok with 38 vs. 32 AC (1d20+22; rolled 16).
        Hits: 16 damage (2d8+6; rolled 3, 7).
        Ragnarok has 45 hp remaining (61 hp - 16 damage).
        Ragnarok has been bloodied.
    Ragnarok's turn:
      HP: 45/94 (bloodied); Temp HP: 0; Surges: 13; Surge Value: 27
      AC: 32; Action Points: 0
      Start of turn:
        Opponent's Combat Advantage expires.
        +2 defense bonus expires.
      Conditions:
        Rain of Steel (stance).
        +1 defense bonus (until end of this turn).
        +1 defense bonus (until end of this turn).
      Brash Strike (standard action, at_will):
        Attacks Soldier with 27 vs. 29 AC (1d20+15; rolled 12).
        Misses.
        Soldier gains Combat Advantage (until start of Ragnarok's next turn).
      Shift (move action, at_will):
        Ragnarok gains +1 defense bonus (until end of next turn).
      Boundless Endurance (minor action, daily):
        Ragnarok gains regen 7 hp when bloodied (stance).
        Rain of Steel expires.
        Boundless Endurance has been expended.
      End of turn:
        +1 defense bonus expires.
        +1 defense bonus expires.
    
  Round 10:
    Soldier's turn:
      HP: 18/131 (bloodied); Temp HP: 0; Surges: 2; Surge Value: 32
      AC: 29; Action Points: 0
      Conditions:
        Combat Advantage (until start of Ragnarok's next turn).
      Soldier Basic Attack (standard action, at_will):
        Attacks Ragnarok with 40 vs. 29 AC (1d20+22; rolled 18).
        Hits: 20 damage (2d8+6; rolled 6, 8).
        Ragnarok has 25 hp remaining (45 hp - 20 damage).
    Ragnarok's turn:
      HP: 25/94 (bloodied); Temp HP: 0; Surges: 13; Surge Value: 27
      AC: 29; Action Points: 0
      Start of turn:
        Opponent's Combat Advantage expires.
        Ragnarok heals 7 hp (25 hp -> 32 hp; 0 hp wasted).
      Conditions:
        +1 defense bonus (until end of this turn).
        regen 7 hp when bloodied (stance).
      Brash Strike (standard action, at_will):
        Attacks Soldier with 19 vs. 29 AC (1d20+15; rolled 4).
        Misses.
        Soldier gains Combat Advantage (until start of Ragnarok's next turn).
      Shift (move action, at_will):
        Ragnarok gains +1 defense bonus (until end of next turn).
      End of turn: +1 defense bonus expires.
    
  Round 11:
    Soldier's turn:
      HP: 18/131 (bloodied); Temp HP: 0; Surges: 2; Surge Value: 32
      AC: 29; Action Points: 0
      Conditions:
        Combat Advantage (until start of Ragnarok's next turn).
      Soldier Basic Attack (standard action, at_will):
        Attacks Ragnarok with 30 vs. 29 AC (1d20+22; rolled 8).
        Hits: 15 damage (2d8+6; rolled 2, 7).
        Ragnarok has 17 hp remaining (32 hp - 15 damage).
    Ragnarok's turn:
      HP: 17/94 (bloodied); Temp HP: 0; Surges: 13; Surge Value: 27
      AC: 29; Action Points: 0
      Start of turn:
        Opponent's Combat Advantage expires.
        Ragnarok heals 7 hp (17 hp -> 24 hp; 0 hp wasted).
      Conditions:
        regen 7 hp when bloodied (stance).
        +1 defense bonus (until end of this turn).
      Brash Strike (standard action, at_will):
        Attacks Soldier with 21 vs. 29 AC (1d20+15; rolled 6).
        Misses.
        Soldier gains Combat Advantage (until start of Ragnarok's next turn).
      Shift (move action, at_will):
        Ragnarok gains +1 defense bonus (until end of next turn).
      End of turn: +1 defense bonus expires.
    
  Round 12:
    Soldier's turn:
      HP: 18/131 (bloodied); Temp HP: 0; Surges: 2; Surge Value: 32
      AC: 29; Action Points: 0
      Conditions:
        Combat Advantage (until start of Ragnarok's next turn).
      Soldier Basic Attack (standard action, at_will):
        Attacks Ragnarok with 25 vs. 29 AC (1d20+22; rolled 3).
        Misses.
    Ragnarok's turn:
      HP: 24/94 (bloodied); Temp HP: 0; Surges: 13; Surge Value: 27
      AC: 29; Action Points: 0
      Start of turn:
        Opponent's Combat Advantage expires.
        Ragnarok heals 7 hp (24 hp -> 31 hp; 0 hp wasted).
      Conditions:
        regen 7 hp when bloodied (stance).
        +1 defense bonus (until end of this turn).
      Brash Strike (standard action, at_will):
        Attacks Soldier with 35 vs. 29 AC (1d20+15; rolled 20).
        Crits: 43 damage (1d10[brutal 2, max]+15 + 2d12; rolled max + 10, 8).
        Soldier has -25 hp remaining (18 hp - 43 damage).
        Ragnarok gains 5 temp hp (had 0; applied 5).
        Soldier gains Combat Advantage (until start of Ragnarok's next turn).
      End of turn: +1 defense bonus expires.
    Soldier has died!
    
  Heroes win!
  Ragnarok takes a short rest.
    Ragnarok has 31 hp; wants at least 81 hp (maximum is 94 hp).
      Ragnarok spends a healing surge (12 remaining).
      Ragnarok heals 27 hp (31 hp -> 58 hp; 0 hp wasted).
      Ragnarok spends a healing surge (11 remaining).
      Ragnarok heals 27 hp (58 hp -> 85 hp; 0 hp wasted).
    Temporary hit points expire.
    Powers recharge:
      Distracting Spate recharges.
      Crushing Blow recharges.
      Unbreakable recharges.
      Griffons Wrath recharges.
      Spend Action Point recharges.
      Second Wind recharges.
      Strikebacks Power recharges.
    Conditions expire:
      Regen 7 hp when bloodied expires.
  
FIGHT #2: Level 10 Ragnarok VS. Level 10 Soldier
  Roll initiative!
    Ragnarok rolls 24 initiative (1d20+10; rolled 14).
    Soldier rolls 31 initiative (1d20+11; rolled 20).
    Initiative order: 
      Soldier
      Ragnarok
  
  Round 1:
    Soldier's turn:
      HP: 106/106; Temp HP: 0; Surges: 1; Surge Value: 26
      AC: 26; Action Points: 0
      Soldier Encounter Attack (standard action, encounter):
        Attacks Ragnarok with 37 vs. 28 AC (1d20+17; rolled 20).
        Crits: 37 damage (4d8[max]+5; rolled max).
        Ragnarok reacts with Unbreakable (immediate reaction, encounter):
          Damage is reduced to 27 hp (37 hp - 10 hp).
          Unbreakable has been expended.
        Ragnarok has 58 hp remaining (85 hp - 27 damage).
        Soldier Encounter Attack has been expended.
    Ragnarok's turn:
      HP: 58/94; Temp HP: 0; Surges: 11; Surge Value: 27
      AC: 28; Action Points: 0
      Crushing Blow (standard action, encounter):
        Attacks Soldier with 26 vs. 26 AC (1d20+13; rolled 13).
        Hits: 26 damage (2d10[brutal 2]+15; rolled 4, 1, 7).
        Soldier has 80 hp remaining (106 hp - 26 damage).
        Ragnarok gains 5 temp hp (had 0; applied 5).
        Crushing Blow has been expended.
      Shift (move action, at_will):
        Ragnarok gains +1 defense bonus (until end of next turn).
    
  Round 2:
    Soldier's turn:
      HP: 80/106; Temp HP: 0; Surges: 1; Surge Value: 26
      AC: 26; Action Points: 0
      Soldier Basic Attack (standard action, at_will):
        Attacks Ragnarok with 25 vs. 29 AC (1d20+17; rolled 8).
        Misses.
    Ragnarok's turn:
      HP: 58/94; Temp HP: 5; Surges: 11; Surge Value: 27
      AC: 29; Action Points: 0
      Conditions:
        +1 defense bonus (until end of this turn).
      Griffons Wrath (standard action, encounter):
        Attacks Soldier with 23 vs. 26 AC (1d20+13; rolled 10).
        Misses.
        Griffons Wrath has been expended.
      Shift (move action, at_will):
        Ragnarok gains +1 defense bonus (until end of next turn).
      End of turn: +1 defense bonus expires.
    
  Round 3:
    Soldier's turn:
      HP: 80/106; Temp HP: 0; Surges: 1; Surge Value: 26
      AC: 26; Action Points: 0
      Soldier Basic Attack (standard action, at_will):
        Attacks Ragnarok with 33 vs. 29 AC (1d20+17; rolled 16).
        Hits: 11 damage (2d6+5; rolled 1, 5).
        Ragnarok deflects 5 damage; 6 gets through (5 temp hp - 11 damage).
        Ragnarok has 52 hp remaining (58 hp - 6 damage).
        Ragnarok reacts with Strikebacks Power (immediate reaction, encounter):
          Attacks Soldier with 31 vs. 26 AC (1d20+13; rolled 18).
          Hits: 16 damage (1d10[brutal 2]+10; rolled 6).
          Soldier has 64 hp remaining (80 hp - 16 damage).
          Ragnarok gains 5 temp hp (had 0; applied 5).
          Strikebacks Power has been expended.
    Ragnarok's turn:
      HP: 52/94; Temp HP: 5; Surges: 11; Surge Value: 27
      AC: 29; Action Points: 0
      Conditions:
        +1 defense bonus (until end of this turn).
      Distracting Spate (standard action, encounter):
        Attacks Soldier with 33 vs. 26 AC (1d20+13; rolled 20).
        Crits: 49 damage (2d10[brutal 2, max]+10 + 2d12; rolled max + 10, 9).
        Soldier has 15 hp remaining (64 hp - 49 damage).
        Soldier has been bloodied.
        Ragnarok uses Jackal Strike (free action, daily):
          Attacks Soldier with 16 vs. 26 AC (1d20+13; rolled 3).
          Misses: Not expended.
        Ragnarok gains 0 temp hp (had 5; applied 5).
        Ragnarok gains Combat Advantage (until end of next turn).
        Distracting Spate has been expended.
      Shift (move action, at_will):
        Ragnarok gains +1 defense bonus (until end of next turn).
      End of turn: +1 defense bonus expires.
    
  Round 4:
    Soldier's turn:
      HP: 15/106 (bloodied); Temp HP: 0; Surges: 1; Surge Value: 26
      AC: 26; Action Points: 0
      Soldier Basic Attack (standard action, at_will):
        Attacks Ragnarok with 35 vs. 29 AC (1d20+17; rolled 18).
        Hits: 11 damage (2d6+5; rolled 4, 2).
        Ragnarok deflects 5 damage; 6 gets through (5 temp hp - 11 damage).
        Ragnarok has 46 hp remaining (52 hp - 6 damage).
        Ragnarok has been bloodied.
    Ragnarok's turn:
      HP: 46/94 (bloodied); Temp HP: 0; Surges: 11; Surge Value: 27
      AC: 29; Action Points: 0
      Conditions:
        Combat Advantage (until end of this turn).
        +1 defense bonus (until end of this turn).
      Second Wind (minor action, encounter):
        Ragnarok gains +1 defense bonus (until end of next turn).
        Ragnarok spends a healing surge (10 remaining).
        Ragnarok heals 27 hp (46 hp -> 73 hp; 0 hp wasted).
        Ragnarok gains +2 defense bonus (until start of next turn).
        Second Wind has been expended.
      Brash Strike (standard action, at_will):
        Attacks Soldier with 32 vs. 26 AC (1d20+17; rolled 15).
        Hits: 25 damage (1d10[brutal 2]+15; rolled 10).
        Soldier has -10 hp remaining (15 hp - 25 damage).
        Ragnarok gains 5 temp hp (had 0; applied 5).
        Soldier gains Combat Advantage (until start of Ragnarok's next turn).
      End of turn:
        Combat Advantage expires.
        +1 defense bonus expires.
    Soldier has died!
    
  Heroes win!
  Ragnarok takes a short rest.
    Ragnarok has 73 hp; wants at least 81 hp (maximum is 94 hp).
      Ragnarok spends a healing surge (9 remaining).
      Ragnarok heals 27 hp (73 hp -> 94 hp; 6 hp wasted).
    Temporary hit points expire.
    Powers recharge:
      Distracting Spate recharges.
      Crushing Blow recharges.
      Unbreakable recharges.
      Griffons Wrath recharges.
      Second Wind recharges.
      Strikebacks Power recharges.
    Conditions expire:
      +1 defense bonus expires.
      +2 defense bonus expires.
    Milestone:
      Ragnarok gains an action point.
      Meliorating Layered Plate Armor +2: enhancement increases to +3.
  
FIGHT #3: Level 10 Ragnarok VS. Level 12 Soldier
  Roll initiative!
    Ragnarok rolls 15 initiative (1d20+10; rolled 5).
    Soldier rolls 26 initiative (1d20+12; rolled 14).
    Initiative order: 
      Soldier
      Ragnarok
  
  Round 1:
    Soldier's turn:
      HP: 123/123; Temp HP: 0; Surges: 2; Surge Value: 30
      AC: 28; Action Points: 0
      Soldier Basic Attack (standard action, at_will):
        Attacks Ragnarok with 33 vs. 29 AC (1d20+19; rolled 14).
        Hits: 17 damage (2d6+5; rolled 6, 6).
        Ragnarok reacts with Unbreakable (immediate reaction, encounter):
          Damage is reduced to 7 hp (17 hp - 10 hp).
          Unbreakable has been expended.
        Ragnarok has 87 hp remaining (94 hp - 7 damage).
    Ragnarok's turn:
      HP: 87/94; Temp HP: 0; Surges: 9; Surge Value: 27
      AC: 29; Action Points: 1
      Distracting Spate (standard action, encounter):
        Attacks Soldier with 27 vs. 28 AC (1d20+13; rolled 14).
        Misses.
        Distracting Spate has been expended.
      Spend Action Point (free action, encounter):
        Ragnarok spends an action point (0 remaining).
        Ragnarok gains a standard action.
        Spend Action Point has been expended.
      Brash Strike (standard action, at_will):
        Attacks Soldier with 26 vs. 28 AC (1d20+15; rolled 11).
        Misses.
        Soldier gains Combat Advantage (until start of Ragnarok's next turn).
      Shift (move action, at_will):
        Ragnarok gains +1 defense bonus (until end of next turn).
    
  Round 2:
    Soldier's turn:
      HP: 123/123; Temp HP: 0; Surges: 2; Surge Value: 30
      AC: 28; Action Points: 0
      Conditions:
        Combat Advantage (until start of Ragnarok's next turn).
      Soldier Encounter Attack (standard action, encounter):
        Attacks Ragnarok with 35 vs. 30 AC (1d20+21; rolled 14).
        Hits: 28 damage (4d8+5; rolled 7, 5, 4, 7).
        Ragnarok has 59 hp remaining (87 hp - 28 damage).
        Ragnarok reacts with Strikebacks Power (immediate reaction, encounter):
          Attacks Soldier with 19 vs. 28 AC (1d20+13; rolled 6).
          Misses.
          Strikebacks Power has been expended.
        Soldier Encounter Attack has been expended.
    Ragnarok's turn:
      HP: 59/94; Temp HP: 0; Surges: 9; Surge Value: 27
      AC: 30; Action Points: 0
      Start of turn: Opponent's Combat Advantage expires.
      Conditions:
        +1 defense bonus (until end of this turn).
      Brash Strike (standard action, at_will):
        Attacks Soldier with 22 vs. 28 AC (1d20+15; rolled 7).
        Misses.
        Soldier gains Combat Advantage (until start of Ragnarok's next turn).
      Shift (move action, at_will):
        Ragnarok gains +1 defense bonus (until end of next turn).
      End of turn: +1 defense bonus expires.
    
  Round 3:
    Soldier's turn:
      HP: 123/123; Temp HP: 0; Surges: 2; Surge Value: 30
      AC: 28; Action Points: 0
      Conditions:
        Combat Advantage (until start of Ragnarok's next turn).
      Soldier Basic Attack (standard action, at_will):
        Attacks Ragnarok with 28 vs. 30 AC (1d20+21; rolled 7).
        Misses.
    Ragnarok's turn:
      HP: 59/94; Temp HP: 0; Surges: 9; Surge Value: 27
      AC: 30; Action Points: 0
      Start of turn: Opponent's Combat Advantage expires.
      Conditions:
        +1 defense bonus (until end of this turn).
      Crushing Blow (standard action, encounter):
        Attacks Soldier with 24 vs. 28 AC (1d20+13; rolled 11).
        Misses.
        Crushing Blow has been expended.
      Shift (move action, at_will):
        Ragnarok gains +1 defense bonus (until end of next turn).
      End of turn: +1 defense bonus expires.
    
  Round 4:
    Soldier's turn:
      HP: 123/123; Temp HP: 0; Surges: 2; Surge Value: 30
      AC: 28; Action Points: 0
      Soldier Basic Attack (standard action, at_will):
        Attacks Ragnarok with 26 vs. 30 AC (1d20+19; rolled 7).
        Misses.
    Ragnarok's turn:
      HP: 59/94; Temp HP: 0; Surges: 9; Surge Value: 27
      AC: 30; Action Points: 0
      Conditions:
        +1 defense bonus (until end of this turn).
      Griffons Wrath (standard action, encounter):
        Attacks Soldier with 20 vs. 28 AC (1d20+13; rolled 7).
        Misses.
        Griffons Wrath has been expended.
      Shift (move action, at_will):
        Ragnarok gains +1 defense bonus (until end of next turn).
      End of turn: +1 defense bonus expires.
    
  Round 5:
    Soldier's turn:
      HP: 123/123; Temp HP: 0; Surges: 2; Surge Value: 30
      AC: 28; Action Points: 0
      Soldier Basic Attack (standard action, at_will):
        Attacks Ragnarok with 39 vs. 30 AC (1d20+19; rolled 20).
        Crits: 17 damage (2d6[max]+5; rolled max).
        Ragnarok has 42 hp remaining (59 hp - 17 damage).
        Ragnarok has been bloodied.
    Ragnarok's turn:
      HP: 42/94 (bloodied); Temp HP: 0; Surges: 9; Surge Value: 27
      AC: 30; Action Points: 0
      Conditions:
        +1 defense bonus (until end of this turn).
      Second Wind (minor action, encounter):
        Ragnarok gains +1 defense bonus (until end of next turn).
        Ragnarok spends a healing surge (8 remaining).
        Ragnarok heals 27 hp (42 hp -> 69 hp; 0 hp wasted).
        Ragnarok gains +2 defense bonus (until start of next turn).
        Second Wind has been expended.
      Brash Strike (standard action, at_will):
        Attacks Soldier with 17 vs. 28 AC (1d20+15; rolled 2).
        Misses.
        Soldier gains Combat Advantage (until start of Ragnarok's next turn).
      Shift (move action, at_will):
        Ragnarok gains +1 defense bonus (until end of next turn).
      End of turn: +1 defense bonus expires.
    
  Round 6:
    Soldier's turn:
      HP: 123/123; Temp HP: 0; Surges: 2; Surge Value: 30
      AC: 28; Action Points: 0
      Conditions:
        Combat Advantage (until start of Ragnarok's next turn).
      Soldier Basic Attack (standard action, at_will):
        Attacks Ragnarok with 25 vs. 33 AC (1d20+21; rolled 4).
        Misses.
    Ragnarok's turn:
      HP: 69/94; Temp HP: 0; Surges: 8; Surge Value: 27
      AC: 33; Action Points: 0
      Start of turn:
        Opponent's Combat Advantage expires.
        +2 defense bonus expires.
      Conditions:
        +1 defense bonus (until end of this turn).
        +1 defense bonus (until end of this turn).
      Brash Strike (standard action, at_will):
        Attacks Soldier with 29 vs. 28 AC (1d20+15; rolled 14).
        Hits: 23 damage (1d10[brutal 2]+15; rolled 8).
        Soldier has 100 hp remaining (123 hp - 23 damage).
        Ragnarok gains 5 temp hp (had 0; applied 5).
        Soldier gains Combat Advantage (until start of Ragnarok's next turn).
      Shift (move action, at_will):
        Ragnarok gains +1 defense bonus (until end of next turn).
      End of turn:
        +1 defense bonus expires.
        +1 defense bonus expires.
    
  Round 7:
    Soldier's turn:
      HP: 100/123; Temp HP: 0; Surges: 2; Surge Value: 30
      AC: 28; Action Points: 0
      Conditions:
        Combat Advantage (until start of Ragnarok's next turn).
      Soldier Basic Attack (standard action, at_will):
        Attacks Ragnarok with 23 vs. 30 AC (1d20+21; rolled 2).
        Misses.
    Ragnarok's turn:
      HP: 69/94; Temp HP: 5; Surges: 8; Surge Value: 27
      AC: 30; Action Points: 0
      Start of turn: Opponent's Combat Advantage expires.
      Conditions:
        +1 defense bonus (until end of this turn).
      Shift (move action, at_will):
        Ragnarok gains +1 defense bonus (until end of next turn).
      Brash Strike (standard action, at_will):
        Attacks Soldier with 21 vs. 28 AC (1d20+15; rolled 6).
        Misses.
        Soldier gains Combat Advantage (until start of Ragnarok's next turn).
      End of turn: +1 defense bonus expires.
    
  Round 8:
    Soldier's turn:
      HP: 100/123; Temp HP: 0; Surges: 2; Surge Value: 30
      AC: 28; Action Points: 0
      Conditions:
        Combat Advantage (until start of Ragnarok's next turn).
      Soldier Basic Attack (standard action, at_will):
        Attacks Ragnarok with 23 vs. 30 AC (1d20+21; rolled 2).
        Misses.
    Ragnarok's turn:
      HP: 69/94; Temp HP: 5; Surges: 8; Surge Value: 27
      AC: 30; Action Points: 0
      Start of turn: Opponent's Combat Advantage expires.
      Conditions:
        +1 defense bonus (until end of this turn).
      Brash Strike (standard action, at_will):
        Attacks Soldier with 25 vs. 28 AC (1d20+15; rolled 10).
        Misses.
        Soldier gains Combat Advantage (until start of Ragnarok's next turn).
      Shift (move action, at_will):
        Ragnarok gains +1 defense bonus (until end of next turn).
      End of turn: +1 defense bonus expires.
    
  Round 9:
    Soldier's turn:
      HP: 100/123; Temp HP: 0; Surges: 2; Surge Value: 30
      AC: 28; Action Points: 0
      Conditions:
        Combat Advantage (until start of Ragnarok's next turn).
      Soldier Basic Attack (standard action, at_will):
        Attacks Ragnarok with 26 vs. 30 AC (1d20+21; rolled 5).
        Misses.
    Ragnarok's turn:
      HP: 69/94; Temp HP: 5; Surges: 8; Surge Value: 27
      AC: 30; Action Points: 0
      Start of turn: Opponent's Combat Advantage expires.
      Conditions:
        +1 defense bonus (until end of this turn).
      Brash Strike (standard action, at_will):
        Attacks Soldier with 28 vs. 28 AC (1d20+15; rolled 13).
        Hits: 19 damage (1d10[brutal 2]+15; rolled 4).
        Soldier has 81 hp remaining (100 hp - 19 damage).
        Ragnarok gains 0 temp hp (had 5; applied 5).
        Soldier gains Combat Advantage (until start of Ragnarok's next turn).
      Shift (move action, at_will):
        Ragnarok gains +1 defense bonus (until end of next turn).
      End of turn: +1 defense bonus expires.
    
  Round 10:
    Soldier's turn:
      HP: 81/123; Temp HP: 0; Surges: 2; Surge Value: 30
      AC: 28; Action Points: 0
      Conditions:
        Combat Advantage (until start of Ragnarok's next turn).
      Soldier Basic Attack (standard action, at_will):
        Attacks Ragnarok with 39 vs. 30 AC (1d20+21; rolled 18).
        Hits: 13 damage (2d6+5; rolled 3, 5).
        Ragnarok deflects 5 damage; 8 gets through (5 temp hp - 13 damage).
        Ragnarok has 61 hp remaining (69 hp - 8 damage).
    Ragnarok's turn:
      HP: 61/94; Temp HP: 0; Surges: 8; Surge Value: 27
      AC: 30; Action Points: 0
      Start of turn: Opponent's Combat Advantage expires.
      Conditions:
        +1 defense bonus (until end of this turn).
      Shift (move action, at_will):
        Ragnarok gains +1 defense bonus (until end of next turn).
      Brash Strike (standard action, at_will):
        Attacks Soldier with 22 vs. 28 AC (1d20+15; rolled 7).
        Misses.
        Soldier gains Combat Advantage (until start of Ragnarok's next turn).
      End of turn: +1 defense bonus expires.
    
  Round 11:
    Soldier's turn:
      HP: 81/123; Temp HP: 0; Surges: 2; Surge Value: 30
      AC: 28; Action Points: 0
      Conditions:
        Combat Advantage (until start of Ragnarok's next turn).
      Soldier Basic Attack (standard action, at_will):
        Attacks Ragnarok with 30 vs. 30 AC (1d20+21; rolled 9).
        Hits: 15 damage (2d6+5; rolled 5, 5).
        Ragnarok has 46 hp remaining (61 hp - 15 damage).
        Ragnarok has been bloodied.
    Ragnarok's turn:
      HP: 46/94 (bloodied); Temp HP: 0; Surges: 8; Surge Value: 27
      AC: 30; Action Points: 0
      Start of turn: Opponent's Combat Advantage expires.
      Conditions:
        +1 defense bonus (until end of this turn).
      Shift (move action, at_will):
        Ragnarok gains +1 defense bonus (until end of next turn).
      Brash Strike (standard action, at_will):
        Attacks Soldier with 18 vs. 28 AC (1d20+15; rolled 3).
        Misses.
        Soldier gains Combat Advantage (until start of Ragnarok's next turn).
      End of turn: +1 defense bonus expires.
    
  Round 12:
    Soldier's turn:
      HP: 81/123; Temp HP: 0; Surges: 2; Surge Value: 30
      AC: 28; Action Points: 0
      Conditions:
        Combat Advantage (until start of Ragnarok's next turn).
      Soldier Basic Attack (standard action, at_will):
        Attacks Ragnarok with 28 vs. 30 AC (1d20+21; rolled 7).
        Misses.
    Ragnarok's turn:
      HP: 46/94 (bloodied); Temp HP: 0; Surges: 8; Surge Value: 27
      AC: 30; Action Points: 0
      Start of turn: Opponent's Combat Advantage expires.
      Conditions:
        +1 defense bonus (until end of this turn).
      Brash Strike (standard action, at_will):
        Attacks Soldier with 16 vs. 28 AC (1d20+15; rolled 1).
        Misses.
        Soldier gains Combat Advantage (until start of Ragnarok's next turn).
      Shift (move action, at_will):
        Ragnarok gains +1 defense bonus (until end of next turn).
      End of turn: +1 defense bonus expires.
    
  Round 13:
    Soldier's turn:
      HP: 81/123; Temp HP: 0; Surges: 2; Surge Value: 30
      AC: 28; Action Points: 0
      Conditions:
        Combat Advantage (until start of Ragnarok's next turn).
      Soldier Basic Attack (standard action, at_will):
        Attacks Ragnarok with 41 vs. 30 AC (1d20+21; rolled 20).
        Crits: 17 damage (2d6[max]+5; rolled max).
        Ragnarok has 29 hp remaining (46 hp - 17 damage).
    Ragnarok's turn:
      HP: 29/94 (bloodied); Temp HP: 0; Surges: 8; Surge Value: 27
      AC: 30; Action Points: 0
      Start of turn: Opponent's Combat Advantage expires.
      Conditions:
        +1 defense bonus (until end of this turn).
      Brash Strike (standard action, at_will):
        Attacks Soldier with 25 vs. 28 AC (1d20+15; rolled 10).
        Misses.
        Soldier gains Combat Advantage (until start of Ragnarok's next turn).
      Shift (move action, at_will):
        Ragnarok gains +1 defense bonus (until end of next turn).
      End of turn: +1 defense bonus expires.
    
  Round 14:
    Soldier's turn:
      HP: 81/123; Temp HP: 0; Surges: 2; Surge Value: 30
      AC: 28; Action Points: 0
      Conditions:
        Combat Advantage (until start of Ragnarok's next turn).
      Soldier Basic Attack (standard action, at_will):
        Attacks Ragnarok with 32 vs. 30 AC (1d20+21; rolled 11).
        Hits: 9 damage (2d6+5; rolled 3, 1).
        Ragnarok has 20 hp remaining (29 hp - 9 damage).
    Ragnarok's turn:
      HP: 20/94 (bloodied); Temp HP: 0; Surges: 8; Surge Value: 27
      AC: 30; Action Points: 0
      Start of turn: Opponent's Combat Advantage expires.
      Conditions:
        +1 defense bonus (until end of this turn).
      Brash Strike (standard action, at_will):
        Attacks Soldier with 32 vs. 28 AC (1d20+15; rolled 17).
        Hits: 21 damage (1d10[brutal 2]+15; rolled 6).
        Soldier has 60 hp remaining (81 hp - 21 damage).
        Soldier has been bloodied.
        Ragnarok uses Jackal Strike (free action, daily):
          Attacks Soldier with 25 vs. 28 AC (1d20+13; rolled 12).
          Misses: Not expended.
        Ragnarok gains 5 temp hp (had 0; applied 5).
        Soldier gains Combat Advantage (until start of Ragnarok's next turn).
      Defensive Resurgence (minor action, daily):
        Ragnarok spends a healing surge (7 remaining).
        Ragnarok heals 27 hp (20 hp -> 47 hp; 0 hp wasted).
        Ragnarok gains +1 defense bonus (until start of next turn).
        Defensive Resurgence has been expended.
      Shift (move action, at_will):
        Ragnarok gains +1 defense bonus (until end of next turn).
      End of turn: +1 defense bonus expires.
    
  Round 15:
    Soldier's turn:
      HP: 60/123 (bloodied); Temp HP: 0; Surges: 2; Surge Value: 30
      AC: 28; Action Points: 0
      Conditions:
        Combat Advantage (until start of Ragnarok's next turn).
      Soldier Basic Attack (standard action, at_will):
        Attacks Ragnarok with 28 vs. 31 AC (1d20+21; rolled 7).
        Misses.
    Ragnarok's turn:
      HP: 47/94 (bloodied); Temp HP: 5; Surges: 7; Surge Value: 27
      AC: 31; Action Points: 0
      Start of turn:
        Opponent's Combat Advantage expires.
        +1 defense bonus expires.
      Conditions:
        +1 defense bonus (until end of this turn).
      Shift (move action, at_will):
        Ragnarok gains +1 defense bonus (until end of next turn).
      Brash Strike (standard action, at_will):
        Attacks Soldier with 29 vs. 28 AC (1d20+15; rolled 14).
        Hits: 23 damage (1d10[brutal 2]+15; rolled 8).
        Soldier has 37 hp remaining (60 hp - 23 damage).
        Ragnarok gains 0 temp hp (had 5; applied 5).
        Soldier gains Combat Advantage (until start of Ragnarok's next turn).
      End of turn: +1 defense bonus expires.
    
  Round 16:
    Soldier's turn:
      HP: 37/123 (bloodied); Temp HP: 0; Surges: 2; Surge Value: 30
      AC: 28; Action Points: 0
      Conditions:
        Combat Advantage (until start of Ragnarok's next turn).
      Soldier Basic Attack (standard action, at_will):
        Attacks Ragnarok with 31 vs. 30 AC (1d20+21; rolled 10).
        Hits: 13 damage (2d6+5; rolled 5, 3).
        Ragnarok deflects 5 damage; 8 gets through (5 temp hp - 13 damage).
        Ragnarok has 39 hp remaining (47 hp - 8 damage).
    Ragnarok's turn:
      HP: 39/94 (bloodied); Temp HP: 0; Surges: 7; Surge Value: 27
      AC: 30; Action Points: 0
      Start of turn: Opponent's Combat Advantage expires.
      Conditions:
        +1 defense bonus (until end of this turn).
      Brash Strike (standard action, at_will):
        Attacks Soldier with 33 vs. 28 AC (1d20+15; rolled 18).
        Hits: 25 damage (1d10[brutal 2]+15; rolled 10).
        Soldier has 12 hp remaining (37 hp - 25 damage).
        Ragnarok gains 5 temp hp (had 0; applied 5).
        Soldier gains Combat Advantage (until start of Ragnarok's next turn).
      Shift (move action, at_will):
        Ragnarok gains +1 defense bonus (until end of next turn).
      End of turn: +1 defense bonus expires.
    
  Round 17:
    Soldier's turn:
      HP: 12/123 (bloodied); Temp HP: 0; Surges: 2; Surge Value: 30
      AC: 28; Action Points: 0
      Conditions:
        Combat Advantage (until start of Ragnarok's next turn).
      Soldier Basic Attack (standard action, at_will):
        Attacks Ragnarok with 26 vs. 30 AC (1d20+21; rolled 5).
        Misses.
    Ragnarok's turn:
      HP: 39/94 (bloodied); Temp HP: 5; Surges: 7; Surge Value: 27
      AC: 30; Action Points: 0
      Start of turn: Opponent's Combat Advantage expires.
      Conditions:
        +1 defense bonus (until end of this turn).
      Shift (move action, at_will):
        Ragnarok gains +1 defense bonus (until end of next turn).
      Brash Strike (standard action, at_will):
        Attacks Soldier with 17 vs. 28 AC (1d20+15; rolled 2).
        Misses.
        Soldier gains Combat Advantage (until start of Ragnarok's next turn).
      End of turn: +1 defense bonus expires.
    
  Round 18:
    Soldier's turn:
      HP: 12/123 (bloodied); Temp HP: 0; Surges: 2; Surge Value: 30
      AC: 28; Action Points: 0
      Conditions:
        Combat Advantage (until start of Ragnarok's next turn).
      Soldier Basic Attack (standard action, at_will):
        Attacks Ragnarok with 30 vs. 30 AC (1d20+21; rolled 9).
        Hits: 10 damage (2d6+5; rolled 1, 4).
        Ragnarok deflects 5 damage; 5 gets through (5 temp hp - 10 damage).
        Ragnarok has 34 hp remaining (39 hp - 5 damage).
    Ragnarok's turn:
      HP: 34/94 (bloodied); Temp HP: 0; Surges: 7; Surge Value: 27
      AC: 30; Action Points: 0
      Start of turn: Opponent's Combat Advantage expires.
      Conditions:
        +1 defense bonus (until end of this turn).
      Shift (move action, at_will):
        Ragnarok gains +1 defense bonus (until end of next turn).
      Crushing Surge (standard action, at_will):
        Attacks Soldier with 16 vs. 28 AC (1d20+13; rolled 3).
        Misses.
        Ragnarok gains 5 temp hp (had 0; applied 5).
      End of turn: +1 defense bonus expires.
    
  Round 19:
    Soldier's turn:
      HP: 12/123 (bloodied); Temp HP: 0; Surges: 2; Surge Value: 30
      AC: 28; Action Points: 0
      Soldier Basic Attack (standard action, at_will):
        Attacks Ragnarok with 32 vs. 30 AC (1d20+19; rolled 13).
        Hits: 9 damage (2d6+5; rolled 2, 2).
        Ragnarok deflects 5 damage; 4 gets through (5 temp hp - 9 damage).
        Ragnarok has 30 hp remaining (34 hp - 4 damage).
    Ragnarok's turn:
      HP: 30/94 (bloodied); Temp HP: 0; Surges: 7; Surge Value: 27
      AC: 30; Action Points: 0
      Conditions:
        +1 defense bonus (until end of this turn).
      Crushing Surge (standard action, at_will):
        Attacks Soldier with 19 vs. 28 AC (1d20+13; rolled 6).
        Misses.
        Ragnarok gains 5 temp hp (had 0; applied 5).
      Shift (move action, at_will):
        Ragnarok gains +1 defense bonus (until end of next turn).
      End of turn: +1 defense bonus expires.
    
  Round 20:
    Soldier's turn:
      HP: 12/123 (bloodied); Temp HP: 0; Surges: 2; Surge Value: 30
      AC: 28; Action Points: 0
      Soldier Basic Attack (standard action, at_will):
        Attacks Ragnarok with 37 vs. 30 AC (1d20+19; rolled 18).
        Hits: 14 damage (2d6+5; rolled 3, 6).
        Ragnarok deflects 5 damage; 9 gets through (5 temp hp - 14 damage).
        Ragnarok has 21 hp remaining (30 hp - 9 damage).
    Ragnarok's turn:
      HP: 21/94 (bloodied); Temp HP: 0; Surges: 7; Surge Value: 27
      AC: 30; Action Points: 0
      Conditions:
        +1 defense bonus (until end of this turn).
      Brash Strike (standard action, at_will):
        Attacks Soldier with 27 vs. 28 AC (1d20+15; rolled 12).
        Misses.
        Soldier gains Combat Advantage (until start of Ragnarok's next turn).
      Shift (move action, at_will):
        Ragnarok gains +1 defense bonus (until end of next turn).
      End of turn: +1 defense bonus expires.
    
  Round 21:
    Soldier's turn:
      HP: 12/123 (bloodied); Temp HP: 0; Surges: 2; Surge Value: 30
      AC: 28; Action Points: 0
      Conditions:
        Combat Advantage (until start of Ragnarok's next turn).
      Soldier Basic Attack (standard action, at_will):
        Attacks Ragnarok with 22 vs. 30 AC (1d20+21; rolled 1).
        Misses.
    Ragnarok's turn:
      HP: 21/94 (bloodied); Temp HP: 0; Surges: 7; Surge Value: 27
      AC: 30; Action Points: 0
      Start of turn: Opponent's Combat Advantage expires.
      Conditions:
        +1 defense bonus (until end of this turn).
      Shift (move action, at_will):
        Ragnarok gains +1 defense bonus (until end of next turn).
      Brash Strike (standard action, at_will):
        Attacks Soldier with 25 vs. 28 AC (1d20+15; rolled 10).
        Misses.
        Soldier gains Combat Advantage (until start of Ragnarok's next turn).
      End of turn: +1 defense bonus expires.
    
  Round 22:
    Soldier's turn:
      HP: 12/123 (bloodied); Temp HP: 0; Surges: 2; Surge Value: 30
      AC: 28; Action Points: 0
      Conditions:
        Combat Advantage (until start of Ragnarok's next turn).
      Soldier Basic Attack (standard action, at_will):
        Attacks Ragnarok with 27 vs. 30 AC (1d20+21; rolled 6).
        Misses.
    Ragnarok's turn:
      HP: 21/94 (bloodied); Temp HP: 0; Surges: 7; Surge Value: 27
      AC: 30; Action Points: 0
      Start of turn: Opponent's Combat Advantage expires.
      Conditions:
        +1 defense bonus (until end of this turn).
      Crushing Surge (standard action, at_will):
        Attacks Soldier with 28 vs. 28 AC (1d20+13; rolled 15).
        Hits: 17 damage (1d10[brutal 2]+10; rolled 7).
        Soldier has -5 hp remaining (12 hp - 17 damage).
        Ragnarok gains 12 temp hp (had 0; applied 12).
      End of turn: +1 defense bonus expires.
    Soldier has died!
    
  Heroes win!
  Ragnarok takes a short rest.
    Ragnarok has 21 hp; wants at least 81 hp (maximum is 94 hp).
      Ragnarok spends a healing surge (6 remaining).
      Ragnarok heals 27 hp (21 hp -> 48 hp; 0 hp wasted).
      Ragnarok spends a healing surge (5 remaining).
      Ragnarok heals 27 hp (48 hp -> 75 hp; 0 hp wasted).
      Ragnarok spends a healing surge (4 remaining).
      Ragnarok heals 27 hp (75 hp -> 94 hp; 8 hp wasted).
    Temporary hit points expire.
    Powers recharge:
      Distracting Spate recharges.
      Crushing Blow recharges.
      Unbreakable recharges.
      Griffons Wrath recharges.
      Spend Action Point recharges.
      Second Wind recharges.
      Strikebacks Power recharges.
  
FIGHT #4: Level 10 Ragnarok VS. Level 10 Soldier
  Roll initiative!
    Ragnarok rolls 27 initiative (1d20+10; rolled 17).
    Soldier rolls 28 initiative (1d20+11; rolled 17).
    Initiative order: 
      Soldier
      Ragnarok
  
  Round 1:
    Soldier's turn:
      HP: 106/106; Temp HP: 0; Surges: 1; Surge Value: 26
      AC: 26; Action Points: 0
      Soldier Encounter Attack (standard action, encounter):
        Attacks Ragnarok with 23 vs. 29 AC (1d20+17; rolled 6).
        Misses.
        Soldier Encounter Attack has been expended.
    Ragnarok's turn:
      HP: 94/94; Temp HP: 0; Surges: 4; Surge Value: 27
      AC: 29; Action Points: 0
      Crushing Surge (standard action, at_will):
        Attacks Soldier with 14 vs. 26 AC (1d20+13; rolled 1).
        Misses.
        Ragnarok gains 5 temp hp (had 0; applied 5).
      Shift (move action, at_will):
        Ragnarok gains +1 defense bonus (until end of next turn).
    
  Round 2:
    Soldier's turn:
      HP: 106/106; Temp HP: 0; Surges: 1; Surge Value: 26
      AC: 26; Action Points: 0
      Soldier Basic Attack (standard action, at_will):
        Attacks Ragnarok with 34 vs. 30 AC (1d20+17; rolled 17).
        Hits: 15 damage (2d6+5; rolled 6, 4).
        Ragnarok reacts with Unbreakable (immediate reaction, encounter):
          Damage is reduced to 5 hp (15 hp - 10 hp).
          Unbreakable has been expended.
        Ragnarok deflects 5 damage; 0 gets through (5 temp hp - 5 damage).
        Ragnarok has 94 hp remaining (94 hp - 0 damage).
    Ragnarok's turn:
      HP: 94/94; Temp HP: 0; Surges: 4; Surge Value: 27
      AC: 30; Action Points: 0
      Conditions:
        +1 defense bonus (until end of this turn).
      Crushing Blow (standard action, encounter):
        Attacks Soldier with 24 vs. 26 AC (1d20+13; rolled 11).
        Misses.
        Crushing Blow has been expended.
      Shift (move action, at_will):
        Ragnarok gains +1 defense bonus (until end of next turn).
      End of turn: +1 defense bonus expires.
    
  Round 3:
    Soldier's turn:
      HP: 106/106; Temp HP: 0; Surges: 1; Surge Value: 26
      AC: 26; Action Points: 0
      Soldier Basic Attack (standard action, at_will):
        Attacks Ragnarok with 22 vs. 30 AC (1d20+17; rolled 5).
        Misses.
    Ragnarok's turn:
      HP: 94/94; Temp HP: 0; Surges: 4; Surge Value: 27
      AC: 30; Action Points: 0
      Conditions:
        +1 defense bonus (until end of this turn).
      Crushing Surge (standard action, at_will):
        Attacks Soldier with 29 vs. 26 AC (1d20+13; rolled 16).
        Hits: 14 damage (1d10[brutal 2]+10; rolled 1, 4).
        Soldier has 92 hp remaining (106 hp - 14 damage).
        Ragnarok gains 12 temp hp (had 0; applied 12).
      Shift (move action, at_will):
        Ragnarok gains +1 defense bonus (until end of next turn).
      End of turn: +1 defense bonus expires.
    
  Round 4:
    Soldier's turn:
      HP: 92/106; Temp HP: 0; Surges: 1; Surge Value: 26
      AC: 26; Action Points: 0
      Soldier Basic Attack (standard action, at_will):
        Attacks Ragnarok with 28 vs. 30 AC (1d20+17; rolled 11).
        Misses.
    Ragnarok's turn:
      HP: 94/94; Temp HP: 12; Surges: 4; Surge Value: 27
      AC: 30; Action Points: 0
      Conditions:
        +1 defense bonus (until end of this turn).
      Brash Strike (standard action, at_will):
        Attacks Soldier with 26 vs. 26 AC (1d20+15; rolled 11).
        Hits: 21 damage (1d10[brutal 2]+15; rolled 6).
        Soldier has 71 hp remaining (92 hp - 21 damage).
        Ragnarok gains 0 temp hp (had 12; applied 5).
        Soldier gains Combat Advantage (until start of Ragnarok's next turn).
      Shift (move action, at_will):
        Ragnarok gains +1 defense bonus (until end of next turn).
      End of turn: +1 defense bonus expires.
    
  Round 5:
    Soldier's turn:
      HP: 71/106; Temp HP: 0; Surges: 1; Surge Value: 26
      AC: 26; Action Points: 0
      Conditions:
        Combat Advantage (until start of Ragnarok's next turn).
      Soldier Basic Attack (standard action, at_will):
        Attacks Ragnarok with 39 vs. 30 AC (1d20+19; rolled 20).
        Crits: 17 damage (2d6[max]+5; rolled max).
        Ragnarok deflects 12 damage; 5 gets through (12 temp hp - 17 damage).
        Ragnarok has 89 hp remaining (94 hp - 5 damage).
        Ragnarok reacts with Strikebacks Power (immediate reaction, encounter):
          Attacks Soldier with 32 vs. 26 AC (1d20+13; rolled 19).
          Hits: 15 damage (1d10[brutal 2]+10; rolled 5).
          Soldier has 56 hp remaining (71 hp - 15 damage).
          Ragnarok gains 5 temp hp (had 0; applied 5).
          Strikebacks Power has been expended.
    Ragnarok's turn:
      HP: 89/94; Temp HP: 5; Surges: 4; Surge Value: 27
      AC: 30; Action Points: 0
      Start of turn: Opponent's Combat Advantage expires.
      Conditions:
        +1 defense bonus (until end of this turn).
      Griffons Wrath (standard action, encounter):
        Attacks Soldier with 23 vs. 26 AC (1d20+13; rolled 10).
        Misses.
        Griffons Wrath has been expended.
      Shift (move action, at_will):
        Ragnarok gains +1 defense bonus (until end of next turn).
      End of turn: +1 defense bonus expires.
    
  Round 6:
    Soldier's turn:
      HP: 56/106; Temp HP: 0; Surges: 1; Surge Value: 26
      AC: 26; Action Points: 0
      Soldier Basic Attack (standard action, at_will):
        Attacks Ragnarok with 34 vs. 30 AC (1d20+17; rolled 17).
        Hits: 8 damage (2d6+5; rolled 2, 1).
        Ragnarok deflects 5 damage; 3 gets through (5 temp hp - 8 damage).
        Ragnarok has 86 hp remaining (89 hp - 3 damage).
    Ragnarok's turn:
      HP: 86/94; Temp HP: 0; Surges: 4; Surge Value: 27
      AC: 30; Action Points: 0
      Conditions:
        +1 defense bonus (until end of this turn).
      Shift (move action, at_will):
        Ragnarok gains +1 defense bonus (until end of next turn).
      Brash Strike (standard action, at_will):
        Attacks Soldier with 20 vs. 26 AC (1d20+15; rolled 5).
        Misses.
        Soldier gains Combat Advantage (until start of Ragnarok's next turn).
      End of turn: +1 defense bonus expires.
    
  Round 7:
    Soldier's turn:
      HP: 56/106; Temp HP: 0; Surges: 1; Surge Value: 26
      AC: 26; Action Points: 0
      Conditions:
        Combat Advantage (until start of Ragnarok's next turn).
      Soldier Basic Attack (standard action, at_will):
        Attacks Ragnarok with 30 vs. 30 AC (1d20+19; rolled 11).
        Hits: 9 damage (2d6+5; rolled 2, 2).
        Ragnarok has 77 hp remaining (86 hp - 9 damage).
    Ragnarok's turn:
      HP: 77/94; Temp HP: 0; Surges: 4; Surge Value: 27
      AC: 30; Action Points: 0
      Start of turn: Opponent's Combat Advantage expires.
      Conditions:
        +1 defense bonus (until end of this turn).
      Distracting Spate (standard action, encounter):
        Attacks Soldier with 21 vs. 26 AC (1d20+13; rolled 8).
        Misses.
        Distracting Spate has been expended.
      Shift (move action, at_will):
        Ragnarok gains +1 defense bonus (until end of next turn).
      End of turn: +1 defense bonus expires.
    
  Round 8:
    Soldier's turn:
      HP: 56/106; Temp HP: 0; Surges: 1; Surge Value: 26
      AC: 26; Action Points: 0
      Soldier Basic Attack (standard action, at_will):
        Attacks Ragnarok with 35 vs. 30 AC (1d20+17; rolled 18).
        Hits: 13 damage (2d6+5; rolled 2, 6).
        Ragnarok has 64 hp remaining (77 hp - 13 damage).
    Ragnarok's turn:
      HP: 64/94; Temp HP: 0; Surges: 4; Surge Value: 27
      AC: 30; Action Points: 0
      Conditions:
        +1 defense bonus (until end of this turn).
      Crushing Surge (standard action, at_will):
        Attacks Soldier with 21 vs. 26 AC (1d20+13; rolled 8).
        Misses.
        Ragnarok gains 5 temp hp (had 0; applied 5).
      Shift (move action, at_will):
        Ragnarok gains +1 defense bonus (until end of next turn).
      End of turn: +1 defense bonus expires.
    
  Round 9:
    Soldier's turn:
      HP: 56/106; Temp HP: 0; Surges: 1; Surge Value: 26
      AC: 26; Action Points: 0
      Soldier Basic Attack (standard action, at_will):
        Attacks Ragnarok with 36 vs. 30 AC (1d20+17; rolled 19).
        Hits: 9 damage (2d6+5; rolled 1, 3).
        Ragnarok deflects 5 damage; 4 gets through (5 temp hp - 9 damage).
        Ragnarok has 60 hp remaining (64 hp - 4 damage).
    Ragnarok's turn:
      HP: 60/94; Temp HP: 0; Surges: 4; Surge Value: 27
      AC: 30; Action Points: 0
      Conditions:
        +1 defense bonus (until end of this turn).
      Brash Strike (standard action, at_will):
        Attacks Soldier with 34 vs. 26 AC (1d20+15; rolled 19).
        Hits: 20 damage (1d10[brutal 2]+15; rolled 5).
        Soldier has 36 hp remaining (56 hp - 20 damage).
        Soldier has been bloodied.
        Ragnarok uses Jackal Strike (free action, daily):
          Attacks Soldier with 18 vs. 26 AC (1d20+13; rolled 5).
          Misses: Not expended.
        Ragnarok gains 5 temp hp (had 0; applied 5).
        Soldier gains Combat Advantage (until start of Ragnarok's next turn).
      Shift (move action, at_will):
        Ragnarok gains +1 defense bonus (until end of next turn).
      End of turn: +1 defense bonus expires.
    
  Round 10:
    Soldier's turn:
      HP: 36/106 (bloodied); Temp HP: 0; Surges: 1; Surge Value: 26
      AC: 26; Action Points: 0
      Conditions:
        Combat Advantage (until start of Ragnarok's next turn).
      Soldier Basic Attack (standard action, at_will):
        Attacks Ragnarok with 34 vs. 30 AC (1d20+19; rolled 15).
        Hits: 11 damage (2d6+5; rolled 5, 1).
        Ragnarok deflects 5 damage; 6 gets through (5 temp hp - 11 damage).
        Ragnarok has 54 hp remaining (60 hp - 6 damage).
    Ragnarok's turn:
      HP: 54/94; Temp HP: 0; Surges: 4; Surge Value: 27
      AC: 30; Action Points: 0
      Start of turn: Opponent's Combat Advantage expires.
      Conditions:
        +1 defense bonus (until end of this turn).
      Shift (move action, at_will):
        Ragnarok gains +1 defense bonus (until end of next turn).
      Crushing Surge (standard action, at_will):
        Attacks Soldier with 15 vs. 26 AC (1d20+13; rolled 2).
        Misses.
        Ragnarok gains 5 temp hp (had 0; applied 5).
      End of turn: +1 defense bonus expires.
    
  Round 11:
    Soldier's turn:
      HP: 36/106 (bloodied); Temp HP: 0; Surges: 1; Surge Value: 26
      AC: 26; Action Points: 0
      Soldier Basic Attack (standard action, at_will):
        Attacks Ragnarok with 32 vs. 30 AC (1d20+17; rolled 15).
        Hits: 10 damage (2d6+5; rolled 2, 3).
        Ragnarok deflects 5 damage; 5 gets through (5 temp hp - 10 damage).
        Ragnarok has 49 hp remaining (54 hp - 5 damage).
    Ragnarok's turn:
      HP: 49/94; Temp HP: 0; Surges: 4; Surge Value: 27
      AC: 30; Action Points: 0
      Conditions:
        +1 defense bonus (until end of this turn).
      Shift (move action, at_will):
        Ragnarok gains +1 defense bonus (until end of next turn).
      Brash Strike (standard action, at_will):
        Attacks Soldier with 16 vs. 26 AC (1d20+15; rolled 1).
        Misses.
        Soldier gains Combat Advantage (until start of Ragnarok's next turn).
      End of turn: +1 defense bonus expires.
    
  Round 12:
    Soldier's turn:
      HP: 36/106 (bloodied); Temp HP: 0; Surges: 1; Surge Value: 26
      AC: 26; Action Points: 0
      Conditions:
        Combat Advantage (until start of Ragnarok's next turn).
      Soldier Basic Attack (standard action, at_will):
        Attacks Ragnarok with 31 vs. 30 AC (1d20+19; rolled 12).
        Hits: 12 damage (2d6+5; rolled 1, 6).
        Ragnarok has 37 hp remaining (49 hp - 12 damage).
        Ragnarok has been bloodied.
    Ragnarok's turn:
      HP: 37/94 (bloodied); Temp HP: 0; Surges: 4; Surge Value: 27
      AC: 30; Action Points: 0
      Start of turn: Opponent's Combat Advantage expires.
      Conditions:
        +1 defense bonus (until end of this turn).
      Shift (move action, at_will):
        Ragnarok gains +1 defense bonus (until end of next turn).
      Crushing Surge (standard action, at_will):
        Attacks Soldier with 14 vs. 26 AC (1d20+13; rolled 1).
        Misses.
        Ragnarok gains 5 temp hp (had 0; applied 5).
      Second Wind (minor action, encounter):
        Ragnarok gains +1 defense bonus (until end of next turn).
        Ragnarok spends a healing surge (3 remaining).
        Ragnarok heals 27 hp (37 hp -> 64 hp; 0 hp wasted).
        Ragnarok gains +2 defense bonus (until start of next turn).
        Second Wind has been expended.
      End of turn: +1 defense bonus expires.
    
  Round 13:
    Soldier's turn:
      HP: 36/106 (bloodied); Temp HP: 0; Surges: 1; Surge Value: 26
      AC: 26; Action Points: 0
      Soldier Basic Attack (standard action, at_will):
        Attacks Ragnarok with 28 vs. 33 AC (1d20+17; rolled 11).
        Misses.
    Ragnarok's turn:
      HP: 64/94; Temp HP: 5; Surges: 3; Surge Value: 27
      AC: 33; Action Points: 0
      Start of turn: +2 defense bonus expires.
      Conditions:
        +1 defense bonus (until end of this turn).
        +1 defense bonus (until end of this turn).
      Shift (move action, at_will):
        Ragnarok gains +1 defense bonus (until end of next turn).
      Brash Strike (standard action, at_will):
        Attacks Soldier with 34 vs. 26 AC (1d20+15; rolled 19).
        Hits: 19 damage (1d10[brutal 2]+15; rolled 4).
        Soldier has 17 hp remaining (36 hp - 19 damage).
        Ragnarok gains 0 temp hp (had 5; applied 5).
        Soldier gains Combat Advantage (until start of Ragnarok's next turn).
      End of turn:
        +1 defense bonus expires.
        +1 defense bonus expires.
    
  Round 14:
    Soldier's turn:
      HP: 17/106 (bloodied); Temp HP: 0; Surges: 1; Surge Value: 26
      AC: 26; Action Points: 0
      Conditions:
        Combat Advantage (until start of Ragnarok's next turn).
      Soldier Basic Attack (standard action, at_will):
        Attacks Ragnarok with 24 vs. 30 AC (1d20+19; rolled 5).
        Misses.
    Ragnarok's turn:
      HP: 64/94; Temp HP: 5; Surges: 3; Surge Value: 27
      AC: 30; Action Points: 0
      Start of turn: Opponent's Combat Advantage expires.
      Conditions:
        +1 defense bonus (until end of this turn).
      Brash Strike (standard action, at_will):
        Attacks Soldier with 22 vs. 26 AC (1d20+15; rolled 7).
        Misses.
        Soldier gains Combat Advantage (until start of Ragnarok's next turn).
      Shift (move action, at_will):
        Ragnarok gains +1 defense bonus (until end of next turn).
      End of turn: +1 defense bonus expires.
    
  Round 15:
    Soldier's turn:
      HP: 17/106 (bloodied); Temp HP: 0; Surges: 1; Surge Value: 26
      AC: 26; Action Points: 0
      Conditions:
        Combat Advantage (until start of Ragnarok's next turn).
      Soldier Basic Attack (standard action, at_will):
        Attacks Ragnarok with 22 vs. 30 AC (1d20+19; rolled 3).
        Misses.
    Ragnarok's turn:
      HP: 64/94; Temp HP: 5; Surges: 3; Surge Value: 27
      AC: 30; Action Points: 0
      Start of turn: Opponent's Combat Advantage expires.
      Conditions:
        +1 defense bonus (until end of this turn).
      Brash Strike (standard action, at_will):
        Attacks Soldier with 16 vs. 26 AC (1d20+15; rolled 1).
        Misses.
        Soldier gains Combat Advantage (until start of Ragnarok's next turn).
      Shift (move action, at_will):
        Ragnarok gains +1 defense bonus (until end of next turn).
      End of turn: +1 defense bonus expires.
    
  Round 16:
    Soldier's turn:
      HP: 17/106 (bloodied); Temp HP: 0; Surges: 1; Surge Value: 26
      AC: 26; Action Points: 0
      Conditions:
        Combat Advantage (until start of Ragnarok's next turn).
      Soldier Basic Attack (standard action, at_will):
        Attacks Ragnarok with 27 vs. 30 AC (1d20+19; rolled 8).
        Misses.
    Ragnarok's turn:
      HP: 64/94; Temp HP: 5; Surges: 3; Surge Value: 27
      AC: 30; Action Points: 0
      Start of turn: Opponent's Combat Advantage expires.
      Conditions:
        +1 defense bonus (until end of this turn).
      Shift (move action, at_will):
        Ragnarok gains +1 defense bonus (until end of next turn).
      Brash Strike (standard action, at_will):
        Attacks Soldier with 23 vs. 26 AC (1d20+15; rolled 8).
        Misses.
        Soldier gains Combat Advantage (until start of Ragnarok's next turn).
      End of turn: +1 defense bonus expires.
    
  Round 17:
    Soldier's turn:
      HP: 17/106 (bloodied); Temp HP: 0; Surges: 1; Surge Value: 26
      AC: 26; Action Points: 0
      Conditions:
        Combat Advantage (until start of Ragnarok's next turn).
      Soldier Basic Attack (standard action, at_will):
        Attacks Ragnarok with 22 vs. 30 AC (1d20+19; rolled 3).
        Misses.
    Ragnarok's turn:
      HP: 64/94; Temp HP: 5; Surges: 3; Surge Value: 27
      AC: 30; Action Points: 0
      Start of turn: Opponent's Combat Advantage expires.
      Conditions:
        +1 defense bonus (until end of this turn).
      Brash Strike (standard action, at_will):
        Attacks Soldier with 24 vs. 26 AC (1d20+15; rolled 9).
        Misses.
        Soldier gains Combat Advantage (until start of Ragnarok's next turn).
      Shift (move action, at_will):
        Ragnarok gains +1 defense bonus (until end of next turn).
      End of turn: +1 defense bonus expires.
    
  Round 18:
    Soldier's turn:
      HP: 17/106 (bloodied); Temp HP: 0; Surges: 1; Surge Value: 26
      AC: 26; Action Points: 0
      Conditions:
        Combat Advantage (until start of Ragnarok's next turn).
      Soldier Basic Attack (standard action, at_will):
        Attacks Ragnarok with 28 vs. 30 AC (1d20+19; rolled 9).
        Misses.
    Ragnarok's turn:
      HP: 64/94; Temp HP: 5; Surges: 3; Surge Value: 27
      AC: 30; Action Points: 0
      Start of turn: Opponent's Combat Advantage expires.
      Conditions:
        +1 defense bonus (until end of this turn).
      Shift (move action, at_will):
        Ragnarok gains +1 defense bonus (until end of next turn).
      Brash Strike (standard action, at_will):
        Attacks Soldier with 19 vs. 26 AC (1d20+15; rolled 4).
        Misses.
        Soldier gains Combat Advantage (until start of Ragnarok's next turn).
      End of turn: +1 defense bonus expires.
    
  Round 19:
    Soldier's turn:
      HP: 17/106 (bloodied); Temp HP: 0; Surges: 1; Surge Value: 26
      AC: 26; Action Points: 0
      Conditions:
        Combat Advantage (until start of Ragnarok's next turn).
      Soldier Basic Attack (standard action, at_will):
        Attacks Ragnarok with 36 vs. 30 AC (1d20+19; rolled 17).
        Hits: 11 damage (2d6+5; rolled 1, 5).
        Ragnarok deflects 5 damage; 6 gets through (5 temp hp - 11 damage).
        Ragnarok has 58 hp remaining (64 hp - 6 damage).
    Ragnarok's turn:
      HP: 58/94; Temp HP: 0; Surges: 3; Surge Value: 27
      AC: 30; Action Points: 0
      Start of turn: Opponent's Combat Advantage expires.
      Conditions:
        +1 defense bonus (until end of this turn).
      Brash Strike (standard action, at_will):
        Attacks Soldier with 31 vs. 26 AC (1d20+15; rolled 16).
        Hits: 25 damage (1d10[brutal 2]+15; rolled 10).
        Soldier has -8 hp remaining (17 hp - 25 damage).
        Ragnarok gains 5 temp hp (had 0; applied 5).
        Soldier gains Combat Advantage (until start of Ragnarok's next turn).
      End of turn: +1 defense bonus expires.
    Soldier has died!
    
  Heroes win!
  Ragnarok takes a short rest.
    Ragnarok has 58 hp; wants at least 81 hp (maximum is 94 hp).
      Ragnarok spends a healing surge (2 remaining).
      Ragnarok heals 27 hp (58 hp -> 85 hp; 0 hp wasted).
    Temporary hit points expire.
    Powers recharge:
      Distracting Spate recharges.
      Crushing Blow recharges.
      Unbreakable recharges.
      Griffons Wrath recharges.
      Second Wind recharges.
      Strikebacks Power recharges.
    Milestone:
      Ragnarok gains an action point.
      Meliorating Layered Plate Armor +2: enhancement increases to +4.
  
FIGHT #5: Level 10 Ragnarok VS. Level 11 Soldier
  Roll initiative!
    Ragnarok rolls 20 initiative (1d20+10; rolled 10).
    Soldier rolls 16 initiative (1d20+11; rolled 5).
    Initiative order: 
      Ragnarok
      Soldier
  
  Round 1:
    Ragnarok's turn:
      HP: 85/94; Temp HP: 0; Surges: 2; Surge Value: 27
      AC: 30; Action Points: 1
      Crushing Surge (standard action, at_will):
        Attacks Soldier with 25 vs. 27 AC (1d20+13; rolled 12).
        Misses.
        Ragnarok gains 5 temp hp (had 0; applied 5).
      Spend Action Point (free action, encounter):
        Ragnarok spends an action point (0 remaining).
        Ragnarok gains a standard action.
        Spend Action Point has been expended.
      Griffons Wrath (standard action, encounter):
        Attacks Soldier with 17 vs. 27 AC (1d20+13; rolled 4).
        Misses.
        Griffons Wrath has been expended.
      Shift (move action, at_will):
        Ragnarok gains +1 defense bonus (until end of next turn).
    Soldier's turn:
      HP: 114/114; Temp HP: 0; Surges: 2; Surge Value: 28
      AC: 27; Action Points: 0
      Soldier Encounter Attack (standard action, encounter):
        Attacks Ragnarok with 38 vs. 31 AC (1d20+18; rolled 20).
        Crits: 37 damage (4d8[max]+5; rolled max).
        Ragnarok reacts with Unbreakable (immediate reaction, encounter):
          Damage is reduced to 27 hp (37 hp - 10 hp).
          Unbreakable has been expended.
        Ragnarok deflects 5 damage; 22 gets through (5 temp hp - 27 damage).
        Ragnarok has 63 hp remaining (85 hp - 22 damage).
        Soldier Encounter Attack has been expended.
    
  Round 2:
    Ragnarok's turn:
      HP: 63/94; Temp HP: 0; Surges: 2; Surge Value: 27
      AC: 31; Action Points: 0
      Conditions:
        +1 defense bonus (until end of this turn).
      Crushing Blow (standard action, encounter):
        Attacks Soldier with 25 vs. 27 AC (1d20+13; rolled 12).
        Misses.
        Crushing Blow has been expended.
      Shift (move action, at_will):
        Ragnarok gains +1 defense bonus (until end of next turn).
      End of turn: +1 defense bonus expires.
    Soldier's turn:
      HP: 114/114; Temp HP: 0; Surges: 2; Surge Value: 28
      AC: 27; Action Points: 0
      Soldier Basic Attack (standard action, at_will):
        Attacks Ragnarok with 19 vs. 31 AC (1d20+18; rolled 1).
        Misses.
    
  Round 3:
    Ragnarok's turn:
      HP: 63/94; Temp HP: 0; Surges: 2; Surge Value: 27
      AC: 31; Action Points: 0
      Conditions:
        +1 defense bonus (until end of this turn).
      Shift (move action, at_will):
        Ragnarok gains +1 defense bonus (until end of next turn).
      Brash Strike (standard action, at_will):
        Attacks Soldier with 32 vs. 27 AC (1d20+15; rolled 17).
        Hits: 18 damage (1d10[brutal 2]+15; rolled 2, 3).
        Soldier has 96 hp remaining (114 hp - 18 damage).
        Ragnarok gains 5 temp hp (had 0; applied 5).
        Soldier gains Combat Advantage (until start of Ragnarok's next turn).
      End of turn: +1 defense bonus expires.
    Soldier's turn:
      HP: 96/114; Temp HP: 0; Surges: 2; Surge Value: 28
      AC: 27; Action Points: 0
      Conditions:
        Combat Advantage (until start of Ragnarok's next turn).
      Soldier Basic Attack (standard action, at_will):
        Attacks Ragnarok with 39 vs. 31 AC (1d20+20; rolled 19).
        Hits: 13 damage (2d6+5; rolled 2, 6).
        Ragnarok deflects 5 damage; 8 gets through (5 temp hp - 13 damage).
        Ragnarok has 55 hp remaining (63 hp - 8 damage).
        Ragnarok reacts with Strikebacks Power (immediate reaction, encounter):
          Attacks Soldier with 23 vs. 27 AC (1d20+13; rolled 10).
          Misses.
          Strikebacks Power has been expended.
    
  Round 4:
    Ragnarok's turn:
      HP: 55/94; Temp HP: 0; Surges: 2; Surge Value: 27
      AC: 31; Action Points: 0
      Start of turn: Opponent's Combat Advantage expires.
      Conditions:
        +1 defense bonus (until end of this turn).
      Crushing Surge (standard action, at_will):
        Attacks Soldier with 20 vs. 27 AC (1d20+13; rolled 7).
        Misses.
        Ragnarok gains 5 temp hp (had 0; applied 5).
      Shift (move action, at_will):
        Ragnarok gains +1 defense bonus (until end of next turn).
      End of turn: +1 defense bonus expires.
    Soldier's turn:
      HP: 96/114; Temp HP: 0; Surges: 2; Surge Value: 28
      AC: 27; Action Points: 0
      Soldier Basic Attack (standard action, at_will):
        Attacks Ragnarok with 38 vs. 31 AC (1d20+18; rolled 20).
        Crits: 17 damage (2d6[max]+5; rolled max).
        Ragnarok deflects 5 damage; 12 gets through (5 temp hp - 17 damage).
        Ragnarok has 43 hp remaining (55 hp - 12 damage).
        Ragnarok has been bloodied.
    
  Round 5:
    Ragnarok's turn:
      HP: 43/94 (bloodied); Temp HP: 0; Surges: 2; Surge Value: 27
      AC: 31; Action Points: 0
      Conditions:
        +1 defense bonus (until end of this turn).
      Brash Strike (standard action, at_will):
        Attacks Soldier with 30 vs. 27 AC (1d20+15; rolled 15).
        Hits: 23 damage (1d10[brutal 2]+15; rolled 8).
        Soldier has 73 hp remaining (96 hp - 23 damage).
        Ragnarok gains 5 temp hp (had 0; applied 5).
        Soldier gains Combat Advantage (until start of Ragnarok's next turn).
      Second Wind (minor action, encounter):
        Ragnarok gains +1 defense bonus (until end of next turn).
        Ragnarok spends a healing surge (1 remaining).
        Ragnarok heals 27 hp (43 hp -> 70 hp; 0 hp wasted).
        Ragnarok gains +2 defense bonus (until start of next turn).
        Second Wind has been expended.
      Shift (move action, at_will):
        Ragnarok gains +1 defense bonus (until end of next turn).
      End of turn: +1 defense bonus expires.
    Soldier's turn:
      HP: 73/114; Temp HP: 0; Surges: 2; Surge Value: 28
      AC: 27; Action Points: 0
      Conditions:
        Combat Advantage (until start of Ragnarok's next turn).
      Soldier Basic Attack (standard action, at_will):
        Attacks Ragnarok with 22 vs. 34 AC (1d20+20; rolled 2).
        Misses.
    
  Round 6:
    Ragnarok's turn:
      HP: 70/94; Temp HP: 5; Surges: 1; Surge Value: 27
      AC: 34; Action Points: 0
      Start of turn:
        Opponent's Combat Advantage expires.
        +2 defense bonus expires.
      Conditions:
        +1 defense bonus (until end of this turn).
        +1 defense bonus (until end of this turn).
      Brash Strike (standard action, at_will):
        Attacks Soldier with 19 vs. 27 AC (1d20+15; rolled 4).
        Misses.
        Soldier gains Combat Advantage (until start of Ragnarok's next turn).
      Shift (move action, at_will):
        Ragnarok gains +1 defense bonus (until end of next turn).
      End of turn:
        +1 defense bonus expires.
        +1 defense bonus expires.
    Soldier's turn:
      HP: 73/114; Temp HP: 0; Surges: 2; Surge Value: 28
      AC: 27; Action Points: 0
      Conditions:
        Combat Advantage (until start of Ragnarok's next turn).
      Soldier Basic Attack (standard action, at_will):
        Attacks Ragnarok with 28 vs. 31 AC (1d20+20; rolled 8).
        Misses.
    
  Round 7:
    Ragnarok's turn:
      HP: 70/94; Temp HP: 5; Surges: 1; Surge Value: 27
      AC: 31; Action Points: 0
      Start of turn: Opponent's Combat Advantage expires.
      Conditions:
        +1 defense bonus (until end of this turn).
      Brash Strike (standard action, at_will):
        Attacks Soldier with 20 vs. 27 AC (1d20+15; rolled 5).
        Misses.
        Soldier gains Combat Advantage (until start of Ragnarok's next turn).
      Shift (move action, at_will):
        Ragnarok gains +1 defense bonus (until end of next turn).
      End of turn: +1 defense bonus expires.
    Soldier's turn:
      HP: 73/114; Temp HP: 0; Surges: 2; Surge Value: 28
      AC: 27; Action Points: 0
      Conditions:
        Combat Advantage (until start of Ragnarok's next turn).
      Soldier Basic Attack (standard action, at_will):
        Attacks Ragnarok with 31 vs. 31 AC (1d20+20; rolled 11).
        Hits: 14 damage (2d6+5; rolled 3, 6).
        Ragnarok deflects 5 damage; 9 gets through (5 temp hp - 14 damage).
        Ragnarok has 61 hp remaining (70 hp - 9 damage).
    
  Round 8:
    Ragnarok's turn:
      HP: 61/94; Temp HP: 0; Surges: 1; Surge Value: 27
      AC: 31; Action Points: 0
      Start of turn: Opponent's Combat Advantage expires.
      Conditions:
        +1 defense bonus (until end of this turn).
      Brash Strike (standard action, at_will):
        Attacks Soldier with 29 vs. 27 AC (1d20+15; rolled 14).
        Hits: 21 damage (1d10[brutal 2]+15; rolled 6).
        Soldier has 52 hp remaining (73 hp - 21 damage).
        Soldier has been bloodied.
        Ragnarok uses Jackal Strike (free action, daily):
          Attacks Soldier with 23 vs. 27 AC (1d20+13; rolled 10).
          Misses: Not expended.
        Ragnarok gains 5 temp hp (had 0; applied 5).
        Soldier gains Combat Advantage (until start of Ragnarok's next turn).
      Shift (move action, at_will):
        Ragnarok gains +1 defense bonus (until end of next turn).
      End of turn: +1 defense bonus expires.
    Soldier's turn:
      HP: 52/114 (bloodied); Temp HP: 0; Surges: 2; Surge Value: 28
      AC: 27; Action Points: 0
      Conditions:
        Combat Advantage (until start of Ragnarok's next turn).
      Soldier Basic Attack (standard action, at_will):
        Attacks Ragnarok with 33 vs. 31 AC (1d20+20; rolled 13).
        Hits: 12 damage (2d6+5; rolled 6, 1).
        Ragnarok deflects 5 damage; 7 gets through (5 temp hp - 12 damage).
        Ragnarok has 54 hp remaining (61 hp - 7 damage).
    
  Round 9:
    Ragnarok's turn:
      HP: 54/94; Temp HP: 0; Surges: 1; Surge Value: 27
      AC: 31; Action Points: 0
      Start of turn: Opponent's Combat Advantage expires.
      Conditions:
        +1 defense bonus (until end of this turn).
      Crushing Surge (standard action, at_will):
        Attacks Soldier with 26 vs. 27 AC (1d20+13; rolled 13).
        Misses.
        Ragnarok gains 5 temp hp (had 0; applied 5).
      Shift (move action, at_will):
        Ragnarok gains +1 defense bonus (until end of next turn).
      End of turn: +1 defense bonus expires.
    Soldier's turn:
      HP: 52/114 (bloodied); Temp HP: 0; Surges: 2; Surge Value: 28
      AC: 27; Action Points: 0
      Soldier Basic Attack (standard action, at_will):
        Attacks Ragnarok with 23 vs. 31 AC (1d20+18; rolled 5).
        Misses.
    
  Round 10:
    Ragnarok's turn:
      HP: 54/94; Temp HP: 5; Surges: 1; Surge Value: 27
      AC: 31; Action Points: 0
      Conditions:
        +1 defense bonus (until end of this turn).
      Brash Strike (standard action, at_will):
        Attacks Soldier with 28 vs. 27 AC (1d20+15; rolled 13).
        Hits: 20 damage (1d10[brutal 2]+15; rolled 5).
        Soldier has 32 hp remaining (52 hp - 20 damage).
        Ragnarok gains 0 temp hp (had 5; applied 5).
        Soldier gains Combat Advantage (until start of Ragnarok's next turn).
      Shift (move action, at_will):
        Ragnarok gains +1 defense bonus (until end of next turn).
      End of turn: +1 defense bonus expires.
    Soldier's turn:
      HP: 32/114 (bloodied); Temp HP: 0; Surges: 2; Surge Value: 28
      AC: 27; Action Points: 0
      Conditions:
        Combat Advantage (until start of Ragnarok's next turn).
      Soldier Basic Attack (standard action, at_will):
        Attacks Ragnarok with 27 vs. 31 AC (1d20+20; rolled 7).
        Misses.
    
  Round 11:
    Ragnarok's turn:
      HP: 54/94; Temp HP: 5; Surges: 1; Surge Value: 27
      AC: 31; Action Points: 0
      Start of turn: Opponent's Combat Advantage expires.
      Conditions:
        +1 defense bonus (until end of this turn).
      Shift (move action, at_will):
        Ragnarok gains +1 defense bonus (until end of next turn).
      Brash Strike (standard action, at_will):
        Attacks Soldier with 33 vs. 27 AC (1d20+15; rolled 18).
        Hits: 24 damage (1d10[brutal 2]+15; rolled 2, 9).
        Soldier has 8 hp remaining (32 hp - 24 damage).
        Ragnarok gains 0 temp hp (had 5; applied 5).
        Soldier gains Combat Advantage (until start of Ragnarok's next turn).
      End of turn: +1 defense bonus expires.
    Soldier's turn:
      HP: 8/114 (bloodied); Temp HP: 0; Surges: 2; Surge Value: 28
      AC: 27; Action Points: 0
      Conditions:
        Combat Advantage (until start of Ragnarok's next turn).
      Soldier Basic Attack (standard action, at_will):
        Attacks Ragnarok with 21 vs. 31 AC (1d20+20; rolled 1).
        Misses.
    
  Round 12:
    Ragnarok's turn:
      HP: 54/94; Temp HP: 5; Surges: 1; Surge Value: 27
      AC: 31; Action Points: 0
      Start of turn: Opponent's Combat Advantage expires.
      Conditions:
        +1 defense bonus (until end of this turn).
      Distracting Spate (standard action, encounter):
        Attacks Soldier with 26 vs. 27 AC (1d20+13; rolled 13).
        Misses.
        Distracting Spate has been expended.
      Shift (move action, at_will):
        Ragnarok gains +1 defense bonus (until end of next turn).
      End of turn: +1 defense bonus expires.
    Soldier's turn:
      HP: 8/114 (bloodied); Temp HP: 0; Surges: 2; Surge Value: 28
      AC: 27; Action Points: 0
      Soldier Basic Attack (standard action, at_will):
        Attacks Ragnarok with 32 vs. 31 AC (1d20+18; rolled 14).
        Hits: 15 damage (2d6+5; rolled 5, 5).
        Ragnarok deflects 5 damage; 10 gets through (5 temp hp - 15 damage).
        Ragnarok has 44 hp remaining (54 hp - 10 damage).
        Ragnarok has been bloodied.
    
  Round 13:
    Ragnarok's turn:
      HP: 44/94 (bloodied); Temp HP: 0; Surges: 1; Surge Value: 27
      AC: 31; Action Points: 0
      Conditions:
        +1 defense bonus (until end of this turn).
      Shift (move action, at_will):
        Ragnarok gains +1 defense bonus (until end of next turn).
      Brash Strike (standard action, at_will):
        Attacks Soldier with 18 vs. 27 AC (1d20+15; rolled 3).
        Misses.
        Soldier gains Combat Advantage (until start of Ragnarok's next turn).
      End of turn: +1 defense bonus expires.
    Soldier's turn:
      HP: 8/114 (bloodied); Temp HP: 0; Surges: 2; Surge Value: 28
      AC: 27; Action Points: 0
      Conditions:
        Combat Advantage (until start of Ragnarok's next turn).
      Soldier Basic Attack (standard action, at_will):
        Attacks Ragnarok with 31 vs. 31 AC (1d20+20; rolled 11).
        Hits: 12 damage (2d6+5; rolled 3, 4).
        Ragnarok has 32 hp remaining (44 hp - 12 damage).
    
  Round 14:
    Ragnarok's turn:
      HP: 32/94 (bloodied); Temp HP: 0; Surges: 1; Surge Value: 27
      AC: 31; Action Points: 0
      Start of turn: Opponent's Combat Advantage expires.
      Conditions:
        +1 defense bonus (until end of this turn).
      Brash Strike (standard action, at_will):
        Attacks Soldier with 16 vs. 27 AC (1d20+15; rolled 1).
        Misses.
        Soldier gains Combat Advantage (until start of Ragnarok's next turn).
      Shift (move action, at_will):
        Ragnarok gains +1 defense bonus (until end of next turn).
      End of turn: +1 defense bonus expires.
    Soldier's turn:
      HP: 8/114 (bloodied); Temp HP: 0; Surges: 2; Surge Value: 28
      AC: 27; Action Points: 0
      Conditions:
        Combat Advantage (until start of Ragnarok's next turn).
      Soldier Basic Attack (standard action, at_will):
        Attacks Ragnarok with 37 vs. 31 AC (1d20+20; rolled 17).
        Hits: 13 damage (2d6+5; rolled 5, 3).
        Ragnarok has 19 hp remaining (32 hp - 13 damage).
    
  Round 15:
    Ragnarok's turn:
      HP: 19/94 (bloodied); Temp HP: 0; Surges: 1; Surge Value: 27
      AC: 31; Action Points: 0
      Start of turn: Opponent's Combat Advantage expires.
      Conditions:
        +1 defense bonus (until end of this turn).
      Brash Strike (standard action, at_will):
        Attacks Soldier with 22 vs. 27 AC (1d20+15; rolled 7).
        Misses.
        Soldier gains Combat Advantage (until start of Ragnarok's next turn).
      Shift (move action, at_will):
        Ragnarok gains +1 defense bonus (until end of next turn).
      End of turn: +1 defense bonus expires.
    Soldier's turn:
      HP: 8/114 (bloodied); Temp HP: 0; Surges: 2; Surge Value: 28
      AC: 27; Action Points: 0
      Conditions:
        Combat Advantage (until start of Ragnarok's next turn).
      Soldier Basic Attack (standard action, at_will):
        Attacks Ragnarok with 25 vs. 31 AC (1d20+20; rolled 5).
        Misses.
    
  Round 16:
    Ragnarok's turn:
      HP: 19/94 (bloodied); Temp HP: 0; Surges: 1; Surge Value: 27
      AC: 31; Action Points: 0
      Start of turn: Opponent's Combat Advantage expires.
      Conditions:
        +1 defense bonus (until end of this turn).
      Brash Strike (standard action, at_will):
        Attacks Soldier with 24 vs. 27 AC (1d20+15; rolled 9).
        Misses.
        Soldier gains Combat Advantage (until start of Ragnarok's next turn).
      Shift (move action, at_will):
        Ragnarok gains +1 defense bonus (until end of next turn).
      End of turn: +1 defense bonus expires.
    Soldier's turn:
      HP: 8/114 (bloodied); Temp HP: 0; Surges: 2; Surge Value: 28
      AC: 27; Action Points: 0
      Conditions:
        Combat Advantage (until start of Ragnarok's next turn).
      Soldier Basic Attack (standard action, at_will):
        Attacks Ragnarok with 30 vs. 31 AC (1d20+20; rolled 10).
        Misses.
    
  Round 17:
    Ragnarok's turn:
      HP: 19/94 (bloodied); Temp HP: 0; Surges: 1; Surge Value: 27
      AC: 31; Action Points: 0
      Start of turn: Opponent's Combat Advantage expires.
      Conditions:
        +1 defense bonus (until end of this turn).
      Crushing Surge (standard action, at_will):
        Attacks Soldier with 24 vs. 27 AC (1d20+13; rolled 11).
        Misses.
        Ragnarok gains 5 temp hp (had 0; applied 5).
      Shift (move action, at_will):
        Ragnarok gains +1 defense bonus (until end of next turn).
      End of turn: +1 defense bonus expires.
    Soldier's turn:
      HP: 8/114 (bloodied); Temp HP: 0; Surges: 2; Surge Value: 28
      AC: 27; Action Points: 0
      Soldier Basic Attack (standard action, at_will):
        Attacks Ragnarok with 31 vs. 31 AC (1d20+18; rolled 13).
        Hits: 10 damage (2d6+5; rolled 2, 3).
        Ragnarok deflects 5 damage; 5 gets through (5 temp hp - 10 damage).
        Ragnarok has 14 hp remaining (19 hp - 5 damage).
    
  Round 18:
    Ragnarok's turn:
      HP: 14/94 (bloodied); Temp HP: 0; Surges: 1; Surge Value: 27
      AC: 31; Action Points: 0
      Conditions:
        +1 defense bonus (until end of this turn).
      Crushing Surge (standard action, at_will):
        Attacks Soldier with 19 vs. 27 AC (1d20+13; rolled 6).
        Misses.
        Ragnarok gains 5 temp hp (had 0; applied 5).
      Shift (move action, at_will):
        Ragnarok gains +1 defense bonus (until end of next turn).
      End of turn: +1 defense bonus expires.
    Soldier's turn:
      HP: 8/114 (bloodied); Temp HP: 0; Surges: 2; Surge Value: 28
      AC: 27; Action Points: 0
      Soldier Basic Attack (standard action, at_will):
        Attacks Ragnarok with 29 vs. 31 AC (1d20+18; rolled 11).
        Misses.
    
  Round 19:
    Ragnarok's turn:
      HP: 14/94 (bloodied); Temp HP: 5; Surges: 1; Surge Value: 27
      AC: 31; Action Points: 0
      Conditions:
        +1 defense bonus (until end of this turn).
      Shift (move action, at_will):
        Ragnarok gains +1 defense bonus (until end of next turn).
      Brash Strike (standard action, at_will):
        Attacks Soldier with 21 vs. 27 AC (1d20+15; rolled 6).
        Misses.
        Soldier gains Combat Advantage (until start of Ragnarok's next turn).
      End of turn: +1 defense bonus expires.
    Soldier's turn:
      HP: 8/114 (bloodied); Temp HP: 0; Surges: 2; Surge Value: 28
      AC: 27; Action Points: 0
      Conditions:
        Combat Advantage (until start of Ragnarok's next turn).
      Soldier Basic Attack (standard action, at_will):
        Attacks Ragnarok with 38 vs. 31 AC (1d20+20; rolled 18).
        Hits: 11 damage (2d6+5; rolled 2, 4).
        Ragnarok deflects 5 damage; 6 gets through (5 temp hp - 11 damage).
        Ragnarok has 8 hp remaining (14 hp - 6 damage).
    
  Round 20:
    Ragnarok's turn:
      HP: 8/94 (bloodied); Temp HP: 0; Surges: 1; Surge Value: 27
      AC: 31; Action Points: 0
      Start of turn: Opponent's Combat Advantage expires.
      Conditions:
        +1 defense bonus (until end of this turn).
      Shift (move action, at_will):
        Ragnarok gains +1 defense bonus (until end of next turn).
      Crushing Surge (standard action, at_will):
        Attacks Soldier with 20 vs. 27 AC (1d20+13; rolled 7).
        Misses.
        Ragnarok gains 5 temp hp (had 0; applied 5).
      End of turn: +1 defense bonus expires.
    Soldier's turn:
      HP: 8/114 (bloodied); Temp HP: 0; Surges: 2; Surge Value: 28
      AC: 27; Action Points: 0
      Soldier Basic Attack (standard action, at_will):
        Attacks Ragnarok with 26 vs. 31 AC (1d20+18; rolled 8).
        Misses.
    
  Round 21:
    Ragnarok's turn:
      HP: 8/94 (bloodied); Temp HP: 5; Surges: 1; Surge Value: 27
      AC: 31; Action Points: 0
      Conditions:
        +1 defense bonus (until end of this turn).
      Shift (move action, at_will):
        Ragnarok gains +1 defense bonus (until end of next turn).
      Brash Strike (standard action, at_will):
        Attacks Soldier with 25 vs. 27 AC (1d20+15; rolled 10).
        Misses.
        Soldier gains Combat Advantage (until start of Ragnarok's next turn).
      End of turn: +1 defense bonus expires.
    Soldier's turn:
      HP: 8/114 (bloodied); Temp HP: 0; Surges: 2; Surge Value: 28
      AC: 27; Action Points: 0
      Conditions:
        Combat Advantage (until start of Ragnarok's next turn).
      Soldier Basic Attack (standard action, at_will):
        Attacks Ragnarok with 23 vs. 31 AC (1d20+20; rolled 3).
        Misses.
    
  Round 22:
    Ragnarok's turn:
      HP: 8/94 (bloodied); Temp HP: 5; Surges: 1; Surge Value: 27
      AC: 31; Action Points: 0
      Start of turn: Opponent's Combat Advantage expires.
      Conditions:
        +1 defense bonus (until end of this turn).
      Shift (move action, at_will):
        Ragnarok gains +1 defense bonus (until end of next turn).
      Brash Strike (standard action, at_will):
        Attacks Soldier with 20 vs. 27 AC (1d20+15; rolled 5).
        Misses.
        Soldier gains Combat Advantage (until start of Ragnarok's next turn).
      End of turn: +1 defense bonus expires.
    Soldier's turn:
      HP: 8/114 (bloodied); Temp HP: 0; Surges: 2; Surge Value: 28
      AC: 27; Action Points: 0
      Conditions:
        Combat Advantage (until start of Ragnarok's next turn).
      Soldier Basic Attack (standard action, at_will):
        Attacks Ragnarok with 34 vs. 31 AC (1d20+20; rolled 14).
        Hits: 13 damage (2d6+5; rolled 6, 2).
        Ragnarok deflects 5 damage; 8 gets through (5 temp hp - 13 damage).
        Ragnarok has 0 hp remaining (8 hp - 8 damage).
    
  Round 23:
    Ragnarok's turn:
      HP: 0/94 (bloodied); Temp HP: 0; Surges: 1; Surge Value: 27
      AC: 31; Action Points: 0
      Start of turn: Opponent's Combat Advantage expires.
      Conditions:
        +1 defense bonus (until end of this turn).
      Ragnarok is dying (0 death saves failed).
        Rolls death saving throw and gets a 17 (1d20; rolled 17).
        Passes.
      End of turn: +1 defense bonus expires.
    Soldier's turn:
      HP: 8/114 (bloodied); Temp HP: 0; Surges: 2; Surge Value: 28
      AC: 27; Action Points: 0
      Soldier Basic Attack (standard action, at_will):
        Attacks Ragnarok with 34 vs. 30 AC (1d20+18; rolled 16).
        Hits: 15 damage (2d6+5; rolled 6, 4).
        Ragnarok has -15 hp remaining (0 hp - 15 damage).
    
  Round 24:
    Ragnarok's turn:
      HP: -15/94 (bloodied); Temp HP: 0; Surges: 1; Surge Value: 27
      AC: 30; Action Points: 0
      Ragnarok is dying (0 death saves failed).
        Rolls death saving throw and gets a 16 (1d20; rolled 16).
        Passes.
    Soldier's turn:
      HP: 8/114 (bloodied); Temp HP: 0; Surges: 2; Surge Value: 28
      AC: 27; Action Points: 0
      Soldier Basic Attack (standard action, at_will):
        Attacks Ragnarok with 33 vs. 30 AC (1d20+18; rolled 15).
        Hits: 14 damage (2d6+5; rolled 3, 6).
        Ragnarok has -29 hp remaining (-15 hp - 14 damage).
    
  Round 25:
    Ragnarok's turn:
      HP: -29/94 (bloodied); Temp HP: 0; Surges: 1; Surge Value: 27
      AC: 30; Action Points: 0
      Ragnarok is dying (0 death saves failed).
        Rolls death saving throw and gets a 17 (1d20; rolled 17).
        Passes.
    Soldier's turn:
      HP: 8/114 (bloodied); Temp HP: 0; Surges: 2; Surge Value: 28
      AC: 27; Action Points: 0
      Soldier Basic Attack (standard action, at_will):
        Attacks Ragnarok with 26 vs. 30 AC (1d20+18; rolled 8).
        Misses.
    
  Round 26:
    Ragnarok's turn:
      HP: -29/94 (bloodied); Temp HP: 0; Surges: 1; Surge Value: 27
      AC: 30; Action Points: 0
      Ragnarok is dying (0 death saves failed).
        Rolls death saving throw and gets a 13 (1d20; rolled 13).
        Passes.
    Soldier's turn:
      HP: 8/114 (bloodied); Temp HP: 0; Surges: 2; Surge Value: 28
      AC: 27; Action Points: 0
      Soldier Basic Attack (standard action, at_will):
        Attacks Ragnarok with 37 vs. 30 AC (1d20+18; rolled 19).
        Hits: 11 damage (2d6+5; rolled 4, 2).
        Ragnarok has -40 hp remaining (-29 hp - 11 damage).
    
  Round 27:
    Ragnarok's turn:
      HP: -40/94 (bloodied); Temp HP: 0; Surges: 1; Surge Value: 27
      AC: 30; Action Points: 0
      Ragnarok is dying (0 death saves failed).
        Rolls death saving throw and gets a 7 (1d20; rolled 7).
        Fails. 2 failures remaining before death.
    Soldier's turn:
      HP: 8/114 (bloodied); Temp HP: 0; Surges: 2; Surge Value: 28
      AC: 27; Action Points: 0
      Soldier Basic Attack (standard action, at_will):
        Attacks Ragnarok with 27 vs. 30 AC (1d20+18; rolled 9).
        Misses.
    
  Round 28:
    Ragnarok's turn:
      HP: -40/94 (bloodied); Temp HP: 0; Surges: 1; Surge Value: 27
      AC: 30; Action Points: 0
      Ragnarok is dying (1 death saves failed).
        Rolls death saving throw and gets a 16 (1d20; rolled 16).
        Passes.
    Soldier's turn:
      HP: 8/114 (bloodied); Temp HP: 0; Surges: 2; Surge Value: 28
      AC: 27; Action Points: 0
      Soldier Basic Attack (standard action, at_will):
        Attacks Ragnarok with 24 vs. 30 AC (1d20+18; rolled 6).
        Misses.
    
  Round 29:
    Ragnarok's turn:
      HP: -40/94 (bloodied); Temp HP: 0; Surges: 1; Surge Value: 27
      AC: 30; Action Points: 0
      Ragnarok is dying (1 death saves failed).
        Rolls death saving throw and gets a 18 (1d20; rolled 18).
        Passes.
    Soldier's turn:
      HP: 8/114 (bloodied); Temp HP: 0; Surges: 2; Surge Value: 28
      AC: 27; Action Points: 0
      Soldier Basic Attack (standard action, at_will):
        Attacks Ragnarok with 22 vs. 30 AC (1d20+18; rolled 4).
        Misses.
    
  Round 30:
    Ragnarok's turn:
      HP: -40/94 (bloodied); Temp HP: 0; Surges: 1; Surge Value: 27
      AC: 30; Action Points: 0
      Ragnarok is dying (1 death saves failed).
        Rolls death saving throw and gets a 15 (1d20; rolled 15).
        Passes.
    Soldier's turn:
      HP: 8/114 (bloodied); Temp HP: 0; Surges: 2; Surge Value: 28
      AC: 27; Action Points: 0
      Soldier Basic Attack (standard action, at_will):
        Attacks Ragnarok with 29 vs. 30 AC (1d20+18; rolled 11).
        Misses.
    
  Round 31:
    Ragnarok's turn:
      HP: -40/94 (bloodied); Temp HP: 0; Surges: 1; Surge Value: 27
      AC: 30; Action Points: 0
      Ragnarok is dying (1 death saves failed).
        Rolls death saving throw and gets a 4 (1d20; rolled 4).
        Fails. 1 failures remaining before death.
    Soldier's turn:
      HP: 8/114 (bloodied); Temp HP: 0; Surges: 2; Surge Value: 28
      AC: 27; Action Points: 0
      Soldier Basic Attack (standard action, at_will):
        Attacks Ragnarok with 28 vs. 30 AC (1d20+18; rolled 10).
        Misses.
    
  Round 32:
    Ragnarok's turn:
      HP: -40/94 (bloodied); Temp HP: 0; Surges: 1; Surge Value: 27
      AC: 30; Action Points: 0
      Ragnarok is dying (2 death saves failed).
        Rolls death saving throw and gets a 7 (1d20; rolled 7).
        Fails. 0 failures remaining before death.
    Ragnarok has died!
    
  Villains win!
```
[/sblock]
[sblock=Example of 5 fight(s) survived (98.9% chance)

```
FIGHT #1: Level 10 Ragnarok VS. Level 13 Soldier
  Roll initiative!
    Ragnarok rolls 30 initiative (1d20+10; rolled 20).
    Soldier rolls 22 initiative (1d20+12; rolled 10).
    Initiative order: 
      Ragnarok
      Soldier
  
  Round 1:
    Ragnarok's turn:
      HP: 94/94; Temp HP: 0; Surges: 14; Surge Value: 27
      AC: 28; Action Points: 1
      Crushing Surge (standard action, at_will):
        Attacks Soldier with 17 vs. 29 AC (1d20+13; rolled 4).
        Misses.
        Ragnarok gains 5 temp hp (had 0; applied 5).
      Shift (move action, at_will):
        Ragnarok gains +1 defense bonus (until end of next turn).
      Rain Of Steel (minor action, daily):
        Ragnarok gains Rain of Steel (stance).
        Rain Of Steel has been expended.
      Spend Action Point (free action, encounter):
        Ragnarok spends an action point (0 remaining).
        Ragnarok gains a standard action.
        Spend Action Point has been expended.
      Crushing Blow (standard action, encounter):
        Attacks Soldier with 20 vs. 29 AC (1d20+13; rolled 7).
        Misses.
        Crushing Blow has been expended.
    Soldier's turn:
      HP: 131/131; Temp HP: 0; Surges: 2; Surge Value: 32
      AC: 29; Action Points: 0
      Start of turn:
        Rain of Steel:
          Soldier takes 7 damage (1d10[brutal 2]; rolled 7).
          Soldier has 124 hp remaining (131 hp - 7 damage).
      Soldier Encounter Attack (standard action, encounter):
        Attacks Ragnarok with 35 vs. 29 AC (1d20+20; rolled 15).
        Hits: 24 damage (4d8+6; rolled 6, 3, 8, 1).
        Ragnarok reacts with Unbreakable (immediate reaction, encounter):
          Damage is reduced to 14 hp (24 hp - 10 hp).
          Unbreakable has been expended.
        Ragnarok deflects 5 damage; 9 gets through (5 temp hp - 14 damage).
        Ragnarok has 85 hp remaining (94 hp - 9 damage).
        Soldier Encounter Attack has been expended.
    
  Round 2:
    Ragnarok's turn:
      HP: 85/94; Temp HP: 0; Surges: 14; Surge Value: 27
      AC: 29; Action Points: 0
      Conditions:
        +1 defense bonus (until end of this turn).
        Rain of Steel (stance).
      Knee Breaker (standard action, daily):
        Attacks Soldier with 27 vs. 29 AC (1d20+13; rolled 14).
        Misses: 13 damage (half of 2d10[brutal 2]+15; rolled 5, 7).
        Soldier has 111 hp remaining (124 hp - 13 damage).
        Ragnarok gains 5 temp hp (had 0; applied 5).
        Knee Breaker has been expended.
      Shift (move action, at_will):
        Ragnarok gains +1 defense bonus (until end of next turn).
      End of turn: +1 defense bonus expires.
    Soldier's turn:
      HP: 111/131; Temp HP: 0; Surges: 2; Surge Value: 32
      AC: 29; Action Points: 0
      Start of turn:
        Rain of Steel:
          Soldier takes 3 damage (1d10[brutal 2]; rolled 3).
          Soldier has 108 hp remaining (111 hp - 3 damage).
      Soldier Basic Attack (standard action, at_will):
        Attacks Ragnarok with 26 vs. 29 AC (1d20+20; rolled 6).
        Misses.
    
  Round 3:
    Ragnarok's turn:
      HP: 85/94; Temp HP: 5; Surges: 14; Surge Value: 27
      AC: 29; Action Points: 0
      Conditions:
        Rain of Steel (stance).
        +1 defense bonus (until end of this turn).
      Distracting Spate (standard action, encounter):
        Attacks Soldier with 25 vs. 29 AC (1d20+13; rolled 12).
        Misses.
        Distracting Spate has been expended.
      Shift (move action, at_will):
        Ragnarok gains +1 defense bonus (until end of next turn).
      End of turn: +1 defense bonus expires.
    Soldier's turn:
      HP: 108/131; Temp HP: 0; Surges: 2; Surge Value: 32
      AC: 29; Action Points: 0
      Start of turn:
        Rain of Steel:
          Soldier takes 7 damage (1d10[brutal 2]; rolled 7).
          Soldier has 101 hp remaining (108 hp - 7 damage).
      Soldier Basic Attack (standard action, at_will):
        Attacks Ragnarok with 25 vs. 29 AC (1d20+20; rolled 5).
        Misses.
    
  Round 4:
    Ragnarok's turn:
      HP: 85/94; Temp HP: 5; Surges: 14; Surge Value: 27
      AC: 29; Action Points: 0
      Conditions:
        Rain of Steel (stance).
        +1 defense bonus (until end of this turn).
      Shift (move action, at_will):
        Ragnarok gains +1 defense bonus (until end of next turn).
      Brash Strike (standard action, at_will):
        Attacks Soldier with 19 vs. 29 AC (1d20+15; rolled 4).
        Misses.
        Soldier gains Combat Advantage (until start of Ragnarok's next turn).
      End of turn: +1 defense bonus expires.
    Soldier's turn:
      HP: 101/131; Temp HP: 0; Surges: 2; Surge Value: 32
      AC: 29; Action Points: 0
      Start of turn:
        Rain of Steel:
          Soldier takes 9 damage (1d10[brutal 2]; rolled 9).
          Soldier has 92 hp remaining (101 hp - 9 damage).
      Conditions:
        Combat Advantage (until start of Ragnarok's next turn).
      Soldier Basic Attack (standard action, at_will):
        Attacks Ragnarok with 31 vs. 29 AC (1d20+22; rolled 9).
        Hits: 15 damage (2d8+6; rolled 7, 2).
        Ragnarok deflects 5 damage; 10 gets through (5 temp hp - 15 damage).
        Ragnarok has 75 hp remaining (85 hp - 10 damage).
        Ragnarok reacts with Strikebacks Power (immediate reaction, encounter):
          Attacks Soldier with 21 vs. 29 AC (1d20+13; rolled 8).
          Misses.
          Strikebacks Power has been expended.
    
  Round 5:
    Ragnarok's turn:
      HP: 75/94; Temp HP: 0; Surges: 14; Surge Value: 27
      AC: 29; Action Points: 0
      Start of turn: Opponent's Combat Advantage expires.
      Conditions:
        Rain of Steel (stance).
        +1 defense bonus (until end of this turn).
      Griffons Wrath (standard action, encounter):
        Attacks Soldier with 18 vs. 29 AC (1d20+13; rolled 5).
        Misses.
        Griffons Wrath has been expended.
      Shift (move action, at_will):
        Ragnarok gains +1 defense bonus (until end of next turn).
      End of turn: +1 defense bonus expires.
    Soldier's turn:
      HP: 92/131; Temp HP: 0; Surges: 2; Surge Value: 32
      AC: 29; Action Points: 0
      Start of turn:
        Rain of Steel:
          Soldier takes 4 damage (1d10[brutal 2]; rolled 4).
          Soldier has 88 hp remaining (92 hp - 4 damage).
      Soldier Basic Attack (standard action, at_will):
        Attacks Ragnarok with 26 vs. 29 AC (1d20+20; rolled 6).
        Misses.
    
  Round 6:
    Ragnarok's turn:
      HP: 75/94; Temp HP: 0; Surges: 14; Surge Value: 27
      AC: 29; Action Points: 0
      Conditions:
        Rain of Steel (stance).
        +1 defense bonus (until end of this turn).
      Brash Strike (standard action, at_will):
        Attacks Soldier with 23 vs. 29 AC (1d20+15; rolled 8).
        Misses.
        Soldier gains Combat Advantage (until start of Ragnarok's next turn).
      Shift (move action, at_will):
        Ragnarok gains +1 defense bonus (until end of next turn).
      End of turn: +1 defense bonus expires.
    Soldier's turn:
      HP: 88/131; Temp HP: 0; Surges: 2; Surge Value: 32
      AC: 29; Action Points: 0
      Start of turn:
        Rain of Steel:
          Soldier takes 4 damage (1d10[brutal 2]; rolled 4).
          Soldier has 84 hp remaining (88 hp - 4 damage).
      Conditions:
        Combat Advantage (until start of Ragnarok's next turn).
      Soldier Basic Attack (standard action, at_will):
        Attacks Ragnarok with 34 vs. 29 AC (1d20+22; rolled 12).
        Hits: 18 damage (2d8+6; rolled 8, 4).
        Ragnarok has 57 hp remaining (75 hp - 18 damage).
    
  Round 7:
    Ragnarok's turn:
      HP: 57/94; Temp HP: 0; Surges: 14; Surge Value: 27
      AC: 29; Action Points: 0
      Start of turn: Opponent's Combat Advantage expires.
      Conditions:
        Rain of Steel (stance).
        +1 defense bonus (until end of this turn).
      Shift (move action, at_will):
        Ragnarok gains +1 defense bonus (until end of next turn).
      Crushing Surge (standard action, at_will):
        Attacks Soldier with 22 vs. 29 AC (1d20+13; rolled 9).
        Misses.
        Ragnarok gains 5 temp hp (had 0; applied 5).
      End of turn: +1 defense bonus expires.
    Soldier's turn:
      HP: 84/131; Temp HP: 0; Surges: 2; Surge Value: 32
      AC: 29; Action Points: 0
      Start of turn:
        Rain of Steel:
          Soldier takes 9 damage (1d10[brutal 2]; rolled 9).
          Soldier has 75 hp remaining (84 hp - 9 damage).
      Soldier Basic Attack (standard action, at_will):
        Attacks Ragnarok with 35 vs. 29 AC (1d20+20; rolled 15).
        Hits: 18 damage (2d8+6; rolled 5, 7).
        Ragnarok deflects 5 damage; 13 gets through (5 temp hp - 18 damage).
        Ragnarok has 44 hp remaining (57 hp - 13 damage).
        Ragnarok has been bloodied.
    
  Round 8:
    Ragnarok's turn:
      HP: 44/94 (bloodied); Temp HP: 0; Surges: 14; Surge Value: 27
      AC: 29; Action Points: 0
      Conditions:
        Rain of Steel (stance).
        +1 defense bonus (until end of this turn).
      Brash Strike (standard action, at_will):
        Attacks Soldier with 20 vs. 29 AC (1d20+15; rolled 5).
        Misses.
        Soldier gains Combat Advantage (until start of Ragnarok's next turn).
      Shift (move action, at_will):
        Ragnarok gains +1 defense bonus (until end of next turn).
      Second Wind (minor action, encounter):
        Ragnarok gains +1 defense bonus (until end of next turn).
        Ragnarok spends a healing surge (13 remaining).
        Ragnarok heals 27 hp (44 hp -> 71 hp; 0 hp wasted).
        Ragnarok gains +2 defense bonus (until start of next turn).
        Second Wind has been expended.
      End of turn: +1 defense bonus expires.
    Soldier's turn:
      HP: 75/131; Temp HP: 0; Surges: 2; Surge Value: 32
      AC: 29; Action Points: 0
      Start of turn:
        Rain of Steel:
          Soldier takes 9 damage (1d10[brutal 2]; rolled 9).
          Soldier has 66 hp remaining (75 hp - 9 damage).
      Conditions:
        Combat Advantage (until start of Ragnarok's next turn).
      Soldier Basic Attack (standard action, at_will):
        Attacks Ragnarok with 24 vs. 32 AC (1d20+22; rolled 2).
        Misses.
    
  Round 9:
    Ragnarok's turn:
      HP: 71/94; Temp HP: 0; Surges: 13; Surge Value: 27
      AC: 32; Action Points: 0
      Start of turn:
        Opponent's Combat Advantage expires.
        +2 defense bonus expires.
      Conditions:
        Rain of Steel (stance).
        +1 defense bonus (until end of this turn).
        +1 defense bonus (until end of this turn).
      Brash Strike (standard action, at_will):
        Attacks Soldier with 24 vs. 29 AC (1d20+15; rolled 9).
        Misses.
        Soldier gains Combat Advantage (until start of Ragnarok's next turn).
      Shift (move action, at_will):
        Ragnarok gains +1 defense bonus (until end of next turn).
      End of turn:
        +1 defense bonus expires.
        +1 defense bonus expires.
    Soldier's turn:
      HP: 66/131; Temp HP: 0; Surges: 2; Surge Value: 32
      AC: 29; Action Points: 0
      Start of turn:
        Rain of Steel:
          Soldier takes 7 damage (1d10[brutal 2]; rolled 7).
          Soldier has 59 hp remaining (66 hp - 7 damage).
          Soldier has been bloodied.
          Ragnarok uses Jackal Strike (free action, daily):
            Attacks Soldier with 21 vs. 29 AC (1d20+13; rolled 8).
            Misses: Not expended.
      Conditions:
        Combat Advantage (until start of Ragnarok's next turn).
      Soldier Basic Attack (standard action, at_will):
        Attacks Ragnarok with 31 vs. 29 AC (1d20+22; rolled 9).
        Hits: 16 damage (2d8+6; rolled 6, 4).
        Ragnarok has 55 hp remaining (71 hp - 16 damage).
    
  Round 10:
    Ragnarok's turn:
      HP: 55/94; Temp HP: 0; Surges: 13; Surge Value: 27
      AC: 29; Action Points: 0
      Start of turn: Opponent's Combat Advantage expires.
      Conditions:
        Rain of Steel (stance).
        +1 defense bonus (until end of this turn).
      Shift (move action, at_will):
        Ragnarok gains +1 defense bonus (until end of next turn).
      Brash Strike (standard action, at_will):
        Attacks Soldier with 31 vs. 29 AC (1d20+15; rolled 16).
        Hits: 18 damage (1d10[brutal 2]+15; rolled 3).
        Soldier has 41 hp remaining (59 hp - 18 damage).
        Ragnarok gains 5 temp hp (had 0; applied 5).
        Soldier gains Combat Advantage (until start of Ragnarok's next turn).
      End of turn: +1 defense bonus expires.
    Soldier's turn:
      HP: 41/131 (bloodied); Temp HP: 0; Surges: 2; Surge Value: 32
      AC: 29; Action Points: 0
      Start of turn:
        Rain of Steel:
          Soldier takes 5 damage (1d10[brutal 2]; rolled 5).
          Soldier has 36 hp remaining (41 hp - 5 damage).
      Conditions:
        Combat Advantage (until start of Ragnarok's next turn).
      Soldier Basic Attack (standard action, at_will):
        Attacks Ragnarok with 32 vs. 29 AC (1d20+22; rolled 10).
        Hits: 18 damage (2d8+6; rolled 8, 4).
        Ragnarok deflects 5 damage; 13 gets through (5 temp hp - 18 damage).
        Ragnarok has 42 hp remaining (55 hp - 13 damage).
        Ragnarok has been bloodied.
    
  Round 11:
    Ragnarok's turn:
      HP: 42/94 (bloodied); Temp HP: 0; Surges: 13; Surge Value: 27
      AC: 29; Action Points: 0
      Start of turn: Opponent's Combat Advantage expires.
      Conditions:
        Rain of Steel (stance).
        +1 defense bonus (until end of this turn).
      Boundless Endurance (minor action, daily):
        Ragnarok gains regen 7 hp when bloodied (stance).
        Rain of Steel expires.
        Boundless Endurance has been expended.
      Brash Strike (standard action, at_will):
        Attacks Soldier with 20 vs. 29 AC (1d20+15; rolled 5).
        Misses.
        Soldier gains Combat Advantage (until start of Ragnarok's next turn).
      Shift (move action, at_will):
        Ragnarok gains +1 defense bonus (until end of next turn).
      End of turn: +1 defense bonus expires.
    Soldier's turn:
      HP: 36/131 (bloodied); Temp HP: 0; Surges: 2; Surge Value: 32
      AC: 29; Action Points: 0
      Conditions:
        Combat Advantage (until start of Ragnarok's next turn).
      Soldier Basic Attack (standard action, at_will):
        Attacks Ragnarok with 29 vs. 29 AC (1d20+22; rolled 7).
        Hits: 10 damage (2d8+6; rolled 1, 3).
        Ragnarok has 32 hp remaining (42 hp - 10 damage).
    
  Round 12:
    Ragnarok's turn:
      HP: 32/94 (bloodied); Temp HP: 0; Surges: 13; Surge Value: 27
      AC: 29; Action Points: 0
      Start of turn:
        Opponent's Combat Advantage expires.
        Ragnarok heals 7 hp (32 hp -> 39 hp; 0 hp wasted).
      Conditions:
        regen 7 hp when bloodied (stance).
        +1 defense bonus (until end of this turn).
      Crushing Surge (standard action, at_will):
        Attacks Soldier with 25 vs. 29 AC (1d20+13; rolled 12).
        Misses.
        Ragnarok gains 5 temp hp (had 0; applied 5).
      Shift (move action, at_will):
        Ragnarok gains +1 defense bonus (until end of next turn).
      End of turn: +1 defense bonus expires.
    Soldier's turn:
      HP: 36/131 (bloodied); Temp HP: 0; Surges: 2; Surge Value: 32
      AC: 29; Action Points: 0
      Soldier Basic Attack (standard action, at_will):
        Attacks Ragnarok with 40 vs. 29 AC (1d20+20; rolled 20).
        Crits: 22 damage (2d8[max]+6; rolled max).
        Ragnarok deflects 5 damage; 17 gets through (5 temp hp - 22 damage).
        Ragnarok has 22 hp remaining (39 hp - 17 damage).
    
  Round 13:
    Ragnarok's turn:
      HP: 22/94 (bloodied); Temp HP: 0; Surges: 13; Surge Value: 27
      AC: 29; Action Points: 0
      Start of turn: Ragnarok heals 7 hp (22 hp -> 29 hp; 0 hp wasted).
      Conditions:
        regen 7 hp when bloodied (stance).
        +1 defense bonus (until end of this turn).
      Brash Strike (standard action, at_will):
        Attacks Soldier with 31 vs. 29 AC (1d20+15; rolled 16).
        Hits: 19 damage (1d10[brutal 2]+15; rolled 4).
        Soldier has 17 hp remaining (36 hp - 19 damage).
        Ragnarok gains 5 temp hp (had 0; applied 5).
        Soldier gains Combat Advantage (until start of Ragnarok's next turn).
      Shift (move action, at_will):
        Ragnarok gains +1 defense bonus (until end of next turn).
      End of turn: +1 defense bonus expires.
    Soldier's turn:
      HP: 17/131 (bloodied); Temp HP: 0; Surges: 2; Surge Value: 32
      AC: 29; Action Points: 0
      Conditions:
        Combat Advantage (until start of Ragnarok's next turn).
      Soldier Basic Attack (standard action, at_will):
        Attacks Ragnarok with 38 vs. 29 AC (1d20+22; rolled 16).
        Hits: 16 damage (2d8+6; rolled 4, 6).
        Ragnarok deflects 5 damage; 11 gets through (5 temp hp - 16 damage).
        Ragnarok has 18 hp remaining (29 hp - 11 damage).
    
  Round 14:
    Ragnarok's turn:
      HP: 18/94 (bloodied); Temp HP: 0; Surges: 13; Surge Value: 27
      AC: 29; Action Points: 0
      Start of turn:
        Opponent's Combat Advantage expires.
        Ragnarok heals 7 hp (18 hp -> 25 hp; 0 hp wasted).
      Conditions:
        regen 7 hp when bloodied (stance).
        +1 defense bonus (until end of this turn).
      Shift (move action, at_will):
        Ragnarok gains +1 defense bonus (until end of next turn).
      Brash Strike (standard action, at_will):
        Attacks Soldier with 21 vs. 29 AC (1d20+15; rolled 6).
        Misses.
        Soldier gains Combat Advantage (until start of Ragnarok's next turn).
      End of turn: +1 defense bonus expires.
    Soldier's turn:
      HP: 17/131 (bloodied); Temp HP: 0; Surges: 2; Surge Value: 32
      AC: 29; Action Points: 0
      Conditions:
        Combat Advantage (until start of Ragnarok's next turn).
      Soldier Basic Attack (standard action, at_will):
        Attacks Ragnarok with 31 vs. 29 AC (1d20+22; rolled 9).
        Hits: 10 damage (2d8+6; rolled 1, 3).
        Ragnarok has 15 hp remaining (25 hp - 10 damage).
    
  Round 15:
    Ragnarok's turn:
      HP: 15/94 (bloodied); Temp HP: 0; Surges: 13; Surge Value: 27
      AC: 29; Action Points: 0
      Start of turn:
        Opponent's Combat Advantage expires.
        Ragnarok heals 7 hp (15 hp -> 22 hp; 0 hp wasted).
      Conditions:
        regen 7 hp when bloodied (stance).
        +1 defense bonus (until end of this turn).
      Shift (move action, at_will):
        Ragnarok gains +1 defense bonus (until end of next turn).
      Brash Strike (standard action, at_will):
        Attacks Soldier with 18 vs. 29 AC (1d20+15; rolled 3).
        Misses.
        Soldier gains Combat Advantage (until start of Ragnarok's next turn).
      Defensive Resurgence (minor action, daily):
        Ragnarok spends a healing surge (12 remaining).
        Ragnarok heals 27 hp (22 hp -> 49 hp; 0 hp wasted).
        Ragnarok gains +1 defense bonus (until start of next turn).
        Defensive Resurgence has been expended.
      End of turn: +1 defense bonus expires.
    Soldier's turn:
      HP: 17/131 (bloodied); Temp HP: 0; Surges: 2; Surge Value: 32
      AC: 29; Action Points: 0
      Conditions:
        Combat Advantage (until start of Ragnarok's next turn).
      Soldier Basic Attack (standard action, at_will):
        Attacks Ragnarok with 25 vs. 30 AC (1d20+22; rolled 3).
        Misses.
    
  Round 16:
    Ragnarok's turn:
      HP: 49/94; Temp HP: 0; Surges: 12; Surge Value: 27
      AC: 30; Action Points: 0
      Start of turn:
        Opponent's Combat Advantage expires.
        +1 defense bonus expires.
      Conditions:
        regen 7 hp when bloodied (stance).
        +1 defense bonus (until end of this turn).
      Brash Strike (standard action, at_will):
        Attacks Soldier with 22 vs. 29 AC (1d20+15; rolled 7).
        Misses.
        Soldier gains Combat Advantage (until start of Ragnarok's next turn).
      Shift (move action, at_will):
        Ragnarok gains +1 defense bonus (until end of next turn).
      End of turn: +1 defense bonus expires.
    Soldier's turn:
      HP: 17/131 (bloodied); Temp HP: 0; Surges: 2; Surge Value: 32
      AC: 29; Action Points: 0
      Conditions:
        Combat Advantage (until start of Ragnarok's next turn).
      Soldier Basic Attack (standard action, at_will):
        Attacks Ragnarok with 27 vs. 29 AC (1d20+22; rolled 5).
        Misses.
    
  Round 17:
    Ragnarok's turn:
      HP: 49/94; Temp HP: 0; Surges: 12; Surge Value: 27
      AC: 29; Action Points: 0
      Start of turn: Opponent's Combat Advantage expires.
      Conditions:
        regen 7 hp when bloodied (stance).
        +1 defense bonus (until end of this turn).
      Shift (move action, at_will):
        Ragnarok gains +1 defense bonus (until end of next turn).
      Brash Strike (standard action, at_will):
        Attacks Soldier with 21 vs. 29 AC (1d20+15; rolled 6).
        Misses.
        Soldier gains Combat Advantage (until start of Ragnarok's next turn).
      End of turn: +1 defense bonus expires.
    Soldier's turn:
      HP: 17/131 (bloodied); Temp HP: 0; Surges: 2; Surge Value: 32
      AC: 29; Action Points: 0
      Conditions:
        Combat Advantage (until start of Ragnarok's next turn).
      Soldier Basic Attack (standard action, at_will):
        Attacks Ragnarok with 30 vs. 29 AC (1d20+22; rolled 8).
        Hits: 13 damage (2d8+6; rolled 1, 6).
        Ragnarok has 36 hp remaining (49 hp - 13 damage).
        Ragnarok has been bloodied.
    
  Round 18:
    Ragnarok's turn:
      HP: 36/94 (bloodied); Temp HP: 0; Surges: 12; Surge Value: 27
      AC: 29; Action Points: 0
      Start of turn:
        Opponent's Combat Advantage expires.
        Ragnarok heals 7 hp (36 hp -> 43 hp; 0 hp wasted).
      Conditions:
        regen 7 hp when bloodied (stance).
        +1 defense bonus (until end of this turn).
      Brash Strike (standard action, at_will):
        Attacks Soldier with 28 vs. 29 AC (1d20+15; rolled 13).
        Misses.
        Soldier gains Combat Advantage (until start of Ragnarok's next turn).
      Shift (move action, at_will):
        Ragnarok gains +1 defense bonus (until end of next turn).
      End of turn: +1 defense bonus expires.
    Soldier's turn:
      HP: 17/131 (bloodied); Temp HP: 0; Surges: 2; Surge Value: 32
      AC: 29; Action Points: 0
      Conditions:
        Combat Advantage (until start of Ragnarok's next turn).
      Soldier Basic Attack (standard action, at_will):
        Attacks Ragnarok with 32 vs. 29 AC (1d20+22; rolled 10).
        Hits: 10 damage (2d8+6; rolled 1, 3).
        Ragnarok has 33 hp remaining (43 hp - 10 damage).
    
  Round 19:
    Ragnarok's turn:
      HP: 33/94 (bloodied); Temp HP: 0; Surges: 12; Surge Value: 27
      AC: 29; Action Points: 0
      Start of turn:
        Opponent's Combat Advantage expires.
        Ragnarok heals 7 hp (33 hp -> 40 hp; 0 hp wasted).
      Conditions:
        regen 7 hp when bloodied (stance).
        +1 defense bonus (until end of this turn).
      Shift (move action, at_will):
        Ragnarok gains +1 defense bonus (until end of next turn).
      Crushing Surge (standard action, at_will):
        Attacks Soldier with 33 vs. 29 AC (1d20+13; rolled 20).
        Crits: 36 damage (1d10[brutal 2, max]+10 + 2d12; rolled max + 4, 12).
        Soldier has -19 hp remaining (17 hp - 36 damage).
        Ragnarok gains 12 temp hp (had 0; applied 12).
      End of turn: +1 defense bonus expires.
    Soldier has died!
    
  Heroes win!
  Ragnarok takes a short rest.
    Ragnarok has 40 hp; wants at least 81 hp (maximum is 94 hp).
      Ragnarok spends a healing surge (11 remaining).
      Ragnarok heals 27 hp (40 hp -> 67 hp; 0 hp wasted).
      Ragnarok spends a healing surge (10 remaining).
      Ragnarok heals 27 hp (67 hp -> 94 hp; 0 hp wasted).
    Temporary hit points expire.
    Powers recharge:
      Distracting Spate recharges.
      Crushing Blow recharges.
      Unbreakable recharges.
      Griffons Wrath recharges.
      Spend Action Point recharges.
      Second Wind recharges.
      Strikebacks Power recharges.
    Conditions expire:
      Regen 7 hp when bloodied expires.
      +1 defense bonus expires.
  
FIGHT #2: Level 10 Ragnarok VS. Level 10 Soldier
  Roll initiative!
    Ragnarok rolls 22 initiative (1d20+10; rolled 12).
    Soldier rolls 25 initiative (1d20+11; rolled 14).
    Initiative order: 
      Soldier
      Ragnarok
  
  Round 1:
    Soldier's turn:
      HP: 106/106; Temp HP: 0; Surges: 1; Surge Value: 26
      AC: 26; Action Points: 0
      Soldier Basic Attack (standard action, at_will):
        Attacks Ragnarok with 23 vs. 28 AC (1d20+17; rolled 6).
        Misses.
    Ragnarok's turn:
      HP: 94/94; Temp HP: 0; Surges: 10; Surge Value: 27
      AC: 28; Action Points: 0
      Brash Strike (standard action, at_will):
        Attacks Soldier with 30 vs. 26 AC (1d20+15; rolled 15).
        Hits: 19 damage (1d10[brutal 2]+15; rolled 4).
        Soldier has 87 hp remaining (106 hp - 19 damage).
        Ragnarok gains 5 temp hp (had 0; applied 5).
        Soldier gains Combat Advantage (until start of Ragnarok's next turn).
      Shift (move action, at_will):
        Ragnarok gains +1 defense bonus (until end of next turn).
    
  Round 2:
    Soldier's turn:
      HP: 87/106; Temp HP: 0; Surges: 1; Surge Value: 26
      AC: 26; Action Points: 0
      Conditions:
        Combat Advantage (until start of Ragnarok's next turn).
      Soldier Basic Attack (standard action, at_will):
        Attacks Ragnarok with 33 vs. 29 AC (1d20+19; rolled 14).
        Hits: 9 damage (2d6+5; rolled 2, 2).
        Ragnarok deflects 5 damage; 4 gets through (5 temp hp - 9 damage).
        Ragnarok has 90 hp remaining (94 hp - 4 damage).
        Ragnarok reacts with Strikebacks Power (immediate reaction, encounter):
          Attacks Soldier with 27 vs. 26 AC (1d20+13; rolled 14).
          Hits: 18 damage (1d10[brutal 2]+10; rolled 8).
          Soldier has 69 hp remaining (87 hp - 18 damage).
          Ragnarok gains 5 temp hp (had 0; applied 5).
          Strikebacks Power has been expended.
    Ragnarok's turn:
      HP: 90/94; Temp HP: 5; Surges: 10; Surge Value: 27
      AC: 29; Action Points: 0
      Start of turn: Opponent's Combat Advantage expires.
      Conditions:
        +1 defense bonus (until end of this turn).
      Distracting Spate (standard action, encounter):
        Attacks Soldier with 23 vs. 26 AC (1d20+13; rolled 10).
        Misses.
        Distracting Spate has been expended.
      Shift (move action, at_will):
        Ragnarok gains +1 defense bonus (until end of next turn).
      End of turn: +1 defense bonus expires.
    
  Round 3:
    Soldier's turn:
      HP: 69/106; Temp HP: 0; Surges: 1; Surge Value: 26
      AC: 26; Action Points: 0
      Soldier Encounter Attack (standard action, encounter):
        Attacks Ragnarok with 21 vs. 29 AC (1d20+17; rolled 4).
        Misses.
        Soldier Encounter Attack has been expended.
    Ragnarok's turn:
      HP: 90/94; Temp HP: 5; Surges: 10; Surge Value: 27
      AC: 29; Action Points: 0
      Conditions:
        +1 defense bonus (until end of this turn).
      Griffons Wrath (standard action, encounter):
        Attacks Soldier with 17 vs. 26 AC (1d20+13; rolled 4).
        Misses.
        Griffons Wrath has been expended.
      Shift (move action, at_will):
        Ragnarok gains +1 defense bonus (until end of next turn).
      End of turn: +1 defense bonus expires.
    
  Round 4:
    Soldier's turn:
      HP: 69/106; Temp HP: 0; Surges: 1; Surge Value: 26
      AC: 26; Action Points: 0
      Soldier Basic Attack (standard action, at_will):
        Attacks Ragnarok with 36 vs. 29 AC (1d20+17; rolled 19).
        Hits: 11 damage (2d6+5; rolled 4, 2).
        Ragnarok deflects 5 damage; 6 gets through (5 temp hp - 11 damage).
        Ragnarok has 84 hp remaining (90 hp - 6 damage).
    Ragnarok's turn:
      HP: 84/94; Temp HP: 0; Surges: 10; Surge Value: 27
      AC: 29; Action Points: 0
      Conditions:
        +1 defense bonus (until end of this turn).
      Shift (move action, at_will):
        Ragnarok gains +1 defense bonus (until end of next turn).
      Crushing Surge (standard action, at_will):
        Attacks Soldier with 22 vs. 26 AC (1d20+13; rolled 9).
        Misses.
        Ragnarok gains 5 temp hp (had 0; applied 5).
      End of turn: +1 defense bonus expires.
    
  Round 5:
    Soldier's turn:
      HP: 69/106; Temp HP: 0; Surges: 1; Surge Value: 26
      AC: 26; Action Points: 0
      Soldier Basic Attack (standard action, at_will):
        Attacks Ragnarok with 20 vs. 29 AC (1d20+17; rolled 3).
        Misses.
    Ragnarok's turn:
      HP: 84/94; Temp HP: 5; Surges: 10; Surge Value: 27
      AC: 29; Action Points: 0
      Conditions:
        +1 defense bonus (until end of this turn).
      Brash Strike (standard action, at_will):
        Attacks Soldier with 24 vs. 26 AC (1d20+15; rolled 9).
        Misses.
        Soldier gains Combat Advantage (until start of Ragnarok's next turn).
      Shift (move action, at_will):
        Ragnarok gains +1 defense bonus (until end of next turn).
      End of turn: +1 defense bonus expires.
    
  Round 6:
    Soldier's turn:
      HP: 69/106; Temp HP: 0; Surges: 1; Surge Value: 26
      AC: 26; Action Points: 0
      Conditions:
        Combat Advantage (until start of Ragnarok's next turn).
      Soldier Basic Attack (standard action, at_will):
        Attacks Ragnarok with 25 vs. 29 AC (1d20+19; rolled 6).
        Misses.
    Ragnarok's turn:
      HP: 84/94; Temp HP: 5; Surges: 10; Surge Value: 27
      AC: 29; Action Points: 0
      Start of turn: Opponent's Combat Advantage expires.
      Conditions:
        +1 defense bonus (until end of this turn).
      Brash Strike (standard action, at_will):
        Attacks Soldier with 31 vs. 26 AC (1d20+15; rolled 16).
        Hits: 22 damage (1d10[brutal 2]+15; rolled 7).
        Soldier has 47 hp remaining (69 hp - 22 damage).
        Soldier has been bloodied.
        Ragnarok uses Jackal Strike (free action, daily):
          Attacks Soldier with 28 vs. 26 AC (1d20+13; rolled 15).
          Hits: 31 damage (3d10[brutal 2]+10; rolled 1, 3, 1, 8, 1, 2, 2, 10).
          Soldier has 16 hp remaining (47 hp - 31 damage).
          Ragnarok gains 0 temp hp (had 5; applied 5).
          Jackal Strike has been expended.
        Ragnarok gains 0 temp hp (had 5; applied 5).
        Soldier gains Combat Advantage (until start of Ragnarok's next turn).
      Shift (move action, at_will):
        Ragnarok gains +1 defense bonus (until end of next turn).
      End of turn: +1 defense bonus expires.
    
  Round 7:
    Soldier's turn:
      HP: 16/106 (bloodied); Temp HP: 0; Surges: 1; Surge Value: 26
      AC: 26; Action Points: 0
      Conditions:
        Combat Advantage (until start of Ragnarok's next turn).
      Soldier Basic Attack (standard action, at_will):
        Attacks Ragnarok with 39 vs. 29 AC (1d20+19; rolled 20).
        Crits: 17 damage (2d6[max]+5; rolled max).
        Ragnarok reacts with Unbreakable (immediate reaction, encounter):
          Damage is reduced to 7 hp (17 hp - 10 hp).
          Unbreakable has been expended.
        Ragnarok deflects 5 damage; 2 gets through (5 temp hp - 7 damage).
        Ragnarok has 82 hp remaining (84 hp - 2 damage).
    Ragnarok's turn:
      HP: 82/94; Temp HP: 0; Surges: 10; Surge Value: 27
      AC: 29; Action Points: 0
      Start of turn: Opponent's Combat Advantage expires.
      Conditions:
        +1 defense bonus (until end of this turn).
      Shift (move action, at_will):
        Ragnarok gains +1 defense bonus (until end of next turn).
      Brash Strike (standard action, at_will):
        Attacks Soldier with 19 vs. 26 AC (1d20+15; rolled 4).
        Misses.
        Soldier gains Combat Advantage (until start of Ragnarok's next turn).
      End of turn: +1 defense bonus expires.
    
  Round 8:
    Soldier's turn:
      HP: 16/106 (bloodied); Temp HP: 0; Surges: 1; Surge Value: 26
      AC: 26; Action Points: 0
      Conditions:
        Combat Advantage (until start of Ragnarok's next turn).
      Soldier Basic Attack (standard action, at_will):
        Attacks Ragnarok with 31 vs. 29 AC (1d20+19; rolled 12).
        Hits: 12 damage (2d6+5; rolled 5, 2).
        Ragnarok has 70 hp remaining (82 hp - 12 damage).
    Ragnarok's turn:
      HP: 70/94; Temp HP: 0; Surges: 10; Surge Value: 27
      AC: 29; Action Points: 0
      Start of turn: Opponent's Combat Advantage expires.
      Conditions:
        +1 defense bonus (until end of this turn).
      Brash Strike (standard action, at_will):
        Attacks Soldier with 25 vs. 26 AC (1d20+15; rolled 10).
        Misses.
        Soldier gains Combat Advantage (until start of Ragnarok's next turn).
      Shift (move action, at_will):
        Ragnarok gains +1 defense bonus (until end of next turn).
      End of turn: +1 defense bonus expires.
    
  Round 9:
    Soldier's turn:
      HP: 16/106 (bloodied); Temp HP: 0; Surges: 1; Surge Value: 26
      AC: 26; Action Points: 0
      Conditions:
        Combat Advantage (until start of Ragnarok's next turn).
      Soldier Basic Attack (standard action, at_will):
        Attacks Ragnarok with 35 vs. 29 AC (1d20+19; rolled 16).
        Hits: 12 damage (2d6+5; rolled 1, 6).
        Ragnarok has 58 hp remaining (70 hp - 12 damage).
    Ragnarok's turn:
      HP: 58/94; Temp HP: 0; Surges: 10; Surge Value: 27
      AC: 29; Action Points: 0
      Start of turn: Opponent's Combat Advantage expires.
      Conditions:
        +1 defense bonus (until end of this turn).
      Crushing Blow (standard action, encounter):
        Attacks Soldier with 31 vs. 26 AC (1d20+13; rolled 18).
        Hits: 25 damage (2d10[brutal 2]+15; rolled 4, 2, 2, 6).
        Soldier has -9 hp remaining (16 hp - 25 damage).
        Ragnarok gains 5 temp hp (had 0; applied 5).
        Crushing Blow has been expended.
      End of turn: +1 defense bonus expires.
    Soldier has died!
    
  Heroes win!
  Ragnarok takes a short rest.
    Ragnarok has 58 hp; wants at least 81 hp (maximum is 94 hp).
      Ragnarok spends a healing surge (9 remaining).
      Ragnarok heals 27 hp (58 hp -> 85 hp; 0 hp wasted).
    Temporary hit points expire.
    Powers recharge:
      Distracting Spate recharges.
      Crushing Blow recharges.
      Unbreakable recharges.
      Griffons Wrath recharges.
      Strikebacks Power recharges.
    Milestone:
      Ragnarok gains an action point.
      Meliorating Layered Plate Armor +2: enhancement increases to +3.
  
FIGHT #3: Level 10 Ragnarok VS. Level 12 Soldier
  Roll initiative!
    Ragnarok rolls 28 initiative (1d20+10; rolled 18).
    Soldier rolls 18 initiative (1d20+12; rolled 6).
    Initiative order: 
      Ragnarok
      Soldier
  
  Round 1:
    Ragnarok's turn:
      HP: 85/94; Temp HP: 0; Surges: 9; Surge Value: 27
      AC: 29; Action Points: 1
      Brash Strike (standard action, at_will):
        Attacks Soldier with 23 vs. 28 AC (1d20+15; rolled 8).
        Misses.
        Soldier gains Combat Advantage (until start of Ragnarok's next turn).
      Shift (move action, at_will):
        Ragnarok gains +1 defense bonus (until end of next turn).
      Spend Action Point (free action, encounter):
        Ragnarok spends an action point (0 remaining).
        Ragnarok gains a standard action.
        Spend Action Point has been expended.
      Crushing Blow (standard action, encounter):
        Attacks Soldier with 22 vs. 28 AC (1d20+13; rolled 9).
        Misses.
        Crushing Blow has been expended.
    Soldier's turn:
      HP: 123/123; Temp HP: 0; Surges: 2; Surge Value: 30
      AC: 28; Action Points: 0
      Conditions:
        Combat Advantage (until start of Ragnarok's next turn).
      Soldier Encounter Attack (standard action, encounter):
        Attacks Ragnarok with 27 vs. 30 AC (1d20+21; rolled 6).
        Misses.
        Soldier Encounter Attack has been expended.
    
  Round 2:
    Ragnarok's turn:
      HP: 85/94; Temp HP: 0; Surges: 9; Surge Value: 27
      AC: 30; Action Points: 0
      Start of turn: Opponent's Combat Advantage expires.
      Conditions:
        +1 defense bonus (until end of this turn).
      Brash Strike (standard action, at_will):
        Attacks Soldier with 31 vs. 28 AC (1d20+15; rolled 16).
        Hits: 24 damage (1d10[brutal 2]+15; rolled 9).
        Soldier has 99 hp remaining (123 hp - 24 damage).
        Ragnarok gains 5 temp hp (had 0; applied 5).
        Soldier gains Combat Advantage (until start of Ragnarok's next turn).
      Shift (move action, at_will):
        Ragnarok gains +1 defense bonus (until end of next turn).
      End of turn: +1 defense bonus expires.
    Soldier's turn:
      HP: 99/123; Temp HP: 0; Surges: 2; Surge Value: 30
      AC: 28; Action Points: 0
      Conditions:
        Combat Advantage (until start of Ragnarok's next turn).
      Soldier Basic Attack (standard action, at_will):
        Attacks Ragnarok with 25 vs. 30 AC (1d20+21; rolled 4).
        Misses.
    
  Round 3:
    Ragnarok's turn:
      HP: 85/94; Temp HP: 5; Surges: 9; Surge Value: 27
      AC: 30; Action Points: 0
      Start of turn: Opponent's Combat Advantage expires.
      Conditions:
        +1 defense bonus (until end of this turn).
      Brash Strike (standard action, at_will):
        Attacks Soldier with 18 vs. 28 AC (1d20+15; rolled 3).
        Misses.
        Soldier gains Combat Advantage (until start of Ragnarok's next turn).
      Shift (move action, at_will):
        Ragnarok gains +1 defense bonus (until end of next turn).
      End of turn: +1 defense bonus expires.
    Soldier's turn:
      HP: 99/123; Temp HP: 0; Surges: 2; Surge Value: 30
      AC: 28; Action Points: 0
      Conditions:
        Combat Advantage (until start of Ragnarok's next turn).
      Soldier Basic Attack (standard action, at_will):
        Attacks Ragnarok with 34 vs. 30 AC (1d20+21; rolled 13).
        Hits: 13 damage (2d6+5; rolled 2, 6).
        Ragnarok deflects 5 damage; 8 gets through (5 temp hp - 13 damage).
        Ragnarok has 77 hp remaining (85 hp - 8 damage).
        Ragnarok reacts with Strikebacks Power (immediate reaction, encounter):
          Attacks Soldier with 21 vs. 28 AC (1d20+13; rolled 8).
          Misses.
          Strikebacks Power has been expended.
    
  Round 4:
    Ragnarok's turn:
      HP: 77/94; Temp HP: 0; Surges: 9; Surge Value: 27
      AC: 30; Action Points: 0
      Start of turn: Opponent's Combat Advantage expires.
      Conditions:
        +1 defense bonus (until end of this turn).
      Distracting Spate (standard action, encounter):
        Attacks Soldier with 28 vs. 28 AC (1d20+13; rolled 15).
        Hits: 20 damage (2d10[brutal 2]+10; rolled 7, 2, 3).
        Soldier has 79 hp remaining (99 hp - 20 damage).
        Ragnarok gains 5 temp hp (had 0; applied 5).
        Ragnarok gains Combat Advantage (until end of next turn).
        Distracting Spate has been expended.
      Shift (move action, at_will):
        Ragnarok gains +1 defense bonus (until end of next turn).
      End of turn: +1 defense bonus expires.
    Soldier's turn:
      HP: 79/123; Temp HP: 0; Surges: 2; Surge Value: 30
      AC: 28; Action Points: 0
      Soldier Basic Attack (standard action, at_will):
        Attacks Ragnarok with 29 vs. 30 AC (1d20+19; rolled 10).
        Misses.
    
  Round 5:
    Ragnarok's turn:
      HP: 77/94; Temp HP: 5; Surges: 9; Surge Value: 27
      AC: 30; Action Points: 0
      Conditions:
        Combat Advantage (until end of this turn).
        +1 defense bonus (until end of this turn).
      Shift (move action, at_will):
        Ragnarok gains +1 defense bonus (until end of next turn).
      Griffons Wrath (standard action, encounter):
        Attacks Soldier with 34 vs. 28 AC (1d20+15; rolled 19).
        Hits: 30 damage (2d10[brutal 2]+10; rolled 10, 10).
        Soldier has 49 hp remaining (79 hp - 30 damage).
        Soldier has been bloodied.
        Ragnarok gains 0 temp hp (had 5; applied 5).
        Soldier gains -2 AC penalty (until end of Ragnarok's next turn).
        Griffons Wrath has been expended.
      End of turn:
        Combat Advantage expires.
        +1 defense bonus expires.
    Soldier's turn:
      HP: 49/123 (bloodied); Temp HP: 0; Surges: 2; Surge Value: 30
      AC: 26; Action Points: 0
      Conditions:
        -2 AC penalty (until end of Ragnarok's next turn).
      Soldier Basic Attack (standard action, at_will):
        Attacks Ragnarok with 22 vs. 30 AC (1d20+19; rolled 3).
        Misses.
    
  Round 6:
    Ragnarok's turn:
      HP: 77/94; Temp HP: 5; Surges: 9; Surge Value: 27
      AC: 30; Action Points: 0
      Conditions:
        +1 defense bonus (until end of this turn).
      Shift (move action, at_will):
        Ragnarok gains +1 defense bonus (until end of next turn).
      Brash Strike (standard action, at_will):
        Attacks Soldier with 25 vs. 26 AC (1d20+15; rolled 10).
        Misses.
        Soldier gains Combat Advantage (until start of Ragnarok's next turn).
      End of turn:
        +1 defense bonus expires.
        Opponent's -2 AC penalty expires.
    Soldier's turn:
      HP: 49/123 (bloodied); Temp HP: 0; Surges: 2; Surge Value: 30
      AC: 28; Action Points: 0
      Conditions:
        Combat Advantage (until start of Ragnarok's next turn).
      Soldier Basic Attack (standard action, at_will):
        Attacks Ragnarok with 28 vs. 30 AC (1d20+21; rolled 7).
        Misses.
    
  Round 7:
    Ragnarok's turn:
      HP: 77/94; Temp HP: 5; Surges: 9; Surge Value: 27
      AC: 30; Action Points: 0
      Start of turn: Opponent's Combat Advantage expires.
      Conditions:
        +1 defense bonus (until end of this turn).
      Brash Strike (standard action, at_will):
        Attacks Soldier with 32 vs. 28 AC (1d20+15; rolled 17).
        Hits: 21 damage (1d10[brutal 2]+15; rolled 6).
        Soldier has 28 hp remaining (49 hp - 21 damage).
        Ragnarok gains 0 temp hp (had 5; applied 5).
        Soldier gains Combat Advantage (until start of Ragnarok's next turn).
      Shift (move action, at_will):
        Ragnarok gains +1 defense bonus (until end of next turn).
      End of turn: +1 defense bonus expires.
    Soldier's turn:
      HP: 28/123 (bloodied); Temp HP: 0; Surges: 2; Surge Value: 30
      AC: 28; Action Points: 0
      Conditions:
        Combat Advantage (until start of Ragnarok's next turn).
      Soldier Basic Attack (standard action, at_will):
        Attacks Ragnarok with 24 vs. 30 AC (1d20+21; rolled 3).
        Misses.
    
  Round 8:
    Ragnarok's turn:
      HP: 77/94; Temp HP: 5; Surges: 9; Surge Value: 27
      AC: 30; Action Points: 0
      Start of turn: Opponent's Combat Advantage expires.
      Conditions:
        +1 defense bonus (until end of this turn).
      Shift (move action, at_will):
        Ragnarok gains +1 defense bonus (until end of next turn).
      Brash Strike (standard action, at_will):
        Attacks Soldier with 32 vs. 28 AC (1d20+15; rolled 17).
        Hits: 25 damage (1d10[brutal 2]+15; rolled 10).
        Soldier has 3 hp remaining (28 hp - 25 damage).
        Ragnarok gains 0 temp hp (had 5; applied 5).
        Soldier gains Combat Advantage (until start of Ragnarok's next turn).
      End of turn: +1 defense bonus expires.
    Soldier's turn:
      HP: 3/123 (bloodied); Temp HP: 0; Surges: 2; Surge Value: 30
      AC: 28; Action Points: 0
      Conditions:
        Combat Advantage (until start of Ragnarok's next turn).
      Soldier Basic Attack (standard action, at_will):
        Attacks Ragnarok with 34 vs. 30 AC (1d20+21; rolled 13).
        Hits: 13 damage (2d6+5; rolled 6, 2).
        Ragnarok deflects 5 damage; 8 gets through (5 temp hp - 13 damage).
        Ragnarok has 69 hp remaining (77 hp - 8 damage).
    
  Round 9:
    Ragnarok's turn:
      HP: 69/94; Temp HP: 0; Surges: 9; Surge Value: 27
      AC: 30; Action Points: 0
      Start of turn: Opponent's Combat Advantage expires.
      Conditions:
        +1 defense bonus (until end of this turn).
      Shift (move action, at_will):
        Ragnarok gains +1 defense bonus (until end of next turn).
      Crushing Surge (standard action, at_will):
        Attacks Soldier with 27 vs. 28 AC (1d20+13; rolled 14).
        Misses.
        Ragnarok gains 5 temp hp (had 0; applied 5).
      End of turn: +1 defense bonus expires.
    Soldier's turn:
      HP: 3/123 (bloodied); Temp HP: 0; Surges: 2; Surge Value: 30
      AC: 28; Action Points: 0
      Soldier Basic Attack (standard action, at_will):
        Attacks Ragnarok with 20 vs. 30 AC (1d20+19; rolled 1).
        Misses.
    
  Round 10:
    Ragnarok's turn:
      HP: 69/94; Temp HP: 5; Surges: 9; Surge Value: 27
      AC: 30; Action Points: 0
      Conditions:
        +1 defense bonus (until end of this turn).
      Shift (move action, at_will):
        Ragnarok gains +1 defense bonus (until end of next turn).
      Brash Strike (standard action, at_will):
        Attacks Soldier with 16 vs. 28 AC (1d20+15; rolled 1).
        Misses.
        Soldier gains Combat Advantage (until start of Ragnarok's next turn).
      End of turn: +1 defense bonus expires.
    Soldier's turn:
      HP: 3/123 (bloodied); Temp HP: 0; Surges: 2; Surge Value: 30
      AC: 28; Action Points: 0
      Conditions:
        Combat Advantage (until start of Ragnarok's next turn).
      Soldier Basic Attack (standard action, at_will):
        Attacks Ragnarok with 35 vs. 30 AC (1d20+21; rolled 14).
        Hits: 16 damage (2d6+5; rolled 6, 5).
        Ragnarok reacts with Unbreakable (immediate reaction, encounter):
          Damage is reduced to 6 hp (16 hp - 10 hp).
          Unbreakable has been expended.
        Ragnarok deflects 5 damage; 1 gets through (5 temp hp - 6 damage).
        Ragnarok has 68 hp remaining (69 hp - 1 damage).
    
  Round 11:
    Ragnarok's turn:
      HP: 68/94; Temp HP: 0; Surges: 9; Surge Value: 27
      AC: 30; Action Points: 0
      Start of turn: Opponent's Combat Advantage expires.
      Conditions:
        +1 defense bonus (until end of this turn).
      Brash Strike (standard action, at_will):
        Attacks Soldier with 28 vs. 28 AC (1d20+15; rolled 13).
        Hits: 20 damage (1d10[brutal 2]+15; rolled 5).
        Soldier has -17 hp remaining (3 hp - 20 damage).
        Ragnarok gains 5 temp hp (had 0; applied 5).
        Soldier gains Combat Advantage (until start of Ragnarok's next turn).
      End of turn: +1 defense bonus expires.
    Soldier has died!
    
  Heroes win!
  Ragnarok takes a short rest.
    Ragnarok has 68 hp; wants at least 81 hp (maximum is 94 hp).
      Ragnarok spends a healing surge (8 remaining).
      Ragnarok heals 27 hp (68 hp -> 94 hp; 1 hp wasted).
    Temporary hit points expire.
    Powers recharge:
      Distracting Spate recharges.
      Crushing Blow recharges.
      Unbreakable recharges.
      Griffons Wrath recharges.
      Spend Action Point recharges.
      Strikebacks Power recharges.
  
FIGHT #4: Level 10 Ragnarok VS. Level 10 Soldier
  Roll initiative!
    Ragnarok rolls 13 initiative (1d20+10; rolled 3).
    Soldier rolls 28 initiative (1d20+11; rolled 17).
    Initiative order: 
      Soldier
      Ragnarok
  
  Round 1:
    Soldier's turn:
      HP: 106/106; Temp HP: 0; Surges: 1; Surge Value: 26
      AC: 26; Action Points: 0
      Soldier Encounter Attack (standard action, encounter):
        Attacks Ragnarok with 26 vs. 29 AC (1d20+17; rolled 9).
        Misses.
        Soldier Encounter Attack has been expended.
    Ragnarok's turn:
      HP: 94/94; Temp HP: 0; Surges: 8; Surge Value: 27
      AC: 29; Action Points: 0
      Crushing Blow (standard action, encounter):
        Attacks Soldier with 14 vs. 26 AC (1d20+13; rolled 1).
        Misses.
        Crushing Blow has been expended.
      Shift (move action, at_will):
        Ragnarok gains +1 defense bonus (until end of next turn).
    
  Round 2:
    Soldier's turn:
      HP: 106/106; Temp HP: 0; Surges: 1; Surge Value: 26
      AC: 26; Action Points: 0
      Soldier Basic Attack (standard action, at_will):
        Attacks Ragnarok with 33 vs. 30 AC (1d20+17; rolled 16).
        Hits: 11 damage (2d6+5; rolled 5, 1).
        Ragnarok reacts with Unbreakable (immediate reaction, encounter):
          Damage is reduced to 1 hp (11 hp - 10 hp).
          Unbreakable has been expended.
        Ragnarok has 93 hp remaining (94 hp - 1 damage).
    Ragnarok's turn:
      HP: 93/94; Temp HP: 0; Surges: 8; Surge Value: 27
      AC: 30; Action Points: 0
      Conditions:
        +1 defense bonus (until end of this turn).
      Shift (move action, at_will):
        Ragnarok gains +1 defense bonus (until end of next turn).
      Griffons Wrath (standard action, encounter):
        Attacks Soldier with 23 vs. 26 AC (1d20+13; rolled 10).
        Misses.
        Griffons Wrath has been expended.
      End of turn: +1 defense bonus expires.
    
  Round 3:
    Soldier's turn:
      HP: 106/106; Temp HP: 0; Surges: 1; Surge Value: 26
      AC: 26; Action Points: 0
      Soldier Basic Attack (standard action, at_will):
        Attacks Ragnarok with 22 vs. 30 AC (1d20+17; rolled 5).
        Misses.
    Ragnarok's turn:
      HP: 93/94; Temp HP: 0; Surges: 8; Surge Value: 27
      AC: 30; Action Points: 0
      Conditions:
        +1 defense bonus (until end of this turn).
      Crushing Surge (standard action, at_will):
        Attacks Soldier with 19 vs. 26 AC (1d20+13; rolled 6).
        Misses.
        Ragnarok gains 5 temp hp (had 0; applied 5).
      Shift (move action, at_will):
        Ragnarok gains +1 defense bonus (until end of next turn).
      End of turn: +1 defense bonus expires.
    
  Round 4:
    Soldier's turn:
      HP: 106/106; Temp HP: 0; Surges: 1; Surge Value: 26
      AC: 26; Action Points: 0
      Soldier Basic Attack (standard action, at_will):
        Attacks Ragnarok with 18 vs. 30 AC (1d20+17; rolled 1).
        Misses.
    Ragnarok's turn:
      HP: 93/94; Temp HP: 5; Surges: 8; Surge Value: 27
      AC: 30; Action Points: 0
      Conditions:
        +1 defense bonus (until end of this turn).
      Distracting Spate (standard action, encounter):
        Attacks Soldier with 32 vs. 26 AC (1d20+13; rolled 19).
        Hits: 28 damage (2d10[brutal 2]+10; rolled 10, 8).
        Soldier has 78 hp remaining (106 hp - 28 damage).
        Ragnarok gains 0 temp hp (had 5; applied 5).
        Ragnarok gains Combat Advantage (until end of next turn).
        Distracting Spate has been expended.
      Shift (move action, at_will):
        Ragnarok gains +1 defense bonus (until end of next turn).
      End of turn: +1 defense bonus expires.
    
  Round 5:
    Soldier's turn:
      HP: 78/106; Temp HP: 0; Surges: 1; Surge Value: 26
      AC: 26; Action Points: 0
      Soldier Basic Attack (standard action, at_will):
        Attacks Ragnarok with 28 vs. 30 AC (1d20+17; rolled 11).
        Misses.
    Ragnarok's turn:
      HP: 93/94; Temp HP: 5; Surges: 8; Surge Value: 27
      AC: 30; Action Points: 0
      Conditions:
        Combat Advantage (until end of this turn).
        +1 defense bonus (until end of this turn).
      Shift (move action, at_will):
        Ragnarok gains +1 defense bonus (until end of next turn).
      Brash Strike (standard action, at_will):
        Attacks Soldier with 19 vs. 26 AC (1d20+17; rolled 2).
        Misses.
        Soldier gains Combat Advantage (until start of Ragnarok's next turn).
      End of turn:
        Combat Advantage expires.
        +1 defense bonus expires.
    
  Round 6:
    Soldier's turn:
      HP: 78/106; Temp HP: 0; Surges: 1; Surge Value: 26
      AC: 26; Action Points: 0
      Conditions:
        Combat Advantage (until start of Ragnarok's next turn).
      Soldier Basic Attack (standard action, at_will):
        Attacks Ragnarok with 36 vs. 30 AC (1d20+19; rolled 17).
        Hits: 13 damage (2d6+5; rolled 5, 3).
        Ragnarok deflects 5 damage; 8 gets through (5 temp hp - 13 damage).
        Ragnarok has 85 hp remaining (93 hp - 8 damage).
        Ragnarok reacts with Strikebacks Power (immediate reaction, encounter):
          Attacks Soldier with 33 vs. 26 AC (1d20+13; rolled 20).
          Crits: 33 damage (1d10[brutal 2, max]+10 + 2d12; rolled max + 12, 1).
          Soldier has 45 hp remaining (78 hp - 33 damage).
          Soldier has been bloodied.
          Ragnarok gains 5 temp hp (had 0; applied 5).
          Strikebacks Power has been expended.
    Ragnarok's turn:
      HP: 85/94; Temp HP: 5; Surges: 8; Surge Value: 27
      AC: 30; Action Points: 0
      Start of turn: Opponent's Combat Advantage expires.
      Conditions:
        +1 defense bonus (until end of this turn).
      Shift (move action, at_will):
        Ragnarok gains +1 defense bonus (until end of next turn).
      Brash Strike (standard action, at_will):
        Attacks Soldier with 26 vs. 26 AC (1d20+15; rolled 11).
        Hits: 20 damage (1d10[brutal 2]+15; rolled 5).
        Soldier has 25 hp remaining (45 hp - 20 damage).
        Ragnarok gains 0 temp hp (had 5; applied 5).
        Soldier gains Combat Advantage (until start of Ragnarok's next turn).
      End of turn: +1 defense bonus expires.
    
  Round 7:
    Soldier's turn:
      HP: 25/106 (bloodied); Temp HP: 0; Surges: 1; Surge Value: 26
      AC: 26; Action Points: 0
      Conditions:
        Combat Advantage (until start of Ragnarok's next turn).
      Soldier Basic Attack (standard action, at_will):
        Attacks Ragnarok with 24 vs. 30 AC (1d20+19; rolled 5).
        Misses.
    Ragnarok's turn:
      HP: 85/94; Temp HP: 5; Surges: 8; Surge Value: 27
      AC: 30; Action Points: 0
      Start of turn: Opponent's Combat Advantage expires.
      Conditions:
        +1 defense bonus (until end of this turn).
      Shift (move action, at_will):
        Ragnarok gains +1 defense bonus (until end of next turn).
      Brash Strike (standard action, at_will):
        Attacks Soldier with 21 vs. 26 AC (1d20+15; rolled 6).
        Misses.
        Soldier gains Combat Advantage (until start of Ragnarok's next turn).
      End of turn: +1 defense bonus expires.
    
  Round 8:
    Soldier's turn:
      HP: 25/106 (bloodied); Temp HP: 0; Surges: 1; Surge Value: 26
      AC: 26; Action Points: 0
      Conditions:
        Combat Advantage (until start of Ragnarok's next turn).
      Soldier Basic Attack (standard action, at_will):
        Attacks Ragnarok with 34 vs. 30 AC (1d20+19; rolled 15).
        Hits: 12 damage (2d6+5; rolled 1, 6).
        Ragnarok deflects 5 damage; 7 gets through (5 temp hp - 12 damage).
        Ragnarok has 78 hp remaining (85 hp - 7 damage).
    Ragnarok's turn:
      HP: 78/94; Temp HP: 0; Surges: 8; Surge Value: 27
      AC: 30; Action Points: 0
      Start of turn: Opponent's Combat Advantage expires.
      Conditions:
        +1 defense bonus (until end of this turn).
      Brash Strike (standard action, at_will):
        Attacks Soldier with 35 vs. 26 AC (1d20+15; rolled 20).
        Crits: 38 damage (1d10[brutal 2, max]+15 + 2d12; rolled max + 7, 6).
        Soldier has -13 hp remaining (25 hp - 38 damage).
        Ragnarok gains 5 temp hp (had 0; applied 5).
        Soldier gains Combat Advantage (until start of Ragnarok's next turn).
      End of turn: +1 defense bonus expires.
    Soldier has died!
    
  Heroes win!
  Ragnarok takes a short rest.
    Ragnarok has 78 hp; wants at least 81 hp (maximum is 94 hp).
      Ragnarok spends a healing surge (7 remaining).
      Ragnarok heals 27 hp (78 hp -> 94 hp; 11 hp wasted).
    Temporary hit points expire.
    Powers recharge:
      Distracting Spate recharges.
      Crushing Blow recharges.
      Unbreakable recharges.
      Griffons Wrath recharges.
      Strikebacks Power recharges.
    Milestone:
      Ragnarok gains an action point.
      Meliorating Layered Plate Armor +2: enhancement increases to +4.
  
FIGHT #5: Level 10 Ragnarok VS. Level 11 Soldier
  Roll initiative!
    Ragnarok rolls 25 initiative (1d20+10; rolled 15).
    Soldier rolls 19 initiative (1d20+11; rolled 8).
    Initiative order: 
      Ragnarok
      Soldier
  
  Round 1:
    Ragnarok's turn:
      HP: 94/94; Temp HP: 0; Surges: 7; Surge Value: 27
      AC: 30; Action Points: 1
      Shift (move action, at_will):
        Ragnarok gains +1 defense bonus (until end of next turn).
      Griffons Wrath (standard action, encounter):
        Attacks Soldier with 19 vs. 27 AC (1d20+13; rolled 6).
        Misses.
        Griffons Wrath has been expended.
      Spend Action Point (free action, encounter):
        Ragnarok spends an action point (0 remaining).
        Ragnarok gains a standard action.
        Spend Action Point has been expended.
      Crushing Blow (standard action, encounter):
        Attacks Soldier with 30 vs. 27 AC (1d20+13; rolled 17).
        Hits: 27 damage (2d10[brutal 2]+15; rolled 7, 5).
        Soldier has 87 hp remaining (114 hp - 27 damage).
        Ragnarok gains 5 temp hp (had 0; applied 5).
        Crushing Blow has been expended.
    Soldier's turn:
      HP: 87/114; Temp HP: 0; Surges: 2; Surge Value: 28
      AC: 27; Action Points: 0
      Soldier Encounter Attack (standard action, encounter):
        Attacks Ragnarok with 27 vs. 31 AC (1d20+18; rolled 9).
        Misses.
        Soldier Encounter Attack has been expended.
    
  Round 2:
    Ragnarok's turn:
      HP: 94/94; Temp HP: 5; Surges: 7; Surge Value: 27
      AC: 31; Action Points: 0
      Conditions:
        +1 defense bonus (until end of this turn).
      Distracting Spate (standard action, encounter):
        Attacks Soldier with 33 vs. 27 AC (1d20+13; rolled 20).
        Crits: 38 damage (2d10[brutal 2, max]+10 + 2d12; rolled max + 7, 1).
        Soldier has 49 hp remaining (87 hp - 38 damage).
        Soldier has been bloodied.
        Ragnarok gains 0 temp hp (had 5; applied 5).
        Ragnarok gains Combat Advantage (until end of next turn).
        Distracting Spate has been expended.
      Shift (move action, at_will):
        Ragnarok gains +1 defense bonus (until end of next turn).
      End of turn: +1 defense bonus expires.
    Soldier's turn:
      HP: 49/114 (bloodied); Temp HP: 0; Surges: 2; Surge Value: 28
      AC: 27; Action Points: 0
      Soldier Basic Attack (standard action, at_will):
        Attacks Ragnarok with 32 vs. 31 AC (1d20+18; rolled 14).
        Hits: 12 damage (2d6+5; rolled 6, 1).
        Ragnarok deflects 5 damage; 7 gets through (5 temp hp - 12 damage).
        Ragnarok has 87 hp remaining (94 hp - 7 damage).
        Ragnarok reacts with Strikebacks Power (immediate reaction, encounter):
          Attacks Soldier with 29 vs. 27 AC (1d20+15; rolled 14).
          Hits: 13 damage (1d10[brutal 2]+10; rolled 3).
          Soldier has 36 hp remaining (49 hp - 13 damage).
          Ragnarok gains 5 temp hp (had 0; applied 5).
          Strikebacks Power has been expended.
    
  Round 3:
    Ragnarok's turn:
      HP: 87/94; Temp HP: 5; Surges: 7; Surge Value: 27
      AC: 31; Action Points: 0
      Conditions:
        Combat Advantage (until end of this turn).
        +1 defense bonus (until end of this turn).
      Shift (move action, at_will):
        Ragnarok gains +1 defense bonus (until end of next turn).
      Brash Strike (standard action, at_will):
        Attacks Soldier with 26 vs. 27 AC (1d20+17; rolled 9).
        Misses.
        Soldier gains Combat Advantage (until start of Ragnarok's next turn).
      End of turn:
        Combat Advantage expires.
        +1 defense bonus expires.
    Soldier's turn:
      HP: 36/114 (bloodied); Temp HP: 0; Surges: 2; Surge Value: 28
      AC: 27; Action Points: 0
      Conditions:
        Combat Advantage (until start of Ragnarok's next turn).
      Soldier Basic Attack (standard action, at_will):
        Attacks Ragnarok with 27 vs. 31 AC (1d20+20; rolled 7).
        Misses.
    
  Round 4:
    Ragnarok's turn:
      HP: 87/94; Temp HP: 5; Surges: 7; Surge Value: 27
      AC: 31; Action Points: 0
      Start of turn: Opponent's Combat Advantage expires.
      Conditions:
        +1 defense bonus (until end of this turn).
      Shift (move action, at_will):
        Ragnarok gains +1 defense bonus (until end of next turn).
      Brash Strike (standard action, at_will):
        Attacks Soldier with 19 vs. 27 AC (1d20+15; rolled 4).
        Misses.
        Soldier gains Combat Advantage (until start of Ragnarok's next turn).
      End of turn: +1 defense bonus expires.
    Soldier's turn:
      HP: 36/114 (bloodied); Temp HP: 0; Surges: 2; Surge Value: 28
      AC: 27; Action Points: 0
      Conditions:
        Combat Advantage (until start of Ragnarok's next turn).
      Soldier Basic Attack (standard action, at_will):
        Attacks Ragnarok with 22 vs. 31 AC (1d20+20; rolled 2).
        Misses.
    
  Round 5:
    Ragnarok's turn:
      HP: 87/94; Temp HP: 5; Surges: 7; Surge Value: 27
      AC: 31; Action Points: 0
      Start of turn: Opponent's Combat Advantage expires.
      Conditions:
        +1 defense bonus (until end of this turn).
      Shift (move action, at_will):
        Ragnarok gains +1 defense bonus (until end of next turn).
      Brash Strike (standard action, at_will):
        Attacks Soldier with 21 vs. 27 AC (1d20+15; rolled 6).
        Misses.
        Soldier gains Combat Advantage (until start of Ragnarok's next turn).
      End of turn: +1 defense bonus expires.
    Soldier's turn:
      HP: 36/114 (bloodied); Temp HP: 0; Surges: 2; Surge Value: 28
      AC: 27; Action Points: 0
      Conditions:
        Combat Advantage (until start of Ragnarok's next turn).
      Soldier Basic Attack (standard action, at_will):
        Attacks Ragnarok with 28 vs. 31 AC (1d20+20; rolled 8).
        Misses.
    
  Round 6:
    Ragnarok's turn:
      HP: 87/94; Temp HP: 5; Surges: 7; Surge Value: 27
      AC: 31; Action Points: 0
      Start of turn: Opponent's Combat Advantage expires.
      Conditions:
        +1 defense bonus (until end of this turn).
      Brash Strike (standard action, at_will):
        Attacks Soldier with 21 vs. 27 AC (1d20+15; rolled 6).
        Misses.
        Soldier gains Combat Advantage (until start of Ragnarok's next turn).
      Shift (move action, at_will):
        Ragnarok gains +1 defense bonus (until end of next turn).
      End of turn: +1 defense bonus expires.
    Soldier's turn:
      HP: 36/114 (bloodied); Temp HP: 0; Surges: 2; Surge Value: 28
      AC: 27; Action Points: 0
      Conditions:
        Combat Advantage (until start of Ragnarok's next turn).
      Soldier Basic Attack (standard action, at_will):
        Attacks Ragnarok with 22 vs. 31 AC (1d20+20; rolled 2).
        Misses.
    
  Round 7:
    Ragnarok's turn:
      HP: 87/94; Temp HP: 5; Surges: 7; Surge Value: 27
      AC: 31; Action Points: 0
      Start of turn: Opponent's Combat Advantage expires.
      Conditions:
        +1 defense bonus (until end of this turn).
      Brash Strike (standard action, at_will):
        Attacks Soldier with 27 vs. 27 AC (1d20+15; rolled 12).
        Hits: 20 damage (1d10[brutal 2]+15; rolled 2, 5).
        Soldier has 16 hp remaining (36 hp - 20 damage).
        Ragnarok gains 0 temp hp (had 5; applied 5).
        Soldier gains Combat Advantage (until start of Ragnarok's next turn).
      Shift (move action, at_will):
        Ragnarok gains +1 defense bonus (until end of next turn).
      End of turn: +1 defense bonus expires.
    Soldier's turn:
      HP: 16/114 (bloodied); Temp HP: 0; Surges: 2; Surge Value: 28
      AC: 27; Action Points: 0
      Conditions:
        Combat Advantage (until start of Ragnarok's next turn).
      Soldier Basic Attack (standard action, at_will):
        Attacks Ragnarok with 29 vs. 31 AC (1d20+20; rolled 9).
        Misses.
    
  Round 8:
    Ragnarok's turn:
      HP: 87/94; Temp HP: 5; Surges: 7; Surge Value: 27
      AC: 31; Action Points: 0
      Start of turn: Opponent's Combat Advantage expires.
      Conditions:
        +1 defense bonus (until end of this turn).
      Brash Strike (standard action, at_will):
        Attacks Soldier with 16 vs. 27 AC (1d20+15; rolled 1).
        Misses.
        Soldier gains Combat Advantage (until start of Ragnarok's next turn).
      Shift (move action, at_will):
        Ragnarok gains +1 defense bonus (until end of next turn).
      End of turn: +1 defense bonus expires.
    Soldier's turn:
      HP: 16/114 (bloodied); Temp HP: 0; Surges: 2; Surge Value: 28
      AC: 27; Action Points: 0
      Conditions:
        Combat Advantage (until start of Ragnarok's next turn).
      Soldier Basic Attack (standard action, at_will):
        Attacks Ragnarok with 21 vs. 31 AC (1d20+20; rolled 1).
        Misses.
    
  Round 9:
    Ragnarok's turn:
      HP: 87/94; Temp HP: 5; Surges: 7; Surge Value: 27
      AC: 31; Action Points: 0
      Start of turn: Opponent's Combat Advantage expires.
      Conditions:
        +1 defense bonus (until end of this turn).
      Shift (move action, at_will):
        Ragnarok gains +1 defense bonus (until end of next turn).
      Brash Strike (standard action, at_will):
        Attacks Soldier with 17 vs. 27 AC (1d20+15; rolled 2).
        Misses.
        Soldier gains Combat Advantage (until start of Ragnarok's next turn).
      End of turn: +1 defense bonus expires.
    Soldier's turn:
      HP: 16/114 (bloodied); Temp HP: 0; Surges: 2; Surge Value: 28
      AC: 27; Action Points: 0
      Conditions:
        Combat Advantage (until start of Ragnarok's next turn).
      Soldier Basic Attack (standard action, at_will):
        Attacks Ragnarok with 38 vs. 31 AC (1d20+20; rolled 18).
        Hits: 12 damage (2d6+5; rolled 4, 3).
        Ragnarok deflects 5 damage; 7 gets through (5 temp hp - 12 damage).
        Ragnarok has 80 hp remaining (87 hp - 7 damage).
    
  Round 10:
    Ragnarok's turn:
      HP: 80/94; Temp HP: 0; Surges: 7; Surge Value: 27
      AC: 31; Action Points: 0
      Start of turn: Opponent's Combat Advantage expires.
      Conditions:
        +1 defense bonus (until end of this turn).
      Shift (move action, at_will):
        Ragnarok gains +1 defense bonus (until end of next turn).
      Crushing Surge (standard action, at_will):
        Attacks Soldier with 18 vs. 27 AC (1d20+13; rolled 5).
        Misses.
        Ragnarok gains 5 temp hp (had 0; applied 5).
      End of turn: +1 defense bonus expires.
    Soldier's turn:
      HP: 16/114 (bloodied); Temp HP: 0; Surges: 2; Surge Value: 28
      AC: 27; Action Points: 0
      Soldier Basic Attack (standard action, at_will):
        Attacks Ragnarok with 21 vs. 31 AC (1d20+18; rolled 3).
        Misses.
    
  Round 11:
    Ragnarok's turn:
      HP: 80/94; Temp HP: 5; Surges: 7; Surge Value: 27
      AC: 31; Action Points: 0
      Conditions:
        +1 defense bonus (until end of this turn).
      Brash Strike (standard action, at_will):
        Attacks Soldier with 24 vs. 27 AC (1d20+15; rolled 9).
        Misses.
        Soldier gains Combat Advantage (until start of Ragnarok's next turn).
      Shift (move action, at_will):
        Ragnarok gains +1 defense bonus (until end of next turn).
      End of turn: +1 defense bonus expires.
    Soldier's turn:
      HP: 16/114 (bloodied); Temp HP: 0; Surges: 2; Surge Value: 28
      AC: 27; Action Points: 0
      Conditions:
        Combat Advantage (until start of Ragnarok's next turn).
      Soldier Basic Attack (standard action, at_will):
        Attacks Ragnarok with 24 vs. 31 AC (1d20+20; rolled 4).
        Misses.
    
  Round 12:
    Ragnarok's turn:
      HP: 80/94; Temp HP: 5; Surges: 7; Surge Value: 27
      AC: 31; Action Points: 0
      Start of turn: Opponent's Combat Advantage expires.
      Conditions:
        +1 defense bonus (until end of this turn).
      Brash Strike (standard action, at_will):
        Attacks Soldier with 22 vs. 27 AC (1d20+15; rolled 7).
        Misses.
        Soldier gains Combat Advantage (until start of Ragnarok's next turn).
      Shift (move action, at_will):
        Ragnarok gains +1 defense bonus (until end of next turn).
      End of turn: +1 defense bonus expires.
    Soldier's turn:
      HP: 16/114 (bloodied); Temp HP: 0; Surges: 2; Surge Value: 28
      AC: 27; Action Points: 0
      Conditions:
        Combat Advantage (until start of Ragnarok's next turn).
      Soldier Basic Attack (standard action, at_will):
        Attacks Ragnarok with 38 vs. 31 AC (1d20+20; rolled 18).
        Hits: 16 damage (2d6+5; rolled 5, 6).
        Ragnarok reacts with Unbreakable (immediate reaction, encounter):
          Damage is reduced to 6 hp (16 hp - 10 hp).
          Unbreakable has been expended.
        Ragnarok deflects 5 damage; 1 gets through (5 temp hp - 6 damage).
        Ragnarok has 79 hp remaining (80 hp - 1 damage).
    
  Round 13:
    Ragnarok's turn:
      HP: 79/94; Temp HP: 0; Surges: 7; Surge Value: 27
      AC: 31; Action Points: 0
      Start of turn: Opponent's Combat Advantage expires.
      Conditions:
        +1 defense bonus (until end of this turn).
      Shift (move action, at_will):
        Ragnarok gains +1 defense bonus (until end of next turn).
      Brash Strike (standard action, at_will):
        Attacks Soldier with 27 vs. 27 AC (1d20+15; rolled 12).
        Hits: 25 damage (1d10[brutal 2]+15; rolled 10).
        Soldier has -9 hp remaining (16 hp - 25 damage).
        Ragnarok gains 5 temp hp (had 0; applied 5).
        Soldier gains Combat Advantage (until start of Ragnarok's next turn).
      End of turn: +1 defense bonus expires.
    Soldier has died!
    
  Heroes win!
  Ragnarok takes a short rest.
    Ragnarok has 79 hp; wants at least 81 hp (maximum is 94 hp).
      Ragnarok spends a healing surge (6 remaining).
      Ragnarok heals 27 hp (79 hp -> 94 hp; 12 hp wasted).
    Temporary hit points expire.
    Powers recharge:
      Distracting Spate recharges.
      Crushing Blow recharges.
      Unbreakable recharges.
      Griffons Wrath recharges.
      Spend Action Point recharges.
      Strikebacks Power recharges.
    Conditions expire:
      +1 defense bonus expires.
```
[/sblock]
[/sblock]
[/sblock]


----------



## Truename (Dec 31, 2009)

Okay, the level 10 post was the last of the backlog I accumulated during my vacation. I'm working on level 11 now.


----------



## Destil (Dec 31, 2009)

Truename said:


> Okay, the level 10 post was the last of the backlog I accumulated during my vacation. I'm working on level 11 now.




I've always been really interested in level 10 vs 11 and 20 vs 21. The huge boost in power you can get when you go up in tier seems like something that's more intended to be countered by the DM rather than per-level math. I was expecting to see a huge jump here, but with numbers like this it'll be hard to tell.

EDIT: I'd actually suggest adding at least 1 feat per tier that won't affect the simulation at all. Devoted Challenge or Combat Reflexes would be good example for herioc. I can't imagine any PC only having feats relevant to such a slugfest, so something that looks a little more real-world would be nice, it's also a rather reasonable choice for Ragnarok's build in a real game.


----------



## keterys (Dec 31, 2009)

Fixed up the stats in the earlier posts, removing later feats, powers, and items.

Fwiw, I also more heavily emphasized auto damage on the dailies since there's no expertise.


----------



## keterys (Dec 31, 2009)

If you want to shake up the math, you can always make it guardian instead of battlerager. Should drop the survivability a solid chunk, make the thing run faster, etc.

For clarity, there's literally no math disparity for attack/ac at 8th level. Anyone who claims it's a big deal at that level just doesn't understand the math. (Ie, monsters have gained +7 attack/AC, PCs have gained +7 attack/AC... 4 level, +1 Stat or MW, +2 Enh)

You're also going to be slightly hard pressed to prove that expertise isn't meaningful by survivability numbers. After all, there's another argument that monsters don't increase enough in damage as they level up too


----------



## Elric (Jan 1, 2010)

To add to keterys's point about a Guardian fighter being a better test: Battlerager fighters were introduced in Martial Power, and then almost completely rewritten in the June rules update.  It's strange to avoid including recent material but include the (entirely new) BRV fighter.


----------



## Truename (Jan 1, 2010)

keterys said:


> If you want to shake up the math, you can always make it guardian instead of battlerager. Should drop the survivability a solid chunk, make the thing run faster, etc.






Elric said:


> To add to keterys's point about a Guardian fighter being a better test: Battlerager fighters were introduced in Martial Power, and then almost completely rewritten in the June rules update. It's strange to avoid including recent material but include the (entirely new) BRV fighter.




I'm happy to switch to a Guardian fighter, if people think it's more representative of the pre-Expertise math. I'd love for the sim to run faster, too, and reducing combat length is the easiest way to do that. I want to avoid having to go back and code a lot of new powers, though.

If that's the way to go, just let me know what needs to be changed.


----------



## keterys (Jan 1, 2010)

+1 to attack and invigorating powers just give Con temp (plus Stoneblood) instead of Con*2 on hit and Con on miss and non-invigorating don't give temp at all.


----------



## keterys (Jan 1, 2010)

Started working on an Elf Ranger / Stormwarden / Demigod that is all damage all the time, to see how different that ends up being... which should go a lot faster (one way or another). Figured melee striker better than ranged, since we can't simulate avoiding OAs very well and rogue's CA requirement rules it out for the test.


----------



## Truename (Jan 1, 2010)

keterys said:


> Started working on an Elf Ranger / Stormwarden / Demigod that is all damage all the time, to see how different that ends up being... which should go a lot faster (one way or another). Figured melee striker better than ranged, since we can't simulate avoiding OAs very well and rogue's CA requirement rules it out for the test.




I want to finish the current build (all the way to 30) before starting a brand new one. After that, assuming I'm not sick of it by then, I was planning on adding support for a full 5-on-5 simulation, including support for movement.


----------



## Truename (Jan 1, 2010)

keterys said:


> +1 to attack and invigorating powers just give Con temp (plus Stoneblood) instead of Con*2 on hit and Con on miss and non-invigorating don't give temp at all.




I understood that part.  What I meant was, any other changes to the build? Feats and so forth? At-wills?


----------



## keterys (Jan 1, 2010)

Elf Ranger / Stormwarden / Demigod
Str 16
Con 12
Dex 18
Int 10
Wis 14
Cha 8

Increase Str and Dex at all opportunities

Feats:
1 Weapon Proficiency (Bastard Sword)
2 Weapon Focus (Heavy Blade)
4 Lethal Hunter
6 Predatory Action
8 Two-Weapon Fighting
10 Two-Weapon Defense
11 Lasting Frost
Retrain Two-Weapon Defense to Wintertouched
12 Bloodthirst
14 Hunter's Advantage
16 Devastating Critical
18 Bleeding Precision
20 Two-Weapon Defense
21 Heavy Blade Mastery
Retrain Two-Weapon Defense to Triumphant Attack
22 Prime Hunter
24 Correcting Aim
26 Martial Mastery
28 Epic Resurgence
30 Two-Weapon Defense

At-Will: Twin-Strike

Encounter:
1 Off-Hand Strike
3 Disruptive Strike
7 Ruffling Sting
11 Clearing the Ground (use only against multiple enemies)
13 NONE
17 Untamed Outburst (Replace Off-Hand Strike)
23 Blade Ward (Replace Untamed Outburst)
27 Death Rend (Replace Ruffling Sting)

Daily:
1 Jaws of the Wolf
5 Frenzied Skirmish
9 Attacks on the Run
15 Steeling Flurry (Replace Frenzied Skirmish)
19 Cruel Cage of Steel (Replace Steeling Flurry)
20 Cold Steel Hurricane
25 Tiger's Reflex (Replace Jaw's of the Wolf)
29 Follow-up Blow (Replace Attacks on the Run)

Utility:
2 Hunter's Privilege
6 Unbalancing Parry
10 Yield Ground
12 Throw Caution to the Wind
16 Evade the Blow
22 Master of the Hunt
26 Divine Regeneration

Basic:
2 Bastard Swords
Hide Armor

Magic Items
1: +1 Vicious Bastard Sword
2: +1 Vicious Bastard Sword
3: Belt of Vigor (Heroic)
4: Iron Armbands of Power
5: +2 Vicious Bastard Sword
6: +2 Frost Bastard Sword
7: Boots of the Fencing Master
8: +2 Hide Armor of Durability
9: +2 Collar of Recovery
10: Strikebacks
11: +3 Frost Bastard Sword
12: +3 Frost Bastard Sword
13: +3 Hide Armor of Durability
14:  Iron Armbands of Power (Paragon)
15: Solitaire (Aquamarine)
16: +4 Frost Bastard Sword
17: +4 Frost Bastard Sword
18: Gauntlets of Destruction
19: +4 Brooch of Vitality
20: +4 Hide Armor of Durability
21: +5 Frost Bastard Sword
22: +5 Frost Bastard Sword
23: Ring of Regeneration
24: Iron Armbands of Power (Epic)
25: Iron of Spite (Epic)
26: +6 Frost Bastard Sword
27: +6 Frost Bastard Sword
28: +6 Hide Armor of Durability
29: Shadow Band
30: +6 Brooch of Vitality


Should get pretty torn up solo, do much better when grouped.


----------



## keterys (Jan 1, 2010)

Truename said:


> I understood that part.  What I meant was, any other changes to the build? Feats and so forth? At-wills?




Not enough that I'd worry about it. It doesn't have any battlerager specific powers - it does get a bit less out of invigorating powers (especially out of missing, since in theory the battlerager can miss with crushing surge to get a bunch of temp _and_ do damage with hammer rhythm), but it's still fine enough.


----------



## Truename (Jan 1, 2010)

I've switched Ragnarok from a Battlerager Vigor build to a One-Handed Weapon Talent build. This made Dwarf Stoneblood illegal (it requires Battlerager Vigor), so I replaced DS with Improved Vigor. Alternatives welcome.

Here's a level-by-level comparison of the changes. The left-hand column is the old build and the right-hand column is the new build. The central column is a run I did before realizing that I had to replace Stoneblood; I included it in case anyone was interested in the effect it had.


```
Battlerager        1H w/ Stoneblood   1H w/ Improved Vigor
Level  1: 48.8% +/- 3.1%     24.5% +/- 2.7%     22.9% +/- 2.6%
Level  2: 85.3% +/- 2.2%     65.5% +/- 2.9%     60.7% +/- 3.0%
Level  3: 69.8% +/- 2.8%     43.5% +/- 3.1%     42.3% +/- 3.1%
Level  4: 77.9% +/- 2.6%     59.6% +/- 3.0%     57.5% +/- 3.1%
Level  5: 66.5% +/- 2.9%     48.2% +/- 3.1%     45.8% +/- 3.1%
Level  6: 96.7% +/- 1.1%     90.4% +/- 1.8%     88.3% +/- 2.0%
Level  7: 92.6% +/- 1.6%     85.0% +/- 2.2%     84.8% +/- 2.2%
Level  8: 99.7% +/- 0.3%     97.1% +/- 1.0%     96.9% +/- 1.1%
Level  9: 98.6% +/- 0.7%     92.3% +/- 1.7%     92.6% +/- 1.6%
Level 10: 99.5% +/- 0.4%     96.4% +/- 1.2%     96.1% +/- 1.2%
```

I've finished the Level 11 runs and will post them shortly.


----------



## Truename (Jan 1, 2010)

*Ragnarok Level 11*

A new tier, and with it, a new build. As we've previously discussed, I've replaced Ragnarok's Battlerager Vigor class feature with One-Handed Weapon Talent in order to better represent the pre-expertise math. Not that it mattered. At this level, Ragnarok has 100.0% survivability. Yep, one hundred percent. In 10,000 runs, not once did Ragnarok die in the first, second, fourth, or fifth encounters. (There _is_ an example of him dying in the third encounter, as you can see below.) It makes me wonder if there's some serious error somewhere, because these results don't seem balanced at all.

Assuming no error, the main reason for this is Hammer Rhythm. Fights between Ragnarok and the Soldier are wars of attrition, and Hammer Rhythm's guaranteed damage gives Ragnarok a huge edge. The AC boost from the new armor helped out, too.

Interestingly, the new Paragon Path did little for survivability. That's probably partly due to quirks of the simulation; the benefits provided by Iron Vanguard don't matter much in this 1-on-1 slugfest. Part of it is also the AI; Ferocious Reaction seems like it could be used very strategically.

Speaking of AI, I decided not to change the Action Point AI to support Ferocious Reaction. For one thing, the sim isn't really geared towards changing the AI across levels, so a change to AI for Ferocious Reaction would also (likely negatively) affect the AI at previous levels. A bigger reason, though, is that I wasn't sure how to make use of Ferocious Reaction. Anything that a last-ditch action could be used for seems like it would be better spent sooner. As a result, Ferocious Reaction does not currently have the "on death, spend action point" feature coded in, because there's no point--Ragnarok always uses his action points immediately and never has one when he's at risk of dying.

I also tweaked the Unbreakable AI at Keterys's suggestion. Now Ragnarok will use Unbreakable when the damage would kill him, even if that damage is below Unbreakable's normal threshold. This is unlikely to effect the results, since Unbreakable typically gets used well before that.

Here are the results for each added feature. These survivability numbers use the Battlerager Vigor build and higher challenge levels (fights vs. a Soldier of level +4, 4, 3, 2, and 3 for the five fights).


```
Level 10 Ragnarok (vs. Level 11 challenges): 2.2% +/- 0.9%
Add level 11: 6.2% +/- 1.5%
Upgrade Plate to +3 Meliorating Gith Plate Armor: 24.4% +/- 2.7%
Add Dwarven Durability feat: 30.2% +/- 2.8%
Retrain Improved Initiative feat to Hammer Rhythm: 94.6% +/- 1.4%
Add Enduring Warrior (Iron Vanguard feature): 95.8% +/- 1.2%
Add Ferocious Reaction (Iron Vanguard feature): 96.1% +/- 1.2%
Add Frontline Surge (Iron Vanguard power): 95.9% +/- 1.2%
```

These level-by-level results use our normal level +3, 0, 2, 0, 1 opponents and the new 1H Talent build.


```
Level 1 Ragnarok vs. Soldier: 22.9% +/- 2.6% survival (4.9 rounds)
Level 2 Ragnarok vs. Soldier: 60.7% +/- 3.0% survival (6.6 rounds)
Level 3 Ragnarok vs. Soldier: 42.3% +/- 3.1% survival (8.0 rounds)
Level 4 Ragnarok vs. Soldier: 57.5% +/- 3.1% survival (6.6 rounds)
Level 5 Ragnarok vs. Soldier: 45.8% +/- 3.1% survival (7.7 rounds)
Level 6 Ragnarok vs. Soldier: 88.3% +/- 2.0% survival (9.0 rounds)
Level 7 Ragnarok vs. Soldier: 84.8% +/- 2.2% survival (9.0 rounds)
Level 8 Ragnarok vs. Soldier: 96.9% +/- 1.1% survival (8.4 rounds)
Level 9 Ragnarok vs. Soldier: 92.6% +/- 1.6% survival (9.0 rounds)
Level 10 Ragnarok vs. Soldier: 96.1% +/- 1.2% survival (9.8 rounds)
Level 11 Ragnarok vs. Soldier: 99.8% +/- 0.3% survival (8.4 rounds)
```

And here are the detailed level 11 results, which also use normal challenge levels and the new build.

[sblock=Level 11 Ragnarok vs. Soldier]

[sblock=Combatants]

```
Level 11 Ragnarok:
  HP: 106/106; Temp HP: 0; Surges: 16; Surge Value: 35
  AC: 30; Action Points: 1
  Str: 19(+4); Con: 21(+5); Dex: 13(+1); Int: 9(-1); Wis: 15(+2); Cha: 11(+0)
  Initiative Bonus: +6
  Race: Dwarf
    Ability Scores: [16, 16, 12, 8, 12, 10] => [16, 18, 12, 8, 14, 10]
    Dwarven Resilience: Use Second Wind as minor action.
  Class: Fighter
    Base HP: 96 (15 class + 21 con + 60 level)
    Base Surges: 14 (9 class + 5 con)
    One-Handed Weapon Talent: +1 bonus to attack rolls (Vicious Craghammer +2 is one-handed).
  Paragon Path: Iron Vanguard
    Features:
      Enduring Warrior: Heal 5 hit points when enemy drops to 0 hp or fewer.
      Ferocious Reaction: Gain +4 defense bonus (until start of next turn) when spending action point.
    Powers:
      Frontline Surge:
        Encounter
        Standard Action
        Attack: 1d20+14 vs. AC
        Hit: 2d10[brutal 2]+10 damage.
        Crit adds: 2d12 damage.
        Miss: 5 damage.
  Feats:
    Toughness: Increase hp by 10.
    Improved Vigor: +2 temp hp on hit with an invigorating power.
    Dwarven Weapon Training: +2 bonus to damage rolls.
    Armor Proficiency (Plate Armor): (Not simulated.)
    Defensive Resilience: +1 defense bonus (until end of next turn) when Second Wind used while bloodied.
    Dwarven Durability: Increase surges by 2 and surge value by 5.
    Hammer Rhythm: Deal 5 damage on misses that otherwise deal no damage.
  Items:
    Main hand: Vicious Craghammer +2
      One-handed weapon
      Damage: 1d10[brutal 2]
      Proficient: +2
      Enhancement: +2 attack rolls and damage rolls
      Critical: 2d12 damage.
      Group: Hammer
    Off-hand: Heavy Shield
      AC Bonus: +2
    Armor: Meliorating Gith Plate Armor +3
      AC Bonus: +10
      Enhancement: +3
      Property: Increase enhancement by one at each milestone.
    Neck Slot: Collar Of Recovery +2
      Enhancement: +2
      Property: +2 to healing surge value
    Arms Slot: Iron Armbands Of Power
      Property: Gain a +2 bonus to damage rolls.
    Hands Slot: Strikebacks
      Strikebacks Power:
        Encounter
        Immediate Reaction
        Trigger: Hit by an attack.
        Effect: Make a melee basic attack.
    Waist Slot: Belt Of Vigor
      Property: +2 to healing surge value
    Feet Slot: Boots Of The Fencing Master
      Property: On Shift: Gain +1 defense bonus (until end of next turn).
  Powers:
    Knee Breaker:
      Daily * Invigorating
      Standard Action
      Attack: 1d20+14 vs. AC
      Hit:
        2d10[brutal 2]+15 damage.
        Grant 7 temporary hit points.
      Crit adds: 2d12 damage.
      Miss: Half of 2d10[brutal 2]+15 damage.
    Distracting Spate:
      Encounter
      Standard Action
      Attack: 1d20+14 vs. AC
      Hit:
        2d10[brutal 2]+10 damage.
        Gain Combat Advantage (until end of next turn).
      Crit adds: 2d12 damage.
      Miss: 5 damage.
    Crushing Surge:
      At-Will * Invigorating
      Standard Action
      Attack: 1d20+14 vs. AC
      Hit:
        1d10[brutal 2]+10 damage.
        Grant 7 temporary hit points.
      Crit adds: 2d12 damage.
      Miss: 5 damage.
    Brash Strike:
      At-Will
      Standard Action
      Attack: 1d20+16 vs. AC
      Hit: 1d10[brutal 2]+15 damage.
      Crit adds: 2d12 damage.
      Miss: 5 damage.
      Effect: Opponent gets Combat Advantage (until start of Ragnarok's next turn).
    Boundless Endurance:
      Daily * Stance
      Minor Action
      Effect: Gain regen 7 hp when bloodied (stance).
    Crushing Blow:
      Encounter
      Standard Action
      Attack: 1d20+14 vs. AC
      Hit: 2d10[brutal 2]+15 damage.
      Crit adds: 2d12 damage.
      Miss: 5 damage.
    Rain Of Steel:
      Daily * Stance
      Minor Action
      Effect: Opponents take 1d10[brutal 2] damage at the start of each turn.
    Unbreakable:
      Encounter
      Immediate Reaction
      Trigger: Hit by an attack.
      Effect: Reduce damage by 10 points.
    Griffons Wrath:
      Encounter
      Standard Action
      Attack: 1d20+14 vs. AC
      Hit:
        2d10[brutal 2]+10 damage.
        Opponent gets -2 AC penalty (until end of Ragnarok's next turn).
      Crit adds: 2d12 damage.
      Miss: 5 damage.
    Jackal Strike:
      Daily * Reliable
      Free Action
      Attack: 1d20+14 vs. AC
      Hit: 3d10[brutal 2]+10 damage.
      Crit adds: 2d12 damage.
      Miss:
        5 damage.
        Not expended.
    Defensive Resurgence:
      Daily
      Minor Action
      Effect:
        Spend a healing surge and regain 35 hit points.
        Gain +1 defense bonus (until start of next turn).
  Combat Actions:
    Spend Action Point:
      Encounter
      Free Action
      Effect: Spend an action point and gain a standard action.
    Second Wind:
      Encounter
      Minor Action
      Effect:
        Spend a healing surge and regain 35 hit points.
        Gain +2 defense bonus (until start of next turn).
    Shift:
      At-Will
      Move Action
      Effect: Gain +1 defense bonus (until end of next turn).
    Melee Basic Attack:
      At-Will
      Standard Action
      Attack: 1d20+14 vs. AC
      Hit: 1d10[brutal 2]+10 damage.
      Crit adds: 2d12 damage.
      Miss: 5 damage.

Level 11 Soldier:
  HP: 114/114; Temp HP: 0; Surges: 2; Surge Value: 28
  AC: 27; Action Points: 0
  Str: 21(+5); Con: 18(+4); Dex: 18(+4); Int: 18(+4); Wis: 18(+4); Cha: 18(+4)
  Initiative Bonus: +11
  Monster
  Powers:
    Soldier Encounter Attack:
      Encounter
      Standard Action
      Attack: 1d20+18 vs. AC
      Hit: 4d8+5 damage.
    Soldier Basic Attack:
      At-Will
      Standard Action
      Attack: 1d20+18 vs. AC
      Hit: 2d6+5 damage.
  Combat Actions:
    Spend Action Point:
      Encounter
      Free Action
      Effect: Spend an action point and gain a standard action.

Level 12 Soldier:
  HP: 123/123; Temp HP: 0; Surges: 2; Surge Value: 30
  AC: 28; Action Points: 0
  Str: 22(+6); Con: 19(+4); Dex: 19(+4); Int: 19(+4); Wis: 19(+4); Cha: 19(+4)
  Initiative Bonus: +12
  Monster
  Powers:
    Soldier Encounter Attack:
      Encounter
      Standard Action
      Attack: 1d20+19 vs. AC
      Hit: 4d8+5 damage.
    Soldier Basic Attack:
      At-Will
      Standard Action
      Attack: 1d20+19 vs. AC
      Hit: 2d6+5 damage.
  Combat Actions:
    Spend Action Point:
      Encounter
      Free Action
      Effect: Spend an action point and gain a standard action.

Level 13 Soldier:
  HP: 131/131; Temp HP: 0; Surges: 2; Surge Value: 32
  AC: 29; Action Points: 0
  Str: 22(+6); Con: 19(+4); Dex: 19(+4); Int: 19(+4); Wis: 19(+4); Cha: 19(+4)
  Initiative Bonus: +12
  Monster
  Powers:
    Soldier Encounter Attack:
      Encounter
      Standard Action
      Attack: 1d20+20 vs. AC
      Hit: 4d8+6 damage.
    Soldier Basic Attack:
      At-Will
      Standard Action
      Attack: 1d20+20 vs. AC
      Hit: 2d8+6 damage.
  Combat Actions:
    Spend Action Point:
      Encounter
      Free Action
      Effect: Spend an action point and gain a standard action.

Level 14 Soldier:
  HP: 140/140; Temp HP: 0; Surges: 2; Surge Value: 35
  AC: 30; Action Points: 0
  Str: 23(+6); Con: 20(+5); Dex: 20(+5); Int: 20(+5); Wis: 20(+5); Cha: 20(+5)
  Initiative Bonus: +14
  Monster
  Powers:
    Soldier Encounter Attack:
      Encounter
      Standard Action
      Attack: 1d20+21 vs. AC
      Hit: 4d8+6 damage.
    Soldier Basic Attack:
      At-Will
      Standard Action
      Attack: 1d20+21 vs. AC
      Hit: 2d8+6 damage.
  Combat Actions:
    Spend Action Point:
      Encounter
      Free Action
      Effect: Spend an action point and gain a standard action.
```
[/sblock]

```
Days simulated: 10000

Avg rounds per fight (when survived): 8.4
  2  (0.2%): =
  3  (1.6%): ======
  4  (5.6%): =================
  5 (13.5%): ==================================
  6 (25.6%): ======================================================
  7 (40.4%): =================================================================
  8 (55.5%): ===================================================================
  9 (68.6%): ==========================================================
 10 (79.1%): ==============================================
 11 (86.6%): =================================
 12 (91.9%): =======================
 13 (95.4%): ===============
 14 (97.4%): ========
 15 (98.6%): =====
 16 (99.3%): ==
 17 (99.7%): =

Avg fights survived: 5.0
  5(100.0%): ===================================================================

Avg surges remaining (survivors only): 10.6 of 16
  6  (0.7%): =
  7  (3.0%): ======
  8  (9.4%): =================
  9 (23.7%): =======================================
 10 (45.9%): ============================================================
 11 (70.2%): ===================================================================
 12 (88.1%): =================================================
 13 (97.1%): ========================
 14 (99.5%): ======
 15(100.0%): =

Survival rate: 100.0% +/- 0.0%

Simulated 383.7 turns/sec (841058 turns / 2191.8 seconds).
```
[sblock=Example combats]
[sblock=Example of 2 fight(s) survived (0.0% chance)

```
FIGHT #1: Level 11 Ragnarok VS. Level 14 Soldier
  Roll initiative!
    Ragnarok rolls 26 initiative (1d20+6; rolled 20).
    Soldier rolls 20 initiative (1d20+14; rolled 6).
    Initiative order: 
      Ragnarok
      Soldier
  
  Round 1:
    Ragnarok's turn:
      HP: 106/106; Temp HP: 0; Surges: 16; Surge Value: 35
      AC: 30; Action Points: 1
      Crushing Blow (standard action, encounter):
        Attacks Soldier with 30 vs. 30 AC (1d20+14; rolled 16).
        Hits: 32 damage (2d10[brutal 2]+15; rolled 2, 9, 8).
        Soldier has 108 hp remaining (140 hp - 32 damage).
        Crushing Blow has been expended.
      Spend Action Point (free action, encounter):
        Ragnarok spends an action point (0 remaining).
        Ferocious Reaction: Ragnarok gains +4 defense bonus (until start of next turn).
        Ragnarok gains a standard action.
        Spend Action Point has been expended.
      Rain Of Steel (minor action, daily):
        Ragnarok gains Rain of Steel (stance).
        Rain Of Steel has been expended.
      Distracting Spate (standard action, encounter):
        Attacks Soldier with 29 vs. 30 AC (1d20+14; rolled 15).
        Misses: 5 damage (static).
        Soldier has 103 hp remaining (108 hp - 5 damage).
        Distracting Spate has been expended.
      Shift (move action, at_will):
        Ragnarok gains +1 defense bonus (until end of next turn).
    Soldier's turn:
      HP: 103/140; Temp HP: 0; Surges: 2; Surge Value: 35
      AC: 30; Action Points: 0
      Start of turn:
        Rain of Steel:
          Soldier takes 5 damage (1d10[brutal 2]; rolled 2, 5).
          Soldier has 98 hp remaining (103 hp - 5 damage).
      Soldier Encounter Attack (standard action, encounter):
        Attacks Ragnarok with 30 vs. 35 AC (1d20+21; rolled 9).
        Misses.
        Soldier Encounter Attack has been expended.
    
  Round 2:
    Ragnarok's turn:
      HP: 106/106; Temp HP: 0; Surges: 16; Surge Value: 35
      AC: 35; Action Points: 0
      Start of turn: +4 defense bonus expires.
      Conditions:
        Rain of Steel (stance).
        +1 defense bonus (until end of this turn).
      Brash Strike (standard action, at_will):
        Attacks Soldier with 33 vs. 30 AC (1d20+16; rolled 17).
        Hits: 21 damage (1d10[brutal 2]+15; rolled 6).
        Soldier has 77 hp remaining (98 hp - 21 damage).
        Soldier gains Combat Advantage (until start of Ragnarok's next turn).
      Shift (move action, at_will):
        Ragnarok gains +1 defense bonus (until end of next turn).
      End of turn: +1 defense bonus expires.
    Soldier's turn:
      HP: 77/140; Temp HP: 0; Surges: 2; Surge Value: 35
      AC: 30; Action Points: 0
      Start of turn:
        Rain of Steel:
          Soldier takes 5 damage (1d10[brutal 2]; rolled 5).
          Soldier has 72 hp remaining (77 hp - 5 damage).
      Conditions: Combat Advantage (until start of Ragnarok's next turn).
      Soldier Basic Attack (standard action, at_will):
        Attacks Ragnarok with 41 vs. 31 AC (1d20+23; rolled 18).
        Hits: 15 damage (2d8+6; rolled 4, 5).
        Ragnarok has 101 hp remaining (106 hp - 5 damage).
    
  Round 3:
    Ragnarok's turn:
      HP: 101/106; Temp HP: 0; Surges: 16; Surge Value: 35
      AC: 31; Action Points: 0
      Start of turn: Opponent's Combat Advantage expires.
      Conditions:
        Rain of Steel (stance).
        +1 defense bonus (until end of this turn).
      Shift (move action, at_will):
        Ragnarok gains +1 defense bonus (until end of next turn).
      Knee Breaker (standard action, daily):
        Attacks Soldier with 27 vs. 30 AC (1d20+14; rolled 13).
        Misses: 14 damage (half of 2d10[brutal 2]+15; rolled 9, 5).
        Soldier has 58 hp remaining (72 hp - 14 damage).
        Soldier has been bloodied.
        Ragnarok uses Jackal Strike (free action, daily):
          Attacks Soldier with 29 vs. 30 AC (1d20+14; rolled 15).
          Misses:
            5 damage (static).
            Not expended.
          Soldier has 53 hp remaining (58 hp - 5 damage).
        Knee Breaker has been expended.
      End of turn: +1 defense bonus expires.
    Soldier's turn:
      HP: 53/140 (bloodied); Temp HP: 0; Surges: 2; Surge Value: 35
      AC: 30; Action Points: 0
      Start of turn:
        Rain of Steel:
          Soldier takes 9 damage (1d10[brutal 2]; rolled 9).
          Soldier has 44 hp remaining (53 hp - 9 damage).
      Soldier Basic Attack (standard action, at_will):
        Attacks Ragnarok with 29 vs. 31 AC (1d20+21; rolled 8).
        Misses.
    
  Round 4:
    Ragnarok's turn:
      HP: 101/106; Temp HP: 0; Surges: 16; Surge Value: 35
      AC: 31; Action Points: 0
      Conditions:
        Rain of Steel (stance).
        +1 defense bonus (until end of this turn).
      Griffons Wrath (standard action, encounter):
        Attacks Soldier with 30 vs. 30 AC (1d20+14; rolled 16).
        Hits: 21 damage (2d10[brutal 2]+10; rolled 1, 8, 3).
        Soldier has 23 hp remaining (44 hp - 21 damage).
        Soldier gains -2 AC penalty (until end of Ragnarok's next turn).
        Griffons Wrath has been expended.
      Shift (move action, at_will):
        Ragnarok gains +1 defense bonus (until end of next turn).
      End of turn: +1 defense bonus expires.
    Soldier's turn:
      HP: 23/140 (bloodied); Temp HP: 0; Surges: 2; Surge Value: 35
      AC: 28; Action Points: 0
      Start of turn:
        Rain of Steel:
          Soldier takes 6 damage (1d10[brutal 2]; rolled 6).
          Soldier has 17 hp remaining (23 hp - 6 damage).
      Conditions: -2 AC penalty (until end of Ragnarok's next turn).
      Soldier Basic Attack (standard action, at_will):
        Attacks Ragnarok with 35 vs. 31 AC (1d20+21; rolled 14).
        Hits: 20 damage (2d8+6; rolled 8, 6).
        Ragnarok has 81 hp remaining (101 hp - 20 damage).
        Ragnarok reacts with Strikebacks Power (immediate reaction, encounter):
          Attacks Soldier with 20 vs. 28 AC (1d20+14; rolled 6).
          Misses: 5 damage (static).
          Soldier has 12 hp remaining (17 hp - 5 damage).
          Strikebacks Power has been expended.
    
  Round 5:
    Ragnarok's turn:
      HP: 81/106; Temp HP: 0; Surges: 16; Surge Value: 35
      AC: 31; Action Points: 0
      Conditions:
        Rain of Steel (stance).
        +1 defense bonus (until end of this turn).
      Crushing Surge (standard action, at_will):
        Attacks Soldier with 17 vs. 28 AC (1d20+14; rolled 3).
        Misses: 5 damage (static).
        Soldier has 7 hp remaining (12 hp - 5 damage).
      Shift (move action, at_will):
        Ragnarok gains +1 defense bonus (until end of next turn).
      End of turn:
        +1 defense bonus expires.
        Opponent's -2 AC penalty expires.
    Soldier's turn:
      HP: 7/140 (bloodied); Temp HP: 0; Surges: 2; Surge Value: 35
      AC: 30; Action Points: 0
      Start of turn:
        Rain of Steel:
          Soldier takes 3 damage (1d10[brutal 2]; rolled 3).
          Soldier has 4 hp remaining (7 hp - 3 damage).
      Soldier Basic Attack (standard action, at_will):
        Attacks Ragnarok with 22 vs. 31 AC (1d20+21; rolled 1).
        Misses.
    
  Round 6:
    Ragnarok's turn:
      HP: 81/106; Temp HP: 0; Surges: 16; Surge Value: 35
      AC: 31; Action Points: 0
      Conditions:
        Rain of Steel (stance).
        +1 defense bonus (until end of this turn).
      Shift (move action, at_will):
        Ragnarok gains +1 defense bonus (until end of next turn).
      Crushing Surge (standard action, at_will):
        Attacks Soldier with 18 vs. 30 AC (1d20+14; rolled 4).
        Misses: 5 damage (static).
        Soldier has -1 hp remaining (4 hp - 5 damage).
        Enduring Warrior: Ragnarok heals 5 hp (81 hp -> 86 hp; 0 hp wasted).
      End of turn: +1 defense bonus expires.
    Soldier has died!
    
  Heroes win!
  Ragnarok takes a short rest.
    Ragnarok has 86 hp; wants at least 89 hp (maximum is 106 hp).
      Ragnarok spends a healing surge (15 remaining).
      Ragnarok heals 35 hp (86 hp -> 106 hp; 15 hp wasted).
    Powers recharge:
      Distracting Spate recharges.
      Crushing Blow recharges.
      Unbreakable recharges.
      Griffons Wrath recharges.
      Spend Action Point recharges.
      Strikebacks Power recharges.
    Conditions expire:
      Rain of steel expires.
      +1 defense bonus expires.
  
FIGHT #2: Level 11 Ragnarok VS. Level 11 Soldier
  Roll initiative!
    Ragnarok rolls 12 initiative (1d20+6; rolled 6).
    Soldier rolls 19 initiative (1d20+11; rolled 8).
    Initiative order: 
      Soldier
      Ragnarok
  
  Round 1:
    Soldier's turn:
      HP: 114/114; Temp HP: 0; Surges: 2; Surge Value: 28
      AC: 27; Action Points: 0
      Soldier Encounter Attack (standard action, encounter):
        Attacks Ragnarok with 38 vs. 30 AC (1d20+18; rolled 20).
        Crits: 37 damage (4d8[max]+5; rolled max).
        Ragnarok has 79 hp remaining (106 hp - 27 damage).
        Soldier Encounter Attack has been expended.
    Ragnarok's turn:
      HP: 79/106; Temp HP: 0; Surges: 15; Surge Value: 35
      AC: 30; Action Points: 0
      Brash Strike (standard action, at_will):
        Attacks Soldier with 20 vs. 27 AC (1d20+16; rolled 4).
        Misses: 5 damage (static).
        Soldier has 109 hp remaining (114 hp - 5 damage).
        Soldier gains Combat Advantage (until start of Ragnarok's next turn).
      Shift (move action, at_will):
        Ragnarok gains +1 defense bonus (until end of next turn).
    
  Round 2:
    Soldier's turn:
      HP: 109/114; Temp HP: 0; Surges: 2; Surge Value: 28
      AC: 27; Action Points: 0
      Conditions: Combat Advantage (until start of Ragnarok's next turn).
      Soldier Basic Attack (standard action, at_will):
        Attacks Ragnarok with 37 vs. 31 AC (1d20+20; rolled 17).
        Hits: 9 damage (2d6+5; rolled 2, 2).
        Ragnarok has 70 hp remaining (79 hp - 9 damage).
        Ragnarok reacts with Strikebacks Power (immediate reaction, encounter):
          Attacks Soldier with 25 vs. 27 AC (1d20+14; rolled 11).
          Misses: 5 damage (static).
          Soldier has 104 hp remaining (109 hp - 5 damage).
          Strikebacks Power has been expended.
    Ragnarok's turn:
      HP: 70/106; Temp HP: 0; Surges: 15; Surge Value: 35
      AC: 31; Action Points: 0
      Start of turn: Opponent's Combat Advantage expires.
      Conditions: +1 defense bonus (until end of this turn).
      Distracting Spate (standard action, encounter):
        Attacks Soldier with 29 vs. 27 AC (1d20+14; rolled 15).
        Hits: 19 damage (2d10[brutal 2]+10; rolled 5, 4).
        Soldier has 85 hp remaining (104 hp - 19 damage).
        Ragnarok gains Combat Advantage (until end of next turn).
        Distracting Spate has been expended.
      Shift (move action, at_will):
        Ragnarok gains +1 defense bonus (until end of next turn).
      End of turn: +1 defense bonus expires.
    
  Round 3:
    Soldier's turn:
      HP: 85/114; Temp HP: 0; Surges: 2; Surge Value: 28
      AC: 27; Action Points: 0
      Soldier Basic Attack (standard action, at_will):
        Attacks Ragnarok with 35 vs. 31 AC (1d20+18; rolled 17).
        Hits: 10 damage (2d6+5; rolled 2, 3).
        Ragnarok has 60 hp remaining (70 hp - 10 damage).
    Ragnarok's turn:
      HP: 60/106; Temp HP: 0; Surges: 15; Surge Value: 35
      AC: 31; Action Points: 0
      Conditions:
        Combat Advantage (until end of this turn).
        +1 defense bonus (until end of this turn).
      Crushing Blow (standard action, encounter):
        Attacks Soldier with 20 vs. 27 AC (1d20+16; rolled 4).
        Misses: 5 damage (static).
        Soldier has 80 hp remaining (85 hp - 5 damage).
        Crushing Blow has been expended.
      Shift (move action, at_will):
        Ragnarok gains +1 defense bonus (until end of next turn).
      End of turn:
        Combat Advantage expires.
        +1 defense bonus expires.
    
  Round 4:
    Soldier's turn:
      HP: 80/114; Temp HP: 0; Surges: 2; Surge Value: 28
      AC: 27; Action Points: 0
      Soldier Basic Attack (standard action, at_will):
        Attacks Ragnarok with 31 vs. 31 AC (1d20+18; rolled 13).
        Hits: 12 damage (2d6+5; rolled 2, 5).
        Ragnarok has 48 hp remaining (60 hp - 12 damage).
        Ragnarok has been bloodied.
    Ragnarok's turn:
      HP: 48/106 (bloodied); Temp HP: 0; Surges: 15; Surge Value: 35
      AC: 31; Action Points: 0
      Conditions: +1 defense bonus (until end of this turn).
      Crushing Surge (standard action, at_will):
        Attacks Soldier with 21 vs. 27 AC (1d20+14; rolled 7).
        Misses: 5 damage (static).
        Soldier has 75 hp remaining (80 hp - 5 damage).
      Second Wind (minor action, encounter):
        Ragnarok gains +1 defense bonus (until end of next turn).
        Ragnarok spends a healing surge (14 remaining).
        Ragnarok heals 35 hp (48 hp -> 83 hp; 0 hp wasted).
        Ragnarok gains +2 defense bonus (until start of next turn).
        Second Wind has been expended.
      Shift (move action, at_will):
        Ragnarok gains +1 defense bonus (until end of next turn).
      End of turn: +1 defense bonus expires.
    
  Round 5:
    Soldier's turn:
      HP: 75/114; Temp HP: 0; Surges: 2; Surge Value: 28
      AC: 27; Action Points: 0
      Soldier Basic Attack (standard action, at_will):
        Attacks Ragnarok with 34 vs. 34 AC (1d20+18; rolled 16).
        Hits: 10 damage (2d6+5; rolled 2, 3).
        Ragnarok has 73 hp remaining (83 hp - 10 damage).
    Ragnarok's turn:
      HP: 73/106; Temp HP: 0; Surges: 14; Surge Value: 35
      AC: 34; Action Points: 0
      Start of turn: +2 defense bonus expires.
      Conditions:
        +1 defense bonus (until end of this turn).
        +1 defense bonus (until end of this turn).
      Brash Strike (standard action, at_will):
        Attacks Soldier with 26 vs. 27 AC (1d20+16; rolled 10).
        Misses: 5 damage (static).
        Soldier has 70 hp remaining (75 hp - 5 damage).
        Soldier gains Combat Advantage (until start of Ragnarok's next turn).
      Shift (move action, at_will):
        Ragnarok gains +1 defense bonus (until end of next turn).
      End of turn:
        +1 defense bonus expires.
        +1 defense bonus expires.
    
  Round 6:
    Soldier's turn:
      HP: 70/114; Temp HP: 0; Surges: 2; Surge Value: 28
      AC: 27; Action Points: 0
      Conditions: Combat Advantage (until start of Ragnarok's next turn).
      Soldier Basic Attack (standard action, at_will):
        Attacks Ragnarok with 27 vs. 31 AC (1d20+20; rolled 7).
        Misses.
    Ragnarok's turn:
      HP: 73/106; Temp HP: 0; Surges: 14; Surge Value: 35
      AC: 31; Action Points: 0
      Start of turn: Opponent's Combat Advantage expires.
      Conditions: +1 defense bonus (until end of this turn).
      Shift (move action, at_will):
        Ragnarok gains +1 defense bonus (until end of next turn).
      Brash Strike (standard action, at_will):
        Attacks Soldier with 27 vs. 27 AC (1d20+16; rolled 11).
        Hits: 21 damage (1d10[brutal 2]+15; rolled 6).
        Soldier has 49 hp remaining (70 hp - 21 damage).
        Soldier has been bloodied.
        Ragnarok uses Jackal Strike (free action, daily):
          Attacks Soldier with 24 vs. 27 AC (1d20+14; rolled 10).
          Misses:
            5 damage (static).
            Not expended.
          Soldier has 44 hp remaining (49 hp - 5 damage).
        Soldier gains Combat Advantage (until start of Ragnarok's next turn).
      End of turn: +1 defense bonus expires.
    
  Round 7:
    Soldier's turn:
      HP: 44/114 (bloodied); Temp HP: 0; Surges: 2; Surge Value: 28
      AC: 27; Action Points: 0
      Conditions: Combat Advantage (until start of Ragnarok's next turn).
      Soldier Basic Attack (standard action, at_will):
        Attacks Ragnarok with 36 vs. 31 AC (1d20+20; rolled 16).
        Hits: 10 damage (2d6+5; rolled 1, 4).
        Ragnarok has 63 hp remaining (73 hp - 10 damage).
    Ragnarok's turn:
      HP: 63/106; Temp HP: 0; Surges: 14; Surge Value: 35
      AC: 31; Action Points: 0
      Start of turn: Opponent's Combat Advantage expires.
      Conditions: +1 defense bonus (until end of this turn).
      Crushing Surge (standard action, at_will):
        Attacks Soldier with 27 vs. 27 AC (1d20+14; rolled 13).
        Hits: 17 damage (1d10[brutal 2]+10; rolled 7).
        Soldier has 27 hp remaining (44 hp - 17 damage).
        Ragnarok gains 7 temp hp (had 0; applied 7).
      Shift (move action, at_will):
        Ragnarok gains +1 defense bonus (until end of next turn).
      End of turn: +1 defense bonus expires.
    
  Round 8:
    Soldier's turn:
      HP: 27/114 (bloodied); Temp HP: 0; Surges: 2; Surge Value: 28
      AC: 27; Action Points: 0
      Soldier Basic Attack (standard action, at_will):
        Attacks Ragnarok with 21 vs. 31 AC (1d20+18; rolled 3).
        Misses.
    Ragnarok's turn:
      HP: 63/106; Temp HP: 7; Surges: 14; Surge Value: 35
      AC: 31; Action Points: 0
      Conditions: +1 defense bonus (until end of this turn).
      Shift (move action, at_will):
        Ragnarok gains +1 defense bonus (until end of next turn).
      Brash Strike (standard action, at_will):
        Attacks Soldier with 31 vs. 27 AC (1d20+16; rolled 15).
        Hits: 23 damage (1d10[brutal 2]+15; rolled 8).
        Soldier has 4 hp remaining (27 hp - 23 damage).
        Soldier gains Combat Advantage (until start of Ragnarok's next turn).
      End of turn: +1 defense bonus expires.
    
  Round 9:
    Soldier's turn:
      HP: 4/114 (bloodied); Temp HP: 0; Surges: 2; Surge Value: 28
      AC: 27; Action Points: 0
      Conditions: Combat Advantage (until start of Ragnarok's next turn).
      Soldier Basic Attack (standard action, at_will):
        Attacks Ragnarok with 40 vs. 31 AC (1d20+20; rolled 20).
        Crits: 17 damage (2d6[max]+5; rolled max).
        Ragnarok deflects 7 damage; 10 gets through (7 temp hp - 17 damage).
        Ragnarok has 53 hp remaining (63 hp - 10 damage).
        Ragnarok has been bloodied.
    Ragnarok's turn:
      HP: 53/106 (bloodied); Temp HP: 0; Surges: 14; Surge Value: 35
      AC: 31; Action Points: 0
      Start of turn: Opponent's Combat Advantage expires.
      Conditions: +1 defense bonus (until end of this turn).
      Boundless Endurance (minor action, daily):
        Ragnarok gains regen 7 hp when bloodied (stance).
        Boundless Endurance has been expended.
      Brash Strike (standard action, at_will):
        Attacks Soldier with 26 vs. 27 AC (1d20+16; rolled 10).
        Misses: 5 damage (static).
        Soldier has -1 hp remaining (4 hp - 5 damage).
        Enduring Warrior: Ragnarok heals 5 hp (53 hp -> 58 hp; 0 hp wasted).
        Soldier gains Combat Advantage (until start of Ragnarok's next turn).
      End of turn: +1 defense bonus expires.
    Soldier has died!
    
  Heroes win!
  Ragnarok takes a short rest.
    Ragnarok has 58 hp; wants at least 89 hp (maximum is 106 hp).
      Ragnarok spends a healing surge (13 remaining).
      Ragnarok heals 35 hp (58 hp -> 93 hp; 0 hp wasted).
    Powers recharge:
      Distracting Spate recharges.
      Crushing Blow recharges.
      Unbreakable recharges.
      Second Wind recharges.
      Strikebacks Power recharges.
    Conditions expire:
      Regen 7 hp when bloodied expires.
    Milestone:
      Ragnarok gains an action point.
      Meliorating Gith Plate Armor +3: enhancement increases to +4.
  
FIGHT #3: Level 11 Ragnarok VS. Level 13 Soldier
  Roll initiative!
    Ragnarok rolls 12 initiative (1d20+6; rolled 6).
    Soldier rolls 21 initiative (1d20+12; rolled 9).
    Initiative order: 
      Soldier
      Ragnarok
  
  Round 1:
    Soldier's turn:
      HP: 131/131; Temp HP: 0; Surges: 2; Surge Value: 32
      AC: 29; Action Points: 0
      Soldier Basic Attack (standard action, at_will):
        Attacks Ragnarok with 37 vs. 31 AC (1d20+20; rolled 17).
        Hits: 13 damage (2d8+6; rolled 4, 3).
        Ragnarok has 90 hp remaining (93 hp - 3 damage).
    Ragnarok's turn:
      HP: 90/106; Temp HP: 0; Surges: 13; Surge Value: 35
      AC: 31; Action Points: 1
      Griffons Wrath (standard action, encounter):
        Attacks Soldier with 15 vs. 29 AC (1d20+14; rolled 1).
        Misses: 5 damage (static).
        Soldier has 126 hp remaining (131 hp - 5 damage).
        Griffons Wrath has been expended.
      Spend Action Point (free action, encounter):
        Ragnarok spends an action point (0 remaining).
        Ferocious Reaction: Ragnarok gains +4 defense bonus (until start of next turn).
        Ragnarok gains a standard action.
        Spend Action Point has been expended.
      Crushing Blow (standard action, encounter):
        Attacks Soldier with 25 vs. 29 AC (1d20+14; rolled 11).
        Misses: 5 damage (static).
        Soldier has 121 hp remaining (126 hp - 5 damage).
        Crushing Blow has been expended.
      Shift (move action, at_will):
        Ragnarok gains +1 defense bonus (until end of next turn).
    
  Round 2:
    Soldier's turn:
      HP: 121/131; Temp HP: 0; Surges: 2; Surge Value: 32
      AC: 29; Action Points: 0
      Soldier Basic Attack (standard action, at_will):
        Attacks Ragnarok with 40 vs. 36 AC (1d20+20; rolled 20).
        Crits: 22 damage (2d8[max]+6; rolled max).
        Ragnarok has 68 hp remaining (90 hp - 22 damage).
        Ragnarok reacts with Strikebacks Power (immediate reaction, encounter):
          Attacks Soldier with 29 vs. 29 AC (1d20+14; rolled 15).
          Hits: 18 damage (1d10[brutal 2]+10; rolled 2, 8).
          Soldier has 103 hp remaining (121 hp - 18 damage).
          Strikebacks Power has been expended.
    Ragnarok's turn:
      HP: 68/106; Temp HP: 0; Surges: 13; Surge Value: 35
      AC: 36; Action Points: 0
      Start of turn: +4 defense bonus expires.
      Conditions: +1 defense bonus (until end of this turn).
      Brash Strike (standard action, at_will):
        Attacks Soldier with 17 vs. 29 AC (1d20+16; rolled 1).
        Misses: 5 damage (static).
        Soldier has 98 hp remaining (103 hp - 5 damage).
        Soldier gains Combat Advantage (until start of Ragnarok's next turn).
      Shift (move action, at_will):
        Ragnarok gains +1 defense bonus (until end of next turn).
      End of turn: +1 defense bonus expires.
    
  Round 3:
    Soldier's turn:
      HP: 98/131; Temp HP: 0; Surges: 2; Surge Value: 32
      AC: 29; Action Points: 0
      Conditions: Combat Advantage (until start of Ragnarok's next turn).
      Soldier Encounter Attack (standard action, encounter):
        Attacks Ragnarok with 38 vs. 32 AC (1d20+22; rolled 16).
        Hits: 30 damage (4d8+6; rolled 6, 8, 6, 4).
        Ragnarok has 38 hp remaining (68 hp - 30 damage).
        Ragnarok has been bloodied.
        Soldier Encounter Attack has been expended.
    Ragnarok's turn:
      HP: 38/106 (bloodied); Temp HP: 0; Surges: 13; Surge Value: 35
      AC: 32; Action Points: 0
      Start of turn: Opponent's Combat Advantage expires.
      Conditions: +1 defense bonus (until end of this turn).
      Shift (move action, at_will):
        Ragnarok gains +1 defense bonus (until end of next turn).
      Brash Strike (standard action, at_will):
        Attacks Soldier with 24 vs. 29 AC (1d20+16; rolled 8).
        Misses: 5 damage (static).
        Soldier has 93 hp remaining (98 hp - 5 damage).
        Soldier gains Combat Advantage (until start of Ragnarok's next turn).
      Second Wind (minor action, encounter):
        Ragnarok gains +1 defense bonus (until end of next turn).
        Ragnarok spends a healing surge (12 remaining).
        Ragnarok heals 35 hp (38 hp -> 73 hp; 0 hp wasted).
        Ragnarok gains +2 defense bonus (until start of next turn).
        Second Wind has been expended.
      End of turn: +1 defense bonus expires.
    
  Round 4:
    Soldier's turn:
      HP: 93/131; Temp HP: 0; Surges: 2; Surge Value: 32
      AC: 29; Action Points: 0
      Conditions: Combat Advantage (until start of Ragnarok's next turn).
      Soldier Basic Attack (standard action, at_will):
        Attacks Ragnarok with 35 vs. 35 AC (1d20+22; rolled 13).
        Hits: 20 damage (2d8+6; rolled 7, 7).
        Ragnarok has 53 hp remaining (73 hp - 20 damage).
        Ragnarok has been bloodied.
    Ragnarok's turn:
      HP: 53/106 (bloodied); Temp HP: 0; Surges: 12; Surge Value: 35
      AC: 35; Action Points: 0
      Start of turn:
        Opponent's Combat Advantage expires.
        +2 defense bonus expires.
      Conditions:
        +1 defense bonus (until end of this turn).
        +1 defense bonus (until end of this turn).
      Distracting Spate (standard action, encounter):
        Attacks Soldier with 26 vs. 29 AC (1d20+14; rolled 12).
        Misses: 5 damage (static).
        Soldier has 88 hp remaining (93 hp - 5 damage).
        Distracting Spate has been expended.
      Shift (move action, at_will):
        Ragnarok gains +1 defense bonus (until end of next turn).
      End of turn:
        +1 defense bonus expires.
        +1 defense bonus expires.
    
  Round 5:
    Soldier's turn:
      HP: 88/131; Temp HP: 0; Surges: 2; Surge Value: 32
      AC: 29; Action Points: 0
      Soldier Basic Attack (standard action, at_will):
        Attacks Ragnarok with 30 vs. 32 AC (1d20+20; rolled 10).
        Misses.
    Ragnarok's turn:
      HP: 53/106 (bloodied); Temp HP: 0; Surges: 12; Surge Value: 35
      AC: 32; Action Points: 0
      Conditions: +1 defense bonus (until end of this turn).
      Shift (move action, at_will):
        Ragnarok gains +1 defense bonus (until end of next turn).
      Brash Strike (standard action, at_will):
        Attacks Soldier with 24 vs. 29 AC (1d20+16; rolled 8).
        Misses: 5 damage (static).
        Soldier has 83 hp remaining (88 hp - 5 damage).
        Soldier gains Combat Advantage (until start of Ragnarok's next turn).
      End of turn: +1 defense bonus expires.
    
  Round 6:
    Soldier's turn:
      HP: 83/131; Temp HP: 0; Surges: 2; Surge Value: 32
      AC: 29; Action Points: 0
      Conditions: Combat Advantage (until start of Ragnarok's next turn).
      Soldier Basic Attack (standard action, at_will):
        Attacks Ragnarok with 42 vs. 32 AC (1d20+22; rolled 20).
        Crits: 22 damage (2d8[max]+6; rolled max).
        Ragnarok has 31 hp remaining (53 hp - 22 damage).
    Ragnarok's turn:
      HP: 31/106 (bloodied); Temp HP: 0; Surges: 12; Surge Value: 35
      AC: 32; Action Points: 0
      Start of turn: Opponent's Combat Advantage expires.
      Conditions: +1 defense bonus (until end of this turn).
      Brash Strike (standard action, at_will):
        Attacks Soldier with 27 vs. 29 AC (1d20+16; rolled 11).
        Misses: 5 damage (static).
        Soldier has 78 hp remaining (83 hp - 5 damage).
        Soldier gains Combat Advantage (until start of Ragnarok's next turn).
      Shift (move action, at_will):
        Ragnarok gains +1 defense bonus (until end of next turn).
      End of turn: +1 defense bonus expires.
    
  Round 7:
    Soldier's turn:
      HP: 78/131; Temp HP: 0; Surges: 2; Surge Value: 32
      AC: 29; Action Points: 0
      Conditions: Combat Advantage (until start of Ragnarok's next turn).
      Soldier Basic Attack (standard action, at_will):
        Attacks Ragnarok with 39 vs. 32 AC (1d20+22; rolled 17).
        Hits: 17 damage (2d8+6; rolled 6, 5).
        Ragnarok has 14 hp remaining (31 hp - 17 damage).
    Ragnarok's turn:
      HP: 14/106 (bloodied); Temp HP: 0; Surges: 12; Surge Value: 35
      AC: 32; Action Points: 0
      Start of turn: Opponent's Combat Advantage expires.
      Conditions: +1 defense bonus (until end of this turn).
      Shift (move action, at_will):
        Ragnarok gains +1 defense bonus (until end of next turn).
      Defensive Resurgence (minor action, daily):
        Ragnarok spends a healing surge (11 remaining).
        Ragnarok heals 35 hp (14 hp -> 49 hp; 0 hp wasted).
        Ragnarok gains +1 defense bonus (until start of next turn).
        Defensive Resurgence has been expended.
      Crushing Surge (standard action, at_will):
        Attacks Soldier with 24 vs. 29 AC (1d20+14; rolled 10).
        Misses: 5 damage (static).
        Soldier has 73 hp remaining (78 hp - 5 damage).
      End of turn: +1 defense bonus expires.
    
  Round 8:
    Soldier's turn:
      HP: 73/131; Temp HP: 0; Surges: 2; Surge Value: 32
      AC: 29; Action Points: 0
      Soldier Basic Attack (standard action, at_will):
        Attacks Ragnarok with 25 vs. 33 AC (1d20+20; rolled 5).
        Misses.
    Ragnarok's turn:
      HP: 49/106 (bloodied); Temp HP: 0; Surges: 11; Surge Value: 35
      AC: 33; Action Points: 0
      Start of turn: +1 defense bonus expires.
      Conditions: +1 defense bonus (until end of this turn).
      Brash Strike (standard action, at_will):
        Attacks Soldier with 27 vs. 29 AC (1d20+16; rolled 11).
        Misses: 5 damage (static).
        Soldier has 68 hp remaining (73 hp - 5 damage).
        Soldier gains Combat Advantage (until start of Ragnarok's next turn).
      Shift (move action, at_will):
        Ragnarok gains +1 defense bonus (until end of next turn).
      End of turn: +1 defense bonus expires.
    
  Round 9:
    Soldier's turn:
      HP: 68/131; Temp HP: 0; Surges: 2; Surge Value: 32
      AC: 29; Action Points: 0
      Conditions: Combat Advantage (until start of Ragnarok's next turn).
      Soldier Basic Attack (standard action, at_will):
        Attacks Ragnarok with 35 vs. 32 AC (1d20+22; rolled 13).
        Hits: 12 damage (2d8+6; rolled 2, 4).
        Ragnarok has 37 hp remaining (49 hp - 12 damage).
    Ragnarok's turn:
      HP: 37/106 (bloodied); Temp HP: 0; Surges: 11; Surge Value: 35
      AC: 32; Action Points: 0
      Start of turn: Opponent's Combat Advantage expires.
      Conditions: +1 defense bonus (until end of this turn).
      Brash Strike (standard action, at_will):
        Attacks Soldier with 28 vs. 29 AC (1d20+16; rolled 12).
        Misses: 5 damage (static).
        Soldier has 63 hp remaining (68 hp - 5 damage).
        Soldier has been bloodied.
        Ragnarok uses Jackal Strike (free action, daily):
          Attacks Soldier with 27 vs. 29 AC (1d20+14; rolled 13).
          Misses:
            5 damage (static).
            Not expended.
          Soldier has 58 hp remaining (63 hp - 5 damage).
        Soldier gains Combat Advantage (until start of Ragnarok's next turn).
      Shift (move action, at_will):
        Ragnarok gains +1 defense bonus (until end of next turn).
      End of turn: +1 defense bonus expires.
    
  Round 10:
    Soldier's turn:
      HP: 58/131 (bloodied); Temp HP: 0; Surges: 2; Surge Value: 32
      AC: 29; Action Points: 0
      Conditions: Combat Advantage (until start of Ragnarok's next turn).
      Soldier Basic Attack (standard action, at_will):
        Attacks Ragnarok with 26 vs. 32 AC (1d20+22; rolled 4).
        Misses.
    Ragnarok's turn:
      HP: 37/106 (bloodied); Temp HP: 0; Surges: 11; Surge Value: 35
      AC: 32; Action Points: 0
      Start of turn: Opponent's Combat Advantage expires.
      Conditions: +1 defense bonus (until end of this turn).
      Crushing Surge (standard action, at_will):
        Attacks Soldier with 19 vs. 29 AC (1d20+14; rolled 5).
        Misses: 5 damage (static).
        Soldier has 53 hp remaining (58 hp - 5 damage).
      Shift (move action, at_will):
        Ragnarok gains +1 defense bonus (until end of next turn).
      End of turn: +1 defense bonus expires.
    
  Round 11:
    Soldier's turn:
      HP: 53/131 (bloodied); Temp HP: 0; Surges: 2; Surge Value: 32
      AC: 29; Action Points: 0
      Soldier Basic Attack (standard action, at_will):
        Attacks Ragnarok with 33 vs. 32 AC (1d20+20; rolled 13).
        Hits: 16 damage (2d8+6; rolled 6, 4).
        Ragnarok has 21 hp remaining (37 hp - 16 damage).
    Ragnarok's turn:
      HP: 21/106 (bloodied); Temp HP: 0; Surges: 11; Surge Value: 35
      AC: 32; Action Points: 0
      Conditions: +1 defense bonus (until end of this turn).
      Shift (move action, at_will):
        Ragnarok gains +1 defense bonus (until end of next turn).
      Brash Strike (standard action, at_will):
        Attacks Soldier with 24 vs. 29 AC (1d20+16; rolled 8).
        Misses: 5 damage (static).
        Soldier has 48 hp remaining (53 hp - 5 damage).
        Soldier gains Combat Advantage (until start of Ragnarok's next turn).
      End of turn: +1 defense bonus expires.
    
  Round 12:
    Soldier's turn:
      HP: 48/131 (bloodied); Temp HP: 0; Surges: 2; Surge Value: 32
      AC: 29; Action Points: 0
      Conditions: Combat Advantage (until start of Ragnarok's next turn).
      Soldier Basic Attack (standard action, at_will):
        Attacks Ragnarok with 31 vs. 32 AC (1d20+22; rolled 9).
        Misses.
    Ragnarok's turn:
      HP: 21/106 (bloodied); Temp HP: 0; Surges: 11; Surge Value: 35
      AC: 32; Action Points: 0
      Start of turn: Opponent's Combat Advantage expires.
      Conditions: +1 defense bonus (until end of this turn).
      Brash Strike (standard action, at_will):
        Attacks Soldier with 23 vs. 29 AC (1d20+16; rolled 7).
        Misses: 5 damage (static).
        Soldier has 43 hp remaining (48 hp - 5 damage).
        Soldier gains Combat Advantage (until start of Ragnarok's next turn).
      Shift (move action, at_will):
        Ragnarok gains +1 defense bonus (until end of next turn).
      End of turn: +1 defense bonus expires.
    
  Round 13:
    Soldier's turn:
      HP: 43/131 (bloodied); Temp HP: 0; Surges: 2; Surge Value: 32
      AC: 29; Action Points: 0
      Conditions: Combat Advantage (until start of Ragnarok's next turn).
      Soldier Basic Attack (standard action, at_will):
        Attacks Ragnarok with 23 vs. 32 AC (1d20+22; rolled 1).
        Misses.
    Ragnarok's turn:
      HP: 21/106 (bloodied); Temp HP: 0; Surges: 11; Surge Value: 35
      AC: 32; Action Points: 0
      Start of turn: Opponent's Combat Advantage expires.
      Conditions: +1 defense bonus (until end of this turn).
      Shift (move action, at_will):
        Ragnarok gains +1 defense bonus (until end of next turn).
      Brash Strike (standard action, at_will):
        Attacks Soldier with 29 vs. 29 AC (1d20+16; rolled 13).
        Hits: 22 damage (1d10[brutal 2]+15; rolled 7).
        Soldier has 21 hp remaining (43 hp - 22 damage).
        Soldier gains Combat Advantage (until start of Ragnarok's next turn).
      End of turn: +1 defense bonus expires.
    
  Round 14:
    Soldier's turn:
      HP: 21/131 (bloodied); Temp HP: 0; Surges: 2; Surge Value: 32
      AC: 29; Action Points: 0
      Conditions: Combat Advantage (until start of Ragnarok's next turn).
      Soldier Basic Attack (standard action, at_will):
        Attacks Ragnarok with 41 vs. 32 AC (1d20+22; rolled 19).
        Hits: 15 damage (2d8+6; rolled 7, 2).
        Ragnarok has 6 hp remaining (21 hp - 15 damage).
    Ragnarok's turn:
      HP: 6/106 (bloodied); Temp HP: 0; Surges: 11; Surge Value: 35
      AC: 32; Action Points: 0
      Start of turn: Opponent's Combat Advantage expires.
      Conditions: +1 defense bonus (until end of this turn).
      Shift (move action, at_will):
        Ragnarok gains +1 defense bonus (until end of next turn).
      Crushing Surge (standard action, at_will):
        Attacks Soldier with 33 vs. 29 AC (1d20+14; rolled 19).
        Hits: 15 damage (1d10[brutal 2]+10; rolled 5).
        Soldier has 6 hp remaining (21 hp - 15 damage).
        Ragnarok gains 7 temp hp (had 0; applied 7).
      End of turn: +1 defense bonus expires.
    
  Round 15:
    Soldier's turn:
      HP: 6/131 (bloodied); Temp HP: 0; Surges: 2; Surge Value: 32
      AC: 29; Action Points: 0
      Soldier Basic Attack (standard action, at_will):
        Attacks Ragnarok with 26 vs. 32 AC (1d20+20; rolled 6).
        Misses.
    Ragnarok's turn:
      HP: 6/106 (bloodied); Temp HP: 7; Surges: 11; Surge Value: 35
      AC: 32; Action Points: 0
      Conditions: +1 defense bonus (until end of this turn).
      Brash Strike (standard action, at_will):
        Attacks Soldier with 21 vs. 29 AC (1d20+16; rolled 5).
        Misses: 5 damage (static).
        Soldier has 1 hp remaining (6 hp - 5 damage).
        Soldier gains Combat Advantage (until start of Ragnarok's next turn).
      Shift (move action, at_will):
        Ragnarok gains +1 defense bonus (until end of next turn).
      End of turn: +1 defense bonus expires.
    
  Round 16:
    Soldier's turn:
      HP: 1/131 (bloodied); Temp HP: 0; Surges: 2; Surge Value: 32
      AC: 29; Action Points: 0
      Conditions: Combat Advantage (until start of Ragnarok's next turn).
      Soldier Basic Attack (standard action, at_will):
        Attacks Ragnarok with 40 vs. 32 AC (1d20+22; rolled 18).
        Hits: 21 damage (2d8+6; rolled 7, 8).
        Ragnarok deflects 7 damage; 14 gets through (7 temp hp - 21 damage).
        Ragnarok has -8 hp remaining (6 hp - 14 damage).
    Ragnarok's turn:
      HP: -8/106 (bloodied); Temp HP: 0; Surges: 11; Surge Value: 35
      AC: 32; Action Points: 0
      Start of turn: Opponent's Combat Advantage expires.
      Conditions: +1 defense bonus (until end of this turn).
      Ragnarok is dying (0 death saves failed).
        Rolls death saving throw and gets a 8 (1d20; rolled 8).
        Fails. 2 failures remaining before death.
      End of turn: +1 defense bonus expires.
    
  Round 17:
    Soldier's turn:
      HP: 1/131 (bloodied); Temp HP: 0; Surges: 2; Surge Value: 32
      AC: 29; Action Points: 0
      Soldier Basic Attack (standard action, at_will):
        Attacks Ragnarok with 21 vs. 31 AC (1d20+20; rolled 1).
        Misses.
    Ragnarok's turn:
      HP: -8/106 (bloodied); Temp HP: 0; Surges: 11; Surge Value: 35
      AC: 31; Action Points: 0
      Ragnarok is dying (1 death saves failed).
        Rolls death saving throw and gets a 7 (1d20; rolled 7).
        Fails. 1 failures remaining before death.
    
  Round 18:
    Soldier's turn:
      HP: 1/131 (bloodied); Temp HP: 0; Surges: 2; Surge Value: 32
      AC: 29; Action Points: 0
      Soldier Basic Attack (standard action, at_will):
        Attacks Ragnarok with 25 vs. 31 AC (1d20+20; rolled 5).
        Misses.
    Ragnarok's turn:
      HP: -8/106 (bloodied); Temp HP: 0; Surges: 11; Surge Value: 35
      AC: 31; Action Points: 0
      Ragnarok is dying (2 death saves failed).
        Rolls death saving throw and gets a 19 (1d20; rolled 19).
        Passes.
    
  Round 19:
    Soldier's turn:
      HP: 1/131 (bloodied); Temp HP: 0; Surges: 2; Surge Value: 32
      AC: 29; Action Points: 0
      Soldier Basic Attack (standard action, at_will):
        Attacks Ragnarok with 29 vs. 31 AC (1d20+20; rolled 9).
        Misses.
    Ragnarok's turn:
      HP: -8/106 (bloodied); Temp HP: 0; Surges: 11; Surge Value: 35
      AC: 31; Action Points: 0
      Ragnarok is dying (2 death saves failed).
        Rolls death saving throw and gets a 8 (1d20; rolled 8).
        Fails. 0 failures remaining before death.
    Ragnarok has died!
    
  Villains win!
```
[/sblock]
[sblock=Example of 5 fight(s) survived (100.0% chance)

```
FIGHT #1: Level 11 Ragnarok VS. Level 14 Soldier
  Roll initiative!
    Ragnarok rolls 18 initiative (1d20+6; rolled 12).
    Soldier rolls 21 initiative (1d20+14; rolled 7).
    Initiative order: 
      Soldier
      Ragnarok
  
  Round 1:
    Soldier's turn:
      HP: 140/140; Temp HP: 0; Surges: 2; Surge Value: 35
      AC: 30; Action Points: 0
      Soldier Encounter Attack (standard action, encounter):
        Attacks Ragnarok with 33 vs. 30 AC (1d20+21; rolled 12).
        Hits: 35 damage (4d8+6; rolled 8, 6, 7, 8).
        Ragnarok has 81 hp remaining (106 hp - 25 damage).
        Soldier Encounter Attack has been expended.
    Ragnarok's turn:
      HP: 81/106; Temp HP: 0; Surges: 16; Surge Value: 35
      AC: 30; Action Points: 1
      Shift (move action, at_will):
        Ragnarok gains +1 defense bonus (until end of next turn).
      Crushing Surge (standard action, at_will):
        Attacks Soldier with 24 vs. 30 AC (1d20+14; rolled 10).
        Misses: 5 damage (static).
        Soldier has 135 hp remaining (140 hp - 5 damage).
      Rain Of Steel (minor action, daily):
        Ragnarok gains Rain of Steel (stance).
        Rain Of Steel has been expended.
      Spend Action Point (free action, encounter):
        Ragnarok spends an action point (0 remaining).
        Ferocious Reaction: Ragnarok gains +4 defense bonus (until start of next turn).
        Ragnarok gains a standard action.
        Spend Action Point has been expended.
      Crushing Blow (standard action, encounter):
        Attacks Soldier with 18 vs. 30 AC (1d20+14; rolled 4).
        Misses: 5 damage (static).
        Soldier has 130 hp remaining (135 hp - 5 damage).
        Crushing Blow has been expended.
    
  Round 2:
    Soldier's turn:
      HP: 130/140; Temp HP: 0; Surges: 2; Surge Value: 35
      AC: 30; Action Points: 0
      Start of turn:
        Rain of Steel:
          Soldier takes 7 damage (1d10[brutal 2]; rolled 7).
          Soldier has 123 hp remaining (130 hp - 7 damage).
      Soldier Basic Attack (standard action, at_will):
        Attacks Ragnarok with 29 vs. 35 AC (1d20+21; rolled 8).
        Misses.
    Ragnarok's turn:
      HP: 81/106; Temp HP: 0; Surges: 16; Surge Value: 35
      AC: 35; Action Points: 0
      Start of turn: +4 defense bonus expires.
      Conditions:
        +1 defense bonus (until end of this turn).
        Rain of Steel (stance).
      Brash Strike (standard action, at_will):
        Attacks Soldier with 30 vs. 30 AC (1d20+16; rolled 14).
        Hits: 25 damage (1d10[brutal 2]+15; rolled 10).
        Soldier has 98 hp remaining (123 hp - 25 damage).
        Soldier gains Combat Advantage (until start of Ragnarok's next turn).
      Shift (move action, at_will):
        Ragnarok gains +1 defense bonus (until end of next turn).
      End of turn: +1 defense bonus expires.
    
  Round 3:
    Soldier's turn:
      HP: 98/140; Temp HP: 0; Surges: 2; Surge Value: 35
      AC: 30; Action Points: 0
      Start of turn:
        Rain of Steel:
          Soldier takes 5 damage (1d10[brutal 2]; rolled 5).
          Soldier has 93 hp remaining (98 hp - 5 damage).
      Conditions: Combat Advantage (until start of Ragnarok's next turn).
      Soldier Basic Attack (standard action, at_will):
        Attacks Ragnarok with 26 vs. 31 AC (1d20+23; rolled 3).
        Misses.
    Ragnarok's turn:
      HP: 81/106; Temp HP: 0; Surges: 16; Surge Value: 35
      AC: 31; Action Points: 0
      Start of turn: Opponent's Combat Advantage expires.
      Conditions:
        Rain of Steel (stance).
        +1 defense bonus (until end of this turn).
      Knee Breaker (standard action, daily):
        Attacks Soldier with 31 vs. 30 AC (1d20+14; rolled 17).
        Hits: 26 damage (2d10[brutal 2]+15; rolled 6, 1, 2, 5).
        Soldier has 67 hp remaining (93 hp - 26 damage).
        Soldier has been bloodied.
        Ragnarok uses Jackal Strike (free action, daily):
          Attacks Soldier with 33 vs. 30 AC (1d20+14; rolled 19).
          Hits: 28 damage (3d10[brutal 2]+10; rolled 2, 8, 6, 4).
          Soldier has 39 hp remaining (67 hp - 28 damage).
          Jackal Strike has been expended.
        Ragnarok gains 7 temp hp (had 0; applied 7).
        Knee Breaker has been expended.
      Shift (move action, at_will):
        Ragnarok gains +1 defense bonus (until end of next turn).
      End of turn: +1 defense bonus expires.
    
  Round 4:
    Soldier's turn:
      HP: 39/140 (bloodied); Temp HP: 0; Surges: 2; Surge Value: 35
      AC: 30; Action Points: 0
      Start of turn:
        Rain of Steel:
          Soldier takes 9 damage (1d10[brutal 2]; rolled 1, 9).
          Soldier has 30 hp remaining (39 hp - 9 damage).
      Soldier Basic Attack (standard action, at_will):
        Attacks Ragnarok with 28 vs. 31 AC (1d20+21; rolled 7).
        Misses.
    Ragnarok's turn:
      HP: 81/106; Temp HP: 7; Surges: 16; Surge Value: 35
      AC: 31; Action Points: 0
      Conditions:
        Rain of Steel (stance).
        +1 defense bonus (until end of this turn).
      Griffons Wrath (standard action, encounter):
        Attacks Soldier with 18 vs. 30 AC (1d20+14; rolled 4).
        Misses: 5 damage (static).
        Soldier has 25 hp remaining (30 hp - 5 damage).
        Griffons Wrath has been expended.
      Shift (move action, at_will):
        Ragnarok gains +1 defense bonus (until end of next turn).
      End of turn: +1 defense bonus expires.
    
  Round 5:
    Soldier's turn:
      HP: 25/140 (bloodied); Temp HP: 0; Surges: 2; Surge Value: 35
      AC: 30; Action Points: 0
      Start of turn:
        Rain of Steel:
          Soldier takes 9 damage (1d10[brutal 2]; rolled 1, 9).
          Soldier has 16 hp remaining (25 hp - 9 damage).
      Soldier Basic Attack (standard action, at_will):
        Attacks Ragnarok with 38 vs. 31 AC (1d20+21; rolled 17).
        Hits: 19 damage (2d8+6; rolled 5, 8).
        Ragnarok deflects 7 damage; 12 gets through (7 temp hp - 19 damage).
        Ragnarok has 69 hp remaining (81 hp - 12 damage).
        Ragnarok reacts with Strikebacks Power (immediate reaction, encounter):
          Attacks Soldier with 16 vs. 30 AC (1d20+14; rolled 2).
          Misses: 5 damage (static).
          Soldier has 11 hp remaining (16 hp - 5 damage).
          Strikebacks Power has been expended.
    Ragnarok's turn:
      HP: 69/106; Temp HP: 0; Surges: 16; Surge Value: 35
      AC: 31; Action Points: 0
      Conditions:
        Rain of Steel (stance).
        +1 defense bonus (until end of this turn).
      Crushing Surge (standard action, at_will):
        Attacks Soldier with 28 vs. 30 AC (1d20+14; rolled 14).
        Misses: 5 damage (static).
        Soldier has 6 hp remaining (11 hp - 5 damage).
      Shift (move action, at_will):
        Ragnarok gains +1 defense bonus (until end of next turn).
      End of turn: +1 defense bonus expires.
    
  Round 6:
    Soldier's turn:
      HP: 6/140 (bloodied); Temp HP: 0; Surges: 2; Surge Value: 35
      AC: 30; Action Points: 0
      Start of turn:
        Rain of Steel:
          Soldier takes 10 damage (1d10[brutal 2]; rolled 10).
          Soldier has -4 hp remaining (6 hp - 10 damage).
          Enduring Warrior: Ragnarok heals 5 hp (69 hp -> 74 hp; 0 hp wasted).
    Soldier has died!
    
  Heroes win!
  Ragnarok takes a short rest.
    Ragnarok has 74 hp; wants at least 89 hp (maximum is 106 hp).
      Ragnarok spends a healing surge (15 remaining).
      Ragnarok heals 35 hp (74 hp -> 106 hp; 3 hp wasted).
    Powers recharge:
      Crushing Blow recharges.
      Unbreakable recharges.
      Griffons Wrath recharges.
      Spend Action Point recharges.
      Strikebacks Power recharges.
    Conditions expire:
      Rain of steel expires.
      +1 defense bonus expires.
  
FIGHT #2: Level 11 Ragnarok VS. Level 11 Soldier
  Roll initiative!
    Ragnarok rolls 8 initiative (1d20+6; rolled 2).
    Soldier rolls 25 initiative (1d20+11; rolled 14).
    Initiative order: 
      Soldier
      Ragnarok
  
  Round 1:
    Soldier's turn:
      HP: 114/114; Temp HP: 0; Surges: 2; Surge Value: 28
      AC: 27; Action Points: 0
      Soldier Basic Attack (standard action, at_will):
        Attacks Ragnarok with 19 vs. 30 AC (1d20+18; rolled 1).
        Misses.
    Ragnarok's turn:
      HP: 106/106; Temp HP: 0; Surges: 15; Surge Value: 35
      AC: 30; Action Points: 0
      Brash Strike (standard action, at_will):
        Attacks Soldier with 21 vs. 27 AC (1d20+16; rolled 5).
        Misses: 5 damage (static).
        Soldier has 109 hp remaining (114 hp - 5 damage).
        Soldier gains Combat Advantage (until start of Ragnarok's next turn).
      Shift (move action, at_will):
        Ragnarok gains +1 defense bonus (until end of next turn).
    
  Round 2:
    Soldier's turn:
      HP: 109/114; Temp HP: 0; Surges: 2; Surge Value: 28
      AC: 27; Action Points: 0
      Conditions: Combat Advantage (until start of Ragnarok's next turn).
      Soldier Basic Attack (standard action, at_will):
        Attacks Ragnarok with 23 vs. 31 AC (1d20+20; rolled 3).
        Misses.
    Ragnarok's turn:
      HP: 106/106; Temp HP: 0; Surges: 15; Surge Value: 35
      AC: 31; Action Points: 0
      Start of turn: Opponent's Combat Advantage expires.
      Conditions: +1 defense bonus (until end of this turn).
      Brash Strike (standard action, at_will):
        Attacks Soldier with 35 vs. 27 AC (1d20+16; rolled 19).
        Hits: 18 damage (1d10[brutal 2]+15; rolled 3).
        Soldier has 91 hp remaining (109 hp - 18 damage).
        Soldier gains Combat Advantage (until start of Ragnarok's next turn).
      Shift (move action, at_will):
        Ragnarok gains +1 defense bonus (until end of next turn).
      End of turn: +1 defense bonus expires.
    
  Round 3:
    Soldier's turn:
      HP: 91/114; Temp HP: 0; Surges: 2; Surge Value: 28
      AC: 27; Action Points: 0
      Conditions: Combat Advantage (until start of Ragnarok's next turn).
      Soldier Encounter Attack (standard action, encounter):
        Attacks Ragnarok with 38 vs. 31 AC (1d20+20; rolled 18).
        Hits: 26 damage (4d8+5; rolled 6, 8, 3, 4).
        Ragnarok has 90 hp remaining (106 hp - 16 damage).
        Soldier Encounter Attack has been expended.
    Ragnarok's turn:
      HP: 90/106; Temp HP: 0; Surges: 15; Surge Value: 35
      AC: 31; Action Points: 0
      Start of turn: Opponent's Combat Advantage expires.
      Conditions: +1 defense bonus (until end of this turn).
      Distracting Spate (standard action, encounter):
        Attacks Soldier with 16 vs. 27 AC (1d20+14; rolled 2).
        Misses: 5 damage (static).
        Soldier has 86 hp remaining (91 hp - 5 damage).
        Distracting Spate has been expended.
      Shift (move action, at_will):
        Ragnarok gains +1 defense bonus (until end of next turn).
      End of turn: +1 defense bonus expires.
    
  Round 4:
    Soldier's turn:
      HP: 86/114; Temp HP: 0; Surges: 2; Surge Value: 28
      AC: 27; Action Points: 0
      Soldier Basic Attack (standard action, at_will):
        Attacks Ragnarok with 32 vs. 31 AC (1d20+18; rolled 14).
        Hits: 11 damage (2d6+5; rolled 5, 1).
        Ragnarok has 79 hp remaining (90 hp - 11 damage).
        Ragnarok reacts with Strikebacks Power (immediate reaction, encounter):
          Attacks Soldier with 32 vs. 27 AC (1d20+14; rolled 18).
          Hits: 20 damage (1d10[brutal 2]+10; rolled 10).
          Soldier has 66 hp remaining (86 hp - 20 damage).
          Strikebacks Power has been expended.
    Ragnarok's turn:
      HP: 79/106; Temp HP: 0; Surges: 15; Surge Value: 35
      AC: 31; Action Points: 0
      Conditions: +1 defense bonus (until end of this turn).
      Shift (move action, at_will):
        Ragnarok gains +1 defense bonus (until end of next turn).
      Brash Strike (standard action, at_will):
        Attacks Soldier with 29 vs. 27 AC (1d20+16; rolled 13).
        Hits: 24 damage (1d10[brutal 2]+15; rolled 2, 9).
        Soldier has 42 hp remaining (66 hp - 24 damage).
        Soldier has been bloodied.
        Soldier gains Combat Advantage (until start of Ragnarok's next turn).
      End of turn: +1 defense bonus expires.
    
  Round 5:
    Soldier's turn:
      HP: 42/114 (bloodied); Temp HP: 0; Surges: 2; Surge Value: 28
      AC: 27; Action Points: 0
      Conditions: Combat Advantage (until start of Ragnarok's next turn).
      Soldier Basic Attack (standard action, at_will):
        Attacks Ragnarok with 28 vs. 31 AC (1d20+20; rolled 8).
        Misses.
    Ragnarok's turn:
      HP: 79/106; Temp HP: 0; Surges: 15; Surge Value: 35
      AC: 31; Action Points: 0
      Start of turn: Opponent's Combat Advantage expires.
      Conditions: +1 defense bonus (until end of this turn).
      Brash Strike (standard action, at_will):
        Attacks Soldier with 30 vs. 27 AC (1d20+16; rolled 14).
        Hits: 22 damage (1d10[brutal 2]+15; rolled 7).
        Soldier has 20 hp remaining (42 hp - 22 damage).
        Soldier gains Combat Advantage (until start of Ragnarok's next turn).
      Shift (move action, at_will):
        Ragnarok gains +1 defense bonus (until end of next turn).
      End of turn: +1 defense bonus expires.
    
  Round 6:
    Soldier's turn:
      HP: 20/114 (bloodied); Temp HP: 0; Surges: 2; Surge Value: 28
      AC: 27; Action Points: 0
      Conditions: Combat Advantage (until start of Ragnarok's next turn).
      Soldier Basic Attack (standard action, at_will):
        Attacks Ragnarok with 36 vs. 31 AC (1d20+20; rolled 16).
        Hits: 16 damage (2d6+5; rolled 5, 6).
        Ragnarok has 63 hp remaining (79 hp - 16 damage).
    Ragnarok's turn:
      HP: 63/106; Temp HP: 0; Surges: 15; Surge Value: 35
      AC: 31; Action Points: 0
      Start of turn: Opponent's Combat Advantage expires.
      Conditions: +1 defense bonus (until end of this turn).
      Crushing Blow (standard action, encounter):
        Attacks Soldier with 34 vs. 27 AC (1d20+14; rolled 20).
        Crits: 42 damage (2d10[brutal 2, max]+15 + 2d12; rolled max + 1, 6).
        Soldier has -22 hp remaining (20 hp - 42 damage).
        Enduring Warrior: Ragnarok heals 5 hp (63 hp -> 68 hp; 0 hp wasted).
        Crushing Blow has been expended.
      End of turn: +1 defense bonus expires.
    Soldier has died!
    
  Heroes win!
  Ragnarok takes a short rest.
    Ragnarok has 68 hp; wants at least 89 hp (maximum is 106 hp).
      Ragnarok spends a healing surge (14 remaining).
      Ragnarok heals 35 hp (68 hp -> 103 hp; 0 hp wasted).
    Powers recharge:
      Distracting Spate recharges.
      Crushing Blow recharges.
      Unbreakable recharges.
      Strikebacks Power recharges.
    Milestone:
      Ragnarok gains an action point.
      Meliorating Gith Plate Armor +3: enhancement increases to +4.
  
FIGHT #3: Level 11 Ragnarok VS. Level 13 Soldier
  Roll initiative!
    Ragnarok rolls 13 initiative (1d20+6; rolled 7).
    Soldier rolls 15 initiative (1d20+12; rolled 3).
    Initiative order: 
      Soldier
      Ragnarok
  
  Round 1:
    Soldier's turn:
      HP: 131/131; Temp HP: 0; Surges: 2; Surge Value: 32
      AC: 29; Action Points: 0
      Soldier Encounter Attack (standard action, encounter):
        Attacks Ragnarok with 30 vs. 31 AC (1d20+20; rolled 10).
        Misses.
        Soldier Encounter Attack has been expended.
    Ragnarok's turn:
      HP: 103/106; Temp HP: 0; Surges: 14; Surge Value: 35
      AC: 31; Action Points: 1
      Crushing Blow (standard action, encounter):
        Attacks Soldier with 21 vs. 29 AC (1d20+14; rolled 7).
        Misses: 5 damage (static).
        Soldier has 126 hp remaining (131 hp - 5 damage).
        Crushing Blow has been expended.
      Shift (move action, at_will):
        Ragnarok gains +1 defense bonus (until end of next turn).
      Spend Action Point (free action, encounter):
        Ragnarok spends an action point (0 remaining).
        Ferocious Reaction: Ragnarok gains +4 defense bonus (until start of next turn).
        Ragnarok gains a standard action.
        Spend Action Point has been expended.
      Brash Strike (standard action, at_will):
        Attacks Soldier with 35 vs. 29 AC (1d20+16; rolled 19).
        Hits: 23 damage (1d10[brutal 2]+15; rolled 1, 8).
        Soldier has 103 hp remaining (126 hp - 23 damage).
        Soldier gains Combat Advantage (until start of Ragnarok's next turn).
    
  Round 2:
    Soldier's turn:
      HP: 103/131; Temp HP: 0; Surges: 2; Surge Value: 32
      AC: 29; Action Points: 0
      Conditions: Combat Advantage (until start of Ragnarok's next turn).
      Soldier Basic Attack (standard action, at_will):
        Attacks Ragnarok with 34 vs. 36 AC (1d20+22; rolled 12).
        Misses.
    Ragnarok's turn:
      HP: 103/106; Temp HP: 0; Surges: 14; Surge Value: 35
      AC: 36; Action Points: 0
      Start of turn:
        Opponent's Combat Advantage expires.
        +4 defense bonus expires.
      Conditions: +1 defense bonus (until end of this turn).
      Brash Strike (standard action, at_will):
        Attacks Soldier with 34 vs. 29 AC (1d20+16; rolled 18).
        Hits: 24 damage (1d10[brutal 2]+15; rolled 1, 9).
        Soldier has 79 hp remaining (103 hp - 24 damage).
        Soldier gains Combat Advantage (until start of Ragnarok's next turn).
      Shift (move action, at_will):
        Ragnarok gains +1 defense bonus (until end of next turn).
      End of turn: +1 defense bonus expires.
    
  Round 3:
    Soldier's turn:
      HP: 79/131; Temp HP: 0; Surges: 2; Surge Value: 32
      AC: 29; Action Points: 0
      Conditions: Combat Advantage (until start of Ragnarok's next turn).
      Soldier Basic Attack (standard action, at_will):
        Attacks Ragnarok with 36 vs. 32 AC (1d20+22; rolled 14).
        Hits: 16 damage (2d8+6; rolled 5, 5).
        Ragnarok has 97 hp remaining (103 hp - 6 damage).
    Ragnarok's turn:
      HP: 97/106; Temp HP: 0; Surges: 14; Surge Value: 35
      AC: 32; Action Points: 0
      Start of turn: Opponent's Combat Advantage expires.
      Conditions: +1 defense bonus (until end of this turn).
      Brash Strike (standard action, at_will):
        Attacks Soldier with 21 vs. 29 AC (1d20+16; rolled 5).
        Misses: 5 damage (static).
        Soldier has 74 hp remaining (79 hp - 5 damage).
        Soldier gains Combat Advantage (until start of Ragnarok's next turn).
      Shift (move action, at_will):
        Ragnarok gains +1 defense bonus (until end of next turn).
      End of turn: +1 defense bonus expires.
    
  Round 4:
    Soldier's turn:
      HP: 74/131; Temp HP: 0; Surges: 2; Surge Value: 32
      AC: 29; Action Points: 0
      Conditions: Combat Advantage (until start of Ragnarok's next turn).
      Soldier Basic Attack (standard action, at_will):
        Attacks Ragnarok with 32 vs. 32 AC (1d20+22; rolled 10).
        Hits: 18 damage (2d8+6; rolled 8, 4).
        Ragnarok has 79 hp remaining (97 hp - 18 damage).
        Ragnarok reacts with Strikebacks Power (immediate reaction, encounter):
          Attacks Soldier with 30 vs. 29 AC (1d20+14; rolled 16).
          Hits: 13 damage (1d10[brutal 2]+10; rolled 3).
          Soldier has 61 hp remaining (74 hp - 13 damage).
          Soldier has been bloodied.
          Strikebacks Power has been expended.
    Ragnarok's turn:
      HP: 79/106; Temp HP: 0; Surges: 14; Surge Value: 35
      AC: 32; Action Points: 0
      Start of turn: Opponent's Combat Advantage expires.
      Conditions: +1 defense bonus (until end of this turn).
      Distracting Spate (standard action, encounter):
        Attacks Soldier with 28 vs. 29 AC (1d20+14; rolled 14).
        Misses: 5 damage (static).
        Soldier has 56 hp remaining (61 hp - 5 damage).
        Distracting Spate has been expended.
      Shift (move action, at_will):
        Ragnarok gains +1 defense bonus (until end of next turn).
      End of turn: +1 defense bonus expires.
    
  Round 5:
    Soldier's turn:
      HP: 56/131 (bloodied); Temp HP: 0; Surges: 2; Surge Value: 32
      AC: 29; Action Points: 0
      Soldier Basic Attack (standard action, at_will):
        Attacks Ragnarok with 37 vs. 32 AC (1d20+20; rolled 17).
        Hits: 9 damage (2d8+6; rolled 2, 1).
        Ragnarok has 70 hp remaining (79 hp - 9 damage).
    Ragnarok's turn:
      HP: 70/106; Temp HP: 0; Surges: 14; Surge Value: 35
      AC: 32; Action Points: 0
      Conditions: +1 defense bonus (until end of this turn).
      Brash Strike (standard action, at_will):
        Attacks Soldier with 25 vs. 29 AC (1d20+16; rolled 9).
        Misses: 5 damage (static).
        Soldier has 51 hp remaining (56 hp - 5 damage).
        Soldier gains Combat Advantage (until start of Ragnarok's next turn).
      Shift (move action, at_will):
        Ragnarok gains +1 defense bonus (until end of next turn).
      End of turn: +1 defense bonus expires.
    
  Round 6:
    Soldier's turn:
      HP: 51/131 (bloodied); Temp HP: 0; Surges: 2; Surge Value: 32
      AC: 29; Action Points: 0
      Conditions: Combat Advantage (until start of Ragnarok's next turn).
      Soldier Basic Attack (standard action, at_will):
        Attacks Ragnarok with 27 vs. 32 AC (1d20+22; rolled 5).
        Misses.
    Ragnarok's turn:
      HP: 70/106; Temp HP: 0; Surges: 14; Surge Value: 35
      AC: 32; Action Points: 0
      Start of turn: Opponent's Combat Advantage expires.
      Conditions: +1 defense bonus (until end of this turn).
      Shift (move action, at_will):
        Ragnarok gains +1 defense bonus (until end of next turn).
      Brash Strike (standard action, at_will):
        Attacks Soldier with 28 vs. 29 AC (1d20+16; rolled 12).
        Misses: 5 damage (static).
        Soldier has 46 hp remaining (51 hp - 5 damage).
        Soldier gains Combat Advantage (until start of Ragnarok's next turn).
      End of turn: +1 defense bonus expires.
    
  Round 7:
    Soldier's turn:
      HP: 46/131 (bloodied); Temp HP: 0; Surges: 2; Surge Value: 32
      AC: 29; Action Points: 0
      Conditions: Combat Advantage (until start of Ragnarok's next turn).
      Soldier Basic Attack (standard action, at_will):
        Attacks Ragnarok with 37 vs. 32 AC (1d20+22; rolled 15).
        Hits: 15 damage (2d8+6; rolled 1, 8).
        Ragnarok has 55 hp remaining (70 hp - 15 damage).
    Ragnarok's turn:
      HP: 55/106; Temp HP: 0; Surges: 14; Surge Value: 35
      AC: 32; Action Points: 0
      Start of turn: Opponent's Combat Advantage expires.
      Conditions: +1 defense bonus (until end of this turn).
      Shift (move action, at_will):
        Ragnarok gains +1 defense bonus (until end of next turn).
      Griffons Wrath (standard action, encounter):
        Attacks Soldier with 23 vs. 29 AC (1d20+14; rolled 9).
        Misses: 5 damage (static).
        Soldier has 41 hp remaining (46 hp - 5 damage).
        Griffons Wrath has been expended.
      End of turn: +1 defense bonus expires.
    
  Round 8:
    Soldier's turn:
      HP: 41/131 (bloodied); Temp HP: 0; Surges: 2; Surge Value: 32
      AC: 29; Action Points: 0
      Soldier Basic Attack (standard action, at_will):
        Attacks Ragnarok with 33 vs. 32 AC (1d20+20; rolled 13).
        Hits: 12 damage (2d8+6; rolled 2, 4).
        Ragnarok has 43 hp remaining (55 hp - 12 damage).
        Ragnarok has been bloodied.
    Ragnarok's turn:
      HP: 43/106 (bloodied); Temp HP: 0; Surges: 14; Surge Value: 35
      AC: 32; Action Points: 0
      Conditions: +1 defense bonus (until end of this turn).
      Shift (move action, at_will):
        Ragnarok gains +1 defense bonus (until end of next turn).
      Second Wind (minor action, encounter):
        Ragnarok gains +1 defense bonus (until end of next turn).
        Ragnarok spends a healing surge (13 remaining).
        Ragnarok heals 35 hp (43 hp -> 78 hp; 0 hp wasted).
        Ragnarok gains +2 defense bonus (until start of next turn).
        Second Wind has been expended.
      Brash Strike (standard action, at_will):
        Attacks Soldier with 24 vs. 29 AC (1d20+16; rolled 8).
        Misses: 5 damage (static).
        Soldier has 36 hp remaining (41 hp - 5 damage).
        Soldier gains Combat Advantage (until start of Ragnarok's next turn).
      End of turn: +1 defense bonus expires.
    
  Round 9:
    Soldier's turn:
      HP: 36/131 (bloodied); Temp HP: 0; Surges: 2; Surge Value: 32
      AC: 29; Action Points: 0
      Conditions: Combat Advantage (until start of Ragnarok's next turn).
      Soldier Basic Attack (standard action, at_will):
        Attacks Ragnarok with 37 vs. 35 AC (1d20+22; rolled 15).
        Hits: 14 damage (2d8+6; rolled 5, 3).
        Ragnarok has 64 hp remaining (78 hp - 14 damage).
    Ragnarok's turn:
      HP: 64/106; Temp HP: 0; Surges: 13; Surge Value: 35
      AC: 35; Action Points: 0
      Start of turn:
        Opponent's Combat Advantage expires.
        +2 defense bonus expires.
      Conditions:
        +1 defense bonus (until end of this turn).
        +1 defense bonus (until end of this turn).
      Shift (move action, at_will):
        Ragnarok gains +1 defense bonus (until end of next turn).
      Brash Strike (standard action, at_will):
        Attacks Soldier with 22 vs. 29 AC (1d20+16; rolled 6).
        Misses: 5 damage (static).
        Soldier has 31 hp remaining (36 hp - 5 damage).
        Soldier gains Combat Advantage (until start of Ragnarok's next turn).
      End of turn:
        +1 defense bonus expires.
        +1 defense bonus expires.
    
  Round 10:
    Soldier's turn:
      HP: 31/131 (bloodied); Temp HP: 0; Surges: 2; Surge Value: 32
      AC: 29; Action Points: 0
      Conditions: Combat Advantage (until start of Ragnarok's next turn).
      Soldier Basic Attack (standard action, at_will):
        Attacks Ragnarok with 27 vs. 32 AC (1d20+22; rolled 5).
        Misses.
    Ragnarok's turn:
      HP: 64/106; Temp HP: 0; Surges: 13; Surge Value: 35
      AC: 32; Action Points: 0
      Start of turn: Opponent's Combat Advantage expires.
      Conditions: +1 defense bonus (until end of this turn).
      Shift (move action, at_will):
        Ragnarok gains +1 defense bonus (until end of next turn).
      Brash Strike (standard action, at_will):
        Attacks Soldier with 20 vs. 29 AC (1d20+16; rolled 4).
        Misses: 5 damage (static).
        Soldier has 26 hp remaining (31 hp - 5 damage).
        Soldier gains Combat Advantage (until start of Ragnarok's next turn).
      End of turn: +1 defense bonus expires.
    
  Round 11:
    Soldier's turn:
      HP: 26/131 (bloodied); Temp HP: 0; Surges: 2; Surge Value: 32
      AC: 29; Action Points: 0
      Conditions: Combat Advantage (until start of Ragnarok's next turn).
      Soldier Basic Attack (standard action, at_will):
        Attacks Ragnarok with 30 vs. 32 AC (1d20+22; rolled 8).
        Misses.
    Ragnarok's turn:
      HP: 64/106; Temp HP: 0; Surges: 13; Surge Value: 35
      AC: 32; Action Points: 0
      Start of turn: Opponent's Combat Advantage expires.
      Conditions: +1 defense bonus (until end of this turn).
      Shift (move action, at_will):
        Ragnarok gains +1 defense bonus (until end of next turn).
      Crushing Surge (standard action, at_will):
        Attacks Soldier with 32 vs. 29 AC (1d20+14; rolled 18).
        Hits: 16 damage (1d10[brutal 2]+10; rolled 6).
        Soldier has 10 hp remaining (26 hp - 16 damage).
        Ragnarok gains 7 temp hp (had 0; applied 7).
      End of turn: +1 defense bonus expires.
    
  Round 12:
    Soldier's turn:
      HP: 10/131 (bloodied); Temp HP: 0; Surges: 2; Surge Value: 32
      AC: 29; Action Points: 0
      Soldier Basic Attack (standard action, at_will):
        Attacks Ragnarok with 26 vs. 32 AC (1d20+20; rolled 6).
        Misses.
    Ragnarok's turn:
      HP: 64/106; Temp HP: 7; Surges: 13; Surge Value: 35
      AC: 32; Action Points: 0
      Conditions: +1 defense bonus (until end of this turn).
      Shift (move action, at_will):
        Ragnarok gains +1 defense bonus (until end of next turn).
      Brash Strike (standard action, at_will):
        Attacks Soldier with 26 vs. 29 AC (1d20+16; rolled 10).
        Misses: 5 damage (static).
        Soldier has 5 hp remaining (10 hp - 5 damage).
        Soldier gains Combat Advantage (until start of Ragnarok's next turn).
      End of turn: +1 defense bonus expires.
    
  Round 13:
    Soldier's turn:
      HP: 5/131 (bloodied); Temp HP: 0; Surges: 2; Surge Value: 32
      AC: 29; Action Points: 0
      Conditions: Combat Advantage (until start of Ragnarok's next turn).
      Soldier Basic Attack (standard action, at_will):
        Attacks Ragnarok with 34 vs. 32 AC (1d20+22; rolled 12).
        Hits: 11 damage (2d8+6; rolled 2, 3).
        Ragnarok deflects 7 damage; 4 gets through (7 temp hp - 11 damage).
        Ragnarok has 60 hp remaining (64 hp - 4 damage).
    Ragnarok's turn:
      HP: 60/106; Temp HP: 0; Surges: 13; Surge Value: 35
      AC: 32; Action Points: 0
      Start of turn: Opponent's Combat Advantage expires.
      Conditions: +1 defense bonus (until end of this turn).
      Crushing Surge (standard action, at_will):
        Attacks Soldier with 28 vs. 29 AC (1d20+14; rolled 14).
        Misses: 5 damage (static).
        Soldier has 0 hp remaining (5 hp - 5 damage).
        Enduring Warrior: Ragnarok heals 5 hp (60 hp -> 65 hp; 0 hp wasted).
      End of turn: +1 defense bonus expires.
    Soldier has died!
    
  Heroes win!
  Ragnarok takes a short rest.
    Ragnarok has 65 hp; wants at least 89 hp (maximum is 106 hp).
      Ragnarok spends a healing surge (12 remaining).
      Ragnarok heals 35 hp (65 hp -> 100 hp; 0 hp wasted).
    Powers recharge:
      Distracting Spate recharges.
      Crushing Blow recharges.
      Unbreakable recharges.
      Griffons Wrath recharges.
      Spend Action Point recharges.
      Second Wind recharges.
      Strikebacks Power recharges.
  
FIGHT #4: Level 11 Ragnarok VS. Level 11 Soldier
  Roll initiative!
    Ragnarok rolls 20 initiative (1d20+6; rolled 14).
    Soldier rolls 31 initiative (1d20+11; rolled 20).
    Initiative order: 
      Soldier
      Ragnarok
  
  Round 1:
    Soldier's turn:
      HP: 114/114; Temp HP: 0; Surges: 2; Surge Value: 28
      AC: 27; Action Points: 0
      Soldier Basic Attack (standard action, at_will):
        Attacks Ragnarok with 30 vs. 31 AC (1d20+18; rolled 12).
        Misses.
    Ragnarok's turn:
      HP: 100/106; Temp HP: 0; Surges: 12; Surge Value: 35
      AC: 31; Action Points: 0
      Distracting Spate (standard action, encounter):
        Attacks Soldier with 26 vs. 27 AC (1d20+14; rolled 12).
        Misses: 5 damage (static).
        Soldier has 109 hp remaining (114 hp - 5 damage).
        Distracting Spate has been expended.
      Shift (move action, at_will):
        Ragnarok gains +1 defense bonus (until end of next turn).
    
  Round 2:
    Soldier's turn:
      HP: 109/114; Temp HP: 0; Surges: 2; Surge Value: 28
      AC: 27; Action Points: 0
      Soldier Basic Attack (standard action, at_will):
        Attacks Ragnarok with 30 vs. 32 AC (1d20+18; rolled 12).
        Misses.
    Ragnarok's turn:
      HP: 100/106; Temp HP: 0; Surges: 12; Surge Value: 35
      AC: 32; Action Points: 0
      Conditions: +1 defense bonus (until end of this turn).
      Crushing Surge (standard action, at_will):
        Attacks Soldier with 27 vs. 27 AC (1d20+14; rolled 13).
        Hits: 19 damage (1d10[brutal 2]+10; rolled 9).
        Soldier has 90 hp remaining (109 hp - 19 damage).
        Ragnarok gains 7 temp hp (had 0; applied 7).
      Shift (move action, at_will):
        Ragnarok gains +1 defense bonus (until end of next turn).
      End of turn: +1 defense bonus expires.
    
  Round 3:
    Soldier's turn:
      HP: 90/114; Temp HP: 0; Surges: 2; Surge Value: 28
      AC: 27; Action Points: 0
      Soldier Encounter Attack (standard action, encounter):
        Attacks Ragnarok with 21 vs. 32 AC (1d20+18; rolled 3).
        Misses.
        Soldier Encounter Attack has been expended.
    Ragnarok's turn:
      HP: 100/106; Temp HP: 7; Surges: 12; Surge Value: 35
      AC: 32; Action Points: 0
      Conditions: +1 defense bonus (until end of this turn).
      Brash Strike (standard action, at_will):
        Attacks Soldier with 18 vs. 27 AC (1d20+16; rolled 2).
        Misses: 5 damage (static).
        Soldier has 85 hp remaining (90 hp - 5 damage).
        Soldier gains Combat Advantage (until start of Ragnarok's next turn).
      Shift (move action, at_will):
        Ragnarok gains +1 defense bonus (until end of next turn).
      End of turn: +1 defense bonus expires.
    
  Round 4:
    Soldier's turn:
      HP: 85/114; Temp HP: 0; Surges: 2; Surge Value: 28
      AC: 27; Action Points: 0
      Conditions: Combat Advantage (until start of Ragnarok's next turn).
      Soldier Basic Attack (standard action, at_will):
        Attacks Ragnarok with 34 vs. 32 AC (1d20+20; rolled 14).
        Hits: 9 damage (2d6+5; rolled 3, 1).
        Ragnarok deflects 7 damage; 2 gets through (7 temp hp - 9 damage).
        Ragnarok has 98 hp remaining (100 hp - 2 damage).
        Ragnarok reacts with Strikebacks Power (immediate reaction, encounter):
          Attacks Soldier with 19 vs. 27 AC (1d20+14; rolled 5).
          Misses: 5 damage (static).
          Soldier has 80 hp remaining (85 hp - 5 damage).
          Strikebacks Power has been expended.
    Ragnarok's turn:
      HP: 98/106; Temp HP: 0; Surges: 12; Surge Value: 35
      AC: 32; Action Points: 0
      Start of turn: Opponent's Combat Advantage expires.
      Conditions: +1 defense bonus (until end of this turn).
      Griffons Wrath (standard action, encounter):
        Attacks Soldier with 20 vs. 27 AC (1d20+14; rolled 6).
        Misses: 5 damage (static).
        Soldier has 75 hp remaining (80 hp - 5 damage).
        Griffons Wrath has been expended.
      Shift (move action, at_will):
        Ragnarok gains +1 defense bonus (until end of next turn).
      End of turn: +1 defense bonus expires.
    
  Round 5:
    Soldier's turn:
      HP: 75/114; Temp HP: 0; Surges: 2; Surge Value: 28
      AC: 27; Action Points: 0
      Soldier Basic Attack (standard action, at_will):
        Attacks Ragnarok with 37 vs. 32 AC (1d20+18; rolled 19).
        Hits: 11 damage (2d6+5; rolled 2, 4).
        Ragnarok has 97 hp remaining (98 hp - 1 damage).
    Ragnarok's turn:
      HP: 97/106; Temp HP: 0; Surges: 12; Surge Value: 35
      AC: 32; Action Points: 0
      Conditions: +1 defense bonus (until end of this turn).
      Crushing Surge (standard action, at_will):
        Attacks Soldier with 24 vs. 27 AC (1d20+14; rolled 10).
        Misses: 5 damage (static).
        Soldier has 70 hp remaining (75 hp - 5 damage).
      Shift (move action, at_will):
        Ragnarok gains +1 defense bonus (until end of next turn).
      End of turn: +1 defense bonus expires.
    
  Round 6:
    Soldier's turn:
      HP: 70/114; Temp HP: 0; Surges: 2; Surge Value: 28
      AC: 27; Action Points: 0
      Soldier Basic Attack (standard action, at_will):
        Attacks Ragnarok with 26 vs. 32 AC (1d20+18; rolled 8).
        Misses.
    Ragnarok's turn:
      HP: 97/106; Temp HP: 0; Surges: 12; Surge Value: 35
      AC: 32; Action Points: 0
      Conditions: +1 defense bonus (until end of this turn).
      Shift (move action, at_will):
        Ragnarok gains +1 defense bonus (until end of next turn).
      Crushing Blow (standard action, encounter):
        Attacks Soldier with 22 vs. 27 AC (1d20+14; rolled 8).
        Misses: 5 damage (static).
        Soldier has 65 hp remaining (70 hp - 5 damage).
        Crushing Blow has been expended.
      End of turn: +1 defense bonus expires.
    
  Round 7:
    Soldier's turn:
      HP: 65/114; Temp HP: 0; Surges: 2; Surge Value: 28
      AC: 27; Action Points: 0
      Soldier Basic Attack (standard action, at_will):
        Attacks Ragnarok with 29 vs. 32 AC (1d20+18; rolled 11).
        Misses.
    Ragnarok's turn:
      HP: 97/106; Temp HP: 0; Surges: 12; Surge Value: 35
      AC: 32; Action Points: 0
      Conditions: +1 defense bonus (until end of this turn).
      Shift (move action, at_will):
        Ragnarok gains +1 defense bonus (until end of next turn).
      Crushing Surge (standard action, at_will):
        Attacks Soldier with 25 vs. 27 AC (1d20+14; rolled 11).
        Misses: 5 damage (static).
        Soldier has 60 hp remaining (65 hp - 5 damage).
      End of turn: +1 defense bonus expires.
    
  Round 8:
    Soldier's turn:
      HP: 60/114; Temp HP: 0; Surges: 2; Surge Value: 28
      AC: 27; Action Points: 0
      Soldier Basic Attack (standard action, at_will):
        Attacks Ragnarok with 19 vs. 32 AC (1d20+18; rolled 1).
        Misses.
    Ragnarok's turn:
      HP: 97/106; Temp HP: 0; Surges: 12; Surge Value: 35
      AC: 32; Action Points: 0
      Conditions: +1 defense bonus (until end of this turn).
      Shift (move action, at_will):
        Ragnarok gains +1 defense bonus (until end of next turn).
      Crushing Surge (standard action, at_will):
        Attacks Soldier with 30 vs. 27 AC (1d20+14; rolled 16).
        Hits: 16 damage (1d10[brutal 2]+10; rolled 1, 6).
        Soldier has 44 hp remaining (60 hp - 16 damage).
        Soldier has been bloodied.
        Ragnarok gains 7 temp hp (had 0; applied 7).
      End of turn: +1 defense bonus expires.
    
  Round 9:
    Soldier's turn:
      HP: 44/114 (bloodied); Temp HP: 0; Surges: 2; Surge Value: 28
      AC: 27; Action Points: 0
      Soldier Basic Attack (standard action, at_will):
        Attacks Ragnarok with 35 vs. 32 AC (1d20+18; rolled 17).
        Hits: 15 damage (2d6+5; rolled 4, 6).
        Ragnarok deflects 7 damage; 8 gets through (7 temp hp - 15 damage).
        Ragnarok has 89 hp remaining (97 hp - 8 damage).
    Ragnarok's turn:
      HP: 89/106; Temp HP: 0; Surges: 12; Surge Value: 35
      AC: 32; Action Points: 0
      Conditions: +1 defense bonus (until end of this turn).
      Brash Strike (standard action, at_will):
        Attacks Soldier with 34 vs. 27 AC (1d20+16; rolled 18).
        Hits: 18 damage (1d10[brutal 2]+15; rolled 3).
        Soldier has 26 hp remaining (44 hp - 18 damage).
        Soldier gains Combat Advantage (until start of Ragnarok's next turn).
      Shift (move action, at_will):
        Ragnarok gains +1 defense bonus (until end of next turn).
      End of turn: +1 defense bonus expires.
    
  Round 10:
    Soldier's turn:
      HP: 26/114 (bloodied); Temp HP: 0; Surges: 2; Surge Value: 28
      AC: 27; Action Points: 0
      Conditions: Combat Advantage (until start of Ragnarok's next turn).
      Soldier Basic Attack (standard action, at_will):
        Attacks Ragnarok with 28 vs. 32 AC (1d20+20; rolled 8).
        Misses.
    Ragnarok's turn:
      HP: 89/106; Temp HP: 0; Surges: 12; Surge Value: 35
      AC: 32; Action Points: 0
      Start of turn: Opponent's Combat Advantage expires.
      Conditions: +1 defense bonus (until end of this turn).
      Shift (move action, at_will):
        Ragnarok gains +1 defense bonus (until end of next turn).
      Brash Strike (standard action, at_will):
        Attacks Soldier with 24 vs. 27 AC (1d20+16; rolled 8).
        Misses: 5 damage (static).
        Soldier has 21 hp remaining (26 hp - 5 damage).
        Soldier gains Combat Advantage (until start of Ragnarok's next turn).
      End of turn: +1 defense bonus expires.
    
  Round 11:
    Soldier's turn:
      HP: 21/114 (bloodied); Temp HP: 0; Surges: 2; Surge Value: 28
      AC: 27; Action Points: 0
      Conditions: Combat Advantage (until start of Ragnarok's next turn).
      Soldier Basic Attack (standard action, at_will):
        Attacks Ragnarok with 22 vs. 32 AC (1d20+20; rolled 2).
        Misses.
    Ragnarok's turn:
      HP: 89/106; Temp HP: 0; Surges: 12; Surge Value: 35
      AC: 32; Action Points: 0
      Start of turn: Opponent's Combat Advantage expires.
      Conditions: +1 defense bonus (until end of this turn).
      Brash Strike (standard action, at_will):
        Attacks Soldier with 35 vs. 27 AC (1d20+16; rolled 19).
        Hits: 20 damage (1d10[brutal 2]+15; rolled 1, 5).
        Soldier has 1 hp remaining (21 hp - 20 damage).
        Soldier gains Combat Advantage (until start of Ragnarok's next turn).
      Shift (move action, at_will):
        Ragnarok gains +1 defense bonus (until end of next turn).
      End of turn: +1 defense bonus expires.
    
  Round 12:
    Soldier's turn:
      HP: 1/114 (bloodied); Temp HP: 0; Surges: 2; Surge Value: 28
      AC: 27; Action Points: 0
      Conditions: Combat Advantage (until start of Ragnarok's next turn).
      Soldier Basic Attack (standard action, at_will):
        Attacks Ragnarok with 26 vs. 32 AC (1d20+20; rolled 6).
        Misses.
    Ragnarok's turn:
      HP: 89/106; Temp HP: 0; Surges: 12; Surge Value: 35
      AC: 32; Action Points: 0
      Start of turn: Opponent's Combat Advantage expires.
      Conditions: +1 defense bonus (until end of this turn).
      Brash Strike (standard action, at_will):
        Attacks Soldier with 34 vs. 27 AC (1d20+16; rolled 18).
        Hits: 23 damage (1d10[brutal 2]+15; rolled 8).
        Soldier has -22 hp remaining (1 hp - 23 damage).
        Enduring Warrior: Ragnarok heals 5 hp (89 hp -> 94 hp; 0 hp wasted).
        Soldier gains Combat Advantage (until start of Ragnarok's next turn).
      End of turn: +1 defense bonus expires.
    Soldier has died!
    
  Heroes win!
  Ragnarok takes a short rest.
    Ragnarok has 94 hp; wants at least 89 hp (maximum is 106 hp).
    Powers recharge:
      Distracting Spate recharges.
      Crushing Blow recharges.
      Unbreakable recharges.
      Griffons Wrath recharges.
      Strikebacks Power recharges.
    Milestone:
      Ragnarok gains an action point.
      Meliorating Gith Plate Armor +3: enhancement increases to +5.
  
FIGHT #5: Level 11 Ragnarok VS. Level 12 Soldier
  Roll initiative!
    Ragnarok rolls 16 initiative (1d20+6; rolled 10).
    Soldier rolls 14 initiative (1d20+12; rolled 2).
    Initiative order: 
      Ragnarok
      Soldier
  
  Round 1:
    Ragnarok's turn:
      HP: 94/106; Temp HP: 0; Surges: 12; Surge Value: 35
      AC: 32; Action Points: 1
      Distracting Spate (standard action, encounter):
        Attacks Soldier with 31 vs. 28 AC (1d20+14; rolled 17).
        Hits: 28 damage (2d10[brutal 2]+10; rolled 2, 8, 10).
        Soldier has 95 hp remaining (123 hp - 28 damage).
        Ragnarok gains Combat Advantage (until end of next turn).
        Distracting Spate has been expended.
      Spend Action Point (free action, encounter):
        Ragnarok spends an action point (0 remaining).
        Ferocious Reaction: Ragnarok gains +4 defense bonus (until start of next turn).
        Ragnarok gains a standard action.
        Spend Action Point has been expended.
      Crushing Blow (standard action, encounter):
        Attacks Soldier with 18 vs. 28 AC (1d20+16; rolled 2).
        Misses: 5 damage (static).
        Soldier has 90 hp remaining (95 hp - 5 damage).
        Crushing Blow has been expended.
      Shift (move action, at_will):
        Ragnarok gains +1 defense bonus (until end of next turn).
    Soldier's turn:
      HP: 90/123; Temp HP: 0; Surges: 2; Surge Value: 30
      AC: 28; Action Points: 0
      Soldier Basic Attack (standard action, at_will):
        Attacks Ragnarok with 33 vs. 37 AC (1d20+19; rolled 14).
        Misses.
    
  Round 2:
    Ragnarok's turn:
      HP: 94/106; Temp HP: 0; Surges: 12; Surge Value: 35
      AC: 37; Action Points: 0
      Start of turn: +4 defense bonus expires.
      Conditions:
        Combat Advantage (until end of this turn).
        +1 defense bonus (until end of this turn).
      Griffons Wrath (standard action, encounter):
        Attacks Soldier with 36 vs. 28 AC (1d20+16; rolled 20).
        Crits: 54 damage (2d10[brutal 2, max]+10 + 2d12; rolled max + 12, 12).
        Soldier has 36 hp remaining (90 hp - 54 damage).
        Soldier has been bloodied.
        Soldier gains -2 AC penalty (until end of Ragnarok's next turn).
        Griffons Wrath has been expended.
      Shift (move action, at_will):
        Ragnarok gains +1 defense bonus (until end of next turn).
      End of turn:
        Combat Advantage expires.
        +1 defense bonus expires.
    Soldier's turn:
      HP: 36/123 (bloodied); Temp HP: 0; Surges: 2; Surge Value: 30
      AC: 26; Action Points: 0
      Conditions: -2 AC penalty (until end of Ragnarok's next turn).
      Soldier Encounter Attack (standard action, encounter):
        Attacks Ragnarok with 34 vs. 33 AC (1d20+19; rolled 15).
        Hits: 25 damage (4d8+5; rolled 7, 3, 5, 5).
        Ragnarok has 79 hp remaining (94 hp - 15 damage).
        Soldier Encounter Attack has been expended.
    
  Round 3:
    Ragnarok's turn:
      HP: 79/106; Temp HP: 0; Surges: 12; Surge Value: 35
      AC: 33; Action Points: 0
      Conditions: +1 defense bonus (until end of this turn).
      Brash Strike (standard action, at_will):
        Attacks Soldier with 34 vs. 26 AC (1d20+16; rolled 18).
        Hits: 23 damage (1d10[brutal 2]+15; rolled 8).
        Soldier has 13 hp remaining (36 hp - 23 damage).
        Soldier gains Combat Advantage (until start of Ragnarok's next turn).
      Shift (move action, at_will):
        Ragnarok gains +1 defense bonus (until end of next turn).
      End of turn:
        +1 defense bonus expires.
        Opponent's -2 AC penalty expires.
    Soldier's turn:
      HP: 13/123 (bloodied); Temp HP: 0; Surges: 2; Surge Value: 30
      AC: 28; Action Points: 0
      Conditions: Combat Advantage (until start of Ragnarok's next turn).
      Soldier Basic Attack (standard action, at_will):
        Attacks Ragnarok with 34 vs. 33 AC (1d20+21; rolled 13).
        Hits: 11 damage (2d6+5; rolled 4, 2).
        Ragnarok has 68 hp remaining (79 hp - 11 damage).
        Ragnarok reacts with Strikebacks Power (immediate reaction, encounter):
          Attacks Soldier with 24 vs. 28 AC (1d20+14; rolled 10).
          Misses: 5 damage (static).
          Soldier has 8 hp remaining (13 hp - 5 damage).
          Strikebacks Power has been expended.
    
  Round 4:
    Ragnarok's turn:
      HP: 68/106; Temp HP: 0; Surges: 12; Surge Value: 35
      AC: 33; Action Points: 0
      Start of turn: Opponent's Combat Advantage expires.
      Conditions: +1 defense bonus (until end of this turn).
      Brash Strike (standard action, at_will):
        Attacks Soldier with 31 vs. 28 AC (1d20+16; rolled 15).
        Hits: 25 damage (1d10[brutal 2]+15; rolled 10).
        Soldier has -17 hp remaining (8 hp - 25 damage).
        Enduring Warrior: Ragnarok heals 5 hp (68 hp -> 73 hp; 0 hp wasted).
        Soldier gains Combat Advantage (until start of Ragnarok's next turn).
      End of turn: +1 defense bonus expires.
    Soldier has died!
    
  Heroes win!
  Ragnarok takes a short rest.
    Ragnarok has 73 hp; wants at least 89 hp (maximum is 106 hp).
      Ragnarok spends a healing surge (11 remaining).
      Ragnarok heals 35 hp (73 hp -> 106 hp; 2 hp wasted).
    Powers recharge:
      Distracting Spate recharges.
      Crushing Blow recharges.
      Unbreakable recharges.
      Griffons Wrath recharges.
      Spend Action Point recharges.
      Strikebacks Power recharges.
```
[/sblock]
[/sblock]
[/sblock]


----------



## keterys (Jan 1, 2010)

Scary results. Very interesting.

Btw, I think there's an error in Rain of Steel - it's just rolling 1d10b2, but I don't see dwt or enhancement bonuses on it. 

Good to see it running faster!


----------



## Truename (Jan 1, 2010)

keterys said:


> Btw, I think there's an error in Rain of Steel - it's just rolling 1d10b2, but I don't see dwt or enhancement bonuses on it.




Good point. That was a rules misinterpretation... I'll fix it for level 12.


----------



## Truename (Jan 3, 2010)

*Ragnarok Level 12*

Ragnarok had 100% survivability again at this level, so I decided to bump up the monsters to level +4, 1, 3, 1, and 2. He had 100% survivability again. Now they're at +4, 2, 3, 1, and 2, and he has a mere 99.8% survivability (+/- 0.3%). Sheesh. I'm seeing a math problem, for sure, but not the one everyone predicted.

Actually, looking at the level-by-level results, I'm seeing a surprising trend. Within each half-tier so far (1-5, 6-10, and 11-12), the results are pretty consistent. Between half-tiers, there's a big jump in survivability. It's surprising how crisp the boundaries are, given that Ragnarok is facing monsters of level +1 to +4 and using magic items of level +2. It also makes me wonder if there's a corresponding boost in monster abilities that we're not representing with the generic DMG Soldier.

Other than that, this was a pretty typical level. As expected for an even level, stat bonuses made most of the difference. As a "big 3" magic item, the upgrade of the Craghammer also helped a lot. Armor Specialization and Marked Scourge might have made a big difference, too, but by the time I put those in, survivability was already in the 90s. It's hard to say what effect they had.

After adding the level 12 stuff, I put some fixes in. Keterys found a rules error in Rain of Steel--I wasn't adding in damage roll bonuses like I was supposed to. Coding this up required me to add support for ranges into the sim so that Iron Armbands' bonus wouldn't incorrectly apply to Rain of Steel.

Marked Scourge also forced more development in the sim, since it depends on the fighter's mark. A bare-bones version of Combat Challenge and the marked condition are now part of the sim, although they only do barely enough for Marked Scourge to work properly.

Speaking of lazy implementation, I didn't simulate Inexorable Shift at all (other than including it in the character sheet) as it's entirely movement based.

Looking ahead, I'll need a new feat for level 14, since I've already retrained into Marked Scourge.

Here are the incremental results. To get survivability low enough to show changes, I ran these simulations versus level +5, 2, 4, 2, and 3 monsters.


```
Level 11 Ragnarok (vs. Level 12 challenges): 39.1% +/- 3.0%
Add level 12: 79.7% +/- 2.5%
Upgrade Craghammer to +3: 91.9% +/- 1.7%
Add Armor Specialization (Plate) feat: 95.1% +/- 1.3%
Add Inexorable Shift power: (not simulated)
Retrain Defensive Resilience -> Marked Scourge: 96.1% +/- 1.2%
```

Here are the latest level-by-level results, including the fix to Rain of Steel. This is versus monsters of level +4, 2, 3, 1, and 2:


```
Level 1 Ragnarok vs. Soldier: 3.1% +/- 1.1% survival (6.1 rounds)
Level 2 Ragnarok vs. Soldier: 16.0% +/- 2.3% survival (9.0 rounds)
Level 3 Ragnarok vs. Soldier: 2.0% +/- 0.9% survival (9.3 rounds)
Level 4 Ragnarok vs. Soldier: 13.8% +/- 2.1% survival (8.4 rounds)
Level 5 Ragnarok vs. Soldier: 7.2% +/- 1.6% survival (8.2 rounds)
Level 6 Ragnarok vs. Soldier: 54.2% +/- 3.1% survival (10.5 rounds)
Level 7 Ragnarok vs. Soldier: 47.4% +/- 3.1% survival (10.3 rounds)
Level 8 Ragnarok vs. Soldier: 76.8% +/- 2.6% survival (10.1 rounds)
Level 9 Ragnarok vs. Soldier: 58.8% +/- 3.1% survival (10.5 rounds)
Level 10 Ragnarok vs. Soldier: 60.6% +/- 3.0% survival (11.4 rounds)
Level 11 Ragnarok vs. Soldier: 98.3% +/- 0.8% survival (9.7 rounds)
Level 12 Ragnarok vs. Soldier: 99.7% +/- 0.3% survival (8.6 rounds)
```

And the detailed results (also versus +4, 2, 3, 1, 2):

[sblock=Level 12 Ragnarok vs. Soldier]

[sblock=Combatants]

```
Level 12 Ragnarok:
  HP: 112/112; Temp HP: 0; Surges: 16; Surge Value: 37
  AC: 32; Action Points: 1
  Str: 19(+4); Con: 21(+5); Dex: 13(+1); Int: 9(-1); Wis: 15(+2); Cha: 11(+0)
  Initiative Bonus: +7
  Race: Dwarf
    Ability Scores: [16, 16, 12, 8, 12, 10] => [16, 18, 12, 8, 14, 10]
    Dwarven Resilience: Use Second Wind as minor action.
  Class: Fighter
    Base HP: 102 (15 class + 21 con + 66 level)
    Base Surges: 14 (9 class + 5 con)
    One-Handed Weapon Talent: +1 bonus to attack rolls.
    Combat Challenge: Attacks mark opponent until end of next turn.
  Paragon Path: Iron Vanguard
    Features:
      Enduring Warrior: Heal 5 hit points when enemy drops to 0 hp or fewer.
      Ferocious Reaction: Gain +4 defense bonus (until start of next turn) when spending action point.
    Powers:
      Frontline Surge:
        Encounter
        Standard Action     Melee
        Attack: 1d20+16 vs. AC
        Hit: 2d10[brutal 2]+11 damage.
        Crit adds: 3d12 damage.
        Miss: 5 damage.
        Effect: Mark opponent (until end of next turn).
      Inexorable Shift: (not simulated)
  Feats:
    Toughness: Increase hp by 10.
    Improved Vigor: +2 temp hp on hit with an invigorating power.
    Dwarven Weapon Training: +2 bonus to damage rolls.
    Armor Proficiency (Plate Armor): (Not simulated.)
    Dwarven Durability: Increase surges by 2 and surge value by 5.
    Hammer Rhythm: Deal 5 damage on misses that otherwise deal no damage.
    Armor Specialization (Plate): +1 AC bonus.
    Marked Scourge: Once per round, +2 bonus to damage rolls vs. marked enemy.
  Items:
    Main hand: Vicious Craghammer +3
      One-handed weapon
      Damage: 1d10[brutal 2]
      Proficient: +2
      Enhancement: +3 attack rolls and damage rolls
      Critical: 3d12 damage.
      Group: Hammer
    Off-hand: Heavy Shield
      AC Bonus: +2
    Armor: Meliorating Gith Plate Armor +3
      AC Bonus: +10
      Enhancement: +3
      Property: Increase enhancement by one at each milestone.
    Neck Slot: Collar Of Recovery +2
      Enhancement: +2
      Property: +2 to healing surge value
    Arms Slot: Iron Armbands Of Power
      Property: Gain a +2 bonus to damage rolls.
    Hands Slot: Strikebacks
      Strikebacks Power:
        Encounter
        Immediate Reaction
        Trigger: Hit by an attack.
        Effect: Make a melee basic attack.
    Waist Slot: Belt Of Vigor
      Property: +2 to healing surge value
    Feet Slot: Boots Of The Fencing Master
      Property: On Shift: Gain +1 defense bonus (until end of next turn).
  Powers:
    Knee Breaker:
      Daily * Invigorating
      Standard Action     Melee
      Attack: 1d20+16 vs. AC
      Hit:
        2d10[brutal 2]+16 damage.
        Grant 7 temporary hit points.
      Crit adds: 3d12 damage.
      Miss: Half of 2d10[brutal 2]+16 damage.
      Effect: Mark opponent (until end of next turn).
    Distracting Spate:
      Encounter
      Standard Action     Melee
      Attack: 1d20+16 vs. AC
      Hit:
        2d10[brutal 2]+11 damage.
        Gain Combat Advantage (until end of next turn).
      Crit adds: 3d12 damage.
      Miss: 5 damage.
      Effect: Mark opponent (until end of next turn).
    Crushing Surge:
      At-Will * Invigorating
      Standard Action     Melee
      Attack: 1d20+16 vs. AC
      Hit:
        1d10[brutal 2]+11 damage.
        Grant 7 temporary hit points.
      Crit adds: 3d12 damage.
      Miss: 5 damage.
      Effect: Mark opponent (until end of next turn).
    Brash Strike:
      At-Will
      Standard Action     Melee
      Attack: 1d20+18 vs. AC
      Hit: 1d10[brutal 2]+16 damage.
      Crit adds: 3d12 damage.
      Miss: 5 damage.
      Effect:
        Opponent gets Combat Advantage (until start of Ragnarok's next turn).
        Mark opponent (until end of next turn).
    Boundless Endurance:
      Daily * Stance
      Minor Action     Personal
      Effect: Gain regen 7 hp when bloodied (stance).
    Crushing Blow:
      Encounter
      Standard Action     Melee
      Attack: 1d20+16 vs. AC
      Hit: 2d10[brutal 2]+16 damage.
      Crit adds: 3d12 damage.
      Miss: 5 damage.
      Effect: Mark opponent (until end of next turn).
    Rain Of Steel:
      Daily * Stance
      Minor Action     Personal
      Effect: At the start of opponent's turn: 1d10[brutal 2]+5 damage.
    Unbreakable:
      Encounter
      Immediate Reaction     Personal
      Trigger: Hit by an attack.
      Effect: Reduce damage by 10 points.
    Griffons Wrath:
      Encounter
      Standard Action     Melee
      Attack: 1d20+16 vs. AC
      Hit:
        2d10[brutal 2]+11 damage.
        Opponent gets -2 AC penalty (until end of Ragnarok's next turn).
      Crit adds: 3d12 damage.
      Miss: 5 damage.
      Effect: Mark opponent (until end of next turn).
    Jackal Strike:
      Daily * Reliable
      Free Action     Melee
      Attack: 1d20+16 vs. AC
      Hit: 3d10[brutal 2]+11 damage.
      Crit adds: 3d12 damage.
      Miss:
        Not expended.
        5 damage.
      Effect: Mark opponent (until end of next turn).
    Defensive Resurgence:
      Daily
      Minor Action     Personal
      Effect:
        Spend a healing surge and regain 37 hit points.
        Gain +1 defense bonus (until start of next turn).
  Combat Actions:
    Spend Action Point:
      Encounter
      Free Action
      Effect: Spend an action point and gain a standard action.
    Second Wind:
      Encounter
      Minor Action
      Effect:
        Spend a healing surge and regain 37 hit points.
        Gain +2 defense bonus (until start of next turn).
    Shift:
      At-Will
      Move Action
      Effect: Gain +1 defense bonus (until end of next turn).
    Melee Basic Attack:
      At-Will
      Standard Action     Melee
      Attack: 1d20+16 vs. AC
      Hit: 1d10[brutal 2]+11 damage.
      Crit adds: 3d12 damage.
      Miss: 5 damage.
      Effect: Mark opponent (until end of next turn).

Level 13 Soldier:
  HP: 131/131; Temp HP: 0; Surges: 2; Surge Value: 32
  AC: 29; Action Points: 0
  Str: 22(+6); Con: 19(+4); Dex: 19(+4); Int: 19(+4); Wis: 19(+4); Cha: 19(+4)
  Initiative Bonus: +12
  Monster
  Powers:
    Soldier Encounter Attack:
      Encounter
      Standard Action     Melee
      Attack: 1d20+20 vs. AC
      Hit: 4d8+6 damage.
    Soldier Basic Attack:
      At-Will
      Standard Action     Melee
      Attack: 1d20+20 vs. AC
      Hit: 2d8+6 damage.
  Combat Actions:
    Spend Action Point:
      Encounter
      Free Action
      Effect: Spend an action point and gain a standard action.

Level 14 Soldier:
  HP: 140/140; Temp HP: 0; Surges: 2; Surge Value: 35
  AC: 30; Action Points: 0
  Str: 23(+6); Con: 20(+5); Dex: 20(+5); Int: 20(+5); Wis: 20(+5); Cha: 20(+5)
  Initiative Bonus: +14
  Monster
  Powers:
    Soldier Encounter Attack:
      Encounter
      Standard Action     Melee
      Attack: 1d20+21 vs. AC
      Hit: 4d8+6 damage.
    Soldier Basic Attack:
      At-Will
      Standard Action     Melee
      Attack: 1d20+21 vs. AC
      Hit: 2d8+6 damage.
  Combat Actions:
    Spend Action Point:
      Encounter
      Free Action
      Effect: Spend an action point and gain a standard action.

Level 15 Soldier:
  HP: 148/148; Temp HP: 0; Surges: 2; Surge Value: 37
  AC: 31; Action Points: 0
  Str: 23(+6); Con: 20(+5); Dex: 20(+5); Int: 20(+5); Wis: 20(+5); Cha: 20(+5)
  Initiative Bonus: +14
  Monster
  Powers:
    Soldier Encounter Attack:
      Encounter
      Standard Action     Melee
      Attack: 1d20+22 vs. AC
      Hit: 4d8+6 damage.
    Soldier Basic Attack:
      At-Will
      Standard Action     Melee
      Attack: 1d20+22 vs. AC
      Hit: 2d8+6 damage.
  Combat Actions:
    Spend Action Point:
      Encounter
      Free Action
      Effect: Spend an action point and gain a standard action.

Level 16 Soldier:
  HP: 157/157; Temp HP: 0; Surges: 2; Surge Value: 39
  AC: 32; Action Points: 0
  Str: 24(+7); Con: 21(+5); Dex: 21(+5); Int: 21(+5); Wis: 21(+5); Cha: 21(+5)
  Initiative Bonus: +15
  Monster
  Powers:
    Soldier Encounter Attack:
      Encounter
      Standard Action     Melee
      Attack: 1d20+23 vs. AC
      Hit: 4d10+7 damage.
    Soldier Basic Attack:
      At-Will
      Standard Action     Melee
      Attack: 1d20+23 vs. AC
      Hit: 2d8+7 damage.
  Combat Actions:
    Spend Action Point:
      Encounter
      Free Action
      Effect: Spend an action point and gain a standard action.
```
[/sblock]

```
Days simulated: 10000

Avg rounds per fight (when survived): 8.6
  2  (0.2%): =
  3  (1.7%): =======
  4  (6.3%): ======================
  5 (15.2%): ============================================
  6 (27.9%): ================================================================
  7 (41.1%): ===================================================================
  8 (53.1%): ============================================================
  9 (63.8%): =====================================================
 10 (73.4%): ================================================
 11 (81.6%): =========================================
 12 (87.9%): ===============================
 13 (92.5%): =======================
 14 (95.5%): ===============
 15 (97.5%): =========
 16 (98.7%): =====
 17 (99.3%): ===
 18 (99.7%): =
 19 (99.9%): =

Avg fights survived: 5.0
  5(100.0%): ===================================================================

Avg surges remaining (survivors only): 9.7 of 16
  5  (1.1%): ==
  6  (3.5%): ======
  7  (9.8%): ==================
  8 (23.4%): =======================================
  9 (42.9%): ========================================================
 10 (66.1%): ===================================================================
 11 (84.3%): ====================================================
 12 (95.1%): ===============================
 13 (99.2%): ===========
 14 (99.9%): ==

Survival rate: 99.9% +/- 0.1%

Simulated 310.2 turns/sec (864730 turns / 2787.3 seconds).
```
[sblock=Example combats]
[sblock=Example of 2 fight(s) survived (0.1% chance)
[sblock=FIGHT #1: Level 12 Ragnarok VS. Level 16 Soldier]

```
Roll initiative!
  Ragnarok rolls 26 initiative (1d20+7; rolled 19).
  Soldier rolls 17 initiative (1d20+15; rolled 2).
  Initiative order: 
    Ragnarok
    Soldier

Round 1:
  Ragnarok's turn:
    HP: 112/112; Temp HP: 0; Surges: 16; Surge Value: 37
    AC: 32; Action Points: 1
    Brash Strike (standard action, at_will):
      Attacks Soldier with 33 vs. 32 AC (1d20+18; rolled 15).
      Hits: 24 damage (1d10[brutal 2]+16; rolled 8).
      Soldier has 133 hp remaining (157 hp - 24 damage).
      Soldier gains Combat Advantage (until start of Ragnarok's next turn).
      Soldier gains Marked (until end of Ragnarok's next turn).
    Spend Action Point (free action, encounter):
      Ragnarok spends an action point (0 remaining).
      Ferocious Reaction: Ragnarok gains +4 defense bonus (until start of next turn).
      Ragnarok gains a standard action.
      Spend Action Point has been expended.
    Brash Strike (standard action, at_will):
      Attacks Soldier with 21 vs. 32 AC (1d20+18; rolled 3).
      Misses: 5 damage (static).
      Soldier has 128 hp remaining (133 hp - 5 damage).
      Soldier gains Combat Advantage (until start of Ragnarok's next turn).
      Soldier gains Marked (until end of Ragnarok's next turn).
    Shift (move action, at_will):
      Ragnarok gains +1 defense bonus (until end of next turn).
    Rain Of Steel (minor action, daily):
      Ragnarok gains Rain of Steel (stance).
      Rain Of Steel has been expended.
  Soldier's turn:
    HP: 128/157; Temp HP: 0; Surges: 2; Surge Value: 39
    AC: 32; Action Points: 0
    Start of turn:
      Rain of Steel:
        Soldier takes: 15 damage (1d10[brutal 2]+7; rolled 8).
        Marked Scourge has been expended.
        Soldier has 113 hp remaining (128 hp - 15 damage).
    Conditions:
      Combat Advantage (until start of Ragnarok's next turn).
      Combat Advantage (until start of Ragnarok's next turn).
      Marked (until end of Ragnarok's next turn).
    Soldier Basic Attack (standard action, at_will):
      Attacks Ragnarok with 36 vs. 37 AC (1d20+25; rolled 11).
      Misses.
  
Round 2:
  Ragnarok's turn:
    HP: 112/112; Temp HP: 0; Surges: 16; Surge Value: 37
    AC: 37; Action Points: 0
    Start of turn:
      Opponent's Combat Advantage expires.
      Opponent's Combat Advantage expires.
      Marked Scourge recharges.
      +4 defense bonus expires.
    Conditions:
      +1 defense bonus (until end of this turn).
      Rain of Steel (stance).
    Griffons Wrath (standard action, encounter):
      Attacks Soldier with 31 vs. 32 AC (1d20+16; rolled 15).
      Misses: 5 damage (static).
      Soldier has 108 hp remaining (113 hp - 5 damage).
      Soldier gains Marked (until end of Ragnarok's next turn).
      Griffons Wrath has been expended.
    Shift (move action, at_will):
      Ragnarok gains +1 defense bonus (until end of next turn).
    End of turn: +1 defense bonus expires.
  Soldier's turn:
    HP: 108/157; Temp HP: 0; Surges: 2; Surge Value: 39
    AC: 32; Action Points: 0
    Start of turn:
      Rain of Steel:
        Soldier takes: 11 damage (1d10[brutal 2]+7; rolled 4).
        Marked Scourge has been expended.
        Soldier has 97 hp remaining (108 hp - 11 damage).
    Conditions: Marked (until end of Ragnarok's next turn).
    Soldier Basic Attack (standard action, at_will):
      Attacks Ragnarok with 37 vs. 33 AC (1d20+23; rolled 14).
      Hits: 12 damage (2d8+7; rolled 1, 4).
      Ragnarok reacts with Unbreakable (immediate reaction, encounter):
        Damage is reduced to 2 hp (12 hp - 10 hp).
        Unbreakable has been expended.
      Ragnarok has 110 hp remaining (112 hp - 2 damage).
  
Round 3:
  Ragnarok's turn:
    HP: 110/112; Temp HP: 0; Surges: 16; Surge Value: 37
    AC: 33; Action Points: 0
    Start of turn: Marked Scourge recharges.
    Conditions:
      Rain of Steel (stance).
      +1 defense bonus (until end of this turn).
    Knee Breaker (standard action, daily):
      Attacks Soldier with 23 vs. 32 AC (1d20+16; rolled 7).
      Misses: 17 damage (half of 2d10[brutal 2]+18; rolled 10, 7).
      Marked Scourge has been expended.
      Soldier has 80 hp remaining (97 hp - 17 damage).
      Soldier gains Marked (until end of Ragnarok's next turn).
      Knee Breaker has been expended.
    Shift (move action, at_will):
      Ragnarok gains +1 defense bonus (until end of next turn).
    End of turn: +1 defense bonus expires.
  Soldier's turn:
    HP: 80/157; Temp HP: 0; Surges: 2; Surge Value: 39
    AC: 32; Action Points: 0
    Start of turn:
      Rain of Steel:
        Soldier takes: 9 damage (1d10[brutal 2]+5; rolled 4).
        Soldier has 71 hp remaining (80 hp - 9 damage).
        Soldier has been bloodied.
        Ragnarok uses Jackal Strike (free action, daily):
          Attacks Soldier with 33 vs. 32 AC (1d20+16; rolled 17).
          Hits: 38 damage (3d10[brutal 2]+11; rolled 9, 8, 10).
          Soldier has 33 hp remaining (71 hp - 38 damage).
          Soldier gains Marked (until end of Ragnarok's next turn).
          Jackal Strike has been expended.
    Conditions: Marked (until end of Ragnarok's next turn).
    Soldier Basic Attack (standard action, at_will):
      Attacks Ragnarok with 25 vs. 33 AC (1d20+23; rolled 2).
      Misses.
  
Round 4:
  Ragnarok's turn:
    HP: 110/112; Temp HP: 0; Surges: 16; Surge Value: 37
    AC: 33; Action Points: 0
    Start of turn: Marked Scourge recharges.
    Conditions:
      Rain of Steel (stance).
      +1 defense bonus (until end of this turn).
    Brash Strike (standard action, at_will):
      Attacks Soldier with 36 vs. 32 AC (1d20+18; rolled 18).
      Hits: 23 damage (1d10[brutal 2]+18; rolled 2, 5).
      Marked Scourge has been expended.
      Soldier has 10 hp remaining (33 hp - 23 damage).
      Soldier gains Combat Advantage (until start of Ragnarok's next turn).
      Soldier gains Marked (until end of Ragnarok's next turn).
    Shift (move action, at_will):
      Ragnarok gains +1 defense bonus (until end of next turn).
    End of turn: +1 defense bonus expires.
  Soldier's turn:
    HP: 10/157 (bloodied); Temp HP: 0; Surges: 2; Surge Value: 39
    AC: 32; Action Points: 0
    Start of turn:
      Rain of Steel:
        Soldier takes: 12 damage (1d10[brutal 2]+5; rolled 7).
        Soldier has -2 hp remaining (10 hp - 12 damage).
        Enduring Warrior: Ragnarok heals 5 hp (110 hp -> 112 hp; 3 hp wasted).
    Conditions:
      Combat Advantage (until start of Ragnarok's next turn).
      Marked (until end of Ragnarok's next turn).
  Soldier has died!
  
Heroes win!
Ragnarok takes a short rest.
  Ragnarok has 112/112 hp; wants at least 94 hp.
  Powers recharge:
    Unbreakable recharges.
    Griffons Wrath recharges.
    Spend Action Point recharges.
  Conditions expire:
    Rain of steel expires.
    +1 defense bonus expires.
```
[/sblock]
[sblock=FIGHT #2: Level 12 Ragnarok VS. Level 14 Soldier]

```
Roll initiative!
  Ragnarok rolls 20 initiative (1d20+7; rolled 13).
  Soldier rolls 27 initiative (1d20+14; rolled 13).
  Initiative order: 
    Soldier
    Ragnarok

Round 1:
  Soldier's turn:
    HP: 140/140; Temp HP: 0; Surges: 2; Surge Value: 35
    AC: 30; Action Points: 0
    Soldier Encounter Attack (standard action, encounter):
      Attacks Ragnarok with 24 vs. 32 AC (1d20+21; rolled 3).
      Misses.
      Soldier Encounter Attack has been expended.
  Ragnarok's turn:
    HP: 112/112; Temp HP: 0; Surges: 16; Surge Value: 37
    AC: 32; Action Points: 0
    Start of turn: Marked Scourge recharges.
    Brash Strike (standard action, at_will):
      Attacks Soldier with 25 vs. 30 AC (1d20+18; rolled 7).
      Misses: 5 damage (static).
      Soldier has 135 hp remaining (140 hp - 5 damage).
      Soldier gains Combat Advantage (until start of Ragnarok's next turn).
      Soldier gains Marked (until end of Ragnarok's next turn).
    Shift (move action, at_will):
      Ragnarok gains +1 defense bonus (until end of next turn).
  
Round 2:
  Soldier's turn:
    HP: 135/140; Temp HP: 0; Surges: 2; Surge Value: 35
    AC: 30; Action Points: 0
    Conditions:
      Combat Advantage (until start of Ragnarok's next turn).
      Marked (until end of Ragnarok's next turn).
    Soldier Basic Attack (standard action, at_will):
      Attacks Ragnarok with 24 vs. 33 AC (1d20+23; rolled 1).
      Misses.
  Ragnarok's turn:
    HP: 112/112; Temp HP: 0; Surges: 16; Surge Value: 37
    AC: 33; Action Points: 0
    Start of turn: Opponent's Combat Advantage expires.
    Conditions: +1 defense bonus (until end of this turn).
    Brash Strike (standard action, at_will):
      Attacks Soldier with 29 vs. 30 AC (1d20+18; rolled 11).
      Misses: 5 damage (static).
      Soldier has 130 hp remaining (135 hp - 5 damage).
      Soldier gains Combat Advantage (until start of Ragnarok's next turn).
      Soldier gains Marked (until end of Ragnarok's next turn).
    Shift (move action, at_will):
      Ragnarok gains +1 defense bonus (until end of next turn).
    End of turn: +1 defense bonus expires.
  
Round 3:
  Soldier's turn:
    HP: 130/140; Temp HP: 0; Surges: 2; Surge Value: 35
    AC: 30; Action Points: 0
    Conditions:
      Combat Advantage (until start of Ragnarok's next turn).
      Marked (until end of Ragnarok's next turn).
    Soldier Basic Attack (standard action, at_will):
      Attacks Ragnarok with 34 vs. 33 AC (1d20+23; rolled 11).
      Hits: 8 damage (2d8+6; rolled 1, 1).
      Ragnarok has 104 hp remaining (112 hp - 8 damage).
      Ragnarok reacts with Strikebacks Power (immediate reaction, encounter):
        Attacks Soldier with 22 vs. 30 AC (1d20+16; rolled 6).
        Misses: 5 damage (static).
        Soldier has 125 hp remaining (130 hp - 5 damage).
        Soldier gains Marked (until end of Ragnarok's next turn).
        Strikebacks Power has been expended.
  Ragnarok's turn:
    HP: 104/112; Temp HP: 0; Surges: 16; Surge Value: 37
    AC: 33; Action Points: 0
    Start of turn: Opponent's Combat Advantage expires.
    Conditions: +1 defense bonus (until end of this turn).
    Shift (move action, at_will):
      Ragnarok gains +1 defense bonus (until end of next turn).
    Griffons Wrath (standard action, encounter):
      Attacks Soldier with 20 vs. 30 AC (1d20+16; rolled 4).
      Misses: 5 damage (static).
      Soldier has 120 hp remaining (125 hp - 5 damage).
      Soldier gains Marked (until end of Ragnarok's next turn).
      Griffons Wrath has been expended.
    End of turn: +1 defense bonus expires.
  
Round 4:
  Soldier's turn:
    HP: 120/140; Temp HP: 0; Surges: 2; Surge Value: 35
    AC: 30; Action Points: 0
    Conditions: Marked (until end of Ragnarok's next turn).
    Soldier Basic Attack (standard action, at_will):
      Attacks Ragnarok with 33 vs. 33 AC (1d20+21; rolled 12).
      Hits: 12 damage (2d8+6; rolled 3, 3).
      Ragnarok reacts with Unbreakable (immediate reaction, encounter):
        Damage is reduced to 2 hp (12 hp - 10 hp).
        Unbreakable has been expended.
      Ragnarok has 102 hp remaining (104 hp - 2 damage).
  Ragnarok's turn:
    HP: 102/112; Temp HP: 0; Surges: 16; Surge Value: 37
    AC: 33; Action Points: 0
    Conditions: +1 defense bonus (until end of this turn).
    Brash Strike (standard action, at_will):
      Attacks Soldier with 21 vs. 30 AC (1d20+18; rolled 3).
      Misses: 5 damage (static).
      Soldier has 115 hp remaining (120 hp - 5 damage).
      Soldier gains Combat Advantage (until start of Ragnarok's next turn).
      Soldier gains Marked (until end of Ragnarok's next turn).
    Shift (move action, at_will):
      Ragnarok gains +1 defense bonus (until end of next turn).
    End of turn: +1 defense bonus expires.
  
Round 5:
  Soldier's turn:
    HP: 115/140; Temp HP: 0; Surges: 2; Surge Value: 35
    AC: 30; Action Points: 0
    Conditions:
      Combat Advantage (until start of Ragnarok's next turn).
      Marked (until end of Ragnarok's next turn).
    Soldier Basic Attack (standard action, at_will):
      Attacks Ragnarok with 32 vs. 33 AC (1d20+23; rolled 9).
      Misses.
  Ragnarok's turn:
    HP: 102/112; Temp HP: 0; Surges: 16; Surge Value: 37
    AC: 33; Action Points: 0
    Start of turn: Opponent's Combat Advantage expires.
    Conditions: +1 defense bonus (until end of this turn).
    Brash Strike (standard action, at_will):
      Attacks Soldier with 22 vs. 30 AC (1d20+18; rolled 4).
      Misses: 5 damage (static).
      Soldier has 110 hp remaining (115 hp - 5 damage).
      Soldier gains Combat Advantage (until start of Ragnarok's next turn).
      Soldier gains Marked (until end of Ragnarok's next turn).
    Shift (move action, at_will):
      Ragnarok gains +1 defense bonus (until end of next turn).
    End of turn: +1 defense bonus expires.
  
Round 6:
  Soldier's turn:
    HP: 110/140; Temp HP: 0; Surges: 2; Surge Value: 35
    AC: 30; Action Points: 0
    Conditions:
      Combat Advantage (until start of Ragnarok's next turn).
      Marked (until end of Ragnarok's next turn).
    Soldier Basic Attack (standard action, at_will):
      Attacks Ragnarok with 40 vs. 33 AC (1d20+23; rolled 17).
      Hits: 17 damage (2d8+6; rolled 4, 7).
      Ragnarok has 85 hp remaining (102 hp - 17 damage).
  Ragnarok's turn:
    HP: 85/112; Temp HP: 0; Surges: 16; Surge Value: 37
    AC: 33; Action Points: 0
    Start of turn: Opponent's Combat Advantage expires.
    Conditions: +1 defense bonus (until end of this turn).
    Shift (move action, at_will):
      Ragnarok gains +1 defense bonus (until end of next turn).
    Crushing Surge (standard action, at_will):
      Attacks Soldier with 29 vs. 30 AC (1d20+16; rolled 13).
      Misses: 5 damage (static).
      Soldier has 105 hp remaining (110 hp - 5 damage).
      Soldier gains Marked (until end of Ragnarok's next turn).
    End of turn: +1 defense bonus expires.
  
Round 7:
  Soldier's turn:
    HP: 105/140; Temp HP: 0; Surges: 2; Surge Value: 35
    AC: 30; Action Points: 0
    Conditions: Marked (until end of Ragnarok's next turn).
    Soldier Basic Attack (standard action, at_will):
      Attacks Ragnarok with 26 vs. 33 AC (1d20+21; rolled 5).
      Misses.
  Ragnarok's turn:
    HP: 85/112; Temp HP: 0; Surges: 16; Surge Value: 37
    AC: 33; Action Points: 0
    Conditions: +1 defense bonus (until end of this turn).
    Crushing Surge (standard action, at_will):
      Attacks Soldier with 36 vs. 30 AC (1d20+16; rolled 20).
      Crits: 30 damage (1d10[brutal 2, max]+13 + 3d12; rolled max + 5, 1, 1).
      Marked Scourge has been expended.
      Soldier has 75 hp remaining (105 hp - 30 damage).
      Ragnarok gains 7 temp hp (had 0; applied 7).
      Soldier gains Marked (until end of Ragnarok's next turn).
    Shift (move action, at_will):
      Ragnarok gains +1 defense bonus (until end of next turn).
    End of turn: +1 defense bonus expires.
  
Round 8:
  Soldier's turn:
    HP: 75/140; Temp HP: 0; Surges: 2; Surge Value: 35
    AC: 30; Action Points: 0
    Conditions: Marked (until end of Ragnarok's next turn).
    Soldier Basic Attack (standard action, at_will):
      Attacks Ragnarok with 31 vs. 33 AC (1d20+21; rolled 10).
      Misses.
  Ragnarok's turn:
    HP: 85/112; Temp HP: 7; Surges: 16; Surge Value: 37
    AC: 33; Action Points: 0
    Start of turn: Marked Scourge recharges.
    Conditions: +1 defense bonus (until end of this turn).
    Brash Strike (standard action, at_will):
      Attacks Soldier with 23 vs. 30 AC (1d20+18; rolled 5).
      Misses: 5 damage (static).
      Soldier has 70 hp remaining (75 hp - 5 damage).
      Soldier has been bloodied.
      Soldier gains Combat Advantage (until start of Ragnarok's next turn).
      Soldier gains Marked (until end of Ragnarok's next turn).
    Shift (move action, at_will):
      Ragnarok gains +1 defense bonus (until end of next turn).
    End of turn: +1 defense bonus expires.
  
Round 9:
  Soldier's turn:
    HP: 70/140 (bloodied); Temp HP: 0; Surges: 2; Surge Value: 35
    AC: 30; Action Points: 0
    Conditions:
      Combat Advantage (until start of Ragnarok's next turn).
      Marked (until end of Ragnarok's next turn).
    Soldier Basic Attack (standard action, at_will):
      Attacks Ragnarok with 28 vs. 33 AC (1d20+23; rolled 5).
      Misses.
  Ragnarok's turn:
    HP: 85/112; Temp HP: 7; Surges: 16; Surge Value: 37
    AC: 33; Action Points: 0
    Start of turn: Opponent's Combat Advantage expires.
    Conditions: +1 defense bonus (until end of this turn).
    Shift (move action, at_will):
      Ragnarok gains +1 defense bonus (until end of next turn).
    Brash Strike (standard action, at_will):
      Attacks Soldier with 23 vs. 30 AC (1d20+18; rolled 5).
      Misses: 5 damage (static).
      Soldier has 65 hp remaining (70 hp - 5 damage).
      Soldier gains Combat Advantage (until start of Ragnarok's next turn).
      Soldier gains Marked (until end of Ragnarok's next turn).
    End of turn: +1 defense bonus expires.
  
Round 10:
  Soldier's turn:
    HP: 65/140 (bloodied); Temp HP: 0; Surges: 2; Surge Value: 35
    AC: 30; Action Points: 0
    Conditions:
      Combat Advantage (until start of Ragnarok's next turn).
      Marked (until end of Ragnarok's next turn).
    Soldier Basic Attack (standard action, at_will):
      Attacks Ragnarok with 27 vs. 33 AC (1d20+23; rolled 4).
      Misses.
  Ragnarok's turn:
    HP: 85/112; Temp HP: 7; Surges: 16; Surge Value: 37
    AC: 33; Action Points: 0
    Start of turn: Opponent's Combat Advantage expires.
    Conditions: +1 defense bonus (until end of this turn).
    Crushing Blow (standard action, encounter):
      Attacks Soldier with 23 vs. 30 AC (1d20+16; rolled 7).
      Misses: 5 damage (static).
      Soldier has 60 hp remaining (65 hp - 5 damage).
      Soldier gains Marked (until end of Ragnarok's next turn).
      Crushing Blow has been expended.
    Shift (move action, at_will):
      Ragnarok gains +1 defense bonus (until end of next turn).
    End of turn: +1 defense bonus expires.
  
Round 11:
  Soldier's turn:
    HP: 60/140 (bloodied); Temp HP: 0; Surges: 2; Surge Value: 35
    AC: 30; Action Points: 0
    Conditions: Marked (until end of Ragnarok's next turn).
    Soldier Basic Attack (standard action, at_will):
      Attacks Ragnarok with 35 vs. 33 AC (1d20+21; rolled 14).
      Hits: 19 damage (2d8+6; rolled 5, 8).
      Ragnarok deflects 7 damage; 12 gets through (7 temp hp - 19 damage).
      Ragnarok has 73 hp remaining (85 hp - 12 damage).
  Ragnarok's turn:
    HP: 73/112; Temp HP: 0; Surges: 16; Surge Value: 37
    AC: 33; Action Points: 0
    Conditions: +1 defense bonus (until end of this turn).
    Brash Strike (standard action, at_will):
      Attacks Soldier with 22 vs. 30 AC (1d20+18; rolled 4).
      Misses: 5 damage (static).
      Soldier has 55 hp remaining (60 hp - 5 damage).
      Soldier gains Combat Advantage (until start of Ragnarok's next turn).
      Soldier gains Marked (until end of Ragnarok's next turn).
    Shift (move action, at_will):
      Ragnarok gains +1 defense bonus (until end of next turn).
    End of turn: +1 defense bonus expires.
  
Round 12:
  Soldier's turn:
    HP: 55/140 (bloodied); Temp HP: 0; Surges: 2; Surge Value: 35
    AC: 30; Action Points: 0
    Conditions:
      Combat Advantage (until start of Ragnarok's next turn).
      Marked (until end of Ragnarok's next turn).
    Soldier Basic Attack (standard action, at_will):
      Attacks Ragnarok with 34 vs. 33 AC (1d20+23; rolled 11).
      Hits: 12 damage (2d8+6; rolled 1, 5).
      Ragnarok has 61 hp remaining (73 hp - 12 damage).
  Ragnarok's turn:
    HP: 61/112; Temp HP: 0; Surges: 16; Surge Value: 37
    AC: 33; Action Points: 0
    Start of turn: Opponent's Combat Advantage expires.
    Conditions: +1 defense bonus (until end of this turn).
    Shift (move action, at_will):
      Ragnarok gains +1 defense bonus (until end of next turn).
    Distracting Spate (standard action, encounter):
      Attacks Soldier with 26 vs. 30 AC (1d20+16; rolled 10).
      Misses: 5 damage (static).
      Soldier has 50 hp remaining (55 hp - 5 damage).
      Soldier gains Marked (until end of Ragnarok's next turn).
      Distracting Spate has been expended.
    End of turn: +1 defense bonus expires.
  
Round 13:
  Soldier's turn:
    HP: 50/140 (bloodied); Temp HP: 0; Surges: 2; Surge Value: 35
    AC: 30; Action Points: 0
    Conditions: Marked (until end of Ragnarok's next turn).
    Soldier Basic Attack (standard action, at_will):
      Attacks Ragnarok with 24 vs. 33 AC (1d20+21; rolled 3).
      Misses.
  Ragnarok's turn:
    HP: 61/112; Temp HP: 0; Surges: 16; Surge Value: 37
    AC: 33; Action Points: 0
    Conditions: +1 defense bonus (until end of this turn).
    Shift (move action, at_will):
      Ragnarok gains +1 defense bonus (until end of next turn).
    Crushing Surge (standard action, at_will):
      Attacks Soldier with 27 vs. 30 AC (1d20+16; rolled 11).
      Misses: 5 damage (static).
      Soldier has 45 hp remaining (50 hp - 5 damage).
      Soldier gains Marked (until end of Ragnarok's next turn).
    End of turn: +1 defense bonus expires.
  
Round 14:
  Soldier's turn:
    HP: 45/140 (bloodied); Temp HP: 0; Surges: 2; Surge Value: 35
    AC: 30; Action Points: 0
    Conditions: Marked (until end of Ragnarok's next turn).
    Soldier Basic Attack (standard action, at_will):
      Attacks Ragnarok with 39 vs. 33 AC (1d20+21; rolled 18).
      Hits: 13 damage (2d8+6; rolled 3, 4).
      Ragnarok has 48 hp remaining (61 hp - 13 damage).
      Ragnarok has been bloodied.
  Ragnarok's turn:
    HP: 48/112 (bloodied); Temp HP: 0; Surges: 16; Surge Value: 37
    AC: 33; Action Points: 0
    Conditions: +1 defense bonus (until end of this turn).
    Brash Strike (standard action, at_will):
      Attacks Soldier with 31 vs. 30 AC (1d20+18; rolled 13).
      Hits: 23 damage (1d10[brutal 2]+18; rolled 2, 5).
      Marked Scourge has been expended.
      Soldier has 22 hp remaining (45 hp - 23 damage).
      Soldier gains Combat Advantage (until start of Ragnarok's next turn).
      Soldier gains Marked (until end of Ragnarok's next turn).
    Second Wind (minor action, encounter):
      Ragnarok spends a healing surge (15 remaining).
      Ragnarok heals 37 hp (48 hp -> 85 hp; 0 hp wasted).
      Ragnarok gains +2 defense bonus (until start of next turn).
      Second Wind has been expended.
    Shift (move action, at_will):
      Ragnarok gains +1 defense bonus (until end of next turn).
    End of turn: +1 defense bonus expires.
  
Round 15:
  Soldier's turn:
    HP: 22/140 (bloodied); Temp HP: 0; Surges: 2; Surge Value: 35
    AC: 30; Action Points: 0
    Conditions:
      Combat Advantage (until start of Ragnarok's next turn).
      Marked (until end of Ragnarok's next turn).
    Soldier Basic Attack (standard action, at_will):
      Attacks Ragnarok with 33 vs. 35 AC (1d20+23; rolled 10).
      Misses.
  Ragnarok's turn:
    HP: 85/112; Temp HP: 0; Surges: 15; Surge Value: 37
    AC: 35; Action Points: 0
    Start of turn:
      Opponent's Combat Advantage expires.
      Marked Scourge recharges.
      +2 defense bonus expires.
    Conditions: +1 defense bonus (until end of this turn).
    Crushing Surge (standard action, at_will):
      Attacks Soldier with 20 vs. 30 AC (1d20+16; rolled 4).
      Misses: 5 damage (static).
      Soldier has 17 hp remaining (22 hp - 5 damage).
      Soldier gains Marked (until end of Ragnarok's next turn).
    Shift (move action, at_will):
      Ragnarok gains +1 defense bonus (until end of next turn).
    End of turn: +1 defense bonus expires.
  
Round 16:
  Soldier's turn:
    HP: 17/140 (bloodied); Temp HP: 0; Surges: 2; Surge Value: 35
    AC: 30; Action Points: 0
    Conditions: Marked (until end of Ragnarok's next turn).
    Soldier Basic Attack (standard action, at_will):
      Attacks Ragnarok with 41 vs. 33 AC (1d20+21; rolled 20).
      Crits: 22 damage (2d8[max]+6; rolled max).
      Ragnarok has 63 hp remaining (85 hp - 22 damage).
  Ragnarok's turn:
    HP: 63/112; Temp HP: 0; Surges: 15; Surge Value: 37
    AC: 33; Action Points: 0
    Conditions: +1 defense bonus (until end of this turn).
    Brash Strike (standard action, at_will):
      Attacks Soldier with 28 vs. 30 AC (1d20+18; rolled 10).
      Misses: 5 damage (static).
      Soldier has 12 hp remaining (17 hp - 5 damage).
      Soldier gains Combat Advantage (until start of Ragnarok's next turn).
      Soldier gains Marked (until end of Ragnarok's next turn).
    Shift (move action, at_will):
      Ragnarok gains +1 defense bonus (until end of next turn).
    End of turn: +1 defense bonus expires.
  
Round 17:
  Soldier's turn:
    HP: 12/140 (bloodied); Temp HP: 0; Surges: 2; Surge Value: 35
    AC: 30; Action Points: 0
    Conditions:
      Combat Advantage (until start of Ragnarok's next turn).
      Marked (until end of Ragnarok's next turn).
    Soldier Basic Attack (standard action, at_will):
      Attacks Ragnarok with 40 vs. 33 AC (1d20+23; rolled 17).
      Hits: 14 damage (2d8+6; rolled 6, 2).
      Ragnarok has 49 hp remaining (63 hp - 14 damage).
      Ragnarok has been bloodied.
  Ragnarok's turn:
    HP: 49/112 (bloodied); Temp HP: 0; Surges: 15; Surge Value: 37
    AC: 33; Action Points: 0
    Start of turn: Opponent's Combat Advantage expires.
    Conditions: +1 defense bonus (until end of this turn).
    Crushing Surge (standard action, at_will):
      Attacks Soldier with 21 vs. 30 AC (1d20+16; rolled 5).
      Misses: 5 damage (static).
      Soldier has 7 hp remaining (12 hp - 5 damage).
      Soldier gains Marked (until end of Ragnarok's next turn).
    Shift (move action, at_will):
      Ragnarok gains +1 defense bonus (until end of next turn).
    Boundless Endurance (minor action, daily):
      Ragnarok gains regen 7 hp when bloodied (stance).
      Boundless Endurance has been expended.
    End of turn: +1 defense bonus expires.
  
Round 18:
  Soldier's turn:
    HP: 7/140 (bloodied); Temp HP: 0; Surges: 2; Surge Value: 35
    AC: 30; Action Points: 0
    Conditions: Marked (until end of Ragnarok's next turn).
    Soldier Basic Attack (standard action, at_will):
      Attacks Ragnarok with 29 vs. 33 AC (1d20+21; rolled 8).
      Misses.
  Ragnarok's turn:
    HP: 49/112 (bloodied); Temp HP: 0; Surges: 15; Surge Value: 37
    AC: 33; Action Points: 0
    Start of turn: Ragnarok heals 7 hp (49 hp -> 56 hp; 0 hp wasted).
    Conditions:
      +1 defense bonus (until end of this turn).
      regen 7 hp when bloodied (stance).
    Brash Strike (standard action, at_will):
      Attacks Soldier with 38 vs. 30 AC (1d20+18; rolled 20).
      Crits: 40 damage (1d10[brutal 2, max]+18 + 3d12; rolled max + 1, 4, 7).
      Marked Scourge has been expended.
      Soldier has -33 hp remaining (7 hp - 40 damage).
      Enduring Warrior: Ragnarok heals 5 hp (56 hp -> 61 hp; 0 hp wasted).
      Soldier gains Combat Advantage (until start of Ragnarok's next turn).
      Soldier gains Marked (until end of Ragnarok's next turn).
    End of turn: +1 defense bonus expires.
  Soldier has died!
  
Heroes win!
Ragnarok takes a short rest.
  Ragnarok has 61/112 hp; wants at least 94 hp.
    Ragnarok spends a healing surge (14 remaining).
    Ragnarok heals 37 hp (61 hp -> 98 hp; 0 hp wasted).
  Powers recharge:
    Distracting Spate recharges.
    Crushing Blow recharges.
    Unbreakable recharges.
    Griffons Wrath recharges.
    Second Wind recharges.
    Strikebacks Power recharges.
  Conditions expire:
    Regen 7 hp when bloodied expires.
  Milestone:
    Ragnarok gains an action point.
    Meliorating Gith Plate Armor +3: enhancement increases to +4.
```
[/sblock]
[sblock=FIGHT #3: Level 12 Ragnarok VS. Level 15 Soldier]

```
Roll initiative!
  Ragnarok rolls 24 initiative (1d20+7; rolled 17).
  Soldier rolls 26 initiative (1d20+14; rolled 12).
  Initiative order: 
    Soldier
    Ragnarok

Round 1:
  Soldier's turn:
    HP: 148/148; Temp HP: 0; Surges: 2; Surge Value: 37
    AC: 31; Action Points: 0
    Soldier Basic Attack (standard action, at_will):
      Attacks Ragnarok with 38 vs. 33 AC (1d20+22; rolled 16).
      Hits: 18 damage (2d8+6; rolled 6, 6).
      Ragnarok reacts with Unbreakable (immediate reaction, encounter):
        Damage is reduced to 8 hp (18 hp - 10 hp).
        Unbreakable has been expended.
      Ragnarok has 90 hp remaining (98 hp - 8 damage).
  Ragnarok's turn:
    HP: 90/112; Temp HP: 0; Surges: 14; Surge Value: 37
    AC: 33; Action Points: 1
    Start of turn: Marked Scourge recharges.
    Distracting Spate (standard action, encounter):
      Attacks Soldier with 20 vs. 31 AC (1d20+16; rolled 4).
      Misses: 5 damage (static).
      Soldier has 143 hp remaining (148 hp - 5 damage).
      Soldier gains Marked (until end of Ragnarok's next turn).
      Distracting Spate has been expended.
    Spend Action Point (free action, encounter):
      Ragnarok spends an action point (0 remaining).
      Ferocious Reaction: Ragnarok gains +4 defense bonus (until start of next turn).
      Ragnarok gains a standard action.
      Spend Action Point has been expended.
    Crushing Blow (standard action, encounter):
      Attacks Soldier with 25 vs. 31 AC (1d20+16; rolled 9).
      Misses: 5 damage (static).
      Soldier has 138 hp remaining (143 hp - 5 damage).
      Soldier gains Marked (until end of Ragnarok's next turn).
      Crushing Blow has been expended.
    Shift (move action, at_will):
      Ragnarok gains +1 defense bonus (until end of next turn).
  
Round 2:
  Soldier's turn:
    HP: 138/148; Temp HP: 0; Surges: 2; Surge Value: 37
    AC: 31; Action Points: 0
    Conditions: Marked (until end of Ragnarok's next turn).
    Soldier Encounter Attack (standard action, encounter):
      Attacks Ragnarok with 40 vs. 38 AC (1d20+22; rolled 18).
      Hits: 20 damage (4d8+6; rolled 1, 3, 5, 5).
      Ragnarok has 70 hp remaining (90 hp - 20 damage).
      Ragnarok reacts with Strikebacks Power (immediate reaction, encounter):
        Attacks Soldier with 25 vs. 31 AC (1d20+16; rolled 9).
        Misses: 5 damage (static).
        Soldier has 133 hp remaining (138 hp - 5 damage).
        Soldier gains Marked (until end of Ragnarok's next turn).
        Strikebacks Power has been expended.
      Soldier Encounter Attack has been expended.
  Ragnarok's turn:
    HP: 70/112; Temp HP: 0; Surges: 14; Surge Value: 37
    AC: 38; Action Points: 0
    Start of turn: +4 defense bonus expires.
    Conditions: +1 defense bonus (until end of this turn).
    Shift (move action, at_will):
      Ragnarok gains +1 defense bonus (until end of next turn).
    Brash Strike (standard action, at_will):
      Attacks Soldier with 23 vs. 31 AC (1d20+18; rolled 5).
      Misses: 5 damage (static).
      Soldier has 128 hp remaining (133 hp - 5 damage).
      Soldier gains Combat Advantage (until start of Ragnarok's next turn).
      Soldier gains Marked (until end of Ragnarok's next turn).
    End of turn: +1 defense bonus expires.
  
Round 3:
  Soldier's turn:
    HP: 128/148; Temp HP: 0; Surges: 2; Surge Value: 37
    AC: 31; Action Points: 0
    Conditions:
      Combat Advantage (until start of Ragnarok's next turn).
      Marked (until end of Ragnarok's next turn).
    Soldier Basic Attack (standard action, at_will):
      Attacks Ragnarok with 41 vs. 34 AC (1d20+24; rolled 17).
      Hits: 14 damage (2d8+6; rolled 4, 4).
      Ragnarok has 56 hp remaining (70 hp - 14 damage).
      Ragnarok has been bloodied.
  Ragnarok's turn:
    HP: 56/112 (bloodied); Temp HP: 0; Surges: 14; Surge Value: 37
    AC: 34; Action Points: 0
    Start of turn: Opponent's Combat Advantage expires.
    Conditions: +1 defense bonus (until end of this turn).
    Crushing Surge (standard action, at_will):
      Attacks Soldier with 23 vs. 31 AC (1d20+16; rolled 7).
      Misses: 5 damage (static).
      Soldier has 123 hp remaining (128 hp - 5 damage).
      Soldier gains Marked (until end of Ragnarok's next turn).
    Second Wind (minor action, encounter):
      Ragnarok spends a healing surge (13 remaining).
      Ragnarok heals 37 hp (56 hp -> 93 hp; 0 hp wasted).
      Ragnarok gains +2 defense bonus (until start of next turn).
      Second Wind has been expended.
    Shift (move action, at_will):
      Ragnarok gains +1 defense bonus (until end of next turn).
    End of turn: +1 defense bonus expires.
  
Round 4:
  Soldier's turn:
    HP: 123/148; Temp HP: 0; Surges: 2; Surge Value: 37
    AC: 31; Action Points: 0
    Conditions: Marked (until end of Ragnarok's next turn).
    Soldier Basic Attack (standard action, at_will):
      Attacks Ragnarok with 38 vs. 36 AC (1d20+22; rolled 16).
      Hits: 20 damage (2d8+6; rolled 6, 8).
      Ragnarok has 73 hp remaining (93 hp - 20 damage).
  Ragnarok's turn:
    HP: 73/112; Temp HP: 0; Surges: 13; Surge Value: 37
    AC: 36; Action Points: 0
    Start of turn: +2 defense bonus expires.
    Conditions: +1 defense bonus (until end of this turn).
    Shift (move action, at_will):
      Ragnarok gains +1 defense bonus (until end of next turn).
    Brash Strike (standard action, at_will):
      Attacks Soldier with 26 vs. 31 AC (1d20+18; rolled 8).
      Misses: 5 damage (static).
      Soldier has 118 hp remaining (123 hp - 5 damage).
      Soldier gains Combat Advantage (until start of Ragnarok's next turn).
      Soldier gains Marked (until end of Ragnarok's next turn).
    End of turn: +1 defense bonus expires.
  
Round 5:
  Soldier's turn:
    HP: 118/148; Temp HP: 0; Surges: 2; Surge Value: 37
    AC: 31; Action Points: 0
    Conditions:
      Combat Advantage (until start of Ragnarok's next turn).
      Marked (until end of Ragnarok's next turn).
    Soldier Basic Attack (standard action, at_will):
      Attacks Ragnarok with 41 vs. 34 AC (1d20+24; rolled 17).
      Hits: 10 damage (2d8+6; rolled 2, 2).
      Ragnarok has 63 hp remaining (73 hp - 10 damage).
  Ragnarok's turn:
    HP: 63/112; Temp HP: 0; Surges: 13; Surge Value: 37
    AC: 34; Action Points: 0
    Start of turn: Opponent's Combat Advantage expires.
    Conditions: +1 defense bonus (until end of this turn).
    Griffons Wrath (standard action, encounter):
      Attacks Soldier with 22 vs. 31 AC (1d20+16; rolled 6).
      Misses: 5 damage (static).
      Soldier has 113 hp remaining (118 hp - 5 damage).
      Soldier gains Marked (until end of Ragnarok's next turn).
      Griffons Wrath has been expended.
    Shift (move action, at_will):
      Ragnarok gains +1 defense bonus (until end of next turn).
    End of turn: +1 defense bonus expires.
  
Round 6:
  Soldier's turn:
    HP: 113/148; Temp HP: 0; Surges: 2; Surge Value: 37
    AC: 31; Action Points: 0
    Conditions: Marked (until end of Ragnarok's next turn).
    Soldier Basic Attack (standard action, at_will):
      Attacks Ragnarok with 36 vs. 34 AC (1d20+22; rolled 14).
      Hits: 13 damage (2d8+6; rolled 4, 3).
      Ragnarok has 50 hp remaining (63 hp - 13 damage).
      Ragnarok has been bloodied.
  Ragnarok's turn:
    HP: 50/112 (bloodied); Temp HP: 0; Surges: 13; Surge Value: 37
    AC: 34; Action Points: 0
    Conditions: +1 defense bonus (until end of this turn).
    Crushing Surge (standard action, at_will):
      Attacks Soldier with 20 vs. 31 AC (1d20+16; rolled 4).
      Misses: 5 damage (static).
      Soldier has 108 hp remaining (113 hp - 5 damage).
      Soldier gains Marked (until end of Ragnarok's next turn).
    Shift (move action, at_will):
      Ragnarok gains +1 defense bonus (until end of next turn).
    End of turn: +1 defense bonus expires.
  
Round 7:
  Soldier's turn:
    HP: 108/148; Temp HP: 0; Surges: 2; Surge Value: 37
    AC: 31; Action Points: 0
    Conditions: Marked (until end of Ragnarok's next turn).
    Soldier Basic Attack (standard action, at_will):
      Attacks Ragnarok with 30 vs. 34 AC (1d20+22; rolled 8).
      Misses.
  Ragnarok's turn:
    HP: 50/112 (bloodied); Temp HP: 0; Surges: 13; Surge Value: 37
    AC: 34; Action Points: 0
    Conditions: +1 defense bonus (until end of this turn).
    Shift (move action, at_will):
      Ragnarok gains +1 defense bonus (until end of next turn).
    Brash Strike (standard action, at_will):
      Attacks Soldier with 34 vs. 31 AC (1d20+18; rolled 16).
      Hits: 22 damage (1d10[brutal 2]+18; rolled 4).
      Marked Scourge has been expended.
      Soldier has 86 hp remaining (108 hp - 22 damage).
      Soldier gains Combat Advantage (until start of Ragnarok's next turn).
      Soldier gains Marked (until end of Ragnarok's next turn).
    End of turn: +1 defense bonus expires.
  
Round 8:
  Soldier's turn:
    HP: 86/148; Temp HP: 0; Surges: 2; Surge Value: 37
    AC: 31; Action Points: 0
    Conditions:
      Combat Advantage (until start of Ragnarok's next turn).
      Marked (until end of Ragnarok's next turn).
    Soldier Basic Attack (standard action, at_will):
      Attacks Ragnarok with 25 vs. 34 AC (1d20+24; rolled 1).
      Misses.
  Ragnarok's turn:
    HP: 50/112 (bloodied); Temp HP: 0; Surges: 13; Surge Value: 37
    AC: 34; Action Points: 0
    Start of turn:
      Opponent's Combat Advantage expires.
      Marked Scourge recharges.
    Conditions: +1 defense bonus (until end of this turn).
    Crushing Surge (standard action, at_will):
      Attacks Soldier with 17 vs. 31 AC (1d20+16; rolled 1).
      Misses: 5 damage (static).
      Soldier has 81 hp remaining (86 hp - 5 damage).
      Soldier gains Marked (until end of Ragnarok's next turn).
    Shift (move action, at_will):
      Ragnarok gains +1 defense bonus (until end of next turn).
    End of turn: +1 defense bonus expires.
  
Round 9:
  Soldier's turn:
    HP: 81/148; Temp HP: 0; Surges: 2; Surge Value: 37
    AC: 31; Action Points: 0
    Conditions: Marked (until end of Ragnarok's next turn).
    Soldier Basic Attack (standard action, at_will):
      Attacks Ragnarok with 38 vs. 34 AC (1d20+22; rolled 16).
      Hits: 16 damage (2d8+6; rolled 8, 2).
      Ragnarok has 34 hp remaining (50 hp - 16 damage).
  Ragnarok's turn:
    HP: 34/112 (bloodied); Temp HP: 0; Surges: 13; Surge Value: 37
    AC: 34; Action Points: 0
    Conditions: +1 defense bonus (until end of this turn).
    Brash Strike (standard action, at_will):
      Attacks Soldier with 26 vs. 31 AC (1d20+18; rolled 8).
      Misses: 5 damage (static).
      Soldier has 76 hp remaining (81 hp - 5 damage).
      Soldier gains Combat Advantage (until start of Ragnarok's next turn).
      Soldier gains Marked (until end of Ragnarok's next turn).
    Shift (move action, at_will):
      Ragnarok gains +1 defense bonus (until end of next turn).
    End of turn: +1 defense bonus expires.
  
Round 10:
  Soldier's turn:
    HP: 76/148; Temp HP: 0; Surges: 2; Surge Value: 37
    AC: 31; Action Points: 0
    Conditions:
      Combat Advantage (until start of Ragnarok's next turn).
      Marked (until end of Ragnarok's next turn).
    Soldier Basic Attack (standard action, at_will):
      Attacks Ragnarok with 31 vs. 34 AC (1d20+24; rolled 7).
      Misses.
  Ragnarok's turn:
    HP: 34/112 (bloodied); Temp HP: 0; Surges: 13; Surge Value: 37
    AC: 34; Action Points: 0
    Start of turn: Opponent's Combat Advantage expires.
    Conditions: +1 defense bonus (until end of this turn).
    Crushing Surge (standard action, at_will):
      Attacks Soldier with 23 vs. 31 AC (1d20+16; rolled 7).
      Misses: 5 damage (static).
      Soldier has 71 hp remaining (76 hp - 5 damage).
      Soldier has been bloodied.
      Soldier gains Marked (until end of Ragnarok's next turn).
    Shift (move action, at_will):
      Ragnarok gains +1 defense bonus (until end of next turn).
    End of turn: +1 defense bonus expires.
  
Round 11:
  Soldier's turn:
    HP: 71/148 (bloodied); Temp HP: 0; Surges: 2; Surge Value: 37
    AC: 31; Action Points: 0
    Conditions: Marked (until end of Ragnarok's next turn).
    Soldier Basic Attack (standard action, at_will):
      Attacks Ragnarok with 42 vs. 34 AC (1d20+22; rolled 20).
      Crits: 22 damage (2d8[max]+6; rolled max).
      Ragnarok has 12 hp remaining (34 hp - 22 damage).
  Ragnarok's turn:
    HP: 12/112 (bloodied); Temp HP: 0; Surges: 13; Surge Value: 37
    AC: 34; Action Points: 0
    Conditions: +1 defense bonus (until end of this turn).
    Brash Strike (standard action, at_will):
      Attacks Soldier with 22 vs. 31 AC (1d20+18; rolled 4).
      Misses: 5 damage (static).
      Soldier has 66 hp remaining (71 hp - 5 damage).
      Soldier gains Combat Advantage (until start of Ragnarok's next turn).
      Soldier gains Marked (until end of Ragnarok's next turn).
    Shift (move action, at_will):
      Ragnarok gains +1 defense bonus (until end of next turn).
    Defensive Resurgence (minor action, daily):
      Ragnarok spends a healing surge (12 remaining).
      Ragnarok heals 37 hp (12 hp -> 49 hp; 0 hp wasted).
      Ragnarok gains +1 defense bonus (until start of next turn).
      Defensive Resurgence has been expended.
    End of turn: +1 defense bonus expires.
  
Round 12:
  Soldier's turn:
    HP: 66/148 (bloodied); Temp HP: 0; Surges: 2; Surge Value: 37
    AC: 31; Action Points: 0
    Conditions:
      Combat Advantage (until start of Ragnarok's next turn).
      Marked (until end of Ragnarok's next turn).
    Soldier Basic Attack (standard action, at_will):
      Attacks Ragnarok with 40 vs. 35 AC (1d20+24; rolled 16).
      Hits: 15 damage (2d8+6; rolled 1, 8).
      Ragnarok has 34 hp remaining (49 hp - 15 damage).
  Ragnarok's turn:
    HP: 34/112 (bloodied); Temp HP: 0; Surges: 12; Surge Value: 37
    AC: 35; Action Points: 0
    Start of turn:
      Opponent's Combat Advantage expires.
      +1 defense bonus expires.
    Conditions: +1 defense bonus (until end of this turn).
    Shift (move action, at_will):
      Ragnarok gains +1 defense bonus (until end of next turn).
    Crushing Surge (standard action, at_will):
      Attacks Soldier with 27 vs. 31 AC (1d20+16; rolled 11).
      Misses: 5 damage (static).
      Soldier has 61 hp remaining (66 hp - 5 damage).
      Soldier gains Marked (until end of Ragnarok's next turn).
    End of turn: +1 defense bonus expires.
  
Round 13:
  Soldier's turn:
    HP: 61/148 (bloodied); Temp HP: 0; Surges: 2; Surge Value: 37
    AC: 31; Action Points: 0
    Conditions: Marked (until end of Ragnarok's next turn).
    Soldier Basic Attack (standard action, at_will):
      Attacks Ragnarok with 24 vs. 34 AC (1d20+22; rolled 2).
      Misses.
  Ragnarok's turn:
    HP: 34/112 (bloodied); Temp HP: 0; Surges: 12; Surge Value: 37
    AC: 34; Action Points: 0
    Conditions: +1 defense bonus (until end of this turn).
    Shift (move action, at_will):
      Ragnarok gains +1 defense bonus (until end of next turn).
    Crushing Surge (standard action, at_will):
      Attacks Soldier with 24 vs. 31 AC (1d20+16; rolled 8).
      Misses: 5 damage (static).
      Soldier has 56 hp remaining (61 hp - 5 damage).
      Soldier gains Marked (until end of Ragnarok's next turn).
    End of turn: +1 defense bonus expires.
  
Round 14:
  Soldier's turn:
    HP: 56/148 (bloodied); Temp HP: 0; Surges: 2; Surge Value: 37
    AC: 31; Action Points: 0
    Conditions: Marked (until end of Ragnarok's next turn).
    Soldier Basic Attack (standard action, at_will):
      Attacks Ragnarok with 26 vs. 34 AC (1d20+22; rolled 4).
      Misses.
  Ragnarok's turn:
    HP: 34/112 (bloodied); Temp HP: 0; Surges: 12; Surge Value: 37
    AC: 34; Action Points: 0
    Conditions: +1 defense bonus (until end of this turn).
    Crushing Surge (standard action, at_will):
      Attacks Soldier with 26 vs. 31 AC (1d20+16; rolled 10).
      Misses: 5 damage (static).
      Soldier has 51 hp remaining (56 hp - 5 damage).
      Soldier gains Marked (until end of Ragnarok's next turn).
    Shift (move action, at_will):
      Ragnarok gains +1 defense bonus (until end of next turn).
    End of turn: +1 defense bonus expires.
  
Round 15:
  Soldier's turn:
    HP: 51/148 (bloodied); Temp HP: 0; Surges: 2; Surge Value: 37
    AC: 31; Action Points: 0
    Conditions: Marked (until end of Ragnarok's next turn).
    Soldier Basic Attack (standard action, at_will):
      Attacks Ragnarok with 27 vs. 34 AC (1d20+22; rolled 5).
      Misses.
  Ragnarok's turn:
    HP: 34/112 (bloodied); Temp HP: 0; Surges: 12; Surge Value: 37
    AC: 34; Action Points: 0
    Conditions: +1 defense bonus (until end of this turn).
    Crushing Surge (standard action, at_will):
      Attacks Soldier with 26 vs. 31 AC (1d20+16; rolled 10).
      Misses: 5 damage (static).
      Soldier has 46 hp remaining (51 hp - 5 damage).
      Soldier gains Marked (until end of Ragnarok's next turn).
    Shift (move action, at_will):
      Ragnarok gains +1 defense bonus (until end of next turn).
    End of turn: +1 defense bonus expires.
  
Round 16:
  Soldier's turn:
    HP: 46/148 (bloodied); Temp HP: 0; Surges: 2; Surge Value: 37
    AC: 31; Action Points: 0
    Conditions: Marked (until end of Ragnarok's next turn).
    Soldier Basic Attack (standard action, at_will):
      Attacks Ragnarok with 23 vs. 34 AC (1d20+22; rolled 1).
      Misses.
  Ragnarok's turn:
    HP: 34/112 (bloodied); Temp HP: 0; Surges: 12; Surge Value: 37
    AC: 34; Action Points: 0
    Conditions: +1 defense bonus (until end of this turn).
    Shift (move action, at_will):
      Ragnarok gains +1 defense bonus (until end of next turn).
    Crushing Surge (standard action, at_will):
      Attacks Soldier with 19 vs. 31 AC (1d20+16; rolled 3).
      Misses: 5 damage (static).
      Soldier has 41 hp remaining (46 hp - 5 damage).
      Soldier gains Marked (until end of Ragnarok's next turn).
    End of turn: +1 defense bonus expires.
  
Round 17:
  Soldier's turn:
    HP: 41/148 (bloodied); Temp HP: 0; Surges: 2; Surge Value: 37
    AC: 31; Action Points: 0
    Conditions: Marked (until end of Ragnarok's next turn).
    Soldier Basic Attack (standard action, at_will):
      Attacks Ragnarok with 33 vs. 34 AC (1d20+22; rolled 11).
      Misses.
  Ragnarok's turn:
    HP: 34/112 (bloodied); Temp HP: 0; Surges: 12; Surge Value: 37
    AC: 34; Action Points: 0
    Conditions: +1 defense bonus (until end of this turn).
    Crushing Surge (standard action, at_will):
      Attacks Soldier with 30 vs. 31 AC (1d20+16; rolled 14).
      Misses: 5 damage (static).
      Soldier has 36 hp remaining (41 hp - 5 damage).
      Soldier gains Marked (until end of Ragnarok's next turn).
    Shift (move action, at_will):
      Ragnarok gains +1 defense bonus (until end of next turn).
    End of turn: +1 defense bonus expires.
  
Round 18:
  Soldier's turn:
    HP: 36/148 (bloodied); Temp HP: 0; Surges: 2; Surge Value: 37
    AC: 31; Action Points: 0
    Conditions: Marked (until end of Ragnarok's next turn).
    Soldier Basic Attack (standard action, at_will):
      Attacks Ragnarok with 36 vs. 34 AC (1d20+22; rolled 14).
      Hits: 16 damage (2d8+6; rolled 8, 2).
      Ragnarok has 18 hp remaining (34 hp - 16 damage).
  Ragnarok's turn:
    HP: 18/112 (bloodied); Temp HP: 0; Surges: 12; Surge Value: 37
    AC: 34; Action Points: 0
    Conditions: +1 defense bonus (until end of this turn).
    Crushing Surge (standard action, at_will):
      Attacks Soldier with 22 vs. 31 AC (1d20+16; rolled 6).
      Misses: 5 damage (static).
      Soldier has 31 hp remaining (36 hp - 5 damage).
      Soldier gains Marked (until end of Ragnarok's next turn).
    Shift (move action, at_will):
      Ragnarok gains +1 defense bonus (until end of next turn).
    End of turn: +1 defense bonus expires.
  
Round 19:
  Soldier's turn:
    HP: 31/148 (bloodied); Temp HP: 0; Surges: 2; Surge Value: 37
    AC: 31; Action Points: 0
    Conditions: Marked (until end of Ragnarok's next turn).
    Soldier Basic Attack (standard action, at_will):
      Attacks Ragnarok with 35 vs. 34 AC (1d20+22; rolled 13).
      Hits: 18 damage (2d8+6; rolled 6, 6).
      Ragnarok has 0 hp remaining (18 hp - 18 damage).
  Ragnarok's turn:
    HP: 0/112 (bloodied); Temp HP: 0; Surges: 12; Surge Value: 37
    AC: 34; Action Points: 0
    Conditions: +1 defense bonus (until end of this turn).
    Ragnarok is dying (0 death saves failed).
      Rolls death saving throw and gets a 11 (1d20; rolled 11).
      Passes.
    End of turn:
      +1 defense bonus expires.
      Opponent's Marked expires.
  
Round 20:
  Soldier's turn:
    HP: 31/148 (bloodied); Temp HP: 0; Surges: 2; Surge Value: 37
    AC: 31; Action Points: 0
    Soldier Basic Attack (standard action, at_will):
      Attacks Ragnarok with 34 vs. 33 AC (1d20+22; rolled 12).
      Hits: 20 damage (2d8+6; rolled 8, 6).
      Ragnarok has -20 hp remaining (0 hp - 20 damage).
  Ragnarok's turn:
    HP: -20/112 (bloodied); Temp HP: 0; Surges: 12; Surge Value: 37
    AC: 33; Action Points: 0
    Ragnarok is dying (0 death saves failed).
      Rolls death saving throw and gets a 5 (1d20; rolled 5).
      Fails. 2 failures remaining before death.
  
Round 21:
  Soldier's turn:
    HP: 31/148 (bloodied); Temp HP: 0; Surges: 2; Surge Value: 37
    AC: 31; Action Points: 0
    Soldier Basic Attack (standard action, at_will):
      Attacks Ragnarok with 25 vs. 33 AC (1d20+22; rolled 3).
      Misses.
  Ragnarok's turn:
    HP: -20/112 (bloodied); Temp HP: 0; Surges: 12; Surge Value: 37
    AC: 33; Action Points: 0
    Ragnarok is dying (1 death saves failed).
      Rolls death saving throw and gets a 18 (1d20; rolled 18).
      Passes.
  
Round 22:
  Soldier's turn:
    HP: 31/148 (bloodied); Temp HP: 0; Surges: 2; Surge Value: 37
    AC: 31; Action Points: 0
    Soldier Basic Attack (standard action, at_will):
      Attacks Ragnarok with 42 vs. 33 AC (1d20+22; rolled 20).
      Crits: 22 damage (2d8[max]+6; rolled max).
      Ragnarok has -42 hp remaining (-20 hp - 22 damage).
  Ragnarok's turn:
    HP: -42/112 (bloodied); Temp HP: 0; Surges: 12; Surge Value: 37
    AC: 33; Action Points: 0
    Ragnarok is dying (1 death saves failed).
      Rolls death saving throw and gets a 5 (1d20; rolled 5).
      Fails. 1 failures remaining before death.
  
Round 23:
  Soldier's turn:
    HP: 31/148 (bloodied); Temp HP: 0; Surges: 2; Surge Value: 37
    AC: 31; Action Points: 0
    Soldier Basic Attack (standard action, at_will):
      Attacks Ragnarok with 39 vs. 33 AC (1d20+22; rolled 17).
      Hits: 15 damage (2d8+6; rolled 1, 8).
      Ragnarok has -57 hp remaining (-42 hp - 15 damage).
  Ragnarok has died!
  
Villains win!
```
[/sblock]

[/sblock]
[sblock=Example of 3 fight(s) survived (0.0% chance)
[sblock=FIGHT #1: Level 12 Ragnarok VS. Level 16 Soldier]

```
Roll initiative!
  Ragnarok rolls 21 initiative (1d20+7; rolled 14).
  Soldier rolls 29 initiative (1d20+15; rolled 14).
  Initiative order: 
    Soldier
    Ragnarok

Round 1:
  Soldier's turn:
    HP: 157/157; Temp HP: 0; Surges: 2; Surge Value: 39
    AC: 32; Action Points: 0
    Soldier Encounter Attack (standard action, encounter):
      Attacks Ragnarok with 38 vs. 32 AC (1d20+23; rolled 15).
      Hits: 16 damage (4d10+7; rolled 2, 1, 5, 1).
      Ragnarok reacts with Unbreakable (immediate reaction, encounter):
        Damage is reduced to 6 hp (16 hp - 10 hp).
        Unbreakable has been expended.
      Ragnarok has 106 hp remaining (112 hp - 6 damage).
      Soldier Encounter Attack has been expended.
  Ragnarok's turn:
    HP: 106/112; Temp HP: 0; Surges: 16; Surge Value: 37
    AC: 32; Action Points: 1
    Knee Breaker (standard action, daily):
      Attacks Soldier with 33 vs. 32 AC (1d20+16; rolled 17).
      Hits: 22 damage (2d10[brutal 2]+16; rolled 3, 3).
      Soldier has 135 hp remaining (157 hp - 22 damage).
      Ragnarok gains 7 temp hp (had 0; applied 7).
      Soldier gains Marked (until end of Ragnarok's next turn).
      Knee Breaker has been expended.
    Rain Of Steel (minor action, daily):
      Ragnarok gains Rain of Steel (stance).
      Rain Of Steel has been expended.
    Spend Action Point (free action, encounter):
      Ragnarok spends an action point (0 remaining).
      Ferocious Reaction: Ragnarok gains +4 defense bonus (until start of next turn).
      Ragnarok gains a standard action.
      Spend Action Point has been expended.
    Shift (move action, at_will):
      Ragnarok gains +1 defense bonus (until end of next turn).
    Distracting Spate (standard action, encounter):
      Attacks Soldier with 19 vs. 32 AC (1d20+16; rolled 3).
      Misses: 5 damage (static).
      Soldier has 130 hp remaining (135 hp - 5 damage).
      Soldier gains Marked (until end of Ragnarok's next turn).
      Distracting Spate has been expended.
  
Round 2:
  Soldier's turn:
    HP: 130/157; Temp HP: 0; Surges: 2; Surge Value: 39
    AC: 32; Action Points: 0
    Start of turn:
      Rain of Steel:
        Soldier takes: 15 damage (1d10[brutal 2]+7; rolled 8).
        Marked Scourge has been expended.
        Soldier has 115 hp remaining (130 hp - 15 damage).
    Conditions: Marked (until end of Ragnarok's next turn).
    Soldier Basic Attack (standard action, at_will):
      Attacks Ragnarok with 30 vs. 37 AC (1d20+23; rolled 7).
      Misses.
  Ragnarok's turn:
    HP: 106/112; Temp HP: 7; Surges: 16; Surge Value: 37
    AC: 37; Action Points: 0
    Start of turn:
      Marked Scourge recharges.
      +4 defense bonus expires.
    Conditions:
      Rain of Steel (stance).
      +1 defense bonus (until end of this turn).
    Brash Strike (standard action, at_will):
      Attacks Soldier with 31 vs. 32 AC (1d20+18; rolled 13).
      Misses: 5 damage (static).
      Soldier has 110 hp remaining (115 hp - 5 damage).
      Soldier gains Combat Advantage (until start of Ragnarok's next turn).
      Soldier gains Marked (until end of Ragnarok's next turn).
    Shift (move action, at_will):
      Ragnarok gains +1 defense bonus (until end of next turn).
    End of turn: +1 defense bonus expires.
  
Round 3:
  Soldier's turn:
    HP: 110/157; Temp HP: 0; Surges: 2; Surge Value: 39
    AC: 32; Action Points: 0
    Start of turn:
      Rain of Steel:
        Soldier takes: 16 damage (1d10[brutal 2]+7; rolled 2, 9).
        Marked Scourge has been expended.
        Soldier has 94 hp remaining (110 hp - 16 damage).
    Conditions:
      Combat Advantage (until start of Ragnarok's next turn).
      Marked (until end of Ragnarok's next turn).
    Soldier Basic Attack (standard action, at_will):
      Attacks Ragnarok with 45 vs. 33 AC (1d20+25; rolled 20).
      Crits: 23 damage (2d8[max]+7; rolled max).
      Ragnarok deflects 7 damage; 16 gets through (7 temp hp - 23 damage).
      Ragnarok has 90 hp remaining (106 hp - 16 damage).
      Ragnarok reacts with Strikebacks Power (immediate reaction, encounter):
        Attacks Soldier with 26 vs. 32 AC (1d20+16; rolled 10).
        Misses: 5 damage (static).
        Soldier has 89 hp remaining (94 hp - 5 damage).
        Soldier gains Marked (until end of Ragnarok's next turn).
        Strikebacks Power has been expended.
  Ragnarok's turn:
    HP: 90/112; Temp HP: 0; Surges: 16; Surge Value: 37
    AC: 33; Action Points: 0
    Start of turn:
      Opponent's Combat Advantage expires.
      Marked Scourge recharges.
    Conditions:
      Rain of Steel (stance).
      +1 defense bonus (until end of this turn).
    Shift (move action, at_will):
      Ragnarok gains +1 defense bonus (until end of next turn).
    Crushing Blow (standard action, encounter):
      Attacks Soldier with 34 vs. 32 AC (1d20+16; rolled 18).
      Hits: 35 damage (2d10[brutal 2]+18; rolled 10, 7).
      Marked Scourge has been expended.
      Soldier has 54 hp remaining (89 hp - 35 damage).
      Soldier has been bloodied.
      Ragnarok uses Jackal Strike (free action, daily):
        Attacks Soldier with 29 vs. 32 AC (1d20+16; rolled 13).
        Misses:
          Not expended.
          5 damage (static).
        Soldier has 49 hp remaining (54 hp - 5 damage).
        Soldier gains Marked (until end of Ragnarok's next turn).
      Soldier gains Marked (until end of Ragnarok's next turn).
      Crushing Blow has been expended.
    End of turn: +1 defense bonus expires.
  
Round 4:
  Soldier's turn:
    HP: 49/157 (bloodied); Temp HP: 0; Surges: 2; Surge Value: 39
    AC: 32; Action Points: 0
    Start of turn:
      Rain of Steel:
        Soldier takes: 14 damage (1d10[brutal 2]+5; rolled 9).
        Soldier has 35 hp remaining (49 hp - 14 damage).
    Conditions: Marked (until end of Ragnarok's next turn).
    Soldier Basic Attack (standard action, at_will):
      Attacks Ragnarok with 41 vs. 33 AC (1d20+23; rolled 18).
      Hits: 18 damage (2d8+7; rolled 8, 3).
      Ragnarok has 72 hp remaining (90 hp - 18 damage).
  Ragnarok's turn:
    HP: 72/112; Temp HP: 0; Surges: 16; Surge Value: 37
    AC: 33; Action Points: 0
    Start of turn: Marked Scourge recharges.
    Conditions:
      Rain of Steel (stance).
      +1 defense bonus (until end of this turn).
    Shift (move action, at_will):
      Ragnarok gains +1 defense bonus (until end of next turn).
    Griffons Wrath (standard action, encounter):
      Attacks Soldier with 26 vs. 32 AC (1d20+16; rolled 10).
      Misses: 5 damage (static).
      Soldier has 30 hp remaining (35 hp - 5 damage).
      Soldier gains Marked (until end of Ragnarok's next turn).
      Griffons Wrath has been expended.
    End of turn: +1 defense bonus expires.
  
Round 5:
  Soldier's turn:
    HP: 30/157 (bloodied); Temp HP: 0; Surges: 2; Surge Value: 39
    AC: 32; Action Points: 0
    Start of turn:
      Rain of Steel:
        Soldier takes: 17 damage (1d10[brutal 2]+7; rolled 10).
        Marked Scourge has been expended.
        Soldier has 13 hp remaining (30 hp - 17 damage).
    Conditions: Marked (until end of Ragnarok's next turn).
    Soldier Basic Attack (standard action, at_will):
      Attacks Ragnarok with 41 vs. 33 AC (1d20+23; rolled 18).
      Hits: 17 damage (2d8+7; rolled 5, 5).
      Ragnarok has 55 hp remaining (72 hp - 17 damage).
      Ragnarok has been bloodied.
  Ragnarok's turn:
    HP: 55/112 (bloodied); Temp HP: 0; Surges: 16; Surge Value: 37
    AC: 33; Action Points: 0
    Start of turn: Marked Scourge recharges.
    Conditions:
      Rain of Steel (stance).
      +1 defense bonus (until end of this turn).
    Brash Strike (standard action, at_will):
      Attacks Soldier with 34 vs. 32 AC (1d20+18; rolled 16).
      Hits: 27 damage (1d10[brutal 2]+18; rolled 9).
      Marked Scourge has been expended.
      Soldier has -14 hp remaining (13 hp - 27 damage).
      Enduring Warrior: Ragnarok heals 5 hp (55 hp -> 60 hp; 0 hp wasted).
      Soldier gains Combat Advantage (until start of Ragnarok's next turn).
      Soldier gains Marked (until end of Ragnarok's next turn).
    End of turn: +1 defense bonus expires.
  Soldier has died!
  
Heroes win!
Ragnarok takes a short rest.
  Ragnarok has 60/112 hp; wants at least 94 hp.
    Ragnarok spends a healing surge (15 remaining).
    Ragnarok heals 37 hp (60 hp -> 97 hp; 0 hp wasted).
  Powers recharge:
    Distracting Spate recharges.
    Crushing Blow recharges.
    Unbreakable recharges.
    Griffons Wrath recharges.
    Spend Action Point recharges.
    Strikebacks Power recharges.
  Conditions expire:
    Rain of steel expires.
```
[/sblock]
[sblock=FIGHT #2: Level 12 Ragnarok VS. Level 14 Soldier]

```
Roll initiative!
  Ragnarok rolls 16 initiative (1d20+7; rolled 9).
  Soldier rolls 27 initiative (1d20+14; rolled 13).
  Initiative order: 
    Soldier
    Ragnarok

Round 1:
  Soldier's turn:
    HP: 140/140; Temp HP: 0; Surges: 2; Surge Value: 35
    AC: 30; Action Points: 0
    Soldier Encounter Attack (standard action, encounter):
      Attacks Ragnarok with 38 vs. 32 AC (1d20+21; rolled 17).
      Hits: 23 damage (4d8+6; rolled 1, 6, 4, 6).
      Ragnarok reacts with Unbreakable (immediate reaction, encounter):
        Damage is reduced to 13 hp (23 hp - 10 hp).
        Unbreakable has been expended.
      Ragnarok has 84 hp remaining (97 hp - 13 damage).
      Soldier Encounter Attack has been expended.
  Ragnarok's turn:
    HP: 84/112; Temp HP: 0; Surges: 15; Surge Value: 37
    AC: 32; Action Points: 0
    Start of turn: Marked Scourge recharges.
    Crushing Surge (standard action, at_will):
      Attacks Soldier with 23 vs. 30 AC (1d20+16; rolled 7).
      Misses: 5 damage (static).
      Soldier has 135 hp remaining (140 hp - 5 damage).
      Soldier gains Marked (until end of Ragnarok's next turn).
    Shift (move action, at_will):
      Ragnarok gains +1 defense bonus (until end of next turn).
  
Round 2:
  Soldier's turn:
    HP: 135/140; Temp HP: 0; Surges: 2; Surge Value: 35
    AC: 30; Action Points: 0
    Conditions: Marked (until end of Ragnarok's next turn).
    Soldier Basic Attack (standard action, at_will):
      Attacks Ragnarok with 23 vs. 33 AC (1d20+21; rolled 2).
      Misses.
  Ragnarok's turn:
    HP: 84/112; Temp HP: 0; Surges: 15; Surge Value: 37
    AC: 33; Action Points: 0
    Conditions: +1 defense bonus (until end of this turn).
    Crushing Surge (standard action, at_will):
      Attacks Soldier with 27 vs. 30 AC (1d20+16; rolled 11).
      Misses: 5 damage (static).
      Soldier has 130 hp remaining (135 hp - 5 damage).
      Soldier gains Marked (until end of Ragnarok's next turn).
    Shift (move action, at_will):
      Ragnarok gains +1 defense bonus (until end of next turn).
    End of turn: +1 defense bonus expires.
  
Round 3:
  Soldier's turn:
    HP: 130/140; Temp HP: 0; Surges: 2; Surge Value: 35
    AC: 30; Action Points: 0
    Conditions: Marked (until end of Ragnarok's next turn).
    Soldier Basic Attack (standard action, at_will):
      Attacks Ragnarok with 38 vs. 33 AC (1d20+21; rolled 17).
      Hits: 18 damage (2d8+6; rolled 7, 5).
      Ragnarok has 66 hp remaining (84 hp - 18 damage).
      Ragnarok reacts with Strikebacks Power (immediate reaction, encounter):
        Attacks Soldier with 21 vs. 30 AC (1d20+16; rolled 5).
        Misses: 5 damage (static).
        Soldier has 125 hp remaining (130 hp - 5 damage).
        Soldier gains Marked (until end of Ragnarok's next turn).
        Strikebacks Power has been expended.
  Ragnarok's turn:
    HP: 66/112; Temp HP: 0; Surges: 15; Surge Value: 37
    AC: 33; Action Points: 0
    Conditions: +1 defense bonus (until end of this turn).
    Brash Strike (standard action, at_will):
      Attacks Soldier with 31 vs. 30 AC (1d20+18; rolled 13).
      Hits: 26 damage (1d10[brutal 2]+18; rolled 8).
      Marked Scourge has been expended.
      Soldier has 99 hp remaining (125 hp - 26 damage).
      Soldier gains Combat Advantage (until start of Ragnarok's next turn).
      Soldier gains Marked (until end of Ragnarok's next turn).
    Shift (move action, at_will):
      Ragnarok gains +1 defense bonus (until end of next turn).
    End of turn: +1 defense bonus expires.
  
Round 4:
  Soldier's turn:
    HP: 99/140; Temp HP: 0; Surges: 2; Surge Value: 35
    AC: 30; Action Points: 0
    Conditions:
      Combat Advantage (until start of Ragnarok's next turn).
      Marked (until end of Ragnarok's next turn).
    Soldier Basic Attack (standard action, at_will):
      Attacks Ragnarok with 26 vs. 33 AC (1d20+23; rolled 3).
      Misses.
  Ragnarok's turn:
    HP: 66/112; Temp HP: 0; Surges: 15; Surge Value: 37
    AC: 33; Action Points: 0
    Start of turn:
      Opponent's Combat Advantage expires.
      Marked Scourge recharges.
    Conditions: +1 defense bonus (until end of this turn).
    Brash Strike (standard action, at_will):
      Attacks Soldier with 27 vs. 30 AC (1d20+18; rolled 9).
      Misses: 5 damage (static).
      Soldier has 94 hp remaining (99 hp - 5 damage).
      Soldier gains Combat Advantage (until start of Ragnarok's next turn).
      Soldier gains Marked (until end of Ragnarok's next turn).
    Shift (move action, at_will):
      Ragnarok gains +1 defense bonus (until end of next turn).
    End of turn: +1 defense bonus expires.
  
Round 5:
  Soldier's turn:
    HP: 94/140; Temp HP: 0; Surges: 2; Surge Value: 35
    AC: 30; Action Points: 0
    Conditions:
      Combat Advantage (until start of Ragnarok's next turn).
      Marked (until end of Ragnarok's next turn).
    Soldier Basic Attack (standard action, at_will):
      Attacks Ragnarok with 36 vs. 33 AC (1d20+23; rolled 13).
      Hits: 21 damage (2d8+6; rolled 7, 8).
      Ragnarok has 45 hp remaining (66 hp - 21 damage).
      Ragnarok has been bloodied.
  Ragnarok's turn:
    HP: 45/112 (bloodied); Temp HP: 0; Surges: 15; Surge Value: 37
    AC: 33; Action Points: 0
    Start of turn: Opponent's Combat Advantage expires.
    Conditions: +1 defense bonus (until end of this turn).
    Crushing Blow (standard action, encounter):
      Attacks Soldier with 19 vs. 30 AC (1d20+16; rolled 3).
      Misses: 5 damage (static).
      Soldier has 89 hp remaining (94 hp - 5 damage).
      Soldier gains Marked (until end of Ragnarok's next turn).
      Crushing Blow has been expended.
    Shift (move action, at_will):
      Ragnarok gains +1 defense bonus (until end of next turn).
    Second Wind (minor action, encounter):
      Ragnarok spends a healing surge (14 remaining).
      Ragnarok heals 37 hp (45 hp -> 82 hp; 0 hp wasted).
      Ragnarok gains +2 defense bonus (until start of next turn).
      Second Wind has been expended.
    End of turn: +1 defense bonus expires.
  
Round 6:
  Soldier's turn:
    HP: 89/140; Temp HP: 0; Surges: 2; Surge Value: 35
    AC: 30; Action Points: 0
    Conditions: Marked (until end of Ragnarok's next turn).
    Soldier Basic Attack (standard action, at_will):
      Attacks Ragnarok with 30 vs. 35 AC (1d20+21; rolled 9).
      Misses.
  Ragnarok's turn:
    HP: 82/112; Temp HP: 0; Surges: 14; Surge Value: 37
    AC: 35; Action Points: 0
    Start of turn: +2 defense bonus expires.
    Conditions: +1 defense bonus (until end of this turn).
    Distracting Spate (standard action, encounter):
      Attacks Soldier with 36 vs. 30 AC (1d20+16; rolled 20).
      Crits: 48 damage (2d10[brutal 2, max]+13 + 3d12; rolled max + 8, 2, 5).
      Marked Scourge has been expended.
      Soldier has 41 hp remaining (89 hp - 48 damage).
      Soldier has been bloodied.
      Ragnarok uses Jackal Strike (free action, daily):
        Attacks Soldier with 34 vs. 30 AC (1d20+16; rolled 18).
        Hits: 31 damage (3d10[brutal 2]+11; rolled 7, 9, 4).
        Soldier has 10 hp remaining (41 hp - 31 damage).
        Soldier gains Marked (until end of Ragnarok's next turn).
        Jackal Strike has been expended.
      Ragnarok gains Combat Advantage (until end of next turn).
      Soldier gains Marked (until end of Ragnarok's next turn).
      Distracting Spate has been expended.
    Shift (move action, at_will):
      Ragnarok gains +1 defense bonus (until end of next turn).
    End of turn: +1 defense bonus expires.
  
Round 7:
  Soldier's turn:
    HP: 10/140 (bloodied); Temp HP: 0; Surges: 2; Surge Value: 35
    AC: 30; Action Points: 0
    Conditions: Marked (until end of Ragnarok's next turn).
    Soldier Basic Attack (standard action, at_will):
      Attacks Ragnarok with 37 vs. 33 AC (1d20+21; rolled 16).
      Hits: 14 damage (2d8+6; rolled 3, 5).
      Ragnarok has 68 hp remaining (82 hp - 14 damage).
  Ragnarok's turn:
    HP: 68/112; Temp HP: 0; Surges: 14; Surge Value: 37
    AC: 33; Action Points: 0
    Start of turn: Marked Scourge recharges.
    Conditions:
      Combat Advantage (until end of this turn).
      +1 defense bonus (until end of this turn).
    Shift (move action, at_will):
      Ragnarok gains +1 defense bonus (until end of next turn).
    Griffons Wrath (standard action, encounter):
      Attacks Soldier with 35 vs. 30 AC (1d20+18; rolled 17).
      Hits: 23 damage (2d10[brutal 2]+13; rolled 4, 6).
      Marked Scourge has been expended.
      Soldier has -13 hp remaining (10 hp - 23 damage).
      Enduring Warrior: Ragnarok heals 5 hp (68 hp -> 73 hp; 0 hp wasted).
      Soldier gains -2 AC penalty (until end of Ragnarok's next turn).
      Soldier gains Marked (until end of Ragnarok's next turn).
      Griffons Wrath has been expended.
    End of turn:
      Combat Advantage expires.
      +1 defense bonus expires.
  Soldier has died!
  
Heroes win!
Ragnarok takes a short rest.
  Ragnarok has 73/112 hp; wants at least 94 hp.
    Ragnarok spends a healing surge (13 remaining).
    Ragnarok heals 37 hp (73 hp -> 110 hp; 0 hp wasted).
  Powers recharge:
    Distracting Spate recharges.
    Crushing Blow recharges.
    Unbreakable recharges.
    Griffons Wrath recharges.
    Second Wind recharges.
    Strikebacks Power recharges.
  Conditions expire:
    +1 defense bonus expires.
  Milestone:
    Ragnarok gains an action point.
    Meliorating Gith Plate Armor +3: enhancement increases to +4.
```
[/sblock]
[sblock=FIGHT #3: Level 12 Ragnarok VS. Level 15 Soldier]

```
Roll initiative!
  Ragnarok rolls 27 initiative (1d20+7; rolled 20).
  Soldier rolls 24 initiative (1d20+14; rolled 10).
  Initiative order: 
    Ragnarok
    Soldier

Round 1:
  Ragnarok's turn:
    HP: 110/112; Temp HP: 0; Surges: 13; Surge Value: 37
    AC: 33; Action Points: 1
    Start of turn: Marked Scourge recharges.
    Distracting Spate (standard action, encounter):
      Attacks Soldier with 24 vs. 31 AC (1d20+16; rolled 8).
      Misses: 5 damage (static).
      Soldier has 143 hp remaining (148 hp - 5 damage).
      Soldier gains Marked (until end of Ragnarok's next turn).
      Distracting Spate has been expended.
    Shift (move action, at_will):
      Ragnarok gains +1 defense bonus (until end of next turn).
    Spend Action Point (free action, encounter):
      Ragnarok spends an action point (0 remaining).
      Ferocious Reaction: Ragnarok gains +4 defense bonus (until start of next turn).
      Ragnarok gains a standard action.
      Spend Action Point has been expended.
    Crushing Surge (standard action, at_will):
      Attacks Soldier with 20 vs. 31 AC (1d20+16; rolled 4).
      Misses: 5 damage (static).
      Soldier has 138 hp remaining (143 hp - 5 damage).
      Soldier gains Marked (until end of Ragnarok's next turn).
  Soldier's turn:
    HP: 138/148; Temp HP: 0; Surges: 2; Surge Value: 37
    AC: 31; Action Points: 0
    Conditions: Marked (until end of Ragnarok's next turn).
    Soldier Encounter Attack (standard action, encounter):
      Attacks Ragnarok with 28 vs. 38 AC (1d20+22; rolled 6).
      Misses.
      Soldier Encounter Attack has been expended.
  
Round 2:
  Ragnarok's turn:
    HP: 110/112; Temp HP: 0; Surges: 13; Surge Value: 37
    AC: 38; Action Points: 0
    Start of turn: +4 defense bonus expires.
    Conditions: +1 defense bonus (until end of this turn).
    Brash Strike (standard action, at_will):
      Attacks Soldier with 24 vs. 31 AC (1d20+18; rolled 6).
      Misses: 5 damage (static).
      Soldier has 133 hp remaining (138 hp - 5 damage).
      Soldier gains Combat Advantage (until start of Ragnarok's next turn).
      Soldier gains Marked (until end of Ragnarok's next turn).
    Shift (move action, at_will):
      Ragnarok gains +1 defense bonus (until end of next turn).
    End of turn: +1 defense bonus expires.
  Soldier's turn:
    HP: 133/148; Temp HP: 0; Surges: 2; Surge Value: 37
    AC: 31; Action Points: 0
    Conditions:
      Combat Advantage (until start of Ragnarok's next turn).
      Marked (until end of Ragnarok's next turn).
    Soldier Basic Attack (standard action, at_will):
      Attacks Ragnarok with 38 vs. 34 AC (1d20+24; rolled 14).
      Hits: 15 damage (2d8+6; rolled 3, 6).
      Ragnarok reacts with Unbreakable (immediate reaction, encounter):
        Damage is reduced to 5 hp (15 hp - 10 hp).
        Unbreakable has been expended.
      Ragnarok has 105 hp remaining (110 hp - 5 damage).
  
Round 3:
  Ragnarok's turn:
    HP: 105/112; Temp HP: 0; Surges: 13; Surge Value: 37
    AC: 34; Action Points: 0
    Start of turn: Opponent's Combat Advantage expires.
    Conditions: +1 defense bonus (until end of this turn).
    Crushing Surge (standard action, at_will):
      Attacks Soldier with 21 vs. 31 AC (1d20+16; rolled 5).
      Misses: 5 damage (static).
      Soldier has 128 hp remaining (133 hp - 5 damage).
      Soldier gains Marked (until end of Ragnarok's next turn).
    Shift (move action, at_will):
      Ragnarok gains +1 defense bonus (until end of next turn).
    End of turn: +1 defense bonus expires.
  Soldier's turn:
    HP: 128/148; Temp HP: 0; Surges: 2; Surge Value: 37
    AC: 31; Action Points: 0
    Conditions: Marked (until end of Ragnarok's next turn).
    Soldier Basic Attack (standard action, at_will):
      Attacks Ragnarok with 36 vs. 34 AC (1d20+22; rolled 14).
      Hits: 14 damage (2d8+6; rolled 5, 3).
      Ragnarok has 91 hp remaining (105 hp - 14 damage).
      Ragnarok reacts with Strikebacks Power (immediate reaction, encounter):
        Attacks Soldier with 23 vs. 31 AC (1d20+16; rolled 7).
        Misses: 5 damage (static).
        Soldier has 123 hp remaining (128 hp - 5 damage).
        Soldier gains Marked (until end of Ragnarok's next turn).
        Strikebacks Power has been expended.
  
Round 4:
  Ragnarok's turn:
    HP: 91/112; Temp HP: 0; Surges: 13; Surge Value: 37
    AC: 34; Action Points: 0
    Conditions: +1 defense bonus (until end of this turn).
    Shift (move action, at_will):
      Ragnarok gains +1 defense bonus (until end of next turn).
    Crushing Surge (standard action, at_will):
      Attacks Soldier with 28 vs. 31 AC (1d20+16; rolled 12).
      Misses: 5 damage (static).
      Soldier has 118 hp remaining (123 hp - 5 damage).
      Soldier gains Marked (until end of Ragnarok's next turn).
    End of turn: +1 defense bonus expires.
  Soldier's turn:
    HP: 118/148; Temp HP: 0; Surges: 2; Surge Value: 37
    AC: 31; Action Points: 0
    Conditions: Marked (until end of Ragnarok's next turn).
    Soldier Basic Attack (standard action, at_will):
      Attacks Ragnarok with 33 vs. 34 AC (1d20+22; rolled 11).
      Misses.
  
Round 5:
  Ragnarok's turn:
    HP: 91/112; Temp HP: 0; Surges: 13; Surge Value: 37
    AC: 34; Action Points: 0
    Conditions: +1 defense bonus (until end of this turn).
    Brash Strike (standard action, at_will):
      Attacks Soldier with 19 vs. 31 AC (1d20+18; rolled 1).
      Misses: 5 damage (static).
      Soldier has 113 hp remaining (118 hp - 5 damage).
      Soldier gains Combat Advantage (until start of Ragnarok's next turn).
      Soldier gains Marked (until end of Ragnarok's next turn).
    Shift (move action, at_will):
      Ragnarok gains +1 defense bonus (until end of next turn).
    End of turn: +1 defense bonus expires.
  Soldier's turn:
    HP: 113/148; Temp HP: 0; Surges: 2; Surge Value: 37
    AC: 31; Action Points: 0
    Conditions:
      Combat Advantage (until start of Ragnarok's next turn).
      Marked (until end of Ragnarok's next turn).
    Soldier Basic Attack (standard action, at_will):
      Attacks Ragnarok with 40 vs. 34 AC (1d20+24; rolled 16).
      Hits: 10 damage (2d8+6; rolled 3, 1).
      Ragnarok has 81 hp remaining (91 hp - 10 damage).
  
Round 6:
  Ragnarok's turn:
    HP: 81/112; Temp HP: 0; Surges: 13; Surge Value: 37
    AC: 34; Action Points: 0
    Start of turn: Opponent's Combat Advantage expires.
    Conditions: +1 defense bonus (until end of this turn).
    Griffons Wrath (standard action, encounter):
      Attacks Soldier with 18 vs. 31 AC (1d20+16; rolled 2).
      Misses: 5 damage (static).
      Soldier has 108 hp remaining (113 hp - 5 damage).
      Soldier gains Marked (until end of Ragnarok's next turn).
      Griffons Wrath has been expended.
    Shift (move action, at_will):
      Ragnarok gains +1 defense bonus (until end of next turn).
    End of turn: +1 defense bonus expires.
  Soldier's turn:
    HP: 108/148; Temp HP: 0; Surges: 2; Surge Value: 37
    AC: 31; Action Points: 0
    Conditions: Marked (until end of Ragnarok's next turn).
    Soldier Basic Attack (standard action, at_will):
      Attacks Ragnarok with 42 vs. 34 AC (1d20+22; rolled 20).
      Crits: 22 damage (2d8[max]+6; rolled max).
      Ragnarok has 59 hp remaining (81 hp - 22 damage).
  
Round 7:
  Ragnarok's turn:
    HP: 59/112; Temp HP: 0; Surges: 13; Surge Value: 37
    AC: 34; Action Points: 0
    Conditions: +1 defense bonus (until end of this turn).
    Shift (move action, at_will):
      Ragnarok gains +1 defense bonus (until end of next turn).
    Crushing Surge (standard action, at_will):
      Attacks Soldier with 26 vs. 31 AC (1d20+16; rolled 10).
      Misses: 5 damage (static).
      Soldier has 103 hp remaining (108 hp - 5 damage).
      Soldier gains Marked (until end of Ragnarok's next turn).
    End of turn: +1 defense bonus expires.
  Soldier's turn:
    HP: 103/148; Temp HP: 0; Surges: 2; Surge Value: 37
    AC: 31; Action Points: 0
    Conditions: Marked (until end of Ragnarok's next turn).
    Soldier Basic Attack (standard action, at_will):
      Attacks Ragnarok with 23 vs. 34 AC (1d20+22; rolled 1).
      Misses.
  
Round 8:
  Ragnarok's turn:
    HP: 59/112; Temp HP: 0; Surges: 13; Surge Value: 37
    AC: 34; Action Points: 0
    Conditions: +1 defense bonus (until end of this turn).
    Brash Strike (standard action, at_will):
      Attacks Soldier with 29 vs. 31 AC (1d20+18; rolled 11).
      Misses: 5 damage (static).
      Soldier has 98 hp remaining (103 hp - 5 damage).
      Soldier gains Combat Advantage (until start of Ragnarok's next turn).
      Soldier gains Marked (until end of Ragnarok's next turn).
    Shift (move action, at_will):
      Ragnarok gains +1 defense bonus (until end of next turn).
    End of turn: +1 defense bonus expires.
  Soldier's turn:
    HP: 98/148; Temp HP: 0; Surges: 2; Surge Value: 37
    AC: 31; Action Points: 0
    Conditions:
      Combat Advantage (until start of Ragnarok's next turn).
      Marked (until end of Ragnarok's next turn).
    Soldier Basic Attack (standard action, at_will):
      Attacks Ragnarok with 29 vs. 34 AC (1d20+24; rolled 5).
      Misses.
  
Round 9:
  Ragnarok's turn:
    HP: 59/112; Temp HP: 0; Surges: 13; Surge Value: 37
    AC: 34; Action Points: 0
    Start of turn: Opponent's Combat Advantage expires.
    Conditions: +1 defense bonus (until end of this turn).
    Crushing Blow (standard action, encounter):
      Attacks Soldier with 33 vs. 31 AC (1d20+16; rolled 17).
      Hits: 27 damage (2d10[brutal 2]+18; rolled 4, 5).
      Marked Scourge has been expended.
      Soldier has 71 hp remaining (98 hp - 27 damage).
      Soldier has been bloodied.
      Soldier gains Marked (until end of Ragnarok's next turn).
      Crushing Blow has been expended.
    Shift (move action, at_will):
      Ragnarok gains +1 defense bonus (until end of next turn).
    End of turn: +1 defense bonus expires.
  Soldier's turn:
    HP: 71/148 (bloodied); Temp HP: 0; Surges: 2; Surge Value: 37
    AC: 31; Action Points: 0
    Conditions: Marked (until end of Ragnarok's next turn).
    Soldier Basic Attack (standard action, at_will):
      Attacks Ragnarok with 42 vs. 34 AC (1d20+22; rolled 20).
      Crits: 22 damage (2d8[max]+6; rolled max).
      Ragnarok has 37 hp remaining (59 hp - 22 damage).
      Ragnarok has been bloodied.
  
Round 10:
  Ragnarok's turn:
    HP: 37/112 (bloodied); Temp HP: 0; Surges: 13; Surge Value: 37
    AC: 34; Action Points: 0
    Start of turn: Marked Scourge recharges.
    Conditions: +1 defense bonus (until end of this turn).
    Crushing Surge (standard action, at_will):
      Attacks Soldier with 35 vs. 31 AC (1d20+16; rolled 19).
      Hits: 22 damage (1d10[brutal 2]+13; rolled 9).
      Marked Scourge has been expended.
      Soldier has 49 hp remaining (71 hp - 22 damage).
      Ragnarok gains 7 temp hp (had 0; applied 7).
      Soldier gains Marked (until end of Ragnarok's next turn).
    Second Wind (minor action, encounter):
      Ragnarok spends a healing surge (12 remaining).
      Ragnarok heals 37 hp (37 hp -> 74 hp; 0 hp wasted).
      Ragnarok gains +2 defense bonus (until start of next turn).
      Second Wind has been expended.
    Shift (move action, at_will):
      Ragnarok gains +1 defense bonus (until end of next turn).
    End of turn: +1 defense bonus expires.
  Soldier's turn:
    HP: 49/148 (bloodied); Temp HP: 0; Surges: 2; Surge Value: 37
    AC: 31; Action Points: 0
    Conditions: Marked (until end of Ragnarok's next turn).
    Soldier Basic Attack (standard action, at_will):
      Attacks Ragnarok with 42 vs. 36 AC (1d20+22; rolled 20).
      Crits: 22 damage (2d8[max]+6; rolled max).
      Ragnarok deflects 7 damage; 15 gets through (7 temp hp - 22 damage).
      Ragnarok has 59 hp remaining (74 hp - 15 damage).
  
Round 11:
  Ragnarok's turn:
    HP: 59/112; Temp HP: 0; Surges: 12; Surge Value: 37
    AC: 36; Action Points: 0
    Start of turn:
      Marked Scourge recharges.
      +2 defense bonus expires.
    Conditions: +1 defense bonus (until end of this turn).
    Crushing Surge (standard action, at_will):
      Attacks Soldier with 25 vs. 31 AC (1d20+16; rolled 9).
      Misses: 5 damage (static).
      Soldier has 44 hp remaining (49 hp - 5 damage).
      Soldier gains Marked (until end of Ragnarok's next turn).
    Shift (move action, at_will):
      Ragnarok gains +1 defense bonus (until end of next turn).
    End of turn: +1 defense bonus expires.
  Soldier's turn:
    HP: 44/148 (bloodied); Temp HP: 0; Surges: 2; Surge Value: 37
    AC: 31; Action Points: 0
    Conditions: Marked (until end of Ragnarok's next turn).
    Soldier Basic Attack (standard action, at_will):
      Attacks Ragnarok with 28 vs. 34 AC (1d20+22; rolled 6).
      Misses.
  
Round 12:
  Ragnarok's turn:
    HP: 59/112; Temp HP: 0; Surges: 12; Surge Value: 37
    AC: 34; Action Points: 0
    Conditions: +1 defense bonus (until end of this turn).
    Brash Strike (standard action, at_will):
      Attacks Soldier with 26 vs. 31 AC (1d20+18; rolled 8).
      Misses: 5 damage (static).
      Soldier has 39 hp remaining (44 hp - 5 damage).
      Soldier gains Combat Advantage (until start of Ragnarok's next turn).
      Soldier gains Marked (until end of Ragnarok's next turn).
    Shift (move action, at_will):
      Ragnarok gains +1 defense bonus (until end of next turn).
    End of turn: +1 defense bonus expires.
  Soldier's turn:
    HP: 39/148 (bloodied); Temp HP: 0; Surges: 2; Surge Value: 37
    AC: 31; Action Points: 0
    Conditions:
      Combat Advantage (until start of Ragnarok's next turn).
      Marked (until end of Ragnarok's next turn).
    Soldier Basic Attack (standard action, at_will):
      Attacks Ragnarok with 27 vs. 34 AC (1d20+24; rolled 3).
      Misses.
  
Round 13:
  Ragnarok's turn:
    HP: 59/112; Temp HP: 0; Surges: 12; Surge Value: 37
    AC: 34; Action Points: 0
    Start of turn: Opponent's Combat Advantage expires.
    Conditions: +1 defense bonus (until end of this turn).
    Brash Strike (standard action, at_will):
      Attacks Soldier with 22 vs. 31 AC (1d20+18; rolled 4).
      Misses: 5 damage (static).
      Soldier has 34 hp remaining (39 hp - 5 damage).
      Soldier gains Combat Advantage (until start of Ragnarok's next turn).
      Soldier gains Marked (until end of Ragnarok's next turn).
    Shift (move action, at_will):
      Ragnarok gains +1 defense bonus (until end of next turn).
    End of turn: +1 defense bonus expires.
  Soldier's turn:
    HP: 34/148 (bloodied); Temp HP: 0; Surges: 2; Surge Value: 37
    AC: 31; Action Points: 0
    Conditions:
      Combat Advantage (until start of Ragnarok's next turn).
      Marked (until end of Ragnarok's next turn).
    Soldier Basic Attack (standard action, at_will):
      Attacks Ragnarok with 35 vs. 34 AC (1d20+24; rolled 11).
      Hits: 20 damage (2d8+6; rolled 8, 6).
      Ragnarok has 39 hp remaining (59 hp - 20 damage).
      Ragnarok has been bloodied.
  
Round 14:
  Ragnarok's turn:
    HP: 39/112 (bloodied); Temp HP: 0; Surges: 12; Surge Value: 37
    AC: 34; Action Points: 0
    Start of turn: Opponent's Combat Advantage expires.
    Conditions: +1 defense bonus (until end of this turn).
    Shift (move action, at_will):
      Ragnarok gains +1 defense bonus (until end of next turn).
    Boundless Endurance (minor action, daily):
      Ragnarok gains regen 7 hp when bloodied (stance).
      Boundless Endurance has been expended.
    Brash Strike (standard action, at_will):
      Attacks Soldier with 34 vs. 31 AC (1d20+18; rolled 16).
      Hits: 23 damage (1d10[brutal 2]+18; rolled 5).
      Marked Scourge has been expended.
      Soldier has 11 hp remaining (34 hp - 23 damage).
      Soldier gains Combat Advantage (until start of Ragnarok's next turn).
      Soldier gains Marked (until end of Ragnarok's next turn).
    End of turn: +1 defense bonus expires.
  Soldier's turn:
    HP: 11/148 (bloodied); Temp HP: 0; Surges: 2; Surge Value: 37
    AC: 31; Action Points: 0
    Conditions:
      Combat Advantage (until start of Ragnarok's next turn).
      Marked (until end of Ragnarok's next turn).
    Soldier Basic Attack (standard action, at_will):
      Attacks Ragnarok with 42 vs. 34 AC (1d20+24; rolled 18).
      Hits: 22 damage (2d8+6; rolled 8, 8).
      Ragnarok has 17 hp remaining (39 hp - 22 damage).
  
Round 15:
  Ragnarok's turn:
    HP: 17/112 (bloodied); Temp HP: 0; Surges: 12; Surge Value: 37
    AC: 34; Action Points: 0
    Start of turn:
      Opponent's Combat Advantage expires.
      Marked Scourge recharges.
      Ragnarok heals 7 hp (17 hp -> 24 hp; 0 hp wasted).
    Conditions:
      +1 defense bonus (until end of this turn).
      regen 7 hp when bloodied (stance).
    Crushing Surge (standard action, at_will):
      Attacks Soldier with 24 vs. 31 AC (1d20+16; rolled 8).
      Misses: 5 damage (static).
      Soldier has 6 hp remaining (11 hp - 5 damage).
      Soldier gains Marked (until end of Ragnarok's next turn).
    Defensive Resurgence (minor action, daily):
      Ragnarok spends a healing surge (11 remaining).
      Ragnarok heals 37 hp (24 hp -> 61 hp; 0 hp wasted).
      Ragnarok gains +1 defense bonus (until start of next turn).
      Defensive Resurgence has been expended.
    Shift (move action, at_will):
      Ragnarok gains +1 defense bonus (until end of next turn).
    End of turn: +1 defense bonus expires.
  Soldier's turn:
    HP: 6/148 (bloodied); Temp HP: 0; Surges: 2; Surge Value: 37
    AC: 31; Action Points: 0
    Conditions: Marked (until end of Ragnarok's next turn).
    Soldier Basic Attack (standard action, at_will):
      Attacks Ragnarok with 29 vs. 35 AC (1d20+22; rolled 7).
      Misses.
  
Round 16:
  Ragnarok's turn:
    HP: 61/112; Temp HP: 0; Surges: 11; Surge Value: 37
    AC: 35; Action Points: 0
    Start of turn: +1 defense bonus expires.
    Conditions:
      regen 7 hp when bloodied (stance).
      +1 defense bonus (until end of this turn).
    Shift (move action, at_will):
      Ragnarok gains +1 defense bonus (until end of next turn).
    Brash Strike (standard action, at_will):
      Attacks Soldier with 29 vs. 31 AC (1d20+18; rolled 11).
      Misses: 5 damage (static).
      Soldier has 1 hp remaining (6 hp - 5 damage).
      Soldier gains Combat Advantage (until start of Ragnarok's next turn).
      Soldier gains Marked (until end of Ragnarok's next turn).
    End of turn: +1 defense bonus expires.
  Soldier's turn:
    HP: 1/148 (bloodied); Temp HP: 0; Surges: 2; Surge Value: 37
    AC: 31; Action Points: 0
    Conditions:
      Combat Advantage (until start of Ragnarok's next turn).
      Marked (until end of Ragnarok's next turn).
    Soldier Basic Attack (standard action, at_will):
      Attacks Ragnarok with 34 vs. 34 AC (1d20+24; rolled 10).
      Hits: 16 damage (2d8+6; rolled 4, 6).
      Ragnarok has 45 hp remaining (61 hp - 16 damage).
      Ragnarok has been bloodied.
  
Round 17:
  Ragnarok's turn:
    HP: 45/112 (bloodied); Temp HP: 0; Surges: 11; Surge Value: 37
    AC: 34; Action Points: 0
    Start of turn:
      Opponent's Combat Advantage expires.
      Ragnarok heals 7 hp (45 hp -> 52 hp; 0 hp wasted).
    Conditions:
      regen 7 hp when bloodied (stance).
      +1 defense bonus (until end of this turn).
    Crushing Surge (standard action, at_will):
      Attacks Soldier with 32 vs. 31 AC (1d20+16; rolled 16).
      Hits: 21 damage (1d10[brutal 2]+13; rolled 8).
      Marked Scourge has been expended.
      Soldier has -20 hp remaining (1 hp - 21 damage).
      Enduring Warrior: Ragnarok heals 5 hp (52 hp -> 57 hp; 0 hp wasted).
      Ragnarok gains 7 temp hp (had 0; applied 7).
      Soldier gains Marked (until end of Ragnarok's next turn).
    End of turn: +1 defense bonus expires.
  Soldier has died!
  
Heroes win!
Ragnarok takes a short rest.
  Ragnarok has 57/112 hp; wants at least 94 hp.
    Ragnarok spends a healing surge (10 remaining).
    Ragnarok heals 37 hp (57 hp -> 94 hp; 0 hp wasted).
  Temporary hit points expire.
  Powers recharge:
    Distracting Spate recharges.
    Crushing Blow recharges.
    Unbreakable recharges.
    Griffons Wrath recharges.
    Spend Action Point recharges.
    Second Wind recharges.
    Strikebacks Power recharges.
  Conditions expire:
    Regen 7 hp when bloodied expires.
```
[/sblock]
[sblock=FIGHT #4: Level 12 Ragnarok VS. Level 13 Soldier]

```
Roll initiative!
  Ragnarok rolls 13 initiative (1d20+7; rolled 6).
  Soldier rolls 31 initiative (1d20+12; rolled 19).
  Initiative order: 
    Soldier
    Ragnarok

Round 1:
  Soldier's turn:
    HP: 131/131; Temp HP: 0; Surges: 2; Surge Value: 32
    AC: 29; Action Points: 0
    Soldier Encounter Attack (standard action, encounter):
      Attacks Ragnarok with 40 vs. 33 AC (1d20+20; rolled 20).
      Crits: 38 damage (4d8[max]+6; rolled max).
      Ragnarok reacts with Unbreakable (immediate reaction, encounter):
        Damage is reduced to 28 hp (38 hp - 10 hp).
        Unbreakable has been expended.
      Ragnarok has 66 hp remaining (94 hp - 28 damage).
      Soldier Encounter Attack has been expended.
  Ragnarok's turn:
    HP: 66/112; Temp HP: 0; Surges: 10; Surge Value: 37
    AC: 33; Action Points: 0
    Start of turn: Marked Scourge recharges.
    Crushing Surge (standard action, at_will):
      Attacks Soldier with 21 vs. 29 AC (1d20+16; rolled 5).
      Misses: 5 damage (static).
      Soldier has 126 hp remaining (131 hp - 5 damage).
      Soldier gains Marked (until end of Ragnarok's next turn).
    Shift (move action, at_will):
      Ragnarok gains +1 defense bonus (until end of next turn).
  
Round 2:
  Soldier's turn:
    HP: 126/131; Temp HP: 0; Surges: 2; Surge Value: 32
    AC: 29; Action Points: 0
    Conditions: Marked (until end of Ragnarok's next turn).
    Soldier Basic Attack (standard action, at_will):
      Attacks Ragnarok with 37 vs. 34 AC (1d20+20; rolled 17).
      Hits: 19 damage (2d8+6; rolled 5, 8).
      Ragnarok has 47 hp remaining (66 hp - 19 damage).
      Ragnarok has been bloodied.
      Ragnarok reacts with Strikebacks Power (immediate reaction, encounter):
        Attacks Soldier with 19 vs. 29 AC (1d20+16; rolled 3).
        Misses: 5 damage (static).
        Soldier has 121 hp remaining (126 hp - 5 damage).
        Soldier gains Marked (until end of Ragnarok's next turn).
        Strikebacks Power has been expended.
  Ragnarok's turn:
    HP: 47/112 (bloodied); Temp HP: 0; Surges: 10; Surge Value: 37
    AC: 34; Action Points: 0
    Conditions: +1 defense bonus (until end of this turn).
    Crushing Surge (standard action, at_will):
      Attacks Soldier with 24 vs. 29 AC (1d20+16; rolled 8).
      Misses: 5 damage (static).
      Soldier has 116 hp remaining (121 hp - 5 damage).
      Soldier gains Marked (until end of Ragnarok's next turn).
    Shift (move action, at_will):
      Ragnarok gains +1 defense bonus (until end of next turn).
    Second Wind (minor action, encounter):
      Ragnarok spends a healing surge (9 remaining).
      Ragnarok heals 37 hp (47 hp -> 84 hp; 0 hp wasted).
      Ragnarok gains +2 defense bonus (until start of next turn).
      Second Wind has been expended.
    End of turn: +1 defense bonus expires.
  
Round 3:
  Soldier's turn:
    HP: 116/131; Temp HP: 0; Surges: 2; Surge Value: 32
    AC: 29; Action Points: 0
    Conditions: Marked (until end of Ragnarok's next turn).
    Soldier Basic Attack (standard action, at_will):
      Attacks Ragnarok with 38 vs. 36 AC (1d20+20; rolled 18).
      Hits: 19 damage (2d8+6; rolled 8, 5).
      Ragnarok has 65 hp remaining (84 hp - 19 damage).
  Ragnarok's turn:
    HP: 65/112; Temp HP: 0; Surges: 9; Surge Value: 37
    AC: 36; Action Points: 0
    Start of turn: +2 defense bonus expires.
    Conditions: +1 defense bonus (until end of this turn).
    Crushing Blow (standard action, encounter):
      Attacks Soldier with 26 vs. 29 AC (1d20+16; rolled 10).
      Misses: 5 damage (static).
      Soldier has 111 hp remaining (116 hp - 5 damage).
      Soldier gains Marked (until end of Ragnarok's next turn).
      Crushing Blow has been expended.
    Shift (move action, at_will):
      Ragnarok gains +1 defense bonus (until end of next turn).
    End of turn: +1 defense bonus expires.
  
Round 4:
  Soldier's turn:
    HP: 111/131; Temp HP: 0; Surges: 2; Surge Value: 32
    AC: 29; Action Points: 0
    Conditions: Marked (until end of Ragnarok's next turn).
    Soldier Basic Attack (standard action, at_will):
      Attacks Ragnarok with 32 vs. 34 AC (1d20+20; rolled 12).
      Misses.
  Ragnarok's turn:
    HP: 65/112; Temp HP: 0; Surges: 9; Surge Value: 37
    AC: 34; Action Points: 0
    Conditions: +1 defense bonus (until end of this turn).
    Crushing Surge (standard action, at_will):
      Attacks Soldier with 17 vs. 29 AC (1d20+16; rolled 1).
      Misses: 5 damage (static).
      Soldier has 106 hp remaining (111 hp - 5 damage).
      Soldier gains Marked (until end of Ragnarok's next turn).
    Shift (move action, at_will):
      Ragnarok gains +1 defense bonus (until end of next turn).
    End of turn: +1 defense bonus expires.
  
Round 5:
  Soldier's turn:
    HP: 106/131; Temp HP: 0; Surges: 2; Surge Value: 32
    AC: 29; Action Points: 0
    Conditions: Marked (until end of Ragnarok's next turn).
    Soldier Basic Attack (standard action, at_will):
      Attacks Ragnarok with 27 vs. 34 AC (1d20+20; rolled 7).
      Misses.
  Ragnarok's turn:
    HP: 65/112; Temp HP: 0; Surges: 9; Surge Value: 37
    AC: 34; Action Points: 0
    Conditions: +1 defense bonus (until end of this turn).
    Brash Strike (standard action, at_will):
      Attacks Soldier with 31 vs. 29 AC (1d20+18; rolled 13).
      Hits: 21 damage (1d10[brutal 2]+18; rolled 1, 3).
      Marked Scourge has been expended.
      Soldier has 85 hp remaining (106 hp - 21 damage).
      Soldier gains Combat Advantage (until start of Ragnarok's next turn).
      Soldier gains Marked (until end of Ragnarok's next turn).
    Shift (move action, at_will):
      Ragnarok gains +1 defense bonus (until end of next turn).
    End of turn: +1 defense bonus expires.
  
Round 6:
  Soldier's turn:
    HP: 85/131; Temp HP: 0; Surges: 2; Surge Value: 32
    AC: 29; Action Points: 0
    Conditions:
      Combat Advantage (until start of Ragnarok's next turn).
      Marked (until end of Ragnarok's next turn).
    Soldier Basic Attack (standard action, at_will):
      Attacks Ragnarok with 38 vs. 34 AC (1d20+22; rolled 16).
      Hits: 15 damage (2d8+6; rolled 3, 6).
      Ragnarok has 50 hp remaining (65 hp - 15 damage).
      Ragnarok has been bloodied.
  Ragnarok's turn:
    HP: 50/112 (bloodied); Temp HP: 0; Surges: 9; Surge Value: 37
    AC: 34; Action Points: 0
    Start of turn:
      Opponent's Combat Advantage expires.
      Marked Scourge recharges.
    Conditions: +1 defense bonus (until end of this turn).
    Distracting Spate (standard action, encounter):
      Attacks Soldier with 25 vs. 29 AC (1d20+16; rolled 9).
      Misses: 5 damage (static).
      Soldier has 80 hp remaining (85 hp - 5 damage).
      Soldier gains Marked (until end of Ragnarok's next turn).
      Distracting Spate has been expended.
    Shift (move action, at_will):
      Ragnarok gains +1 defense bonus (until end of next turn).
    End of turn: +1 defense bonus expires.
  
Round 7:
  Soldier's turn:
    HP: 80/131; Temp HP: 0; Surges: 2; Surge Value: 32
    AC: 29; Action Points: 0
    Conditions: Marked (until end of Ragnarok's next turn).
    Soldier Basic Attack (standard action, at_will):
      Attacks Ragnarok with 39 vs. 34 AC (1d20+20; rolled 19).
      Hits: 10 damage (2d8+6; rolled 3, 1).
      Ragnarok has 40 hp remaining (50 hp - 10 damage).
  Ragnarok's turn:
    HP: 40/112 (bloodied); Temp HP: 0; Surges: 9; Surge Value: 37
    AC: 34; Action Points: 0
    Conditions: +1 defense bonus (until end of this turn).
    Shift (move action, at_will):
      Ragnarok gains +1 defense bonus (until end of next turn).
    Griffons Wrath (standard action, encounter):
      Attacks Soldier with 19 vs. 29 AC (1d20+16; rolled 3).
      Misses: 5 damage (static).
      Soldier has 75 hp remaining (80 hp - 5 damage).
      Soldier gains Marked (until end of Ragnarok's next turn).
      Griffons Wrath has been expended.
    End of turn: +1 defense bonus expires.
  
Round 8:
  Soldier's turn:
    HP: 75/131; Temp HP: 0; Surges: 2; Surge Value: 32
    AC: 29; Action Points: 0
    Conditions: Marked (until end of Ragnarok's next turn).
    Soldier Basic Attack (standard action, at_will):
      Attacks Ragnarok with 40 vs. 34 AC (1d20+20; rolled 20).
      Crits: 22 damage (2d8[max]+6; rolled max).
      Ragnarok has 18 hp remaining (40 hp - 22 damage).
  Ragnarok's turn:
    HP: 18/112 (bloodied); Temp HP: 0; Surges: 9; Surge Value: 37
    AC: 34; Action Points: 0
    Conditions: +1 defense bonus (until end of this turn).
    Brash Strike (standard action, at_will):
      Attacks Soldier with 30 vs. 29 AC (1d20+18; rolled 12).
      Hits: 21 damage (1d10[brutal 2]+18; rolled 2, 3).
      Marked Scourge has been expended.
      Soldier has 54 hp remaining (75 hp - 21 damage).
      Soldier has been bloodied.
      Soldier gains Combat Advantage (until start of Ragnarok's next turn).
      Soldier gains Marked (until end of Ragnarok's next turn).
    Shift (move action, at_will):
      Ragnarok gains +1 defense bonus (until end of next turn).
    End of turn: +1 defense bonus expires.
  
Round 9:
  Soldier's turn:
    HP: 54/131 (bloodied); Temp HP: 0; Surges: 2; Surge Value: 32
    AC: 29; Action Points: 0
    Conditions:
      Combat Advantage (until start of Ragnarok's next turn).
      Marked (until end of Ragnarok's next turn).
    Soldier Basic Attack (standard action, at_will):
      Attacks Ragnarok with 38 vs. 34 AC (1d20+22; rolled 16).
      Hits: 18 damage (2d8+6; rolled 7, 5).
      Ragnarok has 0 hp remaining (18 hp - 18 damage).
  Ragnarok's turn:
    HP: 0/112 (bloodied); Temp HP: 0; Surges: 9; Surge Value: 37
    AC: 34; Action Points: 0
    Start of turn:
      Opponent's Combat Advantage expires.
      Marked Scourge recharges.
    Conditions: +1 defense bonus (until end of this turn).
    Ragnarok is dying (0 death saves failed).
      Rolls death saving throw and gets a 17 (1d20; rolled 17).
      Passes.
    End of turn:
      +1 defense bonus expires.
      Opponent's Marked expires.
  
Round 10:
  Soldier's turn:
    HP: 54/131 (bloodied); Temp HP: 0; Surges: 2; Surge Value: 32
    AC: 29; Action Points: 0
    Soldier Basic Attack (standard action, at_will):
      Attacks Ragnarok with 36 vs. 33 AC (1d20+20; rolled 16).
      Hits: 14 damage (2d8+6; rolled 4, 4).
      Ragnarok has -14 hp remaining (0 hp - 14 damage).
  Ragnarok's turn:
    HP: -14/112 (bloodied); Temp HP: 0; Surges: 9; Surge Value: 37
    AC: 33; Action Points: 0
    Ragnarok is dying (0 death saves failed).
      Rolls death saving throw and gets a 16 (1d20; rolled 16).
      Passes.
  
Round 11:
  Soldier's turn:
    HP: 54/131 (bloodied); Temp HP: 0; Surges: 2; Surge Value: 32
    AC: 29; Action Points: 0
    Soldier Basic Attack (standard action, at_will):
      Attacks Ragnarok with 38 vs. 33 AC (1d20+20; rolled 18).
      Hits: 13 damage (2d8+6; rolled 3, 4).
      Ragnarok has -27 hp remaining (-14 hp - 13 damage).
  Ragnarok's turn:
    HP: -27/112 (bloodied); Temp HP: 0; Surges: 9; Surge Value: 37
    AC: 33; Action Points: 0
    Ragnarok is dying (0 death saves failed).
      Rolls death saving throw and gets a 17 (1d20; rolled 17).
      Passes.
  
Round 12:
  Soldier's turn:
    HP: 54/131 (bloodied); Temp HP: 0; Surges: 2; Surge Value: 32
    AC: 29; Action Points: 0
    Soldier Basic Attack (standard action, at_will):
      Attacks Ragnarok with 26 vs. 33 AC (1d20+20; rolled 6).
      Misses.
  Ragnarok's turn:
    HP: -27/112 (bloodied); Temp HP: 0; Surges: 9; Surge Value: 37
    AC: 33; Action Points: 0
    Ragnarok is dying (0 death saves failed).
      Rolls death saving throw and gets a 16 (1d20; rolled 16).
      Passes.
  
Round 13:
  Soldier's turn:
    HP: 54/131 (bloodied); Temp HP: 0; Surges: 2; Surge Value: 32
    AC: 29; Action Points: 0
    Soldier Basic Attack (standard action, at_will):
      Attacks Ragnarok with 34 vs. 33 AC (1d20+20; rolled 14).
      Hits: 18 damage (2d8+6; rolled 4, 8).
      Ragnarok has -45 hp remaining (-27 hp - 18 damage).
  Ragnarok's turn:
    HP: -45/112 (bloodied); Temp HP: 0; Surges: 9; Surge Value: 37
    AC: 33; Action Points: 0
    Ragnarok is dying (0 death saves failed).
      Rolls death saving throw and gets a 9 (1d20; rolled 9).
      Fails. 2 failures remaining before death.
  
Round 14:
  Soldier's turn:
    HP: 54/131 (bloodied); Temp HP: 0; Surges: 2; Surge Value: 32
    AC: 29; Action Points: 0
    Soldier Basic Attack (standard action, at_will):
      Attacks Ragnarok with 38 vs. 33 AC (1d20+20; rolled 18).
      Hits: 15 damage (2d8+6; rolled 3, 6).
      Ragnarok has -60 hp remaining (-45 hp - 15 damage).
  Ragnarok has died!
  
Villains win!
```
[/sblock]

[/sblock]
[sblock=Example of 4 fight(s) survived (0.0% chance)
[sblock=FIGHT #1: Level 12 Ragnarok VS. Level 16 Soldier]

```
Roll initiative!
  Ragnarok rolls 25 initiative (1d20+7; rolled 18).
  Soldier rolls 27 initiative (1d20+15; rolled 12).
  Initiative order: 
    Soldier
    Ragnarok

Round 1:
  Soldier's turn:
    HP: 157/157; Temp HP: 0; Surges: 2; Surge Value: 39
    AC: 32; Action Points: 0
    Soldier Encounter Attack (standard action, encounter):
      Attacks Ragnarok with 24 vs. 32 AC (1d20+23; rolled 1).
      Misses.
      Soldier Encounter Attack has been expended.
  Ragnarok's turn:
    HP: 112/112; Temp HP: 0; Surges: 16; Surge Value: 37
    AC: 32; Action Points: 1
    Knee Breaker (standard action, daily):
      Attacks Soldier with 19 vs. 32 AC (1d20+16; rolled 3).
      Misses: 13 damage (half of 2d10[brutal 2]+16; rolled 2, 6, 5).
      Soldier has 144 hp remaining (157 hp - 13 damage).
      Soldier gains Marked (until end of Ragnarok's next turn).
      Knee Breaker has been expended.
    Shift (move action, at_will):
      Ragnarok gains +1 defense bonus (until end of next turn).
    Rain Of Steel (minor action, daily):
      Ragnarok gains Rain of Steel (stance).
      Rain Of Steel has been expended.
    Spend Action Point (free action, encounter):
      Ragnarok spends an action point (0 remaining).
      Ferocious Reaction: Ragnarok gains +4 defense bonus (until start of next turn).
      Ragnarok gains a standard action.
      Spend Action Point has been expended.
    Griffons Wrath (standard action, encounter):
      Attacks Soldier with 28 vs. 32 AC (1d20+16; rolled 12).
      Misses: 5 damage (static).
      Soldier has 139 hp remaining (144 hp - 5 damage).
      Soldier gains Marked (until end of Ragnarok's next turn).
      Griffons Wrath has been expended.
  
Round 2:
  Soldier's turn:
    HP: 139/157; Temp HP: 0; Surges: 2; Surge Value: 39
    AC: 32; Action Points: 0
    Start of turn:
      Rain of Steel:
        Soldier takes: 13 damage (1d10[brutal 2]+7; rolled 2, 6).
        Marked Scourge has been expended.
        Soldier has 126 hp remaining (139 hp - 13 damage).
    Conditions: Marked (until end of Ragnarok's next turn).
    Soldier Basic Attack (standard action, at_will):
      Attacks Ragnarok with 25 vs. 37 AC (1d20+23; rolled 2).
      Misses.
  Ragnarok's turn:
    HP: 112/112; Temp HP: 0; Surges: 16; Surge Value: 37
    AC: 37; Action Points: 0
    Start of turn:
      Marked Scourge recharges.
      +4 defense bonus expires.
    Conditions:
      +1 defense bonus (until end of this turn).
      Rain of Steel (stance).
    Shift (move action, at_will):
      Ragnarok gains +1 defense bonus (until end of next turn).
    Crushing Surge (standard action, at_will):
      Attacks Soldier with 28 vs. 32 AC (1d20+16; rolled 12).
      Misses: 5 damage (static).
      Soldier has 121 hp remaining (126 hp - 5 damage).
      Soldier gains Marked (until end of Ragnarok's next turn).
    End of turn: +1 defense bonus expires.
  
Round 3:
  Soldier's turn:
    HP: 121/157; Temp HP: 0; Surges: 2; Surge Value: 39
    AC: 32; Action Points: 0
    Start of turn:
      Rain of Steel:
        Soldier takes: 16 damage (1d10[brutal 2]+7; rolled 9).
        Marked Scourge has been expended.
        Soldier has 105 hp remaining (121 hp - 16 damage).
    Conditions: Marked (until end of Ragnarok's next turn).
    Soldier Basic Attack (standard action, at_will):
      Attacks Ragnarok with 37 vs. 33 AC (1d20+23; rolled 14).
      Hits: 12 damage (2d8+7; rolled 1, 4).
      Ragnarok reacts with Unbreakable (immediate reaction, encounter):
        Damage is reduced to 2 hp (12 hp - 10 hp).
        Unbreakable has been expended.
      Ragnarok has 110 hp remaining (112 hp - 2 damage).
  Ragnarok's turn:
    HP: 110/112; Temp HP: 0; Surges: 16; Surge Value: 37
    AC: 33; Action Points: 0
    Start of turn: Marked Scourge recharges.
    Conditions:
      Rain of Steel (stance).
      +1 defense bonus (until end of this turn).
    Distracting Spate (standard action, encounter):
      Attacks Soldier with 25 vs. 32 AC (1d20+16; rolled 9).
      Misses: 5 damage (static).
      Soldier has 100 hp remaining (105 hp - 5 damage).
      Soldier gains Marked (until end of Ragnarok's next turn).
      Distracting Spate has been expended.
    Shift (move action, at_will):
      Ragnarok gains +1 defense bonus (until end of next turn).
    End of turn: +1 defense bonus expires.
  
Round 4:
  Soldier's turn:
    HP: 100/157; Temp HP: 0; Surges: 2; Surge Value: 39
    AC: 32; Action Points: 0
    Start of turn:
      Rain of Steel:
        Soldier takes: 16 damage (1d10[brutal 2]+7; rolled 9).
        Marked Scourge has been expended.
        Soldier has 84 hp remaining (100 hp - 16 damage).
    Conditions: Marked (until end of Ragnarok's next turn).
    Soldier Basic Attack (standard action, at_will):
      Attacks Ragnarok with 42 vs. 33 AC (1d20+23; rolled 19).
      Hits: 16 damage (2d8+7; rolled 4, 5).
      Ragnarok has 94 hp remaining (110 hp - 16 damage).
      Ragnarok reacts with Strikebacks Power (immediate reaction, encounter):
        Attacks Soldier with 26 vs. 32 AC (1d20+16; rolled 10).
        Misses: 5 damage (static).
        Soldier has 79 hp remaining (84 hp - 5 damage).
        Soldier gains Marked (until end of Ragnarok's next turn).
        Strikebacks Power has been expended.
  Ragnarok's turn:
    HP: 94/112; Temp HP: 0; Surges: 16; Surge Value: 37
    AC: 33; Action Points: 0
    Start of turn: Marked Scourge recharges.
    Conditions:
      Rain of Steel (stance).
      +1 defense bonus (until end of this turn).
    Crushing Blow (standard action, encounter):
      Attacks Soldier with 17 vs. 32 AC (1d20+16; rolled 1).
      Misses: 5 damage (static).
      Soldier has 74 hp remaining (79 hp - 5 damage).
      Soldier has been bloodied.
      Ragnarok uses Jackal Strike (free action, daily):
        Attacks Soldier with 26 vs. 32 AC (1d20+16; rolled 10).
        Misses:
          Not expended.
          5 damage (static).
        Soldier has 69 hp remaining (74 hp - 5 damage).
        Soldier gains Marked (until end of Ragnarok's next turn).
      Soldier gains Marked (until end of Ragnarok's next turn).
      Crushing Blow has been expended.
    Shift (move action, at_will):
      Ragnarok gains +1 defense bonus (until end of next turn).
    End of turn: +1 defense bonus expires.
  
Round 5:
  Soldier's turn:
    HP: 69/157 (bloodied); Temp HP: 0; Surges: 2; Surge Value: 39
    AC: 32; Action Points: 0
    Start of turn:
      Rain of Steel:
        Soldier takes: 14 damage (1d10[brutal 2]+7; rolled 7).
        Marked Scourge has been expended.
        Soldier has 55 hp remaining (69 hp - 14 damage).
    Conditions: Marked (until end of Ragnarok's next turn).
    Soldier Basic Attack (standard action, at_will):
      Attacks Ragnarok with 36 vs. 33 AC (1d20+23; rolled 13).
      Hits: 16 damage (2d8+7; rolled 3, 6).
      Ragnarok has 78 hp remaining (94 hp - 16 damage).
  Ragnarok's turn:
    HP: 78/112; Temp HP: 0; Surges: 16; Surge Value: 37
    AC: 33; Action Points: 0
    Start of turn: Marked Scourge recharges.
    Conditions:
      Rain of Steel (stance).
      +1 defense bonus (until end of this turn).
    Crushing Surge (standard action, at_will):
      Attacks Soldier with 29 vs. 32 AC (1d20+16; rolled 13).
      Misses: 5 damage (static).
      Soldier has 50 hp remaining (55 hp - 5 damage).
      Soldier gains Marked (until end of Ragnarok's next turn).
    Shift (move action, at_will):
      Ragnarok gains +1 defense bonus (until end of next turn).
    End of turn: +1 defense bonus expires.
  
Round 6:
  Soldier's turn:
    HP: 50/157 (bloodied); Temp HP: 0; Surges: 2; Surge Value: 39
    AC: 32; Action Points: 0
    Start of turn:
      Rain of Steel:
        Soldier takes: 10 damage (1d10[brutal 2]+7; rolled 1, 3).
        Marked Scourge has been expended.
        Soldier has 40 hp remaining (50 hp - 10 damage).
    Conditions: Marked (until end of Ragnarok's next turn).
    Soldier Basic Attack (standard action, at_will):
      Attacks Ragnarok with 27 vs. 33 AC (1d20+23; rolled 4).
      Misses.
  Ragnarok's turn:
    HP: 78/112; Temp HP: 0; Surges: 16; Surge Value: 37
    AC: 33; Action Points: 0
    Start of turn: Marked Scourge recharges.
    Conditions:
      Rain of Steel (stance).
      +1 defense bonus (until end of this turn).
    Brash Strike (standard action, at_will):
      Attacks Soldier with 38 vs. 32 AC (1d20+18; rolled 20).
      Crits: 43 damage (1d10[brutal 2, max]+18 + 3d12; rolled max + 11, 2, 2).
      Marked Scourge has been expended.
      Soldier has -3 hp remaining (40 hp - 43 damage).
      Enduring Warrior: Ragnarok heals 5 hp (78 hp -> 83 hp; 0 hp wasted).
      Soldier gains Combat Advantage (until start of Ragnarok's next turn).
      Soldier gains Marked (until end of Ragnarok's next turn).
    End of turn: +1 defense bonus expires.
  Soldier has died!
  
Heroes win!
Ragnarok takes a short rest.
  Ragnarok has 83/112 hp; wants at least 94 hp.
    Ragnarok spends a healing surge (15 remaining).
    Ragnarok heals 37 hp (83 hp -> 112 hp; 8 hp wasted).
  Powers recharge:
    Distracting Spate recharges.
    Crushing Blow recharges.
    Unbreakable recharges.
    Griffons Wrath recharges.
    Spend Action Point recharges.
    Strikebacks Power recharges.
  Conditions expire:
    Rain of steel expires.
```
[/sblock]
[sblock=FIGHT #2: Level 12 Ragnarok VS. Level 14 Soldier]

```
Roll initiative!
  Ragnarok rolls 23 initiative (1d20+7; rolled 16).
  Soldier rolls 21 initiative (1d20+14; rolled 7).
  Initiative order: 
    Ragnarok
    Soldier

Round 1:
  Ragnarok's turn:
    HP: 112/112; Temp HP: 0; Surges: 15; Surge Value: 37
    AC: 32; Action Points: 0
    Start of turn: Marked Scourge recharges.
    Crushing Blow (standard action, encounter):
      Attacks Soldier with 28 vs. 30 AC (1d20+16; rolled 12).
      Misses: 5 damage (static).
      Soldier has 135 hp remaining (140 hp - 5 damage).
      Soldier gains Marked (until end of Ragnarok's next turn).
      Crushing Blow has been expended.
    Shift (move action, at_will):
      Ragnarok gains +1 defense bonus (until end of next turn).
  Soldier's turn:
    HP: 135/140; Temp HP: 0; Surges: 2; Surge Value: 35
    AC: 30; Action Points: 0
    Conditions: Marked (until end of Ragnarok's next turn).
    Soldier Encounter Attack (standard action, encounter):
      Attacks Ragnarok with 35 vs. 33 AC (1d20+21; rolled 14).
      Hits: 29 damage (4d8+6; rolled 7, 1, 8, 7).
      Ragnarok reacts with Unbreakable (immediate reaction, encounter):
        Damage is reduced to 19 hp (29 hp - 10 hp).
        Unbreakable has been expended.
      Ragnarok has 93 hp remaining (112 hp - 19 damage).
      Soldier Encounter Attack has been expended.
  
Round 2:
  Ragnarok's turn:
    HP: 93/112; Temp HP: 0; Surges: 15; Surge Value: 37
    AC: 33; Action Points: 0
    Conditions: +1 defense bonus (until end of this turn).
    Distracting Spate (standard action, encounter):
      Attacks Soldier with 17 vs. 30 AC (1d20+16; rolled 1).
      Misses: 5 damage (static).
      Soldier has 130 hp remaining (135 hp - 5 damage).
      Soldier gains Marked (until end of Ragnarok's next turn).
      Distracting Spate has been expended.
    Shift (move action, at_will):
      Ragnarok gains +1 defense bonus (until end of next turn).
    End of turn: +1 defense bonus expires.
  Soldier's turn:
    HP: 130/140; Temp HP: 0; Surges: 2; Surge Value: 35
    AC: 30; Action Points: 0
    Conditions: Marked (until end of Ragnarok's next turn).
    Soldier Basic Attack (standard action, at_will):
      Attacks Ragnarok with 38 vs. 33 AC (1d20+21; rolled 17).
      Hits: 15 damage (2d8+6; rolled 2, 7).
      Ragnarok has 78 hp remaining (93 hp - 15 damage).
      Ragnarok reacts with Strikebacks Power (immediate reaction, encounter):
        Attacks Soldier with 32 vs. 30 AC (1d20+16; rolled 16).
        Hits: 18 damage (1d10[brutal 2]+13; rolled 5).
        Marked Scourge has been expended.
        Soldier has 112 hp remaining (130 hp - 18 damage).
        Soldier gains Marked (until end of Ragnarok's next turn).
        Strikebacks Power has been expended.
  
Round 3:
  Ragnarok's turn:
    HP: 78/112; Temp HP: 0; Surges: 15; Surge Value: 37
    AC: 33; Action Points: 0
    Start of turn: Marked Scourge recharges.
    Conditions: +1 defense bonus (until end of this turn).
    Crushing Surge (standard action, at_will):
      Attacks Soldier with 35 vs. 30 AC (1d20+16; rolled 19).
      Hits: 20 damage (1d10[brutal 2]+13; rolled 7).
      Marked Scourge has been expended.
      Soldier has 92 hp remaining (112 hp - 20 damage).
      Ragnarok gains 7 temp hp (had 0; applied 7).
      Soldier gains Marked (until end of Ragnarok's next turn).
    Shift (move action, at_will):
      Ragnarok gains +1 defense bonus (until end of next turn).
    End of turn: +1 defense bonus expires.
  Soldier's turn:
    HP: 92/140; Temp HP: 0; Surges: 2; Surge Value: 35
    AC: 30; Action Points: 0
    Conditions: Marked (until end of Ragnarok's next turn).
    Soldier Basic Attack (standard action, at_will):
      Attacks Ragnarok with 23 vs. 33 AC (1d20+21; rolled 2).
      Misses.
  
Round 4:
  Ragnarok's turn:
    HP: 78/112; Temp HP: 7; Surges: 15; Surge Value: 37
    AC: 33; Action Points: 0
    Start of turn: Marked Scourge recharges.
    Conditions: +1 defense bonus (until end of this turn).
    Shift (move action, at_will):
      Ragnarok gains +1 defense bonus (until end of next turn).
    Griffons Wrath (standard action, encounter):
      Attacks Soldier with 22 vs. 30 AC (1d20+16; rolled 6).
      Misses: 5 damage (static).
      Soldier has 87 hp remaining (92 hp - 5 damage).
      Soldier gains Marked (until end of Ragnarok's next turn).
      Griffons Wrath has been expended.
    End of turn: +1 defense bonus expires.
  Soldier's turn:
    HP: 87/140; Temp HP: 0; Surges: 2; Surge Value: 35
    AC: 30; Action Points: 0
    Conditions: Marked (until end of Ragnarok's next turn).
    Soldier Basic Attack (standard action, at_will):
      Attacks Ragnarok with 25 vs. 33 AC (1d20+21; rolled 4).
      Misses.
  
Round 5:
  Ragnarok's turn:
    HP: 78/112; Temp HP: 7; Surges: 15; Surge Value: 37
    AC: 33; Action Points: 0
    Conditions: +1 defense bonus (until end of this turn).
    Shift (move action, at_will):
      Ragnarok gains +1 defense bonus (until end of next turn).
    Brash Strike (standard action, at_will):
      Attacks Soldier with 28 vs. 30 AC (1d20+18; rolled 10).
      Misses: 5 damage (static).
      Soldier has 82 hp remaining (87 hp - 5 damage).
      Soldier gains Combat Advantage (until start of Ragnarok's next turn).
      Soldier gains Marked (until end of Ragnarok's next turn).
    End of turn: +1 defense bonus expires.
  Soldier's turn:
    HP: 82/140; Temp HP: 0; Surges: 2; Surge Value: 35
    AC: 30; Action Points: 0
    Conditions:
      Combat Advantage (until start of Ragnarok's next turn).
      Marked (until end of Ragnarok's next turn).
    Soldier Basic Attack (standard action, at_will):
      Attacks Ragnarok with 38 vs. 33 AC (1d20+23; rolled 15).
      Hits: 18 damage (2d8+6; rolled 4, 8).
      Ragnarok deflects 7 damage; 11 gets through (7 temp hp - 18 damage).
      Ragnarok has 67 hp remaining (78 hp - 11 damage).
  
Round 6:
  Ragnarok's turn:
    HP: 67/112; Temp HP: 0; Surges: 15; Surge Value: 37
    AC: 33; Action Points: 0
    Start of turn: Opponent's Combat Advantage expires.
    Conditions: +1 defense bonus (until end of this turn).
    Shift (move action, at_will):
      Ragnarok gains +1 defense bonus (until end of next turn).
    Brash Strike (standard action, at_will):
      Attacks Soldier with 23 vs. 30 AC (1d20+18; rolled 5).
      Misses: 5 damage (static).
      Soldier has 77 hp remaining (82 hp - 5 damage).
      Soldier gains Combat Advantage (until start of Ragnarok's next turn).
      Soldier gains Marked (until end of Ragnarok's next turn).
    End of turn: +1 defense bonus expires.
  Soldier's turn:
    HP: 77/140; Temp HP: 0; Surges: 2; Surge Value: 35
    AC: 30; Action Points: 0
    Conditions:
      Combat Advantage (until start of Ragnarok's next turn).
      Marked (until end of Ragnarok's next turn).
    Soldier Basic Attack (standard action, at_will):
      Attacks Ragnarok with 36 vs. 33 AC (1d20+23; rolled 13).
      Hits: 13 damage (2d8+6; rolled 5, 2).
      Ragnarok has 54 hp remaining (67 hp - 13 damage).
      Ragnarok has been bloodied.
  
Round 7:
  Ragnarok's turn:
    HP: 54/112 (bloodied); Temp HP: 0; Surges: 15; Surge Value: 37
    AC: 33; Action Points: 0
    Start of turn: Opponent's Combat Advantage expires.
    Conditions: +1 defense bonus (until end of this turn).
    Second Wind (minor action, encounter):
      Ragnarok spends a healing surge (14 remaining).
      Ragnarok heals 37 hp (54 hp -> 91 hp; 0 hp wasted).
      Ragnarok gains +2 defense bonus (until start of next turn).
      Second Wind has been expended.
    Brash Strike (standard action, at_will):
      Attacks Soldier with 38 vs. 30 AC (1d20+18; rolled 20).
      Crits: 61 damage (1d10[brutal 2, max]+18 + 3d12; rolled max + 10, 11, 12).
      Marked Scourge has been expended.
      Soldier has 16 hp remaining (77 hp - 61 damage).
      Soldier has been bloodied.
      Ragnarok uses Jackal Strike (free action, daily):
        Attacks Soldier with 30 vs. 30 AC (1d20+16; rolled 14).
        Hits: 28 damage (3d10[brutal 2]+11; rolled 4, 3, 10).
        Soldier has -12 hp remaining (16 hp - 28 damage).
        Enduring Warrior: Ragnarok heals 5 hp (91 hp -> 96 hp; 0 hp wasted).
        Soldier gains Marked (until end of Ragnarok's next turn).
        Jackal Strike has been expended.
      Enduring Warrior: Ragnarok heals 5 hp (96 hp -> 101 hp; 0 hp wasted).
      Soldier gains Combat Advantage (until start of Ragnarok's next turn).
      Soldier gains Marked (until end of Ragnarok's next turn).
    End of turn: +1 defense bonus expires.
  Soldier has died!
  
Heroes win!
Ragnarok takes a short rest.
  Ragnarok has 101/112 hp; wants at least 94 hp.
  Powers recharge:
    Distracting Spate recharges.
    Crushing Blow recharges.
    Unbreakable recharges.
    Griffons Wrath recharges.
    Second Wind recharges.
    Strikebacks Power recharges.
  Conditions expire:
    +2 defense bonus expires.
  Milestone:
    Ragnarok gains an action point.
    Meliorating Gith Plate Armor +3: enhancement increases to +4.
```
[/sblock]
[sblock=FIGHT #3: Level 12 Ragnarok VS. Level 15 Soldier]

```
Roll initiative!
  Ragnarok rolls 8 initiative (1d20+7; rolled 1).
  Soldier rolls 18 initiative (1d20+14; rolled 4).
  Initiative order: 
    Soldier
    Ragnarok

Round 1:
  Soldier's turn:
    HP: 148/148; Temp HP: 0; Surges: 2; Surge Value: 37
    AC: 31; Action Points: 0
    Soldier Encounter Attack (standard action, encounter):
      Attacks Ragnarok with 35 vs. 33 AC (1d20+22; rolled 13).
      Hits: 28 damage (4d8+6; rolled 3, 8, 4, 7).
      Ragnarok reacts with Unbreakable (immediate reaction, encounter):
        Damage is reduced to 18 hp (28 hp - 10 hp).
        Unbreakable has been expended.
      Ragnarok has 83 hp remaining (101 hp - 18 damage).
      Soldier Encounter Attack has been expended.
  Ragnarok's turn:
    HP: 83/112; Temp HP: 0; Surges: 14; Surge Value: 37
    AC: 33; Action Points: 1
    Start of turn: Marked Scourge recharges.
    Griffons Wrath (standard action, encounter):
      Attacks Soldier with 28 vs. 31 AC (1d20+16; rolled 12).
      Misses: 5 damage (static).
      Soldier has 143 hp remaining (148 hp - 5 damage).
      Soldier gains Marked (until end of Ragnarok's next turn).
      Griffons Wrath has been expended.
    Shift (move action, at_will):
      Ragnarok gains +1 defense bonus (until end of next turn).
    Spend Action Point (free action, encounter):
      Ragnarok spends an action point (0 remaining).
      Ferocious Reaction: Ragnarok gains +4 defense bonus (until start of next turn).
      Ragnarok gains a standard action.
      Spend Action Point has been expended.
    Distracting Spate (standard action, encounter):
      Attacks Soldier with 35 vs. 31 AC (1d20+16; rolled 19).
      Hits: 22 damage (2d10[brutal 2]+13; rolled 2, 5, 2, 4).
      Marked Scourge has been expended.
      Soldier has 121 hp remaining (143 hp - 22 damage).
      Ragnarok gains Combat Advantage (until end of next turn).
      Soldier gains Marked (until end of Ragnarok's next turn).
      Distracting Spate has been expended.
  
Round 2:
  Soldier's turn:
    HP: 121/148; Temp HP: 0; Surges: 2; Surge Value: 37
    AC: 31; Action Points: 0
    Conditions: Marked (until end of Ragnarok's next turn).
    Soldier Basic Attack (standard action, at_will):
      Attacks Ragnarok with 40 vs. 38 AC (1d20+22; rolled 18).
      Hits: 11 damage (2d8+6; rolled 2, 3).
      Ragnarok has 72 hp remaining (83 hp - 11 damage).
      Ragnarok reacts with Strikebacks Power (immediate reaction, encounter):
        Attacks Soldier with 22 vs. 31 AC (1d20+18; rolled 4).
        Misses: 5 damage (static).
        Soldier has 116 hp remaining (121 hp - 5 damage).
        Soldier gains Marked (until end of Ragnarok's next turn).
        Strikebacks Power has been expended.
  Ragnarok's turn:
    HP: 72/112; Temp HP: 0; Surges: 14; Surge Value: 37
    AC: 38; Action Points: 0
    Start of turn:
      Marked Scourge recharges.
      +4 defense bonus expires.
    Conditions:
      +1 defense bonus (until end of this turn).
      Combat Advantage (until end of this turn).
    Crushing Surge (standard action, at_will):
      Attacks Soldier with 32 vs. 31 AC (1d20+18; rolled 14).
      Hits: 17 damage (1d10[brutal 2]+13; rolled 4).
      Marked Scourge has been expended.
      Soldier has 99 hp remaining (116 hp - 17 damage).
      Ragnarok gains 7 temp hp (had 0; applied 7).
      Soldier gains Marked (until end of Ragnarok's next turn).
    Shift (move action, at_will):
      Ragnarok gains +1 defense bonus (until end of next turn).
    End of turn:
      +1 defense bonus expires.
      Combat Advantage expires.
  
Round 3:
  Soldier's turn:
    HP: 99/148; Temp HP: 0; Surges: 2; Surge Value: 37
    AC: 31; Action Points: 0
    Conditions: Marked (until end of Ragnarok's next turn).
    Soldier Basic Attack (standard action, at_will):
      Attacks Ragnarok with 27 vs. 34 AC (1d20+22; rolled 5).
      Misses.
  Ragnarok's turn:
    HP: 72/112; Temp HP: 7; Surges: 14; Surge Value: 37
    AC: 34; Action Points: 0
    Start of turn: Marked Scourge recharges.
    Conditions: +1 defense bonus (until end of this turn).
    Crushing Blow (standard action, encounter):
      Attacks Soldier with 18 vs. 31 AC (1d20+16; rolled 2).
      Misses: 5 damage (static).
      Soldier has 94 hp remaining (99 hp - 5 damage).
      Soldier gains Marked (until end of Ragnarok's next turn).
      Crushing Blow has been expended.
    Shift (move action, at_will):
      Ragnarok gains +1 defense bonus (until end of next turn).
    End of turn: +1 defense bonus expires.
  
Round 4:
  Soldier's turn:
    HP: 94/148; Temp HP: 0; Surges: 2; Surge Value: 37
    AC: 31; Action Points: 0
    Conditions: Marked (until end of Ragnarok's next turn).
    Soldier Basic Attack (standard action, at_will):
      Attacks Ragnarok with 37 vs. 34 AC (1d20+22; rolled 15).
      Hits: 14 damage (2d8+6; rolled 6, 2).
      Ragnarok deflects 7 damage; 7 gets through (7 temp hp - 14 damage).
      Ragnarok has 65 hp remaining (72 hp - 7 damage).
  Ragnarok's turn:
    HP: 65/112; Temp HP: 0; Surges: 14; Surge Value: 37
    AC: 34; Action Points: 0
    Conditions: +1 defense bonus (until end of this turn).
    Shift (move action, at_will):
      Ragnarok gains +1 defense bonus (until end of next turn).
    Brash Strike (standard action, at_will):
      Attacks Soldier with 31 vs. 31 AC (1d20+18; rolled 13).
      Hits: 23 damage (1d10[brutal 2]+18; rolled 5).
      Marked Scourge has been expended.
      Soldier has 71 hp remaining (94 hp - 23 damage).
      Soldier has been bloodied.
      Soldier gains Combat Advantage (until start of Ragnarok's next turn).
      Soldier gains Marked (until end of Ragnarok's next turn).
    End of turn: +1 defense bonus expires.
  
Round 5:
  Soldier's turn:
    HP: 71/148 (bloodied); Temp HP: 0; Surges: 2; Surge Value: 37
    AC: 31; Action Points: 0
    Conditions:
      Combat Advantage (until start of Ragnarok's next turn).
      Marked (until end of Ragnarok's next turn).
    Soldier Basic Attack (standard action, at_will):
      Attacks Ragnarok with 34 vs. 34 AC (1d20+24; rolled 10).
      Hits: 10 damage (2d8+6; rolled 1, 3).
      Ragnarok has 55 hp remaining (65 hp - 10 damage).
      Ragnarok has been bloodied.
  Ragnarok's turn:
    HP: 55/112 (bloodied); Temp HP: 0; Surges: 14; Surge Value: 37
    AC: 34; Action Points: 0
    Start of turn:
      Opponent's Combat Advantage expires.
      Marked Scourge recharges.
    Conditions: +1 defense bonus (until end of this turn).
    Crushing Surge (standard action, at_will):
      Attacks Soldier with 33 vs. 31 AC (1d20+16; rolled 17).
      Hits: 20 damage (1d10[brutal 2]+13; rolled 7).
      Marked Scourge has been expended.
      Soldier has 51 hp remaining (71 hp - 20 damage).
      Ragnarok gains 7 temp hp (had 0; applied 7).
      Soldier gains Marked (until end of Ragnarok's next turn).
    Second Wind (minor action, encounter):
      Ragnarok spends a healing surge (13 remaining).
      Ragnarok heals 37 hp (55 hp -> 92 hp; 0 hp wasted).
      Ragnarok gains +2 defense bonus (until start of next turn).
      Second Wind has been expended.
    Shift (move action, at_will):
      Ragnarok gains +1 defense bonus (until end of next turn).
    End of turn: +1 defense bonus expires.
  
Round 6:
  Soldier's turn:
    HP: 51/148 (bloodied); Temp HP: 0; Surges: 2; Surge Value: 37
    AC: 31; Action Points: 0
    Conditions: Marked (until end of Ragnarok's next turn).
    Soldier Basic Attack (standard action, at_will):
      Attacks Ragnarok with 24 vs. 36 AC (1d20+22; rolled 2).
      Misses.
  Ragnarok's turn:
    HP: 92/112; Temp HP: 7; Surges: 13; Surge Value: 37
    AC: 36; Action Points: 0
    Start of turn:
      Marked Scourge recharges.
      +2 defense bonus expires.
    Conditions: +1 defense bonus (until end of this turn).
    Brash Strike (standard action, at_will):
      Attacks Soldier with 28 vs. 31 AC (1d20+18; rolled 10).
      Misses: 5 damage (static).
      Soldier has 46 hp remaining (51 hp - 5 damage).
      Soldier gains Combat Advantage (until start of Ragnarok's next turn).
      Soldier gains Marked (until end of Ragnarok's next turn).
    Shift (move action, at_will):
      Ragnarok gains +1 defense bonus (until end of next turn).
    End of turn: +1 defense bonus expires.
  
Round 7:
  Soldier's turn:
    HP: 46/148 (bloodied); Temp HP: 0; Surges: 2; Surge Value: 37
    AC: 31; Action Points: 0
    Conditions:
      Combat Advantage (until start of Ragnarok's next turn).
      Marked (until end of Ragnarok's next turn).
    Soldier Basic Attack (standard action, at_will):
      Attacks Ragnarok with 40 vs. 34 AC (1d20+24; rolled 16).
      Hits: 14 damage (2d8+6; rolled 4, 4).
      Ragnarok deflects 7 damage; 7 gets through (7 temp hp - 14 damage).
      Ragnarok has 85 hp remaining (92 hp - 7 damage).
  Ragnarok's turn:
    HP: 85/112; Temp HP: 0; Surges: 13; Surge Value: 37
    AC: 34; Action Points: 0
    Start of turn: Opponent's Combat Advantage expires.
    Conditions: +1 defense bonus (until end of this turn).
    Brash Strike (standard action, at_will):
      Attacks Soldier with 35 vs. 31 AC (1d20+18; rolled 17).
      Hits: 23 damage (1d10[brutal 2]+18; rolled 5).
      Marked Scourge has been expended.
      Soldier has 23 hp remaining (46 hp - 23 damage).
      Soldier gains Combat Advantage (until start of Ragnarok's next turn).
      Soldier gains Marked (until end of Ragnarok's next turn).
    Shift (move action, at_will):
      Ragnarok gains +1 defense bonus (until end of next turn).
    End of turn: +1 defense bonus expires.
  
Round 8:
  Soldier's turn:
    HP: 23/148 (bloodied); Temp HP: 0; Surges: 2; Surge Value: 37
    AC: 31; Action Points: 0
    Conditions:
      Combat Advantage (until start of Ragnarok's next turn).
      Marked (until end of Ragnarok's next turn).
    Soldier Basic Attack (standard action, at_will):
      Attacks Ragnarok with 27 vs. 34 AC (1d20+24; rolled 3).
      Misses.
  Ragnarok's turn:
    HP: 85/112; Temp HP: 0; Surges: 13; Surge Value: 37
    AC: 34; Action Points: 0
    Start of turn:
      Opponent's Combat Advantage expires.
      Marked Scourge recharges.
    Conditions: +1 defense bonus (until end of this turn).
    Crushing Surge (standard action, at_will):
      Attacks Soldier with 23 vs. 31 AC (1d20+16; rolled 7).
      Misses: 5 damage (static).
      Soldier has 18 hp remaining (23 hp - 5 damage).
      Soldier gains Marked (until end of Ragnarok's next turn).
    Shift (move action, at_will):
      Ragnarok gains +1 defense bonus (until end of next turn).
    End of turn: +1 defense bonus expires.
  
Round 9:
  Soldier's turn:
    HP: 18/148 (bloodied); Temp HP: 0; Surges: 2; Surge Value: 37
    AC: 31; Action Points: 0
    Conditions: Marked (until end of Ragnarok's next turn).
    Soldier Basic Attack (standard action, at_will):
      Attacks Ragnarok with 39 vs. 34 AC (1d20+22; rolled 17).
      Hits: 12 damage (2d8+6; rolled 5, 1).
      Ragnarok has 73 hp remaining (85 hp - 12 damage).
  Ragnarok's turn:
    HP: 73/112; Temp HP: 0; Surges: 13; Surge Value: 37
    AC: 34; Action Points: 0
    Conditions: +1 defense bonus (until end of this turn).
    Brash Strike (standard action, at_will):
      Attacks Soldier with 31 vs. 31 AC (1d20+18; rolled 13).
      Hits: 21 damage (1d10[brutal 2]+18; rolled 3).
      Marked Scourge has been expended.
      Soldier has -3 hp remaining (18 hp - 21 damage).
      Enduring Warrior: Ragnarok heals 5 hp (73 hp -> 78 hp; 0 hp wasted).
      Soldier gains Combat Advantage (until start of Ragnarok's next turn).
      Soldier gains Marked (until end of Ragnarok's next turn).
    End of turn: +1 defense bonus expires.
  Soldier has died!
  
Heroes win!
Ragnarok takes a short rest.
  Ragnarok has 78/112 hp; wants at least 94 hp.
    Ragnarok spends a healing surge (12 remaining).
    Ragnarok heals 37 hp (78 hp -> 112 hp; 3 hp wasted).
  Powers recharge:
    Distracting Spate recharges.
    Crushing Blow recharges.
    Unbreakable recharges.
    Griffons Wrath recharges.
    Spend Action Point recharges.
    Second Wind recharges.
    Strikebacks Power recharges.
```
[/sblock]
[sblock=FIGHT #4: Level 12 Ragnarok VS. Level 13 Soldier]

```
Roll initiative!
  Ragnarok rolls 21 initiative (1d20+7; rolled 14).
  Soldier rolls 28 initiative (1d20+12; rolled 16).
  Initiative order: 
    Soldier
    Ragnarok

Round 1:
  Soldier's turn:
    HP: 131/131; Temp HP: 0; Surges: 2; Surge Value: 32
    AC: 29; Action Points: 0
    Soldier Basic Attack (standard action, at_will):
      Attacks Ragnarok with 30 vs. 33 AC (1d20+20; rolled 10).
      Misses.
  Ragnarok's turn:
    HP: 112/112; Temp HP: 0; Surges: 12; Surge Value: 37
    AC: 33; Action Points: 0
    Start of turn: Marked Scourge recharges.
    Crushing Surge (standard action, at_will):
      Attacks Soldier with 23 vs. 29 AC (1d20+16; rolled 7).
      Misses: 5 damage (static).
      Soldier has 126 hp remaining (131 hp - 5 damage).
      Soldier gains Marked (until end of Ragnarok's next turn).
    Shift (move action, at_will):
      Ragnarok gains +1 defense bonus (until end of next turn).
  
Round 2:
  Soldier's turn:
    HP: 126/131; Temp HP: 0; Surges: 2; Surge Value: 32
    AC: 29; Action Points: 0
    Conditions: Marked (until end of Ragnarok's next turn).
    Soldier Basic Attack (standard action, at_will):
      Attacks Ragnarok with 37 vs. 34 AC (1d20+20; rolled 17).
      Hits: 16 damage (2d8+6; rolled 4, 6).
      Ragnarok reacts with Unbreakable (immediate reaction, encounter):
        Damage is reduced to 6 hp (16 hp - 10 hp).
        Unbreakable has been expended.
      Ragnarok has 106 hp remaining (112 hp - 6 damage).
  Ragnarok's turn:
    HP: 106/112; Temp HP: 0; Surges: 12; Surge Value: 37
    AC: 34; Action Points: 0
    Conditions: +1 defense bonus (until end of this turn).
    Brash Strike (standard action, at_will):
      Attacks Soldier with 26 vs. 29 AC (1d20+18; rolled 8).
      Misses: 5 damage (static).
      Soldier has 121 hp remaining (126 hp - 5 damage).
      Soldier gains Combat Advantage (until start of Ragnarok's next turn).
      Soldier gains Marked (until end of Ragnarok's next turn).
    Shift (move action, at_will):
      Ragnarok gains +1 defense bonus (until end of next turn).
    End of turn: +1 defense bonus expires.
  
Round 3:
  Soldier's turn:
    HP: 121/131; Temp HP: 0; Surges: 2; Surge Value: 32
    AC: 29; Action Points: 0
    Conditions:
      Combat Advantage (until start of Ragnarok's next turn).
      Marked (until end of Ragnarok's next turn).
    Soldier Basic Attack (standard action, at_will):
      Attacks Ragnarok with 39 vs. 34 AC (1d20+22; rolled 17).
      Hits: 8 damage (2d8+6; rolled 1, 1).
      Ragnarok has 98 hp remaining (106 hp - 8 damage).
      Ragnarok reacts with Strikebacks Power (immediate reaction, encounter):
        Attacks Soldier with 21 vs. 29 AC (1d20+16; rolled 5).
        Misses: 5 damage (static).
        Soldier has 116 hp remaining (121 hp - 5 damage).
        Soldier gains Marked (until end of Ragnarok's next turn).
        Strikebacks Power has been expended.
  Ragnarok's turn:
    HP: 98/112; Temp HP: 0; Surges: 12; Surge Value: 37
    AC: 34; Action Points: 0
    Start of turn: Opponent's Combat Advantage expires.
    Conditions: +1 defense bonus (until end of this turn).
    Crushing Blow (standard action, encounter):
      Attacks Soldier with 24 vs. 29 AC (1d20+16; rolled 8).
      Misses: 5 damage (static).
      Soldier has 111 hp remaining (116 hp - 5 damage).
      Soldier gains Marked (until end of Ragnarok's next turn).
      Crushing Blow has been expended.
    Shift (move action, at_will):
      Ragnarok gains +1 defense bonus (until end of next turn).
    End of turn: +1 defense bonus expires.
  
Round 4:
  Soldier's turn:
    HP: 111/131; Temp HP: 0; Surges: 2; Surge Value: 32
    AC: 29; Action Points: 0
    Conditions: Marked (until end of Ragnarok's next turn).
    Soldier Basic Attack (standard action, at_will):
      Attacks Ragnarok with 39 vs. 34 AC (1d20+20; rolled 19).
      Hits: 13 damage (2d8+6; rolled 6, 1).
      Ragnarok has 85 hp remaining (98 hp - 13 damage).
  Ragnarok's turn:
    HP: 85/112; Temp HP: 0; Surges: 12; Surge Value: 37
    AC: 34; Action Points: 0
    Conditions: +1 defense bonus (until end of this turn).
    Distracting Spate (standard action, encounter):
      Attacks Soldier with 21 vs. 29 AC (1d20+16; rolled 5).
      Misses: 5 damage (static).
      Soldier has 106 hp remaining (111 hp - 5 damage).
      Soldier gains Marked (until end of Ragnarok's next turn).
      Distracting Spate has been expended.
    Shift (move action, at_will):
      Ragnarok gains +1 defense bonus (until end of next turn).
    End of turn: +1 defense bonus expires.
  
Round 5:
  Soldier's turn:
    HP: 106/131; Temp HP: 0; Surges: 2; Surge Value: 32
    AC: 29; Action Points: 0
    Conditions: Marked (until end of Ragnarok's next turn).
    Soldier Basic Attack (standard action, at_will):
      Attacks Ragnarok with 28 vs. 34 AC (1d20+20; rolled 8).
      Misses.
  Ragnarok's turn:
    HP: 85/112; Temp HP: 0; Surges: 12; Surge Value: 37
    AC: 34; Action Points: 0
    Conditions: +1 defense bonus (until end of this turn).
    Griffons Wrath (standard action, encounter):
      Attacks Soldier with 27 vs. 29 AC (1d20+16; rolled 11).
      Misses: 5 damage (static).
      Soldier has 101 hp remaining (106 hp - 5 damage).
      Soldier gains Marked (until end of Ragnarok's next turn).
      Griffons Wrath has been expended.
    Shift (move action, at_will):
      Ragnarok gains +1 defense bonus (until end of next turn).
    End of turn: +1 defense bonus expires.
  
Round 6:
  Soldier's turn:
    HP: 101/131; Temp HP: 0; Surges: 2; Surge Value: 32
    AC: 29; Action Points: 0
    Conditions: Marked (until end of Ragnarok's next turn).
    Soldier Encounter Attack (standard action, encounter):
      Attacks Ragnarok with 23 vs. 34 AC (1d20+20; rolled 3).
      Misses.
      Soldier Encounter Attack has been expended.
  Ragnarok's turn:
    HP: 85/112; Temp HP: 0; Surges: 12; Surge Value: 37
    AC: 34; Action Points: 0
    Conditions: +1 defense bonus (until end of this turn).
    Shift (move action, at_will):
      Ragnarok gains +1 defense bonus (until end of next turn).
    Brash Strike (standard action, at_will):
      Attacks Soldier with 20 vs. 29 AC (1d20+18; rolled 2).
      Misses: 5 damage (static).
      Soldier has 96 hp remaining (101 hp - 5 damage).
      Soldier gains Combat Advantage (until start of Ragnarok's next turn).
      Soldier gains Marked (until end of Ragnarok's next turn).
    End of turn: +1 defense bonus expires.
  
Round 7:
  Soldier's turn:
    HP: 96/131; Temp HP: 0; Surges: 2; Surge Value: 32
    AC: 29; Action Points: 0
    Conditions:
      Combat Advantage (until start of Ragnarok's next turn).
      Marked (until end of Ragnarok's next turn).
    Soldier Basic Attack (standard action, at_will):
      Attacks Ragnarok with 34 vs. 34 AC (1d20+22; rolled 12).
      Hits: 12 damage (2d8+6; rolled 2, 4).
      Ragnarok has 73 hp remaining (85 hp - 12 damage).
  Ragnarok's turn:
    HP: 73/112; Temp HP: 0; Surges: 12; Surge Value: 37
    AC: 34; Action Points: 0
    Start of turn: Opponent's Combat Advantage expires.
    Conditions: +1 defense bonus (until end of this turn).
    Shift (move action, at_will):
      Ragnarok gains +1 defense bonus (until end of next turn).
    Brash Strike (standard action, at_will):
      Attacks Soldier with 25 vs. 29 AC (1d20+18; rolled 7).
      Misses: 5 damage (static).
      Soldier has 91 hp remaining (96 hp - 5 damage).
      Soldier gains Combat Advantage (until start of Ragnarok's next turn).
      Soldier gains Marked (until end of Ragnarok's next turn).
    End of turn: +1 defense bonus expires.
  
Round 8:
  Soldier's turn:
    HP: 91/131; Temp HP: 0; Surges: 2; Surge Value: 32
    AC: 29; Action Points: 0
    Conditions:
      Combat Advantage (until start of Ragnarok's next turn).
      Marked (until end of Ragnarok's next turn).
    Soldier Basic Attack (standard action, at_will):
      Attacks Ragnarok with 38 vs. 34 AC (1d20+22; rolled 16).
      Hits: 14 damage (2d8+6; rolled 5, 3).
      Ragnarok has 59 hp remaining (73 hp - 14 damage).
  Ragnarok's turn:
    HP: 59/112; Temp HP: 0; Surges: 12; Surge Value: 37
    AC: 34; Action Points: 0
    Start of turn: Opponent's Combat Advantage expires.
    Conditions: +1 defense bonus (until end of this turn).
    Brash Strike (standard action, at_will):
      Attacks Soldier with 27 vs. 29 AC (1d20+18; rolled 9).
      Misses: 5 damage (static).
      Soldier has 86 hp remaining (91 hp - 5 damage).
      Soldier gains Combat Advantage (until start of Ragnarok's next turn).
      Soldier gains Marked (until end of Ragnarok's next turn).
    Shift (move action, at_will):
      Ragnarok gains +1 defense bonus (until end of next turn).
    End of turn: +1 defense bonus expires.
  
Round 9:
  Soldier's turn:
    HP: 86/131; Temp HP: 0; Surges: 2; Surge Value: 32
    AC: 29; Action Points: 0
    Conditions:
      Combat Advantage (until start of Ragnarok's next turn).
      Marked (until end of Ragnarok's next turn).
    Soldier Basic Attack (standard action, at_will):
      Attacks Ragnarok with 37 vs. 34 AC (1d20+22; rolled 15).
      Hits: 17 damage (2d8+6; rolled 7, 4).
      Ragnarok has 42 hp remaining (59 hp - 17 damage).
      Ragnarok has been bloodied.
  Ragnarok's turn:
    HP: 42/112 (bloodied); Temp HP: 0; Surges: 12; Surge Value: 37
    AC: 34; Action Points: 0
    Start of turn: Opponent's Combat Advantage expires.
    Conditions: +1 defense bonus (until end of this turn).
    Brash Strike (standard action, at_will):
      Attacks Soldier with 21 vs. 29 AC (1d20+18; rolled 3).
      Misses: 5 damage (static).
      Soldier has 81 hp remaining (86 hp - 5 damage).
      Soldier gains Combat Advantage (until start of Ragnarok's next turn).
      Soldier gains Marked (until end of Ragnarok's next turn).
    Shift (move action, at_will):
      Ragnarok gains +1 defense bonus (until end of next turn).
    Second Wind (minor action, encounter):
      Ragnarok spends a healing surge (11 remaining).
      Ragnarok heals 37 hp (42 hp -> 79 hp; 0 hp wasted).
      Ragnarok gains +2 defense bonus (until start of next turn).
      Second Wind has been expended.
    End of turn: +1 defense bonus expires.
  
Round 10:
  Soldier's turn:
    HP: 81/131; Temp HP: 0; Surges: 2; Surge Value: 32
    AC: 29; Action Points: 0
    Conditions:
      Combat Advantage (until start of Ragnarok's next turn).
      Marked (until end of Ragnarok's next turn).
    Soldier Basic Attack (standard action, at_will):
      Attacks Ragnarok with 41 vs. 36 AC (1d20+22; rolled 19).
      Hits: 19 damage (2d8+6; rolled 6, 7).
      Ragnarok has 60 hp remaining (79 hp - 19 damage).
  Ragnarok's turn:
    HP: 60/112; Temp HP: 0; Surges: 11; Surge Value: 37
    AC: 36; Action Points: 0
    Start of turn:
      Opponent's Combat Advantage expires.
      +2 defense bonus expires.
    Conditions: +1 defense bonus (until end of this turn).
    Crushing Surge (standard action, at_will):
      Attacks Soldier with 22 vs. 29 AC (1d20+16; rolled 6).
      Misses: 5 damage (static).
      Soldier has 76 hp remaining (81 hp - 5 damage).
      Soldier gains Marked (until end of Ragnarok's next turn).
    Shift (move action, at_will):
      Ragnarok gains +1 defense bonus (until end of next turn).
    End of turn: +1 defense bonus expires.
  
Round 11:
  Soldier's turn:
    HP: 76/131; Temp HP: 0; Surges: 2; Surge Value: 32
    AC: 29; Action Points: 0
    Conditions: Marked (until end of Ragnarok's next turn).
    Soldier Basic Attack (standard action, at_will):
      Attacks Ragnarok with 26 vs. 34 AC (1d20+20; rolled 6).
      Misses.
  Ragnarok's turn:
    HP: 60/112; Temp HP: 0; Surges: 11; Surge Value: 37
    AC: 34; Action Points: 0
    Conditions: +1 defense bonus (until end of this turn).
    Brash Strike (standard action, at_will):
      Attacks Soldier with 31 vs. 29 AC (1d20+18; rolled 13).
      Hits: 23 damage (1d10[brutal 2]+18; rolled 1, 1, 5).
      Marked Scourge has been expended.
      Soldier has 53 hp remaining (76 hp - 23 damage).
      Soldier has been bloodied.
      Soldier gains Combat Advantage (until start of Ragnarok's next turn).
      Soldier gains Marked (until end of Ragnarok's next turn).
    Shift (move action, at_will):
      Ragnarok gains +1 defense bonus (until end of next turn).
    End of turn: +1 defense bonus expires.
  
Round 12:
  Soldier's turn:
    HP: 53/131 (bloodied); Temp HP: 0; Surges: 2; Surge Value: 32
    AC: 29; Action Points: 0
    Conditions:
      Combat Advantage (until start of Ragnarok's next turn).
      Marked (until end of Ragnarok's next turn).
    Soldier Basic Attack (standard action, at_will):
      Attacks Ragnarok with 42 vs. 34 AC (1d20+22; rolled 20).
      Crits: 22 damage (2d8[max]+6; rolled max).
      Ragnarok has 38 hp remaining (60 hp - 22 damage).
      Ragnarok has been bloodied.
  Ragnarok's turn:
    HP: 38/112 (bloodied); Temp HP: 0; Surges: 11; Surge Value: 37
    AC: 34; Action Points: 0
    Start of turn:
      Opponent's Combat Advantage expires.
      Marked Scourge recharges.
    Conditions: +1 defense bonus (until end of this turn).
    Shift (move action, at_will):
      Ragnarok gains +1 defense bonus (until end of next turn).
    Boundless Endurance (minor action, daily):
      Ragnarok gains regen 7 hp when bloodied (stance).
      Boundless Endurance has been expended.
    Crushing Surge (standard action, at_will):
      Attacks Soldier with 17 vs. 29 AC (1d20+16; rolled 1).
      Misses: 5 damage (static).
      Soldier has 48 hp remaining (53 hp - 5 damage).
      Soldier gains Marked (until end of Ragnarok's next turn).
    End of turn: +1 defense bonus expires.
  
Round 13:
  Soldier's turn:
    HP: 48/131 (bloodied); Temp HP: 0; Surges: 2; Surge Value: 32
    AC: 29; Action Points: 0
    Conditions: Marked (until end of Ragnarok's next turn).
    Soldier Basic Attack (standard action, at_will):
      Attacks Ragnarok with 37 vs. 34 AC (1d20+20; rolled 17).
      Hits: 18 damage (2d8+6; rolled 4, 8).
      Ragnarok has 20 hp remaining (38 hp - 18 damage).
  Ragnarok's turn:
    HP: 20/112 (bloodied); Temp HP: 0; Surges: 11; Surge Value: 37
    AC: 34; Action Points: 0
    Start of turn: Ragnarok heals 7 hp (20 hp -> 27 hp; 0 hp wasted).
    Conditions:
      +1 defense bonus (until end of this turn).
      regen 7 hp when bloodied (stance).
    Shift (move action, at_will):
      Ragnarok gains +1 defense bonus (until end of next turn).
    Crushing Surge (standard action, at_will):
      Attacks Soldier with 23 vs. 29 AC (1d20+16; rolled 7).
      Misses: 5 damage (static).
      Soldier has 43 hp remaining (48 hp - 5 damage).
      Soldier gains Marked (until end of Ragnarok's next turn).
    Defensive Resurgence (minor action, daily):
      Ragnarok spends a healing surge (10 remaining).
      Ragnarok heals 37 hp (27 hp -> 64 hp; 0 hp wasted).
      Ragnarok gains +1 defense bonus (until start of next turn).
      Defensive Resurgence has been expended.
    End of turn: +1 defense bonus expires.
  
Round 14:
  Soldier's turn:
    HP: 43/131 (bloodied); Temp HP: 0; Surges: 2; Surge Value: 32
    AC: 29; Action Points: 0
    Conditions: Marked (until end of Ragnarok's next turn).
    Soldier Basic Attack (standard action, at_will):
      Attacks Ragnarok with 30 vs. 35 AC (1d20+20; rolled 10).
      Misses.
  Ragnarok's turn:
    HP: 64/112; Temp HP: 0; Surges: 10; Surge Value: 37
    AC: 35; Action Points: 0
    Start of turn: +1 defense bonus expires.
    Conditions:
      regen 7 hp when bloodied (stance).
      +1 defense bonus (until end of this turn).
    Crushing Surge (standard action, at_will):
      Attacks Soldier with 24 vs. 29 AC (1d20+16; rolled 8).
      Misses: 5 damage (static).
      Soldier has 38 hp remaining (43 hp - 5 damage).
      Soldier gains Marked (until end of Ragnarok's next turn).
    Shift (move action, at_will):
      Ragnarok gains +1 defense bonus (until end of next turn).
    End of turn: +1 defense bonus expires.
  
Round 15:
  Soldier's turn:
    HP: 38/131 (bloodied); Temp HP: 0; Surges: 2; Surge Value: 32
    AC: 29; Action Points: 0
    Conditions: Marked (until end of Ragnarok's next turn).
    Soldier Basic Attack (standard action, at_will):
      Attacks Ragnarok with 38 vs. 34 AC (1d20+20; rolled 18).
      Hits: 12 damage (2d8+6; rolled 3, 3).
      Ragnarok has 52 hp remaining (64 hp - 12 damage).
      Ragnarok has been bloodied.
  Ragnarok's turn:
    HP: 52/112 (bloodied); Temp HP: 0; Surges: 10; Surge Value: 37
    AC: 34; Action Points: 0
    Start of turn: Ragnarok heals 7 hp (52 hp -> 59 hp; 0 hp wasted).
    Conditions:
      regen 7 hp when bloodied (stance).
      +1 defense bonus (until end of this turn).
    Crushing Surge (standard action, at_will):
      Attacks Soldier with 23 vs. 29 AC (1d20+16; rolled 7).
      Misses: 5 damage (static).
      Soldier has 33 hp remaining (38 hp - 5 damage).
      Soldier gains Marked (until end of Ragnarok's next turn).
    Shift (move action, at_will):
      Ragnarok gains +1 defense bonus (until end of next turn).
    End of turn: +1 defense bonus expires.
  
Round 16:
  Soldier's turn:
    HP: 33/131 (bloodied); Temp HP: 0; Surges: 2; Surge Value: 32
    AC: 29; Action Points: 0
    Conditions: Marked (until end of Ragnarok's next turn).
    Soldier Basic Attack (standard action, at_will):
      Attacks Ragnarok with 26 vs. 34 AC (1d20+20; rolled 6).
      Misses.
  Ragnarok's turn:
    HP: 59/112; Temp HP: 0; Surges: 10; Surge Value: 37
    AC: 34; Action Points: 0
    Conditions:
      regen 7 hp when bloodied (stance).
      +1 defense bonus (until end of this turn).
    Shift (move action, at_will):
      Ragnarok gains +1 defense bonus (until end of next turn).
    Brash Strike (standard action, at_will):
      Attacks Soldier with 38 vs. 29 AC (1d20+18; rolled 20).
      Crits: 47 damage (1d10[brutal 2, max]+18 + 3d12; rolled max + 8, 7, 4).
      Marked Scourge has been expended.
      Soldier has -14 hp remaining (33 hp - 47 damage).
      Enduring Warrior: Ragnarok heals 5 hp (59 hp -> 64 hp; 0 hp wasted).
      Soldier gains Combat Advantage (until start of Ragnarok's next turn).
      Soldier gains Marked (until end of Ragnarok's next turn).
    End of turn: +1 defense bonus expires.
  Soldier has died!
  
Heroes win!
Ragnarok takes a short rest.
  Ragnarok has 64/112 hp; wants at least 94 hp.
    Ragnarok spends a healing surge (9 remaining).
    Ragnarok heals 37 hp (64 hp -> 101 hp; 0 hp wasted).
  Powers recharge:
    Distracting Spate recharges.
    Crushing Blow recharges.
    Unbreakable recharges.
    Griffons Wrath recharges.
    Second Wind recharges.
    Strikebacks Power recharges.
  Conditions expire:
    Regen 7 hp when bloodied expires.
    +1 defense bonus expires.
  Milestone:
    Ragnarok gains an action point.
    Meliorating Gith Plate Armor +3: enhancement increases to +5.
```
[/sblock]
[sblock=FIGHT #5: Level 12 Ragnarok VS. Level 14 Soldier]

```
Roll initiative!
  Ragnarok rolls 22 initiative (1d20+7; rolled 15).
  Soldier rolls 25 initiative (1d20+14; rolled 11).
  Initiative order: 
    Soldier
    Ragnarok

Round 1:
  Soldier's turn:
    HP: 140/140; Temp HP: 0; Surges: 2; Surge Value: 35
    AC: 30; Action Points: 0
    Soldier Encounter Attack (standard action, encounter):
      Attacks Ragnarok with 22 vs. 34 AC (1d20+21; rolled 1).
      Misses.
      Soldier Encounter Attack has been expended.
  Ragnarok's turn:
    HP: 101/112; Temp HP: 0; Surges: 9; Surge Value: 37
    AC: 34; Action Points: 1
    Start of turn: Marked Scourge recharges.
    Brash Strike (standard action, at_will):
      Attacks Soldier with 25 vs. 30 AC (1d20+18; rolled 7).
      Misses: 5 damage (static).
      Soldier has 135 hp remaining (140 hp - 5 damage).
      Soldier gains Combat Advantage (until start of Ragnarok's next turn).
      Soldier gains Marked (until end of Ragnarok's next turn).
    Shift (move action, at_will):
      Ragnarok gains +1 defense bonus (until end of next turn).
    Spend Action Point (free action, encounter):
      Ragnarok spends an action point (0 remaining).
      Ferocious Reaction: Ragnarok gains +4 defense bonus (until start of next turn).
      Ragnarok gains a standard action.
      Spend Action Point has been expended.
    Crushing Blow (standard action, encounter):
      Attacks Soldier with 24 vs. 30 AC (1d20+16; rolled 8).
      Misses: 5 damage (static).
      Soldier has 130 hp remaining (135 hp - 5 damage).
      Soldier gains Marked (until end of Ragnarok's next turn).
      Crushing Blow has been expended.
  
Round 2:
  Soldier's turn:
    HP: 130/140; Temp HP: 0; Surges: 2; Surge Value: 35
    AC: 30; Action Points: 0
    Conditions:
      Combat Advantage (until start of Ragnarok's next turn).
      Marked (until end of Ragnarok's next turn).
    Soldier Basic Attack (standard action, at_will):
      Attacks Ragnarok with 34 vs. 39 AC (1d20+23; rolled 11).
      Misses.
  Ragnarok's turn:
    HP: 101/112; Temp HP: 0; Surges: 9; Surge Value: 37
    AC: 39; Action Points: 0
    Start of turn:
      Opponent's Combat Advantage expires.
      +4 defense bonus expires.
    Conditions: +1 defense bonus (until end of this turn).
    Crushing Surge (standard action, at_will):
      Attacks Soldier with 24 vs. 30 AC (1d20+16; rolled 8).
      Misses: 5 damage (static).
      Soldier has 125 hp remaining (130 hp - 5 damage).
      Soldier gains Marked (until end of Ragnarok's next turn).
    Shift (move action, at_will):
      Ragnarok gains +1 defense bonus (until end of next turn).
    End of turn: +1 defense bonus expires.
  
Round 3:
  Soldier's turn:
    HP: 125/140; Temp HP: 0; Surges: 2; Surge Value: 35
    AC: 30; Action Points: 0
    Conditions: Marked (until end of Ragnarok's next turn).
    Soldier Basic Attack (standard action, at_will):
      Attacks Ragnarok with 38 vs. 35 AC (1d20+21; rolled 17).
      Hits: 10 damage (2d8+6; rolled 2, 2).
      Ragnarok reacts with Unbreakable (immediate reaction, encounter):
        Damage is reduced to 0 hp (10 hp - 10 hp).
        Unbreakable has been expended.
      Ragnarok has 101 hp remaining (101 hp - 0 damage).
  Ragnarok's turn:
    HP: 101/112; Temp HP: 0; Surges: 9; Surge Value: 37
    AC: 35; Action Points: 0
    Conditions: +1 defense bonus (until end of this turn).
    Shift (move action, at_will):
      Ragnarok gains +1 defense bonus (until end of next turn).
    Brash Strike (standard action, at_will):
      Attacks Soldier with 32 vs. 30 AC (1d20+18; rolled 14).
      Hits: 23 damage (1d10[brutal 2]+18; rolled 5).
      Marked Scourge has been expended.
      Soldier has 102 hp remaining (125 hp - 23 damage).
      Soldier gains Combat Advantage (until start of Ragnarok's next turn).
      Soldier gains Marked (until end of Ragnarok's next turn).
    End of turn: +1 defense bonus expires.
  
Round 4:
  Soldier's turn:
    HP: 102/140; Temp HP: 0; Surges: 2; Surge Value: 35
    AC: 30; Action Points: 0
    Conditions:
      Combat Advantage (until start of Ragnarok's next turn).
      Marked (until end of Ragnarok's next turn).
    Soldier Basic Attack (standard action, at_will):
      Attacks Ragnarok with 42 vs. 35 AC (1d20+23; rolled 19).
      Hits: 14 damage (2d8+6; rolled 3, 5).
      Ragnarok has 87 hp remaining (101 hp - 14 damage).
      Ragnarok reacts with Strikebacks Power (immediate reaction, encounter):
        Attacks Soldier with 28 vs. 30 AC (1d20+16; rolled 12).
        Misses: 5 damage (static).
        Soldier has 97 hp remaining (102 hp - 5 damage).
        Soldier gains Marked (until end of Ragnarok's next turn).
        Strikebacks Power has been expended.
  Ragnarok's turn:
    HP: 87/112; Temp HP: 0; Surges: 9; Surge Value: 37
    AC: 35; Action Points: 0
    Start of turn:
      Opponent's Combat Advantage expires.
      Marked Scourge recharges.
    Conditions: +1 defense bonus (until end of this turn).
    Brash Strike (standard action, at_will):
      Attacks Soldier with 33 vs. 30 AC (1d20+18; rolled 15).
      Hits: 22 damage (1d10[brutal 2]+18; rolled 4).
      Marked Scourge has been expended.
      Soldier has 75 hp remaining (97 hp - 22 damage).
      Soldier gains Combat Advantage (until start of Ragnarok's next turn).
      Soldier gains Marked (until end of Ragnarok's next turn).
    Shift (move action, at_will):
      Ragnarok gains +1 defense bonus (until end of next turn).
    End of turn: +1 defense bonus expires.
  
Round 5:
  Soldier's turn:
    HP: 75/140; Temp HP: 0; Surges: 2; Surge Value: 35
    AC: 30; Action Points: 0
    Conditions:
      Combat Advantage (until start of Ragnarok's next turn).
      Marked (until end of Ragnarok's next turn).
    Soldier Basic Attack (standard action, at_will):
      Attacks Ragnarok with 26 vs. 35 AC (1d20+23; rolled 3).
      Misses.
  Ragnarok's turn:
    HP: 87/112; Temp HP: 0; Surges: 9; Surge Value: 37
    AC: 35; Action Points: 0
    Start of turn:
      Opponent's Combat Advantage expires.
      Marked Scourge recharges.
    Conditions: +1 defense bonus (until end of this turn).
    Distracting Spate (standard action, encounter):
      Attacks Soldier with 20 vs. 30 AC (1d20+16; rolled 4).
      Misses: 5 damage (static).
      Soldier has 70 hp remaining (75 hp - 5 damage).
      Soldier has been bloodied.
      Soldier gains Marked (until end of Ragnarok's next turn).
      Distracting Spate has been expended.
    Shift (move action, at_will):
      Ragnarok gains +1 defense bonus (until end of next turn).
    End of turn: +1 defense bonus expires.
  
Round 6:
  Soldier's turn:
    HP: 70/140 (bloodied); Temp HP: 0; Surges: 2; Surge Value: 35
    AC: 30; Action Points: 0
    Conditions: Marked (until end of Ragnarok's next turn).
    Soldier Basic Attack (standard action, at_will):
      Attacks Ragnarok with 40 vs. 35 AC (1d20+21; rolled 19).
      Hits: 15 damage (2d8+6; rolled 1, 8).
      Ragnarok has 72 hp remaining (87 hp - 15 damage).
  Ragnarok's turn:
    HP: 72/112; Temp HP: 0; Surges: 9; Surge Value: 37
    AC: 35; Action Points: 0
    Conditions: +1 defense bonus (until end of this turn).
    Brash Strike (standard action, at_will):
      Attacks Soldier with 20 vs. 30 AC (1d20+18; rolled 2).
      Misses: 5 damage (static).
      Soldier has 65 hp remaining (70 hp - 5 damage).
      Soldier gains Combat Advantage (until start of Ragnarok's next turn).
      Soldier gains Marked (until end of Ragnarok's next turn).
    Shift (move action, at_will):
      Ragnarok gains +1 defense bonus (until end of next turn).
    End of turn: +1 defense bonus expires.
  
Round 7:
  Soldier's turn:
    HP: 65/140 (bloodied); Temp HP: 0; Surges: 2; Surge Value: 35
    AC: 30; Action Points: 0
    Conditions:
      Combat Advantage (until start of Ragnarok's next turn).
      Marked (until end of Ragnarok's next turn).
    Soldier Basic Attack (standard action, at_will):
      Attacks Ragnarok with 36 vs. 35 AC (1d20+23; rolled 13).
      Hits: 18 damage (2d8+6; rolled 6, 6).
      Ragnarok has 54 hp remaining (72 hp - 18 damage).
      Ragnarok has been bloodied.
  Ragnarok's turn:
    HP: 54/112 (bloodied); Temp HP: 0; Surges: 9; Surge Value: 37
    AC: 35; Action Points: 0
    Start of turn: Opponent's Combat Advantage expires.
    Conditions: +1 defense bonus (until end of this turn).
    Shift (move action, at_will):
      Ragnarok gains +1 defense bonus (until end of next turn).
    Second Wind (minor action, encounter):
      Ragnarok spends a healing surge (8 remaining).
      Ragnarok heals 37 hp (54 hp -> 91 hp; 0 hp wasted).
      Ragnarok gains +2 defense bonus (until start of next turn).
      Second Wind has been expended.
    Griffons Wrath (standard action, encounter):
      Attacks Soldier with 18 vs. 30 AC (1d20+16; rolled 2).
      Misses: 5 damage (static).
      Soldier has 60 hp remaining (65 hp - 5 damage).
      Soldier gains Marked (until end of Ragnarok's next turn).
      Griffons Wrath has been expended.
    End of turn: +1 defense bonus expires.
  
Round 8:
  Soldier's turn:
    HP: 60/140 (bloodied); Temp HP: 0; Surges: 2; Surge Value: 35
    AC: 30; Action Points: 0
    Conditions: Marked (until end of Ragnarok's next turn).
    Soldier Basic Attack (standard action, at_will):
      Attacks Ragnarok with 37 vs. 37 AC (1d20+21; rolled 16).
      Hits: 18 damage (2d8+6; rolled 4, 8).
      Ragnarok has 73 hp remaining (91 hp - 18 damage).
  Ragnarok's turn:
    HP: 73/112; Temp HP: 0; Surges: 8; Surge Value: 37
    AC: 37; Action Points: 0
    Start of turn: +2 defense bonus expires.
    Conditions: +1 defense bonus (until end of this turn).
    Shift (move action, at_will):
      Ragnarok gains +1 defense bonus (until end of next turn).
    Crushing Surge (standard action, at_will):
      Attacks Soldier with 23 vs. 30 AC (1d20+16; rolled 7).
      Misses: 5 damage (static).
      Soldier has 55 hp remaining (60 hp - 5 damage).
      Soldier gains Marked (until end of Ragnarok's next turn).
    End of turn: +1 defense bonus expires.
  
Round 9:
  Soldier's turn:
    HP: 55/140 (bloodied); Temp HP: 0; Surges: 2; Surge Value: 35
    AC: 30; Action Points: 0
    Conditions: Marked (until end of Ragnarok's next turn).
    Soldier Basic Attack (standard action, at_will):
      Attacks Ragnarok with 25 vs. 35 AC (1d20+21; rolled 4).
      Misses.
  Ragnarok's turn:
    HP: 73/112; Temp HP: 0; Surges: 8; Surge Value: 37
    AC: 35; Action Points: 0
    Conditions: +1 defense bonus (until end of this turn).
    Shift (move action, at_will):
      Ragnarok gains +1 defense bonus (until end of next turn).
    Crushing Surge (standard action, at_will):
      Attacks Soldier with 23 vs. 30 AC (1d20+16; rolled 7).
      Misses: 5 damage (static).
      Soldier has 50 hp remaining (55 hp - 5 damage).
      Soldier gains Marked (until end of Ragnarok's next turn).
    End of turn: +1 defense bonus expires.
  
Round 10:
  Soldier's turn:
    HP: 50/140 (bloodied); Temp HP: 0; Surges: 2; Surge Value: 35
    AC: 30; Action Points: 0
    Conditions: Marked (until end of Ragnarok's next turn).
    Soldier Basic Attack (standard action, at_will):
      Attacks Ragnarok with 36 vs. 35 AC (1d20+21; rolled 15).
      Hits: 22 damage (2d8+6; rolled 8, 8).
      Ragnarok has 51 hp remaining (73 hp - 22 damage).
      Ragnarok has been bloodied.
  Ragnarok's turn:
    HP: 51/112 (bloodied); Temp HP: 0; Surges: 8; Surge Value: 37
    AC: 35; Action Points: 0
    Conditions: +1 defense bonus (until end of this turn).
    Shift (move action, at_will):
      Ragnarok gains +1 defense bonus (until end of next turn).
    Brash Strike (standard action, at_will):
      Attacks Soldier with 21 vs. 30 AC (1d20+18; rolled 3).
      Misses: 5 damage (static).
      Soldier has 45 hp remaining (50 hp - 5 damage).
      Soldier gains Combat Advantage (until start of Ragnarok's next turn).
      Soldier gains Marked (until end of Ragnarok's next turn).
    End of turn: +1 defense bonus expires.
  
Round 11:
  Soldier's turn:
    HP: 45/140 (bloodied); Temp HP: 0; Surges: 2; Surge Value: 35
    AC: 30; Action Points: 0
    Conditions:
      Combat Advantage (until start of Ragnarok's next turn).
      Marked (until end of Ragnarok's next turn).
    Soldier Basic Attack (standard action, at_will):
      Attacks Ragnarok with 43 vs. 35 AC (1d20+23; rolled 20).
      Crits: 22 damage (2d8[max]+6; rolled max).
      Ragnarok has 29 hp remaining (51 hp - 22 damage).
  Ragnarok's turn:
    HP: 29/112 (bloodied); Temp HP: 0; Surges: 8; Surge Value: 37
    AC: 35; Action Points: 0
    Start of turn: Opponent's Combat Advantage expires.
    Conditions: +1 defense bonus (until end of this turn).
    Shift (move action, at_will):
      Ragnarok gains +1 defense bonus (until end of next turn).
    Crushing Surge (standard action, at_will):
      Attacks Soldier with 18 vs. 30 AC (1d20+16; rolled 2).
      Misses: 5 damage (static).
      Soldier has 40 hp remaining (45 hp - 5 damage).
      Soldier gains Marked (until end of Ragnarok's next turn).
    End of turn: +1 defense bonus expires.
  
Round 12:
  Soldier's turn:
    HP: 40/140 (bloodied); Temp HP: 0; Surges: 2; Surge Value: 35
    AC: 30; Action Points: 0
    Conditions: Marked (until end of Ragnarok's next turn).
    Soldier Basic Attack (standard action, at_will):
      Attacks Ragnarok with 36 vs. 35 AC (1d20+21; rolled 15).
      Hits: 13 damage (2d8+6; rolled 2, 5).
      Ragnarok has 16 hp remaining (29 hp - 13 damage).
  Ragnarok's turn:
    HP: 16/112 (bloodied); Temp HP: 0; Surges: 8; Surge Value: 37
    AC: 35; Action Points: 0
    Conditions: +1 defense bonus (until end of this turn).
    Shift (move action, at_will):
      Ragnarok gains +1 defense bonus (until end of next turn).
    Crushing Surge (standard action, at_will):
      Attacks Soldier with 18 vs. 30 AC (1d20+16; rolled 2).
      Misses: 5 damage (static).
      Soldier has 35 hp remaining (40 hp - 5 damage).
      Soldier gains Marked (until end of Ragnarok's next turn).
    End of turn: +1 defense bonus expires.
  
Round 13:
  Soldier's turn:
    HP: 35/140 (bloodied); Temp HP: 0; Surges: 2; Surge Value: 35
    AC: 30; Action Points: 0
    Conditions: Marked (until end of Ragnarok's next turn).
    Soldier Basic Attack (standard action, at_will):
      Attacks Ragnarok with 36 vs. 35 AC (1d20+21; rolled 15).
      Hits: 22 damage (2d8+6; rolled 8, 8).
      Ragnarok has -6 hp remaining (16 hp - 22 damage).
  Ragnarok's turn:
    HP: -6/112 (bloodied); Temp HP: 0; Surges: 8; Surge Value: 37
    AC: 35; Action Points: 0
    Conditions: +1 defense bonus (until end of this turn).
    Ragnarok is dying (0 death saves failed).
      Rolls death saving throw and gets a 14 (1d20; rolled 14).
      Passes.
    End of turn:
      +1 defense bonus expires.
      Opponent's Marked expires.
  
Round 14:
  Soldier's turn:
    HP: 35/140 (bloodied); Temp HP: 0; Surges: 2; Surge Value: 35
    AC: 30; Action Points: 0
    Soldier Basic Attack (standard action, at_will):
      Attacks Ragnarok with 25 vs. 34 AC (1d20+21; rolled 4).
      Misses.
  Ragnarok's turn:
    HP: -6/112 (bloodied); Temp HP: 0; Surges: 8; Surge Value: 37
    AC: 34; Action Points: 0
    Ragnarok is dying (0 death saves failed).
      Rolls death saving throw and gets a 9 (1d20; rolled 9).
      Fails. 2 failures remaining before death.
  
Round 15:
  Soldier's turn:
    HP: 35/140 (bloodied); Temp HP: 0; Surges: 2; Surge Value: 35
    AC: 30; Action Points: 0
    Soldier Basic Attack (standard action, at_will):
      Attacks Ragnarok with 31 vs. 34 AC (1d20+21; rolled 10).
      Misses.
  Ragnarok's turn:
    HP: -6/112 (bloodied); Temp HP: 0; Surges: 8; Surge Value: 37
    AC: 34; Action Points: 0
    Ragnarok is dying (1 death saves failed).
      Rolls death saving throw and gets a 15 (1d20; rolled 15).
      Passes.
  
Round 16:
  Soldier's turn:
    HP: 35/140 (bloodied); Temp HP: 0; Surges: 2; Surge Value: 35
    AC: 30; Action Points: 0
    Soldier Basic Attack (standard action, at_will):
      Attacks Ragnarok with 41 vs. 34 AC (1d20+21; rolled 20).
      Crits: 22 damage (2d8[max]+6; rolled max).
      Ragnarok has -28 hp remaining (-6 hp - 22 damage).
  Ragnarok's turn:
    HP: -28/112 (bloodied); Temp HP: 0; Surges: 8; Surge Value: 37
    AC: 34; Action Points: 0
    Ragnarok is dying (1 death saves failed).
      Rolls death saving throw and gets a 1 (1d20; rolled 1).
      Fails. 1 failures remaining before death.
  
Round 17:
  Soldier's turn:
    HP: 35/140 (bloodied); Temp HP: 0; Surges: 2; Surge Value: 35
    AC: 30; Action Points: 0
    Soldier Basic Attack (standard action, at_will):
      Attacks Ragnarok with 23 vs. 34 AC (1d20+21; rolled 2).
      Misses.
  Ragnarok's turn:
    HP: -28/112 (bloodied); Temp HP: 0; Surges: 8; Surge Value: 37
    AC: 34; Action Points: 0
    Ragnarok is dying (2 death saves failed).
      Rolls death saving throw and gets a 5 (1d20; rolled 5).
      Fails. 0 failures remaining before death.
  Ragnarok has died!
  
Villains win!
```
[/sblock]

[/sblock]
[sblock=Example of 5 fight(s) survived (99.9% chance)
[sblock=FIGHT #1: Level 12 Ragnarok VS. Level 16 Soldier]

```
Roll initiative!
  Ragnarok rolls 8 initiative (1d20+7; rolled 1).
  Soldier rolls 21 initiative (1d20+15; rolled 6).
  Initiative order: 
    Soldier
    Ragnarok

Round 1:
  Soldier's turn:
    HP: 157/157; Temp HP: 0; Surges: 2; Surge Value: 39
    AC: 32; Action Points: 0
    Soldier Basic Attack (standard action, at_will):
      Attacks Ragnarok with 37 vs. 32 AC (1d20+23; rolled 14).
      Hits: 15 damage (2d8+7; rolled 6, 2).
      Ragnarok reacts with Unbreakable (immediate reaction, encounter):
        Damage is reduced to 5 hp (15 hp - 10 hp).
        Unbreakable has been expended.
      Ragnarok has 107 hp remaining (112 hp - 5 damage).
  Ragnarok's turn:
    HP: 107/112; Temp HP: 0; Surges: 16; Surge Value: 37
    AC: 32; Action Points: 1
    Rain Of Steel (minor action, daily):
      Ragnarok gains Rain of Steel (stance).
      Rain Of Steel has been expended.
    Shift (move action, at_will):
      Ragnarok gains +1 defense bonus (until end of next turn).
    Distracting Spate (standard action, encounter):
      Attacks Soldier with 22 vs. 32 AC (1d20+16; rolled 6).
      Misses: 5 damage (static).
      Soldier has 152 hp remaining (157 hp - 5 damage).
      Soldier gains Marked (until end of Ragnarok's next turn).
      Distracting Spate has been expended.
    Spend Action Point (free action, encounter):
      Ragnarok spends an action point (0 remaining).
      Ferocious Reaction: Ragnarok gains +4 defense bonus (until start of next turn).
      Ragnarok gains a standard action.
      Spend Action Point has been expended.
    Knee Breaker (standard action, daily):
      Attacks Soldier with 31 vs. 32 AC (1d20+16; rolled 15).
      Misses: 17 damage (half of 2d10[brutal 2]+18; rolled 1, 8, 9).
      Marked Scourge has been expended.
      Soldier has 135 hp remaining (152 hp - 17 damage).
      Soldier gains Marked (until end of Ragnarok's next turn).
      Knee Breaker has been expended.
  
Round 2:
  Soldier's turn:
    HP: 135/157; Temp HP: 0; Surges: 2; Surge Value: 39
    AC: 32; Action Points: 0
    Start of turn:
      Rain of Steel:
        Soldier takes: 8 damage (1d10[brutal 2]+5; rolled 3).
        Soldier has 127 hp remaining (135 hp - 8 damage).
    Conditions: Marked (until end of Ragnarok's next turn).
    Soldier Basic Attack (standard action, at_will):
      Attacks Ragnarok with 40 vs. 37 AC (1d20+23; rolled 17).
      Hits: 11 damage (2d8+7; rolled 2, 2).
      Ragnarok has 96 hp remaining (107 hp - 11 damage).
      Ragnarok reacts with Strikebacks Power (immediate reaction, encounter):
        Attacks Soldier with 24 vs. 32 AC (1d20+16; rolled 8).
        Misses: 5 damage (static).
        Soldier has 122 hp remaining (127 hp - 5 damage).
        Soldier gains Marked (until end of Ragnarok's next turn).
        Strikebacks Power has been expended.
  Ragnarok's turn:
    HP: 96/112; Temp HP: 0; Surges: 16; Surge Value: 37
    AC: 37; Action Points: 0
    Start of turn:
      Marked Scourge recharges.
      +4 defense bonus expires.
    Conditions:
      Rain of Steel (stance).
      +1 defense bonus (until end of this turn).
    Crushing Surge (standard action, at_will):
      Attacks Soldier with 24 vs. 32 AC (1d20+16; rolled 8).
      Misses: 5 damage (static).
      Soldier has 117 hp remaining (122 hp - 5 damage).
      Soldier gains Marked (until end of Ragnarok's next turn).
    Shift (move action, at_will):
      Ragnarok gains +1 defense bonus (until end of next turn).
    End of turn: +1 defense bonus expires.
  
Round 3:
  Soldier's turn:
    HP: 117/157; Temp HP: 0; Surges: 2; Surge Value: 39
    AC: 32; Action Points: 0
    Start of turn:
      Rain of Steel:
        Soldier takes: 10 damage (1d10[brutal 2]+7; rolled 1, 3).
        Marked Scourge has been expended.
        Soldier has 107 hp remaining (117 hp - 10 damage).
    Conditions: Marked (until end of Ragnarok's next turn).
    Soldier Encounter Attack (standard action, encounter):
      Attacks Ragnarok with 32 vs. 33 AC (1d20+23; rolled 9).
      Misses.
      Soldier Encounter Attack has been expended.
  Ragnarok's turn:
    HP: 96/112; Temp HP: 0; Surges: 16; Surge Value: 37
    AC: 33; Action Points: 0
    Start of turn: Marked Scourge recharges.
    Conditions:
      Rain of Steel (stance).
      +1 defense bonus (until end of this turn).
    Griffons Wrath (standard action, encounter):
      Attacks Soldier with 22 vs. 32 AC (1d20+16; rolled 6).
      Misses: 5 damage (static).
      Soldier has 102 hp remaining (107 hp - 5 damage).
      Soldier gains Marked (until end of Ragnarok's next turn).
      Griffons Wrath has been expended.
    Shift (move action, at_will):
      Ragnarok gains +1 defense bonus (until end of next turn).
    End of turn: +1 defense bonus expires.
  
Round 4:
  Soldier's turn:
    HP: 102/157; Temp HP: 0; Surges: 2; Surge Value: 39
    AC: 32; Action Points: 0
    Start of turn:
      Rain of Steel:
        Soldier takes: 16 damage (1d10[brutal 2]+7; rolled 9).
        Marked Scourge has been expended.
        Soldier has 86 hp remaining (102 hp - 16 damage).
    Conditions: Marked (until end of Ragnarok's next turn).
    Soldier Basic Attack (standard action, at_will):
      Attacks Ragnarok with 28 vs. 33 AC (1d20+23; rolled 5).
      Misses.
  Ragnarok's turn:
    HP: 96/112; Temp HP: 0; Surges: 16; Surge Value: 37
    AC: 33; Action Points: 0
    Start of turn: Marked Scourge recharges.
    Conditions:
      Rain of Steel (stance).
      +1 defense bonus (until end of this turn).
    Brash Strike (standard action, at_will):
      Attacks Soldier with 36 vs. 32 AC (1d20+18; rolled 18).
      Hits: 28 damage (1d10[brutal 2]+18; rolled 10).
      Marked Scourge has been expended.
      Soldier has 58 hp remaining (86 hp - 28 damage).
      Soldier has been bloodied.
      Ragnarok uses Jackal Strike (free action, daily):
        Attacks Soldier with 23 vs. 32 AC (1d20+16; rolled 7).
        Misses:
          Not expended.
          5 damage (static).
        Soldier has 53 hp remaining (58 hp - 5 damage).
        Soldier gains Marked (until end of Ragnarok's next turn).
      Soldier gains Combat Advantage (until start of Ragnarok's next turn).
      Soldier gains Marked (until end of Ragnarok's next turn).
    Shift (move action, at_will):
      Ragnarok gains +1 defense bonus (until end of next turn).
    End of turn: +1 defense bonus expires.
  
Round 5:
  Soldier's turn:
    HP: 53/157 (bloodied); Temp HP: 0; Surges: 2; Surge Value: 39
    AC: 32; Action Points: 0
    Start of turn:
      Rain of Steel:
        Soldier takes: 9 damage (1d10[brutal 2]+5; rolled 4).
        Soldier has 44 hp remaining (53 hp - 9 damage).
    Conditions:
      Combat Advantage (until start of Ragnarok's next turn).
      Marked (until end of Ragnarok's next turn).
    Soldier Basic Attack (standard action, at_will):
      Attacks Ragnarok with 41 vs. 33 AC (1d20+25; rolled 16).
      Hits: 17 damage (2d8+7; rolled 5, 5).
      Ragnarok has 79 hp remaining (96 hp - 17 damage).
  Ragnarok's turn:
    HP: 79/112; Temp HP: 0; Surges: 16; Surge Value: 37
    AC: 33; Action Points: 0
    Start of turn:
      Opponent's Combat Advantage expires.
      Marked Scourge recharges.
    Conditions:
      Rain of Steel (stance).
      +1 defense bonus (until end of this turn).
    Crushing Surge (standard action, at_will):
      Attacks Soldier with 25 vs. 32 AC (1d20+16; rolled 9).
      Misses: 5 damage (static).
      Soldier has 39 hp remaining (44 hp - 5 damage).
      Soldier gains Marked (until end of Ragnarok's next turn).
    Shift (move action, at_will):
      Ragnarok gains +1 defense bonus (until end of next turn).
    End of turn: +1 defense bonus expires.
  
Round 6:
  Soldier's turn:
    HP: 39/157 (bloodied); Temp HP: 0; Surges: 2; Surge Value: 39
    AC: 32; Action Points: 0
    Start of turn:
      Rain of Steel:
        Soldier takes: 11 damage (1d10[brutal 2]+7; rolled 4).
        Marked Scourge has been expended.
        Soldier has 28 hp remaining (39 hp - 11 damage).
    Conditions: Marked (until end of Ragnarok's next turn).
    Soldier Basic Attack (standard action, at_will):
      Attacks Ragnarok with 35 vs. 33 AC (1d20+23; rolled 12).
      Hits: 9 damage (2d8+7; rolled 1, 1).
      Ragnarok has 70 hp remaining (79 hp - 9 damage).
  Ragnarok's turn:
    HP: 70/112; Temp HP: 0; Surges: 16; Surge Value: 37
    AC: 33; Action Points: 0
    Start of turn: Marked Scourge recharges.
    Conditions:
      Rain of Steel (stance).
      +1 defense bonus (until end of this turn).
    Brash Strike (standard action, at_will):
      Attacks Soldier with 25 vs. 32 AC (1d20+18; rolled 7).
      Misses: 5 damage (static).
      Soldier has 23 hp remaining (28 hp - 5 damage).
      Soldier gains Combat Advantage (until start of Ragnarok's next turn).
      Soldier gains Marked (until end of Ragnarok's next turn).
    Shift (move action, at_will):
      Ragnarok gains +1 defense bonus (until end of next turn).
    End of turn: +1 defense bonus expires.
  
Round 7:
  Soldier's turn:
    HP: 23/157 (bloodied); Temp HP: 0; Surges: 2; Surge Value: 39
    AC: 32; Action Points: 0
    Start of turn:
      Rain of Steel:
        Soldier takes: 16 damage (1d10[brutal 2]+7; rolled 1, 9).
        Marked Scourge has been expended.
        Soldier has 7 hp remaining (23 hp - 16 damage).
    Conditions:
      Combat Advantage (until start of Ragnarok's next turn).
      Marked (until end of Ragnarok's next turn).
    Soldier Basic Attack (standard action, at_will):
      Attacks Ragnarok with 36 vs. 33 AC (1d20+25; rolled 11).
      Hits: 14 damage (2d8+7; rolled 5, 2).
      Ragnarok has 56 hp remaining (70 hp - 14 damage).
      Ragnarok has been bloodied.
  Ragnarok's turn:
    HP: 56/112 (bloodied); Temp HP: 0; Surges: 16; Surge Value: 37
    AC: 33; Action Points: 0
    Start of turn:
      Opponent's Combat Advantage expires.
      Marked Scourge recharges.
    Conditions:
      Rain of Steel (stance).
      +1 defense bonus (until end of this turn).
    Brash Strike (standard action, at_will):
      Attacks Soldier with 27 vs. 32 AC (1d20+18; rolled 9).
      Misses: 5 damage (static).
      Soldier has 2 hp remaining (7 hp - 5 damage).
      Soldier gains Combat Advantage (until start of Ragnarok's next turn).
      Soldier gains Marked (until end of Ragnarok's next turn).
    Shift (move action, at_will):
      Ragnarok gains +1 defense bonus (until end of next turn).
    Second Wind (minor action, encounter):
      Ragnarok spends a healing surge (15 remaining).
      Ragnarok heals 37 hp (56 hp -> 93 hp; 0 hp wasted).
      Ragnarok gains +2 defense bonus (until start of next turn).
      Second Wind has been expended.
    End of turn: +1 defense bonus expires.
  
Round 8:
  Soldier's turn:
    HP: 2/157 (bloodied); Temp HP: 0; Surges: 2; Surge Value: 39
    AC: 32; Action Points: 0
    Start of turn:
      Rain of Steel:
        Soldier takes: 11 damage (1d10[brutal 2]+7; rolled 1, 4).
        Marked Scourge has been expended.
        Soldier has -9 hp remaining (2 hp - 11 damage).
        Enduring Warrior: Ragnarok heals 5 hp (93 hp -> 98 hp; 0 hp wasted).
    Conditions:
      Combat Advantage (until start of Ragnarok's next turn).
      Marked (until end of Ragnarok's next turn).
  Soldier has died!
  
Heroes win!
Ragnarok takes a short rest.
  Ragnarok has 98/112 hp; wants at least 94 hp.
  Powers recharge:
    Distracting Spate recharges.
    Unbreakable recharges.
    Griffons Wrath recharges.
    Spend Action Point recharges.
    Second Wind recharges.
    Strikebacks Power recharges.
  Conditions expire:
    Rain of steel expires.
    +1 defense bonus expires.
    +2 defense bonus expires.
```
[/sblock]
[sblock=FIGHT #2: Level 12 Ragnarok VS. Level 14 Soldier]

```
Roll initiative!
  Ragnarok rolls 27 initiative (1d20+7; rolled 20).
  Soldier rolls 18 initiative (1d20+14; rolled 4).
  Initiative order: 
    Ragnarok
    Soldier

Round 1:
  Ragnarok's turn:
    HP: 98/112; Temp HP: 0; Surges: 15; Surge Value: 37
    AC: 32; Action Points: 0
    Start of turn: Marked Scourge recharges.
    Brash Strike (standard action, at_will):
      Attacks Soldier with 38 vs. 30 AC (1d20+18; rolled 20).
      Crits: 45 damage (1d10[brutal 2, max]+16 + 3d12; rolled max + 9, 9, 1).
      Soldier has 95 hp remaining (140 hp - 45 damage).
      Soldier gains Combat Advantage (until start of Ragnarok's next turn).
      Soldier gains Marked (until end of Ragnarok's next turn).
    Shift (move action, at_will):
      Ragnarok gains +1 defense bonus (until end of next turn).
  Soldier's turn:
    HP: 95/140; Temp HP: 0; Surges: 2; Surge Value: 35
    AC: 30; Action Points: 0
    Conditions:
      Combat Advantage (until start of Ragnarok's next turn).
      Marked (until end of Ragnarok's next turn).
    Soldier Encounter Attack (standard action, encounter):
      Attacks Ragnarok with 27 vs. 33 AC (1d20+23; rolled 4).
      Misses.
      Soldier Encounter Attack has been expended.
  
Round 2:
  Ragnarok's turn:
    HP: 98/112; Temp HP: 0; Surges: 15; Surge Value: 37
    AC: 33; Action Points: 0
    Start of turn: Opponent's Combat Advantage expires.
    Conditions: +1 defense bonus (until end of this turn).
    Shift (move action, at_will):
      Ragnarok gains +1 defense bonus (until end of next turn).
    Brash Strike (standard action, at_will):
      Attacks Soldier with 20 vs. 30 AC (1d20+18; rolled 2).
      Misses: 5 damage (static).
      Soldier has 90 hp remaining (95 hp - 5 damage).
      Soldier gains Combat Advantage (until start of Ragnarok's next turn).
      Soldier gains Marked (until end of Ragnarok's next turn).
    End of turn: +1 defense bonus expires.
  Soldier's turn:
    HP: 90/140; Temp HP: 0; Surges: 2; Surge Value: 35
    AC: 30; Action Points: 0
    Conditions:
      Combat Advantage (until start of Ragnarok's next turn).
      Marked (until end of Ragnarok's next turn).
    Soldier Basic Attack (standard action, at_will):
      Attacks Ragnarok with 36 vs. 33 AC (1d20+23; rolled 13).
      Hits: 19 damage (2d8+6; rolled 8, 5).
      Ragnarok reacts with Unbreakable (immediate reaction, encounter):
        Damage is reduced to 9 hp (19 hp - 10 hp).
        Unbreakable has been expended.
      Ragnarok has 89 hp remaining (98 hp - 9 damage).
  
Round 3:
  Ragnarok's turn:
    HP: 89/112; Temp HP: 0; Surges: 15; Surge Value: 37
    AC: 33; Action Points: 0
    Start of turn: Opponent's Combat Advantage expires.
    Conditions: +1 defense bonus (until end of this turn).
    Griffons Wrath (standard action, encounter):
      Attacks Soldier with 18 vs. 30 AC (1d20+16; rolled 2).
      Misses: 5 damage (static).
      Soldier has 85 hp remaining (90 hp - 5 damage).
      Soldier gains Marked (until end of Ragnarok's next turn).
      Griffons Wrath has been expended.
    Shift (move action, at_will):
      Ragnarok gains +1 defense bonus (until end of next turn).
    End of turn: +1 defense bonus expires.
  Soldier's turn:
    HP: 85/140; Temp HP: 0; Surges: 2; Surge Value: 35
    AC: 30; Action Points: 0
    Conditions: Marked (until end of Ragnarok's next turn).
    Soldier Basic Attack (standard action, at_will):
      Attacks Ragnarok with 22 vs. 33 AC (1d20+21; rolled 1).
      Misses.
  
Round 4:
  Ragnarok's turn:
    HP: 89/112; Temp HP: 0; Surges: 15; Surge Value: 37
    AC: 33; Action Points: 0
    Conditions: +1 defense bonus (until end of this turn).
    Crushing Blow (standard action, encounter):
      Attacks Soldier with 33 vs. 30 AC (1d20+16; rolled 17).
      Hits: 38 damage (2d10[brutal 2]+18; rolled 10, 10).
      Marked Scourge has been expended.
      Soldier has 47 hp remaining (85 hp - 38 damage).
      Soldier has been bloodied.
      Ragnarok uses Jackal Strike (free action, daily):
        Attacks Soldier with 33 vs. 30 AC (1d20+16; rolled 17).
        Hits: 28 damage (3d10[brutal 2]+11; rolled 3, 10, 2, 4).
        Soldier has 19 hp remaining (47 hp - 28 damage).
        Soldier gains Marked (until end of Ragnarok's next turn).
        Jackal Strike has been expended.
      Soldier gains Marked (until end of Ragnarok's next turn).
      Crushing Blow has been expended.
    Shift (move action, at_will):
      Ragnarok gains +1 defense bonus (until end of next turn).
    End of turn: +1 defense bonus expires.
  Soldier's turn:
    HP: 19/140 (bloodied); Temp HP: 0; Surges: 2; Surge Value: 35
    AC: 30; Action Points: 0
    Conditions: Marked (until end of Ragnarok's next turn).
    Soldier Basic Attack (standard action, at_will):
      Attacks Ragnarok with 34 vs. 33 AC (1d20+21; rolled 13).
      Hits: 11 damage (2d8+6; rolled 2, 3).
      Ragnarok has 78 hp remaining (89 hp - 11 damage).
      Ragnarok reacts with Strikebacks Power (immediate reaction, encounter):
        Attacks Soldier with 34 vs. 30 AC (1d20+16; rolled 18).
        Hits: 21 damage (1d10[brutal 2]+11; rolled 10).
        Soldier has -2 hp remaining (19 hp - 21 damage).
        Enduring Warrior: Ragnarok heals 5 hp (78 hp -> 83 hp; 0 hp wasted).
        Soldier gains Marked (until end of Ragnarok's next turn).
        Strikebacks Power has been expended.
  Soldier has died!
  
Heroes win!
Ragnarok takes a short rest.
  Ragnarok has 83/112 hp; wants at least 94 hp.
    Ragnarok spends a healing surge (14 remaining).
    Ragnarok heals 37 hp (83 hp -> 112 hp; 8 hp wasted).
  Powers recharge:
    Crushing Blow recharges.
    Unbreakable recharges.
    Griffons Wrath recharges.
    Strikebacks Power recharges.
  Conditions expire:
    +1 defense bonus expires.
  Milestone:
    Ragnarok gains an action point.
    Meliorating Gith Plate Armor +3: enhancement increases to +4.
```
[/sblock]
[sblock=FIGHT #3: Level 12 Ragnarok VS. Level 15 Soldier]

```
Roll initiative!
  Ragnarok rolls 13 initiative (1d20+7; rolled 6).
  Soldier rolls 15 initiative (1d20+14; rolled 1).
  Initiative order: 
    Soldier
    Ragnarok

Round 1:
  Soldier's turn:
    HP: 148/148; Temp HP: 0; Surges: 2; Surge Value: 37
    AC: 31; Action Points: 0
    Soldier Encounter Attack (standard action, encounter):
      Attacks Ragnarok with 29 vs. 33 AC (1d20+22; rolled 7).
      Misses.
      Soldier Encounter Attack has been expended.
  Ragnarok's turn:
    HP: 112/112; Temp HP: 0; Surges: 14; Surge Value: 37
    AC: 33; Action Points: 1
    Start of turn: Marked Scourge recharges.
    Shift (move action, at_will):
      Ragnarok gains +1 defense bonus (until end of next turn).
    Griffons Wrath (standard action, encounter):
      Attacks Soldier with 23 vs. 31 AC (1d20+16; rolled 7).
      Misses: 5 damage (static).
      Soldier has 143 hp remaining (148 hp - 5 damage).
      Soldier gains Marked (until end of Ragnarok's next turn).
      Griffons Wrath has been expended.
    Spend Action Point (free action, encounter):
      Ragnarok spends an action point (0 remaining).
      Ferocious Reaction: Ragnarok gains +4 defense bonus (until start of next turn).
      Ragnarok gains a standard action.
      Spend Action Point has been expended.
    Brash Strike (standard action, at_will):
      Attacks Soldier with 20 vs. 31 AC (1d20+18; rolled 2).
      Misses: 5 damage (static).
      Soldier has 138 hp remaining (143 hp - 5 damage).
      Soldier gains Combat Advantage (until start of Ragnarok's next turn).
      Soldier gains Marked (until end of Ragnarok's next turn).
  
Round 2:
  Soldier's turn:
    HP: 138/148; Temp HP: 0; Surges: 2; Surge Value: 37
    AC: 31; Action Points: 0
    Conditions:
      Combat Advantage (until start of Ragnarok's next turn).
      Marked (until end of Ragnarok's next turn).
    Soldier Basic Attack (standard action, at_will):
      Attacks Ragnarok with 44 vs. 38 AC (1d20+24; rolled 20).
      Crits: 22 damage (2d8[max]+6; rolled max).
      Ragnarok reacts with Unbreakable (immediate reaction, encounter):
        Damage is reduced to 12 hp (22 hp - 10 hp).
        Unbreakable has been expended.
      Ragnarok has 100 hp remaining (112 hp - 12 damage).
  Ragnarok's turn:
    HP: 100/112; Temp HP: 0; Surges: 14; Surge Value: 37
    AC: 38; Action Points: 0
    Start of turn:
      Opponent's Combat Advantage expires.
      +4 defense bonus expires.
    Conditions: +1 defense bonus (until end of this turn).
    Crushing Blow (standard action, encounter):
      Attacks Soldier with 34 vs. 31 AC (1d20+16; rolled 18).
      Hits: 28 damage (2d10[brutal 2]+18; rolled 3, 7).
      Marked Scourge has been expended.
      Soldier has 110 hp remaining (138 hp - 28 damage).
      Soldier gains Marked (until end of Ragnarok's next turn).
      Crushing Blow has been expended.
    Shift (move action, at_will):
      Ragnarok gains +1 defense bonus (until end of next turn).
    End of turn: +1 defense bonus expires.
  
Round 3:
  Soldier's turn:
    HP: 110/148; Temp HP: 0; Surges: 2; Surge Value: 37
    AC: 31; Action Points: 0
    Conditions: Marked (until end of Ragnarok's next turn).
    Soldier Basic Attack (standard action, at_will):
      Attacks Ragnarok with 29 vs. 34 AC (1d20+22; rolled 7).
      Misses.
  Ragnarok's turn:
    HP: 100/112; Temp HP: 0; Surges: 14; Surge Value: 37
    AC: 34; Action Points: 0
    Start of turn: Marked Scourge recharges.
    Conditions: +1 defense bonus (until end of this turn).
    Crushing Surge (standard action, at_will):
      Attacks Soldier with 17 vs. 31 AC (1d20+16; rolled 1).
      Misses: 5 damage (static).
      Soldier has 105 hp remaining (110 hp - 5 damage).
      Soldier gains Marked (until end of Ragnarok's next turn).
    Shift (move action, at_will):
      Ragnarok gains +1 defense bonus (until end of next turn).
    End of turn: +1 defense bonus expires.
  
Round 4:
  Soldier's turn:
    HP: 105/148; Temp HP: 0; Surges: 2; Surge Value: 37
    AC: 31; Action Points: 0
    Conditions: Marked (until end of Ragnarok's next turn).
    Soldier Basic Attack (standard action, at_will):
      Attacks Ragnarok with 33 vs. 34 AC (1d20+22; rolled 11).
      Misses.
  Ragnarok's turn:
    HP: 100/112; Temp HP: 0; Surges: 14; Surge Value: 37
    AC: 34; Action Points: 0
    Conditions: +1 defense bonus (until end of this turn).
    Shift (move action, at_will):
      Ragnarok gains +1 defense bonus (until end of next turn).
    Distracting Spate (standard action, encounter):
      Attacks Soldier with 28 vs. 31 AC (1d20+16; rolled 12).
      Misses: 5 damage (static).
      Soldier has 100 hp remaining (105 hp - 5 damage).
      Soldier gains Marked (until end of Ragnarok's next turn).
      Distracting Spate has been expended.
    End of turn: +1 defense bonus expires.
  
Round 5:
  Soldier's turn:
    HP: 100/148; Temp HP: 0; Surges: 2; Surge Value: 37
    AC: 31; Action Points: 0
    Conditions: Marked (until end of Ragnarok's next turn).
    Soldier Basic Attack (standard action, at_will):
      Attacks Ragnarok with 27 vs. 34 AC (1d20+22; rolled 5).
      Misses.
  Ragnarok's turn:
    HP: 100/112; Temp HP: 0; Surges: 14; Surge Value: 37
    AC: 34; Action Points: 0
    Conditions: +1 defense bonus (until end of this turn).
    Brash Strike (standard action, at_will):
      Attacks Soldier with 22 vs. 31 AC (1d20+18; rolled 4).
      Misses: 5 damage (static).
      Soldier has 95 hp remaining (100 hp - 5 damage).
      Soldier gains Combat Advantage (until start of Ragnarok's next turn).
      Soldier gains Marked (until end of Ragnarok's next turn).
    Shift (move action, at_will):
      Ragnarok gains +1 defense bonus (until end of next turn).
    End of turn: +1 defense bonus expires.
  
Round 6:
  Soldier's turn:
    HP: 95/148; Temp HP: 0; Surges: 2; Surge Value: 37
    AC: 31; Action Points: 0
    Conditions:
      Combat Advantage (until start of Ragnarok's next turn).
      Marked (until end of Ragnarok's next turn).
    Soldier Basic Attack (standard action, at_will):
      Attacks Ragnarok with 42 vs. 34 AC (1d20+24; rolled 18).
      Hits: 13 damage (2d8+6; rolled 5, 2).
      Ragnarok has 87 hp remaining (100 hp - 13 damage).
      Ragnarok reacts with Strikebacks Power (immediate reaction, encounter):
        Attacks Soldier with 23 vs. 31 AC (1d20+16; rolled 7).
        Misses: 5 damage (static).
        Soldier has 90 hp remaining (95 hp - 5 damage).
        Soldier gains Marked (until end of Ragnarok's next turn).
        Strikebacks Power has been expended.
  Ragnarok's turn:
    HP: 87/112; Temp HP: 0; Surges: 14; Surge Value: 37
    AC: 34; Action Points: 0
    Start of turn: Opponent's Combat Advantage expires.
    Conditions: +1 defense bonus (until end of this turn).
    Brash Strike (standard action, at_will):
      Attacks Soldier with 29 vs. 31 AC (1d20+18; rolled 11).
      Misses: 5 damage (static).
      Soldier has 85 hp remaining (90 hp - 5 damage).
      Soldier gains Combat Advantage (until start of Ragnarok's next turn).
      Soldier gains Marked (until end of Ragnarok's next turn).
    Shift (move action, at_will):
      Ragnarok gains +1 defense bonus (until end of next turn).
    End of turn: +1 defense bonus expires.
  
Round 7:
  Soldier's turn:
    HP: 85/148; Temp HP: 0; Surges: 2; Surge Value: 37
    AC: 31; Action Points: 0
    Conditions:
      Combat Advantage (until start of Ragnarok's next turn).
      Marked (until end of Ragnarok's next turn).
    Soldier Basic Attack (standard action, at_will):
      Attacks Ragnarok with 35 vs. 34 AC (1d20+24; rolled 11).
      Hits: 15 damage (2d8+6; rolled 7, 2).
      Ragnarok has 72 hp remaining (87 hp - 15 damage).
  Ragnarok's turn:
    HP: 72/112; Temp HP: 0; Surges: 14; Surge Value: 37
    AC: 34; Action Points: 0
    Start of turn: Opponent's Combat Advantage expires.
    Conditions: +1 defense bonus (until end of this turn).
    Crushing Surge (standard action, at_will):
      Attacks Soldier with 25 vs. 31 AC (1d20+16; rolled 9).
      Misses: 5 damage (static).
      Soldier has 80 hp remaining (85 hp - 5 damage).
      Soldier gains Marked (until end of Ragnarok's next turn).
    Shift (move action, at_will):
      Ragnarok gains +1 defense bonus (until end of next turn).
    End of turn: +1 defense bonus expires.
  
Round 8:
  Soldier's turn:
    HP: 80/148; Temp HP: 0; Surges: 2; Surge Value: 37
    AC: 31; Action Points: 0
    Conditions: Marked (until end of Ragnarok's next turn).
    Soldier Basic Attack (standard action, at_will):
      Attacks Ragnarok with 23 vs. 34 AC (1d20+22; rolled 1).
      Misses.
  Ragnarok's turn:
    HP: 72/112; Temp HP: 0; Surges: 14; Surge Value: 37
    AC: 34; Action Points: 0
    Conditions: +1 defense bonus (until end of this turn).
    Shift (move action, at_will):
      Ragnarok gains +1 defense bonus (until end of next turn).
    Brash Strike (standard action, at_will):
      Attacks Soldier with 30 vs. 31 AC (1d20+18; rolled 12).
      Misses: 5 damage (static).
      Soldier has 75 hp remaining (80 hp - 5 damage).
      Soldier gains Combat Advantage (until start of Ragnarok's next turn).
      Soldier gains Marked (until end of Ragnarok's next turn).
    End of turn: +1 defense bonus expires.
  
Round 9:
  Soldier's turn:
    HP: 75/148; Temp HP: 0; Surges: 2; Surge Value: 37
    AC: 31; Action Points: 0
    Conditions:
      Combat Advantage (until start of Ragnarok's next turn).
      Marked (until end of Ragnarok's next turn).
    Soldier Basic Attack (standard action, at_will):
      Attacks Ragnarok with 36 vs. 34 AC (1d20+24; rolled 12).
      Hits: 18 damage (2d8+6; rolled 8, 4).
      Ragnarok has 54 hp remaining (72 hp - 18 damage).
      Ragnarok has been bloodied.
  Ragnarok's turn:
    HP: 54/112 (bloodied); Temp HP: 0; Surges: 14; Surge Value: 37
    AC: 34; Action Points: 0
    Start of turn: Opponent's Combat Advantage expires.
    Conditions: +1 defense bonus (until end of this turn).
    Brash Strike (standard action, at_will):
      Attacks Soldier with 25 vs. 31 AC (1d20+18; rolled 7).
      Misses: 5 damage (static).
      Soldier has 70 hp remaining (75 hp - 5 damage).
      Soldier has been bloodied.
      Soldier gains Combat Advantage (until start of Ragnarok's next turn).
      Soldier gains Marked (until end of Ragnarok's next turn).
    Second Wind (minor action, encounter):
      Ragnarok spends a healing surge (13 remaining).
      Ragnarok heals 37 hp (54 hp -> 91 hp; 0 hp wasted).
      Ragnarok gains +2 defense bonus (until start of next turn).
      Second Wind has been expended.
    Shift (move action, at_will):
      Ragnarok gains +1 defense bonus (until end of next turn).
    End of turn: +1 defense bonus expires.
  
Round 10:
  Soldier's turn:
    HP: 70/148 (bloodied); Temp HP: 0; Surges: 2; Surge Value: 37
    AC: 31; Action Points: 0
    Conditions:
      Combat Advantage (until start of Ragnarok's next turn).
      Marked (until end of Ragnarok's next turn).
    Soldier Basic Attack (standard action, at_will):
      Attacks Ragnarok with 28 vs. 36 AC (1d20+24; rolled 4).
      Misses.
  Ragnarok's turn:
    HP: 91/112; Temp HP: 0; Surges: 13; Surge Value: 37
    AC: 36; Action Points: 0
    Start of turn:
      Opponent's Combat Advantage expires.
      +2 defense bonus expires.
    Conditions: +1 defense bonus (until end of this turn).
    Crushing Surge (standard action, at_will):
      Attacks Soldier with 21 vs. 31 AC (1d20+16; rolled 5).
      Misses: 5 damage (static).
      Soldier has 65 hp remaining (70 hp - 5 damage).
      Soldier gains Marked (until end of Ragnarok's next turn).
    Shift (move action, at_will):
      Ragnarok gains +1 defense bonus (until end of next turn).
    End of turn: +1 defense bonus expires.
  
Round 11:
  Soldier's turn:
    HP: 65/148 (bloodied); Temp HP: 0; Surges: 2; Surge Value: 37
    AC: 31; Action Points: 0
    Conditions: Marked (until end of Ragnarok's next turn).
    Soldier Basic Attack (standard action, at_will):
      Attacks Ragnarok with 29 vs. 34 AC (1d20+22; rolled 7).
      Misses.
  Ragnarok's turn:
    HP: 91/112; Temp HP: 0; Surges: 13; Surge Value: 37
    AC: 34; Action Points: 0
    Conditions: +1 defense bonus (until end of this turn).
    Brash Strike (standard action, at_will):
      Attacks Soldier with 24 vs. 31 AC (1d20+18; rolled 6).
      Misses: 5 damage (static).
      Soldier has 60 hp remaining (65 hp - 5 damage).
      Soldier gains Combat Advantage (until start of Ragnarok's next turn).
      Soldier gains Marked (until end of Ragnarok's next turn).
    Shift (move action, at_will):
      Ragnarok gains +1 defense bonus (until end of next turn).
    End of turn: +1 defense bonus expires.
  
Round 12:
  Soldier's turn:
    HP: 60/148 (bloodied); Temp HP: 0; Surges: 2; Surge Value: 37
    AC: 31; Action Points: 0
    Conditions:
      Combat Advantage (until start of Ragnarok's next turn).
      Marked (until end of Ragnarok's next turn).
    Soldier Basic Attack (standard action, at_will):
      Attacks Ragnarok with 27 vs. 34 AC (1d20+24; rolled 3).
      Misses.
  Ragnarok's turn:
    HP: 91/112; Temp HP: 0; Surges: 13; Surge Value: 37
    AC: 34; Action Points: 0
    Start of turn: Opponent's Combat Advantage expires.
    Conditions: +1 defense bonus (until end of this turn).
    Shift (move action, at_will):
      Ragnarok gains +1 defense bonus (until end of next turn).
    Brash Strike (standard action, at_will):
      Attacks Soldier with 31 vs. 31 AC (1d20+18; rolled 13).
      Hits: 23 damage (1d10[brutal 2]+18; rolled 5).
      Marked Scourge has been expended.
      Soldier has 37 hp remaining (60 hp - 23 damage).
      Soldier gains Combat Advantage (until start of Ragnarok's next turn).
      Soldier gains Marked (until end of Ragnarok's next turn).
    End of turn: +1 defense bonus expires.
  
Round 13:
  Soldier's turn:
    HP: 37/148 (bloodied); Temp HP: 0; Surges: 2; Surge Value: 37
    AC: 31; Action Points: 0
    Conditions:
      Combat Advantage (until start of Ragnarok's next turn).
      Marked (until end of Ragnarok's next turn).
    Soldier Basic Attack (standard action, at_will):
      Attacks Ragnarok with 43 vs. 34 AC (1d20+24; rolled 19).
      Hits: 17 damage (2d8+6; rolled 6, 5).
      Ragnarok has 74 hp remaining (91 hp - 17 damage).
  Ragnarok's turn:
    HP: 74/112; Temp HP: 0; Surges: 13; Surge Value: 37
    AC: 34; Action Points: 0
    Start of turn:
      Opponent's Combat Advantage expires.
      Marked Scourge recharges.
    Conditions: +1 defense bonus (until end of this turn).
    Crushing Surge (standard action, at_will):
      Attacks Soldier with 31 vs. 31 AC (1d20+16; rolled 15).
      Hits: 19 damage (1d10[brutal 2]+13; rolled 6).
      Marked Scourge has been expended.
      Soldier has 18 hp remaining (37 hp - 19 damage).
      Ragnarok gains 7 temp hp (had 0; applied 7).
      Soldier gains Marked (until end of Ragnarok's next turn).
    Shift (move action, at_will):
      Ragnarok gains +1 defense bonus (until end of next turn).
    End of turn: +1 defense bonus expires.
  
Round 14:
  Soldier's turn:
    HP: 18/148 (bloodied); Temp HP: 0; Surges: 2; Surge Value: 37
    AC: 31; Action Points: 0
    Conditions: Marked (until end of Ragnarok's next turn).
    Soldier Basic Attack (standard action, at_will):
      Attacks Ragnarok with 40 vs. 34 AC (1d20+22; rolled 18).
      Hits: 14 damage (2d8+6; rolled 7, 1).
      Ragnarok deflects 7 damage; 7 gets through (7 temp hp - 14 damage).
      Ragnarok has 67 hp remaining (74 hp - 7 damage).
  Ragnarok's turn:
    HP: 67/112; Temp HP: 0; Surges: 13; Surge Value: 37
    AC: 34; Action Points: 0
    Start of turn: Marked Scourge recharges.
    Conditions: +1 defense bonus (until end of this turn).
    Shift (move action, at_will):
      Ragnarok gains +1 defense bonus (until end of next turn).
    Brash Strike (standard action, at_will):
      Attacks Soldier with 34 vs. 31 AC (1d20+18; rolled 16).
      Hits: 23 damage (1d10[brutal 2]+18; rolled 5).
      Marked Scourge has been expended.
      Soldier has -5 hp remaining (18 hp - 23 damage).
      Enduring Warrior: Ragnarok heals 5 hp (67 hp -> 72 hp; 0 hp wasted).
      Soldier gains Combat Advantage (until start of Ragnarok's next turn).
      Soldier gains Marked (until end of Ragnarok's next turn).
    End of turn: +1 defense bonus expires.
  Soldier has died!
  
Heroes win!
Ragnarok takes a short rest.
  Ragnarok has 72/112 hp; wants at least 94 hp.
    Ragnarok spends a healing surge (12 remaining).
    Ragnarok heals 37 hp (72 hp -> 109 hp; 0 hp wasted).
  Powers recharge:
    Distracting Spate recharges.
    Crushing Blow recharges.
    Unbreakable recharges.
    Griffons Wrath recharges.
    Spend Action Point recharges.
    Second Wind recharges.
    Strikebacks Power recharges.
  Conditions expire:
    +1 defense bonus expires.
```
[/sblock]
[sblock=FIGHT #4: Level 12 Ragnarok VS. Level 13 Soldier]

```
Roll initiative!
  Ragnarok rolls 21 initiative (1d20+7; rolled 14).
  Soldier rolls 27 initiative (1d20+12; rolled 15).
  Initiative order: 
    Soldier
    Ragnarok

Round 1:
  Soldier's turn:
    HP: 131/131; Temp HP: 0; Surges: 2; Surge Value: 32
    AC: 29; Action Points: 0
    Soldier Encounter Attack (standard action, encounter):
      Attacks Ragnarok with 28 vs. 33 AC (1d20+20; rolled 8).
      Misses.
      Soldier Encounter Attack has been expended.
  Ragnarok's turn:
    HP: 109/112; Temp HP: 0; Surges: 12; Surge Value: 37
    AC: 33; Action Points: 0
    Start of turn: Marked Scourge recharges.
    Distracting Spate (standard action, encounter):
      Attacks Soldier with 31 vs. 29 AC (1d20+16; rolled 15).
      Hits: 25 damage (2d10[brutal 2]+11; rolled 10, 1, 4).
      Soldier has 106 hp remaining (131 hp - 25 damage).
      Ragnarok gains Combat Advantage (until end of next turn).
      Soldier gains Marked (until end of Ragnarok's next turn).
      Distracting Spate has been expended.
    Shift (move action, at_will):
      Ragnarok gains +1 defense bonus (until end of next turn).
  
Round 2:
  Soldier's turn:
    HP: 106/131; Temp HP: 0; Surges: 2; Surge Value: 32
    AC: 29; Action Points: 0
    Conditions: Marked (until end of Ragnarok's next turn).
    Soldier Basic Attack (standard action, at_will):
      Attacks Ragnarok with 28 vs. 34 AC (1d20+20; rolled 8).
      Misses.
  Ragnarok's turn:
    HP: 109/112; Temp HP: 0; Surges: 12; Surge Value: 37
    AC: 34; Action Points: 0
    Conditions:
      Combat Advantage (until end of this turn).
      +1 defense bonus (until end of this turn).
    Crushing Blow (standard action, encounter):
      Attacks Soldier with 28 vs. 29 AC (1d20+18; rolled 10).
      Misses: 5 damage (static).
      Soldier has 101 hp remaining (106 hp - 5 damage).
      Soldier gains Marked (until end of Ragnarok's next turn).
      Crushing Blow has been expended.
    Shift (move action, at_will):
      Ragnarok gains +1 defense bonus (until end of next turn).
    End of turn:
      Combat Advantage expires.
      +1 defense bonus expires.
  
Round 3:
  Soldier's turn:
    HP: 101/131; Temp HP: 0; Surges: 2; Surge Value: 32
    AC: 29; Action Points: 0
    Conditions: Marked (until end of Ragnarok's next turn).
    Soldier Basic Attack (standard action, at_will):
      Attacks Ragnarok with 40 vs. 34 AC (1d20+20; rolled 20).
      Crits: 22 damage (2d8[max]+6; rolled max).
      Ragnarok reacts with Unbreakable (immediate reaction, encounter):
        Damage is reduced to 12 hp (22 hp - 10 hp).
        Unbreakable has been expended.
      Ragnarok has 97 hp remaining (109 hp - 12 damage).
  Ragnarok's turn:
    HP: 97/112; Temp HP: 0; Surges: 12; Surge Value: 37
    AC: 34; Action Points: 0
    Conditions: +1 defense bonus (until end of this turn).
    Brash Strike (standard action, at_will):
      Attacks Soldier with 27 vs. 29 AC (1d20+18; rolled 9).
      Misses: 5 damage (static).
      Soldier has 96 hp remaining (101 hp - 5 damage).
      Soldier gains Combat Advantage (until start of Ragnarok's next turn).
      Soldier gains Marked (until end of Ragnarok's next turn).
    Shift (move action, at_will):
      Ragnarok gains +1 defense bonus (until end of next turn).
    End of turn: +1 defense bonus expires.
  
Round 4:
  Soldier's turn:
    HP: 96/131; Temp HP: 0; Surges: 2; Surge Value: 32
    AC: 29; Action Points: 0
    Conditions:
      Combat Advantage (until start of Ragnarok's next turn).
      Marked (until end of Ragnarok's next turn).
    Soldier Basic Attack (standard action, at_will):
      Attacks Ragnarok with 27 vs. 34 AC (1d20+22; rolled 5).
      Misses.
  Ragnarok's turn:
    HP: 97/112; Temp HP: 0; Surges: 12; Surge Value: 37
    AC: 34; Action Points: 0
    Start of turn: Opponent's Combat Advantage expires.
    Conditions: +1 defense bonus (until end of this turn).
    Shift (move action, at_will):
      Ragnarok gains +1 defense bonus (until end of next turn).
    Crushing Surge (standard action, at_will):
      Attacks Soldier with 26 vs. 29 AC (1d20+16; rolled 10).
      Misses: 5 damage (static).
      Soldier has 91 hp remaining (96 hp - 5 damage).
      Soldier gains Marked (until end of Ragnarok's next turn).
    End of turn: +1 defense bonus expires.
  
Round 5:
  Soldier's turn:
    HP: 91/131; Temp HP: 0; Surges: 2; Surge Value: 32
    AC: 29; Action Points: 0
    Conditions: Marked (until end of Ragnarok's next turn).
    Soldier Basic Attack (standard action, at_will):
      Attacks Ragnarok with 36 vs. 34 AC (1d20+20; rolled 16).
      Hits: 17 damage (2d8+6; rolled 4, 7).
      Ragnarok has 80 hp remaining (97 hp - 17 damage).
      Ragnarok reacts with Strikebacks Power (immediate reaction, encounter):
        Attacks Soldier with 31 vs. 29 AC (1d20+16; rolled 15).
        Hits: 20 damage (1d10[brutal 2]+13; rolled 7).
        Marked Scourge has been expended.
        Soldier has 71 hp remaining (91 hp - 20 damage).
        Soldier gains Marked (until end of Ragnarok's next turn).
        Strikebacks Power has been expended.
  Ragnarok's turn:
    HP: 80/112; Temp HP: 0; Surges: 12; Surge Value: 37
    AC: 34; Action Points: 0
    Start of turn: Marked Scourge recharges.
    Conditions: +1 defense bonus (until end of this turn).
    Griffons Wrath (standard action, encounter):
      Attacks Soldier with 36 vs. 29 AC (1d20+16; rolled 20).
      Crits: 44 damage (2d10[brutal 2, max]+13 + 3d12; rolled max + 3, 2, 6).
      Marked Scourge has been expended.
      Soldier has 27 hp remaining (71 hp - 44 damage).
      Soldier has been bloodied.
      Soldier gains -2 AC penalty (until end of Ragnarok's next turn).
      Soldier gains Marked (until end of Ragnarok's next turn).
      Griffons Wrath has been expended.
    Shift (move action, at_will):
      Ragnarok gains +1 defense bonus (until end of next turn).
    End of turn: +1 defense bonus expires.
  
Round 6:
  Soldier's turn:
    HP: 27/131 (bloodied); Temp HP: 0; Surges: 2; Surge Value: 32
    AC: 27; Action Points: 0
    Conditions:
      -2 AC penalty (until end of Ragnarok's next turn).
      Marked (until end of Ragnarok's next turn).
    Soldier Basic Attack (standard action, at_will):
      Attacks Ragnarok with 29 vs. 34 AC (1d20+20; rolled 9).
      Misses.
  Ragnarok's turn:
    HP: 80/112; Temp HP: 0; Surges: 12; Surge Value: 37
    AC: 34; Action Points: 0
    Start of turn: Marked Scourge recharges.
    Conditions: +1 defense bonus (until end of this turn).
    Crushing Surge (standard action, at_will):
      Attacks Soldier with 24 vs. 27 AC (1d20+16; rolled 8).
      Misses: 5 damage (static).
      Soldier has 22 hp remaining (27 hp - 5 damage).
      Soldier gains Marked (until end of Ragnarok's next turn).
    Shift (move action, at_will):
      Ragnarok gains +1 defense bonus (until end of next turn).
    End of turn:
      +1 defense bonus expires.
      Opponent's -2 AC penalty expires.
  
Round 7:
  Soldier's turn:
    HP: 22/131 (bloodied); Temp HP: 0; Surges: 2; Surge Value: 32
    AC: 29; Action Points: 0
    Conditions: Marked (until end of Ragnarok's next turn).
    Soldier Basic Attack (standard action, at_will):
      Attacks Ragnarok with 29 vs. 34 AC (1d20+20; rolled 9).
      Misses.
  Ragnarok's turn:
    HP: 80/112; Temp HP: 0; Surges: 12; Surge Value: 37
    AC: 34; Action Points: 0
    Conditions: +1 defense bonus (until end of this turn).
    Shift (move action, at_will):
      Ragnarok gains +1 defense bonus (until end of next turn).
    Crushing Surge (standard action, at_will):
      Attacks Soldier with 27 vs. 29 AC (1d20+16; rolled 11).
      Misses: 5 damage (static).
      Soldier has 17 hp remaining (22 hp - 5 damage).
      Soldier gains Marked (until end of Ragnarok's next turn).
    End of turn: +1 defense bonus expires.
  
Round 8:
  Soldier's turn:
    HP: 17/131 (bloodied); Temp HP: 0; Surges: 2; Surge Value: 32
    AC: 29; Action Points: 0
    Conditions: Marked (until end of Ragnarok's next turn).
    Soldier Basic Attack (standard action, at_will):
      Attacks Ragnarok with 35 vs. 34 AC (1d20+20; rolled 15).
      Hits: 17 damage (2d8+6; rolled 8, 3).
      Ragnarok has 63 hp remaining (80 hp - 17 damage).
  Ragnarok's turn:
    HP: 63/112; Temp HP: 0; Surges: 12; Surge Value: 37
    AC: 34; Action Points: 0
    Conditions: +1 defense bonus (until end of this turn).
    Crushing Surge (standard action, at_will):
      Attacks Soldier with 27 vs. 29 AC (1d20+16; rolled 11).
      Misses: 5 damage (static).
      Soldier has 12 hp remaining (17 hp - 5 damage).
      Soldier gains Marked (until end of Ragnarok's next turn).
    Shift (move action, at_will):
      Ragnarok gains +1 defense bonus (until end of next turn).
    End of turn: +1 defense bonus expires.
  
Round 9:
  Soldier's turn:
    HP: 12/131 (bloodied); Temp HP: 0; Surges: 2; Surge Value: 32
    AC: 29; Action Points: 0
    Conditions: Marked (until end of Ragnarok's next turn).
    Soldier Basic Attack (standard action, at_will):
      Attacks Ragnarok with 23 vs. 34 AC (1d20+20; rolled 3).
      Misses.
  Ragnarok's turn:
    HP: 63/112; Temp HP: 0; Surges: 12; Surge Value: 37
    AC: 34; Action Points: 0
    Conditions: +1 defense bonus (until end of this turn).
    Shift (move action, at_will):
      Ragnarok gains +1 defense bonus (until end of next turn).
    Crushing Surge (standard action, at_will):
      Attacks Soldier with 21 vs. 29 AC (1d20+16; rolled 5).
      Misses: 5 damage (static).
      Soldier has 7 hp remaining (12 hp - 5 damage).
      Soldier gains Marked (until end of Ragnarok's next turn).
    End of turn: +1 defense bonus expires.
  
Round 10:
  Soldier's turn:
    HP: 7/131 (bloodied); Temp HP: 0; Surges: 2; Surge Value: 32
    AC: 29; Action Points: 0
    Conditions: Marked (until end of Ragnarok's next turn).
    Soldier Basic Attack (standard action, at_will):
      Attacks Ragnarok with 25 vs. 34 AC (1d20+20; rolled 5).
      Misses.
  Ragnarok's turn:
    HP: 63/112; Temp HP: 0; Surges: 12; Surge Value: 37
    AC: 34; Action Points: 0
    Conditions: +1 defense bonus (until end of this turn).
    Shift (move action, at_will):
      Ragnarok gains +1 defense bonus (until end of next turn).
    Brash Strike (standard action, at_will):
      Attacks Soldier with 21 vs. 29 AC (1d20+18; rolled 3).
      Misses: 5 damage (static).
      Soldier has 2 hp remaining (7 hp - 5 damage).
      Soldier gains Combat Advantage (until start of Ragnarok's next turn).
      Soldier gains Marked (until end of Ragnarok's next turn).
    End of turn: +1 defense bonus expires.
  
Round 11:
  Soldier's turn:
    HP: 2/131 (bloodied); Temp HP: 0; Surges: 2; Surge Value: 32
    AC: 29; Action Points: 0
    Conditions:
      Combat Advantage (until start of Ragnarok's next turn).
      Marked (until end of Ragnarok's next turn).
    Soldier Basic Attack (standard action, at_will):
      Attacks Ragnarok with 27 vs. 34 AC (1d20+22; rolled 5).
      Misses.
  Ragnarok's turn:
    HP: 63/112; Temp HP: 0; Surges: 12; Surge Value: 37
    AC: 34; Action Points: 0
    Start of turn: Opponent's Combat Advantage expires.
    Conditions: +1 defense bonus (until end of this turn).
    Brash Strike (standard action, at_will):
      Attacks Soldier with 21 vs. 29 AC (1d20+18; rolled 3).
      Misses: 5 damage (static).
      Soldier has -3 hp remaining (2 hp - 5 damage).
      Enduring Warrior: Ragnarok heals 5 hp (63 hp -> 68 hp; 0 hp wasted).
      Soldier gains Combat Advantage (until start of Ragnarok's next turn).
      Soldier gains Marked (until end of Ragnarok's next turn).
    End of turn: +1 defense bonus expires.
  Soldier has died!
  
Heroes win!
Ragnarok takes a short rest.
  Ragnarok has 68/112 hp; wants at least 94 hp.
    Ragnarok spends a healing surge (11 remaining).
    Ragnarok heals 37 hp (68 hp -> 105 hp; 0 hp wasted).
  Powers recharge:
    Distracting Spate recharges.
    Crushing Blow recharges.
    Unbreakable recharges.
    Griffons Wrath recharges.
    Strikebacks Power recharges.
  Milestone:
    Ragnarok gains an action point.
    Meliorating Gith Plate Armor +3: enhancement increases to +5.
```
[/sblock]
[sblock=FIGHT #5: Level 12 Ragnarok VS. Level 14 Soldier]

```
Roll initiative!
  Ragnarok rolls 22 initiative (1d20+7; rolled 15).
  Soldier rolls 20 initiative (1d20+14; rolled 6).
  Initiative order: 
    Ragnarok
    Soldier

Round 1:
  Ragnarok's turn:
    HP: 105/112; Temp HP: 0; Surges: 11; Surge Value: 37
    AC: 34; Action Points: 1
    Distracting Spate (standard action, encounter):
      Attacks Soldier with 21 vs. 30 AC (1d20+16; rolled 5).
      Misses: 5 damage (static).
      Soldier has 135 hp remaining (140 hp - 5 damage).
      Soldier gains Marked (until end of Ragnarok's next turn).
      Distracting Spate has been expended.
    Shift (move action, at_will):
      Ragnarok gains +1 defense bonus (until end of next turn).
    Spend Action Point (free action, encounter):
      Ragnarok spends an action point (0 remaining).
      Ferocious Reaction: Ragnarok gains +4 defense bonus (until start of next turn).
      Ragnarok gains a standard action.
      Spend Action Point has been expended.
    Griffons Wrath (standard action, encounter):
      Attacks Soldier with 28 vs. 30 AC (1d20+16; rolled 12).
      Misses: 5 damage (static).
      Soldier has 130 hp remaining (135 hp - 5 damage).
      Soldier gains Marked (until end of Ragnarok's next turn).
      Griffons Wrath has been expended.
  Soldier's turn:
    HP: 130/140; Temp HP: 0; Surges: 2; Surge Value: 35
    AC: 30; Action Points: 0
    Conditions: Marked (until end of Ragnarok's next turn).
    Soldier Basic Attack (standard action, at_will):
      Attacks Ragnarok with 31 vs. 39 AC (1d20+21; rolled 10).
      Misses.
  
Round 2:
  Ragnarok's turn:
    HP: 105/112; Temp HP: 0; Surges: 11; Surge Value: 37
    AC: 39; Action Points: 0
    Start of turn: +4 defense bonus expires.
    Conditions: +1 defense bonus (until end of this turn).
    Shift (move action, at_will):
      Ragnarok gains +1 defense bonus (until end of next turn).
    Brash Strike (standard action, at_will):
      Attacks Soldier with 27 vs. 30 AC (1d20+18; rolled 9).
      Misses: 5 damage (static).
      Soldier has 125 hp remaining (130 hp - 5 damage).
      Soldier gains Combat Advantage (until start of Ragnarok's next turn).
      Soldier gains Marked (until end of Ragnarok's next turn).
    End of turn: +1 defense bonus expires.
  Soldier's turn:
    HP: 125/140; Temp HP: 0; Surges: 2; Surge Value: 35
    AC: 30; Action Points: 0
    Conditions:
      Combat Advantage (until start of Ragnarok's next turn).
      Marked (until end of Ragnarok's next turn).
    Soldier Encounter Attack (standard action, encounter):
      Attacks Ragnarok with 28 vs. 35 AC (1d20+23; rolled 5).
      Misses.
      Soldier Encounter Attack has been expended.
  
Round 3:
  Ragnarok's turn:
    HP: 105/112; Temp HP: 0; Surges: 11; Surge Value: 37
    AC: 35; Action Points: 0
    Start of turn: Opponent's Combat Advantage expires.
    Conditions: +1 defense bonus (until end of this turn).
    Crushing Blow (standard action, encounter):
      Attacks Soldier with 27 vs. 30 AC (1d20+16; rolled 11).
      Misses: 5 damage (static).
      Soldier has 120 hp remaining (125 hp - 5 damage).
      Soldier gains Marked (until end of Ragnarok's next turn).
      Crushing Blow has been expended.
    Shift (move action, at_will):
      Ragnarok gains +1 defense bonus (until end of next turn).
    End of turn: +1 defense bonus expires.
  Soldier's turn:
    HP: 120/140; Temp HP: 0; Surges: 2; Surge Value: 35
    AC: 30; Action Points: 0
    Conditions: Marked (until end of Ragnarok's next turn).
    Soldier Basic Attack (standard action, at_will):
      Attacks Ragnarok with 28 vs. 35 AC (1d20+21; rolled 7).
      Misses.
  
Round 4:
  Ragnarok's turn:
    HP: 105/112; Temp HP: 0; Surges: 11; Surge Value: 37
    AC: 35; Action Points: 0
    Conditions: +1 defense bonus (until end of this turn).
    Crushing Surge (standard action, at_will):
      Attacks Soldier with 36 vs. 30 AC (1d20+16; rolled 20).
      Crits: 40 damage (1d10[brutal 2, max]+13 + 3d12; rolled max + 3, 9, 5).
      Marked Scourge has been expended.
      Soldier has 80 hp remaining (120 hp - 40 damage).
      Ragnarok gains 7 temp hp (had 0; applied 7).
      Soldier gains Marked (until end of Ragnarok's next turn).
    Shift (move action, at_will):
      Ragnarok gains +1 defense bonus (until end of next turn).
    End of turn: +1 defense bonus expires.
  Soldier's turn:
    HP: 80/140; Temp HP: 0; Surges: 2; Surge Value: 35
    AC: 30; Action Points: 0
    Conditions: Marked (until end of Ragnarok's next turn).
    Soldier Basic Attack (standard action, at_will):
      Attacks Ragnarok with 31 vs. 35 AC (1d20+21; rolled 10).
      Misses.
  
Round 5:
  Ragnarok's turn:
    HP: 105/112; Temp HP: 7; Surges: 11; Surge Value: 37
    AC: 35; Action Points: 0
    Start of turn: Marked Scourge recharges.
    Conditions: +1 defense bonus (until end of this turn).
    Shift (move action, at_will):
      Ragnarok gains +1 defense bonus (until end of next turn).
    Brash Strike (standard action, at_will):
      Attacks Soldier with 20 vs. 30 AC (1d20+18; rolled 2).
      Misses: 5 damage (static).
      Soldier has 75 hp remaining (80 hp - 5 damage).
      Soldier gains Combat Advantage (until start of Ragnarok's next turn).
      Soldier gains Marked (until end of Ragnarok's next turn).
    End of turn: +1 defense bonus expires.
  Soldier's turn:
    HP: 75/140; Temp HP: 0; Surges: 2; Surge Value: 35
    AC: 30; Action Points: 0
    Conditions:
      Combat Advantage (until start of Ragnarok's next turn).
      Marked (until end of Ragnarok's next turn).
    Soldier Basic Attack (standard action, at_will):
      Attacks Ragnarok with 24 vs. 35 AC (1d20+23; rolled 1).
      Misses.
  
Round 6:
  Ragnarok's turn:
    HP: 105/112; Temp HP: 7; Surges: 11; Surge Value: 37
    AC: 35; Action Points: 0
    Start of turn: Opponent's Combat Advantage expires.
    Conditions: +1 defense bonus (until end of this turn).
    Brash Strike (standard action, at_will):
      Attacks Soldier with 38 vs. 30 AC (1d20+18; rolled 20).
      Crits: 48 damage (1d10[brutal 2, max]+18 + 3d12; rolled max + 10, 2, 8).
      Marked Scourge has been expended.
      Soldier has 27 hp remaining (75 hp - 48 damage).
      Soldier has been bloodied.
      Soldier gains Combat Advantage (until start of Ragnarok's next turn).
      Soldier gains Marked (until end of Ragnarok's next turn).
    Shift (move action, at_will):
      Ragnarok gains +1 defense bonus (until end of next turn).
    End of turn: +1 defense bonus expires.
  Soldier's turn:
    HP: 27/140 (bloodied); Temp HP: 0; Surges: 2; Surge Value: 35
    AC: 30; Action Points: 0
    Conditions:
      Combat Advantage (until start of Ragnarok's next turn).
      Marked (until end of Ragnarok's next turn).
    Soldier Basic Attack (standard action, at_will):
      Attacks Ragnarok with 27 vs. 35 AC (1d20+23; rolled 4).
      Misses.
  
Round 7:
  Ragnarok's turn:
    HP: 105/112; Temp HP: 7; Surges: 11; Surge Value: 37
    AC: 35; Action Points: 0
    Start of turn:
      Opponent's Combat Advantage expires.
      Marked Scourge recharges.
    Conditions: +1 defense bonus (until end of this turn).
    Shift (move action, at_will):
      Ragnarok gains +1 defense bonus (until end of next turn).
    Brash Strike (standard action, at_will):
      Attacks Soldier with 28 vs. 30 AC (1d20+18; rolled 10).
      Misses: 5 damage (static).
      Soldier has 22 hp remaining (27 hp - 5 damage).
      Soldier gains Combat Advantage (until start of Ragnarok's next turn).
      Soldier gains Marked (until end of Ragnarok's next turn).
    End of turn: +1 defense bonus expires.
  Soldier's turn:
    HP: 22/140 (bloodied); Temp HP: 0; Surges: 2; Surge Value: 35
    AC: 30; Action Points: 0
    Conditions:
      Combat Advantage (until start of Ragnarok's next turn).
      Marked (until end of Ragnarok's next turn).
    Soldier Basic Attack (standard action, at_will):
      Attacks Ragnarok with 31 vs. 35 AC (1d20+23; rolled 8).
      Misses.
  
Round 8:
  Ragnarok's turn:
    HP: 105/112; Temp HP: 7; Surges: 11; Surge Value: 37
    AC: 35; Action Points: 0
    Start of turn: Opponent's Combat Advantage expires.
    Conditions: +1 defense bonus (until end of this turn).
    Shift (move action, at_will):
      Ragnarok gains +1 defense bonus (until end of next turn).
    Brash Strike (standard action, at_will):
      Attacks Soldier with 37 vs. 30 AC (1d20+18; rolled 19).
      Hits: 27 damage (1d10[brutal 2]+18; rolled 9).
      Marked Scourge has been expended.
      Soldier has -5 hp remaining (22 hp - 27 damage).
      Enduring Warrior: Ragnarok heals 5 hp (105 hp -> 110 hp; 0 hp wasted).
      Soldier gains Combat Advantage (until start of Ragnarok's next turn).
      Soldier gains Marked (until end of Ragnarok's next turn).
    End of turn: +1 defense bonus expires.
  Soldier has died!
  
Heroes win!
Ragnarok takes a short rest.
  Ragnarok has 110/112 hp; wants at least 94 hp.
  Temporary hit points expire.
  Powers recharge:
    Distracting Spate recharges.
    Crushing Blow recharges.
    Griffons Wrath recharges.
    Spend Action Point recharges.
  Conditions expire:
    +1 defense bonus expires.
```
[/sblock]

[/sblock]
[/sblock]
[/sblock]


----------



## Danceofmasks (Jan 3, 2010)

Very interesting stuff.

Are you intending to run a simulation for parties?
'cos D&D is not a 1 character game ...

And it seems you're already using stuff that are "optimised" ... well, how about considering some things that are notoriously math-breaking?

Battle cleric with maxed out strength (20 at lv1) and righteous brand comes to mind.
At low levels, it's strong enough ... but since the bonus scales along with strength, granting +10 to hit at lv 28 = my buddy will only miss on a 2.


----------



## keterys (Jan 3, 2010)

Truename said:


> It also makes me wonder if there's a corresponding boost in monster abilities that we're not representing with the generic DMG Soldier.




Could make the soldier's big attack recharge instead of encounter. At some point you could also instead do a couple published creatures, or do two enemies at once instead of one big one. Even with giving out OA or combat challenge interrupt every round, an high damage artillery that targeted Reflex might be pretty different results. 



> Speaking of lazy implementation, I didn't simulate Inexorable Shift at all (other than including it in the character sheet) as it's entirely movement based.




Yeah, it'll be worth coding later (at 16th) for dealing a free Con damage at the start of combat, but less necessary now. 



> Looking ahead, I'll need a new feat for level 14, since I've already retrained into Marked Scourge.




Hrmm, I had redone the list of feats and powers... *looks* What the... it lost my edit. I'll fix that again


----------



## AbdulAlhazred (Jan 3, 2010)

I do think a vanilla soldier vs a fighter is essentially selling the monsters short. Its interesting and worth doing and you may start to see some math effects since the PC has no leader support, but on the whole a one-on-one like this where the monster has nothing clever it can do is pretty much in the PCs favor, as you've discovered. 

I'm not sure there is a book monster really well adapted to showing off some of the nastier stuff monsters can do at paragon and up though. Even more than with PCs monsters really have to operate well as a team. They have a very limited set of highly focused powers and any given individual monster can't easily operate on its own in very many situations. 

Its hard to say really what the best way to deal with that is. You might develop a monster which is moderately optimized for the scenario you're using. For example it could have a rechargeable power which dazes the enemy, a minor action recharge on bloodied power that does some ongoing damage, etc. In other words create something that is like a mini-elite soldier monster. It could even have some kind of debuff that it can toss out now and then to give it a chance to say land a good solid encounter alpha strike. I think some things along those lines would be feasible to implement and provide some of the sorts of benefits a real monster might expect to enjoy at higher levels now and then.

Of course all of that stuff can be relegated to a future round of tests once you've worked your way up to the top of epic with the vanilla soldier and nailed down all of the dwarf's stuff. I just suspect that as things are you're not going to see much change in survivability. Its going to peg around 100% for the whole level range and stay there. Actually I'm a bit surprised it did so quite as fast as it did, I expected it would be a little more gradual.


----------



## Mustrum_Ridcully (Jan 3, 2010)

I tend to agree the monster itself might be a little too simple for this case. 

One could try a (melee) Controller or Soldier monster with daze or stun effects and see how this changes things around. Daze or Stun are very powerful conditions, of course, but they have the advantage of being easier to model than something that affects positioning and movement. 
As a basic idea - a monster that dazes or stuns could choose to retreat its full speed after it successfully dazes or stuns. This means the Fighter will have to use his daze action to move up or charge (and speed limitations might mean it can't do the latter). Also, the monster might now occasionally enjoy combat advantage. 

Except from daze, you could also use "knocked prone". A single shift away from a prone Fighter can be dangerous, but it might mean the fighter has one round less to use for more effectice at-will, encounter or daily attacks.


----------



## Truename (Jan 3, 2010)

Danceofmasks said:


> Are you intending to run a simulation for parties?
> 'cos D&D is not a 1 character game ...




Eventually, but not until the one-on-one fight is done through level 30.



AbdulAlhazred said:


> I do think a vanilla soldier vs a fighter is essentially selling the monsters short. Its interesting and worth doing and you may start to see some math effects since the PC has no leader support, but on the whole a one-on-one like this where the monster has nothing clever it can do is pretty much in the PCs favor, as you've discovered.






Mustrum_Ridcully said:


> One could try a (melee) Controller or Soldier monster with daze or stun effects and see how this changes things around. Daze or Stun are very powerful conditions, of course, but they have the advantage of being easier to model than something that affects positioning and movement.




I think I want to avoid making the monsters to complex for now. For one, that takes away time from getting the rest of the sim working; and for two, the purpose of this first experiment is to test the "math is broken" argument.



Truename said:


> A trivial analysis of the math says that survivability should steadily drop as character level increases, and that adding Expertise feats would fix the problem. The counter-argument is that powers, feats, paragon paths, epic destinies, and magic items make up the difference.
> 
> So, the questions we're answering: "Does survivability drop significantly from level 1 to 30 when using a pre-Expertise build?" and "If it survivability drops, does Expertise 'fix' it by making survivability rates level? If it doesn't, does Expertise 'break' it by making survivability rates increase from level 1 to 30?" For the sake of argument, my hypothesis is "no" and "no."




The "math is broken" argument comes from looking at the DMG monsters and seeing that their to-hit and AC rises faster than PCs to-hit and AC. Since the argument is really nothing more than comparing one PC to one vanilla monster, testing it doesn't require more than one PC vs. one vanilla monster.

Once this first experiment is done, I'd like to do some more sophisticated stuff, such as a full 5-person party against 5 real monsters at each level.



keterys said:


> Could make the soldier's big attack recharge instead of encounter.




That's easy to implement, follows the vanilla DMG guideline, and counters Ragnarok's advantage in fights of attrition. I've put it in and will post the results shortly.


----------



## Truename (Jan 3, 2010)

I made the Soldier's encounter power recharge on a 5 or 6 as Keterys suggested. It didn't change the overall trend, but it did reduce survivability a bit. This is versus level +4, 2, 3, 1, 2.


```
Level 1 Ragnarok vs. Soldier: 1.4% +/- 0.7% survival (5.8 rounds)
Level 2 Ragnarok vs. Soldier: 5.9% +/- 1.5% survival (8.3 rounds)
Level 3 Ragnarok vs. Soldier: 0.2% +/- 0.3% survival (8.7 rounds)
Level 4 Ragnarok vs. Soldier: 4.7% +/- 1.3% survival (7.7 rounds)
Level 5 Ragnarok vs. Soldier: 2.5% +/- 1.0% survival (7.3 rounds)
Level 6 Ragnarok vs. Soldier: 24.8% +/- 2.7% survival (9.9 rounds)
Level 7 Ragnarok vs. Soldier: 23.6% +/- 2.6% survival (9.5 rounds)
Level 8 Ragnarok vs. Soldier: 52.3% +/- 3.1% survival (9.5 rounds)
Level 9 Ragnarok vs. Soldier: 28.9% +/- 2.8% survival (9.6 rounds)
Level 10 Ragnarok vs. Soldier: 39.8% +/- 3.0% survival (10.8 rounds)
Level 11 Ragnarok vs. Soldier: 91.2% +/- 1.8% survival (9.6 rounds)
Level 12 Ragnarok vs. Soldier: 98.6% +/- 0.7% survival (8.7 rounds)
```


----------



## AbdulAlhazred (Jan 3, 2010)

Truename said:


> Eventually, but not until the one-on-one fight is done through level 30.
> 
> I think I want to avoid making the monsters to complex for now. For one, that takes away time from getting the rest of the sim working; and for two, the purpose of this first experiment is to test the "math is broken" argument.
> 
> The "math is broken" argument comes from looking at the DMG monsters and seeing that their to-hit and AC rises faster than PCs to-hit and AC. Since the argument is really nothing more than comparing one PC to one vanilla monster, testing it doesn't require more than one PC vs. one vanilla monster.




Well, I certainly endorse the "get it all working first" approach.

I do respectfully disagree about the nature of what model tests what. The PC has feats and powers. If you want to test the "bare math" then essentially you'd need to strip your PC down to a single generic power and forget about feats unless perhaps they directly increase a defense or damage. In essence you're pitting a fully featured PC against "half a monster", of course the PC always wins! The math was NEVER intended to balance that at all. It was always assumed from day 1 that monsters would have more than just base powers, just like it is assumed that PCs have feats etc.

There is one other somewhat unrelated thing I am wondering about as well. It isn't necessarily directly relevant to detecting the influence of changing math, but it may bear on it. What really is the "set point" for PC survivability? I would have to imagine that the system has to assume an average PC survival rate that gives roughly at least a 50/50 chance of a PC surviving in excess of 100 combat encounters. In other words I'd figure its tuned to give the PC about a 99.5% or higher encounter survival rate. This may well be why you find it necessary to push the monster levels up in order to see useful results, given that your error bars easily let you hit 100% as the system was designed to work.


----------



## Danceofmasks (Jan 3, 2010)

Hmm.
I don't think it matters what the pc survivability rates actually are, but rather how it changes as the levels go up.

So saying, though ... maybe the results would mean more if it's done with a build that's less tanky?
Sure, optimise the build, but start with a build that's not meant to take a billion damage worth of punishment ...
Say ... a dragonborn hammer&shield weapon talent fighter instead.


----------



## Truename (Jan 3, 2010)

Danceofmasks said:


> I don't think it matters what the pc survivability rates actually are, but rather how it changes as the levels go up.




Agreed.



> So saying, though ... maybe the results would mean more if it's done with a build that's less tanky?
> Sure, optimise the build, but start with a build that's not meant to take a billion damage worth of punishment ...
> Say ... a dragonborn hammer&shield weapon talent fighter instead.




I would agree with you if you had said this back at level 1.  As it is, I don't want to throw away the work I've done. I'm open to swapping out a few powers or items, but I don't want to start over with a whole new build.

That said, Ragnarok is a dwarf hammer & shield weapon talent fighter, so I don't see much difference between him and what you're proposing. (He used to be a Battlerager Vigor fighter, which may be what you're thinking of, but we changed him to weapon talent a few days ago.)


----------



## Danceofmasks (Jan 3, 2010)

Oh, didn't realised you switched.
That's cool, then ... 'cos dwarf battlerager vs soldier = nigh invincible.


----------



## Truename (Jan 3, 2010)

AbdulAlhazred said:


> I do respectfully disagree about the nature of what model tests what. The PC has feats and powers. If you want to test the "bare math" then essentially you'd need to strip your PC down to a single generic power and forget about feats unless perhaps they directly increase a defense or damage.




Well, yes, that's the fundamental question in the "math is broken" argument. See http://www.enworld.org/forum/d-d-4th-edition-rules/266962-math-glitch-explanation-pointer.html for a typical thread arguing the two sides. Some people believe (vigorously) that the disparity in to-hit/AC (and only that disparity) means all the math is broken, not just the bare numbers. Others believe that feats, powers, and so forth make up the difference. (Me? I'm just having fun.)

That's what we're testing.  



> In essence you're pitting a fully featured PC against "half a monster", of course the PC always wins! The math was NEVER intended to balance that at all. It was always assumed from day 1 that monsters would have more than just base powers, just like it is assumed that PCs have feats etc.




After we finish this first experiment, it would be interesting to pit Ragnarok against an actual soldier from each level. I'd like to know how much of a difference it makes. That would also be a nice intermediate step before a full five-on-five sim.



> There is one other somewhat unrelated thing I am wondering about as well. It isn't necessarily directly relevant to detecting the influence of changing math, but it may bear on it. What really is the "set point" for PC survivability? I would have to imagine that the system has to assume an average PC survival rate that gives roughly at least a 50/50 chance of a PC surviving in excess of 100 combat encounters. In other words I'd figure its tuned to give the PC about a 99.5% or higher encounter survival rate. This may well be why you find it necessary to push the monster levels up in order to see useful results, given that your error bars easily let you hit 100% as the system was designed to work.




As Danceofmasks said, it's the change in survivability we're looking at. The original difficulty level (+3, 0, 2, 0, 1) gave us about 50% survival at level 1. As Ragnarok gets more powerful, I bump up the difficulty so we can continue to see changes. As a 1-on-1 sim, it's not going to predict your actual experience at the table.


----------



## Truename (Jan 4, 2010)

Danceofmasks said:


> Oh, didn't realised you switched.
> That's cool, then ... 'cos dwarf battlerager vs soldier = nigh invincible.




I have a direct comparison of survivability here, if you're interested: http://www.enworld.org/forum/d-d-4t...1-monte-carlo-versus-math-10.html#post5043721


----------



## Dr_Ruminahui (Jan 4, 2010)

Well, to be fair the "to hit argument" does depend on what the enemies are doing on a hit as well as it does the PCs - if the enmey is stunning or dazzing you on a hit, that's pretty important.

That said, in this first run through, I can understand the point of keeping it simple.  That said, after we get to level 30 it may be worthwhile to send him against enemies considered to be particularly challenging for their level.


----------



## Destil (Jan 4, 2010)

Truename said:


> Looking ahead, I'll need a new feat for level 14, since I've already retrained into Marked Scourge.



My vote is still something that doesn't affect the simulation at all (especially with it riding around 100%) like Devoted Challenge.


----------



## Truename (Jan 4, 2010)

keterys said:


> Hrmm, I had redone the list of feats and powers... *looks* What the... it lost my edit. I'll fix that again




Thanks for doing all the hard work on Ragnarok's build. I just took a look at what's coming up and I noticed that War Ring (Paragon) is on there twice--at 17th and 19th level.


----------



## Mustrum_Ridcully (Jan 4, 2010)

Truename said:


> Eventually, but not until the one-on-one fight is done through level 30.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I think increasing the complexity of the monster might be an important step towards your "full on" party vs monster group simulation. I think this goal will prove fiendishly complex. You will eventually have to add movement considerations and combat advantage into it. Adding a few small conditions to the simulation might make that final goal a little easier. 





> The "math is broken" argument comes from looking at the DMG monsters and seeing that their to-hit and AC rises faster than PCs to-hit and AC. Since the argument is really nothing more than comparing one PC to one vanilla monster, testing it doesn't require more than one PC vs. one vanilla monster.



This is just the first "step" of the "math is broken". But monster and PC powers, PC class features, paragon pathes and epic destinies were always part of the system (unlike the Expertise feas), and there was always also the argument that these have to be considered when discussing the math - but no one knew how.


----------



## Truename (Jan 4, 2010)

*Ragnarok Level 13*

Finally... a level where Ragnarok's power didn't skyrocket. That's not to say he's not still powerful. I have to put him up against level+2 challenges (that is, monsters of level +5, 2, 4, 2, and 3) in order to get survivability down to mid-range.

Not much happened at this level. The level 13 stat boost had a small effect. The Casque of Tactics had a very small impact, and the new Anvil of Doom power actually had no observable effect at all. Even though it's very powerful, it rarely hits at these levels, so most of the time it just dishes out Hammer Rhythm's static miss damage.

Here are the incremental results. I bumped the monster levels way up--to +[6, 4, 5, 3, 4]--so we could see changes. (These results are before I changed the Soldier's encounter attack to recharge.)


```
Level 12 Ragnarok (vs. Level 13 challenges): 32.6% +/- 2.9% (challenge 2) or 79.9% +/- 2.5% (challenge 1) or 96.8% +/- 1.1% (challenge 0)
Add level 13: 41.7% +/- 3.1%
Add Casque of Tactics (Paragon): 43.2% +/- 3.1%
Replace Distracting Spate with Anvil of Doom: 43.1% +/- 3.1%
```

I've done something a bit different with the level-by-level results this time. The steady increase in power was making it too difficult to see results for every level, so I increase the challenge level by 1 for each half-tier. I also changed the Soldier's encounter attack to recharge on a 5 and 6 as Keterys suggested.

These two changes together leveled out the results nicely. Survivability is _still_ rising over time (!), but it's not so dramatic now. Just keep in mind as you're reviewing the results that each half-tier represents a *full level* of added capability over the tier before it.


```
Base challenge: level + [3, 0, 2, 0, 1]

Level 1 Ragnarok vs. Base+0: 12.1% +/- 2.0% survival (4.6 rounds) @ 491.7t/s
Level 2 Ragnarok vs. Base+0: 31.0% +/- 2.9% survival (6.3 rounds) @ 457.2t/s
Level 3 Ragnarok vs. Base+0: 13.1% +/- 2.1% survival (7.6 rounds) @ 458.4t/s
Level 4 Ragnarok vs. Base+0: 24.8% +/- 2.7% survival (6.4 rounds) @ 427.0t/s
Level 5 Ragnarok vs. Base+0: 24.0% +/- 2.6% survival (6.9 rounds) @ 402.6t/s
Level 6 Ragnarok vs. Base+1: 21.2% +/- 2.5% survival (9.3 rounds) @ 395.6t/s
Level 7 Ragnarok vs. Base+1: 18.6% +/- 2.4% survival (9.0 rounds) @ 389.8t/s
Level 8 Ragnarok vs. Base+1: 46.3% +/- 3.1% survival (9.1 rounds) @ 347.9t/s
Level 9 Ragnarok vs. Base+1: 27.2% +/- 2.8% survival (9.2 rounds) @ 345.5t/s
Level 10 Ragnarok vs. Base+1: 33.8% +/- 2.9% survival (10.3 rounds) @ 325.5t/s
Level 11 Ragnarok vs. Base+2: 57.1% +/- 3.1% survival (10.5 rounds) @ 302.0t/s
Level 12 Ragnarok vs. Base+2: 82.5% +/- 2.4% survival (9.5 rounds) @ 280.8t/s
Level 13 Ragnarok vs. Base+2: 57.4% +/- 3.1% survival (10.5 rounds) @ 296.2t/s
```

And the detailed results, vs. +[5, 2, 4, 2, 3] to match the level-by-level results:

[sblock=Level 13 Ragnarok vs. Soldier]

[sblock=Combatants]

```
Level 13 Ragnarok:
  HP: 118/118; Temp HP: 0; Surges: 16; Surge Value: 38
  AC: 32; Action Points: 1
  Str: 19(+4); Con: 21(+5); Dex: 13(+1); Int: 9(-1); Wis: 15(+2); Cha: 11(+0)
  Initiative Bonus: +9
  Race: Dwarf
    Ability Scores: [16, 16, 12, 8, 12, 10] => [16, 18, 12, 8, 14, 10]
    Dwarven Resilience: Use Second Wind as minor action.
  Class: Fighter
    Base HP: 108 (15 class + 21 con + 72 level)
    Base Surges: 14 (9 class + 5 con)
    One-Handed Weapon Talent: +1 bonus to attack rolls.
    Combat Challenge: Attacks mark opponent until end of next turn.
  Paragon Path: Iron Vanguard
    Features:
      Enduring Warrior: Heal 5 hit points when enemy drops to 0 hp or fewer.
      Ferocious Reaction: Gain +4 defense bonus (until start of next turn) when spending action point.
    Powers:
      Frontline Surge:
        Encounter
        Standard Action     Melee
        Attack: 1d20+16 vs. AC
        Hit: 2d10[brutal 2]+11 damage.
        Crit adds: 3d12 damage.
        Miss: 5 damage.
        Effect: Mark opponent (until end of next turn).
      Inexorable Shift: (not simulated)
  Feats:
    Toughness: Increase hp by 10.
    Improved Vigor: +2 temp hp on hit with an invigorating power.
    Dwarven Weapon Training: +2 bonus to damage rolls.
    Armor Proficiency (Plate Armor): (Not simulated.)
    Dwarven Durability: Increase surges by 2 and surge value by 5.
    Hammer Rhythm: Deal 5 damage on misses that otherwise deal no damage.
    Armor Specialization (Plate): +1 AC bonus.
    Marked Scourge: Once per round, +2 bonus to damage rolls vs. marked enemy.
  Items:
    Main hand: Vicious Craghammer +3
      One-handed weapon
      Damage: 1d10[brutal 2]
      Proficient: +2
      Enhancement: +3 attack rolls and damage rolls
      Critical: 3d12 damage.
      Group: Hammer
    Off-hand: Heavy Shield
      AC Bonus: +2
    Armor: Meliorating Gith Plate Armor +3
      AC Bonus: +10
      Enhancement: +3
      Property: Increase enhancement by one at each milestone.
    Head Slot: Casque Of Tactics (Paragon)
      Property: +2 initiative bonus.
    Neck Slot: Collar Of Recovery +2
      Enhancement: +2
      Property: +2 to healing surge value.
    Arms Slot: Iron Armbands Of Power
      Property: Gain a +2 bonus to damage rolls.
    Hands Slot: Strikebacks
      Strikebacks Power:
        Encounter
        Immediate Reaction
        Trigger: Hit by an attack.
        Effect: Make a melee basic attack.
    Waist Slot: Belt Of Vigor (Paragon)
      Property: +2 to healing surge value.
    Feet Slot: Boots Of The Fencing Master
      Property: On Shift: Gain +1 defense bonus (until end of next turn).
  Powers:
    Knee Breaker:
      Daily * Invigorating
      Standard Action     Melee
      Attack: 1d20+16 vs. AC
      Hit:
        2d10[brutal 2]+16 damage.
        Grant 7 temporary hit points.
      Crit adds: 3d12 damage.
      Miss: Half of 2d10[brutal 2]+16 damage.
      Effect: Mark opponent (until end of next turn).
    Crushing Surge:
      At-Will * Invigorating
      Standard Action     Melee
      Attack: 1d20+16 vs. AC
      Hit:
        1d10[brutal 2]+11 damage.
        Grant 7 temporary hit points.
      Crit adds: 3d12 damage.
      Miss: 5 damage.
      Effect: Mark opponent (until end of next turn).
    Brash Strike:
      At-Will
      Standard Action     Melee
      Attack: 1d20+18 vs. AC
      Hit: 1d10[brutal 2]+16 damage.
      Crit adds: 3d12 damage.
      Miss: 5 damage.
      Effect:
        Opponent gets Combat Advantage (until start of Ragnarok's next turn).
        Mark opponent (until end of next turn).
    Boundless Endurance:
      Daily * Stance
      Minor Action     Personal
      Effect: Gain regen 7 hp when bloodied (stance).
    Crushing Blow:
      Encounter
      Standard Action     Melee
      Attack: 1d20+16 vs. AC
      Hit: 2d10[brutal 2]+16 damage.
      Crit adds: 3d12 damage.
      Miss: 5 damage.
      Effect: Mark opponent (until end of next turn).
    Rain Of Steel:
      Daily * Stance
      Minor Action     Personal
      Effect: At the start of opponent's turn: 1d10[brutal 2]+5 damage.
    Unbreakable:
      Encounter
      Immediate Reaction     Personal
      Trigger: Hit by an attack.
      Effect: Reduce damage by 10 points.
    Griffons Wrath:
      Encounter
      Standard Action     Melee
      Attack: 1d20+16 vs. AC
      Hit:
        2d10[brutal 2]+11 damage.
        Opponent gets -2 AC penalty (until end of Ragnarok's next turn).
      Crit adds: 3d12 damage.
      Miss: 5 damage.
      Effect: Mark opponent (until end of next turn).
    Jackal Strike:
      Daily * Reliable
      Free Action     Melee
      Attack: 1d20+16 vs. AC
      Hit: 3d10[brutal 2]+11 damage.
      Crit adds: 3d12 damage.
      Miss:
        Not expended.
        5 damage.
      Effect: Mark opponent (until end of next turn).
    Defensive Resurgence:
      Daily
      Minor Action     Personal
      Effect:
        Spend a healing surge and regain 38 hit points.
        Gain +1 defense bonus (until start of next turn).
    Anvil Of Doom:
      Encounter
      Standard Action     Melee
      Attack: 1d20+16 vs. AC
      Hit:
        2d10[brutal 2]+11 damage.
        Opponent gets Stunned (until end of Ragnarok's next turn).
      Crit adds: 3d12 damage.
      Miss: 5 damage.
      Effect: Mark opponent (until end of next turn).
  Combat Actions:
    Spend Action Point:
      Encounter
      Free Action
      Effect: Spend an action point and gain a standard action.
    Second Wind:
      Encounter
      Minor Action
      Effect:
        Spend a healing surge and regain 38 hit points.
        Gain +2 defense bonus (until start of next turn).
    Shift:
      At-Will
      Move Action
      Effect: Gain +1 defense bonus (until end of next turn).
    Melee Basic Attack:
      At-Will
      Standard Action     Melee
      Attack: 1d20+16 vs. AC
      Hit: 1d10[brutal 2]+11 damage.
      Crit adds: 3d12 damage.
      Miss: 5 damage.
      Effect: Mark opponent (until end of next turn).

Level 15 Soldier:
  HP: 148/148; Temp HP: 0; Surges: 2; Surge Value: 37
  AC: 31; Action Points: 0
  Str: 23(+6); Con: 20(+5); Dex: 20(+5); Int: 20(+5); Wis: 20(+5); Cha: 20(+5)
  Initiative Bonus: +14
  Monster
  Powers:
    Soldier Encounter Attack:
      Encounter
      Standard Action     Melee
      Recharge :5: :6:
      Attack: 1d20+22 vs. AC
      Hit: 4d8+6 damage.
    Soldier Basic Attack:
      At-Will
      Standard Action     Melee
      Attack: 1d20+22 vs. AC
      Hit: 2d8+6 damage.
  Combat Actions:
    Spend Action Point:
      Encounter
      Free Action
      Effect: Spend an action point and gain a standard action.

Level 16 Soldier:
  HP: 157/157; Temp HP: 0; Surges: 2; Surge Value: 39
  AC: 32; Action Points: 0
  Str: 24(+7); Con: 21(+5); Dex: 21(+5); Int: 21(+5); Wis: 21(+5); Cha: 21(+5)
  Initiative Bonus: +15
  Monster
  Powers:
    Soldier Encounter Attack:
      Encounter
      Standard Action     Melee
      Recharge :5: :6:
      Attack: 1d20+23 vs. AC
      Hit: 4d10+7 damage.
    Soldier Basic Attack:
      At-Will
      Standard Action     Melee
      Attack: 1d20+23 vs. AC
      Hit: 2d8+7 damage.
  Combat Actions:
    Spend Action Point:
      Encounter
      Free Action
      Effect: Spend an action point and gain a standard action.

Level 17 Soldier:
  HP: 165/165; Temp HP: 0; Surges: 2; Surge Value: 41
  AC: 33; Action Points: 0
  Str: 24(+7); Con: 21(+5); Dex: 21(+5); Int: 21(+5); Wis: 21(+5); Cha: 21(+5)
  Initiative Bonus: +15
  Monster
  Powers:
    Soldier Encounter Attack:
      Encounter
      Standard Action     Melee
      Recharge :5: :6:
      Attack: 1d20+24 vs. AC
      Hit: 4d10+7 damage.
    Soldier Basic Attack:
      At-Will
      Standard Action     Melee
      Attack: 1d20+24 vs. AC
      Hit: 2d8+7 damage.
  Combat Actions:
    Spend Action Point:
      Encounter
      Free Action
      Effect: Spend an action point and gain a standard action.

Level 18 Soldier:
  HP: 174/174; Temp HP: 0; Surges: 2; Surge Value: 43
  AC: 34; Action Points: 0
  Str: 25(+7); Con: 22(+6); Dex: 22(+6); Int: 22(+6); Wis: 22(+6); Cha: 22(+6)
  Initiative Bonus: +17
  Monster
  Powers:
    Soldier Encounter Attack:
      Encounter
      Standard Action     Melee
      Recharge :5: :6:
      Attack: 1d20+25 vs. AC
      Hit: 4d10+7 damage.
    Soldier Basic Attack:
      At-Will
      Standard Action     Melee
      Attack: 1d20+25 vs. AC
      Hit: 2d8+7 damage.
  Combat Actions:
    Spend Action Point:
      Encounter
      Free Action
      Effect: Spend an action point and gain a standard action.
```
[/sblock]

```
Days simulated: 10000
Challenge: level 13 Ragnarok vs. level + [5, 2, 4, 2, 3] Soldier

Avg rounds per fight (when survived): 10.6
  3  (0.5%): ==
  4  (2.1%): =========
  5  (5.9%): =======================
  6 (13.4%): =============================================
  7 (23.2%): ============================================================
  8 (34.1%): ===================================================================
  9 (44.0%): =============================================================
 10 (53.5%): ==========================================================
 11 (62.7%): ========================================================
 12 (71.3%): =====================================================
 13 (78.5%): ============================================
 14 (84.8%): =======================================
 15 (89.5%): =============================
 16 (93.0%): =====================
 17 (95.5%): ===============
 18 (97.2%): ==========
 19 (98.3%): ======
 20 (99.0%): ====
 21 (99.4%): ==
 22 (99.6%): =

Avg fights survived: 3.9
  0  (3.2%): ===
  1  (5.5%): ==
  2 (28.8%): ===========================
  3 (32.5%): ====
  4 (42.5%): ===========
  5(100.0%): ===================================================================

Avg surges remaining (survivors only): 4.7 of 16
  0  (3.7%): ==============
  1  (8.9%): ====================
  2 (17.3%): ================================
  3 (29.7%): ===============================================
  4 (45.3%): ===========================================================
  5 (62.8%): ===================================================================
  6 (77.9%): =========================================================
  7 (89.2%): ===========================================
  8 (95.4%): =======================
  9 (98.6%): ============
 10 (99.6%): ====
 11(100.0%): =

Survival rate: 57.5% +/- 1.0%

Simulated 305.4 turns/sec (964220 turns / 3157.1 seconds).
```
[sblock=Example combats]
[sblock=Example of 0 fight(s) survived (3.2% chance)
[sblock=FIGHT #1: Level 13 Ragnarok VS. Level 18 Soldier]

```
Roll initiative!
  Ragnarok rolls 27 initiative (1d20+9; rolled 18).
  Soldier rolls 24 initiative (1d20+17; rolled 7).
  Initiative order: 
    Ragnarok
    Soldier

Round 1:
  Ragnarok's turn:
    HP: 118/118; Temp HP: 0; Surges: 16; Surge Value: 38
    AC: 32; Action Points: 1
    Knee Breaker (standard action, daily):
      Attacks Soldier with 35 vs. 34 AC (1d20+16; rolled 19).
      Hits: 30 damage (2d10[brutal 2]+16; rolled 4, 10).
      Soldier has 144 hp remaining (174 hp - 30 damage).
      Ragnarok gains 7 temp hp (had 0; applied 7).
      Soldier gets Marked (until end of Ragnarok's next turn).
      Knee Breaker has been expended.
    Spend Action Point (free action, encounter):
      Ragnarok spends an action point (0 remaining).
      Ferocious Reaction: Ragnarok gets +4 defense bonus (until start of next turn).
      Ragnarok gains a standard action.
      Spend Action Point has been expended.
    Anvil Of Doom (standard action, encounter):
      Attacks Soldier with 29 vs. 34 AC (1d20+16; rolled 13).
      Misses: 5 damage (static).
      Soldier has 139 hp remaining (144 hp - 5 damage).
      Soldier gets Marked (until end of Ragnarok's next turn).
      Anvil Of Doom has been expended.
    Shift (move action, at_will):
      Ragnarok gets +1 defense bonus (until end of next turn).
    Rain Of Steel (minor action, daily):
      Ragnarok gets Rain of Steel (stance).
      Rain Of Steel has been expended.
  Soldier's turn:
    HP: 139/174; Temp HP: 0; Surges: 2; Surge Value: 43
    AC: 34; Action Points: 0
    Start of turn:
      Rain of Steel:
        Soldier takes: 14 damage (1d10[brutal 2]+7; rolled 7).
        Marked Scourge has been expended.
        Soldier has 125 hp remaining (139 hp - 14 damage).
    Conditions: Marked (until end of Ragnarok's next turn).
    Soldier Encounter Attack (standard action, encounter):
      Attacks Ragnarok with 30 vs. 37 AC (1d20+25; rolled 5).
      Misses.
      Soldier Encounter Attack has been expended.
  
Round 2:
  Ragnarok's turn:
    HP: 118/118; Temp HP: 7; Surges: 16; Surge Value: 38
    AC: 37; Action Points: 0
    Start of turn:
      +4 defense bonus expires.
      Marked Scourge recharges.
    Conditions:
      +1 defense bonus (until end of this turn).
      Rain of Steel (stance).
    Shift (move action, at_will):
      Ragnarok gets +1 defense bonus (until end of next turn).
    Crushing Blow (standard action, encounter):
      Attacks Soldier with 22 vs. 34 AC (1d20+16; rolled 6).
      Misses: 5 damage (static).
      Soldier has 120 hp remaining (125 hp - 5 damage).
      Soldier gets Marked (until end of Ragnarok's next turn).
      Crushing Blow has been expended.
    End of turn: +1 defense bonus expires.
  Soldier's turn:
    HP: 120/174; Temp HP: 0; Surges: 2; Surge Value: 43
    AC: 34; Action Points: 0
    Start of turn:
      Soldier Encounter Attack recharge succeeds (1d6; rolled 5).
      Rain of Steel:
        Soldier takes: 15 damage (1d10[brutal 2]+7; rolled 8).
        Marked Scourge has been expended.
        Soldier has 105 hp remaining (120 hp - 15 damage).
    Conditions: Marked (until end of Ragnarok's next turn).
    Soldier Encounter Attack (standard action, encounter):
      Attacks Ragnarok with 39 vs. 33 AC (1d20+25; rolled 14).
      Hits: 29 damage (4d10+7; rolled 5, 10, 1, 6).
      Ragnarok reacts with Unbreakable (immediate reaction, encounter):
        Damage is reduced to 19 hp (29 hp - 10 hp).
        Unbreakable has been expended.
      Ragnarok deflects 7 damage; 12 gets through (7 temp hp - 19 damage).
      Ragnarok has 106 hp remaining (118 hp - 12 damage).
      Soldier Encounter Attack has been expended.
  
Round 3:
  Ragnarok's turn:
    HP: 106/118; Temp HP: 0; Surges: 16; Surge Value: 38
    AC: 33; Action Points: 0
    Start of turn: Marked Scourge recharges.
    Conditions:
      Rain of Steel (stance).
      +1 defense bonus (until end of this turn).
    Griffons Wrath (standard action, encounter):
      Attacks Soldier with 20 vs. 34 AC (1d20+16; rolled 4).
      Misses: 5 damage (static).
      Soldier has 100 hp remaining (105 hp - 5 damage).
      Soldier gets Marked (until end of Ragnarok's next turn).
      Griffons Wrath has been expended.
    Shift (move action, at_will):
      Ragnarok gets +1 defense bonus (until end of next turn).
    End of turn: +1 defense bonus expires.
  Soldier's turn:
    HP: 100/174; Temp HP: 0; Surges: 2; Surge Value: 43
    AC: 34; Action Points: 0
    Start of turn:
      Soldier Encounter Attack recharge succeeds (1d6; rolled 6).
      Rain of Steel:
        Soldier takes: 12 damage (1d10[brutal 2]+7; rolled 5).
        Marked Scourge has been expended.
        Soldier has 88 hp remaining (100 hp - 12 damage).
    Conditions: Marked (until end of Ragnarok's next turn).
    Soldier Encounter Attack (standard action, encounter):
      Attacks Ragnarok with 41 vs. 33 AC (1d20+25; rolled 16).
      Hits: 38 damage (4d10+7; rolled 8, 8, 10, 5).
      Ragnarok has 68 hp remaining (106 hp - 38 damage).
      Ragnarok reacts with Strikebacks Power (immediate reaction, encounter):
        Attacks Soldier with 28 vs. 34 AC (1d20+16; rolled 12).
        Misses: 5 damage (static).
        Soldier has 83 hp remaining (88 hp - 5 damage).
        Soldier has been bloodied.
        Ragnarok uses Jackal Strike (free action, daily):
          Attacks Soldier with 31 vs. 34 AC (1d20+16; rolled 15).
          Misses:
            Not expended.
            5 damage (static).
          Soldier has 78 hp remaining (83 hp - 5 damage).
          Soldier gets Marked (until end of Ragnarok's next turn).
        Soldier gets Marked (until end of Ragnarok's next turn).
        Strikebacks Power has been expended.
      Soldier Encounter Attack has been expended.
  
Round 4:
  Ragnarok's turn:
    HP: 68/118; Temp HP: 0; Surges: 16; Surge Value: 38
    AC: 33; Action Points: 0
    Start of turn: Marked Scourge recharges.
    Conditions:
      Rain of Steel (stance).
      +1 defense bonus (until end of this turn).
    Shift (move action, at_will):
      Ragnarok gets +1 defense bonus (until end of next turn).
    Crushing Surge (standard action, at_will):
      Attacks Soldier with 23 vs. 34 AC (1d20+16; rolled 7).
      Misses: 5 damage (static).
      Soldier has 73 hp remaining (78 hp - 5 damage).
      Soldier gets Marked (until end of Ragnarok's next turn).
    End of turn: +1 defense bonus expires.
  Soldier's turn:
    HP: 73/174 (bloodied); Temp HP: 0; Surges: 2; Surge Value: 43
    AC: 34; Action Points: 0
    Start of turn:
      Soldier Encounter Attack recharge fails (1d6; rolled 2).
      Rain of Steel:
        Soldier takes: 15 damage (1d10[brutal 2]+7; rolled 8).
        Marked Scourge has been expended.
        Soldier has 58 hp remaining (73 hp - 15 damage).
    Conditions: Marked (until end of Ragnarok's next turn).
    Soldier Basic Attack (standard action, at_will):
      Attacks Ragnarok with 38 vs. 33 AC (1d20+25; rolled 13).
      Hits: 17 damage (2d8+7; rolled 2, 8).
      Ragnarok has 51 hp remaining (68 hp - 17 damage).
      Ragnarok has been bloodied.
  
Round 5:
  Ragnarok's turn:
    HP: 51/118 (bloodied); Temp HP: 0; Surges: 16; Surge Value: 38
    AC: 33; Action Points: 0
    Start of turn: Marked Scourge recharges.
    Conditions:
      Rain of Steel (stance).
      +1 defense bonus (until end of this turn).
    Crushing Surge (standard action, at_will):
      Attacks Soldier with 24 vs. 34 AC (1d20+16; rolled 8).
      Misses: 5 damage (static).
      Soldier has 53 hp remaining (58 hp - 5 damage).
      Soldier gets Marked (until end of Ragnarok's next turn).
    Second Wind (minor action, encounter):
      Ragnarok spends a healing surge (15 remaining).
      Ragnarok heals 38 hp (51 hp -> 89 hp; 0 hp wasted).
      Ragnarok gets +2 defense bonus (until start of next turn).
      Second Wind has been expended.
    Shift (move action, at_will):
      Ragnarok gets +1 defense bonus (until end of next turn).
    End of turn: +1 defense bonus expires.
  Soldier's turn:
    HP: 53/174 (bloodied); Temp HP: 0; Surges: 2; Surge Value: 43
    AC: 34; Action Points: 0
    Start of turn:
      Soldier Encounter Attack recharge succeeds (1d6; rolled 5).
      Rain of Steel:
        Soldier takes: 17 damage (1d10[brutal 2]+7; rolled 10).
        Marked Scourge has been expended.
        Soldier has 36 hp remaining (53 hp - 17 damage).
    Conditions: Marked (until end of Ragnarok's next turn).
    Soldier Encounter Attack (standard action, encounter):
      Attacks Ragnarok with 38 vs. 35 AC (1d20+25; rolled 13).
      Hits: 36 damage (4d10+7; rolled 4, 10, 5, 10).
      Ragnarok has 53 hp remaining (89 hp - 36 damage).
      Ragnarok has been bloodied.
      Soldier Encounter Attack has been expended.
  
Round 6:
  Ragnarok's turn:
    HP: 53/118 (bloodied); Temp HP: 0; Surges: 15; Surge Value: 38
    AC: 35; Action Points: 0
    Start of turn:
      +2 defense bonus expires.
      Marked Scourge recharges.
    Conditions:
      Rain of Steel (stance).
      +1 defense bonus (until end of this turn).
    Boundless Endurance (minor action, daily):
      Ragnarok gets regen 7 hp when bloodied (stance).
      Rain of Steel expires.
      Boundless Endurance has been expended.
    Shift (move action, at_will):
      Ragnarok gets +1 defense bonus (until end of next turn).
    Crushing Surge (standard action, at_will):
      Attacks Soldier with 22 vs. 34 AC (1d20+16; rolled 6).
      Misses: 5 damage (static).
      Soldier has 31 hp remaining (36 hp - 5 damage).
      Soldier gets Marked (until end of Ragnarok's next turn).
    End of turn: +1 defense bonus expires.
  Soldier's turn:
    HP: 31/174 (bloodied); Temp HP: 0; Surges: 2; Surge Value: 43
    AC: 34; Action Points: 0
    Start of turn: Soldier Encounter Attack recharge succeeds (1d6; rolled 6).
    Conditions: Marked (until end of Ragnarok's next turn).
    Soldier Encounter Attack (standard action, encounter):
      Attacks Ragnarok with 37 vs. 33 AC (1d20+25; rolled 12).
      Hits: 26 damage (4d10+7; rolled 1, 10, 1, 7).
      Ragnarok has 27 hp remaining (53 hp - 26 damage).
      Soldier Encounter Attack has been expended.
  
Round 7:
  Ragnarok's turn:
    HP: 27/118 (bloodied); Temp HP: 0; Surges: 15; Surge Value: 38
    AC: 33; Action Points: 0
    Start of turn: Ragnarok heals 7 hp (27 hp -> 34 hp; 0 hp wasted).
    Conditions:
      regen 7 hp when bloodied (stance).
      +1 defense bonus (until end of this turn).
    Crushing Surge (standard action, at_will):
      Attacks Soldier with 22 vs. 34 AC (1d20+16; rolled 6).
      Misses: 5 damage (static).
      Soldier has 26 hp remaining (31 hp - 5 damage).
      Soldier gets Marked (until end of Ragnarok's next turn).
    Shift (move action, at_will):
      Ragnarok gets +1 defense bonus (until end of next turn).
    End of turn: +1 defense bonus expires.
  Soldier's turn:
    HP: 26/174 (bloodied); Temp HP: 0; Surges: 2; Surge Value: 43
    AC: 34; Action Points: 0
    Start of turn: Soldier Encounter Attack recharge succeeds (1d6; rolled 5).
    Conditions: Marked (until end of Ragnarok's next turn).
    Soldier Encounter Attack (standard action, encounter):
      Attacks Ragnarok with 40 vs. 33 AC (1d20+25; rolled 15).
      Hits: 20 damage (4d10+7; rolled 2, 3, 6, 2).
      Ragnarok has 14 hp remaining (34 hp - 20 damage).
      Soldier Encounter Attack has been expended.
  
Round 8:
  Ragnarok's turn:
    HP: 14/118 (bloodied); Temp HP: 0; Surges: 15; Surge Value: 38
    AC: 33; Action Points: 0
    Start of turn: Ragnarok heals 7 hp (14 hp -> 21 hp; 0 hp wasted).
    Conditions:
      regen 7 hp when bloodied (stance).
      +1 defense bonus (until end of this turn).
    Brash Strike (standard action, at_will):
      Attacks Soldier with 20 vs. 34 AC (1d20+18; rolled 2).
      Misses: 5 damage (static).
      Soldier has 21 hp remaining (26 hp - 5 damage).
      Soldier gets Combat Advantage (until start of Ragnarok's next turn).
      Soldier gets Marked (until end of Ragnarok's next turn).
    Defensive Resurgence (minor action, daily):
      Ragnarok spends a healing surge (14 remaining).
      Ragnarok heals 38 hp (21 hp -> 59 hp; 0 hp wasted).
      Ragnarok gets +1 defense bonus (until start of next turn).
      Defensive Resurgence has been expended.
    Shift (move action, at_will):
      Ragnarok gets +1 defense bonus (until end of next turn).
    End of turn: +1 defense bonus expires.
  Soldier's turn:
    HP: 21/174 (bloodied); Temp HP: 0; Surges: 2; Surge Value: 43
    AC: 34; Action Points: 0
    Start of turn: Soldier Encounter Attack recharge succeeds (1d6; rolled 6).
    Conditions:
      Combat Advantage (until start of Ragnarok's next turn).
      Marked (until end of Ragnarok's next turn).
    Soldier Encounter Attack (standard action, encounter):
      Attacks Ragnarok with 34 vs. 34 AC (1d20+27; rolled 7).
      Hits: 26 damage (4d10+7; rolled 1, 3, 8, 7).
      Ragnarok has 33 hp remaining (59 hp - 26 damage).
      Soldier Encounter Attack has been expended.
  
Round 9:
  Ragnarok's turn:
    HP: 33/118 (bloodied); Temp HP: 0; Surges: 14; Surge Value: 38
    AC: 34; Action Points: 0
    Start of turn:
      +1 defense bonus expires.
      Opponent's Combat Advantage expires.
      Ragnarok heals 7 hp (33 hp -> 40 hp; 0 hp wasted).
    Conditions:
      regen 7 hp when bloodied (stance).
      +1 defense bonus (until end of this turn).
    Brash Strike (standard action, at_will):
      Attacks Soldier with 27 vs. 34 AC (1d20+18; rolled 9).
      Misses: 5 damage (static).
      Soldier has 16 hp remaining (21 hp - 5 damage).
      Soldier gets Combat Advantage (until start of Ragnarok's next turn).
      Soldier gets Marked (until end of Ragnarok's next turn).
    Shift (move action, at_will):
      Ragnarok gets +1 defense bonus (until end of next turn).
    End of turn: +1 defense bonus expires.
  Soldier's turn:
    HP: 16/174 (bloodied); Temp HP: 0; Surges: 2; Surge Value: 43
    AC: 34; Action Points: 0
    Start of turn: Soldier Encounter Attack recharge fails (1d6; rolled 4).
    Conditions:
      Combat Advantage (until start of Ragnarok's next turn).
      Marked (until end of Ragnarok's next turn).
    Soldier Basic Attack (standard action, at_will):
      Attacks Ragnarok with 43 vs. 33 AC (1d20+27; rolled 16).
      Hits: 15 damage (2d8+7; rolled 5, 3).
      Ragnarok has 25 hp remaining (40 hp - 15 damage).
  
Round 10:
  Ragnarok's turn:
    HP: 25/118 (bloodied); Temp HP: 0; Surges: 14; Surge Value: 38
    AC: 33; Action Points: 0
    Start of turn:
      Opponent's Combat Advantage expires.
      Ragnarok heals 7 hp (25 hp -> 32 hp; 0 hp wasted).
    Conditions:
      regen 7 hp when bloodied (stance).
      +1 defense bonus (until end of this turn).
    Shift (move action, at_will):
      Ragnarok gets +1 defense bonus (until end of next turn).
    Crushing Surge (standard action, at_will):
      Attacks Soldier with 33 vs. 34 AC (1d20+16; rolled 17).
      Misses: 5 damage (static).
      Soldier has 11 hp remaining (16 hp - 5 damage).
      Soldier gets Marked (until end of Ragnarok's next turn).
    End of turn: +1 defense bonus expires.
  Soldier's turn:
    HP: 11/174 (bloodied); Temp HP: 0; Surges: 2; Surge Value: 43
    AC: 34; Action Points: 0
    Start of turn: Soldier Encounter Attack recharge fails (1d6; rolled 3).
    Conditions: Marked (until end of Ragnarok's next turn).
    Soldier Basic Attack (standard action, at_will):
      Attacks Ragnarok with 43 vs. 33 AC (1d20+25; rolled 18).
      Hits: 21 damage (2d8+7; rolled 6, 8).
      Ragnarok has 11 hp remaining (32 hp - 21 damage).
  
Round 11:
  Ragnarok's turn:
    HP: 11/118 (bloodied); Temp HP: 0; Surges: 14; Surge Value: 38
    AC: 33; Action Points: 0
    Start of turn: Ragnarok heals 7 hp (11 hp -> 18 hp; 0 hp wasted).
    Conditions:
      regen 7 hp when bloodied (stance).
      +1 defense bonus (until end of this turn).
    Shift (move action, at_will):
      Ragnarok gets +1 defense bonus (until end of next turn).
    Crushing Surge (standard action, at_will):
      Attacks Soldier with 21 vs. 34 AC (1d20+16; rolled 5).
      Misses: 5 damage (static).
      Soldier has 6 hp remaining (11 hp - 5 damage).
      Soldier gets Marked (until end of Ragnarok's next turn).
    End of turn: +1 defense bonus expires.
  Soldier's turn:
    HP: 6/174 (bloodied); Temp HP: 0; Surges: 2; Surge Value: 43
    AC: 34; Action Points: 0
    Start of turn: Soldier Encounter Attack recharge fails (1d6; rolled 1).
    Conditions: Marked (until end of Ragnarok's next turn).
    Soldier Basic Attack (standard action, at_will):
      Attacks Ragnarok with 33 vs. 33 AC (1d20+25; rolled 8).
      Hits: 19 damage (2d8+7; rolled 6, 6).
      Ragnarok has -1 hp remaining (18 hp - 19 damage).
  
Round 12:
  Ragnarok's turn:
    HP: -1/118 (bloodied); Temp HP: 0; Surges: 14; Surge Value: 38
    AC: 33; Action Points: 0
    Conditions:
      regen 7 hp when bloodied (stance).
      +1 defense bonus (until end of this turn).
    Ragnarok is dying (0 death saves failed).
      Rolls death saving throw and gets a 5 (1d20; rolled 5).
      Fails. 2 failures remaining before death.
    End of turn:
      +1 defense bonus expires.
      Opponent's Marked expires.
  Soldier's turn:
    HP: 6/174 (bloodied); Temp HP: 0; Surges: 2; Surge Value: 43
    AC: 34; Action Points: 0
    Start of turn: Soldier Encounter Attack recharge succeeds (1d6; rolled 6).
    Soldier Encounter Attack (standard action, encounter):
      Attacks Ragnarok with 38 vs. 32 AC (1d20+25; rolled 13).
      Hits: 34 damage (4d10+7; rolled 10, 9, 4, 4).
      Ragnarok has -35 hp remaining (-1 hp - 34 damage).
      Soldier Encounter Attack has been expended.
  
Round 13:
  Ragnarok's turn:
    HP: -35/118 (bloodied); Temp HP: 0; Surges: 14; Surge Value: 38
    AC: 32; Action Points: 0
    Conditions: regen 7 hp when bloodied (stance).
    Ragnarok is dying (1 death saves failed).
      Rolls death saving throw and gets a 6 (1d20; rolled 6).
      Fails. 1 failures remaining before death.
  Soldier's turn:
    HP: 6/174 (bloodied); Temp HP: 0; Surges: 2; Surge Value: 43
    AC: 34; Action Points: 0
    Start of turn: Soldier Encounter Attack recharge fails (1d6; rolled 3).
    Soldier Basic Attack (standard action, at_will):
      Attacks Ragnarok with 40 vs. 32 AC (1d20+25; rolled 15).
      Hits: 10 damage (2d8+7; rolled 2, 1).
      Ragnarok has -45 hp remaining (-35 hp - 10 damage).
  
Round 14:
  Ragnarok's turn:
    HP: -45/118 (bloodied); Temp HP: 0; Surges: 14; Surge Value: 38
    AC: 32; Action Points: 0
    Conditions: regen 7 hp when bloodied (stance).
    Ragnarok is dying (2 death saves failed).
      Rolls death saving throw and gets a 19 (1d20; rolled 19).
      Passes.
  Soldier's turn:
    HP: 6/174 (bloodied); Temp HP: 0; Surges: 2; Surge Value: 43
    AC: 34; Action Points: 0
    Start of turn: Soldier Encounter Attack recharge fails (1d6; rolled 2).
    Soldier Basic Attack (standard action, at_will):
      Attacks Ragnarok with 36 vs. 32 AC (1d20+25; rolled 11).
      Hits: 18 damage (2d8+7; rolled 5, 6).
      Ragnarok has -63 hp remaining (-45 hp - 18 damage).
      Ragnarok has died!
  
Villains win!
```
[/sblock]

[/sblock]
[sblock=Example of 1 fight(s) survived (2.3% chance)
[sblock=FIGHT #1: Level 13 Ragnarok VS. Level 18 Soldier]

```
Roll initiative!
  Ragnarok rolls 29 initiative (1d20+9; rolled 20).
  Soldier rolls 21 initiative (1d20+17; rolled 4).
  Initiative order: 
    Ragnarok
    Soldier

Round 1:
  Ragnarok's turn:
    HP: 118/118; Temp HP: 0; Surges: 16; Surge Value: 38
    AC: 32; Action Points: 1
    Griffons Wrath (standard action, encounter):
      Attacks Soldier with 17 vs. 34 AC (1d20+16; rolled 1).
      Misses: 5 damage (static).
      Soldier has 169 hp remaining (174 hp - 5 damage).
      Soldier gets Marked (until end of Ragnarok's next turn).
      Griffons Wrath has been expended.
    Shift (move action, at_will):
      Ragnarok gets +1 defense bonus (until end of next turn).
    Spend Action Point (free action, encounter):
      Ragnarok spends an action point (0 remaining).
      Ferocious Reaction: Ragnarok gets +4 defense bonus (until start of next turn).
      Ragnarok gains a standard action.
      Spend Action Point has been expended.
    Rain Of Steel (minor action, daily):
      Ragnarok gets Rain of Steel (stance).
      Rain Of Steel has been expended.
    Knee Breaker (standard action, daily):
      Attacks Soldier with 21 vs. 34 AC (1d20+16; rolled 5).
      Misses: 14 damage (half of 2d10[brutal 2]+18; rolled 6, 5).
      Marked Scourge has been expended.
      Soldier has 155 hp remaining (169 hp - 14 damage).
      Soldier gets Marked (until end of Ragnarok's next turn).
      Knee Breaker has been expended.
  Soldier's turn:
    HP: 155/174; Temp HP: 0; Surges: 2; Surge Value: 43
    AC: 34; Action Points: 0
    Start of turn:
      Rain of Steel:
        Soldier takes: 14 damage (1d10[brutal 2]+5; rolled 9).
        Soldier has 141 hp remaining (155 hp - 14 damage).
    Conditions: Marked (until end of Ragnarok's next turn).
    Soldier Encounter Attack (standard action, encounter):
      Attacks Ragnarok with 30 vs. 37 AC (1d20+25; rolled 5).
      Misses.
      Soldier Encounter Attack has been expended.
  
Round 2:
  Ragnarok's turn:
    HP: 118/118; Temp HP: 0; Surges: 16; Surge Value: 38
    AC: 37; Action Points: 0
    Start of turn:
      +4 defense bonus expires.
      Marked Scourge recharges.
    Conditions:
      +1 defense bonus (until end of this turn).
      Rain of Steel (stance).
    Brash Strike (standard action, at_will):
      Attacks Soldier with 27 vs. 34 AC (1d20+18; rolled 9).
      Misses: 5 damage (static).
      Soldier has 136 hp remaining (141 hp - 5 damage).
      Soldier gets Combat Advantage (until start of Ragnarok's next turn).
      Soldier gets Marked (until end of Ragnarok's next turn).
    Shift (move action, at_will):
      Ragnarok gets +1 defense bonus (until end of next turn).
    End of turn: +1 defense bonus expires.
  Soldier's turn:
    HP: 136/174; Temp HP: 0; Surges: 2; Surge Value: 43
    AC: 34; Action Points: 0
    Start of turn:
      Soldier Encounter Attack recharge fails (1d6; rolled 3).
      Rain of Steel:
        Soldier takes: 12 damage (1d10[brutal 2]+7; rolled 5).
        Marked Scourge has been expended.
        Soldier has 124 hp remaining (136 hp - 12 damage).
    Conditions:
      Combat Advantage (until start of Ragnarok's next turn).
      Marked (until end of Ragnarok's next turn).
    Soldier Basic Attack (standard action, at_will):
      Attacks Ragnarok with 31 vs. 33 AC (1d20+27; rolled 4).
      Misses.
  
Round 3:
  Ragnarok's turn:
    HP: 118/118; Temp HP: 0; Surges: 16; Surge Value: 38
    AC: 33; Action Points: 0
    Start of turn:
      Marked Scourge recharges.
      Opponent's Combat Advantage expires.
    Conditions:
      Rain of Steel (stance).
      +1 defense bonus (until end of this turn).
    Brash Strike (standard action, at_will):
      Attacks Soldier with 26 vs. 34 AC (1d20+18; rolled 8).
      Misses: 5 damage (static).
      Soldier has 119 hp remaining (124 hp - 5 damage).
      Soldier gets Combat Advantage (until start of Ragnarok's next turn).
      Soldier gets Marked (until end of Ragnarok's next turn).
    Shift (move action, at_will):
      Ragnarok gets +1 defense bonus (until end of next turn).
    End of turn: +1 defense bonus expires.
  Soldier's turn:
    HP: 119/174; Temp HP: 0; Surges: 2; Surge Value: 43
    AC: 34; Action Points: 0
    Start of turn:
      Soldier Encounter Attack recharge succeeds (1d6; rolled 5).
      Rain of Steel:
        Soldier takes: 13 damage (1d10[brutal 2]+7; rolled 6).
        Marked Scourge has been expended.
        Soldier has 106 hp remaining (119 hp - 13 damage).
    Conditions:
      Combat Advantage (until start of Ragnarok's next turn).
      Marked (until end of Ragnarok's next turn).
    Soldier Encounter Attack (standard action, encounter):
      Attacks Ragnarok with 44 vs. 33 AC (1d20+27; rolled 17).
      Hits: 27 damage (4d10+7; rolled 1, 5, 6, 8).
      Ragnarok reacts with Unbreakable (immediate reaction, encounter):
        Damage is reduced to 17 hp (27 hp - 10 hp).
        Unbreakable has been expended.
      Ragnarok has 101 hp remaining (118 hp - 17 damage).
      Soldier Encounter Attack has been expended.
  
Round 4:
  Ragnarok's turn:
    HP: 101/118; Temp HP: 0; Surges: 16; Surge Value: 38
    AC: 33; Action Points: 0
    Start of turn:
      Marked Scourge recharges.
      Opponent's Combat Advantage expires.
    Conditions:
      Rain of Steel (stance).
      +1 defense bonus (until end of this turn).
    Shift (move action, at_will):
      Ragnarok gets +1 defense bonus (until end of next turn).
    Crushing Blow (standard action, encounter):
      Attacks Soldier with 18 vs. 34 AC (1d20+16; rolled 2).
      Misses: 5 damage (static).
      Soldier has 101 hp remaining (106 hp - 5 damage).
      Soldier gets Marked (until end of Ragnarok's next turn).
      Crushing Blow has been expended.
    End of turn: +1 defense bonus expires.
  Soldier's turn:
    HP: 101/174; Temp HP: 0; Surges: 2; Surge Value: 43
    AC: 34; Action Points: 0
    Start of turn:
      Soldier Encounter Attack recharge fails (1d6; rolled 4).
      Rain of Steel:
        Soldier takes: 10 damage (1d10[brutal 2]+7; rolled 3).
        Marked Scourge has been expended.
        Soldier has 91 hp remaining (101 hp - 10 damage).
    Conditions: Marked (until end of Ragnarok's next turn).
    Soldier Basic Attack (standard action, at_will):
      Attacks Ragnarok with 29 vs. 33 AC (1d20+25; rolled 4).
      Misses.
  
Round 5:
  Ragnarok's turn:
    HP: 101/118; Temp HP: 0; Surges: 16; Surge Value: 38
    AC: 33; Action Points: 0
    Start of turn: Marked Scourge recharges.
    Conditions:
      Rain of Steel (stance).
      +1 defense bonus (until end of this turn).
    Crushing Surge (standard action, at_will):
      Attacks Soldier with 30 vs. 34 AC (1d20+16; rolled 14).
      Misses: 5 damage (static).
      Soldier has 86 hp remaining (91 hp - 5 damage).
      Soldier has been bloodied.
      Ragnarok uses Jackal Strike (free action, daily):
        Attacks Soldier with 21 vs. 34 AC (1d20+16; rolled 5).
        Misses:
          Not expended.
          5 damage (static).
        Soldier has 81 hp remaining (86 hp - 5 damage).
        Soldier gets Marked (until end of Ragnarok's next turn).
      Soldier gets Marked (until end of Ragnarok's next turn).
    Shift (move action, at_will):
      Ragnarok gets +1 defense bonus (until end of next turn).
    End of turn: +1 defense bonus expires.
  Soldier's turn:
    HP: 81/174 (bloodied); Temp HP: 0; Surges: 2; Surge Value: 43
    AC: 34; Action Points: 0
    Start of turn:
      Soldier Encounter Attack recharge succeeds (1d6; rolled 5).
      Rain of Steel:
        Soldier takes: 16 damage (1d10[brutal 2]+7; rolled 9).
        Marked Scourge has been expended.
        Soldier has 65 hp remaining (81 hp - 16 damage).
    Conditions: Marked (until end of Ragnarok's next turn).
    Soldier Encounter Attack (standard action, encounter):
      Attacks Ragnarok with 27 vs. 33 AC (1d20+25; rolled 2).
      Misses.
      Soldier Encounter Attack has been expended.
  
Round 6:
  Ragnarok's turn:
    HP: 101/118; Temp HP: 0; Surges: 16; Surge Value: 38
    AC: 33; Action Points: 0
    Start of turn: Marked Scourge recharges.
    Conditions:
      Rain of Steel (stance).
      +1 defense bonus (until end of this turn).
    Anvil Of Doom (standard action, encounter):
      Attacks Soldier with 25 vs. 34 AC (1d20+16; rolled 9).
      Misses: 5 damage (static).
      Soldier has 60 hp remaining (65 hp - 5 damage).
      Soldier gets Marked (until end of Ragnarok's next turn).
      Anvil Of Doom has been expended.
    Shift (move action, at_will):
      Ragnarok gets +1 defense bonus (until end of next turn).
    End of turn: +1 defense bonus expires.
  Soldier's turn:
    HP: 60/174 (bloodied); Temp HP: 0; Surges: 2; Surge Value: 43
    AC: 34; Action Points: 0
    Start of turn:
      Soldier Encounter Attack recharge succeeds (1d6; rolled 6).
      Rain of Steel:
        Soldier takes: 15 damage (1d10[brutal 2]+7; rolled 8).
        Marked Scourge has been expended.
        Soldier has 45 hp remaining (60 hp - 15 damage).
    Conditions: Marked (until end of Ragnarok's next turn).
    Soldier Encounter Attack (standard action, encounter):
      Attacks Ragnarok with 32 vs. 33 AC (1d20+25; rolled 7).
      Misses.
      Soldier Encounter Attack has been expended.
  
Round 7:
  Ragnarok's turn:
    HP: 101/118; Temp HP: 0; Surges: 16; Surge Value: 38
    AC: 33; Action Points: 0
    Start of turn: Marked Scourge recharges.
    Conditions:
      Rain of Steel (stance).
      +1 defense bonus (until end of this turn).
    Brash Strike (standard action, at_will):
      Attacks Soldier with 34 vs. 34 AC (1d20+18; rolled 16).
      Hits: 25 damage (1d10[brutal 2]+18; rolled 7).
      Marked Scourge has been expended.
      Soldier has 20 hp remaining (45 hp - 25 damage).
      Soldier gets Combat Advantage (until start of Ragnarok's next turn).
      Soldier gets Marked (until end of Ragnarok's next turn).
    Shift (move action, at_will):
      Ragnarok gets +1 defense bonus (until end of next turn).
    End of turn: +1 defense bonus expires.
  Soldier's turn:
    HP: 20/174 (bloodied); Temp HP: 0; Surges: 2; Surge Value: 43
    AC: 34; Action Points: 0
    Start of turn:
      Soldier Encounter Attack recharge fails (1d6; rolled 4).
      Rain of Steel:
        Soldier takes: 11 damage (1d10[brutal 2]+5; rolled 6).
        Soldier has 9 hp remaining (20 hp - 11 damage).
    Conditions:
      Combat Advantage (until start of Ragnarok's next turn).
      Marked (until end of Ragnarok's next turn).
    Soldier Basic Attack (standard action, at_will):
      Attacks Ragnarok with 43 vs. 33 AC (1d20+27; rolled 16).
      Hits: 20 damage (2d8+7; rolled 8, 5).
      Ragnarok has 81 hp remaining (101 hp - 20 damage).
      Ragnarok reacts with Strikebacks Power (immediate reaction, encounter):
        Attacks Soldier with 20 vs. 34 AC (1d20+16; rolled 4).
        Misses: 5 damage (static).
        Soldier has 4 hp remaining (9 hp - 5 damage).
        Soldier gets Marked (until end of Ragnarok's next turn).
        Strikebacks Power has been expended.
  
Round 8:
  Ragnarok's turn:
    HP: 81/118; Temp HP: 0; Surges: 16; Surge Value: 38
    AC: 33; Action Points: 0
    Start of turn:
      Marked Scourge recharges.
      Opponent's Combat Advantage expires.
    Conditions:
      Rain of Steel (stance).
      +1 defense bonus (until end of this turn).
    Crushing Surge (standard action, at_will):
      Attacks Soldier with 23 vs. 34 AC (1d20+16; rolled 7).
      Misses: 5 damage (static).
      Soldier has -1 hp remaining (4 hp - 5 damage).
      Soldier has died!
      Enduring Warrior: Ragnarok heals 5 hp (81 hp -> 86 hp; 0 hp wasted).
    End of turn:
      +1 defense bonus expires.
      Opponent's Marked expires.
  
Heroes win!
Ragnarok takes a short rest.
  Ragnarok has 86/118 hp; wants at least 99 hp.
    Ragnarok spends a healing surge (15 remaining).
    Ragnarok heals 38 hp (86 hp -> 118 hp; 6 hp wasted).
  Powers recharge:
    Crushing Blow recharges.
    Unbreakable recharges.
    Griffons Wrath recharges.
    Anvil Of Doom recharges.
    Spend Action Point recharges.
    Strikebacks Power recharges.
  Conditions expire:
    Rain of steel expires.
```
[/sblock]
[sblock=FIGHT #2: Level 13 Ragnarok VS. Level 15 Soldier]

```
Roll initiative!
  Ragnarok rolls 29 initiative (1d20+9; rolled 20).
  Soldier rolls 15 initiative (1d20+14; rolled 1).
  Initiative order: 
    Ragnarok
    Soldier

Round 1:
  Ragnarok's turn:
    HP: 118/118; Temp HP: 0; Surges: 15; Surge Value: 38
    AC: 32; Action Points: 0
    Griffons Wrath (standard action, encounter):
      Attacks Soldier with 19 vs. 31 AC (1d20+16; rolled 3).
      Misses: 5 damage (static).
      Soldier has 143 hp remaining (148 hp - 5 damage).
      Soldier gets Marked (until end of Ragnarok's next turn).
      Griffons Wrath has been expended.
    Shift (move action, at_will):
      Ragnarok gets +1 defense bonus (until end of next turn).
  Soldier's turn:
    HP: 143/148; Temp HP: 0; Surges: 2; Surge Value: 37
    AC: 31; Action Points: 0
    Conditions: Marked (until end of Ragnarok's next turn).
    Soldier Encounter Attack (standard action, encounter):
      Attacks Ragnarok with 42 vs. 33 AC (1d20+22; rolled 20).
      Crits: 38 damage (4d8[max]+6; rolled max).
      Ragnarok reacts with Unbreakable (immediate reaction, encounter):
        Damage is reduced to 28 hp (38 hp - 10 hp).
        Unbreakable has been expended.
      Ragnarok has 90 hp remaining (118 hp - 28 damage).
      Soldier Encounter Attack has been expended.
  
Round 2:
  Ragnarok's turn:
    HP: 90/118; Temp HP: 0; Surges: 15; Surge Value: 38
    AC: 33; Action Points: 0
    Conditions: +1 defense bonus (until end of this turn).
    Brash Strike (standard action, at_will):
      Attacks Soldier with 23 vs. 31 AC (1d20+18; rolled 5).
      Misses: 5 damage (static).
      Soldier has 138 hp remaining (143 hp - 5 damage).
      Soldier gets Combat Advantage (until start of Ragnarok's next turn).
      Soldier gets Marked (until end of Ragnarok's next turn).
    Shift (move action, at_will):
      Ragnarok gets +1 defense bonus (until end of next turn).
    End of turn: +1 defense bonus expires.
  Soldier's turn:
    HP: 138/148; Temp HP: 0; Surges: 2; Surge Value: 37
    AC: 31; Action Points: 0
    Start of turn: Soldier Encounter Attack recharge succeeds (1d6; rolled 6).
    Conditions:
      Combat Advantage (until start of Ragnarok's next turn).
      Marked (until end of Ragnarok's next turn).
    Soldier Encounter Attack (standard action, encounter):
      Attacks Ragnarok with 32 vs. 33 AC (1d20+24; rolled 8).
      Misses.
      Soldier Encounter Attack has been expended.
  
Round 3:
  Ragnarok's turn:
    HP: 90/118; Temp HP: 0; Surges: 15; Surge Value: 38
    AC: 33; Action Points: 0
    Start of turn: Opponent's Combat Advantage expires.
    Conditions: +1 defense bonus (until end of this turn).
    Anvil Of Doom (standard action, encounter):
      Attacks Soldier with 27 vs. 31 AC (1d20+16; rolled 11).
      Misses: 5 damage (static).
      Soldier has 133 hp remaining (138 hp - 5 damage).
      Soldier gets Marked (until end of Ragnarok's next turn).
      Anvil Of Doom has been expended.
    Shift (move action, at_will):
      Ragnarok gets +1 defense bonus (until end of next turn).
    End of turn: +1 defense bonus expires.
  Soldier's turn:
    HP: 133/148; Temp HP: 0; Surges: 2; Surge Value: 37
    AC: 31; Action Points: 0
    Start of turn: Soldier Encounter Attack recharge fails (1d6; rolled 3).
    Conditions: Marked (until end of Ragnarok's next turn).
    Soldier Basic Attack (standard action, at_will):
      Attacks Ragnarok with 25 vs. 33 AC (1d20+22; rolled 3).
      Misses.
  
Round 4:
  Ragnarok's turn:
    HP: 90/118; Temp HP: 0; Surges: 15; Surge Value: 38
    AC: 33; Action Points: 0
    Conditions: +1 defense bonus (until end of this turn).
    Brash Strike (standard action, at_will):
      Attacks Soldier with 38 vs. 31 AC (1d20+18; rolled 20).
      Crits: 54 damage (1d10[brutal 2, max]+18 + 3d12; rolled max + 8, 6, 12).
      Marked Scourge has been expended.
      Soldier has 79 hp remaining (133 hp - 54 damage).
      Soldier gets Combat Advantage (until start of Ragnarok's next turn).
      Soldier gets Marked (until end of Ragnarok's next turn).
    Shift (move action, at_will):
      Ragnarok gets +1 defense bonus (until end of next turn).
    End of turn: +1 defense bonus expires.
  Soldier's turn:
    HP: 79/148; Temp HP: 0; Surges: 2; Surge Value: 37
    AC: 31; Action Points: 0
    Start of turn: Soldier Encounter Attack recharge fails (1d6; rolled 2).
    Conditions:
      Combat Advantage (until start of Ragnarok's next turn).
      Marked (until end of Ragnarok's next turn).
    Soldier Basic Attack (standard action, at_will):
      Attacks Ragnarok with 41 vs. 33 AC (1d20+24; rolled 17).
      Hits: 19 damage (2d8+6; rolled 5, 8).
      Ragnarok has 71 hp remaining (90 hp - 19 damage).
      Ragnarok reacts with Strikebacks Power (immediate reaction, encounter):
        Attacks Soldier with 23 vs. 31 AC (1d20+16; rolled 7).
        Misses: 5 damage (static).
        Soldier has 74 hp remaining (79 hp - 5 damage).
        Soldier has been bloodied.
        Ragnarok uses Jackal Strike (free action, daily):
          Attacks Soldier with 30 vs. 31 AC (1d20+16; rolled 14).
          Misses:
            Not expended.
            5 damage (static).
          Soldier has 69 hp remaining (74 hp - 5 damage).
          Soldier gets Marked (until end of Ragnarok's next turn).
        Soldier gets Marked (until end of Ragnarok's next turn).
        Strikebacks Power has been expended.
  
Round 5:
  Ragnarok's turn:
    HP: 71/118; Temp HP: 0; Surges: 15; Surge Value: 38
    AC: 33; Action Points: 0
    Start of turn:
      Marked Scourge recharges.
      Opponent's Combat Advantage expires.
    Conditions: +1 defense bonus (until end of this turn).
    Shift (move action, at_will):
      Ragnarok gets +1 defense bonus (until end of next turn).
    Crushing Surge (standard action, at_will):
      Attacks Soldier with 20 vs. 31 AC (1d20+16; rolled 4).
      Misses: 5 damage (static).
      Soldier has 64 hp remaining (69 hp - 5 damage).
      Soldier gets Marked (until end of Ragnarok's next turn).
    End of turn: +1 defense bonus expires.
  Soldier's turn:
    HP: 64/148 (bloodied); Temp HP: 0; Surges: 2; Surge Value: 37
    AC: 31; Action Points: 0
    Start of turn: Soldier Encounter Attack recharge fails (1d6; rolled 2).
    Conditions: Marked (until end of Ragnarok's next turn).
    Soldier Basic Attack (standard action, at_will):
      Attacks Ragnarok with 40 vs. 33 AC (1d20+22; rolled 18).
      Hits: 20 damage (2d8+6; rolled 7, 7).
      Ragnarok has 51 hp remaining (71 hp - 20 damage).
      Ragnarok has been bloodied.
  
Round 6:
  Ragnarok's turn:
    HP: 51/118 (bloodied); Temp HP: 0; Surges: 15; Surge Value: 38
    AC: 33; Action Points: 0
    Conditions: +1 defense bonus (until end of this turn).
    Crushing Blow (standard action, encounter):
      Attacks Soldier with 25 vs. 31 AC (1d20+16; rolled 9).
      Misses: 5 damage (static).
      Soldier has 59 hp remaining (64 hp - 5 damage).
      Soldier gets Marked (until end of Ragnarok's next turn).
      Crushing Blow has been expended.
    Shift (move action, at_will):
      Ragnarok gets +1 defense bonus (until end of next turn).
    Second Wind (minor action, encounter):
      Ragnarok spends a healing surge (14 remaining).
      Ragnarok heals 38 hp (51 hp -> 89 hp; 0 hp wasted).
      Ragnarok gets +2 defense bonus (until start of next turn).
      Second Wind has been expended.
    End of turn: +1 defense bonus expires.
  Soldier's turn:
    HP: 59/148 (bloodied); Temp HP: 0; Surges: 2; Surge Value: 37
    AC: 31; Action Points: 0
    Start of turn: Soldier Encounter Attack recharge fails (1d6; rolled 4).
    Conditions: Marked (until end of Ragnarok's next turn).
    Soldier Basic Attack (standard action, at_will):
      Attacks Ragnarok with 41 vs. 35 AC (1d20+22; rolled 19).
      Hits: 16 damage (2d8+6; rolled 5, 5).
      Ragnarok has 73 hp remaining (89 hp - 16 damage).
  
Round 7:
  Ragnarok's turn:
    HP: 73/118; Temp HP: 0; Surges: 14; Surge Value: 38
    AC: 35; Action Points: 0
    Start of turn: +2 defense bonus expires.
    Conditions: +1 defense bonus (until end of this turn).
    Brash Strike (standard action, at_will):
      Attacks Soldier with 27 vs. 31 AC (1d20+18; rolled 9).
      Misses: 5 damage (static).
      Soldier has 54 hp remaining (59 hp - 5 damage).
      Soldier gets Combat Advantage (until start of Ragnarok's next turn).
      Soldier gets Marked (until end of Ragnarok's next turn).
    Shift (move action, at_will):
      Ragnarok gets +1 defense bonus (until end of next turn).
    End of turn: +1 defense bonus expires.
  Soldier's turn:
    HP: 54/148 (bloodied); Temp HP: 0; Surges: 2; Surge Value: 37
    AC: 31; Action Points: 0
    Start of turn: Soldier Encounter Attack recharge succeeds (1d6; rolled 5).
    Conditions:
      Combat Advantage (until start of Ragnarok's next turn).
      Marked (until end of Ragnarok's next turn).
    Soldier Encounter Attack (standard action, encounter):
      Attacks Ragnarok with 35 vs. 33 AC (1d20+24; rolled 11).
      Hits: 24 damage (4d8+6; rolled 2, 7, 6, 3).
      Ragnarok has 49 hp remaining (73 hp - 24 damage).
      Ragnarok has been bloodied.
      Soldier Encounter Attack has been expended.
  
Round 8:
  Ragnarok's turn:
    HP: 49/118 (bloodied); Temp HP: 0; Surges: 14; Surge Value: 38
    AC: 33; Action Points: 0
    Start of turn: Opponent's Combat Advantage expires.
    Conditions: +1 defense bonus (until end of this turn).
    Crushing Surge (standard action, at_will):
      Attacks Soldier with 26 vs. 31 AC (1d20+16; rolled 10).
      Misses: 5 damage (static).
      Soldier has 49 hp remaining (54 hp - 5 damage).
      Soldier gets Marked (until end of Ragnarok's next turn).
    Shift (move action, at_will):
      Ragnarok gets +1 defense bonus (until end of next turn).
    Boundless Endurance (minor action, daily):
      Ragnarok gets regen 7 hp when bloodied (stance).
      Boundless Endurance has been expended.
    End of turn: +1 defense bonus expires.
  Soldier's turn:
    HP: 49/148 (bloodied); Temp HP: 0; Surges: 2; Surge Value: 37
    AC: 31; Action Points: 0
    Start of turn: Soldier Encounter Attack recharge fails (1d6; rolled 1).
    Conditions: Marked (until end of Ragnarok's next turn).
    Soldier Basic Attack (standard action, at_will):
      Attacks Ragnarok with 29 vs. 33 AC (1d20+22; rolled 7).
      Misses.
  
Round 9:
  Ragnarok's turn:
    HP: 49/118 (bloodied); Temp HP: 0; Surges: 14; Surge Value: 38
    AC: 33; Action Points: 0
    Start of turn: Ragnarok heals 7 hp (49 hp -> 56 hp; 0 hp wasted).
    Conditions:
      +1 defense bonus (until end of this turn).
      regen 7 hp when bloodied (stance).
    Shift (move action, at_will):
      Ragnarok gets +1 defense bonus (until end of next turn).
    Crushing Surge (standard action, at_will):
      Attacks Soldier with 18 vs. 31 AC (1d20+16; rolled 2).
      Misses: 5 damage (static).
      Soldier has 44 hp remaining (49 hp - 5 damage).
      Soldier gets Marked (until end of Ragnarok's next turn).
    End of turn: +1 defense bonus expires.
  Soldier's turn:
    HP: 44/148 (bloodied); Temp HP: 0; Surges: 2; Surge Value: 37
    AC: 31; Action Points: 0
    Start of turn: Soldier Encounter Attack recharge succeeds (1d6; rolled 6).
    Conditions: Marked (until end of Ragnarok's next turn).
    Soldier Encounter Attack (standard action, encounter):
      Attacks Ragnarok with 28 vs. 33 AC (1d20+22; rolled 6).
      Misses.
      Soldier Encounter Attack has been expended.
  
Round 10:
  Ragnarok's turn:
    HP: 56/118 (bloodied); Temp HP: 0; Surges: 14; Surge Value: 38
    AC: 33; Action Points: 0
    Start of turn: Ragnarok heals 7 hp (56 hp -> 63 hp; 0 hp wasted).
    Conditions:
      regen 7 hp when bloodied (stance).
      +1 defense bonus (until end of this turn).
    Shift (move action, at_will):
      Ragnarok gets +1 defense bonus (until end of next turn).
    Brash Strike (standard action, at_will):
      Attacks Soldier with 21 vs. 31 AC (1d20+18; rolled 3).
      Misses: 5 damage (static).
      Soldier has 39 hp remaining (44 hp - 5 damage).
      Soldier gets Combat Advantage (until start of Ragnarok's next turn).
      Soldier gets Marked (until end of Ragnarok's next turn).
    End of turn: +1 defense bonus expires.
  Soldier's turn:
    HP: 39/148 (bloodied); Temp HP: 0; Surges: 2; Surge Value: 37
    AC: 31; Action Points: 0
    Start of turn: Soldier Encounter Attack recharge succeeds (1d6; rolled 6).
    Conditions:
      Combat Advantage (until start of Ragnarok's next turn).
      Marked (until end of Ragnarok's next turn).
    Soldier Encounter Attack (standard action, encounter):
      Attacks Ragnarok with 44 vs. 33 AC (1d20+24; rolled 20).
      Crits: 38 damage (4d8[max]+6; rolled max).
      Ragnarok has 25 hp remaining (63 hp - 38 damage).
      Ragnarok has been bloodied.
      Soldier Encounter Attack has been expended.
  
Round 11:
  Ragnarok's turn:
    HP: 25/118 (bloodied); Temp HP: 0; Surges: 14; Surge Value: 38
    AC: 33; Action Points: 0
    Start of turn:
      Opponent's Combat Advantage expires.
      Ragnarok heals 7 hp (25 hp -> 32 hp; 0 hp wasted).
    Conditions:
      regen 7 hp when bloodied (stance).
      +1 defense bonus (until end of this turn).
    Crushing Surge (standard action, at_will):
      Attacks Soldier with 19 vs. 31 AC (1d20+16; rolled 3).
      Misses: 5 damage (static).
      Soldier has 34 hp remaining (39 hp - 5 damage).
      Soldier gets Marked (until end of Ragnarok's next turn).
    Shift (move action, at_will):
      Ragnarok gets +1 defense bonus (until end of next turn).
    End of turn: +1 defense bonus expires.
  Soldier's turn:
    HP: 34/148 (bloodied); Temp HP: 0; Surges: 2; Surge Value: 37
    AC: 31; Action Points: 0
    Start of turn: Soldier Encounter Attack recharge succeeds (1d6; rolled 6).
    Conditions: Marked (until end of Ragnarok's next turn).
    Soldier Encounter Attack (standard action, encounter):
      Attacks Ragnarok with 42 vs. 33 AC (1d20+22; rolled 20).
      Crits: 38 damage (4d8[max]+6; rolled max).
      Ragnarok has -6 hp remaining (32 hp - 38 damage).
      Soldier Encounter Attack has been expended.
  
Round 12:
  Ragnarok's turn:
    HP: -6/118 (bloodied); Temp HP: 0; Surges: 14; Surge Value: 38
    AC: 33; Action Points: 0
    Conditions:
      regen 7 hp when bloodied (stance).
      +1 defense bonus (until end of this turn).
    Ragnarok is dying (0 death saves failed).
      Rolls death saving throw and gets a 3 (1d20; rolled 3).
      Fails. 2 failures remaining before death.
    End of turn:
      +1 defense bonus expires.
      Opponent's Marked expires.
  Soldier's turn:
    HP: 34/148 (bloodied); Temp HP: 0; Surges: 2; Surge Value: 37
    AC: 31; Action Points: 0
    Start of turn: Soldier Encounter Attack recharge fails (1d6; rolled 1).
    Soldier Basic Attack (standard action, at_will):
      Attacks Ragnarok with 25 vs. 32 AC (1d20+22; rolled 3).
      Misses.
  
Round 13:
  Ragnarok's turn:
    HP: -6/118 (bloodied); Temp HP: 0; Surges: 14; Surge Value: 38
    AC: 32; Action Points: 0
    Conditions: regen 7 hp when bloodied (stance).
    Ragnarok is dying (1 death saves failed).
      Rolls death saving throw and gets a 5 (1d20; rolled 5).
      Fails. 1 failures remaining before death.
  Soldier's turn:
    HP: 34/148 (bloodied); Temp HP: 0; Surges: 2; Surge Value: 37
    AC: 31; Action Points: 0
    Start of turn: Soldier Encounter Attack recharge succeeds (1d6; rolled 5).
    Soldier Encounter Attack (standard action, encounter):
      Attacks Ragnarok with 36 vs. 32 AC (1d20+22; rolled 14).
      Hits: 21 damage (4d8+6; rolled 5, 2, 4, 4).
      Ragnarok has -27 hp remaining (-6 hp - 21 damage).
      Soldier Encounter Attack has been expended.
  
Round 14:
  Ragnarok's turn:
    HP: -27/118 (bloodied); Temp HP: 0; Surges: 14; Surge Value: 38
    AC: 32; Action Points: 0
    Conditions: regen 7 hp when bloodied (stance).
    Ragnarok is dying (2 death saves failed).
      Rolls death saving throw and gets a 10 (1d20; rolled 10).
      Passes.
  Soldier's turn:
    HP: 34/148 (bloodied); Temp HP: 0; Surges: 2; Surge Value: 37
    AC: 31; Action Points: 0
    Start of turn: Soldier Encounter Attack recharge fails (1d6; rolled 2).
    Soldier Basic Attack (standard action, at_will):
      Attacks Ragnarok with 38 vs. 32 AC (1d20+22; rolled 16).
      Hits: 14 damage (2d8+6; rolled 5, 3).
      Ragnarok has -41 hp remaining (-27 hp - 14 damage).
  
Round 15:
  Ragnarok's turn:
    HP: -41/118 (bloodied); Temp HP: 0; Surges: 14; Surge Value: 38
    AC: 32; Action Points: 0
    Conditions: regen 7 hp when bloodied (stance).
    Ragnarok is dying (2 death saves failed).
      Rolls death saving throw and gets a 3 (1d20; rolled 3).
      Fails. 0 failures remaining before death.
  
Villains win!
```
[/sblock]

[/sblock]
[sblock=Example of 2 fight(s) survived (23.2% chance)
[sblock=FIGHT #1: Level 13 Ragnarok VS. Level 18 Soldier]

```
Roll initiative!
  Ragnarok rolls 12 initiative (1d20+9; rolled 3).
  Soldier rolls 36 initiative (1d20+17; rolled 19).
  Initiative order: 
    Soldier
    Ragnarok

Round 1:
  Soldier's turn:
    HP: 174/174; Temp HP: 0; Surges: 2; Surge Value: 43
    AC: 34; Action Points: 0
    Soldier Encounter Attack (standard action, encounter):
      Attacks Ragnarok with 34 vs. 32 AC (1d20+25; rolled 9).
      Hits: 22 damage (4d10+7; rolled 7, 4, 1, 3).
      Ragnarok reacts with Unbreakable (immediate reaction, encounter):
        Damage is reduced to 12 hp (22 hp - 10 hp).
        Unbreakable has been expended.
      Ragnarok has 106 hp remaining (118 hp - 12 damage).
      Soldier Encounter Attack has been expended.
  Ragnarok's turn:
    HP: 106/118; Temp HP: 0; Surges: 16; Surge Value: 38
    AC: 32; Action Points: 1
    Crushing Blow (standard action, encounter):
      Attacks Soldier with 22 vs. 34 AC (1d20+16; rolled 6).
      Misses: 5 damage (static).
      Soldier has 169 hp remaining (174 hp - 5 damage).
      Soldier gets Marked (until end of Ragnarok's next turn).
      Crushing Blow has been expended.
    Spend Action Point (free action, encounter):
      Ragnarok spends an action point (0 remaining).
      Ferocious Reaction: Ragnarok gets +4 defense bonus (until start of next turn).
      Ragnarok gains a standard action.
      Spend Action Point has been expended.
    Griffons Wrath (standard action, encounter):
      Attacks Soldier with 18 vs. 34 AC (1d20+16; rolled 2).
      Misses: 5 damage (static).
      Soldier has 164 hp remaining (169 hp - 5 damage).
      Soldier gets Marked (until end of Ragnarok's next turn).
      Griffons Wrath has been expended.
    Shift (move action, at_will):
      Ragnarok gets +1 defense bonus (until end of next turn).
    Rain Of Steel (minor action, daily):
      Ragnarok gets Rain of Steel (stance).
      Rain Of Steel has been expended.
  
Round 2:
  Soldier's turn:
    HP: 164/174; Temp HP: 0; Surges: 2; Surge Value: 43
    AC: 34; Action Points: 0
    Start of turn:
      Soldier Encounter Attack recharge succeeds (1d6; rolled 6).
      Rain of Steel:
        Soldier takes: 13 damage (1d10[brutal 2]+7; rolled 6).
        Marked Scourge has been expended.
        Soldier has 151 hp remaining (164 hp - 13 damage).
    Conditions: Marked (until end of Ragnarok's next turn).
    Soldier Encounter Attack (standard action, encounter):
      Attacks Ragnarok with 39 vs. 37 AC (1d20+25; rolled 14).
      Hits: 25 damage (4d10+7; rolled 5, 5, 1, 7).
      Ragnarok has 81 hp remaining (106 hp - 25 damage).
      Ragnarok reacts with Strikebacks Power (immediate reaction, encounter):
        Attacks Soldier with 34 vs. 34 AC (1d20+16; rolled 18).
        Hits: 21 damage (1d10[brutal 2]+11; rolled 2, 10).
        Soldier has 130 hp remaining (151 hp - 21 damage).
        Soldier gets Marked (until end of Ragnarok's next turn).
        Strikebacks Power has been expended.
      Soldier Encounter Attack has been expended.
  Ragnarok's turn:
    HP: 81/118; Temp HP: 0; Surges: 16; Surge Value: 38
    AC: 37; Action Points: 0
    Start of turn:
      +4 defense bonus expires.
      Marked Scourge recharges.
    Conditions:
      +1 defense bonus (until end of this turn).
      Rain of Steel (stance).
    Knee Breaker (standard action, daily):
      Attacks Soldier with 32 vs. 34 AC (1d20+16; rolled 16).
      Misses: 17 damage (half of 2d10[brutal 2]+18; rolled 10, 6).
      Marked Scourge has been expended.
      Soldier has 113 hp remaining (130 hp - 17 damage).
      Soldier gets Marked (until end of Ragnarok's next turn).
      Knee Breaker has been expended.
    Shift (move action, at_will):
      Ragnarok gets +1 defense bonus (until end of next turn).
    End of turn: +1 defense bonus expires.
  
Round 3:
  Soldier's turn:
    HP: 113/174; Temp HP: 0; Surges: 2; Surge Value: 43
    AC: 34; Action Points: 0
    Start of turn:
      Soldier Encounter Attack recharge fails (1d6; rolled 2).
      Rain of Steel:
        Soldier takes: 10 damage (1d10[brutal 2]+5; rolled 1, 5).
        Soldier has 103 hp remaining (113 hp - 10 damage).
    Conditions: Marked (until end of Ragnarok's next turn).
    Soldier Basic Attack (standard action, at_will):
      Attacks Ragnarok with 34 vs. 33 AC (1d20+25; rolled 9).
      Hits: 11 damage (2d8+7; rolled 2, 2).
      Ragnarok has 70 hp remaining (81 hp - 11 damage).
  Ragnarok's turn:
    HP: 70/118; Temp HP: 0; Surges: 16; Surge Value: 38
    AC: 33; Action Points: 0
    Start of turn: Marked Scourge recharges.
    Conditions:
      Rain of Steel (stance).
      +1 defense bonus (until end of this turn).
    Crushing Surge (standard action, at_will):
      Attacks Soldier with 23 vs. 34 AC (1d20+16; rolled 7).
      Misses: 5 damage (static).
      Soldier has 98 hp remaining (103 hp - 5 damage).
      Soldier gets Marked (until end of Ragnarok's next turn).
    Shift (move action, at_will):
      Ragnarok gets +1 defense bonus (until end of next turn).
    End of turn: +1 defense bonus expires.
  
Round 4:
  Soldier's turn:
    HP: 98/174; Temp HP: 0; Surges: 2; Surge Value: 43
    AC: 34; Action Points: 0
    Start of turn:
      Soldier Encounter Attack recharge fails (1d6; rolled 4).
      Rain of Steel:
        Soldier takes: 12 damage (1d10[brutal 2]+7; rolled 5).
        Marked Scourge has been expended.
        Soldier has 86 hp remaining (98 hp - 12 damage).
        Soldier has been bloodied.
        Ragnarok uses Jackal Strike (free action, daily):
          Attacks Soldier with 29 vs. 34 AC (1d20+16; rolled 13).
          Misses:
            Not expended.
            5 damage (static).
          Soldier has 81 hp remaining (86 hp - 5 damage).
          Soldier gets Marked (until end of Ragnarok's next turn).
    Conditions: Marked (until end of Ragnarok's next turn).
    Soldier Basic Attack (standard action, at_will):
      Attacks Ragnarok with 32 vs. 33 AC (1d20+25; rolled 7).
      Misses.
  Ragnarok's turn:
    HP: 70/118; Temp HP: 0; Surges: 16; Surge Value: 38
    AC: 33; Action Points: 0
    Start of turn: Marked Scourge recharges.
    Conditions:
      Rain of Steel (stance).
      +1 defense bonus (until end of this turn).
    Brash Strike (standard action, at_will):
      Attacks Soldier with 31 vs. 34 AC (1d20+18; rolled 13).
      Misses: 5 damage (static).
      Soldier has 76 hp remaining (81 hp - 5 damage).
      Soldier gets Combat Advantage (until start of Ragnarok's next turn).
      Soldier gets Marked (until end of Ragnarok's next turn).
    Shift (move action, at_will):
      Ragnarok gets +1 defense bonus (until end of next turn).
    End of turn: +1 defense bonus expires.
  
Round 5:
  Soldier's turn:
    HP: 76/174 (bloodied); Temp HP: 0; Surges: 2; Surge Value: 43
    AC: 34; Action Points: 0
    Start of turn:
      Soldier Encounter Attack recharge fails (1d6; rolled 1).
      Rain of Steel:
        Soldier takes: 10 damage (1d10[brutal 2]+7; rolled 3).
        Marked Scourge has been expended.
        Soldier has 66 hp remaining (76 hp - 10 damage).
    Conditions:
      Combat Advantage (until start of Ragnarok's next turn).
      Marked (until end of Ragnarok's next turn).
    Soldier Basic Attack (standard action, at_will):
      Attacks Ragnarok with 30 vs. 33 AC (1d20+27; rolled 3).
      Misses.
  Ragnarok's turn:
    HP: 70/118; Temp HP: 0; Surges: 16; Surge Value: 38
    AC: 33; Action Points: 0
    Start of turn:
      Marked Scourge recharges.
      Opponent's Combat Advantage expires.
    Conditions:
      Rain of Steel (stance).
      +1 defense bonus (until end of this turn).
    Crushing Surge (standard action, at_will):
      Attacks Soldier with 33 vs. 34 AC (1d20+16; rolled 17).
      Misses: 5 damage (static).
      Soldier has 61 hp remaining (66 hp - 5 damage).
      Soldier gets Marked (until end of Ragnarok's next turn).
    Shift (move action, at_will):
      Ragnarok gets +1 defense bonus (until end of next turn).
    End of turn: +1 defense bonus expires.
  
Round 6:
  Soldier's turn:
    HP: 61/174 (bloodied); Temp HP: 0; Surges: 2; Surge Value: 43
    AC: 34; Action Points: 0
    Start of turn:
      Soldier Encounter Attack recharge succeeds (1d6; rolled 6).
      Rain of Steel:
        Soldier takes: 15 damage (1d10[brutal 2]+7; rolled 8).
        Marked Scourge has been expended.
        Soldier has 46 hp remaining (61 hp - 15 damage).
    Conditions: Marked (until end of Ragnarok's next turn).
    Soldier Encounter Attack (standard action, encounter):
      Attacks Ragnarok with 41 vs. 33 AC (1d20+25; rolled 16).
      Hits: 28 damage (4d10+7; rolled 6, 3, 9, 3).
      Ragnarok has 42 hp remaining (70 hp - 28 damage).
      Ragnarok has been bloodied.
      Soldier Encounter Attack has been expended.
  Ragnarok's turn:
    HP: 42/118 (bloodied); Temp HP: 0; Surges: 16; Surge Value: 38
    AC: 33; Action Points: 0
    Start of turn: Marked Scourge recharges.
    Conditions:
      Rain of Steel (stance).
      +1 defense bonus (until end of this turn).
    Anvil Of Doom (standard action, encounter):
      Attacks Soldier with 36 vs. 34 AC (1d20+16; rolled 20).
      Crits: 56 damage (2d10[brutal 2, max]+13 + 3d12; rolled max + 11, 1, 11).
      Marked Scourge has been expended.
      Soldier has -10 hp remaining (46 hp - 56 damage).
      Soldier has died!
      Enduring Warrior: Ragnarok heals 5 hp (42 hp -> 47 hp; 0 hp wasted).
      Anvil Of Doom has been expended.
    End of turn:
      +1 defense bonus expires.
      Opponent's Marked expires.
  
Heroes win!
Ragnarok takes a short rest.
  Ragnarok has 47/118 hp; wants at least 99 hp.
    Ragnarok spends a healing surge (15 remaining).
    Ragnarok heals 38 hp (47 hp -> 85 hp; 0 hp wasted).
    Ragnarok spends a healing surge (14 remaining).
    Ragnarok heals 38 hp (85 hp -> 118 hp; 5 hp wasted).
  Powers recharge:
    Crushing Blow recharges.
    Unbreakable recharges.
    Griffons Wrath recharges.
    Anvil Of Doom recharges.
    Spend Action Point recharges.
    Strikebacks Power recharges.
  Conditions expire:
    Rain of steel expires.
```
[/sblock]
[sblock=FIGHT #2: Level 13 Ragnarok VS. Level 15 Soldier]

```
Roll initiative!
  Ragnarok rolls 23 initiative (1d20+9; rolled 14).
  Soldier rolls 18 initiative (1d20+14; rolled 4).
  Initiative order: 
    Ragnarok
    Soldier

Round 1:
  Ragnarok's turn:
    HP: 118/118; Temp HP: 0; Surges: 14; Surge Value: 38
    AC: 32; Action Points: 0
    Start of turn: Marked Scourge recharges.
    Crushing Blow (standard action, encounter):
      Attacks Soldier with 18 vs. 31 AC (1d20+16; rolled 2).
      Misses: 5 damage (static).
      Soldier has 143 hp remaining (148 hp - 5 damage).
      Soldier gets Marked (until end of Ragnarok's next turn).
      Crushing Blow has been expended.
    Shift (move action, at_will):
      Ragnarok gets +1 defense bonus (until end of next turn).
  Soldier's turn:
    HP: 143/148; Temp HP: 0; Surges: 2; Surge Value: 37
    AC: 31; Action Points: 0
    Conditions: Marked (until end of Ragnarok's next turn).
    Soldier Encounter Attack (standard action, encounter):
      Attacks Ragnarok with 28 vs. 33 AC (1d20+22; rolled 6).
      Misses.
      Soldier Encounter Attack has been expended.
  
Round 2:
  Ragnarok's turn:
    HP: 118/118; Temp HP: 0; Surges: 14; Surge Value: 38
    AC: 33; Action Points: 0
    Conditions: +1 defense bonus (until end of this turn).
    Anvil Of Doom (standard action, encounter):
      Attacks Soldier with 31 vs. 31 AC (1d20+16; rolled 15).
      Hits: 24 damage (2d10[brutal 2]+13; rolled 6, 5).
      Marked Scourge has been expended.
      Soldier has 119 hp remaining (143 hp - 24 damage).
      Soldier gets Stunned (until end of Ragnarok's next turn).
      Ragnarok gets Combat Advantage (until Soldier's Stunned expires).
      Soldier gets Marked (until end of Ragnarok's next turn).
      Anvil Of Doom has been expended.
    Shift (move action, at_will):
      Ragnarok gets +1 defense bonus (until end of next turn).
    End of turn: +1 defense bonus expires.
  Soldier's turn:
    HP: 119/148; Temp HP: 0; Surges: 2; Surge Value: 37
    AC: 31; Action Points: 0
    Start of turn: Soldier Encounter Attack recharge fails (1d6; rolled 4).
    Conditions:
      Stunned (until end of Ragnarok's next turn).
      Marked (until end of Ragnarok's next turn).
  
Round 3:
  Ragnarok's turn:
    HP: 118/118; Temp HP: 0; Surges: 14; Surge Value: 38
    AC: 33; Action Points: 0
    Start of turn: Marked Scourge recharges.
    Conditions:
      Combat Advantage (until Soldier's Stunned expires).
      +1 defense bonus (until end of this turn).
    Griffons Wrath (standard action, encounter):
      Attacks Soldier with 34 vs. 31 AC (1d20+18; rolled 16).
      Hits: 25 damage (2d10[brutal 2]+13; rolled 7, 5).
      Marked Scourge has been expended.
      Soldier has 94 hp remaining (119 hp - 25 damage).
      Soldier gets -2 AC penalty (until end of Ragnarok's next turn).
      Soldier gets Marked (until end of Ragnarok's next turn).
      Griffons Wrath has been expended.
    Shift (move action, at_will):
      Ragnarok gets +1 defense bonus (until end of next turn).
    End of turn:
      +1 defense bonus expires.
      Opponent's Stunned expires.
      Combat Advantage expires along with Stunned.
  Soldier's turn:
    HP: 94/148; Temp HP: 0; Surges: 2; Surge Value: 37
    AC: 29; Action Points: 0
    Start of turn: Soldier Encounter Attack recharge succeeds (1d6; rolled 6).
    Conditions:
      -2 AC penalty (until end of Ragnarok's next turn).
      Marked (until end of Ragnarok's next turn).
    Soldier Encounter Attack (standard action, encounter):
      Attacks Ragnarok with 26 vs. 33 AC (1d20+22; rolled 4).
      Misses.
      Soldier Encounter Attack has been expended.
  
Round 4:
  Ragnarok's turn:
    HP: 118/118; Temp HP: 0; Surges: 14; Surge Value: 38
    AC: 33; Action Points: 0
    Start of turn: Marked Scourge recharges.
    Conditions: +1 defense bonus (until end of this turn).
    Shift (move action, at_will):
      Ragnarok gets +1 defense bonus (until end of next turn).
    Brash Strike (standard action, at_will):
      Attacks Soldier with 36 vs. 29 AC (1d20+18; rolled 18).
      Hits: 22 damage (1d10[brutal 2]+18; rolled 4).
      Marked Scourge has been expended.
      Soldier has 72 hp remaining (94 hp - 22 damage).
      Soldier has been bloodied.
      Ragnarok uses Jackal Strike (free action, daily):
        Attacks Soldier with 28 vs. 29 AC (1d20+16; rolled 12).
        Misses:
          Not expended.
          5 damage (static).
        Soldier has 67 hp remaining (72 hp - 5 damage).
        Soldier gets Marked (until end of Ragnarok's next turn).
      Soldier gets Combat Advantage (until start of Ragnarok's next turn).
      Soldier gets Marked (until end of Ragnarok's next turn).
    End of turn:
      +1 defense bonus expires.
      Opponent's -2 AC penalty expires.
  Soldier's turn:
    HP: 67/148 (bloodied); Temp HP: 0; Surges: 2; Surge Value: 37
    AC: 31; Action Points: 0
    Start of turn: Soldier Encounter Attack recharge succeeds (1d6; rolled 6).
    Conditions:
      Combat Advantage (until start of Ragnarok's next turn).
      Marked (until end of Ragnarok's next turn).
    Soldier Encounter Attack (standard action, encounter):
      Attacks Ragnarok with 35 vs. 33 AC (1d20+24; rolled 11).
      Hits: 28 damage (4d8+6; rolled 6, 8, 5, 3).
      Ragnarok reacts with Unbreakable (immediate reaction, encounter):
        Damage is reduced to 18 hp (28 hp - 10 hp).
        Unbreakable has been expended.
      Ragnarok has 100 hp remaining (118 hp - 18 damage).
      Soldier Encounter Attack has been expended.
  
Round 5:
  Ragnarok's turn:
    HP: 100/118; Temp HP: 0; Surges: 14; Surge Value: 38
    AC: 33; Action Points: 0
    Start of turn:
      Marked Scourge recharges.
      Opponent's Combat Advantage expires.
    Conditions: +1 defense bonus (until end of this turn).
    Brash Strike (standard action, at_will):
      Attacks Soldier with 38 vs. 31 AC (1d20+18; rolled 20).
      Crits: 43 damage (1d10[brutal 2, max]+18 + 3d12; rolled max + 8, 4, 3).
      Marked Scourge has been expended.
      Soldier has 24 hp remaining (67 hp - 43 damage).
      Soldier gets Combat Advantage (until start of Ragnarok's next turn).
      Soldier gets Marked (until end of Ragnarok's next turn).
    Shift (move action, at_will):
      Ragnarok gets +1 defense bonus (until end of next turn).
    End of turn: +1 defense bonus expires.
  Soldier's turn:
    HP: 24/148 (bloodied); Temp HP: 0; Surges: 2; Surge Value: 37
    AC: 31; Action Points: 0
    Start of turn: Soldier Encounter Attack recharge fails (1d6; rolled 4).
    Conditions:
      Combat Advantage (until start of Ragnarok's next turn).
      Marked (until end of Ragnarok's next turn).
    Soldier Basic Attack (standard action, at_will):
      Attacks Ragnarok with 32 vs. 33 AC (1d20+24; rolled 8).
      Misses.
  
Round 6:
  Ragnarok's turn:
    HP: 100/118; Temp HP: 0; Surges: 14; Surge Value: 38
    AC: 33; Action Points: 0
    Start of turn:
      Marked Scourge recharges.
      Opponent's Combat Advantage expires.
    Conditions: +1 defense bonus (until end of this turn).
    Shift (move action, at_will):
      Ragnarok gets +1 defense bonus (until end of next turn).
    Crushing Surge (standard action, at_will):
      Attacks Soldier with 30 vs. 31 AC (1d20+16; rolled 14).
      Misses: 5 damage (static).
      Soldier has 19 hp remaining (24 hp - 5 damage).
      Soldier gets Marked (until end of Ragnarok's next turn).
    End of turn: +1 defense bonus expires.
  Soldier's turn:
    HP: 19/148 (bloodied); Temp HP: 0; Surges: 2; Surge Value: 37
    AC: 31; Action Points: 0
    Start of turn: Soldier Encounter Attack recharge fails (1d6; rolled 3).
    Conditions: Marked (until end of Ragnarok's next turn).
    Soldier Basic Attack (standard action, at_will):
      Attacks Ragnarok with 42 vs. 33 AC (1d20+22; rolled 20).
      Crits: 22 damage (2d8[max]+6; rolled max).
      Ragnarok has 78 hp remaining (100 hp - 22 damage).
      Ragnarok reacts with Strikebacks Power (immediate reaction, encounter):
        Attacks Soldier with 21 vs. 31 AC (1d20+16; rolled 5).
        Misses: 5 damage (static).
        Soldier has 14 hp remaining (19 hp - 5 damage).
        Soldier gets Marked (until end of Ragnarok's next turn).
        Strikebacks Power has been expended.
  
Round 7:
  Ragnarok's turn:
    HP: 78/118; Temp HP: 0; Surges: 14; Surge Value: 38
    AC: 33; Action Points: 0
    Conditions: +1 defense bonus (until end of this turn).
    Shift (move action, at_will):
      Ragnarok gets +1 defense bonus (until end of next turn).
    Crushing Surge (standard action, at_will):
      Attacks Soldier with 17 vs. 31 AC (1d20+16; rolled 1).
      Misses: 5 damage (static).
      Soldier has 9 hp remaining (14 hp - 5 damage).
      Soldier gets Marked (until end of Ragnarok's next turn).
    End of turn: +1 defense bonus expires.
  Soldier's turn:
    HP: 9/148 (bloodied); Temp HP: 0; Surges: 2; Surge Value: 37
    AC: 31; Action Points: 0
    Start of turn: Soldier Encounter Attack recharge fails (1d6; rolled 1).
    Conditions: Marked (until end of Ragnarok's next turn).
    Soldier Basic Attack (standard action, at_will):
      Attacks Ragnarok with 40 vs. 33 AC (1d20+22; rolled 18).
      Hits: 13 damage (2d8+6; rolled 5, 2).
      Ragnarok has 65 hp remaining (78 hp - 13 damage).
  
Round 8:
  Ragnarok's turn:
    HP: 65/118; Temp HP: 0; Surges: 14; Surge Value: 38
    AC: 33; Action Points: 0
    Conditions: +1 defense bonus (until end of this turn).
    Crushing Surge (standard action, at_will):
      Attacks Soldier with 29 vs. 31 AC (1d20+16; rolled 13).
      Misses: 5 damage (static).
      Soldier has 4 hp remaining (9 hp - 5 damage).
      Soldier gets Marked (until end of Ragnarok's next turn).
    Shift (move action, at_will):
      Ragnarok gets +1 defense bonus (until end of next turn).
    End of turn: +1 defense bonus expires.
  Soldier's turn:
    HP: 4/148 (bloodied); Temp HP: 0; Surges: 2; Surge Value: 37
    AC: 31; Action Points: 0
    Start of turn: Soldier Encounter Attack recharge fails (1d6; rolled 3).
    Conditions: Marked (until end of Ragnarok's next turn).
    Soldier Basic Attack (standard action, at_will):
      Attacks Ragnarok with 31 vs. 33 AC (1d20+22; rolled 9).
      Misses.
  
Round 9:
  Ragnarok's turn:
    HP: 65/118; Temp HP: 0; Surges: 14; Surge Value: 38
    AC: 33; Action Points: 0
    Conditions: +1 defense bonus (until end of this turn).
    Shift (move action, at_will):
      Ragnarok gets +1 defense bonus (until end of next turn).
    Brash Strike (standard action, at_will):
      Attacks Soldier with 24 vs. 31 AC (1d20+18; rolled 6).
      Misses: 5 damage (static).
      Soldier has -1 hp remaining (4 hp - 5 damage).
      Soldier has died!
      Enduring Warrior: Ragnarok heals 5 hp (65 hp -> 70 hp; 0 hp wasted).
    End of turn:
      +1 defense bonus expires.
      Opponent's Marked expires.
  
Heroes win!
Ragnarok takes a short rest.
  Ragnarok has 70/118 hp; wants at least 99 hp.
    Ragnarok spends a healing surge (13 remaining).
    Ragnarok heals 38 hp (70 hp -> 108 hp; 0 hp wasted).
  Powers recharge:
    Crushing Blow recharges.
    Unbreakable recharges.
    Griffons Wrath recharges.
    Anvil Of Doom recharges.
    Strikebacks Power recharges.
  Conditions expire:
    +1 defense bonus expires.
  Milestone:
    Ragnarok gains an action point.
    Meliorating Gith Plate Armor +3: enhancement increases to +4.
```
[/sblock]
[sblock=FIGHT #3: Level 13 Ragnarok VS. Level 17 Soldier]

```
Roll initiative!
  Ragnarok rolls 14 initiative (1d20+9; rolled 5).
  Soldier rolls 19 initiative (1d20+15; rolled 4).
  Initiative order: 
    Soldier
    Ragnarok

Round 1:
  Soldier's turn:
    HP: 165/165; Temp HP: 0; Surges: 2; Surge Value: 41
    AC: 33; Action Points: 0
    Soldier Encounter Attack (standard action, encounter):
      Attacks Ragnarok with 38 vs. 33 AC (1d20+24; rolled 14).
      Hits: 33 damage (4d10+7; rolled 10, 7, 2, 7).
      Ragnarok reacts with Unbreakable (immediate reaction, encounter):
        Damage is reduced to 23 hp (33 hp - 10 hp).
        Unbreakable has been expended.
      Ragnarok has 85 hp remaining (108 hp - 23 damage).
      Soldier Encounter Attack has been expended.
  Ragnarok's turn:
    HP: 85/118; Temp HP: 0; Surges: 13; Surge Value: 38
    AC: 33; Action Points: 1
    Griffons Wrath (standard action, encounter):
      Attacks Soldier with 27 vs. 33 AC (1d20+16; rolled 11).
      Misses: 5 damage (static).
      Soldier has 160 hp remaining (165 hp - 5 damage).
      Soldier gets Marked (until end of Ragnarok's next turn).
      Griffons Wrath has been expended.
    Shift (move action, at_will):
      Ragnarok gets +1 defense bonus (until end of next turn).
    Spend Action Point (free action, encounter):
      Ragnarok spends an action point (0 remaining).
      Ferocious Reaction: Ragnarok gets +4 defense bonus (until start of next turn).
      Ragnarok gains a standard action.
      Spend Action Point has been expended.
    Brash Strike (standard action, at_will):
      Attacks Soldier with 34 vs. 33 AC (1d20+18; rolled 16).
      Hits: 25 damage (1d10[brutal 2]+18; rolled 7).
      Marked Scourge has been expended.
      Soldier has 135 hp remaining (160 hp - 25 damage).
      Soldier gets Combat Advantage (until start of Ragnarok's next turn).
      Soldier gets Marked (until end of Ragnarok's next turn).
  
Round 2:
  Soldier's turn:
    HP: 135/165; Temp HP: 0; Surges: 2; Surge Value: 41
    AC: 33; Action Points: 0
    Start of turn: Soldier Encounter Attack recharge fails (1d6; rolled 4).
    Conditions:
      Combat Advantage (until start of Ragnarok's next turn).
      Marked (until end of Ragnarok's next turn).
    Soldier Basic Attack (standard action, at_will):
      Attacks Ragnarok with 29 vs. 38 AC (1d20+26; rolled 3).
      Misses.
  Ragnarok's turn:
    HP: 85/118; Temp HP: 0; Surges: 13; Surge Value: 38
    AC: 38; Action Points: 0
    Start of turn:
      +4 defense bonus expires.
      Marked Scourge recharges.
      Opponent's Combat Advantage expires.
    Conditions: +1 defense bonus (until end of this turn).
    Shift (move action, at_will):
      Ragnarok gets +1 defense bonus (until end of next turn).
    Anvil Of Doom (standard action, encounter):
      Attacks Soldier with 22 vs. 33 AC (1d20+16; rolled 6).
      Misses: 5 damage (static).
      Soldier has 130 hp remaining (135 hp - 5 damage).
      Soldier gets Marked (until end of Ragnarok's next turn).
      Anvil Of Doom has been expended.
    End of turn: +1 defense bonus expires.
  
Round 3:
  Soldier's turn:
    HP: 130/165; Temp HP: 0; Surges: 2; Surge Value: 41
    AC: 33; Action Points: 0
    Start of turn: Soldier Encounter Attack recharge succeeds (1d6; rolled 6).
    Conditions: Marked (until end of Ragnarok's next turn).
    Soldier Encounter Attack (standard action, encounter):
      Attacks Ragnarok with 44 vs. 34 AC (1d20+24; rolled 20).
      Crits: 47 damage (4d10[max]+7; rolled max).
      Ragnarok has 38 hp remaining (85 hp - 47 damage).
      Ragnarok has been bloodied.
      Ragnarok reacts with Strikebacks Power (immediate reaction, encounter):
        Attacks Soldier with 20 vs. 33 AC (1d20+16; rolled 4).
        Misses: 5 damage (static).
        Soldier has 125 hp remaining (130 hp - 5 damage).
        Soldier gets Marked (until end of Ragnarok's next turn).
        Strikebacks Power has been expended.
      Soldier Encounter Attack has been expended.
  Ragnarok's turn:
    HP: 38/118 (bloodied); Temp HP: 0; Surges: 13; Surge Value: 38
    AC: 34; Action Points: 0
    Conditions: +1 defense bonus (until end of this turn).
    Second Wind (minor action, encounter):
      Ragnarok spends a healing surge (12 remaining).
      Ragnarok heals 38 hp (38 hp -> 76 hp; 0 hp wasted).
      Ragnarok gets +2 defense bonus (until start of next turn).
      Second Wind has been expended.
    Brash Strike (standard action, at_will):
      Attacks Soldier with 22 vs. 33 AC (1d20+18; rolled 4).
      Misses: 5 damage (static).
      Soldier has 120 hp remaining (125 hp - 5 damage).
      Soldier gets Combat Advantage (until start of Ragnarok's next turn).
      Soldier gets Marked (until end of Ragnarok's next turn).
    Shift (move action, at_will):
      Ragnarok gets +1 defense bonus (until end of next turn).
    End of turn: +1 defense bonus expires.
  
Round 4:
  Soldier's turn:
    HP: 120/165; Temp HP: 0; Surges: 2; Surge Value: 41
    AC: 33; Action Points: 0
    Start of turn: Soldier Encounter Attack recharge succeeds (1d6; rolled 5).
    Conditions:
      Combat Advantage (until start of Ragnarok's next turn).
      Marked (until end of Ragnarok's next turn).
    Soldier Encounter Attack (standard action, encounter):
      Attacks Ragnarok with 41 vs. 36 AC (1d20+26; rolled 15).
      Hits: 19 damage (4d10+7; rolled 1, 3, 7, 1).
      Ragnarok has 57 hp remaining (76 hp - 19 damage).
      Ragnarok has been bloodied.
      Soldier Encounter Attack has been expended.
  Ragnarok's turn:
    HP: 57/118 (bloodied); Temp HP: 0; Surges: 12; Surge Value: 38
    AC: 36; Action Points: 0
    Start of turn:
      +2 defense bonus expires.
      Opponent's Combat Advantage expires.
    Conditions: +1 defense bonus (until end of this turn).
    Crushing Surge (standard action, at_will):
      Attacks Soldier with 21 vs. 33 AC (1d20+16; rolled 5).
      Misses: 5 damage (static).
      Soldier has 115 hp remaining (120 hp - 5 damage).
      Soldier gets Marked (until end of Ragnarok's next turn).
    Boundless Endurance (minor action, daily):
      Ragnarok gets regen 7 hp when bloodied (stance).
      Boundless Endurance has been expended.
    Shift (move action, at_will):
      Ragnarok gets +1 defense bonus (until end of next turn).
    End of turn: +1 defense bonus expires.
  
Round 5:
  Soldier's turn:
    HP: 115/165; Temp HP: 0; Surges: 2; Surge Value: 41
    AC: 33; Action Points: 0
    Start of turn: Soldier Encounter Attack recharge fails (1d6; rolled 4).
    Conditions: Marked (until end of Ragnarok's next turn).
    Soldier Basic Attack (standard action, at_will):
      Attacks Ragnarok with 44 vs. 34 AC (1d20+24; rolled 20).
      Crits: 23 damage (2d8[max]+7; rolled max).
      Ragnarok has 34 hp remaining (57 hp - 23 damage).
  Ragnarok's turn:
    HP: 34/118 (bloodied); Temp HP: 0; Surges: 12; Surge Value: 38
    AC: 34; Action Points: 0
    Start of turn: Ragnarok heals 7 hp (34 hp -> 41 hp; 0 hp wasted).
    Conditions:
      regen 7 hp when bloodied (stance).
      +1 defense bonus (until end of this turn).
    Crushing Surge (standard action, at_will):
      Attacks Soldier with 18 vs. 33 AC (1d20+16; rolled 2).
      Misses: 5 damage (static).
      Soldier has 110 hp remaining (115 hp - 5 damage).
      Soldier gets Marked (until end of Ragnarok's next turn).
    Shift (move action, at_will):
      Ragnarok gets +1 defense bonus (until end of next turn).
    End of turn: +1 defense bonus expires.
  
Round 6:
  Soldier's turn:
    HP: 110/165; Temp HP: 0; Surges: 2; Surge Value: 41
    AC: 33; Action Points: 0
    Start of turn: Soldier Encounter Attack recharge fails (1d6; rolled 2).
    Conditions: Marked (until end of Ragnarok's next turn).
    Soldier Basic Attack (standard action, at_will):
      Attacks Ragnarok with 32 vs. 34 AC (1d20+24; rolled 8).
      Misses.
  Ragnarok's turn:
    HP: 41/118 (bloodied); Temp HP: 0; Surges: 12; Surge Value: 38
    AC: 34; Action Points: 0
    Start of turn: Ragnarok heals 7 hp (41 hp -> 48 hp; 0 hp wasted).
    Conditions:
      regen 7 hp when bloodied (stance).
      +1 defense bonus (until end of this turn).
    Brash Strike (standard action, at_will):
      Attacks Soldier with 32 vs. 33 AC (1d20+18; rolled 14).
      Misses: 5 damage (static).
      Soldier has 105 hp remaining (110 hp - 5 damage).
      Soldier gets Combat Advantage (until start of Ragnarok's next turn).
      Soldier gets Marked (until end of Ragnarok's next turn).
    Shift (move action, at_will):
      Ragnarok gets +1 defense bonus (until end of next turn).
    End of turn: +1 defense bonus expires.
  
Round 7:
  Soldier's turn:
    HP: 105/165; Temp HP: 0; Surges: 2; Surge Value: 41
    AC: 33; Action Points: 0
    Start of turn: Soldier Encounter Attack recharge fails (1d6; rolled 3).
    Conditions:
      Combat Advantage (until start of Ragnarok's next turn).
      Marked (until end of Ragnarok's next turn).
    Soldier Basic Attack (standard action, at_will):
      Attacks Ragnarok with 37 vs. 34 AC (1d20+26; rolled 11).
      Hits: 13 damage (2d8+7; rolled 1, 5).
      Ragnarok has 35 hp remaining (48 hp - 13 damage).
  Ragnarok's turn:
    HP: 35/118 (bloodied); Temp HP: 0; Surges: 12; Surge Value: 38
    AC: 34; Action Points: 0
    Start of turn:
      Opponent's Combat Advantage expires.
      Ragnarok heals 7 hp (35 hp -> 42 hp; 0 hp wasted).
    Conditions:
      regen 7 hp when bloodied (stance).
      +1 defense bonus (until end of this turn).
    Crushing Blow (standard action, encounter):
      Attacks Soldier with 33 vs. 33 AC (1d20+16; rolled 17).
      Hits: 28 damage (2d10[brutal 2]+18; rolled 3, 7).
      Marked Scourge has been expended.
      Soldier has 77 hp remaining (105 hp - 28 damage).
      Soldier has been bloodied.
      Ragnarok uses Jackal Strike (free action, daily):
        Attacks Soldier with 28 vs. 33 AC (1d20+16; rolled 12).
        Misses:
          Not expended.
          5 damage (static).
        Soldier has 72 hp remaining (77 hp - 5 damage).
        Soldier gets Marked (until end of Ragnarok's next turn).
      Soldier gets Marked (until end of Ragnarok's next turn).
      Crushing Blow has been expended.
    Shift (move action, at_will):
      Ragnarok gets +1 defense bonus (until end of next turn).
    End of turn: +1 defense bonus expires.
  
Round 8:
  Soldier's turn:
    HP: 72/165 (bloodied); Temp HP: 0; Surges: 2; Surge Value: 41
    AC: 33; Action Points: 0
    Start of turn: Soldier Encounter Attack recharge fails (1d6; rolled 4).
    Conditions: Marked (until end of Ragnarok's next turn).
    Soldier Basic Attack (standard action, at_will):
      Attacks Ragnarok with 39 vs. 34 AC (1d20+24; rolled 15).
      Hits: 16 damage (2d8+7; rolled 8, 1).
      Ragnarok has 26 hp remaining (42 hp - 16 damage).
  Ragnarok's turn:
    HP: 26/118 (bloodied); Temp HP: 0; Surges: 12; Surge Value: 38
    AC: 34; Action Points: 0
    Start of turn:
      Marked Scourge recharges.
      Ragnarok heals 7 hp (26 hp -> 33 hp; 0 hp wasted).
    Conditions:
      regen 7 hp when bloodied (stance).
      +1 defense bonus (until end of this turn).
    Crushing Surge (standard action, at_will):
      Attacks Soldier with 26 vs. 33 AC (1d20+16; rolled 10).
      Misses: 5 damage (static).
      Soldier has 67 hp remaining (72 hp - 5 damage).
      Soldier gets Marked (until end of Ragnarok's next turn).
    Shift (move action, at_will):
      Ragnarok gets +1 defense bonus (until end of next turn).
    End of turn: +1 defense bonus expires.
  
Round 9:
  Soldier's turn:
    HP: 67/165 (bloodied); Temp HP: 0; Surges: 2; Surge Value: 41
    AC: 33; Action Points: 0
    Start of turn: Soldier Encounter Attack recharge succeeds (1d6; rolled 5).
    Conditions: Marked (until end of Ragnarok's next turn).
    Soldier Encounter Attack (standard action, encounter):
      Attacks Ragnarok with 44 vs. 34 AC (1d20+24; rolled 20).
      Crits: 47 damage (4d10[max]+7; rolled max).
      Ragnarok has -14 hp remaining (33 hp - 47 damage).
      Soldier Encounter Attack has been expended.
  Ragnarok's turn:
    HP: -14/118 (bloodied); Temp HP: 0; Surges: 12; Surge Value: 38
    AC: 34; Action Points: 0
    Conditions:
      regen 7 hp when bloodied (stance).
      +1 defense bonus (until end of this turn).
    Ragnarok is dying (0 death saves failed).
      Rolls death saving throw and gets a 10 (1d20; rolled 10).
      Passes.
    End of turn:
      +1 defense bonus expires.
      Opponent's Marked expires.
  
Round 10:
  Soldier's turn:
    HP: 67/165 (bloodied); Temp HP: 0; Surges: 2; Surge Value: 41
    AC: 33; Action Points: 0
    Start of turn: Soldier Encounter Attack recharge succeeds (1d6; rolled 5).
    Soldier Encounter Attack (standard action, encounter):
      Attacks Ragnarok with 43 vs. 33 AC (1d20+24; rolled 19).
      Hits: 18 damage (4d10+7; rolled 6, 1, 2, 2).
      Ragnarok has -32 hp remaining (-14 hp - 18 damage).
      Soldier Encounter Attack has been expended.
  Ragnarok's turn:
    HP: -32/118 (bloodied); Temp HP: 0; Surges: 12; Surge Value: 38
    AC: 33; Action Points: 0
    Conditions: regen 7 hp when bloodied (stance).
    Ragnarok is dying (0 death saves failed).
      Rolls death saving throw and gets a 9 (1d20; rolled 9).
      Fails. 2 failures remaining before death.
  
Round 11:
  Soldier's turn:
    HP: 67/165 (bloodied); Temp HP: 0; Surges: 2; Surge Value: 41
    AC: 33; Action Points: 0
    Start of turn: Soldier Encounter Attack recharge fails (1d6; rolled 4).
    Soldier Basic Attack (standard action, at_will):
      Attacks Ragnarok with 44 vs. 33 AC (1d20+24; rolled 20).
      Crits: 23 damage (2d8[max]+7; rolled max).
      Ragnarok has -55 hp remaining (-32 hp - 23 damage).
  Ragnarok's turn:
    HP: -55/118 (bloodied); Temp HP: 0; Surges: 12; Surge Value: 38
    AC: 33; Action Points: 0
    Conditions: regen 7 hp when bloodied (stance).
    Ragnarok is dying (1 death saves failed).
      Rolls death saving throw and gets a 2 (1d20; rolled 2).
      Fails. 1 failures remaining before death.
  
Round 12:
  Soldier's turn:
    HP: 67/165 (bloodied); Temp HP: 0; Surges: 2; Surge Value: 41
    AC: 33; Action Points: 0
    Start of turn: Soldier Encounter Attack recharge succeeds (1d6; rolled 5).
    Soldier Encounter Attack (standard action, encounter):
      Attacks Ragnarok with 25 vs. 33 AC (1d20+24; rolled 1).
      Misses.
      Soldier Encounter Attack has been expended.
  Ragnarok's turn:
    HP: -55/118 (bloodied); Temp HP: 0; Surges: 12; Surge Value: 38
    AC: 33; Action Points: 0
    Conditions: regen 7 hp when bloodied (stance).
    Ragnarok is dying (2 death saves failed).
      Rolls death saving throw and gets a 4 (1d20; rolled 4).
      Fails. 0 failures remaining before death.
  
Villains win!
```
[/sblock]

[/sblock]
[sblock=Example of 3 fight(s) survived (3.7% chance)
[sblock=FIGHT #1: Level 13 Ragnarok VS. Level 18 Soldier]

```
Roll initiative!
  Ragnarok rolls 12 initiative (1d20+9; rolled 3).
  Soldier rolls 21 initiative (1d20+17; rolled 4).
  Initiative order: 
    Soldier
    Ragnarok

Round 1:
  Soldier's turn:
    HP: 174/174; Temp HP: 0; Surges: 2; Surge Value: 43
    AC: 34; Action Points: 0
    Soldier Encounter Attack (standard action, encounter):
      Attacks Ragnarok with 44 vs. 32 AC (1d20+25; rolled 19).
      Hits: 36 damage (4d10+7; rolled 7, 9, 10, 3).
      Ragnarok reacts with Unbreakable (immediate reaction, encounter):
        Damage is reduced to 26 hp (36 hp - 10 hp).
        Unbreakable has been expended.
      Ragnarok has 92 hp remaining (118 hp - 26 damage).
      Soldier Encounter Attack has been expended.
  Ragnarok's turn:
    HP: 92/118; Temp HP: 0; Surges: 16; Surge Value: 38
    AC: 32; Action Points: 1
    Shift (move action, at_will):
      Ragnarok gets +1 defense bonus (until end of next turn).
    Rain Of Steel (minor action, daily):
      Ragnarok gets Rain of Steel (stance).
      Rain Of Steel has been expended.
    Crushing Surge (standard action, at_will):
      Attacks Soldier with 35 vs. 34 AC (1d20+16; rolled 19).
      Hits: 21 damage (1d10[brutal 2]+11; rolled 10).
      Soldier has 153 hp remaining (174 hp - 21 damage).
      Ragnarok gains 7 temp hp (had 0; applied 7).
      Soldier gets Marked (until end of Ragnarok's next turn).
    Spend Action Point (free action, encounter):
      Ragnarok spends an action point (0 remaining).
      Ferocious Reaction: Ragnarok gets +4 defense bonus (until start of next turn).
      Ragnarok gains a standard action.
      Spend Action Point has been expended.
    Griffons Wrath (standard action, encounter):
      Attacks Soldier with 31 vs. 34 AC (1d20+16; rolled 15).
      Misses: 5 damage (static).
      Soldier has 148 hp remaining (153 hp - 5 damage).
      Soldier gets Marked (until end of Ragnarok's next turn).
      Griffons Wrath has been expended.
  
Round 2:
  Soldier's turn:
    HP: 148/174; Temp HP: 0; Surges: 2; Surge Value: 43
    AC: 34; Action Points: 0
    Start of turn:
      Soldier Encounter Attack recharge fails (1d6; rolled 2).
      Rain of Steel:
        Soldier takes: 16 damage (1d10[brutal 2]+7; rolled 9).
        Marked Scourge has been expended.
        Soldier has 132 hp remaining (148 hp - 16 damage).
    Conditions: Marked (until end of Ragnarok's next turn).
    Soldier Basic Attack (standard action, at_will):
      Attacks Ragnarok with 38 vs. 37 AC (1d20+25; rolled 13).
      Hits: 17 damage (2d8+7; rolled 3, 7).
      Ragnarok deflects 7 damage; 10 gets through (7 temp hp - 17 damage).
      Ragnarok has 82 hp remaining (92 hp - 10 damage).
      Ragnarok reacts with Strikebacks Power (immediate reaction, encounter):
        Attacks Soldier with 29 vs. 34 AC (1d20+16; rolled 13).
        Misses: 5 damage (static).
        Soldier has 127 hp remaining (132 hp - 5 damage).
        Soldier gets Marked (until end of Ragnarok's next turn).
        Strikebacks Power has been expended.
  Ragnarok's turn:
    HP: 82/118; Temp HP: 0; Surges: 16; Surge Value: 38
    AC: 37; Action Points: 0
    Start of turn:
      +4 defense bonus expires.
      Marked Scourge recharges.
    Conditions:
      +1 defense bonus (until end of this turn).
      Rain of Steel (stance).
    Knee Breaker (standard action, daily):
      Attacks Soldier with 17 vs. 34 AC (1d20+16; rolled 1).
      Misses: 13 damage (half of 2d10[brutal 2]+18; rolled 6, 3).
      Marked Scourge has been expended.
      Soldier has 114 hp remaining (127 hp - 13 damage).
      Soldier gets Marked (until end of Ragnarok's next turn).
      Knee Breaker has been expended.
    Shift (move action, at_will):
      Ragnarok gets +1 defense bonus (until end of next turn).
    End of turn: +1 defense bonus expires.
  
Round 3:
  Soldier's turn:
    HP: 114/174; Temp HP: 0; Surges: 2; Surge Value: 43
    AC: 34; Action Points: 0
    Start of turn:
      Soldier Encounter Attack recharge fails (1d6; rolled 1).
      Rain of Steel:
        Soldier takes: 13 damage (1d10[brutal 2]+5; rolled 8).
        Soldier has 101 hp remaining (114 hp - 13 damage).
    Conditions: Marked (until end of Ragnarok's next turn).
    Soldier Basic Attack (standard action, at_will):
      Attacks Ragnarok with 43 vs. 33 AC (1d20+25; rolled 18).
      Hits: 17 damage (2d8+7; rolled 5, 5).
      Ragnarok has 65 hp remaining (82 hp - 17 damage).
  Ragnarok's turn:
    HP: 65/118; Temp HP: 0; Surges: 16; Surge Value: 38
    AC: 33; Action Points: 0
    Start of turn: Marked Scourge recharges.
    Conditions:
      Rain of Steel (stance).
      +1 defense bonus (until end of this turn).
    Crushing Blow (standard action, encounter):
      Attacks Soldier with 23 vs. 34 AC (1d20+16; rolled 7).
      Misses: 5 damage (static).
      Soldier has 96 hp remaining (101 hp - 5 damage).
      Soldier gets Marked (until end of Ragnarok's next turn).
      Crushing Blow has been expended.
    Shift (move action, at_will):
      Ragnarok gets +1 defense bonus (until end of next turn).
    End of turn: +1 defense bonus expires.
  
Round 4:
  Soldier's turn:
    HP: 96/174; Temp HP: 0; Surges: 2; Surge Value: 43
    AC: 34; Action Points: 0
    Start of turn:
      Soldier Encounter Attack recharge fails (1d6; rolled 3).
      Rain of Steel:
        Soldier takes: 17 damage (1d10[brutal 2]+7; rolled 10).
        Marked Scourge has been expended.
        Soldier has 79 hp remaining (96 hp - 17 damage).
        Soldier has been bloodied.
        Ragnarok uses Jackal Strike (free action, daily):
          Attacks Soldier with 32 vs. 34 AC (1d20+16; rolled 16).
          Misses:
            Not expended.
            5 damage (static).
          Soldier has 74 hp remaining (79 hp - 5 damage).
          Soldier gets Marked (until end of Ragnarok's next turn).
    Conditions: Marked (until end of Ragnarok's next turn).
    Soldier Basic Attack (standard action, at_will):
      Attacks Ragnarok with 32 vs. 33 AC (1d20+25; rolled 7).
      Misses.
  Ragnarok's turn:
    HP: 65/118; Temp HP: 0; Surges: 16; Surge Value: 38
    AC: 33; Action Points: 0
    Start of turn: Marked Scourge recharges.
    Conditions:
      Rain of Steel (stance).
      +1 defense bonus (until end of this turn).
    Brash Strike (standard action, at_will):
      Attacks Soldier with 33 vs. 34 AC (1d20+18; rolled 15).
      Misses: 5 damage (static).
      Soldier has 69 hp remaining (74 hp - 5 damage).
      Soldier gets Combat Advantage (until start of Ragnarok's next turn).
      Soldier gets Marked (until end of Ragnarok's next turn).
    Shift (move action, at_will):
      Ragnarok gets +1 defense bonus (until end of next turn).
    End of turn: +1 defense bonus expires.
  
Round 5:
  Soldier's turn:
    HP: 69/174 (bloodied); Temp HP: 0; Surges: 2; Surge Value: 43
    AC: 34; Action Points: 0
    Start of turn:
      Soldier Encounter Attack recharge fails (1d6; rolled 4).
      Rain of Steel:
        Soldier takes: 16 damage (1d10[brutal 2]+7; rolled 9).
        Marked Scourge has been expended.
        Soldier has 53 hp remaining (69 hp - 16 damage).
    Conditions:
      Combat Advantage (until start of Ragnarok's next turn).
      Marked (until end of Ragnarok's next turn).
    Soldier Basic Attack (standard action, at_will):
      Attacks Ragnarok with 32 vs. 33 AC (1d20+27; rolled 5).
      Misses.
  Ragnarok's turn:
    HP: 65/118; Temp HP: 0; Surges: 16; Surge Value: 38
    AC: 33; Action Points: 0
    Start of turn:
      Marked Scourge recharges.
      Opponent's Combat Advantage expires.
    Conditions:
      Rain of Steel (stance).
      +1 defense bonus (until end of this turn).
    Brash Strike (standard action, at_will):
      Attacks Soldier with 28 vs. 34 AC (1d20+18; rolled 10).
      Misses: 5 damage (static).
      Soldier has 48 hp remaining (53 hp - 5 damage).
      Soldier gets Combat Advantage (until start of Ragnarok's next turn).
      Soldier gets Marked (until end of Ragnarok's next turn).
    Shift (move action, at_will):
      Ragnarok gets +1 defense bonus (until end of next turn).
    End of turn: +1 defense bonus expires.
  
Round 6:
  Soldier's turn:
    HP: 48/174 (bloodied); Temp HP: 0; Surges: 2; Surge Value: 43
    AC: 34; Action Points: 0
    Start of turn:
      Soldier Encounter Attack recharge succeeds (1d6; rolled 5).
      Rain of Steel:
        Soldier takes: 16 damage (1d10[brutal 2]+7; rolled 9).
        Marked Scourge has been expended.
        Soldier has 32 hp remaining (48 hp - 16 damage).
    Conditions:
      Combat Advantage (until start of Ragnarok's next turn).
      Marked (until end of Ragnarok's next turn).
    Soldier Encounter Attack (standard action, encounter):
      Attacks Ragnarok with 46 vs. 33 AC (1d20+27; rolled 19).
      Hits: 27 damage (4d10+7; rolled 8, 2, 7, 3).
      Ragnarok has 38 hp remaining (65 hp - 27 damage).
      Ragnarok has been bloodied.
      Soldier Encounter Attack has been expended.
  Ragnarok's turn:
    HP: 38/118 (bloodied); Temp HP: 0; Surges: 16; Surge Value: 38
    AC: 33; Action Points: 0
    Start of turn:
      Marked Scourge recharges.
      Opponent's Combat Advantage expires.
    Conditions:
      Rain of Steel (stance).
      +1 defense bonus (until end of this turn).
    Shift (move action, at_will):
      Ragnarok gets +1 defense bonus (until end of next turn).
    Second Wind (minor action, encounter):
      Ragnarok spends a healing surge (15 remaining).
      Ragnarok heals 38 hp (38 hp -> 76 hp; 0 hp wasted).
      Ragnarok gets +2 defense bonus (until start of next turn).
      Second Wind has been expended.
    Brash Strike (standard action, at_will):
      Attacks Soldier with 24 vs. 34 AC (1d20+18; rolled 6).
      Misses: 5 damage (static).
      Soldier has 27 hp remaining (32 hp - 5 damage).
      Soldier gets Combat Advantage (until start of Ragnarok's next turn).
      Soldier gets Marked (until end of Ragnarok's next turn).
    End of turn: +1 defense bonus expires.
  
Round 7:
  Soldier's turn:
    HP: 27/174 (bloodied); Temp HP: 0; Surges: 2; Surge Value: 43
    AC: 34; Action Points: 0
    Start of turn:
      Soldier Encounter Attack recharge fails (1d6; rolled 2).
      Rain of Steel:
        Soldier takes: 16 damage (1d10[brutal 2]+7; rolled 1, 9).
        Marked Scourge has been expended.
        Soldier has 11 hp remaining (27 hp - 16 damage).
    Conditions:
      Combat Advantage (until start of Ragnarok's next turn).
      Marked (until end of Ragnarok's next turn).
    Soldier Basic Attack (standard action, at_will):
      Attacks Ragnarok with 35 vs. 35 AC (1d20+27; rolled 8).
      Hits: 15 damage (2d8+7; rolled 5, 3).
      Ragnarok has 61 hp remaining (76 hp - 15 damage).
  Ragnarok's turn:
    HP: 61/118; Temp HP: 0; Surges: 15; Surge Value: 38
    AC: 35; Action Points: 0
    Start of turn:
      +2 defense bonus expires.
      Marked Scourge recharges.
      Opponent's Combat Advantage expires.
    Conditions:
      Rain of Steel (stance).
      +1 defense bonus (until end of this turn).
    Crushing Surge (standard action, at_will):
      Attacks Soldier with 24 vs. 34 AC (1d20+16; rolled 8).
      Misses: 5 damage (static).
      Soldier has 6 hp remaining (11 hp - 5 damage).
      Soldier gets Marked (until end of Ragnarok's next turn).
    Shift (move action, at_will):
      Ragnarok gets +1 defense bonus (until end of next turn).
    End of turn: +1 defense bonus expires.
  
Round 8:
  Soldier's turn:
    HP: 6/174 (bloodied); Temp HP: 0; Surges: 2; Surge Value: 43
    AC: 34; Action Points: 0
    Start of turn:
      Soldier Encounter Attack recharge fails (1d6; rolled 2).
      Rain of Steel:
        Soldier takes: 13 damage (1d10[brutal 2]+7; rolled 6).
        Marked Scourge has been expended.
        Soldier has -7 hp remaining (6 hp - 13 damage).
        Soldier has died!
        Enduring Warrior: Ragnarok heals 5 hp (61 hp -> 66 hp; 0 hp wasted).
    Conditions: Marked (until end of Ragnarok's next turn).
  
Heroes win!
Ragnarok takes a short rest.
  Ragnarok has 66/118 hp; wants at least 99 hp.
    Ragnarok spends a healing surge (14 remaining).
    Ragnarok heals 38 hp (66 hp -> 104 hp; 0 hp wasted).
  Powers recharge:
    Crushing Blow recharges.
    Unbreakable recharges.
    Griffons Wrath recharges.
    Spend Action Point recharges.
    Second Wind recharges.
    Strikebacks Power recharges.
  Conditions expire:
    Rain of steel expires.
    +1 defense bonus expires.
```
[/sblock]
[sblock=FIGHT #2: Level 13 Ragnarok VS. Level 15 Soldier]

```
Roll initiative!
  Ragnarok rolls 21 initiative (1d20+9; rolled 12).
  Soldier rolls 24 initiative (1d20+14; rolled 10).
  Initiative order: 
    Soldier
    Ragnarok

Round 1:
  Soldier's turn:
    HP: 148/148; Temp HP: 0; Surges: 2; Surge Value: 37
    AC: 31; Action Points: 0
    Soldier Encounter Attack (standard action, encounter):
      Attacks Ragnarok with 39 vs. 32 AC (1d20+22; rolled 17).
      Hits: 19 damage (4d8+6; rolled 2, 1, 8, 2).
      Ragnarok reacts with Unbreakable (immediate reaction, encounter):
        Damage is reduced to 9 hp (19 hp - 10 hp).
        Unbreakable has been expended.
      Ragnarok has 95 hp remaining (104 hp - 9 damage).
      Soldier Encounter Attack has been expended.
  Ragnarok's turn:
    HP: 95/118; Temp HP: 0; Surges: 14; Surge Value: 38
    AC: 32; Action Points: 0
    Start of turn: Marked Scourge recharges.
    Brash Strike (standard action, at_will):
      Attacks Soldier with 20 vs. 31 AC (1d20+18; rolled 2).
      Misses: 5 damage (static).
      Soldier has 143 hp remaining (148 hp - 5 damage).
      Soldier gets Combat Advantage (until start of Ragnarok's next turn).
      Soldier gets Marked (until end of Ragnarok's next turn).
    Shift (move action, at_will):
      Ragnarok gets +1 defense bonus (until end of next turn).
  
Round 2:
  Soldier's turn:
    HP: 143/148; Temp HP: 0; Surges: 2; Surge Value: 37
    AC: 31; Action Points: 0
    Start of turn: Soldier Encounter Attack recharge fails (1d6; rolled 3).
    Conditions:
      Combat Advantage (until start of Ragnarok's next turn).
      Marked (until end of Ragnarok's next turn).
    Soldier Basic Attack (standard action, at_will):
      Attacks Ragnarok with 43 vs. 33 AC (1d20+24; rolled 19).
      Hits: 12 damage (2d8+6; rolled 4, 2).
      Ragnarok has 83 hp remaining (95 hp - 12 damage).
      Ragnarok reacts with Strikebacks Power (immediate reaction, encounter):
        Attacks Soldier with 33 vs. 31 AC (1d20+16; rolled 17).
        Hits: 20 damage (1d10[brutal 2]+13; rolled 7).
        Marked Scourge has been expended.
        Soldier has 123 hp remaining (143 hp - 20 damage).
        Soldier gets Marked (until end of Ragnarok's next turn).
        Strikebacks Power has been expended.
  Ragnarok's turn:
    HP: 83/118; Temp HP: 0; Surges: 14; Surge Value: 38
    AC: 33; Action Points: 0
    Start of turn:
      Marked Scourge recharges.
      Opponent's Combat Advantage expires.
    Conditions: +1 defense bonus (until end of this turn).
    Crushing Surge (standard action, at_will):
      Attacks Soldier with 21 vs. 31 AC (1d20+16; rolled 5).
      Misses: 5 damage (static).
      Soldier has 118 hp remaining (123 hp - 5 damage).
      Soldier gets Marked (until end of Ragnarok's next turn).
    Shift (move action, at_will):
      Ragnarok gets +1 defense bonus (until end of next turn).
    End of turn: +1 defense bonus expires.
  
Round 3:
  Soldier's turn:
    HP: 118/148; Temp HP: 0; Surges: 2; Surge Value: 37
    AC: 31; Action Points: 0
    Start of turn: Soldier Encounter Attack recharge succeeds (1d6; rolled 6).
    Conditions: Marked (until end of Ragnarok's next turn).
    Soldier Encounter Attack (standard action, encounter):
      Attacks Ragnarok with 33 vs. 33 AC (1d20+22; rolled 11).
      Hits: 21 damage (4d8+6; rolled 5, 1, 1, 8).
      Ragnarok has 62 hp remaining (83 hp - 21 damage).
      Soldier Encounter Attack has been expended.
  Ragnarok's turn:
    HP: 62/118; Temp HP: 0; Surges: 14; Surge Value: 38
    AC: 33; Action Points: 0
    Conditions: +1 defense bonus (until end of this turn).
    Brash Strike (standard action, at_will):
      Attacks Soldier with 29 vs. 31 AC (1d20+18; rolled 11).
      Misses: 5 damage (static).
      Soldier has 113 hp remaining (118 hp - 5 damage).
      Soldier gets Combat Advantage (until start of Ragnarok's next turn).
      Soldier gets Marked (until end of Ragnarok's next turn).
    Shift (move action, at_will):
      Ragnarok gets +1 defense bonus (until end of next turn).
    End of turn: +1 defense bonus expires.
  
Round 4:
  Soldier's turn:
    HP: 113/148; Temp HP: 0; Surges: 2; Surge Value: 37
    AC: 31; Action Points: 0
    Start of turn: Soldier Encounter Attack recharge fails (1d6; rolled 1).
    Conditions:
      Combat Advantage (until start of Ragnarok's next turn).
      Marked (until end of Ragnarok's next turn).
    Soldier Basic Attack (standard action, at_will):
      Attacks Ragnarok with 31 vs. 33 AC (1d20+24; rolled 7).
      Misses.
  Ragnarok's turn:
    HP: 62/118; Temp HP: 0; Surges: 14; Surge Value: 38
    AC: 33; Action Points: 0
    Start of turn: Opponent's Combat Advantage expires.
    Conditions: +1 defense bonus (until end of this turn).
    Shift (move action, at_will):
      Ragnarok gets +1 defense bonus (until end of next turn).
    Crushing Blow (standard action, encounter):
      Attacks Soldier with 19 vs. 31 AC (1d20+16; rolled 3).
      Misses: 5 damage (static).
      Soldier has 108 hp remaining (113 hp - 5 damage).
      Soldier gets Marked (until end of Ragnarok's next turn).
      Crushing Blow has been expended.
    End of turn: +1 defense bonus expires.
  
Round 5:
  Soldier's turn:
    HP: 108/148; Temp HP: 0; Surges: 2; Surge Value: 37
    AC: 31; Action Points: 0
    Start of turn: Soldier Encounter Attack recharge fails (1d6; rolled 1).
    Conditions: Marked (until end of Ragnarok's next turn).
    Soldier Basic Attack (standard action, at_will):
      Attacks Ragnarok with 35 vs. 33 AC (1d20+22; rolled 13).
      Hits: 18 damage (2d8+6; rolled 6, 6).
      Ragnarok has 44 hp remaining (62 hp - 18 damage).
      Ragnarok has been bloodied.
  Ragnarok's turn:
    HP: 44/118 (bloodied); Temp HP: 0; Surges: 14; Surge Value: 38
    AC: 33; Action Points: 0
    Conditions: +1 defense bonus (until end of this turn).
    Second Wind (minor action, encounter):
      Ragnarok spends a healing surge (13 remaining).
      Ragnarok heals 38 hp (44 hp -> 82 hp; 0 hp wasted).
      Ragnarok gets +2 defense bonus (until start of next turn).
      Second Wind has been expended.
    Brash Strike (standard action, at_will):
      Attacks Soldier with 22 vs. 31 AC (1d20+18; rolled 4).
      Misses: 5 damage (static).
      Soldier has 103 hp remaining (108 hp - 5 damage).
      Soldier gets Combat Advantage (until start of Ragnarok's next turn).
      Soldier gets Marked (until end of Ragnarok's next turn).
    Shift (move action, at_will):
      Ragnarok gets +1 defense bonus (until end of next turn).
    End of turn: +1 defense bonus expires.
  
Round 6:
  Soldier's turn:
    HP: 103/148; Temp HP: 0; Surges: 2; Surge Value: 37
    AC: 31; Action Points: 0
    Start of turn: Soldier Encounter Attack recharge fails (1d6; rolled 2).
    Conditions:
      Combat Advantage (until start of Ragnarok's next turn).
      Marked (until end of Ragnarok's next turn).
    Soldier Basic Attack (standard action, at_will):
      Attacks Ragnarok with 28 vs. 35 AC (1d20+24; rolled 4).
      Misses.
  Ragnarok's turn:
    HP: 82/118; Temp HP: 0; Surges: 13; Surge Value: 38
    AC: 35; Action Points: 0
    Start of turn:
      +2 defense bonus expires.
      Opponent's Combat Advantage expires.
    Conditions: +1 defense bonus (until end of this turn).
    Anvil Of Doom (standard action, encounter):
      Attacks Soldier with 31 vs. 31 AC (1d20+16; rolled 15).
      Hits: 24 damage (2d10[brutal 2]+13; rolled 5, 1, 6).
      Marked Scourge has been expended.
      Soldier has 79 hp remaining (103 hp - 24 damage).
      Soldier gets Stunned (until end of Ragnarok's next turn).
      Ragnarok gets Combat Advantage (until Soldier's Stunned expires).
      Soldier gets Marked (until end of Ragnarok's next turn).
      Anvil Of Doom has been expended.
    Shift (move action, at_will):
      Ragnarok gets +1 defense bonus (until end of next turn).
    End of turn: +1 defense bonus expires.
  
Round 7:
  Soldier's turn:
    HP: 79/148; Temp HP: 0; Surges: 2; Surge Value: 37
    AC: 31; Action Points: 0
    Start of turn: Soldier Encounter Attack recharge fails (1d6; rolled 2).
    Conditions:
      Stunned (until end of Ragnarok's next turn).
      Marked (until end of Ragnarok's next turn).
  Ragnarok's turn:
    HP: 82/118; Temp HP: 0; Surges: 13; Surge Value: 38
    AC: 33; Action Points: 0
    Start of turn: Marked Scourge recharges.
    Conditions:
      Combat Advantage (until Soldier's Stunned expires).
      +1 defense bonus (until end of this turn).
    Shift (move action, at_will):
      Ragnarok gets +1 defense bonus (until end of next turn).
    Brash Strike (standard action, at_will):
      Attacks Soldier with 33 vs. 31 AC (1d20+20; rolled 13).
      Hits: 23 damage (1d10[brutal 2]+18; rolled 5).
      Marked Scourge has been expended.
      Soldier has 56 hp remaining (79 hp - 23 damage).
      Soldier has been bloodied.
      Ragnarok uses Jackal Strike (free action, daily):
        Attacks Soldier with 37 vs. 31 AC (1d20+18; rolled 19).
        Hits: 27 damage (3d10[brutal 2]+11; rolled 6, 2, 4, 6).
        Soldier has 29 hp remaining (56 hp - 27 damage).
        Soldier gets Marked (until end of Ragnarok's next turn).
        Jackal Strike has been expended.
      Soldier gets Combat Advantage (until start of Ragnarok's next turn).
      Soldier gets Marked (until end of Ragnarok's next turn).
    End of turn:
      +1 defense bonus expires.
      Opponent's Stunned expires.
      Combat Advantage expires along with Stunned.
  
Round 8:
  Soldier's turn:
    HP: 29/148 (bloodied); Temp HP: 0; Surges: 2; Surge Value: 37
    AC: 31; Action Points: 0
    Start of turn: Soldier Encounter Attack recharge fails (1d6; rolled 2).
    Conditions:
      Combat Advantage (until start of Ragnarok's next turn).
      Marked (until end of Ragnarok's next turn).
    Soldier Basic Attack (standard action, at_will):
      Attacks Ragnarok with 39 vs. 33 AC (1d20+24; rolled 15).
      Hits: 18 damage (2d8+6; rolled 8, 4).
      Ragnarok has 64 hp remaining (82 hp - 18 damage).
  Ragnarok's turn:
    HP: 64/118; Temp HP: 0; Surges: 13; Surge Value: 38
    AC: 33; Action Points: 0
    Start of turn:
      Marked Scourge recharges.
      Opponent's Combat Advantage expires.
    Conditions: +1 defense bonus (until end of this turn).
    Griffons Wrath (standard action, encounter):
      Attacks Soldier with 23 vs. 31 AC (1d20+16; rolled 7).
      Misses: 5 damage (static).
      Soldier has 24 hp remaining (29 hp - 5 damage).
      Soldier gets Marked (until end of Ragnarok's next turn).
      Griffons Wrath has been expended.
    Shift (move action, at_will):
      Ragnarok gets +1 defense bonus (until end of next turn).
    End of turn: +1 defense bonus expires.
  
Round 9:
  Soldier's turn:
    HP: 24/148 (bloodied); Temp HP: 0; Surges: 2; Surge Value: 37
    AC: 31; Action Points: 0
    Start of turn: Soldier Encounter Attack recharge fails (1d6; rolled 3).
    Conditions: Marked (until end of Ragnarok's next turn).
    Soldier Basic Attack (standard action, at_will):
      Attacks Ragnarok with 29 vs. 33 AC (1d20+22; rolled 7).
      Misses.
  Ragnarok's turn:
    HP: 64/118; Temp HP: 0; Surges: 13; Surge Value: 38
    AC: 33; Action Points: 0
    Conditions: +1 defense bonus (until end of this turn).
    Shift (move action, at_will):
      Ragnarok gets +1 defense bonus (until end of next turn).
    Crushing Surge (standard action, at_will):
      Attacks Soldier with 31 vs. 31 AC (1d20+16; rolled 15).
      Hits: 16 damage (1d10[brutal 2]+13; rolled 3).
      Marked Scourge has been expended.
      Soldier has 8 hp remaining (24 hp - 16 damage).
      Ragnarok gains 7 temp hp (had 0; applied 7).
      Soldier gets Marked (until end of Ragnarok's next turn).
    End of turn: +1 defense bonus expires.
  
Round 10:
  Soldier's turn:
    HP: 8/148 (bloodied); Temp HP: 0; Surges: 2; Surge Value: 37
    AC: 31; Action Points: 0
    Start of turn: Soldier Encounter Attack recharge fails (1d6; rolled 1).
    Conditions: Marked (until end of Ragnarok's next turn).
    Soldier Basic Attack (standard action, at_will):
      Attacks Ragnarok with 32 vs. 33 AC (1d20+22; rolled 10).
      Misses.
  Ragnarok's turn:
    HP: 64/118; Temp HP: 7; Surges: 13; Surge Value: 38
    AC: 33; Action Points: 0
    Start of turn: Marked Scourge recharges.
    Conditions: +1 defense bonus (until end of this turn).
    Brash Strike (standard action, at_will):
      Attacks Soldier with 37 vs. 31 AC (1d20+18; rolled 19).
      Hits: 27 damage (1d10[brutal 2]+18; rolled 9).
      Marked Scourge has been expended.
      Soldier has -19 hp remaining (8 hp - 27 damage).
      Soldier has died!
      Enduring Warrior: Ragnarok heals 5 hp (64 hp -> 69 hp; 0 hp wasted).
    End of turn:
      +1 defense bonus expires.
      Opponent's Marked expires.
  
Heroes win!
Ragnarok takes a short rest.
  Ragnarok has 69/118 hp; wants at least 99 hp.
    Ragnarok spends a healing surge (12 remaining).
    Ragnarok heals 38 hp (69 hp -> 107 hp; 0 hp wasted).
  Temporary hit points expire.
  Powers recharge:
    Crushing Blow recharges.
    Unbreakable recharges.
    Griffons Wrath recharges.
    Anvil Of Doom recharges.
    Second Wind recharges.
    Strikebacks Power recharges.
  Milestone:
    Ragnarok gains an action point.
    Meliorating Gith Plate Armor +3: enhancement increases to +4.
```
[/sblock]
[sblock=FIGHT #3: Level 13 Ragnarok VS. Level 17 Soldier]

```
Roll initiative!
  Ragnarok rolls 15 initiative (1d20+9; rolled 6).
  Soldier rolls 32 initiative (1d20+15; rolled 17).
  Initiative order: 
    Soldier
    Ragnarok

Round 1:
  Soldier's turn:
    HP: 165/165; Temp HP: 0; Surges: 2; Surge Value: 41
    AC: 33; Action Points: 0
    Soldier Encounter Attack (standard action, encounter):
      Attacks Ragnarok with 27 vs. 33 AC (1d20+24; rolled 3).
      Misses.
      Soldier Encounter Attack has been expended.
  Ragnarok's turn:
    HP: 107/118; Temp HP: 0; Surges: 12; Surge Value: 38
    AC: 33; Action Points: 1
    Start of turn: Marked Scourge recharges.
    Brash Strike (standard action, at_will):
      Attacks Soldier with 25 vs. 33 AC (1d20+18; rolled 7).
      Misses: 5 damage (static).
      Soldier has 160 hp remaining (165 hp - 5 damage).
      Soldier gets Combat Advantage (until start of Ragnarok's next turn).
      Soldier gets Marked (until end of Ragnarok's next turn).
    Shift (move action, at_will):
      Ragnarok gets +1 defense bonus (until end of next turn).
    Spend Action Point (free action, encounter):
      Ragnarok spends an action point (0 remaining).
      Ferocious Reaction: Ragnarok gets +4 defense bonus (until start of next turn).
      Ragnarok gains a standard action.
      Spend Action Point has been expended.
    Crushing Surge (standard action, at_will):
      Attacks Soldier with 34 vs. 33 AC (1d20+16; rolled 18).
      Hits: 20 damage (1d10[brutal 2]+13; rolled 7).
      Marked Scourge has been expended.
      Soldier has 140 hp remaining (160 hp - 20 damage).
      Ragnarok gains 7 temp hp (had 0; applied 7).
      Soldier gets Marked (until end of Ragnarok's next turn).
  
Round 2:
  Soldier's turn:
    HP: 140/165; Temp HP: 0; Surges: 2; Surge Value: 41
    AC: 33; Action Points: 0
    Start of turn: Soldier Encounter Attack recharge fails (1d6; rolled 1).
    Conditions:
      Combat Advantage (until start of Ragnarok's next turn).
      Marked (until end of Ragnarok's next turn).
    Soldier Basic Attack (standard action, at_will):
      Attacks Ragnarok with 43 vs. 38 AC (1d20+26; rolled 17).
      Hits: 15 damage (2d8+7; rolled 6, 2).
      Ragnarok deflects 7 damage; 8 gets through (7 temp hp - 15 damage).
      Ragnarok has 99 hp remaining (107 hp - 8 damage).
      Ragnarok reacts with Strikebacks Power (immediate reaction, encounter):
        Attacks Soldier with 25 vs. 33 AC (1d20+16; rolled 9).
        Misses: 5 damage (static).
        Soldier has 135 hp remaining (140 hp - 5 damage).
        Soldier gets Marked (until end of Ragnarok's next turn).
        Strikebacks Power has been expended.
  Ragnarok's turn:
    HP: 99/118; Temp HP: 0; Surges: 12; Surge Value: 38
    AC: 38; Action Points: 0
    Start of turn:
      +4 defense bonus expires.
      Marked Scourge recharges.
      Opponent's Combat Advantage expires.
    Conditions: +1 defense bonus (until end of this turn).
    Brash Strike (standard action, at_will):
      Attacks Soldier with 29 vs. 33 AC (1d20+18; rolled 11).
      Misses: 5 damage (static).
      Soldier has 130 hp remaining (135 hp - 5 damage).
      Soldier gets Combat Advantage (until start of Ragnarok's next turn).
      Soldier gets Marked (until end of Ragnarok's next turn).
    Shift (move action, at_will):
      Ragnarok gets +1 defense bonus (until end of next turn).
    End of turn: +1 defense bonus expires.
  
Round 3:
  Soldier's turn:
    HP: 130/165; Temp HP: 0; Surges: 2; Surge Value: 41
    AC: 33; Action Points: 0
    Start of turn: Soldier Encounter Attack recharge fails (1d6; rolled 3).
    Conditions:
      Combat Advantage (until start of Ragnarok's next turn).
      Marked (until end of Ragnarok's next turn).
    Soldier Basic Attack (standard action, at_will):
      Attacks Ragnarok with 38 vs. 34 AC (1d20+26; rolled 12).
      Hits: 14 damage (2d8+7; rolled 4, 3).
      Ragnarok reacts with Unbreakable (immediate reaction, encounter):
        Damage is reduced to 4 hp (14 hp - 10 hp).
        Unbreakable has been expended.
      Ragnarok has 95 hp remaining (99 hp - 4 damage).
  Ragnarok's turn:
    HP: 95/118; Temp HP: 0; Surges: 12; Surge Value: 38
    AC: 34; Action Points: 0
    Start of turn: Opponent's Combat Advantage expires.
    Conditions: +1 defense bonus (until end of this turn).
    Brash Strike (standard action, at_will):
      Attacks Soldier with 36 vs. 33 AC (1d20+18; rolled 18).
      Hits: 21 damage (1d10[brutal 2]+18; rolled 3).
      Marked Scourge has been expended.
      Soldier has 109 hp remaining (130 hp - 21 damage).
      Soldier gets Combat Advantage (until start of Ragnarok's next turn).
      Soldier gets Marked (until end of Ragnarok's next turn).
    Shift (move action, at_will):
      Ragnarok gets +1 defense bonus (until end of next turn).
    End of turn: +1 defense bonus expires.
  
Round 4:
  Soldier's turn:
    HP: 109/165; Temp HP: 0; Surges: 2; Surge Value: 41
    AC: 33; Action Points: 0
    Start of turn: Soldier Encounter Attack recharge fails (1d6; rolled 4).
    Conditions:
      Combat Advantage (until start of Ragnarok's next turn).
      Marked (until end of Ragnarok's next turn).
    Soldier Basic Attack (standard action, at_will):
      Attacks Ragnarok with 29 vs. 34 AC (1d20+26; rolled 3).
      Misses.
  Ragnarok's turn:
    HP: 95/118; Temp HP: 0; Surges: 12; Surge Value: 38
    AC: 34; Action Points: 0
    Start of turn:
      Marked Scourge recharges.
      Opponent's Combat Advantage expires.
    Conditions: +1 defense bonus (until end of this turn).
    Shift (move action, at_will):
      Ragnarok gets +1 defense bonus (until end of next turn).
    Anvil Of Doom (standard action, encounter):
      Attacks Soldier with 35 vs. 33 AC (1d20+16; rolled 19).
      Hits: 33 damage (2d10[brutal 2]+13; rolled 10, 10).
      Marked Scourge has been expended.
      Soldier has 76 hp remaining (109 hp - 33 damage).
      Soldier has been bloodied.
      Soldier gets Stunned (until end of Ragnarok's next turn).
      Ragnarok gets Combat Advantage (until Soldier's Stunned expires).
      Soldier gets Marked (until end of Ragnarok's next turn).
      Anvil Of Doom has been expended.
    End of turn: +1 defense bonus expires.
  
Round 5:
  Soldier's turn:
    HP: 76/165 (bloodied); Temp HP: 0; Surges: 2; Surge Value: 41
    AC: 33; Action Points: 0
    Start of turn: Soldier Encounter Attack recharge succeeds (1d6; rolled 6).
    Conditions:
      Stunned (until end of Ragnarok's next turn).
      Marked (until end of Ragnarok's next turn).
  Ragnarok's turn:
    HP: 95/118; Temp HP: 0; Surges: 12; Surge Value: 38
    AC: 34; Action Points: 0
    Start of turn: Marked Scourge recharges.
    Conditions:
      +1 defense bonus (until end of this turn).
      Combat Advantage (until Soldier's Stunned expires).
    Crushing Blow (standard action, encounter):
      Attacks Soldier with 36 vs. 33 AC (1d20+18; rolled 18).
      Hits: 24 damage (2d10[brutal 2]+18; rolled 3, 3).
      Marked Scourge has been expended.
      Soldier has 52 hp remaining (76 hp - 24 damage).
      Soldier gets Marked (until end of Ragnarok's next turn).
      Crushing Blow has been expended.
    Shift (move action, at_will):
      Ragnarok gets +1 defense bonus (until end of next turn).
    End of turn:
      +1 defense bonus expires.
      Opponent's Stunned expires.
      Combat Advantage expires along with Stunned.
  
Round 6:
  Soldier's turn:
    HP: 52/165 (bloodied); Temp HP: 0; Surges: 2; Surge Value: 41
    AC: 33; Action Points: 0
    Conditions: Marked (until end of Ragnarok's next turn).
    Soldier Encounter Attack (standard action, encounter):
      Attacks Ragnarok with 34 vs. 34 AC (1d20+24; rolled 10).
      Hits: 29 damage (4d10+7; rolled 3, 2, 7, 10).
      Ragnarok has 66 hp remaining (95 hp - 29 damage).
      Soldier Encounter Attack has been expended.
  Ragnarok's turn:
    HP: 66/118; Temp HP: 0; Surges: 12; Surge Value: 38
    AC: 34; Action Points: 0
    Start of turn: Marked Scourge recharges.
    Conditions: +1 defense bonus (until end of this turn).
    Shift (move action, at_will):
      Ragnarok gets +1 defense bonus (until end of next turn).
    Crushing Surge (standard action, at_will):
      Attacks Soldier with 19 vs. 33 AC (1d20+16; rolled 3).
      Misses: 5 damage (static).
      Soldier has 47 hp remaining (52 hp - 5 damage).
      Soldier gets Marked (until end of Ragnarok's next turn).
    End of turn: +1 defense bonus expires.
  
Round 7:
  Soldier's turn:
    HP: 47/165 (bloodied); Temp HP: 0; Surges: 2; Surge Value: 41
    AC: 33; Action Points: 0
    Start of turn: Soldier Encounter Attack recharge fails (1d6; rolled 4).
    Conditions: Marked (until end of Ragnarok's next turn).
    Soldier Basic Attack (standard action, at_will):
      Attacks Ragnarok with 36 vs. 34 AC (1d20+24; rolled 12).
      Hits: 19 damage (2d8+7; rolled 4, 8).
      Ragnarok has 47 hp remaining (66 hp - 19 damage).
      Ragnarok has been bloodied.
  Ragnarok's turn:
    HP: 47/118 (bloodied); Temp HP: 0; Surges: 12; Surge Value: 38
    AC: 34; Action Points: 0
    Conditions: +1 defense bonus (until end of this turn).
    Second Wind (minor action, encounter):
      Ragnarok spends a healing surge (11 remaining).
      Ragnarok heals 38 hp (47 hp -> 85 hp; 0 hp wasted).
      Ragnarok gets +2 defense bonus (until start of next turn).
      Second Wind has been expended.
    Brash Strike (standard action, at_will):
      Attacks Soldier with 30 vs. 33 AC (1d20+18; rolled 12).
      Misses: 5 damage (static).
      Soldier has 42 hp remaining (47 hp - 5 damage).
      Soldier gets Combat Advantage (until start of Ragnarok's next turn).
      Soldier gets Marked (until end of Ragnarok's next turn).
    Shift (move action, at_will):
      Ragnarok gets +1 defense bonus (until end of next turn).
    End of turn: +1 defense bonus expires.
  
Round 8:
  Soldier's turn:
    HP: 42/165 (bloodied); Temp HP: 0; Surges: 2; Surge Value: 41
    AC: 33; Action Points: 0
    Start of turn: Soldier Encounter Attack recharge succeeds (1d6; rolled 6).
    Conditions:
      Combat Advantage (until start of Ragnarok's next turn).
      Marked (until end of Ragnarok's next turn).
    Soldier Encounter Attack (standard action, encounter):
      Attacks Ragnarok with 30 vs. 36 AC (1d20+26; rolled 4).
      Misses.
      Soldier Encounter Attack has been expended.
  Ragnarok's turn:
    HP: 85/118; Temp HP: 0; Surges: 11; Surge Value: 38
    AC: 36; Action Points: 0
    Start of turn:
      +2 defense bonus expires.
      Opponent's Combat Advantage expires.
    Conditions: +1 defense bonus (until end of this turn).
    Griffons Wrath (standard action, encounter):
      Attacks Soldier with 19 vs. 33 AC (1d20+16; rolled 3).
      Misses: 5 damage (static).
      Soldier has 37 hp remaining (42 hp - 5 damage).
      Soldier gets Marked (until end of Ragnarok's next turn).
      Griffons Wrath has been expended.
    Shift (move action, at_will):
      Ragnarok gets +1 defense bonus (until end of next turn).
    End of turn: +1 defense bonus expires.
  
Round 9:
  Soldier's turn:
    HP: 37/165 (bloodied); Temp HP: 0; Surges: 2; Surge Value: 41
    AC: 33; Action Points: 0
    Start of turn: Soldier Encounter Attack recharge fails (1d6; rolled 2).
    Conditions: Marked (until end of Ragnarok's next turn).
    Soldier Basic Attack (standard action, at_will):
      Attacks Ragnarok with 30 vs. 34 AC (1d20+24; rolled 6).
      Misses.
  Ragnarok's turn:
    HP: 85/118; Temp HP: 0; Surges: 11; Surge Value: 38
    AC: 34; Action Points: 0
    Conditions: +1 defense bonus (until end of this turn).
    Crushing Surge (standard action, at_will):
      Attacks Soldier with 20 vs. 33 AC (1d20+16; rolled 4).
      Misses: 5 damage (static).
      Soldier has 32 hp remaining (37 hp - 5 damage).
      Soldier gets Marked (until end of Ragnarok's next turn).
    Shift (move action, at_will):
      Ragnarok gets +1 defense bonus (until end of next turn).
    End of turn: +1 defense bonus expires.
  
Round 10:
  Soldier's turn:
    HP: 32/165 (bloodied); Temp HP: 0; Surges: 2; Surge Value: 41
    AC: 33; Action Points: 0
    Start of turn: Soldier Encounter Attack recharge succeeds (1d6; rolled 6).
    Conditions: Marked (until end of Ragnarok's next turn).
    Soldier Encounter Attack (standard action, encounter):
      Attacks Ragnarok with 44 vs. 34 AC (1d20+24; rolled 20).
      Crits: 47 damage (4d10[max]+7; rolled max).
      Ragnarok has 38 hp remaining (85 hp - 47 damage).
      Ragnarok has been bloodied.
      Soldier Encounter Attack has been expended.
  Ragnarok's turn:
    HP: 38/118 (bloodied); Temp HP: 0; Surges: 11; Surge Value: 38
    AC: 34; Action Points: 0
    Conditions: +1 defense bonus (until end of this turn).
    Shift (move action, at_will):
      Ragnarok gets +1 defense bonus (until end of next turn).
    Brash Strike (standard action, at_will):
      Attacks Soldier with 34 vs. 33 AC (1d20+18; rolled 16).
      Hits: 26 damage (1d10[brutal 2]+18; rolled 8).
      Marked Scourge has been expended.
      Soldier has 6 hp remaining (32 hp - 26 damage).
      Soldier gets Combat Advantage (until start of Ragnarok's next turn).
      Soldier gets Marked (until end of Ragnarok's next turn).
    Boundless Endurance (minor action, daily):
      Ragnarok gets regen 7 hp when bloodied (stance).
      Boundless Endurance has been expended.
    End of turn: +1 defense bonus expires.
  
Round 11:
  Soldier's turn:
    HP: 6/165 (bloodied); Temp HP: 0; Surges: 2; Surge Value: 41
    AC: 33; Action Points: 0
    Start of turn: Soldier Encounter Attack recharge succeeds (1d6; rolled 5).
    Conditions:
      Combat Advantage (until start of Ragnarok's next turn).
      Marked (until end of Ragnarok's next turn).
    Soldier Encounter Attack (standard action, encounter):
      Attacks Ragnarok with 37 vs. 34 AC (1d20+26; rolled 11).
      Hits: 29 damage (4d10+7; rolled 2, 1, 10, 9).
      Ragnarok has 9 hp remaining (38 hp - 29 damage).
      Soldier Encounter Attack has been expended.
  Ragnarok's turn:
    HP: 9/118 (bloodied); Temp HP: 0; Surges: 11; Surge Value: 38
    AC: 34; Action Points: 0
    Start of turn:
      Marked Scourge recharges.
      Opponent's Combat Advantage expires.
      Ragnarok heals 7 hp (9 hp -> 16 hp; 0 hp wasted).
    Conditions:
      +1 defense bonus (until end of this turn).
      regen 7 hp when bloodied (stance).
    Shift (move action, at_will):
      Ragnarok gets +1 defense bonus (until end of next turn).
    Defensive Resurgence (minor action, daily):
      Ragnarok spends a healing surge (10 remaining).
      Ragnarok heals 38 hp (16 hp -> 54 hp; 0 hp wasted).
      Ragnarok gets +1 defense bonus (until start of next turn).
      Defensive Resurgence has been expended.
    Brash Strike (standard action, at_will):
      Attacks Soldier with 31 vs. 33 AC (1d20+18; rolled 13).
      Misses: 5 damage (static).
      Soldier has 1 hp remaining (6 hp - 5 damage).
      Soldier gets Combat Advantage (until start of Ragnarok's next turn).
      Soldier gets Marked (until end of Ragnarok's next turn).
    End of turn: +1 defense bonus expires.
  
Round 12:
  Soldier's turn:
    HP: 1/165 (bloodied); Temp HP: 0; Surges: 2; Surge Value: 41
    AC: 33; Action Points: 0
    Start of turn: Soldier Encounter Attack recharge succeeds (1d6; rolled 5).
    Conditions:
      Combat Advantage (until start of Ragnarok's next turn).
      Marked (until end of Ragnarok's next turn).
    Soldier Encounter Attack (standard action, encounter):
      Attacks Ragnarok with 44 vs. 35 AC (1d20+26; rolled 18).
      Hits: 31 damage (4d10+7; rolled 10, 4, 7, 3).
      Ragnarok has 23 hp remaining (54 hp - 31 damage).
      Soldier Encounter Attack has been expended.
  Ragnarok's turn:
    HP: 23/118 (bloodied); Temp HP: 0; Surges: 10; Surge Value: 38
    AC: 35; Action Points: 0
    Start of turn:
      +1 defense bonus expires.
      Opponent's Combat Advantage expires.
      Ragnarok heals 7 hp (23 hp -> 30 hp; 0 hp wasted).
    Conditions:
      regen 7 hp when bloodied (stance).
      +1 defense bonus (until end of this turn).
    Brash Strike (standard action, at_will):
      Attacks Soldier with 32 vs. 33 AC (1d20+18; rolled 14).
      Misses: 5 damage (static).
      Soldier has -4 hp remaining (1 hp - 5 damage).
      Soldier has died!
      Enduring Warrior: Ragnarok heals 5 hp (30 hp -> 35 hp; 0 hp wasted).
    End of turn:
      +1 defense bonus expires.
      Opponent's Marked expires.
  
Heroes win!
Ragnarok takes a short rest.
  Ragnarok has 35/118 hp; wants at least 99 hp.
    Ragnarok spends a healing surge (9 remaining).
    Ragnarok heals 38 hp (35 hp -> 73 hp; 0 hp wasted).
    Ragnarok spends a healing surge (8 remaining).
    Ragnarok heals 38 hp (73 hp -> 111 hp; 0 hp wasted).
  Powers recharge:
    Crushing Blow recharges.
    Unbreakable recharges.
    Griffons Wrath recharges.
    Anvil Of Doom recharges.
    Spend Action Point recharges.
    Second Wind recharges.
    Strikebacks Power recharges.
  Conditions expire:
    Regen 7 hp when bloodied expires.
```
[/sblock]
[sblock=FIGHT #4: Level 13 Ragnarok VS. Level 15 Soldier]

```
Roll initiative!
  Ragnarok rolls 15 initiative (1d20+9; rolled 6).
  Soldier rolls 22 initiative (1d20+14; rolled 8).
  Initiative order: 
    Soldier
    Ragnarok

Round 1:
  Soldier's turn:
    HP: 148/148; Temp HP: 0; Surges: 2; Surge Value: 37
    AC: 31; Action Points: 0
    Soldier Encounter Attack (standard action, encounter):
      Attacks Ragnarok with 33 vs. 33 AC (1d20+22; rolled 11).
      Hits: 31 damage (4d8+6; rolled 6, 7, 7, 5).
      Ragnarok reacts with Unbreakable (immediate reaction, encounter):
        Damage is reduced to 21 hp (31 hp - 10 hp).
        Unbreakable has been expended.
      Ragnarok has 90 hp remaining (111 hp - 21 damage).
      Soldier Encounter Attack has been expended.
  Ragnarok's turn:
    HP: 90/118; Temp HP: 0; Surges: 8; Surge Value: 38
    AC: 33; Action Points: 0
    Crushing Surge (standard action, at_will):
      Attacks Soldier with 18 vs. 31 AC (1d20+16; rolled 2).
      Misses: 5 damage (static).
      Soldier has 143 hp remaining (148 hp - 5 damage).
      Soldier gets Marked (until end of Ragnarok's next turn).
    Shift (move action, at_will):
      Ragnarok gets +1 defense bonus (until end of next turn).
  
Round 2:
  Soldier's turn:
    HP: 143/148; Temp HP: 0; Surges: 2; Surge Value: 37
    AC: 31; Action Points: 0
    Start of turn: Soldier Encounter Attack recharge fails (1d6; rolled 1).
    Conditions: Marked (until end of Ragnarok's next turn).
    Soldier Basic Attack (standard action, at_will):
      Attacks Ragnarok with 41 vs. 34 AC (1d20+22; rolled 19).
      Hits: 16 damage (2d8+6; rolled 3, 7).
      Ragnarok has 74 hp remaining (90 hp - 16 damage).
      Ragnarok reacts with Strikebacks Power (immediate reaction, encounter):
        Attacks Soldier with 18 vs. 31 AC (1d20+16; rolled 2).
        Misses: 5 damage (static).
        Soldier has 138 hp remaining (143 hp - 5 damage).
        Soldier gets Marked (until end of Ragnarok's next turn).
        Strikebacks Power has been expended.
  Ragnarok's turn:
    HP: 74/118; Temp HP: 0; Surges: 8; Surge Value: 38
    AC: 34; Action Points: 0
    Conditions: +1 defense bonus (until end of this turn).
    Griffons Wrath (standard action, encounter):
      Attacks Soldier with 21 vs. 31 AC (1d20+16; rolled 5).
      Misses: 5 damage (static).
      Soldier has 133 hp remaining (138 hp - 5 damage).
      Soldier gets Marked (until end of Ragnarok's next turn).
      Griffons Wrath has been expended.
    Shift (move action, at_will):
      Ragnarok gets +1 defense bonus (until end of next turn).
    End of turn: +1 defense bonus expires.
  
Round 3:
  Soldier's turn:
    HP: 133/148; Temp HP: 0; Surges: 2; Surge Value: 37
    AC: 31; Action Points: 0
    Start of turn: Soldier Encounter Attack recharge fails (1d6; rolled 4).
    Conditions: Marked (until end of Ragnarok's next turn).
    Soldier Basic Attack (standard action, at_will):
      Attacks Ragnarok with 42 vs. 34 AC (1d20+22; rolled 20).
      Crits: 22 damage (2d8[max]+6; rolled max).
      Ragnarok has 52 hp remaining (74 hp - 22 damage).
      Ragnarok has been bloodied.
  Ragnarok's turn:
    HP: 52/118 (bloodied); Temp HP: 0; Surges: 8; Surge Value: 38
    AC: 34; Action Points: 0
    Conditions: +1 defense bonus (until end of this turn).
    Anvil Of Doom (standard action, encounter):
      Attacks Soldier with 36 vs. 31 AC (1d20+16; rolled 20).
      Crits: 48 damage (2d10[brutal 2, max]+13 + 3d12; rolled max + 3, 6, 6).
      Marked Scourge has been expended.
      Soldier has 85 hp remaining (133 hp - 48 damage).
      Soldier gets Stunned (until end of Ragnarok's next turn).
      Ragnarok gets Combat Advantage (until Soldier's Stunned expires).
      Soldier gets Marked (until end of Ragnarok's next turn).
      Anvil Of Doom has been expended.
    Second Wind (minor action, encounter):
      Ragnarok spends a healing surge (7 remaining).
      Ragnarok heals 38 hp (52 hp -> 90 hp; 0 hp wasted).
      Ragnarok gets +2 defense bonus (until start of next turn).
      Second Wind has been expended.
    Shift (move action, at_will):
      Ragnarok gets +1 defense bonus (until end of next turn).
    End of turn: +1 defense bonus expires.
  
Round 4:
  Soldier's turn:
    HP: 85/148; Temp HP: 0; Surges: 2; Surge Value: 37
    AC: 31; Action Points: 0
    Start of turn: Soldier Encounter Attack recharge fails (1d6; rolled 1).
    Conditions:
      Stunned (until end of Ragnarok's next turn).
      Marked (until end of Ragnarok's next turn).
  Ragnarok's turn:
    HP: 90/118; Temp HP: 0; Surges: 7; Surge Value: 38
    AC: 36; Action Points: 0
    Start of turn:
      +2 defense bonus expires.
      Marked Scourge recharges.
    Conditions:
      Combat Advantage (until Soldier's Stunned expires).
      +1 defense bonus (until end of this turn).
    Crushing Surge (standard action, at_will):
      Attacks Soldier with 26 vs. 31 AC (1d20+18; rolled 8).
      Misses: 5 damage (static).
      Soldier has 80 hp remaining (85 hp - 5 damage).
      Soldier gets Marked (until end of Ragnarok's next turn).
    Shift (move action, at_will):
      Ragnarok gets +1 defense bonus (until end of next turn).
    End of turn:
      +1 defense bonus expires.
      Opponent's Stunned expires.
      Combat Advantage expires along with Stunned.
  
Round 5:
  Soldier's turn:
    HP: 80/148; Temp HP: 0; Surges: 2; Surge Value: 37
    AC: 31; Action Points: 0
    Start of turn: Soldier Encounter Attack recharge succeeds (1d6; rolled 6).
    Conditions: Marked (until end of Ragnarok's next turn).
    Soldier Encounter Attack (standard action, encounter):
      Attacks Ragnarok with 38 vs. 34 AC (1d20+22; rolled 16).
      Hits: 34 damage (4d8+6; rolled 8, 4, 8, 8).
      Ragnarok has 56 hp remaining (90 hp - 34 damage).
      Ragnarok has been bloodied.
      Soldier Encounter Attack has been expended.
  Ragnarok's turn:
    HP: 56/118 (bloodied); Temp HP: 0; Surges: 7; Surge Value: 38
    AC: 34; Action Points: 0
    Conditions: +1 defense bonus (until end of this turn).
    Crushing Surge (standard action, at_will):
      Attacks Soldier with 35 vs. 31 AC (1d20+16; rolled 19).
      Hits: 21 damage (1d10[brutal 2]+13; rolled 1, 8).
      Marked Scourge has been expended.
      Soldier has 59 hp remaining (80 hp - 21 damage).
      Soldier has been bloodied.
      Ragnarok gains 7 temp hp (had 0; applied 7).
      Soldier gets Marked (until end of Ragnarok's next turn).
    Shift (move action, at_will):
      Ragnarok gets +1 defense bonus (until end of next turn).
    End of turn: +1 defense bonus expires.
  
Round 6:
  Soldier's turn:
    HP: 59/148 (bloodied); Temp HP: 0; Surges: 2; Surge Value: 37
    AC: 31; Action Points: 0
    Start of turn: Soldier Encounter Attack recharge succeeds (1d6; rolled 6).
    Conditions: Marked (until end of Ragnarok's next turn).
    Soldier Encounter Attack (standard action, encounter):
      Attacks Ragnarok with 42 vs. 34 AC (1d20+22; rolled 20).
      Crits: 38 damage (4d8[max]+6; rolled max).
      Ragnarok deflects 7 damage; 31 gets through (7 temp hp - 38 damage).
      Ragnarok has 25 hp remaining (56 hp - 31 damage).
      Soldier Encounter Attack has been expended.
  Ragnarok's turn:
    HP: 25/118 (bloodied); Temp HP: 0; Surges: 7; Surge Value: 38
    AC: 34; Action Points: 0
    Start of turn: Marked Scourge recharges.
    Conditions: +1 defense bonus (until end of this turn).
    Shift (move action, at_will):
      Ragnarok gets +1 defense bonus (until end of next turn).
    Crushing Surge (standard action, at_will):
      Attacks Soldier with 22 vs. 31 AC (1d20+16; rolled 6).
      Misses: 5 damage (static).
      Soldier has 54 hp remaining (59 hp - 5 damage).
      Soldier gets Marked (until end of Ragnarok's next turn).
    End of turn: +1 defense bonus expires.
  
Round 7:
  Soldier's turn:
    HP: 54/148 (bloodied); Temp HP: 0; Surges: 2; Surge Value: 37
    AC: 31; Action Points: 0
    Start of turn: Soldier Encounter Attack recharge succeeds (1d6; rolled 6).
    Conditions: Marked (until end of Ragnarok's next turn).
    Soldier Encounter Attack (standard action, encounter):
      Attacks Ragnarok with 36 vs. 34 AC (1d20+22; rolled 14).
      Hits: 25 damage (4d8+6; rolled 2, 8, 6, 3).
      Ragnarok has 0 hp remaining (25 hp - 25 damage).
      Soldier Encounter Attack has been expended.
  Ragnarok's turn:
    HP: 0/118 (bloodied); Temp HP: 0; Surges: 7; Surge Value: 38
    AC: 34; Action Points: 0
    Conditions: +1 defense bonus (until end of this turn).
    Ragnarok is dying (0 death saves failed).
      Rolls death saving throw and gets a 10 (1d20; rolled 10).
      Passes.
    End of turn:
      +1 defense bonus expires.
      Opponent's Marked expires.
  
Round 8:
  Soldier's turn:
    HP: 54/148 (bloodied); Temp HP: 0; Surges: 2; Surge Value: 37
    AC: 31; Action Points: 0
    Start of turn: Soldier Encounter Attack recharge fails (1d6; rolled 2).
    Soldier Basic Attack (standard action, at_will):
      Attacks Ragnarok with 38 vs. 33 AC (1d20+22; rolled 16).
      Hits: 22 damage (2d8+6; rolled 8, 8).
      Ragnarok has -22 hp remaining (0 hp - 22 damage).
  Ragnarok's turn:
    HP: -22/118 (bloodied); Temp HP: 0; Surges: 7; Surge Value: 38
    AC: 33; Action Points: 0
    Ragnarok is dying (0 death saves failed).
      Rolls death saving throw and gets a 18 (1d20; rolled 18).
      Passes.
  
Round 9:
  Soldier's turn:
    HP: 54/148 (bloodied); Temp HP: 0; Surges: 2; Surge Value: 37
    AC: 31; Action Points: 0
    Start of turn: Soldier Encounter Attack recharge fails (1d6; rolled 3).
    Soldier Basic Attack (standard action, at_will):
      Attacks Ragnarok with 24 vs. 33 AC (1d20+22; rolled 2).
      Misses.
  Ragnarok's turn:
    HP: -22/118 (bloodied); Temp HP: 0; Surges: 7; Surge Value: 38
    AC: 33; Action Points: 0
    Ragnarok is dying (0 death saves failed).
      Rolls death saving throw and gets a 9 (1d20; rolled 9).
      Fails. 2 failures remaining before death.
  
Round 10:
  Soldier's turn:
    HP: 54/148 (bloodied); Temp HP: 0; Surges: 2; Surge Value: 37
    AC: 31; Action Points: 0
    Start of turn: Soldier Encounter Attack recharge fails (1d6; rolled 3).
    Soldier Basic Attack (standard action, at_will):
      Attacks Ragnarok with 23 vs. 33 AC (1d20+22; rolled 1).
      Misses.
  Ragnarok's turn:
    HP: -22/118 (bloodied); Temp HP: 0; Surges: 7; Surge Value: 38
    AC: 33; Action Points: 0
    Ragnarok is dying (1 death saves failed).
      Rolls death saving throw and gets a 13 (1d20; rolled 13).
      Passes.
  
Round 11:
  Soldier's turn:
    HP: 54/148 (bloodied); Temp HP: 0; Surges: 2; Surge Value: 37
    AC: 31; Action Points: 0
    Start of turn: Soldier Encounter Attack recharge succeeds (1d6; rolled 6).
    Soldier Encounter Attack (standard action, encounter):
      Attacks Ragnarok with 35 vs. 33 AC (1d20+22; rolled 13).
      Hits: 14 damage (4d8+6; rolled 2, 1, 3, 2).
      Ragnarok has -36 hp remaining (-22 hp - 14 damage).
      Soldier Encounter Attack has been expended.
  Ragnarok's turn:
    HP: -36/118 (bloodied); Temp HP: 0; Surges: 7; Surge Value: 38
    AC: 33; Action Points: 0
    Ragnarok is dying (1 death saves failed).
      Rolls death saving throw and gets a 14 (1d20; rolled 14).
      Passes.
  
Round 12:
  Soldier's turn:
    HP: 54/148 (bloodied); Temp HP: 0; Surges: 2; Surge Value: 37
    AC: 31; Action Points: 0
    Start of turn: Soldier Encounter Attack recharge succeeds (1d6; rolled 6).
    Soldier Encounter Attack (standard action, encounter):
      Attacks Ragnarok with 25 vs. 33 AC (1d20+22; rolled 3).
      Misses.
      Soldier Encounter Attack has been expended.
  Ragnarok's turn:
    HP: -36/118 (bloodied); Temp HP: 0; Surges: 7; Surge Value: 38
    AC: 33; Action Points: 0
    Ragnarok is dying (1 death saves failed).
      Rolls death saving throw and gets a 13 (1d20; rolled 13).
      Passes.
  
Round 13:
  Soldier's turn:
    HP: 54/148 (bloodied); Temp HP: 0; Surges: 2; Surge Value: 37
    AC: 31; Action Points: 0
    Start of turn: Soldier Encounter Attack recharge fails (1d6; rolled 3).
    Soldier Basic Attack (standard action, at_will):
      Attacks Ragnarok with 34 vs. 33 AC (1d20+22; rolled 12).
      Hits: 17 damage (2d8+6; rolled 7, 4).
      Ragnarok has -53 hp remaining (-36 hp - 17 damage).
  Ragnarok's turn:
    HP: -53/118 (bloodied); Temp HP: 0; Surges: 7; Surge Value: 38
    AC: 33; Action Points: 0
    Ragnarok is dying (1 death saves failed).
      Rolls death saving throw and gets a 3 (1d20; rolled 3).
      Fails. 1 failures remaining before death.
  
Round 14:
  Soldier's turn:
    HP: 54/148 (bloodied); Temp HP: 0; Surges: 2; Surge Value: 37
    AC: 31; Action Points: 0
    Start of turn: Soldier Encounter Attack recharge fails (1d6; rolled 3).
    Soldier Basic Attack (standard action, at_will):
      Attacks Ragnarok with 29 vs. 33 AC (1d20+22; rolled 7).
      Misses.
  Ragnarok's turn:
    HP: -53/118 (bloodied); Temp HP: 0; Surges: 7; Surge Value: 38
    AC: 33; Action Points: 0
    Ragnarok is dying (2 death saves failed).
      Rolls death saving throw and gets a 5 (1d20; rolled 5).
      Fails. 0 failures remaining before death.
  
Villains win!
```
[/sblock]

[/sblock]
[sblock=Example of 4 fight(s) survived (10.1% chance)
[sblock=FIGHT #1: Level 13 Ragnarok VS. Level 18 Soldier]

```
Roll initiative!
  Ragnarok rolls 23 initiative (1d20+9; rolled 14).
  Soldier rolls 28 initiative (1d20+17; rolled 11).
  Initiative order: 
    Soldier
    Ragnarok

Round 1:
  Soldier's turn:
    HP: 174/174; Temp HP: 0; Surges: 2; Surge Value: 43
    AC: 34; Action Points: 0
    Soldier Encounter Attack (standard action, encounter):
      Attacks Ragnarok with 28 vs. 32 AC (1d20+25; rolled 3).
      Misses.
      Soldier Encounter Attack has been expended.
  Ragnarok's turn:
    HP: 118/118; Temp HP: 0; Surges: 16; Surge Value: 38
    AC: 32; Action Points: 1
    Griffons Wrath (standard action, encounter):
      Attacks Soldier with 23 vs. 34 AC (1d20+16; rolled 7).
      Misses: 5 damage (static).
      Soldier has 169 hp remaining (174 hp - 5 damage).
      Soldier gets Marked (until end of Ragnarok's next turn).
      Griffons Wrath has been expended.
    Rain Of Steel (minor action, daily):
      Ragnarok gets Rain of Steel (stance).
      Rain Of Steel has been expended.
    Spend Action Point (free action, encounter):
      Ragnarok spends an action point (0 remaining).
      Ferocious Reaction: Ragnarok gets +4 defense bonus (until start of next turn).
      Ragnarok gains a standard action.
      Spend Action Point has been expended.
    Knee Breaker (standard action, daily):
      Attacks Soldier with 20 vs. 34 AC (1d20+16; rolled 4).
      Misses: 16 damage (half of 2d10[brutal 2]+18; rolled 10, 4).
      Marked Scourge has been expended.
      Soldier has 153 hp remaining (169 hp - 16 damage).
      Soldier gets Marked (until end of Ragnarok's next turn).
      Knee Breaker has been expended.
    Shift (move action, at_will):
      Ragnarok gets +1 defense bonus (until end of next turn).
  
Round 2:
  Soldier's turn:
    HP: 153/174; Temp HP: 0; Surges: 2; Surge Value: 43
    AC: 34; Action Points: 0
    Start of turn:
      Soldier Encounter Attack recharge fails (1d6; rolled 1).
      Rain of Steel:
        Soldier takes: 11 damage (1d10[brutal 2]+5; rolled 6).
        Soldier has 142 hp remaining (153 hp - 11 damage).
    Conditions: Marked (until end of Ragnarok's next turn).
    Soldier Basic Attack (standard action, at_will):
      Attacks Ragnarok with 35 vs. 37 AC (1d20+25; rolled 10).
      Misses.
  Ragnarok's turn:
    HP: 118/118; Temp HP: 0; Surges: 16; Surge Value: 38
    AC: 37; Action Points: 0
    Start of turn:
      +4 defense bonus expires.
      Marked Scourge recharges.
    Conditions:
      Rain of Steel (stance).
      +1 defense bonus (until end of this turn).
    Brash Strike (standard action, at_will):
      Attacks Soldier with 32 vs. 34 AC (1d20+18; rolled 14).
      Misses: 5 damage (static).
      Soldier has 137 hp remaining (142 hp - 5 damage).
      Soldier gets Combat Advantage (until start of Ragnarok's next turn).
      Soldier gets Marked (until end of Ragnarok's next turn).
    Shift (move action, at_will):
      Ragnarok gets +1 defense bonus (until end of next turn).
    End of turn: +1 defense bonus expires.
  
Round 3:
  Soldier's turn:
    HP: 137/174; Temp HP: 0; Surges: 2; Surge Value: 43
    AC: 34; Action Points: 0
    Start of turn:
      Soldier Encounter Attack recharge fails (1d6; rolled 2).
      Rain of Steel:
        Soldier takes: 15 damage (1d10[brutal 2]+7; rolled 1, 2, 8).
        Marked Scourge has been expended.
        Soldier has 122 hp remaining (137 hp - 15 damage).
    Conditions:
      Combat Advantage (until start of Ragnarok's next turn).
      Marked (until end of Ragnarok's next turn).
    Soldier Basic Attack (standard action, at_will):
      Attacks Ragnarok with 33 vs. 33 AC (1d20+27; rolled 6).
      Hits: 20 damage (2d8+7; rolled 5, 8).
      Ragnarok reacts with Unbreakable (immediate reaction, encounter):
        Damage is reduced to 10 hp (20 hp - 10 hp).
        Unbreakable has been expended.
      Ragnarok has 108 hp remaining (118 hp - 10 damage).
  Ragnarok's turn:
    HP: 108/118; Temp HP: 0; Surges: 16; Surge Value: 38
    AC: 33; Action Points: 0
    Start of turn:
      Marked Scourge recharges.
      Opponent's Combat Advantage expires.
    Conditions:
      Rain of Steel (stance).
      +1 defense bonus (until end of this turn).
    Crushing Surge (standard action, at_will):
      Attacks Soldier with 25 vs. 34 AC (1d20+16; rolled 9).
      Misses: 5 damage (static).
      Soldier has 117 hp remaining (122 hp - 5 damage).
      Soldier gets Marked (until end of Ragnarok's next turn).
    Shift (move action, at_will):
      Ragnarok gets +1 defense bonus (until end of next turn).
    End of turn: +1 defense bonus expires.
  
Round 4:
  Soldier's turn:
    HP: 117/174; Temp HP: 0; Surges: 2; Surge Value: 43
    AC: 34; Action Points: 0
    Start of turn:
      Soldier Encounter Attack recharge fails (1d6; rolled 1).
      Rain of Steel:
        Soldier takes: 15 damage (1d10[brutal 2]+7; rolled 8).
        Marked Scourge has been expended.
        Soldier has 102 hp remaining (117 hp - 15 damage).
    Conditions: Marked (until end of Ragnarok's next turn).
    Soldier Basic Attack (standard action, at_will):
      Attacks Ragnarok with 33 vs. 33 AC (1d20+25; rolled 8).
      Hits: 19 damage (2d8+7; rolled 7, 5).
      Ragnarok has 89 hp remaining (108 hp - 19 damage).
      Ragnarok reacts with Strikebacks Power (immediate reaction, encounter):
        Attacks Soldier with 31 vs. 34 AC (1d20+16; rolled 15).
        Misses: 5 damage (static).
        Soldier has 97 hp remaining (102 hp - 5 damage).
        Soldier gets Marked (until end of Ragnarok's next turn).
        Strikebacks Power has been expended.
  Ragnarok's turn:
    HP: 89/118; Temp HP: 0; Surges: 16; Surge Value: 38
    AC: 33; Action Points: 0
    Start of turn: Marked Scourge recharges.
    Conditions:
      Rain of Steel (stance).
      +1 defense bonus (until end of this turn).
    Shift (move action, at_will):
      Ragnarok gets +1 defense bonus (until end of next turn).
    Anvil Of Doom (standard action, encounter):
      Attacks Soldier with 17 vs. 34 AC (1d20+16; rolled 1).
      Misses: 5 damage (static).
      Soldier has 92 hp remaining (97 hp - 5 damage).
      Soldier gets Marked (until end of Ragnarok's next turn).
      Anvil Of Doom has been expended.
    End of turn: +1 defense bonus expires.
  
Round 5:
  Soldier's turn:
    HP: 92/174; Temp HP: 0; Surges: 2; Surge Value: 43
    AC: 34; Action Points: 0
    Start of turn:
      Soldier Encounter Attack recharge succeeds (1d6; rolled 5).
      Rain of Steel:
        Soldier takes: 16 damage (1d10[brutal 2]+7; rolled 9).
        Marked Scourge has been expended.
        Soldier has 76 hp remaining (92 hp - 16 damage).
        Soldier has been bloodied.
        Ragnarok uses Jackal Strike (free action, daily):
          Attacks Soldier with 36 vs. 34 AC (1d20+16; rolled 20).
          Crits: 66 damage (3d10[brutal 2, max]+11 + 3d12; rolled max + 12, 5, 8).
          Soldier has 10 hp remaining (76 hp - 66 damage).
          Soldier gets Marked (until end of Ragnarok's next turn).
          Jackal Strike has been expended.
    Conditions: Marked (until end of Ragnarok's next turn).
    Soldier Encounter Attack (standard action, encounter):
      Attacks Ragnarok with 35 vs. 33 AC (1d20+25; rolled 10).
      Hits: 33 damage (4d10+7; rolled 8, 6, 10, 2).
      Ragnarok has 56 hp remaining (89 hp - 33 damage).
      Ragnarok has been bloodied.
      Soldier Encounter Attack has been expended.
  Ragnarok's turn:
    HP: 56/118 (bloodied); Temp HP: 0; Surges: 16; Surge Value: 38
    AC: 33; Action Points: 0
    Start of turn: Marked Scourge recharges.
    Conditions:
      Rain of Steel (stance).
      +1 defense bonus (until end of this turn).
    Brash Strike (standard action, at_will):
      Attacks Soldier with 34 vs. 34 AC (1d20+18; rolled 16).
      Hits: 23 damage (1d10[brutal 2]+18; rolled 5).
      Marked Scourge has been expended.
      Soldier has -13 hp remaining (10 hp - 23 damage).
      Soldier has died!
      Enduring Warrior: Ragnarok heals 5 hp (56 hp -> 61 hp; 0 hp wasted).
    End of turn:
      +1 defense bonus expires.
      Opponent's Marked expires.
  
Heroes win!
Ragnarok takes a short rest.
  Ragnarok has 61/118 hp; wants at least 99 hp.
    Ragnarok spends a healing surge (15 remaining).
    Ragnarok heals 38 hp (61 hp -> 99 hp; 0 hp wasted).
  Powers recharge:
    Unbreakable recharges.
    Griffons Wrath recharges.
    Anvil Of Doom recharges.
    Spend Action Point recharges.
    Strikebacks Power recharges.
  Conditions expire:
    Rain of steel expires.
```
[/sblock]
[sblock=FIGHT #2: Level 13 Ragnarok VS. Level 15 Soldier]

```
Roll initiative!
  Ragnarok rolls 13 initiative (1d20+9; rolled 4).
  Soldier rolls 23 initiative (1d20+14; rolled 9).
  Initiative order: 
    Soldier
    Ragnarok

Round 1:
  Soldier's turn:
    HP: 148/148; Temp HP: 0; Surges: 2; Surge Value: 37
    AC: 31; Action Points: 0
    Soldier Encounter Attack (standard action, encounter):
      Attacks Ragnarok with 29 vs. 32 AC (1d20+22; rolled 7).
      Misses.
      Soldier Encounter Attack has been expended.
  Ragnarok's turn:
    HP: 99/118; Temp HP: 0; Surges: 15; Surge Value: 38
    AC: 32; Action Points: 0
    Start of turn: Marked Scourge recharges.
    Crushing Surge (standard action, at_will):
      Attacks Soldier with 22 vs. 31 AC (1d20+16; rolled 6).
      Misses: 5 damage (static).
      Soldier has 143 hp remaining (148 hp - 5 damage).
      Soldier gets Marked (until end of Ragnarok's next turn).
    Shift (move action, at_will):
      Ragnarok gets +1 defense bonus (until end of next turn).
  
Round 2:
  Soldier's turn:
    HP: 143/148; Temp HP: 0; Surges: 2; Surge Value: 37
    AC: 31; Action Points: 0
    Start of turn: Soldier Encounter Attack recharge fails (1d6; rolled 1).
    Conditions: Marked (until end of Ragnarok's next turn).
    Soldier Basic Attack (standard action, at_will):
      Attacks Ragnarok with 27 vs. 33 AC (1d20+22; rolled 5).
      Misses.
  Ragnarok's turn:
    HP: 99/118; Temp HP: 0; Surges: 15; Surge Value: 38
    AC: 33; Action Points: 0
    Conditions: +1 defense bonus (until end of this turn).
    Crushing Blow (standard action, encounter):
      Attacks Soldier with 27 vs. 31 AC (1d20+16; rolled 11).
      Misses: 5 damage (static).
      Soldier has 138 hp remaining (143 hp - 5 damage).
      Soldier gets Marked (until end of Ragnarok's next turn).
      Crushing Blow has been expended.
    Shift (move action, at_will):
      Ragnarok gets +1 defense bonus (until end of next turn).
    End of turn: +1 defense bonus expires.
  
Round 3:
  Soldier's turn:
    HP: 138/148; Temp HP: 0; Surges: 2; Surge Value: 37
    AC: 31; Action Points: 0
    Start of turn: Soldier Encounter Attack recharge succeeds (1d6; rolled 5).
    Conditions: Marked (until end of Ragnarok's next turn).
    Soldier Encounter Attack (standard action, encounter):
      Attacks Ragnarok with 40 vs. 33 AC (1d20+22; rolled 18).
      Hits: 23 damage (4d8+6; rolled 4, 1, 6, 6).
      Ragnarok reacts with Unbreakable (immediate reaction, encounter):
        Damage is reduced to 13 hp (23 hp - 10 hp).
        Unbreakable has been expended.
      Ragnarok has 86 hp remaining (99 hp - 13 damage).
      Soldier Encounter Attack has been expended.
  Ragnarok's turn:
    HP: 86/118; Temp HP: 0; Surges: 15; Surge Value: 38
    AC: 33; Action Points: 0
    Conditions: +1 defense bonus (until end of this turn).
    Crushing Surge (standard action, at_will):
      Attacks Soldier with 34 vs. 31 AC (1d20+16; rolled 18).
      Hits: 16 damage (1d10[brutal 2]+13; rolled 3).
      Marked Scourge has been expended.
      Soldier has 122 hp remaining (138 hp - 16 damage).
      Ragnarok gains 7 temp hp (had 0; applied 7).
      Soldier gets Marked (until end of Ragnarok's next turn).
    Shift (move action, at_will):
      Ragnarok gets +1 defense bonus (until end of next turn).
    End of turn: +1 defense bonus expires.
  
Round 4:
  Soldier's turn:
    HP: 122/148; Temp HP: 0; Surges: 2; Surge Value: 37
    AC: 31; Action Points: 0
    Start of turn: Soldier Encounter Attack recharge succeeds (1d6; rolled 6).
    Conditions: Marked (until end of Ragnarok's next turn).
    Soldier Encounter Attack (standard action, encounter):
      Attacks Ragnarok with 40 vs. 33 AC (1d20+22; rolled 18).
      Hits: 20 damage (4d8+6; rolled 6, 2, 5, 1).
      Ragnarok deflects 7 damage; 13 gets through (7 temp hp - 20 damage).
      Ragnarok has 73 hp remaining (86 hp - 13 damage).
      Ragnarok reacts with Strikebacks Power (immediate reaction, encounter):
        Attacks Soldier with 31 vs. 31 AC (1d20+16; rolled 15).
        Hits: 18 damage (1d10[brutal 2]+11; rolled 7).
        Soldier has 104 hp remaining (122 hp - 18 damage).
        Soldier gets Marked (until end of Ragnarok's next turn).
        Strikebacks Power has been expended.
      Soldier Encounter Attack has been expended.
  Ragnarok's turn:
    HP: 73/118; Temp HP: 0; Surges: 15; Surge Value: 38
    AC: 33; Action Points: 0
    Start of turn: Marked Scourge recharges.
    Conditions: +1 defense bonus (until end of this turn).
    Griffons Wrath (standard action, encounter):
      Attacks Soldier with 27 vs. 31 AC (1d20+16; rolled 11).
      Misses: 5 damage (static).
      Soldier has 99 hp remaining (104 hp - 5 damage).
      Soldier gets Marked (until end of Ragnarok's next turn).
      Griffons Wrath has been expended.
    Shift (move action, at_will):
      Ragnarok gets +1 defense bonus (until end of next turn).
    End of turn: +1 defense bonus expires.
  
Round 5:
  Soldier's turn:
    HP: 99/148; Temp HP: 0; Surges: 2; Surge Value: 37
    AC: 31; Action Points: 0
    Start of turn: Soldier Encounter Attack recharge succeeds (1d6; rolled 5).
    Conditions: Marked (until end of Ragnarok's next turn).
    Soldier Encounter Attack (standard action, encounter):
      Attacks Ragnarok with 42 vs. 33 AC (1d20+22; rolled 20).
      Crits: 38 damage (4d8[max]+6; rolled max).
      Ragnarok has 35 hp remaining (73 hp - 38 damage).
      Ragnarok has been bloodied.
      Soldier Encounter Attack has been expended.
  Ragnarok's turn:
    HP: 35/118 (bloodied); Temp HP: 0; Surges: 15; Surge Value: 38
    AC: 33; Action Points: 0
    Conditions: +1 defense bonus (until end of this turn).
    Brash Strike (standard action, at_will):
      Attacks Soldier with 22 vs. 31 AC (1d20+18; rolled 4).
      Misses: 5 damage (static).
      Soldier has 94 hp remaining (99 hp - 5 damage).
      Soldier gets Combat Advantage (until start of Ragnarok's next turn).
      Soldier gets Marked (until end of Ragnarok's next turn).
    Shift (move action, at_will):
      Ragnarok gets +1 defense bonus (until end of next turn).
    Second Wind (minor action, encounter):
      Ragnarok spends a healing surge (14 remaining).
      Ragnarok heals 38 hp (35 hp -> 73 hp; 0 hp wasted).
      Ragnarok gets +2 defense bonus (until start of next turn).
      Second Wind has been expended.
    End of turn: +1 defense bonus expires.
  
Round 6:
  Soldier's turn:
    HP: 94/148; Temp HP: 0; Surges: 2; Surge Value: 37
    AC: 31; Action Points: 0
    Start of turn: Soldier Encounter Attack recharge fails (1d6; rolled 1).
    Conditions:
      Combat Advantage (until start of Ragnarok's next turn).
      Marked (until end of Ragnarok's next turn).
    Soldier Basic Attack (standard action, at_will):
      Attacks Ragnarok with 35 vs. 35 AC (1d20+24; rolled 11).
      Hits: 19 damage (2d8+6; rolled 8, 5).
      Ragnarok has 54 hp remaining (73 hp - 19 damage).
      Ragnarok has been bloodied.
  Ragnarok's turn:
    HP: 54/118 (bloodied); Temp HP: 0; Surges: 14; Surge Value: 38
    AC: 35; Action Points: 0
    Start of turn:
      +2 defense bonus expires.
      Opponent's Combat Advantage expires.
    Conditions: +1 defense bonus (until end of this turn).
    Shift (move action, at_will):
      Ragnarok gets +1 defense bonus (until end of next turn).
    Crushing Surge (standard action, at_will):
      Attacks Soldier with 29 vs. 31 AC (1d20+16; rolled 13).
      Misses: 5 damage (static).
      Soldier has 89 hp remaining (94 hp - 5 damage).
      Soldier gets Marked (until end of Ragnarok's next turn).
    Boundless Endurance (minor action, daily):
      Ragnarok gets regen 7 hp when bloodied (stance).
      Boundless Endurance has been expended.
    End of turn: +1 defense bonus expires.
  
Round 7:
  Soldier's turn:
    HP: 89/148; Temp HP: 0; Surges: 2; Surge Value: 37
    AC: 31; Action Points: 0
    Start of turn: Soldier Encounter Attack recharge fails (1d6; rolled 2).
    Conditions: Marked (until end of Ragnarok's next turn).
    Soldier Basic Attack (standard action, at_will):
      Attacks Ragnarok with 39 vs. 33 AC (1d20+22; rolled 17).
      Hits: 17 damage (2d8+6; rolled 8, 3).
      Ragnarok has 37 hp remaining (54 hp - 17 damage).
  Ragnarok's turn:
    HP: 37/118 (bloodied); Temp HP: 0; Surges: 14; Surge Value: 38
    AC: 33; Action Points: 0
    Start of turn: Ragnarok heals 7 hp (37 hp -> 44 hp; 0 hp wasted).
    Conditions:
      +1 defense bonus (until end of this turn).
      regen 7 hp when bloodied (stance).
    Shift (move action, at_will):
      Ragnarok gets +1 defense bonus (until end of next turn).
    Brash Strike (standard action, at_will):
      Attacks Soldier with 29 vs. 31 AC (1d20+18; rolled 11).
      Misses: 5 damage (static).
      Soldier has 84 hp remaining (89 hp - 5 damage).
      Soldier gets Combat Advantage (until start of Ragnarok's next turn).
      Soldier gets Marked (until end of Ragnarok's next turn).
    End of turn: +1 defense bonus expires.
  
Round 8:
  Soldier's turn:
    HP: 84/148; Temp HP: 0; Surges: 2; Surge Value: 37
    AC: 31; Action Points: 0
    Start of turn: Soldier Encounter Attack recharge fails (1d6; rolled 3).
    Conditions:
      Combat Advantage (until start of Ragnarok's next turn).
      Marked (until end of Ragnarok's next turn).
    Soldier Basic Attack (standard action, at_will):
      Attacks Ragnarok with 25 vs. 33 AC (1d20+24; rolled 1).
      Misses.
  Ragnarok's turn:
    HP: 44/118 (bloodied); Temp HP: 0; Surges: 14; Surge Value: 38
    AC: 33; Action Points: 0
    Start of turn:
      Opponent's Combat Advantage expires.
      Ragnarok heals 7 hp (44 hp -> 51 hp; 0 hp wasted).
    Conditions:
      regen 7 hp when bloodied (stance).
      +1 defense bonus (until end of this turn).
    Crushing Surge (standard action, at_will):
      Attacks Soldier with 34 vs. 31 AC (1d20+16; rolled 18).
      Hits: 16 damage (1d10[brutal 2]+13; rolled 3).
      Marked Scourge has been expended.
      Soldier has 68 hp remaining (84 hp - 16 damage).
      Soldier has been bloodied.
      Ragnarok gains 7 temp hp (had 0; applied 7).
      Soldier gets Marked (until end of Ragnarok's next turn).
    Shift (move action, at_will):
      Ragnarok gets +1 defense bonus (until end of next turn).
    End of turn: +1 defense bonus expires.
  
Round 9:
  Soldier's turn:
    HP: 68/148 (bloodied); Temp HP: 0; Surges: 2; Surge Value: 37
    AC: 31; Action Points: 0
    Start of turn: Soldier Encounter Attack recharge succeeds (1d6; rolled 5).
    Conditions: Marked (until end of Ragnarok's next turn).
    Soldier Encounter Attack (standard action, encounter):
      Attacks Ragnarok with 29 vs. 33 AC (1d20+22; rolled 7).
      Misses.
      Soldier Encounter Attack has been expended.
  Ragnarok's turn:
    HP: 51/118 (bloodied); Temp HP: 7; Surges: 14; Surge Value: 38
    AC: 33; Action Points: 0
    Start of turn:
      Marked Scourge recharges.
      Ragnarok heals 7 hp (51 hp -> 58 hp; 0 hp wasted).
    Conditions:
      regen 7 hp when bloodied (stance).
      +1 defense bonus (until end of this turn).
    Anvil Of Doom (standard action, encounter):
      Attacks Soldier with 29 vs. 31 AC (1d20+16; rolled 13).
      Misses: 5 damage (static).
      Soldier has 63 hp remaining (68 hp - 5 damage).
      Soldier gets Marked (until end of Ragnarok's next turn).
      Anvil Of Doom has been expended.
    Shift (move action, at_will):
      Ragnarok gets +1 defense bonus (until end of next turn).
    End of turn: +1 defense bonus expires.
  
Round 10:
  Soldier's turn:
    HP: 63/148 (bloodied); Temp HP: 0; Surges: 2; Surge Value: 37
    AC: 31; Action Points: 0
    Start of turn: Soldier Encounter Attack recharge succeeds (1d6; rolled 6).
    Conditions: Marked (until end of Ragnarok's next turn).
    Soldier Encounter Attack (standard action, encounter):
      Attacks Ragnarok with 27 vs. 33 AC (1d20+22; rolled 5).
      Misses.
      Soldier Encounter Attack has been expended.
  Ragnarok's turn:
    HP: 58/118 (bloodied); Temp HP: 7; Surges: 14; Surge Value: 38
    AC: 33; Action Points: 0
    Start of turn: Ragnarok heals 7 hp (58 hp -> 65 hp; 0 hp wasted).
    Conditions:
      regen 7 hp when bloodied (stance).
      +1 defense bonus (until end of this turn).
    Brash Strike (standard action, at_will):
      Attacks Soldier with 25 vs. 31 AC (1d20+18; rolled 7).
      Misses: 5 damage (static).
      Soldier has 58 hp remaining (63 hp - 5 damage).
      Soldier gets Combat Advantage (until start of Ragnarok's next turn).
      Soldier gets Marked (until end of Ragnarok's next turn).
    Shift (move action, at_will):
      Ragnarok gets +1 defense bonus (until end of next turn).
    End of turn: +1 defense bonus expires.
  
Round 11:
  Soldier's turn:
    HP: 58/148 (bloodied); Temp HP: 0; Surges: 2; Surge Value: 37
    AC: 31; Action Points: 0
    Start of turn: Soldier Encounter Attack recharge succeeds (1d6; rolled 5).
    Conditions:
      Combat Advantage (until start of Ragnarok's next turn).
      Marked (until end of Ragnarok's next turn).
    Soldier Encounter Attack (standard action, encounter):
      Attacks Ragnarok with 38 vs. 33 AC (1d20+24; rolled 14).
      Hits: 20 damage (4d8+6; rolled 2, 7, 3, 2).
      Ragnarok deflects 7 damage; 13 gets through (7 temp hp - 20 damage).
      Ragnarok has 52 hp remaining (65 hp - 13 damage).
      Ragnarok has been bloodied.
      Soldier Encounter Attack has been expended.
  Ragnarok's turn:
    HP: 52/118 (bloodied); Temp HP: 0; Surges: 14; Surge Value: 38
    AC: 33; Action Points: 0
    Start of turn:
      Opponent's Combat Advantage expires.
      Ragnarok heals 7 hp (52 hp -> 59 hp; 0 hp wasted).
    Conditions:
      regen 7 hp when bloodied (stance).
      +1 defense bonus (until end of this turn).
    Brash Strike (standard action, at_will):
      Attacks Soldier with 34 vs. 31 AC (1d20+18; rolled 16).
      Hits: 25 damage (1d10[brutal 2]+18; rolled 7).
      Marked Scourge has been expended.
      Soldier has 33 hp remaining (58 hp - 25 damage).
      Soldier gets Combat Advantage (until start of Ragnarok's next turn).
      Soldier gets Marked (until end of Ragnarok's next turn).
    Shift (move action, at_will):
      Ragnarok gets +1 defense bonus (until end of next turn).
    End of turn: +1 defense bonus expires.
  
Round 12:
  Soldier's turn:
    HP: 33/148 (bloodied); Temp HP: 0; Surges: 2; Surge Value: 37
    AC: 31; Action Points: 0
    Start of turn: Soldier Encounter Attack recharge fails (1d6; rolled 4).
    Conditions:
      Combat Advantage (until start of Ragnarok's next turn).
      Marked (until end of Ragnarok's next turn).
    Soldier Basic Attack (standard action, at_will):
      Attacks Ragnarok with 43 vs. 33 AC (1d20+24; rolled 19).
      Hits: 18 damage (2d8+6; rolled 7, 5).
      Ragnarok has 41 hp remaining (59 hp - 18 damage).
  Ragnarok's turn:
    HP: 41/118 (bloodied); Temp HP: 0; Surges: 14; Surge Value: 38
    AC: 33; Action Points: 0
    Start of turn:
      Marked Scourge recharges.
      Opponent's Combat Advantage expires.
      Ragnarok heals 7 hp (41 hp -> 48 hp; 0 hp wasted).
    Conditions:
      regen 7 hp when bloodied (stance).
      +1 defense bonus (until end of this turn).
    Shift (move action, at_will):
      Ragnarok gets +1 defense bonus (until end of next turn).
    Brash Strike (standard action, at_will):
      Attacks Soldier with 27 vs. 31 AC (1d20+18; rolled 9).
      Misses: 5 damage (static).
      Soldier has 28 hp remaining (33 hp - 5 damage).
      Soldier gets Combat Advantage (until start of Ragnarok's next turn).
      Soldier gets Marked (until end of Ragnarok's next turn).
    End of turn: +1 defense bonus expires.
  
Round 13:
  Soldier's turn:
    HP: 28/148 (bloodied); Temp HP: 0; Surges: 2; Surge Value: 37
    AC: 31; Action Points: 0
    Start of turn: Soldier Encounter Attack recharge succeeds (1d6; rolled 5).
    Conditions:
      Combat Advantage (until start of Ragnarok's next turn).
      Marked (until end of Ragnarok's next turn).
    Soldier Encounter Attack (standard action, encounter):
      Attacks Ragnarok with 30 vs. 33 AC (1d20+24; rolled 6).
      Misses.
      Soldier Encounter Attack has been expended.
  Ragnarok's turn:
    HP: 48/118 (bloodied); Temp HP: 0; Surges: 14; Surge Value: 38
    AC: 33; Action Points: 0
    Start of turn:
      Opponent's Combat Advantage expires.
      Ragnarok heals 7 hp (48 hp -> 55 hp; 0 hp wasted).
    Conditions:
      regen 7 hp when bloodied (stance).
      +1 defense bonus (until end of this turn).
    Crushing Surge (standard action, at_will):
      Attacks Soldier with 25 vs. 31 AC (1d20+16; rolled 9).
      Misses: 5 damage (static).
      Soldier has 23 hp remaining (28 hp - 5 damage).
      Soldier gets Marked (until end of Ragnarok's next turn).
    Shift (move action, at_will):
      Ragnarok gets +1 defense bonus (until end of next turn).
    End of turn: +1 defense bonus expires.
  
Round 14:
  Soldier's turn:
    HP: 23/148 (bloodied); Temp HP: 0; Surges: 2; Surge Value: 37
    AC: 31; Action Points: 0
    Start of turn: Soldier Encounter Attack recharge succeeds (1d6; rolled 6).
    Conditions: Marked (until end of Ragnarok's next turn).
    Soldier Encounter Attack (standard action, encounter):
      Attacks Ragnarok with 24 vs. 33 AC (1d20+22; rolled 2).
      Misses.
      Soldier Encounter Attack has been expended.
  Ragnarok's turn:
    HP: 55/118 (bloodied); Temp HP: 0; Surges: 14; Surge Value: 38
    AC: 33; Action Points: 0
    Start of turn: Ragnarok heals 7 hp (55 hp -> 62 hp; 0 hp wasted).
    Conditions:
      regen 7 hp when bloodied (stance).
      +1 defense bonus (until end of this turn).
    Crushing Surge (standard action, at_will):
      Attacks Soldier with 27 vs. 31 AC (1d20+16; rolled 11).
      Misses: 5 damage (static).
      Soldier has 18 hp remaining (23 hp - 5 damage).
      Soldier gets Marked (until end of Ragnarok's next turn).
    Shift (move action, at_will):
      Ragnarok gets +1 defense bonus (until end of next turn).
    End of turn: +1 defense bonus expires.
  
Round 15:
  Soldier's turn:
    HP: 18/148 (bloodied); Temp HP: 0; Surges: 2; Surge Value: 37
    AC: 31; Action Points: 0
    Start of turn: Soldier Encounter Attack recharge fails (1d6; rolled 4).
    Conditions: Marked (until end of Ragnarok's next turn).
    Soldier Basic Attack (standard action, at_will):
      Attacks Ragnarok with 34 vs. 33 AC (1d20+22; rolled 12).
      Hits: 18 damage (2d8+6; rolled 6, 6).
      Ragnarok has 44 hp remaining (62 hp - 18 damage).
      Ragnarok has been bloodied.
  Ragnarok's turn:
    HP: 44/118 (bloodied); Temp HP: 0; Surges: 14; Surge Value: 38
    AC: 33; Action Points: 0
    Start of turn: Ragnarok heals 7 hp (44 hp -> 51 hp; 0 hp wasted).
    Conditions:
      regen 7 hp when bloodied (stance).
      +1 defense bonus (until end of this turn).
    Crushing Surge (standard action, at_will):
      Attacks Soldier with 32 vs. 31 AC (1d20+16; rolled 16).
      Hits: 16 damage (1d10[brutal 2]+13; rolled 3).
      Marked Scourge has been expended.
      Soldier has 2 hp remaining (18 hp - 16 damage).
      Ragnarok gains 7 temp hp (had 0; applied 7).
      Soldier gets Marked (until end of Ragnarok's next turn).
    Shift (move action, at_will):
      Ragnarok gets +1 defense bonus (until end of next turn).
    End of turn: +1 defense bonus expires.
  
Round 16:
  Soldier's turn:
    HP: 2/148 (bloodied); Temp HP: 0; Surges: 2; Surge Value: 37
    AC: 31; Action Points: 0
    Start of turn: Soldier Encounter Attack recharge fails (1d6; rolled 4).
    Conditions: Marked (until end of Ragnarok's next turn).
    Soldier Basic Attack (standard action, at_will):
      Attacks Ragnarok with 38 vs. 33 AC (1d20+22; rolled 16).
      Hits: 16 damage (2d8+6; rolled 6, 4).
      Ragnarok deflects 7 damage; 9 gets through (7 temp hp - 16 damage).
      Ragnarok has 42 hp remaining (51 hp - 9 damage).
  Ragnarok's turn:
    HP: 42/118 (bloodied); Temp HP: 0; Surges: 14; Surge Value: 38
    AC: 33; Action Points: 0
    Start of turn:
      Marked Scourge recharges.
      Ragnarok heals 7 hp (42 hp -> 49 hp; 0 hp wasted).
    Conditions:
      regen 7 hp when bloodied (stance).
      +1 defense bonus (until end of this turn).
    Crushing Surge (standard action, at_will):
      Attacks Soldier with 29 vs. 31 AC (1d20+16; rolled 13).
      Misses: 5 damage (static).
      Soldier has -3 hp remaining (2 hp - 5 damage).
      Soldier has died!
      Enduring Warrior: Ragnarok heals 5 hp (49 hp -> 54 hp; 0 hp wasted).
    End of turn:
      +1 defense bonus expires.
      Opponent's Marked expires.
  
Heroes win!
Ragnarok takes a short rest.
  Ragnarok has 54/118 hp; wants at least 99 hp.
    Ragnarok spends a healing surge (13 remaining).
    Ragnarok heals 38 hp (54 hp -> 92 hp; 0 hp wasted).
    Ragnarok spends a healing surge (12 remaining).
    Ragnarok heals 38 hp (92 hp -> 118 hp; 12 hp wasted).
  Powers recharge:
    Crushing Blow recharges.
    Unbreakable recharges.
    Griffons Wrath recharges.
    Anvil Of Doom recharges.
    Second Wind recharges.
    Strikebacks Power recharges.
  Conditions expire:
    Regen 7 hp when bloodied expires.
  Milestone:
    Ragnarok gains an action point.
    Meliorating Gith Plate Armor +3: enhancement increases to +4.
```
[/sblock]
[sblock=FIGHT #3: Level 13 Ragnarok VS. Level 17 Soldier]

```
Roll initiative!
  Ragnarok rolls 21 initiative (1d20+9; rolled 12).
  Soldier rolls 32 initiative (1d20+15; rolled 17).
  Initiative order: 
    Soldier
    Ragnarok

Round 1:
  Soldier's turn:
    HP: 165/165; Temp HP: 0; Surges: 2; Surge Value: 41
    AC: 33; Action Points: 0
    Soldier Encounter Attack (standard action, encounter):
      Attacks Ragnarok with 34 vs. 33 AC (1d20+24; rolled 10).
      Hits: 30 damage (4d10+7; rolled 10, 2, 3, 8).
      Ragnarok reacts with Unbreakable (immediate reaction, encounter):
        Damage is reduced to 20 hp (30 hp - 10 hp).
        Unbreakable has been expended.
      Ragnarok has 98 hp remaining (118 hp - 20 damage).
      Soldier Encounter Attack has been expended.
  Ragnarok's turn:
    HP: 98/118; Temp HP: 0; Surges: 12; Surge Value: 38
    AC: 33; Action Points: 1
    Crushing Blow (standard action, encounter):
      Attacks Soldier with 21 vs. 33 AC (1d20+16; rolled 5).
      Misses: 5 damage (static).
      Soldier has 160 hp remaining (165 hp - 5 damage).
      Soldier gets Marked (until end of Ragnarok's next turn).
      Crushing Blow has been expended.
    Shift (move action, at_will):
      Ragnarok gets +1 defense bonus (until end of next turn).
    Spend Action Point (free action, encounter):
      Ragnarok spends an action point (0 remaining).
      Ferocious Reaction: Ragnarok gets +4 defense bonus (until start of next turn).
      Ragnarok gains a standard action.
      Spend Action Point has been expended.
    Brash Strike (standard action, at_will):
      Attacks Soldier with 19 vs. 33 AC (1d20+18; rolled 1).
      Misses: 5 damage (static).
      Soldier has 155 hp remaining (160 hp - 5 damage).
      Soldier gets Combat Advantage (until start of Ragnarok's next turn).
      Soldier gets Marked (until end of Ragnarok's next turn).
  
Round 2:
  Soldier's turn:
    HP: 155/165; Temp HP: 0; Surges: 2; Surge Value: 41
    AC: 33; Action Points: 0
    Start of turn: Soldier Encounter Attack recharge fails (1d6; rolled 3).
    Conditions:
      Combat Advantage (until start of Ragnarok's next turn).
      Marked (until end of Ragnarok's next turn).
    Soldier Basic Attack (standard action, at_will):
      Attacks Ragnarok with 30 vs. 38 AC (1d20+26; rolled 4).
      Misses.
  Ragnarok's turn:
    HP: 98/118; Temp HP: 0; Surges: 12; Surge Value: 38
    AC: 38; Action Points: 0
    Start of turn:
      +4 defense bonus expires.
      Opponent's Combat Advantage expires.
    Conditions: +1 defense bonus (until end of this turn).
    Brash Strike (standard action, at_will):
      Attacks Soldier with 20 vs. 33 AC (1d20+18; rolled 2).
      Misses: 5 damage (static).
      Soldier has 150 hp remaining (155 hp - 5 damage).
      Soldier gets Combat Advantage (until start of Ragnarok's next turn).
      Soldier gets Marked (until end of Ragnarok's next turn).
    Shift (move action, at_will):
      Ragnarok gets +1 defense bonus (until end of next turn).
    End of turn: +1 defense bonus expires.
  
Round 3:
  Soldier's turn:
    HP: 150/165; Temp HP: 0; Surges: 2; Surge Value: 41
    AC: 33; Action Points: 0
    Start of turn: Soldier Encounter Attack recharge fails (1d6; rolled 4).
    Conditions:
      Combat Advantage (until start of Ragnarok's next turn).
      Marked (until end of Ragnarok's next turn).
    Soldier Basic Attack (standard action, at_will):
      Attacks Ragnarok with 45 vs. 34 AC (1d20+26; rolled 19).
      Hits: 20 damage (2d8+7; rolled 7, 6).
      Ragnarok has 78 hp remaining (98 hp - 20 damage).
      Ragnarok reacts with Strikebacks Power (immediate reaction, encounter):
        Attacks Soldier with 30 vs. 33 AC (1d20+16; rolled 14).
        Misses: 5 damage (static).
        Soldier has 145 hp remaining (150 hp - 5 damage).
        Soldier gets Marked (until end of Ragnarok's next turn).
        Strikebacks Power has been expended.
  Ragnarok's turn:
    HP: 78/118; Temp HP: 0; Surges: 12; Surge Value: 38
    AC: 34; Action Points: 0
    Start of turn: Opponent's Combat Advantage expires.
    Conditions: +1 defense bonus (until end of this turn).
    Anvil Of Doom (standard action, encounter):
      Attacks Soldier with 25 vs. 33 AC (1d20+16; rolled 9).
      Misses: 5 damage (static).
      Soldier has 140 hp remaining (145 hp - 5 damage).
      Soldier gets Marked (until end of Ragnarok's next turn).
      Anvil Of Doom has been expended.
    Shift (move action, at_will):
      Ragnarok gets +1 defense bonus (until end of next turn).
    End of turn: +1 defense bonus expires.
  
Round 4:
  Soldier's turn:
    HP: 140/165; Temp HP: 0; Surges: 2; Surge Value: 41
    AC: 33; Action Points: 0
    Start of turn: Soldier Encounter Attack recharge fails (1d6; rolled 3).
    Conditions: Marked (until end of Ragnarok's next turn).
    Soldier Basic Attack (standard action, at_will):
      Attacks Ragnarok with 25 vs. 34 AC (1d20+24; rolled 1).
      Misses.
  Ragnarok's turn:
    HP: 78/118; Temp HP: 0; Surges: 12; Surge Value: 38
    AC: 34; Action Points: 0
    Conditions: +1 defense bonus (until end of this turn).
    Shift (move action, at_will):
      Ragnarok gets +1 defense bonus (until end of next turn).
    Griffons Wrath (standard action, encounter):
      Attacks Soldier with 27 vs. 33 AC (1d20+16; rolled 11).
      Misses: 5 damage (static).
      Soldier has 135 hp remaining (140 hp - 5 damage).
      Soldier gets Marked (until end of Ragnarok's next turn).
      Griffons Wrath has been expended.
    End of turn: +1 defense bonus expires.
  
Round 5:
  Soldier's turn:
    HP: 135/165; Temp HP: 0; Surges: 2; Surge Value: 41
    AC: 33; Action Points: 0
    Start of turn: Soldier Encounter Attack recharge fails (1d6; rolled 4).
    Conditions: Marked (until end of Ragnarok's next turn).
    Soldier Basic Attack (standard action, at_will):
      Attacks Ragnarok with 29 vs. 34 AC (1d20+24; rolled 5).
      Misses.
  Ragnarok's turn:
    HP: 78/118; Temp HP: 0; Surges: 12; Surge Value: 38
    AC: 34; Action Points: 0
    Conditions: +1 defense bonus (until end of this turn).
    Shift (move action, at_will):
      Ragnarok gets +1 defense bonus (until end of next turn).
    Crushing Surge (standard action, at_will):
      Attacks Soldier with 20 vs. 33 AC (1d20+16; rolled 4).
      Misses: 5 damage (static).
      Soldier has 130 hp remaining (135 hp - 5 damage).
      Soldier gets Marked (until end of Ragnarok's next turn).
    End of turn: +1 defense bonus expires.
  
Round 6:
  Soldier's turn:
    HP: 130/165; Temp HP: 0; Surges: 2; Surge Value: 41
    AC: 33; Action Points: 0
    Start of turn: Soldier Encounter Attack recharge succeeds (1d6; rolled 5).
    Conditions: Marked (until end of Ragnarok's next turn).
    Soldier Encounter Attack (standard action, encounter):
      Attacks Ragnarok with 40 vs. 34 AC (1d20+24; rolled 16).
      Hits: 23 damage (4d10+7; rolled 1, 6, 5, 4).
      Ragnarok has 55 hp remaining (78 hp - 23 damage).
      Ragnarok has been bloodied.
      Soldier Encounter Attack has been expended.
  Ragnarok's turn:
    HP: 55/118 (bloodied); Temp HP: 0; Surges: 12; Surge Value: 38
    AC: 34; Action Points: 0
    Conditions: +1 defense bonus (until end of this turn).
    Second Wind (minor action, encounter):
      Ragnarok spends a healing surge (11 remaining).
      Ragnarok heals 38 hp (55 hp -> 93 hp; 0 hp wasted).
      Ragnarok gets +2 defense bonus (until start of next turn).
      Second Wind has been expended.
    Brash Strike (standard action, at_will):
      Attacks Soldier with 38 vs. 33 AC (1d20+18; rolled 20).
      Crits: 51 damage (1d10[brutal 2, max]+18 + 3d12; rolled max + 11, 2, 10).
      Marked Scourge has been expended.
      Soldier has 79 hp remaining (130 hp - 51 damage).
      Soldier has been bloodied.
      Soldier gets Combat Advantage (until start of Ragnarok's next turn).
      Soldier gets Marked (until end of Ragnarok's next turn).
    Shift (move action, at_will):
      Ragnarok gets +1 defense bonus (until end of next turn).
    End of turn: +1 defense bonus expires.
  
Round 7:
  Soldier's turn:
    HP: 79/165 (bloodied); Temp HP: 0; Surges: 2; Surge Value: 41
    AC: 33; Action Points: 0
    Start of turn: Soldier Encounter Attack recharge fails (1d6; rolled 4).
    Conditions:
      Combat Advantage (until start of Ragnarok's next turn).
      Marked (until end of Ragnarok's next turn).
    Soldier Basic Attack (standard action, at_will):
      Attacks Ragnarok with 33 vs. 36 AC (1d20+26; rolled 7).
      Misses.
  Ragnarok's turn:
    HP: 93/118; Temp HP: 0; Surges: 11; Surge Value: 38
    AC: 36; Action Points: 0
    Start of turn:
      +2 defense bonus expires.
      Marked Scourge recharges.
      Opponent's Combat Advantage expires.
    Conditions: +1 defense bonus (until end of this turn).
    Brash Strike (standard action, at_will):
      Attacks Soldier with 30 vs. 33 AC (1d20+18; rolled 12).
      Misses: 5 damage (static).
      Soldier has 74 hp remaining (79 hp - 5 damage).
      Soldier gets Combat Advantage (until start of Ragnarok's next turn).
      Soldier gets Marked (until end of Ragnarok's next turn).
    Shift (move action, at_will):
      Ragnarok gets +1 defense bonus (until end of next turn).
    End of turn: +1 defense bonus expires.
  
Round 8:
  Soldier's turn:
    HP: 74/165 (bloodied); Temp HP: 0; Surges: 2; Surge Value: 41
    AC: 33; Action Points: 0
    Start of turn: Soldier Encounter Attack recharge fails (1d6; rolled 2).
    Conditions:
      Combat Advantage (until start of Ragnarok's next turn).
      Marked (until end of Ragnarok's next turn).
    Soldier Basic Attack (standard action, at_will):
      Attacks Ragnarok with 46 vs. 34 AC (1d20+26; rolled 20).
      Crits: 23 damage (2d8[max]+7; rolled max).
      Ragnarok has 70 hp remaining (93 hp - 23 damage).
  Ragnarok's turn:
    HP: 70/118; Temp HP: 0; Surges: 11; Surge Value: 38
    AC: 34; Action Points: 0
    Start of turn: Opponent's Combat Advantage expires.
    Conditions: +1 defense bonus (until end of this turn).
    Crushing Surge (standard action, at_will):
      Attacks Soldier with 27 vs. 33 AC (1d20+16; rolled 11).
      Misses: 5 damage (static).
      Soldier has 69 hp remaining (74 hp - 5 damage).
      Soldier gets Marked (until end of Ragnarok's next turn).
    Shift (move action, at_will):
      Ragnarok gets +1 defense bonus (until end of next turn).
    End of turn: +1 defense bonus expires.
  
Round 9:
  Soldier's turn:
    HP: 69/165 (bloodied); Temp HP: 0; Surges: 2; Surge Value: 41
    AC: 33; Action Points: 0
    Start of turn: Soldier Encounter Attack recharge fails (1d6; rolled 3).
    Conditions: Marked (until end of Ragnarok's next turn).
    Soldier Basic Attack (standard action, at_will):
      Attacks Ragnarok with 43 vs. 34 AC (1d20+24; rolled 19).
      Hits: 15 damage (2d8+7; rolled 2, 6).
      Ragnarok has 55 hp remaining (70 hp - 15 damage).
      Ragnarok has been bloodied.
  Ragnarok's turn:
    HP: 55/118 (bloodied); Temp HP: 0; Surges: 11; Surge Value: 38
    AC: 34; Action Points: 0
    Conditions: +1 defense bonus (until end of this turn).
    Brash Strike (standard action, at_will):
      Attacks Soldier with 32 vs. 33 AC (1d20+18; rolled 14).
      Misses: 5 damage (static).
      Soldier has 64 hp remaining (69 hp - 5 damage).
      Soldier gets Combat Advantage (until start of Ragnarok's next turn).
      Soldier gets Marked (until end of Ragnarok's next turn).
    Shift (move action, at_will):
      Ragnarok gets +1 defense bonus (until end of next turn).
    End of turn: +1 defense bonus expires.
  
Round 10:
  Soldier's turn:
    HP: 64/165 (bloodied); Temp HP: 0; Surges: 2; Surge Value: 41
    AC: 33; Action Points: 0
    Start of turn: Soldier Encounter Attack recharge fails (1d6; rolled 3).
    Conditions:
      Combat Advantage (until start of Ragnarok's next turn).
      Marked (until end of Ragnarok's next turn).
    Soldier Basic Attack (standard action, at_will):
      Attacks Ragnarok with 32 vs. 34 AC (1d20+26; rolled 6).
      Misses.
  Ragnarok's turn:
    HP: 55/118 (bloodied); Temp HP: 0; Surges: 11; Surge Value: 38
    AC: 34; Action Points: 0
    Start of turn: Opponent's Combat Advantage expires.
    Conditions: +1 defense bonus (until end of this turn).
    Crushing Surge (standard action, at_will):
      Attacks Soldier with 30 vs. 33 AC (1d20+16; rolled 14).
      Misses: 5 damage (static).
      Soldier has 59 hp remaining (64 hp - 5 damage).
      Soldier gets Marked (until end of Ragnarok's next turn).
    Shift (move action, at_will):
      Ragnarok gets +1 defense bonus (until end of next turn).
    End of turn: +1 defense bonus expires.
  
Round 11:
  Soldier's turn:
    HP: 59/165 (bloodied); Temp HP: 0; Surges: 2; Surge Value: 41
    AC: 33; Action Points: 0
    Start of turn: Soldier Encounter Attack recharge fails (1d6; rolled 4).
    Conditions: Marked (until end of Ragnarok's next turn).
    Soldier Basic Attack (standard action, at_will):
      Attacks Ragnarok with 42 vs. 34 AC (1d20+24; rolled 18).
      Hits: 11 damage (2d8+7; rolled 1, 3).
      Ragnarok has 44 hp remaining (55 hp - 11 damage).
  Ragnarok's turn:
    HP: 44/118 (bloodied); Temp HP: 0; Surges: 11; Surge Value: 38
    AC: 34; Action Points: 0
    Conditions: +1 defense bonus (until end of this turn).
    Shift (move action, at_will):
      Ragnarok gets +1 defense bonus (until end of next turn).
    Crushing Surge (standard action, at_will):
      Attacks Soldier with 33 vs. 33 AC (1d20+16; rolled 17).
      Hits: 21 damage (1d10[brutal 2]+13; rolled 2, 1, 8).
      Marked Scourge has been expended.
      Soldier has 38 hp remaining (59 hp - 21 damage).
      Ragnarok gains 7 temp hp (had 0; applied 7).
      Soldier gets Marked (until end of Ragnarok's next turn).
    End of turn: +1 defense bonus expires.
  
Round 12:
  Soldier's turn:
    HP: 38/165 (bloodied); Temp HP: 0; Surges: 2; Surge Value: 41
    AC: 33; Action Points: 0
    Start of turn: Soldier Encounter Attack recharge fails (1d6; rolled 1).
    Conditions: Marked (until end of Ragnarok's next turn).
    Soldier Basic Attack (standard action, at_will):
      Attacks Ragnarok with 25 vs. 34 AC (1d20+24; rolled 1).
      Misses.
  Ragnarok's turn:
    HP: 44/118 (bloodied); Temp HP: 7; Surges: 11; Surge Value: 38
    AC: 34; Action Points: 0
    Start of turn: Marked Scourge recharges.
    Conditions: +1 defense bonus (until end of this turn).
    Brash Strike (standard action, at_will):
      Attacks Soldier with 35 vs. 33 AC (1d20+18; rolled 17).
      Hits: 27 damage (1d10[brutal 2]+18; rolled 9).
      Marked Scourge has been expended.
      Soldier has 11 hp remaining (38 hp - 27 damage).
      Soldier gets Combat Advantage (until start of Ragnarok's next turn).
      Soldier gets Marked (until end of Ragnarok's next turn).
    Shift (move action, at_will):
      Ragnarok gets +1 defense bonus (until end of next turn).
    End of turn: +1 defense bonus expires.
  
Round 13:
  Soldier's turn:
    HP: 11/165 (bloodied); Temp HP: 0; Surges: 2; Surge Value: 41
    AC: 33; Action Points: 0
    Start of turn: Soldier Encounter Attack recharge fails (1d6; rolled 4).
    Conditions:
      Combat Advantage (until start of Ragnarok's next turn).
      Marked (until end of Ragnarok's next turn).
    Soldier Basic Attack (standard action, at_will):
      Attacks Ragnarok with 29 vs. 34 AC (1d20+26; rolled 3).
      Misses.
  Ragnarok's turn:
    HP: 44/118 (bloodied); Temp HP: 7; Surges: 11; Surge Value: 38
    AC: 34; Action Points: 0
    Start of turn:
      Marked Scourge recharges.
      Opponent's Combat Advantage expires.
    Conditions: +1 defense bonus (until end of this turn).
    Brash Strike (standard action, at_will):
      Attacks Soldier with 20 vs. 33 AC (1d20+18; rolled 2).
      Misses: 5 damage (static).
      Soldier has 6 hp remaining (11 hp - 5 damage).
      Soldier gets Combat Advantage (until start of Ragnarok's next turn).
      Soldier gets Marked (until end of Ragnarok's next turn).
    Shift (move action, at_will):
      Ragnarok gets +1 defense bonus (until end of next turn).
    End of turn: +1 defense bonus expires.
  
Round 14:
  Soldier's turn:
    HP: 6/165 (bloodied); Temp HP: 0; Surges: 2; Surge Value: 41
    AC: 33; Action Points: 0
    Start of turn: Soldier Encounter Attack recharge succeeds (1d6; rolled 5).
    Conditions:
      Combat Advantage (until start of Ragnarok's next turn).
      Marked (until end of Ragnarok's next turn).
    Soldier Encounter Attack (standard action, encounter):
      Attacks Ragnarok with 42 vs. 34 AC (1d20+26; rolled 16).
      Hits: 28 damage (4d10+7; rolled 7, 4, 6, 4).
      Ragnarok deflects 7 damage; 21 gets through (7 temp hp - 28 damage).
      Ragnarok has 23 hp remaining (44 hp - 21 damage).
      Soldier Encounter Attack has been expended.
  Ragnarok's turn:
    HP: 23/118 (bloodied); Temp HP: 0; Surges: 11; Surge Value: 38
    AC: 34; Action Points: 0
    Start of turn: Opponent's Combat Advantage expires.
    Conditions: +1 defense bonus (until end of this turn).
    Shift (move action, at_will):
      Ragnarok gets +1 defense bonus (until end of next turn).
    Crushing Surge (standard action, at_will):
      Attacks Soldier with 25 vs. 33 AC (1d20+16; rolled 9).
      Misses: 5 damage (static).
      Soldier has 1 hp remaining (6 hp - 5 damage).
      Soldier gets Marked (until end of Ragnarok's next turn).
    Defensive Resurgence (minor action, daily):
      Ragnarok spends a healing surge (10 remaining).
      Ragnarok heals 38 hp (23 hp -> 61 hp; 0 hp wasted).
      Ragnarok gets +1 defense bonus (until start of next turn).
      Defensive Resurgence has been expended.
    End of turn: +1 defense bonus expires.
  
Round 15:
  Soldier's turn:
    HP: 1/165 (bloodied); Temp HP: 0; Surges: 2; Surge Value: 41
    AC: 33; Action Points: 0
    Start of turn: Soldier Encounter Attack recharge fails (1d6; rolled 1).
    Conditions: Marked (until end of Ragnarok's next turn).
    Soldier Basic Attack (standard action, at_will):
      Attacks Ragnarok with 28 vs. 35 AC (1d20+24; rolled 4).
      Misses.
  Ragnarok's turn:
    HP: 61/118; Temp HP: 0; Surges: 10; Surge Value: 38
    AC: 35; Action Points: 0
    Start of turn: +1 defense bonus expires.
    Conditions: +1 defense bonus (until end of this turn).
    Shift (move action, at_will):
      Ragnarok gets +1 defense bonus (until end of next turn).
    Brash Strike (standard action, at_will):
      Attacks Soldier with 34 vs. 33 AC (1d20+18; rolled 16).
      Hits: 25 damage (1d10[brutal 2]+18; rolled 7).
      Marked Scourge has been expended.
      Soldier has -24 hp remaining (1 hp - 25 damage).
      Soldier has died!
      Enduring Warrior: Ragnarok heals 5 hp (61 hp -> 66 hp; 0 hp wasted).
    End of turn:
      +1 defense bonus expires.
      Opponent's Marked expires.
  
Heroes win!
Ragnarok takes a short rest.
  Ragnarok has 66/118 hp; wants at least 99 hp.
    Ragnarok spends a healing surge (9 remaining).
    Ragnarok heals 38 hp (66 hp -> 104 hp; 0 hp wasted).
  Powers recharge:
    Crushing Blow recharges.
    Unbreakable recharges.
    Griffons Wrath recharges.
    Anvil Of Doom recharges.
    Spend Action Point recharges.
    Second Wind recharges.
    Strikebacks Power recharges.
  Conditions expire:
    +1 defense bonus expires.
```
[/sblock]
[sblock=FIGHT #4: Level 13 Ragnarok VS. Level 15 Soldier]

```
Roll initiative!
  Ragnarok rolls 27 initiative (1d20+9; rolled 18).
  Soldier rolls 17 initiative (1d20+14; rolled 3).
  Initiative order: 
    Ragnarok
    Soldier

Round 1:
  Ragnarok's turn:
    HP: 104/118; Temp HP: 0; Surges: 9; Surge Value: 38
    AC: 33; Action Points: 0
    Start of turn: Marked Scourge recharges.
    Brash Strike (standard action, at_will):
      Attacks Soldier with 29 vs. 31 AC (1d20+18; rolled 11).
      Misses: 5 damage (static).
      Soldier has 143 hp remaining (148 hp - 5 damage).
      Soldier gets Combat Advantage (until start of Ragnarok's next turn).
      Soldier gets Marked (until end of Ragnarok's next turn).
    Shift (move action, at_will):
      Ragnarok gets +1 defense bonus (until end of next turn).
  Soldier's turn:
    HP: 143/148; Temp HP: 0; Surges: 2; Surge Value: 37
    AC: 31; Action Points: 0
    Conditions:
      Combat Advantage (until start of Ragnarok's next turn).
      Marked (until end of Ragnarok's next turn).
    Soldier Encounter Attack (standard action, encounter):
      Attacks Ragnarok with 43 vs. 34 AC (1d20+24; rolled 19).
      Hits: 27 damage (4d8+6; rolled 6, 5, 5, 5).
      Ragnarok reacts with Unbreakable (immediate reaction, encounter):
        Damage is reduced to 17 hp (27 hp - 10 hp).
        Unbreakable has been expended.
      Ragnarok has 87 hp remaining (104 hp - 17 damage).
      Soldier Encounter Attack has been expended.
  
Round 2:
  Ragnarok's turn:
    HP: 87/118; Temp HP: 0; Surges: 9; Surge Value: 38
    AC: 34; Action Points: 0
    Start of turn: Opponent's Combat Advantage expires.
    Conditions: +1 defense bonus (until end of this turn).
    Griffons Wrath (standard action, encounter):
      Attacks Soldier with 25 vs. 31 AC (1d20+16; rolled 9).
      Misses: 5 damage (static).
      Soldier has 138 hp remaining (143 hp - 5 damage).
      Soldier gets Marked (until end of Ragnarok's next turn).
      Griffons Wrath has been expended.
    Shift (move action, at_will):
      Ragnarok gets +1 defense bonus (until end of next turn).
    End of turn: +1 defense bonus expires.
  Soldier's turn:
    HP: 138/148; Temp HP: 0; Surges: 2; Surge Value: 37
    AC: 31; Action Points: 0
    Start of turn: Soldier Encounter Attack recharge fails (1d6; rolled 1).
    Conditions: Marked (until end of Ragnarok's next turn).
    Soldier Basic Attack (standard action, at_will):
      Attacks Ragnarok with 32 vs. 34 AC (1d20+22; rolled 10).
      Misses.
  
Round 3:
  Ragnarok's turn:
    HP: 87/118; Temp HP: 0; Surges: 9; Surge Value: 38
    AC: 34; Action Points: 0
    Conditions: +1 defense bonus (until end of this turn).
    Crushing Surge (standard action, at_will):
      Attacks Soldier with 29 vs. 31 AC (1d20+16; rolled 13).
      Misses: 5 damage (static).
      Soldier has 133 hp remaining (138 hp - 5 damage).
      Soldier gets Marked (until end of Ragnarok's next turn).
    Shift (move action, at_will):
      Ragnarok gets +1 defense bonus (until end of next turn).
    End of turn: +1 defense bonus expires.
  Soldier's turn:
    HP: 133/148; Temp HP: 0; Surges: 2; Surge Value: 37
    AC: 31; Action Points: 0
    Start of turn: Soldier Encounter Attack recharge fails (1d6; rolled 3).
    Conditions: Marked (until end of Ragnarok's next turn).
    Soldier Basic Attack (standard action, at_will):
      Attacks Ragnarok with 36 vs. 34 AC (1d20+22; rolled 14).
      Hits: 9 damage (2d8+6; rolled 2, 1).
      Ragnarok has 78 hp remaining (87 hp - 9 damage).
      Ragnarok reacts with Strikebacks Power (immediate reaction, encounter):
        Attacks Soldier with 36 vs. 31 AC (1d20+16; rolled 20).
        Crits: 31 damage (1d10[brutal 2, max]+13 + 3d12; rolled max + 2, 2, 4).
        Marked Scourge has been expended.
        Soldier has 102 hp remaining (133 hp - 31 damage).
        Soldier gets Marked (until end of Ragnarok's next turn).
        Strikebacks Power has been expended.
  
Round 4:
  Ragnarok's turn:
    HP: 78/118; Temp HP: 0; Surges: 9; Surge Value: 38
    AC: 34; Action Points: 0
    Start of turn: Marked Scourge recharges.
    Conditions: +1 defense bonus (until end of this turn).
    Brash Strike (standard action, at_will):
      Attacks Soldier with 32 vs. 31 AC (1d20+18; rolled 14).
      Hits: 26 damage (1d10[brutal 2]+18; rolled 1, 8).
      Marked Scourge has been expended.
      Soldier has 76 hp remaining (102 hp - 26 damage).
      Soldier gets Combat Advantage (until start of Ragnarok's next turn).
      Soldier gets Marked (until end of Ragnarok's next turn).
    Shift (move action, at_will):
      Ragnarok gets +1 defense bonus (until end of next turn).
    End of turn: +1 defense bonus expires.
  Soldier's turn:
    HP: 76/148; Temp HP: 0; Surges: 2; Surge Value: 37
    AC: 31; Action Points: 0
    Start of turn: Soldier Encounter Attack recharge fails (1d6; rolled 2).
    Conditions:
      Combat Advantage (until start of Ragnarok's next turn).
      Marked (until end of Ragnarok's next turn).
    Soldier Basic Attack (standard action, at_will):
      Attacks Ragnarok with 38 vs. 34 AC (1d20+24; rolled 14).
      Hits: 17 damage (2d8+6; rolled 8, 3).
      Ragnarok has 61 hp remaining (78 hp - 17 damage).
  
Round 5:
  Ragnarok's turn:
    HP: 61/118; Temp HP: 0; Surges: 9; Surge Value: 38
    AC: 34; Action Points: 0
    Start of turn:
      Marked Scourge recharges.
      Opponent's Combat Advantage expires.
    Conditions: +1 defense bonus (until end of this turn).
    Crushing Blow (standard action, encounter):
      Attacks Soldier with 34 vs. 31 AC (1d20+16; rolled 18).
      Hits: 26 damage (2d10[brutal 2]+18; rolled 4, 4).
      Marked Scourge has been expended.
      Soldier has 50 hp remaining (76 hp - 26 damage).
      Soldier has been bloodied.
      Soldier gets Marked (until end of Ragnarok's next turn).
      Crushing Blow has been expended.
    Shift (move action, at_will):
      Ragnarok gets +1 defense bonus (until end of next turn).
    End of turn: +1 defense bonus expires.
  Soldier's turn:
    HP: 50/148 (bloodied); Temp HP: 0; Surges: 2; Surge Value: 37
    AC: 31; Action Points: 0
    Start of turn: Soldier Encounter Attack recharge fails (1d6; rolled 1).
    Conditions: Marked (until end of Ragnarok's next turn).
    Soldier Basic Attack (standard action, at_will):
      Attacks Ragnarok with 37 vs. 34 AC (1d20+22; rolled 15).
      Hits: 18 damage (2d8+6; rolled 7, 5).
      Ragnarok has 43 hp remaining (61 hp - 18 damage).
      Ragnarok has been bloodied.
  
Round 6:
  Ragnarok's turn:
    HP: 43/118 (bloodied); Temp HP: 0; Surges: 9; Surge Value: 38
    AC: 34; Action Points: 0
    Start of turn: Marked Scourge recharges.
    Conditions: +1 defense bonus (until end of this turn).
    Brash Strike (standard action, at_will):
      Attacks Soldier with 20 vs. 31 AC (1d20+18; rolled 2).
      Misses: 5 damage (static).
      Soldier has 45 hp remaining (50 hp - 5 damage).
      Soldier gets Combat Advantage (until start of Ragnarok's next turn).
      Soldier gets Marked (until end of Ragnarok's next turn).
    Shift (move action, at_will):
      Ragnarok gets +1 defense bonus (until end of next turn).
    Second Wind (minor action, encounter):
      Ragnarok spends a healing surge (8 remaining).
      Ragnarok heals 38 hp (43 hp -> 81 hp; 0 hp wasted).
      Ragnarok gets +2 defense bonus (until start of next turn).
      Second Wind has been expended.
    End of turn: +1 defense bonus expires.
  Soldier's turn:
    HP: 45/148 (bloodied); Temp HP: 0; Surges: 2; Surge Value: 37
    AC: 31; Action Points: 0
    Start of turn: Soldier Encounter Attack recharge fails (1d6; rolled 2).
    Conditions:
      Combat Advantage (until start of Ragnarok's next turn).
      Marked (until end of Ragnarok's next turn).
    Soldier Basic Attack (standard action, at_will):
      Attacks Ragnarok with 29 vs. 36 AC (1d20+24; rolled 5).
      Misses.
  
Round 7:
  Ragnarok's turn:
    HP: 81/118; Temp HP: 0; Surges: 8; Surge Value: 38
    AC: 36; Action Points: 0
    Start of turn:
      +2 defense bonus expires.
      Opponent's Combat Advantage expires.
    Conditions: +1 defense bonus (until end of this turn).
    Anvil Of Doom (standard action, encounter):
      Attacks Soldier with 29 vs. 31 AC (1d20+16; rolled 13).
      Misses: 5 damage (static).
      Soldier has 40 hp remaining (45 hp - 5 damage).
      Soldier gets Marked (until end of Ragnarok's next turn).
      Anvil Of Doom has been expended.
    Shift (move action, at_will):
      Ragnarok gets +1 defense bonus (until end of next turn).
    End of turn: +1 defense bonus expires.
  Soldier's turn:
    HP: 40/148 (bloodied); Temp HP: 0; Surges: 2; Surge Value: 37
    AC: 31; Action Points: 0
    Start of turn: Soldier Encounter Attack recharge fails (1d6; rolled 3).
    Conditions: Marked (until end of Ragnarok's next turn).
    Soldier Basic Attack (standard action, at_will):
      Attacks Ragnarok with 42 vs. 34 AC (1d20+22; rolled 20).
      Crits: 22 damage (2d8[max]+6; rolled max).
      Ragnarok has 59 hp remaining (81 hp - 22 damage).
      Ragnarok has been bloodied.
  
Round 8:
  Ragnarok's turn:
    HP: 59/118 (bloodied); Temp HP: 0; Surges: 8; Surge Value: 38
    AC: 34; Action Points: 0
    Conditions: +1 defense bonus (until end of this turn).
    Shift (move action, at_will):
      Ragnarok gets +1 defense bonus (until end of next turn).
    Brash Strike (standard action, at_will):
      Attacks Soldier with 22 vs. 31 AC (1d20+18; rolled 4).
      Misses: 5 damage (static).
      Soldier has 35 hp remaining (40 hp - 5 damage).
      Soldier gets Combat Advantage (until start of Ragnarok's next turn).
      Soldier gets Marked (until end of Ragnarok's next turn).
    End of turn: +1 defense bonus expires.
  Soldier's turn:
    HP: 35/148 (bloodied); Temp HP: 0; Surges: 2; Surge Value: 37
    AC: 31; Action Points: 0
    Start of turn: Soldier Encounter Attack recharge fails (1d6; rolled 2).
    Conditions:
      Combat Advantage (until start of Ragnarok's next turn).
      Marked (until end of Ragnarok's next turn).
    Soldier Basic Attack (standard action, at_will):
      Attacks Ragnarok with 35 vs. 34 AC (1d20+24; rolled 11).
      Hits: 10 damage (2d8+6; rolled 3, 1).
      Ragnarok has 49 hp remaining (59 hp - 10 damage).
  
Round 9:
  Ragnarok's turn:
    HP: 49/118 (bloodied); Temp HP: 0; Surges: 8; Surge Value: 38
    AC: 34; Action Points: 0
    Start of turn: Opponent's Combat Advantage expires.
    Conditions: +1 defense bonus (until end of this turn).
    Shift (move action, at_will):
      Ragnarok gets +1 defense bonus (until end of next turn).
    Brash Strike (standard action, at_will):
      Attacks Soldier with 27 vs. 31 AC (1d20+18; rolled 9).
      Misses: 5 damage (static).
      Soldier has 30 hp remaining (35 hp - 5 damage).
      Soldier gets Combat Advantage (until start of Ragnarok's next turn).
      Soldier gets Marked (until end of Ragnarok's next turn).
    End of turn: +1 defense bonus expires.
  Soldier's turn:
    HP: 30/148 (bloodied); Temp HP: 0; Surges: 2; Surge Value: 37
    AC: 31; Action Points: 0
    Start of turn: Soldier Encounter Attack recharge fails (1d6; rolled 4).
    Conditions:
      Combat Advantage (until start of Ragnarok's next turn).
      Marked (until end of Ragnarok's next turn).
    Soldier Basic Attack (standard action, at_will):
      Attacks Ragnarok with 40 vs. 34 AC (1d20+24; rolled 16).
      Hits: 9 damage (2d8+6; rolled 1, 2).
      Ragnarok has 40 hp remaining (49 hp - 9 damage).
  
Round 10:
  Ragnarok's turn:
    HP: 40/118 (bloodied); Temp HP: 0; Surges: 8; Surge Value: 38
    AC: 34; Action Points: 0
    Start of turn: Opponent's Combat Advantage expires.
    Conditions: +1 defense bonus (until end of this turn).
    Shift (move action, at_will):
      Ragnarok gets +1 defense bonus (until end of next turn).
    Crushing Surge (standard action, at_will):
      Attacks Soldier with 31 vs. 31 AC (1d20+16; rolled 15).
      Hits: 19 damage (1d10[brutal 2]+13; rolled 6).
      Marked Scourge has been expended.
      Soldier has 11 hp remaining (30 hp - 19 damage).
      Ragnarok gains 7 temp hp (had 0; applied 7).
      Soldier gets Marked (until end of Ragnarok's next turn).
    End of turn: +1 defense bonus expires.
  Soldier's turn:
    HP: 11/148 (bloodied); Temp HP: 0; Surges: 2; Surge Value: 37
    AC: 31; Action Points: 0
    Start of turn: Soldier Encounter Attack recharge fails (1d6; rolled 3).
    Conditions: Marked (until end of Ragnarok's next turn).
    Soldier Basic Attack (standard action, at_will):
      Attacks Ragnarok with 35 vs. 34 AC (1d20+22; rolled 13).
      Hits: 15 damage (2d8+6; rolled 7, 2).
      Ragnarok deflects 7 damage; 8 gets through (7 temp hp - 15 damage).
      Ragnarok has 32 hp remaining (40 hp - 8 damage).
  
Round 11:
  Ragnarok's turn:
    HP: 32/118 (bloodied); Temp HP: 0; Surges: 8; Surge Value: 38
    AC: 34; Action Points: 0
    Start of turn: Marked Scourge recharges.
    Conditions: +1 defense bonus (until end of this turn).
    Shift (move action, at_will):
      Ragnarok gets +1 defense bonus (until end of next turn).
    Brash Strike (standard action, at_will):
      Attacks Soldier with 33 vs. 31 AC (1d20+18; rolled 15).
      Hits: 25 damage (1d10[brutal 2]+18; rolled 7).
      Marked Scourge has been expended.
      Soldier has -14 hp remaining (11 hp - 25 damage).
      Soldier has died!
      Enduring Warrior: Ragnarok heals 5 hp (32 hp -> 37 hp; 0 hp wasted).
    End of turn:
      +1 defense bonus expires.
      Opponent's Marked expires.
  
Heroes win!
Ragnarok takes a short rest.
  Ragnarok has 37/118 hp; wants at least 99 hp.
    Ragnarok spends a healing surge (7 remaining).
    Ragnarok heals 38 hp (37 hp -> 75 hp; 0 hp wasted).
    Ragnarok spends a healing surge (6 remaining).
    Ragnarok heals 38 hp (75 hp -> 113 hp; 0 hp wasted).
  Powers recharge:
    Crushing Blow recharges.
    Unbreakable recharges.
    Griffons Wrath recharges.
    Anvil Of Doom recharges.
    Second Wind recharges.
    Strikebacks Power recharges.
  Conditions expire:
    +1 defense bonus expires.
  Milestone:
    Ragnarok gains an action point.
    Meliorating Gith Plate Armor +3: enhancement increases to +5.
```
[/sblock]
[sblock=FIGHT #5: Level 13 Ragnarok VS. Level 16 Soldier]

```
Roll initiative!
  Ragnarok rolls 18 initiative (1d20+9; rolled 9).
  Soldier rolls 24 initiative (1d20+15; rolled 9).
  Initiative order: 
    Soldier
    Ragnarok

Round 1:
  Soldier's turn:
    HP: 157/157; Temp HP: 0; Surges: 2; Surge Value: 39
    AC: 32; Action Points: 0
    Soldier Encounter Attack (standard action, encounter):
      Attacks Ragnarok with 30 vs. 34 AC (1d20+23; rolled 7).
      Misses.
      Soldier Encounter Attack has been expended.
  Ragnarok's turn:
    HP: 113/118; Temp HP: 0; Surges: 6; Surge Value: 38
    AC: 34; Action Points: 1
    Start of turn: Marked Scourge recharges.
    Brash Strike (standard action, at_will):
      Attacks Soldier with 23 vs. 32 AC (1d20+18; rolled 5).
      Misses: 5 damage (static).
      Soldier has 152 hp remaining (157 hp - 5 damage).
      Soldier gets Combat Advantage (until start of Ragnarok's next turn).
      Soldier gets Marked (until end of Ragnarok's next turn).
    Shift (move action, at_will):
      Ragnarok gets +1 defense bonus (until end of next turn).
    Spend Action Point (free action, encounter):
      Ragnarok spends an action point (0 remaining).
      Ferocious Reaction: Ragnarok gets +4 defense bonus (until start of next turn).
      Ragnarok gains a standard action.
      Spend Action Point has been expended.
    Griffons Wrath (standard action, encounter):
      Attacks Soldier with 23 vs. 32 AC (1d20+16; rolled 7).
      Misses: 5 damage (static).
      Soldier has 147 hp remaining (152 hp - 5 damage).
      Soldier gets Marked (until end of Ragnarok's next turn).
      Griffons Wrath has been expended.
  
Round 2:
  Soldier's turn:
    HP: 147/157; Temp HP: 0; Surges: 2; Surge Value: 39
    AC: 32; Action Points: 0
    Start of turn: Soldier Encounter Attack recharge fails (1d6; rolled 2).
    Conditions:
      Combat Advantage (until start of Ragnarok's next turn).
      Marked (until end of Ragnarok's next turn).
    Soldier Basic Attack (standard action, at_will):
      Attacks Ragnarok with 31 vs. 39 AC (1d20+25; rolled 6).
      Misses.
  Ragnarok's turn:
    HP: 113/118; Temp HP: 0; Surges: 6; Surge Value: 38
    AC: 39; Action Points: 0
    Start of turn:
      +4 defense bonus expires.
      Opponent's Combat Advantage expires.
    Conditions: +1 defense bonus (until end of this turn).
    Anvil Of Doom (standard action, encounter):
      Attacks Soldier with 30 vs. 32 AC (1d20+16; rolled 14).
      Misses: 5 damage (static).
      Soldier has 142 hp remaining (147 hp - 5 damage).
      Soldier gets Marked (until end of Ragnarok's next turn).
      Anvil Of Doom has been expended.
    Shift (move action, at_will):
      Ragnarok gets +1 defense bonus (until end of next turn).
    End of turn: +1 defense bonus expires.
  
Round 3:
  Soldier's turn:
    HP: 142/157; Temp HP: 0; Surges: 2; Surge Value: 39
    AC: 32; Action Points: 0
    Start of turn: Soldier Encounter Attack recharge fails (1d6; rolled 1).
    Conditions: Marked (until end of Ragnarok's next turn).
    Soldier Basic Attack (standard action, at_will):
      Attacks Ragnarok with 32 vs. 35 AC (1d20+23; rolled 9).
      Misses.
  Ragnarok's turn:
    HP: 113/118; Temp HP: 0; Surges: 6; Surge Value: 38
    AC: 35; Action Points: 0
    Conditions: +1 defense bonus (until end of this turn).
    Brash Strike (standard action, at_will):
      Attacks Soldier with 21 vs. 32 AC (1d20+18; rolled 3).
      Misses: 5 damage (static).
      Soldier has 137 hp remaining (142 hp - 5 damage).
      Soldier gets Combat Advantage (until start of Ragnarok's next turn).
      Soldier gets Marked (until end of Ragnarok's next turn).
    Shift (move action, at_will):
      Ragnarok gets +1 defense bonus (until end of next turn).
    End of turn: +1 defense bonus expires.
  
Round 4:
  Soldier's turn:
    HP: 137/157; Temp HP: 0; Surges: 2; Surge Value: 39
    AC: 32; Action Points: 0
    Start of turn: Soldier Encounter Attack recharge succeeds (1d6; rolled 6).
    Conditions:
      Combat Advantage (until start of Ragnarok's next turn).
      Marked (until end of Ragnarok's next turn).
    Soldier Encounter Attack (standard action, encounter):
      Attacks Ragnarok with 31 vs. 35 AC (1d20+25; rolled 6).
      Misses.
      Soldier Encounter Attack has been expended.
  Ragnarok's turn:
    HP: 113/118; Temp HP: 0; Surges: 6; Surge Value: 38
    AC: 35; Action Points: 0
    Start of turn: Opponent's Combat Advantage expires.
    Conditions: +1 defense bonus (until end of this turn).
    Shift (move action, at_will):
      Ragnarok gets +1 defense bonus (until end of next turn).
    Crushing Surge (standard action, at_will):
      Attacks Soldier with 23 vs. 32 AC (1d20+16; rolled 7).
      Misses: 5 damage (static).
      Soldier has 132 hp remaining (137 hp - 5 damage).
      Soldier gets Marked (until end of Ragnarok's next turn).
    End of turn: +1 defense bonus expires.
  
Round 5:
  Soldier's turn:
    HP: 132/157; Temp HP: 0; Surges: 2; Surge Value: 39
    AC: 32; Action Points: 0
    Start of turn: Soldier Encounter Attack recharge succeeds (1d6; rolled 6).
    Conditions: Marked (until end of Ragnarok's next turn).
    Soldier Encounter Attack (standard action, encounter):
      Attacks Ragnarok with 41 vs. 35 AC (1d20+23; rolled 18).
      Hits: 36 damage (4d10+7; rolled 10, 8, 9, 2).
      Ragnarok reacts with Unbreakable (immediate reaction, encounter):
        Damage is reduced to 26 hp (36 hp - 10 hp).
        Unbreakable has been expended.
      Ragnarok has 87 hp remaining (113 hp - 26 damage).
      Soldier Encounter Attack has been expended.
  Ragnarok's turn:
    HP: 87/118; Temp HP: 0; Surges: 6; Surge Value: 38
    AC: 35; Action Points: 0
    Conditions: +1 defense bonus (until end of this turn).
    Crushing Blow (standard action, encounter):
      Attacks Soldier with 31 vs. 32 AC (1d20+16; rolled 15).
      Misses: 5 damage (static).
      Soldier has 127 hp remaining (132 hp - 5 damage).
      Soldier gets Marked (until end of Ragnarok's next turn).
      Crushing Blow has been expended.
    Shift (move action, at_will):
      Ragnarok gets +1 defense bonus (until end of next turn).
    End of turn: +1 defense bonus expires.
  
Round 6:
  Soldier's turn:
    HP: 127/157; Temp HP: 0; Surges: 2; Surge Value: 39
    AC: 32; Action Points: 0
    Start of turn: Soldier Encounter Attack recharge fails (1d6; rolled 2).
    Conditions: Marked (until end of Ragnarok's next turn).
    Soldier Basic Attack (standard action, at_will):
      Attacks Ragnarok with 28 vs. 35 AC (1d20+23; rolled 5).
      Misses.
  Ragnarok's turn:
    HP: 87/118; Temp HP: 0; Surges: 6; Surge Value: 38
    AC: 35; Action Points: 0
    Conditions: +1 defense bonus (until end of this turn).
    Shift (move action, at_will):
      Ragnarok gets +1 defense bonus (until end of next turn).
    Crushing Surge (standard action, at_will):
      Attacks Soldier with 24 vs. 32 AC (1d20+16; rolled 8).
      Misses: 5 damage (static).
      Soldier has 122 hp remaining (127 hp - 5 damage).
      Soldier gets Marked (until end of Ragnarok's next turn).
    End of turn: +1 defense bonus expires.
  
Round 7:
  Soldier's turn:
    HP: 122/157; Temp HP: 0; Surges: 2; Surge Value: 39
    AC: 32; Action Points: 0
    Start of turn: Soldier Encounter Attack recharge fails (1d6; rolled 1).
    Conditions: Marked (until end of Ragnarok's next turn).
    Soldier Basic Attack (standard action, at_will):
      Attacks Ragnarok with 35 vs. 35 AC (1d20+23; rolled 12).
      Hits: 22 damage (2d8+7; rolled 7, 8).
      Ragnarok has 65 hp remaining (87 hp - 22 damage).
      Ragnarok reacts with Strikebacks Power (immediate reaction, encounter):
        Attacks Soldier with 33 vs. 32 AC (1d20+16; rolled 17).
        Hits: 23 damage (1d10[brutal 2]+13; rolled 10).
        Marked Scourge has been expended.
        Soldier has 99 hp remaining (122 hp - 23 damage).
        Soldier gets Marked (until end of Ragnarok's next turn).
        Strikebacks Power has been expended.
  Ragnarok's turn:
    HP: 65/118; Temp HP: 0; Surges: 6; Surge Value: 38
    AC: 35; Action Points: 0
    Start of turn: Marked Scourge recharges.
    Conditions: +1 defense bonus (until end of this turn).
    Shift (move action, at_will):
      Ragnarok gets +1 defense bonus (until end of next turn).
    Crushing Surge (standard action, at_will):
      Attacks Soldier with 18 vs. 32 AC (1d20+16; rolled 2).
      Misses: 5 damage (static).
      Soldier has 94 hp remaining (99 hp - 5 damage).
      Soldier gets Marked (until end of Ragnarok's next turn).
    End of turn: +1 defense bonus expires.
  
Round 8:
  Soldier's turn:
    HP: 94/157; Temp HP: 0; Surges: 2; Surge Value: 39
    AC: 32; Action Points: 0
    Start of turn: Soldier Encounter Attack recharge fails (1d6; rolled 3).
    Conditions: Marked (until end of Ragnarok's next turn).
    Soldier Basic Attack (standard action, at_will):
      Attacks Ragnarok with 28 vs. 35 AC (1d20+23; rolled 5).
      Misses.
  Ragnarok's turn:
    HP: 65/118; Temp HP: 0; Surges: 6; Surge Value: 38
    AC: 35; Action Points: 0
    Conditions: +1 defense bonus (until end of this turn).
    Crushing Surge (standard action, at_will):
      Attacks Soldier with 24 vs. 32 AC (1d20+16; rolled 8).
      Misses: 5 damage (static).
      Soldier has 89 hp remaining (94 hp - 5 damage).
      Soldier gets Marked (until end of Ragnarok's next turn).
    Shift (move action, at_will):
      Ragnarok gets +1 defense bonus (until end of next turn).
    End of turn: +1 defense bonus expires.
  
Round 9:
  Soldier's turn:
    HP: 89/157; Temp HP: 0; Surges: 2; Surge Value: 39
    AC: 32; Action Points: 0
    Start of turn: Soldier Encounter Attack recharge succeeds (1d6; rolled 5).
    Conditions: Marked (until end of Ragnarok's next turn).
    Soldier Encounter Attack (standard action, encounter):
      Attacks Ragnarok with 40 vs. 35 AC (1d20+23; rolled 17).
      Hits: 37 damage (4d10+7; rolled 6, 8, 10, 6).
      Ragnarok has 28 hp remaining (65 hp - 37 damage).
      Ragnarok has been bloodied.
      Soldier Encounter Attack has been expended.
  Ragnarok's turn:
    HP: 28/118 (bloodied); Temp HP: 0; Surges: 6; Surge Value: 38
    AC: 35; Action Points: 0
    Conditions: +1 defense bonus (until end of this turn).
    Second Wind (minor action, encounter):
      Ragnarok spends a healing surge (5 remaining).
      Ragnarok heals 38 hp (28 hp -> 66 hp; 0 hp wasted).
      Ragnarok gets +2 defense bonus (until start of next turn).
      Second Wind has been expended.
    Crushing Surge (standard action, at_will):
      Attacks Soldier with 31 vs. 32 AC (1d20+16; rolled 15).
      Misses: 5 damage (static).
      Soldier has 84 hp remaining (89 hp - 5 damage).
      Soldier gets Marked (until end of Ragnarok's next turn).
    Shift (move action, at_will):
      Ragnarok gets +1 defense bonus (until end of next turn).
    End of turn: +1 defense bonus expires.
  
Round 10:
  Soldier's turn:
    HP: 84/157; Temp HP: 0; Surges: 2; Surge Value: 39
    AC: 32; Action Points: 0
    Start of turn: Soldier Encounter Attack recharge fails (1d6; rolled 2).
    Conditions: Marked (until end of Ragnarok's next turn).
    Soldier Basic Attack (standard action, at_will):
      Attacks Ragnarok with 42 vs. 37 AC (1d20+23; rolled 19).
      Hits: 14 damage (2d8+7; rolled 5, 2).
      Ragnarok has 52 hp remaining (66 hp - 14 damage).
      Ragnarok has been bloodied.
  Ragnarok's turn:
    HP: 52/118 (bloodied); Temp HP: 0; Surges: 5; Surge Value: 38
    AC: 37; Action Points: 0
    Start of turn: +2 defense bonus expires.
    Conditions: +1 defense bonus (until end of this turn).
    Crushing Surge (standard action, at_will):
      Attacks Soldier with 19 vs. 32 AC (1d20+16; rolled 3).
      Misses: 5 damage (static).
      Soldier has 79 hp remaining (84 hp - 5 damage).
      Soldier gets Marked (until end of Ragnarok's next turn).
    Shift (move action, at_will):
      Ragnarok gets +1 defense bonus (until end of next turn).
    End of turn: +1 defense bonus expires.
  
Round 11:
  Soldier's turn:
    HP: 79/157; Temp HP: 0; Surges: 2; Surge Value: 39
    AC: 32; Action Points: 0
    Start of turn: Soldier Encounter Attack recharge fails (1d6; rolled 3).
    Conditions: Marked (until end of Ragnarok's next turn).
    Soldier Basic Attack (standard action, at_will):
      Attacks Ragnarok with 41 vs. 35 AC (1d20+23; rolled 18).
      Hits: 16 damage (2d8+7; rolled 2, 7).
      Ragnarok has 36 hp remaining (52 hp - 16 damage).
  Ragnarok's turn:
    HP: 36/118 (bloodied); Temp HP: 0; Surges: 5; Surge Value: 38
    AC: 35; Action Points: 0
    Conditions: +1 defense bonus (until end of this turn).
    Crushing Surge (standard action, at_will):
      Attacks Soldier with 24 vs. 32 AC (1d20+16; rolled 8).
      Misses: 5 damage (static).
      Soldier has 74 hp remaining (79 hp - 5 damage).
      Soldier has been bloodied.
      Soldier gets Marked (until end of Ragnarok's next turn).
    Shift (move action, at_will):
      Ragnarok gets +1 defense bonus (until end of next turn).
    End of turn: +1 defense bonus expires.
  
Round 12:
  Soldier's turn:
    HP: 74/157 (bloodied); Temp HP: 0; Surges: 2; Surge Value: 39
    AC: 32; Action Points: 0
    Start of turn: Soldier Encounter Attack recharge fails (1d6; rolled 4).
    Conditions: Marked (until end of Ragnarok's next turn).
    Soldier Basic Attack (standard action, at_will):
      Attacks Ragnarok with 33 vs. 35 AC (1d20+23; rolled 10).
      Misses.
  Ragnarok's turn:
    HP: 36/118 (bloodied); Temp HP: 0; Surges: 5; Surge Value: 38
    AC: 35; Action Points: 0
    Conditions: +1 defense bonus (until end of this turn).
    Shift (move action, at_will):
      Ragnarok gets +1 defense bonus (until end of next turn).
    Crushing Surge (standard action, at_will):
      Attacks Soldier with 26 vs. 32 AC (1d20+16; rolled 10).
      Misses: 5 damage (static).
      Soldier has 69 hp remaining (74 hp - 5 damage).
      Soldier gets Marked (until end of Ragnarok's next turn).
    End of turn: +1 defense bonus expires.
  
Round 13:
  Soldier's turn:
    HP: 69/157 (bloodied); Temp HP: 0; Surges: 2; Surge Value: 39
    AC: 32; Action Points: 0
    Start of turn: Soldier Encounter Attack recharge fails (1d6; rolled 2).
    Conditions: Marked (until end of Ragnarok's next turn).
    Soldier Basic Attack (standard action, at_will):
      Attacks Ragnarok with 25 vs. 35 AC (1d20+23; rolled 2).
      Misses.
  Ragnarok's turn:
    HP: 36/118 (bloodied); Temp HP: 0; Surges: 5; Surge Value: 38
    AC: 35; Action Points: 0
    Conditions: +1 defense bonus (until end of this turn).
    Brash Strike (standard action, at_will):
      Attacks Soldier with 32 vs. 32 AC (1d20+18; rolled 14).
      Hits: 22 damage (1d10[brutal 2]+18; rolled 4).
      Marked Scourge has been expended.
      Soldier has 47 hp remaining (69 hp - 22 damage).
      Soldier gets Combat Advantage (until start of Ragnarok's next turn).
      Soldier gets Marked (until end of Ragnarok's next turn).
    Shift (move action, at_will):
      Ragnarok gets +1 defense bonus (until end of next turn).
    End of turn: +1 defense bonus expires.
  
Round 14:
  Soldier's turn:
    HP: 47/157 (bloodied); Temp HP: 0; Surges: 2; Surge Value: 39
    AC: 32; Action Points: 0
    Start of turn: Soldier Encounter Attack recharge succeeds (1d6; rolled 6).
    Conditions:
      Combat Advantage (until start of Ragnarok's next turn).
      Marked (until end of Ragnarok's next turn).
    Soldier Encounter Attack (standard action, encounter):
      Attacks Ragnarok with 34 vs. 35 AC (1d20+25; rolled 9).
      Misses.
      Soldier Encounter Attack has been expended.
  Ragnarok's turn:
    HP: 36/118 (bloodied); Temp HP: 0; Surges: 5; Surge Value: 38
    AC: 35; Action Points: 0
    Start of turn:
      Marked Scourge recharges.
      Opponent's Combat Advantage expires.
    Conditions: +1 defense bonus (until end of this turn).
    Crushing Surge (standard action, at_will):
      Attacks Soldier with 29 vs. 32 AC (1d20+16; rolled 13).
      Misses: 5 damage (static).
      Soldier has 42 hp remaining (47 hp - 5 damage).
      Soldier gets Marked (until end of Ragnarok's next turn).
    Shift (move action, at_will):
      Ragnarok gets +1 defense bonus (until end of next turn).
    End of turn: +1 defense bonus expires.
  
Round 15:
  Soldier's turn:
    HP: 42/157 (bloodied); Temp HP: 0; Surges: 2; Surge Value: 39
    AC: 32; Action Points: 0
    Start of turn: Soldier Encounter Attack recharge succeeds (1d6; rolled 5).
    Conditions: Marked (until end of Ragnarok's next turn).
    Soldier Encounter Attack (standard action, encounter):
      Attacks Ragnarok with 43 vs. 35 AC (1d20+23; rolled 20).
      Crits: 47 damage (4d10[max]+7; rolled max).
      Ragnarok has -11 hp remaining (36 hp - 47 damage).
      Soldier Encounter Attack has been expended.
  Ragnarok's turn:
    HP: -11/118 (bloodied); Temp HP: 0; Surges: 5; Surge Value: 38
    AC: 35; Action Points: 0
    Conditions: +1 defense bonus (until end of this turn).
    Ragnarok is dying (0 death saves failed).
      Rolls death saving throw and gets a 5 (1d20; rolled 5).
      Fails. 2 failures remaining before death.
    End of turn:
      +1 defense bonus expires.
      Opponent's Marked expires.
  
Round 16:
  Soldier's turn:
    HP: 42/157 (bloodied); Temp HP: 0; Surges: 2; Surge Value: 39
    AC: 32; Action Points: 0
    Start of turn: Soldier Encounter Attack recharge fails (1d6; rolled 1).
    Soldier Basic Attack (standard action, at_will):
      Attacks Ragnarok with 34 vs. 34 AC (1d20+23; rolled 11).
      Hits: 14 damage (2d8+7; rolled 3, 4).
      Ragnarok has -25 hp remaining (-11 hp - 14 damage).
  Ragnarok's turn:
    HP: -25/118 (bloodied); Temp HP: 0; Surges: 5; Surge Value: 38
    AC: 34; Action Points: 0
    Ragnarok is dying (1 death saves failed).
      Rolls death saving throw and gets a 14 (1d20; rolled 14).
      Passes.
  
Round 17:
  Soldier's turn:
    HP: 42/157 (bloodied); Temp HP: 0; Surges: 2; Surge Value: 39
    AC: 32; Action Points: 0
    Start of turn: Soldier Encounter Attack recharge fails (1d6; rolled 3).
    Soldier Basic Attack (standard action, at_will):
      Attacks Ragnarok with 34 vs. 34 AC (1d20+23; rolled 11).
      Hits: 13 damage (2d8+7; rolled 5, 1).
      Ragnarok has -38 hp remaining (-25 hp - 13 damage).
  Ragnarok's turn:
    HP: -38/118 (bloodied); Temp HP: 0; Surges: 5; Surge Value: 38
    AC: 34; Action Points: 0
    Ragnarok is dying (1 death saves failed).
      Rolls death saving throw and gets a 14 (1d20; rolled 14).
      Passes.
  
Round 18:
  Soldier's turn:
    HP: 42/157 (bloodied); Temp HP: 0; Surges: 2; Surge Value: 39
    AC: 32; Action Points: 0
    Start of turn: Soldier Encounter Attack recharge fails (1d6; rolled 2).
    Soldier Basic Attack (standard action, at_will):
      Attacks Ragnarok with 42 vs. 34 AC (1d20+23; rolled 19).
      Hits: 20 damage (2d8+7; rolled 5, 8).
      Ragnarok has -58 hp remaining (-38 hp - 20 damage).
  Ragnarok's turn:
    HP: -58/118 (bloodied); Temp HP: 0; Surges: 5; Surge Value: 38
    AC: 34; Action Points: 0
    Ragnarok is dying (1 death saves failed).
      Rolls death saving throw and gets a 10 (1d20; rolled 10).
      Passes.
  
Round 19:
  Soldier's turn:
    HP: 42/157 (bloodied); Temp HP: 0; Surges: 2; Surge Value: 39
    AC: 32; Action Points: 0
    Start of turn: Soldier Encounter Attack recharge succeeds (1d6; rolled 5).
    Soldier Encounter Attack (standard action, encounter):
      Attacks Ragnarok with 40 vs. 34 AC (1d20+23; rolled 17).
      Hits: 26 damage (4d10+7; rolled 5, 7, 2, 5).
      Ragnarok has -84 hp remaining (-58 hp - 26 damage).
      Ragnarok has died!
      Soldier Encounter Attack has been expended.
  
Villains win!
```
[/sblock]

[/sblock]
[sblock=Example of 5 fight(s) survived (57.5% chance)
[sblock=FIGHT #1: Level 13 Ragnarok VS. Level 18 Soldier]

```
Roll initiative!
  Ragnarok rolls 26 initiative (1d20+9; rolled 17).
  Soldier rolls 27 initiative (1d20+17; rolled 10).
  Initiative order: 
    Soldier
    Ragnarok

Round 1:
  Soldier's turn:
    HP: 174/174; Temp HP: 0; Surges: 2; Surge Value: 43
    AC: 34; Action Points: 0
    Soldier Encounter Attack (standard action, encounter):
      Attacks Ragnarok with 43 vs. 32 AC (1d20+25; rolled 18).
      Hits: 32 damage (4d10+7; rolled 10, 1, 9, 5).
      Ragnarok reacts with Unbreakable (immediate reaction, encounter):
        Damage is reduced to 22 hp (32 hp - 10 hp).
        Unbreakable has been expended.
      Ragnarok has 96 hp remaining (118 hp - 22 damage).
      Soldier Encounter Attack has been expended.
  Ragnarok's turn:
    HP: 96/118; Temp HP: 0; Surges: 16; Surge Value: 38
    AC: 32; Action Points: 1
    Crushing Blow (standard action, encounter):
      Attacks Soldier with 28 vs. 34 AC (1d20+16; rolled 12).
      Misses: 5 damage (static).
      Soldier has 169 hp remaining (174 hp - 5 damage).
      Soldier gets Marked (until end of Ragnarok's next turn).
      Crushing Blow has been expended.
    Shift (move action, at_will):
      Ragnarok gets +1 defense bonus (until end of next turn).
    Rain Of Steel (minor action, daily):
      Ragnarok gets Rain of Steel (stance).
      Rain Of Steel has been expended.
    Spend Action Point (free action, encounter):
      Ragnarok spends an action point (0 remaining).
      Ferocious Reaction: Ragnarok gets +4 defense bonus (until start of next turn).
      Ragnarok gains a standard action.
      Spend Action Point has been expended.
    Crushing Surge (standard action, at_will):
      Attacks Soldier with 29 vs. 34 AC (1d20+16; rolled 13).
      Misses: 5 damage (static).
      Soldier has 164 hp remaining (169 hp - 5 damage).
      Soldier gets Marked (until end of Ragnarok's next turn).
  
Round 2:
  Soldier's turn:
    HP: 164/174; Temp HP: 0; Surges: 2; Surge Value: 43
    AC: 34; Action Points: 0
    Start of turn:
      Soldier Encounter Attack recharge succeeds (1d6; rolled 5).
      Rain of Steel:
        Soldier takes: 10 damage (1d10[brutal 2]+7; rolled 3).
        Marked Scourge has been expended.
        Soldier has 154 hp remaining (164 hp - 10 damage).
    Conditions: Marked (until end of Ragnarok's next turn).
    Soldier Encounter Attack (standard action, encounter):
      Attacks Ragnarok with 43 vs. 37 AC (1d20+25; rolled 18).
      Hits: 32 damage (4d10+7; rolled 10, 7, 6, 2).
      Ragnarok has 64 hp remaining (96 hp - 32 damage).
      Ragnarok reacts with Strikebacks Power (immediate reaction, encounter):
        Attacks Soldier with 23 vs. 34 AC (1d20+16; rolled 7).
        Misses: 5 damage (static).
        Soldier has 149 hp remaining (154 hp - 5 damage).
        Soldier gets Marked (until end of Ragnarok's next turn).
        Strikebacks Power has been expended.
      Soldier Encounter Attack has been expended.
  Ragnarok's turn:
    HP: 64/118; Temp HP: 0; Surges: 16; Surge Value: 38
    AC: 37; Action Points: 0
    Start of turn:
      +4 defense bonus expires.
      Marked Scourge recharges.
    Conditions:
      +1 defense bonus (until end of this turn).
      Rain of Steel (stance).
    Anvil Of Doom (standard action, encounter):
      Attacks Soldier with 36 vs. 34 AC (1d20+16; rolled 20).
      Crits: 58 damage (2d10[brutal 2, max]+13 + 3d12; rolled max + 11, 6, 8).
      Marked Scourge has been expended.
      Soldier has 91 hp remaining (149 hp - 58 damage).
      Soldier gets Stunned (until end of Ragnarok's next turn).
      Ragnarok gets Combat Advantage (until Soldier's Stunned expires).
      Soldier gets Marked (until end of Ragnarok's next turn).
      Anvil Of Doom has been expended.
    Shift (move action, at_will):
      Ragnarok gets +1 defense bonus (until end of next turn).
    End of turn: +1 defense bonus expires.
  
Round 3:
  Soldier's turn:
    HP: 91/174; Temp HP: 0; Surges: 2; Surge Value: 43
    AC: 34; Action Points: 0
    Start of turn:
      Soldier Encounter Attack recharge succeeds (1d6; rolled 5).
      Rain of Steel:
        Soldier takes: 8 damage (1d10[brutal 2]+5; rolled 3).
        Soldier has 83 hp remaining (91 hp - 8 damage).
        Soldier has been bloodied.
        Ragnarok uses Jackal Strike (free action, daily):
          Attacks Soldier with 28 vs. 34 AC (1d20+18; rolled 10).
          Misses:
            Not expended.
            5 damage (static).
          Soldier has 78 hp remaining (83 hp - 5 damage).
          Soldier gets Marked (until end of Ragnarok's next turn).
    Conditions:
      Stunned (until end of Ragnarok's next turn).
      Marked (until end of Ragnarok's next turn).
  Ragnarok's turn:
    HP: 64/118; Temp HP: 0; Surges: 16; Surge Value: 38
    AC: 33; Action Points: 0
    Start of turn: Marked Scourge recharges.
    Conditions:
      Rain of Steel (stance).
      Combat Advantage (until Soldier's Stunned expires).
      +1 defense bonus (until end of this turn).
    Shift (move action, at_will):
      Ragnarok gets +1 defense bonus (until end of next turn).
    Brash Strike (standard action, at_will):
      Attacks Soldier with 35 vs. 34 AC (1d20+20; rolled 15).
      Hits: 27 damage (1d10[brutal 2]+18; rolled 9).
      Marked Scourge has been expended.
      Soldier has 51 hp remaining (78 hp - 27 damage).
      Soldier gets Combat Advantage (until start of Ragnarok's next turn).
      Soldier gets Marked (until end of Ragnarok's next turn).
    End of turn:
      +1 defense bonus expires.
      Opponent's Stunned expires.
      Combat Advantage expires along with Stunned.
  
Round 4:
  Soldier's turn:
    HP: 51/174 (bloodied); Temp HP: 0; Surges: 2; Surge Value: 43
    AC: 34; Action Points: 0
    Start of turn:
      Rain of Steel:
        Soldier takes: 15 damage (1d10[brutal 2]+5; rolled 2, 10).
        Soldier has 36 hp remaining (51 hp - 15 damage).
    Conditions:
      Combat Advantage (until start of Ragnarok's next turn).
      Marked (until end of Ragnarok's next turn).
    Soldier Encounter Attack (standard action, encounter):
      Attacks Ragnarok with 33 vs. 33 AC (1d20+27; rolled 6).
      Hits: 27 damage (4d10+7; rolled 2, 6, 8, 4).
      Ragnarok has 37 hp remaining (64 hp - 27 damage).
      Ragnarok has been bloodied.
      Soldier Encounter Attack has been expended.
  Ragnarok's turn:
    HP: 37/118 (bloodied); Temp HP: 0; Surges: 16; Surge Value: 38
    AC: 33; Action Points: 0
    Start of turn:
      Marked Scourge recharges.
      Opponent's Combat Advantage expires.
    Conditions:
      Rain of Steel (stance).
      +1 defense bonus (until end of this turn).
    Brash Strike (standard action, at_will):
      Attacks Soldier with 24 vs. 34 AC (1d20+18; rolled 6).
      Misses: 5 damage (static).
      Soldier has 31 hp remaining (36 hp - 5 damage).
      Soldier gets Combat Advantage (until start of Ragnarok's next turn).
      Soldier gets Marked (until end of Ragnarok's next turn).
    Shift (move action, at_will):
      Ragnarok gets +1 defense bonus (until end of next turn).
    Second Wind (minor action, encounter):
      Ragnarok spends a healing surge (15 remaining).
      Ragnarok heals 38 hp (37 hp -> 75 hp; 0 hp wasted).
      Ragnarok gets +2 defense bonus (until start of next turn).
      Second Wind has been expended.
    End of turn: +1 defense bonus expires.
  
Round 5:
  Soldier's turn:
    HP: 31/174 (bloodied); Temp HP: 0; Surges: 2; Surge Value: 43
    AC: 34; Action Points: 0
    Start of turn:
      Soldier Encounter Attack recharge fails (1d6; rolled 1).
      Rain of Steel:
        Soldier takes: 13 damage (1d10[brutal 2]+7; rolled 6).
        Marked Scourge has been expended.
        Soldier has 18 hp remaining (31 hp - 13 damage).
    Conditions:
      Combat Advantage (until start of Ragnarok's next turn).
      Marked (until end of Ragnarok's next turn).
    Soldier Basic Attack (standard action, at_will):
      Attacks Ragnarok with 39 vs. 35 AC (1d20+27; rolled 12).
      Hits: 16 damage (2d8+7; rolled 8, 1).
      Ragnarok has 59 hp remaining (75 hp - 16 damage).
      Ragnarok has been bloodied.
  Ragnarok's turn:
    HP: 59/118 (bloodied); Temp HP: 0; Surges: 15; Surge Value: 38
    AC: 35; Action Points: 0
    Start of turn:
      +2 defense bonus expires.
      Marked Scourge recharges.
      Opponent's Combat Advantage expires.
    Conditions:
      Rain of Steel (stance).
      +1 defense bonus (until end of this turn).
    Crushing Surge (standard action, at_will):
      Attacks Soldier with 24 vs. 34 AC (1d20+16; rolled 8).
      Misses: 5 damage (static).
      Soldier has 13 hp remaining (18 hp - 5 damage).
      Soldier gets Marked (until end of Ragnarok's next turn).
    Boundless Endurance (minor action, daily):
      Ragnarok gets regen 7 hp when bloodied (stance).
      Rain of Steel expires.
      Boundless Endurance has been expended.
    Shift (move action, at_will):
      Ragnarok gets +1 defense bonus (until end of next turn).
    End of turn: +1 defense bonus expires.
  
Round 6:
  Soldier's turn:
    HP: 13/174 (bloodied); Temp HP: 0; Surges: 2; Surge Value: 43
    AC: 34; Action Points: 0
    Start of turn: Soldier Encounter Attack recharge fails (1d6; rolled 3).
    Conditions: Marked (until end of Ragnarok's next turn).
    Soldier Basic Attack (standard action, at_will):
      Attacks Ragnarok with 29 vs. 33 AC (1d20+25; rolled 4).
      Misses.
  Ragnarok's turn:
    HP: 59/118 (bloodied); Temp HP: 0; Surges: 15; Surge Value: 38
    AC: 33; Action Points: 0
    Start of turn: Ragnarok heals 7 hp (59 hp -> 66 hp; 0 hp wasted).
    Conditions:
      regen 7 hp when bloodied (stance).
      +1 defense bonus (until end of this turn).
    Brash Strike (standard action, at_will):
      Attacks Soldier with 19 vs. 34 AC (1d20+18; rolled 1).
      Misses: 5 damage (static).
      Soldier has 8 hp remaining (13 hp - 5 damage).
      Soldier gets Combat Advantage (until start of Ragnarok's next turn).
      Soldier gets Marked (until end of Ragnarok's next turn).
    Shift (move action, at_will):
      Ragnarok gets +1 defense bonus (until end of next turn).
    End of turn: +1 defense bonus expires.
  
Round 7:
  Soldier's turn:
    HP: 8/174 (bloodied); Temp HP: 0; Surges: 2; Surge Value: 43
    AC: 34; Action Points: 0
    Start of turn: Soldier Encounter Attack recharge succeeds (1d6; rolled 5).
    Conditions:
      Combat Advantage (until start of Ragnarok's next turn).
      Marked (until end of Ragnarok's next turn).
    Soldier Encounter Attack (standard action, encounter):
      Attacks Ragnarok with 34 vs. 33 AC (1d20+27; rolled 7).
      Hits: 16 damage (4d10+7; rolled 3, 1, 1, 4).
      Ragnarok has 50 hp remaining (66 hp - 16 damage).
      Ragnarok has been bloodied.
      Soldier Encounter Attack has been expended.
  Ragnarok's turn:
    HP: 50/118 (bloodied); Temp HP: 0; Surges: 15; Surge Value: 38
    AC: 33; Action Points: 0
    Start of turn:
      Opponent's Combat Advantage expires.
      Ragnarok heals 7 hp (50 hp -> 57 hp; 0 hp wasted).
    Conditions:
      regen 7 hp when bloodied (stance).
      +1 defense bonus (until end of this turn).
    Griffons Wrath (standard action, encounter):
      Attacks Soldier with 27 vs. 34 AC (1d20+16; rolled 11).
      Misses: 5 damage (static).
      Soldier has 3 hp remaining (8 hp - 5 damage).
      Soldier gets Marked (until end of Ragnarok's next turn).
      Griffons Wrath has been expended.
    Shift (move action, at_will):
      Ragnarok gets +1 defense bonus (until end of next turn).
    End of turn: +1 defense bonus expires.
  
Round 8:
  Soldier's turn:
    HP: 3/174 (bloodied); Temp HP: 0; Surges: 2; Surge Value: 43
    AC: 34; Action Points: 0
    Start of turn: Soldier Encounter Attack recharge succeeds (1d6; rolled 5).
    Conditions: Marked (until end of Ragnarok's next turn).
    Soldier Encounter Attack (standard action, encounter):
      Attacks Ragnarok with 39 vs. 33 AC (1d20+25; rolled 14).
      Hits: 23 damage (4d10+7; rolled 5, 1, 2, 8).
      Ragnarok has 34 hp remaining (57 hp - 23 damage).
      Soldier Encounter Attack has been expended.
  Ragnarok's turn:
    HP: 34/118 (bloodied); Temp HP: 0; Surges: 15; Surge Value: 38
    AC: 33; Action Points: 0
    Start of turn: Ragnarok heals 7 hp (34 hp -> 41 hp; 0 hp wasted).
    Conditions:
      regen 7 hp when bloodied (stance).
      +1 defense bonus (until end of this turn).
    Knee Breaker (standard action, daily):
      Attacks Soldier with 33 vs. 34 AC (1d20+16; rolled 17).
      Misses: 15 damage (half of 2d10[brutal 2]+18; rolled 10, 3).
      Marked Scourge has been expended.
      Soldier has -12 hp remaining (3 hp - 15 damage).
      Soldier has died!
      Enduring Warrior: Ragnarok heals 5 hp (41 hp -> 46 hp; 0 hp wasted).
      Knee Breaker has been expended.
    End of turn:
      +1 defense bonus expires.
      Opponent's Marked expires.
  
Heroes win!
Ragnarok takes a short rest.
  Ragnarok has 46/118 hp; wants at least 99 hp.
    Ragnarok spends a healing surge (14 remaining).
    Ragnarok heals 38 hp (46 hp -> 84 hp; 0 hp wasted).
    Ragnarok spends a healing surge (13 remaining).
    Ragnarok heals 38 hp (84 hp -> 118 hp; 4 hp wasted).
  Powers recharge:
    Crushing Blow recharges.
    Unbreakable recharges.
    Griffons Wrath recharges.
    Anvil Of Doom recharges.
    Spend Action Point recharges.
    Second Wind recharges.
    Strikebacks Power recharges.
  Conditions expire:
    Regen 7 hp when bloodied expires.
```
[/sblock]
[sblock=FIGHT #2: Level 13 Ragnarok VS. Level 15 Soldier]

```
Roll initiative!
  Ragnarok rolls 10 initiative (1d20+9; rolled 1).
  Soldier rolls 25 initiative (1d20+14; rolled 11).
  Initiative order: 
    Soldier
    Ragnarok

Round 1:
  Soldier's turn:
    HP: 148/148; Temp HP: 0; Surges: 2; Surge Value: 37
    AC: 31; Action Points: 0
    Soldier Encounter Attack (standard action, encounter):
      Attacks Ragnarok with 30 vs. 32 AC (1d20+22; rolled 8).
      Misses.
      Soldier Encounter Attack has been expended.
  Ragnarok's turn:
    HP: 118/118; Temp HP: 0; Surges: 13; Surge Value: 38
    AC: 32; Action Points: 0
    Start of turn: Marked Scourge recharges.
    Crushing Surge (standard action, at_will):
      Attacks Soldier with 32 vs. 31 AC (1d20+16; rolled 16).
      Hits: 15 damage (1d10[brutal 2]+11; rolled 4).
      Soldier has 133 hp remaining (148 hp - 15 damage).
      Ragnarok gains 7 temp hp (had 0; applied 7).
      Soldier gets Marked (until end of Ragnarok's next turn).
    Shift (move action, at_will):
      Ragnarok gets +1 defense bonus (until end of next turn).
  
Round 2:
  Soldier's turn:
    HP: 133/148; Temp HP: 0; Surges: 2; Surge Value: 37
    AC: 31; Action Points: 0
    Start of turn: Soldier Encounter Attack recharge succeeds (1d6; rolled 5).
    Conditions: Marked (until end of Ragnarok's next turn).
    Soldier Encounter Attack (standard action, encounter):
      Attacks Ragnarok with 25 vs. 33 AC (1d20+22; rolled 3).
      Misses.
      Soldier Encounter Attack has been expended.
  Ragnarok's turn:
    HP: 118/118; Temp HP: 7; Surges: 13; Surge Value: 38
    AC: 33; Action Points: 0
    Conditions: +1 defense bonus (until end of this turn).
    Griffons Wrath (standard action, encounter):
      Attacks Soldier with 33 vs. 31 AC (1d20+16; rolled 17).
      Hits: 28 damage (2d10[brutal 2]+13; rolled 8, 7).
      Marked Scourge has been expended.
      Soldier has 105 hp remaining (133 hp - 28 damage).
      Soldier gets -2 AC penalty (until end of Ragnarok's next turn).
      Soldier gets Marked (until end of Ragnarok's next turn).
      Griffons Wrath has been expended.
    Shift (move action, at_will):
      Ragnarok gets +1 defense bonus (until end of next turn).
    End of turn: +1 defense bonus expires.
  
Round 3:
  Soldier's turn:
    HP: 105/148; Temp HP: 0; Surges: 2; Surge Value: 37
    AC: 29; Action Points: 0
    Start of turn: Soldier Encounter Attack recharge fails (1d6; rolled 3).
    Conditions:
      -2 AC penalty (until end of Ragnarok's next turn).
      Marked (until end of Ragnarok's next turn).
    Soldier Basic Attack (standard action, at_will):
      Attacks Ragnarok with 41 vs. 33 AC (1d20+22; rolled 19).
      Hits: 19 damage (2d8+6; rolled 8, 5).
      Ragnarok reacts with Unbreakable (immediate reaction, encounter):
        Damage is reduced to 9 hp (19 hp - 10 hp).
        Unbreakable has been expended.
      Ragnarok deflects 7 damage; 2 gets through (7 temp hp - 9 damage).
      Ragnarok has 116 hp remaining (118 hp - 2 damage).
  Ragnarok's turn:
    HP: 116/118; Temp HP: 0; Surges: 13; Surge Value: 38
    AC: 33; Action Points: 0
    Start of turn: Marked Scourge recharges.
    Conditions: +1 defense bonus (until end of this turn).
    Shift (move action, at_will):
      Ragnarok gets +1 defense bonus (until end of next turn).
    Crushing Surge (standard action, at_will):
      Attacks Soldier with 36 vs. 29 AC (1d20+16; rolled 20).
      Crits: 47 damage (1d10[brutal 2, max]+13 + 3d12; rolled max + 9, 11, 4).
      Marked Scourge has been expended.
      Soldier has 58 hp remaining (105 hp - 47 damage).
      Soldier has been bloodied.
      Ragnarok uses Jackal Strike (free action, daily):
        Attacks Soldier with 17 vs. 29 AC (1d20+16; rolled 1).
        Misses:
          Not expended.
          5 damage (static).
        Soldier has 53 hp remaining (58 hp - 5 damage).
        Soldier gets Marked (until end of Ragnarok's next turn).
      Ragnarok gains 7 temp hp (had 0; applied 7).
      Soldier gets Marked (until end of Ragnarok's next turn).
    End of turn:
      +1 defense bonus expires.
      Opponent's -2 AC penalty expires.
  
Round 4:
  Soldier's turn:
    HP: 53/148 (bloodied); Temp HP: 0; Surges: 2; Surge Value: 37
    AC: 31; Action Points: 0
    Start of turn: Soldier Encounter Attack recharge fails (1d6; rolled 4).
    Conditions: Marked (until end of Ragnarok's next turn).
    Soldier Basic Attack (standard action, at_will):
      Attacks Ragnarok with 32 vs. 33 AC (1d20+22; rolled 10).
      Misses.
  Ragnarok's turn:
    HP: 116/118; Temp HP: 7; Surges: 13; Surge Value: 38
    AC: 33; Action Points: 0
    Start of turn: Marked Scourge recharges.
    Conditions: +1 defense bonus (until end of this turn).
    Crushing Blow (standard action, encounter):
      Attacks Soldier with 24 vs. 31 AC (1d20+16; rolled 8).
      Misses: 5 damage (static).
      Soldier has 48 hp remaining (53 hp - 5 damage).
      Soldier gets Marked (until end of Ragnarok's next turn).
      Crushing Blow has been expended.
    Shift (move action, at_will):
      Ragnarok gets +1 defense bonus (until end of next turn).
    End of turn: +1 defense bonus expires.
  
Round 5:
  Soldier's turn:
    HP: 48/148 (bloodied); Temp HP: 0; Surges: 2; Surge Value: 37
    AC: 31; Action Points: 0
    Start of turn: Soldier Encounter Attack recharge fails (1d6; rolled 3).
    Conditions: Marked (until end of Ragnarok's next turn).
    Soldier Basic Attack (standard action, at_will):
      Attacks Ragnarok with 31 vs. 33 AC (1d20+22; rolled 9).
      Misses.
  Ragnarok's turn:
    HP: 116/118; Temp HP: 7; Surges: 13; Surge Value: 38
    AC: 33; Action Points: 0
    Conditions: +1 defense bonus (until end of this turn).
    Shift (move action, at_will):
      Ragnarok gets +1 defense bonus (until end of next turn).
    Brash Strike (standard action, at_will):
      Attacks Soldier with 37 vs. 31 AC (1d20+18; rolled 19).
      Hits: 27 damage (1d10[brutal 2]+18; rolled 9).
      Marked Scourge has been expended.
      Soldier has 21 hp remaining (48 hp - 27 damage).
      Soldier gets Combat Advantage (until start of Ragnarok's next turn).
      Soldier gets Marked (until end of Ragnarok's next turn).
    End of turn: +1 defense bonus expires.
  
Round 6:
  Soldier's turn:
    HP: 21/148 (bloodied); Temp HP: 0; Surges: 2; Surge Value: 37
    AC: 31; Action Points: 0
    Start of turn: Soldier Encounter Attack recharge succeeds (1d6; rolled 5).
    Conditions:
      Combat Advantage (until start of Ragnarok's next turn).
      Marked (until end of Ragnarok's next turn).
    Soldier Encounter Attack (standard action, encounter):
      Attacks Ragnarok with 43 vs. 33 AC (1d20+24; rolled 19).
      Hits: 27 damage (4d8+6; rolled 6, 5, 2, 8).
      Ragnarok deflects 7 damage; 20 gets through (7 temp hp - 27 damage).
      Ragnarok has 96 hp remaining (116 hp - 20 damage).
      Ragnarok reacts with Strikebacks Power (immediate reaction, encounter):
        Attacks Soldier with 28 vs. 31 AC (1d20+16; rolled 12).
        Misses: 5 damage (static).
        Soldier has 16 hp remaining (21 hp - 5 damage).
        Soldier gets Marked (until end of Ragnarok's next turn).
        Strikebacks Power has been expended.
      Soldier Encounter Attack has been expended.
  Ragnarok's turn:
    HP: 96/118; Temp HP: 0; Surges: 13; Surge Value: 38
    AC: 33; Action Points: 0
    Start of turn:
      Marked Scourge recharges.
      Opponent's Combat Advantage expires.
    Conditions: +1 defense bonus (until end of this turn).
    Crushing Surge (standard action, at_will):
      Attacks Soldier with 24 vs. 31 AC (1d20+16; rolled 8).
      Misses: 5 damage (static).
      Soldier has 11 hp remaining (16 hp - 5 damage).
      Soldier gets Marked (until end of Ragnarok's next turn).
    Shift (move action, at_will):
      Ragnarok gets +1 defense bonus (until end of next turn).
    End of turn: +1 defense bonus expires.
  
Round 7:
  Soldier's turn:
    HP: 11/148 (bloodied); Temp HP: 0; Surges: 2; Surge Value: 37
    AC: 31; Action Points: 0
    Start of turn: Soldier Encounter Attack recharge fails (1d6; rolled 4).
    Conditions: Marked (until end of Ragnarok's next turn).
    Soldier Basic Attack (standard action, at_will):
      Attacks Ragnarok with 28 vs. 33 AC (1d20+22; rolled 6).
      Misses.
  Ragnarok's turn:
    HP: 96/118; Temp HP: 0; Surges: 13; Surge Value: 38
    AC: 33; Action Points: 0
    Conditions: +1 defense bonus (until end of this turn).
    Brash Strike (standard action, at_will):
      Attacks Soldier with 25 vs. 31 AC (1d20+18; rolled 7).
      Misses: 5 damage (static).
      Soldier has 6 hp remaining (11 hp - 5 damage).
      Soldier gets Combat Advantage (until start of Ragnarok's next turn).
      Soldier gets Marked (until end of Ragnarok's next turn).
    Shift (move action, at_will):
      Ragnarok gets +1 defense bonus (until end of next turn).
    End of turn: +1 defense bonus expires.
  
Round 8:
  Soldier's turn:
    HP: 6/148 (bloodied); Temp HP: 0; Surges: 2; Surge Value: 37
    AC: 31; Action Points: 0
    Start of turn: Soldier Encounter Attack recharge fails (1d6; rolled 2).
    Conditions:
      Combat Advantage (until start of Ragnarok's next turn).
      Marked (until end of Ragnarok's next turn).
    Soldier Basic Attack (standard action, at_will):
      Attacks Ragnarok with 27 vs. 33 AC (1d20+24; rolled 3).
      Misses.
  Ragnarok's turn:
    HP: 96/118; Temp HP: 0; Surges: 13; Surge Value: 38
    AC: 33; Action Points: 0
    Start of turn: Opponent's Combat Advantage expires.
    Conditions: +1 defense bonus (until end of this turn).
    Anvil Of Doom (standard action, encounter):
      Attacks Soldier with 35 vs. 31 AC (1d20+16; rolled 19).
      Hits: 19 damage (2d10[brutal 2]+13; rolled 3, 3).
      Marked Scourge has been expended.
      Soldier has -13 hp remaining (6 hp - 19 damage).
      Soldier has died!
      Enduring Warrior: Ragnarok heals 5 hp (96 hp -> 101 hp; 0 hp wasted).
      Anvil Of Doom has been expended.
    End of turn:
      +1 defense bonus expires.
      Opponent's Marked expires.
  
Heroes win!
Ragnarok takes a short rest.
  Ragnarok has 101/118 hp; wants at least 99 hp.
  Powers recharge:
    Crushing Blow recharges.
    Unbreakable recharges.
    Griffons Wrath recharges.
    Anvil Of Doom recharges.
    Strikebacks Power recharges.
  Milestone:
    Ragnarok gains an action point.
    Meliorating Gith Plate Armor +3: enhancement increases to +4.
```
[/sblock]
[sblock=FIGHT #3: Level 13 Ragnarok VS. Level 17 Soldier]

```
Roll initiative!
  Ragnarok rolls 12 initiative (1d20+9; rolled 3).
  Soldier rolls 16 initiative (1d20+15; rolled 1).
  Initiative order: 
    Soldier
    Ragnarok

Round 1:
  Soldier's turn:
    HP: 165/165; Temp HP: 0; Surges: 2; Surge Value: 41
    AC: 33; Action Points: 0
    Soldier Encounter Attack (standard action, encounter):
      Attacks Ragnarok with 26 vs. 33 AC (1d20+24; rolled 2).
      Misses.
      Soldier Encounter Attack has been expended.
  Ragnarok's turn:
    HP: 101/118; Temp HP: 0; Surges: 13; Surge Value: 38
    AC: 33; Action Points: 1
    Start of turn: Marked Scourge recharges.
    Anvil Of Doom (standard action, encounter):
      Attacks Soldier with 36 vs. 33 AC (1d20+16; rolled 20).
      Crits: 53 damage (2d10[brutal 2, max]+11 + 3d12; rolled max + 8, 9, 5).
      Soldier has 112 hp remaining (165 hp - 53 damage).
      Soldier gets Stunned (until end of Ragnarok's next turn).
      Ragnarok gets Combat Advantage (until Soldier's Stunned expires).
      Soldier gets Marked (until end of Ragnarok's next turn).
      Anvil Of Doom has been expended.
    Shift (move action, at_will):
      Ragnarok gets +1 defense bonus (until end of next turn).
    Spend Action Point (free action, encounter):
      Ragnarok spends an action point (0 remaining).
      Ferocious Reaction: Ragnarok gets +4 defense bonus (until start of next turn).
      Ragnarok gains a standard action.
      Spend Action Point has been expended.
    Crushing Blow (standard action, encounter):
      Attacks Soldier with 33 vs. 33 AC (1d20+18; rolled 15).
      Hits: 34 damage (2d10[brutal 2]+18; rolled 6, 10).
      Marked Scourge has been expended.
      Soldier has 78 hp remaining (112 hp - 34 damage).
      Soldier has been bloodied.
      Ragnarok uses Jackal Strike (free action, daily):
        Attacks Soldier with 38 vs. 33 AC (1d20+18; rolled 20).
        Crits: 64 damage (3d10[brutal 2, max]+11 + 3d12; rolled max + 9, 9, 5).
        Soldier has 14 hp remaining (78 hp - 64 damage).
        Soldier gets Marked (until end of Ragnarok's next turn).
        Jackal Strike has been expended.
      Soldier gets Marked (until end of Ragnarok's next turn).
      Crushing Blow has been expended.
  
Round 2:
  Soldier's turn:
    HP: 14/165 (bloodied); Temp HP: 0; Surges: 2; Surge Value: 41
    AC: 33; Action Points: 0
    Start of turn: Soldier Encounter Attack recharge fails (1d6; rolled 4).
    Conditions:
      Stunned (until end of Ragnarok's next turn).
      Marked (until end of Ragnarok's next turn).
  Ragnarok's turn:
    HP: 101/118; Temp HP: 0; Surges: 13; Surge Value: 38
    AC: 38; Action Points: 0
    Start of turn:
      +4 defense bonus expires.
      Marked Scourge recharges.
    Conditions:
      Combat Advantage (until Soldier's Stunned expires).
      +1 defense bonus (until end of this turn).
    Brash Strike (standard action, at_will):
      Attacks Soldier with 31 vs. 33 AC (1d20+20; rolled 11).
      Misses: 5 damage (static).
      Soldier has 9 hp remaining (14 hp - 5 damage).
      Soldier gets Combat Advantage (until start of Ragnarok's next turn).
      Soldier gets Marked (until end of Ragnarok's next turn).
    Shift (move action, at_will):
      Ragnarok gets +1 defense bonus (until end of next turn).
    End of turn:
      +1 defense bonus expires.
      Opponent's Stunned expires.
      Combat Advantage expires along with Stunned.
  
Round 3:
  Soldier's turn:
    HP: 9/165 (bloodied); Temp HP: 0; Surges: 2; Surge Value: 41
    AC: 33; Action Points: 0
    Start of turn: Soldier Encounter Attack recharge fails (1d6; rolled 1).
    Conditions:
      Combat Advantage (until start of Ragnarok's next turn).
      Marked (until end of Ragnarok's next turn).
    Soldier Basic Attack (standard action, at_will):
      Attacks Ragnarok with 45 vs. 34 AC (1d20+26; rolled 19).
      Hits: 20 damage (2d8+7; rolled 7, 6).
      Ragnarok reacts with Unbreakable (immediate reaction, encounter):
        Damage is reduced to 10 hp (20 hp - 10 hp).
        Unbreakable has been expended.
      Ragnarok has 91 hp remaining (101 hp - 10 damage).
  Ragnarok's turn:
    HP: 91/118; Temp HP: 0; Surges: 13; Surge Value: 38
    AC: 34; Action Points: 0
    Start of turn: Opponent's Combat Advantage expires.
    Conditions: +1 defense bonus (until end of this turn).
    Brash Strike (standard action, at_will):
      Attacks Soldier with 37 vs. 33 AC (1d20+18; rolled 19).
      Hits: 22 damage (1d10[brutal 2]+18; rolled 4).
      Marked Scourge has been expended.
      Soldier has -13 hp remaining (9 hp - 22 damage).
      Soldier has died!
      Enduring Warrior: Ragnarok heals 5 hp (91 hp -> 96 hp; 0 hp wasted).
    End of turn:
      +1 defense bonus expires.
      Opponent's Marked expires.
  
Heroes win!
Ragnarok takes a short rest.
  Ragnarok has 96/118 hp; wants at least 99 hp.
    Ragnarok spends a healing surge (12 remaining).
    Ragnarok heals 38 hp (96 hp -> 118 hp; 16 hp wasted).
  Powers recharge:
    Crushing Blow recharges.
    Unbreakable recharges.
    Anvil Of Doom recharges.
    Spend Action Point recharges.
```
[/sblock]
[sblock=FIGHT #4: Level 13 Ragnarok VS. Level 15 Soldier]

```
Roll initiative!
  Ragnarok rolls 27 initiative (1d20+9; rolled 18).
  Soldier rolls 17 initiative (1d20+14; rolled 3).
  Initiative order: 
    Ragnarok
    Soldier

Round 1:
  Ragnarok's turn:
    HP: 118/118; Temp HP: 0; Surges: 12; Surge Value: 38
    AC: 33; Action Points: 0
    Start of turn: Marked Scourge recharges.
    Crushing Surge (standard action, at_will):
      Attacks Soldier with 27 vs. 31 AC (1d20+16; rolled 11).
      Misses: 5 damage (static).
      Soldier has 143 hp remaining (148 hp - 5 damage).
      Soldier gets Marked (until end of Ragnarok's next turn).
    Shift (move action, at_will):
      Ragnarok gets +1 defense bonus (until end of next turn).
  Soldier's turn:
    HP: 143/148; Temp HP: 0; Surges: 2; Surge Value: 37
    AC: 31; Action Points: 0
    Conditions: Marked (until end of Ragnarok's next turn).
    Soldier Encounter Attack (standard action, encounter):
      Attacks Ragnarok with 36 vs. 34 AC (1d20+22; rolled 14).
      Hits: 33 damage (4d8+6; rolled 5, 7, 8, 7).
      Ragnarok reacts with Unbreakable (immediate reaction, encounter):
        Damage is reduced to 23 hp (33 hp - 10 hp).
        Unbreakable has been expended.
      Ragnarok has 95 hp remaining (118 hp - 23 damage).
      Soldier Encounter Attack has been expended.
  
Round 2:
  Ragnarok's turn:
    HP: 95/118; Temp HP: 0; Surges: 12; Surge Value: 38
    AC: 34; Action Points: 0
    Conditions: +1 defense bonus (until end of this turn).
    Shift (move action, at_will):
      Ragnarok gets +1 defense bonus (until end of next turn).
    Brash Strike (standard action, at_will):
      Attacks Soldier with 27 vs. 31 AC (1d20+18; rolled 9).
      Misses: 5 damage (static).
      Soldier has 138 hp remaining (143 hp - 5 damage).
      Soldier gets Combat Advantage (until start of Ragnarok's next turn).
      Soldier gets Marked (until end of Ragnarok's next turn).
    End of turn: +1 defense bonus expires.
  Soldier's turn:
    HP: 138/148; Temp HP: 0; Surges: 2; Surge Value: 37
    AC: 31; Action Points: 0
    Start of turn: Soldier Encounter Attack recharge fails (1d6; rolled 3).
    Conditions:
      Combat Advantage (until start of Ragnarok's next turn).
      Marked (until end of Ragnarok's next turn).
    Soldier Basic Attack (standard action, at_will):
      Attacks Ragnarok with 44 vs. 34 AC (1d20+24; rolled 20).
      Crits: 22 damage (2d8[max]+6; rolled max).
      Ragnarok has 73 hp remaining (95 hp - 22 damage).
      Ragnarok reacts with Strikebacks Power (immediate reaction, encounter):
        Attacks Soldier with 32 vs. 31 AC (1d20+16; rolled 16).
        Hits: 20 damage (1d10[brutal 2]+13; rolled 7).
        Marked Scourge has been expended.
        Soldier has 118 hp remaining (138 hp - 20 damage).
        Soldier gets Marked (until end of Ragnarok's next turn).
        Strikebacks Power has been expended.
  
Round 3:
  Ragnarok's turn:
    HP: 73/118; Temp HP: 0; Surges: 12; Surge Value: 38
    AC: 34; Action Points: 0
    Start of turn:
      Marked Scourge recharges.
      Opponent's Combat Advantage expires.
    Conditions: +1 defense bonus (until end of this turn).
    Anvil Of Doom (standard action, encounter):
      Attacks Soldier with 32 vs. 31 AC (1d20+16; rolled 16).
      Hits: 24 damage (2d10[brutal 2]+13; rolled 5, 6).
      Marked Scourge has been expended.
      Soldier has 94 hp remaining (118 hp - 24 damage).
      Soldier gets Stunned (until end of Ragnarok's next turn).
      Ragnarok gets Combat Advantage (until Soldier's Stunned expires).
      Soldier gets Marked (until end of Ragnarok's next turn).
      Anvil Of Doom has been expended.
    Shift (move action, at_will):
      Ragnarok gets +1 defense bonus (until end of next turn).
    End of turn: +1 defense bonus expires.
  Soldier's turn:
    HP: 94/148; Temp HP: 0; Surges: 2; Surge Value: 37
    AC: 31; Action Points: 0
    Start of turn: Soldier Encounter Attack recharge fails (1d6; rolled 1).
    Conditions:
      Stunned (until end of Ragnarok's next turn).
      Marked (until end of Ragnarok's next turn).
  
Round 4:
  Ragnarok's turn:
    HP: 73/118; Temp HP: 0; Surges: 12; Surge Value: 38
    AC: 34; Action Points: 0
    Start of turn: Marked Scourge recharges.
    Conditions:
      Combat Advantage (until Soldier's Stunned expires).
      +1 defense bonus (until end of this turn).
    Shift (move action, at_will):
      Ragnarok gets +1 defense bonus (until end of next turn).
    Crushing Surge (standard action, at_will):
      Attacks Soldier with 35 vs. 31 AC (1d20+18; rolled 17).
      Hits: 23 damage (1d10[brutal 2]+13; rolled 10).
      Marked Scourge has been expended.
      Soldier has 71 hp remaining (94 hp - 23 damage).
      Soldier has been bloodied.
      Ragnarok gains 7 temp hp (had 0; applied 7).
      Soldier gets Marked (until end of Ragnarok's next turn).
    End of turn:
      +1 defense bonus expires.
      Opponent's Stunned expires.
      Combat Advantage expires along with Stunned.
  Soldier's turn:
    HP: 71/148 (bloodied); Temp HP: 0; Surges: 2; Surge Value: 37
    AC: 31; Action Points: 0
    Start of turn: Soldier Encounter Attack recharge fails (1d6; rolled 4).
    Conditions: Marked (until end of Ragnarok's next turn).
    Soldier Basic Attack (standard action, at_will):
      Attacks Ragnarok with 33 vs. 34 AC (1d20+22; rolled 11).
      Misses.
  
Round 5:
  Ragnarok's turn:
    HP: 73/118; Temp HP: 7; Surges: 12; Surge Value: 38
    AC: 34; Action Points: 0
    Start of turn: Marked Scourge recharges.
    Conditions: +1 defense bonus (until end of this turn).
    Shift (move action, at_will):
      Ragnarok gets +1 defense bonus (until end of next turn).
    Crushing Blow (standard action, encounter):
      Attacks Soldier with 18 vs. 31 AC (1d20+16; rolled 2).
      Misses: 5 damage (static).
      Soldier has 66 hp remaining (71 hp - 5 damage).
      Soldier gets Marked (until end of Ragnarok's next turn).
      Crushing Blow has been expended.
    End of turn: +1 defense bonus expires.
  Soldier's turn:
    HP: 66/148 (bloodied); Temp HP: 0; Surges: 2; Surge Value: 37
    AC: 31; Action Points: 0
    Start of turn: Soldier Encounter Attack recharge succeeds (1d6; rolled 5).
    Conditions: Marked (until end of Ragnarok's next turn).
    Soldier Encounter Attack (standard action, encounter):
      Attacks Ragnarok with 36 vs. 34 AC (1d20+22; rolled 14).
      Hits: 20 damage (4d8+6; rolled 2, 2, 3, 7).
      Ragnarok deflects 7 damage; 13 gets through (7 temp hp - 20 damage).
      Ragnarok has 60 hp remaining (73 hp - 13 damage).
      Soldier Encounter Attack has been expended.
  
Round 6:
  Ragnarok's turn:
    HP: 60/118; Temp HP: 0; Surges: 12; Surge Value: 38
    AC: 34; Action Points: 0
    Conditions: +1 defense bonus (until end of this turn).
    Brash Strike (standard action, at_will):
      Attacks Soldier with 33 vs. 31 AC (1d20+18; rolled 15).
      Hits: 26 damage (1d10[brutal 2]+18; rolled 8).
      Marked Scourge has been expended.
      Soldier has 40 hp remaining (66 hp - 26 damage).
      Soldier gets Combat Advantage (until start of Ragnarok's next turn).
      Soldier gets Marked (until end of Ragnarok's next turn).
    Shift (move action, at_will):
      Ragnarok gets +1 defense bonus (until end of next turn).
    End of turn: +1 defense bonus expires.
  Soldier's turn:
    HP: 40/148 (bloodied); Temp HP: 0; Surges: 2; Surge Value: 37
    AC: 31; Action Points: 0
    Start of turn: Soldier Encounter Attack recharge succeeds (1d6; rolled 6).
    Conditions:
      Combat Advantage (until start of Ragnarok's next turn).
      Marked (until end of Ragnarok's next turn).
    Soldier Encounter Attack (standard action, encounter):
      Attacks Ragnarok with 25 vs. 34 AC (1d20+24; rolled 1).
      Misses.
      Soldier Encounter Attack has been expended.
  
Round 7:
  Ragnarok's turn:
    HP: 60/118; Temp HP: 0; Surges: 12; Surge Value: 38
    AC: 34; Action Points: 0
    Start of turn:
      Marked Scourge recharges.
      Opponent's Combat Advantage expires.
    Conditions: +1 defense bonus (until end of this turn).
    Griffons Wrath (standard action, encounter):
      Attacks Soldier with 28 vs. 31 AC (1d20+16; rolled 12).
      Misses: 5 damage (static).
      Soldier has 35 hp remaining (40 hp - 5 damage).
      Soldier gets Marked (until end of Ragnarok's next turn).
      Griffons Wrath has been expended.
    Shift (move action, at_will):
      Ragnarok gets +1 defense bonus (until end of next turn).
    End of turn: +1 defense bonus expires.
  Soldier's turn:
    HP: 35/148 (bloodied); Temp HP: 0; Surges: 2; Surge Value: 37
    AC: 31; Action Points: 0
    Start of turn: Soldier Encounter Attack recharge succeeds (1d6; rolled 5).
    Conditions: Marked (until end of Ragnarok's next turn).
    Soldier Encounter Attack (standard action, encounter):
      Attacks Ragnarok with 23 vs. 34 AC (1d20+22; rolled 1).
      Misses.
      Soldier Encounter Attack has been expended.
  
Round 8:
  Ragnarok's turn:
    HP: 60/118; Temp HP: 0; Surges: 12; Surge Value: 38
    AC: 34; Action Points: 0
    Conditions: +1 defense bonus (until end of this turn).
    Shift (move action, at_will):
      Ragnarok gets +1 defense bonus (until end of next turn).
    Crushing Surge (standard action, at_will):
      Attacks Soldier with 24 vs. 31 AC (1d20+16; rolled 8).
      Misses: 5 damage (static).
      Soldier has 30 hp remaining (35 hp - 5 damage).
      Soldier gets Marked (until end of Ragnarok's next turn).
    End of turn: +1 defense bonus expires.
  Soldier's turn:
    HP: 30/148 (bloodied); Temp HP: 0; Surges: 2; Surge Value: 37
    AC: 31; Action Points: 0
    Start of turn: Soldier Encounter Attack recharge succeeds (1d6; rolled 5).
    Conditions: Marked (until end of Ragnarok's next turn).
    Soldier Encounter Attack (standard action, encounter):
      Attacks Ragnarok with 42 vs. 34 AC (1d20+22; rolled 20).
      Crits: 38 damage (4d8[max]+6; rolled max).
      Ragnarok has 22 hp remaining (60 hp - 38 damage).
      Ragnarok has been bloodied.
      Soldier Encounter Attack has been expended.
  
Round 9:
  Ragnarok's turn:
    HP: 22/118 (bloodied); Temp HP: 0; Surges: 12; Surge Value: 38
    AC: 34; Action Points: 0
    Conditions: +1 defense bonus (until end of this turn).
    Second Wind (minor action, encounter):
      Ragnarok spends a healing surge (11 remaining).
      Ragnarok heals 38 hp (22 hp -> 60 hp; 0 hp wasted).
      Ragnarok gets +2 defense bonus (until start of next turn).
      Second Wind has been expended.
    Shift (move action, at_will):
      Ragnarok gets +1 defense bonus (until end of next turn).
    Crushing Surge (standard action, at_will):
      Attacks Soldier with 20 vs. 31 AC (1d20+16; rolled 4).
      Misses: 5 damage (static).
      Soldier has 25 hp remaining (30 hp - 5 damage).
      Soldier gets Marked (until end of Ragnarok's next turn).
    End of turn: +1 defense bonus expires.
  Soldier's turn:
    HP: 25/148 (bloodied); Temp HP: 0; Surges: 2; Surge Value: 37
    AC: 31; Action Points: 0
    Start of turn: Soldier Encounter Attack recharge fails (1d6; rolled 3).
    Conditions: Marked (until end of Ragnarok's next turn).
    Soldier Basic Attack (standard action, at_will):
      Attacks Ragnarok with 41 vs. 36 AC (1d20+22; rolled 19).
      Hits: 12 damage (2d8+6; rolled 3, 3).
      Ragnarok has 48 hp remaining (60 hp - 12 damage).
      Ragnarok has been bloodied.
  
Round 10:
  Ragnarok's turn:
    HP: 48/118 (bloodied); Temp HP: 0; Surges: 11; Surge Value: 38
    AC: 36; Action Points: 0
    Start of turn: +2 defense bonus expires.
    Conditions: +1 defense bonus (until end of this turn).
    Shift (move action, at_will):
      Ragnarok gets +1 defense bonus (until end of next turn).
    Brash Strike (standard action, at_will):
      Attacks Soldier with 21 vs. 31 AC (1d20+18; rolled 3).
      Misses: 5 damage (static).
      Soldier has 20 hp remaining (25 hp - 5 damage).
      Soldier gets Combat Advantage (until start of Ragnarok's next turn).
      Soldier gets Marked (until end of Ragnarok's next turn).
    End of turn: +1 defense bonus expires.
  Soldier's turn:
    HP: 20/148 (bloodied); Temp HP: 0; Surges: 2; Surge Value: 37
    AC: 31; Action Points: 0
    Start of turn: Soldier Encounter Attack recharge fails (1d6; rolled 4).
    Conditions:
      Combat Advantage (until start of Ragnarok's next turn).
      Marked (until end of Ragnarok's next turn).
    Soldier Basic Attack (standard action, at_will):
      Attacks Ragnarok with 31 vs. 34 AC (1d20+24; rolled 7).
      Misses.
  
Round 11:
  Ragnarok's turn:
    HP: 48/118 (bloodied); Temp HP: 0; Surges: 11; Surge Value: 38
    AC: 34; Action Points: 0
    Start of turn: Opponent's Combat Advantage expires.
    Conditions: +1 defense bonus (until end of this turn).
    Shift (move action, at_will):
      Ragnarok gets +1 defense bonus (until end of next turn).
    Brash Strike (standard action, at_will):
      Attacks Soldier with 34 vs. 31 AC (1d20+18; rolled 16).
      Hits: 23 damage (1d10[brutal 2]+18; rolled 1, 5).
      Marked Scourge has been expended.
      Soldier has -3 hp remaining (20 hp - 23 damage).
      Soldier has died!
      Enduring Warrior: Ragnarok heals 5 hp (48 hp -> 53 hp; 0 hp wasted).
    End of turn:
      +1 defense bonus expires.
      Opponent's Marked expires.
  
Heroes win!
Ragnarok takes a short rest.
  Ragnarok has 53/118 hp; wants at least 99 hp.
    Ragnarok spends a healing surge (10 remaining).
    Ragnarok heals 38 hp (53 hp -> 91 hp; 0 hp wasted).
    Ragnarok spends a healing surge (9 remaining).
    Ragnarok heals 38 hp (91 hp -> 118 hp; 11 hp wasted).
  Powers recharge:
    Crushing Blow recharges.
    Unbreakable recharges.
    Griffons Wrath recharges.
    Anvil Of Doom recharges.
    Second Wind recharges.
    Strikebacks Power recharges.
  Conditions expire:
    +1 defense bonus expires.
  Milestone:
    Ragnarok gains an action point.
    Meliorating Gith Plate Armor +3: enhancement increases to +5.
```
[/sblock]
[sblock=FIGHT #5: Level 13 Ragnarok VS. Level 16 Soldier]

```
Roll initiative!
  Ragnarok rolls 15 initiative (1d20+9; rolled 6).
  Soldier rolls 27 initiative (1d20+15; rolled 12).
  Initiative order: 
    Soldier
    Ragnarok

Round 1:
  Soldier's turn:
    HP: 157/157; Temp HP: 0; Surges: 2; Surge Value: 39
    AC: 32; Action Points: 0
    Soldier Encounter Attack (standard action, encounter):
      Attacks Ragnarok with 29 vs. 34 AC (1d20+23; rolled 6).
      Misses.
      Soldier Encounter Attack has been expended.
  Ragnarok's turn:
    HP: 118/118; Temp HP: 0; Surges: 9; Surge Value: 38
    AC: 34; Action Points: 1
    Start of turn: Marked Scourge recharges.
    Crushing Blow (standard action, encounter):
      Attacks Soldier with 30 vs. 32 AC (1d20+16; rolled 14).
      Misses: 5 damage (static).
      Soldier has 152 hp remaining (157 hp - 5 damage).
      Soldier gets Marked (until end of Ragnarok's next turn).
      Crushing Blow has been expended.
    Spend Action Point (free action, encounter):
      Ragnarok spends an action point (0 remaining).
      Ferocious Reaction: Ragnarok gets +4 defense bonus (until start of next turn).
      Ragnarok gains a standard action.
      Spend Action Point has been expended.
    Griffons Wrath (standard action, encounter):
      Attacks Soldier with 34 vs. 32 AC (1d20+16; rolled 18).
      Hits: 32 damage (2d10[brutal 2]+13; rolled 9, 1, 10).
      Marked Scourge has been expended.
      Soldier has 120 hp remaining (152 hp - 32 damage).
      Soldier gets -2 AC penalty (until end of Ragnarok's next turn).
      Soldier gets Marked (until end of Ragnarok's next turn).
      Griffons Wrath has been expended.
    Shift (move action, at_will):
      Ragnarok gets +1 defense bonus (until end of next turn).
  
Round 2:
  Soldier's turn:
    HP: 120/157; Temp HP: 0; Surges: 2; Surge Value: 39
    AC: 30; Action Points: 0
    Start of turn: Soldier Encounter Attack recharge succeeds (1d6; rolled 5).
    Conditions:
      -2 AC penalty (until end of Ragnarok's next turn).
      Marked (until end of Ragnarok's next turn).
    Soldier Encounter Attack (standard action, encounter):
      Attacks Ragnarok with 30 vs. 39 AC (1d20+23; rolled 7).
      Misses.
      Soldier Encounter Attack has been expended.
  Ragnarok's turn:
    HP: 118/118; Temp HP: 0; Surges: 9; Surge Value: 38
    AC: 39; Action Points: 0
    Start of turn:
      +4 defense bonus expires.
      Marked Scourge recharges.
    Conditions: +1 defense bonus (until end of this turn).
    Shift (move action, at_will):
      Ragnarok gets +1 defense bonus (until end of next turn).
    Anvil Of Doom (standard action, encounter):
      Attacks Soldier with 30 vs. 30 AC (1d20+16; rolled 14).
      Hits: 22 damage (2d10[brutal 2]+13; rolled 6, 3).
      Marked Scourge has been expended.
      Soldier has 98 hp remaining (120 hp - 22 damage).
      Soldier gets Stunned (until end of Ragnarok's next turn).
      Ragnarok gets Combat Advantage (until Soldier's Stunned expires).
      Soldier gets Marked (until end of Ragnarok's next turn).
      Anvil Of Doom has been expended.
    End of turn:
      +1 defense bonus expires.
      Opponent's -2 AC penalty expires.
  
Round 3:
  Soldier's turn:
    HP: 98/157; Temp HP: 0; Surges: 2; Surge Value: 39
    AC: 32; Action Points: 0
    Start of turn: Soldier Encounter Attack recharge succeeds (1d6; rolled 5).
    Conditions:
      Stunned (until end of Ragnarok's next turn).
      Marked (until end of Ragnarok's next turn).
  Ragnarok's turn:
    HP: 118/118; Temp HP: 0; Surges: 9; Surge Value: 38
    AC: 35; Action Points: 0
    Start of turn: Marked Scourge recharges.
    Conditions:
      +1 defense bonus (until end of this turn).
      Combat Advantage (until Soldier's Stunned expires).
    Crushing Surge (standard action, at_will):
      Attacks Soldier with 20 vs. 32 AC (1d20+18; rolled 2).
      Misses: 5 damage (static).
      Soldier has 93 hp remaining (98 hp - 5 damage).
      Soldier gets Marked (until end of Ragnarok's next turn).
    Shift (move action, at_will):
      Ragnarok gets +1 defense bonus (until end of next turn).
    End of turn:
      +1 defense bonus expires.
      Opponent's Stunned expires.
      Combat Advantage expires along with Stunned.
  
Round 4:
  Soldier's turn:
    HP: 93/157; Temp HP: 0; Surges: 2; Surge Value: 39
    AC: 32; Action Points: 0
    Conditions: Marked (until end of Ragnarok's next turn).
    Soldier Encounter Attack (standard action, encounter):
      Attacks Ragnarok with 35 vs. 35 AC (1d20+23; rolled 12).
      Hits: 38 damage (4d10+7; rolled 6, 8, 7, 10).
      Ragnarok reacts with Unbreakable (immediate reaction, encounter):
        Damage is reduced to 28 hp (38 hp - 10 hp).
        Unbreakable has been expended.
      Ragnarok has 90 hp remaining (118 hp - 28 damage).
      Soldier Encounter Attack has been expended.
  Ragnarok's turn:
    HP: 90/118; Temp HP: 0; Surges: 9; Surge Value: 38
    AC: 35; Action Points: 0
    Conditions: +1 defense bonus (until end of this turn).
    Crushing Surge (standard action, at_will):
      Attacks Soldier with 21 vs. 32 AC (1d20+16; rolled 5).
      Misses: 5 damage (static).
      Soldier has 88 hp remaining (93 hp - 5 damage).
      Soldier gets Marked (until end of Ragnarok's next turn).
    Shift (move action, at_will):
      Ragnarok gets +1 defense bonus (until end of next turn).
    End of turn: +1 defense bonus expires.
  
Round 5:
  Soldier's turn:
    HP: 88/157; Temp HP: 0; Surges: 2; Surge Value: 39
    AC: 32; Action Points: 0
    Start of turn: Soldier Encounter Attack recharge fails (1d6; rolled 2).
    Conditions: Marked (until end of Ragnarok's next turn).
    Soldier Basic Attack (standard action, at_will):
      Attacks Ragnarok with 32 vs. 35 AC (1d20+23; rolled 9).
      Misses.
  Ragnarok's turn:
    HP: 90/118; Temp HP: 0; Surges: 9; Surge Value: 38
    AC: 35; Action Points: 0
    Conditions: +1 defense bonus (until end of this turn).
    Brash Strike (standard action, at_will):
      Attacks Soldier with 22 vs. 32 AC (1d20+18; rolled 4).
      Misses: 5 damage (static).
      Soldier has 83 hp remaining (88 hp - 5 damage).
      Soldier gets Combat Advantage (until start of Ragnarok's next turn).
      Soldier gets Marked (until end of Ragnarok's next turn).
    Shift (move action, at_will):
      Ragnarok gets +1 defense bonus (until end of next turn).
    End of turn: +1 defense bonus expires.
  
Round 6:
  Soldier's turn:
    HP: 83/157; Temp HP: 0; Surges: 2; Surge Value: 39
    AC: 32; Action Points: 0
    Start of turn: Soldier Encounter Attack recharge succeeds (1d6; rolled 6).
    Conditions:
      Combat Advantage (until start of Ragnarok's next turn).
      Marked (until end of Ragnarok's next turn).
    Soldier Encounter Attack (standard action, encounter):
      Attacks Ragnarok with 32 vs. 35 AC (1d20+25; rolled 7).
      Misses.
      Soldier Encounter Attack has been expended.
  Ragnarok's turn:
    HP: 90/118; Temp HP: 0; Surges: 9; Surge Value: 38
    AC: 35; Action Points: 0
    Start of turn: Opponent's Combat Advantage expires.
    Conditions: +1 defense bonus (until end of this turn).
    Shift (move action, at_will):
      Ragnarok gets +1 defense bonus (until end of next turn).
    Crushing Surge (standard action, at_will):
      Attacks Soldier with 35 vs. 32 AC (1d20+16; rolled 19).
      Hits: 21 damage (1d10[brutal 2]+13; rolled 8).
      Marked Scourge has been expended.
      Soldier has 62 hp remaining (83 hp - 21 damage).
      Soldier has been bloodied.
      Ragnarok gains 7 temp hp (had 0; applied 7).
      Soldier gets Marked (until end of Ragnarok's next turn).
    End of turn: +1 defense bonus expires.
  
Round 7:
  Soldier's turn:
    HP: 62/157 (bloodied); Temp HP: 0; Surges: 2; Surge Value: 39
    AC: 32; Action Points: 0
    Start of turn: Soldier Encounter Attack recharge fails (1d6; rolled 2).
    Conditions: Marked (until end of Ragnarok's next turn).
    Soldier Basic Attack (standard action, at_will):
      Attacks Ragnarok with 32 vs. 35 AC (1d20+23; rolled 9).
      Misses.
  Ragnarok's turn:
    HP: 90/118; Temp HP: 7; Surges: 9; Surge Value: 38
    AC: 35; Action Points: 0
    Start of turn: Marked Scourge recharges.
    Conditions: +1 defense bonus (until end of this turn).
    Brash Strike (standard action, at_will):
      Attacks Soldier with 31 vs. 32 AC (1d20+18; rolled 13).
      Misses: 5 damage (static).
      Soldier has 57 hp remaining (62 hp - 5 damage).
      Soldier gets Combat Advantage (until start of Ragnarok's next turn).
      Soldier gets Marked (until end of Ragnarok's next turn).
    Shift (move action, at_will):
      Ragnarok gets +1 defense bonus (until end of next turn).
    End of turn: +1 defense bonus expires.
  
Round 8:
  Soldier's turn:
    HP: 57/157 (bloodied); Temp HP: 0; Surges: 2; Surge Value: 39
    AC: 32; Action Points: 0
    Start of turn: Soldier Encounter Attack recharge fails (1d6; rolled 4).
    Conditions:
      Combat Advantage (until start of Ragnarok's next turn).
      Marked (until end of Ragnarok's next turn).
    Soldier Basic Attack (standard action, at_will):
      Attacks Ragnarok with 26 vs. 35 AC (1d20+25; rolled 1).
      Misses.
  Ragnarok's turn:
    HP: 90/118; Temp HP: 7; Surges: 9; Surge Value: 38
    AC: 35; Action Points: 0
    Start of turn: Opponent's Combat Advantage expires.
    Conditions: +1 defense bonus (until end of this turn).
    Brash Strike (standard action, at_will):
      Attacks Soldier with 36 vs. 32 AC (1d20+18; rolled 18).
      Hits: 27 damage (1d10[brutal 2]+18; rolled 9).
      Marked Scourge has been expended.
      Soldier has 30 hp remaining (57 hp - 27 damage).
      Soldier gets Combat Advantage (until start of Ragnarok's next turn).
      Soldier gets Marked (until end of Ragnarok's next turn).
    Shift (move action, at_will):
      Ragnarok gets +1 defense bonus (until end of next turn).
    End of turn: +1 defense bonus expires.
  
Round 9:
  Soldier's turn:
    HP: 30/157 (bloodied); Temp HP: 0; Surges: 2; Surge Value: 39
    AC: 32; Action Points: 0
    Start of turn: Soldier Encounter Attack recharge succeeds (1d6; rolled 6).
    Conditions:
      Combat Advantage (until start of Ragnarok's next turn).
      Marked (until end of Ragnarok's next turn).
    Soldier Encounter Attack (standard action, encounter):
      Attacks Ragnarok with 32 vs. 35 AC (1d20+25; rolled 7).
      Misses.
      Soldier Encounter Attack has been expended.
  Ragnarok's turn:
    HP: 90/118; Temp HP: 7; Surges: 9; Surge Value: 38
    AC: 35; Action Points: 0
    Start of turn:
      Marked Scourge recharges.
      Opponent's Combat Advantage expires.
    Conditions: +1 defense bonus (until end of this turn).
    Brash Strike (standard action, at_will):
      Attacks Soldier with 25 vs. 32 AC (1d20+18; rolled 7).
      Misses: 5 damage (static).
      Soldier has 25 hp remaining (30 hp - 5 damage).
      Soldier gets Combat Advantage (until start of Ragnarok's next turn).
      Soldier gets Marked (until end of Ragnarok's next turn).
    Shift (move action, at_will):
      Ragnarok gets +1 defense bonus (until end of next turn).
    End of turn: +1 defense bonus expires.
  
Round 10:
  Soldier's turn:
    HP: 25/157 (bloodied); Temp HP: 0; Surges: 2; Surge Value: 39
    AC: 32; Action Points: 0
    Start of turn: Soldier Encounter Attack recharge succeeds (1d6; rolled 6).
    Conditions:
      Combat Advantage (until start of Ragnarok's next turn).
      Marked (until end of Ragnarok's next turn).
    Soldier Encounter Attack (standard action, encounter):
      Attacks Ragnarok with 31 vs. 35 AC (1d20+25; rolled 6).
      Misses.
      Soldier Encounter Attack has been expended.
  Ragnarok's turn:
    HP: 90/118; Temp HP: 7; Surges: 9; Surge Value: 38
    AC: 35; Action Points: 0
    Start of turn: Opponent's Combat Advantage expires.
    Conditions: +1 defense bonus (until end of this turn).
    Shift (move action, at_will):
      Ragnarok gets +1 defense bonus (until end of next turn).
    Brash Strike (standard action, at_will):
      Attacks Soldier with 35 vs. 32 AC (1d20+18; rolled 17).
      Hits: 21 damage (1d10[brutal 2]+18; rolled 3).
      Marked Scourge has been expended.
      Soldier has 4 hp remaining (25 hp - 21 damage).
      Soldier gets Combat Advantage (until start of Ragnarok's next turn).
      Soldier gets Marked (until end of Ragnarok's next turn).
    End of turn: +1 defense bonus expires.
  
Round 11:
  Soldier's turn:
    HP: 4/157 (bloodied); Temp HP: 0; Surges: 2; Surge Value: 39
    AC: 32; Action Points: 0
    Start of turn: Soldier Encounter Attack recharge fails (1d6; rolled 1).
    Conditions:
      Combat Advantage (until start of Ragnarok's next turn).
      Marked (until end of Ragnarok's next turn).
    Soldier Basic Attack (standard action, at_will):
      Attacks Ragnarok with 43 vs. 35 AC (1d20+25; rolled 18).
      Hits: 16 damage (2d8+7; rolled 7, 2).
      Ragnarok deflects 7 damage; 9 gets through (7 temp hp - 16 damage).
      Ragnarok has 81 hp remaining (90 hp - 9 damage).
      Ragnarok reacts with Strikebacks Power (immediate reaction, encounter):
        Attacks Soldier with 20 vs. 32 AC (1d20+16; rolled 4).
        Misses: 5 damage (static).
        Soldier has -1 hp remaining (4 hp - 5 damage).
        Soldier has died!
        Enduring Warrior: Ragnarok heals 5 hp (81 hp -> 86 hp; 0 hp wasted).
        Strikebacks Power has been expended.
  
Heroes win!
Ragnarok takes a short rest.
  Ragnarok has 86/118 hp; wants at least 99 hp.
    Ragnarok spends a healing surge (8 remaining).
    Ragnarok heals 38 hp (86 hp -> 118 hp; 6 hp wasted).
  Powers recharge:
    Crushing Blow recharges.
    Unbreakable recharges.
    Griffons Wrath recharges.
    Anvil Of Doom recharges.
    Spend Action Point recharges.
    Strikebacks Power recharges.
  Conditions expire:
    +1 defense bonus expires.
```
[/sblock]

[/sblock]
[/sblock]
[/sblock]


----------



## Truename (Jan 4, 2010)

*Ragnarok Level 13*

dupe


----------



## keterys (Jan 4, 2010)

Truename said:


> Thanks for doing all the hard work on Ragnarok's build. I just took a look at what's coming up and I noticed that War Ring (Paragon) is on there twice--at 17th and 19th level.




Yeah, much like the casque of tactics there are certain items that are on there because there's really nothing much better available. There were several more options when I had on dragon and av2 stuff


----------



## kilpatds (Jan 4, 2010)

Truename said:


> The Casque of Tactics had a very small impact, and the new Anvil of Doom power actually had no observable effect at all. Even though it's very powerful, it rarely hits at these levels, so most of the time it just dishes out Hammer Rhythm's static miss damage.




I think this makes the "Expertise feats fix math bug" argument. 

Notice the generally increasing combat length?  I personally think that's a bug.  (And yes, I want monsters to do more damage too...so you can get reasonable risk along with reasonable combat length)


----------



## AbdulAlhazred (Jan 4, 2010)

kilpatds said:


> I think this makes the "Expertise feats fix math bug" argument.
> 
> Notice the generally increasing combat length?  I personally think that's a bug.  (And yes, I want monsters to do more damage too...so you can get reasonable risk along with reasonable combat length)




I don't see how it proves any argument whatsoever one way or the other. The main thing that this exercise seems to have demonstrated overall is that survivability has a pretty steep curve where it is VERY high until the monster hits a certain point at which it drops to a much lower threshold. Notice the one 82.5% outlier in there at level 12. This would be a level where the PC went over the "hump" from being rather unlikely to kill the enemy to very likely to kill him. Its a fine line.

Given that at level 13 the proposed broken math has not even really kicked in yet and doesn't until more like around 16th level and up its really conclusive of nothing. Its going to be tricky actually to know the best way to illustrate it. The monster level to PC level increases at half-tiers may in fact actually make it harder to see. I'm sure Truename will test out a few different scenarios on that score as he goes on up into epic and we'll see what falls out. So far not much at all can be concluded about the initial question but he has discovered a few interesting gems along the way, which is pretty cool.


----------



## Truename (Jan 4, 2010)

kilpatds said:


> I think this makes the "Expertise feats fix math bug" argument.
> 
> Notice the generally increasing combat length? I personally think that's a bug. (And yes, I want monsters to do more damage too...so you can get reasonable risk along with reasonable combat length)




Anvil of Doom missing is a result of the high level at which I ran the tests, and the increasing combat length is due to the auto-scaling challenge level. The non-scaling progression isn't so dramatic:


```
Base challenge: level + [3, 0, 2, 0, 1]

Level 1 Ragnarok vs. Base+0: 13.6% +/- 2.1% survival (4.6 rounds) @ 491.2t/s
Level 2 Ragnarok vs. Base+0: 27.1% +/- 2.8% survival (6.4 rounds) @ 456.8t/s
Level 3 Ragnarok vs. Base+0: 14.6% +/- 2.2% survival (7.5 rounds) @ 458.6t/s
Level 4 Ragnarok vs. Base+0: 25.8% +/- 2.7% survival (6.4 rounds) @ 426.0t/s
Level 5 Ragnarok vs. Base+0: 23.7% +/- 2.6% survival (6.8 rounds) @ 401.4t/s
Level 6 Ragnarok vs. Base+0: 63.8% +/- 3.0% survival (8.3 rounds) @ 381.7t/s
Level 7 Ragnarok vs. Base+0: 55.2% +/- 3.1% survival (8.1 rounds) @ 373.3t/s
Level 8 Ragnarok vs. Base+0: 79.0% +/- 2.5% survival (7.9 rounds) @ 347.8t/s
Level 9 Ragnarok vs. Base+0: 68.7% +/- 2.9% survival (8.2 rounds) @ 320.0t/s
Level 10 Ragnarok vs. Base+0: 78.3% +/- 2.6% survival (9.2 rounds) @ 320.1t/s
Level 11 Ragnarok vs. Base+0: 98.6% +/- 0.7% survival (8.2 rounds) @ 285.8t/s
Level 12 Ragnarok vs. Base+0: 99.9% +/- 0.2% survival (7.4 rounds) @ 266.6t/s
Level 13 Ragnarok vs. Base+0: 98.9% +/- 0.6% survival (8.3 rounds) @ 273.0t/s
```



At any rate, the question we're analyzing right now is whether the to-hit/AC discrepancy affects survivability, not combat length. No fair changing the rules midstream.  I'd be running different tests if that was what we were examining.

[PS: Is there a way for the image to be displayed at a reasonable size inline?]


----------



## keterys (Jan 4, 2010)

Truename said:


> At any rate, the question we're analyzing right now is whether the to-hit/AC discrepancy affects survivability, not combat length. No fair changing the rules midstream.  I'd be running different tests if that was what we were examining.




We _know_ that to-hit affects survivability already. That's mathematically demonstrable.

It also isn't particularly interesting. The other results so far are far more interesting 

It'll be funny switching to a soldier that goes after Reflex (at -2 to hit) at some point to see how much of a difference that makes. Given how this guy's AC is leaps away from his Reflex.


----------



## Truename (Jan 4, 2010)

keterys said:


> We _know_ that to-hit affects survivability already. That's mathematically demonstrable.




Oh, come on. Do I really have to say the whole thing again?



Truename said:


> A trivial analysis of the math says that survivability should steadily drop as character level increases, and that adding Expertise feats would fix the problem. The counter-argument is that powers, feats, paragon paths, epic destinies, and magic items make up the difference.
> 
> So, the questions we're answering: "Does survivability drop significantly from level 1 to 30 when using a pre-Expertise build?" and "If it survivability drops, does Expertise 'fix' it by making survivability rates level? If it doesn't, does Expertise 'break' it by making survivability rates increase from level 1 to 30?" For the sake of argument, my hypothesis is "no" and "no."




Permit me some shorthand. 



> It also isn't particularly interesting. The other results so far are far more interesting




Well, I agree with you there. I've been thinking about coding up a "fun factor" metric that drops every time Ragnarok misses in a round. The longer the combat, or the more often he misses, the lower the metric. I would expect it to go down over time.

I've held off on it because it's not the main question right now, and also the sim isn't geared to track that sort of global metric. Might be interesting to put in after the first run is done, though.



> It'll be funny switching to a soldier that goes after Reflex (at -2 to hit) at some point to see how much of a difference that makes. Given how this guy's AC is leaps away from his Reflex.




Yeah, seeing the results so far really makes me look forward to seeing how real monsters and a 5-on-5 sim change things. Because this constantly-increasing survivability is ridiculous. Although it could reflect real-world play to a degree, judging from my experience up through level 10 and the "Epic level" thread currently going on in the General forum.


----------



## keterys (Jan 4, 2010)

Survivability and chance to hit are _very_ different things, even if chance to hit is in fact one of the many factors for survivability. If no one in a sample group successfully commits suicide, it doesn't mean that no one in the group is depressed. 

I mean, one of the things I've been interested in is seeing the difference in damage taken and mitigated, as well as how much it truly matters to have healing resources available. So far I'm feeling fairly vindicated that monster damage can safely be increased, for some creatures I'm designing.

I've also been interested in your own reaction to the survivability metrics of increasing the levels of the creatures. I think that's actually an extraordinarily standard DM response, and it's something that increases the number of misses by the PC, marginalizes the player defenses, and increases the length of the combat. None of which I'd consider a good thing.


----------



## AbdulAlhazred (Jan 4, 2010)

Well, I certainly concur with the notion that survivability increases considerably between level 1 and mid-to-high heroic tier. 4e level 1 characters are a LOT less likely to die due to a bad die roll than in previous Es but its not too hard to make a mistake and/or have a short run of bad luck get you killed, plus you have a very limited set of daily "fix this mess" options before 5th level.

So the initial low and ramping up survival at the start is pretty much what I'd expect. The ever increasing survival seems reasonable as well since I think the lone monster is a lot more disadvantaged than the lone PC. I would not have expected to see equal level survival odds worse than 95% anyway at most levels since much below that and you're going to be needing a HECK of a lot of Raise Dead over the course of a campaign. Even at 95% you'll probably die 4 or more times in 30 levels.


----------



## keterys (Jan 4, 2010)

Eh - when you've got a group of people who can toss heals, hand out potions, focus fire and control effects on critical enemies... I'd imagine it'd require a much lower % to die all that often.


----------



## Danceofmasks (Jan 4, 2010)

Truename said:


> At any rate, the question we're analyzing right now is whether the to-hit/AC discrepancy affects survivability, not combat length. No fair changing the rules midstream.  I'd be running different tests if that was what we were examining.




Changing the rules or not, if you're examining to-hit vs survivability, maybe using a character that deals no damage on a miss might be a better idea.


----------



## Truename (Jan 4, 2010)

Danceofmasks said:


> Changing the rules or not, if you're examining to-hit vs survivability, maybe using a character that deals no damage on a miss might be a better idea.




Looks like I phrased myself badly. I'm not examining to-hit vs. survivability, I'm examining the claim that the discrepancy in monster to-hit / AC and PC to-hit / AC starting in mid-paragon means "the math is broken." 

One group argues that the discrepancy between monsters' to-hit / AC and PCs to-hit / AC means "the math is broken" and some sort of fix is required for PCs at high levels. They point to the Expertise feats as a "math fix" that proves this opinion.

Another group argues that there's more to the math than to-hit and AC, and that PCs access to powers, feats, paragon paths, epic destinies, and magic item powers makes up for the to-hit / AC discrepancy. They say no fix is necessary and the math in question is just fine.

I'm testing the question by looking at survivability from levels 1-30 and seeing if it drops as the "math is broken" group would predict, or stays level as the "it's just fine" group would predict.

Clear as mud?

(The interesting thing has been the third result that nobody was predicting, at least not loudly, which is that survivability is going up dramatically. I'm not sure what to make of that, other than to question the validity of my simulation.)

So... using a feat that allows Ragnarok to deal damage on a miss is perfectly fine, because it's part of the hypothesis that feats, powers, etc. make up for monsters' higher to-hit and AC.


----------



## keterys (Jan 4, 2010)

Truename said:


> I'm testing the question by looking at survivability from levels 1-30 and seeing if it drops as the "math is broken" group would predict, or stays level as the "it's just fine" group would predict.
> 
> Clear as mud?




I think the expertise feats are broken, no matter how it's argued. If they're helpful for the game, it should just be errata. If they're not helpful, they shouldn't exist. No matter what, +3 to hit from a feat is too much, and that to-hit only apply for certain weapon types or power types is just damn poor design. Which group am I? 

Even bypassing that for a second... I think both of the following:
1) Mathematically, there is a disparity between defenses and attack bonuses at very high level, so some fix to maintain sweet spot is laudable.
2) Monsters do not do nearly enough damage and combats are not nearly threatening enough as you get higher level

Stick to just trying to make a good simulation, and don't worry about trying to prove anything vis a vis expertise through survivability. It's just not meaningful.


----------



## Danceofmasks (Jan 4, 2010)

Well, survivability may be going up 'cos ragnarok is a tank.
And soldiers are tanks.
PC tanks are supposed to be better than monster tanks.

Did I miss something, or is ragnarok using meliorating armor?
I like it, sure .. but if it's the math you're talking about, getting +1 AC per milestone can be considered a possible "math fix"

From playing experience, however, the greatest treats to a party of PCs isn't the endless swinging at each other.
It's the guy that blams the whole party targeting a NAD (and therefore hitting more reliably), and inflicting a status condition and/or ongoing damage on the side.
With a slightly increased hit chance, it's those attacks that will wipe a party, not another 12 damage melee attack.
On the flipside, it is then imperative for the party to remove that particular threat as quickly as possible, whether through KO or a debilitating condition of their own.

I'm just mentioning enemy controllers and I guess artillery as well, 'cos those are the times when you try to play shield or staff of defense and find yourself just 1 point short ... when even with the lowest hp in the group I generally don't care about being targeted by soldiers or brutes.


----------



## Truename (Jan 5, 2010)

keterys said:


> Yeah, much like the casque of tactics there are certain items that are on there because there's really nothing much better available. There were several more options when I had on dragon and av2 stuff




I'm confused, though--is it legal to wear the same magic ring twice? I wouldn't think that would stack. I suppose you could get two uses of the magic item daily.

I couldn't find a clear rule on this in PH1--your thoughts?

Also, is the magic item daily power _in addition_ to the property, or _instead of_ the property?


----------



## Truename (Jan 5, 2010)

*Ragnarok Level 14*

This level brought a nice boost from the half-level bonus, as expected, and a similar boost from the extra strength and constitution modifier. The Iron Armbands upgrade and Blood Thirst feat also propelled damage up, reducing combat length and providing a bit of a increase in survivability.

Sadly, my simulation speed continues to go down. In the very beginning, when the sim was nothing more than a to-hit bonus and a damage roll, I could do a million runs in a few minutes. Now my low-end simulation is 1,000 runs and it takes over five minutes. I may have to take some time out for optimization soon.

Here are the incremental results, vs. level +[5, 2, 4, 2, 3].


```
Level 13 Ragnarok (vs. Level 14 challenges): 13.0% +/- 2.1%
Add level 14: 48.7% +/- 3.1%
Add stat bonuses: 79.7% +/- 2.5%
Upgrade Iron Armbands of Power to Paragon: 82.2% +/- 2.4%
Add Blood Thirst feat: 86.2% +/- 2.1%
```

I didn't run the entire level-by-level simulation this time, since it takes a long time to run and nothing changed in the simulation that should affect the previous levels' results. Instead, I appended this level's results to the level 13 run.


```
Base challenge: level + [3, 0, 2, 0, 1]

Level 1 Ragnarok vs. Base+0: 12.1% +/- 2.0% survival (4.6 rounds) @ 491.7t/s
Level 2 Ragnarok vs. Base+0: 31.0% +/- 2.9% survival (6.3 rounds) @ 457.2t/s
Level 3 Ragnarok vs. Base+0: 13.1% +/- 2.1% survival (7.6 rounds) @ 458.4t/s
Level 4 Ragnarok vs. Base+0: 24.8% +/- 2.7% survival (6.4 rounds) @ 427.0t/s
Level 5 Ragnarok vs. Base+0: 24.0% +/- 2.6% survival (6.9 rounds) @ 402.6t/s
Level 6 Ragnarok vs. Base+1: 21.2% +/- 2.5% survival (9.3 rounds) @ 395.6t/s
Level 7 Ragnarok vs. Base+1: 18.6% +/- 2.4% survival (9.0 rounds) @ 389.8t/s
Level 8 Ragnarok vs. Base+1: 46.3% +/- 3.1% survival (9.1 rounds) @ 347.9t/s
Level 9 Ragnarok vs. Base+1: 27.2% +/- 2.8% survival (9.2 rounds) @ 345.5t/s
Level 10 Ragnarok vs. Base+1: 33.8% +/- 2.9% survival (10.3 rounds) @ 325.5t/s
Level 11 Ragnarok vs. Base+2: 57.1% +/- 3.1% survival (10.5 rounds) @ 302.0t/s
Level 12 Ragnarok vs. Base+2: 82.5% +/- 2.4% survival (9.5 rounds) @ 280.8t/s
Level 13 Ragnarok vs. Base+2: 57.4% +/- 3.1% survival (10.5 rounds) @ 296.2t/s
Level 14 Ragnarok vs. Base+2: 86.2% +/- 2.1% survival (9.2 rounds) @ 281.6t/s
```

Here's the detailed run, also versus level +[5, 2, 4, 2, 3].

[sblock=Level 14 Ragnarok vs. Soldier]

[sblock=Combatants]

```
Level 14 Ragnarok:
  HP: 125/125; Temp HP: 0; Surges: 17; Surge Value: 41
  AC: 33; Action Points: 1
  Str: 20(+5); Con: 22(+6); Dex: 13(+1); Int: 9(-1); Wis: 15(+2); Cha: 11(+0)
  Initiative Bonus: +10
  Race: Dwarf
    Ability Scores: [16, 16, 12, 8, 12, 10] => [16, 18, 12, 8, 14, 10]
    Dwarven Resilience: Use Second Wind as minor action.
  Class: Fighter
    Base HP: 115 (15 class + 22 con + 78 level)
    Base Surges: 15 (9 class + 6 con)
    One-Handed Weapon Talent: +1 bonus to attack rolls.
    Combat Challenge: Attacks mark opponent until end of next turn.
  Paragon Path: Iron Vanguard
    Features:
      Enduring Warrior: Heal 5 hit points when enemy drops to 0 hp or fewer.
      Ferocious Reaction: Gain +4 defense bonus (until start of next turn) when spending action point.
    Powers:
      Frontline Surge:
        Encounter
        Standard Action     Melee
        Attack: 1d20+18 vs. AC
        Hit: 2d10[brutal 2]+14 damage.
        Crit adds: 3d12 damage.
        Miss: 6 damage.
        Effect: Mark opponent (until end of next turn).
      Inexorable Shift: (Not simulated.)
  Feats:
    Toughness: Increase hp by 10.
    Improved Vigor: +2 temp hp on hit with an invigorating power.
    Dwarven Weapon Training: +2 bonus to damage rolls.
    Armor Proficiency (Plate Armor): (Not simulated.)
    Dwarven Durability: Increase surges by 2 and surge value by 6.
    Hammer Rhythm: Deal 6 damage on misses that otherwise deal no damage.
    Armor Specialization (Plate): +1 AC bonus.
    Marked Scourge: Once per round, +2 bonus to damage rolls vs. marked enemy.
    Blood Thirst: +2 to melee damage rolls vs. bloodied opponent.
  Items:
    Main hand: Vicious Craghammer +3
      One-handed weapon
      Damage: 1d10[brutal 2]
      Proficient: +2
      Enhancement: +3 attack rolls and damage rolls
      Critical: 3d12 damage.
      Group: Hammer
    Off-hand: Heavy Shield
      AC Bonus: +2
    Armor: Meliorating Gith Plate Armor +3
      AC Bonus: +10
      Enhancement: +3
      Property: Increase enhancement by one at each milestone.
    Head Slot: Casque Of Tactics (Paragon)
      Property: +2 initiative bonus.
    Neck Slot: Collar Of Recovery +2
      Enhancement: +2
      Property: +2 to healing surge value.
    Arms Slot: Iron Armbands Of Power (Paragon)
      Property: Gain a +4 bonus to melee damage rolls.
    Hands Slot: Strikebacks
      Strikebacks Power:
        Encounter
        Immediate Reaction
        Trigger: Hit by an attack.
        Effect: Make a melee basic attack.
    Waist Slot: Belt Of Vigor (Paragon)
      Property: +2 to healing surge value.
    Feet Slot: Boots Of The Fencing Master
      Property: On Shift: Gain +1 defense bonus (until end of next turn).
  Powers:
    Knee Breaker:
      Daily * Invigorating
      Standard Action     Melee
      Attack: 1d20+18 vs. AC
      Hit:
        2d10[brutal 2]+20 damage.
        Grant 8 temporary hit points.
      Crit adds: 3d12 damage.
      Miss: Half of 2d10[brutal 2]+20 damage.
      Effect: Mark opponent (until end of next turn).
    Crushing Surge:
      At-Will * Invigorating
      Standard Action     Melee
      Attack: 1d20+18 vs. AC
      Hit:
        1d10[brutal 2]+14 damage.
        Grant 8 temporary hit points.
      Crit adds: 3d12 damage.
      Miss: 6 damage.
      Effect: Mark opponent (until end of next turn).
    Brash Strike:
      At-Will
      Standard Action     Melee
      Attack: 1d20+20 vs. AC
      Hit: 1d10[brutal 2]+20 damage.
      Crit adds: 3d12 damage.
      Miss: 6 damage.
      Effect:
        Opponent gets Combat Advantage (until start of Ragnarok's next turn).
        Mark opponent (until end of next turn).
    Boundless Endurance:
      Daily * Stance
      Minor Action     Personal
      Effect: Gain regen 8 hp when bloodied (stance).
    Crushing Blow:
      Encounter
      Standard Action     Melee
      Attack: 1d20+18 vs. AC
      Hit: 2d10[brutal 2]+20 damage.
      Crit adds: 3d12 damage.
      Miss: 6 damage.
      Effect: Mark opponent (until end of next turn).
    Rain Of Steel:
      Daily * Stance
      Minor Action     Personal
      Effect: At the start of opponent's turn: 1d10[brutal 2]+5 damage.
    Unbreakable:
      Encounter
      Immediate Reaction     Personal
      Trigger: Hit by an attack.
      Effect: Reduce damage by 11 points.
    Griffons Wrath:
      Encounter
      Standard Action     Melee
      Attack: 1d20+18 vs. AC
      Hit:
        2d10[brutal 2]+14 damage.
        Opponent gets -2 AC penalty (until end of Ragnarok's next turn).
      Crit adds: 3d12 damage.
      Miss: 6 damage.
      Effect: Mark opponent (until end of next turn).
    Jackal Strike:
      Daily * Reliable
      Free Action     Melee
      Attack: 1d20+18 vs. AC
      Hit: 3d10[brutal 2]+14 damage.
      Crit adds: 3d12 damage.
      Miss:
        Not expended.
        6 damage.
      Effect: Mark opponent (until end of next turn).
    Defensive Resurgence:
      Daily
      Minor Action     Personal
      Effect:
        Spend a healing surge and regain 41 hit points.
        Gain +1 defense bonus (until start of next turn).
    Anvil Of Doom:
      Encounter
      Standard Action     Melee
      Attack: 1d20+18 vs. AC
      Hit:
        2d10[brutal 2]+14 damage.
        Opponent gets Stunned (until end of Ragnarok's next turn).
      Crit adds: 3d12 damage.
      Miss: 6 damage.
      Effect: Mark opponent (until end of next turn).
  Combat Actions:
    Spend Action Point:
      Encounter
      Free Action
      Effect: Spend an action point and gain a standard action.
    Second Wind:
      Encounter
      Minor Action
      Effect:
        Spend a healing surge and regain 41 hit points.
        Gain +2 defense bonus (until start of next turn).
    Shift:
      At-Will
      Move Action
      Effect: Gain +1 defense bonus (until end of next turn).
    Melee Basic Attack:
      At-Will
      Standard Action     Melee
      Attack: 1d20+18 vs. AC
      Hit: 1d10[brutal 2]+14 damage.
      Crit adds: 3d12 damage.
      Miss: 6 damage.
      Effect: Mark opponent (until end of next turn).

Level 16 Soldier:
  HP: 157/157; Temp HP: 0; Surges: 2; Surge Value: 39
  AC: 32; Action Points: 0
  Str: 24(+7); Con: 21(+5); Dex: 21(+5); Int: 21(+5); Wis: 21(+5); Cha: 21(+5)
  Initiative Bonus: +15
  Monster
  Powers:
    Soldier Encounter Attack:
      Encounter
      Standard Action     Melee
      Recharge :5: :6:
      Attack: 1d20+23 vs. AC
      Hit: 4d10+7 damage.
    Soldier Basic Attack:
      At-Will
      Standard Action     Melee
      Attack: 1d20+23 vs. AC
      Hit: 2d8+7 damage.
  Combat Actions:
    Spend Action Point:
      Encounter
      Free Action
      Effect: Spend an action point and gain a standard action.

Level 17 Soldier:
  HP: 165/165; Temp HP: 0; Surges: 2; Surge Value: 41
  AC: 33; Action Points: 0
  Str: 24(+7); Con: 21(+5); Dex: 21(+5); Int: 21(+5); Wis: 21(+5); Cha: 21(+5)
  Initiative Bonus: +15
  Monster
  Powers:
    Soldier Encounter Attack:
      Encounter
      Standard Action     Melee
      Recharge :5: :6:
      Attack: 1d20+24 vs. AC
      Hit: 4d10+7 damage.
    Soldier Basic Attack:
      At-Will
      Standard Action     Melee
      Attack: 1d20+24 vs. AC
      Hit: 2d8+7 damage.
  Combat Actions:
    Spend Action Point:
      Encounter
      Free Action
      Effect: Spend an action point and gain a standard action.

Level 18 Soldier:
  HP: 174/174; Temp HP: 0; Surges: 2; Surge Value: 43
  AC: 34; Action Points: 0
  Str: 25(+7); Con: 22(+6); Dex: 22(+6); Int: 22(+6); Wis: 22(+6); Cha: 22(+6)
  Initiative Bonus: +17
  Monster
  Powers:
    Soldier Encounter Attack:
      Encounter
      Standard Action     Melee
      Recharge :5: :6:
      Attack: 1d20+25 vs. AC
      Hit: 4d10+7 damage.
    Soldier Basic Attack:
      At-Will
      Standard Action     Melee
      Attack: 1d20+25 vs. AC
      Hit: 2d8+7 damage.
  Combat Actions:
    Spend Action Point:
      Encounter
      Free Action
      Effect: Spend an action point and gain a standard action.

Level 19 Soldier:
  HP: 182/182; Temp HP: 0; Surges: 2; Surge Value: 45
  AC: 35; Action Points: 0
  Str: 25(+7); Con: 22(+6); Dex: 22(+6); Int: 22(+6); Wis: 22(+6); Cha: 22(+6)
  Initiative Bonus: +17
  Monster
  Powers:
    Soldier Encounter Attack:
      Encounter
      Standard Action     Melee
      Recharge :5: :6:
      Attack: 1d20+26 vs. AC
      Hit: 4d10+7 damage.
    Soldier Basic Attack:
      At-Will
      Standard Action     Melee
      Attack: 1d20+26 vs. AC
      Hit: 3d6+8 damage.
  Combat Actions:
    Spend Action Point:
      Encounter
      Free Action
      Effect: Spend an action point and gain a standard action.
```
[/sblock]

```
Days simulated: 1000
Challenge: level 14 Ragnarok vs. level + [5, 2, 4, 2, 3] Soldier

Avg rounds per fight (when survived): 9.2
  3  (1.0%): ====
  4  (4.2%): ================
  5 (10.8%): ===================================
  6 (21.1%): ======================================================
  7 (33.5%): =================================================================
  8 (46.1%): ===================================================================
  9 (57.8%): =============================================================
 10 (69.0%): ===========================================================
 11 (78.6%): ==================================================
 12 (85.2%): ===================================
 13 (90.0%): =========================
 14 (94.1%): =====================
 15 (96.4%): ============
 16 (98.0%): ========
 17 (98.8%): ====
 18 (99.4%): ===
 19 (99.7%): =

Avg fights survived: 4.6
  2  (8.0%): ====
  3 (11.6%): ==
  4 (15.8%): ===
  5(100.0%): ===================================================================

Avg surges remaining (survivors only): 7.3 of 17
  1  (0.5%): =
  2  (2.0%): =====
  3  (3.8%): ======
  4 (10.2%): ========================
  5 (19.5%): ===================================
  6 (33.7%): =====================================================
  7 (51.4%): ===================================================================
  8 (69.1%): ===================================================================
  9 (85.2%): ============================================================
 10 (93.5%): ===============================
 11 (97.9%): ================
 12 (99.4%): =====
 13 (99.9%): =

Survival rate: 84.2% +/- 2.3%

Simulated 279.2 turns/sec (89668 turns / 321.1 seconds).
```
[sblock=Example combats]
[sblock=Example of 0 fight(s) survived (0.7% chance)
[sblock=FIGHT #1: Level 14 Ragnarok VS. Level 19 Soldier]

```
Roll initiative!
  Ragnarok rolls 28 initiative (1d20+10; rolled 18).
  Soldier rolls 37 initiative (1d20+17; rolled 20).
  Initiative order: 
    Soldier
    Ragnarok

Round 1:
  Soldier's turn:
    HP: 182/182; Temp HP: 0; Surges: 2; Surge Value: 45
    AC: 35; Action Points: 0
    Soldier Encounter Attack (standard action, encounter):
      Attacks Ragnarok with 43 vs. 33 AC (1d20+26; rolled 17).
      Hits: 38 damage (4d10+7; rolled 10, 10, 6, 5).
      Ragnarok reacts with Unbreakable (immediate reaction, encounter):
        Damage is reduced to 27 hp (38 hp - 11 hp).
        Unbreakable has been expended.
      Ragnarok has 98 hp remaining (125 hp - 27 damage).
      Soldier Encounter Attack has been expended.
  Ragnarok's turn:
    HP: 98/125; Temp HP: 0; Surges: 17; Surge Value: 41
    AC: 33; Action Points: 1
    Crushing Surge (standard action, at_will):
      Attacks Soldier with 32 vs. 35 AC (1d20+18; rolled 14).
      Misses: 6 damage (static).
      Soldier has 176 hp remaining (182 hp - 6 damage).
      Soldier gets Marked (until end of Ragnarok's next turn).
    Spend Action Point (free action, encounter):
      Ragnarok spends an action point (0 remaining).
      Ferocious Reaction: Ragnarok gets +4 defense bonus (until start of next turn).
      Ragnarok gains a standard action.
      Spend Action Point has been expended.
    Rain Of Steel (minor action, daily):
      Ragnarok gets Rain of Steel (stance).
      Rain Of Steel has been expended.
    Brash Strike (standard action, at_will):
      Attacks Soldier with 27 vs. 35 AC (1d20+20; rolled 7).
      Misses: 6 damage (static).
      Soldier has 170 hp remaining (176 hp - 6 damage).
      Soldier gets Combat Advantage (until start of Ragnarok's next turn).
      Soldier gets Marked (until end of Ragnarok's next turn).
    Shift (move action, at_will):
      Ragnarok gets +1 defense bonus (until end of next turn).
  
Round 2:
  Soldier's turn:
    HP: 170/182; Temp HP: 0; Surges: 2; Surge Value: 45
    AC: 35; Action Points: 0
    Start of turn:
      Soldier Encounter Attack recharge succeeds (1d6; rolled 6).
      Rain of Steel:
        Soldier takes: 16 damage (1d10[brutal 2]+7; rolled 9).
        Marked Scourge has been expended.
        Soldier has 154 hp remaining (170 hp - 16 damage).
    Conditions:
      Combat Advantage (until start of Ragnarok's next turn).
      Marked (until end of Ragnarok's next turn).
    Soldier Encounter Attack (standard action, encounter):
      Attacks Ragnarok with 48 vs. 38 AC (1d20+28; rolled 20).
      Crits: 47 damage (4d10[max]+7; rolled max).
      Ragnarok has 51 hp remaining (98 hp - 47 damage).
      Ragnarok has been bloodied.
      Ragnarok reacts with Strikebacks Power (immediate reaction, encounter):
        Attacks Soldier with 20 vs. 35 AC (1d20+18; rolled 2).
        Misses: 6 damage (static).
        Soldier has 148 hp remaining (154 hp - 6 damage).
        Soldier gets Marked (until end of Ragnarok's next turn).
        Strikebacks Power has been expended.
      Soldier Encounter Attack has been expended.
  Ragnarok's turn:
    HP: 51/125 (bloodied); Temp HP: 0; Surges: 17; Surge Value: 41
    AC: 38; Action Points: 0
    Start of turn:
      +4 defense bonus expires.
      Marked Scourge recharges.
      Opponent's Combat Advantage expires.
    Conditions:
      Rain of Steel (stance).
      +1 defense bonus (until end of this turn).
    Shift (move action, at_will):
      Ragnarok gets +1 defense bonus (until end of next turn).
    Crushing Blow (standard action, encounter):
      Attacks Soldier with 34 vs. 35 AC (1d20+18; rolled 16).
      Misses: 6 damage (static).
      Soldier has 142 hp remaining (148 hp - 6 damage).
      Soldier gets Marked (until end of Ragnarok's next turn).
      Crushing Blow has been expended.
    Second Wind (minor action, encounter):
      Ragnarok spends a healing surge (16 remaining).
      Ragnarok heals 41 hp (51 hp -> 92 hp; 0 hp wasted).
      Ragnarok gets +2 defense bonus (until start of next turn).
      Second Wind has been expended.
    End of turn: +1 defense bonus expires.
  
Round 3:
  Soldier's turn:
    HP: 142/182; Temp HP: 0; Surges: 2; Surge Value: 45
    AC: 35; Action Points: 0
    Start of turn:
      Soldier Encounter Attack recharge succeeds (1d6; rolled 6).
      Rain of Steel:
        Soldier takes: 16 damage (1d10[brutal 2]+7; rolled 9).
        Marked Scourge has been expended.
        Soldier has 126 hp remaining (142 hp - 16 damage).
    Conditions: Marked (until end of Ragnarok's next turn).
    Soldier Encounter Attack (standard action, encounter):
      Attacks Ragnarok with 38 vs. 36 AC (1d20+26; rolled 12).
      Hits: 38 damage (4d10+7; rolled 8, 4, 10, 9).
      Ragnarok has 54 hp remaining (92 hp - 38 damage).
      Ragnarok has been bloodied.
      Soldier Encounter Attack has been expended.
  Ragnarok's turn:
    HP: 54/125 (bloodied); Temp HP: 0; Surges: 16; Surge Value: 41
    AC: 36; Action Points: 0
    Start of turn:
      +2 defense bonus expires.
      Marked Scourge recharges.
    Conditions:
      Rain of Steel (stance).
      +1 defense bonus (until end of this turn).
    Anvil Of Doom (standard action, encounter):
      Attacks Soldier with 22 vs. 35 AC (1d20+18; rolled 4).
      Misses: 6 damage (static).
      Soldier has 120 hp remaining (126 hp - 6 damage).
      Soldier gets Marked (until end of Ragnarok's next turn).
      Anvil Of Doom has been expended.
    Shift (move action, at_will):
      Ragnarok gets +1 defense bonus (until end of next turn).
    Boundless Endurance (minor action, daily):
      Ragnarok gets regen 8 hp when bloodied (stance).
      Rain of Steel expires.
      Boundless Endurance has been expended.
    End of turn: +1 defense bonus expires.
  
Round 4:
  Soldier's turn:
    HP: 120/182; Temp HP: 0; Surges: 2; Surge Value: 45
    AC: 35; Action Points: 0
    Start of turn: Soldier Encounter Attack recharge fails (1d6; rolled 3).
    Conditions: Marked (until end of Ragnarok's next turn).
    Soldier Basic Attack (standard action, at_will):
      Attacks Ragnarok with 44 vs. 34 AC (1d20+26; rolled 18).
      Hits: 15 damage (3d6+8; rolled 2, 1, 4).
      Ragnarok has 39 hp remaining (54 hp - 15 damage).
  Ragnarok's turn:
    HP: 39/125 (bloodied); Temp HP: 0; Surges: 16; Surge Value: 41
    AC: 34; Action Points: 0
    Start of turn: Ragnarok heals 8 hp (39 hp -> 47 hp; 0 hp wasted).
    Conditions:
      +1 defense bonus (until end of this turn).
      regen 8 hp when bloodied (stance).
    Brash Strike (standard action, at_will):
      Attacks Soldier with 29 vs. 35 AC (1d20+20; rolled 9).
      Misses: 6 damage (static).
      Soldier has 114 hp remaining (120 hp - 6 damage).
      Soldier gets Combat Advantage (until start of Ragnarok's next turn).
      Soldier gets Marked (until end of Ragnarok's next turn).
    Shift (move action, at_will):
      Ragnarok gets +1 defense bonus (until end of next turn).
    End of turn: +1 defense bonus expires.
  
Round 5:
  Soldier's turn:
    HP: 114/182; Temp HP: 0; Surges: 2; Surge Value: 45
    AC: 35; Action Points: 0
    Start of turn: Soldier Encounter Attack recharge fails (1d6; rolled 3).
    Conditions:
      Combat Advantage (until start of Ragnarok's next turn).
      Marked (until end of Ragnarok's next turn).
    Soldier Basic Attack (standard action, at_will):
      Attacks Ragnarok with 41 vs. 34 AC (1d20+28; rolled 13).
      Hits: 21 damage (3d6+8; rolled 2, 6, 5).
      Ragnarok has 26 hp remaining (47 hp - 21 damage).
  Ragnarok's turn:
    HP: 26/125 (bloodied); Temp HP: 0; Surges: 16; Surge Value: 41
    AC: 34; Action Points: 0
    Start of turn:
      Opponent's Combat Advantage expires.
      Ragnarok heals 8 hp (26 hp -> 34 hp; 0 hp wasted).
    Conditions:
      regen 8 hp when bloodied (stance).
      +1 defense bonus (until end of this turn).
    Knee Breaker (standard action, daily):
      Attacks Soldier with 32 vs. 35 AC (1d20+18; rolled 14).
      Misses: 16 damage (half of 2d10[brutal 2]+22; rolled 3, 7).
      Marked Scourge has been expended.
      Soldier has 98 hp remaining (114 hp - 16 damage).
      Soldier gets Marked (until end of Ragnarok's next turn).
      Knee Breaker has been expended.
    Shift (move action, at_will):
      Ragnarok gets +1 defense bonus (until end of next turn).
    End of turn: +1 defense bonus expires.
  
Round 6:
  Soldier's turn:
    HP: 98/182; Temp HP: 0; Surges: 2; Surge Value: 45
    AC: 35; Action Points: 0
    Start of turn: Soldier Encounter Attack recharge fails (1d6; rolled 2).
    Conditions: Marked (until end of Ragnarok's next turn).
    Soldier Basic Attack (standard action, at_will):
      Attacks Ragnarok with 41 vs. 34 AC (1d20+26; rolled 15).
      Hits: 18 damage (3d6+8; rolled 3, 1, 6).
      Ragnarok has 16 hp remaining (34 hp - 18 damage).
  Ragnarok's turn:
    HP: 16/125 (bloodied); Temp HP: 0; Surges: 16; Surge Value: 41
    AC: 34; Action Points: 0
    Start of turn:
      Marked Scourge recharges.
      Ragnarok heals 8 hp (16 hp -> 24 hp; 0 hp wasted).
    Conditions:
      regen 8 hp when bloodied (stance).
      +1 defense bonus (until end of this turn).
    Griffons Wrath (standard action, encounter):
      Attacks Soldier with 34 vs. 35 AC (1d20+18; rolled 16).
      Misses: 6 damage (static).
      Soldier has 92 hp remaining (98 hp - 6 damage).
      Soldier gets Marked (until end of Ragnarok's next turn).
      Griffons Wrath has been expended.
    Defensive Resurgence (minor action, daily):
      Ragnarok spends a healing surge (15 remaining).
      Ragnarok heals 41 hp (24 hp -> 65 hp; 0 hp wasted).
      Ragnarok gets +1 defense bonus (until start of next turn).
      Defensive Resurgence has been expended.
    Shift (move action, at_will):
      Ragnarok gets +1 defense bonus (until end of next turn).
    End of turn: +1 defense bonus expires.
  
Round 7:
  Soldier's turn:
    HP: 92/182; Temp HP: 0; Surges: 2; Surge Value: 45
    AC: 35; Action Points: 0
    Start of turn: Soldier Encounter Attack recharge fails (1d6; rolled 3).
    Conditions: Marked (until end of Ragnarok's next turn).
    Soldier Basic Attack (standard action, at_will):
      Attacks Ragnarok with 37 vs. 35 AC (1d20+26; rolled 11).
      Hits: 21 damage (3d6+8; rolled 5, 4, 4).
      Ragnarok has 44 hp remaining (65 hp - 21 damage).
      Ragnarok has been bloodied.
  Ragnarok's turn:
    HP: 44/125 (bloodied); Temp HP: 0; Surges: 15; Surge Value: 41
    AC: 35; Action Points: 0
    Start of turn:
      +1 defense bonus expires.
      Ragnarok heals 8 hp (44 hp -> 52 hp; 0 hp wasted).
    Conditions:
      regen 8 hp when bloodied (stance).
      +1 defense bonus (until end of this turn).
    Shift (move action, at_will):
      Ragnarok gets +1 defense bonus (until end of next turn).
    Brash Strike (standard action, at_will):
      Attacks Soldier with 27 vs. 35 AC (1d20+20; rolled 7).
      Misses: 6 damage (static).
      Soldier has 86 hp remaining (92 hp - 6 damage).
      Soldier has been bloodied.
      Ragnarok uses Jackal Strike (free action, daily):
        Attacks Soldier with 25 vs. 35 AC (1d20+18; rolled 7).
        Misses:
          Not expended.
          6 damage (static).
        Soldier has 80 hp remaining (86 hp - 6 damage).
        Soldier gets Marked (until end of Ragnarok's next turn).
      Soldier gets Combat Advantage (until start of Ragnarok's next turn).
      Soldier gets Marked (until end of Ragnarok's next turn).
    End of turn: +1 defense bonus expires.
  
Round 8:
  Soldier's turn:
    HP: 80/182 (bloodied); Temp HP: 0; Surges: 2; Surge Value: 45
    AC: 35; Action Points: 0
    Start of turn: Soldier Encounter Attack recharge fails (1d6; rolled 2).
    Conditions:
      Combat Advantage (until start of Ragnarok's next turn).
      Marked (until end of Ragnarok's next turn).
    Soldier Basic Attack (standard action, at_will):
      Attacks Ragnarok with 32 vs. 34 AC (1d20+28; rolled 4).
      Misses.
  Ragnarok's turn:
    HP: 52/125 (bloodied); Temp HP: 0; Surges: 15; Surge Value: 41
    AC: 34; Action Points: 0
    Start of turn:
      Opponent's Combat Advantage expires.
      Ragnarok heals 8 hp (52 hp -> 60 hp; 0 hp wasted).
    Conditions:
      regen 8 hp when bloodied (stance).
      +1 defense bonus (until end of this turn).
    Brash Strike (standard action, at_will):
      Attacks Soldier with 35 vs. 35 AC (1d20+20; rolled 15).
      Hits: 33 damage (1d10[brutal 2]+24; rolled 1, 9).
      Marked Scourge has been expended.
      Soldier has 47 hp remaining (80 hp - 33 damage).
      Soldier gets Combat Advantage (until start of Ragnarok's next turn).
      Soldier gets Marked (until end of Ragnarok's next turn).
    Shift (move action, at_will):
      Ragnarok gets +1 defense bonus (until end of next turn).
    End of turn: +1 defense bonus expires.
  
Round 9:
  Soldier's turn:
    HP: 47/182 (bloodied); Temp HP: 0; Surges: 2; Surge Value: 45
    AC: 35; Action Points: 0
    Start of turn: Soldier Encounter Attack recharge fails (1d6; rolled 3).
    Conditions:
      Combat Advantage (until start of Ragnarok's next turn).
      Marked (until end of Ragnarok's next turn).
    Soldier Basic Attack (standard action, at_will):
      Attacks Ragnarok with 48 vs. 34 AC (1d20+28; rolled 20).
      Crits: 26 damage (3d6[max]+8; rolled max).
      Ragnarok has 34 hp remaining (60 hp - 26 damage).
  Ragnarok's turn:
    HP: 34/125 (bloodied); Temp HP: 0; Surges: 15; Surge Value: 41
    AC: 34; Action Points: 0
    Start of turn:
      Marked Scourge recharges.
      Opponent's Combat Advantage expires.
      Ragnarok heals 8 hp (34 hp -> 42 hp; 0 hp wasted).
    Conditions:
      regen 8 hp when bloodied (stance).
      +1 defense bonus (until end of this turn).
    Brash Strike (standard action, at_will):
      Attacks Soldier with 36 vs. 35 AC (1d20+20; rolled 16).
      Hits: 28 damage (1d10[brutal 2]+24; rolled 4).
      Marked Scourge has been expended.
      Soldier has 19 hp remaining (47 hp - 28 damage).
      Soldier gets Combat Advantage (until start of Ragnarok's next turn).
      Soldier gets Marked (until end of Ragnarok's next turn).
    Shift (move action, at_will):
      Ragnarok gets +1 defense bonus (until end of next turn).
    End of turn: +1 defense bonus expires.
  
Round 10:
  Soldier's turn:
    HP: 19/182 (bloodied); Temp HP: 0; Surges: 2; Surge Value: 45
    AC: 35; Action Points: 0
    Start of turn: Soldier Encounter Attack recharge succeeds (1d6; rolled 5).
    Conditions:
      Combat Advantage (until start of Ragnarok's next turn).
      Marked (until end of Ragnarok's next turn).
    Soldier Encounter Attack (standard action, encounter):
      Attacks Ragnarok with 41 vs. 34 AC (1d20+28; rolled 13).
      Hits: 33 damage (4d10+7; rolled 7, 7, 8, 4).
      Ragnarok has 9 hp remaining (42 hp - 33 damage).
      Soldier Encounter Attack has been expended.
  Ragnarok's turn:
    HP: 9/125 (bloodied); Temp HP: 0; Surges: 15; Surge Value: 41
    AC: 34; Action Points: 0
    Start of turn:
      Marked Scourge recharges.
      Opponent's Combat Advantage expires.
      Ragnarok heals 8 hp (9 hp -> 17 hp; 0 hp wasted).
    Conditions:
      regen 8 hp when bloodied (stance).
      +1 defense bonus (until end of this turn).
    Brash Strike (standard action, at_will):
      Attacks Soldier with 32 vs. 35 AC (1d20+20; rolled 12).
      Misses: 6 damage (static).
      Soldier has 13 hp remaining (19 hp - 6 damage).
      Soldier gets Combat Advantage (until start of Ragnarok's next turn).
      Soldier gets Marked (until end of Ragnarok's next turn).
    Shift (move action, at_will):
      Ragnarok gets +1 defense bonus (until end of next turn).
    End of turn: +1 defense bonus expires.
  
Round 11:
  Soldier's turn:
    HP: 13/182 (bloodied); Temp HP: 0; Surges: 2; Surge Value: 45
    AC: 35; Action Points: 0
    Start of turn: Soldier Encounter Attack recharge fails (1d6; rolled 3).
    Conditions:
      Combat Advantage (until start of Ragnarok's next turn).
      Marked (until end of Ragnarok's next turn).
    Soldier Basic Attack (standard action, at_will):
      Attacks Ragnarok with 41 vs. 34 AC (1d20+28; rolled 13).
      Hits: 23 damage (3d6+8; rolled 6, 6, 3).
      Ragnarok has -6 hp remaining (17 hp - 23 damage).
  Ragnarok's turn:
    HP: -6/125 (bloodied); Temp HP: 0; Surges: 15; Surge Value: 41
    AC: 34; Action Points: 0
    Start of turn: Opponent's Combat Advantage expires.
    Conditions:
      regen 8 hp when bloodied (stance).
      +1 defense bonus (until end of this turn).
    Ragnarok is dying (0 death saves failed).
      Rolls death saving throw and gets a 3 (1d20; rolled 3).
      Fails. 2 failures remaining before death.
    End of turn:
      +1 defense bonus expires.
      Opponent's Marked expires.
  
Round 12:
  Soldier's turn:
    HP: 13/182 (bloodied); Temp HP: 0; Surges: 2; Surge Value: 45
    AC: 35; Action Points: 0
    Start of turn: Soldier Encounter Attack recharge succeeds (1d6; rolled 6).
    Soldier Encounter Attack (standard action, encounter):
      Attacks Ragnarok with 43 vs. 33 AC (1d20+26; rolled 17).
      Hits: 28 damage (4d10+7; rolled 8, 4, 3, 6).
      Ragnarok has -34 hp remaining (-6 hp - 28 damage).
      Soldier Encounter Attack has been expended.
  Ragnarok's turn:
    HP: -34/125 (bloodied); Temp HP: 0; Surges: 15; Surge Value: 41
    AC: 33; Action Points: 0
    Conditions: regen 8 hp when bloodied (stance).
    Ragnarok is dying (1 death saves failed).
      Rolls death saving throw and gets a 3 (1d20; rolled 3).
      Fails. 1 failures remaining before death.
  
Round 13:
  Soldier's turn:
    HP: 13/182 (bloodied); Temp HP: 0; Surges: 2; Surge Value: 45
    AC: 35; Action Points: 0
    Start of turn: Soldier Encounter Attack recharge fails (1d6; rolled 3).
    Soldier Basic Attack (standard action, at_will):
      Attacks Ragnarok with 46 vs. 33 AC (1d20+26; rolled 20).
      Crits: 26 damage (3d6[max]+8; rolled max).
      Ragnarok has -60 hp remaining (-34 hp - 26 damage).
  Ragnarok's turn:
    HP: -60/125 (bloodied); Temp HP: 0; Surges: 15; Surge Value: 41
    AC: 33; Action Points: 0
    Conditions: regen 8 hp when bloodied (stance).
    Ragnarok is dying (2 death saves failed).
      Rolls death saving throw and gets a 2 (1d20; rolled 2).
      Fails. 0 failures remaining before death.
  
Villains win!
```
[/sblock]

[/sblock]
[sblock=Example of 1 fight(s) survived (1.1% chance)
[sblock=FIGHT #1: Level 14 Ragnarok VS. Level 19 Soldier]

```
Roll initiative!
  Ragnarok rolls 11 initiative (1d20+10; rolled 1).
  Soldier rolls 20 initiative (1d20+17; rolled 3).
  Initiative order: 
    Soldier
    Ragnarok

Round 1:
  Soldier's turn:
    HP: 182/182; Temp HP: 0; Surges: 2; Surge Value: 45
    AC: 35; Action Points: 0
    Soldier Encounter Attack (standard action, encounter):
      Attacks Ragnarok with 42 vs. 33 AC (1d20+26; rolled 16).
      Hits: 30 damage (4d10+7; rolled 4, 8, 2, 9).
      Ragnarok reacts with Unbreakable (immediate reaction, encounter):
        Damage is reduced to 19 hp (30 hp - 11 hp).
        Unbreakable has been expended.
      Ragnarok has 106 hp remaining (125 hp - 19 damage).
      Soldier Encounter Attack has been expended.
  Ragnarok's turn:
    HP: 106/125; Temp HP: 0; Surges: 17; Surge Value: 41
    AC: 33; Action Points: 1
    Crushing Surge (standard action, at_will):
      Attacks Soldier with 31 vs. 35 AC (1d20+18; rolled 13).
      Misses: 6 damage (static).
      Soldier has 176 hp remaining (182 hp - 6 damage).
      Soldier gets Marked (until end of Ragnarok's next turn).
    Rain Of Steel (minor action, daily):
      Ragnarok gets Rain of Steel (stance).
      Rain Of Steel has been expended.
    Shift (move action, at_will):
      Ragnarok gets +1 defense bonus (until end of next turn).
    Spend Action Point (free action, encounter):
      Ragnarok spends an action point (0 remaining).
      Ferocious Reaction: Ragnarok gets +4 defense bonus (until start of next turn).
      Ragnarok gains a standard action.
      Spend Action Point has been expended.
    Crushing Surge (standard action, at_will):
      Attacks Soldier with 26 vs. 35 AC (1d20+18; rolled 8).
      Misses: 6 damage (static).
      Soldier has 170 hp remaining (176 hp - 6 damage).
      Soldier gets Marked (until end of Ragnarok's next turn).
  
Round 2:
  Soldier's turn:
    HP: 170/182; Temp HP: 0; Surges: 2; Surge Value: 45
    AC: 35; Action Points: 0
    Start of turn:
      Soldier Encounter Attack recharge succeeds (1d6; rolled 5).
      Rain of Steel:
        Soldier takes: 16 damage (1d10[brutal 2]+7; rolled 9).
        Marked Scourge has been expended.
        Soldier has 154 hp remaining (170 hp - 16 damage).
    Conditions: Marked (until end of Ragnarok's next turn).
    Soldier Encounter Attack (standard action, encounter):
      Attacks Ragnarok with 40 vs. 38 AC (1d20+26; rolled 14).
      Hits: 28 damage (4d10+7; rolled 5, 2, 4, 10).
      Ragnarok has 78 hp remaining (106 hp - 28 damage).
      Ragnarok reacts with Strikebacks Power (immediate reaction, encounter):
        Attacks Soldier with 34 vs. 35 AC (1d20+18; rolled 16).
        Misses: 6 damage (static).
        Soldier has 148 hp remaining (154 hp - 6 damage).
        Soldier gets Marked (until end of Ragnarok's next turn).
        Strikebacks Power has been expended.
      Soldier Encounter Attack has been expended.
  Ragnarok's turn:
    HP: 78/125; Temp HP: 0; Surges: 17; Surge Value: 41
    AC: 38; Action Points: 0
    Start of turn:
      +4 defense bonus expires.
      Marked Scourge recharges.
    Conditions:
      Rain of Steel (stance).
      +1 defense bonus (until end of this turn).
    Anvil Of Doom (standard action, encounter):
      Attacks Soldier with 36 vs. 35 AC (1d20+18; rolled 18).
      Hits: 29 damage (2d10[brutal 2]+16; rolled 7, 2, 6).
      Marked Scourge has been expended.
      Soldier has 119 hp remaining (148 hp - 29 damage).
      Soldier gets Stunned (until end of Ragnarok's next turn).
      Ragnarok gets Combat Advantage (until Soldier's Stunned expires).
      Soldier gets Marked (until end of Ragnarok's next turn).
      Anvil Of Doom has been expended.
    Shift (move action, at_will):
      Ragnarok gets +1 defense bonus (until end of next turn).
    End of turn: +1 defense bonus expires.
  
Round 3:
  Soldier's turn:
    HP: 119/182; Temp HP: 0; Surges: 2; Surge Value: 45
    AC: 35; Action Points: 0
    Start of turn:
      Soldier Encounter Attack recharge fails (1d6; rolled 2).
      Rain of Steel:
        Soldier takes: 15 damage (1d10[brutal 2]+5; rolled 10).
        Soldier has 104 hp remaining (119 hp - 15 damage).
    Conditions:
      Stunned (until end of Ragnarok's next turn).
      Marked (until end of Ragnarok's next turn).
  Ragnarok's turn:
    HP: 78/125; Temp HP: 0; Surges: 17; Surge Value: 41
    AC: 34; Action Points: 0
    Start of turn: Marked Scourge recharges.
    Conditions:
      Rain of Steel (stance).
      Combat Advantage (until Soldier's Stunned expires).
      +1 defense bonus (until end of this turn).
    Griffons Wrath (standard action, encounter):
      Attacks Soldier with 31 vs. 35 AC (1d20+20; rolled 11).
      Misses: 6 damage (static).
      Soldier has 98 hp remaining (104 hp - 6 damage).
      Soldier gets Marked (until end of Ragnarok's next turn).
      Griffons Wrath has been expended.
    Shift (move action, at_will):
      Ragnarok gets +1 defense bonus (until end of next turn).
    End of turn:
      +1 defense bonus expires.
      Opponent's Stunned expires.
      Combat Advantage expires along with Stunned.
  
Round 4:
  Soldier's turn:
    HP: 98/182; Temp HP: 0; Surges: 2; Surge Value: 45
    AC: 35; Action Points: 0
    Start of turn:
      Soldier Encounter Attack recharge fails (1d6; rolled 2).
      Rain of Steel:
        Soldier takes: 13 damage (1d10[brutal 2]+7; rolled 6).
        Marked Scourge has been expended.
        Soldier has 85 hp remaining (98 hp - 13 damage).
        Soldier has been bloodied.
        Ragnarok uses Jackal Strike (free action, daily):
          Attacks Soldier with 23 vs. 35 AC (1d20+18; rolled 5).
          Misses:
            Not expended.
            6 damage (static).
          Soldier has 79 hp remaining (85 hp - 6 damage).
          Soldier gets Marked (until end of Ragnarok's next turn).
    Conditions: Marked (until end of Ragnarok's next turn).
    Soldier Basic Attack (standard action, at_will):
      Attacks Ragnarok with 46 vs. 34 AC (1d20+26; rolled 20).
      Crits: 26 damage (3d6[max]+8; rolled max).
      Ragnarok has 52 hp remaining (78 hp - 26 damage).
      Ragnarok has been bloodied.
  Ragnarok's turn:
    HP: 52/125 (bloodied); Temp HP: 0; Surges: 17; Surge Value: 41
    AC: 34; Action Points: 0
    Start of turn: Marked Scourge recharges.
    Conditions:
      Rain of Steel (stance).
      +1 defense bonus (until end of this turn).
    Crushing Surge (standard action, at_will):
      Attacks Soldier with 24 vs. 35 AC (1d20+18; rolled 6).
      Misses: 6 damage (static).
      Soldier has 73 hp remaining (79 hp - 6 damage).
      Soldier gets Marked (until end of Ragnarok's next turn).
    Shift (move action, at_will):
      Ragnarok gets +1 defense bonus (until end of next turn).
    Second Wind (minor action, encounter):
      Ragnarok spends a healing surge (16 remaining).
      Ragnarok heals 41 hp (52 hp -> 93 hp; 0 hp wasted).
      Ragnarok gets +2 defense bonus (until start of next turn).
      Second Wind has been expended.
    End of turn: +1 defense bonus expires.
  
Round 5:
  Soldier's turn:
    HP: 73/182 (bloodied); Temp HP: 0; Surges: 2; Surge Value: 45
    AC: 35; Action Points: 0
    Start of turn:
      Soldier Encounter Attack recharge fails (1d6; rolled 2).
      Rain of Steel:
        Soldier takes: 11 damage (1d10[brutal 2]+7; rolled 4).
        Marked Scourge has been expended.
        Soldier has 62 hp remaining (73 hp - 11 damage).
    Conditions: Marked (until end of Ragnarok's next turn).
    Soldier Basic Attack (standard action, at_will):
      Attacks Ragnarok with 46 vs. 36 AC (1d20+26; rolled 20).
      Crits: 26 damage (3d6[max]+8; rolled max).
      Ragnarok has 67 hp remaining (93 hp - 26 damage).
  Ragnarok's turn:
    HP: 67/125; Temp HP: 0; Surges: 16; Surge Value: 41
    AC: 36; Action Points: 0
    Start of turn:
      +2 defense bonus expires.
      Marked Scourge recharges.
    Conditions:
      Rain of Steel (stance).
      +1 defense bonus (until end of this turn).
    Knee Breaker (standard action, daily):
      Attacks Soldier with 33 vs. 35 AC (1d20+18; rolled 15).
      Misses: 20 damage (half of 2d10[brutal 2]+24; rolled 9, 7).
      Marked Scourge has been expended.
      Soldier has 42 hp remaining (62 hp - 20 damage).
      Soldier gets Marked (until end of Ragnarok's next turn).
      Knee Breaker has been expended.
    Shift (move action, at_will):
      Ragnarok gets +1 defense bonus (until end of next turn).
    End of turn: +1 defense bonus expires.
  
Round 6:
  Soldier's turn:
    HP: 42/182 (bloodied); Temp HP: 0; Surges: 2; Surge Value: 45
    AC: 35; Action Points: 0
    Start of turn:
      Soldier Encounter Attack recharge succeeds (1d6; rolled 5).
      Rain of Steel:
        Soldier takes: 15 damage (1d10[brutal 2]+5; rolled 10).
        Soldier has 27 hp remaining (42 hp - 15 damage).
    Conditions: Marked (until end of Ragnarok's next turn).
    Soldier Encounter Attack (standard action, encounter):
      Attacks Ragnarok with 34 vs. 34 AC (1d20+26; rolled 8).
      Hits: 28 damage (4d10+7; rolled 8, 4, 8, 1).
      Ragnarok has 39 hp remaining (67 hp - 28 damage).
      Ragnarok has been bloodied.
      Soldier Encounter Attack has been expended.
  Ragnarok's turn:
    HP: 39/125 (bloodied); Temp HP: 0; Surges: 16; Surge Value: 41
    AC: 34; Action Points: 0
    Start of turn: Marked Scourge recharges.
    Conditions:
      Rain of Steel (stance).
      +1 defense bonus (until end of this turn).
    Brash Strike (standard action, at_will):
      Attacks Soldier with 40 vs. 35 AC (1d20+20; rolled 20).
      Crits: 55 damage (1d10[brutal 2, max]+24 + 3d12; rolled max + 3, 9, 9).
      Marked Scourge has been expended.
      Soldier has -28 hp remaining (27 hp - 55 damage).
      Soldier has died!
      Enduring Warrior: Ragnarok heals 6 hp (39 hp -> 45 hp; 0 hp wasted).
    End of turn:
      +1 defense bonus expires.
      Opponent's Marked expires.
  
Heroes win!
Ragnarok takes a short rest.
  Ragnarok has 45/125 hp; wants at least 105 hp.
    Ragnarok spends a healing surge (15 remaining).
    Ragnarok heals 41 hp (45 hp -> 86 hp; 0 hp wasted).
    Ragnarok spends a healing surge (14 remaining).
    Ragnarok heals 41 hp (86 hp -> 125 hp; 2 hp wasted).
  Powers recharge:
    Unbreakable recharges.
    Griffons Wrath recharges.
    Anvil Of Doom recharges.
    Spend Action Point recharges.
    Second Wind recharges.
    Strikebacks Power recharges.
  Conditions expire:
    Rain of steel expires.
```
[/sblock]
[sblock=FIGHT #2: Level 14 Ragnarok VS. Level 16 Soldier]

```
Roll initiative!
  Ragnarok rolls 12 initiative (1d20+10; rolled 2).
  Soldier rolls 19 initiative (1d20+15; rolled 4).
  Initiative order: 
    Soldier
    Ragnarok

Round 1:
  Soldier's turn:
    HP: 157/157; Temp HP: 0; Surges: 2; Surge Value: 39
    AC: 32; Action Points: 0
    Soldier Encounter Attack (standard action, encounter):
      Attacks Ragnarok with 43 vs. 33 AC (1d20+23; rolled 20).
      Crits: 47 damage (4d10[max]+7; rolled max).
      Ragnarok reacts with Unbreakable (immediate reaction, encounter):
        Damage is reduced to 36 hp (47 hp - 11 hp).
        Unbreakable has been expended.
      Ragnarok has 89 hp remaining (125 hp - 36 damage).
      Soldier Encounter Attack has been expended.
  Ragnarok's turn:
    HP: 89/125; Temp HP: 0; Surges: 14; Surge Value: 41
    AC: 33; Action Points: 0
    Start of turn: Marked Scourge recharges.
    Crushing Surge (standard action, at_will):
      Attacks Soldier with 19 vs. 32 AC (1d20+18; rolled 1).
      Misses: 6 damage (static).
      Soldier has 151 hp remaining (157 hp - 6 damage).
      Soldier gets Marked (until end of Ragnarok's next turn).
    Shift (move action, at_will):
      Ragnarok gets +1 defense bonus (until end of next turn).
  
Round 2:
  Soldier's turn:
    HP: 151/157; Temp HP: 0; Surges: 2; Surge Value: 39
    AC: 32; Action Points: 0
    Start of turn: Soldier Encounter Attack recharge fails (1d6; rolled 3).
    Conditions: Marked (until end of Ragnarok's next turn).
    Soldier Basic Attack (standard action, at_will):
      Attacks Ragnarok with 41 vs. 34 AC (1d20+23; rolled 18).
      Hits: 18 damage (2d8+7; rolled 5, 6).
      Ragnarok has 71 hp remaining (89 hp - 18 damage).
      Ragnarok reacts with Strikebacks Power (immediate reaction, encounter):
        Attacks Soldier with 29 vs. 32 AC (1d20+18; rolled 11).
        Misses: 6 damage (static).
        Soldier has 145 hp remaining (151 hp - 6 damage).
        Soldier gets Marked (until end of Ragnarok's next turn).
        Strikebacks Power has been expended.
  Ragnarok's turn:
    HP: 71/125; Temp HP: 0; Surges: 14; Surge Value: 41
    AC: 34; Action Points: 0
    Conditions: +1 defense bonus (until end of this turn).
    Crushing Blow (standard action, encounter):
      Attacks Soldier with 26 vs. 32 AC (1d20+18; rolled 8).
      Misses: 6 damage (static).
      Soldier has 139 hp remaining (145 hp - 6 damage).
      Soldier gets Marked (until end of Ragnarok's next turn).
      Crushing Blow has been expended.
    Shift (move action, at_will):
      Ragnarok gets +1 defense bonus (until end of next turn).
    End of turn: +1 defense bonus expires.
  
Round 3:
  Soldier's turn:
    HP: 139/157; Temp HP: 0; Surges: 2; Surge Value: 39
    AC: 32; Action Points: 0
    Start of turn: Soldier Encounter Attack recharge fails (1d6; rolled 4).
    Conditions: Marked (until end of Ragnarok's next turn).
    Soldier Basic Attack (standard action, at_will):
      Attacks Ragnarok with 36 vs. 34 AC (1d20+23; rolled 13).
      Hits: 11 damage (2d8+7; rolled 2, 2).
      Ragnarok has 60 hp remaining (71 hp - 11 damage).
      Ragnarok has been bloodied.
  Ragnarok's turn:
    HP: 60/125 (bloodied); Temp HP: 0; Surges: 14; Surge Value: 41
    AC: 34; Action Points: 0
    Conditions: +1 defense bonus (until end of this turn).
    Crushing Surge (standard action, at_will):
      Attacks Soldier with 30 vs. 32 AC (1d20+18; rolled 12).
      Misses: 6 damage (static).
      Soldier has 133 hp remaining (139 hp - 6 damage).
      Soldier gets Marked (until end of Ragnarok's next turn).
    Second Wind (minor action, encounter):
      Ragnarok spends a healing surge (13 remaining).
      Ragnarok heals 41 hp (60 hp -> 101 hp; 0 hp wasted).
      Ragnarok gets +2 defense bonus (until start of next turn).
      Second Wind has been expended.
    Shift (move action, at_will):
      Ragnarok gets +1 defense bonus (until end of next turn).
    End of turn: +1 defense bonus expires.
  
Round 4:
  Soldier's turn:
    HP: 133/157; Temp HP: 0; Surges: 2; Surge Value: 39
    AC: 32; Action Points: 0
    Start of turn: Soldier Encounter Attack recharge fails (1d6; rolled 1).
    Conditions: Marked (until end of Ragnarok's next turn).
    Soldier Basic Attack (standard action, at_will):
      Attacks Ragnarok with 37 vs. 36 AC (1d20+23; rolled 14).
      Hits: 15 damage (2d8+7; rolled 6, 2).
      Ragnarok has 86 hp remaining (101 hp - 15 damage).
  Ragnarok's turn:
    HP: 86/125; Temp HP: 0; Surges: 13; Surge Value: 41
    AC: 36; Action Points: 0
    Start of turn: +2 defense bonus expires.
    Conditions: +1 defense bonus (until end of this turn).
    Brash Strike (standard action, at_will):
      Attacks Soldier with 35 vs. 32 AC (1d20+20; rolled 15).
      Hits: 29 damage (1d10[brutal 2]+22; rolled 7).
      Marked Scourge has been expended.
      Soldier has 104 hp remaining (133 hp - 29 damage).
      Soldier gets Combat Advantage (until start of Ragnarok's next turn).
      Soldier gets Marked (until end of Ragnarok's next turn).
    Shift (move action, at_will):
      Ragnarok gets +1 defense bonus (until end of next turn).
    End of turn: +1 defense bonus expires.
  
Round 5:
  Soldier's turn:
    HP: 104/157; Temp HP: 0; Surges: 2; Surge Value: 39
    AC: 32; Action Points: 0
    Start of turn: Soldier Encounter Attack recharge fails (1d6; rolled 1).
    Conditions:
      Combat Advantage (until start of Ragnarok's next turn).
      Marked (until end of Ragnarok's next turn).
    Soldier Basic Attack (standard action, at_will):
      Attacks Ragnarok with 44 vs. 34 AC (1d20+25; rolled 19).
      Hits: 20 damage (2d8+7; rolled 6, 7).
      Ragnarok has 66 hp remaining (86 hp - 20 damage).
  Ragnarok's turn:
    HP: 66/125; Temp HP: 0; Surges: 13; Surge Value: 41
    AC: 34; Action Points: 0
    Start of turn:
      Marked Scourge recharges.
      Opponent's Combat Advantage expires.
    Conditions: +1 defense bonus (until end of this turn).
    Brash Strike (standard action, at_will):
      Attacks Soldier with 22 vs. 32 AC (1d20+20; rolled 2).
      Misses: 6 damage (static).
      Soldier has 98 hp remaining (104 hp - 6 damage).
      Soldier gets Combat Advantage (until start of Ragnarok's next turn).
      Soldier gets Marked (until end of Ragnarok's next turn).
    Shift (move action, at_will):
      Ragnarok gets +1 defense bonus (until end of next turn).
    End of turn: +1 defense bonus expires.
  
Round 6:
  Soldier's turn:
    HP: 98/157; Temp HP: 0; Surges: 2; Surge Value: 39
    AC: 32; Action Points: 0
    Start of turn: Soldier Encounter Attack recharge fails (1d6; rolled 1).
    Conditions:
      Combat Advantage (until start of Ragnarok's next turn).
      Marked (until end of Ragnarok's next turn).
    Soldier Basic Attack (standard action, at_will):
      Attacks Ragnarok with 43 vs. 34 AC (1d20+25; rolled 18).
      Hits: 18 damage (2d8+7; rolled 4, 7).
      Ragnarok has 48 hp remaining (66 hp - 18 damage).
      Ragnarok has been bloodied.
  Ragnarok's turn:
    HP: 48/125 (bloodied); Temp HP: 0; Surges: 13; Surge Value: 41
    AC: 34; Action Points: 0
    Start of turn: Opponent's Combat Advantage expires.
    Conditions: +1 defense bonus (until end of this turn).
    Griffons Wrath (standard action, encounter):
      Attacks Soldier with 28 vs. 32 AC (1d20+18; rolled 10).
      Misses: 6 damage (static).
      Soldier has 92 hp remaining (98 hp - 6 damage).
      Soldier gets Marked (until end of Ragnarok's next turn).
      Griffons Wrath has been expended.
    Shift (move action, at_will):
      Ragnarok gets +1 defense bonus (until end of next turn).
    Boundless Endurance (minor action, daily):
      Ragnarok gets regen 8 hp when bloodied (stance).
      Boundless Endurance has been expended.
    End of turn: +1 defense bonus expires.
  
Round 7:
  Soldier's turn:
    HP: 92/157; Temp HP: 0; Surges: 2; Surge Value: 39
    AC: 32; Action Points: 0
    Start of turn: Soldier Encounter Attack recharge succeeds (1d6; rolled 5).
    Conditions: Marked (until end of Ragnarok's next turn).
    Soldier Encounter Attack (standard action, encounter):
      Attacks Ragnarok with 39 vs. 34 AC (1d20+23; rolled 16).
      Hits: 28 damage (4d10+7; rolled 2, 6, 9, 4).
      Ragnarok has 20 hp remaining (48 hp - 28 damage).
      Soldier Encounter Attack has been expended.
  Ragnarok's turn:
    HP: 20/125 (bloodied); Temp HP: 0; Surges: 13; Surge Value: 41
    AC: 34; Action Points: 0
    Start of turn: Ragnarok heals 8 hp (20 hp -> 28 hp; 0 hp wasted).
    Conditions:
      +1 defense bonus (until end of this turn).
      regen 8 hp when bloodied (stance).
    Defensive Resurgence (minor action, daily):
      Ragnarok spends a healing surge (12 remaining).
      Ragnarok heals 41 hp (28 hp -> 69 hp; 0 hp wasted).
      Ragnarok gets +1 defense bonus (until start of next turn).
      Defensive Resurgence has been expended.
    Crushing Surge (standard action, at_will):
      Attacks Soldier with 19 vs. 32 AC (1d20+18; rolled 1).
      Misses: 6 damage (static).
      Soldier has 86 hp remaining (92 hp - 6 damage).
      Soldier gets Marked (until end of Ragnarok's next turn).
    Shift (move action, at_will):
      Ragnarok gets +1 defense bonus (until end of next turn).
    End of turn: +1 defense bonus expires.
  
Round 8:
  Soldier's turn:
    HP: 86/157; Temp HP: 0; Surges: 2; Surge Value: 39
    AC: 32; Action Points: 0
    Start of turn: Soldier Encounter Attack recharge fails (1d6; rolled 2).
    Conditions: Marked (until end of Ragnarok's next turn).
    Soldier Basic Attack (standard action, at_will):
      Attacks Ragnarok with 39 vs. 35 AC (1d20+23; rolled 16).
      Hits: 22 damage (2d8+7; rolled 8, 7).
      Ragnarok has 47 hp remaining (69 hp - 22 damage).
      Ragnarok has been bloodied.
  Ragnarok's turn:
    HP: 47/125 (bloodied); Temp HP: 0; Surges: 12; Surge Value: 41
    AC: 35; Action Points: 0
    Start of turn:
      +1 defense bonus expires.
      Ragnarok heals 8 hp (47 hp -> 55 hp; 0 hp wasted).
    Conditions:
      regen 8 hp when bloodied (stance).
      +1 defense bonus (until end of this turn).
    Anvil Of Doom (standard action, encounter):
      Attacks Soldier with 29 vs. 32 AC (1d20+18; rolled 11).
      Misses: 6 damage (static).
      Soldier has 80 hp remaining (86 hp - 6 damage).
      Soldier gets Marked (until end of Ragnarok's next turn).
      Anvil Of Doom has been expended.
    Shift (move action, at_will):
      Ragnarok gets +1 defense bonus (until end of next turn).
    End of turn: +1 defense bonus expires.
  
Round 9:
  Soldier's turn:
    HP: 80/157; Temp HP: 0; Surges: 2; Surge Value: 39
    AC: 32; Action Points: 0
    Start of turn: Soldier Encounter Attack recharge fails (1d6; rolled 2).
    Conditions: Marked (until end of Ragnarok's next turn).
    Soldier Basic Attack (standard action, at_will):
      Attacks Ragnarok with 39 vs. 34 AC (1d20+23; rolled 16).
      Hits: 14 damage (2d8+7; rolled 1, 6).
      Ragnarok has 41 hp remaining (55 hp - 14 damage).
  Ragnarok's turn:
    HP: 41/125 (bloodied); Temp HP: 0; Surges: 12; Surge Value: 41
    AC: 34; Action Points: 0
    Start of turn: Ragnarok heals 8 hp (41 hp -> 49 hp; 0 hp wasted).
    Conditions:
      regen 8 hp when bloodied (stance).
      +1 defense bonus (until end of this turn).
    Shift (move action, at_will):
      Ragnarok gets +1 defense bonus (until end of next turn).
    Brash Strike (standard action, at_will):
      Attacks Soldier with 33 vs. 32 AC (1d20+20; rolled 13).
      Hits: 25 damage (1d10[brutal 2]+22; rolled 3).
      Marked Scourge has been expended.
      Soldier has 55 hp remaining (80 hp - 25 damage).
      Soldier has been bloodied.
      Ragnarok uses Jackal Strike (free action, daily):
        Attacks Soldier with 27 vs. 32 AC (1d20+18; rolled 9).
        Misses:
          Not expended.
          6 damage (static).
        Soldier has 49 hp remaining (55 hp - 6 damage).
        Soldier gets Marked (until end of Ragnarok's next turn).
      Soldier gets Combat Advantage (until start of Ragnarok's next turn).
      Soldier gets Marked (until end of Ragnarok's next turn).
    End of turn: +1 defense bonus expires.
  
Round 10:
  Soldier's turn:
    HP: 49/157 (bloodied); Temp HP: 0; Surges: 2; Surge Value: 39
    AC: 32; Action Points: 0
    Start of turn: Soldier Encounter Attack recharge fails (1d6; rolled 1).
    Conditions:
      Combat Advantage (until start of Ragnarok's next turn).
      Marked (until end of Ragnarok's next turn).
    Soldier Basic Attack (standard action, at_will):
      Attacks Ragnarok with 28 vs. 34 AC (1d20+25; rolled 3).
      Misses.
  Ragnarok's turn:
    HP: 49/125 (bloodied); Temp HP: 0; Surges: 12; Surge Value: 41
    AC: 34; Action Points: 0
    Start of turn:
      Marked Scourge recharges.
      Opponent's Combat Advantage expires.
      Ragnarok heals 8 hp (49 hp -> 57 hp; 0 hp wasted).
    Conditions:
      regen 8 hp when bloodied (stance).
      +1 defense bonus (until end of this turn).
    Crushing Surge (standard action, at_will):
      Attacks Soldier with 37 vs. 32 AC (1d20+18; rolled 19).
      Hits: 25 damage (1d10[brutal 2]+18; rolled 7).
      Marked Scourge has been expended.
      Soldier has 24 hp remaining (49 hp - 25 damage).
      Ragnarok gains 8 temp hp (had 0; applied 8).
      Soldier gets Marked (until end of Ragnarok's next turn).
    Shift (move action, at_will):
      Ragnarok gets +1 defense bonus (until end of next turn).
    End of turn: +1 defense bonus expires.
  
Round 11:
  Soldier's turn:
    HP: 24/157 (bloodied); Temp HP: 0; Surges: 2; Surge Value: 39
    AC: 32; Action Points: 0
    Start of turn: Soldier Encounter Attack recharge fails (1d6; rolled 4).
    Conditions: Marked (until end of Ragnarok's next turn).
    Soldier Basic Attack (standard action, at_will):
      Attacks Ragnarok with 32 vs. 34 AC (1d20+23; rolled 9).
      Misses.
  Ragnarok's turn:
    HP: 57/125 (bloodied); Temp HP: 8; Surges: 12; Surge Value: 41
    AC: 34; Action Points: 0
    Start of turn:
      Marked Scourge recharges.
      Ragnarok heals 8 hp (57 hp -> 65 hp; 0 hp wasted).
    Conditions:
      regen 8 hp when bloodied (stance).
      +1 defense bonus (until end of this turn).
    Shift (move action, at_will):
      Ragnarok gets +1 defense bonus (until end of next turn).
    Brash Strike (standard action, at_will):
      Attacks Soldier with 29 vs. 32 AC (1d20+20; rolled 9).
      Misses: 6 damage (static).
      Soldier has 18 hp remaining (24 hp - 6 damage).
      Soldier gets Combat Advantage (until start of Ragnarok's next turn).
      Soldier gets Marked (until end of Ragnarok's next turn).
    End of turn: +1 defense bonus expires.
  
Round 12:
  Soldier's turn:
    HP: 18/157 (bloodied); Temp HP: 0; Surges: 2; Surge Value: 39
    AC: 32; Action Points: 0
    Start of turn: Soldier Encounter Attack recharge fails (1d6; rolled 4).
    Conditions:
      Combat Advantage (until start of Ragnarok's next turn).
      Marked (until end of Ragnarok's next turn).
    Soldier Basic Attack (standard action, at_will):
      Attacks Ragnarok with 37 vs. 34 AC (1d20+25; rolled 12).
      Hits: 20 damage (2d8+7; rolled 5, 8).
      Ragnarok deflects 8 damage; 12 gets through (8 temp hp - 20 damage).
      Ragnarok has 53 hp remaining (65 hp - 12 damage).
      Ragnarok has been bloodied.
  Ragnarok's turn:
    HP: 53/125 (bloodied); Temp HP: 0; Surges: 12; Surge Value: 41
    AC: 34; Action Points: 0
    Start of turn:
      Opponent's Combat Advantage expires.
      Ragnarok heals 8 hp (53 hp -> 61 hp; 0 hp wasted).
    Conditions:
      regen 8 hp when bloodied (stance).
      +1 defense bonus (until end of this turn).
    Crushing Surge (standard action, at_will):
      Attacks Soldier with 27 vs. 32 AC (1d20+18; rolled 9).
      Misses: 6 damage (static).
      Soldier has 12 hp remaining (18 hp - 6 damage).
      Soldier gets Marked (until end of Ragnarok's next turn).
    Shift (move action, at_will):
      Ragnarok gets +1 defense bonus (until end of next turn).
    End of turn: +1 defense bonus expires.
  
Round 13:
  Soldier's turn:
    HP: 12/157 (bloodied); Temp HP: 0; Surges: 2; Surge Value: 39
    AC: 32; Action Points: 0
    Start of turn: Soldier Encounter Attack recharge succeeds (1d6; rolled 6).
    Conditions: Marked (until end of Ragnarok's next turn).
    Soldier Encounter Attack (standard action, encounter):
      Attacks Ragnarok with 40 vs. 34 AC (1d20+23; rolled 17).
      Hits: 40 damage (4d10+7; rolled 9, 10, 7, 7).
      Ragnarok has 21 hp remaining (61 hp - 40 damage).
      Soldier Encounter Attack has been expended.
  Ragnarok's turn:
    HP: 21/125 (bloodied); Temp HP: 0; Surges: 12; Surge Value: 41
    AC: 34; Action Points: 0
    Start of turn: Ragnarok heals 8 hp (21 hp -> 29 hp; 0 hp wasted).
    Conditions:
      regen 8 hp when bloodied (stance).
      +1 defense bonus (until end of this turn).
    Crushing Surge (standard action, at_will):
      Attacks Soldier with 19 vs. 32 AC (1d20+18; rolled 1).
      Misses: 6 damage (static).
      Soldier has 6 hp remaining (12 hp - 6 damage).
      Soldier gets Marked (until end of Ragnarok's next turn).
    Shift (move action, at_will):
      Ragnarok gets +1 defense bonus (until end of next turn).
    End of turn: +1 defense bonus expires.
  
Round 14:
  Soldier's turn:
    HP: 6/157 (bloodied); Temp HP: 0; Surges: 2; Surge Value: 39
    AC: 32; Action Points: 0
    Start of turn: Soldier Encounter Attack recharge succeeds (1d6; rolled 6).
    Conditions: Marked (until end of Ragnarok's next turn).
    Soldier Encounter Attack (standard action, encounter):
      Attacks Ragnarok with 36 vs. 34 AC (1d20+23; rolled 13).
      Hits: 31 damage (4d10+7; rolled 6, 2, 8, 8).
      Ragnarok has -2 hp remaining (29 hp - 31 damage).
      Soldier Encounter Attack has been expended.
  Ragnarok's turn:
    HP: -2/125 (bloodied); Temp HP: 0; Surges: 12; Surge Value: 41
    AC: 34; Action Points: 0
    Conditions:
      regen 8 hp when bloodied (stance).
      +1 defense bonus (until end of this turn).
    Ragnarok is dying (0 death saves failed).
      Rolls death saving throw and gets a 1 (1d20; rolled 1).
      Fails. 2 failures remaining before death.
    End of turn:
      +1 defense bonus expires.
      Opponent's Marked expires.
  
Round 15:
  Soldier's turn:
    HP: 6/157 (bloodied); Temp HP: 0; Surges: 2; Surge Value: 39
    AC: 32; Action Points: 0
    Start of turn: Soldier Encounter Attack recharge succeeds (1d6; rolled 6).
    Soldier Encounter Attack (standard action, encounter):
      Attacks Ragnarok with 36 vs. 33 AC (1d20+23; rolled 13).
      Hits: 31 damage (4d10+7; rolled 4, 7, 9, 4).
      Ragnarok has -33 hp remaining (-2 hp - 31 damage).
      Soldier Encounter Attack has been expended.
  Ragnarok's turn:
    HP: -33/125 (bloodied); Temp HP: 0; Surges: 12; Surge Value: 41
    AC: 33; Action Points: 0
    Conditions: regen 8 hp when bloodied (stance).
    Ragnarok is dying (1 death saves failed).
      Rolls death saving throw and gets a 13 (1d20; rolled 13).
      Passes.
  
Round 16:
  Soldier's turn:
    HP: 6/157 (bloodied); Temp HP: 0; Surges: 2; Surge Value: 39
    AC: 32; Action Points: 0
    Start of turn: Soldier Encounter Attack recharge fails (1d6; rolled 3).
    Soldier Basic Attack (standard action, at_will):
      Attacks Ragnarok with 43 vs. 33 AC (1d20+23; rolled 20).
      Crits: 23 damage (2d8[max]+7; rolled max).
      Ragnarok has -56 hp remaining (-33 hp - 23 damage).
  Ragnarok's turn:
    HP: -56/125 (bloodied); Temp HP: 0; Surges: 12; Surge Value: 41
    AC: 33; Action Points: 0
    Conditions: regen 8 hp when bloodied (stance).
    Ragnarok is dying (1 death saves failed).
      Rolls death saving throw and gets a 19 (1d20; rolled 19).
      Passes.
  
Round 17:
  Soldier's turn:
    HP: 6/157 (bloodied); Temp HP: 0; Surges: 2; Surge Value: 39
    AC: 32; Action Points: 0
    Start of turn: Soldier Encounter Attack recharge succeeds (1d6; rolled 6).
    Soldier Encounter Attack (standard action, encounter):
      Attacks Ragnarok with 31 vs. 33 AC (1d20+23; rolled 8).
      Misses.
      Soldier Encounter Attack has been expended.
  Ragnarok's turn:
    HP: -56/125 (bloodied); Temp HP: 0; Surges: 12; Surge Value: 41
    AC: 33; Action Points: 0
    Conditions: regen 8 hp when bloodied (stance).
    Ragnarok is dying (1 death saves failed).
      Rolls death saving throw and gets a 10 (1d20; rolled 10).
      Passes.
  
Round 18:
  Soldier's turn:
    HP: 6/157 (bloodied); Temp HP: 0; Surges: 2; Surge Value: 39
    AC: 32; Action Points: 0
    Start of turn: Soldier Encounter Attack recharge succeeds (1d6; rolled 6).
    Soldier Encounter Attack (standard action, encounter):
      Attacks Ragnarok with 39 vs. 33 AC (1d20+23; rolled 16).
      Hits: 17 damage (4d10+7; rolled 4, 3, 1, 2).
      Ragnarok has -73 hp remaining (-56 hp - 17 damage).
      Ragnarok has died!
      Soldier Encounter Attack has been expended.
  
Villains win!
```
[/sblock]

[/sblock]
[sblock=Example of 2 fight(s) survived (6.2% chance)
[sblock=FIGHT #1: Level 14 Ragnarok VS. Level 19 Soldier]

```
Roll initiative!
  Ragnarok rolls 25 initiative (1d20+10; rolled 15).
  Soldier rolls 31 initiative (1d20+17; rolled 14).
  Initiative order: 
    Soldier
    Ragnarok

Round 1:
  Soldier's turn:
    HP: 182/182; Temp HP: 0; Surges: 2; Surge Value: 45
    AC: 35; Action Points: 0
    Soldier Encounter Attack (standard action, encounter):
      Attacks Ragnarok with 41 vs. 33 AC (1d20+26; rolled 15).
      Hits: 32 damage (4d10+7; rolled 4, 10, 4, 7).
      Ragnarok reacts with Unbreakable (immediate reaction, encounter):
        Damage is reduced to 21 hp (32 hp - 11 hp).
        Unbreakable has been expended.
      Ragnarok has 104 hp remaining (125 hp - 21 damage).
      Soldier Encounter Attack has been expended.
  Ragnarok's turn:
    HP: 104/125; Temp HP: 0; Surges: 17; Surge Value: 41
    AC: 33; Action Points: 1
    Shift (move action, at_will):
      Ragnarok gets +1 defense bonus (until end of next turn).
    Brash Strike (standard action, at_will):
      Attacks Soldier with 32 vs. 35 AC (1d20+20; rolled 12).
      Misses: 6 damage (static).
      Soldier has 176 hp remaining (182 hp - 6 damage).
      Soldier gets Combat Advantage (until start of Ragnarok's next turn).
      Soldier gets Marked (until end of Ragnarok's next turn).
    Spend Action Point (free action, encounter):
      Ragnarok spends an action point (0 remaining).
      Ferocious Reaction: Ragnarok gets +4 defense bonus (until start of next turn).
      Ragnarok gains a standard action.
      Spend Action Point has been expended.
    Brash Strike (standard action, at_will):
      Attacks Soldier with 29 vs. 35 AC (1d20+20; rolled 9).
      Misses: 6 damage (static).
      Soldier has 170 hp remaining (176 hp - 6 damage).
      Soldier gets Combat Advantage (until start of Ragnarok's next turn).
      Soldier gets Marked (until end of Ragnarok's next turn).
    Rain Of Steel (minor action, daily):
      Ragnarok gets Rain of Steel (stance).
      Rain Of Steel has been expended.
  
Round 2:
  Soldier's turn:
    HP: 170/182; Temp HP: 0; Surges: 2; Surge Value: 45
    AC: 35; Action Points: 0
    Start of turn:
      Soldier Encounter Attack recharge succeeds (1d6; rolled 6).
      Rain of Steel:
        Soldier takes: 14 damage (1d10[brutal 2]+7; rolled 7).
        Marked Scourge has been expended.
        Soldier has 156 hp remaining (170 hp - 14 damage).
    Conditions:
      Combat Advantage (until start of Ragnarok's next turn).
      Combat Advantage (until start of Ragnarok's next turn).
      Marked (until end of Ragnarok's next turn).
    Soldier Encounter Attack (standard action, encounter):
      Attacks Ragnarok with 42 vs. 38 AC (1d20+28; rolled 14).
      Hits: 29 damage (4d10+7; rolled 7, 3, 6, 6).
      Ragnarok has 75 hp remaining (104 hp - 29 damage).
      Ragnarok reacts with Strikebacks Power (immediate reaction, encounter):
        Attacks Soldier with 30 vs. 35 AC (1d20+18; rolled 12).
        Misses: 6 damage (static).
        Soldier has 150 hp remaining (156 hp - 6 damage).
        Soldier gets Marked (until end of Ragnarok's next turn).
        Strikebacks Power has been expended.
      Soldier Encounter Attack has been expended.
  Ragnarok's turn:
    HP: 75/125; Temp HP: 0; Surges: 17; Surge Value: 41
    AC: 38; Action Points: 0
    Start of turn:
      +4 defense bonus expires.
      Marked Scourge recharges.
      Opponent's Combat Advantage expires.
      Opponent's Combat Advantage expires.
    Conditions:
      +1 defense bonus (until end of this turn).
      Rain of Steel (stance).
    Crushing Blow (standard action, encounter):
      Attacks Soldier with 36 vs. 35 AC (1d20+18; rolled 18).
      Hits: 30 damage (2d10[brutal 2]+22; rolled 4, 4).
      Marked Scourge has been expended.
      Soldier has 120 hp remaining (150 hp - 30 damage).
      Soldier gets Marked (until end of Ragnarok's next turn).
      Crushing Blow has been expended.
    Shift (move action, at_will):
      Ragnarok gets +1 defense bonus (until end of next turn).
    End of turn: +1 defense bonus expires.
  
Round 3:
  Soldier's turn:
    HP: 120/182; Temp HP: 0; Surges: 2; Surge Value: 45
    AC: 35; Action Points: 0
    Start of turn:
      Soldier Encounter Attack recharge succeeds (1d6; rolled 6).
      Rain of Steel:
        Soldier takes: 10 damage (1d10[brutal 2]+5; rolled 5).
        Soldier has 110 hp remaining (120 hp - 10 damage).
    Conditions: Marked (until end of Ragnarok's next turn).
    Soldier Encounter Attack (standard action, encounter):
      Attacks Ragnarok with 45 vs. 34 AC (1d20+26; rolled 19).
      Hits: 23 damage (4d10+7; rolled 4, 1, 10, 1).
      Ragnarok has 52 hp remaining (75 hp - 23 damage).
      Ragnarok has been bloodied.
      Soldier Encounter Attack has been expended.
  Ragnarok's turn:
    HP: 52/125 (bloodied); Temp HP: 0; Surges: 17; Surge Value: 41
    AC: 34; Action Points: 0
    Start of turn: Marked Scourge recharges.
    Conditions:
      Rain of Steel (stance).
      +1 defense bonus (until end of this turn).
    Anvil Of Doom (standard action, encounter):
      Attacks Soldier with 20 vs. 35 AC (1d20+18; rolled 2).
      Misses: 6 damage (static).
      Soldier has 104 hp remaining (110 hp - 6 damage).
      Soldier gets Marked (until end of Ragnarok's next turn).
      Anvil Of Doom has been expended.
    Second Wind (minor action, encounter):
      Ragnarok spends a healing surge (16 remaining).
      Ragnarok heals 41 hp (52 hp -> 93 hp; 0 hp wasted).
      Ragnarok gets +2 defense bonus (until start of next turn).
      Second Wind has been expended.
    Shift (move action, at_will):
      Ragnarok gets +1 defense bonus (until end of next turn).
    End of turn: +1 defense bonus expires.
  
Round 4:
  Soldier's turn:
    HP: 104/182; Temp HP: 0; Surges: 2; Surge Value: 45
    AC: 35; Action Points: 0
    Start of turn:
      Soldier Encounter Attack recharge fails (1d6; rolled 4).
      Rain of Steel:
        Soldier takes: 16 damage (1d10[brutal 2]+7; rolled 9).
        Marked Scourge has been expended.
        Soldier has 88 hp remaining (104 hp - 16 damage).
        Soldier has been bloodied.
        Ragnarok uses Jackal Strike (free action, daily):
          Attacks Soldier with 22 vs. 35 AC (1d20+18; rolled 4).
          Misses:
            Not expended.
            6 damage (static).
          Soldier has 82 hp remaining (88 hp - 6 damage).
          Soldier gets Marked (until end of Ragnarok's next turn).
    Conditions: Marked (until end of Ragnarok's next turn).
    Soldier Basic Attack (standard action, at_will):
      Attacks Ragnarok with 30 vs. 36 AC (1d20+26; rolled 4).
      Misses.
  Ragnarok's turn:
    HP: 93/125; Temp HP: 0; Surges: 16; Surge Value: 41
    AC: 36; Action Points: 0
    Start of turn:
      +2 defense bonus expires.
      Marked Scourge recharges.
    Conditions:
      Rain of Steel (stance).
      +1 defense bonus (until end of this turn).
    Knee Breaker (standard action, daily):
      Attacks Soldier with 31 vs. 35 AC (1d20+18; rolled 13).
      Misses: 16 damage (half of 2d10[brutal 2]+24; rolled 5, 3).
      Marked Scourge has been expended.
      Soldier has 66 hp remaining (82 hp - 16 damage).
      Soldier gets Marked (until end of Ragnarok's next turn).
      Knee Breaker has been expended.
    Shift (move action, at_will):
      Ragnarok gets +1 defense bonus (until end of next turn).
    End of turn: +1 defense bonus expires.
  
Round 5:
  Soldier's turn:
    HP: 66/182 (bloodied); Temp HP: 0; Surges: 2; Surge Value: 45
    AC: 35; Action Points: 0
    Start of turn:
      Soldier Encounter Attack recharge succeeds (1d6; rolled 5).
      Rain of Steel:
        Soldier takes: 14 damage (1d10[brutal 2]+5; rolled 9).
        Soldier has 52 hp remaining (66 hp - 14 damage).
    Conditions: Marked (until end of Ragnarok's next turn).
    Soldier Encounter Attack (standard action, encounter):
      Attacks Ragnarok with 40 vs. 34 AC (1d20+26; rolled 14).
      Hits: 35 damage (4d10+7; rolled 10, 4, 7, 7).
      Ragnarok has 58 hp remaining (93 hp - 35 damage).
      Ragnarok has been bloodied.
      Soldier Encounter Attack has been expended.
  Ragnarok's turn:
    HP: 58/125 (bloodied); Temp HP: 0; Surges: 16; Surge Value: 41
    AC: 34; Action Points: 0
    Start of turn: Marked Scourge recharges.
    Conditions:
      Rain of Steel (stance).
      +1 defense bonus (until end of this turn).
    Brash Strike (standard action, at_will):
      Attacks Soldier with 29 vs. 35 AC (1d20+20; rolled 9).
      Misses: 6 damage (static).
      Soldier has 46 hp remaining (52 hp - 6 damage).
      Soldier gets Combat Advantage (until start of Ragnarok's next turn).
      Soldier gets Marked (until end of Ragnarok's next turn).
    Boundless Endurance (minor action, daily):
      Ragnarok gets regen 8 hp when bloodied (stance).
      Rain of Steel expires.
      Boundless Endurance has been expended.
    Shift (move action, at_will):
      Ragnarok gets +1 defense bonus (until end of next turn).
    End of turn: +1 defense bonus expires.
  
Round 6:
  Soldier's turn:
    HP: 46/182 (bloodied); Temp HP: 0; Surges: 2; Surge Value: 45
    AC: 35; Action Points: 0
    Start of turn: Soldier Encounter Attack recharge fails (1d6; rolled 1).
    Conditions:
      Combat Advantage (until start of Ragnarok's next turn).
      Marked (until end of Ragnarok's next turn).
    Soldier Basic Attack (standard action, at_will):
      Attacks Ragnarok with 33 vs. 34 AC (1d20+28; rolled 5).
      Misses.
  Ragnarok's turn:
    HP: 58/125 (bloodied); Temp HP: 0; Surges: 16; Surge Value: 41
    AC: 34; Action Points: 0
    Start of turn:
      Opponent's Combat Advantage expires.
      Ragnarok heals 8 hp (58 hp -> 66 hp; 0 hp wasted).
    Conditions:
      regen 8 hp when bloodied (stance).
      +1 defense bonus (until end of this turn).
    Crushing Surge (standard action, at_will):
      Attacks Soldier with 19 vs. 35 AC (1d20+18; rolled 1).
      Misses: 6 damage (static).
      Soldier has 40 hp remaining (46 hp - 6 damage).
      Soldier gets Marked (until end of Ragnarok's next turn).
    Shift (move action, at_will):
      Ragnarok gets +1 defense bonus (until end of next turn).
    End of turn: +1 defense bonus expires.
  
Round 7:
  Soldier's turn:
    HP: 40/182 (bloodied); Temp HP: 0; Surges: 2; Surge Value: 45
    AC: 35; Action Points: 0
    Start of turn: Soldier Encounter Attack recharge succeeds (1d6; rolled 6).
    Conditions: Marked (until end of Ragnarok's next turn).
    Soldier Encounter Attack (standard action, encounter):
      Attacks Ragnarok with 46 vs. 34 AC (1d20+26; rolled 20).
      Crits: 47 damage (4d10[max]+7; rolled max).
      Ragnarok has 19 hp remaining (66 hp - 47 damage).
      Ragnarok has been bloodied.
      Soldier Encounter Attack has been expended.
  Ragnarok's turn:
    HP: 19/125 (bloodied); Temp HP: 0; Surges: 16; Surge Value: 41
    AC: 34; Action Points: 0
    Start of turn: Ragnarok heals 8 hp (19 hp -> 27 hp; 0 hp wasted).
    Conditions:
      regen 8 hp when bloodied (stance).
      +1 defense bonus (until end of this turn).
    Defensive Resurgence (minor action, daily):
      Ragnarok spends a healing surge (15 remaining).
      Ragnarok heals 41 hp (27 hp -> 68 hp; 0 hp wasted).
      Ragnarok gets +1 defense bonus (until start of next turn).
      Defensive Resurgence has been expended.
    Griffons Wrath (standard action, encounter):
      Attacks Soldier with 31 vs. 35 AC (1d20+18; rolled 13).
      Misses: 6 damage (static).
      Soldier has 34 hp remaining (40 hp - 6 damage).
      Soldier gets Marked (until end of Ragnarok's next turn).
      Griffons Wrath has been expended.
    Shift (move action, at_will):
      Ragnarok gets +1 defense bonus (until end of next turn).
    End of turn: +1 defense bonus expires.
  
Round 8:
  Soldier's turn:
    HP: 34/182 (bloodied); Temp HP: 0; Surges: 2; Surge Value: 45
    AC: 35; Action Points: 0
    Start of turn: Soldier Encounter Attack recharge fails (1d6; rolled 4).
    Conditions: Marked (until end of Ragnarok's next turn).
    Soldier Basic Attack (standard action, at_will):
      Attacks Ragnarok with 40 vs. 35 AC (1d20+26; rolled 14).
      Hits: 18 damage (3d6+8; rolled 1, 4, 5).
      Ragnarok has 50 hp remaining (68 hp - 18 damage).
      Ragnarok has been bloodied.
  Ragnarok's turn:
    HP: 50/125 (bloodied); Temp HP: 0; Surges: 15; Surge Value: 41
    AC: 35; Action Points: 0
    Start of turn:
      +1 defense bonus expires.
      Ragnarok heals 8 hp (50 hp -> 58 hp; 0 hp wasted).
    Conditions:
      regen 8 hp when bloodied (stance).
      +1 defense bonus (until end of this turn).
    Brash Strike (standard action, at_will):
      Attacks Soldier with 30 vs. 35 AC (1d20+20; rolled 10).
      Misses: 6 damage (static).
      Soldier has 28 hp remaining (34 hp - 6 damage).
      Soldier gets Combat Advantage (until start of Ragnarok's next turn).
      Soldier gets Marked (until end of Ragnarok's next turn).
    Shift (move action, at_will):
      Ragnarok gets +1 defense bonus (until end of next turn).
    End of turn: +1 defense bonus expires.
  
Round 9:
  Soldier's turn:
    HP: 28/182 (bloodied); Temp HP: 0; Surges: 2; Surge Value: 45
    AC: 35; Action Points: 0
    Start of turn: Soldier Encounter Attack recharge succeeds (1d6; rolled 5).
    Conditions:
      Combat Advantage (until start of Ragnarok's next turn).
      Marked (until end of Ragnarok's next turn).
    Soldier Encounter Attack (standard action, encounter):
      Attacks Ragnarok with 31 vs. 34 AC (1d20+28; rolled 3).
      Misses.
      Soldier Encounter Attack has been expended.
  Ragnarok's turn:
    HP: 58/125 (bloodied); Temp HP: 0; Surges: 15; Surge Value: 41
    AC: 34; Action Points: 0
    Start of turn:
      Opponent's Combat Advantage expires.
      Ragnarok heals 8 hp (58 hp -> 66 hp; 0 hp wasted).
    Conditions:
      regen 8 hp when bloodied (stance).
      +1 defense bonus (until end of this turn).
    Crushing Surge (standard action, at_will):
      Attacks Soldier with 25 vs. 35 AC (1d20+18; rolled 7).
      Misses: 6 damage (static).
      Soldier has 22 hp remaining (28 hp - 6 damage).
      Soldier gets Marked (until end of Ragnarok's next turn).
    Shift (move action, at_will):
      Ragnarok gets +1 defense bonus (until end of next turn).
    End of turn: +1 defense bonus expires.
  
Round 10:
  Soldier's turn:
    HP: 22/182 (bloodied); Temp HP: 0; Surges: 2; Surge Value: 45
    AC: 35; Action Points: 0
    Start of turn: Soldier Encounter Attack recharge fails (1d6; rolled 1).
    Conditions: Marked (until end of Ragnarok's next turn).
    Soldier Basic Attack (standard action, at_will):
      Attacks Ragnarok with 30 vs. 34 AC (1d20+26; rolled 4).
      Misses.
  Ragnarok's turn:
    HP: 66/125; Temp HP: 0; Surges: 15; Surge Value: 41
    AC: 34; Action Points: 0
    Conditions:
      regen 8 hp when bloodied (stance).
      +1 defense bonus (until end of this turn).
    Brash Strike (standard action, at_will):
      Attacks Soldier with 37 vs. 35 AC (1d20+20; rolled 17).
      Hits: 32 damage (1d10[brutal 2]+24; rolled 8).
      Marked Scourge has been expended.
      Soldier has -10 hp remaining (22 hp - 32 damage).
      Soldier has died!
      Enduring Warrior: Ragnarok heals 6 hp (66 hp -> 72 hp; 0 hp wasted).
    End of turn:
      +1 defense bonus expires.
      Opponent's Marked expires.
  
Heroes win!
Ragnarok takes a short rest.
  Ragnarok has 72/125 hp; wants at least 105 hp.
    Ragnarok spends a healing surge (14 remaining).
    Ragnarok heals 41 hp (72 hp -> 113 hp; 0 hp wasted).
  Powers recharge:
    Crushing Blow recharges.
    Unbreakable recharges.
    Griffons Wrath recharges.
    Anvil Of Doom recharges.
    Spend Action Point recharges.
    Second Wind recharges.
    Strikebacks Power recharges.
  Conditions expire:
    Regen 8 hp when bloodied expires.
```
[/sblock]
[sblock=FIGHT #2: Level 14 Ragnarok VS. Level 16 Soldier]

```
Roll initiative!
  Ragnarok rolls 13 initiative (1d20+10; rolled 3).
  Soldier rolls 20 initiative (1d20+15; rolled 5).
  Initiative order: 
    Soldier
    Ragnarok

Round 1:
  Soldier's turn:
    HP: 157/157; Temp HP: 0; Surges: 2; Surge Value: 39
    AC: 32; Action Points: 0
    Soldier Encounter Attack (standard action, encounter):
      Attacks Ragnarok with 29 vs. 33 AC (1d20+23; rolled 6).
      Misses.
      Soldier Encounter Attack has been expended.
  Ragnarok's turn:
    HP: 113/125; Temp HP: 0; Surges: 14; Surge Value: 41
    AC: 33; Action Points: 0
    Start of turn: Marked Scourge recharges.
    Brash Strike (standard action, at_will):
      Attacks Soldier with 38 vs. 32 AC (1d20+20; rolled 18).
      Hits: 26 damage (1d10[brutal 2]+20; rolled 6).
      Soldier has 131 hp remaining (157 hp - 26 damage).
      Soldier gets Combat Advantage (until start of Ragnarok's next turn).
      Soldier gets Marked (until end of Ragnarok's next turn).
    Shift (move action, at_will):
      Ragnarok gets +1 defense bonus (until end of next turn).
  
Round 2:
  Soldier's turn:
    HP: 131/157; Temp HP: 0; Surges: 2; Surge Value: 39
    AC: 32; Action Points: 0
    Start of turn: Soldier Encounter Attack recharge fails (1d6; rolled 1).
    Conditions:
      Combat Advantage (until start of Ragnarok's next turn).
      Marked (until end of Ragnarok's next turn).
    Soldier Basic Attack (standard action, at_will):
      Attacks Ragnarok with 27 vs. 34 AC (1d20+25; rolled 2).
      Misses.
  Ragnarok's turn:
    HP: 113/125; Temp HP: 0; Surges: 14; Surge Value: 41
    AC: 34; Action Points: 0
    Start of turn: Opponent's Combat Advantage expires.
    Conditions: +1 defense bonus (until end of this turn).
    Crushing Blow (standard action, encounter):
      Attacks Soldier with 28 vs. 32 AC (1d20+18; rolled 10).
      Misses: 6 damage (static).
      Soldier has 125 hp remaining (131 hp - 6 damage).
      Soldier gets Marked (until end of Ragnarok's next turn).
      Crushing Blow has been expended.
    Shift (move action, at_will):
      Ragnarok gets +1 defense bonus (until end of next turn).
    End of turn: +1 defense bonus expires.
  
Round 3:
  Soldier's turn:
    HP: 125/157; Temp HP: 0; Surges: 2; Surge Value: 39
    AC: 32; Action Points: 0
    Start of turn: Soldier Encounter Attack recharge fails (1d6; rolled 2).
    Conditions: Marked (until end of Ragnarok's next turn).
    Soldier Basic Attack (standard action, at_will):
      Attacks Ragnarok with 36 vs. 34 AC (1d20+23; rolled 13).
      Hits: 18 damage (2d8+7; rolled 6, 5).
      Ragnarok reacts with Unbreakable (immediate reaction, encounter):
        Damage is reduced to 7 hp (18 hp - 11 hp).
        Unbreakable has been expended.
      Ragnarok has 106 hp remaining (113 hp - 7 damage).
  Ragnarok's turn:
    HP: 106/125; Temp HP: 0; Surges: 14; Surge Value: 41
    AC: 34; Action Points: 0
    Conditions: +1 defense bonus (until end of this turn).
    Crushing Surge (standard action, at_will):
      Attacks Soldier with 34 vs. 32 AC (1d20+18; rolled 16).
      Hits: 26 damage (1d10[brutal 2]+16; rolled 10).
      Marked Scourge has been expended.
      Soldier has 99 hp remaining (125 hp - 26 damage).
      Ragnarok gains 8 temp hp (had 0; applied 8).
      Soldier gets Marked (until end of Ragnarok's next turn).
    Shift (move action, at_will):
      Ragnarok gets +1 defense bonus (until end of next turn).
    End of turn: +1 defense bonus expires.
  
Round 4:
  Soldier's turn:
    HP: 99/157; Temp HP: 0; Surges: 2; Surge Value: 39
    AC: 32; Action Points: 0
    Start of turn: Soldier Encounter Attack recharge fails (1d6; rolled 3).
    Conditions: Marked (until end of Ragnarok's next turn).
    Soldier Basic Attack (standard action, at_will):
      Attacks Ragnarok with 36 vs. 34 AC (1d20+23; rolled 13).
      Hits: 21 damage (2d8+7; rolled 6, 8).
      Ragnarok deflects 8 damage; 13 gets through (8 temp hp - 21 damage).
      Ragnarok has 93 hp remaining (106 hp - 13 damage).
      Ragnarok reacts with Strikebacks Power (immediate reaction, encounter):
        Attacks Soldier with 37 vs. 32 AC (1d20+18; rolled 19).
        Hits: 22 damage (1d10[brutal 2]+14; rolled 8).
        Soldier has 77 hp remaining (99 hp - 22 damage).
        Soldier has been bloodied.
        Ragnarok uses Jackal Strike (free action, daily):
          Attacks Soldier with 38 vs. 32 AC (1d20+18; rolled 20).
          Crits: 69 damage (3d10[brutal 2, max]+16 + 3d12; rolled max + 8, 6, 9).
          Soldier has 8 hp remaining (77 hp - 69 damage).
          Soldier gets Marked (until end of Ragnarok's next turn).
          Jackal Strike has been expended.
        Soldier gets Marked (until end of Ragnarok's next turn).
        Strikebacks Power has been expended.
  Ragnarok's turn:
    HP: 93/125; Temp HP: 0; Surges: 14; Surge Value: 41
    AC: 34; Action Points: 0
    Start of turn: Marked Scourge recharges.
    Conditions: +1 defense bonus (until end of this turn).
    Anvil Of Doom (standard action, encounter):
      Attacks Soldier with 27 vs. 32 AC (1d20+18; rolled 9).
      Misses: 6 damage (static).
      Soldier has 2 hp remaining (8 hp - 6 damage).
      Soldier gets Marked (until end of Ragnarok's next turn).
      Anvil Of Doom has been expended.
    Shift (move action, at_will):
      Ragnarok gets +1 defense bonus (until end of next turn).
    End of turn: +1 defense bonus expires.
  
Round 5:
  Soldier's turn:
    HP: 2/157 (bloodied); Temp HP: 0; Surges: 2; Surge Value: 39
    AC: 32; Action Points: 0
    Start of turn: Soldier Encounter Attack recharge fails (1d6; rolled 2).
    Conditions: Marked (until end of Ragnarok's next turn).
    Soldier Basic Attack (standard action, at_will):
      Attacks Ragnarok with 29 vs. 34 AC (1d20+23; rolled 6).
      Misses.
  Ragnarok's turn:
    HP: 93/125; Temp HP: 0; Surges: 14; Surge Value: 41
    AC: 34; Action Points: 0
    Conditions: +1 defense bonus (until end of this turn).
    Shift (move action, at_will):
      Ragnarok gets +1 defense bonus (until end of next turn).
    Crushing Surge (standard action, at_will):
      Attacks Soldier with 34 vs. 32 AC (1d20+18; rolled 16).
      Hits: 27 damage (1d10[brutal 2]+18; rolled 1, 9).
      Marked Scourge has been expended.
      Soldier has -25 hp remaining (2 hp - 27 damage).
      Soldier has died!
      Enduring Warrior: Ragnarok heals 6 hp (93 hp -> 99 hp; 0 hp wasted).
      Ragnarok gains 8 temp hp (had 0; applied 8).
    End of turn:
      +1 defense bonus expires.
      Opponent's Marked expires.
  
Heroes win!
Ragnarok takes a short rest.
  Ragnarok has 99/125 hp; wants at least 105 hp.
    Ragnarok spends a healing surge (13 remaining).
    Ragnarok heals 41 hp (99 hp -> 125 hp; 15 hp wasted).
  Temporary hit points expire.
  Powers recharge:
    Crushing Blow recharges.
    Unbreakable recharges.
    Anvil Of Doom recharges.
    Strikebacks Power recharges.
  Conditions expire:
    +1 defense bonus expires.
  Milestone:
    Ragnarok gains an action point.
    Meliorating Gith Plate Armor +3: enhancement increases to +4.
```
[/sblock]
[sblock=FIGHT #3: Level 14 Ragnarok VS. Level 18 Soldier]

```
Roll initiative!
  Ragnarok rolls 18 initiative (1d20+10; rolled 8).
  Soldier rolls 27 initiative (1d20+17; rolled 10).
  Initiative order: 
    Soldier
    Ragnarok

Round 1:
  Soldier's turn:
    HP: 174/174; Temp HP: 0; Surges: 2; Surge Value: 43
    AC: 34; Action Points: 0
    Soldier Encounter Attack (standard action, encounter):
      Attacks Ragnarok with 26 vs. 34 AC (1d20+25; rolled 1).
      Misses.
      Soldier Encounter Attack has been expended.
  Ragnarok's turn:
    HP: 125/125; Temp HP: 0; Surges: 13; Surge Value: 41
    AC: 34; Action Points: 1
    Start of turn: Marked Scourge recharges.
    Crushing Blow (standard action, encounter):
      Attacks Soldier with 35 vs. 34 AC (1d20+18; rolled 17).
      Hits: 35 damage (2d10[brutal 2]+20; rolled 7, 8).
      Soldier has 139 hp remaining (174 hp - 35 damage).
      Soldier gets Marked (until end of Ragnarok's next turn).
      Crushing Blow has been expended.
    Shift (move action, at_will):
      Ragnarok gets +1 defense bonus (until end of next turn).
    Spend Action Point (free action, encounter):
      Ragnarok spends an action point (0 remaining).
      Ferocious Reaction: Ragnarok gets +4 defense bonus (until start of next turn).
      Ragnarok gains a standard action.
      Spend Action Point has been expended.
    Crushing Surge (standard action, at_will):
      Attacks Soldier with 24 vs. 34 AC (1d20+18; rolled 6).
      Misses: 6 damage (static).
      Soldier has 133 hp remaining (139 hp - 6 damage).
      Soldier gets Marked (until end of Ragnarok's next turn).
  
Round 2:
  Soldier's turn:
    HP: 133/174; Temp HP: 0; Surges: 2; Surge Value: 43
    AC: 34; Action Points: 0
    Start of turn: Soldier Encounter Attack recharge fails (1d6; rolled 3).
    Conditions: Marked (until end of Ragnarok's next turn).
    Soldier Basic Attack (standard action, at_will):
      Attacks Ragnarok with 30 vs. 39 AC (1d20+25; rolled 5).
      Misses.
  Ragnarok's turn:
    HP: 125/125; Temp HP: 0; Surges: 13; Surge Value: 41
    AC: 39; Action Points: 0
    Start of turn: +4 defense bonus expires.
    Conditions: +1 defense bonus (until end of this turn).
    Brash Strike (standard action, at_will):
      Attacks Soldier with 37 vs. 34 AC (1d20+20; rolled 17).
      Hits: 27 damage (1d10[brutal 2]+22; rolled 5).
      Marked Scourge has been expended.
      Soldier has 106 hp remaining (133 hp - 27 damage).
      Soldier gets Combat Advantage (until start of Ragnarok's next turn).
      Soldier gets Marked (until end of Ragnarok's next turn).
    Shift (move action, at_will):
      Ragnarok gets +1 defense bonus (until end of next turn).
    End of turn: +1 defense bonus expires.
  
Round 3:
  Soldier's turn:
    HP: 106/174; Temp HP: 0; Surges: 2; Surge Value: 43
    AC: 34; Action Points: 0
    Start of turn: Soldier Encounter Attack recharge fails (1d6; rolled 3).
    Conditions:
      Combat Advantage (until start of Ragnarok's next turn).
      Marked (until end of Ragnarok's next turn).
    Soldier Basic Attack (standard action, at_will):
      Attacks Ragnarok with 46 vs. 35 AC (1d20+27; rolled 19).
      Hits: 17 damage (2d8+7; rolled 5, 5).
      Ragnarok reacts with Unbreakable (immediate reaction, encounter):
        Damage is reduced to 6 hp (17 hp - 11 hp).
        Unbreakable has been expended.
      Ragnarok has 119 hp remaining (125 hp - 6 damage).
  Ragnarok's turn:
    HP: 119/125; Temp HP: 0; Surges: 13; Surge Value: 41
    AC: 35; Action Points: 0
    Start of turn:
      Marked Scourge recharges.
      Opponent's Combat Advantage expires.
    Conditions: +1 defense bonus (until end of this turn).
    Crushing Surge (standard action, at_will):
      Attacks Soldier with 21 vs. 34 AC (1d20+18; rolled 3).
      Misses: 6 damage (static).
      Soldier has 100 hp remaining (106 hp - 6 damage).
      Soldier gets Marked (until end of Ragnarok's next turn).
    Shift (move action, at_will):
      Ragnarok gets +1 defense bonus (until end of next turn).
    End of turn: +1 defense bonus expires.
  
Round 4:
  Soldier's turn:
    HP: 100/174; Temp HP: 0; Surges: 2; Surge Value: 43
    AC: 34; Action Points: 0
    Start of turn: Soldier Encounter Attack recharge fails (1d6; rolled 2).
    Conditions: Marked (until end of Ragnarok's next turn).
    Soldier Basic Attack (standard action, at_will):
      Attacks Ragnarok with 30 vs. 35 AC (1d20+25; rolled 5).
      Misses.
  Ragnarok's turn:
    HP: 119/125; Temp HP: 0; Surges: 13; Surge Value: 41
    AC: 35; Action Points: 0
    Conditions: +1 defense bonus (until end of this turn).
    Brash Strike (standard action, at_will):
      Attacks Soldier with 22 vs. 34 AC (1d20+20; rolled 2).
      Misses: 6 damage (static).
      Soldier has 94 hp remaining (100 hp - 6 damage).
      Soldier gets Combat Advantage (until start of Ragnarok's next turn).
      Soldier gets Marked (until end of Ragnarok's next turn).
    Shift (move action, at_will):
      Ragnarok gets +1 defense bonus (until end of next turn).
    End of turn: +1 defense bonus expires.
  
Round 5:
  Soldier's turn:
    HP: 94/174; Temp HP: 0; Surges: 2; Surge Value: 43
    AC: 34; Action Points: 0
    Start of turn: Soldier Encounter Attack recharge fails (1d6; rolled 3).
    Conditions:
      Combat Advantage (until start of Ragnarok's next turn).
      Marked (until end of Ragnarok's next turn).
    Soldier Basic Attack (standard action, at_will):
      Attacks Ragnarok with 40 vs. 35 AC (1d20+27; rolled 13).
      Hits: 10 damage (2d8+7; rolled 2, 1).
      Ragnarok has 109 hp remaining (119 hp - 10 damage).
      Ragnarok reacts with Strikebacks Power (immediate reaction, encounter):
        Attacks Soldier with 22 vs. 34 AC (1d20+18; rolled 4).
        Misses: 6 damage (static).
        Soldier has 88 hp remaining (94 hp - 6 damage).
        Soldier gets Marked (until end of Ragnarok's next turn).
        Strikebacks Power has been expended.
  Ragnarok's turn:
    HP: 109/125; Temp HP: 0; Surges: 13; Surge Value: 41
    AC: 35; Action Points: 0
    Start of turn: Opponent's Combat Advantage expires.
    Conditions: +1 defense bonus (until end of this turn).
    Shift (move action, at_will):
      Ragnarok gets +1 defense bonus (until end of next turn).
    Crushing Surge (standard action, at_will):
      Attacks Soldier with 31 vs. 34 AC (1d20+18; rolled 13).
      Misses: 6 damage (static).
      Soldier has 82 hp remaining (88 hp - 6 damage).
      Soldier has been bloodied.
      Soldier gets Marked (until end of Ragnarok's next turn).
    End of turn: +1 defense bonus expires.
  
Round 6:
  Soldier's turn:
    HP: 82/174 (bloodied); Temp HP: 0; Surges: 2; Surge Value: 43
    AC: 34; Action Points: 0
    Start of turn: Soldier Encounter Attack recharge fails (1d6; rolled 2).
    Conditions: Marked (until end of Ragnarok's next turn).
    Soldier Basic Attack (standard action, at_will):
      Attacks Ragnarok with 37 vs. 35 AC (1d20+25; rolled 12).
      Hits: 21 damage (2d8+7; rolled 7, 7).
      Ragnarok has 88 hp remaining (109 hp - 21 damage).
  Ragnarok's turn:
    HP: 88/125; Temp HP: 0; Surges: 13; Surge Value: 41
    AC: 35; Action Points: 0
    Conditions: +1 defense bonus (until end of this turn).
    Brash Strike (standard action, at_will):
      Attacks Soldier with 23 vs. 34 AC (1d20+20; rolled 3).
      Misses: 6 damage (static).
      Soldier has 76 hp remaining (82 hp - 6 damage).
      Soldier gets Combat Advantage (until start of Ragnarok's next turn).
      Soldier gets Marked (until end of Ragnarok's next turn).
    Shift (move action, at_will):
      Ragnarok gets +1 defense bonus (until end of next turn).
    End of turn: +1 defense bonus expires.
  
Round 7:
  Soldier's turn:
    HP: 76/174 (bloodied); Temp HP: 0; Surges: 2; Surge Value: 43
    AC: 34; Action Points: 0
    Start of turn: Soldier Encounter Attack recharge fails (1d6; rolled 4).
    Conditions:
      Combat Advantage (until start of Ragnarok's next turn).
      Marked (until end of Ragnarok's next turn).
    Soldier Basic Attack (standard action, at_will):
      Attacks Ragnarok with 36 vs. 35 AC (1d20+27; rolled 9).
      Hits: 17 damage (2d8+7; rolled 2, 8).
      Ragnarok has 71 hp remaining (88 hp - 17 damage).
  Ragnarok's turn:
    HP: 71/125; Temp HP: 0; Surges: 13; Surge Value: 41
    AC: 35; Action Points: 0
    Start of turn: Opponent's Combat Advantage expires.
    Conditions: +1 defense bonus (until end of this turn).
    Crushing Surge (standard action, at_will):
      Attacks Soldier with 20 vs. 34 AC (1d20+18; rolled 2).
      Misses: 6 damage (static).
      Soldier has 70 hp remaining (76 hp - 6 damage).
      Soldier gets Marked (until end of Ragnarok's next turn).
    Shift (move action, at_will):
      Ragnarok gets +1 defense bonus (until end of next turn).
    End of turn: +1 defense bonus expires.
  
Round 8:
  Soldier's turn:
    HP: 70/174 (bloodied); Temp HP: 0; Surges: 2; Surge Value: 43
    AC: 34; Action Points: 0
    Start of turn: Soldier Encounter Attack recharge fails (1d6; rolled 3).
    Conditions: Marked (until end of Ragnarok's next turn).
    Soldier Basic Attack (standard action, at_will):
      Attacks Ragnarok with 30 vs. 35 AC (1d20+25; rolled 5).
      Misses.
  Ragnarok's turn:
    HP: 71/125; Temp HP: 0; Surges: 13; Surge Value: 41
    AC: 35; Action Points: 0
    Conditions: +1 defense bonus (until end of this turn).
    Brash Strike (standard action, at_will):
      Attacks Soldier with 22 vs. 34 AC (1d20+20; rolled 2).
      Misses: 6 damage (static).
      Soldier has 64 hp remaining (70 hp - 6 damage).
      Soldier gets Combat Advantage (until start of Ragnarok's next turn).
      Soldier gets Marked (until end of Ragnarok's next turn).
    Shift (move action, at_will):
      Ragnarok gets +1 defense bonus (until end of next turn).
    End of turn: +1 defense bonus expires.
  
Round 9:
  Soldier's turn:
    HP: 64/174 (bloodied); Temp HP: 0; Surges: 2; Surge Value: 43
    AC: 34; Action Points: 0
    Start of turn: Soldier Encounter Attack recharge succeeds (1d6; rolled 5).
    Conditions:
      Combat Advantage (until start of Ragnarok's next turn).
      Marked (until end of Ragnarok's next turn).
    Soldier Encounter Attack (standard action, encounter):
      Attacks Ragnarok with 35 vs. 35 AC (1d20+27; rolled 8).
      Hits: 25 damage (4d10+7; rolled 2, 8, 5, 3).
      Ragnarok has 46 hp remaining (71 hp - 25 damage).
      Ragnarok has been bloodied.
      Soldier Encounter Attack has been expended.
  Ragnarok's turn:
    HP: 46/125 (bloodied); Temp HP: 0; Surges: 13; Surge Value: 41
    AC: 35; Action Points: 0
    Start of turn: Opponent's Combat Advantage expires.
    Conditions: +1 defense bonus (until end of this turn).
    Griffons Wrath (standard action, encounter):
      Attacks Soldier with 27 vs. 34 AC (1d20+18; rolled 9).
      Misses: 6 damage (static).
      Soldier has 58 hp remaining (64 hp - 6 damage).
      Soldier gets Marked (until end of Ragnarok's next turn).
      Griffons Wrath has been expended.
    Second Wind (minor action, encounter):
      Ragnarok spends a healing surge (12 remaining).
      Ragnarok heals 41 hp (46 hp -> 87 hp; 0 hp wasted).
      Ragnarok gets +2 defense bonus (until start of next turn).
      Second Wind has been expended.
    Shift (move action, at_will):
      Ragnarok gets +1 defense bonus (until end of next turn).
    End of turn: +1 defense bonus expires.
  
Round 10:
  Soldier's turn:
    HP: 58/174 (bloodied); Temp HP: 0; Surges: 2; Surge Value: 43
    AC: 34; Action Points: 0
    Start of turn: Soldier Encounter Attack recharge fails (1d6; rolled 2).
    Conditions: Marked (until end of Ragnarok's next turn).
    Soldier Basic Attack (standard action, at_will):
      Attacks Ragnarok with 27 vs. 37 AC (1d20+25; rolled 2).
      Misses.
  Ragnarok's turn:
    HP: 87/125; Temp HP: 0; Surges: 12; Surge Value: 41
    AC: 37; Action Points: 0
    Start of turn: +2 defense bonus expires.
    Conditions: +1 defense bonus (until end of this turn).
    Shift (move action, at_will):
      Ragnarok gets +1 defense bonus (until end of next turn).
    Anvil Of Doom (standard action, encounter):
      Attacks Soldier with 20 vs. 34 AC (1d20+18; rolled 2).
      Misses: 6 damage (static).
      Soldier has 52 hp remaining (58 hp - 6 damage).
      Soldier gets Marked (until end of Ragnarok's next turn).
      Anvil Of Doom has been expended.
    End of turn: +1 defense bonus expires.
  
Round 11:
  Soldier's turn:
    HP: 52/174 (bloodied); Temp HP: 0; Surges: 2; Surge Value: 43
    AC: 34; Action Points: 0
    Start of turn: Soldier Encounter Attack recharge fails (1d6; rolled 1).
    Conditions: Marked (until end of Ragnarok's next turn).
    Soldier Basic Attack (standard action, at_will):
      Attacks Ragnarok with 36 vs. 35 AC (1d20+25; rolled 11).
      Hits: 20 damage (2d8+7; rolled 7, 6).
      Ragnarok has 67 hp remaining (87 hp - 20 damage).
  Ragnarok's turn:
    HP: 67/125; Temp HP: 0; Surges: 12; Surge Value: 41
    AC: 35; Action Points: 0
    Conditions: +1 defense bonus (until end of this turn).
    Shift (move action, at_will):
      Ragnarok gets +1 defense bonus (until end of next turn).
    Crushing Surge (standard action, at_will):
      Attacks Soldier with 22 vs. 34 AC (1d20+18; rolled 4).
      Misses: 6 damage (static).
      Soldier has 46 hp remaining (52 hp - 6 damage).
      Soldier gets Marked (until end of Ragnarok's next turn).
    End of turn: +1 defense bonus expires.
  
Round 12:
  Soldier's turn:
    HP: 46/174 (bloodied); Temp HP: 0; Surges: 2; Surge Value: 43
    AC: 34; Action Points: 0
    Start of turn: Soldier Encounter Attack recharge fails (1d6; rolled 1).
    Conditions: Marked (until end of Ragnarok's next turn).
    Soldier Basic Attack (standard action, at_will):
      Attacks Ragnarok with 27 vs. 35 AC (1d20+25; rolled 2).
      Misses.
  Ragnarok's turn:
    HP: 67/125; Temp HP: 0; Surges: 12; Surge Value: 41
    AC: 35; Action Points: 0
    Conditions: +1 defense bonus (until end of this turn).
    Crushing Surge (standard action, at_will):
      Attacks Soldier with 33 vs. 34 AC (1d20+18; rolled 15).
      Misses: 6 damage (static).
      Soldier has 40 hp remaining (46 hp - 6 damage).
      Soldier gets Marked (until end of Ragnarok's next turn).
    Shift (move action, at_will):
      Ragnarok gets +1 defense bonus (until end of next turn).
    End of turn: +1 defense bonus expires.
  
Round 13:
  Soldier's turn:
    HP: 40/174 (bloodied); Temp HP: 0; Surges: 2; Surge Value: 43
    AC: 34; Action Points: 0
    Start of turn: Soldier Encounter Attack recharge fails (1d6; rolled 1).
    Conditions: Marked (until end of Ragnarok's next turn).
    Soldier Basic Attack (standard action, at_will):
      Attacks Ragnarok with 30 vs. 35 AC (1d20+25; rolled 5).
      Misses.
  Ragnarok's turn:
    HP: 67/125; Temp HP: 0; Surges: 12; Surge Value: 41
    AC: 35; Action Points: 0
    Conditions: +1 defense bonus (until end of this turn).
    Brash Strike (standard action, at_will):
      Attacks Soldier with 24 vs. 34 AC (1d20+20; rolled 4).
      Misses: 6 damage (static).
      Soldier has 34 hp remaining (40 hp - 6 damage).
      Soldier gets Combat Advantage (until start of Ragnarok's next turn).
      Soldier gets Marked (until end of Ragnarok's next turn).
    Shift (move action, at_will):
      Ragnarok gets +1 defense bonus (until end of next turn).
    End of turn: +1 defense bonus expires.
  
Round 14:
  Soldier's turn:
    HP: 34/174 (bloodied); Temp HP: 0; Surges: 2; Surge Value: 43
    AC: 34; Action Points: 0
    Start of turn: Soldier Encounter Attack recharge fails (1d6; rolled 4).
    Conditions:
      Combat Advantage (until start of Ragnarok's next turn).
      Marked (until end of Ragnarok's next turn).
    Soldier Basic Attack (standard action, at_will):
      Attacks Ragnarok with 42 vs. 35 AC (1d20+27; rolled 15).
      Hits: 15 damage (2d8+7; rolled 7, 1).
      Ragnarok has 52 hp remaining (67 hp - 15 damage).
      Ragnarok has been bloodied.
  Ragnarok's turn:
    HP: 52/125 (bloodied); Temp HP: 0; Surges: 12; Surge Value: 41
    AC: 35; Action Points: 0
    Start of turn: Opponent's Combat Advantage expires.
    Conditions: +1 defense bonus (until end of this turn).
    Crushing Surge (standard action, at_will):
      Attacks Soldier with 20 vs. 34 AC (1d20+18; rolled 2).
      Misses: 6 damage (static).
      Soldier has 28 hp remaining (34 hp - 6 damage).
      Soldier gets Marked (until end of Ragnarok's next turn).
    Shift (move action, at_will):
      Ragnarok gets +1 defense bonus (until end of next turn).
    End of turn: +1 defense bonus expires.
  
Round 15:
  Soldier's turn:
    HP: 28/174 (bloodied); Temp HP: 0; Surges: 2; Surge Value: 43
    AC: 34; Action Points: 0
    Start of turn: Soldier Encounter Attack recharge succeeds (1d6; rolled 6).
    Conditions: Marked (until end of Ragnarok's next turn).
    Soldier Encounter Attack (standard action, encounter):
      Attacks Ragnarok with 35 vs. 35 AC (1d20+25; rolled 10).
      Hits: 34 damage (4d10+7; rolled 9, 6, 7, 5).
      Ragnarok has 18 hp remaining (52 hp - 34 damage).
      Soldier Encounter Attack has been expended.
  Ragnarok's turn:
    HP: 18/125 (bloodied); Temp HP: 0; Surges: 12; Surge Value: 41
    AC: 35; Action Points: 0
    Conditions: +1 defense bonus (until end of this turn).
    Crushing Surge (standard action, at_will):
      Attacks Soldier with 24 vs. 34 AC (1d20+18; rolled 6).
      Misses: 6 damage (static).
      Soldier has 22 hp remaining (28 hp - 6 damage).
      Soldier gets Marked (until end of Ragnarok's next turn).
    Shift (move action, at_will):
      Ragnarok gets +1 defense bonus (until end of next turn).
    End of turn: +1 defense bonus expires.
  
Round 16:
  Soldier's turn:
    HP: 22/174 (bloodied); Temp HP: 0; Surges: 2; Surge Value: 43
    AC: 34; Action Points: 0
    Start of turn: Soldier Encounter Attack recharge succeeds (1d6; rolled 6).
    Conditions: Marked (until end of Ragnarok's next turn).
    Soldier Encounter Attack (standard action, encounter):
      Attacks Ragnarok with 38 vs. 35 AC (1d20+25; rolled 13).
      Hits: 32 damage (4d10+7; rolled 1, 9, 9, 6).
      Ragnarok has -14 hp remaining (18 hp - 32 damage).
      Soldier Encounter Attack has been expended.
  Ragnarok's turn:
    HP: -14/125 (bloodied); Temp HP: 0; Surges: 12; Surge Value: 41
    AC: 35; Action Points: 0
    Conditions: +1 defense bonus (until end of this turn).
    Ragnarok is dying (0 death saves failed).
      Rolls death saving throw and gets a 14 (1d20; rolled 14).
      Passes.
    End of turn:
      +1 defense bonus expires.
      Opponent's Marked expires.
  
Round 17:
  Soldier's turn:
    HP: 22/174 (bloodied); Temp HP: 0; Surges: 2; Surge Value: 43
    AC: 34; Action Points: 0
    Start of turn: Soldier Encounter Attack recharge succeeds (1d6; rolled 6).
    Soldier Encounter Attack (standard action, encounter):
      Attacks Ragnarok with 27 vs. 34 AC (1d20+25; rolled 2).
      Misses.
      Soldier Encounter Attack has been expended.
  Ragnarok's turn:
    HP: -14/125 (bloodied); Temp HP: 0; Surges: 12; Surge Value: 41
    AC: 34; Action Points: 0
    Ragnarok is dying (0 death saves failed).
      Rolls death saving throw and gets a 15 (1d20; rolled 15).
      Passes.
  
Round 18:
  Soldier's turn:
    HP: 22/174 (bloodied); Temp HP: 0; Surges: 2; Surge Value: 43
    AC: 34; Action Points: 0
    Start of turn: Soldier Encounter Attack recharge fails (1d6; rolled 2).
    Soldier Basic Attack (standard action, at_will):
      Attacks Ragnarok with 32 vs. 34 AC (1d20+25; rolled 7).
      Misses.
  Ragnarok's turn:
    HP: -14/125 (bloodied); Temp HP: 0; Surges: 12; Surge Value: 41
    AC: 34; Action Points: 0
    Ragnarok is dying (0 death saves failed).
      Rolls death saving throw and gets a 12 (1d20; rolled 12).
      Passes.
  
Round 19:
  Soldier's turn:
    HP: 22/174 (bloodied); Temp HP: 0; Surges: 2; Surge Value: 43
    AC: 34; Action Points: 0
    Start of turn: Soldier Encounter Attack recharge fails (1d6; rolled 1).
    Soldier Basic Attack (standard action, at_will):
      Attacks Ragnarok with 26 vs. 34 AC (1d20+25; rolled 1).
      Misses.
  Ragnarok's turn:
    HP: -14/125 (bloodied); Temp HP: 0; Surges: 12; Surge Value: 41
    AC: 34; Action Points: 0
    Ragnarok is dying (0 death saves failed).
      Rolls death saving throw and gets a 16 (1d20; rolled 16).
      Passes.
  
Round 20:
  Soldier's turn:
    HP: 22/174 (bloodied); Temp HP: 0; Surges: 2; Surge Value: 43
    AC: 34; Action Points: 0
    Start of turn: Soldier Encounter Attack recharge succeeds (1d6; rolled 6).
    Soldier Encounter Attack (standard action, encounter):
      Attacks Ragnarok with 33 vs. 34 AC (1d20+25; rolled 8).
      Misses.
      Soldier Encounter Attack has been expended.
  Ragnarok's turn:
    HP: -14/125 (bloodied); Temp HP: 0; Surges: 12; Surge Value: 41
    AC: 34; Action Points: 0
    Ragnarok is dying (0 death saves failed).
      Rolls death saving throw and gets a 10 (1d20; rolled 10).
      Passes.
  
Round 21:
  Soldier's turn:
    HP: 22/174 (bloodied); Temp HP: 0; Surges: 2; Surge Value: 43
    AC: 34; Action Points: 0
    Start of turn: Soldier Encounter Attack recharge succeeds (1d6; rolled 5).
    Soldier Encounter Attack (standard action, encounter):
      Attacks Ragnarok with 36 vs. 34 AC (1d20+25; rolled 11).
      Hits: 31 damage (4d10+7; rolled 9, 2, 7, 6).
      Ragnarok has -45 hp remaining (-14 hp - 31 damage).
      Soldier Encounter Attack has been expended.
  Ragnarok's turn:
    HP: -45/125 (bloodied); Temp HP: 0; Surges: 12; Surge Value: 41
    AC: 34; Action Points: 0
    Ragnarok is dying (0 death saves failed).
      Rolls death saving throw and gets a 3 (1d20; rolled 3).
      Fails. 2 failures remaining before death.
  
Round 22:
  Soldier's turn:
    HP: 22/174 (bloodied); Temp HP: 0; Surges: 2; Surge Value: 43
    AC: 34; Action Points: 0
    Start of turn: Soldier Encounter Attack recharge succeeds (1d6; rolled 5).
    Soldier Encounter Attack (standard action, encounter):
      Attacks Ragnarok with 44 vs. 34 AC (1d20+25; rolled 19).
      Hits: 29 damage (4d10+7; rolled 4, 3, 7, 8).
      Ragnarok has -74 hp remaining (-45 hp - 29 damage).
      Ragnarok has died!
      Soldier Encounter Attack has been expended.
  
Villains win!
```
[/sblock]

[/sblock]
[sblock=Example of 3 fight(s) survived (3.6% chance)
[sblock=FIGHT #1: Level 14 Ragnarok VS. Level 19 Soldier]

```
Roll initiative!
  Ragnarok rolls 30 initiative (1d20+10; rolled 20).
  Soldier rolls 18 initiative (1d20+17; rolled 1).
  Initiative order: 
    Ragnarok
    Soldier

Round 1:
  Ragnarok's turn:
    HP: 125/125; Temp HP: 0; Surges: 17; Surge Value: 41
    AC: 33; Action Points: 1
    Anvil Of Doom (standard action, encounter):
      Attacks Soldier with 28 vs. 35 AC (1d20+18; rolled 10).
      Misses: 6 damage (static).
      Soldier has 176 hp remaining (182 hp - 6 damage).
      Soldier gets Marked (until end of Ragnarok's next turn).
      Anvil Of Doom has been expended.
    Spend Action Point (free action, encounter):
      Ragnarok spends an action point (0 remaining).
      Ferocious Reaction: Ragnarok gets +4 defense bonus (until start of next turn).
      Ragnarok gains a standard action.
      Spend Action Point has been expended.
    Knee Breaker (standard action, daily):
      Attacks Soldier with 35 vs. 35 AC (1d20+18; rolled 17).
      Hits: 40 damage (2d10[brutal 2]+22; rolled 2, 10, 8).
      Marked Scourge has been expended.
      Soldier has 136 hp remaining (176 hp - 40 damage).
      Ragnarok gains 8 temp hp (had 0; applied 8).
      Soldier gets Marked (until end of Ragnarok's next turn).
      Knee Breaker has been expended.
    Rain Of Steel (minor action, daily):
      Ragnarok gets Rain of Steel (stance).
      Rain Of Steel has been expended.
    Shift (move action, at_will):
      Ragnarok gets +1 defense bonus (until end of next turn).
  Soldier's turn:
    HP: 136/182; Temp HP: 0; Surges: 2; Surge Value: 45
    AC: 35; Action Points: 0
    Start of turn:
      Rain of Steel:
        Soldier takes: 8 damage (1d10[brutal 2]+5; rolled 3).
        Soldier has 128 hp remaining (136 hp - 8 damage).
    Conditions: Marked (until end of Ragnarok's next turn).
    Soldier Encounter Attack (standard action, encounter):
      Attacks Ragnarok with 33 vs. 38 AC (1d20+26; rolled 7).
      Misses.
      Soldier Encounter Attack has been expended.
  
Round 2:
  Ragnarok's turn:
    HP: 125/125; Temp HP: 8; Surges: 17; Surge Value: 41
    AC: 38; Action Points: 0
    Start of turn:
      +4 defense bonus expires.
      Marked Scourge recharges.
    Conditions:
      Rain of Steel (stance).
      +1 defense bonus (until end of this turn).
    Brash Strike (standard action, at_will):
      Attacks Soldier with 31 vs. 35 AC (1d20+20; rolled 11).
      Misses: 6 damage (static).
      Soldier has 122 hp remaining (128 hp - 6 damage).
      Soldier gets Combat Advantage (until start of Ragnarok's next turn).
      Soldier gets Marked (until end of Ragnarok's next turn).
    Shift (move action, at_will):
      Ragnarok gets +1 defense bonus (until end of next turn).
    End of turn: +1 defense bonus expires.
  Soldier's turn:
    HP: 122/182; Temp HP: 0; Surges: 2; Surge Value: 45
    AC: 35; Action Points: 0
    Start of turn:
      Soldier Encounter Attack recharge fails (1d6; rolled 4).
      Rain of Steel:
        Soldier takes: 15 damage (1d10[brutal 2]+7; rolled 8).
        Marked Scourge has been expended.
        Soldier has 107 hp remaining (122 hp - 15 damage).
    Conditions:
      Combat Advantage (until start of Ragnarok's next turn).
      Marked (until end of Ragnarok's next turn).
    Soldier Basic Attack (standard action, at_will):
      Attacks Ragnarok with 47 vs. 34 AC (1d20+28; rolled 19).
      Hits: 22 damage (3d6+8; rolled 3, 6, 5).
      Ragnarok reacts with Unbreakable (immediate reaction, encounter):
        Damage is reduced to 11 hp (22 hp - 11 hp).
        Unbreakable has been expended.
      Ragnarok deflects 8 damage; 3 gets through (8 temp hp - 11 damage).
      Ragnarok has 122 hp remaining (125 hp - 3 damage).
  
Round 3:
  Ragnarok's turn:
    HP: 122/125; Temp HP: 0; Surges: 17; Surge Value: 41
    AC: 34; Action Points: 0
    Start of turn:
      Marked Scourge recharges.
      Opponent's Combat Advantage expires.
    Conditions:
      Rain of Steel (stance).
      +1 defense bonus (until end of this turn).
    Crushing Blow (standard action, encounter):
      Attacks Soldier with 31 vs. 35 AC (1d20+18; rolled 13).
      Misses: 6 damage (static).
      Soldier has 101 hp remaining (107 hp - 6 damage).
      Soldier gets Marked (until end of Ragnarok's next turn).
      Crushing Blow has been expended.
    Shift (move action, at_will):
      Ragnarok gets +1 defense bonus (until end of next turn).
    End of turn: +1 defense bonus expires.
  Soldier's turn:
    HP: 101/182; Temp HP: 0; Surges: 2; Surge Value: 45
    AC: 35; Action Points: 0
    Start of turn:
      Soldier Encounter Attack recharge succeeds (1d6; rolled 5).
      Rain of Steel:
        Soldier takes: 16 damage (1d10[brutal 2]+7; rolled 9).
        Marked Scourge has been expended.
        Soldier has 85 hp remaining (101 hp - 16 damage).
        Soldier has been bloodied.
        Ragnarok uses Jackal Strike (free action, daily):
          Attacks Soldier with 20 vs. 35 AC (1d20+18; rolled 2).
          Misses:
            Not expended.
            6 damage (static).
          Soldier has 79 hp remaining (85 hp - 6 damage).
          Soldier gets Marked (until end of Ragnarok's next turn).
    Conditions: Marked (until end of Ragnarok's next turn).
    Soldier Encounter Attack (standard action, encounter):
      Attacks Ragnarok with 40 vs. 34 AC (1d20+26; rolled 14).
      Hits: 19 damage (4d10+7; rolled 2, 3, 1, 6).
      Ragnarok has 103 hp remaining (122 hp - 19 damage).
      Ragnarok reacts with Strikebacks Power (immediate reaction, encounter):
        Attacks Soldier with 28 vs. 35 AC (1d20+18; rolled 10).
        Misses: 6 damage (static).
        Soldier has 73 hp remaining (79 hp - 6 damage).
        Soldier gets Marked (until end of Ragnarok's next turn).
        Strikebacks Power has been expended.
      Soldier Encounter Attack has been expended.
  
Round 4:
  Ragnarok's turn:
    HP: 103/125; Temp HP: 0; Surges: 17; Surge Value: 41
    AC: 34; Action Points: 0
    Start of turn: Marked Scourge recharges.
    Conditions:
      Rain of Steel (stance).
      +1 defense bonus (until end of this turn).
    Crushing Surge (standard action, at_will):
      Attacks Soldier with 19 vs. 35 AC (1d20+18; rolled 1).
      Misses: 6 damage (static).
      Soldier has 67 hp remaining (73 hp - 6 damage).
      Soldier gets Marked (until end of Ragnarok's next turn).
    Shift (move action, at_will):
      Ragnarok gets +1 defense bonus (until end of next turn).
    End of turn: +1 defense bonus expires.
  Soldier's turn:
    HP: 67/182 (bloodied); Temp HP: 0; Surges: 2; Surge Value: 45
    AC: 35; Action Points: 0
    Start of turn:
      Soldier Encounter Attack recharge fails (1d6; rolled 2).
      Rain of Steel:
        Soldier takes: 17 damage (1d10[brutal 2]+7; rolled 10).
        Marked Scourge has been expended.
        Soldier has 50 hp remaining (67 hp - 17 damage).
    Conditions: Marked (until end of Ragnarok's next turn).
    Soldier Basic Attack (standard action, at_will):
      Attacks Ragnarok with 37 vs. 34 AC (1d20+26; rolled 11).
      Hits: 16 damage (3d6+8; rolled 1, 1, 6).
      Ragnarok has 87 hp remaining (103 hp - 16 damage).
  
Round 5:
  Ragnarok's turn:
    HP: 87/125; Temp HP: 0; Surges: 17; Surge Value: 41
    AC: 34; Action Points: 0
    Start of turn: Marked Scourge recharges.
    Conditions:
      Rain of Steel (stance).
      +1 defense bonus (until end of this turn).
    Brash Strike (standard action, at_will):
      Attacks Soldier with 34 vs. 35 AC (1d20+20; rolled 14).
      Misses: 6 damage (static).
      Soldier has 44 hp remaining (50 hp - 6 damage).
      Soldier gets Combat Advantage (until start of Ragnarok's next turn).
      Soldier gets Marked (until end of Ragnarok's next turn).
    Shift (move action, at_will):
      Ragnarok gets +1 defense bonus (until end of next turn).
    End of turn: +1 defense bonus expires.
  Soldier's turn:
    HP: 44/182 (bloodied); Temp HP: 0; Surges: 2; Surge Value: 45
    AC: 35; Action Points: 0
    Start of turn:
      Soldier Encounter Attack recharge succeeds (1d6; rolled 5).
      Rain of Steel:
        Soldier takes: 12 damage (1d10[brutal 2]+7; rolled 5).
        Marked Scourge has been expended.
        Soldier has 32 hp remaining (44 hp - 12 damage).
    Conditions:
      Combat Advantage (until start of Ragnarok's next turn).
      Marked (until end of Ragnarok's next turn).
    Soldier Encounter Attack (standard action, encounter):
      Attacks Ragnarok with 32 vs. 34 AC (1d20+28; rolled 4).
      Misses.
      Soldier Encounter Attack has been expended.
  
Round 6:
  Ragnarok's turn:
    HP: 87/125; Temp HP: 0; Surges: 17; Surge Value: 41
    AC: 34; Action Points: 0
    Start of turn:
      Marked Scourge recharges.
      Opponent's Combat Advantage expires.
    Conditions:
      Rain of Steel (stance).
      +1 defense bonus (until end of this turn).
    Crushing Surge (standard action, at_will):
      Attacks Soldier with 34 vs. 35 AC (1d20+18; rolled 16).
      Misses: 6 damage (static).
      Soldier has 26 hp remaining (32 hp - 6 damage).
      Soldier gets Marked (until end of Ragnarok's next turn).
    Shift (move action, at_will):
      Ragnarok gets +1 defense bonus (until end of next turn).
    End of turn: +1 defense bonus expires.
  Soldier's turn:
    HP: 26/182 (bloodied); Temp HP: 0; Surges: 2; Surge Value: 45
    AC: 35; Action Points: 0
    Start of turn:
      Soldier Encounter Attack recharge succeeds (1d6; rolled 6).
      Rain of Steel:
        Soldier takes: 12 damage (1d10[brutal 2]+7; rolled 5).
        Marked Scourge has been expended.
        Soldier has 14 hp remaining (26 hp - 12 damage).
    Conditions: Marked (until end of Ragnarok's next turn).
    Soldier Encounter Attack (standard action, encounter):
      Attacks Ragnarok with 31 vs. 34 AC (1d20+26; rolled 5).
      Misses.
      Soldier Encounter Attack has been expended.
  
Round 7:
  Ragnarok's turn:
    HP: 87/125; Temp HP: 0; Surges: 17; Surge Value: 41
    AC: 34; Action Points: 0
    Start of turn: Marked Scourge recharges.
    Conditions:
      Rain of Steel (stance).
      +1 defense bonus (until end of this turn).
    Griffons Wrath (standard action, encounter):
      Attacks Soldier with 36 vs. 35 AC (1d20+18; rolled 18).
      Hits: 35 damage (2d10[brutal 2]+18; rolled 7, 10).
      Marked Scourge has been expended.
      Soldier has -21 hp remaining (14 hp - 35 damage).
      Soldier has died!
      Enduring Warrior: Ragnarok heals 6 hp (87 hp -> 93 hp; 0 hp wasted).
      Griffons Wrath has been expended.
    End of turn:
      +1 defense bonus expires.
      Opponent's Marked expires.
  
Heroes win!
Ragnarok takes a short rest.
  Ragnarok has 93/125 hp; wants at least 105 hp.
    Ragnarok spends a healing surge (16 remaining).
    Ragnarok heals 41 hp (93 hp -> 125 hp; 9 hp wasted).
  Powers recharge:
    Crushing Blow recharges.
    Unbreakable recharges.
    Griffons Wrath recharges.
    Anvil Of Doom recharges.
    Spend Action Point recharges.
    Strikebacks Power recharges.
  Conditions expire:
    Rain of steel expires.
```
[/sblock]
[sblock=FIGHT #2: Level 14 Ragnarok VS. Level 16 Soldier]

```
Roll initiative!
  Ragnarok rolls 22 initiative (1d20+10; rolled 12).
  Soldier rolls 23 initiative (1d20+15; rolled 8).
  Initiative order: 
    Soldier
    Ragnarok

Round 1:
  Soldier's turn:
    HP: 157/157; Temp HP: 0; Surges: 2; Surge Value: 39
    AC: 32; Action Points: 0
    Soldier Encounter Attack (standard action, encounter):
      Attacks Ragnarok with 28 vs. 33 AC (1d20+23; rolled 5).
      Misses.
      Soldier Encounter Attack has been expended.
  Ragnarok's turn:
    HP: 125/125; Temp HP: 0; Surges: 16; Surge Value: 41
    AC: 33; Action Points: 0
    Start of turn: Marked Scourge recharges.
    Crushing Surge (standard action, at_will):
      Attacks Soldier with 26 vs. 32 AC (1d20+18; rolled 8).
      Misses: 6 damage (static).
      Soldier has 151 hp remaining (157 hp - 6 damage).
      Soldier gets Marked (until end of Ragnarok's next turn).
    Shift (move action, at_will):
      Ragnarok gets +1 defense bonus (until end of next turn).
  
Round 2:
  Soldier's turn:
    HP: 151/157; Temp HP: 0; Surges: 2; Surge Value: 39
    AC: 32; Action Points: 0
    Start of turn: Soldier Encounter Attack recharge succeeds (1d6; rolled 5).
    Conditions: Marked (until end of Ragnarok's next turn).
    Soldier Encounter Attack (standard action, encounter):
      Attacks Ragnarok with 26 vs. 34 AC (1d20+23; rolled 3).
      Misses.
      Soldier Encounter Attack has been expended.
  Ragnarok's turn:
    HP: 125/125; Temp HP: 0; Surges: 16; Surge Value: 41
    AC: 34; Action Points: 0
    Conditions: +1 defense bonus (until end of this turn).
    Crushing Surge (standard action, at_will):
      Attacks Soldier with 22 vs. 32 AC (1d20+18; rolled 4).
      Misses: 6 damage (static).
      Soldier has 145 hp remaining (151 hp - 6 damage).
      Soldier gets Marked (until end of Ragnarok's next turn).
    Shift (move action, at_will):
      Ragnarok gets +1 defense bonus (until end of next turn).
    End of turn: +1 defense bonus expires.
  
Round 3:
  Soldier's turn:
    HP: 145/157; Temp HP: 0; Surges: 2; Surge Value: 39
    AC: 32; Action Points: 0
    Start of turn: Soldier Encounter Attack recharge succeeds (1d6; rolled 6).
    Conditions: Marked (until end of Ragnarok's next turn).
    Soldier Encounter Attack (standard action, encounter):
      Attacks Ragnarok with 24 vs. 34 AC (1d20+23; rolled 1).
      Misses.
      Soldier Encounter Attack has been expended.
  Ragnarok's turn:
    HP: 125/125; Temp HP: 0; Surges: 16; Surge Value: 41
    AC: 34; Action Points: 0
    Conditions: +1 defense bonus (until end of this turn).
    Brash Strike (standard action, at_will):
      Attacks Soldier with 24 vs. 32 AC (1d20+20; rolled 4).
      Misses: 6 damage (static).
      Soldier has 139 hp remaining (145 hp - 6 damage).
      Soldier gets Combat Advantage (until start of Ragnarok's next turn).
      Soldier gets Marked (until end of Ragnarok's next turn).
    Shift (move action, at_will):
      Ragnarok gets +1 defense bonus (until end of next turn).
    End of turn: +1 defense bonus expires.
  
Round 4:
  Soldier's turn:
    HP: 139/157; Temp HP: 0; Surges: 2; Surge Value: 39
    AC: 32; Action Points: 0
    Start of turn: Soldier Encounter Attack recharge fails (1d6; rolled 1).
    Conditions:
      Combat Advantage (until start of Ragnarok's next turn).
      Marked (until end of Ragnarok's next turn).
    Soldier Basic Attack (standard action, at_will):
      Attacks Ragnarok with 33 vs. 34 AC (1d20+25; rolled 8).
      Misses.
  Ragnarok's turn:
    HP: 125/125; Temp HP: 0; Surges: 16; Surge Value: 41
    AC: 34; Action Points: 0
    Start of turn: Opponent's Combat Advantage expires.
    Conditions: +1 defense bonus (until end of this turn).
    Shift (move action, at_will):
      Ragnarok gets +1 defense bonus (until end of next turn).
    Griffons Wrath (standard action, encounter):
      Attacks Soldier with 31 vs. 32 AC (1d20+18; rolled 13).
      Misses: 6 damage (static).
      Soldier has 133 hp remaining (139 hp - 6 damage).
      Soldier gets Marked (until end of Ragnarok's next turn).
      Griffons Wrath has been expended.
    End of turn: +1 defense bonus expires.
  
Round 5:
  Soldier's turn:
    HP: 133/157; Temp HP: 0; Surges: 2; Surge Value: 39
    AC: 32; Action Points: 0
    Start of turn: Soldier Encounter Attack recharge fails (1d6; rolled 2).
    Conditions: Marked (until end of Ragnarok's next turn).
    Soldier Basic Attack (standard action, at_will):
      Attacks Ragnarok with 26 vs. 34 AC (1d20+23; rolled 3).
      Misses.
  Ragnarok's turn:
    HP: 125/125; Temp HP: 0; Surges: 16; Surge Value: 41
    AC: 34; Action Points: 0
    Conditions: +1 defense bonus (until end of this turn).
    Shift (move action, at_will):
      Ragnarok gets +1 defense bonus (until end of next turn).
    Brash Strike (standard action, at_will):
      Attacks Soldier with 27 vs. 32 AC (1d20+20; rolled 7).
      Misses: 6 damage (static).
      Soldier has 127 hp remaining (133 hp - 6 damage).
      Soldier gets Combat Advantage (until start of Ragnarok's next turn).
      Soldier gets Marked (until end of Ragnarok's next turn).
    End of turn: +1 defense bonus expires.
  
Round 6:
  Soldier's turn:
    HP: 127/157; Temp HP: 0; Surges: 2; Surge Value: 39
    AC: 32; Action Points: 0
    Start of turn: Soldier Encounter Attack recharge fails (1d6; rolled 1).
    Conditions:
      Combat Advantage (until start of Ragnarok's next turn).
      Marked (until end of Ragnarok's next turn).
    Soldier Basic Attack (standard action, at_will):
      Attacks Ragnarok with 41 vs. 34 AC (1d20+25; rolled 16).
      Hits: 12 damage (2d8+7; rolled 4, 1).
      Ragnarok reacts with Unbreakable (immediate reaction, encounter):
        Damage is reduced to 1 hp (12 hp - 11 hp).
        Unbreakable has been expended.
      Ragnarok has 124 hp remaining (125 hp - 1 damage).
  Ragnarok's turn:
    HP: 124/125; Temp HP: 0; Surges: 16; Surge Value: 41
    AC: 34; Action Points: 0
    Start of turn: Opponent's Combat Advantage expires.
    Conditions: +1 defense bonus (until end of this turn).
    Shift (move action, at_will):
      Ragnarok gets +1 defense bonus (until end of next turn).
    Anvil Of Doom (standard action, encounter):
      Attacks Soldier with 29 vs. 32 AC (1d20+18; rolled 11).
      Misses: 6 damage (static).
      Soldier has 121 hp remaining (127 hp - 6 damage).
      Soldier gets Marked (until end of Ragnarok's next turn).
      Anvil Of Doom has been expended.
    End of turn: +1 defense bonus expires.
  
Round 7:
  Soldier's turn:
    HP: 121/157; Temp HP: 0; Surges: 2; Surge Value: 39
    AC: 32; Action Points: 0
    Start of turn: Soldier Encounter Attack recharge fails (1d6; rolled 3).
    Conditions: Marked (until end of Ragnarok's next turn).
    Soldier Basic Attack (standard action, at_will):
      Attacks Ragnarok with 40 vs. 34 AC (1d20+23; rolled 17).
      Hits: 14 damage (2d8+7; rolled 4, 3).
      Ragnarok has 110 hp remaining (124 hp - 14 damage).
      Ragnarok reacts with Strikebacks Power (immediate reaction, encounter):
        Attacks Soldier with 30 vs. 32 AC (1d20+18; rolled 12).
        Misses: 6 damage (static).
        Soldier has 115 hp remaining (121 hp - 6 damage).
        Soldier gets Marked (until end of Ragnarok's next turn).
        Strikebacks Power has been expended.
  Ragnarok's turn:
    HP: 110/125; Temp HP: 0; Surges: 16; Surge Value: 41
    AC: 34; Action Points: 0
    Conditions: +1 defense bonus (until end of this turn).
    Crushing Blow (standard action, encounter):
      Attacks Soldier with 38 vs. 32 AC (1d20+18; rolled 20).
      Crits: 67 damage (2d10[brutal 2, max]+22 + 3d12; rolled max + 3, 10, 12).
      Marked Scourge has been expended.
      Soldier has 48 hp remaining (115 hp - 67 damage).
      Soldier has been bloodied.
      Ragnarok uses Jackal Strike (free action, daily):
        Attacks Soldier with 19 vs. 32 AC (1d20+18; rolled 1).
        Misses:
          Not expended.
          6 damage (static).
        Soldier has 42 hp remaining (48 hp - 6 damage).
        Soldier gets Marked (until end of Ragnarok's next turn).
      Soldier gets Marked (until end of Ragnarok's next turn).
      Crushing Blow has been expended.
    Shift (move action, at_will):
      Ragnarok gets +1 defense bonus (until end of next turn).
    End of turn: +1 defense bonus expires.
  
Round 8:
  Soldier's turn:
    HP: 42/157 (bloodied); Temp HP: 0; Surges: 2; Surge Value: 39
    AC: 32; Action Points: 0
    Start of turn: Soldier Encounter Attack recharge succeeds (1d6; rolled 5).
    Conditions: Marked (until end of Ragnarok's next turn).
    Soldier Encounter Attack (standard action, encounter):
      Attacks Ragnarok with 38 vs. 34 AC (1d20+23; rolled 15).
      Hits: 33 damage (4d10+7; rolled 9, 10, 5, 2).
      Ragnarok has 77 hp remaining (110 hp - 33 damage).
      Soldier Encounter Attack has been expended.
  Ragnarok's turn:
    HP: 77/125; Temp HP: 0; Surges: 16; Surge Value: 41
    AC: 34; Action Points: 0
    Start of turn: Marked Scourge recharges.
    Conditions: +1 defense bonus (until end of this turn).
    Crushing Surge (standard action, at_will):
      Attacks Soldier with 28 vs. 32 AC (1d20+18; rolled 10).
      Misses: 6 damage (static).
      Soldier has 36 hp remaining (42 hp - 6 damage).
      Soldier gets Marked (until end of Ragnarok's next turn).
    Shift (move action, at_will):
      Ragnarok gets +1 defense bonus (until end of next turn).
    End of turn: +1 defense bonus expires.
  
Round 9:
  Soldier's turn:
    HP: 36/157 (bloodied); Temp HP: 0; Surges: 2; Surge Value: 39
    AC: 32; Action Points: 0
    Start of turn: Soldier Encounter Attack recharge fails (1d6; rolled 1).
    Conditions: Marked (until end of Ragnarok's next turn).
    Soldier Basic Attack (standard action, at_will):
      Attacks Ragnarok with 26 vs. 34 AC (1d20+23; rolled 3).
      Misses.
  Ragnarok's turn:
    HP: 77/125; Temp HP: 0; Surges: 16; Surge Value: 41
    AC: 34; Action Points: 0
    Conditions: +1 defense bonus (until end of this turn).
    Crushing Surge (standard action, at_will):
      Attacks Soldier with 29 vs. 32 AC (1d20+18; rolled 11).
      Misses: 6 damage (static).
      Soldier has 30 hp remaining (36 hp - 6 damage).
      Soldier gets Marked (until end of Ragnarok's next turn).
    Shift (move action, at_will):
      Ragnarok gets +1 defense bonus (until end of next turn).
    End of turn: +1 defense bonus expires.
  
Round 10:
  Soldier's turn:
    HP: 30/157 (bloodied); Temp HP: 0; Surges: 2; Surge Value: 39
    AC: 32; Action Points: 0
    Start of turn: Soldier Encounter Attack recharge fails (1d6; rolled 4).
    Conditions: Marked (until end of Ragnarok's next turn).
    Soldier Basic Attack (standard action, at_will):
      Attacks Ragnarok with 39 vs. 34 AC (1d20+23; rolled 16).
      Hits: 17 damage (2d8+7; rolled 7, 3).
      Ragnarok has 60 hp remaining (77 hp - 17 damage).
      Ragnarok has been bloodied.
  Ragnarok's turn:
    HP: 60/125 (bloodied); Temp HP: 0; Surges: 16; Surge Value: 41
    AC: 34; Action Points: 0
    Conditions: +1 defense bonus (until end of this turn).
    Brash Strike (standard action, at_will):
      Attacks Soldier with 36 vs. 32 AC (1d20+20; rolled 16).
      Hits: 31 damage (1d10[brutal 2]+24; rolled 7).
      Marked Scourge has been expended.
      Soldier has -1 hp remaining (30 hp - 31 damage).
      Soldier has died!
      Enduring Warrior: Ragnarok heals 6 hp (60 hp -> 66 hp; 0 hp wasted).
    End of turn:
      +1 defense bonus expires.
      Opponent's Marked expires.
  
Heroes win!
Ragnarok takes a short rest.
  Ragnarok has 66/125 hp; wants at least 105 hp.
    Ragnarok spends a healing surge (15 remaining).
    Ragnarok heals 41 hp (66 hp -> 107 hp; 0 hp wasted).
  Powers recharge:
    Crushing Blow recharges.
    Unbreakable recharges.
    Griffons Wrath recharges.
    Anvil Of Doom recharges.
    Strikebacks Power recharges.
  Milestone:
    Ragnarok gains an action point.
    Meliorating Gith Plate Armor +3: enhancement increases to +4.
```
[/sblock]
[sblock=FIGHT #3: Level 14 Ragnarok VS. Level 18 Soldier]

```
Roll initiative!
  Ragnarok rolls 11 initiative (1d20+10; rolled 1).
  Soldier rolls 34 initiative (1d20+17; rolled 17).
  Initiative order: 
    Soldier
    Ragnarok

Round 1:
  Soldier's turn:
    HP: 174/174; Temp HP: 0; Surges: 2; Surge Value: 43
    AC: 34; Action Points: 0
    Soldier Encounter Attack (standard action, encounter):
      Attacks Ragnarok with 29 vs. 34 AC (1d20+25; rolled 4).
      Misses.
      Soldier Encounter Attack has been expended.
  Ragnarok's turn:
    HP: 107/125; Temp HP: 0; Surges: 15; Surge Value: 41
    AC: 34; Action Points: 1
    Start of turn: Marked Scourge recharges.
    Crushing Blow (standard action, encounter):
      Attacks Soldier with 25 vs. 34 AC (1d20+18; rolled 7).
      Misses: 6 damage (static).
      Soldier has 168 hp remaining (174 hp - 6 damage).
      Soldier gets Marked (until end of Ragnarok's next turn).
      Crushing Blow has been expended.
    Spend Action Point (free action, encounter):
      Ragnarok spends an action point (0 remaining).
      Ferocious Reaction: Ragnarok gets +4 defense bonus (until start of next turn).
      Ragnarok gains a standard action.
      Spend Action Point has been expended.
    Griffons Wrath (standard action, encounter):
      Attacks Soldier with 23 vs. 34 AC (1d20+18; rolled 5).
      Misses: 6 damage (static).
      Soldier has 162 hp remaining (168 hp - 6 damage).
      Soldier gets Marked (until end of Ragnarok's next turn).
      Griffons Wrath has been expended.
    Shift (move action, at_will):
      Ragnarok gets +1 defense bonus (until end of next turn).
  
Round 2:
  Soldier's turn:
    HP: 162/174; Temp HP: 0; Surges: 2; Surge Value: 43
    AC: 34; Action Points: 0
    Start of turn: Soldier Encounter Attack recharge succeeds (1d6; rolled 6).
    Conditions: Marked (until end of Ragnarok's next turn).
    Soldier Encounter Attack (standard action, encounter):
      Attacks Ragnarok with 40 vs. 39 AC (1d20+25; rolled 15).
      Hits: 21 damage (4d10+7; rolled 2, 3, 1, 8).
      Ragnarok reacts with Unbreakable (immediate reaction, encounter):
        Damage is reduced to 10 hp (21 hp - 11 hp).
        Unbreakable has been expended.
      Ragnarok has 97 hp remaining (107 hp - 10 damage).
      Soldier Encounter Attack has been expended.
  Ragnarok's turn:
    HP: 97/125; Temp HP: 0; Surges: 15; Surge Value: 41
    AC: 39; Action Points: 0
    Start of turn: +4 defense bonus expires.
    Conditions: +1 defense bonus (until end of this turn).
    Crushing Surge (standard action, at_will):
      Attacks Soldier with 31 vs. 34 AC (1d20+18; rolled 13).
      Misses: 6 damage (static).
      Soldier has 156 hp remaining (162 hp - 6 damage).
      Soldier gets Marked (until end of Ragnarok's next turn).
    Shift (move action, at_will):
      Ragnarok gets +1 defense bonus (until end of next turn).
    End of turn: +1 defense bonus expires.
  
Round 3:
  Soldier's turn:
    HP: 156/174; Temp HP: 0; Surges: 2; Surge Value: 43
    AC: 34; Action Points: 0
    Start of turn: Soldier Encounter Attack recharge fails (1d6; rolled 3).
    Conditions: Marked (until end of Ragnarok's next turn).
    Soldier Basic Attack (standard action, at_will):
      Attacks Ragnarok with 38 vs. 35 AC (1d20+25; rolled 13).
      Hits: 22 damage (2d8+7; rolled 8, 7).
      Ragnarok has 75 hp remaining (97 hp - 22 damage).
      Ragnarok reacts with Strikebacks Power (immediate reaction, encounter):
        Attacks Soldier with 37 vs. 34 AC (1d20+18; rolled 19).
        Hits: 20 damage (1d10[brutal 2]+16; rolled 4).
        Marked Scourge has been expended.
        Soldier has 136 hp remaining (156 hp - 20 damage).
        Soldier gets Marked (until end of Ragnarok's next turn).
        Strikebacks Power has been expended.
  Ragnarok's turn:
    HP: 75/125; Temp HP: 0; Surges: 15; Surge Value: 41
    AC: 35; Action Points: 0
    Start of turn: Marked Scourge recharges.
    Conditions: +1 defense bonus (until end of this turn).
    Brash Strike (standard action, at_will):
      Attacks Soldier with 25 vs. 34 AC (1d20+20; rolled 5).
      Misses: 6 damage (static).
      Soldier has 130 hp remaining (136 hp - 6 damage).
      Soldier gets Combat Advantage (until start of Ragnarok's next turn).
      Soldier gets Marked (until end of Ragnarok's next turn).
    Shift (move action, at_will):
      Ragnarok gets +1 defense bonus (until end of next turn).
    End of turn: +1 defense bonus expires.
  
Round 4:
  Soldier's turn:
    HP: 130/174; Temp HP: 0; Surges: 2; Surge Value: 43
    AC: 34; Action Points: 0
    Start of turn: Soldier Encounter Attack recharge succeeds (1d6; rolled 6).
    Conditions:
      Combat Advantage (until start of Ragnarok's next turn).
      Marked (until end of Ragnarok's next turn).
    Soldier Encounter Attack (standard action, encounter):
      Attacks Ragnarok with 34 vs. 35 AC (1d20+27; rolled 7).
      Misses.
      Soldier Encounter Attack has been expended.
  Ragnarok's turn:
    HP: 75/125; Temp HP: 0; Surges: 15; Surge Value: 41
    AC: 35; Action Points: 0
    Start of turn: Opponent's Combat Advantage expires.
    Conditions: +1 defense bonus (until end of this turn).
    Brash Strike (standard action, at_will):
      Attacks Soldier with 32 vs. 34 AC (1d20+20; rolled 12).
      Misses: 6 damage (static).
      Soldier has 124 hp remaining (130 hp - 6 damage).
      Soldier gets Combat Advantage (until start of Ragnarok's next turn).
      Soldier gets Marked (until end of Ragnarok's next turn).
    Shift (move action, at_will):
      Ragnarok gets +1 defense bonus (until end of next turn).
    End of turn: +1 defense bonus expires.
  
Round 5:
  Soldier's turn:
    HP: 124/174; Temp HP: 0; Surges: 2; Surge Value: 43
    AC: 34; Action Points: 0
    Start of turn: Soldier Encounter Attack recharge succeeds (1d6; rolled 5).
    Conditions:
      Combat Advantage (until start of Ragnarok's next turn).
      Marked (until end of Ragnarok's next turn).
    Soldier Encounter Attack (standard action, encounter):
      Attacks Ragnarok with 44 vs. 35 AC (1d20+27; rolled 17).
      Hits: 33 damage (4d10+7; rolled 7, 9, 7, 3).
      Ragnarok has 42 hp remaining (75 hp - 33 damage).
      Ragnarok has been bloodied.
      Soldier Encounter Attack has been expended.
  Ragnarok's turn:
    HP: 42/125 (bloodied); Temp HP: 0; Surges: 15; Surge Value: 41
    AC: 35; Action Points: 0
    Start of turn: Opponent's Combat Advantage expires.
    Conditions: +1 defense bonus (until end of this turn).
    Shift (move action, at_will):
      Ragnarok gets +1 defense bonus (until end of next turn).
    Anvil Of Doom (standard action, encounter):
      Attacks Soldier with 26 vs. 34 AC (1d20+18; rolled 8).
      Misses: 6 damage (static).
      Soldier has 118 hp remaining (124 hp - 6 damage).
      Soldier gets Marked (until end of Ragnarok's next turn).
      Anvil Of Doom has been expended.
    Second Wind (minor action, encounter):
      Ragnarok spends a healing surge (14 remaining).
      Ragnarok heals 41 hp (42 hp -> 83 hp; 0 hp wasted).
      Ragnarok gets +2 defense bonus (until start of next turn).
      Second Wind has been expended.
    End of turn: +1 defense bonus expires.
  
Round 6:
  Soldier's turn:
    HP: 118/174; Temp HP: 0; Surges: 2; Surge Value: 43
    AC: 34; Action Points: 0
    Start of turn: Soldier Encounter Attack recharge fails (1d6; rolled 1).
    Conditions: Marked (until end of Ragnarok's next turn).
    Soldier Basic Attack (standard action, at_will):
      Attacks Ragnarok with 44 vs. 37 AC (1d20+25; rolled 19).
      Hits: 15 damage (2d8+7; rolled 3, 5).
      Ragnarok has 68 hp remaining (83 hp - 15 damage).
  Ragnarok's turn:
    HP: 68/125; Temp HP: 0; Surges: 14; Surge Value: 41
    AC: 37; Action Points: 0
    Start of turn: +2 defense bonus expires.
    Conditions: +1 defense bonus (until end of this turn).
    Brash Strike (standard action, at_will):
      Attacks Soldier with 33 vs. 34 AC (1d20+20; rolled 13).
      Misses: 6 damage (static).
      Soldier has 112 hp remaining (118 hp - 6 damage).
      Soldier gets Combat Advantage (until start of Ragnarok's next turn).
      Soldier gets Marked (until end of Ragnarok's next turn).
    Shift (move action, at_will):
      Ragnarok gets +1 defense bonus (until end of next turn).
    End of turn: +1 defense bonus expires.
  
Round 7:
  Soldier's turn:
    HP: 112/174; Temp HP: 0; Surges: 2; Surge Value: 43
    AC: 34; Action Points: 0
    Start of turn: Soldier Encounter Attack recharge fails (1d6; rolled 4).
    Conditions:
      Combat Advantage (until start of Ragnarok's next turn).
      Marked (until end of Ragnarok's next turn).
    Soldier Basic Attack (standard action, at_will):
      Attacks Ragnarok with 39 vs. 35 AC (1d20+27; rolled 12).
      Hits: 13 damage (2d8+7; rolled 1, 5).
      Ragnarok has 55 hp remaining (68 hp - 13 damage).
      Ragnarok has been bloodied.
  Ragnarok's turn:
    HP: 55/125 (bloodied); Temp HP: 0; Surges: 14; Surge Value: 41
    AC: 35; Action Points: 0
    Start of turn: Opponent's Combat Advantage expires.
    Conditions: +1 defense bonus (until end of this turn).
    Crushing Surge (standard action, at_will):
      Attacks Soldier with 35 vs. 34 AC (1d20+18; rolled 17).
      Hits: 21 damage (1d10[brutal 2]+16; rolled 5).
      Marked Scourge has been expended.
      Soldier has 91 hp remaining (112 hp - 21 damage).
      Ragnarok gains 8 temp hp (had 0; applied 8).
      Soldier gets Marked (until end of Ragnarok's next turn).
    Boundless Endurance (minor action, daily):
      Ragnarok gets regen 8 hp when bloodied (stance).
      Boundless Endurance has been expended.
    Shift (move action, at_will):
      Ragnarok gets +1 defense bonus (until end of next turn).
    End of turn: +1 defense bonus expires.
  
Round 8:
  Soldier's turn:
    HP: 91/174; Temp HP: 0; Surges: 2; Surge Value: 43
    AC: 34; Action Points: 0
    Start of turn: Soldier Encounter Attack recharge succeeds (1d6; rolled 5).
    Conditions: Marked (until end of Ragnarok's next turn).
    Soldier Encounter Attack (standard action, encounter):
      Attacks Ragnarok with 31 vs. 35 AC (1d20+25; rolled 6).
      Misses.
      Soldier Encounter Attack has been expended.
  Ragnarok's turn:
    HP: 55/125 (bloodied); Temp HP: 8; Surges: 14; Surge Value: 41
    AC: 35; Action Points: 0
    Start of turn:
      Marked Scourge recharges.
      Ragnarok heals 8 hp (55 hp -> 63 hp; 0 hp wasted).
    Conditions:
      regen 8 hp when bloodied (stance).
      +1 defense bonus (until end of this turn).
    Brash Strike (standard action, at_will):
      Attacks Soldier with 32 vs. 34 AC (1d20+20; rolled 12).
      Misses: 6 damage (static).
      Soldier has 85 hp remaining (91 hp - 6 damage).
      Soldier has been bloodied.
      Ragnarok uses Jackal Strike (free action, daily):
        Attacks Soldier with 31 vs. 34 AC (1d20+18; rolled 13).
        Misses:
          Not expended.
          6 damage (static).
        Soldier has 79 hp remaining (85 hp - 6 damage).
        Soldier gets Marked (until end of Ragnarok's next turn).
      Soldier gets Combat Advantage (until start of Ragnarok's next turn).
      Soldier gets Marked (until end of Ragnarok's next turn).
    Shift (move action, at_will):
      Ragnarok gets +1 defense bonus (until end of next turn).
    End of turn: +1 defense bonus expires.
  
Round 9:
  Soldier's turn:
    HP: 79/174 (bloodied); Temp HP: 0; Surges: 2; Surge Value: 43
    AC: 34; Action Points: 0
    Start of turn: Soldier Encounter Attack recharge fails (1d6; rolled 1).
    Conditions:
      Combat Advantage (until start of Ragnarok's next turn).
      Marked (until end of Ragnarok's next turn).
    Soldier Basic Attack (standard action, at_will):
      Attacks Ragnarok with 28 vs. 35 AC (1d20+27; rolled 1).
      Misses.
  Ragnarok's turn:
    HP: 63/125; Temp HP: 8; Surges: 14; Surge Value: 41
    AC: 35; Action Points: 0
    Start of turn: Opponent's Combat Advantage expires.
    Conditions:
      regen 8 hp when bloodied (stance).
      +1 defense bonus (until end of this turn).
    Brash Strike (standard action, at_will):
      Attacks Soldier with 23 vs. 34 AC (1d20+20; rolled 3).
      Misses: 6 damage (static).
      Soldier has 73 hp remaining (79 hp - 6 damage).
      Soldier gets Combat Advantage (until start of Ragnarok's next turn).
      Soldier gets Marked (until end of Ragnarok's next turn).
    Shift (move action, at_will):
      Ragnarok gets +1 defense bonus (until end of next turn).
    End of turn: +1 defense bonus expires.
  
Round 10:
  Soldier's turn:
    HP: 73/174 (bloodied); Temp HP: 0; Surges: 2; Surge Value: 43
    AC: 34; Action Points: 0
    Start of turn: Soldier Encounter Attack recharge fails (1d6; rolled 4).
    Conditions:
      Combat Advantage (until start of Ragnarok's next turn).
      Marked (until end of Ragnarok's next turn).
    Soldier Basic Attack (standard action, at_will):
      Attacks Ragnarok with 39 vs. 35 AC (1d20+27; rolled 12).
      Hits: 12 damage (2d8+7; rolled 1, 4).
      Ragnarok deflects 8 damage; 4 gets through (8 temp hp - 12 damage).
      Ragnarok has 59 hp remaining (63 hp - 4 damage).
      Ragnarok has been bloodied.
  Ragnarok's turn:
    HP: 59/125 (bloodied); Temp HP: 0; Surges: 14; Surge Value: 41
    AC: 35; Action Points: 0
    Start of turn:
      Opponent's Combat Advantage expires.
      Ragnarok heals 8 hp (59 hp -> 67 hp; 0 hp wasted).
    Conditions:
      regen 8 hp when bloodied (stance).
      +1 defense bonus (until end of this turn).
    Brash Strike (standard action, at_will):
      Attacks Soldier with 39 vs. 34 AC (1d20+20; rolled 19).
      Hits: 29 damage (1d10[brutal 2]+24; rolled 2, 5).
      Marked Scourge has been expended.
      Soldier has 44 hp remaining (73 hp - 29 damage).
      Soldier gets Combat Advantage (until start of Ragnarok's next turn).
      Soldier gets Marked (until end of Ragnarok's next turn).
    Shift (move action, at_will):
      Ragnarok gets +1 defense bonus (until end of next turn).
    End of turn: +1 defense bonus expires.
  
Round 11:
  Soldier's turn:
    HP: 44/174 (bloodied); Temp HP: 0; Surges: 2; Surge Value: 43
    AC: 34; Action Points: 0
    Start of turn: Soldier Encounter Attack recharge succeeds (1d6; rolled 6).
    Conditions:
      Combat Advantage (until start of Ragnarok's next turn).
      Marked (until end of Ragnarok's next turn).
    Soldier Encounter Attack (standard action, encounter):
      Attacks Ragnarok with 40 vs. 35 AC (1d20+27; rolled 13).
      Hits: 30 damage (4d10+7; rolled 9, 3, 5, 6).
      Ragnarok has 37 hp remaining (67 hp - 30 damage).
      Ragnarok has been bloodied.
      Soldier Encounter Attack has been expended.
  Ragnarok's turn:
    HP: 37/125 (bloodied); Temp HP: 0; Surges: 14; Surge Value: 41
    AC: 35; Action Points: 0
    Start of turn:
      Marked Scourge recharges.
      Opponent's Combat Advantage expires.
      Ragnarok heals 8 hp (37 hp -> 45 hp; 0 hp wasted).
    Conditions:
      regen 8 hp when bloodied (stance).
      +1 defense bonus (until end of this turn).
    Shift (move action, at_will):
      Ragnarok gets +1 defense bonus (until end of next turn).
    Crushing Surge (standard action, at_will):
      Attacks Soldier with 23 vs. 34 AC (1d20+18; rolled 5).
      Misses: 6 damage (static).
      Soldier has 38 hp remaining (44 hp - 6 damage).
      Soldier gets Marked (until end of Ragnarok's next turn).
    End of turn: +1 defense bonus expires.
  
Round 12:
  Soldier's turn:
    HP: 38/174 (bloodied); Temp HP: 0; Surges: 2; Surge Value: 43
    AC: 34; Action Points: 0
    Start of turn: Soldier Encounter Attack recharge fails (1d6; rolled 3).
    Conditions: Marked (until end of Ragnarok's next turn).
    Soldier Basic Attack (standard action, at_will):
      Attacks Ragnarok with 42 vs. 35 AC (1d20+25; rolled 17).
      Hits: 18 damage (2d8+7; rolled 8, 3).
      Ragnarok has 27 hp remaining (45 hp - 18 damage).
  Ragnarok's turn:
    HP: 27/125 (bloodied); Temp HP: 0; Surges: 14; Surge Value: 41
    AC: 35; Action Points: 0
    Start of turn: Ragnarok heals 8 hp (27 hp -> 35 hp; 0 hp wasted).
    Conditions:
      regen 8 hp when bloodied (stance).
      +1 defense bonus (until end of this turn).
    Crushing Surge (standard action, at_will):
      Attacks Soldier with 28 vs. 34 AC (1d20+18; rolled 10).
      Misses: 6 damage (static).
      Soldier has 32 hp remaining (38 hp - 6 damage).
      Soldier gets Marked (until end of Ragnarok's next turn).
    Shift (move action, at_will):
      Ragnarok gets +1 defense bonus (until end of next turn).
    End of turn: +1 defense bonus expires.
  
Round 13:
  Soldier's turn:
    HP: 32/174 (bloodied); Temp HP: 0; Surges: 2; Surge Value: 43
    AC: 34; Action Points: 0
    Start of turn: Soldier Encounter Attack recharge fails (1d6; rolled 1).
    Conditions: Marked (until end of Ragnarok's next turn).
    Soldier Basic Attack (standard action, at_will):
      Attacks Ragnarok with 38 vs. 35 AC (1d20+25; rolled 13).
      Hits: 17 damage (2d8+7; rolled 2, 8).
      Ragnarok has 18 hp remaining (35 hp - 17 damage).
  Ragnarok's turn:
    HP: 18/125 (bloodied); Temp HP: 0; Surges: 14; Surge Value: 41
    AC: 35; Action Points: 0
    Start of turn: Ragnarok heals 8 hp (18 hp -> 26 hp; 0 hp wasted).
    Conditions:
      regen 8 hp when bloodied (stance).
      +1 defense bonus (until end of this turn).
    Crushing Surge (standard action, at_will):
      Attacks Soldier with 30 vs. 34 AC (1d20+18; rolled 12).
      Misses: 6 damage (static).
      Soldier has 26 hp remaining (32 hp - 6 damage).
      Soldier gets Marked (until end of Ragnarok's next turn).
    Shift (move action, at_will):
      Ragnarok gets +1 defense bonus (until end of next turn).
    Defensive Resurgence (minor action, daily):
      Ragnarok spends a healing surge (13 remaining).
      Ragnarok heals 41 hp (26 hp -> 67 hp; 0 hp wasted).
      Ragnarok gets +1 defense bonus (until start of next turn).
      Defensive Resurgence has been expended.
    End of turn: +1 defense bonus expires.
  
Round 14:
  Soldier's turn:
    HP: 26/174 (bloodied); Temp HP: 0; Surges: 2; Surge Value: 43
    AC: 34; Action Points: 0
    Start of turn: Soldier Encounter Attack recharge fails (1d6; rolled 2).
    Conditions: Marked (until end of Ragnarok's next turn).
    Soldier Basic Attack (standard action, at_will):
      Attacks Ragnarok with 27 vs. 36 AC (1d20+25; rolled 2).
      Misses.
  Ragnarok's turn:
    HP: 67/125; Temp HP: 0; Surges: 13; Surge Value: 41
    AC: 36; Action Points: 0
    Start of turn: +1 defense bonus expires.
    Conditions:
      regen 8 hp when bloodied (stance).
      +1 defense bonus (until end of this turn).
    Crushing Surge (standard action, at_will):
      Attacks Soldier with 37 vs. 34 AC (1d20+18; rolled 19).
      Hits: 26 damage (1d10[brutal 2]+18; rolled 8).
      Marked Scourge has been expended.
      Soldier has 0 hp remaining (26 hp - 26 damage).
      Soldier has died!
      Enduring Warrior: Ragnarok heals 6 hp (67 hp -> 73 hp; 0 hp wasted).
      Ragnarok gains 8 temp hp (had 0; applied 8).
    End of turn:
      +1 defense bonus expires.
      Opponent's Marked expires.
  
Heroes win!
Ragnarok takes a short rest.
  Ragnarok has 73/125 hp; wants at least 105 hp.
    Ragnarok spends a healing surge (12 remaining).
    Ragnarok heals 41 hp (73 hp -> 114 hp; 0 hp wasted).
  Temporary hit points expire.
  Powers recharge:
    Crushing Blow recharges.
    Unbreakable recharges.
    Griffons Wrath recharges.
    Anvil Of Doom recharges.
    Spend Action Point recharges.
    Second Wind recharges.
    Strikebacks Power recharges.
  Conditions expire:
    Regen 8 hp when bloodied expires.
```
[/sblock]
[sblock=FIGHT #4: Level 14 Ragnarok VS. Level 16 Soldier]

```
Roll initiative!
  Ragnarok rolls 17 initiative (1d20+10; rolled 7).
  Soldier rolls 28 initiative (1d20+15; rolled 13).
  Initiative order: 
    Soldier
    Ragnarok

Round 1:
  Soldier's turn:
    HP: 157/157; Temp HP: 0; Surges: 2; Surge Value: 39
    AC: 32; Action Points: 0
    Soldier Encounter Attack (standard action, encounter):
      Attacks Ragnarok with 34 vs. 34 AC (1d20+23; rolled 11).
      Hits: 26 damage (4d10+7; rolled 5, 6, 1, 7).
      Ragnarok reacts with Unbreakable (immediate reaction, encounter):
        Damage is reduced to 15 hp (26 hp - 11 hp).
        Unbreakable has been expended.
      Ragnarok has 99 hp remaining (114 hp - 15 damage).
      Soldier Encounter Attack has been expended.
  Ragnarok's turn:
    HP: 99/125; Temp HP: 0; Surges: 12; Surge Value: 41
    AC: 34; Action Points: 0
    Start of turn: Marked Scourge recharges.
    Crushing Surge (standard action, at_will):
      Attacks Soldier with 31 vs. 32 AC (1d20+18; rolled 13).
      Misses: 6 damage (static).
      Soldier has 151 hp remaining (157 hp - 6 damage).
      Soldier gets Marked (until end of Ragnarok's next turn).
    Shift (move action, at_will):
      Ragnarok gets +1 defense bonus (until end of next turn).
  
Round 2:
  Soldier's turn:
    HP: 151/157; Temp HP: 0; Surges: 2; Surge Value: 39
    AC: 32; Action Points: 0
    Start of turn: Soldier Encounter Attack recharge succeeds (1d6; rolled 5).
    Conditions: Marked (until end of Ragnarok's next turn).
    Soldier Encounter Attack (standard action, encounter):
      Attacks Ragnarok with 36 vs. 35 AC (1d20+23; rolled 13).
      Hits: 37 damage (4d10+7; rolled 5, 7, 9, 9).
      Ragnarok has 62 hp remaining (99 hp - 37 damage).
      Ragnarok has been bloodied.
      Ragnarok reacts with Strikebacks Power (immediate reaction, encounter):
        Attacks Soldier with 27 vs. 32 AC (1d20+18; rolled 9).
        Misses: 6 damage (static).
        Soldier has 145 hp remaining (151 hp - 6 damage).
        Soldier gets Marked (until end of Ragnarok's next turn).
        Strikebacks Power has been expended.
      Soldier Encounter Attack has been expended.
  Ragnarok's turn:
    HP: 62/125 (bloodied); Temp HP: 0; Surges: 12; Surge Value: 41
    AC: 35; Action Points: 0
    Conditions: +1 defense bonus (until end of this turn).
    Shift (move action, at_will):
      Ragnarok gets +1 defense bonus (until end of next turn).
    Crushing Blow (standard action, encounter):
      Attacks Soldier with 35 vs. 32 AC (1d20+18; rolled 17).
      Hits: 32 damage (2d10[brutal 2]+22; rolled 6, 4).
      Marked Scourge has been expended.
      Soldier has 113 hp remaining (145 hp - 32 damage).
      Soldier gets Marked (until end of Ragnarok's next turn).
      Crushing Blow has been expended.
    Second Wind (minor action, encounter):
      Ragnarok spends a healing surge (11 remaining).
      Ragnarok heals 41 hp (62 hp -> 103 hp; 0 hp wasted).
      Ragnarok gets +2 defense bonus (until start of next turn).
      Second Wind has been expended.
    End of turn: +1 defense bonus expires.
  
Round 3:
  Soldier's turn:
    HP: 113/157; Temp HP: 0; Surges: 2; Surge Value: 39
    AC: 32; Action Points: 0
    Start of turn: Soldier Encounter Attack recharge succeeds (1d6; rolled 5).
    Conditions: Marked (until end of Ragnarok's next turn).
    Soldier Encounter Attack (standard action, encounter):
      Attacks Ragnarok with 43 vs. 37 AC (1d20+23; rolled 20).
      Crits: 47 damage (4d10[max]+7; rolled max).
      Ragnarok has 56 hp remaining (103 hp - 47 damage).
      Ragnarok has been bloodied.
      Soldier Encounter Attack has been expended.
  Ragnarok's turn:
    HP: 56/125 (bloodied); Temp HP: 0; Surges: 11; Surge Value: 41
    AC: 37; Action Points: 0
    Start of turn:
      +2 defense bonus expires.
      Marked Scourge recharges.
    Conditions: +1 defense bonus (until end of this turn).
    Crushing Surge (standard action, at_will):
      Attacks Soldier with 24 vs. 32 AC (1d20+18; rolled 6).
      Misses: 6 damage (static).
      Soldier has 107 hp remaining (113 hp - 6 damage).
      Soldier gets Marked (until end of Ragnarok's next turn).
    Shift (move action, at_will):
      Ragnarok gets +1 defense bonus (until end of next turn).
    End of turn: +1 defense bonus expires.
  
Round 4:
  Soldier's turn:
    HP: 107/157; Temp HP: 0; Surges: 2; Surge Value: 39
    AC: 32; Action Points: 0
    Start of turn: Soldier Encounter Attack recharge succeeds (1d6; rolled 5).
    Conditions: Marked (until end of Ragnarok's next turn).
    Soldier Encounter Attack (standard action, encounter):
      Attacks Ragnarok with 37 vs. 35 AC (1d20+23; rolled 14).
      Hits: 18 damage (4d10+7; rolled 3, 4, 2, 2).
      Ragnarok has 38 hp remaining (56 hp - 18 damage).
      Soldier Encounter Attack has been expended.
  Ragnarok's turn:
    HP: 38/125 (bloodied); Temp HP: 0; Surges: 11; Surge Value: 41
    AC: 35; Action Points: 0
    Conditions: +1 defense bonus (until end of this turn).
    Brash Strike (standard action, at_will):
      Attacks Soldier with 32 vs. 32 AC (1d20+20; rolled 12).
      Hits: 31 damage (1d10[brutal 2]+22; rolled 9).
      Marked Scourge has been expended.
      Soldier has 76 hp remaining (107 hp - 31 damage).
      Soldier has been bloodied.
      Ragnarok uses Jackal Strike (free action, daily):
        Attacks Soldier with 25 vs. 32 AC (1d20+18; rolled 7).
        Misses:
          Not expended.
          6 damage (static).
        Soldier has 70 hp remaining (76 hp - 6 damage).
        Soldier gets Marked (until end of Ragnarok's next turn).
      Soldier gets Combat Advantage (until start of Ragnarok's next turn).
      Soldier gets Marked (until end of Ragnarok's next turn).
    Shift (move action, at_will):
      Ragnarok gets +1 defense bonus (until end of next turn).
    End of turn: +1 defense bonus expires.
  
Round 5:
  Soldier's turn:
    HP: 70/157 (bloodied); Temp HP: 0; Surges: 2; Surge Value: 39
    AC: 32; Action Points: 0
    Start of turn: Soldier Encounter Attack recharge succeeds (1d6; rolled 5).
    Conditions:
      Combat Advantage (until start of Ragnarok's next turn).
      Marked (until end of Ragnarok's next turn).
    Soldier Encounter Attack (standard action, encounter):
      Attacks Ragnarok with 35 vs. 35 AC (1d20+25; rolled 10).
      Hits: 26 damage (4d10+7; rolled 6, 8, 1, 4).
      Ragnarok has 12 hp remaining (38 hp - 26 damage).
      Soldier Encounter Attack has been expended.
  Ragnarok's turn:
    HP: 12/125 (bloodied); Temp HP: 0; Surges: 11; Surge Value: 41
    AC: 35; Action Points: 0
    Start of turn:
      Marked Scourge recharges.
      Opponent's Combat Advantage expires.
    Conditions: +1 defense bonus (until end of this turn).
    Brash Strike (standard action, at_will):
      Attacks Soldier with 36 vs. 32 AC (1d20+20; rolled 16).
      Hits: 33 damage (1d10[brutal 2]+24; rolled 9).
      Marked Scourge has been expended.
      Soldier has 37 hp remaining (70 hp - 33 damage).
      Soldier gets Combat Advantage (until start of Ragnarok's next turn).
      Soldier gets Marked (until end of Ragnarok's next turn).
    Shift (move action, at_will):
      Ragnarok gets +1 defense bonus (until end of next turn).
    End of turn: +1 defense bonus expires.
  
Round 6:
  Soldier's turn:
    HP: 37/157 (bloodied); Temp HP: 0; Surges: 2; Surge Value: 39
    AC: 32; Action Points: 0
    Start of turn: Soldier Encounter Attack recharge succeeds (1d6; rolled 5).
    Conditions:
      Combat Advantage (until start of Ragnarok's next turn).
      Marked (until end of Ragnarok's next turn).
    Soldier Encounter Attack (standard action, encounter):
      Attacks Ragnarok with 39 vs. 35 AC (1d20+25; rolled 14).
      Hits: 25 damage (4d10+7; rolled 10, 1, 6, 1).
      Ragnarok has -13 hp remaining (12 hp - 25 damage).
      Soldier Encounter Attack has been expended.
  Ragnarok's turn:
    HP: -13/125 (bloodied); Temp HP: 0; Surges: 11; Surge Value: 41
    AC: 35; Action Points: 0
    Start of turn:
      Marked Scourge recharges.
      Opponent's Combat Advantage expires.
    Conditions: +1 defense bonus (until end of this turn).
    Ragnarok is dying (0 death saves failed).
      Rolls death saving throw and gets a 19 (1d20; rolled 19).
      Passes.
    End of turn:
      +1 defense bonus expires.
      Opponent's Marked expires.
  
Round 7:
  Soldier's turn:
    HP: 37/157 (bloodied); Temp HP: 0; Surges: 2; Surge Value: 39
    AC: 32; Action Points: 0
    Start of turn: Soldier Encounter Attack recharge fails (1d6; rolled 3).
    Soldier Basic Attack (standard action, at_will):
      Attacks Ragnarok with 38 vs. 34 AC (1d20+23; rolled 15).
      Hits: 20 damage (2d8+7; rolled 8, 5).
      Ragnarok has -33 hp remaining (-13 hp - 20 damage).
  Ragnarok's turn:
    HP: -33/125 (bloodied); Temp HP: 0; Surges: 11; Surge Value: 41
    AC: 34; Action Points: 0
    Ragnarok is dying (0 death saves failed).
      Rolls death saving throw and gets a 5 (1d20; rolled 5).
      Fails. 2 failures remaining before death.
  
Round 8:
  Soldier's turn:
    HP: 37/157 (bloodied); Temp HP: 0; Surges: 2; Surge Value: 39
    AC: 32; Action Points: 0
    Start of turn: Soldier Encounter Attack recharge fails (1d6; rolled 1).
    Soldier Basic Attack (standard action, at_will):
      Attacks Ragnarok with 43 vs. 34 AC (1d20+23; rolled 20).
      Crits: 23 damage (2d8[max]+7; rolled max).
      Ragnarok has -56 hp remaining (-33 hp - 23 damage).
  Ragnarok's turn:
    HP: -56/125 (bloodied); Temp HP: 0; Surges: 11; Surge Value: 41
    AC: 34; Action Points: 0
    Ragnarok is dying (1 death saves failed).
      Rolls death saving throw and gets a 6 (1d20; rolled 6).
      Fails. 1 failures remaining before death.
  
Round 9:
  Soldier's turn:
    HP: 37/157 (bloodied); Temp HP: 0; Surges: 2; Surge Value: 39
    AC: 32; Action Points: 0
    Start of turn: Soldier Encounter Attack recharge fails (1d6; rolled 1).
    Soldier Basic Attack (standard action, at_will):
      Attacks Ragnarok with 32 vs. 34 AC (1d20+23; rolled 9).
      Misses.
  Ragnarok's turn:
    HP: -56/125 (bloodied); Temp HP: 0; Surges: 11; Surge Value: 41
    AC: 34; Action Points: 0
    Ragnarok is dying (2 death saves failed).
      Rolls death saving throw and gets a 10 (1d20; rolled 10).
      Passes.
  
Round 10:
  Soldier's turn:
    HP: 37/157 (bloodied); Temp HP: 0; Surges: 2; Surge Value: 39
    AC: 32; Action Points: 0
    Start of turn: Soldier Encounter Attack recharge succeeds (1d6; rolled 6).
    Soldier Encounter Attack (standard action, encounter):
      Attacks Ragnarok with 35 vs. 34 AC (1d20+23; rolled 12).
      Hits: 20 damage (4d10+7; rolled 1, 9, 1, 2).
      Ragnarok has -76 hp remaining (-56 hp - 20 damage).
      Ragnarok has died!
      Soldier Encounter Attack has been expended.
  
Villains win!
```
[/sblock]

[/sblock]
[sblock=Example of 4 fight(s) survived (4.2% chance)
[sblock=FIGHT #1: Level 14 Ragnarok VS. Level 19 Soldier]

```
Roll initiative!
  Ragnarok rolls 13 initiative (1d20+10; rolled 3).
  Soldier rolls 21 initiative (1d20+17; rolled 4).
  Initiative order: 
    Soldier
    Ragnarok

Round 1:
  Soldier's turn:
    HP: 182/182; Temp HP: 0; Surges: 2; Surge Value: 45
    AC: 35; Action Points: 0
    Soldier Encounter Attack (standard action, encounter):
      Attacks Ragnarok with 41 vs. 33 AC (1d20+26; rolled 15).
      Hits: 27 damage (4d10+7; rolled 2, 6, 5, 7).
      Ragnarok reacts with Unbreakable (immediate reaction, encounter):
        Damage is reduced to 16 hp (27 hp - 11 hp).
        Unbreakable has been expended.
      Ragnarok has 109 hp remaining (125 hp - 16 damage).
      Soldier Encounter Attack has been expended.
  Ragnarok's turn:
    HP: 109/125; Temp HP: 0; Surges: 17; Surge Value: 41
    AC: 33; Action Points: 1
    Shift (move action, at_will):
      Ragnarok gets +1 defense bonus (until end of next turn).
    Rain Of Steel (minor action, daily):
      Ragnarok gets Rain of Steel (stance).
      Rain Of Steel has been expended.
    Griffons Wrath (standard action, encounter):
      Attacks Soldier with 35 vs. 35 AC (1d20+18; rolled 17).
      Hits: 28 damage (2d10[brutal 2]+14; rolled 7, 7).
      Soldier has 154 hp remaining (182 hp - 28 damage).
      Soldier gets -2 AC penalty (until end of Ragnarok's next turn).
      Soldier gets Marked (until end of Ragnarok's next turn).
      Griffons Wrath has been expended.
    Spend Action Point (free action, encounter):
      Ragnarok spends an action point (0 remaining).
      Ferocious Reaction: Ragnarok gets +4 defense bonus (until start of next turn).
      Ragnarok gains a standard action.
      Spend Action Point has been expended.
    Crushing Blow (standard action, encounter):
      Attacks Soldier with 24 vs. 33 AC (1d20+18; rolled 6).
      Misses: 6 damage (static).
      Soldier has 148 hp remaining (154 hp - 6 damage).
      Soldier gets Marked (until end of Ragnarok's next turn).
      Crushing Blow has been expended.
  
Round 2:
  Soldier's turn:
    HP: 148/182; Temp HP: 0; Surges: 2; Surge Value: 45
    AC: 33; Action Points: 0
    Start of turn:
      Soldier Encounter Attack recharge succeeds (1d6; rolled 6).
      Rain of Steel:
        Soldier takes: 13 damage (1d10[brutal 2]+7; rolled 6).
        Marked Scourge has been expended.
        Soldier has 135 hp remaining (148 hp - 13 damage).
    Conditions:
      -2 AC penalty (until end of Ragnarok's next turn).
      Marked (until end of Ragnarok's next turn).
    Soldier Encounter Attack (standard action, encounter):
      Attacks Ragnarok with 29 vs. 38 AC (1d20+26; rolled 3).
      Misses.
      Soldier Encounter Attack has been expended.
  Ragnarok's turn:
    HP: 109/125; Temp HP: 0; Surges: 17; Surge Value: 41
    AC: 38; Action Points: 0
    Start of turn:
      +4 defense bonus expires.
      Marked Scourge recharges.
    Conditions:
      +1 defense bonus (until end of this turn).
      Rain of Steel (stance).
    Anvil Of Doom (standard action, encounter):
      Attacks Soldier with 35 vs. 33 AC (1d20+18; rolled 17).
      Hits: 27 damage (2d10[brutal 2]+16; rolled 8, 3).
      Marked Scourge has been expended.
      Soldier has 108 hp remaining (135 hp - 27 damage).
      Soldier gets Stunned (until end of Ragnarok's next turn).
      Ragnarok gets Combat Advantage (until Soldier's Stunned expires).
      Soldier gets Marked (until end of Ragnarok's next turn).
      Anvil Of Doom has been expended.
    Shift (move action, at_will):
      Ragnarok gets +1 defense bonus (until end of next turn).
    End of turn:
      +1 defense bonus expires.
      Opponent's -2 AC penalty expires.
  
Round 3:
  Soldier's turn:
    HP: 108/182; Temp HP: 0; Surges: 2; Surge Value: 45
    AC: 35; Action Points: 0
    Start of turn:
      Soldier Encounter Attack recharge fails (1d6; rolled 3).
      Rain of Steel:
        Soldier takes: 8 damage (1d10[brutal 2]+5; rolled 3).
        Soldier has 100 hp remaining (108 hp - 8 damage).
    Conditions:
      Stunned (until end of Ragnarok's next turn).
      Marked (until end of Ragnarok's next turn).
  Ragnarok's turn:
    HP: 109/125; Temp HP: 0; Surges: 17; Surge Value: 41
    AC: 34; Action Points: 0
    Start of turn: Marked Scourge recharges.
    Conditions:
      Rain of Steel (stance).
      Combat Advantage (until Soldier's Stunned expires).
      +1 defense bonus (until end of this turn).
    Crushing Surge (standard action, at_will):
      Attacks Soldier with 23 vs. 35 AC (1d20+20; rolled 3).
      Misses: 6 damage (static).
      Soldier has 94 hp remaining (100 hp - 6 damage).
      Soldier gets Marked (until end of Ragnarok's next turn).
    Shift (move action, at_will):
      Ragnarok gets +1 defense bonus (until end of next turn).
    End of turn:
      +1 defense bonus expires.
      Opponent's Stunned expires.
      Combat Advantage expires along with Stunned.
  
Round 4:
  Soldier's turn:
    HP: 94/182; Temp HP: 0; Surges: 2; Surge Value: 45
    AC: 35; Action Points: 0
    Start of turn:
      Soldier Encounter Attack recharge fails (1d6; rolled 1).
      Rain of Steel:
        Soldier takes: 15 damage (1d10[brutal 2]+7; rolled 8).
        Marked Scourge has been expended.
        Soldier has 79 hp remaining (94 hp - 15 damage).
        Soldier has been bloodied.
        Ragnarok uses Jackal Strike (free action, daily):
          Attacks Soldier with 36 vs. 35 AC (1d20+18; rolled 18).
          Hits: 34 damage (3d10[brutal 2]+16; rolled 1, 1, 9, 3, 6).
          Soldier has 45 hp remaining (79 hp - 34 damage).
          Soldier gets Marked (until end of Ragnarok's next turn).
          Jackal Strike has been expended.
    Conditions: Marked (until end of Ragnarok's next turn).
    Soldier Basic Attack (standard action, at_will):
      Attacks Ragnarok with 45 vs. 34 AC (1d20+26; rolled 19).
      Hits: 15 damage (3d6+8; rolled 2, 3, 2).
      Ragnarok has 94 hp remaining (109 hp - 15 damage).
      Ragnarok reacts with Strikebacks Power (immediate reaction, encounter):
        Attacks Soldier with 27 vs. 35 AC (1d20+18; rolled 9).
        Misses: 6 damage (static).
        Soldier has 39 hp remaining (45 hp - 6 damage).
        Soldier gets Marked (until end of Ragnarok's next turn).
        Strikebacks Power has been expended.
  Ragnarok's turn:
    HP: 94/125; Temp HP: 0; Surges: 17; Surge Value: 41
    AC: 34; Action Points: 0
    Start of turn: Marked Scourge recharges.
    Conditions:
      Rain of Steel (stance).
      +1 defense bonus (until end of this turn).
    Crushing Surge (standard action, at_will):
      Attacks Soldier with 36 vs. 35 AC (1d20+18; rolled 18).
      Hits: 21 damage (1d10[brutal 2]+18; rolled 3).
      Marked Scourge has been expended.
      Soldier has 18 hp remaining (39 hp - 21 damage).
      Ragnarok gains 8 temp hp (had 0; applied 8).
      Soldier gets Marked (until end of Ragnarok's next turn).
    Shift (move action, at_will):
      Ragnarok gets +1 defense bonus (until end of next turn).
    End of turn: +1 defense bonus expires.
  
Round 5:
  Soldier's turn:
    HP: 18/182 (bloodied); Temp HP: 0; Surges: 2; Surge Value: 45
    AC: 35; Action Points: 0
    Start of turn:
      Soldier Encounter Attack recharge fails (1d6; rolled 2).
      Rain of Steel:
        Soldier takes: 15 damage (1d10[brutal 2]+5; rolled 10).
        Soldier has 3 hp remaining (18 hp - 15 damage).
    Conditions: Marked (until end of Ragnarok's next turn).
    Soldier Basic Attack (standard action, at_will):
      Attacks Ragnarok with 35 vs. 34 AC (1d20+26; rolled 9).
      Hits: 20 damage (3d6+8; rolled 5, 1, 6).
      Ragnarok deflects 8 damage; 12 gets through (8 temp hp - 20 damage).
      Ragnarok has 82 hp remaining (94 hp - 12 damage).
  Ragnarok's turn:
    HP: 82/125; Temp HP: 0; Surges: 17; Surge Value: 41
    AC: 34; Action Points: 0
    Start of turn: Marked Scourge recharges.
    Conditions:
      Rain of Steel (stance).
      +1 defense bonus (until end of this turn).
    Crushing Surge (standard action, at_will):
      Attacks Soldier with 28 vs. 35 AC (1d20+18; rolled 10).
      Misses: 6 damage (static).
      Soldier has -3 hp remaining (3 hp - 6 damage).
      Soldier has died!
      Enduring Warrior: Ragnarok heals 6 hp (82 hp -> 88 hp; 0 hp wasted).
    End of turn:
      +1 defense bonus expires.
      Opponent's Marked expires.
  
Heroes win!
Ragnarok takes a short rest.
  Ragnarok has 88/125 hp; wants at least 105 hp.
    Ragnarok spends a healing surge (16 remaining).
    Ragnarok heals 41 hp (88 hp -> 125 hp; 4 hp wasted).
  Powers recharge:
    Crushing Blow recharges.
    Unbreakable recharges.
    Griffons Wrath recharges.
    Anvil Of Doom recharges.
    Spend Action Point recharges.
    Strikebacks Power recharges.
  Conditions expire:
    Rain of steel expires.
```
[/sblock]
[sblock=FIGHT #2: Level 14 Ragnarok VS. Level 16 Soldier]

```
Roll initiative!
  Ragnarok rolls 17 initiative (1d20+10; rolled 7).
  Soldier rolls 17 initiative (1d20+15; rolled 2).
  Tie! Resolve with initiative bonus.
    Ragnarok initiative bonus is 10.
    Soldier initiative bonus is 15.
  Initiative order: 
    Soldier
    Ragnarok

Round 1:
  Soldier's turn:
    HP: 157/157; Temp HP: 0; Surges: 2; Surge Value: 39
    AC: 32; Action Points: 0
    Soldier Encounter Attack (standard action, encounter):
      Attacks Ragnarok with 41 vs. 33 AC (1d20+23; rolled 18).
      Hits: 35 damage (4d10+7; rolled 2, 6, 10, 10).
      Ragnarok reacts with Unbreakable (immediate reaction, encounter):
        Damage is reduced to 24 hp (35 hp - 11 hp).
        Unbreakable has been expended.
      Ragnarok has 101 hp remaining (125 hp - 24 damage).
      Soldier Encounter Attack has been expended.
  Ragnarok's turn:
    HP: 101/125; Temp HP: 0; Surges: 16; Surge Value: 41
    AC: 33; Action Points: 0
    Crushing Blow (standard action, encounter):
      Attacks Soldier with 28 vs. 32 AC (1d20+18; rolled 10).
      Misses: 6 damage (static).
      Soldier has 151 hp remaining (157 hp - 6 damage).
      Soldier gets Marked (until end of Ragnarok's next turn).
      Crushing Blow has been expended.
    Shift (move action, at_will):
      Ragnarok gets +1 defense bonus (until end of next turn).
  
Round 2:
  Soldier's turn:
    HP: 151/157; Temp HP: 0; Surges: 2; Surge Value: 39
    AC: 32; Action Points: 0
    Start of turn: Soldier Encounter Attack recharge succeeds (1d6; rolled 5).
    Conditions: Marked (until end of Ragnarok's next turn).
    Soldier Encounter Attack (standard action, encounter):
      Attacks Ragnarok with 34 vs. 34 AC (1d20+23; rolled 11).
      Hits: 21 damage (4d10+7; rolled 4, 5, 3, 2).
      Ragnarok has 80 hp remaining (101 hp - 21 damage).
      Ragnarok reacts with Strikebacks Power (immediate reaction, encounter):
        Attacks Soldier with 26 vs. 32 AC (1d20+18; rolled 8).
        Misses: 6 damage (static).
        Soldier has 145 hp remaining (151 hp - 6 damage).
        Soldier gets Marked (until end of Ragnarok's next turn).
        Strikebacks Power has been expended.
      Soldier Encounter Attack has been expended.
  Ragnarok's turn:
    HP: 80/125; Temp HP: 0; Surges: 16; Surge Value: 41
    AC: 34; Action Points: 0
    Conditions: +1 defense bonus (until end of this turn).
    Griffons Wrath (standard action, encounter):
      Attacks Soldier with 35 vs. 32 AC (1d20+18; rolled 17).
      Hits: 32 damage (2d10[brutal 2]+16; rolled 9, 7).
      Marked Scourge has been expended.
      Soldier has 113 hp remaining (145 hp - 32 damage).
      Soldier gets -2 AC penalty (until end of Ragnarok's next turn).
      Soldier gets Marked (until end of Ragnarok's next turn).
      Griffons Wrath has been expended.
    Shift (move action, at_will):
      Ragnarok gets +1 defense bonus (until end of next turn).
    End of turn: +1 defense bonus expires.
  
Round 3:
  Soldier's turn:
    HP: 113/157; Temp HP: 0; Surges: 2; Surge Value: 39
    AC: 30; Action Points: 0
    Start of turn: Soldier Encounter Attack recharge fails (1d6; rolled 2).
    Conditions:
      -2 AC penalty (until end of Ragnarok's next turn).
      Marked (until end of Ragnarok's next turn).
    Soldier Basic Attack (standard action, at_will):
      Attacks Ragnarok with 38 vs. 34 AC (1d20+23; rolled 15).
      Hits: 20 damage (2d8+7; rolled 6, 7).
      Ragnarok has 60 hp remaining (80 hp - 20 damage).
      Ragnarok has been bloodied.
  Ragnarok's turn:
    HP: 60/125 (bloodied); Temp HP: 0; Surges: 16; Surge Value: 41
    AC: 34; Action Points: 0
    Start of turn: Marked Scourge recharges.
    Conditions: +1 defense bonus (until end of this turn).
    Shift (move action, at_will):
      Ragnarok gets +1 defense bonus (until end of next turn).
    Crushing Surge (standard action, at_will):
      Attacks Soldier with 19 vs. 30 AC (1d20+18; rolled 1).
      Misses: 6 damage (static).
      Soldier has 107 hp remaining (113 hp - 6 damage).
      Soldier gets Marked (until end of Ragnarok's next turn).
    Second Wind (minor action, encounter):
      Ragnarok spends a healing surge (15 remaining).
      Ragnarok heals 41 hp (60 hp -> 101 hp; 0 hp wasted).
      Ragnarok gets +2 defense bonus (until start of next turn).
      Second Wind has been expended.
    End of turn:
      +1 defense bonus expires.
      Opponent's -2 AC penalty expires.
  
Round 4:
  Soldier's turn:
    HP: 107/157; Temp HP: 0; Surges: 2; Surge Value: 39
    AC: 32; Action Points: 0
    Start of turn: Soldier Encounter Attack recharge fails (1d6; rolled 4).
    Conditions: Marked (until end of Ragnarok's next turn).
    Soldier Basic Attack (standard action, at_will):
      Attacks Ragnarok with 25 vs. 36 AC (1d20+23; rolled 2).
      Misses.
  Ragnarok's turn:
    HP: 101/125; Temp HP: 0; Surges: 15; Surge Value: 41
    AC: 36; Action Points: 0
    Start of turn: +2 defense bonus expires.
    Conditions: +1 defense bonus (until end of this turn).
    Crushing Surge (standard action, at_will):
      Attacks Soldier with 31 vs. 32 AC (1d20+18; rolled 13).
      Misses: 6 damage (static).
      Soldier has 101 hp remaining (107 hp - 6 damage).
      Soldier gets Marked (until end of Ragnarok's next turn).
    Shift (move action, at_will):
      Ragnarok gets +1 defense bonus (until end of next turn).
    End of turn: +1 defense bonus expires.
  
Round 5:
  Soldier's turn:
    HP: 101/157; Temp HP: 0; Surges: 2; Surge Value: 39
    AC: 32; Action Points: 0
    Start of turn: Soldier Encounter Attack recharge fails (1d6; rolled 1).
    Conditions: Marked (until end of Ragnarok's next turn).
    Soldier Basic Attack (standard action, at_will):
      Attacks Ragnarok with 43 vs. 34 AC (1d20+23; rolled 20).
      Crits: 23 damage (2d8[max]+7; rolled max).
      Ragnarok has 78 hp remaining (101 hp - 23 damage).
  Ragnarok's turn:
    HP: 78/125; Temp HP: 0; Surges: 15; Surge Value: 41
    AC: 34; Action Points: 0
    Conditions: +1 defense bonus (until end of this turn).
    Shift (move action, at_will):
      Ragnarok gets +1 defense bonus (until end of next turn).
    Anvil Of Doom (standard action, encounter):
      Attacks Soldier with 27 vs. 32 AC (1d20+18; rolled 9).
      Misses: 6 damage (static).
      Soldier has 95 hp remaining (101 hp - 6 damage).
      Soldier gets Marked (until end of Ragnarok's next turn).
      Anvil Of Doom has been expended.
    End of turn: +1 defense bonus expires.
  
Round 6:
  Soldier's turn:
    HP: 95/157; Temp HP: 0; Surges: 2; Surge Value: 39
    AC: 32; Action Points: 0
    Start of turn: Soldier Encounter Attack recharge fails (1d6; rolled 3).
    Conditions: Marked (until end of Ragnarok's next turn).
    Soldier Basic Attack (standard action, at_will):
      Attacks Ragnarok with 27 vs. 34 AC (1d20+23; rolled 4).
      Misses.
  Ragnarok's turn:
    HP: 78/125; Temp HP: 0; Surges: 15; Surge Value: 41
    AC: 34; Action Points: 0
    Conditions: +1 defense bonus (until end of this turn).
    Shift (move action, at_will):
      Ragnarok gets +1 defense bonus (until end of next turn).
    Crushing Surge (standard action, at_will):
      Attacks Soldier with 28 vs. 32 AC (1d20+18; rolled 10).
      Misses: 6 damage (static).
      Soldier has 89 hp remaining (95 hp - 6 damage).
      Soldier gets Marked (until end of Ragnarok's next turn).
    End of turn: +1 defense bonus expires.
  
Round 7:
  Soldier's turn:
    HP: 89/157; Temp HP: 0; Surges: 2; Surge Value: 39
    AC: 32; Action Points: 0
    Start of turn: Soldier Encounter Attack recharge fails (1d6; rolled 2).
    Conditions: Marked (until end of Ragnarok's next turn).
    Soldier Basic Attack (standard action, at_will):
      Attacks Ragnarok with 30 vs. 34 AC (1d20+23; rolled 7).
      Misses.
  Ragnarok's turn:
    HP: 78/125; Temp HP: 0; Surges: 15; Surge Value: 41
    AC: 34; Action Points: 0
    Conditions: +1 defense bonus (until end of this turn).
    Brash Strike (standard action, at_will):
      Attacks Soldier with 35 vs. 32 AC (1d20+20; rolled 15).
      Hits: 29 damage (1d10[brutal 2]+22; rolled 7).
      Marked Scourge has been expended.
      Soldier has 60 hp remaining (89 hp - 29 damage).
      Soldier has been bloodied.
      Soldier gets Combat Advantage (until start of Ragnarok's next turn).
      Soldier gets Marked (until end of Ragnarok's next turn).
    Shift (move action, at_will):
      Ragnarok gets +1 defense bonus (until end of next turn).
    End of turn: +1 defense bonus expires.
  
Round 8:
  Soldier's turn:
    HP: 60/157 (bloodied); Temp HP: 0; Surges: 2; Surge Value: 39
    AC: 32; Action Points: 0
    Start of turn: Soldier Encounter Attack recharge succeeds (1d6; rolled 5).
    Conditions:
      Combat Advantage (until start of Ragnarok's next turn).
      Marked (until end of Ragnarok's next turn).
    Soldier Encounter Attack (standard action, encounter):
      Attacks Ragnarok with 35 vs. 34 AC (1d20+25; rolled 10).
      Hits: 18 damage (4d10+7; rolled 1, 1, 4, 5).
      Ragnarok has 60 hp remaining (78 hp - 18 damage).
      Ragnarok has been bloodied.
      Soldier Encounter Attack has been expended.
  Ragnarok's turn:
    HP: 60/125 (bloodied); Temp HP: 0; Surges: 15; Surge Value: 41
    AC: 34; Action Points: 0
    Start of turn:
      Marked Scourge recharges.
      Opponent's Combat Advantage expires.
    Conditions: +1 defense bonus (until end of this turn).
    Crushing Surge (standard action, at_will):
      Attacks Soldier with 37 vs. 32 AC (1d20+18; rolled 19).
      Hits: 27 damage (1d10[brutal 2]+18; rolled 1, 9).
      Marked Scourge has been expended.
      Soldier has 33 hp remaining (60 hp - 27 damage).
      Ragnarok gains 8 temp hp (had 0; applied 8).
      Soldier gets Marked (until end of Ragnarok's next turn).
    Shift (move action, at_will):
      Ragnarok gets +1 defense bonus (until end of next turn).
    Boundless Endurance (minor action, daily):
      Ragnarok gets regen 8 hp when bloodied (stance).
      Boundless Endurance has been expended.
    End of turn: +1 defense bonus expires.
  
Round 9:
  Soldier's turn:
    HP: 33/157 (bloodied); Temp HP: 0; Surges: 2; Surge Value: 39
    AC: 32; Action Points: 0
    Start of turn: Soldier Encounter Attack recharge fails (1d6; rolled 3).
    Conditions: Marked (until end of Ragnarok's next turn).
    Soldier Basic Attack (standard action, at_will):
      Attacks Ragnarok with 24 vs. 34 AC (1d20+23; rolled 1).
      Misses.
  Ragnarok's turn:
    HP: 60/125 (bloodied); Temp HP: 8; Surges: 15; Surge Value: 41
    AC: 34; Action Points: 0
    Start of turn:
      Marked Scourge recharges.
      Ragnarok heals 8 hp (60 hp -> 68 hp; 0 hp wasted).
    Conditions:
      +1 defense bonus (until end of this turn).
      regen 8 hp when bloodied (stance).
    Shift (move action, at_will):
      Ragnarok gets +1 defense bonus (until end of next turn).
    Knee Breaker (standard action, daily):
      Attacks Soldier with 33 vs. 32 AC (1d20+18; rolled 15).
      Hits: 34 damage (2d10[brutal 2]+24; rolled 3, 7).
      Marked Scourge has been expended.
      Soldier has -1 hp remaining (33 hp - 34 damage).
      Soldier has died!
      Enduring Warrior: Ragnarok heals 6 hp (68 hp -> 74 hp; 0 hp wasted).
      Ragnarok gains 0 temp hp (had 8; applied 8).
      Knee Breaker has been expended.
    End of turn:
      +1 defense bonus expires.
      Opponent's Marked expires.
  
Heroes win!
Ragnarok takes a short rest.
  Ragnarok has 74/125 hp; wants at least 105 hp.
    Ragnarok spends a healing surge (14 remaining).
    Ragnarok heals 41 hp (74 hp -> 115 hp; 0 hp wasted).
  Temporary hit points expire.
  Powers recharge:
    Crushing Blow recharges.
    Unbreakable recharges.
    Griffons Wrath recharges.
    Anvil Of Doom recharges.
    Second Wind recharges.
    Strikebacks Power recharges.
  Conditions expire:
    Regen 8 hp when bloodied expires.
    +1 defense bonus expires.
  Milestone:
    Ragnarok gains an action point.
    Meliorating Gith Plate Armor +3: enhancement increases to +4.
```
[/sblock]
[sblock=FIGHT #3: Level 14 Ragnarok VS. Level 18 Soldier]

```
Roll initiative!
  Ragnarok rolls 24 initiative (1d20+10; rolled 14).
  Soldier rolls 27 initiative (1d20+17; rolled 10).
  Initiative order: 
    Soldier
    Ragnarok

Round 1:
  Soldier's turn:
    HP: 174/174; Temp HP: 0; Surges: 2; Surge Value: 43
    AC: 34; Action Points: 0
    Soldier Encounter Attack (standard action, encounter):
      Attacks Ragnarok with 35 vs. 34 AC (1d20+25; rolled 10).
      Hits: 33 damage (4d10+7; rolled 9, 9, 1, 7).
      Ragnarok reacts with Unbreakable (immediate reaction, encounter):
        Damage is reduced to 22 hp (33 hp - 11 hp).
        Unbreakable has been expended.
      Ragnarok has 93 hp remaining (115 hp - 22 damage).
      Soldier Encounter Attack has been expended.
  Ragnarok's turn:
    HP: 93/125; Temp HP: 0; Surges: 14; Surge Value: 41
    AC: 34; Action Points: 1
    Start of turn: Marked Scourge recharges.
    Brash Strike (standard action, at_will):
      Attacks Soldier with 26 vs. 34 AC (1d20+20; rolled 6).
      Misses: 6 damage (static).
      Soldier has 168 hp remaining (174 hp - 6 damage).
      Soldier gets Combat Advantage (until start of Ragnarok's next turn).
      Soldier gets Marked (until end of Ragnarok's next turn).
    Shift (move action, at_will):
      Ragnarok gets +1 defense bonus (until end of next turn).
    Spend Action Point (free action, encounter):
      Ragnarok spends an action point (0 remaining).
      Ferocious Reaction: Ragnarok gets +4 defense bonus (until start of next turn).
      Ragnarok gains a standard action.
      Spend Action Point has been expended.
    Crushing Blow (standard action, encounter):
      Attacks Soldier with 27 vs. 34 AC (1d20+18; rolled 9).
      Misses: 6 damage (static).
      Soldier has 162 hp remaining (168 hp - 6 damage).
      Soldier gets Marked (until end of Ragnarok's next turn).
      Crushing Blow has been expended.
  
Round 2:
  Soldier's turn:
    HP: 162/174; Temp HP: 0; Surges: 2; Surge Value: 43
    AC: 34; Action Points: 0
    Start of turn: Soldier Encounter Attack recharge fails (1d6; rolled 2).
    Conditions:
      Combat Advantage (until start of Ragnarok's next turn).
      Marked (until end of Ragnarok's next turn).
    Soldier Basic Attack (standard action, at_will):
      Attacks Ragnarok with 37 vs. 39 AC (1d20+27; rolled 10).
      Misses.
  Ragnarok's turn:
    HP: 93/125; Temp HP: 0; Surges: 14; Surge Value: 41
    AC: 39; Action Points: 0
    Start of turn:
      +4 defense bonus expires.
      Opponent's Combat Advantage expires.
    Conditions: +1 defense bonus (until end of this turn).
    Shift (move action, at_will):
      Ragnarok gets +1 defense bonus (until end of next turn).
    Anvil Of Doom (standard action, encounter):
      Attacks Soldier with 32 vs. 34 AC (1d20+18; rolled 14).
      Misses: 6 damage (static).
      Soldier has 156 hp remaining (162 hp - 6 damage).
      Soldier gets Marked (until end of Ragnarok's next turn).
      Anvil Of Doom has been expended.
    End of turn: +1 defense bonus expires.
  
Round 3:
  Soldier's turn:
    HP: 156/174; Temp HP: 0; Surges: 2; Surge Value: 43
    AC: 34; Action Points: 0
    Start of turn: Soldier Encounter Attack recharge fails (1d6; rolled 2).
    Conditions: Marked (until end of Ragnarok's next turn).
    Soldier Basic Attack (standard action, at_will):
      Attacks Ragnarok with 28 vs. 35 AC (1d20+25; rolled 3).
      Misses.
  Ragnarok's turn:
    HP: 93/125; Temp HP: 0; Surges: 14; Surge Value: 41
    AC: 35; Action Points: 0
    Conditions: +1 defense bonus (until end of this turn).
    Shift (move action, at_will):
      Ragnarok gets +1 defense bonus (until end of next turn).
    Crushing Surge (standard action, at_will):
      Attacks Soldier with 35 vs. 34 AC (1d20+18; rolled 17).
      Hits: 21 damage (1d10[brutal 2]+16; rolled 5).
      Marked Scourge has been expended.
      Soldier has 135 hp remaining (156 hp - 21 damage).
      Ragnarok gains 8 temp hp (had 0; applied 8).
      Soldier gets Marked (until end of Ragnarok's next turn).
    End of turn: +1 defense bonus expires.
  
Round 4:
  Soldier's turn:
    HP: 135/174; Temp HP: 0; Surges: 2; Surge Value: 43
    AC: 34; Action Points: 0
    Start of turn: Soldier Encounter Attack recharge succeeds (1d6; rolled 6).
    Conditions: Marked (until end of Ragnarok's next turn).
    Soldier Encounter Attack (standard action, encounter):
      Attacks Ragnarok with 38 vs. 35 AC (1d20+25; rolled 13).
      Hits: 32 damage (4d10+7; rolled 6, 8, 1, 10).
      Ragnarok deflects 8 damage; 24 gets through (8 temp hp - 32 damage).
      Ragnarok has 69 hp remaining (93 hp - 24 damage).
      Ragnarok reacts with Strikebacks Power (immediate reaction, encounter):
        Attacks Soldier with 28 vs. 34 AC (1d20+18; rolled 10).
        Misses: 6 damage (static).
        Soldier has 129 hp remaining (135 hp - 6 damage).
        Soldier gets Marked (until end of Ragnarok's next turn).
        Strikebacks Power has been expended.
      Soldier Encounter Attack has been expended.
  Ragnarok's turn:
    HP: 69/125; Temp HP: 0; Surges: 14; Surge Value: 41
    AC: 35; Action Points: 0
    Start of turn: Marked Scourge recharges.
    Conditions: +1 defense bonus (until end of this turn).
    Brash Strike (standard action, at_will):
      Attacks Soldier with 40 vs. 34 AC (1d20+20; rolled 20).
      Crits: 58 damage (1d10[brutal 2, max]+22 + 3d12; rolled max + 4, 11, 11).
      Marked Scourge has been expended.
      Soldier has 71 hp remaining (129 hp - 58 damage).
      Soldier has been bloodied.
      Soldier gets Combat Advantage (until start of Ragnarok's next turn).
      Soldier gets Marked (until end of Ragnarok's next turn).
    Shift (move action, at_will):
      Ragnarok gets +1 defense bonus (until end of next turn).
    End of turn: +1 defense bonus expires.
  
Round 5:
  Soldier's turn:
    HP: 71/174 (bloodied); Temp HP: 0; Surges: 2; Surge Value: 43
    AC: 34; Action Points: 0
    Start of turn: Soldier Encounter Attack recharge fails (1d6; rolled 2).
    Conditions:
      Combat Advantage (until start of Ragnarok's next turn).
      Marked (until end of Ragnarok's next turn).
    Soldier Basic Attack (standard action, at_will):
      Attacks Ragnarok with 47 vs. 35 AC (1d20+27; rolled 20).
      Crits: 23 damage (2d8[max]+7; rolled max).
      Ragnarok has 46 hp remaining (69 hp - 23 damage).
      Ragnarok has been bloodied.
  Ragnarok's turn:
    HP: 46/125 (bloodied); Temp HP: 0; Surges: 14; Surge Value: 41
    AC: 35; Action Points: 0
    Start of turn:
      Marked Scourge recharges.
      Opponent's Combat Advantage expires.
    Conditions: +1 defense bonus (until end of this turn).
    Griffons Wrath (standard action, encounter):
      Attacks Soldier with 23 vs. 34 AC (1d20+18; rolled 5).
      Misses: 6 damage (static).
      Soldier has 65 hp remaining (71 hp - 6 damage).
      Soldier gets Marked (until end of Ragnarok's next turn).
      Griffons Wrath has been expended.
    Second Wind (minor action, encounter):
      Ragnarok spends a healing surge (13 remaining).
      Ragnarok heals 41 hp (46 hp -> 87 hp; 0 hp wasted).
      Ragnarok gets +2 defense bonus (until start of next turn).
      Second Wind has been expended.
    Shift (move action, at_will):
      Ragnarok gets +1 defense bonus (until end of next turn).
    End of turn: +1 defense bonus expires.
  
Round 6:
  Soldier's turn:
    HP: 65/174 (bloodied); Temp HP: 0; Surges: 2; Surge Value: 43
    AC: 34; Action Points: 0
    Start of turn: Soldier Encounter Attack recharge succeeds (1d6; rolled 6).
    Conditions: Marked (until end of Ragnarok's next turn).
    Soldier Encounter Attack (standard action, encounter):
      Attacks Ragnarok with 33 vs. 37 AC (1d20+25; rolled 8).
      Misses.
      Soldier Encounter Attack has been expended.
  Ragnarok's turn:
    HP: 87/125; Temp HP: 0; Surges: 13; Surge Value: 41
    AC: 37; Action Points: 0
    Start of turn: +2 defense bonus expires.
    Conditions: +1 defense bonus (until end of this turn).
    Crushing Surge (standard action, at_will):
      Attacks Soldier with 24 vs. 34 AC (1d20+18; rolled 6).
      Misses: 6 damage (static).
      Soldier has 59 hp remaining (65 hp - 6 damage).
      Soldier gets Marked (until end of Ragnarok's next turn).
    Shift (move action, at_will):
      Ragnarok gets +1 defense bonus (until end of next turn).
    End of turn: +1 defense bonus expires.
  
Round 7:
  Soldier's turn:
    HP: 59/174 (bloodied); Temp HP: 0; Surges: 2; Surge Value: 43
    AC: 34; Action Points: 0
    Start of turn: Soldier Encounter Attack recharge succeeds (1d6; rolled 6).
    Conditions: Marked (until end of Ragnarok's next turn).
    Soldier Encounter Attack (standard action, encounter):
      Attacks Ragnarok with 38 vs. 35 AC (1d20+25; rolled 13).
      Hits: 24 damage (4d10+7; rolled 8, 5, 3, 1).
      Ragnarok has 63 hp remaining (87 hp - 24 damage).
      Soldier Encounter Attack has been expended.
  Ragnarok's turn:
    HP: 63/125; Temp HP: 0; Surges: 13; Surge Value: 41
    AC: 35; Action Points: 0
    Conditions: +1 defense bonus (until end of this turn).
    Shift (move action, at_will):
      Ragnarok gets +1 defense bonus (until end of next turn).
    Crushing Surge (standard action, at_will):
      Attacks Soldier with 21 vs. 34 AC (1d20+18; rolled 3).
      Misses: 6 damage (static).
      Soldier has 53 hp remaining (59 hp - 6 damage).
      Soldier gets Marked (until end of Ragnarok's next turn).
    End of turn: +1 defense bonus expires.
  
Round 8:
  Soldier's turn:
    HP: 53/174 (bloodied); Temp HP: 0; Surges: 2; Surge Value: 43
    AC: 34; Action Points: 0
    Start of turn: Soldier Encounter Attack recharge fails (1d6; rolled 2).
    Conditions: Marked (until end of Ragnarok's next turn).
    Soldier Basic Attack (standard action, at_will):
      Attacks Ragnarok with 32 vs. 35 AC (1d20+25; rolled 7).
      Misses.
  Ragnarok's turn:
    HP: 63/125; Temp HP: 0; Surges: 13; Surge Value: 41
    AC: 35; Action Points: 0
    Conditions: +1 defense bonus (until end of this turn).
    Shift (move action, at_will):
      Ragnarok gets +1 defense bonus (until end of next turn).
    Brash Strike (standard action, at_will):
      Attacks Soldier with 40 vs. 34 AC (1d20+20; rolled 20).
      Crits: 59 damage (1d10[brutal 2, max]+24 + 3d12; rolled max + 11, 8, 6).
      Marked Scourge has been expended.
      Soldier has -6 hp remaining (53 hp - 59 damage).
      Soldier has died!
      Enduring Warrior: Ragnarok heals 6 hp (63 hp -> 69 hp; 0 hp wasted).
    End of turn:
      +1 defense bonus expires.
      Opponent's Marked expires.
  
Heroes win!
Ragnarok takes a short rest.
  Ragnarok has 69/125 hp; wants at least 105 hp.
    Ragnarok spends a healing surge (12 remaining).
    Ragnarok heals 41 hp (69 hp -> 110 hp; 0 hp wasted).
  Powers recharge:
    Crushing Blow recharges.
    Unbreakable recharges.
    Griffons Wrath recharges.
    Anvil Of Doom recharges.
    Spend Action Point recharges.
    Second Wind recharges.
    Strikebacks Power recharges.
  Conditions expire:
    +1 defense bonus expires.
```
[/sblock]
[sblock=FIGHT #4: Level 14 Ragnarok VS. Level 16 Soldier]

```
Roll initiative!
  Ragnarok rolls 13 initiative (1d20+10; rolled 3).
  Soldier rolls 18 initiative (1d20+15; rolled 3).
  Initiative order: 
    Soldier
    Ragnarok

Round 1:
  Soldier's turn:
    HP: 157/157; Temp HP: 0; Surges: 2; Surge Value: 39
    AC: 32; Action Points: 0
    Soldier Encounter Attack (standard action, encounter):
      Attacks Ragnarok with 25 vs. 34 AC (1d20+23; rolled 2).
      Misses.
      Soldier Encounter Attack has been expended.
  Ragnarok's turn:
    HP: 110/125; Temp HP: 0; Surges: 12; Surge Value: 41
    AC: 34; Action Points: 0
    Start of turn: Marked Scourge recharges.
    Shift (move action, at_will):
      Ragnarok gets +1 defense bonus (until end of next turn).
    Griffons Wrath (standard action, encounter):
      Attacks Soldier with 19 vs. 32 AC (1d20+18; rolled 1).
      Misses: 6 damage (static).
      Soldier has 151 hp remaining (157 hp - 6 damage).
      Soldier gets Marked (until end of Ragnarok's next turn).
      Griffons Wrath has been expended.
  
Round 2:
  Soldier's turn:
    HP: 151/157; Temp HP: 0; Surges: 2; Surge Value: 39
    AC: 32; Action Points: 0
    Start of turn: Soldier Encounter Attack recharge succeeds (1d6; rolled 6).
    Conditions: Marked (until end of Ragnarok's next turn).
    Soldier Encounter Attack (standard action, encounter):
      Attacks Ragnarok with 35 vs. 35 AC (1d20+23; rolled 12).
      Hits: 24 damage (4d10+7; rolled 2, 4, 7, 4).
      Ragnarok reacts with Unbreakable (immediate reaction, encounter):
        Damage is reduced to 13 hp (24 hp - 11 hp).
        Unbreakable has been expended.
      Ragnarok has 97 hp remaining (110 hp - 13 damage).
      Soldier Encounter Attack has been expended.
  Ragnarok's turn:
    HP: 97/125; Temp HP: 0; Surges: 12; Surge Value: 41
    AC: 35; Action Points: 0
    Conditions: +1 defense bonus (until end of this turn).
    Crushing Blow (standard action, encounter):
      Attacks Soldier with 28 vs. 32 AC (1d20+18; rolled 10).
      Misses: 6 damage (static).
      Soldier has 145 hp remaining (151 hp - 6 damage).
      Soldier gets Marked (until end of Ragnarok's next turn).
      Crushing Blow has been expended.
    Shift (move action, at_will):
      Ragnarok gets +1 defense bonus (until end of next turn).
    End of turn: +1 defense bonus expires.
  
Round 3:
  Soldier's turn:
    HP: 145/157; Temp HP: 0; Surges: 2; Surge Value: 39
    AC: 32; Action Points: 0
    Start of turn: Soldier Encounter Attack recharge fails (1d6; rolled 2).
    Conditions: Marked (until end of Ragnarok's next turn).
    Soldier Basic Attack (standard action, at_will):
      Attacks Ragnarok with 24 vs. 35 AC (1d20+23; rolled 1).
      Misses.
  Ragnarok's turn:
    HP: 97/125; Temp HP: 0; Surges: 12; Surge Value: 41
    AC: 35; Action Points: 0
    Conditions: +1 defense bonus (until end of this turn).
    Crushing Surge (standard action, at_will):
      Attacks Soldier with 34 vs. 32 AC (1d20+18; rolled 16).
      Hits: 24 damage (1d10[brutal 2]+16; rolled 8).
      Marked Scourge has been expended.
      Soldier has 121 hp remaining (145 hp - 24 damage).
      Ragnarok gains 8 temp hp (had 0; applied 8).
      Soldier gets Marked (until end of Ragnarok's next turn).
    Shift (move action, at_will):
      Ragnarok gets +1 defense bonus (until end of next turn).
    End of turn: +1 defense bonus expires.
  
Round 4:
  Soldier's turn:
    HP: 121/157; Temp HP: 0; Surges: 2; Surge Value: 39
    AC: 32; Action Points: 0
    Start of turn: Soldier Encounter Attack recharge succeeds (1d6; rolled 6).
    Conditions: Marked (until end of Ragnarok's next turn).
    Soldier Encounter Attack (standard action, encounter):
      Attacks Ragnarok with 27 vs. 35 AC (1d20+23; rolled 4).
      Misses.
      Soldier Encounter Attack has been expended.
  Ragnarok's turn:
    HP: 97/125; Temp HP: 8; Surges: 12; Surge Value: 41
    AC: 35; Action Points: 0
    Start of turn: Marked Scourge recharges.
    Conditions: +1 defense bonus (until end of this turn).
    Brash Strike (standard action, at_will):
      Attacks Soldier with 21 vs. 32 AC (1d20+20; rolled 1).
      Misses: 6 damage (static).
      Soldier has 115 hp remaining (121 hp - 6 damage).
      Soldier gets Combat Advantage (until start of Ragnarok's next turn).
      Soldier gets Marked (until end of Ragnarok's next turn).
    Shift (move action, at_will):
      Ragnarok gets +1 defense bonus (until end of next turn).
    End of turn: +1 defense bonus expires.
  
Round 5:
  Soldier's turn:
    HP: 115/157; Temp HP: 0; Surges: 2; Surge Value: 39
    AC: 32; Action Points: 0
    Start of turn: Soldier Encounter Attack recharge succeeds (1d6; rolled 5).
    Conditions:
      Combat Advantage (until start of Ragnarok's next turn).
      Marked (until end of Ragnarok's next turn).
    Soldier Encounter Attack (standard action, encounter):
      Attacks Ragnarok with 32 vs. 35 AC (1d20+25; rolled 7).
      Misses.
      Soldier Encounter Attack has been expended.
  Ragnarok's turn:
    HP: 97/125; Temp HP: 8; Surges: 12; Surge Value: 41
    AC: 35; Action Points: 0
    Start of turn: Opponent's Combat Advantage expires.
    Conditions: +1 defense bonus (until end of this turn).
    Anvil Of Doom (standard action, encounter):
      Attacks Soldier with 27 vs. 32 AC (1d20+18; rolled 9).
      Misses: 6 damage (static).
      Soldier has 109 hp remaining (115 hp - 6 damage).
      Soldier gets Marked (until end of Ragnarok's next turn).
      Anvil Of Doom has been expended.
    Shift (move action, at_will):
      Ragnarok gets +1 defense bonus (until end of next turn).
    End of turn: +1 defense bonus expires.
  
Round 6:
  Soldier's turn:
    HP: 109/157; Temp HP: 0; Surges: 2; Surge Value: 39
    AC: 32; Action Points: 0
    Start of turn: Soldier Encounter Attack recharge fails (1d6; rolled 1).
    Conditions: Marked (until end of Ragnarok's next turn).
    Soldier Basic Attack (standard action, at_will):
      Attacks Ragnarok with 36 vs. 35 AC (1d20+23; rolled 13).
      Hits: 16 damage (2d8+7; rolled 8, 1).
      Ragnarok deflects 8 damage; 8 gets through (8 temp hp - 16 damage).
      Ragnarok has 89 hp remaining (97 hp - 8 damage).
      Ragnarok reacts with Strikebacks Power (immediate reaction, encounter):
        Attacks Soldier with 21 vs. 32 AC (1d20+18; rolled 3).
        Misses: 6 damage (static).
        Soldier has 103 hp remaining (109 hp - 6 damage).
        Soldier gets Marked (until end of Ragnarok's next turn).
        Strikebacks Power has been expended.
  Ragnarok's turn:
    HP: 89/125; Temp HP: 0; Surges: 12; Surge Value: 41
    AC: 35; Action Points: 0
    Conditions: +1 defense bonus (until end of this turn).
    Crushing Surge (standard action, at_will):
      Attacks Soldier with 27 vs. 32 AC (1d20+18; rolled 9).
      Misses: 6 damage (static).
      Soldier has 97 hp remaining (103 hp - 6 damage).
      Soldier gets Marked (until end of Ragnarok's next turn).
    Shift (move action, at_will):
      Ragnarok gets +1 defense bonus (until end of next turn).
    End of turn: +1 defense bonus expires.
  
Round 7:
  Soldier's turn:
    HP: 97/157; Temp HP: 0; Surges: 2; Surge Value: 39
    AC: 32; Action Points: 0
    Start of turn: Soldier Encounter Attack recharge succeeds (1d6; rolled 5).
    Conditions: Marked (until end of Ragnarok's next turn).
    Soldier Encounter Attack (standard action, encounter):
      Attacks Ragnarok with 27 vs. 35 AC (1d20+23; rolled 4).
      Misses.
      Soldier Encounter Attack has been expended.
  Ragnarok's turn:
    HP: 89/125; Temp HP: 0; Surges: 12; Surge Value: 41
    AC: 35; Action Points: 0
    Conditions: +1 defense bonus (until end of this turn).
    Brash Strike (standard action, at_will):
      Attacks Soldier with 21 vs. 32 AC (1d20+20; rolled 1).
      Misses: 6 damage (static).
      Soldier has 91 hp remaining (97 hp - 6 damage).
      Soldier gets Combat Advantage (until start of Ragnarok's next turn).
      Soldier gets Marked (until end of Ragnarok's next turn).
    Shift (move action, at_will):
      Ragnarok gets +1 defense bonus (until end of next turn).
    End of turn: +1 defense bonus expires.
  
Round 8:
  Soldier's turn:
    HP: 91/157; Temp HP: 0; Surges: 2; Surge Value: 39
    AC: 32; Action Points: 0
    Start of turn: Soldier Encounter Attack recharge fails (1d6; rolled 4).
    Conditions:
      Combat Advantage (until start of Ragnarok's next turn).
      Marked (until end of Ragnarok's next turn).
    Soldier Basic Attack (standard action, at_will):
      Attacks Ragnarok with 36 vs. 35 AC (1d20+25; rolled 11).
      Hits: 20 damage (2d8+7; rolled 7, 6).
      Ragnarok has 69 hp remaining (89 hp - 20 damage).
  Ragnarok's turn:
    HP: 69/125; Temp HP: 0; Surges: 12; Surge Value: 41
    AC: 35; Action Points: 0
    Start of turn: Opponent's Combat Advantage expires.
    Conditions: +1 defense bonus (until end of this turn).
    Crushing Surge (standard action, at_will):
      Attacks Soldier with 22 vs. 32 AC (1d20+18; rolled 4).
      Misses: 6 damage (static).
      Soldier has 85 hp remaining (91 hp - 6 damage).
      Soldier gets Marked (until end of Ragnarok's next turn).
    Shift (move action, at_will):
      Ragnarok gets +1 defense bonus (until end of next turn).
    End of turn: +1 defense bonus expires.
  
Round 9:
  Soldier's turn:
    HP: 85/157; Temp HP: 0; Surges: 2; Surge Value: 39
    AC: 32; Action Points: 0
    Start of turn: Soldier Encounter Attack recharge succeeds (1d6; rolled 6).
    Conditions: Marked (until end of Ragnarok's next turn).
    Soldier Encounter Attack (standard action, encounter):
      Attacks Ragnarok with 29 vs. 35 AC (1d20+23; rolled 6).
      Misses.
      Soldier Encounter Attack has been expended.
  Ragnarok's turn:
    HP: 69/125; Temp HP: 0; Surges: 12; Surge Value: 41
    AC: 35; Action Points: 0
    Conditions: +1 defense bonus (until end of this turn).
    Brash Strike (standard action, at_will):
      Attacks Soldier with 35 vs. 32 AC (1d20+20; rolled 15).
      Hits: 28 damage (1d10[brutal 2]+22; rolled 1, 6).
      Marked Scourge has been expended.
      Soldier has 57 hp remaining (85 hp - 28 damage).
      Soldier has been bloodied.
      Soldier gets Combat Advantage (until start of Ragnarok's next turn).
      Soldier gets Marked (until end of Ragnarok's next turn).
    Shift (move action, at_will):
      Ragnarok gets +1 defense bonus (until end of next turn).
    End of turn: +1 defense bonus expires.
  
Round 10:
  Soldier's turn:
    HP: 57/157 (bloodied); Temp HP: 0; Surges: 2; Surge Value: 39
    AC: 32; Action Points: 0
    Start of turn: Soldier Encounter Attack recharge fails (1d6; rolled 3).
    Conditions:
      Combat Advantage (until start of Ragnarok's next turn).
      Marked (until end of Ragnarok's next turn).
    Soldier Basic Attack (standard action, at_will):
      Attacks Ragnarok with 30 vs. 35 AC (1d20+25; rolled 5).
      Misses.
  Ragnarok's turn:
    HP: 69/125; Temp HP: 0; Surges: 12; Surge Value: 41
    AC: 35; Action Points: 0
    Start of turn:
      Marked Scourge recharges.
      Opponent's Combat Advantage expires.
    Conditions: +1 defense bonus (until end of this turn).
    Shift (move action, at_will):
      Ragnarok gets +1 defense bonus (until end of next turn).
    Brash Strike (standard action, at_will):
      Attacks Soldier with 36 vs. 32 AC (1d20+20; rolled 16).
      Hits: 29 damage (1d10[brutal 2]+24; rolled 2, 5).
      Marked Scourge has been expended.
      Soldier has 28 hp remaining (57 hp - 29 damage).
      Soldier gets Combat Advantage (until start of Ragnarok's next turn).
      Soldier gets Marked (until end of Ragnarok's next turn).
    End of turn: +1 defense bonus expires.
  
Round 11:
  Soldier's turn:
    HP: 28/157 (bloodied); Temp HP: 0; Surges: 2; Surge Value: 39
    AC: 32; Action Points: 0
    Start of turn: Soldier Encounter Attack recharge fails (1d6; rolled 1).
    Conditions:
      Combat Advantage (until start of Ragnarok's next turn).
      Marked (until end of Ragnarok's next turn).
    Soldier Basic Attack (standard action, at_will):
      Attacks Ragnarok with 27 vs. 35 AC (1d20+25; rolled 2).
      Misses.
  Ragnarok's turn:
    HP: 69/125; Temp HP: 0; Surges: 12; Surge Value: 41
    AC: 35; Action Points: 0
    Start of turn:
      Marked Scourge recharges.
      Opponent's Combat Advantage expires.
    Conditions: +1 defense bonus (until end of this turn).
    Crushing Surge (standard action, at_will):
      Attacks Soldier with 38 vs. 32 AC (1d20+18; rolled 20).
      Crits: 41 damage (1d10[brutal 2, max]+18 + 3d12; rolled max + 9, 3, 1).
      Marked Scourge has been expended.
      Soldier has -13 hp remaining (28 hp - 41 damage).
      Soldier has died!
      Enduring Warrior: Ragnarok heals 6 hp (69 hp -> 75 hp; 0 hp wasted).
      Ragnarok gains 8 temp hp (had 0; applied 8).
    End of turn:
      +1 defense bonus expires.
      Opponent's Marked expires.
  
Heroes win!
Ragnarok takes a short rest.
  Ragnarok has 75/125 hp; wants at least 105 hp.
    Ragnarok spends a healing surge (11 remaining).
    Ragnarok heals 41 hp (75 hp -> 116 hp; 0 hp wasted).
  Temporary hit points expire.
  Powers recharge:
    Crushing Blow recharges.
    Unbreakable recharges.
    Griffons Wrath recharges.
    Anvil Of Doom recharges.
    Strikebacks Power recharges.
  Milestone:
    Ragnarok gains an action point.
    Meliorating Gith Plate Armor +3: enhancement increases to +5.
```
[/sblock]
[sblock=FIGHT #5: Level 14 Ragnarok VS. Level 17 Soldier]

```
Roll initiative!
  Ragnarok rolls 26 initiative (1d20+10; rolled 16).
  Soldier rolls 30 initiative (1d20+15; rolled 15).
  Initiative order: 
    Soldier
    Ragnarok

Round 1:
  Soldier's turn:
    HP: 165/165; Temp HP: 0; Surges: 2; Surge Value: 41
    AC: 33; Action Points: 0
    Soldier Encounter Attack (standard action, encounter):
      Attacks Ragnarok with 39 vs. 35 AC (1d20+24; rolled 15).
      Hits: 32 damage (4d10+7; rolled 8, 6, 10, 1).
      Ragnarok reacts with Unbreakable (immediate reaction, encounter):
        Damage is reduced to 21 hp (32 hp - 11 hp).
        Unbreakable has been expended.
      Ragnarok has 95 hp remaining (116 hp - 21 damage).
      Soldier Encounter Attack has been expended.
  Ragnarok's turn:
    HP: 95/125; Temp HP: 0; Surges: 11; Surge Value: 41
    AC: 35; Action Points: 1
    Start of turn: Marked Scourge recharges.
    Shift (move action, at_will):
      Ragnarok gets +1 defense bonus (until end of next turn).
    Griffons Wrath (standard action, encounter):
      Attacks Soldier with 35 vs. 33 AC (1d20+18; rolled 17).
      Hits: 20 damage (2d10[brutal 2]+14; rolled 3, 3).
      Soldier has 145 hp remaining (165 hp - 20 damage).
      Soldier gets -2 AC penalty (until end of Ragnarok's next turn).
      Soldier gets Marked (until end of Ragnarok's next turn).
      Griffons Wrath has been expended.
    Spend Action Point (free action, encounter):
      Ragnarok spends an action point (0 remaining).
      Ferocious Reaction: Ragnarok gets +4 defense bonus (until start of next turn).
      Ragnarok gains a standard action.
      Spend Action Point has been expended.
    Anvil Of Doom (standard action, encounter):
      Attacks Soldier with 26 vs. 31 AC (1d20+18; rolled 8).
      Misses: 6 damage (static).
      Soldier has 139 hp remaining (145 hp - 6 damage).
      Soldier gets Marked (until end of Ragnarok's next turn).
      Anvil Of Doom has been expended.
  
Round 2:
  Soldier's turn:
    HP: 139/165; Temp HP: 0; Surges: 2; Surge Value: 41
    AC: 31; Action Points: 0
    Start of turn: Soldier Encounter Attack recharge succeeds (1d6; rolled 5).
    Conditions:
      -2 AC penalty (until end of Ragnarok's next turn).
      Marked (until end of Ragnarok's next turn).
    Soldier Encounter Attack (standard action, encounter):
      Attacks Ragnarok with 40 vs. 40 AC (1d20+24; rolled 16).
      Hits: 25 damage (4d10+7; rolled 2, 9, 5, 2).
      Ragnarok has 70 hp remaining (95 hp - 25 damage).
      Ragnarok reacts with Strikebacks Power (immediate reaction, encounter):
        Attacks Soldier with 19 vs. 31 AC (1d20+18; rolled 1).
        Misses: 6 damage (static).
        Soldier has 133 hp remaining (139 hp - 6 damage).
        Soldier gets Marked (until end of Ragnarok's next turn).
        Strikebacks Power has been expended.
      Soldier Encounter Attack has been expended.
  Ragnarok's turn:
    HP: 70/125; Temp HP: 0; Surges: 11; Surge Value: 41
    AC: 40; Action Points: 0
    Start of turn: +4 defense bonus expires.
    Conditions: +1 defense bonus (until end of this turn).
    Crushing Blow (standard action, encounter):
      Attacks Soldier with 27 vs. 31 AC (1d20+18; rolled 9).
      Misses: 6 damage (static).
      Soldier has 127 hp remaining (133 hp - 6 damage).
      Soldier gets Marked (until end of Ragnarok's next turn).
      Crushing Blow has been expended.
    Shift (move action, at_will):
      Ragnarok gets +1 defense bonus (until end of next turn).
    End of turn:
      +1 defense bonus expires.
      Opponent's -2 AC penalty expires.
  
Round 3:
  Soldier's turn:
    HP: 127/165; Temp HP: 0; Surges: 2; Surge Value: 41
    AC: 33; Action Points: 0
    Start of turn: Soldier Encounter Attack recharge fails (1d6; rolled 4).
    Conditions: Marked (until end of Ragnarok's next turn).
    Soldier Basic Attack (standard action, at_will):
      Attacks Ragnarok with 36 vs. 36 AC (1d20+24; rolled 12).
      Hits: 17 damage (2d8+7; rolled 4, 6).
      Ragnarok has 53 hp remaining (70 hp - 17 damage).
      Ragnarok has been bloodied.
  Ragnarok's turn:
    HP: 53/125 (bloodied); Temp HP: 0; Surges: 11; Surge Value: 41
    AC: 36; Action Points: 0
    Conditions: +1 defense bonus (until end of this turn).
    Shift (move action, at_will):
      Ragnarok gets +1 defense bonus (until end of next turn).
    Crushing Surge (standard action, at_will):
      Attacks Soldier with 24 vs. 33 AC (1d20+18; rolled 6).
      Misses: 6 damage (static).
      Soldier has 121 hp remaining (127 hp - 6 damage).
      Soldier gets Marked (until end of Ragnarok's next turn).
    Second Wind (minor action, encounter):
      Ragnarok spends a healing surge (10 remaining).
      Ragnarok heals 41 hp (53 hp -> 94 hp; 0 hp wasted).
      Ragnarok gets +2 defense bonus (until start of next turn).
      Second Wind has been expended.
    End of turn: +1 defense bonus expires.
  
Round 4:
  Soldier's turn:
    HP: 121/165; Temp HP: 0; Surges: 2; Surge Value: 41
    AC: 33; Action Points: 0
    Start of turn: Soldier Encounter Attack recharge fails (1d6; rolled 2).
    Conditions: Marked (until end of Ragnarok's next turn).
    Soldier Basic Attack (standard action, at_will):
      Attacks Ragnarok with 32 vs. 38 AC (1d20+24; rolled 8).
      Misses.
  Ragnarok's turn:
    HP: 94/125; Temp HP: 0; Surges: 10; Surge Value: 41
    AC: 38; Action Points: 0
    Start of turn: +2 defense bonus expires.
    Conditions: +1 defense bonus (until end of this turn).
    Crushing Surge (standard action, at_will):
      Attacks Soldier with 26 vs. 33 AC (1d20+18; rolled 8).
      Misses: 6 damage (static).
      Soldier has 115 hp remaining (121 hp - 6 damage).
      Soldier gets Marked (until end of Ragnarok's next turn).
    Shift (move action, at_will):
      Ragnarok gets +1 defense bonus (until end of next turn).
    End of turn: +1 defense bonus expires.
  
Round 5:
  Soldier's turn:
    HP: 115/165; Temp HP: 0; Surges: 2; Surge Value: 41
    AC: 33; Action Points: 0
    Start of turn: Soldier Encounter Attack recharge fails (1d6; rolled 2).
    Conditions: Marked (until end of Ragnarok's next turn).
    Soldier Basic Attack (standard action, at_will):
      Attacks Ragnarok with 37 vs. 36 AC (1d20+24; rolled 13).
      Hits: 11 damage (2d8+7; rolled 3, 1).
      Ragnarok has 83 hp remaining (94 hp - 11 damage).
  Ragnarok's turn:
    HP: 83/125; Temp HP: 0; Surges: 10; Surge Value: 41
    AC: 36; Action Points: 0
    Conditions: +1 defense bonus (until end of this turn).
    Brash Strike (standard action, at_will):
      Attacks Soldier with 26 vs. 33 AC (1d20+20; rolled 6).
      Misses: 6 damage (static).
      Soldier has 109 hp remaining (115 hp - 6 damage).
      Soldier gets Combat Advantage (until start of Ragnarok's next turn).
      Soldier gets Marked (until end of Ragnarok's next turn).
    Shift (move action, at_will):
      Ragnarok gets +1 defense bonus (until end of next turn).
    End of turn: +1 defense bonus expires.
  
Round 6:
  Soldier's turn:
    HP: 109/165; Temp HP: 0; Surges: 2; Surge Value: 41
    AC: 33; Action Points: 0
    Start of turn: Soldier Encounter Attack recharge succeeds (1d6; rolled 5).
    Conditions:
      Combat Advantage (until start of Ragnarok's next turn).
      Marked (until end of Ragnarok's next turn).
    Soldier Encounter Attack (standard action, encounter):
      Attacks Ragnarok with 40 vs. 36 AC (1d20+26; rolled 14).
      Hits: 34 damage (4d10+7; rolled 9, 7, 8, 3).
      Ragnarok has 49 hp remaining (83 hp - 34 damage).
      Ragnarok has been bloodied.
      Soldier Encounter Attack has been expended.
  Ragnarok's turn:
    HP: 49/125 (bloodied); Temp HP: 0; Surges: 10; Surge Value: 41
    AC: 36; Action Points: 0
    Start of turn: Opponent's Combat Advantage expires.
    Conditions: +1 defense bonus (until end of this turn).
    Crushing Surge (standard action, at_will):
      Attacks Soldier with 23 vs. 33 AC (1d20+18; rolled 5).
      Misses: 6 damage (static).
      Soldier has 103 hp remaining (109 hp - 6 damage).
      Soldier gets Marked (until end of Ragnarok's next turn).
    Shift (move action, at_will):
      Ragnarok gets +1 defense bonus (until end of next turn).
    End of turn: +1 defense bonus expires.
  
Round 7:
  Soldier's turn:
    HP: 103/165; Temp HP: 0; Surges: 2; Surge Value: 41
    AC: 33; Action Points: 0
    Start of turn: Soldier Encounter Attack recharge fails (1d6; rolled 3).
    Conditions: Marked (until end of Ragnarok's next turn).
    Soldier Basic Attack (standard action, at_will):
      Attacks Ragnarok with 40 vs. 36 AC (1d20+24; rolled 16).
      Hits: 14 damage (2d8+7; rolled 4, 3).
      Ragnarok has 35 hp remaining (49 hp - 14 damage).
  Ragnarok's turn:
    HP: 35/125 (bloodied); Temp HP: 0; Surges: 10; Surge Value: 41
    AC: 36; Action Points: 0
    Conditions: +1 defense bonus (until end of this turn).
    Shift (move action, at_will):
      Ragnarok gets +1 defense bonus (until end of next turn).
    Brash Strike (standard action, at_will):
      Attacks Soldier with 28 vs. 33 AC (1d20+20; rolled 8).
      Misses: 6 damage (static).
      Soldier has 97 hp remaining (103 hp - 6 damage).
      Soldier gets Combat Advantage (until start of Ragnarok's next turn).
      Soldier gets Marked (until end of Ragnarok's next turn).
    End of turn: +1 defense bonus expires.
  
Round 8:
  Soldier's turn:
    HP: 97/165; Temp HP: 0; Surges: 2; Surge Value: 41
    AC: 33; Action Points: 0
    Start of turn: Soldier Encounter Attack recharge fails (1d6; rolled 1).
    Conditions:
      Combat Advantage (until start of Ragnarok's next turn).
      Marked (until end of Ragnarok's next turn).
    Soldier Basic Attack (standard action, at_will):
      Attacks Ragnarok with 32 vs. 36 AC (1d20+26; rolled 6).
      Misses.
  Ragnarok's turn:
    HP: 35/125 (bloodied); Temp HP: 0; Surges: 10; Surge Value: 41
    AC: 36; Action Points: 0
    Start of turn: Opponent's Combat Advantage expires.
    Conditions: +1 defense bonus (until end of this turn).
    Brash Strike (standard action, at_will):
      Attacks Soldier with 21 vs. 33 AC (1d20+20; rolled 1).
      Misses: 6 damage (static).
      Soldier has 91 hp remaining (97 hp - 6 damage).
      Soldier gets Combat Advantage (until start of Ragnarok's next turn).
      Soldier gets Marked (until end of Ragnarok's next turn).
    Shift (move action, at_will):
      Ragnarok gets +1 defense bonus (until end of next turn).
    End of turn: +1 defense bonus expires.
  
Round 9:
  Soldier's turn:
    HP: 91/165; Temp HP: 0; Surges: 2; Surge Value: 41
    AC: 33; Action Points: 0
    Start of turn: Soldier Encounter Attack recharge fails (1d6; rolled 1).
    Conditions:
      Combat Advantage (until start of Ragnarok's next turn).
      Marked (until end of Ragnarok's next turn).
    Soldier Basic Attack (standard action, at_will):
      Attacks Ragnarok with 28 vs. 36 AC (1d20+26; rolled 2).
      Misses.
  Ragnarok's turn:
    HP: 35/125 (bloodied); Temp HP: 0; Surges: 10; Surge Value: 41
    AC: 36; Action Points: 0
    Start of turn: Opponent's Combat Advantage expires.
    Conditions: +1 defense bonus (until end of this turn).
    Shift (move action, at_will):
      Ragnarok gets +1 defense bonus (until end of next turn).
    Brash Strike (standard action, at_will):
      Attacks Soldier with 24 vs. 33 AC (1d20+20; rolled 4).
      Misses: 6 damage (static).
      Soldier has 85 hp remaining (91 hp - 6 damage).
      Soldier gets Combat Advantage (until start of Ragnarok's next turn).
      Soldier gets Marked (until end of Ragnarok's next turn).
    End of turn: +1 defense bonus expires.
  
Round 10:
  Soldier's turn:
    HP: 85/165; Temp HP: 0; Surges: 2; Surge Value: 41
    AC: 33; Action Points: 0
    Start of turn: Soldier Encounter Attack recharge succeeds (1d6; rolled 6).
    Conditions:
      Combat Advantage (until start of Ragnarok's next turn).
      Marked (until end of Ragnarok's next turn).
    Soldier Encounter Attack (standard action, encounter):
      Attacks Ragnarok with 41 vs. 36 AC (1d20+26; rolled 15).
      Hits: 31 damage (4d10+7; rolled 4, 9, 1, 10).
      Ragnarok has 4 hp remaining (35 hp - 31 damage).
      Soldier Encounter Attack has been expended.
  Ragnarok's turn:
    HP: 4/125 (bloodied); Temp HP: 0; Surges: 10; Surge Value: 41
    AC: 36; Action Points: 0
    Start of turn: Opponent's Combat Advantage expires.
    Conditions: +1 defense bonus (until end of this turn).
    Shift (move action, at_will):
      Ragnarok gets +1 defense bonus (until end of next turn).
    Brash Strike (standard action, at_will):
      Attacks Soldier with 27 vs. 33 AC (1d20+20; rolled 7).
      Misses: 6 damage (static).
      Soldier has 79 hp remaining (85 hp - 6 damage).
      Soldier has been bloodied.
      Soldier gets Combat Advantage (until start of Ragnarok's next turn).
      Soldier gets Marked (until end of Ragnarok's next turn).
    Defensive Resurgence (minor action, daily):
      Ragnarok spends a healing surge (9 remaining).
      Ragnarok heals 41 hp (4 hp -> 45 hp; 0 hp wasted).
      Ragnarok gets +1 defense bonus (until start of next turn).
      Defensive Resurgence has been expended.
    End of turn: +1 defense bonus expires.
  
Round 11:
  Soldier's turn:
    HP: 79/165 (bloodied); Temp HP: 0; Surges: 2; Surge Value: 41
    AC: 33; Action Points: 0
    Start of turn: Soldier Encounter Attack recharge succeeds (1d6; rolled 5).
    Conditions:
      Combat Advantage (until start of Ragnarok's next turn).
      Marked (until end of Ragnarok's next turn).
    Soldier Encounter Attack (standard action, encounter):
      Attacks Ragnarok with 29 vs. 37 AC (1d20+26; rolled 3).
      Misses.
      Soldier Encounter Attack has been expended.
  Ragnarok's turn:
    HP: 45/125 (bloodied); Temp HP: 0; Surges: 9; Surge Value: 41
    AC: 37; Action Points: 0
    Start of turn:
      +1 defense bonus expires.
      Opponent's Combat Advantage expires.
    Conditions: +1 defense bonus (until end of this turn).
    Shift (move action, at_will):
      Ragnarok gets +1 defense bonus (until end of next turn).
    Brash Strike (standard action, at_will):
      Attacks Soldier with 28 vs. 33 AC (1d20+20; rolled 8).
      Misses: 6 damage (static).
      Soldier has 73 hp remaining (79 hp - 6 damage).
      Soldier gets Combat Advantage (until start of Ragnarok's next turn).
      Soldier gets Marked (until end of Ragnarok's next turn).
    End of turn: +1 defense bonus expires.
  
Round 12:
  Soldier's turn:
    HP: 73/165 (bloodied); Temp HP: 0; Surges: 2; Surge Value: 41
    AC: 33; Action Points: 0
    Start of turn: Soldier Encounter Attack recharge fails (1d6; rolled 1).
    Conditions:
      Combat Advantage (until start of Ragnarok's next turn).
      Marked (until end of Ragnarok's next turn).
    Soldier Basic Attack (standard action, at_will):
      Attacks Ragnarok with 40 vs. 36 AC (1d20+26; rolled 14).
      Hits: 16 damage (2d8+7; rolled 2, 7).
      Ragnarok has 29 hp remaining (45 hp - 16 damage).
  Ragnarok's turn:
    HP: 29/125 (bloodied); Temp HP: 0; Surges: 9; Surge Value: 41
    AC: 36; Action Points: 0
    Start of turn: Opponent's Combat Advantage expires.
    Conditions: +1 defense bonus (until end of this turn).
    Crushing Surge (standard action, at_will):
      Attacks Soldier with 20 vs. 33 AC (1d20+18; rolled 2).
      Misses: 6 damage (static).
      Soldier has 67 hp remaining (73 hp - 6 damage).
      Soldier gets Marked (until end of Ragnarok's next turn).
    Shift (move action, at_will):
      Ragnarok gets +1 defense bonus (until end of next turn).
    End of turn: +1 defense bonus expires.
  
Round 13:
  Soldier's turn:
    HP: 67/165 (bloodied); Temp HP: 0; Surges: 2; Surge Value: 41
    AC: 33; Action Points: 0
    Start of turn: Soldier Encounter Attack recharge fails (1d6; rolled 4).
    Conditions: Marked (until end of Ragnarok's next turn).
    Soldier Basic Attack (standard action, at_will):
      Attacks Ragnarok with 32 vs. 36 AC (1d20+24; rolled 8).
      Misses.
  Ragnarok's turn:
    HP: 29/125 (bloodied); Temp HP: 0; Surges: 9; Surge Value: 41
    AC: 36; Action Points: 0
    Conditions: +1 defense bonus (until end of this turn).
    Brash Strike (standard action, at_will):
      Attacks Soldier with 23 vs. 33 AC (1d20+20; rolled 3).
      Misses: 6 damage (static).
      Soldier has 61 hp remaining (67 hp - 6 damage).
      Soldier gets Combat Advantage (until start of Ragnarok's next turn).
      Soldier gets Marked (until end of Ragnarok's next turn).
    Shift (move action, at_will):
      Ragnarok gets +1 defense bonus (until end of next turn).
    End of turn: +1 defense bonus expires.
  
Round 14:
  Soldier's turn:
    HP: 61/165 (bloodied); Temp HP: 0; Surges: 2; Surge Value: 41
    AC: 33; Action Points: 0
    Start of turn: Soldier Encounter Attack recharge fails (1d6; rolled 1).
    Conditions:
      Combat Advantage (until start of Ragnarok's next turn).
      Marked (until end of Ragnarok's next turn).
    Soldier Basic Attack (standard action, at_will):
      Attacks Ragnarok with 44 vs. 36 AC (1d20+26; rolled 18).
      Hits: 19 damage (2d8+7; rolled 8, 4).
      Ragnarok has 10 hp remaining (29 hp - 19 damage).
  Ragnarok's turn:
    HP: 10/125 (bloodied); Temp HP: 0; Surges: 9; Surge Value: 41
    AC: 36; Action Points: 0
    Start of turn: Opponent's Combat Advantage expires.
    Conditions: +1 defense bonus (until end of this turn).
    Brash Strike (standard action, at_will):
      Attacks Soldier with 33 vs. 33 AC (1d20+20; rolled 13).
      Hits: 28 damage (1d10[brutal 2]+24; rolled 4).
      Marked Scourge has been expended.
      Soldier has 33 hp remaining (61 hp - 28 damage).
      Soldier gets Combat Advantage (until start of Ragnarok's next turn).
      Soldier gets Marked (until end of Ragnarok's next turn).
    Shift (move action, at_will):
      Ragnarok gets +1 defense bonus (until end of next turn).
    End of turn: +1 defense bonus expires.
  
Round 15:
  Soldier's turn:
    HP: 33/165 (bloodied); Temp HP: 0; Surges: 2; Surge Value: 41
    AC: 33; Action Points: 0
    Start of turn: Soldier Encounter Attack recharge succeeds (1d6; rolled 6).
    Conditions:
      Combat Advantage (until start of Ragnarok's next turn).
      Marked (until end of Ragnarok's next turn).
    Soldier Encounter Attack (standard action, encounter):
      Attacks Ragnarok with 46 vs. 36 AC (1d20+26; rolled 20).
      Crits: 47 damage (4d10[max]+7; rolled max).
      Ragnarok has -37 hp remaining (10 hp - 47 damage).
      Soldier Encounter Attack has been expended.
  Ragnarok's turn:
    HP: -37/125 (bloodied); Temp HP: 0; Surges: 9; Surge Value: 41
    AC: 36; Action Points: 0
    Start of turn:
      Marked Scourge recharges.
      Opponent's Combat Advantage expires.
    Conditions: +1 defense bonus (until end of this turn).
    Ragnarok is dying (0 death saves failed).
      Rolls death saving throw and gets a 14 (1d20; rolled 14).
      Passes.
    End of turn:
      +1 defense bonus expires.
      Opponent's Marked expires.
  
Round 16:
  Soldier's turn:
    HP: 33/165 (bloodied); Temp HP: 0; Surges: 2; Surge Value: 41
    AC: 33; Action Points: 0
    Start of turn: Soldier Encounter Attack recharge fails (1d6; rolled 3).
    Soldier Basic Attack (standard action, at_will):
      Attacks Ragnarok with 41 vs. 35 AC (1d20+24; rolled 17).
      Hits: 16 damage (2d8+7; rolled 2, 7).
      Ragnarok has -53 hp remaining (-37 hp - 16 damage).
  Ragnarok's turn:
    HP: -53/125 (bloodied); Temp HP: 0; Surges: 9; Surge Value: 41
    AC: 35; Action Points: 0
    Ragnarok is dying (0 death saves failed).
      Rolls death saving throw and gets a 13 (1d20; rolled 13).
      Passes.
  
Round 17:
  Soldier's turn:
    HP: 33/165 (bloodied); Temp HP: 0; Surges: 2; Surge Value: 41
    AC: 33; Action Points: 0
    Start of turn: Soldier Encounter Attack recharge fails (1d6; rolled 3).
    Soldier Basic Attack (standard action, at_will):
      Attacks Ragnarok with 27 vs. 35 AC (1d20+24; rolled 3).
      Misses.
  Ragnarok's turn:
    HP: -53/125 (bloodied); Temp HP: 0; Surges: 9; Surge Value: 41
    AC: 35; Action Points: 0
    Ragnarok is dying (0 death saves failed).
      Rolls death saving throw and gets a 5 (1d20; rolled 5).
      Fails. 2 failures remaining before death.
  
Round 18:
  Soldier's turn:
    HP: 33/165 (bloodied); Temp HP: 0; Surges: 2; Surge Value: 41
    AC: 33; Action Points: 0
    Start of turn: Soldier Encounter Attack recharge succeeds (1d6; rolled 5).
    Soldier Encounter Attack (standard action, encounter):
      Attacks Ragnarok with 44 vs. 35 AC (1d20+24; rolled 20).
      Crits: 47 damage (4d10[max]+7; rolled max).
      Ragnarok has -100 hp remaining (-53 hp - 47 damage).
      Ragnarok has died!
      Soldier Encounter Attack has been expended.
  
Villains win!
```
[/sblock]

[/sblock]
[sblock=Example of 5 fight(s) survived (84.2% chance)
[sblock=FIGHT #1: Level 14 Ragnarok VS. Level 19 Soldier]

```
Roll initiative!
  Ragnarok rolls 25 initiative (1d20+10; rolled 15).
  Soldier rolls 20 initiative (1d20+17; rolled 3).
  Initiative order: 
    Ragnarok
    Soldier

Round 1:
  Ragnarok's turn:
    HP: 125/125; Temp HP: 0; Surges: 17; Surge Value: 41
    AC: 33; Action Points: 1
    Crushing Surge (standard action, at_will):
      Attacks Soldier with 25 vs. 35 AC (1d20+18; rolled 7).
      Misses: 6 damage (static).
      Soldier has 176 hp remaining (182 hp - 6 damage).
      Soldier gets Marked (until end of Ragnarok's next turn).
    Spend Action Point (free action, encounter):
      Ragnarok spends an action point (0 remaining).
      Ferocious Reaction: Ragnarok gets +4 defense bonus (until start of next turn).
      Ragnarok gains a standard action.
      Spend Action Point has been expended.
    Griffons Wrath (standard action, encounter):
      Attacks Soldier with 26 vs. 35 AC (1d20+18; rolled 8).
      Misses: 6 damage (static).
      Soldier has 170 hp remaining (176 hp - 6 damage).
      Soldier gets Marked (until end of Ragnarok's next turn).
      Griffons Wrath has been expended.
    Rain Of Steel (minor action, daily):
      Ragnarok gets Rain of Steel (stance).
      Rain Of Steel has been expended.
    Shift (move action, at_will):
      Ragnarok gets +1 defense bonus (until end of next turn).
  Soldier's turn:
    HP: 170/182; Temp HP: 0; Surges: 2; Surge Value: 45
    AC: 35; Action Points: 0
    Start of turn:
      Rain of Steel:
        Soldier takes: 17 damage (1d10[brutal 2]+7; rolled 2, 10).
        Marked Scourge has been expended.
        Soldier has 153 hp remaining (170 hp - 17 damage).
    Conditions: Marked (until end of Ragnarok's next turn).
    Soldier Encounter Attack (standard action, encounter):
      Attacks Ragnarok with 33 vs. 38 AC (1d20+26; rolled 7).
      Misses.
      Soldier Encounter Attack has been expended.
  
Round 2:
  Ragnarok's turn:
    HP: 125/125; Temp HP: 0; Surges: 17; Surge Value: 41
    AC: 38; Action Points: 0
    Start of turn:
      +4 defense bonus expires.
      Marked Scourge recharges.
    Conditions:
      Rain of Steel (stance).
      +1 defense bonus (until end of this turn).
    Crushing Surge (standard action, at_will):
      Attacks Soldier with 33 vs. 35 AC (1d20+18; rolled 15).
      Misses: 6 damage (static).
      Soldier has 147 hp remaining (153 hp - 6 damage).
      Soldier gets Marked (until end of Ragnarok's next turn).
    Shift (move action, at_will):
      Ragnarok gets +1 defense bonus (until end of next turn).
    End of turn: +1 defense bonus expires.
  Soldier's turn:
    HP: 147/182; Temp HP: 0; Surges: 2; Surge Value: 45
    AC: 35; Action Points: 0
    Start of turn:
      Soldier Encounter Attack recharge fails (1d6; rolled 4).
      Rain of Steel:
        Soldier takes: 14 damage (1d10[brutal 2]+7; rolled 2, 1, 7).
        Marked Scourge has been expended.
        Soldier has 133 hp remaining (147 hp - 14 damage).
    Conditions: Marked (until end of Ragnarok's next turn).
    Soldier Basic Attack (standard action, at_will):
      Attacks Ragnarok with 33 vs. 34 AC (1d20+26; rolled 7).
      Misses.
  
Round 3:
  Ragnarok's turn:
    HP: 125/125; Temp HP: 0; Surges: 17; Surge Value: 41
    AC: 34; Action Points: 0
    Start of turn: Marked Scourge recharges.
    Conditions:
      Rain of Steel (stance).
      +1 defense bonus (until end of this turn).
    Shift (move action, at_will):
      Ragnarok gets +1 defense bonus (until end of next turn).
    Knee Breaker (standard action, daily):
      Attacks Soldier with 38 vs. 35 AC (1d20+18; rolled 20).
      Crits: 71 damage (2d10[brutal 2, max]+22 + 3d12; rolled max + 10, 9, 10).
      Marked Scourge has been expended.
      Soldier has 62 hp remaining (133 hp - 71 damage).
      Soldier has been bloodied.
      Ragnarok uses Jackal Strike (free action, daily):
        Attacks Soldier with 31 vs. 35 AC (1d20+18; rolled 13).
        Misses:
          Not expended.
          6 damage (static).
        Soldier has 56 hp remaining (62 hp - 6 damage).
        Soldier gets Marked (until end of Ragnarok's next turn).
      Ragnarok gains 8 temp hp (had 0; applied 8).
      Soldier gets Marked (until end of Ragnarok's next turn).
      Knee Breaker has been expended.
    End of turn: +1 defense bonus expires.
  Soldier's turn:
    HP: 56/182 (bloodied); Temp HP: 0; Surges: 2; Surge Value: 45
    AC: 35; Action Points: 0
    Start of turn:
      Soldier Encounter Attack recharge fails (1d6; rolled 2).
      Rain of Steel:
        Soldier takes: 14 damage (1d10[brutal 2]+5; rolled 1, 9).
        Soldier has 42 hp remaining (56 hp - 14 damage).
    Conditions: Marked (until end of Ragnarok's next turn).
    Soldier Basic Attack (standard action, at_will):
      Attacks Ragnarok with 30 vs. 34 AC (1d20+26; rolled 4).
      Misses.
  
Round 4:
  Ragnarok's turn:
    HP: 125/125; Temp HP: 8; Surges: 17; Surge Value: 41
    AC: 34; Action Points: 0
    Start of turn: Marked Scourge recharges.
    Conditions:
      Rain of Steel (stance).
      +1 defense bonus (until end of this turn).
    Crushing Blow (standard action, encounter):
      Attacks Soldier with 22 vs. 35 AC (1d20+18; rolled 4).
      Misses: 6 damage (static).
      Soldier has 36 hp remaining (42 hp - 6 damage).
      Soldier gets Marked (until end of Ragnarok's next turn).
      Crushing Blow has been expended.
    Shift (move action, at_will):
      Ragnarok gets +1 defense bonus (until end of next turn).
    End of turn: +1 defense bonus expires.
  Soldier's turn:
    HP: 36/182 (bloodied); Temp HP: 0; Surges: 2; Surge Value: 45
    AC: 35; Action Points: 0
    Start of turn:
      Soldier Encounter Attack recharge succeeds (1d6; rolled 6).
      Rain of Steel:
        Soldier takes: 11 damage (1d10[brutal 2]+7; rolled 4).
        Marked Scourge has been expended.
        Soldier has 25 hp remaining (36 hp - 11 damage).
    Conditions: Marked (until end of Ragnarok's next turn).
    Soldier Encounter Attack (standard action, encounter):
      Attacks Ragnarok with 46 vs. 34 AC (1d20+26; rolled 20).
      Crits: 47 damage (4d10[max]+7; rolled max).
      Ragnarok reacts with Unbreakable (immediate reaction, encounter):
        Damage is reduced to 36 hp (47 hp - 11 hp).
        Unbreakable has been expended.
      Ragnarok deflects 8 damage; 28 gets through (8 temp hp - 36 damage).
      Ragnarok has 97 hp remaining (125 hp - 28 damage).
      Soldier Encounter Attack has been expended.
  
Round 5:
  Ragnarok's turn:
    HP: 97/125; Temp HP: 0; Surges: 17; Surge Value: 41
    AC: 34; Action Points: 0
    Start of turn: Marked Scourge recharges.
    Conditions:
      Rain of Steel (stance).
      +1 defense bonus (until end of this turn).
    Crushing Surge (standard action, at_will):
      Attacks Soldier with 22 vs. 35 AC (1d20+18; rolled 4).
      Misses: 6 damage (static).
      Soldier has 19 hp remaining (25 hp - 6 damage).
      Soldier gets Marked (until end of Ragnarok's next turn).
    Shift (move action, at_will):
      Ragnarok gets +1 defense bonus (until end of next turn).
    End of turn: +1 defense bonus expires.
  Soldier's turn:
    HP: 19/182 (bloodied); Temp HP: 0; Surges: 2; Surge Value: 45
    AC: 35; Action Points: 0
    Start of turn:
      Soldier Encounter Attack recharge fails (1d6; rolled 4).
      Rain of Steel:
        Soldier takes: 11 damage (1d10[brutal 2]+7; rolled 4).
        Marked Scourge has been expended.
        Soldier has 8 hp remaining (19 hp - 11 damage).
    Conditions: Marked (until end of Ragnarok's next turn).
    Soldier Basic Attack (standard action, at_will):
      Attacks Ragnarok with 45 vs. 34 AC (1d20+26; rolled 19).
      Hits: 16 damage (3d6+8; rolled 4, 1, 3).
      Ragnarok has 81 hp remaining (97 hp - 16 damage).
      Ragnarok reacts with Strikebacks Power (immediate reaction, encounter):
        Attacks Soldier with 33 vs. 35 AC (1d20+18; rolled 15).
        Misses: 6 damage (static).
        Soldier has 2 hp remaining (8 hp - 6 damage).
        Soldier gets Marked (until end of Ragnarok's next turn).
        Strikebacks Power has been expended.
  
Round 6:
  Ragnarok's turn:
    HP: 81/125; Temp HP: 0; Surges: 17; Surge Value: 41
    AC: 34; Action Points: 0
    Start of turn: Marked Scourge recharges.
    Conditions:
      Rain of Steel (stance).
      +1 defense bonus (until end of this turn).
    Shift (move action, at_will):
      Ragnarok gets +1 defense bonus (until end of next turn).
    Crushing Surge (standard action, at_will):
      Attacks Soldier with 24 vs. 35 AC (1d20+18; rolled 6).
      Misses: 6 damage (static).
      Soldier has -4 hp remaining (2 hp - 6 damage).
      Soldier has died!
      Enduring Warrior: Ragnarok heals 6 hp (81 hp -> 87 hp; 0 hp wasted).
    End of turn:
      +1 defense bonus expires.
      Opponent's Marked expires.
  
Heroes win!
Ragnarok takes a short rest.
  Ragnarok has 87/125 hp; wants at least 105 hp.
    Ragnarok spends a healing surge (16 remaining).
    Ragnarok heals 41 hp (87 hp -> 125 hp; 3 hp wasted).
  Powers recharge:
    Crushing Blow recharges.
    Unbreakable recharges.
    Griffons Wrath recharges.
    Spend Action Point recharges.
    Strikebacks Power recharges.
  Conditions expire:
    Rain of steel expires.
    +1 defense bonus expires.
```
[/sblock]
[sblock=FIGHT #2: Level 14 Ragnarok VS. Level 16 Soldier]

```
Roll initiative!
  Ragnarok rolls 12 initiative (1d20+10; rolled 2).
  Soldier rolls 19 initiative (1d20+15; rolled 4).
  Initiative order: 
    Soldier
    Ragnarok

Round 1:
  Soldier's turn:
    HP: 157/157; Temp HP: 0; Surges: 2; Surge Value: 39
    AC: 32; Action Points: 0
    Soldier Encounter Attack (standard action, encounter):
      Attacks Ragnarok with 42 vs. 33 AC (1d20+23; rolled 19).
      Hits: 19 damage (4d10+7; rolled 3, 3, 2, 4).
      Ragnarok reacts with Unbreakable (immediate reaction, encounter):
        Damage is reduced to 8 hp (19 hp - 11 hp).
        Unbreakable has been expended.
      Ragnarok has 117 hp remaining (125 hp - 8 damage).
      Soldier Encounter Attack has been expended.
  Ragnarok's turn:
    HP: 117/125; Temp HP: 0; Surges: 16; Surge Value: 41
    AC: 33; Action Points: 0
    Crushing Blow (standard action, encounter):
      Attacks Soldier with 20 vs. 32 AC (1d20+18; rolled 2).
      Misses: 6 damage (static).
      Soldier has 151 hp remaining (157 hp - 6 damage).
      Soldier gets Marked (until end of Ragnarok's next turn).
      Crushing Blow has been expended.
    Shift (move action, at_will):
      Ragnarok gets +1 defense bonus (until end of next turn).
  
Round 2:
  Soldier's turn:
    HP: 151/157; Temp HP: 0; Surges: 2; Surge Value: 39
    AC: 32; Action Points: 0
    Start of turn: Soldier Encounter Attack recharge succeeds (1d6; rolled 5).
    Conditions: Marked (until end of Ragnarok's next turn).
    Soldier Encounter Attack (standard action, encounter):
      Attacks Ragnarok with 36 vs. 34 AC (1d20+23; rolled 13).
      Hits: 16 damage (4d10+7; rolled 4, 3, 1, 1).
      Ragnarok has 101 hp remaining (117 hp - 16 damage).
      Ragnarok reacts with Strikebacks Power (immediate reaction, encounter):
        Attacks Soldier with 19 vs. 32 AC (1d20+18; rolled 1).
        Misses: 6 damage (static).
        Soldier has 145 hp remaining (151 hp - 6 damage).
        Soldier gets Marked (until end of Ragnarok's next turn).
        Strikebacks Power has been expended.
      Soldier Encounter Attack has been expended.
  Ragnarok's turn:
    HP: 101/125; Temp HP: 0; Surges: 16; Surge Value: 41
    AC: 34; Action Points: 0
    Conditions: +1 defense bonus (until end of this turn).
    Anvil Of Doom (standard action, encounter):
      Attacks Soldier with 19 vs. 32 AC (1d20+18; rolled 1).
      Misses: 6 damage (static).
      Soldier has 139 hp remaining (145 hp - 6 damage).
      Soldier gets Marked (until end of Ragnarok's next turn).
      Anvil Of Doom has been expended.
    Shift (move action, at_will):
      Ragnarok gets +1 defense bonus (until end of next turn).
    End of turn: +1 defense bonus expires.
  
Round 3:
  Soldier's turn:
    HP: 139/157; Temp HP: 0; Surges: 2; Surge Value: 39
    AC: 32; Action Points: 0
    Start of turn: Soldier Encounter Attack recharge fails (1d6; rolled 4).
    Conditions: Marked (until end of Ragnarok's next turn).
    Soldier Basic Attack (standard action, at_will):
      Attacks Ragnarok with 36 vs. 34 AC (1d20+23; rolled 13).
      Hits: 16 damage (2d8+7; rolled 4, 5).
      Ragnarok has 85 hp remaining (101 hp - 16 damage).
  Ragnarok's turn:
    HP: 85/125; Temp HP: 0; Surges: 16; Surge Value: 41
    AC: 34; Action Points: 0
    Conditions: +1 defense bonus (until end of this turn).
    Crushing Surge (standard action, at_will):
      Attacks Soldier with 35 vs. 32 AC (1d20+18; rolled 17).
      Hits: 24 damage (1d10[brutal 2]+16; rolled 2, 8).
      Marked Scourge has been expended.
      Soldier has 115 hp remaining (139 hp - 24 damage).
      Ragnarok gains 8 temp hp (had 0; applied 8).
      Soldier gets Marked (until end of Ragnarok's next turn).
    Shift (move action, at_will):
      Ragnarok gets +1 defense bonus (until end of next turn).
    End of turn: +1 defense bonus expires.
  
Round 4:
  Soldier's turn:
    HP: 115/157; Temp HP: 0; Surges: 2; Surge Value: 39
    AC: 32; Action Points: 0
    Start of turn: Soldier Encounter Attack recharge succeeds (1d6; rolled 6).
    Conditions: Marked (until end of Ragnarok's next turn).
    Soldier Encounter Attack (standard action, encounter):
      Attacks Ragnarok with 39 vs. 34 AC (1d20+23; rolled 16).
      Hits: 30 damage (4d10+7; rolled 10, 2, 2, 9).
      Ragnarok deflects 8 damage; 22 gets through (8 temp hp - 30 damage).
      Ragnarok has 63 hp remaining (85 hp - 22 damage).
      Soldier Encounter Attack has been expended.
  Ragnarok's turn:
    HP: 63/125; Temp HP: 0; Surges: 16; Surge Value: 41
    AC: 34; Action Points: 0
    Start of turn: Marked Scourge recharges.
    Conditions: +1 defense bonus (until end of this turn).
    Crushing Surge (standard action, at_will):
      Attacks Soldier with 26 vs. 32 AC (1d20+18; rolled 8).
      Misses: 6 damage (static).
      Soldier has 109 hp remaining (115 hp - 6 damage).
      Soldier gets Marked (until end of Ragnarok's next turn).
    Shift (move action, at_will):
      Ragnarok gets +1 defense bonus (until end of next turn).
    End of turn: +1 defense bonus expires.
  
Round 5:
  Soldier's turn:
    HP: 109/157; Temp HP: 0; Surges: 2; Surge Value: 39
    AC: 32; Action Points: 0
    Start of turn: Soldier Encounter Attack recharge succeeds (1d6; rolled 5).
    Conditions: Marked (until end of Ragnarok's next turn).
    Soldier Encounter Attack (standard action, encounter):
      Attacks Ragnarok with 38 vs. 34 AC (1d20+23; rolled 15).
      Hits: 18 damage (4d10+7; rolled 1, 7, 1, 2).
      Ragnarok has 45 hp remaining (63 hp - 18 damage).
      Ragnarok has been bloodied.
      Soldier Encounter Attack has been expended.
  Ragnarok's turn:
    HP: 45/125 (bloodied); Temp HP: 0; Surges: 16; Surge Value: 41
    AC: 34; Action Points: 0
    Conditions: +1 defense bonus (until end of this turn).
    Brash Strike (standard action, at_will):
      Attacks Soldier with 27 vs. 32 AC (1d20+20; rolled 7).
      Misses: 6 damage (static).
      Soldier has 103 hp remaining (109 hp - 6 damage).
      Soldier gets Combat Advantage (until start of Ragnarok's next turn).
      Soldier gets Marked (until end of Ragnarok's next turn).
    Second Wind (minor action, encounter):
      Ragnarok spends a healing surge (15 remaining).
      Ragnarok heals 41 hp (45 hp -> 86 hp; 0 hp wasted).
      Ragnarok gets +2 defense bonus (until start of next turn).
      Second Wind has been expended.
    Shift (move action, at_will):
      Ragnarok gets +1 defense bonus (until end of next turn).
    End of turn: +1 defense bonus expires.
  
Round 6:
  Soldier's turn:
    HP: 103/157; Temp HP: 0; Surges: 2; Surge Value: 39
    AC: 32; Action Points: 0
    Start of turn: Soldier Encounter Attack recharge fails (1d6; rolled 4).
    Conditions:
      Combat Advantage (until start of Ragnarok's next turn).
      Marked (until end of Ragnarok's next turn).
    Soldier Basic Attack (standard action, at_will):
      Attacks Ragnarok with 34 vs. 36 AC (1d20+25; rolled 9).
      Misses.
  Ragnarok's turn:
    HP: 86/125; Temp HP: 0; Surges: 15; Surge Value: 41
    AC: 36; Action Points: 0
    Start of turn:
      +2 defense bonus expires.
      Opponent's Combat Advantage expires.
    Conditions: +1 defense bonus (until end of this turn).
    Brash Strike (standard action, at_will):
      Attacks Soldier with 35 vs. 32 AC (1d20+20; rolled 15).
      Hits: 25 damage (1d10[brutal 2]+22; rolled 2, 3).
      Marked Scourge has been expended.
      Soldier has 78 hp remaining (103 hp - 25 damage).
      Soldier has been bloodied.
      Ragnarok uses Jackal Strike (free action, daily):
        Attacks Soldier with 25 vs. 32 AC (1d20+18; rolled 7).
        Misses:
          Not expended.
          6 damage (static).
        Soldier has 72 hp remaining (78 hp - 6 damage).
        Soldier gets Marked (until end of Ragnarok's next turn).
      Soldier gets Combat Advantage (until start of Ragnarok's next turn).
      Soldier gets Marked (until end of Ragnarok's next turn).
    Shift (move action, at_will):
      Ragnarok gets +1 defense bonus (until end of next turn).
    End of turn: +1 defense bonus expires.
  
Round 7:
  Soldier's turn:
    HP: 72/157 (bloodied); Temp HP: 0; Surges: 2; Surge Value: 39
    AC: 32; Action Points: 0
    Start of turn: Soldier Encounter Attack recharge succeeds (1d6; rolled 6).
    Conditions:
      Combat Advantage (until start of Ragnarok's next turn).
      Marked (until end of Ragnarok's next turn).
    Soldier Encounter Attack (standard action, encounter):
      Attacks Ragnarok with 44 vs. 34 AC (1d20+25; rolled 19).
      Hits: 25 damage (4d10+7; rolled 1, 7, 2, 8).
      Ragnarok has 61 hp remaining (86 hp - 25 damage).
      Ragnarok has been bloodied.
      Soldier Encounter Attack has been expended.
  Ragnarok's turn:
    HP: 61/125 (bloodied); Temp HP: 0; Surges: 15; Surge Value: 41
    AC: 34; Action Points: 0
    Start of turn:
      Marked Scourge recharges.
      Opponent's Combat Advantage expires.
    Conditions: +1 defense bonus (until end of this turn).
    Griffons Wrath (standard action, encounter):
      Attacks Soldier with 38 vs. 32 AC (1d20+18; rolled 20).
      Crits: 67 damage (2d10[brutal 2, max]+18 + 3d12; rolled max + 7, 10, 12).
      Marked Scourge has been expended.
      Soldier has 5 hp remaining (72 hp - 67 damage).
      Soldier gets -2 AC penalty (until end of Ragnarok's next turn).
      Soldier gets Marked (until end of Ragnarok's next turn).
      Griffons Wrath has been expended.
    Boundless Endurance (minor action, daily):
      Ragnarok gets regen 8 hp when bloodied (stance).
      Boundless Endurance has been expended.
    Shift (move action, at_will):
      Ragnarok gets +1 defense bonus (until end of next turn).
    End of turn: +1 defense bonus expires.
  
Round 8:
  Soldier's turn:
    HP: 5/157 (bloodied); Temp HP: 0; Surges: 2; Surge Value: 39
    AC: 30; Action Points: 0
    Start of turn: Soldier Encounter Attack recharge fails (1d6; rolled 3).
    Conditions:
      -2 AC penalty (until end of Ragnarok's next turn).
      Marked (until end of Ragnarok's next turn).
    Soldier Basic Attack (standard action, at_will):
      Attacks Ragnarok with 30 vs. 34 AC (1d20+23; rolled 7).
      Misses.
  Ragnarok's turn:
    HP: 61/125 (bloodied); Temp HP: 0; Surges: 15; Surge Value: 41
    AC: 34; Action Points: 0
    Start of turn:
      Marked Scourge recharges.
      Ragnarok heals 8 hp (61 hp -> 69 hp; 0 hp wasted).
    Conditions:
      regen 8 hp when bloodied (stance).
      +1 defense bonus (until end of this turn).
    Crushing Surge (standard action, at_will):
      Attacks Soldier with 30 vs. 30 AC (1d20+18; rolled 12).
      Hits: 28 damage (1d10[brutal 2]+18; rolled 10).
      Marked Scourge has been expended.
      Soldier has -23 hp remaining (5 hp - 28 damage).
      Soldier has died!
      Enduring Warrior: Ragnarok heals 6 hp (69 hp -> 75 hp; 0 hp wasted).
      Ragnarok gains 8 temp hp (had 0; applied 8).
    End of turn:
      +1 defense bonus expires.
      Opponent's -2 AC penalty expires.
      Opponent's Marked expires.
  
Heroes win!
Ragnarok takes a short rest.
  Ragnarok has 75/125 hp; wants at least 105 hp.
    Ragnarok spends a healing surge (14 remaining).
    Ragnarok heals 41 hp (75 hp -> 116 hp; 0 hp wasted).
  Temporary hit points expire.
  Powers recharge:
    Crushing Blow recharges.
    Unbreakable recharges.
    Griffons Wrath recharges.
    Anvil Of Doom recharges.
    Second Wind recharges.
    Strikebacks Power recharges.
  Conditions expire:
    Regen 8 hp when bloodied expires.
  Milestone:
    Ragnarok gains an action point.
    Meliorating Gith Plate Armor +3: enhancement increases to +4.
```
[/sblock]
[sblock=FIGHT #3: Level 14 Ragnarok VS. Level 18 Soldier]

```
Roll initiative!
  Ragnarok rolls 24 initiative (1d20+10; rolled 14).
  Soldier rolls 35 initiative (1d20+17; rolled 18).
  Initiative order: 
    Soldier
    Ragnarok

Round 1:
  Soldier's turn:
    HP: 174/174; Temp HP: 0; Surges: 2; Surge Value: 43
    AC: 34; Action Points: 0
    Soldier Encounter Attack (standard action, encounter):
      Attacks Ragnarok with 32 vs. 34 AC (1d20+25; rolled 7).
      Misses.
      Soldier Encounter Attack has been expended.
  Ragnarok's turn:
    HP: 116/125; Temp HP: 0; Surges: 14; Surge Value: 41
    AC: 34; Action Points: 1
    Start of turn: Marked Scourge recharges.
    Crushing Blow (standard action, encounter):
      Attacks Soldier with 37 vs. 34 AC (1d20+18; rolled 19).
      Hits: 34 damage (2d10[brutal 2]+20; rolled 7, 2, 7).
      Soldier has 140 hp remaining (174 hp - 34 damage).
      Soldier gets Marked (until end of Ragnarok's next turn).
      Crushing Blow has been expended.
    Spend Action Point (free action, encounter):
      Ragnarok spends an action point (0 remaining).
      Ferocious Reaction: Ragnarok gets +4 defense bonus (until start of next turn).
      Ragnarok gains a standard action.
      Spend Action Point has been expended.
    Brash Strike (standard action, at_will):
      Attacks Soldier with 26 vs. 34 AC (1d20+20; rolled 6).
      Misses: 6 damage (static).
      Soldier has 134 hp remaining (140 hp - 6 damage).
      Soldier gets Combat Advantage (until start of Ragnarok's next turn).
      Soldier gets Marked (until end of Ragnarok's next turn).
    Shift (move action, at_will):
      Ragnarok gets +1 defense bonus (until end of next turn).
  
Round 2:
  Soldier's turn:
    HP: 134/174; Temp HP: 0; Surges: 2; Surge Value: 43
    AC: 34; Action Points: 0
    Start of turn: Soldier Encounter Attack recharge fails (1d6; rolled 3).
    Conditions:
      Combat Advantage (until start of Ragnarok's next turn).
      Marked (until end of Ragnarok's next turn).
    Soldier Basic Attack (standard action, at_will):
      Attacks Ragnarok with 43 vs. 39 AC (1d20+27; rolled 16).
      Hits: 13 damage (2d8+7; rolled 2, 4).
      Ragnarok reacts with Unbreakable (immediate reaction, encounter):
        Damage is reduced to 2 hp (13 hp - 11 hp).
        Unbreakable has been expended.
      Ragnarok has 114 hp remaining (116 hp - 2 damage).
  Ragnarok's turn:
    HP: 114/125; Temp HP: 0; Surges: 14; Surge Value: 41
    AC: 39; Action Points: 0
    Start of turn:
      +4 defense bonus expires.
      Opponent's Combat Advantage expires.
    Conditions: +1 defense bonus (until end of this turn).
    Shift (move action, at_will):
      Ragnarok gets +1 defense bonus (until end of next turn).
    Griffons Wrath (standard action, encounter):
      Attacks Soldier with 34 vs. 34 AC (1d20+18; rolled 16).
      Hits: 27 damage (2d10[brutal 2]+16; rolled 1, 3, 8).
      Marked Scourge has been expended.
      Soldier has 107 hp remaining (134 hp - 27 damage).
      Soldier gets -2 AC penalty (until end of Ragnarok's next turn).
      Soldier gets Marked (until end of Ragnarok's next turn).
      Griffons Wrath has been expended.
    End of turn: +1 defense bonus expires.
  
Round 3:
  Soldier's turn:
    HP: 107/174; Temp HP: 0; Surges: 2; Surge Value: 43
    AC: 32; Action Points: 0
    Start of turn: Soldier Encounter Attack recharge succeeds (1d6; rolled 5).
    Conditions:
      -2 AC penalty (until end of Ragnarok's next turn).
      Marked (until end of Ragnarok's next turn).
    Soldier Encounter Attack (standard action, encounter):
      Attacks Ragnarok with 36 vs. 35 AC (1d20+25; rolled 11).
      Hits: 23 damage (4d10+7; rolled 4, 6, 5, 1).
      Ragnarok has 91 hp remaining (114 hp - 23 damage).
      Ragnarok reacts with Strikebacks Power (immediate reaction, encounter):
        Attacks Soldier with 35 vs. 32 AC (1d20+18; rolled 17).
        Hits: 18 damage (1d10[brutal 2]+14; rolled 4).
        Soldier has 89 hp remaining (107 hp - 18 damage).
        Soldier gets Marked (until end of Ragnarok's next turn).
        Strikebacks Power has been expended.
      Soldier Encounter Attack has been expended.
  Ragnarok's turn:
    HP: 91/125; Temp HP: 0; Surges: 14; Surge Value: 41
    AC: 35; Action Points: 0
    Start of turn: Marked Scourge recharges.
    Conditions: +1 defense bonus (until end of this turn).
    Anvil Of Doom (standard action, encounter):
      Attacks Soldier with 34 vs. 32 AC (1d20+18; rolled 16).
      Hits: 30 damage (2d10[brutal 2]+16; rolled 7, 7).
      Marked Scourge has been expended.
      Soldier has 59 hp remaining (89 hp - 30 damage).
      Soldier has been bloodied.
      Ragnarok uses Jackal Strike (free action, daily):
        Attacks Soldier with 24 vs. 32 AC (1d20+18; rolled 6).
        Misses:
          Not expended.
          6 damage (static).
        Soldier has 53 hp remaining (59 hp - 6 damage).
        Soldier gets Marked (until end of Ragnarok's next turn).
      Soldier gets Stunned (until end of Ragnarok's next turn).
      Ragnarok gets Combat Advantage (until Soldier's Stunned expires).
      Soldier gets Marked (until end of Ragnarok's next turn).
      Anvil Of Doom has been expended.
    Shift (move action, at_will):
      Ragnarok gets +1 defense bonus (until end of next turn).
    End of turn:
      +1 defense bonus expires.
      Opponent's -2 AC penalty expires.
  
Round 4:
  Soldier's turn:
    HP: 53/174 (bloodied); Temp HP: 0; Surges: 2; Surge Value: 43
    AC: 34; Action Points: 0
    Start of turn: Soldier Encounter Attack recharge succeeds (1d6; rolled 6).
    Conditions:
      Stunned (until end of Ragnarok's next turn).
      Marked (until end of Ragnarok's next turn).
  Ragnarok's turn:
    HP: 91/125; Temp HP: 0; Surges: 14; Surge Value: 41
    AC: 35; Action Points: 0
    Start of turn: Marked Scourge recharges.
    Conditions:
      Combat Advantage (until Soldier's Stunned expires).
      +1 defense bonus (until end of this turn).
    Crushing Surge (standard action, at_will):
      Attacks Soldier with 32 vs. 34 AC (1d20+20; rolled 12).
      Misses: 6 damage (static).
      Soldier has 47 hp remaining (53 hp - 6 damage).
      Soldier gets Marked (until end of Ragnarok's next turn).
    Shift (move action, at_will):
      Ragnarok gets +1 defense bonus (until end of next turn).
    End of turn:
      +1 defense bonus expires.
      Opponent's Stunned expires.
      Combat Advantage expires along with Stunned.
  
Round 5:
  Soldier's turn:
    HP: 47/174 (bloodied); Temp HP: 0; Surges: 2; Surge Value: 43
    AC: 34; Action Points: 0
    Conditions: Marked (until end of Ragnarok's next turn).
    Soldier Encounter Attack (standard action, encounter):
      Attacks Ragnarok with 31 vs. 35 AC (1d20+25; rolled 6).
      Misses.
      Soldier Encounter Attack has been expended.
  Ragnarok's turn:
    HP: 91/125; Temp HP: 0; Surges: 14; Surge Value: 41
    AC: 35; Action Points: 0
    Conditions: +1 defense bonus (until end of this turn).
    Crushing Surge (standard action, at_will):
      Attacks Soldier with 26 vs. 34 AC (1d20+18; rolled 8).
      Misses: 6 damage (static).
      Soldier has 41 hp remaining (47 hp - 6 damage).
      Soldier gets Marked (until end of Ragnarok's next turn).
    Shift (move action, at_will):
      Ragnarok gets +1 defense bonus (until end of next turn).
    End of turn: +1 defense bonus expires.
  
Round 6:
  Soldier's turn:
    HP: 41/174 (bloodied); Temp HP: 0; Surges: 2; Surge Value: 43
    AC: 34; Action Points: 0
    Start of turn: Soldier Encounter Attack recharge succeeds (1d6; rolled 5).
    Conditions: Marked (until end of Ragnarok's next turn).
    Soldier Encounter Attack (standard action, encounter):
      Attacks Ragnarok with 42 vs. 35 AC (1d20+25; rolled 17).
      Hits: 29 damage (4d10+7; rolled 6, 7, 3, 6).
      Ragnarok has 62 hp remaining (91 hp - 29 damage).
      Ragnarok has been bloodied.
      Soldier Encounter Attack has been expended.
  Ragnarok's turn:
    HP: 62/125 (bloodied); Temp HP: 0; Surges: 14; Surge Value: 41
    AC: 35; Action Points: 0
    Conditions: +1 defense bonus (until end of this turn).
    Crushing Surge (standard action, at_will):
      Attacks Soldier with 31 vs. 34 AC (1d20+18; rolled 13).
      Misses: 6 damage (static).
      Soldier has 35 hp remaining (41 hp - 6 damage).
      Soldier gets Marked (until end of Ragnarok's next turn).
    Second Wind (minor action, encounter):
      Ragnarok spends a healing surge (13 remaining).
      Ragnarok heals 41 hp (62 hp -> 103 hp; 0 hp wasted).
      Ragnarok gets +2 defense bonus (until start of next turn).
      Second Wind has been expended.
    Shift (move action, at_will):
      Ragnarok gets +1 defense bonus (until end of next turn).
    End of turn: +1 defense bonus expires.
  
Round 7:
  Soldier's turn:
    HP: 35/174 (bloodied); Temp HP: 0; Surges: 2; Surge Value: 43
    AC: 34; Action Points: 0
    Start of turn: Soldier Encounter Attack recharge fails (1d6; rolled 2).
    Conditions: Marked (until end of Ragnarok's next turn).
    Soldier Basic Attack (standard action, at_will):
      Attacks Ragnarok with 37 vs. 37 AC (1d20+25; rolled 12).
      Hits: 12 damage (2d8+7; rolled 2, 3).
      Ragnarok has 91 hp remaining (103 hp - 12 damage).
  Ragnarok's turn:
    HP: 91/125; Temp HP: 0; Surges: 13; Surge Value: 41
    AC: 37; Action Points: 0
    Start of turn: +2 defense bonus expires.
    Conditions: +1 defense bonus (until end of this turn).
    Shift (move action, at_will):
      Ragnarok gets +1 defense bonus (until end of next turn).
    Brash Strike (standard action, at_will):
      Attacks Soldier with 38 vs. 34 AC (1d20+20; rolled 18).
      Hits: 28 damage (1d10[brutal 2]+24; rolled 4).
      Marked Scourge has been expended.
      Soldier has 7 hp remaining (35 hp - 28 damage).
      Soldier gets Combat Advantage (until start of Ragnarok's next turn).
      Soldier gets Marked (until end of Ragnarok's next turn).
    End of turn: +1 defense bonus expires.
  
Round 8:
  Soldier's turn:
    HP: 7/174 (bloodied); Temp HP: 0; Surges: 2; Surge Value: 43
    AC: 34; Action Points: 0
    Start of turn: Soldier Encounter Attack recharge fails (1d6; rolled 4).
    Conditions:
      Combat Advantage (until start of Ragnarok's next turn).
      Marked (until end of Ragnarok's next turn).
    Soldier Basic Attack (standard action, at_will):
      Attacks Ragnarok with 34 vs. 35 AC (1d20+27; rolled 7).
      Misses.
  Ragnarok's turn:
    HP: 91/125; Temp HP: 0; Surges: 13; Surge Value: 41
    AC: 35; Action Points: 0
    Start of turn:
      Marked Scourge recharges.
      Opponent's Combat Advantage expires.
    Conditions: +1 defense bonus (until end of this turn).
    Shift (move action, at_will):
      Ragnarok gets +1 defense bonus (until end of next turn).
    Brash Strike (standard action, at_will):
      Attacks Soldier with 40 vs. 34 AC (1d20+20; rolled 20).
      Crits: 42 damage (1d10[brutal 2, max]+24 + 3d12; rolled max + 5, 2, 1).
      Marked Scourge has been expended.
      Soldier has -35 hp remaining (7 hp - 42 damage).
      Soldier has died!
      Enduring Warrior: Ragnarok heals 6 hp (91 hp -> 97 hp; 0 hp wasted).
    End of turn:
      +1 defense bonus expires.
      Opponent's Marked expires.
  
Heroes win!
Ragnarok takes a short rest.
  Ragnarok has 97/125 hp; wants at least 105 hp.
    Ragnarok spends a healing surge (12 remaining).
    Ragnarok heals 41 hp (97 hp -> 125 hp; 13 hp wasted).
  Powers recharge:
    Crushing Blow recharges.
    Unbreakable recharges.
    Griffons Wrath recharges.
    Anvil Of Doom recharges.
    Spend Action Point recharges.
    Second Wind recharges.
    Strikebacks Power recharges.
  Conditions expire:
    +1 defense bonus expires.
```
[/sblock]
[sblock=FIGHT #4: Level 14 Ragnarok VS. Level 16 Soldier]

```
Roll initiative!
  Ragnarok rolls 25 initiative (1d20+10; rolled 15).
  Soldier rolls 17 initiative (1d20+15; rolled 2).
  Initiative order: 
    Ragnarok
    Soldier

Round 1:
  Ragnarok's turn:
    HP: 125/125; Temp HP: 0; Surges: 12; Surge Value: 41
    AC: 34; Action Points: 0
    Start of turn: Marked Scourge recharges.
    Crushing Surge (standard action, at_will):
      Attacks Soldier with 29 vs. 32 AC (1d20+18; rolled 11).
      Misses: 6 damage (static).
      Soldier has 151 hp remaining (157 hp - 6 damage).
      Soldier gets Marked (until end of Ragnarok's next turn).
    Shift (move action, at_will):
      Ragnarok gets +1 defense bonus (until end of next turn).
  Soldier's turn:
    HP: 151/157; Temp HP: 0; Surges: 2; Surge Value: 39
    AC: 32; Action Points: 0
    Conditions: Marked (until end of Ragnarok's next turn).
    Soldier Encounter Attack (standard action, encounter):
      Attacks Ragnarok with 36 vs. 35 AC (1d20+23; rolled 13).
      Hits: 36 damage (4d10+7; rolled 8, 8, 5, 8).
      Ragnarok reacts with Unbreakable (immediate reaction, encounter):
        Damage is reduced to 25 hp (36 hp - 11 hp).
        Unbreakable has been expended.
      Ragnarok has 100 hp remaining (125 hp - 25 damage).
      Soldier Encounter Attack has been expended.
  
Round 2:
  Ragnarok's turn:
    HP: 100/125; Temp HP: 0; Surges: 12; Surge Value: 41
    AC: 35; Action Points: 0
    Conditions: +1 defense bonus (until end of this turn).
    Brash Strike (standard action, at_will):
      Attacks Soldier with 30 vs. 32 AC (1d20+20; rolled 10).
      Misses: 6 damage (static).
      Soldier has 145 hp remaining (151 hp - 6 damage).
      Soldier gets Combat Advantage (until start of Ragnarok's next turn).
      Soldier gets Marked (until end of Ragnarok's next turn).
    Shift (move action, at_will):
      Ragnarok gets +1 defense bonus (until end of next turn).
    End of turn: +1 defense bonus expires.
  Soldier's turn:
    HP: 145/157; Temp HP: 0; Surges: 2; Surge Value: 39
    AC: 32; Action Points: 0
    Start of turn: Soldier Encounter Attack recharge fails (1d6; rolled 1).
    Conditions:
      Combat Advantage (until start of Ragnarok's next turn).
      Marked (until end of Ragnarok's next turn).
    Soldier Basic Attack (standard action, at_will):
      Attacks Ragnarok with 27 vs. 35 AC (1d20+25; rolled 2).
      Misses.
  
Round 3:
  Ragnarok's turn:
    HP: 100/125; Temp HP: 0; Surges: 12; Surge Value: 41
    AC: 35; Action Points: 0
    Start of turn: Opponent's Combat Advantage expires.
    Conditions: +1 defense bonus (until end of this turn).
    Crushing Surge (standard action, at_will):
      Attacks Soldier with 27 vs. 32 AC (1d20+18; rolled 9).
      Misses: 6 damage (static).
      Soldier has 139 hp remaining (145 hp - 6 damage).
      Soldier gets Marked (until end of Ragnarok's next turn).
    Shift (move action, at_will):
      Ragnarok gets +1 defense bonus (until end of next turn).
    End of turn: +1 defense bonus expires.
  Soldier's turn:
    HP: 139/157; Temp HP: 0; Surges: 2; Surge Value: 39
    AC: 32; Action Points: 0
    Start of turn: Soldier Encounter Attack recharge fails (1d6; rolled 4).
    Conditions: Marked (until end of Ragnarok's next turn).
    Soldier Basic Attack (standard action, at_will):
      Attacks Ragnarok with 43 vs. 35 AC (1d20+23; rolled 20).
      Crits: 23 damage (2d8[max]+7; rolled max).
      Ragnarok has 77 hp remaining (100 hp - 23 damage).
      Ragnarok reacts with Strikebacks Power (immediate reaction, encounter):
        Attacks Soldier with 26 vs. 32 AC (1d20+18; rolled 8).
        Misses: 6 damage (static).
        Soldier has 133 hp remaining (139 hp - 6 damage).
        Soldier gets Marked (until end of Ragnarok's next turn).
        Strikebacks Power has been expended.
  
Round 4:
  Ragnarok's turn:
    HP: 77/125; Temp HP: 0; Surges: 12; Surge Value: 41
    AC: 35; Action Points: 0
    Conditions: +1 defense bonus (until end of this turn).
    Anvil Of Doom (standard action, encounter):
      Attacks Soldier with 30 vs. 32 AC (1d20+18; rolled 12).
      Misses: 6 damage (static).
      Soldier has 127 hp remaining (133 hp - 6 damage).
      Soldier gets Marked (until end of Ragnarok's next turn).
      Anvil Of Doom has been expended.
    Shift (move action, at_will):
      Ragnarok gets +1 defense bonus (until end of next turn).
    End of turn: +1 defense bonus expires.
  Soldier's turn:
    HP: 127/157; Temp HP: 0; Surges: 2; Surge Value: 39
    AC: 32; Action Points: 0
    Start of turn: Soldier Encounter Attack recharge fails (1d6; rolled 2).
    Conditions: Marked (until end of Ragnarok's next turn).
    Soldier Basic Attack (standard action, at_will):
      Attacks Ragnarok with 28 vs. 35 AC (1d20+23; rolled 5).
      Misses.
  
Round 5:
  Ragnarok's turn:
    HP: 77/125; Temp HP: 0; Surges: 12; Surge Value: 41
    AC: 35; Action Points: 0
    Conditions: +1 defense bonus (until end of this turn).
    Shift (move action, at_will):
      Ragnarok gets +1 defense bonus (until end of next turn).
    Crushing Blow (standard action, encounter):
      Attacks Soldier with 24 vs. 32 AC (1d20+18; rolled 6).
      Misses: 6 damage (static).
      Soldier has 121 hp remaining (127 hp - 6 damage).
      Soldier gets Marked (until end of Ragnarok's next turn).
      Crushing Blow has been expended.
    End of turn: +1 defense bonus expires.
  Soldier's turn:
    HP: 121/157; Temp HP: 0; Surges: 2; Surge Value: 39
    AC: 32; Action Points: 0
    Start of turn: Soldier Encounter Attack recharge fails (1d6; rolled 2).
    Conditions: Marked (until end of Ragnarok's next turn).
    Soldier Basic Attack (standard action, at_will):
      Attacks Ragnarok with 33 vs. 35 AC (1d20+23; rolled 10).
      Misses.
  
Round 6:
  Ragnarok's turn:
    HP: 77/125; Temp HP: 0; Surges: 12; Surge Value: 41
    AC: 35; Action Points: 0
    Conditions: +1 defense bonus (until end of this turn).
    Crushing Surge (standard action, at_will):
      Attacks Soldier with 28 vs. 32 AC (1d20+18; rolled 10).
      Misses: 6 damage (static).
      Soldier has 115 hp remaining (121 hp - 6 damage).
      Soldier gets Marked (until end of Ragnarok's next turn).
    Shift (move action, at_will):
      Ragnarok gets +1 defense bonus (until end of next turn).
    End of turn: +1 defense bonus expires.
  Soldier's turn:
    HP: 115/157; Temp HP: 0; Surges: 2; Surge Value: 39
    AC: 32; Action Points: 0
    Start of turn: Soldier Encounter Attack recharge fails (1d6; rolled 1).
    Conditions: Marked (until end of Ragnarok's next turn).
    Soldier Basic Attack (standard action, at_will):
      Attacks Ragnarok with 24 vs. 35 AC (1d20+23; rolled 1).
      Misses.
  
Round 7:
  Ragnarok's turn:
    HP: 77/125; Temp HP: 0; Surges: 12; Surge Value: 41
    AC: 35; Action Points: 0
    Conditions: +1 defense bonus (until end of this turn).
    Brash Strike (standard action, at_will):
      Attacks Soldier with 35 vs. 32 AC (1d20+20; rolled 15).
      Hits: 27 damage (1d10[brutal 2]+22; rolled 1, 5).
      Marked Scourge has been expended.
      Soldier has 88 hp remaining (115 hp - 27 damage).
      Soldier gets Combat Advantage (until start of Ragnarok's next turn).
      Soldier gets Marked (until end of Ragnarok's next turn).
    Shift (move action, at_will):
      Ragnarok gets +1 defense bonus (until end of next turn).
    End of turn: +1 defense bonus expires.
  Soldier's turn:
    HP: 88/157; Temp HP: 0; Surges: 2; Surge Value: 39
    AC: 32; Action Points: 0
    Start of turn: Soldier Encounter Attack recharge fails (1d6; rolled 2).
    Conditions:
      Combat Advantage (until start of Ragnarok's next turn).
      Marked (until end of Ragnarok's next turn).
    Soldier Basic Attack (standard action, at_will):
      Attacks Ragnarok with 42 vs. 35 AC (1d20+25; rolled 17).
      Hits: 10 damage (2d8+7; rolled 1, 2).
      Ragnarok has 67 hp remaining (77 hp - 10 damage).
  
Round 8:
  Ragnarok's turn:
    HP: 67/125; Temp HP: 0; Surges: 12; Surge Value: 41
    AC: 35; Action Points: 0
    Start of turn:
      Marked Scourge recharges.
      Opponent's Combat Advantage expires.
    Conditions: +1 defense bonus (until end of this turn).
    Brash Strike (standard action, at_will):
      Attacks Soldier with 23 vs. 32 AC (1d20+20; rolled 3).
      Misses: 6 damage (static).
      Soldier has 82 hp remaining (88 hp - 6 damage).
      Soldier gets Combat Advantage (until start of Ragnarok's next turn).
      Soldier gets Marked (until end of Ragnarok's next turn).
    Shift (move action, at_will):
      Ragnarok gets +1 defense bonus (until end of next turn).
    End of turn: +1 defense bonus expires.
  Soldier's turn:
    HP: 82/157; Temp HP: 0; Surges: 2; Surge Value: 39
    AC: 32; Action Points: 0
    Start of turn: Soldier Encounter Attack recharge fails (1d6; rolled 1).
    Conditions:
      Combat Advantage (until start of Ragnarok's next turn).
      Marked (until end of Ragnarok's next turn).
    Soldier Basic Attack (standard action, at_will):
      Attacks Ragnarok with 38 vs. 35 AC (1d20+25; rolled 13).
      Hits: 20 damage (2d8+7; rolled 7, 6).
      Ragnarok has 47 hp remaining (67 hp - 20 damage).
      Ragnarok has been bloodied.
  
Round 9:
  Ragnarok's turn:
    HP: 47/125 (bloodied); Temp HP: 0; Surges: 12; Surge Value: 41
    AC: 35; Action Points: 0
    Start of turn: Opponent's Combat Advantage expires.
    Conditions: +1 defense bonus (until end of this turn).
    Griffons Wrath (standard action, encounter):
      Attacks Soldier with 25 vs. 32 AC (1d20+18; rolled 7).
      Misses: 6 damage (static).
      Soldier has 76 hp remaining (82 hp - 6 damage).
      Soldier has been bloodied.
      Ragnarok uses Jackal Strike (free action, daily):
        Attacks Soldier with 24 vs. 32 AC (1d20+18; rolled 6).
        Misses:
          Not expended.
          6 damage (static).
        Soldier has 70 hp remaining (76 hp - 6 damage).
        Soldier gets Marked (until end of Ragnarok's next turn).
      Soldier gets Marked (until end of Ragnarok's next turn).
      Griffons Wrath has been expended.
    Shift (move action, at_will):
      Ragnarok gets +1 defense bonus (until end of next turn).
    Second Wind (minor action, encounter):
      Ragnarok spends a healing surge (11 remaining).
      Ragnarok heals 41 hp (47 hp -> 88 hp; 0 hp wasted).
      Ragnarok gets +2 defense bonus (until start of next turn).
      Second Wind has been expended.
    End of turn: +1 defense bonus expires.
  Soldier's turn:
    HP: 70/157 (bloodied); Temp HP: 0; Surges: 2; Surge Value: 39
    AC: 32; Action Points: 0
    Start of turn: Soldier Encounter Attack recharge succeeds (1d6; rolled 5).
    Conditions: Marked (until end of Ragnarok's next turn).
    Soldier Encounter Attack (standard action, encounter):
      Attacks Ragnarok with 34 vs. 37 AC (1d20+23; rolled 11).
      Misses.
      Soldier Encounter Attack has been expended.
  
Round 10:
  Ragnarok's turn:
    HP: 88/125; Temp HP: 0; Surges: 11; Surge Value: 41
    AC: 37; Action Points: 0
    Start of turn: +2 defense bonus expires.
    Conditions: +1 defense bonus (until end of this turn).
    Shift (move action, at_will):
      Ragnarok gets +1 defense bonus (until end of next turn).
    Brash Strike (standard action, at_will):
      Attacks Soldier with 39 vs. 32 AC (1d20+20; rolled 19).
      Hits: 31 damage (1d10[brutal 2]+24; rolled 7).
      Marked Scourge has been expended.
      Soldier has 39 hp remaining (70 hp - 31 damage).
      Soldier gets Combat Advantage (until start of Ragnarok's next turn).
      Soldier gets Marked (until end of Ragnarok's next turn).
    End of turn: +1 defense bonus expires.
  Soldier's turn:
    HP: 39/157 (bloodied); Temp HP: 0; Surges: 2; Surge Value: 39
    AC: 32; Action Points: 0
    Start of turn: Soldier Encounter Attack recharge succeeds (1d6; rolled 5).
    Conditions:
      Combat Advantage (until start of Ragnarok's next turn).
      Marked (until end of Ragnarok's next turn).
    Soldier Encounter Attack (standard action, encounter):
      Attacks Ragnarok with 34 vs. 35 AC (1d20+25; rolled 9).
      Misses.
      Soldier Encounter Attack has been expended.
  
Round 11:
  Ragnarok's turn:
    HP: 88/125; Temp HP: 0; Surges: 11; Surge Value: 41
    AC: 35; Action Points: 0
    Start of turn:
      Marked Scourge recharges.
      Opponent's Combat Advantage expires.
    Conditions: +1 defense bonus (until end of this turn).
    Shift (move action, at_will):
      Ragnarok gets +1 defense bonus (until end of next turn).
    Crushing Surge (standard action, at_will):
      Attacks Soldier with 38 vs. 32 AC (1d20+18; rolled 20).
      Crits: 32 damage (1d10[brutal 2, max]+18 + 3d12; rolled max + 1, 2, 1).
      Marked Scourge has been expended.
      Soldier has 7 hp remaining (39 hp - 32 damage).
      Ragnarok gains 8 temp hp (had 0; applied 8).
      Soldier gets Marked (until end of Ragnarok's next turn).
    End of turn: +1 defense bonus expires.
  Soldier's turn:
    HP: 7/157 (bloodied); Temp HP: 0; Surges: 2; Surge Value: 39
    AC: 32; Action Points: 0
    Start of turn: Soldier Encounter Attack recharge succeeds (1d6; rolled 6).
    Conditions: Marked (until end of Ragnarok's next turn).
    Soldier Encounter Attack (standard action, encounter):
      Attacks Ragnarok with 29 vs. 35 AC (1d20+23; rolled 6).
      Misses.
      Soldier Encounter Attack has been expended.
  
Round 12:
  Ragnarok's turn:
    HP: 88/125; Temp HP: 8; Surges: 11; Surge Value: 41
    AC: 35; Action Points: 0
    Start of turn: Marked Scourge recharges.
    Conditions: +1 defense bonus (until end of this turn).
    Shift (move action, at_will):
      Ragnarok gets +1 defense bonus (until end of next turn).
    Brash Strike (standard action, at_will):
      Attacks Soldier with 33 vs. 32 AC (1d20+20; rolled 13).
      Hits: 29 damage (1d10[brutal 2]+24; rolled 2, 5).
      Marked Scourge has been expended.
      Soldier has -22 hp remaining (7 hp - 29 damage).
      Soldier has died!
      Enduring Warrior: Ragnarok heals 6 hp (88 hp -> 94 hp; 0 hp wasted).
    End of turn:
      +1 defense bonus expires.
      Opponent's Marked expires.
  
Heroes win!
Ragnarok takes a short rest.
  Ragnarok has 94/125 hp; wants at least 105 hp.
    Ragnarok spends a healing surge (10 remaining).
    Ragnarok heals 41 hp (94 hp -> 125 hp; 10 hp wasted).
  Temporary hit points expire.
  Powers recharge:
    Crushing Blow recharges.
    Unbreakable recharges.
    Griffons Wrath recharges.
    Anvil Of Doom recharges.
    Second Wind recharges.
    Strikebacks Power recharges.
  Conditions expire:
    +1 defense bonus expires.
  Milestone:
    Ragnarok gains an action point.
    Meliorating Gith Plate Armor +3: enhancement increases to +5.
```
[/sblock]
[sblock=FIGHT #5: Level 14 Ragnarok VS. Level 17 Soldier]

```
Roll initiative!
  Ragnarok rolls 14 initiative (1d20+10; rolled 4).
  Soldier rolls 34 initiative (1d20+15; rolled 19).
  Initiative order: 
    Soldier
    Ragnarok

Round 1:
  Soldier's turn:
    HP: 165/165; Temp HP: 0; Surges: 2; Surge Value: 41
    AC: 33; Action Points: 0
    Soldier Encounter Attack (standard action, encounter):
      Attacks Ragnarok with 31 vs. 35 AC (1d20+24; rolled 7).
      Misses.
      Soldier Encounter Attack has been expended.
  Ragnarok's turn:
    HP: 125/125; Temp HP: 0; Surges: 10; Surge Value: 41
    AC: 35; Action Points: 1
    Start of turn: Marked Scourge recharges.
    Brash Strike (standard action, at_will):
      Attacks Soldier with 30 vs. 33 AC (1d20+20; rolled 10).
      Misses: 6 damage (static).
      Soldier has 159 hp remaining (165 hp - 6 damage).
      Soldier gets Combat Advantage (until start of Ragnarok's next turn).
      Soldier gets Marked (until end of Ragnarok's next turn).
    Spend Action Point (free action, encounter):
      Ragnarok spends an action point (0 remaining).
      Ferocious Reaction: Ragnarok gets +4 defense bonus (until start of next turn).
      Ragnarok gains a standard action.
      Spend Action Point has been expended.
    Shift (move action, at_will):
      Ragnarok gets +1 defense bonus (until end of next turn).
    Crushing Blow (standard action, encounter):
      Attacks Soldier with 31 vs. 33 AC (1d20+18; rolled 13).
      Misses: 6 damage (static).
      Soldier has 153 hp remaining (159 hp - 6 damage).
      Soldier gets Marked (until end of Ragnarok's next turn).
      Crushing Blow has been expended.
  
Round 2:
  Soldier's turn:
    HP: 153/165; Temp HP: 0; Surges: 2; Surge Value: 41
    AC: 33; Action Points: 0
    Start of turn: Soldier Encounter Attack recharge fails (1d6; rolled 3).
    Conditions:
      Combat Advantage (until start of Ragnarok's next turn).
      Marked (until end of Ragnarok's next turn).
    Soldier Basic Attack (standard action, at_will):
      Attacks Ragnarok with 27 vs. 40 AC (1d20+26; rolled 1).
      Misses.
  Ragnarok's turn:
    HP: 125/125; Temp HP: 0; Surges: 10; Surge Value: 41
    AC: 40; Action Points: 0
    Start of turn:
      +4 defense bonus expires.
      Opponent's Combat Advantage expires.
    Conditions: +1 defense bonus (until end of this turn).
    Crushing Surge (standard action, at_will):
      Attacks Soldier with 22 vs. 33 AC (1d20+18; rolled 4).
      Misses: 6 damage (static).
      Soldier has 147 hp remaining (153 hp - 6 damage).
      Soldier gets Marked (until end of Ragnarok's next turn).
    Shift (move action, at_will):
      Ragnarok gets +1 defense bonus (until end of next turn).
    End of turn: +1 defense bonus expires.
  
Round 3:
  Soldier's turn:
    HP: 147/165; Temp HP: 0; Surges: 2; Surge Value: 41
    AC: 33; Action Points: 0
    Start of turn: Soldier Encounter Attack recharge fails (1d6; rolled 1).
    Conditions: Marked (until end of Ragnarok's next turn).
    Soldier Basic Attack (standard action, at_will):
      Attacks Ragnarok with 32 vs. 36 AC (1d20+24; rolled 8).
      Misses.
  Ragnarok's turn:
    HP: 125/125; Temp HP: 0; Surges: 10; Surge Value: 41
    AC: 36; Action Points: 0
    Conditions: +1 defense bonus (until end of this turn).
    Crushing Surge (standard action, at_will):
      Attacks Soldier with 23 vs. 33 AC (1d20+18; rolled 5).
      Misses: 6 damage (static).
      Soldier has 141 hp remaining (147 hp - 6 damage).
      Soldier gets Marked (until end of Ragnarok's next turn).
    Shift (move action, at_will):
      Ragnarok gets +1 defense bonus (until end of next turn).
    End of turn: +1 defense bonus expires.
  
Round 4:
  Soldier's turn:
    HP: 141/165; Temp HP: 0; Surges: 2; Surge Value: 41
    AC: 33; Action Points: 0
    Start of turn: Soldier Encounter Attack recharge succeeds (1d6; rolled 5).
    Conditions: Marked (until end of Ragnarok's next turn).
    Soldier Encounter Attack (standard action, encounter):
      Attacks Ragnarok with 39 vs. 36 AC (1d20+24; rolled 15).
      Hits: 25 damage (4d10+7; rolled 3, 5, 9, 1).
      Ragnarok reacts with Unbreakable (immediate reaction, encounter):
        Damage is reduced to 14 hp (25 hp - 11 hp).
        Unbreakable has been expended.
      Ragnarok has 111 hp remaining (125 hp - 14 damage).
      Soldier Encounter Attack has been expended.
  Ragnarok's turn:
    HP: 111/125; Temp HP: 0; Surges: 10; Surge Value: 41
    AC: 36; Action Points: 0
    Conditions: +1 defense bonus (until end of this turn).
    Griffons Wrath (standard action, encounter):
      Attacks Soldier with 33 vs. 33 AC (1d20+18; rolled 15).
      Hits: 26 damage (2d10[brutal 2]+16; rolled 4, 2, 6).
      Marked Scourge has been expended.
      Soldier has 115 hp remaining (141 hp - 26 damage).
      Soldier gets -2 AC penalty (until end of Ragnarok's next turn).
      Soldier gets Marked (until end of Ragnarok's next turn).
      Griffons Wrath has been expended.
    Shift (move action, at_will):
      Ragnarok gets +1 defense bonus (until end of next turn).
    End of turn: +1 defense bonus expires.
  
Round 5:
  Soldier's turn:
    HP: 115/165; Temp HP: 0; Surges: 2; Surge Value: 41
    AC: 31; Action Points: 0
    Start of turn: Soldier Encounter Attack recharge fails (1d6; rolled 1).
    Conditions:
      -2 AC penalty (until end of Ragnarok's next turn).
      Marked (until end of Ragnarok's next turn).
    Soldier Basic Attack (standard action, at_will):
      Attacks Ragnarok with 36 vs. 36 AC (1d20+24; rolled 12).
      Hits: 18 damage (2d8+7; rolled 3, 8).
      Ragnarok has 93 hp remaining (111 hp - 18 damage).
      Ragnarok reacts with Strikebacks Power (immediate reaction, encounter):
        Attacks Soldier with 38 vs. 31 AC (1d20+18; rolled 20).
        Crits: 55 damage (1d10[brutal 2, max]+14 + 3d12; rolled max + 8, 11, 12).
        Soldier has 60 hp remaining (115 hp - 55 damage).
        Soldier has been bloodied.
        Ragnarok uses Jackal Strike (free action, daily):
          Attacks Soldier with 24 vs. 31 AC (1d20+18; rolled 6).
          Misses:
            Not expended.
            6 damage (static).
          Soldier has 54 hp remaining (60 hp - 6 damage).
          Soldier gets Marked (until end of Ragnarok's next turn).
        Soldier gets Marked (until end of Ragnarok's next turn).
        Strikebacks Power has been expended.
  Ragnarok's turn:
    HP: 93/125; Temp HP: 0; Surges: 10; Surge Value: 41
    AC: 36; Action Points: 0
    Start of turn: Marked Scourge recharges.
    Conditions: +1 defense bonus (until end of this turn).
    Shift (move action, at_will):
      Ragnarok gets +1 defense bonus (until end of next turn).
    Anvil Of Doom (standard action, encounter):
      Attacks Soldier with 33 vs. 31 AC (1d20+18; rolled 15).
      Hits: 37 damage (2d10[brutal 2]+18; rolled 10, 2, 9).
      Marked Scourge has been expended.
      Soldier has 17 hp remaining (54 hp - 37 damage).
      Soldier gets Stunned (until end of Ragnarok's next turn).
      Ragnarok gets Combat Advantage (until Soldier's Stunned expires).
      Soldier gets Marked (until end of Ragnarok's next turn).
      Anvil Of Doom has been expended.
    End of turn:
      +1 defense bonus expires.
      Opponent's -2 AC penalty expires.
  
Round 6:
  Soldier's turn:
    HP: 17/165 (bloodied); Temp HP: 0; Surges: 2; Surge Value: 41
    AC: 33; Action Points: 0
    Start of turn: Soldier Encounter Attack recharge succeeds (1d6; rolled 6).
    Conditions:
      Stunned (until end of Ragnarok's next turn).
      Marked (until end of Ragnarok's next turn).
  Ragnarok's turn:
    HP: 93/125; Temp HP: 0; Surges: 10; Surge Value: 41
    AC: 36; Action Points: 0
    Start of turn: Marked Scourge recharges.
    Conditions:
      +1 defense bonus (until end of this turn).
      Combat Advantage (until Soldier's Stunned expires).
    Crushing Surge (standard action, at_will):
      Attacks Soldier with 23 vs. 33 AC (1d20+20; rolled 3).
      Misses: 6 damage (static).
      Soldier has 11 hp remaining (17 hp - 6 damage).
      Soldier gets Marked (until end of Ragnarok's next turn).
    Shift (move action, at_will):
      Ragnarok gets +1 defense bonus (until end of next turn).
    End of turn:
      +1 defense bonus expires.
      Opponent's Stunned expires.
      Combat Advantage expires along with Stunned.
  
Round 7:
  Soldier's turn:
    HP: 11/165 (bloodied); Temp HP: 0; Surges: 2; Surge Value: 41
    AC: 33; Action Points: 0
    Conditions: Marked (until end of Ragnarok's next turn).
    Soldier Encounter Attack (standard action, encounter):
      Attacks Ragnarok with 36 vs. 36 AC (1d20+24; rolled 12).
      Hits: 28 damage (4d10+7; rolled 8, 9, 2, 2).
      Ragnarok has 65 hp remaining (93 hp - 28 damage).
      Soldier Encounter Attack has been expended.
  Ragnarok's turn:
    HP: 65/125; Temp HP: 0; Surges: 10; Surge Value: 41
    AC: 36; Action Points: 0
    Conditions: +1 defense bonus (until end of this turn).
    Shift (move action, at_will):
      Ragnarok gets +1 defense bonus (until end of next turn).
    Crushing Surge (standard action, at_will):
      Attacks Soldier with 24 vs. 33 AC (1d20+18; rolled 6).
      Misses: 6 damage (static).
      Soldier has 5 hp remaining (11 hp - 6 damage).
      Soldier gets Marked (until end of Ragnarok's next turn).
    End of turn: +1 defense bonus expires.
  
Round 8:
  Soldier's turn:
    HP: 5/165 (bloodied); Temp HP: 0; Surges: 2; Surge Value: 41
    AC: 33; Action Points: 0
    Start of turn: Soldier Encounter Attack recharge succeeds (1d6; rolled 6).
    Conditions: Marked (until end of Ragnarok's next turn).
    Soldier Encounter Attack (standard action, encounter):
      Attacks Ragnarok with 25 vs. 36 AC (1d20+24; rolled 1).
      Misses.
      Soldier Encounter Attack has been expended.
  Ragnarok's turn:
    HP: 65/125; Temp HP: 0; Surges: 10; Surge Value: 41
    AC: 36; Action Points: 0
    Conditions: +1 defense bonus (until end of this turn).
    Shift (move action, at_will):
      Ragnarok gets +1 defense bonus (until end of next turn).
    Crushing Surge (standard action, at_will):
      Attacks Soldier with 28 vs. 33 AC (1d20+18; rolled 10).
      Misses: 6 damage (static).
      Soldier has -1 hp remaining (5 hp - 6 damage).
      Soldier has died!
      Enduring Warrior: Ragnarok heals 6 hp (65 hp -> 71 hp; 0 hp wasted).
    End of turn:
      +1 defense bonus expires.
      Opponent's Marked expires.
  
Heroes win!
Ragnarok takes a short rest.
  Ragnarok has 71/125 hp; wants at least 105 hp.
    Ragnarok spends a healing surge (9 remaining).
    Ragnarok heals 41 hp (71 hp -> 112 hp; 0 hp wasted).
  Powers recharge:
    Crushing Blow recharges.
    Unbreakable recharges.
    Griffons Wrath recharges.
    Anvil Of Doom recharges.
    Spend Action Point recharges.
    Strikebacks Power recharges.
  Conditions expire:
    +1 defense bonus expires.
```
[/sblock]

[/sblock]
[/sblock]
[/sblock]


----------



## Mustrum_Ridcully (Jan 5, 2010)

Truename said:


> This level brought a nice boost from the half-level bonus, as expected, and a similar boost from the extra strength and constitution modifier. The Iron Armbands upgrade and Blood Thirst feat also propelled damage up, reducing combat length and providing a bit of a increase in survivability.
> 
> Sadly, my simulation speed continues to go down. In the very beginning, when the sim was nothing more than a to-hit bonus and a damage roll, I could do a million runs in a few minutes. Now my low-end simulation is 1,000 runs and it takes over five minutes. I may have to take some time out for optimization soon.



Wait until you add additional PCs and monsters to the mix!

Or rather don't, and instead start optimizing before you do that.


----------



## UngeheuerLich (Feb 14, 2010)

I guess focus fire will wear down a single character fast. Maybe the math was not wrong, but a bit too focussed on anti-swingyness...


----------



## Calion (May 8, 2011)

Aw, is this dead? It was so interesting...


----------

